# TPU's F@H Team



## W2hCYK (Jun 10, 2006)

Team number 50711 for Folding@home is up!

Join in the number crunching and get those WU's going while youre asleep.

*Heres links and valuable information for using F@H

Use the console version vs. the graphical. The Graphics use more cpu power. The console knocks off WU's much faster.

Link to stats: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

If you change your name, WU's wont transfer over, once you finish a WU, its tied to that name. You can change information by right clicking, going to configure, and then changing stuff in there.

I find that these settings work the best.

Advanced Tab:
Core priority: Slightly Higher
Checkpointing Frequency: about half of the slider.
Deadlines: Ignore Deadlines. Dropdown box, Deadlineless. and uncheck the last box.*

This post is an effort to provide the information you may want or need to understand Folding @ Home and hopefully decide to participate.  

I've started to go through the info at the FAH site and I am going to attempt to present it in a simple, easier reading format.   I find the site can present a difficult read and this may discourage possible donors .  This is all FAH info and can be found at http://folding.stanford.edu/ and it's various links, I've only modified the presentation a bit.  I hope this is helpful 

*FOLDING@HOME*​By Skitzo​
   Folding@Home is a distributed computing project that takes advantage of computing resources made avaliable by donors to study protein folding, misfolding, aggregation, and related diseases.  Scientists have sequenced the human genome, giving us the blueprint for all of the proteins in biology.  This project allows the proteins to be studied in order to understand what they do and how they do it. 


*A Protein*:

   A protein is a necklace of amino acids, a building block of biology.  A protein can perform many functions;  as an enzyme they drive all the biochemical reactions that make biology work.  As structural elements, they are the essential parts of bones, muscles, hair, skin and blood vessels.  As antibodies they recognize "invaders" and allow the immune system to remove them.

   In order to perform its function a protein must first self-assemble, a process known as "folding".  Scientists believe that diseases such as Alzheimer's disease, cystic fibrosis, BSE (Mad Cow disease), an inherited form of emphysema, and even many cancers are the result of misfolding.  These misfolded proteins can clump together or "aggregate" and build up in the brain. 


*Become a Donor*:

   You can participate in the research as a donor by downloading a client(s) to run on your hardware.  The clients are designed to run in the background with minimal effects to daily use.  They take advantage of the resources you are not using at the moment and release them if you should need them.  There is a selection of clients, so choose the best fit for you.


*Results*:

Unlike other distributed computing projects, Folding@home is run by an academic institution (specifically the Pande Group, at Stanford University's Chemistry Department), which is a nonprofit institution dedicated to science research and education. They will not sell the data or make any money off of it. Moreover, they will make the data available for others to use. In particular, the results from Folding@home will be made available on several levels. Most importantly, analysis of the simulations will be submitted to scientific journals for publication, and these journal articles will be posted on the web page after publication. Next, after publication of these scientific articles which analyze the data, the raw data of the folding runs will be available for everyone, including other researchers, on the Folding@Home web site.

This is a link for the FAH home page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main

This is a link to the FAH pdf Executive Summary, it provides a brief descrpition of the FAH project:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/FoldingFAQ.pdf

This link gives a more detailed explanation of protein's and folding:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/science.html


*Clients*:

There are different types of clients ready for download . Clients have been designed for Windows, Linux, Mac, and PS3.  For each os/platform, there may be more than one client to choose from.  The non beta release clients are known to be more stable and should be considered if adequate attention isn't available or instabilities will have negative impacts on other tasks the hardware is responsible for.  Some beta clients are tested less and have a higher risk of failed work units;  because of the "experimental" nature of these clients, bonuses are awarded for completed work units.  

   Depending on what you want to do and what hardware you run, you can utilize different single clients or a combonation of clients.

The gpu client utilizes a small percentage of processing power from a single cpu core while taking advantage of the gpu processing power for folding.    The available cpu clients can utilize the remaining processing power.  Again, depending on your cpu, a choice of clients are available.  For single core processors the choice would be the single core client.  For multicore processors you can use either the single or multicore clients.  In the case of a single core client on a multicore processor, you can copy the downloaded executable file to multiple folders and run a client on each available core.  A client will run on the core that is handling the gpu client, but because it it sharing the core, it will be less productive.  The smp client will take advantage of all remaining processor power (all cores) with one client and at this time has a higher ppd value("experimental" nature of the beta with bonuses).  If you use a passkey with your folding name, afaik the smp does not support passkeys.

To run the gpu client along with a cpu client(s), program priorities may need to be adjusted to ensure the gpu client gets the cpu time it needs to run.  When installing the clients, set the cpu client priority to idle and the gpu client to just above idle.  If these settings don't allow the gpu client to run, the process priorities may need to be adjusted in the task manager.  When running the gpu client it is best to avoid running programs with high graphics demands. (turn off the gpu client until you are finished)

*Downloads can be found here*:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
and Windows high performance beta clients here:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Clients and Faq/install page:


Windows Clients:

windows supports 8 clients at the moment, 5 that are beta releases, and 1 backwards compatable.


1.  Windows 2000/XP/Vista Graphical client V 5.03
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGraphicInstall

2.  Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista text-only console (with built-in Windows-service-install option)  V 5.04
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinConsoleInstall

3.  Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 System tray client w/installer  6.10 Beta 3,
    Read this forum post first! http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1459
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGraphicInstall

4. Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 Console client (with service install option)  V 6.10 Beta 3
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinConsoleInstall

5.Windows: V6 Beta GPU2 Client  V 6.12 Beta 8 (ATI 26xx+, nVidia)
    read this http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=3186)
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/cgi-bin/index.php?n=English.FAQ-ATI2

6. Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console V 5.91 Beta 6
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-SMP

7. Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console V 5.92 Beta upgrade from 5.91,
    Read this forum post first!  http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1783
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-SMP

8. Windows 98/ME Graphical client V 4.00
    (not recommended for Windows 2000, XP, or Vista) 
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGraphicInstall



Linux Client:

Linux supports 1 client and at present it only supports 64-bit


1. Linux (x86) and BSD *combined uniprocessor and SMP client* (64-bit required for SMP) V 6.02 (full release)
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinConsoleInstallSMP



Mac Clients:


Mac supports 6 clients at present, 2 being beta versions

1.  Mac OS X (Intel) SMP OS X 10.4+ V6.10 Beta 2
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacSMPInstall

2.  Mac OS X (Intel) SMP OS X 10.4+ V 6.02 Beta 2 (console release version)
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacSMPInstall

3.  Mac OS X Graphical client (PPC) V 5.02
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacGraphicInstall

4.  Mac OS X (PPC) OS X 10.3+ V 6.01 Beta 2
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacGraphicInstall

5.  Mac OS X Screensaver (PPC) V 5.02
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacOSXScreensaver

6.  Mac OS X Text console (PPC) V 5.02
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacOSXConsole 



PS3 Client:


There is one client available for the Platstation 3

1:  Playstation 3 V 1.3.1
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-PS3




this will tell you about dual gpu configurations:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=850811&postcount=1440



FAHMon is a useful program for monitoring the progress of your clients.
http://fahmon.net/

There are site's hosting stat pages that provide some interesting data as well.
http://http://kakaostats.com/
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=
Our Team Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*Something to keep in mind: * this will use power and produce heat.  If your pc's are in a location where either of these two factors will have a large negative impact, configure the clients to suit what you can manage. 


There is a decent amount of information available on Folding, people to share it too  If you have more questions I'm sure someone can provide some answers 
Happy Folding


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 10, 2006)

joined*


----------



## OOTay (Jun 10, 2006)

how do you join?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 10, 2006)

*Same question as OOTay here: New to this project (but, know SETI@Home etc.)*

I would like to know the method of joining also, & I will contribute to this project as well!



(You do it when you FIRST start the program, right?)

APK

P.S.=> TIA for info., in advance, & I will try this out myself, why not? I am just getting my SETI@Home "RAC" up a bit this past week, but once that's done?? I'll "kick-in" some contributions for THIS project for this forum's teams... I've always wanted to, because it's a good cause (cancer cure research)! apk


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 10, 2006)

google folding at home

dl it from a stanford.edu hosted site

when it first boots up, it will ask for your name, and then a team #
put in your tpu sn if you want, and the team code of 50711.

or you can access the team code anytime just by right clicking the tray icon, and hitting configure

username and team name are in the first (farthest left tab) tab.  fold away!


----------



## OOTay (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 10, 2006)

I just added 2 of my computers to it, Will be adding a Dual proc server, and another 2 sytems..later.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm running 5.  my main, my laptop, sisters, downstairs family comp, and a school's dual xeon server, muhahahah.. :-D

If you change your name, WU's wont transfer over, once you finish a WU, its tied to that name. You can change information by right clicking, going to configure, and then changing stuff in there.

I find that these settings work the best. 

Advanced Tab:
Core priority: Slightly Higher
Checkpointing Frequency: about half of the slider.
Deadlines: Ignore Deadlines. Dropdown box, Deadlineless. and uncheck the last box.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 11, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> I'm running 5.  my main, my laptop, sisters, downstairs family comp, and a school's dual xeon server, muhahahah.. :-D
> 
> If you change your name, WU's wont transfer over, once you finish a WU, its tied to that name. You can change information by right clicking, going to configure, and then changing stuff in there.
> 
> ...


 
Thats awsome!!! Keep it up!

I got excited and wanted to show a pic of a little folding:


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 11, 2006)

Cool, I've got a 1.1 GHz Via server im gonna be running this on 24/7


----------



## OOTay (Jun 11, 2006)

as soon as i get my new rig, ill be running this on this comp 24/7 which is a 3.06ghz intel.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2006)

Now running 24 / 7 as of the post time...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll give little updates to everybody about team stats.

So far its just me with 2 units. I'm about to finish 4 others.  yay for 5 cpu's

I heard the console version runs better? im going to switch to that tonight on my laptop. 30 mins till its done its WU, and if I like console, ill go to console on all the rest as they finish their current WU


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn, I am going on only 1 cpu, this is bad...  But I will still get some WUs in...  I can always at least help.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2006)

Joining FTW!!!!


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 11, 2006)

It's giving me an ETA of 208 days for one WU!  Is that correct?  Not that it really matters, if it takes 200 days to compete a WU I'm game.


----------



## OOTay (Jun 11, 2006)

it will speed up...


----------



## Baum (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry I have no clue about your posting, i'm running an 800Mhz VIA Server as a File Server that's all and as far as i read it look simillar to seti@home.
So if you need some more CPU Power i could join but you have to say at least because of what.
THX


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 11, 2006)

*Give me about a week: I'll be on it...*

See subject line!



* I have to see how high I can drag my SETI@Home "RAC" (recent average credit) score on SETI with this new rig of mine (see signature for specs) vs. how high I was able to on my other/2nd/older rig (P4 3.2ghz)...

(It ought to be interesting, because most of the "optimized clients" (ones done by independent coders with diff. compilers & geared to speedup the processing speed of the native/oem model of SETI@Home & BOINC) are geared to Intel CPU's due to the optimizing compilers utilized, like Intel's 9.0 compiler with the IPP 4.1 floating point libs...)

The optimized client programs really do tend to give intel rigs an advantage, believe it or not, over AMD cpu's... so, I want to see "what's-what" here on that account.

Even though AMD CPU's are FAR in advance of Intel ones on Floating Point calculation abilities (the SETI@Home internal benchmark evidences this alone), Intel CPU's tend to do better on SETI @ least.

Given the difference in power overall on my newer rig, vs. my 3 year older system? I want to see what the diff. will be between the 2 systems, on the same project & data more or less...

APK

P.S.=> Once I'm done seeing the results on that? I'll be on this team for this... 

*OH, IMPORTANT QUESTION: ARE THERE OPTIMIZED CLIENTS FOR FOLDING@HOME, like there are for SETI@Home?* TIA! apk


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2006)

Baum said:
			
		

> Sorry I have no clue about your posting, i'm running an 800Mhz VIA Server as a File Server that's all and as far as i read it look simillar to seti@home.
> So if you need some more CPU Power i could join but you have to say at least because of what.
> THX



its studying how proteins combine/react etc.... and all the info is used for a bunch of things mosty big deseises like Cancer H.I.V. and stuff like Parkinsins. the proteins affect all of this so every protein we crank out info for is used to find a cure for 1 or all of the diseses folding at home is looking at.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2006)

why does it just say one name no one else shows up thats pretty gay..

even if we havent done alot our processors should be recorded.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

I know, I have done 2600 frames...  why do I not show up!  I have to complete a work unit...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 12, 2006)

You have to do a whole work unit, and then it takes about 1 to 2 hours to update the system.

Work units finish faster with the console vs. visual. I'd recommend that everyone get the console instead. It runs as a background task if you choose to.

I'm going to put the stats link in the first post.

Stats update for now:

W2hCYK: Points: 724, Work Units: 4
Solaris: Points: 1, Work Units: 1

Solaris, why 1 pt for 1 WU? lol..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cus solaris is a haxor and haxed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

I also was using the graphical, switching to console...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> You have to do a whole work unit, and then it takes about 1 to 2 hours to update the system.
> 
> Work units finish faster with the console vs. visual. I'd recommend that everyone get the console instead. It runs as a background task if you choose to.
> 
> ...



How do I get it to run in a background task?  I have the console now...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 12, 2006)

when you first start, you can set options, when you get to the point of asking for "Advanced Options" type in yes

then it will ask to run as a system task at boot up.

if that doesnt work(doesnt on my laptop) then google for "Setting programs for startup" in google.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

No, not that, but...  I want it to be by my clock, you know, in the icon tray down on the start bar...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 12, 2006)

idk how to do that. I dont think you can do it with console. i think its just with visual..


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 12, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> idk how to do that. I dont think you can do it with console. i think its just with visual..



Yes only with visual.

Its great to see every one jumping on this, its for a great casue, KEEP UP the folding, nice work every one!!


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 12, 2006)

I tried the linux console.  Every time I started the program it downloaded a new WU. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong, I'll have to play with it some more.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

*Fellas: Semi-Important Question (others may like answer to it also)*

See subject line: I asked this last page, but got no reply (but, I wrote it in on an "edit" so, it could easily have been overlooked during the page-to-page transition with others posting)...

Guys, *is there an OPTIMIZED CLIENT for this project, as there is for SETI@Home?*

Meaning, others that took its BASE sourcecode, & ran it thru better optimizing compilers, & for certain CPU's &/or instruction sets, via better compilers (especially for floating point/fpops oriented data, which this like SETI, probably is as well mostly, rather than integer oriented data types) &/or tweaks to the code line inlined asm code use, or other "tricks" (e.g. instead of div commands, iirc, shr2 does it faster for example).

AND, since many of you are performance fiends here?

Well, it may be something for us ALL to know - this type of work done by 3rd parties to the stock codebase (via compilers AND hand-tuning) made HUGE diff.'s in seti processing times for me, for example, so... I am interested in this point.



* This 'dovetails' into the points about the character/console/tty mode client being FASTER than the pure graphical gui client options... it's true in SETI@Home as well, bigtime (less overheads).

TIA for the info. on this guys!

APK


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW!  The console is MUCH faster than the graphical...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> WOW!  The console is MUCH faster than the graphical...



Want to try an experiment?

If you have a DualCore CPU (especially this type, vs. H/T stuff), try to set the calculating process' to HIGH (or possibly REALTIME, because this doesn't lockup dualcore/SMP, or H-T rigs as it would a single CPU rig) first, & see if it "ups" its processing speed (improves it).

Also - If this project does more than 1 unit @ a time, & I believe it can via the -local switch, & running diff. instances of it out of diff. folders on disk?

Setting processor affinities MAY help as well... because you can additionally set it to a certain CPU core, AND up its timeslice/priority allotment as well!

APK

P.S.=> I do that very set of things on SETI@Home, which usually runs while I am away from home (work mostly) or sleeping etc.!

That is with EVERYTHING else possible, 'cranked off', including the explorer.exe shell itself, all services possible (etc. just enough to keep me online) as well, & other backgrounded apps... that's so the calculating/workhorse portion gets as much CPU as possible! 

Theory sometimes, really works, depending on HOW the app itself is coded (not much timeslicing/multitasking calls which sometimes is considered bad practice & I agree @ times), & how much the process can actually 'suck up' CPU cycles-wise! apk


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> You have to do a whole work unit, and then it takes about 1 to 2 hours to update the system.
> 
> Work units finish faster with the console vs. visual. I'd recommend that everyone get the console instead. It runs as a background task if you choose to.
> 
> ...



because i didnt crunch over night my parents are in the room next to mine and the wall was built its like 1/4 of an inch thik and my comp it load as shit and wakes them up. o ya and they see the light from my fan my uncle has been wicked pissed to because he works out in the rain not a good time to do it at night. i will be thuogh i feel really strong about this shit i need another 10ft ethernet cable and my server (466mhz beast) will be crunching all night Solaris17 for a total of 2 cpu's.


----------



## gygabite (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, those protein molecules look awesome!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems like CPU life will be significantly reduced since it will be running at 100% all day long.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Seems like CPU life will be significantly reduced since it will be running at 100% all day long.



Only if you have heat problems.  There is only a five degree differnence between my CPU at idle and under load so I'm not too concerned.

May I suggest that this Thread be made into a sticky so new forum members will know about the team?


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 12, 2006)

Can i get a cool little name under my username for F@H guy? hahaha.. jk.

Not like it matters, we'll all have new cpu's in 2 years, lol


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 13, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Can i get a cool little name under my username for F@H guy? hahaha.. jk.



I actualy dont think thats a bad idea, It would be nice to have an icon under your name if your a frequent folder, kinda like a *friendly* compation for rank. Just to show other people and new mebers might get inspiered to start folding.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 13, 2006)

Stickied. If anyone has a spare socket A cpu I will throw it in a rig and fold with it 24/7


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 13, 2006)

wow, i looked away from this thread for 3 days tops, and whoa!!  this is awesome! i'm getting my gf's comp running it 24/7 and my laptop too, both 2.8 p4 so that'll be chill.  F@H!!!


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 13, 2006)

solaris, whats going on with your work units? 14 points for 4 units? lol...

Set your settings to what I said in the first post, it will let you accept bigger WU's, worth more points.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 13, 2006)

Just added another 3.2 gHz cpu Rig and 2.8gHz cpu Rig, folding 24/7.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 14, 2006)

w00t for you!!! how long do you think till we break 1k WU's? lol..


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 14, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> w00t for you!!! how long do you think till we break 1k WU's? lol..



It will be a long time, but if we get 100+ people Folding for a great casue, then we could reach that pretty fast. I think we should make a section on the forums dedicated to this.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea that would be really neat, we could have everyone post the specs of their system in threads, or have a main thread with a super huge poll with system specs to see what we all have.

Fold on! ;-)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 14, 2006)

That would be great!  My comp is running the prog on and off...  I will make 1 WU at 2AM tomoro!


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 14, 2006)

I added another celeron 2.4GHz and my friends Opteron 165 Denmark @ 3GHz, w00t

**scratch the denmark, he thinks F@H is stupid, and he says he wants to use his computer for rendering videos at night, not folding, but I told him that rendering uses one core, not both, but he doesnt care so yea... lol..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 14, 2006)

You are crazy, how many comps do you have going?!  At least this is helping humanity...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 14, 2006)

lol.. 

I have my laptop, desktop, sisters desktop, school's xeon, downstairs computer, stupid crap celeron, and i would have had my friends, agh! lol...


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 14, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> lol..
> 
> I have my laptop, desktop, sisters desktop, school's xeon, downstairs computer, stupid crap celeron, and i would have had my friends, agh! lol...



That Xeon must be producing WU like crazy, WOOT!!


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 14, 2006)

I have yet to see a WU from it, so I'm hoping its working, i'm able to get into the room that its in tomorrow, so I'll have a look, but tomorrow is the only day I can get in there until never again, lol.. I'm transferring schools next year, never going to see it again, i'm hoping they leave it on over the summer, hahaha.. ;-)


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 14, 2006)

lol, how come you can only go into that room once,lol..


Any way, in-order to get a thread designated for Folding@Home, I think we should talk to Wizzard. One of us should PM him.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 14, 2006)

ill pm him, 

and the reason i cant get into it anymore is because its the server for the lower part of the school, and its in the room that used to be my homeroom before classes. now we're taking exams, and i cant get into my "homeroom" anymore because we go right to the exam class.

didnt get to go to it today either, we had a morning assembly.. :-\


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 14, 2006)

This IS the thread for F@H...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 15, 2006)

not just a thread, a subtopic/forum is what I think they mean, and thats what I asked W1zzard about.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 15, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> not just a thread, a subtopic/forum is what I think they mean, and thats what I asked W1zzard about.



Yeah, that would be awsome, and it would bring much needed attention to Folding@Home.

By the way what school do you go to, im asking because i went to a school and they called them homerooms and they have a dual Exon server in there.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 15, 2006)

im transferring from a stupid private school, st rose.. agh i hate it!!!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah private schools are good for the education and teachers, thats about it, i graduated from mine thankfuly. Well good luck with the new venturs.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 15, 2006)

omfg they are not, all the teachers suck and the education is soo poor, theres such a lack of classes, and i hate it so much, i explained this to my mom, thats why I'm transferring.

I'm not catholic either, and its a catholic school, i HAVE to use my electives on 2 religion courses, but when i transfer next year, i'm going to take digital photography and music theory.

they have forensics and such as well

**Kflyer, your in 1st on the team, haha.. what 4 cpu's do you have?


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 15, 2006)

Hrm. too bad html is turned off, or I could run the HTML code right to the forum for live stats showing on this thread's first post.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 16, 2006)

You can use HTML to the post, not to the sig...  Or maybe pm w1z to enable it for you in your sig...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 16, 2006)

vB code is On
Smilies are On
 code is On
HTML code is Off

Thats what it says in the bottom left of this page. I have the HTML saved, so if it happens to come on, i'll pop in the stats update.

[CODE]<html>

<head>

<title></title>

</head>

<body>

<p align=center><a href=http://www.techpowerup.com/><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Napalm_Fire/header.jpg"></img></a></p>



               <TABLE align=center width=580 border=0>

                       <TR align=left>

                               <TD><font size=5><b> TechPowerup! </b></font></TD>

                       </TR>

               </TABLE>

               <BR>

               <TABLE align=center width=580 border=0 bgcolor="#dcdcdc">



                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Date of last work unit</b></TD>

                               <TD align=left> 2006-06-15 07:15:04 </TD>

                       </TR>

                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Active CPUs within 50 days</b></TD>

                               <TD align=left> 13 </TD>



                       </TR>

                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Team Id</b></TD>

                               <TD align=left> 50711 </TD>

                       </TR>



                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Grand Score</b></TD>



                               <TD align=left>

                                        3667

                                       (<A href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/tcert.php?u=50711&pts=3667" target="_blank">certificate</A>)

                               </TD>

                       </TR>

                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Work Unit Count</b></TD>

                               <TD align=left>

                                       28

                                       (<A href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/tcert.php?u=50711&pts=28&t=wus&bg=4" target="_blank">certificate</A>)

                               </TD>



                       </TR>

                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)</b></TD>

                               <TD align=left> 10265 of 44364</TD>

                       </TR>

                       <TR>

                               <TD><b>Home Page</b></TD>



                               <TD align=left> <a href=http://www.techpowerup.com/> http://www.techpowerup.com/ </a> </TD>

                       </TR>







               </TABLE>

               <BR>

               <BR>

               <TABLE align=center width=580 border=0>

                       <TR>



                               <TD><font size=5>Team members</font></TD>

                       </TR>

               </TABLE>



               <TABLE align=center  width=580 border=0 cellpadding=2>

                       <TR align=center>

                               <TD bgcolor=#f5f5dc> <b> Rank <br> (within team)</b></TD>



                               <TD bgcolor=#f5f5dc> <b> User </b></TD>

                               <TD bgcolor=#f5f5dc> <b> Score </b></TD>

                               <TD bgcolor=#f5f5dc> <b> WU </b></TD>

                       </TR>







               <TR bgcolor=#dcdcdc>

                       <TD> 1 </TD>

                       <TD><a href="main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Kfly3r"> Kfly3r </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Kfly3r&pts=1520" target="_blank"> 1520 </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Kfly3r&pts=9&t=wus&bg=3" target="_blank"> 9 </a> </TD>



               </TR>







               <TR bgcolor=#ffffff>

                       <TD> 2 </TD>

                       <TD><a href="main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=W2hCYK"> W2hCYK </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=W2hCYK&pts=1349" target="_blank"> 1349 </a> </TD>



                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=W2hCYK&pts=10&t=wus&bg=3" target="_blank"> 10 </a> </TD>

               </TR>







               <TR bgcolor=#dcdcdc>

                       <TD> 3 </TD>

                       <TD><a href="main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=i%5Fam%5Fmustang%5Fman"> i_am_mustang_man </a> </TD>



                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=i_am_mustang_man&pts=544" target="_blank"> 544 </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=i_am_mustang_man&pts=4&t=wus&bg=3" target="_blank"> 4 </a> </TD>

               </TR>







               <TR bgcolor=#ffffff>

                       <TD> 4 </TD>



                       <TD><a href="main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=wtf8269"> wtf8269 </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=wtf8269&pts=241" target="_blank"> 241 </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=wtf8269&pts=1&t=wus&bg=3" target="_blank"> 1 </a> </TD>

               </TR>









               <TR bgcolor=#dcdcdc>

                       <TD> 5 </TD>

                       <TD><a href="main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Solaris17"> Solaris17 </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Solaris17&pts=13" target="_blank"> 13 </a> </TD>

                       <TD><a href="http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Solaris17&pts=4&t=wus&bg=3" target="_blank"> 4 </a> </TD>



               </TR>





</TABLE>

</body>

</html>[/CODE]

Thats for anyone who wants to give it a shot at posting.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, I see it sry.  PM w1z!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 16, 2006)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=108334


I left the team I was on as the site was becoming a bunch of retarded assholes. I have a little to contribute.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 16, 2006)

Won't be till next week that I can get going prolly on all of them though. Or mebey I could go in and change all the configurations to this team.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 16, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Won't be till next week that I can get going prolly on all of them though. Or mebey I could go in and change all the configurations to this team.



This is Awsome Steevo, glade your ready to start producing those WU for TPU!!  I recently am going through ISP changes and will not have a router for a bit, so my folding is also going to slow down.



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> **Kflyer, your in 1st on the team, haha.. what 4 cpu's do you have?



rig#1- 3700+ @ 2.6gHz
rig 2 & 3 are P4 @ 3.2gHz each.
One of them has DDR2 witch helps for he larger WU
rig# 4 is a 2.8 gHz IBM

I ll be adding a few more P4 later on when my modem is back.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 16, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=108334
> 
> 
> I left the team I was on as the site was becoming a bunch of retarded assholes. I have a little to contribute.


I got banned from EOCF. The admins there are a bunch of Nazi's :shadedshu 

Welcome to TPU@Home


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 16, 2006)

Dang Steevo earlyer i just glanced at your Folding, but now that i had a better read, wow, how many comps do you, or should i say had folding.


----------



## gygabite (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, i got 202 points


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 16, 2006)

yay gigabite!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 16, 2006)

lol tell any one you know to Fold and also if you are a Folder, every one put what i have in my sig exactly like it, if every one has an icon about folding and it is seen in other threads it will get more attention, so please if you are an active folder put "*Fold for **Tech Power Up!!*"  like mine in your sig.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 16, 2006)

Well i figure just for kicks i'll start folding too! I notice though, its only doing 50% of my cpu. Probably a hyperthreading issue there somewhere. And woot just noticed 40,000 out of 4,000,000 steps or something... long way to go


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't normally seem to get work - from the console version I just keep getting "Error: Attempt #x to get work failed, and no other work to do."

Anyone know how to fix this. I can't find anything useful on Google, I've allowed port 8080 through my firewall and my internet is working fine. I can even ping the server which it tries to connect to, I just can't get work.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 17, 2006)

erase everything, make a whole new folder with the .exe in it and go from there


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 17, 2006)

woooh hooo, Where folding like crazy, keep it up guys, and put that wording in your sig so more people will see it.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow you're knocking the pants off everyone with those WU's. I'm heading off to bermuda now(random i know), so all my cpu's will be unlimited F@H access for 7 days straight. Looking forward to seeing how I rank next week, haha.. Adios everyone!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 17, 2006)

Have fun! We will see, i wont have a modem in a little bit so it will be touch and go.


----------



## gygabite (Jun 17, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> lol tell any one you know to Fold and also if you are a Folder, every one put what i have in my sig exactly like it, if every one has an icon about folding and it is seen in other threads it will get more attention, so please if you are an active folder put "*Fold for **Tech Power Up!!*"  like mine in your sig.


No problem, i have to update the soccer world cup matches anyway


----------



## magibeg (Jun 17, 2006)

Just noticed theres a lot of teams that seem to have been doing this for a very long time :-O Need to fold hard and long to catch up!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 18, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> Just noticed theres a lot of teams that seem to have been doing this for a very long time :-O Need to fold hard and long to catch up!


 
Now thats the Idea.

I got the Internet back so my Farm is back up and Folding.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 18, 2006)

Got my 160 gb drive for my server, will set it up later tonight


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 18, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Got my 160 gb drive for my server, will set it up later tonight



Nice, what are the specs?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 18, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Nice, what are the specs?


Via 1.1 gigapro, 256mb of ram. Nothing special, just very low power consumption and silent.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 18, 2006)

Found out my problem I posted earlier is firewall related - I can connect when I use DMZ on my router. The problem is I can't work out which ports to forward, I've tried both 80 and 8080 with no success. If no one can help I'm going to have to give up already .


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you tried asking for help on the folding@home forums?  Those people would be more familiar with the progam than we would.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 18, 2006)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> Have you tried asking for help on the folding@home forums?  Those people would be more familiar with the progam than we would.



I will post - all the other forums I've looked at with people having my problems never get a result other than the server being down, and I know that's not the problem. Anyway, I'll give it a go, I'd really like to contribute my spare MHz.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 18, 2006)

What size folding projects do you guys normally get, my first one was 4,000,000 and now my second one is 20,000,000 so big :S. Wonder how a conroe would do in this situation. it certainly makes my prescott chug along pretty good.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 18, 2006)

*Well, as of tomorrow (06/19/2006), it's Goodbye SETI@Home*

& Hello Folding@Home!



* It'll be cool joining this team's forums for it, because most folks here have one heck of a powerful system - & that ought to translate out to many results units generated (for a potentially great cause).

Once more - The reason(s) for my delay in joining was simple: 

A.) I wanted to see how HIGH of a SETI@Home "RAC" (recent average credit) granted per unit I could get outta this AMD rig, vs. the older Intel P4 3.2ghz 2nd machine I keep here (was my primary unit before this one & is now relegated to server-work only)

& 

B.) To see how far I can get into my teams "top computers" rankings (made it as high as 12 w/ my P4 before, & this time I can't seem to crack the top 25 w/ an undoubtedly superior CPU in my AMD now).

Also, what I am finding is, on these types of projects (because I also view them as a long-term benchmark as well as being decent pursuits):

1.) Intel CPU's do seem to do better, & these types of projects are cpu-cycles dependent (& it seemed that even though the P4 only has 512kb of L2 cache on it, its 800mhz superior clock outweighs L2 cache amounts, because my AMD has 4 times that (2mb shared between the dual cores present), but runs @ 2.4ghz)... 

&

2.) That the compilers out there for software DO tend to favor Intel CPU's, over AMD ones (this is widely known @ SETI@Home) & optimize custom clients for their work better...

Even though AMD cpu's blow AWAY Intel ones in the Fpop (floating point) ALU fpop superiority, & also have more L2 cache by far than a Pentium 4 does,  which SHOULD matter here (the built-in seti benchmarks prove this every time)? 

Intel cpu's still win out, & it's due to optimized clients being better for them as well as more mhz, because the compilers used apparently are geared more to Intel CPU's. It's GOT to be this, what else could it be?

(E.G.-> The AMD cpu I have here knocks the you-know-what outta my older Intel P4, hands-down on every test there is, including SETI@Home's built-in benchmark, but the results show quite the opposite oddly enough!)

It probably will be the case for FAH as well, but no biggie (because I heard its units aren't as "uniform" in their finish times either as are the SETI ones, which also aren't always "the same" each time they finish either, but tend to not vary as widely as finish times are concerned)...

APK

P.S.=> *I do wish, however, that somebody did an "optimized client" for FAH!*

The optimized custom client build types that optimize for various instruction sets (floating point processing stuff usually, via MMX, 3dNow, SSE/SSE2/SSE3) DO run massively faster & are JUST AS ACCURATE, @ least in SETI@home + far faster & just more efficient...apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 18, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> P.S.=> *I do wish, however, that somebody did an "optimized client" for FAH!*
> 
> The optimized custom client build types that optimize for various instruction sets (floating point processing stuff usually, via MMX, 3dNow, SSE/SSE2/SSE3) DO run massively faster & are JUST AS ACCURATE, @ least in SETI@home + far faster & just more efficient...apk



I hate to relay you to another forum that i was banned from, i hate to do it, put becuase it is such a great Soruce of Information about F@H here it is: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/30105-opinion-complete-folding-guide-getting-most.html#post313828

I hate that place because the moderaters are a bunch of soul less people and they banned me becuase of some one's else actions, anyways thats a good guid. And the person that wrote it is cool so i decided to post it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 18, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> I hate to relay you to another forum that i was banned from, i hate to do it, put becuase it is such a great Soruce of Information about F@H here it is: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/30105-opinion-complete-folding-guide-getting-most.html#post313828



Hey, thanks man... I appreciate it, as it will save me time in having to "manually experiment/learn" on my own.



			
				FLY3R said:
			
		

> I hate that place because the moderaters are a bunch of soul less people and they banned me becuase of some one's else actions, anyways thats a good guid. And the person that wrote it is cool so i decided to post it.



Ah, don't worry about it: It's happened to me before too & it makes me laugh!

(I.E.-> If forums mods have to resort to that? They didn't win a thing, & odds are you were getting the better of THEM, not the reverse! And, in order for dolts of THAT "calibre" to save their face? They "ban" you... about as effective as a wet paper towel as a barrier, to anyone that knows what they're doing IP-wise)

* Sometimes & I am certain you may agree here on this note? It's deserved, but it's best to watch them nuke themselves in the end & they ALWAYS do...

APK

P.S.=> Edited: I was "p.o.'d" today (hey, it happens, we all do it) when I wrote it (Bad day, you don't want to know, & I do NOT want to get into it, lol!)... apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Ah, don't worry about it: It's happened to me before too & it makes me laugh!
> 
> (I.E.-> If forums mods have to resort to that? They didn't win a thing, & odds are you were getting the better of THEM, not the reverse! And, in order for dolts of THAT "calibre" to save their face? They "ban" you... about as effective as a wet paper towel as a barrier, to anyone that knows what they're doing IP-wise)
> 
> ...



Well Said, i agree. Im glade that helps.


----------



## POGE (Jun 19, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> I hate to relay you to another forum that i was banned from, i hate to do it, put becuase it is such a great Soruce of Information about F@H here it is: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/30105-opinion-complete-folding-guide-getting-most.html#post313828
> 
> I hate that place because the moderaters are a bunch of soul less people and they banned me becuase of some one's else actions, anyways thats a good guid. And the person that wrote it is cool so i decided to post it.


I have to agree with you 100% there they banned me and a bunch of my closest friends (about 10 members of their forum) for starting our own forum.  Then they had their members spam our forum.  Overclock.net treated me like shit and I will never, ever go there again.  I had over 3000 posts there, and they wasted a lot of my time.  They didnt even warn me.  They are the strictest site I have ever been on, and they have a warning system, where if you get 20 points you get banned.  Spelling errors get you 1 point.  Isnt that silly? Sorry for my rant.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 19, 2006)

I just noticed that TPU still hasn't recognized my 1 completed WU that finished on sunday afternnon. How long does it normally take to show up?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 19, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> I just noticed that TPU still hasn't recognized my 1 completed WU that finished on sunday afternnon. How long does it normally take to show up?



From what I have read/understood from BRIEFLY looking about on the SETI@Home forums (they discuss other BOINC projects as well & this one as well)?

The finish times on this one tend to "fluctuate" a LOT more than SETI@Home ones do... more variation in finish time & just not as "consistent"...

APK

P.S.=> Now, I could be wrong, because I am operating on "hearsay" here, but that is what I got out of my brief readings about it online from other forums etc.... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 19, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Im glade that helps.



It will, hopefully!

And, anything to aid in my finding (hopefully) an AMD & Intel optimized set of recompiles for THIS project... as I will be contributing to this forum's teams SHORTLY!

(Most of this week, I am trying to break into the Microsoft Team top 20 (been there before on my Intel rig, score was 453 iirc, & now I am @ 367 "rac" on my AMD rig... have to run it the rest of this week to break into TEAM Microsoft TOP 20 list once more, or, see if I can with my AMD rig here))

I have a AMD SETI@Home SSE2/3 instruction optimized client, but typically & I think I mentioned it here earlier?

AMD cpu's, though superior in L2 cache bearing over my P4 3.2ghz & also having better Floating Point capabilities, for SOME reason, don't do as well as Intel ones do (I went into why I think so earlier here iirc i.e.-> mhz less on AMD, & also compilers used tended to favor Intel chips).



			
				FLY3R said:
			
		

> Well Said, i agree.



Well, it upset me to see others being treated that way as well!

Like I said above - I know what it's like (and, you don't seem like an offensive dork either, but a decent person imo), & especially when you DAMN WELL KNOW you are not "in the wrong"...

The funniest part is? It is VERY SIMPLE to skirt most forums bans... or, worse. IMO, it's more of an effort NOT to "retaliate"...

APK

P.S.=> What works best is, find another & better forums! It's the safest & best thing to do... There are PLENTY of good forums out there! Whoever banned you must think they are "the only show in town"... lol! apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Well, it upset me to see others being treated that way as well!
> 
> Like I said above - I know what it's like (and, you don't seem like an offensive dork either, but a decent person imo), & especially when you DAMN WELL KNOW you are not "in the wrong"...
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy!  

Now Every one lets get those CPUs folding, start telling other ppl in the froums, and by the way this is the best forum and i plane to contribute for a long time.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 20, 2006)

So whats the deal about getting a section for Folding@Home on the main threads page?  W2hCYK Did you ask Wizz yeat??


----------



## POGE (Jun 20, 2006)

If I remember correctly I asked w1zz about a TPU folding team a few months back and he wasnt for it.  Not sure, but thats what I recall.  So I wouldnt count on anything official.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 20, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly I asked w1zz about a TPU folding team a few months back and he wasnt for it.  Not sure, but thats what I recall.  So I wouldnt count on anything official.



Ohhh, alright, well bummer  , wow your post is #100 .


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 20, 2006)

*Give me until Saturday a.m., & then I'll switch from running SETI@Home to doing this*

See title/subject line: You can BANK on it, that I will be on this team doing FOLDING@Home, by Saturday this upcoming weekend, sometime...



* Giving SETI@Home my last run this week.... seeing how far AMD CPU I have will "push its rac score" vs. the scores I know I obtained on my P4 3.2ghz Intel unit!

(Only thing still holding to SETI@Home is seeing that comparison happen here, as I mention here in this thread earlier!)

APK


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> See title/subject line: You can BANK on it, that I will be on this team doing FOLDING@Home, by Saturday this upcoming weekend, sometime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet!! How many rigs will you have folding and are they going to be 24/7?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 20, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Sweet!! How many rigs will you have folding and are they going to be 24/7?



This one, in my signature, for starters... the other will be my Pentium 4 3.2ghz!

They'll be largely on, all-the-time most likely/as-per-usual.



(Evidence thereof @ this URL below)

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/hosts_user.php?userid=8294882&show_all=1&sort=rpc_time

* The "DoomsDay Machine & RUSH 2112"...

APK

P.S.=> They ought to make a fine set of contributors imo, because they BOTH do great SETI scores, landing me in Microsoft's "top 13 (P4) -25 (AMD, so far)" of 1217 (they are #51 on chart of ALL teams as well, good company (Figureatively, as in "MS rocks", & literally in terms of the power of the machines (& legions of them @ that team)))... apk


----------



## Steevo (Jun 20, 2006)

Make this a official TPU thing and I will start adding my systems.


18 systems and over a terraflop of processor power a day. Average system spec 2.4Ghz Intel 512Mb RAM 14 hours of unloaded time and 25-70% load for the other.


Then my systems at home.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 20, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Make this a official TPU thing and I will start adding my systems.
> 
> 
> 18 systems and over a terraflop of processor power a day. Average system spec 2.4Ghz Intel 512Mb RAM 14 hours of unloaded time and 25-70% load for the other.
> ...



Why do you have such a crazy number of working systems?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 20, 2006)

System-Network Admin.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 20, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Make this a official TPU thing and I will start adding my systems.
> 
> 
> 18 systems and over a terraflop of processor power a day. Average system spec 2.4Ghz Intel 512Mb RAM 14 hours of unloaded time and 25-70% load for the other.
> ...


Ok, I declare it official. Now get your beasts folding


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 20, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Ok, I declare it official. Now get your beasts folding



lol.

dANG Steevo that kinda Knarly don't you think.. Great to have you aboard, now get folding!!!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 21, 2006)

Just didn't want to start all my systems an waste a few hours so we could be told to go away. Plus I have spent $$$ on coolers for a few systems so I could run this, and am needing to spend another $60 on a cooler for our server 3.8Ghz Intel machine, built by meh.


SO after I did all that the mods at the last place started becoming dicks. Essentially I have had too much bullshit handed my way this year. So unless we get official TPU-W1zzard backing hand over a few greenbacks so I don't waste my time and money, again.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 21, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Just didn't want to start all my systems an waste a few hours so we could be told to go away. Plus I have spent $$$ on coolers for a few systems so I could run this, and am needing to spend another $60 on a cooler for our server 3.8Ghz Intel machine, built by meh.
> 
> 
> SO after I did all that the mods at the last place started becoming dicks. Essentially I have had too much bullshit handed my way this year. So unless we get official TPU-W1zzard backing hand over a few greenbacks so I don't waste my time and money, again.



Ummm.. ok. your pretty hard core dude, you know you could just run a few comps and not take it so serious and contrubet a little.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

just joined!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 22, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> just joined!



Awsome!!  

Did you add your main rig or are there others?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 22, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Just didn't want to start all my systems an waste a few hours so we could be told to go away. Plus I have spent $$$ on coolers for a few systems so I could run this, and am needing to spend another $60 on a cooler for our server 3.8Ghz Intel machine, built by meh.
> 
> 
> SO after I did all that the mods at the last place started becoming dicks. Essentially I have had too much bullshit handed my way this year. So unless we get official TPU-W1zzard backing *hand over a few greenbacks* so I don't waste my time and money, again.



This isn't a charity, so we are not going to be handing out money to anyone. Key word to this thread is "_Team_", as in voluntary participation in a group.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not asking for a handout. I have no problem supporting the team with a few, but if you guys want a full barrage of what I have got, I would like to see the "team" recognised by the site. Or a few greenbacks to buy the HS/F so I can fold with our server.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Awsome!!
> 
> Did you add your main rig or are there others?


my main rig is not always on... i added the dell in my other room thats always on.. its a p4 1.7ghz beast  , but it folds non stop, im only on it when i need to post or look at sumthin when my main rig is being assembled or disassembled modded w.e


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

humm it doesnt show me on it yet... wierd


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 22, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> humm it doesnt show me on it yet... wierd



Don't think it shows you until you've completed at least one wu.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

oh ok well im at 910/1000 frames on my first W/U and its only been a day so woooo.... 

god i hate this computer i used to use it as a cs:s server but then i had to move it into my brothers room and put it on wireless internet... that doesnt do good stuff for ping  ... so its now nonstop folding!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 23, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> oh ok well im at 910/1000 frames on my first W/U and its only been a day so woooo....
> 
> god i hate this computer i used to use it as a cs:s server but then i had to move it into my brothers room and put it on wireless internet... that doesnt do good stuff for ping  ... so its now nonstop folding!



Yeah wireless is crap for a nonstop signal. Thats why i took my moms modem and gave her wirless becuase it doesn't cut out on her and she dosen't do anything besides E-Mail and surf the web. bah.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 23, 2006)

Folding seems like it takes forever sometimes. Chugging along on 2 folding projects at once because of hyper threading and i'm about 41 and 36% done each one. 20 million is a big number to step up to :S


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Yeah wireless is crap for a nonstop signal. Thats why i took my moms modem and gave her wirless becuase it doesn't cut out on her and she dosen't do anything besides E-Mail and surf the web. bah.



Lol. I'm really pleased with my Belkin Wireless stuff now - haven't had one signal drop in the two months I've had it now and whenever I run ping tests I get 100% completion. The only problem is sometimes the ping can jump from 2-3ms to 700ms once every now and again. Still good for online gaming most of the time.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 23, 2006)

*Be seeing you tomorrow sometime, joining team then & doing FAH instead of Seti@Home*

Well, I told myself Saturday would be the mark where I transition away from doing SETI@Home into Folding@Home...



* Tomorrow's that day.

(I'll be seeing you all on the FAH team @ some point then!)

APK

P.S.=> I did an experiment, to compare Intel CPU processing times vs. those of AMD for SETI@Home, by now ONLY running SETI on my AMD here.

And, that said?

It seems I can't break past #22 (of 1271 members total iirc) into the top 20 for "SETI@Home - Team Microsoft":

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=26482&sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=20

Mainly because I am only running 1 of my systems doing it of 2 possible here (I can't surpass guys with farms of machines doing it, like Steevo here is doing for THIS project for this team, big asset imo)...

My Intel rig got me up to 453 "rac" (recent avg. credit score) whereas my AMD now, even though it is FAR superior in Floating Point ops (via SETI benchmark), is falling short @ ~ 411 tops... this indicates a 10% difference so far, in favor of Intel CPU's using optimized clients, & yes, I am using a SSE3 optimized AMD client too!

Could not find such a recompile for specific cpu's for FAH though... @ least not so far.

My current AMD in my signature (fast as it is, & on MOST things, faster than my Intel P4 3.2ghz) is not outperforming my Intel older rig in it & I gave it PLENTY of time to show what it can do by way of comparison in SETI... 

Again: Compiler code optimization for optimized clients is showing thru in favor of Intel.

Anyhow - I did my "experiment" & it is a fitting way to close off 7 years on/off doing SETI@Home & transitioning into FAH!

See you in the a.m. people... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, it now seems to work even with the firewall up so I am joining you guys folding at last! I'll probably also try to put my folks 2.2GHz Celeron on sometime because that seems to always be left on when it's not being used.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 24, 2006)

I added one and will be running config on the others tomorrow for a total of about 15.



I need to buy a new http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=373500




For the fucking server at work. I built it and it works a little too good for data serving, but runs too hot for my taste with the stock cooler with F@H. And my machine will not be joining the race, but I have a couple others here that will.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm back! weee.... great trip!

and great to see that alot of people are folding for us! Keep it going guys!!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 24, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> I'm back! weee.... great trip!
> 
> and great to see that alot of people are folding for us! Keep it going guys!!!



Finishing my "AMD vs. INTEL" cpu/SETI@Home 'experiment/comparison' today, & will be on this team by nightfall doing Folding@Home...



APK


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice to see that you will be joinging us Steevo! Great guys were getting alot more folders. And AlecStaar glade to see you joing the ranks soon.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 25, 2006)

*Decisions... Decisions!!!*

Ok, guys... I know I said I would join up Folding@Home TODAY, but I am now @ #21 on my team here, & want to break-into the "top 20" again:

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=26482&sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=20



* Would anyone be upset if I took 1 more day to join, just (lol) so I can get the screenshot of it? Yea, I know, lol... but, I want it!

APK

P.S.=> I don't think anyone will mind my taking a LITTLE LONGER to join this team here, but I think it is the "polite/cool" thing to do, because of what I said earlier... IMO, I have a decent motive for delay here! apk


----------



## magibeg (Jun 25, 2006)

You disappoint me alec, making us wait like this! Think of the poor proteins that need folding


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 25, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> You disappoint me alec, making us wait like this! Think of the poor proteins that need folding



Ah, but... I am SO CLOSE, 2.4 points away iirc, from breaking into Team Microsoft SETI@Home "top 20"!



* You've GOTTA cut me some slack for lagging, I am only @ most imo, a day off of my original estimates!!!

APK

P.S.=> Last reply for today imo, it is late here... & I have to go finish watching a OLD 'classic film', circa 1935, w/ Errol Flynn "Captain Blood"... it is actually pretty good! Nostalgia... apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 25, 2006)

Come on dude start Folding...lol.. I dought any one minds, get your top 20 screen shot TPU's Folding@Home ranks will be waiting for you.

Edit: By the way i don't know if i have asked you this yet, but how many comps will you be adding to F@H and what are there specs???


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 25, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Come on dude start Folding...lol.. I dought any one minds, get your top 20 screen shot TPU's Folding@Home ranks will be waiting for you.
> 
> Edit: By the way i don't know if i have asked you this yet, but how many comps will you be adding to F@H and what are there specs???



See signature for current primary rig, & this is my other rig:

Pentium 4 3.2ghz H/T enabled
512mb Corsair SDRAM
BFG GeForce 6800 GT OC
Western Digital "Raptor" 36gb 10k rpm 8mb buffer

*"The evidence/habeas corpus", lol:*

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/hosts_user.php?userid=8294882&show_all=1&sort=rpc_time

* Unlike SETI@Home? I'll be running BOTH systems on this team's project, concurrently, & I never did THAT for the SETI project!

APK

P.S.=> 1 more day, it's not going to 'hurt anything', & I'm back where I didn't think this rig would take me (whereas that 2nd rig above, did) again - into MS Team SETI top 20 once more, & for the last time!

"The Proteins need folding!!!" & I'll be starting that up tomorrow... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 25, 2006)

stats update, sorry for the delay, i'll continue regularly next wednesday.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 25, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> stats update, sorry for the delay, i'll continue regularly next wednesday.



yeah i was wondering where u went.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 25, 2006)

Damn the harddrive I got is DOA. So my server is going to be down for another week or so


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 25, 2006)

how do i add another comp to teh F@H cuz im going to run my dads duel core (pentium d)?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Damn the harddrive I got is DOA. So my server is going to be down for another week or so



Who was it made by? Maxtor by any chance?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Who was it made by? Maxtor by any chance?


No, seagate. It has a 5 year warranty though, so sending it back.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 25, 2006)

*Power-Outage: Not going to make "top 20" SETI, so here I go to "FAH"*

See title/subject line: 

I am not going to make my "goal" of breaking into the Microsoft SETI@Home team's "top 20" systems again, in time today!

(I.E.-> The power has gone out 2 times this a.m. & I ran SETI@Home from a Solid-State drive (which demands power is in it, & even if it has a backing powersupply, when the power goes out, it goes out - it's not a UPS, just an external power cable)).

So, that all said - here I go to join this team for "Folding@Home" now, finally!



* Ah, "the best laid plans of mice & men"... one door closes, another one opens.

APK

P.S.=> Edit part - joined, got my units downloaded & joined team # 50711, & am now running the console client, & playing w/ using "Processor Affinity" w/ it... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well I've got two rigs folding now. The problem is the 2.2GHz Celeron is really slow (nearly always on mind) and my gaming rig (see system specs) is normally gaming or turned off. Still done more frames than the Celeron though!


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Well I've got two rigs folding now. The problem is the 2.2GHz Celeron is really slow (nearly always on mind) and my gaming rig (see system specs) is normally gaming or turned off. Still done more frames than the Celeron though!



Well keep it up, every little bit counts!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 25, 2006)

*This is a GOOD excuse for me to redo rig #2 for "Folding@Home" as well*

I am only running what's in my sig right now doing this project, as far as systems dedicated to it, or @ least partially so.

I am using some commandline switch stuff & running 2 instances of it in their own folders off my SSD, & setting their CPU affinity as 1 to each processor I have in this DualCore jobbie by AMD, plus @ HIGH cpu priority on each.



(However, imo? The BEST part is, I gave the app unliimited CPU, & yet I can play Doom III or Quake 4 smp or watch DvD's here, & there is NEVER a hiccup, even setting "FAH" the way I have above running it while I do those activities, which are cpu heavy imo!)

* It doesn't mess with apps I want to use on the weekend, usually games or multimedia (tunes, films via DvD or WinTV32 USB) & multitasks/coordinates with them very well apparently... this is why I love DualCore/SMP/H-T cpu setups!

Of course, I'm cutting into the "protein folding" calculation speed & processing as efficiently as possible w/out a doubt doing that stuff above as well, I have to admit, but I do have to also enjoy myself &/or get stuff done on this machine too!

Still, soon, my production counts'll get plenty more done on this machine while I sleep & better (I even cutoff the OS gui shell, explorer.exe & run it while I doze off)... 

Then, I'll get rig #2 here "rigged up" for it (w/ SQLServer 2005 & IIS6.x only being used for learning here - it's constant) - I've been meaning to see what both of my systems, together, can do on a project like this.

APK

P.S.=> I wish they'd release the DDRDrive PCI-e x1 slot SSD though, I want to put this one (CENATEK) back into my older rig where it came from so it has that advantage for things PC too... & set the machine in my sig below up with that DDRDrive! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

*Question: Which .exe does the actual unit processing?*

I see FAH504-Console.exe, & FahCore_65.exe... I use the console mode client, lighter & faster usually.

(Running 2 sets of these above on my AMD Athlon x2 4800+ dual cores - need/want to maximize cpu use efficiency for units processing speeds)



* I need to know, playing w/ CPU priority allotted for each: The one that does the actual unit process work is going to get HIGH, & the mgt. portion, LOW (assuming it is setup this way in those .exe's running above).

"TIA" for answer...

APK

P.S.=> I want to see if playing w/ their affinity & cpu priority allotted makes a diff. in their processing runs speeds/efficiencies over a long term... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

(#7 of 12 members, 2 units scoring 482 so far... hope to "boost" that via diff. commandline switches & CPU affinity + priority use here on this project's processes as they are running).

Made it onto the team report chart @ this point, so I know it's working over here... 

-----------------------------------------------

Still, if possible (especially from you guys that have been running this project's processes for a long time, iirc, Steevo is one such person)...

I would like an answer to my questions above regarding WHICH of the 2 executables this process runs is MOST directly associated with the actual work-in-process on the unit data!

E.G./I.E.->  FAH504-Console.exe, OR FahCore_65.exe (noted above in my last post).

-----------------------------------------------



* The answer to my question above should help me allocate/deallocate cpu priority & affiniity properly to the processes @ hand being done in the console mode application, hopefully resulting in faster/better performance!

APK

P.S.=> So far, the console mode app's working well w/ various switches here, now it's just time to "zero-in" on which portions of this process (which .exe's really) need to have me "play with" their affinity &/or priority here... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 26, 2006)

You guys are powering ahead of me. I've really got to get this AMD folding more.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> You guys are powering ahead of me. I've really got to get this AMD folding more.



Well, join up & get on it Jim, if you're not already (you may be, just on another team, I don't know)...



* It's fairly interesting to "play around" with, especially the console version of the app imo... many possible 'performance-oriented' switches to mess about with & all that!

(Runs best undisturbed here while I sleep imo, because that's when I even cut out explorer.exe GUI shell from running & leave this project's 2 console sessions motoring along, only)

APK

P.S.=> I always looked at SETI@Home as an "informal, long-term" benchmark of system memory bandwidth & cpu power, & do w/ this one currently as well - especially on the machine I am running it on (Dualcore type cpu)!

The switchwork I use (-forceasm -verbosity 1 -local) tends to help imo, but I really need an answer to the questions above (so I can set CPU affinity & priority allotted properly, to the actual "workhorse" of the project's .exe files that do the actual unit data processing - not any "mgt." portion, which I suspect one of them to be really)... 

I haven't made or gotten a determination on that yet from my question above... I get that? Everyone on the team can gain by it... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 26, 2006)

To find out which is most associated just look in teh task manager which one is using 100% of your CPU! FahCore_65.exe should be the one that does all the work, just don't set priority to 'Realtime' because then you'll never get your system back without rebooting .

Edit: Done 94 out of 400 frames on my AMD so far, so still a long long way to go. The Celeron's done about 130 frames over the last couple of days, mine's only really been running a few hours.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 26, 2006)

Everyone who's folding remeber to add the

*Fold for Tech Power Up!!*

into your sig by copying and pasting the code below:


```
[SIZE="4"][B][COLOR="black"]Fold for [/COLOR][COLOR="Red"]Tech Power Up!![/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

*Thanks for reply - if I get this "right" others can gain too*

First of all, see subject line/title Jim:



			
				Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> To find out which is most associated just look in teh task manager which one is using 100% of your CPU!



Oddly, the "FAH504-Console.exe" is starting up @ HIGH cpu priority here, & it was what I suspected was the "mgt. portion", which is much how SETI@Home works using the "BOINC" client-server system!

This I can 'correct for' easily enough though, using taskmgr.exe, & setting the FAHCore_65.exe to HIGH (or yes, even REALTIME) as an experiment @ least...

(I did note, that when I set BOTH .exe's @ HIGH (FAH504-Console.exe AND FAHCore_65.exe, in BOTH instances of it I run on each cpu core here)? 

My system lagged large!

However, if I set one or the other as HIGH, & the other to LOW (usually FAH504-Console.exe @ low), my system chugs right along... no lockup though, duallie helps on this account!)



			
				Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> FahCore_65.exe should be the one that does all the work, just don't set priority to 'Realtime' because then you'll never get your system back without rebooting .



I am guessing that too, & tend to agree with your guess on which .exe does what!

However, so far?

Well, I don't "lockup" (but do lag) if I set them ALL to "HIGH"!

So, based on your guess, I will go (for now, until I hear otherwise from others replying here) with FAH504-Console.exe @ LOW cpu, & maybe even try the FAHCore_65.exe @ REALTIME (w/ each instance here of them (2 @ once) on a particular CPU core, via taskmgr.exe "affinity" settings).



* Can't hurt to experiment @ this point!

APK

P.S.=> Just out to get the "MOST" I can out of this project & this system, then I will kick my other system into gear onto it as well... apk


----------



## Steevo (Jun 26, 2006)

If the mods will allow I will make a .zip file that I use on all my systems available. It is a complete service installer package with our team number and preconfigured for hih point-speed units.


The file is 1.6MB if this does not work I can-will create a yahoo mail address and provide the user-password via PM so all can download it at yahoo's bandwidth.

Or if I get my FTP back up I can make it available tonight.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm interested, and i think that would be a great help to everyone. Preconfigured and everything, would prevent alot of confusion.

I'm not a mod, but i'd love to see this be done. talk to wazzle


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

*Steevo, need your input/feedback on a question I had last page*

See subject line/title: and, answer this question if you know the answer to it please, tia!

(I also wrote you in "pm" as well, regarding this line of questioning)



I would like an answer to my questions above regarding WHICH of the 2 executables this process runs is MOST directly associated with the actual work-in-process on the unit data!

E.G./I.E.-> FAH504-Console.exe, OR FahCore_65.exe (noted above in my last post).

APK

P.S.=> Others have responded (Jimmy2004) but, I would like a "2nd opinion" to verify this, as it can affect what I am "up to" here in messing around w/ the console mode variety/version of this project suite's apparently "client-server"/"mgt.-workhorse" design (what it appears to be like to me, much how SETI@Home/BOINC work)... thanks! apk


----------



## Steevo (Jun 26, 2006)

Fahcore is the working unit, and the priority is fine as low. You will notice the numbers and letter behind change to represent the core that is being used a the time.


The core "Fahcore65" etc... if the actual shell that the work is done in, to see your unit ID you will need to open the GUI or in the console version open the worklog.txt, then you can compare the workunit number to what is listed onthe FAQ page for folding to see what you are actualy working on.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

*Jimmy2004 &/or Steevo: Thanks much fellas! Going to put this to work now, or try to*

See subject line/title: Thanks guys!



* NOW, time to try to "put this to work" & experiment more + see how it works out!

APK

P.S=> In addition to the console mode app's commandline switchwork I use now:

-local -forceasm -verbosity 1

Next, it's running the actual "workhorse" portion (apparently FahCore_65.exe since both of you guys noted this to me) @ HIGH cpu, & on each of my 2 instances running from their own folders, onto their own CPU core as well!

(All done via taskmgr.exe's affinity & priority settings via the process tab right-click on processname feature)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

*REALTIME, can be done on "DualCore" but NOT 2 instances with "affinity" to CPU*

See subject line/title: May save some of you experimenting time...

E.G.-> I set the 1st instance of it to "REALTIME" for FAHCore_65.exe (& now I startup the process for the FAHConsole.exe to LOW, via start /low in a .cmd file (32-bit batch basically)).

(& it's doable IF you only run 1 instance of it (via the -local switch) set with AFFINITY to CPU 0 for instance & set to REALTIME on said 1st possible instance via the -local switch for the consolemode/tty/DOS commandline client).

BUT, when I tried setting the 2nd instance to HIGH cpu priority (and set affinity to CPU 1, the 2nd core here on this CPU) & the system stayed up & running (but laggy)!

HOWEVER, when I kicked up the 2nd instance & set it to REALTIME (w/ affinity to 2nd CPU 1)? The appearance of "lockup" happened... 

* Oh, taskmgr.exe eventually responded so I could "kill" the process, but I wouldn't recommend this, even on a DualCore/SMP rig.

(Wouldn't even TRY it on an Intel single core, even with HyperThreading)

APK

P.S.=> It appears that going with HIGH cpu priority works ok though, for BOTH instances... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 26, 2006)

I would say 'told you so' but as it was an experiment to find out if it did happen I doubt you'd care!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 27, 2006)

*As long as I don't post here (or, anything else)? I can do it (sleeptime operation)*

See title/subject-line, & check it:



			
				Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I would say 'told you so' but as it was an experiment to find out if it did happen I doubt you'd care!



I will do it that way, while I sleep (HIGH, or @least AboveNormal (cpu #1 affinity & priority), & REALTIME (cpu #2 & priority)), it'll work!

(I did things like this with SETI@Home, you just have to find the right "mixture" of what you leave running - all else is @ minimum! Even explorer.exe gui killed + trimmed to a minimum of services only (nothing else))



I may not be able to do BOTH @ REALTIME cpu priority assigned, 1 to each cpu, but I can do 1 of them that way, & the other @ AboveNormal, or even HIGH!

(This much I know I can pull off... or @ least think so in theory, going to find out again!)

APK

P.S.=> The minute I close Opera, from posting here? 

Back up she goes running dual instances of it as proscribed above priority & cpu affinity-wise, & then I will see how it is later (if I can pull up taskmgr.exe to kill instance #2 in REALTIME) & if I can 'pull out of it'...

I did to post this - so it will be doable again later! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 27, 2006)

*Found out 1 instance of REALTIME is possible, & 1 HIGH (cpu priority) on AMD DualCore*

I am keeping it @ 1st & 2nd instances running @ HIGH cpu priority!

I had to "toss" doing 1 @ REALTIME, & 1 @ HIGH (or, AboveNormal) cpu priority allotted PER CPU by using AFFINITY settings as well!

(The problem is, that if done that way? It is WAY too hard to get out of it: I.E.-> It takes a lot of time to get taskmgr.exe up on the screen to get the system actually DOING things again, after it has been interactively commanded by me to do so via taskmgr.exe & the mouse/keyboard (even these lag setup that way - device driver driven, or not)).



* Experiment goes on, but I think that is the way I will run it from now on...

APK

P.S.=> The "rumors" I heard while on the SETI@Home team for MS is true as well/also - the units processing times on "FAH" are a great deal longer as well imo... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well my AMD has now overtaken the crappy Celeron. I've left it on for almost 5 hours so far today and I've broken the 200 frames barrier . How long does it take everyone else to do a frame? On my quick system it takes about 4m 10s.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 27, 2006)

Frames are dependant on the work unit being processed. 
Larger frame count work units process faster. IE 400 frame count unit has higher processing-memory and network load than a 2000 frame count.
Some QMD cores "96" are very large and only get assigned to specificly.
Intel CPU's
More than 512Mb of free RAM
Higher than 2.0Ghz (from what i have seen) processors.
Only with the -advmethods, large WU's tags used. (this is setup as default in the service installer)


I still have 6 machines to add. In order of power.
1) 1Gb RAM, 3.2Ghz P4
1) 512Mb RAM. 2.4Ghz P4
2) 512MB RAM, 2.0Ghz Celery
1) 256MB RAM, 1.3Ghz Celery
1) 512MB RAM, 400Mhz K6-2 (fear this bitch!!!) 


Plus I am trying to get another tower as my really old Compaq server at home is out of space, plus the SCSI drives are whining. I have to go wipe some systems for sale and I might bargain one out of them and add a few drives on a RAID card for my FTP.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 27, 2006)

The zip file is now available on yahoo mail, with a username and passoword that I will give to anyone interested.


PM me.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 27, 2006)

*I don't even see the frames output reporting...*

-verbosity 1 

* That consolemode/tty/Character mode is in effect/place here, in use as I write this...



APK

P.S.=> Gotta fly... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> -verbosity 1
> 
> * That consolemode/tty/Character mode is in effect/place here, in use as I write this...
> 
> ...



What does that command actually do?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 27, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> What does that command actually do?



Stall charmode/consolemode/tty output to the screen - that too, is overhead, so it improves performance by not doing it & taking those cycles for the actual data-processing.

Arguments: -local -config -forceasm -verbosity 1



* Best performance I can get out of it... software-config. side concentration, whereas I was working on the timeslice & affinity portions earlier OS-side (hardware see below, this runs from the SSD, 2 instances, 1 to each CPU, mgt. portion @ LOW cpu, & unit processing client portion @ HIGH cpu across 2 cpus)!

APK


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Stall charmode/consolemode/tty output to the screen - that too, is overhead, so it improves performance by not doing it & taking those cycles for the actual data-processing.
> 
> APK



You know a lot of stuff...

268 frames so far!(on my AMD)   Finally folding properly.

Edit: we should make it our goal to break into the top 1000.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 27, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> You know a lot of stuff...



Not really, I just read about it during its setup & went @ it, making it not even report frames... I've written this stuff for years and output to screen (or any device) costs cycles, heavier ones imo.

To get the MOST out of it & toying w/ my OS (stalling services & the GUI shell even while I sleep & this runs) + other running apps (stopping them) as well before that.

APK

P.S.=> I've done 2 units so far, 482 credit, means I can "push" apparently 241 per cpu scoring so far... 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

That's GOTTA be up there for a single-system score, per-cpu output, on our team (you have to look @ it machine by machine & avg. per-unit though to determine this)! apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

What is the credit score based on exactly? How fast you do it?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 27, 2006)

*So, Check it out:*

See subject-line/title, & this image:









* There/here we go... out to help cure some bogus disease hopefully!

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> What is the credit score based on exactly? How fast you do it?



Simple - I did 2 units so far, & scored 482 - division (do the math): 

If these stay @ least SOMEWHAT LINEAR, you can get a performance index out of it of somekind, vs. peer machines/systems on your team @ least, & over time, one of your system vs. itself really!

Programs like these? 

They're benchmarks too imo, depends on how you use them & their data output - I viewed SETI@Home as a benchmark of sorts (cpu/caches/RAM/disk I-O etc. used)... apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 28, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Frames are dependant on the work unit being processed.
> Larger frame count work units process faster. IE 400 frame count unit has higher processing-memory and network load than a 2000 frame count.
> Some QMD cores "96" are very large and only get assigned to specificly.
> Intel CPU's
> ...





			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> The zip file is now available on yahoo mail, with a username and passoword that I will give to anyone interested.
> 
> 
> PM me.



OH, this is awsome! I am interested in getting this from you. Can you give me a list of the options that you pre-configured? And also if i am running the console version, not as a service, where do i go to enter comand lines or edit it, where are you guys adding -advmethods with the console version. Because I am only knolagable of how to and -advmethods and other lines when running the console version as a service.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 28, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 28, 2006)

Guys, if I set priority to idle does it have ANY effect on my gaming performance with it in the background? Or does it not alter it in any way and just go to sleep?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 28, 2006)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

*On 06/27/2006 -> 7th place, AlecStaar, 482 score/2 units done = 241 per unit*

*On 06/28/2006 -> 5th place, AlecStaar, 964 score/4 units done = 281 per unit*

4 units done @ score of 964 = 281 per unit avg. score thusfar (that's up 40 points from my previous 2 unit avg. of 241 per unit)

What I was hoping for appears to be correct - That the switchwork + CPU priority allocation & affinity work are working effectively for me as well : As my avg. score (PER UNIT AVG.) shot up 40 points more ~ 20% increase apparently using those techniques.

Console mode client switchwork I use is as follows (for others reference so they too can run as fast/efficient as possible - the -local one might ONLY be for DualCore/SMP setups though imo):

Arguments: -local -config -forceasm -verbosity 1

Why'd I go & do all of this? Because of what I outlined in this thread here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=110181#post110181

Projects like these do well with L2 cache being "clean" as possible, & the ONLY way I know to do that, is to use AFFINITY settings (see that url above about how L2 cache works, & how you can get it to work more efficiently using affinity settings - avoiding "cache pollution")



* It also appears the data is SOMEWHAT "linear" in nature, which is good - I wasn't sure if the units here were of a uniform nature in complexity/size & processing duration periods is why I say that.

(It can be used as a sort of benchmark then imo)

APK

P.S.=> Besides being a great cause, this can be used to measure system performance as well to some extent - too bad there aren't AMD cpu or Intel cpu SPECIFICALLY OPTIMIZED CLIENTS, as there is in SETI@Home - those also make projects like these run even faster/more efficiently! 



			
				Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Guys, if I set priority to idle does it have ANY effect on my gaming performance with it in the background? Or does it not alter it in any way and just go to sleep?



IDLE is as low a priority as you can make it - it shouldn't "seriously" interfere if it is set that way (I play Doom III &/or Quake 4 smp while it runs, they play seamlessly here on this system @ least while "FAH" runs in the background).

When you sleep though & nothing is being done interactively on your system? Heck - stop EVERYTHING you can, & let it run @ HIGH priority, done via right-clicks in taskmgr.exe while in its PROCESS tab (I even kill off the explorer.exe GUI destkop shell instance & all other trayicon + services oriented apps I can (enough to keep system online only is left))!

That makes it run better/faster/more efficiently, by setting the FAHCore_65.exe (actual unit processing client workhorse) to HIGH & FAHConsole.exe (mgt. server portion) to LOW! apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just realised something strange - the time that Folding@Home reports is not actually correct - it's an hour behind the system clock. I'm guessing it could be something related to daylight savings.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 28, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Just realised something strange - the time that Folding@Home reports is not actually correct - it's an hour behind the system clock. I'm guessing it could be something related to daylight savings.



Maybe they're just in a diff. timezone than yourself, all based off (iirc) "the prime meridian" & "GMT" (greenwich mean time)...



* I run into that madness quite a lot on websites for stats myself & have wondered about it also & figured it was based on WHERE they report from & what time system is used!

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Jun 28, 2006)

new stats update!

Good job so far guys!!!

Fly3r is storming ahead. May I ask, what core are you working on?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 28, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Good job so far guys!!!



I'm having some fun with it personally, so far!

I have been pulling some "experiments" here, mainly for the "dualcore/smp crowd"!

Just to see what we can do to operate MORE EFFICIENTLY/FASTER, using CPU affinity & process priority "tricks" & using switches for the consolemode/tty/charactermode clientware for this project (combining software characteristics & OS process/cpu affinity control)!

That's done to keep the cpu cycles dedicated to this process as high as possible (w/out undue "lockup", or the appearance of it happening)!

I.E.-> To keep the L2 cache clean via CPU affinity use (keeping SAME code running on a particular CPU, so its L2 cache keeps "sane" & doesn't change up code running on it for this process, via diff. threads taking over with their data).

L1-L2 cache amounts matter to distributed programming projects from what I have seen/heard over time (even from Steevo here in another thread, "FAH" is JUST LIKE SETI@Home in this regard)... 

Keep the CPU L1-L2 cache "unpolluted" & theory says it will operate faster & this MAXES out whatever L1-L2 cache you have (regardless of amount).

My experiments above, so far @ least? Tend to "prove that/second that motion" so far... I gained a clean 20% over doing it w/out using CPU affinity &/or process priority settings!



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Fly3r is storming ahead. May I ask, what core are you working on?



Heh, gimme time - I'll catch him!



(I haven't brought my 2nd rig into this yet... that's going to be what does it for me, catching the leader!)

APK

P.S.=> I wish someone from the "SERIOUS ENTHUSIASTS" bunch @ the "FAH" forums would do a recompile, for the BEST optimization possible from this program for SPECIFIC CPU families & their instruction sets (e.g.-> AMD 3dNow/SSE1/SSE2/SSE3) &/or (e.g.-> INTEL MMX/SSE1/SSE2/SSE3) because I saw that happen w/ SETI@Home, & it made HUGE differences... 2x as fast many times, or nearly so! apk


----------



## Steevo (Jun 29, 2006)

Just added 5Ghz in two systems of computing power. 



Now to bed.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 29, 2006)

Im not sure what cores that im working on, im in San Diego and will not be home till friday. But if any one is going to catch me its going to be Steevo, that guy has so many rigs folding, lol.. Good job dude, for me its not all about the ranks, but i do admint that there nice, but i just like contrbuiting.

When i get home i will start experamenting with more of this Tag and short cut flags writing, we will see.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 29, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Im not sure what cores that im working on, im in San Diego and will not be home till friday. But if any one is going to catch me its going to be Steevo, that guy has so many rigs folding, lol.. Good job dude, for me its not all about the ranks, but i do admint that there nice, but i just like contrbuiting.
> 
> When i get home i will start experamenting with more of this Tag and short cut flags writing, we will see.



He's gonna catch you in days!

Edit: Almost finished my first WU 
Not sure how the Celeron is going... I try to do at least a couple of hours folding a day at the moment (I'm delaying BF2 until I've finished this unit!).


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, finished my first WU so I'm now on the list. I'm not going to be around this weekend so I won't be doing any folding but I'll get back on it next week sometime.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 1, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> He's gonna catch you in days!



Gygbyte 1990 is right on MY tail & so are you, when viewing this as I do @ least!

That much I've seen (& he's averaging around the same "score-per-unit" (# of units divided into his score) that I have been, around 241-281 per) & also YOU are right up there as well...



* All the fast/powerful machines folks have on this forumboard? This team'll do well, but imo, we need more folks to join is all...

APK

P.S.=> In any event, you two (whom I mention above) are going to "force" me to put my 2nd system online here to work on this... lol, just to stay ahead of you both!

I had our "weekly power-outage" last night/early this Saturday a.m. & lost some units I was probably close to finishing (good ole' "National Grid" - reliable power? NOT! Higher-rates by double?? Absolutely... wtf!), so you 2 are probably going to "blow-by-me" because of this!

(Can you tell I am NOT happy w/ our new power company? This happens EVERY friggin' weekend now for a month straight...)

Ah, anyhow - I'm not sure how my Pentium 4 3.2ghz & 512mb RAM will fare though, as far as affecting my "per unit score" formula above... 

(Iit'll probably be detrimental to that averaging I use, but it should "boost" my overall score + counts, because I know it's NOT as powerful of a rig as the one in my signature, @ least not in terms of Floating-Point processing power, but then again - On SETI@Home, it actually did BETTER than the system in my signature, even if SETI@Home's benchmarks said it would not!)... apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 1, 2006)

Still waiting on six systems, I need access to then with out disruptions for a hour. All via RDC, so it might be awhile yet.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Steevo - are you a network admin?*



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> Still waiting on six systems, I need access to then with out disruptions for a hour. All via RDC, so it might be awhile yet.



See subject-line/title, & answer the question please (when you find the time)!

"TIA!"



* You've GOTTA be, w/ access to so many rigs @ your disposal...

APK


----------



## Steevo (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep.


I am currently reading up on AS/400-OS/400 systems as we have one. There is only 4' of books to read. 


I'm hoping to buy a system from another network at a store that is going out of bussiness. I was hired to do a wipe on 10 or so systems and reinstall W2K. I figured a hour for each machine, I think I will use my Debian disk to format the HDD's a couple times each, then a automated install and as the machines are almost exactly alike I will insert the drivers into the windows disk. I was gonna do $30 a pop as I get to bring them home and do them at my leisure, but mebey me and the man could work as deal out as I want another system here at home for storage and FTP.

Stick in a RAID card and two 300GB drives and I could be in business.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 1, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Yep.



Ok, cool - I figured that!

(You'll be an asset on the units counts imo, lol, I'll NEVER catch you!)





			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> I am currently reading up on AS/400-OS/400 systems as we have one. There is only 4' of books to read.



Man, I come outta that world (1980's predecessors in System 34/36/38 &  to mid 1990's (the As/400's OS400)) & be prepared to learn a TON plus spending time doing so... I am a "rookie" imo, on them, but DO respect their "linear/batch" processing power (and their filesystems based on DB/2 engines).

Years ahead, in MANY ways, of the PC/Client-Server environs.

(IBM's one of the places that is SEVERELY overlooked by many today, as far as innovations to OS designs, and yes, hardware design too imo).



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to buy a system from another network at a store that is going out of bussiness. I was hired to do a wipe on 10 or so systems and reinstall W2K. I figured a hour for each machine,



This depends on disksize too, & software you use (see more below)...



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> I think I will use my Debian disk to format the HDD's a couple times each



I've hired out on jobs of that nature too, usually night jobs (after regular hours work I have as a coder) - I like "Acronis Drive Cleanser" for this type of work myself... it works.

(I wiped 750++ systems last year around this time using it, it's good stuff & only "ENCASE" is able to circumvent it afaik, if you "ONLY" do 1-3 passes using Acronis stuff... if you go 4 consecutive wipes though? Even "ENCASE" (look this one up if you're into "forensics") can't get the data back after that!)

APK


----------



## Steevo (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know that there is a way to read a disk that has had a few different formats on it, especially if you chop up the disk like mincemeat.


I have never been able to. I used to run Debian on a 333/512 system, I go the HDD"s off e-bay with people data still on them. Formatted and Win98 installed but still. A few validating formats with debian and no more data.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have 3 WU's W00T!!!  Going to get some more this week...


----------



## FLY3R (Jul 3, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> I have 3 WU's W00T!!!  Going to get some more this week...




Good Job, Keep it up, but we need more people FOLDING!!

They need to make a TPU thread section on the main Threads page!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*gigbyte 1990 is "on my tail" (look out!!!)*

Hehe, see subject-line/title:

Direct "poke" @ gigbyte 1990, lol!



* Now, I'm going to HAVE to "kick in" my 2nd rig just to stay in front of him!

APK

P.S.=> We could use a few more folks, especially from these forums, because most folks here do have WICKED machines imo! apk


----------



## gygabite (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn, i forgot an "a"! 
But i have only one computer folding


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Damn, i forgot an "a"!
> But i have only one computer folding



As do I, thusfar (but, running 2 instances of "FAH" using each core present here & playing with affinity & cpu priority granted per process on them as well - experiments pay off usually!)...



* Steevo blew RIGHT the heck past us all though:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

Heck - he has a farm of them running, & that I cannot compete with imo!

APK

P.S.=> Still, because of you "coming up fast" on me? Well, @ SOME point this week?? I will have to kick in my other rig into this (Pentium 4 3.2ghz), just to stay ahead of you, OR try to! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Hey, anyone else notice the NEW version of FAH_CORE running yet?*

See subject-line/title:

I have noted that the 2nd instance of my clients running in taskmgr.exe show a NEW build/version of FAH_CORExx.exe!

Fah_core78.exe

vs.

Fah_core65.exe



* Anybody else seeing this?

APK

P.S.=> This new one seems to multitask better, even IF I set my clients (FAH-CORE one, not the mgt. portion in FAHConsole.exe) to HIGH cpu priority on both, & also setting AFFINITY to separate cores!

Using the older model FAH_CORE65.exe (w/ the -forceasm commandline switch in place) caused HORRIBLE lags if I did that, & attempted to run other programs ontop of them both running in said manner!

(Experiments performed & noted in this thread earlier in discussions with Jimmy2004 etc.)

However, now? This is NOT the case!

Imo, they added timeslicing calls into it (VB "DoEvents" or Borland Delphi "Application.ProcessMessages" type function calls into various subroutines/functions/procs) & for sure, 1 more thread (up to 4 now)...

This is ALL good too, imo! Especially for DualCore/SMP rig users! apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 3, 2006)

There are quite a few cores actually, but if you will look in your progress log you will actually see the work unit being done. 

Again, the core is just the run enviroment for the protien WU to run in.

Depending on what client-system-configuration, the server assigns whatever is up next.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> There are quite a few cores actually, but if you will look in your progress log you will actually see the work unit being done.



I'll have to check that (I use "silent" mode via -verbosity 1 commandline switch)...



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> Again, the core is just the run enviroment for the protien WU to run in.



IMO? That is "THE" part to concentrate on (if you play with CPU priority/affinity stuff, as I have been "experimenting" with here on/off)...

(As it is the actual "WorkHorse" program processing units here, & iirc, you answered that for me earlier on here - thanks!)



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> Depending on what client-system-configuration, the server assigns whatever is up next.



IIRC, I have my 2nd instance "frozen" to only accept the original core (fah_core65.exe), & the 1st instance accepts whatever the servers throw my way... to see if they have been "working on/improving upon/changing" things...

APK

P.S.=> Right now though, it really is looking like I will make the 2nd instance accept new cores, because the addition of a thread & imo, some multitasking/timeslicing function calls has helped this NEW "FahCore_78.exe" run smoother, @ least as far as taskswitching & running other programs on this DualCore box... 

BUT, using timeslice/multitasking calls DOES slow an app up, keep this in mind!

FahCore_78.exe has made it FAR better running say, this webbrowser replying to you, and leaving BOTH instances of it up & running (where with FahCore_65.exe? It was a "nightmare" to launch other programs, using HIGH cpu priority per instance, AND affinity to separate CPU cores as well in combination w/ it)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Up to #4 (the "Doomsday Machine" cometh...)*



* See subject-line/title: Plus? DO "Read 'em & weep..." @ the URL below:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

APK

P.S.=> I'm coming for you, folks @ the top #3 spots, slowly, but surely (lol)!

(I am going to have to "kick-in" my 2nd rig @ this point, just to drive my counts output higher)

*QUESTION: *

I wonder how the use of my other rig (p4 3.2ghz H/T Intel) will affect my scores though... do ANY of you process on that type of CPU?

Counts alone being high are NOT what I am out to process here mostly, or I would have started sooner! 

I am "about" the "SCORE" part of it... apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 4, 2006)

I added another 7.4Ghz of power tonight.



Alec, as much as we would like, sometimes it's not the computers so much as the assignments handed out on what work you get. And some of it is due to what the PC is doing, and if it is already running another client.



I cannot stress enough that you will get more points by running it as a service with the installer, and running it 24/7 at low priority, as many clients as there are cores, or on HT units. Yes there are a few tweaks, but none so many as running it as a service, and changing performance on XP Pro machines to background tasks.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 4, 2006)

*Appreciate the thought, but I know what I am doing man...*



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> Alec, as much as we would like, sometimes it's not the computers so much as the assignments handed out on what work you get.



I know this... they vary in size/complexity.



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> And some of it is due to what the PC is doing, and if it is already running another client.



I know this as well... bigtime know it.



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> I cannot stress enough that you will get more points by running it as a service with the installer, and running it 24/7 at low priority, as many clients as there are cores, or on HT units.



All of the above is done, except for running it as a service (I have NO priority or affinity control this way & this always benefitted me on SETI, so I will try it here as well).



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> Yes there are a few tweaks, but none so many as running it as a service, and changing performance on XP Pro machines to background tasks.



Services you have LITTLE control over as far as priority & affinity, compared to normal Ring3/RPL3 processes.

And, as far as OS tuning & such? Heh, been doing that for more than a decade & 1/2 almost now, literally, as far as system tuning for NT-based OS... I get your point here, it works.

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 5, 2006)

*Important For Those Using This As A Service*

One note to all doing this project, IF you run it as a service:

Check to see if you can LOWER its privelege logon entity mainly because it probably logs on as SYSTEM, & it can probably get by with LOCAL SERVICE or NETWORK SERVICE instead (MUCH MORE SECURE)...

APK


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> One note to all doing this project, IF you run it as a service:
> 
> Check to see if you can LOWER its privelege logon entity mainly because it probably logs on as SYSTEM, & it can probably get by with LOCAL SERVICE or NETWORK SERVICE instead (MUCH MORE SECURE)...
> 
> APK


That's a good idea since I'm pretty shure people can find some vulnerabilities to connect with it since it's using the internet. Also, local hacks for it can also f**k you over pretty well xD


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 5, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> That's a good idea since I'm pretty shure people can find some vulnerabilities to connect with it since it's using the internet. Also, local hacks for it can also f**k you over pretty well xD



It is, for security's sake (another reason I won't run it as a service (besides lack of cpu priority granted & affinity level control) because I can compensate easily enough by running it as a std. app, but knocking out ALL other background processes, including explorer.exe shell)...

I go into HOW this is done & why, here (@ THESE FORUMS IN THE THREAD about optimizing WINDOWS):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119&page=2



* That explains the "how's" of how to do it, very simple... & it even provides a list of OTHER SERVICES that can have their logon entity lowered & STILL WORK PROPERLY!

APK

P.S.=> I_am_mustang_man, you passed me by in counts finished... GOOD JOB! apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 5, 2006)

The weekly stats update in the first post is now a few weeks out of date...


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry, i was busy yesterday. Its updated now. Sorry for the delays. 

I thought i got it done last week, didnt I?


----------



## magibeg (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you had last week updated because i remember checking my stats on it


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 7, 2006)

yea I was sure I did, i even had it in my PB before i changed the image.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 7, 2006)

*Guys/fellow teammates for this project, 2 questions!*

How many of you run this on MORE than 1 single machine?

(Steevo & Mustang_Man are 2 that I know that do this on more than a single system... anybody else?)



* Thanks for reply!

APK

P.S.=> Also, have ANY of you run this project on a Pentium 4 2.8 - 3.2 ghz range of speed, & how did it perform especially in constrast to AMD boxes of RELATIVELY the same performance range (tough question, this 2nd part)?? apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2006)

I only do it as I trust my builds.



I ordered a Arctic Cooling 7 pro for our server as I do't like 145 degree temps.



So far F@H has cost me over $500 an it continues to climb. But my father almost died of cancer. It is worth it.


For any other member out there that isn't folding, you suck dick. If you have such a badass system use it for more than your own cock trip.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 8, 2006)

It's a good cause, I see you have personal reasons for it... good ones!

(Pretty "passionate" response - but, I can understand it, absolutely! You have personal reasons that are better than my own, this is certain.)

* I also agree that @ this forums, many folks here do have very fast machines, which would be assets to this team & the project itself!

(However, what they choose to do w/ them is up to them... so, I agree on that account with you, but 'oh well' - you can lead a horse to water, but making 'em drink? Another situation, entirely!)

Wish we had someone with a Pentium 4 of speed/mhz rating between 2.8 - 3.2 (preferably the latter) who could tell me how CPU's of that nature perform on this project... especially vs. AMD units of "like" rating... so I would have a 'gauge' of somekind, before I "kick-in" my 2nd system here onto this project!

Heck - I have to, if I am going to 'break into' the top 2 spots (don't think I can take on a farm like you have going w/ just 2 systems here Steevo, but I will try!)

APK

P.S.=> However, I do think of it as a system benchmark as well, a long-term one... & if you think about it? It is... sort of! Not as much as I could view SETI@Home though, because the units sizes are a LOT more "variable" here/not as consistent in size.

I also "get a kick" out of how I_am_mustang_man & I are "trading places" @ #4-#5 spots for a week solid now:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711


It's a race! apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2006)

Average output on Intel VS AMD for this project, just by what i have seen and done here.



Intel Prescott 3.0Ghz 1Gb of RAM VS AMD 4000+ @ 2.88 1Gb of RAM 

Just by experiance the Intel will outperform the AMD by 2X.

I have both these systems running. And have had them running for awhile.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 8, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Intel Prescott 3.0Ghz 1Gb of RAM VS AMD 4000+ @ 2.88 1Gb of RAM



Thanks, I needed that type of info.!

(& it appears to be the SAME as for SETI@Home - w/ Intel rigs outperforming AMD ones (strangely imo, because on SETI? The built-in benchmark shows AMD superiority, by FAR, where it counts due to the datatype being processed (mainly f-point, not int))).

It's the compilers used, & efficiency tricks in them, favoring Intel - has to be.



			
				Steevo said:
			
		

> Just by experiance the Intel will outperform the AMD by 2X.



Boggles the mind, honestly, due to what I stated above... again, as I have said here I don't know HOW many times - I wish they'd do a customized recompile for AMD cpu's on the FAH_Corexx.exe to favor it.

(This does help, large, on SETI @ least - the Intel results (inferior CPU's imo to AMD ones) show it)

Anyhow - it's a "dragrace" to the top & it is a competition for spots 4 & 5 all week now between I_am_mustang_man & myself (but, he's got more than 1 system kicking this constantly)... So, I have to startup my other rig & get it 'in on the action' here, & it's Intel based!

(Ought to aid me in doing better still, based on your reply & its info.!)

APK


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2006)

It is the double precision SSE2 handling that favors the Intel. It isn't that AMD handles it wrong, but from my understanding Intel SSE2 specificly offers a higher degree of precison on SSE2 FPU.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE2

See the area on SSE2 VS X87 Double Precision


I believe this is also the reason a AMD will generate visual artifacts instead of a lockup when too high of a overclock or oo low of voltage is used for the core. The margin of error is wider on the AMD side.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 8, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> It is the double precision SSE2 handling that favors the Intel. It isn't that AMD handles it wrong, but from my understanding Intel SSE2 specificly offers a higher degree of precison on SSE2 FPU.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE2
> 
> ...



Don't AMD cpu's also possess SSE/SSE2/SSE3 (also 3dNow)...?

APK


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2006)

After a means yes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_floating-point_standard

80 bit precision. 

So a SSE2 instruction set ran on a AMD or Intel that has no defined endpoint (IE resuts pending calculation) will have a average of results that are different.


----------



## gygabite (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok, adding a 2nd system for F@H: AthlonXP @133MHzx10.5 with pc133 256mbsdram and gf-fx5200. I found that components on a dump and put them together, so i paid $0


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 9, 2006)

Just installed F@H on my rig... very new to this so i hope i did it right lol


----------



## FLY3R (Jul 11, 2006)

Lt_JWS said:
			
		

> Just installed F@H on my rig... very new to this so i hope i did it right lol



Sweet, the more the marryer!!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey i got two pcs folding myself!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 11, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> hey i got two pcs folding myself!



Thanks for joining KennyT772, & I'll tell you WHY, specifically:

You're running a Pentium 4 3.2ghz CPU according to your profile!

(One I am guessing that is using H/T enabled on it as well)... 

I have been VERY curious to see someone here running a system of that CPU makeup & mhz/ghz ranges as well, because I have one here like that (& am curious on HOW it may, or may not, affect my "score" part on our team charts).

Steevo runs some of them, & says Intel rigs DOUBLE the output of AMD units here typically, from the same generation of release @ least... I tend to believe him, as I saw the same on SETI@Home (even though, imo, AMD cpu's are superior in many regards/respects, @ least the last 1-2 years now).

You'll be my "living proof example" to examine now, so thanks again for joining up & powering up on a P4 unit & in the exact ghz range I was waiting to see also!

APK


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 12, 2006)

how do I set  it up to not be a anonymmous donor since I am probally going to have 2 pentium 3's running it as well as a AMD 64 athlon rig and I have another of those spare mobo's for thre athlon so if I get another cheap athlon proccessor I can use that, and I have a pentium 2 latptop and a sempron laptop.... I also will be running multiple instances on the conroe once I get it.... I have a question though...
Since it uses the lowest priority can I have it run multiple instances on 1 core?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have over 14Ghz of power in my living room I brought home tonight.


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 12, 2006)

nice, steevo do you have aim?


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone who has some money to throw around, you should start farming also
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128292 <-intigtrated video $43.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819104249 <-processor_____$60.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817154008 <-200watt PSU___$21.00
total: $124.99 for a decent single core system (AMD)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819112207 <-Processor Celeron D $52.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813185067 <-Mobo w/onboard vid  $41.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817154008 <-200watt PSU_______$21.00
total: $114.99 for a decent single core system (Intel) and I think this is better for folding.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 12, 2006)

I refuse anythig that has AOL in it, on it or close by, as a fact I will disown this post.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 12, 2006)

Now the downside.

They are all being sold on Saturday. 9 machines, wipe and re-install before friday.




Mebey I will leave F@H as a service on them...... bastards give me no time. HARRR!!!!!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 12, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> I refuse anythig that has AOL in it, on it or close by, as a fact I will disown this post.



I just don't use it - I knew it'd have a lot of "haywire madness" coming into & out of it like bugs/nasties/virus/trojans etc. - et al.

(I was into the IRC world before there was an "AIM" or any other messaging system, & saw it all degenerate into stuff like that, & even worse (because IP determination's REALLY easy on IRC too)).



* Cannot have that here... it's counter-productive lunacy - & would create work I do not need to be doing (like rebuilding a system setup again)!

APK


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 12, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Thanks for joining KennyT772, & I'll tell you WHY, specifically:
> 
> You're running a Pentium 4 3.2ghz CPU according to your profile!
> 
> ...


well ive actually got a northwood p4 3.2 (15*214) and a wilmante ( i believe ) 2.6 (26*100) running under my name. the northwood is faster yes but the wimante sits 100% idle at all times due to being a file server on my home lan. so just cut my scores in half and that will cover ur comparo. btw i currently have ht disabled on this comp and everything seems more responcive...is there a reason?


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 12, 2006)

I want to write a messaging system that uses the AIM protocol like GAIM but uses less memory in assembler but I don't know how to so far


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 12, 2006)

*Kenny, I think your system(s) will be perfect for my purposes of analysis...*

See subject-line/title above, & thanks again!

(This'll help me determine if my P4 2nd system is worth putting into this, as I do not want to somehow "harm" the 'score' part of it & it's methods of determination by putting what MIGHT be a slower system than the one in my sig, into the mix here...)



** @ W2hCYK:* No "Wednesday Update" today (as is advertised, lol) to the first page listings (as is "Per-Usual/Tradition")?

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 14, 2006)

sorry, but I am not always lurking the forums waiting for that day to come for the update.. if its not there, just check the link under the picture.

its updated now


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> sorry, but I am not always lurking the forums waiting for that day to come for the update.. if its not there, just check the link under the picture.



Hehe, ah, NO problem (just busting your chops!)

(You MUST "lurk" more often here, man!!!)



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> its updated now



Yes, it is!



* Thanks!

APK

P.S.=> Oh, by the way? I am "on your tail" over there W2hCYK... coming up FAST on ya! apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 14, 2006)

21 days
25K points

Alas there was a two week area that i didn't have all my systems going. And I still need to add a couple.

Harrr!!!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

*Man, I will NEVER catch you...*

See subject-line/title above... 

Steevo, there is probably NO way I am going to catch YOU... you've got a farm of rigs running there!



* You're going to keep that "top spot"...

APK

P.S.=> BUT, I am going to overtake W2Cychk & imo, eventually KFlyer too, once I kick my 2nd system "into the mix" here, after I find out how Pentium 4 3.2ghz (or very close ones to that rating) perform via Kenny's joining... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 14, 2006)

well I've bumped down to 1 system now @ 3GHz, pentium 4, not the strongest thing anymore. my sisters rig is not working with internet for some reason, and I'm going to give my laptop a break, because I dont want to run it @ 60c full load any more.. gotta improve cooling, and then the lappy is back up..

doesnt matter the rank, just that you are actually contributing.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

*I just like to make it a "race/competition"! That's just me...*

See subject-line/title above:



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> doesnt matter the rank, just that you are actually contributing.



Well, like the subject says - I like being "competitive"!



* That's just simply because I have always looked @ these distributed projects as a measure of computing power, & one over the LONG haul (& the score is the MOST important part: Your system's "horsepower rating" more-or-less, is indicated by it!)...

A side-benefit really, is you get a sort of benchmarking from it, aside from the real true goal of this process in aiding research vs. diseases...

APK

P.S.=> Plus, lol, I actually LIKE "tweaking/tuning" my OS & the application suite for this project itself as well... to gear it for this specifically (optimizing both areas mentioned in OS & the console app's process priority & affinity + commandline option switches)!

Especially when running it overnight while I sleep!

(Yes, imo, you can truly "get more" from it, via various things we discussed in this thread imo)... apk


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 14, 2006)

Didn't see If you guys had posted this before....but It's a nice little command guide for Folding........I'd join you fellas..but I'm commited to another team....we are at 1.7 million points now and climbing.

Steevo....nice 21 day total bro.....I got 23k once In 25days with 6 rigs. 

If you have got the Rig.....It's all In the command lines.

http://folding.stanford.edu/console-userguide.html

Heres another site just to take a read.

http://www.arsfoodcourt.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&file=index&func=display&ceid=49&meid=19



Good luck Folding guys.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 15, 2006)

At my former team I had almost a million.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 15, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> At my former team I had almost a million.



You don't get to "carry it with you" Steevo?



* Well, that stinks, if that is the case & apparently it is!

APK

P.S.=> One thing neat about SETI@Home was that where you went? Your credits.scores went/go with ya... team-to-team! apk


----------



## Steevo (Jul 16, 2006)

Had to shut down two here at home as it was getting to hot for this penguin. But depending on what the boss did I might be adding a couple more p4 2.0Ghz machines. And I have RAM here to put in to get out of the 256MB that they are coming with.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 19, 2006)

stats update


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 19, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> stats update



Thanks "W"!



* Man, I am finding out that 'catching up to you' is NOT going to be quick!

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm beginning to add more systems again, I got my 2nd 1.6GHz banias, so I can replace the cpu in my laptop if it craps out, but now I have to get it to run on windows vista because i'm now running vista beta 2 on that 24/7


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 19, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to add more systems again, I got my 2nd 1.6GHz banias, so I can replace the cpu in my laptop if it craps out, but now I have to get it to run on windows vista because i'm now running vista beta 2 on that 24/7



Well, then as far as counts are concerned? I won't catch you - I cannot compete w/ folks that run farms of systems (you top 3 guys just have more systems doing it than I do, along w/ mustang_man & he's "hot on my tail" too).

I was thinking of hooking up my SQLServer 2005/IIS 6.x server rig to do it, but imo, I don't think it will aid me in the "SCORE" area... & in fact, MAY hinder me there!

(That, to me, is the MOST important part... the score - to me, it is literally a benchmark measure of a system's performance, in REAL-WORLD long-term conditions (best type of test there is imo)).



* Anyhow - you go & do that (adding more rigs to your mix)? I'll NEVER catch you most likely...

APK

P.S.=> What I am MOSTLY waiting for though & VERY curious about? Is what Intel's CONROE chip family & systems oriented around that CPU type will perform like on this project...

I am fairly sure guys here will nab those CPU's too, & by next winter @ the latest (as this largely draws "PC Performance Fiends" to its ranks on the forums here)...  & it will be interesting to see & imo, those CPU's will do better than our current crop on this project as well! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 21, 2006)

Actually, i only have one rig up now. I see you have 67 WU's done, and I have 47.  my points = +++ 

My laptop is out, it runs vista, and i cant get wireless on it anymore.  

Sisters desktop = out because the wireless card crapped

so yea, back down to one intel @ 3.15GHz.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 21, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Actually, i only have one rig up now. I see you have 67 WU's done, and I have 47.  my points = +++
> 
> My laptop is out, it runs vista, and i cant get wireless on it anymore.
> 
> ...



Memory or CPU Glitch here, imo, & F@H in a way? 

F@H showed me I was PUSHING TOO HARD!

That is because I pulled MASSIVE overclock yesterday w/ Ketxxx, POGE, Tatty One, & K9JY (did so to see how far I could in this heatwave we're having worldwide, to find max amt. stable in hot weather of summer, so I can push hard in Winter, etc.)... 

See here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14546&page=8

* I suspect memory errs due to o/c, one instance of my F@H "flipped out" & just hung up... probably cause of it, & it screwed my F@H score, hard... spitting back bogus results no doubt & "blasting my credit" to crap!

LOL, oh well, what can you do?

Nobody "twisted my arm" to o/c THAT far... I corrected for it, but we still have to see if my O/C is making my RAM funny.

Weird thing is?

Rest of system FLIES (even gaming 1 hr++ w/ Quake 4 SMP &/or Doom III) & was stable, & @ the highest O/C I pulled yesterday, for HOURS!

APK

P.S.=> F@H glitch, or O/C memory error? YOU DECIDE, lol... Before that? I was @ 45 units... one behind you! 

Heh, there is NO way, or NO overclock, that would make me put out 20 units in less than 12 hours... has to be o/c problem indicated, hence, why I backed down A LOT on it! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 21, 2006)

there is a mode that says "Use this if you overclock, and your CPU has frequent errors" Idk what it does, i forgot. lol @ the glitch though.. its better than solaris's problem though.. oh poor solaris, 14pts, 7WU's, hahahaa


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 21, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> there is a mode that says "Use this if you overclock, and your CPU has frequent errors" Idk what it does, i forgot. lol @ the glitch though.. its better than solaris's problem though.. oh poor solaris, 14pts, 7WU's, hahahaa



I think it's one I am using for performance (forceasm)... probably NOT for o/c's of massive magnitude & all that!

Believe you me, I was TICKED OFF, I was only 1 unit behind you... no joke! My guess is, since its screen was literally BLANK (in console mode/DOS/tty no less, I use that one) it was trying to send data & kept trying & trying & trying ad-infinitum, until I stopped it!

Blew my avg. score to heck!

(Anyhow, iirc on that switch? Heh, It warns against using it IF you o/c, but so far today? It's been ok... so far!)

LOL!

Yea, he's not putting out as fast as others... I wondered about that too, but he may not have some "powerhorse" of a machine either!

(And, that's ok too)

APK

P.S.=> Anyhow, after that? My score's probably SHOT... oh well, so that said? I'll probably end up tossing in my P4 3.2ghz into the mix here after all, & actually shoot out more units, but have crappy SCORE... lol, that's already a done did deal! apk


----------



## FLY3R (Jul 21, 2006)

dang look how many post in this thread, this is crazy, keep it up guys. i guess this was a good idea of mine after all.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 22, 2006)

2.7ghz northwood celeron checking in..

just an extra pc i had, is now folding.. I'll have more soon tho...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 22, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> dang look how many post in this thread, this is crazy, keep it up guys. i guess this was a good idea of mine after all.



Yea, it's cool... lol, & I am having some fun @ it, learning as I go (overclocks & all adversely nuking my score)!

The competition part for me is spurring me on to try to get more out of the program itself, my OS which it rides on, & also @ a hardware level thru my teachers here on that account (& believe me, I have learned here on the hardware-end which I let "go slack" for years due to concentrating more on the software-side)

E.G.-> Learning here for me, from folks like Ketxxx, POGE, Tatty One & others (Jimmy 2004 says I know it all, & I don't... that all proves it. Can I get stronger here? I can assure you, with certainty, I have albeit w/ help, the RIGHT help imo, the results now show (2.4ghz -> near 2.8ghz)? I couldn't have done it myself imo)...

That's what I get outta competing!

The impetus to do better & learn more (no work or effort's EVER wasted in my book, & me learning how to o/c better is a fruit of that labor & good review no doubt for my instructors noted above).

It benefits this team, & us imo @ least, individually & yes, others reading about o/c'ing to get more outta their rigs they have... e.g.-> demonbrawn's out to hype up his rig, much like mine... he gains @ our study & work on MY system in the o/c I did, & said so.

Plus, of course, this project helps a great cause & acts as a system benchmark over a long haul imo @ least... the SCORE part especially. Dual bonus!

ANYHOW... there tis!

APK

P.S.=> Others are joining now, rightfully so imo - it is a good cause, we have great systems here on this forums, so it makes sense (interesting & you can learn things - no work, or study, is a waste imo... not in THIS field)... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 26, 2006)

Stats update, and laptop now running 24/7, chilling under my bed, haha.. 

In 4 months, I'll be running a Conroe E6600 with 4gb ram, that should be fun! No way I'm going to catch steevo though. 

So now I have 3 systems again, 24/7. Slowly growing.

And check our rank! 2500~ out of ~45,000 people! We're getting there guys!!! Lets aim for <1000 in a month and a half. September 15th, lets go for that as a goal!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 26, 2006)

Only 169 points behind you...

3 	W2hCYK 	7560 	48 
4 	AlecStaar 	7391 	80

(I'll catch you by next week... & pass you by next update!)



* You'd best get multiple rigs running there vs. my single one... or that IS going to happen!

APK

P.S.=> And, Steevo? Forget it about catching him, he runs 15 systems or more... 

My single DualCore system can't compete w/ folks running farms of them in those amounts!

(Though you & K3Flyer? You 2, I can catch in time & pass because you two aren't running 15 rigs like Steevo is showing - but somewhere between 2-6 of them each)...

You guys started out 1-3 weeks ahead of me, so it is only a matter of time... I'll catch you & pass you imo, unless you kick up your multiple rigs vs. mine... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 26, 2006)

bah! noo!!! My laptop has been in standby for the past 2 days! NOOOO WASTED TIME!!!

I need to make up for this. No wonder why i wasnt putting out WU's faster.

I'm about to turn my P4 desktop into a system that runs a 1.6GHz Dothan. 

Overclock that to 2.4GHz and WOO!!!!! I cant wait to see the preformance this thing will put out. Then I will give my sister the 2.8GHz @ 3.36, and then the northwood I have will be idle. :-(

if anybody has a slot1 PIII and a PCI graphics card they would like to donate to get a folding system started, please let me know! I'll pay shipping.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 26, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> bah! noo!!! My laptop has been in standby for the past 2 days! NOOOO WASTED TIME!!!



Heh, you KNOW I know that feeling man!

Heck - you are the one who 'tuned me into' the overclock being adverse potentially to F@H console mode app use (via the -forceasm switch I use. I started out using it to NO detrimental effect, until I "radically" overclocked that is).

So far though, since I "stepped down" my o/c a notch & did some memory adjustments per Ketxxx & POGE's advice (voltages, LDT/HyperTransport Frequency, & memory timing chain stuff)? All good!

When I put out that "20 units in 1 day" (which is what it showed when I took a peek)? I was like:

"There is NO way I can do that, I don't have machine enough, o/c or not! Something is wrong"

& it surely was... lol, blew my "score" credit to heck!

APK

P.S.=> The O/C is helping some though I think... but, not absolutely sure!

*QUESTION:*

Does overclocking help the processing speed of F@H, in your opinions? I would say it would, IF you can get your memory speed up near its rated performance (or, exceed it, if you have really GOOD ram for o/c'ing)... sense says it would, but I have NO "concrete data" either! Only theory/speculation... apk


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 26, 2006)

i am just starting work at a computer lab with over 75 pcs and macs and i want to get f@h running there

i would pwn everyone in the world, i just need my admin's permissions....


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 26, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> i am just starting work at a computer lab with over 75 pcs and macs and i want to get f@h running there
> 
> i would pwn everyone in the world, i just need my admin's permissions....



No doubt!



* You get that # of systems going on this? You'll be #1 in NO time on the team here imo...

*AGAIN, QUESTION:*

Does overclocking help the processing speed of F@H, in your opinions? 

I would say it would, IF you can get your memory speed up near its rated performance (or, exceed it, if you have really GOOD ram for o/c'ing)... 

Sense says it would, but I have NO "concrete data" either! Only theory/speculation...

Thoughts?

APK

P.S.=> On a "light-hearted" competitive note: You 2 specifically ("W" & yourself), have been the "thorns in my side" on rising up the charts, lol... you've taken a "break" it appears, the last 2 weeks or so, imo, but you were VERY hard to pass!

Anyhow/anyways - Kudos! 

(As you've BOTH proven extremely hard to pass by & have made it fun & interesting for me the most (I love competition, & the team overall gains by it imo @ least))... apk


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> i am just starting work at a computer lab with over 75 pcs and macs and i want to get f@h running there
> 
> i would pwn everyone in the world, i just need my admin's permissions....




trust me, thats a spec compared to some of the uber folders out there.. *cough* overclockers.com*cough*

I wanna get all 400 of our schools macs folding.. *starts working on sneaking it into the disk image...*


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 26, 2006)

See next post below, screenshot & all...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 27, 2006)

*I spoke TOO SOON W2hCYK: Today was the day I was going to pass you, not next week...*

Argh... sorry, trying to make smaller image... I got edited by a mod for putting up an image that was WAY too large here recently... so, trying to avoid that!

apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 27, 2006)

*I spoke too soon W2hCY: Passed you later today, instead of next week like I thought!*

See my subject-line/title above, first, & this resultset today:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

1 Steevo1 37482 310 
2 Kfly3r 12399 60 
*3 AlecStaar 7776 81 
4 W2hCYK 7560 48 *
5 i_am_mustang_man 4627 33









* Just passed you by, when I thought it was going to take me a week!

APK

P.S.=> ALSO - I think the o/c I did is helping my F@H scores, now that I have it @ a rate that is going STABLE with the "-forceasm" commandline/consolemode/tty/DOS type version of the client that is which "screwed me over" for 20++ units or so & rocked my score credit...  no biggie, I'll just make it up!

E.G./I.E.-> At the top of the page earlier today in repsonse here, I was @ 7391 for 80 units processed... 

Now a few hours later, & @ 81 units processed?

I am at a score of 7776 -> THAT'S A 385 score per that unit! 

I have never pulled that high of a score on a single unit yet (best before it was iirc, 241 per unit & assuming linear progression (maybe not right thing to do though, because the units CAN vary on this project)).

Thus, answering my question above for the most part! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 29, 2006)

oh ho ho! I am in 3rd again! I am winningzorz.. and my laptop and desktop have 2 more WU's at 85% each.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 29, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> oh ho ho! I am in 3rd again! I am winningzorz.. and my laptop and desktop have 2 more WU's at 85% each.



Heh, yea, I know... saw it today in fact!



* We're just "Trading Places" for awhile, just as Mustang_Man & I did... for awhile that is.

APK

P.S.=> You got lucky - our "weekly power outage" hit again last nite, you got a jump on me... but no biggie, the team gains!

I'll have you again by next Wednesday, regardless if you started out earlier than I did (and you did by a month maybe?)... unless, you get the CONROE you're after, &/or kick up those 7 cpu's you have vs. my single dualcore one! 

Hell, I love this competitive nature, makes us try harder!

And, on the CONROE? YOU "GOING FOR IT" or what?? I do want to see how fast those 'cook up' a unit here... bigtime! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 29, 2006)

Yea I'm going to try to get one asap. Maybe an early bday gift or something, going to have to work it out with the parents/gparents. going to need a new motherboard and ram as well. To get me going conroe, it will cost a bare minimum of, i'd say, $650~ 

Since my bday is in november, and december is xmas, I should have close to a brand new system. I think I'll be sticking with my graphics card(crappy PCI card) and PSU for a while though, but there is a PSU i have my eye on, 500w thermaltake silent psu. 

I need DDR2 800 ram, atleast a gig, an E6600 (or should I go E6700?), and a motherboard. I'm going to run 2 instances of folding for double work! Woo!!!  lol..


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 29, 2006)

"THAT'S THE SPIRIT!"



* I hope you do, & run it separately IF possible (unless you really wanna "BLAST" my scores vs. yours, & that is the general idea between teammates imo... drive one another, HARDER)

APK

P.S.=> I have a feeling CONROES are going to WHALE @ this project... just a hunch! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Jul 31, 2006)

Outpassed you again, and I have 2 more units at 80% again, lol... wooooo!!!! The competition is on!!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 31, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Outpassed you again, and I have 2 more units at 80% again, lol... wooooo!!!! The competition is on!!!



Yes, you are still ahead, I noted it (& stupid me didn't run it from like 11 p.m. last nite to this a.m.)...



* *REMEMBER MAN: You have a 1-3 week lead on me, & can push 6 machines* from what I see... lol, & STILL I am going to try to pass you by next Wed. update!

APK

P.S.=> My guess though is you'll be one of the first here to get a CONROE, & that, I do want to see per my statements above & how well those do on this project! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 1, 2006)

well november will give a few people a chance before me to grab up a conroe, i may be the 3rd or so. 

Should I do the E6600 or E6700?


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 1, 2006)

forget the E6700 for the time being, its $600 on tigerdirect.

Do you think tiger can ship their Conroes within their estimated 7-10 day shipping time? If so, I'll buy one right now! My next paycheck should be $350~ and I have about $50 on me.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

e6800 - "Accept NO Substitute"...



* Hey, it's YOUR money!

(I have no right to tell you how to spend it, but I say go for the best!)

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 1, 2006)

I dont need any E6800, lol.. thats like, what, $1000?

I think I'm going to get the E6600 within the next 2 weeks. I needed to pay off my grandma for something i bought before, and she, for some reason, decided to not accept any more of the payments for it, and said I dont have to pay the rest off. I paid off half of it, $600... I am beyond happy right now, hahaha...

ps, my friend and I have no idea, but what does IIRC mean?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> I dont need any E6800, lol.. thats like, what, $1000?



Yea, it is TOO much to ask for a CPU... especially considering what I've seen done & is possible via overclocking here on these forums!

You DO have a point, a very strong point: CO$T$... they say, "talk's cheap", yea well... not when money does the talking!

I hear you.



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to get the E6600 within the next 2 weeks. I needed to pay off my grandma for something i bought before, and she, for some reason, decided to not accept any more of the payments for it, and said I dont have to pay the rest off. I paid off half of it, $600... I am beyond happy right now, hahaha...



Well, @ least you pay up your debts & all that - you sleep better for it!



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> ps, my friend and I have no idea, but what does IIRC mean?



If I Recall Correctly...



* I won't get you this week imo, I didn't run F@H again last nite (got into running the ScienceMark 2.0 benchmark & forgot to setup F@H clients (1 per CPU core here) to running again)... oh well!

(You hold 3rd place over me again this week most likely - I see you running 2 of your 6 possible rigs there, & I won't catch you because of my "slacking off" - oh well!)

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 1, 2006)

i need to get my sisters computer up, but it has internet trouble, so thats whats slowing that computer down, and I am actually running 3 computers, but the celeron 1.4GHz cant really put out.. lol..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> i need to get my sisters computer up, but it has internet trouble, so thats whats slowing that computer down, and I am actually running 3 computers, but the celeron 1.4GHz cant really put out.. lol..



Well, I got my machine up to 2750.1 mhz today (mostly in regards to seeing if I could compete better w/ dj dn's Opteron 165 DualCore rig today)... 

This IS the highest I have EVER pushed it & maybe not such a "great idea", as the heat is topping 100F today around here already @ 10:30 a.m. (damn this heatwave, it's messing w/ me trying even higher overclocks!)

See here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14736&page=2













* Here is my score on ScienceMark 2.0, JUST SHY of 1400 (can't break it, & weather's TOO HOT to try for a higher o/c imo, @ least for this summer (topping 100F today around here) & dj dn hits 1446++ w/ his opteron 165 cpu - I am 39 points shy of his mark on that test!)






* So, I will give it 1 last shot to beat you this week, finally starting "F@H" here again for steady run until Wed. to try to take 3rd place away from you again...

APK


----------



## FLY3R (Aug 1, 2006)

Ohhhh, that should do better Alec. I have found though that some rigs fold more efficent when the CPU is less overclocked, you gota kinda find that comfort zone.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

Working on it, see here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14546&page=10

I am now trying to find that "sweet spot" balance between o/c mhz gain on CPU (I can hit 2822mhz but not very stable for long) & RAM rated 200mhz speed!

(THE RAM PART THOUGH? This is what "holds me down" the most, my RAM (Corsair 2x256mb matched pair DDR-400, nothing special here in the way of memory))

Here is what I have "settled on", both CPU o/c wise & memory-wise (stable, & allows me to finish & run ScienceMark 2.0 to completion, & highest score yet in it):

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU  (showing ~353mhz SOLID/STABLE overdriven gain over stock speed 2400mhz)*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM overdriven gain (getting ~197mhz of 200mhz possible on DDR-400 via DDR3 dividers used)*






*ScienceMark 2.0 score (best yet @ 1401++, & stable):*








* There she be, best I can do...  even w/ a 100F heatwave ambient temps outside today!

APK

P.S.=> Ah, if ONLY it was winter time... it is 100F out there today as an ambient temp, & it's not letting me get a higher STABLE o/c... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 2, 2006)

im going to run sci.mark.. i bet I score under 1000, lol..

I'm going to try to increase my memory bandwidth, does more bandwith perform better with F@H, than raw GHz?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> im going to run sci.mark.. i bet I score under 1000, lol..
> 
> I'm going to try to increase my memory bandwidth, does more bandwith perform better with F@H, than raw GHz?



I don't know for sure, but I would say they both play a part...

(Especially the circuit of memory-to-FSB-to-CPU & vice-a-versa transit loop... DMA access &/or AMD HyperTransport/LDT, notwithstanding either imo @ least)



* Matters more than you would think over CPU alone...

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 2, 2006)

881 with my current. Time to tweak, bb in like 20 mins with an update


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

*W2hCYK - HOLD OFF ON WEEKLY UPDATE FOR A BIT, see my post*

Give me 10-15 minutes from the timestamp on this post on my last edit @ the bottom of it (that last unit should be done then in time for your Wed. update)...



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> 881 with my current. Time to tweak, bb in like 20 mins with an update



Finishing up my last unit for this week!

(98% now (as of this edit))

That will be my "100th unit" too!

(Well, not really - 21 or so are PURE b.s., result of my "infamous" overclock error in combination w/ the "-forceasm" console mode client switchwork I use... ugh, that COST me large in the "score" area, the one I am MOST concerned about no less!)

Still, it will send me into the 9000's range of score too... not enough to catch YOU though this week... oh well!

Anyhow/anyways:

I got "caught up" in the overclocking & memory re-tightenings game, per the screenshots above... all as a result of doing the "ScienceMark 2.0" benchmark testings this week!

(I haven't run units for F@H very much @ all, except for when I sleep, & that too, was overlooked once or twice this week!)



* I KNOW: "Excuses, excuses" on my end, but it's all 100% straight-up facts, documented herein...

SO, that said?

WELL - We'll be coming @ you ALL this week though, trying to take over 3rd place here from you again, my man!

APK

P.S.=> And, @ higher o/c'd rates than ever before here, lol... coming at ya baby! apk


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2006)

I've devoted my superclocked P4 to the cause  Rock on TPU!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

*Update away W2hCYK! Got my "100" units done here...*

W2hCYK:

Update the first page as you see fit!

(I am all done "cooking" unit "100" here (loosely termed 100, more like 80 actually & you KNOW why, lol!))

Should show 100 for me by now I would think on the team output page... Well, no it doesn't yet, oddly! Must be some "time lag" in there before it too, updates!

Oh well! Anyhow... (EDIT PART - team page is updated, shows me @ 100 now & 9000 scoring range too - UPDATE AWAY MAN!)



InfraRed! 

(Cool... )

* Good to see you as a mod are joining the fold & w/ the rig you "jacked up" via that WILD volt-mod thing you did (VDroop stuff you wrote me on in PM)!

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 3, 2006)

I scored 985.67 now, went from 3.15GHz to 3.3GHz, and now a 1:1 ratio with my ram.. best I can do, and I'm putting 1.53v through this prescott.. argh.. trying to deal with this till the conroe! :-D 

Cooking up some more units!

*edit, oh and btw, stats update now finished.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> I scored 985.67 now, went from 3.15GHz to 3.3GHz, and now a 1:1 ratio with my ram.. best I can do, and I'm putting 1.53v through this prescott.. argh.. trying to deal with this till the conroe! :-D



That's QUITE a jump, scoring-wise, on ScienceMark (from 881 -> 986 on your end) & @ a 1:1 non-divider using memory setup (I have to get better RAM, no questions asked, imo & those of others - it holds me down from better o/c's).

Here is mine for your reference:

My latest score & stability (via ScienceMark 2.0) is as follows, having switched from using an 11x multiplier X 249mhz FSB to 12x multiplier X 231mhz FSB):

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (~2773mhz - a 373mhz overdriven gain):*







*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (~185/200mhz - a "ROI" of 93%):*






(This is w/ out setting my BIOS memory setting of RAS Precharge to 2, it is still 3 here but I used the older photo of it when I had it @ 2T for a test of what memory settings I can/could play with to try "tighten" them some more still yet)

*ScienceMark 2.0 score (increased from 1392 -> 1401.11 (my highest yet on 12x multiplier thusfar, & even almost beating my old mark of 1401.20 done on 11.5x "fractional" & frowned upon multipliers + higher FSB @ 249mhz)):*






*My BIOS data for overclocking used:*

*LDT DATA:*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 5T
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 10T
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 3T
Write Recovery Time = 3T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 231mhz
PCI Clock = 100mhz
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 12x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)



That is about as good as I can get it... 



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> Cooking up some more units!



That's the spirit! We now have new members too, in InfraRed, which is good to see as well & he's using his "VDroop" modded system no less (pretty cool stuff, have him run that by you, & see some WILD hardware modding in action)!



			
				W2hCYK said:
			
		

> *edit, oh and btw, stats update now finished.



Yup! Caught it... ugh, now it's time for coffee... I need the "mental overclock" today, couldn't sleep in this muggy heatwave!

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 4, 2006)

you seem to be messed again, 131 units? how?!?! you were at 100 just 2 days ago.. lower that OC...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> you seem to be messed again, 131 units? how?!?! you were at 100 just 2 days ago.. lower that OC...



Yup, I "hung up" again in "hibernate" type power mode & couldn't recover... it's been hot here lately & I "pushed" a new overclock (noted above @ 12x multiplier now vs. 11x) & it wouldn't come back.

"-forceasm" again probably... all my other stuff never has a problem & the system stays up & running solid (even games for long hauls like 45 minutes or more (typically how long I stay @ them nowadays)).

* It's noted (as you pointed out) NOT to use that w/ an overclocked rig, & it's showing here...

(OH WELL!)

APK


----------



## infrared (Aug 5, 2006)

w00t, my first 2 WU's done 

[22:48:10] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100)
[22:48:10] Writing checkpoint files
[22:49:10] 
[22:49:10] Finished Work Unit:
[22:49:10] Leaving Run
[22:49:13] - Writing 385806 bytes of core data to disk...
[22:49:13]   ... Done.
[22:49:13] - Shutting down core
[22:49:13] 
[22:49:13] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[22:49:17] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[22:49:17] Sending work to server


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 5, 2006)

shutup you drunk one xD


----------



## infrared (Aug 5, 2006)

*hic* lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> *hic* lol



Same here!



* Having one myself (it's FRIDAY!)

APK

P.S.=> Listening to the Rolling Stones "Sweet Virginia" LIVE! LOL, I love when they do their pseudo "country western/bluesy" stuff, like this tune & "Far Away Eyes"... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 5, 2006)

ordered a P4 1.6GHz and a Celeron 1.8GHz, both 478's. If neither overclock like a banshee, I'm going to toss them into seperate folding rigs. otherwise, if it overclocks like mad, I will use it till it blows, and then use as a keychain.

$5 each too! 

going to overclock the 1.8GHz celeron first... SL68D


```
Part number	BX80531P180G128
RK80531RC033128
Package	478-pin FC-PGA2
Socket/Slot type	Socket 478
Processor speed (MHz)	1800
Bus speed (MHz)	400
Clock multiplier	18
L2 cache size (KB)	128
Manufacturing technology (micron)	0.18
Core voltage (V)	1.75
Case/Junction temperature (°C)	77
Core stepping	E0
CPUID	0F13h
```

and the Pentium 4 1.6GHz.. SL5VH


```
Processor core	Willamette
Part number	BX80531NK160G
RK80531PC025G0K
Processor markings	1.6GHZ/256/400/1.75V
Package type	478-pin FC-PGA2
Processor speed (GHz)	1.6
Bus speed (MHz)	400
L2 cache size (KB)	256
Qualification sample	QFF9
Previous stepping	SL5US
Manufacturing technology (micron)	0.18
Core voltage (V)	1.75
Case temperature (°C)	75
Core Stepping	D0
CPUID	0F12h
Core multiplier	16
```

My Motherboard goes all the way to 1.95v for the CPU, ROFL!!! But that only is a .20 overvolt maximum, unlike the newer cpu's that you can take up the voltage to like.. a .65v increase. I may do some VID mods. So I should have a bit of fun. I think I'm going to remove the IHS's for a better cooling solution also. I dont think either of these are epoxied on, correct?


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 8, 2006)

Overclocked the 1.6GHz P4, got 2009MHz on 1.95v, loool.. board was overvolting up to 2.1v... ROFL... never had a cpu that could take that voltage. and my temps were 25c on air cooling, Ambient was 28!!! LOOOOL

I ordered a E6600 from www.tankguys.com They have wonderful customer service, and they e-mailed me with a time estimate of the week of the 15th of august for arrival. I dont have any other hardware yet, so Im not in a rush to get it now. At the end of the summer(4 weeks for me) I'll have another $600, which i'm going to spend on my 2 hard drives, PSU, Motherboard, and some cheap ram to get me going. 

Then for my bday I'll get whatever card is $400 at the time from my parents and bday cards in the mail/some of my pocket money, and usually my grandparents are very generous and give $500, so I'll probably get my RAM and a watercooling rig..

I am so excited!!! ROFL..

Ok back to folding now.

O yea, the crappy celeron comes in today @ 3pm.. lol.. 1.8GHz 1.75v.. I should try some weird cooling on one of these. $5 a piece is amazing. :-D


----------



## infrared (Aug 8, 2006)

wahey! The stats updated and i'm on the list


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

W2hCYK: See your "pm's"...



APK


----------



## FLY3R (Aug 10, 2006)

Only 18 people Folding, Come on Guys, TPU can do better than that.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 10, 2006)

I should be adding another two soon. Plus bringing a couple back online.


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 10, 2006)

Official stats update..

should we have a F@H subforum? Everyone who thinks so, pm w1z! lol.. or vote in the thread posted in this forum.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 10, 2006)

i love the fact that i went from nothing to 6th in like a month. now i need to just borg the school networks...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 10, 2006)

I am going to set up my server to fold tomorrow.


----------



## infrared (Aug 10, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> i love the fact that i went from nothing to 6th in like a month. now i need to just borg the school networks...



Lmao, yeah  Having 600+ Celeron 2.8ghz rigs folding would kick ass!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Only 18 people Folding, Come on Guys, TPU can do better than that.



OH, I agree... 

Especially after seeing the power-ranges of many of the systems folks use here, in this thread (see the score chart, get an idea of what I mean):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=134204#post134204

BUT, you can lead a horse to water... making him drink though?

APK

P.S.=> W2hCYK, got your return "pm" & we are now set/square + thanks for the weekly stats update here:






in THIS thread too... apk


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 10, 2006)

600+ 2.8 celerons?

my school network has over 400 presscot 3.2ghz systems and 75 rack servers. i should go tell them about F@H. well with one req. they borg under team 50711!!


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Think i got it, i read the first pages

i think i'm in


----------



## pt (Aug 11, 2006)

How do i know if it's working on the console?


----------



## infrared (Aug 11, 2006)

Either check the logs to see the progress, or just to make sure it's working, check the task manager, and the cpu should be locked @ 100%


----------



## pt (Aug 11, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Either check the logs to see the progress, or just to make sure it's working, check the task manager, and the cpu should be locked @ 100%



it's working  
too bad i can' sleep overnight with it turned on


----------



## infrared (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm catching up with you Mustang_Man


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

Man, I haven't done a unit in I DON'T KNOW HOW LONG, lol!



* Getting 'caught up' in the ScienceMark 2.0 competition & trying o/c's which I can warn you guys ahead of time: LOOKOUT using the console mode app & the "-forceasm" switch with WICKED high o/c's... it'll crash the app, your OS, & itself @ times submitting way erroneous numbers of results etc. & blow your "CREDIT/SCORE" section!

(W2hCYK has seen me do that 2-3 times now already, so "beware" of it... just letting you know what the "ups & downs" of that switch can be for it, from one who's 'paid-the-price' on it a few times now with higher o/c's in place!)

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 15, 2006)

happened to me once, lol... thats why I'm at 89 or whatever. I was right along side of Kfly3r in WU's


----------



## infrared (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the warnings


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 15, 2006)

Conroe system will be running in about 15 days.. Just in time for school, and the last week of my summer to toy with it.

Cant complain, my parents are buying my current rig for $450.. I keep some stuff in it anyway, so I'm happy..

I keep the 160gb, Lian-Li, Lightscribe drive, fans/controllers, ect... they get mobo, cpu(1.6GHz P4, heh.. im going to sell my IHS-less prescott somewhere) PSU, RAM(going to trade my friend PC3500 for 4000, the 3500 is actually my ram, and he borrowed it, so hes going to pay me for the "Borrowing time of $50" and then buy the PC4000 for $100, lol.. so I'm pretty much getting $650-$700 for this rig. Woo!!!


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 16, 2006)

Stats update


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm there now, just finished my first now because some problems, it gave me 153pts


----------



## infrared (Aug 18, 2006)

yay, nice to see you on the board PT


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 23, 2006)

stats update! Cmon guys! start folding more!

Conroe will be running in 2 weeks


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 23, 2006)

im coming for you alec 
my p4 northwood 2.6 has been chugging along for 23 days strait pumping out wu after wu. i just got folding running on my athlon 3200+ now so that should improve my score too!


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 23, 2006)

Alec hasnt done a WU in who knows how long..

whats going on!!! We have a quitter.. rofl jk


----------



## infrared (Aug 23, 2006)

Run from me kenny! I'm folding fast! hehe


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> Alec hasnt done a WU in who knows how long..
> 
> whats going on!!! We have a quitter.. rofl jk



Ah, I did 1 or 2 last nite, or @ least started them up (I can run stably using "-forceasm" commandline console mode app version of this distributed projects' clients possible, on it using 256FSB x 11mult. now, with some memory timing chain adjustments I had to learn about in my overclock thread, & the ScienceMark 2.0 competition we had - it worked out)

SO, that said? I'll be putting them out again, while I sleep or go out etc.



* Just not @ the 24x7 rate I was doing before... constantly running it. I can't while I do benchmarks & such (yes, getting caught up in that & the "overclocking bug" as well).

APK

P.S.=> Oh, I sent your check back 2 days ago, or so, so you ought to be seeing it VERY soon (as you are practically my neighbor lol, in NJ where I am in central NY)... you know the drill: Send back money order for $110-$115 & I will send the ATI 9800 XT your way insured via US Postal... apk


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey infrared i cant stay ahead of u as im only running 1 system 24/7 currently and u have like 3...i need a few parts to get my old rig running again as i used almost everything with my new stuff. once i get that p4 crankin again i iwll be back on top!


----------



## infrared (Aug 24, 2006)

nah, one of those rigs is the family dell, with idle priority and a 2.53ghz P4 northwood... that thing doesn't really count 

and i stopped folding with my gaming rig... that's gonna be used for it's original purpose again... Gaming 

Just one Pd 805 folding now


----------



## FLY3R (Aug 24, 2006)

DAng, I should start Folding Main stream again, It just was a bit expensice on the electicity bill.


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 26, 2006)

ahh i see, thats no good. run it in the backround when you play games or such. if your cpu can handle it..

or if you have multiple, set like.. 2 hours a day that they all fold constantly @ high priority


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

W2hCYK, you get that in the mail yet?

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 30, 2006)

update is up!


----------



## Steevo (Aug 30, 2006)

I will get jacked up on jack when I het 100K again. 


For my total contribution to this project I have over 1 Million points now.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 6, 2006)

stats updated.

I think our first conroe F@H user will be popping in on saturday.. ME!!! cant wait for it to get going..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2006)

when i get around to having a ethernet hub in my room i will run it 24/7 on my celeron466 and when i get my celeron 351 fully put together a p3 933 24/7 as well  just give me a little while and i too will elp the cause


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 6, 2006)

w00t!

ps. If you read this W1z.. Can we get a subforum for F@H, because it seems to be slowing down, and nobody but steevo is folding.. loll.. Thanks!


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 13, 2006)

heehhehee... Conroe is folding away! Works great! looking forward to seeing how long it takes to complete a WU, and i have 2 instances running for my dual cores.. :-D


----------



## infrared (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice one!  And just when i thought i'd catch up


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 18, 2006)

500 point work units.. mmmmm...


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 19, 2006)

now 800/wu, per core..  this is leet!

units are also 50,000,000 whatevers long... .. i even had a 100,000,000 one..


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 22, 2006)

just about to pass kfly3r.. i dont think he's folding though...

*is getting 2 800pt wu's done a day, and made over 2.5k points in 2 days. 

ill catch up to steevo.. you'll see. hehe..

*We need more folders!!! cmon guys! fold @ night..


----------



## infrared (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll catch you when i get my e6400


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 22, 2006)

yea probably.. but I may even buy an E6400 and sell the E6000 off on ebay for $340 or so.. Just going to say its OEM, because I have an OEM CPU package, unopened, that I can put it in and sell.



Hopefully that will work, lol.. and hopefully it will OC farther than 3.2GHz @ 1.6v.. Maybe I'll just sell and buy another E6600? idk..


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 28, 2006)

woo! got 3.3GHz @ 1.485v

Stats updated!


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 4, 2006)

Stats updated..

our team pretty much is dead now..


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 4, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> Stats updated..
> 
> our team pretty much is dead now..



I'll get back to it, eventually... but, my online time (right now @ least) is being used for other tasks.



* That's how I went about SETI@Home, over 6 years no less, on/off...

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 4, 2006)

I bet once everybody saw their electric bill, their parents flipped..


----------



## magibeg (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually i was just about to post that! My parents were complaining that running the computers 24/7 was going to cost too much electricity and that i was going to burn out the computers or something silly like that. (they really dont know anything about computers)


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 4, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> I bet once everybody saw their electric bill, their parents flipped..



It's no difference to me: My system's ALWAYS on, always... so, I wouldn't note it one way or another & I pay the bill on this (splitting it with a tenant here, lessening the blow to my personal finances).

The reasoning being (bear with me on this one) that starting up a PC "hits it hard", just like starting a car does to it.

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 4, 2006)

starting up the pc = high boost of heat and voltage to get it going, yes..

it is actually better to leave it on and doing something than it is to keep rebooting. I'm on 3 days right now, stupid windows updates...


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 4, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> starting up the pc = high boost of heat and voltage to get it going, yes..
> 
> it is actually better to leave it on and doing something than it is to keep rebooting. I'm on 3 days right now, stupid windows updates...



Exactly (as to my reasoning for doing that, & my PC is ALWAYS up to something, lol)...

If you don't like the "slowness" of Windows Updates? DO it manually & have the update files ready @ any time, especially for doing "slipstreamed" installations Cd/DvD type disks, OR just for when you redo a system again!

They are available here, by date:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...tartDate=3/6/2006&period=30&sortCriteria=date

* And, by OS type also, of course...

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 4, 2006)

I do it manually, i just hate the ones that require a reboot, and they either dont tell you, or the notice that it will require a reboot is like.. super super hidden.


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 12, 2006)

Stats update..


----------



## infrared (Oct 12, 2006)

My E6400 is on it's way!! can't wait to fold with that beast!


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 12, 2006)

lol woot! these things fold like crazy!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you still updating this?  I still fold!


----------



## W2hCYK (Nov 5, 2006)

oh bajesus! i forgot... lol.. ill catch it this wednesday!!! sorry guys!


----------



## W2hCYK (Nov 8, 2006)

updated.

Infrared, hows that E6400 doing? what did you clock it to?


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2006)

I did have it up to 3.6ghz, but now my motherboard is half dead and i can't go much over 400mhz fsb.

I'll get this thing folding again tonight


----------



## W2hCYK (Nov 9, 2006)

what do you mean the motherboard is half dead? thats odd.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 9, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> what do you mean the motherboard is half dead? thats odd.



not really.. my DFI NF2 Infinity, had 3 half dead PCI slots, non working sound, a dead fan header, and a blown trace on the AGP slot.

Still played warcraft III. DVI out didnt work, but VGA did.

Sound card, and onboard sound showed up, and detected fine... but didnt function.

  Its very possible


----------



## FLY3R (Dec 1, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> just about to pass kfly3r.. i dont think he's folding though...
> .



Took a hard hit the electricity bill.

+im more into building subwoofer encousures.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 2, 2006)

That's why I stopped too.  Although I should start again now that I'm back at college and the school picks up the electric bill.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 5, 2006)

well im trying to run the latest beta (5.91 beta2) and i keep getting a fail to start error due to missing d3d9_30.dll file..anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, don't run it. It is only for 1900 series cards. 



I just put our server back on, and I have two 78 core units running at 40% CPU time each. I want to ease into it again. Plus the 220MB of memory load might slow it up a bit with two users logged in and it serving data across the network.


We will ahev to see.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2006)

200k


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 15, 2006)

allright guys im running the 5.91 beat with my x1800xt at 725/900. im folding a wu per day. watch out you friggin conroes!! my last wu scored about 3k. now i just need a server farm running 20 or so x1900xt's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm in,console version.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2006)

im in although i dont completely understand it,but im happy to help out


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 22, 2006)

why have people stopped folding!! 
i'm climbing in rank, but i really shouldn't be!

bah!


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> why have people stopped folding!!
> i'm climbing in rank, but i really shouldn't be!
> 
> bah!



too much money in the elecrticity bill


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 22, 2006)

pt said:


> too much money in the elecrticity bill



take the hit!!!

understandable... but it's for cures!


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> take the hit!!!
> 
> understandable... but it's for cures!



university is very expensive


----------



## TLH (Jan 5, 2007)

pt said:


> too much money in the elecrticity bill



Put a folder in every room and turn off your central heating.


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

TLH said:


> Put a folder in every room and turn off your central heating.



good idea, but i only have a putter capable of doing so much heat


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2007)

I will have a couple more GHZ coming online soon. Just got to finish the framing and sheetrock work for my office and theater.


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2007)

I started ^_^


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 17, 2007)

im 200 points behind w2hcyk! im going for 2nd..


----------



## infrared (Jan 17, 2007)

When Overclockers.co.uk finally decide to send me a replacement motherboard i could do some more folding. I should be able to hit 4ghz on my e6400, so i should progress pretty fast i suppose.


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2007)

infrared said:


> When Overclockers.co.uk finally decide to send me a replacement motherboard i could do some more folding. I should be able to hit 4ghz on my e6400, so i should progress pretty fast i suppose.



INFRARED!


/hug


----------



## infrared (Jan 17, 2007)

Hows you?


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2007)

chizzakin


----------



## Steevo (Jan 25, 2007)

I should be adding a couple lappies soon. Two Core 2 duo Toshibas.


I had to pull it off two Centrino systems as the battery life was sucky and they only get used occasionally.


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 2, 2007)

I am glad and proud to present I will be joining the Techpowerup F@H Team. My F@H name is blackdemon, that is the name of my computer in the avatar on the left. I have been folding away at a huge gromacs core for days man lol but it is taking so long because I have been running other things at the same time sometimes but i'm just about to finish my first WU. I will be using a P4 3.4c northwood cpu for the crunching. 

Extra money on the electric bill eh? Hmm stanford say it uses 100 watts about for the whole system lol like just having a light bulb on 24 hours a day this was probably back in the year 2000 though. I will just fold mostly when i'm sleeping then.


----------



## infrared (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice one GIGGLA 

I shall resume folding and join you soon, my motherboard's finally come back to me, but i'm now waiting for them to send me the box and accessories that they decided to keep 

And don't worry too much about power consumption, i doubt you'd be able to suck more than 150w even if you overclocked your rig. Thing is your gpu will still be idle, so you won't use as much as if you were playing a game


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah about ~150~watts I figure too. Well I will leave it working all month long and then see how much extra the bill is


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 2, 2007)

ive been folding almost 24/7 on at least my server rig. i would really like to put it on all of my schools ~250 dells. now that would be one hell of a borg.


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 4, 2007)

shouldnt we be getting paid for this?


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 4, 2007)

That's a thought that came into my mind also. Like what if my computer finds a cure for cancer  will I get paid lots of money. Well Folding@Home staff at Stanford University is a non-profit orginization. The person who would get paid lots of money would be the doctor or scientist who is smart enough to figure it all out by looking at the work results done by computers and then analyzing it even further in his/her own mind and being able to figure it out.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm going to start folding.  Cancer = Bad.


----------



## infrared (Mar 1, 2007)

I've resumed folding 

My e6400 is folding @ 3520mhz


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish I had one of the vid cards that was compatible with their GPU processing program.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 6, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I wish I had one of the vid cards that was compatible with their GPU processing program.



Well.. the X1950Pro was compatible until this morning when I woke up there was a message saying that only the X1600/1800/1900 were supported anymore with the graphical beta   So I guess they decided it wasnt being accurate enough or something? But I will download the console and joing the team, I think I had done about 10 units or something, not alot, but a contribution


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just changed teams to TPU! Is it possible to fold on 2 Gpu's, like running prime95 2 times on a dual core CPU?If so what are the steps?
Has anyone ever seen anything on TV about this Folding deal?Seems to me that if Dell or any other PC maker were to include it in their computers, a lot more people would use this program.
Hell even a Prime Time TV news show could help out with this,...I mean it could save so many lives so much faster.

BTW I think I read on the AMD/ATI site that they will include the 1950's again after addressing some small issue with the driver.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 6, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> I just changed teams to TPU! Is it possible to fold on 2 Gpu's, like running prime95 2 times on a dual core CPU?If so what are the steps?
> Has anyone ever seen anything on TV about this Folding deal?Seems to me that if Dell or any other PC maker were to include it in their computers, a lot more people would use this program.
> Hell even a Prime Time TV news show could help out with this,...I mean it could save so many lives so much faster.
> 
> BTW I think I read on the AMD/ATI site that they will include the 1950's again after addressing some small issue with the driver.



Im not sure about running it x2, but if you have the power there it should utilise it all in theory? So thats why my card got dumped coz of driver


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 6, 2007)

If you have an HT processor, a dual core processor, or dual processors you can.

Just download the non GUI based client, place it in two seperate directories, and when you run them for the first time it asks you if you want to assign a machine ID numbers 1-8.  Choose two different numbers for each of the two programs.

Then run both programs.

Oh, nevermind.  You said GPUs not CPUs.  Well this may be of value to someone anyway.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 6, 2007)

That helps Therm,..thanks.


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey all welcome to the team! I'm glad to see you are all F@H. I have got my machine going at it practically 24/7 two consoles with hyperthreading, and I run one console while gaming.

I did a test with stress-cpu version 2.0 and it killed my overclock that was pretty much prime95 (all tests) stable. This is because prime95 does not really use floating point calculations like the gromacs core does in F@H. The stress-cpu 2.0 uses the gromacs core so it is the closest thing to F@H stress wise and for testing full load floating point calculation stability. It automatically launched 2 threads on my Hyperthreading cpu this stress-cpu 2.0 program.

And it's recommended to test with this if you are concerned with overclock stability and/or concerned about heat when running F@H. If the stress-cpu 2.0 finds an error it will shutdown and dissapear off of the screen.

Stress cpu 2.0 failed on my cpu in 2 hours so I just leave my pc at normal speed now. I did'nt get any gaming performance from my overclock anyway.

If you are wondering about running multiple F@H clients their forum has alot of info about this. For hyperthreading or dual core cpu's-(The following is for two console clients text-only in windows) after you place the program in 2 different directories ....in advanced options assign machine id 1 for first and 2 for other directory...then make shortcuts of each exe and leave the shortcut in the same folder.. right click the new shortcut and add to the target line a space then -local and when you start the program start it from this shortcut but always leave the shortcut in the main folder.

Edit: From what I hear, the "-local" switch is really only necessary if you're running (or have before ran) the graphical client, but it doesn't hurt to have it. If running two folding instances.

You will get more points with two instances but take longer to submit results for each one more info here- http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic10427.html and a supported graphics gpu will fold about 2-5 times faster depending on its speed and configuration with the program.


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 6, 2007)

folding 24/7 on at 2.75ghz amd, 700/850 x1800xt, and p4 2.6. i like second place


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 6, 2007)

Its interesting how they recommend only running 1 instance on a dual core cpu, I can kinda get what they are saying though, so that is what I shall do, I care muchly for the science


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2007)

You can run two instances no probs, but it has to be the non-graphical client, there must be two separate folders for each instance, and you must use the "-local" flag on the shortcut 'target' 

This shows how i have mine set up:
http://img.techpowerup.org/070306/Capture034.png

just to save any confusion, the two f@h icons on the lower left of my desktop are shortcuts


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Joined, soon to be folding on all three of my machines and maybe a few others.


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool, nice one! 

You'll be surprised how quickly you can catch up with the rest of us, but don't get too obsessive if you see what i mean


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 6, 2007)

OMG  Infrared your core2duo rocks the house big time! My 3.4 hyperthreading northwood cpu with hyperthreading enabled is running both those same cores- a supervillain and a lambda 5-way. For me the lambda 5-way takes 1hr 8min. your cpu does it in 24min . The supervillain mine takes 30 minutes and yours takes 10min 25 sec  and now I say to you Infrared nice one!


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going to just run one instance because my hyperthreading cpu is not actually 2 cpu's, and I want to do what is best for the science. The faster they can get results the faster that they can make new work to send out also.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> I'm going to just run one instance because my hyperthreading cpu is not actually 2 cpu's, and I want to do what is best for the science. The faster they can get results the faster that they can make new work to send out also.



I agree.  I was running two instances for a couple days, but I've decided to go back to one.


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, thnx giggla 

I only fold 'part-time' though, i like to have the full force of my e6400 available when gaming


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 7, 2007)

I dont fold for TPU. But i thought that id mention that its possible to get far better points by using the SMP linux client. I run it through vmware and my e6300 at 2.8ghz can achieve over 11k a week. I only actually get 8k a week because i dont fold 24/7.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2007)

infrared said:


> lol, thnx giggla
> 
> I only fold 'part-time' though, i like to have the full force of my e6400 available when gaming



I have actually been folding for a few months now(for another team, just switched to TPU).  I run it 24/7 on most of my machines, but only part time on my main rig for the same reason.  However, since F@H runs as idle priority, any game should get the CPU time it needs, I just like to know for sure my games are getting the CPU power they need.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

How long does it take for a name of a member to be added to the team? Does F@H do that or what? I have the right team no. in and my name???


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2007)

When you complete your first work unit F@H adds your name to the list.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

must just take a while to get into the system, I finished my 1st unit with tpu team this morning


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2007)

which ver, is better 5.03 or 5.04 or it doesnt matter??


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends on what you mean by "better".  5.03 is the graphical client so some people find it easier to use, plus you can watch a visual representation of the work via the screen saver.  5.04 is the text-only console which takes fewer system resources and completes WU somwhat faster.


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2007)

oh, so is it just using  CPU? Ive never done this before


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh, so is it just using  CPU? Ive never done this before



Until yesterday the X1950's worked with the graphical beta version, but no more until the driver is sorted for it to work! I am just using the console version now until it is fixed, I found the graphical version much faster for completing units


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh, so is it just using  CPU? Ive never done this before



Yes 5.03 and 5.04 only use the CPU.  The GPU client (5.91 beta) runs on video cards.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 7, 2007)

First for me. If I count all the points I have submitted, I have a bit over 1.25 million.




I have a few machines down though, mine at home are packed away as we remodel.


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2007)

is this how long its going to take


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 8, 2007)

There is more info about the following at F@H forum- If you have a x1900xt/xtx, x1950, x1800, x1600, or "maybe" x1650 you can use the gpu version and fold much faster. But yeah the average cpu and average work units take like ~24 hours~. 

Also I think that if you are a gamer any open gl game will fail to start if you have the graphical(screensaver type) version of F@H running at the same time as an OpenGl game.

Here is another example of how using a single core cpu with hyper-threading running two clients of F@H can slow down the progress of stanford university's work on the F@H program- This is from Vijay Pande, the head guy. 
In reply to:

Thus, to get to GEN200, the non-HT machines would take (34 hours/WU) x (200 WUs) / (24hours/day) = 283 days whereas the HT machines would take (52 hours/WU) x (200 WUs) / (24hours/day) = 434 days: a difference of 150 days ~ 5 months. 

Of course, the HT machines would have 2x as many simulations. However, if the minimum number of generations is high (as it is in many of our newer, more complex simulations), having 2x as many useless simulations is still useless.

I am re-starting one of the clients on my hyperthreaded PC with the -oneunit flag so it sends in the results and doesn't download another one. Then after the results are sent I will delete my 2nd console-text-only version folder and continue folding from my original folder.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 8, 2007)

Steevo said:


> First for me. If I count all the points I have submitted, I have a bit over 1.25 million.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn , thats nice !!! I onl;y have>>74751


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2007)

it does'nt work on the 1X50"s


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> it does'nt work on the 1X50"s



Yeah, I found that out when I tried it on my x1650Pro.  I wonder if it will support my x1300XT...


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2007)

It worked but you need to be using  CCC's VER. 6.5, 6.10, 6.11, 7.2

im using 7.2  

got it from there forum

http://forum.folding-community.org/


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> It worked but you need to be using  CCC's VER. 6.5, 6.10, 6.11, 7.2
> 
> im using 7.2
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhh.... it all becomes clear, I changed from catalyst 7.2 to warcats 7.2 just before I got the error lol, thanks for finding that out dom


----------



## infrared (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, our team is now in the top 1000


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2007)

Just signed up. Gonna be running it 24/7 on the G5.

EDIT: Gonna be running both the gpu version and normal version on my main rig during light usage and/or sleeping

EDIT2: Nix that, gpu version doesn't like my machine. lol. Just gonna run std version in background as often as possible on the AMD, along with running the G5 as close to 24/7 as possible.


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a F@H noob but I've got the beast running it at 95% now and aim to do my bit


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 8, 2007)

Im back online with the gpu beta after returning to official ati driver, which to be honest is about as good as any others in games!

Ive got it running flat out, 25 million iterations per work unit lol, now thats alot of data!

Its good to see the amount of people that would give there precious idle time and wear and tear of their systems on here, its good to know there are people that care about stuff like this


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, burnin away on both cores on the PC@ 2.7Ghz, and the single G5 core @ 1.6GHz.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ok, burnin away on both cores on the PC@ 2.7Ghz, and the single G5 core @ 1.6GHz.



Burn baby burn  

After youve finished burning you can join my competition to help us ATi boys out


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Burn baby burn
> 
> After youve finished burning you can join my competition to help us ATi boys out


Ooooops! I completely forgot about that. lol. I'll hop over tomorrow night.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, is f@h a good heat and/or stress test for your cpu?


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just out of curiosity, is f@h a good heat and/or stress test for your cpu?



Yes it is very good. In fact the standard orthos testing program uses gromac cores to test stability.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just out of curiosity, is f@h a good heat and/or stress test for your cpu?



I think it is, coz it runs 1 core a 100% and because of the calculations it uses for stressing


----------



## infrared (Mar 8, 2007)

i'd say no, because if you run a different stresstest like Orthos, or Prime95, the cpu temperature goes a lot higher than when it's running f@h.


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 8, 2007)

Though true stability cannot be determined with just one program, Stress-Cpu 2.0 is one of the best stability tests for the cpu with F@H and it is recommended at the F@H forum. Version 2.0 has better checking...it also executes two threads for dual core or hyper-threading cpu's. If Stress-Cpu errors it's program will shut down and dissapear off of the computer screen. 

This Stress-Cpu 2.0 program is recommended because it uses the gromacs core just like F@H which uses floating point calculations <<<something that prime95 really does not fully test(floating point calculations).

Edit: A top moderator at F@H forums says that prime95 really does not test floating point calculations and uses mostly integer. While a top guy from the prime95 website says that prime95 does not hardly use integer but floating point. So the prime95 guy says to fully test a hyper-threading cpu run a test that uses integer in addition to prime95 at the same time. So really one of these guys is confused.


So anyways this Stress-Cpu 2.0 errored on me in 2 hours with hyper-threading when my system was somewhat prime95 stable. Several hours each and still going of- one instance large in-place fft's...blend...and also with hyperthreading enabled=small/large fft's. StressCpu 2.0 showed my overclock was not stable and for now I leave it at normal speed.

Woot in the top 1000 congrats team! Looks like we have 35 active cpu's in the last 50 days crunching for a cure and TPU's F@H Team.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2007)

My poor Sempy 2600+(rebadge Athlon XP 2200+) is still on its first WU after 2 days.

In terms of stability tests, I prefer to use Orthos SP2004.  It has all the tests that Prime95 has, but it also has the option to use the Gromacs core just like Stress-CPU 2.0 uses, and it auto-detects how many logical processors you have and runs two tests simultaniously in the same window if you have a dual-core or hyper-threaded processor(not sure if it does quad-cores yet though).


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 9, 2007)

Does Orthos use the 2.0 version of stress-cpu? The 2.0 version was released in Feb 9 2007 I believe and the newest version of Orthos I can find was released in Apr 20 2006. Just wondering because 2.0 has better checking. I tried finding out on Google but could'nt find anything.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay! More people join.  Come on!  We have enough members to really bring ourselves into the upper level slots if more people join.


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2007)

i did one but i put 5071    and i had got 300 some points well right now im doing another one and now i made sure i put the right #'s


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> Does Orthos use the 2.0 version of stress-cpu? The 2.0 version was released in Feb 9 2007 I believe and the newest version of Orthos I can find was released in Apr 20 2006. Just wondering because 2.0 has better checking. I tried finding out on Google but could'nt find anything.



It uses the same gromacs core as Stess-CPU, Stess-CPU 2.0 has released new version of the program, but the method used to test remains the same.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

You didn't answer my question.  If you say a thread about running a piece of software doesn't belong on the General Software section, then what exactly does belong here?  If you remove all the threads about running software from the software section it would be pretty empty.

Also, Solaris didn't ask poeple to delete useful stickies and delete the information contained in them just for the sake of clearing up space.  He asked that the information be moved out of the forums into the Wiki to both promote the use of the Wiki and free up space.  Some stickies just don't belong in the Wiki, this is one of them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Plenty of Room in the software section for a topic about software also.  This doesn't belong in the offtopic section as this isn't offtopic.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 9, 2007)

Whoa people.  Calm down.  I think I agree with you Alec, I'll look into finding this a new home.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

There is also plenty of room in the Wiki, that is where your stickies and most of the others on the Software page should be moved(as per Solaris' request).

Edit: Sorry Themo, didn't see your post as I was writing mine.


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah Alec§taar should'nt have to delete his things which might help someone and theres a bunch of threads that should be deleted that are old and theres no point on having them if there not useful to other ppl 

and i think it should'nt be here also its a "Team" its not talking about software its about helping to understand protein folding, misfolding, and related diseases


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Alec, you should have left the argument about this issue in the thread it was originally in and not brought it over to other threads like a child that isn't getting its way.  Just my opinion though.



Alec§taar said:


> Right... so take your own advice!
> 
> Move to the wiki then!
> 
> APK



Yeah, because this thread really belongs in the wiki...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey, I said enough.  What part of this do you people not understand.  You can't even give me time to reflect on the issue!  I guess I need to take further steps.

Ok, I've given it some thought.  I think I will move this to general nonsense.  I believe this thread will be just as successful in that category, which is also less cluttered.  Since this thread does not really provide a useful troubleshooting service, except to itself, I think it would be of more benefit to move this to another section in lieu of something which may provide a more valuable service.  In addition, since the General nonsense form receives more traffic, and has less stickies, I think this may actually benefit the program, since it will give it more daily exposure.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not closing this thread people.  Knock it off, or you two get a week vacation.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 9, 2007)

Good news bad news time. 

Good news: This thread ain't getting closed.

Bad news: Alecstar and Newtekie, you've been very bad lately, and death threats don't make the forums a very nice place. I'm putting you both on a week long vacation to soothe your nerves.


----------



## pt (Mar 9, 2007)

wtf just happened here?
i got scared reading in gmail alecstar post 
can anyone elucidate me?


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 9, 2007)

Let's just say that Newtekie and Alecstar threw some insults around....got in a flame war...threatened to knock each other's teeth out. I was about to give them a week-ban, but then Thermoplyae gave them both vacations until June. In my opinion, we should just shorten that to a week.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 9, 2007)

No I didn't...


----------



## pt (Mar 9, 2007)

why the insults?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

I never said that.  Now he is just making things up.(Just to let the mods know)


----------



## Tau (Mar 9, 2007)

Just curiouse how long this team has been folding for with 29 members it does not seem that long, and also how come you dident start folding sooner?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 9, 2007)

realatively new forum.



I have been folding for another set of forums for well over a year.


----------



## Tau (Mar 9, 2007)

Steevo said:


> realatively new forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been folding for another set of forums for well over a year.



how old is the forum? i mean 20K members makes me think its pretty old!

im in the top 20 producers for my other forum.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe it was the success of the program ATITools and other software made by the founder of the forum that pushed the number, and now seems to be pushing the envelope. 


I was the number one producer as well as the the number one spot. I hit a bit over 900K and had some issues with how the forum was being run, and moderated. So I gave them a choice, change or I will leave.


I am now here. This forum seems to be changing, for the better or worse, I do not know. But it seems to be falling away from what it started as, and away from what it's goals were.


----------



## Tau (Mar 9, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I believe it was the success of the program ATITools and other software made by the founder of the forum that pushed the number, and now seems to be pushing the envelope.
> 
> 
> I was the number one producer as well as the the number one spot. I hit a bit over 900K and had some issues with how the forum was being run, and moderated. So I gave them a choice, change or I will leave.
> ...



Im sorry to hear that 

may i ask what your old forum was?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

Just thought I would upload a pic of the stats  

We seem to be moving closer to the 900 most productive team mark  Just wish I hadnt been folding anonymously for the last couple of months lol

Gonna do some photoshop wizzardry, its abit small the text


----------



## Steevo (Mar 9, 2007)

OSNN.


They had mods that thought they were gods. A few of us opened threads and had a bit of fun, and they were closed, when a mod opened  a drunken posting thread, it was kept open.



I gave them a choice, reopen our thread, and let us have our fun, or I would leave.


I am here. They have asked me to come back, and unfortunately, my memory is long.


I believe that one of my other homes lost it members as the other mods there (I was one too) thought it was their god given right to close any thread they didn't liek, not understanding it was the fire and fuel of the forum. It died. I co-admin a few other sites, and we have had small success due to the lack of disk space, and want on others parts.


----------



## infrared (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for that alcpone


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 9, 2007)

this forum is slowly sliding downhill, but that is expected as more and more users join, and those who are highly knowledgable grow tried of repeditive answers when the exact same thread has been started 4 times before. 


back on topic, i wish i could get my school network folding under my name...400 or so p4 2ghz and 16 quad xeon servers...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2007)

Wooot! I finally made the list. lol


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 10, 2007)

Why can't I get a work packet today? I did my 1500 frames yesterday but left the prog running again last nite only to find it this morning STILL not working like a dog!


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

infrared said:


> Thanks for that alcpone



No worries  we are still going up the leader board as I speak


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Updated stats  

Anyone else want to join?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 11, 2007)

Updated stats  

Got 31 members now, you can see we are moving up the leader board slowly but surely, please help make us a better team


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2007)

I've moved the thread into the general software section again.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent.  Can you update the stats on the first page?  I don't have permission on this forum and it would be nice to see our progress on the first page of the thread again.


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 12, 2007)

So, can any1 tell me why I can't get any work from the server? I can't connect to it even tho you can see me on the team list with stats! Is there not enough work to go around?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 12, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> So, can any1 tell me why I can't get any work from the server? I can't connect to it even tho you can see me on the team list with stats! Is there not enough work to go around?



Which version are you using?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 12, 2007)

Daily updated stats


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 12, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Which version are you using?


I was using the 5.03 GUI version successfully and completed one task. I didn't get any more data from the server and tried freeing up the prog in the firewall but no change. I have also uninstalled that version and am now using the 5.04 console version which reports the same error-attempt to get work failed and no other work to do   I've changed that in Winblows firewall so it's not blocked but no joy.

Do I need to free up a certain port on my router? I can't see info on that in the FAQ on the Stanford F@H site


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 12, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> I was using the 5.03 GUI version successfully and completed one task. I didn't get any more data from the server and tried freeing up the prog in the firewall but no change. I have also uninstalled that version and am now using the 5.04 console version which reports the same error-attempt to get work failed and no other work to do   I've changed that in Winblows firewall so it's not blocked but no joy.
> 
> Do I need to free up a certain port on my router? I can't see info on that in the FAQ on the Stanford F@H site



I would download the newest version, I think the X1650 supports GUI, I use the 5.91 beta, you just run the program dont need to install it, I dont think your router will be stopping it as mine doesnt give me any grief!


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2007)

There ya go, stats on the first page have been updated. 

Has anyone got onto the lambda 5way melt protein yet? It seems to heat the cpu up a lot more than the old supervillin one.


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 12, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I would download the newest version, I think the X1650 supports GUI, I use the 5.91 beta, you just run the program dont need to install it, I dont think your router will be stopping it as mine doesnt give me any grief!



Err, I'm not sure why yr mentioning my gfx card as I was using the 5.03 GUI version which works the cpu!  
I've tried freeing up port 8080 in router and also editing values in the cfg file (asknet=yes/ no, active=yes/ no) but I still get no work as I can't connect to the server  

Any other ideas besides kicking my router up and down the street?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 12, 2007)

Wait until the server you are assigned to gets more work. It happens occasionally that the servers run out of WU's for a day or so. Only be worried if you cannot SEND a WU.


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 12, 2007)

Cheers ears, I've just been trying to connect all day and yesterday as well and thought it was an issue my end!


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 12, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Err, I'm not sure why yr mentioning my gfx card as I was using the 5.03 GUI version which works the cpu!
> I've tried freeing up port 8080 in router and also editing values in the cfg file (asknet=yes/ no, active=yes/ no) but I still get no work as I can't connect to the server
> 
> Any other ideas besides kicking my router up and down the street?



Oh well, looks like youve got your answer then  Just thought you would get more done if you got the gfx card into the equation


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 12, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Oh well, looks like youve got your answer then  Just thought you would get more done if you got the gfx card into the equation



Can I run one copy of F@H on the GPU as well?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 12, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Can I run one copy of F@H on the GPU as well?



You could try the other beta that I aint tried yet it is console and gpu, im in the middle of a work unit so dont want to try it until im finished!


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 12, 2007)

i am going to tell you this right now, don't run the gpu client if you have a weak gpu with less than 512mb of vram

there is a reason they make this suggestion

i had it running on an x1600pro with 256mb of ram, i fold for another forum

when i first started it, everything worked fine, but the system seemed a little laggy whenever i did anything like move windows around

sort of like when you first install windows and it doesn't have a driver for the video card so everything seems to work fine, but when you scroll windows or move them around it starts to get real sluggish

it was exactly like that

then when i let it go over night and came back the mouse and keyboard just stopped taking commands, but i had task manager up and everything was still chugging away in it just fine, and the clock was still moving

it never failed to show this behavior when i folded using the gpu

when i folded using just the cpu it worked fine, so i can only assume it was because i had a much weaker gpu than is recommended


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 13, 2007)

While I suppose the GPU client can be run on your X300SE, I think F@H suggests an X1600 at the very very least.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> While I suppose the GPU client can be run on your X300SE, I think F@H suggests an X1600 at the very very least.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 13, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> While I suppose the GPU client can be run on your X300SE, I think F@H suggests an X1600 at the very very least.



try rereading my post very very carefully


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 13, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Why can't I get a work packet today?



You probably have to turn off- deadlineless work units. I have read that these deadlineless ones are no longer being sent out. I could not recieve any work when I had this option turned on.

If you are using the console text-only version- to turn it off create a shortcut to F@H exe then right-click the shortcut and select properties then at the end of the target line add a space then -config  This will allow you to set options/adv.options the next time you click this shortcut. After the options are configured remove the -config flag from the shortcut if you don't want to go through the options at the next launch.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Still folding strong, working my way up the ladder.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 15, 2007)

What determines amount of points?  I have only completed two work units, but I have more points than people who have completed more than I.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> What determines amount of points?  I have only completed two work units, but I have more points than people who have completed more than I.



I think it has to do with how complex the work unit is and how much computational power it takes to complete.

I run the console version, and it tells me how many steps it has to complete, right now I have one that has 20,000,000 steps and another that has 5,000,000 steps.  I assume work units with more steps give you more points since they take longer to complete.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 15, 2007)

That was my guess, but I wanted to see what other thought. My last one was 20,000, my PIII is working on a 5,000, and my PIV just started a 5,000.  I wonder if the amount of time it takes to finish a work unit effects points also?  I guess I'll find out when the PIII finishes tonight.


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 15, 2007)

the score is determined in time to complete vs a 2.8ghz p4. they first run a wu on that then assign it a score. if you finish in half the time then you get double the score.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ah, thank you.  Exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep, folding strong @ my end, doing my bit to cure nasties


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Someone has 71 work units and 0 score, how is that even possible?


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 16, 2007)

They must be completing their WU past the deadline.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2007)

Im processing the lambda data and its taking longer than the usual proteins, maybe I have been seen as worthy for more complex data


----------



## infrared (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, taking longer for me too. About 15 mins per step on my C2D @ 3.2ghz =/


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2007)

It says 1.7 secs per frame on mine, dunno if that is very accurate or what?


----------



## infrared (Mar 16, 2007)

oh, you're using the graphical client.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2007)

infrared said:


> oh, you're using the graphical client.



Yeah, I figured it was the best to use! Uses both cpu & gpu


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2007)

I gave you guys some publicity on the front page .


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2007)

One of my clients is on lambda, it is taking longer, but I am sure it is worth a lot more points too.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 17, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Someone has 71 work units and 0 score, how is that even possible?




Work units ending early.
I had problem running with one of the consoles, would always end early,so no points.
But all sorted now


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

when using Graphical Client, if the card is OCed will it make it finish faster


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 17, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> when using Graphical Client, if the card is OCed will it make it finish faster



Yeah it will, they recommend you dont switch between clocks when it is testing though as it resets the code and basically fucks that unit up!


----------



## TXcharger (Mar 17, 2007)

ok i give in because my grandmother has Alzheimer's where do i DL it? and ill see if i can get my moms c2d running it as well since shes never on it


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is the place to download the F@H program- http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html When it asks for your team number TechPowerUp team id is 50711 Also if you join our team and have any questions setting up the program you can ask those questions here.


----------



## TXcharger (Mar 17, 2007)

ok got it running and joined yalls team with my cpu but my dad thinks hes gonna get spyware so he wont let me run it on my mom's lol


----------



## infrared (Mar 17, 2007)

lol, parents are strange like that! No worries.

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 22, 2007)

Front page stats are abit old, any chance they can be updated to show the forum our progress? Maybe get some new recruits?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd do it daily if I had the power...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 22, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd do it daily if I had the power...



I was doing it everyday, but it wasnt on the same page just when I posted and it sorta bumped the thread to get exposure! Just thought it would get done weekly when it was last updated, seeing as it was about 8 months out!


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 23, 2007)

At least the link for the current team stats is on the first page and post. 

I would like to say good work you all have been doing, we have surpassed at least 200 other folding teams in the last 2 months and we have been giving a nice contribution to the F@H project lately.

Cool the members and stats list on page 1 of this thread was updated 10 days ago and my name is now on the front page


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2007)

We are doing really well, some added more than others, but everyone is contributing which is great! 

The first page could do with updating again I thinks


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2007)

I made it into to the top 5!  Hard to believe I have only been folding for TPU for a little over two weeks...


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 24, 2007)

Your Core 2 Duo pretty much eats my prescott for breakfast.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> Your Core 2 Duo pretty much eats my prescott for breakfast.



And I plan to spend my tax return on another one too.  But I should also probably just save that money, but what fun is that.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I made it into to the top 5!  Hard to believe I have only been folding for TPU for a little over two weeks...



Are you only running 1 rig or multiple? I have only been doing it a few weeks aswel, get about 340 points per unit


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 24, 2007)

@Alcpone
You using graphical console,which one ?
I have a x1950pro aswell and would like to run using it,which drivers do you use ?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> @Alcpone
> You using graphical console,which one ?
> I have a x1950pro aswell and would like to run using it,which drivers do you use ?



I use 5.91 beta4, with 7.2 from ati, dont work with ngo or warcats, but ati drivers are just as good for games imo!

Dont change you clock speeds while it is running the beta though or it will affect the data and give incorrect results, so have it clocked up b4 it starts or have it set for 3d launch in atitool  

Do a 3dmark run and add the results to the thread i my sig aswel


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 24, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I use 5.91 beta4, with 7.2 from ati, dont work with ngo or warcats, but ati drivers are just as good for games imo!



Ahh I am using Warcraft,will have to change!!





> Do a 3dmark run and add the results to the thread i my sig aswel



Will do


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Ahh I am using Warcraft,will have to change!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Are you only running 1 rig or multiple? I have only been doing it a few weeks aswel, get about 340 points per unit



4 rigs, 6 total processors/cores.  All the rigs listed in my system specs/sig, and another older computer with a socket A Sempron 2600+.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> 4 rigs, 6 total processors/cores.  All the rigs listed in my system specs/sig, and another older computer with a socket A Sempron 2600+.



Now thats dedication to the cause! Fair play


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

Have you seen how many new teams there have been started in the last 2 weeks, like over 6000, that has to have something to do with the ps3! All good news


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 27, 2007)

How can I be sure that I am on the team?


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 27, 2007)

just joined 

btw how do you run 2 instances for dual core cpus ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> How can I be sure that I am on the team?



Just make sure you entered the team number.  If you finish a work unit and you don't show up on the list shortly after you might not be.



mullered07 said:


> just joined
> 
> btw how do you run 2 instances for dual core cpus ?



There are a few ways, but basically you put the console client exe in a different folder than where you put the original F@H client and run that and enter a different machine number.


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 27, 2007)

cheers mate ill give that a go


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> cheers mate ill give that a go



If you read up on the F@H website, they dont encourage running two instances, they prefer quality of quantity  

Welcome to the club, im gunning for 2nd, another 100 work units and I will be there at the rate I am getting points! 

Have you not clocked your gfx card???


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> How can I be sure that I am on the team?



Have you finished a work unit with your new team no.

Until that happens your name wont show up! 

Another thing, make sure you have the settings set to save every 3 mins, as it will allow for the same work not to be repeated if you close the software to run a game, etc...


----------



## Behemoko (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I joined the team! I now have 2 running F@H, but my first one is on a different team, soo..


----------



## pt (Mar 27, 2007)

Behemoko said:


> Well, I just joined the team with this computer, and I'm kinda' disapointed..  Before, it took me 8h 30 minutes to complete a WU (but I still only did 1, lol, downloaded it a couple days ago, and had very little time to let it work) And I just got it on this computer, and it says 104 days till completion of just 1..!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WTF!!! I'm sorry, but I think I might only use my other 1, which is ironically already on a team that is ranked 697 (as of this post) and the team was created only 5 DAYS AGO!!! Why is this team ranked 900 something when it was created forever ago by comparison (oh, and I forgot to mention, I have an average speed (8.5 hours) some other people on the team get 7.5 per WU, lucky buggers, lol!)



that's just in the begin, it will decrease


----------



## Behemoko (Mar 27, 2007)

pt said:


> that's just in the begin, it will decrease



Yea, I noticed and I changed my post, lol!


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 27, 2007)

When Stanford F@H talks about the project slowing down with two F@H programs running they are talking about a (1cpu core 1single cpu hyper-threading system) because they are not two physical cpu's.

I am not aware of how much each WU would slow down on a real dual-core compared to running one WU on a dual core.

I have not read anywhere that there is any problem with running 2 WU at the same time on a dual-core.(two real cpu's).

There is also the question if I have a real dual-core and a supported gpu can I run 3 WU's? I'm pretty sure i've read this is not a good idea. 

Then one might ask then can I run 2 WU's- one on 1cpu core and another on the GPU with 2ndCpu core helping the GPU? I say helping the gpu because the fast gpu will be waiting on the cpu for data.

This way above with 1 WU for GPU and 1 WU for the other cpu core that is not busy.............OR just only 1 WU for GPU and that's it I am not sure which way is faster. I'm not asking the question really, because I have a single core and no supported GPU, I am only saying what is possible.

So I am just stating 3 options here and I don't even know what the results of these would be in terms of the most work done the fastest. And this below IS NOT in order of fastest just examples-

2 WU on cpu only(dual-core)
1 WU for GPU and 1 WU for CPU(dual-core)
1 WU only for GPU


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 27, 2007)

If you do run 2 WU's and run Windows OS you must add the flag/switch -local

To do this- if you are using the console text-only version, create a shortcut to F@H exe then right-click the shortcut and select properties then at the end of the target line add a space then -local 

If you manually start up F@H start it from this shortcut.


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 27, 2007)

> Have you seen how many new teams there have been started in the last 2 weeks, like over 6000, that has to have something to do with the ps3! All good news



Wow 6000 more teams   that is alot. Yes very good news for the F@H community.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Also remember that if you run the console version and set it as a service you have to add -local as a start paremeter.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

838 out of 55110, not bad at all, dont even think the new guys have been added into our team yet, I hope they have the right team no. in

I can see us in the top 500 before long


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 27, 2007)

The GPU's act as a whole, and require a cpu also. You CANNOT run F@H GPU on both cores and expect it to run correctly, even with two GPU's. 

F@H is meant to be a donation program, with a competition for the fun of it. If you really want to boost your score so badly stop trying to hack the program, and goto your local government office or library, tell them about the program, and if they use it, ask if they will use your name/team. My school is currently looking into installing F@H on all the computers, and i asked that if they do please put my name in for the credit. Our computers may only be 2ghz celerons, but 400 of them will make a big difference.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 27, 2007)

Added a dual core Core 2 duo mobile 1.88Ghz lappie.

It stays plugged in most of the time.


I have another to add, plus a 2.0Ghz desktop.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Added a dual core Core 2 duo mobile 1.88Ghz lappie.
> 
> It stays plugged in most of the time.
> 
> ...



Nice 1 steevo, you will be clocking up those points  

Has anyone noticed getting into the stats page is getting harder and harder, the amount of data they must have to process must be massive!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 27, 2007)

Soon as my net at home is back I will add my machines again. Mebey i can add a couple friends machines too.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 29, 2007)

Joined


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Joined



Welcome, get folding hardcore styley


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont think i can leave my comp on all night, but whenever its on (normally all during the day) itll be going  (unless im gaming )


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I dont think i can leave my comp on all night, but whenever its on (normally all during the day) itll be going  (unless im gaming )



You will be doing your bit for mankind though


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> You will be doing your bit for mankind though





I just downloaded the console version...and it doesnt seem to do anything. It just stays at 0/200000 things done.

Ive been using the graphical version from before, but noticed the console was better.

Any ideas?


----------



## infrared (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, the console version folds faster, but it's not as exciting to watch! I set them up as services, and make a shortcut to the f@hlog.txt on the desktop so i can check it from time to time.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I just downloaded the console version...and it doesnt seem to do anything. It just stays at 0/200000 things done.
> 
> Ive been using the graphical version from before, but noticed the console was better.
> 
> Any ideas?



Im not sure with the console version, I use GPU client GUI version 5.91 beta4, gets me the points I need! If you have a ATi card it would be silly not to use it


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 29, 2007)

Far enough - ill stick to GUI


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Im not sure with the console version, I use GPU client GUI version 5.91 beta4, gets me the points I need! If you have a ATi card it would be silly not to use it



just don't use it if you have anything lower than an x1900 or 512MB of video ram

bad things happen if you have lower than an x1900 and 256mb of ram or less


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> just don't use it if you have anything lower than an x1900 or 512MB of video ram
> 
> bad things happen if you have lower than an x1900 and 256mb of ram or less



What do you mean bad things?


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What do you mean bad things?



well when i had my x1600pro 256mb and ran the gpu client the computer would become very sluggish

sort of like what happens when you turn hardware acceleration completely off, and don't have any video card drivers installed

moving open windows around was very sluggish, and scrolling was very jumpy

then when i left it running for any extended period of time the mouse and keyboard would stop responding, but i could tell the computer wasn't totally frozen because the clock was still working

when i moved to my x1950pro 256mb i didn't experience any of these problems


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 2, 2007)

Thought I would bump this thread  

Thanks for all the new members joining recently, pls try and keep up with the work units issued   We are heading for 800 most productive team out of over 56000 others! Mainly down to the hardcore folders but we all play our part


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 2, 2007)

is it just more or is the stats server performing a lot of updates recently?

it seems like every other time I go there it tells me to try again in 15 minutes.


----------



## AndyBroke (Apr 2, 2007)

Joined  Now my computer is about to finish its 2nd WU. Soon I will have a computer with P4 3.2 Ghz up and folding 24/7. I can't fold with my c2d computer at night because it is in my bedroom, and it isn't very silent


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 2, 2007)

AndyBroke said:


> Joined  Now my computer is about to finish its 2nd WU. Soon I will have a computer with P4 3.2 Ghz up and folding 24/7. I can't fold with my c2d computer at night because it is in my bedroom, and it isn't very silent



Nice 1 mate, good to see new members contributing


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 5, 2007)

Newtekie will you stop it already lol, I had my eye on 2nd lol, guess top 5 will be a good acheivement though


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm shooting for second, but it is going to take a while to catch Kenny, if I can that is, I'll never even come close to Steevo though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 5, 2007)

is anyone else having troubles getting work from the F@H server?


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine grabbed a WU yesterday just fine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 5, 2007)

this is where ive been for the last 8 or 9 hours...


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 6, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> is anyone else having troubles getting work from the F@H server?



Mine did that a week or so ago, must just be no work for you to do lol, I dunno why it is my settings are for deadline wu's aswel?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 6, 2007)

i think i got a big Wu this time?its going to take me 100 hours to knock this out out which is like a week of folding for one wu


----------



## Steevo (Apr 6, 2007)

Siggys now available for folders as we have entered the top 800.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un= (Enter your username here)&t=50711



Copy and paste as a image.


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 7, 2007)

AthlonX2 I think that 2526 project would take 1/3 less time than that but I could be wrong maybe restart it? When you shut it down click on the f@h window and press (control C). That project is worth 186 points so i'm almost sure it should take less time. 

I'm not sure if the project-(clones&generations) are different but I was getting 20 minutes for each step on the 2526 project with an Intel P4 3.4 ghz northwood cpu.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2007)

You should use the console client AthlonX2.  Supposedly it's slightly faster than the graphical client.  I know that doesn't really fix your current problem, but I thought I would let you know for future reference.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 7, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> You should use the console client AthlonX2.  Supposedly it's slightly faster than the graphical client.  I know that doesn't really fix your current problem, but I thought I would let you know for future reference.



I think he uses the console version, he has a nvidia card so the graphical version aint gonna work for him! The console version is faster but it doesnt give as many points as the graphical!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2007)

When I say graphical client I mean the client that has a GUI and draws the molecules for a pretty screensaver.  This is different than the GPU client which uses the video card to process WUs.

There are three clients:
1. Console Client which is a text only command prompt program.
2. Graphical client which has a GUI and a screensaver.
3. GPU client which uses the video card to process WUs.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 7, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> When I say graphical client I mean the client that has a GUI and draws the molecules for a pretty screensaver.  This is different than the GPU client which uses the video card to process WUs.
> 
> There are three clients:
> 1. Console Client which is a text only command prompt program.
> ...



im using option 1 atm,the cmd prompt console client...it seems to be doing alright


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys I got a great link here.

Full details of each project including preferred deadlines, points, and the related disorder/disease look here- http://fahwiki.net/index.php?title=Projects

We want to try to make preferred deadlines or I think the WU will be reissued to someone else!

Just click on the number range of your current WU and you will see these details.


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2007)

If I am to do this my dad needs to open port 8080 I guess... any way around this?


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 8, 2007)

hat said:


> If I am to do this my dad needs to open port 8080 I guess... any way around this?



Dont need to open any ports on your router


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2007)

We're in the top 800!


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lets keep it going.
I have a question,..after finishing my last work unit,..Folding keeps saying it is attempting to get work packet.What is going on?It will attempt this time after time.


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Lets keep it going.
> I have a question,..after finishing my last work unit,..Folding keeps saying it is attempting to get work packet.What is going on?It will attempt this time after time.



which are you using GPU or CPU for folding ?

it it keeps on going untill you stop it   but on the GPU one you can right click it and put it to stop after it finishes 

right click it on the bottom toolbar on the lil red thing


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 12, 2007)

I installed the console version a while back but have reverted back to the GPU version. 1 problem though, i had to disable the service in msconfig for the console version to stop starting up, but now i get this annoying message saying "some programs failed to run" every time i start the computer.

Any way to totally get rid of it?


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I installed the console version a while back but have reverted back to the GPU version. 1 problem though, i had to disable the service in msconfig for the console version to stop starting up, but now i get this annoying message saying "some programs failed to run" every time i start the computer.
> 
> Any way to totally get rid of it?



Cant you just delete all the things from the  console version ? but which one is it Graphical client or "No nonsense" text-only console


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 12, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Lets keep it going.
> I have a question,..after finishing my last work unit,..Folding keeps saying it is attempting to get work packet.What is going on?It will attempt this time after time.



This is what I get now.Just step1,2,3,4,ect. When will it start folding again?


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 12, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I installed the console version a while back but have reverted back to the GPU version. 1 problem though, i had to disable the service in msconfig for the console version to stop starting up, but now i get this annoying message saying "some programs failed to run" every time i start the computer.
> 
> Any way to totally get rid of it?



Could you not just uninstall it? Then it shouldnt need anything changing in msconfig!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 12, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> This is what I get now.Just step1,2,3,4,ect. When will it start folding again?



What settings do you have your deadlines etc set to? just the default settings? I had a problem with mine just sometimes not getting them then it would, its working fine now though


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmm didnt come with an installer

Ill try something and get back you you 

EDIT - yeah i just had to delete all the files and its gone from services. The reason i didnt do this before was that i couldnt find them all (all the files were scattered in my "downloads" folder )


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 13, 2007)

There should be an option in the program to tell it not to startup with windows or same thing -(not to run it as a service).

If someone has "accept deadlineless wu's" set to yes in the advanced options it won't get a WU because the deadlineless WU's are'nt being distributed and have'nt for quite some time.

Also if you leave the F@H screensaver open all the time it has a bug and sometimes can cause problems if the screensaver is left on the screen for a long time. F@H Screensaver=The one that shows the atoms being processed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> If someone has "accept deadlineless wu's" set to yes in the advanced options it won't get a WU because the deadlineless WU's are'nt being distributed and have'nt for quite some time.



That is odd though, because if you have the option to accept deadlineless WUs and there aren't any deadlineless WUs to give out you are supposed to get ones with deadlines.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

Ive noticed a .1 sec per frame drop in processing speed from 7.3 - 7.4 ati drivers!

7.3 gave me 1.7secs per frame!!!

7.4 gives me 1.8secs per frame???

In 3DMark06 I get a slight performance improovement between the two drivers with 7.4, so im not too sure how this relates???

Also I have not had anything else running to slow down the comp that might explain the drop...


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

I get 2.5s/frame it that good if so you wann know how I get that


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I get 2.5s/frame it that good if so you wann know how I get that



Thats worse  

You must have other stuff running in the background or your average never gets time to settle!

If you think about it the faster the frame can be processed the faster the wu will complete


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Thats worse
> 
> You must have other stuff running in the background or your average never gets time to settle!
> 
> If you think about it the faster the frame can be processed the faster the wu will complete



takes the time to think of what he said  damn Im getting dumber  

I thought it was faster, fsp but its spf


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> takes the time to think of what he said  damn Im getting dumber
> 
> I thought it was faster, fsp but its spf



 

You must be getting old   in theory you should be processing wu much faster than me, ive noticed youve been folding non stop recently! 

Ive added another 2 systems to my contribution, they are the gui console version though and the rigs arnt as powerful as mine, if I can call mine powerful


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> You must be getting old   in theory you should be processing wu much faster than me, ive noticed youve been folding non stop recently!
> 
> Ive added another 2 systems to my contribution, they are the gui console version though and the rigs arnt as powerful as mine, if I can call mine powerful



 Yea im trying to beat you, but its going to take a while if I can even  

I added one more my P4 

but im folding right now on both


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yea im trying to beat you, but its going to take a while if I can even
> 
> I added one more my P4
> 
> but im folding right now on both



If you beat me you beat me, I will have to come to terms with it   Aslong as we are both doing our part   if only more would have our attitudes our team would be in the elite 100! Alot of people have only done 1 or 2 wu then given up or become disinterested which is a shame because its not a big deal to have it running when your just surfing or away...


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> If you beat me you beat me, I will have to come to terms with it   Aslong as we are both doing our part   if only more would have our attitudes our team would be in the elite 100! Alot of people have only done 1 or 2 wu then given up or become disinterested which is a shame because its not a big deal to have it running when your just surfing or away...



well thats true but I guess it might also be the temps or there lazy but Its doing to take me more comps or time to get where you are


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 20, 2007)

Polaris and I have been aiming to hold at least the #10 spot I am trying to catch up to Polaris lol he is a bit ahead of me, I think eventually I will be in the top 10.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2007)

I still hold #7!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 23, 2007)

Har.



My stuff at home is packed up. But when it is unpacked?




2.9Ghz + X1800XT


Plus another laptop to add and one more core on a laptop, and another 3.0Ghz Intel P4 system.




I intend on rocking when I get my wiring and drywall done. I just need more time, more time.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 23, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I still hold #7!



Your in 9th dude   Still a good achievement in my book, I just hope your hardware can calculate beta than you


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 23, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Har.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you have more hardware to add to the cause  

I am working on talking people into changing their dumbass screensavers for something worth while, my mam thought it was software to scan your comp for bank details


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 24, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Your in 9th dude   Still a good achievement in my book, I just hope your hardware can calculate beta than you



I hope you can spell better correctly, not beta  

But I was reading the front page and it says I'm in 7th!  NOES update this more often!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 24, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I hope you can spell better correctly, not beta
> 
> But I was reading the front page and it says I'm in 7th!  NOES update this more often!



Ohh so thats how you spell it LoL, thanks for telling me


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I hope you can spell better correctly, not beta
> 
> But I was reading the front page and it says I'm in 7th!  NOES update this more often!



  Dont you mean NO ONE  but im on your tail


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Dont you mean NO ONE  but im on your tail



I mean like:  Noes!  N00bs why can't you update this!


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I mean like:  Noes!  N00bs why can't you update this!


Oh k, cuz im not a MOD thats why


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 24, 2007)

Get me a picture of the table and I'll post it.  I don't have time to mess with it though.  Sorry.


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 24, 2007)

To see the always current team stats all you have to do is go to the first post in this thread and click the- "Link to stats:"

This is the link I always use when checking the current team stats. Also you can just put that team stats webpage in your bookmarks after you click on it. Either way it is always up to date as long as you allow a few hours after finishing your WU for Stanford to update it.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 25, 2007)

I take it this is looking healthy??







Thought I'd join F@H even if I do have netburst.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks kosher to me.  I have netburst too


----------



## Casheti (Apr 25, 2007)

1000 out of 20,000 steps lol...

This may take a while.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> 1000 out of 20,000 steps lol...
> 
> This may take a while.



Might take a few days cash  

Just let it run all the time, only pause it when your gaming, you wont notice it when surfing!


----------



## Casheti (Apr 25, 2007)

How do you pause it?

Also how much bandwidth does this thing use? My download speeds are suddenly crap.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> How do you pause it?
> 
> Also how much bandwidth does this thing use? My download speeds are suddenly crap.



Ermmm... pass lol, you might want to download the graphical client version, its much prettier and you can just simply right click on the icon in the system tray and select pause! It only uses a small amount of bandwidth when it downloads the work unit, then it wont contact base until it wants to send it back once youve finished it! Your slow down is more likely coz its peak time now or your on a peer to peer...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2007)

Just added my Pentium D 3.0Ghz to the "cause".

2500 of 250000 steps completed !  

Fold on, Dudes and Dudettes ....

Edit : Added another P-D 2.8GHz ...
Edit : Added another P4 1.5GHz ...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok ...

I got the SMP client running at home on my rig (see system specs).
It's doing about 8 minutes per 5000 steps on a 500000 step fold @ stock speed.
Not sure if this is good or not, but it is stable and temps are good.

I hope that people are continuing with this as it is not only helpful to the medical field, but it is a great system stability test


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 27, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Ok ...
> 
> I got the SMP client running at home on my rig (see system specs).
> It's doing about 8 minutes per 5000 steps on a 500000 step fold @ stock speed.
> ...



Nice work Kreij! You should be using them GPU's though to really get some work unit's done, Im not sure about how it works with crossfire, but I bet it will! 

P.S - Why dont you add yourself to the compilation in my sig   Dom was only saying the other day he wants someone to play with as hes been in 1st for ages!

Oops LoL... your crossfire (Durrrr...) LoL sorry im tired! Anyway you will be in the lead with that rig you got!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Nice work Kreij! You should be using them GPU's though to really get some work unit's done, Im not sure about how it works with crossfire, but I bet it will!
> 
> P.S - Why dont you add yourself to the compilation in my sig   Dom was only saying the other day he wants someone to play with as hes been in 1st for ages!
> 
> Oops LoL... your crossfire (Durrrr...) LoL sorry im tired! Anyway you will be in the lead with that rig you got!



Hi Al,

While I like to Oc and play with my rig, I really do not have the time to provide proof for everything that I do.
My current best M3D05 is 17010 and for M3D06 is 12106 at 3.1Ghz
That is just with simple clock bumping and no voltage mods. 

I am not using the GPU core in F@H at the moment as I would like to see what my CPU can do.  I will OC when the current WU is done and see if going to 3.1 or so make a difference.

I am currently running at the stock 2.6Ghz on the quad.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2007)

@Kreij 

using the GPU you get like 330 points per WU and you can do like 2-3 per day I think


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @Kreij
> 
> using the GPU you get like 330 points per WU and you can do like 2-3 per day I think




Hi Dom,

I think that I could get more points using my GPU(s), but according to the F@H site the multi-core processors do different calculation that they need that the GPUs don't do.

Either way, at the moment I just want to see what the Proc can do for them.
With the SMP core my machine seems running through large WU steps very well.

CPU core temps holding ok. Opened the bedroom window to help 
It's relatively cool here in WI, so that is a plus since I am air cooling.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Hi Dom,
> 
> I think that I could get more points using my GPU(s), but according to the F@H site the multi-core processors do different calculation that they need that the GPUs don't do.
> 
> ...



well at least your helping  

but with your set up you can do more then 2-3 a day with the GPU's cuz thats what I can do with just one X1950XT @ 675/972 on stock volts and CPU @ 3.4GHz


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2007)

Pushed to 2.93GHz.
Temps are about 1 degree hotter than at 2.6
I want to see the time differece in a step. Was about 8 minutes per 5000 using SMP.

Quit goofing off and FOLD !!!

The major suckage is that I have dial-up at home (no I don't have any other options) and sending the data takes forever.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 27, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Pushed to 2.93GHz.
> Temps are about 1 degree hotter than at 2.6
> I want to see the time differece in a step. Was about 8 minutes per 5000 using SMP.
> 
> ...



Does it use the full 4 cores to their max? 

Dialup erghhhh..... I thought that was extinct now?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Does it use the full 4 cores to their max?
> 
> Dialup erghhhh..... I thought that was extinct now?



Yes, all four cores are pegged at 100%

As for dial-up, I can switch to smoke signals but they have not set a standard for digital communications on that method yet


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2007)

X1800XT crunching away here.


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

Steevo said:


> X1800XT crunching away here.



 

In preparation for my 8800GTS I folded my last work unit on my X1950 last night and have just downloaded the smp client, but im having some issues with it downloading the wu then it begins then I get a error? Not sure what the score is with it, but I have upped a screenie so someone might have a idea while I trawl the F@H FAQ's


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2007)

@ Alcpone,  when you first opened it, it asked for you to put yes/no ?  Cuz did you put the one they suggested of did you put what ever ?


----------



## Kreij (May 1, 2007)

Alcpone,

When I first loaded the SMP client I also got the "Attempt to get work failed". I just let it loop and eventually it grabbed a WU. On the second try after the first WU finished it got one immediately.

The communication error is thrown (I think) when the SMP client sees a non-SMP type WU in processes. It dumbs it and tries to get one it likes. If I recall correctly the SMP core will only try to do large (>5MB) type WUs.  Also, I think the SMP core will not restart a WU and will always get a new one if you stop and restart the core (unless they updated the program since the FAQ was written).

On another note, I broke into the top 20 !! WUhoo


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2007)

Funny thing, everything including the CPU client runs stable now for me at 2.92Ghz 1.55vcore, but the GPU client will not run at that, I had to drop to 2.65 to get it to start a core. On my next WU I am going to try bumping the CPU speed up some. If that fails i will crank up my card to 740 on the core. 


Biggest thing I notice with the GPU client is that some forms of GPU accelerated video are just a bit laggy. No problem though. And the fan is running a bit higher at stock settings. But not enough to be annoying.


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Alcpone,
> 
> When I first loaded the SMP client I also got the "Attempt to get work failed". I just let it loop and eventually it grabbed a WU. On the second try after the first WU finished it got one immediately.
> 
> ...


  


Kerep it up, lets get this project going.


----------



## rhythmeister (May 1, 2007)

I'm glad I oc'd this 3700, I see I'm no longer at the bottom of the pile, BO!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2007)

Hey steevo, is that sig generated by some program or something or did you make it yourself?


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2007)

See here for sigs.


----------



## Kreij (May 1, 2007)

I have one rig that finished a WU and failed twice in its attempt to contact the work server to send results. It says "keeping in queue", but hasn't retried in about 5 hours.

Anyone seen this ?  It is happily running it's next WU.


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2007)

Yes, sometimes the servers are just really busy.


----------



## Kreij (May 1, 2007)

One other quick question.

If your internet connection is unavailable when the WU finishes, will the program continue to retry access, or will it die and lose the WU.

The reason I ask is my home rig is on dial-up (yeah, I know. I live in the sticks), and it is our only phone line. I cannot guarantee that the connection will be available when the WU finishes. (especially if it finishes while I am at work or something).


----------



## D007 (May 1, 2007)

I wish I understood this..lol..


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2007)

It loads the results into the cue untill the next opportunity comes along to send it.


And the only possible way for a WU to "die" is for it to be past the deadline, and that is not very likely as they are generous, or if it is a early finish unit that has become corrupted.


Of their servers some are for sending, some for receiving, and some for processing the results, however I believe they are running their systems to the full all the time, based on my past experience. 


And I have alot of machines running, and been doing this for awhile, this is my second team, and hopefully the last team I fold for.


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Steevo, I will again resume folding on my home rig.

I found some interesting things. When running the SMP client, all four cores peg at 100%.
When running the non-SMP core, but setting the CPU utilization to 100%, it splits the load over the cores so each core is running at approx. 25%. This is the same on the Pentium D I am running at work which uses 50% usage on each core.

Using the non-SMP core, I am pumping about 50000 steps (out of 5 million) about ever 12 minutes. If I remember correctly, the SMP core was pushing 50K in about 8 minutes. (on home rig)

I think I will keep using the regular core as it's getting a bit warm here in Cheeseland and the wife doesn't want to turn on the air conditioner yet. 

My cores are running about 20C over idle when folding. (hottest core at about 62c)

When Thermalright comes out with their 120 Extreme or the IFX-14 (or whatever it is called) I will see if I can get some lower temps with a better cooler.

I am glad to see people are still folding to help medical science.


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @ Alcpone,  when you first opened it, it asked for you to put yes/no ?  Cuz did you put the one they suggested of did you put what ever ?



I just put what was the better option LoL, cant remember what I put exactly? I might try and set it up again and see if that makes a difference, cant be lagging behind in the wu's for long or you will catch me up


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Alcpone,
> 
> When I first loaded the SMP client I also got the "Attempt to get work failed". I just let it loop and eventually it grabbed a WU. On the second try after the first WU finished it got one immediately.
> 
> ...



I will try and work it out, see if ive done something wrong, thanks for the info


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I will try and work it out, see if ive done something wrong, thanks for the info



Keep up the feedback, I will return to the SMP core to help you troubleshoot if need be.

It cooled off tonight so I bumped up to 3.03GHz.
Temps are about the same, but not seeing a real boost in frame processing speed.
(maybe about a minute or so better)
I may need to go back to SMP core to see a real boost.

Stupid ticks are horrible this year in WI. Had to stop writing to pull one off me.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2007)

Running tonight at 3.104 GHz.
Using SMP A1 core. All 4 processor cores at 100%.
Hottest processor core at 71c.
Turned fan speed on GPUs to 75% in 2D mode just to get heat out of case.

No one probably cares, but I'm having fun 

Keep folding my friends ....


----------



## Alcpone (May 3, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Running tonight at 3.104 GHz.
> Using SMP A1 core. All 4 processor cores at 100%.
> Hottest processor core at 71c.
> Turned fan speed on GPUs to 75% in 2D mode just to get heat out of case.
> ...



Lucky bugger, I cant seem to get the smp working still  

It is kinda fun doing it for the good of mankind and when they find cures we can be proud that we contributed something


----------



## Steevo (May 3, 2007)

I finished two GPU clients, however I cut my phone line at home last night while grading my yard with a skidsteer, so it couldn't send it and no net till I run a new phone line. 


But at least my yard is almost ready to plant.  6:00-9:30 in the skidsteer and I feel like someone has beaten me. 



I care, I just wish I had that much power working in my home PC. That would be sweet. For now I must be happy with my 4000+.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Lucky bugger, I cant seem to get the smp working still



Did you try deleting it and re-downloading it?  Maybe it got corrupted on the way in.


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2007)

I had to back off a little (down to 2.7GHz) as it's a bit warm this evening in Cheeseland.
I don't want the system to do a thermal shutdown or throttling while I'm folding 

The SMP core will continue where it left off with a stopped WU. I thought the FAQ said that it would not do this, so they must have updated that in one of the later betas.

@Steevo ... How intrusive to users is the Fah-Core when running as an Idle-set process. I was just wondering as, like you, I am a Network Admin and could potentially bring about 40 more systems online folding. I have one running on my machine at work and I notice some delays when doing little things ... like compiling code projects.
Thanks for any info you can supply.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2007)

I'm not steevo, but I can say that for the most part it is pretty unnoticeable to users.  Anything that needs the CPU to not be sluggish will have a higher priority and use the CPU over FAH.

There are rare cases where something is set to a low priority(compilers can do this sometimes) and FAH will cause sluggishness sometimes, but nothing a normal user should notice.


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not steevo, but I can say that for the most part it is pretty unnoticeable to users.  Anything that needs the CPU to not be sluggish will have a higher priority and use the CPU over FAH.
> 
> There are rare cases where something is set to a low priority(compilers can do this sometimes) and FAH will cause sluggishness sometimes, but nothing a normal user should notice.



Thanks for the response newtekie.
I remebered after I posted that I had set the core priority to high on my machine at work. DOH!  

I think I will talk to the president of the company soon to see if I can get his blessings to put our computers to good work on the off hours.

Has anyone seen any issues with folding when things like automatic virus scanning kick in on the off hours ?


----------



## Steevo (May 4, 2007)

Depends on system load.


I can manage it but on a few machines that don't have at least 512 of RAM I won't put it on, and laptops that are actually taken out of the place are not to good to run the client.



I have a flock of mostly P4 2.4's with a few better performers. The latter half that actually do the folding work for me are the ones I built, 3.0Ghz of better with a Gig of ram. Only three of the 2.4's actually fold due to lack of resources during the day.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2007)

I wish I had your folding power steevo. I would put it on some of the computers I manage at work, but I got pissed at a few users and decided to completely remove internet access from every single computer excpet mine and my boss'.  Soon they will learn to not call their System/Network Admin "the bottom of the totum pole".


----------



## Steevo (May 4, 2007)

My peeps have learned.



I just get the content filter back going again, and forward some of their e-mail to the boss for a few days. They get hot around the collar and are really nice to meh.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2007)

I swear, they are like kids.  Sometimes the only way to get their attention is to take their toys away.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 4, 2007)

i just started folding with my 1950xt lets see just how fast this thing can really fold i don't believe it makes it 10x faster then usual but i don't really know much about F@H as i just started today

running the console fah 5.19 beta 3 for ATi  atm Batou1986 tpu team  

lol my gpu is peaking at 71* so its doing something

wtf happend to post count i know i had more than 421


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to the team Batou !
Let us know your approximate times and WU sizes when you get a few done.
I would like to know a little more about GPU folding.

I could use my pair, but I think you have to take them out of crossfire mode to do it.
Not sure I want to be switching back and forth all the time when foldng or gaming.

The post counts got mesed up a couple of days ago. Some forum admin goofup I think.

@Steevo & Newtekie : LOL .. The people in our plant don't give me any grief. Living out in
the sticks helps as many of the people have been there for many years and we're all pretty
close friends. Is someone gets a little insistant about interrupting what I am currently
working on, to handle their request, I tell them, "I'll put it on the whiteboard".
Which they know means it may not happen in their lifetimes.


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2007)

On another note, the problem I have at home is that using the SMP client the core downloads very large WUs and it takes about three hours to send the results on dial-up.

Grumble ...


----------



## Batou1986 (May 4, 2007)

Well im not to sure how all this works but since about 1am last night to 10 am this morning i managed 171 score  and 1 wu is that good ?

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Batou1986


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> Well im not to sure how all this works but since about 1am last night to 10 am this morning i managed 171 score  and 1 wu is that good ?
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Batou1986



Nine hours is fast. How big was the Work Unit?  

My system at 3.1GHz was running though 50,000 steps in under 7 minutes (on a 500K WU).
So approximately 11 hours for the whole WU.

When I backed it off to 2.7GHz it was taking a little over 8 minutes for the same amount.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> Well im not to sure how all this works but since about 1am last night to 10 am this morning i managed 171 score  and 1 wu is that good ?
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Batou1986



Cuz your usng GPU right I always get 300 something Score on every WU and get lil under 200 Score on my P4  

how many secs per frame are you getting ?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2007)

Kreij said:


> @Steevo & Newtekie : LOL .. The people in our plant don't give me any grief. Living out in
> the sticks helps as many of the people have been there for many years and we're all pretty
> close friends. Is someone gets a little insistant about interrupting what I am currently
> working on, to handle their request, I tell them, "I'll put it on the whiteboard".
> Which they know means it may not happen in their lifetimes.



At my old job I had a user call me up and demand I come down and fix their computer immediately(they had infected it with spyware, which was somehow my fault).  I mean she was yelling that at me.  My responce: "Well you have just found your way to the back of the line, I suggest you find a comfortable place to sit, perhaps start a camp fire, because you are going to be there for a very long time."  It almost got me fired, but ooooh was it worth it.


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2007)

I used to work as a lead Unix admin for a Fortune 5 company. The people didn't give me grief but the nonsense coming down from the corporate bean counters was absurd. I was actually told not to use the word "spare", like in spare parts, on my acquisition requests because they thought spare parts were a frivilous expense.

I quit not long after that and move out into the sticks and now work for a small company. The money is not as good but it's a lot more fun. Now when salespeople ask, "Do you work in the IT department?", I tell them I AM the IT department


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

More musings ....

I need a new CPU cooler. Thermalright has just released their Ultra 120 Extreme which is getting great reviews, but I am wondering if I should hold off a little longer to see how their IFX-14 is in comparison.

One of the things I am seeing with the quad is a rather large difference between the cores.
Right now I am folding at 2.6GHZ and the core look like this ...
Core 0 : 69C
Core 1 : 67C
Core 2 : 63C
Core 3 : 65C

I am wondering if the weight of the Scythe Mine cooler (as it is pretty large) is causing half of the chip to be warmer due to gravity pulling the cooler down as the Mobo is vertical in the case.

I've got a fan in the PSU, 4 case fans (including the 250mm one on the side) and the one on the Mine (I do believe it is a 90mm). I have kicked around the idea of going to a 120mm on the Mine cooler.

I don't want to do liquid cooling (not worried, just don't want the maintenance) and some of the top of the line air coolers seem to do as well as the Peltiers.

So ... toss out your thoughts. All are welcome to help me decide.


----------



## tofu (May 5, 2007)

FX-14 is reviewed by HardOCP http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTMxNCwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

If your Scythe is bolted on properly, it should not have any effect on cooling performance.

As for the Peltier, the TEC air cooler everyone's been reviewing is not a TRUE TEC cooler. The TEC inside the cooler is only a 50W, which is pathetic compared to the 220W-473W Peltiers used in enthusiast peltier cooling. The latter can produce below zero temps depending on cpu wattage, and requires liquid cooling to properly cool the peltier element.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

I have read the review of the IFX at HardOCP, but they do not compare it to anything worthy.  I am waiting to see it stacked up against the competition.

It appears that Thermalright is only competing against themselves at the moment as nothing is matching their air coolers. 

I would like to see how the IFX compare to the 120 Extreme. 
I really don't care about price, just get me a cool fold 

Thanks for your reply ToFu

Nevermind, I am going to take this question into the cooling forum as it should be there and I will probably get more feedback.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 5, 2007)

how much ram is good to pair with an oced amd 3700 for folding at home


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> how much ram is good to pair with an oced amd 3700 for folding at home



If you are using the 2GB of RAM in your system specs, you are fine. 
I think I saw that you have 4x512 ?
Steevo posted that 512MB is a bit skinny

I see you got 2 WUs done.  
Keep folding !


----------



## Batou1986 (May 5, 2007)

yea i been folding on and off all day but the ram is not for my current rig i have 3700+, mobo and junk siting around i might just slap the rage 128 pci in it with a 11mb wifi card and throw it in a box somewhere let it run 24/7 was just wondering how much ram has an impact on the folding performance in a single cpu setup


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

I think that if you have 512MB of RAM you may be doing some disk thrashing, although according the the Stanford site, that is sufficient.
If you can toss a 1GB in there, I think the computer will be happier


----------



## Batou1986 (May 5, 2007)

hopefuly D44ve can hook me up with a sweet deal on a gig of ram and a 40gig HD


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> hopefuly D44ve can hook me up with a sweet deal on a gig of ram and a 40gig HD



You should not need a huge HDD as the largest result file I have seen is about 30MB


----------



## Batou1986 (May 5, 2007)

another quick ? what does it mean when its says completed xx as it only takes me about 6 min to go from one the next is that good ?


----------



## Batou1986 (May 5, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Cuz your usng GPU right I always get 300 something Score on every WU and get lil under 200 Score on my P4
> 
> how many secs per frame are you getting ?



i use the console version as it suggest on the fah site because the gui and render window slow down the process and have bugs but when i did try it it would get up to 3 Frames per second some times tho fraps could be wrong as it didn't appear to be moving that fast


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> another quick ? what does it mean when its says completed xx as it only takes me about 6 min to go from one the next is that good ?



You will see something like ...

Complete 130000 out of 500000 steps (26)

The last number is the total number of steps in the WU, the first is how far along you are.
The number in parenthesis is the percent complete. In my example, 26% complete.

Six minutes is quick. How big are the WUs you are doing ? (The second number)

Your score seems kind of low for 3 WUs. I seem to be averaging about 600 points per WU.
I am not sure how they are handing out points. I think bigger WUs are worth more points, and
I think I am getting extra points when I complete one using the SMP core.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

Batou,

Did D44ve set you up with some new hardware ?
If not, let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2007)

Different cores result in different speeds of precessing for the WU's. Please keep that in mind. So for example awhile back they released the number 78 core that required a Intel Processor and at least 512Mb of RAM, it processed faster, but required more processing power, RAM, and more bandwidth, so it was worth more. GPU cores are working much faster, and with 512 or available video ram they are able to hand out larger WU's. So there again, you will get cores or WU's based of your systems ability, and actual performance.


We are upgrading our server as the PSU died and took a new 320GB hard drive with it. plus we are going to be using the actual power of it more now. So I am upgrading it to 3GB of RAM and over a terrabyte of RAID 5 storage. I will also overclock it to 3.8 or 4HGhz as it stays pretty cool with the Arctic Cooler on it. More powah!!!!!!


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

Steevo said:


> We are upgrading our server as the PSU died and took a new 320GB hard drive with it. plus we are going to be using the actual power of it more now. So I am upgrading it to 3GB of RAM and over a terrabyte of RAID 5 storage. I will also overclock it to 3.8 or 4HGhz as it stays pretty cool with the Arctic Cooler on it. More powah!!!!!!



Steevo ...  a suggestion.

1) Quit your job.
2) Move to WI
3) we'll open a custom rig shop
4) When it's slow, we'll go fishing 

Mo Powah !!


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2007)

I would but they pay me too well, and I get to do what I want. 



It has been offline since Monday for folding, as the PSU actually threw sparks and blew a breaker and knocked the UPS offline too. It has been one of those weeks. This Monday we get our Office 07 ultimate edition multi-user pack, and the RAM and new hard drives. Plus two hard drives to RMA. So that will be better. The server ran non stop 24-7 for three years with no hiccups and this year I have had shit luck. Three hard drives, one power supply, a UPS, two case fans. had to rebuild it once already, when we migrated to RAID 5. Two more years to go on it's projected life cycle. Then I get to build a new server. 




And amen to the fishing. I am going in June for a week and two weekends, then a week after that whitewater rafting. I need vacation. Where there are no computers, cellphones, or annoying users.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I would but they pay me too well, and I get to do what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, my servers have been running for years without any problems, so they are due anytime.  I try to update them whenever I get the chance, but ... 

We are heading for the Minnesota/Canadian boundry waters for 10 days on a houseboat at the end of July.  I can't wait  

Walleye, Northern, Bluegill, Bass ... WE BE COMIN' !!  

I forgot to metion that I don't know where you are Steevo, but we live on 14 wooded acres on a river and the place is appraised at about $150K.  You can get a lot in WI without breaking the bank  Not to mention the beer and brats ...  Gets cold in the winter, but that is a plus for overclocking !!


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2007)

Colorado.



Where we go camping is 10,000ft elevation. gets to -5F or so during the summer at night. Everyone calls me a polar bear as I have a high metabolism, I sleep half uncovered at night in the mountains, and without air conditioning during the summer I can't sleep. Winter is nice, good and cold.


This is the group that went last summer. I am on the left, my wife next to me with our son. My son is named for the area, Taylor Gunnison. This year we are hoping for about 20-30 of us can go for the full week.


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2007)

Here are some from the actual area.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 7, 2007)

woot this 1950xt is folding its ass off


----------



## pt (May 7, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tought your pic was in your avatar


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> woot this 1950xt is folding its ass off



Yeah they do, keep it up, I kinda miss folding with my 1950Pro  

SMP dont work either for me, so im using the basic   I wont be in 5th for much longer


----------



## Batou1986 (May 7, 2007)

yea i tried the smp version too and it keep getting some error, client core communications error: Error 0xffffff   i don't know whats up with it


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Oh well, atleast it aint just me then lol


----------



## Steevo (May 7, 2007)

pt said:


> i tought your pic was in your avatar



Mwahahaha.



Not quite.





if animated .gif's were allowed I would show you.


----------



## pt (May 7, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Mwahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
it's probably uou a couple years ago


----------



## nflesher87 (May 7, 2007)

joined and running console on my macbook pro
-just set up on windows (running 2 consoles to utilize each core)
-going to set up on OSX as system 2 in a bit

anyone know if there's a way to minimize console to anywhere other than the taskbar? maybe to the system tray or something?


----------



## Batou1986 (May 7, 2007)

run it a  service when windows starts


----------



## nflesher87 (May 7, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> run it as a service when windows starts



well I've never heard of that before or how to do it, also it that possible when running 2 consoles on a dual core cpu?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2007)

Cannot run more than 1 console at a time...


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Cannot run more than 1 console at a time...


Sure you can. All you have to do is run it from a folder named differently than the first.


----------



## Steevo (May 7, 2007)

I still have a program setup for this to run as many clients as you want.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 7, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sure you can. All you have to do is run it from a folder named differently than the first.



haha I was going to say that but being a newbie to FAH kept quiet so I wouldn't have to put my foot in my mouth!

yeah I've got two running but can anyone link me to some info on setting them up as a service? I don't have any experience with that and I haven't been able to find anything on FAH website


----------



## Eric_Cartman (May 7, 2007)

it is also best to put the -local switch in when running more than one client, if you are running them as a service you can edit the service to include that switch.

i don't think it is required anymore, but it used to be, so it doesn't hurt to have it.

you also have to set each console to use a different machine number when you first run it


----------



## Steevo (May 7, 2007)

http://devel.bluetentacle.co.uk/index.php?page=f-h-service-installer




Download and run.


Edit.



Also send me free things. Or just fold more.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2007)

Our team borke into the top 700 !! Woohoo!

Keep folding guys !

@Steevo : Nice area that you live in. I've always like Colorado.  For some reason I thought you were in California, not one of my favorite place. Nothing against CA, just too many people unless you are secluded in the mountains.

@Alcpone : Still can't get the SMP core working?  Did you try redownloading it? No clue what's wrong. It works fine for me. Do you have it set to pull the latest cores?

@Batou : Great job!  You are moving up fast !

@Dual Core People : If you have a dual core processor, try running the SMP core instead of two console cores. You get extra points for using the core.

It's not that the scores are that big of deal, but the friendly competition is fun.
If through our folding we can help them find a cure for even one disease, we all win.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sure you can. All you have to do is run it from a folder named differently than the first.



OMG good idea, it was so obvious.     Thanks alot.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2007)

I got two more machines folding, a Pentium D 805 and a Celeron D@3.15GHz.  The only problem is that they only have internet access from 11:30PM to 12:30AM, so there will probably be a lot of time they will be just sitting waiting for a new WU.


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I got two more machines folding, a Pentium D 805 and a Celeron D@3.15GHz.  The only problem is that they only have internet access from 11:30PM to 12:30AM, so there will probably be a lot of time they will be just sitting waiting for a new WU.




Crap. I'm going to have to add more systems at work or I will never overtake you at the #2 spot.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2007)

Added another Celeron D@3.15GHz to the mix.


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Crap. I'm going to have to add more systems at work or I will never overtake you at the #2 spot.



You beat me   

Well im going slow cuz I dont have ny main rig up and running but soon I will  

Also are you just running the console version ?


----------



## Alcpone (May 9, 2007)

Im scraping to keep 5th once kreij overtakes in the coming weeks, im down to running the low scorer console version which gives like 200 points at the very most  

I got £72 for my X1950Pro on fleabay   Just wish it was a better performer in games and I would of kept it for the folding contribution I was doing aswel! 

Oh well...


----------



## Kreij (May 10, 2007)

I am running the console version on 3 machines here at work. I have not been folding on my home rig as the temperatures are rising and I want to put a new cooler on it before I go back to running the CPU that hard. I think it may be a bit hard on the processor to run it at 70C for long periods.

I was going to get a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, but I can't find one anywhere (out of stock).

So it will be awhile before I am threatening again 

On a side note it looks like the Folding servers are down this morning ... actually looks like all of Stanfords servers are unavailable, not just the folding ones.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2007)

I have another Pentium D 805 and an x1900GT just sitting on my counter at home waiting to be put in a motherboard and added to the folding experience, I just need the money to buy a decent motherboard for them.

I tried running the GPU client on my x1650, it didn't work out too well.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 14, 2007)

hey guys I was wondering how to get that little score spreadsheet you have in your sigs?


----------



## Steevo (May 14, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Siggys now available for folders as we have entered the top 800.
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un= (Enter your username here)&t=50711
> ...


----------



## Steevo (May 14, 2007)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## GIGGLA (May 15, 2007)

65896 is the current number of folding teams. One percent of that number is 658.96. When our team ranking gets to 658 we will be in the top #1% of contributors! Our current team rank is 683. Thank you for your contribution to folding at home lol.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (May 15, 2007)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=226847

hahaha, according to that if everything stays the same it will take 3.2 years for the nearest person to overtake steevo.


----------



## Steevo (May 15, 2007)

I have a few systems that have been taken off the project due to extra demands. But I will put them back on, don't worry, I will not allow anyone to overtake me


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I have a few systems that have been taken off the project due to extra demands. But I will put them back on, don't worry, *I will not allow* anyone to overtake me



Interesting comment.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (May 15, 2007)

i don't think you have anything to worry about steevo


----------



## Alcpone (May 15, 2007)

He aint worried at all lol, nor should he worry  

What name do you fold under eric?


----------



## Eric_Cartman (May 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What name do you fold under eric?



Number47

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=48759&username=Number47

obviously i fold for a different team though, i stopped folding when it started to get hot outside because it was making my office extremely hot and i don't want to turn the air conditioning on so early in the year, it is too expensive

i had my 805 folding on both cores and an older 2.4ghz p4 system folding 24/7

if i start folding again i'll probably dedicate one or both of the 805 cores to techpowerup


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2007)

yeah, those 805's pump out the heat! Even on my high end watercooling, i couldn't keep mine cool. Mind you it was running at 1.7v, 4.2ghz at the time


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I have a few systems that have been taken off the project due to extra demands. But I will put them back on, don't worry, *I will not allow anyone to overtake me *



We'll see, I have more machines I can add to the cause if I needed too, but don't want to right now due to them being a rather far distance away and gas prices suck, I'll probably add them the next time I absolutely have to go out there to deal with a problem.

Friendly competition that leads to a good cause in the end is always fun. This is like one of those cancer walks/runs, except with IT people that have figured out a way to make their computers do all the work so they don't have to go outside.


----------



## oily_17 (May 18, 2007)

I noticed this in my txt log today-

[12:39:33] + Attempting to send results
[12:55:15] - Server reports packet it received an incomplete payload.
[12:55:15]   (May be due to packet loss during network transmission or a corrupted file.)
[12:55:15] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed May 15) to work server.


[12:55:15] + Attempting to send results
[12:55:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[12:55:16] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[12:55:16]     (171.65.103.100:8080)
[12:55:16]   Could not transmit unit 07 to Collection server; keeping in queue.

Is anyone else having problems sending results?
Also do I just let it keep trying to send, or do I have to do something else.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> I noticed this in my txt log today-
> 
> [12:39:33] + Attempting to send results
> [12:55:15] - Server reports packet it received an incomplete payload.
> ...



The folding (result) servers are either down for awhile or super busy. Just let it keep trying.
Happens all the time


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2007)

Oops, I overlooked the incomplete payload error. Let it retry and if you keep getting this something is wrong with the results from the WU you were working on.

Let us know what happens ...


----------



## oily_17 (May 18, 2007)

It has been trying to send for a couple days now,still no luck!!  

Other later results have sent OK.
Should I delete this unit? And how would I do that?


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2007)

I know that you can save the core executable somewhere else, delete your folding directory and create a new one, and then move the core back into it and run it to start over.

There may be a quicker way but I am not sure what it is. Maybe Steevo or someone else on this thread knows.


----------



## Steevo (May 19, 2007)

Probably too large to send reliably on dial up. Some of my first units at home were like this while I was waiting for my DSL to be turned on.


Ever have any issues downloading large fiules, or are you using a download accelerator? If you are check your settings and or disable the download accelerator.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Probably too large to send reliably on dial up. Some of my first units at home were like this while I was waiting for my DSL to be turned on.
> 
> 
> Ever have any issues downloading large fiules, or are you using a download accelerator? If you are check your settings and or disable the download accelerator.



Never had issues before this,and my connection is good,so I am stumped to what the problem is.

I have IDM download accelerator but it is disabled so it's not that.
Is it possible to remove this from the queue so it doesn't keep trying to send.


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2007)

There should be a queue.dat file in your folding directory. You could try deleting that, but I am not sure if it hold the queue info anywhere else.


----------



## Steevo (May 19, 2007)

Wait for your next WU to end and delete your work folder. After the results are sent.


----------



## oily_17 (May 19, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Wait for your next WU to end and delete your work folder. After the results are sent.



OK will do that.
Just cant figure out what was wrong,maybe problem with result server when I was sending result back.
Oh well,just have to keep on folding.


----------



## Steevo (May 20, 2007)

Added another machine tonight. Sonicwall client and double RDC to get it setup and check out our remote stores systems.


But it is done, and I am still not tired, had a couple large RedBulls's earlier over at a friends place then coffee and ice cream. Sugar rush and caffeine. 



Booyah.


Now to go get two of my other systems and get them back folding and my wife her PC back. Then mebey she won't whine at me. Or a couple shots of Jack and go to bed.


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

According to my log file I have still got 2 wu's in my folding folder which have not been able to be sent, but I am working on a new wu today? I thought if a wu couldnt be sent then it would keep trying until it could be sent before a new wu was issued? 

[10:47:49] + Attempting to send results
[10:48:20] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[10:48:20] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[10:48:20]     (171.64.65.58:8080)
[10:48:20] - Error: Could not transmit unit 06 (completed May 14) to work server.


[10:48:20] + Attempting to send results
[10:48:51] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[10:48:51] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[10:48:51]     (171.65.103.100:8080)
[10:48:51]   Could not transmit unit 06 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


[10:48:51] + Attempting to send results
[10:49:05] Writing local files
[10:49:05] Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps  (46)
[10:49:24] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[10:49:24] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[10:49:24]     (171.65.103.163:8080)
[10:49:24] - Error: Could not transmit unit 08 (completed May 17) to work server.


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2007)

No, if the program can't send the results, for whatever reason, it puts the results in a queue and pulls another WU and keeps working. I do not know if there is a limit to how many can be in the queue before it stops pulling new WUs.


----------



## Steevo (May 20, 2007)

I dunno either.


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2007)

My results are going ok. Both Oily_17 and Alcpone are on the other side of the big pond, maybe there are some issues with the overseas pipes.


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

Well hopefully they will send soon, I will be loosing points by the day on them


----------



## newtekie1 (May 23, 2007)

Wow, the power outage really killed my folding efforts yesterday. 

Thats ok, I added a few more machines to make up for it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah!  I reclaimed my spot as number 9!


----------



## Kreij (May 24, 2007)

Hah !  I am gunning for a top 5 position. 
It will take awhile, but hey, what else are those unused CPU cycles good for? 

@Steevo, is there a way to monitor cores running as services to see where they are at?


----------



## Steevo (May 24, 2007)

New PC for me. Lightning claimed the disk and controller and for a stupid P4 1.4Ghz it isn't worth repairing. This was at work.



I am thinking core two duo and a few gigs or RAM, a nice ATI card and some RAID 0.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 29, 2007)

I am now at number 8!  YA!!


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2007)

TPU Folding NEWS Headlines :

Steevo in first place! (in other news, bear poop found in woods )

PVT suffers minor setback! (Back to 9th for you.  )

TPU Team breaks the 650 barrier! (Team ranking now 649)

Ok ... get back to work.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 31, 2007)

Darn, I'll get back though....


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2007)

TPU Folding NEWS Update ...

Steevo is in first place! (in other news, the pope found to be catholic)

Alcpone has moved into 4th place! (Congrats Alc)

Tension is high as we wait to see if PVT can retake 8th position!

Team ranking up to 647!  Good work everyone!


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 1, 2007)

*Speech*

I'd like to thank all my family and my wonderful girlfriend for helping the dream come alive 

Ive had my eyes on 4th place for some time now, just got to push for 3rd, I dont think it will happen with Kreij on the case, but I will not be too dispondent with the efforts the top guys put in to help cure some really nasty diseases


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2007)

Unbeknownst to him, our Operations Manager is now helping the folding effort on his PD 3.2
Let's give him a big round of applause for being so unwittingly helpful


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone know if there is anyway to check the progress of a core running as a service ?


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just made top 10...WOOT!!

I'm going to catch you all some day..LOL


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Just made top 10...WOOT!!
> 
> I'm going to catch you all some day..LOL



Actually you have been in the top 10 for a few days now.  CONGRATS !!


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cheers 

Looks like PVT is my next target..


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 1, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Anyone know if there is anyway to check the progress of a core running as a service ?



I aint got a clue, is there nothing in the folding faq's about it? Someone in the folding forum must know if its possible


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jun 1, 2007)

you can go to wherever you have the folding@home exe and there should be a text file called "unitinfo.txt" it will have the progress.  you can also open the file "FAHlog.txt" and it will have the same info that you would see in the console if you were running it, just output to a text file.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 2, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Looks like PVT is my next target..



That's the spirit! 

It's fun being in a friendly competition when you know that even if you never get to the top that you are helping out.

I ordered some better thermal goop and I am going to reseat my cooler to see if I can get my quad temps down so I can use it folding again. That SMP core seems to really rack up the points. 

Oh ... and it seems that while the CAD design team was in a meeting, one of their systems (P4 3.8) started folding.  Odd, don't you think?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 2, 2007)

My new hardware is here. SMP client here I come.




E6400 with a zerotherm BTF90. So I am hoping for 3.2Ghz or a bit better without noise.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 2, 2007)

Steevo said:


> My new hardware is here. SMP client here I come.
> 
> E6400 with a zerotherm BTF90. So I am hoping for 3.2Ghz or a bit better without noise.



What no Liquid Nitro? I bet you could bet that baby to 6GHz 

Let us know how your new hardware does!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Steevo said:


> My new hardware is here. SMP client here I come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I might never catch you now!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 5, 2007)

Today I ran it hard. 1.1Gb of physical RAM used and 19 programs open. SMP client is installed but not running yet. I think I will put it on a few more boxes. I have four that it will work on now.  Plus I might get a lappy of my very own and a nice PDAish thing to use. 


I am waiting to see how well it performs unladen before I put it to work with F@H to see if there is a tangable difference.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2007)

I have inched up into the #6 spot !!  WooHoo.

The overall TPU Team score is nearing the 1,000,000 mark!!

Keep folding people, maybe we can overtake the HardOCP Team ...


----------



## Steevo (Jun 7, 2007)

Two clients running the SMP client. 3.2Ghz and a 3.4Ghz both with 2Gb of RAM.



In other news I got my Altec Lansing speakers on my work machine. And I am still here, but it is OK, the speakers are great and my whole music library is here too. Older pair but they rock.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 7, 2007)

I assume those are Pentium D machines steevo?  Damn, I am never going to catch you...


----------



## Steevo (Jun 7, 2007)

Once C2D and a older HT Prescott core, I might have to crank the Prescott up again I have had it stable to 4.0Ghz but it runs really warm. Surprise suprise...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2007)

The TPU Folding Team has officially passed the one million mark
(Score ... not WUs)

I am not sure who completed the WU that pushed us past, but it doesn't matter as maybe all of our efforts will find a cure for something. 

Congrats and Thanks to all who are still folding. 

We are getting close to completing 5000 WUs too !! (Currently 4904)


----------



## DOM (Jun 9, 2007)

Ive been folding I was in the 16000's now im in the 22000's  and #9 sorry PVTCaboose1337


----------



## Steevo (Jun 10, 2007)

3 now on the SMP client and my X1800XT folding again. The rest of my herd is under more stress and thus slowing. I might add another to the SMP as they seem to actually work the CPU less than a a few of the regular clients do.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 11, 2007)

4.4GHz Celeron D replaced with a 3.6GHz Pentium D running the SMP Client.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 15, 2007)

sorry I can't join in guys I'd love to contribute but check it out
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=71164
got this going and I met with the President of my college and she loves the idea  we're going to have this school folding pretty soon! atm it's still just my computers lol


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

Holding off kreij aslong as I can, another day and I will be relogated to 5th, then 6th after dom catchs up! Has taken him a little while but he has advantage of ati folding, I dont have that option no more and smp refuses to work!


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Holding off kreij aslong as I can, another day and I will be relogated to 5th, then 6th after dom catchs up! Has taken him a little while but he has advantage of ati folding, I dont have that option no more and smp refuses to work!



Im using SMP FAQ  lot better then GPU but it take like maybe 24hrs+/- for one SMP but I get 1000+ points  and GPU its like 8-10 hrs, but only 300+ points


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

1000 points, maybe I will try again to get it working lol


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> 1000 points, maybe I will try again to get it working lol



I got it the 1st time you need to folw the directions at the bottom lol

I didnt want to say anything cuz I wanted to take over 4th and then 3rd  Cuz later today I shoud be in 4th and I think Kreij  well do better cuz he gots a Q  so is you need help ask cuz its not hard


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

Ive read the faq's 

Ive ran the install:
ran the bat file, then got this screen, tried keeping it blank then tried my name, then put a password in and got the next screen?

How did you get past it?


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ive read the faq's
> 
> Ive ran the install:
> ran the bat file, then got this screen, tried keeping it blank then tried my name, then put a password in and got the next screen?
> ...



do you have a password in the log in screen ?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

no


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> no



 you need one for the smp to get in the internet

DETAILED WINDOWS INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS 

Installation instructions are also included with the client download in a readme.rtf file. 

NOTE: The account under which the client runs MUST have a password. Blank passwords will cause the FAH cores to fail. 

1. Required component for XP & 2000 (not Vista, as it is built in): The Windows SMP client requires the Microsoft .NET framework v2.0; please install this prior to installing the client. The version 2.0 framework is required; it can co-exist with other versions, but this version must be installed. It can be obtained from Microsoft at the following URL: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en. Administrator privileges are required for install. 

2. Unpack files. Run the self-extracting installer to unpack the SMP client files. 

3. Client installation. Run install.bat from within the SMP install directory to complete the installation. This will install MPI services that the client needs. If you have Windows Firewall enabled, you may get a pop-up window asking if you should give access to the smpd and mpiexec programs. Grant access. If you use an alternate firewall product, you will likely have to make a similar exception for smpd.

**NOTE** The username and password you provide for mpiexec should be your Windows login that you will run the client under. This is used for authentication on your local machine. It is cached in encrypted form in your Registry and is not transmitted to FAH servers. 

At the end of the install process, you should see two lines of output: 

If you see this twice, MPI is working 
If you see this twice, MPI is working

If you do not see these lines, do not start the client. MPI is not successfully installed, and the client will not run successfully.


4. Run the client: 

Run fah.exe to start the SMP client. You will get another pop-up firewall window. Note: We do not currently support running the SMP client as a service


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

D'oh lol

That worked 1st time 

only prob now is...


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> D'oh lol
> 
> That worked 1st time
> 
> only prob now is...



do you have win live messager ?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

Ive got a USB massager my gf got me for xmas lol

Yeah ive got MSN live, im not signed in though!


----------



## DOM (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ive got a USB massager my gf got me for xmas lol
> 
> Yeah ive got MSN live, im not signed in though!



well whats your name so I can add you and get on, cuz its faster then posting on here

you can send a pm if you want


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok cool


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

1 notch down the league is bad enough, but 2 in 1 day is harendous lol

Some one please help me get the SMP working, I have tried allsorts but most point me back to thinking its a stanford problem, god dam 0.0.0.0


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2007)

0.0.0.0 means there is no work available for you to do.

When you configure the client make sure you set the advanced options up so you accept big work units and advanced work units.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> 0.0.0.0 means there is no work available for you to do.
> 
> When you configure the client make sure you set the advanced options up so you accept big work units and advanced work units.



Ok, I will try again to set it up


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Can someone check these settings are ok? I have read its best not to use ie settings to fix the 0.0.0.0 problem also!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Change "Request work units without deadlines"  to "No". It will then ask you to set the advmethods flag to accept advanced work units, set that to "Yes".


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Change "Request work units without deadlines"  to "No". It will then ask you to set the advmethods flag to accept advanced work units, set that to "Yes".



Nice 1, thanks for the help


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh and by the way, did anyone else notice we broke into the top 600?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, and you are creeping up on me. Gonna have to get more serious about the SMP client and systems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish the SMP client worked reliably as a service, my x2 4400+ can't use it because the service function doesn't work.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont believe it, just got back in and cranked comp up and started F@H SMP client, I was upto 46% before I went out and now it has started all over again from the start? That took a good 8 hours of folding  

Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 21, 2007)

You will probably need to up your core voltage, mine did the same at 3.2Ghz stable for  a week of folding then it needed more. Strange.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 21, 2007)

Steevo said:


> You will probably need to up your core voltage, mine did the same at 3.2Ghz stable for  a week of folding then it needed more. Strange.



Upped a notch, all good so far and its actually doing a percentage faster now


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm, I was having the same problem on my 805 machine.  I was at 67% then I closed the client for a second, and restarted the client and it started back at 2%.  I'll have to try upping my core voltage.

Steevo, your slipping away from me, looks like it is time to get rid of that 805 and replace it with a E4300.  And I just upgraded that machine too...


----------



## Steevo (Jun 21, 2007)

I still have a couple up my sleeve.  All in good fun though, and for a good cause.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 21, 2007)

Im gonna keep up with dom the best I can, I know kreij is a techie and he has numerous rigs he can put it on so thats a no no lol

I dont want dom to get away as he cleverly forgot to help me get SMP going on my rig for his own personal gains... gowd dam you dom lol j/k


----------



## insider (Jun 21, 2007)

Should look something like this after everything on the front side of the PCB is sinked:






The mosfets do get hot, this increases the heat on the entire PCB itself, in turn further increasing the temps on the GPU/memory chips a bit.

I used much smaller sinks for the mosfets (they were tiny copper DDR1 ramsinks) from the ones pictures above, the 2 vregs had bigger square sinks on them.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice pic ^^^LOL

Just made #8.

Thanks for the tip on upping the voltage in SMP client,Steevo 

I was also getting some bugs with it,will give the voltage a try and see what happens.


----------



## DOM (Jun 21, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Im gonna keep up with dom the best I can, I know kreij is a techie and he has numerous rigs he can put it on so thats a no no lol
> 
> I dont want dom to get away as he cleverly forgot to help me get SMP going on my rig for his own personal gains... gowd dam you dom lol j/k



 Well I was messing with my mem tim and Im thinking one of the sticks is bad or doesnt like 4-4-4-12 @ 1000Mhz cuz thats what I been doing for the past days cuz It wouldnt boot and I had to leave it off and when I got on you weren't on messanger and I saw Steevo was helping you 

So is kreij using smp ? I dont think he is cuz I caught up to him 

What speed are you folding with specs. so how much mins does it take you to finish each %


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Well I was messing with my mem tim and Im thinking one of the sticks is bad or doesnt like 4-4-4-12 @ 1000Mhz cuz thats what I been doing for the past days cuz It wouldnt boot and I had to leave it off and when I got on you weren't on messanger and I saw Steevo was helping you
> 
> So is kreij using smp ? I dont think he is cuz I caught up to him
> 
> What speed are you folding with specs. so how much mins does it take you to finish each %



Yeah thats a good excuse lol j/k

I think he is you know and he is adding rigs all the time, he will tell you for sure though 

As for speed and time's im afraid thats classified information and if I told you your comp would blow up in 10 seconds, ok ok I will tell you lol

Ive knocked down to 3.29Ghz/470FSB @ 1,355v and I do a % in 13 mins


----------



## Steevo (Jun 21, 2007)

I average 4.13% per hour while using my work system. I have figured I use 4 hours of CPU useage during a 9 or 10 hour day.


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2007)

Im getting like 16 mins+ per % 

Does how many Processes running in Win Task Manager matter ?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 22, 2007)

Should be 4.


Different work units process faster. I am getting WU's with a four day max turnaround time.


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Should be 4.
> 
> 
> Different work units process faster. I am getting WU's with a four day max turnaround time.



I meant the total processes 

And I been using smp for over a week and they all only been 24hrs.+/- to finish each one and thay all been in the 15-17 mins per %


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 22, 2007)

Im doing my 2nd SMP work unit now, each percentage is taking 18mins, so its like steevo says it varies, got me 1760 points for my first unit though


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Damn, had a power outage this weekend and half my machines at work didn't get turned back on and I don't feel like driving all the way into work to turn them on...


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 24, 2007)

Ive had my system off since last night because I was at my girlfriends, so im behind 28  hours or so with my folding, I have to keep up with dom


----------



## DOM (Jul 1, 2007)

Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 552 of 71681  keep folding guys

Im catching up to you KennyT772


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 1, 2007)

Your doing well Dom 

I just haven't got the power to keep up with your clock! When folding interferes with your hardcore gaming you've got to sit down and ask yourself the question? Is the rig for folding or gaming, ive decided gaming


----------



## acousticlemur (Jul 2, 2007)

ok, im in too, how long should it take me to do a WU judging by my specs?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the team

My 3200+ takes 1-2 days for each WU,I just let it fold away all the time.
Doesn't matter how long it takes,every bit helps.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 2, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> ok, im in too, how long should it take me to do a WU judging by my specs?



my fiance's computer has your proc socket 939 and does them in about 3 days at stock speed and that's at about 75% cpu you should do em in 1.5 I'd say at 100%


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not running any rigs with SMP at the moment. My quad at home gets too hot with the temps rising outside and I have not had a chance to reseat my HS with new goop yet.

For some reason the SMP client doesn't work right on my PD 3.0 here at work. I starts up fine but it seems to hand and never gets to the point where it says "Complete 0 out of 200000 steps".  I'll have to fiddle around with it some more, you guys are getting too far ahead


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 5, 2007)

Kreij said:


> I'm not running any rigs with SMP at the moment. My quad at home gets too hot with the temps rising outside and I have not had a chance to reseat my HS with new goop yet.
> 
> For some reason the SMP client doesn't work right on my PD 3.0 here at work. I starts up fine but it seems to hand and never gets to the point where it says "Complete 0 out of 200000 steps".  I'll have to fiddle around with it some more, you guys are getting too far ahead



Why dont you run it @ 50% or something? Will still do a wu in 48hrs or so.

I think the true dual cores work with it fine not the PD though, would be good if it does and you find a cure for the hanging


----------



## acousticlemur (Jul 5, 2007)

well i have completed 2 1/2 WU's so far!!! lol the first one was huge!! 250 frames the second and third were 125 frames.  but so far so good.  i am running 100% stable at 2.5 GHZ  which makes me happy. although i dont like running my cpu at 100% for days on end! but it is good to stress it and let me know how stable my overclock is i guess!  and in a few days i am gonna put it on my 2 other computers too.


P.S. is there a linux version? cause if so then i could put it on one more!


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool nice one, aslong as your temps are ok I would'nt worry too much about it, but its up to you!

Im sure there is a linux version, just click the link in my sig


----------



## Steevo (Jul 5, 2007)

I just ordered a Toledo dual core 2.0Ghz from newegg to replace my 4000+.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Why dont you run it @ 50% or something? Will still do a wu in 48hrs or so.
> 
> I think the true dual cores work with it fine not the PD though, would be good if it does and you find a cure for the hanging



The SMP client works fine with Pentium Ds, I have it running on mine.

As for the hanging, make sure you ran the Install.bat file located in whatever folder you installed the SMP client in, and *DO NOT* run it as a service.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay !   I got the SMP core working on one of my duals, so it's back in the race for me !!


----------



## AndyBroke (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess i'm out of the contest, my dad wont allow me to have the server on all the time. He think it is dangerous to have the computer on all the time, because the server room get pretty hot when the computer is on. I tried to convince him that it isnt dangerous, and that the computer will turn itself off if it gets too hot.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a SMP system drop as the when our server went to sleep it wouldn't wake fast enough to fulfill the user rights assignment request. Domain security seems to play a part in how this runs.

Very odd.


I bypassed the problem by forceably assigning the rights needed.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm going to start folding fior you guys... I do fold, just not for you atm 
Anyway, wanted to ask, cuz my dual-core is too slow to run the SMP and meet deadlines, to make up for that, could I run 4 uni-CPU clients on it instead without too much of an adverse affect?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I would run 2 clients instead of 4 since you have 2 cores.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2007)

I did a remote reboot of our server and forgot that I had to be there to give it the OK to boot. So now it is sitting waiting for me to push the button=no folding. Dammit.


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 8, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I did a remote reboot of our server and forgot that I had to be there to give it the OK to boot. So now it is sitting waiting for me to push the button=no folding. Dammit.



Oh dear, how come its setup for you to be there to give it the ok? Sorta takes away the point of remote access! I understand if it's for security ofcourse


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2007)

That too. 



Steal our server, and you will get NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 10, 2007)

I am adding another C2D E6420 to my flock.

Should be next week.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Adding a new E4300 to my flock, should be up this weekend, but internet access will be spotty for a while.


----------



## infrared (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm back folding! 

Currently on my e6400 @ 3.76ghz, but i might back it down a bit to 3.6ghz later.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 11, 2007)

Am now folding an SMP client and a normal one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Did anyone else get a lot of Client-Core communication errors resulting in EUEs?  I thought it was just a problem with my Pentium D 805 machine, but it seems to have done it on all my machines that were running the SMP core yesterday that downloaded a new WU.  Perhaps bad WUs were sent out?


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 12, 2007)

I am in the mix to help out now fellas.  I just started folding roughly 30 minutes ago! 
My first WU will be finished before 3:00pm.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 12, 2007)

Started folding for TPU today, running two seperate console clients, and a GPU client 
Just hope it actually does a work unit... because it's been stationary for quite a while now...
Hopefully XP Pro x64 isn't a causing a problem for it.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 13, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Did anyone else get a lot of Client-Core communication errors resulting in EUEs?  I thought it was just a problem with my Pentium D 805 machine, but it seems to have done it on all my machines that were running the SMP core yesterday that downloaded a new WU.  Perhaps bad WUs were sent out?



I did, I had to reinstall a couple clients as the service woudn't start. But there was a security update to .net framework donce recently.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 13, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Did anyone else get a lot of Client-Core communication errors resulting in EUEs?  I thought it was just a problem with my Pentium D 805 machine, but it seems to have done it on all my machines that were running the SMP core yesterday that downloaded a new WU.  Perhaps bad WUs were sent out?




Yeah had trouble with my SMP machine too,11 hours wasted,just sitting there doing nothing


----------



## infrared (Jul 13, 2007)

It's really annoying they havn't bought out a GPU client for the 8800 series cards yet. Apparently they're working on it, but it's not as easy to code for nvidia for some reason.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 13, 2007)

infrared said:


> I'm back folding!
> 
> Currently on my e6400 @ 3.76ghz, but i might back it down a bit to 3.6ghz later.



If you dont mind me asking, how long does it take for your system to complete one WU???


----------



## infrared (Jul 13, 2007)

17 hours, usually both threads finish roughly the same time, so it's 2 every 17 hours 

BAD NEWS tho... raid array went bad last night  It had almost finished the WU's as well


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 14, 2007)

I would like to give a big WELCOME to the newcomers. We very much appreciate your folding efforts for the human race and it's future generations and for joining our team thank you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone managed to get the SMP client to work reliably as a service?  Everytime I try it it just gets stuck at the "working..." part and never actually goes onto the "Completed 0 out of 500000 Steps" part.

I thought I read that you need to put something in the services properties to get it to work, but that might have been for something else.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 15, 2007)

Username and password on the account and use that as the logon for the service.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 16, 2007)

Well better late than never...Got my PC's (2) both folding, and also I got a banned member folding for us also(lol)  Passing the word and I'm going on a kick to install it on every pc i run across!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 16, 2007)

eh looks like I'll be joining you..not 24/7 because im running this on my main rig but it should help.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 16, 2007)

not 24/7 here either thats why I decided to put it on both PC's ......altho if you only run one instance on a dualcore...its only 50% useage. Ive been surfing and on Teamspeak for the past 3 hrs and its been going strong!


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 16, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> ......altho if you only run one instance on a dualcore...its only 50% useage.



If you have a dualcore install the SMP client,it's for dualcores.

Also gives better points per WU,I am averaging 1500 points per WU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> not 24/7 here either thats why I decided to put it on both PC's ......altho if you only run one instance on a dualcore...its only 50% useage. Ive been surfing and on Teamspeak for the past 3 hrs and its been going strong!



I've been leaving it going while I play games and haven't noticed a single slowdown, the processor priority for F@H is so low that virtually everything take priority over it so when you run games the game gets the CPU power, not F@H.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 20, 2007)

My internet at work has been down since Wednesday, so I lost a lot of time folding.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2007)

TPU Folding NEWS Headlines :

TPU Team breaks into the top 500!

Steevo in first place.

18 Active Users, 54 total users

PTV is down to 12th, what happened?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

Am now folding again, with 2 normal clients, and a third on the way. Maybe even a fourth if I decide to give my sister my old comp. And a fifth if I can get a IDE HDD.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't got my X2 folding yet and the newest e6420 is waiting to be unleashed. I stopped it at 2.8Ghz for heat reasons. Mebey more later.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 2, 2007)

My X2 won't go. Dunno why. The E6420 is folding.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

How Steevo, how many comps you got folding?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Steevo said:


> My X2 won't go. Dunno why. The E6420 is folding.



What is the problem with the X2?



Ben Clarke said:


> How Steevo, how many comps you got folding?



My guess would be 15-20.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

My guesss is 2000-2500. He h4x other ppl's and makes them fold for him.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL, Solaris17 has done 14 WU's and has 7 points


----------



## DOM (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> LOL, Solaris17 has done 14 WU's and has 7 points



its the other way around 

7 WU's and has 14 points


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just made 6th position.

And closing in on Kreij and KennyT,if I could just get my other dual core running now ::sigh::


----------



## Steevo (Aug 3, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> My guesss is 2000-2500. He h4x other ppl's and makes them fold for him.



Benefit of being network-system admin. I h@x0rz my ownz M3g@hur7z!!!!!!!




I haven't figured out why the X2 won't do SMP yet. I will have more time tonight to look and think, I have been busy the last few weeks and have had little time to play. :shadedshu 67 hours this week at work so far. Plus half a day tomorrow.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm about to start SMP on my system now. I'm hoping the network bug won't kick in, I lost days of Folding from it before.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 4, 2007)

Yep, my X2 is folding fine, with four core apps running, each using around 25% CPU.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm experimenting running 8 single core clients on my X2, because mine failed to fold correctly too. I'll give you an average WU time when my monitoring program figures it out.

Task manager detects each core is using around 13% CPU usage.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 5, 2007)

Why not run just two,one for each core.It would finish each WU quicker.

Why did the X2 not fold correctly,I will be getting mine back soon and hope to fold with it to.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 5, 2007)

I dunno, it used to run fine on mine/ It runs to 9% now then Error 63's continously, then won't do anything.

And the reason I want to run 8 is because it's an ezxperiment and it'll get more WU's done.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 5, 2007)

Strange that!! Forum seems to be down now as well,cant find any info on X2 issues.

And with 8 WU each would take longer to finish
100/8 = 13
100/2 = 50


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 5, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 5, 2007)

I can't run the SMP client on my X2. Mebeh the difference in rounding for the specific way AMD handles over Intel the SSE2 for this app. Tis why AMD couldn't run some of the large WUs a couple years back, their rounding was found to be a bit different than Intels, and a very miniscule amount off.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 5, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I can't run the SMP client on my X2. Mebeh the difference in rounding for the specific way AMD handles over Intel the SSE2 for this app. Tis why AMD couldn't run some of the large WUs a couple years back, their rounding was found to be a bit different than Intels, and a very miniscule amount off.




I have the SMP client running on my Opty175,and wanted to run it on my X2, when I get it back  off my brother.
Ah well then,will just run a couple of console clients as a service,if I cant get the SMP to work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 6, 2007)

The SMP client is running fine on my X2.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I have to take that back now.  It seems the SMP client randomly just stops folding on my X2 and I can't figure out why.  It seems the Core exes just end suddenly for some reason.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 16, 2007)

I finally got mine to work. Apparently my keyboard was causing issues, as well as systm isses. And my really old one causes bad spelling as yo uhave to really push to get the keys to move.




Strange.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I figured you did once you started producing more points than me again.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 18, 2007)

joined up


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2007)

I've started folding. I've dedicated one of my 2.6gig cores to it. When I go to sleep you will have both of my cores.

Ed - seems I can't join the fold just yet. I assure you, I will build a second computer no matter how low end and have a dedicated machine for this 24/7. I may be able to get one for free.

Question: Would generic processors not be able to do as much as a quality one of the same speed just for this program? eg. Celeron 2ghz vs P4 2ghz, athlon 3000+ vs sempron 3000+


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2007)

hat said:


> Question: Would generic processors not be able to do as much as a quality one of the same speed just for this program? eg. Celeron 2ghz vs P4 2ghz, athlon 3000+ vs sempron 3000+



The lower amounts of Cache, lowered bus rates, and lower memory speeds would slow down the calculations.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 18, 2007)

How many with ATi cards are running the GPU console (not the GUI)?  It seems to pack WU's away rather quick


----------



## Steevo (Aug 18, 2007)

I had mine going, but switched to the SMP cllient for now. I could possibly do the SMP plus the GPU if it would let me on three systems.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 18, 2007)

SMP works fine for me now.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 18, 2007)

> I had mine going, but switched to the SMP cllient for now. I could possibly do the SMP plus the GPU if it would let me on three systems.



not sure if it will or not; the way they describe the consoles on the site it seems as long as every console has it's own directory and advanced options are set to different Machine ID's for each console it should work; but some of the FAQ's on the site can be a little confusing.

I have the GPU console and the FAH504 console running at the same time without any problems, but, those 2 alone put my CPU at a steady 100% when the system goes idle.


It's too bad the SMP console isn't more supportive of HT CPU's, even though it's only a 2nd logical core . . .


----------



## Steevo (Aug 18, 2007)

SMP works for me on HT CPU's, you just need enough speed and RAM.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 18, 2007)

even a single core proc. with HT enabled?

although, honestly, I don't think it would really benefit my system too much.  Although this P4HT is clocked at 3.06, the FSB is a measly 133 thanks to this mobo   - the BIOS doesn't support OC at all, even with ClockGen or some other loaded BIOS tweaker


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2007)

Apparantly, my dad isn't going to let me do this becuse OMG IT TAKES BANDWIDTH. 
I was going to run it 24/7, but he doesn't know how much bandwidth it will take to run the program. I would be using the console version. How much bandwidth would it take?
ps I got the computer for folding


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 19, 2007)

it uses no bandwidth once it's actually running - the console only connects to the server to download WUs and upload completed WUs.  If it takes the console 2 days to finish a WU, then it will be 2 days before it reconnects to the server; I haven't seen it take anymore than a minute to up/download.


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2007)

About how big is a WU? in filesize
if it matters I will be using the console version, not the graffix version. And it will be running windows 2000.


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn it all...

When I got the computer today my dad said he wasn't going to let me do it because he was worried about having a 24/7 connection to the internet for it (bandwidth). So I found out how the program works. Each WU is 350K, which is such a miniscule amount to be uploading. I tried explaining this to my dad that it wouldn't affect the bandwidth at all, but he wouldn't even listen to me because he's so worried about his bandwidth. damn it all to hell

I wish I was old enough to get a job so I could buy a dialup line just for this shit.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 19, 2007)

if the console doesn't have a 24/7 connection, it periodically will re-check to see if the connection is available - if not, it continues working


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2007)

I figured it out. On our connection, it will take less than 6 seconds to upload a WU. And WU's will probably take upwards of a week to complete on that old computer (533MHz celeron, 1x256MB SDRAM). My dad is so selfesh with his bandwidth he won't even let me explain how little this program will be using.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 22, 2007)

hat said:


> I figured it out. On our connection, it will take less than 6 seconds to upload a WU. And WU's will probably take upwards of a week to complete on that old computer (533MHz celeron, 1x256MB SDRAM). My dad is so selfesh with his bandwidth he won't even let me explain how little this program will be using.



Just install it as a service, then he won't know it is running unless he opens up task manager and sees it and knows what it is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

well im back in the game hahahahahahaahh with my rig in specs but this time i live in a house with mad amounts of comps so i have my rig my buds desktop(on 24/7) his laptop my girlfreinds laptop her moms desktop and laptop and ill hook up this 533 later this week let the folding begin!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to get my gpu crunching?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

For those with SMP problems: if you use a wireless network, it's buggy under XP, sometimes when there's a "blip" in the network, the cleint terminates it's cores.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> can anyone tell me how to get my gpu crunching?



I don't think you can with the 8600GT.



Ben Clarke said:


> For those with SMP problems: if you use a wireless network, it's buggy under XP, sometimes when there's a "blip" in the network, the cleint terminates it's cores.



Hmmm...My X2 is on wireless, and is experiencing exactly that problem.  Damn, time to run a cable.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, they're working on it now. It does'nt ahppen in Vista, 2003, or 2000 because the tcpip.sys or some other file is different to XP.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

@Solaris: GPU is only available for ATi cards.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

Also, the forum they have is back, I'm currently logged in, the white-screen error no longer affects people. If it does, let me know, I'll notify the admin for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

grr stupid wireless  i want my smp consol to work :'(


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

I know how ya feel... when I'm at school, I disconnect my wireless so it can't disconnect


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Yeah, they're working on it now. It does'nt ahppen in Vista, 2003, or 2000 because the tcpip.sys or some other file is different to XP.



Is it just the SMP client?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, just SMP.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

GPU on cards with 256MB RAM

When running the GPU client, every 2 - 18 seconds depending on the speed of your card the windows UI seizes, pauses, or otherwise stops for a short duration. Your mouse pointer stops moving, the video you're watching freezes then catches up, your application windows don't update etc. It might be as short as a split second or it might be as long as a couple seconds. You could describe it as hitching, lagging, or freezing.

How do you know if you're affected by this problem? If you have read the description above and are still wondering you probably don't have it. It's a very big problem that you'd definitely notice if you are trying to use the system and GPU fold at the same time. 


ALL PCIe cards with 256mb EXCEPT cards based on the RV570 GPU are affected. Currently that means only X1950 Pro & X1650XT are unaffected on PCIe. 

AGP cards ARE NOT affected regardless of memory quantity. 

All supported driver sets are affected (6.5, 6.10 & 6.11, etc...). 

All chipset/cpu configurations are affected.



Heh, I could be official TPU Folding Problem Solver...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

if only you could tell me if their was a mod to get it to work on nvidia cards..i feel sad


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

It used to be run on nVidia cards, but they eliminated that client  they say nVidia cards have not enough power, and that nVidia's drivers won't work with it 

And believe me, I looked everywhere for a mod... no such luck...

I wonder if I can get a title saying TPU Folding Guru... probably not....


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> It used to be run on nVidia cards, but they eliminated that client  they say nVidia cards have not enough power, and that nVidia's drivers won't work with it
> 
> And believe me, I looked everywhere for a mod... no such luck...





Man WTF?! i have 725mhz sitting their doing nothing...



Ben Clarke said:


> I wonder if I can get a title saying TPU Folding Guru... probably not....





not the power to do that....


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

Not the power to do what?



> Man WTF?! i have 725mhz sitting their doing nothing...



I did'nt post that. And anyway, it's 733MHz, noob. And I don't have a spare WLAN adapter that works to connect it to teh net.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL sorry i fucked up the tags i was responding to you here let me try agqain.....


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

Aaaah, now I see... as such, I apologise calling you a noob...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> Man WTF?! i have 725mhz sitting their doing nothing...



Yeah, I feel you pain man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2007)

do you think i could download an older version with nvidia support? think it would support my card?...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

I looked everywhere man. I even resorted to using Google. It's not anywhere


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2007)

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/11287

Info on nvidia folding.


And if IIRC, it was version 3 or 4 for GPU that supported nVidia, not sure.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 5, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> GPU on cards with 256MB RAM
> 
> When running the GPU client, every 2 - 18 seconds depending on the speed of your card the windows UI seizes, pauses, or otherwise stops for a short duration. Your mouse pointer stops moving, the video you're watching freezes then catches up, your application windows don't update etc. It might be as short as a split second or it might be as long as a couple seconds. You could describe it as hitching, lagging, or freezing.
> 
> ...




Not sure on all that . . . I've been using the GPU Console instead of the Client - I can say I have no problem at all like that with the Console.

It tends to pack them away fairly quick, though; it'll finish a step about every 9 minutes with my very slight OC.  Every 10 minutes at stock GPU timings.  I have noticed, though, that the GPU Console seems to snag high CPU priority (even though XP lists it as low).  It can take a very long time for other programs to load up when opened.

Otherwise, I tried using the SMP - even though I only have a P4 HT, and yeah, it just ran even slower than it already does, so I use the 504Console instead.

If you're looking to try and pick up some speed, I'd recommend using the Consoles, as these don't require and progress rendering to a window (which tends to slow up CPU progress).

Otherwise, TPU seems to be slowly climbing the ranks, coupla weeks ago, team standing was at 435, now at 418.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 5, 2007)

Nvidia cards are unsupported due to lack of power and the lower precision Nvidia uses. There was a big fiasco a few years back about the precision Nvidia was using to gain performance. The continued on the tradition, but it appears the 88XXseries cards are full 32 bit native, so in theory the client could run on them if Nvidia would release more controll, and better hardware arcatecture to the F@H guys. But they won't.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

folding for another team sorry... but bump
I wish Nvidia cards were supported.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2007)

I joined as teh master


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

are you running the SMP?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2007)

the what?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2007)

The SMP client for dual and quad core systems... The WUs are worth more and have a more strict deadline.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 22, 2007)

On my way back... running 4 normal clients and hoping for more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2007)

hey guys, Ive been folding for a week or so now. I was planning to join somebody elses team but im on this site a lot anyway, so it would only make sense that I join your team

all flamers welcome

look out for me - D3mon_Of_Th3_F4LL


*EDIT*


Sorry guys, quick question....If I used the same name on 2 machines running folding home, would that create a conflict on how my scores/results are collected????


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 22, 2007)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry guys, quick question....If I used the same name on 2 machines running folding home, would that create a conflict on how my scores/results are collected????



I don't think so... some people use loads of PCs, it will just combine the workload under one name.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I don't think so... some people use loads of PCs, it will just combine the workload under one name.



sweet, thanks for that bud!


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm down for a few weeks - until I get my mobo back.  This second rig just doesn't have the speed for the CPU client and I can't run my 1950PRO in my current workhorse rig, so the GPU client is currently out, too.

Oh, well . . .


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 22, 2007)

Guys im using the console version for my dual core, but i have an x1900xt as well so is there a way to use both cores plus the GPU while still keeping the console method? Like have the seperate consoles open but another one for the GPU?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been using different versions, so far I've used the GPU GUI version with my x1950pro for the last couple of weeks,
I did 16WU's, for a worth of 5280points, averaging only 330ppd.
I tried the SMP Console 5.91beta (I think that's the version), and it took a long time, but I scored 1760points for one WU!
I am now trying FAH 6.0 Beta, supposedly it can run SMP and Non-SMP WU's by adding -smp flag to command line. Of course it's got the GUI, I am unsure if that will comprimise my performance or not, I do not leave the window open, just the icon in the system tray.

I have read of users getting decent points using SMP and GPU clients at the same time, but the time it takes to finish those WU's, the validations, and the points don't seem to make up for it. From what I've read using SMP based folding is the way to go. I hope someday they can harness the 320 shaders on my future 2900pro for the GPU client, maybe we could give the PS3 a run for its money! hehe!

Any suggestions to FAH pro's out there? I'm going to have my rig and my GF's rig running FAH. Should I just use the old SMP Console? What's everyone's luck with v6 GUI been? Does the SMP really work on it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2007)

The GUI is always slower than the console.  You should be able to run both the SMP console and the GPU console at the same time with little slowdown in either.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, I'll try the SMP and GPU consoles at the same time and see how it turns out.

I didn't like the beta 6 FAH, it only used 23% of core 1 and 75% of core 2 on average, even with the -smp tag. I'm sure it's useful, but I don't think it's optimal to getting WU's done.

Thanks for the input newtekie1, btw, how's the new PSU treatin ya?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Thanks for the input newtekie1, btw, how's the new PSU treatin ya?



It is doing great, it even fixed a few of my other demons that I thought were caused by the PSU, but could never prove it until I finally made the switch.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 30, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> It is doing great, it even fixed a few of my other demons that I thought were caused by the PSU, but could never prove it until I finally made the switch.



Hell yeah! That's the way we like it, replace something to fix a major problem and have others disappear also! Nice dude!

Is there anything I should adjust for settings when using SMP and GPU together? Both are set to use 100% CPU, and SMP does at least show 100% load on both cores by itself. It does take approx 2 minutes longer per pass than with just SMP, so I figure that's not too bad.

As-far-as GPU console, this is my first real run with it, as I was just using the GUI version for my last 16 WU's in GPU.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 1, 2007)

I should have four new multi-core boxes being built in the winter as we are upgrading at work. A couple moths away and more powah, and new CPU's to choose from, might start folding on my home box again as it is cooler out.


Everyone is doing great, we are rocketing up in places. Great job.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm donating all I can from my main PC (system specs) and my GF's P4 setup. I may have access to another older PC..

Steevo you've donated a TON! I hope to get in a routine to keep this going at night, the one thing I liked about the GUI versions was the pause feature, but I heard it was faster and better to use the console versions. I think I have 7k points, which is good for me. And with cooler temps my PC temps stay nice and cool!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2007)

quick! pos, lets make a tpu f@h club. i call co captain


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the GPU console as it runs quite a bit faster than the GUI - you can also pick up a little bit more speed if you overclock your GPU at all.  The way my rig runs right now, it takes about 8 min for the GPU console to complete one step, and as long as no one turns off my machine, it can usually crank 1 or 2 GPU WU's in a day.

As for the CPU, I use the console there, too.  I tried the SMP to see if that would actually make a difference with my HT P4 (they were right on their site, it doesn't), and it actually ran near about twice as slow.  It usually takes about 3 days to finish a WU with the CPU for me.  Although, I do have the set advanced methods, request WU with deadlines, and accept WU > 5MB, too, which slows it down some; but, if I don't set it for the harder tasks, it has taken over a day just to get through to the work server for assignment - the advanced and oversized WU are assigned from a different server, you get more points for these, too.

Still, though, I haven't been able to contribute with my mobo still being out - I did try to run a CPU WU this last week, took 5 days to complete on this slow mobo and factory clocked P4; not worth that much CPU stress for 120 some odd points.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2007)

I have my G/F's P4 system running fah 6 beta console, but it won't go over 50% CPU load, even though I allow it 100%. I would debate turning off HT, but it seems to help some with performance outside of fah. It is slowwww at folding atm though.

Rig:

P4 630 3.0/2mb/800FSB L2, Hyper Threading, OC'd to 3.5, 1.4 stock vcore, 1.4 current vcore, 1.38 w/droop, idle and load,
1GB DDR400 Oc'd to DDR484, 3-4-4-7,
Abit AS8-V, w/Vdroop mod.
ATI X850 XT PE w/AC Silencer 5 Rv. 2 Cooler

I haven't looked into the P4 issue too much, but I did not use the -smp flag in FAH 6 beta, so all I can figure is that HT is causing the 50% load. Any thoughts?

So far while using SMP console and GPU console, both slowed down, GPU the most, SMP is still getting 1700+ points per WU, GPU was paused at 60-some-%. As long as my system stays nice 'n cool, I have no problems folding, and folding for TPU at that.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 2, 2007)

I may be a bit behind on this discussion but the GPU needs a CPU core dedicated to it to work even moderately well, making it an odd trade off whether to run SMP or Reg + GPU


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I'm getting back into this, I'm going to be running regular clients on 100% priority... fair enough, it'll slow my games down, but it's for a good cause.


----------



## The_Shady_1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Joining, Graphical Client.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 9, 2007)

my rig is back up and running . . .

got the CPU 6 console buring (actually seems to run a bit faster than 5 did), plus the GPU console, too (cause it cranks and packs 'em away real quick).

I'm having a bit of an issue with the GPU console right now, though . . . I guess the beta5 epxpired or something, as I have to change WIN date/time to get it to open.  I bump the date back to 06, and once it's running change th date back to 07.  No issues with it asides from this, and WU's seem to be accepted.  Hopefully they'll release a new GPU console beta soon . . .

I'm almost debating on trying to run the SMP again with the GPU console running - I haven't had too much of a chane to really determine if it's worth it or not, but if an SMP WU contributes a lot more than a standard CPU WU, I'd say it'd be worth the longer completion time for the F@H project and the TPU standings. . .


----------



## Steevo (Oct 9, 2007)

Had to reinstall all my SMP clients as they were past the expiration date.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Had to reinstall all my SMP clients as they were past the expiration date.



Me too...which I find just a little annoying considering they aren't actually changing anything or releasing new versions.

Oh, and is it possible to run the SMP client and the GPU client at the same time?  Is anyone doing it?  And do they have Folding up and going on the HD 2000 series yet?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 9, 2007)

> And do they have Folding up and going on the HD 2000 series yet?



last I had seen on their site, or on the support forums, it doesn't look that way.  But, I've noticed they tend to be a little slow to update the main site with new info.


I've become a little aggitated with my father seeing as how he keeps shutting down my rig while I'm at work during the day.  The complain that it costs them to much for the electircal bill - I offered to pay them the $.50 a day my computer uses, which is still far and above how much power the rig is actually consuming under full-boogey load, but they still don't believe me, so . . . in retaliation D ) I've installed the CPU console as an idle background service on both of his computers (which are running all day while he's home - he's retired).  I wonder how long it will take him to notice they're running . . .

Oh, if anyone needs it, it seems the GPU console has finally been updated to 6.


Also - has anyone had any problems with the new CPU console 6 beta1?  The console reported this morning that the client died and wouldn't run at all, so I had to re-load console 5.


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2007)

I've joined the fold with my main rig, using my spare core. I really only use 1. When I'm at school or elsewhere I will use 2 if I can remember. CPU is at 2650MHz for now, will go for 2750MHz, I know it's stable there.

//me wants phenom now for folding :/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

I want a quad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

Are they trying to get the Nvidia GPU to fold?If they get it to work on the 7900 than i would be more than happy to use my GPU that runs at 595mhz 24/7 602mhz benching.


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2007)

Just use your cpu. I use my second core so it doesn't affect anything I do, yet I still benefit TPU and all of humanity 

set the affinity of  FahCore_78.exe to CPU 1, uncheck CPU 0.

Or if you have a Quad, use CPU 2 and CPU 3


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just use all your cores.  It won't affect anything you do as long as the thing you are doing has a higher priority.  It doesn't affect games.


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't believe that im in 4th overall and I haven't done a smp since 8-02-2007


----------



## Steevo (Oct 16, 2007)

I should be back to normal shortly, before newtekie takes over first. And hopefully all my new systems will be built here shortly. I have been wondering about trading my new system here for at work a quad core. You know, as it is outadated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2007)

Are the Nvidia users ever going to be able to use the GPU for folding?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I should be back to normal shortly, before newtekie takes over first. And hopefully all my new systems will be built here shortly. I have been wondering about trading my new system here for at work a quad core. You know, as it is outadated.



NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## hat (Oct 18, 2007)

Just curious how much a Celeron 500MHz with 256MB SDRAM in sinlge channel will contribute to this project?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 18, 2007)

More than nothing. So it is worth it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Steevo said:


> More than nothing. So it is worth it.



Agreed.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, the only problem is I only have one monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc... all that good stuff. I can hook it up to the internet, I would just have to get it folding and just leave it that way.

Also, there's no clockgen for that particular motherboard.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2007)

If i had the space I would have my dual proccy Pentium Pro machine, and my AMD550 folding. But while we work on our home we are limited on space for storage and living.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2007)

The 500MHz celery with 128 or 256MB SDRAM, with a highly optomized services.msc using only nescessary sercvices has joined the fold.
Folding 24/7 for TPU:
One instance of the DOS F@H on:
5200+ @ 2680MHz
Crucial DDR2533 @ 268MHz 4-4-4-12-12-1T

and one instance of DOS F@H on:
Celery 500MHz 128kb l2 cahce heh
128 or 256MB SDRAM unknown speed and timings

all 24/7.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2007)

I may be adding a 733MHz PIII with 256 or 512MB of RAM to this. That's MAY.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 19, 2007)

I used to fold on my PC, but it became corrupt, so now I only fold on my PS3.. :-(  I wish I could fold on my pc, because I would use my v-card.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2007)

Found the specs of machine 3. 500MHz PIII, 384MB RAM.
Anways, the program (console version, just liek the other 2), is not recieving the work packets. Obviously, I have an internet connection here. Windows firewall is configured to allow it, the only other protective software is AVG Antivirus, bit it's just an AV... no firewall.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2007)

Do not use Internet Explorer settings.
Sometimes it takes a few hours to get a work packet depending on what time of day, if there are alot of WU's being requested, or work being submitted it can overrun the servers.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't!!
will leave it trying


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it worth setting up DSL (damn small linux) on the 500MHz Celeron for 24/7 folding? Will the speed increace be worth the pain of trying Linux for the first time, ableit for a simple purpose?


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2007)

*File I/O error*

When I try to run more than one instance of F@H on my dual-core rig I get an I/O error, why?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2007)

ya i got that too i was like wtf?


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, I found out that to do. You need two F@H folders, and two F@H .exes. Make shortcuts of both to your desktop, and configure them both independantly (you'll need to go and change the machine ID. They both cant be 1, it's like trying to have 2 wtf.txt files in the same folder. Use 1 and 2). Then fold. X2.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just use the SMP client. It is easier and helps the cause more, plus it gives you more points per WU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2007)

smp dopesnt work for me...that why i try to run 2 instances

does anyone know how to fix the smp client?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2007)

hat said:


> OK, I found out that to do. You need two F@H folders, and two F@H .exes. Make shortcuts of both to your desktop, and configure them both independantly (you'll need to go and change the machine ID. They both cant be 1, it's like trying to have 2 wtf.txt files in the same folder. Use 1 and 2). Then fold. X2.




kk thnx


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2007)

After  the SMP install navigate to the folder C:\Program Files\Folding at home SMP etc...


and double click the install.bat file, follow the instructions.


Then your shuld be able to double click the fah.exe file to launch it. You will need to fill in the username, team and other information. 


Finally browse to your services, find the folding at home service and right click and change its logon rights, your username and password, click apply, and ok.



If it will not launch as a service you can always add it into your startup folder.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 20, 2007)

Am about to start folding again on this rig and the downstairs one, and I might see about askign the school to fold as well, since the IT teacher likes me. I can spare my games running a bit slower, it's for a great cause.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2007)

It doesn't affect computing if you set it up for low priotity. It just takes whatever is available, if something else wants/needs CPU power, that something else gets it first.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 20, 2007)

Not here lol. I'm going to see about fixing my old rigs up to get them folding.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2007)

Then you didn't do it right. Noob.

Update on my folding:
I have 2 instances of F@H running on the system in my sig. Large work units and advmethods allowed.
One instance on the 500MHz Celery 2/ 256MB RAM. Large work units prohibited, advmethods allowed.
One instance on my grand's 500MHz PIII w/ 384MB RAM. Large work units prohibited, advmethods allowed. (I got it to work!!)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 21, 2007)

Interesting... I pwn you all on PPD.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2007)

ETA? Estimated Time of Apeshit? 


A friend coded a widget for the Vista sidebar that shows some interesting stuff. However, Vista sucks, so moot point.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 21, 2007)

ETA = Estimated Time of Arrival (at their servers)

Inetresting though...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

woot \o/ Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)  	 366 of 84313


366 we can be number 1 come on guys lets fold!!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

I are Fold!


That was random. But yeah, I'm folding.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2007)

We are drawing closer to our slow time, and as soon as that hits I have more PC upgrades.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

help i want smp


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

How much memory did you assign to the client?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

all my ram


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

In that case, the SMP servers are overloaded. Did you run install.bat?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

yup but it says it cant connect to solaris17(my account) or SKYNET(my rig) so i tried no password cause i dont have one on my system so i just hit enter and it was like no i dont like it when theirs no password....and whats worse is i cant fix that because after failing at install.bat i just ran fah and it asked if i wanted to make it a service i was like ya(so i could change the log in info....so i make it start w/ windows ok. then it fails natrually so i reboot so i can change the privlages of the servvice only to see it isnt their..wtf?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2007)

To get the SMP client to get work units you need to configure it correctly, don't follow the first post in this thread, it is wrong.






That is how it needs to be setup(with your username of course, but you can use mine if you like ).  You have to accept big work units and you have to accept advanced work units.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

That's where you went wrong Solaris. At the minute, it won't work properly if you set it up as a service.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2007)

And you have to have a password for the SMP client to work.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, it wont work configured as a service, or without a password. Uncle Fungus told me. Also, Steevo, I notice you registered on the official boards.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

well it kinda worked i got a core so wait i need to setup a passwork to get it to work for like my account?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats Solaris, you are now running your first SMP WU. I recommend this tool to monitor it: FahMon


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, that is the correct SMP core(a1).  Now 4 processes with that name should pop up using ~25% of your CPU each once work starts.

Also, the SMP client can be configured to work as a service.  However, once you install it as a service you have to go into services.msc and configure it.  You need to go into the service's properties and go to the logon tab.  There you can tell it to use your username and password and it will work after that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry i kinda scrolled up on that screen...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Solaris, this may help: http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic21591.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2007)

If it is having a problem starting the core, it is probably because you need to re-run install.bat.  And you have to have a password.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

YES im up boys i created a password for my account re ran install.bat used the pass now im at 000 steps complete (o percent) shes working Solaris is folding smp style and my task manager confirms it w00ot!!! thank you.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Solaris, to allow you to monitor the progress and calculate your PPD, use the tool I posted above  And don't forgot to thank us for our help


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

of course ill thank you but first any ideas? im getting closer but ughghghgh


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll post that on the FAH boards for you. Sit tight till I get a response.

EDIT: Try uninstalling FAH through Add/Remove Programs, and try instaling again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

ok tnx for the help


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you try the re-install method?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2007)

This is more sensative to hardware failure than any other software I have found. My C2D here needed to have a .2 volt increase after a week of running the SMP to remain stable, everything else worked fine, but F@H is that sensative.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2007)

thats what im doing rasing my voltages and adjusting my timings. i remember when oblivion came out it hated OC's


----------



## Steevo (Oct 22, 2007)

The reason Intels prform so much better with F@H is the higher precision they can do, in the tiny microscopic relm of rounding a processor does a few billionths make a difference, and a slightly different round up or down can make a huge difference on a project likt this.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Solaris, try the reinstall method. That might work.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 22, 2007)

Try with less of an OC,I had to cut back on my OC to get SMP to fold on my Opty.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

i will be folding on a 1.2ghz Celeron soon for TPU and i am going to be folding for TPU soon on my system that is in my specs.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2007)

> This is more sensative to hardware failure than any other software I have found. My C2D here needed to have a .2 volt increase after a week of running the SMP to remain stable, everything else worked fine, but F@H is that sensative.



I'd have to absolutely agree . . . I finally got around to getting this P4 stable at 4GHz, and F@H is the only program that will crash the rig, after about 30-45min of running.  Nothing else seems to be that sensitive - I've been able to run ScienceMark, SuperPi, PCMark05, F@H GPU, and F@H CPU simultaneously from initial boot - but if I leave just the CPU console alone for a long while, BSoD.

I still wish I could take more of an advantage with the HyperThreading capability of this CPU, but HT isn't supported in any of their consoles, yet.  Just CPU alone only runs at 40% load, if I add in the GPU console, it puts it straight at 100%.  Oh well . . .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

folding on my X2 and a 1.2ghz Celeron. Should help bring TPU up some maybe not alot but every little bit will help right?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2007)

yay ok guys i cut back to 2.85 and she'll fold no problem i win!!!!! smp folding ftw!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good to hear it.  Start pumping out those WUs.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2007)

Screw it. I'm going back to XP, and SMP. See ya'll later.


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2007)

Any idea on when they will get the F@H GPU version working on Nvidia cards, specifically the 8 series?
lol 6.66 PPD


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2007)

They won't. Pandegroup said NVIDIA won't help them with the driver, and the cards don't have the performance anyways. Apparantly.


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2007)

WTGAY!!
What's so special about SMP anyway? Is it faster? Would it do workunits that the old console would do? I'f so I'm going to run double SMP instead of double... uh... old core as soon as my current WU's finish (76%)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2007)

You should only run 1 SMP, it was designed to use 4 cores. It's not faster, it just makes use of all cores instead of just 1.


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah, so instead of doing two workunits at the same time, I do one at double the speed. Interesting.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2007)

Kind of... there's an SMP FAQ on the site, that should explain it. I just do it for the PPD boost, really. Deadlines are REALLY short though.


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2007)

That's OK, I finish most WU's in ~2 days or less.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

What SMP does is... It is a bigger WU and uses all of the cores, most have a dead line of 2-4 days. They are worth most of the time more than 1000. You can make the deadlines hat i can make them when running at 2.4ghz so i know you can.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2007)

My X2 4400+ makes the deadlines@2.8GHz, so a 5200+ should manage just fine even at stock speeds.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Congrats Solaris, you are now running your first SMP WU. I recommend this tool to monitor it: FahMon



ok got it but how do i set it up? ok so i finally figured out how to get it to load my client...but it wont update it or show me progress it just says N/A


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you told it download all new projects? (FahMon --> Download new projects) This will update the programs database of projects. It's about a 200kb download.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

ya


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm. I'll have a look at the site, see if it says anything. It may just be that Uncle_Fungus hasn't worte that project in yet, because it's a new one. You didn't point it at the work directory, did you? It needs to be the folder with the .exe.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing on the site, try doing another update and restarting FahMon. That might do it.

Also, I just noticed I made 1000th post in here. Looks like Folding has really taken off here.


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2007)

SMP isn't working for me. I put in my computer username (User), and my password, but it says couldn't connect to user-lotsofnumbers...

I do not have a password for my Windows account, is that what I'm missing?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, you need a password.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

OK... Solaris, open Task Manager and see how much CPU time in total is being used... I justy remembered one of the bugs in SMP.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

NVM thanks ben i pointed it to the directory not the work folder sorry..... hey but check this out

update on team

Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)  	 363 of 84520

before it was 366 come on guys w0ot!! #1 is what we want.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working now. Also, be careful with WLAN and SMP... if the connection drops with wireless internet, it has a habit of terminating all the cores.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

ya i noticed im running wireless...but when i game it resets my connection so ill leave it be no gaming till it finishes....eta 11 hours deadline 2days ill make it its worth 1700 or so points


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep. Now all I need is a load of money for christmas and I'll have my quaddie.

Fun Folding Fact: An unoverclocked C2Q can score over 5000PPD on SMP client.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

whats ppd?


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2007)

posts per day 
not really


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Points per day


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok cause mine just went down a little......but were it says credit i will get that?


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, I got it half-working. It seems to be trying to connect to 0.0.0.0, and it isn't getting any work packets. :-?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, as long as you meet the deadline.

@hat: Check you have over 512MB memory assigned to the client.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2007)

hat said:


> Ok, I got it half-working. It seems to be trying to connect to 0.0.0.0, and it isn't getting any work packets. :-?




i had the same prob dude now that it actually tries to connect follow newtechis instructions copy his box option for option and it will fold.


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2007)

I followed all of his settings, even 100% CPU and 2048MB ram, still nothing.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

When you ran install.bat, did you allow all processes that came up through your firewall?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 24, 2007)

Sometimes you will be bumped up or down in the mix of performance and demand depending on machine capabilaties, and unit turn time.


For example my work machine is folding one that is not listed yet. And has higher memory demands than other units I have had.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=2653


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2007)

WTF I rebooted and it works. I set it to use 60% of my CPU, I do not want to stress it out


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

If it's only using 60%, you'd better leave it on 24hrs, or you won't make deadlines. If you do, it'll be not much tme left.


----------



## hat (Oct 25, 2007)

I bumped it to 80%--and yes, it is 24 hours.

If everyone switches to SMP, who does all the work units for the old core? It says in the FAQ that SMP does not do old WU's.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2007)

Just something Ive noticed for a bit....Maybe its possible and maybe its not, but how about an update of the TECHPOWERUP logo....Something newer to reflect the new design?????


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2007)

does it give you an error i got an erroor that said missing work files in this case reinstall and do it all over.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 25, 2007)

I had that happen once . . . I think what had happened for me, though, was I ran a disk cleanup utility for duplicate and 0-sized files, etc.  I gave the list a quick glance and nothing seemed important or odd, so I just hit 'clean'.

it took a couple of work files with it . . .


----------



## Steevo (Oct 25, 2007)

Let it be.



If you have missing work files it is usually as it needs to download a set for a specific project.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 25, 2007)

Or because it just screwed up and deleted them. Or they may be corrupt. Or your little brother might have deleted them thinking it was some kind of thing that would be fun to delete.


----------



## hat (Oct 26, 2007)

59% of my first SMP WU is done.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, my quad-core machine is down, so it is really killing my numbers.  I've given up on catching Steevo.  I am just going to let my numbers break 1,000,000 points then take a few machines off folding for a while and just leave the Core 2 Duo machines and my Quad-Core once it is back up and running.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone have any idea whats going on with the GPU client and the new HD series of video cards? i tried to use mine as a candidate for folding and it doesnt seem to support it


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2007)

the 2Ks series aren't supported yet - I haven't heard anything yet as to if and or when they will be . . .

AS far as I know, only the 1900/1950s are.  Maybe the 1800 series, not sure on that, either.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2007)

No folding on the HD2000 series yet, only the x1K series(x1300XT-x1950XTX).


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2007)

> No folding on the HD2000 series yet, only the x1K series(x1300XT-x1950XTX).



Not all the X1k series . . . I couldn't get the GPU client to even initiate on a X1300 or a X1650.

Anyhow, my rig has been down from folding for a while - been testing CPU OCs and this P4 doesn't like F@H when over 4GHz.  Also been holding off on the GPU client . . . I've got two sticks of DRAM I need to RMA - but I've just been procastinating on sending them out.  Hopefully, I can get thing back up and folding soon.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 18, 2007)

OK guys, I'm back to take my place as Folding Guru. Shoot me your questions and problems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Not all the X1k series . . . I couldn't get the GPU client to even initiate on a X1300 or a X1650.



I've got it running on an x1300XT, which is really an x1600Pro.  I've also had it running on the my x1650Pro.  It will work on the lower end x1K series, but it will be very very slow.  The x1300XT was just barely fast enough to meet deadlines.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2007)

but, isn't the GPUs different between a X1300 and a X1300 XT?

anyhow, maybe it was just my setup - I would open the GPU client, and as soon as it tried to initiate any work it closed out.  It's possible the client itself had timed out or something - anyway, it works great with my 1950, though.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 23, 2007)

The GPU client is only _officially_ supported by X1600+ cards.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> but, isn't the GPUs different between a X1300 and a X1300 XT?



Yes, the x1300XT uses the same core as the x1650 cards(RV535).  Which is why it works on the x1300XT, which is what I said, I never said it worked on the x1300.  It only officially works on x1600 cards and higher, however it does work on the x1300XT because it is essentially an x1650.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah, I understand - it gets a little confusing when ATI put one GPU on a certain low-end model, and then a different GPU on a higher-end model in the same series 

Question, though, as I havne't looked into it too much . . . is it possible to run two GPU clients if you have more than one installed, and how does xFire affect F@H, or is it not implemented?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 23, 2007)

One client - If you use Crossfire, it'll automatically split workload between the cards. The client was designed on a Crossfire system, I believe.


----------



## black light burns (Nov 23, 2007)

there is also one for multi GPU so it will fold on both


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

F@H SMP is not listening to my config settings. I have it set up to use only 90% CPU and it is using 100% anyway. What do I do? When I look in the config file, it says 90%.

-ed: If it matters, I'm using Windows XP Professional x64.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

hat said:


> F@H SMP is not listening to my config settings. I have it set up to use only 90% CPU and it is using 100% anyway. What do I do? When I look in the config file, it says 90%.
> 
> -ed: If it matters, I'm using Windows XP Professional x64.



That option is just how much CPU the program requests.  If there is more to use, it will use it.  However, if you have another program running, that is the same priority, that requests some CPU power, Folding@home will only use 90%.

I do this on my x1950Pro rigs.  Since the GPU client still needs a little CPU power, I set the SMP client to only use 90%.  When the GPU client isn't running it will actually use 100%, but once I fire up the GPU client the SMP client will go down to 90%.

PS. I want my Quad-core back!


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

But before, I if I set it at 90% it was 90% even if the computer was idle... is this a 64-bit thing?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

No, I run 32-bit XP and it does the same thing.  I think it is an SMP thing, because I remember the regular client would only use what I told it to use.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting... setting it to use 45% equates to a 60-80% useage fluctuation...


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, it isn't an exact setting by any means.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

But it's so weird though, on my old XP Home 32-bit if I set it at 80% cpu useage was 80% solid. We both have Professional and are experiancing the same thing, maybe it's a Professional thing.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it has to do with the SMP client.  It's still in beta and rather buggy.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 28, 2007)

Almost 2 million total points for meh. 



Bow wow chicka bow wow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you fold under different names steevo?  Because 1,150,000 isn't almost 2,000,000.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> I think it has to do with the SMP client.  It's still in beta and rather buggy.



Which botheres me. SMP has been in BETA for a long time. Same with the GPU core. Although I was researching supercompters at wiki, and they are a lot of work to manage. All the data flow through the computers. We the folders have peaked at about 1.5PFLOPS, the fastest supercomputer was under 500TFLOPS. The thing different about Pande group and a supercomputer is a supercomputer doesn't nescessarially have to store information. Our presious calculations have to be stored and backed up. From my reading, F@H was launched in 2000, and we STILL only have a few milliseconds worth of protien folding. 

Pande group most likely doesn't have much funds to spend on any further software development as everything out right now works "well enough".


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 28, 2007)

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2007)

I dunno if you caught my edited post or not, I elaborated further. A lot. Further. R.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

The thing that annoys me about the SMP client being in Beta is that it expires every so often and I have to redownload and install it before work can continue.  Even though nothing at all has changed in the client.

They are developing the software, they just release the version 6 client for GPUs, and I assume one for SMP is on the way.  I seem to remember something saying the version 6 client could already do SMP with a command line switch, but it wasn't perfect yet, which is probably why we haven't seen it officially anywhere yet.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 28, 2007)

http://kevan.org/brain.cgi?Steevo1Search "Steevo1" and find the truth!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mmmmm....brains...


----------



## Steevo (Nov 28, 2007)

Search the overclockers list and you will find my other team. And I am actually over 2 million points total. Yayyyyy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah, I see.  Well good for you.  I'm just happy to have broke 1 million.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Pah, I can't run SMP. Even though it's on a LOW priority, and set to use 0% cpu useage (this would br when anothet low-priority progam comes into the picture, otherwise it does 100% anyway), it still lags my games. It wasn't this way on my XP Home. WTF?

The lowest I ever told it to use was 50%, and it used 50% even if the pc was idling. It did what it was told. SMP on Windows XP Pro is like a disobediant child! 

I'm still running the single core version though. I can still help without being lagged.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats odd, it doesn't lag any of my systems with running, even in games.  I don't even turn it off when playing games because I don't notice it.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

You have two more cores than me


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2007)

hat said:


> You have two more cores than me



Only with one one of my machines, I game on them all.  My quad-core has been dead for 2 weeks, so my main gaming machine has had an E6600 in it.  I only got the quad-core a month or so ago.  Even my x2 4400+ doesn't lag in games with F@H running.  Games are always a higher priority than F@H, so they get the CPU power they need without lag.  Something is screwy if F@H causes lag. 

How much RAM do you have?


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been unable to send my WU either last night or today.  Are the servers down or is this a personal problem?  Disabling my firewall and putting my computer in DMZ has no effect.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just had a GPU WU end and it sent fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well now it seems that I can't send or recieve any SMP WUs.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 2, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Well now it seems that I can send or recieve any SMP WUs.



Can or cannot?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 2, 2007)

I had issues for awhile yesterday. They might be shuffling WU's around to different servers based on what server-WU you might get assigned. 


I have been down some at work as were are starting the shuffling of systems around, and from what I hear now, our other store is going to move, and expand, and we are still on track to open at least one other new store.  



So for now I wait. Mebey I can sell my current system to them for a grand and upgrade...........


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> Can or cannot?



It should have been cannot. It seems to be working fine now though.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 2, 2007)

Uninstalled the client and it still won't grab a new WU.  Must be something on their end.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 2, 2007)

If you can see which server it tries to connect to, check it's status on here:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 2, 2007)

back up for now - I've currently got both my 1950's cranking independently.  I might throw the CPU into the mix, too - but I've got too address some cooling issues first.

to install the second GPU, I had to remove the fan on the SSB, which has left me with a passive heatsink and a nice pocket of warm air between the two vid cards, and under the bottom most one.    mobo temps are getting a little too warm for my taste and it needs to be addressed.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 4, 2007)

odd problem here . . .


Now that I'm running to GPU consoles seperately, one for each card, both were folding at the same pace as the other - each taking ~10min to complete 1 step.

But, on occassion, one will be running ~10min/step, but the other is only folding at about twice that speed ~20min/step.  Both are using the same core (10), so I don't really think there should be too much of a difference in pace . . . Although, now that I've closed them back out and re-opened them, both are running at the same pace again.  They don't change pace too much once the console is actually at work, so it must be something when the core initializes, I would think.  I leave xFire disabled when folding.

Could there be a potential hardware problem, or could it just be a difference in the actual WU it's trying to complete?  I'm not really sure of what is causing the difference every now and then.


----------



## hat (Dec 4, 2007)

It's probably just a difference in the WU's.

I reformatted back to my XP Home x86, and I feel that XP Pro x64 was crap. x64 just isn't ready yet I don't think. 

Anyone remember me complaining about how SMP was taking 100% of my CPU regaurdless of what I set it at? Now, I have it set at 95%, and it's only using 95%, give or take 1%.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 5, 2007)

y'know, come to think of it . . . I think it's the difference in the PCIE bandwidth that's used.  When not in xFire mode, the primary slot operates at x16, and the secondary at x8 - which is why is only seems that "Console 2" (as I've renamed it) is the only one that runs slow when both GPUs are folding.  If I close out Console 1, #2 will pick up the pace.

I found a little workaround, anyhow . . . I leave Console 1 at low priority at 100% load, but I manually change the priority of Console 2 to 'high' or 'realtime' from within Task Manager - that seems to put both of them back at the same pace.


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

SMP is being gay now.

It works great until I shut it down. If I do, when I start it again, I get a FILE_IO_ERROR, and SMP seems to forget everything it just did, meaning I lose all progress on my WU. Obviously I can't get anything done this way.

SMP is the only version of F@H I have running. I have 2 hard drives, and if it matters, I'm running it off of the non-system drive. The two drives are also different in interface: the system drive is SATA, the spare is ATA133. The ATA drive is on the same channel as my DVD burner (dvd burner is set to master), and I only have one IDE port. 

What bothers me is before I went to x64 and back to x86 it worked perfectly, and I'm not doing anything different, aside from different settings in the BIOS (overclocking settings).

help!


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

Hm, Version 5.04 text only console doesn't fuck up like SMP does. sometingwong!


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

Hm, SMP gives me this error:
Bad work unit. Digital signatures don't match.


edit: hmm, I think I may have solved my own problem. My Crypotgraphic Services was disabled. Enabled it, will see how things go from here.


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

sigh, no go there either. Cryptographic Services set to Auto, still giving me a bad signature error.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2007)

are you having fun talknig to yourself? lol when's the gpu client come out for the 2k's


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

trying to get help here but nobody's listening :/
I don't get this error in the 6.xx beta client (single core).


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lower you overclock as see if it fixes the problem.  

The SMP client is a lot more sensitive to instability.  My Pentium D 805 would give the same problem of restarting at the beginning every time I stopped it and restarted it.  I eventually fixed it by bumping the core voltage a notch in the BIOS.


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I'm back at stock with a fresh install of SMP. If it doesn't work its probably a disabled service (which doesn't make sense if the other clients work).


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Lower you overclock as see if it fixes the problem.
> 
> The SMP client is a lot more sensitive to instability.  My Pentium D 805 would give the same problem of restarting at the beginning every time I stopped it and restarted it.  I eventually fixed it by bumping the core voltage a notch in the BIOS.



I'm back at my old OC settings. 250x11 and RAM at 500MHz (250MHz real). SMP seems to be working fine. Who would have thought? I thought the other OC settings were more stable.


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2007)

Hm, it happens when I rebooted without shutting F@H down first and having F@H in the startup folder. Eh..

Yup. Not shutting F@H down at reboot is what boogers it up, at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 11, 2007)

Alright, I think I've gotten everything sorted out, now.

I lost a couple of WUs trying to figure out how best to run the GPUs.  It's a shame, too - it only happened having the priority set to 'realtime' instead of 'high'.  So, I've learned me lesson there.

One GPU steps at ~11min, the other at ~9min.  I can live with that.  I'm completely forgoing the CPU console, as my P4 (even OC) just turns too slow.  I'd rather just leave the CPU console out of it so the CPU itself can attend to the 2 GPUs, which only put the sys at about 70% load.

TPU is now up to position 344


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 11, 2007)

hd38XX client out yet?


----------



## hat (Dec 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Alright, I think I've gotten everything sorted out, now.
> 
> I lost a couple of WUs trying to figure out how best to run the GPUs.  It's a shame, too - it only happened having the priority set to 'realtime' instead of 'high'.  So, I've learned me lesson there.
> 
> ...



just use the Xfire console and be done with it


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Alright, I think I've gotten everything sorted out, now.
> 
> I lost a couple of WUs trying to figure out how best to run the GPUs.  It's a shame, too - it only happened having the priority set to 'realtime' instead of 'high'.  So, I've learned me lesson there.
> 
> ...



Different work units will give different times between steps.  Yesterday my x1950Pro was taking ~20min per step.  It switched work units overnight and now it is taking ~16min per step.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 11, 2007)

> just use the Xfire console and be done with it






didn't think there was one


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2007)

The 6.00 Beta 1 GPU Console supports crossfire.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 17, 2007)

hd support yet?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2007)

what if you just changed the pci id in your cards bios to say a 1900xtx? would the client then run thinking the card is a x1900 when in reality it really being say a HD2k/3k card?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2007)

hmmmmmmm idk if it detects architecture or not but you could get something like RaBit and change the name of the card....that woul;d be a waste though IMO because you would have to install 1900 spacific drivers so your 2HD or 3HD wouldnt run or act like one.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2007)

woah!  Just looked at the scores/standings for contributors to TPU team -

damn hat!!  takin the board by storm!  Nice!

You using the SMP client, right?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 3, 2008)

is teh hd3870 client out yet?


----------



## DOM (Jan 3, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> is teh hd3870 client out yet?


Where is xxxx GPU client? ATI nVidia 3xxx G80 etc.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 3, 2008)

thx


----------



## Steevo (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats to Newtekie for overtaking me. I have been lazy recently as I have been busy. 




However it won't last long my friend.  I can has $7000 of new hardware to buy next month. Plus a new quad core system for meh if everything goes right.




Lets see if we can't get more systems folding, I have seen all these super nice systems running circles around mine, and none of them actually doing much. How about a folding badge or club, or something to help get more people folding? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm just happy to be on the top for once.  Though I don't plan it to last long, I'm not going to fight you to keep it.  I've been running a few systems full blast trying to catch you that I really don't want to keep running all the the time, namely my PS3.  So my PPD should start to drop off and you should easily be able to overtake me again.

I'll probably just leave a few of my weaker dual-cores(E2180s, E2160s, Pentium Ds)  running it and the single cores, and take my PS3, Q6600, and E6600 off.

I'll never stop folding though.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 11, 2008)

The thanks if for the folding.


----------



## hat (Jan 11, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> woah!  Just looked at the scores/standings for contributors to TPU team -
> 
> damn hat!!  takin the board by storm!  Nice!
> 
> You using the SMP client, right?



Yup, SMP on my 5200+ Windsor clocked at 2.75GHz.
I'm happy I got my AC Freezer, now I can fold in confidence that my cpu won't melt due to heat in the summer months!

And it's not like I'm really overtaking anyone, there's probably only like 10 people who actually fold. I'm just passing up everyone who doesn't fold anymore.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 11, 2008)

speaking of - I had an issue with my current setup . . .

anyhow, I've come to the conclusion that both GPUs folding seperately is overall faster than both in Crossfire.  Issue being, that to enable an extended desktop, I had to 'trick' WIN into theinking that there is a second monitor hooked up (I readied my mouse on the apply-extend desktop onto this monitor in desktop properties, plugged the monitor into the second card, clicked the button and waited for the display to turn on, then move the DVI back to the primary card).  Anyhow, even though I've done the trick, it won't stay accessible after a reboot . . . I've even checked in CCC to make sure it doesn't automatically detect, but that option is disabled and all . . . 

But, to have both GPUs folding, I have to be able to turn on the secondary display, and aside from hooking up a second monitor . . . anyone know any work arounds?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 11, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> speaking of - I had an issue with my current setup . . .
> 
> anyhow, I've come to the conclusion that both GPUs folding seperately is overall faster than both in Crossfire.  Issue being, that to enable an extended desktop, I had to 'trick' WIN into theinking that there is a second monitor hooked up (I readied my mouse on the apply-extend desktop onto this monitor in desktop properties, plugged the monitor into the second card, clicked the button and waited for the display to turn on, then move the DVI back to the primary card).  Anyhow, even though I've done the trick, it won't stay accessible after a reboot . . . I've even checked in CCC to make sure it doesn't automatically detect, but that option is disabled and all . . .
> 
> But, to have both GPUs folding, I have to be able to turn on the secondary display, and aside from hooking up a second monitor . . . anyone know any work arounds?




You may want to get with Random Murderer, he helped me out with this once before but I can't recall what all we did........


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 11, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> You may want to get with Random Murderer, he helped me out with this once before but I can't recall what all we did........




I'll try to PM him later, if he doesn't notice this post (which I doubt he will) - I almost wondered if it had something to do with installing 7.12 CCC, as I don't remember it acting up like this before . . .


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm folding again, and ready to take my place as TPU F@H guru again


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2008)

You shouldn't have a problem catching me now Steevo.  My PS3, Q6600, E6600, and X2 4400+ have all been taken off Folding duty.  The electric bill was starting to get a little high.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in.......


----------



## Steevo (Jan 18, 2008)

I added a new machine, and found that my turning off secondary logon service prevented F@H from launching the SMP client when others would log into their computers.

So I was runnning a couple with the dos box. Theny they would get shut of bla bla bla.....



No more. So hopefully I will start crunching more projects.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

With my new system OCed to 2.4GHz (stock volts), I'm averaging, according tro FahMon, 1185.22 ppd on this machine. When I get Vista installed, I'm going for a higher OC (heard Vista can somehow handlew more), and I'm averaging a frame time of 21 minutes ATM. When a GPU client that supports HD3xx0 cards comes out, I'll run that too.


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2008)

2.4ghz is probably faster than my 2.75GHz Athlonx2

you're gonna pass me up on the statsboard! heh

enjoy the speed, although I strongly reccomend getting 2GB of RAM.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 20, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> With my new system OCed to 2.4GHz (stock volts), I'm averaging, according tro FahMon, 1185.22 ppd on this machine. When I get Vista installed, I'm going for a higher OC (heard Vista can somehow handlew more), and I'm averaging a frame time of 21 minutes ATM. When a GPU client that supports HD3xx0 cards comes out, I'll run that too.



I dunno about Vista handling more OC, in fact I hear more of the opposite than anything. And in all reality in my experience with XP and Vista, neither was negatively affectly by any OC I performed, and in the end, what was stable one one OS was also stable on the other. Vista will just take more resources!

I do hope that they implement a GPU for 38xx series, I let my C2D and XTX run SMP and GPU consoles a lot! I see that we're in the 300's for overall rank, which is pretty cool!


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, a bunch of overclokers/computer enthusiasts should be able to pull quite a bit of weight.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 20, 2008)

hat said:


> 2.4ghz is probably faster than my 2.75GHz Athlonx2
> 
> you're gonna pass me up on the statsboard! heh
> 
> enjoy the speed, although I strongly reccomend getting 2GB of RAM.



I'm working on it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 23, 2008)

1763PPD for me ATM  Now have two computers on it. Lookout *insert name of whoevers above me*, I'm comin after ya....


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 3, 2008)

SMP client  times up?? Had to redownload (if thats a word) SMP client to get it working on my machine,lost about 20H folding ,


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm crunching at 2.8GHz with a higher HTT speed now... and ram is a little faster


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, anyone using a beta client needs to redownload. lients expired yesterday. The new ones are set to last 6 months, but final will probably be out by then.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

is there a true quad core version out yet?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2008)

The regular SMP client is true quad core.  It runs 4 threads.  There isn't a native dual-core version yet, which means dual-cores perform slightly worse than they should.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 8, 2008)

I had a few machines pop off the SMP work, and that has led to my drop in productivity, plus the new system I built for work didn't make the cut, the Asus board died, . Tried a new powersupply, just bought one instead of waiting, and nada, to I tried the other one just plugging it into another system I am supposed to be working on and it fired right up. So soon mebey that will be back up and going, it hasn't quite been a month yet since I built it, but they have asked for it twice.


Just reinstalled the client on my personal PC, a machine at work and tomorrow night I will check the others.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2008)

You should be able to catch me pretty quickly.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 8, 2008)

Just waiting for a GPU client that supports my card to come out. Single core runs like shit on this CPU, and SMP keeps giving me File IO Errors. So yeah... break until one comes out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Try upping your voltage.  I had a processor doing the same thing, turns out it was unstable.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 8, 2008)

Whenever I try to up my voltage, this damn thing doesn't post. Also, I'm not entirely sure which option is the Vcore. Or how many volts 12.5mW is.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey, I figured uot how to up the voltage, but it still gives me IO errors. So I'm resorting to using single core again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

wo0t team rank 313 we can get it higher!!! were teh number 1!!! i have 4 active processors going 3 of which are dedicated...and im trying to get others folding.

im right behind you ben and i will beat you


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

Restarting SMP today. Won't be running tomorrow, but after that, it'll be dedicated


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2008)

My E2160 machine went down and will be down for a few days.  I switched out the processor for my E2180, and the P5B died during a BIOS flash.  Off to ASUS RMA department...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ben we should challenge each other...so that me and you can push ahead and really contribute if we have some friendly compitition maybe we wont be in the 30's anymore...if you look all the guys ahead of us except like the top 6 have no processors running me and you have like 4 and 5 and are still at the bottom what do ya say?


woot server downstairs just cranked one out!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

Heh, wouldnt be very fair, I only have 1 system... but OK, your on


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

ya but your proc is faster and my other rigs are 3 single core procs with the following specs
700mhz
2.1ghz
2.2ghz semprons


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

Fair enough. Your'e on.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

It will take you a while to catch up to me Ben, but ultimately you will pass me if you fold for that long. (I am #11)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, it's all about the science. But yeah, I think friendly competition eould do some good.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 15, 2008)

is it ok that im folding with my ps3


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

That just means you're going to pwn us all with the amount of WU's you get in


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

loo seriously i was abou to post about how i wish i had one...lil ya craig your going to romp us.....but really ben your right i mean its all about the science but some friendly compitition is only going to help us i mean if a rig goes down..instead of waiting 2 weeks to get it folding again i will right when i can because i have a goal in mind to push ahead and to keep passing you....i mean it is impossible for me to beat steevo or newteki because i dont have that amount of processing power i will never beat them unless i go to the nearest highschool and set all the computers to do it...all me and ben are doing is kinda using each other as a crutch so we can atleast be with the ppl who fold all the time instead of being at the bottom and below ppl that havent in like 6 months....


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

BTW, I have a good tool for you all to use to find out how your clients are doing... www.fahmon.net

I use it, it's pretty good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2008)

ya i use it pretty good stuff 13h 14m till my next smp WU ~1700 pts.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 15, 2008)

1d 14hrs 15mins till my nexst WU. Getting 1061.90PPD.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, back online dedicated (If this system is stable now...)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 17, 2008)

w0ot fold away!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep  And the good thing is, since the stuff I use to make my MMORPG's isn't on this system, and on a server, it won't use my CPU power


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 17, 2008)

sweet good stuff.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 17, 2008)

And I have another 2 systems folding using regular CPU client. As soon as the 3xx0 client comes out, I'll have my GPU folding too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> And I have another 2 systems folding using regular CPU client. As soon as the 3xx0 client comes out, I'll have my GPU folding too.



Don't waste your time GPU folding in a dual-core rig.  To make the GPU client efficient you have to take CPU time away from the SMP client, and it doesn't balance out.  You end up loosing more points from the SMP client than you gain via the GPU client.  The GPU client is really only useful in single core rigs that can't run the SMP client.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 18, 2008)

I got a WU in  Now I just need to wait for the rest.;


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha u will never conquer me feind!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 18, 2008)

I just realised that :/ Are you sure you're not running the SMP?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2008)

i am on my primary rig...i havent been for like the past 14hours because im benching my 9600GT my other rigs are single core


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

You both still have a great deal yet to go if you want to catch up to me.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 19, 2008)

My system is stable.When I don't run games.


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 19, 2008)

I just loaded the SMP client.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 20, 2008)

Just overtook you Solaris  Keep folding


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I just found the SMP client on my server(PD805@3.3Ghz) closed itself some time ago and I never noticed.  Its back up folding.  I'm still waiting on my E2180's motherboard to return from ASUS, and I am building an E1200 machine to replace an aging Athlon XP machine that will be pumping out SMP WUs here soon too.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I just found the SMP client on my server(PD805@3.3Ghz) closed itself some time ago and I never noticed.  Its back up folding.  I'm still waiting on my E2180's motherboard to return from ASUS, and I am building an E1200 machine to replace an aging Athlon XP machine that will be pumping out SMP WUs here soon too.



I'm still planning to start some rigs up here.. problem is that the 24/7 ones run passive or near passive, and the other ones arent on that often...

That said, i have two Q6600's, an E6750 @ 3.2GHz, an FX-62, Presler 3.2 @ 4.0, and a P4 prescott (478) @ 2GHz.

It makes me sad to know that i COULD be owning, but cant cause of stupid summer temps... (35c ambient at midnight 2 nights ago. fun fun.)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 20, 2008)

i wish i had ur ambients .. my apartment is like 38 :|


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I'm still planning to start some rigs up here.. problem is that the 24/7 ones run passive or near passive, and the other ones arent on that often...
> 
> That said, i have two Q6600's, an E6750 @ 3.2GHz, an FX-62, Presler 3.2 @ 4.0, and a P4 prescott (478) @ 2GHz.
> 
> It makes me sad to know that i COULD be owning, but cant cause of stupid summer temps... (35c ambient at midnight 2 nights ago. fun fun.)



I took the bulk of my machines off Folding duty.  Not because of temperature, but because the electric bill started to get high and cut-backs had to be made.

My Q6600, E6600, PS3, and Athlon X2 haven't been folding for over a month now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Just overtook you Solaris  Keep folding



i cant the smp client isnt working on my rig cant figure it out.....i run install.bat everything works fine but fah wont boot correctly it opens and closes immediately. anyidea whats wrong?

nvm figured it out


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm backing down to some Single Core clients... I think SMP is making my system crash.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Back running on my Q6600 for the time being, though it is at stock speeds.  I'll probably take it back off in a week or two.  My E2180 is back up running, thanks to the P5B coming back from ASUS yesterady.

I still send a WU through my PS3 every once in a while, I mainly just turn it on and tell it to shut down after the WU ends because it is an easy way to charge the controllers.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 4, 2008)

No longer folding for TPU... sorry.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> No longer folding for TPU... sorry.



That sucks, may I ask why?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 4, 2008)

If I fold for CustomPC, I'm in with a chance of wining a second HD3850. If I win that, I'll switch back


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah, ok.  As long as you didn't stop completely.


----------



## infrared (Mar 4, 2008)

I might be resuming again soon 

Going to lap my Freezer 7 pro, and see if i can bring the temps down a bit first.


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I'm backing down to some Single Core clients... I think SMP is making my system crash.



Ben's CPU: "NEEDZ MOAR JIGGAWATTZ"


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

w0ot team rank 306 keep it up guys were doing awsome a whole 10 places since i last checked!


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't been able to fold for a while.  No matter what I try I can't download WUs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

i could help you polaris if youd like


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

If you have any ideas that would be great.  But I've disabled all my firewalls and put my computer in my router's DMZ and it still won't connect.  Not sure what else to do.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

you using smp?

at anyrate make sure BEFORE you install it that you put a passowrd on your account then insall the smp client...now navigate to the install directory and click on "install.bat" after it opens it will have a line that has your computer name and username...just hit enter then a line will pop up asking for your password its case sensative so make sure you type it correctly...then type it again...ater you do that press any key to close the window...after you do that reboot DO NOT CLICK ON FAH.EXE!!! iv made the mistake of trying it after i ran the nistaller it ruins like the whole thing and you need to reinstall so make sure you reboot first...after you reboot run it and enter the info using the info and EXACT settings newteckie showed me earlier a couple pages back.


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2008)

Back up and running with dual instances of F@H 5.04 Console, running the -advmethods flag.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

W0OT!!!! this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you using smp?
> 
> at anyrate make sure BEFORE you install it that you put a passowrd on your account then insall the smp client...now navigate to the install directory and click on "install.bat" after it opens it will have a line that has your computer name and username...just hit enter then a line will pop up asking for your password its case sensative so make sure you type it correctly...then type it again...ater you do that press any key to close the window...after you do that reboot DO NOT CLICK ON FAH.EXE!!! iv made the mistake of trying it after i ran the nistaller it ruins like the whole thing and you need to reinstall so make sure you reboot first...after you reboot run it and enter the info using the info and EXACT settings newteckie showed me earlier a couple pages back.



Okay.  I do all of that except rebooting before clicking FAH.exe.  I'll try that.

Edit:  Didn't fix it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

did fah even start?
or does it just blink away?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 7, 2008)

hat said:


> Ben's CPU: "NEEDZ MOAR JIGGAWATTZ"



Actually, it needed less.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> did fah even start?
> or does it just blink away?



It starts and then just loops the "Could Not Get ID from server, retrying..." error message.

Both SMP and the normal client do the same thing.  I never had trouble before, and then about four months ago this started happening and I haven't folded since.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

hmmm.....did u mess with your router?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 7, 2008)

Make sure you have these settings:

Anything to do with IE settings/Proxies, set to no. With RAM, choose over 512MB. Allow WUs over 5MB. They're the most common factors that stop you getting WUs.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those are the settings I always use so that's not the problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

here you go polaris...befire you run it...copy this cfg over and see if she'll work..i modded it to your name so dont worry about giving me points if it works.

just unzip it and copy to your directory overwrighting the orig.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you run the install.bat in the directory?


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

yes.  No luck solaris.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

hmmm...well ill be damned polaris i have no idea..


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's my router.  I thought putting myself in DMZ would be enough, but some other settings besides NAT must be causing it.  Connecting directly to my modem fixes it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

try to forward 8080 see if that gets you anyware.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

Forwarding port 8080 didn't work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

your killing me polaris im starting to think your doing it on purpose




j/k


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey I might start folding while im gone  does it work with XP x64?


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

Got it.  I had "filter proxy" enabled on the DD-WRT SPI firewall and that was blocking it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

so ur folding now? w0ot!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey I might start folding while im gone  does it work with XP x64?



yup


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 7, 2008)

been down for a long while . . .

but, now that I have a quad - once I get my OS back up and tweaked how I like it, and stable (no OS errors, etc), I'll start running SMP in the back ground and make use of the cores that are just chillin.  Hell, if I can ever get the GPU clients to work properly as they did before, I can fire both of those up while I'm just browsing online and what not . . . I might have to pick up an old, decrepit monitor out of the classifieds so I can "enable" the second GPU . . . the hot plug 'trick' no longer seems to work as of catalyst 7.12 or so, as I can't just plug my monitor into the second card and enable the desktop and swap the monitor cable back over to the primary card . . .


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't folded in five months and I only moved down one spot?  Come on guys


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 7, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> I haven't folded in five months and I only moved down one spot?  Come on guys



I've been down 3 months and I don't think I've budged at all


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

i will destroy you both


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i will destroy you both



bring it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

lol your game buddy can you handle the heat!?


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol your game buddy can you handle the heat!?



sure thing, I can!



now if I can just get WIN to friggin behave


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2008)

@Solaris17 & imperialreign what do you guys use to fold ?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 9, 2008)

> imperialreign]bring it![/QUOTE]
> 
> [QUOTE=Solaris17]lol your game buddy can you handle the heat!?[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...



Nice to see a bit  of competition between members,as it all goes to a good end...

OK ...now chase me down..only a couple of hundred work units..you know you can do it...

KEEP FOLDING!!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 9, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @Solaris17 & imperialreign what do you guys use to fold ?



well . . . once I get WIN XP stable (again), I'll be running the SMP console, plus, I'll have one GPU console running for each of my 1950 PROs.  The two of them together will make use of 1 whole CPU core, so that leaves 3 cores for the SMP.  I figure, if I'm not gaming at the moment, might as well but the GPUs to work, and I'll leave SMP at idle so it'll work in the background without slowing down the OS too much.

I've just been dealing with a butt load of OS issues since installing the new hardware . . . started with a corrupt XP installation that was preventing any changes to the registry (would lock up the OS).  Took 3 clean installs to fix that (bad HDD partition ).  Still in the mix of installing apps and what not when I had a spyware outbreak, took half a day to fix that.  Turned on my rig this morning, and WIN wouldn't boot.  HAL.dll went on a vacation from System32\ and I couldn't replace it; had to do a repair installation of WIN.  Go figure after that, none of my hardware drivers work correctly, so all applications had to be removed so they could be reinstalled properly.  Then HAL.dll dissappeared again  


WIN  ME


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2008)

that sucks, I just started again idk how long its been but its been long time lol

but yours well get them done faster im thinking of just getting a Q6600 or a E8400 cuz the Q9450 has a 8x and the Q9550 has a 8.5 and I dont want to get a new mobo if I can ran all of them but the 9X well help get more of an OC but dont know yet got my income still need 1k to pay off the c card lol


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 9, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> that sucks, I just started again idk how long its been but its been long time lol
> 
> but yours well get them done faster im thinking of just getting a Q6600 or a E8400 cuz the Q9450 has a 8x and the Q9550 has a 8.5 and I dont want to get a new mobo if I can ran all of them but the 9X well help get more of an OC but dont know yet got my income still need 1k to pay off the c card lol



I guess it just depends on what you're looking for, TBH.  The higher multi will get you to higher CPU clock speeds for sure, but I kinda prefer lower multis as I tend to OC the BUS more.  This mobo, I can lower the multi to 6 (IIRC), and the DDR3 should be able to support some insane SYS speeds . . .


but I need a friggin stable OS before I can start OCing anything, ARRGGHHH!!! 


and one of my buddies responses was "just install Vista, man!" - :shadedshu


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I guess it just depends on what you're looking for, TBH.  The higher multi will get you to higher CPU clock speeds for sure, but I kinda prefer lower multis as I tend to OC the BUS more.  This mobo, I can lower the multi to 6 (IIRC), and the DDR3 should be able to support some insane SYS speeds . . .
> 
> 
> but I need a friggin stable OS before I can start OCing anything, ARRGGHHH!!!
> ...



well thats why I use the mem divider running 450fsb and mem at 1125Mhz  i didnt know you had ddr3 lol so do you need all those HD's why not just get one 750GB or 2 500GB


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well thats why I use the mem divider running 450fsb and mem at 1125Mhz  i didnt know you had ddr3 lol so do you need all those HD's why not just get one 750GB or 2 500GB



well, the 2 IDE are just old drives that only house media storage and whatnot.  I prefer to seperate media files from the HDD housing the OS.  320GB is more than enough for my primary, as all it stores is WIN and any games I install.  My reasoning is that the less stuff I have on the primary, the easier it is to keep the drive defragged and optimized.

I was kinda stuck into getting DDR3 when I chose this mobo.  I wanted a X38 chipset, and looked at quite a few different boards.  I really wanted to stay with an ASUS, and couldn't really find any other brand that stood out from ASUS' offerings.  But, all their DDR2 boards didn't have an expansion slot layout that I could work with, whereas this P5E3 was the best I could do.  Oh well . . .

the sacrifices we make, huh?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> and the DDR3 should be able to support some insane SYS speeds . . .
> 
> 
> but I need a friggin stable OS before I can start OCing anything, ARRGGHHH!!!
> ...




How you finding DDR3,just setting up my new system with DDR3 Patriot Viper memory and have to see how far over 1600MHz it will go...actually using F&H for stability tset


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> How you finding DDR3,just setting up my new system with DDR3 Patriot Viper memory and have to see how far over 1600MHz it will go...actually using F&H for stability tset



so far been alright - I'm running a pair of 1GB OCZ Platinum 1600, still stock timings at the moment.  programs are rather responsive.  Every now and then, though, I'll get a little bit of lag between when I command a program to open, and when it actually does.  I think this is more from the CPU, though, as I've noticed it likes to throttle the clocks down when at idle.


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> well, the 2 IDE are just old drives that only house media storage and whatnot.  I prefer to seperate media files from the HDD housing the OS.  320GB is more than enough for my primary, as all it stores is WIN and any games I install.  My reasoning is that the less stuff I have on the primary, the easier it is to keep the drive defragged and optimized.
> 
> I was kinda stuck into getting DDR3 when I chose this mobo.  I wanted a X38 chipset, and looked at quite a few different boards.  I really wanted to stay with an ASUS, and couldn't really find any other brand that stood out from ASUS' offerings.  But, all their DDR2 boards didn't have an expansion slot layout that I could work with, whereas this P5E3 was the best I could do.  Oh well . . .
> 
> the sacrifices we make, huh?


I still dont get why your having problems with the OS are you sure its not the mobo ? not liking the old drives cuz are they in rad or just for storage ? 

but what do you think for 250 ould be better a card or Q


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I still dont get why your having problems with the OS are you sure its not the mobo ? not liking the old drives cuz are they in rad or just for storage ?
> 
> but what do you think for 250 ould be better a card or Q



Well, the issue with the OS, I think I just limited down to the INF drivers, for this install.  Nothing can access the hardware correctly, which usually says to me a flubbed driver - problem is, one can't just up and remove chipset drivers once theyr'e installed, unless they're out of date, or flagged for some reason.

As to the disappearing HAL.dll, I'm attributing that to an over-ambitious program uninstall utility, that for some reason thought that library was part of it's install, and removed it, or, it mighta been a residual issue from the spyware outbreak I had yesterday/day before, as my rig hadn't been turned off up until last night.

I only have one SATA drive, so no RAID config


. . . not sure what you mean by a new card - you mean a new motherboard?  TBH, considering you're already running a dual core, I'd recommend a mobo upgrade first.  Sure, the quads are fast, and can multitask better, but the dual core still whip their ass in quite a few applications.  There aren't a lot of programs yet that can truly make use of a quad core processor.


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2008)

card "gpu" and whats wrong with my mobo   idk cuz this cpu isnt going to OC more on a new mobo  its time to eat  laterz


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> card "gpu" and whats wrong with my mobo   idk cuz this cpu isnt going to OC more on a new mobo  its time to eat  laterz



s'all good, thought you meant mobo   TBH, though, nothing wrong with a 965 mobo, and ASUS = w00t!!!11!

I feel ya on that GPU, though . . . been planning on moving up from these xFired 1950s, too . . .


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> well . . . once I get WIN XP stable (again), I'll be running the SMP console, plus, I'll have one GPU console running for each of my 1950 PROs.  The two of them together will make use of 1 whole CPU core, so that leaves 3 cores for the SMP.  I figure, if I'm not gaming at the moment, might as well but the GPUs to work, and I'll leave SMP at idle so it'll work in the background without slowing down the OS too much.
> 
> I've just been dealing with a butt load of OS issues since installing the new hardware . . . started with a corrupt XP installation that was preventing any changes to the registry (would lock up the OS).  Took 3 clean installs to fix that (bad HDD partition ).  Still in the mix of installing apps and what not when I had a spyware outbreak, took half a day to fix that.  Turned on my rig this morning, and WIN wouldn't boot.  HAL.dll went on a vacation from System32\ and I couldn't replace it; had to do a repair installation of WIN.  Go figure after that, none of my hardware drivers work correctly, so all applications had to be removed so they could be reinstalled properly.  Then HAL.dll dissappeared again
> 
> ...


I sense bad ram in the force.

bad = unstable. check timings and voltages.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I sense bad ram in the force.
> 
> bad = unstable. check timings and voltages.



all stock, currently - way she's going, though, I do intend to run memtest as soon as I have everything stable again.

I haven't had this buggared of a WIN installation since I attempted to run WIN 2k years ago.

Right now, though, I attribute the loss of the .dll to the spyware outbreak Sat night/Sun morn, as I hadn't booted down the rig since clean up until last night, and woke up to errors this morning.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @Solaris17 & imperialreign what do you guys use to fold ?



my main rig is smp folding 
laptop is folding (700mhz)
Server is folding(2ghz)
buddys rig is folding in my name(2ghz)
sisters rig is folding for me(2.5ghz smp)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Nice to see a bit  of competition between members,as it all goes to a good end...
> 
> OK ...now chase me down..only a couple of hundred work units..you know you can do it...
> 
> KEEP FOLDING!!



haha its all in good fun and its fun to compete! but dont think your immune oily your all done.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> all stock, currently - way she's going, though, I do intend to run memtest as soon as I have everything stable again.
> 
> I haven't had this buggared of a WIN installation since I attempted to run WIN 2k years ago.
> 
> Right now, though, I attribute the loss of the .dll to the spyware outbreak Sat night/Sun morn, as I hadn't booted down the rig since clean up until last night, and woke up to errors this morning.



the ram would CAUSE the unstable...

you're getting errors before the OS has loaded (hal.dll) which means its a hardware problem - ram is the most likely, with HDD and PSU chasing it up.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the ram would CAUSE the unstable...
> 
> you're getting errors before the OS has loaded (hal.dll) which means its a hardware problem - ram is the most likely, with HDD and PSU chasing it up.



srry, man, but by unstable I mean buggy - not crashing out; originally, certain programs that interacted with WIN registry would lock up trying to apply changes (i.e. TweakUI); everything else ran fine.  Actually, after finally just re-formating the HDD and installing WIN for the 3rd time (the time inbetween was just a re-install), everything was fine . . . up until I had some spyware sneak onto the rig

the issue with the HAL.dll, though - seriously, the file just disappeared from System32\; and the issue didn't show up until this morn.  I get the feeling it had something to do with the spyware, as I hadn't powered down the rig between cleaning the bad app off the system and last night.

Don't get me wrong, though, I haven't 100% dismissed it being a hardware problem.  I'm just trying to get the OS back to a "known good" config.  I still intend to test out the hardware, too, just to be sure.



			
				Solaris17 said:
			
		

> my main rig is smp folding
> laptop is folding (700mhz)
> Server is folding(2ghz)
> buddys rig is folding in my name(2ghz)
> sisters rig is folding for me(2.5ghz smp)





no fair!  I've only got one rig currently capable!  If I knew you were packing that much slicone, I'da kept my mouth shut! 

I'll just have to get my second rig up and running with a quickness, and attempt to commandeer my father's two rigs to make up for it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2008)

hahaha my victory still remains to be seen but i seem to have the silicone advantage.

also plan on having my GF's laptop folding and a 900mhz box i got for her lil bro..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hahaha my victory still remains to be seen but i seem to have the silicone advantage.
> 
> also plan on having my GF's laptop folding and a 900mhz box i got for her lil bro..



ah screw it -  i'll throw a few of my rigs the SMP clients.
I'm going to use the GUI version since i dislike it running 24/7


edit: or not. the only version there is the SMP beta with no GUI. i refuse to run the service version since its a pain to start/stop (and F@H has a bad habit of crashing my games) so i guess i'm out til they get SMP working right.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2008)

Unstable.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, this topic really took off.  I guess it doesn't help that I've been on Jury Duty for the past few days. 

Anyway, keep folding guys, and it is good to see more people actively folding.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2008)

F@H is floating-point based right?
If so, does this make AMD faster at folding clock for clock?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

that would be true if the core 2 didnt exist but intels arc destroys amd's core 2's fold alot faster.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2008)

Uhh but AMD rapes Intel but in floating point only. But the raw speed of the Core 2 gives them the win?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

i get mad outgunned by intel rigs...ppl's core 2's at 3ghz have passed me and i run like 5 systems.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 11, 2008)

That's be mine then  I don't fold for TPU anymore, so you'll overtake me soon.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up then.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> That's be mine then  I don't fold for TPU anymore, so you'll overtake me soon.



already done ben


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i get mad outgunned by intel rigs...ppl's core 2's at 3ghz have passed me and i run like 5 systems.



Yeah, my E6550 has done 4 SMP WUs since Friday night and it wasn't even folding 24/7.  Which reminds me I need to finagle my BIOS into posting at the proper memory speed settings so I can fold without blue screening.  I can't wait until my replacement board comes in tomorrow so I can ditch this craptastic thing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

bring it polaris


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bring what?  Are we going somewhere?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

your bringin your a game so i dont pass you


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> your bringin your a game so i dont pass you



I believe proper grammar is "you're bringing a game".  What game would you like me to bring Solaris? I have monopoly, axis and allies, life, luftwaffa, and candyland.  This should be fun, I can't wait.  Can I sleepover?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

absolutely and well wear jamies bring candyland thats my fav and we'll have ice cream ill get all kinds


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

Love these EOC sigs


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

infrared said:


> Love these EOC sigs



whats that?

nvm retarted.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

infrared said:


> Love these EOC sigs



mines better, did you make yours


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

I got the idea from yours! right clicked and looked at the properties to see where you got it from. Yeah, customized mine a little. The black one they had as a demo one had a blue grid, which i turned to black.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

does yours up date it self ? i want mine to show the wu


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm assuming it does, idk, havn't had it long enough to know lol.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

what are you using to fold ? not SMP right


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

no, 2x 5.04 Console clients with -local and -advmethods 

Oh, and due to my crappy ram, I can only get the cpu to 3.2ghz, so it's not folding that fast atm.

Unfortuntly i've had to keep interrupting them to do other things, so my stats will be pretty poor recently.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

why not SMP ? whay do you get for each Console clients ?  local and -advmethods 

yeah I stop mine somethings but it runs all night and most of the day have to sleep cuz baby likes to wake me up so really dont feel like playing games much 

crappy ram in your sig ??


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2008)

BALLISTIX? PC2 8500? *CRAPPY?!?!?!*

blasphemy


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

hat said:


> BALLISTIX? PC2 8500? *CRAPPY?!?!?!*
> 
> blasphemy



yeah, saw he edit his post i was  lol I can get mine to 1200Mhz at 3.2GHz


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

hat said:


> BALLISTIX? PC2 8500? *CRAPPY?!?!?!*
> 
> blasphemy



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54321

See for yourself!

It's been authorised for RMA, so depending on what comes back to me I may change my opinion.


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> why not SMP ? whay do you get for each Console clients ?  local and -advmethods
> 
> yeah I stop mine somethings but it runs all night and most of the day have to sleep cuz baby likes to wake me up so really dont feel like playing games much
> 
> crappy ram in your sig ??



The SMP client doesn't run very well on dual core. For quad cores its good though.
For dual cores the Console clients are the fastest.

EDIT, sorry for double post.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

infrared said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54321
> 
> See for yourself!
> 
> It's been authorised for RMA, so depending on what comes back to me I may change my opinion.



yeah the Single Sided suck New (Single Sided) Ballistix 8500 review 

I rmaed mine like 2-3m ago but I got back the 2 sided ones with the hs with out clips looks better then the old hs 

and how long does it take you to do the Console clients do you know around how many points your get each ?


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got no idea. I'll check how long it takes to do the next WU, but how do i check how many points i got for it?


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

see how many points you got and when it updates see how much more you get


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2008)

The single core console clients complete WUs faster, but the SMP client gives you more points overall on dual cores.


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2008)

So which is better to use? 2xsingle core or 1 SMP client?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2008)

1 SMP Client

My Pentium D805@3.3GHz scores 909PPD using the SMP client.
My Stock Pentium D 805@2.66GHz scores 750PPD using the SMP client, and that is my worst SMP score.
My best single core client is only scoreing 244PPD on a 2GHz Celeron 420, so even if you double that it is still only 488PPD.

The single core client finishes work units a lot faster, averaging about a day and a half per WU, my stock 805 takes about 2 and a half days per WU.  However, SMP WUs are worth a lot more points because the processor is actually doing a lot more work, and more meaningful/complex work.


----------



## W2hCYK (Mar 12, 2008)

hey! good to see the team is still going. hopefully ill have some time to fold again for the team and get back regularly to the forums!


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2008)

Good to see you again!


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

Where can I download F@Hmon?


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

hat said:


> Where can I download F@Hmon?


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

.....
It's a program you can use to monitor F@H. Tells you the progress of the WU (useful if you're just running it in the background like me), how many points it's gonna be worth, eyc


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

http://fahmon.net/


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

No wonder google didn't turn up anything, I typed F@Hmon


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

hat said:


> .....
> It's a program you can use to monitor F@H. Tells you the progress of the WU (useful if you're just running it in the background like me), how many points it's gonna be worth, eyc



Thanks for reminding me ..haven't used it in awhile but going to install again,keeps tags on all machines on network iirc..


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

What am I doing wrong here?
I downloaded F@Hmon, and when I drag and drop my F@H folder into the white box in F@Hmon and name it F@H, it doesn't tell me anything about F@H... doesn't pick up on my name, how much of it is done, my team number, nothing. Using 5.04 console.


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

it works for me 

I dl windows installer, installed it 

opened it right clicked on the box where it has progress etc, added  new client put my name then, location the f@h folder and it worked


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> it works for me
> 
> I dl windows installer, installed it
> 
> opened it right clicked on the box where it has progress etc, added  new client put my name then, location the f@h folder and it worked



thats exactly how


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

is there a way to finish the smp faster ?  im at 69% eta is 3:08

just up the OC ?


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

maybe it just doesn't work for this version then.


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup it just didn't support 5.04 for some reason. I did exactly what I did before but this time with the 6.10 client (single core).

Heh.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> is there a way to finish the smp faster ?  im at 69% eta is 3:08
> 
> just up the OC ?



Thats not bad 69%...30 steps left in 3Hrs = 10/Hr = 1 step per 6min..mine takes about 12min @3GHz


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Thats not bad 69%...30 steps left in 3Hrs = 10/Hr = 1 step per 6min..mine takes about 12min @3GHz



 6hrs left so its more like 12mins each  wtf im at 3.6 

I ment 3am


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 6hrs left so its more like 12mins each  wtf im at 3.6
> 
> I ment 3am



Ahh I see ...I thought 3Hrs left...NOW I FEEL HAPPY!!


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Ahh I see ...I thought 3Hrs left...NOW I FEEL HAPPY!!



so your getting the same speed ? do you think the mem tim has anything to do with it ?


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

He's on DDR1...


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

im at cas5 and hes at 2.5 etc 

cuz how can we both get around the same time


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

I just double checked..was working it out roughly..@3GHz it's about 14min/unit..if I bump it up till 3.5GHz it's 12min/unit..going by my logs...so we are about the same.

Might try messing with my OC a little more and see what I can get.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> im at cas5 and hes at 2.5 etc
> 
> cuz how can we both get around the same time



AHH different rig 

E6850@3GHZ
DDR3 1600MHZ

EDIT:Must update my system specs


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> AHH different rig
> 
> E6850@3GHZ
> DDR3 1600MHZ



 where did that one come from


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

whats the next best one for points over smp ?


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

wait a minute... when I set up SMP to start automatically (installing it as a windows service) it doesn't start up! Minutes after booting it still says cpu useage 0% in task manager


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> where did that one come from



Yeah new rig..Infrared's old CPU..running nicely


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah new rig..Infrared's old CPU..running nicely


can you get 4GHz ?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

hat said:


> wait a minute... when I set up SMP to start automatically (installing it as a windows service) it doesn't start up! Minutes after booting it still says cpu useage 0% in task manager



Not sure the SMP will run properly as a service..I just start it manually.

And I think the GPU client is the next best till SMP.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> can you get 4GHz ?



Only on stock cooling for the time being..temps an issue..so far 3.7 is stable but _HOT!!_

EDIT: Sorry for double posting!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2008)

hat said:


> wait a minute... when I set up SMP to start automatically (installing it as a windows service) it doesn't start up! Minutes after booting it still says cpu useage 0% in task manager



How to make the SMP client work as a service:

1.) Go to Run and type "services.msc" without the quotes and hit enter.
2.) Find the "FAH@C:+Program Files+Folding@Home+SMP Client+fah.exe"
3.) Go to it's properties.
4.) Go to the "Log On" tab.
5.) Select the radio button next to "This Account"
6.) Enter your username and password.
7.) Apply settings.

The service should now start correctly.


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2008)

hat 

I got it to work you need to make a folder for the stuff and do the same like for smp and just need to added a new client for each folder


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> How to make the SMP client work as a service:
> 
> 1.) Go to Run and type "services.msc" without the quotes and hit enter.
> 2.) Find the "FAH@C:+Program Files+Folding@Home+SMP Client+fah.exe"
> ...



Works.


----------



## hat (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow it's been a while since anyone has posted in here...

I knew it would happen eventually, but my dad didn't want me folding but I did anyway, and today he found out about it. He's been playing Alien Arena, and the game was giving him some issues like lag spikes (understandable, F@H does communicate to and from the server) and the skins are messed up, kinda... the player skins sometimes get these white diamond things around them, and he's linked it to messed up info packets. He asked me if I was running F@H (since I told him about it) and I told him yes... so he's linked that to his lag spikes (this is understandable) and the player model thing (wtf?).

So I can't fold anymore... 

/folding


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## oily_17 (Apr 1, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


>



 just like buying a house....only another 25years to go


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> just like buying a house....only another 25years to go


 im not even a threat to you


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 1, 2008)

Folding again in 30 secs (for TPU... until my site is up, then I'll be making my own team). Also, did anyone notice that SMP 5.92 beta is out? It's an update pack from 5.91.

EDIT: I'd advise AGAINST the update. I can't get it to work.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Folding again in 30 secs (for TPU... until my site is up, then I'll be making my own team). Also, did anyone notice that SMP 5.92 beta is out? It's an update pack from 5.91.
> 
> EDIT: I'd advise AGAINST the update. I can't get it to work.



I couldn't get it to work, either.

Question on the 5.91 SMP console - 

every now and then the console will "stall" - it's still working, but CPU load on all 4 cores drops to about <2% from 100% on all 4; if I close out, then reopen the console, it goes back to normal.  Any ideas why it keeps doing this?

Also, how to properly terminate the console?  Even using ctrl+c, every reopen, it states last termination was improper and goes back to using standard methods.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> every now and then the console will "stall" - it's still working, but CPU load on all 4 cores drops to about <2% from 100% on all 4; if I close out, then reopen the console, it goes back to normal.  Any ideas why it keeps doing this?
> 
> Also, how to properly terminate the console?  Even using ctrl+c, every reopen, it states last termination was improper and goes back to using standard methods.



The SMP client will usually stall if you lose your internet connection, this happens a lot when on wireless connections.  I don't know why.

As for properly terminating it, I use ctrl+c and don't have a problem.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2008)

The client uses a .net interface AKA, network ports. So if your network card drops or something interferes with the network it drops communications between the client and parent application controlling the four threads and handing out work. the new beta uses independent thread processors and one master.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess that kinda makes sense . . . so the only way around that issue is to install the 5.92 beta, huh?

anyone been able to get that to run?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2008)

Do we get any benefits for *F.L.A.M.F???

e.g. brownie points or somthing similar to sucking somebodys dick so i can get 1k post count & get my stars back


*Folding Like A MotherF*ker


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 2, 2008)

You use XP. In Vista, the tcpip.sys file is different to all other versions. When a wireless connection drops, F@H commits suicide. Something to do with the MPI interface it uses. Go wired or get Vista. 5.92 sucks. Wish they;d get this damn GPU core out.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah!!...just broke the 200,000 points mark... but still a long way behind DanMiner 

Ahh well, will just keep on folding,


----------



## infrared (Apr 9, 2008)

Woo, family is away for a week so i've got 4x computers available to fold uninterrupted!






e6400 @ 3.5ghz
e2160 @ 3.2ghz
Pd805 @ 3.33ghz
P4 2.53ghz (no overclock... dell )

Hopefully this should give me a nice boost!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 9, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I guess that kinda makes sense . . . so the only way around that issue is to install the 5.92 beta, huh?
> 
> anyone been able to get that to run?



I use it at work. Service, 24/7


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 9, 2008)

Stil waiting for the HD GPU console... hopefully it'll be out before my bday.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm folding again. Faster now, because I got the HD3xx0 GPU code.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I wonder what kind of numbers the HD3800 series will pump out compared to the SMP client.  I know the SMP client, even when run on my stock PD805, produced a better score than the GPU client did on my x1950Pro.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2008)

TBH it seems seriously fast compared to running the desktop version on my Opteron at 3.0GHz.

It has been a while tho. My last WU was in November!!!!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 14, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I wonder what kind of numbers the HD3800 series will pump out compared to the SMP client.  I know the SMP client, even when run on my stock PD805, produced a better score than the GPU client did on my x1950Pro.



I'm getting 1300PPD from my 3850 (256MB), and each WU is 97points.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2008)

That is a lot faster, but the SMP client is still faster for higher end Core 2 Duos.  My E2180@3.33GHz is scoring 1444PPD.  I should fire it up on my X2@2.8GHz and see what it does, though that machine doesn't run 24/7 anymore.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2008)

[17:11:19] Working on 582 p2799_N68H_AM03
[17:11:19] Starting GUI Server
[17:12:10] Completed 1%

[18:28:12] Completed 100%

thats 66mins per WU....21.8 WU's per day potential!

HD 3870 stock clocks!!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thats roughly a 2100PPD potential.  Definitely not bad, I would run this if I had a dual-core and a HD3870.  I just started the latest SMP client on my Q6600 to see what it does, I seem to remember it was scoring about 2400 at stock.


----------



## kureng (Apr 15, 2008)

joined, started the program (using console) and add TPU team no but i did not see my username of the list of teampage


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 15, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> [17:11:19] Working on 582 p2799_N68H_AM03
> [17:11:19] Starting GUI Server
> [17:12:10] Completed 1%
> 
> ...



that seems to be going a lot faster than mine :/  88mins per WU 
hd 3870 @ stock and E6400 @ 3.2ghz

[07:57:42] Working on 582 p2799_N68H_AM03
[07:57:42] Starting GUI Server
[07:58:43] Completed 1%


[09:26:23] Completed 100%




kureng said:


> joined, started the program (using console) and add TPU team no but i did not see my username of the list of teampage



it takes a while to show up, i signed up yesterday and only appeared today.


----------



## kureng (Apr 15, 2008)

i got Athlon64 X2 5000BE and HD3870
should i use CPU client or GPU client?


----------



## infrared (Apr 15, 2008)

GPU definatly!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 15, 2008)

kureng said:


> i got Athlon64 X2 5000BE and HD3870
> should i use CPU client or GPU client?



Run the GPU client, and the standard CPU Client on the second core.


----------



## air_ii (Apr 16, 2008)

Just joined the team. Folding @ 1900PPD with GPU and 400 with CPU client


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice.  Welcome to the team


----------



## kureng (Apr 16, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Run the GPU client, and the standard CPU Client on the second core.



Which version to download to run GPU Client for HD3870 ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 16, 2008)

kureng said:


> Which version to download to run GPU Client for HD3870 ?



The link to it is in the first post of this thread....http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57781


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone Got a Q folding ?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2008)

I was thinking about starting this when I get my new system tweaked.  It will be a Q6600 and dual HD3870x2's.


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2008)

can you use HD3870X2's ?

at just 3.2GHz I should get around 2600-2800PPD  maybe more cuz it should do at last 2 smps a day or lil over 24hrs 

but im still messing around with it but I should be back and running


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 17, 2008)

folding with my quad.  SMP runs fairly quick - each step is about 8-9 min.  She'll finish a WU in about 1-1.5 days with all 4 cores at 100%.

I've also run both 1950 PROs with a seperate GPU console each, but I can't get two to work now without a second monitor.  Besides, each GPU console also require part of a CPU core


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 17, 2008)

The new GPU client i'm happy I can use it on my 3850, but it's quite cpu limited with my P4 @3.7 I get like 700ppd while others with a 3850 are getting twice as many points when a fast Intel Core cpu is used.

The following is from a thread at the F@H forum-

Number from HD3870.

Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz (266 * 9), GPU @ 780 MHz : 1310 PPD
Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz (485 * 7), GPU @ 780 MHz : 1860 PPD
Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz (485 * 7), GPU @ 850 MHz : 1860 PPD

More numbers with the 2900XT ...

Dual Opteron 2212 @ 2.7 GHz : 1350 PPD (with GPU @ 739 and 847 MHz)
Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz (485 * 7), GPU @ 739 and 847 MHz : 1860 PPD
Q6600 @ 3.8 GHz (475 * 8), GPU @ 739 MHz : 1860 PPD
Q6600 @ 3.8 GHz (475 * 8), GPU @ 847 MHz : 2100 PPD
Q6600 @ 3.8 GHz (475 * 8), GPU @ 860 MHz : 2100 PPD


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Run the GPU client, and the standard CPU Client on the second core.



how do you get it to work?

i installed the cpu client but it wont run as 1 instance of folding@home is already running,


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> can you use HD3870X2's ?



IDK, the new 8.4's were supposed to allow 300 series GPUs.  When I get the CPU OC stable I'll give this a shot...


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> IDK, the new 8.4's were supposed to allow 300 series GPUs.  When I get the CPU OC stable I'll give this a shot...



what oc you looking at getting ?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying to get anything ATM.   3.0, 3.2 would be OK, but 3.6 is my ideal.  I don't need to push it to 3.8-4.0 for everyday stuff.


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah im running OCCT right now for 3.6GHz 2hr run its been going to 30mins so far but temps seem high, hottest core 69C coretemps/everst read and real temp 59c,  at 1.3v


----------



## GIGGLA (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol I really need a new cpu/mobo which I will get soon. Oc'ing from 3.7 to 3.8 on P4 only 6 seconds faster per wu step (each 1%) of work. Not even worth going from 1.55 to 1.675 Vcore for the WU to be done 10 minutes faster only. Oh well guess my 3850 will only fold as fast as my old x1950xt due to cpu limitation.

Our team has really gone up in the ranks in the last year and i'm very proud of all our teams efforts! Nice work!


----------



## kureng (Apr 18, 2008)

i cannot run both GPU & CPU client at the same time, one of it will be unable to fetch work... so, for now i just run the GPU client coz its seems to be faster... my HD3870 complete a WU within 2.5 hours, it is fast or slow??

by da way DOM, how do you get the F@H stats at ur sig?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2008)

kureng said:


> i cannot run both GPU & CPU client at the same time, one of it will be unable to fetch work... so, for now i just run the GPU client coz its seems to be faster... my HD3870 complete a WU within 2.5 hours, it is fast or slow??
> 
> by da way DOM, how do you get the F@H stats at ur sig?



Thats kinda slow, as my Hd3870 is doing WU's in just over an hour!


----------



## kureng (Apr 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats kinda slow, as my Hd3870 is doing WU's in just over an hour!



my internet connection quite slow, and i always downloads stuff at the same time... does this affect the WU work time??


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2008)

kureng said:


> my internet connection quite slow, and i always downloads stuff at the same time... does this affect the WU work time??



Im not really sure on that! great question!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 18, 2008)

On behalf of Techpowerup I would like to thank all of our members that contribute to the folding at home project.  You have brought the team very far and being one of the top 250 teams is within sight.  Not only that, but you are selflessly contributing to a project that may one day change all of our lives.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 18, 2008)

kureng said:


> by da way DOM, how do you get the F@H stats at ur sig?



To get your stats paste this into your browser,only replace *USER NAME* with your own name that you fold under and *TEAM NUMBER* with *50711*(TPU's team number).

folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=*USER NAME*&t=*TEAM NUMBER*

You can then save the image and add it to your sig 



			
				sneekypeet said:
			
		

> Thats kinda slow, as my Hd3870 is doing WU's in just over an hour!



Hope to get my 3870 today and will put it to the test as soon as it arrives.Will be miles better than my X1950pro


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 18, 2008)

kureng said:


> my internet connection quite slow, and i always downloads stuff at the same time... does this affect the WU work time??



No, it shouldn't affect the WU time.  It will only affect how long it takes to download WUs and upload results.


----------



## kureng (Apr 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> No, it shouldn't affect the WU time.  It will only affect how long it takes to download WUs and upload results.



based on my log file, it doesnt take so much time to download n upload the results...

i think maybe coz im running my HD3870 at the second slot, which run at x8 only or maybe even the driver... erm, i will try other options, changing drivers or even try the card on the first slot


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2008)

Started Folding on my Q6600 again, don't know if I will do it for long or not.  I'll have to see how hot it makes my room and how much power it uses.


----------



## mandelore (May 9, 2008)

umm, ok, i know i shud have, but ive never folded (eeeek) 

i downloaded the graphical client, and forwarded port 8080, however it still states it cannot connect/get work instructions, even tried the use internet explorer setting too.

any ideas? thats tcp/udp port 8080 forwarded to my lan address


----------



## mandelore (May 9, 2008)

nm, randomly started working ^^


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2008)

I wish nvidia would get thier cudas drivers out and working so I can use my gpu for folding. I was inclined to go Ati instead of nvidia because this was one of the reasons. I will get screenies when I get home


----------



## mandelore (May 9, 2008)

hang on just a few Q's, firstly, on my QX9650 i only get 28% cpu usage when the client is set to 100% cpu usage, and how do i get it to use my gpu too? or is that automatic?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2008)

If you downloaded the GPU client, then it automatically uses your GPU.  It also uses one core of your CPU.  You could download the SMP client also and run it on the other three cores, just make sure you set the priority of the GPU client to low, and the CPU client to idle when you configure them.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hang on just a few Q's, firstly, on my QX9650 i only get 28% cpu usage when the client is set to 100% cpu usage, and how do i get it to use my gpu too? or is that automatic?



25% per core. you dont have the SMP client.


----------



## mandelore (May 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 25% per core. you dont have the SMP client.



oooh, kk, thought the client was multithreaded to start with, okies ill grab that one


----------



## SirKeldon (May 14, 2008)

Joined =)


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2008)

TechPowerUp! Team Page!:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
TechPowerUp! Team Members stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=50711&u=342607#342607

My Stats page
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=342607


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

When I launched the download it asked for a name and number so I put Shadowfold and the work ID thing on the first post. Its doing these step things like 1000 out of 250000000. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2008)

yup your cranking


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2008)

Wow 267 out of 3k! Nice folding TPU!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup your cranking



How long does it take before I see my name on that list?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2008)

after 1 work unit (WU)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Should do the console one(the one im on now) or download the graphic one?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2008)

console is faster


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2008)

i think i'll join (for reals this time) with the GPU client for Nv once it comes out. the SMP client doesnt like me, and running multiple singles doesnt appeal.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

when is the the GPU for nv coming out? I am looking to get a ATI just because of F@H


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> when is the the GPU for nv coming out? I am looking to get a ATI just because of F@H



it was mentioned on TPU's front page, supposedly very soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

could you give me a link to it please


----------



## oily_17 (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could you give me a link to it please



Here you go 

http://www.techpowerup.com/61014/Folding@Home_Project_Comes_to_NVIDIA.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

so what GPUs are they going to support?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so what GPUs are they going to support?



you read the link, thats all we know. They mention anything with CUDA support, which means 8800GTX (G80) and newer. (all 8/9 series)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you read the link, thats all we know. They mention anything with CUDA support, which means 8800GTX (G80) and newer. (all 8/9 series)



oh ok.thanks.. I think i am going to hold off on getting a video card till i find out for sure... Just give me more time to save money...


----------



## oily_17 (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so what GPUs are they going to support?




Seems like the newer cards 



> mostly because the numbers we saw were based on an *"upcoming NVIDIA GPU"*.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 25, 2008)

i followed link after link unbtil i got the the F@H forums and they will support the 8 series upto the new G200 series.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i followed link after link unbtil i got the the F@H forums and they will support the 8 series upto the new G200 series.



thanks for that, backs up what i said earlier about CUDA support being the key (an 8 series feature)


----------



## oily_17 (May 26, 2008)

Just done a fresh install and am going to try out the 5.92 beta SMP.

Has anyone running it noticed any improvement in PPD or is it just more stable than the older client ?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Just done a fresh install and am going to try out the 5.92 beta SMP.
> 
> Has anyone running it noticed any improvement in PPD or is it just more stable than the older client ?



No real noticeable PPD improvement.  I think the main fix is they change the MPI version used, so the client doesn't crash when the internet connection is lost anymore(great help for people on wireless connections).


----------



## oily_17 (May 26, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> No real noticeable PPD improvement.  I think the main fix is they change the MPI version used, so the client doesn't crash when the internet connection is lost anymore(great help for people on wireless connections).



OK I am on wired connection here but installed it anyway to try it out.

Folding at the moment so all is good...only thing is when I open up the DeinoMPI gui ,under the cluster tab,it says that it is not installed on my PC


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2008)

just joined adding my 3850s to the folding 

i have 2 clients running but only one card is being loaded? card 1 is @ 100% card 2 is @ 20% anyone know how to get them both to be working


----------



## wiak (May 31, 2008)

Am climbing teh userlist!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet the console really picks apart the wu's.  folding my 10th wu!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 20, 2008)

im having problerms wiuth teh gpou client on my 3870 help.

it seems as if its doing no work unless i turn on the display and its counting up to a million, and its taking forever .. sometimes it hitches to 1 iteration per secnd, whats that for?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 20, 2008)

i realise its a test, but its buggy didnt kno wwhat it was i was hungry


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nvidia GPOU client running man this thing is CRAZY!!!! fast you have no idea!!!...even in beta this thing rocks socks....i did 400/5000 in about 2min..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2008)

damn. I need to get me a new video card. What cards does it support on the Nvidia side?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

8 series up. i do bealive






i did that in like 5min


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 20, 2008)

5 min.  That's pretty impressive. Do you run one on the CPU and the graphics card or are you not supposed to do that.  I haven't really looked into it since I've never had a capable graphics card before.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> 5 min.  That's pretty impressive. Do you run one on the CPU and the graphics card or are you not supposed to do that.  I haven't really looked into it since I've never had a capable graphics card before.



i actually dont know...i got mine frome someone i know inside.....today it was relesed public....it dos good...it loads my cpu at 50% so i dk whats up tith that but my cards are deff being used...idk if you can set it to use all card or not the settings arent very good....but as for running the CPU & GPU client it can be done..i just havent set up the CPU 1 yet...but ith the GPU client loading 1 core if you use the smp client dont expect you use your rig....im sure you would get a smoother effect using the single core CPU client with the gpu client besides iv cranked off 6000 points in about idk 45min so im doing well  each one is worth a little over 3000ppd per core...and with my 9600's stock i can pull a core finish it and send in data in about 25ishmin...also just a note...ocing the grafx mem ont get you anyware...the core though will increase speed.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't planning on running the SMP client if I did run both, but I was curious about running the single core one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

it will work it will just strain the rig


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 20, 2008)

where can i get cat 8.4?


----------



## DOM (Jun 20, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> where can i get cat 8.4?



http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat84-xp.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just to clear things up for some of the poeple new to the GPU client(us nVidia users mainly).  The GPU client always loads 1 core 100%.  I don't know why exactly, but it does, and if you run the SMP client and try to use the core the GPU client is using the GPU client will grind to a halt.

If you have a dual core processor, you can run a CPU client on the other core without problems.

If you have a Tri or Quad core processor, you can run the SMP client on the other 2 or 3 cores you have available, but you have to set up the client properly to achieve this.

If you want to run the SMP client on your remaining cores, you have to set the advanced options of both clients.  In the advanced options there is an option to set the priority of each client.  You need to set the GPU client to low and the SMP client to idle.  This gives the GPU client priority over the SMP client, so it will get the single core that it needs to do work.  If you don't do this, then the SMP client will take over all the cores, and the GPU client won't get any work done.

Edit1: Unfortunately, it seems I can't run the GPU client currently because it is incompatible with Vista 64.  Though I have WinXP on my 8800GS machine, so I might try that, I'm interested to compare how it performs compared to Solaris's 9600GT.

Edit2: Well, it seems to run on Vista64 just fine, so I don't know why they claim it won't.  It is doing work on my 9800GTX and says it should take ~4 hours to complete the WU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

my PPD just skyrockerted using the modded 177.36 drivers in the tweak thread i went from 29xx/30xx to about 38xx






@newtekie youll notice that the proteins fold at a rate of 50 before update...for example it will go from 1000 to 1050 but its a little off fahmon  drops the eta by ~2min+ with every 50 completed..it really cranks through WU's
iv done 3100/5000 in about 15min.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like it won't work on Vista64, it keeps giving EUE saying I have an Unstable Machine, even at stock settings, so I assume that is why they say it won't work on 64-bit machines.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

that blows run in compatability? im on 32bit XP atm because i needed to test something for it...but i hope when i go 64 i dont loose it....id be a tad bit upset....

just to answer an inevitable question..

their WILL be SLI support for 2+ GPU's but not atm.

just finished at 4k ppd.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Compatibility gives the same result.  Hopefully they add 64-bit support soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Compatibility gives the same result.  Hopefully they add 64-bit support soon.



kes me wiocked unhappy!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

I got it up an running on my 8800GS, FAHmon puts my PPD at about 4700, that makes me happy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

at 4032 atm....what i noticed though..maybe an fahmon bug...but you dont get 4032 points..only 98WTF? and iv double checked before and after the status update...sure enough 98 per WU completed  than wtf is with 4k+ ppd


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

PPD=Points Per Day

Credit=Points Per WU

PPD is the estimate of how many points you will get in 24 hours of constant folding.  If it is saying you are getting 4032 PPD, that means you will complete roughly 41 WUs a day at 98 points a piece.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> PPD=Points Per Day
> 
> Credit=Points Per WU
> 
> PPD is the estimate of how many points you will get in 24 hours of constant folding.  If it is saying you are getting 4032 PPD, that means you will complete roughly 41 WUs a day at 98 points a piece.



i knew the definitions but im unsure of why PPD would even be .....ooooooooooooooooo NVM i just git it lol!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

On a different note, it seems F@H killed the ambient temperature sensor on my 8800GS(not that it is really important).  It was reading perfectly fine @50°C and then it started jumping around wildly. It goes up to 115°C then down to 50°C again, then down to some negative number, then back up, it jumps between the numbers kind of randomly.

Hmm...I wonder if that is enough to get an RMA from eVGA...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm intresting mine work fine sitting steady at about 71C


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

FAHmon has me up to 4908 PPD, which is simply amazing.  The 3850's were scoring in the 2000 range, so the 8800GS is just killing them, which is odd to me, they should be about even.  I'm not surprise the 8800GS outperforms the 9600GT because of the extra shaders on the 8800GS, which I believe is what is used for the F@H calculations.



Solaris17 said:


> hmm intresting mine work fine sitting steady at about 71C



Yeah, I don't know.  I'm not really concerned, I know my ambient temp isn't too high.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> FAHmon has me up to 4908 PPD, which is simply amazing.  The 3850's were scoring in the 2000 range, so the 8800GS is just killing them, which is odd to me, they should be about even.  I'm not surprise the 8800GS outperforms the 9600GT because of the extra shaders on the 8800GS, which I believe is what is used for the F@H calculations.



its the arch nvidia uses scalar..ATI uses super scalar...

w0ot OC'ing my shaders more got me a little over 4200 PPD


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

anyone can help me?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

downlkoad the new GPU2 client ira and well see what we can do.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 21, 2008)

here's my post.     http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=849061&postcount=252

srry , I posted in the wrong thread and didn't want to double post.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

one other question, support for 4850's coming anytime soon?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> one other question, support for 4850's coming anytime soon?



yes


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

DOES ANYONE HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?!!!?! 

to mkeep up with this heat output?







bring it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

it finally has connected.

im good


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> it finally has connected.
> 
> im good



w0ot good stuff!! is it folding? on a 7900? how did u do it?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

damn .. it went back to test proteien

im pissed


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

pretty sure it only works on the 8 series in up...as physx was a big part of it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> w0ot good stuff!! is it folding? on a 7900? how did u do it?



ona hd3870!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ona hd3870!



oooooooo ok sweeT!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

switched again! wtf?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> oooooooo ok sweeT!!!




Its on its way out, ima get a 4850 ..


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

if your having trouble folding make sure it isnt oc'd if it is clock it down its like the cpu client it can be orthos stable for 24 hours but wont work with F@H any instability and it will cut out and restart. just a heads


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if your having trouble folding make sure it isnt oc'd if it is clock it down its like the cpu client it can be orthos stable for 24 hours but wont work with F@H any instability and it will cut out and restart. just a heads



why I use F@H for stability testing 


I need to get back around to firing the consoles up again - haven't run them in a while now . . .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

im getting 300 iter/sec


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> im getting 300 iter/sec



is it still folding or has it tripped again?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

still folding .. a 10 mil unit  and its at 1.7

its doing 450 iter/second now.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 21, 2008)

How do I fold on both cores? I have 1 core folding, but I can't figure out how to get the other one going! I've googled it, but to no avail!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> How do I fold on both cores? I have 1 core folding, but I can't figure out how to get the other one going! I've googled it, but to no avail!



cpu or GPU?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> cpu or GPU?



Oh, sorry, CPU. I've been asking RM for awhile, but he's working too many hours to help me!

Btw, there's a cookie in this for someone!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

Firsty uninstall what you have....redownload the consol SMP version and install it.


than make sure your account has a password for logging into windows..if it doesnt do that now.

after youve made your password....go to the folder that f@h was installed in and run install.bat

it will ask for the computers username...type in your user name and yes its case sensative so use those capitols if need be.

hit enter and it will aks for a password....type in the password needed to login to windows...

if you see

"if you see this twice MPI is working" 2 times your good.

restart your computer and log back in.

now run F@H

and enter this info.......only use your username for TPU







if all goes well youll be good..


DO NOT START F@H AFTER RUNNING INSTALL.BAT!!! REBOOT FIRST!!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 21, 2008)

^^Thanks dude! 

Oh, and here's your cookie!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 21, 2008)

*Punches Solaris and takes cookie* nom nom nom eating your cookie


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2008)

nom nom nom.


Mmm cookie.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


>



Hey...wait a minute...I know that image. 

Up to 4890 with my 8800GS, I really wish I could run it on my 9800GTX, I would love to see what it would do.  I hope they add 64-bit support soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> nom nom nom.
> 
> 
> Mmm cookie.



 thanks... i forgot it was nom nom nom not num num  my mind is in other places


----------



## wolf (Jun 22, 2008)

i have a 9800GTX and 9600GT, however from temps i am certain that only the 9800 is folding, can i get the 9600Gt to fold too?

i am using Folding@home-GPU-systray-612b6.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

are they in the same machine? i can help people who have dual GPU setups.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I know the F@H client uses the Device0 by default, so it will only fold on one GPU. Solaris, do you know how to change that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I know the F@H client uses the Device0 by default, so it will only fold on one GPU. Solaris, do you know how to change that?



yes sir pics in a sec


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

*SLI and XFire on F@H*

Ok first we need to do some work....if you havent already go into your control panel


go to folder options

Go to the veiw tab

Check "Show hidden files and folders".

and uncheck "hide extensions for known file types"

no its time so set this up

Go to "My computer"

and go into the windows drive






Now go to Documents and settings 






now that your in documents and settings go to YOUR folder

once inside your folder their will be a hidden folder called "Application Data"






once inside application data

you will see were the F@H work is done....






we want to right click on this and select rename after we do that COPY the name dont change it. After you copy the name of the folder right click and make a new one. when it prompts you to enter a name paste the one you just copyied and simply add a "2" to the end.






After youve done this...go into the original "Folding@home-gpu" folder and COPY everything in it.

than paste it in the folder you just made "Folding@home-gpu2"

now that were done with application data we go to our desktops 

make sure the client is off....and delete all shortcuts to it from your desktop and startup folder in the start menu..were going to make new ones....

now right click on your desktop and select  "New">"shortcut"






after youve done that its time to have some fun.

what we do now is when the shortcut windows pops up we browse to the primary F@H exe and select it.






after we select it we need to modify the "Target" line a little bit what were goping to do is Click next now type the following exactly as i have it below their will be a space inbetween the "-" in the code and the last "e" in .exe


```
-gpu 0
```

it will look like this





now do the same thing with a second shart cut..only this time were are going to write


```
-gpu 1
```

now that that is done we have to modify a few more things...first make sure your shortcuts are numbered..like F@H1 and F@H2 this is IMPERATIVE

now that that is done...copy the following into you respective..Target and Shortcut sections...under the shortcuts properties...you can do this by right clicking and going to properties.






In the "Target" feild of shortcut 1 type the following


```
"x:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0 
were "x" is your install directory
```

In the "Start in" feild type the following


```
"x:\Documents and Settings\Solaris17\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu"
were "x" is your install directory
```


Now that we have done that your good now time to work on short cut #2

the steps are the same so im going to be lazy and simply type the feild code.

In the "Target" feild of shortcut 1 type the following


```
"x:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1 
were "x" is your install directory
```

In the "Start in" feild type the following


```
"x:\Documents and Settings\Solaris17\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu2"
were "x" is your install directory
```

now double click on each shortcut unlike the F@H forums this way DOES work and you DO NOT need to disable SLI or Xfire like the F@H site said.

Happy folding.


This methode can be used with more than 2 GPU's simply repeat the steps as many times as necissary..i have taken the time to writ a small list telling you what gpu tags you should use


first GPU: -gpu 0
Second GPU: -gpu 1
Third GPU: -gpu 2
Fourth GPU -gpu 3
Fifth GPU: -gpu 4
Sixth GPU: -gpu 5

etc...for however many GPU's you have it is always one number below your actual amount because the irst GPU is considered gpu "0"






and remember if you dont want to use a dongle with SLI enabled you simply add an extra command to the target area were you would put "-GPU X" this command is


```
-forcegpu nvidia_g80
```

so the entire line will look like


```
-gpu x -forcegpu nvidia_g80
```

remember were X is your GPU number


----------



## wolf (Jun 22, 2008)

im heading to work in 10 mins for all day, ill change it when i get back

and yeah theyre both in the same system, but obviously not SLi

can they both fold at the same time?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the nVidia GPU client is running on my Vista x64 machine now, so it seems to work with 64-bit OSes, even though they say it is incompatible.  It wasn't working before, it kept giving EUE's.  Though I updated my drivers to 177.35 and set the program to run in compatibility mode for XP SP2 and it seems to be running now.

Also, the FAHmon seems to max out at 4980.71 PPD.  It is giving the same PPD to both my 8800GS and my 9800GTX, so it must just max out at that PPD per client.

Edit:  Never mind the FAHmon part, it just updated my PPD on the 9800GTX to 5644, so it must have just been a coincidence.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 23, 2008)

Could someone please help me install the new beta smp on ubuntu 8.04.  I've been going at it for hours and all I've mangaed to accomplish is creating the need to reinstall ubuntu.  i followed the guide at the fah site but no go.



EDIT:   Woohoo  I got it     Syntax is a bitch.  Folding away.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> Could someone please help me install the new beta smp on ubuntu 8.04.  I've been going at it for hours and all I've mangaed to accomplish is creating the need to reinstall ubuntu.  i followed the guide at the fah site but no go.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:   Woohoo  I got it     Syntax is a bitch.  Folding away.....



NICE dude!!! congrats!!!




wolf said:


> im heading to work in 10 mins for all day, ill change it when i get back
> 
> and yeah theyre both in the same system, but obviously not SLi
> 
> can they both fold at the same time?




ya they will fold just make sure you install the drivers for both...using device manager if need be...than follow my walk through above and it should work


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2008)

new core released man this thing is a whopper F@H mon doesnt know what it is or how many points its worth but it supposed to take a really long time.


----------



## Firedomain (Jun 24, 2008)

hey, im currently not using F@H, but just wanted to know if anyone knows much about running it with diskeeper 2008?

because Diskeeper uses idle processing power & F@H does to... so will F@H stop my system from auto defragging itself?

this is pretty much my only concern for not using F@H


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> hey, im currently not using F@H, but just wanted to know if anyone knows much about running it with diskeeper 2008?
> 
> because Diskeeper uses idle processing power & F@H does to... so will F@H stop my system from auto defragging itself?
> 
> this is pretty much my only concern for not using F@H



no other programs take priority and F@H slows down...granted it will only slow down the % that diskdefrag takes

like if disk defrag takes 30% cpu usages F@H will use 70% instead of 100...your system will always be busy and a tad sluggish but it wont stop it as other programs always have the priority.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?!!!?!
> 
> to mkeep up with this heat output?
> 
> ...


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone is running vmware to fold with a cpu smp client on windows?  I've read that there was performance increases on older client versions and would like to know if it it the same for the new beta release.  Thanks


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 26, 2008)

This screenie is based on the ppd of the last frame.  Just finished  installing the beta drivers and slapped on an oc.  I havn't had time to fine tune it or let it run to see what the ppd's average at.  

am2 be2350 @ 2.58, 8600gt @ 720/1800/800, XP x32, 177.39
c2d e6750 @ 3.52, 9600gt @ 825/2100/1000, Vista x64, 177.39


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2008)

Does the 8600 run F@H on the GPU? I have a 5000+BE @3ghz that gets PPD around 1100PPD running the SMP


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 26, 2008)

Does the 8600 run F@H on the GPU?      :      yes, see the post before yours


I have it running at 730/1800/830, XP x32, 177.41  = ~2000 =2100 ppd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't know the 8600 could run it. Last i heard it was 8800 and up that could.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I didn't know the 8600 could run it. Last i heard it was 8800 and up that could.



modded inf
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=857044&postcount=356
and the driver from nvidia ...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=857002&postcount=1


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 27, 2008)

I am trying to run Folding @ Home on both of my computers. I tried both the console version and the GUI version and they both seem to be able to get the work and crunch the numbers but neither computer seems able to send the results. I checked Windows Firewall and it was not complaining but just to be sure I added the folding app to the exceptions list. Both machines are connected to my wireless router and out through my broadband connection. Is there something special I need to do with my router to make this work?

Excerpt from my console below....

[23:13:45] + Attempting to send results
[23:13:46] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[23:13:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:13:46]     (171.64.122.76:8080)
[23:13:46]   Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


[23:13:46] + Attempting to send results
[23:13:46] Error: Got status code 503 from server
[23:13:46] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:13:46]     (171.64.65.65:8080)
[23:13:46] - Error: Could not transmit unit 02 (completed June 26) to work server.


[23:13:46] + Attempting to send results
[23:13:48] Couldn't send HTTP request to server (wininet)
[23:13:48] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:13:48]     (171.64.122.76:8080)
[23:13:48]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


[23:13:48] + Attempting to send results
[23:13:48] Error: Got status code 503 from server
[23:13:48] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:13:48]     (171.64.65.65:8080)
[23:13:48] - Error: Could not transmit unit 03 (completed June 26) to work server.


edit: One suggestion was to set the Use IE setting to "no". I don't see this in my client.cfg file. How do I change it once it is installed (console version).


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 27, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> I am trying to run Folding @ Home on both of my computers. I tried both the console version and the GUI version and they both seem to be able to get the work and crunch the numbers but neither computer seems able to send the results. I checked Windows Firewall and it was not complaining but just to be sure I added the folding app to the exceptions list. Both machines are connected to my wireless router and out through my broadband connection. Is there something special I need to do with my router to make this work?



Found it. You have to run the console with the -config option to reset configuration options. That seems to have worked. Now have some results submitted and continuing folding.


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, i can't believe they finally did it!!! Was talking to sneekypete and he mensioned they'd bought out a gpu client for nvidia! So i updated my graphics drivers and downloaded it!

FahMon says my 8800gts is kicking out roughly 3043 ppd


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep, and the nVidia GPUs really pump out the work.  My 8800GS does 4800 PPD, my 9800GTX was 5600.  Though I have had to take both off folding duty for the time being, it is summer and it was making it way to hot in the room.


----------



## infrared (Jun 28, 2008)

What flags are you using on your gpu clients? 4800ppd on a 8800gs??


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2008)

infrared said:


> What flags are you using on your gpu clients? 4800ppd on a 8800gs??



Nothing special, just the defaults.  The shaders are overclocked to 1782 though.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 1, 2008)

Having trouble getting the GPU client to install. I have a Palit 8800GT Sonic 1GB that I would like to put to work. I downloaded the GPU client and when I try to install it gives me an error as seen in the attachment. I tried downloading again since it seems to indicate a corrupted file but same thing happened.

I currently have the regular console based folding client installed so don't know if that makes a difference. I was hoping to run the two concurrently so my CPU and GPU are both folding (I hope that's possible?)

I have the 177.35 drivers installed using a modded .inf file and I have latest Physx drivers installed.

Any ideas on what is going wrong?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what's gone wrong with yours, but I've tried different combos of folding programs and gotten them all to work so far.  at the moment i have the gpu client and two single core clients running on this c2d and 9600gt.  If you don't have a passkey, it is possible to runthe gpu with the smp client (5.9x).  This was done with vista x64.  all i had to do was play with priority settings to get them all to run together.


----------



## wolf (Jul 1, 2008)

how much more can you fold by running the cpu and gpu clients?

i run 2 comps with a 9800GTX and an 8600GT folding, pretty much 24/7, however across both of those comps i guess theres another 6 cpu cores that could fold too, how much would that improve my score? i was to understand that GPU folding is vastly superior to CPU folding?

like something in the order of 10-20 times faster on a card with around 100 or more SP's.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 1, 2008)

this is a screenie of fahmon.
I have the gpu client and 2 single core clients on an e6750 @3.2/9600gt and the same on an am2 2.1/8600gt.  The smp client yeilds more ppd than the single cores but doesn't work with a passkey.
am2 is xp x32 and the c2d is vista x64

the smp client was yeilding ~1600 ppd on the c2d and ~1000 ppd on the am2
vista is running 177.39 and xp 177.41
my video oc helps, 9600gt was yeilding ~4000 ppd at stock clocks and has gone as high as ~4600 ppd with oc.  The 8600gt was yeilding ~1400 ppd before oc

In order for the gpu client to run, i had to make sure it and it's core had a higher priority than those of the cpu client/cores


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Sol,
better pick up the pace, I'm gaining on ya  
TPU has gone from 263 rd to 259 th since the gpu client was released.  Good show


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2008)

You both are gaining on me...Looks like it is time to move my 9800GTX machine in the basement and put it on 24/7 folding duty.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

totally random question... would a radeon 3450 fold? would it even be worth it?


----------



## wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

2600XT and above should fold, so i guess its possible, as to wether its worth it..... i fold with a 8600GT and it helps the score...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

its just that my main rigs are always off, so they're almost useless. my media PC otoh, is always on, and always idling...


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> You both are gaining on me...Looks like it is time to move my 9800GTX machine in the basement and put it on 24/7 folding duty.



you could atleast let us gain a little , it's not like we are gonna catch you any time soon lol.  It's cool, the gpu client seems to have breathed a little life into the folding team.


----------



## wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah you mayaswell wack the 3450 in it and she how she goes...

and yeah the gpu client has totally kicked the team up a notch, i fold pretty much 24/7 on 2 comps.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

Fire up what ya can, it's for a good cause.  There's a laptop kick'n around the house i'm thinkin of setting up for folding.  it almost never gets used and I'm curious what it'll do.   I have 6 clients runing 24/7, wonder if the laptop can do another 3 lol 

I have my systems in the basement, but 24/7 folding is makin the central air work a little harder.   Curious to see what my next utility bills will look like ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2008)

A 3850 pumps out about 3000 PPD, a 3850 is about 9 times as powerful folding wise than a 3450.  So you should get about 333 PPD with the 3450.  That is assuming it is supported.  I believe the 2600XT and up in the 2K series is supported, and the 3650 and up in the 3K series.  But in the past I was able to get lower GPU's that were not supported folding, so the 3450 might work.  Try it and report back.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2008)

293 PPD on the 3450.

its no stellar number, but it is a number.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn, I was close though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I have my systems in the basement, but 24/7 folding is makin the central air work a little harder.   Curious to see what my next utility bills will look like ...



The utility bill was one of the main reasons I stopped my home machines from folding 24/7.  They heat up the house, and make the Central Air work harder, plus I have to leave them on 24/7, which also sucks up the juice.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 2, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The utility bill was one of the main reasons I stopped my home machines from folding 24/7.  They heat up the house, and make the Central Air work harder, plus I have to leave them on 24/7, which also sucks up the juice.



well I've had two machines firing out the wu's for ~3 weeks I guess.  Should see a bill soon   I actually only started folding when the latest gpu client was released...

checked the lappy, vista hasn't been run since purchase so it's using osmosis to get sp1.  will have to see whatit's got for hardware.  it's a toshiba 17"  dual centrino with  ati-m graphics if I remember correctly.  Will give it a try after updates...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2008)

its updated overnight to 302.72ppd.

atm, i'm leaving it on - the systems passive cooled, but seems to handle the extra heat fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Look at the impact GPU folding has made to our scores:


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2008)

well the GPU client isnt lagging out my media PC or overheating it (average 46C CPU load despite being passive, and the GPU hasnt even got warm yet, even tho its passive too) so its found a permanent home here. 300 PPD is a little boost for TPU.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

sweet, good show 
this site has alot of members, it's too bad more aren't folding.  
Maybe we need a day or two here and ther when all the people who don't want to load their machine up or pay for excess power on a regular basis join in.  It would give the folding team a boost and at the same time could maybe challenge the most users on at once record.  Just an idea...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2008)

i cant fold more regularly, because i use my media PC only to save power. The other systems sleep when they arent in use... an 8800GT, GTX, and two Q6600's @ 3.2/3.6GHz would kinda crank out the points... but not when they're off.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 4, 2008)

As soon as i "stabilize" 100% my new system i'll start folding again ... but not too much cause here it's summer now, A/C is on most of time and my electrical bill can go up in a dramatical way


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah that's what I mean.  Not everyone can do it 24/7 so a little motivation to donate a weekend here and there might bring some more participation. 

edit: even an over night run when it's cooler, it all helps


----------



## wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

11-------Solaris17------80328-----426
12-------Skitzo000-----71754-----300
13-------Wolf---------	-62288-----240 

check that out dudes  we're coming along well.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

just fired up the lappy ... no go on the gpu, it's a hd2400.  got two clients running on the cpu so i'll find out in a bit what it's putting out 

Sol better pick up the pace


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 4, 2008)

You guys are able to get two clients working on one machine?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 4, 2008)

i give up on folding ... it causes my room to increase in temps by 2-4 degreees on an unbearable ambient.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

i run 2 single core clients on my dual cores.  The 5.91 smp beta using both cores put's out more ppd if you havn't added a passkey to your user name. 
At the moment I have 8 clients (2 gpu) running between 3 machines.  I have no doubt this will change when I get my next utility bills  but until then


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gotcha, so you're logging into windows under two users and running one client on each?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

nope, save the cpu executable into two seperate folders (client 1 and client 2) on your desktop for easy access.  Run each executable from each folder and they should not have any conflicts.  You will have to configure both on the first run(s) but after that your good to go...  I use FAHMon to monitor all my clients with one machine...


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

to run the gpu client at the same time the prioities may need to be adjusted.  I have found that the config settings aren't always enough so I increase the priority of the gpu exe and core to normal on the machines that only fold and below normal on the daily used machine.  hope this helps 

EDIT: I use the task manager to adjust process priorities...
try the config settings first, set cpu priorities to idle and the gpu to the next one up...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2008)

to those who know: would the SMP (or two rgular) clients outdo the 300ppd my 3450 gets?

I see some high scores from the GPU's, but i have no idea what a CPU even scores. The CPU in the media PC is a 4200+ toledo (939) at 2.2GHz.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

the multicore smp client 5.91 produced ~ 1000ppd on my be2350 @ 21. Ghz while the single cores produce 200-300 ppd/ per core.  
My c2d (e6750 @3.2) produced ~1600 ppd with the 5.91 client and 300 -400 ppd/per core with the single core client

So a little less than half the ppd for the single core clients, wish i didn't add the passkey


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> Sol better pick up the pace



youve got more silicon than i do......and my rigs been down for a coule days ......but if youre game bring it cub scout    time to kick the laptops into gear....and build my folding rig


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> youve got more silicon than i do......and my rigs been down for a coule days ......but if youre game bring it cub scout    time to kick the laptops into gear....and build my folding rig



I'm always game ...  
I'm thinking with your gear set up right, you could blast out the wu's.  Split up your 9600's, last post I saw of yours, the second 9600 wasn't contributing much more than my 8600  
The lappy I fired up is only putting out 250 -300 ppd day so it's not alot of help   There are a couple more systems kicken around but the are both pretty limited so I might get ~200 ppd between the two of them...not worth the power bill   At the moment I'm pushing ~8000 ppd, don't think I can do much better.  Even with a higher cpu oc's I'll only manage another ~400-500 ppd total.  
Maybe for a day i'll max out the oc's and add the little puter's, see what I can squeeze out  
Can't do it for too long though, ac is already workin pretty good the way things are lol

Hey Wolf ... ya gettin in on this?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 4, 2008)

Woo im number 118  GPU folding is great!


----------



## wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I'm always game ...
> I'm thinking with your gear set up right, you could blast out the wu's.  Split up your 9600's, last post I saw of yours, the second 9600 wasn't contributing much more than my 8600
> The lappy I fired up is only putting out 250 -300 ppd day so it's not alot of help   There are a couple more systems kicken around but the are both pretty limited so I might get ~200 ppd between the two of them...not worth the power bill   At the moment I'm pushing ~8000 ppd, don't think I can do much better.  Even with a higher cpu oc's I'll only manage another ~400-500 ppd total.
> Maybe for a day i'll max out the oc's and add the little puter's, see what I can squeeze out
> ...



im still hangin in there, got a few things happening in the next few days, should bring up my score.

hopefully 3 independent rigs that crunch 24/7.

9800GTX - 9600GT - 8600GT 

but ill see how i go, need to do OS installs and everything...


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

sweet 
lol, i'm having more trouble getting vista to share with vista for fahmon that ubununtu or xp... who'd a guessed it?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 4, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> sweet
> lol, i'm having more trouble getting vista to share with vista for fahmon that ubununtu or xp... who'd a guessed it?



Damn Skitzo, you're cranking 'em out! 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2008)

100  	 Mussels   	 385   	 29 

bahaha, i am 100!

somehow, i shall twist that to make me the best of all.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 100  	 Mussels   	 385   	 29
> 
> bahaha, i am 100!
> 
> somehow, i shall twist that to make me the best of all.



 How the heck did I move up to 87 and you've got more WU's at 100?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Damn Skitzo, you're cranking 'em out!
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711



yeah, Sol got me into folding ~3 weeks ago.  I havn't been gaming and the extra hardware is around so why not ya know.  
Should be getting some utility bills soon so that'll decide how long I push like this.
Now if Wolf can get those three machines cranking out the wu's, my efforts will prolly pale in comparison  
I gotta finish the vr mod on the 8600, would like to push it harder


----------



## wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> Now if Wolf can get those three machines cranking out the wu's, my efforts will prolly pale in comparison



at the moment im only folding on the 9800GTX box, but hopefully by tomorrow night the 9600/8600 GT boxes should be cranking which will probably double how fast i get points.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2008)

so far my current machines running are


my laptop 1.8Ghz single core sempron

server 2.0Ghz dual core opteron

Buds rig (folding in my name) 2.0ghz singlecore athlon64

Main rig dual 9600GT's (might fold my proc3.7Ghz e6400)

SOON TO BE FOLDING

Folding rig 2.0ghz singlecore sempron64

2nd laptop 733mhz mad sweet dell latitude c500

i wish i could get my physx card to run that would be cool.


folding its what i do


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> so far my current machines running are
> 
> 
> my laptop 1.8Ghz single core sempron
> ...



I thought you were a "wadder"!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

sweetness 

atm I have my c2d e6750 with 9600gt running three cores
am2 be2350 with 8600gt running three cores
centrino duo 1.5 lappy running two cores
celeron 2.54 running one core

9 cores = 8000 - 8500 ppd depending on the wu's being processed.

Here's my fahmon screenie, keep getting dns error on the celeron so it's not on the list yet, but it's adding ~150 ppd

hrm ... what else can I add 

edit:damn, just notice a client finished on the am2, it's good for ~200-300.  will update the screenie in a few 

EDIT:screenie changed...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> I thought you were a "wadder"!



lol my computers fold  wad


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 4, 2008)

we seem to be moving up in the world of folding


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 5, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> we seem to be moving up in the world of folding



Yes we do! And we shall not stop until we reach #1!

Soon I will have more cores folding! We will be the "communists" of folding!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 5, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Yes we do! And we shall not stop until we reach #1!
> 
> Soon I will have more cores folding! We will be the "communists" of folding!



are we talking hippy communists


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 5, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> are we talking hippy communists



But of course!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 5, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> But of course!



 
needs a name
something fitting ....hrm


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 5, 2008)

yes 
we seem to have claimed another rank amoungst the non-aggrigate teams 
looking at the last update (woke up to no wu server for gpu client) we're mostly running gpu clients

EDIT:  I'm not sure what the problem was, both my gpu clients were down most of the night.  I uninstalled and re-download + re-install and they're pumping out the wu's again


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

well ive got my 9800GTX and 9600GT folding, and soon the 8600GT too.

time to crank some serious WU's 

side note: when i took my 9600GT out of the box with the 9800, and put it in my new frankenbox* (phalon**), she finally had an over clock in her!

previously i could not break away from stock speeds whatsoever without artifact/crash, now gaming clocks are:

800 core 2000 shader 1900 mem (keep in mind its 1gb)  very pleased now 

* Frankenbox: a box made entirely of old spares.
** Phalon: the name of said frankenbox


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

wolf said:


> well ive got my 9800GTX and 9600GT folding, and soon the 8600GT too.
> 
> time to crank some serious WU's
> 
> ...



sweet   Your gonna climb the list pretty quick now   How many ppd are ya pushing?


EDIT: Hey Sol, I got a question for ya...  Did ya know you have to leave your machine on and running the clients to put out wu's  
you said bring it but ya havn't shown up yet


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 6, 2008)

gpu folding with nvidia/amd counts towards the team right? i just found that i could fold on my 2 8800gts g92's and from what i can tell, it's kicking out some serious work lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 6, 2008)

how much power does folding on my gpu's consume and if it does consume power about how much should i expect my electricity bill to climb by doing this


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah, you can work those babies for the team  as for power, I let ya know in a week or two   One would think that seeing as it doen't heat the gpu up like gaming, it's not straining it as much and possibly using less power(than gaming).  I don't notice much heat from gpu folding, mostly from the cpu.  
the utilities bills will tell all 

with just the gpu folding you aren't loading the cpu up to 100% so it uses less power form that perspective ...


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> sweet   Your gonna climb the list pretty quick now   How many ppd are ya pushing?
> 
> EDIT: Hey Sol, I got a question for ya...  Did ya know you have to leave your machine on and running the clients to put out wu's
> you said bring it but ya havn't shown up yet



i got no idea how many PPD, a guess would be 8000-8500 a day.... i gotta get FAHmon running

and yeah Sol, where ya been m8 ?  weve been missing you on the scoreboard 

ever since that gpu client its been fold fold fold.....


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 6, 2008)

nice, looking forward to putting these babies to work for sure lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

If i get my socket A rig working it will be folding 24/7 as long as it is stable and heat isn't a problem


BTW my BE is going to be folding soon.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If i get my socket A rig working it will be folding 24/7 as long as it is stable and heat isn't a problem
> 
> 
> BTW my BE is going to be folding soon.



 that's great
I had to shut down the lappy and the celeron, way too hot on the third floor, with all the heat coming from the other two n the basement, central air didn't turn off too much  I'd guess for every hour it was on, it would cycle off for bout 10 min.  That would add up to a really ugly bill in a hurry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

SMP now running on my 5000+BE@3ghz


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 6, 2008)

what's smp?? and does the gpu folding program utilize the cpu or can it be set that way, or do you run one for the cpu and run the other for the gpu??


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

when i run the nvidia GPU client, the CPU usage on my quad core is minimal, its about 10-20% usage of one core, so the system doesn't even notice it really.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

WORK IN PROGRESS 

This post is an effort to provide the information you may want or need to understand Folding @ Home and hopefully decide to participate.  

I've started to go through the info at the FAH site and I am going to attempt to present it in a simple, easier reading format.   I find the site can present a difficult read and this may discourage possible donors .  This is all FAH info and can be found at http://folding.stanford.edu/ and it's various links, I've only modified the presentation a bit.  I hope this is helpful 

*FOLDING@HOME*​   Folding@Home is a distributed computing project that takes advantage of computing resources made avaliable by donors to study protein folding, misfolding, aggregation, and related diseases.  Scientists have sequenced the human genome, giving us the blueprint for all of the proteins in biology.  This project allows the proteins to be studied in order to understand what they do and how they do it. 


*A Protein*:

   A protein is a necklace of amino acids, a building block of biology.  A protein can perform many functions;  as an enzyme they drive all the biochemical reactions that make biology work.  As structural elements, they are the essential parts of bones, muscles, hair, skin and blood vessels.  As antibodies they recognize "invaders" and allow the immune system to remove them.

   In order to perform its function a protein must first self-assemble, a process known as "folding".  Scientists believe that diseases such as Alzheimer's disease, cystic fibrosis, BSE (Mad Cow disease), an inherited form of emphysema, and even many cancers are the result of misfolding.  These misfolded proteins can clump together or "aggregate" and build up in the brain. 


*Become a Donor*:

   You can participate in the research as a donor by downloading a client(s) to run on your hardware.  The clients are designed to run in the background with minimal effects to daily use.  They take advantage of the resources you are not using at the moment and release them if you should need them.  There is a selection of clients, so choose the best fit for you.


*Results*:

Unlike other distributed computing projects, Folding@home is run by an academic institution (specifically the Pande Group, at Stanford University's Chemistry Department), which is a nonprofit institution dedicated to science research and education. They will not sell the data or make any money off of it. Moreover, they will make the data available for others to use. In particular, the results from Folding@home will be made available on several levels. Most importantly, analysis of the simulations will be submitted to scientific journals for publication, and these journal articles will be posted on the web page after publication. Next, after publication of these scientific articles which analyze the data, the raw data of the folding runs will be available for everyone, including other researchers, on the Folding@Home web site.

This is a link for the FAH home page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main

This is a link to the FAH pdf Executive Summary, it provides a brief descrpition of the FAH project:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/FoldingFAQ.pdf

This link gives a more detailed explanation of protein's and folding:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/science.html


*Clients*:

There are different types of clients ready for download . Clients have been designed for Windows, Linux, Mac, and PS3.  For each os/platform, there may be more than one client to choose from.  The non beta release clients are known to be more stable and should be considered if adequate attention isn't available or instabilities will have negative impacts on other tasks the hardware is responsible for.  Some beta clients are tested less and have a higher risk of failed work units;  because of the "experimental" nature of these clients, bonuses are awarded for completed work units.  

   Depending on what you want to do and what hardware you run, you can utilize different single clients or a combonation of clients.

The gpu client utilizes a small percentage of processing power from a single cpu core while taking advantage of the gpu processing power for folding.    The available cpu clients can utilize the remaining processing power.  Again, depending on your cpu, a choice of clients are available.  For single core processors the choice would be the single core client.  For multicore processors you can use either the single or multicore clients.  In the case of a single core client on a multicore processor, you can copy the downloaded executable file to multiple folders and run a client on each available core.  A client will run on the core that is handling the gpu client, but because it it sharing the core, it will be less productive.  The smp client will take advantage of all remaining processor power (all cores) with one client and at this time has a higher ppd value("experimental" nature of the beta with bonuses).  If you use a passkey with your folding name, afaik the smp does not support passkeys.

To run the gpu client along with a cpu client(s), program priorities may need to be adjusted to ensure the gpu client gets the cpu time it needs to run.  When installing the clients, set the cpu client priority to idle and the gpu client to just above idle.  If these settings don't allow the gpu client to run, the process priorities may need to be adjusted in the task manager.  When running the gpu client it is best to avoid running programs with high graphics demands. (turn off the gpu client until you are finished)

*Downloads can be found here*:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
and Windows high performance beta clients here:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Clients and Faq/install page:


Windows Clients:

windows supports 8 clients at the moment, 5 that are beta releases, and 1 backwards compatable.


1.  Windows 2000/XP/Vista Graphical client V 5.03
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGraphicInstall

2.  Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista text-only console (with built-in Windows-service-install option)  V 5.04
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinConsoleInstall

3.  Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 System tray client w/installer  6.10 Beta 3,
    Read this forum post first! http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1459
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGraphicInstall

4. Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 Console client (with service install option)  V 6.10 Beta 3
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinConsoleInstall

5.Windows: V6 Beta GPU2 Client  V 6.12 Beta 8 (ATI 26xx+, nVidia)
    read this http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=3186)
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/cgi-bin/index.php?n=English.FAQ-ATI2

6. Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console V 5.91 Beta 6
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-SMP

7. Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console V 5.92 Beta upgrade from 5.91,
    Read this forum post first!  http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1783
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-SMP

8. Windows 98/ME Graphical client V 4.00
    (not recommended for Windows 2000, XP, or Vista) 
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGraphicInstall



Linux Client:

Linux supports 1 client and at present it only supports 64-bit


1. Linux (x86) and BSD *combined uniprocessor and SMP client* (64-bit required for SMP) V 6.02 (full release)
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinConsoleInstallSMP



Mac Clients:


Mac supports 6 clients at present, 2 being beta versions

1.  Mac OS X (Intel) SMP OS X 10.4+ V6.10 Beta 2
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacSMPInstall

2.  Mac OS X (Intel) SMP OS X 10.4+ V 6.02 Beta 2 (console release version)
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacSMPInstall

3.  Mac OS X Graphical client (PPC) V 5.02
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacGraphicInstall

4.  Mac OS X (PPC) OS X 10.3+ V 6.01 Beta 2
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacGraphicInstall

5.  Mac OS X Screensaver (PPC) V 5.02
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacOSXScreensaver

6.  Mac OS X Text console (PPC) V 5.02
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/MacOSXConsole 



PS3 Client:


There is one client available for the Platstation 3

1:  Playstation 3 V 1.3.1
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-PS3




this will tell you about dual gpu configurations:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=850811&postcount=1440



FAHMon is a useful program for monitoring the progress of your clients.
http://fahmon.net/

There are site's hosting stat pages that provide some interesting data as well.
http://http://kakaostats.com/
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=
Our Team Stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


*Something to keep in mind: * this will use power and produce heat.  If your pc's are in a location where either of these two factors will have a large negative impact, configure the clients to suit what you can manage. 


There is a decent amount of information available on Folding, people to share it too  If you have more questions I'm sure someone can provide some answers 
Happy Folding


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Dude, were totally gunning for in top 10 in the TPU team in less than a week i reckon.

youll prolly be there in 3-4 days and me closer to a week, that is, unless those people above us keep folding! 
and since ive started the team has moved considerably among the team rankings, not bad for a team of ~120 peeps


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah, we're doing well  
I don't think Hat has been moving much so I'm gonna be optimistic and say I'll be in the top ten by morning   It's a long push to #1   If we keep folding at this pace, you'll pass me in less than a week   @ 10000+ ppd you could hit top ten  ~3 days depending on top ten folders anyways 

Haha  hey top 10 folders .... keep folding we're coming 

I woke up this morning to discover I'd run down Sol, there was some talk but I'd have to say he took it like a deer in the headlights

 I guess the cub scout just ran down bambi 

EDIT: here's a link to a team stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
there are team member stats as well...  not the numbers I was seeing, but they seem more accurate


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

dude you and i are the top 2 producers for the last 24 hours


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2008)

wolf said:


> dude you and i are the top 2 producers for the last 24 hours



I just put a CPU client on her rig, while running my GPU client on mine. I want to see how much difference it makes!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2008)

can anyone drop me a link to the console client? i cant find it ftl. Would love to join TPU for F@H, ive been folding on my PS3 for Custom PC for about 2 months now, i love the thought im doing something good whilst im away or asleep.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2008)

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

Botom of the list in the light blue section is the PS3 client!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
> 
> Botom of the list in the light blue section is the PS3 client!



so what do i download?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2008)

ignore me, i found it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> so what do i download?



Click on the Playstation Icon to the right of the name of the client!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2008)

well i have no problems with my media/download PC being 24/7 folding. 300 PPD isnt gunna make me #1 in the TPU rankings, but it will push the team up a bit


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

woot 

easily over 10k with the 8600GT


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2008)

wolf said:


> woot
> 
> easily over 10k with the 8600GT



oh come on, you're making my 3450 feel utterly useless now.


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

every bit counts! you had better keep folding ... 

basically i could get the 8600GT box folding, except i'm short one lan cable! how prawned am i


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

wolf said:


> dude you and i are the top 2 producers for the last 24 hours



sweet   yeah we're giving it a go aren't we
I just woke up to top ten


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

my ppd seem kinda low. I got higher PPD with my x2 4600+@2.5ghz


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

in fact, ive clocked the 9600GT a tad more, getting 9500 PPD, i can taste 10k


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my ppd seem kinda low. I got higher PPD with my x2 4600+@2.5ghz



The SMP clients PPD have drops dramatically.  I think they lowered the bonus you get.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

wolf said:


> in fact, ive clocked the 9600GT a tad more, getting 9500 PPD, i can taste 10k



How high have you managed to push it?  The best my 9600 has done at 825/2100/1000 is ~ 4600 ppd.


@ p_o_s_pc :  ppd will fluctuate depending on your current work unit.  Any thing your computer does at the same time can also cause a temperary fluctuation.  I've looked through the options for monitoring preferences in fahmon and although the numbers aren't the biggest, effective rate seems to be the most accurate.


EDIT: drop in bonus makes sense   I wonder how long the gpu clients will have the present bonuses


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it possible to run a couple of GPU client's (for my HD 2600 Pro's) and the SMP one simultaneously ?

Thanks in advance 

edit: folding now


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> EDIT: Hey Sol, I got a question for ya...  Did ya know you have to leave your machine on and running the clients to put out wu's
> you said bring it but ya havn't shown up yet



primary system is fubar....proving really difficult to fix her


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my ppd seem kinda low. I got higher PPD with my x2 4600+@2.5ghz



That's because you download the work unit in 9 hours... back to the future?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it ok if I run the gpu and cpu client on the same computer?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahhh man, that's shiity Sol, Sorry to hear that.  Hope ya can figure it out.  any ideas what the problem is?


kkk I put together a post for a kind of intro to folding, could peeps take a look and tell me what needs fixing or adding.  I don't have dual gpu's so if someone could write something up for that I'll add it.  Should prolly add linix info too.  I'm hoping if it's presented simple enough it may attract more participation. Please help 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> Ahhh man, that's shiity Sol, Sorry to hear that.  Hope ya can figure it out.  any ideas what the problem is?
> 
> 
> kkk I put together a post for a kind of intro to folding, could peeps take a look and tell me what needs fixing or adding.  I don't have dual gpu's so if someone could write something up for that I'll add it.  Should prolly add linix info too.  I'm hoping if it's presented simple enough it may attract more participation. Please help
> ...





dual gpu's
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=850811&postcount=1440

ya she wont take an OS after i rebuilt my rig the drive i use as my primary is on ide channel two instead of one....so seeing as i use caleselect its trying to deault to another drive...and my primary hdd is actually the slave on channel two because my burner is before it.....so im going to switch around the ribbons and see if that will fix it...this thing has caused soooo many headaches...iv already tried just going with it ...but upon every reboot i need to fixboot and fixmbr and it will only last for one start up. regardless of what i set my startup drie for in bios.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

I have encounter similar probs in the past, for me changing the drive jumpers solved the prob.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I have encounter similar probs in the past, for me changing the drive jumpers solved the prob.



im reinstalling so far so good well see soon enough its detecting the drive as ''C'' now so were doing good with any luck she'll be running within the hour and i can sriously crank WU's out


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

good show 
what we need is an ubuntu live setup with the gpu client available.
that would make it sooo simple for people to fold.  I read a bout that sort of setup with the cpu client but no support for linux gpu yet


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 6, 2008)

It would be very cool to catch up and pass Microsoft in the standings! They're currently at 223, so we've got some work ahead of us!  We'll get there!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

*Input Please*

k I went through the post again and made some changes   I plan to go through the faq pages for each client and put a description of each together.  I'm thinking the install guides would be a fine addition as well  More tommorow  (hopefully) 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527

what do ya think so far?
I'd like some input please 
Like I said, the goal is to give lots of info in a way that is really easy to understand.  I personally find the FAH website a bit of a difficult read and I think that may discourage some people


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> k I went through the post again and made some changes   I plan to go through the faq pages for each client and put a description of each together.  I'm thinking the install guides would be a fine addition as well  More tommorow  (hopefully)
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527
> 
> ...



Actually, I think it's very informative and an easy read for noobs to folding. You are exactly right, the FAH website is hard to understand the way they word the instructions. Nice job man!! Thanks!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> It would be very cool to catch up and pass Microsoft in the standings! They're currently at 223, so we've got some work ahead of us!  We'll get there!



What place is microsucks at?


----------



## Polaris573 (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> kkk I put together a post for a kind of intro to folding, could peeps take a look and tell me what needs fixing or adding.  I don't have dual gpu's so if someone could write something up for that I'll add it.  Should prolly add linix info too.  I'm hoping if it's presented simple enough it may attract more participation. Please help
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527



PM when you're done and I'll add it to the first post of the thread, it needs to be updated.  See if you can add a FAQ section on frequently encountered problems and errors.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

I stopped using the SMP because it kept hanging.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> PM when you're done and I'll add it to the first post of the thread, it needs to be updated.  See if you can add a FAQ section on frequently encountered problems and errors.



sure thing   With the nature of the beta releases, do you think it would be better to link to the trouble shooting section of the FAH forum?

It's gonna be a work in progress for a few days atleast.  I just added some more but the client links are too confusing  so I'll go over it again 



check it out so far:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 6, 2008)

Is this PPD level good?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it is good


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah, that looks good  p_o_s_pc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> yeah, that looks good  p_o_s_pc



that isn't my score dude.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you to both of you =)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

my folding is going to stop for now. I got to take my HSF off to lap it i want to try to get 34c or lower under load. Im @36c right now


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that isn't my score dude.



k i guess i missed something 
 lol .... k ... brain fart 


how was the smp hanging? what was the error?

@SirKeldon  good show, looks good


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm getting 41-43ºC/36-39ºC on core's under load after several hours of folding (100% CPU), for me it's a great temp @ 4Ghz, what do you think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

i didn't see any error it just said hang in the fahmon and it stayed at 23% for 2hrs


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 7, 2008)

were you monitoring from a different pc?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2008)

no.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 7, 2008)

K, did you check the console for progress?  I've had FAHMon displaying "hung" when the client wasn't.  On one occasion it was a different pc and the network card was going to sleep to save power.  The other was unexplained but went away after i uninstalled, re-downloaded the client and installed it again.  FAHMon may need to be reinstalled as well. Any time my client has hung, there has been an error code displayed in the console window.

the core staus: should be indicated at every shutdown, the codes can be looked up at the fah forum, this is another list of core stautus codes: http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes


@ everyone, check this out and provide input if ya have any http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527


----------



## wolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> How high have you managed to push it?  The best my 9600 has done at 825/2100/1000 is ~ 4600 ppd.
> 
> 
> @ p_o_s_pc :  ppd will fluctuate depending on your current work unit.  Any thing your computer does at the same time can also cause a temperary fluctuation.  I've looked through the options for monitoring preferences in fahmon and although the numbers aren't the biggest, effective rate seems to be the most accurate.
> ...




the 9600GT runs stock speeds apart from the sp's which run at 1950mhz, and i feel they have a little more in them.

i dont keep the whole card overclocked as it seems F@H only uses the sp's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2008)

SMP still isn't working so forget it i am just going to run the normal one


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine failed too at night, rebooted by itself alone and i can't resume the work now (48% was done) ... though it all, it's still Prime Stable ... and if i start the SMP client it will work but not as accurate as yesterday, can be a software bug more than stability ???

update: i was using 5.92 beta instead of 5.91 beta 6 cause in the F@H web they were saying it's more reliable and stable ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Mine failed too at night, rebooted by itself alone and i can't resume the work now (48% was done) ... though it all, it's still Prime Stable ... and if i start the SMP client it will work but not as accurate as yesterday, can be a software bug more than stability ???
> 
> update: i was using 5.92 beta instead of 5.91 beta 6 cause in the F@H web they were saying it's more reliable and stable ...



Your computer is more than likely unstable.  F@H is super senative to instability, I found it way more sensitive than Prime95(and I assume you are using the Prime95 designed for multi-core systems right?)



p_o_s_pc said:


> SMP still isn't working so forget it i am just going to run the normal one



What version of the SMP client are you using, and what version of Vista do you have?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes newtekie1, passed 3 hours the Small-FFT's on a lower voltage and 12h 30m the Blend test, i'm using last version 25.6 for 32 bits (i'm on XP 32 right now) ... i did some tests and i decided to upgrade some other voltages (PLL, NB and RAM) a notch except CPU one (arrives till 1.344V on load and sometimes max to 1.352V) ... it's working better than yesterday now (2444 PPD vs 2276 PPD), completing a cycle in 10m instead of 11 ... but i'll gotta look further if will crash or not.

Thank you for the advice related to F@H, i thought Prime95 was the more exigent in stability tests, i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Yes newtekie1, passed 3 hours the Small-FFT's on a lower voltage and 12h 30m the Blend test, i'm using last version 25.6 for 32 bits (i'm on XP 32 right now) ... i did some tests and i decided to upgrade some other voltages (PLL, NB and RAM) a notch except CPU one (arrives till 1.344V on load and sometimes max to 1.352V) ... it's working better than yesterday now (2444 PPD vs 2276 PPD), completing a cycle in 10m instead of 11 ... but i'll gotta look further if will crash or not.
> 
> Thank you for the advice related to F@H, i thought Prime95 was the more exigent in stability tests, i'll keep that in mind



use OCCT or orthos. they're the best multi core testers out there (OCCT being the only native quad core tester i know)


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> use OCCT or orthos. they're the best multi core testers out there (OCCT being the only native quad core tester i know)



Prime95 v25 and higher has native quad-core support.  The problem is that Prime95 and all other stability testing programs don't test every aspect of the CPU.  So one program might be perfectly stable, but another might crash.  I've had CPUs that were Orthos/Prime stable for 24+ hours, but F@H would crash(or give EUEs) almost instantly when I tried to run it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Prime95 v25 and higher has native quad-core support.  The problem is that Prime95 and all other stability testing programs don't test every aspect of the CPU.  So one program might be perfectly stable, but another might crash.  I've had CPUs that were Orthos/Prime stable for 24+ hours, but F@H would crash(or give EUEs) almost instantly when I tried to run it.



and thats why i use OCCT. usually problems show up within 30 minutes, and i've never needed more than 4 hours testing in it. (the only crashes that happen after 4 hours, are overheating related/due to ambient temps changing)


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 7, 2008)

OCCT passed in Mix Mode with lower voltage stable for 1 hour too, i always check with Prime95 & OCCT ... the F@H theory wins points


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolf, ya took #1 for most productive   According to xoc it's gonna take you two months to catch me point wise.  Should be alot sooner once ya get your 8600 folding..  It's looking like I sold my folding rig last night.  Gotta remove the vrmod stuff I added to the 8600.  A friend needs a pc so...  but I'll have up to two more weeks to let it fold



on another note.  all the beta clients we use to fold have been identified as higher risk folding.  They are not tested as much and can result in eue's and core shutdowns.  (This is why the ppd value is so high for the wu's going through the beta clients).  Any instability in a machine tends to casue probs for FAH clients.  FAH clients seem to be an exceptional tool for testing stability.  If you are hitting nice oc's and having FAH probs, you should consider re-examing your oc for stablity and look to a more  stable client.  The FAH website clearly states the risk for beta clients.  
It's great to max everything out to push the wu's through, but if they don't make it out the other end consistantly what's the point.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> Wolf, ya took #1 for most productive   According to xoc it's gonna take you two months to catch me point wise.  Should be alot sooner once ya get your 8600 folding..  It's looking like I sold my folding rig last night.  Gotta remove the vrmod stuff I added to the 8600.  A friend needs a pc so...  but I'll have up to two more weeks to let it fold



It kind of feels odd not being the most productive.  I took the spot away from Steevo a while ago, and with the exception of the few times he took it back, I've been unchallenged for some time.

It goes to show how the poor economy affects everything.  I would easily still be in the top spot if I could afford it, but I simply can't.  The utility bills are simply too high, and running the air conditioning this summer is just killing me.  I don't even leave my computers on 24/7 anymore like I used to.  Now they are all set to Hibernate or Sleep after 15 minutes. I have my Q6600, E6600, x2 4400+, HD3850, 8800GS, and 9800GTX all going unused right now.  That is probably 13000+PPD.  I know the 8800GS and 9800GTX can pump out 10000PPD by themselves.  Plus my PS3 isn't folding anymore either.

Since I stopped folding, my utility bill has dropped about $75 from what it was, and I've lowered the temperature the air condition was keeping the house from 78F to 74F.  When I was folding, not only would the computers be one 24/7, they would be under full load, which draws even more power, plus they were putting out so much heat that the whole house would heat up and the air conditioner would have to run harder, which eats up even more power.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 7, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> It kind of feels odd not being the most productive.  I took the spot away from Steevo a while ago, and with the exception of the few times he took it back, I've been unchallenged for some time.
> 
> It goes to show how the poor economy affects everything.  I would easily still be in the top spot if I could afford it, but I simply can't.  The utility bills are simply too high, and running the air conditioning this summer is just killing me.  I don't even leave my computers on 24/7 anymore like I used to.  Now they are all set to Hibernate or Sleep after 15 minutes. I have my Q6600, E6600, x2 4400+, HD3850, 8800GS, and 9800GTX all going unused right now.  That is probably 13000+PPD.  I know the 8800GS and 9800GTX can pump out 10000PPD by themselves.  Plus my PS3 isn't folding anymore either.
> 
> ...



can't be on top all the time   It's fun on the bottom too 
EDIT:   are you trying to point out the fact that you could crush us at any given time if you choose to 

I hear ya.... 

Power is too expensive these days   My ca was only cycling off for ~10 min per hour with 4 machines folding 9 clients.  On average, the top floore is 3-4 *C hotter than the main floor during summer months.  After 24 hours of 4 machines folding the differnece was up to 10*C. Well I guess if I only have the one machine folding , power and heat shouldn't be too much of an issue.

EDIT:   Hey Wolf,




I know your coming ...
I now when your gonna get here...
will you wear a yellow rose on you jacket so I know it's you


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

I started like 3 days ago and im already #86 go GPU folding  

Does anyone know if the 4850 would fold faster than my 8800GT 1gb?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I started like 3 days ago and im already #86 go GPU folding
> 
> Does anyone know if the 4850 would fold faster than my 8800GT 1gb?



There isn't a client for the HD4000 series yet.  However, I would guess the HD4850 will be faster than the 8800GT.


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2008)

w00t 

im even now considering giving my sister a CUDA card, even tho she doesn't play games, just cos her comp is on 24/7, id get her to fold wit it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 8, 2008)

*Gimme a hand guys*

I am running the GPU2 on my 3870 @ 1906 PPD
I have a Phenom X3 8650. Can I run the SMP client on the other 2 cores as to not slow down the GPU? If so, is there a link to a walkthrough for setting up dual clients(GPU2 & SMP)?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2008)

damn it you tards are overtaking my Core Duo 1.66Ghz lappy *shakes fist like an old man*






Ugh i use to be top 20 but now im 23rd n im not sure if i'l be able to keep up with the other speed crunching Demons....

aka D3mon_OF_Th3_F4LL


I think i will need to switch to the dual core version of F@H to stand a chance if at all of clawing back my leet position


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I started like 3 days ago and im already #86 go GPU folding


I'm comin for u Shadowfold!!!!!!!!
Actually , I think i eclipsed u already. I can't tell till the next update what i accomplished overnite


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 8, 2008)

Crap your getting close  Im gonna set up a 3850 to start folding too so I dont think you will keep up there!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2008)

well hell, with a single 3450 i'm already #77


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2008)

yay top 10


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 8, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am running the GPU2 on my 3870 @ 1906 PPD
> I have a Phenom X3 8650. Can I run the SMP client on the other 2 cores as to not slow down the GPU? If so, is there a link to a walkthrough for setting up dual clients(GPU2 & SMP)?




been wokring on a post to help people fold, but its not finished yet.

I havn't had the opportunity to get right into the smp client, but I'm thinking when the client is run,  it should set the affinity for all three cores.  If the gpu client will not run, check it's config settings and make sure the priority has been set above just above the lowest.  If this doesn't work, the priorities of the executable and the core can be adjusted through the task manager.  I'll try to find a link thant better explains it.  This info will be added to the"post" when I can.
give it a read, you might find some usefulinfo 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=871887&postcount=1527



@Wolf  lol, well we've dethroned two top ten's.  good show.  when your ppd average starts to show your new output, that'll be some pertty numbers.

edit: corrected info


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2008)

if its not already, throw this link in your post Skitzo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

also, i cant wait till multi gpu folding with cuda cards, then i could stick the 9800GTX, 9600GT and 8600GT all in one box and just leave it on to fold, rather than 3 whole systems.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 8, 2008)

wolf said:


> if its not already, throw this link in your post Skitzo
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=50711



the link isn't working, If it's the xoc stats page,  I think the link is near the end of the post 

I seemed to have messed up my 8600 .  Was playing with my cpu oc yesterday and it fubared my vc oc.  Had to re -do the pencil mod 5 times to get it stable at 875/1912/800.  PPd didn't come back up though (now  ~1450 from ~2200)) gonna reinstall the drivers see if that helps.


edit: the link is working now 
k I just noticed my effective ppd rate (8600)has gone up  was 900-1100, it's now back up to ~1600.  Maybe it doens't like this wu....


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 8, 2008)

wolf said:


> if its not already, throw this link in your post Skitzo
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
> 
> also, i cant wait till multi gpu folding with cuda cards, then i could stick the 9800GTX, 9600GT and 8600GT all in one box and just leave it on to fold, rather than 3 whole systems.




it would save you some power, but I'm thinking you'd take a serious hit in output.  I saw a screenie of Sol's 9600's folding, second card was ~50% output, a third card would prolly be ~50% output of the second card.  
Would still be a really nice folding rig


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 8, 2008)

fah must be adding wu's and adjusting the bonus or something, my 9600 just dropped 50%ppd


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Crap your getting close  Im gonna set up a 3850 to start folding too so I dont think you will keep up there!


Hmmmm... (bumps Phenom up to 3.01GHZ and 3870 to 915MHZ), if I can keep this 3870 from melting down, I might reach 2100+ ppd.....and then there are the servers at my work.....


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's some stats


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

some people talked about F@H warming their rooms up. i wish it was true. (old GPUZ, but check the temps on my *passive* 8800GT.







edit: lol i can imagine breaking 10K PPD with ease, if i got the other rigs going too... (8800GTX + 2600xt)


heres my other clients in... a small leap from 300PPD to 9,100?






now if i were to add the CPU clients (2x Q6600, 1x 4200+, 1x P4D presler 3.2GHz) and the 2600XT... i'd be making people sad, who are aiming for high PDD yes?

Edit: its gone to 9,300PPD now 

within a week i'll be top 5 at this rate.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright, after a struggle I'm back folding again, I have all four cores folding and one of my 9600GTs, I'd like to be able to get the second one folding, but I don't think that will be possible.
My only concern right now is hoping that I have enough cooling in my case to keep my hardware alright. (Shouldn't be too bad though since the only voltage increase I've done is .025v on my cpu.)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Alright, after a struggle I'm back folding again, I have all four cores folding and one of my 9600GTs, I'd like to be able to get the second one folding, but I don't think that will be possible.
> My only concern right now is hoping that I have enough cooling in my case to keep my hardware alright. (Shouldn't be too bad though since the only voltage increase I've done is .025v on my cpu.)



BTW your specs say 2.25V to the CPU, just thought I'd share that!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 9, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> BTW your specs say 2.25V to the CPU, just thought I'd share that!



Thanks, that's not right, but I did have it at 1.7v once. Wolf can back that up, I sent him a screen.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks, that's not right, but I did have it at 1.7v once. Wolf can back that up, I sent him a screen.



I have no issues with 1.7V for benching, but 2.2+ I was expecting your avatar to burst into flames!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> some people talked about F@H warming their rooms up. i wish it was true. (old GPUZ, but check the temps on my *passive* 8800GT.



Very nice temps, my 8800GS on the stock cooler gets up to 68°C when running F@H.  Your 8800GT is still putting out more heat, your cooler is just better at moving it away from the card.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> also: its F'ing cold.
> 
> i've decided that i can either use the heater, or have every system folding - the rigs keep the room a little warmer, so the heater is on less... overall its the same power cost, except my heater doesnt help cure cancer.
> 
> I'll do my best to get a few thousand points in, and break into the top 10 before i stop this


----------



## wolf (Jul 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks, that's not right, but I did have it at 1.7v once. Wolf can back that up, I sent him a screen.



yeah i did, unfortunately it didn't aid your overclocking adventures that day.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2008)

woot i made it to #53. its kinda easy... only newtekie and steevo have scary scores that i cant beat.


----------



## wolf (Jul 10, 2008)

you and i fold at the same rate mussles, so third place shall soon enough be mine


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2008)

wolf said:


> you and i fold at the same rate mussles, so third place shall soon enough be mine



*sends you a F@H crippling virus*


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> newtekie1 said:
> 
> 
> > i've decided that i can either use the heater, or have every system folding
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Mussels said:
> 
> 
> > I do the same thing thing in the winter, here where I live it gets to about -9*C at night in the winter, so instead of ramping up the gas bill (home is heated by natural gas) I would turn on my PS3 and let it fold it's heart out. It got my stats up on the team I used to fold for, and it also kept me warm
> ...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright, what's going on? I finished 1 WU for each of three cores, and then I've been folding on my GPU as well, yet when I check my stats it shows me as having 3 active cpus in the past seven days . I KNOW each core has finished one wu, and I know that my GPU has also. Why is it showing me for only 3 active cpus?

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=OzzmanFloyd120


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 10, 2008)

From #117 to #65 in 2 days  - F@H SMP rocks!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Alright, what's going on? I finished 1 WU for each of three cores, and then I've been folding on my GPU as well, yet when I check my stats it shows me as having 3 active cpus in the past seven days . I KNOW each core has finished one wu, and I know that my GPU has also. Why is it showing me for only 3 active cpus?
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=OzzmanFloyd120



it needs to update the stats should be their next roll around


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it needs to update the stats should be their next roll around



Stats had just updated, I forgot to mention that. And I also checked my stats logs and all of them are the right UN and right team number. Hopefully something just got missed in the stats update?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Stats had just updated, I forgot to mention that. And I also checked my stats logs and all of them are the right UN and right team number. Hopefully something just got missed in the stats update?



its a possability that the WU was sent in after the update server passed our team.


----------



## wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

booyah


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 11, 2008)

to use f@h smp with my 5000 i have to turn virtualization on in the bios right??


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 11, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> to use f@h smp with my 5000 i have to turn virtualization on in the bios right??



no


----------



## wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

bam 

now if only i had multi gpu folding, then these could all be in one system and use far less power.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 11, 2008)

wolf said:


> booyah



  to Wolf and his Folding Factory

that didn't take to long 
things are starting to move now.  Last I looked, if we keep up this pace we'll break 1,000,000 ppm


----------



## wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

at my pace i should be able to generate around 350,000 PPM. we can totally get TPU right up there


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2008)

as long as i make top 10 im happy.

i'm at 42 right now 

going up around 10 places a day, probably beacuse the GTX rig only folds 12 hours a day whereas the other 2 are 24/7


----------



## black light burns (Jul 13, 2008)

it has been along time..pos has been trying to get me to fold on my rig. temps are just too high... But when i get better cooling i will fold when not gaming. it is nice to see how 
tpu is moving up. keep up the good work guys.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice to see you around again BLB and i see you were talking about me... I may help you out with your cooling problem even if it is just a high CFM fan and some MX2 for now. May get you a ACF64 as a b-day gift


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn it's been a while since I've folded...I'm suprised that I only dropped 2 spots to 11th lol! I'll have to get the NV client on my 9600GT and see if it's decent...how would it compare to SMP on my Q6600 @ 3.6?

Dunno if I'll do the AMD client on my G/F's x1950xtx or SMP on her e6300 @ 3.36...any recommendations there?

I just started the NV client, I don't ever remember a client being processed that quickly lol! It's quoting me about 2.5 hrs for my first assignment...is that decent? Glad to be folding for TPU again! Looks like I have some Google research to do!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Damn it's been a while since I've folded...I'm suprised that I only dropped 2 spots to 11th lol! I'll have to get the NV client on my 9600GT and see if it's decent...how would it compare to SMP on my Q6600 @ 3.6?
> 
> Dunno if I'll do the AMD client on my G/F's x1950xtx or SMP on her e6300 @ 3.36...any recommendations there?
> 
> I just started the NV client, I don't ever remember a client being processed that quickly lol! It's quoting me about 2.5 hrs for my first assignment...is that decent? Glad to be folding for TPU again! Looks like I have some Google research to do!



i havent been folding at all until recently, and yet i'm upto #31 already. TPU's F@H team is made up of a few insane people, the rest arent trying hard enough... TRY HARDER! CANCER BAD!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 13, 2008)

More than 7000 points in one week ... now i got the 4850 i also can fold with it, we gotta keep this folding on! 

JUST FOLD, IT'S FOR A COMMON WELL!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

my spm keeps hanging at 25% maybe a new WU and a clean install of F@H will help


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my spm keeps hanging at 25% maybe a new WU and a clean install of F@H will help



That's odd, i just had a couple of issues with the 5.91 version, just a reboot and it was today after a week practically folding 18h per day, i think it was F@H fault though cause now i'm folding correctly again ... sorry for you man :\

Keep testing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> That's odd, i just had a couple of issues with the 5.91 version, just a reboot and it was today after a week practically folding 18h per day, i think it was F@H fault though cause now i'm folding correctly again ... sorry for you man :\
> 
> Keep testing



Thanks. I will keep trying to get it to work. It worked just fine before on vista and XP


----------



## infrared (Jul 13, 2008)

I've just resumed folding with the GPU2 client on my 8800gts-640, but i'm getting a little frustrated with the speed it's churning out WU's in comparison to other lower-end cards (waiting for FahMon to work out the ppd again, just re-started folding). How much does overclocking the gpu help because i've noticed the gpu isn't getting very warm, and the cpu is 100% on one core leading me to believe it's cpu limited. Correct?

I'm using the -forceasm flag, and in the config checked the advmethods box, and 'allow receipt of work units larger than 10mb'.

cpu is clocked @ 3.5ghz for the moment, so should be enough. One thing that is annoying me is that the 'do NOT lock cores to specific cpu' isn't working. I have to manually set the affinity to both cpu cores every time it starts otherwise it is stuck on one core, which another application may decide to use.

Any help appreciated!

EDIT - Running GPU2 6.12 beta8, and 175.19 drivers


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

F@H using the shaders of the GPU, so overclocking those will give you the best performance boost.

My 8800GS, which has the same 96 shaders as your 8800GTS, was scoring ~4800 PPD but the shaders were clocked at 1780.  If yours are clocked at 1620, you shouldn't be too far off.  My E6600 is only at 3.0GHz, so your CPU shouldn't be holding you back.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been running F@H all weekend and CPU temp is only core0-core1 33c-32c
had the SMP and normal F@H both running the SMP hang at 24% but still kept using the CPU


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm running pretty good so far with the FAH GPU2...seams to be going along just fine...takes around 2.5-3hrs per assignment at this point, I did not choose the Over 10MB projects yet.

Also downloaded the newer 6.03 (iirc) FAH x86 because I was reading the SMP doesn't support x64...it seems the x86 is using about 50% of cores 1 and 3...activity on 2 and 4 is around 25%...so we'll see what happens there.


----------



## wolf (Jul 13, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> F@H using the shaders of the GPU, so overclocking those will give you the best performance boost.
> 
> My 8800GS, which has the same *64* shaders as your 8800GTS, was scoring ~4800 PPD but the shaders were clocked at 1780.  If yours are clocked at 1620, you shouldn't be too far off.  My E6600 is only at 3.0GHz, so your CPU shouldn't be holding you back.



i think thats 96


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a HD 2100 folding right now but there is a AMD X2 4200+ in it too. Would that be a better folder?


----------



## wolf (Jul 14, 2008)

probably the cpu i think, a 2100 is waaaay underpowered. however if you fold on the card then the system remains more usable..... a bit of a trade up....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

why not run F@H (non smp) on the CPU and the GPU


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2008)

wolf said:


> i think thats 96



Your right, thanks.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why not run F@H (non smp) on the CPU and the GPU



I'm running three clients non stop on my e6750/9600gt.  The gpu client with the priority increased via task manager ( have to change every reboot)  The other two are non smp single core clients.  As long as the gpu client has a higher priority, it'll take what it needs and leave the rest for the other two clients.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a HD 2100 folding right now but there is a AMD X2 4200+ in it too. Would that be a better folder?



last time I looked, the gpu client donesn't support anything before hd2600(will have to check again)


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 14, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I'm running three clients non stop on my e6750/9600gt.  The gpu client with the priority increased via task manager ( have to change every reboot)  The other two are non smp single core clients.  As long as the gpu client has a higher priority, it'll take what it needs and leave the rest for the other two clients.



NON-STOP SESSION F@H-FM! at the 88.3 frequency!!!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> NON-STOP SESSION F@H-FM! at the 88.3 frequency!!!




it's one of two non identical twins   My am2 be2350 + 8600gt setup is running three clients as well. 

TPU is climbing the ranks at a decent pace


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

My F@H SMP is failing these last days ... i think it's a BIOS issue (i'm using a beta one) ... if keeps failing i'll start folding with GPU + CPU single ... cause it's eating watts and it's not completing results.

Anyway, keep folding team!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it just me or does the F@H stats page seem to be updating a whole bunch in the past few days? Wonder if they're having server issues? Anyone else notice more than usual stats updating messages?


----------



## Luke (Jul 15, 2008)

i haven't been able to check the stats for the last 13 hours and have tried many times but no luck


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Is it just me or does the F@H stats page seem to be updating a whole bunch in the past few days? Wonder if they're having server issues? Anyone else notice more than usual stats updating messages?



been getting site update message since yesterday, upgrade maybe...


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, i'm having problems too since yesterday at 7pm (now here it's 3pm) ... as far as i know the server is receiving our work packets well at least is saying that (the log of the new installed gpu client): 



> [12:03:51] - Shutting down core
> [12:03:51]
> [12:03:51] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [12:03:54] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> ...



 ... but the stats server seems stuck, we'll have to wait a few more


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

Luke said:


> i haven't been able to check the stats for the last 13 hours and have tried many times but no luck



^ same, been down all day.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright then...Thanks guys, I was starting to obsess!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

woot i'm #22 now apparently


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> woot i'm #22 now apparently



27 th, 22nd most active I believe


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

you just love posting screenshots dont you 

well 27 is still good.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you just love posting screenshots dont you
> 
> well 27 is still good.




27 is excellent ,  you havn't been folding very long.  You are also the #3 team top producer 

  I was a little surprised to see how quickly it could be done.
lol, installed tpu capture not too long ago.  It's great


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

#3 producer? nice.

atm only the 3850 system is 24/7 folding. the 8800GT is around 16 hours a day (i'm gaming on it the rest) and the 8800GTX is around 10 hours a day - i cant run it when in i'm my room, as the damn GTX has a capacitor whine when folding.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> #3 producer? nice.
> 
> atm only the 3850 system is 24/7 folding. the 8800GT is around 16 hours a day (i'm gaming on it the rest) and the 8800GTX is around 10 hours a day - i cant run it when in i'm my room, as the damn GTX has a capacitor whine when folding.



With that gear it shouldn't be too hard to take #2 top producer, you may have trouble keeping up to wolf though.  I found the perfect solution for the squeel coming from my folding rig:  turn up the music


----------



## SerenadeRB (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, I joined awhile ago if you guys didn't notice 
I have 2 computers and a ps3 Running F@H for you guys!
Go TPU!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update Skitzo, I hope to really push the folding with my backup Ubuntu rig.  My 1.8 Sempron will really help me climb the charts!!! 

I need to get started on the GPU client, but havent had the time.  Anyone want to forward a link to instructions?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> I need to get started on the GPU client, but havent had the time.  Anyone want to forward a link to instructions?



dont really need em. its pretty much install and go, assuming you have up to date drivers


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> dont really need em. its pretty much install and go, assuming you have up to date drivers



6.14.11.6921 is what I'm running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

wow i have moved up alot in the last week. got to get SMP working again


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

Go Folders Go! 

Btw, is there anyway to improve my PPD level on the ATI HD 4850?? Cause i don't know if it's an issue at all ... but clocked @ 685Mhz/1050Mhz was giving me just 2000 PPD (2h 10m to complete a WU) infront of the 9800 GTX (same level of performance graphically) and it's giving more than twice this quantity as this wolf screenshot:



wolf said:


> woot
> 
> easily over 10k with the 8600GT



Any advice?? Can be a drivers issue???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

I think i got SMP working again. I removed F@h SMP and all the files (WU, config,etc) made a new folder and downloaded the newest one from the F@H site and it is working for now.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i got SMP working again. I removed F@h SMP and all the files (WU, config,etc) made a new folder and downloaded the newest one from the F@H site and it is working for now.



Yah, i did the same yesterday but was having reboots too ... finally a tweak setting on the BIOS did the trick, been folding for 18h w/o issues (even with the F@H GPU v2 running for 4h at the same time)

Glad to hear that p_o_s_pc!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks 
I hope that things keep working for me. I also ran OCCT for about 18hrs and memtest for 4hrs and both came back without any errors so i think my rig is stable but running F@H for a few days should show if it is or not.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

could someone tell me what is going on here? 

Log file 





--- Opening Log file [July 14 01:30:48] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.92beta

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\F@H
Executable: C:\Users\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\F@H\fah.exe


[01:30:48] Configuring Folding@Home...


[01:31:32] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:31:32] - User name: p_o_s_pc (Team 50711)
[01:31:32] - User ID: 60E30CD87AA30C70
[01:31:32] - Machine ID: 1
[01:31:32] 

A potential conflict was detected:

Process 2736 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
C:\Program Files\Folding@Home before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.


--- Opening Log file [July 14 01:31:46] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.92beta

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\F@H
Executable: C:\Users\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\F@H\fah.exe


[01:31:46] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:31:46] - User name: p_o_s_pc (Team 50711)
[01:31:46] - User ID: 60E30CD87AA30C70
[01:31:46] - Machine ID: 1
[01:31:46] 
[01:31:46] Work directory not found. Creating...
[01:31:46] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[01:31:46] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[01:31:46] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:31:46] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:31:47] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[01:31:47] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[01:31:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:31:48] + Could not connect to Work Server
[01:31:48] - Error: Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[01:31:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:31:54] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:31:54] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[01:31:54] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[01:31:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:32:06] + Closed connections
[01:32:06] 
[01:32:06] + Processing work unit
[01:32:06] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[01:32:06] Core found.
[01:32:06] Working on Unit 01 [July 14 01:32:06]
[01:32:06] + Working ...
[01:32:13] 
[01:32:13] *------------------------------*
[01:32:13] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[01:32:13] Version 1.76 (February 23, 2008)
[01:32:13] 
[01:32:13] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:32:13] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:32:13] - Created dyn
[01:32:13] - Files status OK
[01:32:20] - Expanded 4668878 -> 24111057 (decompressed 516.4 percent)
[01:32:20] - Starting from initial work packet
[01:32:20] 
[01:32:20] Project: 2665 (Run 1, Clone 365, Gen 26)
[01:32:20] 
[01:32:20] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[01:32:20] Entering M.D.
[01:32:45] al work packet
[01:32:45] 
[01:32:45] Project: 2665 (Run 1, Clone 365, Gen 26)
[01:32:45] 
[01:32:50] 65 (Run 1, Clone 365, Gen 26)
[01:32:50] 
[01:32:52] Entering M.D.
[01:40:33] Rejecting checkpoint
[02:23:39] Protein: IBX in water
[02:23:39] Writing local files
[02:25:42] Extra SSE boost OK.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

skitzo could you link me to the site you got the stats from


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> 6.14.11.6921 is what I'm running



Update, your driver is too old to run F@H.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

stats links:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=

http://kakaostats.com/


p_o_s_pc, when you configured the clients, did you give the smp client the same machine id as the gpu client?  if so change one of the machine id #'s
Each client requires it's own machine id #


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> stats links:
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=
> 
> ...



i only run the SMP i don't have a gpu i can fold on


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i only run the SMP i don't have a gpu i can fold on



did you install a previous version as a service?
when you check task manager, are the exe and core processes already running?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> did you install a previous version as a service?
> when you check task manager, are the exe and core processes already running?



i didn't install any previous version as a service i don't do that because i don't like F@H starting with windows. the exe and core are running AFTER i click F@H.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i didn't install any previous version as a service i don't do that because i don't like F@H starting with windows. the exe and core are running AFTER i click F@H.



do you have a client on another machine with the same machine id #?

try changing your machine id, lets see if we can get rid of the first error...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> do you have a client on another machine with the same machine id #?
> 
> try changing your machine id, lets see if we can get rid of the first error...



I don't have another machine folding. I will change the machine id and let you know how it does in about 20min


EDIT machine ID changed to 2


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I get that same error message with the SMP client from time to time.  Everything I have gathered about it says it is just a random error in the SMP client, where the worker processes don't stop correctly after finishing a work unit.  Rebooting fixes it and allows the SMP client to continue.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have another machine folding. I will change the machine id and let you know how it does in about 20min
> 
> 
> EDIT machine ID changed to 2



is it the original install or a re-install?  
if reinstall, I read that there are two commands to use to remove the client completely before re-installing.  I'll see if i can find it back (FAH forums)

I have run into some probs with my clients, I have found that it's easiest and quickest to un-install and re-install, seems to work for me...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> is it the original install or a re-install?
> if reinstall, I read that there are two commands to use to remove the client completely before re-installing.  I'll see if i can find it back (FAH forums)
> 
> I have run into some probs with my clients, I have found that it's easiest and quickest to un-install and re-install, seems to work for me...



I un-installed it and re-installed. right now after restarting windows i haven't got the error but give it time.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 15, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I get that same error message with the SMP client from time to time.  Everything I have gathered about it says it is just a random error in the SMP client, where the worker processes don't stop correctly after finishing a work unit.  Rebooting fixes it and allows the SMP client to continue.



p_o_spc  seems it would be a random eror, how often does it happen?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> p_o_spc  seems it would be a random eror, how often does it happen?



it was happening about every time i would run F@H that is why i stopped using the SMP for a while.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

it has been about 20min(i think) and i haven't had a problem but it is only at 1% right now. kinda slow for a 5KBE @3ghz isn't it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> p_o_spc  seems it would be a random eror, how often does it happen?



It only happened about once a month for me.  But I don't start and stop F@H that often, it runs as a service 24/7 on my SMP machines.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

How big is your WU p_o_s_pc ??? I noticed mine @ 4Ghz lasts 10 mins on every % at the 1760 points WU's (about 2400-2500 PPD) and ... about 13-14 mins on every % at the 1920 points WU's (so about 1850-1980 PPD)

Hope to be helpful


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> How big is your WU p_o_s_pc ??? I noticed mine @ 4Ghz lasts 10 mins on every % at the 1760 points WU's (about 2400-2500 PPD) and ... about 13-14 mins on every % at the 1920 points WU's (so about 1850-1980 PPD)
> 
> Hope to be helpful



Ok then it isn't doing too bad it is a 1920 point WU


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ok then it isn't doing too bad it is a 1920 point WU



Anything but not bad, that's for sure, thanks to you man!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

wish i could get my uncle to fold on his quad 9500

EDIT: how much does ram speed and timings  affect F@H


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol my point average is 960pts for 24hrs...hehe...well I should be doing a bit better if I leave my rig on for more than 6 hours a day...it's just been so hot lately, I turn my G/F's rig and my rig off at night to lower heat output lol..but soon enough I'll become more active, I'll see if the first GPU FAH still works as my G/F's rig has the 1950xtx, plus she has an e6300 OC'd to 3.36 so it should be decent between her rig and mine.

Good to see more people getting active in TPU FAH team, 50711 FTW!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

damn it! F@H SMP hang again. This time at 1% fuck it i am done with SMP till i got back to XP


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn it! F@H SMP hang again. This time at 1% fuck it i am done with SMP till i got back to XP



So sorry man :shadedshu And really sorry cause i finally reached stability and i wished you to do the same (99% completed and more than 24h folding just adjusting GTL Ref Voltage it's incredible ...)

Wish to get it fixed soon! All my support to you and if i can help just ask dude!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks... I never had this problem with XP i started having this problem when going to Vista... can i run it in comparability mode?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks... I never had this problem with XP i started having this problem when going to Vista... can i run it in comparability mode?



I never used it on Vista but i had tons of problems with my 6400+ with the SMP client ... always hanged even on XP ... and what you mean when talking "comparability"?? is that any option of F@H?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I never used it on Vista but i had tons of problems with my 6400+ with the SMP client ... always hanged even on XP ... and what you mean when talking "comparability"?? is that any option of F@H?



sorry i clicked the wrong thing on spell check lol i meant compatibility mode


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> "comparability"?? is that any option of F@H?



he means compatibility mode, which is an option in windows.

edit: he did a ninja and beat me to it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> he means compatibility mode, which is an option in windows.



thanks... but i already told him what i mean... i forgot to tell him it was an option in windows. so do you think it will help? I am going to try it anyways

EDIT: he edit before i posted. lol


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

i am ninja!

it may help. to be honest i found the SMP client to be an absolute ASS. the GPU client is so nice and friendly, i'm not going back to the SMP until it gets updated.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh ok! compatibility ... ummm i really doubt it will help in this case cause you'll be running prolly a 32bit version of F@H which turns on the WoW64.exe (if you're using the 64 bits version) which IMO is almost the same as running it with compatibility for Windows XP SP2 but ... try it, maybe it would help!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

well if i had a GPU to fold on i would but i don't so i have to use my CPU. I will be getting a GPU but not too sure when  i always spend my money on something else first.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

I am trying it right now like that and also i upped my v-core to 1.35v from 1.32v and v-dimm from 2.15v to 2.2v


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2008)

Why don't you just use the newer 6.03 (iirc) beta that's compatable with Vista? I wanted to use SMP but heard it doesn't play nice with x64...the 6.xx is a lot slower than the GPU2 client, but every bit helps...the 6.xx uses about 50% of 2 cores on average at any given time. Sure it's not a performance variant, but it's stable and hasn't given me any gruff yet like my old experiences with the SMP Console.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

i already tried that and it gave me problems too


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i already tried that and it gave me problems too



just run singles then?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> just run singles then?



I think i will be going back to that again next but i want to try SMP alittle more because of higher PPD


EDIT:right now it is going faster then it was so i am going to let it sit here for alittle bit and go and call up the GF then take a shower. Will post back later on how it is doing


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

oh good the F@H stats is working again... now i've leaped upto #24


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

I have moved up to #85 not vary good but i am still moving up nicely and if SMP starts working for me i will be moving up even faster.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

Still waiting after 18 minutes to send the results of the 1920 WU to F@H ... it seems the stats server is working now but not the package one @ all 

update: all sent, it's working well ... my connection was slowed down due to my dad's eMule ... sorry!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

ok update time. F@H seems to be working ok. I will post back tomorrow


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2008)

Well it seems I can run SMP 5.91 beta6 in Vista x64, but 5.92 is not compatable with x64 yet, so I should be cranking out a bit more...

It doesn't seem the have the old GPU client that supports my G/F's 1950xtx...kind of a bummer imo...I may still have a copy hiding in my download file somewhere, but if it's no longer supported it's kinda pointless...but for sure that OC'd 6300 is getting a dose of SMP 5.91 beta6...since she's on Vista x64 too, we'll both wait for updates. Too bad they couldn't find a way to support the older shaders also on the new GPU2 client, that wouldn't been cool, but can't blame them either.

It seems one SMP uses all 4 cores, maybe I misread or it was an older version that used only 2 cores...no complaints lol! Plus it seems my iter/sec for the GPU2 client didn't drop...it averages around 2300 i/sec...dunno if that's good or bad, but it does a decent job of cranking out work so I'll leave it be for now.

Well, I vote once a week Skitzo or someone posts the Screens of TPU stats, that is really cool to see and I'm sure I could go to the page, but hell...I visit TPU more than anywhere....even if it was just the first post and fewer screenshots I think it'd be kinda cool to see updated...it might get more people motivated to see that their work is not only helping fight cancer and cure other diseases, but helping get TPU up in the charts for being a larger donator to the research.



Edit: Just got FAHMon up and running too so I can track what I'm doing, I'm kinda interested in this program, seems very promising. Also I do notice a little drop in GPU2 performance, it fluxuations a little more, lowest peak around 1800 i/s, but it'll shoot up to 2500 i/s, so the average is still around 2200-2300. I hope that's decent for an OC'd 9600GT...

Edit #2: Alright, played with FAHMon, got both my SMP and GPU2 clients up reading correctly, it seems my SMP Q6600 @ 3.6 is good for: 2060PPD (I'm guessing this is an estimation since I have yet to complete my first assignment on SMP yet, but I have not checked to see what others are attaining either...)...that about right?

My 9600GT oc'd from 700/1750 GPU and 1000 memory to 850/2125 GPU (vMod) and 1100 memory, it's estimating about : 4365, and has a * next to it too. Does that seem about right?

Total that puts me about: 6393 PPD, which is pretty cool imo..hey the more work my rig can get done while I'm not using it, might as well if it will eventually help cure diseases and cancer!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 16, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well it seems I can run SMP 5.91 beta6 in Vista x64, but 5.92 is not compatable with x64 yet, so I should be cranking out a bit more...
> 
> It doesn't seem the have the old GPU client that supports my G/F's 1950xtx...kind of a bummer imo...I may still have a copy hiding in my download file somewhere, but if it's no longer supported it's kinda pointless...but for sure that OC'd 6300 is getting a dose of SMP 5.91 beta6...since she's on Vista x64 too, we'll both wait for updates. Too bad they couldn't find a way to support the older shaders also on the new GPU2 client, that wouldn't been cool, but can't blame them either.
> 
> ...



I had smp 5.91 beta 6 running nice and stable on vista x64. I was a dumbass and added a passkey so now I have to run single core clients.
The smp client will run on all cores unless you change the affinity to restirct it.  There are programs on the net to do this.  Last time I  looked, FAH recomended the smp for only quad core processors but it didn't give me any grief on my c2d.
I don't mind posting some stats, any particular day people would like to see them?

My 9600gt @ 825/2100/1000 puts out ~4300-4600 depending on the wu.  I've noticed that my stats are never as pretty as the estimates Fahmon gives me, on average I'm putting out ~1000ppd less than it figures.  The * means the client has been restarted mid wu and it needs to process a couple frames to get a new estimate, or the wu has bonuses attached to it.
6400 ppd is a nice contribution


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Time for the update... Things have been working fine after setting it in compatibility mode and upped voltages. 746.33 PPD


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

For how many hours p_o_s_pc ? You were running some other folding's at the same time? I'm saying this cause your PPD level seems a lil lower for the SMP version IMO, i'm getting close to 2k, so i can't understand 1.2k more with just 1 extra Ghz? 

Anyway, i'm happy for you, finally you did it!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

your Intel is faster then my x2 and the only thing running was F@H SMP for 8-10hrs somplace around there


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your Intel is faster then my x2 and the only thing running was F@H SMP for 8-10hrs somplace around there



I thought in the F@H world ... the AMD-Intel differences were not so big, sorry


----------



## infrared (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm still only getting ~3000ppd out of my 8800gts . I might try re-configuring it without the -advmethods option perhaps. Usually you get more points with that flag tho right?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2008)

infrared said:


> Hmmm, I'm still only getting ~3000ppd out of my 8800gts . I might try re-configuring it without the -advmethods option perhaps. Usually you get more points with that flag tho right?



If you are using the GPU client, then you don't use any flags.  All the flags are set in the configuration, since there is no console version yet.  Are you using the -forceasm flag also?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I thought in the F@H world ... the AMD-Intel differences were not so big, sorry



well ram does make a difference also. What is your ram timings and speed when folding?


now that i got F@H running i am going to tweak the system a little more and test it before i start folding again. I should be folding by 10pm (my time it is 2pm right now)


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well ram does make a difference also. What is your ram timings and speed when folding?



The specs one, right now is 2x1GB @ 1115Mhz 5-5-5-15-25-2T at 2.22V running in dual-channel 

They're micron's so i could force them a lil bit more cause i benched at 1200Mhz w/o problems ... but the "FSB Strap to Northbrige" is kinda corrupt on these last BIOS and i'm unable to hit those speeds 100% stable even with tons of tweaking


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

I am folding again. my ram was only running 350mhz(700mzh) before @5-5-5-15@2T to try to find the problem with the system being unstable. Now that i know it wasn't the ram it was the CPU(needed 1.35v to run 3ghz  24/7 w/100% load) i upped my ram speed and tightened timings also upped my HT speed(bus speed) i ran memtest and OCCT both came back fine. So i feel it is good to fold again.And if it isn't stable F@H will show it sooner or later. So here are my new clocks 
CPU 3019mhz@1.36v(1.35v bios)
ram 431@4-4-4-10@2T@2.2v
HT speed(bus) 274
HTT speed (bus x mult.) 1372

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=390067

stopping for the time i did and using my rig (plays games/web) when folding has lowered my PPD to 
732.21

EDIT: Would it do any good to put a fan over my ram it is cool to the touch and it has the heatpipes cooling it also the heatpipes are against the CPU HSF (that is also cool) and getting alittle air from it


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm surprised, your 5000+@3.0GHz is only scoring about 100 more PPD than my Pentium D 805@3.2GHz.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ...Would it do any good to put a fan over my ram it is cool to the touch and it has the heatpipes cooling it also the heatpipes are against the CPU HSF (that is also cool) and getting alittle air from it...



It never hurts to cool crucial components, it's good that they're cool to the touch, personally I have both my G/F's rig and my rig set up with active cooling over the memory and NB area. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it imo. Seems like you're doing quite well getting everything figured out!

I just got SMP going on my G/F's rig, e6300 1.86 OC'd to 3.36 @ 1.28v, so far so good...time will tell but I'm sure this PC will do just fine.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely we need more ppl folding!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2008)

me, avarice, and luke are folding. got them two in recently, they're slowly working their way up the charts with GPU clients.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 17, 2008)

You're one of the most active ones, it's great you're joining ppl too  I didn't stop folding for 48h+ now (finally my rig is 100% F@H SMP + F@H GPU stable) ... and this last week my computer has been folding almost 24/7 (mostly with SMP, don't want to burn the brand new 4850 yet ), slowly but going up, now i'm at top 50 (#48) and i want to keep folding  i thought about mounting my secondary AMD rig ... but it will eat too much potence due to the 125W TDP of the 6400+ BE and wouldn't be that effective ... so i'm trying to convince my father to fold aswell ... his Q6600 would be great for that, even he's running it on stock speeds


----------



## Auslander (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW!, Just read this thread from page 1. I really think FAH should get it's own section, would make it easier for us newbies to join up, plus could have help sections and general chat. 

1 post for all things folding is a bit cumbersome.

Anyway,

G'day I've joined the fold. GPU2 client.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the TPU folding team


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to TPU and to our Folding team!!! 

Btw, update your system specs please ... so all we'll be available to see what machine and components you own  

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 17, 2008)

Auslander said:


> WOW!, Just read this thread from page 1. I really think FAH should get it's own section, would make it easier for us newbies to join up, plus could have help sections and general chat.
> 
> 1 post for all things folding is a bit cumbersome.
> 
> ...




Welcome ,

I've been trying to finish a post(s) that gives simple and understandable info for us noobs, just havn't found enough time yet.  I will do what I can to finish it.    I was thinking a thread with the info posts,  weekly screenie of the stats and a link to the team thread,  it may even be an idea to keep it locked and have all discusion in the team thread... it needs to get finished first though...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm surprised, your 5000+@3.0GHz is only scoring about 100 more PPD than my Pentium D 805@3.2GHz.



i am now up to 805.24ppd


i also have my dads Celeron D @3.33ghz folding that is getting about 60ppd because he won't let it run 100% because of temps and it slows his computer down too much


EDIT: I now have a 80mm fan on my ram. I have a fan on ram and an Antec spot cool on the chipsetn main HDD is in front of the intake. CPU temp is 32c underload,chipset is 41c(went up from 38c) hdd is 22c case temp is 25c so temps are doing good. 
I am also trying to get my uncle to fold on his X4 9500.


----------



## Auslander (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome,

Have fired up every PC i have around here (3), have the gpu2 client on my main machine, only one with a CUDA card, and stuck 2 instances on the opty 175 and one on an old socket A (xp2800+), with the standard client.

FAHMON reckons 6200PPD roughly, and 5,500 of that is from the gpu2 client! seems kinda sad 1 client has so much of an advantage over other types. Hmmm maybe time to grab a new vid card for the 175?

By what i have read, any CUDA nvidia card will do the trick, obviously the more expensive ='s faster. Has an older 7600gt in it at the moment. I'm sure my son wouldn't mind a faster video card

Will see how it goes and hopefully we can get the team moving along.

Fold on.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 18, 2008)

Auslander said:


> FAHMON reckons 6200PPD roughly, and 5,500 of that is from the gpu2 client! seems kinda sad 1 client has so much of an advantage over other types. Hmmm maybe time to grab a new vid card for the 175?



I can't understand yet why i'm having such a lower PPD on the new ATI HD 4850, just about 2k PPD, pairing it with an nvidia 8800 GT more than with a 9800 GTX which should be the normal ... maybe a driver's issue?? i need to install one patch for GPUv2 for that specific model?? Any advice ppl??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 18, 2008)

That's great Auslander 

we are starting to make some decent progress. 
I'm curious to know how long the gpu clients will have the present bonuses.


----------



## Auslander (Jul 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I can't understand yet why i'm having such a lower PPD on the new ATI HD 4850, just about 2k PPD, pairing it with an nvidia 8800 GT more than with a 9800 GTX which should be the normal ... maybe a driver's issue?? i need to install one patch for GPUv2 for that specific model?? Any advice ppl??
> 
> Thanks in advance




The new GPU2 client was specially written for the nvidia chipset, word is that ATI cards will soon get a more efficient code written for them. Which seems fair to me considering the new ATI cards are seriously powerful cards.

I got that info from the F@H forums. 2k PPD is about right for the ATI card you have which to me sux! Not even remotely fair. For the 8800 and 9800 card you have it is indeed a matter of drivers. I am using 177.35. Got an extra 1.5k PPD going to ththat driver over the 175 drivers i was using last night.

I have the 9800gtx and getting 5550 PPD changes of course depending on WU type. So you should be getting atleast well over 10k PPD on those 3 cards EASY!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 18, 2008)

9800 GTX and HD 4850 are paired in too many tests, HD 4850 is winning in some of them too ... so i really hope a new version of the GPU client or better drivers cause i should be getting 4-5k ... cause it's not "normal" at all with this new card but thanks for the support!


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 18, 2008)

I've finally decided to check out F@H, and while I was at it I decided to join TPU's F@H Team. 
So far so good, my Radeon 3850 has something to do when it's not running games


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 18, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> I've finally decided to check out F@H, and while I was at it I decided to join TPU's F@H Team.
> So far so good, my Radeon 3850 has something to do when it's not running games



Greeeeeeat!!! and so welcome! You could run some CPU client at your amazing quad profiting some of your four cores too 

Two new joins today, come on ppl, as i said, just fold, it's for a common well, together we can do it!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2008)

I got my uncle to fold on his x4 9500  so that should help things out. I have a 5KBE @3ghz,Cely D @3.3ghz,X4 9500 folding for me now.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 18, 2008)

There's definately a lot of CPU power to be had for folding on TPU, I was googling to ensure I had my rig and my G/F's rig set up to stability and good work-load performance, found that there is a way to get some improvement...maybe this has been said in the last 70 pages, if not I'll talk about it now.

It's called the FAH Affinity Changer, you download it, run setup, it installs a service that takes care of the rest...the rest of what you say? Well if you have a quad core, you can run 2 instances (2 seperate installs required) of SMP, or with a dual core, run single SMP with 4 threads instead of 2. This should increase overall work-load completion, PPD, without totally killing your rig with higher consumption. From what I read many users that monitored consumption found small increases but less than they figured under the extra work load. I don't monitor that as of yet, but I figured it couldn't hurt to try...well in an earlier post I wast talking about how my Q6600 was rated for 2000-2400 in FAH SMP (iirc)..pretty decent I thought.

I decided if this little affinity deal didn't work I'd uninstall it, so I install and setup a second SMP copy, install the affinity (no restart required it claims, I did tho just to make sure the service loaded), and had 2 smp's running 4 instances each. So now watching in FAHMon my est PPD per SMP program running is around 1400-1900 each depending on WU so far. That is a pretty healthy overall increase if you ask me...anywhere from 2800-3800 PPD in WU work. I was impressed so I installed it on my G/F's e6300 setup, it increased hers from around 1100-1200 est to 1300-1500 est...now these are just FAHMon estimations, neither rig has been running for more than a few hours in the evening and the once overnight session this week, but I will keep an eye on this and see if it does really work...FAHMon seems to notice an increase, at one point with my GPU2, 2 instances of SMP on my rig, and one SMP on her rig got me to around 9300PPD est in FAHMon, that's a pretty good work load imo, I like the thought of getting more work done and finding more cures hopefully, very cool.

If you're interested, go here and download: http://distributed.org.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=1149

It works great so far...maybe worth a look for those of you who are interested in more PPD and more work getting done. Lemme know how it goes!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2008)

so does it really work? I installed it on my X2 rig. if it works i will be putting it on the X4 also


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Auslander said:


> WOW!, Just read this thread from page 1. I really think FAH should get it's own section, would make it easier for us newbies to join up, plus could have help sections and general chat.
> 
> 1 post for all things folding is a bit cumbersome.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU!!! and welcome to the Folding Team thank you ver much for your support and i hope you enjopy your stay here at TPU!!!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so does it really work? I installed it on my X2 rig. if it works i will be putting it on the X4 also



So far all I can vouch for is what FAH Mon is reading...I'm considering trying a second install of SMP on my G/F's dual core rig because I'm not seeing the extra FAH instances running, but I can say that just the points add-up alone on my Q6600 is impressive, between my Q6600 with the Affinity mod and my GPU2 running, I have a max potential of close to 8K from my rig...which is no top-end bruiser. That's a pretty good increase from a max potential around 6.5k before.

I will definately keep you guys posted if I find it does or doesn't work, but so far it seems to be doing it's job just fine on the quad rig. The PPD seems to have increased slightly on the dual core setup, part of me considering running two instances of SMP on her rig just to see what happens...maybe that's the key to both. I knew for sure from what I read that it was pointless to install on Quad unless planning on 2 instaces of SMP running, didn't mention that for dual cores though.

I'll need your guys' help on this one, I figure if I can fold more on the same rig(s), why not? Whether or not this does anything is still left to question, but I think it does seem to help, and am all for it! From what I've read it's got some pretty good support from users out there, now whether or not it's TPU worthy...


----------



## Auslander (Jul 18, 2008)

Just bought a 9600gt card, will stick that into the kids 175 939 machine tonight. Not sure how much that will produce but i'd dare say atleast 2k PPD? In any case better than the measly 500PPD it's doing on the standard client.

Just hope it fits in after my chipset fan mod i had to do after the stock 1 died sometime ago. Bloody ASUS boards and their poxy cheapo fans!

Hmmm i just bought an ASUS vid card


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2008)

Auslander said:


> Just bought a 9600gt card, will stick that into the kids 175 939 machine tonight. Not sure how much that will produce but i'd dare say atleast 2k PPD? In any case better than the measly 500PPD it's doing on the standard client.
> 
> Just hope it fits in after my chipset fan mod i had to do after the stock 1 died sometime ago. Bloody ASUS boards and their poxy cheapo fans!
> 
> Hmmm i just bought an ASUS vid card



around 3.5K PPD, i beleive.

just so you know, the GPU client manages to lag out gaming. If the kids intend to game, you'll have to quit the tray icon for the GPU client first, or they'll have nasty FPS.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 18, 2008)

Confused here... what is PPD?


----------



## Auslander (Jul 18, 2008)

Ta mate,

Would be very happy if it chucked out 3.5k PPD. Yeah no worries there, just hit pause with that bugger and away you go, and he can play his COH all he wants.


----------



## Auslander (Jul 18, 2008)

From_Nowhere said:


> Confused here... what is PPD?




Points Per Day. a nice measure that seems to be the common one for F@H.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2008)

luke_stone is on the TPU charts and he has a 9600GT (stock OC'd) so you can always look up his stats for a comparison. he has an E6600 @ 3.2GHz, so his system is near enough to yours in the other factors to come up with a similar speed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2008)

that thing that was linked. I installed it and got a bout 100ppd more that is what Fahmon says.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 18, 2008)

Auslander said:


> Just bought a 9600gt card, will stick that into the kids 175 939 machine tonight. Not sure how much that will produce but i'd dare say atleast 2k PPD? In any case better than the measly 500PPD it's doing on the standard client.
> 
> Just hope it fits in after my chipset fan mod i had to do after the stock 1 died sometime ago. Bloody ASUS boards and their poxy cheapo fans!
> 
> Hmmm i just bought an ASUS vid card



my 9600gt @ 825/2100/1000 is pushing ~4400 ppd.  177.39 vista x64

gonna try 177.66 to see if there are any differences


----------



## Auslander (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah skitzo, it seems to be a bit of trial and error i have noticed with drivers etc. My problem is i am using XP32. Nvidia did a hack on 177.35 just for folders with XP!! 

I noticed today we did pretty good in the stats on EOC. Not much ahead of us but a team called Estonia has a slight lead in PPD and is slowly catching us. Don't think we can let that stand

Not sure if I saw all the URL's for all the stats on the many pages i read last night? But here is a few so people can get the feel for the stats our team is throwing out there.

EOC team stats:- http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

Server status:- http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html

Work Unit summary and points value :- http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

FahMon, lets you keep track of your WU's, gives PPD etc :- http://fahmon.net/

I love keeping track of the scores and stats etc. So if anyone missed them, that will get you going.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 18, 2008)

Auslander said:


> Yeah skitzo, it seems to be a bit of trial and error i have noticed with drivers etc. My problem is i am using XP32. Nvidia did a hack on 177.35 just for folders with XP!!
> 
> I noticed today we did pretty good in the stats on EOC. Not much ahead of us but a team called Estonia has a slight lead in PPD and is slowly catching us. Don't think we can let that stand
> 
> ...





just installed 177.66 from guru for 8600gt xp x32, it's been running for about an hour with no issues.  No noticable performance increases either. (875/1912/860 = ~1800ppd)
Will try it on vista x64 this weekend.

EDIT: moving to 177.66 from 175.xx reduced cpu load for the gpu client from 100% of a single core to ~7%

On another note, I looked into the smp client a bit more and passkeys are not being enforced so 5.9x will work if you setup a passkey for your FAH user name.   My daily average should start to climb a bit thanks to the smp clients


----------



## Auslander (Jul 19, 2008)

Just installed the 9600gt into the kids opteron 175 AMD machine, chucked 177.35 drivers straight in and without any tweaking as yet it's doing 3,400PPD. A bit better than i thought, I always assumed the 9600 series cards weren't much chop.

A nice step up for the kid as this card replaces a 7600gt.

So a total of nearly 9k PPD from my machine, with a 9800gtx and the kids machine, 9600gt using the GPU2 client. Not bad, turned off all standard clients and shut down the socket A machine completely.

See how the 96 goes for a day or so then will give it a tweak.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2008)

Auslander said:


> Just installed the 9600gt into the kids opteron 175 AMD machine, chucked 177.35 drivers straight in and without any tweaking as yet it's doing 3,400PPD. A bit better than i thought, I always assumed the 9600 series cards weren't much chop.
> 
> A nice step up for the kid as this card replaces a 7600gt.
> 
> ...



the 8600 cards were poor, the 9600's are a small step below an 8800GT (less shaders, but higher clocked)


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## infrared (Jul 19, 2008)

Good stuff, thnx for posting skitzo.

wooo, catching sneekypete!! 

I'm still only getting ~3000ppd on the GPU2 client after i reinstalled it.









^Should i put -advmethods in the 'additional client parameters' box? 
WU's are taking appox 4hrs to churn out atm, with my 8800gts running 700/1620/1800, and my e6400 @ 3.5ghz.

Would it run faster on the 177.xx beta drivers?


----------



## Auslander (Jul 19, 2008)

I have it ticked. 

Core priority i have at lowest, i don't have locked cores ticked and -forceasm isn't needed as a flag for the GPU2 client, as GPU's don't use or need it. Just an old hang on from the old days when tinker cores were used for the Intel CPU's. AMD's used to use the -ForceSSE flag for the same effect.

With those settings and 177.35 drivers used, my lowly 9600gt is now getting 4kPPD after a little O/Cing


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 19, 2008)

infrared said:


> Good stuff, thnx for posting skitzo.
> 
> wooo, catching sneekypete!!
> 
> ...



you should check to allow for the biggest wu's, and set priority to slightly higher.  I don't use any additional flags or parameters.  If you are running a cpu client, the move to 177.xx will lower the cpu requirments for the gpu client.  for me it dropped from a single cpu core @ 100% to a single @ 7% - 16%.  i did notice an increase of ~100 ppd so far with 8600gt but it's hard to say without comparing wu benchmarks.

8600gt = ~1900 ppd,  xp x32 177.66   875/1912/860
9600gt = ~4400 ppd,  vista x64 177.39  825/2100/1000


----------



## Auslander (Jul 20, 2008)

Was just over at the ESTONIA forum and they seem to have us written off.

The overtake time for them has shortened in the last few days and they have noticed. We have to be aware of teams like that. 

At the current rate they will get past us inside 2 years. But the stats only relay the current numbers. Doesn't take into account a ramp, which of course it can't possibly do. I think they have some new bloke folding who is really giving it a go. There PPD has increased.

We need more dedicated folders if we are too repel teams our own size. I'm at 100% effort at the moment folding 24/7. The new 9600gt card is working flawlessly. Plus my card in this machine is still grinding away.

Do any mods or the web site owner fold for us, does anyone know? Some front page pimpage would be good to get the word out about folding and that TPU has a team.

Anyway, just a thought.

Fold On.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 20, 2008)

I am currently folding 24/7 with a 3870. I am torn between waiting for the new core or buying an NV card. I could really use the 2x increase. NV cards are dropping in price. Any suggestions for the best bang for the buck?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am currently folding 24/7 with a 3870. I am torn between waiting for the new core or buying an NV card. I could really use the 2x increase. NV cards are dropping in price. Any suggestions for the best bang for the buck?



9600GT and 8800GT.

to be honest, the others are faster but they cant match the dollar value of the ATI cards (except when folding)

get an 8800GT, bios mod it and OC the heck out of it, and for $200 (au) you get a nice 4,500ppd


----------



## Auslander (Jul 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am currently folding 24/7 with a 3870. I am torn between waiting for the new core or buying an NV card. I could really use the 2x increase. NV cards are dropping in price. Any suggestions for the best bang for the buck?




G'day BN,

No idea what prices are in the US for cards, but i'd say the 8800gt would be around about the best bang for buck. 

Should get 4kppd easily, that's being conservative. As i'm getting that now on a 9600gt, but with an O/C.

My 9800gtx is doing 5.5k PPD. But for some reason i can't keep it stable with an O/C and fold. In fact have had to under clock the thing to get it stable for F@H. Yet plays games fine if i wind it up Most likely a thing to do with the folding client and not the card itself? 

Grab a cheap 8800gt would be my suggestion, on prices in OZ anyway. Will only be cheaper in the US, even though our dollars have parity. Some bulldust about distance or some such thing


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 20, 2008)

Auslander said:


> Was just over at the ESTONIA forum and they seem to have us written off.
> 
> The overtake time for them has shortened in the last few days and they have noticed. We have to be aware of teams like that.
> 
> ...



I looked through the over take list for threats earlier this morning, we only had two behind us.  We are picking up the pace atm too...  FAHmon now has me between 8100 - 9000 ppd depending on the wu.  Don't forget that in the " suggested overtake time" we will move quite a ways up the rankings at our present rate 

I agree we need more folders, this site has a decent number of members, there must be some willing to fold with us...

I started to put together a post to make things easier to understand, hopefully scaring away less possible donors.   It needs more info, more explanations, install guides, flag lists and descriptions, trouble shooting tips etc.  If it is done well, it could be in a thread by itself ( a sticky would be a big help) as informational (no discusion)  Everything anyone could need to know to fold.   

FAH Post, Work in Progress

I've only been folding for a month so my experience with FAH is very limited.  I don't think I'm going to be able to put alot of time into completing the post in a timely fashion;  it is important and I'm hoping others here will be willing to help make it happen.

If there is interest in helping, we can fire up a work in progress thread where everyone adds what they can, it'll have to be edited and re edited and continuously updated but is well worth the effort.


----------



## infrared (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys.

I updated to the 177.66 drivers, and now it's churning out units crazily fast! FahMon says it's doing 4716ppd


----------



## Auslander (Jul 20, 2008)

No worries infrared, glad it helped. BTW NICE production there mate.

Skitzo,

That page in progress is great, exactly whats needed. And you are right, it will need to be updated at times. 

May i suggest also a few links to some stats pages. EOC the official F@H score page for our team, that sorta thing. Other than that, you've done a beaut job.

All we need is for it to be a sticky. If we could get our own little secton in the forums would be a massive boost. This single thread for all things folding is a pain. Our own section would be excellent.

If you look at the big teams, they all have there own F@H section in their forums section. Plus you may also notice that the top 4 teams are places exactly like TPU!. Hardware orientated O/C type sites. I also noticed the #2 team is Australian. a nice thing to see


Well done mate exactly what we need to get F@H up and become apart of TPU. All we need now is to get the bosses eye onto us or even a few mods to help out and we'd be away.


edit:- Just noticed on a re-read you have those stats pages listed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 20, 2008)

I second Auslander's suggestion. We need a separate section. Mod's, please take note. It's time to step up our efforts and commitment. Everyone benefits, including TPU.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2008)

i got my shader clocks higher again (solved my random BSOD issue, so back to my OC'd clocks)






so, anyone peeved that my 'budget' card manages 5,120 PPD?


----------



## Auslander (Jul 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i got my shader clocks higher again (solved my random BSOD issue, so back to my OC'd clocks)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEHEHE not peeved at all. Great to see. We need all the horse power we can get.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2008)

imagine a quad core and three of these biatches, you could get 17,500PPD + (3 GPU clients + one single core client)


----------



## infrared (Jul 20, 2008)

That's fookin' nice Mussels!






Problem is I use my computer quite a lot and i prefer to close the clients before gaming. I usually leave it folding overnight though.

EDIT: Looks as though you're set to overtake me soon, if not by the next stats update.... Git!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunno if any of you have really given that affinity changer a shot, but it's kicking ass on my rigs...I seem to be getting work done faster on both rigs...my G/F's e6300 rig with one instance of FAH SMP is averaging around 1400-1500ppd up from 1100-1200, sure it's not huge, but that's an increase in speed of getting work done which makes her happy.

I've gote two instances of SMP on my Q6600 rig, SMP 1 is right at 1750, SMP2 is right at 1660, which at around 3410, is quite an increase from 2000-2400 folks! I have 2 WU's running at the same time and while initially slower i'm getting more work done!

My 9600GT is running right around 4300-4400ppd, OC'd to 850/2125 & 1100mem on 177.39 modded beta drivers...seems kind of on the lower spectrum, I may try larger WU's on it though. I don't have larger than 5/10mb jobs ticked on any instance yet tho.

Also, my G/F has been gaming a ton on my rig...I have left all 3 clients chruning away, and have had NO issues at all with performance, stuttering, crashing...NADA... ...so it seems they are doing their job of throttling down when a game or task comes up. My PPD does of course drop substantially when gaming, but it's still working which is cool..and I don't mind! I've included a screeny of my current FAHMon results..they've seemed to level out a bit over the last couple of days.

I hope we can get more people folding, http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=50711 if you look under the 24HR bracket, total for TPU there's about 65K points, and 7 Days is 400K! Still pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 20, 2008)

this is me atm.  
The am2 smp wu is a brutal one 

Edit: I'm running the affinity changer on my C2D, bumped it up ~100ppd.  I read it causes ppd loss with amd so it's not on that machine.
EDIT: if people want to compare performances, look for benches in FAHmon with the same completed wu.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice! That AMD score is scary, but hey as long as it keeps chipping away and not spawning demons I suppose it's all good! 

Yeah like I said I noticed about a 1-200PPD increase on my G/F's e6300...took a while for it to increase to almost 1500 though, but that could've been the WU it was on. I figure if it get's just a little more done, it can't hurt can it?

Still some pretty healthy numbers you're putting down man! I wonder if they'll make a super-threaded affinity changer for the GPU2? Wonder if it'd even work? Imaging getting 50% more work done on a GPU?!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm thinking they should, more research is more research.  Anything that increases productivity should be considered.

If my clients had a perfect day with the nicest wu's,  I think I could push another 1000 ppd total.
8600gt has hit ~2300 ppd
9600gt has hit ~4600 ppd
C2D has hit ~1800 ppd
AM2 has hit ~950 ppd


the am2 is a be2350  @ 2.8, best I've seen under xp 32 is ~950 ppd. (ubuntu was ~1100 ppd)


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

okay im looking to get back into folding 

is the GPU really that good cuz I can rig up my P4 2.8GHz 2GB Ram With a 9600GSO 384MB card to run 24/7

cuz since some ppl toke me out of 5th


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

Your card should do pretty good on the GPU2, if I'm getting around 4400PPD on my 9600GT, I bet you'll get between 4200-4800+ PPD.

Go get GPU2 and then get FAHMon, it's a pretty cool utility, monitors progress and updates PPD to give you an idea of what you're scoring and completing.

Keep the GPU2 minimized though, otherwise it'll load up your CPU to max...minimized it'll work a little faster and offload stress of your CPU back to GPU, at least that's my findings with the 177.39's.


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

I already got the FAHMon but I might also run it on my rig with the volt moded card 

cuz I know a guy that uses some software that you can run linux in xp in a sepreate window he was getting like 6k just on one Q9450


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

Ahh yes virtualization software, I've read of a few different types that do it...I just don't wanna mess with it...but 6K off of CPU is pretty sweet...I'm happy increasing my Q6600 about 1k PPD though!

I can't wait to see what may come of my GTX260, especially in newer versions of GPU2 and newer NV Drivers...here's an image from Tom's using an early pre-beta GPU2 client:






_Image borrowed from Tom's Hardware GTX200 Overview_

My numbers already exceed both the Q6600 and 9600GT, but my Q6600 was around 2000-2400 when running one instance of SMP...but looking at the GPU's, it seems all are getting faster, which is great!


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

how do I work GPU2 its running but cant get FahMon to show my ppd ??


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> how do I work GPU2 its running but cant get FahMon to show my ppd ??



the folders I monitor for the gpu client are:

XP x32
 c:\documents and settings\{your user name}\application data\folding@home-gpu

Vista x64
C:\Users\{your user name}\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu

I believe they were hidden so you'll need to type in the path


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

40% done but no PPD ??


----------



## Kursah (Jul 21, 2008)

Give it some time, also under the menu tabs in FAHMon click the left one, FahMon, click Download New Projects...I found I had a similar issue till I did this...I do it about once a day now. I haven't had issues with PPD ever since.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> this is me atm.
> The am2 smp wu is a brutal one
> 
> Edit: I'm running the affinity changer on my C2D, bumped it up ~100ppd.  I read it causes ppd loss with amd so it's not on that machine.
> EDIT: if people want to compare performances, look for benches in FAHmon with the same completed wu.



what is your AMD cpu running at?I have my BE getting 1100ppd


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 21, 2008)

if anyone wants to add FAH stats to their sig:


Sig image info can be found here


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 21, 2008)

So 1900 PPD is about average for a Radeon 3850?


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Give it some time, also under the menu tabs in FAHMon click the left one, FahMon, click Download New Projects...I found I had a similar issue till I did this...I do it about once a day now. I haven't had issues with PPD ever since.



well its came out on its own 5841.13 

now to add SMP right ??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2008)

is this good for my 5kBE @3ghz?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> 40% done but no PPD ??



it needs to monitor the completeion of some frames to give you a ppd estimate
yeah, add the smp 

@ p_o_s_pc, it's running at  ~2.8.  
It was ~950, I restarted for 177.66 install and lost the wu.  This is how it came back so I'm gonna let it complete the wu to see if it changes.
EDIT:  I just noticed both smp clients are running standard loops, when they complete the wu's I'll restart them with the -forceasm flag, should help 

Edit:  mine is the BE2350 2.1 Ghz.  The energy efficient or low thernal output model,  not a ???? Black edition.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> well its came out on its own 5841.13
> 
> now to add SMP right ??



DAMN! 5841?! Nice PPD on the GPU2! Mine went down about 100 to 4300PPD, but I removed the vmod, and toned the OC down to 800/1925 on the GPU. But you have more shaders and now they're screamin! One of the better GPU2 PPD reports I've seen in this thread! Nice work!

Yep get that SMP going, find the affinity changer, I made a post a page or two back...added about 200PPD to my G/F's dual core at 3.36...well it went from around 1100-1200 to 1350-1500PPD w/SMP and Affinity changer (just install, and fuh-get-about-it!  )

Nice job Dom, that rocks!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Dunno if any of you have really given that affinity changer a shot, but it's kicking ass on my rigs...I seem to be getting work done faster on both rigs...my G/F's e6300 rig with one instance of FAH SMP is averaging around 1400-1500ppd up from 1100-1200, sure it's not huge, but that's an increase in speed of getting work done which makes her happy.


whats this? i've never heard of this changer.



Kursah said:


> Also, my G/F has been gaming a ton on my rig...I have left all 3 clients chruning away, and have had NO issues at all with performance, stuttering, crashing...NADA... ...so it seems they are doing their job of throttling down when a game or task comes up. My PPD does of course drop substantially when gaming, but it's still working which is cool..and I don't mind! I've included a screeny of my current FAHMon results..they've seemed to level out a bit over the last couple of days.


i get noticeable FPS drops in games when leaving the GPU client running. supreme commander was the first i saw it in, and the FPS was around 15 until i alt tabbed and quit the GPU client, around which time it jumped up to 80-90FPS.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> whats this? i've never heard of this changer.
> 
> 
> i get noticeable FPS drops in games when leaving the GPU client running. supreme commander was the first i saw it in, and the FPS was around 15 until i alt tabbed and quit the GPU client, around which time it jumped up to 80-90FPS.



FAH recommends that you shut down the gpu client for graphic intensive programs.

The affinity changer works with the cpu client.  Every say 10 min it examines what the client cores are doing on which cpu core they are doing it.  It reassigns the client cores for optimal output.  With a quad core, it allows you to run two instances of the smp client for extra ppd.  I've read that the affinity changer doesn't have any benifits for amd processors.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kursah (Jul 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> whats this? i've never heard of this changer.



Page 70, about mid-way down. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=890295&postcount=1741




> i get noticeable FPS drops in games when leaving the GPU client running. supreme commander was the first i saw it in, and the FPS was around 15 until i alt tabbed and quit the GPU client, around which time it jumped up to 80-90FPS.



Hmm..well it's not like I'm loading up FRAPS or anything, but my games play just fine w/GPU2 running in the background...I guess ymmv.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2008)

*Now I will have some serious PPD.*

Just ordered a 8800GTS/C2D E8400 system with Swiftech water cooling for CPU/GPU. Should have it up and running by weekend. I am looking for around 7,000PPD with both rigs running.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 21, 2008)

We've moved up to 241 and our 24 hour average is climbing 
someone mentioned wanting to pass MS in the rankings, looks like we could be passing microsoft rather soon...
anyone else eye balling a team or milestone?

I think we need to push for 2,000,000 ppm, it's acheivable 






















edit: nice Buck Nasty, I'm thinking with the right oc, you could do 7000+ ppd on the new rig alone.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2008)

Sometime this week black light burns is giving me some socket A and socket 370 hardware for folding.he would do it himself but doesn't have anyplace to set them up and doesn't want to mess with networking them


----------



## infrared (Jul 21, 2008)

Just ordered a 9600GT for my little brother, so that should be folding soon hopefully!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2008)

infrared said:


> Just ordered a 9600GT for my little brother, so that should be folding soon hopefully!



I hope to be getting a 9600GSO or 9600GT maybe 8800GT sometime. Nice to see there is going to be more hardware folding.


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2008)

I would go with the 9600gt 512mb


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

isnt the 9600GSO a better card ?

well I should be on the list tomorrow


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> isnt the 9600GSO a better card ?
> 
> well I should be on the list tomorrow



The 9600GSO is better at some things, but overall the 9600GT is a better card.  The 9600GSO is definitely the better card at Folding though.


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

well this cards getting 5841 at that speed its vmod on water highest its been is 39c its on its 11th wu 

also the sonics get 800 core on stock but there being rma but thanks to largon for the vmod 

also my cpu is at 3.8GHz which is not folding stable im suprised it hasnt locked up but with only 4% usage thats why but going to reboot cuz you can fell the rooms warm when walking in lol

 I guess going to put the other 9600GSO in my dell but it only gets 700 core on stock volts


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> edit: nice Buck Nasty, I'm thinking with the right oc, you could do 7000+ ppd on the new rig alone.



We will see. I have been a diehard AMD/ATI  fan for many years, but the folding number are too irresistible with Intel/Nvidia. I have been drawn to the Dark Side(black PCB) I feel it will be a good balance and I love to O/C the $@%# out of my systems.


----------



## DOM (Jul 22, 2008)

Top on main right and bottom on a Dell with P4 2.8GHz 2BG Ram should be getting 10206.6 PPD

just with two  PALIT 9600GSO 384MB


----------



## Kursah (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice! Right now I'm stuck at about 4065 on my 9600GT lol! Hard saying if I am losing some due to sucking up so much CPU power for 2 SMP's or not, but still good enuf for me, both my SMP's are averaging 1740, my G/F's rig is back down around 1440, so yeah not quite as high as I was, but still fairly decent!



EDIT: Hey DOM I just noticed, on your GPU-Z you took my old OC's! When my 9600GT was VModded that's what I left it at for gaming! LOL! I was getting 4300-4500PPD at those speeds, so the extra shaders are definately helpful for folding...and at those speeds I'm sure your GSO beats my GT, maybe not by a ton, but I'm sure it's faster...unless we to somewhere that my little bit of extra memory helps out...or you put in your larger memory GSO lol!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2008)

hhahahahaha one of my 9600's just died so im returning them boith and getting dual 9800GTX's and paying the $25 diff. w00t someones bout to w00p some serious F@H ass.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2008)

i got socket A and socket 370 stuff today and i killed the socket A board and CPU because of a fan being on backwards.some how the CPU and board shit its self  i killed the socket 370 cpu because i forgot to put the HSF on it  but i may get a 1ghz P3 sometime. if i don't kill it too


----------



## Auslander (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone else lost some WU's today? I've lost 4 WU's into the Stanford void today. They have been sent but no points for them. Very strange.

Some serious ramps going on, good too see. We are really starting to push some points.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 22, 2008)

i lost two, it happens...
I think since I've started folding I've lost 8 or so wu's 

We are making some nice progress now,  , keep up the good work all 

@ Sol, k I gotta ask, I sent ya that info and the next day I hear a 9600 is dead.  What happened?  
You should have some nice production rates with the new cards, 

@ Dom, sweet output, you shouldn't have any trouble climbing the ranks again


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> i lost two, it happens...
> I think since I've started folding I've lost 8 or so wu's
> 
> We are making some nice progress now,  , keep up the good work all
> ...



idk i didnt even play with it....it just kinda failed...well actually awhile ago....you see ever since installing x64bit xp my F@H client wouldnt work...it said that card 2 was unstable w/e i thought x64 and the client are hit and miss anyway so i thought nothing of it...but non of my games work for more than 5min before the system locks up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2008)

power went out today.  i would have had a SMP WU done on my X2 and X4


----------



## black light burns (Jul 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got socket A and socket 370 stuff today and i killed the socket A board and CPU because of a fan being on backwards.some how the CPU and board shit its self  i killed the socket 370 cpu because i forgot to put the HSF on it  but i may get a 1ghz P3 sometime. if i don't kill it too



i am going to hit you next time i see you. I have never known you to kill anything by something that stupid.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2008)

i got a 1ghz P3 and a 2.4ghz P4 folding now... So i got a 
P4 2.4ghz 
P3 1ghz
5kBE 3ghz
9500 X4 2.2ghz
Celeron (775) 3.33ghz
should be bringing in some decent PPD


----------



## infrared (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## DOM (Jul 23, 2008)

infrared said:


>



 both cards are running on one comp ?? 

or theres a way to show all of them on one FahMon ?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> both cards are running on one comp ??
> 
> or theres a way to show all of them on one FahMon ?



you can monitor over a network with fahmon


----------



## DOM (Jul 23, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> you can monitor over a network with fahmon



oh idk how


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2008)

i show all mine in fahmon as well. you simply have to link to the other systems client folders.

hint: file sharing


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> oh idk how



you need file sharing enabled, in fahmon when you add a client click on network and it'll show you anything you can access.  Be sure to share the folders that the monitored info is stored in.  I use password sharing so I require a user name and password on each pc I'm monitoring...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You don't have to have the client folder shared.  I just use the default administrator shares that are always there.  You have access to every file on the computer, without it looking like it is sharing anything.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 24, 2008)

*Gotta problem*

OK, got the 8800GTS today and yanked out my 3870. Deleted all ATI drivers and downloaded 177.35 forceware. I even uninstalled GPU2 and re-installed. Still getting "UNSTABLE MACHINE". Any suggestions?
I am running Vista 64 Ultimate. Is there a compatibility problem with Nvidia/Vista 64? My 3870 runs fine on this rig.
*Update....Running fine now @ 5266 ppd with entire system stock...Let the clockin' begin*
[00:45:59] *------------------------------*
[00:45:59] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[00:45:59] Version 1.06 (Mon Jun 23 10:53:13 PDT 2008)
[00:45:59] 
[00:45:59] Compiler  : 
[00:45:59] Build host: amoeba 
[00:45:59] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:45:59] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:45:59] - Created dyn
[00:45:59] - Files status OK
[00:45:59] - Expanded 42349 -> 246265 (decompressed 581.5 percent)
[00:45:59] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=42349 data_size=246265, decompressed_data_size=246265 diff=0
[00:45:59] - Digital signature verified
[00:45:59] 
[00:45:59] Project: 5217 (Run 5, Clone 32, Gen 45)
[00:45:59] 
[00:45:59] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[00:45:59] Entering M.D.
[00:46:05] mdrun_gpu returned -1
[00:46:05] Going to send back what have done.
[00:46:06] logfile size: 5582 info=5582 bed=25 hdr=1
[00:46:06] - Writing 6120 bytes of core data to disk...
[00:46:06] Done: 5608 -> 2080 (compressed to 37.0 percent)
[00:46:06]   ... Done.
[00:46:06] 
[00:46:06] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[00:46:09] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[00:46:09] Sending work to server
[00:46:09] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 24, 2008)

Way to go guys! We've surpassed Microsoft and are heading for spot #230!


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 24, 2008)

Just added a q9450 @ 3.65  up from my old p4 . Also got a 280gtx


----------



## infrared (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice!! I wanna see how fast that 280 folds!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> Just added a q9450 @ 3.65  up from my old p4 . Also got a 280gtx



from a P4 to a core 2 quad... you must be crapping your pants with glee.

congradulations on the upgrade!


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol indeed game performance is 3x as fast from my old p4 with x1950 or the 3850. Ok just a moment will post back with 280 step % times


----------



## infrared (Jul 24, 2008)

Download 'FahMon' and it will work out your Points per day.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> Lol indeed game performance is 3x as fast from my old p4 with x1950 or the 3850. Ok just a moment will post back with 280 step % times



i'm going to rate your system a 9/10

its comparable to mine, mines got advantages over yours and vice versa. quite a nice rig overall.


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 24, 2008)

9/10 Woot thanks!

1m 50 sec per step % for - Project: 5215 (Run 1, Clone 52, Gen 27)  (GPU 280) 650MHZ Core.

I'm going to run smp and gpu at the same time and see how much each one slows done compared to running just one or the other.

3m38sec now for gpu while smp running. That's 2x slower! But SMP not slowing down whatsoever. Maybe I should set processor affinity one core for the gpu! Nope affinity one core for the gpu made the gpu take 8minutes %.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

We are making progress now 


Nice setup Giggla 

I don't notice any decrease in performance between the gpu and smp client while running both.  Last night I ran a virus scan with both clients running and saw no decrease in performance.(maybe i have a virus and avast isn' doing anything anymore )   Avast may be configured to run with the lowest priority,  but I did expect to see my ppd drop.  One prob I encounter is the client priorities;  I have to set them in task manager every time I start them.


check you priorities, set fah.exe(smp client) to lowest and folding@home(gpu client) to below normal


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> 9/10 Woot thanks!
> 
> 1m 50 sec per step % for - Project: 5215 (Run 1, Clone 52, Gen 27)  (GPU 280) 650MHZ Core.
> 
> ...





what is the cpu utilization of the gpu client?
do the client priorities appear coorect in the task manager?


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 24, 2008)

Cpu was ~30%~ when running only gpu client. The priorities before I set them to what you said were- SMP client "normal" GPU client "lowest". With the priority settings you said im now getting only 16 seconds slower on gpu so gpu is practically folding at full speed now. Now waiting to see how much SMP has slowed if it's going to.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> SMP client "normal" GPU client "lowest".



swap that around. you want the GPU client higher.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> Cpu was ~30%~ when running only gpu client. The priorities before I set them to what you said were- SMP client "normal" GPU client "lowest".



k, from what I've read, the gpu client has the higher sensitivity to priorities.  In the config setting of the client, the priority needs to be set to slightly higher than lowest.  The only other setting I use is allow work assignments larger than 10 mb.
the smp client should be set to idle prioity in the client configuration.

when I fire up my clients, I start gpu2 first, pause it, adjust the priority in task manager, un pause, and let it get into the wu.  I then start the smp client and adjust it's priority... 

check the priorities of the associated cores aswell. core 11 is the gpu client on mine and core a1 is the smp client.  (I only had to adjust these once and they've remained correct)

hope this helps...


when it's running right, look into the FAH affinity changer service and running two smp clients on that cpu


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 24, 2008)

I set the priorities right in task manager like you said thanks for the advice. Gpu running well now.

When I set the gpu option (in the config window) to slightly higher the SMP goes 2 minutes slower,  so I set it at low in the config for gpu and only lose 20 seconds on gpu. 

So by running both i'm only losing 4m 50sec SMP per % and 20 sec GPU per %. Seems good!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

Giggla   have you looked into the FAH affinity changer yet?  Apparently it'll let you run two smp clients at once on your quad and give a huge increase in ppd.  I installeed it on my c2d for a 150 ppd increase with the one smp client( better results on quads)


FAH Affinity changer post 


Download from  http://distributed.org.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=1149


----------



## DOM (Jul 24, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> the folders I monitor for the gpu client are:
> 
> Vista x64
> C:\Users\{your user name}\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu


well im on Vista x64 now installed FahMon now it doesnt even load 

Could not create directory <./config/> then OK then Directory',/config/' could'nt be created (error 5: access is denied)


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well seems my GPU2 client was tired and has gone to sleep now for a day...

Seems to be a problem with one of the servers sending outdated cores for download,I cant download the proper core for my work unit.I'm losing all my PPD 

Seems I'm not the only one -

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=4176


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks alot Skitzo for mentioning the affinity app. OMG Now GPU is going full speed and 2 SMP Clients only loosing 4m27s each.<<<<difference than just running one SMP! And even with gpu priority config setting at slightly higher. Thanks again!


----------



## Auslander (Jul 24, 2008)

Tragedy!

Going to be down for an unknown length of time. Last night at about 2am eastern Australian time (6.5hours ago), my house was hit by lightening, and hence all PC's that had power have died!

Not sure exactly what i've lost yet as no pc hit will even turn on, so PSU's for starters. Plus i've lost a MB or 2 as well, as 1 of them is slag including my 9800gtx. 

Typing this with the socket A i disconnected last weekend when i got the 9600gt. Which i suspect is also dead.

So in summing up i've lost all in my system specs which produced 6k ppd and the kids AMD 175 with a 9600gt that did nearly 4k ppd.

Will try to get them going again over the coming weeks. Whats worse still, i've lost all electrical appliances that were plugged in. So definite insurance job, but that may take weeks.

Sorry people, was really starting to get some good points there as well. Will be back as soon as possible hopefully atleast as good as before.

God this socket A is slow!!

BTW, UPS's are no good at stopping lightening spikes


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 24, 2008)

DOM said:


> well im on Vista x64 now installed FahMon now it doesnt even load
> 
> Could not create directory <./config/> then OK then Directory',/config/' could'nt be created (error 5: access is denied)



did you install it with admin rights and give all users access(if you are not always admin)?


@ Giggla   no prob, glad it's working for ya.  Got an estimated ppd yet?

I took a boo through the fah thread, seems they have the outdated core problem fixed and a restart should bring clients back online.  I think worst case senerio, the 1.03 core 11 may need to be deleted so that on restart the client can download core 11 1.04

@ auslander   sorry to hear that, hope things work out for ya.  I thought a ups was supposed to protect against that sort of thing... was the surge protection not rated high enough or is there no protection?  Damn that sucks


----------



## DOM (Jul 25, 2008)

admin ? is there a way to make me always it ? or sometimes it well do that ?


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

DOM said:


> admin ? is there a way to make me always it ? or sometimes it well do that ?



does your user account have administrative rights, if not log in as admin and install Fahmon, add the rights to access the program for your user name.

If you right click on the exe file and select properties, you can change user rights to the program under security.

I'm not positive this is your problem so you may want to wait for some more input... sorry, I'm a FAH noob too 


I havn't set up a user account in a bit, but if memory serves correct, user account type can be changed under user accounts in the control panel.


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 25, 2008)

Dang FAHMON says my GPU can make 3736 ppd. With that and 2 smp clients working at the same time it says I get an estimated 5,405 ppd. Wow Although I think that is for 1 SMP and GPU because it's not showing ppd for the 2nd SMP project 3062


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> Dang FAHMON says my GPU can make 3736 ppd. With that and 2 smp clients working at the same time it says I get an estimated 5,503 ppd. Wow



It may just be me , but your ppd seems a little low.

my 9600gt and c2d put out  6200 - 6400 ppd.  
Didn't you say you are folding with an intel quad core and a 280?

is the second project running?  it needs to installed in a seperate folder than the first smp client and you can just add the second folder for monitoring


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah it's not showing ppd for the 2nd smp no prob it will be more. Like maybe another ~1700~ points I think. Yours is a dual core? Hmm mine is getting each SMP % done at about 16 minutes, so like ~26~ hours for one SMP.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> Yeah it's not showing ppd for the 2nd smp no prob it will be more. Like maybe another 1500-1600 points I think.



does fahmon indicate the second client is functional (just waiting to monitor some frames before giving an estimate ppd)

when you open the console windows does it show progress?

do 8 core a1's appear in the task manager and are all utilizing cpu?

just want to make sure it's running for ya 

I ask because I've had the my client appear to be running but not actually doing anything


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2008)

DOM said:


> well im on Vista x64 now installed FahMon now it doesnt even load
> 
> Could not create directory <./config/> then OK then Directory',/config/' could'nt be created (error 5: access is denied)


try to run it with the settings in the SS 
fist go to where ever your FAHmon shortcut is at (desktop,task bar,etc)
then 




after that go to compatibility


----------



## DOM (Jul 25, 2008)

new clocks on the v-modded card 6010.43* PPD


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 25, 2008)

DOM said:


> new clocks on the v-modded card 6010.43* PPD



<Jealousy>

Way to go DOM!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

nice work Dom, good show


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice work there DOM! Those are some amazing clocks you have!

Well this is what I now have to work with, I'm not gonna OC her quite yet, but so far with my new GTX260 I'm only snagging around 5K ppd avg est in FAH Mon. It's an improvement I suppose tho! But I have my rigs getting some serious work done lol! Keep in mind this is short term for me, when I get a different place I dont' think I'll get to enjoy the utilities including power anymore...so I may just stick with GPU's for folding...hard saying.






I'm curious how well she OC's, I gotta say the fan setup is has is mighty impressive,moves a lot of air without nearly the sound I'm used to from other coolers! She's running pretty good thus far tho! Also it seems the WU my G/F's e6300 is on has shot it's PPD up substantially! Went from 1300-1500 all the way up to 1800-1900PPD! Pretty good for a dual core imo!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

That's quite the folding factory going on


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> That's quite the folding factory going on



its going up now. just gota GTX280 folding for me for a while... at stock, its 6,800PPD 

the TPU factory is startin to crank some serious PPD


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 25, 2008)

at this rate I don't think it'll be a problem hitting 2 million ppm 
I woulda had a 10000 + ppd yesterday but both my smp clients missed days end by 6-7 min lol.  So close 

We are definatly crank'n out the wu's now, and think, on average it's only 'bout 40 of us


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn, I'm down to 6th in the production numbers.  Looks Like I really need to get some GPU folding going...

Good thing I just ordered another 2 9800GTX's and an eVGA 9600GSO w/ upgraded cooling.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn, I'm down to 6th in the production numbers.  Looks Like I really need to get some GPU folding going...
> 
> Good thing I just ordered another 2 9800GTX's and an eVGA 9600GSO w/ upgraded cooling.



Damn! I don't think you need to worry too much dude! You've been in for the long haul anyways! I dont' know how many rigs you got folding, but you have definately shown more dedication that most of us have! I hope to continue my dedication now...even if it's fewer FAH programs running simultaneously!

You could always mod that GSO like DOM did and get that thing really cranking out the WU's! I don't think it'll need it tho, with the extra shaders compared to a GT it's already better folder, hell it's getting better est. avg PPD than my GTX260 atm, I don't expect that to last with newer beta's and drivers, but I could be wrong there!

I'm also curious how those 9800's do in folding too, I bet they're pretty sweet!


----------



## GIGGLA (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm my 280gtx only getting 3000 something ppd others here with previous generations cards achieving ~5000~? Maybe because I am using MSI drivers that came with the card? Although it says v177.26 driver

Unfortunately I think I have to give up folding on the card because I have the high-pitched squeeling issue coming from my 750 watt red crossfire edition pc power and cooling 60 amp single rail psu! Only when running the GPU client. If I reduce the stock overclock it comes with 650 down to 600 it is quieter but still there coming from the PSU.

I read this occurs on some video cards and psu's in the coils. There is a huge thread at f@h forums about it but most people say it's coming from their cards and only some from their psu.

I don't know if it may damage the psu or components in my system so for now i'm not running the gpu client <<(not because of it but because my psu sound). Maybe I should RMA my psu? It also happens when running ati tool at 2000 fps but a somewhat different sound from the psu. Does'nt happen during the couple games i've played on it. Thanks for reply


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

You should try at least drivers 177.35, there are many posts about that driver giving over 1kPPD increase for many. I didn't use the drivers that came with my card for the same reason..177.26's are already outdated..I'm on 177.66 drivers actually, if you go into the NVidia section there's a thread about those drivers. Seem to be no different in PPD from .35's though. Some WU's vary though, I had one drop my GTX to about 3500 today...another I was at 5700...same with my 9600GT today too..one at 4400 another at 3000...dunno what the deal is.

That PSU shouldn't be squealing tho..that could mean bad news, maybe google that PSU and see if others noticed it...I know some components may make some noise under heavy stress, it might be ok, but hard saying in reality...maybe contact PC P&C and see what they have to say.

Remember ATI Tool, Furmark (you didn't mention, but I bet it would cause the same thing) and FAHGPU are going to stress your GPU, i'm sure some games may also get the load high enough to cause the squeal..but you might not notice due to listening to the game..or it may just peak and drop not loading long enough to cause the noise...

I'd start with contacting the MFG of the PSU and see if there's an issue and maybe a reason to RMA it...I dunno how they're customer service is tho...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Damn! I don't think you need to worry too much dude! You've been in for the long haul anyways! I dont' know how many rigs you got folding, but you have definately shown more dedication that most of us have! I hope to continue my dedication now...even if it's fewer FAH programs running simultaneously!
> 
> You could always mod that GSO like DOM did and get that thing really cranking out the WU's! I don't think it'll need it tho, with the extra shaders compared to a GT it's already better folder, hell it's getting better est. avg PPD than my GTX260 atm, I don't expect that to last with newer beta's and drivers, but I could be wrong there!
> 
> I'm also curious how those 9800's do in folding too, I bet they're pretty sweet!



I've got ~14 machines folding witht he CPU client.  Most of them are Celeron D machines clocked between 2.66GHz and 3.2GHz. A Celeron 430@2GHz.  I've got 2 Pentium D 805's, one clocked at 2.66GHz and the other at 3.2GHz.  An E2180 clocked at 2.4GHz, an E2180 clocked at 3.33GHz(in my sig).  An E1200 clocked at 2.1GHz.

The E2180 is the only machine from my sig and specs that is actually folding.  My Q6600, E6600, and Athlon X2 are all going unused.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn dude! Nice farm you got there...I just have my rig and my g/f's rig, I have enough pieces to build another 2-3 rigs, just haven't gotten around to it lol! Plus I got no room for em yet! Cool that you donate so much to folding though, and keep the dedication going.


----------



## infrared (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm, there's some competition going here!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 26, 2008)

Finally got everything running. The 8800GTS is doing 5760 ppd, the Phemon 8650 is @ 1080ppd, and the trusty 3870 is runnin @ 2932(seems high for ATI) on the new E8400 rig watercooled @ 4ghz. *Current Total :9700 ppd*
I still have SMP on the E8400 and I am looking for another 8 series card. I have my sights on 12k+ ppd


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 26, 2008)

I wish I had more than 2 cores to fold on!

But, I suppose every lil bit helps.......Go Team TPU!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> I wish I had more than 2 cores to fold on!
> 
> But, I suppose every lil bit helps.......Go Team TPU!



+1. It would be nice to have more then 2 cores to fold... 
But i have my x2 and a x4 folding so it isn't so bad. my x2 puts out about the same PPD as the x4 when running the SMP


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone notice issues downloading new work and submitting completed work on the GPU2 client? It's happening on both my rigs...I suppose it could be my router or something, but it just started happening last night iirc.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I have a WU that seems not to want to upload to the server,50 odd failed attempts,but will let it run till later and see if it is just a problem with the result server.



> [18:22:00] + Attempting to send results
> [18:22:00] - Reading file work/wuresults_04.dat from core
> [18:22:00]   (Read 3380384 bytes from disk)
> [18:22:00] Connecting to http://171.64.65.103:8080/
> ...


----------



## DOM (Jul 27, 2008)

my nets been going out again all last night lost alot of points 

1920 in 24hrs  0 today


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 27, 2008)

my gpu clients were down all night... couldn't download new wu's.  I cleaned out some files, rebooted (is that a word?), started the clients in regular fashion. The clients  downloaded all the necessary files and have been folding without problems since.  If you have unsent wu's, not wu's that failed to delete, EDIT: it'd be worth it to check the fah forum or wait and give them a chance to be submitted.

There may be another solution but this worked for me...

files I deleted:

queue.dat
fahcore_11.exe
all leftover undeleted wu's in the work folder


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a couple finished ones that in in queue to be sent when I finish my next WU on my rig...my G/F's rig just got all it's sent out a few minutes ago...I'll give it till tomorrow and see if it clears up.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah, I didn't have any unsent wu's ... only wu's that had failed to delete and I would have had to remove those anyways.

when I scoll up through the log lext file, if a wu failed to delete it will say so and indicate that you should check for and delete stray files.  I check every couple of days and delete the strays that are indicated


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2008)

SMP keeps hanging on my X2 again so it looks like i am not going to be using that anymore. The P3 and P4 both aren't folding because it get too hot in the room. so my ppd aren't going to be doing so good


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2008)

Just bought a 8800GS on the EGG for 79.00 after rebate. Here comes another 4500+ PPD. Make room for me in the top ten withing the next 1-1/2 weeks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2008)

the way i'm going i'll be #13 within a day or two.

I aim to reach the top 10, then my efforts may diminish.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Skitzo (Jul 28, 2008)

I checked my work folders this morning, unsent wu's for every client.
The smp clients were simple, I shut them down and started them with -send all as the only flag.  All smp unsent wu's were sent so I started the client again in the normal fashion, folding continues...
the gpu clients still have 5 wu's between them so I'll look into it some more.  From what I've read, it's prolly a waiting game ... if I find out different I'll post.

there is also a program called qfix that is supposed to submit wu's that failed for possible partial credit.  From what I read, it repairs the queue to keep the failed wu listed for submission.  This doesn't guarantee any credit, but it may be worth a try if you have failed wu's still kicking around.

edit: qfix is supposed to function with all three major os's
qfix discussion at Fah forum


----------



## DOM (Jul 29, 2008)

NVM its for SMP 

damn you Kursah 

ive lost alot of points cuz of the net droping all the time hope they fixed it today seems to working good but for how long


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2008)

Have to share, OC'd my GTX 260 last night, that thing went pretty damn far...got 12k in Vantage OC'd and 9.4k stock, pretty healthy...well I was averaging anywhere from 4.6k to 5.5k PPD in the last few days....just depended on WU, seems today my average is around almost 7K ppd...I can live with that. It's good stuff to see more and more people donating to TPU folding too. I think in the future with newer GPU clients and NV drivers that PPD will increase for everyone, which would be cool to get more out of what we have now to help fold...it's already improved in the last year performance wise, looking forward to this trend continuing!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 29, 2008)

One more day until the 8800GS arrives!!!!!.12k PPD is 2 days away Sunday was not kind to me with issues with my OS install and the GPU2 servers not recieving results.  I will try the best GPU2/SMP combinations on my Phenom board & Intel board to see what yields the most PPD.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 29, 2008)

k lol ... I've been up since 4am yesterday, it's 3:20 pm now and I still can't get fahmon to monitor my VIRTUAL SMP running with VMware and xp on my am2.

Getting the vmware and ubuntu running was simple, the smp client wasn't much harder.  Getting vista to access the virtual ubuntu files on xp has been a pain in the ass.  I've tried several methods (guide whoring on the web lol);  atm I can see the folders in ubuntu but I can't log in.  It has to be one of two things, vista needs a reboot or I forgot to install the windows user authentication app in ubuntu.  I can access the xp files no prob.  Played with samba first cause I've accessed ubuntu fah from my vista rig already(diff install);  must been using bad syntax again .  Installed windows share but that didn't do much either.  I even tried running  a script in perl to mirror the files to a mount in xp so I can share them with vista but I couldn't get ubuntu visable so I went back to windos share ... now I can see but I can't touch .  I will get this figured out, I prolly missed something silly...   Yes I'm a linux noob 
The reason I've put so much time into this is cause my virtual smp client running on the am2 (maxed out at 666 ppd, ~ 42 min per 1%   with xp lol) is now pushing 'bout 6 min per 1%.  I really wanna see what it's doing 

Gonna start from scratch, do things a little different...


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

well, set it up again but still no monitoring, this time I tried to access the shares through ie... I'll figure it out 
I think I know why it's cruising throut the wu's, it's running the amber core...

EDIOT  k this was actually pretty easy when I found the correct procedures...  It's up and running, waiting for a few frames to complete...  So far my 8600gt (same pc) is up 150-250 ppd with the virtual ubuntu running.  This is kinda funny cause that system only has 1G or ram and xp and ubuntu are sharing it lol.  If I manage to run two os's with 1 gig of ram and increase my ppd average, I'll be impressed.

this is what I did:
downloaded and installed VMware Server 1.06
followed Solaris's guide  for ubuntu for the os install
used finstall for Fah install with auto configured samba shares 
it took some playing around to get it right but it's done,  I hope it was worth it...
I'm gonna have to get some sleep sooner or later, I'll put a post together with the info  and results for anyone who is interested; after some shut-eye


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Look what I just got:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Look what I just got:



nice dude i cant wait to get mine need a new case though damnit :shadedshu


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

...not so success full... got an eue and no eta or ppd estimate this morning.  ..... this setup is taxing the pc a fair bit more and has reveals an unstability so time to slow down the oc....

sweet Newtekkie, those should be fun 

edit:  k I know why it's unstable, bios update removed some voltage adjustments so I can't control the chipset or cpu voltage

time for an older bios i think.

has anyone here tried a virtual folding setup yet?  The time for each step seems to be on par with what I was getting with a regular install of ubuntu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> ...
> 
> has anyone here tried a virtual folding setup yet?  The time for each step seems to be on par with what I was getting with a regular install of ubuntu



really? no i havent but i should that would be sick.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> really? no i havent but i should that would be sick.



yeah it is sick lol. on my am2 i have xp running the gpu2 client and a virtual ubuntu smp client running under vmware.  It's showing progress @ ~ 20 min per step on core a2.  Still can't get eta or ppd in fahmon though.
I'm not gonna put a post together till I'm sure it's working...  it should be doing better than 666 ppd day 

Xubuntu is the stripped down version and it's supposed to produce higher ppd's

I might just have to break down and put fahmon in ubuntu.

this is what fahmon in vista sees:





the 8600gt is reading a little low, forgot to adjust the priority when i started it and vmware runs a normal priority so... I had to increase the gpu client priority to above normal to get it running proper
btw, this configuration on this hardware makes the pc unusable for anything else (so far it's taxing it pretty well) I'm not sure how well ubuntu will run if I lower the vmware priority, I'll play with that another day


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> yeah it is sick lol. on my am2 i have xp running the gpu2 client and a virtual ubuntu smp client running under vmware.  It's showing progress @ ~ 20 min per step on core a2.  Still can't get eta or ppd in fahmon though.
> I'm not gonna put a post together till I'm sure it's working...  it should be doing better than 666 ppd day
> 
> Xubuntu is the stripped down version and it's supposed to produce higher ppd's
> ...



dude thats awsome


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

updated 






I lowered my oc, turned off everything I could in the bios and lowered the ram avail to ubuntu to 360mb, it's working so far 


best I had with regular ubuntu install was ~ 1050 ppd .... yeah baby, I managed to squeeze a pony under that saddle 

I've doubled what xp smp was doing 
  you guys keep spending money, I'll find other ways to get higher ppd


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2008)

your inginuity is amazing skitzo


----------



## infrared (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice one mate!!


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> your inginuity is amazing skitzo



yeah, most peeps figure I just don't know when to stop mess'n with shit ...  I don't 
Sometimes I get great results, others are not so great.  The way I see it, with the vmware i can mess ubuntu up bad but xp will be fine 
With other stuff, if I screw it up, odds are there will be some spare parts around for something else lol.

if it runs okay for a couple of days, I'll put together a post for those who want to try it, pretty sure I've given enough info for some to figure it out 

@ Infared,  thanks, it's been a learning experience

now I wonder how it will do on my c2d with vista x64


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Solaris, I have another idea for the am2 setup 
If I can get the onboard video running along side the 8600, use the onboard as primary with the desktop extended to the 8600 so it can fold without the primary monitor duties.
onboard is 7050 (m2n-vm dvi) and I looked, it's also supported under the 177.-- drivers I run for the 8600.
I've never tried to use onboard at the same time but it's worth a try I think.

EDIT: k I just had a thought... when you run dual monitors the secondary is run from the dac right.(think that's what it is called) so does fah make use of this or is the gpu handling both at the same time.  That doesn't make alot of sense but with my noob vocab I'm a little limited.

with ubuntu limited to 360mb, xp shows ~ 220mb free;  I might be able to squeeze some shared mem for the onboard out of that

only 39 off 10k ppd


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 31, 2008)

it seems to be doing well.  The gpu client is giving me some grief, but it has been doing so for a week so it shouldn't be related.

virtual SMP client is pushing ~1500 ppd 
that's a little better than the 666 ppd day from the smp in xp...
edit: and I lowered the oc by ~200 Mhz


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

joined


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome to the folding factory servermonkey

Kursah, I plan to atleast try and be some competition for ya,  I think newtekkie is gonna squash us all ... 
edit:  I looked at your last screenie, if you get all those clients running you are gonna squash me lol

Wolf, you still with us?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, well I'm just running the GPU clients for now...giving the CPU clients a rest...I still average around 10.5k PPD FAHMon est with the 9600GT and GTX260...it seems the WU's have fluxuating scores...right now it says my 260 is down to 4.8k PPD even though the time per percent has not changed from approx. 1minute flat,...the 9600GT is at about 4.3k PPD at about 1 minute and 40 seconds. Even though my time base doesn't vary much at all, my PPD can go from just over 7K down to 4K lol on the 260 lol! The 9600GT fluxuates between about 3.7k and 4.4k, but is usually right around 4-4.2K.

I may fire up the CPU clients again, but it gets so hot in the PC room and w/o AC...drives me nuts...I do have a couple of box fans in there now though, much more tolerable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2008)

could someone please tell me how the P4 i had folding got about 380ppd @3.1ghz and 430ppd @3.3ghz BUT my AMD Athlon x2 5kBE @3ghz ONLY GETS 135ppd  
so could someone please tell me how that happens?


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> welcome to the folding factory servermonkey
> 
> Kursah, I plan to atleast try and be some competition for ya,  I think newtekkie is gonna squash us all ...
> edit:  I looked at your last screenie, if you get all those clients running you are gonna squash me lol
> ...



ty


----------



## servermonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> nice dude i cant wait to get mine need a new case though damnit :shadedshu



omg
i wish i hadnt seen that ....... crap today is payday


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone please tell me how the P4 i had folding got about 380ppd @3.1ghz and 430ppd @3.3ghz BUT my AMD Athlon x2 5kBE @3ghz ONLY GETS 135ppd
> so could someone please tell me how that happens?





not enough, somethings not right.  
Are there any programs running with higher priority?
need more info ...
os, fah version, did ya use the affinity changer?

my am2 be2350 2.1 @ ~2.8 does 666 ppd in xp smp and ~1050 ppd in Ubuntu, and ~1500 ppd in a virtual ubuntu.  The virtual setup seems to be fussy, not so much the ubuntu smp, but the xp gpu2 client running at the same time.  still working it out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> not enough, somethings not right.
> Are there any programs running with higher priority?
> need more info ...
> os, fah version, did ya use the affinity changer?
> ...



it is just the normal F@H (1 core) both of them are set on normal priority. OS is Windows XP pro on both F@H is 5.03 on both of them


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 31, 2008)

single core client scored 180-300 for me on xp... you might want to try the smp client on your am2.  It should give you more ppd.  If the clients are set to low priority, they will consume leftover resources instead of dominating the pc.  make sure you have the client configured properly  : wu's set to the big, advanced methods forced etc (info earlier in the thred), when you  fire up the single core client, use the-smp flag.

Man, sorry I've been reading too much and I'm confusing my self, and I don't have enough time to look it up for ya;  the info should be earlier in this thread...  I'll check back later when i can to help if you havn't worked it out.


this is a page of one click installers i found a couple days ago...
one click fah installers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2008)

I have SMP running right now... I hope it works right now that i am back on XP


----------



## rampage (Aug 1, 2008)

i am folding for mussels (my brother) now and then, with a GTX 280 and with only a 100mhz OC on the sharers i am cranking out 7405 PPD ....  just thought i would post for those who might be interested


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2008)

*Best $79.00 I've ever spent*

I got the 8800GS yesterday. She's up and running and spewing almost 5120PPD. Not bad for $79.00 + shipping. *That is 64 PPD per dollar*! My 8800GTS @ 6010PPD only comes to 40.06 ppd per dollar. The 8800GS is the PPD King of Bang for the Buck!!! I'm am getting another 8800GS to run in tandem on same system. I could handle almost 10k PPD on one machine.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 1, 2008)

p-o-s-pc did ya figure anything out?


I've taken a break from virtual folding.  The 1500 ppd run could not be duplicated and that system is having probs.  With another ubuntu and a xubuntu install the best it would do was ~850 ppd. (that's what I expected after everything I read)  The xubuntu was ~75-100 ppd higher than ubuntu.

That 1500 ppd was a freak install and I'm thinking maybe it was reading double ppd or something.

I seem to have the system stable again, this bios sucks.  The first bios was a vista bios and it won't let me reinstall it (yet  )  With the latest xp bios I lost chipset voltage, cpu voltage, HT adjustment, cpu multiplier so my oc has taken a major hit from when I first got this rig folding.  Now @ 2.4 from 2.8   I have the latest gpu (6.20) and smp (6.22) running now to check for stability and results.

If it's all good to go I'll take another stab at the virtual folding in a few days, (got it down to less than a 2 hour install (including ubuntu updates) for complete virtual folding).  I came by a virtual linux setup that only installs what is need to fold, nothing else; it should have an extreamly small footprint so it should work better on this hardware.  It wouldn't be too bad if i wasn't running anything in xp, that would leave enough resources for vm ubuntu...


EDIT:  Hey Solaris,  I managed to get the onboard video working   I tried setting the ob to primary but when I ran the gpu client with the gpu# flags it said gpu not supported.  I'm guessing the ob isn't being labelled as a gpu0.  It has only made minimal improvements  (~50ppd) with all displays happening through the ob(8600 is a blank desktop)  any suggestions?  Gonna try reinstalling the gpu client and hit it wit the flags again...  
if you started the second gpu client on the second core first, would it runwhere it is supposed to or would it kick over to the first? ( I'm thinking it would hit the flag assigned but not positive)


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 2, 2008)

rampage said:


> i am folding for mussels (my brother) now and then, with a GTX 280 and with only a 100mhz OC on the sharers


Well, crank up that overclock some more and give us  more PPD during the time you are actually folding. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 3, 2008)

Got home about 30 minutes ago to find neither rig folding because the current GPU2 client expires on Aug 2, 2008. So just so you folks out there know, there is a new V6 GPU2 6.20 client for ya. Dunno how long my rigs weren't folding as I'm only running the GPU clients and have been for over a week now, can still rack up 10-11k ppd on a good day.

I wonder if the PPD will change with the new client? I just got the System Tray Client again, but I do see a Console version too...I like how the tray client works, so I'm sticking with it on both rigs. I'm sure most of you have the link in favorites or what-not, yeah it's easy to find, but I'll make it one step easier...here's the link to the performance client section:

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

FAQ: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/cgi-bin/index.php?n=English.FAQ-ATI2



Get the new GPU2 client and fold with fury!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> p-o-s-pc did ya figure anything out?
> 
> 
> I've taken a break from virtual folding.  The 1500 ppd run could not be duplicated and that system is having probs.  With another ubuntu and a xubuntu install the best it would do was ~850 ppd. (that's what I expected after everything I read)  The xubuntu was ~75-100 ppd higher than ubuntu.
> ...



im not sure if the OB will work but switching it to GPU2 might possibly enable it the client will probably default gpu1 to w/e card is installed in the system.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 3, 2008)

taking a break from the am2 to keeo the c2d running today 
I seem to have fried mb fan controller.  With anythin but the cpu fan connected to the mb, will only boot to default settings (even if i set the oc in the bios).  I disconnected all the fans and switched them to the ps/zalman fan controllers except the cpu fan.  Now when I boot the cpu fan doesn't spin until speed fan turns it on.  If I set it to mb control it doesn't spin...

On the plus side my temps have dropped 8-10*C 

I was lucky, I just happened to be looking at the temp display when it started to climb really fast.  Guess I need a new mb for my C2D.

with the latest 6.2 and 6.22 clients I'm pushing ~9100 ppd


----------



## GIGGLA (Aug 3, 2008)

Either the new gpu client is 2x as fast for 280 series or my new driver 177.41 is making it 2x as fast at folding. ~7000 ppd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2008)

@ skitzo I didn't even try to find out what was going on. But now that i am back to XP my ppd have gone back around 300 again


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## vega22 (Aug 4, 2008)

i know its for a different team but tbh that means sweet fa, we should all help each other f@h as productivly as we can.

anyway i put a simple guide together on my teams forums and it might help some of you get a bit more ppd from your current setups.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...54695-idiots-guide-linux-smp-windows-box.html

its got me getting near 4k ppd from my e8200


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 4, 2008)

thats great marsey99.  I've been playing with that myself.  Thanks for the great info


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 5, 2008)

since my fan controller packed it in, this sytem is alot happier.  the 9600GT is screaming 


edit must be the wu's, my 8600GT is runnung at 2647 ppd


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 5, 2008)

Little by little we're moving up the list! You top 10 guys are really kicking out the ppd!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm pretty stoked, with the new client my GT260 went from around 7029PPD est avg 7500! Now if my 9600GT could get back up into 4400 territory, but I suppose these 2 GPU's are kicking some pretty good ass WU wise, I just let em' do their thing. It's good to see more and more people getting active with folding, and for TPU nonetheless!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2008)

Got everything optimized and humming along. This 8800GS is an amazing card for only 96 shaders. Top Ten, here I come!!!


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 5, 2008)

sweet, good show Buck Nasty


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Look what I just got:


OMG. When you gonna have the cards up and running?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

could someone help me. I have the new SMP (6.xx) and it is only using 1 core of my X2. could someone help me get it to use both cores? I will give you any info,etc. that you need to help me if you ask.  thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2008)

You need to run 2 instances of the program. Create 2 folders under the c: drive with slightly different names. Extract SMP to both folders that you created (select filepath). *It will ask you if you want to delete the previous version. Enter "no".* Launch each program individually from the selected folders. There are several tutorials online for doing this if you need more detailed instructions..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2008)

Just picked up another 8800GS @ Newegg for $63.00 after rebate. This card is highly overclockable and  I am currently getting 5500+ PPD out of it. Maybe my card is golden, but for $63.00, I'm willing to take the chance. I will need the extra horsepower to do battle with Kursah and his Mighty GTX260 for the daily points average


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got a 8800GT it will be folding as soon as i get drivers and bench it. 

EDIT 8800GT and CPU is folding. 8800GT@625/1602/1800 CPU@3ghz will post a SS of fahmon when i get ppd showing.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone help me. I have the new SMP (6.xx) and it is only using 1 core of my X2. could someone help me get it to use both cores? I will give you any info,etc. that you need to help me if you ask.  thanks



when you configured it did you add any flags for "addition parameters"
I used -smp -forceasm -advmethods -verbosity 9 and it's running on both cores

I noticed a -gpu flag somewhere but I havn't played with it.  I believe it is supposed to run the gpu core on the cpu but I'm not sure


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> when you configured it did you add any flags for "addition parameters"
> I used -smp -forceasm -advmethods -verbosity 9 and it's running on both cores
> 
> I noticed a -gpu flag somewhere but I havn't played with it.  I believe it is supposed to run the gpu core on the cpu but I'm not sure



I used the -smp like it says to on the wiki but i am just using CPU and GPU now. (1 core CPU)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2008)

Just upgraded my client cuz i read somewhere that  Console clients kick out wu's faster.....

Dont worry I will take my top 20 position back..... *fistshake* but some how i think a 9800GTX or a 260/280 will rape my WU production.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to get around top 20 it would be nice to get in top 20 but it is only my rig folding now. too much heat to keep running all the others.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> EDIT 8800GT and CPU is folding. 8800GT@625/1602/1800 CPU@3ghz


*Now you need to overclock that GPU*. I have my 8800GS @ 771/1836/1936. Every card has it's sweet spot. Don't forget to un-link the shaders from the core and change the affinity's/priority's in Windows Task Manager. Lock the GPU to it's own core (usually the 2nd core on X2's) and give it some leg's to run with. Make sure that SMP's are not using that core also. Tweaking is gonna bring about more potential PPD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Now you need to overclock that GPU*. I have my 8800GS @ 771/1836/1936. Every card has it's sweet spot. Don't forget to un-link the shaders from the core and change the affinity's/priority's in Windows Task Manager. Lock the GPU to it's own core (usually the 2nd core on X2's) and give it some leg's to run with. Make sure that SMP's are not using that core also. Tweaking is gonna bring about more potential PPD.



i will clock it some. Already changed the affinity/priority. thanks 

My card seems to like 665/1808/1886


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, I see where this obsession starts. I have everything optimized right now with these 2 systems. Fahmon shows 12.7K PPD and I am happy. I find that i am playin less Halo CE because i don't want to cut down the GPU's ppd. I'm thinkin of building a third system for gaming, which will require another video card. How do I resist the temptation of incorporating the new PC into my F@H fleet? I would most likely want to fold on it  and I will end up with this same problem again. Where does it end? How many CPU cycles have i wasted typing this post? OMG.....gotta go....must optimize...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

I think you are addicted to F@H you need to get help for that before it hurts you and your family...

i am going to stop F@H on the GPU after this WU so i can clock it and run furmark and ATI tool to test it. I hope to get 3200ppd from the GPU I am getting alittle over 3100 now.


EDIT: good PPD?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 6, 2008)

I have found benchmarks for the X2 5000BE @ 3.15ghz/8800gt with a PPD of 4704. Some were even higher. I think you have more headroom. What MoBo do you have?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have found benchmarks for the X2 5000BE @ 3.15ghz/8800gt with a PPD of 4704. Some were even higher. I think you have more headroom. What MoBo do you have?



i have the Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3 I know i can get more from my x2 but i don't want to give it anymore voltage. i am getting 3700ppd right now with the CPU and GPU. please keep in mind I am NOT running SMP on the CPU.

EDIT: forgot to give you a link to the mobo http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2434


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 6, 2008)

I just realized your board is PCI-E 1.0 and i think everyone is getting higher results with the 2.0 boards.

Re: NVIDIA GPU2 PPD Thread [Preliminary Results]

Postby radaB on Tue Jul 29, 2008 8:22 pm
CPU: Athlon X2 5000+ @ 3.2GHz
GPU: 8800GT @ 702/1782/900 core/shader/memory
PPD: 5000
Project: 5008
OS: XP
Driver: 177.35
Client: 6.12b11
Core: 1.08

System Idle watts 180
System load watts 300
Image

radaB

    Posts: 7
    Joined: Tue Jul 29, 2008 7:01 pm

        * Website


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

i just set my speed @ 700/1780/930 to see how that brings in the PPD after testing to see if it is stable.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 6, 2008)

maybe ill buy a couple gtx260s for folding


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

here is my PPD with cpu and gpu 





EDIT: after new drivers with card at STOCK SPEEDS 





EDIT EDIT: after shader overclock everything else stock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

i am going out of state for a few days and i am going to keep my card folding. Right now i am getting 5.2k ppd just from the 8800GT


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 6, 2008)

Way to go POS PC!!! I knew there was more PPD in that card


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 6, 2008)

nice work, that's a nice average 
lol, just tried pushing my oc on the c2d, it didn't like 3.84 with all the voltages maxed so I guess it'll have to remain at 3.72


----------



## Kursah (Aug 9, 2008)

BuckNasty...I forget who that is here, is kicking some serious ass...I'm hitting around 10-11K a day on 2 GPU's (GTX260 and 9600GT), but I could increase that to around 15-17K if I used CPU, but those seem so slow and inconsistent I just don't anymore. But another 3.6K from a quad and 1.4K from a dual core would help out quite a bit....

My reason for posting is the fact I've noticed a trend of decline on TPU folders out there....we're only hitting around 60% of what we were around 2 weeks ago, so c'mon folks, get folding, if your rig is on anyways, then why not?

I leave the GPU folding on both rigs...it scales down fine during gaming on both rigs, yet still get's the WU's completed just fine. Let's see some more support for TPU FOLDING! 50711 FTW!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2008)

I would love to fold more, but the Beta client for the ATI GPU''s doesnt seem to want to work anylonger. I got a message one morning that my beta had ended!?!? Went to get the new beta and it wont install?

Sucks when you want to help the cause and just get blocked out!

Scratch that, must have been a corrupted download or something. Decided to go back for one last try, and bam here it is folding again!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 9, 2008)

Won't install? damn...I uninstalled the old beta, installed the new one and it just worked..no issues.

That must suck tho man, what error do you get?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2008)

Edited post above. Dont exactly remember the error TBH.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 9, 2008)

Well keep us posted on the PPD, if you monitor via FAHMon or just by results...it seems lately FAHMon has been just a little too low on PPD predictions...it guesses around 10k and I'll hit around 11k with 2 NV GPU's...I'm sure once they get the ATI Sp's figured out they've gotta increase!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 9, 2008)

MY old beta client ran really well at the beginning...tore thro WU's in just over an hour. After time it got progressively slower and my PPD went way down. I'll have to wait a few days and see how this client averages out in comparison!


I do however like the display feature, my previos client didnt have that part added yet. Thought I would give a real time shot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 9, 2008)

Kursah said:


> BuckNasty...I forget who that is here, is kicking some serious ass...I'm hitting around 10-11K a day on 2 GPU's (GTX260 and 9600GT), but I could increase that to around 15-17K if I used CPU


Thanks for noticing Kursah. I have my E8400 rig folding 2-8800GS's. Each card on it's own is worth about 5200-5500 PPD. I am having some issues optimizing both cards and currently only get about 9k combined PPD out of them. My Phenom X3 8650 is running 2 SMP clients and one GPU with a 8800GTS folding for total of 6600 PPD. I am averaging about 15,400 thru Fahmon for both rigs. This room has become unbearably hot and i must keep a box fan in the doorway 24/7. I don't know how much longer I can keep up this brutal pace. I know i have come out of nowhere to lead the daily  average in the last month and* I hope I have not offended the CPU folders that have been folding for years.* I have tremendous respect for the work they have done. I too have noticed the PPD decline for the entire team. Is anyone having Tech difficulty that they need help with? I want the Team to prosper and offer advise if it is within my knowledge base. Let's keep folding and get back up to 90K ppd daily!!!!!
*TPU is at #219 and climbing*


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

k, ppd is an average calculated by fahmon.  It is not accurate because  not all wu's are completed in one day, and you won't be able to complete the same amount of wu's everyday equally.  After some time, your daily average will balance close to what fahmon is calculating.  Fahmon doesnot take into account anything else your pc may be doing tha'll slow it down.  Those factors aren't added until the client has lost time completeing a wu.  
Srry, havn't been sleeping much ... does this make sense?

@ Buck Nasty, no worries man, it doesn't matter who is most productive as long as we still produce, no one seemed offended that I held top producer for a bit so I wouldn't worry about it   It just motivates peeps to do more folding ...
Personally I'd like to see myself at slot 20 on that list, that'd mean we are kick'n ass


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2008)

i've fallen off - i've moved and cant afford to run the rigs folding here due to bills/moving costs


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for you efforts Mussels ... these things happen ... we do what we can  
with any luck you'll be able to join in again in the future 


my gpu clients are kick'n ass
i'm running the latest beta and my 9600gt bounces between 4608 and 4857 ppd, my 8600gt is smoking along at 2608 ppd constant.  I seem to average at 9100 - 9650 ppd.  Havn't had a chance to play with the virtual folding again, but I'll get to it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 9, 2008)

OK have both 8800GS's harmonizing to the tune of 4937 ppd each + smp client for a total of 10,274 PPD on one machine! I thought the multi gpu set up was gonna be tougher, but i am pleasantly suprised. FOLD ON!!!


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

sweet ... nice work Buck Nasty  
I need two machines to come close to that average lol


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 9, 2008)

ever since the beta ended on aug 2nd my folding points have went to crap.

i'm folding on 2 rigs, one has a maximus formula x38, q6600@3.6ghz and a ati 4870 the other is a abit ip35-e e3110@4.2ghz with a 9600gt vmodded and can fold at 900mhz on the core happily.

what would be the most efficient way to set these up. currently running smp and gpu clients on both rigs getting about 5k points a day total. before with the beta gpu clients running with the smp clients i was getting 7k+ a day.

i cant seem to find a good guide to get these set up good. either its an old guide that doesent pertain to the new folding clients or its written in greek. i'm pretty much a nub with this, but i'm good at reading and following directions. i just need pointed in the right direction.

i'm not opposed to moving hardware around from one rig to another, if you think that will help.

any help would be great. ty all


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm using the new SMP client, the points for the WU is 171, which seems odd...I thought I was doing 2200 point WU's before...so right now 2 instances of SMP running is getting me about 221PPD FAH Mon EST per instance...that's horrible in comparison to what I was doing on the last SMP beta, almost 3.6k ppd from just my Q6600 alone.

I'm still chipping away on the WU's on my GPU clients, my 260 has dropped to about 6.5k PPD est, and the 9600GT hasn't budged from 4.2k PPD est with the new clients. So at least I have those working for me. I'll let the SMP run for a little while and get through a couple WU's, by Wed if things don't improve I may stop them, they're not using 100% of any core, closer to 60% of each core, but still the extra energy for the lower work performance is kind of deterring...don't get me wrong I want to donate more...but gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 10, 2008)

I should put a news story on the front page when the team breaks into the top 200 teams.  It's no small feat.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 10, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> I should put a news story on the front page when the team breaks into the top 200 teams.  It's no small feat.



And we will! It's just a matter of time my friend!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Way to go POS PC!!! I knew there was more PPD in that card



i am now getting 5316ppd with the card so not bad... I am going to unplug things tonight because of a storm blowing in.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

That's with new clients all the way around, I dropped PPD big time on both my SMP instances for my Q6600...don't know what the deal is, but they are some very low point WU's! 15 point WU? Is FAH Mon just not reading correctly? Who really knows...I'll let it run for now, I'm gonna do some digging around and see what's going on here...maybe they want us to use our GPU's more? Maybe get WU's completed sooner on CPU's?

EDIT: N/M, I didn't have the -smp flat on the sortcuts so it was running 1 x86 core per instance. With the -smp flag things are back to normal, it's at about 3.5k ppd est atm....total of 14198PPD est. Dunno if I'll let the CPU run too long tho, so much more heat in that room when I do lol!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 10, 2008)

Kursah, do you have you GPU's overclocked as much as possible? Somethings not right and the GTX260 should be performing better. I have had no changes in PPD over the last couple of weeks. I don't think it is the WU.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

Both cards are OC'd a little bit, nothing world changing...my PPD doesn't seem to change much with OC's on either card though. I was around 7.2k with the last beta of GPU2 client, but oh well...I also just installed the new PhysX drivers, maybe they'll help?

As-far-as the CPU clients go, I got that fixed...probably won't do much with it as the extra heat generation is pretty hefty atm...maybe when it gets cooler outside.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 10, 2008)

I pick up almost 1k ppd per card for overclocks. Shaders and core are the only thing to worry about and *always unlink the shader/core*. My 8800GS's shaders went from 1375mhz to 1838 with the overclock. There is alot of untapped potential in some of these cards. You just have to push the envelope...


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah I had my 9600GT vmodded for a while, it'd hit some pretty decent OC's on the GPU and Shader...the GTX260 has some limitations when OC-ing with unlinked Core/Shaders, can't go over 1:2 GPU:Shader. I have done a bios vmod to the 260...just haven't found the need to OC it further as all my games are great...but I'd rather run cooler at this point that go for max PPD. I do pretty good as-is imo, for 2 vid cards getting 10-11k per day isn't shabby. I think there's some untapped performance left in client optimizations and drivers personally.

From what I read I'm just about right for my GTX260 and 9600GT at their clocks, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I pick up almost 1k ppd per card for overclocks. Shaders and core are the only thing to worry about and *always unlink the shader/core*. My 8800GS's shaders went from 1375mhz to 1838 with the overclock. There is alot of untapped potential in some of these cards. You just have to push the envelope...



i think my card still can get alittle higher clocks and i will be trying it when it gets down to around 65f in the room it is in. (damn A/C doesn't cool vary good in here )


----------



## vega22 (Aug 10, 2008)

i just hope the link helps anybody to get their max ppd 






thats what i get from my setup. depending on what im (or the wu its) doing it can +/- 1k.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2008)

All my SMP clients expired on the 2nd and I didn't realize it.  My PPD has dropped to almost nothing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> i just hope the link helps anybody to get their max ppd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i can get about the same ppd with my 8800GT that your getting with your GTS if i overclock higher.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 10, 2008)

thats stock, but if i clock it i can get another k but the temps also rise and for 24/7 thats not what i want.

its maxxing high 50c's 100% load with the fan spinning @ 50% and that helps keep the whole sytem cool.


edit

my stock is 730/1825 core/shader 972 mem.

its shader that has the biggest effect on f@h tho leave the core and mem stock.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I'm considering going for broke. I think a 4xGPU rig is in my near future. I am setting the bar at 20k for this set up. 

MoBo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136

CPU:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103249

GPU 4x:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009

I have heard of memory address limitations with XP32/Vista multi gpu and believe I  must run XP64? Anyone know of this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 10, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> thats stock, but if i clock it i can get another k but the temps also rise and for 24/7 thats not what i want.
> 
> its maxxing high 50c's 100% load with the fan spinning @ 50% and that helps keep the whole sytem cool.


 Yea, I have an 8800GTS G92 and you'll only get another 400-500 ppd before you top out with max overclocks. Sometimes you have to go with what is tolerable.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 10, 2008)

yes, you will want a 64 bit os, vista seems to be best for gpu2 tho as it uses lots more cpu  in xp.

great pick on gpu, clock the shader and  they can get 5k each if your cpu can feed them quick enough.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

XP/Vista 32 only have a max address of 4GB, between system components, RAM, things like VGA cards...go Vista x64 imo. The GPU2 client works great, uses very little CPU, which is great when going SMP folding also.

That's cool you're willing to drop that kind of cash for folding, I may get my old P4/DDR/AGP rig up and going again eventually. Keep us posted if you decide to go for it!


----------



## DOM (Aug 10, 2008)

well i started back up with the 2nd volt modded cards the other one mem craped out on it idk why but 

Cards @ 900-1150-2250 core: 1.35v mem: 1.910v  6189.85 PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> thats stock, but if i clock it i can get another k but the temps also rise and for 24/7 thats not what i want.
> 
> its maxxing high 50c's 100% load with the fan spinning @ 50% and that helps keep the whole sytem cool.
> 
> ...



my GT runs about 56-63c with fan on 100%. I know shaders give the most boost but i messed around with the core and mem and it DID give higher ppd when upping them too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> . I know shaders give the most boost but i messed around with the core and mem and it DID give higher ppd when upping them too.


The core needs to feed the shaders. I always max out the core before o/clocking the shaders. That way I'm not bottlenecking the shaders.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The core needs to feed the shaders. I always max out the core before o/clocking the shaders. That way I'm not bottlenecking the shaders.



i max the shaders then core and i haven't had any problem with it. but i did see that higher shaders give you more PPD then upping the core


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2008)

Top 5 Conquests and Threats! Team
*Overtake *
ToonTown Central 7 -370,132 50,707 08.18.08, 2pm / 1 Week 
Centos 5 -314,609 44,568 08.18.08, 8am / 1 Week 
TITS ----> ( . Y . ) <---- TITS 3 -225,037 48,969 08.15.08, 9pm / 4.6 Days 
Arthritis Warriors 2 -145,851 31,867 08.15.08, 8pm / 4.6 Days 
Overclock3D.Net 1 -2,799 43,780 08.11.08, 8am / 1.5 Hours  Oh Yeah!!!!!

*Threats*
SLKWORLD.COM -247 5,766,628 -46,418 12.13.08, 12pm / 4.1 Months 
coolaler.com Taiwan -323 6,364,112 -45,468 12.29.08, 6am / 4.7 Months 
Folding@PCDVD@Taiwan -288 6,096,551 -26,945 03.25.09, 1pm / 7.5 Months


*We have a busy week coming up. Looks like we will pick up 3-4 spots this week. I have decided to go forward with the 4xGPU rig. Should have it running by end of next week. Currently I am averaging 16,700 PPD accoriding to Fahmon. Everyone keep folding and lets keep up the momentum!!! *


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Top 5 Conquests and Threats! Team
> *Overtake *
> ToonTown Central 7 -370,132 50,707 08.18.08, 2pm / 1 Week
> Centos 5 -314,609 44,568 08.18.08, 8am / 1 Week
> ...



Watch out, here we come! Excellent work everyone!


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 11, 2008)

if i picked up another 9800gtx could i fold with it in my rig that has a 4870 in it also? because this 4870 sux for folding my 9600gt destroys it in  ppd. like 2000ppd for the 4870 and 4000ppd on the 9600gt.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, looks like I can't get the SMP client up and running.  Any time I try to run it, it just says it can't write the local files and dies.  It works fine in non-SMP mode though.

Looks like I will be taking a break from folding for a while until Standford gets their shit together on the SMP clients.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> if i picked up another 9800gtx could i fold with it in my rig that has a 4870 in it also? because this 4870 sux for folding my 9600gt destroys it in  ppd. like 2000ppd for the 4870 and 4000ppd on the 9600gt.



I don't know if this can be done. I know you can force the GPU2 client to run on GPU#1 which would be your second PCI-E slot. You may not be able to run both cards at the same time. I will look into this....

PS ...9800GTX should pull down 6000+ ppd overclocked. I would save the 4870 for gaming and just fold with the 9800GTX. Someday the ATI drivers will mature and the 4870 will be a folding machine.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *We have a busy week coming up. Looks like we will pick up 3-4 spots this week. I have decided to go forward with the 4xGPU rig. Should have it running by end of next week. Currently I am averaging 16,700 PPD accoriding to Fahmon. Everyone keep folding and lets keep up the momentum!!! *



That's a mighty fine average you have there.  Your 4xgpu rig is gonna be a folding beast  It seems to be good timing as our daily average has declined somewhat   I'm betting that hot summer months take their toll on folding output levels everywhere.  I can think of a few reasons why so there must be many more ...

We are still progressing up the rankings nicely 
Let's keep up with the efforts we can 

Buck Nasty, you should pm Solaris, he put the first multigpu folding instructions together so he may have some info for you.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 11, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Well, looks like I can't get the SMP client up and running.  Any time I try to run it, it just says it can't write the local files and dies.  It works fine in non-SMP mode though.
> 
> Looks like I will be taking a break from folding for a while until Standford gets their shit together on the SMP clients.



I had the same prob at first,  i reinstalled to the 6.22 MPICH version in a folder on my desktop and the prob dissappeared.  I also ran the install as admin.  The deino version wouldn'tfunction for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

I am going to be moving this week and i am not going to have F@H running for about a week after i move so that isn't going to help me. also the X4 isn't going to be folding anymore after i move.So it is just going to be my X2 and the 8800GT MAYBE the P3 and P4.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 12, 2008)

Good Luck with the move and get those rigs back up soon. I would just throw some cheap 8800 cards into any empty PCI slots you have and forgo CPU folding. Thats where the point are, you know....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Good Luck with the move and get those rigs back up soon. I would just throw some cheap 8800 cards into any empty PCI slots you have and forgo CPU folding. Thats where the point are, you know....



well i only have 1 rig that has a PSU that can power a 8800 card and that is the one i am using.does a 8600GT fold? If it does fold i may put it in a rig that has a lower power PSU

i know the GPU gives you alot of PPD. I would like to get a SLI board and get a 2nd 8800GT that would give me good ppd


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, all 8000 series cards can GPU fold.

Project 5008
1320.76PPD for the 8600GT

Try o/clocking that card too. I see some 8600gt's get 1800-2000 ppd. Not a bad addition to the farm...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, all 8000 series cards can GPU fold.
> 
> Project 5008
> 1320.76PPD for the 8600GT
> ...



after i move i think i will break out the 8600gt and give it a try. I don't even know if it works... don't worry i will rig up some cooling for it and overclock it. I don't care if it overheats because the 8600 is cheap.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> after i move i think i will break out the 8600gt and give it a try. I don't even know if it works... don't worry i will rig up some cooling for it and overclock it. I don't care if it overheats because the 8600 is cheap.



my secondary folding rig is running an xfx 8600gt.  i use a pencils mods and it's clocks atm are 775/1912/860.  it averages 2300-2600 ppd with xp32

edit: i just realized that with my messing around I forgot to clock the gpu back up.  It's now running at 875/1912/860 ... ppd should go up a lil

this is one of the better benches/wu's for my 8600gt @775/1912/860


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 12, 2008)

We're still climbing! Thanks Skitzo for keeping us updated!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I had the same prob at first,  i reinstalled to the 6.22 MPICH version in a folder on my desktop and the prob dissappeared.  I also ran the install as admin.  The deino version wouldn'tfunction for me.  Hope this helps.



I can get the client to run in SMP mode, but I can't get the service to work.  I need it to run as a service.  Any time the service tries to start, it just hangs.

Edit: Nevermind, I think I got is sorted out.  For some reason the user credentials I set in the service options didn't stick.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2008)

Way to go Folders!!! We are having our best production in 2 weeks (70k PPD) and overtaking another team tommorow(TITS ----> ( . Y . ) <---- TITS...lol). Keep up the good work


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2008)

Arrgghh..... Well, I come home tonite to find both rigs idling. Seems we had a little anomaly known as a power outage today. Luckily it was late in the afternoon and I only lost 2 Hrs of folding(there goes my average). Looks like I'll be investing in a UPS....:shadedshu


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

This GPU client is pretty cool. My 9800 GTX folds like a pro too!


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 15, 2008)

I just joined up.  Looks like I'm member #200


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 15, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I just joined up.  Looks like I'm member #200



Welcome! Running folding on the GPU? You wont be there for long!


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 15, 2008)

I treid to install the GPU client after getting the CPU one started, but it gave me a DLL error on startup.  Trying To figger it out. Says nvcuda.dll not found.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 15, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I treid to install the GPU client after getting the CPU one started, but it gave me a DLL error on startup.  Trying To figger it out. Says nvcuda.dll not found.



not my cup of tea on the Nvidia side....if you dont get an answer here, PM solaris and see if he can get you through it!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 15, 2008)

Don, what driver version are you running and is it CUDA enabled? Try these(just select your OS)
http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_get.html
Most everyone uses 177.35
Let me know if that helps.



pbmaster said:


> This GPU client is pretty cool. My 9800 GTX folds like a pro too!


Now "You" need to fold like a "Pro" and let that 9800GTX run 24/7. This team has the ability to hit 100k per day. I am adding 2 more GPU for an additional 10k next week. Pbmaster, we also need every avail point from you.

Fold it like you stole it!!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah I was running the latest that NVIDIA's site gave me but that was 175.39.

I uninstalled all the F@H stuff and am updating the drivers with that cool Forceware package doodad I found here onsite.  I'll give an update when it comes available.  Plus I'll have a free game to play!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2008)

My plans have changed for the 4xGPU Monster. I was always wary of how 4xgpu would scale together. I have decided to use existing hardware and run 3 separate rigs. It appears I will run 5x gpu clients and 3x smp. I'm hoping to net 27.5k ppd. I am swapping out old PSU's for 80plus certified. Should have 3rd rig running late next week. Rigs will consist of 2x8800GS, 2x9600GSO, and 1x 8800GTS. I can't wait for  winter because this room could heat the whole house


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 16, 2008)

New drivers fixed my problem nicely.  GPU and CPU are getting their fold on.

My GPU is kicking my CPU's ass


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My plans have changed for the 4xGPU Monster. I was always wary of how 4xgpu would scale together. I have decided to use existing hardware and run 3 separate rigs. It appears I will run 5x gpu clients and 3x smp. I'm hoping to net 27.5k ppd. I am swapping out old PSU's for 80plus certified. Should have 3rd rig running late next week. Rigs will consist of 2x8800GS, 2x9600GSO, and 1x 8800GTS. I can't wait for  winter because this room could heat the whole house





I think perhaps we can consider you a "folding enthusiast" Buck Nasty.  You've got some serious motivation going on 

Averaging 27k ppd, it won't take you long to catch up with newtekkie  

I can see there being some heat output from that room lol.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 16, 2008)

Buck's hoping to cure cancer all by himself.



sneekypeet said:


> Welcome! Running folding on the GPU? You wont be there for long!



Already up to #79.   Go 8800GT go!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 18, 2008)

The Nvidia 177.83 drivers are out. They now incorporate Physx. A plus for us gamers. I do believe I am seeing a small performance increase in PPD on the GPU's. I'll know more in the next few day. It could just be a WU fluke...

Linky:http://www.nvidia.com/content/forcewithin/us/download.asp


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 18, 2008)

Please remember not to double post.  I merged several posts on this page.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 18, 2008)

can i fold with a 4850 ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> can i fold with a 4850 ?



http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

That says it suports it!


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 18, 2008)

we are alomst off page 3


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 18, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> can i fold with a 4850 ?


 You will only get about 2000-3000 PPD with the current GPU2 client. It only utilizes 320(as in HD3870) of the 800 shaders on the card. I actually had my 3870 up to 3000 PPD with my P5Q Pro/E8400 rig. ATI is working on the CAL portion of the client to optimize the PPD. Start folding now and you will be in good shape when the next update comes around. *We need every available point we can get!*

Is anyone having any trouble with GPU2 connecting to the servers? I got 3 GPU's idling.... Oh well, good time to shut down for much needed maintenance

Waiting before retry.
[20:52:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:52:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:52:28] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:52:28] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[20:52:49] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:52:49] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[20:52:49] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[20:52:49] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[20:53:31] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:53:31] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:53:52] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:53:52] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[20:54:13] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[20:54:13] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[20:54:13] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[20:54:13] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## Luke (Aug 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is anyone having any trouble with GPU2 connecting to the servers? I got 3 GPU's idling.... Oh well, good time to shut down for much needed maintenance
> 
> Waiting before retry.
> [20:52:07] + Attempting to get work packet
> ...




i am getting the same problem
but with cpu clients as well


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, this is not good. It appears that quite a few, if not all the servers are down. This is gonna hurt... I guess I will start benchmarking my systems to kill time.....:shadedshu

EDIT: as of 8:15pm EST, servers are back up.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2008)

*Coming back online*

Posted at 04:54 PM-August 18th, 2008
*Coming back online*

Here's the update from Stanford

    Power mostly restored to campus
    Updated 3 p.m pacific time. - Power has been restored to the majority of the Stanford campus. All normal power is expected to be restored by 5 p.m. or sooner. A major outage occurred today at 11:30 a.m., affecting P G & E customers in Stanford, Menlo Park, Atherton and Palo Alto. If you are still experiencing difficulties on the Stanford campus, call 723-2281. At Stanford Hospital, dial 286.


This one was a major disaster at Stanford and Palo Alto (and nearby cities), probably the biggest outage in a while.  However, there seems to be some major Stanford power outage once a year, which is a major problem.

With this in mind, we have been distributing more of FAH to outside of Stanford (with servers at UCSF, Columbia, Cal State U Long Beach, and U. Pittsburgh). We hope to have a European site soon. Once those sites are a bit more established, we'll see about pushing an assignment server to a non-Stanford site and we should be much more safe to Stanford-related issues.

Also, it's good that we have servers in 4 different server rooms on campus.  One stayed up the whole time, two came up fast, and the fourth (VSPGxx) is coming up now.  Some servers will be slow to come up, so we expect this may take at least a few hours.  

*The stats update has been turned off until this gets sorted out.  We hope to turn it back on later tonight, but it may have to wait until tomorrow morning.
*IN OTHER WORDS, DON'T EXPECT STATS UPDATES UNTIL LATER TODAY.....KEEP FOLDING!!!


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 20, 2008)

did some cleaning of the pc and optimizing today. i think i figured everything out, according to fahmon i should be getting just under 9k ppd. lets cross our fingers and hope. 

i just wish my 4870 scored better. its saying 1444ppd in fahmon but taking less than 1 minute to complete a frame of 4715 for 122points. where as my 9600gt is doing project 5015 for 480 points and takes about 2minutes to complete a frame, but is getting 3500ppd. 

i really dont understand the points thing, but still happy to help.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 20, 2008)

im now folding under the tpu team.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 20, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> im now folding under the tpu team.



Awesome! Welcome to the team, and thanks!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 20, 2008)

Good to see more users joining up! I had to slack a bit today...was getting too damn hot, so I left my rig off while I was at work...got my PC Room wayyy cooled down lol! Still chipping away with at least my GTX260 and 9600GT...mostly just those!

I may be selling my Q6600 soon if someone wants quad core folding, running affinity changer and 2xSMP clients, it's good for 3.4-3.6k PPD in my rig! Just giving a heads up if things go my way!  Won't be as good for folding necessarily (compared to the q6600), but will be good for OC-ing!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 20, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> im now folding under the tpu team.


Welcome to the Team!!! I got 2 more GPU's coming online Friday night. Saturday shall be a day of reckoning. We will be a 100k+ ppd team soon.



Kursah said:


> I may be selling my Q6600 soon if someone wants quad core folding, running affinity changer and 2xSMP clients, it's good for 3.4-3.6k PPD in my rig! Just giving a heads up if things go my way!  Won't be as good for folding necessarily (compared to the q6600), but will be good for OC-ing!


*Umm..I would be interested*. What are you gettin to replace it?


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW my HD4850 folds like a rocket compared to my cpu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 20, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> WOW my HD4850 folds like a rocket compared to my cpu


Snuif09, what team are you folding for? You show no activity for TPU since 06-20-08. Did you change your folding name?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 24, 2008)

*MY Folding Rigs*

Just thought it would be nice to see each others folding rigs:

Athlon 64 X2 3800 s939
Abit K8N-Ultra
MSI 8800GTS G92 512mb
CoolerMaster Elite case($39.00)
*Good for 6,500 PPD combined*






___________________________________________________________________________
Intel E-8400
Asus P5Q Pro s775
2X EVGA 8800GS G92 384mb
Swiftech water cooling
NZXT Tempest ccase
*Good for 10,600ppd combined*





___________________________________________________________________________

AMD Phenom x3 8650
GIGABYTE GA-MA78G-DS3H
2 x EVGA 9600GSO G92 384mb
Coolermaster CM 280 HTPC case
*Good for 10,000ppd combined*






Post em' up and show us what your folding with...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 24, 2008)

@Buck - Suuuuuwwweeeeeeeeeeeettt! You go man! I wish I could contribute more, but I'm bound right now, so I contribute my measly 330 Ppd.

You my man, are kickin ass! Go man, go!


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 24, 2008)

No Worries ThoughtDisorder, you're contributing and that's all that matters.  You're doing great, just keep plugging away if ya can 

Buck Nasty, you are now the TPU extreme folder 




Thanks for your efforts man,  +10 for going above and beyond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am2/8600gt  - who needs a case 





c2d/9600gt


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 24, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> I wish I could contribute more, but I'm bound right now, so I contribute my measly 330 Ppd.


*@Thoughtdisorder*, even though you feel it's measly, your work unit could be the one that offers the insight into curing a disease. We all look at the points, but the work is what's important. Thanks for contributing and representing for TPU!
*
@Skitzo*, thanks for the pics! I have built my last case for folding. It's gonna be nakedness from here on out. I am already looking into shelving that i can weld a small bar to so i can mount PCI cards. Sort of like a test bench, just not as fancy. I'm also looking for an MSI P6N Diamond/MSI K9A2 Diamond for a 4gpu rig. Found some open boxes on Newegg. Just waiting for a few more funds, as this is getting expensive! Thanks for your efforts and the posting of scores on this thread. I hope more folders follow your example and "take it up a notch" with folding/involvement with this thread.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Buck Nasty  --- man I really like that name lol

Your right about the points, they are there so we can casually compare and compete.  It's incentive for those with a strong competitive nature to push each other ... it really doesn't mean anything cause at the end of the day we don't know what our pc's worked out, just that they did and it might be useful.  Anything that can be used as a tool to get people involed is a good thing, just gotta keep things in perspective.
Seems like a fantastic way to draw in "benching addicts"

I'm curious Buck Nasty, thought you were steering away from multi gpu platforms? 



Is graphics acceleration used while folding?  I'm wondering when a linux gpu version will be available... that would make it very easy to throw together an inexpensive yet effective folding rig 


it's kind funny , I've sold the am2 hardware 3 times and the forth is on going  People seem to want to make payments so I tell them ... call me when ya got the cash, till then it's  studying  how influenza virus recognizes and infects cells and simulating a molecule known to be a mutant form of the villin headpiece that has been reported to have a conformational relaxation rate of less than 1 per microsecond. 

This isn't a very effective sales technique so I'm guessing I don't really wanna sell the hardware


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 24, 2008)

This is my all purpose machine.  She'll be getting a major overhaul on Mon/Tues when I get the I/O shield for the P35 Neo Combo board I bought; then it'll be that and an E2180.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 24, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I'm curious Buck Nasty, thought you were steering away from multi gpu platforms?


 I will admit, I was a bit apprehensive about optimizing 4 cards on one board. After the 2x dual card rigs, I am more comfortable and see one in my near future. Between the cost savings(1x MoBo/Ram/OS/Hard Drive)and the power saving(1x power supply), it's a no brainer to go that direction.




Skitzo said:


> Is graphics acceleration used while folding?  I'm wondering when a linux gpu version will be available... that would make it very easy to throw together an inexpensive yet effective folding rig


It has to be used. Look at the amount of calculations and the heat created. Renderings are being created, just not diplayed. I will welcome a Linux based client, cause the OS's are killin' my wallet



Skitzo said:


> it's kind funny , I've sold the am2 hardware 3 times and the forth is on going  People seem to want to make payments so I tell them ... call me when ya got the cash, till then it's  studying  how influenza virus recognizes and infects cells and simulating a molecule known to be a mutant form of the villin headpiece that has been reported to have a conformational relaxation rate of less than 1 per microsecond.


Obviously you are quoting someone/something or you would have a incredible understanding of the simulations taking place in our rigs... Who needs a rig when you can do the simulations in your head and phone the results to Dr. Pande. *Needless to say, you get props for throwin' that out there.*


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 24, 2008)

Building rigs just to fold can get expensive in a hurry, no brainer it is.
the am2 hardware i have on the table stays nice and cool, surprizingly the stock cooler is quiet outside of a case. 

I havn't been playing with linux very long, but I think I remember reading that it doesn't use graphics acceleration.  So if this is correct and the gpu client uses graphics acceleration... 

lol, those are descriptions from project summarys  
I never get the "conformational relaxation rate of less than 1 per microsecond" right but I figured I'm posting here so I better get it right and I checked.

I look up the projects my machines are working on out of curiosity.

FAH Projects Summary Page

I wouldn't say I fully understand what the cores are doing, but the idea doesn't seem to difficult to wrap the head around.


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2008)

I love this GPU2 folding!  The 48xx series cards are beasts for this.


----------



## blTb (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm with ya!

GPU client rocks for ATI HD4xxx cards!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2008)

I am going to be down from folding for along time my main rig is down. Got till i get a new mobo and maybe a new PSU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to be down from folding for along time my main rig is down. Got till i get a new mobo and maybe a new PSU


*I'll pick up the slack*. I have another dual GPU rig coming online next week. This will be my 4th 24/7 GPU rig and I am feeling the heat! I wanted this build to be the 4x GPU, but my son requested a Phemon Spider Rig and we built it last week. He has watched me build 2 rigs for folding, so this was the right thing to do. Plus, I will enslave it to fold whenever possible So, I'm a little tapped out financially and it's time to use the leftover parts around here. This next rig will be powered by the "World Class" Athlon 64 3500+ clocked at a blistering 2.7ghz. MoBo duties are handled by a Foxconn s-939 sli board running 184pin DDR. Should be enough to feed the 2x ASUS 9600GSO's with power coming from an Antec 80+ 400w PSU. I should be peaking around 35,000 PPD combined. I now have to run an extension cord from another room because I am exceeding the ampere rating for this room.

*P.S. Does anyone have spare PCI-E slots with ample power to host another GPU. I am thinking of starting a program to fill these empty slots. Let me know...*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2008)

Buck if you would like you could put one of the cards under p_o_s_pc


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Buck if you would like you could put one of the cards under p_o_s_pc


Funny you say that. I have a rig(1-8800GTS + 1-SMP=6500PPD) that is a prime candidate for a PPD loan program. I would fold under the name of a new member that has low PPD. This would bring a little attention to this person and "spread the fun" of folding to someone who normally would not be recognized. The points would still go to the team, which is what really matters. We could even nominate members for use of multiple rigs of mine for a given time frame eekid I just say that?). I just want everyone to have a good time and make TPU f@h the best it can be.

P.S. p_o_s_pc, your request is granted. Just watch your points...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you. It will keep me in the game till i get my 8800GT back up and folding


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 29, 2008)

well, sorry peeps, my contributions will be taking a hit for a lil bit 

I'm down to my secondary rig for folding ...
With my oc, I folded my c2d rig into the ground.
I'm pretty sure it's the mobo, so I'll prolly start with that when I get a chance.  

It runs but is unstable even with factory clocks and increased voltages ... it's done for now.  
I'm now observing a very brief moment of silence for my currently departing gigafolded mobo ... k done 

This would be my first oc kill so I won't complain
I needed an excuse to get a mobo with a second slot to run my 8600 for physics anyways lol

keep up the good work and try not to fold anything into the ground like me...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2008)

I think i folded my PSU and my mobo to the ground but ohwell need a reason to upgrade just don't know if i want Intel or AMD again or just wait and try to save money to see what AMD and Intel have out soon... I would like to get a X4 FX if they really do run 4ghz stock speed



Thanks again buck for folding for me and keeping me in the game.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 30, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> well, sorry peeps, my contributions will be taking a hit for a lil bit
> 
> I'm down to my secondary rig for folding ...
> With my oc, I folded my c2d rig into the ground.
> ...




What he's not saying is, he helped me out tremendously with ppd this week! Thanks big time Skitzo! And congrats on hitting 1/2 million points!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 30, 2008)

i have joined under my father's name. thoughtdisorder now has an extra 4 cores.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 30, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i have joined under my father's name. thoughtdisorder now has an extra 4 cores.



Bout fu*kin time you joined the cause my son! Big thanks to Skitzo for all his help! 

And most of all, thanks..........


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2008)

father... son... wait, what?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> father... son... wait, what?



Yep, RM is my son. And about damn time he start folding for the cause!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Yep, RM is my son. And about damn time he start folding for the cause!



one of you is a random murderer, and the other has a thought disorder. great family, lol


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> one of you is a random murderer, and the other has a thought disorder. great family, lol



Lol......

 I think we both have thoughtdisorders!

(Last house in the hood you want to break into.....)


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 30, 2008)

No prob ThoughtDisorder, glad to help. 
Welcome to the team Random Murdurer 








 this would be a fairly accurate discription of my approach to folding


----------



## Skitzo (Aug 31, 2008)

c2d system has been resurected lol
not sure what I did  but it's folding at stock speeds for the moment.  If it doesn't have any issues i'll let it keep going...


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

Good deal man! I'm working on upping the OC on my G/F's rig now that we're cooling down...2 weeks ago we were into the 90's, 55-60f at night...right now it's raining and 58F lol! Plus I am working on my e8600 OC, haven't folded with it much, but it was getting around 1700ppd at 4.0..it only ran for a couple of hours tho. Mostly just GPU folding on my 2 rigs atm.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 31, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Good deal man! I'm working on upping the OC on my G/F's rig now that we're cooling down...2 weeks ago we were into the 90's, 55-60f at night...right now it's raining and 58F lol! Plus I am working on my e8600 OC, haven't folded with it much, but it was getting around 1700ppd at 4.0..it only ran for a couple of hours tho. Mostly just GPU folding on my 2 rigs atm.



how stable is the gpu folding? i wanted to give my dad my gpu core as well, but with as many warnings as they gave about stability and crashes, i figured it might not be a bad idea to wait on that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> how stable is the gpu folding? i wanted to give my dad my gpu core as well, but with as many warnings as they gave about stability and crashes, i figured it might not be a bad idea to wait on that.



only issue I have had so far with my HD3870 is when i forget to turn off Folding when I start a game. Assuming thats what you are speaking of!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 31, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> only issue I have had so far with my HD3870 is when i forget to turn off Folding when I start a game. Assuming thats what you are speaking of!



yep, thanks.
what kind of issues? i do a lot of gaming, so that's definitely a factor.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> how stable is the gpu folding? i wanted to give my dad my gpu core as well, but with as many warnings as they gave about stability and crashes, i figured it might not be a bad idea to wait on that.



It's very stable for me, but my G/F's rig with it's 9600GT and my rig with it's GTX260 are in the prime candidate range for good performance and GPU Folding stability. I don't turn it off while running most games as the folding will throttle down a tad. Not like it's supposed to...from the description it's supposed to throttle down or turn off folding until the 3d app is done. That doesn't happen.

There's still PPD issues with the HD3 and 4 series of cards, getting way lower then they should...maybe it's how their shaders are used in comparison to the NV shaders? I dunno really..but even with lower PPD, anything you can donate can help cure some pretty bad diseases that's the way I look at it. Find a good blend of power/performance, which for me is GPU's...doesn't overheat my pc room, or bog the computer, so I can use it and help find cures!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yep, thanks.
> what kind of issues? i do a lot of gaming, so that's definitely a factor.



Well under some games like GRID ans such it lags the game a bit, but I do remember GW working with no issues.

Also I jacked the CPU slider bar to max in settings. IIRC at like 30% on the slider I could even run COD4 and such while still folding.

Just toy around, see what happens. The PC didnt slow, so I could still alt tab out and play with settings!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 31, 2008)

do you guys think it would be better to just buy a cheapie 2600 or something and run that as a dedicated folder and keep the 3870 for gaming? or just bite the bullet and fold on the 3870?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> do you guys think it would be better to just buy a cheapie 2600 or something and run that as a dedicated folder and keep the 3870 for gaming? or just bite the bullet and fold on the 3870?



If you want a cheapie card, get a 9600GSO...though OC'd it might speed past your 3870, it'll fold better than my 9600GT. You can snag 9600GSO's around $100 pretty easily. That or find a cheaper 8600GT/GTS and use that for folding...right now the ATI/AMD GPU's just don't have the support they should...it's kind of aggrivating imo. Even tho I don't have an ATI card installed, and my backup card (x1950xtx) is no longer a supported GPU for folding, I think the ATI cards have a lot more performance for folding to be extracted and should be by now.

You can try folding on the HD3870 for now, see if it works okay for you while gaming and such. If it aggrivates you, then you have a few options...though I do recommend atm, for the budget performer/folding card is 9600GSO, next would be 9600GT in 9xxx series of cards. Shader power in the GSO wins overall though, when OC'd the GT is left behind.

I know that doesn't really help you in the direction you wanted to hear, but I don't think getting a 2600 series would be beneficial in the folding-per-dollar performance, at least right now. I would say steer clear of that atm.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 31, 2008)

Kursah said:


> If you want a cheapie card, get a 9600GSO...though OC'd it might speed past your 3870, it'll fold better than my 9600GT. You can snag 9600GSO's around $100 pretty easily. That or find a cheaper 8600GT/GTS and use that for folding...right now the ATI/AMD GPU's just don't have the support they should...it's kind of aggrivating imo. Even tho I don't have an ATI card installed, and my backup card (x1950xtx) is no longer a supported GPU for folding, I think the ATI cards have a lot more performance for folding to be extracted and should be by now.
> 
> You can try folding on the HD3870 for now, see if it works okay for you while gaming and such. If it aggrivates you, then you have a few options...though I do recommend atm, for the budget performer/folding card is 9600GSO, next would be 9600GT in 9xxx series of cards. Shader power in the GSO wins overall though, when OC'd the GT is left behind.
> 
> I know that doesn't really help you in the direction you wanted to hear, but I don't think getting a 2600 series would be beneficial in the folding-per-dollar performance, at least right now. I would say steer clear of that atm.



your 1950xtx would churn out incredible scores if you used gpu1.
i'm thinking that's what i'm gonna do; i have a spare 1950pro here(thanks sneeky ) that i'll probably run gpu1 client on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> your 1950xtx would churn out incredible scores if you used gpu1.
> i'm thinking that's what i'm gonna do; i have a spare 1950pro here(thanks sneeky ) that i'll probably run gpu1 client on.



well it wasnt all that great for games by itself....bout time that thing gets a good beating!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> your 1950xtx would churn out incredible scores if you used gpu1.
> i'm thinking that's what i'm gonna do; i have a spare 1950pro here(thanks sneeky ) that i'll probably run gpu1 client on.



It used to do 650ppd iirc on GPU1, which is no longer supported, and if you can even get it to download cores to fold, it's no longer useful. There's a good read about it in the GPU2 FAQ. They've pretty much disabled GPU1 from functioning anymore.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 31, 2008)

Kursah said:


> It used to do 650ppd iirc on GPU1, which is no longer supported, and if you can even get it to download cores to fold, it's no longer useful. There's a good read about it in the GPU2 FAQ. They've pretty much disabled GPU1 from functioning anymore.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah it's a bummer for sure...too bad they couldn't add compatability for x1950/7xxx cards, but I suppose the newer DX10+ shaders are more powerful...there's a few reasons they explain, but still dissapointing.

On the plus side, we're 1 spot away from 200 last I checked, and approx 2.9 days we'll be in the top 200 teams! WOOT! Plus we only have on average 32-35 users folding for TPU on any given day, so that's a pretty good feat imo!


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 2, 2008)

Go Tpu!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock on! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been getting alot of eue's lately from both my gpu clients.  I've reduced clock speeds to factory settings and am running 177.92 for drivers.  Gonna let them go at stock speeds for a few days to see if I'm still getting eue's.  

Anyone else having this prob or have I made a mess of my systems lol

my c2d client is still folding at stock speeds without incident.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 2, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I've been getting alot of eue's lately from both my gpu clients.  I've reduced clock speeds to factory settings and am running 177.92 for drivers.  Gonna let them go at stock speeds for a few days to see if I'm still getting eue's.
> 
> Anyone else having this prob or have I made a mess of my systems lol
> 
> my c2d client is still folding at stock speeds without incident.




My Palit Sonic 8800GT 1GB has been throwing EUE's as well. Something like GPUrun=-1 (going from memory). I am watercooled and running about 45C under full load. Was clocked to 740MHz on the core and 2200 on the memory. Backed it off to 700 on the core and 2000 on the memory and was still getting this... maybe 1 time in 10 runs or so... Kind of a pain since I leave it running unattended and check a day later to find it has halted itself... grrrr...

I just backed it all the way down to 650 on the core and 2000 on the memory and we will see what happens with that.

My wife's 8800GT 512MB OC'ed to 700 core and 2000 memory sails right along without this issue and I only have a Zalman VF900 on that (about 65C full load).

My son's 9600GT 512MB is OC to 740 core and 2200 memory (also a Zalman VF900) and does not have this issue. 

At this point I don't know if it just my card but it can run ATI artifact tester 24 hours with no issue at my full OC of 740/2200. Maybe the folding is a lot less forgiving on OC but I find it hard to believe there is that much difference. Maybe the 1GB of memory makes it more likely to have errors?


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 2, 2008)

I was running some pretty decent oc's to, at factory clock speeds, I've dropped production by ~1200 ppd with the gpu's alone.  I havn't noticed any probs with the graphic oc's other than eue's.  

xfx xxx 9600gt 512 mb   29*C -39*C
740/1800/2000 --> 825/2100/2100
accelero s1 rev2 + turbo module

xfx xxx 8600GT 256 mb  36*C - 44*C
620/1360/800 --> 875/1892/880
v2 + 80x80x15mm fan

I'm just gonna let them run at factory speeds for now and see what happens.  If the eue's continue I'll be looking at the drivers...


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 4, 2008)

I've had one crash on the c2d after all clocks were set to factory, other than that all seems to be good.  I havn't had any eue's for a couple days so the clients seem good to go.

I'd have to say I'm a lil stumped as to my ppd averages... after abandoning my oc's on my graphics cards, my ppd have basically climbed back to where they were oc'd.

My cpu clients have dropped production with no oc so that represents my only losses in production at this point.

I'm gonna let them run unless I have more probs ... all 4 clients seem to be happy for now 

no oc's


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 4, 2008)

what's a "eue"?
and how do i check the top 20 producers per team per day?

heh, you guys better watch your backs, thoughtdisorder's movin' up quickly!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2008)

EUE=Early Unit End

It means the Work Unit ended before it was supposed to, AKA it crashed.


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 4, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> what's a "eue"?
> and how do i check the top 20 producers per team per day?
> 
> heh, you guys better watch your backs, thoughtdisorder's movin' up quickly!



team stats can be found HERE


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 5, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> what's a "eue"?
> and how do i check the top 20 producers per team per day?
> 
> heh, you guys better watch your backs, thoughtdisorder's movin' up quickly!



Thanks guys! I'm only moving up thanks to a little help from my friends! 

Main thing is TPU is getting dangerously close to breaking into the top 200 of ALL teams! That is no small feat!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Thanks guys! I'm only moving up thanks to a little help from my friends!
> 
> Main thing is TPU is getting dangerously close to breaking into the top 200 of ALL teams! That is no small feat!



We're currently #199.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 8, 2008)

FYI - TPU is now in the top 198 teams worldwide! Quite a milestone! Nice work folks!

I'm psyched! Just got a Wolfdale delivered yesterday for my wife's rig, and though she'll never have a clue, RM and I are going to OC the hell out of it and get that baby folding for TPU!


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 8, 2008)

sweet :thumbs

that sounds like fun 

we've been moving up the ranks nicely


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Just got a Wolfdale delivered yesterday for my wife's rig, and though she'll never have a clue, RM and I are going to OC the hell out of it and get that baby folding for TPU!


 Reminds me of how I hijack my son's 3870 when he comes up every other weekend. He ask's why his computer run's "HOT" when he's at my place....


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 8, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Reminds me of how I hijack my son's 3870 when he comes up every other weekend. He ask's why his computer run's "HOT" when he's at my place....



I also hijack my son's machine during the day. When he games at night he turns it off.

To quote... "awwwww Dad, do you have to do that folding stuff ALL the time?"



Hey Buck, you seem to have fallen back in production recently. We miss the points since the top 4 guys seem to account for 70% of the points


----------



## infrared (Sep 8, 2008)

I might be resuming again soon, when i get my new e8400 e0 

Will be interesting to see how much diff a faster cpu makes when using the gpu2 client. I was getting approx 4900ppd with my 8800gts on my e6400 @ 3.5ghz, hopefully i'll be on 5200+ with a e8400 @ ~4ghz. Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 8, 2008)

my 9600gt is being brought to it's knees 
the latest 5510 (R6 C35 G0) wu has my 9600gt ppd down to 2400 and I can't use my pc while it's running 

anyone else notice somethin like this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Hey Buck, you seem to have fallen back in production recently. We miss the points since the top 4 guys seem to account for 70% of the points


Yea, I was away on business all of last week and I will be away another 5 days starting October 1st. I can't let the farm run when i'm not there for obvious reasons. For now I am back on track and racking up the PPD.


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> my 9600gt is being brought to it's knees
> the latest 5510 (R6 C35 G0) wu has my 9600gt ppd down to 2400 and I can't use my pc while it's running
> 
> anyone else notice somethin like this?


I have one 8800GS out of 4 experiencing this (5014 R2,C22,G7 and only *430pts*???) and that work unit is beating it down to 2980PPD from my usual 4900. I thought the card was giving up the ghost. I was getting ready to pull the card until I saw this post. Stanford made mention awhile back about bringing the points more in line for Nvidia vs ATI.

I found this on the Stanford site:
Hi,

I'm warning you, you will start to see a new series of projects coming out this morning. The proteins we're studying here are larger and in some sense more relevant to biology than anything we've run on GPU2 to date.

However, due to the larger size of the protein, you may see a PPD drop putting NV cards more in line with ATI production. This isn't due to different benchmarking or a different way to assign points, but rather we anticipate NV to be slightly less efficient with larger proteins than it has been with the smaller ones.

Dan

Check out the Forum:http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=5452

They warned us this would be coming. Looks like i gotta throw some ATI in the mix


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm gonna ask this question again, since i'm a bit wary of the big red warnings on their site:
how stable is the gpu2 client? they warn that it's unstable since it's beta software...
have any of you guys experienced crashing(especially while gaming)?


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't mind the lower ppd, it had to come down sooner or later...
it's the fact that i can't run anything without huge slow down while the gpu2 client is running.  Up until the last couple days I could do anything i use this media pc for normally;  now I have to shut down the client to surf etc otherwise it's way too slow...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2008)

Neither of my rigs has a slowdown while running the new WU's...the PPD has dropped significantly...my GTX260 is still @ 5K, was hitting 6.5-7.1k avg, the 9600GT is at 2.5K dropped from around 4.7k...and my e8600 OC'd to 4.3, running SMP + FAH Affinity Changer is getting 2.5k lol, which it was getting around 1.7k stock!

EDIT: Added screeny.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2008)

i need to get my rig fixed. I hope to go Intel if i do you can bet it will be overclocked and folding


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

seems ok now as it has moved on to the next wu, guess it was just a brutal wu


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm gonna ask this question again, since i'm a bit wary of the big red warnings on their site:
> how stable is the gpu2 client? they warn that it's unstable since it's beta software...
> have any of you guys experienced crashing(especially while gaming)?



It is recommended to turn off the gpu client while using any graphic intensive program.  Some people get away with leaving it running but it's a beta and not necessarily ready for that yet.  

As it is beta, the possibility of crashes could be a lil higher.  From my experience, the client doesn't crash my pc , rather it has eue's one after the other.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2008)

I've done lots of gaming same with my G/F on her rig w/o shutting off the GPU2 client...but ymmv, as Skitzo said it's a beta...plus it may depend on the ammount of GPU power the game needs.  I'm still lol-ing that my e8600 is scoring about 56pts less than my 9600GT lol! Funny as hell!

In my experience the GPU2 client has been pretty damn good and stable, and doesn't seem to hamper most games or performance...I probably lose a few FPS, but if the game still plays nice, I could care less! I'd say try it out and see how it works.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2008)

Well it's official. I have lost 2000 ppd per card on the 8800GS's and 2300 on the 8800GTS (G92). My 26k-27k farm has been reduced to 17k at this moment. This will affect all Nvidia Gpu2 folders worldwide and will level the field for ATI. I don't mind the PPD drop so much, as it just brings down the scale of everything, but the extra heat from the new work units is unbearable. My 8800gts was @ 70c today versus 60c yesterday. Oh well....

Stanford------>  <------ Nvidia Gpu2 Folders


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2008)

I dunno..I'm back to normal WU's atm, 260's back up to around 6.5k and 9600GT's back up to 4.4k...I think it's going to be on and off...even so, still donating!


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

c2d mobo is officially dead 
moved the 2x2G and 9600gt over to the am2 system, it is a fair bit happier now 

for the time being, I'm down to one machine for folding ...


----------



## Jeno (Sep 9, 2008)

welcome to the 9600 club


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 9, 2008)

I have "almost" enough spare parts to build another rig for folding. A Celeron E1200, a 512MB stick of DDR2 memory, 80GB IDE drive, DVD-RW, Case, power. A local comp store has a Biostar socket 775 for $35 so I might get that if they have any left. It has 2 PCIe 16X slots so I can put a pair of video cards for folding. I don't have a spare OS so I was thinking of putting Linux on this one. I played a bit with Ubuntu and have the download handy so I would probably throw that on there.

Questions:

1) Anyone had expereince with the Linux SMP client for folding? Any tips or advice?

2) I don't see a Linux GPU client listed on the download page. Am I outa luck for GPU folding  if I use Linux? I may have to resort back to Windows but I'll need to find a cheap copy. Maybe Win2000 would do.

3) Anyone know where I can get some 8400, 8500, 8600 cards very cheap for folding?

Any thoughts, suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

afaik, there is no gpu client for linux as of yet ...

the cpu clients I have tried seem to do better under linux (especially my am2)

There are different methods you could use to fold with linux ranging from regular linux install to a virtual linux folding client that does nothing else.

I messed around with a few setups and had varying degrees of success.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> afaik, there is no gpu client for linux as of yet ...
> 
> the cpu clients I have tried seem to do better under linux (especially my am2)
> 
> ...



lol, i was thinking the same thing(virtual os)
he could actually do it vice versa... e.g. run windows as a virtual os under linux.


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, i was thinking the same thing(virtual os)
> he could actually do it vice versa... e.g. run windows as a virtual os under linux.



edit: lol srry rm read that backwards
i ran a virtual xubuntu under xp ...

Yep , many configurations are possible 

I found that with the gpu client running under xp, there was a shortage or ram (used 1G) when I fired up the virtual xubuntu client.
I have xp stripped down to load the bare minimum and assaulted xubuntu the same way.

I do tend to mess with evwrthing so it is possible I was causing my own probs   There are many posts on the internet describing successful folding by this method... although I can't recall any mentioning the use of the gpu client in windows at the same time...


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 9, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> edit: lol srry rm read that backwards
> i ran a virtual xubuntu under xp ...
> 
> Yep , many configurations are possible
> ...



I only have 1 stick of 512MB DDR2 667 RAM so I was hoping to not need to buy more memory. I thought Linux was better at running with less memory than Windows which would be a plus. But no GPU folding would be a huge minus since the GPU folding has waaaaay better performance than the CPU folding.

On a side note I discovered that the cheap Biostar mobo that I was considering is an NForce4 that only supports P4. Drats...  Will keep looking. Obviously trying to do this on a budget so patience will be required on my part


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 9, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> I only have 1 stick of 512MB DDR2 667 RAM so I was hoping to not need to buy more memory. I thought Linux was better at running with less memory than Windows which would be a plus. But no GPU folding would be a huge minus since the GPU folding has waaaaay better performance than the CPU folding.
> 
> On a side note I discovered that the cheap Biostar mobo that I was considering is an NForce4 that only supports P4. Drats...  Will keep looking. Obviously trying to do this on a budget so patience will be required on my part



memory usage will depend on the setup.

I was running win xp mce with the gpu2 client running on an 8600GT and a xubunutu smp client through vmware on a am2 be2350 with 2x512 667 ddr2.
The vitural client worked great and had a substancial increase in performance/production over the xp smp client;  just couldn't manage to run it along side the gpu2 client reliably...


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 10, 2008)

OK. More folding power on it's way. I picked up a XFX GTX260 XXX from one of our forum members... WOOT. Yes I know... I am weak... no will power... must... resist.... must... oh well.

I was thinking of moving my 8800GT over to the PCIe 4X slot just for folding and putting the GTX 260 in the 16X slot for gaming/folding. But I'm not sure my PS can handle it. Link here.

The problem is it only has 2 of the 6 pin PCI power connectors so I would have to use an adapter to run the 8800GT extra power input. Any idea if I am going to run out of juice?

What sort of PPD are people getting out of their GTX260's? My 8800GT was averaging between 4800 and 5200 PPD depending on when you looked at it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> I am weak... no will power... must... resist.... must... oh well...



sig quote waiting to happen.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 10, 2008)

A little recognition for all of you.  Keep up the good work.

http://www.techpowerup.com/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks. I know i haven't folded in about a week or 2 but i still put my time in and will be putting more time in once i get my rig up.


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2008)

This is cool, I was looking at getting set up again to do Seti and ran into this.  If someone could pm me about how to get set up and any system tweaks I need to make.  Count me in. The only I use this thing for is to game.  Also might be able to get the wife's and daughter's laptops set up.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 10, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for noticing the effort of all of these folks! Not only does the F@H program give us a chance at understanding some very serious medical conditions, but it allows us to show the world TPU and it's members care about finding cures for these diseases. Thanks team TPU for sacrificing higher power bills and loss of CPU/GPU power to fold for the cause! 

Top 100 here we come!


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bow said:


> This is cool, I was looking at getting set up again to do Seti and ran into this.  If someone could pm me about how to get set up and any system tweaks I need to make.  Count me in. The only I use this thing for is to game.  Also might be able to get the wife's and daughter's laptops set up.



All the information you need to get started should be in the first post.  If you have any specific questions after that we'll be glad to answer them.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13038


----------



## chunky_lover (Sep 10, 2008)

i just joined


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 10, 2008)

the links in the first post aren't all valid anymore.  FAH program versions have changed so a link to a specific client may not work.

The link to the FAH site should be fine and so should the link to the downloads pages.  The latest veresions of all availbale clients can be found on the two FAH download pages

STANDARD CLIENTS

HIGH PERFORMANCE WINDOWS CLIENTS

installation/faq pages can be found at the same location

welcome to the team and happy folding


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

good idea skitz, one internetz for you.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2008)

i just setup folding@home to run on several of our servers.

personal install notes:


```
wget http://ra.vendomar.ee/~ivo/finstall

bash finstall

cp /root/foldingathome/folding /etc/init.d
chkconfig --add folding
chkconfig folding on
service folding start

rm -f finstall
```
 yes i know running stuff as root is bad


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome on board W1zz and chunky lover....your hardware should help us alot, W1zz nice to see you doing even more for the site.

The more members folding the better,we seem to building quite a large team now.We should soon be shooting up the ranks even faster.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

oh hell yeah, TPU's servers will contribute quite a bit. Good work w1zz!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 10, 2008)

So i downloaded it, installed it, put my name and team code in, now.... what...

Just let it do its thing?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> i just setup folding@home to run on several of our servers.


Oh, this is epic! W1zzard, you have no idea how inspiring it is to have official TPU servers folding for the team. Thank you for recognizing TPU members and their efforts. *Now we need to take it up a notch and create a separate section in software for the Folding Team*. We need to sticky tutorials for new members/folders so they do not have to search through 2000+ posts. We must make this more official and a separate section is the only way.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 10, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> So i downloaded it, installed it, put my name and team code in, now.... what...
> 
> Just let it do its thing?



Which client are you using? If you are using the SMP client on your CPU(s) then it is set up as a service and can be set to run on each boot. You have to use an account on teh machine that has a login password to use SMP. See the FAQ's on the Stanford site or here at TPU.

If it is the non-SMP on the CPU or the GPU2 client then it is an application so you can drag it into your startup folder so it runs each time you boot. This is the way I set it up on my machines. I run the non-SMP client on my C2D's and the GPU client on my video card at the same time. Although I run 24/7 there are still instances where restarts are required so this way I don't need to think about starting the apps.

And you should download FAHMon so you can see how your folding is proceeding. BTW the GPU folding is 10X the points per day (PPD) of the regular (non-SMP) CPU folding client so if you have a video card that will do it I highly recommend that.

Welcome to the team. Fold ON!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got the systray 6.20 version for windows, and i've just completed 1% of my protein


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 10, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, this is epic! W1zzard, you have no idea how inspiring it is to have official TPU servers folding for the team. Thank you for recognizing TPU members and their efforts. *Now we need to take it up a notch and create a separate section in software for the Folding Team*. We need to sticky tutorials for new members/folders so they do not have to search through 2000+ posts. We must make this more official and a separate section is the only way.





Buck Nasty is right, we need to make the team more official on the site.  The guides and trouble shooting tips etc will make it very simple for new members to join and contribute.  I had a go at a guide but I've had to put a lot of time into keeping my clients running and I just don't think I'm qualified to do so.  We can't expect it to get done on it's own so we need volunteers to pick a small portion and write something up on it.  There are enough of us here that we can go over everything and make final adjustments.  An instructional thread would be great, only use it to give info and use the team thread for communications etc.

Doing this would benifit all of us, we really need some volunteers to do this, if you have the knowledge ...please help


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 10, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I've got the systray 6.20 version for windows, and i've just completed 1% of my protein



Can I suggest you have a look at the GPU2 folding client at this link

You will be contributing to much larger protein folding (they reserve the big ones for the GPU's) and getting about 10X the points that you will get with your CPU client.

You can even run both the CPU and GPU clients at the same time. On my machine, when running the GPU client alone, my Core1 utilization goes up to 100% and Core2 remains idle. When I kick in the CPU folding Core1 remains at 100% and Core0 goes to about 70% utilization. Even in this state the system seems fine for wen browsing and such. If I want to game I just pause both clients and turn them back on when I am done.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 10, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Can I suggest you have a look at the GPU2 folding client at this link
> 
> You will be contributing to much larger protein folding (they reserve the big ones for the GPU's) and getting about 10X the points that you will get with your CPU client.
> 
> You can even run both the CPU and GPU clients at the same time. On my machine, when running the GPU client alone, my Core1 utilization goes up to 100% and Core2 remains idle. When I kick in the CPU folding Core1 remains at 100% and Core0 goes to about 70% utilization. Even in this state the system seems fine for wen browsing and such. If I want to game I just pause both clients and turn them back on when I am done.



Running both now, think the GPU one is doing its connecting thing, as for my CPU one is now done 2% 

Who knew this could be so easy, yet so helpful?

Holy crap i'm already at 3% with my GPU one. Woot WOOT!


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 10, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Running both now, think the GPU one is doing its connecting thing, as for my CPU one is now done 2%
> 
> Who knew this could be so easy, yet so helpful?
> 
> Holy crap i'm already at 3% with my GPU one. Woot WOOT!



Told ya so   GPU folding rulez


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2008)

GPU folding is FAST alot faster then most CPUs. *off topic* i just spilled my damn energy drink on my lap


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> GPU folding is FAST alot faster then most CPUs. *off topic* i just spilled my damn energy drink on my lap



Fast, but still very limitted as to what work it can do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats to everyone for your efforts, they are truly appreciated. I have been considering a 4 x GPU rig for about a month now. After careful consideration, I am pleased to announce that TPU will have it's 1st GPU monster online in about a week. The rig will consist of the following Hardware:

MSI K9A2 Platinum Motherboard
AMD Athlon X2 BE2400 CPU
4 x EVGA 9600 GSO 384mb
Corsair 750 TX PSU
2gb OCZ DDR2 1066mhz
Windows XP SP2 (Vista is complicated with multi-gpu)

I will post some pics when it's assembled. Considering installing it on test bench for cooler hardware temps. Depending on the WU, it should average between 12k to 19k PPD. This should give some additional boost on our journey to the top 100. I want to thank everyone who has joined the team in the past few days.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats to everyone for your efforts, they are truly appreciated. I have been considering a 4 x GPU rig for about a month now. After careful consideration, I am pleased to announce that TPU will have it's 1st GPU monster online in about a week. The rig will consist of the following Hardware:
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum Motherboard
> AMD Athlon X2 BE2400 CPU
> ...



thats going to be sick


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

i so want to know its PPD output


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 11, 2008)

Joined, crunching on 1 single core (athlon 64 3000), 1 dual core (x2 4400), and soon to be on my laptop hopefully.

Do you guys know if the 8800M GTX gpu is supported for the GPU client?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

the mobile cards should support cuda, so it should work.

I'd be wary of the laptop overheating, however.


----------



## Skitzo (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## irongun324 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the mobile cards should support cuda, so it should work.
> 
> I'd be wary of the laptop overheating, however.



It's the Clevo M570RU, gaming laptop, and IF it did start getting too hot, i'd gladly use the Fn+1 shortcut to crank the fans to 100% .  But being the gaming/desktop replacement that it is, I hope it can handle some heat, has done me well so far.  I can play any games and still have it sit in my lap.

@ Skitzo

I don't understand all the references in that chart, but does the overtake column mean that at our current rate we'll over take 4 places in ~7 days?


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats to everyone for your efforts, they are truly appreciated. I have been considering a 4 x GPU rig for about a month now. After careful consideration, I am pleased to announce that TPU will have it's 1st GPU monster online in about a week. The rig will consist of the following Hardware:
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum Motherboard
> AMD Athlon X2 BE2400 CPU
> ...





I'm not worthy. I'm not worthy....


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 11, 2008)

Also, seperate topic here:  On my x2 4400+, I'm attempting (I think successfully) to run 2 single core clients on it, but would it be better to run the multicore client instead?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, the multi-core client is more efficient at utilizing multiple cores, and does more advanced work than the single core client.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, the multi-core client is more efficient at utilizing multiple cores, and does more advanced work than the single core client.



where would i find this client?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2008)

Multi core client is the SMP client you gotta go into the performance FAH page, small link at the bottom of the download page...same place the GPU client is found.



Affinity changer does some good too..even on the new client. It's working great with dual and quads (intel that is).


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 11, 2008)

How do you calculate PPD?  I will definately try out Affinity.  

I also wondered when installing this how the AMD Dual core optimizer affects all of this, soon to be tested once I know how to get PPD.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 11, 2008)

irongun324 said:


> How do you calculate PPD?  I will definately try out Affinity.
> 
> I also wondered when installing this how the AMD Dual core optimizer affects all of this, soon to be tested once I know how to get PPD.




Download FAHMon and it will calculate this for you. Just Google it.


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok I read about that program and wondered if that did it.  Will look into it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Multi core client is the SMP client you gotta go into the performance FAH page, small link at the bottom of the download page...same place the GPU client is found.
> 
> 
> 
> Affinity changer does some good too..even on the new client. It's working great with dual and quads (intel that is).



which is better? deino mpi or mpich?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2008)

irongun324 said:


> How do you calculate PPD?  I will definately try out Affinity.
> 
> I also wondered when installing this how the AMD Dual core optimizer affects all of this, soon to be tested once I know how to get PPD.



Infinity Changer does not work for AMD CPU's. It actually decreases PPD in some cases AFAIK. Just google it. If you have an AM2/AM2+ mobo, you do not need dual core optimizer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> which is better? deino mpi or mpich?


I have had good success/stability with "mpich".


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Infinity Changer does not work for AMD CPU's. It actually decreases PPD in some cases AFAIK. Just google it. If you have an AM2/AM2+ mobo, you do not need dual core optimizer.



Yeah I read about AMD's not working with the changer, but wanted to do some testing with and without the DC optimizer to see what difference it made either way.

No AM2/+ here, my x2 4400+ is 939, and my athlon 64 3000 is 754 woo!

(My laptop in my specs is a bit better)


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2008)

does fahmon work with the gpu2 client?


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 11, 2008)

I shall join when I get my desktop up and running again. 

But, will the client only fold when my desktop is idle? Also, will it do it automatically (start folding after 5 mins of a desktop being idle for example)? But if I go to my desktop again, will it stop? (If it says it does, must of missed it )

Or is it pretty much similar to BONIC with seti@home?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> does fahmon work with the gpu2 client?



yes sir...Infrared walked me through it and got it to function 100%

A squirrely. F@H can start when the PC boots, it will not however turn on and off automatically. If you are folding and tick open a game it will fold while gaming. If you right click in the taskbar you can pause or stop it manually!


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> does fahmon work with the gpu2 client?



Yup. You just need to point FAHMon to the rigth directory. For the GPU2 client it creates a folder in the "My Documents" somewhere so make sure you point to the right place.


----------



## infrared (Sep 11, 2008)

The gpu2 client stores the files here:

C:\documents and settings\user name\application data\Folding@Home-gpu\


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 12, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, the multi-core client is more efficient at utilizing multiple cores, and does more advanced work than the single core client.



I'm running the SMP client, but CPU usage is only hitting 50% (near 100% on one core)... does it take a while to kick in or does it only spike above that when needed?  seems to fluctuate between 49-51%.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 12, 2008)

I am going to be installing a Q6600 soon on my main rig and was looking for help and advice on a few things related to folding.

Right now I run the GPU2 folding client pretty much fulltime on the 8800GT in this rig. I sometimes run the CPU client (non-SMP) overnight only and leave it off during the day when my family is using the machine (so I don't get any complaints of slow response). With the GPU client running, Core1 loads to 100% and Core0 seems to be left untouched which makes it available for other tasks on the machine. Therefore, with the GPU client running I don't really notice any performance hit in non-3D tasks.

With the replacement of my E8400 dual core with the Q6600 Quad core I was thinking I could get the extra 2 cores folding full-time without really impacting anything (including gaming).

So  given this background what would be the best implementation of folding 24/7 that still allows general use of the machine, including gaming?

For example, can I somehow force the affinity on a non-SMP client to core2 and run another instance on Core3, leaving core0 and core1 to deal with the GPU client?

BTW I am most of the way through building a completely dedicated folding rig made up of an E1200 dual core on a Nforce 610 mobo with 2GB RAM and the 8800GT from my main rig (once my 260GTX arrives). I was thinking I would run the GPU2 client on the 8800GT and a non-SMP client on the processor, 24/7.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 12, 2008)

Can I fold with my 4850? Folding with my E7200 @ 3.8 doesn't seem to be going very fast..

And its only making Core0 go up, how do I get it to do multicore?


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 12, 2008)

how do i get my gpu to stay in 3d mode so the gpu client doesnt go slow?


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Can I fold with my 4850? Folding with my E7200 @ 3.8 doesn't seem to be going very fast..
> 
> And its only making Core0 go up, how do I get it to do multicore?



You need to use the SMP client. It is in the "High Performance" section rather than the generic download section.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

And yes, you can fold with the 4850. The GPU client is also in the high performance download section.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 12, 2008)

Think my 4850 would fold better?


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 12, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> how do i get my gpu to stay in 3d mode so the gpu client doesnt go slow?



I believe that the GPU client is accessing your shaders directly so there is no need to worry about 2D vs 3D mode. I would think that the video card knows it's shaders are active and switches to the 3D clocks automatically (I would hope).


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Think my 4850 would fold better?



The GPU client hands out points about 10X faster than the non-SMP mode on my 3 rigs. The GPU is much better at certain calculations than the CPU. I run a single instance of the CPU folding and the GPU folding at the same time on my rigs.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 12, 2008)

has anyone else seen a huge hit in their ppd in the last few days? we were hitting 6k+ per day and now we're struggling to hit 2k, and i've even upped my cpu usage and thrown my 3870's core in as well...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine goes up and down regulary, not like it was b4 where they seemed pretty similar.

see here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=262286

Most all of those days were damn close in actual hours folding everyday!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 12, 2008)

They're using different WU's that aren't PPD heavy, GPU and CPU from what I've heard...though the hardest hit is the GPU clients...my GTX get's around 6.5-7.2kPPD on 480PPD WU's, and drops to around 4-5k on 430PPD WU's.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 12, 2008)

im folding as fast as i can! 1790 points in a day and a bit - i cant go any faster!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> has anyone else seen a huge hit in their ppd in the last few days? we were hitting 6k+ per day and now we're struggling to hit 2k, and i've even upped my cpu usage and thrown my 3870's core in as well...



_
new public NV projects 5508-5513, 5017-5022

Postby DanEnsign on Mon Sep 08, 2008 6:56 pm
Hi,

I'm warning you, you will start to see a new series of projects coming out this morning. The proteins we're studying here are larger and in some sense more relevant to biology than anything we've run on GPU2 to date.

*However, due to the larger size of the protein, you may see a PPD drop putting NV cards more in line with ATI production. This isn't due to different benchmarking or a different way to assign points, but rather we anticipate NV to be slightly less efficient with larger proteins than it has been with the smaller ones.*

Dan

User avatar
DanEnsign
    Pande Group Member

    Posts: 318
    Joined: Fri Nov 30, 2007 10:41 pm
    Location: Stanford, CA_


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> _
> new public NV projects 5508-5513, 5017-5022
> 
> Postby DanEnsign on Mon Sep 08, 2008 6:56 pm
> ...



yes, i knew about that, but that only applies to gpu2 clients, and before the drop i wasn't even using the gpu2 client... so wtf?

to sneeky, yes we were seeing a similar fluctuation, but all of a sudden you could see where it took a complete nose dive.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=355822
note: 8/27 is when i dedicated my cores to my dad.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yes, i knew about that, but that only applies to gpu2 clients, and before the drop i wasn't even using the gpu2 client... so wtf?
> 
> to sneeky, yes we were seeing a similar fluctuation, but all of a sudden you could see where it took a complete nose dive.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=355822
> note: 8/27 is when i dedicated my cores to my dad.



Well I wasnt folding my GPU at all this past weekend, all points were from just her rig and one client on the E6400....funny thing its I did better those days with just her on the F@H.

It has to be just a server delay of when the work is posted vs what was actually folded that day!


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 13, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> im folding as fast as i can! 1790 points in a day and a bit - i cant go any faster!



That's the attitude...

Go Gadget Go....


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm now folding on all my PC's - 

Athlon 64 - 1 client
X2 4400+ - 2 clients
Laptop (in specs) - 3 clients, 1 gpu, 2 cpu...

FAHMon is showing 5200 PPD... guess thats good?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2008)

irongun324 said:


> I'm running the SMP client, but CPU usage is only hitting 50% (near 100% on one core)... does it take a while to kick in or does it only spike above that when needed?  seems to fluctuate between 49-51%.



You need to start the client with the -smp argument, or set the -smp option in the advanced options.  Otherwise it will only use one core, you also have to go into your install directory and run the install.bat file.



ShadowFold said:


> Can I fold with my 4850? Folding with my E7200 @ 3.8 doesn't seem to be going very fast..
> 
> And its only making Core0 go up, how do I get it to do multicore?



Same as above, use the smp argument.  You can fold on your 4850 using the gpu2 client.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 13, 2008)

I am trying to find the right mix of OC settings that avoid getting the "mdrun_gpu returned -1" message. See below. The funny thing is, I can OC this 8800GT stable to 750 core and 2100 memory and test til the cows come home with furmark, various benchmarks, gaming, etc... The GPU is watercooled and hits in the 48C range in a warm (26C) room.

But when I leave it folding then about 1 run out of 5 or so I get the unstable machine message. The funny thing is it ALWAYS happens at the very end of the run, right after the "Completed 100%" message. I have backed off the OC all the way to 700 core and 1900 memory and I still get the occasional error. I went down to 680 core and 1900 memory and it seemed to run a few days without errors. It just seems to me that is a LOOOONG way from the 750/2100 settings that I can game at with confidence.

I have 2 other overclocked cards that run fine without these errors. A 8800GT @ 700 core, 2000 memory and a 9600GT @ 740 core, 2140 memory.

Is it possible this can be the OC on my CPU causing the issue? E8400 @ 3.88GHz. Maybe I am chasing the wrong problem?

==================================================================

[13:07:39] Completed 92%
[13:08:58] Completed 93%
[13:10:18] Completed 94%
[13:11:37] Completed 95%
[13:12:57] Completed 96%
[13:14:17] Completed 97%
[13:15:36] Completed 98%
[13:16:56] Completed 99%
[13:18:15] Completed 100%
[13:18:15] mdrun_gpu returned -1
[13:18:15] Going to send back what have done.
[13:18:16] logfile size: 127747 info=127747 bed=0 hdr=25
[13:18:16] - Writing 128285 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:18:16] Done: 127773 -> 12800 (compressed to 10.0 percent)
[13:18:16]   ... Done.
[13:18:16] 
[13:18:16] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:18:20] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:18:20] Sending work to server
[13:18:20] Project: 5015 (Run 6, Clone 456, Gen 52)
[13:18:20] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> I am trying to find the right mix of OC settings that avoid getting the "mdrun_gpu returned -1" message. See below. The funny thing is, I can OC this 8800GT stable to 750 core and 2100 memory and test til the cows come home with furmark, various benchmarks, gaming, etc... The GPU is watercooled and hits in the 48C range in a warm (26C) room.
> 
> But when I leave it folding then about 1 run out of 5 or so I get the unstable machine message. The funny thing is it ALWAYS happens at the very end of the run, right after the "Completed 100%" message. I have backed off the OC all the way to 700 core and 1900 memory and I still get the occasional error. I went down to 680 core and 1900 memory and it seemed to run a few days without errors. It just seems to me that is a LOOOONG way from the 750/2100 settings that I can game at with confidence.
> 
> ...



Have you unlocked the shader clock from the core clock? GPU2 is shader intensive. Find your shader threshold first, then start bringing the core and mem up.  For example, this is my 8800GS set-up
Core - 750mhz
Shaders - 1758mhz
Memory - 898mhz
Fans @ 80%
Yeilds 4937PPD on a 480pt WU

Also, are you running a single or dual card set-up? Single card set-ups have the clocks set higher on the shaders only (1836mhz) for my applications. Like any overclocking, you have to find the sweet spot. Just remember that shaders are the rule with GPU2.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 13, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have you unlocked the shader clock from the core clock? GPU2 is shader intensive. Find your shader threshold first, then start bringing the core and mem up.  For example, this is my 8800GS set-up
> Core - 750mhz
> Shaders - 1758mhz
> Memory - 898mhz
> ...



Single card setup. My shaders are locked to the core right now. Maybe I can back off the shaders and leave the core higher. Thanks. I'll try experimenting with that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2008)

*4700PPD for $50.00 after MIR*

Who wouldn't want 4700PPD for $50.00?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=974249#post974249


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG,you guys are cranking. Our average is up to 107k ppd and in the next week we will pick off 7 teams to be @ #186! Keep up the good work and buy the 9600GSO in the above post ....


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 14, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Single card setup. My shaders are locked to the core right now. Maybe I can back off the shaders and leave the core higher. Thanks. I'll try experimenting with that.



OK. That seems to have done it. I unlocked my shaders from the core and am now running at 738 core, 1782 shaders, 2000 memory and it ran through the night no problems. Now I need to start bumping the memory back up since I am pretty sure it was the shaders holding me back.

I discovered that another good program for stability is fluidmark. I could run furmark in stress mode no problems at my more agressive 760/1900/2120. Can also bench or game without noticing any artifacting. But if I try to run fluidmark at those settings it will hang the system after a few seconds. And folding will fail almost immediately as well. So I think if I can run fluidmark then it is an indicator that I will be ok for folding. Much faster than waiting for an overnight run.

And on a side note I finally made it into the top 10 in folding. Now I am just waiting for my power bill


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2008)

dadi oh, memory O/C's will not do much for PPD. I would not take it over 1ghz for stability issues. O/C'd ram also produces excess heat. Speakin of power bills, i'll trade you


----------



## Luke (Sep 15, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> dadi oh, memory O/C's will not do much for PPD. I would not take it over 1ghz for stability issues. O/C'd ram also produces excess heat. Speakin of power bills, i'll trade you



Your power bill is going to be scary

i always get the blame for the power bill where i am


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 15, 2008)

Luke said:


> Your power bill is going to be scary
> 
> i always get the blame for the power bill where i am



yea, and the average fish tank draws more wattage than one of our rigs...


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 15, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> dadi oh, memory O/C's will not do much for PPD. I would not take it over 1ghz for stability issues. O/C'd ram also produces excess heat. Speakin of power bills, i'll trade you



OK. I think I will just leave the memory at 2000MHz DDR. This particular card has 1GB memory and they are located back to back on the board. Since I WC the core I use RAM sinks on the memory and they get pretty toasty since each has a twin on the other side of the card heating it from the back. No sense making them hotter for limited return.

I think I'll pass on the power bill switch 

although I have my share of current draw on the grid. 2 full fridges + 2 full freezers, an electric clothes dryer and water tank plus a pool pump can go through electrons faster than all my puters....


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 15, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, and the average fish tank draws more wattage than one of our rigs...



Have I ever bitched about your fish tank? Lol! Thanks for using your cores and folding for the cause, and most importantly thanks for folding under my name for whatever reason you have. I'll happily pay the power bill!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2008)

got my quad running now so thats one of my 9800GTX's and my quad..once i get a new PSU ill throw in my second 9800 and when i get my new mobo ill clock the quad higher


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Have I ever bitched about your fish tank? Lol! Thanks for using your cores and folding for the cause, and most importantly thanks for folding under my name for whatever reason you have. I'll happily pay the power bill!



so if i fold under your name... you'll pay my power bill?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> so if i fold under your name... you'll pay my power bill?



lol!

Nope, my wonderful bride of 21 years is going through the whole "I'm hot, turn the air down" thing. Random and I are literally shivering, but she's hot. My power bills have been insane! Appreciate the chuckle!


----------



## battousai831 (Sep 15, 2008)

Added a Q9550 and a 4870 to the fray, should help out quite a bit


----------



## stordoff (Sep 16, 2008)

Folding a 4870X2 24x7 now, Currently 3334PPD according to FAHMon. (GPU-Z shows 0% load )

PPD should go up once I overclock my Q6600, CPU limited ATM. Anyone know how to fold on both 4870X2 cores?

Adding a 3650 and a Q6600 from mid-October


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2008)

stordoff said:


> Folding a 4870X2 24x7 now, Currently 3334PPD according to FAHMon. (GPU-Z shows 0% load )
> 
> PPD should go up once I overclock my Q6600, CPU limited ATM. Anyone know how to fold on both 4870X2 cores?
> 
> Adding a 3650 and a Q6600 from mid-October


WELCOME TO THE TEAM! You cannot currently utilize the 2nd core of the 4870x2 with the current drivers/client. Mike Houston with AMD is working on this and hopefully it will be resolved in the near future. Keep an eye on the following section of the F@H forum:

http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=51


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2008)

Excellent averages guy's! We are getting some serious depth among our ranks. I should have another 10k PPD online by 22nd to give us a boost. Keep Folding


----------



## xazraelx (Sep 18, 2008)

I joined our team, simply because I want to start folding.

I'm running my E6750 and 8800GT both folding, I guess I'll see what kind of results I get.  On a note, though, my 8800GT temps get high at 100% usage (around 74C) with the fan at 100%.  I turned it down to 80% usage, and reset the OC settings I had back to stock, and the temps dropped to 70C.  Any advice to cool that off?  My cores are running at 42/43 under 100% load.

Also, how do you get the signature showing your folding stats =)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> Also, how do you get the signature showing your folding stats =)


Welcome to the team Xazeaelx. You can find the walkthrough for folding sigs here: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## xazraelx (Sep 18, 2008)

User not found =(  I guess I need to let it update eventually, eh.

Meh:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=xazraelx&teamnum=50711

It doesn't show up there either.  Hopefully it will within a day or two.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Excellent averages guy's! We are getting some serious depth among our ranks. I should have another 10k PPD online by 22nd to give us a boost. Keep Folding



Sung to the tune of "Rawhide"

Folding Folding Folding... keep them doggies Folding...  Raw Power....


----------



## stordoff (Sep 18, 2008)

3650 online, got another 780PPD

Edit: Found


----------



## irongun324 (Sep 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


>



Woo, I made the list!  Running 6 clients at home right now!  heh... my laptop is 3 of them, poor thing.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 18, 2008)

irongun324 said:


> Woo, I made the list!  Running 6 clients at home right now!  heh... my laptop is 3 of them, poor thing.



Nice work! Keep it up! (Everyone!)


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmm...It seems half my clients(both SMP and normal) has just stopped recieving work.  They just report back that there is no more work to do in the log.  I'll have to look into that, it is killing my PPD.  Though I don't really have the time anymore to manage all my clients, I might have to step back the folding from now on and let someone else take the points lead.  Probably only keep one or two clients folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Though I don't really have the time anymore to manage all my clients, I might have to step back the folding from now on and let someone else take the points lead.


I GOT DIBS!!! Not a prob Newtekie. You have laid the groundwork and you deserve some time to chill. TPU will always be here and whatever ppd you can contribute is much appreciated. I want to personally thank you for your commitment to folding.


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 21, 2008)

we had the remnants of  hurricane ike come through here in ohio last sunday. kicked up 80mph gusts in cincinnati where i live. needless to say the power lines didnt like it, i just got power back thursday. but my internet didnt come back till saturday.

so basically i'm back to folding now, i havent forgotten you.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 21, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> we had the remnants of  hurricane ike come through here in ohio last sunday. kicked up 80mph gusts in cincinnati where i live. needless to say the power lines didnt like it, i just got power back thursday. but my internet didnt come back till saturday.
> 
> so basically i'm back to folding now, i havent forgotten you.



Glad you're back folding, but most of all glad you've got your power back on and everyone's ok!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> we had the remnants of  hurricane ike come through here in ohio last sunday. kicked up 80mph gusts in cincinnati where i live. needless to say the power lines didnt like it, i just got power back thursday. but my internet didnt come back till saturday.
> 
> so basically i'm back to folding now, i havent forgotten you.



Good to have you back online Rangerone. I thought our points were slippin a bit.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 21, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> we had the remnants of  hurricane ike come through here in ohio last sunday. kicked up 80mph gusts in cincinnati where i live. needless to say the power lines didnt like it, i just got power back thursday. but my internet didnt come back till saturday.
> 
> so basically i'm back to folding now, i havent forgotten you.



I was wondering what happened. I was chasing you and then you dropped off. Back to our friendly race


----------



## Kursah (Sep 21, 2008)

My PPD has dropped by quite a bit since I have my GTX260 in step-up atm...just a 9600GT primarily with some CPU folding on the side. Hopefully in the next 7-10 days I'll be back up to speed again!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2008)

Kursah said:


> My PPD has dropped by quite a bit since I have my GTX260 in step-up atm...just a 9600GT primarily with some CPU folding on the side. Hopefully in the next 7-10 days I'll be back up to speed again!



Steppin Up to the GTX 280?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 22, 2008)

Nahh just the EVGA 260 Core216, I plan on keeping the card for a while and for the cost of shipping I get to step up to the more powerful 260. My current one was good, but I'm interested in seeing how the newer one does, even if it's minor, I'll still have a little more juice to keep this card going till it needs replaced.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 22, 2008)

Joined!
I have a few questions though:
1) How much internet bandwidth does F@H use?
2) How well would my laptop work, with a PIII 850 MHz and 512 MB RAM?
3) Any ideas on how much power my Dell (see my system specs) would use running at full F@H power for a night?

I'm also having a problem: I've installed the command-prompt version (instead of the other one), and it says it can't connect to the work server. Anyone know how to solve it?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 22, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Joined!
> I have a few questions though:
> 1) How much internet bandwidth does F@H use?
> 2) How well would my laptop work, with a PIII 850 MHz and 512 MB RAM?
> ...



1) net bandwidth is negligible, just small files when download and sending in completed work units
2) I would bother with that laptop, you may run into overheating issues and the power consumption vs. producivity of a mobile P3 probably just wouldn't be worth it
3) not sure sorry  I do know P4s are power hogs tho!


@ Buck Nasty, where do you get that sig summary box?


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, TPU is now ranked 186th!  We are really moving up quickly!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow, TPU is now ranked 186th!  We are really moving up quickly!


And we will be moving up faster now. I recieved my latest addition to my farm today. Behold the "raw folding power" of the Foxconn S-939 SLI mobo that will house 2 x 9600GSO. CPU will be clocked at a blistering 2.5Ghz. Should be up an running tonite for an extra 9k PPD.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And we will be moving up faster now. I recieved my latest addition to my farm today. Behold the "raw folding power" of the Foxconn S-939 SLI mobo that will house 2 x 9600GSO. CPU will be clocked at a blistering 2.5Ghz. Should be up an running tonite for an extra 9k PPD.



Lol! They're going to have to run an additional powerline to your house soon Buck!


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've been remodeling my computer room the past few days so I've been off.  Tonight, my 4870, 4850, 8800GS, E7200, Q6600, and my poor AMD 2800+ should all be folding away once again.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 22, 2008)

I would love to get a new system to fold, glad im not paying the bills....yet.

I just got a protein that is 5,000,000 steps and its doing it in 50,000. this normal?


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a question.  What is the best way of folding with a crossfire setup and how would one go about doing it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have a question.  What is the best way of folding with a crossfire setup and how would one go about doing it?


Check out this link. These guy's really know how to fold with over 1 billion points:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1330889


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Check out this link. These guy's really know how to fold with over 1 billion points:
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1330889



more specifically, this page: http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1032943617&postcount=5
took me about 10 mins to get my 9800GX2 folding independently on both cores
however if anyone can provide any insight as to whether the vga dummy needs to stay connected once the desktop has been extended or you can remove it I'd appreciate it!
thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> more specifically, this page: http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1032943617&postcount=5
> took me about 10 mins to get my 9800GX2 folding independently on both cores
> however if anyone can provide any insight as to whether the vga dummy needs to stay connected once the desktop has been extended or you can remove it I'd appreciate it!
> thanks



With Vista, you must reconnect it each time you re-start the system. No plug required with XP. This is from my experiance's with dual GPU's


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 23, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With Vista, you must reconnect it each time you re-start the system. No plug required with XP. This is from my experiance's with dual GPU's



sounds good so I can D/C after extending the desktop and there won't be any problem? (as long as I don't reboot)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> sounds good so I can D/C after extending the desktop and there won't be any problem? (as long as I don't reboot)


 Yes, you can disconnect after you get it running. If anyone is going to run multi-GPU, XP is the only way to go.

Well finally got the MoBo in and got her running now. Had a tough run with pain in the ass Rivatuner. It would not allow me to O/C the 2nd card. Took 2 driver reloads and several re-boots and desktop extensions in display settings. I'm getting 9200PPD out of it right now. Maybe better by morning. I will say that I am impressed by the small heat output from Antec 500-D power supply. What a bargain that thing is @ 45.00. Well, off to bed now...


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys, decided to get myself and my girlfriend into some Folding action  We both have our laptops folding (CPU client) non stop and I run the CPU + GPU client on my main rig when I'm not busy (gaming etc). Usernames are Jmatt110 (me) and stephdon (hers).

Just a pic of FahMon, does this all look good to you or is something not running as well as it could? This is on my main rig with both clients running.






Thanks, Jmatt


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2008)

OK i honestly don't think i have done my F@H installations correct. I can't find the log files to put into FahMon anywhere!

Can i just uninstall them and start again - will i lose my points?

little help?

EDIT: damn hidden folders - i hate you so much!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I've been slow to get the 4th rig online. I thought I was having a PCI-E conflict, but it turns out to be a bad graphics card. Brand new EVGA 9600GSO 384mb single slot cooler. When it entereds 3D mode, the GPU temps ramp up to over 70c instantly and crashes. I replaced the thermal grease with no improvement. I keep getting "unstable machine" on stock clocks. Had to underclock & monitor temps with GPU-z to keep it from crashing. Tried it in 3 rigs and got the same results no matter what slot it was in. Currently it's generating 3300PPD (normally 4900PPD) and I'm gonna RMA it. Ordered a replacement card already and should have the rig fully online by Friday PM.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 24, 2008)

Some more folding power on line now. I installed a GTX260 in my main rig. It is overclocked to 756 on the core, 1512 on the shaders, and 2500 on the ram. I ran it overnight last night and with the fan at 60% it is sitting about 61C on the core. Not bad.

I am looking at FaHMon and it is telling me 5457 PPD which seems a little low to me. My 8800GT 1GB @ 740/1850/2100 would range from 4800-5200 PPD so I was expecting more like 6000-7000. Or is it just that my GPU is working on one of those huge, low ppd units right now? Project 5013 (R6, C10, G67) 480 points.

I checked the log file and it seems to be churning through the units pretty consistently in 2 hours 5 minutes.

Does this sound about right for you other GTX260 folders?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2008)

Check with Kursah, as I believe he was getting 6700+ PPD overclocked.


----------



## mmaakk (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello F@H Team!

I'm Marcos from Toronto - Canada and I get started folding 1 week ago! I was folding first at team 0 (zero) but when I found out about TPU team I quickly update my PCs.

I have a dedicated PC 24/7 only folding. It is a P4 3.2Ghz with a HD 3850.

My second PC, Core 2 Extreme 6800 with a HD 3870 is folding mostly during weekends.

My gaming PC, Core 2  8400 with 2 x HD 3870X2 (Crossfire) I finish setting up to fold in "-GPU 0 and -GPU 1"

I just think is sad to have 4 GPUs in a single PC and be able using only 2!

My rank at the moment is 59 with 21K points.

I JUST WANT TO TELL ALL THE TEAM THAT I'M VERY HAPPY HELPING!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF US!!

mmaakk


----------



## infrared (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to the team mmaakk, that's one hell of a folding set up you've got going there! The help is appreciated!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello F@H Team!
> 
> I'm Marcos from Toronto - Canada and I get started folding 1 week ago! I was folding first at team 0 (zero) but when I found out about TPU team I quickly update my PCs.
> 
> ...



thanks for the contribution dude!!!


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello F@H Team!
> 
> I'm Marcos from Toronto - Canada and I get started folding 1 week ago! I was folding first at team 0 (zero) but when I found out about TPU team I quickly update my PCs.
> 
> ...



Hey. Another Canuck for the cause  Welcome to the team. Catch me if you can


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 25, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Some more folding power on line now. I installed a GTX260 in my main rig. It is overclocked to 756 on the core, 1512 on the shaders, and 2500 on the ram. I ran it overnight last night and with the fan at 60% it is sitting about 61C on the core. Not bad.
> 
> I am looking at FaHMon and it is telling me 5457 PPD which seems a little low to me. My 8800GT 1GB @ 740/1850/2100 would range from 4800-5200 PPD so I was expecting more like 6000-7000. Or is it just that my GPU is working on one of those huge, low ppd units right now? Project 5013 (R6, C10, G67) 480 points.
> 
> ...



The latest work unit is now folding at 6912 PPD so I guess I was on some of those large low point WU's when I was at 5457 PPD.


----------



## xazraelx (Sep 25, 2008)

My 8800GT is folding at around 4800 PPD (at 85% load), whilst my processor (e6750) folds around 180 PPD (80% load), which looks pretty shabby in comparison.  

These numbers seem right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello F@H Team!
> 
> I'm Marcos from Toronto - Canada and I get started folding 1 week ago! I was folding first at team 0 (zero) but when I found out about TPU team I quickly update my PCs.
> 
> ...



And "we" are very happy to have you folding for TPU. Keep and eye on the forum link below. Mike Houston with AMD is working on the CAL code to enlist the 2nd core of the x2 cards in the future. Thanks for folding for TPU!!!
http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=51


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> My 8800GT is folding at around 4800 PPD (at 85% load), whilst my processor (e6750) folds around 180 PPD (80% load), which looks pretty shabby in comparison.
> 
> These numbers seem right?


Seems about right for stock/mild overclock. You can o/c the piss out of the 8 series and get a 8800gt up to 5200+ ppd. Make sure you unlink the core/shaders, O/C the shaders to the point of crashing, then back down a few mhz for stability.


----------



## mmaakk (Sep 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And "we" are very happy to have you folding for TPU. Keep and eye on the forum link below. Mike Houston with AMD is working on the CAL code to enlist the 2nd core of the x2 cards in the future. Thanks for folding for TPU!!!
> http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=51



Thanks for the link BUCK NASTY! Will keep my eyes on!

mmaakk 



dadi_oh said:


> Hey. Another Canuck for the cause  Welcome to the team. Catch me if you can



Catch you dadi? I'm working on it! Give me some time. Thanks for the friendly "SALUTE".

mmaakk


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 26, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Catch you dadi? I'm working on it! Give me some time. Thanks for the friendly "SALUTE".
> 
> mmaakk



My friends call me Daddio 

Fold ON!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> My friends call me Daddio
> 
> Fold ON!



OK you two, get back to folding! 

.........lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2008)

*Congrats to DanMiner for 1M points!*

Please join me in congratulating DanMiner on accomplishing 1M points. I assure you it take a certain commitment to get to this level and we appreciate your efforts Dan.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 28, 2008)

How fast would a 9800 GT run F@H? I'm considering getting one for my new rig (hoping to build soon).
Also, will a 7600 run F@H, or does it have to run on a 8x00+ series?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

it has to be GF8 or higher, for the cuda support.


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to get involved with F@H, I will be reading up on things after work today.  Based on my system specs what would you recomend,  I am not sure about running 24/7, I really only play games on the pc now.

What do ya think?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2008)

Bow said:


> I would like to get involved with F@H, I will be reading up on things after work today.  Based on my system specs what would you recomend,  I am not sure about running 24/7, I really only play games on the pc now.
> 
> What do ya think?



Nice little powerhouse you got there Bow. Firts off, you canb run F@H and still game at the same time. The clients will throttle back when cpu/gpu cycles are needed. You can install dual GPU2 clients to fold on the 8800GT's, but it's gonna take 2-1/2 hrs to complete a work unit(s). You could also simultaneously run the SMP client on 3 of the Q6600 cores and leave one core to run the GPU's. Running 24/7 and optimized you could put out between 11-13K PPD depending on the set-up. Those are very respectable numbers and TPU would love to have that kinda horsepower on board. Let us know if you want to proceed with the set-up.


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have folding for about a couple of days now im going to join the TPU team.

My specs are:
Running 24/7 (pentium 4, 2.4ghz)
Running about 10 hours a day and 24/7 on weekends(Intel core 2 duo 2.13ghz and 2 8800gts) 


Im glad to be helping out the tpu team


also what is ppd?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

points per day


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 28, 2008)

and can you figure out how many ppd you are getting?


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice little powerhouse you got there Bow. Firts off, you canb run F@H and still game at the same time. The clients will throttle back when cpu/gpu cycles are needed. You can install dual GPU2 clients to fold on the 8800GT's, but it's gonna take 2-1/2 hrs to complete a work unit(s). You could also simultaneously run the SMP client on 3 of the Q6600 cores and leave one core to run the GPU's. Running 24/7 and optimized you could put out between 11-13K PPD depending on the set-up. Those are very respectable numbers and TPU would love to have that kinda horsepower on board. Let us know if you want to proceed with the set-up.



Ok lets do it, If you could please get me any info I may need I will d/l any programs after work, also any tips and advice and I'll get up and running tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> and can you figure out how many ppd you are getting?



yes, by using FAHmon


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 28, 2008)

Too bad you need 2 displays for 2 gpus to run FAH in vista. Now i cant run both of my gpus. I can only use one of them. Anyone know any get arounds?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Too bad you need 2 displays for 2 gpus to run FAH in vista. Now i cant run both of my gpus. I can only use one of them. Anyone know any get arounds?


Check out the link below on how to make one of these for a couple of dollars. If you have a TV, you can use the S-Video out to start the card.

http://soerennielsen.dk/mod/VGAdummy/index_en.php


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 28, 2008)

Or couldnt you just take the screen's vga cable from the first graphics card and then plug it into the second so it would basically be doing the same thing?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Or couldnt you just take the screen's vga cable from the first graphics card and then plug it into the second so it would basically be doing the same thing?


But then you lose the desktop and cant tell where your mouse is. Am I correct?


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well if i plugged it into the other graphics cards wouldnt it display the same thing as the other graphics card was displaying?
BTW they are not in SLI.



Also which client is the fatest client... The Console client or the system tray client?


----------



## quasar923 (Sep 28, 2008)

was is folding@home?


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 28, 2008)

ATTENTION ALL DUAL(or more) GPU USERS!!
I have just found a way that you can run a client on different gpus without the need of a VGA dummie or multiple displays in windows Vista.

1.Open up the folder in which you FAH folders are.
2.Run your first gpu client.
3.To run your second gpu client(or more)first single click the executable so it is highlighted.
4.Now unplug your VGA cable from your main card and plug it into the second card and wait for a display to show up(you wont see your icons)
5.Now hit the enter key on your keyboard once and wait 10 seconds.
6.Plug the VGA cable back into its origional video card.
You should now have your second FAH gpu client running. You can repeat this process to enable more gpu clients(assuming you have more than 2 gpus)without multiple monitors or a vga dummie.


All these steps assume your FAH clients are setup for multiple gpu use.

HAPPY FOLDING!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Well if i plugged it into the other graphics cards wouldnt it display the same thing as the other graphics card was displaying?
> BTW they are not in SLI.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the console client.



quasar923 said:


> was is folding@home?


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> ATTENTION ALL DUAL(or more) GPU USERS!!
> I have just found a way that you can run a client on different gpus without the need of a VGA dummie or multiple displays.
> 
> 1.Open up the folder in which you FAH folders are.
> ...



I believe this only works in Vista. I have had no such success in XP.


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes only in vista.


----------



## quasar923 (Sep 29, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like the console client.
> 
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main



so im helping the good cause of medical science to help prevent and cure disease by just letting the program run in the backround of my PC and use up 50% of my cpu?


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 29, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> so im helping the good cause of medical science to help prevent and cure disease by just letting the program run in the backround of my PC and use up 50% of my cpu?




Yup. That's it.


----------



## mmaakk (Sep 29, 2008)

Great news TPU team!!

We got a new 50711 member!

His username is "ceraphx" and he has a HD 3870X2 24/7 folding!

Will also invite him to the forum.

THANKS TO OUR NEW "FOLDING MACHINE"  -  ceraphx

mmaakk


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> so im helping the good cause of medical science to help prevent and cure disease by just letting the program run in the backround of my PC and use up 50% of my cpu?



*AND* not only will you be helping medical science and future mankind, but more importantly, you will be helping your fellow TPU Members achieve their goal of World Domination. Muhahahaha


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2008)

Edit : F@H certificate was already updated.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 30, 2008)

How come I've done 10 WUs and barely rank above someone who's done 3?
Is it because I've done a couple of small WUs, or for some other reason?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2008)

On the images it says 0 points and 0 workunits, while it should be 193 and 6 but I guess it will be updated soon.

Edit: certificates are updated...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2008)

*Shutting down the Farm.*

I am shutting down my folding farm on Wed morning. I will be out of town until Sunday(Whitewater Rafting in WV) and will start it back up then. I expect you guys to make up the difference in my absence. I hate doin this, as the team is going to lose 140K PPD over 4 days, but it is necessary. Keep foldin' boy's!


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 1, 2008)

im now folding under my new PS3


----------



## Error 404 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just wait until I get my new rig, I'll be folding with an 8 series card and a dual core 24/7 soon enough...


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah, im running a G80 and PS3, not 24/7 more like 16/5


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 1, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I am shutting down my folding farm on Wed morning. I will be out of town until Sunday(Whitewater Rafting in WV) and will start it back up then. I expect you guys to make up the difference in my absence. I hate doin this, as the team is going to lose 140K PPD over 4 days, but it is necessary. Keep foldin' boy's!



white water wafting eh? great fun. I take my son on a ww canoe trip each summer. What a riot.

I finally got my new linux machine folding last night. FaHmon says 1200ppd but the very first wu is 1700 points so 1.5 days to complete 

so 1200ppd covers about 1/4 of one of your video cards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> white water wafting eh? great fun. I take my son on a ww canoe trip each summer. What a riot.
> 
> I finally got my new linux machine folding last night. FaHmon says 1200ppd but the very first wu is 1700 points so 1.5 days to complete
> 
> so 1200ppd covers about 1/4 of one of your video cards


LOL, You got another 28 rigs to make up the other 33.6K? What CPU are you folding with on the Linux rig?

Every year my company takes our best customers to WV for some Class V whitewater on the Gualey River. Nothing like 7 guys in a RV for 5 days covering 1800 miles of highway. Oh, the stories I could tell...


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 1, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, You got another 28 rigs to make up the other 33.6K? What CPU are you folding with on the Linux rig?
> 
> Every year my company takes our best customers to WV for some Class V whitewater on the Gualey River. Nothing like 7 guys in a RV for 5 days covering 1800 miles of highway. Oh, the stories I could tell...




Just an E1200 OC to 2.4GHz. Running the Linux SMP client.

7 guys in an RV. Sounds smelly


----------



## blkhogan (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive started up a couple of my laptops I have laying around folding for the team. They arnt powerhouse systems, but hey everything helps


----------



## binsky3333 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok i got some problems with my folding at home!
Currently i am running 2 gpus and a console client on each gpu. The first gpu runs fine 24/7 but as for the second i can only run it once before i get the error CORE_SHUTDOWN:UNSTABLE_MACHINE. 
Can anyone tell me what this means and how i can fix it... 
BTW i am using windows vista.

Thanks


Also the class 6 West virgina white water rafting is awesome... I went with my boy scout troop!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm back in action...I'm done with the SMP clients for now...we'll see what my e8600 @ 4.5GHz can do eventually...but for now it's EVGA GTX260 Core216 (stock atm) and my G/F's vGPU modded 850/2175 1100 w/AC S1 rv1 (had to modify to fit on Palit Sonic due to DVI plug layout) can perform. FAHMon detected no difference in PPD...still 4.2k-ish for 9600GT, and 7.2k-ish for GTX260.

Hell I had an e6400 I got from Xazax (good chip, nice OC-er) running at 3.2GHz that FAHMon said was getting the same 1.7kppd that my e8600 at 4.0 was getting...so I might uninstall and re-install the program. Too bad there's no PPD reset feature.

Either way I'm back in action and better than ever!


----------



## Error 404 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, we're slowly climbing up in the global team score: a week or so a go we were 183rd, now we're 179th!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm back in town and the farm is up and running. Now let's get folding!



Kursah said:


> I'm back in action...I'm done with the SMP clients for now...we'll see what my e8600 @ 4.5GHz can do eventually...but for now it's EVGA GTX260 Core216 (stock atm) and my G/F's vGPU modded 850/2175 1100 w/AC S1 rv1 (had to modify to fit on Palit Sonic due to DVI plug layout) can perform. FAHMon detected no difference in PPD...still 4.2k-ish for 9600GT, and 7.2k-ish for GTX260.
> 
> Hell I had an e6400 I got from Xazax (good chip, nice OC-er) running at 3.2GHz that FAHMon said was getting the same 1.7kppd that my e8600 at 4.0 was getting...so I might uninstall and re-install the program. Too bad there's no PPD reset feature.
> 
> Either way I'm back in action and better than ever!


Kursah, it's good to hear you have a GTX 260 folding for u again.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm back up and running...with some good news.

My mobo died...or so I thought, so I went ahead and ordered the parts for my AMD server/htpc machine so that I could finish that while my board is being RMA'd.  Turns out that it wasn't broken, it just wouldn't post with the ram in because somehow my NB voltages got reset to stock (not enough powa!) and it decided to stop posting.  

So the good news:::
My 8800GT and E6750 are back up folding.
My AMD 6000+ build with a 9600GSO dual slot will be up before next weekend
And I ordered a PS3, which will also join the folding party.

=)  Cheers.


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 5, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm back in town and the farm is up and running. Now let's get folding!
> 
> 
> Kursah, it's good to hear you have a GTX 260 folding for u again.



Welcome back! Hope you had a great time with the WWW (White Water Wafting).


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 5, 2008)

Yikes.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Yikes.


LOL, the rapids were not that steep. As you can see, we lost more points than just mine. I am back up to full 35k ppd production and do not see another shutdown on my part until late spring. The summer is always rough on folders with the vacations and the heat produced from the rigs. I will be adding more rigs on in Nov/Dec and hope to be up to 60k ppd by year end. Anyone with future plans for additional cards/rigs?


----------



## infrared (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm back folding again, Installed the GPU2 client on Vista 64 bit and it seems to run much better! I'm getting 5400ppd out of my 8800GTS 640mb now! And the cpu usage has gone down to ~6-10% instead of 100% of one core.

If i set the Priority to 'slightly higher', would i then be able to set up the SMP client? Might as well make use of this beast of a cpu! I tried installing the smp client a couple of weeks ago, but it was only going to 70% usage, rather than 100%, and about 400ppd which can't be right. I might have a go at installing again.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm curious...if we use the PhysX drivers to add, say, a 9600GSO to my 8800GT, will I be able to fold on the 9600GSO or does it remain purely for the physx usage?

=)  Thanks


----------



## infrared (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, you can have both cards folding together. That would get you some big PPD numbers! 

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/cgi-bin/edit/English/WinGPUGuide

^Near the bottom explains how to set it up to use both GPU's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2008)

infrared said:


> I'm back folding again, Installed the GPU2 client on Vista 64 bit and it seems to run much better! I'm getting 5400ppd out of my 8800GTS 640mb now! And the cpu usage has gone down to ~6-10% instead of 100% of one core.
> 
> If i set the Priority to 'slightly higher', would i then be able to set up the SMP client? Might as well make use of this beast of a cpu! I tried installing the smp client a couple of weeks ago, but it was only going to 70% usage, rather than 100%, and about 400ppd which can't be right. I might have a go at installing again.


I also fold with an E8400. I am currently getting 585 ppd on WU#4598 clocked @ 3.6GHZ on core 0. I also have 2x 8800GS folding on core 1. You have to use an affinity changer to assign the GPU/CPU to separate cores or your PPD will drop substantially. My combined totals for this rig is 10,200 ppd.


----------



## infrared (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, i've finally got the SMP 6.22 client working. I hate the way i had to put a password on my account to get it working though!

I've lowered my OC to 450x9 (4.05GHz) so i could reduce the voltage to my ram, don't want them running 2.3v if i'm gonna leave this pc on 24/7!

Anyway, I've set the core priority to idle on the smp client, and "slightly higher" on the gpu client, and the ppd of the gpu client havn't decreased. It's still using approx 10% as before, so that's fine. Now to make the SMP client more efficient I could use the affinity changer right? Prob is there's 4 instances of the fahcore_a1 running and only 2 cores! Would using the affinity changer still help?

I'm just waiting for enough steps to complete for f@h to work out the pdd, then i'll post a ss. I'm interested to see how many points SMP is getting.

EDIT:






Hows this look?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 8, 2008)

that makes mine look weak - i'm only getting 2000PPD out of my 3850. This seem low or...what?


----------



## infrared (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, Check out This Thread I just started!

For comparing PPD for the GPU clients 

I'll ask to add the url to the first page on this thread.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay -.-  I just installed my 9600GSO.

Now I'm working on installing the GPU client for BOTH gpus...I'll try to find a guide somewhere, but I'm sure it can't be that hard.  =) Soon I'll have my e6750@3.2ghz and a 9600GSO dual slot cooler and a 8800GT 512mb all folding ^^  

And as soon as I get a hdd for my server computer I'll have a 6000+ running and an ATI Radeon HD 3200 (not sure what good this will do yet though haha).

Thanks =)

Edit:  Installed two gpu clients using this guide ->  http://forums.pureoverclock.com/showthread.php?t=3929  But I don't think it's working at all...  -.-  Time to keep looking.

Definately not set up right...both of my displays showed a 9600GSO as the processing unit, which means my 8800GT magically disappeared.  To add to the issues, EVGA precision tool doesn't allow for two graphics cards.  How silly is that.  So now I have to find a way to re-overclock my 8800GT, save the settings on that, then overclock the 9600GSO, and then learn how to run two seperate F@h clients on each one.

This is silly.

Okay.. After about 2 hours of messing with this, I now have my 9600GSO folding and cannot, for the life of me, get the 8800GT up.  I followed all the instructions to a T listed here : http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide#ntoc2 in the multi-gpu section.  Didn't miss a single step, and have the latest CUDA drivers.  Well, my gpu assignments look like the attached file, and when I start the first core (at -gpu 0, SHOULD be the 8800GT), it shows up in the display as the 9600GSO).  Well, I think maybe somethings messed up, start my next one (at gpu  -2 because of the display setup), and it gives me this error message (also attached).  So, I set it to gpu -1, and it starts, but is assigned to the 9600GSO as well.  I even run the -forcegpu nvidia_g80, which lets it start at gpu 2, but also shows up as 9600GSO in the display, and when I hove over the systray icon, it says closed connections.

I don't understand it at all ><

Another interesting point.  When my "9600GSO" is running, my 8800GT temps go up.  ><  But my 8800GT's PPD, if it is my 8800GT, used to be 5.2k, and now it's 3.8k?  Doesn't make sense, I'm tempted to say screw it and unplug the 9600GSO ><  It just seems like there is a simple solution I can't see.

And another thing that is frustrating -> Evga precision won't recognize both cards.  This company produces so many "dual card" solutions but their tuning tool only supports one card at a time....give me a break evga.

Yet another edit:  Could it be that when I first plugged in the 9600GSO it auto-installed the drivers?  I've updated the drivers since then (first updated to the latest 9600GSO driver, then the latest physX driver, then the CUDA driver), but I don't know.

9600GSO driver : 7.15.11.7781
8800GT driver :  7.15.11.7781

I guess I should post this in the software support section eh.  Meh.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2008)

You must use Rivatuner and if you can O/C both cards, then everything is enabled properly. I had the same problem with EVGA Precision. Keep looking, as it's prob something simple that's holding you back. 3800 ppd is stock for a 9600GSO and max o/c on a dual card set-up should put you in 4700+ ppd territory. Try re-installing the drivers. Does windows display manager recognize both cards?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 9, 2008)

My PPD on the gpu (whichever it's using) has been slowly climbing for the past hour - It's at 4300PPD...also, I'm almost 100% positive it says it's using my 9600GSO but using my 8800GT instead...my temps are around 51C on my 8800GT, and it idles at around 42C....plus, the 9600GSO temps are really low, but when stress tested, they go higher.  So I'm almost positive it's using my 8800GT like it's supposed to (-gpu 0), it just won't use the 9600GSO (-gpu 2).

Windows display manager does recognize both cards, if I know what you're talking about.  The device manager does, the display manager does if you're referring to what I posted in the screenshot in my above post.

I'll try re-installing the drivers...is there a preferred version to use?  I've just been using the *latest* so far.  Maybe this time I'll uninstall the drivers first, then install a new set instead of just using the update driver tool, or running it from the executable.

Thanks, and let me know if you have any other suggestions.


----------



## binsky3333 (Oct 9, 2008)

how do you get folding at home signatures?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay - it's definately not my 9600GSO, because my GPU is producing 5681 PPD now with my overclock on it....which sounds about right.  Now I just need to install a different driver for the 9600GSO I suppose.


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 9, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> how do you get folding at home signatures?



Do you mean the name that is displayed on the stats page? If so, that is setup when you are first running the folding application. Username is anything unique (that someone else has not used yet) and the team number is 50711 for TPU. If you don't enter these it defaults to anonymous. You change it by going into the configuration settings for your client. Both the GPU2 and CPU 6.20 version have a configuration setting in the tray.


----------



## infrared (Oct 9, 2008)

Stat Signatures  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2008)

I am up and running with the GPU client, with 1 card, How do I get the other card working?  
I am running vista 32bit and 1 monitor.

Thanks


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> My PPD on the gpu (whichever it's using) has been slowly climbing for the past hour - It's at 4300PPD...also, I'm almost 100% positive it says it's using my 9600GSO but using my 8800GT instead...my temps are around 51C on my 8800GT, and it idles at around 42C....plus, the 9600GSO temps are really low, but when stress tested, they go higher. * So I'm almost positive it's using my 8800GT like it's supposed to (-gpu 0), it just won't use the 9600GSO (-gpu 2*).



Wouldn't your 9600GSO be -gpu 1 if your 8800GT is -gpu 0? That's how it works in DOS for flashing and detection, I wouldn't think it'd be any different here...but I could be wrong as I don't run dual cards in any of my setups.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2008)

damn my stats are sucking vary bad. i really hope i get a rig up and running that can start folding for me again.

Would someone please donate to me 1 WU on the GPU? my folding name is p_o_s_pc


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm at a happy 8.4k PPD now ^^

My second PCI express slot is only running at x4 though, I believe...which might be why the 9600GSO is sucking so much heh.


----------



## SirKeldon (Oct 10, 2008)

*Month - Points - WU's*
10.08  - 996,462 - 3,563
09.08 - 3,337,164 - 12,639
08.08 - 2,088,521 - 6,140
07.08 - 1,680,876 - 6,230
06.08 - 647,995 - 6,154
05.08 - 527,664 - 5,899

(extracted from http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711)

The progression couldn't be better. Keep folding team!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Wouldn't your 9600GSO be -gpu 1 if your 8800GT is -gpu 0? That's how it works in DOS for flashing and detection, I wouldn't think it'd be any different here...but I could be wrong as I don't run dual cards in any of my setups.


Kursah is correct. It must be GPU 0 for 1st slot and GPU 1 for 2nd slot(i.e. Folding@home-Win32 -GPU 1 ). Your strongest card should be in 1st PCI-E slot to set the tone for the board.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 10, 2008)

It's resolved now, I guess I just wasn't patient enough before.  My 9600GSO is really running at a poor performance right now, but I'm fairly positive it's because of the second pci express slot I have is only running at x4.  At least, I think so...It's a gigabyte p35-ds4 rev 2.0.

And I have two new additions arriving this weekend as well...

I'll have my 6000+ and onboard ATI Radeon 3200 HD serverish computer
And a PS3 will join
=)


----------



## Lopez0101 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been getting weird issues ever since I started running 2 SMP clients on my Quad. My screen will go black after running the GPU client and it's like 5-9% on a WU and Vista will say the device driver stopped responding and recovered, ect. Then when I restart the GPU client it gives the Early WU end error. However, both SMP clients are running fine. I also tried reinstalling video drivers. I don't get any device driver failures while playing games.

All three client are on different Machine ID's. Does the GPU client need the '-local' tag now too or is it something else?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> It's resolved now, I guess I just wasn't patient enough before.  My 9600GSO is really running at a poor performance right now, but I'm fairly positive it's because of the second pci express slot I have is only running at x4.  At least, I think so...It's a gigabyte p35-ds4 rev 2.0.
> 
> And I have two new additions arriving this weekend as well...
> 
> ...



x4 slots do not slow down GPU2. You are missing almost 2k ppd from the GSO. Does Rivatuner allow both cards to be overclocked?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 10, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> x4 slots do not slow down GPU2. You are missing almost 2k ppd from the GSO. Does Rivatuner allow both cards to be overclocked?



I barely overclocked it, just to see what the gains from a small increase were and now I'm up to 2880 ppd on the GSO.  I still don't know where it's all going, but I'm confident I should be able to hit 3.3k or so with a stable overclock.

Edit:  But to answer your question, yes, it does.  And my timings for everything seem to be drastically lower than what I've seen quite a few 8800GS run at...and I believe they are the same card, no?  Either way, if I don't go home this weekend I'll try to pump it up to see how much I get...I really don't need the 9600GSO to be stable, either.  I'm just using it to display a monitor and to handle the PhysX graphics which I don't really utilize.  Everything else is done through the 8800GT, I'm fairly positive.  I could be wrong though, I am certainly no expert when it comes to dual graphics cards.


----------



## infrared (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, 

I'm helping 'Bow' out, who's just started folding for us. He's got 2x 8800GT's but only 1 monitor, running on Vista 32bit. Every guide i've found on multi-gpu folding says you need 2 monitors and to extend the desktop. Has anyone found a way of doing it without the second monitor?

Thanks.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 11, 2008)

There's a workaround that involves using both cords that the monitor can use (ie, if it has a dvi and a whatever that other thing is called), then plug one cord into the main 8800GT, and the other into the second 8800GT (just check extend desktop onto it...nothing will happen, of course, but still).  There's a guide around somewhere, I'll try to find it for you.

Here's one thing I found:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=3712&p=35916&hilit=monitor+resistor#p35916


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2008)

infrared said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm helping 'Bow' out, who's just started folding for us. He's got 2x 8800GT's but only 1 monitor, running on Vista 32bit. Every guide i've found on multi-gpu folding says you need 2 monitors and to extend the desktop. Has anyone found a way of doing it without the second monitor?
> 
> Thanks.



Does Bow have a TV that he can run the S-Video to from the 2nd card? I have done this in Vista64. I am looking into inventing in cheap VGA dummy plugs that I can mail to members in need.


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does Bow have a TV that he can run the S-Video to from the 2nd card? I have done this in Vista64. I am looking into inventing in cheap VGA dummy plugs that I can mail to members in need.



My tv is to far away, I do have a second monitor but no place to put it keep the ideas comming.  
I have to work all weekend, but am going to work on overclocking the cards when I can.

Once I get both cards Folding may get the cpu going also.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

Bow said:


> My tv is to far away, I do have a second monitor but no place to put it keep the ideas comming.
> I have to work all weekend, but am going to work on overclocking the cards when I can.
> 
> Once I get both cards Folding may get the cpu going also.



set it on the floor it only needs to be there to get things started!


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok then what do I have to do?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 11, 2008)

Unplug it after you start the clients.  That's all.

And buck, there are already VGA dummies for sale around ~15 a piece (not worth it to me, 3 dummies = one 9600GSO)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> Unplug it after you start the clients.  That's all.
> 
> And buck, there are already VGA dummies for sale around ~15 a piece (not worth it to me, 3 dummies = one 9600GSO)


 I can solder em' up for a few dollars each. I'm pretty handy like that


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2008)

Rookie question, when Folding with 2 gpu's you turn sli off.  I do alot of gaming, so can I turn sli on to play or will is screw things up?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2008)

Bow said:


> Rookie question, when Folding with 2 gpu's you turn sli off.  I do alot of gaming, so can I turn sli on to play or will is screw things up?


If you are gonna fold and play games at the same time, leave SLI off. SLI cannot be on at *anytime while folding*. I also find that i must drop my primary cards clocks to stock or she crashes mid-game. This is only when playing games BTW.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 11, 2008)

If I'm folding while playing, I loose in average 10FPS over the total - results obtained via FRAPS.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 11, 2008)

I need some help please! I know I SUCK - don't need to mention.

I just want to add the statistics info. Just like Buck_Nasty have. I edited my signature adding the link:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking....aaaaaaa&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=0000CC&c5=aaaa

But the result is just the link, not showing the square info.

Thanks


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I need some help please! I know I SUCK - don't need to mention.
> 
> I just want to add the statistics info. Just like Buck_Nasty have. I edited my signature adding the link:
> 
> ...




Here is the cut and paste from my signature that seems to work. You would just need to substitute your user number and replace the two spots with "xxx" with "URL" and the "zzz" with "IMG"

[xxx=http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=355603][zzz]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=355603[/zzz][/xxx]


----------



## Bow (Oct 12, 2008)

stupid question, can't find my user number.


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 12, 2008)

Bow said:


> stupid question, can't find my user number.



Not a stupid question. It took me a while to find it. Go to the link below and then enter your username in the search field. Your user number will show up in the left frame after you click on your name.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Here is the cut and paste from my signature that seems to work. You would just need to substitute your user number and replace the two spots with "xxx" with "URL" and the "zzz" with "IMG"
> 
> [xxx=http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=355603][zzz]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=355603[/zzz][/xxx]



Thanks very much for the effort Daddio!!

But...  as you can see below, is still showing only the link! goddamn...

[xRL=http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=376693][/IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=376693[/IMG][/xRL]

x = U


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks very much for the effort Daddio!!
> 
> But...  as you can see below, is still showing only the link! goddamn...



you put a slash at the first , remove it.

the / means end, and is only used on the last one, not the first one.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you put a slash at the first , remove it.
> 
> the / means end, and is only used on the last one, not the first one.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Cheers Mussels!! I own you one!
> 
> Do you drink Corona Extra?
> 
> Thanks very much to you and Daddio



never drank it. not exactly a common beer here in aus.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2008)

*Holy Crap!*

Do you guy realize how many points we are cranking out each week? At out current average of 143k ppd we will have 1.01 Million points per week! Is anyone having trouble getting cards up and running??? Please post so we can get it sorted out. *Great work and Keep Folding*!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 12, 2008)

I am a dumbass when it come to software, copying files and what not, so to get the other card going is going to take me some time...:laugh...sry

I want to get my q6600 folding also, can someone get me a link, and some tips to get the best performance out of my proc.

Thanks


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you guy realize how many points we are cranking out each week? At out current average of 143k ppd we will have 1.01 Million points per week! Is anyone having trouble getting cards up and running??? Please post so we can get it sorted out. *Great work and Keep Folding*!!!
> 
> Hey Buck, Great numbers!
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyway of increasing my PPD?

Its at 1981 with my stock 3850.

so yea any chance to boost it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> BUCK NASTY said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guy realize how many points we are cranking out each week? At out current average of 143k ppd we will have 1.01 Million points per week! Is anyone having trouble getting cards up and running??? Please post so we can get it sorted out. *Great work and Keep Folding*!!!
> ...


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk said:
> 
> 
> > What are your clocks on the 8800GTS? I can only get 6010 ppd out of mine.
> ...


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Anyway of increasing my PPD?
> 
> Its at 1981 with my stock 3850.
> 
> so yea any chance to boost it?




WhiteLotus, these are the numbers I get too for a HD 3850. I tried to go crazy OC'ing but didn't work out well (VPU Recover starts resetting the card all the time). 

Cheers


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2008)

Bow said:


> I am a dumbass when it come to software, copying files and what not, so to get the other card going is going to take me some time...:laugh...sry
> 
> I want to get my q6600 folding also, can someone get me a link, and some tips to get the best performance out of my proc.
> 
> Thanks



Check the link in my SIG for F@H Affinity Changer.

Download and install it, it'll install as a service that automatically runs whenever windows is running, takes little-to-no resources.

Then download F@H SMP Client 6.xx (whatever the newest is), install it into 2 different installs. I usually put a "1" at the end of the first install and "2" at the end of the second, I usually assing then as that corresponding machine ID too. Next, I noticed in the most recent version of F@H SMP that during setup, go into advanced settings, and the 2nd from last question is "Do you want to Allow Unlocking Affinity?" N for No, Y For Yes, Currently No, blah blah...change that to YES on both of them...this allows Affinity Changer to do it's job. Once you have them setup, just open them up, minimize and F@H Affinity changer will work on them, it might take a bit at first due to it having to figure out what WU goes to what core considering you'll have 8 threads of work, it mixes and matches so each core can get more work done.

This substantially increased my PPD, but it also increased the time it'd take to finish WU's since I was doing more of them at once. It is completely reversable, if you want uninstall FAH Aff. Changer, and just run one instance of FAH SMP.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

What's the big deal having a Quad core instead of a dual for CPU folding?


----------



## Bow (Oct 12, 2008)

I think with the quad I can fold on 3 cores leaving one to the pc....something like that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> What's the big deal having a Quad core instead of a dual for CPU folding?


The Intel Q6600 is especially prolific at CPU folding. With the proper set-up/work units, you can expect between 3k to 3.6K ppd. As Kursah stated, you can run 8 threads simultaneously with the Affinity Changer. Before GPU2 came along, this was the way to go.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> WhiteLotus, these are the numbers I get too for a HD 3850. I tried to go crazy OC'ing but didn't work out well (VPU Recover starts resetting the card all the time).
> 
> Cheers



ah i see, oh well.

Every little counts


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> What's the big deal having a Quad core instead of a dual for CPU folding?



Simply put, more folding power with the SMP client support. One SMP client supports and was designed more for 4 cores. Using Affinity Changer, and running 2 SMP clients for a total of 8 threads worth of folding can give you quite a nice ammount of CPU folding power.

My e8600 at 4.5ghz still pales in comparison to just one SMP client on my old q6600 at 3.6GHz, it's just that much more power to utilize and get the job(s) done. It's not a big deal, but might as well make the best of what you have. I even run Affinity changer on a dual core so I can run 4 threads on one SMP client instead of 2. The score goes up about 4-500PPD I've noticed, and I get more work done, makes me feel better about donating if I can get more done ya know? Either way, whether you care more about your PPD and score or more about donating and helping fight diseases, it's a win-win situation...so mmaakk, I ask you why not make a big deal out of getting more work done if you wanna get involved and it's easy to do?


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 12, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Simply put, more folding power with the SMP client support. One SMP client supports and was designed more for 4 cores. Using Affinity Changer, and running 2 SMP clients for a total of 8 threads worth of folding can give you quite a nice ammount of CPU folding power.
> 
> My e8600 at 4.5ghz still pales in comparison to just one SMP client on my old q6600 at 3.6GHz, it's just that much more power to utilize and get the job(s) done. It's not a big deal, but might as well make the best of what you have. I even run Affinity changer on a dual core so I can run 4 threads on one SMP client instead of 2. The score goes up about 4-500PPD I've noticed, and I get more work done, makes me feel better about donating if I can get more done ya know? Either way, whether you care more about your PPD and score or more about donating and helping fight diseases, it's a win-win situation...so mmaakk, I ask you why not make a big deal out of getting more work done if you wanna get involved and it's easy to do?



Thanks for the explanation Kursah!! I agree with you 100%. Why make 10 if you can make 12, 15 or 20?

I have 3 PCs running Core2Duo @ home: 6800Extreme, E6850 and E8400. Looking at "the Gamer eyes" QuadCore doesn't bring that extra juice yet.

So... I'm still a Dual Core Fan. But you did open my eyes about the Affinity and double threads.

Cheers


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2008)

So am I dude, that's why I sold my Q and got a newer 45nm dual core. Dual cores are perfect for gamers still...especially with higher speeds extracted from the newer 7xxx and 8xxx chips. Don't get me wrong, I am a dual core guy myself, but there's a lot of power in Q6600's...really I had no need to sell it, and get a 45nm, but I figured someone that wanted or needed a Q could put it to better use...folding was all that would utilize all 4 cores, so I got rid of it.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 13, 2008)

just joined the team. dont have much to workwith, but i'll help a little bit.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 13, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> just joined the team. dont have much to workwith, but i'll help a little bit.



THANKS A LOT!! ANY EXTRA POINT TO THE TEAM IS WELCOME!!

OVER HERE FOLDING IS OUR LAST NAME.

KEEP UP THE JOB!


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Check the link in my SIG for F@H Affinity Changer.
> 
> Download and install it, it'll install as a service that automatically runs whenever windows is running, takes little-to-no resources.
> 
> ...




I d/l'd and nothing happened, installed and nothing, nothing at all, uninstalled and trid again and the same it did nothing????


----------



## Kursah (Oct 13, 2008)

Got more explanation then that? Installed affinity changer? SMP client(s), once or twice? As I described or differently? machine ID's set properly? As I said, at first it might not appear to do anything, it has to learn how effective each thread is before it will re-allocate it via affinity set to a cpu/thread.

You'll see FAH Affinity Changer in running services.

EDIT: Come to think of it I forgot one little tidbit! Sorry! Open the shortcut and under target add -smp...that will activate SMP usage in the new SMP client otherwise it will go single core mode!

Like this: "D:\Program Files\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" -smp

Do that on both shortcuts and you should be okay...may have to re-install if you d/l'd single core WU's...it's all good tho. Again my bad! haha!


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Got more explanation then that? Installed affinity changer? SMP client(s), once or twice? As I described or differently? machine ID's set properly? As I said, at first it might not appear to do anything, it has to learn how effective each thread is before it will re-allocate it via affinity set to a cpu/thread.
> 
> You'll see FAH Affinity Changer in running services.
> 
> ...



How do I set machine ID??


----------



## Kursah (Oct 13, 2008)

Bow said:


> How do I set machine ID??



I recommend you read the instructions section for the SMP client.

Once you install the program, you gotta go to the install dir, run the install executable and setup your windows login/password. You actually must have a password for getting into windows...I just use Vista Tuner to auto login so I don't notice it.

Then when you run the actual SMP client for the first time, it will ask a series of questions. Name, team #, Mach ID, and then Advanced Options, you'll want to scroll thru advanced options and select YES for FAH SMP Affinity unlock (iirc it's set to no). Then it will start running for the first time. I close it and restart to allow the SMP and affinity change to take effect because they won't on the first run immediately after setup.

Like I said before, need more info of what you're dealing with here...I was ASSuming that you had already properly set up the SMP clients....again I recommend you read the SMP instructions to get a better idea of what you need to do in order to have it properly setup (link next to the download iirc will have some info for ya, and maybe a forum thread or something linked also). We'll getcha straightened out...just need more from your end to figure out what you do and don't have going, what you do and don't have set, and a little reading from your side will definately help. SMP clients can be a pain the first couple times, but after that it's a breeze.


----------



## infrared (Oct 13, 2008)

Quite an interesting fact. We're the 65th highest producing team, by our 24 hour average score!

Also, we're headed for 150th position soon!

Good job everyone.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 13, 2008)

*New Rigs Folding*

Hi Everybody!

News from mmaakk:

I did replace 2 ATI cards (2x HD 3870) from one of my PC's. I bought 2 new cards - nVidia Palit 9800 GT 512Mb DDR3. I was hoping to get at least 6K PPD each, looking that I'm doing 6.4K PPD with my 8800 GTS G92 with OC, but didn't work out well. The 9800 GT at stock values - 600/1500/900 - was getting around 3.7K PPD. Than the nightmare started when I tried to OC the cards. I found some reviews like "Gigabyte 9800GT 787/1863/1075" so I went for it!!! 

Resuming the story...  my actual values 

Card PCIe 1 = 684/1579/900

Card PCIe 2 = 714/1618/932

PPD: 4,411.91 per card :shadedshu

I was always an ATI guy. So I can handle OC, BIOS mod, etc... very well. But with nVidia the only tool I'm using is RivaTuner.

PLEASE I NEED SUGGESTIONS TO A BETTER OC FOR THE 9800GT. EVEN GPU OVER VOLTAGE IS WELCOME IF NECESSARY.

I got so pissed with all that, so just to get things better I'm folding now with my Gamer rig too (2x HD 3870X2). FahMon says 22K PPD total - check attached pic.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 13, 2008)

Great. OK, so I know nothing about this lark. How do I know if it is actually doing anything? one of my cores is currently getting put to good use so it seems to be working. Box says 0/5000, how long until I can expect that to start moving? And when i click "Display" it shits out and dies. what does that do (when it works?)

Questions, questions....
-Cuzza


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 13, 2008)

right click - status and log file.

What does that say?


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 13, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> News from mmaakk:
> 
> ...



Something is not right... I have 2 8800gt that are oc to 800 on
the cores and they get in the 5000 to 6000 range. Is it possible the ATI drivers aree not completely cleaned off? Maybe there is a conflict?


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 13, 2008)

# Windows CPU Systray Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.20

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Sam\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86


[19:39:22] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:39:22] - User name: Cuzza (Team 50711)
[19:39:22] - User ID: 6AE8CFFF063605D7
[19:39:22] - Machine ID: 1
[19:39:22] 
[19:39:22] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:39:22] Initialization complete
[19:39:22] 
[19:39:22] + Processing work unit
[19:39:22] Core required: FahCore_82.exe
[19:39:22] Core found.
[19:39:22] Working on queue slot 01 [October 13 19:39:22 UTC]
[19:39:22] + Working ...
[19:39:22] 
[19:39:22] *------------------------------*
[19:39:22] Folding@Home PMD Core
[19:39:22] Version 1.03 (September 7, 2005)
[19:39:22] 
[19:39:22] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:39:22] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:39:22] - Files status OK
[19:39:22] - Expanded 20426 -> 130112 (decompressed 636.9 percent)
[19:39:22] 
[19:39:22] Project: 896 (Run 4, Clone 520, Gen 26)
[19:39:22] 
[19:39:22] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:39:22] Entering M.D.
[19:39:28] Protein: p896_p53longpeptides_GB
[19:39:28] 
[19:39:28] Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps  (0%)
[19:40:10] Opening C:\Users\Sam\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86\MyFolding.html...
[19:54:23] Writing checkpoint files

That's what it says. And its reading 50/5000 now so that's progress! Keep folding guys.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> News from mmaakk:
> 
> ...



*Mmaakk, I want to start be saying thank you for you efforts and contributions to TPU*! I have the answer to your problem. In Rivatuner, you must un-link the shaders from the core on the o/c'ing window. You want to take your shaders into the 1800/1900+ range and leave the core in the low 700's. Memory is not as important, but a small boost won't hurt(850'ish). Fiddle until you find your highest stable overclocks. Good luck and watch your PPD climb.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> News from mmaakk:
> 
> ...



*Mmaakk, I want to start be saying thank you for you efforts and contributions to TPU*! I have the answer to your problem. GPU2 is very shader intensive. In Rivatuner, you must un-link the shaders from the core in the o/c'ing window. You want to take your shaders into the 1800/1900+ range and leave the core in the low 700's. Memory is not as important, but a small boost won't hurt(850'ish). Fiddle until you find your highest stable overclocks. Good luck and watch your PPD climb.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2008)

*Big News for GPU2 - 10% Boost to PPD*

In case no one has seen these yet there has been new cores released for both GPU2 clients. The threads discussing each of these on the F@H forums is below. 
**This is a real-time 10% boost for Nvidia cards.*

**ATI 4870x2 can now fold under both cores in XP only.* 

*Nvidia 1.15* http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=6203

*ATI 1.17 *http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6199

*It's very simple to upgrade the core:

1. Shut the client down.
2. Open the F@H GPU2 program folder(not the shortcut's). 
3. Find the "F@h Core 11" file and delete it(ATI users should re-name the core instead of deleting, due to possible issues).
4. Re-start the client with the usual shortcut and the new core will be downloaded automatically.
5. Sit back and watch your PPD increase by 10%.*

Please leave a thanks if this helped you.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 14, 2008)

=) Thanks.

I wouldn't have checked that for a while o.o

Also...how far can you push shaders....I'm still only getting 2.8-2.9kish out of my second card, a 9600GSO.  I'm told they can easily hit 4.5k at the very least  -  I think it's partly due to being the second card (not sure why), and partly because the shaders are so low (right now they are at 1534.  How far can I push these without bricking the card /// getting driver errors?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> =) Thanks.
> 
> I wouldn't have checked that for a while o.o
> 
> Also...how far can you push shaders....I'm still only getting 2.8-2.9kish out of my second card, a 9600GSO.  I'm told they can easily hit 4.5k at the very least  -  I think it's partly due to being the second card (not sure why), and partly because the shaders are so low (right now they are at 1534.  How far can I push these without bricking the card /// getting driver errors?



I can run my 9600GSO's up to 1800+ on the shaders, but you must un-link the shaders/core in Rivatuner/EVGA Precision. Core should be low 700's and memory @ 850'ish. Just tool around until you find your highest stable shader o/c.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 14, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I can run my 9600GSO's up to 1800+ on the shaders, but you must un-link the shaders/core in Rivatuner/EVGA Precision. Core should be low 700's and memory @ 850'ish. Just tool around until you find your highest stable shader o/c.



I didn't think it had to be "stable" to fold?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> I didn't think it had to be "stable" to fold?


Stable as is the client not returning "early end units" or "unstable machine".


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok so I just got my new build put together and I want to start folding!   I dl'd the core for my cpu and then I started working with the gpu client.  Seems only the gpu client is at work, is that the way it's supposed to be?  Can only one client be preforming at a time?

If I'm missing something about how I can fold with my cpu and gpu at the same time please someone point me in the right direction.

And super props to Bucknasty who has been leading this effort!  Great Job Man!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> In case no one has seen these yet there has been new cores released for both GPU2 clients. The threads discussing each of these on the F@H forums is below.
> **This is a real-time 10% boost for Nvidia cards.*
> 
> **ATI 4870x2 can now fold under both cores in XP only.*
> ...




I'll load it up tonight after work...
Got my cpu up and folding
I still need to get my other vid card going, just not enough hours in a day


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Buck_N for the heads up!!

I already update the files, around 1 hour ago, but my PPD numbers still the same. No problems for XP but my Vista PC didn't like the new core 1.17. And the process that was 84% done is gone! 

...starting @ 1% again 

About the new cards I got Palit 9800GT (fu__ing cards!!) will return to the store next Saturday and get 2  8800GTS G92 just like the one I already have and  roll @ 6K+ PPD!!!

Will spend some quality time now figuring out about the 2 cores running for my pair or 3870X2.

*A BETTER PERFORMANCE FOLDING IS ALWAYS GREAT NEWS!! MORE WORK DONE TO OUR GOAL - SAVE THE PLANET AGAINST DISEASES.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks Buck_N for the heads up!!
> 
> I already update the files, around 1 hour ago, but my PPD numbers still the same. No problems for XP but my Vista PC didn't like the new core 1.17. And the process that was 84% done is gone!
> 
> ...



Does it show the new core in the work log when you start GPU2?

+1 on the 8800GTS. I just ordered a re-certified EVGA 8800GTS G92 off the Egg today for $109.00 + free shipping. Here comes another 6700PPD

On another note, I have found a home for my rigs. At work we have a server room that has ample space/electrical and plenty of air conditioning to battle the heat of these cards. I got the OK to set up 4 rigs there and the elec is free! Only downside is I must provide UPS back-up for the rigs in case of power failure. This may cost a little bit of cash considering the amp draw of 4 rigs. I will work on it and post pics when set-up.


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2008)

I was looking at my Folding and it says I am folding for more than one team???
how can I fix that??


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 15, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does it show the new core in the work log when you start GPU2?



Yes it does!

1.15 nVidia

1.17 ATI


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2008)

Bow said:


> I was looking at my Folding and it says I am folding for more than one team???
> how can I fix that??



Go into the install DIR, and delete the client.cfg (iirc) file...that will delete your setup, login, password, machine id, team number info...so you'll have to re-setup your clients...but that's how I've done it before...now I type 50711 in my sleep lol!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 15, 2008)

OK. My pair of 3870X2 is folding now with 4 Cores!!  

AM I REALLY EXITED ABOUT THAT??

NOT YET...

Before the alterations the 2 cards were doing 2,300 PPD each.

Now with 4 cores I'm getting 1,300 PPD per core.

Resuming I went from 4,600 to 5,200 PPD.

I was expecting something better...


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Bow...

I noticed that it worked out!!

Cheers!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> OK. My pair of 3870X2 is folding now with 4 Cores!!
> 
> AM I REALLY EXITED ABOUT THAT??
> 
> ...



Are you sure you have all the flags set correctly? You should be getting better numbers than that.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 15, 2008)

I did the exact same way when I had 2 GPUs running @ the same PC.

-gpu 0
-gpu 1

and now 2 and 3.

Opening the display, right away I noticed...

from around 480 iter/sec to 260 now.

OK, during the weekend I will play around better.

Cheers


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 15, 2008)

My PS3 is officially up and folding =)

The server should be done before this weekend, although it's PPD may be a bit on the  side.  (6000+ and onboard HD 3200).

=)


----------



## infrared (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not seeing this 10% increase. It looks like it's downloaded the right core, because it says 1.15 in the log. Does it need to finish the current WU before you notice the difference? 

Ah, nvm. Looking back through the logs i was already running on the new core  And there i was hoping for 6k lol


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> I'm not seeing this 10% increase. It looks like it's downloaded the right core, because it says 1.15 in the log. Does it need to finish the current WU before you notice the difference?
> 
> Ah, nvm. Looking back through the logs i was already running on the new core  And there i was hoping for 6k lol



Same thing happened to me


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2008)

Are my numbers good for a single card?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2008)

Bow said:


> Are my numbers good for a single card?


Please post the card/clocks/ ppd that you have so we can have a point of reference.


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Please post the card/clocks/ ppd that you have so we can have a point of reference.




[7]_Bow_5385_5506_NV_8800GT 512MB_676/1600/950_178.13_Vista32_q6600@3.0ghz



Will do as soon as I get home from work


----------



## infrared (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, 5385ppd out of an 8800GT is very good! That was the whole intention of my other thread, so you can make the comparison youself 

Your 8800GT is almost performing the same as my 8800GTS (5529)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2008)

Bow said:


> [7]_Bow_5385_5506_NV_8800GT 512MB_676/1600/950_178.13_Vista32_q6600@3.0ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Will do as soon as I get home from work



Bow, I bet you can get more out of that card. Un-link the core/shaders and go for the following:

Core - 725mhz
Shaders - 1750mhz(or more)
Memory - 875mhz

Try that and let me know.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome! I'm on the list now! Never turning my computer off again. Better get the old Athlon 1200 folding too. It's otherwise useless right now


----------



## infrared (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice one Cuzza.

Update for me! Just upped the clocks on my e8400 to 4.14ghz, and installed the affinity changer. Now the SMP client is munching through WU's like there's no tomorow! Does approx 2800ppd without the gpu client running. More in the CPU yet, i'm on 1.3v atm, don't wanna go past 1.35v if possible. 4.25-4.3ghz should be possible with <1.4v


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does it show the new core in the work log when you start GPU2?
> 
> +1 on the 8800GTS. I just ordered a re-certified EVGA 8800GTS G92 off the Egg today for $109.00 + free shipping. Here comes another 6700PPD
> 
> On another note, I have found a home for my rigs. At work we have a server room that has ample space/electrical and plenty of air conditioning to battle the heat of these cards. I got the OK to set up 4 rigs there and the elec is free! Only downside is I must provide UPS back-up for the rigs in case of power failure. This may cost a little bit of cash considering the amp draw of 4 rigs. I will work on it and post pics when set-up.



Congrats Buck!!!

Do you already have the hardware for the new rigs?

Let us know!

Cheers


----------



## Bow (Oct 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bow, I bet you can get more out of that card. Un-link the core/shaders and go for the following:
> 
> Core - 725mhz
> Shaders - 1750mhz(or more)
> ...



Ok all set , seems to be running good, keep ya posted


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Team.

I need to clear out one doubt.

FahMon total PPD for me is saying 20K+ for all my rigs. 6 video cards + 2 CPU folding. Running this way already for 4 days 24/7.

Now, why my "Stats Sig Images" 24Hr avg. is only 13K?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2008)

I finally networked my rigs so I can display all clients in Fahmon together. It's alot easier than checking 3 different monitors I should have another 6600 PPD online Monday. Fold On!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello Team.
> 
> I need to clear out one doubt.
> 
> ...


Your average is all points over 7 days. If you just added additional cards, you will see it jump towards the end of the 7 day period. It takes a week to get back up to your average when you shut anything down.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY you have all the answers!! 

Thanks


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 16, 2008)

Is it possible to read the PPD from a PS3 over the network?  In addition, when using remote access (windows remote access) to access my folding computer, it makes the video card clients stop after they send their results.  When I open up the computer, it is at the login screen saying "logged in."  I am presuming that because I am remote accessing, it is stopping the GPU clients.  Is there a workaround for this?  Or should I just use a different remote access program?  Thanks,

William


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Well, I decided to start folding for TPU. I'm still a bit new to this, so I have a few questions of what might be going on to my compy.

Right now I am jus folding with my 8800 GTX. I've noticed though that whenever it is running, my mouse is very glitchy. And my Core 3 is at 100% on my CPU usage. I thought it wuld just use my GPU to process this, and not the CPU.

Any ideas?

Thanks TPU, and glad to  finally be helping out for a better cause.

-Andrew

(nut shell specs:

8800 GTX, 680i Mobo, q6600 @ 2.4, 4bg ram, Windows XP Pro )


----------



## infrared (Oct 18, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> Right now I am jus folding with my 8800 GTX. I've noticed though that whenever it is running, my mouse is very glitchy. And my Core 3 is at 100% on my CPU usage. I thought it wuld just use my GPU to process this, and not the CPU.



Hey, thanks for contributing 

The old GPU core used to be quite heavily cpu dependant, so it looks like you've got the old core. If you close the gpu client, the go to c:\documents and settings\username\application data\folding@home\folding@home-gpu\ and delete fahcore_11, it will automatically download the newer core next time you run it. You should have very little cpu usage, and it will complete the WU's faster.

Hope this helps


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 18, 2008)

*I'm Happy Now!! (finally)*

Hello TPU F@H Team!!

If you follow the posts will know that I was frustrated with 2 video cards Palit 9800GT recently bought. So I did return the cards yesterday and got 2 beauties:

Asus EN9800GT ULTIMATE/HTDP/512M

It's a 9800GT OC but with 128 shaders instead of 112 (default 9800GT).

So I went from 4.4K PPD (Palit) to 6.5K PPD each with the new cards (ASUS).

That's my new Total PPD now:  26.8K  






BE HAPPY
*KEEP FOLDING!*


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 18, 2008)

infrared said:


> Hey, thanks for contributing
> 
> The old GPU core used to be quite heavily cpu dependant, so it looks like you've got the old core. If you close the gpu client, the go to c:\documents and settings\username\application data\folding@home\folding@home-gpu\ and delete fahcore_11, it will automatically download the newer core next time you run it. You should have very little cpu usage, and it will complete the WU's faster.
> 
> Hope this helps



Glad to be helping. I tried to delete the file, but still same CPU usage, and glitchy mouse. Would having 2.8gb of Ram viable to windows be doing this by chance?


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 18, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> So I went from 4.4K PPD (Palit) to 6.5K PPD each with the new cards (ASUS).
> 
> That's my new Total PPD now:  26.8K



I have no clue what that means, but nice work!

I, on the other hand, installed Ubuntu on my Athlon 1200 machine today and (after much cocking about, since I know jack s**t about Linux) got it folding.

It is, however, a bit slow. First work unit is going to take 11 days.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 18, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I have no clue what that means, but nice work!
> 
> I, on the other hand, installed Ubuntu on my Athlon 1200 machine today and (after much cocking about, since I know jack s**t about Linux) got it folding.
> 
> It is, however, a bit slow. First work unit is going to take 11 days.



Hey Cuzza!

PPD means Points Per Day. You can download "FahMon" Folding@Home Monitor at:

http://www.fahmon.net/download.html

With fahmon you'll be able to check your projects performance.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah. I did that a few days ago, I cant get it to work.

EDIT: After putting some ACTUAL THOUGHT into the problem, I have got it to work. Sitting at 100.37 ppd. Rock on!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello TPU F@H Team!!
> 
> If you follow the posts will know that I was frustrated with 2 video cards Palit 9800GT recently bought. So I did return the cards yesterday and got 2 beauties:
> 
> ...



Oh, I know those cards. They are 8800GTS's in disguise!!!!! Great card by the way. 

On another note, looky at what I found this morning @ CompUSA. 2 of the venerable XFX 8800GS's for 45.99 each after rebate! I'm not crazy about the cooler design, but it's a solid performer nonetheless. Max 2 cards per rebate/household or I would have bought all 4 that they had:shadedshu. I getting closer to setting up the 4xGPU rig that I have had my eye on since beginning folding. I hope to have it up and running by early November. That will put my total count to 12 GPU and 4 SMP clients. PPD should end up around 65K Keep folding and let's make TPU a contender!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2008)

*Wtf Mmaakk???*

Doin' a little stealth action, are we? Sneaking up on the Buck? Check out the 24hr totals...


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 19, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, I know those cards. They are 8800GTS's in disguise!!!!! Great card by the way.
> 
> On another note, looky at what I found this morning @ CompUSA. 2 of the venerable XFX 8800GS's for 45.99 each after rebate! I'm not crazy about the cooler design, but it's a solid performer nonetheless. Max 2 cards per rebate/household or I would have bought all 4 that they had:shadedshu. I getting closer to setting up the 4xGPU rig that I have had my eye on since beginning folding. I hope to have it up and running by early November. That will put my total count to 12 GPU and 4 SMP clients. PPD should end up around 65K Keep folding and let's make TPU a contender!!!!!





BUCK NASTY said:


> Doin' a little stealth action, are we? Sneaking up on the Buck? Check out the 24hr totals...



CRAZY BUCK!!!

Tell me one thing ...do you still have free PCI-E slots? or are you getting new mobos?

What a deal! 45 bucks for a 88hundred card? Great success! buying 2 ...even better! hehe

About statistics, That pic is from witch web page? The only one I check (daily of course) is http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com. And by the way, looking at the "Top 20 Producers" I'm now after you buddy... hehehe

But don't get me wrong. Don't wanna put you under pressure. Keep some bucks to spend with your girlfriend/wife. Video cards are still expensive and if you keep buying 3 or 4 per month, it will add-on!

Just kidding my friend! KEEP UP THE FANTASTIC WORK


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> CRAZY BUCK!!!
> 
> Tell me one thing ...do you still have free PCI-E slots? or are you getting new mobos?


I have 4 8800GS's(2-XFX & 2-EVGA) just sittin here. I'm waiting for a Foxconn S-939 SLI (had to use up my old CPU's) that should be here Tuesday. I also have an MSI K9A2 Platinum(4 PCI-E) in my cart @ Newegg. You could say I'm having a slot shortage. I welcome the healthy competition that you bring, Mmaakk. It's good for folding and great for TPU!!!!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 19, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 4 8800GS's(2-XFX & 2-EVGA) just sittin here. I'm waiting for a Foxconn S-939 SLI (had to use up my old CPU's) that should be here Tuesday. I also have an MSI K9A2 Platinum(4 PCI-E) in my cart @ Newegg. You could say I'm having a slot shortage. I welcome the healthy competition that you bring, Mmaakk. It's good for folding and great for TPU!!!!



Buck, you didn't answer me about the web-page?

"About statistics, That pic is from witch web page? The only one I check (daily of course) is http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com."

Thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2008)

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=50711

Kakao updates @ 12:30am and every 3 hrs after that. Extreme updates @1am and every 3 hrs after that. Extreme feeds off the Kakao results. Kakao shows actual real-time PPD and Extreme shows your average. I use Kakao to monitor from work that all my rigs are running properly.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 19, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=50711
> 
> Kakao updates @ 12:30am and every 3 hrs after that. Extreme updates @1am and every 3 hrs after that. Extreme feeds off the Kakao results. Kakao shows actual real-time PPD and Extreme shows your average. I use Kakao to monitor from work that all my rigs are running properly.



I was surfing @ the EVGA F@H forum and found other Statistics site:

http://hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=101&tnum=50711

Pretty nice! There are a lot of options on the left side panel like graphs, attack, records...

Please give me your opinion.

Thanks


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2008)

I like that site, messing with it now...seems interesting to say the least.

I submitted a result on Infrared's GPU2 Performance thread...I hope that thread comes back alive soon, I thought it was a damn good idea!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 19, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I like that site, messing with it now...seems interesting to say the least.
> 
> I submitted a result on Infrared's GPU2 Performance thread...I hope that thread comes back alive soon, I thought it was a damn good idea!



Kursah, thanks for the heads up! Just posted results of one of my cards for Infrared!



PS. Nice new "Statistics Sig" ...I guess you really approved the new website I posted!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the fact it posts PPD in the sig, shows active user count etc. Definately some good stuff out there!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the new site too. Pretty neat how it throws the Halloween theme in there. It has more "eye candy" than the other sites. Get it? Eye Candy/Halloween....


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like the new site too. Pretty neat how it throws the Halloween theme in there. It has more "eye candy" than the other sites. Get it? Eye Candy/Halloween....



YOU ARE VERY FUNNY BUCK!

NOW GO BACK TO WORK AND PUT THAT 4 IDLE 8800 TO FOLD FOR US!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> YOU ARE VERY FUNNY BUCK!
> 
> NOW GO BACK TO WORK AND PUT THAT 4 IDLE 8800 TO FOLD FOR US!!!


All right, all right. I won't quit my day job of Folding to become a comedian.
Update:  1 more GPU coming online Tuesday PM. I got about another week and a half on the 4xGPU rig before it is online. Gonna power it with a Antec EA-650. It won't be pretty, but it will work. 

*Lets post up some pics of our current (at this moment) folding rigs. No tidying up allowed!!!!*


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 20, 2008)

*Mak's Lan Party - 2008.09.27*

Last month I had some friends @ my place for a Hard Core Gaming activity. All rigs provided by mmaakk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ6DThjjoYw

Basically we spent the day with Unreal Tournament III and G.R.I.D. Racing.

Fueled by Corona Extra - the BEST MEX! hehe  

...and yes! My AP was a mess

Next one will be this Saturday.

Just for info. I'm the one playing with the LCD TV.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 21, 2008)

This may have been addressed earlier, but how much will folding wear down my GPU? I'm not  to worried, because my 8800 GTX is eVGA. However, how much will this tax the overall wear and tear?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 21, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> This may have been addressed earlier, but how much will folding wear down my GPU? I'm not  to worried, because my 8800 GTX is eVGA. However, how much will this tax the overall wear and tear?



You wont damage your card. The GPU's cooling system is rated for keeping the GPU within its thermal design spec at full load and how long you run it doesnt matter as long as there is adequate ventilation. That applies to gaming too, so its not a problem. 

As to speeding up its death, your card will probably become obsolete by the time that happens with the MTBF of the 8800 GTX. So, you're good.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 21, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> You wont damage your card. The GPU's cooling system is rated for keeping the GPU within its thermal design spec at full load and how long you run it doesnt matter as long as there is adequate ventilation. That applies to gaming too, so its not a problem.
> 
> As to speeding up its death, your card will probably become obsolete by the time that happens with the MTBF of the 8800 GTX. So, you're good.



Good to know. Thanks for the info.

Here's to finding a cure


Just for giggles, any way we can get a tax break building folding rigs?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 22, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Here's to finding a cure
> 
> ...



No, and it's been covered a couple times in this thread and others.  A couple people last year (I think on OCN) had a pretty big debate going with something involving a tax break on it, and tried it, only to be told no.

Edit:  Add a folding sig.

Edit 2:  Here's my current rig, because I live in a POS college apartment with literally 0 space whatsoever and I'm currently painting my case ^^










Side note:  My GPU temps on either card never go above 52C at full load.  =)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

damn it i need to get my rig back up so i can start folding again


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 22, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> No, and it's been covered a couple times in this thread and others.  A couple people last year (I think on OCN) had a pretty big debate going with something involving a tax break on it, and tried it, only to be told no.
> 
> Edit:  Add a folding sig.
> 
> ...



LOL, your fans look pink. Just modded my sig. Thought since I represent TPU, may as well use TPU colors. Enjoy!


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 22, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> LOL, your fans look pink. Just modded my sig. Thought since I represent TPU, may as well use TPU colors. Enjoy!



Well.  White Flash + Red Fans = Pink.  Congratulations, you really should be a graphic designer!  Takes some brains there


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 22, 2008)

xazraelx Great job! Thank you so much for the pics! Will do the same this weekend. I guess no matter color the fan has, the final job - "blow air" will be the same!

THANKS FOR SHARING! AND THANKS FOR FOLDING WITH US!!

CHEERS


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 22, 2008)

Woot! By the end of the day today TPU will surpass Team Apple Computer,Inc. !


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2008)

My sig will not update and show work done for the past couple days???....everything seams to be working on my end..any ideas??

thanks


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 22, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> Well.  White Flash + Red Fans = Pink.  Congratulations, you really should be a graphic designer!  Takes some brains there



I can beez a Graffic Deziner? Wow Weez!!

Actually, this is an element of Photography. The refraction of the light, eg Flash, is combined with the ISO, Apature, Film Speed (not a factor, since this is digital), Room Ambience, Lens Type, Camera firmware, and many more elements of visual perception.

Combine this with the inconstancy of monitor calibrations around the world that will view this image. The quality of the monitor, room ambiance, even temperature can affect the color perception that is the color of your fans.

Because of this inconsistency, we could also decipher the argument with the image in a physical form. However, this would mean relying on a printing process, most likely a Process Printer consisting of the common CMYK color configuration. Here we are  unable to replicate the full color range of the monitor, as the color possibility is not to the full range of RGB (monitor color configuration) is much broader than that of CMYK (Process Color). Another option is Spot Colors. Which would be more chemical accurate to that of a RGB pallet, but still lack the color range, and be of an immense cost.

Also, the color ambiguity can be brought up, as the print quality would range from printer to printer. This could be solved with a Spot Process, as could match the inks chemically.Using the Spot System (Pantone Matching) would alow us to chemically and visually measure the correct level of colors. With use of a Pantone Matcher, which measures the wavelengths of reflected light to convey an understandable variable to which conveys an idea of color. We then can come to a scientific conclusion on whether the color values of your fans, are being fairly represented in your pictures in the formentioned posts. 

Now, this is what I call Pink. This may in fact be your "red", but that is arguable. This could be determined on the psychological level as a study of the Color Theory. Your "Red" fan does not emit red light. Rather, it simply absorbs all the frequencies of visible light shining on it except for a group of frequencies that is perceived as red, which are reflected. Your fan is perceived to be red only because the human eye can distinguish between different wavelengths. However, this perception is subjective as well, and can vary from person to person. 




Wait..what was I trolling about agian. Oh yea, Graphic Designer...

Yea, but Video Games are more appealing. More fun, less trenders and hippies to worry about. But thats an option too.



I other news, (not front page worthy, sorry) my 8400 GS arrived and will be in my rig soon. Not a power house, but for $25, another folding and PhysX card wont hurt.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 22, 2008)

You never even understood color theory, we argued about that for three years before you gave up and said you got it 

My vote would have been to spend an extra $20 and get a better card that can actually fold, plus do physX.  I actually turned off my physX stuff, because it does no good whatsoever unless you are playing those select few games that actually utilize it ><  Maybe in the future it will be worth it.  I can only hope so.  

And hey, I'm also kind of curious to see what kind of PPD these new I7 processors will be getting?  Anyone have any speculation?


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 22, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Woot! By the end of the day today TPU will surpass Team Apple Computer,Inc. !



Yeah, eat our shorts Apple!

Lol. Anyway, so like I was saying, I tried some folding on the old Athlon 1200 and it's very very slow, probably not worth the effort. But I was thinking could I get a decent GPU for it, and get that folding. So I'm wondering, when you are folding on the GPU do you need a decent CPU to back it up, and is there a serious bandwidth requirement because the old mobo is only AGP 2x.
Or maybe it's all a crack pot idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 22, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Yeah, eat our shorts Apple!
> 
> Lol. Anyway, so like I was saying, I tried some folding on the old Athlon 1200 and it's very very slow, probably not worth the effort. But I was thinking could I get a decent GPU for it, and get that folding. So I'm wondering, when you are folding on the GPU do you need a decent CPU to back it up, and is there a serious bandwidth requirement because the old mobo is only AGP 2x.
> Or maybe it's all a crack pot idea. Any thoughts?



You would actually get more PPD folding on the GPU and the Athlon would be just fine. And no, there's no serious bandwidth requirement. What card were you thinking of running the folding client on?


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have one yet. Was hoping for some suggestions.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

xazraelx
with the S1 (i think) on the video card you can't SLI them can you?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 22, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> xazraelx
> with the S1 (i think) on the video card you can't SLI them can you?



I can't SLi my cards because one of them is a 9600GSO and the other is an 8800GT.  I've been looking for a good price on an EVGA 8800GT to put on this computer for SLi, and the S1 was in "conflict" with that when I bought it.  

But no, you can't "typically" do SLi with those aftermarket coolers that take up so much space.    However, I looked around and apparently they make "flexible" SLi connectors, such as here or here.

I haven't used them myself yet, but they apparently "work" just as well as a regular SLi connector, just more feasible when it comes to aftermarket coolers/odd motherboard designs.

Enjoy.

Edit:  And it's actually an Accelero S2, and I would HIGHLY recommend it to ANYONE for the 8800GT (can't say about other cards).  Without a fan blowing on it, I had full load temps of around 49C.  After I put the 9600GSO on there, full load temps are around 52-54C because the 9600GSO traps heat between it and the 8800GT.  It also got rid of that hurricane fan that EVGA had the sadistic desire to put on those cards -  Worst idea ever


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2008)

i have been looking to get a S2 for my 8800GT when i get my rig back up just not sure yet.I get about 59-63c underload with stock cooler but the noise is  i think that says it all


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are my current rigs:
*2 x 8800 GTS 512/E8400 @3.6Ghz*





*2 x 9600 GSO/Phenom X3 8650 @ 2.9GHZ*





*2 x 8800 GS/ S-939 Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.4Ghz*





*2 x XFX 8800 GS/S-939 Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.3Ghz*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

how much higher do the 2 8800GS and the X2 get then the 2 8800GS and the Athlon?

also what kind of PSU is in the last rig? also couldn't you get 2.4ghz on the X2 also?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have been looking to get a S2 for my 8800GT when i get my rig back up just not sure yet.I get about 59-63c underload with stock cooler but the noise is  i think that says it all



I understand completely.

And Buck Nasty : Thanks for showing them off =)  The one with the two 9600GSOs looks upside down, eh?  Always neat to see others' rigs.  I'd give you a can of duster if you lived near me, too...lol.  Which rig do you use for "your" stuff?

Edit:  I find the use of the PS/2 ports funny


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 23, 2008)

*Rig Festival*

Fantastic BUCK!!

Now we all know were all the points come from.  hehe...

Do you leave the cases open or was just for the pics?

Thanks for showing your APPARATUS.

Will do the same during the weekend. My setup is a little different. You'll see.


----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2008)

some day I'll get some time to get my other card folding...been saying that for a long time now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much higher do the 2 8800GS and the X2 get then the 2 8800GS and the Athlon?
> 
> also what kind of PSU is in the last rig? also couldn't you get 2.4ghz on the X2 also?


They climb no higher with the dual core or higher clocks. I could probably use a Sempron to feed the GPU's with no difference in PPD. The Athlon X2 comes in handy for SMP folding on one core. Extra 200-300 pts per day. The PSU on the last rig is a Antec EA-650. Great PSU and capable of fueling 4 GPU's. I will demonstrate that ability on my next rig



xazraelx said:


> I understand completely.
> 
> And Buck Nasty : Thanks for showing them off =)  The one with the two 9600GSOs looks upside down, eh?  Always neat to see others' rigs.  I'd give you a can of duster if you lived near me, too...lol.  Which rig do you use for "your" stuff?
> 
> Edit:  I find the use of the PS/2 ports funny



That case is a Coolermaster HTPC case that has a weird layout. I have not cleaned that case in months. This weekend will be used for some much needed maintenance. Time to break out the compressor and the blow gun. 

Thanks for the comments. I also want to thank everyone for the technical and moral support that is displayed in these forums. You guy's rock here @ TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 23, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks for the comments. I also want to thank everyone for the technical and moral support that is displayed in these forums. You guy's rock here @ TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's why I fold for this team.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm also a fan of Antec PSUs. Have 2 of my rigs with ANTEC.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I'm also a fan of Antec PSUs. Have 2 of my rigs with ANTEC.


Oh yeah, you gotta love the "80+ Certified" goodness that comes with the Antec units. I will not buy any other brand except Corsair. Best bang for the buck! (no pun intended)


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 23, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Best bang for the buck!



That's what she said!!!  Err, uhh...Stroke of immaturity there 

I agree, I won't buy anything other than Antec/Corsair PSUs.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 23, 2008)

i just joined and started contribuing


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 23, 2008)

Good to hear!  =)


----------



## infrared (Oct 23, 2008)

Found this in my SMP log... My CPU seems a bit lost for words


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahah!  That's hilarious.  I'll have to keep an eye out for that =)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2008)

maybe it is like 
"er not another WU "


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

lol my e8400 musta smoked too much pot 

needs a moment to figure out what it is, where it is and what it's supposed to be doing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> lol my e8400 musta smoked too much pot
> 
> needs a moment to figure out what it is, where it is and what it's supposed to be doing


lol been..err nevermind  i got a tip for your e8400 lay off the dooby


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

I just joined the team. I have a question(s).. how are you guys gettn that for your sig? And how can i get one?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> I just joined the team. I have a question(s).. how are you guys gettn that for your sig? And how can i get one?



Here you go:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES




ok I went to that link and it just confuses me.. could you just sum it up a bit on how to use the info in that site?

this is my UN and team id if that helps .. jM      team id  50711


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> ok I went to that link and it just confuses me.. could you just sum it up a bit on how to use the info in that site?



if you PM me with your name that you fold with and the team number i will send you the code for it.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 24, 2008)

Basically, here's mine:


```
(IMG)http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=[b]xazraelx[/b]&t=50711&c1=[i]FFFFFF[/i]&c2=[i]000000[/i]&c3=[i]000000[/i]&c4=[i]0000CC[/i]&c5=[i]FFFFFF[/i](/IMG)
```
Note that I can't include the real img tags, just switch the parentheticals around IMG to brackets.  IE, () to []

To do yours change the bolded part to your folding name.  If you wish to change the colors, then that's what the italicized parts are.  Use this chart to choose your colors:  http://www.2createawebsite.com/build/hex-colors.html

Just play around with it until you like it.  If you need a detailed explanation, or me to do it for you, just let me know what you need.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

this is what happened


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 24, 2008)

Same thing.  If you just started, maybe wait for it to update.  I think it's every three hours.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys .. thanks for all the help Ive been sick and my brain doesnt like to work with the meds im taking, lol good thing I had the week off! I gotta go back tomorrow and all weekend tho


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> Hey guys .. thanks for all the help Ive been sick and my brain doesnt like to work with the meds im taking, lol good thing I had the week off! I gotta go back tomorrow and all weekend tho



i know where ur coming from i have been sick and taking codiean(SP?),nyquil and some other stuff i haven't known whats going on for about 4 days


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know where ur coming from i have been sick and taking codiean(SP?),nyquil and some other stuff i haven't known whats going on for about 4 days



Damn, feeling good eh?  Codeine alone is enough to knock me down.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know where ur coming from i have been sick and taking codiean(SP?),nyquil and some other stuff i haven't known whats going on for about 4 days



Yea ive been taking some loritabs(10s the blue ones) from my script when i dislocated my shoulder for the body aches and NyQuill at nite and DayQuill during the daytime and some sinus/headcongestion stuff from Tylenol. yea im all F'd up  lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> Damn, feeling good eh?  Codeine alone is enough to knock me down.



damn right.  Codeine used to kick me in the arse but not anymore but the 2 of them together  wow is all i can say. if anyone tries it just don't take too much. I take 35ml of nyquil (i know it is more then i should) and 5mg(i think) of Codeine. I tried taking Nyquil Codeine and 1/2 or a Vik (5s) and a shot of fire water it kicked me in the arse big time i slept for almost 2 days after i passed out. DON'T RECOMMEND!


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn right.  Codeine used to kick me in the arse but not anymore but the 2 of them together  wow is all i can say. if anyone tries it just don't take too much. I take 35ml of nyquil (i know it is more then i should) and 5mg(i think) of Codeine. I tried taking Nyquil Codeine and 1/2 or a Vik (5s) and a shot of fire water it kicked me in the arse big time i slept for almost 2 days after i passed out. DON'T RECOMMEND!




I have a high tolerance for painkillers after damn near breaking my back.. and in the same year dislocating my shoulder.. for the 6th time! So ive been taking about 4 1/2  Loritab 10's a day since i got sick last friday. Thats what happens whe you have kids that go to school, they get sick along with the rest of the house!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> I have a high tolerance for painkillers after damn near breaking my back.. and in the same year dislocating my shoulder.. for the 6th time! So ive been taking about 4 1/2  Loritab 10's a day since i got sick last friday. Thats what happens whe you have kids that go to school, they get sick along with the rest of the house!



for a while i was pop'n viks left and right bad habit that i broke. I am not 16 yet so i am still in high school so i get sick alot.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> for a while i was pop'n viks left and right bad habit that i broke. I am not 16 yet so i am still in high school so i get sick alot.



yea i had that habit too but i got off myself .. alot of people underestimate the addiction that comes with eating painkillers. Now i have my wife moderate my dosage because the bigger my script is .. i tend to eat more. But damn bro your only 15  and eatn those like that, I hope you can slow down soon cause your body wont be able to function properly w/o a rehab if you get to far IMO. But I think we should kill this topic and get back to Folding@Home lol before someone says something about going off topic.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> yea i had that habit too but i got off myself .. alot of people underestimate the addiction that comes with eating painkillers. Now i have my wife moderate my dosage because the bigger my script is .. i tend to eat more. But damn bro your only 15  and eatn those like that, I hope you can slow down soon cause your body wont be able to function properly w/o a rehab if you get to far IMO. But I think we should kill this topic and get back to Folding@Home lol before someone says something about going off topic.


i know i need to...

anyways. what are you folding on? (cpu,gpu,PS3...etc)


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

cpu i belive .. i just started so im not to sure exactly, what ever the default is.

Yea .. its CPU .. i moved my cursor over the icon and it says CPU-F@H:Working (780/1000)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> cpu i belive .. i just started so im not to sure exactly, what ever the default is.
> 
> Yea .. its CPU .. i moved my cursor over the icon and it says CPU-F@H:Working (780/1000)



I had a P4 folding at 3.4ghz(at stock volts) (stock 2ghz) it put out higher PPD then my amd x2 5000+BE@3ghz put out. as you know when it came to Athlon and P4 in most cases the Athlon was faster but for some reason the P4  Athlon  i really need to get a new HSF for the 478 rig that i have and clock it to around 4ghz(got to give it above stock volts) and put in my spare 350w PSU and have it fold for me while my main rig isn't folding (i folded on my 8800GT) 
you know you could fold on the 3850 and get higher PPD then folding on the CPU? I wouldn't run them both because your CPU would be killing the PPD trying to feed the GPU while folding


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok F@H has updated but my sig doesnt work =[ WTF m8 

And how would i get my GPU to fold?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> Ok F@H has updated but my sig doesnt work =[ WTF m8
> 
> And how would i get my GPU to fold?



your sig is working now. to get your GPU to fold you have to download the GPU2 client. you can find that on the F@H downloads by clicking high performance clients at the bottom of the page.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your sig is working now. to get your GPU to fold you have to download the GPU2 client. you can find that on the F@H downloads by clicking high performance clients at the bottom of the page.



thanx mang!.. for a young lil shit you sure are helpfull!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 24, 2008)

Last 2 days I've been having a lot of Network problems. Uploading results and downloading new WUs.

I JUST WANT TO CHECK WITH YOU GUYS. ANY PROBLEMS TOO?

I want to know if is my home network that is bringing me trouble or not.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 24, 2008)

not noticed any myself. and i noticed our team ranking -


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Last 2 days I've been having a lot of Network problems. Uploading results and downloading new WUs.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO CHECK WITH YOU GUYS. ANY PROBLEMS TOO?
> 
> I want to know if is my home network that is bringing me trouble or not.



Yea, me too Mmaakk. I woke up this morning to 4 GPU's sitting idle waiting to connect to a server to send results/get work. Add that to the 12 hours my farm lost when we switched ISP's yesterday. Oh well, now with Comcast cable interwebz and the connection is a big improvement over DSL. Now i got to knuckle down and crank out the WU's this weekend.

P.S. ...Got 2 more GPU's coming online by Wed next week....


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 25, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, me too Mmaakk. I woke up this morning to 4 GPU's sitting idle waiting to connect to a server to send results/get work. Add that to the 12 hours my farm lost when we switched ISP's yesterday. Oh well, now with Comcast cable interwebz and the connection is a big improvement over DSL. Now i got to knuckle down and crank out the WU's this weekend.
> 
> P.S. ...Got 2 more GPU's coming online by Wed next week....



I have no problem AT ALL spending elec. with folding but coming back from work and noticing that all my rigs are IDLE - PISS me OFF!!

I guess F@H needs a couple of new servers...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2008)

_jM said:


> thanx mang!.. for a young lil shit you sure are helpfull!



no problem and thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I have no problem AT ALL spending elec. with folding but coming back from work and noticing that all my rigs are IDLE - PISS me OFF!!
> 
> I guess F@H needs a couple of new servers...


 *This is a quote from F@H's blogpage*

A blog all about Folding@home, from its Director, Prof. Vijay Pande 

Update on network issues

As I've discussed before, we have been having issues with a particular subnet (171.64.122.XX) for Folding@home servers.  The symptoms were dropped connections and general challenges returning WUs.  We asked for a new network, just for Folding@home, and after much red tape we have received it and it has been installed on a few trial servers.  So far, it is looking very promising.  VSP07v (171.67.108.11) is an example of a server interface on the new network and it is behaving very well.  We are in the process of updating additional servers.  It's still possible that this isn't a network issue, but given our results with VSP07v, that looks unlikely, so we hope we can now see the light at the end of the tunnel.

We have also started rolling out new GPU servers.  The GPU serverstat pagehttp://fah-web.stanford.edu/localinfo/contact.GPU.html
now shows more servers in general, as well as a much lighter load.  This was possible now that we have the new network.  If all looks good, we'll plan on rolling more out in time.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 25, 2008)

So appologies first, I am lazy and didn't poke my head through the thread any to look for this, but I just got a PS3 and want to fold, but do not see the option.  It is running firmware 2.5, most of the set up stuff I have seen is for older firmware so did something happen with the 2.5 or am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2008)

*Looky what I just bought...*

Look what I bought for $105.00 off of Newegg. (Open Box)

MSI K9A2 Platinum 4 x PCI-E

Nothin' like 21K+ PPD from one board...
Still some available...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136R


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2008)

Holly Shit.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

So I just popped in my new 8400 GS as a Phys X card. Well, some weird stuff is going on, and maybe somebody knows something. 

I'll begin by saying I have a 680i A1 mobo, running Server 2008 as primary OS, with XP on standby. (if this is to confusing, just think of me as having Vista x64) First, I have an 8800 GTX in PCI-E slot 0. I have the 8400 in slot 2, and the blue (Ageia) slot is still open. Now, I have the 8400 configured to do Phys X, and not the 8800. 

Pic for reference:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...122-CK-NF68-A1 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail


Now, I would like to be able to see the temps of the 8400, and also control the fanspeed. I don;t think I'll be doing any folding with this one just yet , but will soon if I find out how to do it. First, I just want to see the temps, and play with that fan. We;ll figure out one thing at a time.

Also, when I go to Fold, the display says my 8400, though I clearly hear the 8800 folding. Any ideas what would be doing that? 

Thanks, 
-Atnevon

PS - holy shit indeed. Go Buck!!!! ^_^


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 25, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Look what I bought for $105.00 off of Newegg. (Open Box)
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum 4 x PCI-E
> 
> ...



That's what a call "F@H Professional Board". Born for *Total Massacre of WU*s.  hehehe...

Can you fit 4 dual slot cards there?

Congratulations Buck!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 25, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> So I just popped in my new 8400 GS as a Phys X card. Well, some weird stuff is going on, and maybe somebody knows something.
> 
> ...



Hello Sir. atnevon!

You need to config -GPU 0 and -GPU 1. Where Zero is your primary PCI-e slot.

For multi GPU folding, just follow the link:

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide#ntoc4

Is not complicated at ALL. Basically you'll need to create a new folder and config 2 shortcuts - for GPU 0 and GPU 1.

Good luck


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Look what I bought for $105.00 off of Newegg. (Open Box)
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum 4 x PCI-E
> 
> ...



Can you run 2 cards in SLI for gaming and run 2 cards for Folding at the same time???


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 25, 2008)

Bow said:


> Can you run 2 cards in SLI for gaming and run 2 cards for Folding at the same time???



No way. This mobo has AMD Chipset. ONLY Crossfire allowed!!

You can have 2 ATI cards "Crossfire Mode" for gaming and 2 more for folding.


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> No way. This mobo has AMD Chipset. ONLY Crossfire allowed!!



ok...but could you run a rig like that,2 gaming ( crossfire ) and 2 folding?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2008)

Bow said:


> ok...but could you run a rig like that,2 gaming ( crossfire ) and 2 folding?



as i understand it yes you can.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 25, 2008)

Bow said:


> ok...but could you run a rig like that,2 gaming ( crossfire ) and 2 folding?



I never tried a quad slot PCI-e board. I don't really know how's gonna be the ATI Catalyst reaction for that.

My guess is no problems. Should work.

PS. At least for now, folding with 4 ATI cards is not that big deal. With two 88hundred you'll get better results. I'm saying that just in case you decide to buy ATI cards instead of nVidia for folding.


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2008)

I use my maching for gaming and folding on the side.  Thats really the reason I have sorta held back folding with 2 cards, I like the sli boost for gaming.

But If I could do both using a motherboard like that ( sli 2 cards for gaming and fold with 2 cards at the same times ) then I am going to get one.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello Sir. atnevon!
> 
> You need to config -GPU 0 and -GPU 1. Where Zero is your primary PCI-e slot.
> 
> ...



Thanks mmaakk, I'm a little confised by the configuration. Is this something I need a BIOS config, Device Manager, ATiTool, ect? I assume this is how I can control 2 fanspeeds for my card.

Also, I'm reading overt the Duel GPU guide now. If this isn;t folding as well as it should, I may just send it back to the Egg, and trade for a 8600 or so. Either way, I got this primaraly as a PhysX card. But if the 8600 work puts out the right numbers, I'll see.

Thanks agian,
-Andrew

PS - I like the "Sir Atnevon". May be a new tag for something someday. Like a badass knight or something.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 25, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> Thanks mmaakk, I'm a little confised by the configuration. Is this something I need a BIOS config, Device Manager, ATiTool, ect? I assume this is how I can control 2 fanspeeds for my card.
> 
> Also, I'm reading overt the Duel GPU guide now. If this isn;t folding as well as it should, I may just send it back to the Egg, and trade for a 8600 or so. Either way, I got this primaraly as a PhysX card. But if the 8600 work puts out the right numbers, I'll see.
> 
> ...



Hello Sir, again! 

All you need to control fan speed is RivaTuner:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

Very easy to use, and you can control multiple cards fan speed, OC'ing, etc...


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 26, 2008)

*New ATI Core - 1.18*

News from the F@H Forum:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6369&start=45&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

If you have an ATI card and want to upgrade the core:

1 - Close F@H app.

2 - Go to:

XP : C:\Documents and Settings\[username]\Application Data\Folding@Home-gpu

Vista: C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Roaming\Folding@Home-gpu

3 - Rename or delete "FahCore_11.exe" - Rename for backup.

4 - Restart F@H app.

The new core will be automatically downloaded to your PC.

You can check if you got the latest core opening the log file: Right click Status/Log file.

If you found the post useful, please click "Thanks".


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

*9600 GSO 384mb back in stock @ Newegg for 49.00 after MIR w/free shipping*

The venerable 9600 GSO Dual Slot is back in stock @ Newegg for $49.00 after rebate w/free shipping. Great deal on a 5200+ PPD card that only draws 80 watts overclocked. *You know you have open PCI-E slots and most 400+ watt PSU's can handle 2X GS/GSO cards folding.* C'mon Guy's , pick up one and fold the $%@# out of it for TPU! 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356


----------



## Eternal (Oct 26, 2008)

I think im gonna join in the F@H fun, when my build is up n running at least.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The venerable 9600 GSO Dual Slot is back in stock @ Newegg for $49.00 after rebate w/free shipping. Great deal on a 5200+ PPD card that only draws 80 watts overclocked. *You know you have open PCI-E slots and most 400+ watt PSU's can handle 2X GS/GSO cards folding.* C'mon Guy's , pick up one and fold the $%@# out of it for TPU!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356




I think my 8800gt's are better?


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

Eternal said:


> I think im gonna join in the F@H fun, when my build is up n running at least.



Yes you must come and join the fun


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 26, 2008)

Can someone recommend me a good affordable AGP card for folding??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

Eternal said:


> I think im gonna join in the F@H fun, when my build is up n running at least.


Let us know if you need any help setting up the client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

Bow said:


> I think my 8800gt's are better?


But the cost of the 8800GT is $110.00 *with no rebate available*. Therefore the 9600 GSO pwns the 8800GT @ PPD per dollar.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Can someone recommend me a good affordable AGP card for folding??



ATI HD3850 AGP in the most powerful AGP card you can use. Expect between 2-3K PPD depending on WU. Nvidia had no AGP cards capable of CUDA and therefore cannot fold.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131090


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> But the cost of the 8800GT is $110.00 *with no rebate available*. Therefore the 9600 GSO pwns the 8800GT @ PPD per dollar.





So Buck are your system specs up to date?  if not what are they


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Try to find out first if you can find an old F@H gpu client. The latest one is compatible only with the Radeon 2K and up. For ATI cards of course.


F@H no longer supports the GPU1 client(i.e. no servers or work units available). See below quote:

May 23rd, 2008
We are nearing the end for the GPU1 project. Our plan is to deactivate the GPU1 client on June 2, 2008.



Bow said:


> So Buck are your system specs up to date?  if not what are they


Which rig(s) are you referring to? I've got 4 running in this room right now.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> F@H no longer supports the GPU1 client(i.e. no servers or work units available). See below quote:
> 
> May 23rd, 2008
> We are nearing the end for the GPU1 project. Our plan is to deactivate the GPU1 client on June 2, 2008.



Thanks for the info. Buck. 

I deleted the message.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> F@H no longer supports the GPU1 client(i.e. no servers or work units available). See below quote:
> 
> May 23rd, 2008
> We are nearing the end for the GPU1 project. Our plan is to deactivate the GPU1 client on June 2, 2008.
> ...


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 26, 2008)

How about the HD 2600XT? How much PPD would I get out of that? I saw one for sale £55 yesterday, that seemed quite expensive to me. and the 3850 AGP is selling for around that price on ebay.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

I need to get all my machiens folding again. More dual core systems, and now a quad with a 4850 and soon two 4850's.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 26, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I need to get all my machiens folding again. More dual core systems, and now a quad with a 4850 and soon two 4850's.



Please Steevo - Get back in action!!!

I think you very well know how to fold...

...after 2+ million points 

As you can see, we are getting hot... hotter over here...
*
1+ MILLION POINTS PER WEEK*

LET'S TRY 2M !!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Core update



Doing that now - plus just overclocked my card a bit more - see if i can break 2000ppd on just this 3850


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Just about to pick up that 9600GSO, I just started folding again on my other one just like it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Fold's in my name but it makes my card run so hot


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Just about to pick up that 9600GSO, I just started folding again on my other one just like it.


I remember when you got that card about 2 months ago.....


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 26, 2008)

*News About Folding with X2 Radeon Cards*

When the core 1.17 came out I tried folding dual gpu but was VERY UNSTABLE.

*Now with the 1.18 I'm completing almost 24 hours folding with my 3870X2 WITHOUT A SINGLE PROBLEM!!!*

THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!

PLEASE ALL 4870X2/3870X2 OWNERS:

*PUT THE TWINS TO SWEAT!!! HEHE...*


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 26, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> How about the HD 2600XT? How much PPD would I get out of that? I saw one for sale £55 yesterday, that seemed quite expensive to me. and the 3850 AGP is selling for around that price on ebay.



Anyone?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2008)

This is a quote from Google Results: 

"My 2600XT gets up to 1285 PPD depending on the WU."


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 26, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Anyone?



You will get 965 PPD average with a 2600XT.

Not bad for an old agp system.

Check the link with the comparison list:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=4263


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 8400GS not doing anything.. Anyone think I can hook that up along with my 4850 and only have the 8400 fold?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2008)

It won't work in Vista because Vista won't allow nVidia and ATi driver to run at the same time.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks guys! 3850 seems like the way to go. Now all I need is to buy one... and probably a new PSU. And Windows XP. And hope it works.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to belong to another team, I have over 4 miollion points total.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I used to belong to another team, I have over 4 miollion points total.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 27, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hello Sir. atnevon!
> 
> You need to config -GPU 0 and -GPU 1. Where Zero is your primary PCI-e slot.
> 
> ...



Well, I still can't get this guide to work. I don't get it. I know there is a bunch of folder copying, and renaming, but when I try it, i get a bunch of errors, and nothing seems to work.

Any nutshell methods out there?


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still looking for ideas why my 9600GSO (overclocked shaders...pretty high) still only tops off at around 3000...I know it can do so much better.  I have the right drivers installed for both cards (8800GT/9600GSO) and the 9600GSO runs in the secondary pci express x16 slot, but only runs at x8 (I believe...not sure if that even matters).

Are there any recommendations or tests I can do to pump this card up to 5k at least?  I'm really disappointed with it's performance thus far.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a guide somewhere that's easy to follow, cause each of my 8800gts's will do about 3000PPD or so and as of right now i can only do one card cause i'm an uber noob.   i'd also like to get smp folding with my 5000 started so i can help out the team here lol.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Is there a guide somewhere that's easy to follow, cause each of my 8800gts's will do about 3000PPD or so and as of right now i can only do one card cause i'm an uber noob.   i'd also like to get smp folding with my 5000 started so i can help out the team here lol.



We have several teamates that are having issues setting up the dual GPU clients and optimizing their current set-ups. I am going to make calls to these members to give a verbal walk through on set ups and tweaks. I can do this weeknites between 7 to 11pm EST. Unfortunately, I can only do this for members in the U.S. & Canada.  If you would like assistance, PM your phone number to me and the timeframe to call and I will gladly assist. With a little help, we should be pushing 200K+ PPD very soon.

P.S. I have another 10.5K coming online by Thursday.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 27, 2008)

*Damn Servers*

AAAAHHHHHHH!!

This is getting ridiculous!

Another day were most of the time my rigs were trying "Attempting to get work packet"...

I don't want even think how many WUs weren't done because of this crap!



[22:06:19] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:06:19] Initialization complete
[22:06:19] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[22:06:19] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:06:19] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:06:19] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[22:06:19] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[22:06:19] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[22:06:19] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[22:06:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:06:38] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:06:39] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[22:06:39] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[22:06:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:06:43] + Could not connect to Work Server
[22:06:43] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[22:06:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:06:54] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:06:54] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[22:06:54] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[22:06:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:06:55] + Could not connect to Work Server
[22:06:55] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[22:07:24] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:07:24] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:07:24] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[22:07:24] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[22:07:24] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:07:25] + Could not connect to Work Server
[22:07:25] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[22:08:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:08:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:08:16] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[22:08:16] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[22:08:16] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:08:17] + Could not connect to Work Server
[22:08:17] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[22:09:41] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:09:41] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:09:41] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[22:09:41] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[22:09:41] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[22:12:22] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:12:22] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:12:23] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[22:12:23] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[22:12:23] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

Yea i had just had a 7 retry to get a new work unit, crazyness!


----------



## infrared (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine failed 18 times to download a WU. And then 9 times trying to upload it.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 28, 2008)

infrared said:


> Mine failed 18 times to download a WU. And then 9 times trying to upload it.



Same thing here.  Funny thing is, last weekend, it was my PS3 doing it.  This week, it's my gpus doing it.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

*mmaakk Rigs*

Hey ALL TPU F@H Hard Workers!!! 

Here they are:






 This is my lovely one: Customized strictly for F@H!
- 8800GTS OC - 6,480 PPD
- P4 3.2Ghz @1.8Ghz - Power saver
- Laptop 20Gb HD - Power saver
- Antec 500W PSU 80+ - Power saver






Here is where I get most of my PPDs:
- 2x 9800GT ASUS ULTIMATE OC - 13,166 PPD
- C2D X6800 @1.6Ghz
- Seagate 80Gb HD
- Antec 600W PSU






That's my Gamer PC:
- 2x HD3870X2 CrossFire - 6,228 PPD - Folding (when I'm not playing hehe!) with 3 GPUs (Why not 4? I'm trying hard to find out!) Still little unstable Rig. 
- C2D E8400 @1.6Ghz
- Seagate 2x 750Gb HD
- Antec 850W PSU 80+






That's my fiancee PC. Folds when she is using and weekends straight.
- HD3870
- C2D E6850 Stock
- WD Green 500Gb HD
- Antec 500W PSU 80+

I HOPE ALL ENJOY THE TRIP! 
COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!  I  like the picture of yuna 

And...why the C2D E8400 @1.6Ghz  ????


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm underclocking my CPUs 'cos is only for GPU folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the nakedness of case-less F@H rigs. Cant get any more ghetto than that!


----------



## Luke (Oct 28, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> AAAAHHHHHHH!!
> 
> This is getting ridiculous!
> 
> ...



I am getting the same problem

anyone know a solution to the problem


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

Luke said:


> I am getting the same problem
> 
> anyone know a solution to the problem



Yeah! Donate a couple of GRAND$ to the University. Guess they need servers upgrade.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well got my PS3 finally folding for TPU, going to do it mostly nights and while I am working as long as I remember.  Don't think that my eeePC will be able to contribute any to the cause though.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Well got my PS3 finally folding for TPU, going to do it mostly nights and while I am working as long as I remember.  Don't think that my eeePC will be able to contribute any to the cause though.



Thanks dark2099 for the PS3. You'll get 1,000 PPD with it!! 

And forget about the eeePC. Will take forever for a WU to finish.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2008)

Newegg has a new one. Single slot and based on the 8800GS PCB. $49.00 after mail in rebate. Best bang for the buck right now.
GET IT WHILE YOU CAN!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130361

Tiger Direct has the same deal, but charges me tax in Fla.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4185304&Sku=E145-9624


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Buck, but over here in Canada we aren't that lucky!

Try to find a "Best bang for the buck" at newegg.ca

Cheers


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Newegg has a new one. Single slot and based on the 8800GS PCB. $49.00 after mail in rebate. Best bang for the buck right now.
> GET IT WHILE YOU CAN!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, wish I had gone for the single slot one instead of the dual slot, the single slot cooler is better than the dual slot.

The PCB used is the same though, they both use the 8800GT PCB.


----------



## xazraelx (Oct 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn, wish I had gone for the single slot one instead of the dual slot, the single slot cooler is better than the dual slot.
> 
> The PCB used is the same though, they both use the 8800GT PCB.



My dual slot cooler works perfectly fine.  Rarely do my temps get above 53 (usually hovers around 50 while folding).  Fan is at 50%.

And for whomever mentioned the PS3 folding, here's what I do:  Go to configuration, set f@h to start instead of "life with playstation" when you click the "Life with playstation" button.  Then go into the configurations for that, and set it to start after inactivity of 20 minutes (or whatever you prefer).  I set mine to turn off after 6 hours, simply because I'm not too comfortable with the heat this thing pushes out (at least it pushes it OUT instead of RRoD lol).  That way, whenever I walk into my room, I swipe my finger across the power button and go do something else.  It automatically starts folding and automatically shuts down for me =)

And if you have a PSP, you can control the startup/shutdown from the psp anywhere


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

OK - 6:00 AM - I'm shutting down my rigs for today!

4 WUs DONE DURING ALL NIGHT - TALKING ABOUT ALL RIGS. 

I'M NOT SPENDING ELECTRICITY FOR NOTHING.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 28, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> OK - 6:00 AM - I'm shutting down my rigs for today!
> 
> 4 WUs DONE DURING ALL NIGHT - TALKING ABOUT ALL RIGS.
> 
> I'M NOT SPENDING ELECTRICITY FOR NOTHING.



this purely because of the wait for sending and receiving WU?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 28, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> My dual slot cooler works perfectly fine.  Rarely do my temps get above 53 (usually hovers around 50 while folding).  Fan is at 50%.
> 
> And for whomever mentioned the PS3 folding, here's what I do:  Go to configuration, set f@h to start instead of "life with playstation" when you click the "Life with playstation" button.  Then go into the configurations for that, and set it to start after inactivity of 20 minutes (or whatever you prefer).  I set mine to turn off after 6 hours, simply because I'm not too comfortable with the heat this thing pushes out (at least it pushes it OUT instead of RRoD lol).  That way, whenever I walk into my room, I swipe my finger across the power button and go do something else.  It automatically starts folding and automatically shuts down for me =)
> 
> And if you have a PSP, you can control the startup/shutdown from the psp anywhere




Thanks for the info on PS3 but a friend had helped me find it.  But maybe if the OP can be updated for the new layout of a PS3 so that people can find the F@H info easier.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> this purely because of the wait for sending and receiving WU?



I'm 200% against WASTE.

If my Rigs are on is because they supose to be doing something. Last 4 days or so I'm not getting the results expected.

I do my best to keep my Rigs running. There is nothing I can do about "Waiting for WUs".


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 28, 2008)

Great...I'm getting the Nvlddmkm display crash now (Running server 2008, ran as as a workstation with 64-bit Vista drivers for my stuff). I wrote eVGA to see if they have an idea of whats going on? Anyone encountered this while folding?


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn, wish I had gone for the single slot one instead of the dual slot, the single slot cooler is better than the dual slot.
> 
> The PCB used is the same though, they both use the 8800GT PCB.



I think its the 8800 GS, not the GT. I think the 9800 GT uses the G92 chip, but from the revised 8800 GTS. 

God NVidia and their naming schemes. If I'm not mistaken, they are about to do another name round because of the GTX200 series. Something like GTX170 or something like that. Not to sure, but read it somewhere in the news section a while back. 

Duel Slot cooling is better from what I have seen, so I agree with Azrael.

Anyway, nice deal, but I'm saving for Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales. Expect these thing to drop like rocks from the Apocolypse.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> My dual slot cooler works perfectly fine.  Rarely do my temps get above 53 (usually hovers around 50 while folding).  Fan is at 50%.



The dual-slot keeps the core cool, but the single slot cooler is certainly better.  When I had my 8800GS with the single slot cooler, with the fan at 75% it kept the core under 50C under load.  With the dual slot cooler, it is usually over 60C, and that is with stock TIM on the single slot, and artic silver 5 on the dual slot.  Not to mention the single slot cools the power circuits, while the dual slot leaves them to bake in their own heat.



Atnevon said:


> I think its the 8800 GS, not the GT. I think the 9800 GT uses the G92 chip, but from the revised 8800 GTS.
> 
> God NVidia and their naming schemes. If I'm not mistaken, they are about to do another name round because of the GTX200 series. Something like GTX170 or something like that. Not to sure, but read it somewhere in the news section a while back.
> 
> ...



The 8800GS and 9600GSO are the same card, identical.  It is even possible to flash a 9600GSO BIOS onto an 8800GS(for SLi purposes).  They both use the same PCB as the 8800GT, in fact my 9600GSO has "8800GT" stamped on the PCB.






Well it isn't 8800GT, but "88GT", but you get the idea.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2008)

*People having trouble getting work units:*

Make sure you have set your client to recieve work units larger than 10MB.

This is the option if you use the System Tray Client:





If you use the console client, you need to go through the configuration again and change it when it asks you.

If you don't have it set to recieve WU's larger than 10MB, the work available to you will be very limitted, especially with GPU folding, as most of the GPU WU's are now larger than 10MB.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> *People having trouble getting work units:*
> 
> If you don't have it set to recieve WU's larger than 10MB, the work available to you will be very limitted, especially with GPU folding, as most of the GPU WU's are now larger than 10MB.



Thanks for remembering. All my rigs are working this way since I started folding. Bigger WU, bigger points.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 28, 2008)

How large is a "large memory demand"?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not very large by todays standards, anyone with 1GB or more shouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2008)

*Stanford servers were down today*

If you'r like me, you were disgusted with GPU2 folding today. I came home tonite to find 6 GPU's idling and waiting to send work. A quick check with Stanford led me to the blog below:

_Stanford CS net down briefly, back up now

The Stanford CS building was off line briefly today starting at about 1:30pm pacific time, lasting for about 3 hours.  This meant that all of our machines on the 171.64.65.xx subnet were off line.  It looks like everything is back on line and Stanford IT is looking into causes.  This will likely lead to a bit of an excess load for a while until things settle down._

I know that F@H requested and received new servers, but they are in the process of adjusting the software on *all the servers* as well. We should be better off in the long run, but the last few days have been difficult to say the least. Hang in there guys, it will get better.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The 8800GS and 9600GSO are the same card, identical.  It is even possible to flash a 9600GSO BIOS onto an 8800GS(for SLi purposes).  They both use the same PCB as the 8800GT, in fact my 9600GSO has "8800GT" stamped on the PCB.
> 
> Well it isn't 8800GT, but "88GT", but you get the idea.



Newtekie, I thought the same until I compared the PCB's of both cards. The dual slot is noticeably shorter and has a simpler design to the PCB. I agree that the single slot is a more potent card. I get more PPD on the single clock per clock than the double. Fans on both cards are always running 90% to stay within temps. Below pics has single slot on bottom.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 28, 2008)

Why do you have the switch with the blue wire on the card?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Why do you have the switch with the blue wire on the card?



Getting ready to Voltmod the single slot. Some guy on OCN is getting 6K ppd each out of a two seperate 8800 GS's voltmodded. To say the least, it peaked my curiousity.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I'm folding agian. For some reason I went ahead and bumped my Ram up .1v to 1.9v. On the safe side to, I lowered the shaders on my 8800GTX from 1620 to 1512. This may have been a culprit as well.

And thanks for the workload tip as well newtekie. I didn't know about that.

Also...I have to smile when I read the part about:

"To much Server overload" in my opinion means: More people are requesting, so more people are folding. I hope thats an error for the better if thats the case.

EDIT:

DAMINT: Still having the error come back. This is pissing me off alot. There are so many solution, and seem to not work. I don;t get it.

DAMN YOU Nvlddmkm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 29, 2008)

*So far... all OK*

This morning my rigs were ALL OK. No IDLE video cards!!! 

I'm very happy.


----------



## _jM (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a question. I have a P4 3ghz @ 4ghz at the moment (read specs <<<<) that Im folding on until I buy my new rig and or start folding on my 3850. Is it normal to see over 50% CPU usage when folding on a single core proc like my P4?


----------



## dadi_oh (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Guys. I'm back from a 2 week holiday in Germany so I can get my machines running again. Sonehow a couple of viruses made their way onto my main rig while I was gone  (kids)   and my Linux machine decided that it didn't know the encryption key for my wireless network anymore so it was down...  Anywho, I have things back and running now. My GPU client is smoking right now. Over 8200ppd at 783 core and 1566 shaders. Must be on one of the faster WU's right now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2008)

_jM said:


> I have a question. I have a P4 3ghz @ 4ghz at the moment (read specs <<<<) that Im folding on until I buy my new rig and or start folding on my 3850. Is it normal to see over 50% CPU usage when folding on a single core proc like my P4?




50% = one core. its using your entire CPU (minus hyperthreading) to fold.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 29, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Hi Guys. I'm back from a 2 week holiday in Germany so I can get my machines running again. Sonehow a couple of viruses made their way onto my main rig while I was gone  (kids)   and my Linux machine decided that it didn't know the encryption key for my wireless network anymore so it was down...  Anywho, I have things back and running now. My GPU client is smoking right now. Over 8200ppd at 783 core and 1566 shaders. Must be on one of the faster WU's right now.



Welcome back "Canadian fellow" 

I'm happy for you taking some time off but now LET'S GO BACK TO WORK AND CRACK SOME WUs! 

Did you catchup already the last posts?

Cheers


----------



## Bow (Oct 29, 2008)

We had a monster snow storm Tuesday just got power back on an hour ago, hope I didnt miss anything..


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 30, 2008)

Bow said:


> We had a monster snow storm Tuesday just got power back on an hour ago, hope I didnt miss anything..



Bow! Everything under control over here. 

Last 24H WU servers running smooth... I didn't have any idle rig so far today.

I'm looking forward to the new "GT206" coming December!! Hoping for a nice Kick WU ass! hehe


----------



## _jM (Oct 31, 2008)

*??*

I'm a gamer and I'm about to start using my 3850 (agp) to fold. But I game alot.. would it be smart for someone like me to fold on the card at nite when I'm sleeping/not home/ or not gaming and use my CPU to fold on any other time?                           
Or should I not fold on my P4.. and just use the 3850?

EDIT: Well I'm folding on my GPU(sapphire hd 3850 512x256 agp) and I'l let you guys know how well it does for me. I'm sure its better than my OC'd P4 630 presscott core @ 4ghz! The only thing is that the temps are @ 60c and rising =[ 
I really cant wait to build my new pc.. i think im going to get a DFI X48 board with a C2D and 2 4870x2's!!! That build will be a folding beast!


----------



## _jM (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL look at my CPU usage when my GPU started folding (the #s are at the bottom right corner)
The first # is my GPU temp the middle one is my CPU temp and the green one is my CPU usage (everest ultamate) 





Dammit you cant see the cpu-usage  it says 100%!!!!


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 31, 2008)

_jM said:


> LOL look at my CPU usage when my GPU started folding (the #s are at the bottom right corner)
> The first # is my GPU temp the middle one is my CPU temp and the green one is my CPU usage (everest ultamate)
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for joining jM.

If you are folding on XP, GPU should use around 50% CPU. With Vista, will be close to zero.

About your CPU folding, take a look if it isn't consuming your GPU PPD.

Check the link with the comparison list for your video card:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=4263

 and welcome!!


----------



## _jM (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanx mmaakk


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I finally have the 4x 8800GS rig running. I'm using a $65.00 Antec EA650 PSU to run it all. No signs of any issues so far. I think i will pick up another of these MoBo's and change out another dual rig to quad GPU's. Today should be a good day for folding. Fahman shows 55K for all rigs combined. We will see what we can get out of it today. Good Luck guy's and Keep Folding!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I finally have the 4x 8800GS rig running. I'm using a $65.00 Antec EA650 PSU to run it all. No signs of any issues so far. I think i will pick up another of these MoBo's and change out another dual rig to quad GPU's. Today should be a good day for folding. Fahman shows 55K for all rigs combined. We will see what we can get out of it today. Good Luck guy's and Keep Folding!!!!!!



and thats the first quad video card PC i have ever seen.

can you even SLI that, for games?

Edit: 1.2MB is a bit huge for a pic. i wondered why it was so slow to download.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> and thats the first quad video card PC i have ever seen.
> 
> can you even SLI that, for games?
> 
> Edit: 1.2MB is a bit huge for a pic. i wondered why it was so slow to download.



No Sli or Crossfire when folding. You could re-configure for games, but that would be a pain. That rig is only for folding and I will only use it to check it's production.


----------



## mmaakk (Oct 31, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No Sli or Crossfire when folding. You could re-configure for games, but that would be a pain. That rig is only for folding and I will only use it to check it's production.



Fantastic Buck! Did you already OC the 8800? How was the folding setup? Are you getting what you expect from all 4 cards?

Thanks and good luck with the new rig!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 31, 2008)

We need a Driver that will let you fold in SLI, maybe even exit Folding then enable SLI to play games.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Fantastic Buck! Did you already OC the 8800? How was the folding setup? Are you getting what you expect from all 4 cards?
> 
> Thanks and good luck with the new rig!!!


Thanks Mmaakk!

The overvolted 8800GS is on hold until I get some better solder. Soldering these graphics PCB's is difficult enough, let alone using crappy solder. Setting up the 4x GPU rig was simple. Same process repeated 4 times for the GPU2 client installation(just to diff folder each time). CPU is a Athlon x2 BE2400 with 2 cards on each core. Currently getting 5200-5300 PPD per card with clocks at 745/1745/877. Rig total is 21000 PPD. This was such a success that I will do another next month.

P.S. Look at what ASUS may bring into production. The P6T6 Workstation with *6X PCI-E!!!* Sorry for the crappy pic...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 31, 2008)

Apologies guys, I haven't been able to contribute alot the last few days. Having some temp issues, but hope to resolve them soon!


----------



## Bow (Oct 31, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Mmaakk!
> 
> The overvolted 8800GS is on hold until I get some better solder. Soldering these graphics PCB's is difficult enough, let alone using crappy solder. Setting up the 4x GPU rig was simple. Same process repeated 4 times for the GPU2 client installation(just to diff folder each time). CPU is a Athlon x2 BE2400 with 2 cards on each core. Currently getting 5200-5300 PPD per card with clocks at 745/1745/877. Rig total is 21000 PPD. This was such a success that I will do another next month.
> 
> P.S. Look at what ASUS may bring into production. The P6T6 Workstation with *6X PCI-E!!!* Sorry for the crappy pic...






I have to get that card!!!

My 24 hr average sure jumped up alot..over a thousand for the 1 card


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 1, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Mmaakk!
> 
> The overvolted 8800GS is on hold until I get some better solder. Soldering these graphics PCB's is difficult enough, let alone using crappy solder. Setting up the 4x GPU rig was simple. Same process repeated 4 times for the GPU2 client installation(just to diff folder each time). CPU is a Athlon x2 BE2400 with 2 cards on each core. Currently getting 5200-5300 PPD per card with clocks at 745/1745/877. Rig total is 21000 PPD. This was such a success that I will do another next month.
> 
> P.S. Look at what ASUS may bring into production. The P6T6 Workstation with *6X PCI-E!!!* Sorry for the crappy pic...



Thanks for sharing Buck. I'm very happy the new system is running smooth!

You read my mind! I was about to comment about the mobo too! The only thing that "hurts" is to buy the new Intel socket CPU!

I was browsing F@H forum yesterday and there is a guy that gets 47K PPD with one rig!  

AMD mobo and CPU with four 9800GX2 and the guy says the rig was based on the FASTRA system.

Cool stuff! Take a look:

http://foldingforum.org/search.php?keywords=47+fastra

http://fastra.ua.ac.be/en/index.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Now you just need to put 4 GX2's in that rig Buck and you can have an 8GPU folding rig with full G92 cores instead of the cut down 8800GS cores.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 1, 2008)

HEHE...

 TIME TO ROCK AND FOLD! 

TPU IS GETTING 7K EXTRA PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2008)

HOLY FOLDING 260!!!!!
Very nice card. I see how it is. I gotta buy a ton of the cheap cards and you get to buy the flashy ones! At the rate your going , you may have a 9800GX2 before me Mmaakk.

I have seen the FASTRA rig before. It is quite impressive, but the price is prohibitive for me. 

Thanks for adding some more horsepower for us


----------



## Kursah (Nov 1, 2008)

mmaakk, my GTX260 does great at folding, at least imo. I average 7.5k ppd recently, but was averaging 7.9k ppd last week (when I went with 180.43 drivers, I gained some gaming performance, yet lost FAH performance, I'm a gamer first and foremost so...). 

Great cards, should treat you well!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm folding the GTX260 with a HD3870X2. Just to see what happens. I'm getting only one GPU core working with the X2. The other only this error always:

Working on queue slot 01 [November 1 05:30:43 UTC]
[05:30:43] + Working ...
[05:30:48] CoreStatus = FFFFFFF6 (-10)
[05:30:48] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xfffffff6
[05:30:48] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down.

Will have better idea tomorrow...

At the moment PPD is

6.5K nVidia
2K ATI

nVidia is rising... started with 4K.

Cheers


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 1, 2008)

I reckon we need a team tpu folding user bar to put in our sigs, anyone else keen?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 1, 2008)

well i did one anyway.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2008)

OK everybody gather around. I have been blessed with the resources to fold on a large scale. I will continue to add cards/rigs in the coming months. While all my points go to TPU, I feel guilty that some members are not as fortunate as myself, but still do the best they can. I would like to do something to boost morale. Starting immediately, I will donate the PPD from one of my cards on a temporary basis. We are a young team(team age, not member age) and I am trying to sort out the criteria for this donation. Most likely it will be CPU folders that are struggling and possibly need a taste of GPU PPD to push them towards GPU folding. I would like to nominate Cuzza to be the first recipient, then possibly JM. Cuzza, if you have no problem with this, let me know and it will commence immediately thereafter. This donation will rotate to another teammate when I deem it necessary.

I also have accumulated excess hardware and would gladly donate it with free shipping(US/CAN) to a member that can put it to use folding for TPU. I repeat, It must be used in conjunction with folding for TPU. I don't want to have to REPO anything Take a look and see if anyone can utilize these parts for TPU.

MOBO - ASUS K8N-E S754 AGP w/Athlon 64 3000+ Venice (Anyone got an AGP 3850?)

MOBO - ABIT KN8-ULTRA S-939 PCI-E W/O CPU OR RAM

MOBO - FOXCONN NF4SK8AA-8KRS *SLI* S-939 W/ATHLON 64 3500+/1 GB DDR400 (Solid performer)

MOBO - FOXCONN NF4SK8AA-8KRS *SLI* S-939 W/ATHLON X2 3800+/ 1 GB DDR400 (2x9600 GSO = 10k PPD)

Thanks to *every one of you* for Folding for TPU.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 1, 2008)

None of those parts would be useful to me but I am in the UK anyway so it wouldn't matter.

I am thinking of sticking a new rig together mainly for folding and gaming and it looks like a board with a 260 in it will do the job nicely.

Rock on guys!


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 1, 2008)

Buck, you are very generous, and as much as I want to get all my points on my own, I will accept on one condition, you use my TPU folding@home team user bar in your sig.







Only for a couple of days though; I don't want to get my ego over inflated.


----------



## Bow (Nov 1, 2008)

I would like to get another rig togather also, when my daughter heads off to college this summer I am going to turn her bedroom into an office/playroom, then I can get another rig folding

If I can find a cheap case I may take a mobo, I can fold with amd and game with intel


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2008)

Bow said:


> I would like to get another rig togather also, when my daughter heads off to college this summer I am going to turn her bedroom into an office/playroom, then I can get another rig folding
> 
> If I can find a cheap case I may take a mobo, I can fold with amd and game with intel



Ahh, you must be referring to every folders dream, the dedicated folding room(where dreams come alive and Unicorns exist). 






I will be more than happy to help recipients set up dual GPU's on those Foxconn boards.


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 1, 2008)

lol@ buck! sig'd!


----------



## Bow (Nov 1, 2008)

Need to get someone to design a TPU folding sig


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2008)

TECHPOWERUP is #150 on Team List. Congrats and Keep Folding!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm gonna start up my e7200 folding again 

not sure if its working tho.. Says 0/2000 when I mouse over the icon. How long does it take to start folding?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

Got 20/2000 now, making progress!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 1, 2008)

CPU's take quite a while man, can take over 24 hours per-wu depending on how large or how many...when I ran FAH Affinity and ran 2 SMP intances at once, even though I had 8 threads, it took longer to get one done. With my e8500 at 4.0, I seem to average around 2k-2.4kppd and I get about one WU done a day...the 6300 at 3.5 seems to take about 30-36 hours to get one WU done iirc.

Quite a huge difference from how fast the GPU folding goes...my GTX260 is a beast at those...just chews them up and spits them out!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 1, 2008)

My 4850 gets kinda hot under load(66c) so I cant do it 24/7


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My 4850 gets kinda hot under load(66c) so I cant do it 24/7



 66c on a gpu is not hot lol, at least imo. If it were 80c or 90c I'd say there was a heat issue for sure!

Most GPU's now a days are rated at around 100C+ iirc, hell my old x1950xtx was rated to supposedly run 10 years at 100c lol! It did run hot, but I don't think it'd last that long at those temps! It still works fine, it's currently in storage as a backup "just in case" card. Is it the GPU at 66c or the VRM's running even hotter that has you worried? 

That's one thing I don't miss about ATI cards is that hot running VRM setup they've been using, neither of my NV cards have that issue..hell the VRM's on my GTX generally run cooler than the GPU itself...but considering the GPU is so effing large...it should run hot...though it does run pretty damn cool overall thankfully.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 2, 2008)

Arrgh!!! I hate Windows and I hate M$. Quad rig XP install went haywire today and ended up having to re-start XP. With all the drivers and set-up of the clients/rivatuner/and shortcuts, it took about 2 hrs in all. I lost about 6 hrs folding on that rig(5000 ppd). I am aiming for a quad GPU2 Linux rig by months end. Anyone handy with Linux?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

Kursah said:


> 66c on a gpu is not hot lol, at least imo. If it were 80c or 90c I'd say there was a heat issue for sure!
> 
> Most GPU's now a days are rated at around 100C+ iirc, hell my old x1950xtx was rated to supposedly run 10 years at 100c lol! It did run hot, but I don't think it'd last that long at those temps! It still works fine, it's currently in storage as a backup "just in case" card. Is it the GPU at 66c or the VRM's running even hotter that has you worried?
> 
> That's one thing I don't miss about ATI cards is that hot running VRM setup they've been using, neither of my NV cards have that issue..hell the VRM's on my GTX generally run cooler than the GPU itself...but considering the GPU is so effing large...it should run hot...though it does run pretty damn cool overall thankfully.



I know its not bad but that running all the time worries me.. I am a death freak, I hate when things die


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I know its not bad but that running all the time worries me.. I am a death freak, I hate when things die



Yeah I don't blame ya...I've seen a few 48xx series die, part of why I didn't get one...saw more fail than the GTX2xx cards (though that could be due to the fact that HD48xx series are more popular...but I've yet to have an issue)

Could always toss a better cooler on that card!


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm back up and folding finally ><  Took a much-needed 3 day vacation from school ^^

Good news is that my mobo will be shipped back to me soon so I can finally start my second rig folding.

I noticed we moved up  Congratulations guys, I bet we can hit 100 before the end of winter


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 3, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> I'm back up and folding finally ><  Took a much-needed 3 day vacation from school ^^
> 
> Good news is that my mobo will be shipped back to me soon so I can finally start my second rig folding.
> 
> I noticed we moved up  Congratulations guys, I bet we can hit 100 before the end of winter



Crossing fingers and looking for a net big enough to catch a unicorn form the server room.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> I noticed we moved up  Congratulations guys, I bet we can hit 100 before the end of winter



We have had a good day folding. I would love to have *alot* more days like this. If we are to hit top 100 by Winter, we must step up our efforts. I want to thank everyone for their hard work. If your considering a 2nd GPU, please do so and I will personally help you set up and O/C the crap out of it! I know Bow still has a 2nd GPU to get running. I also think Atnevon has a GPU that needs addressing. Anyone else have any issues needing to be resolved? I should have 2 more GPU coming online later this month to help push us towards 300K ppd. BTW, we are #147 and climbing. Keep Folding and Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2008)

when it starts to cool down around here i'll be back in the folding action... its just hitting summer and 30C+ ambients are getting to my hardware.


----------



## _jM (Nov 4, 2008)

Ever since I started using my GPU to fold I've moved up from #168 place on the team to #96! all in the last 6 days. Im new to F@H I didnt realize how much faster it is to pump out the WU's on my GPU compaired to my P4. Im averaging like 4-6 WU's daily / and maybe 1 WU daily on the P4. So as soon as i can get my new Crossfire rig up and running I'll be puting out alot more. Sorry I cant do more than I am now.. its kinda hard to on this old P4-AGP rig of mine (soon to be the wifes!)

Either way Im glad I can do my part in order to help the team.. even if its a small part.. it adds up in the end


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 4, 2008)

My 9600GSO is still only running at around 2.7-3.0k PPD...so if you can think of anything that would help that along, I'd gladly fix it.  I've tried several things, but I think I've already posted about that in here.  I'll have about another 1k ppd or so once I get the server up and running when newegg ships my RMA back...and if I find another great deal on a cheap ppd card like the 9600gso again, I'll order one to put in that rig (since right now it's just going to use the onboard video, which only produces ~600 ppd).

Cheers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> My 9600GSO is still only running at around 2.7-3.0k PPD...so if you can think of anything that would help that along, I'd gladly fix it.  I've tried several things, but I think I've already posted about that in here.  I'll have about another 1k ppd or so once I get the server up and running when newegg ships my RMA back...and if I find another great deal on a cheap ppd card like the 9600gso again, I'll order one to put in that rig (since right now it's just going to use the onboard video, which only produces ~600 ppd).
> 
> Cheers.



*1) Relating to GPU* - Do you have Rivatuner installed?? What clocks are you running it at? What are the GPU temps?
*2) Relating to CPU* - What CPU are you running and what other clients are on this machine? SMP maybe running on same core?


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 4, 2008)

550/1552/800 are the settings.  Yes, I have riva tuner.  Using GPU-Z, my temps are 50.0C.  They are usually between 49-54.

All I did was adjust the shader clock.

I used to run my E6750 (which is what I'm using on this machine), but for some reason it was only getting 172 ppd, and it's oc'ed to 3.2xx.  So, I'm not running any cpu client right now - just the two gpu clients.  My 8800GT is machine id 2, the 9600GSO is machine id 3.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> 550/1552/800 are the settings.  Yes, I have riva tuner.  Using GPU-Z, my temps are 50.0C.  They are usually between 49-54.
> 
> All I did was adjust the shader clock.
> 
> I used to run my E6750 (which is what I'm using on this machine), but for some reason it was only getting 172 ppd, and it's oc'ed to 3.2xx.  So, I'm not running any cpu client right now - just the two gpu clients.  My 8800GT is machine id 2, the 9600GSO is machine id 3.



Ah, your running 2 different shader count cards. What is the PPD of your 8800 GT? Have you tried swapping PCI-E slots? You might also try isolating them on separate cores on the CPU. You can change the affinity in task manager or by downloading "Get & Set CPU Affinity". I clock my GSO's @ 745/1745/870 for approx 5200 PPD. Even @ stock clock they should get 4200 PPD with the new 1.15 client.


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 4, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, your running 2 different shader count cards. What is the PPD of your 8800 GT? Have you tried swapping PCI-E slots? You might also try isolating them on separate cores on the CPU. You can change the affinity in task manager or by downloading "Get & Set CPU Affinity".



I haven't tried swapping the PCi-E slots, and I never adjusted the affinity.  I just now adjusted it...Am I adjusting FahCore_11?  Or folding@home.exe?  Either way, I adjusted both of them to run on separate cores.  I'll see if I get any results.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> I haven't tried swapping the PCi-E slots, and I never adjusted the affinity.  I just now adjusted it...Am I adjusting FahCore_11?  Or folding@home.exe?  Either way, I adjusted both of them to run on separate cores.  I'll see if I get any results.



I always assign the client and executable to the same core. You will see 2 of each in the task manager. Make sure you separate the cores at the very least. Do you have the new core 1.15?


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 4, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I always assign the client and executable to the same core. You will see 2 of each in the task manager. Make sure you separate the cores at the very least. Do you have the new core 1.15?



If that's the one I updated like three weeks ago, then yes.  I just checked my users/appdata folder, it says FAHCore_11, so I suppose not.  How do I update that again?  

I'm now getting 2962.29, but I upped the shaders to 1700. Temps are at 52.0C.  

I suppose I could try switching out the GPU spots, I just dread doing that o.o

Edit:  I just checked to see where the file locations are of the .exes core and the f@h exes.  The folding@home.exe *32 points to the same location for both instances.  Is this correct?  My Fahcore_11.exe *32 points to each respective gpu folder (labeled gpu-1 gpu-2 respectively lol).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> If that's the one I updated like three weeks ago, then yes.  I just checked my users/appdata folder, it says FAHCore_11, so I suppose not.  How do I update that again?
> 
> I'm now getting 2962.29, but I upped the shaders to 1700. Temps are at 52.0C.
> 
> ...



OK, you have created 2 separate folders for the GPU2 client and unzipped GPU2 into both folders. I then always create a shortcut from each folder onto the desktop. I rename the shortcut based on the GPU that I want to run. You must then go into the shortcut properties and alter the executable to read************.exe" -gpu x(space before - and space after gpu). Is this similar to what you have done? Also, are both cards heating up the same(touch the back of core test)?


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 4, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, you have created 2 separate folders for the GPU2 client and unzipped GPU2 into both folders. I then always create a shortcut from each folder onto the desktop. I rename the shortcut based on the GPU that I want to run. You must then go into the shortcut properties and alter the executable to read************.exe" -gpu x(space before - and space after gpu). Is this similar to what you have done? Also, are both cards heating up the same(touch the back of core test)?



Yup, exactly what I've done.  And both cards get warm


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 4, 2008)

Is anybody else getting this kind of messages?? - Log file:

[04:08:48] Completed 83%
[04:10:01] Completed 84%
[04:11:20] Completed 85%
[04:12:16] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[04:12:16] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[04:12:16] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=25000000
[04:12:16] Work fraction=0.8575 steps=25000000.
[04:12:20] logfile size=110056 infoLength=110056 edr=0 trr=23
[04:12:20] - Writing 110592 bytes of core data to disk...
[04:12:20]   ... Done.

[04:12:20] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[04:12:23] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[04:12:23] Sending work to server
[04:12:23] Project: 5506 (Run 5, Clone 653, Gen 280)
[04:12:23] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

I've been noticing it for a couple of days and in different rigs.


----------



## infrared (Nov 4, 2008)

Last 5 units of mine were ok, running the 5506 project, but different run/clone/gen.

Do you still get points for early finish units?


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 4, 2008)

infrared said:


> Last 5 units of mine were ok, running the 5506 project, but different run/clone/gen.
> 
> Do you still get points for early finish units?



Yes, a guess so, because it uploads the fraction done.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2008)

xazraelx said:


> Yup, exactly what I've done.  And both cards get warm



*Any changes in PPD? If not, you may have switch slots and delete all clients and shortcuts for a fresh install.*


On another note, the quad GPU rig is averaging 21K(@ 400 watts power consumption) and has boosted my overall ppd to 56k+. I see others are stepping up also. Thank You for your efforts. Below is the Top 20. We need some solid depth in the lower ranks. Anyone have additional GPU plans? Remember, I still have a few S-939 Sli boards w/CPU + Ram *for free* if you can fold with them. Keep up the great work guys!!!


----------



## xazraelx (Nov 5, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Any changes in PPD? If not, you may have switch slots and delete all clients and shortcuts for a fresh install.*



I miss my opteron processor...

I'll try swapping the pci slots this weekend, and seeing if I can notice a difference.  If not, I think I'm just going to get another 9600GSO and throw them in an SLi build in the future.  If so, I still think I'm going to be doing that, because I don't want to lose the performance of my 8800GT in other things due to the pci express slot running at x8 instead of x16.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 5, 2008)

*NVIDIA GPU2 PPD Thread*

I was checking F@H forum - http://foldingforum.org/ - and found the nVidia Table Comparison:






I guess could be very handy for those wondering to buy a new GPU! 

Cheers


----------



## _jM (Nov 5, 2008)

Well ive never really tryed to OC my 3850 yet. so if anyone here could tell me if there is anything i can do to get a good OC out of it that would be helpfull. \

EDIT. Now i have use the overdrive option in the CCC panel but thats it. If there is any more tweaking i can do to this HD 3850 agp give me a heads up.thanks


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, folding 3 days strait on my compy. No restarts. Gotta love Server 08!

So far getting about 5300 OOD with the 8800 GTX. I used to get 5800, but I think I crashed the drivers to much with the Shaders clocked that high. I think for now I'm going to leave my Clocks at the factory "Superclock" levels.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2008)

I should be bringing all my system back online shortly. Plus my new baby.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2008)

*New 1.19 Core available*

*From F@H blog:*

Culprit found in NV core v 1.15 issues for certain hardware?

Engineers at NVIDIA (notably Scott LeGrand) have come up with a theory for the EUE's seen in core 1.15 (and a few others in the 1.15 to 1.18 range) on certain hardware. They found that this core had code optimizations that drove the GPU so hard that it would draw a lot more electricity (one sign of this was running hotter). In some boxes, this was too much electricity and this lead to numerical instabilities. When the same machine was given a beefier power supply, the problem went away.

We've been told that 8800's require 600W power supplies, but we're finding that even a little bigger (eg at least 650W) is important to leave some room for error. We are working to see if there is some way to detect this issue in software, but for now, if you're getting EUE's on the NV GPU client, this is something to consider.

By the way, this will be very important for us to consider future code optimizations. NV core v1.19 removed some optimizations to solve this problem, but there are many cards which would run fine w/this more optimized code. If we can find a way to detect whether the card can draw enough power, we may be able to choose different code paths to allow for greater optimization for cards which can handle it.

We're still looking into this. For now, if you're seeing issues with your card, please consider trying out a bigger power supply. We will continue to look to see if this is indeed the problem and what we can do to help the situation such that the code runs stably on all machines.

Posted at 11:25 AM in code development | Permalink | Comments (0)

*In short, the 1.19 core results in less PPD(2400 less on my 8800GS's). It has popped up sporadically and has 511 points per WU. Just keep an eye out for it.*


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2008)

its getting that time to upgrade gpu's  Giving the time of year I do not want to spend a lot, looking to try maybe a trade plus cash.  I will just get a single card for now.

So how is the gtx 260 or 280 for folding? any other suggestions on cards?

Thanks


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 8, 2008)

Bow said:


> its getting that time to upgrade gpu's  Giving the time of year I do not want to spend a lot, looking to try maybe a trade plus cash.  I will just get a single card for now.
> 
> So how is the gtx 260 or 280 for folding? any other suggestions on cards?
> 
> Thanks



The GTX 2xx are folding behemoths. Check out the thread below.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73328


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> In short, the 1.19 core results in less PPD(2400 less on my 8800GS's). It has popped up sporadically and has 511 points per WU. Just keep an eye out for it.



I think i may be experiencing this problem, although i've never noticed it before. Every 1 in 6 units crawls along @ 2940 PPD.

It's running project 5748 (R4, C511, G8)


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2008)

have not come across that one yet.

going to be selling my 8800gt's soon and getting the gtx 260


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2008)

My GF and I came across similar WU's infrared. Both cards dropped to about 50% on unknown cores for those WU's. But now they're back on regular ones churning at almost full speed.

I will have to update clients and see what happens.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2008)

Bow said:


> have not come across that one yet.
> 
> going to be selling my 8800gt's soon and getting the gtx 260



Bow, if your going to sell the 8800GT's, check with me first. I will put them to good use....


----------



## _jM (Nov 8, 2008)

Well guys it looks as if I will be getting my new Hardware by the end of this month! I will be buying the ASUS maximus formula II paired with a E8500 E0 ( i have the CPU on my desk) 2gigs of Corsair Dominator xms2 ddr2 1066 and a Sapphire HD 4870 1gb card .. this will be my primary pc for gaming and multimedia.. and yes  more ppds!!

The current rig i have now I will be selling everything i can in order to buy another 4870 1gb card.. But in the mean tim If any of you could maybe help me trying to get a better OC out of this 3850(agp) that would be great. Untill all the parts are sold I will continue to Fold on it while gaming and folding on the new rig during sleep and when im @ work(I work at least 35+ hours now) So if anyone has a 3850 agp card and knows how to push it a little further .. hook me up! Other than that FOLD OUT WITH YOUR COCK OUT


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bow, if your going to sell the 8800GT's, check with me first. I will put them to good use....



will do.....I will keep you posted


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2008)

_jM said:


> Well guys it looks as if I will be getting my new Hardware by the end of this month! I will be buying the ASUS maximus formula II paired with a E8500 E0 ( i have the CPU on my desk) 2gigs of Corsair Dominator xms2 ddr2 1066 and a Sapphire HD 4870 1gb card .. this will be my primary pc for gaming and multimedia.. and yes  more ppds!!
> 
> The current rig i have now I will be selling everything i can in order to buy another 4870 1gb card.. But in the mean tim If any of you could maybe help me trying to get a better OC out of this 3850(agp) that would be great. Untill all the parts are sold I will continue to Fold on it while gaming and folding on the new rig during sleep and when im @ work(I work at least 35+ hours now) So if anyone has a 3850 agp card and knows how to push it a little further .. hook me up! Other than that FOLD OUT WITH YOUR COCK OUT



pm me if you want to sell that sound card


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

I will be back folding in about a week if nothing is DOA and everything goes right.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 9, 2008)

just started folding for tpu last night with both me 260's ... had to get another monitor cable to run the second card.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 10, 2008)

*Welcome to the new nVidia "GPU Core 1.19"*

 WHAT A NUT KICK!!  

Please, just read what I found out:

[23:57:48] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:57:48] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:57:48] - Created dyn
[23:57:48] - Files status OK
*[23:57:48] Need version 119*
[23:57:48] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[23:57:48] 
*[23:57:48] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED*
[23:57:52] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[23:57:52] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[23:57:52] - Attempting to download new core...
*[23:57:52] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe*
[23:57:53] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[23:57:53] + 20480 bytes downloaded


Yes my friends. Looks like we won't be able to keep our 1.15 core. The 1.19 is being updated automatically.

*With the 1.15 core, I had my WU done in aprox. 1:30 hour. With the 1.19 is taken 2:20 hours.* :shadedshu -


----------



## Bow (Nov 10, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> just started folding for tpu last night with both me 260's ... had to get another monitor cable to run the second card.



Welcome to the fun


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 10, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> just started folding for tpu last night with both me 260's ... had to get another monitor cable to run the second card.



Thank you very much for joining, phanbuey! 

I did notice that you are having a great kick start  (7K+ PPD) - Fantastic. 

Use this link to check your stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=401363

Team stats:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

Any doubt, we are here to Help.

Cheers


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard PHANBUEY!!! We appreciate you unleashing those 260's for TPU. If you have any questions, let us know.


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Bow said:


> pm me if you want to sell that sound card



You will be the first one I contact



phanbuey said:


> just started folding for tpu last night with both me 260's ... had to get another monitor cable to run the second card.



Welcome to the team bro


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 10, 2008)

Whoa thanks guys .  Ill try to run it 24.7 if i can... 64C is the top temp my gpus get (with fans at 80%)...  I also have a spare PCI-X slot, so ill see if i can get a 9600GSO cheap for a PPU/Folding Card...

That E-0 is gonna rock for gaming .


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Whoa thanks guys .  Ill try to run it 24.7 if i can... 64C is the top temp my gpus get (with fans at 80%)...  I also have a spare PCI-X slot, so ill see if i can get a 9600GSO cheap for a PPU/Folding Card...



Mine runns bout the same. Those 260's will be fine, the newer cards are rated for alot more than 65c.. i think its upwards to 90-115c... then you need to worry!

 By the Way.. great sig.. i love that episode of ATHF


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 11, 2008)

*Forced 1.19 and 5800's ?*

Copy and paste from F@H forum about Core 1.19 forced update:

Sorry if this turned out to be an unpleasant surprise. Here's the scoop.

Short version: Right now core_13 and core_11 have identical science code, so either one can be used for the production science here. P5748 is now a production project. I think it should have been set for core_11 to make this more clear, but science-wise it's no different right now.

Long version: We need to broadly push out 1.19 in order to have stability on the broadest range of clients. It's clear that 1.18 works for many people, but the extreme protests of the rest made it clear that we need to work this out. Letting people choose cores is problematic from many points of view when we hit the production stage. We need to keep the science consistent, we need to keep the system simple and stable (FAH is complex enough as it is), etc. For us to use FAH to do science, having data generated by the same code is often the most important part, so we can understand the meaning of the results, rather than having data generated by different codes in different parts of a trajectory.

We have rolled out v1.19 pretty gradually in terms of QA, but I can see your point of view in terms of the big roll out now. After seeing that it solved most people's stability issues, it was clear it was time for a broader roll out. Note that once a new core is past QA, if it has new science or better behavior, we will make it the requested core to clean up the older ones and get to a common base to do production science.

We will look to put optimizations back in as long as we can maintain stability. That's on the roadmap, but I'm looking forward to some stability over all the GPU clients for a while before stirring up the pot again. There's been many pleas from donors to make FAH more stable in general, even at the cost of bells and whistles, etc, and I'm trying to balance donors needs. Some stability would be useful in general to push out some more production science, which of course is the real goal of all of this from our point of view.

PS For those calling 1.19 a "POS" -- is that due to PPD or is there some new stability issue?

ALL MY RIGS ARE RUNNING 1.19 NOW.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Copy and paste from F@H forum about Core 1.19 forced update:
> 
> Sorry if this turned out to be an unpleasant surprise. Here's the scoop.
> 
> ...



WTF is Stanford doing? I have a copy of 1.15 on a flashdrive and replaced all the 1.19 cores with the old 1.15. They fold great until i get a 5748 WU(511 pt) and then I get a "Core Outdated" error. Then the client downloads and sticks FAHCORE 11 1.19 right up my ass!!!! I had no stability problems with 1.15 and I have every card O/C'd to the hilt. I now am taking a hit of 10% PPD on the 480 pt WU's. Looks like i'll have to keep pasting the 1.15 over the 1.19

*EDIT:* It seems that I am having trouble submitting some of the work done with the 1.15 core. Looks like i'm stuck with 1.19

The timing sucks for this. I am getting ready to have another 4x GPU rig online later this week. I'll need the new rig to offset the 10 GPU's I'm losing points on now.:shadedshu


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 11, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> WTF is Stanford doing? I have a copy of 1.15 on a flashdrive and replaced all the 1.19 cores with the old 1.15. They fold great until i get a 5748 WU(511 pt) and then I get a "Core Outdated" error. Then the client downloads and sticks FAHCORE 11 1.19 right up my ass!!!! I had no stability problems with 1.15 and I have every card O/C'd to the hilt. I now am taking a hit of 10% PPD on the 480 pt WU's. Looks like i'll have to keep pasting the 1.15 over the 1.19
> 
> *EDIT:* It seems that I cannot submit any work done with the 1.15 core. Looks like i'm stuck with 1.19



Yeap! I did try the same, replacing the 1.15 back. 

But the thing is: If is mandatory, we aren't the only ones going to a lower PPD.

We will have a better idea about the loses on the following days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2008)

I quit folding a few months ago because it's clear to me that Stanford's priorities have shifted from more of a charitable mindset to a business mindset.  I'm not going to let someone use my clocks that has only administrative interests at heart.


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 11, 2008)

lookout guys. i'm picking up a 9800gtx+ tomarrow.

going to put up my 4870 for sale too, maybe make enough off it to buy another nvidia based card for the farm.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm felling sad... 







...my PPD is falling down the hill.

Dammit 1.19 is not my favorite number.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I'm felling sad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vijay made mention of adding back in the optimizations. We can only hope that this is true.


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 11, 2008)

I am just catching up on this now and I had a couple of thoughts...

1) The main goal here is to do the science that allows researchers to cure diseases. If the new core gives stability to more people then the overall work into Stanford might go up. Longer to solve for individual machines but more machines able to submit valid results.
2) Since this is rolled out to everyone then everyone will have the same "hit" so the playing field is still level. We just need to reset expectations on points. Like I said it is not points that matter but valid results.

Unless I am missing some bit of information... just my $.02...


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 11, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I quit folding a few months ago because it's clear to me that Stanford's priorities have shifted from more of a charitable mindset to a business mindset.  I'm not going to let someone use my clocks that has only administrative interests at heart.



I can see a bit of this. In a way, I see folding as the "Livestrong" for benchmarkers. When those bands came out, they eventually became a fashion icon, and every tool at school with his popped coller got one.

Its not bad bad thing, because they sold a crapload of those bands, and the money was there. However, it became a more about the fashion, than the cause.

Just liek folding is becoming. More and more cardmakers are advertising PPD! What the hell? Why does that matter. Charity profit should never cross this. I could see a review company, such as TPU, Tom's Hardware, or others puttin gout the numbers, but the companies themselves should not use charity for their own greed and gain.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 11, 2008)

Atnevon said:


> I can see a bit of this. In a way, I see folding as the "Livestrong" for benchmarkers. When those bands came out, they eventually became a fashion icon, and every tool at school with his popped coller got one.
> 
> Its not bad bad thing, because they sold a crapload of those bands, and the money was there. However, it became a more about the fashion, than the cause.
> 
> Just liek folding is becoming. More and more cardmakers are advertising PPD! What the hell? Why does that matter. Charity profit should never cross this. I could see a review company, such as TPU, Tom's Hardware, or others puttin gout the numbers, but the companies themselves should not use charity for their own greed and gain.



I disagree.  Greed is the best motivator, why not harness it for good?  The more douchebags with popped collars folding the better.  Its not the "Charitable Cause" that matters its the end result.  When there is a publicly available cure for alzheimer's what does it matter that an Nvidia box says "can fold at blah PPD," << thats amazing.  Since i want to donate to folding, I want a card that has a high PPD.  Part of the fun is that it combines benchmarking with charity.  Just my 2 cents tho.  (I was the douchebag that bought the HP livestrong laptop lol.  It broke tho since it was a cheap Hp. )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2008)

When greed leads to overclocks, overclocks lead to instability, and instability leads to invalid research, the whole system is self-destructing.  If the end result is "discovered" due to a glitch someone's overclocked computer introduced, it is an invalid result.  Pande Group is doing nothing to ensure valid results.

I bought an 8800 GT because my X800 XL was doing a pathetic job at NFS:MW, not because it's better at folding.  I'll say it right now: if you bought hardware specifically to fold, the F@H project has failed.

I mean, look at super computers.  They don't have 50,000 of the best processors around--they have 50,000 processors that have the best bang for the buck (usually a generation or two old).  It is volumes that count, not individual performance.  All they stress now is individual performance and not volumes.  Maybe they always did, I don't know but where it became obvious to me that their objectives are in the wrong place is when they released GPU clients which intentional devalued all contributions from CPU users.  They made it abundantly clear that they don't want the reliable results of the millions of CPUs out there.


Benchmarking and research should never be complimentary.  They have two different, opposing objectives.  Benchmarking is the hare (fast and potentionally runs in the wrong direction); research is the tortoise (slow and steady).  All good things take time.


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 11, 2008)

the new 9800gtx+ is up folding now guys. whatch me climb back into the top 10( i hope )

now to go take some picks of the 4870 and get that dog sold.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 11, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When greed leads to overclocks, overclocks lead to instability, and instability leads to invalid research...  All good things take time.



Benchmarking is incentive.  Incentive works, expecially for charitable organizations.  Would you rather buy from a bake sale or just give your money away?  And the benchmark is more suited for how many points you've folded rather than how fast ur system is.

Dont get me wrong, there are going to be knuckleheads overclocking their cards to the point of instability, but there are workarounds that from the other end.  If you have 50,000 processors you better believe that at least some of them will be defective/ return invalid results.  Every supercomputer has error checking built in, and so should F@H.  Even if no one overclocked, from 16,000 people you would still get defective cards that artifact at their stock clocks (ahem Diamond).  So the whole argument that overclocking will lead to instability that destroys the system is flawed.  Every system has error, its up to the system to control it - overclocking is irrelevant.

And yes.  If you bought an 8800GT just for folding then folding is a huge success, and whatever data the researchers need will be available to them sooner.  Thats a win for F@H in my book.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Would you rather buy from a bake sale or just give your money away?


Let me give you a better analogy: I am like a Dunkin' Dounuts manager.  I made 1,000 dounuts today but only sold 800.  Company policy mandates all dounuts be fresh so I must either throw those 200 dounuts away or donate them.

Similarly, I have a 2 x Xeon 5310 system that is using all of 1% CPU cycle for non-intensive but mandatory tasks.  Folding @ Home was a way for me to put those 99% unused clock cycles to good use.  I donated those clocks to the project.  Now, it is abundantly clear they don't care about those donated clocks so instead, I'll save the additional expenditure of power consumed and heat produced by not running the computer at full bore 24/7.  It's their loss, anyway.




phanbuey said:


> And the benchmark is more suited for how many points you've folded rather than how fast ur system is.


Benchmarks are standardized tests that do not change under any circumstances.  They are intended for the sole purpose of comparing system A to system B.  There is nothing "benchmark" about the F@H clients.  They're just looking for a reason to produce invalid results.




phanbuey said:


> Dont get me wrong, there are going to be knuckleheads overclocking their cards to the point of instability, but there are workarounds that from the other end.  If you have 50,000 processors you better believe that at least some of them will be defective/ return invalid results.  Every supercomputer has error checking built in, and so should F@H.  Even if no one overclocked, from 16,000 people you would still get defective cards that artifact at their stock clocks (ahem Diamond).  So the whole argument that overclocking will lead to instability that destroys the system is flawed.  Every system has error, its up to the system to control it - overclocking is irrelevant.


If it were up to me, I'd have every WU be processed no less than twice on unique hardware.  If they don't produce the same result, a third will be brought in to verify the results.  If three computers attempted to solve it and failed, the WU is rejected to be addressed by a research team to figure out what is going wrong.

F@H supposedly does have error checking but it sounds to me like it is extremely weak.  It in no way addressed common binary-switch errors.

I'm not going to argue specifically about overclocking because it is just an example of a cause.  The effect is what is important to me and that is producing invalid data that is treated as sound research.




phanbuey said:


> And yes.  If you bought an 8800GT just for folding then folding is a huge success, and whatever data the researchers need will be available to them sooner.  Thats a win for F@H in my book.


And an epic fail for science.  See how F@H is more and more business like?  All they care about is the publicity, and therefore profits, they produce.  They don't care about the science anymore.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 12, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And an epic fail for science.  See how F@H is more and more business like?  All they care about is the publicity, and therefore profits, they produce.  They don't care about the science anymore.



are you cereal?


----------



## Leganfuh (Nov 12, 2008)

Great Forum and Folding Team you have here.






Mike 
aka: The Commander 
(1) Dell XPS 720 2.4 Quad Core, GeForce 8800GTX 2-SMP-MPICH 1-GPU2
(20) Dell Vostro 400's 2.4 Quad GeForce 8800GT 40-SMP-MPICH 20-GPU2 
(3) Dell Vostro 410's 2.4 Quad GeForce 8800GT 6-SMP-MPICH 3-GPU2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe?


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 12, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Hey. Another Canuck for the cause  Welcome to the team. Catch me if you can





dadi_oh said:


> I am just catching up on this now and I had a couple of thoughts...
> 
> 1) The main goal here is to do the science that allows researchers to cure diseases. If the new core gives stability to more people then the overall work into Stanford might go up. Longer to solve for individual machines but more machines able to submit valid results.
> 2) Since this is rolled out to everyone then everyone will have the same "hit" so the playing field is still level. We just need to reset expectations on points. Like I said it is not points that matter but valid results.
> ...



No doubt that  science  is our goal.

But without competition dadi_oh, there's not motivation and folding will become BORING.

Just like athletes going to the Olympics, we are looking for gold.

Every announcement of a new member, member upgrading hardware and getting more POINTS - that's where "science" get extra points too.

NO MOTIVATION, NO NEW CHALLENGES - NO FUTURE.

I didn't forget about what you said "Catch me if you can" (check first quote). At that time I had 21.000 Points against 400.000+ you had.

I guess you brought the competition at that time.

All I can say to you is THANK YOU VERY MUCH 

FOLD ON!!


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 12, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> No doubt that  science  is our goal.
> 
> But without competition dadi_oh, there's not motivation and folding will become BORING.
> 
> ...




That is awesome  I was truly hoping you would catch me. It is all for a great cause. I've only got so much to invest and I am really grateful that others have more to contribute. If we can urge others on in a good natured way then it is win-win.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 12, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> That is awesome  I was truly hoping you would catch me. It is all for a great cause. I've only got so much to invest and I am really grateful that others have more to contribute. If we can urge others on in a good natured way then it is win-win.



Thanks for the consideration dadi_oh.

A lot of people ask me: Why are you wasting time and money with this? (folding)

My answer is: I always had a wish, helping people, doing charity. BUT, I'm not good at all "among people". I have some experience and passion for computers. BINGO!!

I FOUND A WAY TO HELP AND DO WHAT I LIKE!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I am still artificially injecting the 1.15 core back into my rigs every 24 hrs. It's worth the 10% boost and 4 out of 10 cards were still running 1.15 from yesterday. All my work has been accepted and no stability issues noticed. I also have no 511 pt WU's running right now. PPD is back up to 55K and i hope it lasts thru the nite at this rate. 

Got my 2 EVGA 8800GS "B" stocks today. Not a bad deal for $72.00 each shipped and no rebate hassle to deal with. There are still more left if anyone is looking for a folding card deal: http://www.evga.com/products/bstock.asp?

Fold On Boys!!!!!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 13, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I am still artificially injecting the 1.15 core back into my rigs every 24 hrs. It's worth the 10% boost and 4 out of 10 cards were still running 1.15 from yesterday. All my work has been accepted and no stability issues noticed. I also have no 511 pt WU's running right now. PPD is back up to 55K and i hope it lasts thru the nite at this rate.



Just for General Info.

All my rigs came back to normal PPD numbers, I mean, the values I used to have with the 1.15 core. 

I don't know if I'm just temporarily lucky getting "easy projects", but like I said, is happening in all my PCs.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 13, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I am still artificially injecting the 1.15 core back into my rigs every 24 hrs. It's worth the 10% boost and 4 out of 10 cards were still running 1.15 from yesterday. All my work has been accepted and no stability issues noticed. I also have no 511 pt WU's running right now. PPD is back up to 55K and i hope it lasts thru the nite at this rate.
> 
> Got my 2 EVGA 8800GS "B" stocks today. Not a bad deal for $72.00 each shipped and no rebate hassle to deal with. There are still more left if anyone is looking for a folding card deal: http://www.evga.com/products/bstock.asp?
> 
> Fold On Boys!!!!!



god i love bstock


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I am still artificially injecting the 1.15 core back into my rigs every 24 hrs. It's worth the 10% boost and 4 out of 10 cards were still running 1.15 from yesterday. All my work has been accepted and no stability issues noticed. I also have no 511 pt WU's running right now. PPD is back up to 55K and i hope it lasts thru the nite at this rate.
> 
> Got my 2 EVGA 8800GS "B" stocks today. Not a bad deal for $72.00 each shipped and no rebate hassle to deal with. There are still more left if anyone is looking for a folding card deal: http://www.evga.com/products/bstock.asp?
> 
> Fold On Boys!!!!!



Could you esnail the 1.15 core to me please. My card is below 5k ppd atm, quite demotivating 

email sent via pm, thanks


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 13, 2008)

congrats on moving up to #1 Buck_Nasty


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> congrats on moving up to #1 Buck_Nasty


Thanks Beertintedgoggles, I really appreciate it. When I first started folding with a single HD3870(1900 PPD) in July, I did'nt think it would be so addictive. As of next week I will have a 3 each Quad GPU rigs running & 1 dual rig for a total of 14 GPU2 & 6 SMP clients. I am hoping to hit 75K PPD. Looks like I will finally retire my HTPC from folding and get it back to playing Blu-rays. I want to thank everyone that has helped TPU get to #145. *I also want to mention that I have 2 ea Socket 939 Sli boards with CPU/Cooler/Ram that are free to a folding member if you can put them to work.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2008)

infrared said:


> Could you esnail the 1.15 core to me please. My card is below 5k ppd atm, quite demotivating
> 
> email sent via pm, thanks



I tried to send it via GMAIL this morning, but no executionals are allowed to be attached. Do you have Google Instant Messenger?


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2008)

you could change the extention to .txt maybe, usually works for me

Nope, don't have google messenger.

Thanks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2008)

infrared said:


> you could change the extention to .txt maybe, usually works for me
> 
> Nope, don't have google messenger.
> 
> Thanks.



I will try that now.


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2008)

infrared said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated



Out of my 10 cards, I have to re-inject 1.15 on 3-4 of them per day. No biggie for the PPB boost!


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2008)

wicked, folding @ full speed again! 5580pd!! 

You're _THE_ man!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2008)

infrared said:


> wicked, folding @ full speed again! 5580pd!!
> 
> Your the man!



kinda low for a 8800GTS isn't it? My 8800GT gets about that.

EDIT unless yours is the G80


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah, old G80. Love it to bits tho, served me well lol.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw the instructions at the beginning for sli ect,  how do I enable my 9800gtx as a 2nd folding card?  No matter how I set up shortcuts ect,  it keeps starting my gtx280...  I fact how do I make it just use my 9800gtx,  say like when I'm gaming and need my 280?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Saw the instructions at the beginning for sli ect,  how do I enable my 9800gtx as a 2nd folding card?  No matter how I set up shortcuts ect,  it keeps starting my gtx280...  I fact how do I make it just use my 9800gtx,  say like when I'm gaming and need my 280?



Do you have Sli enabled? Have you used the -gpu 0/-gpu 1 flags? Have you re-installed CUDA drivers and extended windows onto your 2nd monitor or card(xp only)?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

No, don't have sli but would like to run an instance on each gpu, I'm folding right now at 500ns+ per day performance,  and still running my tv tuner and browsing at same time...
Looks like at these settings,  I should pull a wu in less than 2hrs.  Not bad I guess.  And yes I used the flags, and made 2 separate entries in application data folder.  Only works with sli?


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 14, 2008)

*Congrats to the new TPU F@H King!*



So... how are you felling today, King Buck Nasty?



Are you changing the game's plan for now on?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, set to 100% I'm now doing 720-750ns/day,  wonder how many wus a day a person can do?  I'm going to game a bit,  and then let this go overnight to see how many wus I get.  I notice shader speed on my gtx280 increases folding speed pretty good.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> So... how are you felling today, King Buck Nasty?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you changing the game's plan for now on?



It _feel's good_ to be on a team made up of great people! Thanks mmaakk. Were going to keep doing what the original TPU F@H team did......Fold like crazy! We are fortunate to have GPU's and crazy PPD. They started with CPU's and were doing 1/4 of the PPD. They deserve the respect  Watch for me next week. I should be putting out close to 500K per week. 

mmaakk, are you running v1.19???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Wow, set to 100% I'm now doing 720-750ns/day,  wonder how many wus a day a person can do?  I'm going to game a bit,  and then let this go overnight to see how many wus I get.  I notice shader speed on my gtx280 increases folding speed pretty good.


It should not work at all with Sli. You sure both cards are running? Are they both "hot to the touch"?


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 14, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It _feel's good_ to be on a team made up of great people! Thanks mmaakk. Were going to keep doing what the original TPU F@H team did......Fold like crazy! We are fortunate to have GPU's and crazy PPD. They started with CPU's and were doing 1/4 of the PPD. They deserve the respect  Watch for me next week. I should be putting out close to 500K per week.
> 
> mmaakk, are you running v1.19???



Yes Buck, all my rigs have 1.19.







As you can see, everything looks pretty good.

PS.1 Before somebody ask: I'm not pushing my GTX 260, that's why only 7150 PPD.

PS.2 I did mention about this yesterday (check quote), BUT EVERYBODY IGNORED ME!! 



mmaakk said:


> Just for General Info.
> 
> All my rigs came back to normal PPD numbers, I mean, the values I used to have with the 1.15 core.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just temporarily lucky getting "easy projects", but like I said, is happening in all my PCs.


----------



## meaintsmart (Nov 14, 2008)

I just started Folding@Home, can someone explain to me tips or any other things that can help me? I didn't feel like reading through all 107 pages...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

Frustrating little app..  finally figured out how to make it use my 9800gtx,  but the display just shows my gtx280,  even though it's not folding.  However now when I try to start a wu on the gtx280,  it sits at 0 for a moment,  then sends results,  and cycles like that a few times,  then just stops. The 9800gtx is using id 1,  and the gtx280 is using id 2,  and yes all shortcuts have been properly made.  Does it matter which gpu uses which id?  The 280 is -gpu 0 and the 9800 is -gpu 1.  Oh well,  did 5wus for 1440 points overnight.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

Well now I know why it won't start on the gtx280,  fahmon shows in it's log that "EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24hrs. My 9800gtx is still folding like mad. Weird!  What is the EUE limit?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Frustrating little app..  finally figured out how to make it use my 9800gtx,  but the display just shows my gtx280,  even though it's not folding.  However now when I try to start a wu on the gtx280,  it sits at 0 for a moment,  then sends results,  and cycles like that a few times,  then just stops. The 9800gtx is using id 1,  and the gtx280 is using id 2,  and yes all shortcuts have been properly made.  Does it matter which gpu uses which id?  The 280 is -gpu 0 and the 9800 is -gpu 1.  Oh well,  did 5wus for 1440 points overnight.....



Are you folding under "Cameljock"? *GPU 0 is the primary PCI-E slot*. Some motherboards have it closest to CPU and some others are reverse. I always use machine ID 2,3,4,5 for GPU clients and save machine ID#1 for SMP clients. You must also set the client to recognize scientific flags(-gpu 0, -gpu 1). Hope this helps.



johnspack said:


> Well now I know why it won't start on the gtx280,  fahmon shows in it's log that "EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24hrs. My 9800gtx is still folding like mad. Weird!  What is the EUE limit?


EUE limit is a threshold that if exceeded, pauses the client for 24hrs. It could be overclocked too much or could be a hardware conflict. I would delete all clients and start with a fresh F@H install.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 14, 2008)

*joined*


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

Joined.  Also,  I found if I use the default shortcut,  it runs my gtx280,  and then I make a shortcut for the 9800gtx with the -gpu 1 switch,  and I've got 2 separate folding projects going on the same box!  Not sure why I had to do it that way,  but who cares,  it works!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2008)

will be back to folding for the team again vary soon. Got my new rig up. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2008)

Got another Quad rig up and folding today. This makes 2 of them and I have another on it's way for Wed launch. They only use between 370-400 watts for each rig and I am getting 21k PPD per rig. After this next rig, I will not be doing any additional builds. I'm just gonna settle in and see where my power bill lands. Fold On!!!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd mention that I forgot my forum nick in the hurry of getting this up and running and used my gaming nick  CamelJock  as a member of our team.  So my stats will be under that nick.  Unless I can figure out how to change it to Johnspack and keep my finished wus.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 15, 2008)

Take your rigs at your job place (into an office) and let them pay the bills. LOL.

Just kidding.


----------



## James1991 (Nov 15, 2008)

i just joined. 

have it running on one of my 4850's and my Q9450, it wont be running 24/7 though. just during the day when im surfing the net. (dont want the power bill to be to high)


----------



## Zenith (Nov 15, 2008)

Today with GPU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2008)

Zenith said:


> Take your rigs at your job place (into an office) and let them pay the bills. LOL.
> 
> Just kidding.



I'm already working on that. Our T1 line is pass worded by our corporate IT dept, so I must hack the WiFi of the business next to us to run these @ work.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/153396/

You will need app. 15 mins. LOL


----------



## James1991 (Nov 15, 2008)

when i try and set this up on my second 4850 it just comes up with an error 
"At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver".(i have catalyst 8.11 so it isnt the drivers)

Is there a way to get this working. 
Do i need to disconnect my crossfire bridges or something because it wont work with crossfire enabled or disabled.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2008)

Well,  I'm getting there,  99th place in the list and rising!  Very touchy little program though,  decided to hit the oc on my 9800 card,  corrupted 5hrs worth of work and will have to reinstall after my 280 finishes the current job.  Live and learn.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2008)

James1991 said:


> when i try and set this up on my second 4850 it just comes up with an error
> "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver".(i have catalyst 8.11 so it isnt the drivers)
> 
> Is there a way to get this working.
> Do i need to disconnect my crossfire bridges or something because it wont work with crossfire enabled or disabled.



*Crossfire must be disabled*. In Vista, you need to connect a monitor to the 2nd card. In XP, you need to extend your desktop onto the 2nd card. If you do not see the 2nd card in display properties, you must re-install the ATI drivers and *then* try again. Do you see the 2nd card in device manager?



johnspack said:


> Well,  I'm getting there,  99th place in the list and rising!  Very touchy little program though,  decided to hit the oc on my 9800 card,  corrupted 5hrs worth of work and will have to reinstall after my 280 finishes the current job.  Live and learn.



Are you using Rivatuner?


----------



## James1991 (Nov 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Crossfire must be disabled*. In Vista, you need to connect a monitor to the 2nd card. In XP, you need to extend your desktop onto the 2nd card. If you do not see the 2nd card in display properties, you must re-install the ATI drivers and *then* try again. Do you see the 2nd card in device manager?



yes i can see the second card in device manager, i have just disabled crossfire and connected my second screen to the second card. 

they are both working fine now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2008)

*Great deals on Nvidia Cards for F@H*

Check out these deals @ Newegg:

*EVGA 8800 GS "B Stock" only $62.99*(just bought one...great deal)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130422






*EVGA 9600 GSO "B Stock" only $59.99*(bought one of these too)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130423






Remember, you can run 4 of these off an Antec EA-500D($49.00 & 80+ Certified) & throw in a "open box" MSI K9A2 Platinum($105.00) and you have a Quad GPU rig for $355.00. Add in a X2-3800 and your pushing 21K PPD for $400.00!!! What are you guys waiting for?


----------



## James1991 (Nov 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What are you guys waiting for?



some money


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

We just got the power bill and the wife shit.  Its not all due to folding I tried to tell her, the heat is on more, we are using the clothes dryer more, and more lights with it getting dark sooner.  

anyone know how to figure out how much power a 600w psu draws running 24/7?


----------



## DOM (Nov 16, 2008)

Bow said:


> We just got the power bill and the wife shit.  Its not all due to folding I tried to tell her, the heat is on more, we are using the clothes dryer more, and more lights with it getting dark sooner.
> 
> anyone know how to figure out how much power a 600w psu draws running 24/7?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...c=EMC-IGNEFL111308-_-Gadgets-_-L0B-_-82715001


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got another Quad rig up and folding today. This makes 2 of them and I have another on it's way for Wed launch. They only use between 370-400 watts for each rig and I am getting 21k PPD per rig. After this next rig, I will not be doing any additional builds. I'm just gonna settle in and see where my power bill lands. Fold On!!!!!



Your avatar goes great with you  crazy stuff man! When I get my second 4850 and Phenom II I will have them folding!

Oh and how do I figure my ppd?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2008)

Bow said:


> We just got the power bill and the wife shit.  Its not all due to folding I tried to tell her, the heat is on more, we are using the clothes dryer more, and more lights with it getting dark sooner.
> 
> anyone know how to figure out how much power a 600w psu draws running 24/7?


What PSU are you running? I use the P3 Kill-a-watt just like DOM posted. One of the best purchases i ever made. Here is a pic of it in action. Folding rig with Antec EA-500D 80+ efficient powering 4x 8800GS @ only 377 watts. This rig is highly efficient for it PPD output.




ShadowFold said:


> Your avatar goes great with you  crazy stuff man! When I get my second 4850 and Phenom II I will have them folding!
> 
> Oh and how do I figure my ppd?



Use Fahmon to monitor PPD. Let me know if you have any problems setting it up.
http://www.fahmon.net/


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

COOLERMASTER 600WATT EXTREME POWER

Also I am still working on getting a gtx 260.  Any way to mod the PSU to supply power to a gtx 260 and a 8800gt?.  I only have 2-6pinn plugs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2008)

Bow said:


> COOLERMASTER 600WATT EXTREME POWER
> 
> Also I am still working on getting a gtx 260.  Any way to mod the PSU to supply power to a gtx 260 and a 8800gt?.  I only have 2-6pinn plugs



Yes, you can run both off of that PSU. Use the 2xPCI 6 pins for the GTX260 and use molex to PCI-E 6 pin adapters to power the 8800GT. Your 260 will draw 136w and the 8800 GT will draw 80w. Your 12v rails should be able to handle this combination. Make sure you plug the Adapter into both molex lines(you should have 2) to spread out the current draw.  See adapter pic below:


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Buck you da man

you know I don't think I have one of those......have to check the pc store in town.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2008)

Bow said:


> Thanks Buck you da man
> 
> you know I don't think I have one of those......have to check the pc store in town.



I get them with every Nvidia card I buy. If you need one, I can send it to you. It appears that every GTX260 comes with at least one,  if not two of these adapters.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 16, 2008)

Both GTX260's I've recieved have come with two of those adapters, I have yet to purchase any card whether ATI or NV that didn't come with one (retail box that is). I bet you have one somewhere bow!


----------



## deathmore (Nov 16, 2008)

joined, folding with my 3870's and my amd 9850 cpu


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 16, 2008)

deathmore said:


> joined, folding with my 3870's and my amd 9850 cpu



Excellent! someone else who will instantly pwn me in the rankings!

Dude, put this in your sig:

http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08446/fah_sigbar667.jpg


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Excellent! someone else who will instantly pwn me in the rankings!
> 
> Dude, put this in your sig:
> 
> http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08446/fah_sigbar667.jpg



Got it


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

Cant get my e7200 working


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2008)

what verson of FahMon is every one using?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2008)

Bow said:


> what verson of FahMon is every one using?


Fahmon 2.3.4


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2008)

TPU is now #143!


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't get it " core not running" any ideas, everything looks ok?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> I don't get it " core not running" any ideas, everything looks ok?



Apparently, your running Vista. Sometimes it hard to find the right folder to link Fahmon to. Edit the client in Fahmon and confirm the filepath is correct. Link only to the client folder, not the work folder.


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

Sry not seeing it, its been a very long day


----------



## deathmore (Nov 17, 2008)

How do you get the folding client to use two gpu's? currently its only using 1.


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Apparently, your running Vista. Sometimes it hard to find the right folder to link Fahmon to. Edit the client in Fahmon and confirm the filepath is correct. Link only to the client folder, not the work folder.





c/user/admin/appdata/roaming/folding@home

right?

still not working??


----------



## Kursah (Nov 17, 2008)

C:\Users\Kursah\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\

That is how mine looks for the GPU client, works just fine.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2008)

deathmore,  check out this link: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide  it shows how to use multiple gpus.  In my case I only created a new shortcut for my 2nd card,  I have to use the original shortcut it creates for my main card (not make one using the -gpu 0 switch),  but try it both ways and see what works.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 17, 2008)

Is 2904ppd good for a 4850? What about 520ppd for a E7200 @ 3.2ghz? The e7200 seems kinda low to me..


----------



## Zanga (Nov 17, 2008)

I have enrolled both computers i use at work which are on almost 24/24.
System 1: P4 3.0 Ghz HT
System 2: E6550 2.33 Ghz


Later Edit:
By the way does anybody know why i get : "viewer.exe has stopped working" when i want to see the display, the client keeps running though. (on both PC's same thing happens, is it because of the crappy on board Intel graphics ?)


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

I am going to try re-installing everything and see what happen


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is 2904ppd good for a 4850? What about 520ppd for a E7200 @ 3.2ghz? The e7200 seems kinda low to me..



If your folding GPU and CPU on a dual core, you have to allocate a core for each. With that said, my E8400 @ 3.6Ghz on GROMACS core does 686 PPD. Output of 2904 is on par for a 4850. ATI should have a newly optimized core coming out soon. Remember, the current core only uses 320 of the 800 shaders, as it was created for the HD 3000 series.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2008)

A little off topic but,  I can't get the tpu team folding logo in my sig.  I uploaded the image,  it shows in my preview but thats it.  Never added to my sig before,  but seems easy enough?
Edit:  oh heck,  now it's showing......


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys I'm in need of some help.  I've got my cpu up and running but I want to take advantage of both of my gpu's on my x2.  Can my I use the same method of running dual cards for dual gpu's on a single card?


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2008)

Zanga said:


> I have enrolled both computers i use at work which are on almost 24/24.
> System 1: P4 3.0 Ghz HT
> System 2: E6550 2.33 Ghz
> 
> ...



If those PC's have onboard graphics, you should be running the cpu clients. I'm not sure how the P4 will perform, it might not be worth running f@h at all on that pc. System 2 on the other hand with a core 2 duo would perform quite well. The SMP client will take advantage of both cores, and should give you around 1000ppd roughly. Maybe a little bit more.


----------



## Zanga (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright, now i have added my home system (q6600) to the equation.
The P4 is about half of the core duo as processed information .


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

reinstalled everything and it sucks only getting 1005 ppd in the folding control panel, advanced, cor priority @ lowest possible is the the only thing checked?

also when I try to looka at my display this is all I get:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also my sig is not updating.

Something is really wrong and I can't find it


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 17, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If your folding GPU and CPU on a dual core, you have to allocate a core for each. With that said, my E8400 @ 3.6Ghz on GROMACS core does 686 PPD. Output of 2904 is on par for a 4850. ATI should have a newly optimized core coming out soon. Remember, the current core only uses 320 of the 800 shaders, as it was created for the HD 3000 series.



Oh. Thanks for the info. I was wondering why I was only getting a few extra PPD than someone with a 3870  Cant wait for the new client! I am probably gonna get at least a 100% increase huh!


----------



## Zenith (Nov 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> also my sig is not updating.



Sigs are updated every now and then. After a while you get correct state.


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

Zenith said:


> Sigs are updated every now and then. After a while you get correct state.



i know but it has never been this " off " before


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2008)

My poor little 9800gtx tries hard,  but doesn't match my 280...





Oh and it took a day for my sig to show.... so just wait I guess.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2008)

that 9800GTX should be getting higher then that. Is it overclocked any?


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2008)

Even at stock the 9800GTX should be getting 6000+ easily and the 280 should be at around 8000.


----------



## DOM (Nov 18, 2008)

dont you get more in vista vs xp ?

i did i think been a long time


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2008)

No,  XP64 gives me best performance overall,  beats xp32 and vista64.  And no,  I didn't have the 9800 oced,  I should of..  and both cards folding at once drain my athlon bad...  100% usage on one core,  I can't figure out how to make it balance out,  arg.  So I end up folding on the 9800gtx in the day,  and the 280 at night.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 18, 2008)

johnspack said:


> No,  XP64 gives me best performance overall,  beats xp32 and vista64.  And no,  I didn't have the 9800 oced,  I should of..  and both cards folding at once drain my athlon bad...  100% usage on one core,  I can't figure out how to make it balance out,  arg.  So I end up folding on the 9800gtx in the day,  and the 280 at night.



cant you assign the processor affinity to each GPU core?


----------



## SirKeldon (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay! At least i've passed the 100 WU's and 115k points (99% of them in SMP-mode) ... these last 6 weeks have been incredible, my OC in Linux is extremely stable and brings out the best folding i could do, always in SMP and no freezes, memory's management is great and no hang-ups with games or something. This 2.6.27 kernel is ACE! 

4Ghz folding almost 24/7 FTW!!! Keep Folding team 

PS: 86% completed of a WU with 3340 of score, WOW!
PS(2): When GPU clients will be supported on GNU/Linux?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I'm in need of some help.  I've got my cpu up and running but I want to take advantage of both of my gpu's on my x2.  Can my I use the same method of running dual cards for dual gpu's on a single card?



There was promise of x2 support with the current ATI core, but i believe it has not been nowhere near as successful as they had hoped for. Alot of people complain that their X2's won't fold the 2nd core. There is talk of a Beta core on the forums. Check the linky below for updates:

http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=51


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

Bow said:


> reinstalled everything and it sucks only getting 1005 ppd in the folding control panel, advanced, cor priority @ lowest possible is the the only thing checked?
> 
> also when I try to looka at my display this is all I get:
> 
> ...


Dump that System Tray Client and get the Console Client. Leaving the viewer open kills PPD. The Console Client has no viewer, u just monitor via Fahmon. Try closing the viewer and see if PPD increases.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Yay! At least i've passed the 100 WU's and 115k points (99% of them in SMP-mode) ... these last 6 weeks have been incredible, my OC in Linux is extremely stable and brings out the best folding i could do, always in SMP and no freezes, memory's management is great and no hang-ups with games or something. This 2.6.27 kernel is ACE!
> 
> 4Ghz folding almost 24/7 FTW!!! Keep Folding team
> 
> ...



F@H is working on a Linux GPU client, but it's still in development with no promises on timeframe.



johnspack said:


> My poor little 9800gtx tries hard,  but doesn't match my 280...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with POS pc and Infared. That 9800GTX should be getting 6K+ PPD. *Why don't you send the GTX to Uncle Buck's house for the Holidays. Oh, the dirty things I would put it through*





.... 
Are you sure you have the flags set correctly for the GPU's? It almost looks like both clients are running on the same card.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 18, 2008)

*Back ONLINE!!!*

I was catching up the last pages of our forum...

My internet and home phone went down Saturday morning ...until now!!!

Fuc@#@#$#%&&**#@#  BELL CANADA!! I HATE YOU!!! 

OK, life goes on! Rigs running now, except my GTX 260 rig.

HELP NEEDED!!!

My pc running vista32 with GTX 260, latest VGA drivers - Installed and uninstalled and cleaned and installed again - but still with problem:

WHEN I'M RUNNING F@H OR EVEN GAMES, THE VIDEO CARD IS STUCK AT THE IDLE VALUES - LIKE GPU = 300MHZ.

MY RIVATUNER OC OPTIONS ARE DISABLED - WON'T LET ME USE 

ANY IDEAS?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the only setting for cores I see,  and I think this should be the best setting,  although I've tried it both ways,  no difference,  both just run on the same cpu core...  frustrating,  the other cpu core can be as low as 0%,  still both clients just run on core1 of my cpu.




I've done lock and don't lock..  if I could spread the load,  I could use both cards!?
Oh,  and if I start it on my 9800gtx,  I watch rivatuner and the gpu temp jumps,  I check my 280,  no change,  if I start my 280,  same thing in reverse.  Remember,  x2 athlon here,  why do you think I'm dreaming of a p45 xmas?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

johnspack said:


> No,  XP64 gives me best performance overall,  beats xp32 and vista64.  And no,  I didn't have the 9800 oced,  I should of..  and both cards folding at once drain my athlon bad...  100% usage on one core,  I can't figure out how to make it balance out,  arg.  So I end up folding on the 9800gtx in the day,  and the 280 at night.



Your losing valuable time & points. I have 4x 8800GS folding on one core of a BE2400 @ 2.3GHZ and SMP running on the other core @ 5200+ PPD each. You can easily handle the GTX 280 and the 9800GTX on the same core of that 5600+. To top it off, throw SMP on the other core.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I was catching up the last pages of our forum...
> 
> My internet and home phone went down Saturday morning ...until now!!!
> 
> ...



Have you run a driver cleaner in between uninstall/installs????


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have you run a driver cleaner in between uninstall/installs????



Exactly what I did!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't forget,  this is my gaming and entertainment box too,  it has many things to do,  I just let it use idle cycles to fold.  At night I oc my 280 and let it rip.  I find even folding on the 9800 can cause problems with my tv tuner ect,  so I've got to let it be a night thing mostly.  When I build my intel rig,  I'll have this athlon thing to fold 24/7 heheh!  I might try that smp for a kick though...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Don't forget,  this is my gaming and entertainment box too,  it has many things to do,  I just let it use idle cycles to fold.  At night I oc my 280 and let it rip.  I find even folding on the 9800 can cause problems with my tv tuner ect,  so I've got to let it be a night thing mostly.  When I build my intel rig,  I'll have this athlon thing to fold 24/7 heheh!  I might try that smp for a kick though...


I can understand that. I turned my HTPC into a 24/7 folder and have'nt watched a Blu-Ray in months. I'm finally taking the cards out of it and loading up another Quad GPU rig. I really missed my HTPC...


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 18, 2008)

*GTX 260 Back on shape!*



mmaakk said:


> I was catching up the last pages of our forum...
> 
> My internet and home phone went down Saturday morning ...until now!!!
> 
> ...




I hate having to admit this, but is true! Vista System Restore did a good job! I went back couple of days when my rig was running smooth and BINGO!

Back folding at 7K+ PPD! 

EDIT:



TPU HAS NOW A 3 MILLION POINTS USER!!!
CONGRATULATIONS BUCK NASTY!!
YOU ARE FLYING!!! I MEAN FOLDING HIGH!!


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 18, 2008)

joined, folding with my 4850's and my E7200


----------



## Zanga (Nov 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dump that System Tray Client and get the Console Client. Leaving the viewer open kills PPD. The Console Client has no viewer, u just monitor via Fahmon. Try closing the viewer and see if PPD increases.



How can i make the console close without ending the folding, and just monitor from time to time with fahmon ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

Zanga said:


> How can i make the console close without ending the folding, and just monitor from time to time with fahmon ?



Just minimize the window and let Fahmon do it's thing. I only open the Console window to check the core version.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 18, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> joined, folding with my 4850's and my E7200



Welcome stanhemi. Thanks for joining TPU F@H!

Fold CANADA! FOLD!! hehe...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2008)

*MMAAKK is Back!!!!* (lol, that rhymes...) Glad to see you back up and folding @ full speed. We were missing you for the few days you were gone.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 19, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *MMAAKK is Back!!!!* (lol, that rhymes...) Glad to see you back up and folding @ full speed. We were missing you for the few days you were gone.



Thanks Buck, but guess what? My internet went down again this morning. So I'm having another bad day...

Back folding with all rigs now (10PM). I'm preying that for now on my internet is back for good. 

Fold ON!


----------



## James1991 (Nov 19, 2008)

is there going to be a way to run this on 2 gpu's with crossfire enabled in the future because my pc crashes when ever i enable/disable crossfire and it gets annoying when i want to play a game


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just bought a 939 board for my 3200+ and 8600 GTS.  Will be folding 24/7 while dl'ing lots of pron.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 19, 2008)

James1991 said:


> is there going to be a way to run this on 2 gpu's with crossfire enabled in the future because my pc crashes when ever i enable/disable crossfire and it gets annoying when i want to play a game



Yes, Stanford is improving the ATI core. X2 cards are already working both cores (only win XP), but still kind of unstable.

We suppose to get better WUs especially for the HD 4K series. At the moment this powerful card isn't folding using 100% of the potential it has.

------------------------------------

mlee49, Thanks for the upgrade! Fold ON!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2008)

*Triplets have arrived!!!*

Just got my 3rd Quad rig up and running. This room has been taken over by folding rigs! Fahmon shows me @ 75k+ PPD right before i got one of the crap 511 pt WU. I think this is gonna be it for a while. I will fold the overclocked crap out of these rigs in the mean time. Maybe early next year I'll shoot for 100K. Below is a pick. Don't mind the mess, I haven't straightened up my wiring yet. Keep folding Boys!!!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow you really are a mad scientist to have created that monster!


----------



## James1991 (Nov 19, 2008)

i like how you label the PC's so you dont forget which one is which


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

James1991 said:


> i like how you label the PC's so you dont forget which one is which



Yeah that and the open window, it must be 20C hotter in that room! 

And wtf on the res, 3072x2304  crazy super high res!!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 19, 2008)

*200K up PPD!*

I really like what I see!! 

*Nov. 18th - 203,806 Points - TPU Team!!!*

Buck - I loved your triplets!!! Even more than the Playboy blonde Triplets!! (OK maybe not!)


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2008)

That's insane Buck! Nice going!

What are the blue status colored thingeys in fahmon? I'm used to green/red/grey, but i've never seen blue before.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2008)

Gawd I'd kill to be able to do that!  Won't have a rig I can dedicate to 24/7 folding until Jan or Feb which will be based on this athlon system.  Looks like a pair of 8800gs cards might be the way to go for me in that one.  I'll bet Buck gets us to #142 in a day or so.....


----------



## deathmore (Nov 19, 2008)

yes finally in top 100 of our team and TPU team is now in rank 141!


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one deathmore!

139 now! TPU is rising through the folding ranks very quickly!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2008)

How do I get jobs that give me more than 480 points?


----------



## Bow (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone please get me a ling to the GPU Client.....what I have is not working


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2008)

johnspack said:


> How do I get jobs that give me more than 480 points?



You do not want those. The 511 pt work units have very large protein clusters and will bog down you Nvidia GPU. Be happy with 480 pt and Fahcore 11 v1.15

If you overclock your shaders, you will see a nice PPD increase.



infrared said:


> That's insane Buck! Nice going!
> 
> What are the blue status colored thingeys in fahmon? I'm used to green/red/grey, but i've never seen blue before.



Blue means the client is working, but needs to be looked at(i.e. asynchronous clocks). Normally it's only a temporary conflict between rigs on a network. Last nite I had 2 rigs battling over the same IP address...WTF????


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2008)

Bow said:


> Someone please get me a ling to the GPU Client.....what I have is not working


I'm sure you have already tried this one. Use the Console client for your particular OS. Have you uninstalled all previous versions of GPU2? 

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of racking up my computer account at my local dealer,  he just got a bunch of asus 8800gs cards in.  I could throw one in my athlon x2 server to fold 24/7.  Thing is it's only a 3600+ brisby that barely hits 2.5ghz.  Any point?  I'm poor and can't really afford it,  but if he gives me a good enough price....
Edit: and if it is,  anyone interested in a lightly used evga 7950gt with zalman fatality cooler..?  nah,  I should hang it on the wall


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm sure you have already tried this one. Use the Console client for your particular OS. Have you uninstalled all previous versions of GPU2?
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther




Something is wrong I have Vista 32 bit and I tried each of the last 3 in the list and none would.  I don't think its my system everything else is running great....I am sure its me.....Dumbass


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2008)

This ver (6.20) still works and can be got here: http://www.nvidia.com/content/forcewithin/us/download.asp
unselect all but the folding client...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I'm thinking of racking up my computer account at my local dealer,  he just got a bunch of asus 8800gs cards in.  I could throw one in my athlon x2 server to fold 24/7.  Thing is it's only a 3600+ brisby that barely hits 2.5ghz.  Any point?  I'm poor and can't really afford it,  but if he gives me a good enough price....
> Edit: and if it is,  anyone interested in a lightly used evga 7950gt with zalman fatality cooler..?  nah,  I should hang it on the wall



Pick up the 8800GS. Your Athlon will have no problem feeding it with one core and you'll have a extra 5k PPD... Remember, you *must *separate the CPU/GPU clients on separate cores.


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2008)

seems to be working again, but slow only 3485ppd


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2008)

How do you assign cpu cores to cards,  can it be done?  No matter what I do,  both of my cards use core1,  never core0,  is this an athlon x2 thing?  Because if I could assign,  I could let both cards run overnight on my main rig....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> How do you assign cpu cores to cards,  can it be done?  No matter what I do,  both of my cards use core1,  never core0,  is this an athlon x2 thing?  Because if I could assign,  I could let both cards run overnight on my main rig....



Try this, It's freeware and I use it on every rig.

http://www.geocities.com/edgemeal_software/Files/GnS_Affinity_237.0.zip


----------



## deathmore (Nov 20, 2008)

i think im doing something wrong i just got fahmon to work and it says for my cpu im only getting 147.43 ppd and its a 2.5ghz phenom quad and my vid card is a 3870 its giving me 2181.90ppd is this normal or do i have some settings wrong?


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 20, 2008)

deathmore said:


> i think im doing something wrong i just got fahmon to work and it says for my cpu im only getting 147.43 ppd and its a 2.5ghz phenom quad and my vid card is a 3870 its giving me 2181.90ppd is this normal or do i have some settings wrong?



That's probably normal if you are using non-SMP folding on the CPU. I get something in the order of 400ppd on my Q6600 with a non-SMP session. My GTX260 gets about 7600ppd on the same machine so it is almost a 20 to 1 ration from GPU to CPU folding scores.

That being said, the CPU folding is still important. The graphics cards are great for the type of folding that Stanford sends to them but there are some models that "have" to run on a CPU so it is valuable to keep CPU's in the equation.

On a side note I have a E1200 Celeron dual core OC to 2.4GHz running Linux (Ubuntu) and with the SMP core I am getting about 2000ppd on that. Still no where near my graphics cards scores but weird to see a $40 chip outperforming my quadcore   I have not tried running SMP on my Q6600 rig since I don't want to setup a password protected account on it (a requirement for SMP).


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2008)

Well,  I can't really afford this right now,  but this goes in my server to fold 24/7 for now on!  Anyone have any idea how much an 8800gs can oc?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2008)

Not bad,  with very mild oc and my brisby running at 2.1ghz,  it's pushing 4k ppd.  Now if I figure out how to use this card,  and brisby at 2.5 I'll bet I get 5k ppd!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Not bad,  with very mild oc and my brisby running at 2.1ghz,  it's pushing 4k ppd.  Now if I figure out how to use this card,  and brisby at 2.5 I'll bet I get 5k ppd!



Oh, the 8800GS/9600GSO cards are great overclockers. You should be able to push the following clocks with Rivatuner. I use these clocks on 90% of my GPU farm.
Core: 745mhz
Shaders: 1740mhz
Memory: 860mhz
**Make sure to un-link the core/shaders *


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow!  I'll give those a try after this job finishes!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 20, 2008)

HELP WANTED.

When you guys mess around with gpu OC, what's the best to do:

1. OC with the client running.
2. Close the client.
3. Pause the client.

Is possible to pause in the console client? I just changed all my clients to console.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> HELP WANTED.
> 
> When you guys mess around with gpu OC, what's the best to do:
> 
> ...


I always change my clocks on the fly. You cannot pause the console client, you just close it out. Starts back up where you left off. Rivatuner is one of the few O/C tools that allows for Multi GPU overclocking. Congrats on choosing Console Client. It is a more efficient client and produces more PPD.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2008)

Tried 650/1600/850,  ppd up to 4300 now,  turns out my server was at 1.9ghz,  now at 2.2,  may try for 4500ppd on this card.  Nice little folding card!
I guess next step on the card is 700/1700..  I'll be kinda blown away if it does it,  but the performance now shows it just may do it!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Tried 650/1600/850,  ppd up to 4300 now,  turns out my server was at 1.9ghz,  now at 2.2,  may try for 4500ppd on this card.  Nice little folding card!



what are the specs?


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 21, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I always change my clocks on the fly. You cannot pause the console client, you just close it out. Starts back up where you left off. Rivatuner is one of the few O/C tools that allows for Multi GPU overclocking. Congrats on choosing Console Client. It is a more efficient client and produces more PPD.



Thanks Buck. And yes, I'm already feeling better using the console. Seems more stable to me. I wanna see if I get any PPD improvement.

PS: My internet nightmare isn't over!!!   Almost a week already. Still very unstable. :shadedshu

THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2008)

Asus m2n-e motherboard,  4gigs corsair dhx pc6400, xp64 os, coolermaster 650w psu,  3600+ brisbane at 2.2ghz currently,  can do 2.5,  not much else in this server!  I'd like to get the 5k+ ppds that buck gets on his 8800gs!
Or are you talking specs of my folding card?  asus en8800gs 384mb pci-e card?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Asus m2n-e motherboard,  4gigs corsair dhx pc6400, xp64 os, coolermaster 650w psu,  3600+ brisbane at 2.2ghz currently,  can do 2.5,  not much else in this server!  I'd like to get the 5k+ ppds that buck gets on his 8800gs!
> Or are you talking specs of my folding card?  asus en8800gs 384mb pci-e card?



You *will* get at least 5k ppd, I promise you. You have a great scenario known as a single card. When I used to fold single cards, I could get crazy clocks and PPD(5500 ppd on a 8800GS @ 1834mhz shaders). You may have to replace Fahcore 11 with v1.15 if you have 1.19 currently. I could e-mail it to you if necessary. Rest assured that we will get that card screaming in no time at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Asus m2n-e motherboard,  4gigs corsair dhx pc6400, xp64 os, coolermaster 650w psu,  3600+ brisbane at 2.2ghz currently,  can do 2.5,  not much else in this server!  I'd like to get the 5k+ ppds that buck gets on his 8800gs!
> Or are you talking specs of my folding card?  asus en8800gs 384mb pci-e card?



thanks  I wanted the specs of the server.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm,  is that 1.15 a console version?  I guess as long as it's a gpu client,  and will go faster,  I'd like to try it.  My server runs 24/7 so I'd like to rack up as many wus as I can!  I believe in this project enough to forgo food money to get a folding card,  so yes I want to crank out as much as possible!


----------



## Bow (Nov 21, 2008)

ok looks like things are back to normal with folding, now I just need to get that gtx260 I want then well be rockin


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes,  please send that older client to  johnspack@rock.com  I'll try it out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Yes,  please send that older client to  johnspack@rock.com  I'll try it out.



Sent. Let me know if you have any problems with it.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 21, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You *will* get at least 5k ppd, I promise you. You have a great scenario known as a single card. When I used to fold single cards, I could get crazy clocks and PPD(5500 ppd on a 8800GS @ 1834mhz shaders). You may have to replace Fahcore 11 with v1.15 if you have 1.19 currently.



Buck, are you still injecting the 1.15?

I'm happy now with the 1.19. Why don't you set 1 rig with the 1.19 for some days for test?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2008)

I want to upgrade my server mobo to a tri sli board.  I want a farm!!!!
Oh,  and at nights I'll now be pulling upto 14k ppd,  I want into the top 50 soon!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2008)

This is only 80% on each core,  and my server is pumping another 4.3k as well:




Athlon power baby!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2008)

johnspack said:


> This is only 80% on each core,  and my server is pumping another 4.3k as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice numbers there johnspack. Are you folding the 8800GS yet?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 21, 2008)

well i figured i'd let everyone know i'm now folding for tpu again, finally figured out how to put my 8800gts 512's to work at the same time.  let me know if i'm missing something or something is wrong.


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 21, 2008)

i ended up returning the 9800gtx+ i bought. 

but i did get my 4870 running without eue'ing by adding another 80mm fan over the voltage regs.

i also got my q6600 folding with the smp client. i only have a small oc on the quad @3.1ghz but it seems to be finishing a wu a day, so thats an extra 2k or so. been averaging about 7k points the last week.


----------



## Bow (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

I guess you already know I've got the 8800gs up,  it's oced to 700/1700/850 and pulling 4500+ ppd now, but it's in a seperate box.  So this ver 1.15 of fahcore 11 I just overwrite a current install,  and restart?  It won't corrupt a job?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I guess you already know I've got the 8800gs up,  it's oced to 700/1700/850 and pulling 4500+ ppd now, but it's in a seperate box.  So this ver 1.15 of fahcore 11 I just overwrite a current install,  and restart?  It won't corrupt a job?



It's not a problem. Just shut down the client, open folder, overwrite core, and start client back up. I have done it 10-12 times this week. Picks up where you left off. This only works on the 480 PT WU's.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah,  that's all I get are the 480 pointers..  how DO you get bigger point jobs?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2008)

*F@H Main Assignment Server Down.*

This just happened @ 7:30 EST. I have 3 out of 17 clients waiting on work. The backup server may be slow to catch up. The following is from Vijay Pande's blog: 

_Main AS down. We're looking into it.

The main AS is down.  The two consequences of this are that the secondary AS is handling all of the load and the main stats update have been suspended until this is resolved.  The points are being kept locally on the servers, so WU's are being credited, just not showing up on our web site.

Posted at 04:38 PM PST | Permalink | Comments (0) _


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  that's all I get are the 480 pointers..  how DO you get bigger point jobs?


 You do not want the bigger point jobs. Nvidia cards are very efficient with folding medium to large size proteins. The 480 Pt WU's are all medium to large protiens. The 511 pt WU's are very large proteins and thus, we suffer with our Nvidia cards on yielding 40% less PPD. So, be thankful we have 480pt WU's still. I believe we will see more very large proteins starting next month coinciding with the new ATI/Stream core release.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

Interesting,  trying out the 1.15 on my 9800gtx,  ppd just jumped to 5200!  If this works out,  I'll use it on my other 2 cards.
Edit:  now 12.5k ppd on my main box,  will try it on my server next.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

Stat server is updating now,  should see results soon.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh,  and Buck,  the 1.15 does nothing for the 8800gs,  but nice increases for the 9800gtx and gtx280.  Could be because my server is maxxed at 2.375ghz and ram at 950mhz,  just can't feed it any faster...
My 8800gs just loaded a new job,  now it's almost 4.9k!  wow!  Guess I was wrong on that one.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

TPU is upto #140 now!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so duh!!!!  I don't need my 9800gtx just to drive 2 extra monitors,  the 8800gs can do that.  I'm going to shift the 9800gtx to my server box to fold 24/7 and bring the 8800gs back to my main box.  I think I could pull close to 6k ppd on the 9800...hmmmmm.  A lot of driver resetting though,  I'll post results if I try this.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 22, 2008)

Moving on up. 3 places I guess. I have just bulid second rig so one will be dedicated for folding,  hopefully at work place, other will stay with me at home. Need to overclock second one.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 22, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I'm so duh!!!!  I don't need my 9800gtx just to drive 2 extra monitors,  the 8800gs can do that.  I'm going to shift the 9800gtx to my server box to fold 24/7 and bring the 8800gs back to my main box.  I think I could pull close to 6k ppd on the 9800...hmmmmm.  A lot of driver resetting though,  I'll post results if I try this.



Congrats johnspack! 

10K points yesterday. Are you following your statistics?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=403348

Cheers


----------



## Bow (Nov 22, 2008)

My sig is not updating?  shows my ppd but my 24hr avg is not correct any ideas?


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2008)

Bow said:


> My sig is not updating?  shows my ppd but my 24hr avg is not correct any ideas?



looks like it already did http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=384163

some times it take a day or two to update or more


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Oh,  and Buck,  the 1.15 does nothing for the 8800gs,  but nice increases for the 9800gtx and gtx280.  Could be because my server is maxxed at 2.375ghz and ram at 950mhz,  just can't feed it any faster...
> My 8800gs just loaded a new job,  now it's almost 4.9k!  wow!  Guess I was wrong on that one.....



Yeah, the 8800GS/9600GSO cards are a sweet deal. I can get 4 from newegg for $240.00 and feed them with a $50.00 PSU and end up with 21,000 PPD. The entire rig will only draw 370 watts for excellent efficiency. Better buy them while you can. The new 9600GSO's will have only 64 shaders vs 96 now. Expect to see them in the next month.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 23, 2008)

Just discovered something amazing!  The new 180.70 drivers!  Before my cpu cores would be pinned at max usage,  now I can set cpu slider to 100% and it just ripples above 0% now!  My cpu was so taxed before I was getting occasional corrupted jobs. Someone else try these out and let me know if it works for you too.  These supposedly were released just for folding!  Right on the front page: http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/
Ppd is slightly higher with these too.  Oh and yeah heheh,  I check my stats several times a day,  and I'll be in the top 50 of tpu tomorrow!
Update:  I can verify this works,  installed the 180.70 on my main rig,  and run both cards and almost nothing for cpu usage,  and ppd gain,  almost 20k ppd from 3 cards now!  Cpus on both boxes are almost idle.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys, been jumping in to start folding for tpu and have a couple questions.  

1. i just got the smp client going-- how much faster, or more points will it yield vs the 2 single F@H apps.

2. Does anybody have any idea what this does to the electric bill.   I'm all for helping the greater good here but if it's gonna cost me an extra 100 a month, i think the guys at folding should cut me a check.... 

That's about it, don't take it personal or anything i don't think that the folding will be that bad on the electric bill i'm just curious.  I'm also setting up my g/f's phenom 9950 to fold for me as well.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 23, 2008)

Darn,  you could pull 10k-12k ppd plus on those 2 8800gts cards,  but you'd have to disable sli when folding.  Not sure I'd bother folding on cpus,  gpus produce many times more the output.  Unless you have farms of multiple cards,  I don't think your electric bill is going to be noticably higher...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Just discovered something amazing!  The new 180.70 drivers!  Before my cpu cores would be pinned at max usage,  now I can set cpu slider to 100% and it just ripples above 0% now!  My cpu was so taxed before I was getting occasional corrupted jobs. Someone else try these out and let me know if it works for you too.  These supposedly were released just for folding!  Right on the front page: http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/
> Ppd is slightly higher with these too.  Oh and yeah heheh,  I check my stats several times a day,  and I'll be in the top 50 of tpu tomorrow!
> Update:  I can verify this works,  installed the 180.70 on my main rig,  and run both cards and almost nothing for cpu usage,  and ppd gain,  almost 20k ppd from 3 cards now!  Cpus on both boxes are almost idle.



That may work for the system tray client, but my 8 series cards/Console client haz no love for 180.70 drivers. I loaded them this morning and got unstable's all over the place. I switched back to 177.83 and back to normal. I run all my cards on the bleeding edge of unstable due to my O/C's, so that may have contributed to the problem. I may experiment with one rig later in the week to see if i can make them work. Thanks for the heads up johnspack!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 23, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  you could pull 10k-12k ppd plus on those 2 8800gts cards,  but you'd have to disable sli when folding.  Not sure I'd bother folding on cpus,  gpus produce many times more the output.  Unless you have farms of multiple cards,  I don't think your electric bill is going to be noticably higher...



thanx for the input.  yeah i yield roughly 5600~ ppd from each card and like 161PPd from my cpu, but i've been climbing the ranks of people on the team lately check my sig.


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 24, 2008)

So you think maybe people were doing a little more gaming than usual this weekend?



To quote Siegfried from Get Smart....

Stocker!!! Zees ees Kaos. Vee don't GAME here!!!!


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 24, 2008)

hi. I want to know if 322 ppd only is ok with my spec,i am really lost with the console and fahmon setting thank


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> hi. I want to know if 322 ppd only is ok with my spec,i am really lost with the console and fahmon setting thank



seems low. what are you folding on (CPU or video card,both?)


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 24, 2008)

i just change for gpu console ,before was the cpu console,how can i fold with my cpu and gpu and now nothing seem to work


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 24, 2008)

screenshot of my console and fahmon ppd now @ 2452 

http://img.techpowerup.org/081123/screensho1t.jpg


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 24, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> So you think maybe people were doing a little more gaming than usual this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




buck nasty's power must be out... lol.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 24, 2008)

ok now im folding at 2480 ppd but how to add my cpu thank


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> ok now im folding at 2480 ppd but how to add my cpu thank



that sounds better. Download the CPU client and run it too along with the GPU client


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> buck nasty's power must be out... lol.


LOL, you have no idea how true that is. I have to pay special attention to power draw when I bring additional rigs online. I have tripped a few breaker in the last couple of weeks. Saturday I was picking up a couple of 12/3 extension cords to run from the den to my folding room. I will need the extra juice when I bring another quad rig online in December.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that sounds better. Download the CPU client and run it too along with the GPU client



Make sure to separate the clients on different CPU cores.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Make sure to separate the clients on different CPU cores.



forgot about that. Thanks buck


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 24, 2008)

thank  @p o s pc


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 24, 2008)

I love my internet provider!!!

Another weekend with my internet down.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I love my internet provider!!!
> 
> Another weekend with my internet down.



Drop em if you can!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I love my internet provider!!!
> 
> Another weekend with my internet down.



Man, I wish i had a 1500 mile long ethernet cable I could give you.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn buck, just saw you are #1 on the TPU folding team! Nice goin man!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn buck, just saw you are #1 on the TPU folding team! Nice goin man!


Thanks Shadowfold. I see your gearing up for the Dragon platform in you avatar? I'm looking forward to Phenom II X4 also.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Man, I wish i had a 1500 mile long ethernet cable I could give you.



LOL!! I will arrange the cable!

The internet providers options I have here in Toronto are terrible! You have to try picking the less bad one.

I will change my ISP during this week. My patience is gone. The last 7 days my internet is up and down all the time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Shadowfold. I see your gearing up for the Dragon platform in you avatar? I'm looking forward to Phenom II X4 also.



Oh yea gonna have those beasts foldin  2 cores for gaming and 2 cores for folding!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

Just a FYI for Fahmon users on a network. I have 5 rigs networked with Fahmon and it has become a resource hog. I have 18 clients and it is hurting my PPD on my primary rig. I have to close it when done viewing and start it back up when needed. Thinking about bringing in the Laptop for monitoring purposes only. Keep an eye out for dropping PPD when Fahmon is open.


----------



## deathmore (Nov 24, 2008)

yes top 80 finaly movin up in the ranks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

*I need your opinion*

Now that I have got my folding rigs stabilized, I am taking a look at my other hardware. I always wanted and finally got an HTPC 6 months ago. It's a nice rig(CoolermasterGigabyte 780G/Phenom x3 8650/HD3200 IGP)and was to be my only computer(yeah, haha). Then along came Folding @ Home and all hell broke loose. 4 rigs later, things are finally settling down. I had 2 8800GS's folding in the HTPC for 4 months. Now my Quad GPU folding rigs are putting out 75K ppd and I have my HTPC back to watch Blu-Rays on, so all is well. But, there is only one problem. I have these 2 _empty_ PCI-E slots in the HTPC, so you know what I'm thinking. I could throw 2-9600GSO's/ Antec PSU for $180.00 total and add 10k ppd for TPU *Or *I could just leave it as is and enjoy Blu-rays anytime without shutting down folding cards just to watch a movie. *So, I ask you, what should I do with this wonderful HTPC I have?*


----------



## infrared (Nov 24, 2008)

1 480 point WU takes around 2 hours right? so shutting down f@h on one card to watch a movie won't even make a dent with your folding farm! I say get it folding if you can 

I just wish i could afford another card! My main rig is putting out around 8k ppd if i leave it on 24/7, pitiful in comparison to what you're doing!


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 24, 2008)

i got a great deal on a 8800gts 320mb from craigslist. what will give higher ppd the 8800gts or a 9600gso?

i'm only keeping 1, the other will go in the rig i'm building for a xmas gift for my dad. i just dont know which 1 to keep.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Do what I do with my rig. Fold when your doing anything but watching movies or playing games


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> 1 480 point WU takes around 2 hours right? so shutting down f@h on one card to watch a movie won't even make a dent with your folding farm! I say get it folding if you can
> 
> I just wish i could afford another card! My main rig is putting out around 8k ppd if i leave it on 24/7, pitiful in comparison to what you're doing!



HAHA, I new you would say that. It is enticing. BTW, everyone helps on this folding team. If it were not for your 8k PPD Infrared, we would not eclipse the 200K average that we have. Thanks for folding with us & keep up the good work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> i got a great deal on a 8800gts 320mb from craigslist. what will give higher ppd the 8800gts or a 9600gso?
> 
> i'm only keeping 1, the other will go in the rig i'm building for a xmas gift for my dad. i just dont know which 1 to keep.



The 8800GTS 320mb has 112 shaders and will overclock higher than the GSO. Figure for 5400-5600 ppd with overclock.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *So, I ask you, what should I do with this wonderful HTPC I have?*



Well, right now you are 47th on the list of all Folders for 24hr Avg. PPD.....  another 10k PPD would currently move you to 36th.  Just figured I'd give you the numbers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well, right now you are 47th on the list of all Folders for 24hr Avg. PPD.....  another 10k PPD would currently move you to 36th.  Just figured I'd give you the numbers.


It seems that you guys are a bit biased. Maybe I should have posted this on a HTPC forum... I will prob get the cards and throw another 10k into the fold. Someone want to tell my kids that their Xmas presents are in my computer and say "EVGA" on them.

P.S. My gameplan is to be @ 100K PPD average by New Years!


----------



## infrared (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got my brother's 9600GT on loan for a couple of days or so, and decided to give dual GPU folding a go.

My 8800GTS is in the 4x PCIe slot, running almost at it's usual full speed and the 9600GT is in the primary 16x PCIe slot because it has a smaller cooler. The 9600GT was getting approx 4600ppd in my little brother's PC. I've reinstalled the drivers and gpu clients. Both the gpu clients are set to "slightly higher" priority, so they have priority over the CPU SMP client.

I can't figure out why it's dropped 1000ppd, any ideas?







EDIT: I'd also injected the 1.15 fahcore 11 into the folders. Both are working.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

infrared said:


> I've got my brother's 9600GT on loan for a couple of days or so, and decided to give dual GPU folding a go.
> 
> My 8800GTS is in the 4x PCIe slot, running almost at it's usual full speed and the 9600GT is in the primary 16x PCIe slot because it has a smaller cooler. The 9600GT was getting approx 4600ppd in my little brother's PC. I've reinstalled the drivers and gpu clients. Both the gpu clients are set to "slightly higher" priority, so they have priority over the CPU SMP client.
> 
> ...



Are all clients running on same rig? Give me some info and we will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Well,  2nd day I've broke 12k points!  Just realized I'm still using physx driver 8.09.04,  wonder if I should try the .10.13s..  anyone seen a ppd increase with the newest physx drivers?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Well,  2nd day I've broke 12k points!  Just realized I'm still using physx driver 8.09.04,  wonder if I should try the .10.13s..  anyone seen a ppd increase with the newest physx drivers?


Congrats on the PPD. Glad to have that kinda horsepower onboard. Physx drivers do nothing for F@H. Now CUDA, that's another thing entirely...


----------



## infrared (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks buck.

I tried running the -gpu 1 client (9600gt) on it's own to see if the performance picked up, but no luck.

A side note: seems to be backwards on this mobo. -gpu 0 is the secondary 4x slot, and -gpu 1 is the primary 16x slot closest to the cpu

Oh, cpu usage is 3~7% with just the one gpu client running.







```
--- Opening Log file [November 25 00:10:21 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.20r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Simon\AppData\roaming\Folding@home-gpu2
Arguments: -gpu 1 

[00:10:21] - Ask before connecting: No
[00:10:21] - User name: InfraRed_TPU_ (Team 50711)
[00:10:21] - User ID: 46CBBC16159EF213
[00:10:21] - Machine ID: 3
[00:10:21] 
[00:10:21] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:10:21] Initialization complete
[00:10:21] 
[00:10:21] + Processing work unit
[00:10:21] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:10:21] Core found.
[00:10:21] Working on queue slot 01 [November 25 00:10:21 UTC]
[00:10:21] + Working ...
[00:10:21] 
[00:10:21] *------------------------------*
[00:10:21] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[00:10:21] Version 1.15 (Mon Oct 13 11:11:30 PDT 2008)
[00:10:21] 
[00:10:21] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:10:21] Build host: amoeba
[00:10:21] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:10:21] Core      : 
[00:10:21] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:10:21] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:10:21] - Files status OK
[00:10:21] - Expanded 44103 -> 244433 (decompressed 554.2 percent)
[00:10:21] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44103 data_size=244433, decompressed_data_size=244433 diff=0
[00:10:21] - Digital signature verified
[00:10:21] 
[00:10:21] Project: 5014 (Run 8, Clone 26, Gen 234)
[00:10:21] 
[00:10:21] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[00:10:21] Entering M.D.
[00:10:28] Will resume from checkpoint file
[00:10:28] Working on 576 p5005_supervillin_e1
[00:10:28] Client config found, loading data.
[00:10:28] Resuming from checkpoint
[00:10:28] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[00:10:28] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[00:10:28] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[00:10:28] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[00:10:28] Completed 47%
[00:10:28] Starting GUI Server
[00:12:25] Completed 48%
[00:14:22] Completed 49%
[00:16:18] Completed 50%
[00:18:14] Completed 51%
[00:20:10] Completed 52%
[00:22:06] Completed 53%
[00:24:02] Completed 54%
[00:25:58] Completed 55%
[00:27:54] Completed 56%
[00:29:50] Completed 57%
[00:31:47] Completed 58%
[00:33:43] Completed 59%
[00:35:39] Completed 60%
[00:37:35] Completed 61%
[00:39:31] Completed 62%
[00:41:28] Completed 63%
[00:43:28] Completed 64%
[00:45:28] Completed 65%
[00:47:29] Completed 66%
```

Using 180.48 Drivers, i've got a monitor on each card, but they're not set to span.. Could that be the prob?






If there's anything else you need to know let me know, i appreciate the help.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

infrared said:


> Thanks buck.
> 
> I tried running the -gpu 1 client (9600gt) on it's own to see if the performance picked up, but no luck.
> 
> ...



Nice screenshots. Are you using an affinity changer(get & set)? I think that the SMP Client is contaminating the core that the GPU is running on. SMP cannot run on same core as GPU2 without bogging both clients. I have a similar situation with my E8400 rig. I run SMP without the -SMP flag to keep it on a single core. It lets my GPU's breath better on the other core, but i only get 800ppd from it. Now, if you have a trick for me to squeeze more PPD out of the E8400, please share. Remember, i never claimed to be a cpu folding wiz....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure if you already did,  but did you replace with core 1.15s?  Instant ppd  boost.  Also for driver settings, I would set for single display performance mode in 3d setting,  works for games,  might help here, also leave quality at quality.  Did you check with gpuz ect to make sure card is running at full speed?  Are you going into taskman and setting cpu affinity for each card?  They seem to like using seperate cores. Just some meandering thoughts.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn,  wish they had that affinity changer for gpu clients!!!!


----------



## infrared (Nov 25, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice screenshots. Are you using an affinity changer(get & set)? I think that the SMP Client is contaminating the core that the GPU is running on. SMP cannot run on same core as GPU2 without bogging both clients. I have a similar situation with my E8400 rig. I run SMP without the -SMP flag to keep it on a single core. It lets my GPU's breath better on the other core, but i only get 800ppd from it. Now, if you have a trick for me to squeeze more PPD out of the E8400, please share. Remember, i never claimed to be a cpu folding wiz....



That's a good point. I'll try dissabling the affinity changer service.

To stop the smp client bogging down the gpu clients i've left the smp client priority at 'idle' and set the gpu ones to 'slightly higher'. That way the gpu's have priority over the smp. The 8800GTS will get 5500ppd-ish regardless of whether(sp?) the smp is running or not. SMP client will reach approx 2600ppd running on it's own (cpu @ 4.2ghz), but drops to 2400 when i start up the gpu.


Ohh, one other posibility, though it's a long shot... The 9600 is running from a molex - pcie adapter, but it's only got 3 wires. 1-12v 2-gnd. Just wandering if the card's getting enough juice. I'll try swapping the pcie power leads over too.



			
				johnspack said:
			
		

> Not sure if you already did, but did you replace with core 1.15s? Instant ppd boost. Also for driver settings, I would set for single display performance mode in 3d setting, works for games, might help here, also leave quality at quality. Did you check with gpuz ect to make sure card is running at full speed? Are you going into taskman and setting cpu affinity for each card? They seem to like using seperate cores. Just some meandering thoughts.....



Thanks for the suggestions john. Unfortunatly i've already tried all of that and am out of ideas!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

The reports I'm seeing around the web about both the 180.60 and 70 drivers is extreme reduced cpu usage,  and ppl are able to start using their cpu clients again as a result.  I use the 180.70 drivers and I will swear by them for folding!  Although it's possible the .60s could be a bit more stable.  My gtx280 goes into 2d clock modes after about 6hrs mysteriously.. Who knows!  But I'll bet you get your ppd back?  Edit: was your brother using a cpu client as well?


----------



## infrared (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope, my little brother only has an e2160 so there wouldn't be much point! 

The drop in cpu usage by the gpu clients happened a long time ago now. Even before the 180 drivers came out. I've not noticed a lot of difference between the 178.xx's and the present 180's tbh.

Anyway, gonna try again without the affinity changer service running, and with the main pci-e power lead. I'll report back.


EDIT: Nope, no improvement. I'm just going to let it run overnight and see what happens. Maybe just a bad WU.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 25, 2008)

*RivaTuner v2.20 is out.*

I want to let everybody informed about a new version of RivaTuner v2.20

http://downloads.guru3d.com/RivaTuner-v2.20-download-163.html

Came out 3 days ago!



PS. WATCH ME FOR THE FOLLOWING DAYS. MY PPD WILL GET BACK ON SHAPE! HEHEHE...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep,  been using it since it was released.  Bummer,  fan control on my 9800gtx broken again in 180.70 drivers,  need 2.21...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn, just realized I almost broke 14k points today!  Not bad for CamelJock power...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Darn, just realized I almost broke 14k points today!  Not bad for CamelJock power...


Congrats on some impressive folding. I see you are #2 in 24hr PPD for TPU!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 25, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats on some impressive folding. I see you are #2 in 24hr PPD for TPU!



Yeah! Congrats. But not for long!!!

My internet is back on shape! 

Will get my 24K PPD average back soon! 

He he he...

I LOVE THE COMPETITION!!! 

FOLD ON TPU!!!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Well,  I'm honored,  I get to get it on with the big dogs!  I can pull close to 20kppd,  so let's get it on!  And cure cancer of course...
hmm,  wonder if I should try cpu clients too....  Oh, and Fold On TPU!!!!!  fold baby fold,  sorry I like it heheh!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I'm honored,  I get to get it on with the big dogs!  I can pull close to 20kppd,  so let's get it on!  And cure cancer of course...
> hmm,  wonder if I should try cpu clients too....  Oh, and Fold On TPU!!!!!  fold baby fold,  sorry I like it heheh!



That's the spirit! Thanks for joining the dance. You will have to Overclock your 20K to 25...

...than I will have to come with something new.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I'm honored,  I get to get it on with the big dogs!  I can pull close to 20kppd,  so let's get it on!  And cure cancer of course...
> hmm,  wonder if I should try cpu clients too....  Oh, and Fold On TPU!!!!!  fold baby fold,  sorry I like it heheh!





mmaakk said:


> That's the spirit! Thanks for joining the dance. You will have to Overclock your 20K to 25...
> 
> ...than I will have to come with something new.



OhBoy! I do believe I will have ringside seats for this battle. I hope neither of you "fold" under the pressure... Sorry, i had to...


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 25, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OhBoy! I do believe I will have ringside seats for this battle. I hope neither of you "fold" under the pressure... Sorry, i had to...



Buck, not "ringside seats" for you. The KING has the central seat. The best watchable position.

...damn I can't compete with you 



- Edit -

Talking about "pressure", do you remember...



BUCK NASTY said:


> Doin' a little stealth action, are we? Sneaking up on the Buck? Check out the 24hr totals...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah,  I could only dream about Bucks wus... of course I don't have his electric bill either..    I doubt I'll ever make the top 5, but I'll sure have fun trying!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

I know I like my betas... the 180.70 folds like a banshee,  but horrible unstable for games.  Of course.  Anyone tried the 180.60 yet,  or do I have to?  Hard to experiment and pull ppd's at the same time heheh!  Fallout3 doesn't seem to mind it,  but older games like farcry (with amd64 pack added) keeps crashing on me.  Fold,  fold......


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I know I like my betas... the 180.70 folds like a banshee,  but horrible unstable for games.  Of course.  Anyone tried the 180.60 yet,  or do I have to?  Hard to experiment and pull ppd's at the same time heheh!  Fallout3 doesn't seem to mind it,  but older games like farcry (with amd64 pack added) keeps crashing on me.  Fold,  fold......



I did install the 180.48 yesterday. No noticeable PPD improvement. Folding with the 1.19 core.

ATI has now some ~300 points WUs. I hate it. Takes almost the same time to complete - 5 hours - comparing with the 548 points WU.


----------



## deathmore (Nov 25, 2008)

Guys should i switch to this SMP version of the clients cause right now im just using the standard one and do yo think i should get my ps3 folding?


----------



## Zenith (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my secong 8800gts 512 for folding while other will be for everyday activities. Gainward is the brand


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 25, 2008)

*Getting back on track*

OK - I'm getting happy.  again.

1M points.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2008)

lol....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2008)

Heheh,  I'm pwned!  Hey see this team flt?  We were the fastest rising team until these guys- almost 1million points just today!  We've done 211k in comparison.  Wow.  Sure would like to know what they're using...


----------



## deathmore (Nov 25, 2008)

i heard you can fold on a ps3 is it really worth it? also is it better to use the smp client vs the regular one?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> OK - I'm getting happy.  again.
> 
> 1M points.



Congrats to Mmaakk for achieving *1 Million* points!!! 




Sorry but this pic was the first thing that came to mind..lol
Seriously, thanks for being one of the driving forces behind the team lately and being there for tech support on the forums. Cheers to Mmakk!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Heheh,  I'm pwned!  Hey see this team flt?  We were the fastest rising team until these guys- almost 1million points just today!  We've done 211k in comparison.  Wow.  Sure would like to know what they're using...



There is a bit of controversy with Team FTL. Supposedly the F@H client was distributed with a no cd crack and the users opted to fold under Team FTL. Here is what i found @ [H]ardForums:

_ A new folding force...game pirates
Yep, it's happening right here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=149135

They are distributing the FAH uniclient with a Far Cry 2 no cd crack, here is a snippet of the instructions:

Quote:
2. (Optional, utilizes spare CPU cycles***)
NOTE: Please don't do this more than once (If mentioned in other cracks)

a. Run FAH.exe.
b. Enter the following:
Username: Any username you like
Team number: 149135
Launch Automatically... Yes
c. Then, close the window.
My team has been monitoring them almost a week now and obviously they are adding a lot of new machines. We have notified Stanford and they are looking into the situation but thought you guys might want to discuss, if you hadn't already seen it._


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 26, 2008)

hi. I start folding yesterday and now im really not sure about my ppd.I use a hd4850 overclocked 650/1050 and my cpu is a E7200@4208mhz(cpu ppd seem low to me??) thank


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 26, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> hi. I start folding yesterday and now im really not sure about my ppd.I use a hd4850 overclocked 650/1050 and my cpu is a E7200@4208mhz(cpu ppd seem low to me??) thank



Your ATI card is doing great!! Average PPD for 4850 is = 2,204.

Take a look @ this link:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=4263




------------------------------------------

Bow and Buck -> Thanks for the support!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2008)

*New Nvidia Work Units*

We have new Nvidia work units that started showing up today. They are 384 pt and fold a bit slower. My 8800GS's are getting 4200-4400 PPD. *Watch your temps, as these WU will produce more heat.* From what I see on my rigs, the 180.60 Beta drivers are folding these better than previous drivers. I will experiment more and post results. Here is a quote from the folding forum:

New GPU projects 5749-5764

Postby vvoelz on Wed Nov 26, 2008 12:16 am
We are releasing some exciting new projects for the NVidia GPU clients. These are full production runs of larger proteins that should really test the limits of fast folding simulations.

Projects 5749-5756:
ACBP, a helix-bundle protein with 1392 atoms, being served from vsp07v.
See for details: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=5749

Projects 5757-5764:
Protein L, a mixed alpha/beta protein with 973 atoms, being served from vspg4v2
See for details: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=5757

Vincent Voelz
Pande Lab

User avatar
vvoelz
    Pande Group Member

    Posts: 110
    Joined: Sun Dec 02, 2007 9:07 pm
    Location: Stanford University, CA

        * E-mail
        * Website


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We have new Nvidia work units that started showing up today. They are 384 pt and fold a bit slower. My 8800GS's are getting 4200-4400 PPD. *Watch your temps, as these WU will produce more heat.* From what I see on my rigs, the 180.60 Beta drivers are folding these better than previous drivers. I will experiment more and post results.



Thanks for the info. Buck. ATI has new WUs also. You'll get ~300 Points and they are only 1 hour faster than the 511 points WUs.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 26, 2008)

great,I am really surprise about my ati.I was not sure about Palit,but it run cooler and have more ppd then my dead sapphire 4850.max temp reach 50 (sapphire around 75). thank@ mmaakk


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 26, 2008)

stanhemi, just curiosity...

Explain me what is your avatar's pic?

THANKS


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 26, 2008)

my swiftech 240mm radiator.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting,  my 280 got one of those 5757 jobs,  temps went way up,  but ppd inreased from around 7900k to 8500k ppd.  Gpu temp at 77c though,  good lord!
Also,  results server seem to be down again,  got 2 jobs ready to be sent. Update:  server up again.  Now working on a 5763 job,  ppd still up at 8500.


----------



## infrared (Nov 26, 2008)

My gpu's folding away at a 5758 job. About 2 hour completion time, ppd with this WU for me has dropped abouit 20%. 

Temps don't seem to have changed much for me.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow,  quite a variety now..  5751 runs at normal temps,  but ppd down to 6k on the 280.  Also with the newer jobs,  it won't let you use core 1.15 anymore,  which is causing problems for my 9800gtx,  it just keeps eue ing,  even at stock speeds.  Think I'll stick it in my server and replace the 8800gs to see if it will work by itself ok.  I really hate losing 1/3 of my production!


----------



## Maikel205 (Nov 26, 2008)

I started folding last week, using GPU & SMP client (8800GTS640mb & Phenom 9950@3,0ghz) (app. 6500-7000ppd) 

But Sunday my pc became very unstable, found out the 4-pins 12V CPU connector on my MSI K9A2 platinum was burnt! 

Luckily my pc is still running@low speeds, but no more folding for me at the moment!

I'l be back when my new Asus M3A79-T (with 8-pins CPU connector) arrives!


----------



## Zenith (Nov 26, 2008)

My ppd has dropped from 5100 to 3700 with new WUs.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2008)

Maikel205 said:


> I started folding last week, using GPU & SMP client (8800GTS640mb & Phenom 9950@3,0ghz) (app. 6500-7000ppd)
> 
> But Sunday my pc became very unstable, found out the 4-pins 12V CPU connector on my MSI K9A2 platinum was burnt!
> 
> ...



Thanks for joining Maikel205. Are you looking to get rid of the K9A2 Patinum? Let me know. I hope we get back to the 5300 work units soon. My PPD is being slaughtered!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok,  put the 9800gtx in the server by itself,  folds like a banshee!  So tried the 8800gs as my 2nd gpu in my main rig,  eues again..  I can seem to get 2 gpu clients to work on my mobo with the 1.19 client,  sucks!  I did over 50 jobs on a 2nd card on the 1.15 core, zero eues.  Compatibility issue between the 1.19 core client and my nforce590 sli chipset?  Update:  I keep a copy of a clean unused install,  and restarted the 8800gs,  and now it's folding.  So is the 9800 still,  so now I've got to sit and watch both for eues, weird stuff, cross fingers all.....


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 26, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Ok,  put the 9800gtx in the server by itself,  folds like a banshee!  So tried the 8800gs as my 2nd gpu in my main rig,  eues again..  I can seem to get 2 gpu clients to work on my mobo with the 1.19 client,  sucks!  I did over 50 jobs on a 2nd card on the 1.15 core, zero eues.  Compatibility issue between the 1.19 core client and my nforce590 sli chipset?  Update:  I keep a copy of a clean unused install,  and restarted the 8800gs,  and now it's folding.  So is the 9800 still,  so now I've got to sit and watch both for eues, weird stuff, cross fingers all.....



I have been folding with the 1.19 core since it came out. My ppd is great and no IDLE clients at all.

Not missing the 1.15... 

Give the 1.19 a chance. Satisfaction guarantee, no idle back!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm on my way to my 4th Quad rig. Ordered 2 9600GSO and the PSU today. In 3 weeks I will have the Mobo/CPU/Ram/Case/2xGSO's. Tryin to do this with cash and not run up my credit cards. Gonna fold the GSO's on the HTPC in the meantime. Shooting for 100K by New Years, but who knows with the new work units. Out of 14 GPU's, I only have 3 running 480pt WU's and Fahmon shows my ppd @ 52K, down from 77K.:shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 27, 2008)

Do drivers really make that much difference for folding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Do drivers really make that much difference for folding?


The new Beta 180.60 drivers do work to lower CPU usage substantially.  I still use the old Fahcore 11 v1.15 GPU2 core, as I feel it works better for me. Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm using both the 180.60 and 70 drivers,  but fah keeps updating my core 1.15 to the .19s.. arrg


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess core 1.19 doesn't like South Florida as much as Toronto.

Buck observe the pic. - 2008.11.26 - 21:45 eastern time -5.






I have 4 GPUs folding but my "today" points are more than half of yours??  

What's the explanation for this?

Maybe the model of video card used?


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone else noticing their card dropping down to 2D clocks. I got home tonight and noticed my PPD on my GTX260 at about 2000ppd??? Opened eVGA precision and the card jumped back to 3D clock speeds but the graph showed that it had dropped down to 2D speeds. This is the second time I noticed this since updating to the 180.48 nvidia drivers. Never noticed this prior to this. Anyone else?


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 27, 2008)

one of my cards, the 9600gso did that to me today. dunno why it dropped to standard speeds instead of my oc speed.

also to update you all, i have a hd4870, 8800gts 320mb, 9600gt, and a 9600gso folding now. that should help out a bit.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, I believe I've already mentioned my 280 would go to 2d clocks after like 6hrs,  weird.  My cards were down today due to other needs.. but back up now.  Hate the ppds on the new jobs!
meh,  I should hit 100k points sometime tonight...

Alright, now I'm annoyed big time!  My 2nd card is eue ing again,  what the hell!  It was my 9800gtx before,  so I moved it to my server box,  and no more problems.  So I moved the 8800gs to my main rig and it was folding away and then one of these newer jobs and eue!  My gtx280 just keeps going,  never a single eue.  Only my 2nd card,  whatever it is!  Help?  These problems didn't seem to occur when I was using core 1.15, or the older jobs.  Do I need a p45 chipset to fix this?(yes I know that means an e8400 cpu too..)  Anyone with an athlon sli mobo setup have any advice?

I slipped a 1.15 core into my 8800gs install when it got an older job,  it's folding.  This is getting very very old......grrrrr time for a 1.20 core that works right!!!!!!!
nope, eues again on my 2nd card,  I even used -gpu 0 on the first card, it still chokes,  I give up.  Equipment just not good enough,  oh well!  I'll just have to fold a little slower...


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 27, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Anyone else noticing their card dropping down to 2D clocks. I got home tonight and noticed my PPD on my GTX260 at about 2000ppd??? Opened eVGA precision and the card jumped back to 3D clock speeds but the graph showed that it had dropped down to 2D speeds. This is the second time I noticed this since updating to the 180.48 nvidia drivers. Never noticed this prior to this. Anyone else?



It happened with me with the 178 driver too. So... it's not a 180 driver issue only.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice job mmaakk,  2nd highest producer for the week! ..  I just noticed the week total,  because I was 3rd..  wow I did that!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 27, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Nice job mmaakk,  2nd highest producer for the week! ..  I just noticed the week total,  because I was 3rd..  wow I did that!



Thank you Sir. John! 

My latest 2 weeks were very unstable. I had big problems with my phone line and DSL. The problem was only solved 4 days ago.

FOLD ON!

You are doing great too!!


----------



## dadi_oh (Nov 27, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> It happened with me with the 178 driver too. So... it's not a 180 driver issue only.



hmmmm... happened again this morning. See attachment. Not sure exactly what I needed to do to wake it up. I right clicked FahMon and saw the PPD. Maybe I will leave the Precision graphs runnning tonight and see what triggers it to return to 3D clocks. Seems like the card is going to sleep while folding???


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 27, 2008)

Johnspack I had to merge three of your posts.  Multiple posting is against the forum guidelines, please use the edit button to add information to your posts.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2008)

Can someone help me please

yesterday i fold for nothing let me explain.I always received a error message on my gpu client.And this happen always at the end of my work(95-99%).This happen 7 time yesterday (how many Pt's i lost !!!) 

I use the smp client for my cpu (version 6.22)
and the gpu client (620r1)
FHAMON console version  (2.3.4)


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Can someone help me please
> 
> yesterday i fold for nothing let me explain.I always received a error message on my gpu client.And this happen always at the end of my work(95-99%).This happen 7 time yesterday (how many Pt's i lost !!!)
> 
> ...



what error was it?


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2008)

fhacore.11 error and now for the first time my pc freeze whit the gpu client .?? it freeze on searching gui server ??


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2008)

are you overclocked at all? it might be instability if you overclocking your proc and/or your card if their slightely unstable F@H will fail i swear sometimes its more temprimental than orthos or prime95


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2008)

my hd 4850 run stock 625/993,my cpu is overclocked @4200. Run Otho's for 25 hour without error,but i believe you,so I'm gonna declocked my e7200 to stock value and see.thank solaris i really appreciate your help.

Next week i added 1 rigs for folding 24/7 (E4600,8800gs) + my e7200,hd4850 during nighttime.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 28, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> hmmmm... happened again this morning. See attachment. Not sure exactly what I needed to do to wake it up. I right clicked FahMon and saw the PPD. Maybe I will leave the Precision graphs runnning tonight and see what triggers it to return to 3D clocks. Seems like the card is going to sleep while folding???



When it happened with me, I was like crazy trying to find out what was the cause...

Didn't find :shadedshu

 The solution: Believed or not "Microsoft System Restore". I went back couple of days and Bingo!! 3D settings working full speed again! 

Has been around a 2 weeks and so far no more problems. And I did update drivers from 178 to 180.48 - All cool.

Cheers


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving TPU Folders!


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 28, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Can someone help me please
> 
> yesterday i fold for nothing let me explain.I always received a error message on my gpu client.And this happen always at the end of my work(95-99%).This happen 7 time yesterday (how many Pt's i lost !!!)
> 
> ...



Hi stanhemi!

I had the same problem with an ATI rig I have.

The solution was changing the GPU Client from the System tray to Console!

After that I updated all my rigs to console! Works much better, faster and more stable! 

 Console Client is the way to go! 

Cheers


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 28, 2008)

@mmaakk Are you using Windows Vista GPU Console client 6.23??? thanks.


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 28, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> @mmaakk Are you using Windows Vista GPU Console client 6.23??? thanks.



No, not yet. Thinking to update during the weekend. Just for your info. I have a mix of XP and Vista rigs. Console Rocks in both! 

By the way, anyone using 6.23 already?

*Any difference, results???? *


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey team, I know I've been a bit quiet lately, well that's going to change because I've got my 3850 ready to go just waiting for the PSU and I will get that bad boy fired up and folding to the max! Haven't done any GPU flding before so I will probably have loads of questions. Be prepared.

Cuzza


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> By the way, anyone using 6.23 already?
> 
> *Any difference, results???? *



This is what Uncle_Fungus (Site Admin F@H Support Forums) stated about 6.23 ...

_The only difference between 6.20 and 6.23 is some EUE reporting (backported from the SMP client) and communication timeout fixes. _

On another note, Thanksgiving...hmm, what am I thankful for? How about the fact that I only have *one* of those crappy 5755 WU/511 pt running on my farm right now.  I'm still 14k off from just a few days ago. WU 5507 won't let me inject the 1.15 core anymore. Damn you Pande Group!!!!


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 28, 2008)

HI  
After trying to fix my gpu client error all night long,my next step it to use my special tool "THE HAMMER".I restore my clock to 2533mhz for the cpu and my 4850 running stock.I follow the instruction on folding home guides.I presume it the hd4850 my problem cause my cpu client running fine.

I never received the same error message.Sometime it a core error or it can't connect to server or everything freeze when it searching for GUI.(Why I'm still with ATI,for the last 18 month just a bunch of trouble (x1650,3850,2x4850).Now Im lost i don't know what to do??


----------



## infrared (Nov 28, 2008)

This is taking the piss. I may stop folding with my GPU until all this is sorted. 

I'm getting more from the SMP client on a dual core than an overclocked 8800 series card... wtf!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 28, 2008)

It's just a lower point WU, still needs to be processed and submitted...it's still research. Sure your PPD might be lower, but it's still decent, I've dropped drastically too with an e8600 @ 4.5, e6300 @ 3.5, 9600GT and 260GTX, I average 11-14k PPD. Generally closer to the 12-13 range.

Grind through it, which if having a score is good to you, not doing any WU's at all is even worse than doing one that gives low points. They'll get it sorted, but there's a reason they want these done, and I'm definately gonna help how I can...if I lose PPD and overall score, oh well...could be worse, I could not be folding at all, and not helping to possibly find a cure. So far the clients have been very stable, so no complaints from me!


----------



## infrared (Nov 28, 2008)

I can definatly see your point, the point of folding is to help find cures for X diseases, not just for numbers.. but at the same time it sucks stressing my hardware and using electricity for very little reward. 

I think i will continue folding, but i'll leave my gpu at stocks speeds for now.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 28, 2008)

Well,  I see 6.23 client is released for all,  so trying it on my 2nd card again.  If this doesn't work I guess I'll try the console version next.  3hrs till this job is done on my 8800gs..  I hate waiting!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I see 6.23 client is released for all,  so trying it on my 2nd card again.  If this doesn't work I guess I'll try the console version next.  3hrs till this job is done on my 8800gs..  I hate waiting!


Always use the console client. Precious cycles are wasted on the viewer that could otherwise be PPD. You could say it's "all go and no show"....


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 28, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I have been folding with the 1.19 core since it came out. My ppd is great and no IDLE clients at all.
> 
> Not missing the 1.15...
> 
> Give the 1.19 a chance. Satisfaction guarantee, no idle back!





Kursah said:


> It's just a lower point WU, still needs to be processed and submitted...it's still research. Sure your PPD might be lower, but it's still decent, I've dropped drastically too with an e8600 @ 4.5, e6300 @ 3.5, 9600GT and 260GTX, I average 11-14k PPD. Generally closer to the 12-13 range.
> 
> Grind through it, which if having a score is good to you, not doing any WU's at all is even worse than doing one that gives low points. They'll get it sorted, but there's a reason they want these done, and I'm definately gonna help how I can...if I lose PPD and overall score, oh well...could be worse, I could not be folding at all, and not helping to possibly find a cure. So far the clients have been very stable, so no complaints from me!



Kursah, Thank you. Your words = my words. 

Everybody: Look at this way - PPD were after the economy... but I hope both will be back strong!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm silly then!  I don't even bother using the display anymore.  After it finishes this job,  think I'll switch all 3 cards over to console then.  Back to wingpuguide to read up on installing that one!  Looks easy enough though.
Edit:  can I keep current job and switch?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I'm silly then!  I don't even bother using the display anymore.  After it finishes this job,  think I'll switch all 3 cards over to console then.  Back to wingpuguide to read up on installing that one!  Looks easy enough though.
> Edit:  can I keep current job and switch?


No, it's states on the download page,"un-install all previous versions of GPU2" and that includes the work folders. I don't know if you could paste old work over the new client work folder. It would not hurt to try.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually it states to uninstall any pre 6.20 clients,  but I figured good idea to uninstall anyways.  My 2nd card is now folding again properly,  very nice!  Already moved my server with 9800gtx to console client.  Will do main rig next.  How do I properly pause or shutdown a console client?  By the way I prefer the realtime info of the console,  much better,  thanks for that tip buck and all!
Edit: one last dumb question,  any benefit to installing this as a service? Edit2: main rig now converted to console clients.  Both cards still folding.  Should get my 24hr score back up!  Oh and exit,  I get it,  exit....


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 29, 2008)

*New WUs in action*







It's getting harder to get the old 480 points WU.

My rigs are folding 384 and 511 points WUs most of the time.



TPU is getting the kick strait in the "Brazilian Nuts". Will check how other teams are doing...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

Still no folding on 2nd card,  and I believe now it is an issue with 1.19 and newer drivers. Did some trolling in the fah forum,  and found that many ppl are having issues with 2xx cards and a g80 or 92 card as the 2nd.  Same problem,  eues.  So at least I don't feel all alone now!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2008)

Hang in there guys. Work on any optimizations you can find. We need to tweak every point! I had a sweet spot today. Got 50XX WU's on every card at the same time. Fahmon had me @ 72K, but it only lasted through one WU. Sitting @ 60K PPD right now. We *WILL *work our way back up there. I got 2 more 9600GSO coming Wednesday. Keep on folding and do not become discouraged.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2008)

i need to play some more....i need to get goth of my GX2's running but it wont do it...it says cards 2-4 need drivers?  iv never ran into this problem before...i got it to work on my GTX's but for some reason i cant even get 2 to work this time.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm hanging in,  gave up tv and games for last 24hrs so I could do this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll probably never get 3rd again,  but not bad for 2 cards!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 30, 2008)

Where are you getting those graphs? Sorry I couldn't fold yesterday, had to reinstall windows but I got it going again.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2008)

Well,  start here:http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711, and go from there!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i need to play some more....i need to get goth of my GX2's running but it wont do it...it says cards 2-4 need drivers?  iv never ran into this problem before...i got it to work on my GTX's but for some reason i cant even get 2 to work this time.



When installing the NV drivers, do you see each core come up on the screen telling you it not windows certified? I count the cores on mine as it flashes to know each card has correct drivers loaded.


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there anyway for vista that you wont need a vga dummy for each card anyone? Have the latest drivers solved this problem yet?


----------



## Bow (Nov 30, 2008)

my ppd is daown some but everything looks good, I wish we could run 2 sigs, I could keep my folding one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Is there anyway for vista that you wont need a vga dummy for each card anyone? Have the latest drivers solved this problem yet?


The drivers have nothing to do with the VGA dummy plug. That's Vista and it's auto sensing of the displays. How many cards are you folding? Do you have a TV and S-Video cables?


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 1, 2008)

well i already have a VGA dummy so no need for the s video and such.


----------



## _jM (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I just did a little upgrade. Went from a P4@3.6ghz/HD 3850AGP to a ASUS P5Q-PRO P45/E5200@3.7ghz/Sapphire HD 4850 512.... Here's a screenie of my viewer. Is that any good? I have no idea what an iter is  the 62 seems to be my average so far when looking @ it..


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 1, 2008)

Dammit, finally got the 3850 up and running, trying to fold, keep getting UNSTABLE_MACHINE error! Where the hell do I start?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you overclocked at all,try with original clock for me it work.My ATI and my cpu are stock now without error.finally!!


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 1, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Are you overclocked at all,try with original clock for me it work.My ATI and my cpu are stock now without error.finally!!



no no, standard everything.

EDIT: BTW, clearly not the system in my specs! 

CPU: Athlon 1200
GPU: 3850 AGP
Mobo: Asus A7M266
RAM: 1GB PC2100 DDR
HDD: 20GB Fujitsu
PSU: Colorsit 550W
OS: XP Home SP3


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2008)

As I don't really know ati cards,  all I can say is try backing off any overclocks you may have going and see if that fixes it.


----------



## _jM (Dec 1, 2008)

OK I changed the stock cooler and OC'd the card to the fullest in CCC and heres the performance increase... not bad eh?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 1, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Dammit, finally got the 3850 up and running, trying to fold, keep getting UNSTABLE_MACHINE error! Where the hell do I start?



If you are using the tray version, change to console. I fixed up all my problems with the console!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2008)

_jM said:


> OK I changed the stock cooler and OC'd the card to the fullest in CCC and heres the performance increase... not bad eh?



You should drop the Tray Client and go console only. The display slows down the card/PPD and never is a true estimate of production. The console is all performance.


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 1, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> If you are using the tray version, change to console. I fixed up all my problems with the console!



Console version does the same.


----------



## _jM (Dec 2, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You should drop the Tray Client and go console only. The display slows down the card/PPD and never is a true estimate of production. The console is all performance.



I never leave that open, I just did that to show the comparison How would I go console? When you say "tray client" you mean the regular version with the icon in the systray?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Console version does the same.



How? The console client has no additional graphical burden like the System Tray Client does. Do you know how many times I crashed a  system tray client using the display when I was a "wee folder"??? More times than I want to recall. *The real PPD is with Console. NUFF SAID!*


On another note: Installed 2 more 9600 GSO's in the HTPC. Ah, it was a glorious 2 weeks that I had my dear HTPC back. Downloading and watching 720p movies was so much fun. Now it's back to work with an additional 9500 PPD as of this post. Below is a pic of the 2 demon's that are in control of my HTPC for now. This brings my total to 16 GPU2 & 5 SMP Clients. I have maxed out all circuits within 15ft of my folding room. Need more extension cords....


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 2, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Console version does the same.



Did you uninstall everything (Program files and core files) before starting the console?

----------------------

Buck:

Fantastic work! 

Have you been dreaming back to the 1.15 era. With 16 GPUs would be a blast!!!!

OK, still good numbers. 

All for the cure!

Fold ON TPU!!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 2, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have maxed out all circuits within 15ft of my folding room. Need more extension cords....



Good god man...  what is that power bill like?  You should do like in Aqua Teen and sneak a cord to the neighbor's house


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2008)

It is amazing really,  I've found the ambient temp in my apt higher since starting folding ,  despite sub-zero temps outside at nite,  haven't turned on the heat once!  You should feel the exhaust from my 280 while folding,  hair dryer..
Buck should be able to heat his house all winter with his farm!
edit: I need a 2nd m2n32 sli mobo sooo bad....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2008)

johnspack said:


> It is amazing really,  I've found the ambient temp in my apt higher since starting folding ,  despite sub-zero temps outside at nite,  haven't turned on the heat once!  You should feel the exhaust from my 280 while folding,  hair dryer..
> *Buck should be able to heat his house all winter with his farm!*
> edit: I need a 2nd m2n32 sli mobo sooo bad....


Too bad Buck lives in South Florida and it rarely dips below 40F here...

I have S939 Sli Mobo/CPU/Ram/Cpu Cooler available *for free* if you can put it to work folding for TPU. I'll ship it out asap. Let me know...


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 2, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Did you uninstall everything (Program files and core files) before starting the console?



Yes


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey TPU Folding team,  I have an extra mobo with processor that I can donate to anyone who wants it.  The board comes with a 1.8GHz Sempron so you'll need all the rest.  Perhaps someone wants to add this for an additional folding rig?

PM me for details.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi tpu.  This morning i received my new cpu/mobo/ram for folding 24/7 but the saler don't send me the graphic card.Unfortunately the saler was real pain in the ass.So i don't expect to received it later.If somebody have a 8800 serie for sale or sometime good for folding 24/7 and ship to Canada via money order (express post) let me know.Thanks (looking for something cheap $$)


----------



## lamil (Dec 2, 2008)

starting the folds. 

using my ps3 right now, but I may have a spare rig I can use also =) will know within the next week prolly


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 3, 2008)

hey is there a difference between the GPU tray clients and the Console clients? I keep hearing that the console is way faster... how can i run dual cards with a console in vista?

F@H only gives directions for the tray client.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 3, 2008)

I think you have to run 2 console (1 for each card) but really not sure.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> hey is there a difference between the GPU tray clients and the Console clients? I keep hearing that the console is way faster... how can i run dual cards with a console in vista?
> 
> F@H only gives directions for the tray client.



I have one rig that is Vista/Dual GPU2 Console client. Go with the Console Client, it is less buggy. The only difference in OS is the use of another monitor or VGA plug in Vista for the 2nd GPU. Do you a 2nd monitor or TV with S-Video? I need to know this before we move on.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 3, 2008)

Heheh,  yeah, forgot to look at your locale,  you prob need an air conditioner in winter!  That mobo/cpu combo sounds very nice as I do have a case and psu ready to go,  but the shipping all the way up here even ground might be pricey.  I might have to wait a bit to scrounge up some funds to send for shipping.  I'll also have to find a cheap low end 8 series or up card to drive 2 monitors.  Ug,  being broke sucks!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 3, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have one rig that is Vista/Dual GPU2 Console client. Go with the Console Client, it is less buggy. The only difference in OS is the use of another monitor or VGA plug in Vista for the 2nd GPU. Do you a 2nd monitor or TV with S-Video? I need to know this before we move on.



Yep got that all set up... running my monitor on 2 cables (one DVI and one VGA) using the internal monitor input switch to fool vista into thinking I got 2 monitors.  I just know that when i set up the tray client all i had to do was paste diffent targets into the shortcut properties and specify which GPU to use. - and then set each client to use a diff machine ID...  but dunno where to start with console.

thanks for the help buck...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Too bad Buck lives in South Florida and it rarely dips below 40F here...
> 
> I have S939 Sli Mobo/CPU/Ram/Cpu Cooler available *for free* if you can put it to work folding for TPU. I'll ship it out asap. Let me know...



I would take it if i had an extra video card. also what CPU?


----------



## lamil (Dec 3, 2008)

before I go and read some more at work =P.. thought I would ask a few questions really quick.

At home I'm folding with my ps3 right now which I can do whenever I'm not playing anything.

But I wanted to start folding with my pc.  I have a 7200 OC'd a bit and a 9600gt and was wondering if you have any links you know of easily that you could throw at me for steps I need to take.

I also have an old rig im trying to get up and running again with a p4 2.8 and like a geforce5200.  Is that worth getting up and running also? 

let me know or point me in the right direction before I slack off more at work searching =)

THANKS!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi i know that we can only use the 2xxx,3xxx,4xxx serie from ATI to fold. but for nvidia what is the minimum requirement card.thanks


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 3, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Hi i know that we can only use the 2xxx,3xxx,4xxx serie from ATI to fold. but for nvidia what is the minimum requirement card.thanks



I think any 8 series/9 series card *can* fold, I personally wouldn't go for less than a 9500 GT...  there is an asus 9600GSO with 96 stream shaders and 512MB $59 on the egg which is perfect.


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 3, 2008)

lamil said:


> before I go and read some more at work =P.. thought I would ask a few questions really quick.
> 
> At home I'm folding with my ps3 right now which I can do whenever I'm not playing anything.
> 
> ...



The E7200 and 9600GT can certainly be used for folding. (I used to have a 9600GT folding with an E8200 and it worked fine). Don't have a link but I just downloaded and installed the console versions of the CPU and GPU client. The GPU client requires the Physx drivers so I think that is driver version 177.xx minimum. I think that the current WHQL driver is 180.48 so suggest you download and install that (it will install the necessary Physx drivers for folding).

Another suggestion. Download and install an affinity changer of some sort. See this link for one example:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=895683#post895683


Then assign one core to the GPU client and the other to the CPU client. Helps boost your PPD.

I have an old E1200 dual core (OC to 2.4GHz) that I set up as a Linux machine (Ubuntu) and running the Linux SMP client I am getitng about 2000ppd. This is less than you get with a video card but from what I understand there is certain research they can only do on a CPU so they really need people to donate CPU time as well.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2008)

just for kicks before i got my new PSU today i was folding on my HD3300 it said it would take about 6hrs for a WU but IDK how many PPD I didn't let it go because the UPS guy came knocking on the door about 20mins later with my PSU 
BTW i should have my 8800GT back to folding tonight. 

keep up the good work guys lets aim for #1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Another suggestion. Download and install an affinity changer of some sort. See this link for one example:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=895683#post895683


*Affinty Changer's are for CPU based rig's only*. On a rig with mixed CPU/GPU2 Clients, you must isolate the clients to separate cores of the CPU. You can run as many as 4 GPU2 clients on a single core of a CPU and run SMP on the other core(s) to max out PPD.  Affinity changer's will mix the cores and drop your GPU ppd substantially. Affinity changers are installed as a service and must me stopped in the services/start-up tab's.


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 4, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Affinty Changer's are for CPU based rig's only*. On a rig with mixed CPU/GPU2 Clients, you must isolate the clients to separate cores of the CPU. You can run as many as 4 GPU2 clients on a single core of a CPU and run SMP on the other core(s) to max out PPD.  Affinity changer's will mix the cores and drop your GPU ppd substantially. Affinity changers are installed as a service and must me stopped in the services/start-up tab's.



Just to make sure I am understanding this right... I may be using the affinity changer terminology incorrectly. The affinity software that Kursah pointed us to has some sort of auto load leveling. But there is also affinity SW that just allows you to set an affinity for a program statically.

All of my rigs are running combination CPU (non-SMP) and GPU. I downloaded the "get and set" affinity changer based on Buck's suggestion and that works great. The GPU client seems to automatically pick core1 (on dual cores) and core3 (on quad cores). But then my CPU folding client would pick all cores. So what I did with the affinity program was to set the CPU folding client dedicated to a different core than the GPU (core 0 for my dual cores and core 1 for my quad core). My line of thinking is that the CPU folding client will not cut into the GPU folding requirement for it's core (which is what Buck is saying).

The reason I am not running the SMP versions of the CPU client is that I want some spare bandwidth available for everyday computing without disabling folding (3 of the computers are non-dedicated rigs). The one exception is my Linux rig which is dedicated to folding so I run the Linux SMP client on that.

The nice thing about my main quad core rig (in my way of thinking) is that I chew up one core for GPU, one core for CPU, and then still have 2 cores available for everyday (non-gaming use).

Well that's the way it works in my theory anyways. Should I be considering something different?


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 4, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> When it happened with me, I was like crazy trying to find out what was the cause...
> 
> Didn't find :shadedshu
> 
> ...



I did end up resolving this by disabling my screen saver. I "think" that the screen saver was triggering the 2D clocks. I now just turn off my monitor switch overnight and when I get up it is still in 3D clock mode.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2008)

I apologize if you were referring to "Get & Set Affinty Changer", which is a great program for assigning cores and priorities. I am referring to  "F@H Affinity Changer" which runs as a service and has no settings or core assignment. F@H A/C will override other affinity changers and should be used on SMP only machines due to the fact that is uses all cores to scavenge unused cycles. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 4, 2008)

buck... all i have to say is that i can hear FPL crying ...  you are 25% of the entire TPU folding team atm.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> buck... all i have to say is that i can hear FPL crying ...  you are 25% of the entire TPU folding team atm.



Ok, where are you located if you know of the nefarious "FPL"? We should get together for some "Lan Folding"...

On another note, sometimes when the planets are in the correct alignment we have the following phenomenon take place. *Behold 16 instances of WU 50XX, all folding on Fahcore11 v1.15* I have to admit, I did dump a few 57xx WU's to get these. I wish it would last... Oh well, let me get back to my moment of Zen


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 4, 2008)

Miami... and might i add its cold as &%&$ (for florida).

also GPU console clients... how to? just download 2 and put in diff directories? lemme try that (i have a dummy plug workaround already going)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Miami... and might i add its cold as &%&$ (for florida).
> 
> also GPU console clients... how to? just download 2 and put in diff directories? lemme try that (i have a dummy plug workaround already going)



Ah, Miami. You either love it or hate it. I am in Port St. Lucie(near the Nuclear Power Plant )

PM me on the setting up the client.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats @BUCK NASTY 4 millions pts


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2008)

That is somewhat crappy to dump projects to get more points. 



I just started my quad the other day and the first units are done now. SMP + GPU folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2008)

Steevo said:


> That is somewhat crappy to dump projects to get more points.


Thanks for jumping back in the fold. I can understand your feelings concerning my dumping of 3 work units. I rarely do this, except when deleting a client/work. I'm not gonna go into it, but I do want to say I reserve the right to do what I feel is right for my farm. Done!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2008)

Added two more. A few more to go with the SMP, and I can add a couple on with SMP plus the GPU client.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2008)

Sent 2 pms Buck,  sorry hit the send button or something before I finished...  Yeah,  I'm getting tired of my 2nd card eueing on any 57xx job.  At least if it's by itself,  it'll fold.  Congrats on 4 mil Buck!  I keep reflushing jobs on my 2nd card,  but it keeps sending new 57xx jobs at me,  they won't stop!  Some of the 57 jobs make my gtx280 run at 80c @ 100% fan....


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm hitting top 20 in 2 days,  why have so many producers stopped?  We need everybody folding as much as possible!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Darn,  what's with all the 384 pointers,  my 280 gets 8k ppd on them,  but it's killing my points!  Guess it'll take a day or 2 more to get top 20.  On the plus side,  I'm officially in the 200k+ point club!  Yaaaay!  (check my fah stats,  more upto date).  Still don't think I should of passed so many ppl so fast.....  Fold On!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 7, 2008)

Need a nvidia card fast,I'm folding for 8 days now and get only 17K.Best deal i found at my local pc shop is a Evga 9600 GT 512 Megs for 155$(can)lol really too expensive before chrismas.I have to stop folding soon,my wife need my pc for her work so.......Hope i can found a nvidia card really soon.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you been using the newest 6.23 client?  That seems very very low for the card you have.  Honestly,  the 9600gt would beat that,  but I still think somethings wrong.  Don't those 4850s oc fairly well?  Wish I knew more about ati cards.  Isn't there a 8.12 driver out now?  Just some ideas...


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 7, 2008)

yep i'm using the new client 6.23.If i left the card stock it give me 2300 ppd,now my gpu clock are at 650mhz and im at 3200ppd but can't overclocked my memory it crash right away,even with 998mhz.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Actually,  leave your memory at stock,  memory speed really doesn't help with this,  shader speed is the most productive.  If you leave your mem at stock,  you might even be able to get a bit more out of your shader That ppd is starting to get close I think at oced speeds.  Are you  using 8.12?  Sorry,  realllly wish I knew more about atis..  still think you could get more.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 7, 2008)

ok i leave my memory at stock but try to push my gpu core around 675-680mhz.I download a mod driver 8.12, try it later tonight.


----------



## trickson (Dec 7, 2008)

OK I am in ! I DL the program and will run it from here on out !


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok yes,  again forgive my ignorance,  forgot ati ties core to shader,  can you set fan speed on that? I'd set a higher fan speed if you can,  and watch gpu temps.  Don't burn that baby out!  Not likely of course due to shutdown parms,  but whatever it's stable at max in atitools,  back it down a few for folding.  I slightly baby my cards on oces,  because they run most of the day.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent,  one gtx260 added,  thanks trickson!
Sorry,  didn't get a thanks button in this thread for you,  or I'd give you a 2nd!
We Need GTX cards!!!!!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 7, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Excellent,  one gtx260 added,  thanks trickson!



Not a problem at all . this computer runs all day long ! most of the time I am not even on it so it might as well do some thing good , Right !


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 7, 2008)

here my temp after 170 hour of constant load.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow,  very nice,  no temp issues there!  Well, even at 3200ppd, it should do much better than 17k in 8 days now!  And soon they will release a core that can properly use all shaders on that card,  and you will get much better ppd.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 7, 2008)

Doing good deathmore!  Keep it up!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea, all these big atom WU's are killing my little ol 8800GS's. Maybe I should switch my farm to GTX260's. Now how much would 18 of them cost???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, all these big atom WU's are killing my little ol 8800GS's. Maybe I should switch my farm to GTX260's. Now how much would 18 of them cost???



$3,685.56 shipped


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> $3,685.56 shipped



Is that with the rebates? The funny thing is I could put it on my "Bill Me Later" account @ Newegg and have 12 months with no interest until I had to deal with the repercussions of my actions. Let's see, 4 x GTX260 = 32K ppd. Now multiply that by 4 rigs...Uh Oh, just realized I would need a nuclear reactor to power this farm.

Off Topic....I just noticed i was post 2000 & 3000 in this thread....


----------



## James1991 (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> $3,685.56 shipped



DAMN. here in Australia i wouldn't even get 6 for that amount


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2008)

Just want everyone to double check their clients and make sure Team#50711 is entered.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 7, 2008)

*Verified*



BUCK NASTY said:


> Just want everyone to double check their clients and make sure Team#50711 is entered.











Confirmation Positive!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 7, 2008)

verified


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Confirmation Positive!



OMG, that poor little P4


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, that poor little P4



i had a p4 folding for me before and i got around 250ppd it also was running 3.5ghz and ram that was tweaked. (stock was 2.4ghz so high(er) FSB helped) but i broke the frame on the HSF so i just took the rig over to the trash and dropped it in.  (got it for free anyways)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't fold anymore with gpu client UNSTABLED MACHINE.The card is not overclocked,no temp issue?????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is that with the rebates? The funny thing is I could put it on my "Bill Me Later" account @ Newegg and have 12 months with no interest until I had to deal with the repercussions of my actions. Let's see, 4 x GTX260 = 32K ppd. Now multiply that by 4 rigs...Uh Oh, just realized I would need a nuclear reactor to power this farm.
> 
> Off Topic....I just noticed i was post 2000 & 3000 in this thread....



no rebates on the card that i picked they are $199 each i think


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 7, 2008)

*Work Unit MEEEESSSSSS*

I was observing how variable our PPD are now...





*Over here 24.6K*





*2 Hours later 27.8K PPD*

This WU are confusing me???    ?????


----------



## Steevo (Dec 7, 2008)

Since I had to reinstall Vista, I just got my clients going again.


SMP and GPU 

3Ghz 

700/1118 on the card.


It is not even noticable with a few applications running, the more I use a quad core the more I like it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Can't fold anymore with gpu client UNSTABLED MACHINE.The card is not overclocked,no temp issue?????



Are you folding with the 4850? Check core clock and fan speeds. If ram is O/C, drop it down also.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

could someone tell me how to set up Fahmon i can't figure it out for some reason and i know i have used it before.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 8, 2008)

yep BUCK NASTY i'm folding with the palit hd 4850 512mb.Fan speed is set to 100%,ram are at stock value 993 ghz and core clock @ 650ghz my temp stay under 50 and even with the core @625ghz  my pc freeze or i received the message UNSTABLED MACHINE.I fold for a week without any issue and now that happen??? (if i can found a nividia card soon  i get another rig for folding 24/7)
E4600,2x1g corsair,evga 680i 






[/IMG]


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 8, 2008)

Now everything is ok ??? really weird, some job just don't want to run on my pc.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to fold for TPU but I dont know which client will be best for my rig,The ones that I've tested 
weren't working properly


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 8, 2008)

hi@hardware punisher,i think you can't fold with your gpu only with your cpu.You need a ATI serie 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx.Use the console client is faster and more stable.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 8, 2008)

I understand,but what CPU client should I download and how to configure it properly?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 8, 2008)

i use the 6.23 console client for my wife P4 (prescott) and it run ok.


----------



## James1991 (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone tell me how to set up Fahmon i can't figure it out for some reason and i know i have used it before.



click Clients > Add a new client. put what ever name u want. for the location, find C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu

replace Administrator with your user name



is that all you wanted to know?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

James1991 said:


> click Clients > Add a new client. put what ever name u want. for the location, find C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu
> 
> replace Administrator with your user name
> 
> ...



sorry but i tried it and FAIL! this is what i get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
any other ideas?


----------



## James1991 (Dec 8, 2008)

dont put the space between the m and e. that was a typo, only just realised. sorry

Edit:
When i click edit on my last post to fix the typo there is no space


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

James1991 said:


> dont put the space between the m and e. that was a typo, only just realised. sorry



nope still didn't work  I want to see my PPD and need to learn how to set it up again before i get my other rig folding


----------



## James1991 (Dec 8, 2008)

did you actually browse to the folder incase something is different on your machine?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

James1991 said:


> did you actually browse to the folder incase something is different on your machine?



yes and it just gave me the same black box


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry you are using XP, that is what you do in vista. i'm not sure where it puts it's folder in XP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

James1991 said:


> sorry you are using XP, that is what you do in vista. i'm not sure where it puts it's folder in XP



well thank you anyways.  I will try to figure it out but i sure could use alittle help.


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

try just typing Folding@Home into the search thing(in the start menu i think in xp) and see if it finds the folder


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 9, 2008)

Tried to create a folder (C:\Fah6) install folding home in that folder.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

James1991 said:


> try just typing Folding@Home into the search thing(in the start menu i think in xp) and see if it finds the folder



done and it worked too 

it was
 C:\Documents and Settings\(user name)\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu


I took out my user name don't want anyone to see it


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> done and it worked too
> 
> it was
> C:\Documents and Settings\(user name)\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu



yeah, thats the one. i havent used XP for so long and i have forgoten what folders are where



is anyone using F@H with crossfire enabled. i am geting some wierd stuff hapening here. i have the F@H 6.23 system tray one and catalyst 8.11. F@H is using 99% of one GPU and 24% of the other. i didn't think it was possible


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 9, 2008)

If you have a crossfire system then DISABLE crossfire in the drivers and run two clients.I don't know if that help you

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-ATI2


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

i cant disable it without bluscreening so i am just using one client so i can still play games when i want to.

what i meant is that the F@H core can not yet use 2 GPU's when crossfire is enabled. but mine is using both and that is good(although it is only using 24% of the second one it is something)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 9, 2008)

@james1991 i'm just curious can you tell me how much ppd 1 hd4850 give you? thanks


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> @james1991 i'm just curious can you tell me how much ppd 1 hd4850 give you? thanks



it used to be getting me 3200, recently it has only been geting 2400. and now i'm getting 1925


----------



## Bow (Dec 9, 2008)

My 2 8800gt's are still running about 4096ppd thats down a bit but I am not running them o/c'd right now


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bow said:


> My 2 8800gt's are still running about 4096ppd thats down a bit but I am not running them o/c'd right now



 my 4850 cant compete with that


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 9, 2008)

Ati suck for folding that for sure.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2008)

If you're reading this, you'll catch me eventually johnspack.....  but not for a bit longer now that I have my instabilities ironed out!!!  My dual 8800GT's are finally playing nicely.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

Bow said:


> My 2 8800gt's are still running about 4096ppd thats down a bit but I am not running them o/c'd right now



my 1 8800GT is getting 4608PPD overclocked @650/1900/900(core shaders mem)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> done and it worked too
> 
> it was
> C:\Documents and Settings\(user name)\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu
> ...



Why so secretive? It's just a name, unless it's Delbert or something like that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Why so secretive? It's just a name, unless it's Delbert or something like that.



no its nothing like that. I just don't want everyone to know my name

EDIT: Is 5184 PPD good for a overclocked 8800GT?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no its nothing like that. I just don't want everyone to know my name
> 
> EDIT: Is 5184 PPD good for a overclocked 8800GT?



Is it a 384pt WU or a 480pt?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it a 384pt WU or a 480pt?



480pt


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2008)

Heheh,  yeah,  beertinted,  you picked up a bit there,  I have to fold a little bit harder now just to keep up!  I finally hit top 20,  but a struggle with online tournaments lately,  I can't use my 280..  I've gotta bug my family for an xmas present- a 2nd folding rig!  I hate sitting on an 8800gs that does nothing ug.  I'm praying for a core 1.20 that solves this 2xx+g80/92 problem.  Keep up the good work folders!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 480pt


I could coax 5600-5700 ppd out of it with core 1.15 and 177.83 drivers. Too bad the 50xx WU's are not plentiful anymore.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I could coax 5600-5700 ppd out of it with core 1.15 and 177.83 drivers. Too bad the 50xx WU's are not plentiful anymore.



right now i am getting 5400 PPD from it so i don't think it is too bad. ohwell just gonna let it fold for the night.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2008)

I keep getting hit with 384 pointers, jeez.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 9, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Ati suck for folding that for sure.



I'm keeping my ATI cards, just waiting for the "big bang" with a great new ATI Client!!

ATI is Canadian and ROCKS all the way   

PS. Even if you prefer nVidia, thanks ATI for the competition. Could you ever imagine paying less than 200 bucks for a great video card?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> If you're reading this, you'll catch me eventually johnspack.....  but not for a bit longer now that I have my instabilities ironed out!!!  My dual 8800GT's are finally playing nicely.



Well, I take this back.  I'm going to have the gf turn the PC off until I get back from this damn project here in NY (I'm pretty sure the girlfriend is tired of listening to troubleshooting instructions over the phone).  I'm almost 100% positive it's PSU related now.

Edit:  Anyone here know if it'll hurt a vid card if it has power to the 6-pin adapter while the system is off???  I'm contemplating an experiment for Fri.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 9, 2008)

@mmaakk  I love my ati card for gaming and yes i'm proud it canadian,i sell my nvidia xfx 9800gtx+ last month,and never buy nvidia for gaming anymore.I just ordered a second palit hd 4850 this morning,now need new board for crossfire.(I found my problem finally F!@#$$  Thermaltake psu)


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 9, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> @mmaakk  I love my ati card for gaming and yes i'm proud it canadian,i sell my nvidia xfx 9800gtx+ last month,and never buy nvidia for gaming anymore.I just ordered a second palit hd 4850 this morning,now need new board for crossfire.(I found my problem finally F!@#$$  Thermaltake psu)



Thanks stanhemi! 

Are you looking for a great PSU?

I recommend ANTEC 80+ models.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 10, 2008)

Antec neopower 650 watt should be enough.I'm really surprise with my wife psu,Antec earthwatt 380watt. thanks for your recommendation.mmaakk


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2008)

Bow said:


> My 2 8800gt's are still running about 4096ppd thats down a bit but I am not running them o/c'd right now



Sry I am running 2 cards in sli but only folding with 1 card, and my ppd today is 4712.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Bow said:


> Sry I am running 2 cards in sli but only folding with 1 card, and my ppd today is 4712.



my 8800GT@636/1904/1800(c/s/m) and my X2@2.6ghz(temps up alittle had to lower clock) i am getting 4623 PPD this is with the CPU running just the normal client. (non SMP) 

i don't think its too bad


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2008)

We have a new baby well 7 months so I had to give up my " game room " for the baby.  So until my older daughter goes to college in the fall and I get to her old roomI had to move my pc to the living room and its about 8 feet from the pellet stove.  My temps are up and down all the time now.  When the stove is on the cards get hot.  I have one card that runs a lot hotter than the other:






and thats stock on both cards.  So I am not able to run them o/c'd right now.  The hot card will get into the high 90's to hot for me.

I am still wanting to get a gtx260( hell I have been saying that for 2 months now)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

my temps are kinda high my card runs 77c when folding don't like that temp but hey its a safe temp. temps should go down when i get it in my Antec 300 if not after market cooling here we come


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats what I may have to do.  My case is a huge full tower lots of room but the airflow must suck.   I leave the side open a couple of inches to get more air inside as it is.  I may have to get a small fan, but then I am moving only warm air anyway.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Bow said:


> Thats what I may have to do.  My case is a huge full tower lots of room but the airflow must suck.   I leave the side open a couple of inches to get more air inside as it is.  I may have to get a small fan, but then I am moving only warm air anyway.



i am using a 12" household fan to cool mine


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2008)

what ever works right


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey stanhemi, GREAT AVATAR!!! 

IRON MAIDEN 'TIL THE END! 

...Ok listening Iron Maiden and folding for TPU!! hehe that's better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Bow said:


> what ever works right



yup it works kinda ugly but its keeping out of the 80-90c range


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 10, 2008)

yep listening the best ever rock band and folding.I'm glad too see that you love maiden mmaakk .


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got finished playing cod5 and my hot card hit 103...SUCKS


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2008)

Hilarious,  decided to try a client on my cpu.. 93 ppd!  Although only at 50%,  I can't see a huge increase going to 100,  and I can't afford to burn this cpu out yet.  Must be nice to have an intel quad that can do over 2k ppd.  Oh,  and some of those 57xx jobs make my gtx run at 80c,  makes me very nervous as it really doesn't like temps much over that.....


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2008)

da badonk


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be getting a new mobo and more RAM on the 11th and well I have been folding here is the question , Since I will have to reinstall windows vista and every thing els how is this going to affect my folding ? I know I will have to reinstall the program will this also make me have to start all over again or will the program know where I left off ?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 10, 2008)

i installed the new catalyst 8.12 this morning,no differance here.( for folding don't try in games yet)


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 10, 2008)

trickson said:


> I will be getting a new mobo and more RAM on the 11th and well I have been folding here is the question , Since I will have to reinstall windows vista and every thing els how is this going to affect my folding ? I know I will have to reinstall the program will this also make me have to start all over again or will the program know where I left off ?



You'll have to start any work units over that you didn't finish, but user statistics are stored on Stanford's servers.  Make sure you use the same user name when you set up the program again.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> You'll have to start any work units over that you didn't finish, but user statistics are stored on Stanford's servers.  Make sure you use the same user name when you set up the program again.



OK I will thank you.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow,  these big 57xx jobs keep my gtx at 80c,  and I've got to pull all my filters and clean them tomorrow,  but if that doesn't work,  I've got to back off on clocks.  I'll never be able to replace my 280, a once in a lifetime deal for me.  It's like gaming on your card 24/7....  Anyone else have any ideas how I can down temps in an antec 1200,  all fans on max,  card fan on max,  8 fans installed..  I tried popping off the side panel,  temp rose 1c.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  these big 57xx jobs keep my gtx at 80c,  and I've got to pull all my filters and clean them tomorrow,  but if that doesn't work,  I've got to back off on clocks.  I'll never be able to replace my 280, a once in a lifetime deal for me.  It's like gaming on your card 24/7....  Anyone else have any ideas how I can down temps in an antec 1200,  all fans on max,  card fan on max,  8 fans installed..  I tried popping off the side panel,  temp rose 1c.



take a big box fan and blow in the side


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2008)

if anyone would like to send me a 9600GSO or 8800GS i would be happy to have it fold for TPU


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd love to get my 8800gs to fold,  but need a mobo and cpu now,  after I put myself into debt for it ugg...  preaching to the choir!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 11, 2008)

Me too i'm ready to pay the shipping cost + $$ for the card    9600 or 8800 serie (miss only vid card for my  second rigs only for folding 24/7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Me too i'm ready to pay the shipping cost + $$ for the card    9600 or 8800 serie (miss only vid card for my  second rigs only for folding 24/7



I am trying to set up a 2nd rig for folding only. I have everything but a video card and maybe a stronger PSU.  and my damn cellphone stopped working so the money i was going to spend on my 2nd rig and getting water cooling i spent on it


----------



## Bow (Dec 11, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Me too i'm ready to pay the shipping cost + $$ for the card    9600 or 8800 serie (miss only vid card for my  second rigs only for folding 24/7



If I can get the card I want in a week or so I will sell you one of my 8800gt's


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 11, 2008)

ok let me know if you buy your card  Bow i'm interesting.My second rig laying on my desk for a week.And here at my local pc shop it away too expensive (150$ for 9600)


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 11, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  these big 57xx jobs keep my gtx at 80c,  and I've got to pull all my filters and clean them tomorrow,  but if that doesn't work,  I've got to back off on clocks.  I'll never be able to replace my 280, a once in a lifetime deal for me.  It's like gaming on your card 24/7....  Anyone else have any ideas how I can down temps in an antec 1200,  all fans on max,  card fan on max,  8 fans installed..  I tried popping off the side panel,  temp rose 1c.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73494

47C folding in a 26C room


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd love wc, but a good system would get me 2 8800gs instead, and money towards a 2nd rig to run them...my gtx does good enough for regular gaming,   I just want to fold!  Plus,  I really should clean out my 1200 filters....


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 11, 2008)

Good news my wife just received a laptop tonight,so she don't use her old p4 anymore.She gave it to me,now it my 3 rigs but sadly my rigs 2 and 3 have no video card.

Somebody offer me a nvidia 8500gt for the p4 (how many ppd) for 20$.Need your advice.
And still looking for vid card for my rig 2 (E4600)

3 rigs folding 24/7 soon..hehe


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 11, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I'd love wc, but a good system would get me 2 8800gs instead, and money towards a 2nd rig to run them...my gtx does good enough for regular gaming,   I just want to fold!  Plus,  I really should clean out my 1200 filters....



I hear ya'

My suggestion was sort of in jest. WC ain't for everyone. I just use it on my main rig for quietness since it is in the family room. Also, it let's me OC like mad which is a hobby for me. My other 3 rigs CPU's are all on regular air cooling (OCZ Vendetta ~$25 which is a rebadged Xigmatech S983). Pretty quiet when you enable the ASUS QFan and keeps the 45nm chips pretty cool.

On my video cards in those rigs I run Zalman VF900 aftermarket heatsinks. They are cheap and the fan is very quiet. I have tried them on various Nvidia cards (7900GT, 8800GT 512MB, 8800GT 1GB, 9600GT) and it seems to drop the temps by about 20C+ vs. stock. I don't think the VF900 would handle a GTX280 however and aftermarket solutions for those have been slow in arriving. I heard Thermalright has one that just came out that may be an option.

That, coupled with good case cooling, should be able to get your card under control.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2008)

So how is everyone doin out there? I am getting hammered by these 511pt WU's and it's taking it's toll on me. With the old WU's I would be @ 86K+ ppd. Now i'm struggling to clear 60K. It's a bit discouraging, but we must push on. Remember that every team is dealing with this and we need to renew our commitment to fold harder than ever. Please put the word out to all GPU owners that you know. *We need to increase our base number of folders as much as possible.* I am open to any ideas on how we can recruit new members. Let's all get active in recruiting fresh folders to replace the members that drop off. We all know that folding isn't for everyone, but for every 2-3 new members we might find a person similar to ourselves that thrives on folding. Keep up the great work and tell me what you guy's are thinking.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 12, 2008)

Trying to find 2 video card for the week end.I have 2 rigs here doing nothing,just miss 2 vid card.
I fold only @ 3k with my rig(E7200+hd4850) I really want to add 3-4 rig as soon as possible. 

Keep folding 

Buck nasty 86K+ ppd


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So how is everyone doin out there? I am getting hammered by these 511pt WU's and it's taking it's toll on me. With the old WU's I would be @ 86K+ ppd. Now i'm struggling to clear 60K. It's a bit discouraging, but we must push on. Remember that every team is dealing with this and we need to renew our commitment to fold harder than ever. Please put the word out to all GPU owners that you know. *We need to increase our base number of folders as much as possible.* I am open to any ideas on how we can recruit new members. Let's all get active in recruiting fresh folders to replace the members that drop off. We all know that folding isn't for everyone, but for every 2-3 new members we might find a person similar to ourselves that thrives on folding. Keep up the great work and tell me what you guy's are thinking.



FREE BEER FOR FOLDING FOR TPU​


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2008)

My proc is watercooled, small self enclosed system, but not my cards.  I don't have the time to build a big watercooled rig, but sure would like to buy one


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2008)

looks like I may crack the top 20....not bad only been folding a couple months.


----------



## Zanga (Dec 12, 2008)

I have one small trouble with my folding rigs.
The P4 one started with projects of 600-800 points and had about 5-600 ppd
Now its geting only about 150-250 points per project and has a under 100 ppd.
Also it has HT suport, and i have enabled dual cpu suport, but only folds at 50 % of the cpu.
I'm using the line command client.

Any advice is highly appreciated.

Later edit: found this on a wikipage:
"Note: Windows task manager will show the CPU usage whilst running 1 instance of Folding@home on a HT enabled CPU to be only 50%. This is wrong. The single instance of Folding@home is working at full capacity on the portions of the CPU that it utilizes. "

But i still don't get why i receive only low points projects.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 12, 2008)

Just started F@H team tpu.


----------



## James1991 (Dec 12, 2008)

Q9450 PPD FTW!!!. that is only at 3.2GHZ, i'll be pushing to 3.6 later

damn 4850, i was getting 3200 PPD a week ago. (crossfire folding isn't working anymore)

PS. i haven't been folding for a bit(playing GTA 4) thats why they were downloaded so long ago)


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

Heheh,  funny,  I finally clean all my filters out to see if my 280 will stay under 80c now,  and I'm getting all 50xx jobs all the sudden..  need 57xx big jobs to test.  Ah well,  at least my 8800gs can fold again for awhile.... nice to get 12k ppd on one box.  
Edit:  keeping at 70c so far,  I think big jobs will do 75c,  and this is with clocks at 700/1458/1150 (real),  and yes my filters were basically plugged.  Live and learn.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow,  I need one of those quads!  I tried my athlon and got a 180 point job that was doing 93ppd...


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2008)

The 57xx job keep my hd4850 @2600ppd (all the other job i get 3200ppd)


----------



## James1991 (Dec 13, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  I need one of those quads!  I tried my athlon and got a 180 point job that was doing 93ppd...





lol at the athlon(poor thing)

i had it up at over 1400 PPD when it was at 3.6. i will put it back up later and see what happens


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh,  and just a reminder,  everyone in this list who is a grey: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=50711  Please don't stop folding,  you were doing so good!!!!  Some of the top folders there,  hope it's only temp!


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 13, 2008)

Ive got a few q's on F@H, were do i get the monitor from like the 1 in stanhemi post above and when i turn off my machine or close F@H client and then re-start does it pick up from were it left off or start a new protein again ?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.fahmon.net/download.html

Fahmon link to monitoring your client


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

If you close the client,  yes,  it will pick up right where it left off.  I do it all the time and haven't lost a job yet.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> http://www.fahmon.net/download.html
> 
> Fahmon link to monitoring your client



Gam'ster, welcome to the Team. Let us know if you have any problems setting up the client link in Fahmon.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 13, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gam'ster, welcome to the Team. Let us know if you have any problems setting up the client link in Fahmon.



 thanks man, yeah no probs setting up fahmon its all folding nicely


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi,i received a error message from my cpu client (got status 503) and i don't know what to do.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok now it fix by itself.  Let's fold


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 13, 2008)

*New beta Rig*

Hello TPU!

I'm playing around with a new rig, not big deal config:

A8N SLI Deluxe
Athlon 64 3000+
1Gb mem
2 x ATI HD 3850
Win Vista32 for now






The PPD I'm getting is stupid - 2K for 2 cards (3850). My question is about CPU usage with GPU usage. The cpu is single core and 1 GPU is getting more CPU usage than the other GPU. Result:

GPU_Zero is folding @ around 50% GPU usage. Getting 919 PPD.

GPU_One is folding @ around 85% GPU usage. Getting 1251 PPD.

What is the best solution when you are folding 2 Vid. cards with a single core CPU?

I'm asking 'cos all my other rigs are dual core.

Thanks


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2008)

Another rigs mmaakk ...hehe  30k ppd


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 13, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Hi,i received a error message from my cpu client (got status 503) and i don't know what to do.





stanhemi said:


> Another rigs mmaakk ...hehe  30k ppd



Hello my Province neighbor! 

The error you got happens when the Stanford Servers are busy or maintenance. All you can really do is wait.

My idea with the new rig is use my 2 ATI HD 3870X2 I have. With 4 GPUs @ 2K PPD each = 8K PPD  - That's the dream at least.

Cheers


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 13, 2008)

Wednesday things going to change here.I ordered yesterday morning a xfx 8800gt alpha dog to put in my second rig (E4600)

Now miss only 1 card to put in my old p4 (and a good router)


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

*New Rig*

So, I did some modifications...

Now running on XP and folding with ATI HD 3870X2 and HD 3850.

ATI came out with a "Special" Client, that's the one I'm using at the moment:

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/special/DownloadATI.html

Is too early for reporting results, will report tomorrow, to all you *"hard folders"*


----------



## Damian^ (Dec 14, 2008)

what would you say is the top dog video card for Folding@Home?


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 14, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> what would you say is the top dog video card for Folding@Home?



GTX280 or GTX260 overclocked... no contest.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> what would you say is the top dog video card for Folding@Home?



Nvidia Geforce 2 MX FTW 






Seriously, The GTX 260 now is the best bang for the buck overall. I have not heard if the 216 sp unit is any better than the 192 sp. Some of those cards are putting out 8K+ PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> So, I did some modifications...
> 
> Now running on XP and folding with ATI HD 3870X2 and HD 3850.
> 
> ...



*So, what are the results? Should i sell off off my Nvidia farm for ATI????*


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Team.
This is a special first chance for Folding team members.

Going on sale Thursday/Friday I am selling my 8800gt's one is BFG and one is EVGA $85.00 each. ( cards only!!) 

Also have a Gigabyte 8500gt (GV-NX85T256HP) (Card only!!)   $45.00http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=VGA&ProductID=2575&ProductName=GV-NX85T256HP

The 8800gt's are in my rig now, and the 8500 was given to pay off a debt.
If you want pictures or any info pm me.  I will pay for shipping in the states.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

what would give me better PPD 8800GTS 320mb(G80) or a 9600GSO? they both can be had about the same price.I don't care about how much power or the heat that it puts out. The more the heat i  have in here the better.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 14, 2008)

Any special way to sign up using the console client? or do you just put a username you like and the TPU team number?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what would give me better PPD 8800GTS 320mb(G80) or a 9600GSO? they both can be had about the same price.I don't care about how much power or the heat that it puts out. The more the heat i  have in here the better.



I would say the 9600GSO - that gets around 4k, at a guess the 8800GTS maybe 3K~ish


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I would say the 9600GSO - that gets around 4k, at a guess the 8800GTS maybe 3K~ish



i have found that the 8800GTS gets around 4k also... hmm what one would be better for gaming every now and then?


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Team.
This is a special first chance for Folding team members.

Going on sale Thursday/Friday I am selling my 8800gt's one is BFG and one is EVGA $85.00 each. ( cards only!!) 

Also have a Gigabyte 8500gt (GV-NX85T256HP) (Card only!!) $45.00http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=VGA&ProductID=2575&P roductName=GV-NX85T256HP

The 8800gt's are in my rig now, and the 8500 was given to pay off a debt.
If you want pictures or any info pm me. I will pay for shipping in the states.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *So, what are the results? Should i sell off off my Nvidia farm for ATI????*



C'mon Buck! Give me a break. Sunday morning, and you ask me for results at 9AM???? 

About you selling your nVidia farm: I'll send you all my ATI Cards and you give your nVidia's.  ...hehehe

OK, seriously talking is still too early and I guess Stanford is picking on me!! 

*Out of 8 video cards folding, I have at the moment 7 folding 511 points WU!! *

Resuming: 

HD 3870X2 (2 cores folding) = 2738 PPD (both folding 511 points WU)

HD 3850 = 1219 PPD (folding 511 points WU also).

*My folding isn't going 100% anyways 'cos now I'm playing like nutsy people!!!  GTA IV and CoD 5 are killing me!! *




silkstone said:


> Any special way to sign up using the console client? or do you just put a username you like and the TPU team number?



You got it silkstone! To have the honor of joining our TPU team that's all you gotta do!!

Fold on!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

just for so you can compare my 8800GT @625/1566/900(c/s/m) is folding a 511pt WU 2252PPD
so i say buck keep your Nvidia farm ATI still isn't faster from what i can tell


----------



## silkstone (Dec 14, 2008)

Arrgghhh, want to join, but F@H crashes my whole system. It gives me a driver error (stopped responding) even on low clock speeds when all other programs run stable. I'll give it another go tomorrow


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got an answer to my question forget the 9600GSO and 8800GTS(G80) and get a 9800GT for my main rig and put the 8800GT in my 2nd rig. That would pwn a 9600GSO and a 8800GTS G80


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

Not so bad for a ATI : 548 pts job (maybe i try the new ati client later today just wait for more info by my province neighbor mmaakk)


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Not so bad for a ATI : 548 pts job (maybe i try the new ati client later today just wait for more info by my province neighbor mmaakk)



Good job stanhemi! 

Looking at your fahmon I noticed that your cpu client has a 119pt WU.

That's because your setup "bigpackets=normal"

Open your cpu client folder, find "client.cfg" file, open it with notepad and change to "bigpackets=big". Save the file and Bingo!!

The next WU you will get is a 749 points WU!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

It already @big????


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> It already @big????



OK, something new to learn. But a never get a 119pt wu.  

PS. What about my new avatar. Own made today. hehe... (Ok, Im kinda drunk!!!)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

Your avatar rocks   

That it normal or not (i'm lost)


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Your avatar rocks
> 
> That it normal or not (i'm lost)



You should set affinity - one for the CPU and the other for GPU (CPU 1 and 0)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry but i don't know how to do it.           Do i need to download smp affinity changer


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok now i know where to go Task manager (lol)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

That is better???    :shadedshu


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> That is better???    :shadedshu



No, your gpu client under Vista should use not more than around 5%. Are you running any other app?

What are the values: CPU and GPU Clients?

Ex: Mine: 

Cpu = 50%

Gpu = ~4%


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

No i don't run any other apps

Values : Cpu  48-52 

          : Gpu   5-32


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> No i don't run any other apps
> 
> Values : Cpu  48-52
> 
> : Gpu   5-32




OK stanhemi, sorry.

The values I passed you (50 and 4%) are using vista with nVidia cards. I know that nVidia fixed up the gpu client CPU usage with the latest drivers.

My rigs with ATI cards, all of them are currently using win XP and the CPU usage is 100% all the time!!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 14, 2008)

ok no problem thanks (Do you use the latest catalyst 8.12,ATI includes a folding home client with the driver,do you use it?)


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> So, I did some modifications...
> 
> Now running on XP and folding with ATI HD 3870X2 and HD 3850.
> 
> ...





stanhemi said:


> ok no problem thanks (Do you use the latest catalyst 8.12,ATI includes a folding home client with the driver,do you use it?)



Yes!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> No, your gpu client under Vista should use not more than around 5%. Are you running any other app?
> 
> What are the values: CPU and GPU Clients?
> 
> ...



what about under XP? my GPU client pulls 50%(full load on one CPU core) if there is something i can do that will lower the CPU usage for the GPU it would be great.

@MMAAKK: i like your avvy


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what about under XP? my GPU client pulls 50%(full load on one CPU core) if there is something i can do that will lower the CPU usage for the GPU it would be great.
> 
> @MMAAKK: i like your avvy



Thanks p_o_s_pc! 

The values I posted are for vista32 and with nvidia cards. I read that the latest nvidia beta (I'm using "180.84_geforce_winxp_32bit_english_beta") did solve the problem related with high CPU usage under GPU client.

Give a try, and this latest beta has GTA IV improvements too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks p_o_s_pc!
> 
> The values I posted are for vista32 and with nvidia cards. I read that the latest nvidia beta (I'm using "180.84_geforce_winxp_32bit_english_beta") did solve the problem related with high CPU usage under GPU client.
> 
> Give a try, and this latest beta has GTA IV improvements too.



Thank you! my CPU usage is 2-4% now 

just so you know i was using 178.xx i don't remember what one but i know it was 178


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thank you! my CPU usage is 2-4% now
> 
> just so you know i was using 178.xx i don't remember what one but i know it was 178




Fantastic Mate!! 

Very happy I could help.

Fold ON!! Now with extra juice! hehe

Cheers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Fantastic Mate!!
> 
> Very happy I could help.
> 
> ...



i will i am going to set up SMP now


----------



## trickson (Dec 15, 2008)

Strangest thing I went from about 2xx performance to 4xx up to 5xx ! With this new mobo and CPU speed I get double the performance now !


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2008)

Geez,  nothing but 384 pointers for the last 2 days!  Knocks me down by 2k points per day...  Also is it normal if you set the smp client to 50%,  that it uses 100% of 1 core and 70-80% of the other?  This is with no gpu client running.  I really don't want either core sitting at 100% continuously....


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know if that useful,tonight i found this article about new catalyst

8.12 contains updated dlls that we will switch over to at a later date, so for now you will not see a performance change with 8.12 until that switch occurs and/or the newer cores are made public.


----------



## Bow (Dec 17, 2008)

I made it into the top 20 for TPU


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> I made it into the top 20 for TPU



How do you find this out ?
Never mind I found out .
I am 105 trickson  11641  27


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

trickson said:


> How do you find this out ?
> Never mind I found out .
> I am 105 trickson  11641  27



I'm 41 i know that is going to be going down again. My 8800GT keeps hitting around 90c and just not feeling like it is safe for the GPU. Temps used to be around 70-75c before the voltmod so looks like i am going to have to get a new cooler.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> I made it into the top 20 for TPU



Congrats Bow!! Everybody knows that after the 1.19 core, going to the top is taking a little longer. 

By the way I made top 5 last Sunday!!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats mmaakk for top 5     and  Bow for top 20  

I'm far away from top 10 everything goes bad here (dead 8600gt,dead psu, dead router)


----------



## Bow (Dec 17, 2008)

I am going to post this one more time before I put them on F/S thread.

This is a special first chance for Folding team members.

Going on sale Thursday/Friday I am selling my 8800gt's one is BFG and one is EVGA $85.00 each. ( cards only!!) 

Also have a Gigabyte 8500gt (GV-NX85T256HP) (Card only!!) $45.00http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=VGA&ProductID=2575&P roductName=GV-NX85T256HP

The 8800gt's are in my rig now, and the 8500 was given to pay off a debt.
If you want pictures or any info pm me. I will pay for shipping in the states.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> I am going to post this one more time before I put them on F/S thread.
> 
> This is a special first chance for Folding team members.
> 
> ...




Bow thanks for the call. I still have some cards IDLE, all ATI. A miracle new core is coming out Dec. 29/30 for ATI!!! I'm praying for success!!!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, its a race between me and beertinted..  we've both broken 300k and climbing!  Although my production is going to drop a bit- next round of games- cod5, dead space and left 4 dead....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> I am going to post this one more time before I put them on F/S thread.
> 
> This is a special first chance for Folding team members.
> 
> ...



If i had the money i would love to snatch the BFG 8800GT up but i don't have it. sorry


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking for a used p5q pro and an e85/400 within the next 2 months so I can move my athlon sli board to my folding rig.  Anyone in Canada?  It may take until the end of Feb before I can afford it,  but I may get lucky and have funds soon.    I've got an unused card, AND I can't watch tv,  game ect while my main rig folds..  So keep in mind please.  I have paypal ect.  It's either this or I figure out a way to pay for a phenomII rig.....


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 17, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Well, its a race between me and beertinted..  we've both broken 300k and climbing!  Although my production is going to drop a bit- next round of games- cod5, dead space and left 4 dead....



Finally got my restarts figured out, I was getting freezes due to the new 8800gt I added.  Everything is working together well now.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 17, 2008)

Bow said:


> I am going to post this one more time before I put them on F/S thread.
> 
> This is a special first chance for Folding team members.
> 
> ...



Just before chrismas,i'm running out of money.. too bad


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 18, 2008)

New ATI GPU2 core 1.22 is out


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2008)

Change of plans I just ordered this new mother Board today:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131255

So I am going to keep the 8800gt's for a few more weeks.  Then get a new PSU, and then this card to start:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150330

should have everything running by the end of January.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *So, what are the results? Should i sell off off my Nvidia farm for ATI????*



OK, now I can pass some solid results:








*...and Bow:*

Great combo!!! Are you thinking to go 3Way SLI in the future?


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2008)

I think so as long as I can keep the cost under control


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2008)

Bow said:


> Change of plans I just ordered this new mother Board today:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131255
> 
> So I am going to keep the 8800gt's for a few more weeks.  Then get a new PSU, and then this card to start:
> ...


That's alot of mobo there Bow. The black edition GTX260, when overclocked, is said to came close to running down a GTX280.

*Quote from Fudzilla benchmarks:

XFX really knows their stuff, and these guys overclocked the card so high that even the GTX 280 can feel the ground shaking beneath its feet. Running at an evil 666MHz, the card can take anything you throw at it and it beats the old GTX 260 with 192 shader processors by 20%.*

I love the "evil 666MHz" part
Let me know how you like the card. I'm looking for a 260 and I think this is the one.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 18, 2008)

When is AMD's new F@H client coming?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When is AMD's new F@H client coming?



December 29 or 30.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2008)

got my 8800GT back down to reasonable temps so folding again on it. also now i am running my CPU @3ghz before i had it folding at 2.7ghz


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When is AMD's new F@H client coming?



When Hell freezes over Seriously, how long have we been waiting on this new core?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> When Hell freezes over Seriously, how long have we been waiting on this new core?



All I can say is that ATI cards 4XXX have juice enough to overcome whatever nVidia at the moment.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2008)

I think my gtx280 and 9800gtx are doing alright,  I can't even use my 8800gs right now.. 10k points av per day on weak athlon systems...  Think I could squeeze more out with 47xx cards?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I think my gtx280 and 9800gtx are doing alright,  I can't even use my 8800gs right now.. 10k points av per day on weak athlon systems...  Think I could squeeze more out with 47xx cards?



First wait for the new ATI Client...

My wish list for January includes the new GTX 295!! Let's see if is possible squeeze 16K of this beast!!!  hehehe


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 18, 2008)

well I put up as good of a fight while I could but I checked the official folding site and you've passed me johnpack....  don't let up cause I'll be on your heels.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

*480 Points WU*

Is it just me or everybody is getting a lot of 480pt WU?

I've been noticing increase during the current week.

I'm really not complaining at all!! hehe..

More PPD for our pockets.


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 18, 2008)

Joined and running!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 18, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Is it just me or everybody is getting a lot of 480pt WU?
> 
> I've been noticing increase during the current week.
> 
> ...



I just get 511 and a lot of 384 pt WU


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> I just get 511 and a lot of 384 pt WU



Not your field stanhemi...

The WUs I'm talking about are for nVidia.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 18, 2008)

oups sorrry


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 18, 2008)

TheCrow said:


> Joined and running!



Thanks for joining Crow!!! 

How are you folding? CPU, GPU... both?

Any questions please fell free to ask.

Cheers

Edit: What's your folding username?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

I buy this card 69,99$ just for folding,more ppd


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice, I was just looking at the same card (open box) on Newegg today. I would have bought, but no cheap 4xPCI-e mobo's to be found this week. Very nice card, nevertheless.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks BUCK NASTY,now I'm just waiting for the new ATI core for my hd4850 and need another graphic card for my third rigs after Christmas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2008)

team rank is now 123!!! lets keep it up guys!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 19, 2008)

Question:
When that new mobo comes and I get the psu, could I run the gtx 260 in the first slot  and my 2 8800gt in the second and thind slots?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

How can i increase my fan speed on my new 8800gs atitool,rivatuner,evga precision nothing seem to work?  thanks


----------



## Bow (Dec 19, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> How can i increase my fan speed on my new 8800gs atitool,rivatuner,evga precision nothing seem to work?  thanks



whats up with that evga percision should have done it, just asking but did you hit apply, and set it to start when windows boots?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> How can i increase my fan speed on my new 8800gs atitool,rivatuner,evga precision nothing seem to work?  thanks


ASUS Glaciator  = Full Gorilla 100% 24/7 as in NO FAN CONTROL

I always run my 8800GS/9600GSO 100% anyway


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about the client i need with this card,the one i use give me only 2400ppd ? i use gpu 6.23 console client and i'm using xp 32 on this rig


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> I'm not sure about the client i need with this card,the one i use give me only 2400ppd ? i use gpu 6.23 console client and i'm using xp 32 on this rig


Are you folding a 575X WU? Try overclocking the shaders and core.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes it a 5755 WU.Now i'm trying @ 621 for the core and 1552 for the shader.Do you think i can go higher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Yes it a 5755 WU.Now i'm trying @ 621 for the core and 1552 for the shader.Do you think i can go higher.



I found that core at slightly above stock and higher shaders help my 8800GT the most maybe it will be the same for your card


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes,  the 57xx jobs need an oc.  I keep getting hit with the stupid 384 point ones though...  I think beertinted may pass me,  I'm having a ball with left 4 dead and cod5.  Thank gawd my 9800gtx is in a seperate rig and folds 24/7......


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2008)

Heheh,  stanhemi,  I have the exact same card too!  I can't use it right now,  but I think it will do like 3500+ ppd on the newest jobs.  These cards will do 700/1700/800 all day and night.
That asus 8800gs card I mean.  And yes fan is already at 100% on these cards.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Heheh,  stanhemi,  I have the exact same card too!  I can't use it right now,  but I think it will do like 3500+ ppd on the newest jobs.  These cards will do 700/1700/800 all day and night.
> That asus 8800gs card I mean.



I try 700/1700/800 later tonight,for now 621/1552/800 around 2400ppd  with 57xx jobs.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2008)

I swear,  it will do 700/1700 without breaking a sweat,  perfectly safe!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok now i'm at 702/1722/800


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice,  it should handle that 24/7.  Watch gpu temps if you can,  make sure you're feeding enough air to it.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep now it @ 68C and i install a big fan on it (living room fan)


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2008)

Just curious,  what ppd at now?  and what series job 57xx ect.  I can't use my 8800gs on the newer stuff yet until I build a new rig.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

now @2452ppd  job 5755 (R7 C226 G15)     @702/1728/800


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2008)

I will be running F@H SMP on the Dell in specs once I get 4GB of RAM for it after christmas (should be DDR800 4-4-4-12), and once I get that, I will put the current 2GB set in the AMD system in my sig. I will most likely put SMP on that also. Don't know about any GPU folding yet, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey I'm new to the whole folding thing and I was wondering what is the best way to increase my ppd score? Right now I'm running it on my 4850 OC'd at 700/1100. It's also running on my macbook pro (and I can't figure out how to check the status of the folding) and my old desktop (which is only 5% done after 3 hours on a 250).

Anything I can do to contribute more? I'd really like to see the techpowerup! group rank higher.

Thanks.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi you can download fahmon and check the progress of your client 

http://www.fahmon.net/download.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you ever heard the term"if ya got it, fold it"? Well that needs to be our creed. I need this team to the top 100 as soon as possible. We have some great plans for the future, but we have to be Top 100 in order to start the process. I have seen it work for other teams and it just adds to the fun. How about a monthly folding contest for new recruits with actual prizes? I also like the idea of Sub-teams within the team, competing and smack-talking back and forth to each other. Let me know if you have any ideas how we can improve the team and the TPU "experience".


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

@ BUCK NASTY  don't want to bothered you...but 

Do you have some news from Stanford about team FTL.Stanford needs to do something about this, and soon.I can't understand why it take so long to do something.It easy to see something weird here. thanks  (i don't want to spend to much money on folding if it so easy to cheat)


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 19, 2008)

*Get ready kids*

*Uncle mmaakk is setting up another rig!







Keep tuned for further details...*


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol mmaakk, can i ask how many rigs you have folding now ?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 19, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Lol mmaakk, can i ask how many rigs you have folding now ?



- 6 Rigs
- 9 Video cards
- 2 SMP Clients
- 12 GPU cores... just get started with the 6th rig. Will setup with 2 ATI HD3870X2. Not functional yet.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

mmaakk and BUCK NASTY


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2008)

After xmas i should have the 2nd rig in my specs folding using the SMP if i can get the damn thing to work on it. Also when ever i get a video card i will be folding on it too.... Things to get 

PSU 
8800GS or higher


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their hard work. I love hearing talk of adding on more cards even as you guys are currently folding your nut'z off. Keep up the great work as we climb the F@H ladder.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a question i have been folding on my laptop for about 20 min. and it still says Completed 0 out of 1500000 steps  (0%) should it be going faster and i just joined on TPU's F@H im Delta6326

EDIT: am i supposed to click on the display and have that in the background because when i do it makes my laptop have a strange clicking and whining sound


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 19, 2008)

Just starting folding today...Hope to help get us into the top!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 19, 2008)

Quick question for whoever knows: What is the lowest level video card supported for this? Because I have X1600, a geforce 7600, and a 8600 (in my laptop) that are not being used (all are 256mb). Anyone know if these can fold? Because if not I'll just leave them on cpu and that's not a lot of folding lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 19, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> Quick question for whoever knows: What is the lowest level video card supported for this? Because I have X1600, a geforce 7600, and a 8600 in my laptop (all are 256mb). Anyone know if these can fold? Because if not I'll just leave them on cpu and that's not a lot of folding lol



For Nvidia only 8000 series and up and I think you can fold with any X1000 and up for ATi. Get that 8600 folding


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2008)

the 8600/X1K can IIRC


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

ATI i think is only 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx series


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 19, 2008)

I thought ATi started folding with the X1000's. I'm almost sure of it! Not sure where to look tho


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

http://ati.amd.com/technology/streamcomputing/folding.html


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 19, 2008)

It says the X1600 is supported in the previous version. Anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> It says the X1600 is supported in the previous version. Anyone know where I can get it?


The X1XXX series was supported by the GPU1 client, but that client is no more. No servers and no work to be had.

Nvidia - 8000 series or higher

ATI - x2000 series or higher.



Lightofhonor said:


> Quick question for whoever knows: What is the lowest level video card supported for this? Because I have X1600, a geforce 7600, and a 8600 (in my laptop) that are not being used (all are 256mb). Anyone know if these can fold? Because if not I'll just leave them on cpu and that's not a lot of folding lol


Folding is tough on Laptops. It's best left to desktops CPU's and GPU's. Just make sure ventilation is adequate. That Q6600 of yours is the *beast* at folding SMP. Good for 3000+ PPD. Let me know if you need help setting up SMP. Welcome to the Team!!!!


Found a new F@H stats page (at least I think it's new):http://www.xcpus.com/folding/FoldingTeamSummary.aspx?teamID=50711&page=1

Anyone still injecting Fahcore 11 V1.15 other than myself?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 19, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone still injecting Fahcore 11 V1.15 other than myself?



Can i try Fahcore 11 V1.15 on my 8800gs client?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok I want to set a goal for us. There is a team that I have had my eye on. They are called "The Longevity Meme". They are poised around #100 right now. They have similar PPD to us, but we have an upward increasing trend. I know they fold mostly CPU's. I want to run these guy's down and overtake them in the next couple of months. Nothin' like a little healthy competition. Anyone else got a short term goal for us?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Can i try Fahcore 11 V1.15 on my 8800gs client?



Yes, but it only works on the 501X WU's - 480 pts each


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 20, 2008)

*Rig #6 getting started...*

Hello my wonderful people F@H TPU! 

 My new baby is folding @ Full Throttle 3 GPU Clients. Working to get a 4th GPU stable... (Still have a spare HD 3870X2) 





Rig #6: Pentium D 3.6Ghz - ATI HD 3870X2 - ATI HD 3850 - Mushkin's Enhanced Power 580W






Rig #5 and #6 (top). My rig #5 has a little problem: Single Core CPU. I did try more than 2 GPU Clients but the CPU can't handle. Is a shame 'cos still has a PCI-E free (SLI board). Anyone with a Socket 939 dual core doing nothing???






Fahmon with the new clients in. 35.8K PPD looking good!!  

I hope all the viewers get inspired to build new rigs too!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone using the display,  don't!  It will suck performance.  Do use fahmon however,  it will show the status of your job/jobs and the ppd ect.  http://www.fahmon.net/download.html  Sorry my production is a bit down,  I haven't gamed in 2 months,  and need a fix.  Still at the beginning of fallout3!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

Lord have mercy...  my 280 has been getting hit with 384 pointers non-stop for days now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's killing me!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 20, 2008)

So I tried smp on the q6600 and I think I did something wrong because I'm only getting like 250 ppd  I know I'm losing some performance because I'm also folding on the gpu but still. I'm also losing ppd on the 4850 (I'm getting ~2400ppd). So what would be the best way to fix this? I don't want to make the computer unusable (it is my gaming pc) but I do want to get the most folding done.

Also, the 8600m is getting about 950 ppd right now. Would smping the t7700 in there hurt the performance a lot?


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm getting 3200 PPD on my 4850, sound about right?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

When you game on that rig,  pause and exit all clients.  When you resume them,  they will pick up where they left off.  Also are you using the smp client or the cpu client?  If you have an intel use the smp client.  It sounds like both your gpus are getting about what they should.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

That's actually good Urbklr!  Nice.  Can you oc it anymore?


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> That's actually good Urbklr!  Nice.  Can you oc it anymore?



My GPU? No, it's balls are to the wall pretty good with only 1.158v


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

Well,  that is still darn good,  nice ppd for that card.  It will get even more in the future with a fah core update!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

LightofHonor,  oc that quad to 3.0ghz,  your ppd will shoot up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> So I tried smp on the q6600 and I think I did something wrong because I'm only getting like 250 ppd  I know I'm losing some performance because I'm also folding on the gpu but still. I'm also losing ppd on the 4850 (I'm getting ~2400ppd). So what would be the best way to fix this? I don't want to make the computer unusable (it is my gaming pc) but I do want to get the most folding done.
> 
> Also, the 8600m is getting about 950 ppd right now. Would smping the t7700 in there hurt the performance a lot?



Lightofhonor, If you want to max out your PPD on all rigs. You have to follow my directions carefully. Gpu folding and SMP folding do not mix well on the same CPU core. Download "Get & Set Affinity Changer". Make sure you choose the quad core variant. Now you have to delete the SMP install you did. It was enabled as a uni processor install(single core) and is incorrect. Before we go any further, do you have a password for your username on the Q6600 rig?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, cmon,  these 384s are killing me,  one after another:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm actually begging for 511 point jobs now....


----------



## proletariandan (Dec 20, 2008)

I just installed the CPU and GPU clients - the GPU client was seriously stressing my card at default settings and sucking alot of juice. The CPU client is running about 50% and only using ~20-30W compared to 60W for the GPU. The icon is showing 195/1500 after ~4 hours, is that any good?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> LightofHonor,  oc that quad to 3.0ghz,  your ppd will shoot up.



It's already clocked at 3.1 




BUCK NASTY said:


> Lightofhonor, If you want to max out your PPD on all rigs. You have to follow my directions carefully. Gpu folding and SMP folding do not mix well on the same CPU core. Download "Get & Set Affinity Changer". Make sure you choose the quad core variant. Now you have to delete the SMP install you did. It was enabled as a uni processor install(single core) and is incorrect. Before we go any further, do you have a password for your username on the Q6600 rig?



There is no password for the account.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

Sounds like you didn't use the smp client,  I'll let Buck or another smp user guide you through that process.  You need to setup username and pword same as your computer for it to work.....
Edit:  sorry Lightsofhonor,  wasn't sure if you were clocked.  You're still doing good.  Wait for new core that will unlock ati cards,  you will do much better soon!


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 20, 2008)

*Congratulations*

BUCK NASTY

 *5 Million* 

Where is the party?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats BUCK NASTY


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 20, 2008)

You know BUCK NASTY if you were your OWN team, you'd be in 450th place right now? lol Thats kinda insane... Congrats.

And another noob question (cause I'm just full of them!) Folding my 4850 on my desktop takes 25% cpu power (or 1 core), whereas folding my 8600m on my laptop only takes ~2%. Is this because the nvidia core is more up to date or what? Oh, and right now (until I get my smp thing fixed on my desktop) I'm up to 5000 ppd according to FahMon 

*Edit* switched the laptop back into mac and found mac is always in smp  so at 1600ppd it's a lot better than the ~800 I was getting on the graphics card in windows.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2008)

Actually the nvidia driver has resolved cpu usage issues for geforce cards.  Hopefully solved soon for ati cards.  I'm trying to do some makeup here,  I'm pulling 13.5k on my 2 cards at max oc right now,  going to let them go overnight.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> You know BUCK NASTY if you were your OWN team, you'd be in 450th place right now? lol Thats kinda insane... Congrats.
> 
> And another noob question (cause I'm just full of them!) Folding my 4850 on my desktop takes 25% cpu power (or 1 core), whereas folding my 8600m on my laptop only takes ~2%. Is this because the nvidia core is more up to date or what? Oh, and right now (until I get my smp thing fixed on my desktop) I'm up to 5000 ppd according to FahMon
> 
> *Edit* switched the laptop back into mac and found mac is always in smp  so at 1600ppd it's a lot better than the ~800 I was getting on the graphics card in windows.


Yea, the current Nvidia drivers (180.60) drop CPU usage significantly for XP only. Vista has always been low due to the OS. Ati has not been able to drop it's XP CPU usage AFAIK. 1600 PPD is damn respectable for a laptop. OK, back to SMP.  Set up a password for the desktop in the control panel-user accounts. Then re-install "MPICH" SMP. Open the folder for MPICH and run the "Install.bat" file. Hit return on username (none needed) and enter your username password twice. Now create a shortcut and drag to the desktop. Right-click the shortcut and go to properties. You need to add to the end of the target filepath"- smp". Leave 1 space after the original target and 1 space after the hyphen. Apply those settings and now you are in SMP mode. Before we go further, did you download "Get & Set Affinity Changer"?



mmaakk said:


> BUCK NASTY
> 
> *5 Million*
> 
> Where is the party?



Party is @ mmaakk's place. With all your spare parts, we could have a rig building party and get another rig going for sure!


----------



## Birdman86 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Hello TPU folding team!*

Hi all!

You may like to know who is that Birdman86 currently at 10th place in team stats.

It's me and my mainstream gaming rig with Q6600 and 2x GF8800GT. So I have only one pc currently running 2 GPU and 3 CPU systray clients. 

I haven't tried SMP client or overclocking yet. I know my Q6600 (G0 stepping) would overclock well, but unfortunately, I have only boxed cooler, and I wouldn't like to overheat my CPU. I also prefer stability, thus my GPU's aren't overclocked yet.

My rig is in bedroom and is quite noisy, thus I prefer to shut it down for nights. My room also gets quite hot even here in cold Finland, and I had to open my case because of high GPU temps. 

I have a couple of questions:
How much more PPD could I get with an SMP client? (I have 64bit Vista)
How can I get the PPD information at the end of forum messages?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, the current Nvidia drivers (180.60) drop CPU usage significantly for XP only. Vista has always been low due to the OS. Ati has not been able to drop it's XP CPU usage AFAIK. 1600 PPD is damn respectable for a laptop. OK, back to SMP.  Set up a password for the desktop in the control panel-user accounts. Then re-install "MPICH" SMP. Open the folder for MPICH and run the "Install.bat" file. Hit return on username (none needed) and enter your username password twice. Now create a shortcut and drag to the desktop. Right-click the shortcut and go to properties. You need to add to the end of the target filepath"- smp". Leave 1 space after the original target and 1 space after the hyphen. Apply those settings and now you are in SMP mode. Before we go further, did you download "Get & Set Affinity Changer"?



Well both machines were running vista :/ And for the price I paid for that laptop, it'd better be damn respectable haha (currently at 1731 ppd on a 1920 pointer)

And it's Set Affinity II from here right? I have that one. The other didn't support quad.



Birdman86 said:


> How can I get the PPD information at the end of forum messages?


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> Well both machines were running vista :/ And for the price I paid for that laptop, it'd better be damn respectable haha (currently at 1731 ppd on a 1920 pointer)
> 
> And it's Set Affinity II from here right? I have that one. The other didn't support quad.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the one. Ok, install Set Affinity II as a service. Start SMP & your GPU client. Lock GPU2(Fahcore XX.exe) to CPU core 3 and lock SMP(Fahcore A1, A0) to cores 0,1,& 2. Make sure your settings are added to favorites in the right side column and check the box for Auto-Set Affinity. Upon start-up these settings will be applied. The Clients are now isolated from each other(they do not play well together). You have now successfully set up the clients and now you can experiment with overclocks



Birdman86 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> You may like to know who is that Birdman86 currently at 10th place in team stats.
> 
> ...



So you are the Birdman? Thanks for folding for TPU and posting in the forum. You will get more PPD with SMP, but I cannot say how much. I run an E8400 and get 1200-1600 PPD per core @ 4.01GHz. *Maybe some others with Q6600 and SMP could chime in on their PPD?*

The Sig Stats page is located @http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

Copy & paste this in your sig box in "User CP"




Here it is without the Img tags "http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=Birdman86&t=50711"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2008)

*Santa came early to Buck's Place*

Oh looky what Santa just got Buck for X-MAS(apparently I get Santa's credit card bill). I wonder how the 8800GTS 320(96 SP) will stack up against the 8800GS/9600GSO's(96 SP also). It's still a steal for 77.99 + no shipping Also got the new X2 7750 Black Edition with 3MB L3. I should have everything up & running before New Years. Now I gotta go buy another 12/3 extension cord:shadedshu


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 20, 2008)

*8800gs*

I play with my new baby this night and now @ 741/1782/802 .On 50xx jobs 480pt WU i get around 5000ppd  

After chrismas i buy 1 or 2 8800gs @ 69,99$


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 20, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> I play with my new baby this night and now @ 741/1782/802 .On 50xx jobs 480pt WU i get around 5000ppd
> 
> After chrismas i buy 1 or 2 8800gs @ 69,99$



Rock and Roll stanhemi! 

I'm very happy - Great bang @ 5K PPD 

And nice Eddie avatar!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 20, 2008)

Now my router is dead again i need to connect both pc manually to internet lol. I lost so many pt during the last 2 days (can't connect the pc when i'm sleeping)


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 20, 2008)

OK. So I updated my Nvidia drivers to 180.60 and now the CPU is hardly working at all for the GPU folding. So I wanted to go to the SMP client for the CPU. Which of the 2 SMP Clients should I be using? See screenshot?

Any pointers on how to get these running optimally appreciated.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> OK. So I updated my Nvidia drivers to 180.60 and now the CPU is hardly working at all for the GPU folding. So I wanted to go to the SMP client for the CPU. Which of the 2 SMP Clients should I be using? See screenshot?
> 
> Any pointers on how to get these running optimally appreciated.



The lower one "MPICH" is the more popular version. Some believe it produces more PPD.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Dec 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh looky what Santa just got Buck for X-MAS(apparently I get Santa's credit card bill). I wonder how the 8800GTS 320(96 SP) will stack up against the 8800GS/9600GSO's(96 SP also). It's still a steal for 77.99 + no shipping Also got the new X2 7750 Black Edition with 3MB L3. I should have everything up & running before New Years. Now I gotta go buy another 12/3 extension cord:shadedshu



Very cool!

But, I'm so jealous!

I want to build a folding beast right after Christmas. Money seems to be shrinking lately.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Party is @ mmaakk's place. With all your spare parts, we could have a rig building party and get another rig going for sure!



Great idea Buck. All invited. Bring the beer and a new fuse box. 

*Funny story:* I was using the vacuum this morning and the power went down. :shadedshu

I guess now with the new rigs, my fuse box is at "the razor's edge". 




BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh looky what Santa just got Buck for X-MAS(apparently I get Santa's credit card bill). I wonder how the 8800GTS 320(96 SP) will stack up against the 8800GS/9600GSO's(96 SP also). It's still a steal for 77.99 + no shipping Also got the new X2 7750 Black Edition with 3MB L3. I should have everything up & running before New Years. Now I gotta go buy another 12/3 extension cord:shadedshu



Should I send you my list?? hehe..

How's your "fuse box" doing??

Great shopping by the way!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> How's your "fuse box" doing??



I've got 200 amps of service, so the fuse box is ok. I just have to run ext codes into this room to keep from popping breakers
I've got free electricity @ work, but no internet that I can use for F@H(damn mainframes). Anyone good @ hacking WEP encrypted wireless? With this next rig coming I have to figure something out.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 20, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've got 200 amps of service, so the fuse box is ok. I just have to run ext codes into this room to keep from popping breakers
> I've got free electricity @ work, but no internet that I can use for F@H(damn mainframes). Anyone good @ hacking WEP encrypted wireless? With this next rig coming I have to figure something out.



Google WEP cracking and you will do fine


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 20, 2008)

6WU's and counting lol my 3870s working hard, when im not eve'ing it up lol.
Nice build buck i especially like the proc


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 21, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The lower one "MPICH" is the more popular version. Some believe it produces more PPD.



OK. After screwing around with the MPICH version for a couple of hours I could not get it to run. So I downloaded the deino version and got that running OK. I have to say they could make the whole SMP process a lot more user friendly. Anyways it is up and running and giving me about 2800ppd on my Q6600. Running the non-SMP I would get between 200 and 600ppd depending on the mood of the core   With the new NVidia drivers the load demand on the CPU is almost non-existant so that freed up cycles to spend on SMP.

I had to stop folding on my wife's graphics card since she has been getting some crashes lately and it is critical that her computer is stable. So that is an 8800GT offline. Switching to SMP on my quad gains back about half the points anyways.


----------



## rangerone766 (Dec 21, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh looky what Santa just got Buck for X-MAS(apparently I get Santa's credit card bill). I wonder how the 8800GTS 320(96 SP) will stack up against the 8800GS/9600GSO's(96 SP also). It's still a steal for 77.99 + no shipping Also got the new X2 7750 Black Edition with 3MB L3. I should have everything up & running before New Years. Now I gotta go buy another 12/3 extension cord:shadedshu



i fold with a 8800gts 320mb it sclores pretty much the same as my 9600gso and it has 96 shaders so it plays nice in the same mb as my 9600gso.

i tried running a 9600gt and the 8800gts together but they both were getting very low ppd, swapped things around to 8800gts and a 9600gso and that rig puts out about 9000ppd


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 21, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, that's the one. Ok, install Set Affinity II as a service. Start SMP & your GPU client. Lock GPU2(Fahcore XX.exe) to CPU core 3 and lock SMP(Fahcore A1, A0) to cores 0,1,& 2. Make sure your settings are added to favorites in the right side column and check the box for Auto-Set Affinity. Upon start-up these settings will be applied. The Clients are now isolated from each other(they do not play well together). You have now successfully set up the clients and now you can experiment with overclocks



Ok, done. Few problems along the way though  Every time I set the affinity to one of the cores, the affinity program crashed (EDIT: Fixed by using PriFinity instead). I reopened it and the affinity did change, but I'm not sure it will do it automatically from now on  No results in yet on how well its running, but I guess it takes awhile on a 1760 point WU.

Also, still took a hit (from the looks of it) on the gpu which is down a few hundred points (without a cpu going it was close to 2900ppd). The cpu will make up the difference and more, but still it would be nice  maybe when ATI fixes its cores...

Final thing: does the ppd increase to full potential over time or something? Or is FahMon just not good at early guesstimations lol because the ppd on my laptop keeps increasing (at 1850 now).

*Edit* ok I lied, one more thing  BUCK NASTY, so said to experiment with overclocks. Well my cpu board, the last time I checked, doesn't support by any means overclocking so I am forced to do software overclocking using SetFSB. This also overclocks ram which so far has been the thing that holds me back from going further. I have already underclocked the ram to reach this far and I can't do it again. Any suggestions? (That don't involve buying a new board)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2008)

stanhemi, can you find me a link to the FarCry 2 no cd crack that team FTL was distributing? I'm trying to get a copy to Pande Group so they can investigate this. A few of us just resurrected a complaint thread over @  The Folding Forum and Pande Group is taking notice.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=6221




rangerone766 said:


> i fold with a 8800gts 320mb it sclores pretty much the same as my 9600gso and it has 96 shaders so it plays nice in the same mb as my 9600gso.
> 
> i tried running a 9600gt and the 8800gts together but they both were getting very low ppd, swapped things around to 8800gts and a 9600gso and that rig puts out about 9000ppd



Do you notice the 8800GTS 320 sucking alot more power than the 9600GSO?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 21, 2008)

Far cry 2 by razor1911   http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4500582/RAZOR1911_%5BWEB_SEED%5D_FAR_CRY_2_CRACK_-_REAL_100__FULLY_WORKING


"In case anyone didn't know, the file in this crack entitled "FAH" is an acronym for Folding@Home, a Stanford uni project that will use your spare CPU cycles to compute protein folding. This hampered the performance of Far Cry 2 on my PC pretty heavily, so if you don't have much memory or a slow CPU you might want to disable the process FahCore_78.exe in task manager."


I need to download the torrent to be 100% sure.

OK i got it.i have the file in my pc BUCK NASTY if you need it.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 21, 2008)

Another question my cpu client show "unknow" credit pt.?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 21, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Another question my cpu client show "unknow" credit pt.?



No worries stanhemi. It happens with me too. Is just a new WU that FahMon doesn't recognize yet.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bringing points to TPU*

About the topic of bringing new members, my friend "ceraphx" is back on track!!






I very impressed with his last 24H points.

*Thanks CERAPHX* 

Fold ON TPU


----------



## itsover65 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know I'm with you. Just started folding today. Sadly the only machine I can offer to the cause is my old P4 laptop. It won't put out near as much points as the high-end machines many of you are using, but like I said, it's all I got. TPU's gonna be top 100!


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 21, 2008)

We moved up one spot, 122th!


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Urbklr (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2008)

I cooked one of my 8800gt's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

R.I.P 8800GT, You served us well !!!
Don't worry Bow, your cards in a better place now.
P.S....Is it too late to Volt Mod???


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 22, 2008)

Bow said:


> I cooked one of my 8800gt's



Bow, could you please explain wtf happened with the card? 

Temps???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

Bow said:


> I *cooked* one of my 8800gt's





mmaakk said:


> Bow, could you please explain wtf happened with the card?
> 
> *Temps???*



mmaakk, I think you just moved up to the rank of Detective.

BTW, is anyone else getting spanked with 511pt WU's right now? All 16 GPU's are lit up with em'.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk, I think you just moved up to the rank of Detective.



I'm playing around with an ATI 3870. Mod Bios for voltage...

I would like to say that is kind of a "difficult task" or simply "pain in the butt" 

No satisfactory results though...:shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I'm playing around with an ATI 3870. Mod Bios for voltage...
> 
> I would like to say that is kind of a "difficult task" or simply "pain in the butt"
> 
> No satisfactory results though...:shadedshu



I was considering a bios flash for my 3870 back before I became a Nvidia Fanboi. Good thing I gave it to my son instead. At least it would make a nice paperweight if bricked.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 22, 2008)

Bow said:


> I cooked one of my 8800gt's





mmaakk said:


> Bow, could you please explain wtf happened with the card?
> 
> Temps???





BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk, I think you just moved up to the rank of Detective.



I got it.

OK Buck... Very funny... you are making fun of me!!   haha!!

Now everybody listen very carefully:

*DON'T DRINK AND FOLD! COULD BE BAD!! JUST LIKE THIS  ...HEHE*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I got it.
> 
> OK Buck... Very funny... you are making fun of me!!   haha!!
> 
> ...



Yes, it was a joke, but did I deserve a nutkick???? C'mon man...


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, it was a joke, but did I deserve a nutkick???? C'mon man...



Very sorry Buck. I'm gonna contract a "hot nurse" to take care of you. 

About the 511 points... Yesterday I had a storm of 480pt. Today 384pt.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Very sorry Buck. I'm gonna contract a "hot nurse" to take care of you.
> 
> About the 511 points... Yesterday I had a storm of 480pt. Today 384pt.


Oh My Goodness
OK, send here over. I'm making a list of things i want her to look at.
Can you imagine joining a folding team and seeing this stuff in the team forum? TPU rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 22, 2008)

Man I am really climbing the ladder fast I in 94th place !


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 22, 2008)

trickson said:


> Man I am really climbing the ladder fast I in 94th place !



Same here  Up 84 places in 3 days. Currently at 101.



BUCK NASTY said:


> BTW, is anyone else getting spanked with 511pt WU's right now? All 16 GPU's are lit up with em'.




Yeah my 4850 is doing ANOTHER 511pt WU. Weird that they would give that small a unit to a gpu while giving a 1760 and a 2140pt WU to my cpus...

And BUCK NASTY: how many ppd should the q6600 be getting? right now it's barely pulling 1600  could it be because there are four processes running on 3 cores?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> Same here  Up 84 places in 3 days. Currently at 101.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My E8400 does 1250ppd with all 4 processes on one core. Something is not right. What are you CPU clocks?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 22, 2008)

3.05ghz right now. I lowered them a little because it was going to be at 100% full time. And I also raised their priority level to high.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 22, 2008)

*Confession...*

I have a confession to make:






I love folding around with computers.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah,  those 50xx jobs yesterday were nice,  my 8800gs actually got to fold 2 jobs!  I'm still struggling to produce as I'm trying to catch up on my games.  Wish my gtx280 wasn't such a good folder....


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 22, 2008)

Another n00b question 
Is there a way to install another core for my nvidia client.Now i'm using fahcore11.exe,I know i need to delete fahcore.11 and the queue.dat files but it won't work,keep downloading fahcore11.exe again and again.  thanks


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

Just delete the entire folder and build a new one.  Before you start it however,  make a backup of it somewhere.  Now if you hoop it,  just delete folder,  and copy backup over and start!
Also,  just use the console client,  it's easier to deal with.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Another n00b question
> Is there a way to install another core for my nvidia client.Now i'm using fahcore11.exe,I know i need to delete fahcore.11 and the queue.dat files but it won't work,keep downloading fahcore11.exe again and again.  thanks



The 511pt & 384pt work units will require Fahcore 11 v1.19. This is the only core you can get from Stanford. Some of us still have copies of v1.15, which carries optimizations only for the 480pt WU's. I personally choose to copy it over v1.19 whenever I have 480pt WU's. The last 5 days have been good folding for my rigs, but today was horrible. I have been tormented by these 511pt WU's all day. I can't get a break from them. Is anyone else getting these constantly one after another?

For the record, what do the GTX260's produce with the 511 pt WU's?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm back to being hit hard by the 384 pointers today.  Haven't had 511 pointers in a while, but think I only got like 6.5-6.7k on the darn things....  if I ever get another one I'll post it.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The 511pt & 384pt work units will require Fahcore 11 v1.19. This is the only core you can get from Stanford. Some of us still have copies of v1.15, which carries optimizations only for the 480pt WU's. I personally choose to copy it over v1.19 whenever I have 480pt WU's. The last 5 days have been good folding for my rigs, but today was horrible. I have been tormented by these 511pt WU's all day. I can't get a break from them. Is anyone else getting these constantly one after another?
> 
> For the record, what do the GTX260's produce with the 511 pt WU's?



GTX 260 Scores:

384pt = 7.9K
480pt = 7.2K
511pt = 6.2K


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2008)

They just realeased a new client for the ATI cards HD4XXX. 1.22 and it imprevoes performance, and there is another one scheduled for january that will finally use the rest of the core on newer 3000-4000 series ATI cards. 

The Nvidia client is currently faster due to simple shaders, the new cores however will use the sahders inthe ATI cards the way they were designed to be used and allow for a 3-5X improvement in performance.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2008)

GPU plus SMP, and with the new core the GPU client is using 9-15% of one core for setup and only 50-60% of the GPU and it folds 10-20% faster. 


29C currenly on the GPU.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 22, 2008)

Steevo said:


> They just realeased a new client for the ATI cards HD4XXX. 1.22 and it imprevoes performance, and there is another one scheduled for january that will finally use the rest of the core on newer 3000-4000 series ATI cards.



Wasn't that released on the 16th? 

And any ideas what could be slowing down my q6600 BUCK NASTY?

*EDIT* Seems that it could be related to the new  core 1.22.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2008)

the Nvidia cards are falling back into line with what is reasonable for PPD. People were pumping units out to get high point units too. 


Unless you are using this for a stability test, please stop kicking units out to get high point units only. You are ruining everything good about this a competition. You basicly are f***ing up good science for your personal goals.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a heads up,  I'll be gone for 3-5 days around xmas,  during which time my cards will be pumping 24/7.  I want top 10!
Edit:  I'll also be adding my brother to team tpu over xmas,  only a 8800gt,  but it'll add points...


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 22, 2008)

@johnspack i try what you explain to me,don't work still downloading fahcore.11.exe?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sorry,  I did't realize you were trying 1.1,  no don't use that,  just use 1.19 now.  Too much hassle to try to inject ect.  Just delete whole install,  and install newest one.  I even gave up on 1.15,  as I don't get enough older jobs to make it worthwhile.


----------



## James1991 (Dec 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh looky what Santa just got Buck for X-MAS(apparently I get Santa's credit card bill). I wonder how the 8800GTS 320(96 SP) will stack up against the 8800GS/9600GSO's(96 SP also). It's still a steal for 77.99 + no shipping Also got the new X2 7750 Black Edition with 3MB L3. I should have everything up & running before New Years. Now I gotta go buy another 12/3 extension cord:shadedshu



I think Santa should be getting Buck one of these to make his life alot easier
http://www.magma.com/products/pciexpress/expressbox7/index.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2008)

For $2800.00 I think I'll stick with the K9A2 Platinum....

On another note, I woke up to a silent home this morning. My power went out last night around 2am and I lost 4 hours of the farm folding:shadedshu.* I did notice TPU had it's first 250K point day yesterday. Way to go guys!!!!!!!*


----------



## James1991 (Dec 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For $2800.00 I think I'll stick with the K9A2 Platinum....


 i didn't look at the price



BUCK NASTY said:


> On another note, I woke up to a silent home this morning. My power went out last night around 2am and I lost 4 hours of the farm folding:shadedshu.* I did notice TPU had it's first 250K point day yesterday. Way to go guys!!!!!!!*



GTA 4 is getting boring now that i have finished it so i will be folding again as of tomorow


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 22, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For $2800.00 I think I'll stick with the K9A2 Platinum....



You forget that SANTA is buying them  Santa has no limits (unless his credit sucks lol)


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2008)

Darn,  wonder how long the results server was down last night,  my cards were idle for awhile there.....


----------



## Birdman86 (Dec 22, 2008)

I started the SMP client today on my Q6600 @2.4 GHz, and it's giving me over 1800 PPD with WU 
Project: 2653 (Run 5, Clone 49, Gen 98) (1760 points). That enables me to get 10000 PPD again after good old v1.15 GPU core and project 501x WU times. I have 64bit Windows Vista and 2 GPU clients running causing about 4% CPU usage. I could test 1333 MHz FSB to get at 3.0 GHz, but I don't know whether my boxed cooler can handle all the heat.

If someone is interested, here are some PPD of my GF8800GT GPU's with v1.19 core
with 384 point WU's:
gpu0: about 4000, clocks: 600/1500/900 (default)
gpu1: about 4400, clocks: 650/1625/900 (stock OC)
with 480 point WU's:
gpu1: about 5000
with 511 point WU's:
gpu1: about 3400


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking of running my q6600 in a virtual machine running linux and run smp for 2 cores there. Has anyone else tried this yet? I found out that the reason my laptop outscores my desktop (cpu wise anyways) is because it uses the a2 core which is more efficient. I could then run a regular client on the other free core and leave one core for the gpu.

Also, if I were to use the onboard video card instead of my 4850 and use the 4850 exclusively for folding, would I see any big difference in ppd?

Suggestions? Comments? Thanks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone running GPU2/Nvidia please report in on the Work Units you are getting. I'm on my second day of 511pt units and it's killing my farm, along with the heat and EUE's. I have only been getting work from 171.67.108.11 for every GPU I have. Anyone know how to select another server without blocking the problematic one?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 23, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Everyone running GPU2/Nvidia please report in on the Work Units you are getting. I'm on my second day of 511pt units and it's killing my farm, along with the heat and EUE's. I have only been getting work from 171.67.108.11 for every GPU I have. Anyone know how to select another server without blocking the problematic one?



Buck, for the last 3 days I'm getting all, but 511pt WUs. Getting specially 384pt.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 23, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Everyone running GPU2/Nvidia please report in on the Work Units you are getting. I'm on my second day of 511pt units and it's killing my farm, along with the heat and EUE's. I have only been getting work from 171.67.108.11 for every GPU I have. Anyone know how to select another server without blocking the problematic one?



I have been getting 384's and 511's...but they are random, I never got a straight day of 511's.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 23, 2008)

I get hit by mostly 384's.  The server is getting a weird mix of everything,  it's on a 480 right now.  Should be some relief though,  new projects coming out that are smaller and faster :http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7590&start=0  check it out!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2008)

I get hit by 384's for the last 2 days.:shadedshu     Look@ my 4850 ...hehe finally!!!,running on fahcore 1.22


----------



## rangerone766 (Dec 23, 2008)

i've been getting 511's to for the last few days, really hit my points bad. and tomarrow i'm losing a rig. i built a rig for xmas to give to my dad. i've been folding on it the last few weeks.

hes getting a 
abit ip35-e
e2180 @ 3.2ghz
2 gigs of adata ddr2 @ 800mhz
palit 9600gt v/modded will run 900mhz on the core to fold, but setting it back to stock.
so i hope he's happy with the rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

about how many PPD would a 8600GTS give me? my 2nd rig is going to be down till i get a new PSU. I need a PSU and a video card for it so i am thinking of just getting a 8600GTS from a friend for dirt cheap and using it in my main rig for now.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2008)

" Can be inexact ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks. I think i will get higher because i will more then likely if temp allows me voltmod it slightly and overclock the hell out of it


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 23, 2008)

I've joined the team, I'm not going to fold much but I will some of the time.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 23, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> I get hit by 384's for the last 2 days.:shadedshu     Look@ my 4850 ...hehe finally!!!,running on fahcore 1.22



hello stanhemi! 

How was your 4850 ppd before 1.22 core?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi mmaakk  

Before it was around 3200ppd and for some jobs 2500ppd (511pt WU)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I've joined the team, I'm not going to fold much but I will some of the time.



Every little bit helps out. Besides, every Folding Team needs a *crazy pyro *onboard

On another note, Johnspack posted earlier about the new work units. Check out my 8800GTS G92 cranking almost 7k PPD  on the new WU's with v1.19. With a few more optimizations , my 8800GS/9600GSO's might be back to their previous production. Nice work Pande Group!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2008)

buck could you tell me if you had any problems running 2 nvidia cards on a AMD chipset? If so what were they and how did you overcome them? I am going to be adding another card in my rig that is using a 790GX chipset


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 24, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Hi mmaakk
> 
> Before it was around 3200ppd and for some jobs 2500ppd (511pt WU)



Thats really good! Makes me sad that mine isn't doing as well :shadedshu have you played around with the FLUSH_INTERVAL at all?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 24, 2008)

No i don't even know what FLUSH_INTERVAL is for ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> buck could you tell me if you had any problems running 2 nvidia cards on a AMD chipset? If so what were they and how did you overcome them? I am going to be adding another card in my rig that is using a 790GX chipset



I have no problems with the AMD chipset , I am currently running:        

4 x MSI K9A2 Platinum *790FX* (4 x PCI-e)
1 x Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H *780G* (2 x PCI-e)
1 x ASUS P5Q Pro (2 x PCI-e)

So, as you can see, my farm consists of all AMD chipsets except for the P5Q which is Intel. All my cards are Nvidia. I have not experienced any compatibility issues whatsoever. The only downside is I can never run Sli


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 24, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> Thats really good! Makes me sad that mine isn't doing as well :shadedshu have you played around with the FLUSH_INTERVAL at all?



Hey Lightofhonor! I did try the "FLUSH_INTERVAL". High values, low, in between... I didn't notice results. CPU usage, same crap, I mean hi values.

Flushing is most of the time something important in life... but not really for ATI folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Hey Lightofhonor! I did try the "FLUSH_INTERVAL". High values, low, in between... I didn't notice results. CPU usage, same crap, I mean hi values.
> 
> Flushing is most of the time something important in life... but not really for ATI folding.


*Is it like a colonic for your ATI card*?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Is it like a colonic for your ATI card*?



Haha Buck...

Lets wait for the January so promised new ATI core.

...kick butt coming soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have no problems with the AMD chipset , I am currently running:
> 
> 4 x MSI K9A2 Platinum *790FX* (4 x PCI-e)
> 1 x Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H *780G* (2 x PCI-e)
> ...



thanks. The 780G is about the same as my 790GX so there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks. The 780G is about the same as my 790GX so there shouldn't be a problem



Actually 780G is 16x + 4x


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Actually 780G is 16x + 4x



thats why i said about the same. I knew there were some changes but didn't remember off hand what they were.The 790GX is 8x+8x


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 24, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> No i don't even know what FLUSH_INTERVAL is for ?



It changes how much work the cpu does. The higher the interval, the more work is done on the gpu. It can cause lag though, so don't put it too high. Anyways, so man... how is your ppd so much higher than mine?



mmaakk said:


> Hey Lightofhonor! I did try the "FLUSH_INTERVAL". High values, low, in between... I didn't notice results. CPU usage, same crap, I mean hi values.
> 
> Flushing is most of the time something important in life... but not really for ATI folding.



It only works on the new 1.22 core. It definitely does something if you have that lol Normally the card takes a whole core in 1.22, but raising the interval can drop that about 60% now.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 24, 2008)

*GTX 260 PPD - New 353pt*

HOLY MACARRONI....

I'M NOT SAYING ANYTHING... CHECK BY YOURSELF 







 ROCK AND ROLL FOLDING


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 24, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> HOLY MACARRONI....
> 
> I'M NOT SAYING ANYTHING... CHECK BY YOURSELF
> 
> ...



Congrats mmaakk! You can make up for my 2 crappy folding days in a row  Lost over 4,000 points over the last 2 days because of computer and server errors.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2008)

Darn,  wonder if it's my cpu,  or if the 353 pointers come in different flavours ect,  but only getting 8.3k!  Currently on a 5767 job...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  wonder if it's my cpu,  or if the 353 pointers come in different flavours ect,  but only getting 8.3k!  Currently on a 5767 job...



Most likely it's your overclock. Try upping the shaders and keeping the memory @ stock. Also make sure to un-link the core/shaders with only a mild o/c on the core.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2008)

Memory is at stock, shaders at 1458 which is the max I can get even if I drop to 650 core,  core currently at 702,  don't really know how to sqeeze any more out of it!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm still getting alot of 384's and 511 pt WU,that hurt my ppd   

"5 days left before i get another 8800gs (maybe 2 who knows)"

Hey BUCK i like your new avvy


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

team rank 120!!! lets keep it up.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 24, 2008)

My 8800GTX is at home crunching while I'm away for the holidays.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for putting forth a great effort. We did 257K ppd yesterday *I also would like to welcome the new team members*. We hope you enjoy folding as much as we do. Don't hesitate to ask for help in setting up clients or configuring optimizations. Welcome aboard!


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 24, 2008)

ATI has a new WU, worth 388 points.

Performance wise no big deal.

EDIT:

Nice avatar Buck. You look great @ this pic. Doing charity for the poor kids?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice new jobs!  Making points faster now,  but still can't put up my 280 full time until boxing day,  then it'll run for a few days straight I hope.  Welcome to,  or already joined the 400k club,  Darkrealms already,  and me and Beertinted soon!  Doesn't look like I'll pass Dark,  oh well..


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 24, 2008)

I keep getting errors from my q6600 smp saying "Failed to delete work/wudata_01.sas." and then for .goe and  then says ERROR 0x1

Anyone know how to fix it? If not I'm just going to stop folding that cpu because it's done it twice now and I just reinstalled the program.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> I keep getting errors from my q6600 smp saying "Failed to delete work/wudata_01.sas." and then for .goe and  then says ERROR 0x1
> 
> Anyone know how to fix it? If not I'm just going to stop folding that cpu because it's done it twice now and I just reinstalled the program.



What is your CPU voltage? Some have attributed that error to low CPU voltage. Try upping it a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 24, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What is your CPU voltage? Some have attributed that error to low CPU voltage. Try upping it a bit and see if that helps.



Still stock. Only thing I can change to overclock is the FSB. Should I try lowering it to see if thats the problem? 

If it doesn't work I'm not to worried... my 4850 by itself now is doing 3900. And then with the 1800 from the laptop and the 200 from the sempron I'm up near 6k.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2008)

Is there a shift-f1 type option in the bios?  Buck may be right in assuming the vcore is too low.  Wish I knew more about intels.  But sometimes there are hidden options in the bios,  look for those.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2008)

9600GT for gaming or 9600GSO 
also for folding...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 9600GT for gaming or 9600GSO
> also for folding...



what rez?


folding GSO (more shaders)

high res gaming

GT (more vid ram)


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 25, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Is there a shift-f1 type option in the bios?  Buck may be right in assuming the vcore is too low.  Wish I knew more about intels.  But sometimes there are hidden options in the bios,  look for those.




My motherboard is ctrl+F1 for hidden option,you can try to raise your vcore with a third party software.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow,  glut of 50xx jobs,  my 8800gs is on 2nd job in a row!  That hasn't happened in a long time.  My 280 is still getting the new jobs,  hope this keeps up!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing good here only 384 and 511 Pt's WU + my 8800gs idling from 6 to 10 tonight,seem like i can't download new job.   :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> what rez?
> 
> 
> folding GSO (more shaders)
> ...



res is 1280x1024

also the 9600GSO is the 768mb


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all of you TPU Folding@home team members


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas Tpu Folding Team!!!
We'll it's Midnight on the East Coast of US and I just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you get all the folding hardware you were asking Santa for. Great job in 2008 , but we are going to take it up a notch in 2009 as we crack the top 100! Congrats boys!






Edit: Damn, Stanhemi stole my thunder...


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 25, 2008)

There is no hidden menu on mine... lol it was the cheap one included in the intel retail bundle. But yeah the voltage is at 1.224 or something like that, but I lowered the speed to 2.66 which is q6700 speed. I'll reinstall and retry again but if not, anyone know whats the best way to run smp in linux while running windows?

And Merry Christmas from sunny Tampa, Florida. It's going to be in the 70's tomorrow 


*Edit* So my internet is out.. again. So until then I guess I can't fold really (currently proxied my way through my wap phone internet lol but can't use for folding). Hopefully back on soon... but then again, it's brighthouse


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Xmas folders!!!  Fold On!!!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 26, 2008)

All ATI folders. Please update to client 6.23 andif you are there look at your log file to see if you are on core 1.22 it can be found below.


[05:26:48] + Processing work unit
[05:26:48] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[05:26:48] Core found.
[05:26:48] Working on queue slot 02 [December 25 05:26:48 UTC]
[05:26:48] + Working ...
[05:26:48] 
[05:26:48] *------------------------------*
[05:26:48] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[05:26:48] Version 1.22 (Mon Dec 8 12:57:56 PST 2008)
[05:26:48] 
[05:26:48] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[05:26:48] Build host: amoeba
[05:26:48] Board Type: AMD





If so please update your system with the following to allow full use of your GPU, and less CPU useage and bandwidth used by F@H


For Vista

Right click "Computer" click "Properties" click "Advanced System Settings" and now clikc "Enviroment Variables"

Below "System Variables" there is a option for New, click it and add the following setting untill you reach the best mix of GPU useage.

Variable Name

FLUSH_INTERVAL

Variable Value

card 4870/4850  256 up to 512
card 3870/3850 128 up to 256

When done open a command window and type 

echo %FLUSH_INTERVAL% 

Then check your CPU, and GPU use to what it was previously. Tweak up or down according to your wants for performance and or system response.

This only effects ATI users, and only those with the new core, and only those that are seeing less then 80-90% GPU useage and a increase of CPU use.






> mhouston wrote:
> In your environment, you can set FLUSH_INTERVAL to a value between 2 and 1024. This flag sets the maximum command packet size sent to the GPU. The default in the core is 16 which seems to solve the lag problems for most people, but at some added CPU overhead. People with higher-end boards can manually adjust this value until we deprecate this flag in later cores. The higher the value this flag is, the less driver overhead and lower CPU usage you will have, but there is still CPU optimization work going into later CAL releases and F@H cores. Setting this value to high will cause UI lag and potentially VPU recover and is designed more for advanced users. The lower the value, the smaller the command packet which translates into other graphics apps being able to play nice.


From the Folding at home forums, for ATI cards using the new core.


You can use the GPU-z tool available from this site to check your GPU use and also temps if you are worried.

----------------------------------------------------------------------



I used this method and was pushed from 50-60% up to 90% GPU use, as well as going from 15% CPU use on one core to 2-4% use. This changes the packet size sent to the GPU.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 26, 2008)

@steevo

I'm currently using the FLUSH_INTERVAL at 1024 with no perceivable lag. Any reason I should lower it? I'm on a 4850.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Anyone have F@H running on an HD4670?  I'd really like to get mine folding, but it seems it isn't officially supported.  It should pump out work units at roughly the same speed as an HD3850.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 26, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> @steevo
> 
> I'm currently using the FLUSH_INTERVAL at 1024 with no perceivable lag. Any reason I should lower it? I'm on a 4850.



Not unless you are getting early unit ends. With mine at 1024 the first switch to a game caused the unit to bomb out. Anything more than 512 has no tangible effect on the speed of processing or the CPU load. So mine is set at 512, and I have no lag, and no issues running games at the same time.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 26, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Anyone have F@H running on an HD4670?  I'd really like to get mine folding, but it seems it isn't officially supported.  It should pump out work units at roughly the same speed as an HD3850.




To make the 4650/4670 fold; go to ATI website, searsh for SDK V1.2.1-beta.
you will be given a choice and you want to click the link to 'ati.amd.com/technology/streamingcomputing/sdkdwnld.html'.
after installing, locate your Folding@home-gpu folder and replace amdcalcl.dll and amdcalrt.dll with the new .dll files you just installed.
restart your pc. Good folding on ATI 4650/4670 cards. 

somewhere around 1500-1700 ppd .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope everyone else is getting their X-Mas gift from Stanford, because I'm getting mine. I have all 353pt units running right now and I hope the trend continues.... 

P.S. I got 2 more cards coming online early next week.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow really nice BUCK ~80k ppd  ,my gift coming on December 29, can't wait..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 26, 2008)

wow


I am updating my F&H now


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> To make the 4650/4670 fold; go to ATI website, searsh for SDK V1.2.1-beta.
> you will be given a choice and you want to click the link to 'ati.amd.com/technology/streamingcomputing/sdkdwnld.html'.
> after installing, locate your Folding@home-gpu folder and replace amdcalcl.dll and amdcalrt.dll with the new .dll files you just installed.
> restart your pc. Good folding on ATI 4650/4670 cards.
> ...



Thanks, its up and folding, I really wanted to get it up and folding, since it is in my server which is the only PC on 24/7 in my house.  So the HD4670 will be folding 24/7, I'm folding on my GTX260 now also, but not 24/7.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 26, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Wow really nice BUCK ~80k ppd  ,my gift coming on December 29, can't wait..



What card do you have coming?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 26, 2008)

two 8800gs comings the 29 and for my birthday January 12 a 8800gt.
I want 20k ppd's (sadly can't order from u.s.a and here the hardware are very expensive + 14% taxes)


----------



## Steevo (Dec 26, 2008)

project 4743 548pts


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm getting only 511 and 384 pt's WU.Is there a way to download new jobs like the 353 pt's


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been getting a lot of 548 point WU lately... which is fine with me cause they get 1000 more ppd then any of the others


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 27, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> I've been getting a lot of 548 point WU lately... which is fine with me cause they get 1000 more ppd then any of the others




I'm getting some 548 pt with my 4850. With my 8800gs it another storie only 511 pt or 384 pt and that drop my ppd


----------



## GIGGLA (Dec 27, 2008)

I is f@h again with 3.2 quad core and gtx280. and also ati-3850 around 10,000 ppd I can give

Thanks for interest in the team all!

Going for top <100 woohoo!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2008)

GIGGLA said:


> I is f@h again with 3.2 quad core and gtx280. and also ati-3850 around 10,000 ppd I can give
> 
> Thanks for interest in the team all!
> 
> Going for top <100 woohoo!


Welcome back Black Demon! I see your @ 200K points. It should not be long before your @ 1 million. Show us what that GTX280 can do


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2008)

Sry Guys I have not been able to do any folding I lost a card and am waiting for the RMA, I also got my new motherboard so I am just waiting to change everything over just once.  I should be up an folding this weekend...I hope.

Cya soon


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2008)

Bow said:


> Sry Guys I have not been able to do any folding I lost a card and am waiting for the RMA, I also got my new motherboard so I am just waiting to change everything over just once.  I should be up an folding this weekend...I hope.
> 
> Cya soon


Ohh, Nice Mobo, Are you planning on 3x Sli?


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 27, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ohh, Nice Mobo, Are you planning on 3x Sli?



Hey Buck, I'm taking care of this one. Hehe




mmaakk said:


> ...and Bow
> 
> Great combo!!! Are you thinking to go 3Way SLI in the future?





Bow said:


> I think so as long as I can keep the cost under control


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm gonna fold when I get my 8GB Black Dragon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2008)

*Time for some free hardware!!!*

OK, some of you may have seen this before. I'm posting this because we have new guy's on the team. I have the following *Free* *hardware* available to members of the folding team. My intentions are that you will fold with the free hardware(i.e...set up addt'l rigs). You have to be active folding for more than 30 days and in the Continental US. I will pay shipping, but you must return the hardware if you can no longer fold for TPU. All Motherboards are solid performers and offer as much PPD as today's boards. I may have addt'l hardware to get you going, depending on your needs. PM me if you are interested.

*1 ea Foxconn NF4SK8AA S-939 Sli MoBo
1 ea AMD Athlon64 S-939 3500+ Venice Core
1 ea GB of DDR 400 Ram*






*1 ea Foxconn NF4SK8AA S-939 Sli MoBo
1 ea AMD Athlon64 X2 3800 Toledo Core
1 ea GB of DDR 400 Ram*






*1 ea ABIT KN8-Ultra S-939 MoBo
No CPU
No Ram
*


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like the new WUs are pumping extra points for our team.

265,140 points yesterday. New record.

Great success!!




Edit:

Great offer Buck. Trying all the best for TPU. 

I have mobos enough for now. Thanks.

Tell me when you have a GTX 295 available. I will get one for sure.

Thanks


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey BUCK really nice part. If it possible i take something to let me add my 2 8800gs i'm ready to pay something.  (ship to canada?) and don't worry i use it 24/7 for folding thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Hey BUCK really nice part. If it possible i take something to let me add my 2 8800gs i'm ready to pay something.  (ship to canada?) and don't worry i use it 24/7 for folding thanks


I already looked into shipping to Canada($75.00+USD) and it just was not worth it.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 27, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I already looked into shipping to Canada($75.00+USD) and it just was not worth it.



Ishhh... thanks anyway.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 27, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I already looked into shipping to Canada($75.00+USD) and it just was not worth it.



lol yeah.. for 75 dollars you could pay someone on another team to fold for us


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2008)

Added my brother's 8800gt to my farm,  another 4-6k ppd for the tpu effort!  Hoping I'll hit 14-15k points today...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 28, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Added my brother's 8800gt to my farm,  another 4-6k ppd for the tpu effort!  Hoping I'll hit 14-15k points today...



Congrats on assimilating another GPU into the collective consciousness of the Borg...
Got any other family members that can become a TPU minion?

Looking at yesterday's points, the big increase has to be ATI, correct? Bah, no matter what it is, I like it.

*288K*


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2008)

Wheee!  New record for me,  17.5k points in one day!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 28, 2008)

Had my first 6k day  won't happen tomorrow probably but still lol

Yep, ati helped and a lot of other people had new personal records. Like newtekie1 did 10k more then his average.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

this is folding related. if anyone has a PSU or GPU they are willing to give up i will be more then happy to have them fold for TPU 
take a look at my WTB WFF thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80081


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know why we have some very UNNECESSARY comments about ATI @ TPU F@H Forum. :shadedshu

This is not an ATI against nVidia Forum.

*Even non ATI folders should be happy, I GUESS, with ATI folding improvements.*

I bet, the 288K can be cut in half without all TPU hard work members with ATI cards folding non-stop!

Life is short. Be happy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 28, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> I don't know why we have some very UNNECESSARY comments about ATI @ TPU F@H Forum. :shadedshu
> 
> This is not an ATI against nVidia Forum.
> 
> ...



mmaakk, I meant no harm. Forgive my ignorance when it comes to ATI. I wish I knew more about the optimizations and the new core(is it out yet?). I apologize if I offended anyone and I do appreciate the hard work that ATI folders have put into this team. You have waited a long time for improvements in the core and I am glad to see they are here. We are a team and no one person or GPU brand is better than the other.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 28, 2008)

The ATI client will eventually again outperform the Nvidia client due to the more complex shader ability. 


I still have 3 X1650, 1 X1800XT, and 12 more normal clients to fold with. If some of the older Nvidia cards supported folding ( In know why they don't) i would use them.




This is no a yay ATI, or Nvidia. This is a yay for everyone.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Buck's reference to the Borg heheh,  we should all try to add our families gpus to tpu's collective!  Me and my brother,  who is now an advocate of folding.. are going to try to get family members to upgrade to cards that will fold (most of them are lazy and bought dells with onboard graphics..)  and get them to fold.  My brother is going to upgrade his kids rigs with folding capable cards too!  Just some ideas to get us in the top 100....


----------



## johnspack (Dec 29, 2008)

Honorable mention,  nice going stanhemi,  good production day for you too!  I'm a stats whore...


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 29, 2008)

So can anyone using an ATI card with the latest optimizations report what card they're using and what PPD you're getting with it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, folding with my GTX260 is a real pain in the ass.  All the EUE ends are killing me, and I know it isn't because the card is unstable as it does it at stock speeds also.  It really is annoying.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 29, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> So can anyone using an ATI card with the latest optimizations report what card they're using and what PPD you're getting with it?



ATI users are still waiting for the new core 1.3. What's happening is that ATI Catalyst 8.12 has a link to donwload the GPU Client including the new .dll files that are already optimized for the core 1.3.


by *mhouston* on Mon Dec 15, 2008 11:34 pm 

"Technically you can still use the older CAL dlls, since the ABI is the same, but this core has some optimizations designed to work along with the 1.2.1 dlls (the ones included in the client) and later dlls. We don't want people to jump just yet to the 1.3 dlls (included in Catalyst 8.12) just yet until we do a little more testing. We haven't found a config which fails, but we don't like to make sudden jumps. When cores optimized to use the 1.3+ dlls we'll post about it."


...so Beertintedgoggles, new results coming soon!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm trying to find out if it's worthwhile to sell these 8800GT's on ebay while they still go for quite a bit and jump ship to ATI.  I almost exclusively fold with some gaming on a 17" LCD on some slightly less demanding games.  So either camp is fine gaming wise, I just want to max my PPD with two cards (I'd be looking at a 4850 for the 800 stream processors).


----------



## MRCL (Dec 29, 2008)

Just joined the team


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 29, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Just joined the team



Thanks MRCL!! 

Welcome on Board!

How are you going to fold? CPU, GPU??



---------------------------------------------------------


EDIT:

I had some F@H talking with TPU members.

If you want to check:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1129577#post1129577

.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 29, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks MRCL!!
> 
> Welcome on Board!
> 
> ...



Hrm I deciede that once I get familiar with the software...


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 29, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Hrm I deciede that once I get familiar with the software...



OK, but be aware that CPU and GPU folding uses different softwares.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 29, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> OK, but be aware that CPU and GPU folding uses different softwares.



I think its GPU... I need to get to know F@H better, right now, I don't really see trough.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 29, 2008)

Can someone explain what the passkey is?  First time using F@H and I have no idea what/where it is


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 29, 2008)

Folding@Home  http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey


----------



## Homeless (Dec 29, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Folding@Home  http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey



Thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2008)

*Guess what Buck Is cooking up...*

Just got the rest of the parts for my last quad GPU rig. Got the X2 7750 pumping the blood in this one. Using 2x 8800GTS G80 and 2x 9600GSO and hopefully they will play nice together. If anyone is planning on the 8800GTS G80 for folding, don't. They are power hogs due to the 90nm process and produce twice the heat of the 9600GSO's. I should have picked up different cards, but they are here and paid for. This will be my most power hungry rig to date. I'll let you know the wattage later tonite.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been thinking about folding for a while, and I was wondering of how much of a network,cpu, and gpu strain does it put on?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 30, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> So can anyone using an ATI card with the latest optimizations report what card they're using and what PPD you're getting with it?



I'm running 700/1100 on a 4850 with a flush interval value of 1024 (which having at around 512 and up should produce the same results)

384pt - 2700 ppd
388pt - 2800 ppd
511pt - 2400 ppd
548pt - 3950 ppd


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2008)

I need help please every time my cpu client finish,i lose my pt.I have this error.? (the client never connect to send my result,if i wait like 15min the core shutdown by itself.)


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 30, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> I need help please every time my cpu client finish,i lose my pt.I have this error.? (the client never connect to send my result,if i wait like 15min the core shutdown by itself.)



Thats whats happened to me.. ended up having to delete the WU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been having problems with SMP lately also. Yesterday I had to completely delete the client and re-install. Work files were all screwed up.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2008)

That real F*&%&? shit,i try to add more vcore and even run stock still that error message,i lost maybe 7-8 jobs@ 1920 pt each.  :shadedshu


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 30, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> That real F*&%&? shit,i try to add more vcore and even run stock still that error message,i lost maybe 7-8 jobs@ 1920 pt each.  :shadedshu



I also had to stop the SMP. One of my rigs was even shutting down!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If anyone is planning on the 8800GTS G80 for folding, don't. They are power hogs due to the 90nm process and produce twice the heat of the 9600GSO's.



They also usually don't overclock as high as the 9600GSO's either.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)

So no one knows?
And who is highlighting the word folding?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2008)

Lightofhonor said:


> I'm running 700/1100 on a 4850 with a flush interval value of 1024 (which having at around 512 and up should produce the same results)
> 
> 384pt - 2700 ppd
> 388pt - 2800 ppd
> ...




Palit HD 4850 @ 675/993  with a flush interval value of 512

384pt - 3100 ppd 
388pt - 3000 ppd
511pt - 2500 ppd
548pt - 4300 ppd


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2008)

Castiel said:


> I have been thinking about folding for a while, and I was wondering of how much of a network,cpu, and gpu strain does it put on?




It don't stress your network too much,is downloading a job every 2-3-4 hour and it around 10mb i think.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 30, 2008)

Castiel said:


> I have been thinking about folding for a while, and I was wondering of how much of a network,cpu, and gpu strain does it put on?





Castiel said:


> So no one knows?
> And who is highlighting the word folding?



Sorry about the wait Castiel. 

Network = Very close to zero. The download and upload of WU (Work Units) is a matter of Kb.

CPU = Positive. The CPU client will stress your CPU while folding. It depends how many cores your rig has, you can setup affinity for a specific core.

GPU = While working in 2D, your GPU will be working hard with the GPU client. If you are gaming or using 3D apps, the client will slow down.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 30, 2008)

*3rd Place!!*

CamelJock is grabbing the top 3 PPD average with confidence!

Great work buddy!

*16K Rising solid!*


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2008)

@mmaakk can you tell me more about this please   thanks

http://ati.amd.com/technology/streamcomputing/sdkdwnld.html


----------



## Homeless (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone know why my quad core only uses 25% of each core?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 30, 2008)

Homeless said:


> Anyone know why my quad core only uses 25% of each core?



That is utilizaztion of the TOTAL processing power, and four quarters make 1.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 30, 2008)

Homeless said:


> Anyone know why my quad core only uses 25% of each core?



Are you using a smp client? If you use a regular client you'll get around 25% over each core. Check to see if thats the problem.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 30, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> @mmaakk can you tell me more about this please   thanks
> 
> http://ati.amd.com/technology/streamcomputing/sdkdwnld.html



stanhemi, I'm not very into industry level video cards.

What I understand, this ATI FireStream is the new generation of the FireGL model.

This cards are optimized for CAD operations.

So far, they are not compatible with folding@home.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone looking for a good folder there are some open box MSI 9800GT's over at newegg for only $82 before shipping.  Pretty nice heatsink too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127379R

Edit:  It looks like they've all been snatched up already.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 31, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Anyone looking for a good folder there are some open box MSI 9800GT's over at newegg for only $82 before shipping.  Pretty nice heatsink too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127379R



Great deal Beertintedgoggles. 

Unfortunately, @ newegg.ca the same card costs $140.00. 

Yeah, folding over here is more expensive.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Anyone looking for a good folder there are some open box MSI 9800GT's over at newegg for only $82 before shipping.  Pretty nice heatsink too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127379R



nice find... if only someone would let my use there credit card around here...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

how do i get dual GPU clients going? i want to fold my NV onboard 780a and 8800GTS 512...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

and WTF am i doing wrong? i get this no matter what when i try and run F@H GPU2?!






reinstalled like 8 times and used the NV and regular installer...on latest NV drivers


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> how do i get dual GPU clients going? i want to fold my NV onboard 780a and 8800GTS 512...



I do not believe you can run on-board graphics and a dedicated GPU on the same board.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I do not believe you can run on-board graphics and a dedicated GPU on the same board.



can with 780a


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> can with 780a


I do know that cards on the same mobo must be similar shader count, or you will be limited by the lowest shader count(i.e. low ppd). The ppd output from the 16 shaders of the 780 is negligible. I would run the G92 GTS solo with a high overclock in lieu of the onboard.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2008)

8800GTS is going solo


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 31, 2008)

alright guys i am back folding. ive got the ps3 folding, my quad cpu, the 9800gtx+ and soon to be a new dual core 3.0ghz linux box.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think I will start until the new ATi client comes out.. Anyone know when it comes out?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't think I will start until the new ATi client comes out.. Anyone know when it comes out?




Beginning of January...i hope


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 31, 2008)

Woohoo!!!  Broke the 10,000 barrier today.  Project rank: 9,999th as of the 9am update.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## johnspack (Dec 31, 2008)

Ug,  only 14.7k points yesterday..  it's hard keeping up when you like tv and games.  About this shader count thing,  I notice when both my gtx280 and 8800gs are folding together,  both cards still get exactly the same ppd as when folding alone,  so must be a chipset thing?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 31, 2008)

folding@home is good in the winter because the CPU/GPU heat up my office


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't think I will start until the new ATi client comes out.. Anyone know when it comes out?



A new version is already out. 1.22 it uses more of the core already.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> A new version is already out. 1.22 it uses more of the core already.



The core 1.22 is just the beginning. What everybody is waiting now is the new core compatible with the new 1.3 dlls.

Suppose to come out in January.



PS. Is it only me? My sig has the same values for days.  

My total points are already 1,944,547.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 31, 2008)

Well,  my 20" tv sucks compared to my 24" wide monitor,  but am trying to watch tv on it so I can fold instead.....  sacrifice=ppd!  Now if I could just give up all gaming!!!
Edit:  tried a svideo to vga adapter for my dvd recorder to my monitor,  didn't work.. oh well.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Dec 31, 2008)

mmaakk said:


> PS. Is it only me? My sig has the same values for days.
> 
> My total points are already 1,944,547.



Nope mine too. I was able to get it to update once by changing the url (the site offers a few different ways to type the url) but then it got stuck there too. Eh.. oh well.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 31, 2008)

My sig is stuck too!  I'm at almost 500k now!  And I'm 14th!  Edit: just checked,  I'm at 496,484,  so it's not updating right..


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to, or within a day or so to:  the 500k club- Oily_17, Luke_stone,  then me and beertinted!  Fold on!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh,  and,,,  HAPPY NEW YEARS FOLDERS!!!!    and    fold on!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY 2009 TPU FOLDING@HOME!

I HOPE ALL YOUR PPD DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2009.



By the way, if you don't drink alcohol, not a problem. I will take care of this issue for you  ...very well


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Welcome to, or within a day or so to:  the 500k club- Oily_17, Luke_stone,  then me and beertinted!  Fold on!



Thanks Johnspack..it's been a while coming, been folding for a long time on a single core CPU and now my 3870.

But just ordered 2 XFX9600GSO's yesterday that will be dedicated to folding 24/7 and may add some more as I get my parts all together again.

Also Happy New Year to the TPU Folding Team


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TPU FOLDING TEAM


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry, wasn't sure how long this would take,  but I joined the others in the new 500k+ club!  Half a mil,  I like it!  Let's see how long it takes us .5millers to hit 1 mil!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2009)

Darn,  only 13k today,  I need an extra folding rig bad,  can only really count on yourself....


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2009)

Still never got my 8GB RAM... :shadedshu


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 1, 2009)

New Beta GeForce 185.20 drivers, including a new version of Folding@home for NVIDIA GPUs (Probably system tray client).

Folding home client http://rapidshare.com/files/178749285/Folding_home_GPU_v620nv.rar

Window xp 32 http://rapidshare.com/files/178757438/XFastest_20185.20_20WinXP32.exe

Window xp 64 http://rapidshare.com/files/178759122/XFastest_20185.20_20WinXP64.exe

Window vista 32 http://rapidshare.com/files/178756518/XFastest_20185.20_20Vista32.exe
These drivers are confirmed working for Windows 7 Ultimate build 7000 as well.

Window vista 64 http://rapidshare.com/files/178760760/XFastest_20185.20_20Vista64.exe


(Thanks to AuDioFreak39 to report this news).


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 1, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> New Beta GeForce 185.20 drivers, including a new version of Folding@home for NVIDIA GPUs (Probably system tray client).
> 
> Folding home client http://rapidshare.com/files/178749285/Folding_home_GPU_v620nv.rar
> 
> ...




*Thanks stanhemi!

Bringing TPU folders the information in FIRST HAND!
*


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 1, 2009)

I need advice please.I can get a Radeon HD2900 XT 512mb PCIE for 60$(can).is it a good price?

how many ppd i get with this card??.  thanks


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 1, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I need advice please.I can get a Radeon HD2900 XT 512mb PCIE for 60$(can).is it a good price?
> 
> how many ppd i get with this card??.  thanks



stanhemi, you will get around 2.1K with a 2900XT.

Be aware that this babe is POWER HUNGRY, generates a lot of heat.

Check the pic with the PPD average:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> stanhemi, you will get around 2.1K with a 2900XT.
> 
> Be aware that this babe is POWER HUNGRY, generates a lot of heat.
> 
> Check the pic with the PPD average:



Like mmaakk says, it will suck alot of juice. I bought 2 G80 8800GTS 320mb and they put out twice the heat and draw 40% more juice than the 9600GSO with similar ppd production. Sometimes a good deal is not really a good deal.:shadedshu

I'm working on a little experiment and I need some input. What is the IP of the server your getting the majority of your WU's from and what is the WU#? This will only be visible on console clients. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2009)

The server IP is:  171.64.65.106  (384pt)
WU number    is: not sure what you want ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> The server IP is:  171.64.65.106  (384pt)
> WU number    is: not sure what you want ?


Nah, that's fine. It appears that 171.64.65.106 is handling 75% of the work assignments for Nvidia GPU2 currently. I have not seen a 353, 480, or 511pt WU in 2 days. Is anyone getting work from 171.67.108.11(353pt)or 171.64.65.20(480pt)???


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm working on a little experiment and I need some input. What is the IP of the server your getting the majority of your WU's from and what is the WU#? This will only be visible on console clients. Thanks in advance guys



Buck, I'm sending you log files from my nVidia rigs. Lots of info. for you. Have fun! 



All my nvidia clients are folding 384pt. All my ATI are folding 548pt.

How's the new rig doing?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2009)

Just checked, and am being hit by 384s by 171.64.65.106 as well.  At least my production is back up today!  Turns out my brother's mobo may be dying and it keeps crashing.  So there goes my dream of rig #2 for awhile,  as I'll have to get him to upgrade to a p5q-pro.  At least I'll finally be able to oc his e6850,  hope that increases ppd a bit.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

stanhemi, just to let you know. I did install the new 185.20 driver on my Gamer Rig. (GTX 260)

Looks good. My Fallout 3 is running better (what a great game!) 

I will report about some PPD improvement.

Thanks a bunch, again!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool mmaakk  I'm curious about ppd improvement,I wait for your report before  installing on my rig  (do you install the new folding home client or just the driver ?)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2009)

Dling the new driver now,  I'll install it as soon as I get it...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

Which thing should I dl for my quad core?


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

stanhemi, I was reading your sig "can't find SLI mobo". Just for your info, if the new rig will be just for folding, you don't need a SLI mobo. Whatever mobo chipset is good. With 2 PCIe slots of course.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Which thing should I dl for my quad core?



Shadow, if the "thing" means folding@home client...

Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console version

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Please, read the guide for installation details:

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideDEINO


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2009)

Ppd is the exact same as 180.84 for the new 185.20 driver.  Now I've got to go see how games run with this!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Ppd is the exact same as 180.84 for the new 185.20 driver.  Now I've got to go see how games run with this!



johnspack, Pay attention @ new feature called: Ambient Occlusion.

Manage 3D Settings/Ambient Occlusion

I'm using High.

Suppose to add realism to scenes using ambient light.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah,  but that means I have to reboot to vista64,  boooooo!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  but that means I have to reboot to vista64,  boooooo!



Don't worry about it. Isn't that big deal and the game runs slower.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What is the IP of the server your getting the majority of your WU's from and what is the WU#? This will only be visible on console clients. Thanks in advance guys



Here's my latest one, this is for my HD3870



> [04:24:04] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.103).
> [04:24:04] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
> [04:24:04] Loaded queue successfully.
> [04:24:04] Connecting to http://171.64.65.103:8080/
> ...



So most of mine are from 171.64.65.103  (some from 171.64.65.102)

Project: 4753 = 477 points


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2009)

I keep getting the 384 pointers,  ug,  but at least I broke 17k today.  I need to do 20k+ a day though,  I need to assimilate more cards!  And nice job oily_17,  you might kick my butt now!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Buck, I'm sending you log files from my nVidia rigs. Lots of info. for you. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mmaakk. I've got the logs savedto my desktop. I don't want any Ninja's creeping out of the file and haxoring my rig.I'm trying to get a feel for what the assignment server is doing. I've heard it uses your benchmarks to steer you to a given work unit. 

The new rig is running pretty good. It pulls more juice than the others 3 due to the X2 7750 cpu(@3.25ghz) and the 2-G80 8800gts's. It's like 470watts, which is too much for 24/7 usage. I'll prob dump the G80's and pick up a couple of 9600gso(96sp). I cleaned up the farm and installed the rigs on some wires racks to add some organization to the chaos i had going on.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> stanhemi, just to let you know. I did install the new 185.20 driver on my Gamer Rig. (GTX 260)
> 
> Looks good. My Fallout 3 is running better (what a great game!)
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm curious about any ppd improvement also. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 2, 2009)

So silly question: everyone with more than one built-for-folding-pc, what are you going to do with them after A: the contest is over (years to go but still) or B: decide to stop folding? lol I'm just folding with my day to day machine and I can't imagine having like 6 computers extra...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2009)

Lightofhonor said:


> So silly question: everyone with more than one built-for-folding-pc, what are you going to do with them after A: the contest is over (years to go but still) or B: decide to stop folding? lol I'm just folding with my day to day machine and I can't imagine having like 6 computers extra...



I have considered this question every time i set up a new rig. If for some unknown reason I can no longer fold, I would do one of the following:

1) Sell or donate parts to other folders to further the cause.

2) Pool all my excess hardware together and build computers that I can donate to underprivileged children/family's(For x-mas i put together a decent rig for a local family that is down on their luck  due to the economy).

Think of how many kids faces I could put smiles on by donating the 16 8800gs/9600gso's that i have. Of course, they would currently have to be tortured by IGP to appreciate it.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw buck's post about power consumption with those 8800GTS and thought I'd throw out some comparison numbers for anyone else.  My machine:

Opteron 170 @ 2.75GHz w/ 1.35V
BFG 8800GT  705/1836/1990 (core/shader/mem)
PNY 8800GT 705/1782/1990
HD, fans, etc., etc.

With my LCD monitor off and the rig left alone to fold I pull approx. 305 Watts. and get ~11000 PPD


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Cool mmaakk  I'm curious about ppd improvement,I wait for your report before  installing on my rig  (do you install the new folding home client or just the driver ?)





BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, I'm curious about any ppd improvement also. Keep us posted.





johnspack said:


> Ppd is the exact same as 180.84 for the new 185.20 driver.  Now I've got to go see how games run with this!



Like johnspack said, no PPD improvement with the new beta driver. The results are kind of limited 'cos all I get for days are 384pt WUs. Can't say anything about larger WUs.





Lightofhonor said:


> So silly question: everyone with more than one built-for-folding-pc, what are you going to do with them after A: the contest is over (years to go but still) or B: decide to stop folding? lol I'm just folding with my day to day machine and I can't imagine having like 6 computers extra...



Lightofhonor, about your "silly question".

I use to have between 1 or 2 LAN Parties @ my place per month. So out of my 6 folding systems 5 are gaming rigs too.

I think this way: *"Folding PCs are people too!!! They deserve to have some fun in between long periods of hard folding work!"*


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2009)

Just spend some money today.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

woot for an oc'd 8800GTS i'm going to be in the top 50 soon 85th now


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Just spend some money today.



Fantastic stanhemi! Did you get also the mobo you needed?

LET'S GO BUILDING THE NEW RIG! I WANNA SEE THAT PPD RISING!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2009)

Well,  been checking my logs and my 9800gtx on my server is continuously getting 50xx 480 pointers from server 171.64.65.20  and my gtx280 in my main rig is getting nothing but 384 pointers from server 171.64.65.106.  Shouldn't that be the other way around??


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Fantastic stanhemi! Did you get also the mobo you needed?
> 
> LET'S GO BUILDING THE NEW RIG! I WANNA SEE THAT PPD RISING!



No. I buy a cheap mobo just for the 9800gt and soon a get a mobo with 2 pci-e for my 8800gs.I'm installing xp right now


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank to BUCK NASTY.I almost buy a 8800gts 384mb but i remember is useful the post about the 2 8800gts 384mb.They are power hogs for 30$ more i take the 9800gt instead..


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 2, 2009)

Buck, I have at the moment 2 rigs with 480pt WUs. In both the address is:

171.64.65.20


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 2, 2009)

me i have 480pt  @ address: 171.67.108.25


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 2, 2009)

A quick question for those running two cards on the same board.

I hope to run my two 9600GSO on the same board and was just wondering is there any new way round using two monitors to get both to run ? 
I had read awhile ago that you could use a KVM switch or make like a dummy adaptor for the DVI cable but was just wondering if there was any new ideas as I have not been keeping track with this.

Any tips or new ideas would be very welcome


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> A quick question for those running two cards on the same board.
> 
> I hope to run my two 9600GSO on the same board and was just wondering is there any new way round using two monitors to get both to run ?
> I had read awhile ago that you could use a KVM switch or make like a dummy adaptor for the DVI cable but was just wondering if there was any new ideas as I have not been keeping track with this.
> ...



Run them in XP and all you have to do is extend your desktop onto the 2nd GPU. That's all there is for XP. Vista will need another monitor or dummy plug. Let me know when you get the cards and i will walk you through set-up of dual GPU clients.




stanhemi said:


> No. I buy a cheap mobo just for the 9800gt and soon a get a mobo with 2 pci-e for my 8800gs.I'm installing xp right now


Hey, no one invited me to the rig building party @ Stanhemi's. Aw crap, no passport...nevermind


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Run them in XP and all you have to do is extend your desktop onto the 2nd GPU. That's all there is for XP. Vista will need another monitor or dummy plug. Let me know when you get the cards and i will walk you through set-up of dual GPU clients.



Thanks will do.Hopefully be here tomorrow ::fingers crossed::





> Hey, no one invited me to the rig building party @ Stanhemi's. Aw crap, no passport...nevermind



Yeah just post up some pics for us instead


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok my third rig is running now but i need to save time.What is a safe overclocked for this card.
9800gt :660/1600/900 fan@100%   Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

just got a atom/mobo going to pick up a 8400GS PCi so i can fold


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2009)

For sure,  700/1700 would be safe,  but it could do upto 750/1800,  but I would test for those higher clocks.  I left my brother's 8800gt (same as 9800gt) running at 700/1700 to keep temps down.  No point in ocing the memory though.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats mmaakk      2 millions pt's


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2009)

Good production day for TPU!  278k,  our 2nd highest total so far,  and highest in 6 days.  I guess everyone is back folding!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG, Congrats mmaakk on eclipsing 2 million points. Way to fold man!!!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2009)

Go mmaakk go!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh and since I'll prob still be in bed at the time,  congrats rangerone766 on one million!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hehe.. I'm moving up in the ranks myself.. single 8800GTX at 5104.25 PPD... I believe I'm 27th on our roster?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 3, 2009)

lol I've gone from last to 46th in 16 days  that should be some kind of record. Currently pulling 5670ppd. And thats without my smp q6600 client (finally gave up on it after it kept failing on me)


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 3, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Congrats mmaakk      2 millions pt's





BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, Congrats mmaakk on eclipsing 2 million points. Way to fold man!!!





johnspack said:


> Go mmaakk go!



Thanks TPU Team! 

I would like to dedicate this milestone to

*ALL THE HAPPY PEOPLE FROM THE PLACE WHERE I WAS BORN*


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats BUCK NASTY for 6 millons pt's and rangerone 766 for 1 million pt's.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool. Lots of people getting older @ TPU today! 

GREAT JOB rangerone766 AND Buck Nasty!

ADDING MILLIONS TO OUR HOUSE.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 3, 2009)

Update: Single EVGA 8800GTX (640/1500/980) pulling 5184 PPD, with no CPU client/input.   1 hour 46 mins avg. per WU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Update: Single EVGA 8800GTX (640/1500/980) pulling 5184 PPD, with no CPU client/input.   1 hour 46 mins avg. per WU.


What WU do you have currently? Unlink the core/shaders and take the shaders up to approx 1700+. The G80's can handle it. You can downclock the memory to eliminate some heat build-up. I have the shaders on my G80 8800GTS @ 1700mhz.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 3, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Oh and since I'll prob still be in bed at the time,  congrats rangerone766 on one million!





stanhemi said:


> Congrats BUCK NASTY for 6 millons pt's and rangerone 766 for 1 million pt's.





mmaakk said:


> Very cool. Lots of people getting older @ TPU today!
> 
> GREAT JOB rangerone766 AND Buck Nasty!
> 
> ADDING MILLIONS TO OUR HOUSE.




thanks to all. i lost a rig at xmas that i built as a gift for my dad. but the 2 rigs i'm running seem to still be cranking out the points for our team. i'll keep going as long as i can.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 4, 2009)

*Breaking Records!*

Very nice!

2009 has already been very nice to me.

*40K points in 24h. First time ever!*


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 4, 2009)

mmaakk Congrats for your 40k points in 24h,very nice.Keep folding 

P.S: nice avvy


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2009)

were did you get that list im curious were i am


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> were did you get that list im curious were i am



http://kakaostats.com/


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 2009 has already been very nice to me.
> 
> *40K points in 24h. First time ever!*


Congrats brother! I noticed this tonight and I like what i see. Keep up the good work and I hope you pass me one day. I have no problem being second place to a top notch act such as yourself


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats brother! I noticed this tonight and I like what i see. Keep up the good work and I hope you pass me one day. I have no problem being second place to a top notch act such as yourself



Thanks for the effort Buck, but is not gonna happen!

Unless I move to a bigger place, that's my limit! I guess my fiance won't like if I start building folding rigs in our bedroom ...hehehe


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What WU do you have currently? Unlink the core/shaders and take the shaders up to approx 1700+. The G80's can handle it. You can downclock the memory to eliminate some heat build-up. I have the shaders on my G80 8800GTS @ 1700mhz.



I tried tweaking the shaders and they dont seam to like being run that high.. even with an HR-03..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I tried tweaking the shaders and they dont seam to like being run that high.. even with an HR-03..



Did you back down the core and memory clocks?


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 4, 2009)

stanhemi, I guess the new rig is showing results. 






Great success neighbor!

FOLD ON!

Now I wanna see your 24 average going to 10K+



EDIT:

ALL THE BEST TO *newtekie1* 

NOW @

3.000.000

GREAT NUMBER!!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 4, 2009)

Still having a 8800gs on my shelf,and looking for a 8800gt.I want 20k  (3 rigs folding 24/7,the room temp are now @ 27c...and it winter here  lol)


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 4, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Still having a 8800gs on my shelf,and looking for a 8800gt.I want 20k  (3 rigs folding 24/7,the room temp are now @ 27c...and it winter here  lol)



Very good stanhemi, go for the twenties!

About the temperatures, same here. Sometimes I have to open a window for a while. hehe


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Very good stanhemi, go for the twenties!
> 
> About the temperatures, same here. Sometimes I have to open a window for a while. hehe



Ah, it's 76F here today. I had to put wheels on the folding rack to wheel it closer to the exhaust fan. It get's into the low 50's @ night, so it's not that bad.

*Congrats Newtekie1, you are one of the original crew and we pay homage*

I'm looking forward to TPU pulling down 2 million PPD/Week


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm looking forward to TPU pulling down 2 million PPD/Week



Yea, looking back in Nov. we were getting 1.4M.

Last week @ 1.8M.

We will get there for sure!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 4, 2009)

Funny thing, on 1.8m pt's, 800 000 pt's are coming from BUCK NASTY and mmaakk (44% of 1.8m)


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 4, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Funny thing, on 1.8m pt's, 800 000 pt's are coming from BUCK NASTY and mmaakk (44% of 1.8m)



Thanks for that stanhemi, but what really matters is the *TEAM WORK*.

We have 75 active members for now, out of 247.

The 75 are making the difference. Not 1, 2 or the top 10.

Try to let only the top 10 producers folding... won't work for sure.

Thanks to ALL TPU members!

Special thanks to the 75 active today.

Hope will be 80 tomorrow!


----------



## Kursah (Jan 4, 2009)

Well the 75 active now definately trumps the 35 or so active this last summer for sure! When I got back into folding in July I was one of 32-35 active members a day, it stuck that way for a while. But as you all can see having more members donate to the cause has helped TPU become a very efficient machine at churning out WU's. It'd be cool if Team TPU! found a cure for cancer or something similar! Sure top 100 would be nice, but I'd rather see something truly good and beneficial to all come from it! If we all donate it will only come sooner!


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 5, 2009)

I have given up my GPU folding endeavour. Getting those UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors to go away seemed impossible. Back to 100ppd with the laptop!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2009)

lol my atom is folding now


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you back down the core and memory clocks?



Yes.. the system locks up and restarts, or needs to be reset..  It's running well though for the clocks I have it set to I would think?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol my atom is folding now



Do you even get 50ppd? lol


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 5, 2009)

Wtf Happened With Our 9pm Points Yesterday?????

Everybody Zero??????

Wtf...


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 5, 2009)

[H]ardOCP had 4 WU lol I think they were the only one. Probably a server issue?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well the postman is just away and here is what he left for me  








Here they are test installed on my desk.Drivers and all installed (didn't go to bad as these are my first nVidia cards).








Got the Folding@home clients installed and set up and they are now doing their job folding away.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 5, 2009)

Well,  sorry guys,  I guess I'll be giving everyone I passed a chance to go past me!  I simply cannot maintain the ppd I was,  I'll be happy to donate 6-8k points per day,  but that's prob all I can do for now.  Hoping to put together a 2nd dedicated server/folding rig by end of feb.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  sorry guys,  I guess I'll be giving everyone I passed a chance to go past me!  I simply cannot maintain the ppd I was,  I'll be happy to donate 6-8k points per day,  but that's prob all I can do for now.  Hoping to put together a 2nd dedicated server/folding rig by end of feb.



It's all good and 6-8K a day is alot of points... anyway it's all about the contribution to the Folding cause.I hope to hit about 8k in total myself now.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry for double post -Well all seems to be running OK  Here is my Fahmon stats







Anyone know a good OC for these cards?? just want a stable good OC on them.

Will have to take them off line for a few days as I am going to make room for them in the attic and will have to run power and network cables up to there first.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 5, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Anyone know a good OC for these cards?? just want a stable good OC on them.
> 
> Will have to take them off line for a few days as I am going to make room for them in the attic and will have to run power and network cables up to there first.



I found that the core doesn't affect the PPD all that much.  From what I've seen with the 9600GSO (8800GS also), I'd look to hit 700/1728/950 (core/shader/mem - not much PPD improvement with increases in mem speed either).  Just to give you some numbers to work with.  Also, with my 8800GT's I had to do the BIOS mod to give them 1.1V to the core.  I believe you can do this with your cards as well.  As for putting a system in the attic, just make sure to monitor your temps in the summer!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I found that the core doesn't affect the PPD all that much.  From what I've seen with the 9600GSO (8800GS also), I'd look to hit 700/1728/950 (core/shader/mem - not much PPD improvement with increases in mem speed either).  Just to give you some numbers to work with.  Also, with my 8800GT's I had to do the BIOS mod to give them 1.1V to the core.  I believe you can do this with your cards as well.



Thanks for the numbers..going to wait till they finish the first work unit and mess with the OC a bit.At least this will give me something to shoot for.
With the memory I think I will under clock it and just raise the core/shader and then see how the PPD/temps are.

Do you use Rivatuner for OC'ing ?
EDIT: Do you have any links to the 1.1V bios mod or can you do it with any card ?



> As for putting a system in the attic, just make sure to monitor your temps in the summer!



Yes I was thinking of this, it gets very hot up there in summer, may look into getting some  kind of AC unit.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I use Rivatuner for my overclocks, as for the BIOS mod just use Nibitor to retrieve and modify the card's BIOS.  It's been quite some time since I last did this but there are lots and lots of instructions if you search for it with google (I'm still mostly sure you can perform the 1.1V mod on your 9600gso cards just like the 8800gt).


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Yeah I use Rivatuner for my overclocks, as for the BIOS mod just use Nibitor to retrieve and modify the card's BIOS.  It's been quite some time since I last did this but there are lots and lots of instructions if you search for it with google (I'm still mostly sure you can perform the 1.1V mod on your 9600gso cards just like the 8800gt).



Thanks  will take a look for the bios mod.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2009)

Woot! Currently 26th on the list as of 1:13PM.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 5, 2009)

Since I'm back to school again, my comp ill be folding like 18hrs a day. Should be able to add 4k+ of points a day.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 5, 2009)

ATI is coming out with some weird new WUs.

I'm folding a 122pt and a 477pt Work Units now. 

I'm gonna be down some 5K points today. One of my rigs stopped working during the morning.


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I joined the team a couple of days ago using my E8400 and 4870 both at stock, will hopefully will get around to doing a bit of OC-ing in the near future to push things along. However my department just bought a bunch of core2duo which I'll be installing the client onto also (no graphics card but hey every little helps).

Here's to getting TPU into the top 100 teams!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> Hi, I joined the team a couple of days ago ....Here's to getting TPU into the top 100 teams!




Welcome to the team


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2009)

wish my school wasn't a dick about everything. I would love to see F@H on all the X2s and anthlons that they have. They just got new computers this year so you know they aren't the slow POS that they had before. Also there are about 20 P4s 3ghz in the computers where they use CAD. so that would be a hell of a help...

BTW I MAYBE getting a the P4 that i sold before back


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 5, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> Hi, I joined the team a couple of days ago using my E8400 and 4870 both at stock, will hopefully will get around to doing a bit of OC-ing in the near future to push things along. However my department just bought a bunch of core2duo which I'll be installing the client onto also (no graphics card but hey every little helps).
> 
> Here's to getting TPU into the top 100 teams!



*Thanks a lot mcloughj!!*

I'm having an Irish Coffee to celebrate! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 5, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *Thanks a lot mcloughj!!*
> 
> I'm having an Irish Coffee to celebrate!
> 
> Thank you!!!



yumm sounds like a good reason


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *Thanks a lot mcloughj!!*
> 
> I'm having an Irish Coffee to celebrate!
> 
> Thank you!!!





p_o_s_pc said:


> yumm sounds like a good reason



Any reason is a good reason for spirits!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> Any reason is a good reason for spirits!



+1 to that


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 6, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> Any reason is a good reason for spirits!



I agree with you, but don't forget that our reason over here is very special:

*Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding*




*Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding - Folding*


----------



## a_ump (Jan 6, 2009)

yay i finally finished a WU , and dam!!!! how is buck nasty so far ahead of everyone in WU's? he must use his office's computers  

EDIT: hey mmaakk, is that graphic card in your top rid outside of the case the ASUS EN 9800GT Ultimate?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 mmaakk...very nice rig (is it 2 3870x2?)


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 6, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> +1 mmaakk...very nice rig (is it 2 3870x2?)



Good guess, neighbor. 




a_ump said:


> EDIT: hey mmaakk, is that graphic card in your top rid outside of the case the ASUS EN 9800GT Ultimate?



Good guess, a_ump 

Hehe, actually I have 2 of them on that mobo.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 6, 2009)

It seem like i'm stuck on 384pt and drop my ppd alot, so today i overclocked my 2 nvidia card at max for folding 

9800gt 750/1784/900 384pt = 4608 ppd  temp:66c
8800gs 720/1750/800 384pt = 3813 ppd  temp:58c


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk you rock


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm having issues with my main folder i get a random restart when it loads a new job...

i tihnk my cpu is going currently running

A64 3500+@2.4->2.8ghz 
2*2GB crucial reds@800-1150mhz
320GB seagate 4 partitions
8800GTS 512mb ~800(c)/~1900(s)/~2100(m)

i think i smoked the cpu trying to get 3ghz @1.7v lol


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 6, 2009)

Just for reference, mine 9800GT twins are @

800/1890/1000

5529 PPD (384 WU)

-----------------------------------------

@cdawall

Take it easy OC'ing CPU that will be folding. Don't forget, the CPU is under stress all the time.

My SMP clients are folding @ stock clocks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm having issues with my main folder i get a random restart when it loads a new job...
> 
> i tihnk my cpu is going currently running
> 
> ...



I am not too sure if you smoked your chip. My 4850e took 1.7v and  my 5kBE took almost 1.8v. maybe the duals can take voltage better

BTW my 4850e is 2.5ghz stock and fold at 3ghz and sometimes 3.1ghz


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just for reference, mine 9800GT twins are @
> 
> 800/1890/1000
> 
> ...




Holy shit i'm far away from that lol   very nice clock  just raise my shader to 1820 now@ 4740ppd


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just for reference, mine 9800GT twins are @
> 
> 800/1890/1000
> 
> 5529 PPD (384 WU)



Yes, but those are 9800GT Ultimate's(8800GTS 512 G92 128sp in disguise). A standard 9800gt will not hit those clocks/ppd without heavy volt modding. I wish they still made the 128sp Ultimate's still.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, but those are 9800GT Ultimate's(8800GTS 512 G92 128sp in disguise). A standard 9800gt will not hit those clocks/ppd without heavy volt modding. I wish they still made the 128sp Ultimate's still.



I tried the clocks on my 8800GT even with 1.2v i still can't get it to clock to that. So with more volts it can be done.

my folding clocks are 
700/1879/1000 (Core shader mem) can do more but i don't like the temps when i do so i just keep them at that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I tried the clocks on my 8800GT even with 1.2v i still can't get it to clock to that. So with more volts it can be done.
> 
> my folding clocks are
> 700/1879/1000 (Core shader mem) can do more but i don't like the temps when i do so i just keep them at that



Drop the mem & core clocks. It's creating excess heat.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Drop the mem clock to 900. It's creating excess heat.



ok will do  so mem doesn't give much if any boost? I haven't really seen it myself


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok will do  so mem doesn't give much if any boost? I haven't really seen it myself



If your running dual cards, you must use Rivatuner. Make sure to unlink the core/shaders. Drop the core and see where your shaders max out at. Then take the core up a little at a time to find your high core clocks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If your running dual cards, you must use Rivatuner. Make sure to unlink the core/shaders. Drop the core and see where your shaders max out at. Then take the core up a little at a time to find your high core clocks.



I wish i was running dual cards.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you wanna see NUTS OC, watch what the hardwarecanucks.com did with the 9800GT ultimate:


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am not too sure if you smoked your chip. My 4850e took 1.7v and  my 5kBE took almost 1.8v. maybe the duals can take voltage better
> 
> BTW my 4850e is 2.5ghz stock and fold at 3ghz and sometimes 3.1ghz



going to knock it down to 2.4ghz me thinks


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anybody know why are we basically stuck with:

nVidia = 384 pt

ATI = 548 pt

I'm running 10 GPU clients - 4 nVidia and 6 ATI. No exception. All of them with the same damn Work Units.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea i'm stuck with the 384 pt on both nvidia and ati card (rarely i get a 511pt on my ati)


----------



## Steevo (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Does anybody know why are we basically stuck with:
> 
> nVidia = 384 pt
> 
> ...



The work unit may have the same number but the current work in progress is a different variant that uses more of the stream processors on the ATI cards and in a different way.



The ATI card is more powerful than the Nvidia solution at specific things, jsut as the nvidia card is more powerful than the ATI card at specific things. Plus the benefit for the green camp to join is being redone to bring it more in line, jsut as the original SMP and GPU clients were high points to encourage folders with capable machines to use them, and now they are normalized.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm getting 4300ppd from my 4850 on that 548 pt's job but unfortunately i only get 384 and 511pt since saturday morning..

hd 4850

384pt = 3100ppd
511pt = 2500ppd 
548pt = 4300ppd


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Does anybody know why are we basically stuck with:
> 
> nVidia = 384 pt
> 
> ...



The 548pt WU on ati is, from what I've seen, the best one to get. YOu can get over 1000 more ppd on those... and 384s aren't bad either.




stanhemi said:


> I'm getting 4300ppd from my 4850 on that 548 pt's job but unfortunately i only get 384 and 511pt since saturday morning..
> 
> hd 4850
> 
> ...



I still can't get mine to get as high as yours...


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 6, 2009)

Lightofhonor said:


> The 548pt WU on ati is, from what I've seen, the best one to get. YOu can get over 1000 more ppd on those... and 384s aren't bad either.



The 548pt for ATI is OK, but for nVidia now the best is the 353pt.

*...but nothing like the good old 480pt with the core 1.15 (I miss you )*

Right Buck?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried folding on my 8400GS but it bogs my system down to hell.. The CPU client doesn't do this tho. I am afraid to run this while I am at school 

got my X4 9750 folding right now! Only at 2.4ghz, tho. I have OC profiles set for gaming and normal usage and I don't want it running 50c all day!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> The 548pt for ATI is OK, but for nVidia now the best is the 353pt.
> 
> *...but nothing like the good old 480pt with the core 1.15 (I miss you )*
> 
> Right Buck?



LOL, I had 5 of the 480pt running this morning and of course I always got v1.15 hanging around.
I have not seen a 353pt WU in about a week...


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm joining today or maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Homeless (Jan 6, 2009)

GPU folding on a radeon 4550 is slower than a snail.  I don't think I've ever completed anything on it


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm gonna try to fold on a lappy w/ T2330!!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 6, 2009)

Dunno what's going on with this...





As of Sunday it started finishing 6 WU's at a time, but for crap points. I used to finish 2-3 every 3 hours, now I finish 6 every 6-9 hours for 1 WU worth of points...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

what one would give me better ppd

a 5kBE @3ghz running SMP or a 9400GT?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure about the amd 5kbe but a 9400gt is somewhere between 700-900 ppd.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Not sure about the amd 5kbe but a 9400gt is somewhere between 700-900 ppd.



so they will be about the same i think..  its been so long since i have folded on the 5kBE using the SMP. but i think i am just going to get a PSU for the 2nd rig so it can fold 24/7 then latter add a video card

EDIT: from using google i have found that the 5kBE when overclocked gets around 1k ppd


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2009)

Boy,  I feel dumb,  my server is getting hit with nothing but 480 pointers,  and I just injected core 1.15 into it..  5100ppd to 5600ppd jump,  a little tweaking of shader and now I hit 5700ppd.  Not bad for a little athlon and 9800gtx!  This is the card I run 24/7,  so the extra boost is nice.  Now if I could get something else other than the 384 pointers for my main rig,  I'd be happy!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

how does core 1.19 do? Anything to do to optimize it?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2009)

Like I mentioned,  I got 5100ppd with core 1.19,  and 5600ppd with core 1.15. But core 1.15 only works with 50xx series (480 points) jobs.
Edit:  with the shader increase,  it's stabilized at 5760ppd!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks. wish i still could get core 1.15. I would like the extra PPD.I am getting about the same PPD as i was with the other core. (idk what core)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2009)

I can send you the drop-in exe for fahcore,  just back up the new one when you get a 480 point job,  and drop this in.  Haven't figured out how to send it to you yet... tpu email doesn't seem to allow it.
Anyone that wants it,  just send a request to  johnspack@rock.com
Mediafire link:  http://www.mediafire.com/?mkz2zcmjlxw  to fahcore 1.15 for older jobs!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I can send you the drop-in exe for fahcore,  just back up the new one when you get a 480 point job,  and drop this in.  Haven't figured out how to send it to you yet... tpu email doesn't seem to allow it.
> Anyone that wants it,  just send a request to  johnspack@rock.com
> Mediafire link:  http://www.mediafire.com/?mkz2zcmjlxw  to fahcore 1.15 for older jobs!



Hey, that .rar file looks familiar


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for the file.  got it in and seems to be working


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2009)

Heheh,  and yes,  Buck gets the kudos,  I got the file from him originally!  Check your ppd in a bit,  I'm sure you'll go up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

don't see any PPD difference but my temps have went up about 2c


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow,  I'm puzzled by that!  I get an instant increase in ppd..  very odd. Buck?
Just checked,  I get no increase in temp either...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

PPD went up by about 100pts going from 1.19 to 1.15


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well after about a week of having my GTX280 down due hard drives failing in my RAID array, which I thought was a power issue, then a heat issue, and finally figured out it was just bad firmware on the Seagate drives, my GTX280 is back folding.  Though it will probably only be folding about 8 hours a day now.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm,  no you should be getting at least 300-400ppd increase or more,  what driver are you using?  I'm on 185.20,  but get same results with 180.84.  I don't use the whql driver,  because it also pins my cpu usage at 100%,  whereas the betas use like 2%.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> PPD went up by about 100pts going from 1.19 to 1.15


If this is the 8800GT we're talking about, something is not  right. Fahcore 11 v1.15 on a 480pt WU should yield a 10% boost in PPD over v1.19. When you check the Fahmon log does it say core v1.15 when the client starts up?

On another note, it's gonna be a crappy day folding for me. Both G92 8800GTS's quit @ 11am EST this morning. Also had a 8800GS "EUE" out on me today. Just restarted them:shadedshu and i'm gonna fold like a banshee to try to make up for it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If this is the 8800GT we're talking about, something is not  right. Fahcore 11 v1.15 on a 480pt WU should yield a 10% boost in PPD over v1.19. When you check the Fahmon log does it say core v1.15 when the client starts up?
> 
> On another note, it's gonna be a crappy day folding for me. Both G92 8800GTS's quit @ 11am EST this morning. Also had a 8800GS "EUE" out on me today. Just restarted them:shadedshu and i'm gonna fold like a banshee to try to make up for it.



yes it shows core 1.15 but i switched over to Vista and my PPD went up to about 4.7-5k XP was about 4.6-4.7ppd


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2009)

Stefanels was kind enough to create a Folding Sig for TPU. It's generic enough for any proud TPU Folder to use. Enjoy!!!

http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/7496/sigoz6.jpg


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2009)

Missing one thing in the sig though, the folding number should be there...at least in my opinion! 

Looks good though!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Missing one thing in the sig though, the folding number should be there...at least in my opinion!
> 
> Looks good though!



I shall get it revised, Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Stefanels was kind enough to create a Folding Sig for TPU. It's generic enough for any proud TPU Folder to use. Enjoy!!!



Great idea Buck.  The Sig looks cool. Will get the updated version! Thanks.

---------------------------------

I also would like to congratulate our team mate stanhemi. 

*200K and rising fast!

Cracking WUs now @ 12K PPD.*

Great work stanhemi.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Stefanels was kind enough to create a Folding Sig for TPU. It's generic enough for any proud TPU Folder to use. Enjoy!!!
> 
> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/7496/sigoz6.jpg



Great idea Buck, have been thinking of getting one myself but you saved me the job.

Thanks to Stefanels for making the sig...looks good


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't fold for another couple of days now, massive internet loss and had to reformat the hard drive. Been down for a good week and a half. It was only a 3850 and got just over 2000ppd but I miss not being able to fold.

Anyway, i'll have a E8600 to contribute and hopefully a 4850 if it ever arrives.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 8, 2009)

So I'm planning on getting the new windows 7 beta that come out tomorrow.... Anyone see any reason why it won't fold as well on it? It might even go up considering it "supposedly" uses less resources


----------



## johnspack (Jan 8, 2009)

It will fold just as fast under win7,  although I doubt any faster.  Win7 is a snappier os than vista though,  very pleased with the last alpha,  and getting ready to install the new beta!  I think the only way to increase ppd is shader oc,  improved drivers and improved core.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

Movinnnnnnn on up.  25th.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2009)

had to drop my GPU clocks down...came back to my PC to a sea of artifacts on the screen  hopefully i didn't kill this card its one of the best oc'rs i have seen


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

what card?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> what card?



zotac 8800GTS 512@ 800c/2000s/2200m


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> zotac 8800GTS 512@ 800c/2000s/2200m



wish my 8800GT could do those clocks. I can only do 750c/1917s/2000m


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> zotac 8800GTS 512@ 800c/2000s/2200m



That's a badass card..


----------



## johnspack (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting,  I'm starting to think that job servers are assigned by either internal or external ip.  I dropped core 1.15 into my server install,  and it's been running 3 days nonstop,  nothing but 480 pointers.  Have not needed to reinject the core once!  My main rig keeps getting 384 pointers for my gtx280,  and it's driving me crazy,  don't like the heat ect.  Both rigs are on seperate external ips.  I may experiment and see if I change first the internal ip,  and then maybe the external ip,  if I can get a different server!  Has to be a reason each rig keeps getting the same jobs over and over.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 8, 2009)

6 days of non-stop 384 pt's on my 2 nivida rigs. Same crap with my ATI only 511pt(2500ppd) or 384 pt(3000ppd) 

Where all the other jobs?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 8, 2009)

Must be a backlog that's all. And anyway don't think of the poor jobs, just think about why your doing it in the first place


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> That's a badass card..



it seems ok so far did some games @ stock and its ok its folding agian but only stock clocks



p_o_s_pc said:


> wish my 8800GT could do those clocks. I can only do 750c/1917s/2000m




it can do higher on the stock cooler i ran 850c/2060s/2300m


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2009)

Not complaining about doing it,  but if my main rig would get 50xx jobs,  then my 8800gs could be folding too,  otherwise it's wasted money!  Also,  I'm going to have to back my 280 clocks down even more,  I've seen many cards burned out by folding,  and I can't afford to replace this card....


----------



## a_ump (Jan 9, 2009)

jc, i have only completed 2 wu's, yet people with 15 and 9's have a lower score, why is that? and we're ranked 113th , sweet we keep moving up 1 spot it seems every week or so, shouldn't take no time to break 100


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol after folding 24 hours from the T2330 it got 12%. Slowpokes


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 9, 2009)

So who else out there considers themselves at least slightly addicted to folding?  I check the stats page over at extreme overclocking a few times a day and I've been on the fence for the last hour over whether to buy an 8800gts 512mb for only $120 and see what I can get for my weaker 8800GT on ebay.... I'm very surprised for what they still go for on there.  Even worse I've thought about buying the one and keeping all 3 and just adding another rig.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2009)

Slightly here yes,  it just bugs me I can't afford more hardware!  First thing I do when I wake up is check stats,  then make coffee!
Heheh,  check my noisy sig...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> So who else out there considers themselves at least slightly addicted to folding?  I check the stats page over at extreme overclocking a few times a day and I've been on the fence for the last hour over whether to buy an 8800gts 512mb for only $120 and see what I can get for my weaker 8800GT on ebay.... I'm very surprised for what they still go for on there.  Even worse I've thought about buying the one and keeping all 3 and just adding another rig.



Ah, you sound like me about 6 months ago. I started with a wee 3870 folding in my HTPC, now I have 18 GPU's spread over 5 rigs. Yes, It can be *very* addictive. You must sit down and consider how dedicated you are to the cause. Then plan your hardware strategy. Why not get a 4xPCI-E Mobo and fold them all on the same rig(similar cards of course)? This is the most energy efficient way to go in the long run, but requires new hardware purchases. Do not buy a new mobo without considering the future of your addiction. Newegg has the MSI K9A2 Platinum for $102.00-$105.00 open box and it's a great board. How addicted are you right now?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, you sound like me about 6 months ago. I started with a wee 3870 folding in my HTPC, now I have 18 GPU's spread over 5 rigs. Yes, It can be *very* addictive. You must sit down and consider how dedicated you are to the cause. Then plan your hardware strategy. Why not get a 4xPCI-E Mobo and fold them all on the same rig(similar cards of course)? This is the most energy efficient way to go in the long run, but requires new hardware purchases. Do not buy a new mobo without considering the future of your addiction. Newegg has the MSI K9A2 Platinum for $102.00-$105.00 open box and it's a great board. How addicted are you right now?



Trust me, I've been looking pretty hard at the new i7 920 with a triple pci-e mb setup.  After pricing around it could be had for ~ $720, that's with a good oc'ing mb.  So far it looks like the 920 is a monster with the SMP client.  My problem is computers are more like a MacGyver hobby to me.  I shop areound all the time buy usually don't spend much at all.  When I do I buy quality and torture the crap out of it.  I have more than a few ghetto mods on my system.  I'm itching to pull the trigger on a new setup but the one I have right now just keeps producing too well.  As far as my addiction, so far it's got me to run my pc 24/7 for folding and my laptop with a T5750 is also running 24/7 with the SMP client.  The laptop sits on top of a 26" floor fan that can swivel 90 degrees, so it points straight up and acts like one bigass laptop cooler (that thing runs cooler than idle on top of that fan when folding).


----------



## deathmore (Jan 9, 2009)

How do you add your ps3 to fahmon to see how many ppd your getting?


----------



## a_ump (Jan 9, 2009)

how do you increase the % of CPU F@H can use? I'd probly run it 50% at night or something maybe more.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2009)

You change it in the configuration setup,  when you get to change advanced options,  select yes,  and then you get the option to change %.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2009)

deathmore said:


> How do you add your ps3 to fahmon to see how many ppd your getting?



You can't.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 9, 2009)

deathmore said:


> How do you add your ps3 to fahmon to see how many ppd your getting?



Actually it is possible to do this, but not inside of the PS3 OS, you would have to install ubuntu and install F@H inside of linux. This would inevitably fold with lower PPD because in ubuntu the OS is only able to access 2 cores, if linux was able to tap into the RSX GPU and it had a reliable GPU folding client it would be worth doing...


----------



## Homeless (Jan 9, 2009)

I can fold and play warcraft at the same time apparently, so my quad should be working 24/7 pretty much :]


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 9, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I can fold and play warcraft at the same time apparently, so my quad should be working 24/7 pretty much :]



You do realise that F@H takes your SPARE CPU and GPU time so it doesn't matter if you're gaming, although you'll get a lower PPD as it's not getting the full power.


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 9, 2009)

Just busted my way into the top 100 of the TPU team... now the hard graft begins!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2009)

And the HTPC goes back to slave-folding duties....

I just picked up 2 - XFX 9600GSO's for 79.99 each @ CompUSA. They had a half a pallet of them I was tempting to just buy an armload and charge it to a credit card. I have two more of these cards folding for months now and they ROCK for 9600's. Well, gotta get installing. Look's like another 8K PPD coming online for TPU tonite


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Original or New gso's?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Original or New gso's?



Old school....96 shaders. These are the same one's that were on Newegg(sold out now), but no shipping and instant gratification of buying in store.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

Wish I could buy 9600 for 80 bucks over here. 

But I'm very happy for you Buck. 

I was having some CPU high temps with a Pentium Dual Core 3.6Ghz. I'm very sure that this CPU is a power hog! But when you get stuff for free, can't complain.

I installed a "Big Typhoon"  to contain the heat. The results were good. Max temp getting now is 51C - before was around 65C+.

News about the TPU sig with the team number?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2009)

HeHe for 80 bucks here you got a 8500gt. 

Very nice card BUCK


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey mmaakk  I'm @ 11k ppd and still looking for a F%?$%%$ mobo 

During the week end i'm adding another gpu


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Hey mmaakk  I'm @ 11k ppd and still looking for a F%?$%%$ mobo
> 
> During the week end i'm adding another gpu



Can't you find a dual pci-e mobo used?

Look at computer recycling warehouses. You might get lucky and find a good deal.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you know of any good place in Toronto for used parts,cause in Montreal ain't worth it.
People wants too much for used parts (almost same as new) 

Probably have to take a trip in T.o. really soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Old school....96 shaders. These are the same one's that were on Newegg(sold out now), but no shipping and instant gratification of buying in store.



what are the new ones?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Wish I could buy 9600 for 80 bucks over here.
> 
> But I'm very happy for you Buck.
> 
> ...


is this a Pentium D based on the P4 or the Pentium Dual core based on the Core 2


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Do you know of any good place in Toronto for used parts,cause in Montreal ain't worth it.
> People wants too much for used parts (almost same as new)
> 
> Probably have to take a trip in T.o. really soon



Deal. I will keep my eyes open for something. Let you know, if I find good stuff, I can maybe get it for you and when you come to Toronto you pickup with me! 

You are very welcome to visit me. I can assure plenty of beer if you come ...hehehe


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is this a Pentium D based on the P4 or the Pentium Dual core based on the Core 2



Is the version before the core 2 duo came out. LGA 775


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool let me know if you see any dual pci-e mobo.

As for the beer let me guess...Heineken?   

Thanks a lot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Is the version before the core 2 duo came out. LGA 775



so it is the PD that is 2 P4s glued together   i think you could get 4-5ghz out of the chip.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so it is the PD that is 2 P4s glued together   i think you could get 4-5ghz out of the chip.



I'm not doing CPU folding with this rig. I have 3 ATI GPU clients with it. The CPU gets very busy with the clients!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I'm not doing CPU folding with this rig. I have 3 ATI GPU clients with it. The CPU gets very busy with the clients!



ok then... if you did fold with it i would highly recommend you clock that bitch but since ur using it for GPU then i don't see any problem. what board you running it on?


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok then... if you did fold with it i would highly recommend you clock that bitch but since ur using it for GPU then i don't see any problem. what board you running it on?



The board on top of the pic is an ASUS A8N-SLI DELUXE

The mobo with the PD cpu (bottom) is an ASUS P5N32-SLI SE DELUXE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> The board on top of the pic is an ASUS A8N-SLI DELUXE
> 
> The mobo with the PD cpu is an ASUS P5N32-SLI SE DELUXE



thanks


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Any of you guys in Canada,  if you run across a cheap/used sli amd mobo,  I could use it!  My server board is only single pci-e,  and I have an 8800gs that needs to be folding.  I can't run it with my 280 on my main rig,  but it will run with my 9800gtx.  I could just swap cpu,  ram ect.  The current mobo in it needs to be thrown out.  M2N-E,  already replaced once,  I hate it,  and it's dying again,  I really need to replace it!  I have paypal,  but not sure when I'll have money,  so let me know please?


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 10, 2009)

*points per day?*

Just wondering how i calculate my ppd- is there site that will give me stats for each work unit or do i just do the maths myself?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2009)

Use FahMon and it will keep track of all your clients.

EDIT: Try here

http://www.fahmon.net/


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 10, 2009)

Use FahMon:

http://www.fahmon.net/download.html


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2009)

WoW almost 300k!!!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone following this thread?  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1151511&posted=1#post1151511  GTX280's for $200


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Anyone following this thread?  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1151511&posted=1#post1151511  GTX280's for $200


Oh yeah, been watching that one all day. It's a great deal, but too much card for me.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 10, 2009)

You have 14 PCs though, it wouldn't make that much difference to your PPD!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2009)

Well,  I finally passed poor Skitzo,  hope he comes back!  Now it's time for my 280 to rest,  until  I can afford cooling for it.  My 9800gtx stays under 58c at all times,  so it stays folding 24/7.  When I get a sli board,  I'll add my 8800gs to take up some of the loss.  I have to protect this 280,  I can't replace it.  Sorry for the reduction,   Fold On!


----------



## Birdman86 (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't the GTX 280 designed to be a high end card that should be able to wihtstand even some tweaking and playing with water cooling or even LN2.

Maybe I'm the one that should be worried about temperatures. Just noticed that my GF8800GT with stock cooler folds EUE-free at 95 degrees celsius. 
Maybe I should push the fan to 100% because it only hits 45% with stock settings. And that card now runs only at 1651 shader, rest stock. The card also has the early cooler with small fan.

My other GF8800GT has Zalman cooler and that GPU1 is now at 83 degrees. However, that card has reference pcb without any cooling for mosfets and memory. I've also got some weird UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors with that card only 1-3 seconds after loading a new WU. Other WU's always reach 100% and those errors happen 0-2 times a day.

I've also been lazy and haven't installed any fans around my cards. Do you think that I should build better cooling to save those cards?

Last days I've struggled with issues in my only game, IL-2 Sturmovik. I finally solved them with 185.20 drivers, but now RivaTuner can't see the clocks of my GPU1. Also my P5N-E SLI mobo needed a bios update to be stable in games. I'll also have to forget high-speed SMP folding with that mobo.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 11, 2009)

Here my temp 

8800gs  57c   720/1782/800
9800gt  52c   720/1782/900
4850     51c   675/1000

I install a huge fan on each rig (living room fan)  95c seem very hot for me.


----------



## Birdman86 (Jan 11, 2009)

I sorted the cooling with an unused 20 cm board fan:

Close up without cover paper:






With cover paper installed:





Now GPU0 at 80 degrees celsius with fan set at 50% with RivaTuner
and GPU1 at 72 degrees celsius. 
The noise level also dropped a lot thanks to the big and powerful board fan.

I wish I could OC that cooler GPU a bit, but now RivaTuner can't do that. In my previous attempt 1720 MHz shader EUE'd two times, 1699 MHz stable, but that was before the additional cooling. Luckily it's factory OC'd to 650/1625/900.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 11, 2009)

Now i think is better like that for your card.   i use the same fan for my 3 rigs


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah I just picked up a 9" desk fan for £5 to help with my cooling as well.Hopefully will help with my cooling as well.
My HD3870 is at ~85C and the 9600GSO ~75


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 11, 2009)

My room temp is @ 29c today,but it winter over here so i open my windows (-20c today)


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 11, 2009)

*Temperature Problems????*

*Go NAKED!* 

4 out of my 6 folding rigs are NAKED!

Now ask me if I have any kind of temp. issues?

Everybody cool @ mmaakk's place!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *Go NAKED!*
> 
> 4 out of my 6 folding rigs are NAKED!
> 
> ...





I guess it is all that beer that keeps them cool 

EDIT:You just gave me an idea with the foam under the mobo's...been looking for something like that for mine and I think I have some lying around.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, I love it! Keep posting up folding pron pics.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 11, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I guess it is all that beer that keeps them cool
> 
> EDIT:You just gave me an idea with the foam under the mobo's...been looking for something like that for mine and I think I have some lying around.



oily_17, Please don't even mention something like that! (don't give my rigs ideas).

My bills are high enough with only me drinking here. 

Fold ON TPU!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> oily_17, Please don't even mention something like that! (don't give my rigs ideas).
> 
> My bills are high enough with only me drinking here.
> 
> Fold ON TPU!



  I know ....just imagine if we had to buy them drink to fold 

My 9600GSO's at the moment


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 11, 2009)

*Naturism TPU F@H Club*



oily_17 said:


> I know ....just imagine if we had to buy them drink to fold
> 
> My 9600GSO's at the moment



I knew I wasn't alone! 

Way to go oily_17!

Once you find I way to keep all the wire organized, going naked is super!

I guess more pics will come after me and oily_17 *breaking the ice*  ...hehe


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah this is only a temporary setup until I get my attic sorted.
Then my folding rigs will all be going up there where they can all get naked together and no one can see


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't run my rigs naked cause (3 F$% cats + 1 dog and 2 kids).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I can't run my rigs naked cause (3 F$% cats + 1 dog and 2 kids).



i have ran mine naked and i have 2 cats 1 dog 2 rabbits but no kids


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 11, 2009)

My cats are innocent + my 2 kids like to play in the house with ball and stuff like that.I try once but a ball felt on my mobo and my pc freeze.So i take no chance.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Also it is not nice when your neighbours dog tries to eat your GPU's..had that happen to me once

That dog will eat anything!!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

Getting that tomorrow morning,need some mod for better air flow. (thanks dad)

oily_17:Holy cow !! what kind of dog is it?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> oily_17:Holy cow !! what kind of dog is it?



It's a Doberman ...dopey but lovable...the wife treats it like our own and it can open our back door if not locked and just wanders around the house.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

*smp info?*

Is it only me or other people as the same issue,The jobs finish but can't send my result always that same error.

Now i'm running a monoprocesor client instead of nothing.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 12, 2009)

My desktop and laptop running at full makes my room a full 10 degree hotter then the rest of the house lol

Installed the Windows 7 Beta, so far looks like everything is running (and folding) fine. Had to caress it a bit to fold but now is working. (Interesting note: the windows rating is now out of 7.9 and when I ran it I got only a 5.5 (I was folding at the same time to be fair, but in vista I got a 5.9)

My vista laptop is deciding to act up now so I can't fold on the gpu anymore (went from ~700ppd to ~150 overnight  ) May just put it back to mac.... unless windows 7 magically appears on it lol

And my folding may go down for awhile as I get everything working right.. but I should be able to keep at least something going at all times.


@stanhemi
Oh and that's what kept happening to my q6600... could never fix it so I'm running mono too


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Is it only me or other people as the same issue,The jobs finish but can't send my result always that same error.
> 
> Now i'm running a monoprocesor client instead of nothing.


*
To everyone having problems with 6.20 SMP:*

Have you upgraded to 6.23 Beta R1? That's what i had to do with 5 rigs. Look at the bottom of the page for* "Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.23)" *. Just delete the old executable and paste this one in.

Here is the link:http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
*
****************************************************
Back to the rig pics. I have not posted this one in a while. My flagship dual 8800GTS 512/E8400/P5Q Pro. I just cleaned her out this weekend. Isn't she pretty?






Here's the good ol' HTPC pulling duty again with 2x 9600GSO's. The addition of these 2 cards bring the farm total to 20 GPU. 






And, since were on the subject of dogs, meet Lexy. She has chewed alot of stuff(drywall, baseboards, etc...), but GPU's have luckily not been included.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

20 GPU's..I thought I was loud with 3...Lexy looks kind of relaxed...just like our old black lab, I miss Jan, a very good gun dog who never got over excited.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

I just joined,a nd im excited as hell. i'll fold at night, and at day when im not using my computer, lol.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> 20 GPU's..I thought I was loud with 3...Lexy looks kind of relaxed...just like our old black lab, I miss Jan, a very good gun dog who never got over excited.



LOL, she knows how to chill. She 10 yrs old and has been practicing that alot. 

Oily_17, Do you have the 9600GSO's that are *768mb DDR2*? If yes, what kinda PPD you getting and at what clocks?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

No they are the 384mb one's and I get about ~3950PPD with a slight overclock on the shaders

EDIT:654/1844 on the OC-memory at stock


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

so, what does the program use more, the gfx card or the cpu and ram?  Will it work faster with the gfx overclocked or the cpu.  Btw my system specs are accurat except the gfx card is at stock currently.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

I drop-in the binary  for current Windows SMP console client (6.23) and now i see 2 times same project is it normal ?

I never see 2 project with my older intallation. Thanks


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> so, what does the program use more, the gfx card or the cpu and ram?  Will it work faster with the gfx overclocked or the cpu.  Btw my system specs are accurat except the gfx card is at stock currently.



For sure your gpu will crush more WU.Overclocked only the shader core.You can add smp client to the 3 other core of your cpu.Ask advice to BUCK NASTY or mmaakk


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> For sure your gpu will crush more WU.Overclocked only the shader core.



lol, my system was slightly unstable running F&H and watching a DVD, working the forums and talking on im all at once, until i upped my gfx card. should i unlink it and run the shader clock higher then normal? does it show much of a difference? 

I have a GTX 280 on the way, will be curious to see how much better things roll. The screen with the proteins looks really cool.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea unlink it .If i understand your running systray client,better switch to the console client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I drop-in the binary  for current Windows SMP console client (6.23) and now i see 2 times same project is it normal ?
> 
> I never see 2 project with my older installation. Thanks


I only show one instance running with my rigs. How many Fahcore a0 or a1 do you show in Task Manager Processes? It should be 4 Fahcores for -SMP.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

unlinked it and things are going good. slight slowness on the gfx card, but im sure that's because its 4000/10000 done.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> unlinked it and things are going good. slight slowness on the gfx card, but im sure that's because its 4000/10000 done.




EDIT: Buck Nasty, can i copy your F&H sig and use it in my sig to replace that Speed test sign?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have not run SMP for a long time now, but it always took a slight increase in Vcore to run SMP on what I thought was a stable machine.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 4 instance running BUCK,seem like something wrong again?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> The screen with the proteins looks really cool.


You need to dump the system tray client and download the console client. Yea, the folding atoms look cool, but its killing your production having the GPU render those visuals. Please swap it. Download Fahmon to monitor the client progress. We will help you set it up.




stanhemi said:


> I have 4 instance running BUCK,seem like something wrong again?



Nope, your good. That's the same thing i have(4 cores running under 1 SMP instance). Just make sure the smp cores are not running on the same CPU core as the GPU client(s).




pepsi71ocean said:


> EDIT: Buck Nasty, can i copy your F&H sig and use it in my sig to replace that Speed test sign?


Absolutely. It was created for all team members


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm using smp affinity core cpu 0 = fahcore_a1  (x4)                  
                                    cpu 1 = fahcore_11

I use Priffinity for my p4/8800gs (only gpu client)    

Thanks BUCK NASTY i really appreciate your help on this one


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I'm using smp affinity core cpu 0 = fahcore_a1  (x4)
> cpu 1 = fahcore_11
> 
> 
> Thanks BUCK NASTY i really appreciate your help on this one


Yep, that's the same core affinity set-up I use

*P.S. TechPowerup! is currently ranked #110 in da' World!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You need to dump the system tray client and download the console client. Yea, the folding atoms look cool, but its killing your production having the GPU render those visuals. Please swap it. Download Fahmon to monitor the client progress. We will help you set it up.



I had the other one, but it kep crashing, so got this one. I have the visuals x'ed out and i run about 100 per min. Between 11:22 to 11:42 i went through 2000 on the machine.  Ive raised the shader clock to 3/4 stable and the system is fine. I have F&H running on 2 of the 4 cores, both cores are at around 98%. the gfx card is overclocked about 40%, except the shader clock which is way off. 

I think the folding atoms are cool for a screen saver, will be using it as one, especially during parties. 

Oh, what did you mean by Please swap it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Oh, what did you mean by Please swap it.


I meant swap the Tray Client for the Console Client. Console is more efficient at producing PPD.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

@pepsi71ocean If it keep crashing it probably a bad overclocked.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> @pepsi71ocean If it keep crashing it probably a bad overclocked.



it was crashing on stock, even on a overclock that is 12hours stable on furmark. I think it might have been a driver issue or something. Thus i found the next one and that one seem to work great.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Buck for the SMP 6.23 link.

Now my X6800 is back freaking folding!!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

Ya BUCK make me a nice birthday present with this link lol,now i'm back on track with my cpu folding


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Ya BUCK make me a nice birthday present with this link lol,now i'm back on track with my cpu folding



*Happy Birthday stanhemi!!!!*

Will drink one to celebrate over here, OK? (after work...) 

All the BEST!!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats Stanhemi  How old?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

32 years old.    thanks lightofhonor


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 12, 2009)

lol wow you make me feel young  I just turned 20 last wednesday.

Anyone out there younger than me?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey lightofhonor,to make feel you younger.My oldest kid turning 14 years old really soon.  (i try to use is pc for folding but he don't want lol)

Happy Belated Birthday! lightofhonor


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2009)

Lightofhonor said:


> lol wow you make me feel young  I just turned 20 last wednesday.
> 
> Anyone out there younger than me?



i'm only 17


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 12, 2009)

16 'nd a bit.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> My oldest kid turning 14 years old really soon.  (i try to use is pc for folding but he don't want lol)



Explain to him what Eminent Domain means(all your CPU cycle belong to us). I command you to enslave his rig in the name of TPU.

Oh, as far as age, I'm about to turn 41 but on the internetz I feel 21


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Install it and don't let him see that it's running!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Explain to him what Eminent Domain means(all your CPU cycle belong to us). I command you to enslave his rig in the name of TPU.
> 
> Oh, as far as age, I'm about to turn 41 but on the internetz I feel 21



He said no problem if a buy him a ps3 lol 459,99$

P.S: My ATI client running only 548pt WU since this morning @ 4300ppd   
(before this morning only 384pt's @ 3000ppd)


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> He said no problem if a buy him a ps3 lol 459,99$
> 
> P.S: My ATI client running only 548pt WU since this morning @ 4300ppd
> (before this morning only 384pt's @ 3000ppd)



But then we'd have to use that to fold too!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 12, 2009)

So for what I can see, *Papa Buck is our Elderly Folding Member*. Hehe Papa!! 

Now everybody is warned: 

"DO WHATEVER PAPA BUCK SAYS" 

By the way, I'm turning 31 - February 1st.

If you are wondering to buy me a present, I will be happy with a GTX 295!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont think my atom has finished a WU yet lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i dont think my atom has finished a WU yet lol



how many days it been folding also are you running SMP?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many days it been folding also are you running SMP?



pssht i dont remember what i installed and like 36hrs


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 13, 2009)

i just turned 20 and i would like next years birthday present now please, lol.

Ive bene folding non stop since i installed it, i tend to forget it even is running, lol.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow,  6k points per day just from my 9800gtx,  simply because it's getting continuous 480 point jobs and I'm using 1.15 core.  Only mild oc on it.  My 280 was getting about the same on all 384 pointers....  I see ncix finally has the hr03 gtx coolers listed,  only about 2 months before they actually stock them!  Jeez all this talk about ages,  I'm the old coot around here,  48,  got ya all beat heheh!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if I'd see any difference in PPD between the DDR3 9600GSO and the DDR2 model (both having 96 shaders)?  Just curious, I know with my 8800gt's my PPD is almost exclusively dependent on my shader clocks rather than core or mem, but I know there's a big difference in memory bandwidth between the two versions.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Does anyone know if I'd see any difference in PPD between the DDR3 9600GSO and the DDR2 model (both having 96 shaders)?  Just curious, I know with my 8800gt's my PPD is almost exclusively dependent on my shader clocks rather than core or mem, but I know there's a big difference in memory bandwidth between the two versions.


Yes, the DDR2 version only has a 128bit Memory bus and gets about 20% less PPD. I found out the hard way and bought 2 of them. Heavy o/c's get me about 3385 ppd on the 384pt WU's. I would move up to the 9800GT cards instead of these.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

Honestly,  don't think it would be a big difference.  Gpu and shaders do the processing,  memory isn't really that important.  I actually underclock my vid card ram for folding now.  Makes no diff...
Edit:  crap,  didn't realize those were 128 bit.... no point


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry Buck, you lost the *TPU F@H Elderly Crown*.

*johnspack* is the new "old King"

PS. So weird, johnspack. In my thoughts you were a Teenager from West Canada! hehe


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2009)

Heheh,  I try to be "young at heart"!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 13, 2009)

Currently folding stable on a new OC. 600/ 1650/ 925 on single 8800GTX with HR-03 and 92mm Panaflo running at 57Celcius max load. Anyone have any suggestions for a better OC for folding while I'm away from my rig? 1700MHz shaders seams to corrupt and crash F@H WU's. 5529.60PPD.

Update: also now 24th on the TPU folding team.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone looking for some additional cards for cheap check this deal out:

http://www.ncixus.com/products/33527/EN8800GS/HTDP/384M/ASUS/

ASUS 8800GS 384MB for only $37.35 after mail in rebate


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice find


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally fix my issue with smp client (use the link of  Buck  ) and need to run my cpu @ stock clock with 1,25 vcore.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 14, 2009)

got my computer out of the OR, and she now has a GTX 280 sitting inside her. now folding should be crazy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2009)

Been out of town for a few days and finally got home tonight. Took a chance and let the farm fold in my absence. I had to underclock a few troublesome cards, but only came home to 1-EUE, which isn't that bad. I see the Nvidia 511 pt WU are back, as well as 480 pt and 353 pt. I got 14 GPU's folding the 511pt now. It's cutting me down 10000 ppd overall. I hope this does not last too long. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 15, 2009)

I had a run there for about 4 days straight of all 480's while using the 1.15 core.  Now I'm getting a blend of 353's and 511's.  I love the 353's, like the 480's, neutral with the 384's, and don't like the 511's.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Buck ,I get only 511pt WU since this morning and that drop my ppd a lot 

I have to stop folding tomorrow morning between 6-9 a.m and 5-8 p.m.Today power went down twice 
(We have to save the electricity " deep freeze eastern canada")


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 15, 2009)

I just started folding my 4850 again. I did a clean install of windows 7 this time.. I can't get the smp client to work (i'll put up a screen if I can) because it says it can't install mpich or something...

EDIT: added the screen of what the install said.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I see the Nvidia 511 pt WU are back, as well as 480 pt and 353 pt. I got 14 GPU's folding the 511pt now. It's cutting me down 10000 ppd overall. I hope this does not last too long. How is everyone else doing?





stanhemi said:


> Hi Buck ,I get only 511pt WU since this morning and that drop my ppd a lot



I'm joining the party. My PPD sucks all the way today. I was looking my points during work today and I thought maybe a rig or two were down.

But when I got home that I realized. Yep 511 WUs are back.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah all cards running 511 WU ....even my ATI card had some yesterday but it is back to 548 WU...the rest are still getting 511's

Having some trouble getting WU and sending results yesterday as well.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all,

I was going to wait until i got my new 4850 but it seems to be taking forever to arrive and shall have a word with the person sending it accordingly.

At the moment I am at college and wont be back to install any instances of F@H on my computer until aroun 6pm (GMT). You guys got any advice now on what is best to do/install?

Last time I had my FX62 and my current 3850, and i kept getting errors, saying that the CPU F@H could not start because of something, so i just got rid of it. It was only getting me 300 odd ppd anyway so wasn't really bothered.

Now however i have a E8600 that needs to be Overclocked (a lot or just slightly i haven't decided yet, and i will have to turn off speed step) and the same 3850 as before. I used to get 2000+ppd so i am at least looking for 3000ppd... any of you got an estimate on what it may turn out to be? This will also be running 2GB's DDR3... I don't know if that will change anything or what.

I miss not folding and feel guilty that i'm not! even if it just the odd 2000ppd, it isn't big like you guys but still... I wants to take part!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm gonna start folding again with my new GTX 280 when I get my new power supply. I don't think running my 280 on a 500w with the adapters at full load for 24+ hours is a good idea lol


----------



## johnspack (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh oh,  my week+ long streak of 480s on my 9800gtx are over,  511s now,  2k ppd decrease,  ug!  Can't wait till I get my hr03 gtx in a month or 2 so I can fold more on the big card.  I've been throwing a job or 2 in from the 280 just to keep my average from bombing so bad!  Fold On!


----------



## GIGGLA (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello all does anyone know how I can fold and game at the same time on my quad core without any stuttering or hitching in the video game. I've tried different affinities and priorities but could'nt get it right still. Thanks for help!

The main game I play online -Trackmania United Forever is really designed for one core but will use a little of another core also.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 16, 2009)

GIGGLA said:


> Hello all does anyone know how I can fold and game at the same time on my quad core without any stuttering or hitching in the video game. I've tried different affinities and priorities but could'nt get it right still. Thanks for help!
> 
> The main game I play online -Trackmania United Forever is really designed for one core but will use a little of another core also.



yea, play the game in windowed mode, that is what i do. Although it still stutters with me just not as much. Although i also watch tv, and talk on im at the same time.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 17, 2009)

I just got this F@H error after my WU finished.







Anyone know what this means?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2009)

My GTX 280 is getting 5900-6000 PPD, is that normal?


----------



## Homeless (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually just reinstalled and it works now.  No idea what caused it


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 17, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I just got this F@H error after my WU finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the time deleting the work folder or reinstall the client will fix this issue.Can be a corrupt WU.

Keep folding


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 17, 2009)

*Back online, after almost 24H without electricity.* A massive blackout that has affected thousands downtown and in the west end Toronto.

The result: 3K points last 24H :shadedshu


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 17, 2009)

ishhhh....me too i probably lost the power soon,the power cut twice again today.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *Back online, after almost 24H without electricity.* A massive blackout that has affected thousands downtown and in the west end Toronto.
> 
> The result: 3K points last 24H :shadedshu



I could look at the points and tell something was wrong on your end. I thought you quit folding. Good to have you back up


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 17, 2009)

*Cold temps*

My place was without heating for the last 24H (blackout). The temperatures are around -20C over here (-30C windchill).

So when I powered-up my rigs, look how the GPUs temps were:






Does anybody has a cooler GPU?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Does anybody has a cooler GPU? [/COLOR]



yep, if i drag my rig outside i get temps in the negative numbers, lol Its 5F out with windhcil its -10, idk what that is in celcious.  All i know is my diesel block is nice and warn, all plugged in. Wish i put in straight 10w oil instead of 15w



Im running the F@H x86 version, i believe that is the console version yes? so far no crashing or hang's, i red downloaded it and it seem to work fine. Does the x86 version use the gpu as well or just the cpu? can i have more then one instance of F@H running, ie like F@Hx86, and F@H gpu version, or 2 x86 versions running at once?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 17, 2009)

I am seriosuly wanting to get my system outside to see what will happen and how far 0 degree weather will take me.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2009)

well I've put both my rigs to folding.

Dont seem to be doing bad at it either, my score on TPU's team as of tonight-

130  BarbaricSoul  7717  28

I installed the high performance version of F@H on my gtx260 system and my score took off


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 17, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well I've put both my rigs to folding.
> 
> Dont seem to be doing bad at it either, my score on TPU's team as of tonight-
> 
> ...



Thanks for joining BarbaricSoul 

You can monitor your points using fahmon

http://www.fahmon.net/download.html

------------------------------------------------------

Buck, 7 Million...

I will start the congrats for you every 10 million. You make a million too often!!  

Just kidding...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm getting 6600 PPD on my 280, that good or what?

EDIT: Showing 6700 now


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm getting 6600 PPD on my 280, that good or what?
> 
> EDIT: Showing 6700 now



how do i know what the PPD is? im running a 280 and ide like to know.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 17, 2009)

Shadow,  that is normal on some jobs,  others you'll see upto 8000,  on an amd,  don't expect more....


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> how do i know what the PPD is? im running a 280 and ide like to know.



You can use Fahmon that mmaakk linked in this post -



mmaakk said:


> Thanks for joining BarbaricSoul
> 
> You can monitor your points using fahmon
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone else getting these random crashes and failed WU's?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Buck, 7 Million...
> 
> ...



Thanks mmaakk, I'm trying to squeeze 83K ppd out of these rigs on a daily basis(approx 581k ppd/wk). I have even joined the naked rig club and have a Biostar 790GX/9850BE folding SMP with no clothes on




Steevo said:


> I am seriosuly wanting to get my system outside to see what will happen and how far 0 degree weather will take me.


Lol, i'm from Florida, so i always get a giggle out of backyard benchruns in sub-zero temps(i'm jealous). I will say it's cold down here right now(40 outside/55 inside with fan in window).


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 17, 2009)

how many instances of F@H x86 can i have running per CPU core? I was thinking about running 3 or 4 copies of F@H if i can squeeze them on two core's on the quad. Has anyone done this yet? does it affect coding or anything? 

Also im still running the gpu version, although it seems to some times slow the computer down, even with a gtx 280 at the heels.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> how many instances of F@H x86 can i have running per CPU core? I was thinking about running 3 or 4 copies of F@H if i can squeeze them on two core's on the quad. Has anyone done this yet? does it affect coding or anything?
> 
> Also im still running the gpu version, although it seems to some times slow the computer down, even with a gtx 280 at the heels.



How many PPD are you getting from SMP now? I would lock the GTX280 onto one core(#3) and let one instance of SMP float on the 3 remaining cores(0,1,&2). You have already isolated the GPU and CPU clients on separate cores, right? Do you use "Get & Set Affinity"?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How many PPD are you getting from SMP now? I would lock the GTX280 onto one core(#3) and let one instance of SMP float on the 3 remaining cores(0,1,&2). You have already isolated the GPU and CPU clients on separate cores, right? Do you use "Get & Set Affinity"?



you have me lost, with PPD's and what not. as far as i have it set up i use core 4, im not sure what SMP is. I wasn't sure if i could run more then one copy of F@H because it doesn't use 100% of the core.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> you have me lost, with PPD's and what not. as far as i have it set up i use core 4, im not sure what SMP is. I wasn't sure if i could run more then one copy of F@H because it doesn't use 100% of the core.


SMP is a great client for owners of powerful quad CPU's. It runs 4 clients simultaneously to max out all avail cores. Run it on the first 3 cores and GPU on the last core. They must be kept separate or, you will lose points(the clients fight for CPU cycles).This is where an affinity changer comes in. It will assign clients of your choice to specific cores of the CPU. Google "Get & Set Affinity" and chose the quad core program.

This is what the dual core looks like:


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, so just installed the client, and am folding for 50711 (I assume I got that right) and am under this name I go by here. I currently am using GPU2 and its on a 9800GTX. Its estimating 1.5 hours so far. Anything I should do to optimize performance (close threads in Task Manager, not run iTunes or the like etc)?

Also, in time I'll get my second 9800GTX folding when I either make myself a dummy plug or I get a second monitor again. Until then I was checking to see if its possible to run the CPU and GPU client at once. As far as I've heard as long as its 1 CPU core per client (so when I have 2 GTXs I can't also run a CPU client because I'm only dual core). Is this right? If so, how do I go about this. If this has been answered already, sorry.  =x

Lastly, in the coming months as summer comes along when my gas bill will be going down I've decided that I hate having money and would rather spend it on utilities. Should I get ambitious enough I'll hook up all my half builts and laptop and run F@H on them too.


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2009)

Dag yall. My 9800gt is tearing through work units. Glad to be part of the team. However the SMP client is giving me problems. It won't auto-start with windows (dragging the shortcut to the startup part folder in the start menu). Gives me some BS about MPI not working or something. The GPU client is folding like an experianced housewife though. Over 10k points per day... I am wondering if my 6800xt will fold the GPU client. If not that computer has an 850MHz Duron in it, I can't imagine it being too helpful. Maybe I'll get a 2400xt or something at income tax time if the 6800xt won't do it.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it even possible to have the SMP client autostart?  I have to enter username / pw every first run


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I used to do it all the time. After I got the client configured I just drag and drop it into the startup folder in the start menu, but it's not working now. I dunno. I'm pretty sure it gives me some error about MPI not working. The GPU client autostarts just fine though. I wonder if it would work without the gpu client...

Eh I'm not too worried about it. The GPU crunches so much faster and I'm getting around 1k per WU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2009)

hat said:


> The GPU client is folding like an experienced housewife



OMG, that's sig quality right there.

OK, were going to configure SMP. First, for SMP to run, you must have a password on your system. Go into the programs files and run the Install.bat file. It will as for username------> do not enter anything, just hit return. Then it will ask for password--------> enter your username password. It will say"if you see this twice, MPI is working". Now delete all shortcuts that you made for SMP. Create a new shortcut. Bring up shortcut properties and at the end of the target filepath add " -smp", with there being 1 space between the original target and "-smp". Run the shortcut and enter the client info and you on your way to higher ppd!!!!



hat said:


> Yeah, I used to do it all the time. After I got the client configured I just drag and drop it into the startup folder in the start menu, but it's not working now. I dunno. I'm pretty sure it gives me some error about MPI not working. The GPU client autostarts just fine though. I wonder if it would work without the gpu client...
> 
> Eh I'm not too worried about it. The GPU crunches so much faster and I'm getting around 1k per WU.


 After setting up the above shortcut, add it to the start up menu and you should be fine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> . As far as I've heard as long as its 1 CPU core per client (so when I have 2 GTXs I can't also run a CPU client because I'm only dual core)



No problem, GPU2 loves multiple clients on the same core. I run 4xGPU2 on 1 core my AMD X2's on 4 different rigs. Even the low level CPU's have no problem feeding multi GPU2.

Follow my directions above to set up the MPICH smp client. Now,after you have completed that, we need to a use "Get & Set Affinity". This will allow you to lock the clients to separate cores of your E8500. I have an E8400 @ 3.6Ghz and I get between 1300-1700 ppd with SMP on a single core, depending on the work unit. I also run 2-8800GTS G92 on the other core, so my set-up would be similar to yours. My rig yields about 13.5K ppd.  It is a very stable configuration and was my first for dedicated folding. This is my main rig and I game/surf all day with no issues. I always shut down SMP when gaming and drop my primary GPU back to default clocks to avoid artifact's in-game. No prob running GPU2 continuously during games. Hope this helps


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2009)

Unable to connect to 'xxxxx:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to xxxxx on port 8676, exhausted all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to xxxxx on port 8676, No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (errno 1006
1)
Press any key to continue . . .


I get that right after entering my account's password in the 'Install.bat' it comes with for the SMP client (answer to Hat's post that I am doing as well). Any ideas?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2009)

i haven't folded in 24 hours. I'm not sure what is causing the instability. I noticed it the other day, i was playing Sim City 4 and i was watching a movie on WMP. I then paused the F@H x86 thinking that would fix it, but no dice.

Does the x86 use the graphics card to fold? or is that just the GPU version?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Unable to connect to 'xxxxx:8676',
> sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
> MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to xxxxx on port 8676, exhausted all endpoints (errno -1)
> MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to xxxxx on port 8676, No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. (errno 1006
> ...



Delete all previous installs on your rig, then restart the SMP install process.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeez,  I hope Beertinted is ok,  haven't seen points by him in 2 days!??


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still here and folding....  just had to take the rigs down for the weekend, some friends were visiting and took over the computer/second bedroom here in the apartment.  I actually have two more cards now (ASUS 8800GS with their Glaciator cooler) which I should have up and running mid-week!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah,  good,  now you can zoom past me!  Letting my 280 have a few jobs,  I finally got one of those mysterious 353 jobs,  8500ppd!  Although on a tweaked intel I'll bet I'd get 9k....


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 19, 2009)

On the 353 jobs I get 5800 PPD on my 8800GT with the shaders at 1836.  Right now I have two 511pt. jobs cranking out the heat.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm down with 1 ATI HD3870. I was folding this babe with a HD3870X2. I was having weird problems with this rig - going down all the time - very unstable. So I removed the 3870 Sat.

Until now the rig is 100%. So I guess was a PSU problem.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2009)

Darn,  my 280 got hit right away with a 511 pointer,  too much heat.  Shut down till my hr03.. My little 9800gtx is still folding like a trooper at under 60c!
Edit:  bah,  still going to squeeze a few out,  discovered I could flush my work cache till I get a 353 pointer again...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm back to my folding now, i think i have got them set up right. Will let it go for a day or two and then review it to see if i can get more out of it.

I do know that i'm getting ~250ppd on the E8600 and ~1700ppd on the 3850. Does this seem low to you guys?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 19, 2009)

your cpu is really too low but the 3850 is ok.  My e7200@3200 = 1100ppd on smp client and 500 ppd on regular x86 client


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm that is what i thought, i must have done something wrong. Will mess around and see what happens!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you using smp client? be sure you have 4 instance of fahcore a0 or a1  in task manager


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 19, 2009)

Have any of you 9600GSO owners even heard of being able to unlock the shaders to 128 and the memory bus to 256 bit as explained here:  http://forums.legitreviews.com/about19298.html

Seems like it could be legit; however, I wouldn't mind finding out if anyone has tried it out yet.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 20, 2009)

What happen  to our team pt's  ??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> What happen  to our team pt's  ??



Oh, I forgot to tell you guy's. I'm hoarding all the team points and saving them for a rainy day. Seriously, the stats server has not updated since 3pm EST. When it comes back online it will post all the points. They are kept in memory, so your not losing anything. Look for a big points update sometime on Tuesday.


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2009)

How many points is a typical GPU client work unit worth?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Delete all previous installs on your rig, then restart the SMP install process.




Sorry, it did nothing. Both clients uninstalled and reinstalled SMP. Still gave that on running install.bat and following instructions.



EDIT: Nevermind, I got the SMP client up and going. It should be going to run along with the console GPU client. Tomorrow I'm gonna see how my rig handles being on all day. Hopefully doesn't burn out, I just bought the thing. Cooling seems good and I'll check in the morning before I bust outta here for work. I visited The Source (our Circuit City under a diff name) and they didn't have resistors at all. Not sure how I'm going to pull off a dummy plug without any place to buy resistors around here. Oh and Buck, many thanks for your help.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 20, 2009)

hat said:


> How many points is a typical GPU client work unit worth?



It depends.. a 8600 will get 1000-1500ppd when a 280 could get upwards of 8000ppd. Ati cards get less at the moment.. a 3850 should get about 2000ppd where a 4850 will get about 3750ppd.

All of these are ballpark figures and vary a lot based on which work unit you are doing, but if you have one of these cards (or something in between) and get something within a few hundred points of these numbers you are fine. Clock speeds affect results a lot as well.


Edit: On a personal note, I really hate 511 pointers lol. Oh and I think with Windows 7 the interface is more GPU driven because my ppd can dip almost 1000ppd just when using basic things now.. (it was much less in vista)


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't mean points per day, I meant one work unit.

heh, the F@H stats server can't keep up with my 9800gt

buck how did you end up with 727 million points?


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jan 20, 2009)

lol oops. Ummm the sizes you most commonly see are 548, 511, 480, and 384... but I have see some weird ones


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ugh. Nevermind my previous post again. I got the SMP client working last night (as in it connected and downloaded and said it was starting). But then for the next 5 hours it was on 0%, with zero other activity on the computer. Even if the Work Unit was going to take 3 days to complete, It would have shown 6-7% done. I'm pretty sure something isn't right (though I don't know the average completion time on the differing work units, nor do I know the one I had) Its a good thing I don't let things go easy because this would have dissuaded me otherwise. However, I will find a place to buy resistors, I will make a dummy plug, I will get 1 SMP and 2 GPUs running, I will get this all figured out and it will be my W.U.s that cure cancer. You guys can fight each other over the other anomalies that form, I'll let you guys win a little. Anyways, any ideas as to why my SMP client wouldn't crunch anything?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 20, 2009)

ok i am having serious problems getting everything to work again like it was. I did download the SMP version and now the GPU2 version as well.

If i do this right i have to install the SMP as a service locking it to one of the cores, and then install the GPU and lock it to the other core. 

so only two installs - is this correct?!?!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 20, 2009)

I keep getting crashes and random errors. 

[09:54:23] Project: 5765 (Run 3, Clone 381, Gen 12)
[09:54:23] 
[09:54:23] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:54:23] Entering M.D.
[09:54:29] Working on Protein
[09:54:30] Client config found, loading data.
[09:54:30] mdrun_gpu returned 
[09:54:30] NANs detected on GPU
[09:54:30] 
[09:54:30] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:54:33] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:54:33] Sending work to server
[09:54:33] Project: 5765 (Run 3, Clone 381, Gen 12)
[09:54:33] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_07.dat
[09:54:33] - Error: Could not read unit 07 file. Removing from queue.
[09:54:33] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
[15:17:09] + Working...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.

[22:15:23] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[22:15:27] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[22:15:27] Sending work to server
[22:15:27] Project: 5765 (Run 3, Clone 381, Gen 12)
[22:15:27] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_02.dat
[22:15:27] - Error: Could not read unit 02 file. Removing from queue.
[22:15:27] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.


----------



## hat (Jan 21, 2009)

I got that when my video card's memory was clocked too high. I used to sit at 1080 (2160), now I sit at 1050 (2100)


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 21, 2009)

Knew I'd figure this out. Currently have SMP and a GPU2 running and crunching verified, seperate cpu cores using the Set & Get Affinity. You weren't lying about being able to run multiple GPU2s off one core letting SMP have the other. I could probably fit 3 GPU2s on 1 core of my e8500 if it weren't for the spike that comes along every now and again. Two should be fine on core1 and allow for my extra programs to work off Core1 as well. (The only thing set to Core0 is the SMP Fahcores) Next up will be finding some place to sell me resistors, making a dummy plug and prepping my second 9800 GTX to fold. Also setting the affinity of the GPU2 clients to the 2 cards. Also, just today got a 100 dollar a month raise so I shouldn't need to worry too much about extra energy bill.

That reminds me,  to CyberDruid on the 30 second dummy plug. Don't know if you'll see this or not.

Edit: Forgot, this will be the ol' girls inaugural 'run without being turned off for extended periods of time'. She's still new so I don't know how she'll handle it. Nothing is OC'ed and running in a cool case / good CPU heatsink. GPUs are stock cooling though. I suppose if this is what I'm doing with this computer I might need to look at OC'ing and better cooling. Bah, I needed more of a money sink anyways. How long do you guys run between shutdowns? I'd imagine you guys keep them up all the time. Any pointers that aren't so obvious?

Edit2: Temps holding stable at 78 C on loaded GPU, other is 66 C. Should be fine for now and I'll check again before I leave for work (won't be back to this thing for 18 hours). CPU is holding fine at 42-44 C. This should make a nice bump for PPD seeming its currently 146. Heh.


----------



## infrared (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm back folding again. Hopefully shouldn't be too long before i'm on the top 20 producers list again.

And wow, our team is #110! Lets get it under 100!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 21, 2009)

infrared said:


> I'm back folding again. Hopefully shouldn't be too long before i'm on the top 20 producers list again.
> 
> And wow, our team is #110! Lets get it under 100!



infrared, nice to hear from you again!  WELCOME BACK


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well my HD3870 has been playing about for a couple of days and I have been getting some BSOD's.....maybe a result of me flashing the bios alot of times over the weekend 

I also seem to be getting alot of 511 pointers which are driving my PPD down by ~2000

This just arrived the day courtesy of Fit's (cheers mate!!) -







So I thought I had better put it to work for awhile and see if I can boost my points a little


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 21, 2009)

Bwah haha! I knew something like this would happen. Woke up this morning to find a shutdown rig. Case lights / Fan LEDs on, nothing running. Still boots and gets into windows fine. Most likely shut down due to thermals. Only thing is the working 9800GTX was keeping 78 C for most the night and didn't show much variation. Can't really see why that would have caused it to crash.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 21, 2009)

Are your cards overclocked at all???  I was having instability problems some time ago while folding and it turned out my shaders were clocked too high.  It took me a while and a new PSU before I found out the cause, I was certain they were stable too.  I'd come back to my rig after work and everything would be running, I can't remember if the display was frozen or if I just got a black screen.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 21, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Are your cards overclocked at all???  I was having instability problems some time ago while folding and it turned out my shaders were clocked too high.  It took me a while and a new PSU before I found out the cause, I was certain they were stable too.  I'd come back to my rig after work and everything would be running, I can't remember if the display was frozen or if I just got a black screen.  Just something to keep in mind.





Nope, everything is stock clocks and has been stable so far. The only thing that I can think of is that my 8 gigs of ram is bought as 1000s, but they are recognized initially at 800 and you're supposed to 'OC' it to normal values in the bios. Technically an overclock but if I bought them rated at 1000 (they were cheaper than the 800s lol)... I'm going to try setting them to 800 default and seeing if that changes anything. Everything is brand new when it comes to mobo, proc, ram and psu.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2009)

Darn,  the hr-03 gtx cooler and fan won't fit in my main rig,  now I have to build another folding rig...  why does the darn thing have to be so big and intrusive??  And with fan it'll cost me around $140can.  Well,  guess my 280 is down for awhile!  My little 9800gtx is still pumping,  but choked by nothing  but 511 pointers,  which it's not good at...  The 280 was getting hit by non-stop 511s,  I finally took it apart and regreased it with AS5,  but not sure how temps will turn out.  Enjoy the 511 pointers everyone!


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

So I have my GTX's up and running, wanted to know what client was the best to run with them for folding?  Also should I leave them in SLI mode or will they fold better when SLI is disabled?  Thanks!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> So I have my GTX's up and running, wanted to know what client was the best to run with them for folding?  Also should I leave them in SLI mode or will they fold better when SLI is disabled?  Thanks!



Please, download the console GPU client and disable SLI while folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> So I have my GTX's up and running, wanted to know what client was the best to run with them for folding?  Also should I leave them in SLI mode or will they fold better when SLI is disabled?  Thanks!



Sli disabled for Folding. Download the Console Client. It doesn't have the flashy viewer, but does have more PPD output. Get those GTX's up ASAP, we need all the help we can get.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Buck, looks like we are talking the same language...

...the folding one!


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sli disabled for Folding. Download the Console Client. It doesn't have the flashy viewer, but does have more PPD output. Get those GTX's up ASAP, we need all the help we can get.



So just run the normal console client (didn't find a GPU console client) and then set it up for that?  I really don't understand a few things about this.  And I only have 1 working MB right now, so unless each GTX can work separately on one box, just going to have 1 working.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

*Ati Hd3870x2*

Guys, *my ATI HD3870X2 is on fire!*









*10577 PPD at the moment! *

I'm posting a pic, case you don't believe!








I REALLY want to believe that the numbers are solid and remain this way. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

- EDIT -

Now both cores are folding 353pt WU and guess what:

PPD = 12843

  353pt Work Unit - We salute you!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> So just run the normal console client (didn't find a GPU console client) and then set it up for that?  I really don't understand a few things about this.  And I only have 1 working MB right now, so unless each GTX can work separately on one box, just going to have 1 working.



Here is the link for XP: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip

Here is Vista:http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Both cards can run on the same board. You must install the GPU2 client in 2 separate folders. Create shortcuts for each executable, naming the first "GPU-0" and the second "GPU-1". In properties, edit the target filepath by adding a "space" and "-gpu 0" after the original filepath. Add the same to the 2nd shortcut, but it will read "-gpu 1" this time. Run the shortcut and set-up the client. That's all there is to it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Guys, *my ATI HD3870X2 is on fire!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One Word.....*Photochop* 
JK, That's almost what my 8800GTS 512 gets with a 353pt unit...Congrats


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Here is the link for XP: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip
> 
> Here is Vista:http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip
> 
> Both cards can run on the same board. You must install the GPU2 client in 2 separate folders. Create shortcuts for each executable, naming the first "GPU-0" and the second "GPU-1". In properties, edit the target filepath by adding a "space" and "-gpu 0" after the original filepath. Add the same to the 2nd shortcut, but it will read "-gpu 1" this time. Run the shortcut and set-up the client. That's all there is to it.



Ok, I also noticed Solaris' post on this, and he said when doing this, you can leave SLI enabled, is that true or no?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

Figured I would toss this out.  Currently have SLI disabled and using the method you and Sol described these are the results I get.  I know the middle picture has more work done with 1 instance, that is because I forgot to get a shot of the screen with the 2nd client giving the error, the third pic the 2nd client is later in a loop to does.  After where it is in the third picture, it goes back to where it would be when just starting the program.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> One Word.....*Photochop*
> JK, That's almost what my 8800GTS 512 gets with a 353pt unit...Congrats



Sorry disappointing you Buck, but I'm "anti Adobe" guy. 

Want a great and free pic editor?

Download Paint.NET:

http://www.getpaint.net/

Want the best PDF reader ever?

Download Foxit:

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

So I tried setting it up that way with SLI both on and off and got the same errors every time.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Figured I would toss this out.  Currently have SLI disabled and using the method you and Sol described these are the results I get.  I know the middle picture has more work done with 1 instance, that is because I forgot to get a shot of the screen with the 2nd client giving the error, the third pic the 2nd client is later in a loop to does.  After where it is in the third picture, it goes back to where it would be when just starting the program.



You need to extend your desktop using the second video card.

To fold, all GPUs need to be screen active.

If you have a second monitor or a LCD monitor with analog and digital plugs, that's all you need. A dummy VGA connector helps case you don't have. Google "dummy VGA" you will learn how to do one. It's easy.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

Project for tomorrow.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

*TPU F@H Sig - Updated*

OK Everybody!

stefanels, "da man" fixed our Sig - now with Team Number.

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1873/sigoz60hd9.jpg

*Please join the sig!!*

And Thanks to stefanels


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Guys, *my ATI HD3870X2 is on fire!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmaakk, those are some awesome numbers. What are your clocks on the 3870x2 and have there been any recent ATI optimizations that have taken effect? 6400 PPD per core on that card is amazing.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk, those are some awesome numbers. What are your clocks on the 3870x2 and have there been any recent ATI optimizations that have taken effect? 6400 PPD per core on that card is amazing.



SORRY EVERYBODY...

THE NUMBERS ARE INVERTED. YESTERDAY I reinstall FahMon and I named My 9800GT rig to the ATI cards.

You can notice in the pic that the 9800Gt are doing 2.3K. These are the HD3870X2 numbers.

I apologize for the mistake, MY BAD :shadedshu


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 22, 2009)

Dark, you and I are on the same step. After work I'm heading out and picking up the resistors to make the dummy plug (cheers again to CyberDruid on the 30 second dummy plug). Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to figure out why my rig couldn't last 5 hours alone crunching 2 nights ago. However it made me start looking at used water cooling setups. I told myself I wouldn't go water. I told myself that this rig is overpowered for the games I played. I said I wouldn't need excess cooling. Well here I am wanting to make a folding machine that's dressed to the nines. Thanks guys. My bank account s you lots, and my utility companies s you more. I've even looked at getting a Yorkfield to replace my 1 month old e8500.

Edit: You'd think everything ran on magic in this damn town. I've been to 4 different electronic stores, big ones that claim they carry transistors, resistors and the like. Upon entering the store they maybe have some LED's and some circuit boards. Other than that, squat. I'm actually contemplating going into my old school's grade 9 science classroom and stealing me some resistors from their 'My First Electronics Kit' or whatever those damn things were. I know they had resistors of all kinds in there. I went into Circuit City and asked the clerk if they had any resistors there and he took me to the *surge protectors* and started saying hmmm... hmmm I'm not seeing Ohm's anywhere. I can't say the words I want to say right now!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I said I wouldn't need excess cooling. Well here I am wanting to make a folding machine that's dressed to the nines. Thanks guys. My bank account s you lots, and my utility companies s you more. I've even looked at getting a Yorkfield to replace my 1 month old e8500.


Haha, that's folding for ya'. I started out with a single PCI-e and then went to Sli, then finally went quad PCI-e. Also went thru 2 PSU's along the way. That was just my first rig and it helped me decide on the other 5 rigs that i built. It's important to set a road map for yourself early in the game. This will avoid needless/excessive hardware purchases laying around, which can be costly. 

I have my E8400 @3.6Ghz on water and it still folds @ 54C. I have always longed for Yorkfield.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2009)

Well my sights weren't even set on folding until a week and a bit ago. I don't know why I picked it up. At any rate I have people I can offload hardware my friends onto easy, I'm the tech geek of the circle of friends so I could sell it as upgrades to their computer. I'm not too worried there. I just want to get this sucker up and cranking away steady and see where I go from there.





Edit: Just got FahMon set up and its currently working on 1 GPU and the CPU. 511 pointer should be done in an hour, and the CPU, well we'll see if this computer just needed a burn in test and will run. Going to be monitoring temperatures for the next 5 hours. Next big step is gonna be finding me some parts to make that dummy plug, the thing I thought that would be easiest. Ah well, I'll be even more proud when I get it all up and running.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 23, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> OK Everybody!
> 
> stefanels, "da man" fixed our Sig - now with Team Number.
> 
> ...



Kind of sad that I didn't get a single reply...


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 23, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Kind of sad that I didn't get a single reply...



Just added it. Guess this post is a test to see if it works.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 23, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Just added it. Guess this post is a test to see if it works.



Hmmm... Can't add it to the signature since it says I can only have one image per sig. Tried adding it below that in the sig picture (see attached) but it doesn't show up. Anyway to have both the stats image and the TPU team image displayed in my sig?


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 23, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Hmmm... Can't add it to the signature since it says I can only have one image per sig. Tried adding it below that in the sig picture (see attached) but it doesn't show up. Anyway to have both the stats image and the TPU team image displayed in my sig?



Even the stats doesn't really looks like an image, it couts as one. Could work if the stats was only text. But not sure if is a possibility.

Thanks dadi!!


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 23, 2009)

add it yesterday   hehe nice avvy mmaakk


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 23, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Even the stats doesn't really looks like an image, it couts as one. Could work if the stats was only text. But not sure if is a possibility.
> 
> Thanks dadi!!



My friends call me Daddio...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2009)

Almost bought me a $1000 used Quad core rig locally with sole intent on using it to run SMP clients and a couple GPU clients. Came to my senses when I remembered it wasn't in my budget. Was a good deal though...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2009)

It's gonna be a bad folding day for me. Came home from work to find 4 rigs down. Got them back up and I'm folding like mad to try to get my average back up. Nice to see TPU getting our PPB back up there. 

*Beertintedgoggles took advantage of my free hardware offer of Sli mobo/CPU/Ram and should have his cards up next week. * Way to go Blake!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2009)

Even worse day for me!  My main rigs m2n32 sli board has just failed.  Have to shut down my server folding,  as I'll need the mobo.  Too broke to fix this,  sucks!  I'm out of the race for now,  but I'm be back.  Fold On All!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 24, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> OK Everybody!
> 
> stefanels, "da man" fixed our Sig - now with Team Number.
> 
> ...



Yeah stefanels has done a great job ....but I like the old one better, seems less crowded ....but then that is just my thinking.
Will stick with the old one for now, the new one might grow on me!!



El Fiendo said:


> Next big step is gonna be finding me some parts to make that dummy plug, the thing I thought that would be easiest. Ah well, I'll be even more proud when I get it all up and running.



Ordered some parts to make mine as well this week, but ordered the wrong covers for the d-sub plugs...hope to have them today and will try out my soldering skills (which are none existing....I hope I dont mess it up )


EDIT: @ Johnspack, sorry to hear about your board.It does not look good with the USB disabled in bios, but you could completely remove the board from it's case and make sure the front USB port leads are disconnected and try it again.
I had trouble with a board of mine a long time ago like this and it was the rear ports shorting out on the case iirc.Good luck anyway.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Beertintedgoggles took advantage of my free hardware offer of Sli mobo/CPU/Ram and should have his cards up next week. * Way to go Blake!!!!



It's on the truck for delivery today...  if I knew which one I'd tail it and get my stuff now!  One 8800GS is already lapped with MX-2 applied and I actually left the other one at stock so I could do a before and after with the temps on it (it took a lot of self control to leave it at stock).  I'll finally be over 10k PPD again, those damn 511 pointers are painful.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 24, 2009)

Thisis getting frustrating. This is the 4th 1920 pointer down the drain in the last week or so.... My Q6600 SMP client finishes the unit and then just hangs at the last step. You have to <ctrl> c to end the window and when you start it back up it complains about missing work files! Only way out is to delete the queue which flushes those results. :shadedshu

I am getting close to giving up on CPU folding if this is going to be happening continuously.

What has changed recently is an "upgrade" to Vista over my XP. Everything else works great. Just this problem... and it doesn't happen all the time. About every 3rd work unit or so.

See extract below:

[16:21:11] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96 percent)
[16:35:19] Writing local files
[16:35:19] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97 percent)
[16:49:51] Writing local files
[16:49:51] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98 percent)
[17:04:41] Writing local files
[17:04:42] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99 percent)
[17:19:38] Writing local files
[17:19:38] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100 percent)
[17:19:38] Writing final coordinates.
[17:19:40] Past main M.D. loop
[17:19:45] Will end MPI now

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [January 24 18:59:21 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.22 SMP Beta2

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\FAH
Executable: C:\FAH\fah6.exe
Arguments: -smp -deino 

[18:59:21] - Ask before connecting: No
[18:59:21] - User name: Dadi_oh (Team 50711)
[18:59:21] - User ID: 54B1E93D475B6A2E
[18:59:21] - Machine ID: 7
[18:59:21] 
[18:59:21] Loaded queue successfully.
[18:59:21] 
[18:59:21] + Processing work unit
[18:59:21] Work type a1 not eligible for variable processors
[18:59:21] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[18:59:21] Core found.
[18:59:21] Working on queue slot 03 [January 24 18:59:21 UTC]
[18:59:21] + Working ...
[18:59:23] 
[18:59:23] *------------------------------*
[18:59:23] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[18:59:23] Version 1.76 (February 23, 2008)
[18:59:23] 
[18:59:23] Preparing to commence simulation
[18:59:23] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[18:59:40] - Looking at optimizations...
[18:59:40] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[18:59:40] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[18:59:40] - Going to use standard loops.
[18:59:40] - Files status OK
[18:59:40] 
[18:59:40] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[18:59:40] Finalizing output

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got the same issue with my smp client for the last 2 week,i lost 9 job,I uninstall my smp client,reinstall everything and now it seem ok,but need to complete more WU to be totally sure.

Are you overclocked at all ?


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I've got the same issue with my smp client for the last 2 week,i lost 9 job,I uninstall my smp client,reinstall everything and now it seem ok,but need to complete more WU to be totally sure.
> 
> Are you overclocked at all ?



yes i am overclocked but it is a stable oc. never did this before in the last few months of folding.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 24, 2009)

My E7200 is stable @ 4008mhz 1,40 vcore (24hour of prime) but for folding only 3200mhz@ 1.30 vcore,I don't understand why, but i guess i have to live with it.

Before i fold @ 4008mhz without any issue ,but for the last 2 week something change?    and i'm using vista ultimate 32 for the last years.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> yes i am overclocked but it is a stable oc. never did this before in the last few months of folding.



*To everyone having problems with 6.20 SMP:*

Have you upgraded to 6.23 Beta R1? That's what i had to do with 5 rigs. click the link and look to the bottom of the page for* "Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.23)" *. Just delete the old executable and paste this one in.

*Here is the link:http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
*


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 24, 2009)

I drop in the binary for smp client last week,after you told me to do it Buck,and now my smp client run perfect @3200mhz everything higher than 3200mhz result in "missing workfile".

I try many overclocked and vcore setting and the best for me right now is @ 3200mhz for 850ppd. Thanks


----------



## Homeless (Jan 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> My E7200 is stable @ 4008mhz 1,40 vcore (24hour of prime) but for folding only 3200mhz@ 1.30 vcore,I don't understand why, but i guess i have to live with it.
> 
> Before i fold @ 4008mhz without any issue ,but for the last 2 week something change?    and i'm using vista ultimate 32 for the last years.



Try bumping your MCH / VTT a little.  I had the same problem the first time before I tried running F@H.  I had 1.32 mch and it primed 24 hours but my computer would freeze randomly with folding.  Bumped it so 1.36 and I have no problems now


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 24, 2009)

My SMP just finished its first work unit (1920 woot!), my machine is now running round the clock like a pro. Can't tell why it had issue the first time around, maybe just needed a chance to burn in the fresh Arctic Silver. Anyways I'm running the 6.22 version of SMP and haven't had issue, I didn't go 6.23 because I wasn't sure if it supported Vista x64. I didn't see anything along those lines (and honestly I didn't really look too hard because 6.22 was working). I might try it later now seeing you guys have issues. 

Currently following one more electronics store (12th in 4 days) for a resistor, failing that I'll order online which I find a bit ridiculous, but oh well. Anyways when I get the dummy plug up I'll be pulling around 11000 PPD - 13000PPD. Currently sitting around 6k-7k.

Soon after, and the final step will be my first foray into overclocking. Upon finding a stable voltage and putting some VF1000s on my 9800GTXs, I'll be sitting pretty and letting this sucker crank away.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *To everyone having problems with 6.20 SMP:*
> 
> Have you upgraded to 6.23 Beta R1? That's what i had to do with 5 rigs. click the link and look to the bottom of the page for* "Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.23)" *. Just delete the old executable and paste this one in.
> 
> ...




I'll give it a shot. Running now and will see what happens for the next few days.

Maybe my overclock which was stable for XP is not stable for Vista? May need to do some Prime95 runs to check if it is a system stability issue or a folding issue.

Thanks Buck...  You da man...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually, now that you mention I haven't thanked buck for one iota of the help he's provided. Thanks man, keep up the crazy helping and the insane PPD. You helped me tons and made setting myself up a whole bunch easier.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2009)

Well,  I partially ripped apart my main rig,  then reassembled it.  Now it runs like there was never a problem!  9800gtx back up and folding....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I partially ripped apart my main rig,  then reassembled it.  Now it runs like there was never a problem!  9800gtx back up and folding....



Congrats, good to hear it back up and running. Mobo's can be weird  sometimes. I just spent 120 bucks to replace a mobo that's perfectly good:shadedshu. Turns out the PSU SATA power connector wasn't providing enough power to HD and board could not recognize it. I just love troubleshooting


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2009)

111 of 152324 keep it going guys!!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 25, 2009)

Darn,  111,  now just wish I could click the thanks button on every active folder at once!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> 111 of 152324 keep it going guys!!


*Actually........*


----------



## Homeless (Jan 25, 2009)

So what's the ETA on breaking a hundred?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 25, 2009)

i'll give it a month


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 25, 2009)

1.5 weeks and we should be #104...so hopefully make the top 100 in a month.







So fold on and help break the 100 mark.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 25, 2009)

*If each one of the active folders buy a GTX 295...

...I guess we will reach the 100 in a week! 

*


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 25, 2009)

Persuade Fit to fold for you.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 25, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *If each one of the active folders buy a GTX 295...
> 
> ...I guess we will reach the 100 in a week!
> 
> *





$619.99 @ newegg.ca I don't think i can buy one next week. or maybe you can buy one for me.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 25, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> $619.99 @ newegg.ca I don't think i can buy one next week. or maybe you can buy one for me.



No problems stanhemi, I will write a letter for Santa. What's your address?



JK...


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well... have have been getting some errors while folding with my 260, which I think are due to my crappy PSU.
So I put my Pc P&C 750 into the 260 and has been folding all day with no problems yet ::fingers crossed::

So what PSU's are you all using to power your folding rigs ??

I will have to upgrade a couple of mine and want to be future proof as well (in case I add more cards)
Would like a solid/stable PSU >750W with at least 4 pci-e connectors, 6 would be even better for the future.

Any suggestions post them up here.Would like to stay under the £160/$240 mark.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Well... have have been getting some errors while folding with my 260, which I think are due to my crappy PSU.
> So I put my Pc P&C 750 into the 260 and has been folding all day with no problems yet ::fingers crossed::
> 
> So what PSU's are you all using to power your folding rigs ??
> ...



For 24/7 folding, you can't beat Antec or Corsair for cost/efficiency. The Corsair 750TX has a 60amp rail/4x pci-e 6/8 pin and is tested beyond it's rated power. It's a great PSU and $120.00 on Newegg. Whatever you get, make sure it's 80+ certified.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally folding again! You guys have kicked some serious azz in the meantime!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Buck, I have been looking at those Corsair PSU's.They are about the same price as the Pc Power&Cooling 750 silencer which I have already (another great PSU)

I was thinking of getting one with 6xPci-e and then I could run 3 cards on the same board and maybe save some money that way.But going any higher spec and the price seems to shoot up quite a bit more .


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 25, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Persuade Fit to fold for you.



fit isn't already part of the team?!?!?

crazy, i know he benches a great deal but i wonder if he could be persuaded to just leave his rigs on after he finishes. I'm also pretty sure he leaves his benching rig naked so not really any great issues with heat. 

I shall ask him to join the cause!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> fit isn't already part of the team?!?!?
> 
> crazy, i know he benches a great deal but i wonder if he could be persuaded to just leave his rigs on after he finishes. I'm also pretty sure he leaves his benching rig naked so not really any great issues with heat.
> 
> I shall ask him to join the cause!



If I remember correctly, Fit said he tried folding, but the Elec Bill was a little too steep for his liking.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If I remember correctly, Fit said he tried folding, but the Elec Bill was a little too steep for his liking.



Yea after i posted that i did recall him saying he tried it but didn't like it as he keeps changing his monster rig so he would have to keep reinstalling it etc. Oh btw there is a new person i have directed your way, check out the "the sleeper awakes" thread. Guy there will have an execellent rig for folding and he seems very keen. hope you dont mind


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Yea after i posted that i did recall him saying he tried it but didn't like it as he keeps changing his monster rig so he would have to keep reinstalling it etc. Oh btw there is a new person i have directed your way, check out the "the sleeper awakes" thread. Guy there will have an execellent rig for folding and he seems very keen. hope you dont mind


 No problem at all. Already replied to his PM. Send us everyone you got and the Folding Team will get them set up with the most efficient configuration based on their hardware specs. 

*Hey, has anyone heard from BOW? He just disappeared off the face of the Earth.*


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep if i remember correctly he "cooked" one of is 8800gt's . I never see him after that.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 26, 2009)

That's why you have to make sure things are cooled well.  On a different topic, the second rig is up and running now with dual 8800GS at 705/1728/1800 (62C and 60C load temps on 511 pt. jobs)  I lapped the ASUS Glaciator heatsinks and used mx-2.  Thanks BUCK for the MB/CPU/RAM.

Edit:  With the cards so close the one fan is just mm's away from the other card.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 26, 2009)

My asus 8800gs at 730/1784/1600 on 511pt WU running at 59c 

511 pt = 2900 ppd  59c
384 pt = 3820 ppd  57c
480 pt = 4800 ppd  57c
keep folding


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 26, 2009)

Well this is a little odd. I have a server that I keep in my basement for system backups. Fairly basic, cheapo ECS socket 775 mobo with an E1200 overclocked to 2.8GHz and 2GB DDR2. Also has a BFG 8800GT OC to 700MHz core and 1753 shaders. Originally I had Ubuntu Linux installed on it and running the Linux SMP client I would get anywhere between 1000 and 2000 ppd (going from memory) depending on the WU.

I decided I wanted to create a video streaming setup to my PS3 from this machine so I switched it over to Vista as an OS and threw on a 1TB drive for videos. Now I use the GPU2 client on my 8800GT (driver 181.20). So I decided to install the latest SMP client 6.22 deino version to steal some CPU cycles for folding. I just fired it up and it has only run about 4% but it is getting only 452 ppd. Seems kinda low to me... In the Linux setup there was no GPU client available so I guess that is different. But the newer Nvidia drivers drastically reduce the CPU requirements during GPU folding so I figure that effect should be minimal.

I'll see if the ppd gets any better over the next day or so. Currently chugging away on a 1920 pointer with 4 days to go 

Any thoughts? Is the Linux client that much better than the Windows client? In the end I am better off in Vista since I have the GPU folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> That's why you have to make sure things are cooled well.  On a different topic, the second rig is up and running now with dual 8800GS at 705/1728/1800 (62C and 60C load temps on 511 pt. jobs)  I lapped the ASUS Glaciator heatsinks and used mx-2.  Thanks BUCK for the MB/CPU/RAM.
> 
> Edit:  With the cards so close the one fan is just mm's away from the other card.


Your welcome Blake. Glad you could put the hardware to use.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Well this is a little odd. I have a server that I keep in my basement for system backups. Fairly basic, cheapo ECS socket 775 mobo with an E1200 overclocked to 2.8GHz and 2GB DDR2. Also has a BFG 8800GT OC to 700MHz core and 1753 shaders. Originally I had Ubuntu Linux installed on it and running the Linux SMP client I would get anywhere between 1000 and 2000 ppd (going from memory) depending on the WU.
> 
> I decided I wanted to create a video streaming setup to my PS3 from this machine so I switched it over to Vista as an OS and threw on a 1TB drive for videos. Now I use the GPU2 client on my 8800GT (driver 181.20). So I decided to install the latest SMP client 6.22 deino version to steal some CPU cycles for folding. I just fired it up and it has only run about 4% but it is getting only 452 ppd. Seems kinda low to me... In the Linux setup there was no GPU client available so I guess that is different. But the newer Nvidia drivers drastically reduce the CPU requirements during GPU folding so I figure that effect should be minimal.
> 
> ...



Linux is always better for SMP than Windows. Are the GPU2 and SMP clients mixing on the same cores and fighting each other?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> My asus 8800gs at 730/1784/1600 on 511pt WU running at 59c
> 
> 511 pt = 2900 ppd  59c
> 384 pt = 3820 ppd  57c
> ...



would you believe that I have my 8800GT 705/1836/2000 folding a 511 unit at 43/34.5 core/mem with an SI-97 and silverstone 92mm fan on it in the same room


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Yep if i remember correctly he "cooked" one of is 8800gt's . I never see him after that.



 that is why i stopped folding on mine so i can avoid that from happing to mine


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Linux is always better for SMP than Windows. Are the GPU2 and SMP clients mixing on the same cores and fighting each other?



I haven't installed the get and set affinity tool on this machine so I'm not sure what the 2 clients are doing with the cores. This is only a dual core so what would you suggest? GPU folding on core 0 and CPU on both 0 and 1?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I haven't installed the get and set affinity tool on this machine so I'm not sure what the 2 clients are doing with the cores. This is only a dual core so what would you suggest? GPU folding on core 0 and CPU on both 0 and 1?


Install Get & Set Affinity for dual core. Assign GPU2 to core 1 and SMP to core 0. What PPD were you getting from the 8800GT?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2009)

I am going to have to get both the other computers doing some folding, will only be a CPU folding so only a few hundred PPD but every little helps.

How would you get the other computers PPD to show up on your FAHmon? Is it even possible?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> How would you get the other computers PPD to show up on your FAHmon? Is it even possible?



The PC's would have to be connected on your network.

Just right click in the left hand window (where it shows each client name etc) and then click to add a new client.
You will then have to browse to the other PC's Folding@home folder that contains the Work folder.
Note: you will have to share this folder on each PC you want to add.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Install Get & Set Affinity for dual core. Assign GPU2 to core 1 and SMP to core 0. What PPD were you getting from the 8800GT?



The GPU has been getting almost exclusively 511 pointers (yuck) and the 8800GT is at 3590 ppd right now. Every once in a while I get a 480 pointer and it gives me about 5000 ppd (going from memory). I think the 384? pointers give me about 5500 (again going from memory).

I installed G&S Affinity and I see 4 process of deinomp and 4 processes of Fahcorea1 all at core 0+1. Fahcore11 (the GPU) is on core 1. Would I set all 8 of those CPU Folding processes to core 0 then? Wouldn't I want the SMP client to run on both cores?

The E1200 is at 434 ppd right now (almost 11% complete).


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to have to back out of the folding business for now. I'm getting some laughable roommate drama. Apparently my computer isn't allowed to be on at all times (my house, damnit). It's even better seeming he's jobless and playing WoW 15 hours a day on a Pentium D. But no, I'm the one boosting the electricity bill to an 'unpayable and unfair share' on his part. :shadedshu

After I 'solve' the situation (ass meet street) I'll be back up and running.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 26, 2009)

Buy a energie meter like this (17$ can)


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2009)

That is so absolutely sinister and awesome. I can't believe I didn't think of that. Thank you muchly.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea we got one for our house, parents weren't too keen on me leaving computer on, and as long as i turn everything else off in my room, and just leave the tower running, all i have to pay is another £5 a month.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea, I even unplug my G15 when I leave it sit so its not drawing excess power there. Monitor goes off completely too, not just standby. Thanks guys, this should help get things 'solved'. Maybe I should get 2 and show him his usage comparative, lol.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't worry El Fiendo,I don't have a roommate but i have a WIFE and it worst....She freak about the electricity bill and the hardware cost...only one thing to do


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm having issues with my GPU clients... one or the other will finish its WU, then download another and then give the UNSTABLE_MACHINE flag.

Either GPU will do this, but the other one will keep going (sometimes its GPU1, sometimes GPU0 -the other GPU goes on).   This happens at stock clocks, even thought the cards are watercooled and are stable at 810 core 1620 shaders.  Anyone else had this happen?  I think my client is borked.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2009)

They maybe be both trying to work on the same core, make sure they are both set to different CPU cores to work correctly.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think it the problem, i almost sure you can run 2 gpu client on 1 core,better wait for Buck adviced.I know is running 2 gpu client on 1 core and the other core running smp client.


----------



## infrared (Jan 26, 2009)

Wooo, my smp client is flying! Shame about the gpu on the 511 pointers.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2009)

What!?!??!


How is my E8600 only getting a meager 248PPD?

WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Birdman86 (Jan 26, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Well this is a little odd. I have a server that I keep in my basement for system backups. Fairly basic, cheapo ECS socket 775 mobo with an E1200 overclocked to 2.8GHz and 2GB DDR2. Also has a BFG 8800GT OC to 700MHz core and 1753 shaders. Originally I had Ubuntu Linux installed on it and running the Linux SMP client I would get anywhere between 1000 and 2000 ppd (going from memory) depending on the WU.
> 
> I decided I wanted to create a video streaming setup to my PS3 from this machine so I switched it over to Vista as an OS and threw on a 1TB drive for videos. Now I use the GPU2 client on my 8800GT (driver 181.20). So I decided to install the latest SMP client 6.22 deino version to steal some CPU cycles for folding. I just fired it up and it has only run about 4% but it is getting only 452 ppd. Seems kinda low to me... In the Linux setup there was no GPU client available so I guess that is different. But the newer Nvidia drivers drastically reduce the CPU requirements during GPU folding so I figure that effect should be minimal.
> 
> ...



I've noticed that my Q6600 SMP client ppd varies quite a lot with different WU's:
1200-1400 ppd with 1920 point WU's
1800-2000 ppd with 1760 point WU's
I get the higher readings when my GPU's have slow 511 pointers and lower readings when my GPU's have faster WU's.

My Q6600 is still at 2.4 GHz because my P5N-E SLI mobo can't overclock quads.

I have the SMP client running at all 4 cores and I've set my GPU clients at higher priority.



WhiteLotus said:


> What!?!??!
> 
> 
> How is my E8600 only getting a meager 248PPD?
> ...



Are you using SMP client with -smp argument? That is roughly the ppd of an unicore client, I got about 200 ppd per core with that.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to give this SMP another shot tomorrow and completely try again. i had it working perfectly before i got all the new stuff and now i can't remember how! curses!


----------



## infrared (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Set password for user account - pain in the ass i know
2. before you set the client to work, run the install.bat thing to sort out the mci thingey.
3. add -smp flag.

Job done 

Also, what i do is to set the priority on the console client to idle, and the gpu client to 'low'. That way the gpu client has the highest priority and won't get bogged down by the smp.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Don't worry El Fiendo,I don't have a roommate but i have a WIFE and it worst....She freak about the electricity bill and the hardware cost...only one thing to do



 great one stanhemi!  hehehe...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TPU Team, for the last 9 days I didn't have a SINGLE issue with my rigs 

Everything smooth, almost too smooth!! 

I'm kind of without something to say @ this forum... :shadedshu

Most of the talking has been about SMP that, by the way, *I suck...*

Alright, with all this said... wtf am I complaining about   

FOLD ON... we are a month away from making history for TPU!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Don't worry El Fiendo,I don't have a roommate but i have a WIFE and it worst....She freak about the electricity bill and the hardware cost...only one thing to do



Down here in the Deep South our women know their place when it comes to Folding.








WhiteLotus said:


> What!?!??!
> 
> 
> How is my E8600 only getting a meager 248PPD?
> ...


You do not have the -SMP flag enabled. Do you know how to set it?


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Down here in the Deep South our women know their place.



Buck, good One!   but...

aren't you taking advantage with this comment because we don't have female teammates??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Buck, good One!   but...
> 
> aren't you taking advantage with this comment because we don't have female teammates??


Now I will forever be blamed as the reason we have no female team members. Oh well...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2009)

Full ahead boys, those scum at IGN will be ours within 18 hours. Remember, we go for the throat, 1 shot 1 kill. Lets show these vermin what for and take their place, which is rightfully ours as a step to even greater plateaus.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice job Beertinted!  I was wondering if I gave some incentive to the the top folders,  by passing a bunch of them,  if they'd get back up and fold again!  You rose to the challenge,  and oily is right behind.  Wish I could keep my 280 up,  but I'm poor and can't afford to kill it.  So I'll just keep my 9800gtx at it 24/7.  I have a 4x pci-e slot on my server that I'm thinking of modifying so I can slip my 8800gs into,  so it can go 24/7 too,  but not sure if it's a good idea heheh!
Edit:  if anyone is wondering,  I passed Beer,  now he's passed me!


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm. The gpu client swamps my system under vista so I'll probably only run it while I'm sleeping or at school. However I may get a 24/7 folding rig up soon come income tax time for very very cheap. All I need is mobo, cpu, ram, vga. I have everything else. You guys think a 512mb HD4650 will churn out good PPD? Probably gonna stick it in a El Cheapo board with a x2 3800+ and 1GB  or 2GB RAM. I even have a good OS to stick on it, xp for legacy pc's


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2009)

Doh. Nevermind that. I'm not getting a 4650. I think I'm going to try to get this:
http://img.techpowerup.org/090127/Clipboard01.jpg

I will put my current 5200+ in that motherboard. I forgot that I had an 8600gts laying around that I'll drop in it. The 2GB RAM will go in. I already have a case, psu, hard drive, dvd burner. The 6000+ is for my gaming computer... I'll switch it out for my 5200+ which will go in this secondary computer.

So when it's all said and done, I'll have two computers:

Gaming rig:
AMD Athlon64 x2 6000+ 3.1GHz @ ?
8GB Geil Black Dragon @ ?
9800GT @ 750/1875/2100
DFI LanParty UT 590 SLI M2R/G
Antec NeoHe 550w
500GB, 250GB SATA 3.0
DVD reader, dvd burner SATA
Vista

And then my folding rig will be:
5200+ probably somewhere around 2.75GHz
2GB Kingston HyperX @ 800MHz 4-4-4-12
8600GTS with Zalman FV900 @ ?
whatever Jetway mobo that is
Corsair VX450w
120GB ATA100
IDE DVD burner
XP for Legacy PCs

Income tax is rolling around for us early on and there's supposed to be some kind of big benefit... $150 ain't too much to ask... 

this folding rig will be at least gpu folding 24/7 once I get it running properly. I dunno if I can squeeze SMP in or not. It all depends on whatever temps I get with whatever cooler ships with the 6000+ cause I'm keeping the freezer for the 6000+

What does TPU think of this upgrade? Upgrade my computer and build a whole other one for $150 not bad. I dunno if my gaming rig is going to be a folder though... we'll see


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 27, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Nice job Beertinted!  I was wondering if I gave some incentive to the the top folders,  by passing a bunch of them,  if they'd get back up and fold again!  You rose to the challenge,  and oily is right behind.  Wish I could keep my 280 up,  but I'm poor and can't afford to kill it.  So I'll just keep my 9800gtx at it 24/7.  I have a 4x pci-e slot on my server that I'm thinking of modifying so I can slip my 8800gs into,  so it can go 24/7 too,  but not sure if it's a good idea heheh!
> Edit:  if anyone is wondering,  I passed Beer,  now he's passed me!



Thanks!  I just got a second system set up this weekend now with dual 8800gs in them (thanks again to buck for pointing out I misspelled my user name on one of the folding clients)  I'm still trying to work out some stability issues on one of the cards, seems like it likes to stop working mid WU even though temps. are more than fine and the clocks are stable in AtiTool.... why does work always get in the way? (From looking at the results page at extreme, it looks like the card had a 113 pt. work unit???  WTF)  Anyway, more points to come once that's worked out.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 27, 2009)

Hat, I don't know if you're dead set on that layout for a second setup but the MB, RAM, and CPU from buck (same setup that he's selling for only $60, if it hasn't been sold already) is working great with my dual card setup.  The PCIe slots are a little close but will still allow dual slot cards next to each other.  If you're only going to use it for folding, why not save about $90 and still get the same performance (only diff. is the CPU is a single core so I'm not running SMP on this system).


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 27, 2009)

Birdman86 said:


> Are you using SMP client with -smp argument? That is roughly the ppd of an unicore client, I got about 200 ppd per core with that.



Ok i am having trouble running this SMP client, can i haz help!?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 27, 2009)

Install the mpich client,the deino seems to be slower and harder to configure.You need to create a password on your pc.hope it helps  (last time i was stuck with smp,BUCK help me and now my smp client is flying)http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 27, 2009)

ok will try the MPICH one instead, was using the deino one. i keep getting stuck when it goes on about installing it as a service.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 27, 2009)

Grats on 108 guys, 107 coming within the next few hours. Top 100 here we come.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 27, 2009)

right got the SMP working YAY

but


Now i can only run it when the cmd box is open.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 27, 2009)

In task manager do you have 4 instance of fahcore a1 or a0  running?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 27, 2009)

sure do


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Hat, I don't know if you're dead set on that layout for a second setup but the MB, RAM, and CPU from buck (same setup that he's selling for only $60, if it hasn't been sold already) is working great with my dual card setup.  The PCIe slots are a little close but will still allow dual slot cards next to each other.  If you're only going to use it for folding, why not save about $90 and still get the same performance (only diff. is the CPU is a single core so I'm not running SMP on this system).



*Both S-939 Sli boards are gone*. I've got a Biostar 790GX A2+ Crossfire board that will be for sale. I may pair it with a x2 4850e or a x2 BE2400 and a gig of DDR2 800mhz ram for a nice folding combo. Let me know if anyone is interested and I'll give you a great deal. I still have a Abit KN8-Ultra S-939 with a single PCI-e avail for free plus shipping, but no CPU.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 27, 2009)

you know what would be really cool?  If the watts I donate could be used for a tax writeoff... I mean just think... if donating CPU power could bring tax benefits like donating stuff does, how many corporations with their always-on networks would start folding?  How much money could buck save on taxes  ? How much research would be advanced?

I say we start a petition.


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Hat, I don't know if you're dead set on that layout for a second setup but the MB, RAM, and CPU from buck (same setup that he's selling for only $60, if it hasn't been sold already) is working great with my dual card setup.  The PCIe slots are a little close but will still allow dual slot cards next to each other.  If you're only going to use it for folding, why not save about $90 and still get the same performance (only diff. is the CPU is a single core so I'm not running SMP on this system).



It's not just folding. This second rig will be a backup rig for me incase mine goes down. It's even a decent gaming rig should something happen to mine. Also since I'm buying a 6000+ 3.1GHz and my computer has a 5200+, I'm taking the 6000+ for my main computer and dropping the 5200+ in the folding rig, so I'm building a decent backup rig for myself and upgrading my main rig at the same time.

I'm not even paying for it really, it's coming from income tax returns


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 29, 2009)

*Back ONLINE*

My soap-opera with the internet provider started again. 

Another 24H without internet. 

Now back online, don't know for how long...

Hope is all I have. I can't change my ISP. The type of account I have doesn't exist anymore. Today all new accounts have limited up and download usage (60Gb month). Mine is unlimited.

Good news is that all my clients are folding now!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2009)

Well,  between the as5 starting to cure on it,  and finally getting some 353 point jobs,  my 280 is getting a few workouts.  Plus,  thought I'd make Oily work for it heheh!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 29, 2009)

johnspack said:


> ...... Plus,  thought I'd make Oily work for it heheh!




I smell a challenge in there somewhere ??? 

Yeah it's good fun to fight it out with someone who is close to you in the points table.

Is your 280 giving any trouble to you??

My 260 will fold for ~17hours and then returns an error and I have to reboot.Thought it was the PSU but swapped it out and still the same trouble (stock clocks and fan 100%)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2009)

Gives me no trouble,  just 511s can put it upto 79c depending on oc and room temp.  353s do about 69c,  which I feel comfortable with.  These cards hate heat,  mine quits at 83c...  so I don't like seeing high temps for hours on end..  Need wc!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Will keep an eye on the temps but I dont think they are that high.

I agree that water may be the way to go.Will stick another fan on it as well to help cool it down.

EDIT:Temps only 52C with added fan blowing and stock clocks with fan 100%


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2009)

*Catalyst 9.1*

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/ATI_Catalyst/

 ATI finally released the new catalyst 9.1


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 29, 2009)

Can i ask, in the SMP clients, what is the point in adding a password on your user account?

I don't get what it does, can someone please explain?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2009)

The Windows user account you are using to install the client must have a password and have enough administrator rights. Blank passwords will not work and you must have a password only with those valid characters : A-Z, a-z and 0-9. Special characters should not be used to avoid any potential issues. If you change the password of the Windows user account, you need to rerun install.bat. The password being used to install is encrypted in the registry and not transmitted to the Stanford servers.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea i have done that, and the SMP works fine. but why? When you turn on the computer, does the computer stay on the Login screen but the SMP ticks away?


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 29, 2009)

So how much difference does CPU cache make for folding? I have an E1200 with a measly 512kb overclocked to 2800mhz. I might get a deal on an E5200 with 2mb cache. Would it make any difference for fo
ding?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a E1200 @ 2200mhz 512kb cache: smp client=400ppd
E 7200 stock@2530mhz@680-700ppd                                                                                                                                           E7200 @ 3400mhz 3Mb cache: smp client = 1070ppd        
E7200 @ 3600mhz               : smp client = 1155 ppd


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 29, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I have a E1200 @ 2200mhz 512kb cache: smp client=400ppd
> and my E7200 @ 3400mhz 3Mb cache: smp client = 1070ppd     stock@2530mhz@680-700ppd



Yeah, my Q6600 @ 3.6ghz gets 2100ppd on most wu. Every once in a while i seem to get >3000ppd. What would be interesting would be to see your e7200 at the same clock as the e1200. That would tell the effect of just more cache.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll test at same clock tonight, both cpu @ 1600mhz and at 2200mhz and post the result later.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 29, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I'll test at same clock tonight, both cpu @ 1600mhz and at 2200mhz and post the result later.



Thanks! That would certainly answer the question. Changing over to the E5200 might not be worth the trouble. But then again my history of upgrades seldom have anything to do with common sense


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the differance is not more then a 100-200ppd at the same clock..


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 29, 2009)

Was it just me??

My rigs are trying to send and get work units since 12PM (6 hours IDLE).


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2009)

Had the same thing happen to me today,with my 9800gt


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 29, 2009)

I wasn't affected. I currently show data for the past 6 hours on the stats page.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 30, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Thanks! That would certainly answer the question. Changing over to the E5200 might not be worth the trouble. But then again my history of upgrades seldom have anything to do with common sense


Here my result  both rigs @ 1777mhz


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 30, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrr, im stuck in 60th Place. I wonder if i'll ever break the top 50, lol


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 30, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> arrrrrrrrrr, im stuck in 60th Place. I wonder if i'll ever break the top 50, lol



With a GT280!!!  By next week you could easily be in the top 50, you wouldn't even had to live to fold like some of us.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 30, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Here my result  both rigs @ 1777mhz



So it looks like a couple hundred points with the extra 1.5MB cache. Darn. Now I have to justify the upgrade some other way... hmmmm... Maybe the IHS on the E5200 is shinier than the the E1200... That might work 

Thanks Stanhemi for going the extra mile to answer the question.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2009)

I am having trouble optimizing my SMP and GPU clients. Both are working now, thankfully and are now chugging along.

Anything i can do to squeeze extra out of them?


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am having trouble optimizing my SMP and GPU clients. Both are working now, thankfully and are now chugging along.
> 
> Anything i can do to squeeze extra out of them?



Well overclocking would yield higher performance. Your system spec says E8600 @ stock. From what I understand the E8600 OC like mad.

You may also want to download something called Get and Set Affinity. Buck pointed me to it a while ago. It allows you to set priorities and affinities for your processes. It has been suggested to avoid mixing the GPU client process on the same core as the CPU client and I am currently experimenting with that on my server machine (a lowly E1200 @ 2.8GHz). With the newer NVidia drivers the GPU client puts a very small load on the CPU (it used to use 100%)   Not sure if the ATI cards use a lot of CPU power when folding.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 30, 2009)

ATI client are not optimized like the nvidia client and it use 50% of the cpu 1 on vista.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Well overclocking would yield higher performance. Your system spec says E8600 @ stock. From what I understand the E8600 OC like mad.
> 
> You may also want to download something called Get and Set Affinity. Buck pointed me to it a while ago. It allows you to set priorities and affinities for your processes. It has been suggested to avoid mixing the GPU client process on the same core as the CPU client and I am currently experimenting with that on my server machine (a lowly E1200 @ 2.8GHz). With the newer NVidia drivers the GPU client puts a very small load on the CPU (it used to use 100%)   Not sure if the ATI cards use a lot of CPU power when folding.



oh yea, the get &set -you got a link to that? I googled it a while back and only got confused, there seems to be a few out there.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.brothersoft.com/get-and-set-cpu-affinity-download-141721.html get and set affinity link


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2009)

Righty then got that and set the affinities.

Now, FINAL question, How can i cancel a WU and then get a new one, there is no way this one will finish on time as i have spent so long tinkering around with it.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 30, 2009)

Stop your client.Open the folding home folder,delete the work folder and the queue.dat file.restart your client.


----------



## Parad0x (Jan 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I have a E1200 @ 2200mhz 512kb cache: smp client=400ppd
> E 7200 stock@2530mhz@680-700ppd                                                                                                                                           E7200 @ 3400mhz 3Mb cache: smp client = 1070ppd
> E7200 @ 3600mhz               : smp client = 1155 ppd



Afaik the SMP client has much tighter deadlines. You're managing to meet those with your cpus?


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, I'm on the team with my main desktop: E5200 @ 3.2 GHz (would be faster but the heat is terrible over here), and my 9600 GT!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

Parad0x said:


> Afaik the SMP client has much tighter deadlines. You're managing to meet those with your cpus?



SMP has like 2-4day deadlines. My 5kBE@3ghz when it was folding got a SMP done in about 1.5-2days so they aren't that hard to meet. and when i had a X2 4600+@2.5ghz it made them in about the same time but always within 2 days.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, I've got the GPU client working and downloaded FAHMon, but after directing it to the GPU client's folder it doesn't detect it properly; there's a black square next to it. Do I have to restart the client, or what?


----------



## Parad0x (Jan 31, 2009)

What would be these days the best PPD/$ CPU & GPU?

Thanx


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

Parad0x said:


> What would be these days the best PPD/$ CPU & GPU?
> 
> Thanx



GTX295 and Core i7


----------



## mystikl (Jan 31, 2009)

The first time I heard about F@H , I was like "why isn't everybody doing it?". And today after spending 2 hours trying to make the darn thing use both cores on my CPU I understood why: They probably did try but got pissed off and gave up. I for one will not be touching F@H again until they come up with a decent installer, not that borked up cr@p they expect people to use.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 31, 2009)

mystikl said:


> The first time I heard about F@H , I was like "why isn't everybody doing it?". And today after spending 2 hours trying to make the darn thing use both cores on my CPU I understood why: They probably did try but got pissed off and gave up. I for one will not be touching F@H again until they come up with a decent installer, not that borked up cr@p they expect people to use.



So you joined this forum just to "bork up cr@p" about F@H, in a thread that is intended to help people use it?
Troll somewhere else.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 31, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> So you joined this forum just to "bork up cr@p" about F@H, in a thread that is intended to help people use it?
> Troll somewhere else.



lol B0Rk up CR@P... hahaha.

but i do I see where he's comin from, not the most intuative installer.  Nor is it tax deductible.  but if ya need help, mystikl, just ask.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 31, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> lol B0Rk up CR@P... hahaha.
> 
> I see where he's comin from, not the most intuative installer.  Nor is it tax deductible.  but if ya need help, mystikl, just ask.



Agreed, but most of them time when I see a post like that, they don't want help.
I see what he means about the intstaller, but there are instructions at the start of this thread helping anyone who wants to run F@H.

I got the graphics card working in FAHMon, needed to go to the Appdata, Roaming, etc... folder.


----------



## hat (Jan 31, 2009)

mystikl said:


> The first time I heard about F@H , I was like "why isn't everybody doing it?". And today after spending 2 hours trying to make the darn thing use both cores on my CPU I understood why: They probably did try but got pissed off and gave up. I for one will not be touching F@H again until they come up with a decent installer, not that borked up cr@p they expect people to use.



did you even download the right client?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

@mystikl

If you have a dual core processor you will need to download the SMP client for Folding@home.

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.22beta2-win32-SMP-mpich.exe

And here is a guide for setting it up.If you need any more help to get it working, then just post telling us what the problem is and someone will help you out.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH


----------



## mystikl (Jan 31, 2009)

That's what I was trying to install. Anyways I managed to install it but it still uses only one core. What gives?

EDIT:And how do you exit the console without it giving the FILE_IO_ERROR when restarting?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you your CPU overclocked at all...if so then back it down untill you get the SMP client running properly and then slowly bring it back up.

What are your system specs...you can fill them in in the User CP section of the forums.

Try this when shutting down the console client -



> To exit SMP console properly, you need to hit Ctrl + C first, then wait for few minutes so result can be written back into files. That way, you can avoid losing WU.
> 
> To check if SMP processes are stopped completely, you can use TASK MANAGER - Processes tab.


----------



## mystikl (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes it is overclocked but I didn't have any problems running the regular client so I thought there shouldn't be any problems there. But I guess I was wrong 'cause it's throwing errors left and right :MISSING_WORK_FILES, ERROR 0x1. I'm gonna running at stock settings to see if that does anything.Thanks for the help!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Also are you using the -smp switch in your shortcut to run the new client.


----------



## mystikl (Jan 31, 2009)

I added the -smp switch during configuration but the first thing the client does when I start it is download fahcore_78.exe which I believe only uses one core. Oh and I got a new error early_unit_end or something like that.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

You will get EUE's (early unit end) if your machine is unstable.

You may have to bump up your voltage if you are overclocked.
And to add the -smp switch try this -
Find the FAH folder and look for the .exe and right click and send to desktop.

Once the shortcut is there right click on the shortcut and click properties look for the box that says target, it will be somthing like this - "C:\Program Files\......Folding@home.exe".

Put your cursor at the end of the target line and select that location. Press the *space bar once* and add *-smp* to the target line and then apply the changes, it will then look like this - "C:\Program Files\......Folding@home.exe" -smp

Restart the client by clicking on the shortcut you sent to the desktop.


----------



## mystikl (Jan 31, 2009)

It's finally using both cores and it has been running for 20 minutes now without errors. Thanks for that desktop shortcut tip.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 31, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Ok, I've got the GPU client working and downloaded FAHMon, but after directing it to the GPU client's folder it doesn't detect it properly; there's a black square next to it. Do I have to restart the client, or what?



If its a black square then no it isn't right. I too get these problems and found making a folder for core 1 core 2 etc etc. Then drag the client folder from each core folder into FAHmon. This is in Program files\Folding@Home\core.... Not sure what it is if your using Vista though.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

mystikl said:


> It's finally using both cores and it has been running for 20 minutes now without errors. Thanks for that desktop shortcut tip.



Glad I could help and Welcome to the world of folding, keep up the good work 


If you want to fold for the TPU Team then you will have to use the Team# = *50711*

EDITError404 I usually get the black square if the folder is not available on the network...you have shared the folder and have your password and all set correctly.


----------



## mystikl (Jan 31, 2009)

> If you want to fold for the TPU Team then you will have to use the Team# = 50711



Why do you think I posted here .


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! This is like all the planets aligning or something  Or winning the lottery...

I actually have a 1760 pointer on my CPU and 353 pointer on my GPU at the same time 

Over 10,800 on the one rig   Enjoy it while I can. They seem to have put a reservation on my machine for 511 pointers...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 31, 2009)

i got a 1760 and a 384, had a few actually.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Over 10,800 on the one rig   Enjoy it while I can. They seem to have put a reservation on my machine for 511 pointers...




Nice PPD on the 260GTX mine is only getting 6490PPD with a 353...running it under clocked at the moment to see if I can stop it from throwing errors after alot of hours folding.

Cant seem to find out why it is giving me the errors, I have added fans,changed PSU's,drivers and now running underclocked


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 31, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Nice PPD on the 260GTX mine is only getting 6490PPD with a 353...running it under clocked at the moment to see if I can stop it from throwing errors after alot of hours folding.
> 
> Cant seem to find out why it is giving me the errors, I have added fans,changed PSU's,drivers and now running underclocked



Are you on stock cooling? What temp is it running while folding? I am watercooled so I run around 41C to 43C. Possible that is the difference.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 31, 2009)

I have my BFG GeForce GTX 260 OCX MAXCORE running with stock cooler and fan 80%. Temps never over 70C. In average 65C.

OC @ 702/1512/1125.

*8.7K with the 353 WU. *


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow insane ppd with your gtx260... I want one


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, I have that FahMon and how do I get it to display the folding information like it does for mmaakk? I'm folding, but I don't know how that monitor to show my info.


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Castiel 

Right click @ the Fahmon console and "add new client".

Browse where your F@H folder is (Not the Program Files one) the "C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\...

That's all.

If you have multiple rigs like I do, you will have to map via network.

Cheers


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Are you on stock cooling? What temp is it running while folding? I am watercooled so I run around 41C to 43C. Possible that is the difference.



Added another fan to help cooling (along with stock EVGA) and my temps stay ~54C...so not that bad for temps.Will fold maybe ~14 hours and then throw an "exception in guarded run" error 



mmaakk said:


> I have my BFG GeForce GTX 260 OCX MAXCORE running with stock cooler and fan 80%. Temps never over 70C. In average 65C.
> 
> OC @ 702/1512/1125.




Nice OC mmaakk    I just wish I could get this _biatch_ to fold without any errors...it is starting to bug me..... now that I see the PPD that you and Dadi_oh are getting .


----------



## johnspack (Jan 31, 2009)

Strange you're getting problems at those temps  Oily!  54c is sweet.  I don't think in this case it's a heat issue.  Like I've mentioned,  my card can hit 79c folding,  but never an error.  Could your cpu be overheating?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Could your cpu be overheating?



I was starting to think this or maybe the RAM failing .....so have knocked all back to stock.

So far today all has been well - with the card underclocked and the CPU at stock clocks as well.

I will keep an eye on CPU temps as well and may have to do some debugging with the mini-dumps.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 31, 2009)

Gotta love these 353 point WU's. Here is my lowly 8800GT on my server getting over 5800ppd 

Still bugs me that my E1200 @ 2.8GHz is only getting 400 ppd. I could get between 1000 and 2000 ppd when I had this same box on Linux. But the GPU folding more than makes up for it anyways.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 31, 2009)

@oily_17 take a look...
http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes#GPU_Error_Codes


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> @oily_17 take a look...
> http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes#GPU_Error_Codes



Thanks stanhemi....here is what I get in my log- this was after it had been folding with no trouble for ~14 hours



> [06:28:15] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
> [06:28:15] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
> [06:28:15] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
> [06:28:15] Work fraction=0.6438 steps=10000000.



And then the PC will restart...I guess it BSOD's just never been there when it does.
I have it set not to auto restart this time when it does BSOD.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 1, 2009)

I also got the 1760pt WU today! Sweet deal. 

1716 PPD with my E8400 @ stock. 

In the other hand, the 511pt were killing my GPUs most of the time today. 

*What about we make a deal with Stanford to send only 353pt for TPU members?*


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *What about we make a deal with Stanford to send only 353pt for TPU members?*




Yeah, we all could do with some extra help.

Mine seem to be getting some 353's as well -








If only they would stay at these PPD, I would be so


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm getting only 511pt's WU on both card.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

Crap!! My 260 just BSOD'd again..after 14 hours with out any trouble

0x00000116 ...nvlddmkm.sys....blah..this is pissing me off, might just buy two more 9600GSO's instead

So I know it's a driver/card issue.This is on a Vista 64-bit OS but have tried 32-bit as well and still the same issue.
Will I try 881.20 drivers and use a cleaner to get rid of old drivers or would I just be safer installing XP and see if it runs any better??


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Crap!! My 260 just BSOD'd again..after 14 hours with out any trouble
> 
> 0x00000116 ...nvlddmkm.sys....blah..this is pissing me off, might just buy two more 9600GSO's instead
> 
> ...



Im haiving the same issues, vista 64.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Im haiving the same issues, vista 64.



I have tried 32-bit as well and still get errors 

Are you able to run stock clocks or is it just when overclocked.

Just uninstalled drivers / installed 881.20 drivers this time to see if any difference.

The thing is my two 9600GSO's folded with out any problems on the same rig


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Crap!! My 260 just BSOD'd again..after 14 hours with out any trouble
> 
> 0x00000116 ...nvlddmkm.sys....blah..this is pissing me off, might just buy two more 9600GSO's instead
> 
> ...



I am running Vista 32 with 181.22 drivers on my GTX260. No issues here if that is useful info.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I am running Vista 32 with 181.22 drivers on my GTX260. No issues here if that is useful info.



Thanks...I will give these drivers a try and see...it is just it takes so long to fail that you think all is OK and then _baamm!!_

If these do not work I will try XP, it is just the hassle of installing the OS and setting the clients up again


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Feb 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I have tried 32-bit as well and still get errors
> 
> Are you able to run stock clocks or is it just when overclocked.
> 
> ...



The 32-bit isn't friendly with 64-bit OSes except Windows 7 once the cpu is OC'ed. I just got started with the F@H app now that I got the setup needed. I have both the 32-bit and GPU app running so I can catch up with the rankings lol.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 1, 2009)

I've fixed the black square issue, found the right folder: however, after getting both Console clients running last night and working under FAHMon, I've started both of them up again, but they're just sitting there doing nothing (They get stuck on "Extra SSE Boost OK"), and FAHmon reports yellow square next to them.
My 9600 GT is getting 3720 ppd, which I'm quite happy with.

Also, mystikl, sorry for going off at you earlier, glad to have you on the Folding Team!


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I've started both of them up again, but they're just sitting there doing nothing (They get stuck on "Extra SSE Boost OK"), and FAHmon reports yellow square next to them.




I used to get that problem some times with my old SMP set-up and I had to back down my overclock or give it some more Vcore to help stabilize it.

Even though you think your rig is stable F@H is very hard on the whole system.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I used to get that problem some times with my old SMP set-up and I had to back down my overclock or give it some more Vcore to help stabilize it.
> 
> Even though you think your rig is stable F@H is very hard on the whole system.



I've got it working properly now, there was just a fair bit of delay as the program got started: putting it up to "High" priority helped, and it appears that it needs to get at least 1% more work done before FAHMon recognises it.
Also, I'm getting about 4640 ppd total.
Whats this stuff like "353" and other 3 number things? I have a "353" running on my GPU, and a "794" on both my CPU cores. Is this good?

EDIT: Is there a way of saving the progress of the GPU client? If I close mine, it goes straight to another project when I restart.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

The '353' is the amount of points you get when you complete that particular work unit.The 353 pointers are quite good and give a good PPD total.
The other three number things ?? Not sure I think you are talking about the Project number.Each one has a different number and you can look them up here -

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject

If you look in your Folding@home folder you will find a log file that gives you all the past progress info on your client.

EDIT:Sorry I misunderstood you, if the client is starting a new project when you restart it (instead of finishing old one) then there is something wrong with it - does it give a reason for this "missing work files" or some other txt at the start of the log file.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 1, 2009)

Is there anything special you need to do in order to get a quad core running on vista x64?  I just upgraded today and it feels funny when running f@h


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 1, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Is there anything special you need to do in order to get a quad core running on vista x64?  I just upgraded today and it feels funny when running f@h



I dont have a quad core  but have a dual core Opty running on Vista x64 and it runs without any problems.
I just installed the same way as with a x86 machine.

I get about ~500PPD from the SMP client although I have one core set to run my GPU client and the other for the SMP, but you should see a bigger PPD with the quad just for the SMP client.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I am running Vista 32 with 181.22 drivers on my GTX260. No issues here if that is useful info.



with those drivers i am stable but one card folds at 1/2 ppd ... this is all driver bull$*t.. im thinking of going back to the 180.48 drivers, those folded without issue.  My cards oblivion/gtaIV/Crysis stable at 783 1566 and 1220 mem for hours, but i fold at 720 1458 1107 just to be safe - its definitely the drivers that are causing havok.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> with those drivers i am stable but one card folds at 1/2 ppd ... this is all driver bull$*t.. im thinking of going back to the 180.48 drivers, those folded without issue.  My cards oblivion/gtaIV/Crysis stable at 783 1566 and 1220 mem for hours, but i fold at 720 1458 1107 just to be safe - its definitely the drivers that are causing havok.


I'm still using 177.83 on most of my rigs. Never had any trouble with them.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2009)

you know its bad when you see this even after you uninstalled the driver from the add/remove menu, and the hardware from device manager, told it to remove all copies of older drivers... this is from a fresh install of 181.22


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you know its bad when you see this even after you uninstalled the driver from the add/remove menu, and the hardware from device manager, told it to remove all copies of older drivers... this is from a fresh install of 181.22




If I turn my head sideways and cross my eyes it looks just fine


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> If I turn my head sideways and cross my eyes it looks just fine



  sometimes the best solutions are the least technical.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you know its bad when you see this even after you uninstalled the driver from the add/remove menu, and the hardware from device manager, told it to remove all copies of older drivers... this is from a fresh install of 181.22



Interesting phanbuey, the same crap happened with me: 2 nVidia control panels...

:shadedshu


----------



## Homeless (Feb 2, 2009)

Vista x64 is considerable slower for folding than xp x86 with the smp client.  Takes about an extra 2 minutes per percent


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

This is so huge!!! It seem easier for me to run my rig naked now.(don't fit in the case lol) Don't like my temp when folding 24/7   E1200@2800 intel heatsink 67c












This pic is for you mmaakk


----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats to Birdman for passing 1mil!  And congrats to Oily,  Beer and me for passing 3/4 mil!  Got my brother folding again,  so I've got a bit more production right now,  hope he keeps it up this time...


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 2, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Congrats to Birdman for passing 1mil!  And congrats to Oily,  Beer and me for passing 3/4 mil!  *Got my brother folding again,  so I've got a bit more production right now*,  hope he keeps it up this time...




*Cheater!!*  Just when I was about to pass you...I knew you would not give up that easy...the fight is on


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> This is so huge!!! It seem easier for me to run my rig naked now.(don't fit in the case lol) Don't like my temp when folding 24/7   E1200@2800 intel heatsink 67c
> This pic is for you mmaakk



Caramba!!!! Looks almost like a brick! 

I guess now is almost too much heatsink for an E1200 

PS. I like what you have been drinking!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2009)

got my uncle to fold on his AMD PI 9500 again. hope to have my 5kBE folding again soon and when i get some TIM i will have my 8800GT folding again


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

hehe no more heat issue,it so heavy it bend my mobo.lol


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

@mmaakk do you have some news about the new ATI client ?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> hehe no more heat issue,it so heavy it bend my mobo.lol



No worries about that. PCBs are flexible! 




stanhemi said:


> @mmaakk do you have some news about the new ATI client ?



Not really. What I did after installation of CAT 9.1, I went to windows/system32 and copy the files:

amdcalcl.dll

amdcalrt.dll

...and replace the files in the GPU client folder.

This way your client is UP to DATE, but minor PPD increase was noticed.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on passing 1/2 mil Stan!  You'll be passing me soon....


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello again! Can someone tell me why the client will just not start anymore? I started my comp this morning and when I try to start F@H, the console window just appears for a fraction of a second and then it disappears, I'm really stumped, yesterday it ran 16 hours straight no errors whatsoever and now it won't even start.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it a gpu or smp client?


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

It's the smp.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

Are your pc overclocked at all ?
are you using -smp flag on the f@h shortcut ?

i'm asking this cause the smp client need a lot of vcore to run properly.

My E7200@3600mhz 1,42vcore    Folding 
same cpu  E7200@4008mhz  1,36 vcore  stable orthos 24 hours.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes it's overclocked but that didn't seem to stop it from doing 40% of the WU. And yes I'm using the -smp switch.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

It happen to me,take 2 week to get it, i do 9 smp jobs, all of them crash at 100%.I received a error message "missing work file" can't send the result.

Are you using this "Drop-in binary for current Windows SMP console client (6.23)"
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried using stock settings, still no go. I guess I have to reinstall it.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

yep,and run your pc stock at least for 1 complete WU,and use the binary drop in for me it help .


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the help stanhemi!


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

Your welcome.give us some feedback


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

I reinstalled but it still doesn't work, I guess it's just Vista crapping out.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

hum.... i know some other guy running vista 64 and  smp client with no problem.,maybe it slower but it work

Don't install the f@h client in program file folder,just in case you don't know.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've got the GPU problem sorted out.
How well does the GPU client run on an overclocked graphics card?
Also, would it be worth putting my 850 MHz PIII laptop to work? It'd be going 24/7, with some extra cooling to keep it working properly.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I've got the GPU problem sorted out.
> How well does the GPU client run on an overclocked graphics card?
> Also, would it be worth putting my 850 MHz PIII laptop to work? It'd be going 24/7, with some extra cooling to keep it working properly.



Well I have a 800MHz Celeron(P3) running constantly and It has been going for about 2 days now and it has worked 34/200. Yours might be faster, but that is was I am getting for that.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

You can check the ppd of some cpu and core.
http://fahinfo.org/index.php?Graphs=true


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll have a go running it on my laptop; we're so close to breaking 100!
I've even convinced my friend to join the team: he has a Q9300 and two 9800 GX2s in his PC!


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

I've reinstalled it 5 times same thing, it just won't work anymore. I've had it with this smp bull$hit I'll just install the regular client and call it a day.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 2, 2009)

mystikl said:


> I've reinstalled it 5 times same thing, it just won't work anymore. I've had it with this smp bull$hit I'll just install the regular client and call it a day.



I havn't even bothered with SMP, I've got two console clients running, one on each core. Set to high priority, and have a different machine number and they do fine.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, for no reason my SMP client went down faster than a flaming brick trying to disobey the law of gravity. No reason why. Dos window just auto closed. Couldn't for the life of me get it working. Uninstalled, nuked the folder out of existance and retried (after resetting Vista password and account options, and rebooting). Didn't work. Did the windows 6.23 drop in, redid it all up. Suddenly a flaming brick learned how to fly. I don't get it. Didn't need the patch at all up to this point. I have no clue what changed. Just... did. Bleh.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well, for no reason my SMP client went down faster than a flaming brick trying to disobey the law of gravity. No reason why. Dos window just auto closed. Couldn't for the life of me get it working. Uninstalled, nuked the folder out of existance and retried (after resetting Vista password and account options, and rebooting). Didn't work. Did the windows 6.23 drop in, redid it all up. Suddenly a flaming brick learned how to fly. I don't get it. Didn't need the patch at all up to this point. I have no clue what changed. Just... did. Bleh.



same here... it instacloses for me too... dont care tho, the cards make up for what the dualcore doesnt do.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 2, 2009)

I assume you set it up correctly in the past? If so do a complete purge and reinstall, do the drop in code and set it up from there. It worked for me. If you had the drop in code before, still try the reinstall, never know.

Theoretical question. If I had a quad core, should I run the SMP client once seeming it is intended for quad cores already, or would I see more with 4 instances of SMP each set to a specific core. Assume Xeon quad core.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I assume you set it up correctly in the past? If so do a complete purge and reinstall, do the drop in code and set it up from there. It worked for me. If you had the drop in code before, still try the reinstall, never know.
> 
> Theoretical question. If I had a quad core, should I run the SMP client once seeming it is intended for quad cores already, or would I see more with 4 instances of SMP each set to a specific core. Assume Xeon quad core.



Yes i was folding SMP one day ago... All of the sudden it ceases to exist 

Theoretically it shouldnt make a difference, but in reality i have no clue.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 2, 2009)

In Vista, i think it is best to have 3 SMPs working on three of the corse and the you GPU running on the last one. At least that is what some here do.... i think.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone seen these 2144 point WU before? I don't usually pay too much attention to the CPU WU but this number caught my eye. 3210 ppd on my Q6600. I usually am 1000 ppd less than that.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

mystikl said:


> I've reinstalled it 5 times same thing, it just won't work anymore. I've had it with this smp bull$hit I'll just install the regular client and call it a day.



If you run Vista-64 Mpich is presently the only option that you have. If you run Vista-32, you can choose to run the version that uses DeinoMPI. Do not attempt to run DeinoMPI on a 64-bit operating system. 

The Windows user account that will be running the SMP client must have a non-blank password for the client to work correctly

Make a new directory in your Users folder, such as C:\Users\%username%\FAH (where %username% is your user name)


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

That's exactly what I did, and it did work for 16 hours straight. Last night it reached 38% and I hit Ctrl + c and it shutdown just fine but this morning it just didn't wanna start anymore. I'm running the tray client for now until I find the time to try to make smp work again.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 2, 2009)

That has happened to me as well, just refuses to start full stop. And it was at 95% complete, my first WU almost complete.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess that's why it's a beta version.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 2, 2009)

Well its not on there any more thats for sure. I uninstalled both GPU and SMP until i can be bothered to get it going again. They really do need to get a better install program.


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

OK so I reinstalled it and for some reason this time I actually saw the 6.23 drop-in binary on the download page over at folding.stanford.edu   .So I replaced the exe and placed all the files I saved from the install that worked and now it picked up were it left of last night.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 2, 2009)

mystikl said:


> OK so I reinstalled it and for some reason this time I actually saw the 6.23 drop-in binary on the download page over at folding.stanford.edu   .So I replaced the exe and placed all the files I saved from the install that worked and now it picked up were it left of last night.



Yes using the 6.23 drop-in worked for me, when mine was just opening and closing immediately.

I know it takes some patience to get these set up right but it is well worth the effort for the end result.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with you oily_17 it take me 2 week to get it work on my e7200


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I agree with you oily_17 it take me 2 week to get it work on my e7200



I have been fighting with my GTX260 for over a week now..but there seems to be light at the end of the tunnel.
After completely erasing any sign of ATI drivers from reg and using Driver Sweeper twice in safe mode and then installing 181.22 drivers I have been folding for ~36 hours with out trouble 

Now all is left is to see how far I can push this card and still stay stable .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

I was wondering, does it only work(Folding) if your computer is idle?


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I was wondering, does it only work(Folding) if your computer is idle?



I would say it works proportionally according to your work load. That is, it is a lower priority task than the rest of your tasks so it uses whatever spare cycles the CPU/GPU can throw at it. If you are doing nothing then it uses 100%. If you start working on your machine it scales back.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I would say it works proportionally according to your work load. That is, it is a lower priority task than the rest of your tasks so it uses whatever spare cycles the CPU/GPU can throw at it. If you are doing nothing then it uses 100%. If you start working on your machine it scales back.



Does the work load change after you done? Because when I first started off I had 1500 to work on.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Does the work load change after you done? Because when I first started off I had 1500 to work on.



It would continuously adjust itself so when you are done working on your machine and no longer demanding CPU cycles for your own work the folding would use 100%. As soon as you demand more cycles it scales itself back. It would be invisible to you unless you open the task manager and watch the processes.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> It would continuously adjust itself so when you are done working on your machine and no longer demanding CPU cycles for your own work the folding would use 100%. As soon as you demand more cycles it scales itself back. It would be invisible to you unless you open the task manager and watch the processes.



Yeah, when I am doing something it scales down to 2% and then when I go to Idle it goes up to 50% and stays there. Is there a way were I can have it run at 100% when Idle?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 2, 2009)

Added moar.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 2, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, when I am doing something it scales down to 2% and then when I go to Idle it goes up to 50% and stays there. Is there a way were I can have it run at 100% when Idle?



Use a SMP client. It uses both cores.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Use a SMP client. It uses both cores.



SMP client?


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
You'll find it at the bottom of the page, just make sure to use the 6.23 drop-in binary located on the same page after installing the client.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

mystikl said:


> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
> You'll find it at the bottom of the page, just make sure to use the 6.23 drop-in binary located on the same page after installing the client.



Its Beta, does it run good?


----------



## mystikl (Feb 2, 2009)

I did run in to a few snags but it's currently running without problems.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

mystikl said:


> I did run in to a few snags but it's currently running without problems.



OK, I will give it a try.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 3, 2009)

So close to 60 :\


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 3, 2009)

??  ??





we lost some team member ???


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 3, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> ??  ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!! Get used to it. The UP and DOWN never ends...


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2009)

I stopped folding because I don't think folding with an HD 3300 is worth it  I got two 4850's coming, can someone get a guide for getting both folding at the same time?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I stopped folding because I don't think folding with an HD 3300 is worth it  I got two 4850's coming, can someone get a guide for getting both folding at the same time?



http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Woot! We're at 105 and probably about 1 week or so from the top 100 teams!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 3, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Woot! We're at 105 and probably about 1 week or so from the top 100 teams!



I need to get my friend's two 9800 GX2s set up and running: that'd take us to 104th probably. 
I've got my Shaders on my 9600 GT clocked at 1950 MHz now, should I try pushing them further?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2009)

TPU is #103 and climbing. Approx 2 weeks until we break 100! 

Great Job Guys!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2009)

everyone has seen this right?


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84071


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2009)

939 rig up and folding 24/7 for TPU.  Will add my 8600 gts to fold when I can, but the program keeps crashing my rig randomly.

I fold for every person that needs help.  I understand bta's and Alpha's posts but why single out one person to fold for?  There are hundreds of thousands out there that can benefit from this and it shouldn't take a prize to get people to fold. * Hopefully folding will be recognized as a donation and we can claim the power consumption used as a tax write off!!*


----------



## Leganfuh (Feb 4, 2009)

Fold on techPowerUp 









​


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

what temp is too high for 24/7 on a 8800GT?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> everyone has seen this right?
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84071




*I think this thread is a big BS. :shadedshu

C'mon TPU has his OWN F@H Team!!!

IN MY OPINION THAT THREAD HAS TO BE BANNED FROM TPU!!!

IF YOU FOLD FOR TPU OR FOR "Bjorn3D" THE RESULT IS THE SAME. SO IF YOU ARE A TPU MEMBER AND WANT TO FOLD, GOTTA BE FOR TPU!!!*

:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *I think this thread is a big BS. :shadedshu
> 
> C'mon TPU has his OWN F@H Team!!!
> 
> ...



so your saying that the prizes are BS? thats the ONLY reason i'm not folding for TPU right now with the GPU but still are with the CPU 


EDIT: could someone answer my question on safe 24/7 temp for a 8800GT


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2009)

Were all folding for the same cause, Bjorn3D is just pimping it's folders.  Whatever it takes to get more people to get the folding going.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so your saying that the prizes are BS? thats the ONLY reason i'm not folding for TPU right now with the GPU but still are with the CPU
> 
> 
> EDIT: could someone answer my question on safe 24/7 temp for a 8800GT



Is ridiculous to be using TPU to promote "Bjorn3D".

Non sense at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Is ridiculous to be using TPU to promote "Bjorn3D".
> 
> Non sense at all.



how can i change my team back to TPU without losing my WU.(want to change before the WU is done)


EDIT: nevermind already changed it back


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> EDIT: could someone answer my question on safe 24/7 temp for a 8800GT



Why don't you ask the "Bjorn3D" forum???????


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> everyone has seen this right?
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84071



Yep, I've seen it. My issue is that existing folders are already working as hard as they possibly can. Folding for another team will not change the work we do or bring us closer to a cure. Although my heart goes out to his family, I am troubled by his motive for prompting a switch to Bjorn3D's Team. I suggest we keep folding for TPU and keep Stephanie & Scott in our prayers.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Why don't you ask the "Bjorn3D" forum???????



dude stop the shit! i didn't even get 1 WU done for them i am folding back for TPU again


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> dude stop the shit! i didn't even get 1 WU done for them i am folding back for TPU again



Sorry but I'm not folding for prizes or for a video card.

*I'M FOLDING FOR SOMETHING WAY GREATER...*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Sorry but I'm not folding for prizes or for a video card.
> 
> *I'M FOLDING FOR SOMETHING WAY GREATER...*



the reason i started folding about 2 years ago was because alot of people in my family died of cancer and my dad has kidney cancer.


I mean come on folding for prizes is a perk but i have been folding for ~2years for no prize just hoping that one day they find a cure.I could be the next one to get cancer or something maybe one day my kids(when i have them) could.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the reason i started folding about 2 years ago was because alot of people in my family died of cancer and my dad has kidney cancer.
> 
> 
> I mean come on folding for prizes is a perk but i have been folding for ~2years for no prize just hoping that one day they find a cure.I could be the next one to get cancer or something maybe one day my kids(when i have them) could.



I apologize p_o_s_pc.

I know you are with us for a long period.

Sorry about that, I just got to nervous about that thread.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone answer my question on safe 24/7 temp for a 8800GT


My 9600 GT is fairly overclocked (Shaders at 1970 MHz), and running F@H GPU it stays 66 C or below (and this is Australia, f@ck!ng HOT atm). I'd say 70C or less would be fine for an 8800 GT.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2009)

Darn brother of mine, looks like he stopped folding again already.  And my 280 has been overheating,  it's starting to warm up here in Canada.  At least at the start of July I'm allowed to start my air conditioner,  and I'll funnel air to both my rigs!  So yes Oily,  you finally get to pass me heheh!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 4, 2009)

im folding for stephanie for the month guys... If nothing just as a symbol of support for scott at B3d.  I know ya hate it. But it shows support to a devastated man and a very sick little girl.  It doesnt matter which team you fold for as long as you fold... but if he looks at his team's stats and sees the world folding with him, it makes him that much happier - if i can help with that, by all means i will.

Im not folding for a gtx 285 or whatever... im folding for one month to show support for a family who has a very high chance of losing their little girl to a fatal disease.  I really dont think folding has anything to do with her condition-but that's not the point.

EDIT: @ mmaakk if you fold for something greater than why do you care so much about team stats?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry,  if I see the site ect and team number,  I'll throw my 9800gtx at it for a month...


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 4, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> EDIT: @ mmaakk if you fold for something greater than why do you care so much about team stats?



I fold for TPU. That's the place where I get support having any trouble. Team Stats is just the result of our hard work.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm really disappointed,I'm on my way to add more gpu for TPU and suddenly somebody come with a nice storie and everybody run away, is that what you call a team.?In my mind it a cheap shot from Bjorn 3d.My prayers go to Stephanie and her family,but please don't touch my team pt's.

Explain me !  Bjorn3d.com WU are better then TPU WU ,or the gtx 285 act like a sucker

I fold for Tpu since 2 month now 24/7,and YES i want to see Tpu in top 10 one day.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 4, 2009)

all right boys i got my i7 system working right so ill be starting folding with this rig again as my other 3 systems arent pushing alot....i will have the i7 and the GX2's folding for my fav site...its a shame w1zz never got around to having the servers do it but w/e


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I'm really disappointed,I'm on my way to add more gpu for TPU and suddenly somebody come with a nice storie and everybody run away, is that what you call a team.?In my mind it a cheap shot from Bjorn 3d.My prayers go to Stephanie and her family,but please don't touch my team pt's.
> 
> Explain me !  Bjorn3d.com WU are better then TPU WU ,or the gtx 285 act like a sucker
> 
> I fold for Tpu since 2 month now 24/7,and YES i want to see Tpu in top 10 one day.



My thoughts exactly. I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this is a possible ploy by Bjorn3D.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> ...* Hopefully folding will be recognized as a donation and we can claim the power consumption used as a tax write off!!*



 Ive been saying this all along... there is no reason why not... now for some renewable energy.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 4, 2009)

I fold for the greater cause, but you all need to stop hating a man who is trying to show support for his daughter in every way he can. By encouraging new people to fold, he is not trying to "steal" your precious points. 



So chillax, on my chillax couch.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 4, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I fold for the greater cause, but you all need to stop hating a man who is trying to show support for his daughter in every way he can. By encouraging new people to fold, he is not trying to "steal" your precious points.
> 
> 
> 
> So chillax, on my chillax couch.




I'm not hating this man come on...But why i need to fold for another team,i'm already folding to find a cure for cancer,TPU WU don't count or what.oh yea it true.....gtx285.

I pray for stephanie and her family,i know it a hard time (we lost a kid in 2004)

you think he is encouraging people to fold but we already fold!!
and why we need to fold for bjorn3d.com if pt are not important?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I apologize p_o_s_pc.
> 
> I know you are with us for a long period.
> 
> Sorry about that, I just got to nervous about that thread.



Thanks and no biggy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> My 9600 GT is fairly overclocked (Shaders at 1970 MHz), and running F@H GPU it stays 66 C or below (and this is Australia, f@ck!ng HOT atm). I'd say 70C or less would be fine for an 8800 GT.



I run about 68-74c with a slight OC so shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Mikercool (Feb 4, 2009)

http://bjorn3d.com/stephanie.php

Are you guys so heartless that you make comments like this when a 13 year old child has cancer? 

You call something a scam when Jen-Hsun Huang (President of Nvidia) signs a card and sends it to America for Scott to give out as a prize.

Do you guys not see what it would mean to her to see a list of maybe 300-400 people that are folding to help find a cure?

You really should think about what you are saying.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

Mikercool said:


> http://bjorn3d.com/stephanie.php
> 
> Are you guys so heartless that you make comments like this when a 13 year old child has cancer?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where you're coming from? Who called it a scam? We all have little Stephanie in our thoughts and prayers as well as Scott and the family.


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

Scott said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1195062
> 
> This was pointed out to me a few minutes ago. People are thinking I am trying to SCAM their Folding Team. Well you where not there when I saw her come out of surgery and looked like the dead people you see on police tv shows.
> 
> ...


http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28727&page=9
Just thought I would show you guys that. Great way to build TPU's rep...:dodgy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28727&page=9
> Just thought I would show you guys that. Great way to build TPU's rep...:dodgy



look at this post thats going to help our rep 
http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/showpost.php?p=188032&postcount=91


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not aware of anyone mentioning a "scam", and as stated previously many of us have stated Stephanie is in our hearts and prayers. I'm not sure where these "scam" idea's are coming from, but our "reputation" is just fine. 

It is one thing to "ask" people to fold for them, quite another to "guilt" them into it. Bottom line is folding is for finding a cure for everyone including Stephanie. Whether you choose to fold at TPU or Bjorn, or where ever, you're folding for the cause. 

Stephanie, Scott and family are in my thoughts and prayers and I certainly wish all the best, but I'll be damned if I'll be made to feel guilty because of who I fold for.

Below are two other links for folks visiting from Bjorn:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84071

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83810


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> I am not aware of anyone mentioning a "scam", and as stated previously many of us have stated Stephanie is in our hearts and prayers. I'm not sure where these "scam" idea's are coming from, but our "reputation" is just fine.
> 
> It is one thing to "ask" people to fold for them, quite another to "guilt" them into it. Bottom line is folding is for finding a cure for everyone including Stephanie. Whether you choose to fold at TPU or Bjorn, or where ever, you're folding for the cause.
> 
> ...





Scott said:


> The entire point of getting people to Fold for Stephanie and to see the -Stephanie behind their name was she could see that people care for her in the tech world.
> 
> 
> Scott


I am pretty sure that is why we wanted us to fold for them. Maybe you could read a whole post instead of picking one part


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I am pretty sure that is why we wanted us to fold for them. Maybe you could read a whole post instead of picking one part



I read the whole post, and as I stated I will continue to fold where I choose. There are lots of Stephanie's out there, and I choose to fold *for ALL of them*. It's MY choice. Maybe you should read my whole post too.


----------



## SonicWRX (Feb 4, 2009)

As the captain of The B3D Folding team I'd like to say to the TPU members that Yes your WU's count no matter what team you fold for. We encourage you to fold for whatever team you chose to. Folding is voluntary and every one that folds pays for it out of their own pockets so you have every right to say where the points go.

That's not the main point of the -Stephanie and folding for B3D. Stephanie is 13 and she was just handed the worst news ever. Take a few moments and look up her type of cancer, and you may understand better. At 13 she needs more support then an adult that might have the same cancer. Think about your normal 13 year old and all the social pressures that you have to deal with from your peers. Then on top of that Cancer and Kemo treatments. It's not just Stephanie's body that is under attack but her spirit. If that dies Stephanie has no chance at all. You and I can do nothing about her cancer. That's up to the Doctors and God. What we can do is show her that even though none of us know her personally we are concerned and support her in the fight for her life. At the start of this type of thing is the most important time to show support. Every thing that we do to lift her spirits helps more than some of us may ever know. Its all very new to her and VERY scary. 

We all greatly appreciate your support of the F@H project and should you chose to fold for B3D at this time that is up to you. We are not twisting your arms. You do so out of you own free will, and we thank you if you chose to do so.

Fold for TPU or fold for B3D... please just fold. We all have someone that we know that has had, will have, or has cancer. Right now i know that I chose to show my support for Stephanie and hope that it brings a smile to her face and hope to her heart to see so many people support her. That is the point of the -Stephanie.

-SonicWRX


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

keep in mind people that if you fold for B3D TPU won't keep going up in the ranks and we won't make our goal for top 20. I don't see why you just don't put -Stephanie on your user name and keep folding for TPU.


----------



## BlueRaven (Feb 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this is a possible ploy by Bjorn3D.



Comments like that is what gives it the feeling of a scam. 

In the whole scheme of things 1 month doesn't make a real positive impact to Bjorn or a Negative one to TPU but it does lift the spirits of a young girl with cancer when she sees the names folding for her.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

SonicWRX said:


> As the captain of The B3D Folding team I'd like to say to the TPU members that Yes your WU's count no matter what team you fold for. We encourage you to fold for whatever team you chose to. Folding is voluntary and every one that folds pays for it out of their own pockets so you have every right to say where the points go.
> 
> That's not the main point of the -Stephanie and folding for B3D. Stephanie is 13 and she was just handed the worst news ever. Take a few moments and look up her type of cancer, and you may understand better. At 13 she needs more support then an adult that might have the same cancer. Think about your normal 13 year old and all the social pressures that you have to deal with from your peers. Then on top of that Cancer and Kemo treatments. It's not just Stephanie's body that is under attack but her spirit. If that dies Stephanie has no chance at all. You and I can do nothing about her cancer. That's up to the Doctors and God. What we can do is show her that even though none of us know her personally we are concerned and support her in the fight for her life. At the start of this type of thing is the most important time to show support. Every thing that we do to lift her spirits helps more than some of us may ever know. Its all very new to her and VERY scary.
> 
> ...



Very nicely stated. My hat is off to you. Stephanie, Scott and family are in my prayers.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 4, 2009)

I fold for my daughter (who past away in 2004 from cancer@20 month)  So when people come on TPU and treated us of scam it pissing me off.Instead just SHUT UP.

@SonicWRX : As a team we try to catch some goal,and i don't think folding for bjorn will help us.We all folding for the same goal,find a cure.

Scott and Stephanie and all her family are in my heart.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I fold for my daughter (who past away in 2004 from cancer@20 month)  So when people come on TPU and treated us of scam it pissing me off.Instead just SHUT UP.
> 
> @SonicWRX : As a team we try to catch some goal,and i don't think folding for bjorn will help us.We all folding for the same goal,find a cure.
> 
> Scott and Stephanie and all her family are in my heart.



if it gets more people folding is it bad? who cares if the decide to fold just b/c of the contest they are folding. is that WU worth any less than yours just cause they want something?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 4, 2009)

All I'm going to say, is you guys better rein it in now, both sides. Thank you for Sonic coming here and not instigating fires, but to everyone else who is joining just to comment here (with somewhat flamebaiting posts), it's gonna look bad for your forums too. 

If people thought it here, I'm sure people thought it everywhere. We aren't any more inherently evil. Scott has to understand that people will form opinions he doesn't like, and not necessarily because they are bad people, but because of their experiences to this point in life. I myself find things and people hard to trust for face value, no matter who or what they are. However we are ALL folding which says something about us compared to people who aren't. So obviously, we can't be lecherous people. 

Believe me, I hope the best for this girl and her family, but I'm going to remain here. That doesn't mean she doesn't have my support however. 

And moreso, shame on the person who showed Scott this. Nay saying happens everywhere and it WILL be inevitable. You are just as bad as how you viewed the people you tried to vilify. What gave you the right to bring more darkness to this man's day,if not month?


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2009)

Its the fact that people said it in the first place. It is NO scam, its a cause to raise spirits. The prizes are just waht he does EVERY MONTH. So thats not going to change. I dont see why your damn points here are such a big deal when this time the folding is still going out to something greater. Helping raise a little girls spirits. One month was all he was asking for and some people here are making such a big stink about "top 10, top 20". Thats just plain ridiculous. Its not about the rank, not about the score, not about the points. About the cause. Grow up. Just because you are in the top 10 F@H ranks dosent give you a bigger epenis.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Its the fact that people said it in the first place. It is NO scam, its a cause to raise spirits. The prizes are just waht he does EVERY MONTH. So thats not going to change. I dont see why your damn points here are such a big deal when this time the folding is still going out to something greater. Helping raise a little girls spirits. One month was all he was asking for and some people here are making such a big stink about "top 10, top 20". Thats just plain ridiculous. Its not about the rank, not about the score, not about the points. About the cause. Grow up. Just because you are in the top 10 F@H ranks dosent give you a bigger epenis.



Agreed. Btw, are you folding for the cause anywhere?


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2009)

Bjorn3D.com  Have been for quite a while.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Bjorn3D.com  Have been for quite a while.



Excellent! Glad you're folding for the cause.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea if it wasnt for that site id prolly be freelance. I think the point thing is stupid kinda. It creates chaos like this and people lose site of the real reason why we fold.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea if it wasnt for that site id prolly be freelance. I think the point thing is stupid kinda. It creates chaos like this and people lose site of the real reason why we fold.



I agree. I think adding a contest to the whole ordeal was a bad idea. People are folding for the prizes and just saying they are folding for her.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2009)

Im glad im staff so i cant be put into that category =D


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 5, 2009)

I do not know where the all the hostility is coming from over a program designed to advance scientific research into debilitating diseases. If bjorn3d wants to have a contest to generate greater interest in an altruistic program there is nothing wrong with that.

If you want to participate in the techpowerup folding team great. We're almost in the top 100 and could use the extra help. If you want to fold and try to win a prize that's great too. Either way you're donating to a worthy cause. All work units go to stanford.  Just stop the trashy classless fighting.


----------



## Squirrely (Feb 5, 2009)

The recent has inspired me to fold some more. Used to under no team, but I joined Techpowerup's, to help them get in the top 100!

I started up my server folding a tad too, so that should help out. But I do leave my desktop on during the day, so might as well fold some when it's sitting idle. I have been using the Console cpu version on my server, and my desktop in the past, but would I be better off folding on my 8800gt? Is it faster/more efficient to fold on a gpu?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I run about 68-74c with a slight OC so shouldn't be a problem



Did anyone notice in the middle of 2 pages of flaming that there was a post about GPU temps? Well, I'm done with this subject and have nothing else to say. Back to folding.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 5, 2009)

Squirrely said:


> The recent has inspired me to fold some more. Used to under no team, but I joined Techpowerup's, to help them get in the top 100!
> 
> I started up my server folding a tad too, so that should help out. But I do leave my desktop on during the day, so might as well fold some when it's sitting idle. I have been using the Console cpu version on my server, and my desktop in the past, but would I be better off folding on my 8800gt? Is it faster/more efficient to fold on a gpu?



Thanks for joining Squirrely 

GPU folding does the job quicker. The WU - Work Units - are bigger but will finalize before the CPU ones.

For me both, CPU and GPU WUs are very important!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2009)

Squirrely said:


> The recent has inspired me to fold some more. Used to under no team, but I joined Techpowerup's, to help them get in the top 100!
> 
> I started up my server folding a tad too, so that should help out. But I do leave my desktop on during the day, so might as well fold some when it's sitting idle. I have been using the Console cpu version on my server, and my desktop in the past, but would I be better off folding on my 8800gt? Is it faster/more efficient to fold on a gpu?



Thanks for joining! Let us know if you need any help configuring the clients. Like mmaakk said, GPU folding is the most efficient. Your 8800GT is a decent folding card.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did anyone notice in the middle of 2 pages of flaming that there was a post about GPU temps? Well, I'm done with this subject and have nothing else to say. Back to folding.



It got answered.  btw thanks for not overlooking my post

EDIT





BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks for joining! Let us know if you need any help configuring the clients. Like mmaakk said, GPU folding is the most efficient. Your 8800GT is a decent folding card.



+1 the 8800GT puts out some nice PPD. Just alittle tip for Squirrely. Lower the ram speed to ~700 when just folding set core ~600 shaders 1600-1800(depends on temps and how your card clocks)


----------



## Squirrely (Feb 5, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks for joining Squirrely
> 
> GPU folding does the job quicker. The WU - Work Units - are bigger but will finalize before the CPU ones.
> 
> For me both, CPU and GPU WUs are very important!



Well, my server is doing CPU WU's, and I will set my desktop up to do some GPU WU's, so there will be a balance from me. 

(Question about the Console version) When it is in the middle of completing steps/folding, if I wanted to quit it, what would be the best way? ctrl+c? Or would that mess things up? Should I wait until it is complete? As for example, I only set my server to use 50% cpu usage, but I may raise it to 75% to speed it up a bit. Was wanting to change that with the config, but as it is currently folding, not sure how to end it to change it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2009)

Squirrely said:


> Well, my server is doing CPU WU's, and I will set my desktop up to do some GPU WU's, so there will be a balance from me.
> 
> (Question about the Console version) When it is in the middle of completing steps/folding, if I wanted to quit it, what would be the best way? ctrl+c? Or would that mess things up? Should I wait until it is complete? As for example, I only set my server to use 50% cpu usage, but I may raise it to 75% to speed it up a bit. Was wanting to change that with the config, but as it is currently folding, not sure how to end it to change it.


CTRL+C is the official way. It may take a minute for all processes to shut down.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll be folding for TPU when I get my 7750, MSI 790GX and HD 4870


----------



## Squirrely (Feb 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> CTRL+C is the official way. It may take a minute for all processes to shut down.



Ok, thanks. Was afraid of messing a few things up if I did.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 5, 2009)

When i get my GTX 295 ill kindly donate my 2 9800GTXs points to TPU folding as well as my servers CPU.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm absolutely horrified by the response of some to the whole Stephanie thing.  We all fold for the same cause.  If we want to cheer up a young girl who is dying, for a month,  that shouldn't be a bad thing.  We all fold for different reasons.  My dad and grandmother died of cancer.  This child is dying of cancer.  Give this girl a smile before she dies.  If we hear of other dying patients,  maybe we could do the same thing again.  How about not being so selfish with your expensive equipment,  and stop caring about how many points,  and what position you are in today?  These points help everybody.  Just fold!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 5, 2009)

Probably the wisest thing he could have done was to create a new team, wouldn't even have to add the - stephanie


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 5, 2009)

If you people want to believe this is a scam than do so.  Nobody is making you participate, but I don't want to hear anymore about it.  It is in very very poor taste and any further comments will not be tolerated.

You're making this forum look very bad.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 5, 2009)

If that thread is gone,  then so am I.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> If that thread is gone,  then so am I.



If you're talking about the folding for Stephanie thread there was like four of them; they've all been redirected to one.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 5, 2009)

Thankyou,  guess it was changing while I was trying to find it again!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyone check your clients. Someone is folding under Anonymous as of yesterday(02-04-09). If you are a new folder and cannot find your updates on the Stats page, this could be why.


----------



## infrared (Feb 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Everyone check your clients. Someone is folding under Anonymous as of yesterday(02-04-09). If you are a new folder and cannot find your updates on the Stats page, this could be why.



We shall find this criminal and bring them to justice!!  

Not long til top 100 now!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 6, 2009)

infrared said:


> We shall find this criminal and bring them to justice!!
> 
> Not long til top 100 now!



We're 105th! We need more folders, or I need 8800 GTS!! TEN of them!

On a more serious note, is the ATI client still restricted to using only 320 SPUs per card?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 6, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> We're 105th! We need more folders, or I need 8800 GTS!! TEN of them!
> 
> On a more serious note, is the ATI client still restricted to using only 320 SPUs per card?



Actually we're at 103, check my sig!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

BSOD on folding rig:

Here is the error message: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR

Said about not processing memory or something. Whats going on?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 6, 2009)

^Could be a couple of things. 

1st: Run Check Disk on the drive. (Check for bad sectors)
2nd: Test your memory.
3rd: Run a virus scanner.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/w2000Msgs/6096.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> ^Could be a couple of things.
> 
> 1st: Run Check Disk on the drive. (Check for bad sectors)
> 2nd: Test your memory.
> ...



Will do, thanks.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 6, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Actually we're at 103, check my sig!








My screenshot sais otherwise.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 6, 2009)

Is there any point in running a smp client on an athlon x2?  If you're running a gpu client too?  My smp production seems like it would take a week to do a 1760pt job,  if I separate the jobs according to cores,  then 2 a1s go on one core and the gpu client on the other core, otherwise all 3 run on both cores.  Seems to make smp moot,  but what do I know!  Any ideas on this,  or should I just wait until I have a quad?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 6, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090206/F@Hteamwhat.jpg
> My screenshot sais otherwise.



Yep, it's sad, but the actual Stanford site is behind. The best site that I know of to check the most up to date stats is Extreme Overclocking. (Link below)

Fellow folders, if anyone knows of a better site or agrees, please let us know!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=2


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 6, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Yep, it's sad, but the actual Stanford site is behind. The best site that I know of to check the most up to date stats is Extreme Overclocking. (Link below)
> 
> Fellow folders, if anyone knows of a better site or agrees, please let us know!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=2



Thanks for that, I'll be using that site to keep an eye on things now!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 6, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Thanks for that, I'll be using that site to keep an eye on things now!



If you decide to sig the stats, let me know and I'll hook ya up!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2009)

Another one to check is:  http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=50711


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 7, 2009)

^Thanks man. Buck is the HARDCORE folding monster, hey Buck, what do you use for stats?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 7, 2009)

*Stats*

The main one will be the Extremeoverclocking

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

The Kakao Stats is interesting 'cos gives us results in between the 3 hours period, based in the ExtremeOC period.

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=10&t=50711

I also give a shot @ this one:

http://hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=101&tnum=50711

...is a very fancy one and gives you a ton of statistics options.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 7, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> The main one will be the Extremeoverclocking
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
> 
> ...




Thanks dudage!


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 7, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Thanks dudage!



No problem.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 7, 2009)

Just joined. Currently have my E2200 running F@H, my other rigs will join later this week when I access them.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be up and running again soon, should have a new graphics card to boot as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Just joined. Currently have my E2200 running F@H, my other rigs will join later this week when I access them.



sweet thanks bud!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got my laptop set up and folding!
It gets surprisingly hot, so i've... boosted its cooling. 





Yes, thats a stock intel heatsink on it, with a 92mm fan sitting next to it (running off a phone charger!)

It has managed 6% in 9 hours, 54 PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I've got my laptop set up and folding!
> It gets surprisingly hot, so i've... boosted its cooling.
> 
> Yes, thats a stock intel heatsink on it, with a 92mm fan sitting next to it (running off a phone charger!)
> ...


You should post this in the Ghetto Mods Section also.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You should post this in the Ghetto Mods Section also.



Maybe I will... where is it?
That other HS is a PIII HS, sitting on the GPU. THat doesn't get very hot, but the CPU would be hot enough to fry eggs on!

Also, on my main PC I've gotten a "225" point WU for each CPU core; it seems to be running really slowly compared to other low-point WUs I've gotten. Is this meant to happen?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 7, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I've got my laptop set up and folding!
> It gets surprisingly hot, so i've... boosted its cooling.
> It has managed 6% in 9 hours, 54 PPD.



 I love this kind of stuff. 

Using everything just to way you bought (original) ain't fun.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 7, 2009)

My computer tends to crash a lot more now that I've switched to Vista.  Also when Vista crashes, my client has to start over which is affecting my score :[


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm using the GPU client, and my GPU folds for a few ours then it stops using the GPU and gets in some sort of "Timer requesting checkpoint" loop until I restart the client.  Any ideas?  It is limiting my productivity.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 7, 2009)

Rejoining the fray been awhile


----------



## zithe (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been trying to do CPU folding. My name doesn't show up on the website (doing the stephanie thing) 

No clue if it's working or not. Seems like it isn't. It says I've got nothing accomplished.

/sad. Don't think my X1800XT can fold.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I'm using the GPU client, and my GPU folds for a few ours then it stops using the GPU and gets in some sort of "Timer requesting checkpoint" loop until I restart the client.  Any ideas?  It is limiting my productivity.



Is your GPU overclocked at all?
If it is, then put it to stock speeds. If it isn't, then maybe its getting hot?
My laptop does the "Timer Requesting Checkpoint" thing about 4 or 5 times between each percent of work, but thats because it takes over an hour for each 1%.
You could always try adjusting the time between checkpoints, see if that does anything.


----------



## zithe (Feb 7, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Is your GPU overclocked at all?
> If it is, then put it to stock speeds. If it isn't, then maybe its getting hot?
> My laptop does the "Timer Requesting Checkpoint" thing about 4 or 5 times between each percent of work, but thats because it takes over an hour for each 1%.
> You could always try adjusting the time between checkpoints, see if that does anything.



My PC is getting percentages. What happens when you hit 100? XD

Edit: Wrong place to ask.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 7, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Just joined. Currently have my E2200 running F@H, my other rigs will join later this week when I access them.



Welcome to the team that will be making a historical achievement in a few weeks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2009)

Homeless said:


> My computer tends to crash a lot more now that I've switched to Vista.  Also when Vista crashes, my client has to start over which is affecting my score :[



That's why I only run XP Pro in my farm. I have Vista in my HTPC and it crashes all the time when i fold with it. Set up a dedicated folding rig and go XP with it.



Thermopylae_480 said:


> I'm using the GPU client, and my GPU folds for a few ours then it stops using the GPU and gets in some sort of "Timer requesting checkpoint" loop until I restart the client.  Any ideas?  It is limiting my productivity.



I would finish the current work unit and un-install/re-install the GPU client. Also check your setting for "interval between checkpoint" when you configure the client. Set it to "15 min" or more.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 7, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Is your GPU overclocked at all?
> If it is, then put it to stock speeds. If it isn't, then maybe its getting hot?
> My laptop does the "Timer Requesting Checkpoint" thing about 4 or 5 times between each percent of work, but thats because it takes over an hour for each 1%.
> You could always try adjusting the time between checkpoints, see if that does anything.



No, the temperature is below normal operating temperatures for the card, and it isn't overclocked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> No, the temperature is below normal operating temperatures for the card, and it isn't overclocked.



adjust the time checkpoints farther apart.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ugh, now it is crashing after I start the console.  It has been working for a few days fairly well except for the time checkpoint thing, now it decides it doesn't want to work anymore...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 7, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Ugh, now it is crashing after I start the console.  It has been working for a few days fairly well except for the time checkpoint thing, now it decides it doesn't want to work anymore...



Is it giving you any messages or just crashing?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 7, 2009)

BSOD dont' remember code.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 8, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> BSOD dont' remember code.



Hate to say it, but you may need to reinstall the client. If anyone else has a better solution, please speak up! I had this issue once and I had to reinstall the client.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2009)

Man,  can't wait till I finish the month,  win the 285,  and restart folding for TPU with dual 280s and my 9800gtx..  that's upto 25k ppd according to what I can do currently.  Sorry guys.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Man,  can't wait till I finish the month,  win the 285,  and restart folding for TPU with dual 280s and my 9800gtx..  that's upto 25k ppd according to what I can do currently.  Sorry guys.



No need to apologize, every single unit counts and helps!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Feb 9, 2009)

Started folding my 4850 again.... Windows 7 takes a lot more GPU power to run though so my numbers aren't very high  SMP client doesn't work at all for me right now either.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 10, 2009)

Figured out my problem with the GPU console.  Whenever power saver would send the shutoff code to my monitor it messed up the client in some way.  Since I disabled automatic monitor shutoff it seems to work.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 10, 2009)

My laptop is up to 28% of a 411 WU after 3 days (about 36 hours on/off) of folding, and I've got a 353 on my 9600 and two 225s on my CPU.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone know any specific windows vista x64 tweaks that would help f@h?  I've had nothing but problems since I've switched and my biggest problem is that if windows crashes, (which it does often even with all updates installed) I have to start my WU over from the beginning again.  Haven't had a successful WU in 2 days now :[


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think your best bet would to be to find out why Vista is crashing.  Despite all the Vista hate on the Interwebz, crashing all the time isn't normal.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 10, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I think your best bet would to be to find out why Vista is crashing.  Despite all the Vista hate on the Interwebz, crashing all the time isn't normal.



Exactly. Doesn't sound like a F@H issue, sounds like a Vista issue. I'm not sure what exactly as I don't use Vista often enough, but get Vista stable and you should be good to go.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 10, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Anyone know any specific windows vista x64 tweaks that would help f@h?  I've had nothing but problems since I've switched and my biggest problem is that if windows crashes, (which it does often even with all updates installed) I have to start my WU over from the beginning again.  Haven't had a successful WU in 2 days now :[




You need to subtract 32 bits from your Vista  

Seriously though, this is not normal. Is your system OC'ed at all? I have read some accounts where OC stability changed between XP and Vista for example.

Also, before I started SMP folding with my Q6600 I was running "stable" at 3.6GHz. Well stable as far as I was concerned... a couple of hours of Prime95 small FFT. But I was discovering the machine reset overnight consistently. I had to back down my FSB by 20MHz and now it is running 24/7 stable folding with no crashes.

Just something to think about.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 10, 2009)

Wanted to get a couple of opinions from my esteemed fellow folders. I currently have my "server" machine setup in my basement which acts as a video streaming/system backup machine for the rest of the computers in the house. This started as a really budget build so I have this ultra cheap ECS GF7050VT-M motherboard with an E1200 OC to 2.8GHz (stock cooling).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135064

I leave the 8800GT (700MHz core, 1850MHz shaders) in the machine folding 24/7 but the E1200 only pumps out about 400ppd and I don't want to interfere with any server functions so I stopped using the E1200.

So my thought is this... If I were to replace the E1200 with a quad core then I would be able to get 2 or 3 of the cores busy with folding and 1 core should be plenty for the server tasks. I would want to OC a little but this mobo has very limited OC options. I can't even increase Vcore (thus the 2.8GHz on the E1200... I had it up to 3.2GHz on a ASUS P5K-SE P35 based board).

I am on a budget (who isn't?  besides maybe Fitseries   so I am looking at a used low end quad like the Q6600 or Q8200. The Q6600 has 8MB cache but is a power hungry beast and not sure how well it OC at stock voltage. The Q8200 only has 4MB cache but it is 45nm and will run much cooler (I was thinking of using the stock heatsink). I "think" the Q8200 might OC to 3GHz on stock volts but looking for advice from anyone with experience.

So there you have it. Buried somewhere in that rambling is a question I think 

Anyone got a Q8200 they want to sell me


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 10, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Anyone got a Q8200 they want to sell me



hmmmm. The Q8200 isn't on the supported CPU list so that may not be an option unless it really is supported but not listed.

http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Support/CPU_Support_Model.aspx?detailid=838&MenuID=69&LanID=9


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 10, 2009)

@dadi_oh at my local pc shop they sell some combo: Q9450 + ecs gf7050vt-m   I think the Q8200 probably work too.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 10, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Wanted to get a couple of opinions from my esteemed fellow folders. I currently have my "server" machine setup in my basement which acts as a video streaming/system backup machine for the rest of the computers in the house. This started as a really budget build so I have this ultra cheap ECS GF7050VT-M motherboard with an E1200 OC to 2.8GHz (stock cooling).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135064
> 
> ...



Just set the processor to fold at 50-75%, you should still have enough power to home file serve and stream video.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

fellas my gpu is folding but the display viewer is blank anyone know why? Is it my new video drivers for the 280 gtx? I would like to participate but I cannot get this to work right.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 10, 2009)

remove your system tray client and install the console client
 http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther download the third one

After to monitoring your client use fahmon
http://www.fahmon.net/


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> remove your system tray client and install the console client



how will that help


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 10, 2009)

The sys tray client is slower and nobody use it.Believe me switch to console client.I'm running 2 smp client and 3 gpu client all on console client,really stable 24/7


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> The sys tray client is slower and nobody use it.Believe me switch to console client.



Okay wiil try, but it hates my system. It seems thats not working right either, for now I'm giving up. My GPU is folding but the folding viewer won't work a lick.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 10, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> @dadi_oh at my local pc shop they sell some combo: Q9450 + ecs gf7050vt-m   I think the Q8200 probably work too.



That would be good news. Tried searching to see if anyone listed this combo. Fry's sells a lot of these motherboards with E7200/E7300/E8400/Q6600 but their Q8200 package uses a different motherboard. Seems that if it really worked then Fry's would sell them like that (since they seem to have a whole cargo ship worth of the GF7050 mobos)


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 10, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> That would be good news. Tried searching to see if anyone listed this combo. Fry's sells a lot of these motherboards with E7200/E7300/E8400/Q6600 but their Q8200 package uses a different motherboard. Seems that if it really worked then Fry's would sell them like that (since they seem to have a whole cargo ship worth of the GF7050 mobos)




OK. Impulsive is my middle name apparently   I decided to take a different route. I figure the E1200 is doing fine so rather than spend money on a new quad core and worry about OC headaches with the crappy ECS board I just picked up an ASUS P5Q Pro motherboard that I will switch the E1200 over to. Now since I have 2 PCIe slots I am thinking I can place my 8800GT in one of the slots and then pickup another 8xxx series cards for dedicated folding. I will get a lot more PPU out of another GPU than any quad core could give me.

So what is the best bang per buck for a folding card? I see a bunch of you with 8800GS or 9600GSO. Is that what you would recommend? I am in Canada so I can't get the awesome deals you guys get at the US Egg. We have a Canadian Egg but exchange rate kills us. I am happy to buy used if I can find a deal so send me any pointers you might have.

Foldin' Foldin' Foldin'... keep them doggies Foldin'  (Sung to the tune of "Rawhide")


----------



## Homeless (Feb 10, 2009)

It's all the old x86 apps I run that cause vista to crash most of the time


----------



## Birdman86 (Feb 10, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Anyone know any specific windows vista x64 tweaks that would help f@h?  I've had nothing but problems since I've switched and my biggest problem is that if windows crashes, (which it does often even with all updates installed) I have to start my WU over from the beginning again.  Haven't had a successful WU in 2 days now :[



I found out that the current WU won't restart after crash if you remove, rename or move the file current.xyz in the work directory of the client. That's how I managed to continue CPU WU's after electric power breakdown. In an unexpected shutdown, the file current.xyz gets corrupted, checksum doesn't match and the client restarts the WU, but if current.xyz is not available, then the client happily loads the last saved checkpoint from other files and continues the WU.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 11, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> So what is the best bang per buck for a folding card? I see a bunch of you with 8800GS or 9600GSO. Is that what you would recommend?



That really depends on what kind of deal you can find and if you don't mind mail in rebates or even buying used.  The last two cards I bought were 8800GS, only $37 each (US) from NCIX.com but that was with a $35 rebate on each of them (the limit was 2).  I also bought an 8800GT on ebay for $78 total.  So it really depends on how many slots you have free and how much you want to put into it.  2x8800GS gave me 192 shaders at $74 total where the 8800GT had 112 shaders at $78.

Edit:  They all overclocked about the same too ~1782 on the shaders.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been using the system tray GPU client on my new system then wiped clean and loaded the console client and there is no change to my PPD at all.  Before I would get 3003 ppd on a 511pt. work unit and I get that same amount on a 511 unit with the console.  If you never pull up the display it seems like they produce the same.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 11, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> That really depends on what kind of deal you can find and if you don't mind mail in rebates or even buying used.  The last two cards I bought were 8800GS, only $37 each (US) from NCIX.com but that was with a $35 rebate on each of them (the limit was 2).  I also bought an 8800GT on ebay for $78 total.  So it really depends on how many slots you have free and how much you want to put into it.  2x8800GS gave me 192 shaders at $74 total where the 8800GT had 112 shaders at $78.
> 
> Edit:  They all overclocked about the same too ~1782 on the shaders.




I found an 8800GS for $66US shipped. Maybe not the greatest deal but I'm impatient.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130332

Will pop that in once I get the new motherboard. I am running Vista on that machine so I think I need to fool Vista that there is a monitor plugged into it. I thought I remembered someone saying that just a DVI to VGA adapter was enough? I have a couple of those laying around.

Will need to do some reading on how to setup a dual GPU setup for folding. I'm sure there should be something in this thread showing that.

Also, I assume that the important thing to OC for folding is the shaders. Does it matter at all what the core is? Do I leave the core at stock and just bump shaders as high as possible? 1782 sounds like what I should be shooting for.


----------



## Birdman86 (Feb 11, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Also, I assume that the important thing to OC for folding is the shaders. Does it matter at all what the core is? Do I leave the core at stock and just bump shaders as high as possible? 1782 sounds like what I should be shooting for.



I have two GeForce 8800 GT cards and GPU0 at 600/1651/900 is faster or at least as fast as GPU1 at 650/1625/900 every time they have similar WU's. So I can say that the core or memory clocks aren't important in folding and thus I'll try to overclock shaders only.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, my HTPC PSU died on me last night, so I will be down about 8k PPD until next week. I guess i was asking for it. Had a Coolmax 400w running a Phenom X3 8650(3.05Ghz) and 2x 9600GSO's folding 24/7. I sold the GSO's to Xazax  and will be replacing them with a GTX260 216sp as well as a beefy PSU to run the rig. Should have the rig back up early next week. I know we have had lower PPD due to the donations to Stephanie, but you guys have done a great job making up for the points. Time to start another membership drive and pump up the team. Keep Folding Guy's!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2009)

I got my 2nd rig backup folding 24/7 now thanks to phanbuey. He sent me a PSU and it really helped me out. Now if anyone has a Geforce 8xxx or ATI 2xxx or 3xxx they have laying around without a use i can give it a good home and would have it folding. 

sorry to hear that buck


----------



## johnspack (Feb 12, 2009)

Had a weird incident with a job,  a 511,  it dled and started,  but didn't do the  entering md  thing and sat idle for 6 hrs.  I exited it and restarted it and it ran like nothing happened!  Anyone have this happen?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Had a weird incident with a job,  a 511,  it dled and started,  but didn't do the  entering md  thing and sat idle for 6 hrs.  I exited it and restarted it and it ran like nothing happened!  Anyone have this happen?


Yea, had that happen a couple of times. Must be a software/process glitch. I'm surprised we do not have more problems with the way we push these rigs to their limits.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the supply Buck. Guess it didn't owe you anything 

I have an 8800GS on the way and I was worried about what 2 video cards on my Thermaltake 420W would do so I swapped the 420W into my son's machine (single 8800GT) and transferred the Ultra 750W into this machine.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 12, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Had a weird incident with a job,  a 511,  it dled and started,  but didn't do the  entering md  thing and sat idle for 6 hrs.  I exited it and restarted it and it ran like nothing happened!  Anyone have this happen?




Failing projects
480 points WUs (project ranges : 5013-5016, 5504-5507, 5801)
384 points WUs (project range : 5757-5764)
511 points WUs (project range : 5749-5756)
353 points Wus (project range : 5765-5772)

Failing hardware 
GTX2 xxx series
9xxx series
8xxx series

Failing OS
Windows XP 32 bits
Windows XP 64 bits
Windows Vista 32 bits
Windows Vista 64 bits

Can be a bad WU


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 12, 2009)

I also have problematic rigs. My gaming rig with GTX 260 and E8400 in SMP is restarting several times during a day's period.

Another one with a HD3870X2 and Pentium Dual CPU is freezing. Nothing wrong with the clients, no errors reported in the log. The rig simply freezes after a short period of time (~2hs).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2009)

Scapped the plans for the GTX260 and bought 2x 9800GTX+ for a song along with a Corsair 750TX PSU. This will add an additional 5k+ ppd above my normal for TPU when i get everything up and running. Should have everything by Tuesday

P.S. Now I need to get a Sli board so I can crank out 1000 FPS in Halo PC


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 12, 2009)

Buck, have I ever told you that you're my hero?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a heads up on the new 182.05 drivers,  seems like the downclocking to 2d idle speeds during folding bug is back.  My 280 folded all night in low power 2d mode ug!  Going to try disabling my screensaver to see if that's triggering it.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 12, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Just a heads up on the new 182.05 drivers,  seems like the downclocking to 2d idle speeds during folding bug is back.  My 280 folded all night in low power 2d mode ug!  Going to try disabling my screensaver to see if that's triggering it.



Disabling screensaver solved that problem for me.


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at this pic we are getting more points 24 hour average then any team in the top <101-200! We are really crunching here! I am very proud of all the members for this amazing feat of top 100 or less.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 13, 2009)

GIGGLA said:


> Look at this pic we are getting more points 24 hour average then any team in the top <101-200! We are really crunching here! I am very proud of all the members for this amazing feat of top 100 or less.



Yep, I'm proud of the team too! We're kicking a*s and taking names! Top 100 here we come! 

Btw, if anyone wants their stats in their sig and needs help, hit me up with a pm.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> P.S. Now I need to get a Sli board so I can crank out 1000 FPS in Halo PC



On the look out for a cheap SLI board myself, would like one with 3 PCI-e slots or more so I can add to my 9600GSO's or GTX260 and just run with the one board.

If anyone knows of one for sale let me know...or any good recommendations.



El Fiendo said:


> Buck, have I ever told you that you're my hero?



Reminds me of this song, old classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDURv8fj9dk&feature=related


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

Am I doing it right


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Am I doing it right



Looks good 

In FahMon if you click on _Tools_ and then _Download new projects_ it will give you details of each work unit that your clients are doing and give you the points etc for that work unit.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Am I doing it right


Set up the SMP client with the  -SMP flag and your Kuma will satisfy. I've got mine running @ 3.255Ghz and getting 800-900 PPD on a single core.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> On the look out for a cheap SLI board myself, would like one with 3 PCI-e slots or more so I can add to my 9600GSO's or GTX260 and just run with the one board.
> 
> If anyone knows of one for sale let me know...or any good recommendations.
> 
> ...



What processor are you going to run? I'll start hunting one now. BTW, you cannot mix different SP count cards on the same board. The 9600GSO will bottleneck the GTX260. Send me your GTX 260 and I will send you a 9600GSO to solve that problem (Buck is always willing to help). I dunno your budget, but here a few good examples. Both are Crossfire, but fold very well.

*AMD* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128R

*Intel* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299R

P.S. Oily, you are forbidden to make reference to Bette Midler in this thread


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What processor are you going to run? I'll start hunting one now.
> 
> P.S. Oily, you are forbidden to make reference to Bette Midler in this thread




I have a couple of skt775 CPU's here but it doesn't really matter.

LOL I am ashamed to say I love that song...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 2 8800GTS 320mb G80 for sale. Cards will pull 4K ppd each on 384pt WU with overclock. *I will discount $10.00($70.00 each shipped) each for Folding Team Members.*






As you can see, they are a little stronger than 8800GS/9600GSO's

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84804


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

I was thinking of building a few folding rigs when I get a job. All I need for my main rig is a PII and another 4830. I was gonna start looking for some cheap 8800/9600 cards for them  If you still have them by May I will probably grab one!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys. I am using my 2.0GHz CPU to fold and for some reason, it is working better than my first work unit, and I am on my 3rd. It gets about 135.36 PPD on average. But I was wondering I wan't to get my 9600GT to start folding so I can get some work units, how would I do that? Without stopping my CPU client.

P.S. And how much PPD will my 9600GT would pump out?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> BTW, you cannot mix different SP count cards on the same board.



Yeah I have my eye on a couple of more 9600GSO's going cheap but it means buying another board or I could splash out and get another 260 to go along with this one and save on the new board.
ATM they are all running on skt939 SLI boards but only 2 slots per board.



> Send me your GTX 260 and I will send you a 9600GSO to solve that problem (Buck is always willing to help).



You all ways know a good deal when you see one


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> BTW, you cannot mix different SP count cards on the same board. The 9600GSO will bottleneck the GTX260.




I am in the middle of upgrading my server machine to add folding power. Getting a P5Q Pro motherboard and a Q6600 as well as an 8800GS. I was planning to add the 8800GS alongside the 8800GT and fold both. Is your reference to mixing different SP cards limited to SLI boards? The P5Q is a crossfire board.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I am in the middle of upgrading my server machine to add folding power. Getting a P5Q Pro motherboard and a Q6600 as well as an 8800GS. I was planning to add the 8800GS alongside the 8800GT and fold both. Is your reference to mixing different SP cards limited to SLI boards? The P5Q is a crossfire board.



Excellent MOBO. I have one with a E8400/2x 8800GTS-512. Happens to be my favorite rig. Regardless of Sli or Crossfire, combining different shader count cards will result in diminished PPD for the more powerful card. Your 8800GT will lose several hundred PPD, if paired with a 8800GS. Try to avoid it if you can, but any points are better than none.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Excellent MOBO. I have one with a E8400/2x 8800GTS-512. Happens to be my favorite rig. Regardless of Sli or Crossfire, combining different shader count cards will result in diminished PPD for the more powerful card. Your 8800GT will lose several hundred PPD, if paired with a 8800GS. Try to avoid it if you can, but any points are better than none.



OK. Thanks. I guess my 8800GT will lose 16 shaders worth of processing power in that case. Probably not worth losing sleep over. If I had known ahead of time I might have ordered 2 of the 8800GS units and sold my 8800GT (the guy was upgrading his folding farm and had something like 16 units available... last I checked he had a few more available @ $66 shipped).

I don't game on the server so the cards are purely folding. Once I add the Q6600 SMP I should get between 2K and 3K ppd depending on the WU. So I am looking at about 10K+ PPD for this machine.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats not a bad deal on the 8800's

Hmmm-

1 motherboard = £50
1 CPU = £80
2 GPU = £100

*Folding for TPU = Priceless*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> OK. Thanks. I guess my 8800GT will lose 16 shaders worth of processing power in that case. Probably not worth losing sleep over. If I had known ahead of time I might have ordered 2 of the 8800GS units and sold my 8800GT (the guy was upgrading his folding farm and had something like 16 units available... last I checked he had a few more available @ $66 shipped).
> 
> I don't game on the server so the cards are purely folding. Once I add the Q6600 SMP I should get between 2K and 3K ppd depending on the WU. So I am looking at about 10K+ PPD for this machine.



Yea, i saw Nitteo's thread. I'm also selling off lesser cards to move up to more powerful ones, same as him. Frys.com(http://www.frys.com/product/5837943) has 9600GSO(96sp) for $49.00 after MIR, if anyone is looking. The 9600GSO(96sp) is still a very efficient folding machine(3800PPD @ 75watts for 384pt WU) and should not be overlooked.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

When I get my second HD 4830 can I have the second one fold while I use the first to play games? Or can I use the onboard video of my 790GX to fold while I play games?


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, i saw Nitteo's thread. I'm also selling off lesser cards to move up to more powerful ones, same as him. Frys.com(http://www.frys.com/product/5837943) has 9600GSO(96sp) for $49.00 after MIR, if anyone is looking. The 9600GSO(96sp) is still a very efficient folding machine(3800PPD @ 75watts for 384pt WU) and should not be overlooked.



You Americans get all the deals  

I travel with my work and have been to the Fry's in San Jose as well as the one in Chicago. The motherboard CPU combo deals are incredible. It was even better when we had a decent exchange rate (at par last year) but now with $1US = $1.24CDN it usually doesn't make sense for us to shop across the border.

Did a double take on your last comment... "Should not be *overlooked*"  and my brain saw "Should not be *overclocked*"....  Freudian slip apparently.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I get my second HD 4830 can I have the second one fold while I use the first to play games? Or can I use the onboard video of my 790GX to fold while I play games?


I tried folding with the HD3200 Integrated(just for the hell of it') and I always had errors and crashes. I gave up on it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

5 away from top 100...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey guys. I am using my 2.0GHz CPU to fold and for some reason, it is working better than my first work unit, and I am on my 3rd. It gets about 135.36 PPD on average. But I was wondering I wan't to get my 9600GT to start folding so I can get some work units, how would I do that? Without stopping my CPU client.
> 
> P.S. And how much PPD will my 9600GT would pump out?



Anyone?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2009)

Castiel said:


> P.S. And how much PPD will my 9600GT would pump out?


I did some research and it looks like 2800-3000 ppd on a 384pt WU.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I did some research and it looks like 2800-3000 ppd on a 384pt WU.



Wow. Now is there a separate client that I can use just for the graphics card with out interrupting my current folding with my CPU?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes you can run the SMP client on one of the dual cores and save the other for the GPU client.

Will post a link to the GPU client now

EDIT: Go here for the Vista GPU console client-

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

If you need help installing just post your questions.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yes you can run the SMP client on one of the dual cores and save the other for the GPU client.
> 
> Will post a link to the GPU client now
> 
> ...



How do i install it and use it, because it is not like the regular client.

Edit: Nvm, I got it running. 

My 9600GT is pumpimg out 3860 PPD!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 13, 2009)

I use the SMP on both cores of my Opty 170 and run dual instances of the GPU client and I do not see a dip in my GPU's PPD at all.  I just set the core priority to be slightly higher on the two GPU clients so they get first dibs on CPU cycles.  I've verified by turning off the SMP client, no drop in points from my vid cards.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just download the client and follow the instructions in the installer and it will pick up your GPU

You can get more info here -

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/cgi-bin/index.php?n=English.FAQ-NVIDIA


----------



## Parad0x (Feb 14, 2009)

W1zz just tested the GTX295 (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_295/24.html) but why that low ppd?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

power was out big part of the day because breaker tripped about 20mins after i left. I was gone over 12hrs so my PPD are way down. I have my 5kBE folding right now as we speak and just got done clocking my 4850e so it will be folding again in about 5mins. 
keep up the work guys and sorry for not having mine going all day.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2009)

Well,  only 15 days till I return to TPU folding.  Discovered I can do over 80k points in 12 days.  I might try to hit 200k in one month,  but I doubt it.  I will win the 285 though,  and add it to TPU folding.  Back soon!
We will assimilate you,  resistance is futile!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 14, 2009)

Parad0x said:


> W1zz just tested the GTX295 (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_295/24.html) but why that low ppd?



Doesn't the GTX 295 work just as if it was 2 seperate cards in SLI on one PCI-e connector? If yes than I'd think it was that the gpu client doesn't accept the 2 cores (SLI issues) and works on one. The 295 is basically two 280s slapped together (from tech specs). It would make sense as it matches the 280 on the chart, while the 285 'upgrade' card is above them.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 14, 2009)

It's two 285s strapped together since they're on the same manufacturing process.
I've been folding for my podcast for a while but I'm considering switching between teams, when I get my netbook I'll try and get the atom folding for you guys as well as my PS3 whenever it's on.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2009)

Parad0x said:


> W1zz just tested the GTX295 (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_295/24.html) but why that low ppd?



I'm sure he was only loading one core on the card. For graphics, the card runs in Sli. For folding you would have to set up 2 separate clients(one for each core). Remember that the shaders put out alot of heat and any dual core card with a sandwiched architecture will run *very hot*. The new 295 with the waterblock is the way to go.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm glad that I have started running that GPU client. Ok, since I have started folding my main computer it was for Bjorn3D for Stephanie, and so far I had 1 client done, because I play games alot and stuff, but I added that GPU client when I came home last night from a Stand Up Comedy, and a movie I found that It had done 3 WU in 7+ hours.

Glad that I am going to out for a while this weekend...More folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, i saw Nitteo's thread. I'm also selling off lesser cards to move up to more powerful ones, same as him. Frys.com(http://www.frys.com/product/5837943) has 9600GSO(96sp) for $49.00 after MIR, if anyone is looking. The 9600GSO(96sp) is still a very efficient folding machine(3800PPD @ 75watts for 384pt WU) and should not be overlooked.



So, do you think I can run this card on a socket 939 4000+, 1GB system with a Seasonic S12 380 watt PSU, without buring out the PSU?

Secondly, isn't this card basically an updated version of the 8800 ultra?  For $56 after MIR and shipping!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

anyone have hardware they would like to see fold but doesn't have a place to set them up?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2009)

thebluebumblebee,  no the 9600gso is slightly less powerful than the 8800gt,  and so good chance it will run fine on your psu.  The equivalent to an 8800ultra would be a 9800gtx.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

johnspack said:


> thebluebumblebee,  no the 9600gso is slightly less powerful than the 8800gt,  and so good chance it will run fine on your psu.  The equivalent to an 8800ultra would be a 9800gtx.



isn't the 8800GT and 8800 ultra about the same in terms of performance but the ultra being slightly faster because of higher ram bandwidth


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a problem.  Using the system in my specs, with the latest whql drivers for my card I get an incredible amount of lag on my system when using the gpu client.  Could anyone kick my butt in the right direction?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a problem.  Using the system in my specs, with the latest whql drivers for my card I get an incredible amount of lag on my system when using the gpu client.  Could anyone kick my butt in the right direction?



It says you are using Vista but I got that in Win7 with both ATi and NV.. On Vista I didn't have any problems(I'm folding right now) with either..


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, I'm using Vista 64bit.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you try configuring it to use the lowest possible? Right click on the icon and click configure. It's in the advanced tab.

and does anyone know where I can see how much I have progressed the last few days? I just started folding again and I wanna see how fast I'm goning up in the ranks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, do you think I can run this card on a socket 939 4000+, 1GB system with a Seasonic S12 380 watt PSU, without buring out the PSU?
> 
> Secondly, isn't this card basically an updated version of the 8800 ultra?  For $56 after MIR and shipping!


Your rig will run a single card fine. The 9600GSO 384mb is the exact same architecture as the 8800GS 384mb. Similar to the 8800GT with 2 less memory chips and 16 less shaders(96 total). While a bit crippled in memory, these cards excel at being one of the most efficient folders of all time. Watch out for the new 9600GSO 512mb that only have 48 shaders. Also avoid any models with DDR2 memory.





erocker said:


> I have a problem.  Using the system in my specs, with the latest whql drivers for my card I get an incredible amount of lag on my system when using the gpu client.  Could anyone kick my butt in the right direction?



Your E8600/Rampage is bottlenecking yur' F@H

Seriously, you need to change the the affinity's of the programs you have running. It seems that maybe core 0 is seeing alot of action. Spread them out onto core 1 also. Use "Get & Set Affinity Changer" to lock application to specific cores. My E8400 @ 3.6ghz with SMP on core 0 gets about 1200-1600ppd based on the work unit.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 14, 2009)

For example, my SMP client is running all four processes on core 0, while my 9800GTX is running on core 1, along with every other process running. And next week when the resistors come in, I'll get my second 9800GTX in the mix on core 1. It will knock your SMP client down a peg, as it doesn't have as much room to work, but it will be far outmatched by the gains of the GTX260.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just joined yesterday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Did you try configuring it to use the lowest possible? Right click on the icon and click configure. It's in the advanced tab.
> 
> and does anyone know where I can see how much I have progressed the last few days? I just started folding again and I wanna see how fast I'm goning up in the ranks.



http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Stats


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Your rig will run a single card fine. The 9600GSO 384mb is the exact same architecture as the 8800GS 384mb. Similar to the 8800GT with 2 less memory chips and 16 less shaders(96 total). While a bit crippled in memory, these cards excel at being one of the most efficient folders of all time. Watch out for the new 9600GSO 512mb that only have 48 shaders. Also avoid any models with DDR2 memory.



I'm referring to the PNY card that Fry's is selling. From PNY's web site:

Memory Amount: 768MB DDR3
Memory Interface: 192-bit 
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec.): 38.4 
Fill Rate (billion pixels/sec.): 26.4 
Core Clock (MHz): 550MHz 
Memory Frequency (effective): 1600MHz 
Memory Clock: 800MHz 
Shader Speed: 1375MHz 
Stream Processors: 96 

I've been an ATI guy, so I don't know much about the details of Nvidia, but am thinking about this card in my kids computer.  My 3700+/4830 is huffing and puffing to get 2600 - 2900 PPD, so it would be nice to get more PPD for the effort, but I don't want to have to get another PSU.  This is what bothers me: "A minimum 400W or greater system power supply (with 12V current rating of 26A)".  The Seasonic does 25A!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 15, 2009)

W00t!! We're now 102nd on the list! We've moved up a spot!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

*Folding Farm anyone?*

Newegg has a open box MSI K9A2 Platinum for only $94.99 + shipping. This is the quintessential GPU folding MoBo(I have 4 of them). Pick it up and throw 4 8800/9800GT's in there and you'll have close to 18K PPD from one rig!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136R


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had one of those, and now I think my 260's are really under performing if 4 of those cards can do 18k a day.  Then again I could be wrong, but as of right now they are getting combined 18k.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Newegg has a open box MSI K9A2 Platinum for only $94.99 + shipping. This is the quintessential GPU folding MoBo(I have 4 of them). Pick it up and throw 4 8800/9800GT's in there and you'll have close to 18K PPD from one rig!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136R



I will even sweeten the incentive. I am upgrading hardware and will be retiring 8800GS/9600GSO's in the near future. I will make the price very appealing for a member of our folding team to purchase 4 cards. Is anyone interested in having your very own 4xGPU rig?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Believe me.. If I had the money I would definitely get a 4 GPU folding rig going  I might do that when I get a job this summer. I know I am gonna build one for sure.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY, What would you recommend for the CPU, how much RAM, and what PSU?  Thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BUCK NASTY, What would you recommend for the CPU, how much RAM, and what PSU?  Thanks


Any AM2 CPU will do. Even a Sempron can handle 4 cards on one core. I would go dual core and use the other core for SMP(extra 500 PPD). I have been very successful with running all 4 cards off of a Antec EA-500D. It's got 2x 22amp rails and handles the 400 watts the rig draws rather well. It's 80+ efficient, which is a necessity for a 24/7 folding rig. Someone has one for sale on this forum for $60.00 NIB. 1GB of DDR2 800 ram will do fine. You have to run XP because Vista wants to see every card plugged into a monitor. I can see the completed rig coming together for about $500.00 for everything.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got my GTX 260 in(yesterday) and I was wondering how do I get a second GPU client working on it? I won't be using it for gaming because my CPU can't handle it, so I will be using it as a PhysX card for now, until I get my Core I7 in .

Edit:And how much PPD does a GTX 260 put out?


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Edit:And how much PPD does a GTX 260 put out?



Mine gets between 6000 and over 8000 ppd depending on the work unit. That is a 192SP at 783 core, 1566 shaders.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Mine gets between 6000 and over 8000 ppd depending on the work unit. That is a 192SP at 783 core, 1566 shaders.



K, I will add the card tomorrow and see if my PSU connections can handle and put my 9600GT towards TPU and my 260 to Bjorn3d.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> and put my 9600GT towards TPU and my 260 to Bjorn3d.


Are you talking about folding for Stephanie?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are you talking about folding for Stephanie?



Yes.

I devote most of my time on here than Bjorn3d so that is why I am going to let my 9600GT fold for TPU, and my 260 for Stephanie because it will work faster, and I feel bad what she is going through so I just have to fold for her.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yes.
> 
> I devote most of my time on here than Bjorn3d so that is why I am going to let my 9600GT fold for TPU, and my 260 for Stephanie because it will work faster, and I feel bad what she is going through so I just have to fold for her.


  I understand that your reasoning has merit, but what if I took my 2 million points per month and went to fold for Bjorn3d? It would make an impact on the team and possibly erode morale. Don't get me wrong, my heart goes out to Stephanie & Scott. I cannot even imagine what they must be going through. Your gesture of folding is a symbol of support for them. But that symbol does not have a number tied to it. I feel the lions share of folding power should go to TPU. Then again, I donate approximately $500.00/month to folding for TPU with hardware/electricity. I am driven to fold as hard as I can for TPU, as I believe I have already displayed. I have watched this team grow exponentially in the past 6 months, but it's depressing to see our PPD diminishing as we approach a milestone for the team. Each one of you must make a choice for yourself as far as who you fold for and how much. I'm just saying that your Team needs every single one of you more than ever. I respect every persons decision, whatever your choice. I also appreciate how hard you work for TPU/F@H.  
Keep on Folding Guy's


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I understand that your reasoning has merit, but what if I took my 2 million points per month and went to fold for Bjorn3d? It would make an impact on the team and possibly erode morale. Don't get me wrong, my heart goes out to Stephanie & Scott. I cannot even imagine what they must be going through. Your gesture of folding is a symbol of support for them. But that symbol does not have a number tied to it. I feel the lions share of folding power should go to TPU. Then again, I donate approximately $500.00/month to folding for TPU with hardware/electricity. I am driven to fold as hard as I can for TPU, as I believe I have already displayed. I have watched this team grow exponentially in the past 6 months, but it's depressing to see our PPD diminishing as we approach a milestone for the team. Each one of you must make a choice for yourself as far as who you fold for and how much. I'm just saying that your Team needs every single one of you more than ever. I respect every persons decision, whatever your choice. I also appreciate how hard you work for TPU/F@H.
> Keep on Folding Guy's





If I had the money then I will be doing the same thing.

And I am going to try to give my best to Folding as much as I can just not for Stephanie, or TPU, or Bjorn3d, becuase rank doesn't mean sh!t to me, I have my Mom, 2 sisters, and 2 brothers with all the same disease, and I have to see them everyday suffer from it, and I wan't a cure for them to come, so Folding is one of my main things to do this year, as I have set on my New years resolution and some money to setup a folding farm for a cure not only in the disease that affects my family, but for people all over the world that suffer from what ever it may be, cancer, malaria..etc


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the "_Could Not connect to Work Server_" error, what's wrong?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm folding for TPU because I want to get us in the top 100! I'm only providing ~3000ppd but it's better than nothing


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 16, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I have the "_Could Not connect to Work Server_" error, what's wrong?



That happens to me a lot, I usually shut down the client and restart it a while later; this always works for me.

I'm folding to get in the top 100s as well!!
Atm I'm getting ~3355 PPD, 3300 being provided by my desktop (CPU; 755 and 682, GPU; 511), and my laptop is chugging away at around 55 PPD with a 422 (or something).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2009)

Buck Nasty  What do you think of this card?  EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX(G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 (128 SP) for $130 after MIR


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck Nasty  What do you think of this card?  EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX(G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 (128 SP) for $130 after MIR



That's a pretty good folding card, but go for the 9800GTX+ which has a smaller die shrink(55nm), runs cooler, higher overclock for shader, and is more energy efficient. I just ordered two (recertified)for 129.00 each @ Newegg. Just make sure the card has 2x6pin PCI-E connector. There is 9000GTX+ EVGA card with a single 6pin connector that has lower clocks and should be avoided.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130432


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That's a pretty good folding card, but go for the 9800GTX+ which has a smaller die shrink(55nm), runs cooler, higher overclock for shader, and is more energy efficient. I just ordered two (recertified)for 129.00 each @ Newegg. Just make sure the card has 2x6pin PCI-E connector. There is 9000GTX+ EVGA card with a single 6pin connector that has lower clocks and should be avoided.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130432



So what is the best mid range card that would be really good for folding? Like $100-$160?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339
use EVGAN871219 for 15$ off


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339
> use EVGAN871219 for 15$ off



Do you realize that you pointed back to the one that I asked BUCK NASTY about and he recommended the 9800 GTX+ ?  I am curious though, because BUCK NASTY recommended only the models with two 6 pin PCI-E connectors, but non of the EVGA's have two (but that 9800GTX does) and the customer reviews are all over the map.  Some say it's great and others can't get it working or it locks up (under windows, not in games).  Maybe that's why there are the re-certified units at The Egg.
Just read that ATI will be coming out with a 4970 sometime in April.  Hopefully this will end up driving the price of the 260 down


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 16, 2009)

Should I use both the SMP client and a GPU client?  Or should I be running the normal client and the GPU client?


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 16, 2009)

Now have an additional Q6600 folding for the team. Was going to wait for my P5Q Pro motherboard to arrive but the seller wanted positive feedback fast so I popped this into my ECS GF7050VT-M board (everything stock including the CPU cooler... yuck). At stock, folding it is hitting about 66C on the cores  but I am OK with that short term. Once the P5Q board arrives I will pop on my Vendetta 2 heatsink and see how high she'll go on air. VID is 1.2875 which is OK... not great.

Once the dust settles this machine will have a Q6600 + 8800GT + 8800GS folding. Should be > 10K ppd per day methinks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Should I use both the SMP client and a GPU client?  Or should I be running the normal client and the GPU client?



Your Xeon can handle SMP on a single core, as Intels are built to fold. I get 1200-1600PPD on a single core of my E8400 @ 3.6Ghz. I only got 700 with the uni-client before SMP. Smp on core 0 and GPU2 on core 1. That should do the trick.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, just got mt first 234 pt WU.  my 3700+ is pegged but my 4830 at 650/950 is only running at 95% where the larger WU's put it at 99%.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> So what is the best mid range card that would be really good for folding? Like $100-$160?



If you can get one at a decent price, a GTX260 (216SP) is a great folder. It may not be not the most energy efficient, but it is very effective nonetheless. The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:

GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
9800GTX+ *(6200 PPD)*
9800GTX *(6000 PPD)*
8800GTS 512 *(5800 PPD)*
8800GT/9800GT *(4500 PPD)*
8800GTS 320/640 *(4000 PPD)*
8800GS/9600GSO 384_(avoid the 512mb or DDR2 versions)_ *(3800 PPD)*

**PPD based on highest stable overclocks. Shaders are the primary overclock for F@H.*


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

When I get a job in the summer would two GTX 260's be better than quad 8800GT's? I'm probably gonna get that MSI 790FX and use my Athlon X2 4200+.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I get a job in the summer would two GTX 260's be better than quad 8800GT's? I'm probably gonna get that MSI 790FX and use my Athlon X2 4200+.



Well, the GTX2xx series cards will be more productive with the larger atom WU's that are coming in the future, but the 8800GT/9800GT's can get you more PPD right now. I say the GTX2xx. It would be more futureproof and a hell of alot more fun to game with.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, adding to the list:  
My 4830 at 650/950 is getting 3000 PPD on an ATI 384 pt WU

Sure seems like the sweet spot for the Nvidia cards is the 9800GTX/9800GTX+ in ppd/$$$


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If you can get one at a decent price, a GTX260 (216SP) is a great folder. It may not be not the most energy efficient, but it is very effective nonetheless. The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:
> 
> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
> ...



I can confirm that is right for the 8800GT. I have shaders OC to 1850 and on my current 384 point WU I am getting 4740 ppd.

My GTX260 192SP OC to 1783 on the shaders I have seen as high as 8700ppd but it moves around a little. 

I have an 8800GS in transit so I'll see what she can OC to and report the numbers.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 17, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Now have an additional Q6600 folding for the team. Was going to wait for my P5Q Pro motherboard to arrive but the seller wanted positive feedback fast so I popped this into my ECS GF7050VT-M board (everything stock including the CPU cooler... yuck). At stock, folding it is hitting about 66C on the cores  but I am OK with that short term. Once the P5Q board arrives I will pop on my Vendetta 2 heatsink and see how high she'll go on air. VID is 1.2875 which is OK... not great.



Curiousity got the best of me. This ECS board is not an overclocker... can't even adjust Vcore. But I bumped up the FSB to 1333 which is an easy OC to 3GHz and she is running stable at 1.240V Vcore. Temps are ugly though... 74C 

Any advantage to "burning in" a CPU before I get it on better cooling? Maybe I should return it to stock 2.4GHz and give it a rest?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 17, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Curiousity got the best of me. This ECS board is not an overclocker... can't even adjust Vcore. But I bumped up the FSB to 1333 which is an easy OC to 3GHz and she is running stable at 1.240V Vcore. Temps are ugly though... 74C
> 
> Any advantage to "burning in" a CPU before I get it on better cooling? Maybe I should return it to stock 2.4GHz and give it a rest?



If you add a 120mm fan over the stock cooler, will get some improvement. That's what I do with my stock coolers.

I get in average 6~8 Celsius lower with the fan on top.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> If you add a 120mm fan over the stock cooler, will get some improvement. That's what I do with my stock coolers.
> 
> I get in average 6~8 Celsius lower with the fan on top.



Just to illustrate what I said:






PS. Check the new cooling system of one of mine 3870X2


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

I love how I can see when I start gaming and when I stop 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=357465
Also I just ordered my second 4830, any guides or help on getting both of my 4830's folding when I get


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> If you add a 120mm fan over the stock cooler, will get some improvement. That's what I do with my stock coolers.
> 
> I get in average 6~8 Celsius lower with the fan on top.



Gotcha. Actually my case has a side vent with an 80mm fan (on low) bringing fresh outside air straight down onto the CPU fan. Could try putting it on high I suppose. Should all become a moot point when I put my Vendetta 2 on it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2009)

Any idea the PPD for a 9600GT?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 17, 2009)

3800 ppd


----------



## driver66 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys what would be a good "folding" clock on my (g92) 8800 gts 512 ? I'm averaging about 4500-4600 ppd and just have my shaders clocked up to  1817 with no clock on the core or mem. Anybody have any suggestions on a good setup? This card clocks very well so throw me some numbers   For the team


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 17, 2009)

Nvidia shader overclocking; shader speed is counted in 54 point steps. Setting to 1817 = same effect as 1782
1404
1458
1512
1566
1620
1674
1728
1782
1836
1890
1944
1998
2052
2106


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 17, 2009)

FOLDING MONSTER

8 GPU folding machine based upon nVidia GTX295s.About 63,000 PPD utilizing ~7.152 TFLOPS of computing power.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> FOLDING MONSTER
> 
> 8 GPU folding machine based upon nVidia GTX295s.About 63,000 PPD utilizing ~7.152 TFLOPS of computing power.



Yikes! Is someone actually folding with that or is it a dream machine?

It would be interesting to see a metric around ppd/Watt or ppd/$ ...something along those lines. i.e. what is the most efficient folding machinefor watts consumed or $$$ spent? For example they have this new "Green" 9600GT on 55nm process coming out. Might be an attractive option.

Buck would probably have an opinion I'm sure


----------



## driver66 (Feb 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Nvidia shader overclocking; shader speed is counted in 54 point steps. Setting to 1817 = same effect as 1782
> 1404
> 1458
> 1512
> ...



I understand and know the chart, i'm looking for more of a hey i set mine here and get xxxxppd thanks for the response


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 17, 2009)

While I don't use Nvidia currently for folding, I have read about this on other forums. One of them is here. Read down and there are some good pointers on folding and shader settings.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 17, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Yikes! Is someone actually folding with that or is it a dream machine?
> 
> It would be interesting to see a metric around ppd/Watt or ppd/$ ...something along those lines. i.e. what is the most efficient folding machinefor watts consumed or $$$ spent? For example they have this new "Green" 9600GT on 55nm process coming out. Might be an attractive option.
> 
> Buck would probably have an opinion I'm sure



someone actually folding with that 

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8343


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 17, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> someone actually folding with that
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8343



I wonder if his GPUs crash on the 57XX WU's all the time.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Any idea the PPD for a 9600GT?



Mine ranges from 2250-3900.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2009)

*It's back on sale. EVGA 9800GTX+(2x6pin) for $129.00 with no rebate. Get em' while you can.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130432


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *It's back on sale. EVGA 9800GTX+(2x6pin) for $129.00 with no rebate. Get em' while you can.*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130432



Thats pretty good right there.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *It's back on sale. EVGA 9800GTX+(2x6pin) for $129.00 with no rebate. Get em' while you can.*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130432



But why does Newegg list them as only having a 90 day warranty and I can't find it on EVGA's web site????

Sorry, didn't (obviously) notice that they were Recertified


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 17, 2009)

This refers to products that was in the customer possession for short period of  time  and may have briefly used, such items are inspected and tested and certified to be in Like New Condition.  .


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 17, 2009)

my folding contributions have been halted for some reason? F@H will no longer properly run on my GTX..  Time for a Phenom II system anyways..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But why does Newegg list them as only having a 90 day warranty and I can't find it on EVGA's web site????
> 
> Sorry, didn't (obviously) notice that they were Recertified



Out of 20 GPU's, I have 8 that are recertified. We all now how hard 24/7 folding is on cards and I have never had a problem with a recertified. I will always buy recertified is the pricing warrants the purchase choice. My 2x 9800GTX+'s have arrived and I'm heading home to throw up some PPD numbers. I will advise shortly...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Out of 20 GPU's, I have 8 that are recertified. We all now how hard 24/7 folding is on cards and I have never had a problem with a recertified. I will always buy recertified is the pricing warrants the purchase choice. My 2x 9800GTX+'s have arrived and I'm heading home to throw up some PPD numbers. I will advise shortly...



But when, or if they die, you just throw them away.  You can have the same card for $10 more or the same if you process the rebate, with a lifetime warranty. (actually cheaper when you consider shipping) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Out of 20 GPU's, I have 8 that are recertified. We all now how hard 24/7 folding is on cards and I have never had a problem with a recertified. I will always buy recertified is the pricing warrants the purchase choice. My 2x 9800GTX+'s have arrived and I'm heading home to throw up some PPD numbers. I will advise shortly...



So Buck...

Going to the flashy ones HUMMMMM.

I hope you throw these babes using a SLI Board and have some Gaming fun also! 

By the way, just finished Fear 2 Project Origin. Great fun game!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2009)

I know you guys frown on this folding for Stephanie thing,  but for one month I'm going for it,  especially if I win that darn card.  It will be for TPU!  But as of today,  I've produced almost 125k, at 60 of 328, and going to try for 250k in one month!  I will never fold these cards as hard again,  so wish me luck.  I want to end up with 2 280's folding for TPU.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just started using the SMP client.  Let's see if it can boost up my score a bit.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just added my GTX 280 and my mom's computer to fold!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2009)

Those 9600GSO's are back in stock at Frys!  $50 plus S&H after $40 rebate

http://www.frys.com/product/5837943


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2009)

Got the 9800GTX+'s up and running. Still figuring out the overclock's on these cards. Fahmon's got both of them @ 6032 PPD each on 384pt WU. I know I can squeeze more out of them. It's gonna take some time to find the groove. Here's a pic of the P5Q Pro/E8400 rig they are in.






Fahmon has the farm @ 87,900 PPD. I might pick up a couple more of these cards to swap out with my 8800GS/9600GSO's. Anyone interested in the 8800GS's???


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 18, 2009)

Buck, gorgeous cards. Looking good in your Rig. Way to go!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 18, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those 9600GSO's are back in stock at Frys!  $50 plus S&H after $40 rebate
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/5837943



the good ones!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2009)

My regular 9800gtx runs 750/1800 24/7,  but could go 775/1850 safely I think..  the + should do more.  Note,  those are not memory speeds,  I actually downclock memory as it doesn't need to be fast.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 18, 2009)

Buh, well my resistors will finally be in my hands soon so I can get my dummy plug working and finally get my second 9800 GTX in gear. Unfortunately, my computer hasn't been able to last for very long continually running the past few days. Found out my APC battery backup (UPS) is looking like its on its last legs and really messing up. I bought a new one, but both the new one and the old are telling me its faulty house wiring. Tested the wiring to the socket and it shows up as fine. I think its a problem with the ground. So, tomorrow I open the electrical box and do some tinkering. 

Once this is smoothed out, hopefully, I'll be getting 11-13k PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2009)

johnspack said:


> My regular 9800gtx runs 750/1800 24/7,  but could go 775/1850 safely I think..  the + should do more.  Note,  those are not memory speeds,  I actually downclock memory as it doesn't need to be fast.


Im currently running 770/1955/2300 and getting 6036 PPD. There is more headroom left, but i gotta check my daytime temps. This is the first card that i've seen a PPD increase with a memory overclock.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 18, 2009)

Woot! At our current rate TPU should be in the Top 100 in 6 days! 

Way to go Team, we're getting there! 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_overtake.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

When I go to sleep I leave my computer on all night to fold, and to keep it cool I leave a fan blowing at full speed to keep it cool. Well when I went to bed my card was at 42c and it wasn't going down. Well I later on in the night my room got cooled off. Well I woke up this morning with my computer off. And when I booted up my computer it asked if I wanted to boot in Safe mode or just normal, and I did normal, and everything was fine. I open up FOHMon and this came up: 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I am not for sure why my computer shut off but it shut off around 6a.m. this  morning because it said that the new WU loaded 2 hours and 58 min ago and there is no progress at all.

What do you think could of happened?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> When I go to sleep I leave my computer on all night to fold, and to keep it cool I leave a fan blowing at full speed to keep it cool. Well when I went to bed my card was at 42c and it wasn't going down. Well I later on in the night my room got cooled off. Well I woke up this morning with my computer off. And when I booted up my computer it asked if I wanted to boot in Safe mode or just normal, and I did normal, and everything was fine. I open up FOHMon and this came up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Power outage???


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Power outage???



Thats what I thought, but my clock wasn't affected.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

@ Buck are you willing to give a 9600GSO or 8800GS away to me for free? I would have it folding. If you would like i would even put it under your name


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2009)

SMP client doesn't seem to be helping at all.  It has only processed 24% in nearly as many hours, that is a lot slower.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 19, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I am in the middle of upgrading my server machine to add folding power. Getting a P5Q Pro motherboard and a Q6600 as well as an 8800GS. I was planning to add the 8800GS alongside the 8800GT and fold both. Is your reference to mixing different SP cards limited to SLI boards? The P5Q is a crossfire board.



Awwww crap. Added the 8800GS alongside my 8800GT and it drags the 8800GT folding to its knees.
Drops it from something like 4800ppd on the 8800GT to about 2000ppd. And the 8800GS gets about the same :shadedshu

Looks like either I find another 8800GS to replace my 8800GT or swap my son's machine 8800GT for this 8800GS.

My son's 8800GT is a Palit 1GB version. I assume no issue mixing it with my BFG 8800GT 512MB since it is the number of shaders that counts... not the memory?

Rats. Should have bought 2 of the 8800GS from the guy... too late now.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 19, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> SMP client doesn't seem to be helping at all.  It has only processed 24% in nearly as many hours, that is a lot slower.



Yes but it should be yielding a fair amount over just the GPU running alone. I assume you have both clients running, each assigned to a seperate core. If not I'll be glad to walk you through it. It was a bit of a run around for me but worth it.

Aside from the help I can provide, I'm afraid I myself am at a loss. Neither of my uninterrupted power supplies now show the outlet to have faulty wiring. I opened it up anyways just in case and everything looks alright, though its old wiring so I can't tell which is hot or neutral (same color, which I didn't think ever happened). Hence I can't tell if the polarity is reversed, which will still allow you to operate many appliances, you just do so without a ground at all (neutral or safety ground). So tomorrow I get an outlet tester. In the meantime, I'm going to keep limping along getting the WUs out as much as I can. 

I hope to have this fixed before I attempt to get my second 9800GTX working. I'll iron out these wrinkles. Oh and Thermo, let me know.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

I can get one CPU WU done in a day with the normal CPU Client + GPU Client, but when I use the SMP Client + the GPU Client it will take me four days to process one CPU WU.  I'll get several GPU WUs done in a day still, that hasn't changed.  Will the one SMP Client CPU WU give more points over a four day period than completing four normal CPU Client WUs?

*So which is better?*
SMP Client + GPU Client = 9-11 WU over four days
CPU Client + GPU Client = 12-14 WU over four days

Isn't the advantage to using the SMP client that it will use multiple cores to process one WU?  Why would you want to limit its CPU affinity to one core. That seems like it would just make it identical to the normal CPU Client.

I may just be thoroughly confused about how these folding programs interact.


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 19, 2009)

Best configuration Thermopylae is smp client affinity set to first three cores in task manager and the gpu client running only on the last core of the cpu. Also in the gpu configuration settings tick slightly higher priority for the gpu.

The smp wu's are worth more points. They are possibly also higher priority wu's

I get about 2000 ppd out of my ati 3850 clocked to 800 mhz and about 1900-3500 ppd out of my quad cpu at 3.6 ghz


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 19, 2009)

He's got a dual core, but yes, the SMP client gets WUs worth more. Did you set the ' -smp' flag on the shortcut (make a shortcut on the desktop and then add ' -smp' to the target if the answer is no. Also, during setup did you set it to accept and send WUs over 5 MB in size? I've seen in several places this will get WUs worth more. I'm pretty sure they are worth more than the 'lost' processor time on the ones that are worth less. 

Also, have you downloaded FaHMon? This program, once you point it to where you have your folding clients installed, will track progress and give you an estimate as to when it will be completed. Using this, and the points of the WU (which it automatically reads) will give you a general idea of PPD. So if you want to test it, this will let you know quickly. Please share your results as its got me wondering about my wolfdale, roughly similar to your Xeon.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 19, 2009)

Ug,  must be nice to have real homes and fuseboxes,  I've just tripped my box,  which shuts down my entire apartment,  for the 5th time in a row,  just with a 280 and a 9800gtx...  I hate my life... heheh!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Please share your results as its got me wondering about my wolfdale, roughly similar to your Xeon.



My processor is exactly the same as yours, it just passed higher QA/QC, they're both the 45nm Wolfdale core.  I'll let you know what the results are once it calculates a few WUs.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just passed the *1,000,000* mark 

The first of many hopefully.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Just passed the *1,000,000* mark
> 
> The first of many hopefully.



Congrats oily_17!!!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

It is going to take the SMP Client three days to finish a 1920pt WU resulting in 586.18ppd.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 19, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> It is going to take the SMP Client three days to finish a 1920pt WU resulting in 586.18ppd.



I dont think you have the -SMP flag on.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

I do.  I've tried it with -smp 2 -verbosity 9, and -smp -verbosity 9 flag sets.  I think the GPU Client just uses to much of my CPU.  If I run the GPU client by itself it wants to use 100% of the GPU and 100% of one of the CPU cores.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm, i don't know, guess it just looks a bit too low.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 19, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I do.  I've tried it with -smp 2 -verbosity 9, and -smp -verbosity 9 flag sets.  I think the GPU Client just uses to much of my CPU.  If I run the GPU client by itself it wants to use 100% of the GPU and 100% of one of the CPU cores.



The newer Nvidia drivers (I think it started at 180.xx from memory) reduce the GPU demand on the CPU to something very small (10% or less). The older Nvidia drivers used 100% of a CPU core for GPU folding. You are folding with an ATI card? That may be the difference. Maybe ATI drivers still demand a full 100% of a core for GPU folding. Someone with an ATI card could confirm (Mmaakk?)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

This is how it is set up (these two clients running simultaneously):
*SMP Client:*
Flags: -smp -verbosity 9
WU Size: Big
advmethods flag always: yes
Priority: Above normal
Affinity: Core 0

*GPU Client*
Flags: -verbosity 9
WU Size: Big
Advmethods flag alwasy: yes
Priority: Normal
Affinity: Core 1

This is a dual core 45nm Wolfdale CPU @ 3.5Ghz, and an ATI 3850 (and of course I have the latest drivers)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 19, 2009)

Im just getting FAHMon to calculate my PPD on the 3850, what did you say yours was?

I figure we have roughly the same setup


----------



## driver66 (Feb 19, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> The newer Nvidia drivers (I think it started at 180.xx from memory) reduce the GPU demand on the CPU to something very small (10% or less). The older Nvidia drivers used 100% of a CPU core for GPU folding. You are folding with an ATI card? That may be the difference. Maybe ATI drivers still demand a full 100% of a core for GPU folding. Someone with an ATI card could confirm (Mmaakk?)



Yes my CPU usage is usually 3-5% when i run my 8800


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Im just getting FAHMon to calculate my PPD on the 3850, what did you say yours was?
> 
> I figure we have roughly the same setup



My 3850 is claiming 1410ppd so I'm not worried about it.  I'm just trying to figure out how to get the maximum out of my CPU.  Let me know what your CPU ppd and GPU ppds are though, our systems are very similar.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2009)

*Wahoo*

Put arm over shoulder, pat.

Our team is averaging just shy of 242,000 PPD!  That makes us the 47th team in productivity.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 19, 2009)

@ Thermo here is a pic of my Resource Monitor and I have 4x FahCore_a1.exe running on mine.






You should have the same with yours, mine is a dual core Opty at 2.8 and it gets 400~500PPD so you should be getting more with your setup.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 19, 2009)

I get 900-1100 PPD on my E8500, exact same settings minus the -verbosity 9 flags. However as Oily points out, you should have 4 of the FahCore_a1.exe running, not just 2. Not sure why it'd only have 2 going. I'll let you know what my research turns up.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 19, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Put arm over shoulder, pat.
> 
> Our team is averaging just shy of 242,000 PPD!  That makes us the 47th team in productivity.



Unfortunately there has been a downward trend in production this month, it was a higher at the beginning.  That being said it's still really great.  I'm going to fire up my folding programs for the rest of the month for the push to the top 100 even though my roommates don't like me doing it because it increases the electric bill.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> @ Thermo here is a pic of my Resource Monitor and I have 4x FahCore_a1.exe running on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did have that many last night when I was using [-smp 2], but I thought maybe that was to many processes so I just used [-smp] instead.  That being said, when I had that many running I still only accomplished 4% in 7hrs so I thought I would try it this way.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 19, 2009)

Right i have the 3850 and MPICH SMP with -SMP flag set up. Will give it a fair few hours (while i go to work) so it can calculate the PPD.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the flag set up like this, without the 2.Maybe you could delete the core and work unit from the folder and then start it up again and see if it kicks all four into life again.



> You need to add [space] -smp to the end of the target directory


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Unfortunately there has been a downward trend in production this month, it was a higher at the beginning.  That being said it's still really great.  I'm going to fire up my folding programs for the rest of the month for the push to the top 100 even though my roommates don't like me doing it because it increases the electric bill.



Maybe people folding for Stephanie?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> You should have the same with yours, mine is a dual core Opty at 2.8 and it gets 400~500PPD so you should be getting more with your setup.




My A64 4000+ at stock speeds (2.4GHz) is currently cranking out 509 PPD on a 401 PT WU.  Sure seems like your dual core, at 400MHz more, should be doing better than it is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

how long before i have any stats? i just started 2 hours ago on cpu and gpu.

i7 920 @ 3.8ghz & gtx295 @ stock

how fast will this fold?


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Depending on the clocks on the card, should be fast.  My 260's do a WU in about 2 hours, don't have the CPU folding.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how long before i have any stats? i just started 2 hours ago on cpu and gpu.
> 
> i7 920 @ 3.8ghz & gtx295 @ stock
> 
> how fast will this fold?



10k-12k PPD for the 295 iirc. Not sure on the CPU but I'm guessing 3-5k. Get F@hmon going and see what PPD you're getting.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

so 2 295's + i7 would do ~25k ppd?

295 is getting REALLY HOT!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yea, the cards get insanely hot while folding.  I can't run the same OC I use for benching or gaming when folding.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

where do i go to view my stats? the stanford site doesnt seem to update very often.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how long before i have any stats? i just started 2 hours ago on cpu and gpu.
> 
> i7 920 @ 3.8ghz & gtx295 @ stock
> 
> how fast will this fold?



Holy Crap, is Fitseries3 folding?
Thanks for helping man. The I7 has been estimated to do 5k ppd on all cores. With a GPU running, you can only use 3, saving one core for the GPU's. You will to disable Sli and fold a separate client on each of the 295's cores. I can help you set it up if you would like. Are you game?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

idk... if its not super easy then no. i change my setup alot so it may not be ideal to keep changing it all the time. im not running this all the time either. i dont have the $$$ to pay for the electricity this machine uses.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

Do all those #s for PPD and speeds of my card add up?  Considering that Buck has a 3870x2 capable of 10k PPD, I'm surprised that what is a much better card does worse.    Also, I leave the tri sli bridge on since I just turn sli off after gaming when I start folding, is that bad?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how long before i have any stats? i just started 2 hours ago on cpu and gpu.



Get FAHMON going and then click on your name.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 19, 2009)

There we go Thermo, that is all at stock as well


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Do all those #s for PPD and speeds of my card add up?  Considering that Buck has a 3870x2 capable of 10k PPD, I'm surprised that what is a much better card does worse.    Also, I leave the tri sli bridge on since I just turn sli off after gaming when I start folding, is that bad?


I have all Nvidia GPU's in my farm(20 to be exact). My best cards are 9800GTX+ and are averaging 6032 on 384 pt WU. Those are decent numbers for your 260's. Do you have them overclocked? I don't see a problem with leaving the Sli bridge on during folding. With Sli disabled the bridge is not active.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

cpu sucks for folding compared to gpu.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have all Nvidia GPU's in my farm(20 to be exact). My best cards are 9800GTX+ and are averaging 6032 on 384 pt WU. Those are decent numbers for your 260's. Do you have them overclocked? I don't see a problem with leaving the Sli bridge on during folding. With Sli disabled the bridge is not active.



Check the GPU-Z shots, cards are running 685/1500/1053 up from 626/1350/1053 and the fan  at 100% since my room gets hot.  I've tried 708/1525/1053 with the fan at 85%, but sometime while I am sleeping my PC restarts so I am guessing they get to hot or bad card.  They've been folding fine for awhile now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cpu sucks for folding compared to gpu.



But, if the rig is already running, scavenging another 3-4k PPD is a great prospect. I got Athlon x2's producing 500PPD with SMP




dark2099 said:


> Check the GPU-Z shots, cards are running 685/1500/1053 up from 626/1350/1053 and the fan  at 100% since my room gets hot.  I've tried 708/1525/1053 with the fan at 85%, but sometime while I am sleeping my PC restarts so I am guessing they get to hot or bad card.  They've been folding fine for awhile now.



Meh, sorry that I'm not up to speed on GTX2xx clocks. I sure can whip me up sum 8 & 9 series o/c's though...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

my cpu only shows  15XX PPD and gpu only at 55XX PPD. im running SMP so whats the deal here?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> There we go Thermo, that is all at stock as well



Mkay, try and tell me exactly how you set yours up if you don't mind.  I have to be doing something wrong here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my cpu only shows  15XX PPD and gpu only at 55XX PPD. im running SMP so whats the deal here?


Do you have the -SMP flag added to the target in the shortcut properties? There must be a single space between the original target and the argument you are adding.



Thermopylae_480 said:


> Mkay, try and tell me exactly how you set yours up if you don't mind.  I have to be doing something wrong here.


 Are you using software(Get & Set Affinity) to set the affinity or just the task manager?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

should i do 4 or 8? HT is on


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

now im getting "error running mpiexec..."

what now?


----------



## Squirrely (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually fold for about 5-6 hours a day while I am away from my pc during the day. But, I was thinking about upgrading my graphics card so I can get a higher ppd. How many more ppd would I get with a gtx260 216 over my current 8800gt? I can probably sell my current card for $80-100, then pick up a 55nm evga gtx260 for around 200 bucks, so it will only cost me around $120 for the 260. Not a bad tradeoff if the ppd is much higher.

Will keep folding, as TPU is getting close to 100+. (According to Stanford's site) 

Thanks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> now im getting "error running mpiexec..."
> 
> what now?


Do you have a password on this rig? You will need one to run SMP. Add the password first before anything else if you do not already have one. Delete the original SMP install. Re-install MPICH and change the argument before you run the client for the first time. Open SMP folder and run the .bat file. Enter your password. You should see "if you see this twice, MPI is working". Now run the shortcut and configure the client. It will download the A0 or A1 cores and you are done.



Squirrely said:


> I usually fold for about 5-6 hours a day while I am away from my pc during the day. But, I was thinking about upgrading my graphics card so I can get a higher ppd. How many more ppd would I get with a gtx260 216 over my current 8800gt? I can probably sell my current card for $80-100, then pick up a 55nm evga gtx260 for around 200 bucks, so it will only cost me around $120 for the 260. Not a bad tradeoff if the ppd is much higher.
> 
> Will keep folding, as TPU is getting close to 100+. (According to Stanford's site)
> 
> Thanks.


 You could almost double your PPD with a 260. Below is a screenshot from Fahmon with 3x260's running*(Thanks Dark)*. You can see that the cards are very productive. The 8475 ppd is from a 353pt WU(my favorite) and is about 75% more than you 8800GT would do. My heavily o/c'd 9800GTX+ manages to squeeze 6036 PPD for the 384pt WU, but tops off @ 7092 ppd for the 353pt WU. I say go for 260. When your not folding you could enjoy some awesome gaming.


----------



## Squirrely (Feb 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You could almost double your PPD with a 260. Below is a screenshot from Fahmon with 3x260's running*(Thanks Dark)*. You can see that the cards are very productive. The 8475 ppd is from a 353pt WU(my favorite) and is about 75% more than you 8800GT would do. My heavily o/c'd 9800GTX+ manages to squeeze 6036 PPD for the 384pt WU, but tops off @ 7092 ppd for the 353pt WU. I say go for 260. When your not folding you could enjoy some awesome gaming.



Hmm, 75% more isn't too bad! Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

What and how do I need to get both my 4830's running? I got them both running crossfire, I just need to get them folding


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

my 295 is only running 56XX ppd for some reason. why?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my 295 is only running 56XX ppd for some reason. why?


You have to set up another client for GPU-1. The first client defaulted to GPU-0. Before we start, did you get SMP running properly?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

smp is running but still at 0%.

both cores on the 295 are hot so i thought they were both running?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> smp is running but still at 0%.
> 
> both cores on the 295 are hot so i thought they were both running?



Have you separated the CPU and GPU onto different cores of the CPU?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You could almost double your PPD with a 260. Below is a screenshot from Fahmon with 3x260's running*(Thanks Dark)*. You can see that the cards are very productive. The 8475 ppd is from a 353pt WU(my favorite) and is about 75% more than you 8800GT would do. My heavily o/c'd 9800GTX+ manages to squeeze 6036 PPD for the 384pt WU, but tops off @ 7092 ppd for the 353pt WU. I say go for 260. When your not folding you could enjoy some awesome gaming.



You can get much better values with a GTX 260 core 216:

My scores - *STABLE values for months*:

353pt = 8.7K ppd
384pt = 7.8K ppd
511pt = 6.1K ppd

Check pic for OC


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF is this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> WTF is this?



The client had an error. Prob a leftover work unit from the uni-processor client you had on their at first. Does it happen again when you re-start the client?

*NM, delete the executional in MPCIH folder and install this instead:*

http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

gah.....

does TPU have a WCG/BIONC acct setup?

if not i'll make one. much easier to setup.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Got good news. I am back up to full production with all cards running. Should be producing about 82-85K PPD. Mmaakk should have his rigs back up as well. We have some good momentum with several new guy's joining the team(thebluebumblebee, kid41212003, etc..) and 2-3 coming back from folding for Stephanie at the end of the month. Everyone, thanks for your hard work and keep on folding


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are you using software(Get & Set Affinity) to set the affinity or just the task manager?



What software would you recommend?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2009)

It's seem like my SMP client only run on 1 thread (half a core)... How do I fix this?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 20, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My A64 4000+ at stock speeds (2.4GHz) is currently cranking out 509 PPD on a 401 PT WU.  Sure seems like your dual core, at 400MHz more, should be doing better than it is.



Yes, but I am running the SMP client on one core and my two GPU clients on the other core.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 20, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> What software would you recommend?



This is the one that he is talking about. However i just go to task manager, click on the process and set affinity from there.

Also i set mine up to mirror your own setup and so it completes a step about every half hour.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> This is the one that he is talking about. However i just go to task manager, click on the process and set affinity from there.
> 
> Also i set mine up to mirror your own setup and so it completes a step about every half hour.


Task manager works, but you must reconfigure at every re-boot. The software based versions have presets and you just click one button and done.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 20, 2009)

I swapped out the 8800GS for an 8800T so now I have a pair of 8800GT's in my server. I finally got everything together last night after lapping my Q6600 and my Vendetta 2 heatsink. Nice and shiny but temps seem to be the same   Guess it was as good as it was going to get. Hitting about 62C on 2 of the cores and 57C on the other 2 while folding (3.6GHz @ 1.44V). I can live with that.

Anyhoo... Here is ascreenshot of the numbers. Last night when I left it the 2 video cards were both working on 511 point units and getting about 3800ppd each. This morning one of them had a 384 point and the other just got a 511 point. These numbers look about right?

I checked affinity and the 2 GPU FAHcore are set at core 2 and core 3 respectively. The SMP cores have 4 instances spread across all 4 cores. Anything I need to do to improve on the setup?

Also, both 8800GT are clocked to 700 on teh core and 1750 shaders. If I back off on core can I push shaders higher and is that a better combo? For example is 650 core 1850 shaders better than 700 core 1750 shaders?

Any tips or advice appreciated.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, my second 9800GTX is now running. And I found that the reason the socket was faulty is because the home handyman, who used to own the place, grounded the socket through the built in vacuum cleaner also on the circuit. Solution? Change sockets! Subsequently also changed circuits. Still having an issue with the SMP client restarting from 0% upon closing the client, but I've been usually letting this sucker run. So without any further issues I shouldn't have to worry too much. Next comes overclocking, which will be my first adventure into that area.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

Why does my PPD go down when I have big WU? If it is to work 200 then it is 300, 1500-200PPD, and 2000- 111PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone else having trouble getting work for their CPU?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Why does my PPD go down when I have big WU? If it is to work 200 then it is 300, 1500-200PPD, and 2000- 111PPD.



???????


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Why does my PPD go down when I have big WU? If it is to work 200 then it is 300, 1500-200PPD, and 2000- 111PPD.



Bigger WUs take more power to process, so the CPU can do less PPD with a bigger WU. Usually the extra time is made up for the fact that you get more points for a large WU.
My laptop just finished folding a 401 WU! Avareged 55 PPD, running at night. Somehow peaked at 346 PPD for an hour or so, don't know wtf happened there...


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

*Card Added*

Today I bought a new 8800GTS G92 to match the other I have.






They were put together on a P5K, E6850 @ 3.2Ghz. Now I'm happy 'cos the SMP is folding well. Incredible 2 nVidia GPU Clients folding hard and the CPU usage only 2%~3%!!

Before, this mobo was folding 2 ATI GPU Clients, that are too CPU demanding 50%~70% - not a chance for SMP.






Tomorrow I will mess around my dual 9800GT rig. Adding a X6800 and setting up a nice SMP. 

I was wondering for a while to do this modifications... finally the laziness drop-off my back and I'm doing it


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally got everything working right I think.  I should start averaging 3000ppd now.  Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't more help Thermo. What ended up being the problem?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Today I bought a new 8800GTS G92 to match the other I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, nice card mmaakk. Those cards are becoming one of the better deals in folding cards. It's a shame they are hard to find/discontinued. Are you running Vista on the 88800GTS rig? Also, what Nvidia driver version are you running?




thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting work for their CPU?



It happens from time to time when the Assignment Server is experiencing high loads. Have you been able to get work since yesteday?


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 21, 2009)

Just out of curiousity what are people running the shaders at on their 8800GT for folding? My server is not used for gaming at all... only folding. I have a pair of 8800GT's in there and currently have core 700 and shaders 1750 on both of them. I am thinking they can probably do more on the shaders (like, say 1850 or so). If I reduce the core does that give me more headroom on shaders and is a lower core/higher shader a more effective folding solution?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, nice card mmaakk. Those cards are becoming one of the better deals in folding cards. It's a shame they are hard to find/discontinued. Are you running Vista on the 88800GTS rig? Also, what Nvidia driver version are you running?



The 8800GTS rig has vista - 181.22 driver, but my 9800GT rig runs XP and the CPU usage is the same.

I had posted about this matter when the 180 driver came out: nVidia solved the CPU usage with the 180.XX drivers.

Not long ago I guess you posted something about that you're still using 176.XX driver. My favorite so far for win XP is the "180.84_geforce_winxp_32bit_english_beta.exe".





p_o_s_pc said:


> *what about under XP? my GPU client pulls 50%*(full load on one CPU core) if there is something i can do that will lower the CPU usage for the GPU it would be great.





mmaakk said:


> Thanks p_o_s_pc!
> 
> The values I posted are for vista32 and with nvidia cards. I read that the latest nvidia beta (I'm using "180.84_geforce_winxp_32bit_english_beta") did solve the problem related with high CPU usage under GPU client.
> 
> Give a try, and this latest beta has GTA IV improvements too.





p_o_s_pc said:


> *Thank you! my CPU usage is 2-4% now*
> 
> just so you know i was using 178.xx i don't remember what one but i know it was 178


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok folks, any idea what's causing this?  Windows XP Pro. This started yesterday and then my Internet went down.  I've had some successful connections, but....


[14:45:31] + Attempting to send results [February 21 14:45:31 UTC]
[14:45:32] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:45:32]   (Got status 503)
[14:45:32] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:45:32]     (171.67.108.17:8080)
[14:45:32] + Retrying using alternative port
[14:45:32] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[14:45:32]   (Got status 503)
[14:45:32] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[14:45:32]     (171.67.108.17:80)
[14:45:32]   Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[14:45:37] Working on 544 p4735_fip35_ww_domain


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok folks, any idea what's causing this?  Windows XP Pro. This started yesterday and then my Internet went down.  I've had some successful connections, but....
> 
> 
> [14:45:31] + Attempting to send results [February 21 14:45:31 UTC]
> ...



This means that the servers are too busy or in maintenance. Don't worry it will solve by itself. Happens sometimes with me and really piss me off.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> The 8800GTS rig has vista - 181.22 driver, but my 9800GT rig runs XP and the CPU usage is the same.
> 
> I had posted about this matter when the 180 driver came out: nVidia solved the CPU usage with the 180.XX drivers.
> 
> Not long ago I guess you posted something about that you're still using 176.XX driver. My favorite so far for win XP is the "180.84_geforce_winxp_32bit_english_beta.exe".



Yep, I'm still using 177.83 on several rigs. I won't upgrade until I see a PPD increase. It take to long to load drivers for 4 gpu's per rig...



thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok folks, any idea what's causing this?  Windows XP Pro. This started yesterday and then my Internet went down.  I've had some successful connections, but....
> 
> 
> [14:45:31] + Attempting to send results [February 21 14:45:31 UTC]
> ...



What version of SMP are you running? 6.20 or 6.23?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

*Folding SMP mixed with GPU Client*

infrared gave this tip and works 100%:

Fold with GPU Client in "low" priority and SMP in "idle". This way you can use all the cores for SMP without affecting the GPU folding performance.

I have been doing for over a month with my gaming rig - GTX 260 and E8400. Works GREAT


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 21, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Just out of curiousity what are people running the shaders at on their 8800GT for folding? My server is not used for gaming at all... only folding. I have a pair of 8800GT's in there and currently have core 700 and shaders 1750 on both of them. I am thinking they can probably do more on the shaders (like, say 1850 or so). If I reduce the core does that give me more headroom on shaders and is a lower core/higher shader a more effective folding solution?



I have my cards running at 702/1782/995 and 702/1836/995 actual speeds.  Setting your shaders to 1750 will actually have them at 1728.  They increase in steps of 54 MHz (I think someone actually posted the chart of actual settable speeds earlier, if you use rivatuner you'll see what I mean).  Both of these 8800GT's have the 1.1V bios mod and some pretty damn good cooling, a bit ghetto but good.  I also found that lowering the core clock didn't give me too much more headroom for the shaders.  I lowered mine for less heat output since my PNY with the shaders @ 1782 will freeze if the temps get too high.  Each card really is a little different, the best way to find out how to get your highest shader clock is to take an hour or two away from folding and experiment with different clocks and scan for artifacts with ATItool.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> infrared gave this tip and works 100%:
> 
> Fold with GPU Client in "low" priority and SMP in "idle". This way you can use all the cores for SMP without affecting the GPU folding performance.
> 
> I have been doing for over a month with my gaming rig - GTX 260 and E8400. Works GREAT



I guess post #4218 in this thread was overlooked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What version of SMP are you running? 6.20 or 6.23?



Not SMP, just 6.23 console.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I guess post #4218 in this thread was overlooked.



Checked


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I guess post #4218 in this thread was overlooked.



Overlooked no longer. I just went back and viewed it & also left my thanks.




mmaakk said:


> infrared gave this tip and works 100%:
> 
> Fold with GPU Client in "low" priority and SMP in "idle". This way you can use all the cores for SMP without affecting the GPU folding performance.
> 
> I have been doing for over a month with my gaming rig - GTX 260 and E8400. Works GREAT


I think I will try this today. *Do I have to use the newer XP drivers for less CPU usage?* I'll let you know how it goes. This is new territory for me, as I always keep my CPU and GPU clients on separate cores. Scary stuff


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

I found the post I was talking about. #3881



infrared said:


> 1. Set password for user account - pain in the ass i know
> 2. before you set the client to work, run the install.bat thing to sort out the mci thingey.
> 3. add -smp flag.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think I will try this today. *Do I have to use the newer XP drivers for less CPU usage?* I'll let you know how it goes. This is new territory for me, as I always keep my CPU and GPU clients on separate cores. Scary stuff



Yes, using the newer drives you gain more CPU usage for SMP = +PPD


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I found the post I was talking about. #3881



Well, only a couple hundred before I mentioned anything   oops  I really like running the SMP client in addition to the GPU's since I've heard they are more robust in the amount of positive work they do for the folding cause (something about the type of simulations they can run compared to the GPU, can't remember where I read that... will look for it after I walk the dog before it starts to rain/ice/snow here in about 30 min.)  Only downside is the added power consumption.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 21, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I have my cards running at 702/1782/995 and 702/1836/995 actual speeds.  Setting your shaders to 1750 will actually have them at 1728.  They increase in steps of 54 MHz (I think someone actually posted the chart of actual settable speeds earlier, if you use rivatuner you'll see what I mean).  Both of these 8800GT's have the 1.1V bios mod and some pretty damn good cooling, a bit ghetto but good.  I also found that lowering the core clock didn't give me too much more headroom for the shaders.  I lowered mine for less heat output since my PNY with the shaders @ 1782 will freeze if the temps get too high.  Each card really is a little different, the best way to find out how to get your highest shader clock is to take an hour or two away from folding and experiment with different clocks and scan for artifacts with ATItool.



I knew about the shader increments for mt gtx260. I didn't realize it applied to the 88xx series as well. Thanks, I will update my clocks. Sounds like 1782 is a good target.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 21, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well, only a couple hundred before I mentioned anything   oops  I really like running the SMP client in addition to the GPU's since I've heard they are more robust in the amount of positive work they do for the folding cause (something about the type of simulations they can run compared to the GPU, can't remember where I read that... will look for it after I walk the dog before it starts to rain/ice/snow here in about 30 min.)  Only downside is the added power consumption.



Beertintedgoggles, I think that not too many people go far backwards in our forum pages. So re-posting good stuff is never too much. 

...we are just recycling good ideas!


----------



## Homeless (Feb 21, 2009)

So I've been thinking about getting a powerful nvidia card, such as the gtx260, but a lot of people say the card squeals.  Can anyone recommend a good f@h card that doesn't squeal?


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 21, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I knew about the shader increments for mt gtx260. I didn't realize it applied to the 88xx series as well. Thanks, I will update my clocks. Sounds like 1782 is a good target.



I set the shaders to 1836 (might as well go for it). So far so good but I will see over time if I get any unstable machine messages. The 2 cards are running at about 63C to 66C which I am comfortable with. Here is what my numbers look like on a 511 point unit.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 21, 2009)

Homeless said:


> So I've been thinking about getting a powerful nvidia card, such as the gtx260, but a lot of people say the card squeals.  Can anyone recommend a good f@h card that doesn't squeal?



I've yet to have one not "squeal" since the (g80's) were released


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting work for their CPU?



Yep, it has been taking quite awhile lately "attempting to get work". Seems like it's just been the last few days....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2009)

Great work guy's. We have been averaging 300K+ all day long Congrats to the Top 20 for their hard work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

are you kidding? i made the list? wow. thats funny.

too bad my lan port crapped out there for a bit. i had to get it back up and running with a wifi card. back churning away now though.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 22, 2009)

My server is really cranking now. 13334 ppd on the one machine 

Of course that is with the help of two 384 pointers...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 22, 2009)

@dadi-Nice work man! Thanks! We're cruising towards the top 100! Go TPU!


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great work guy's. We have been averaging 300K+ all day long Congrats to the Top 20 for their hard work.



Great stuff.

I'm really happy with my new results. The new 8800GTS and 3 SMP Clients are making the difference for me.

I'm now folding only with 5 rigs (were 8 before), but my PPD is down only 6K.

Way to go TPU


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great work guy's. We have been averaging 300K+ all day long Congrats to the Top 20 for their hard work.



Yeah, well congrats to ALL the folks folding, not just those who are in the top 20. It is a TEAM effort. Every work unit counts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

if i didnt have this damn wifi card in my board cause of the lan port on my dfi dying out today i would be folding on both gtx295's but yeah.... hopefully i can get that fixed this week.

i have a gtx260 that i will soon have in my main rig for folding as well.

hopefully soon i can be up in the top ranks with you guys and help tpu get into top 100.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if i didnt have this damn wifi card in my board cause of the lan port on my dfi dying out today i would be folding on both gtx295's but yeah.... hopefully i can get that fixed this week.
> 
> i have a gtx260 that i will soon have in my main rig for folding as well.
> 
> hopefully soon i can be up in the top ranks with you guys and help tpu get into top 100.



Fit, you are our GTX295 Hero!

Put those wonders to sweat 

...you will fly to the top!

Thanks for the effort


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

hey... i figure my $1034 in 2 video cards otta dish out at least that much in help for someone else.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey... i figure my $1034 in 2 video cards otta dish out at least that much in help for someone else.



With 2 GTX295 folding the right way, you can get an average of ~25K PPD easy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

question 

should i just run one client on each card or one on each core? i could not get each core to work even after disabling SLI completely. i did manage to get one per card running.

by the looks of the temps i cant really tell. 

card 1 core 1 is 74c max
card 1 core 2 is 68c max

card 2 core 1 is 72c max
card 2 core 2 is 69c max

i havent gotten it to run on both cards at once though. im new to this so i been having some setup issues.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> question
> 
> should i just run one client on each card or one on each core? i could not get each core to work even after disabling SLI completely. i did manage to get one per card running.
> 
> ...



Yes you can run 4 Clients. Some crazy fellas are running 8 Clients  (4 GTX 295 in a single rig ).

I have experience of running 4 Clients with 2 HD3870X2.

I will guide you tomorrow (Sunday)... I have to get some sleep now


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if i didnt have this damn wifi card in my board cause of the lan port on my dfi dying out today i would be folding on both gtx295's but yeah.... hopefully i can get that fixed this week.
> 
> i have a gtx260 that i will soon have in my main rig for folding as well.
> 
> hopefully soon i can be up in the top ranks with you guys and help tpu get into top 100.



It's all good brother! As a TEAM we're CRUISING to the top 100! Thanks for YOUR effort dude!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 22, 2009)

Got my rig stable again, crunching with my 8800GTX is back on track, just a tad slower. :\


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 22, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> @dadi-Nice work man! Thanks! We're cruising towards the top 100! Go TPU!



You can call me daddio


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 22, 2009)

I read today that the 9.2 catalyst driver supports multi GPU work... how do I get F@H to work on both gpus on my 4870X2?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2009)

Woke up to 8 clients waiting to download new core. The core is not even available yet. 
This is what Pande Group had to say about it:

_Hi all,

Sorry about this. These WUs are not supposed to be going out to the non-beta public yet; we're currently testing core 14 in beta (as you've all noticed). I'm not sure why you're being assigned these WUs, as the project is set to beta-only. I'm looking into this and will try to get it resolved as soon as I can.

I understand your frustration with this kind of situation, but please understand that we do care, and we appreciate the effort that all of you make by donating your computer time. We're human and mistakes happen here too . _

When this happens on the weekend, no one is @ Stanford to fix it. They have to try to send someone over and It take several hours to correct. The only temporary fix is to open your GPU2 folder and delete the queue file. Re-start the client and it will get a Fahcore 11 work unit.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woke up to 8 clients waiting to download new core. The core is not even available yet.



I had the same thing on my machine. Deleted the queue and all the files in my work folder and that fixed it. Don't know how long I was out of commission... maybe 6 hours or so. Oh well... stuff happens...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> I had the same thing on my machine. Deleted the queue and all the files in my work folder and that fixed it. Don't know how long I was out of commission... maybe 6 hours or so. Oh well... stuff happens...


Yep, i figure I was down 6 hrs also. I have not had it happen again since this morning.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

So far I have only 1 Client "waiting for the Fahcore_14".

 8 hours IDLE already 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:

Great news:

[15:56:29] + Processing work unit
[15:56:29] Core required: FahCore_14.exe
[15:56:29] Core found.*
[15:56:29] Working on queue slot 05 [February 22 15:56:29 UTC]
[15:56:29] + Working ...
[15:56:29] 
[15:56:29] *------------------------------*
[15:56:29] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[15:56:29] Version 1.22 (Thu Feb 19 16:01:17 PST 2009)
[15:56:29] 
[15:56:29] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86
[15:56:29] Build host: vspm46
[15:56:29] Board Type: Nvidia
[15:56:29] Core      : 
[15:56:29] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:56:29] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:56:29] - Created dyn
[15:56:29] - Files status OK
[15:56:29] - Expanded 67691 -> 360060 (decompressed 531.9 percent)
[15:56:29] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=67691 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[15:56:29] - Digital signature verified
[15:56:29] 
[15:56:29] Project: 5900 (Run 9, Clone 28, Gen 0)
[15:56:29] 
[15:56:29] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:56:29] Entering M.D.
[15:56:36] Tpr hash work/wudata_05.tpr:  2394201464 2975205834 1086802510 3093948339 3543942107
[15:56:36] Working on Protein
[15:56:38] Client config found, loading data.
[15:56:38] Starting GUI Server
[15:57:52] Completed 1%
[15:59:34] Completed 2%
[16:00:58] Completed 3%
[16:02:21] Completed 4%

Hope your rig is doing the same! 

PS. FahMon still don't recognize the new WU and Core, even after "download new projects"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> So far I have only 1 Client "waiting for the Fahcore_14".
> 
> 8 hours IDLE already
> 
> ...



Did you actually get the new beta core and now are folding a 5900 WU?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like we moved up a spot as a team!  Says we are 103, which is actually 101.  (Go to Folding@home stats, not Extremeoverclocking.com)


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Core 14 Download*

If you still have IDLE Clients, get it from "uncle mmaakk"

http://swadpq.bay.livefilestore.com...r6YTChsnPJCZMdjoKvBRQ/FahCore_14.zip?download


*Attention: Look at the pic! DO NOT Delete the old Core file!*







Good Luck!


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, i figure I was down 6 hrs also. I have not had it happen again since this morning.



I only have 3 GPU's folding and this only affected 2 of them I feel your pain losing 8 GPU's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> If you still have IDLE Clients, get it from "uncle mmaakk"
> 
> http://swadpq.bay.livefilestore.com...r6YTChsnPJCZMdjoKvBRQ/FahCore_14.zip?download
> 
> ...



Thanks mmaakk!!!!
*I'm now ready for the next time 5900WU rears it's ugly head.*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

so how do i get this setup?

i have a freshly installed vista64. i DLed SMP client and gpu2.

i havent installed either yet.

i want to fold on 2 gtx295's and my i7.

what do i need to do?


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so how do i get this setup?
> 
> i have a freshly installed vista64. i DLed SMP client and gpu2.
> 
> ...



I'm working on it...

I'm doing a pack for you, all files and shortcuts 

Give me some minutes...

PS. I'm helping you now with GPU Client. SMP ask master BUCK


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

*GPU Guide 4 Clients in the same rig*

So Mr. Fit, here we go!

If you have tray clients installed, uninstall before this.

Download the pack:

http://swadpq.bay.livefilestore.com...OIzKeQ6Jt7huHXYlQQEKTeByhIcQ/Fit.zip?download

Copy the shortcuts to your desktop and the folders to your C:\ root.

Click the shortcut starting with the "GPU_Zero"

follow this:

--------------------------------------------------
user: your username
team: 50711
Pass: just hit enter
Ask: just hit enter
Use proxy: just hit enter
Ac. size: big
Change adv: yes
Core prior: low
CPU usage: 100
disable h: just hit enter
pause: just hit enter
interval: 25
mem: 256
Set -adv: just hit enter
Ignore: just hit enter
Machine ID: use a new ID number per client 1, 2, 3 and 4
lauch: just hit enter
disable cpu: just hit enter
additional: just hit enter
IP: just hit enter
--------------------------------------------------

PS. I fold vista and xp windows, only 32bit. I hope nothing changes for the 64bit. If yes, we have to start digging.



------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:

Don't forget to use Rivatuner for fan speed and OC (if you want). I suggest no OC for now. Take some time to play around.

IF you are going to play games or powering off your system, close the Clients using CTRL + C

If someone else download the pack, be aware that the client .exe files are for VISTA.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

something is just not going well for me lately. 

i've tried to install nvidia drivers several times and i keep getting "incompatible display driver has been disabled"

i know its the right driver. i have even tried different versions.

gah.... im getting tired of all this mess lately.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> something is just not going well for me lately.
> 
> i've tried to install nvidia drivers several times and i keep getting "incompatible display driver has been disabled"
> 
> ...



Just to confirm, the message is from the Driver installation or CPU Client??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

display driver


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> display driver



Damn!

let's SUE nVidia 

Google for some forums solution.

Hey Fit, if you are using 3Gb Ram, you are good for 32bit!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so how do i get this setup?
> 
> i have a freshly installed vista64. i DLed SMP client and gpu2.
> 
> ...



Gonna need dummy plugs or multiple monitors for Vista.


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 22, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I read today that the 9.2 catalyst driver supports multi GPU work... how do I get F@H to work on both gpus on my 4870X2?



Hello MAGMADIVER 

Check my post #4434.

Do the same, but using only 2 clients: "GPU_Zero" and "GPU_One"

I hope you are using Win XP. Vista was having some problems with ATI crossfire.

If you are using winXP, write me, 'cos some mods are necessary. 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Gonna need dummy plugs or multiple monitors for Vista.



Well thinking Buck. I forgot about that 

So... Fit: All your 4 GPUs have to be "Display Active" - extend desktop area.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 22, 2009)

has anyone experienced EUE's with multiple cards on the 57xx WU's?  I cant help but feel like I'm doing something wrong.  Back to folding for TPU btw... I think the guy with the tesla system more than makes up for me leaving folding for stephanie.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm starting to fold again!  I have 3 computers on it ATM.  They are all in my room.  It is going to be epic.  I will see if I can get some more computers for the cause.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah...


Your gonna have fun with the GTX295's. Here is a link to a thread just for 295's.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7874&start=0



*P.S. 20 hours and counting to Top 100*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

well i got it working on 

0 and 1

then i tried to get 2 running and it did along with 0 and 1

but i tried for 3 and 2 stopped.

i managed to get 0 and 1 running BUT

since i now have 1 DVI on each card running it sees it like this....

gpu0 = card1core1
gpu1 = card2core1

i cant find my adapters right now. is there a way to trick them into thinking i have 4 monitors?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i got it working on
> 
> 0 and 1
> 
> ...



In the link i posted, they reference using HDMI  cables to get the 2nd core to work. Someone was also looking into making HDMI dummy plugs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

i dont have any of them hmm....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

is it normal that 2 different gpu's with different projects fold at different rates?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 23, 2009)

I've noticed my cards do that from time to time. Also I've noticed they fluctuate PPD up and down on the same WU. I haven't paid too much attention to it. 

You don't have any VGA -> DVI adapters? I'd have thought you have a mountain of those in a closet somewhere. Those are the best for the dummy plug as you can just slide the resistors into the VGA input on the adapter.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

got a link or pic of how you do it?


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> got a link or pic of how you do it?



Here ya go all ya need http://soerennielsen.dk/mod/VGAdummy/index_en.php


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

holy crap....

somehow the dvi -> hdmi adapter works without any mods.

i have it folding on 3 of 4 gpu's and its going mad!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2009)

wow... so myclient mysteriously stabilized itself... 2 days straight so far with no EUE... F@h is so weird


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy crap....
> 
> somehow the dvi -> hdmi adapter works without any mods.
> 
> i have it folding on 3 of 4 gpu's and its going mad!




Nice Fitseries, I wonder what it will take to get that 4th one running. Maybe a little black magic?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 23, 2009)

I prefer this method as it doesn't involve soldering. But if you've got DVI -> HDMIs working, then no need for this. Good luck on getting that 4th one up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

i need to rig up a dummy dongle.... lol


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah well in that case, use the link Driver provided, to see which connections need to be bridged. And use Cyberdruid's method (my link) to implement it. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

nope. dummy's dont work at all. i can get a monitor working but the dummys wont trick vista into letting it work.

any ideas?


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah well in that case, use the link Driver provided, to see which connections need to be bridged. And use Cyberdruid's method (my link) to implement it. Worked like a charm for me.



If you just scroll down your link it shows the same pics as mine 
I just sent my link to show the correct jumpers I wouldnt solder them either :shadedshu
I'd go with Cyberdruids method. The only thing I wonder,,,,,,does it matter between the 68k resistors in Cybers article or the 75k in the other?>


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

oh wait.... there it goes!

4 gpu's working + e8200

now if i can just keep it from overheating like it did last night.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

a large desk fan!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

gah....

wtf is this...

EUE limit exceeded. pausing 24 hours.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok now im seeing some problems....

gpu0 and gpu1 run fine but once you launch 2 and 3 things get odd(for me at least)

0 and 1 continue to run fine but 2 and 3 keep saying the above mentioned EUE limit exeeded. 

i've read a few threads on the 295's and folding but no one ever states a clear solution.

i need some help on this one.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah....
> 
> wtf is this...
> 
> EUE limit exceeded. pausing 24 hours.




Usually the sign of an unstable GPU. Are these cards overclocked? What may be stable for benchmarking and gaming is not necessarily stable for folding. A corrupted bit in a game may be a blip somewhere on the screen. In folding a corrupted bit = bad simulation result.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

not OCed at all. dead stock. they are running at decent temps too.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not OCed at all. dead stock. they are running at decent temps too.



hmmm. Scratch that theory 

I know that certain work units (WU's) had issues with EUE in the past that needed sorting out. Possible that is what is happening here. The 295's are just so new you may be blazing a trail here for the other folders.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

i installed different drivers now and i have gpu 0 1 and 2 running but 3 refuses to run at all. getting "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" every time now. 

i tried upping the voltage with evga's voltage tool and i get the same thing. 

im clueless.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

F@H  could either be good or bad for your OCD Fits   Hopefully good !!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2009)

Fits, maybe you need a talk with http://atlasfolding.com/?page_id=148


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Usually the sign of an unstable GPU. Are these cards overclocked? What may be stable for benchmarking and gaming is not necessarily stable for folding. A corrupted bit in a game may be a blip somewhere on the screen. In folding a corrupted bit = bad simulation result.



Not unstable, but most likely a conflict. The 295 drivers are still in their infancy and may be causing the conflict.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 23, 2009)

Delete the client's work folder, Qdat and the unit info file for the installations of GPU 2 and GPU 3. This will force it to get a new WU. Sometimes these suckers are just buggy, which is what I'm thinking if your card is 100% stock. 

And Driver, there is no difference between the 68 or 75 ohm resistor when it comes to this, in fact I'm even using 100 ohm resistors. Also, I'm using 1/4 watt resistors where it looks like CD is using 1/2 watt resistors. Anything between 50-150 ohms should be fine. And 1/4 or 1/2 watts should work. It just needs to add a little resistance to fool the card.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i installed different drivers now and i have gpu 0 1 and 2 running but 3 refuses to run at all. getting "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" every time now.
> 
> i tried upping the voltage with evga's voltage tool and i get the same thing.
> 
> im clueless.



I had the exact same issue Fit... i dont know how... i dont know why... but it randomly went away (i know, not very helpful lol).

In the meantime, delete your queue.dat and work folder as a temp solution.  As soon as I figure out what causes those GPU's to fail ill post back... but after a week of searching ont eh interwebz i have no clue.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

im sorry but ...

holy F***!!!

i jumped from like 13 to 109 WU's in just 6 hours of folding. DAMN

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gratz all top 100 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711 showed the same but down atm


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadly, you will be the second person to pass me. The first being Dark2099. You boys and your Tri SLI or Quad SLI and i7 nougatty goodness.

However, I'm going to do my best to make sure that only you 2 surpass me.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sadly, you will be the second person to pass me. The first being Dark2099. You boys and your Tri SLI or Quad SLI and i7 nougatty goodness.
> 
> However, I'm going to do my best to make sure that only you 2 surpass me.



I wont be passin ya bro only thing right now I have folding is a beat up 8800 gts 512


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2009)

congrats to top 100 and welcome to the new folding forum


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea, just noticed it got its own forum.  Thanks for that W1z.  Come join in making TPU one of the most productive Folding teams everyone!

EDIT:  According to the F@H stats page we are currently 102 of 154148.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2009)

i just looked at the page and it said top 100


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet, Im looking at getting some new cards, maybe  4830s as i have heard the scale very well in games as well. I wants to add more to the cause!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

As far as I am concerned, TPU is in the top 100.  Lets shoot for top 50!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i just looked at the page and it said top 100



Out of curiosity where is that pic from.  And my source(s).


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2009)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

Goto the bottom of this page:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats

We are 100!

EDIT:  O darn W1z beat me to it.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 23, 2009)

They have too many damned stat pages, and all of them are different.  WTF?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, it is really too bad that all the stats pages are different.  I trust the stats in my sig.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

I always use these 2 only

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=10&t=50711


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> congrats to top 100 and welcome to the new folding forum



Woot! Woot! Finally we made it to the top 100! Now for the top 50!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the forum W1zz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2009)

I read somewhere that Stanford stats are about as live as possible.  The charts at extremeoverclocking are impressive, but are processed every three hours about an hour after Stanford generates its reports.  Kakaostats seems to be live with somethings, but still does a batch process every 3 hours.  Stanford processes on the 3's, that is 12,3,6,9,12...., PST.  And that one page on Standford is confusing,  but just subtract 2 from it because it considers the non-ranked teams Google and Anonymous. Got it??????


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

I vote we have a new guide made and stickied - console GPU and a complete walkthrough for the SMP as well.

With links - the whole nine yards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Sweet, Im looking at getting some new cards, maybe  4830s as i have heard the scale very well in games as well. I wants to add more to the cause!



FYI:

I have a 4830 running at 650/950 on a NF4 Ultra with a 3700+.  I'm getting:

Point/WU - PPD
511 - 2439
384 - 3040
548 - 3035
477 - 2640
234 - 2970

Hope this helps


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2009)

It does indeed, thanks a lot man. Much appreciated.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 24, 2009)

Grats on top 100 everyone!. Once my new parts get here I will be able to fold more, will have some cores of my PII on top of my HD4850


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2009)

The saddest part of all of this? Gone are my dreams of chesty women or what have you. Now I dream of setting up a server rack in my basement, and setting up a lovely farm. No lies.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> The saddest part of all of this? Gone are my dreams of chesty women or what have you. Now I dream of setting up a server rack in my basement, and setting up a lovely farm. No lies.



Well, at least the server rack won't talk back to you, unlike "chesty women".


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well at least "chesty women" don't need to be upgraded like servers do.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well at least "chesty women" don't need to be upgraded like servers do.



you can always take a non chesty woman and upgrade her.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well at least "chesty women" don't need to be upgraded like servers do.



I beg to differ. My "chesty" ex-wife felt that her "DD" implants were not enough and sought an "upgrade". Funny, but not a joke.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

im aiming to break into top 100 of tpu folders in the next 2-3 days.

if i can get the 4th gpu folding i'll be set for some mad folding and should be well into the top 100 or even top 50 by the end of the week(hopefully)

this is kinda fun in an odd way.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 24, 2009)

We are in the top 100!!!
We did it!!





Cookies for all!


----------



## mmaakk (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im aiming to break into top 100 of tpu folders in the next 2-3 days.
> 
> if i can get the 4th gpu folding i'll be set for some mad folding and should be well into the top 100 or even top 50 by the end of the week(hopefully)
> 
> this is kinda fun in an odd way.



Exciting news Fit 

You'll see how addicted this is, very fast.

Please join us @ our BRAND NEW Section:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86142


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> We are in the top 100!!!
> We did it!!
> ...
> Cookies for all!
> ...



In that screen shot i dont see a team that can stop TPU! from passing it   top 100 today... but soon... top 50... then top 25...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> You'll see how addicted this is, very fast.



Yes, very addicting, it was hard for me to break my addiction actually.  I still miss being in the top spot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, very addicting, it was hard for me to break my addiction actually.  I still miss being in the top spot.


If you want to cover my Electric Bill each month, I'll change my rigs over to your name.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

My SMP client suddenly stopped working after I updated my Windows, it wouldn't let me use the install.bat file, kept saying the "target machine refused...."


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys are right...this is addicting.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

So the SMP client is only for multi core.  Too bad I only have single core processors.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 24, 2009)

Folding is the right mix of friendly competition with the end goal of medical research that can ultimately save lives. We all have spare CPU/GPU cycles that can be spared for the cause. And most of us are overclockers that try to squeeze every last bit out of our HW. Folding is another way to measure the success of that tweaking.

All around... win win.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So the SMP client is only for multi core.  Too bad I only have single core processors.



There is a standard Single Core client.  It is actually very similar to the SMP client, just easier to setup as it doesn't have all the extra stuff to support multiple cores.



dadi_oh said:


> Folding is the right mix of friendly competition with the end goal of medical research that can ultimately save lives. We all have spare CPU/GPU cycles that can be spared for the cause. And most of us are overclockers that try to squeeze every last bit out of our HW. Folding is another way to measure the success of that tweaking.
> 
> All around... win win.



I used to say "Folding is like a Cancer Walk, except for geeks who don't like to go outside."


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Folding is the right mix of friendly competition with the end goal of medical research that can ultimately save lives. We all have spare CPU/GPU cycles that can be spared for the cause. And most of us are overclockers that try to squeeze every last bit out of our HW. Folding is another way to measure the success of that tweaking.
> 
> All around... win win.



It is a win overall, but one person brought up in another thread, "what about all the electricity you spend, that is killing the planet!"

I would still fold.  The electricity I spend on folding is well worth it if it ever does cure something.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is a win overall, but one person brought up in another thread, "what about all the electricity you spend, that is killing the planet!"
> 
> I would still fold.  The electricity I spend on folding is well worth it if it ever does cure something.



That is like saying the Pharmaceutical plant that makes the medicine that saves lives should shut down because they use too much electricity for their mixers. 

It is more about what we spend our electricity on and how we load level that across the 24 hours in the day. Power generation plants can't store electricity so they have to design for peak loads in the middle of the day. In some places those peaks are subsidized by coal fired plants that come on line when needed. If we can find ways to reduce our energy use and also spread energy usage across the 24 hour period then we are doing more to help the planet.

Sorry, a little (OK maybe a lot) off topic but I just don't agree with the logic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

dammit... now only 2 gpu's will fold out of 4. whats the deal here?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dammit... now only 2 gpu's will fold out of 4. whats the deal here?



I'm counting on you to make up for my outdated Pentium 4 folding rigs!

Also:  If I were to buy a 8 series or 4xxx series AGP card, would that be able to run the GPU client?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is a win overall, but one person brought up in another thread, "what about all the electricity you spend, that is killing the planet!"



Well that problem is up to the electricity providers to solve.  We need green energy, and if I don't use it to Fold, someone else will just waste it.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

we need another planet...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

+1 to the above.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

im glad there is a whole forum dedicated to F@H now.... cause it looks like i need to start a thread on my issues.


----------



## infrared (Feb 24, 2009)

We're in the top 100!!!! Well done everybody!!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also:  If I were to buy a 8 series or 4xxx series AGP card, would that be able to run the GPU client?



8 and 4 series AGP cards exist? Since when? 

I'm considering running the SMP client, since my PC is only on when I'm at home (and can't run through the night), so getting a WU done faster rather than 2 done slower would be better for me.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> 8 and 4 series AGP cards exist? Since when?
> 
> I'm considering running the SMP client, since my PC is only on when I'm at home (and can't run through the night), so getting a WU done faster rather than 2 done slower would be better for me.



no they do not...  

@PVT  - you can get a 3 series AGP and fold wit that.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to add over 200k to my Stephanie venture tonite,  that combined with here breaks 1 million points for folding since I started!  In 2 days I return to add to my TPU total!  Fold ON!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 26, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I'm going to add over 200k to my Stephanie venture tonite,  that combined with here breaks 1 million points for folding since I started!  In 2 days I return to add to my TPU total!  Fold ON!



Gratz


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 26, 2009)

woo, just joined techpowerup team  adding my 7800ppd 

wooo


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> woo, just joined techpowerup team  adding my 7800ppd
> 
> wooo



Sweet!   Put a little folding logo in ur avatar if you want, then u'll be official .


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2009)

We need an update on the current standings!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

team rank 99! @ mlee click on the link below the F@H sig if you want to get one, the sig code is in that thread.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Sweet!   Put a little folding logo in ur avatar if you want, then u'll be official .



can i steal urs?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> can i steal urs?



absolutely... can't beat zoidberg


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 26, 2009)

stolen WOO  lol


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> stolen WOO  lol



hahaha... click on the link below my sig to see the progression of avatar overlays..


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 26, 2009)

I just wish they would make a F@H that intrinsically works with both cores on the 4870X2, I hope that is a priorty with them because I dont want to go through all the hassle required for it to work now...so I will let it run on one for the time being....  once that happens I will join the TPU team.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

how do you fold on more that 16 devices?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> We need an update on the current standings!



We need a FAQ


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do you fold on more that 16 devices?



You want more than 16 clients running on a single machine?


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

2p server with dual i7s HT'd. Yessir.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I just wish they would make a F@H that intrinsically works with both cores on the 4870X2, I hope that is a priorty with them because I dont want to go through all the hassle required for it to work now...so I will let it run on one for the time being....  once that happens I will join the TPU team.



i just wish that they made a F@H that intrisically works.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

OH!

im retarded.

i thought each username could only have up to 16 machine IDs.

i think i have 13 in use so far.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is how it used to be, back before SMP and GPU clients.  However, now the machine ID really should be a Client ID.  As every client running on a machine needs a different ID.  However, you can re-use machine IDs across different machines.  Since most of my clients are just CPU clients running on seperate machines, almost all of them are set to 1.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

how do i limit SMP to 60% cpu utilization?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do i limit SMP to 60% cpu utilization?



Assuming you use the console client, you can edit the advanced options and it will ask you how much to use.  Default is 100, if you set it lower, it should only use as much as you set.  When the SMP client first came out, this option didn't work, so I don't know if they ever fixed it.



> [21:31:50] Configuring Folding@Home...
> 
> User name [newtekie1]?
> Team Number [50711]?
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

how do i rerun the initial setup?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do i rerun the initial setup?



Create a shortcut to the F@H.exe and in the target path add "-configonly" without the quotes.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Assuming you use the console client, you can edit the advanced options and it will ask you how much to use.  Default is 100, if you set it lower, it should only use as much as you set.  When the SMP client first came out, this option didn't work, so I don't know if they ever fixed it.



seems as though its not fixed.


----------



## mc-dexter (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok call me a noob all you like, lol, but i simple terms how does freeing up my computer in some way (what is that way exactly?) i duno, i don't quite understand it's meaning and process of helping anyone else?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

whats the deal here?

i set it to 60% max but its been at 100% for over 30mins and to top it off its completed 0 work.

something wrong?


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Ok call me a noob all you like, lol, but i simple terms how does freeing up my computer in some way (what is that way exactly?) i duno, i don't quite understand it's meaning and process of helping anyone else?



You're gonna have to rephrase that entire statement, I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## mc-dexter (Feb 26, 2009)

ok, basically what are the benifits of folding@home? and are the benifits for me or others?


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> ok, basically what are the benifits of folding@home? and are the benifits for me or others?



Ah! lol

The benefits are for the general populace as a whole. If you like rankings and competition, then there's benefits for you too.

Check out the very first post in this thread, that'll tell you in detail why we F@H.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> absolutely... can't beat zoidberg



OMG...Zoidberg FTW



Fitseries3 said:


> OH!
> 
> im retarded.
> 
> ...


Fit, who else are you folding for? It does not look like the points are showing up under TPU...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Buck, one of my machines is having trouble connecting to the server, it has done 3 WU so far, but I don't get them cause it is not able to report, any ideas.  It is connection sharing with another PC BTW.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

for some reason i have TONS of WU but not many points. only been folding for 30 hours now since last tuesday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for some reason i have TONS of WU but not many points. only been folding for 30 hours now since last tuesday.



Check you clients for your user name and team #50711. Why are you sandbagging with only 30 hrs??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If your even folding 1 core of any GPU, something is wrong. Check you clients for your user name and team #50711.



all looks good man.


----------



## mc-dexter (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so the concept is to combine our pc's to be one super computer, and all these other things... but what are the risks/security risks etc, to me and my infomation stored on my system?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

None really. It basically just processes information then sends that specific work unit off an receives another. It could be a data miner but really all of the people folding are generally tech enthusiasts already so they likely would have found something. Though I've often wondered that when I'm folding and I open up some porn, do the guys at Stanford all of a sudden get like a 3 second clip of porn because the processor didn't quite keep the data seperate? (I know it doesn't work like that but it still makes me giggle thinking that its possible.)


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 27, 2009)

i finally joined, folding with my main rig see system specs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2009)

lilkiduno said:


> i finally joined, folding with my main rig see system specs


Welcome aboard! Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> seems as though its not fixed.



Why are you limitting the CPU to 60% anyway?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

my main rig need to be able to do other things while im using it. if not its at a standstill.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 27, 2009)

I have no issues running an SMP client at full throttle, alongside a GPU2 client for the GTX at full throttle, that's with an older quad and an older GTX series card. I can multitask and do whatever I want beyond heavy gaming. But there are some games I can run while folding, which is definately very cool.

Though using Realtemp 3.00, FAH SMP (w/o SMP Affinity Mod), is only using around 84% of my total processor load. Not sure how accurate that is as everything else shows 100% load, but multiatasking is never affected like I said unless using a heavy application/game. So I guess it depends on what you're doing, you could choose to just use 2-3 cores and leave one free for multitasking, have 300% (3 of 4) instead of 240% (60x4). I'm sure there's a way to set affinity to do that, not sure how it would affect the client overall though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my main rig need to be able to do other things while im using it. if not its at a standstill.



The client being set to idle should allow you to do anything you want on it, as everything else should have a higher priority.  Are you haveing slowdown issues when running the client?

I noticed you are only working on 2 of your cores in your thread, what is up with that?  Is it normally like that?

And is that "GPUTool" on your desktop the ATITool successor? You lucky SOB.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> i just wish that they made a F@H that intrisically works.



Now does Stanford actually have programmers or is F@H just a student written program with the faculties' blessing? Because it seem to me that they bit off more than they could chew when it comes to GPU support....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have 2 machines.

my main rig is an e8200 and gtx260.

the e8200 folds SLOW SLOW SLOW compared to the gtx260

AND YOU DIDNT SEE THAT "GPU TOOL". DISREGARD THAT!

yes... my machine is a bit slower than i would like it to be.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Now does Stanford actually have programmers or is F@H just a student written program with the faculties' blessing? Because it seem to me that they bit off more than they could chew when it comes to GPU support....


Ok, F@H is underwritten by Stanford, but run by Vijay Pande and the Pande Group. The GPU client is always evolving(GPU & GPU2)and has to harness the power of a wide variety of GPU's spread across several types of GPU architecture. They are constantly revising the cores and the .dll's to stabilize the clients and improve the accuracy of the results that we return to Stanford. So, that being said, it's difficult to encompass all GPU's with a single client, especially the newer dual GPU cards. Most of the time it's a driver issue that causes instability. I assure you that F@H & AMD's Mike Houston(who writes the ATI cores) are working hard to enable the 4870 X2's to fold the 2nd core. Check out the F@H forum for the latest updates.

http://foldingforum.org/index.php?sid=c70fd6350d2d9e7951551fdb56395284


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 2 machines.
> 
> my main rig is an e8200 and gtx260.
> 
> ...



The SMP clients go a lot slower, especially the dual-cores, but each WU is worth more points.  Saddly, my X3370(Q9650)@4.0GHz only gets about the same PPD as one of my 9600GSO's.  If you think your e8200 is moving slow, you should see the Pentium D 805's I have running it...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The SMP clients go a lot slower, especially the dual-cores, but each WU is worth more points.  Saddly, my X3370(Q9650)@4.0GHz only gets about the same PPD as one of my 9600GSO's.



That is still like having a free 9600gso though!  Too bad all my folding rigs are single cores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

my gt200 cards fold like mad. most WU's take about 15 - 30mins it seams.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

Are NVIDIA cards generally faster than the ATI ones at folding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my gt200 cards fold like mad. most WU's take about 15 - 30mins it seams.



Go ahead, rub it in,  as long as you fold for techpowerup!   I'm in the 3-6 HOUR range.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

just sucks that i seem to get all the super low point WU's 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3

i've been folding since last tuesday... thats all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just sucks that i seem to get all the super low point WU's
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3
> 
> i've been folding since last tuesday... thats all.



That's wierd. http://kakaostats.com/pop_up_chart.php?id=1484957&name=Fitseries3&chart=ddaily


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

whats it mean?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are NVIDIA cards generally faster than the ATI ones at folding?



Yes, and CPU usage is lower, like 2-3% instead of 100%.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a gtx 260 coming next week Thursday.  How much of a performance gain should I expect over my 3.5ghz quad?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 27, 2009)

It depends on setup but here are the ranges
3.5 GHZ quad = 2900 - 3600 PPD 
GTX 260 = 5100 - 8200 PPD


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for some reason i have TONS of WU but not many points. only been folding for 30 hours now since last tuesday.




Can you post your log from the Folding@home folder.There seems to be something up with your PPD.

Are you getting EUE- early end to workunit - the units and points do not add up in your stats.
Pic of your stats -







You have 9 units and only 384 points ..that is not right


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, and CPU usage is lower, like 2-3% instead of 100%.



My ATI client only uses about 10% under Vista.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Can you post your log from the Folding@home folder.There seems to be something up with your PPD.
> 
> Are you getting EUE- early end to workunit - the units and points do not add up in your stats.
> Pic of your stats -
> ...



EuE's and NANS! Yeah, you've only got 4 WU's done at that point. Sometimes removing fah and all the extra stuff (and reinstalling) will clean that up. I had problems with those for a while, seems intermittent.



newtekie1 said:


> My ATI client only uses about 10% under Vista.



Blah, mine takes 100% running 2 4830's. It is very good at freeing up cpu/gpu when I need to use it though.


----------



## _jM (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys, as some of you know Im back and I brought my new toy, Im now folding again with my new baby... my BFG GTX 260 (216 model).. and man this card eats my old 4850 for lunch when folding. Im reformatting some time today, so by this evening I'll be spitt'n out some ppd's for the team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> My ATI client only uses about 10% under Vista.



Folding with which card?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Folding with which card?



The HD4670.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The HD4670.



I'd love to know if this is a XP/Vista thing or the difference between cards.  I'm running an overclocked 3870 (800/1170) on an Asus A8R-MVP with a FX-60 (X2, 2.6GHz).  The 3870 has 8 more ROPS and 256bit vs. 128bit memory for the 4670.  It keeps one core at 23-48%.  My 4830 (at 650/950), on the other hand, PEGS my 3700+.  Don't wanna install Vista........


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking for an opinion.  I want EVERYTHING when I buy something, so I'm looking for an efficient, quiet, but still fast folder.  I've been looking at a 9800 GTX+, which should be faster, by itself, then everything else I have put together.  So, here's my question: which would you pick?  A 9800 GTX+ with a standard 9800 GTX spec cooler like this, or one with a G80 cooler like [URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=14-150-314-S03&ISList=14-150-314-S01%2c14-150-314-S02%2c14-150-314-S03%2c14-150-314-S04%2c14-150-314-S05%2c14-150-314-S06&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814150314&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=XFX%20GeForce%209800%20GTX%2b%20PVT98WYDFH%20Video%20Card%20-%20Retail"]this[/URL]?


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

Get any fast card that can take an Accelero S2.

I'm running my 4830's with no fans on em, load temp on the hotter one is 60c, the cool one is 48c


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

can someone send me core 14? i have an idea


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2009)

there's a core 14?


----------



## _jM (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> can someone send me core 14? i have an idea



Core 14.... wtf are you talking about? Never heard of a core 14
 And.. whats your Idea.. Im itch'n to see what you have up your sleve this time ..


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> can someone send me core 14? i have an idea



mmaakk posted a link to core 14 a couple pages back.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

link is dead


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> can someone send me core 14? i have an idea



You cannot get any work for it right now. If you still want it, I'll send it afetr i get home.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looking for an opinion.  I want EVERYTHING when I buy something, so I'm looking for an efficient, quiet, but still fast folder.  I've been looking at a 9800 GTX+, which should be faster, by itself, then everything else I have put together.  So, here's my question: which would you pick?  A 9800 GTX+ with a standard 9800 GTX spec cooler like this, or one with a G80 cooler like [URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=14-150-314-S03&ISList=14-150-314-S01%2c14-150-314-S02%2c14-150-314-S03%2c14-150-314-S04%2c14-150-314-S05%2c14-150-314-S06&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814150314&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=XFX%20GeForce%209800%20GTX%2b%20PVT98WYDFH%20Video%20Card%20-%20Retail"]this[/URL]?



Get the standard one.  The shorter one with the single PCI-E power connector had some reports of being unstable, plus it didn't overclock as well as the original version.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, I don't know about anyone else, but I've been accomplishing WU's and have JACK to show for it..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

same here. im up to 390 WU i think and only 26k pts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> same here. im up to 390 WU i think and only 26k pts.



Is it only happening to those who have Nvidia cards?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Fit, I was starting to think it was me or something I did..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

whats that other F@H stat site? the one i've seen pictured here in this thread


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats that other F@H stat site? the one i've seen pictured here in this thread



extreme overclocking
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

or kakao
http://kakaostats.com/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

i think i have figured out why my 295's fold odd.

the primary cores of each card have a 2d mode clock of 594/1293/1026

while the secondary cores have a 2d clock of 300/600/100

hence the reason why the primarys fold far faster than the secondarys and possibly the cause of my EUEs?

does my theory sound plausible?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2009)

when they fold they should both hit the load clocks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

they arent though. gpuz shows differently.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2009)

really? CCC shows my 3850 at full 100% load when i fold, look at nVidia equivalent.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

How much PPD will a Pentium 4 @3.0GHz put out?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 28, 2009)

Castiel said:


> How much PPD will a Pentium 4 @3.0GHz put out?



200-250ppd


----------



## _jM (Feb 28, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> really? CCC shows my 3850 at full 100% load when i fold, look at nVidia equivalent.



As you know CCC has been a buggy ass program since its release. I never trusted the temps/ load info/ or fan speed info....But either way, Im assuming that when folding on your GPU, it is at full load and clock speeds. Cept my old 4870 was at idle clocks when i folded.. so... maybe it depends on the cards and the manufacture's ..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2009)

Castiel said:


> How much PPD will a Pentium 4 @3.0GHz put out?


Pentium 4's are notoriously inefficient and create alot of heat for what they do. I would try to fold something else.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think i have figured out why my 295's fold odd.
> 
> the primary cores of each card have a 2d mode clock of 594/1293/1026
> 
> ...



Possible.  Since you started with the 295's, I have been reading other forums trying to figure it out. It just appears that Vista 64 does not like the current Nvidia drivers. Others complain of the same exact scenario and it's always attributed to the drivers/Cuda. I have yet to see a VGA card problem that could not be worked around, but this appears to be one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think i have figured out why my 295's fold odd.
> 
> the primary cores of each card have a 2d mode clock of 594/1293/1026
> 
> ...



Running F@H should definitely kick the cards up to their 3D Clocks.  Have you tried plugging something into the HDMI port like I suggested?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont have anything that uses hdmi nor do i have a hdmi cable.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont have anything that uses hdmi nor do i have a hdmi cable.


HDMI is absolutely necessary for getting the 2nd core into action. What about making some HDMI dummy plugs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> HDMI is absolutely necessary for getting the 2nd core into action. What about making some HDMI dummy plugs?



not entirely.

i have 3 outta 4 running steadily. just cant get the 4th to start.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Pentium 4's are notoriously inefficient and create alot of heat for what they do. I would try to fold something else.



Agreed, don't use anything Netburst for F@H.
Any old Athlon or even a Pentium M would do much better than a Pentium 4.
If you can find a graphics card to put in it, then underclock the CPU and fold using the graphics card; GPUs are far better at folding than any CPU can be.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've installed the SMP client as per instructions in the other thread, but it is currently hung up on this:


> [21:53:20] Verifying core Core_a1.fah...
> [21:53:20] Signature is VALID
> [21:53:20]
> [21:53:20] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a1.exe
> ...



Its been "Working" for the last half an hour. What should I do?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I've installed the SMP client as per instructions in the other thread, but it is currently hung up on this:
> 
> 
> Its been "Working" for the last half an hour. What should I do?



Is it the E5200? Do you have a GPU client running at the same time? Has the GPU PPD dropped? Are you running 6.23 SMP?


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it the E5200? Do you have a GPU client running at the same time? Has the GPU PPD dropped? Are you running 6.23 SMP?



Don't worry, I've fixed it all; I disabled UAC (google said it might help), restarted, and then started up the SMP client. It appears to be working now and playing nice with the GPU client.
EDIT:
Is there meant to be four Fahcore_a1 processes running at the same time?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Agreed, don't use anything Netburst for F@H.
> Any old Athlon or even a Pentium M would do much better than a Pentium 4.
> If you can find a graphics card to put in it, then underclock the CPU and fold using the graphics card; GPUs are far better at folding than any CPU can be.



I've fot a few netburst's folding.  My Celerons@3.2GHz pump out about 150PPD, my Pentium D 805@2.66GHz pumps out about 700PPD.  The 805's I have folding give more PPD than any of my single cores, including the Conroe based Celeron 430 I have folding.  Of course they put out a shit load of heat and eat a lot more power...



Error 404 said:


> Is there meant to be four Fahcore_a1 processes running at the same time?



Yes, that is normal for the SMP client.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 28, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, that is normal for the SMP client.



Thats good, I was hoping it wasn't doing something weird...
And I have to say, SMP client is f*ing ridiculous; my CPU used to get 400 - 600 PPD per core, 800 - 1200 PPD total, with 755 point WUs. Now its got a 1760 point WU and is getting 2k PPD! This is insane! 

Edit: your Celerons get 150 PPD? My laptop got 55 PPD when running a 401 point WU, and thats a PIII-850 MHz, using about 35 watts.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG, I'm gonna get RM's old system after I build his new system! I will be so able to fold more units for TPU! I'm psyched guys! Woot!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2009)

My little stats box should turn active by the morning......


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 1, 2009)

How do I run the setup for my SMP client again without reinstalling? I want to be able to set the process priority to "Very High" when my computer is doing anything but gaming, but it refuses to go above "idle".


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

In your shortcut add *-config* after the -smp flag(leave a single space between the two) and when you start it will run through the setup again.

Be sure and remove it after you have it set the way you want or it will run each time you start.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> My little stats box should turn active by the morning......


Welcome back. Congrats on your efforts for Stephanie. Do you know any other TPU members that were folding for her? Just trying to guess what our PPD jump will be.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 1, 2009)

It works, but I think I'll only set it to "below normal" or something like that, my computer nearly completely locked up running two processes at "very high"!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2009)

Not actually sure Buck,  some used alternate names,  some came back when the tesla guy started pumping out ppd.  I stuck it out because I wanted that card for TPU!  Now we've gotta go pass those guys,  lots of work ahead!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 1, 2009)

@johnspack

When are they given the prize (GTX285)?

Does the amount of points you have counts?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2009)

I believe it's just a random drawing of the active participants,  not counting points.  I think it'll be announced March 3.
Edit:  could take upto 8 weeks to receive the prize however.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 2, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I believe it's just a random drawing of the active participants,  not counting points.  I think it'll be announced March 3.
> Edit:  could take upto 8 weeks to receive the prize however.



Wish you ALL THE LUCK 




BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 6 rigs in total. Four of them are Quad 8800GS/9600GSO rigs. I have a dual 8800GTS 512 rig and lastly a dual 9800GTX+ rig(my main rig). Pulling juice from 2 addt'l rooms with 12/3 extension cords. This folding thing can be detrimental to the addictive type personality. *I know mmaakk has several rigs running also. He should post up his farm cause' I know it just got a new addition.*



Folding is my volunteer work. Lots of people help kids or old people, I'm not really good with it. So, I do try my best squeezing my rigs folding. 

Lately I had several mods with my folding rigs.

Used to be like this:







Lots of rigs (7~8 total), lots of ATI cards spread around and inefficient SMP CPUs.
*
So... after I got my latest Elec. bill.............*

_I stopped being lazy for a moment and my brain kind of reacted well._ 






The result, as you can see above - pay attention @ both pics total PPD, is a new total of 4 Rigs, very efficient in GPU and SMP folding! 

Please, tell me what you think about.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 2, 2009)

how comes you kept the single 3870 when the single 4850 outperforms it?

although nicely slimmed down!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> how comes you kept the single 3870 when the single 4850 outperforms it?
> 
> although nicely slimmed down!



All for the cash $$$$$$$$$$.

The 4850 was sold already.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 2, 2009)

ah i see. Also is your E8400 overclocked? that figure is very nice!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> ah i see. Also is your E8400 overclocked? that figure is very nice!



All three SMP CPUs are OC'ed @ a modest 3.2Ghz. I don't like getting unstable errors with SMP folding. I already lost several points because of CPU OC.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 2, 2009)

ah i see, i need to get my E8600 OC, see if i can get a rock solid 4Ghz. That'll make me rather happy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> ah i see, i need to get my E8600 OC, see if i can get a rock solid 4Ghz. That'll make me rather happy.



Oh, the p45 boards o/c real well. Should be a walk in the park for your E8600. 

@mmaakk, you have inspired me. I am going to merge rigs also. Let's see, I'm gonna pick up another K9A2 Platinum and run my 2x 9800GTX+ with 2x 8800GTS 512mb. I wonder if my Corsair 750TX can handle those four cards together. I also have to figure a way to keep them cool. That will free up my main rig for like maybe....a GTX 260 Oh, I'm liking this.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @mmaakk, you have inspired me. I am going to merge rigs also. Let's see, I'm gonna pick up another K9A2 Platinum and run my 2x 9800GTX+ with 2x 8800GTS 512mb. I wonder if my Corsair 750TX can handle those four cards together. I also have to figure a way to keep them cool. That will free up my main rig for like maybe....a GTX 260 Oh, I'm liking this.



Thanks Buck.

About the merging...

Aren't you lowering the PPD of the 9800, mixing with the 8800?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2009)

Same exact card.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Thanks Buck.
> 
> About the merging...
> 
> Aren't you lowering the PPD of the 9800, mixing with the 8800?


They are both 128sp so should not be too big of a loss. If their is any loss, it will be offset by the elec bill savings that I hope to get.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> They are both 128sp so should not be too big of a loss. If their is any loss, it will be offset by the elec bill savings that I hope to get.



Cool. 

I always looked @ 9800GTX+ as a way superior card compared with the 8800GTS G92.

How's the PPD comparison with the two


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Cool.
> 
> I always looked @ 9800GTX+ as a way superior card compared with the 8800GTS G92.
> 
> How's the PPD comparison with the two



The cards fold faster on my P45 board than they do on my 780G board. 
Here is my best average with 384pt WU.

8800GTS 512mb - 5820 PPD avg
9800GTX+ - 6072 PPD avg

Got my Kill-A-Watt P3 meter and it shows the 9800GTX+ to use 55watts when folding. I should have no problem running all 4 cards off the Corsair 750TX.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The cards fold faster on my P45 board than they do on my 780G board.
> Here is my best average with 384pt WU.
> 
> 8800GTS 512mb - 5820 PPD avg
> 9800GTX+ - 6072 PPD avg



Thanks Buck!

Yeah, they are really close!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2009)

Pray for my 280,  I have to pull it apart tomorrow,  it's overheating bad...  must fix.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 2, 2009)

My GPU client is running a 353 point WU at 550 PPD! It should be getting much much higher! HALP!?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> My GPU client is running a 353 point WU at 550 PPD! It should be getting much much higher! HALP!?



on a 353pt WU, you should get 2500-3000 PPD with a 9600GT. What are the clocks?


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> on a 353pt WU, you should get 2500-3000 PPD with a 9600GT. What are the clocks?



Usually when folding I've got it OC'ed to 1925MHz for the shaders and everything else at stock.
Its never been this slow before, and I've tried running it at stock as well.
When I ran GPU-Z to see the core temp, it was running hot for a while then dropped down to much lower temps, and just stayed there. I assume it wasn't doing any work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Usually when folding I've got it OC'ed to 1925MHz for the shaders and everything else at stock.
> Its never been this slow before, and I've tried running it at stock as well.
> When I ran GPU-Z to see the core temp, it was running hot for a while then dropped down to much lower temps, and just stayed there. I assume it wasn't doing any work.


Your CPU and GPU clients are crowing each other. Put the GPU on Core 0 and the SMP on Core 1. Try that and watch for a PPD increase from the GPU.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Your CPU and GPU clients are crowing each other. Put the GPU on Core 0 and the SMP on Core 1. Try that and watch for a PPD increase from the GPU.



I'll try that tomorow, when I have some free time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 2, 2009)

any thoughts? recommendations for good clocks for the 260?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2009)

*398,008 points in one day!*



According to KakaoStats, we almost hit 400,000 in one day!  2/28/09  If only I hadn't lost a system to bad RAM


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2009)

Well the regrease job dropped my folding temp from 80 to 74c,  so that's nice.  But now I've got to get new thermal pads..  one of my vrms is cooking.  My 9800gtx eue'd for no apparent reason,  dropped clocks on it,  deleted work cache,  it's folding away happily again.  Why do my cards have to be such a pain heheh!
Edit:  sorry guys,  this piece of **** is really giving me problems,  the one vrm is overheating on me bad,  can't fold tonite,  have to take it apart again tomorrow when I'm more calm!  Starting to cost me a small fortune in as5......


----------



## johnspack (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes,  it looks like I may have damaged my 280,  wish I hadn't folded so hard on it.  All I have left is my 9800gtx now,  I'll have to use that in my main rig now.  Knew this was a rich man's gig..  oh well.  You guys who can afford it,  fold on!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2009)

My Gigabyte board died on me today... so my 5kBE is down. It had nothing to do with folding it has been having problems so i was just kinda waiting for it to die. I am going to try and make up for it. I clocked my 9800GT above stock clocks now and set my CPU at a higher clock.Was running 2.5(stock ) on the CPU now up to 3ghz again...The Socket A rig isn't folding right now for some reason the network just stopped working so am going to work on it in the morning. I still have a X4 9500 folding but only using 1 core as it doesn't have good cooling or even a vary good PSU (its a gateway) so thats not doing much for me... 
keep up the work guys


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I've got my GPU client back up to high speeds, and my SMP client seems to be playing nice with it.
FAHMon sais I'm getting 4100 PPD with a 511 on GPU and 1760 on SMP.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok,  think I fixed silly card yet again,  back up and folding....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2009)

i would like to setup the SMP but can't get it to work for some reason  it just keeps running on 1 core


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would like to setup the SMP but can't get it to work for some reason  it just keeps running on 1 core



You need to make a shortcut to it on your desktop and in the target address, after the name of where the program is located, you need to write " -smp " there (without "").
That should start all cores running.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> You need to make a shortcut to it on your desktop and in the target address, after the name of where the program is located, you need to write " -smp " there (without "").
> That should start all cores running.



does there have to be any space after it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 3, 2009)

no, just "<FILE NAME> -smp"

If it isn't a known flag it will say, error these are the only flags we know, in a little CMD box


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 3, 2009)

one space between the -smp and whatever it is that comes before it should get it going if I've understood buck's repeated answer to that Q (I should have otherwise I'm stoopid).


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

And if you ever need to reset your SMP client, then just add -config after it as well, with a space, and it'll run the setup again.
I love the SMP client, it is so fast! 





CPU is E5200 @ 3.81 GHz, 9600 GT is running Core/SPU/RAM 700/1925/1000, and they're getting similar PPD!
My graphics card used to be completely wiping my E5200 in terms of PPD, but the SMP client catches up to it!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2009)

could someone please set this up for me 

here is the info for the shortcut 

Target: "D:\Documents and Settings\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\f@h cpu\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe"
Start in: "D:\Documents and Settings\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\f@h cpu"


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

Should look like this:




"D:\Documents and Settings\p_o_s_pc\Desktop\f@h cpu\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" -smp
And in Compatibility tab, check to see if the "Run as administrator" box is checked; I've always had this checked and its always worked for me.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 3, 2009)

couple of questions id like to run by you seasoned folders!

Im buying some misc. parts off a friend - an abit mobo, some DDR2 ram, a 4200+ processor, etc etc. I plan to buy a 9600GSO and have it as a folding rig - How can I set this rig up to work alongside my 260 in my main rig? As in fold with both machines under my name?

Best OS for a folding rig? I can drop XP on it no problem, but is linux better, or am I wrong? Also, is there any way of making it so that as the system loads, it loads F@H automatically?

Also, case wise, as long as it has plenty of airflow, I should be good, yes?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> couple of questions id like to run by you seasoned folders!
> 
> Im buying some misc. parts off a friend - an abit mobo, some DDR2 ram, a 4200+ processor, etc etc. I plan to buy a 9600GSO and have it as a folding rig - How can I set this rig up to work alongside my 260 in my main rig? As in fold with both machines under my name?
> 
> Also, case wise, as long as it has plenty of airflow, I should be good, yes?



XP/Vista both work fine. Dunno about Linux.

You can drop a shortcut in yer startup folder. 

Your CPU will hold back that 9600 a little bit, but it should have no problem folding. Just set up the client the same way you did on your main rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2009)

@ Error Thanks you  its working just fine


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> couple of questions id like to run by you seasoned folders!
> 
> Im buying some misc. parts off a friend - an abit mobo, some DDR2 ram, a 4200+ processor, etc etc. I plan to buy a 9600GSO and have it as a folding rig - How can I set this rig up to work alongside my 260 in my main rig? As in fold with both machines under my name?
> 
> ...



You simply need to set up the clients as you would on any other PC, plug it into your internet, and type in your F@H name, the team number (50711), and then run it with or without a screen 24/7 in a place where you know it'll be able to get good airflow.
XP would be best because I'm pretty sure most TPU folders use XP or Vista, so you'd get the best support from us with it. I'd suggest you set up FAHmon on it as well to monitor how well your PC is going, and how many Points Per Day it is getting.



p_o_s_pc said:


> @ Error Thanks you  its working just fine



No worries.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 3, 2009)

Silverel said:


> XP/Vista both work fine. Dunno about Linux.
> 
> You can drop a shortcut in yer startup folder.
> 
> Your CPU will hold back that 9600 a little bit, but it should have no problem folding. Just set up the client the same way you did on your main rig.



Hes in a bit of a crunch financially, so I thought id kill two birds with one stone  nab the parts off him cheap and get a dedicated folding rig. 

Apparently those GSO's can get anything up to 4k ppd - ill be happy with 3k / 3.2k, the only problem is the case, or I may run it open bench . . .


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 3, 2009)

If the case is a problem, just run it with the side panel off and stick some fans in there! They can just be scrapped 80mm PSU fans wired up to the Molex connectors, or proper fans if you have any spare. TBH though, you shouldn't have any cooling issues.
The 9600 GSO should run fine, the 11a GPU core doesn't use much CPU power at all, and I'd recommend overclocking where possible.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 3, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> If the case is a problem, just run it with the side panel off and stick some fans in there! They can just be scrapped 80mm PSU fans wired up to the Molex connectors, or proper fans if you have any spare. TBH though, you shouldn't have any cooling issues.
> The 9600 GSO should run fine, the 11a GPU core doesn't use much CPU power at all, and I'd recommend overclocking where possible.



Its averaging at 15 / 20 degrees in the house at the minute, dropping to 10 if I open my window, so running it open bench should be fine.

Ill probably drop my spare accelero S1 on it (rev 2, not sure if they fit). If not just run it with the stock cooler.

Im currently trying to convince my IT department at college to allow me to use a computer room as a "lab" over the weekends - there are like 12 PC's per room, running low clocked C2D's - even if they only produce 1K ppd each, in a room of 12 that cant be bad. Should also prove that im technically "there" if I can manage such a project - will help towards my career.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 3, 2009)

Running one of my 4830's on my 5kBE at 3ghz eats all my CPU. 

Oh, and an accelero is a monster. That'll keep it cool enough passive


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 3, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Running one of my 4830's on my 5kBE at 3ghz eats all my CPU.
> 
> Oh, and an accelero is a monster. That'll keep it cool enough passive



haha. Just not sure it will fit is all. Isnt listed on AC's compatibility list. Ill google about a bit.

Overall though, should be a nice little folder / backup rig eh?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha. Just not sure it will fit is all. Isnt listed on AC's compatibility list. Ill google about a bit.
> 
> Overall though, should be a nice little folder / backup rig eh?



Absolutely, I had a 9600GT a while back that pulled in something like 2500ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2009)

kyle2020, Have you been around long enough to know what you're looking for in a 9600GSO? (96 shaders)
With the GTS250 coming out at a lower price then the 9800GTX+ it replaced, and with how scarce the 9600GSO's are becoming, waiting a little and seeing what happens to the price of the 9800GT might be worth your while.  Of course if you have a line on some used ones.....


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 3, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> kyle2020, Have you been around long enough to know what you're looking for in a 9600GSO? (96 shaders)



I read something about shader count - CustomPC did a folding comparison between the GSO and the GT - the GSO being the better performer down to shader count if im not mistaken.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I read something about shader count - CustomPC did a folding comparison between the GSO and the GT - the GSO being the better performer down to shader count if im not mistaken.



The 9600 GSO has 96 shaders, as it is a rebranded 8800 GS, wheras the 9600 GT has 64 shaders. The GSO also has a 192 bit bus, compared to the GT's 256 bit bus.
However, BEWARE! The latest 256/512 MB GSO only has 48 shaders, so it is better to get a GT instead of that, and a 192 bit GSO above the GT.
The main difference between GSO and GT is clock speeds; A standard GSO will run at 1375 MHz, wheras the GT runs at 1625 MHz, and I clock mine up to 1925 MHz stable when running F@H; thats 550 MHz more than the GSO!

I wouldn't mind a G92b based graphics card, or a GTX 260 instead of my 9600 GT though.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> couple of questions id like to run by you seasoned folders!
> 
> 
> Best OS for a folding rig? I can drop XP on it no problem, but is linux better, or am I wrong? Also, is there any way of making it so that as the system loads, it loads F@H automatically?



Well there is no GPU folding under Linux AFAIK so you will want to use XP if you have that option. SMP folding was more efficient under Linux but it won't make up for the loss of the GPU folding.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 4, 2009)

Is anyone missing points today?  I seem to be short 2 or 3k's worth...  Several jobs haven't shown any points yet?  Whereas some later jobs have shown,  is there more than one results server?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 4, 2009)

Just an update on the folding for Stephanie thing,  looks like a senior member of the other forum won the card.  Oh well!


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Is anyone missing points today?  I seem to be short 2 or 3k's worth...  Several jobs haven't shown any points yet?  Whereas some later jobs have shown,  is there more than one results server?



i am missing points too... they show up randomly though, i bet it has to do with the updates to the server.  The rig has been folding for 6 hours and only 1771 points have shown up.  Yesterday i hit like 16K points after it kept telling me i was getting 8 K for the last 24 hours.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Is anyone missing points today?  I seem to be short 2 or 3k's worth...  Several jobs haven't shown any points yet?  Whereas some later jobs have shown,  is there more than one results server?



The most current, up-to-date reporting is at http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Stats

KakaoStats does a pretty good job of having the correct present numbers, but they still batch process every 3 hours.  They have a countdown timer at the top of the screen that tells you when the next update will occur.

Extremeoverclocking.com's stats have the most information, but are strictly batch driven every 3 hours.  The data is a snapshot at the time of the last processing.  Also, their "24 avg." is based on what you've done over the last week (7 day total/7).  They tell you when the next processing will occur in the upper left hand corner.

And then there's time, as in, what time zone you are in verses what time zone the reporting is tied to.  Stanford uses UTC, not PST.

Other stats reporting systems can be located on Wiki.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2009)

wow my points are higher today then yesterday and i didn't have it folding all day.(had to setup the network and had to keep restarting rigs) but good news is that i have the 5kBE@3ghz folding 24/7 using SMP now (wasn't before) the Socket A rig will be folding soon...

could someone tell me about the total wattage is for the following hardware folding 24/7 so i can get about an idea of how much it is costing?

AMD X2 4850e@3ghz@1.32v
AMD X2 5000+BE@3ghz@1.36v
9800GT@stock most of the time
Socket A Sempron 2500+@stock 
Phenom X4 9500@stock 

PSU
9800GT and 4850e running on Silverstone Zeus 650w ~75-78% efficient 
5kBE running on OCZ 700w 80+cert.
Socket A running on Antec Smart power 2.0 350w 70%+ efficient
9500 what ever gateway has in it.(cheap POS)


----------



## Homeless (Mar 5, 2009)

For some reason when I GPU fold on my gt260 my mouse becomes slow to respond.  Anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 5, 2009)

Homeless said:


> For some reason when I GPU fold on my gt260 my mouse becomes slow to respond.  Anyone have a solution for this?



Lower the CPU affinity, and it'll give you more response time. Recommended settings are for maximum folding. In my experience thus far, the GPU client does indeed use CPU cycles, and in my case, all of them.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 5, 2009)

can I ask - why, on certain work units, do I achieve 8.2K ppd, however on others it dips down to 4.8 / 5.2K, Without even touching my system, is it just the work units are harder or something?


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 5, 2009)

They take longer but give more points, however the point/ time amount is much lower I think.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

353 Pointers yield me around 5800
384 Pointers yield me around 5400
420 Pointers yield me around 4800 (last I checked, and also nice name Stanford)
511 Pointers yield me around 3800 - 4000 (last I checked)


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> 353 Pointers yield me around 5800
> 384 Pointers yield me around 5400
> 420 Pointers yield me around 4800 (last I checked, and also nice name Stanford)
> 511 Pointers yield me around 3800 - 4000 (last I checked)



how do I find out how many points it has?

*edit* nvm, just clicked up fahmon and spotted it - im on a 511 pointer and im yielding 5.1K points.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea, that's probably bang on for where you should be. My numbers are for a 9800GTX.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, that's probably bang on for where you should be. My numbers are for a 9800GTX.



just a single card I take it - so effectively 10K odd?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes sir, plus the SMP CPU client effectively adds 1000-1400 extra PPD. However that's all theoretical, and actual is more around 9000-11000 due to when I game / anything. Surprisingly, me listening to music, with 10 or so web pages open and a few message windows takes a chunk out of the PPD. My newly upgraded system needs more power! And more internet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yes sir, plus the SMP CPU client effectively adds 1000-1400 extra PPD. However that's all theoretical, and actual is more around 9000-11000 due to when I game / anything. Surprisingly, me listening to music, with 10 or so web pages open and a few message windows takes a chunk out of the PPD. My newly upgraded system needs more power! And more internet.



thats strange.music and internet on mine (see specs) doesn't affect my PPD any most of the time. Sometimes if i am watching a video/movie it takes about 100-200ppd off but anything else i don't notice any drop.(and i watch fahmon alot like to see my PPD)


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

What music program do you use? I use iTunes (for the shuffle by album, the only thing that keeps me using it). My browser is Firefox and my messenger is MSN. I uh, might also have Shareza running but I DON'T recommend it to be used, as I don't want any Mod Heat. I dip around 2k PPD when I'm using my computer. All 3 clients (1 SMP, 2 GPU) are set to idle as I've got everything thoroughly separated by core. The only thing that touches Core 0 is the SMP client, and everything else runs off Core 1. This shouldn't be an issue seeming Core 1 rarely ever shows 100% usage.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahhhh,  that feels better!  I'm back in the top 20 producers list.  Go little 280,  go!  I had some major problems with that 182.06 driver,  the 182.08 seems to have cured it.  I wonder why the 06 was whql for only 2 days.......


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 5, 2009)

OK loaded client joined team now how long till something gets finished? Total noob at this but ran Seti for a long time. Got 1 comp running this have 6 more. What runs it best? Got 5 radeons and 1 8800gt all on C2D mainly Gigabyte boards.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

GPU clients are the best at getting Work Units (WU) done, and thus more points.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 5, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> OK loaded client joined team now how long till something gets finished? Total noob at this but ran Seti for a long time. Got 1 comp running this have 6 more. What runs it best? Got 5 radeons and 1 8800gt all on C2D mainly Gigabyte boards.




Thanks for joining mx500troid! It could take up to 2 days for the CPU/SMP client to finish. GPU's fold faster than CPU's most of the time. A majority of the team fold everything we got(both CPU & GPU) What cards are the Radeons? Must be hd2xxx or higher to gun GPU2 client. The 8800GT is a great folder in it's own right. Let me know if you have any issues setting up the other rigs.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 5, 2009)

got 2 4850s and 2 3750s and 1 x1950


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 5, 2009)

lol 3870s


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> OK loaded client joined team now how long till something gets finished? Total noob at this but ran Seti for a long time. Got 1 comp running this have 6 more. What runs it best? Got 5 radeons and 1 8800gt all on C2D mainly Gigabyte boards.




Mr. nVidia will be your friend. Sorry to say this to ATi (only partially) but nVidia crushes them here. However, ATi cards are still very capable folders in their own right, and will show you a boost over a CPU client. Get the high performance console clients (the ones that just like DOS command prompts) as they do the most work for your energy consumption. Also, look at installing the SMP CPU client to provide additional points, and if your rig is running anyways, might as well. 

As for when you can expect to see results, it varies. However if you download FahMon (just google that and you should find it) and point it to your installation directory of your F@H clients (after installing it) it will tell you all sorts of nifty information and give an E.T.A. on work unit completion. Check the two sticky posts in this sub forum for the GPU and SMP client setup procedures. 

Past that, there are several places where you can see your status compared to the rest of the team / folding community. I personally use this one, but a quick search will find you more. As a note, most of these website based stats pages are refreshed on a 3 hour basis, and provide a countdown timer until their next refresh.

Also, welcome aboard.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

well those 4850 will get you 4000 ppd each, the 3870 around 2500ppd each so that is 13000ppd straight away


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> lol 3870s



Well i can tell you right now the 8800GT will get you more PPD then any of the ATI cards that you have. 
The 3870s and 4850s both will fold and i would get them folding ASAP along with the CPUs running SMP client. between all of them i would think that ~20kPPD maybe possible

what is your CPU speed on all of them?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 5, 2009)

all running at 3.0 to 3.2 ghz all core 2 duos. I mainly just game and the 4850s do that very well and my kids too but they are leaving the nest and i have comps sitting so Ill put em to use


----------



## niko084 (Mar 5, 2009)

I soooo need to sell my 4850 and grab a gtx260 216...


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor guy gets a flood of comments. I've said before, we seem to froth at the mouth to help. But on the other hand looks like we just gained ourselves a very prominent folder. Again, welcome!



mx500torid said:


> all running at 3.0 to 3.2 ghz all core 2 duos. I mainly just game and the 4850s do that very well and my kids too but they are leaving the nest and i have comps sitting so Ill put em to use



Each one should earn you between 1000-1400 PPD with an SMP client, as that's around where my e8500 gets me. 7 x 1200 avg = 8400 PPD CPU clients alone.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 5, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> all running at 3.0 to 3.2 ghz all core 2 duos. I mainly just game and the 4850s do that very well and my kids too but they are leaving the nest and i have comps sitting so Ill put em to use



then i would think around 1k-1.4k each for them running SMP clients


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 6, 2009)

As a further note, and because I like throwing around numbers, if POS is right and you get 20k ish from the cards, you'd be looking at 28k PPD (ish) and that would place you at #3 for our top contributors. (Assuming you ran them 24/7, but that eats electricity).


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. Got it loaded on the 880 gt comp but has been looking now loading for well over an hour. Does it take that long to get a folder and start working?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 6, 2009)

If by loading you mean every few minutes it increments in a percentage, that means its folding and working. The fastest work units (for my 9800 GTX) will get done in around 1.5 hours. So you'd be looking at 1.75 - 2 hours.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 6, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> *Mr. nVidia will be your friend. Sorry to say this to ATi (only partially) but nVidia crushes them here. *However, ATi cards are still very capable folders in their own right, and will show you a boost over a CPU client. Get the high performance console clients (the ones that just like DOS command prompts) as they do the most work for your energy consumption. Also, look at installing the SMP CPU client to provide additional points, and if your rig is running anyways, might as well.
> 
> As for when you can expect to see results, it varies. However if you download FahMon (just google that and you should find it) and point it to your installation directory of your F@H clients (after installing it) it will tell you all sorts of nifty information and give an E.T.A. on work unit completion. Check the two sticky posts in this sub forum for the GPU and SMP client setup procedures.
> 
> ...



We are not biased towards any brand, ATI, Nvidia, AMD, & Intel. That being said, Nvidia has had the upper hand for a while. ATI and Mike Houston are working to optimize the core to utilize the extra shaders that ATI has with the 48xx series. They have made progress and more is on the way. *We appreciate all our ATI folders, as they make up a large portion of our combined PPD* The great thing about F@H is that you have options to fold most of your hardware, whatever type you have. Everyone can contribute towards the science that will one day help cure disease.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 6, 2009)

not being biased or anything but doesn't Intel get more PPD then AMD at the same clocks?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 6, 2009)

Just started the SMP and GPU client on Windows 7 X64.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 6, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Just started the SMP and GPU client on Windows 7 X64.



that PII 940 is going to put out some PPD...


----------



## Steevo (Mar 6, 2009)

I need to beat some people at work, they keep shutting off their machines.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 6, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I need to beat some people at work, they keep shutting off their machines.



DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not being biased or anything but doesn't Intel get more PPD then AMD at the same clocks?



Yes, Intel folds better than AMD. Sometimes 2-3 times better.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry guys,  looks like I was right about my 280,  having problems.  Either have to try new thermal pads once I can find where to get them,  or have to rma the card. I'll try to fix it as soon as possible.  If rma,  then I'll need the 9800gtx for my main rig. Fold On!
Edit:  I just want you guys to know what I gave up to fold,  I'm on permanent disability.  I could never afford another gtx type card as long as I live.  I just lost my 280.  I have to pray that ncix takes it back....  Hope you all say a little prayer for me!  Plus I have to deal with my computer guy that I still owe 177 bucks to for a stupid 8800gs that I can't even fold with right now!  This folding thing has really cost me....  Sorry for the rant,  I'll do my best.
Edit2:  I just can't afford it.  Good luck guys,  my heart will be with you.  I'm out a bunch of money,  and will be down for a while.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, Intel folds better than AMD. Sometimes 2-3 times better.



damn... looks like i may need to get Intel... when i get the money(that will be when ever i get a job) i will try to get a E1200 or something like that for folding


----------



## Silverel (Mar 6, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I need to beat some people at work, they keep shutting off their machines.



Write a little script to auto-start em about an hour after everyone leaves 

Might have to change a couple things. Boot on LAN works nice.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 6, 2009)

I got another noob question. One comp says its gpu and the other says cpu. Only got 2 on it will get the others up prolly tomorrow after the kids leave. Seems the 8800 is flying and the 4850 going slower but was gaming as it folded.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn... looks like i may need to get Intel... when i get the money(that will be when ever i get a job) i will try to get a E1200 or something like that for folding



Get something better than an E1200, they're really not good CPUs. Even if you can find something like an E6400 and OC it, you'll get much better PPD due to much larger cache (2MB on an E6400 compared to 512kb on E1200 for example) and higher FSB (faster RAM access).


----------



## johnspack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just realized,  I can't even play my red baron 3d match this weekend,  no video card anymore.  People on disability should not be allowed to fold!  TV for me!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I just realized,  I can't even play my red baron 3d match this weekend,  no video card anymore.  People on disability should not be allowed to fold!  TV for me!


Sorry to hear that. You pushed the 280 too hard shooting for that other 280. You know, we only had you back folding for 5 days. I hope you get it fixed and are back folding with us sometime soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Get something better than an E1200, they're really not good CPUs. Even if you can find something like an E6400 and OC it, you'll get much better PPD due to much larger cache (2MB on an E6400 compared to 512kb on E1200 for example) and higher FSB (faster RAM access).



I am looking at maybe a E5200... but i may just upgrade my CPU and mobo and get a few video cards...not sure but i just need a job first


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am looking at maybe a E5200... but i may just upgrade my CPU and mobo and get a few video cards...not sure but i just need a job first


Yep, employment comes before F@H farms.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, employment comes before F@H farms.



yea can't really get anything with the money that i have now.( which isn't much at this time) 
i am really pleased with how my 9800GT folds i am  thinking of getting a few of them when i get the money... thinking a board with 4 PCI-E and using the 2nd slot in my board that i am using now and 1 for the 5kBE rig
think of the PPD that 7 8800GT/9800gt(what ever they are) all overclocked would get when mine gets around 4.5-6k(depending on WU and clocks) i lower my clock speed from time to time to give the card alittle bit of a rest without stopping. may cut my PPD down alot but its worth it if it stops my card from frying its self

also thinking about 9800GTX+ those would kick some ass


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yea can't really get anything with the money that i have now.( which isn't much at this time)
> i am really pleased with how my 9800GT folds i am  thinking of getting a few of them when i get the money... thinking a board with 4 PCI-E and using the 2nd slot in my board that i am using now and 1 for the 5kBE rig
> think of the PPD that 7 8800GT/9800gt(what ever they are) all overclocked would get when mine gets around 4.5-6k(depending on WU and clocks) i lower my clock speed from time to time to give the card alittle bit of a rest without stopping. may cut my PPD down alot but its worth it if it stops my card from frying its self
> 
> also thinking about 9800GTX+ those would kick some ass



Those cards are solid choices especially when the 9800GTX+ price drops when GTX250 arrives.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Those cards are solid choices especially when the 9800GTX+ price drops when GTX250 arrives.



hope by that time i have a job and money


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2009)

Darn,  despite the fact I just lost a $500 video card that I can't replace,  I feel guilty about not folding.  I may move my 7600gs to my main rig,  and put my 8800gs in the server to fold.  I don't really care if it burns out.  At half the poverty level,  I can't stop,  dam this is addictive.....  Don't hold me on this please,  but I'll probably do it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree with the addictive. I sit down and go 'I wanna game', looking at the 2 new games I just got and all the older ones I haven't finished yet. Then I look at the console clients, and they look back at me through teary eyes... and I walk away. I'm weak for their puppy dog eyes.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2009)

Lord,  all the gaming I was looking forward to on the 280... (weeps)  and they just suck on this 9800gtx....  Pray I get a new 280 within 2 months,  that's what I'm hoping for.
Ok,  the 8800gs is running,  not going to be nice ppd like I used to do,  but best I can do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

is there anyway to stop from getting 511pt WU? There hell on my poor 8800GT


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2009)

now folding both SMP and GPU for us again. I've been doing the stephanie thing over at bjorn3d for the past month


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2009)

No,  the 511s never stop.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

for all of you that want to stop or atleast cut back on the 511pt WUs take a look what google brought up 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/471646-how-get-new-better-420pt-wu.html

i am using it and my GPU runs 10c cooler and puts out better PPD then 511pt



johnspack said:


> No,  the 511s never stop.....



read what i posted i found something


----------



## Homeless (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh wow my gtx has made a huge difference in my point values


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2009)

Tried that flag sortof,  but a different setting under console client,  waiting to see what it does.  Also,  pretty kewl,  I can game on my 9800gtx while my 8800gs folds,  nice!
Wow, 2.1k ppd on a 511point job,  is that all these cards get?  No wonder 8800gs cards are so cheap.


----------



## Homeless (Mar 7, 2009)

Apparently if you attempt to open the f@h client when one is already running, the current WU gets corrupted and you have to start over :\


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2009)

Bizarre,  never tried that,  I'll remember not to!  Sorry...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Apparently if you attempt to open the f@h client when one is already running, the current WU gets corrupted and you have to start over :\



i have had that happen before but it was when i was trying to run the console and tray client at the same time with the same Machine ID


----------



## Homeless (Mar 7, 2009)

Is there any way to get the GPU client to run at idle/low priority without having to do it manually?  I did -config and set it to be that priority.  However, it still starts at normal priority


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Is there any way to get the GPU client to run at idle/low priority without having to do it manually?  I did -config and set it to be that priority.  However, it still starts at normal priority



task manager.. also are you looking at the fahcore_xx.exe or the Folding@home-xxxx.exe? the core is the one you have to worry about


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 7, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Tried that flag sortof,  but a different setting under console client,  waiting to see what it does.  Also,  pretty kewl,  I can game on my 9800gtx while my 8800gs folds,  nice!
> Wow, 2.1k ppd on a 511point job,  is that all these cards get?  No wonder 8800gs cards are so cheap.



my 8800gs get 3.1k on 511pt  clock @720/1782/800


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> my 8800gs get 3.1k on 511pt  clock @720/1782/800



thats not bad. I got 3.5-4.3k on 511pt with my 8800*GT* (or 9800GT) don't remember clocks but i think there where almost the same as your GS if i remember it was 700/1870/900


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is there anyway to stop from getting 511pt WU? There hell on my poor 8800GT



Using the "-advmethods" flag helps a lot! 

After using the flag, 90% of my WUs are now 420 or 384pt


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2009)

Bizarre,  my 8800gs is at 777/1782/1152,  2.1k...  might be because the primary card is only a 9800gtx now,  think it used to get almost 4k.  Actually it's at 700/1700, but still...


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet Core 14 & 420pt WU 

My vid-cards are cooler than ever  







About the CPU utilization with the core 14, not really happening with me. All good.


----------



## Homeless (Mar 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> task manager.. also are you looking at the fahcore_xx.exe or the Folding@home-xxxx.exe? the core is the one you have to worry about



Oh that makes more sense now.  I guess I shouldn't worry about it if it doesn't matter


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> my 8800gs get 3.1k on 511pt  clock @720/1782/800



Those are nice clocks. Running solo, you can get a single cards clocks higher than with a pair or x4 in a Quad GPU rig. I can't get my shaders above 1745 on my Quad rigs.



mmaakk said:


> Using the "-advmethods" flag helps a lot!
> 
> After using the flag, 90% of my WUs are now 420 or 384pt


I have yet to get a 511pt WU with the *-advmethods* flag set.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have yet to get a 511pt WU with the *-advmethods* flag set.



With the flag set, I went from a majority of 511pt - latest weeks were crazy, sometimes all my rigs were folding 511pt, 353 I was getting once in a while.

Now the max 511pt I'm getting folding on my rigs at the same time is ONE 

The 420pt are majority and the 384pt are back 

-------------------------------------

EDIT

About SMP:

Does everybody getting only 1760pt??

Is happening with me for a couple of days already


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am now averaging about 400 PPD with my three systems.  Its ok, but you guys pump out that much in like 2 hours!  I really want to get a low power system that folds just on NVIDIA cards.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am now averaging about 400 PPD with my three systems.  Its ok, but you guys pump out that much in like 2 hours!  I really want to get a low power system that folds just on NVIDIA cards.



I think that a single rig folding with a GPU client will make a great difference for you PVTCaboose1337 

Long term speaking, your PPD will have a good boost and you will save in electricity.


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 7, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> With the flag set, I went from a majority of 511pt - latest weeks were crazy, sometimes all my rigs were folding 511pt, 353 I was getting once in a while.
> 
> Now the max 511pt I'm getting folding on my rigs at the same time is ONE
> 
> ...



smp client:mostly 2140pt Wu since 2 days.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks stanhemi 

Question: I fold SMP only with intel. Does AMD gets different WUs??


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 7, 2009)

Since yesterday, thats it when i started using F@H, im getting only 511 points cores. It takes about a hour for the card to calculate every core ( i measured that t progresses 1% every 1.10minutes or so ). Will i get any other cores with higher/lower points value ?


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm only getting 225 point WUs for my CPU using normal console client (SMP was fast, but the due date of each WU was too close for me to get it done).
They run very slowly, is there a way to get a higher point WU? I remember the 768 point WUs ran at a slow speed as well, but I'd prefer them.


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 7, 2009)

I get steady (+2month)905pt wu with a normal console client 6.23 for my old p4.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> Since yesterday, thats it when i started using F@H, im getting only 511 points cores. It takes about a hour for the card to calculate every core ( i measured that t progresses 1% every 1.10minutes or so ). Will i get any other cores with higher/lower points value ?



MightyG80 thanks for joining our fight 

Yes, you will. The most common GPU Client WUs at the moment are:

353pt
384pt
420pt
511pt

Where the 353pt is the fastest to fold.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

will the SMP client get a WU done on time using a AMD 5000+BE@3ghz? If not i am just wasting money trying...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

am i progressing at a good rate?


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will the SMP client get a WU done on time using a AMD 5000+BE@3ghz? If not i am just wasting money trying...



I'm running a smp client on my E1200@1800mhz for 1 month now and every client finish in time so i don't see any reason why your amd@3000mhz can't finish a wu in time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I'm running a smp client on my E1200@1800mhz for 1 month now and every client finish in time so i don't see any reason why your amd@3000mhz can't finish a wu in time



i know the E1200 is alittle faster then the 5kBE clock for clock but i don't think that much..maybe about 400mhz difference


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> am i progressing at a good rate?



You have potential for more.

Folding 24/7 you should get 6~7K per GPU core. I don't know what's the core7 SMP ppd but I guess minimum 4K PPD. I get 1.9K  PPD with an E8400.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

nah...

im just folding on the gtx260 24/7 and a few hours here and there with 3 295 cores.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nah...
> 
> im just folding on the gtx260 24/7 and a few hours here and there with 3 295 cores.



My GTX 260 core 216 gives me 7K+ ppd, now with the new 420pt WU.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

Fit, try this:



mmaakk said:


> Using the "-advmethods" flag helps a lot!
> 
> After using the flag, 90% of my WUs are now 420 or 384pt



Today I haven't had a single 511pt WU.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> smp client:mostly 2140pt Wu since 2 days.



Yeah I have seen these SMP work units lately as well.

Running the -advmethods flag will download _beta_ units etc earlier, so although the 420pt units are better than the 511pt at the moment..if a worse point unit is released then you will get it earlier running the flag.

So really can be a two edged sword, it really depends on how the new units preform compared to older ones.

This is how I read it...correct me if I am wrong!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

running now. says 5600ppd though


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nah...
> 
> im just folding on the gtx260 24/7 and a few hours here and there with 3 295 cores.



Slacker...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2009)

What a little cutie pie!  My 8800gs at 756/1726/800 is pulling 3.5k ppd on a 353 pointer!  Gaaaa,  that's cute....


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> running now. says 5600ppd though



You may have to wait on it finishing the current work unit and downloading the new core


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Slacker...



hey now...

i have an excuse... 

this damn DFI's lan port died and the wifi card craps out after about an hour or so. i have to restart the machine to get it working again.

im gonna RMA it soon and hopefully be back to at least 12 hours a day.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

It's all good Fit's.....

Let me know when you selling that 260 and I can really torture it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

i need to get my SMP back up and running, i had a problem with it not going past the ESE Boost check or something. I'm going to fart about with it tomorrow though.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey now...
> 
> i have an excuse...
> 
> ...



Not excuse anymore.

Give me your address and I send you a 10/100 pci Ethernet card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

i've pushed it a bit...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> running now. says 5600ppd though



I have my F@H Mon set to All Frames in the Calculate PPD tab in preferences, with that it's showing me @ 5886.72PPD on the GTX260-216 of mine and 3109.69 on my Q6600. Of course both are OC'd to their usual values. Though if I change it to the last 3 frames they change depending on the WU. I'd say you're not too far off if that's how you let FAHMon calculate PPD. I'd rather have a total average value anymore than the "last 3 frames"...I feel I get a more realistic value out of how I'm currently running FAHMon. Sure we like to see the higher PPD's are components can attain, but in reality there isn't enough consistency in how the work is dealt out and how it's processed to be valuable beyond a variable. At least in my opinion. I'm perfectly fine with where my rig is at for folding, it does generally fold 18-24 hours a day depending on how much I'm working and how much I'm gaming.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Not excuse anymore.
> 
> Give me your address and I send you a 10/100 pci Ethernet card.



no worky man. nowhere to put it in this board. the gpu's cover all the pci slots.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 8, 2009)

GTX 285 and Phenom II 940 on the way.. Will be here Monday.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone in Canada have a used 260 for sale,  if price is right,  I may be able to swing it by the end of the month.  I really hate this 9800gtx....


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2009)

I was also thinking...

What if we all changed our names to TPU for like a week, see if we can all join in to become the number 1 person in the world folding other than anon?


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've pushed it a bit...



*Very nice clocks *


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

havent tried raising the voltage yet so i may get over 800mhz on air. temps are decent too. while folding i see max of 64c with the fan at 60%. 

i LOVE the GTX2XX cards. i cant wait till the GTX3's come out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Does anyone in Canada have a used 260 for sale,  if price is right,  I may be able to swing it by the end of the month.  I really hate this 9800gtx....



Send that pain in the a$$ 9800GTX to me. I'll straighten it out!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't run any games on the 280 yet,  I feel so cheated!  Well I ran them for a few minutes here and there,  but soooo much faster than this 9800.  Oh well,  at least I can fold the 8800gs that I bought just for that reason now!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

after looking at FAHmon 21-22hrs is about how long it takes my 5kBE (when not used for anything but folding) to fold a 1760pt WU. I know it takes longer when i use it for things and when it is folding a bigger WU so deadlines shouldn't be a problem for the 5kBE or 4850e

EDIT: i answered my question in my other post myself


----------



## driver66 (Mar 8, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I was also thinking...
> 
> What if we all changed our names to TPU for like a week, see if we can all join in to become the number 1 person in the world folding other than anon?



Hmmm interesting idea :}


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Hmmm interesting idea :}



+1
i would be willing to do it... with atleast 1 of my rigs


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2009)

Ug,  1700 points for a day,  I feel so low.....  darn that 280 made points!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I was also thinking...
> 
> What if we all changed our names to TPU for like a week, see if we can all join in to become the number 1 person in the world folding other than anon?


At first i was like WTF, but the idea is growing on me. All points would still go to TPU and it would bring more attention to the Team on the worldwide f@H stage. I'm in for 83K PPD. I'm still folding for you(WhiteLotus), Gam, & PCPraiser100 and that would stop for the week. I don't want to "half ass" do this. We need alot of people onboard. It looks like we can only count on the usual online members.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Ug,  1700 points for a day,  I feel so low.....  darn that 280 made points!



Better than not folding at all depending on why you're folding! 

I do hear ya, back in september when I stepped up from a 192 to a 216 (only paid shipping), I was annoyed, my 9600GT at it's oc'd levels does ok, but with these newer WU's it competes closer to my q6600 @ 3.6ghz anymore. Which is close to half what my GTX260 does. Keep  your head up, at least you're still folding, though it would be cool if/when cures are found those that donated or found the cure should be notified and announced imo. Maybe they are and I've never seen or heard of it tho!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't believe this 8800gs is doing 760/1730 stable so far,  thank gawd it's cheap heheh!  And I've seen papers on Parkinson's,  they found the misfolded protein,  it's on for a cure now.  I forget where it all is now,  I deleted a few bookmarks in frustration.  Still getting over my 280....


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have o/c the clocks of my GTX285 to these values:







The core tops at 80c during folding, with the fan running in 55% power. I think that i have some room to o/c more, but the fan will surely run faster.. Guess that if i want more i must get some other cooling solution.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> I have o/c the clocks of my GTX285 to these values:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a monster those cards are. I will one day step up to G200. I would love to have a GTX295, but for the money I can get 4x 9800GTX+ and have 8K+ more PPD. With GTX250 coming, the 9800GTX+ price should slide even more.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Just got it working. is 240 iter/sec any good for my setup using the ATI custom F@H program?


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Just got it working. is 240 iter/sec any good for my setup using the ATI custom F@H program?



Thanks for joining silkstone 

Try FaHmon to measure your performance:

http://www.fahmon.net/download.html


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Just got it working. is 240 iter/sec any good for my setup using the ATI custom F@H program?



I think your using the sys tray client,better switch to console client (fahmon don't work with sys tray client if i remember)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

i know i asked before but is there another program like fahmon?


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i know i asked before but is there another program like fahmon?



Not that I know of. 

Any issue with fahmon?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a screeny of my PC while folding, you think the temps are ok for 24/7 use at the speeds?


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I think your using the sys tray client,better switch to console client (fahmon don't work with sys tray client if i remember)



*Fahmon works with the systray. No problems.*

In my opinion, silkstone, keep the systray for now. After you acquire some experience folding you can give a shot with the console.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Here's a screeny of my PC while folding, you think the temps are ok for 24/7 use at the speeds?



Your temps are great. Fantastic OC with your Xeon! by the way 

Check my thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87439

You will change your mind about ATI Temps


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

strange, i can't find the FAHlog.txt and unitinfo.txt files to use the monitor


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> strange, i can't find the FAHlog.txt and unitinfo.txt files to use the monitor



Right click in the blank white space, add client. point it to where F@H is installed. If monitoring a GPU client, you'll need to point it to C:\Users\username\Appdata\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu for Vista or C:\documents and settings\username\Application data\folding@home-gpu for XP


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

question for you guys - my motherboard runs on a P45 chipset and has a second x8 pci-e lane (someone correct me if im wrong there) so I was thinking - rather than building a second rig, why not just slap say an 8800GT or a 9600 series in the second lane and fold on that? Ive seen a guy do it with two 9800GTX+'s on a crossfire board, and I understand its productivity would be lower due to the x8 lane, but would it work?


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> question for you guys - my motherboard runs on a P45 chipset and has a second x8 pci-e lane (someone correct me if im wrong there) so I was thinking - rather than building a second rig, why not just slap say an 8800GT or a 9600 series in the second lane and fold on that? Ive seen a guy do it with two 9800GTX+'s on a crossfire board, and I understand its productivity would be lower due to the x8 lane, but would it work?



The pci-e bandwidth is not important for folding.

*Folding @ 16X, 8X, 4X, 1X the folding performance will be the same!*


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> The pci-e bandwidth is not important for folding.
> 
> *Folding @ 16X, 8X, 4X, 1X the folding performance will be the same!*



So I could drop another card in and let that fold alone? That would save me like £70 off the bat haha. Please say I can!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> So I could drop another card in and let that fold alone? That would save me like £70 off the bat haha. Please say I can!



What do you mean "fold alone"?

Like gaming with 1 card and folding with the other?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 8, 2009)

ok my PPD is 2760, is that any good?

Is there a cpu/gpu mixed client?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> What do you mean "fold alone"?
> 
> Like gaming with 1 card and folding with the other?



Yeah, as if its just a stand alone component.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Yeah, as if its just a stand alone component.



I never tried that, but can't see any problem.

I guess you are folding nVidia only. That means you won't have CPU utilization by folding, so your gaming won't be affected.

Just make sure your PSU will support a second card.

...and FOLD ON


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I never tried that, but can't see any problem.
> 
> I guess you are folding nVidia only. That means you won't have CPU utilization by folding, so your gaming won't be affected.
> 
> ...



Im sat with a huge grin on my face 

Imagine kicking out 3K ppd without having to be off my computer . . . Its nowhere near the 8K my 260 gets, but imagine if I run them at the same time for a few nights a week . . . 

Thats that settled then. A 9600GSO it is, or a cheap 8800GT if I can find one. Playing CoD and folding at the same time? yeahhhh bitchessssss 

*my PSU can handle it btw *


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

how much better would a P1 X4 9600 Black edition be over a X2 5000+ Black edition@3ghz? i know the 9600 doesn't overclock vary good so i would say at stock or 2.4ghz on it


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much better would a P1 X4 9600 Black edition be over a X2 5000+ Black edition@3ghz? i know the 9600 doesn't overclock vary good so i would say at stock or 2.4ghz on it



I'm not into AMD chips but for folding I guess the number of cores is always an advantage.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I'm not into AMD chips but for folding I guess the number of cores is always an advantage.



im sure i would get higher PPD because with a X4 9500 running the normal client it gets about the same as my 5kBE@3ghz running the normal client. So running SMP on the 9600 would give a good bit difference then the 5kBE.... just my reasoning and thinking

EDIT: i found that the 9600@stock puts out 3-4kPPD my x2 5kBE@3ghz puts out 1.2-2k ppd so about 2x as much so it maybe worth it


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> im sure i would get higher PPD because with a X4 9500 running the normal client it gets about the same as my 5kBE@3ghz running the normal client. So running SMP on the 9600 would give a good bit difference then the 5kBE.... just my reasoning and thinking
> 
> EDIT: i found that the 9600@stock puts out 3-4kPPD my x2 5kBE@3ghz puts out 1.2-2k ppd so about 2x as much so it maybe worth it



Please throw the SMP Client. Running the regular client with dual or quad CPUs is a waste of elec and PPD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Please throw the SMP Client. Running the regular client with dual or quad CPUs is a waste of elec and PPD.



how is it a waste?

also what would give better PPD 
a x4 9600 running SMP 
or 
Nvidia 9600GT 
or 
ATI 4830


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how is it a waste?
> 
> also what would give better PPD
> a x4 9600 running SMP
> ...



better PPD from a X4 9600 running SMP on 3 cores and using the fourth for the GPU(whichever has higher PPD).



kyle2020 said:


> Yeah, as if its just a stand alone component.



I do it all the time on my main rig. The 2nd gpu is always gpu-1.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> better PPD from a X4 9600 running SMP on 3 cores and using the fourth for the GPU(whichever has higher PPD).



well its video card or CPU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well its video card or CPU



Always go GPU if that's the case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Always go GPU if that's the case.



thanks  I will try to get a GPU then. not sure if any of them will happen yet


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> So I could drop another card in and let that fold alone? That would save me like £70 off the bat haha. Please say I can!



If you are folding 2 cards in the same motherboard they should be the same number of shader processors. Dropping an 8800GT or 9600GT next to your GTX260 will kill the folding on both cards (if you fold them both). I tried setting up a system with an 8800GT (112 SP) and an 8800GS (96 SP) and both cards dropped to about half of what they had when folding alone. I swapped out the 8800GS so I had a pair of 8800GT's and that solved the problem.

There are a few threads on this phenomenum if you search the forums.

However, if you are just gaming on the GTX260 and allowing the 8800GT to fold on its own then it may not have this effect.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

next month i should be getting AT LEAST a 9600GT if not something higher. That would be going along with my 5kBE... not only would i have a nice folding rig but also a good backup gamer

EDIT: When are the GTX250 and 240 coming out? Also i MAYBE getting my hands on a bunch of P4 computers. where my uncle works they are getting all new computers so i am going to have him try to get them for me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> next month i should be getting AT LEAST a 9600GT if not something higher. That would be going along with my 5kBE... not only would i have a nice folding rig but also a good backup gamer
> 
> EDIT: When are the GTX250 and 240 coming out? Also i MAYBE getting my hands on a bunch of P4 computers. where my uncle works they are getting all new computers so i am going to have him try to get them for me



GT*S*250 is coming out the 10th.  Did you see Buck's posting about the 9800GT for $70 after MIR?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> GT*S*250 is coming out the 10th.  Did you see Buck's posting about the 9800GT for $70 after MIR?



i saw it and thx for correcting me. I don't like MIR so i don't deal with them

BTW 10th this month?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> yep



thats cool. so any price drop should happen by next month then


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 9, 2009)

*The core 14 Bump*

Yep, looks like the new core_14 is working well for us, hehehe...

Never had *47K* in 24Hr period 







Fold ON TPU, now ALL Together using the *TechPowerup!* username


----------



## driver66 (Mar 9, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Yep, looks like the new core_14 is working well for us, hehehe...
> 
> Never had *47K* in 24Hr period
> 
> ...



Rofl who is this TechPowerup! guy OMG hax111111


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

what flag is it that you set to config the client?

EDIT: nevermind i found it out its  -config just for anyone that may not have known that or forgot


----------



## driver66 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=TechPowerup!&teamnum=50711

Cmon have 14 so far  need MOAR!!!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 9, 2009)

driver66 said:


> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=TechPowerup!&teamnum=50711
> 
> Cmon have 14 so far  need MOAR!!!



It's normal. Takes a while to pickup all the new processors.

Will be very nice after around a week time.


----------



## Birdman86 (Mar 9, 2009)

The core 14 and 420 point WU gave me an amazing PPD, but now they're given my both GPU's a 1680 point WU  so they'll have something to do for a few hours.

This is what my FahMon has to say after 20+ completed 420 pointers:

Project : 5900
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 420

 -- GF8800GT gpu0 --
 Min. Time / Frame : 41s  - 8850.73 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 51s  - 7115.29 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 1mn 02s  - 5852.90 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 1mn 01s  - 5948.85 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 1mn 08s  - 5336.47 ppd

 -- GF8800GT gpu1 --
 Min. Time / Frame : 51s  - 7115.29 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 54s  - 6720.00 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 58s  - 6256.55 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 58s  - 6256.55 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 1mn 12s  - 5040.00 ppd

Project : 5902
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1680

 -- GF8800GT gpu0 --
 Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 23s  - 4493,87 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 5mn 42s  - 4244,21 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 5mn 57s  - 4065,88 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 5mn 48s  - 4171,03 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 5mn 48s  - 4171,03 ppd

 -- GF8800GT gpu1 --
 Min. Time / Frame : 3mn 24s  - 7115,29 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 4mn 07s  - 5876,60 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 3mn 29s  - 6945,07 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 3mn 47s  - 6394,36 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 4mn 19s  - 5604,32 ppd


My GPU0 (600/1651/900 MHz) is now at 32% and GPU1 (650/1692/900) at 62%, and the PPD seems to get higher as the WU advances.
I'm using "-advmethods" flag, and the 1680 pointers should appear only with that flag. They're moving the 420 pointers to users without that flag.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone need a nice PSU?  750TX for $85 after MIR

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007112&ps=ps=weekly_10007112


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2009)

mmaakk said:


>



Damn my PPD sure is sexy. I'm going to print that off and hit all the pubs / dance joints / cougar bars (ohhh yea) showing off the printout of my PPD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

i got hit with a 1680pt WU on my GPU today. they still run cooler then the 511pt


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2009)

1680pt? you mean 4 x 420??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> 1680pt? you mean 4 x 420??



no it is a 1680pt WU  just 1


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2009)

ATI or nVidia?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> ATI or nVidia?



Nvidia 9800GT


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 9, 2009)

yep i get 2 1680pt wu,one on each nvidia card 3500ppd@8800gs and 4300ppd@9800gt,temp under 60 for both card.take 8-11 hour to complete


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2009)

I just did a google search. This is the only real info I can find on it. Looks like it just cropped up today or yesterday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> yep i get 2 1680pt wu,one on each nvidia card 3500ppd@8800gs and 4300ppd@9800gt,temp under 60 for both card.take 8-11 hour to complete



my card is running 58c at MAX STABLE OVERCLOCK  on stock cooler. that has never happened before


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my card is running 58c at MAX STABLE OVERCLOCK  on stock cooler. that has never happened before




And what is your max stable overclocked for your 9800gt on stock cooler mine is:750/1890/900 on stock cooler too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> And what is your max stable overclocked for your 9800gt on stock cooler mine is:750/1890/900 on stock cooler too



750/1878/1000 is my max stable overclock for folding but i keep the mem running at 750 because it doesn't affect my PPD from what i have seen. looks as if our cards clock about the same. Im not sure if i did the voltmod in the BIOS or not i don't remember but i think that is stock voltage


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Using the "-advmethods" flag helps a lot!
> 
> After using the flag, 90% of my WUs are now 420 or 384pt



Are you guys getting the 1680pt WU using the above switch?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you guys getting the 1680pt WU using the above switch?



I am using it and getting the 1680pt. I think that is the only way you get them. I am getting about 4.2k PPD on one of them and about 10hrs estimated to complete


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2009)

The link I provided made it sound like both people using the switch and not using the switch were prone to get them.

Also, because I haven't seen it anywhere yet:

Congrats to Buck on his promotion.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im getting 6589.61 PPD on the 511 points cores. What excactly is the PPD ? ( sorry for the noobish question, im new here... )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> Im getting 6589.61 PPD on the 511 points cores. What excactly is the PPD ? ( sorry for the noobish question, im new here... )



PPD = Points Per Day(if folded 24/7 with current Work Unit)


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 9, 2009)

*New 1680pt WU*

OK that's what I'm getting:

GTX 260 - 5:30Hs to complete

9800GT and 8800GTS - 7:20Hs to complete

Comparing with the 511pt bastard is a very good deal. But I still prefere the 420pt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

holy crap...

is this right?








1680pt WU?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy crap...
> 
> is this right?
> 
> ...



Yup. My GTX260 is crunching one right now. About 6 hours to complete.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 10, 2009)

yup its right my 9800GT is almost done with one right now


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

/bump i needed this for the link and i think  it was archived or im blind


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

man... I only get 384 and 510 wu's


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 10, 2009)

Its confirmed, you don't need -advmethods to get the 1680s. I've got 2 currently and just finished 2 earlier. My PPD has actually seen a boost, even though you wouldn't think it. 511 pointers soured me on 'large' point WUs. The 420s and 1680s sure are changing that.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

I finally have adequate cooling where I don't have to worry about exploding my gpu and I get crappy wu's that could probably be done on the 8200 onboard igps


----------



## driver66 (Mar 10, 2009)

1680's are Hawt for PPD


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey man, you'll get the new ones, its never a waste for good cooling.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

yep... 68c is my max temp in furmark... meaning nothing will push it to 68c... except fumark... or on a very very hot summer day


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 10, 2009)

we are now in 99th place!!!!


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> we are now in 99th place!!!!



97th according to Extreme Overclock: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=1


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
I just finished my 384 pt wu and got a 511pt wu


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 10, 2009)

I noticed 97th late last night - good work lads! 

I left my window open last night whilst folding and left the room for an hour or so - came back and my GPU was at 55 degrees C @ 60% fan speed


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine is at 59*c at 100% fan speed. I have the fan on my zalman vf900 running at 100% all the time because it is plugged into the motherboard like a casefan. That fan spins at a much lower rpm than yours though... probably


----------



## silkstone (Mar 10, 2009)

Mines at 62 @750mhz, although i don't have a 9800gt, are the 4850's meant to be really hot?
But i only have a 384WU


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that idle temp? If that's your folding temp that's incredible considering you're in vietnam, if you're using air cooling that is. I can imagine if you were on water. If I took my pc to vietnam I'm pretty sure it would probably be in the 70s folding temp and somewhere close to 80 for my furmark load temp


----------



## silkstone (Mar 10, 2009)

That's the folding temp, @1.2v. I strapped a 3000rpm gigabyte fan onto the zelman cooler so there's some pretty good airflow. i'm dreading having to clean the heatsink fins tho


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

that's a lot of air... yeah there's advantages to living in a colder environment. personally I couldn't stand living in vietnam, way too hot. still 62c is a good temp to be at for F@H.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> that's a lot of air... yeah there's advantages to living in a colder environment. personally I couldn't stand living in vietnam, way too hot. still 62c is a good temp to be at for F@H.



I love living here after spending 21 years in the dreary East-Midlands (of the UK).2 months of cold, 8 months of drizzle and 2 months of sun is not my idea of a happy lifestyle.
Walking out of my apartment block and to the pool and lying around drinking beer is 

But your right about the temps - They suck for OCing, my pc is really noisy. 2x1400rpm front fans, 1x1800 exhaust, 1x2000rpm cpu fan, 1x3000rpm GPU fan and 1x8500rpm (little monster) NB fan do not a quiet system make! but it's ok they're drowned out by the fan in the living room.

Ayway, Back On Topic - I just joined F@H - can anyone tell me what the PPD number means in FahMon?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 10, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Ayway, Back On Topic - I just joined F@H - can anyone tell me what the PPD number means in FahMon?




PPD = Points Per Day. That is if you folded that WU for a 24 hour period you would end up with x points.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am starting to fold on my main GPU.  I am going to do so for a LONG LONG time.  

Question, what is a good max temp for my 4850?  I have 100% fan speed, and it is at 68C.  I really don't like running at 100% fan.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone know if there's a command line program for my GPU? the only one i saw was either the systray one or a generic command line one


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

the 4850 runs of the GPU2 command one. It works for all cards... i think.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Anyone know if there's a command line program for my GPU? the only one i saw was either the systray one or a generic command line one



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone know if an S1 rev2 will fit on a 9600GSO?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2009)

What is the difference between the GPU and the GPU2 app?  Link?


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2009)

The GPU client is old and obsolete. It was the first client that only ran on ATI cards when they started to utilize the graphics cards for folding. The GPU2 client will run on both NV and ATI cards and will run a wider range of work units, therefore producing more points per day.

Use the console version instead of the tray client since it's more reliable and more efficient


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Anyone know if an S1 rev2 will fit on a 9600GSO?



Well, a 9600GSO is a rebadged 8800GS, which is a crippled 8800GT. It fits a GT for certain. I did some searching and there are people who fit it to an 8800GS. Apparently XFX uses a different PCB layout so they're right out the window. But I wasn't able to find anyone who said they applied it to a 9600GSO. 

Because I can't answer your question for certain, I'll also provide some alternatives that I know will work.

Coolink GFXChilla

Thermalright T-Rad²

Not sure of availability / pricing in your area, but hopefully you can find one that works.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2009)

infrared said:


> The GPU client is old and obsolete. It was the first client that only ran on ATI cards when they started to utilize the graphics cards for folding. The GPU2 client will run on both NV and ATI cards and will run a wider range of work units, therefore producing more points per day.
> 
> Use the console version instead of the tray client since it's more reliable and more efficient



I am running the third one down...  is this the correct one for me?:







Console version!


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am running the third one down...  is this the correct one for me?:[/IMG]
> 
> Console version!



Yep that's the one


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

K thanks!  I seem to producing about ~3000 points a day.  Does that sound about right for my 4850?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2009)

yea i get about the same. Highest i have hit is 4400ppd i think can't remember on what credit protein though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

PPD really fluctuates, but I'm not complaining, my card is pumping out the WU's just fine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337

My 939/3700+ with a 4830 at 650/950 does 2640 on a 477.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> PVTCaboose1337
> 
> My 939/3700+ with a 4830 at 650/950 does 2640 on a 477.



Performance on the 4830 sounds pretty good for the price!  Too bad a 9600GSO totally destroys even the best ATI cards at F@H.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Performance on the 4830 sounds pretty good for the price!  Too bad a 9600GSO totally destroys even the best ATI cards at F@H.



 Don't rub it in!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 11, 2009)

LULZ. GTX 285 and 940BE to be folding by the end of the week.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there times when its hard to get a new WU? 2 of my comps have been trying for over 2 hours .


----------



## Kursah (Mar 11, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Anyone know if an S1 rev2 will fit on a 9600GSO?



I have an AC S1 rev1 that fit perfectly on a 9600GT, so I would assume a rev2 would fit just fine on your GSO! Take the card out and line up the holes with the back of the card to make sure!


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 11, 2009)

*HELP!*

I am sick of getting measly little 225 point WUs for my CPU! They take ages to process and they get me low points for the effort! 
How do I get rid of them??


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> *HELP!*
> 
> I am sick of getting measly little 225 point WUs for my CPU! They take ages to process and they get me low points for the effort!
> How do I get rid of them??



in the configuration choose "YES" for scientific ones.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2009)

are you using the smp client? if you you need to add -smp to the command line (don't do it where it asks you for additional peramaters when you actually configure the client, it doesn't work... at least not for me)

my phenom 9500 should be paid for by now.. expecting to get it probably within a week


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 11, 2009)

hat said:


> are you using the smp client? if you you need to add -smp to the command line (don't do it where it asks you for additional peramaters when you actually configure the client, it doesn't work... at least not for me)
> 
> my phenom 9500 should be paid for by now.. expecting to get it probably within a week



Not using SMP, the deadlines were too soon for me as I'm not running 24/7. Good luck with that Phenom!

And I'll try doing what you suggested, solaris.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2009)

Well if you're not going to run SMP, don't even bother with the little guys. As you said, they take forever to process and are relatively low-point value and therefore low-worth/interest. The single core cpu client is rather old and primative... honestly I don't think it's worth running anymore.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 11, 2009)

hat said:


> Well if you're not going to run SMP, don't even bother with the little guys. As you said, they take forever to process and are relatively low-point value and therefore low-worth/interest. The single core cpu client is rather old and primative... honestly I don't think it's worth running anymore.



Yes, but I can't run the SMP because by the time its done half to 2 thirds of a WU, the due date has already gone by! I'm not allowed to run my PC 24/7, otherwise I'd have a much higher PPD.

I've set it to do -advmethods, but now my client is not able to get work from the server! What is happening?


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2009)

as I said do not worry about the cpu client. it's not worth it anymore


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 11, 2009)

hat said:


> as I said do not worry about the cpu client. it's not worth it anymore



Its worth it when you consider my avarege PPD is less than 500 atm...


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2009)

well that's just my way of seeing it. I see running the single core cpu client a waste if you can just run the gpu client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2009)

Meh, came home to find 4 rigs down:shadedshu. Thus, my PPD will be half of normal. Might have been a power outage, but one rig has a corrupt OS install now. Seems like voodoo or something at work here Well, off to repair XP I go...

P.S. Great PPD guys. I never would have imagined 389k PPD in one day 6 months ago. You guy's ROCK!!!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, came home to find 4 rigs down:shadedshu. Thus, my PPD will be half of normal. Might have been a power outage, but one rig has a corrupt OS install now. Seems like voodoo or something at work here Well, off to repair XP I go...
> 
> P.S. Great PPD guys. I never would have imagined 389k PPD in one day 6 months ago. You guy's ROCK!!!





No thank you buck you are THE folding god of TPU!  
And the PPD could be so much higher EASILY!!! We just need to get more members interested, and join. The PPD would absolutely skyrocket


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

folding is addictive! I am getting another video card just for folding next month (if funds still allow) then when i get a job and another car (my bro totaled mine ) i am going to build a folding rig...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> folding is addictive! I am getting another video card just for folding next month (if funds still allow) then when i get a job and another car (my bro totaled mine ) i am going to build a folding rig...



Oh yeah, It's definitely addictive. In the past I have thought about stopping due to $250.00 per month electric bill($350.00 entire house) for folding. Then I get to thinking about what I will do with all this hardware and then I decide to stick it out. With the new 5900WU, the elec(and heat from rigs) is not as much of an issue. Looks like I'll be around here for a good while. Fold on...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah,  if I can work out this gtx280 problem,  I'd like to get my 9800gtx back folding.  I hate only having an 8800gs to fold with!  But I bought it specifically to fold with,  so at least it's getting used!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 12, 2009)

My PPD is effectively nuked today too, we'd have broken 400k. Came home to find somehow my Windows Auto Update was re-enabled (you got me on how though). So it auto - restarted early on in the day. Smashing.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 12, 2009)

What we need is all those that have signed up to get back to folding, it can be done though.


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh yeah, It's definitely addictive. In the past I have thought about stopping due to $250.00 per month electric bill($350.00 entire house) for folding. Then I get to thinking about what I will do with all this hardware and then I decide to stick it out. With the new 5900WU, the elec(and heat from rigs) is not as much of an issue. Looks like I'll be around here for a good while. Fold on...



I've finally got one of those 5902 WU's, I didn't have the advmethods flag on so wasn't getting them. Seems to be crunching away happy enough @ 4400ppd on my 8800gts. I miss the 480point wu's lol used to get 5400ppd on this card.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> My PPD is effectively nuked today too, we'd have broken 400k. Came home to find somehow my Windows Auto Update was re-enabled (you got me on how though). So it auto - restarted early on in the day. Smashing.



That just happened to me too!  I awoke to find that windows had restarted and had stopped folding!  DARN.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That just happened to me too!  I awoke to find that windows had restarted and had stopped folding!  DARN.



Has anyone else experianced an increase in system crashes with the 5900 WU? I'm getting the wierdest errors and system failures recently and the only change is the new work units. I was up until 1am last night re-installing XP/4x GPU clients & configurations on one of my quad GPU rigs. This rig folded 24/7 for 4 months until yesterday:shadedshu. I guess it's just a cooincidence?


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2009)

Possibly coincidence. Do you restart the rigs periodically? I find my computer gets quite unstable if it's been folding continuous for 7+ days.

I'm 20% on my first 5900 wu. So far so good. PPD for that client has risen to 4600ppd


----------



## driver66 (Mar 12, 2009)

ive had zero problems so far with the 5900's been running them for a couple of days


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, came home to find 4 rigs down:shadedshu. Thus, my PPD will be half of normal. Might have been a power outage, but one rig has a corrupt OS install now. Seems like voodoo or something at work here Well, off to repair XP I go...
> 
> P.S. Great PPD guys. I never would have imagined 389k PPD in one day 6 months ago. You guy's ROCK!!!



dude same!!! i came home and one of my GX2's (1 GPU not the card) hung and my server was off. it just randomly shut off im gonna swap coolers on it and get her running again.

EDIT:: Im also getting my 8800GTS (G92 basically 9800GTX) running for TechPowerup! add some more PPD to the mix.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

Im actually folding a 5902 (R2, C852, G0) my card is squealing every so often and my F@Hmon is showing progression in percentage but the display window will show iterations then they dispear and repeat. No PPD displayed in either?!?!

It's worth 1680 points if I can get it finished.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

Come on TPU PUSH!

think of it like a wave at a metal concert the other half of the floor has already pushed now its our time to shove them back lets get um on the wall!


----------



## GIGGLA (Mar 12, 2009)

It seems like the new wu for gpu is going and pausing every few seconds anyone else notice this for the big pointer 1680 point wu?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

GIGGLA said:


> It seems like the new wu for gpu is going and pausing every few seconds anyone else notice this for the big pointer 1680 point wu?



Thats what mine was doing, but my GTX280 was making noises when it was pausing, then it would get quiet when working. I left it folding overnight and though something had gone wrong due to the noise the card was making.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 12, 2009)

Son of a *****. Well, my PPD shows itself as completely inactive for the past 24 hours. I started it running when I got home yesterday (after finding Windows somehow magically reset itself to Auto-update) and I know it was running when I left this morning. At least the computer was on, it should have been running. This kinda thing pisses me off. Right now (at work) I'm not sure if my computer conked and I've lost components, my computer had a minor issue but everything is alright, or if my house is a smoldering ruin due to explosive 9800GTXs that somehow managed to level the place. Obviously some are more likely than others but still.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2009)

Windows auto update is the culpit, it is not instability.  I give my computer a "rest" period each day when they play CS:S, or on my slower rigs, browse the rig, it is a good cooldown for them!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Windows auto update is the culpit, it is not instability.  I give my computer a "rest" period each day when they play CS:S, or on my slower rigs, browse the rig, it is a good cooldown for them!



so do i my gpu's will hit 104C and thats with fans at 100%


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 12, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Windows auto update is the culpit, it is not instability.  I give my computer a "rest" period each day when they play CS:S, or on my slower rigs, browse the rig, it is a good cooldown for them!



I disabled it again last night. So this time its either magically reinstated again, or its something else. I usually give my cards a rest on the weekend (a restart). And I do game every now and again, but my gaming has really taken a side seat to work around folding. For instance I'll only do it if I know I won't get anymore WUs done in one day. They can rest when they're dead. ( I say that now, but I know I'll be crying like a wee little girl when they do go down the drain. )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Has anyone else experianced an increase in system crashes with the 5900 WU? I'm getting the wierdest errors and system failures recently and the only change is the new work units. I was up until 1am last night re-installing XP/4x GPU clients & configurations on one of my quad GPU rigs. This rig folded 24/7 for 4 months until yesterday:shadedshu. I guess it's just a cooincidence?



i have had the GPU client hang on me with the new WUs


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 12, 2009)

how do I set my client up to accept these 1680 point wu's?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 12, 2009)

It should be already. I didn't do anything special to my GPU2 clients and that's pretty much all I get now. In the past 3 days (of it working) I've only had 1 that was different, and it was a 384 pointer.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 12, 2009)

hmm, the majority I get are the 500 odd pointers, with the odd 384 cropping up from time to time.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, my SMP client is working because it just turned in a WU last update. Neither of my 9800GTXs are though. Both seem to have stalled. This worries me more, because something stopped the GPU clients but not the SMP one. Crap, please don't have died on me.


Edit:  Newtekie1! I summon thee! Hear my call here. These 9800GTXs still under warranty? Maybe I should run them ragged till they burn out.


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 12, 2009)

Got my rig going today, and will be folding as much as I can starting tonight. I have the GPU client, but how should I set up for CPU ones? How many?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2009)

I get alot of 384 point units, those 511's really kill me.


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 12, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Got my rig going today, and will be folding as much as I can starting tonight. I have the GPU client, but how should I set up for CPU ones? How many?



install the smp client on 3 core and your gpu on 1 core use ''get and set cpu affinity" to lock your core.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2009)

Just to let you guys know,  and thankyou Buck, my rma has been accepted by Palit.
Still have to ship it ect... but I think they'll see it's defective.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 13, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Just to let you guys know,  and thankyou Buck, my rma has been accepted by Palit.
> Still have to ship it ect... but I think they'll see it's defective.



God speed your 280 back from RMA. We need that thing folding 24/7 again.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm goning to set up folding on a couple of work compuers that have spare cycles. Troubleis they will be CPU only (they have no real GPU) and they'll need to run as a system service only and when idle.
Any tips on as to which client to d/l and how to set it up to run in the background and only when idle?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 13, 2009)

I've decided to throw my hat into the ring at home. See my system specs under my name. My work system used to run it before out IT department was tipped off. However I have a few questions.

1. I know this thing runs all the time but what about when I'm gaming?
2. Any conflicts? I ask because I just got my system running at 100%.
3. Will my system make a decent folder?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2009)

Download the CMD line one and don't run it as a system service, that way you can open and close it whenever you want for more control. You just minimize it. or use the Systray one which you can exit any time also, but i believe it's a bit slower. I just started folding and don;t know too much, so please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 13, 2009)

Question:

I have 4 computers running F@H. 3 CPU ones, 1 GPU.  It says I am using 5 cores...  Does my GFX count as two or what?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2009)

Ahh,  it's cute,  my little 8800gs is spitting out almost 3k ppd on a 420 pointer!  Just caught it downloading the fahcore 14,  so I guess the new jobs are pretty much standard now...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Ahh,  it's cute,  my little 8800gs is spitting out almost 3k ppd on a 420 pointer!  Just caught it downloading the fahcore 14,  so I guess the new jobs are pretty much standard now...



my little 8800GT is spitting 4.5k ppd on a 420


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2009)

I pumped through one of those legendary 1680 pt gpu work units not too long ago
just now pumped a cpu smp unit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2009)

[





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Question:
> 
> I have 4 computers running F@H. 3 CPU ones, 1 GPU.  It says I am using 5 cores...  Does my GFX count as two or what?


each CPU core counts as 1 each GPU counts as 1.(i think) also if you have 4 machine IDs i think it goes by that too



hat said:


> I pumped through one of those legendary 1680 pt gpu work units not too long ago
> just now pumped a cpu smp unit



same here. my 5kBE sent a SMP WU out today and my 9800GT sent a 1680pt WU and almost done with a 420pt my 4850e should be sending in a SMP WU before 12..
 what clocks you run your 9800GT at for folding?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2009)

how are the ATI cards folding now (the 4xxx)? they getting up there with Nvidia PPD yet with the special client?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

The client isn't out yet.. This is all we got so far


BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like 1stQ 09 was their target, which would be by the end of this month. Mike Houston states that you can expect 4870 PPD to rival the GTX280 when the core is fully optimized(further down the line).
> _
> mhouston wrote:
> 
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2009)

this is really making me think... not sure if i should get a 9800GT(X+) or a 4830(50)next month...If i got a 4830 or 4850 i could xfire later if i get a 9800GT or GTX+ i can't SLI


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is really making me think... not sure if i should get a 9800GT(X+) or a 4830(50)next month...If i got a 4830 or 4850 i could xfire later if i get a 9800GT or GTX+ i can't SLI



Just wait.  I kinda like my "slow and stable" ATI cards vs. what these guys are saying about their Nvidia cards.  Besides, my 3700+ with a 4830 only pulls 172 watts!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just wait.  I kinda like my "slow and stable" ATI cards vs. what these guys are saying about their Nvidia cards.  Besides, my 3700+ with a 4830 only pulls 172 watts!



I am going to wait till next month and that about it. don't want to keep putting it off. but thanks for your input


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can someone answer my questions?

Post


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I've decided to throw my hat into the ring at home. See my system specs under my name. My work system used to run it before out IT department was tipped off. However I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. I know this thing runs all the time but what about when I'm gaming?
> 2. Any conflicts? I ask because I just got my system running at 100%.
> 3. Will my system make a decent folder?



you can keep it running when playing games MAY slow it down slightly. Some games have conflicts but not sure what ones if there is any condlicts you can just shutdown F@H and problem solved.
your system will make a decent folder 3.5-4.5k PPD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can keep it running when playing games MAY slow it down slightly. Some games have conflicts but not sure what ones if there is any condlicts you can just shutdown F@H and problem solved.
> your system will make a decent folder 3.5-4.5k PPD



Is it easy to turn off?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 14, 2009)

I can game without a real problem at all while F@H. Your gfx will get pretty toasty with both going though. 
@ MailMan: Where did you get that short poem in your siggy? I like it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it easy to turn off?



yes just close the Client.  if its the console on ctrl+S shuts it down
if its the tray client right click on the icon and find close (or shut down don't remember for sure)


----------



## Homeless (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone with an nvidia card ever get a bsod saying: "STOP: 0x00000124?"  I noticed that I get these at random times while folding on the GPU client.  Google says it's nvidia related.  Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Anyone with an nvidia card ever get a bsod saying: "STOP: 0x00000124?"  I noticed that I get these at random times while folding on the GPU client.  Google says it's nvidia related.  Anyone know anything about this?



never got that before.  wonder what it is that causes it


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2009)

Conducting a little experiment,  fired up my 9800gtx to see the difference in ppd on the 420 pointers.  Also wanted to see if the 8800gs would pull down the ppd of the 9800 as they are in the same box.  Results:  9800gtx 5259ppd,  8800gs 2903ppd.  Conclusions?  Edit:  the gtx just jumped to 5336ppd,  the 8800gs stay at or below 2900ppd.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 14, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Conducting a little experiment,  fired up my 9800gtx to see the difference in ppd on the 420 pointers.  Also wanted to see if the 8800gs would pull down the ppd of the 9800 as they are in the same box.  Results:  9800gtx 5259ppd,  8800gs 2903ppd.  Conclusions?  Edit:  the gtx just jumped to 5336ppd,  the 8800gs stay at or below 2900ppd.



Do you have the 8800GS overclocked?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> I can game without a real problem at all while F@H. Your gfx will get pretty toasty with both going though.
> @ MailMan: Where did you get that short poem in your siggy? I like it



I believe its an old Airborne poem.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 14, 2009)

edited mah bear  (chantards will know what it is )

Will be folding when I go on my driving lesson . . . also downloading starcraft . . . should be quite productive!

*edit*

That WU finished pretty much as soon as I got back from my lesson - then I got slapped in the face by this big bastard







Ill crunch through it tomorrow whilst im at work. Think of the points ill get


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Buck,  yes,  the 8800gs is at a whopping 756/1728/800 oc!  The 9800gtx is at 756/1782/1100,  so darn near the same clocks.  Didn't think those extra few shaders would make such a difference.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 14, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Hey Buck,  yes,  the 8800gs is at a whopping 756/1728/800 oc!  The 9800gtx is at 756/1782/1100,  so darn near the same clocks.  Didn't think those extra few shaders would make such a difference.



It's not just the shaders. It's the memory bitrate that affects it also.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh great,  now I can't get new jobs from the server,  hope this doesn't last for too long!  Edit:  nevermind,  it finally came back....


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2009)

I just noticed that these newer 5900 WU's have some interesting values. I've been doing a lot of 420Pt WU's under the 5900 series on my GTX260, averaging in the mid-8k range, but I fired up the G/F's 9600GT, and it somehow picked up this monster, that point value is close to the SMP Wu's my Q6600 is churning away!


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> edited mah bear  (chantards will know what it is )



ahoy


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 14, 2009)

hat said:


> ahoy



haha


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have never gotten a WU over 511 points, and o man those 511's suck!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2009)

Well my GTX just got one of those 5903's! 1680 pointer...I must've chosen higher than 10mb WU's when I set the clients up lol, never seeing anything this large before is interesting to say the least, but that's a long complete time for completion on a GPU WU imo. Here's a new screeny:


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

check out my thread in the graphics cards > nivida forum... I'm trying to get 800MHz core stable... resluting in higher ppd

:/


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, I've been getting those 1680 monsters since yesterday.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 14, 2009)

So overall clocks produce higher PPD? Ive been running my 260 @ 650 / 1585 / 850 - would a higher core clock increase my productivity?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> So overall clocks produce higher PPD? Ive been running my 260 @ 650 / 1585 / 850 - would a higher core clock increase my productivity?



Shaders are King in f@H. Then comes CPU and then Memory


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Shaders are King in f@H. Then comes CPU and then Memory



hmm . . . ok thanks. Going to try increasing shaders now. On that big 1680 pointer haha.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Mar 14, 2009)

i just reinstalled winXP on my computer, when you install F@H does it write enteries tot he registry or can i just run the programs from the .exe, i saved the f@H related files and folders but i wasn't sure what goes on.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> i just reinstalled winXP on my computer, when you install F@H does it write enteries tot he registry or can i just run the programs from the .exe, i saved the f@H related files and folders but i wasn't sure what goes on.



Please read the sticky's



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have never gotten a WU over 511 points, and o man those 511's suck!



From another ATI Folder: You've never gotten the 548pt wu's?  I get the same PPD on those as I do on the 384's.  And yes, my lowest PPD's are on the 511's.  I've never gotten anything bigger than the 548's.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been getting nothing but these for DAYS


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2009)

Well,  those 5903s eventually throw guarded run errors on both of my cards.  4hrs worth of work gone on one and a couple more on the other.  Thankfully my 9800 got a 5763 job,  so I'll at least get some points today!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't seen any errors yet, and I don't know how long our rigs have been folding them, I just happened to notice, I just think that's a large WU for a GPU...I liked the thought of the smaller ones for the simple fact of fewer interruptions and less chance of corruption/errors. It's all good, I'll let my rig continue on folding away!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow - left my rig on for the final 4 hours of this 1680 pointer this morning - got back, and its 4% through ANOTHER 1680 pointer!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Wow - left my rig on for the final 4 hours of this 1680 pointer this morning - got back, and its 4% through ANOTHER 1680 pointer!


Can you run it 24/7? Alot of people think the rigs need rest, but this truly is not the case.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can you run it 24/7? Alot of people think the rigs need rest, but this truly is not the case.



not really - the power it consumes is one thing, but the noise at night is unbearable for me, plus I game alot so you know. I fold for atleast 4 hours a day though.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2009)

I figured out the guarded run errors,  it seems with the new 59xx jobs,  I can only run one card at a time.  Alone they'll fold 24/7,  together,  they both fail.  So it looks like mixed card rigs may have problems.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2009)

A quick question. i'm folding at 3500-4500ppd on my gpu. can i use a seperate client to fold on my cpu? how fast is cpu folding compared to gpu?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 15, 2009)

silkstone said:


> A quick question. i'm folding at 3500-4500ppd on my gpu. can i use a seperate client to fold on my cpu? how fast is cpu folding compared to gpu?



CPU folding is far slower than GPU - a Q6600 @ 3.6 can yield around 3.5K PPD.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Mar 15, 2009)

Switched over to the TechPowerUp! username.... 

Goodbye 25th place.... I will miss you.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello 25th place! (I'll keep it warm for you).


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2009)

Almost wish I hadn't folded for another team,  I have to keep folding under my nick,  need to see 1 mil!  Even thought I'm actually well over a mil now.  Until I get my 280/285? back,  I just can't do much.... sniff....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Almost wish I hadn't folded for another team,  I have to keep folding under my nick,  need to see 1 mil!  Even thought I'm actually well over a mil now.  Until I get my 280/285? back,  I just can't do much.... sniff....



Uh, I'm not gonna touch that one. Let's just say quite a few of us agree with you as far as the other team is concerned.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 16, 2009)

Soooo frustrating 

Takes 24H to finish a WU 2653 (SMP) and in the end... after the magic 100% done 

*[02:37:11] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES*
[02:37:11] Finalizing output
[02:39:13] CoreStatus = 1 (1)
[02:39:13] Sending work to server
[02:39:13] Project: 2653 (Run 32, Clone 49, Gen 133)
*[02:39:13] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[02:39:13] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.*
[02:39:13] - Preparing to get new work unit...

I hate stressing my CPUs for nothing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2009)

tuesday will mark my 4weeks at folding.

as of now here's where i stand... http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3

once i get the 295s back up and going i should be able to to better.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Results:  9800gtx 5259ppd,  8800gs 2903ppd.  Conclusions?  Edit:  the gtx just jumped to 5336ppd,  the 8800gs stay at or below 2900ppd.




One of my 8800GS hit almost 3300 while the other stays at <2900 just like you said.




My GTX260 was folding those 1680 59XX monsters and for some reason switched back to 384 point WU now Average is 6200 PPD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

does ram make a  big difference in ppd?
I have a 4850e@3ghz on a 1760pt WU i get 1189.69 ppd it is running ram at 1000@5-5-5-12 dual channel 
I have a 5kBE@3ghz on a 1760ptwu i get 1152.87 ppd it is running ram at 824@4-4-4-12 single channel 

they both have been sitting overnight with nothing but F@H going. could that difference be the WUs or because of the ram?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 16, 2009)

Your talking about a tiny difference in points. (37) it's most likely due to different background processes running on the pc's if even that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Your talking about a tiny difference in points. (37) it's most likely due to different background processes running on the pc's if even that.



i know its tiny i was just wondering tho if that could be a reason.. the 5kBE has less background processes and the 4850e rig has the GPU folding(9800GT) thanks for your input  i didn't even think of what maybe running in the background


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know how only to get one type of WU, like 477 all day?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 16, 2009)

Apart from joining the team at stanford, i don;t think there is much you can do. i'm guessing you just get the next piece of work up for processing


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the best WU for me?  Anyone else like these?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

why is it every time i shut down the SMP client on my 5kBE it deletes the WU and DLs a new one? it happens EVERY TIME  i now keep a backup of the files on my main rig so when that happens i can start it back where it was.. what is going on? how can i fix it?

EDIT: i just saw that the read only box was checked so is that why that was happening?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2009)

I gave up on my SMP client.  If I shut it down, it would find the work files corrupted, delete them and DL a new WU upon restart.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I gave up on my SMP client.  If I shut it down, it would find the work files corrupted, delete them and DL a new WU upon restart.



was the read-only box checked? i was having that happen but problem solved after unchecking(is that even a word) the box


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

If my GPU clients finish the WU but the net is down at the time, are those work units lost? I've got a couple of 1680 pointers, both done sitting here 'Waiting to retry' and it looks more like its attempting to get new work without having sent the old stuff in. Is this 8 hours each card and 3360 down the drain? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If my GPU clients finish the WU but the net is down at the time, are those work units lost? I've got a couple of 1680 pointers, both done sitting here 'Waiting to retry' and it looks more like its attempting to get new work without having sent the old stuff in. Is this 8 hours each card and 3360 down the drain? Any help would be appreciated.



They are saved...  your fine!  Mine does that too!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If my GPU clients finish the WU but the net is down at the time, are those work units lost? I've got a couple of 1680 pointers, both done sitting here 'Waiting to retry' and it looks more like its attempting to get new work without having sent the old stuff in. Is this 8 hours each card and 3360 down the drain? Any help would be appreciated.



Probably just a server/connection issue, it'll keep sending completed work until that certain WU's experation time is up iirc correctly. Could be from so many folding, dunno..give it a little while though, it'll go through.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright, that's excellent. I wasn't sure if it'd just overwrite with a new work unit. I fixed the net now. For some odd reason my router wasn't talking to my modem when I got home, and it's been like this for 5 hours. Simple reset and everything was working again. I tell you, leaving computers on all the time sure helps you see how many things can go wrong. Its still performing admirably for being a 24/7 machine though. Just its kinda heart wrenching sometimes.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If my GPU clients finish the WU but the net is down at the time, are those work units lost? I've got a couple of 1680 pointers, both done sitting here 'Waiting to retry' and it looks more like its attempting to get new work without having sent the old stuff in. Is this 8 hours each card and 3360 down the drain? Any help would be appreciated.



Close the client and re-start it. The work will be sent. I do not know why, but mine hang up like that too.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent, it says its sent it off. Now, because of the sudden addition of liquor tonight I've decided to scheme and attempt to scrape together all my old parts into a second rig. If I'm right and I can get these suckers to work, I'll be cranking out another 5-6k PPD. Power bills be damned! I won't be happy until I've consumed 1.21 Gigawatts(!) in a single month.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Excellent, it says its sent it off. Now, because of the sudden addition of liquor tonight I've decided to scheme and attempt to scrape together all my old parts into a second rig. If I'm right and I can get these suckers to work, I'll be cranking out another 5-6k PPD. Power bills be damned! I won't be happy until I've consumed 1.21 Gigawatts(!) in a single month.



I will say that you Canadian folders are definitely a driven bunch of guy's!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

I dream at night of blasting mis-folded proteins with various forms of video-cardy goodness.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

I dream of my 4850's fan blowing out from all the folding and wake up sweating and have to go check on it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

I have faith in old Sheila 2.0. She won't let me down. As for Sheila 1.0, well she got upgraded for a reason, and the video card may not hold, but she's enough of a trooper to crank away until I can upgrade the video card from the 8800GTX.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

She's awake! SHE'S ALIVE! Now lets check her stability. Also, AC Freezer 7s are effing silent. I should switch that and my Zalman 9700 out from my backup rig to my main rig.

This is going to call for more rum and coke.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> She's awake! SHE'S ALIVE! Now lets check her stability. Also, AC Freezer 7s are effing silent. I should switch that and my Zalman 9700 out from my backup rig to my main rig.
> 
> This is going to call for more rum and coke.



No time for celebration...  you must complete a WU first!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, I can work on computers whilst inebriated. Why? Because I am a cut above. Should this all work out, I will be heralded as a god. By myself only. But still.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2009)

alrighty. PS3 is folding and so is my PC while I'm at work. Awesomeness. Happy St. Patrick's day btw!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, I can work on computers whilst inebriated. Why? Because I am a cut above. Should this all work out, I will be heralded as a god. By myself only. But still.



If only you knew what name to use. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1249242&postcount=1


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 17, 2009)

has anyone noticed how close we are to 150,000 WU's?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If only you knew what name to use. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1249242&postcount=1



Gee thanks, that was a lovely comment. Its called a personal goal. Buck hit one with 10 million. Just because I'm not following your personal goal doesn't make mine wrong, and doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing. Also, if you really wanted to convince me to help with yours, comments like that won't go far to help. Seems to me that thread/goal was 'if you're willing to help out' not a 'change your name to this or I'll kill some kittens'.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 17, 2009)

does it matter what name he uses?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will say that you Canadian folders are definitely a driven bunch of guy's!



That's cause we have nothing better to do while we wait for the snow to melt and the mosquitoes to wake up 

My server, Q6600 + 2 x 8800GT heats my basement in the winter. We'll see how it goes when it hits 30C here in the summer 

I'd say that we Canucks are known for helping out those that need help... and doing it politely along the way


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> That's cause we have nothing better to do while we wait for the snow to melt and the mosquitoes to wake up
> 
> My server, Q6600 + 2 x 8800GT heats my basement in the winter. We'll see how it goes when it hits 30C here in the summer
> 
> I'd say that we Canucks are known for helping out those that need help... and doing it politely along the way




I sometimes fail on the politely.    But I'm worried about the 30 C summers too, I'm thinking I'll have to pick up after market cooling. The processor will be fine, but the cards I'm not so sure about.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Gee thanks, that was a lovely comment. Its called a personal goal. Buck hit one with 10 million. Just because I'm not following your personal goal doesn't make mine wrong, and doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing. Also, if you really wanted to convince me to help with yours, comments like that won't go far to help. Seems to me that thread/goal was 'if you're willing to help out' not a 'change your name to this or I'll kill some kittens'.



I want to say thanks for folding in general. Whatever team or whatever name, it does not matter. Some of us fold for the points and some fold for the fun of it. It's all good, whatever your choice. Just keep folding for the sake of humanity.


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2009)

I fold cause I can, not for points, not for fun. Although I do think it is kinda neat that I am putting all that idle power to good use. My processor may be locked at 2.2ghz due to my crippled BIOS, but it's still 2.2*4 which equals 8.8ghz of raw processing power when F@H takes control


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I sometimes fail on the politely.    But I'm worried about the 30 C summers too, I'm thinking I'll have to pick up after market cooling. The processor will be fine, but the cards I'm not so sure about.



I have a couple of Zalman VF900's that I picked up cheap that do a fine job on my 8800GT's compared to the stock single slot coolers. Quieter and cooler.  Not sure how the VF900 would compare to the stock 9800GTX cooler. I know that even on full fan speed the VF900's are pretty quiet though and they keep the OC'ed 8800GT's at about 55C folding.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I want to say thanks for folding in general. Whatever team or whatever name, it does not matter. Some of us fold for the points and some fold for the fun of it. It's all good, whatever your choice. Just keep folding for the sake of humanity.



I wouldn't be folding still if I hadn't set my personal goal. It all started with a 'lets see what points I can pull'. Surprisingly it was also a drunken night when I started. However without my goal I'd have succumbed to the 'it costs too much' when I got my first electric bill.



dadi_oh said:


> I have a couple of Zalman VF900's that I picked up cheap that do a fine job on my 8800GT's compared to the stock single slot coolers. Quieter and cooler.  Not sure how the VF900 would compare to the stock 9800GTX cooler. I know that even on full fan speed the VF900's are pretty quiet though and they keep the OC'ed 8800GT's at about 55C folding.



I'm around 70-80 on load, depending the work unit. I'm looking at some Zalman GV1000s if they ever come back in stock and I stop being poor. Unfortunately those have to hit at the same time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 17, 2009)

folding for fun = funtimes 

My dad asked me why I fold, I simply replied "I have no idea. I know what happens from it, but why I do it, I havent a clue". Its like competition with myself, but for a greater cause, and I must say, I'm bloody addicted - If I have to go out, have a shower, go on a driving lesson, whatever - I just get folding. Its almost like second nature now, I just do it without thinking.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2009)

How do I add the FAH stats in my sig like you have Buck?


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 17, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> How do I add the FAH stats in my sig like you have Buck?



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 17, 2009)

Joined the team last night putting my 4870 to work. 2 wu done


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Gee thanks, that was a lovely comment. Its called a personal goal. Buck hit one with 10 million. Just because I'm not following your personal goal doesn't make mine wrong, and doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing. Also, if you really wanted to convince me to help with yours, comments like that won't go far to help. Seems to me that thread/goal was 'if you're willing to help out' not a 'change your name to this or I'll kill some kittens'.



Sorry, I should have paid more attention to your sig. I could not find the smiley for "dripping with humorous sarcasm". Maybe ? As for your personal goals, BUCK has promised to replace any points diverted during this time. 

KYLE2020: This is just a stunt, a PR move to get team TPU noticed.  I in no way meant that anyone *HAD* to change their name to Techpowerup!; I was only trying to make sure people knew about the team goal. I was just trying to urge people to put aside their personal goals for now (I don't know how much longer this will last, maybe through the end of the month), and then we can get back to them.  My experience has been that the "goal" always seems to move, anyway. It will be there, waiting for you when you get back.  And, wouldn't it be fun to see your points jump when BUCK pays you back? 

Anyone else wonder if this very valid scientific work has been combined with a sociology/psychology experiment to see what will happen to people (mostly males) if a chart of work done, with rankings, is used?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 17, 2009)

ah I see.

So everyones joining under a single name?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ah I see.
> 
> So everyones joining under a single name?



Yup. Just modify your name to TechPowerup! and you are part of the folding collective. Resistance is futile 

I have everything folding under the TechPowerup! name. 2 X Q6600, 2 X 8800GT, and a GTX260. Somewhere around 20K ppd.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2009)

So, I have my PS3, my main rig PII 920 @ 3.5Ghz w/ GTX260, and a machine at work C2D 2.2GHz cheapo ATi card running Ubuntu (figured that would give best performance). Is there a way to force all four cores on my 920 to be used to a certain percentage?


----------



## zlojack (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello all. Fits invited me here to see if you guys could help me out with an issue I'm having.

I'm trying to set up folding with a G92 card on the same rig as GT200 cards.  Specifically, a 9800 GT from EVGA with a pair of GTX 285s.

I'm running the 182.08 drivers on Vista 64.  I've had both 285s folding along with no problems whatsover pulling 7500-9000 ppd depending on the WU.  I wanted to add the 9800 to use for PhysX when gaming but mainly as another folding card, but after installing and setting it up, I get the following message: 

Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE

I have searched around and found that many people are having trouble getting these two generations of cards to work together for folding on the same rig.  

I should add, I've added the -advmethods switch as well as -gpu 3 (as this is the third GPU) and have followed all the exact same steps for setting it up as I did when I set up my second 285, which went off without a hitch.

If anyone has any tips or if anyone has gotten them to work, I'd love some help!

Thanks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome zlojack!

glad to have you here on TPU.

have you tried any older drivers?

have you disabled physx? i've heard that a few people have gotten it to work in situations like this with 2 different cards folding in the same machine. i dont know first hand though.

im sure someone with more experience will be here shortly.


----------



## zlojack (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Fits!

I tried with PhysX disabled. I tried with the 182.06 drivers, but not any older ones than that.

I must admit that after I read so much about it NOT working, I sort of just tested it to confirm that theory and then gave up


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm about to put a 9800GT on my 680i that already has 2X8800GS and see what happens.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

Try setting the first 285 as GPU0 the 2nd 285 ans GPU1 the 9800GT as GPU2


EDIT: could i put 2 9800GTs in my rig with a 790GX chipset?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

hmm....

i just thought of something.

how are your cards in the board?

you have 285 | 9800 | 285 ?

or 

285 | 285 | 9800

?

idk if that would make any difference but i think its like this...

gpu0 | gpu2 | gpu1

not 100% sure on that though.

maybe its a different card though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> EDIT: could i put 2 9800GTs in my rig with a 790GX chipset?


Absolutely, your not running Sli. Each PCI-E slot will run independent of each other.


----------



## zlojack (Mar 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Try setting the first 285 as GPU0 the 2nd 285 ans GPU1 the 9800GT as GPU2
> 
> 
> EDIT: could i put 2 9800GTs in my rig with a 790GX chipset?


Setting them where?

That's how they were set up the first time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

use hwmonitor to view each cards temps and see which card is not folding. that will eliminate any speculation that im getting at.


----------



## zlojack (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah I see.  Well, it's seems pretty clear that the card that's getting the errors is the 9800 GT, since the other two folded just fine both before and after installing the third card, as well as during the third card being installed.

Precision showsed the 285s at folding temps while the 9800 was running about 20 degrees cooler, so that would be a good indication, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah. hmm....

try moving the cards around on the board.

you should still be able to run SLI even if the cards are right next to each other.

i know my 295s hate allowing anything else to fold in the same machine. maybe its a common problem with the gtx cards and drivers being lacking in cuda support. i have no idea though.


----------



## zlojack (Mar 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah. hmm....
> 
> try moving the cards around on the board.
> 
> ...


My understanding is it has something to do with the shaders being different. (there isn't much info out there on folding with this combo of cards)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

i only have gotten the "unstable_machine" error... SO FAR... with my 55nm GTX cards. my 65nm cards all fold fine.

my guess is that the 295 and 295 arent 100% taking a liking to cuda as of yet.

like i said... just my speculation.

im still searching for an answer for you.


----------



## zlojack (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah...on OCN a couple of guys have had issues with similar setups.  One guy had a 295 that wouldn't play nice with a 9800 GX2 and another had issues with a 295 and 8800 GTS.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2009)

Well,  guess I'll move my little 8800gs to my server so it can fold again,  have to use a 7600 as my 2nd card in my main rig,  but should be okay.  I miss my 280,  probably 2 months before I see it again....


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 18, 2009)

zlojack said:


> My understanding is it has something to do with the shaders being different. (there isn't much info out there on folding with this combo of cards)



I tried mixing an 8800GS (96 shaders) with an 8800GT (112 shaders) on my server and had issues with the cards having a different number of shaders. I could fold either card individually without issue but if I tried folding both at the same time then the PPD dropped to less than half on both cards. Not "unstable machine" errors but defintiely the FAH application does not like different numbers of shaders. There is quite a bit of discussion along these lines in various folding forums.


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 18, 2009)

I lost 1 rig this morning,my 4850 went down and i think it time to rma this card again (it the third time)   

gpu load stay at 0%, vpu recovery every single minute,lost signal,temp never exceed 56c?

i buy a sapphire 4850 i had to rma the card twice in a month,so i change for palit and still rma the card twice in 3 month.4850 it over for me.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 18, 2009)

Well my 8800GTX is pooched in my spare rig, she runs but throws artifacts. Its why I replaced her in the first place, though it wasn't quite so bad. I can't even load up the nVidia drivers, just the generic ones so I can't fold on her. However if all goes well tonight, I'll have purchased a GTX260 Core 192 for $135 (USD) locally. Here's hoping it works well and all that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

man... i been getting back to back 1680pt WUs for over a week now. the gtx seems to crank them out pretty fast too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2009)

you better listen to him he looks pissed.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> man... i been getting back to back 1680pt WUs for over a week now. the gtx seems to crank them out pretty fast too.



how long does a 1680 pointer take you to complete? takes me just over 5 hours.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

around 4 i think. im not sure. i dont pay attention.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice.

Just finished my second 1680 pointer, good temps too:






*edit*

My next work unit loaded up, and its ANOTHER 1680 point one - thats 3 in a row!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

I have  been getting ~90% 1680pt WUs with a 420pt every once in awhile but thats all im getting. My little 9800GT is putting out 4.7k-6kppd depending on clocks how much the rig is used and WU. i hope i can get another one. I say the 9800GTs are great bang for the buck cards now that the 9600GSO suck (the new ones)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just made a video about my F@H rigs and their specs, and showing them at work!  I hope you enjoy!  It will be uploaded soon!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have  been getting ~90% 1680pt WUs with a 420pt every once in awhile but thats all im getting. My little 9800GT is putting out 4.7k-6kppd depending on clocks how much the rig is used and WU. i hope i can get another one. I say the 9800GTs are great bang for the buck cards now that the 9600GSO suck (the new ones)



Hey, my local Best Buy has the 9600GSO/768MB if you want them.  They only want $170 for them. 
You could get one of those 8800GT's over in folding hardware deals and put them together, I believe.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, my local Best Buy has the 9600GSO/768MB if you want them.  They only want $170 for them.
> You could get one of those 8800GT's over in folding hardware deals and put them together, I believe.



wow what a rip off. I should be getting another 9800GT next month. I think it is going in my folding rig (with the 5kBE) so it doesn't put as much stress on my PSU in my main rig.(it makes sense to me to have it in a 2nd rig since i can't SLI them)


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2009)

All ATi users get on 9.3, I get 2.4k PPD now. I used to get 2k.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

Good enough reason for me! Just gotta get home sometime tonight... o.o


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OEc2os_BXU

My rigs for folding!  Wait a while to see it in HQ!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OEc2os_BXU
> 
> My rigs for folding!  Wait a while to see it in HQ!



took a look at it... after seeing it i don't feel so bad about only having 
4850e@3ghz
5kBE@3ghz
AMD Sempron 2500 @1.75ghz 
AMD Phenom 9500 @stock folding on 1 core 
9800GT@720/1897/900 

but thanks for folding and not a bad video.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OEc2os_BXU
> 
> My rigs for folding!  Wait a while to see it in HQ!



Great iniciative PVTCaboose1337. Congrats!!

Lets show the world what to do with computers running IDLE.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> took a look at it... after seeing it i don't feel so bad about only having
> 4850e@3ghz
> 5kBE@3ghz
> AMD Sempron 2500 @1.75ghz
> ...



I fold with what I can afford, and what is left around!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I fold with what I can afford, and what is left around!



i'm not trying to disrespect you or offend you bro. your folding and thats all that matters. 

on another note i am going to try to get my dad and step mom to let me put F@H on there P4s then i would have 3 more CPUs on top of what i already have 
It would be 
P4@3.3ghz 
P4@3ghz
P4@2.8ghz
that would give me around 1k-1.5k ppd depending on use.. btw i MAY have a P4 on the way before much longer and a 2nd 9800GT if so that would greatly help


----------



## hat (Mar 19, 2009)

F@H is going to be slow/stopped from me until I get my am2+ board and mx-2 paste shipped in (board probably won't take too long, sometime next week... mx2 will probably take forever, using the egg saver)


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Shoulda got some of the xigmatek PTI-G3606
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233030
I love this stuff


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Shoulda got some of the xigmatek PTI-G3606
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233030
> I love this stuff



Better than AS-5 or MX-2?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, so picked up a GTX260 today and loaded her in. After a clean scrub of the old drivers and a fresh install she seems to be working like a charm. Currently have her tackling a 1680, has yet to complete a frame but it downloaded about a minute ago. If this turns out all well and stable (I'll know by about 10%) I'll start up the E6600 proccy with the SMP client. I may be in debt for the next month, but a GTX260 for $135 USD is impossible to turn down. Especially seeming how it appears I didn't get screwed in the deal. This added into my 9800GTXs and E8500s score should be nice. Next up will be gently OC'ing everything. Oh, I'll also get GPU-Z and find out if this baby is 192 or 216, but even if its a 192, still a stinking good deal.

Edit:  Some snags. I'm only pulling 4500 PPD on a 1680 pointer. My 9800GTXs pull 5500 on these. Any help you guys have on getting this ironed out would be great. System specs:

XP 32 Bit
E6600
DP965LT (shitty but it shouldn't be a problem)
4 x 1 GB Kingston Ram (was originally a Vista x64 box, .5GB doesn't matter to me)
Antec Truepower Trio 650W
XFX GTX 260 192 SP stock clocked 576 gpu / 999 mem / 1242 shad
Seagate 80GB 2.5" Drive
Latest nVidia Driver set

Nothing but the GPU client running. Running across DVI->HDMI to my TV. Same scores going across S-Video. GPU-z and Riva Tuner temp reports 51 C on stock cooling which is all wrong by itself. The motehrboard is old so its only going to be PCI-E gen1, but its still x16 and shouldn't be any problem. Tell me, should the VDDC current fluctuate between 16-41A? I've never actually looked at this page before. Also it does seem to have an intermittent capacitor whine, but from searching the web many people say 'don't worry about this'.

Console Settings
-advmethods, big files, low instead of idle. Everything else I believe was just left as is.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had varying PPD with those 1680 pointers.

My 260 OC'ed to 724/1514 gives ~7000-7500...but I have seen ~6500 on my 9600GSO with a 1680 which does not seem right.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

How come my Kuma gets 2k ppd now? It used to only get like 200-300... Well I'm gonna pack up my 4830 and pull it out of my folding rig as soon I get the payment for it so my ppd is gonna go down a bit for awhile..


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold: Your Kuma Rig isn't in your system specs but do you have an ATI 2000 to 4000 series card on it? If you upgraded to the new drivers that could be the reason for the jump. they enabled the use of the Stream Processors while folding, and hopefully while gaming too. After installing the Catalyst 9.3 my Athlon 64 X2 5600+ with 4870 is getting 3888 PPD on the 477 pointers. of course the card is OC'd to 825/1000 and i'm running the folding console at high priority though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

No, my Athlon X2 7750 is getting 2k PPD. Not just the whole rig.. But the jump isn't that big for F@H, maybe 400+ PPD.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

Can someone remind me how to get rid of the stupid 511 WU's?  I am using the console version BTW.


----------



## exon1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have just installed F@H Gpu (the link that came with ATI Catalyst 9.3), and I have a question, how can I use both GPU and CPU? I have done some WUs with the CPU a month ago or so, "exon1" on the list ^^
Thanks

(Using Vista 64)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can someone remind me how to get rid of the stupid 511 WU's?  I am using the console version BTW.



set this flag 
 -advmethods


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 19, 2009)

exon1 said:


> I have just installed F@H Gpu (the link that came with ATI Catalyst 9.3), and I have a question, how can I use both GPU and CPU? I have done some WUs with the CPU a month ago or so, "exon1" on the list ^^
> Thanks
> 
> (Using Vista 64)



download ''get and set cpu affinity'' smp client on 1 core and your ati card on the other one.
http://www.geocities.com/edgemeal_software/SetAffinity/index.htm


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> set this flag
> -advmethods



how do I do that in the config file?  Can someone post theirs with this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> how do I do that in the config file?  Can someone post theirs with this?



You add it to the target in shortcut properties. Must have a space in between flags.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2009)

i know its old but is 49c safe temp for a Socket A sempron 2500


----------



## hat (Mar 20, 2009)

load? sure, that's a safe temp

supposed to get my am2+ motherboard tomorrow which means I'll be down for a while as I reinstall windows


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2009)

hat said:


> load? sure, that's a safe temp
> 
> supposed to get my am2+ motherboard tomorrow which means I'll be down for a while as I reinstall windows



yes load. that is stock cooler with a fan from a stock X2 heatsink(it puts out more air and is bigger) and that is with it overclocked almost to 2ghz (1990mhz)


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2009)

My 9800GTX throws a lot of gromacs errors,  either I've fried it too, or it's not enough card,  or I have to stay at stock clocks.  Does it on the 5902 and 3 jobs.  Hope I don't have to shut it down!
(mutters to self: only 2 months till I get my baby back..)


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok guys, I've got myself a dilemma. I reposted my earlier question of my GTX260 into the nVidia Graphics forum. After doing some benchmarks it would seem everything is fine, its just got some hinky folding numbers. If anyone could lend a hand I'd be very appreciative. Other thread can be found here. As a little extra incentive to help me, should anyone solve this straight up and outright, I'll switch over all my clients to the TechPowerUp! name (hell I'd probably do it regardless if this thing gets working in folding).


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

A GTX260 AND a 9600GT on a P35 board?!?!







Setting up the dual GPU folding thing now (thanks sol! ).

Going to see if my PSU can handle gaming and folding on the 260 and GT respectively - if not then ill have to sell the GT on im afraid.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

I cannot understand sol's instructions on setting up 2 GPU's - anyone got a decent guide?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I cannot understand sol's instructions on setting up 2 GPU's - anyone got a decent guide?



pshshsh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2009)

here are 2 of 4 rigs that are folding. this is just till i stop being so lazy and clean things up a bit. pic was taken with cellphone so its not vary good


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm sorry I won't be able to fold quite as much from now on,  I'm on the beta team for the new ww1 mod for il2:1946.  I need to run 3dsmax 2009,  and have hours of work per day to do.  I'll post results in the game section when we have them.
You guys get a few screen shots of our work,  no one else has seen this yet!  SE5A in ww1:
 This mod will come out by mid summer and will be free.
Edit:  sorry I had to remove images,  I'm not allowed to post for now.  Nevermind,  I'm working on something,  and I can't use my card as much.  All I can say,  ug......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

im sorry i can't fold much on my 9800GT temps keep hitting 90c


----------



## silkstone (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm running F@H on 2 work Pc's on 12/24 they're around the 2ghz mark running the system process client but they're only folding 50-100 ppd is this normal for a cpu client?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I'm running F@H on 2 work Pc's on 12/24 they're around the 2ghz mark running the system process client but they're only folding 50-100 ppd is this normal for a cpu client?



yup i am running a Sempron 2500+@2ghz and is pulling off ~55ppd and i had a P4@ 2.7ghz pulling off around 130 so i would say thats about right


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 22, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I'm running F@H on 2 work Pc's on 12/24 they're around the 2ghz mark running the system process client but they're only folding 50-100 ppd is this normal for a cpu client?



Yikes! I didn't realize how big the advantage of multi-cores was. I am over 3000 ppd on my Quadcore Q6600 @ 3.44GHz. I am assuming those are single core CPU's? If they are multicore then you could run the SMP client which helps a fair bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

i broke into the TPU top 50

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> im sorry i can't fold much on my 9800GT temps keep hitting 90c



My GTX 260 got upset today as well. Froze my damn machine up. Stupid tucson weather. :shadedshu


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 24, 2009)

What you guys get for buying Nvidia, My 4870 overclocked to 825/1000 is folding along fine with a temp of 50c. at ~90% gpu load.

Just teasing, but I don't think my temps are bad considering, all I did was turn the fan control in CCC up to 100%. Using the stock non-reference cooling solution.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 24, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> What you guys get for buying Nvidia, My 4870 overclocked to 825/1000 is folding along fine with a temp of 50c. at ~90% gpu load.
> 
> Just teasing, but I don't think my temps are bad considering, all I did was turn the fan control in CCC up to 100%. Using the stock non-reference cooling solution.



My OC'ed GTX260 is only 42C while folding.....  But then again it "is" under water


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you even need water cooling in Canada  when I was up there, it was cold as hell for the entire week I was there.. My 4830 never sees higher than 50c while folding, I hope my 4870 stays just as cool!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2009)

Still cold here at night, was nice this morning when I took this screenshot. But, will be mid 80's today.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you even need water cooling in Canada  when I was up there, it was cold as hell for the entire week I was there.. My 4830 never sees higher than 50c while folding, I hope my 4870 stays just as cool!



  Well I need to heat my house to keep the beer from freezing....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i broke into the TPU top 50
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3



Congrats Fits'. You should be alot higher than that with all that horsepower you got laying around.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)

my electric bill went up $42 last month. they hiked our rates


----------



## johnspack (Mar 25, 2009)

My 280 is now shipped back to Palit,  pray for me!
Edit: and even without it,  I'm coming for 1 mil...... 
actually I'm at over 1.3 mil now,  but who's counting heheh


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 27, 2009)

Crap Im tired of these low PPD. Gonna retire all the radeons, got 2 8800 gts 320s coming from Buck and picked up a 9600 gso added to my 8800 gt maybe I can break 10k ppd. Really weird my 8800 gt does 4.5 ppd and with the 3870 and the 4850 get 6k ppd. once i got 9.5k, but that was once. All that horsepower and its no good for this. Wonder if i can get my kid to give me back that 8800 gts 320 i sent him before I started this.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a post for anyone who's noticed a reduced PPD in 59xx work units. Now I'm not entirely certain of all the details but it seems a new Fahcore_14 was released, due to the 185 drivers. Apparently the massive jump in PPD was due to the 185 drivers not doing all the calculations. The Fahcore_14 affects all driver versions and so if you were running 182.08 and noticed a hit (as I did) its supposedly because of this. Anyone else see anything more on this or have anything else to add?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 27, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Crap Im tired of these low PPD. Gonna retire all the radeons, got 2 8800 gts 320s coming from Buck and picked up a 9600 gso added to my 8800 gt maybe I can break 10k ppd. Really weird my 8800 gt does 4.5 ppd and with the 3870 and the 4850 get 6k ppd. once i got 9.5k, but that was once. All that horsepower and its no good for this. Wonder if i can get my kid to give me back that 8800 gts 320 i sent him before I started this.


Shipped Tuesday. I'll PM the tracking#



I love these high horsepower cards, but there is a beautiful simplicity that the 8800GS/9600GSO cards possess. You can run these cards on the bleeding edge of crashing 24/7 for months and they do not complain. They have provided less and less PPD as of late, but are rock solid and have paid for themselves several times over. Just a few of my thoughts...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2009)

here are my ppd


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 29, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> picked up a 9600 gso added to my 8800 gt maybe I can break 10k ppd.




Are you planning on running the 8800GT and the 9600GSO in the same machine? I tried that once on my server and it did not work well. Something about needing the same number of shaders on the 2 cards in the same machine. I could run either my 8800GT or my 8800GS (same as a 9600GSO) and get somewhere in the 4000ppd range for each card individually but as soon as I enabled both of them the combined total of their ppd was less than 4000.

I had to move the 8800GS to my son's machine and steal his 8800GT to run with my other 8800GT. Now they pump out the right number of points. This was under Vista by the way.

There are quite a few discussions on why it is this way in the folding forums. Just thought you should know before you set them all up.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 29, 2009)

hells yea we're 93rd , i guess alot of people have joined TPU F@H, i just run it in background 24/7. I only have 6 WU's yet i'm ranked higher than some that have 22 or basically a lot of people that have completed more WU's, why is this?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 29, 2009)

a_ump said:


> I only have 6 WU's yet i'm ranked higher than some that have 22 or basically a lot of people that have completed more WU's, why is this?



You are probably doing larger Work Units and therefore getting more points per unit.

Welcome to the TPU Folding Machine


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 29, 2009)

a_ump said:


> hells yea we're 93rd , i guess alot of people have joined TPU F@H, i just run it in background 24/7. I only have 6 WU's yet i'm ranked higher than some that have 22 or basically a lot of people that have completed more WU's, why is this?



Welcome to the team a_ump. Love the area you live in. Spent a couple of vacations @ Revelle's Campground on the Cheat River. You are blessed to live in such a great state.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i broke into the TPU top 50
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=Fitseries3




So did I, oh and sorry for passing you Fit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> So did I, oh and sorry for passing you Fit



what are you folding with to get that kind of PPD?


----------



## a_ump (Mar 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome to the team a_ump. Love the area you live in. Spent a couple of vacations @ Revelle's Campground on the Cheat River. You are blessed to live in such a great state.



have you? lol if your ever there again i'll probly see you we just wont know each other lol. My best friend's mom owns Revelles and his dad owns Yogi and i live only 20 min away lots of fun there(parties ). i lived with them for bout 6 months great people. And yea it is a great state, we don't have any natural disasters except for snow and occasional flooding. 

I joined a lil while back, i haven't learned much on how to get my CPU at say 50-80% utilization though for when i go to sleep so i could crank out more WU's while i sleep. always leave my pc on 24/7 so might as well have it do something instead of idle 

EDIT: i just tried googling how to increase CPU usage, i don't play any intensive games now so having it at 25% usage 24/7 and 75% at night i'd be fine with. but i don't know how to increase the usage? could you provide a link that would indicate how to or PM some step by step instructions?i have it running but i want to have it utilize more of my cpu


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 30, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Are you planning on running the 8800GT and the 9600GSO in the same machine? I tried that once on my server and it did not work well. Something about needing the same number of shaders on the 2 cards in the same machine. I could run either my 8800GT or my 8800GS (same as a 9600GSO) and get somewhere in the 4000ppd range for each card individually but as soon as I enabled both of them the combined total of their ppd was less than 4000.
> 
> I had to move the 8800GS to my son's machine and steal his 8800GT to run with my other 8800GT. Now they pump out the right number of points. This was under Vista by the way.
> 
> There are quite a few discussions on why it is this way in the folding forums. Just thought you should know before you set them all up.



Nope gonna all have their own comp. I, new at this so just want to get em up and working with a minimum of hassels, but thanks for info maybe Ill get this down after awhile.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2009)

Meh, looks like it's time to RMA the GTX 295. Core 1 gets 8200ppd, but core 0 cannot even play video without the driver crashing. ASUS responded to my e-mail and said to RMA back to Newegg. Prob gonna get a refund and buy 3xGTS250's or 2xGTX260's. I really wanted to keep this card and have it fold both cores. This is such a bummer right now.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, looks like it's time to RMA the GTX 295. Core 1 gets 8200ppd, but core 0 cannot even play video without the driver crashing. ASUS responded to my e-mail and said to RMA back to Newegg. Prob gonna get a refund and buy 3xGTS250's or 2xGTX260's. I really wanted to keep this card and have it fold both cores. This is such a bummer right now.



Maybe that is why it was an open box. I have had hit and miss with open box stuff. But fortunately you have a recourse to RMA it back to the Egg. Bummer though... I hate it when stuff doesn't work. I fritter away a bunch of hours troubleshooting just to find out it is defective. Of course "frittering" away hours is what makes us "enthusiasts"


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 30, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Nope gonna all have their own comp. I, new at this so just want to get em up and working with a minimum of hassels, but thanks for info maybe Ill get this down after awhile.



OK. np. Just thought I would let you know before you spent time trying to figure out why it wasn't working.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

I've just spent a while looking at getting a GTS250 but they are far too loud. Who is running a nice quiet folding rig here?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 9800GTX+ flashed to a 250, similar fans I would suppose, it isn't loud to me, IIRC the fan only ramps to 60% which isn't like ATI sound levels. My GTX 280 isn't that loud either and its right next to me on my desktop.

I fold 24/7 with both in the same room and its reasonably quiet.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are you folding with to get that kind of PPD?



I have the following:

GTX260
2XGTS250
2X8800GS

And whatever Buck is using to replace my PPD's used for folding as TechPowerUp!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I have the following:
> 
> GTX260
> 2XGTS250
> 2X8800GS



Bogmali, what PPD do you get on the GTS250 and what WU?


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I have the following:
> 
> GTX260
> 2XGTS250
> ...



Great horsepower for the team! I was wondering who this guy ahead of me in the daily standings was  Looks like you'll catch me within the year


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 30, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I've just spent a while looking at getting a GTS250 but they are far too loud. Who is running a nice quiet folding rig here?



My experience with nVidia cards comparing with the ton of ATI cards I have is positive.

The nVidia fans aren't that powerful but the noise level is way down comparing with ATI (talking about stock coolers of course).


----------



## bogmali (Mar 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali, what PPD do you get on the GTS250 and what WU?




It fluctuates between 10.8K to 11.5K on both cards. I have them setup as "Big" so they're crunching 5900 series WUs (1888 pts). And just in case someone wants to know, my temps on both range between 57-62 degrees.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 30, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I've just spent a while looking at getting a GTS250 but they are far too loud. Who is running a nice quiet folding rig here?



Just get an 8800GT (cracking folders) or a 9600GT and slap an S1 + a slow RPM fan on it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Just get an 8800GT (cracking folders) or a 9600GT and slap an S1 + a slow RPM fan on it?



+1
the 8800GT/9800GT fold great are cheap and clock nice 

9800GT has a shitty fan (it looks like it) but is only $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187030

replace the heatsink with this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999072

you got you 4.5-6k ppd for $134+ shipping.near silent and temps shouldn't be a problem


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2009)

*EVGA Cheating?*

Does anyone else have a problem with EVGA "paying" people to Fold for *their* team? Linky  I think this is worse then FTL.  Much worse. If you look at our stats, there is a sudden drop only a few days after that page was posted (3/13).  This has to be taking members from other teams.



WhiteLotus said:


> I've just spent a while looking at getting a GTS250 but they are far too loud. Who is running a nice quiet folding rig here?



Since you said "far too loud", you may need to find a passively cooled card.  BFG sells a passively cooled 9800GT.  My apologies if BFG is not available in you neck of the woods.  There have been a few "low power" 9800GT's released, and these would make good quiet computing candidates. (but not for overclocking!)  The Tech Report did a review of the EVGA GTS250 and said the following: "The GTS 250's noise levels, both when idling and running a game, are some of the best we've measured in this round of tests." (there seems to be big differences in the GTS250's that TPU and TR reviewed )

BTW, I'm running an 8800 GTS 512MB and if I leave it at auto fan control, I can't hear it over the other components!  I bump the fan to about 55% to try to keep the temp under 70, and then it is audible.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, its good because you know its for a good cause. However you know the only incentive that EVGA has is to make more money. This is cheap advertising if they get their team right up to the top, and once there they can further use it for marketing. For instance they could and probably would put it on their product boxes that they are right up there. Plus all the people can only spend the EVGA bucks with EVGA, so its a cheaper upgrade. Its the same way with PNY Folds, except its a contest they are holding. Its just really to get the name out there more, but still it is all the better because you know new members are joining up because of this too. Eh, I'm pretty torn because I'd rather not see the top 50 all be companies that are essentially advertising, but at the same time it is helping. I dunno.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

dammit...

please tell me my card isnt dying...

i run F@H and after about 30hours or so my screen says "no signal" and shuts off. it will not wake back up until i reboot the machine.

is this F@H related cause it doesnt happen when i dont run F@H


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 30, 2009)

That sounds more like a monitor issue, do you have a second monitor to test to see if you can replicate it? If you can then it may be a software issue more than hardware. I've never heard of video output dying after time. Usually it works or doesn't.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 31, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with EVGA "paying" people to Fold for *their* team? Linky



I've got my own reasons why I fold but I think that's actually pretty cool of EVGA to be doing this.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a failed HD so I was not folding for a while, I am looking to come back because I will have some time to!  I got my new HD today, hope to be folding soon!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I've got my own reasons why I fold but I think that's actually pretty cool of EVGA to be doing this.


*Everyone ignore that LINK.* It's is kinda cool that you could make a little money folding, but it's never been about money. I got 3k in hardware and a $200.00 electric bill/month just for the folding rigs alone. So, a little bit of money won't even put a dent in my expenses. The money points are only good on the website/b-stock and cannot be used for trade-ups. It's not like it real cash you can buy a six pack with(staple folding refreshment).


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 31, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Everyone ignore that LINK.*



To quote the Madagascar Penguins...  "You didn't see ANYTHING!!!"


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 31, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *It's not like it real cash you can buy a six pack with(staple folding refreshment).*



Buck...



Now you are talking my language


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 31, 2009)

Crap I just realized I still was still submitting under the TechpowerUp! user since Sunday.... well, at least the team ID is the same.

Any other Nvidia users notice significantly lower temps with the 1888 pt. work units???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Any other Nvidia users notice significantly lower temps with the 1888 pt. work units???



Yes, they utilize Fahcore 14 and have the pulsing characteristic. I like the current trend of work units. This summer will be much more bearable in terms of heat produced.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 31, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Any other Nvidia users notice significantly lower temps with the 1888 pt. work units???



My GTX260 went from 69C to 54C. Great success


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2009)

Well the GTX 295 is going back with no hopes of having it replaced(newegg refund). To replace it I have just ordered the first of 2 GTX 260's 55nm 216sp. Should have it by friday and will fold the piss out of the working core on the 295 until then.

Edit: Ordered a 2nd GTX260 to make a matching pair. Nice PPD coming this weekend.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 31, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well the GTX 295 is going back with no hopes of having it replaced(newegg refund). To replace it I have just ordered the first of 2 GTX 260's 55nm 216sp. Should have it by friday and will fold the piss out of the working core on the 295 until then.



The 295 dream is OVER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My GTX260 folds like "an experienced housewife"   Good choice Buck.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> The 295 dream is OVER  http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sad/sad0004.gif
> 
> My GTX260 folds like "an experienced housewife"   Good choice Buck.



Eh, it was/is more like a nightmare. The irony in all of this is, with all this hardware I have *and* my sig rig being a watercooled E8400 @ 4.05Ghz, what card am I gaming on? It's an 8800GS. I get stuttering, lag, and hangup's constantly. Oh, I cant wait for Dual GTX260 goodness to arrive.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2009)

what card right now for folding is the best bang? what card is the new 9600GSO so to speak


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what card right now for folding is the best bang? what card is the new 9600GSO so to speak


GTS250 or the 9800GTX+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTS250 or the 9800GTX+



thank you  I have been looking at the GTS250 for my gaming rig and fold on it and put the 9800GT in the server/folding rig. So that way i would get a PPD boost and a FPS boost


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2009)

Liking the big wus despite the time it takes.  Moved my 8800gs to my server to fold 24/7 and run my 9800gtx as much as I can.  Got my points average up...  I have so much work to do on my main computer now,  all I can promise is night time folding on main rig,  but I won't stop!  Hopefully,  only 2 months until I get my 280 back....  I actually like the fact that I burnt out my $500 video card when I'm at half the poverty level,  to help others!  Pretty darn impressive I'd say.

Well, I've got balls.  I've emailed vijay,  and asked for my 250k+ worth of points that I wasted on Bjorn3d and burnt out my gtx280.  And yes I played the disablility route.  I'm poor,  and that really sucked.  I want those points for TPU.  And yes I use passkeys.  Stay tuned.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well, I've got balls.  I've emailed vijay,  and asked for my 250k+ worth of points that I wasted on Bjorn3d and burnt out my gtx280.  And yes I played the disablility route.  I'm poor,  and that really sucked.  I want those points for TPU.  And yes I use passkeys.  Stay tuned.


Why would you even waste his time with such a petty issue? You chose to fold to Bjorn3D and we all have to live with our choices. Hardware failures take place everyday and your GTX280 would have burned up regardless of team choice. While your generosity is duly noted, you cannot expect The Pande Group to make a precedent setting move such as crediting points from one team to another. Remember, It's about the science and not the points.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2009)

@buck they said if you keep track of the points lost folding for them they will make up for it.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know what's worst:

johnspack cooking his beloved GTX280 or I that gained a red card.

I hope Bjorn3D is happy, 'cos we aren't.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have observed that the GTX 260 appears to be best bang for buck. GTX9800+ approx 4200ppd where for additional $50 or so you can do the 260 at 6500+ ppd...Just my personal experience...So the GSO equivalent is the 250 ATM...Still 260 at only $179 is best deal IMHO


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> I have observed that the GTX 260 appears to be best bang for buck. GTX9800+ approx 4200ppd where for additional $50 or so you can do the *260 at 6500+ ppd*...Just my personal experience...So the GSO equivalent is the 250 ATM...Still 260 at only $179 is best deal IMHO


I max out clocks for all my cards. While the GTX260 is a well proven folder , I would take the $50.00+ savings and go for the GTS250 that will net you close to 6K ppd. 

9800GTX+ = *5900ppd*(770/1970/1150)
8800GTS 512 = *5600ppd*(750/1920/975)
8800GS/9600GSO = *3800ppd*(720/1745/900)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

i have yet to see 6000ppd. is something wrong with my setup?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 2, 2009)

*Core 14 + WU 5900*

What a decent work 

Since the 5900 WUs kicked in, all my rigs are rock solid. Not a single error so far 

The card temps. drop came in great time to help with the coming summer.

Bad I can't say the same about ATI. Well 200pt PPD raise is better than nothing


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have yet to see 6000ppd. is something wrong with my setup?


what card are you referring to?

*BTW: If you have noticed a points drop in last 24hrs, it is due to me taking the farm down yesterday . I had some cleaning and re-wiring to do. It is much more organized and running now. Full speed ahead!*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

260


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 2, 2009)

My 260 gets 6.8K with the 1888pt. That's the card's lowest PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 260



I plan on getting approx 7k+ ppd/ea out of my 260's that are coming Friday. Are you overclocking? Do you have the card tied to a dedicated CPU core?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I plan on getting approx 7k+ ppd/ea out of my 260's that are coming Friday. Are you overclocking? Do you have the card tied to a dedicated CPU core?



no OC and no dedication.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I plan on getting approx 7k+ ppd/ea out of my 260's that are coming Friday. Are you overclocking? *Do you have the card tied to a dedicated CPU core?*



Buck forget about that. I've been folding SMP + GPU Clients mixed for good 3 months. No PPD drop AT ALL for the GPU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Buck forget about that. I've been folding SMP + GPU Clients mixed for good 3 months. No PPD drop AT ALL for the GPU.


With the 182.08 drivers, I find that i can mix them as well. Got my E8400 cranking 2200ppd right now with a 8800GS @ 3890ppd on the same rig. I will slowly reload drivers to the other rigs and see how it works with the Quad GPU rigs.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, Avira somehow managed to hang all my clients. I believe through the pop up ads. It's happened before but I didn't believe it to be the cause, but its been the same every time. Pop up ad when I turn on my monitor, 3 hung clients. I'm uninstalling it now. I didn't have a need for it before and I don't have need for it now. Oh, and lovely, all my work units are reset. Yea, I'm not pissed.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I max out clocks for all my cards. While the GTX260 is a well proven folder , I would take the $50.00+ savings and go for the GTS250 that will net you close to 6K ppd.
> 
> 9800GTX+ = *5900ppd*(770/1970/1150)
> 8800GTS 512 = *5600ppd*(750/1920/975)
> 8800GS/9600GSO = *3800ppd*(720/1745/900)



Buck Nasty...Clearly your shaders are running very high, but you won't pull those ppd's with larger WU's. I run XP, Vista and Win7 rigs, all with various GPU's. I do agree the GTX+ (9800/250) are decent, they will not hold a candle to the 216 shader+ cards, especially with the larger WU's. You should pplace ppd's that reflect closer to what the 5903/5904 WU's will do...Here's my observation:
8800GT @ 4400 ppd
9800GTX+ @ 5100ppd
260 @ 6800 ppd

all running with the 1680 point work units.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't expect them to do anything,  I just needed to vent.  I ran my 280 at full oc for the full month,  I never did that before.  I did it because I thought I had a chance at winning the 285,  and then I'd have a backup in case I burned out my 280,  and I could double my folding efforts.  It turned out that I never would have won the 285,  it only goes to senior members of bjorn3d,  I burnt out my card in one month folding for Stephanie instead of folding for all for a lot longer.  I was duped.  Now I have no 280 to fold with,  and a forum that doesn't give a cr**.  Not right.  Sorry if I don't think that's right.  It cost me $500 for that 260k of points,  I have a right to display it wherever I want!  Sorry,  venting again,  but I really miss my 280.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, I have a problem. I admit that. Its a step right?

I just bought a Q9450, Mobo and RAM. Next up will be HDD, Video Cards and PSU. What have you people done to me?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 3, 2009)

Well you'll need gtx260 tri sli heheh!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 3, 2009)

That, or I'd look for a couple used 285s. Get them as people dump them for the 300 series that should be hitting around June / July. Either or, seeming I can wait for a couple months.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I don't expect them to do anything,  I just needed to vent.  I ran my 280 at full oc for the full month,  I never did that before.  I did it because I thought I had a chance at winning the 285,  and then I'd have a backup in case I burned out my 280,  and I could double my folding efforts.  It turned out that I never would have won the 285,  it only goes to senior members of bjorn3d,  I burnt out my card in one month folding for Stephanie instead of folding for all for a lot longer.  *I was duped*.  Now I have no 280 to fold with,  and a forum that doesn't give a cr**.  Not right.  Sorry if I don't think that's right.  It cost me $500 for that 260k of points,  I have a right to display it wherever I want!  Sorry,  venting again,  but I really miss my 280.



You really feel you were duped? Do you enter every contest and blame the organizer when you don't win? I feel your pain with the 280 and I have even asked Palitguy to personally look into it when you made your initial RMA appeal. I'm sure you will have you 280 back in the next month and folding again. On another note, you may feel that "you have the right to display it wherever you want", but you must keep your narcissistic rants to a minimum. I do not want this topic to become counterproductive for the team.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I don't expect them to do anything,  I just needed to vent.  I ran my 280 at full oc for the full month,  I never did that before.  I did it because I thought I had a chance at winning the 285,  and then I'd have a backup in case I burned out my 280,  and I could double my folding efforts.  It turned out that I never would have won the 285,  it only goes to senior members of bjorn3d,  I burnt out my card in one month folding for Stephanie instead of folding for all for a lot longer.  I was duped.  Now I have no 280 to fold with,  and a forum that doesn't give a cr**.  Not right.  Sorry if I don't think that's right.  It cost me $500 for that 260k of points,  I have a right to display it wherever I want!  Sorry,  venting again,  but I really miss my 280.



I am sorry for your loss, but remember it was your choice to overclock, it was your choice to fold, it was your choice to pay 500 bucks for a video card. Granted it was a sweet card that could hit decent clocks, and it really sucks that it failed...I really hope Palit takes care of you...I'm pretty sure I'll stick with EVGA for vid cards from now on...my step up was a painless effort, I have advanced rma I paid very little for which would mean they'd send me a replacement and I send in the defective product. Their help line is quick and friendly, really a good company from my experiences.

But, and I mean no offense by this, you've mentioned your burnt down 280 in almost every post you've made for weeks...it get's a little old man, we feel for ya, but what do you want us to do? If I could afford it'd I'd get you a replacement, but hell I couldn't afford a 280 in the first place, hence the 260 which I had to stretch my budget for at the time. Times are tough, but I'm sure you'll get a replacement, and I'm sure all will be well soon enough, but constantly complaining won't make it go any faster, do what you can with what you have, enjoy it and you'll truly appreciate what you had and what you will have when the replacement finally makes it to your doorstep.



On topic, I'm pretty happy with the PPD results so far, my 260 is averaging around 8.8k PPD on the 1.8k WU's and my G/F's 9600GT is averaging around 4kPPD on the 1.8k WU's, pretty good numbers for both imo. I had to turn off my SMP client though, Avast decided to think it was a virus so I sent them a report with a link to stanford's site and requested they fix it very soon...really the first issue I've really had with avast in the many years I've used it. My Q6600 has been averaging around 3.1k PPD (not using the smp affinity tweak I have linked in my sig, WU's take way too long to complete that way, not worth the extra ppd to me). I can run many games while running both clients, though I've recently gotten back into Far Cry 2, I'm gonna beat the SP campaign, I do have to turn off the GPU client, but I can leave the SMP going and I still get solid frames. I'm gonna try those new drivers with ambient occlusion and see how it affects my gaming and folding, and gaming while folding. Hopefully it's not a huge hit...but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I'm pretty happy with the PPD results so far, my 260 is averaging around 8.8k PPD on the 1.8k WU's.



Hmmmnn, I'm running mine stock ATM and I'm only getting 6.5K average I take it that yours is OCed 


+1 on EVGA's EAR RMA and customer service. I requested RMA for my 680i and I got sent an 780i in return


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2009)

Kursah said:


> On topic, I'm pretty happy with the PPD results so far, my 260 is averaging around 8.8k PPD on the 1.8k WU's


Nice PPD. I've got one core of a GTX295 that max's @ only 8.4Kppd. I'm looking forward to my 2x 260's arriving tomorrow. Is your 260 a 192sp or 216? 65nm or 55nm? Also what clocks are you running?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hmmmnn, I'm running mine stock ATM and I'm only getting 6.5K average I take it that yours is OCed
> 
> 
> +1 on EVGA's EAR RMA and customer service. I requested RMA for my 680i and I got sent an 780i in return



See system specs! 

Yep I don't have a huge OC, just 666/1458 1188 (set to 666/1438 shaders locked, 1200 memory, stock voltage of 1.06v, fan @ 70%). My G/F's 9600GT is vmodded and pretty heavily OC'd from it's stock, which was already a decent increase from a vanilla 9600GT.



Edit: it's the 216 shader version. 65nm.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With the 182.08 drivers, I find that i can mix them as well. Got my E8400 cranking 2200ppd right now with a 8800GS @ 3890ppd on the same rig. I will slowly reload drivers to the other rigs and see how it works with the Quad GPU rigs.



I don't have a quad GPU rig but my guess is very positive. If you look at the task manager you'll see that GPU Clients activity is very close to Zero (only nVidia).

Don't forget: All you have to do is *flag the SMP as "IDLE"*.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 3, 2009)

I apologize Buck,  and no I have never entered a contest before.  I wanted to add more points to my folding for TPU.  Sorry if I thought that was a good idea.  Now I have no card and I can't donate with it.  I guess we all win!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

I know you guys are going to hate me for this but I ordered a step up for my GTX260 to the new GTX275 It might be a while before I get the call (#57 at the moment) and in the meantime I will use this card to the fullest


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, I'm going to be contending with you for PPD pretty soon here. And I don't take prisoners. Q9450, E8500, 2x9800GTXs and 2x Higher End NVidia cards to be determined. All soon to be overclocked. I don't know why I'm doing this. But I don't plan to stop.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2009)

412,484
That's our total points for the last 24 hours! http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe, thebluebumblebee, you stole my thunder 

I was about to post the same numbers!

Very, very nice


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm #2 in the top 20 daily producers......awwww shucks....

Buck-are you still folding on my behalf or pretty much done? Just couldn't believe that I was crunching numbers like that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2009)

JAYSUS!!!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/486609-gpu-milking-machine.html


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

That right there, if he gets all of them running, will rival a 25K BTU heating system


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> JAYSUS!!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/486609-gpu-milking-machine.html



Where do you buy those ribbon pci-E extensors I want to use them on my next mod




http://www.orbitmicro.com/company/pressroom/product_news/022407-pcie_riser_cards.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2009)

he has a link in the thread. they are $52 each + shipping


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2009)

damn 6 295GTX... come on buck its time for you to get all of your rigs over to 295s or 260s


EDIT: btw where can i find the deadlines for project 4753


also would you trust a 4850e(45w) at stock speeds slightly undervolted(1.18v) under a Thermaltake V1(CPU and heatsink lapped) is running 25c after running the SMP client for over 24hrs?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn 6 295GTX... come on buck its time for you to get all of your rigs over to 295s or 260s



They're 9800GX2's bro


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well, I'm going to be contending with you for PPD pretty soon here. And I don't take prisoners.



Bring it I certainly do not mind a friendly TPU competition. So explain why would you be contending with me when I only have half of your total points


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm #2 in the top 20 daily producers......awwww shucks....
> 
> Buck-are you still folding on my behalf or pretty much done? Just couldn't believe that I was crunching numbers like that



bogmali, for more accurate results up-to-date is better to use the last 24H points than the 24H average:


----------



## bogmali (Apr 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> bogmali, for more accurate results up-to-date is better to use the last 24H points than the 24H average



Gotcha.....Thanks.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm an XS refugee from the site being down, and as thanks for giving us XS refugees a place to hang out for a bit I threw three 8800GS cards on your team for a little while


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Hi guys, I'm an XS refugee from the site being down, and as thanks for giving us XS refugees a place to hang out for a bit I threw three 8800GS cards on your team for a little while



Thanks SparkyJJO. Why don't you extend your "little while" TPU folding to a permanent one? New members are  SUPER WELCOME


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn 6 295GTX... come on buck its time for you to get all of your rigs over to 295s or 260s


*I'm working on it*. Got the 260's today and they are purring away @ 7700 PPD each. Not bad for $135.00 each. Taking the o/c's slow to find the sweet spot. The farm is just shy of 100K PPD, but i must bid farewell to my RMA'd GTX 295 next week. Gotta get more 260's....


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY, agree 260's are sweet and run cool....$135 ea ??? Now there's a deal...Care to share the source...


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 4, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> BUCK NASTY, agree 260's are sweet and run cool....$135 ea ??? Now there's a deal...Care to share the source...



yeah I'd possibly be interested too, might pick up one.


----------



## dadi_oh (Apr 4, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Hi guys, I'm an XS refugee from the site being down, and as thanks for giving us XS refugees a place to hang out for a bit I threw three 8800GS cards on your team for a little while



Once you TPU there's no going back


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> BUCK NASTY, agree 260's are sweet and run cool....$135 ea ??? Now there's a deal...Care to share the source...



Newegg open box. I bought one and noticed the item still available. Thought it was a fluke until i was able to add 3 to my cart. Bought a total of 2 because I'm still a little gun shy due to my faulty open box GTX 295 that's getting rma'd next week. These 2 cards were serviced by MSI in March and solid so far. Now I just need larger PSU's...


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I'm finally going to volt mod both my 8800GT's.  I'm hoping to get around 2000 for the shaders on both which should get me almost an extra 1000 PPD over my current clocks, assuming close to linear scaling with the clocks.  The cooling on the cards will be more than enough for the heat.  I just need to get into work tomorrow (Saturday) to solder them.  I was going to start with my 8800GS cards first but ASUS didn't go with the reference layout with the PCB on those.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Bring it I certainly do not mind a friendly TPU competition. So explain why would you be contending with me when I only have half of your total points



I'm contending vs. your overall daily PPD. That and 'fighting' you would be easier than fight Buck. I'd have to drop some serious cash to come close. So its partially easy route, partially e-peen jealousy. And with 20-25k PPD, you'd catch up quick. I don't like passerbys, lol.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 4, 2009)

I apologize for the noise I made Buck,  I feel bad.  But I did go through the aforementioned site and found that only senior members win the big prizes,  ever.  I never had a chance.  I will let it go now,  and forget it.  I was just angry over losing my dream card I guess.  I'm still pumping away with what I have.  Buck,  on your 9 and 2xx cards try the 185.66 drivers,  they could really pump up the ppd!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Buck forget about that. I've been folding SMP + GPU Clients mixed for good 3 months. No PPD drop AT ALL for the GPU.



mmaakk, you are right. Set the SMP client to idle and getting full CPU utilization with no PPD penalty for the GPU's. Thank's for finally banging this into my thick skull! I picked up an extra 1K ppd on this machine. Starting to work on the other rigs.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new 185.66 Drivers yet?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk, you are right. Set the SMP client to idle and getting full CPU utilization with no PPD penalty for the GPU's. Thank's for finally banging this into my thick skull! I picked up an extra 1K ppd on this machine. Starting to work on the other rigs.



Hehe... feels always good HELPING THE KING 

And I have to say: took time, patience and effort "banging this into your thick skull!" 

I will get my part of the cake, but the mastermind I learned from was our friend *infrared* 

BTW I've been talking to him. He will come back stronger in our forums soon. At the moment he is very busy.

FOLD ON


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 4, 2009)

Awsome, volt mod completed....  my BFG 8800GT went from 1836 to 2052 on the shaders, the PNY from 1782 to 1998.  I could pump some more volts through them but 1.3V seems safe at the moment.  No artifacts using ATItool, max temp for the PNY was ~64, the BFG ~43 with the SI-97 on it.  I'll update my PPD once FAHMon catches up to the changes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Now I just need larger PSU's...



How big?

ZipZoomFly has the CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W for $198 after MIR (ends 4-7) and FREE SHIPPING.  They also have the 850TX for $115 after MIR and free shipping.  Also, you can save more if you go through Live Search Cashback (2% for ZZF)


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

57XX WU are back folding today. I have 5 GPU Clients folding the 768pt at the moment. I didn't like specially 'cos my cards are ~10C average hotter.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I will get my part of the cake, but the mastermind I learned from was our friend *infrared*
> 
> BTW I've been talking to him. He will come back stronger in our forums soon. At the moment he is very busy.
> 
> FOLD ON



Got to thank him too, as his PC P&C Psu is running my 260 nicely and will be going in my new build...when I get time.



mmaakk said:


> 57XX WU are back folding today. I have 5 GPU Clients folding the 768pt at the moment. I didn't like specially 'cos my cards are ~10C average hotter.




I have been getting these lately as well..will have to monitor temps, but still got alot of downtime due to moving things about....hope to be up and running 24/7 with another 2 4870's in a week or two 
##note to self---get finger out and do it##


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 5, 2009)

Again, many thanks to mmaakk. His affinity suggestions have netted me another 2K ppd from the CPU's across my farm. I have even noticed slightly higher ppd from the GPU's as well. Cheers mmaakk!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2009)

Set what where to idle?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 5, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Set what where to idle?









Set SMP to idle and GPU's to low(low is a higher priority than idle). Let all clients have access to all cpu cores(no affinity).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2009)

Question for those Folding on XP with ATI:
What is your experience with Cat. 9.3?  I am seeing a reduction in PPD that is infuriating.  I am not seeing a reduction in CPU utilization as some have reported.  Here's what I've seen: 511 Wu dropped from 2439 to 2122 and the 384 from 3040 to 2633.  That's roughly a 13% drop! So, while others are seeing an increase, I'm going the other way!  I went back to the 9.2's and saw the same PPD's, so this may have to do with the project download for FAHMON which gave more points to some of the Nvidia WU's.  I've tried to register at THE FAH forum but for some reason it will not sent me an activation e-mail.  I've wanted to ask mhouston some pointed questions.  The only change to the machine that this is running on is that I dropped the RAM from 2 to 1 GB, but the amount of RAM does not seem to make a difference.  Yes, I did the 9.3 install, the hotfix, the copy and re-name, and deleted the core.  My ATI clients used to be rock solid, but I've gotten up to VPU recovery crashes (it used to VPU recover and keep on going) the last 2 nights that has cost me at least 500 points per night!
So, are the benefits only with Vista?  I have a copy of Vista here that I could install, but I don't want to spend the time if it's not worth it.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Again, many thanks to mmaakk. His affinity suggestions have netted me another 2K ppd from the CPU's across my farm. I have even noticed slightly higher ppd from the GPU's as well. Cheers mmaakk!



I'm Very Happy for your "hidden" extra PPD 

Just don't start calculating all the points you lost not using my TIP before 



...sorry Buck. I'm mean!! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT

WTF Buck!!!

113K last 24H


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2009)

C'mon guys!  Can't believe with my 2 pitiful cards I've been maintaining a position in the top 20 for days!  Pump!


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 6, 2009)

johnspack is correct...Get movin' TPU folders!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2009)

johnspack said:


> C'mon guys!  Can't believe with my 2 pitiful cards I've been maintaining a position in the top 20 for days!  Pump!



I'm a late starter so give me some time and I'll catch up with all of you. Hopefully will get 9800GX2 and start folding it this week


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2009)

Just broke into the top 100.  I'm coming for you BUCK NASTY! Not really, just sounded cool at the time.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

I should be in the top 100 in the next couple days or so 
24hr average should catch up too in a few days and get me in the top 20 producers as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> Just broke into the top 100.  I'm coming for you BUCK NASTY! Not really, just sounded cool at the time.



You may catch me. I have a electrical circuit problem and 2 rigs tripped a breaker today, so I lost half the farm for most of the day. Must be those damn 511pt WU's. Trying to re-balance the load across 3 separate 15A circuits so this is not a daily menace. I was looking to purchase more GTX 260's, but have no juice to power them with.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 6, 2009)

After I get done setting up a couple drives in RAID0 on my main rig and eat some dinner, I will try to get my 2nd rig up and running temporarily for some added boost.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2009)

Received my 9800GX2 today, will be replacing my 2X8800GS. I will put them up for sale shortly on the F/S/T section.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Received my 9800GX2 today, will be replacing my 2X8800GS. I will put them up for sale shortly on the F/S/T section.


 Congrats on the 9800GX2. Offer the cards to folders prior to posting in the F/S/T section. I will have another 8800GS to move also. *Guy's, here's you chance to throw together a quad folding rig on the cheap.*


----------



## infrared (Apr 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You may catch me. I have a electrical circuit problem and 2 rigs tripped a breaker today, so I lost half the farm for most of the day. Must be those damn 511pt WU's. Trying to re-balance the load across 3 separate 15A circuits so this is not a daily menace. I was looking to purchase more GTX 260's, but have no juice to power them with.



You're probably pulling enough juice to start raising suspicions! You'll have the rozzers round checking for a weed farm in the basement!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats on the 9800GX2. Offer the cards to folders prior to posting in the F/S/T section. I will have another 8800GS to move also. *Guy's, here's you chance to throw together a quad folding rig on the cheap.*



 There you have it folks. PM me if interested


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY, what's your overall rank? Never mind...198...Good job buddy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> BUCK NASTY, what's your overall rank? Never mind...198...Good job buddy.



And who do we have right behind me for points today? Congrats dak1640 on 90K avg ppd, as this is no easy feat to accomplish.

http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/Capture081.jpg


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 7, 2009)

TY BUCK NASTY...I need your help. I am an experienced PC guy but I can't figure this problem out. I have a GTX 260 that run ok for awhile, then runs at 1/2 speed after about 10 hours or so?  It's running on an x35 Lanparty MB with a dual core. I am running Dimes to keep the CPU active...I don't know if it's the BIOS of the Mobo or the GPU causing this downspeed. BTW, it win XP so solid os...Any ideas????????????????????????


----------



## dadi_oh (Apr 7, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> TY BUCK NASTY...I need your help. I am an experienced PC guy but I can't figure this problem out. I have a GTX 260 that run ok for awhile, then runs at 1/2 speed after about 10 hours or so?  It's running on an x35 Lanparty MB with a dual core. I am running Dimes to keep the CPU active...I don't know if it's the BIOS of the Mobo or the GPU causing this downspeed. BTW, it win XP so solid os...Any ideas????????????????????????



Is it possibly going down to 2D clocks? Monitor it with Riva  Tuner or eVGA Precision to see. My GTX260 used to drop down to 2D clocks when the screen went to screensaver mode. Solved it by disabling the screensaver and power saving modes. Now I jus tmanually turn off my monitor when I fold overnight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry guys but i have i think i have folded my 9800GT to its death. Everytime it gets stressed my screen gets fuzzy and kinda moves like it does when it is overclocked WAY too high and my games crash now. I know its not the clocks the temps the PSU or drivers 
tested it with my 700w OCZ PSU same thing  went back to old drivers still same underclocked to 350/800/750(C/S/M) turned fan speed to 100% temp is 59-60c load (underclocked) 
So now all i am going to have folding is my 5kBE and Sempron 2500+


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2009)

So I have a question about PPD and WU.  I have my EeePC's Atom N270 OCed to 2GHz from 1.6GHz folding 24/7, but I have the SMP set up like it is on my i7 940, so it's getting the big work units and doing AVG 330PPD, but I don't think has finished many WU's by the deadlines.  Now should I re-do the client to do smaller WU to get more of those, or like normal for a 50/50 split, or leave it as is.  Similarly on my Dell laptop, that does around 1100PPD and get a WU done at those settings in 2-3 days, but gets them completed by the deadlines.  Should I make any changes to that either?  Pic of FahMon and CPU-Z on the EeePC.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 7, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Is it possibly going down to 2D clocks? Monitor it with Riva  Tuner or eVGA Precision to see. My GTX260 used to drop down to 2D clocks when the screen went to screensaver mode. Solved it by disabling the screensaver and power saving modes. Now I jus tmanually turn off my monitor when I fold overnight.



Screen saver off, Core at stock, shader just a tad over stock, etc. Power saving on Mobo off...How do I check for 2D clocks in RT or Precision?


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Bring up the monitor in RT, it is a graphs of the current clock speeds and temps and such.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

I wonder what kind of farms the guys who are number one. Meaning the genuine single handed folder is.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 7, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Bring up the monitor in RT, it is a graphs of the current clock speeds and temps and such.



Yepper, it is switching to 2D clocks...WHY????????


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> So I have a question about PPD and WU.  I have my EeePC's Atom N270 OCed to 2GHz from 1.6GHz folding 24/7, but I have the SMP set up like it is on my i7 940, so it's getting the big work units and doing AVG 330PPD, but I don't think has finished many WU's by the deadlines.  Now should I re-do the client to do smaller WU to get more of those, or like normal for a 50/50 split, or leave it as is.  Similarly on my Dell laptop, that does around 1100PPD and get a WU done at those settings in 2-3 days, but gets them completed by the deadlines.  Should I make any changes to that either?  Pic of FahMon and CPU-Z on the EeePC.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/Capture008.jpg



Do you have the -smp flag on the proggy? Sounds to me like it's off if you only get 330PPD. Geez, a 940 should blaze thru that in maybe 15 hours...


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> So I have a question about PPD and WU.  I have my EeePC's Atom N270 OCed to 2GHz from 1.6GHz folding 24/7, but I have the SMP set up like it is on my i7 940, so it's getting the big work units and doing AVG 330PPD, but I don't think has finished many WU's by the deadlines.  Now should I re-do the client to do smaller WU to get more of those, or like normal for a 50/50 split, or leave it as is.  Similarly on my Dell laptop, that does around 1100PPD and get a WU done at those settings in 2-3 days, but gets them completed by the deadlines.  Should I make any changes to that either?  Pic of FahMon and CPU-Z on the EeePC.



Use SMP only for Dual Core CPU and UP. For single core use the F@H regular app.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download






dak1640 said:


> Yepper, it is switching to 2D clocks...WHY????????



I don't have an explanation, but my experience with 2D happened after driver updates.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to use the regular console client, would net about half the PPD as this does running the same settings.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> I used to use the regular console client, would net about half the PPD as this does running the same settings.



Yes, I know. Single core CPUs suck. I have a Dell P4 3.4Ghz running the regular Client too. It gets 200~300 PPD.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> Yepper, it is switching to 2D clocks...WHY????????



I've only had it do that to me once... then it fixed itself and been fine since.

Have you poked around the folding forum at all?  I know I've seen some threads about it there.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 7, 2009)

I actually had similar happen, though it wasn't switching to 2D clocks, it just wasn't loading the GTX260 to 100% (judging by PPD and temperatures). I figured that the GTX 260 was being bottle necked on an Intel P965, but only for folding. It scored good in other benchmarks, just absolutely sucked in folding, and was pulling about half of its expected PPD. I'm now in the process of selling that rig to a friend for a gaming rig (as it holds up more than fine in games) and am purchasing a quad core folding specific farm. I couldn't get a solution anywhere, not even at foldingforum.org.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow man that's weird, I have a single core A64 feeding two 8800GS with no issue, and the CPU is under full load from WCG.  Granted the 8800GS is nothing compared to the GTX260, but I do have two of them in there.  CPU usage of the clients is 0% though on the 181.20 drivers in XP.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you tried the 182.08?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

back, now that summers over.

Holy crap, i've been pushed to #67 

Better fix that


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> back, now that summers over.
> 
> Holy crap, i've been pushed to #67
> 
> Better fix that



Summer over, what?  It is spring now (though someone needs to convince the weather that!)

Oh wait, you're _upside-down_ on this planet... I see


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

so since i'm running crossfire, is this automatically using both GPU's for the GPU core? checking CCC i see card 1 at 100% and card 2 at 0%


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

I do believe you need one client per card, and gotta turn off crossfire to do so (similar to having to turn off SLI while folding on multiple cards).  I think.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

I have never gotten both cores of my HD3870X2 Xfire set up to work. I can get only one core per card to work. If youare using single gpu ATI cards just disable Crossfire and create two FAH folders...one for each core...and use the -gpu flag to assign one to each (in the shortcut properties) and make sure each client has a distinct Machine ID.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

sounds like a PITA to have to disable crossfire. think i'l stick with one client for now.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

That's the main reason I only fold on Nvidia cards. I am ATI-only for my gaming and desktop use...and Nvidia only for my Folding Rigs.

Anytime you want to go to CF again you will end up shutting down one client and recabling the bridge and re-enabling CF in the CCC panel so it's probably better for you to go with a single client.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

You don't have to mess with the bridge to enable/disable crossfire I don't think.  Same as with nvidia you can leave the bridges alone.  Just turn on/off in software (some people use a desktop shortcut to do so).


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah you just learned me a new something there...I always pulled the bridge.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

if i disable it with CCC, my desktop icons get creatively rearranged*


*AKA fucked up.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I actually had similar happen, though it wasn't switching to 2D clocks, it just wasn't loading the GTX260 to 100% (judging by PPD and temperatures). I figured that the GTX 260 was being bottle necked on an Intel P965, but only for folding. It scored good in other benchmarks, just absolutely sucked in folding, and was pulling about half of its expected PPD. I'm now in the process of selling that rig to a friend for a gaming rig (as it holds up more than fine in games) and am purchasing a quad core folding specific farm. I couldn't get a solution anywhere, not even at foldingforum.org.



damn I say...


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

Broke into the top 20 producer list (and my 24hr average isn't up to par yet hehe)


----------



## Homeless (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to have to stop folding for awhile.  Bills are getting a bit high :[


----------



## dadi_oh (Apr 7, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I'm going to have to stop folding for awhile.  Bills are getting a bit high :[



Not to mention you have no place to live... according to your username anyways 

Seriously though... completely understandable. we all have to make decisions on how much we can afford to invest in this charitable activity. Every CPU/GPU cycle is greatly appreciated by the folding community. Thanks for your contributions and see you around TPU.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I have never gotten both cores of my HD3870X2 Xfire set up to work. I can get only one core per card to work. If youare using single gpu ATI cards just disable Crossfire and create two FAH folders...one for each core...and use the -gpu flag to assign one to each (in the shortcut properties) and make sure each client has a distinct Machine ID.



To fold both cores with ATI X2 cards you have to be running XP. Couple of months ago I used to have 8 Clients - 4x 3870X2 - folding. But my elec. bill didn't like them running 24/7 

PS. It might be possible now with new drivers/client core fold with Vista. All I can say is that with XP is guarantee. 




dadi_oh said:


> Not to mention you have no place to live... according to your username anyways



+1 for the comment


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 7, 2009)

the bills aren't the reason my folding is cut back.(i don't pay them and hasn't really went up) im cutting back for the sake of the poor hardware. hope you guys understand but i don't have money to put into replacing hardware. I already am down an 9800GT and will be getting my 4th ATI card EVER to replace it.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you use something like rivatuner to crank the fans up to keep them cool?

I have a 9600GSO I've been running for months without a hitch.  CPUs for years.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Did you use something like rivatuner to crank the fans up to keep them cool?
> 
> I have a 9600GSO I've been running for months without a hitch.  CPUs for years.



i have been folding for about a year(less a few months) on my 9800GT and 5kBE from the first day i got it.Yes i used Riva tuner to turn the fan up(100% 24/7) and even UNDERCLOCKED the card because i didn't like temps over 70c and liked to keep them around 50-60c on the core. I even cleaned the thermal paste and cleaned the HS good every few months to keep temps down I have the side fan on my 300 blowing onto the card so air flow wasn't a problem


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm I wonder what kind of lifespan I can expect from my three 8800GS cards running at 80+C constantly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 8, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Hmm I wonder what kind of lifespan I can expect from my three 8800GS cards running at 80+C constantly



i don't think it will be too short unless the VRMS fail due to heat but the GPU should be fine they can handle hotter then that


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm just wondering what caused your 9800GT to quit.  If it had anything to do with the stress and constant current/heat I'd think my cards may not last too long


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 8, 2009)

Woot! Picked up another GTX260 for $135.00 on Newegg open box! These are MSI recertified's and run almost as fast a single core of the GTX295.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

*envy*


----------



## johnspack (Apr 8, 2009)

That's better guys!  All top 20 producers are red in colour.  But I'm still 19th,  pick me off!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot! Picked up another GTX260 for $135.00 on Newegg open box! These are MSI recertified's and run almost as fast a single core of the GTX295.



Time to call the electrician!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> That's better guys!  All top 20 producers are red in colour.  But I'm still 19th,  pick me off!!!!



Should be bumping you off tomorrow


----------



## johnspack (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent!  fold all you hungry ones!  come get 1 mil!  I love egging them on.......


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2009)

Well folks the time has come to say goodbye...................................


To my GTX260 that is  I'm sending her in for my GTX275 step up

In the meantime since I don't have any takers on 8800GS, I will fold those until I get my new GPU


----------



## Birdman86 (Apr 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't think it will be too short unless the VRMS fail due to heat but the GPU should be fine they can handle hotter then that



One of the two GF8800GT's I'm folding with is a Leadtek PX8800 GT ZL that has a reference PCB without any cooling for MOSFET's  The GPU stays at 70 degrees celsius under a Zalman cooler, but I don't know how hot the MOSFET's are.

Before I installed a desk fan to improve cooling, that card folded in a closed case with very hot air around it, but it is still alive and has completed 1487 WU's now. However, it gets unstable when shader clock exeeds 1700 MHz and sometimes changing current causes some clearly audible sounds from the MOSFET's.

Perhaps some cards die because of a poor thermal contact between MOSFET and thermal pad after the cooler has been reinstalled. The only way to get MOSFET's hotter than in my card should be to place the cooler above them without contact.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally figured out why my MSI GTX260 was constantly switching to 2D. It was not the card being OC'd nor the X35 mobo, turned out to be the old CRT monitor (remember those?). When I shut it off the DB connector must have turned off too. I installed a dummy plug on it and it has been working just fine since,,,


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like you need a penalty dak!

a little xs joke

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4581/34432868.jpg


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> Finally figured out why my MSI GTX260 was constantly switching to 2D. It was not the card being OC'd nor the X35 mobo, turned out to be the old CRT monitor (remember those?). When I shut it off the DB connector must have turned off too. I installed a dummy plug on it and it has been working just fine since,,,



Guess that's one benefit of XP over Vista, no dummies or other monitors needed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> I'm just wondering what caused your 9800GT to quit.  If it had anything to do with the stress and constant current/heat I'd think my cards may not last too long



i'm really not sure what caused it.I know i had it clocked high for folding a few times and hit about 89c alot at that clock but i didn't keep it there after seeing that. is it possible that it would just be faulty? BTW i had a 8800GT die on me not that long ago also. So IDK whats going on im almost 100% sure its not the PSU the rails are rock solid i checked them with a DMM and they didn't move hardly at all and Silverstone is a good PSU (if i still had a Hyper or Xclio PSU i would blame the PSU in a heart beat)


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Could just be faulty, yes. Maybe a bit weak to begin with and the stress popped it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Could just be faulty, yes. Maybe a bit weak to begin with and the stress popped it.



that vary well could be. i know my 7900GS was weak when i got it.(it would squeal when stressed) then after voltmoding it i got 1/2 of 3dmark done before i heard a pop and the screen went blank (and it was a new card about a month old ) anyways i am going to try to get it replaced.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, finally have both rigs back up and running.  It turns out my shader clocks were unstable on both my 8800GT's.  Now have them at 1836 and 1998.  The PNY just won't clock any higher, even with 1.3V vGPU so I backed it down some and set the clocks for 1836 and installed an Accelero S1 (moved the vf900 to a 8800GS in the other system).  I should be getting between 16 - 18k PPD now and have more stability on my main system when things get warm in the summer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Ok, finally have both rigs back up and running.  It turns out my shader clocks were unstable on both my 8800GT's.  Now have them at 1836 and 1998.  The PNY just won't clock any higher, even with 1.3V vGPU so I backed it down some and set the clocks for 1836 and installed an Accelero S1 (moved the vf900 to a 8800GS in the other system).  I should be getting between 16 - 18k PPD now and have more stability on my main system when things get warm in the summer.



That's good news beertintedgoggles! We missed your PPD while you were gone. With summer coming everyone needs to aim for higher stability with their rigs. I'm considering dropping clocks to avoid crashed and EUE's. *Remember everyone, removing side panels and using fans are the way to go when it comes to the summer heat.*


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Computer + box fan =


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

my asshole 295 stopped folding on both cores

i re setup the whole shebang and still failing.

swapped cards and same thing.

any ideas?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 9, 2009)

RMA it and get some single core cards.

That's all i can think off really.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally, only 18k away from 1mil for TPU.  Still in 20th place for top producers,  cmon guys!  I run a little 9800gtx and an 8800gs,  and the 9800 only runs part time.  Plus,  I only run both cards at stock clocks.  Please knock me out of 20th place!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm folding with my 4870 part time, you want more - get me a F@H client that works in crossfire!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 10, 2009)

IDK if you've already been told this, did you install a client for each GPU, you've also got to disable crossfire whenever you want to fold.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my asshole 295 stopped folding on both cores
> 
> i re setup the whole shebang and still failing.
> 
> ...



I'm RMA'ing my GTX 295 and getting 2 GTX 260 216sp. The 295's are too buggy for me and I can save a little $$$ with this deal. Right now i can only fold on the 2nd core of the card.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm RMA'ing my GTX 295 and getting 2 GTX 260 216sp. The 295's are too buggy for me and I can save a little $$$ with this deal. Right now i can only fold on the 2nd core of the card.



Newegg had 4 more of those open box MSI 260s last night.  Sold out in like 5 min though 

but I snagged one!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Newegg had 4 more of those open box MSI 260s last night.  Sold out in like 5 min though
> 
> but I snagged one!



Nice buy SparkyJJO. I got my 3rd MSI GTX260 today. It's the best deal on the web right now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

What's better, 96 shader 9600GSO or 8800GTS 320mb G80
Heat/noise is not a factor.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What's better, 96 shader 9600GSO or 8800GTS 320mb G80
> Heat/noise is not a factor.



Pick the one with the higher clock speed. They are almost the same except 9600 is 65nm so less power draw.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

The 8800GTS G80 would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What's better, 96 shader 9600GSO or 8800GTS 320mb G80
> Heat/noise is not a factor.



about same PPD the 8800GTS G80 would put out MORE heat and clock less


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

The GTS is cheaper, and I've always wanted a G80, they are so bad ass and huge. The 9600GSO would make more sense I agree.. I still have awhile to decide.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The GTS is cheaper, and I've always wanted a G80, they are so bad ass and huge. The 9600GSO would make more sense I agree.. I still have awhile to decide.



get the G80 thats what i would do


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd go the newer card... G80 are missing a few cool features like H264 acceleration and a thing called "power efficiency"


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I'd go the newer card... G80 are missing a few cool features like H264 acceleration and a thing called "power efficiency"



It's gonna be strictly a folding rig, and I don't pay for the electricity so I don't care


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's gonna be strictly a folding rig, and I don't pay for the electricity so I don't care



someone else that thinks the same way about electricity.... but keep in mind GOLBAL WARMING!!!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't seen any effects on global warming except for maybe getting an extra 6 feet of snow this past winter. lawlz. I know a lot of people on our F@H team are looking for random, various parts.. check out my FS thread if anyone wants. I have more than what is listed, just havent added it. Feel free to ask.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

So how much PPD would a G80GTS get anyway? I get like 2500-3000 on my 4870.. I can't wait for the new ATi client, if it ever comes out :shadedshu


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 11, 2009)

a g80 GTS? you would have to find a lucky one that reaches high shader and memory speeds to match your 4870 i would say. my 8800GTX was pulling about 5600. it's all in the memory and the memory bit rate..


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 11, 2009)

8800gts 320mb (g80)   3800ppd


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 8800gts 320mb (g80)   3800ppd


Just about dead on there Stanhemi. On some WU's I have gotten close to 4000, but this is max clock with tons of heat spewing off the card. I sold my G80 cards due to the inefficiency/heat that they produce. They don't clock as high as G92, but the shaders are more robust clock per clock.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 8800gts 320mb (g80)   3800ppd



My G/F's 9600GT attains similar PPD, generally closer to 4k recently though. Overclocked + vmod with an AC S1 + turbo module for cooling keeps it below 40C while folding. That's what I'd recommend if you want 8800GTS 320 performance with lower power consumption, many comparisons were made and the 9600GT was in between the 320 and 640 performance-wise. If you could snag a 9600GT for cheap, go for it! Great little cards!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice job from the newer folders,  first I finally got dumped from 20th producer position,  and TPU is producing nice daily scores!  Nice job all!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

call me crazy but i have a build planned for F@H.

here's what im thinking....

Asus P6T7 Supercomputer x58
i7 920 or xeon x5502
12gb crucial ddr3
7 gtx295s
7 16x pcie extenders
2x enermax 1250watt 
640gb WD hdd
custom build case
prolimatech megahalems


i'll probably come up with more later.

8threaded, 14gpu monster folder   

need to find some funding though


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2009)

Fit-if you are getting longer PCI-E extenders, get it from this place. It is cheaper and they make them quicker.


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 12, 2009)

lot of problem in the last few week ,cooked a 4850 and a mobo(main rig).i got the new mobo today now i'm waiting for my rma 4850, should be next week.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

they seem not to have what im needing.

EDIT: nevermind. found them.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Nevermind, found them.



Cool. I have 2 9" and 2 12" ones on the way for my farm (2X8800GS and 2X8800GTS). I tried running all four last week before I got my GX2 and I almost burned my fingers trying to remove the GTS's  These ribbons should alleviate some of the heat issues


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2009)

Whoa, like 2 days ago I checked our overall rank, we were 91.  Just now 88.  Either the team page doesn't get updated often, or I need to check more.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Whoa, like 2 days ago I checked our overall rank, we were 91.  Just now 88.  Either the team page doesn't get updated often, or I need to check more.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90885


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Cool. I have 2 9" and 2 12" ones on the way for my farm (2X8800GS and 2X8800GTS). I tried running all four last week before I got my GX2 and I almost burned my fingers trying to remove the GTS's  These ribbons should alleviate some of the heat issues



whats the price on them?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats the price on them?



$60ish for the 12" and $54 for the 9".


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive been folding for 2 weeks straight now. went from last place to rank 149/326.

the page is updated roughly every 12 hours. and 2 weeks ago we were ranked 93.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> Ive been folding for 2 weeks straight now. went from last place to rank 149/326.
> 
> the page is updated roughly every 12 hours. and 2 weeks ago we were ranked 93.



i'm at 67, and i'm only folding a few hours a day


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm at 67, and i'm only folding a few hours a day



2 weeks ago you were 66. your not folding at all . your score is going DOWN.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> 2 weeks ago you were 66. your not folding at all . your score is going DOWN.



i'm still way ahead of you! bwahahaha


----------



## morpha (Apr 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm still way ahead of you! bwahahaha



then you had better start folding. Cause ill be with you soon enough


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

How much PPD does a HD2900XT GDDR4 get?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How much PPD does a HD2900XT GDDR4 get?



off topic, wtf is a radeon 4800XT?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

HD 4870. I think X4800XT sounds cooler


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> HD 4870. I think X4800XT sounds cooler



sigh... the BIOS for my card calls itself an XT anyway.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm gonna make some modded drivers and modded bios and change my card to a X4870XT. It will make my PPD shoot up, because I said so.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I finally broke into the Top 20 for F@H for TPU.  I'm coming for you guys up there.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi guy's FahMon 2.3.99.1 is out now...so check for updates and download it, if you use FahMon that is


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2009)

We are now #87 ladies and gentlemen 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

I have also reclaimed my 4 spot on the daily producers list 

Dadi_oh-watch out bro I might be reclaiming that 3 spot by tomorrow


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2009)

Once I get my 8800GTS G80 folding rig and my HD 4850 X2 in my gaming rig I will be going back up 

I just need a CPU and RAM for my F@H rig which I have coming my way!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

im in 45th place and passed 200k pts today yay!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im in 45th place and passed 200k pts today yay!



Nice Fits! I'm looking forward to your future project.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im in 45th place and passed 200k pts today yay!





BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice Fits! I'm looking forward to your future project.



Yeah Fit, don't let us down. 

We are ALL looking to your new project very closely  Lets squeeze some bad ass PPD.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

id be climbing alot faster if i could ever get the 295 bugs worked out.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 15, 2009)

Where do I get one of those F@H Sig stat thingys?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 15, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Where do I get one of those F@H Sig stat thingys?



Over here:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

I am back folding again. I'm not going to push this 8800GT like i did the 9800GT but i want to get some work done again. so for now a I have 1 SMP, 1 normal CPU, 1 GPU If i feel like it i will setup my other rig again and run another SMP but i have been sick so haven't got it done


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 15, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Where do I get one of those F@H Sig stat thingys?









You can change the colors if you like. Just copy and paste into your sig.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll leave it as is for now till I decide on what colors I do want, then might need a little help in changing them, thanks Buck.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a test see if i did this right.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

would the rig in my sig be good enough to fold?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes you could fold on that. Every point helps!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

You could fold well on that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

alright sign me up i am going to dl this 
i had this on my ps3 but it ended up breaking because of folding


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

You need MOAR fans! Honestly why they put it on a console if the cooling isn't there...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You need MOAR fans! Honestly why they put it on a console if the cooling isn't there...



I think they deleted it on the new consoles or through an update because i had the 60gb and had to  pay 180 for another 60gb from sony since they had to build me one from scratch because they dont make them anymore


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

shouldn't have had to pay 180 for a 60gb, only difference is a different HDD. I'm pretty sure it's still on mine which is on the latest firmware, albeit under a different name.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

looks like i have the 295 up and folding on both cores.

now if i can just get all 4 going 

anyone have any male hdmi to female dvi adapters?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> looks like i have the 295 up and folding on both cores.
> 
> now if i can just get all 4 going
> 
> anyone have any male hdmi to female dvi adapters?



yep i got one. but you cant have it!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Fit, what ended up being the problem?



bogmali said:


> I have also reclaimed my 4 spot on the daily producers list



You just wait till I get my Quad Core rig and start my farm. :shakefist:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

windows 7 + windows 7 drivers dont like F@H yet.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

Switched back to Vista 64 to get it up and going?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

good god. lol when are they gonna make actual duial and quad core gpu's?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

On the same die? Wait for Larrabee. I'm pretty sure that was supposed to be multiple cores, one die. Or was Larrabee multi die cards?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

Larra's are supposively up to 32 x86 cores on a single die for grahpic rendering, at least thats what I last read. I want Nvidia and ATI to come out with mutlicore single die cards.. lol


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

What would you use for that? SMP? GPU2 wouldn't work. If its x86 cores I guess SMP, though it would only make 4 threads, and the affinity changer wouldn't work for Larrabee. So far as I know. I wonder what talk Larrabee has spawned in Folding circles.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You just wait till I get my Quad Core rig and start my farm. :shakefist:




 Not worried about you for now and I will cross that bridge when I get there


Nice going fit and very nice PPDs


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh you will be. You will be. 

/yoda


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> What would you use for that? SMP? GPU2 wouldn't work. If its x86 cores I guess SMP, though it would only make 4 threads, and the affinity changer wouldn't work for Larrabee. So far as I know. I wonder what talk Larrabee has spawned in Folding circles.



Good question. I have not a clue. All I know is Intel originally wanted to base the Larrabee on existing x86 architecture, and turn it into a multi core, multi die chip with so many cpu's that it would become a gpu when programmed right. lol As for the folding, I would assume it would be SMP, but because it's going to be a GPU, there may be a new release of GPU folding just for Larrabee and its coding?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh you will be. You will be.
> 
> /yoda




Have you seen how your lead over me is steadily decreasing young Jedi So you might wanna put some lead on that "farm" of yours


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

That's ok. I was once number 22 with my 8800GTX. Now I've lost a lot of ground due to new folders and not having a systen running all day for quite a while. But I'm building a new system that with slowly, maybe even rather quickly eat you and throw you back to the firey depths of hell > haha


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

The quad, motherboard and ram are days away. The HDD and cooling is a few days behind that. I still need my dual GTX 260s and PSU though. I'm scouring hard for those. I'm aiming for less that 200 CAD per card which is tough. I figure you'll probably catch up to me just in time for me to smoke you with the afterburners.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2009)

Ow, so now we have BlueFox and El Fiendo ganging up on me Bring it on peeps

Hey El- are you looking at other forums for your dual 260? If so, I'll keep an eye on them for you. What quad and mobo are you waiting for Intel or AMD based?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got a q9450, Intel DP45SG, and DDR3 on its way. And I've been searching Hardware Canucks and Red Flag Deals (both Canadian sites) in an attempt to save on shipping and handling. However because Canada charges more at its retail locations the deals haven't been so stellar on the cards. I've been looking to pick up at least core 216s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)

doh...i keep getting low point WUs. what happen to the high ones i was getting every time


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

I almost never get 1888s anymore. Usually I'm pulling in the 768s that work on the old Fahcore 11. 511 pointers have seen an increase and so have the 384s and 353s. From what I can guess, the flood of 1888s (old 1680s) has lessened because most of the new stuff has been processed. What happened to the 420 pointers? What'd they turn into again?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Ow, so now we have BlueFox and El Fiendo ganging up on me Bring it on peeps
> 
> Hey El- are you looking at other forums for your dual 260? If so, I'll keep an eye on them for you. What quad and mobo are you waiting for Intel or AMD based?



lawlz.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey El, Newegg has a distribution center in canada now, have you checked out the newegg canada website?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2009)

More expensive than our current e-tailers. We don't get the crazy nutso deals you guys do, and we have to pay to have it shipped from the US anyways. I'm aiming for used, I'd even take open box but I haven't seen one open box deal on Canadian Newegg. I assume we don't get those either.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2009)

You checked CL El Fiendo? What is the most amount that you can claim when shipping to Canada before they tag it with GET/VAT?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry, CL? 

And as far as I know, everything that is tagged as 'purchase' is subject to customs fee. Any amount. On top of that it seems to be around $10-20 more than shipping to Alaska would be for some unknown reason. I usually pay the customs fee straight to the mail lady when they deliver it. I think it can be bypassed by shipping it as 'gift', but...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not worried about you for now and I will cross that bridge when I get there
> 
> 
> Nice going fit and very nice PPDs





El Fiendo said:


> Oh you will be. You will be.
> 
> /yoda



Sound like a fold off. Place your bets now...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry, CL?



Craigslist man You've never heard of them before? Here is what I found in your neck of the woods.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2009)

Can anyone confirm something for me, I'm debating a larger memory card to fold better. Is this plausible? Do cards with more memory fold better?

Specifically the GTX275 1.5GB vs 896MB


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Can anyone confirm something for me, I'm debating a larger memory card to fold better. Is this plausible? Do cards with more memory fold better?
> 
> Specifically the GTX275 1.5GB vs 896MB


Memory has a small effect on folding. It's really the memory clocks, not size that produce more ppd. So, buy the cheaper card an o/c the mem.



bogmali said:


> Craigslist man You've never heard of them before? Here is what I found in your neck of the woods.


Thanks Bogmali, I'm quiting F@H and diving headfirst into WoW!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys!, I just joined today to help fight the good fight. So far I have 4 of my machine's running f@h (2 core2duo's "E6700@2.6ghz, E8400@4.01ghz", 1 amd x2@2.2ghz "939 socket", 1 core2quad "Q6600@3.0ghz). hopefully by the end of the weekend I'll have 10 to 15 machine's running f@h. 

Mindweaver


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys!, I just joined today to help fight the good fight. So far I have 4 of my machine's running f@h (2 core2duo's "E6700@2.6ghz, E8400@4.01ghz", 1 amd x2@2.2ghz "939 socket", 1 core2quad "Q6600@3.0ghz). hopefully by the end of the weekend I'll have 10 to 15 machine's running f@h.
> 
> Mindweaver




Well welcome aboard. What graphics cards do you have running? Most of the cards 2006 and newer will run folding at home. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


Bogmali, yes I've heard of Craigslist but my brain must've been fried. As you can see there isn't too much happening on that sucker there, and actually kijiji.ca is more active for classifieds. Unfortunately there isn't much there either.


And Buck, I can set you up with a level 80 warrior raid ready with a piece of tier 7 and a piece of tier 7.5 armor. I don't use it anymore and have cancelled the account.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Main pc E8400 w/ evga superclocked 285gtx
           E6700 w/ bfg 9600 gt
          4200x2 w/ 4670 
           q6600  w/ ati firegl v5600

I want to get another 285, and sli them soon. Only thing holding me back is.. I'm broke....lol

 Mindweaver


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure about that Fire GL, but if you check the GPU client setup thread in this sub forum, the rest will fold very, very nicely. Ask if you need help dude.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up El Fiendo. Seems to be working fine.. I'm going to check in the morning and see how it's doing.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

If you haven't already, I suggest getting Fahmon as it will give you one single window to check if anything is wrong. Also, if you post a screen shot we can tell you if the projected points per day you're getting is about right for that component (which indicates everything is in the clear). I believe there is a thread around with information on how to set that one up correctly, though its pretty self explanitory.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Main pc E8400 w/ evga superclocked 285gtx
> E6700 w/ bfg 9600 gt
> 4200x2 w/ 4670
> q6600  w/ ati firegl v5600
> ...



The *FireGL V5600 *is a hopped up HD2600XT(RV630 core) and is capable of folding GPU2


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, It's actually a workstation graphic card mainly for CAD work. I purchased it last year to beef up our Solidworks Box, and not spend a great deal on it. Really smooth running solidworks 2008 and 2009 plus AutoCAD 2008. Our CAD guy really likes it over the v3300 it replaced. 

Mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Buck I need to ask one more question before I go to bed. Currently I have version "6.23 
Windows XP/2003/Vista System tray client installer with viewer" installed on all machines.  	Does this version have GPU2? Thanks for all the help once again!

Night all 
Mindweaver


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Buck I need to ask one more question before I go to bed. Currently I have version "6.23
> Windows XP/2003/Vista System tray client installer with viewer" installed on all machines.  	Does this version have GPU2? Thanks for all the help once again!
> 
> Night all
> Mindweaver



There is a GPU2 tray client. I do not advocate using it. The viewer is not required to fold and this client is less efficient than the *console client*. Download console GPU2 and you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2009)

spoke too soon guys.... the NANs are back.

i dont understand it....

i folded all day... like 12 WU on this one card and now this crap again.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 16, 2009)

Well,  I'm finally in the mil club!  Looks like dark and El will be here soon too!  Fold out those rigs....


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I'm finally in the mil club!  Looks like dark and El will be here soon too!  Fold out those rigs....



Congrats johns 

The first MIL we never forget


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Congrats johns
> 
> The first MIL we never forget



Especially what he went through to get that first Million. Gonna start a F@H Millionaires club soon. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Especially what he went through to get that first Million. Gonna start a F@H Millionaires club soon. Keep an eye out for it.



I like the idea!!

BTW I will turn 5 MIL tomorrow 

BUCK, just noticed: 12 MIL for you today  don't forget the cake!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats to the newest Millionaire With the way the economy is going, I don't know how you guys do it


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh well, now you left me wondering...

...but fine! I'm a proud folding millionaire! at least!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of upgrading my dual ASUS 8800GS to maybe a pair of GTS250 so I've been searching and trying to determine what I should try to get out of the 8800GS cards.  Anyone have a ballpark figure??  I've been thinking I could get about $50 for each, they run all day long at 705/1782/1800 with the Glaciator heatsink (lapped).


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

50 sounds right for each. They are the TOP 384mb cards right? I purchased an evga 8800gs for my sis.. nice sold card.

2 GTS250's will give you a nice boost in speed.  


Mindweaver


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2009)

But, for a little bit more than the GTS250, you could move up to the 260/216.  I think the 250 is over-priced right now.  They should be in the $120-130 range, not $130-160 range.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-IGNEFL041609-_-VideoCards-_-LE4B-_-14150361


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Wicked. My new Q9450, Intel DP45SG, and DDR3 1333 just arrived. Steal of a deal (thanks Summit!). The HDDs and cooler are coming soon after. And as soon as I find the video cards and PSU, I'll have this up and running. Depending on how my foray into VMWare turns out, I might need to pick up a 64bit OS as well, as all I have is some spare 32bit XPs.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2009)

Very good point thebluebumblebee. Currently you can purchase xfx core edition 260/216 for 169.99 Free shipping @ newegg. Alot better choice for an extra 60 bucks. But newegg has 3 brands of GTS250's for 129.99 free shipping. Can't go wrong either way. Just remember the 250's are OC G92's.

Mindweaver


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

I picked up my GTS250's from ZZF for $124.99 each, I didn't realize that the prices went up. I will also put my 8800GS up for sale once I get my GTX275 step up.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 16, 2009)

I've had my eyes on the 216 core GTX260's but I've heard a lot of issues regarding heat (mainly VRM) and stability while folding.  I would be volt modding any card I get so I figure I would easily be able to get the shaders over 2000 with a 9800GTX/GTS250 (maybe even 8800GTS 512MB).  Another option would be to volt mod the pair I have right now even though ASUS decided not to use the standard PCB layout with these 8800GS.  Oh and yeah, they are the TOP models.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Man, GTX 260s are stupid in pricing right now. Retailers are selling them for 220-250 CAD, which is around normal for Canadians (exchange rate and about$20-30 dollar additional). However used prices are all only about $5-20 dollars less than the retailers. For instance the best I found so far was used $160 USD shipped, going for new $175 USD online (with Newegg free shipping). Guess the prices on them have recently tanked and people haven't quite adjusted seeming they paid in higher. It might be worth it to me to just go new on these.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

joined


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been folding on my new HD4890 for the past 2 days, its been going about 370 iter/sec


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there anyway to enable the 2nd core on my 3870x2 to fold along with the 1st working core?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Is there anyway to enable the 2nd core on my 3870x2 to fold along with the 1st working core?




Yes there is, hit up mmaakk-he's our resident ATI subject matter expert


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yes there is, hit up mmaakk-he's our resident ATI subject matter expert



Uoooohhh. I didn't know I was all that 

But thanks bogmali


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2009)

And a double thanks to Buck,  since I can't click twice!  You've made me keep it up even though things got bad.  Here's to my gtx280 getting back here soon!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 17, 2009)

johnspack said:


> And a double thanks to Buck,  since I can't click twice!  You've made me keep it up even though things got bad.  Here's to my gtx280 getting back here soon!


Thanks. Once your 280 comes back you will be well on your way to 2 million.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 18, 2009)

one day of the gtx295 working right got me up 2 places.. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

if i could only keep it going....


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 18, 2009)

I told you I was coming for you NASTY.  Just hit 68th on the list from the 200 range.  Its good to set a goal, even if its unreachable.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> There is a GPU2 tray client. I do not advocate using it. The viewer is not required to fold and this client is less efficient than the *console client*. Download console GPU2 and you will be happier in the long run.



I know the viewer takes a lot when you have it open, but I thought the systray was about the same as the console when kept minimized in the systray?  I've been using the systray myself, kind of odd in a way I guess since I usually opted for console stuff previously.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used both and found no difference between them efficiency-wise on my 260. I like the systray version for the implementation of the systray icon and that's it...I don't care about the viewer, it does the job for me. I wish the SMP client had a systray option (maybe I missed it?).


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah that's the main reason I use the systray I think, keeps my taskbar clear of excess buttons.  I tend to close things down and that could be a bad thing  It is out of the way on the systray.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used both the console and system tray version (tested over a few days), as long as you have the app minimized there was no difference at all in your PPD.

Edit:  I like the system tray version better since when it's minimized it does not stay in your taskbar (at least with XP)


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 19, 2009)

I too like systray...Win7 build 7077 seems to allow me to OC my GPU's further. Very stable O/S.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2009)

Moved up a slot again folks, we are now #86 Keep up the great folding


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 19, 2009)

The 511pt nightmare is back 

I have at the moment 5 clients folding 511pt WU, my GTX260 was hitting 85C , I had to bump the fan to 100%


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 19, 2009)

2 of my GTX 260's bit the dust from me replacing TIM, so they're going in for RMA.  Don't know how they really got fucked up though.


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Moved up a slot again folks, we are now #86 Keep up the great folding



*Well Done Team TPU !!!  *


----------



## dak1640 (Apr 19, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> 2 of my GTX 260's bit the dust from me replacing TIM, so they're going in for RMA.  Don't know how they really got fucked up though.


Wow, I never heard of something like that, are you sure they are dead? What TIM...AS5? If so, make sure you don't overdue it on the chip surface, it's conductive. Try an alcohol wash and reapply, it may still work.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 19, 2009)

Capacitive


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 19, 2009)

*Getting ready for summer!*

Here in Toronto we are getting +20C already and my rigs ain't that happy.

So... lets spin some fans up!







-


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2009)

dak1640 said:


> Wow, I never heard of something like that, are you sure they are dead? What TIM...AS5? If so, make sure you don't overdue it on the chip surface, it's conductive. Try an alcohol wash and reapply, it may still work.


I started to get high temps and GPU crashes with my GTX 260's. I replaced the stock TIM with Tuniq TX-2 and temps are 10c lower with a higher OC. I think I may have cooked the stock TIM during the last month folding 24/7 with aggressive o/c's, not to mention that one run @ 105c..


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> not to mention that one run @ 105c..



How did it get that hot ? Didn't you notice it and turn the fan up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How did it get that hot ? Didn't you notice it and turn the fan up


Came home from work and noticed it. Fan was @ 100% and the funny thing was the card was putting out 9K ppd, Sound like a bad o/c or a voltage issue. Re-booted and everything was fine. Has not happened since.



mmaakk said:


> The 511pt nightmare is back
> 
> I have at the moment 5 clients folding 511pt WU, my GTX260 was hitting 85C , I had to bump the fan to 100%



Oh, they are back. Out of 14 GPU's , I have 8 of them folding 511pt WU's.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Does 3k PPD 8800GTS G80 on a 384 point sound normal?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does 3k PPD 8800GTS G80 on a 384 point sound normal?


Yes, it's normal for stock clocks. Overclocked you should get 3800+ out of it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

it gets unstable past 560


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> it gets unstable past 560



Is it a core A1 version?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

No idea.. I just had the cooler off too. I took a video of it, I will look over it to see if my crappy phone camera picked it up.
Seems the highest I can get it is 575, after that OCCT crashes.
Says A2 at the end of the IHS.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> it gets unstable past 560



Don't worry about core speed so much as shaders.  I've found little to no difference in ppd on the core so I've slowed the core down a little bit on my 8800GS cards to keep heat down a little.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow ok, pumping the shaders up to 1420(stock core) gave me 3100 vs 2800 of before. I will try getting higher now.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 20, 2009)

Came home today seen my numbers were way down and found three of my comps had shut down. Reset em think maybe auto updates did it thought i had em shut down but who knows so maybe tomorrows numbers will be better.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Came home today seen my numbers were way down and found three of my comps had shut down. Reset em think maybe auto updates did it thought i had em shut down but who knows so maybe tomorrows numbers will be better.



Yeah it did that to me the other day cause I have Windows Update on Auto


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yeah it did that to me the other day cause I have Windows Update on Auto



I had the same. I turned it off, but like Mx I found mine 're-enabled' itself somehow. It seems to be off for good right now. But one of these days I'm sure it will try something shifty.


----------



## morpha (Apr 20, 2009)

Rank 85 now guys.. lets make a push for the top!...

I know I am...making a push for the top 50....


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Came home from work and noticed it. Fan was @ 100% and the funny thing was the card was putting out 9K ppd, Sound like a bad o/c or a voltage issue. Re-booted and everything was fine. Has not happened since.



Ah right I thought you watched it go to 105 degrees. Wierd how warm must that room have been for that eh ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

sorry guys but my folding is going to come to a stop. I sold one of my rigs. I killed my CPU in my main rig. The Sempron keeps getting errors the Phenom IDK WTF is going on with it. So ATM i don't have a rig to fold on.my 8800GT is just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry guys but my folding is going to come to a stop. I sold one of my rigs. I killed my CPU in my main rig. The Sempron keeps getting errors the Phenom IDK WTF is going on with it. So ATM i don't have a rig to fold on.my 8800GT is just sitting there doing nothing.



Ill dedicate my next fold to you


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 21, 2009)

my next fold is hereby dedicated to P O S pc, 
RIP P O S old cpu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> my next fold is hereby dedicated to P O S pc,
> RIP P O S old cpu



Thank you


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe you should change your username, it is bringing you bad luck


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Maybe you should change your username, it is bringing you bad luck



NEVER!  now you know why i have that user name


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey BUCK NASTY what clocks have you been running your MSI GTX260s at ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> Hey BUCK NASTY what clocks have you been running your MSI GTX260s at ?


MSI 260 55nm 216sp @ 685/1450/1100/stock volts


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2009)

My production may go down a fair bit for the next little while.  I have to devote both of my computers to the IL2 1946: Canvas Knights project until at least the end of summer.  I will still fold any spare (nightime ect) cycles I have.  Fold On!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 25, 2009)

We're down a cool 70k already. Though I noticed buck has recently gone from 65k ish back up to 90k ish. I'd assume whatever problems were plaguing him are on the mend. However Mmaakk just got slaughtered and is down to 1.5k ish daily. It sucks because I want to offer help but I don't think there is anything I can offer. We might have to make a thread titled 'Team Injury List'.

Whichever the cause, I hope everyone can resolve their issues with relative ease. I know my own computer issues always frustrate the piss out of me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> We're down a cool 70k already. Though I noticed buck has recently gone from 65k ish back up to 90k ish. I'd assume whatever problems were plaguing him are on the mend. However Mmaakk just got slaughtered and is down to 1.5k ish daily. It sucks because I want to offer help but I don't think there is anything I can offer. We might have to make a thread titled 'Team Injury List'.
> 
> Whichever the cause, I hope everyone can resolve their issues with relative ease. I know my own computer issues always frustrate the piss out of me.



mmaakk is out of town right now, so I have turned on a couple extra machines to help in his absence. Most teams are down in the last week due to the 511 pt WU's. I know everyone is having their issues with heat now spring is here(summer for me already in Fla). I see some of the 59XX WU's are being thrown into the mix and they help keep the heat down. *If you are having and difficulties, please post and we may be able to help you.* Good Job and Keep Folding Guy's!


----------



## morpha (Apr 25, 2009)

Winter here in AUSTRALIA, and my folding rig keeps my room nice and warm (4870's are hot hot HOT!)


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope to have my water blocks here within the next two weeks.

Will add my two 4870's to the mix when they arrive.....and still on the lookout for another 260 to match up with the one I have, if anyone has a 260GTX 216SP for sale let me know


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mmaakk is out of town right now, so I have turned on a couple extra machines to help in his absence.










I'LL BE BACK tonight!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm now back folding for you guys again. I picked up my CPU today.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2009)

is anyone folding any more? Stats are not moving on the team thread much.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2009)

Still folding here and #2 in the daily producers list until mmaakk gets back

Hey El-I'm slowly creeping up there bro So watcha gonna do about it


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 25, 2009)

had some issues hope they are straightened out will see Hey question while im here got a Asus 650 board and want to run 2 cards on it. Do they have to be same shader count? Got a 8800 gts 320 and a 9600 gso 96 shader. Will this work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Do they have to be same shader count? Got a 8800 gts 320 and a 9600 gso 96 shader. Will this work? Thanks in advance.




Both of those cards have same shader. 9600GSO is essentially an 8800GS which is equivalent to an 8800GTS. Only difference (on some models) is the memory on-board and the GTS is a G80 as oppose to the GSO being a G92. Bottomline,  the G92 cards are mostly power-efficient They will work just fine


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 26, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> had some issues hope they are straightened out will see Hey question while im here got a Asus 650 board and want to run 2 cards on it. Do they have to be same shader count? Got a 8800 gts 320 and a 9600 gso 96 shader. Will this work? Thanks in advance.


Let me know if you need help setting it up for dual cards. The 8800GTS 320 will produce slightly more PPD and *twice as much heat* as a 9600GSO.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well all my 260's seem to hate me and have gone bad, 2 already have been set up for RMA, the third just died on me while I was re doing my water block on my CPU.  Leaves me with just the GTS 250 for now.  With moving soon, not sure how much I will be able to contribute due to lack of internet at the new place and now having to pay the electricity bill myself.  If any one knows how to get a 7600GS to fold, please let me know.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hey El-I'm slowly creeping up there bro So watcha gonna do about it




Actively searching for a PSU. I also almost had 2 'GTX 260 216 55nm' cards lined up until the guy laid down that he wanted enough to purchase a GTX295, and I told him even if he asked new prices for them he wasn't going to have enough to purchase a GTX 295. So... yea.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

@dark i don't think it is possible to fold on a 7xxx card. If so i wouldn't have sold my 7900gs


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let me know if you need help setting it up for dual cards. The 8800GTS 320 will produce slightly more PPD and *twice as much heat* as a 9600GSO.



OK i got 2 9600 gso also 1 is 320 the other 768 and yea any help is appreciated.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

quick question i am ready to start folding but before i do would i need fast internet?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question i am ready to start folding but before i do would i need fast internet?



No not at all, you only need your internet to upload / download work units so any connection will do.

Also welcome to the team


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> No not at all, you only need your internet to upload / download work units so any connection will do.
> 
> Also welcome to the team



sweet 
is there a banner or something a can put in my sig?

and is the high performance client the better choice for me?
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> sweet
> is there a banner or something a can put in my sig?
> 
> and is the high performance client the better choice for me?
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther



Yes you can grab the pic in my sig and use it if you like 

Download the GPU Console 6.23 client to use with your card, it seems to be the best client.

I see you have a 4870x2, you can run two instances of the client with this card I think.

Maybe some of the other guy's can help you set that up (I have not run dual clients from the one card before )


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yes you can grab the pic in my sig and use it if you like
> 
> Download the GPU Console 6.23 client to use with your card, it seems to be the best client.
> 
> ...



i just picked the first one in the list when you click download now 

just started running it 
is it too soon to see scores?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

That is OK 

You can use FahMon to monitor your clients progress.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

alright i have it setup 
how would i add it to that 
i clicked add client and did the location to it in
but it wont show it just says N/A?

f@H is gpu based?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> alright i have it setup
> how would i add it to that
> i clicked add client and did the location to it in
> but it wont show it just says N/A?
> ...



For the location did you use C:\Users\_username_\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home\

Yes the GPU2 client is for folding with graphics crads.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> For the location did you use C:\Users\_username_\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home\
> 
> Yes the GPU2 client is for folding with graphics crads.



i am going to remove F@H off this computer since i am upgrading my cpu/mobo/ram and making a F@H rig with the current cpu/mobo/ram but i need to get a psu/case/gpu for it 

if anyone has anything i am willing to trade stuff in my sig for parts for my F@H rig


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 26, 2009)

just had my first 18k day so maybe im back on track. Fingers crossed.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 27, 2009)

Just snagged a PCP&C Silencer 750w Quad. Now I just need my GTX 260s. Bogmali! Stop upgrading your hardware. If you upgrade your hardware whilst I attempt to upgrade mine, then you will still outpace me. This is quite clearly unfair in the rules I just made up for our Fold Off. If you do not cease and desist, I'll make vague sexual references at you.

Oh, does anyone know if I can still snag a legit Key for Windows 7 betas? I want to have a 64 bit OS on this so I can use VMWare (and also try out Win7). I'm sure I can find downloads of the beta but I don't really want to use a keygen, and seeming I've never looked into this before I know absolutely nothing.


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Just snagged a PCP&C Silencer 750w Quad. Now I just need my GTX 260s. Bogmali! Stop upgrading your hardware. If you upgrade your hardware whilst I attempt to upgrade mine, then you will still outpace me. This is quite clearly unfair in the rules I just made up for our Fold Off. If you do not cease and desist, I'll make vague sexual references at you.
> 
> Oh, does anyone know if I can still snag a legit Key for Windows 7 betas? I want to have a 64 bit OS on this so I can use VMWare (and also try out Win7). I'm sure I can find downloads of the beta but I don't really want to use a keygen, and seeming I've never looked into this before I know absolutely nothing.




ygpm


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 27, 2009)

Muahahaha. Thanks Stanhemi.

Now the last thing I need is to conjure up some cheap GTX 260s 216s. Unfortunately this is proving to be the hardest. For the time being though I'm going to run a 9800GTX in the second rig, which will allow me to get the q9450 up and running. I'll fend you off yet Bogmali, you doer of evil.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice, all my rigs are now dust-free, up and running back to the folding duties


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome back mmaakk!


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 27, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Welcome back mmaakk!



Thanks mx500torid.

I guess bogmali isn't that happy with my return


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 27, 2009)

Bogmali is going to get a whole lot more facefuls of steaming hot unhappy as my plans near completion. Woe unto him.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, a lot of mentioning of me on here

I was busy swapping out my main rig and converting it into a Core i7 (sorry El). Finally done and my GTX275 just started folding too (sorry again El). Welcome back Mmaakk, let's see if you can regain your old spot.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 27, 2009)

Curses! No seriously, curses. You'll be topping me in PPD. Hands down. Mind you, there's a K9A2, 9950BE, for sale here. I've got 2 people offering PSUs that could work so I could pick up a spare. All I'd need is a good cooler and 4 x 'something nice' nVidia cards. Eh damn. My bank balance. My poor bank balance.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 27, 2009)

Now all I need is 3 others and 1400 - 1500 CAD to spare. Hmm. 

800 USD GPU

180 USD CPU Mobo Ram

30 USD Cooler

Proabably 100 CAD extra for additional shipping to Canada charges.

100 CAD PSU


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2009)

My semperon + 8800GTS folding rig should be up this week. Just waiting on the CPU!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys....

our WCG team needs some help here on TPU.

you can "crunch" on your cpu while you fold on your gpu's and your machine will still run very smooth for every day usability.

i invite you to help us here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784

alot of us "crunchers" are folding at the same time.

Kursah, me, dark2099, cyberdruid, just to name a few.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> alot of us "crunchers" are folding at the same time.
> 
> Kursah, me, dark2099, cyberdruid, just to name a few. *[You forgetting someone]*




Eh.....Thanks Fit


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Eh.....Thanks Fit



LOL. No kidding... Seriously guys, for those who are using GPU only for folding, WCG is a great way to use your excess processing power!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah yeah,,,, i know.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah yeah,,,, i know.



I will no longer buy any of your HW:shadedshu

Kidding aside, I know some of you in here that complain, bitch, whine about how they can't fold with their current setup (cough...pos_pc....cough...el fiendo...cough), well you can still contribute to a worthy cause when you use your "non-folding" HW to crunch for TPU

Put it this way El-Fiendo, I can put some serious hurting on you on two different sub-forums That goes for you as well mmaakk


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh my hardware can fold just fine. My 'in progress' setup is hitting bumps because I can't find the parts. But if you so wish it, once I get my farm up here (and walloping you), I'll start planning a crunching farm. Finances permitting.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> But if you so wish it, once I get my farm up here (and walloping you)



You know what I really wish bro............is for you to get started already I got good headstart so you have a lot of catching up to do

Mmaakk-I know you read my post already so...........................watcha gonna about it


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 28, 2009)

I will end everything you know. In a friendly competitive sort of way.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

^^

You know me......I'm game


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 28, 2009)

The daily PPD will look like this in a few weeks:








El Fiendo / Mmaakk / Buck


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> The daily PPD will look like this in a few weeks:
> 
> 
> http://pro.corbis.com/images/CB067824.jpg?size=572&uid={5314AD0F-A095-4E50-A724-2B298B6C8BF1}
> ...


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Put it this way El-Fiendo, I can put some serious hurting on you on two different sub-forums That goes for you as well mmaakk



I hope you have something HUGE coming UP 

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=10&t=50711

'Cos I'm back at my 25~30K PPD but... your 24H PPD isn't looking that nice 

AND btw I guess you have to kill my daily PPD + add 4.5 million before talking to me 
.
.
.
jk 

Bring 'em on!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> add 4.5 million



I can hang with you for the most part except that one right there


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I can hang with you for the most part except that one right there



So, in which act of the dance El Fiendo joins the Party


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I can hang with you for the most part except that one right there



I'm willing to help you out some.I will fold under your name for a week if you give me your folding name. it may not help much but its still alittle more PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone interested in starting some intramural folding teams? With all this smack talk it seems to be the next logical step.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> So, in which act of the dance El Fiendo joins the Party




He is trying to unseat me on the daily producers top three list :shadedshu while I'm trying (very hard) to hold you off


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> So, in which act of the dance El Fiendo joins the Party




I'll be joining the dance and taking the lead once I get my PSU and GTX 260s. Soon my pretties, soon.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With all this smack talk it seems to be the next logical step.




 Don't get it wrong Buck, it's all for a good cause. 



			
				BUCK NASTY said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in starting some intramural folding teams?



Not a bad idea, I'm down

BTW, I will not be folding my CPU's anymore as I've diverted their attention to crunching WCG style (for TPU off course)


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

*"smack talk" folding@home*

Hehe, what about a "smack talk" thread??

UOAAA a love the competition 

...in the end, who wins is F@H. *Competition generates (for us) more Work Units done*


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hehe, what about a "smack talk" thread??
> 
> UOAAA a love the competition
> 
> ...in the end, who wins is F@H. *Competition generates (for us) more Work Units done*




And it will increase our profile (maybe rally others to join).

And if we make a smack talk thread, something tells me I'd be the main contributor.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hehe, what about a "smack talk" thread??
> 
> UOAAA a love the competition
> 
> ...in the end, who wins is F@H. *Competition generates (for us) more Work Units done*



Here you go, enjoy!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92708


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And if we make a smack talk thread, something tells me I'd be the main contributor.




Eh......Please don't get me started...........As my man Doc Holliday would say "Say When"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm heading out of town tonite for 4 blissful days of Mountain Biking @ Tsali in North Carolina. Gonna leave only my 4 main rigs running, so my PPD will be down a bit. Back to full power Sunday night.


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 29, 2009)

cool have a nice mountain bike trip and take care of you


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm heading out of town tonite for 4 blissful days of Mountain Biking @ Tsali in North Carolina. Gonna leave only my 4 main rigs running, so my PPD will be down a bit. Back to full power Sunday night.



Have fun Buck! You deserve 

Forget about folding during your riding. We'll take care of the house 

mmaakk


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Forget about folding during your riding. We'll take care of the house
> 
> mmaakk




+1......You know we will


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2009)

Man I miss my palit gtx280,  I hope they send me a gtx285.  Just running that thing at night would really boost my production!  Time for me to track my shipment I guess....  Been almost 2 months now,  and no word.
Edit:  just tracked my shipment,  Palit received my card April 2.  Guess I'll just wait.....


----------



## stanhemi (May 2, 2009)

i got my new  Quad yesterday    i still need to o/c this baby


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i got my new  Quad yesterday    i still need to o/c this baby
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090502/IMAG0003934.jpg




Nice....I'm waiting for mine myself.


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2009)

Fellow folders, a potential (confirmed now) folder needs help with some spare hw that you have laying around. I've pledged some of my stuff already but he is still in need of 2 things. Can anybody help out? 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93111


l


----------



## stanhemi (May 5, 2009)

I'm getting 5300 ppd with my new quad   vmware smp client


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

Nice stanhemi 

Why is it showing twice in the fahmon??


----------



## stanhemi (May 5, 2009)

i need to run 2 client,each client use 2 core.i'm using VMWare smp2 client.
i also try 4 core on the same client but i only get 3000ppd.


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i need to run 2 client,each client use 2 core.i'm using VMWare smp2 client.
> i also try 4 core on the same client but i only get 3000ppd.



Cool, never heard about VMWare SMP2 before. Good to know.

ohhh sh!t  I don't have any QuadCore


----------



## stanhemi (May 5, 2009)

your cpu need to support virtualization dual or quad,you can run the vmware smp2 client on your e8400 

it use fahcore_a2 instead of a1 (dual core cpu with nvidia card only,ati need almost 100% of 1 core  )

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100498063


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2009)

I will soon break into the TPU top 100


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

I've learned an annoying and somewhat expensive lesson. Don't ever listen to what they tell you. According to everyone (APC and Staples) my UPS should be enough to last for 12 minutes which should outlast any brownout. No, it doesn't last 3 seconds. Even though they're salesmen just trying to make a buck, if they'd told me I'd need a bigger model I'd have gone out and purchased a bigger model. Now I've made a 75 dollar purchase that's 2 months too many to be returned. I'm going to attempt to resale it but the whole point of these is the warranty they provide and I'm not so sure how that's going to work out being transferred. All in all, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## Luke (May 5, 2009)

you would be over taxing the UPS how many VA is it and what you running off it


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

It's a 550VA, and I'm running a cable modem,wireless router and just my tower in my specs off it. My monitor isn't on the battery. Nothing else, no speakers or anything of the like.

I figured I was overloading it and was saying that in my correspondence to APC. However they believe that it isn't overloading it. I wouldn't have purchased it in the first place, I'd have gotten a bigger model, if I wasn't told that it was going to handle the load at about 50% its overall capacity. I figured I'd overestimate and say I was actually more like 75% its capacity if they were telling me 50%. 

Currently asking them what the options for resale are when it comes to warranty. I have 2 of the exact same model and quite frankly the new one is just an expensive paperweight at this point.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 5, 2009)

Just as an experiment, I wonder if you could plug the one UPS (1) into your other UPS (2) to increase your run time.  That way if power goes out, UPS 2 runs on battery power and outputs 120VAC to the other UPS 1 which thinks everything is still perfect.  When UPS 2 discharges, then UPS 1 kicks on.  Or just take the batteries out of the one UPS and connect them in parallel with the batteries of the other so that the DC voltage stays the same but you have twice the capacity.  I've read about using deep cycle marine batteries in place of UPS batteries, only problem is with the cheap UPS models you may have problems calibrating the device so that it knows how much run time its capable of with the "new" batteries.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

I like the idea of daisy chaining them. That's innovative to say the least. As for it not being calibrated to know the capacity, I've got it set to 'shut down after 5 minutes on battery' instead of 'shutdown if only x time remaining'. Chances are I won't even hit the 5 minutes running on battery. I just don't want the damn power fluctuations effing me up. We get a fair number of them.

Failing all this I'll look into reselling it, but I'm not sure how well that will work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I like the idea of daisy chaining them. That's innovative to say the least. As for it not being calibrated to know the capacity, I've got it set to 'shut down after 5 minutes on battery' instead of 'shutdown if only x time remaining'. Chances are I won't even hit the 5 minutes running on battery. I just don't want the damn power fluctuations effing me up. We get a fair number of them.
> 
> Failing all this I'll look into reselling it, but I'm not sure how well that will work.



Sounds like there's a demand for them so they should sell easily.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

Yea but I don't know how the warranty they offer will transfer. I'm currently asking that question with APC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2009)

I'd try to get APC to force the vendor to take them back, or to give you full credit toward the purchase of larger units.  Call APC's customer service, not tech support, and ask them if they can help.  Maybe threaten to buy XYZ brand instead. Did you ask for your money back from Staples, or did you ask for credit toward another purchase?  There's a big difference between a return and a return with the intention of purchasing something else.

Edit: Keep us updated, please.  I know I'd scratch APC off of my list of people I will do business with if they won't help you!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

Yea, I'm currently waiting on the response emails. I may try Staples with the upgrade path. We'll see. I offered to APC that I'd be willing to use this as a credit to purchase a higher rated model (more money for them) but I'm not sure how they'll go with that.


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2009)

This has been the week from hell. My points have fell like a rock. The 4850 is constantly getting the gpu recovery message, all my other comps have been rebooting. xp updates even tho i got updates turned off. All I can say is GRRRRRRRRRR!!! Hope i can get this straightened out. 18k ppd to 5k ppd . And the ones i have been getting done give hardly any points, very frustrating. Nothing else has changed all my cpus are crunching and i never had them on smp. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DrPepper (May 6, 2009)

Okay I've been using the gpu client for a while now and for some reason the gpu only works in bursts when it used to be continuous. I can tell because it squeels for a second then pauses for 4 also it only does calculations for a second then stops, any idea why.


----------



## stanhemi (May 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Okay I've been using the gpu client for a while now and for some reason the gpu only works in bursts when it used to be continuous. I can tell because it squeels for a second then pauses for 4 also it only does calculations for a second then stops, any idea why.



are you using ''get and set cpu affinity''


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2009)

PCP&C 750W power supply and GTX 260 216 just arrived. Rig 'Folding for Craigles' will be online tonight.

Edit: Because he'll hate the name more, 'Folding for Sir Craigithy Craigles: The Harry Potter of Washington State'. I don't know if I can successfully name the rig that. We'll see.

Oh, and the warranty on my UPS is fully transferable. They do offer a upgrade program, but my current UPS will only get me a max of 25% discount. I'm thinking I'll sell the brand new one and trade in my older one for whatever discount I can get.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Question fellow folders? In one of my machines I have a ATI 3850. I'm wondering would it be better to purchase a second 3850 @ 59 bucks and crossfire the two, or just bite the bullet, and grab a 4850 1gb? Then later obtain another 4850. 

Currently newegg offers the XFX 4850 1gb for $138 free shipping (no crossfire cable... bastards)... I know for gaming the 4850 should be equivalent too the 2x 3850's, but does anyone know the folding numbers for either or both? Thanks


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2009)

Not sure on figures, maybe someone else will have those cards, but my 3870 got ~1600-1800PPD and my 4870 ~3000.
Your PPD would probably be slightly less on each card, but if it was me I would go with the 4850 if you are going to use it for gaming as well.

EDIT:Congrats on the new card EL,


----------



## stanhemi (May 6, 2009)

my 4850 512mb @ 675/993   2500-4000ppd (for the last 2 week my ppd is around 3200ppd 384 pt and 477pt WU and drop at 2500ppd for the 511pt WU)


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Thanks again Oily_17!

That's not my main rig for gaming. I use it when I host a lan party for anyone with out gaming equipment... he he he I have a EVGA GTX285 for my gaming needs. Plus it's my g/f's PC she only plays hidden object games. Not very graphic intense. But, I would like to contribute more to folding.


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2009)

Yes as StanHEMI has said it really depends on the work units and PPD can fluctuate alot.

Although you would see a slight improvement with the 4850, or you could stick a 285 in there as well


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Yea, the 511pt kept cutting of my PC with the "bfg 9600 gt OC" cause of heat (single slot cooler).


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2009)

Those 511's are killers, my 9600GSO hate them


----------



## DrPepper (May 6, 2009)

Christ last night WCG and FAH gpu client both crashed and I got nothing done


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Christ last night WCG and FAH gpu client both crashed and I got nothing done



I had 1 of my rigs down this morning as well, I think it was a heat issue with mine.

I will have to sort this mess on my bench out and get some proper cooling.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks again Oily_17!
> 
> That's not my main rig for gaming. I use it when I host a lan party for anyone with out gaming equipment... he he he I have a EVGA GTX285 for my gaming needs. Plus it's my g/f's PC she only plays hidden object games. Not very graphic intense. But, I would like to contribute more to folding.



So it sounds like you have a X-fire MOBO and you Fold.  A GTS250 will Fold much better, but of course you will not be able to SLI.  You could still get 2 cards (identical SP's) and Fold.  Can you say 9-11,000 PPD?  Cost would be the same.  Now maybe AMD will get their slow Folding figured out........


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

I feel your pain.. I added WCG to my AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ that i have folding with a ati 4670.. It crashed overnight Tuesday... I've removed the side panel and add a slot cooler to pull heat from the 4670. The CPU is @ 42c and the GPU is at 38c both at load.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Yea, it's a p45 board with crossfire. The gts250 G92's are nice, but I just gave away an evga 8800 gts G92 512mb card. The gts250 are rebranded 9800 gtx+ cards, but the 9800 gtx+ cards are rebranded G92 8800 gts 512mb cards. If I went with nvida I would use a gtx260 216 card. 

I have never setup a crossfire box.. just figure it would be fun since the price is right.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

My 8800's (GS and GTS) love those 511 WU's I cranked up the shader and fan speeds on those and I get 15K-16K PPD out of them.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I loved my 8800 gts, but I fell head over heals for the GTX285 (Plus I had some extra cash.. Who needs both kidneys?...).

And it folds very nicely!.. lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I have never setup a crossfire box.. just figure it would be fun since the price is right.



Ah, I see.  This is a X-Fire experiment, not a Folding machine per say.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Yes and No.. If it wasn't for folding.. I wouldn't even consider upgrading, but if i'm going to upgrade then more the experience the better. Right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2009)

What about the 4770?

Edit: Has anyone heard how it Folds?  Are the power usages lower?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

4770 look good i just wish they had better coolers. The only bottle neck I see is the 128bit memory interface. They are beating the stock 4830's in most benchmarks.


----------



## morpha (May 7, 2009)

I have been folding on a single 4870 gpu


----------



## johnspack (May 7, 2009)

gawd i wish palit would send me back my 280/285.  So much folding to do.....


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What about the 4770?
> 
> Edit: Has anyone heard how it Folds?  Are the power usages lower?



TPU has a new review on the ASUS TOP 4890 that has the 4770 512mb's folding benchmark (PPD = 2835.7) After seeing how low the numbers are for ATI cards..  I'm going to drop a 9600 gt in that machine until, I can afford a gtx260 or gtx275.

Does anyone know the folding PPD for a 8600 gt 512mb card? I'm think'n about changing out the 4670 card. I have a few 8600 gt's. Thanks for any help!


----------



## stanhemi (May 7, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> TPU has a new review on the ASUS TOP 4890 that has the 4770 512mb's folding benchmark (PPD = 2835.7) After seeing how low the numbers are for ATI cards..  I'm going to drop a 9600 gt in that machine until, I can afford a gtx260 or gtx275.
> 
> Does anyone know the folding PPD for a 8600 gt 512mb card? I'm think'n about changing out the 4670 card. I have a few 8600 gt's. Thanks for any help!



1500-1800 ppd


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2009)

Thanks stanhemi!

That's about the same as the 4670 512mb's ppd.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2009)

Pull the 4670 out of there and put in 2 8600GT's!  Double your PPD on that machine!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Pull the 4670 out of there and put in 2 8600GT's!  Double your PPD on that machine!



I wish.. only 1 pci-e slot on this old 939 board.


----------



## Altered (May 7, 2009)

I just joined *Fold for Tech Power Up!!* and have 89% complete on first WU. 


Jimmy 2004 said:


> Everyone who's folding remeber to add the
> 
> *Fold for Tech Power Up!!*
> 
> ...


Excellent! saved me from trying to figure out the font size etc.  


morpha said:


> I have been folding on a single 4870 gpu



Thats all I have to offer as well at the moment. I have a old 400mhz Gateway though.  

So the ATI cards are really slow at this...:shadedshu I have 2 1950XTX cards I could crossfire but if its not doing anything then I wont look for a motherboard for them.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2009)

Altered said:


> I just joined *Fold for Tech Power Up!!* and have 89% complete on first WU.



Great to have you Altered. Yea I wish ATI's card did better than they do. I've not had an ATI card in my main gaming rig since my 9800 pro OC to XT. But, I do have machines with ati cards.. you can't beat some of there deals.


----------



## stanhemi (May 8, 2009)

> So the ATI cards are really slow at this...:shadedshu I have 2 1950XTX cards I could crossfire but if its not doing anything then I wont look for a motherboard for them.



X1950xtx can't fold only hd 2400 serie and up


----------



## morpha (May 8, 2009)

Altered said:


> So the ATI cards are really slow at this...:shadedshu I have 2 1950XTX cards I could crossfire but if its not doing anything then I wont look for a motherboard for them.



huh? I thought it was quite fast... WAY faster than my e8400 cpu....


----------



## Altered (May 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> X1950xtx can't fold only hd 2400 serie and up


Oh ok thx I hadnt read up on it that much. 


morpha said:


> huh? I thought it was quite fast... WAY faster than my e8400 cpu....


Well I read several comments in this thread or somewhere the ATI were not as good. I really don't know I just started today.


----------



## dadi_oh (May 8, 2009)

morpha said:


> huh? I thought it was quite fast... WAY faster than my e8400 cpu....



Fast is a relative term. ATI cards are faster than CPU's but clock for clock are much slower than NVidia cards at folding. Not sure why. Maybe the way the shaders are designed? The ATI cards use lot's of simpler shaders. The NVidia cards use fewer, more complicated, shaders.

For reference my Q6600 CPU @ 3.4GHz gets about 3000ppd depending on the WU. My GTX260 gets between 6000-8000ppd (depending on WU). My 8800GT gets about 4000-4500ppd.

So for example I think the 8800GT outfolds a 4870 but is waaay slower in games than a 4870. For whatever reason, when it comes to folding, NVidia is the faster choice.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2009)

My GTX 260 216 absolutely rocks. It fired up a 353 first thing and then hummed away at 8472 PPD. At stock! It was on an 1888 when I left and I believe was around 7500 PPD. It's actually pulling higher than I expected it to. When I come back and get it set up properly and OC'd this thing will fly. Perhaps in not too long I can add my second GTX260 216. With the numbers I was seeing I'd be looking at a theoretical of 22k ppd non OC'd. Ridiculous.


----------



## oily_17 (May 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> My GTX 260 216 absolutely rocks. It fired up a 353 first thing and then hummed away at 8472 PPD. At stock! It was on an 1888 when I left and I believe was around 7500 PPD. It's actually pulling higher than I expected it to. When I come back and get it set up properly and OC'd this thing will fly. Perhaps in not too long I can add my second GTX260 216. With the numbers I was seeing I'd be looking at a theoretical of 22k ppd non OC'd. Ridiculous.



That's impressive points for stock clocks.What are the stock clocks on your card??

My 260 gets about ~7500 for the 1888 pointers.
My clocks are 724/1514/999


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2009)

I'm not sure, I failed to get GPU-Z last night (I was having some big issues with my main rig and spending more time on it). However tonight I'll be looking it up and seeing whats up. Oh, also its running off of Win7. If I'm not mistaken Vista had better PPD than XP due to it requiring less CPU, Win7 could be the same.

Or maybe I somehow scored an SC in a Vanilla box. One can dream right?


----------



## oily_17 (May 8, 2009)

Either way congrats on getting the new card running.

I may have to look at Windows 7 myself


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2009)

I couldn't turn down Win 7 build 7100, its free until March 1, 2010. It's also been pretty widely touted as stable and a good version. Not to mention they handed out keys like they were nothing. I somehow ended up with 3.

And thanks for the congrats, my wallet doesn't like it but CraiglesFoldingPC is online. Now my friend can truly hate me.


----------



## oily_17 (May 8, 2009)

Yeah I have a key and the .iso, just never got round to installing it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

I just passed 100,000!!  At this rate.. in 4 years I'll still be behind BUCK!...lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> My GTX 260 216 absolutely rocks. It fired up a 353 first thing and then hummed away at 8472 PPD. At stock! It was on an 1888 when I left and I believe was around 7500 PPD. It's actually pulling higher than I expected it to. When I come back and get it set up properly and OC'd this thing will fly. Perhaps in not too long I can add my second GTX260 216. With the numbers I was seeing I'd be looking at a theoretical of 22k ppd non OC'd. Ridiculous.



260's are they way to go if you can keep the heat under control. I get 8472 PPD each on 511pt WU from my dual MSI GTX260's 216sp @ 680/1450/1100 @60c. I normally run them part time, but have been running them 24/7 lately to catch up on PPD.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

dadi_oh said:


> Fast is a relative term. ATI cards are faster than CPU's but clock for clock are much slower than NVidia cards at folding. Not sure why. Maybe the way the shaders are designed? The ATI cards use lot's of simpler shaders. The NVidia cards use fewer, more complicated, shaders.
> 
> For reference my Q6600 CPU @ 3.4GHz gets about 3000ppd depending on the WU. My GTX260 gets between 6000-8000ppd (depending on WU). My 8800GT gets about 4000-4500ppd.
> 
> So for example I think the 8800GT outfolds a 4870 but is waaay slower in games than a 4870. For whatever reason, when it comes to folding, NVidia is the faster choice.



ATi cards aren't weaker than their nvidia counter-parts.. The F@H client only uses 320 of the shaders.


----------



## morpha (May 9, 2009)

thanks for clearing that up shadowfold.


----------



## Altered (May 9, 2009)

I didnt mean technically weaker just meant were not utilized as well. Maybe they can update the folding software to make it use more of the shaders eventually.


----------



## morpha (May 9, 2009)

Shouldnt that 'FOLD FOR TECH POWER UP!' sig thingy have a link to this thread?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 9, 2009)

yarrrrrr, its been over a week and i haven't had any folding time in.  i feel bad now.  so many driver/windows conflicts lately.


----------



## johnspack (May 9, 2009)

It's fun to rally the troops,  I notice an 90k increase in the last week!  Almost back to 400,  nice.  Still dreaming of my 280/285........


----------



## morpha (May 9, 2009)

well TPU! has gone up another ranking on the team list. We are now 80!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2009)

Moving on up! to the Ssskkyyyy!


----------



## mmaakk (May 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> well TPU! has gone up another ranking on the team list. We are now 80!!



Nice 

Am I wrong or from 100 to 80 was pretty fast??

Seemed very fast to me


----------



## Altered (May 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> Shouldnt that 'FOLD FOR TECH POWER UP!' sig thingy have a link to this thread?


Just edit your sig and make it click-able.


----------



## morpha (May 9, 2009)

yes I know.... I was pointing it out for the few dozen people who put it in their sig and didnt link it to anything.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2009)

went from 0 to 97th place in a week. My machines hammering.


----------



## morpha (May 9, 2009)

it took me 2 months to get to 102


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> it took me 2 months to get to 102



my 260gtx is hammering with my new CPU. I'm selling my 260gtx and getting a 285 so I should get a little faster. I think the ATI cards for some reason are a bit slower


----------



## El Fiendo (May 9, 2009)

Shutting down production for a few days. Bogmali keep my place warm. You know, the one some refer to as 'the lead'. I'll be taking her back as soon as I can. 

Some quick numbers. Second rig helped me pull 23k PPD in 24 hours, and that's still stock (be afraid Bog, wooooo). And we almost crested 400k last night. Back up where we were.  Sorry about losing you guys a chunk of that for a few days. I expect an XS penalty or two and I promise not to have too much fun.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Shutting down production for a few days. Bogmali keep my place warm. You know, the one some refer to as 'the lead'. I'll be taking her back as soon as I can.



How about if I keep her warm and then jump two more spots so then you would still have your old position


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

just started an 1888 pointer?! 

had to allow fahcore through windows firewall (popup) and then I received that beast!


----------



## 4x4n (May 10, 2009)

Lots of those going around


----------



## mmaakk (May 11, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Lots of those going around



Great stuff 4x4n 

If you keep going 24/7 with all these rigs, you'll look great at our 20 Top Producers 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

Fold ON!


----------



## 4x4n (May 11, 2009)

I've got 1 8800gt folding for TPU, the others are on my XS team.


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2009)

I jumped to 84th


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2009)

wow... i havent checked mine in over 130k pts.

im 36th now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2009)

Wow, things are really shakin' up among the Top 10 Producers. Gonna be interesting to see where things settle. Turmoil is good for the Team and prompts members to fold with everything they got!


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2009)

Hehehe.....Hey Mmaakk, you think that would be enough motivation for you seeing how my name is above yours

Oh and stop riding my tail will ya


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Good Job top 10! I'm down to my GTX 285, ATI HD3850, HD4670... 9600 gt still down and out.. i'm looking to get a refurb evga gtx260 216.. neweggs got them on sell for 169 with a 90 day warranty. PNY has a good deal new 179 3 year warranty.. 

One of my crunching machine GFX cards died.. Old msi 6800 gt.. I replaced it with a spare evga 8600 gt. I'll try to get it folding tomorrow.


----------



## mmaakk (May 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hehehe.....Hey Mmaakk, you think that would be enough motivation for you seeing how my name is above yours
> 
> Oh and stop riding my tail will ya



Bogi, you will have to decide yourself 

First bugging me to WCG crunch for TPU 

Fine, I'm there, but I'm not yet the miracle man. I had to shut down 4 SMP clients - *~8K PPD* - for a decent crunch.

Second, about your miserable 26K, that's all I can give you


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> First bugging me to WCG crunch for TPU
> 
> Fine, I'm there, but I'm not yet the miracle man. I had to shut down 4 SMP clients - *~8K PPD* - for a decent crunch.



1st-Did you want cheese with "whine" of yours

2nd-have I told that we're on the wrong thread for doing this 

3rd-for some reason I feel that I am actually getting on your nerve or have I scratched the surface yet


----------



## oily_17 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah!! I just broke the 2 MILLION mark...and getting closer to that #2 spot in the Top20 producers list


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah!! I just broke the 2 MILLION mark...and getting closer to that #2 spot in the Top20 producers list




Nice M8 I think I broke into some club today just don't know what it is


----------



## mmaakk (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations oily_17 - 2 million is twice what poor Bogi just got...

Not even mentioning how far he is from my "folding zone" 

JK Bogi  Congrats! One milli is great. Just kind of sad all the time it took you to get there


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Congratulations oily_17 - 2 million is twice what poor Bogi just got...
> 
> Not even mentioning how far he is from my "folding zone"
> 
> JK Bogi  Congrats! One milli is great. Just kind of sad all the time it took you to get there




Um, I started folding back in March so.........took me about less than 2 months but that will change once I get my other farm going


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2009)

*Congrats Bogmali and welcome to the Millionaires Club!*

BTW, lost internet today until I reset the router. Nothing like returning results from 22 clients at once.. Should have a nice update to make up for my losses today.


----------



## 123bob (May 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job top 10! I'm down to my GTX 285, ATI HD3850, HD4670... 9600 gt still down and out.. i'm looking to get a refurb evga gtx260 216.. neweggs got them on sell for 169 with a 90 day warranty. PNY has a good deal new 179 3 year warranty..
> 
> One of my crunching machine GFX cards died.. Old msi 6800 gt.. I replaced it with a spare evga 8600 gt. I'll try to get it folding tomorrow.



I don't know your location but Fry's has BFG 260-216 overclocked for $169 brand new.  On sale till Thursday I think.....I might have to get a couple more...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2009)

123bob said:


> I don't know your location but Fry's has BFG 260-216 overclocked for $169 brand new.  On sale till Thursday I think.....I might have to get a couple more...



Thanks 123bob! I wish there was a Fry's near me... I think the nearest one is around an hour and a half... Which suckz.. cause after you add the gas bill to the equation.. I might as well buy another GTX 285!... lol  

Damn gas company's! Don't they know they are hindering our Crunching efforts... We need to do this  to the gas company's....


----------



## 123bob (May 13, 2009)

3 more overclocked 260-216s went online tonight.  Time for bed.....


----------



## stanhemi (May 14, 2009)

WOW!!!! 535 000 pt's


----------



## El Fiendo (May 14, 2009)

It's totally all cause of me.


Actually probably only 25k of that is me coming back. But at any rate, very good numbers!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2009)

I had the best PPD last night/yesterday that i have had in along time.I think if i switch back to the SMP client on my 5kBe it will give me better PPD but then i have to stop running bonic


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2009)

Apparently there was an abundance of 353pt WU's running yesterday. Practically every F@H Team saw a marked improvement in PPD. I know a good portion of our increase can only be attributed to several of out teammate's increasing their output. *Way to go guy's!!!!*


----------



## johnspack (May 15, 2009)

They're coming for me, ahhhhh!  But I'll make them work for it... think I'll lose 14th to bogmali tomorrow or so.. Nice work folders!!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

finally up and running again, hopfully well be all good for now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2009)

maybe you should check out 123bob


----------



## johnspack (May 15, 2009)

Heheh, bumblebee,  you guys are all gonna pass me soon,  and it's good to see!  Soon as I get my 280 back,  I've give you a bit of a run for your money!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 15, 2009)

lol, do you keep stock clocks on that 280?


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

johnspack said:


> They're coming for me, ahhhhh!  But I'll make them work for it... think I'll lose 14th to bogmali tomorrow or so.. Nice work folders!!




It's all good bro

Moved up two more spots peeps

And oh yeah we already have some serious jockeying in the top 10 producers


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

This video was actually made about me, but was re purposed to George Washington. Beware.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/hes coming.jpg




Man I cannot wait for my (2) 9800GTX+ to get here. My 2nd farm is only using the GX2 ATM so that's why I'm barely breaking 30K PPD/daily My goal is to get up to 40K/day


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 15, 2009)

I just started using F@H so I thought I might as well join the TPU team

I have it going on this PC with a 9800GTX, and two PS3's right now


----------



## oily_17 (May 15, 2009)

TrainingDummy said:


> I just started using F@H so I thought I might as well join the TPU team
> 
> I have it going on this PC with a 9800GTX, and two PS3's right now



Welcome to the team


----------



## 123bob (May 15, 2009)

*hehe*, my little folding upgrade to the crunching farm has forced me to upgrade my UPS systems.  I had three 1500va UPSs supporting the farm before, with a few odd machines just plugged into the wall.  I was procrastinating on getting more units. 

Now that I stuffed in all those 260-216s, I have to run six 1500va UPSs.  I can only put two farm rigs on each UPS.  I acquired the other three UPSs last night.

The beauty part of all this is that Fry's seemed to have last week's sale custom made for me.  they had plenty of 260-216s on sale for $169, and just so happened to have 1500va APC UPSs on sale for $149! 

....I wonder what today's sale will be.  This weekend is a one day sale, in addition to the regular sale, for the Fry's anniversary....  ...The credit card may be in for more damage.....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

How much money have you got dude


----------



## 123bob (May 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How much money have you got dude



 enough to get in trouble....


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

123bob said:


> enough to get in trouble....



What do you mean by that you fundin al qaeda  or are you causing the global recession by siphoning millions from every company in the US


----------



## El Fiendo (May 15, 2009)

Perhaps a woman thing is riding his case a little?


----------



## 123bob (May 15, 2009)

Nope, I'm just trying to help us out of the recession by doing my part in consumer spending....


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

123bob said:


> Nope, I'm just trying to help us out of the recession by doing my part in consumer spending....



I try my hardest as well  No point saving money for the tax man to take it all away.


----------



## mmaakk (May 16, 2009)

I was always wondering about seeing our TPU Top Twenty "all red", I mean - everybody over 6K PPD.

Nice, isn't a dream anymore. 

Great folding week TPU 

Lots of people coming hungry  At this point I'm glad to still be among the top ten 

I'm no longer folding ATI Clients. I did ship a 50+ pound box to Brasil full of hardware junk  including a load of mobos and video cards.

Will try to fold as long as I can. I'm predicting July as my last month though. 

THANKS TO ALL OUR NEW MEMBERS AND TO OUR MEMBERS THAT ARE BOOSTING UP THEIR PPD 

Marcos


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2009)

I finally received my zalman VF700-Cu Heatsink! I've installed it on my 9600 gt OC'ed. 

It Doubled my HD3850 in PPD! The 9600 GT was running 89c+ Load! and shutting down the pc.. now it 62c load! Very nice! 

It's not much but it's way better than the HD3850 folding.. At least until 123bob approves my loan for 6 gtx260!!.... J/K!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2009)

*OK Bob123, stop right there. One more step towards 50K ppd and I'm cranking up another rig!*
Like mmaakk said, I am also glad to see new "hungry" team members in the top 20. You guy's are the best and we could not ask for a better forum than TPU!
 Congrat's to everyone!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Ive been a bit on and off as of late - I know im not a top folder but I try to do my bit, just got my 260 folding away when I can. Its 3am here and ive just set some torrents running so ill set her folding and see how far she is when I get up! 

100WU target, here I come


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I'm no longer folding ATI Clients. I did ship a 50+ pound box to Brasil full of hardware junk  including a load of mobos and video cards.
> 
> Will try to fold as long as I can. I'm predicting July as my last month though.



Umm, come again? Repeat last transmission, over? What did I miss here


----------



## 123bob (May 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *OK Bob123, stop right there. One more step towards 50K ppd and I'm cranking up another rig!*
> Like mmaakk said, I am also glad to see new "hungry" team members in the top 20. You guy's are the best and we could not ask for a better forum than TPU!
> Congrat's to everyone!



Oh dang....you mean I have to return the four 280s I got on sale tonight?????  OK, OK, if you insist....


.....j/k...The real Fry's anniversary sale happens tomorrow.....


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2009)

That's right 123bob! Question? are you water cooling any of that hardware?


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

123bob said:


> Four 280s I got on sale tonight?????[/COLOR][/SIZE]




 I'm just glad that you're folding for us Bob


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 16, 2009)

just broke top 40, currently 39th place.

Beware pepsi is on his way. i 8 months we all shall see who is cranking the most PPD out(Montgomery Burns evil yes).


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Millionaires Club El Fiendo ('bout time damn it)


----------



## 123bob (May 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> That's right 123bob! Question? are you water cooling any of that hardware?



I'm not currently water cooling any of the 260 cards.  I do have about half of the farm quad CPUs on a mass water cooler though.  7 out of the 12 quads that make up the farm are on the mass cooler.  The mass cooler uses a van radiator and 4 Laing D5 vario pumps.  All fuzion blocks.

This doesn't count the 4 other quad machines scattered about that I actually use for stuff.  All machines crunch 24/7, and the 8 machines I have with compatible vid cards fold 24/7.  Most of the machines have more than one x16 slot.  I have not counted up the potential GPU capability, I don't think I want to know right now....

It must be realized here that I do my main crunching for my home WCG team at XS.  My main WCG account is "123bob" on the WCG page.  For crunching WCG, I've made it to 33rd place in the world, behind Rammie and a couple of other XS'ers.  I left a quad here on the TPU WCG team to help out and also to meet a few new folks.  I came here when the XS site busted and found your crunching team.  A few of us helped to meet the criteria to get TPU WCGers their own forum subsection.  I'm crunching here as "123bob_TPU", a different account from my main.

My folding came at the idea to share potential between folders and crunchers.  I put these cards on for the "exchange" program.  WCG folks fold GPUs for the folding team, folders crunch CPUs for WCG.  A great idea, which I support.  I never folded before, so this was something new to learn.  I'm still getting the hang of it....

So, if any of you guys would like to put your CPUs to their true potential, cruise on over to the WCG section and get setup.  I know a lot of you already do this.  Kudos.  To those who don't, think about it.  WCG and folding do peacefully co-exist on the same machine.  It may be a bit hard on PSUs, but what the heck, we don't want them loafing around...

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2009)

Quick question, are there any sites that record stats similar to bionicsynergy and  stats free-dc for WCG?  The stat page on F@H kinda sucks.  Looking forward to join as soon as my computer is put back together.  

What is the minimum card to run F@H?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

Geforce 8 series or X1600 I think, I have a feeling that XS has a stats page somewhere for it as well (Not sure on that though).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Geforce 8 series or X1600 I think, I have a feeling that XS has a stats page somewhere for it as well (Not sure on that though).



Nvidia 8600 or better(8400's crash constantly) or ATI HD 2900 or better.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 16, 2009)

Right, I'll be quoting you on that in future then.


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Quick question, are there any sites that record stats similar to bionicsynergy and  stats free-dc for WCG?  The stat page on F@H kinda sucks.  Looking forward to join as soon as my computer is put back together.
> 
> What is the minimum card to run F@H?



Try here for stats -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

Or here - 
http://www.xcpus.com/folding/foldingteamsummary.aspx?teamID=50711&page=1


----------



## mmaakk (May 16, 2009)

123bob said:


> So, if any of you guys would like to put your CPUs to their true potential, cruise on over to the WCG section and get setup.  I know a lot of you already do this.  Kudos.  To those who don't, think about it.  *WCG and folding do peacefully co-exist on the same machine.*  It may be a bit hard on PSUs, but what the heck, we don't want them loafing around...



Bob is totally right!

I've been crunching over 2 weeks now (36K points so far ) and my GPU folding clients are happy with the new friend BOINC


----------



## 123bob (May 16, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Try here for stats -
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
> 
> ...



Thx for this one.  It looks a whole lot more familiar on the format for me....


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

123bob said:


> Thx for this one.  It looks a whole lot more familiar on the format for me....



Yeah that one looks similar to the dc-stats that they do for WCG


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2009)

123bob said:


> I'm not currently water cooling any of the 260 cards.  I do have about half of the farm quad CPUs on a mass water cooler though.  7 out of the 12 quads that make up the farm are on the mass cooler.  The mass cooler uses a van radiator and 4 Laing D5 vario pumps.  All fuzion blocks.
> 
> This doesn't count the 4 other quad machines scattered about that I actually use for stuff.  All machines crunch 24/7, and the 8 machines I have with compatible vid cards fold 24/7.  Most of the machines have more than one x16 slot.  I have not counted up the potential GPU capability, I don't think I want to know right now....
> 
> ...



WOW, I seen your setup!  Very nice! I'd hate to think how much gtx260 blocks go for, plus x your cards! 

Yea, I started out folding a few weeks earlier. (I use to crunch years ago with the "BIONC client" on several "A slot" machines.)  Once, I found out TPU had a crunching team as well.. Courtesy of Buck! Thanks again Buck! I knew, I had more CPU power to offer than GPU power, and felt it a great idea for us to join our forces! Now we have "crunching&folding@home"!!


----------



## oily_17 (May 17, 2009)

123bob said:


> Thx for this one.  It looks a whole lot more familiar on the format for me....



Yeah..I think we could have a "_Who has got Folding Pie_" thread


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW, I seen your setup!  Very nice! I'd hate to think how much gtx260 blocks go for, plus x your cards!
> 
> Yea, I started out folding a few weeks earlier. (I use to crunch years ago with the "BIONC client" on several "A slot" machines.)  Once, I found out TPU had a crunching team as well.. Courtesy of Buck! Thanks again Buck! I knew, I had more CPU power to offer than GPU power, and felt it a great idea for us to join our forces! Now we have "crunching&folding@home"!!



I can't take much of the credit. It's Paulieg that came up with the phenomenal idea. *Props to Paulieg and all crunchers that became folders and vice versa*!!!!


----------



## morpha (May 17, 2009)

you guys might want to check out this thread...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1384494


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

morpha said:


> you guys might want to check out this thread...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1384494



Yep, been watchin it.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

that would be great if that happens


----------



## oily_17 (May 17, 2009)

morpha said:


> you guys might want to check out this thread...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1384494



Yeah morpha..props to you for getting the ball rolling 

Would be nice to have Folding@home/WCG stats all in the one sig.

The scope of this is beyond my capability, but hopefully if things go well with your endeavour then the rest of us might benefit from it as well


----------



## johnspack (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone else have trouble with the 5905 jobs?  I don't think I've ever completed one without a gromacs guarded run error.  Nothing wrong with my card or machine,  card is not oced,  no other 3d stuff running at the same time..  I don't get it.  Shouldn't be a problem for my 9800gtx.  Any ideas?  I hate seeing 5hrs of folding go down the drain over and over!


----------



## Steevo (May 19, 2009)

People keep turning off the clients, even though I have renamed them "LEAVE THIS RUNNING" and threatened them. Time to start shutting off internets for them........


My machine is down while I work with another machine.


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2009)

Stand by for sudden increase in my ppd starting Friday.  A little friend is being returned to me!  Brand new and probably a 285.  Here Ups here boy....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Stand by for sudden increase in my ppd starting Friday.  A little friend is being returned to me!  Brand new and probably a 285.  Here Ups here boy....



Congrats! It's been a long time coming.


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)

Hoho... the marvelous 353pt are making us happy today 

I wanna be very optimistic and say we are breaking the 600K barrier today 

563K last 24H


---------------------------------------



johnspack said:


> Stand by for sudden increase in my ppd starting Friday.  A little friend is being returned to me!  Brand new and probably a 285.  Here Ups here boy....



We gotta throw a BIG PARTY for the arrival


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2009)

Now I just need a 3rd box to run my now orphaned 8800gs.. sniff...


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Now I just need a 3rd box to run my now orphaned 8800gs.. sniff...



Forget the box!!!!

GO mmaakk's style: NAKED


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2009)

I'd love too!  Just need the board and cpu...  got ram!  Oh well..... being in Canada sucks for cheap parts but what can you do?


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Forget the box!!!!
> 
> GO mmaakk's style: NAKED



+1


----------



## mmaakk (May 20, 2009)




----------



## mike047 (May 21, 2009)

Just put a 260 on.....waiting for work


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

Well I have been down for about a day or so with some problems and just noticed these new 5514 wu's, 430 pointers.

They seem to be even less ppd than the 511 point wu's.Will have to keep an eye on the heat out put as well


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 23, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Well I have been down for about a day or so with some problems and just noticed these new 5514 wu's, 430 pointers.
> 
> They seem to be even less ppd than the 511 point wu's.Will have to keep an eye on the heat out put as well


Yea, I saw you have been down for a few days. Anything we can help with?


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yea, I saw you have been down for a few days. Anything we can help with?




Thanks Buck!! but all is good so far.

Been swapping out some parts and installing new OS's, just trying to tidy this mess up 

Have to do some more rewiring work in the attic, as I have now moved two rigs up there (the wife could not stand the noise in our spare room )


Got myself a K9A2 Platinum, so hope to add a couple more 260's to the mix by next month


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 23, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks Buck!! but all is good so far.
> 
> Been swapping out some parts and installing new OS's, just trying to tidy this mess up
> 
> ...


Excellent, nothing like more fuel for the TPU fire!



mmaakk said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/Naked_Rigs.jpg



+2


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

I had to remove the GTX275 last night from folding but was replaced by 2 9800GTX+. I'm making room for a GTX295 coming in next week along with another Core i7 courtesy of Loonym


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

That's what I was hoping to do...4x GTX260's on the one board, just wasn't sure about the space, but it is looking good 

Plus it will take up less space and I may be able to add another board down the line.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> That's what I was hoping to do...4x GTX260's on the one board, just wasn't sure about the space.



Look at my tech bench setup. That is a K9A2 with 2 8800GTS/2 8800GS Look at the spacing of each card. The GTS is a dual-slot while the GS is single. The problem that you're going to run into with 4x GTX260 (even with just 2) is the length of that card is going to cover your SATA ports (only thing I hate about the K9A2) and your panel connectors. My 2nd K9A2 has a 9800GX2 ATM and that is the only card I can put in there because the 9800GTX+'s covered up the ports:shadedshu so when I get my 295, I'm putting the GTS20 in there since they're shorter than the 9800GTX+'s.


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

@bogmali....I was thinking that they would cover the sata ports...wonder if you could get a 90* angled sata cable squeezed in there.

Is mmaakk running 4 double slot cards on his, where does that sata cable go??


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> @bogmali....I was thinking that they would cover the sata ports...wonder if you could get a 90* angled sata cable squeezed in there.
> 
> Is mmaakk running 4 double slot cards on his, where does that sata cable go??



I tried with a 90 degree angle SATA cable but I couldn't get it to boot with the angled side plugged into the board I remove the 9800 and switched the cable and everything is gravy


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, I may just grab another 2 9600GSO's and put those on instead.

Have to get a CPU for it first..this has me bugged now..cant wait till get it fired up 

EDIT:will PM mmaakk, I cant tell from the pic how his sata cable is installed ??


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

im in under my name hayder.master


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im in under my name hayder.master



Welcome


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah, I may just grab another 2 9600GSO's and put those on instead.
> 
> Have to get a CPU for it first..this has me bugged now..cant wait till get it fired up
> 
> EDIT:will PM mmaakk, I cant tell from the pic how his sata cable is installed ??



I'm going to mix my 9800GX2 along with 2 GTS250 with my other K9A2 for my 2nd farm, hope I have enough juice in my PSU to power those bad boys


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

Welcome hayder.master.

@ bogmali...that is another problem I may just run two psu for my set up, although I have an Antec Signature 850W in another build...more swapping of parts might be called for.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

I'm currently running a Corsair TX850 on that one.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Welcome





oily_17 said:


> Welcome hayder.master.
> 
> @ bogmali...that is another problem I may just run two psu for my set up, although I have an Antec Signature 850W in another build...more swapping of parts might be called for.



thanx a lot kindly guys , im very happy , glad , proud cuz you make me folding and to join with TPU team , god bless you guys


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> thanx a lot kindly guys , im very happy , glad , proud cuz you make me folding and to join with TPU team , god bless you guys



You're more than welcome

Out of curiosity, where in Iraq are you from?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I tried with a 90 degree angle SATA cable but I couldn't get it to boot with the angled side plugged into the board I remove the 9800 and switched the cable and everything is gravy



It can be done on a K9A2 Platinum. BTW, it's the best multi-GPU folding MOBO ever made.


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Buck, thats a tight fit in there.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 24, 2009)

Having trouble with the CPU version of F@H. it is not sending the results, it has been say9ing Attempting to send results for 3 days now. any ideas?

The GPU version works just fine, but im not sure why the CPU one doesn't want to work.

[23:40:23] + Attempting to send results [May 23 23:40:23 UTC]
[23:40:23] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[23:40:23] Core found.
[23:40:23] Working on queue slot 09 [May 23 23:40:23 UTC]
[23:40:23] + Working ...
[23:40:24] 
[23:40:24] *------------------------------*
[23:40:24] Folding@Home Gromacs Core
[23:40:24] Version - Server reports packet it received an incomplete payload.
[23:40:24]   (May be due to packet loss during network transmission or a corrupted file.)
[23:40:24] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed May 20) to work server.


[23:40:24] + Attempting to send results [May 23 23:40:24 UTC]
[23:40:24] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:40:24]   (Got status 503)
[23:40:24] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:40:24]     (171.67.108.17:8080)
[23:40:24] + Retrying using alternative port
[23:40:24] 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[23:40:24] 
[23:40:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:40:24] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[23:40:24] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:40:24]   (Got status 503)
[23:40:24] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[23:40:24]     (171.67.108.17:80)
[23:40:24]   Could not transmit unit 07 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[23:40:41] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:40:41] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[23:40:41] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[23:40:41] - Files status OK
[23:41:04] - Expanded 9250792 -> 47924691 (decompressed 53.7 percent)
[23:41:07] 
[23:41:07] Project: 2613 (Run 68, Clone 13, Gen 69)
[23:41:07] 
[23:41:07] Entering M.D.
[23:41:31] (Starting from checkpoint)
[23:41:31] Protein: p2613_TETHERED VESICLES
[23:41:31] 
[23:41:31] Writing local files
[23:41:31] Completed 20676 out of 125000 steps  (17%)


----------



## oily_17 (May 24, 2009)

Seems like you have a corrupted work unit


```
[23:40:24] Version - Server reports packet it received an incomplete payload.
[23:40:24] (May be due to packet loss during network transmission or a corrupted file.)
[23:40:24] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed May 20) to work server.
```

Just delete the work unit from the queue and you should be ok.

EDIT:If it is just the 1 WU then it probably is corrupt but if you keep getting the "503 error" then it is due to a server being down probably.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Just put a 260 on.....waiting for work



I know that 260gtx it's my old beast and my new 285gtx was junk so i'm outta the game tell a replacement comes back.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You're more than welcome
> 
> Out of curiosity, where in Iraq are you from?



i am live in baghdad


----------



## mike047 (May 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I know that* 260gtx it's my old beast* and my new 285gtx was junk so i'm outta the game tell a replacement comes back.




And it is a PLAYER
It will make some points and do a lot of science.

Watch out guys, I am about to climb the *FRONT* page.


----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> i am live in baghdad



Cool


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Seems like you have a corrupted work unit
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Where is the WU stored so i can delete it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 25, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Where is the WU stored so i can delete it.



In the F@H SMP client folder there is a work folder that you need to delete. BTW, what version of The client are you running? Is it 6.23 R1?



On another note, *OK Cameljock/Johnspack, where is this GTX 280 we have been waiting for?*


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> On another note, *OK Cameljock/Johnspack, where is this GTX 280 we have been waiting for?*



No kidding :shadedshu Don't tell me it's kaputt again


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> In the F@H SMP client folder there is a work folder that you need to delete. BTW, what version of The client are you running? Is it 6.23 R1?
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, *OK Cameljock/Johnspack, where is this GTX 280 we have been waiting for?*



I installed the SMP client a long time ago but couldn't get it to work, so i downloaded the F@H gpu and the F@Hx86 versions. i believe they are both 6.23.


----------



## johnspack (May 25, 2009)

Sorry,  but my workload has picked up,  not a lot of time to fold on it now.  Also,  I'm missing a bunch of production because I just discovered 185.85 has reintroduced the 2d slowdown bug when screensaver active!  Just woke up and found it folding at 2d speed.  Very annoying as 1 of my monitors can't be shutdown (don't ask..).  So my night time folding should pick up now!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2009)

F@H guys please read this as well.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1397925


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 25, 2009)

Just joined and everything appears to be working


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2009)

Heads up on new jobs,  just got a 5911 worth 1888 points this morning!  Looks like my 280 will actually finish it too,  unlike the 1888 pointers that my 9800 kept failing on....


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Heads up on new jobs,  just got a 5911 worth 1888 points this morning!



8 out of my 12 clients picked it up today There goes my PPD for the day


----------



## kyle2020 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, if any of you are in the UK (or in the US for that matter) and are willing to donate / sell me cheap some folding & crunching capable hardware, please get over to my thread (here) and leave me a message - im building an open box folder / cruncher that will be run 24 hours a day, with down time at weekends.

Remember, its all for a bloody good cause, so if you have any hardware just lying around, please, consider sending it to a good and productive home


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 26, 2009)

had to lower my clocks now that there is 90f+ days here and the AC isn't working  i didn't like the CPUs running 47-50c 24/7(i know its safe but didn't like it) now CPU speeds
4850e 2.5ghz@1.1v load temp 36c (cooler Xiggy S1283 lapped)
5kBE 2.6ghz@1.2v load temp 38c (Tt V1 lapped)

had to stop folding on the 8800GT 80-90c even @315/750/750  damn stock cooler. Also had to stop on the Sempron because of stock cooler. Sorry guys I will keep things running as much as i can. If i get the job soon (and get something for the gf  ) I will get better cooling for all of them


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 27, 2009)

Router went down today and I lost 25K PPD while my rigs could not get work:shadedshu. I'm gonna crank an extra rig up tonite to try to redeem the loss during this week. Keep folding as hard as you can!!!


BTW, Great work over the weekend!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 28, 2009)

Internet is down @ the house. I have shut down the farm until service is restored. Fold a little harder to make up for my absence.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 28, 2009)

Alright, heres my computers typical desktop when I go to work, sleep, out etc. Crunching and folding for TPU now, you know, every little helps


----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2009)

What kind of cpu usage does boinc use?  Would it kick my athlon in the hoo hoos?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 28, 2009)

you can set the core % it uses and the ammount of time, also in % it uses. During normal use I set it to 80% usage 70% of the time, but when im asleep / out I set both to 100%.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 28, 2009)

Interwebz restored. Cranking up all 19 GPU's right now.


----------



## mike047 (May 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Interwebz restored. Cranking up all *19 GPU's* right now.



I was wondering how many you had

I has 12


----------



## stanhemi (May 28, 2009)

i'm moving this week i need to unplugged my rig sunday (already have 2 rig unplugged) 

once i'm done with my moving i will crank 8-9 gpu and 5 cpu (maybe the cpu can crush for boinc)


----------



## msgclb (May 28, 2009)

Now I know why my 7 are going to get waxed


----------



## kyle2020 (May 28, 2009)

By next week some time ill have a dedicated rig up and running - it'll only be crunching at first (X2 4200+) but ill add a 9600GSO or two to it and get it cranking out some PPD! 

Expect me to be on here asking lots of questions soon!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 28, 2009)

I've enlisted the help of this guy I met on the web called Skynet. Say's he's got a bunch of machines. Should be alot of folding power for us.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 28, 2009)

I can't tell if you're making a terminator reference here or you've persuaded someone who has the username skynet to fold for TPU...


----------



## El Fiendo (May 29, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what you're on about. I don't know if I like his attitude, said it wouldn't matter for us soon anyways but if he's willing to help then good. Right?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

did he say brb in his chat?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> By next week some time ill have a dedicated rig up and running - it'll only be crunching at first (X2 4200+) but ill add a 9600GSO or two to it and get it cranking out some PPD!
> 
> Expect me to be on here asking lots of questions soon!


Ready and waiting to help.




El Fiendo said:


> I've enlisted the help of this guy I met on the web called Skynet. Say's he's got a bunch of machines. Should be alot of folding power for us.


He said "it wouldn't matter soon"?????????????


----------



## El Fiendo (May 29, 2009)

Yea, well technically he said it wouldn't matter for "us" soon, I wasn't really paying attention at that point. Something about cleansing disease from the Earth. I figured he'd be a good candidate for Folding and told him it'd do exactly that.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

Did no one get my previous post? lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, well technically he said it wouldn't matter for "us" soon, I wasn't really paying attention at that point. Something about cleansing disease from the Earth. I figured he'd be a good candidate for Folding and told him it'd do exactly that.


If he has enough horsepower to help us beat Cancer, I'm all for it.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 29, 2009)

Said something about being interlinked to all computers world wide! I was pretty amazed. Might be a hacker though. Not sure of our stance here.

Oh and Kyle, yes he did as that's why I'm now here talking to you guys instead of him.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

Dont worry - he'll be back


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Said something about being interlinked to all computers world wide! I was pretty amazed. Might be a hacker though. Not sure of our stance here.
> 
> Oh and Kyle, yes he did as that's why I'm now here talking to you guys instead of him.


Just be wary of accepting any files from him. As far as F@H is concerned, he cannot do any damage to the likes of Stanford. Maybe he can haxor disease.  Seriously, we would love to have him on the team.


----------



## oily_17 (May 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Dont worry - he'll be back



He will be our _Salvation_.....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

Need help choosing a card lads!

Right. Heres what ive come across so far:

8800GS (384mb DDR3)

8800GTS (whatever memory size I can snag off the bay)

Or, my personal first choice, a 9600GSO (DDR3).

I wanted to build my entire folder for £100 or less, so far im looking at £30 for a mobo / cpu / ram / generic PSU combo (friends server hes ridding himself of) but Im looking to buy a half decent PSU, HSF (both CPU + GPU) and GFX - all that on £70 or so seems nigh on impossible. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bogmali (May 29, 2009)

Kyle-I have both 8800GS and GTS 320MB and they're solid folders. You can crank the shaders on those between 1700-1800 and get a fairly decent PPD. I get 13K-14K PPD from all four them. I am running all four cards on a Corsair TX650W PSU.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

Im considering upgrading my HX520W to a 700W Corsair unit (or similar) and using my HX in the folder. If it can handle my system specs it will destroy an X2 athlon and an 8800GS


----------



## MoonPig (May 29, 2009)

If i wasn't so low on spending money, i'd build a 24/7 rig for TPU. Found out yesterday that we pay a set amount on our electricity bill and were nowhere near the limit. So i've been folding 24/7 with the GTX260. Got:

2496 points today
19057 points this week

I'm trying to get a hold of a mates 9400GT or 9500GT (i forget) and bang it in my comp to fold 24/7.

And Kyle, you know your only building this rig to have a chance at catching me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Need help choosing a card lads!
> 
> Right. Heres what ive come across so far:
> 
> ...



Be careful with the 9600GSO's.  Make sure that it's the 96 shader version.  An 8800GTS 512MB would be on the top of my list here for its PPD and efficiency.  Next would be a 9800GT, 8800GT, 9600GSO(96sp's) and then the rest of the G80 variants.  The 8800GTS 512MB will get you from 4125(511) - 6350(353) PPD depending on the WU, based on my experience with mine with the shaders clocked at 1890.  But, with only £70, after you get done buying a decent PSU, you won't have any money left.
Here's what Buck said back on 2/16: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1215924&postcount=4266
To the team:  We have 16 people over 10k PPD right now.  That's great!  So, who's going to be first to get over 100K per day????? (it's not going to be me)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Be careful with the 9600GSO's.  Make sure that it's the 96 shader version.  An 8800GTS 512MB would be on the top of my list here for its PPD and efficiency.  Next would be a 9800GT, 8800GT, 9600GSO(96sp's) and then the rest of the G80 variants.  The 8800GTS 512MB will get you from 4125(511) - 6350(353) PPD depending on the WU, based on my experience with mine with the shaders clocked at 1890.  But, with only £70, after you get done buying a decent PSU, you won't have any money left.
> Here's what Buck said back on 2/16: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1215924&postcount=4266
> To the team:  We have 16 people over 10k PPD right now.  That's great!  So, who's going to be first to get over 100K per day????? (it's not going to be me)



I might give it a shot. Just ordered 2x GTS250 for $70.00 after MIR with free shipping.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95021


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2009)

I might give a shot at 50K PPD for now, gotta get this GTX295 operational with both cores


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2009)

gettin almost 8.5k ppd on some jobs,  but think I should be doing better.  I think this driver is whack.  Need to play with more drivers now,  uggg.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I might give it a shot. Just ordered 2x GTS250 for $65.00 after MIR with free shipping.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95021



That MIR goes through the end of June!  The price now comes out to $70.


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2009)

Yaaay!  It's nice to break 10k points in one day.  I could do even better,  but I've got work to do!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That MIR goes through the end of June!  The price now comes out to $70.


$70.00?????
Forget it then, i'm cancelling my order... What a ripoff


----------



## DreamSeller (May 30, 2009)

ae can't wait to get into this (folding)


----------



## Mindweaver (May 30, 2009)

Buck nasty do you play CoD:WaW? Last night I played 2 players using Buck_Nasty..


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

So, the folder to be is being set up as we speak! Some good news too!

My friend didnt specify what was in it, all he said was that it had an X2 4200 in it, a low profile GFX and 2GB of ram. Boy was I in for a surprise!

This thing has a 4600 in it, not a 4200, running on an MSI K9N4 SLI* with 2GB of DDR2 (533Mhz) with a Hiper 450W PSU! Also had a 160GB Segate Barracuda, a half decent IDE DVD drive and an Nvidia ASUS card (unknown as of yet, installing GPU-Z in a second). 

So, for £30, ive got an absolute steal! Ill be crunching on it from tonight, however it wont be ran over night just yet, Im wanting to get an AC Freezer Pro installed (running stock block as it stands) and folding as soon as I get a card in 

* Yes, its a mother freaking SLI board. SLI!! So I might buy 2 cards for it and fold on both 

Oh, I have a few pictures to upload of it, ill post them up in a bit.


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2009)

Good lord,  2 months before I normally set up my air conditioner(I have to pay extra rent when I run it) we've hit 80f+ temps. So with my giant windows, close to 90f inside.  My 280 is folding at 79c on a 511 pointer.  Ug.
Edit:  Gromacs error,  not going to fold in the daytime anymore until I have cooling.  Sorry.
Edit 2:  gawd,  it's after 9pm here,  still over 80f in my apt.  Not supposed to get this until July.  If I have enough money left,  I'll pay my landlord,  and fire my air conditioner up....


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 31, 2009)

i feel bad the main rig is down again.......

this time its the mobo going, hopefully an RMA will be issued soon and life will be good again. Until then it looks like no folding until the rig is up again.


Good news is in a month or two ill take over an additional two computers and use them to fold, and that is cuz the family will be gone and i'll have the house to my self.


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2009)

About 10pm here now,  with fans in all windows,  I've dropped temps enough to start the 280 back up.  The 9800gtx runs 24/7 now,  never has a  problem,  even in the heat.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 31, 2009)

johnspack said:


> About 10pm here now,  with fans in all windows,  I've dropped temps enough to start the 280 back up.  The 9800gtx runs 24/7 now,  never has a  problem,  even in the heat.



You must be experiencing a heatwave up there in BC. Do you have the side panels off the rigs?


----------



## mike047 (May 31, 2009)

When my boxes and the 260s heat up, I hang meat for smokin

I ran 48 boxes last summer


----------



## kyle2020 (May 31, 2009)

Update on the rig - had to install Windows 7 to be able to use my wireless adapter for it (doesnt work with 64bit) but all is running smoothly - im typing from it now actually haha. Im currently only crunching but im in the process of finding a card to run in it, combing ebay and the B/S/T section to find something.

So, for now, a shot of it Crunching, 100% load @ 100% CPU time:







COnsidering that that is using the stock cooler on the processor, im quite happy with temperatures, however I will be swapping it for a Freezer Pro soon enough.

Just think, another few thousand PPD for TPU soon!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2009)

mike047 said:


> When my boxes and the 260s heat up, I hang meat for smokin
> 
> I ran *48 boxes* last summer



Mike by your folding and crunching numbers... It looks like you're running 49 already! 

@johnspack 
 When my boxes start overheating.. I try to sit as close as possible... because I'm COOL! or as the younger crowd would say kewl!...lol


----------



## mike047 (May 31, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Mike by your folding and crunching numbers... It looks like you're running 49 already!
> 
> @johnspack
> When my boxes start overheating.. I try to sit as close as possible... because I'm COOL! or as the younger crowd would say kewl!...lol



No, only 12 boxes and only 10 of them have Gpus.  Trying to get to about 6-8, out of work and will draw social security in Dec.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

Just like the our WCG brethren's (which is most of you on here), we're steamrolling along. Checked yesterday and we were #76, *now we're #74*


Keep those clients folding folks


----------



## johnspack (Jun 2, 2009)

8 fans in my antec 1200,  including the panaflo side intake for the video cards,  they run hotter when I remove the side panel.  Now have a system of house fans that work outside air to my computers.  seems to be working,  with my work,  i'm still maintaining 10k points + per day....  And yes,  freakish heat wave,  80+f every day,  much more in my apt.....


----------



## johnspack (Jun 4, 2009)

My points may go down now,  but for good reason!  This is my new baby,  I will be importing it into IL2 Sturmovich:1946 for the canvas knights mod,  this is just a pic,  I'll show my model when it's done:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...0px-Nieuport_17_at_Festival_of_History_07.jpg
Don't worry,  my 9800gtx is oced and folding 24/7,  and the 280 will fold when I can!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Just like the our WCG brethren's (which is most of you on here), we're steamrolling along. Checked yesterday and we were #76, *now we're #74*
> 
> 
> Keep those clients folding folks



That'll be down to mine and moon's mega folding entity 

173rd! from like 230 odd!

Oh, and lads, we are 72nd now. Good work!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> That'll be down to mine and moon's mega folding entity
> 
> 173rd! from like 230 odd!
> 
> Oh, and lads, we are 72nd now. Good work!



good job guys!

just curious but how many points does #1 have and how far are we?

what would it take to be in top 10?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> good job guys!
> 
> just curious but how many points does #1 have and how far are we?
> 
> what would it take to be in top 10?



erm years and alot more rigs I think - I was folding for CPC for a while and they are in the top 10 but with hundreds, if not thousands of donors under there name.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 4, 2009)

Well Buck, we did it. Although, it took us longer than expected. I assure you it won't happen again as those responsible have been sacked. To further ensure this, those responsible for sacking the people who have just been sacked have been sacked. 

New goal?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2009)

who's been sacked? whats happened?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well Buck, we did it. Although, it took us longer than expected. I assure you it won't happen again as those responsible have been sacked. To further ensure this, those responsible for sacking the people who have just been sacked have been sacked.
> 
> New goal?



Yea! How about a little WhoopAss on WhoopAss! Could we get it done in say 5 years?

So El Fiendo, you're the one responsible for all that sacking!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2009)

El Fiendo- are you talking about? What is this sacked by someone who also got sacked


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 4, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Yea! How about a little WhoopAss on WhoopAss! Could we get it done in say 5 years?
> So El Fiendo, you're the one responsible for all that sacking!




According to EOC Folding Stats, yes. It would take us 3.4 years to best Whoopass if everyone remained at their current rate. I was thinking a bit more short term.

In regards to the sacking, I shouldn't talk about the sacking lest the head sacker come sack me leaving me to wallow in my recently sacked sadness and complain about having just been sacked.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well Buck, we did it. Although, it took us longer than expected. I assure you it won't happen again as those responsible have been sacked. To further ensure this, those responsible for sacking the people who have just been sacked have been sacked.
> 
> New goal?



*Thanks for remembering El Fiendo*. I wanted to say something about us passing them, but wanted to be a good sport about it also. I set that goal 6 months ago and there was a little drama that erupted. One of the Longevity Meme team members got a hold of my post(http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=24793&hl=buck+nasty). Then I was belittled concerning my ability forecast when we would pass them(prognostications). One of them even registered here and PM'd me about the thread. They went on to talk about recruiting me and even offering me $$$. Like I'm a gun for hire? I cannot imagine myself folding for anyone but TPU and the fabulous team that we have here. Congrats on steamrolling another team guys!



P.S. Just loaded up 2 Galaxy GTS 250's into my HTPC(poor rig) for an additional 10K PPD. Not bad for a $70.00 card after MIR.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea I'd read all that and thought it funny. They put up a good resistance but we've had more luck recruiting. That and some of us decided to go nutter and finance the power companies single handedly.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2009)

So anyone try out 186.08 beta drivers yet?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Thanks for remembering El Fiendo*. I wanted to say something about us passing them, but wanted to be a good sport about it also. I set that goal 6 months ago and there was a little drama that erupted. One of the Longevity Meme team members got a hold of my post(http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=24793&hl=buck+nasty). Then I was belittled concerning my ability forecast when we would pass them(prognostications). One of them even registered here and PM'd me about the thread. They went on to talk about recruiting me and even offering me $$$. Like I'm a gun for hire? I cannot imagine myself folding for anyone but TPU and the fabulous team that we have here. Congrats on steamrolling another team guys!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. *Just loaded up 2 Galaxy GTS 250's into my HTPC(poor rig) for an additional 10K PPD.* Not bad for a $70.00 card after MIR.



So much for my world domination


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2009)

Buck, what's your first impression of those Galaxy cards?


----------



## johnspack (Jun 5, 2009)

Well,  sorry again, production for me is going way down.  My stupid m2n32 mobo is kicking the bucket.  Southbridge chips always die on these athlon mobos,  not the first time for me.  I was expecting it.  Shuts down my 280 both for this and my canvas knights project,  this sucks.  No funds at this time,  so dunno......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I noticed that these Galaxy GTS 250's have one DVI and one HDMI. Did you have to do anything special to get the second card to fold?


The HDMI is a handy feature for me. I'm running Vista on the HTPC and I used to have to swap a DVI from my main rig to the HTPC 2nd GPU card to enable it. Now I leave the HDMI plugged into the 2nd GPU and it's always enabled


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 5, 2009)

What's that heatsink you have on the CPU buck?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

What is the stock clocks on those cards??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> What's that heatsink you have on the CPU buck?


Freezer Pro 64 by Arctic Cooling



mike047 said:


> What is the stock clocks on those cards??


738/1836/1100 stock clocks


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 738/1836/1100 stock clocks



Really? Nice my 9800GTX vanillas are Oc'd higher than the GTS250s.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Freezer Pro 64 by Arctic Cooling
> 
> 
> 738/1836/1100 stock clocks



Will the cards complain with that much extra on the shaders??

I have not oc'ed any of mine yet, as I don't know how much they will take and not error out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Really? Nice my 9800GTX vanillas are Oc'd higher than the GTS250s.


The stock coolers are kinda weak on these things, hence the clip-on fan in the pic.



mike047 said:


> Will the cards complain with that much extra on the shaders??
> 
> I have not oc'ed any of mine yet, as I don't know how much they will take and not error out.


Your running stock clocks on all your cards?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The stock coolers are kinda weak on these things, hence the clip-on fan in the pic.
> 
> 
> Your running stock clocks on all your cards?



YEP
9-260s and 2-250s and 2-9600gso.  I have just started the FAH/GPU thing.  I can set them up and run but don't have any idea how much/how to overclock them


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike, you can should be able to get between Buck's scores and mine (in my system spec menu) without much issue on your GTS 250s. The only reason I've been able to run mine that high with stock coolers is I have my rigs in my basement which is about 65 F.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 5, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Mike, you can should be able to get between Buck's scores and mine (in my system spec menu) without much issue on your GTS 250s. The only reason I've been able to run mine that high with stock coolers is I have my rigs in my basement which is about 65 F.



That's about 5%, could that be used as a general guide for the 260s also??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

mike047 said:


> YEP
> 9-260s and 2-250s and 2-9600gso.  I have just started the FAH/GPU thing.  I can set them up and run but don't have any idea how much/how to overclock them



Oh, we are gonna have to hook you up. Give me the conditions your cards fold in. Avg room temp, open cases or closed, and any assistance from portable fans? Also supply 65nm or 55nm on the 260's.

I run all fans @ 100% and overclock to the bleeding edge of crashing. I'm sure we can find you a nice comfy Overclock.

9600GSO's overclock like mad. Stock shaders 1350 and overclocked to 1760....


----------



## mike047 (Jun 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, we are gonna have to hook you up. Give me the conditions you cards fold in. Avg room temp, open cases or closed, and any assistance from portable fans? Also supply 65nm or 55nm on the 260's.
> 
> I run all fans @ 100% and overclock to the bleeding edge of crashing. I'm sure we can find you a nice comfy Overclock.



I'll get all the info together and get with you tomorrow...I am old and need to sleep

I get up early though  2-3am


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 6, 2009)

With my cards being Vanilla, they are stock 675 core so they end up having around a 12-15% OC. Mine are bleeding edge of crashing, and then backed off a notch or two. Basically all I did is looked around at what people were posting they'd gotten theirs too and then I shot for the stars.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 6, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I'll get all the info together and get with you tomorrow...I am old and need to sleep
> 
> I get up early though  2-3am


With overclocks, I estimate you should have *86,300 avg PPD*. I look forward to talking tomorrow.




El Fiendo said:


> With my cards being Vanilla, they are stock 675 core so they end up having around a 12-15% OC. Mine are bleeding edge of crashing, and then backed off a notch or two. Basically all I did is looked around at what people were posting they'd gotten theirs too and then I shot for the stars.


For folding on the 8xxx and 9xxx cards, core and *shaders* are most important. The GTX2xx cards require an additional memory O/C to get them into their sweet spot.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With overclocks, I estimate you should have *86,300 avg PPD*. I look forward to talking tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> For folding on the 8xxx and 9xxx cards, core and *shaders* are most important. The GTX2xx cards require an additional memory O/C to get them into their sweet spot.




Good to know, as I've yet to OC my GTX 260.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to miss this banter!  Have to shut down all folding now,  I need the parts out of my server.  Was fun folding with you guys!  Keep it up!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

I was always told memory was least significant with the 200 series?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Buck, I'm folding with my GTX 260 at stock except for shaders at 1450. What are the best settings for it?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

^ Big +1.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For folding on the 8xxx and 9xxx cards, core and *shaders* are most important. The GTX2xx cards require an additional memory O/C to get them into their sweet spot.



 That's why my 2 GTS250's throw an "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" when I OC them cause I only play with the core and shaders. Will have to experiment in a minute


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That's why my 2 GTS250's throw an "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" when I OC them cause I only play with the core and shaders. Will have to experiment in a minute


GTS250 are still 9xxx architecture, so mem o/c will not help. Remember the order of importance for all cards when folding: shaders, then core, then memory(*GTX*2xx only).


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

The minute that I do an OC, GPU-0 will spit an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error but GPU-1 is fine


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The minute that I do an OC, GPU-0 will spit an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error but GPU-1 is fine



Are fans 100%???


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are fans 100%???



Yup....


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

Stock settings:






Mild OC (Stable so far)


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

New case = lower temperatures!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 6, 2009)

that's lower than what my 260's run on water  great temps man!

Congrats on the new FT-01


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks mate - I continued to run it for half an hour after that screenshot and the temperatures stayed the same. Im very impressed


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 6, 2009)

It's the wu, those don't seem to heat up the card much. Your temps are excellent, but when you get a 511 point wu, you'll see those temps go up. I'm in the mid 50's most of the time with my 260.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, i have a GTX260 in my rig. I fold most of the time with that. Then i have an 8800GTS 320MB in a spare rig (Going to be sold on Tuesday). Took the 8800GTS out and put it in my rig as a dedicated folder. Everything worked fine, had it hooked up to my Asus by DVI, and my GTX260 by HDMI. Booted to windows and it recognized the 8800GTS. Went to display options and the desktop had been extended. Looked at setting up the GPU-1 client... it looked abit confusing, so i PMed Bogmali, and he told me you can fold on a GTX260 and 8800GTS in the same machine... *sadface* ...

All that work, even had to cut part of my desk for the 8800GTS to fit... lol.

So now i've just set it to do PhysX, haha, may aswell make use of it


----------



## Duxx (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I finally got around to joining.  Only a 8800gts g92... but a little bit helps right!?   I'm not sure I get that whole FahMon program but F@H seems to be running.  Woot!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 8, 2009)

I just bought myself a MSI K9A2 Platinum off of eBay.

I haven't been able to decide what processor to buy. Should I buy a X2, X3 or X4? Get the cheapest or invest up to $150?

For my initial set up all I need is the motherboard and processor. When it's running I'll probably get several of those Galaxy GTS250s.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I just bought myself a MSI K9A2 Platinum off of eBay.
> 
> I haven't been able to decide what processor to buy. Should I buy a X2, X3 or X4? Get the cheapest or invest up to $150?
> 
> For my initial set up all I need is the motherboard and processor. When it's running I'll probably get several of those Galaxy GTS250s.


CPU is up to you. I run cheapo Athlon X2's and use them to crunch. I guess it depends on your ambitions for the rig. The GTS 250 run very hot. I have applied AS5, but the temps are still around 80C. 4 of those packed tight on that K9A2 Platinum might be a nuclear meltdown.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 8, 2009)

Athlon x2 isnt cheap in Canada,  in fact almost non-exsistant.  I'm scrounging up for a p45 mobo and e8500 now,  and not sure if I can get those,  and if I do,  it'll cost me.  Used to be nice to fold!


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 8, 2009)

amd x7750  75$ cnd that not so expensive ( by the way i finish my moving today so i add more gpu for folding and cpu for crushing during next days.need to sleep and make room for 7-8 rigs lol )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> amd x7750  75$ cnd that not so expensive ( by the way i finish my moving today so i add more gpu for folding and cpu for crushing during next days.need to sleep and make room for 7-8 rigs lol )


Congrats on the move. Hope everything went well and kudos for adding more horsepower!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 8, 2009)

@msgclb-You can get a cheap Phenom so you have the luxury of a quad for crunching. Those 4 GTS250 will fit right in there without blocking your SATA and I/O panel connectors.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone having issues with F@H with the 9.5's?

Locks my system up every time within 30 seconds, yes even at stock clocks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Anyone having issues with F@H with the 9.5's?
> 
> Locks my system up every time within 30 seconds, yes even at stock clocks.



9.5's????? Are you referring to Catalyst?


----------



## niko084 (Jun 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 9.5's????? Are you referring to Catalyst?



Ya, granted I was trying the graphical one, but it shouldn't be locking up...

I was more or less seeing if the new drivers have made ati significantly better at folding yet, figured if they did I would start running it on my machine again.


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 8, 2009)

i have 3 ati card,but i'm using the console version and it fold like a experimented housewife.I try the graphical one just for you and my pc freeze


----------



## sapetto (Jun 8, 2009)

ha Kyle you play Runescape


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 8, 2009)

hell yeah! 

Very close to 99 Fletching as it stands.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i have 3 ati card,but i'm using the console version and it fold like a experimented housewife.I try the graphical one just for you and my pc freeze



Thanks, hm wonder what they did that causes that..

I guess I'll try the console version and see what it will do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Thanks, hm wonder what they did that causes that..
> 
> I guess I'll try the console version and see what it will do.



When i folded my 3870o), I always had crashes with the tray client. Switch to the console.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 9, 2009)

It's been an extreme pleasure serving TPU and adding to the cause.  I realize now that I can't afford to do this,  if I had money I sure would!  I have to save my equipment for now,  and fyi now everything is working again.  If I am in a position where I can do it again,  I will fold!  Fold On!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 9, 2009)

johnspack said:


> It's been an extreme pleasure serving TPU and adding to the cause.  I realize now that I can't afford to do this,  if I had money I sure would!  I have to save my equipment for now,  and fyi now everything is working again.  If I am in a position where I can do it again,  I will fold!  Fold On!


Thanks for folding with us and don't be a stranger around here!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2009)

johnspack said:


> It's been an extreme pleasure serving TPU and adding to the cause.  I realize now that I can't afford to do this,  if I had money I sure would!  I have to save my equipment for now,  and fyi now everything is working again.  If I am in a position where I can do it again,  I will fold!  Fold On!




Thank you for your contribution  and do see us again from time to time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone Folding a GTX275?  What are its PPD's and power usage?  With news that ATI may be dropping prices by $50 on their HD48xx line in Q3, maybe the GTX275 will drop down too.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone Folding a GTX275?  What are its PPD's and power usage?  With news that ATI may be dropping prices by $50 on their HD48xx line in Q3, maybe the GTX275 will drop down too.




Had one and wasn't pleased with it (at least the one that I have) at all. I would go back to a 260_216 if I get a chance. PPD was like 5-6K depending on what driver you use


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

GTX 275 is basically an already OC'd GTX 260 216 when it comes to folding. You can reach the same or higher as a stock GTX 275 by overclocking the GTX 260 216. From what I understood anyways.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> GTX 275 is basically an already OC'd GTX 260 216 when it comes to folding. You can reach the same or higher as a stock GTX 275 by overclocking the GTX 260 216. From what I understood anyways.



Correct, but a GTX 275 is a GTX 280 core with GTX 260 memory interface. For the money, go with the GTX 260 216sp for folding. You will not be sorry.

PS. I could get *(edit)2* open box 260's for the price of a single 275


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 10, 2009)

im running a gtx 280, a 8600gts, and a 3870 for folding... best i can offer


----------



## mauriek (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello there..

just want to say congratulation to the folding team..good solid team you have here..
i m from chip indonesia folding fellow team..your next conquest take over for next week..


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

^^Thanks and Welcome to TPU. It's all for the good of mankind man so you should also congratulate yourself for contributing (although with another team)


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> im running a gtx 280, a 8600gts, and a 3870 for folding... best i can offer




Everything helps man I don't care if you're folding with 1 8600GT, it might just be your card that finds a cure to one of these diseases while it's folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to the 60's, guys!  Don't get comfortable though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 10, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome to the 60's, guys!  Don't get comfortable though.



*69 is Fine!!!!*


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

For those who are unaware, many Folders and WCG members have joined forces to better both of our teams. It's been extremely successful so far. Just wanted to let all of you know that there is a WCG contest starting June 15th. The prize is a Xclio 1000 full tower case, shipped to your door! This is opened to all WCG members, and it's structured so that anyone can win, not just the power crunchers. If interested, get the details here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1427059#post1427059


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For those who are unaware, many Folders and WCG members have joined forces to better both of our teams. It's been extremely successful so far. Just wanted to let all of you know that there is a WCG contest starting June 15th. The prize is a Xclio 1000 full tower case, shipped to your door! This is opened to all WCG members, and it's structured so that anyone can win, not just the power crunchers. If interested, get the details here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1427059#post1427059



How about let's all join forces to battle things like cancer and hunger instead of personal or team glorification. I will continue to fold and crunch away, but I really don't want to be apart of any contest or competition to do so.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> How about let's all join forces to battle things like cancer and hunger instead of personal or team glorification. I will continue to fold and crunch away, but I really don't want to be apart of any contest or competition to do so.



I agree with you here. However, some people need a bit of encouragement to become involved, then they see the value of what they are doing. That's the purpose of this contest, to bring in new members. If you look at the teams who produce the best results, they often use contests in this way.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> How about let's all join forces to battle things like cancer and hunger instead of personal or team glorification. I will continue to fold and crunch away, but I really don't want to be apart of any contest or competition to do so.



You can elect to not be a part of the contest. Many of us have chosen this already, as the prize should be aimed at new recruits. Keep on folding and crunching erocker!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2009)

if only my power bill was a tax writeoff and my VRM's didn't boil...


----------



## johnspack (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice to see my folding isn't missed.  Well,  maybe some day I'll be able to replace my mobo and cpu so I can fold again.  Hi guys!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

Copied from the WCG sub forum..



bogmali said:


> Guys-some of my rigs are going to be shutdown (but not all) because I have folks that are working on my deck roofing and they're tapping into the same circuit my farms are using so it keeps tripping the circuit. I only have 15A on that circuit. They will be back up in full force tomorrow evening.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *69 is Fine!!!!*



my favorite number


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

Check out the deals I have for VGA's on the F/S/T forum.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 13, 2009)

I had 5 cards down for approx 12 hrs yesterday, so my 24hr avg is down as well. Nice to see that if i even hiccup that I'm looking at Mike047's taillights. Congrats to everyone for  Folding as hard as you do and pushing this team even higher!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

now if i can just get all 8 gpus folding...






got you!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> now if i can just get all 8 gpus folding...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture019448PSed.jpg
> got you!



For a second I thought you were serious, until I saw the score. Talk about a high electric bill. LOL


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> now if i can just get all 8 gpus folding...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture019448PSed.jpg
> got you!



Heh..heh. How about folding *1* GPU 24/7 for starters???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

wha... i have been. my 260.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wha... i have been. my 260.



Not by my records...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

ah crap... WTF. this rig has been on 24/7 for months. what would cause F@H to stop running?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ah crap... WTF. this rig has been on 24/7 for months. what would cause F@H to stop running?



A lot of things.......UNSTABLE_MACHINE.......EUEs.....mandatory 24 hour pause (unless you restart it again) just to name a few.....You need to constantly monitor your Rigs/clients.

Oh I forgot the most annoying thing..Automatic Windows Update and restarts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

my LOG has no indication of any errors. it looks like it just got shut off one day. 

back up and running now though


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

the latest drivers ceased my F@H after 32H like clockwork... and they also threw out EUE's on stock clocks.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Oh I forgot the most annoying thing..Automatic Windows Update and restarts.



This makes me swear. Alot.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> A lot of things.......UNSTABLE_MACHINE.......EUEs.....mandatory 24 hour pause (unless you restart it again) just to name a few.....You need to constantly monitor your Rigs/clients.
> 
> Oh I forgot the most annoying thing..Automatic Windows Update and restarts.



I just turn Auto Updates OFF...but what pisses me off is that I have had more power outages this last month than in the whole 6years I have lived here :shadedshu  ,damned power company, also the heat is making me cut back on some rigs


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2009)

I turned updates off too, but I've had 3 times where it 'reset' itself in the options. I can't explain it better than that. Just that I've come home to restarted computers due to auto updates even though I know I set them to off. Its maddening.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well now that makes things interesting. Battle at the top. 

Now all we need is for me to finish my farm, Mmaakk to come back online from his moving adventure, and Bogi to stop being a dingleberry. That way there'd be a 4 way battle for 3rd as well.



Oh and I still hate you Bogi.


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Well now that makes things interesting. Battle at the top.
> 
> Now all we need is for me to finish my farm, Mmaakk to come back online from his moving adventure, and Bogi to stop being a dingleberry. That way there'd be a 4 way battle for 3rd as well.
> 
> Oh and I still hate you Bogi.



Sorry EL, from my part the battle won't happen so soon 

Good part of my hardware is already traveling (by ship) to Brasil. I basically still have my dual Opteron crunching 24/7 , my X6800 rig with one 8800GTS folding/crunching 24/7 , my fiance E6600 crunching few hours a day 

I'm going back to Brasil end of September but I don't have a place to stay yet 

So after I'm back my folding/crunching will be IDLE until I can settle down.

I just bought some new parts: 






I'm still waiting for an adaptor "Zalman ZM-CS4A 9700 Clip Kit for Socket1366" to get this beauty running 

PS. EL and about Bogi, I hate him too!!  good complement


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

Mmaakk and El Tigre (sp??)..I thought my 2 boys were bad enough but geez, you two just pretty outdid them 

@El-that farm was like last years news:shadedshu and it still not done

@Mmmaakk-nice H/W mate, I have a UD3R and a UD5 that I'm running right now.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy Moly, Mike you monster you Nice going there and nice to have you with Team TPU


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Mmaakk and El Tigre (sp??)..I thought my 2 boys were bad enough but geez, you two just pretty outdid them



Bogi my friend, I apologize 

I can't answer for "EL DIABLO" but that comment I made was mean and pretty heavy.

Just installed that Street Fighter IV Benchmark  Cool stuff.

Brought me memories when my father gave me SF 2 for SNES 

Good old times... good old friends that now are married and with kids 

Am I getting old???


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Bogi my friend, I apologize
> 
> I can't answer for "EL DIABLO" but that comment I made was mean and pretty heavy.



 No offense taken bro I can take in as much as I can dish out No apologies needed, I always know that you guys are just kidding


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 17, 2009)

New millionaire in da house!!!

Congratulations Jizzler 

1,000,000


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> New millionaire in da house!!!
> 
> Congratulations Jizzler
> 
> 1,000,000



X2


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> New millionaire in da house!!!
> 
> Congratulations Jizzler
> 
> 1,000,000




x3

Oh, and I will never apologize! VIVA LA RESISTANCE! Er, that's French. Uh, whatever the Mexican equivalent is. And uh, directed at crushing the throat of the tyrannical Bogi Empire. 

And I'll have you know that the farm is only a month and half old in serious planning, and it stands half completed. Though I'm waiting on more news on GT300 to see if I get my second GTX260 or if I do a step up (have about 50 days remaining). Mind you I also currently have 2 motherboards on the way and am looking at least one new system. Upstairs HTPC? Yea sure I'll sell it to my rational side as that. Mind you if I get another computer in the works I could simply get GT300 cards and put the GTX260s with one of the motherboards I have coming as they're only P35 and would probably hamper a GT300 card. Mind you I could always just sell whatever I don't need on forums. Mind you I am looking at getting a new car and shouldn't be spending money. And I should be spending money on my house... *trails conversation on for another hour*


Now you know how my mind works (or doesn't in this case) and why it takes me so long to build a farm. I have severe impulse urges stifled by severe rationality requirements.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> New millionaire in da house!!!
> 
> Congratulations Jizzler
> 
> 1,000,000




Add mx500torid to the list as well!  He made it to 1,000,000 AND passed Jizzler at the same time.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats to mx500 as well.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jun 19, 2009)

im back up and folding again, and im crusing along with this puppy, i might raise the cpu up to 2.6GHz form 2.4, but until i break in the mobo im not sure what i want to do.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

apparently im, well, hung it says...






any ideas?

i tried restarting but same thing happens.

gpu is not OCed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2009)

what does the actual console window show?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

its sitting at completed 37%

nothing has changed for a good long time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> apparently im, well, hung it says...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090618/Capture297.jpg
> 
> ...



Are you networking or remotely monitoring with Fahmon? If so, try setting all rigs to the *exact same time*. That's what works for me!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

fahmon is on the same machine as the video card thats folding


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fahmon is on the same machine as the video card thats folding



Try stopping and re-starting the client. Also check the filepath that Fahmon is using. Sometimes my fahmon configurations go askew all on their own.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2009)

are you running the system tray or console client?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

tray for now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2009)

look in the log file to see if it's working


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone else getting really odd stats reports? I'm currently around 10000 PPD less in the last 24 hours than I should be. I know none of my rigs were hung as of last night.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Anyone else getting really odd stats reports? I'm currently around 10000 PPD less in the last 24 hours than I should be. I know none of my rigs were hung as of last night.



I think that it is not reporting GPU points...I am way behind normal daily production.....:shadedshu


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, as long as its statistical and not an issue with my clients. I'm going to double check that it says the servers received my submission tonight for as far back as the logs go. Other than that I'll wait while they sort out the stats bugs. I just use the daily stats to indicate if I've got problems on my side.

Just hope it ain't a problem on my end.

Edit: I also use the stats to curse at Bogmali with. One day Bogi, one day.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 19, 2009)

We just jumped up one place, from 69th to 68th.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2009)

Yup, I think it's stuck from yesterday's update. No way that I have only folded 13 WUs since 3AM


----------



## sapetto (Jun 19, 2009)

My F@H client cant connect to server to DL new projects


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 19, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I think that it is not reporting GPU points...I am way behind normal daily production.....:shadedshu



Now is my chance to catch you!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Now is my chance to catch you!



Seems as if there is a server issue;

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2009/06/gpu-server-issues.html

From this thread;
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=10441


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 19, 2009)

So someone tripped over a cord eh?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jun 21, 2009)

lol, i think my PPD is up with this new P45 board.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2009)

From the WCG sub-forum...



bogmali said:


> BTW team, I'm going to be one less i7 rig since my 920 decided to crap out on me Funny thing is that sucker is not even OCed. If was the one in my main rig-woke up yesterday to find it shutdown Powered it up and it will only boot but not POST and just hang there. Numerous BIOS resets and restarts and finally I decided to take her apart. I was ready to declare the BIOSTAR mobo as being the culprit but when I switched out parts with my other rigs, the mobo works but the CPU is shotbanghead: So awaiting on Intel to RMA this sucker


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't ya just love some of these CL listings?
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sys/1233027327.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 23, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't ya just love some of these CL listings?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sys/1233027327.html



Heh, mine will go for 55.00 shipped. Should have the list up soon.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 23, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't ya just love some of these CL listings?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sys/1233027327.html




Not to brag but I grabbed my 2X8800GTS 320 off of CL for $100 and they were both unregistered


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 23, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


One hour and 20 minutes into the work day, a .5 second brownout occured. Why does this matter? It's going to be another 10 or so hours before I can restart my rigs. I do work in a different area of the city but I can guarantee you they're down. 

.5 seconds. They could at least make it a bloody 15 minute blackout and not some POS wimpy sucker that wipes my days production. Damnit. Need to spend more money to get 3 high powered battery backups. 4 if I purchase one of Buck's rigs.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...
> 
> 
> One hour and 20 minutes into the work day, a .5 second brownout occured. Why does this matter? It's going to be another 10 or so hours before I can restart my rigs. I do work in a different area of the city but I can guarantee you they're down.
> ...



  Would you like Cheese with that?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 23, 2009)

No, I'd like you to get hit by a brownout. See how you like it.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> No, I'd like you to get hit by a brownout. See how you like it.




 I have been silly, it's just I live 20 minutes away from work


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea? I also hope you get assaulted by a roving band of clowns.


Apparently this was 666th post. Apt I guess. Maybe the number of the beast will make my hopes come true. Feeling scared Bogi?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know about .5 sec brownouts but I get a lot of momentary power outages especially during storms. My solution is this...







I don't yet have enough to go around but at least it helps.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, I need to get 3 maybe 4 of these. I had 2 smaller ones but it turns out that my power draw exceeded what they could provide.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jun 23, 2009)

i convinced my friend to FOLD FOR TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


I just can't find her username on the list.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...
> 
> 
> One hour and 20 minutes into the work day, a .5 second brownout occured. Why does this matter? It's going to be another 10 or so hours before I can restart my rigs. I do work in a different area of the city but I can guarantee you they're down.
> ...



Same here. Went to work, bad storms roll thru and I come home to rigs reset/idling!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 24, 2009)

Sucks eh? Its even worse when you know it happened, and its early in the day, and you're sitting there going... maybe my house got spared somehow?


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 24, 2009)

Everybody getting some CANDY today. Check your 3PM points. I guess mike will be getting 200K+ today


----------



## msgclb (Jun 25, 2009)

This has to be my most productive day! I'd like to thank the keeper of the points for the push that put me over 1 million.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2009)

How the hell did that happen? It's not that I am complaining

Explain yourself Mmaakk:shadedshu I know you know something


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure hope you rich buggers with the multi 260+ cards are sill folding!  I did my bit.  I'll try to rebuild and do it again.  Don't stop folding!


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> How the hell did that happen? It's not that I am complaining
> 
> Explain yourself Mmaakk:shadedshu I know you know something



Don't get that excited Bogi 

We are just *recovering* the points from date 06.19.09


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Don't get that excited Bogi



Not at all, just curious



mmaakk said:


> We are just *recovering* the points from date 06.19.09



Eh, didn't even feel the pinch on that one.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 25, 2009)

Its been consistent from June 19th on. I've noticed about 6-7k short each day.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 25, 2009)

Damn wished I could do that every day and btw the 8800gts 512 just showed up. Hey anyone got a cheap am2 cpu. Guy i bought a e5200 from gave me a Gigabyte ma-61p-s3 for free.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2009)

Can incomplete WU's give a person points?  My 9600GSO went bonkers last night and had at least 6 NAN's.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 25, 2009)

Grrr... I keep getting these 8000 WU... They take AGES on my GTX260. I get 1888 points from them though.

I seriously need a PSU so that i can setup a temp 8800GT folder... lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 26, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can incomplete WU's give a person points?  My 9600GSO went bonkers last night and had at least 6 NAN's.



Yes, you get partial credit for what you completed. What are you clocks/fan speed on the card?


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 26, 2009)

May be transitioning teams in July sometime...  My former team has been good to me for the most part but a few members are just complete ... (expletive deleted)... 
Things that will transition on July 1st are...
- HD2600XT GPU Client
-A64 X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz @1.3V  Linux SMP Client
---
Things that will transition near July 25-26th..
-HD4850 @ 750Mhz Core, 1.0Ghz Mem
-1x WinSMP Client
-1x Linux VM SMP Client


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, you get partial credit for what you completed. What are you clocks/fan speed on the card?



It's one of the $36 Asus 9600 GSO's and I've run it for days at a time with the memory at stock, core at 600 and shaders at 1725 (sometimes higher but temps seem to jump as I get toward 1760).  I had to reboot the system to get the card to behave, as every time I tried to change the overclock back to what I had it, it would go crazy, with shaders ABOVE 1900 with core and memory at the bottom end  It's been running all day since the reboot w/o a problem.

Edit: I don't see how to change the fan speed even though there is a place for it on Smartdoctor


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 26, 2009)

Change the fan speeds with Rivatuner.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Change the fan speeds with Rivatuner.



Or download EVGA's Precision Tool.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2009)

I know it's not much,  but I've decided to fire back up my 9800gtx.  It's a tank,  and runs cool to boot!  I simply can't chance my 280,  I'm sorry.  Just so my name doesn't stay grey up there at the top.....


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I know it's not much,  but I've decided to fire back up my 9800gtx.  It's a tank,  and runs cool to boot!  I simply can't chance my 280,  I'm sorry.  Just so my name doesn't stay grey up there at the top.....



Every little bit helps bro


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 1, 2009)

bogmali said:


> El Fiendo said:
> 
> 
> > *Lurks in the shadows*
> ...


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Way to go EL Matador! *

Bogi :shadedshu


----------



## johnspack (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh thank gawd!  I can run my AC now!  At 720/1730 my 9800gtx is folding at 52c!  I may even invite my 280 to dance at nights now......  Think I'll pump up my 9800 a bit more too
9800gtx now at 756/1782 and only a 2c increase to 54c.  Ran my 280 last night, but too hot to run in the daytime. Still pumped me up by 3k+ points!  Dam I wish I could afford a fleet of 280/285s.......


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 2, 2009)

Hehehe that perked him up. Immediately poured the steam back on. 

I assume a rig was down Bogi?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hehehe that perked him up. Immediately poured the steam back on.




LOL @ El Matador...He picked the only stat (for that day off course) that he had an edge on me 



El Fiendo said:


> I assume a rig was down Bogi?



Actually 2 rigs.....GTX260OC and my 9800GX2......so that's 20K PPD right there that I'm giving up as a handicap to you I figured I'd let you catch up since I can no longer see you or your silhouette/shadow in my rear view mirror. Just waiting for i7 back from RMA and my PSU from Darkego.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Bogi, I beat you on production that day, and am currently doing so again today. So its not the only stat. 

And I'll take the win.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh Bogi, I beat you on production that day, and am currently doing so again today. So its not the only stat.
> 
> And I'll take the win.



You can have it  No objections here (for now off course)


----------



## mike047 (Jul 2, 2009)

You two settle down,
Don't make come back over here


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd have taken you in due time Mike. All in due time.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'd have taken you in due time Mike. All in due time.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You two settle down,
> Don't make come back over here




Geez, If that's the case........You know we don't mind you coming back Mike


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 3, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You two settle down,
> Don't make come back over here



LOL, don't tease us Mike! BTW, what team are you on now?

P.S. Nice to see Bogmali and El Fiendo trading punches for the lead!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice to see Bogmali and El Fiendo trading punches for the lead!



Ummm not quite Buck, the day after you left for vacation 2 of my rigs go down so I'm only folding at a 65% strength compared to 2 weeks ago


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 3, 2009)

Sob story sob story. 

Truth is, he wilted at the show of my prowess. Poor bugger has been cowering ever since.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you looked at the stats lately......Obviously not...Here you go


----------



## mike047 (Jul 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, don't tease us Mike! BTW, *what team are you on now*?
> 
> P.S. Nice to see Bogmali and El Fiendo trading punches for the lead!




XS


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have you looked at the stats lately......Obviously not...Here you go
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26983&stc=1&d=1246595003




Yup the average is low because I only put the GTX 260 216 in a couple of days ago. 3 now or so. Plus I scared you into an 'oh crap' state and you got your rigs in order. Just shows you not to get complacent.

In other news, found out my GTX 260 216 OC wasn't 100% stable. More experimenting tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Plus I scared you into an 'oh crap' state and you got your rigs in order. Just shows you not to get complacent.
> 
> In other news, found out my GTX 260 216 OC wasn't 100% stable. More experimenting tonight.



You never cease to amaze me bro Complacent I still have 2 rigs down:shadedshu  and I really didn't do anything out of the ordinary except periodically checking my rigs to make sure they are no hang ups If I was at a 100% I should be cranking out 50K PPD (which is completely out of your range).

See you what you made me do Mike..........You started it


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 3, 2009)

Complacent. Completely oblivious to the obvious threat I pose. Thumb twiddling. Mosey around doing not much of anything.

Until WHAM! Big El Fiendo surprise.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Until WHAM! Big El Fiendo surprise.



 not sure where that surprise is cause I haven't seen it:shadedshu 

When you start cranking out 40K PPD then I would consider that as a surprise

You up to the challenge?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 3, 2009)

Yep. Give me a few days. I'll be hitting the number. 

Just need my proccy.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yep. Give me a few days. I'll be hitting the number.
> 
> Just need my proccy.



Now we're talking


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 3, 2009)

Now that I've made it to the TPU top 200, I guess I can change my SIG and reveal my puny stats


----------



## mike047 (Jul 3, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Now that I've made it to the TPU top 200, I guess I can change my SIG and reveal my puny stats



ANY stats are GREAT stats


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 3, 2009)

Yey, with only afew weeks folding. Me and (half of) Kyle have made it to 65th. 

However, i fear we are in the realms of the farmers. My single GT260 and Kyles bits and bats wont push much further... 

Good news though, i'll be setting a 9600GT dedicated folder next week


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm trying a little experiment,  set my gtx280 to 1.15v,  and oced it to 720/1512/1215,  currently folding an 1888 at 65-67c.  I've seen it hit 8300ppd..  it pegs 8300 on some of the 768 point jobs too!  I'm waiting for any errors,  hope I don't get any.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, until next time!  Power outage took out $200 worth of network equipment,  so can't even let the 9800 in my server run for now.  In a month I can fix it.   See you all then!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have any recourse with the power company?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not sure,  stupid kootenay power,  a little power company here in mid bc canada..  I put my server back up,  but only to do folding,  it's direct connect now,  so not secure enough to do anything else.  I found a switch that still works,  but it killed my linksys and dlink routers.  Sucks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2009)

A power outage should not have killed equipment.  A long brownout or a surge could of course.  A brownout may have fried your AC adapters, so they should not be that hard or expensive to replace.  A surge should not have hurt them either, again because of the AC adapters.  However, if unprotected cables were touching protected (surge protectors), surges can jump from one cable to another and cause havoc.  Are you sure that the harm didn't come in over your broadband connection?

Everyone, with summer and thunderstorms here, take a look at your systems.  Don't allow any system cables to get near unprotected cables.  APC told me a story of a company that wanted APC to replace their fried monitors, but when APC investigated, they found that the signal cables to the monitors were touching the power cords upstream of the surge protectors that were protecting their systems.  No warranty.

On a different topic, congrats to the latest Million Point Club members, msgclb and sneekypeet. 

I have shut it down for the summer.  See you when the average temp falls below 65f.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> On a different topic, congrats to the latest Million Point Club members, msgclb and sneekypeet.



Congrats indeed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Congrats indeed


Another major congrats to msgclb and sneekypeet , thanks bluebumlebee.

On another note, I have 4 rigs running and the heat is almost bearable in this room. Dare I crank up one more rig for another 16K ppd?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dare I crank up one more rig for another 16K ppd?



Go for it!  The team trendline points downward.  

I'm waiting for my MB to come back from RMA.  Then I can double my daily output.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow!  Have you guys seen this?  Evga GTX260/216 896-P3-1255-AR for $114 after MIR!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dare I crank up one more rig for another 16K ppd?



You know what my answer to that one is.....


----------



## johnspack (Jul 8, 2009)

If anyone here is folding on a gtx280,  drop your gpu volts to 1.15 or less,  even at full oc,  this chip does not need 1.19v.  I'm testing at 1.14v now,  and I think it will pass.  Using 1.00v for 2d and I think it will go lower as well.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 8, 2009)

Also,  I've lost hours of downtime because of the fah servers today,  anyone notice no results or new work units getting out,  right now it's down again?  Edit:  just went back up again,  jeez......


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2009)

Also before I forget, congrats to Oily_17 for hitting 3 mil Way to go mate....I will be joining you there shortly


----------



## johnspack (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like 4 of us will be breaking 1.5 mil very shortly.  Good job guys!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 9, 2009)

Next experiment,  fold at full oc overnight at 1.13v.  I think nvidia lied to us about these chips,  I won't be burning another one out!  I think 3d v as low as 1.10 is possible,  2d of 0.95v,  I don't know where they got these voltage ratings at....?
Edit:  card is perfectly stable at 1.13v,  folds like a champ,  games like one too!  Temps are in the lower 60s now.  I use to see almost 80c.......  I get close to 70c if I have all windows closed and it's getting hot in here... but now mostly lower 60s.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You know what my answer to that one is.....



OK, 5th rig coming online right now.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 9, 2009)

Fold Buck,  Fold!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, 5th rig coming online right now.



Excellent!  Good Job!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 10, 2009)

If anyone here has a gtx280,  just thought you should be aware,  I'm now folding at 720/1512 at 1.11v.  Much lower temps,  completely stable!  Lower could be possible,  I'll have to test.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 11, 2009)

Way to go team! We're closing in on 65! I've thrown some extra juice in, let's roll!


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 11, 2009)

WTF EL  ??????????????

52K PPD ??????????????

What am I going to say to my buddy Bogi


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 11, 2009)

You should ask him if there was a challenge for 50k too. Because I seem to be hovering right around the 48-53k range in realized PPD.

I've still got some hardware testing to do so it will fluctuate some when I bring the rig offline. Plus its running on a borrowed processor but I'm not sure when I'll be getting mine to replace it. When I get the quad it'll most likely crunch its little heart out though.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> WTF EL  ??????????????
> 
> 52K PPD ??????????????
> 
> What am I going to say to my buddy Bogi



 Haha, there was a challenge, I was hovering at 40-45K PPD but I had to shutdown and outfit my GX2 with a waterblock plus my other rig is running also It is to be interesting to see how this turns out


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 11, 2009)

> *Stats update in progress
> 
> update started at Sat Jul 11 17:00:00 UTC 2009 (Sat Jul 11 10:00:00 PDT 2009)*



Same message all day.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 12, 2009)

Which site is that on, you can try this site for stats

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Which site is that on, you can try this site for stats
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711



Thanks. I was complaining about the Stanford site.   I go to the extreme overclocking site often, but it lags behind the Stanford site.  For example, as I write this, I'm #157, but the ExtremeOC site says I'm still #160.  No biggie.  I'm still a newbie enjoying my climb up the ranks.  I realize that will come to screeching halt at some point.  I can't compete with guys that crank out more in a day than I do in a week.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2009)

Have to shut off my folders cause I got woken up by the sound of thunder and flash of lightning which is uncommon around this side of the country. Will turn them back on as soon as it clears.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2009)

I got my 9600GSO 96sp today... Will run the F@H gpu client soon when I get done overclocking it.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2009)

A quick 6 mins in the OCCT GPU test and 10-20 mins in Fallout 3 says this is stable:






I'll play more extensively soon... if it's stable I plan on backing it down to 680/1700/950(1900) and flashing the bios, that's all she wrote.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Can the 9600GSO and 8800GS be volt modded in the bios to 1.1V just like the 8800GT could?


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

I dunno. I don't intend to try... this card has no temp sensor. D:
^^that turned out to be unstable, new values for max are 680/1700/975


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

Overclocking completed. 680/1700/975 turned out to be stable for 1 hour 12 minutes in the OCCT GPU test... 0 errors. To ensure stability I backed down to 660/1650/950(1900) and flashed the BIOS with those clocks. Now running the GPU client for F@H...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 15, 2009)

hat said:


> Overclocking completed. 680/1700/975 turned out to be stable for 1 hour 12 minutes in the OCCT GPU test... 0 errors. To ensure stability I backed down to 660/1650/950(1900) and flashed the BIOS with those clocks. Now running the GPU client for F@H...



Nice work Hat!  


Somehow we've got to increase production, even just a few newbies folding would help. We actually have threats closing in which is disturbing!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 15, 2009)

> Overclocking completed. 680/1700/975 turned out to be stable for 1 hour 12 minutes in the OCCT GPU test... 0 errors. To ensure stability I backed down to 660/1650/950(1900) and flashed the BIOS with those clocks. Now running the GPU client for F@H...





thoughtdisorder said:


> Nice work Hat!
> 
> 
> Somehow we've got to increase production, even just a few newbies folding would help. We actually have threats closing in which is disturbing!



I'll second both of those thoughts.  Way to go Hat.  I'm a newbie too.  I've caught the folding  bug.  Going to get my main rig back on line, and once that's done, I'm going to replace the 4850 in my second PC with an Nvidia card.   The TPU team trend line on the Exteme overclocking F@H stats site is heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 15, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I'll second both of those thoughts.  Way to go Hat.  I'm a newbie too.  I've caught the folding  bug.  Going to get my main rig back on line, and once that's done, I'm going to replace the 4850 in my second PC with an Nvidia card.   The TPU team trend line on the Exteme overclocking F@H stats site is heading in the wrong direction.



Absolutely! Thanks! For the record, I wasn't pointing the finger at Hat or anyone regarding "Newbies". What I should have said is, "we need our past folders and many new folders contributing what they can to get us where we want to be"!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 15, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Nice work Hat!
> 
> 
> Somehow we've got to increase production, even just a few newbies folding would help. We actually have threats closing in which is disturbing!


I suggest that we actively re-recruit past F@H team members. Just think of the hardware potential of TechPowerup! Run through the list of old members and PM to see if they can help out again.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 15, 2009)

And if they don't want to be recruited, I say we rough them up. 

And I only say that with Mmaakk in mind. I'm coming for you scruffles.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 15, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And if they don't want to be recruited, I say we rough them up.



 I know that worked wonders on you eh



El Fiendo said:


> And I only say that with Mmaakk in mind. I'm coming for you scruffles.



Give 'em a break, I know why he's not actively folding (I think he only has 1 or 2 rigs)


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 15, 2009)

I know why too. I still want to break some knee caps and because I don't have the financial strength (need to eat / pay for house and all) to take you out I need to pick on the weaker.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

I would be folding again but temps are too high now that isn't summer. My poor video card hits 90c before you know it but the CPU doesn't go above 45c under 100% load on all cores


----------



## bogmali (Jul 15, 2009)

Completely understandable POS.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Completely understandable POS.



thank you for understanding. I would love to get better cooling on it but i have other things that are higher priority right now. The time will come when i get a new HSF for it


----------



## bogmali (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would be folding again but temps are too high now that isn't summer. My poor video card hits 90c before you know it but the CPU doesn't go above 45c under 100% load on all cores



What's your GPU?


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

Newbie? I'm no newbie... I'm still 67th lol. I was using both cpu and graphics card to fold but since I lost my dual core and I got this single I decided it wasn't worth it cause I could only do the single core client, so I switch to WCG. I'm getting the 7750BE tomorrow but I'll continue to crunch WCG with that... but hey, got a 9600gso folding in spare time not bad


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 15, 2009)

The only reason I'm folding right now in the summer is my Canadian igloo keeps temperatures nice and frosty so I don't have to worry about over heating. Still too warm for my liking though, but I best start preparing for winter, its only 2 months away.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What's your GPU?



8800GT


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

I musta got a nasty WU.. only 68% of it completed overnight D:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 15, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> The TPU team trend line on the Extreme overclocking F@H stats site is heading in the wrong direction.



It's hard to replace Mike047's production, especially this time of the year, when some, like me, are shutting down for the summer



hat said:


> I musta got a nasty WU.. only 68% of it completed overnight D:



Sounds like an 1888 point WU.  FAHMON will show you this info.


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, downloaded fahmon and it's a 1888 pt. unit. I remember the 384pt work units... they took like 1 hour.. lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 15, 2009)

hat said:


> Newbie? I'm no newbie... but hey, got a 9600gso folding in spare time not bad



ah, sorry.  I assumed again.  Congrats anyway without the newbie thing.


----------



## deathmore (Jul 15, 2009)

well it's been several months of not folding and with a brand new gtx 285 instead of an ati 3870 I'm coming back to fold again, while crunching too with my I7.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 15, 2009)

deathmore said:


> well it's been several months of not folding and with a brand new gtx 285 instead of an ati 3870 I'm coming back to fold again, while crunching too with my I7.



Awesome!  Love it.


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> And if they don't want to be recruited, I say we rough them up.
> 
> And I only say that with Mmaakk in mind. I'm coming for you scruffles.



Mr. "El Cachorro" our alliance is over!

I'm immediately joining forces with my "not anymore dark-enemy" Bogi.

I will reactivate all I have left hardware to bring you down fast!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Mr. "El Cachorro" our alliance is over!
> 
> I'm immediately joining forces with my "not anymore dark-enemy" Bogi.
> 
> ...



OMG, that made my day! 

mmaakk, when you get to Brazil, are you gonna set up your rigs again to fold?


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, that made my day!
> 
> mmaakk, when you get to Brazil, are you gonna set up your rigs again to fold?



That's whats going on:

I'm leaving my job this week. My fiance's brother is coming from Brasil this Friday. We are going to be traveling east and west Canada for 3 weeks 

After that I have to organize my stuff, going back in September.

Back in Brazil I will stay with my parents for a couple of months. They live in south Brasil. I'm gonna be moving afterwords to North East Brasil. Far... around 4,500 miles from my parents State.

I don't have yet a house over there. I might be building one 

Not sure yet.

So... as you can see... Until I settle down is gonna take a while


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 16, 2009)

Traveling Canada eh? Then perhaps this rivalry will come to a climax!

Don't be tempted by the dark side. He may offer things like ways to keep things you like alive forever but... wait...

Bogi, can I join your side?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Mr. "El Cachorro" our alliance is over!
> 
> I'm immediately joining forces with my "not anymore dark-enemy" Bogi.
> 
> ...



I applaud your attempt at folding world domination, and your new alliance! but El Fiendo is not the only one thoust  shall fear!  I too haveth  an alliance of my own...  HAHAHA... My GTX285, and 9600gt are BACK folding for the win! HA-HA-HA! My thurst for pie has grown stronger! I shall rip thy pie from thoust hands!  HAHA-HAHA-HAHA!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

Wait.. where is the Stat's page for folding? where is the pie held?... hehehe


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

I really can't underestimate our "Lapping King" Mindweaver.

I just hope you don't start lapping GPU too 

Our F@H domination could be at risk


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I really can't underestimate our "Lapping King" Mindweaver.
> 
> I just hope you don't start lapping GPU too
> 
> ...



Whoahahaha!

 I've got an 8800gs sitting here doing nothing.. I need to put it to work. Oh and I ran across a deal for a 9800gx2 for 75 bucks. It's one of my bud's he wants a 4890... That 9800gx2 was hit over 100c! Until he let me work my magic.. hehhehe now its between 60 - 70c @ full load. I just don't know if i want to deal with sli crap. That's why I bought this GTX285. What do you guys think? Is it worthy for 75 bucks?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I just re-installed Vista and have my 6th and final rig running now. I'm back up to my full production of 90K. *OMG*, is it hot in this room.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

@MW but that card. If you don't want to deal with it after you get it maybe we could work something out. (possible payments low on money ATM)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @MW but that card. If you don't want to deal with it after you get it maybe we could work something out. (possible payments low on money ATM)



Cool let me see what I can do. It's an EVGA card so it solid. Plus let me see if i can talk him down some more.. hehehe.. He wanted 100 bucks.. but I told him I thought they where giving away those cards with a free sample of tide!... lol


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

Mind, talk to Bogi. He has one GX2 folding. I personally think is a great deal. You will get 10K+ PPD with it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Mind, talk to Bogi. He has one GX2 folding. I personally think is a great deal. You will get 10K+ PPD with it.



Sweet, I'll get on it.


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

Everybody keep tuned!

~700K points more and our team will be a hundred times millionaire!

Way to go TPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> He wanted 100 bucks.. but I told him I thought they where giving away those cards with a free sample of tide!... lol



With friends like you.......:shadedshu


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> With friends like you.......:shadedshu



lol I know.. hehehe

Oh yea go check out my Q9550 lap job!  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1476835&posted=1#post1476835


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Mind, talk to Bogi. He has one GX2 folding. I personally think is a great deal. You will get 10K+ PPD with it.



Awe shucks You actually mentioned my name without any sarcasm (oh wait that's El something (I get you two confused)

Mindweaver - feast your eyes bro Remember the screenie shows my GX2 folding the most heat producing and GPU intensive WUs and yet I get between 9.5K-10K. I can easily get 13-14k on the other smaller WUs and 12-13K on the 768 pointers Hope my screenie helps.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Awe shucks You actually mentioned my name without any sarcasm (oh wait that's El something (I get you two confused)
> 
> Mindweaver - feast your eyes bro Remember the screenie shows my GX2 folding the most heat producing and GPU intensive WUs and yet I get between 9.5K-10K. I can easily get 13-14k on the other smaller WUs and 12-13K on the 768 pointers Hope my screenie helps.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27180&stc=1&d=1247728595



Nice! I'll give him a few days to ask me again.. then I'll offer him 50 bucks...lol  He really wants the 4890...lol 

Who runs bartertown?.. Master blaster.. eh er I mean Mindweaver!...lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2009)

We've just gone to 65th place in team competition!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 16, 2009)

If you dont want it Mindweaver let me know.


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I just re-installed Vista and have my 6th and final rig running now. I'm back up to my full production of 90K. *OMG*, is it hot in this room.
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2006/12/burning-computer2.jpg


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 17, 2009)

It is really great to see everyone putting forth as much effort as possible! But I have some bad news...
Since this economy is really bad, my rig will now be on 24/3 to cut down my power bill and to cut down my heat 
in my room as well. But I will still be folding, and crunching for that matter, as much as I can.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2009)

I am back folding again thanks to bogmali


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I just re-installed Vista and have my 6th and final rig running now. I'm back up to my full production of 90K. *OMG*, is it hot in this room



Thanks a lot Buck!  I was wondering who to blame for this:


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 17, 2009)

We're now in 64th place


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am back folding again thanks to bogmali



Way to go bogmali !!!! You are a true team player.



mmaakk said:


> Everybody keep tuned!
> 
> ~700K points more and our team will be a hundred times millionaire!
> 
> Way to go TPU



Just like mmaakk prognosticated, we will hit 100 million as of 8:30 PM EST tonight. *Congrats TPU for a job well done and here's to the next 100m.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a strange problem,  when under xp64,  and folding,  I could still use my computer normally,  but under win7/vista,  everything stutters and slideshows.  Is that normal for these oses?  If I want to do some power surfing,  I just have to stop folding,  very annoying.  Cpu setting is for low,  not idle,  but I don't see that much cpu usage anyways,  so I don't know why?  Any specific settings you guys use for vista/win7 for folding?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 19, 2009)

Well some good news, I'll have another 9600GSO online 24/7 for about the next month.  My bro had me build a system for him (he didn't need any real video horsepower but for the price you just can't beat a 96 shader 9600 at the moment).  He lives a few states away so I'll have to drive this sytem down to the parents and let them take it out the next time they get the itch for a weekend trip.  Until then it's been hard to tweak the system for performance since I don't want to take the folding client down for all the restarts, voltage/speed adjustments, and stability testing.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


>





Buck,

Which stats page is the one u posted??

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 19, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Buck,
> 
> Which stats page is the one u posted??
> 
> ...



http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=10&t=50711

I have that page saved as top producers for the day. There are other ways to view it.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=10&t=50711
> 
> I have that page saved as top producers for the day.



It's the same stats page that shows how much I own El Tigre


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

how long does it take of folding before the PPD on the stats page(s) I have been folding for about a week now and my average PPD on the stats page is alittle over 2k when FAHmon is showing 5k-6.1k almost all the time. so how long till i stat seeing that on the stats

EDIT:hat are you still folding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how long does it take of folding before the PPD on the stats page(s) I have been folding for about a week now and my average PPD on the stats page is alittle over 2k when FAHmon is showing 5k-6.1k almost all the time. so how long till i stat seeing that on the stats
> 
> EDIT:hat are you still folding?



Are you Folding 24/7?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW 62K yesterday.....What you think Buck?

I seem to remember having this 50K challenge with someone.....hmmnn.......You know who you are


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea, and I said it right when I posted 51500 PPD. It was me saying you challenged me to 40k but I wonder if it should have been 50k instead.

At any rate, rig 3 is down whilst I wait for a processor. I had an E1400 in so I could test my components but I've since removed that and am sending it back to its generous donor (for my testing purposes). From there I'll probably be switching over my processors to WCG so I'll drop 7 or 8k to be high 30s to mid 40s depending on WU allocation.

I'm only switching my processors now because I had just spent 20 some dollars and a bunch of time to get the VMWare clients working on USB sticks. Right when the partnership came up that is. I wanted to at least get some of my money's worth out of my time and the USB stick purchase. I'm going to retire my office computer from WCG (as it really shouldn't be crunching lol).

From there? Dunno, might be switching out some of the Mobos I have to 3x PCI-e slots and grabbing some more GTX 260s. Most times they don't get higher than low 70s on temps on 511s but I'm not sure how 3 in a box will effect that as opposed to 2. Meh, I'm playing the waiting game with time (and my power bill thanks me).

Question though. I own a TX850, an Antec TPQ 850 and a PCP&C 750. Aside from PCI power cables and needing 6 of them (2 per card), which of these guys don't have the balls to run OC'ed quads and 3x GTX 260s 216s? Oh, my E8500 might also be slated to be turned into a quad. Have to see. But so far I've got a Q9450, and probably would be getting Q9550s to go in rigs 3 and 1.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you Folding 24/7?



have been till last night i stopped it for about 30mins to play a game then right back on. It shouldn't affect my ppd that much...should it?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 22, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Question though. I own a TX850, an Antec TPQ 850 and a PCP&C 750. Aside from PCI power cables and needing 6 of them (2 per card), which of these guys don't have the balls to run OC'ed quads and 3x GTX 260s 216s? Oh, my E8500 might also be slated to be turned into a quad. Have to see. But so far I've got a Q9450, and probably would be getting Q9550s to go in rigs 3 and 1.



The TX850 I know can run 2 OCed GTX260 (I have that setup now) along with my i7 and I think a third one would also be fine. I seem to remember someone running 2 GTX295 on a 850 Watt PSU so I think it's doable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have been till last night i stopped it for about 30mins to play a game then right back on. It shouldn't affect my ppd that much...should it?



30 minutes should not make that much of a difference.  Check all of your (username) (team number) settings.  If you select each of the jobs in FAHMON, and you have (show/hide WU Info panel) selected under view, it will show the (username)(team number).  Even a space can make a difference, which seems to be a common occurrence around here.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2009)

So anyone know why my graphics get bogged down in win7 but not in xp64?  Do I seriously need to set from low to idle?  Why under a vista based os?  Sorry,  but this is annoying to me....


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't think of any reason why it would. My Win 7 and Vista install are 100% smooth with folding and each has at least one VMWare client and 2 GPU clients running. Dual core, same amount of memory. It doesn't make sense as to why it was stuttering. Pretty sure my GPU settings were 'low' before I got a separate priority managing program.


@POS

Your daily average is taken from over 7 or 8 days, and you've only been folding for what looks like 5 (since coming back). So this will even out in time.

Most times Fahmon is all theoretical numbers where actual numbers would yield you ~85% of what it reports. This is simply because of WU distribution. For instance, if I had all my assets running I was hitting between 51k and 53K with Fahmon usually reporting 53-55k, however with a list full of 511s (it happened) I was getting more like 40k-42k. Between 4 and 5k is probably about what your 8800GT would be pulling (which it shows in the actual numbers on your stats page). My average throughout this time would have been about ~44-46k. Unfortunately I shut my rig down as it was running a test core (thus not long term).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> WOW 62K yesterday.....What you think Buck?
> 
> I seem to remember having this 50K challenge with someone.....hmmnn.......You know who you are



Man, nice work. I was watching and saw this in real time yesterday. Congrats on throwing down some big numbers.





El Fiendo said:


> Question though. I own a TX850, an Antec TPQ 850 and a PCP&C 750. Aside from PCI power cables and needing 6 of them (2 per card), which of these guys don't have the balls to run OC'ed quads and 3x GTX 260s 216s? Oh, my E8500 might also be slated to be turned into a quad. Have to see. But so far I've got a Q9450, and probably would be getting Q9550s to go in rigs 3 and 1.


All 3 PSU's should have enough balls to run 3x GTX260's. Just make sure you balance the PCI splitters evenly across *all* the rails. I run 2 o/c'd 260's/e8400@4.05Ghz/8 fans/watercooling on an Antec EA650 with no issues watsoever. I say go for it. How long before your back up and running? Take a look at the numbers and you will see we are missing you already. Let me know if there is anything I can do.




p_o_s_pc said:


> have been till last night i stopped it for about 30mins to play a game then right back on. It shouldn't affect my ppd that much...should it?



1/2 hour = 1/24th of you daily PPD based on 5K would be 208 ppd. Don't sweat it. Play your games and remember that we do this for the *science* and not the *points*. Huh, I can't believe I just said that!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> All 3 PSU's should have enough balls to run 3x GTX260's. Just make sure you balance the PCI splitters evenly across *all* the rails. I run 2 o/c'd 260's/e8400@4.05Ghz/8 fans/watercooling on an Antec EA650 with no issues watsoever. I say go for it. How long before your back up and running? Take a look at the numbers and you will see we are missing you already. Let me know if there is anything I can do.



Just so you know I have a man crush on you.

Aside from that it shouldn't be too long, I'm keeping an eye out for good priced q9550s hitting the market in Canada here. Unfortunately that processor is hot beyond belief right now. As are Q9450s. They get snapped up fast. Though Intel did just mention a price slash on 45nm quads so, maybe I'll be buying fresh off the shelf.

I've got my fingers in a couple of contests (with lists brimmed to the top with upgrades for rigs) so maybe those will bring something nice as well. I just need to clear my plate of overtime work and getting roommate(s) to help financially.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 24, 2009)

Crappy day! Came home tonite to find all rigs idling. Power must have gone out 5-6 hrs ago. Running full bore to try to make it up.


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> EDIT:hat are you still folding?


What's the matter, cant see me behind your cloud of dust? 

I only fold at night or if I know I am going to be away somewhere for a while (the latter doesn't happen very often)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> What's the matter, cant see me behind your cloud of dust?
> 
> I only fold at night or if I know I am going to be away somewhere for a while (the latter doesn't happen very often)



I had to take my voltmod off because SOMEHOW the pot burned itself(talking about the electrical kinda pot not the kind that gets you high) i smelled something burning and my screen went blank i was like SHIT *turns rig off by PSU switch opens case smells it coming from video card  stops takes a second to think...cuts the wires off grabs the pot burns fingers from how hot it was,starts rig again sees post screen  starts folding now hears high pitched sound that pisses him off)

I am going on vacation Saturday and are going to be gone for about a week not sure if i should leave it run or give it a break...My break is going to be chilling on the beach at Florida


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

needs LESS jiggawatts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> needs LESS jiggawatts



by that do you mean less voltage? I liked folding at 800/2100 (i got it stable at higher clocks then posted before )

and is it possible to use LESS and JIGGAWATTS in the same sentence i thought it was impossible in the computer world


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Mind, talk to Bogi. He has one GX2 folding. I personally think is a great deal. You will get 10K+ PPD with it.



i have 2 GX2's and on a good day ill do over 20 avg is 22-24k


----------



## bogmali (Jul 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i have 2 GX2's and on a good day ill do over 20 avg is 22-24k




Sounds about right, any OC on them?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 26, 2009)

*We are now ranked #62 team...........Great job everyone*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2009)

We are down to 53 active members, so it's time to start recruiting again. If you have any ideas on how to increase our member count, please share.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I had originally been thinking that we could have a folding contest since around early May. When Paulie asked for ways to increase the WCG output I had suggested a contest then, however it was a WCG contest. This lead to the WCG contest going on at the moment.

I still think a folding contest could work, but unfortunately we don't have sponsors or likely any connections to any sponsors. It'd have to be member provided. We could either work off member donations, or we could say a $5 buy in (if we had 50 participants that'd be a 1 in 50 chance for $250 dollars). Unfortunately being of a small user base we don't have alot of options unless someone gets really generous. The 50/50 buy in thing is more gambling than it is a contest.

I've seen some teams make up ads that member place around their town. Like the tear off strip ads on community peg boards. It does kind of seem like whoring out though but it does get the word out there.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

If anyone has a small computer shop you could sell computers with windows preinstalled and be running F@H on them? They wouldn't notice and if they did you could very easily say you were doing it out of kindness. Then you could also say that if you can't be reached to visit TPU or something?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, that starts becoming illegal. It's kind of alright when you do it on your friend's computer. Kind of. But that just applies F@H as bloatware when its done through business sales. It kind of puts it in a bad light.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I guess. You could always ask if they wanted to run it and if they seemed interested explain it to them?


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 28, 2009)

it hard to recruit new member when some team give prize every month. i know 2 guys who want to joined tpu but finally go to evga (for the prize) i know some of us don't do it for
money/hardware but a lot of people like the candy. oh well.... 

we are 47 000 member here on tpu i can't believe only 53 guys folding (maybe we need agressive publicity here on tpu)we have to be creative,we can't compete with team like evga (for the prize i mean).

as for me i don't think i can't built another rigs before september/october


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 28, 2009)

Its kind of crazy, but sorted by our 24 hour average we're around 32nd place in the top 100. Which again is pretty nuts seeming we've got some members down due to heat or other reasons, so we could be a fair chunk higher. But when you sort by users active we're 96th.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 28, 2009)

We just went up another notch.  Team TPU is now number 61!


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2009)

bah, F@H locks up my pc now. even though it was OCCT stable at higher clocks...


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2009)

PS3 and hot weather does not mix, so my PS3 has not been folding for a while. A 9 Series Nvidia is taking its place. My E5200 will be Folding and Crunching 24/7- barring some unforeseen problem.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm down for a bit today. I took the day off work so I could get some work on the house done, and I'm still working out the kinks with my new router.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm down for a bit today. I took the day off work so I could get some work on the house done, and I'm still working out the kinks with my new router.



No wonder I jumped up to 20th place in the active member list.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 29, 2009)

I got upto 9th place on the top producers list!  Do you realize I did this on on dying mobo?   I need to order a new mobo,  but have to wait one more month till I have the funds.  I have to reinstall windows again every 1 to 3 days,  as this mobo wigs out and takes out windows installs over and over.  I'm the poorest person here,  and I do top 10!  Yayyyyyy!  Ooops,  this isn't trash talk...?  heheh


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking for donations to rebuild my main system.  I can send upto $200 can for shipping ect.  I have a paypal account,  don't know how to use it but I'll learn.  I'd like a pq5 pro mobo and e8400-500 cpu,  or an am3 capable mobo that can still support a windsor 5600+.  I'm getting ripped off up here in small town Canada,  help?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 30, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Looking for donations to rebuild my main system.  I can send upto $200 can for shipping ect.  I have a paypal account,  don't know how to use it but I'll learn.  I'd like a pq5 pro mobo and e8400-500 cpu,  or an am3 capable mobo that can still support a windsor 5600+.  I'm getting ripped off up here in small town Canada,  help?



Dude I'm a few hours away from you, I can probably get you what you need and we can meet up at the border (funny as that may sound). Just trying to help


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Dude I'm a few hours away from you, I can probably get you what you need and we can meet up at the border (funny as that may sound). Just trying to help



This guy is fucking legit... +10 bogmali!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> This guy is fucking legit... +10 bogmali!!


----------



## Duxx (Jul 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


>



Just had to go and break my 100 "thanks" ... rude!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm super poor,  fixed income, but I have money right now... gawd help?  Or else I'll  just save again for am3 + ddr3,  dam always more money!


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 30, 2009)

Just bought 2 gts250s from Mike. That ought to help some.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 30, 2009)

My second rig is having issue. For some reason Windows 7 just isn't running up to snuff. It's almost like its doing everything on just 1 core. Loading up and opening things is astoundingly slow. The processor wasn't overclocked at all, under 40 degrees the whole time. Just something isn't right. 

Tonight it gets pulled apart and I fix that too. I've fixed too many things in the past two days.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 31, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Just bought 2 gts250s from Mike. That ought to help some.


Trust me, I saw first hand what those cards could do.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

My new 9600GSO (from Mike) is now running it's inaugural F@H WU (5771) @ stock clocks. 

I am monitoring it to make sure my PSU and other components are up to par. If someone doesn't mind looking at my specs (WCG0) and offering their opinion on if the Rosewill PSU (14a 12v1 16a 12v2) should have any problem running this comp 100%. Thanks!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 31, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My new 9600GSO (from Mike) is now running it's inaugural F@H WU (5771) @ stock clocks.
> 
> I am monitoring it to make sure my PSU and other components are up to par. If someone doesn't mind looking at my specs (WCG0) and offering their opinion on if the Rosewill PSU (14a 12v1 16a 12v2) should have any problem running this comp 100%. Thanks!



PSU looks good. I run 4x 9600GSO on a 500W PSU. You just have to balance the load across the rails evenly.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2009)

No idea how the rails are split on this PSU at all. I searched google to see if I could find anything (Rosewill Stallion Series RD450-2-DB) on how the rails are setup but no luck. I am guessing one rail to the 24pin and the other rail to the PCIe 16 and accessories. Anyway I can find out for sure?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow,  9.3k ppd on 5766 jobs on my 280,  this card works much better than my last 280...!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> No idea how the rails are split on this PSU at all. I searched google to see if I could find anything (Rosewill Stallion Series RD450-2-DB) on how the rails are setup but no luck. I am guessing one rail to the 24pin and the other rail to the PCIe 16 and accessories. Anyway I can find out for sure?



There should be a label on the side of the power supply itself.  If it's a non-modular power supply, it probably has a single 12 V rail, in which case the power supply itself tries to balance things.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

Well this is the label:







This is where I got the 2 rail amperage figures. It doesn't say what rail corresponds to which cables though (unless I am missing something obvious). My guess was 12v1 @14a is the 24pin + 4 pin MB/CPU power and the 12v2 @ 16amp was the PCIe cable and all molex+SATA.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Well this is the label:
> 
> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/17-182-022-04.jpg
> 
> This is where I got the 2 rail amperage figures. It doesn't say what rail corresponds to which cables though (unless I am missing something obvious). My guess was 12v1 @14a is the 24pin + 4 pin MB/CPU power and the 12v2 @ 16amp was the PCIe cable and all molex+SATA.



Correct. The most important thing is *if you use your molex to power PCI adapters*, connect the adapter to two separate molex rails. You could run another 9600GSO with that PSU easily(if you have another PCI-e slot). In the future, stick with Antec, Corsair, or Coolermaster PSU's for stability and energy efficiency.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2009)

I love my tx750,  it will continue in my new am3/am2+ mobo.....


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Correct. The most important thing is *if you use your molex to power PCI adapters*, connect the adapter to two separate molex rails. You could run another 9600GSO with that PSU easily(if you have another PCI-e slot). In the future, stick with Antec, Corsair, or Coolermaster PSU's for stability and energy efficiency.
> 
> http://www.pcarena.co.uk/images/Cables/int_pc/molex_pci-e.jpg



Thanks for the help. I am using the PSUs 6pin, no molex adapter so I should be okay. Only 1 PCIe slot though, next upgrade will most likely be around winter with a quad, new MB, and SLI planned, $ permitting.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2009)

Did a practice run with my paypal,  I know how to use it now.  I'm looking for a p5q-pro mobo and an e8400-500 cpu.  Used preferably.  Or else an sb750 southbridge based am2/3 mobo and phenom ii tri.  The intel is probably cheaper right now,  I've got really fast ddr2 ram for it.  I'm going to xfer funds to paypal right away,  I'll be adding more next cheque.  My mobo is dying... help?  Oh sorry,  forgot to mention,  Canada only....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Did a practice run with my paypal,  I know how to use it now.  I'm looking for a p5q-pro mobo and an e8400-500 cpu.  Used preferably.  Or else an sb750 southbridge based am2/3 mobo and phenom ii tri.  The intel is probably cheaper right now,  I've got really fast ddr2 ram for it.  I'm going to xfer funds to paypal right away,  I'll be adding more next cheque.  My mobo is dying... help?  Oh sorry,  forgot to mention,  Canada only....



What are you looking to spend? I have a P5Q Pro and E8400 CO stepping. Runs 3.6Ghz 24/7 @ 1.35V. While I love the combo, I have been looking @ PII/Sli Motherboards lately.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2009)

My main rig with a watercooled GX2 will be down for two days until my G3/8 barbs show up. I was stupid enough not realize that a Thermochill PA120.3 has a different thread pattern


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 5, 2009)

Have there been any performance gains in the newer Nvidia drivers in the past few weeks or couple of months even?  It's been a while since I've bothered updating mine but it seems as though my numbers are still on par with what everyone else has been getting.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 5, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Have there been any performance gains in the newer Nvidia drivers in the past few weeks or couple of months even?  It's been a while since I've bothered updating mine but it seems as though my numbers are still on par with what everyone else has been getting.



I am still running 3 month old drivers. I updated 1 rig a week ago with the new drivers and saw no noticeable difference.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 5, 2009)

i try the new driver on my 9800gt (windows xp)and i lost 100-150 ppd vs the 182.50 i switch back to 182.50.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 6, 2009)

finally up and folding again, running all cylinders 24/7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i try the new driver on my 9800gt (windows xp)and i lost 100-150 ppd vs the 182.50 i switch back to 182.50.



same problem here but with a 8800gt(same GPU) but difference is i am using windows 7. 182.50 seems to give me the best ppd. How many ppd are you getting with the 9800gt?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> same problem here but with a 8800gt(same GPU) but difference is i am using windows 7. 182.50 seems to give me the best ppd. How many ppd are you getting with the 9800gt?



353 pt: 5650 ppd
511 pt: 3650 ppd
1888 pt: 4300 ppd 

clocked at 675/1810/900 temps stay 66c-72c


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 353 pt: 5650 ppd
> 511 pt: 4600 ppd
> 1888 pt: 4300 ppd
> 
> clocked at 675/1810/900 temps stay 66-72



You're getting higher PPD with 511's than you are with 1888's?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 6, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your're getting higher PPD with 511's than you are with 1888's?




oups sorry my mistake 

511pt: 3650ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 6, 2009)

maybe wishful thinking?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 6, 2009)

na... my wishful thinking is for september (working on a deal with a friend for 3x9800gtx+ and a evga mobo)


----------



## johnspack (Aug 7, 2009)

Man,  I wish it wasn't 80 bucks to ship anything from the states to Canada,  that p5qpro is exactly what I've been wanting,  and the e8400 is still a sweet little chip!  I could scare up $200 or so by the end of the month.  But thats not really enough combined with shipping.  Maybe some kind of payment plan?  I get paid once a month,  and would have access to say $400 with 2 cheques.  Although for that kind of money I'd like an e8500 as well heheh!  But whatever,  I do have to replace this thing before it dies,  and pii is too much money for me right now.  Something to ponder.  Also,  increase the lifespan of your 260s and 280s people!  I've now folded overnight on my 280 at 712/1512/1260 at 1.09v!  I've also gamed with it,  flawless,  lower gpu temps,  lower vrm temps,  lower power draw.  Looks like the 260s will do 3d at least as low as .98v at full oc.  Extend the life of your card,  they don't seem to need at the stock voltage at all!

Darn,  Buck:  just found my mounting hardware for intels for my zalman 9700,  make me an offer,  I'll see if I can do it!


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 8, 2009)

srry to say that times are tight, and money short. so i have to shut my folding rig down for a while. hopefully i'll be able to get it up and running again in the future.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 8, 2009)

rangerone766 said:


> srry to say that times are tight, and money short. so i have to shut my folding rig down for a while. hopefully i'll be able to get it up and running again in the future.


No problem. We will be here anxiously awaiting your return.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 353 pt: 5650 ppd
> 511 pt: 3650 ppd
> 1888 pt: 4300 ppd
> 
> clocked at 675/1810/900 temps stay 66c-72c



wtf: i get LOWER PPD on all of them even with my card clocked higher.. I get around 3500-3800ppd on EVERY WU (sometimes 5k on the 353pt) i know my card is stable maybe its because the CPU is crunching and the OS is kinda cluttered


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

Just for reference my 9600GSO @ 600c/1650/600

353: 4013 ppd
472: 4292 ppd
511: 2643 ppd (pulls temps to 74C)
1888: 3550 ppd

This is in the same comp that has the Q6600 running WCG on all 4 cores 100% AND with SetAffinity II set to make sure FAHcore_11 and FAHCore_14 have access to all cores instead of just one.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wtf: i get LOWER PPD on all of them even with my card clocked higher.. I get around 3500-3800ppd on EVERY WU (sometimes 5k on the 353pt) i know my card is stable maybe its because the CPU is crunching and the OS is kinda cluttered



my cpu is crunching too and it a weak e1200.I use xp 32 and nvidia driver 182.50. Boinc running on 2 core and i use ''get and set cpu affinity''  to make sure FAHcore_11 and FAHCore_14 have access to only 1 core.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 8, 2009)

Just so everyone knows,  CamelJock refers to a WW1 pilot who mostly flew sopwith camels.  I fly RB3D and am helping to design an updated fm,  and possibly a whole new game.  I also am on the Canvas Knights development team,  to create a full addon/mod for IL2 Sturmovich:1946.  So that's the weird nick.  Last time I'll explain it,  heheh!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2009)

When you're a Cameljock in a Sopwith 2F.1 Camel you will eventually be overtaken by a F4 whether it be a Corsair or a Phantom II. I spent many years as an instrument technician on F4C, F4D, F4E and RF4C aircraft so I'd rather be a GIB if I couldn't be in the front seat.

For a long time I've been inching closer to Cameljock but now I'll need to bob and weave to keep the Sopwith's Vickers from flaming me out.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

msgclb said:


> When you're a Cameljock in a Sopwith 2F.1 Camel you will eventually be overtaken by a F4 whether it be a Corsair or a Phantom II. I spent many years as an *instrument technician on F4C, F4D, F4E and RF4C aircraft* so I'd rather be a GIB if I couldn't be in the front seat.
> 
> For a long time I've been inching closer to Cameljock but now I'll need to bob and weave to keep the Sopwith's Vickers from flaming me out.




Air Farce??

USN here.  13 years Aviation Electronics Technician.  F4A/B/G[Navy "G"]/J.  Also time with A7 and S3.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Air Farce??
> 
> USN here.  13 years Aviation Electronics Technician.  F4A/B/G[Navy "G"]/J.  Also time with A7 and S3.



US Air Force

20 years Avionics Instrument and Flight Control Technician. Started on C-124 Globemaster II, C-141 Starlifter and then years with the F4C/D/E, RF4C and then F-16, F-15, F-111.

I did work on a few A7s during my tours of Ubon AB, Thailand.







On the other side of that wall is revetments for about 100 F4s.

Here's a moment in time...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry guys, but my parents have finally told me I need to keep my computer off when I'm not using it.
I'll keep folding whenever I get on it, but it may not be much.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Sorry guys, but my parents have finally told me I need to keep my computer off when I'm not using it.
> I'll keep folding whenever I get on it, but it may not be much.



damm are they using the excuse it takes to much power, LOL.

I had that issue, had to keep it off for a month and the power usage didn't go down by much, because i left the TV going instead lol.

no but really that sucks.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2009)

Balancing power is difficult! In order to conserve power while crunching and folding I do not run AC or leave any TVs running. Its really hot too, but if the comp can take it I guess I can too.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

i live in the basement, so temp isn't an issue.

But even when im folding, at night i turn the gfx up, i'll usually bump the clock speeds to try and crunch extra at night, the problem is i want to tighten my ram timings, but im running on 1GB of ram for now. SO im afraid i might be loosing the stick soon, so im taking her easy.

Plus solar energy helps as well.  Remember GO GREEN!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2009)

Will have to turn down my folding,  multiple crashes and blue screens in one day tells me this mobo is about done.  I'll pick it back up when I replace the mobo ect.  My server is still folding,  so I'll still keep adding points!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, you can afford to take a rest there. You snatched 10th place the other day, which is pretty damn good. I seem to recall you were hitting limitations due to heat and costs, but you blasted into the top ten. At any rate, hope you get things sorted straight.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Will have to turn down my folding,  multiple crashes and blue screens in one day tells me this mobo is about done.  I'll pick it back up when I replace the mobo ect.  My server is still folding,  so I'll still keep adding points!


I will be helping him out with some hardware. Hopefully we can have him back in the Top 10 in a short period of time. 

P.S. Pete, we should nickname you the "Hardware Slayer"


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Balancing power is difficult! In order to conserve power while crunching and folding I do not run AC or leave any TVs running. Its really hot too, but if the comp can take it I guess I can too.



You're not made of silicon, but your pc is


----------



## theonedub (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Very true  Its not unbearable right now though, and after Tuesday its under 95F for the rest of the week- good computer weather.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 11, 2009)

My old P4 finally died.  I'm waiting to hear from EVGA about a trade-up to a 250.  (I bought a new 6800 for my P4.)  It's going to cost me $40 and I'll be doubling my production.  Should raise me to 5000-6000 per day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> My old P4 finally died.  I'm waiting to hear from EVGA about a trade-up to a 250.  (I bought a new 6800 for my P4.)  It's going to cost me $40 and I'll be doubling my production.  Should raise me to 5000-6000 per day.


Do you need a replacement CPU? I have a few sitting around.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

OK. I'm finally going to commit to consistent folding. It's well overdue after so many folders joined the WCG team. By the end of the week, I'll have 3 gtx260's going full force.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm *finally going to commit* to consistent folding.




'Bout time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I'm finally going to commit to consistent folding. It's well overdue after so many folders joined the WCG team. By the end of the week, I'll have 3 gtx260's going full force.



Thanks Paulie!!!!



*I also want to remind everyone to please consider crunching you CPU's for the WCG team. CPU's are more efficient at Crunching than Folding. We will also have crunchers adding their GPU's to Folding @ Home in the next few weeks. As you can see, this greatly benefits both teams. You may even have a shot at El Fiendo's coveted Pie and MPA's*

*El Fiendo's F@H Pie and MPA's*


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you need a replacement CPU? I have a few sitting around.



It was the mobo, not the CPU that failed.  But thanks anyway!


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *I also want to remind everyone to please consider crunching you CPU's for the WCG team. CPU's are more efficient at Crunching than Folding. We will also have crunchers adding their GPU's to Folding @ Home in the next few weeks. As you can see, this greatly benefits both teams. You may even have a shot at El Fiendo's coveted Pie and MPA's*



WCG is not all "crunching". WCG runs the "Human Proteome *Folding*" program as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks to Mike047, I now have Tri-Sli and I am adding an additional GTX260 to the mix. Should be online by Tuesday.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 14, 2009)

Mike is awesome sent me a tri sli with three 8800 gt. They been going for a week now stable as hell.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

is he giving stuff away? If he wants to give up a 8800GT send it my way i will put it to good use (if anyone wants to donate a 8800GT PM me)<-- not trying to beg for hardware or anything so don't take that wrong please


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is he giving stuff away? If he wants to give up a 8800GT send it my way i will put it to good use (if anyone wants to donate a 8800GT PM me)<-- not trying to beg for hardware or anything so don't take that wrong please



I can't speak for Buck or MX but Mike gave me a great deal on my 9600GSO, Rosewill PSU, and G.Skill RAM. The vast majority of my WCG0 Rig was from him.  He is definitely 'paying it forward'  

My $ situation is looking to get better so I should be able to upgrade both my Q6600 and 9600GSO. When I do I will do my best to pass along the deals I got to a Cruncher/Folder who is struggling financially.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks to Mike047, I now have Tri-Sli and I am adding an additional GTX260 to the mix. Should be online by Tuesday.



Whew!  Buck you are going to be a true folding monster.  Way to go!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *is he giving stuff away*? If he wants to give up a 8800GT send it my way i will put it to good use (if anyone wants to donate a 8800GT PM me)<-- not trying to beg for hardware or anything so don't take that wrong please




I'm about to the bottom of the barrel

I have a couple of video cards and a MB that I am waiting for a good home and several real good cases[ shipping is too expensive, would have to be local pickup/meet].

I have several KVMs and switches, a bunch of small PSUs and many small hard drives.

If anyone needs something PM me and we'll work it out if I have what you need.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 15, 2009)

Dustyshiv, you've done what no one has done since 6/17.  You've made it over 1,000,000 points!  Congrats to the latest millionaire!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2009)

GTX 260 216 coming online in the next hour or so.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 15, 2009)

How do intel cpus crunch oced?  I guess heat is a bit of an issue?  Sorry,  I'm researching the heck out of this new intel system I'll be running.  I'm hoping for higher ppd out of my 280 as well...  must make points!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> How do intel cpus crunch oced?  I guess heat is a bit of an issue?  Sorry,  I'm researching the heck out of this new intel system I'll be running.  I'm hoping for higher ppd out of my 280 as well...  must make points!



like anything it will run faster, ive found that a higher fsb will help crunch faster, and im doing this in the name of tpu, and that i don't think i'll ever get past you.

Oh and tighten your timings as well.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

it was a pleasure for me to fold for tpu but sadly my last pc with the 9800gt just die and i'm still under a bankruptcy so i can't buy new harware at all for now.i will work harder to buy new hardware for the end of october

keep folding


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 18, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> it was a pleasure for me to fold for tpu but sadly my last pc with the 9800gt just die and i'm still under a bankruptcy so i can't buy new harware at all for now.i will work harder to buy new hardware for the end of october
> 
> keep folding



Sorry about your financial problems.  We'll keep folding and save a space for you when you're able to return.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

Stan-I have a TT 480W PSU that I am using as a back up that you can have but I wanna make sure that it will handle your needs.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> it was a pleasure for me to fold for tpu but sadly my last pc with the 9800gt just die and i'm still under a bankruptcy so i can't buy new harware at all for now.i will work harder to buy new hardware for the end of october
> 
> keep folding



I looks like I will pass you tomorrow but wished you didn't have your problems. Wish you luck in getting back to folding.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 19, 2009)

ok so my psu and my zotac 9800gt are dead.

question: i buy my zotac 9800gt at best buy(canada) maybe 8 month ago  can i rma the card i don't have the bill anymore but i have the box and all the accessories.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Stan-I have a TT 480W PSU that I am using as a back up that you can have but I wanna make sure that it will handle your needs.



probably it handle my pc very well

E1200 stock (crappy mobo)
p5gcmx/1333
2 gig ddr2 533mhz
10 gig ide hdd
dvd burner
2x 80mm
2x 120mm

but don't forget i live in Canada 

sorry for the 2 post


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonder if it's possible to get 3k out of an e8400 running at 4ghz...  I'm getting ready for a power run!


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 20, 2009)

You can do it easy with the magic of VMWare. My E8500 was cracking out 3300 ish PPD at 3.8GHz.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 20, 2009)

Good news Zotac accept my rma request for my 9800gt.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 20, 2009)

My 750i got accepted too, and is currently winging its way down to California. 30 some bucks, but I should be able to sell it off fairly quickly. I'll be getting just slightly more than if I had sold it as defective.

Sure glad we aren't getting screwed on RMAs because we're not in the US though. That's always nice.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to hit 5 Mil tonight and at last I can see Mmaakk's shadow from where I sit


Oh snap I'm #3 now on the top ten list


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm going to hit 5 Mil tonight and at last I can see Mmaakk's shadow from where I sit
> 
> 
> Oh snap I'm #3 now on the top ten list


Congrat's Bogmali, you have earned it. Considering your substantial contributions to the WCG team, it makes it even more impressive!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2009)

I told you id be back more to come thats only 3 GPU's the fourth i need to fix...the linux machines havent completed yet.


|
|
|
|
V​


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone getting EUE's with the 787 pointers :shadedshu

I just checked my rigs and one card was hung and another had a few EUE's for unstable machine


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Anyone getting EUE's with the 787 pointers :shadedshu
> 
> I just checked my rigs and one card was hung and another had a few EUE's for unstable machine



My 260 got some errors like that the other day. Lowered my clocks (Buck suggested) and no problems and since then I have re-upped my clocks and its still going. Slowly will work it back up.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see how much ppd I can get off an e8400,  and also to see if my ppd goes up on my 280!  Anyone here go from athlon to e8x cpu and notice ppd increase on video cards?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2009)

thats only with 3GPU's its been over 15k for the pasdt 2 or 3 days since i started back up not sure why my sig isnt saying so. but here is proof anyway

btw my rig runs 24/7 you have my dedication


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My 260 got some errors like that the other day. Lowered my clocks (Buck suggested) and no problems and since then I have re-upped my clocks and its still going. Slowly will work it back up.


I have dropped to stock clocks on my 260's with these new WU's. Keeps the temps down and eliminates EUE's. 




johnspack said:


> Can't wait to see how much ppd I can get off an e8400,  and also to see if my ppd goes up on my 280!  Anyone here go from athlon to e8x cpu and notice ppd increase on video cards?


You may not see a boost for the 280 due to F@H utilizing very little CPU resources. This is the reason you can feed 4 cards with a single core CPU. You will see a boost in SMP folding. I was getting 2000-2500ppd  @ 3.6ghz with that baby.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm seeing my production drop from the low 50K's to 38K the other day and I think it has something to do with EUE with these 787 pointers. Since I'm away from my rigs ATM I can't really tell what's causing the drop, but since everyone is having issues with these new WUs I bet I am too


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah you could be right Bogmali, sometimes mine hit 80-90% complete before they EUE.

Stepped back on my clocks slightly and turned on the extra fans, as well, to help out.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 22, 2009)

I have all my cards just slight oc on shaders and i have had no problems with new WUs. My 4850 finally broke 2000 PPD lol, how anyone gets 3500 PPD out of one of these things escapes me. I have tried everything and they just suck at folding. Hopefully new motherboard will be here Monday, Mike and Theonedub sent three 9600 GSO. Dont think my furnace will be needed this winter.So maybe another 9000 PPD coming online next week. Cant believe how addicting this is becoming.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 22, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I have all my cards just slight oc on shaders and i have had no problems with new WUs. My 4850 finally broke 2000 PPD lol, how anyone gets 3500 PPD out of one of these things escapes me. I have tried everything and they just suck at folding. Hopefully new motherboard will be here Monday, Mike and Theonedub sent three 9600 GSO. Dont think my furnace will be needed this winter.So maybe another 9000 PPD coming online next week. Cant believe how addicting this is becoming.


Welcome to Folders Anonymous. This hobby is very addicting and I would keep adding, but I have run out of electrical circuits. Maybe this is fate's way of telling me that I have enough rigs. Congrats on the PPD boost coming next week(should be 12K with these new WU's). Looks like you'll be taking 3rd or maybe 2nd in PPD.

BTW, 9600GSO's will take a crazy overclock. 725/1745/800 is what I run all 12 of mine at. Averaging 4200PPD right now.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 22, 2009)

Third maybe but i think Bog would have an answer for me. He wont give up second.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome to Folders Anonymous. This hobby is very addicting and I would keep adding, but I have run out of electrical circuits. Maybe this is fate's way of telling me that I have enough rigs. Congrats on the PPD boost coming next week(should be 12K with these new WU's). Looks like you'll be taking 3rd or maybe 2nd in PPD.
> 
> BTW, 9600GSO's will take a crazy overclock. 725/1745/800 is what I run all 12 of mine at. Averaging 4200PPD right now.



Thanks! I got mine running at 700/1750/833 now. My card is stock 500/1550/800. I guess the memory isn't all I thought it was cracked up to be cause at 900 it was freezing whilist browsing the intarwebz. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have dropped to stock clocks on my 260's with these new WU's. Keeps the temps down and eliminates EUE's.



With my 260 @ 618c/1350/999 I have not had any more EUE errors. Think I will leave it here for the time being.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 22, 2009)

hat said:


> Thanks! I got mine running at 700/1750/833 now. My card is stock 500/1550/800. I guess the memory isn't all I thought it was cracked up to be cause at 900 it was freezing whilist browsing the intarwebz. We'll see how this goes...



Think that really smart guy mx500torid guess that bout your memory  My 8800 gt wont run that high


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 23, 2009)

I was finally given the green light from EVGA to trade-up my 6800 to a 250.  So hopefully I can get into the top 10 daily folders in a week or two.

I had to shutdown my "farm" (4 laptops).  Their pitiful output was not worth the electricity.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm seeing my production drop from the low 50K's to 38K the other day and I think it has something to do with EUE with these 787 pointers. Since I'm away from my rigs ATM I can't really tell what's causing the drop, but since everyone is having issues with these new WUs I bet I am too



Give me your password to your garage door and I'll go check on them    Nothing should be missing when you get back. heheh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Think that really smart guy mx500torid guess that bout your memory  My 8800 gt wont run that high



my 8800GT will check my specs


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I was finally given the green light from EVGA to trade-up my 6800 to a 250.  So hopefully I can get into the top 10 daily folders in a week or two.
> 
> I had to shutdown my "farm" (4 laptops).  Their pitiful output was not worth the electricity.



My 260 216 OC + 9800GTX+ (essentially a 250) combined for 24hrs got me 9th on the Top10. It was harder than I thought


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Give me your password to your garage door and I'll go check on them    Nothing should be missing when you get back. heheh



Haha....You wish

I see that you sold that X38 at AT


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2009)

Well,  looks like I got the mobo from Buck just in time,  my main mobo has gone completely weird,  was doing some gameshots,  and now my vid card drops to 3d low power mode and stays there.  Any game,  any 3d app,  it just powers down.  Not to mention all the weird crashes and lockups I've been having.  Don't think I can fold on this any more,  so just my 9800gtx going right now.  Darn,  I really liked this m2n32-sli deluxe,  but compared to a p5q pro its a piece.....  Should have my 280 + an e8400 online in a week or so.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 24, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  looks like I got the mobo from Buck just in time,  my main mobo has gone completely weird,  was doing some gameshots,  and now my vid card drops to 3d low power mode and stays there.  Any game,  any 3d app,  it just powers down.  Not to mention all the weird crashes and lockups I've been having.  Don't think I can fold on this any more,  so just my 9800gtx going right now.  Darn,  I really liked this m2n32-sli deluxe,  but compared to a p5q pro its a piece.....  Should have my 280 + an e8400 online in a week or so.



The great thing about the P5Q Pro is it is so stable @ 3.6-3.8 Ghz. Ran about 3 months before re-starts recently.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 24, 2009)

So I've got this coming:

EX58-UD5
i7 920 D0
6GB DDR3 1600 Dominators
Noctua U12P
HX1000

Should be here this week, next Monday at the latest. It will  be housed in a Cosmos S with a buttload of Noctua fans, and host 3x GTX 260s. Its too bad I'm not very good at making builds look wonderful. It will replace the rigs I sold and hopefully claw back most of my dropped PPD. Next down the line is selling off the rest of my 775 era parts and getting a second i7.


----------



## Homeless (Aug 24, 2009)

Coming back on board for awhile.  I stopped previously since I had a copy of vista that I stipped aero out of, and apparently that makes your computer go nuts when running F@H GPU.  I upgraded to win 7 today, so let's see how long I can be on board for.

Sorry to the WCG community :\


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, I got my card running at 725/1750/800 (stock mem) for a while no crashes. F@H went to 9% of a completed WU. I think either clearing my CMOS or reseating the graphics card did the trick.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So I've got this coming:
> 
> EX58-UD5
> i7 920 D0
> ...



Very nice.  Should perform quite well.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So I've got this coming:
> 
> EX58-UD5
> i7 920 D0
> ...



Nice Why are doing all these upgrades? Is there somebody in mind that you wanna overtake in F@H

3XGTX260 eh, this will definitely be interesting El. I'll see you at the top I guess.......


But don't forget about what I said.........



bogmali said:


> Come winter time I should be up there with you Buck I just need to upgrade my circuits to 20A or even 25A. I can only put three rigs in my garage ATM, I'm aiming for five but with only 15A in my circuits breaker trips own me


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

Great, I should be able to re-join the fold. I fixed my 9600GSO's freezing issue and even overclocked it (by a lot). I ran F@H all night last night and it didn't freeze/lock up.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 25, 2009)

Well,  I'm able to squeeze out a few more wu's on my main system,  anyone with a gtx card,  stay away from 190.62 whqls!!  These drivers are horribly broken.  I went back to 190.56 beta and I'm semi-stable again...


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

Which was the driver set everyone keeps telling me to use... 182.50?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 25, 2009)

hat said:


> Which was the driver set everyone keeps telling me to use... 182.50?



yep 182.50


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2009)

Too hot to run the GTX+ during the day, production will suffer.. Thinking about new MB and another 260 since 775 hardware is getting cheap.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, back to the old work units for now. It's kinda nice, cause those new work units were heating up my folding room somethin' fierce. Power draw was a bit excessive too. My typical 4x 9600GSO rig went from 368 watts to 540 watts draw. That's alot more juice for a few extra PPD. With that said, I like the 1888pt units for the long haul.

P.S. I'm thinking about throwing another quad folding rig together with some spare parts I have. I just don't want to think about what the electric bill will be now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Buck,

How about the AM3/DDR3 MSI 790FX-GD70?  ZZF has it for $150 with free shipping after Coupon Code ZZF82031.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah!  I finally got back online.  My system is so sick right now..  how sick is it heheh!  Paypal has 340can of my money out there somewhere,  and my new mobo and cpu are out there somewhere!  No folding for now,   just my server.  Pray for us!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 27, 2009)

Testing the motherboard I fixed with a 9600gso folding and crunching. 2 hours now hope it dont burn my house down. Nice card dont take alot of power and putting out more than my 8800 gts 320. Hoping to get the tri 9600 gso going this weekend.


----------



## morpha (Aug 28, 2009)

So a few weeks ago...maybe 2 months ago my PSU in my folding rig packed it in... wasnt able to hold up after folding straight for 6 months... 

So as you can see I havent been folding while I await my PSU to return from warranty replacement.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 28, 2009)

Picked up another K9A2 Platinum/8800GTS 512/CPU/Ram thanks to Kane22's generous offer.  Looks like another naked rig with 3-4 double slot GPU'S coming online next week. Anyone looking to get rid of a 700w+ PSU (that's 80+ certified)!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Picked up another K9A2 Platinum/8800GTS 512/CPU/Ram thanks to Kane22's generous offer.  Looks like another naked rig with 3-4 double slot GPU'S coming online next week. Anyone looking to get rid of a 700w+ PSU (that's 80+ certified)!



I'm currently running my K9A2 Platinum/9800GTX+ with a vintage PSU but I'm looking for that 700w+ PSU that has have at least 6 6-pin power connectors. The Corsair CMPSU-850HX 850W PSU is currently at the top of my list. I have a 1000HX in another rig so I would steal one of those if the price was right. I've got to get it by the time I turn my AC off!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is a good deal on a 800W one.....

http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...hBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16817116007


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Here is a good deal on a 800W one.....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...hBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16817116007



I had just enough $ in my paypal to buy it tonight.

Deal of the day, limited offer
$84.99
Free shipping
$25 rebate (08/27/09 only)

My payment was charged and order verification complete!

I don't see 80+ certification!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I don't see 80+ certification!



I don't think that it is....

*Efficiency	Up to 85 %*


Features	Complying with Intel ATX / BTX Standard
Gold-Coated Connectors
Output Over / Under / Short / Overload Protection
*78% Efficiency at load*
Smooth black matte finish
Industry Standard ATX V2.91
Low Noise 80mm and 120mm Fan
Four +12V Rails
PCI-E 6/8pin, SATA, EPS12V Ready
SLI and Crossfire Ready including support for NVIDIA 8800GTX and ATI 2900HD


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2009)

I apologize if my ouput is low recently,  I'm rebuilding my computer,  and I've never owned an intel system before,  so it's a huge learning curve!  And I'm installing my 2nd os in 2 days,  so much installing!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 31, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I had just enough $ in my paypal to buy it tonight.
> 
> Deal of the day, limited offer
> $84.99
> ...



Now, what are you gonna fill the other 3 slots with?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Now, what are you gonna fill the other 3 slots with?



The PSU arrives tomorrow. So this is what I'll have at that time...

MSI K9A2 Platinum
Phenom 9950
G.SKILL 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066
NZXT PP800 800W PSU
(1) XFX 9800 GTX+ (2x6-pin)
(2) Galaxy GTS 250 (2x6-pin each)
Windows XP

Any 4th video card is undecided. Any ideas?

On the motherboard there's an ATX 12V Power Connector (1x4-pin) (not the 2x2-pin) that is used to provide power to the graphics card. I've currently got a 4-pin install but do I need to use this connector?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a teaser.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> The PSU arrives tomorrow. So this is what I'll have at that time...
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum
> Phenom 9950
> ...



9800 GX2?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2009)

I may have to back off slightly after today,  I have to pull my air conditioner or else pay for another month,  can't really afford it,  and our high temps will stop very soon.  Usually after the first week of Sept,  daytime temps get much lower,  and nightime temps are quite cool,   so I'll fire up this cpu too hopefully.  Even with my little air conditioner,  ambient temps in the daytime can be 80f+  in this apt,  so fall is welcome!


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2009)

Open windows at night, shut them during the day. It works wonders.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2009)

Loving this new intel system.  Been benchmarking all day,  testing out games,  and I still spat out 10.2k points!  Haven't even got the cpu folding or crunching yet.  Can't wait for our cooldown!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow the 280 puts out 10k PPD? I came across a good deal on a 275 but missed out on it. Still looking though!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> This is what I have ...
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum
> Phenom 9950
> ...



This is a status update. At this time I haven't been able to to get more that one card to fold. I've got two rigs running two cards under Windows 7 so I have some success. I've got a dummy vga adapter on each of the GTS 250 cards. I'm following the instructions from the thread 'HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients' and using XP console app.

All three graphics cards are recognized in the device manager. I'm using the 190.38 XP driver. I used -gpu 0, -gpu 1, -gpu 2 for each card.

The first gpu starts and runs correctly but when I click on the shortcut for the second card I get this error message:
At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver.
You may wish to consider running our standard client,
which you can download at folding.stanford.edu.

The third gpu also gives me the same error message. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> This is a status update. At this time I haven't been able to to get more that one card to fold. I've got two rigs running two cards under Windows 7 so I have some success. I've got a dummy vga adapter on each of the GTS 250 cards. I'm following the instructions from the thread 'HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients' and using XP console app.
> 
> All three graphics cards are recognized in the device manager. I'm using the 190.38 XP driver. I used -gpu 0, -gpu 1, -gpu 2 for each card.
> 
> ...



Have you:

disabled SLI
extended your desktop to all 3 cards
assigned different machine ID's to each

I ran into the same problem trying to fold on a 8800GT and a 9600GSO using Windows Home Server, so I'll be interested to find out what your final solution is.

Dave


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> This is a status update. At this time I haven't been able to to get more that one card to fold. I've got two rigs running two cards under Windows 7 so I have some success. I've got a dummy vga adapter on each of the GTS 250 cards. I'm following the instructions from the thread 'HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients' and using XP console app.
> 
> All three graphics cards are recognized in the device manager. I'm using the 190.38 XP driver. I used -gpu 0, -gpu 1, -gpu 2 for each card.
> 
> ...



Im having the same problem. Let  me know if you get it figured out.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 2, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Have you:
> 
> disabled SLI
> extended your desktop to all 3 cards
> ...



SLI was disabled and I hadn't got to the point of assigning IDs for the second and third GPUs. The solution was to extend your desktop.



mx500torid said:


> Im having the same problem. Let  me know if you get it figured out.



Right-clicking on the desktop, selecting Properties and Settings will bring up a dialog similar to this...





In the Display drop-down box select your GPU and then select the monitor attached to this GPU (in my case it's a dummy!). I then checked the Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor. I was now able to set up the second and third GPU.

Unfortunately the third GPU was unstable once and locked up the second time so I don't know if this is the best solution.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> SLI was disabled and I hadn't got to the point of assigning IDs for the second and third GPUs. The solution was to extend your desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I have mine figured out both start now. I had the same id number on each machine. so changed number to next number. You can change that at start in the systray window. Thanks to Mike taught me a new language


----------



## johnspack (Sep 2, 2009)

Just to clarify,  my gtx280 didn't produce 10k,  it had help from my 9800gtx!  But I've seen I think 5-6k from the 9800,  so 10k could be possible.  Wish I had a way to get seperate scores from the 2 machines.  Had a scare this morning,  checked my 9800 and it was running at 100c!  It's fairly oced,  and I hadn't checked the fan speed,  put it back to 100% and temp dropped back down to 60c.  Whew!  Now I just have to figure out how to make this e8400 run 3.8 stable.....  Edit: did a few more bios tweaks that I learned,  now at 3.7 stable.  3.8 24/7 stable coming up!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2009)

OK, now I'm confused, again.  I thought that the 9600GSO's to have were the 384/768MB, 96 shaders ones.  Now Newegg is selling a 512MB, DDR3, 96 shaders for $35 after MIR!  Not that I'm complaining, I just have to put the apples back in my cart.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 2, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> OK, now I'm confused, again.  I thought that the 9600GSO's to have were the 384/768MB, 96 shaders ones.  Now Newegg is selling a 512MB, DDR3, 96 shaders for $35 after MIR!  Not that I'm complaining, I just have to put the apples back in my cart.


I have seen the same thing. They have a crippled memory bus of only 128 bit and are missing 4 ROP's off of the core. Every review I have seen is not good at all. Stay away from that card.

*ASUS EN9600GSO 512mb V2*






*EVGA 9600GSO 384mb*


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2009)

Darn,  this CO chip is walled at 3.6 24/7 stable,  don't think I'll ever get over that for anything but benching.  Oh well,  still piles faster than my old athlon!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  this CO chip is walled at 3.6 24/7 stable,  don't think I'll ever get over that for anything but benching.  Oh well,  still piles faster than my old athlon!



Hmmmm think ya might have to tweak it more. My e5200, e7200 and e8400 all crunch 24-7 at 4ghz. You bump your voltage any?


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 3, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  this CO chip is walled at 3.6 24/7 stable,  don't think I'll ever get over that for anything but benching.  Oh well,  still piles faster than my old athlon!



Zillions of posts on this forum re: tweaking the ASUS P45 motherboards.  This is one of the best. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89468  Big thread, but you'll find all the help there you need.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 3, 2009)

It's not much, but my little 9600gt put out 1574 yesterday!


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah... rebate. I still never got my rebate that I filed in the middle of July for my 9600gso.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 3, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah... rebate. I still never got my rebate that I filed in the middle of July for my 9600gso.



You should give them a call.  They always 'magically' have just got them in the mail when you call and ask for the status.  Additionally, they deleted my second rebate even though the rebate was good for up to two items.  So I read the fine print to the rep and they made sure I even got the second rebate.  So all in all I got both rebates....  only took about 4 months.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 3, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah... rebate. I still never got my rebate that I filed in the middle of July for my 9600gso.



The Asus ones?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah... rebate. I still never got my rebate that I filed in the middle of July for my 9600gso.



Mine was approved on Aug 5th, and they claim 8-10 weeks before I will see it, its only been 4 so I'm still waiting...


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2009)

They are mailing it via footman express?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Approved and processed are two different things.  I guarantee they won't mail it until the 8th week.

They don't mail the rebates until they have processed all of them, then mail them all of in one big shipment, and they wait until the last minute so they can make as much interest off the money before they have to give it up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2009)

Just moved my 3 strongest CPU's over to SMP. Should be good for another 8K PPD. Keep pushin boyz!!!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

Ug,  feeling kind of intel dumb guys!  I'm just aiming for 3.8,  should that need more than 1.30vcore?  I think I know what to set for most of the other stuff.  Except maybe gtl,  I have no idea if I should change the multiplier for it...


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Ug,  feeling kind of intel dumb guys!  I'm just aiming for 3.8,  should that need more than 1.30vcore?  I think I know what to set for most of the other stuff.  Except maybe gtl,  I have no idea if I should change the multiplier for it...



According to Ketxxx you can safely push the vcore to 1.45 volts.  I've run mine at that voltage and got 3.8 ghz with an E8400.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Ug,  feeling kind of intel dumb guys!  I'm just aiming for 3.8,  should that need more than 1.30vcore?  I think I know what to set for most of the other stuff.  Except maybe gtl,  I have no idea if I should change the multiplier for it...


I pushed it to 1.4v 24/7. You need those volts for stability, just watch the temps. Did you up the NB also?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmmm,  I set it for 1.32v in bios,  coming up as 1.304 in cpuz.  I have successfully booted up and am now running windows at 3.82ghz!  I didn't get this far before.  Didn't realize it needed such a boost in volts.  I'll test stability now,  and see if it needs even more.....  and yes I upped nb and fsb termination volts too.  Edit:  now at 1.32v real,  and I can run things like orthos without a crash right away,  thankyou!
Edit2:  Dayum!  Now at 3870mhz@1.328v,  now I'm starting to get it!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know its not 4ghz,  but I got my .5ghz increase over my athlon I was looking for!  I think temps would be too high at 4ghz+


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been battling RAM (2x2048MB XMS2-8500) issues with my Q9550 rig that also powers my GTX285... I ran Memtest, and received 17 errors... So, I've taken out those two sticks, and put the 2x1024 XMS2 in, and have been folding, and crunching strong with out BSOD...  To cooler days!

I'm thinking about buying this set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146789
If anyone can think of a better set please share.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

Did a fast stability test,  dam,  I think this chip will do fast 24/7!  Only 15mins,  but a good start:


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea, John you shouldn't have any problem running that E8400 @ 4.0GHz.. I have 2 running @ that speed. Below is my setup on ASUS board.. hope that helps

fsb strap to NB 333MHz
fsb freq. 445
PCIE freq. 101
Dram frequency 1069
Dram Command Rate 2n

CPU Voltage 1.4v
CPU PLL Volt 1.5v
fsb Termination Voltage 1.10v
Dram voltage 2.10

Multiplier set to 8.5


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

You use that low of a fsb termination v?  And yes I found out the hard way to strap to 333....


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

yep


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

Last time I'm going to babble about this new system,  I promise!  Old Athlon system with my gtx280-12kmarks in  06,  new system,  17.5kmarks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Last time I'm going to babble about this new system,  I promise!  Old Athlon system with my gtx280-12kmarks in  06,  new system,  17.5kmarks!



Nice! yea you'll enjoy that E8400 it's a beast!


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

What does FSB strap do??


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

hat said:


> What does FSB strap do??



Changing the strap will let you run your ram at different speed than your fsb.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure it all out myself,  but strap is FSB strap to NB,  in otherwords if you set it for 333,  the fsb communcates with the nb at 333,  no matter what the fsb is set at.  Changes ram dividers too.  Whatever I got wrong there, help me out guys?  I answered too slow heheh!


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Changing the strap will let you run your ram at different speed than your fsb.



I thought that's what the FSB/DRAM ratio was for...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

Hence my confusion!  Boy did I learn!  Yes, these things have multiple busses or something.  And you have to learn best settings for each. Best way to get to understand it,  is just get an intel system.  Play with the bios and be totally confused for awhile.  Then make it kick azz!  I'm still very green in intel,  but I've got this thing rocking already!  Edit:  fsb/dram ratio is also affected by nb strap... heheh!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 4, 2009)

HUGE thanks to Buck Nasty for helping me with this system.  I am forever a folder!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 4, 2009)

hat said:


> I thought that's what the FSB/DRAM ratio was for...



You're think'n AMD... hehehe No Ratio.. just your strap. at least on these P35 and P45 boards I have.. I'm an old AMD guy myself.. hehehe  and an old Intel guy.... hehehe


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

I have new intelligence straight from enemy headquarters! I don't know if this is actually secret, but I sure as hell didn't know.


Link


No dummy plugs required? SLI enabled? That's major for nVidia if true.


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I have new intelligence straight from enemy headquarters! I don't know if this is actually secret, but I sure as hell didn't know.
> 
> 
> Link
> ...



Yeah, I read about that and got really excited; SLI and no dummy plugs!!  I tried to install the new drivers and an hour or two latter managed to get my rig working again by uninstalling, cleaning, re-installing several times.  Didn't want to screw up my crunching and folding ppd too much, so I put it on hold.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, it doesn't matter too much to me. When I bought the components for one dummy plug, I bought enough to make 10. But for in the future or for new builders, this is huge news.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know what a Canuck is, but I'm pretty sure I don't like 'em.

I don't know if this type of newb question is answered somewhere already in a FAQ or something, but . . . 

Does F@H validate (use a quorum) results?  Because my 4850 and 8400GS have been going for nearly a day and my point total for the day so far is under 1k.  Also, the 8400 seems to crunching something called 'test code a' or something like that.  Waz up?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Well from what I understand, yes, F@H uses a quorum to validate results. However I believe you get points for a completed work unit no matter what and don't know if your work unit was good or not. This is probably because a work unit with an error usually throws an EUE (Early Unit End), stops at that percentage, and earns you no points. 

What I think you're experiencing, though I can't prove its true, is I've noticed a 6-9 hour lag in results getting reported that I hadn't seen when I first started. This could be on their end and its a technical issue that they have to solve, or it could actually be programmed that way. Anyways, when I stop folding, I usually keep turning results for the next 6+ hours and then it dies down. I always get the points in the end though.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

Stanford's stats page is very very slow. Half the time I can't even get in because they're servicing too many connections, and the other half is because they're doing an update.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like to make a correction. I'm wrong. It's not so much a quorum, but its similar. The thing is we calculate ~4ns of a protein / atom / whatever's travel. Then another person calculates the next ~4 ns. So on so forth. It's more complex than what I can summarize as I'm only halfway through this article. 

At the end of the day / week / month / however long this WU takes to complete, it could end up being a correctly folded protein. It doesn't matter if its not as they say they get valuable results from correctly folded / misfolded proteins. This combines with our console client detecting the obvious machine errors and ending the unit early to help keep the results in line I suppose.

Runs, Clones, and Gens


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish that FAHmon, or some app kept local stats, just for reference


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, I just restarted my Folding (for the weekend) and the first WU I completed was for 787 points.  What shows up on EO's stat page? 336 points!  What's up with that?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2009)

Has anyone folded on a MSI P6NSLI-Diamond?  (MS-7320-010) It's an older 775 with 4 version 1 PCI-e slots.  Has NVIDIA® nForce 680i SLI SPP+570i SLI MCP.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 5, 2009)

Im running a P7N but only three slots. Nice board though.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 6, 2009)

How much PPD should I be expecting with a Q9550 @ 4ghz and a gtx275 710/1476/1269?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> How much PPD should I be expecting with a Q9550 @ 4ghz and a gtx275 710/1476/1269?



With your GTX 275 alone you should be able to get over 9,000 ppd.


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> With your GTX 275 alone you should be able to get over 9,000 ppd.









IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> How much PPD should I be expecting with a Q9550 @ 4ghz and a gtx275 710/1476/1269?


Hertz9753 is correct, 9K is accurate for a GTX275 with the current Work Units. My Q9550@3.9Ghz was folding @ 3550ppd with a 1760pt Work Unit. Looks like you could squeeze 12.5k out of that rig.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 6, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'd like to make a correction. I'm wrong. It's not so much a quorum, but its similar. The thing is we calculate ~4ns of a protein / atom / whatever's travel. Then another person calculates the next ~4 ns. So on so forth. It's more complex than what I can summarize as I'm only halfway through this article.
> 
> At the end of the day / week / month / however long this WU takes to complete, it could end up being a correctly folded protein. It doesn't matter if its not as they say they get valuable results from correctly folded / misfolded proteins. This combines with our console client detecting the obvious machine errors and ending the unit early to help keep the results in line I suppose.
> 
> Runs, Clones, and Gens


Thanks - just saw this.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 6, 2009)

Is there any way to check my current PPD?  I don't think I'm getting close to 12.5k


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Is there any way to check my current PPD?  I don't think I'm getting close to 12.5k



FAHmon


----------



## Homeless (Sep 6, 2009)

11419 PPD cool


----------



## johnspack (Sep 7, 2009)

Wheee!  Got my little e8400 to 4ghz!  Now I gotta see if I can get it stable enough to fold.  Might be already,  but haven't had time to test...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 7, 2009)

Moving on up, movin on up 


Slowly, but I'm movin up


----------



## Homeless (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually only made 10k yesterday.  8k gpu 2k cpu.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## hat (Sep 7, 2009)

Some work units produce more PPD than others. Certianly if you were using the computer, that would cripple your PPD as well.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 8, 2009)

I find the 1888 pointers suck my avg down,  the 787s bring it up....(almost 9k ppd just on my gtx)


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I find the 1888 pointers suck my avg down,  the 787s bring it up....(almost 9k ppd just on my gtx)



The dreaded 511's are worse.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope to be getting a 9600GSO(the good one) for my Bday just for folding. If i get it i will be putting it in my crunching rig. They go uninterpreted most of the time unless somethings not working right so PPD won't suffer because of being used like the 8800GT in my main rig does


----------



## johnspack (Sep 8, 2009)

Daaam!  We broke 600k yesterday,  602k!  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2009)

Very impressive.

However it's that kind of talk that had me running 6 machines on WCG at one point.  I am so tempted to buy a 285 or something and start watching my point totals again like they held the secret to eternal life.

Don't you people know I'm an addict?  And here you're shoving PPD and pie and team ranks in my face.

But I'm staying strong - at least for now!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 8, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> However it's that kind of talk that had me running 6 machines on WCG at one point.  I am so tempted to buy a 285 or something and start watching my point totals again like they held the secret to eternal life.
> 
> ...




You know the GTX 275 folds about the same as a GTX 285 for less cash.


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I hope to be getting a 9600GSO(the good one) for my Bday just for folding. If i get it i will be putting it in my crunching rig. They go uninterpreted most of the time unless somethings not working right so PPD won't suffer because of being used like the 8800GT in my main rig does



How the hell am I supposed to stay close enough behind you to be graced by your dust cloud now??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I hope to be getting a 9600GSO(the good one) for my Bday just for folding. If i get it i will be putting it in my crunching rig. They go uninterpreted most of the time unless somethings not working right so PPD won't suffer because of being used like the 8800GT in my main rig does



If you're talking new, it's getting hard to find the "good" 9600gso's.  May I guggest something like this?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2009)

9800 GX2's anyone?  Price seems high though.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 8, 2009)

Just switched my cpu client over to VM's.  Hopefully I'll get my desired PPD now


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Got into work today to find two new arrivals on my desk.

Paulieg's 8800GTS 320MB and a shiney new 9600GT LPE...

Both will be folding by the end of the week, hopefully.

I wonder what kind of PPD the 9600GT will give me, if it is better than my HD4890, then I might just pull the HD4890 and buy 3 more 9600GTs and completely populate the M4A79 Deluxe.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 9800 GX2's anyone?  Price seems high though.



I have seen that for 2 weeks and I would bite, but I like to o/c the piss out of my G92 cards and the heat would be a major issue for the dual PCB. Just gonna stick with single PCB's now. Great deal for someone with a single slot...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I would think the two lower clocked cards would still give more PPD than a single highly GTS250/9800GTX, wouldn't it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I would think the two lower clocked cards would still give more PPD than a single highly GTS250/9800GTX, wouldn't it.


Yes, at double the price for less than double the PPD. I prefer single PCB cards, as it's easier to control the heat issues with 4 double slot cards so tightly packed on a single motherboard. Just my opinion.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I just added my laptop to the folding team 
Now, I'm just trying to get my gpu to fold...but I don't think my lappy's card will work...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

i don't think it would be wise to have a lappy folding/crunching


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, at double the price for less than double the PPD. I prefer single PCB cards, as it's easier to control the heat issues with 4 double slot cards so tightly packed on a single motherboard. Just my opinion.



I agree entirely, though when I saw the 9800GX2's they were only $160(and oh so tempting to replace my 9600GSOs!), but I'm guessing newegg raised the prices by the time you were looking at them.  Either way, if it is double the cost, it isn't worth it.

And heat issues definitely are a concern when you are packing the rig full of video cards.



A Cheese Danish said:


> Well I just added my laptop to the folding team
> Now, I'm just trying to get my gpu to fold...but I don't think my lappy's card will work...



It is basically an 8400GS, so it should support folding, don't know if it will be able to finish WUs on time though.

I say try it, as long as the laptop can handle the strain.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 9, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It is basically an 8400GS, so it should support folding, don't know if it will be able to finish WUs on time though.
> 
> I say try it, as long as the laptop can handle the strain.



Yeah, but it says I need to update my drivers. And I tried but they wouldn't update. So I'm just gonna 
use my CPU for a little while. Although it does seem to run a bit hot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2009)

639,493 points in the last 24 hours!  Way to go everybody!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 639,493 points in the last 24 hours!  Way to go everybody!




I saw 632,280 at Kakao for the last update, but either way still great numbers!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> You know the GTX 275 folds about the same as a GTX 285 for less cash.



I think you're what they call an 'enabler.' 

(kidding) thanks for the info.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 9, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I think you're what they call an 'enabler.'
> 
> (kidding) thanks for the info.



The "enabler", I like the sound of that.  Fearless telling people what they want to hear.

You know you want to, everybody else is doing it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 9, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I saw 632,280 at Kakao for the last update, but either way still great numbers!



Oh yes indeed.  And according to Kakao Stats we beat the Canucks by 24016 points today!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 9, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Oh yes indeed.  And according to Kakao Stats we beat the Canucks by 24016 points today!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish I hadn't found what I did.  Now I'm wanting what I can't afford.  A local CLer is selling a X3 720 and 4GB DDR3 RAM for $130!  So then I just had to look at the Egg and found an open box 790FX-GD70 for $131 with shipping.  I could jump from S939 to AM3 for $261.  Then, of course, I'd want 2 more 9600GSO's for the 2 empty slots that I'd have.  Oh the torture.


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2009)

The upgrade bug strikes again :shadedshu


----------



## johnspack (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmm,  due to the generosity of a local person,  I may be able to fold more cards soon!  I'm eying a 9800gtx that theonedub has for sale...  Why can't I stop?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

Gentlemen, it has us. We're in its grasp and its a cruel mistress.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 9, 2009)

hat said:


> The upgrade bug strikes again :shadedshu





El Fiendo said:


> Gentlemen, it has us. We're in its grasp and its a cruel mistress.



Amen to that my brothers.  Daily I plot my purchases, count my pennies, and look forward to massive folding potential.  Maximize PPD's per watt is my Manta.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Maximize PPD's per watt is my Manta.




Then, believe it or not, what you want are GTX295's!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 10, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Maximize PPD's per watt is my Manta.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Then, believe it or not, what you want are GTX295's!



I guess I should add dollars somewhere in that equation.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I set a personal best for WU's yesterday! The total points for the day was also good.  End of summer sale?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 10, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I guess I should add dollars somewhere in that equation.



Let's hope that the g300 series BLOWS away the g200's, causing lots to sell their g200's and driving down the used prices.  I can dream, can't I?  Others on the efficient list are the 9800 GX2, the 8800gt 256MB, and the 8800gs/9600gso's (192 bit, DDR3).


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone in Canada,  NCIX has asus 96-shader 9600gsos on special for $49can!  If they repeat this sale around my cheque day,  I'm grabbing one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Anyone in Canada,  NCIX has asus 96-shader 9600gsos on special for $49can!  If they repeat this sale around my cheque day,  I'm grabbing one.



If you're talking about this, you might want to read this thread first.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're talking about this, you might want to read this thread first.



Dammit, not that dreaded 128bit 9600GSO missing 4 ROP's again!!!


----------



## JayliN (Sep 11, 2009)

almost bought a 8rop 9600gso when it was $35AR at newegg a few weeks ago. Saw the 128bit memory (unaware of the lower rop) and decided to pass. Thankfully I did


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2009)

Darn,  it is 128bit.  One of the buyers posted in ncix. Back to looking at used cards for me!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW!  All I can say is WOW and THANKS.  729,972 points in the last 24 hours according to EO stats!  16 people 10K PPD or better.  Welcome and thanks to those new to the fold, (couldn't help myself) I won't attempt to name all of you, because I'm afraid of missing someone.  According to Kakao stats, I managed 9018 points in the last 24 hours yet that places me in 22nd place.  That used to be good for about 14-16th place!  
Way to go EVERYONE!
Consider yourself "patted on the back"!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 12, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Let's hope that the g300 series BLOWS away the g200's, causing lots to sell their g200's and driving down the used prices.  I can dream, can't I?  Others on the efficient list are the 9800 GX2, the 8800gt 256MB, and the 8800gs/9600gso's (192 bit, DDR3).



I read where a guy was using 2 gtx 295's for folding and his electricity bill was $300 per month!  Ack!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 12, 2009)

It looks like DeadThings is folding for HWC today.  At the last update on EOC he 61,000pts for the day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> It looks like DeadThings is folding for HWC today.  At the last update on EOC he 61,000pts for the day.


Can anyone say "Hired Mercenary"?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I read where a guy was using 2 gtx 295's for folding and his electricity bill was $300 per month!  Ack!



I find that very hard to believe.  A GTX295 uses less electricity than 2 9800GTX+'s at load, at least the twin board version, and only slightly more (like 12 watts) than the GTX 285.  The new single PCB 295 uses more electricity.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 12, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I find that very hard to believe.  A GTX295 uses less electricity than 2 9800GTX+'s at load, at least the twin board version, and only slightly more (like 12 watts) than the GTX 285.  The new single PCB 295 uses more electricity.



Depends on lots of things.  Mainly where you live and how much electricity costs.  When I lived in New York City during one particularly hot summer, we spent $500 per month just running 3 air conditioners.  Here in northern California, electricity is relatively cheap, I have no A/C and my electric bills are about $35-$40 per month.  In NYC they burn oil to make power, here we have hydro and natural gas, plus solar, wind and geothermal.  I doubt that guy with the $300 bill owed it all to his PC.  Maybe a third of it.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a note to any Canadian folders,  I may be looking for a 8800/9800gt or better used sometime soon.  I need to take some load off my gtx card so I can actually use my computer,  and I just can't afford $120can for a new card.  I just need to verify that this donated mobo works.  Fold on!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can anyone say "Hired Mercenary"?




Yeah I saw that


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got Remote Desktop working on my HTC Raphael and its awesome. I get full access to my PC so now I can turn my 9800GT off or on depending on the temp from work and school- more PPD please


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I just got Remote Desktop working on my HTC Raphael and its awesome. I get full access to my PC so now I can turn my 9800GT off or on depending on the temp from work and school- more PPD please



Careful when doing this with GPU clients running on Vista or Win7 and possibly XP. I have a similar setup, and when I remote into the computers, it causes the client to kill the work unit with an EUE, and you lose any work that has been done on the work unit.  It will cause the client to go into a loop where it will try to continue with a new WU, which will also get a EUE, and after it does that for a while the client will flag your machine as unstable and pause work for 24 hours.

It has to do with Windows disabling the physical graphics card when you start a remote session, and using a virtual graphics card.

More Info here:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=6442


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you know anything else about VNC as an alternative?


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 13, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Careful when doing this with GPU clients running on Vista or Win7 and possibly XP. I have a similar setup, and when I remote into the computers, it causes the client to kill the work unit with an EUE, and you lose any work that has been done on the work unit.  It will cause the client to go into a loop where it will try to continue with a new WU, which will also get a EUE, and after it does that for a while the client will flag your machine as unstable and pause work for 24 hours.
> 
> It has to do with Windows disabling the physical graphics card when you start a remote session, and using a virtual graphics card.
> 
> ...



What about Teamviewer? Does it do the same thing? www.teamviewer.com


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'll be moving into Uni. Halls next sunday and all bills are paid for so i WILL be folding again.

Have they improved the PPD on ATIs front yet or are they still dillydallying around? I think i got around 4000PPD back when i was folding about 6-8 months ago. I will also be using my E8600 to do the ol' crunching.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not at all, right now I'm only getting about 2200 PPD with my HD4890.  Though I know the ATi folding is a lot more CPU dependant, so my 4200+ might be holding that back some.  I think I'm going to replace the HD4890 with a 9600GT I have laying around since I realy only use it to fold.


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

Is 182.50 still the way to go with drivers? F@Hmon is reporting 4.2k on a 353pt wu (project 5765) from my 9600gso running at clocks posted in specs right now with 182.50 drivers


----------



## mike047 (Sep 13, 2009)

hat said:


> Is 182.50 still the way to go with drivers? F@Hmon is reporting 4.2k on a 353pt wu (project 5765) from my 9600gso running at clocks posted in specs right now with 182.50 drivers



I still use 182.50 on all my cards.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 14, 2009)

My electric bill actually went down last month.  My guess is that power is cheaper during the summer time.  I'm on board for this month also that means


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a little issue with smoke from a motherboard yesterday. Seems a 650w Antec will not power 4x 8800GTS 512's with a healthy o/c. I did some damage to the ATX power connector. So, i've got 6 cards down(39K worth) until I can re-install xp tonite. I'll then have 2 cards left while waiting to recieve my PSU on Wednesday. It will be Wed nite before I am 100% again.


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had a little issue with smoke from a motherboard yesterday. Seems a 650w Antec will not power 4x 8800GTS 512's with a healthy o/c. I did some damage to the ATX power connector. So, i've got 6 cards down(39K worth) until I can re-install xp tonite. I'll then have 2 cards left while waiting to recieve my PSU on Wednesday. It will be Wed nite before I am 100% again.



Ouch! With only damage to the ATX connector, you got real lucky (with the help of good power proctection circuitry in the PS). It'll put a small dent in your PPD. This folding & crunching is an expensive habit.


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

Power went out while I was at school and I lost about 6 hours of runtime on F@H on my 9600GSO (didn't even get to finish the 1888 pt. wu I was working on when I left for school :shadedshu), and on 3 instances of WCG, one powered by my Kuma, one by my Coppermine, and one by my mom's AthlonXP Sempron 3000+ (which I should probably check to see if it's running)

At least nothing kaboomed on me like buck  now those canucks will run us over for sure!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm still folding and haven't ran into any problems lately (i'm grateful for that)
BTW hat your way behind me in crunching and folding.  I was hopping for alittle more competition from you

but that doesn't matter. Your doing what you can to help the cause and for that i thank you


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had a little issue with smoke from a motherboard yesterday. Seems a 650w Antec will not power 4x 8800GTS 512's with a healthy o/c



That's odd Buck cause I have 4 GTS250's on a Corsair TX650W and Have no issues Sorry to hear and I know you'll be back to 100% soon


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm still folding and haven't ran into any problems lately (i'm grateful for that)
> BTW hat your way behind me in crunching and folding.  I was hopping for alittle more competition from you
> 
> but that doesn't matter. Your doing what you can to help the cause and for that i thank you



Well I have a 9600GSO, you have an 8800GT. I had a bunch of problems with my 9600GSO that didn't let me fold... but I got that sorted out now (obviously). On the crunching side, you have a quad, 2 duals and a plethora of singles... I only have my dual, a socket A Sempron 3000+ and a slot 1 pentium 3 750mhz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2009)

hat said:


> Well I have a 9600GSO, you have an 8800GT. I had a bunch of problems with my 9600GSO that didn't let me fold... but I got that sorted out now (obviously). On the crunching side, you have a quad,* 3 duals* and a plethora of singles... I only have my dual, a socket A Sempron 3000+ and a slot 1 pentium 3 750mhz.



that is true. BTW i corrected your mistake. I keep forgetting that i have went from just 1 dual when i stated to what i have now. I'm sorry


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2009)

OK, fresh xp install and I got 4x 8800GTS 512's back online. I should be pulling around 120K tomorrow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I had a little issue with smoke from a motherboard yesterday. Seems a 650w Antec will not power 4x 8800GTS 512's with a healthy o/c. I did some damage to the ATX power connector. So, i've got 6 cards down(39K worth) until I can re-install xp tonite. I'll then have 2 cards left while waiting to recieve my PSU on Wednesday. It will be Wed nite before I am 100% again.



I know how you feel.  I went to install Paulieg's 8800GTS in my E2180 machine, and after powering it down and installing the card, it wouldn't power back up.  The PSU died...It's been making a loud screeching sound for a good while now, I should have replaced it a while ago.(I should probably replace all my Antec's really, I've lost faith in them after so many failures.)  Waiting on a new one from newegg, and a 120mm fan to replace the CPU fan that failed also...good thing the Thermalright Ultra-120 was able to handle the E2180 passively.

See, this is what happens when you go into semi-retiremnt and don't pay enough attention to folding machines...


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I apologize to the team. While at work i called my son at home and found that he had plugged the Vac into the same circuit the folders were on and tripped the breaker. All my folders were down for 4 hours. Ill try to make it up. Sorry.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Well I apologize to the team. While at work i called my son at home and found that he had plugged the Vac into the same circuit the folders were on and tripped the breaker. All my folders were down for 4 hours. Ill try to make it up. Sorry.



It's all good.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 15, 2009)

I too went down on Sunday for about 9 hours.  Didn't lose like you guys, still...

Also what's up with Kakoa Stats?  They're not feeding my need for stats!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> It's all good.....



I agree.  Looking at the EOC stats for the day, it we looks like we only dropped about 2,000pts from yesterday.  People on the team are stepping it up.  No matter what your position in the rankings is, your points count.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I agree.  Looking at the EOC stats for the day, it we looks like we only dropped about 2,000pts from yesterday.  People on the team are stepping it up.  No matter what your position in the rankings is, your points count.



I agree that stats have been weird lately.  I just checked Stanford's and the time of the last WU on the report it gave me was 4 hours ago!  EOC has 2-3 zero point updates per day lately.  

Secondly, is anyone Folding on this?  That cooler looks like it would be great for Folding, but MSI has had some mixed results from their custom coolers - not cooling issues, noise issues. It's $95 after MIR with free shipping at the Egg right now with promo code EMCLXMS75!  And, it appears to be a true GTS250, not just some relabeled GTX9800, having only 1 PCI-E power connector.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

started folding on my 9600gt again. i dont have more to use. made 40000points with 1 3870 in team ati, but now changed to tpu, after a long outtime. i dont believe i will do output, but hey, you need every point ;-)


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 16, 2009)

As I will be sticking my spare 8800gt in a print/file server I use for my LAN to do WU's, I have a question about Remote Desktop applications. 

I've always used Terminal Services to RD that rig, but doesn't it sometimes cause problems with F@H GPU? I switched over to using Teamviewer for my file/print rig, but will that conflict with F@H GPU as well? Or would VNC or similar be better? What program do you guys use to remote desktop your folding rigs?

Thanks.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 16, 2009)

Squirrely said:


> What program do you guys use to remote desktop your folding rigs?
> 
> Thanks.




UltraVNC is what I use for my 4 other machines, works well, as none of them have a monitor.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Secondly, is anyone Folding on this?  That cooler looks like it would be great for Folding, but MSI has had some mixed results from their custom coolers - not cooling issues, noise issues. It's $95 after MIR with free shipping at the Egg right now with promo code EMCLXMS75!  And, it appears to be a true GTS250, not just some relabeled GTX9800, having only 1 PCI-E power connector.



Have two of them folding since last week

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090916/IMG_1653.jpg


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

I moved from 182.50 to 190.68 and saw ~100 more ppd.


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2009)

Uhoh... I left for a few hours and I just came home to a bunch of nand errors and EUEs, leading to a 24 hour delay. I only clocked the core and shaders, 700/1700 which is lower than what most people run. Looks like it's back to 182.50


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2009)

I stopped folding my 280 for that reason, however with the same drivers my 275 fails less often.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

I lost my internet connection tonight for about 2.5 hours.  Looks like less pie for me, and more for everyone else.  On a plus note I ordered an Itel e6300 Wolfdale on Monday and it should be here on Friday.  I'm going to pull my Asus P5Q-E out of early retirement.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Have two of them folding since last week
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090916/IMG_1653.jpg



So, how do those coolers work?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2009)

hat said:


> Uhoh... I left for a few hours and I just came home to a bunch of nand errors and EUEs, leading to a 24 hour delay. I only clocked the core and shaders, 700/1700 which is lower than what most people run. Looks like it's back to 182.50



I have had incredible stability with the 190.68 drivers. You just have to watch your overclocks. If you EUE, drop back to the next shader strap.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have had incredible stability with the 190.68 drivers. You just have to watch your overclocks. If you EUE, drop back to the next shader strap.



I get EUE's nightly on 190's with stock clocks.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2009)

190 treats my 9800GT and my 260 (slight OC) just fine- only one seemingly unrelated BSOD on the 9800GT. I thought maybe the drivers or my OC caused some EUEs my 260 was having but that was just due to remote desktop.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, how do those coolers work?



They are a little loud but they do the job


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 17, 2009)

I was playing the GRID demo earlier, and wondered why it stuttered for a split second once in a while, and was running a bit sluggish than expected.  Turns out, F@H was running lol ;O


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> They are a little loud but they do the job


Apparently they do the job, you animal.

* 112K ppd for you today, my friend.* 

That is amazing!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Apparently they do the job, you animal.
> 
> * 112K ppd for you today, my friend.*
> 
> That is amazing!!!



What the hell?  I just checked at EOC and it does have Bogi at 108,000pts at 9:00pm.  You guys are kicking butt.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

My bad guys.  It was Buck 105,124 and Bogmali 102,659 at 9:00pm


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I was playing the GRID demo earlier, and wondered why it stuttered for a split second once in a while, and was running a bit sluggish than expected.  Turns out, F@H was running lol ;O



I hope that you quit gaming after you noticed that, because gaming will also cause folding to stutter and run sluggish.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Apparently they do the job, you animal.
> 
> * 112K ppd for you today, my friend.*
> 
> That is amazing!!!



Kakao stats for the last 24 hrs have Buck at 115,170pts and Bogmali at 112,190pts.  I'm stil drooling.  Maybe you guys could post some pics of those numbers.  I think I know what El Fiendo was feeling like the other day.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Maybe you guys could post some pics of those numbers.



It's too much heat man or too hot to handle (literally) so it'll probably crack your LCD screen if you manage to view it

One of these days I will take an updated pic of all my folders/crunchers


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> It's too much heat man or too hot to handle (literally) so it'll probably crack your LCD screen if you manage to view it
> 
> One of these days I will take an updated pic of all my folders/crunchers



Come on, I've seen Bucks.....pics.  You know my big rig is only a Q9450 on a XFX 780i and it looks like a flying spaghetti moster.[the flying spaghetti moster is a quote from pc gamer, I wish it was mine]  I also modded it by taking off the left side panel and replacing it with a 10 inch house fan.  Pretty standard stuff in my book.  One of these weeks I'm going to work on the cables.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2009)

Got my PSU today(+1 to Bogi) and I have all 23 GPU's running 100%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got my PSU today(+1 to Bogi) and I have all 23 GPU's running 100%.



Does your house glow bright white when astronauts look down to earth with a heat sensitive camera?  
Does the DEA keep coming to your house to see if you're growing the wacky weed because of the electricity that you use?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 18, 2009)

Running it at like 95% of my cpu power while I do cardio  Would downclocking my gpu affect my ability to f@h?


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

He propably has his own dedicated line to a nuclear power plant... or a network of extention cords running to other people's houses


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> Running it at like 95% of my cpu power while I do cardio  Would downclocking my gpu affect my ability to f@h?



it wouldn't affect your CPU folding but it your also folding on the GPU yes it would.


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> Running it at like 95% of my cpu power while I do cardio  Would downclocking my gpu affect my ability to f@h?



Underclocking your GPU would only effect the GPU folding client.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 18, 2009)

hat said:


> Underclocking your GPU would only effect the GPU folding client.



I thought f@h uses both? I am confused now


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 18, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I thought f@h uses both? I am confused now



You use a separate client for each.


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

F@H has a bunch of clients. It was origionally a single-threaded program that ran on the processor... then they came out with SMP, which is a multi-threaded program that runs advanced work units on the processor... then they came out with the GPU client which runs work units on the graphics card. Origionally it was for the ATI 19xx series only but obviously hardware and software has developed since then and it works a lot better on nvidia cards than on ati cards now.

WCG is a totally different setup. It crunches work units on the processor. It is multithreaded in a sense... it assigns one work unit for every thread, so i7 users are crunching 8 work units at a time... head over to the WCG subforum to learn more about it


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I thought f@h uses both? I am confused now



There's three clients: The GPU client, which is the fastest and gives the best PPD, the single core client, which is the easiest CPU client to set up and is for older single core computers, and the SMP client, which is a pain to set up but gives far better PPD on multicore computers


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh gosh damn.  I will download the GPU client tonight to help the team out.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had this recent problem where opening FAHMon would cause my computer to lock up sometimes.  It only happens once out of every 20 times so I didn't think it was a big deal.  However, today it made my 2 vm's crash and I couldn't recover either of them and they were at 80% each :\

I switched to http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/ and I find it pretty good so far.  Was just wondering if anyone else was using this


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I just set F@H up on my Geforce 9300.  Only about 600-800PPD, but anything is better than nothing, and is about 5x what a single core client will do. I'll get some exact PPD numbers later.  Really want to get a new GPU, the 9300 sucks


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2009)

Look around for a good deal on a 9600GSO... they're fairly cheap. However pay close attention to the specs because there are 3 versions...

48 shaders, 128 bit
96 shaders, 128 bit
96 shaders, 192 bit

I have the 96 shader 192 bit version. It pulls in about 4000PPD on average. You gotta watch which version you're getting cause obviously 48 shaders sucks, and the 96 shader 128 bit card is weaker because the memory bus (obviously) and it has 4 less ROPs than the 192 bit version...

I just checked newegg... they have 2 9600GSOs and they're both the crap version.

Here's one of the good ones on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/eVGA-GeForce-96...ards?hash=item53dcee31f8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

hat said:


> Look around for a good deal on a 9600GSO... they're fairly cheap. However pay close attention to the specs because there are 3 versions...
> 
> 48 shaders, 128 bit
> 96 shaders, 128 bit
> ...



How much of a difference is there between the card you listed and one of the 128 bit 96 SP cards?  Also, what exactly are ROPs?

I'm currently getting about 570 PPD with the 9300 on a 472pt WU, so a new card is definitely indicated


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know exactly, all I know is it's worse. ROP stands for render output processor, here's a wikipedia article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Render_Output_unit

Basically the more the better (just like shader units) and the 128-bit version has 4 less. The 128-bit version has 8 and the 192-bit version has 12.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 19, 2009)

Had to part out my main so that I could sell it off, which isn't too bad because I'm losing 2 9800GTXs. I'll be putting something i7-ey back here soon, as soon as I can get my hands on some parts that is.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

Ion check out my FS Thread in my sig, maybe you will be interested in one of the GPUs


----------



## Steevo (Sep 19, 2009)

readded 5 SMP machines


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks man, glad to see you back up and kicking. I'll fix up the current status thread.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> Look around for a good deal on a 9600GSO... they're fairly cheap. However pay close attention to the specs because there are 3 versions...
> 
> 48 shaders, 128 bit
> 96 shaders, 128 bit
> ...



Don't forget I'm selling two of the good ones: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103708


----------



## Steevo (Sep 22, 2009)

Added my home machine (Win 7 X64 SMP) specs at right. Crunching a a1 core now. Mebey it will warm up the room a bit. 


I believe there will be snow.....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2009)

Going to need help in the next few months..  I need 2 high producing cards for my growing farm.  I'm on permanent disability,  and I choose either food or computer parts.  Last few months I've been going computer.  I'm starving now,  I need to eat again.  But I still need 2 more cards,  so if anyone in the next few months has a 9800gtx of any kind,  I have paypal,  have bought stuff from Buck in us,  no problem.  I had to buy myself a birthday present,  so I won't have money until next month.....  next month end I can come up with upto 100us,  would love a 260 used,  but whatever...  Edit: my av will be down now too,  I need to use my only computer for things in the day,  it will fold at night!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 23, 2009)

I lol hard when I see my $175 4870 1GB getting 200 iter/sec. Tempted to put up a WTT for a 260 c216.


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Going to need help in the next few months..  I need 2 high producing cards for my growing farm.  I'm on permanent disability,  and I choose either food or computer parts.  Last few months I've been going computer.  I'm starving now,  I need to eat again.  But I still need 2 more cards,  so if anyone in the next few months has a 9800gtx of any kind,  I have paypal,  have bought stuff from Buck in us,  no problem.  I had to buy myself a birthday present,  so I won't have money until next month.....  next month end I can come up with upto 100us,  would love a 260 used,  but whatever...  Edit: my av will be down now too,  I need to use my only computer for things in the day,  it will fold at night!



If I remember right, theonedub is willing to sell a 9800GTX+ for cheap cheap cheap for folding...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I lol hard when I see my $175 4870 1GB getting 200 iter/sec. Tempted to put up a WTT for a 260 c216.



If you're seeing iter/sec, you're using the viewer which greatly slows Folding down.  It also tends to make the ATI client unstable.  Use something like FAHmon to keep tabs on your Folding process.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

hat said:


> If I remember right, theonedub is willing to sell a 9800GTX+ for cheap cheap cheap for folding...



that is true and he is selling it for a damn good price


----------



## johnspack (Sep 24, 2009)

I need a cheap 9800gtx for pure folding baaaad!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 24, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're seeing iter/sec, you're using the viewer which greatly slows Folding down.  It also tends to make the ATI client unstable.  Use something like FAHmon to keep tabs on your Folding process.



He mentions that he doesn't ship the GPUs or the router (hardware) to Canada.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I need a cheap 9800gtx for pure folding baaaad!



is a GTX+ not what you want? if it will work PM theonedub if you haven't already



El Fiendo said:


> He mentions that he doesn't ship the GPUs or the router (hardware) to Canada.


never would hurt to ask. If you need a middle man we could also work something out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> He mentions that he doesn't ship the GPUs or the router (hardware) to Canada.



I PM'd  Theonedub to see if we could work something out. Johnspack needs to get that card (9800GTX+)folding.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 24, 2009)

You guys rang? Yeah the GTX+ is for cheap (to which Mike047 should also be thanked) and its true I do not want to ship to Canada.. Its just sitting here catching dust though... 

Let me see if I have a box I can put it in, anyone care to find out how much it will cost to get it to Johnspack? Im going to check USPS, but if someone wants to save me the hassle, I appreciate it


----------



## Homeless (Sep 24, 2009)

What I thought was FAHMon crashing me, was actually the GPU client itself.  Anyone else have a random computer lockup when using the GPU client every now and then?


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to ALLLLLLLLLL the time. Even at stock settings. I fixed the issue by reseating my video card and clearing my CMOS.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

Homeless said:


> What I thought was FAHMon crashing me, was actually the GPU client itself.  Anyone else have a random computer lockup when using the GPU client every now and then?



that is something i have NEVER had out of the ~2years i have been folding . for me F@H has been solid and when i had a problem it was because of me being a dumb ass


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey johnspack, if you can't get a 9800GTX, I may be able to hook you up with a 9600 GSO in the short term.


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

How much do you think a PCI 9500GT would net me?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

hat said:


> How much do you think a PCI 9500GT would net me?



800-1000ppd top out around 3k

EDIT:





> The 9500GT only has 32 cores so it will be very slow to fold, probably 2-2.5K PPD at best, even overclocked you'd be lucky to get it above 3K.


a quote from foldingforum member TFarchive

keep in mind the pci bus is slower then the PCI-E so your points will be alittle lower


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

if only I could get one for cheap... real cheap.


----------



## deathmore (Sep 25, 2009)

hey guys how much would a 8600 gso 256mb get in ppd i might be able to grab one for free from my roommate for installing and upgrading his computer would it be worth it to fold it along with my gtx 285 as it needs no power cables.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

deathmore said:


> hey guys how much would a 8600 gso 256mb get in ppd i might be able to grab one for free from my roommate for installing and upgrading his computer would it be worth it to fold it along with my gtx 285 as it needs no power cables.



what is a 8600GSO? never head of them. Are you sure its not a 8600GT/GTS or a 8800GSO?


----------



## deathmore (Sep 25, 2009)

i know for sure its 8600 gso i might be wrong but that's what the sticker said i believe like this thing is so cheap it has no ram coolers and a small 20 cent fan on the gpu.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

deathmore said:


> i know for sure its 8600 gso i might be wrong but that's what the sticker said i believe like this thing is so cheap it has no ram coolers and a small 20 cent fan on the gpu.



from the VARY LITTLE info i could find it looks to be basically a 8600GT... if that holds true about 2-3k like the 9500GT


----------



## deathmore (Sep 25, 2009)

would it be worth it then if i can get it for free along side my gtx 285?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

deathmore said:


> would it be worth it then if i can get it for free along side my gtx 285?



not really worth the extra money to run it


----------



## deathmore (Sep 25, 2009)

it doesent need extra power conector its powered from pcie slot and collge pays the hydro unless you mean to much of a pain to setup and maintain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2009)

deathmore said:


> it doesent need extra power conector its powered from pcie slot and collge pays the hydro unless you mean to much of a pain to setup and maintain.



give it a try then. I don't think it will really be worth your time to even put it in but do it and see how it goes


----------



## theonedub (Sep 25, 2009)

If Johnspack or someone wants this 9800GTX+ PM me! If I can get it sold AND sell my 9800GT I have folding I will replace them with a 260 216 (preferably from a member here) to keep up my PPD while I wait for GT300.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2009)

Please check and see how much to ship that gtx using us post,  even ground ship,  I don't care.  If you use a small enough box,  the shipping can be cheap.  If you can't sell it by my next cheque,  I'll figure out how to pay for it and paypal you....


----------



## theonedub (Sep 25, 2009)

I will check and get back to you. 

In other news I have a GTX 275 coming my way which will replace my GTX 260 216 in my WCG0 rig and the 260 will replace my 9800GT in WCG1. I wanted to wait to sell the 9 series cards before upgrading, but I have been eying this 275 for a minute and couldn't resist any longer  

I think that wraps things up for this calendar year, next stop will be i7 and GT300 and the retiring of my E2200.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2009)

I pulled my 7600gt and now I can do 3.9ghz 24/7 stable,  weird.  Just can't get 4 stable,  just as well,  I like 1.344v,  don't want to use more!  I may even be able to fold this thing at nite...  any point folding a dual core?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone bought a 5870? Does it fold well?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2009)

Where are my folding brothers? Did someone have a lan party I didn't know about?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2009)

I just don't think that there's any reason to get excited about the HD58xx's in terms of Folding considering ATI's history.  IF the HD58xx is a good Folder, don't you think ATI would be shouting it from the mountain tops?  I have my hopes, but I'm not holding my breath.

On a different note, a conversation with someone selling 5 GTX260's on CL lead to finding out that he's a dedicated EVGA Folder.  He tried to recruit me and I him.  After sending him a link to our "Gearing up for the HWC Battle !!!", he said that he'd throw a box with 30-40K our way in about a month. He still has some nice Folding equipment for sale, like 3x 260/216's, an  EVGA 790I SLI FTW Digital, and a HX1000.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 26, 2009)

ATI HD 5870 folding@home info

GPU F@H was also a project I initiated and ran at Nvidia I also started Nv's Folding@home team (team W.A....) initially for my test suite of machines. I'm still sometimes surprised at the enthusiasm around this.

The engineer I was able to borrow to do the CUDA implementation at Nv is amazing. He did an entirely different implementation than previous. This had some good new algorithmic tricks and was one of the best utilizations of the G80 architecture's shared memory. If anything, it would likely do even better if they had more than the 16KB shared memory size on Nv GPUs.

That's where it will get fun going forward. For DX11 direct compute support (specifically CS_5), all devices going forward will have double the g80 shared memory to 32KB. Also, Stanford finally has the new algorithm publicly available in a new molecular simulation package. So all ATI's new devices will basically be better at this since we added that shared memory for DX11. A good reason for anyone buying a new card to get a DX11 card.

Going forward. I'd expect the new algorithm to get ported over to OpenCL (which can take advantage of the 32KB local memories). I'd guess the porting will wait a little while longer until the OpenCL SDK's get a little more mature and optimized. We've just gotten our OpenCL implementation through official conformance verification.

So with the new HD5800 series and a decent optimizing OpenCL implementation, I expect some amazing PPD - new performance champs that will span our price line of GPUs.

I'm also excited to see how ultimately the OpenCL Folding implementation runs on CPUs. We've put a lot of work into our multi-core CPU implementation of the OpenCL compiler and run-time. As we get the OpenCL port of Folding done, as you mention, it will get Linux, Mac OS X and other OSes, but also other platforms that support OpenCL. Perhaps our CPU implementation will be an improvement as well."

Dave Hoff
This guy used to work at NV and was responsible for the port of F@H on the G80 cards and now works for ATI.


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

I dunno man, it's an ATI card... ATI cards are worse than NV cards for folding because of the way they're built.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 26, 2009)

I think its can only get better not like nvidia of course but who knows


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2009)

hat said:


> I dunno man, it's an ATI card... ATI cards are worse than NV cards for folding because of the way they're built.





Buck Nasty said:


> Mike Houston and ATI have done all they can with GPU2 in it's current form. There may be some tweaks and slight core utilization's, but the gains will be nominal. The core will have to be re-written to harness all of ATI's shaders and OpenCL will most likely be utilized for that, but you will have to wait for GPU2 v2.0 or GPU3.



Once OpenCL is implemented into the F@H GPU core, you will see ATI take off in terms of PPD. Remember, the GPU2 core currently favors Nvidia architecture and that will change in the future. I might be selling green cards and buying red. Anyway, Nvidia has had a great run for the last 1-1/2 years in F@H and ATI is hungry. I look forward to the 5xxx series laying down some monster PPD. Think of how our team would grow....


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 26, 2009)

Courtesy of Adam Beberg, we have a brand new F@H client for the HD5870. Except, it's not. It's just the same old GPU-2 client we've been using for a couple of years, with added support for the RV870 ID.As Dave Hoff noted earlier, we're not going to see the advantages of the RV870's architecture until the client is rewritten to take advantage of it. Hopefully some kind souls out there will take on the OpenCL GPU F@H client project, and we'll see regular updates, performance increases and plenty of PPD to go around.







Overclocking gave a little improvement, with the 890Mhz core and 1280Mhz memory bumping up the estimated PPD to ~4750.

System load was 261W at stock speeds and 265W when overclocked. 

from:rage3d.com (is it true? i don't know i don't see any others pics.)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> Courtesy of Adam Beberg, we have a brand new F@H client for the HD5870. Except, it's not. It's just the same old GPU-2 client we've been using for a couple of years, with added support for the RV870 ID.As Dave Hoff noted earlier, we're not going to see the advantages of the RV870's architecture until the client is rewritten to take advantage of it. Hopefully some kind souls out there will take on the OpenCL GPU F@H client project, and we'll see regular updates, performance increases and plenty of PPD to go around.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090926/Capture7.jpg
> ...



It won't happen until Stanford adopts a new or revised core. Remember, the work and cores come from Stanford's servers. I'm sure there's a beta out there somewhere.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just saw that Tiger Direct has some recertified 192 bit XFX 9600 GSO's Fatality Edition, for $59.99.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I just saw that Tiger Direct has some recertified 192 bit XFX 9600 GSO's Fatality Edition, for $59.99.


I think they are the GDDR2 versions.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your right Buck.  Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> On a different note, a conversation with someone selling 5 GTX260's on CL lead to finding out that he's a dedicated EVGA Folder.  He tried to recruit me and I him.  After sending him a link to our "Gearing up for the HWC Battle !!!", he said that he'd throw a box with 30-40K our way in about a month. He still has some nice Folding equipment for sale, like 3x 260/216's, an  EVGA 790I SLI FTW Digital, and a HX1000.




Hey, how cheap is the HX1000? Also, if he has any of these:
_"I still need one more 9600 GSO, an X58 mobo, an AM3 CPU and an HX1000_" or DDR3 6gb and 4gb kits let me know items and pricing. 


If its cheap enough I'll pay you a percentage on top of the cost to buy them up and ship em to me as a finders fee / gas coverage.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey, how cheap is the HX1000? Also, if he has any of these:
> _"I still need one more 9600 GSO, an X58 mobo, an AM3 CPU and an HX1000_" or DDR3 6gb and 4gb kits let me know items and pricing.
> 
> 
> If its cheap enough I'll pay you a percentage on top of the cost to buy them up and ship em to me as a finders fee / gas coverage.



I believe these are all his listings:
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/1388073571.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/1388069799.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/1388068911.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/1388068137.html
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/1388067391.html


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm, does anyone know if that RAM is good pricing? I know the HX1000 is a pretty good price. I just bought one up here in Canada for like 200 CAD so I'm kind of interested in that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hmm, does anyone know if that RAM is good pricing? I know the HX1000 is a pretty good price. I just bought one up here in Canada for like 200 CAD so I'm kind of interested in that.



i would say that it is fair and not too bad of ram.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hmm, does anyone know if that RAM is good pricing? I know the HX1000 is a pretty good price. I just bought one up here in Canada for like 200 CAD so I'm kind of interested in that.



Sold out on Newegg. The price he's asking looks good.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 27, 2009)

Done, hey blue do you have the cash leeway to pick that up for me and then me send you an all in one payment that includes shipping? It'd save on Paypal fees (unless you want to do EMT). I guess I should ask if you'd be even willing to help me out like that first.   Me love you long time?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Buck for digging that up for the rest of too lazy or ig'nant to find it ourselves.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2009)

Well,  back down to one computer,  my nice new intel system just died!  Don't know if it's the cpu or mobo,  so I'll have to replace both.  Maybe I'll save up for a PII system this time.  I'm hoping to have my 280 back up within 3 months.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 27, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  back down to one computer,  my nice new intel system just died!  Don't know if it's the cpu or mobo,  so I'll have to replace both.  Maybe I'll save up for a PII system this time.  I'm hoping to have my 280 back up within 3 months.



 can you test your cpu in another mobo (maybe a friend or family)        sorry to hear that


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 27, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  back down to one computer,  my nice new intel system just died!  Don't know if it's the cpu or mobo,  so I'll have to replace both.  Maybe I'll save up for a PII system this time.  I'm hoping to have my 280 back up within 3 months.



If you want send it to me Ill check it out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2009)

Had a rig crash @ 3am this morning. I did not notice it until 10am. Gonna be down about 8K PPD today.:shadedshu


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Had a rig crash @ 3am this morning. I did not notice it until 10am. Gonna be down about 8K PPD today.:shadedshu



I had three go down. Back up now but sucks.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> On a different note, a conversation with someone selling 5 GTX260's on CL lead to finding out that he's a dedicated EVGA Folder.  He tried to recruit me and I him.  After sending him a link to our "Gearing up for the HWC Battle !!!", he said that he'd throw a box with 30-40K our way in about a month. He still has some nice Folding equipment for sale, like 3x 260/216's, an  EVGA 790I SLI FTW Digital, and a HX1000.



Where is this link my Pacific NW brother?

EDIT: Duhmy excitement got the best of me.....links are already posted


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2009)

I wonder how long off the new GPU3 core is from being released? If ATI folding performance sees a nice improvement with OpenCL (or even overtakes Nvidia) it would be time to jump ship  Definitely going to keep an eye on this before my next major GPU update.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2009)

Have no other intel parts to test.  I'm pretty sure it's dead though.  It ran overnight folding my 280 and running my fm tuner,  this morning I had no sound,  so I rebooted,  no more post.  Spent several hours clearing cmos ect,  pulling parts out,  still no post.  I finally just gave up and pulled the mobo.  No point in me sending it to anyone to test,  shipping is high and no more funds left at this point.  I have my old athlon system back in,  and it's kind of working.  Think I'll just save up and buy nice new pii parts this time.......


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm very interested as well, but I don't think I'm going to put off my GPU upgrade any longer than I have to.  500-700PPD = fail


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Have no other intel parts to test.  I'm pretty sure it's dead though.



Is this the mobo in your Sig? If so, let me take a crack at it I am willing to fork out my P5QL-Pro mobo so you can continue folding. you're practically 3 hours away from me. LMK


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah,  it's the p5q pro.  But I'm not sure if it's the cpu or mobo.  I know everything else is okay because it's running my old athlon mobo and cpu okay.  I'd really like to think it's the mobo that's gone, as it gets to the blue asus screen,  but you can't enter bios.  So any help or ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

Well LMK what you want to do and your terms. If you want me to ship my 5200/P5QL-Pro to you or cross-ship yours to me when you get mine..........


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2009)

Well,  pm me with address details and I'll see if I can ship soon.  We get gst in less than 2 weeks!  I'll ship this thing to you,  and hope to god it's not the cpu.......  darn,  there goes my food budget..  dam computers!  If you don't mind shipping it first just so I can test the cpu out,  I'd appreciate it.  If it works,  I'll buy it.  If not,  then I'll have to shop for a new cpu ug..  I don't mind cross shipping my old mobo as soon as I determine it is the mobo.  I'm sure I can't do anything about it.   About 30 days before I can do over 100 bucks for new stuff,  but if I have to,  I have to.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2009)

Yhpm


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, weird stuff,  let the intel mobo sit overnight with the battery out,  tried it a few minutes ago and it fired right up like nothing was ever wrong!?  Now I've got to put it back in and pray!
Edit:  the dam thing is working again just fine...  no idea what happened there!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Man, weird stuff,  let the intel mobo sit overnight with the battery out,  tried it a few minutes ago and it fired right up like nothing was ever wrong!?  Now I've got to put it back in and pray!
> Edit:  the dam thing is working again just fine...  no idea what happened there!


So, your back to folding 100%????


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2009)

I will be shortly,  still putting back all the settings that took me 3 weeks to figure out.  I suddenly have 3x the memory settings I did before,  so I suspect the mod bios flash didn't take before,  but with the overnight reset,  it all works now!  As for folding 100%,  I'm still going to need another decent card.  I really need to use this system in the daytime,  night folding will be done of course.  I now have a working sli athlon mobo for my server,  and I'll be building a 2nd server that can run another card.  So I should be upto 300% in the next month or so!  Edit:  oh the main cause of my problems,  one of 2 chassis fan headers,  apparently is buggered,  if I use it,  no bios,  if I use the other one,  works perfectly!  So,  mobo defect.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I will be shortly,  still putting back all the settings that took me 3 weeks to figure out.  I suddenly have 3x the memory settings I did before,  so I suspect the mod bios flash didn't take before,  but with the overnight reset,  it all works now!  As for folding 100%,  I'm still going to need another decent card.  I really need to use this system in the daytime,  night folding will be done of course.  I now have a working sli athlon mobo for my server,  and I'll be building a 2nd server that can run another card.  So I should be upto 300% in the next month or so!



I'm just glad to here the mobo/cpu is working again.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2009)

You have no idea how glad I am it's working again!  By the way,  it's my birthday today.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2009)

johnspack said:


> You have no idea how glad I am it's working again!  By the way,  it's my birthday today.....



*Happy B-Day Pete!*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Happy B-Day Pete!*



+1 happy b-day


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys,  you've made an old man happy!  Now I can go back to running Crysis ect at 1920x1200 with 8x aa or better depending...  I couldn't even use aa in original crysis with the athlon.  I was freaking when I thought this thing died,  but it's back and even better!  Happy b-day to me!!!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 happy b-day




+2

Oh and mine is tomorrow


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy b-day bog!  Oh and I'm doing 3.82ghz at 1.28v,  it didn't do that before!  Don't know what I did to it,  but I like it!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736538
Time to tweak this thing!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> +2
> 
> Oh and mine is tomorrow



*Big Happy Birthday to my wing-man*


----------



## mike047 (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday.......YOUNGSTERS


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Happy Birthday.......YOUNGSTERS



i know right? poor mike man your old to the point you dont have birthdays anymore 


j/k man all in good fun


----------



## msgclb (Sep 29, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Happy Birthday.......YOUNGSTERS





Solaris17 said:


> i know right? poor mike man your old to the point you dont have birthdays anymore
> 
> 
> j/k man all in good fun



Listen you young whipper snappers, I took an eraser to my BD and eliminated it from my calender but it still doesn't help. So all you youngsters enjoy those birthdays now as the time will come when you can't remember what birthday it is.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 29, 2009)

Birthdays?  We don't need no stinking birthdays.  

I now only celebrate the ones that come every decade and end in zero.  Reached the point where they are no longer milestones, but victories, yeah even miracles.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 29, 2009)

At my age it seems birthdays are like mortgage payments, once a month.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea, but someone doesn't come bust my knee caps sideways with 3 other men when I skip my birthday.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Listen you young whipper snappers, I took an eraser to my BD and eliminated it from my calender but it still doesn't help. So all you youngsters enjoy those birthdays now as the time will come when you can't remember what birthday it is.



really? i was sure at some point birthdays just stopped working


----------



## mike047 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to my next birthday[DEC]....I'll be 62 and retired

I think that I am the *"eldest"* on TPU


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2009)

In 2 years when I hit 50,  I officially no longer recognize any more of my birthdays!  Heheh!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 30, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I think that I am the *"eldest"* on TPU



Nope.  I'm already 62 and will be 63 in November.  Congrats on your pending retirement.  I have to wait 'til I'm 65.  Need medicare.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 30, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I'm looking forward to my next birthday[DEC]....I'll be 62 and retired
> 
> I think that I am the *"eldest"* on TPU



I'm not going to claim to be the *"eldest"* on TPU but in December I will have been receiving social security checks (automatic deposit) for one year. I also started on my 62 birthday.

I used a lot of that social security money to upgrade computers.

mike, don't expect that first check in December or January. As you've said, at our age memory may not be accurate. If I remember correctly, you become eligible of social security the month following your birthday and receiver the first payment sometime during the next month. And that's the way it is, as WC would say. Have you applied for your retirement funds?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2009)

Now I have a picture of you guys going down to the senior center and making fun of the people playing on the Nintendo wii.

I'm 41, by the way.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Big Happy Birthday to my wing-man*




Thanks for all the well wishers I'm only 19 BTW (for the *2nd time*) so I'm really not old compared to Mike and Msgclb


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy birthday!

Sell me rig 3's processor (the AM3).


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2009)

Back to 10k plus points per day.  I'll try to maintain until I get to add cards!  If I go under in a day,  sorry,  I need to use this computer!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Back to 10k plus points per day.  I'll try to maintain until I get to add cards!  If I go under in a day,  sorry,  I need to use this computer!!!



How many times do i have to tell you? Your computers are for folding only. If you need to use a computer, go to a friend's house or get a laptop. I feel guilty using my main rig to game sometimes....


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How many times do i have to tell you? Your computers are for folding only. If you need to use a computer, go to a friend's house or get a laptop. I feel guilty using my main rig to game sometimes....



What! You can game on a computer?  Maybe that's why all these free games that I got with my video cards don't work on my PS3.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2009)

It looks like I finally got some smaller, better producing WU's today.  This morning before work, I saw my 2 GTX275's in my Asus board folding a couple of 353's.  Both GPU's were getting 9838 PPD.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2009)

Good old benchmark,  I'm getting 40fps+ av in Crysis original with 8x aa at 1920x1200.  Of course I have to game on this!!!!  Couldn't even use aa with my athlon,  orig crysis kicked it's butt,  this intel rips it a new one....  don't worry,  I do have to sleep heheh!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 30, 2009)

throwing in a night of folding ...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2009)

Do it,  it feels good!!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 30, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Do it,  it feels good!!!!



Yea it does till the electric bill shows up


----------



## mike047 (Sep 30, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Nope.  I'm already 62 and will be 63 in November.  Congrats on your pending retirement.  I have to wait 'til I'm 65.  Need medicare.



GREAT

I had started a thread for us "old timers" and never had a response....nice to see another "elder statesman".

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94125


----------



## mike047 (Sep 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'm not going to claim to be the *"eldest"* on TPU but in December I will have been receiving social security checks (automatic deposit) for one year. I also started on my 62 birthday.
> 
> I used a lot of that social security money to upgrade computers.
> 
> mike, don't expect that first check in December or January. As you've said, at our age memory may not be accurate. If I remember correctly, you become eligible of social security the month following your birthday and receiver the first payment sometime during the next month. And that's the way it is, as WC would say. Have you applied for your retirement funds?



Feb. 17th


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 30, 2009)

I aint that far behind you guys 57 here but my brain still thinks Im 18.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow. We need to see the percentage of the top 10 under the age of 30. I bet you its a real small one.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 1, 2009)

All these old guys.  No wonder I feel at home here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2009)

*Great day folding guys!*

TechPowerup!'s active Members at 23:00 UTC-4 09-30-09

* 754,288 New team record for a single day*


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I aint that far behind you guys 57 here but my brain still thinks Im 18.





El Fiendo said:


> Wow. We need to see the percentage of the top 10 under the age of 30. I bet you its a real small one.





NastyHabits said:


> All these old guys.  No wonder I feel at home here.



I'm currently in 58th with 286k points, and I'm 17 years old.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 1, 2009)

hat said:


> I'm currently in 58th with 286k points, and I'm 17 years old.



Over 100,000 pt's in the last month.  Good job.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

I only have my 9600GSO folding. This card can do a lot when left to do its work. I wish I had less points... I'm really starting to feel the effects of school coming back after a long summer break. It seems I have little time to myself anymore... and there's a few other things that piss me off about school as well. I could elaborate but I don't want to keep myself up too much longer...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow,  I used to be the old guy,  now I'm young,  yeahhhh!  Thankyou old guys heheh!
Edit:  1/4 of the way now to 10 mil!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally got to my 100 spot!  
Edit: Just got up to 99! Woo! I'm on a move


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Finally got to my 100 spot!
> Edit: Just got up to 99! Woo! I'm on a move



good job bro keep pushing!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2009)

09.20.09 4,864,553 10,675 
09.13.09 4,759,973 10,707 
09.06.09 4,456,767 8,948 
08.30.09 3,442,130 4,775 
08.23.09 2,982,859 4,180 
08.16.09 2,863,738 4,275 
08.09.09 2,793,691 3,983 
08.02.09 2,636,214 3,927 
07.26.09 2,364,558 3,663 
07.19.09 2,561,976 3,979 
07.12.09 2,457,451 3,593 
This is information from Extremeoverclocking's Folding stats.  It shows the week, points for that week, and the WU's completed.  We have doubled our weekly output since the week starting 7/12.  We are also over 5 million points for the last week.  A high output for one day is nice, but this consistent output is GREAT!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

100% truth right there. We saw HWC spike ahead of us in output but weren't able to sustain it. With our steady climb we've matched and now surpassed them in PPD. They could still rebound up, but we're advancing and increasing ourselves still. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

i got back on my feet time to punch some others teams in the face...i dont have another monitor i can easily transport and my dongles are messing up so you only have 3 cores from my GX2's but they should be good for a little under 20k a day


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Sol, you don't necessarily need dummy plugs anymore.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...sli-enabled-no-dummy-plug-second-monitor.html

If it works for you, could you update your dummy plug 'how to' post with this info, so both options are available to new people.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sol, you don't necessarily need dummy plugs anymore.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...sli-enabled-no-dummy-plug-second-monitor.html
> 
> If it works for you, could you update your dummy plug 'how to' post with this info, so both options are available to new people.



wow i forgot about this ill update it a bit later i have some more review tests i need to do then its about time for a nap

i wont post it till iv tested it anyway...makes it better imo..i dont like to suggest things i cant get to work corectly


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

Had some issues with clients not submitting results and pulling more work as well as a newly installed 20A circuit tripping with only 4 rigs hooked up to it

Everything is back to normal now but it costed me and the team some 15-20K PPD:shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

Bog, how old is your house?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Had some issues with clients not submitting results and pulling more work as well as a newly installed 20A circuit tripping with only 4 rigs hooked up to it
> 
> Everything is back to normal now but it costed me and the team some 15-20K PPD:shadedshu



lol me to i hooked up my ex's Q6600 to stress test i ran prime fro an hour then i started my GX2's back up after some down time and the whole basement tripped....then i had to reset all my folding rigs...looks like im about 400 watts under maximum ha


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone for a BFG GTS 250 OC 512MB PCI-Express Video Card for $80 after MIR?  The initial e-mail that I got said $50 after MIR!  The Fry's flier in the paper says $130-$30MIR.  The P/N is BFGRGTS250512OCE, which I can't find info on anywhere.  The website @ Fry's is changing as I write this.  Now it shows status as "Pre-order".  The MIR is good for the entire month.   Only 1 rebate allowed.

Update:  P/N seems to be an European P/N.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice deal.....I might snag one of them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

As of the latest update, we've officially lost the Canucks as a threat:





http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> As of the latest update, we've officially lost the Canucks as a threat:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/fah945.jpg
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711



You beat me too it!  And our trend continues upward, while HWC's sinks.  When will they raise the flannel flag of surrender?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> As of the latest update, we've officially lost the Canucks as a threat:



They will always be a threat! From this image you can see we have retained our upper momentum while HCF has gone on a downward spiral. I just know they thought they had us by the balls but if we keep this up we might put them back to 2012.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

maybe some of you guys could give me advice on folding here....

Now for a long time. Ive been folding on my T2300 Dual Core @ 100% on one core...Now my question is would 50% (or more) of 2 cores be better or faster then a single core at 100%? & if so how would i go about reconfiguring the console version for dual core??

Unfortunately I cannot dedicate my entire horsepower since my laptop is also used to do other things.

so really Im just wondering if its possible to 'optimise' what i already have without upgrading my current hardware.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 6, 2009)

Folding Forum been quiet lately. Everyone taking a breather from repelling those Canucks.


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe some of you guys could give me advice on folding here....
> 
> Now for a long time. Ive been folding on my T2300 Dual Core @ 100% on one core...Now my question is would 50% (or more) of 2 cores be better or faster then a single core at 100%? & if so how would i go about reconfiguring the console version for dual core??
> 
> ...



It would probably be better if you ran the SMP client at ~50% yes

the single core client is next to worthless these days


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2009)

Freedom Eclipse said:


> maybe some of you guys could give me advice on folding here....
> 
> Now for a long time. Ive been folding on my T2300 Dual Core @ 100% on one core...Now my question is would 50% (or more) of 2 cores be better or faster then a single core at 100%? & if so how would i go about reconfiguring the console version for dual core??
> 
> ...



My experience with running SMP on my main machine (S939 X2 4400) was not that good.  I feel that SMP wants to be left alone.  AFAIK, there's no way to"throttle" it back, only change its priority.  The other thing is that the due dates for the jobs are only like 3 days, not months like the uniprocessor client, so it is very easy to have the time expire on you if you use the machine for other things.  IMHO, stay with what you're doing.  You could (correct me if I'm wrong guys) get an affinity setting program and run two of the uniprocessor clients and assign them to their own core.  That way, if they got in the way, you could shut one down like normal but fire it back up when you're not using your laptop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My experience with running SMP on my main machine (S939 X2 4400) was not that good.  I feel that SMP wants to be left alone.  AFAIK, there's no way to"throttle" it back, only change its priority.  The other thing is that the due dates for the jobs are only like 3 days, not months like the uniprocessor client, so it is very easy to have the time expire on you if you use the machine for other things.  IMHO, stay with what you're doing.  You could (correct me if I'm wrong guys) get an affinity setting program and run two of the uniprocessor clients and assign them to their own core.  That way, if they got in the way, you could shut one down like normal but fire it back up when you're not using your laptop.



well I dont use it to do much else other then act as a internet gateway & download organiser. otherwise its pretty much just left running in a corner.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I dont use it to do much else other then act as a internet gateway & download organiser. otherwise its pretty much just left running in a corner.



Then install the SMP client.


----------



## hat (Oct 6, 2009)

The uniprocessor projects are worth next to nothing in points though, and they take a long time to finish.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea if im running it correctly but for the time being Ive managed to set up multiple clients basicly using 

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/99440-how-manipulate-f-h-console-service.html
&

http://forums.2cpu.com/archive/index.php/t-25868.html

as a reference.

Of course since im running like this now - Ive had to cut back a little on how much usage ive alocated it - so ive gone from 100% on just 1 core to 70% on 2 cores - still tweaking.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 6, 2009)

The nice thing I find about the Folding @ Home program is that its usually very willing to hand off resources to things that request it. Obviously if its too intensive a program, I pause the folding client. However, I usually find I can get away with most anything (even some games) leaving the folding clients running. In fact I only lose 2.5k PPD when I game with my GPU running, I do notice a bit of a stutter though.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> The nice thing I find about the Folding @ Home program is that its usually very willing to hand off resources to things that request it. Obviously if its too intensive a program,* I pause the folding client*. However, I usually find I can get away with most anything (even some games) leaving the folding clients running. In fact I only lose 2.5k PPD when I game with my GPU running, I do notice a bit of a stutter though.



You can PAUSE a folding client??


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 7, 2009)

Eh, I mean close it down with Ctrl+C and reopen it. Works almost the same and I never lose a unit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2009)

well, not that Im gona be doing much cpu intensive tasks on my laptop anyway. but when i was running my XP on it. it got quite bogged down & all i was doing was running a torrent application, WMP for music & F@H on 1 core @100%. but that was a 2-3year old install anyway. its bound to get bogged down.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Eh, I mean close it down with Ctrl+C and reopen it. Works almost the same and I never lose a unit.



I never new you could do this.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2009)

well Unfortunately for me - I couldnt get the 2nd F@H client running on my 2nd core to keep running so Im back to just one client again...plodding along with my petty 300ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2009)

run the SMP client.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> run the SMP client.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169



Im getting core download error.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok,

Here http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther you will find this note: NOTE: Please use the v6.23 installer package to setup the SMP client. Then download the v6.24 "drop-in" binary below to replace the expired v6.23 client executable. A new installer package with v6.24 will follow shortly.  So, as I'm flipping back an forth between here and Stanford's site, I find that the link to the 6.24 binary is broke.  Great. poke, poke poke Found it!  http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe  Hope that helps.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2009)

still no luck


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the fun never stops for me.  Both cards down atm.  If the prices are quite close,  what's the best mobo to get of the p5qs,  the pro turbo,  the e,  or the deluxe?  The deluxe is a bit overkill,  but for 10-20 bucks more,  why not?  I'll be watching the ncix specials until the end of the month when I get paid....


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 7, 2009)

Whats wrong with the MB you have?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2009)

I really have no idea,  but it is sick.  It went stupid on me again,  and now it won't even run windows at stock settings.  I'm in the middle of pulling it out again,  I can't keep messing with it.....
Edit:  Deluxe it will be,  4 weeks countdown till I'm back up and folding again..tick tick tick...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

what card is worth more points a 8800GTS(G80) or 3870


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone interested in an 8800GS? (now called the 9600gso)  There's one listed on CL and I would not mind helping someone get ~4000PPD.  He's advertising it like it's God's gift to gamers and wants 3 times what it's worth, but I would not deal with him unless I could get him down to ~$30, so just add shipping to that price.  It is made by EVGA.

John, you keep having all types of problems.  Multiple whacked out motherboards.  I had a computer that was doing everything that I needed and it became unstable.  I upgraded most everything but continued to have problems.  Upgraded again but still the same things.  RMA'd a motherboard with no change.  Finally found out it was the keyboard!!!!!  You have what should be a good PSU, but even Corsair has some bad ones.  Try to think of what things you've had in common with all these troublesome builds and try rotating them out.  I never knew that a KB could wreck such havoc.  I've had cd/dvd drives mess things up, especially old cd drives.  Using an old sound card?  Hope this helps.

POSPC:  8800GTS by a long shot, but they use more power than the G92 series.  Did you see the deal at Fry's on a GTS250?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually,  I did try other keyboards, mice anything I could think of.  All I know is this old athlon mobo I have will probably fire right up and be fine.  Believe it or not,  I am a certified,  college educated computer techie.  I can't make this intel board behave,  and it has degraded since I first got it.  I'll bet you any money,  if I replace the mobo with a new one,  it will work fine.  Until then,  I'm ripping my system apart and putting back in the athlon stuff.  I think new parts are always the best.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

> POSPC: 8800GTS by a long shot, but they use more power than the G92 series. Did you see the deal at Fry's on a GTS250?


no i didn't see it but i am getting it as part of a trade


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep,  just brought up this old athlon system using all the same parts,  kb, mouse,  everything.  Oh well,  at least I'm pretty sure the e8400 is good!  See ya all in a month!
Edit: dam,  this old athlon mobo is kinda snappy!  Now I know that intel mobo is kindling.  Going to make a nice fire!
Edit2:  I'm so sure that I'm right about this mobo,  that I'm going to do half of next month without food,  again...  to buy this dam deluxe mobo.  Who needs to eat?


----------



## mike047 (Oct 7, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  just brought up this old athlon system using all the same parts,  kb, mouse,  everything.  Oh well,  at least I'm pretty sure the e8400 is good!  See ya all in a month!
> Edit: dam,  this old athlon mobo is kinda snappy!  Now I know that intel mobo is kindling.  Going to make a nice fire!
> Edit2:  I'm so sure that I'm right about this mobo,  that I'm going to do half of next month without food,  again...  to buy this dam deluxe mobo.  *Who needs to eat*?



Eating is highly over rated and....fattening


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2009)

Haven't done it months!  Altho my doctor keeps saying I should,  bahhh!  I want that deluxe mobo with 16 phase power,  no more bs...  yes,  I'm crazy,  certified!  so I'm allowed.  Stupid 3rd lane at 4x,  what's that about?
Edit:  I can verify now that my athlon system is stable.  I will be purchasing a new p5q deluxe mobo in 4-5 weeks.  Until then I won't be folding,  I need to ensure I have at least one stable computer I can use.  You guys have multiple systems,  don't need to worry about being dead in the water!  I do.  I'll be back as soon as I get my new deluxe mobo,  and will fold full blast again!  Fold On!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

i have 1 client running on my 295 and im getting an average ppd of 8600. 

does that seem about right?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 8, 2009)

I got 9k ppd on my 280,  so not really right...


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 1 client running on my 295 and im getting an average ppd of 8600.
> 
> does that seem about right?



That's about what I get with the 1888 pt. WU's on my GTX 275's.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 1 client running on my 295 and im getting an average ppd of 8600.
> 
> does that seem about right?




8600 PPD what WU is your client working on?

Reason I asked is because my OCed GTX260_192 card gets close to 9K


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

keep in mind... this is 1 gpu core. not both on a single "card"

its not OCed or anything.

from what i've heard the 295's perform a bit differently than 2 separate cards of the same.

gpu0 will get say 8600ppd and gpu1 will get 7500ppd

on a single CARD. not 2x295s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

ok... i OCed a bit and its at 9790ppd


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ok... i OCed a bit and its at 9790ppd



That sounds about right for a 353 WU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

yes.. 353pointer

similar on the 787 pointers as well

i havent seen any big ones yet and i did set -advmethod flag


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 8, 2009)

Fit, you're right where you should be for one core.  Essentially you're running a roided 260, right... main difference overall being that you've got a second one sitting right there next to it waiting to go.

BTW, no need to OC the core or memory... just the shaders.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2009)

if my plan works out i should have 6x the ppd very soon. 

i'll let you figure that one out


----------



## johnspack (Oct 8, 2009)

Again,  I got 9k ppd on both the 353 and 787 pointers on my 280.  wonder what 2 would get?  My new deluxe mobo should do that very nicely!  If I'm willing to spend most of my disability cheque to get a new mobo,  would someone match a folding card?  Like even a 8800gs or whatever?  You'd have to be in Canada,  or the shipping is too much.  Don't worry,  this won't be until end of month.....


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Again,  I got 9k ppd on both the 353 and 787 pointers on my 280.  wonder what 2 would get?  My new deluxe mobo should do that very nicely!  If I'm willing to spend most of my disability cheque to get a new mobo,  would someone match a folding card?  Like even a 8800gs or whatever?  You'd have to be in Canada,  or the shipping is too much.  Don't worry,  this won't be until end of month.....



What do you mean by "match a folding card"?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Again,  I got 9k ppd on both the 353 and 787 pointers on my 280.  wonder what 2 would get?  My new deluxe mobo should do that very nicely!  If I'm willing to spend most of my disability cheque to get a new mobo,  would someone match a folding card?  Like even a 8800gs or whatever?  You'd have to be in Canada,  or the shipping is too much.  Don't worry,  this won't be until end of month.....


Pete, I have no problem buying stateside and shipping to you as before. The savings could be significant.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if my plan works out i should have 6x the ppd very soon.
> 
> i'll let you figure that one out



I haven't been keeping up with your hardware shenanigans lately, but if you still have the setup from a few months ago then I have an idea what you've got up your sleeve.

If I'm right that's about 50k of possible PPD from that setup alone.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Again,  I got 9k ppd on both the 353 and 787 pointers on my 280. * wonder what 2 would get?*



That is a nice PPD from a 280. But to answer your question, here's mine:


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That is a nice PPD from a 280. But to answer your question, here's mine:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29410&stc=1&d=1254967825



Bout the same as my two 280s


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That is a nice PPD from a 280. But to answer your question, here's mine:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29410&stc=1&d=1254967825



Damn I hate you it takes me 10-11hrs to finish a 353pt WU


----------



## johnspack (Oct 8, 2009)

Buck,  if you could, check egg for a deluxe mobo,  I have my face set on one.  I can get it here from ncix for around $200can after taxes and shipping.  It's probably cheaper for me to just order it from them....  The 16 phase voltage is just too much,  I must have it...  plus it probably won't die on me for a long time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That is a nice PPD from a 280. But to answer your question, here's mine:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29410&stc=1&d=1254967825



I get that PPD on my O/C'd 260's. I guess they are doing better than I thought.



johnspack said:


> Buck,  if you could, check egg for a deluxe mobo,  I have my face set on one.  I can get it here from ncix for around $200can after taxes and shipping.  It's probably cheaper for me to just order it from them....  The 16 phase voltage is just too much,  I must have it...  plus it probably won't die on me for a long time.


I take it your sticking with P45? Remember that shipping is about $30.00US to you. After rebate it looks like $160.00US deliver to you from me. How does the dollar conversion work for you?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 8, 2009)

I have to do brand new on this mobo,  so I'll prob have to give up my food again,  I don't want used again,  and I don't think shipping from the states will do it.  Just a lesson learned!  Don't worry,  I'll be folding again.
Edit: http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=30297&vpn=P5Q-Deluxe&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks like I will be going down a rank in PPD.  I have an Oily 17 behind me and I'm getting the hell out of the way.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 8, 2009)

I now want the deluxe more than life itself!  Dam nice little mobo,  no more weakass crap,  I want it!  More than worth $200,  even worth buying a core2 quad for.  Finally,  a real goal!  Watch me hit on this...  Still going to take me a month or so to do,  but I will,  and when I'm done,  3 mill!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I get that PPD on my O/C'd 260's.



Well, I will be unloading those cards here shortly. I just picked up 2 GTX275 OCs that clock a lot better than those so if you anybody wants them LMK as I'm giving the team priority and some discount


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2009)

I need help getting my 8800GTS(G80) and 8800GT setup on my 790GX chipset for folding. I can't get them both to show up in windows and half of the time i can't get it to post. I know its not the psu as i'm sure 700w can power it and i have tried using the OCZ psu from the other rig to just power 1 of the cards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

I found out how to get the 3870 and 8800GT BOTH FOLDING IN THE SAME RIG! all the google searches came up with it can't be done and i tried one of the guides and did no good so i decided to try my own thing and i got it to work with console clients. all the other places have tried with the tray client and failed. Also i set up my other crunching rig to fold with my 8800GTS so i have 3 cards folding for TPU now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I found out how to get the 3870 and 8800GT BOTH FOLDING IN THE SAME RIG! all the google searches came up with it can't be done and i tried one of the guides and did no good so i decided to try my own thing and i got it to work with console clients. all the other places have tried with the tray client and failed. Also i set up my other crunching rig to fold with my 8800GTS so i have 3 cards folding for TPU now



Dude, you rock!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Dude, you rock!



thanks but it seems to have some problems i am getting the Serious error core must shutdown message after restarting the computer (on the ATI card) but the nvidia card is working fine now i got to try and get it working again.I will report back with my findings 

EDIT:That was a fast fix. I took the flag off of the ATI client and left the flag on the Nvidia and now everything is working. If anyone would like me to post how i did it just let me know and i will try my best to explain  
it may be helpful to some people running ATI cards with Nvidia for Physx that want to fold on both

This is for all the people that say "proof or it didn't happen"









if you can't tell i'm not used to the dual monitor setup that i am running now


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

You'll want to add the '-local' flag to each shortcut. Apparently without it, it causes the clients to run work units for both manufacturers. So you will be folding ATI work units on your NVIDIA card eventually. I get this information from the Folding Forum, I haven't seen it myself. 

Apparently you get full points but the work units are completely useless to Stanford.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

My 2 GTX280's are for sale now, see my sig for link.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You'll want to add the '-local' flag to each shortcut. Apparently without it, it causes the clients to run work units for both manufacturers. So you will be folding ATI work units on your NVIDIA card eventually. I get this information from the Folding Forum, I haven't seen it myself.
> 
> Apparently you get full points but the work units are completely useless to Stanford.



so far i haven't ran into that problem. I will watch them closely and if i see that happen i will try the flag.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey wtf happened to the daily updates i want to see if i got anyware!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guys...

i have something big in the works but would like to keep it on the DL for now. 

i need a cheap/free short hdmi cable to get everything working correctly though.

anyone here have one they could send me?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

Fits, you could try this guy: http://www.pchcables.com/  He has great prices on all sorts of cables.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guys if anyone is looking for more folding power im selling my GTX 275


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

an update on the ATI/Nvidia folding on same rig i had to run the local flag that EL was talking about because i came home to find a Nvidia WU being crunched on the ATI


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> an update on the ATI/Nvidia folding on same rig i had to run the local flag that EL was talking about because i came home to find a Nvidia WU being crunched on the ATI



Stupid WUs :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Stupid WUs :shadedshu



 agreed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> an update on the ATI/Nvidia folding on same rig i had to run the local flag that EL was talking about because i came home to find a Nvidia WU being crunched on the ATI


Was the ATI card actually folding it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Was the ATI card actually folding it?



yes it was. When i checked on the WU was 37% complete but i deleted the WU and set the flag didn't want to keep it going


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey guys...
> 
> i have something big in the works but would like to keep it on the DL for now.
> 
> ...



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812816002&Tpk=12-816-002


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey guys...
> 
> i have something big in the works but would like to keep it on the DL for now.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, HDMI cable and folding? I smell a GTX295 in the midst. Maybe even multiple 295's???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hmmm, HDMI cable and folding? I smell a GTX295 in the midst. Maybe even multiple 295's???



perhaps more than one would think 



right now though.. im battling a card that 1 gpu folds fine all day but the other is getting errors on every other WU.

it will run 1 WU perfect and then get an error on the next... then do fine on the 3rd and so on... all day long.

the upside is...

once i get this bugger shit gone i know a single 295 will do 15k - 18k ppd

and if i get more than one going....


----------



## johnspack (Oct 10, 2009)

Darn,  if I didn't need a new mobo,  I'd so be all over one of those 280s...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 10, 2009)

Interesting to see what my 9800gtx can get by itself,  it's looking like 7k+ points all on it's own.  Of course it's oced,  and running 24/7.  My 9pm stats have me at 6163k points.  Interesting....  with a healthy mobo on my 280,  16k+ should be easy...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 10, 2009)

I will be taking a leave from Folding for the next 4-6 months. I have been having way too many technical difficulties and no matter that I try, buy, or rig up these things cannot run right. I will let my GTX 275 Fold when my computer is idle, but no more 24/7 runs for me. Its been fun. Maybe one day I will get these issues sorted. 

Until then its all WCG, set and forget is all I can deal with at this point


----------



## johnspack (Oct 10, 2009)

My current old athlon mobo is still sick,  but at least gets me on the internet.  My old server still works too,  so I keep it folding, even though I can't even game or anything on my main computer.  Can't stop bloody folding!  Can't afford to fold,  but can't stop either!  Oh well.  Still going to spend a months worth of food,  clothes ect money to buy a new mobo so I can fold the 280 again.  Can't really bitch too much about it,  either do it or don't,  I keep trying to stop,  but I'll never stop folding until they cure cancer....


----------



## theonedub (Oct 10, 2009)

Folding is a great initiative, just do not have the time with work and school to be fiddling with the computers. For WCG there is little to no involvement by me other than making sure the computer is on and computation is not suspended.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't touch the folding client on my server for weeks at a time,  and only then because I'm rebooting.  Folding should be a click on,  click off process. Very easy.  Can't wait to start pounding out the ppd on my new deluxe!


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 10, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Folding is a great initiative, just do not have the time with work and school to be fiddling with the computers. For WCG there is little to no involvement by me other than making sure the computer is on and computation is not suspended.



Maybe you ought to try to fold with no overclocking. I never touch my Nvidia cards except when breaker kicks off or windows update restarts my comps.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 10, 2009)

I am stock, lol. 

All I wanted to do was get this 260 and 275 in one box. Bought a new psu, the second GPU, and a new MB, read up to make sure they would work, spent all my free time between 2 days getting it installed and nothing. Added to the sporadic EUEs and insane heat and power consumption and you have the straw that breaks the camel's back. 

No one here seems to know why its not working and I have given it more than a fair amount of my time.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 12, 2009)

The 9800gtx im my server runs with a fairly high oc.  Even the server cpu is oced.  Has for a long time without issue. That shouldn't be a problem unless something is unstable.  Usually that's the motherboard.  My main athon mobo ran oced for over 4 years perfect,  then one day just started dying.  Not sure what happened to this pro mobo so soon,  but again,  it happens.  It's just silicon.....


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I have decided for the time being to not pursue dual GPU folding unless a ridiculous deal comes my way for another GTX275. I am looking to sell all my Quad 775 gear and excess Folding hardware to move to an i7 platform. 

While I source out components I will be running my GTX 275 and my 9800GTX+ 24/7.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

I might be selling not just one but two GTX275's here in a couple of days.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I might be selling not just one but two GTX275's here in a couple of days.



I'll keep an eye out for it, maybe the price will be right. I really need to sell my GTX 260 before buying any other hardware


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2009)

is this good for a 8800GT and 3870?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

That is pretty good for a 8800GT on a 353 WU.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is this good for a 8800GT and 3870?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/ppd-1.jpg



I have a pair of 8800GT cards and they produce around 5446 and 5545.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is this good for a 8800GT and 3870?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/ppd-1.jpg


I agree with Bogmali. That's exceptionally good for a 8800GT. If my 9600GSO's put out the same ppd per shader, they would produce 5027 ppd on a 353pt WU. Right now they do 4200-4400 ppd. Nice overclock you have there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree with Bogmali. That's exceptionally good for a 8800GT. If my 9600GSO's put out the same ppd per shader, they would produce 5027 ppd on a 353pt WU. Right now they do 4200-4400 ppd. Nice overclock you have there.



thanks guys  I am running 700/1900mhz on shaders on 1.23v i can get 800/2000 on 1.32v but not worth it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2009)

*Damn, you guys did it again!*
*
TechPowerup!'s active Members 10/11/09 at 23:00 UTC-4 *

*811,232*


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2009)

pos how are you voltmodding? I tried vmodding my bios with nibitor but F@H kept returning unstable_machine errors


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Damn, you guys did it again!*
> *
> TechPowerup!'s active Members 10/11/09 at 23:00 UTC-4 *
> 
> *811,232*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2009)

hat said:


> pos how are you voltmodding? I tried vmodding my bios with nibitor but F@H kept returning unstable_machine errors



i did a hardmod on mine bios doesn't really give you any boost going from 1.05v to 1.1v(max a bios mod can do) gave me 10mhz  but going from1.1v to 1.25v gave me well about 200mhz on the shaders.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody else got a buttload of 472 WU's on their clients? I know I do


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Anybody else got a buttload of 472 WU's on their clients? I know I do
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29550&stc=1&d=1255366401



No, but I just returned home to find that I've got a 'buttload' of 787 WUs.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I guess my clients breezed through all of those 472 pointers (from my last post) and now they got replaced by 353 WU's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2009)

i have all 787pt right now but i got all 353pt WUs for almost a week


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2009)

how many ppd is good for 8800GTS G80?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many ppd is good for 8800GTS G80?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1215924&postcount=4266


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many ppd is good for 8800GTS G80?



Probably 3500 or so, anything in the range 3000-4000.  At least that's what I got on my 96sp 9600GSOs.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many ppd is good for 8800GTS G80?



Mine in my specs at the OC gets ~3700 ppd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Mine in my specs at the OC gets ~3700 ppd





[Ion] said:


> Probably 3500 or so, anything in the range 3000-4000.  At least that's what I got on my 96sp 9600GSOs.



so about 4600 is a good PPD for it then.. I have it overclocked to a fairly high speed for that core.Thanks guys just wanted to make sure its right..

btw i put a battle axe using the LP fans from the stock AMD heatsinks on my 3870 and under load(folding)it doesn't even get to 50c that is even overclocked and voltmodded

made it into the top 20 producers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

well 3 outta 6 running...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed how flaky stats are lately?  As I'm writing this, Stanford is 6 hours behind.  I'm beginning to think the stats servers are getting overwhelmed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, I've noticed that too, it seems that Stanford and EOC are both missing a lot of updates (Stanford especially).  I don't check my stats too often, so it's not bothering me too much


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 16, 2009)

Likely what we're seeing is a result of this:

Source



> We've ordered a new class of servers which should make a big impact on FAH server load, and also allow us to release several new big projects with more WUs.  We're very excited about this since we've been limited by server space recently, which has also lead to WU shortages.  The new servers each have 24 x 2TB drives, so we should have plenty of space.
> 
> The servers should physically arrive next week, so including set up time, WU testing protocols, etc, it will still take a few weeks to get the new WUs out broadly, but at least the ball is rolling.



This talks about the assignment servers, though I'm not sure if the results servers are separate or the same machines. It's probably too early to be caused by the installation of the new ones yet, and I'd think we see a greater drop if it was, though this could be them preparing the servers for the additional load while they start replacing them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

4 outta 6


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

GAH!

all WUs fail about 40% through.

im hating this. 

every attempt i make at this fails.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> GAH!
> 
> all WUs fail about 40% through.
> 
> ...



Fits, Don't give up dude!   We need you to help beat back the challenge from the flannel wearers north of the border.  I know once you get things straightened out, you'll be adding some real firepower to the TPU folding arsenal.

Buck_Nasty is away for a few days.  When he get's back I'm sure he'll leave no stone unturned, nor parameter unchanged in trying to get you up to speed.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> GAH!
> 
> all WUs fail about 40% through.
> 
> ...



Multi GPU Folding has got to be the most difficult thing to setup. If it is this hard for matched cards, trying to get my mismatched cards up is probably impossible. I gave up on it


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Multi GPU Folding has got to be the most difficult thing to setup. If it is this hard for matched cards, trying to get my mismatched cards up is probably impossible. I gave up on it



Just when I was about to give up, I did a web search for Folding@home multiple gpu.  I ended up downloading a preconfigured folder on my desktop from nafljhy at overclock.net.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Just when I was about to give up, I did a web search for Folding@home multiple gpu.  I ended up downloading a preconfigured folder on my desktop from nafljhy at overclock.net.



Yep, I used that guide/preconfigured setup when I was running 2 and 3 GPUs.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

Came home to find my server shutdown cause of some driver error so naturally my folding files are affected. I'm lucky if I can get to 75K today The only good news for me today is that I scored this beauty from my local CL for 1/3 it's retail cost












Anybody wanna guess what it is? Oh and if any of you HWC spies are trolling YES it will be up and running tomorrow


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Came home to find my server shutdown cause of some driver error so naturally my folding files are affected. I'm lucky if I can get to 75K today The only good news for me today is that I scored this beauty from my local CL for 1/3 it's retail cost
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29673&stc=1&d=1255751368
> 
> ...



A GTX 295.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

had my rigs down today for awhile to clean heatsinks. So points are down alittle today for me but should be right back up there tomorrow  

@bog I think 295 or 9800GX2 also is that watercooling i see on it?

BTW i see HWC had higher points today  we need bog and buck full force again


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @bog I think 295 or *9800GX2 *also is that *watercooling* i see on it?



Yup.......9800GX2 with an EK block included



p_o_s_pc said:


> BTW i see HWC had higher points today  we need bog and buck full force again



Let them bask in the glory for 1 or 2 days. I'm temporarily jerry-rigging my server right now until tomorrow and then I'll see what the deal is

I will have an X2 3800+, Asus A8N-E, and 2X1GB G-Skill DDR400 combo up for sale by late tomorrow if anyone in the team is interested. Will let it go $100 shipped for folding/crunching team members otherwise $120 for regular TPU members


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yup.......9800GX2 with an EK block included
> 
> nice
> 
> Let them bask in the glory for 1 or 2 days. I'm temporarily jerry-rigging my server right now until tomorrow and then I'll see what the deal is



good luck hope you get things working ok. 


BTW I got new clocks on all of my cards should easily pull 11k per day possibly more. I'm still trying to find the max clocks on them. So far the shader/core speeds are 
8800GT 650/
8800GTS 600/151
3870 900

i would love to add some more cards but i don't have another board or CPU to put them in.  also money is holding me back alot
also i'm not going less then AM2+ on the next board i buy. I am thinking about finding a board with atleast 2 PCI-E to replace the one i traded.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice deal on the 9800GX2! I think we all would've been jealous if it were a GTX 295  

On the topic of extra hardware- I think I will be selling the Phenom/MB combo I purchased here earlier, its been sitting since arriving and I do not think I will get around to building it out anytime soon.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Just when I was about to give up, I did a web search for Folding@home multiple gpu.  I ended up downloading a preconfigured folder on my desktop from nafljhy at overclock.net.



The mismatched shaders were giving me a problem, I could get one to go 100% and one to go 50% but not both at 100%. I will probably give it another go if I find a GTX 275 for cheap though.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats, mx500 on your current #1 spot at kakaostats.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just trying to join up now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Just trying to join up now.



thanks. Need any help setting things up? Also what are you folding with?(CPU or GPU or both?)


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

No idea to be honest!

Just put in TPU team code and pressed enter several times heh.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No idea to be honest!
> 
> Just put in TPU team code and pressed enter several times heh.



would you mind posting a SS of the client? i am thinking more then likely CPU


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

There you go.

Its only using one core on the CPU by the by, is that normal?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like SMP........is that right panther?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have no idea idea what SMP is.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> There you go.
> 
> Its only using one core on the CPU by the by, is that normal?





pantherx12 said:


> I have no idea idea what SMP is.



Would you be willing to run WCG on your quad and F@H on the GPU?  F@H is really optimized for GPUs, and WCG only runs on CPUs, so this would be the best way to make the biggest contribution.  Run this client on the GPU, it should give you about 5k PPD.  If you would be willing to run WCG on the CPU, I'll be more than happy to help you set it up.  The only efficient way to use multiple cores in F@H is SMP, which is a real pain in the ass to set up.  (I can't help you set it up, I've never personally gotten it working)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2009)

That's the Uniprocessor client based on the WU #. You must apply the "-smp" flag to the shortcut properties for SMP to be enabled. It will then load all cores with work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd have no problem running both, some help setting up would be nice cheers!


I only went on the suggestions the site threw at me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Would you be willing to run WCG on your quad and F@H on the GPU?  F@H is really optimized for GPUs, and WCG only runs on CPUs, so this would be the best way to make the biggest contribution.  Run this client on the GPU, it should give you about 5k PPD.  If you would be willing to run WCG on the CPU, I'll be more than happy to help you set it up.  The only efficient way to use multiple cores in F@H is SMP, which is a real pain in the ass to set up.  (I can't help you set it up, I've never personally gotten it working)



I agree.  I had the smp client working on 2 systems.  On one system, which I need to turn off at night, the WU would get corrupted more often than it didn't, so I stopped it on that system.  I finally setup WCG and it is such a breeze in comparison.  The WCG guide here will walk you right through the setup.
Do you even know that there's a contest going on right now?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'd have no problem running both, some help setting up would be nice cheers!
> 
> 
> I only went on the suggestions the site threw at me.



if the guides don't help feel free to post in any of the support threads and you also can PM me i will do what i can to help out. setting up WCG is vary easy and setting up the GPU client is almost like setting up the CPU client

lets start with this 

download register WCG 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/

download the F@H GPU client 
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

I recommend the Console client as it produces more PPD 
if you have any questions PM me or post in one of the threads


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know how many of you follow Fits' thread, especially our new members, but I just wanted to point out his latest post for the Folding hardware that is there.  Anyone ready for a quad farm? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1598205&postcount=2045


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone ready for a quad farm? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1598205&postcount=2045



Yeah I saw that and most of the cards are sold already

However if you're an up and coming folder and would like to get that "Crazy Folder" badge, here's your lucky day......


http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/1417852158.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 18, 2009)

IF i could only get mine going full steam ahead.

still working on it though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yeah I saw that and most of the cards are sold already
> 
> However if you're an up and coming folder and would like to get that "Crazy Folder" badge, here's your lucky day......
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sucks, they are all gone.  I was so going to snag one of those 8800GTs or GSs


----------



## RX-7 (Oct 18, 2009)

now folding on two 9600GSOs 700core 1000mem


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

how do you get a crazy folder badge?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you get a crazy folder badge?



25K PPD


----------



## msgclb (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you get a crazy folder badge?



You have to be a little nuts.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

msgclb said:


> You have to be add some GPU muscle


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

msgclb said:


> You have to be a little nuts.





[Ion] said:


> 25K PPD



I'm not going to get mine then till i add more folding power... How many PPD does a GTX260 216 put out? Also could my 650w PSU run a GTX260 and the volt-modded 8800GT? 

but if i did that then i wouldn't know what to do with my 3870


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> but if i did that then i wouldn't know what to do with my 3870




Build another cruncher 
That's the trouble with spare parts......they wind up being a whole new rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Build another cruncher
> That's the trouble with spare parts......they wind up being a whole new rig



don't have the money yet BUT i'm sure as i upgrade i will have another rig  just need to find how many PPD a GTX260 gives. Trying to decide what to buy myself for my 17th b-day next month


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not going to get mine then till i add more folding power... How many PPD does a GTX260 216 put out? Also could my 650w PSU run a GTX260 and the volt-modded 8800GT?
> 
> but if i did that then i wouldn't know what to do with my 3870



About 8K or so overclocked, maybe a bit more or less.  A quality 650w PSU (Corsair, SeaSonic, Antec, etc) would easily run a vModded 8800GT and a GTX 260, I ran a Q6600 @ 3.4 and a pair of OCed 9600GSOs on a Corsair CX400w for a while


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 18, 2009)

I still need help guys lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I still need help guys lol



did you read my post? PM me with what you need and i will do my best 



[Ion] said:


> About 8K or so overclocked, maybe a bit more or less.  A quality 650w PSU (Corsair, SeaSonic, Antec, etc) would easily run a vModded 8800GT and a GTX 260, I ran a Q6600 @ 3.4 and a pair of OCed 9600GSOs on a Corsair CX400w for a while



well i have a Silverstone 650w(710w peak) and a 700w OCZ. I think there both of good quality. Any input on this?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you read my post? PM me with what you need and i will do my best
> 
> 
> 
> well i have a Silverstone 650w(710w peak) and a 700w OCZ. I think there both of good quality. Any input on this?



Yep, the Silverstone should be good.  If the OCZ is a GameXStream or StealthXStream it will also be fine, the ModXStream isn't any good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, the Silverstone should be good.  If the OCZ is a GameXStream or StealthXStream it will also be fine, the ModXStream isn't any good



its the GameXstream. I know right now the Silverstone is running my 8800GT and 3870 both volt-modded and overclock


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

In that case either will be sufficient.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

something wrong here...

gpu 0, 4, and 5 are stuck at 1%. not UNSTABLE_MACHINE, not EUE_LIMIT_REACHED, just stuck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2009)

Fits, I would advise you to see if you can glean any wisdom form AtlasFolding.  He has multiple boxes with 4 GTX295's, although I think he uses XP.  Wish I could help....feel useless.


----------



## RX-7 (Oct 19, 2009)

day one I did 1400


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2009)

POS-A GTX260 and 8800GT will be fine on a 650W PSU. Remember that Mike ran three of those suckers (GTX260) on a Rosewill 650W folding. I'm running 4 GTS250 on my Corsair 650W ATM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> POS-A GTX260 and 8800GT will be fine on a 650W PSU. Remember that Mike ran three of those suckers (GTX260) on a Rosewill 650W folding. I'm running 4 GTS250 on my Corsair 650W ATM.



if 3 GTX260 can run on a Rosewill then i won't be worried about running 1 and a 8800GT on mine  thanks. Now i just going to decide what the better path would be for me...


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> something wrong here...
> 
> gpu 0, 4, and 5 are stuck at 1%. not UNSTABLE_MACHINE, not EUE_LIMIT_REACHED, just stuck.
> 
> ...



Fits, compare times of the "stuck" with the workings ones.  The times only show in the lower window.  If more than 10 or 12 minutes since the last update, you need to kill it and relaunch.  Other than that, I can't help since my total experience is with single GPU machines.  (Although I hope to change that in the not too distant future.)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2009)

tried killing it and relaunching but it does the same thing. its been stuck all day really. 

whats odd is gpu0 is the main one thats running video to my primary display but will not fold at all. even when it does there are problems. 

the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 makes all 6 run but only the active cores(with active desktops) will fold. gpu0 is obviously active but still refuses to fold for some reason.



*i think if i changed my name to someone elses name everything would run fine. it just doesnt want Fitseries3 to figure it out. *


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2009)

I am stumped ATM with your issues Fit I only have experience with one GTX295 and you're running three, sorry I'm not much of a help


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2009)

i am going to stop folding tonight. The heat is too much for me tonight and is keeping me awake.I can't go another night of not having a good sleep. don't worry in the morning(~5:30) they will all be backup and folding/crunching again


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2009)

First time ever for this team, I believe.  All top 20 are 10K+ PPD!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> First time ever for this team, I believe.  All top 20 are 10K+ PPD!



It looks like nflesher87 added some new hardware.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

POS- Silverstone PSU's are not that bad.

I wouldn't worry a bit about dropping both those cards on it.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2009)

I pray ncix is decent with their open box stuff.  I even bought extra rma protection..  here little deluxe board...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had enough scares.  When I have another server up,  I will add more folding power.  I'm finally replacing my flubbed intel mobo with a new one,  but I'm not folding on it.  I will however either upgrade my current server, or add another one out of spare parts to fold another card or more.  My current 9800gtx folds 24/7.  I may ask for used folding cards at a good price soon from anyone in Canada though.  Fold on!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

Why won't you be folding on the GTX?   All of the GTX cards are incredible for folding!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2009)

A couple of 9800gts will do the same.  Plus I actually need my computer to do things.  So if I can build servers that can fold,  it's all good!
Plus,  I'm poor,  and could never buy another card in the same price range as a 280 again... it's my baby.  And I rma'ed it once too,  took 3 months.
Too much drama for me.  I'll get my points back up again,  I promise!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Why won't you be folding on the GTX?   All of the GTX cards are incredible for folding!



No doubt I took about 7.2k points in 24 hours from the GTS250 I just put up after I clocked it a little bit, I'm willing to bet it will go further, I'm going to work with it a bit tomorrow.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 22, 2009)

I could get 9k ppd on on it,  but its kind of pointless now.  niko shows how modern gts cards are pumping out ppd.  I'm hoping to add gts cards to my farm soon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow guy's, *888K *ppd in the last 24hrs? That's phenomenal!!! Just thought some of you would want to see where we were just a year ago. Gotta know where you came from to know where you are going.

*Please notice how far this team has come in one year.*






*Also notice our Top20 back then. Some are still folding and some are not. Please pay respect to the members who laid the groundwork for this wonderful team.*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible.  You've done over 25K PPD in one year?  I think it's funny that you are currently doing almost as much as the entire team did a year ago


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

wow the team has grown.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow guy's, *888K *ppd in the last 24hrs? That's phenomenal!!! Just thought some of you would want to see where we were just a year ago. Gotta know where you came from to know where you are going.
> 
> *Please notice how far this team has come in one year.*
> 
> ...




that was along time ago


----------



## Homeless (Oct 23, 2009)

For some reason my 4th core has decided to start failing prime.  Once I figure out what's up with it, I should be back on track


----------



## msgclb (Oct 23, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Also notice our Top20 back then. Some are still folding and some are not. Please pay respect to the members who laid the groundwork for this wonderful team.*



We still have 5 members in the Top 20 Producers from a year ago and a couple more that are still folding. Those TPU members that did stop folding produced a lot of points.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2009)

msgclb said:


> We still have 5 members in the Top 20 Producers from a year ago and a couple more that are still folding. Those TPU members that did stop folding produced a lot of points.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/F@H-2009-10-23-1-Top20Producers452.jpg



my 24avg is off give it a few days my systems were down i was doing 20k about 3 days ago


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2009)

Buy it, assemble it, ~45,000 PPD!
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/1436176566.html
Prices are a little high for the cards (or way too high if your name is Bog) but since he states that he is or was a Folder, he might give another Folder a deal???


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Prices are a little high for the cards (*or way too high if your name is Bog*) but since he states that he is or was a Folder, he might give another Folder a deal???



 This is true because I scored a GX2 with an EK waterblock for $125

If I wanted to I can talk that guy down on his selling but I' set for now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2009)

Continuing Buck's look back, last October we had 4,668,233 points for the _month_.  According to EOC, we have 5,810,409 points for the last _week_!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Impressive scaling up


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Continuing Buck's look back, last October we had 4,668,233 points for the _month_.  According to EOC, we have 5,810,409 points for the last _week_!



Now, that's turning up the volume.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 29, 2009)

So I happen to have 4 users challenging me. 1 is due to overtake me in a week! There's only 1 viable solution to this issue.






More power!

The weird thing is that I installed the GTX260 into GPU 1 slot (GPU slots 0, 2 and 3 are populated with 9600GSO) but it treats it like it was GPU 0. So my GPU 0 client with the argument '-gpu 0' will run on GPU 1, the GTX 260. GPU 1 client runs fine too though, even though the real GPU 1 is busy with the GPU 0 client. I haven't yet figured out which actual GPU slot its running on though. I did this so that when I game, I only lose the PPD of one 9600 GSO. This isn't too significant as they all fold at 100% of their expected output. I'll just start up a game here and see which GPU client is affected speedwise, and I'll pause that one.

I now hit between 48k and 52k on F@Hmon, which means this should effectively block all but one person from running me over. Mx500, you still overwhelm me. 



For now.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 29, 2009)

NOOOOO... I meant to say cheers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So I happen to have 4 users challenging me. 1 is due to overtake me in a week! There's only 1 viable solution to this issue.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/IMG_0323[1]880.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome! 
If you don't have the spare PCI-E slots, I'll take one of those GSOs, I have a spare slot in a computer that is on almost all of the time.  Will be used exclusively for folding for TPU!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So I happen to have 4 users challenging me. 1 is due to overtake me in a week! There's only 1 viable solution to this issue.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/IMG_0323[1]880.jpg
> 
> ...



It seems that I've been chasing mx500torid forever. I think he has a web camera watching my strategy sessions.

I wish I currently had the money to put together a P55 or X58 system but for the time being I'm going to settle for a ASUS M3A76-CM that has one PCIe slot, an AMD Athlon II X4 630 and an 9800GTX+ GPU. I've had all the components except the processor that I purchased this week. I'm hoping to save enough nickles and dimes in the next few weeks to get a better motherboard.

I've got the OS installed and if I don't run into any more problems I should have 4 cores crunching and this 9800GTX+ folding tonight or tomorrow.

I'd be surprised if I overtook you in 2 months.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So I happen to have 4 users challenging me. 1 is due to overtake me in a week! There's only 1 viable solution to this issue.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091028/IMG_0323[1]880.jpg
> 
> ...



El, where are you finding single slot 9600GSO's? They are kinda rare now..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> If you don't have the spare PCI-E slots, I'll take one of those GSOs, I have a spare slot in a computer that is on almost all of the time.  Will be used exclusively for folding for TPU!



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104508&highlight=9600gso


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> El, where are you finding single slot 9600GSO's? They are kinda rare now..



I snagged em up over at HWC from one of their members.  

It was about $115 CAD shipped, so about 50 USD per card to my door. Not a bad deal, and they actually have a great shader clock set at 650 stock. I haven't pushed them past this. I'm currently pulling 4-4.4k each on the two of them, and due to my Cosmos S and its ample amount of fans all the cards are between 63-71 degrees. GTX260 and one older 9600GSO are both OC'ed.

The machine as a whole Crunches / folds around 20kPPD. I actually love this little AMD build. Not a bad little computer and a pretty nice chip. I need to OC this BE though, 3.2GHz stock is nice, but I know it can do alot more. For that matter, I need to OC my 920 D0 as well.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2009)

Heheh,  I finally passed TechPowerUp! !!!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Heheh,  I finally passed TechPowerUp! !!!



Yea, ain't it great to pass that once powerhouse!

Buck, could you tell us new guys who, what and why that on 3/8/2009 a user named TechPowerUp! was created. I noticed it started out in 120th place in team rank and worked its way up to #6 before on 4/27/09 someone added its last points.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Yea, ain't it great to pass that once powerhouse!
> 
> Buck, could you tell us new guys who, what and why that on 3/8/2009 a user named TechPowerUp! was created. I noticed it started out in 120th place in team rank and worked its way up to #6 before on 4/27/09 someone added its last points.



Yep, in April of this year about 40+ members combined their output under one user name to bring awareness to our team. We even made it into the top ten individual producers. The collective(read: Borg) lasted a couple of weeks until we disbanded back to our usual names. It was something different to do....


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 30, 2009)

I got my 8800GT folding today in my 780i board.  It's weird seeing it fold in the same motherboard with two GTX 260's.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, in April of this year about 40+ members combined their output under one user name to bring awareness to our team. We were made it into the top ten individual producers. The collective(read: Borg) lasted a couple of weeks until be disbanded back to our usual names. It was something different to do....




I am proud to have been a part of that collective group


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I got my 8800GT folding today in my 780i board.  It's weird seeing it fold in the same motherboard with two GTX 260's.



Post some PPD #'s and if any issues associated with mismatched cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

i've disbanded my 295 collection due to constant problems and failures.

im running a single 295 now but it still gets errors on the 2ng gpu core. 

i'll try and keep it going until gt300 comes out then i'll probably surpass some of the top 10 guys on our team


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> View attachment 30140




Nice PPD. I'm really concerned about the errors when one card is different than the others.


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 30, 2009)

I got my GTX 260 sp 192 up and running today, so far FahMon is showing 6630 PPD on stock clocks
Its running on my old DFI-CFX3200 Rig, with a 4400+ Toledo x2 thats been crunching for two days straight. 

Just waiting for my new rig to show up


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice PPD. I'm really concerned about the errors when one card is different than the others.



Thank's bogmali.  I'm thinking the same thing.  I will update tonight.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

Heh heh heh


----------



## mike047 (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/ooo.png
> 
> Heh heh heh



About time you woke up


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/ooo.png
> 
> Heh heh heh



Something tells me you just changed your fear factor!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/ooo.png
> 
> Heh heh heh



Nice.....So you up for another challenge?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice.....So you up for another challenge?



VS. you? Damn Bogi I don't have the income to keep up with you. 

Oh, and to everyone else:

Points
Last 24hr   *982,944*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> VS. you? Damn Bogi I don't have the income to keep up with you.
> 
> Oh, and to everyone else:
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Let's see if we can break 1,000,000!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a 140,000 jump!  Is it real, or is it a point correction?

Fits, have you tried the new core 14 that El mentioned?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

Also, something else for you to try Fits. From someone else whose gotten their Gx2s to run.



> W7.
> Dual GX2s.
> nvidia drivers 191.07
> Crossfire board, K9A2 Platinum in my case.
> ...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Also, something else for you to try Fits. From someone else whose gotten their Gx2s to run.




I think Fits already did that and he doesn't have GX2's He has 295's that are even more stubborn that GX2's (trust me I know). I am running 2 GX2's on my main rig and do not have any issues folding with them compared to when I had a 295 dualie


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally got it properly set up, and currently folding with my BFG GTX 275 OC that's going back to MicroCenter tomorrow. About 7700PPD, but I'm gonna be doing some gaming, and tearing down tonight. I promise I'll make it up to you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish someone would do a real comparison between the 9600GSO and the new 260/216's in terms of ppd/watt.  With the 9600's being based on older tech, the 260 just might come out on top. The 55nM ones, that is.  I'd also like to throw the GTS8800/512 in there too.

BTW, KakaoStats is saying that we ARE over 1,000,000 points for the last 24 hours!  They show an update late yesterday of 262,656 points.  Still sounds like a point correction to me, but I'll enjoy seven digits anyway.  Buck and Bog are in a virtual tie for PPD.  Buck's up to 97 and Bogs broken the top 400 mark.  to all


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> VS. you? Damn Bogi I don't have the income to keep up with you.



Or ....you and I could join forces to topple the giant known as Bogmali...

BTW, gotta give Bogi credit. I know how hard it is to put out these kinda points and he's going for more...


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I think Fits already did that and he doesn't have GX2's He has 295's that are even more stubborn that GX2's (trust me I know). I am running 2 GX2's on my main rig and do not have any issues folding with them compared to when I had a 295 dualie



I know, I'm not blind.   I was thinking more the enable PhysX bit and other settings. I'm pretty sure he's done the every DVI port filled part. 

Definitely try the new FaHcore 14. Also, try the new FaHcore 11 found here: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=10404. It's still experimental though. The new FaHcore 14 isn't experimental, and as such will download if you simply delete the old FaHcore 14 from the folder. When it goes to do a FaHcore 14 file, it will simply download the new one. It will restart your WU if its using the old FaHcore 14 on that WU.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Or ....you and I could join forces to topple the giant known as Bogmali...
> 
> BTW, gotta give Bogi credit. I know how hard it is to put out these kinda points and he's going for more...



We would crush him into a fine Bogmali paste that could double as a sandwich spread.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> We would crush him into a fine Bogmali paste that could double as a sandwich spread.



I     don't       think      so.   

Think he's figured out how to turn rain into DC points.  And it rains a lot there, especially this time of the year.  And people in Seattle sell GTX285's for $200 and GX2's, with a water block, for $125.

Edit: HEY, it reformatted the way I said the first line.  I had big spaces between the words to indicate a sing-song teasing manner.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

So you're saying Bogmali is a high level sorcerer? That's grave news indeed, although wonderful news for the team.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL, you guys give me too much credit. Bee, you know damn well that you get some of this rain too down there. I can give credit to HWC for all this increase that I am working on.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea I know.  Didn't need to remind me of what's ahead for the next 4 -8 months.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> So you're saying Bogmali is a high level sorcerer? That's grave news indeed, although wonderful news for the team.



ya dude he has like 76 charisma so hes uber powerfull.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2009)

Grats to Msgclb for moving up into the overall top ten


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya dude he has like 76 charisma so hes uber powerfull.



I was thinking of something like The Incredible Machine or Crazy Machines - you know - a couple buckets, some rope, a pulley, and a cat.........


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you guys looked at the latest updated stats on Free-DC?

I know that I've been pounding leather but that's ridiculous!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 31, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Have you guys looked at the latest updated stats on Free-DC?
> 
> I know that I've been pounding leather but that's ridiculous!



Yeah, I'm kicking some butt myself.  Almost 60,000 pts, with only two GTX 275's and one 260 running.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2009)

I noticed we have dank1983mam420 joining today.

So we've had ...



LocalRank  	TeamRank  	ProjectRank  	Name  	Today  	LastUpdate  Yesterday  	2DaysAgo  	Average  	Last7days  	Last28Days  	Wus  	FDC RAC  	Credit
12  	12  	1585up21  	dank1983man420  	54,167  	45,890  	23,811  	26,307  	26,337  	212,656  	749,814  	9,142  	0  	4,201,742
and now we've got ...



LocalRank  	TeamRank  	ProjectRank  	Name  	Today  	LastUpdate  Yesterday  	2DaysAgo  	Average  	Last7days  	Last28Days  	Wus  	FDC RAC  	Credit
420  	420New!  	879377New!  	dank1983mam420  	336  	336  	0  	0  	0  	336  	336  	1  	0  	336
So is this ma and pa?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Have you guys looked at the latest updated stats on Free-DC?
> 
> I know that I've been pounding leather but that's ridiculous!



It's a points correction that happens every once and a while.  EOC and KakaoStats did this over the last two days, but what is impressive is the last update at 1,119,029 points!  My personal update is greater than my total daily output.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I noticed we have dank1983mam420 joining today.
> 
> So we've had ...
> 
> ...



No, he accidentally entered the wrong user name for one of his clients. I notified him yesterday and it has been corrected already. Thanks for catching this msgclb.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm out of folding for now.  I just spent another $200 on a motherboard only to find out the cpu is gone.  I can't afford this anymore!  I have 2 intel mobos that do crap for me!  I have to gut my server now to build something just to get online.  Sorry.  Rich man's game.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2009)

This messes me up bad!  I have no computer at all except my old server.  cant even run old games on it good.  anyone in canada have an e8400 cheap?  I'm in big trouble here.  I have a p5q pro and a p5q deluxe,  and no cpu!  Anyone?  And no,  I don't have any money left,  I,m on a fixed income.  No food for at least a month now for me.  I though it would be worth it.  Help.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I'm out of folding for now.



What name do you fold under?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> What name do you fold under?


He uses Cameljock



johnspack said:


> This messes me up bad!  I have no computer at all except my old server.  cant even run old games on it good.  anyone in canada have an e8400 cheap?  I'm in big trouble here.  I have a p5q pro and a p5q deluxe,  and no cpu!  Anyone?  And no,  I don't have any money left,  I,m on a fixed income.  No food for at least a month now for me.  I though it would be worth it.  Help.


Someone offered to send you a cpu for testing the Mobo. Who was it?


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2009)

I just noticed something unusual. Every one of my FahMon apps are showing the ETA as "Hung". The clients are running and hopefully this doesn't effect the points. Anybody else seeing this 'unusual occurrence'?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Someone offered to send you a cpu for testing the Mobo. Who was it?




That was me Buck but then he got it to work again


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Well hello there monster folders 







Not paying for utilities is nice


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well hello there monster folders
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091031/DSC_0007.jpg
> 
> Not paying for utilities is nice



Haha, nice DD Now let's see some numbers already


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Once I get back to my rig, you will  I finally figured out how to properly configure it. I was using the CPU client before


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed something unusual. Every one of my FahMon apps are showing the ETA as "Hung". The clients are running and hopefully this doesn't effect the points. Anybody else seeing this 'unusual occurrence'?



I just checked the three GPU's that I have running, and all three were listed as hung by FahMon.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed something unusual. Every one of my FahMon apps are showing the ETA as "Hung". The clients are running and hopefully this doesn't effect the points. Anybody else seeing this 'unusual occurrence'?



Same here....I think it's the Stanford servers


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 1, 2009)

My percent done keeps going up but nothing else is is is listed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2009)

Same here for Fahmon. I think it might have something to do with Daylight Savings Time.
*
Change the Fahmon monitoring preferences to "Ignore Asynchronous Clocks"* This should pass overnight when the servers sync with our rigs.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2009)

UG!  How do you guys deal with these intel boards?  After many hours,  and many reinstalls of the board,  it's talking to me now.  Sorry if I went off there.  Still setting it up,  no windows yet,  but I think it's okay.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2009)

Having issues with my A/C. Venting with outside air (69F), but have to shut down my major heat producers. I may have to shut down the entire farm in the morning when the heat arrives. I will be down 70K ppd during the night. Sorry guys...


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> UG!  How do you guys deal with these intel boards?  After many hours,  and many reinstalls of the board,  it's talking to me now.  Sorry if I went off there.  Still setting it up,  no windows yet,  but I think it's okay.



Those boards are so easy to set up  just take it slow and you will get it. Theres any number of posts here to set up an Intel board. Take a deep breath and read the posts. Main thing I have noticed on 775 boards is memory timings and voltages for memory. If they wont boot at default volts for ram 1.8 volts bump the ram volts to 2.0 or 2.1. Thats for ddr2. Also a couple of my boards defaulted voltage to my 45mm cpus to 65mm volts so i set it back .1.2 for 45 and 1.35 for 65. I have tried to kill intels but havent so far. Good luck man and if I can help shoot me a message.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Having issues with my A/C. Venting with outside air (69F), but have to shut down my major heat producers. I may have to shut down the entire farm in the morning when the heat arrives. I will be down 70K ppd during the night. Sorry guys...



No problem Buck I started another 9600 gso to take up the slack


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2009)

It's the fastest thing I've ever run!  God it's stupid fast!  Win7 64 in about 10 minutes!  Not even ocing yet.....
Update:  it walked upto 3.6 stable at all auto,  except for ram at 1066!  1.28vcore reporting.  I think I'm going to have fun with this!!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2009)

And I see my badge is gone.  I have NOT stopped folding.  Check my stats.
Edit:  I'm kicking in big boy for a few days.  I want 2.5mil.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 1, 2009)

SO in order to fold on all four GPU's I have to have the output-dummies? If so where can I get four of these? 
3 for the rig in the sig and I have a AMD rig with the 3850 AGP and I would like one for that rig so I can detach the monitor and keep folding.
So where are these dummy plugs sold at?


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Having issues with my A/C. .... Sorry guys...



I haven't used my A/C for some time. I have a door open, screened of course, with the current temp outside at 46f the inside temp is 70f. Of course if you stand near the door you can feel the cooler air outside. As the temp outside increases the temp inside does but so far it has only got up to around 80f a couple of times before dropping.

The FahMon problem must have been the daylight saving switch over as you said as the problem is no more.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I haven't used my A/C for some time. I have a door open, screened of course, with the current temp outside at 46f the inside temp is 70f. Of course if you stand near the door you can feel the cooler air outside. As the temp outside increases the temp inside does but so far it has only got up to around 80f a couple of times before dropping.
> 
> The FahMon problem must have been the daylight saving switch over as you said as the problem is no more.



Where are you at?

We are just starting to get nights in the 60's and highs in the low 80's down here in South Florida. I cant wait for January!!!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> We are just starting to get nights in the 60's and highs in the low 80's down here in South Florida. I cant wait for January!!!



Oklahoma City
It has dropped to the 30s a couple of times but so far every time it has got back to 80 a thunderstorm dropped by.


----------



## RX-7 (Nov 1, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> SO in order to fold on all four GPU's I have to have the output-dummies? If so where can I get four of these?
> 3 for the rig in the sig and I have a AMD rig with the 3850 AGP and I would like one for that rig so I can detach the monitor and keep folding.
> So where are these dummy plugs sold at?



you need to make them or maybe someone can ship you some
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86507


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> And I see my badge is gone.  I have NOT stopped folding.  Check my stats.
> Edit:  I'm kicking in big boy for a few days.  I want 2.5mil.



We all loose our Folding badges for a little while on Sunday, server update or something- normal though


----------



## msgclb (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, I should have kept my mouth shut!

It's only 73f outside and it's already over 80f inside with no sign of rain. The only positive sign is the weather channel says it's only going to reach 76f. I'm going to visit an air conditioned mall for a few hours but when I return I can see the writing on the wall.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 2, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I noticed we have dank1983mam420 joining today.
> 
> So we've had ...
> 
> ...





Thanks for the catch.  I think I smoked too much that night


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Just joined*

Joined , felt I should help


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> Joined , felt I should help



what you folding with? welcome


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> Joined , felt I should help



Awesome, welcome to TPU's F@H team!  No matter what you are able to contribute, you're contributions are welcome!


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just updated to show system specs


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome!  Are you going to be crunching (WCG) on the CPU and running F@H on the GPU?
(for WCG info, see the thread in my sig)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone here wanna have a points war? If so PM me with what your running.


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 2, 2009)

*New folder*

I'm not going to be crunching on Cpu as I am folding on it via the console option of FAH.


How do you get the "folder member" at the bottom of your posts???


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> I'm not going to be crunching on Cpu as I am folding on it via the console option of FAH.
> 
> 
> How do you get the "folder member" at the bottom of your posts???


100,000 points


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> I'm not going to be crunching on Cpu as I am folding on it via the console option of FAH.
> 
> 
> How do you get the "folder member" at the bottom of your posts???



Did you setup SMP?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I hate to bring the bad news to the table, but I've got some bad news to bring to the table.

HWC's New F@H Contest

Now its nothing to fret per se, as last I had seen we were purely and quite thoroughly stomping them into mush. Though they have shown, in the past, a remarkable ability to ramp up their PPD during contests. We could be looking at similar again. 

Until the stats servers even out a bit more, we won't know how we stand vs them. Until then, we'll just continue to enjoy our domination.

 /smack talk off


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Bumblebee*

What is SMP in FAH?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> What is SMP in FAH?



I don't have time to help him now.  Can anyone else help him out?  I'll be back in 4.5 hours and could help him then.  He also has not input a team number. SMP also requires an extra step from Buck's directions, look carefully at Stanford.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't been folding for TPU for the past week or so, apparently when I set up the F@H client on Windows 7 I set it up with team 507111, so I haven't gotten any points for the past week.  Thanks for pointing that out p_o_s_pc!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 3, 2009)

Im now going to be folding allot more for TPU. My username is Chosen and i got 2 clients running. I have 2 clients i believe are going at the moment, 1 is for the GPU, and another is for my 3.65Ghz e5200. I have a HD 4870 and im wondering, if its a bad folder, I have a gtx 260 and a 9600gso, i can put those 2 on if need be and give back my HD 4870 to my freind because it really ain't mine lol. I ya im wondering were to go to get faman to read my work unit, and status.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, real quick.  Team Techpowerup! is team 50711,  I still think you should Fold on your GPU and WCG on your CPU.  Go to this post and follow the directions carefully: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169  Then download this: http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe and copy it into the folder where you installed the SMP client.  If you don't do this, the client will error out.  SMP will use all of the cores of your CPU, so you will see your points soar.  You could also install a client for your GPU http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163  If you poke around on this thread, you'll find out how many points you can get with that 8600GT.


----------



## JayliN (Nov 3, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Im now going to be folding allot more for TPU. My username is Chosen and i got 2 clients running. I have 2 clients i believe are going at the moment, 1 is for the GPU, and another is for my 3.65Ghz e5200. I have a HD 4870 and im wondering, if its a bad folder, I have a gtx 260 and a 9600gso, i can put those 2 on if need be and give back my HD 4870 to my freind because it really ain't mine lol. I ya im wondering were to go to get faman to read my work unit, and status.



yes, the 4870 is a bad folder. You will get more ppds overall and higher ppds/watt with the gtx 260


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Im now going to be folding allot more for TPU. My username is Chosen and i got 2 clients running. I have 2 clients i believe are going at the moment, 1 is for the GPU, and another is for my 3.65Ghz e5200. I have a HD 4870 and im wondering, if its a bad folder, I have a gtx 260 and a 9600gso, i can put those 2 on if need be and give back my HD 4870 to my freind because it really ain't mine lol. I ya im wondering were to go to get faman to read my work unit, and status.



FahMon is pretty self explanatory, just tell it to read the log file where the F@H client keeps it's work (C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu in XP, not sure about Vista/7).  I would give your friend back the 4870, the 260 and 9600GSO should be good for about 11k PPD between them!   The 4870, maybe 3k

Are you running the standard single-core client on the E5200?  If so, if you want to leave it on F@H you will want the SMP client, it uses 2 cores, but another option is WCG, which is far easier to set up for multiple cores, and unlike F@H, doesn't use GPUs, so the more CPU power it can get the better


----------



## JayliN (Nov 3, 2009)

you will get significantly higher ppd (compared to windows smp) using this linux image available here:

http://reilly.homeip.net/folding/vm.html

You can also configure that smp client using a web interface which is really easy to use. This is what I used to use on my quad before I started using it to crunch instead.I highly recommend the notfred client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Im now going to be folding allot more for TPU. My username is Chosen and i got 2 clients running. I have 2 clients i believe are going at the moment, 1 is for the GPU, and another is for my 3.65Ghz e5200. I have a HD 4870 and im wondering, if its a bad folder, I have a gtx 260 and a 9600gso, i can put those 2 on if need be and give back my HD 4870 to my freind because it really ain't mine lol. I ya im wondering were to go to get faman to read my work unit, and status.



Ah, welcome my friend. Good to see you around here. If you need anything, let me know.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm coming for 2.5mil!  Why can't I stop this?  Big boy is on a break until I finish installing xp64,  then I'll throw some more points in.....


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 3, 2009)

Just to let my old fellas know, I didn't forget you my friends!!!

I was checking our numbers and....   congratz really impressive numbers.

Special "hello" to Bogi, Buck and EL Fiendo


----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just to let my old fellas know, I didn't forget you my friends!!!
> 
> I was checking our numbers and....   congratz really impressive numbers.
> 
> Special "hello" to Bogi, Buck and EL Fiendo



What's Up with you bro? Missed you man, not folding anymore?


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just to let my old fellas know, I didn't forget you my friends!!!
> 
> I was checking our numbers and....   congratz really impressive numbers.
> 
> Special "hello" to Bogi, Buck and EL Fiendo



When are you coming back?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just to let my old fellas know, I didn't forget you my friends!!!
> 
> I was checking our numbers and....   congratz really impressive numbers.
> 
> Special "hello" to Bogi, Buck and EL Fiendo



mmaakk??? How are you man? It's good to hear from you and we will alway's save a special place for you on the team! Take care man..


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just to let my old fellas know, I didn't forget you my friends!!!
> 
> I was checking our numbers and....   congratz really impressive numbers.
> 
> Special "hello" to Bogi, Buck and EL Fiendo



As Buck said, there's a place reserved, see below



Sort Rank	OverallRank	UserName	Points	AveragePPD	PointsToday	WorkUnits Completed
1	98	
Buck_Nasty
	28,881,970	87,498	1,599	57,220
2	376	
bogmali
	11,737,208	121,886	33,182	23,712
3	951	
newtekie1
	6,233,190	24,100	7,880	12,662
4	961	
mmaakk
	6,166,128	0	0	11,828
5	963	
Oily_17
	6,156,170	37,701	9,227	12,101
6	1,118	
DanMiner
	5,570,947	17,270	5,227	12,212
7	1,141	
El_Fiendo
	5,491,809	41,508	15,770	8,146
8	1,176	
mx500torid
	5,381,536	55,746	12,893	10,557
9	1,179	
mike047
	5,368,110	36,386	8,200	9,660
10	1,358	
msgclb
	4,821,366	47,255	11,429	9,759
11	1,461	
Beertintedgoggles
	4,517,189	12,883	2,651	8,331
12	1,546	
dank1983man420
	4,290,438	30,362	5,666	9,308
newtekie1 passed you without any fanfare but Oily is honking his horn to let you know he's going to pass you. There's a large group gathering steam behind you!

It's nice to see Buck got some points today.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Mmaakk, come to challenge me for my standing in F@H yet? You've been letting me get away with murder in your absence.

I'm glad to see you haven't been set upon by any revolutionaries or anything. I fear that day in and day out around here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It's nice to see Buck got some points today.


Buck is slowly creeping back into F@H. A/C is officially fixed, just in time for a cold front to roll through


----------



## mmaakk (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Buck, El, Bogi and msgclb for the warm welcome back 

Talking about "warm", over here (south Brazil) its only spring and we are very close to reach +40C already!

Thank God I'm only 40 minutes from the beach 

So my team... the news ain't that good for now 

I'm back to my home town, living with my parents and unemployed  

OK, I have to confess that I'm not really looking for a job now. You know... summer is around the corner over here! Hehe.

For now my contributions will be limited to some crunching while my PC is on.

I got 2 ATI 5870 in CF and so far the folding support for the boards is a shame 

Can't say the same to my new favourite game Borderlands were @ 1920x1080 and ALL MAX OUT I get 100+ FPS easy 

_Thanks TPU for the chance of beeing part of the family_ 

Will keep in touch


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2009)

Back up to 76K PPD. 2 more rigs to go...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2009)

I met with a friend last night with whom I had lost contact, told him about what I'm doing with F@H, and he's interested.  Let's say I think he'll make a splash.
When I bought my 2 9600GSO's in June, I thought that I'd end up around 12th position.  I'm at 15th and will be pushed down 2 spots in the next few days with what DD and POSPC are doing.  If my friend does what I think he will, I'll end up another spot lower.  12.5K and 18th place!?!  Prediction: 900K in 24 hours!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

I remember when i first joined the team being in the top 20 was just a dream and out of reach.after some upgrades and added hardware that dream is reached(or atleast will be soon when my average gets backup from being down for ~2days)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Win 7 installed on the HTPC.  Finally got everything set and put the F@H client on.  Should have my badge again in a couple of hours.
> 
> Sorry I crapped out on ya'll for so long.  It'll still be a while before I get the gamer set back up.



Make that 19th!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

About mid next week I should see a big increase in points, I've ordered a 9600GT to be used almost exclusively for F@H (and very little gaming )


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

my ppd is looking better with my new GSO. GSOs are perfect folding cards, I doubt I will ever let this one go- I will be increasing its shader clock past the +50mhz I put on it last night, hopefully I can get it to 1550-1600


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> my ppd is looking better with my new GSO. GSOs are perfect folding cards, I doubt I will ever let this one go- I will be increasing its shader clock past the +50mhz I put on it last night, hopefully I can get it to 1550-1600



Which model is it? I can save you some time and give you bulletproof o/c's.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

Im pretty sure its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356


----------



## niko084 (Nov 5, 2009)

Got another GTS250 in another display machine folding now 24/7, took a HARD dip on PPD for a few days there, without that display machine at the store, I only run about 3k PPD. 

Going to see if I can fetch a few 9800gtx/gts250's for my own folding machine at home, depends a lot on if I get this extra job or not...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

i have learned that Windows 7 gives me lower PPD.My 3870 would get about 1.8k-2k PPD now it gets about 1.3k and my 8800GT got 5.8kppd now it gets ~5.65k PPD

I think i am going to try different drivers and change the Environmental variables again if that doesn't work then i'm going back to XP


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im pretty sure its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356


Good card! Try 725/800/1725(unlink shaders). I use it on 12 cards 24/7


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

You know I have been thinking about if W7 actually lowers performance or not for Folding. 

My GTX 275 @ 1585 shader puts out 9k roughly, something I think is pretty high for a 275. That comp runs 7 pro 64.  I've retired my only Vista rig so there is no room to test. Seems like 7 is better for me though.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Good card! Try 725/800/1725(unlink shaders). I use it on 12 cards 24/7



Sweet! I'll change it on the weekend, will run it through Furmark just to make sure and keep the EUEs away  Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have learned that Windows 7 gives me lower PPD.My 3870 would get about 1.8k-2k PPD now it gets about 1.3k and my 8800GT got 5.8kppd now it gets ~5.65k PPD
> 
> I think i am going to try different drivers and change the Environmental variables again if that doesn't work then i'm going back to XP



Really?  On my 9300 I actually experienced a slight PPD *boost*, I was getting 890 PPD on 353pt WUs at 1530mhz shader, now I get about 950 PPD on 353pt WUs on 1530MHZ shaders


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> You know I have been thinking about if W7 actually lowers performance or not for Folding.
> 
> My GTX 275 @ 1585 shader puts out 9k roughly, something I think is pretty high for a 275. That comp runs 7 pro 64.  I've retired my only Vista rig so there is no room to test. Seems like 7 is better for me though.



I think my problem is the environmental variables that i added to lower CPU usage folding on the ATI client if changing the values don't fix the problem then i am going to dual boot with XP and compare the 2



[Ion] said:


> Really?  On my 9300 I actually experienced a slight PPD *boost*, I was getting 890 PPD on 353pt WUs at 1530mhz shader, now I get about 950 PPD on 353pt WUs on 1530MHZ shaders


like i said above in this post i think it is the environmental variables. I am going to also check the PPD in the morning after the rig hasn't been used any for hours. possibly it is the extra eye candy that 7 has the XP doesn't(i was running just the plain boring look in XP and have everything on in 7)


----------



## ERazer (Nov 5, 2009)

need help guys... on ati 4870 the vrm temp runs around 101deg when folding is that safe? and one more im looking for cheap nvidia folder which one u guys recommend the 9600gso or 9500gt? ty


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 5, 2009)

OK What the hell??? Came home to a 48k day and found three comps down and flannel all over my folding room. My first thought was Canucks! then it hit me El Fiendo wears flannel but after I calmed down I thought that if it was El Fiendo he would have taken all my 250s and gtxs. Anyway got em all back up again. Folding hard!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

ERazer said:


> need help guys... on ati 4870 the vrm temp runs around 101deg when folding is that safe? and one more im looking for cheap nvidia folder which one u guys recommend the 9600gso or 9500gt? ty



I don't like my vrm to be over 70c so i wouldn't say its safe... I recommend the 9600GSO it has more folding power then the 9500gt. If you can get your hands on a cheap 8800GT or 9800GT(low power or not) i would go that way


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Good card! Try 725/800/1725(unlink shaders). I use it on 12 cards 24/7



I'd see if you could clock the core down a bit and try to get the shaders to the next plateau.  I've been folding with mine for months straight at 705/1782/900 (mem. I just left at stock, even downclocking it shouldn't lower PPD)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't like my vrm to be over 70c so i wouldn't say its safe... I recommend the 9600GSO it has more folding power then the 9500gt. If you can get your hands on a cheap 8800GT or 9800GT(low power or not) i would go that way



I'll second this, the 9600GSO gets about 4K-4.5K PPD and is only ~$50 used.  Another good option is a used 8800GT, they are usually $60-70 used (Here's one for $65)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'll second this, the 9600GSO gets about 4K-4.5K PPD and is only ~$50 used.  Another good option is a used 8800GT, they are usually $60-70 used (Here's one for $65)



But it has to be one of the "good" GSO's, one with either 384 or 768MB DDR3.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 5, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> When I bought my 2 9600GSO's in June, I thought that I'd end up around 12th position.  I'm at 15th and will be pushed down 2 spots in the next few days with what DD and POSPC are doing.  If my friend does what I think he will, I'll end up another spot lower.  12.5K and 18th place!?!  Prediction: 900K in 24 hours!



I hear ya.  I actually got in the top 20 for about 3 days once.  I figured once I get a second card,  I should put out about 12K PPD.  They way we're going, and by the time I save the money, I doubt that will be enough.  I'll need it just to keep in my current top 25 spot. Oh well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I hear ya.  I actually got in the top 20 for about 3 days once.  I figured once I get a second card,  I should put out about 12K PPD.  They way we're going, and by the time I save the money, I doubt that will be enough.  I'll need it just to keep in my current top 25 spot. Oh well.



Non verbal communication is so hard on these forums, for me anyway.  I'm not  about where I end up on the charts but rather  the fact that 12K may soon not be enough to be in the top 20.  I'm celebrating the success of our team and the dedication of our members.
NH, lets hope that G300 unleashes a plethora of used 260/216's for us to snatch up.  Or even big rebates on new ones.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I'd see if you could clock the core down a bit and try to get the shaders to the next plateau.  I've been folding with mine for months straight at 705/1782/900 (mem. I just left at stock, even downclocking it shouldn't lower PPD)



Did not have a lot of time but before I went to bed I upped the shader to 1620 and it passed a 12+hr run. Probably crack the 1700mark this weekend  

Any suggestions on safe clocks on a GTX 275? Right now I have it at stock core and mem with shaders OCed to 1584. Its a BFG GTX 275 OC edition. Can't live having the GTX shader lower than the GSO


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Did not have a lot of time but before I went to bed I upped the shader to 1620 and it passed a 12+hr run. Probably crack the 1700mark this weekend
> 
> Any suggestions on safe clocks on a GTX 275? Right now I have it at stock core and mem with shaders OCed to 1584. Its a BFG GTX 275 OC edition. Can't live having the GTX shader lower than the GSO



I have both of my 275's at core 633,shaders 1656 and memory 1107.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2009)

1656, hmmm. Ill crank it to the first strap that puts it into the 1600s and see how it runs for a few hours.

Boy, once it gets into 1600s the whine gets noticeably louder, seems like its struggling. Should I be concerned?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

I will probably have to cut down on my production to half in the coming month or two. After a heated discussion with the wife (and the fact that she wants all the rigs shut down) about the electric bill (feeling the pinch now) I've agreed to cut it down slowly.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will probably have to cut down on my production to half in the coming month or two. After a heated discussion with the wife (and the fact that she wants all the rigs shut down) about the electric bill (feeling the pinch now) I've agreed to cut it down slowly.



Oh no 
Sounds like we don't stand a chance against the Canucks


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Oh no
> Sounds like we don't stand a chance against the Canucks



Remember, I won't shut them down right away. The HWC contest runs through the end of the month. I can relocate my farms to work (where electricity is free) and still maintain a 75K-100K PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Remember, I won't shut them down right away. The HWC contest runs through the end of the month. *I can relocate my farms to work (where electricity is free) and still maintain a 75K-100K PPD*



Oh, in that case 
Would you mind posting pics of your farm?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Would you mind posting pics of your farm?



Where BUCK had his posted, I also have mine but I probably need to update it


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will probably have to cut down on my production to half in the coming month or two. After a heated discussion with the wife (and the fact that she wants all the rigs shut down) about the electric bill (feeling the pinch now) I've agreed to cut it down slowly.



Man I know how you feel


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

Will commence my total shutdown tonight.....Sorry for leaving you guys hanging but I can't have the wife giving me the cold shoulder. I will leave two farms on (4X250GTS and 2X9800GX2) while the rest will be totally shutdown until middle of this week when I relocate them. I would still be contributing 75K-100K when the rest of the rigs go back online. Once again I'm really sorry and I hope you "married" folks understand:shadedshu

I will also have 3 8800GT's going to be for sale if any of you folders want them. If not, I'll send one your way DD so you can you use it to fold (2 single slot and 1 dual).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali I'm not married but i still understand... BTW you could "relocate" the rigs to my house 


btw is your wife mad about the heat,noise or cost?(or all the above?)


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bogmali I'm not married but i still understand... BTW you could "relocate" the rigs to my house
> 
> 
> btw is your wife mad about the heat,noise or cost?(or all the above?)



The cost for the most part. I am relocating them and will still be folding for team TPU


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The cost for the most part. I am relocating them and will still be folding for team TPU



I am with you on the wife thing...the hardware cost I can, just about, get away with.But the noise and cost of running them day to day is hard to explain off.

I have now moved most of my rigs to the attic (out of sight, out of mind) and set aside some of my ££ for upgrades to pay the extra electric bill 

Your dedication is very much appreciated and, understood how much it takes to put out those sort of PPD


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

Very well-put oily. You have done above and beyond what is expected of the average folder, and family comes first. Best of luck smoothing things over with the wife.

Something's not right with my cards. When gaming, I freeze, and have to bring up task manager to get the game running again, and then one of my cards stays at 2D clocks and does nothing. They both fold fine, but I think I may have a bad card. Hopefully I won't have to RMA one. Going to be doing some further testing tonight (hopefully).


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> and then one of my cards stays at 2D clocks and does nothing. They both fold fine, but I think I may have a bad card. ).




I have had that problem with one of my folding rigs, not sure if it is a bad card or just something with W7 and drivers.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it maybe a driver problem.Does it go into 3dclocks when you game or benchmark?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't really had a chance to test as I've been running around like crazy lately. I was hoping to have a chance to do it this weekend, but alas. Life happens.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Would you mind posting pics of your farm?



Here ya go

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1472919&postcount=20


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, I'm surprised at how many are on water. That's a lot of work to get those loops hooked up.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1472919&postcount=20



Wow, that's awesome!  I hope someday to have a farm like that!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Man, I'm surprised at how many are on water. That's a lot of work to get those loops hooked up.



Mine are on water too.  It's a bit of a P-I-T-A, but once you've done a couple, it's no big deal.  Plus, the lower temps help your equipment last longer.


----------



## Homeless (Nov 10, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I have both of my 275's at core 633,shaders 1656 and memory 1107.



how on earth did you manage that shader clock?  I can't get mine over 1476 w/o dying


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2009)

Homeless said:


> how on earth did you manage that shader clock?  I can't get mine over 1476 w/o dying



I did not feel comfortable with mine @ that clock. I ran it for about 1hr then put it back down to 1585. It folds there for weeks on end without issue never cracks 65C.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 10, 2009)

Homeless said:


> how on earth did you manage that shader clock?  I can't get mine over 1476 w/o dying



Just luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, those are putting out as much PPD as my 285s!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 11, 2009)

Aha!  Decided to look at my p5q pro board for kicks,  and discovered the heatpipe is bent,  and the rad on the vregs is making zero contact with the vregs!  Must have got bent in shipping.  Could be why it was unstable...? Going to pull off the pipe assembly and straighten it,  and remount.  Have to find a cheap 775 cpu to test though.  If it's okay again,  I got me another folder that will hold 2 cards!  Edit:  wow,  bent socket pins too,  wish I would have looked more closely at this board first,  it's probably okay now......  Edit:  wrong,  socket is too damaged,  I'm going to burn this baby!  Wonder what 110v will do to it....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone elses stats been off? I have had my cards running 24/7 and it is only showing `1k PPD on the stats when just the other day it was 11k WTF is going on? I know its not the clients as they all have turned in many WUs


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2009)

It seems like all our stats have been delayed at least 24 hours. I'm currently 6 WU behind in the stats. Problem began sometime yesterday afternoon (GMT) but I have been told elsewhere here that it is not uncommon.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2009)

They've had a few server issues here and there, but its usually sporadic. Part of the reason they were upgrading their servers in a couple days was to fix this issue and give them plenty of head room. I can't say it'll go away once they switch over, but it should be a lot more infrequent. They were averaging maybe 1 stats hiccup every month to 1.5 months per my recollection, so they weren't doing too bad.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

And my 9600GT is now FOLDING! 




PPD seems a bit low, but I was using the computer when I took that screenshot, and I'll OC a bit later to try and get a bit better PPD
w00t w00t!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

nice Ion.I would say that is about right for a stock 9600GT while the rig is being used. While at idle i would think ~3.3k would be about right. When overclocked and idle ~4-4.2k maybe... How you like your card?


BTW the 1888pt WUs bring my GTS and GT to there knees. Go from ~6.2k ppd on the GT to ~4.8k ppd  the GTS gets about 3.8kppd on the 1888pt vs 4.5k on 353pt and ~4.2k on all the others..


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice Ion.I would say that is about right for a stock 9600GT while the rig is being used. While at idle i would think ~3.3k would be about right. When overclocked and idle ~4-4.2k maybe... *How you like your card?*
> 
> 
> BTW the 1888pt WUs bring my GTS and GT to there knees. Go from ~6.2k ppd on the GT to ~4.8k ppd  the GTS gets about 3.8kppd on the 1888pt vs 4.5k on 353pt and ~4.2k on all the others..



So far it's good, but all I've used it for so far is F@H.  It just arrived this afternoon, so I haven't had time to game yet (and waste F@H time )

The irritating thing is the day after I payed $52 shipped for it someone on OCN listed a pair of 9600GSO 768MB cards (DDR3) for $40 shipped each 
Still, I'm happy, F@H performance is over 4x what it is on the 9300 
As you can see from the pic, I'm currently running a 353pt WU, so the PPD is about 3350 vs 930 .  1800 seems to be the limit for the shader OC, the next strap (1836mhz) EUEs instantly   I'm going to have 5 WUs at the 6pm update (or 9 PM), but probably only like 70 points (EUEs)   Currently I'm clocked back down at 1800 mhz and it's folding fine 

*EDIT:*With the shaders clocked at 1800mhz, it seems to have settled at 3351 PPD.  BTW, does anyone know what the little asterisk by the PPD in FAHmon means?   *END EDIT*


----------



## johnspack (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmm,  stats came back,  but still missing 24hrs worth of points!  Hope they didn't lose all that....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> *EDIT:*BTW, does anyone know what the little asterisk by the PPD in FAHmon means?   *END EDIT*



FAHmon is estimating your PPD based past PPD - it doesn't have 3% to base its PPD on yet


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FAHmon is estimating your PPD based past PPD - it doesn't have 3% to base its PPD on yet



No, I'm very sure it had the 3%, it was 27% done with the WU when I posted that


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2009)

My home network crashed tonight for a couple of hours. I think my trusty ol' Linksys WRT54G is slowly dying. Had to flash the firmware and bring each rig online one at a time or the router would crash. seems to be OK for the moment. Anyone else having fun tonight???


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone else having fun tonight???



I have a big college Macroeconomics test tomorrow, and I just got my power bill overage for a month that I didn't even fold. The total electric bill was $215 for a 2 person, 900sf apartment (the A/C was apparently broken and running 24/7 to reach a mere 75*F). My complex pays $105, so my roommate and I have to each pay $53 in overages.

I got the A/C fixed a few weeks ago and it barely has to run now, so hopefully that will counter the 24/7 power consumption of my desktop and laptop folding + crunching.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2009)

JIT?  Promo code EMCMMMP58 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...309-_-NetworkWirelessRouters-_-L0I-_-33127215


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone else having fun tonight???



Loads 
I've been having issues with OCing my new 9600GT, it'll do 1800mhz shader (up from 1625) with ease and the temps are under 60C, but if I try to increase to the next shader strap (1836mhz), it EUEs instantly   Any suggestions for OCing the shaders higher?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Loads
> I've been having issues with OCing my new 9600GT, it'll do 1800mhz shader (up from 1625) with ease and the temps are under 60C, but if I try to increase to the next shader strap (1836mhz), it EUEs instantly   Any suggestions for OCing the shaders higher?



My GeForce 210 40nm and GeForce 9800 GT 55nm only do about 1700 before fizzling out. I had to overvolt the 9800 to get 1700 error-free in OCCT.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Loads
> I've been having issues with OCing my new 9600GT, it'll do 1800mhz shader (up from 1625) with ease and the temps are under 60C, but if I try to increase to the next shader strap (1836mhz), it EUEs instantly   Any suggestions for OCing the shaders higher?



lower the core clock about 25-50mhz or leave stock and oc shaders only.I have my 8800GT at STOCK VOLTS running 635/1915(c/s) 24/7 folding stable by using the low core high shader. When i overcloked both i maxed around 700/1800... BTW the higher shaders give me about 600ppd more


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My home network crashed tonight for a couple of hours. I think my trusty ol' Linksys WRT54G is slowly dying. Had to flash the firmware and bring each rig online one at a time or the router would crash. seems to be OK for the moment. Anyone else having fun tonight???



Yepper.. I just noticed my 9600gt hasn't been folding for a couple days now..  Windows 7 restarted after updating.. yay, but It's back up now folding and crunching away!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone else having fun tonight???



that depends on what you mean by "fun" If you mean problems with rigs... not that i know of(just got home)*runs and checks the rigs* looks like the only problem that i have is Rivatuner didn't overclock my 8800GT at startup(hasn't worked right with W7)... if you mean fun then yes i had a great time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like the only problem that i have is Rivatuner didn't overclock my 8800GT at startup(hasn't worked right with W7)


Drop Rivatuner and get Precision. Never had a problem with clocks not loading correctly with Precision.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2009)

yea, Precision is great.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree, go with Evga Precision.  It works with all my nvidia cards.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed. I dropped Rivatuner after realizing it didn't work in 7 correctly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

I have used Precision before. I just didn't feel like dl'ing it again.I used riva because it was already on my network drive so i didn't have to wait for it to download.. but after being about 2k points lower today because of my overclocks i think i am going to drop it again and go with Precision... BTW still use Rivatuner on my other rigs and it works great (but running XP pro)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lower the core clock about 25-50mhz or leave stock and oc shaders only.I have my 8800GT at STOCK VOLTS running 635/1915(c/s) 24/7 folding stable by using the low core high shader. When i overcloked both i maxed around 700/1800... BTW the higher shaders give me about 600ppd more



I've set the mode to Unlinked and I'm independently overclocking the shaders (core and memory are at stock speeds of 650 and 400mhz).  Should I lower the core 25-50mhz, and try to push the shaders up more?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have used Precision before. I just didn't feel like dl'ing it again.I used riva because it was already on my network drive so i didn't have to wait for it to download.. but after being about 2k points lower today because of my overclocks i think i am going to drop it again and go with Precision... BTW still use Rivatuner on my other rigs and it works great (but running XP pro)


Before Precision, I used Rivatuner on all my rigs. Great app, but could not get every card to load the preset clocks/settings. When I had to power down or had a power outage, it would take me 30+ minutes to get everything back up and running:shadedshu. I'm glad those days are over.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 14, 2009)

I use W1zzard's GPU Tool for testing and finding the limits of my cards.  Afterwords I use EVGA precision on my Nvidia cards for set-it-and-forget-it ease of use.  Precision lacks the granularity of GPU Tool.  GPU Tool is still in Beta and not suitable for everyday use, but allows me to set higher settings for benchmarking.  GPU Tool is also currently works much better with ATI than Nvidia cards.  I've also used RBE to modifiy the BIOS on my ATI 48xx cards.  (This cured stuttering when switching from 2D to 3D, and allowed consistant higher 3D and idle voltage settings).  I haven't had the courage yet to try a Nvidia BIOS editor.

BTW: A BIG thanks to Buck Nasty for leading me to EVGA precision.  Besides being a great guy and folding monster, I really like his nick.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

@nastyhabits modding a nvidia BIOS isn't hard at all. ALL of my cards have a modded BIOS even my old 7900GS does.I also didn't think the ATI bios was hard to edit.(only did 1 card a 3870 all the others are nvidia)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @nastyhabits modding a nvidia BIOS isn't hard at all. ALL of my cards have a modded BIOS even my old 7900GS does.I also didn't think the ATI bios was hard to edit.(only did 1 card a 3870 all the others are nvidia)



How do you BIOS mod the cards?  I might be interested in doing so on the 9600GT to set slightly higher shader clocks/fan speeds


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> How do you BIOS mod the cards?  I might be interested in doing so on the 9600GT to set slightly higher shader clocks/fan speeds



I will tell you in a PM later you nvibter(SP?) and some other progy to flash.Will give details later in a PM as i have to go.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> How do you BIOS mod the cards?  I might be interested in doing so on the 9600GT to set slightly higher shader clocks/fan speeds



You need a Nvidia BIOS editor (NiBiTor), a copy of your bios (you can get one using GPU-Z), and a Nvidia BIOS flashing tool.

Here's a good guide to using NiBiTor  http://www.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/NVIDIA-BIOS-Editor-Screenshot-4977.html  You can also download it from there.

To save your card's BIOS using GPU-Z, click on the little icon to the right of "BIOS Version" on the main screen of GPU-Z.  Or you can download a copy from your cards manufacturer.

Your card's manufacturer should also have a bios flashing tool available for download.

All that said, that's just a generic description of what you need.  I would seek advice from P_O_S PC before I went any further.

If you want to flash your ATI card, go to our very own TPU forum on RBE here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks nasty for the basics i didn't have time to give any detail... Ion if you have questions or need help with something(or want me to mod it for you) PM me and i will help you out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

good god fit what are you running!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

somethin new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> somethin new



can you give anymore info?
EDIT I see GT300 shit that is amazing


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2009)

34000 PPD for the 5792? Give me some. Even on my lame 9800 GTX+ it wolud take me few a days to be in top 100.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2009)

Well dont tell. Just let it sweat for the casue


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> 34000 PPD for the 5792? Give me some. Even on my lame 9800 GTX+ it wolud take me few a days to be in top 100.



I think Fahmon is screwed up as it is still taking ~1m50 for each 1%


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

gah... got a shitty email from my source telling me to take down the screenshot. :/

as for f@hmon, its not 100% accurate but i have completed a few rounds of WU's since the screenshot which was only 30-45mins.


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah... got a shitty email from my source telling me to take down the screenshot. :/





Did you seriously get the card I've been waiting half a year to get?!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I think Fahmon is screwed up as it is still taking ~1m50 for each 1%



Yes for the one that is running in the bottom. The top one had aroud 34000 PPD. Look at the lower right hand corner and subtract the score from the lower one and you have 34000 PPD. Sweet. Now I know what I want for Christmas


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah... got a shitty email from my source telling me to take down the screenshot. :/
> 
> as for f@hmon, its not 100% accurate but i have completed a few rounds of WU's since the screenshot which was only 30-45mins.



Still 30-45 min for a 787 point WU is GOOD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> unfortuantly i have to stop it now to return the cards. at least i got to play with them over the weekend though.
> 
> next up is a i9
> 
> ...



Fits, I'm gonna call you out. I know a little about GPU2 and the frames/progress you show are for a 9800gtx/GTS250. Should I go into more detail and show everyone? Do not post that crap in this section.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

im fine with that. i wouldn't believe me either even if i was a reputable source of info unless pics where supplied. 

i don't have any reason to "crap" in this thread nor do i have any g92 or gtx260's in my possession. 

im not going to argue but i know these are something new and i will comment no more.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Yes for the one that is running in the bottom. The top one had aroud 34000 PPD. Look at the lower right hand corner and subtract the score from the lower one and you have 34000 PPD. Sweet. Now I know what I want for Christmas



The total PPD was over 300,000 points which is totally screwed up...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im fine with that. i wouldn't believe me either even if i was a reputable source of info unless pics where supplied.
> 
> i don't have any reason to "crap" in this thread nor do i have any g92 or gtx260's in my possession.
> 
> im not going to argue but i know these are something new and i will comment no more.



Then why post any of it? Could it be you are addicted to any form of attention good or bad? I can also mess with the system clocks and exaggerate ppd.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

has nothing to do with anything you mentioned. 

i shoulda never posted it so let this be the end.


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> has nothing to do with anything you mentioned.
> 
> i shoulda never posted it so let this be the end.



Everyone pile up on Fits until he gives us the GT300.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> has nothing to do with anything you mentioned.
> 
> i shoulda never posted it so let this be the end.



I will leave the screen shot up until you PM me with a copy of the E-mail from your "sources"


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

One source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4068709


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> One source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4068709


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> One source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4068709



Seems that guy was running alot of CPU clients -

Uniprocessor : 168
SMP : 25
GPU : 73
Total : 266

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4070983&postcount=42


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

BUCK-I know you can read this...check your PM (Urgent).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

dont fight for me bog. if ppl dont believe then its fine by me. im not trying to fight at all. im done here. 

i've already started folding for #111065

perhaps i'll start a new WCG team too

Someone told me via PM... "perhaps you've overstayed your welcome on tpu"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont fight for me bog. if ppl dont believe then its fine by me. im not trying to fight at all. im done here.
> 
> i've already started folding for #111065
> 
> ...


I'll say it again. Fit's, I wish you luck in the future. You have my PM.


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont fight for me bog. if ppl dont believe then its fine by me. im not trying to fight at all. im done here.
> 
> i've already started folding for #111065
> 
> ...



Isn't this a little childish?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont fight for me bog. if ppl dont believe then its fine by me. im not trying to fight at all. im done here.
> 
> i've already started folding for #111065
> 
> ...



I'll be sorry to see you go, the WCG team that you started here is a great team and I'm proud to be a member of it.  However, if you want to start a new team elsewhere, there is nothing I can or will do to stop you.


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> there is nothing I will do to stop you.



I'll get his legs, you tackle him from behind! Buck, get your bag.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2009)

changing subjects here....

i find it odd that evga's team has different WU's than i've ever had on TPUs team

is this for real or did i just finally manage to get something different?

the reason its odd for me is the fact that my 295 would have EUE's and NANs on the 2nd core on every WU but now i have these WU's i've never seen before and they are running flawlessly.

GPU2 NV MT 1888pts

anyone here on tpu seen these?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

GPU2 NV MT 1888pts
have been seen by alot of people here. I got atleast 1 a day


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2009)

well i've noticed that they are the only WU's that my 295's will actually finish. 

wtf is up with that?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i've noticed that they are the only WU's that my 295's will actually finish.
> 
> wtf is up with that?



They don't run steady, they cycle on and off.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> They don't run steady, they cycle on and off.



Well, that explains the cycle I've been experiencing on my 9600GT:

For about 30 seconds, the fan runs at 29% and the temps are about 47C
For about another 30 seconds, the fan increases up to 35% and the temps still rise, up to about 53C

This is still far cooler than I get on any other WUs (about 60C), and at a lower fan speed, so this would explain the lower PPD as well (2800 vs 3400)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that explains the cycle I've been experiencing on my 9600GT:
> 
> For about 30 seconds, the fan runs at 29% and the temps are about 47C
> For about another 30 seconds, the fan increases up to 35% and the temps still rise, up to about 53C
> ...



I always run my fans at a constant speed of 70%. This speed should be Ok for most any card on even a 353pt WU under decent ambient room temp.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I always run my fans at a constant speed of 70%. This speed should be Ok for most any card on even a 353pt WU under decent ambient room temp.


I leave mine on Auto, it stays under about 45% folding, temps never exceed 65C.  Anything above 50% is annoyingly loud, and I value lower noise over lower temps (as long as temps are under 70C on the GPU and 50C on the CPU)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I leave mine on Auto, it stays under about 45% folding, temps never exceed 65C.  Anything above 50% is annoyingly loud, and *I value lower noise over lower temps* (as long as temps are under 70C on the GPU and 50C on the CPU)



True, my folding room sounds similar to a wind tunnel....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> True, my folding room sounds similar to a wind tunnel....



My rig is in my bedroom where I sleep and work, so I like to keep it reasonably quiet.  Although I do sometimes turn up the fans when I leave


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> True, my folding room sounds similar to a wind tunnel....



My first indication of a problem with my rigs is if I can't clearly hear them when I walk in the door, and they're at the other end of the house.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> My first indication of a problem with my rigs is if I can't clearly hear them when I walk in the door, and they're at the other end of the house.



Or, when you walk near the folding room and think to yourself " It's cooler than normal-Either I'm running 1888pt WU's or some rigs are down:shadedshu.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My rig is in my bedroom where I sleep and work, so I like to keep it reasonably quiet.  Although I do sometimes turn up the fans when I leave



my rigs are in my bedroom also. I keep the fans on high as the noise doesn't bother me anymore(learned to tune it out over the last ~3years of folding) everyone else is like its noisy in here


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 16, 2009)

My rigs are kept on the floor beneath my bedroom, and when I lay down at night I still hear my computers as if they were running their fans about 1 foot from my head. It's at least quieter, but I started wondering to myself if the constant exposure to the sound of fans constantly running... Constantly whirring. Constantly buzzing, humming and whupping. So much so that it's there at all times. When you wake up. When you think you're asleep. When you think you're not asleep. I still hear it man, and I'm at work. I think my teeth have started resonating on that pitch too so they carry and amplify the sound whenever my teeth are around me and the fans. I can stand the fans without my teeth. There's no escaping the sound though, no escaping the sound. Yea, definitely no escaping the sound.

Oh, right. I got to wondering if the sound was enough to drive a man terminally insane. Don't think I ever paid too much attention after that though so it can't be too harmful.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the ambient noise of the fans in WCG0 (in my room), although I think my HTPC is really too loud- should be able to get the fans adjusted soon though  

1,000,000


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry Dusty.. fired up bigboy so I might be hard to pass for a bit..  thought I'd give you some incentive!
Yep,  here he comes!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2009)

Dayum!  lookit these guys coming to punk me out!  Nice job folders!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a empty PCI-E X16 slot thats a sin! but it won't be empty long..


----------



## niko084 (Nov 18, 2009)

Got to add a GTS240 into action for a few days here, seems to do pretty good.

Going to snap in a 9300GE for some more 24x7 action too, not a lot of points but works.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Got to add a GTS240 into action for a few days here, seems to do pretty good.
> 
> Going to snap in a 9300GE for some more 24x7 action too, not a lot of points but works.



could you give us an idea of about how many points the GTS240 pulls?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

Darn,  my points will drop for a day or 2,  some nice person uploaded a virus to my server,  now it can't connect online,  reinstall time arrg!  Back up soon....


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 19, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  my points will drop for a day or 2,  some nice person uploaded a virus to my server,  now it can't connect online,  reinstall time arrg!  Back up soon....



Not that I have been watching your stats, but I was thinking you would be posting some nice point's on the next update.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes,  dammit!  I'm still short 10k+ from that glitch that happened!  Waiting for my update...  I have to rebuild my server tomorrow,  it will be dual card capable now,  in the next 2 months I'll be looking for a cheap gtx260 to throw in it to fold 24/7 alongside with my 9800gtx.  Won't be able to this month as I ordered turtle beach hpa2s....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow Hertz,  go man go!!!!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  my points will drop for a day or 2,  some nice person uploaded a virus to my server,  now it can't connect online,  reinstall time arrg!  Back up soon....



I will check today, I would guess around 6k, but I should have a answer for you in about an hour or so here.

It's not clocked btw, just sitting in an i5 rig I put together for a customer, figured I would beat on it before it left


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like the GTS240 kicked out about 5500PPD.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

Ug,  when it rains,  it pours!  I finally figured out what was wrong with my server,  the psu!  And the only spare I have can't feed my 9800gtx....  so I may be down for a month until I can order a psu with proper amperage.  Oh well,  at least I figured out what was wrong with my server all this time!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry,  I'm a bit excited,  bad news,  but it means I will be able to run 2 servers,  and 3 video cards 24/7 when I'm done.  Just tested my sli athlon mobo on the other psu,  fires right up!  So now I need 2 psus.  If anyone in Canada has a 36amp sli capable used psu handy,  I've got paypal....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Looks like the GTS240 kicked out about 5500PPD.



What clocks and what Work Unit?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What clocks and what Work Unit?



I just used Fahmon  and let it calculate off all frames and last 3, both numbers were identical. The machine ran it for about 3 days.

Lastly, the card was at stock clocks, unfortunately I didn't check to see what those were and the machine is gone.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 20, 2009)

Early next week I'm going to place an order that will include a video card. I've been considering a GT 240, a GTS 250 or an 9800GTX+. I'd like to get another GTX 260 Core 216 but I can't afford it. Whatever I buy I'll get another one when I can afford it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Early next week I'm going to place an order that will include a video card. I've been considering a GT 240, a GTS 250 or an 9800GTX+. I'd like to get another GTX 260 Core 216 but I can't afford it. Whatever I buy I'll get another one when I can afford it.



there all about the same cards. Get the GTS250 or 9800GTX+ just get the cheaper of the 2.

also 9800GT's are some good cards for price/performance


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there all about the same cards. Get the GTS250 or 9800GTX+ just get the cheaper of the 2.
> 
> also 9800GT's are some good cards for price/performance



I'll second this, my friend with a 9800GTX+ (he folds for EVGA) gets about 6-7K PPD with it (OCed).  Great card, especially with the recent prices


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Looks like the GTS240 kicked out about 5500PPD.



On what point WU?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like my gtx280 packed it in.  Worst investment I've ever made!  Good luck all!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Looks like my gtx280 packed it in.  Worst investment I've ever made!  Good luck all!


Pete, I mean no offense, but you have the worst luck with hardware....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2009)

I may have gotten too many dual slot 384MB 9600GSO's!  Before I pick up the second one, is anyone interested in one for $40 plus shipping?  I'm not tryng to sell it here, just judging interest.  I'm not making a dime.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

frig, frig,  frig.... it looks like my gtx280 is done.  Couldn't even install windows on my main rig,  until I swapped out my 280 for my 9800gtx.  Frig.  2 280s in a row now.  Except I can't get a replacement for this one.  Live and learn!  I though my nice new intel sytem was f*ddd,  oh well it's only my gtx280!  I'm going to start saving up now for a gtx380.......
Edit: I'm upset,  but very happy my intel system is still rocking....
Edit:  It's been a pleasure to fold for TPU!  I will return as soon as possible.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

Some one in Canada offer me a deal on a gtx285 please.  I have paypal,  I can work out a deal with you and pay you in full.  My 280 is dead,  arrrrg!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm serious,  I need a video card,  and I will pay for it!  Nothing under a gtx260 216 please.  Edit: IT WILL FOLD!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

My 9800gtx,  what a trooper!  It just keeps going.  Best $320can I ever spent....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

4 post in a row! damn you need to clam down or use the edit. 
sorry to here about your loss. You ever think it maybe a PSU or something else? Its strange that 2 cards go in a row like that


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope,  my corsair tx750 is a champ.  I currently have my 9800gtx running in it,  works perfect.  My system has never been more stable!  I want to try a gtx285,  I believe they are a fix over the 280s.  And I've only killed 2 gtx280s!  Heheh!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm down a few point's for the the day.  I forgot to turn FAH back on after I did a microsoft update that required a restart.  Two GTX 275's lost for close to a day.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm down a few point's for the the day.  I forgot to turn FAH back on after I did a microsoft update that required a restart.  Two GTX 275's lost for close to a day.



Why don't you just add shortcuts to the F@H links to the startup folder?  Otherwise I would forget at least every other time, so I did this


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like the stats pages are having issues connecting to the Stanford servers.   We're all zero'd out for updates for the last 9 hours.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2009)

Got me a bit worried as well. Still missing some WU from the 11th. But it works now. Just got days work off two 1888 + one 878 in my acount.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2009)

I traded my 9600GT + $10 cash for my friend's 8800GT, and I really couldn't be happier:





I'm now getting about 4900-5200 PPD on 353pt WUs, which are taking about 1hr40mns per WU versus 2hr30mns on the 9600GT.  This is all at stock, it already reaches 80C load at ~50% fan speed, so overclocking is not an option until I get an aftermarket cooler.  The only other problem is the card squeals, is there any way to fix this?

Count me in for an additional ~1.5K PPD vs the Canucks


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2009)

Unfortunately card squeal (choke whine) is something you are going to have to live with. If there is a solution Im all ears though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone folding on the new 195.55 drivers experiencing the driver crashing and resetting when the WU's finish?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> anyone folding on the new 195.55 drivers experiencing the driver crashing and resetting when the WU's finish?



I am folding my 8800GT on them under windows 7 and haven't had a problem with that. I haven't tried on the GTS on XP yet.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> anyone folding on the new 195.55 drivers experiencing the driver crashing and resetting when the WU's finish?




The screenie that I showed you on your thread was running on those drivers

EDIT: Just checked, they're using 195.39


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2009)

Im sort of wondering if between WU's my driver isnt reconfiguring SLI in the downtime, but its a crash of the drivers. First time running F@H with SLI active and no extra BS to make it work. I know I will have issues, I'm just trying to sort out if its SLI doing it or the beta drivers....geuss I got to pull a card and see


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Unfortunately card squeal (choke whine) is something you are going to have to live with. If there is a solution Im all ears though.



OK, I'll just do my best to ignore it then.  It's not too bothersome at least 
BTW I have the shader clocks up at 1612mhz, and it's netting ~400ppd more


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2009)

I will be sending a GTX 260 in for a RMA on Monday or Tuesday.  On the bright side my local Best Buy had a PNY 260 on sale for $175, they also had a 9800GTX+ 512mb for $109 and a 250GTS 1024mb for $129.  I bought the 260.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

nice.. so does that mean you will have 2 GTX 260's running when you get the other one from RMA?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice.. so does that mean you will have 2 GTX 260's running when you get the other one from RMA?



No, it will be four GTX 260's.  That leaves my 8800gt out of the picture since I only have six slots to work with and the other two have GTX 275's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> No, it will be four GTX 260's.  That leaves my 8800gt out of the picture since I only have six slots to work with and the other two have GTX 275's.



send it to me and i will fold on it  (sadly i don't have the money to buy another one) I have 2 empty PCI-E slots one of them will be filled soon but i still have an empty slot


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll try to get the 9300 folding again as well, so that would be another ~800 PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm scaling back a little until cooler weather sets in later this week. I will fold all 130K from Wednesday Pm on, as it looks like a nice cold spell is settling in for the next couple of weeks. Congrat's on the great job you guys have been doing. I almost disappeared off the 24hr numbers and you still pulled 800K! *Awesome job to every single folder!*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

i need more heat in my room and more folding power...Hope the 8800GT's hurry and get here before it get too cold. I can't wait for the snow and below 0f to hit so i can put my "heaters" to the test. Last year with just 1 rig folding/crunching i got alittle cold this year i have 3rigs crunching/folding and went from 1 video card up to 4. So that should keep it nice in here


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i need more heat in my room and more folding power...Hope the 8800GT's hurry and get here before it get too cold. I can't wait for the snow and below 0f to hit so i can put my "heaters" to the test. Last year with just 1 rig folding/crunching i got alittle cold this year i have 3rigs crunching/folding and went from 1 video card up to 4. So that should keep it nice in here



Heat definitely shouldn't be a problem with all of those GPUs and the P4s, I will hopefully be able to run my rig more once it cools off and it has a legitimate use as a heater


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like we all finally got our points from the server issue tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate all  of these 1888 pt WUs, they bring the 8800GT down from the 5500 PPD it gets on 353pt WUs down to at the best case 4000, but usually lower.  The only redeemable feature is that then run the card a lot cooler (~65c @ 30% fan vs ~82c @ 45% for the 353s)

A question I had about the 472 pt WUs, my 8800GT got one last night and I experienced something very odd.  The PPD fluctuated wildly, between about 2900 and 4700, hanging around ~4100 most of the time.  There seemed to be no correlation between PPD and temperature and fan speed (set to automatic)  Why is this?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2009)

I got 4 rigs folding @ the moment. 1=corei7 960 4.0ghz with a xfx gtx285 both watercooled folding both cpu and gpu client. 2= q9400 quad 3.4ghz and a MSI gtx285 folding water cooled also both cpu and gpu client. 3= P4 3.9ghz and a ATI 3450 folding both cpu and gpu client. The last one is my Dell Precision E6400 laptop work machine= quad core extreme 2.54ghz with a 3700M dedicated video card folding both cpu and gpu client. I have one more machine that I'm building and will be done with soon. It's a core i5 with a xfx gtx275 both watercooled also, and it will also be folding on cpu and gpu when its done. Just started folding for TPU within the last 2 weeks and I seem to be moving up the ladder pretty quick.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I hate all  of these 1888 pt WUs, they bring the 8800GT down from the 5500 PPD it gets on 353pt WUs down to at the best case 4000, but usually lower.  The only redeemable feature is that then run the card a lot cooler (~65c @ 30% fan vs ~82c @ 45% for the 353s)
> 
> A question I had about the 472 pt WUs, my 8800GT got one last night and I experienced something very odd.  The PPD fluctuated wildly, between about 2900 and 4700, hanging around ~4100 most of the time.  There seemed to be no correlation between PPD and temperature and fan speed (set to automatic)  Why is this?




If all of my cards get loaded down with 1888s, I lose ~10000 PPD. I have yet to see what a slew of 511s does to me, but I bet it isn't pretty.

I believe the 472 pointers aren't consistent and spend much of their time surging (doing some frames faster, some slower). Because FaHmon bases PPD on the last frame, or 3 frames (or other depending on your setting) this results in jumping numbers. I believe there is a setting that averages your PPD out over the entirety of the work unit though I choose not to use it. I can see problems quicker if they're set to always base PPD on the last 3 frames.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> I got 4 rigs folding @ the moment. 1=corei7 960 4.0ghz with a xfx gtx285 both watercooled folding both cpu and gpu client. 2= q9400 quad 3.4ghz and a MSI gtx285 folding water cooled also both cpu and gpu client. 3= P4 3.9ghz and a ATI 3450 folding both cpu and gpu client. The last one is my Dell Precision E6400 laptop work machine= quad core extreme 2.54ghz with a 3700M dedicated video card folding both cpu and gpu client. I have one more machine that I'm building and will be done with soon. It's a core i5 with a xfx gtx275 both watercooled also, and it will also be folding on cpu and gpu when its done. Just started folding for TPU within the last 2 weeks and I seem to be moving up the ladder pretty quick.



Are you Folding on the CPU's with SMP or with VM's?  VM's will get double the points!



El Fiendo said:


> If all of my cards get loaded down with 1888s, I lose ~10000 PPD. I have yet to see what a slew of 511s does to me, but I bet it isn't pretty.
> 
> I believe the 472 pointers aren't consistent and spend much of their time surging (doing some frames faster, some slower). Because FaHmon bases PPD on the last frame, or 3 frames (or other depending on your setting) this results in jumping numbers. I believe there is a setting that averages your PPD out over the entirety of the work unit though I choose not to use it. I can see problems quicker if they're set to always base PPD on the last 3 frames.



I call the 472's "1888's little brother." My cards run cooler with either WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If all of my cards get loaded down with 1888s, I lose ~10000 PPD. I have yet to see what a slew of 511s does to me, but I bet it isn't pretty.
> 
> I believe the 472 pointers aren't consistent and spend much of their time surging (doing some frames faster, some slower). Because FaHmon bases PPD on the last frame, or 3 frames (or other depending on your setting) this results in jumping numbers. I believe there is a setting that averages your PPD out over the entirety of the work unit though I choose not to use it. I can see problems quicker if they're set to always base PPD on the last 3 frames.



I have it set to the last 3 frames, which would explain the varying PPD.  I still prefer the 353s, my PPD is about 1500-2000 higher, which more than makes up for the higher temps (~20C).  Regardless, the 8800GT will do a 1888 pt WU slightly faster than the 9300 did a 353pt WU, so I'm still happy


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2009)

I've always used Vm for my folding rigs never used the SMP clients


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

Today is my first day folding with 2 GTX 275's and 4 GTX 260's.  I'm trying to see what kind ppd I can expect with all six running before I RMA my XFX GTX 260 BE, poor guy can't even fold for half a day without giving me the nvidia driver stopped working and recovered message and down clocking itself.  By the way I have the XFX running at the stock 260 settings and not the factory oc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Today is my first day folding with 2 GTX 275's and 4 GTX 260's.  I'm trying to see what kind ppd I can expect with all six running before I RMA my XFX GTX 260 BE, poor guy can't even fold for half a day without giving me the nvidia driver stopped working and recovered message and down clocking itself.  By the way I have the XFX running at the stock 260 settings and not the factory oc.



Funny you say that, I was pondering my XFX 280 going in for the same thing. I just wonder if you say in the RMA request "fails to fold" is enough to warrant an RMA, as it seems to game fine.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Funny you say that, I was pondering my XFX 280 going in for the same thing. I just wonder if you say in the RMA request "fails to fold" is enough to warrant an RMA, as it seems to game fine.



I stated that it could not game or run FAH without giving me that error.  It took a few days for them to approve it and give me an RMA number.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah I sent a ticket in as well, we shall see what they say.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah I sent a ticket in as well, we shall see what they say.



I just looked at your specs, change your bios back if you haven't already.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yeah I will b4 it goes for sure, I was hoping a bios may clear up the EUE's but it didnt seem to.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

hertz did you take your card off of my name? I have had alot of down time today so i'm just wondering if that is why my numbers are down or if it because of your card being off..


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hertz did you take your card off of my name? I have had alot of down time today so i'm just wondering if that is why my numbers are down or if it because of your card being off..



I did, it's in hand's of UPS right now, heading to your home.  I hope that you can make it until next week.  I think the servers are down, not many points for anybody on the last update


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I did, it's in hand's of UPS right now, heading to your home.  I hope that you can make it until next week.  I think the servers are down, not many points for anybody on the last update



didn't know that was the card you had folding for me 
don't worry the card i bought from bog should be here tomorrow


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> didn't know that was the card you had folding for me
> don't worry the card i bought from bog should be here tomorrow



That's the card.  I think that it did some good numbers with shaders at 1782.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry for my low output.  On top of my dead baby...  I found out my folding folder got corrupted.  Please allow me time to rebuild it so I can throw some points in my account.  I don't want to lose my badge,  and I want to do a big comeback.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2009)

*Welcome to the Top 50 boy's!!! Time to party!!*







Cooler weather has arrived, so all my rigs are running at this point. HWC appears to be falling off, as if right on cue. Keep up the great work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2009)

My output is going to be a bit lower today, I was gaming for a bit 
Everything is back up and running again, should be full steam from now on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

I got my 8800GT today to add. Now i am just trying to get both cards to work in the same board. When i get them working that will be about another 6k PPD from me


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got my 8800GT today to add. Now i am just trying to get both cards to work in the same board. When i get them working that will be about another 6k PPD from me


if you have any problems getting the clients set up, remember that we have team-viewer to use.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> if you have any problems getting the clients set up, remember that we have team-viewer to use.



i gave up on getting the card to run on my 790gx so i put it in my cruncher that is running the P4. so my output is ~17k ppd now.I have another 8800gt on the way also.its going to take the place of the 8800GTS(G80) till i get a new mobo for my main rig.(will be around Xmas) that will give me about 1.5k higher


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 26, 2009)

On the last EOC update we hit #49 on the list.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 26, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> On the last EOC update we hit #49 on the list.



Tré cool.  Fiftieth place was such a long time coming.  Now we're rocketing up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> On the last EOC update we hit #49 on the list.



congrats everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> On the last EOC update we hit #49 on the list.



At this rate, we'll be at #47 in 4.1 days after we vanquish Vietnam and Portugal!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2009)

Well,  even though I'm basically retired,  managed to cop some very part time doing it consultant work for security on a game remake.  Am throwing a little extra cash in the old bank account,  going to try for that gtx285,  still going to try to get my 280 replaced too.  Hopefully I'll be folding again soon!  Wish dead cards ect wouldn't happen right before xmas....not helping much either.  I'll be back!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> At this rate, we'll be at #47 in 4.1 days after we vanquish* Vietnam and Portugal*!


Wow, that World Domination thing really wasn't a joke.




johnspack said:


> Well,  even though I'm basically retired,  managed to cop some very part time doing it consultant work for security on a game remake.  Am throwing a little extra cash in the old bank account,  going to try for that gtx285,  still going to try to get my 280 replaced too.  Hopefully I'll be folding again soon!  Wish dead cards ect wouldn't happen right before xmas....not helping much either.  I'll be back!!!!


And we will be awaiting your triumphant return old friend!!! Let me know if you need anything stateside.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a question goalieman077 who is folding for HWC.  How does he get 57,000 points in one update?

He only has 100,000, by the way.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 27, 2009)

The twins (GTX 285s) are being shipped to BFG on Monday, so hopefully they'll be back within a week or two so they can be put back to work!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

I got both 8800GT's to fold in the same board.Only problem is i had to make one of them run 4x.. The problem with that is i took about a 1.2k PPD hit  i'm going to have to try something else i'm not too happy about that.. (maybe oc the PCI-E bus alittle? or see if my board will work with 8x)

EDIT: overclocking the PCI-E bus alittle made the drop only 100ppd so i think i will just leave it alone now i can live with that small of a hit.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got both 8800GT's to fold in the same board.Only problem is i had to make one of them run 4x.. The problem with that is i took about a 1.2k PPD hit  i'm going to have to try something else i'm not too happy about that.. (maybe oc the PCI-E bus alittle? or see if my board will work with 8x)
> 
> EDITverclocking the PCI-E bus alittle made the drop only 100ppd so i think i will just leave it alone now i can live with that small of a hit.



I hope that it works out for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got both 8800GT's to fold in the same board.Only problem is i had to make one of them run 4x.. The problem with that is i took about a 1.2k PPD hit  i'm going to have to try something else i'm not too happy about that.. (maybe oc the PCI-E bus alittle? or see if my board will work with 8x)
> 
> EDIT: overclocking the PCI-E bus alittle made the drop only 100ppd so i think i will just leave it alone now i can live with that small of a hit.



Awesome! 
So you're pulling in ~6000 each on the 353s?
I really need to get a real cooler for my 8800GT so I can OC, 5.75k isn't good enough any more  

EDIT:


BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, that World Domination thing really wasn't a joke.


And we'll be overtaking Poland, Russia, and Brazil after that  





My challenge to the team:  Overtake Brasil no later than Christmas day.  I know, not too hard, but a challenge nontheless


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2009)

Tonight when I go to bed,  very soon,  I'm going to bring up bigboy one last time.  If he makes it all night,  I've got a 280 back!  I'm also trying to get a 285,  I will also fold on that.  My 9800gtx is going back in my server to fold 24/7.  I seem to have possibly solved my 280s problem,  it's running now.  (crosses fingers)  I've gamed and folded on it for 4-5 hours now,  at full oc,  stable as sh*t.  Watch,  it will crap out permanently at 2pm tomorrow.  I just jinxed myself.  I'm not kidding,  2 $500 cards in a row.  Now I want this card to prove me wrong,  pray for me!!!!! More crysis warhead to push it.......


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2009)

If this is some kind of xmas miracle,  then I'll be dammed.  I expect it to blow up again,  but for now my gtx280:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> So you're pulling in ~6000 each on the 353s?
> I really need to get a real cooler for my 8800GT so I can OC, 5.75k isn't good enough any more  p




I'm pulling in 6228ppd each on the 8800GT's now that i OCed the PCI-E bus. also keep in mind next week i will have another 8800GT to add

here is Fahmon benchmark numbers for the 8800gt once EDIT:sorry i was wrong i didn't look at the numbers vary close... So here are the points for each 8800gt,
8800gt_1(630/1915)
 Min. Time / Frame : 48s  - 6354.00 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 48s  - 6354.00 ppd
8800gt_2(700/1856)
 Min. Time / Frame : 49s  - 6224.33 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 49s  - 6224.33 ppd


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alright guys, I have a GTS250 and a few 9500GT's folding and have been climbing the ranks quickly.

I know there are a lot of people with more and faster cards..
Get folding!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Alright guys, I have a GTS250 and a few 9500GT's folding and have been climbing the ranks quickly.
> 
> I know there are a lot of people with more and faster cards..
> Get folding!



may not be the fastest cards but still an help  how many PPD are you putting out?


BTW it takes alot to hang in the top 20 producers. About a year ago i was in top 20 no problem with just 1 8800gt


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> may not be the fastest cards but still an help  how many PPD are you putting out?
> 
> 
> BTW it takes alot to hang in the top 20 producers. About a year ago i was in top 20 no problem with just 1 8800gt



The 9500's kick out around 1500PPD the GTS250 holds around 6800PPD, my total is somewhere around 9800PPD take or leave.

I'm waiting for Nvidia to make a show against the new ATI line so I can maybe buy one to replace my 4850 and get that machine folding too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

if its true the nvidia 3xx cards will put out more PPD then any card out ATM.

you can get your 4850 folding if you want its just around 4k ppd not much but still not bad.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can get your 4850 folding if you want its just around 4k ppd not much but still not bad.



I think I let it take a run for a few days and was getting like 3300, that's a lot of heat for 3300points...

I have a tri-sli board I have been highly considering grabbing a bunch of 9600's or the new efficient 9800s and sticking them in it.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I have a question goalieman077 who is folding for HWC.  How does he get 57,000 points in one update?
> 
> He only has 100,000, by the way.



Try and have a look at this link. He most have 2 CPU setup and run the bigdaddys fast enough to get the bonus. Makes me think that I have a workshop that needs to be heated a bit during winter time. An i7 920 at a slight overclock can make 25.000 PPD. 

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Try and have a look at this link. He most have 2 CPU setup and run the bigdaddys fast enough to get the bonus. Makes me think that I have a workshop that needs to be heated a bit during winter time. An i7 920 at a slight overclock can make 25.000 PPD.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314



It's the re-credit from the 12th. I still have about 50k coming.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Try and have a look at this link. He most have 2 CPU setup and run the bigdaddys fast enough to get the bonus. Makes me think that I have a workshop that needs to be heated a bit during winter time. An i7 920 at a slight overclock can make 25.000 PPD.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314



25.000 PPD?

An i7 scores a bit more than 25 ppd doing F@H, or if you meant 25,000, it scores a world less than that.

25,000 WCG points I could see ... Maybe... Not BOINC.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Try and have a look at this link. He most have 2 CPU setup and run the bigdaddys fast enough to get the bonus. Makes me think that I have a workshop that needs to be heated a bit during winter time. An i7 920 at a slight overclock can make 25.000 PPD.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314



25-35000 PPD depending on the clock you aim for. Why do you guys think I want to OC my i7 920 and set it up to run -bigadv? It'd go from 5600-6000 PPD to 25-35k PPD. That's a pretty tasty free upgrade.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> 25-35000 PPD depending on the clock you aim for. Why do you guys think I want to OC my i7 920 and set it up to run -bigadv? It'd go from 5600-6000 PPD to 25-35k PPD. That's a pretty tasty free upgrade.



Whoa that's no joke... Jeeebus.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

i have a little problem:
my second 8800 gt wont fold... if i start FAH with a -GPU 0 flag, it will run,
but as soon as i try to fold on the other card with -GPU 1, FAH tells me that my GPU is not supported, or needs a current driver.
if i just start another FAH, without Flag, the first card will spilt its power in both... is this normal?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2009)

Its because they currently get an additional time bonus. I'm not certain 100% certain what the bonus is, how it works, or how long it will continue to be used. In the meantime however, I plan to take advantage of my hardware.

It talks about the bonus here, and its based on how fast you complete the WU compared to its deadline. It only applies to be on these -bigadv workunits.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have a little problem:
> my second 8800 gt wont fold... if i start FAH with a -GPU 0 flag, it will run,
> but as soon as i try to fold on the other card with -GPU 1, FAH tells me that my GPU is not supported, or needs a current driver.
> if i just start another FAH, without Flag, the first card will spilt its power in both... is this normal?


Sounds like you do not have the desktops extended to each monitor(card). You may have to re-load drivers after extending the second desktop.



El Fiendo said:


> Its because they currently get an additional time bonus. I'm not certain 100% certain what the bonus is, how it works, or how long it will continue to be used. In the meantime however, I plan to take advantage of my hardware.
> 
> It talks about the bonus here, and its based on how fast you complete the WU compared to its deadline. It only applies to be on these -bigadv workunits.


I'm waiting for someone on the team to complete a round of the big WU and see the results.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sounds like you do not have the desktops extended to each monitor(card). You may have to re-load drivers after extending the second desktop.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone on the team to complete a round of the big WU and see the results.



i don't have to extend my desktop to get both cards to work.

What drivers are you running? also PM me if you want some SS of my settings


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm waiting for someone on the team to complete a round of the big WU and see the results.



Well tonight I'll be adding a passkey to my username, as well as trying on my new clocking gloves. Unfortunately it'd be around Tuesday at the earliest before my 10 required work units are done.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sounds like you do not have the desktops extended to each monitor(card). You may have to re-load drivers after extending the second desktop.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone on the team to complete a round of the big WU and see the results.



i give it a try, thanks ;-)

EDIT: oh, now, where can i do that... sorry, i dont seem very competent, regarding SLI its my first setup


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i give it a try, thanks ;-)
> 
> EDIT: oh, now, where can i do that... sorry, i dont seem very competent, regarding SLI its my first setup



are you running SLI now? Also you have to have a 2nd screen or dummy plug plugged into the 2nd card


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you running SLI now? Also you have to have a 2nd screen or dummy plug plugged into the 2nd card



sry, i couldnt restart till now, to test, if the driver signature is working... my girlfriend is writing atm.... results in a few min. does the monitor needs to be plugged ever again, after i extended to it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sry, i couldnt restart till now, to test, if the driver signature is working... my girlfriend is writing atm.... results in a few min. does the monitor needs to be plugged ever again, after i extended to it?



for me no i didn't have to leave it. For others yes... Depends on the drivers and OS.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> for me no i didn't have to leave it. For others yes... Depends on the drivers and OS.



thanks, thats the information i need. so it depends on luck, now, that i know that, i wont work my arse off, trying to get it to run


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 27, 2009)

should have the 8800gts up and folding by night's end!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks, thats the information i need. so it depends on luck, now, that i know that, i wont work my arse off, trying to get it to run



not some much luck.. What OS are you running? And what drivers?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not some much luck.. What OS are you running? And what drivers?



xp 32 bit, hacked 190.62 forceware


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> xp 32 bit, hacked 190.62 forceware



when i was running XP i had to put the 2nd screen on everytime i closed F@H to get it to start again. Maybe build a dummy plug so you don't have to worry about it...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> when i was running XP i had to put the 2nd screen on everytime i closed F@H to get it to start again. Maybe build a dummy plug so you don't have to worry about it...



i need additional parts, for modding the plug, am i right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i need additional parts, for modding the plug, am i right?



3 68ohm resisters and a DVI to VGA plug... here is a quide 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/384733-30-second-dummy-plug.html


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3 68ohm resisters and a DVI to VGA plug... here is a quide
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/384733-30-second-dummy-plug.html



damn, where can i get those? which type of shop houses those?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> damn, where can i get those? which type of shop houses those?



What things the resisters or the DVI plugs?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What things the resisters or the DVI plugs?



the resisters!i have 2 free plugs here


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the resisters!i have 2 free plugs here



do you have a radio shack in germany?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you have a radio shack in germany?



something like it... its named conrad, but the next one is about 200 km away. i would have to order them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> something like it... its named conrad, but the next one is about 200 km away. i would have to order them



that could be what you would have to do then.. I'm not sure where you could get that kinda stuff over there

I live like 5miles from a radio shack and still haven't got any of them yet  but i don't need them now


----------



## msgclb (Nov 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm waiting for someone on the team to complete a round of the big WU and see the results.



Me too and if someone on the team would create a howto that would really help!
El Fiendo can you describe the system including OS that you're going to use?

I've got a i7 965 in a Asus P6T that is going to get a new case with water that I can hopefully overclock.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2009)

Sure thing. It'll be on my i7 920, Gigabyte EX58-UD5 and 6GB worth of Dominators (should be able to keep 1600MHz on them). Running the beast will be Windows 7 (7100), although if I decide to go crazy enough I may just bite the bullet and put a non RC Win7 on there. It'll be on air cooling, but its going to be a NH-U12P with dual fans. Depending on how things go I plan on having it OC'ed by the end of tonight and I'm aiming for 4.0+. It's been at stock for a couple of months now (don't beat me!).

If all goes according to plan, I'll have the passkey set up and it will munch through the required 10 regular WUs on the passkey, and my 3 GTX260s will come back into play by nightfall. Hopefully they won't get choked out by the -bigadv units, though I haven't seen anyone reporting that anywhere.

The system is currently running side panel off in a Lancool K62, though I want to add more fans to that (somehow cramming fans in every corner) and close it up. I'll have to be careful as I think one of the GTX260s has a dying fan.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sure thing. It'll be on my i7 920, Gigabyte EX58-UD5 and 6GB worth of Dominators (should be able to keep 1600MHz on them). Running the beast will be Windows 7 (7100), although if I decide to go crazy enough I may just bite the bullet and put a non RC Win7 on there. It'll be on air cooling, but its going to be a NH-U12P with dual fans. Depending on how things go I plan on having it OC'ed by the end of tonight and I'm aiming for 4.0+. It's been at stock for a couple of months now (don't beat me!).
> 
> If all goes according to plan, I'll have the passkey set up and it will munch through the required 10 regular WUs on the passkey, and my 3 GTX260s will come back into play by nightfall. Hopefully they won't get choked out by the -bigadv units, though I haven't seen anyone reporting that anywhere.
> 
> The system is currently running side panel off in a Lancool K62, though I want to add more fans to that (somehow cramming fans in every corner) and closing it up. I'll have to be careful as I think one of the GTX260s has a dying fan.



the great thing about Nvidia cards is they don't have to use much CPU power to fold. I don't think you will see any problems there. if you take alittle hit on the GPUs i'm sure the CPU would make up for it and more


----------



## bogmali (Nov 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sure thing. It'll be on my i7 920, Gigabyte EX58-UD5 and 6GB worth of Dominators (should be able to keep 1600MHz on them). Running the beast will be Windows 7 (7100), although if I decide to go crazy enough I may just bite the bullet and put a non RC Win7 on there. It'll be on air cooling, but its going to be a NH-U12P with dual fans. Depending on how things go I plan on having it OC'ed by the end of tonight and I'm aiming for 4.0+. It's been at stock for a couple of months now (don't beat me!).



I plan on switching my watercooled 920 D0 (after I bump the OC to .8Ghz) sometime this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the great thing about Nvidia cards is they don't have to use much CPU power to fold. I don't think you will see any problems there. if you take alittle hit on the GPUs i'm sure the CPU would make up for it and more



Very true, I ran a 9600GSO (admitedly a lesser card) with a 1.8ghz single core Celeron and it worked fine, CPU usage was under 10% until I installed WCG.  What I've seen other people at OCN and EVGA do is set the bigadv WU to 7 threads, leaving 1 thread for everything else and the Nvidia GPU clients.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2009)

I just did 9500 PPD for the last 24 hours according to KakaoStats.  A couple of months ago, that would put me in the top 20.  Now it's only good enough for 28th place.  Way to go guys!   We have got some serious folding going on here at TPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I just did 9500 PPD for the last 24 hours according to KakaoStats.  A couple of months ago, that would put me in the top 20.  Now it's only good enough for 28th place.  Way to go guys!   We have got some serious folding going on here at TPU.



We're on a pretty major upwards trend, about 3 weeks ago 8 or 9 K PPD would get you a top-20 spot (maybe 19)

A big thanks to everyone who has been upping their efforts!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> We're on a pretty major upwards trend, about 3 weeks ago 8 or 9 K PPD would get you a top-20 spot (maybe 19)
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who has been upping their efforts!



I'm fighting to stay in the top 20. Maybe it will be easier when i get my 3rd 8800GT


[Ion] said:


> Very true, I ran a 9600GSO (admitedly a lesser card) with a 1.8ghz single core Celeron and it worked fine, CPU usage was under 10% until I installed WCG.  What I've seen other people at OCN and EVGA do is set the bigadv WU to 7 threads, leaving 1 thread for everything else and the Nvidia GPU clients.



I ran a 8800GT overclocked on the P4 661@3.9ghz and it was running WCG and didn't give me a problem still put out around 6.1k ppd


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3 68ohm resisters and a DVI to VGA plug... here is a quide
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/384733-30-second-dummy-plug.html



I have about 60 left over of these from a 100 pack  if anyone needs them. I got them cheap on ebay from Hong Kong, but it took 3 weeks to get here.  Let me know if anyone needs a couple for a dummy plug.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm fighting to stay in the top 20. Maybe it will be easier when i get my 3rd 8800GT
> 
> 
> I ran a 8800GT overclocked on the P4 661@3.9ghz and it was running WCG and didn't give me a problem still put out around 6.1k ppd



That's the P4 I sent you, right?
How's it doing for WCG? (PPD)  I got about 400 PPD with it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's the P4 I sent you, right?
> How's it doing for WCG? (PPD)  I got about 400 PPD with it



yup its the one you sent me.I'm not usre how many PPD its getting but i have it running XP 64bit now and dropped the time needed to do a wu from ~10-13hrs to 8-9hrs so it should help


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup its the one you sent me.I'm not usre how many PPD its getting but i have it running XP 64bit now and dropped the time needed to do a wu from ~10-13hrs to 8-9hrs so it should help



Awesome! 
Glad it's getting a better use than just sitting in my closet 

Once you get some reasonably accurate PPD numbers, could you post them here?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 28, 2009)

dank1983man420 said:


> I have about 60 left over of these from a 100 pack  if anyone needs them. I got them cheap on ebay from Hong Kong, but it took 3 weeks to get here.  Let me know if anyone needs a couple for a dummy plug.



i would take that offer, but i dont know, how much a letter to germany will cost, or if its worth the hassle for you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> Glad it's getting a better use than just sitting in my closet
> 
> Once you get some reasonably accurate PPD numbers, could you post them here?



I will post them. I say give me about a month to let my numbers become more stable. Right now there all over the place


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2009)

I will be selling off 1 or 2 rigs soon. You guys will have first shot before anyone else. Rigs will consist of the following:

MSI K9A2 Platinum Mobo
AMD Dual Core CPU/Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64
1 GB DDR2 800mhz
4 X  9600GSO/8800GS(option A) *OR* 4 x 8800GTS 512(option B)
80gb IDE HDD with XP and all clients/apps preloaded.
Antec EA500D 80+PSU(option A) *OR* Rosewill Extreme 850w 80+ Bronze(option B) 
Various Mid ATX Case(no case for 4x8800GTS)

9600GSO rig is good for 17K PPD
8800GTS rig will do 26.5K PPD

I would like to sell complete turn-key with all clients set-up, but I will part out if necessary. *Is anyone interested?*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

would make some nice rigs.. If i had the money i would do it but i'm broke


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2009)

man i would love to pick up one of those rigs but my wife would kill me if i got another computer.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2009)

Guess I'm back,  server with 9800gtx is folding 24/7 again.  I may be able to do even better in the near future!  Stay tuned!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

my server will be up on tuesday if UPS delvers my card. I will have another 8800GT folding for me then. 
john thanks for folding again


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been offline for 4 days because I drove back home for Thanksgiving and I didn't want anything to blow up while I would be away (and this cold weekend was a great opportunity to save a few bucks on my power bill with nearly everything including A/C off for 4 days), but in a few minutes I should be back online.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 30, 2009)

My 780i system crashed Friday evening.  After many tries at reinstalling vista, I realised today that I had a bad stick of memory.  It's back up now with 3 PNY GTX 260's. I have the shaders set at 1548 and FAH is showing three 353 WU's running at 8970 PPD.  I don't know if I will keep it at setting though.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 30, 2009)

I went away for two days and both PCs went down.  One locked up and the other blue screened.  No points for today.   Of course both have been running fine for over a week with no issues.  Just my luck to mess up when I'm gone.  Frigging Mr. Murphy and his dam law.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I went away for two days and both PCs went down.  One locked up and the other blue screened.  No points for today.   Of course both have been running fine for over a week with no issues.  Just my luck to mess up when I'm gone.  Frigging *Mr. Murphy and his dam law.*



I don't understand what you mean


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I went away for two days and both PCs went down.  One locked up and the other blue screened.  No points for today.   Of course both have been running fine for over a week with no issues.  Just my luck to mess up when I'm gone.  Frigging Mr. Murphy and his dam law.



I went over to a friend's house last night, and came home to discover that my computer had overheated and locked up.  I guess that's what I get for putting it in a case with *no* airflow (no intake/exhaust fans).  I've fixed that now, hopefully it won't crash/lock up tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't understand what you mean





> Murphy's law is an adage or epigram that is typically stated as: "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong."


Wikipedia


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I went over to a friend's house last night, and came home to discover that my computer had overheated and locked up.  I guess that's what I get for putting it in a case with *no* airflow (no intake/exhaust fans).  I've fixed that now, hopefully it won't crash/lock up tonight



you guys must not be lucky.I go away for days at a time and always come home to my main rig working just fine. Now the other rigs that haven't been tested and tweaked as good anything can happen to them.About 40% of the time one of them has something messed up when i get back but my main rig has yet to have problems while away. 
hope you got that taken care of Ion. You need atleast 1 120mm intake and 1 120mm exhaust


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you guys must not be lucky.I go away for days at a time and always come home to my main rig working just fine. Now the other rigs that haven't been tested and tweaked as good anything can happen to them.About 40% of the time one of them has something messed up when i get back but my main rig has yet to have problems while away.
> hope you got that taken care of Ion. You need atleast 1 120mm intake and 1 120mm exhaust



I've fixed it now (I hope).  I currently have no intake fans at all, but 1 120mm exhaust fan (undervolted @5v so it is silent).  CPU temps are under 55C, northbridge temps about 50C, HD temps ~35C, not sure about GPU temps.  The way it was, the top/side of the case was _hot_ to the touch, now it is just pleasantly warn (it's an aluminum case, so it conducts heat well)


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've fixed it now (I hope).  I currently have no intake fans at all, but 1 120mm exhaust fan (undervolted @5v so it is silent).  CPU temps are under 55C, northbridge temps about 50C, HD temps ~35C, not sure about GPU temps.  The way it was, the top/side of the case was _hot_ to the touch, now it is just pleasantly warn (it's an aluminum case, so it conducts heat well)



Hell, just take off the side panel.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've fixed it now (I hope).  I currently have no intake fans at all, but 1 120mm exhaust fan (undervolted @5v so it is silent).  CPU temps are under 55C, northbridge temps about 50C, HD temps ~35C, not sure about GPU temps.  The way it was, the top/side of the case was _hot_ to the touch, now it is just pleasantly warn (it's an aluminum case, so it conducts heat well)



it shouldn't be bad. I used to run my 8800GTS and X2 5kBE with just 1 fan. But now i have all the fan spots filled and lowered CPU temp 6c and GPU temp 10c. The case is still warm its an aluminum case that has been painted black on the inside and out. My Antec 300 doesn't even get warm to the touch and the air that blows out of it is just alittle warm.Not bad for 2 8800GT's OCed


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't understand what you mean



Murphy's Law:  If something can go wrong, it will.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2009)

Arrrrg,  I hate always being right.  My 280 is officially finished,  quite dead now.  Put my 9800 back in my main rig.  2-3 months I'll have a new 285 thanks to a fellow folder.  I tried,  sorry guys!  Like I said last time... I'll be back.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been doing folding for a while now for myself and a few diffrent teams, i now think its time to join here and help get them points up 

My folding name is Animal007


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

I was having EUE with SLI enabled at first i thought it was the clocks(but they been running the same for months) so i set it back to stock and still the same. Disabled SLI and its been fine.. Only happens on the 1888pt WUs it folded 353pt 457pt 511pt and not a problem.but now that SLI is disabled it is folding away on a 1888pt. Just a warning for those of you that run SLI you may want to watch that


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was having EUE with SLI enabled at first i thought it was the clocks(but they been running the same for months) so i set it back to stock and still the same. Disabled SLI and its been fine.. Only happens on the 1888pt WUs it folded 353pt 457pt 511pt and not a problem.but now that SLI is disabled it is folding away on a 1888pt. Just a warning for those of you that run SLI you may want to watch that



My OC have never failed (non SLI) on other then the 1888pt. Despite they seems to put less stress on the GPU they uses up a lot more RAM which could be the reason for the EUE´s.

Something eles p_o_s_pc I noticed a p_o_s_p_c has start folding for the team. Is that you as well?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

Apparently the single 120mm fan is enough to keep things cool, so far it's been ~24 hours and CPU temps are under ~53c and it hasn't crashed/locked up yet.  It's still dead silent, so hopefully I'll be able to leave it on more for F@H/WCG


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't understand what you mean


Murphys Law
everything that can happen, and can go wrong, will go wrong


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would take that offer, but i dont know, how much a letter to germany will cost, or if its worth the hassle for you



Probably a lot more than its worth.  Its about 10 cents worth of goods.  There has to be a somewhat local e-shop that can ship some of these for dirt cheap?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

dank1983man420 said:


> Probably a lot more than its worth.  Its about 10 cents worth of goods.  There has to be a somewhat local e-shop that can ship some of these for dirt cheap?



yes, 10 cent the parts, and 10 euro shipment 
i believe, i have to search on my work... maybe i can find a few in our electronic trash


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was having EUE with SLI enabled at first i thought it was the clocks(but they been running the same for months) so i set it back to stock and still the same. Disabled SLI and its been fine.. Only happens on the 1888pt WUs it folded 353pt 457pt 511pt and not a problem.but now that SLI is disabled it is folding away on a 1888pt. Just a warning for those of you that run SLI you may want to watch that



Sounds like you just confirmed the problem I was having.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds like you just confirmed the problem I was having.



i can run SLI with no problem, i just had to alter the shader clocks to 2000/1750, to let the second card not produce EUE´s.... if you start it again, it will crash the other client, no matter which setting. you have to close it first, and then to restart them both, of one failed.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have just added a new card to my folding arsenal:







It is replacing the miniscule GeForce 210 and complementing my old 9800 GT. I will begin tuning this new card in a couple minutes. 

This is a 66w 9800 GT, so it should sip the power.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great, looks like my priority is getting the POS cooling system to work better.






EDIT: removed the THIN layer of stock thermal paste and put on a decent amount of some Zalman ZM-STG2 grease that came with my CNPS10X Extreme:


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad to see that you took matters into your own hands 

I hate when people (even more so manufacturers) can't properly apply TIM. What brand was it?


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2009)

Check his GPU-Z screenshot. The subvendor is BFG


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2009)

Doy. I should have been able to figure that one out 

That's surprising. I guess they're really not paying too much attention to the lower-end cards nowadays, huh.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> My OC have never failed (non SLI) on other then the 1888pt. Despite they seems to put less stress on the GPU they uses up a lot more RAM which could be the reason for the EUE´s.
> 
> Something eles p_o_s_pc I noticed a p_o_s_p_c has start folding for the team. Is that you as well?



I think that would be velvet folding for me.. If thats the case i need to PM him to fix it


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2009)

Well it improves my changes of staying in top 20 when "your" GPUs are spread a bit  Dont tell him or I have to buy another 260 SOC to fill the empty slot.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

Updates on my new 9800 GT Eco:

Stock clocks were 550/1375/900.

I overclocked it with GPUTool and tested it with OCCT GPU at the highest shader level and artifact checking on. I got up to 600 core, 1475 shader and 950 memory (I use 25MHz increments for stability headroom). I then dumped the BIOS with GPU-Z and poked around in it, and was surprised to see the capability to raise the voltage from 1.0v stock to 1.05v. This voltage tweak netted me +50MHz core and +50MHz shader, to new frequencies of 650/1525. I then flashed the new voltage and frequencies to the card. Note that the overvolt + overclocking raised the load temperature from 79*C to 85*C, in about a 30*C room and case side panel open. Card has a single slot aluminum cooler.

Here is how it compares to my roughly a year old PNY 9800 GT 1GB. The PNY can do 1.1v, but it burns up the PCB so I have it at stock 1.05v with the BFG. The PNY also has a Zalman VF1000 copper aftermarket cooler, fan at 100%.

BFG left column, PNY right column. The 1yo PNY has a 55nm G92-280-B1 (2 phase GPU, 1 phase mem VRM, 1 PCIe connector) and the new BFG Eco has a 55nm G92-286-B1 (2 phase GPU, 1 phase mem VRM, NO PCIe power connector). Both at 1.05 vcore. Both working on 787pt WUs for >10 min.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there somthing up with BFG?  Just try finding a BFG GTS250/1GB.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2009)

There is a dedicated folder - OC to the PCB starts to melt...

I stop when I reach 70 C at 70 % fan load (the last 30% does only provide noise and max 2 C cooling)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> There is a dedicated folder - OC to the PCB starts to melt...



Yep, the GPU VRM area on the old PNY has turned slightly brown when the volts were at 1.1 in BIOS. Hopefully the BFG card will last because I am pulling the power of a regular 9800 GT all out of the PCIe slot, after raising its voltage from 1v to 1.05v.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2009)

jstn7477, why don't you try backing off on the core clocks?  You might not see any difference (PPD) with Folding, but the temp may go down.  Who knows, maybe you can get more on the shaders that way!  My GSO's are running 1728 on the shaders and I could probably go higher but I'm chicken.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> jstn7477, why don't you try backing off on the core clocks?  You might not see any difference (PPD) with Folding, but the temp may go down.  Who knows, maybe you can get more on the shaders that way!  My GSO's are running 1728 on the shaders and I could probably go higher but I'm chicken.



When I OC'd the Eco today, I left the core @ stock and just went for shaders. At 1v I could only do 1475 and at 1.05v I could only do 1525 without artifacts. My GeForce 210 could easily do 1725 on the shaders, no problem there. I think the issue with my cards is that they have 112SPs enabled. Your GSOs probably use the same core, but with more shaders disabled, which probably means less power draw and the worst shader clusters might be disabled.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> When I OC'd the Eco today, I left the core @ stock and just went for shaders. At 1v I could only do 1475 and at 1.05v I could only do 1525 without artifacts. My GeForce 210 could easily do 1725 on the shaders, no problem there. I think the issue with my cards is that they have 112SPs enabled. Your GSOs probably use the same core, but with more shaders disabled, which probably means less power draw and the worst shader clusters might be disabled.



F@HMon is currently estimating 8875.43 PPD on 787s.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Updates on my new 9800 GT Eco:
> 
> Stock clocks were 550/1375/900.
> 
> ...



here is my 2 8800GT's@1.1v folding 353pt WUs been folding for a few days without a break your temps aren't all that bad IMHO
This one has a Xiggy battle Axe                                              this is stock cooler












BTW ups should be delivering my other 8800GT tomorrow. i am going to test it and see how temps are and make any adjustments needed to keep it somewhat cool and then get stated on tweaking it for 24/7 folding  What is the hottest i should let one of the 8800GT's run?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my 2 8800GT's@1.1v folding 353pt WUs been folding for a few days without a break your temps aren't all that bad IMHO
> This one has a Xiggy battle Axe                                              this is stock cooler
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/5p3.pnghttp://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/42c.png[/url]
> [url]http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/5zk.png[/url][url]http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/hem.png[/url]
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i need the manual for the 8800 bios voltmod... is it possible in them? or do i HAVE to hardmod?



the bios that i sent you has the bios running at 1.1v (the highest a bios mod can do) I'm not sure i understand your question


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> F@HMon is currently estimating 8875.43 PPD on 787s.


This seems impossible for a 9800GT.  My 8800GT @ 1724 shaders gets 4800ppd on 787pt WUs, the best ones, 353s, only get 5700 PPD


p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my 2 8800GT's@1.1v folding 353pt WUs been folding for a few days without a break your temps aren't all that bad IMHO
> This one has a Xiggy battle Axe                                              this is stock cooler
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/5p3.pnghttp://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/42c.png[/url]
> [url]http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/5zk.png[/url][url]http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/30/hem.png[/url]
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> This seems impossible for a 9800GT.  My 8800GT @ 1724 shaders gets 4800ppd on 787pt WUs, the best ones, 353s, only get 5700 PPD
> 
> Nvidia says 105c maximum, I run my 8800GT at about 80C, so I would say not much higher than that



so mine is fine then  I think i will put some new TIM on it when i get some MX-2 that should help alittle

BTW look at how cool the battle axe runs compared to the stock


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well, the relationship between me and my new BFG 9800 GT Eco turned out to be a one night stand.  It was an impulse buy at a local store, and I was retarded and I got ripped off, so it received its original BIOS, got packed back up into the box, and back it goes tomorrow to the god forsaken blue and yellow themed national chain of unsavory pricing. I'm now buying Shevanel's $80 regular BFG 9800 GT 1GB, which has the same hardware ID as my PNY so they should match (no SLi on the 790FX of course) for half the price of the card I bought today. Biggest $160 mistake. Ever. 

Instead of having just a 9800 GT Eco, I can now have a regular 9800 GT, pay my $53 power bill overage, and pay the guy back in my Engineering class for a project we are splitting funds on.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so mine is fine then  I think i will put some new TIM on it when i get some MX-2 that should help alittle
> 
> BTW look at how cool the battle axe runs compared to the stock



Yep, I wouldn't worry.  I haven't had any issues running @ 80C for a week now.  I now have space for a massive GPU cooler, so I plan on getting a Battle Axe or Accelero S1 Rev2 reasonably soon.  Hopefully then it'll be even quieter


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well, the relationship between me and my new BFG 9800 GT Eco turned out to be a one night stand.  It was an impulse buy at a local store, and I was retarded and I got ripped off, so it received its original BIOS, got packed back up into the box, and back it goes tomorrow to the god forsaken blue and yellow themed national chain of unsavory pricing. I'm now buying Shevanel's $80 regular BFG 9800 GT 1GB, which has the same hardware ID as my PNY so they should match (no SLi on the 790FX of course) for half the price of the card I bought today. Biggest $160 mistake. Ever.
> 
> Instead of having just a 9800 GT Eco, I can now have a regular 9800 GT, pay my $53 power bill overage, and pay the guy back in my Engineering class for a project we are splitting funds on.



Newegg had a 9800gt Eco on sale for $80.00 today.  Maybe that's telling us something about those cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Excellent work everyone!   
We have eliminated the Canucks as a threat:


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice wish i had a diffrent pc tho so i diden't have to keep stoping the program when playing a few games. oh well it all helps


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 1, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Newegg had a 9800gt Eco on sale for $80.00 today.  Maybe that's telling us something about those cards.



I've got a Zotac ECO 9800GT in a server folding 24/7 at 550/1620/900 (core/shader/mem).  I only bought the eco verison since it's short enough to fit in the space, the regular verisons are all too long.  Now if I can only find out if the empty 6-pin section on the board still feeds the voltage regulators I might be able to squeeze a faster oc on this by soldering some +12V lines to the pads on the card.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I've got a Zotac ECO 9800GT in a server folding 24/7 at 550/1620/900 (core/shader/mem).  I only bought the eco verison since it's short enough to fit in the space, the regular verisons are all too long.  Now if I can only find out if the empty 6-pin section on the board still feeds the voltage regulators I might be able to squeeze a faster oc on this by soldering some +12V lines to the pads on the card.



and the card got a molex again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

i added another 8800gt today...

btw to the person who sent me the BFG 8800GT OC i will have your MO in the mail ASAP


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent work everyone!
> We have eliminated the Canucks as a threat:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091201/tpu_fah.png



I have been plagued by bad OS installs on my main rig for about a week. Upgraded to Win7-64, only to downgrade to Win7-32 and finally went back to XP for the utter folding simplicity(cue: angels singing) it possesses. 3 or more GPU's folding on Win7 is a bitch and too high maintenance for me. Had to re-install XP several times, due to corruption and all looks good now. 



p_o_s_pc said:


> i added another 8800gt today...
> 
> btw to the person who sent me the BFG 8800GT OC i will have your MO in the mail ASAP



YHPM...(unrelated to the MO )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will be selling off 1 or 2 rigs soon. You guys will have first shot before anyone else. Rigs will consist of the following:
> 
> MSI K9A2 Platinum Mobo
> AMD Dual Core CPU/Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64
> ...



What time frame?  Kinda hard to think about it right now?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to keep my badge,  I may ask from time to time in the next 3 months if someone could barf up 1 or 2k points to me to keep me alive.  I'll try to do it with my 9800,  but I'm rather protective of it right now....  I'm going to try to rma my 280 back as well.  Wish me luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i added another 8800gt today...
> 
> btw to the person who sent me the BFG 8800GT OC i will have your MO in the mail ASAP



Awesome!  How many 8800GTs is that now?

BTW, I'm  with Stanford and my 8800GT right now, I've gotten 2 of the 1888 pt WUs so far today.  Not fair


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  How many 8800GTs is that now?
> 
> BTW, I'm  with Stanford and my 8800GT right now, I've gotten 2 of the 1888 pt WUs so far today.  Not fair



all of my cards got hit with 1888pt WUs today but i came home to find 2 of the GT's EUE on the 1888pt WU I forgot to disable SLI again and had the same problem.Disabled SLI and its fine

I have 3 8800GT's+1 8800GTS of my own and Velvet has 2 8800GT's folding for me so thats 5 8800GT's + 2 9500GT's(thanks velvet)

I hope i can get pie with that. If not its time to find a way to make money to replace the GT's with gtx260's (dealing or prostration are 2 possibles.) btw i'm not going to have the money to spend on anymore hardware for awhile as the gf is ticked at me because i didn't buy her anything for our "anniversary"  so i got to buy her something nice to makeup for it.

btw my 24hr avg is already up higher then it has been and today i already have more points then my old 24hr avg.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> Nice wish i had a diffrent pc tho so i diden't have to keep stoping the program when playing a few games. oh well it all helps



Unless it's a REALLY OLD game, I think we all have to quit folding to play a game.  I've been able to plays some not so old games and keep on crunching.

I've had a boatload of 1888's lately  Even blue-screened my number two rig for the first time ever.  (Lost it too, after working on it for 5 hours. )


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have been plagued by bad OS installs on my main rig for about a week. Upgraded to Win7-64, only to downgrade to Win7-32 and finally went back to XP for the utter folding simplicity(cue: angels singing) it possesses. 3 or more GPU's folding on Win7 is a bitch and too high maintenance for me. Had to re-install XP several times, due to corruption and all looks good now.



That sounds like my weekend.  I have XP, Vista and Win7.  I went with Vista bacause that was the first OS that I got to install and run without going nuts.  Did you see the black activation screen?  I saw it at least five times.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2009)

*OK, what brave soul is going to start folding with an i7 for the BigWU advantage???* HWC has several guy's getting 50k+ results every other day and I am tired of watching them continuing to challenge us in the daily points race. We must do something now!!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *OK, what brave soul is going to start folding with an i7 for the BigWU advantage???* HWC has several guy's getting 50k+ results every other day and I am tired of watching them continuing to challenge us in the daily points race. We must do something now!!!!



Alas, not me.  I'm stuck in Socket 775 land for the immediate future.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 2, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Alas, not me.  I'm stuck in Socket 775 land for the immediate future.



I'm stuck in the s775 and AM2 socket for awhile so i can't...I know there is alot of people here that have i7s crunching maybe someone with more then 1 rig crunching could switch there i7 over to folding for awhile.. if someone sends me a i7+mobo+ram I will be more then happy to fold on it but till then i can't


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2009)

yea no upgrading to i7 for me for probably 6-12 months.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea no upgrading to i7 for me for probably 6-12 months.



+1... It's just not really in the budget especially being I just bought a new car and I know it's going to suck some money out of me in the nearing future....

I'll see if I can't muster it up though maybe over the next few months, going to pickup some other work for some more money.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2009)

niko084 said:


> +1... It's just not really in the budget especially being I just bought a new car and I know it's going to suck some money out of me in the nearing future....
> 
> I'll see if I can't muster it up though maybe over the next few months, going to pickup some other work for some more money.



yea im with you. seeing as i wont see any day to day improvements with i7 over my q9650 i just cant justify upgrading simply for folding. 

the good news is i got a great cooler for the 8800gts and it is now doing 6400 ppd! so my ppd with the ps3 and the other two rigs should increase by about 3000 when all is said and done.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2009)

niko084 said:


> +1... It's just not really in the budget especially being I just bought a new car and I know it's going to suck some money out of me in the nearing future....
> 
> I'll see if I can't muster it up though maybe over the next few months, going to pickup some other work for some more money.



Your doing it all wrong! *Beater used car = new computer parts*. Where is a new car going to take you that a high end rig can't????????


----------



## niko084 (Dec 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Your doing it all wrong! *Beater used car = new computer parts*. Where is a new car going to take you that a high end rig can't????????



It's a BMW... And around here that's a REAL eye grabber.. It will take me a lot of places 

Aw, ya the new rig is in the works, I'm just in the middle of a bunch of stuff right now.
I about have my new folding/cruncher rig together.

Got the case, hard drive, dvd, 4gb ram, q6600 and hsf, and a mainboard with 3 slots!
Might fetch up a few 9800s and shove em in there, grab a power supply.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Good news, 

I took the 9800 GT Eco back and got a refund yesterday, and today I bought shevanel's BFG 9800 GT OC 65nm A2 for $80. Seems to OC better than my PNY 55nm B1. Got up to 675/1700/950 at 1.05v, and I can softmod it to 1.1v but the card is running really hot with the SSC. My PNY B1 only gets up to 650/1600/950 before it craps out (once again, I am using 25MHz increments for stability purposes). Looks like the 65nm is a better overclocker than both 55s I had. Dunno if the chip is better or the board.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

my 65nm chips are great clockers. I think the 55nm chip could clock better if it could get more power(if it had a 6pin) and i'm sure the parts aren't as good as they don't have to deal with as much voltage/watts


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

My PNY is a full 9800 GT 55nm (B1 with 1x 6 pin) and it only gets up to 650/1600 @ 1.05v in OCCT GPU error checking. The BFG Eco B1 that I had 2 days ago could only do about 600/1525 softmodded to 1.05v. My 65nm A2 BFG 9800 GT can do 675/1700 @ 1.05v. I don't want to soft-mod the BFG to 1.1v though because it runs hot, like 85*c hot at 1.05v (in OCCT). I put new paste on both my 9800s today.

Question for you: Since you have lots of older G92 boards, have you figured out which set of sensor readings is correct in GPU-Z? I have 2 core temps and 2 PCB temps, the top core temp is usually ~6*c higher and the top PCB temp is within 1*. My 55nm boards show just core temperature and that's it.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 3, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *OK, what brave soul is going to start folding with an i7 for the BigWU advantage???* HWC has several guy's getting 50k+ results every other day and I am tired of watching them continuing to challenge us in the daily points race. We must do something now!!!!



Count me in (I think El is doing it too). I'm just doing some last minute tweaks on my 920 for stability purpose and should be ready to go by tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

asking for BFG OC edition Bios softmod... does anyone know if its possible?
where to get the Bios,if?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> asking for BFG OC edition Bios softmod... does anyone know if its possible?
> where to get the Bios,if?



I just dump my card's BIOS with GPU-Z, open it with NiBiTor 5.2, bump up the voltage, save as a new file, then flash the edited BIOS to the card. My BFG 9800 GT OC (standard, 65nm G92a), PNY XLR8 9800 GT (standard, 55nm G92b) and the BFG 9800 GT Eco (Eco, 55nm G92b) have all had options to raise the core voltage by 1 increment.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> I just dump my card's BIOS with GPU-Z, open it with NiBiTor 5.2, bump up the voltage, save as a new file, then flash the edited BIOS to the card. My BFG 9800 GT OC (standard, 65nm G92a), PNY XLR8 9800 GT (standard, 55nm G92b) and the BFG 9800 GT Eco (Eco, 55nm G92b) have all had options to raise the core voltage by 1 increment.



thanks, i will try that, i may also be able to raise by 1 increment


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> asking for BFG OC edition Bios softmod... does anyone know if its possible?
> where to get the Bios,if?



i sent you the bios that is softmoded from my BFG OC


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks, i will try that, i may also be able to raise by 1 increment



i found both bioses to be fairly similar. both sport 1.1v notches, but where do i see whats stock?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i sent you the bios that is softmoded from my BFG OC



in a pm? oops, sry i may forgot that, i just knew, you wanted to give me one, not that you have. can you may resent it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2009)

Stock Performance 3D voltage should be 1.05v for regular 9800 GTs and 1v for Eco cards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Stock Performance 3D voltage should be 1.05v for regular 9800 GTs and 1v for Eco cards.



what is "boost" voltage for?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what is "boost" voltage for?



Improves stability for higher overclocks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Improves stability for higher overclocks



so,i should up the 3d clocks, so both will be 1.1v?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> in a pm? oops, sry i may forgot that, i just knew, you wanted to give me one, not that you have. can you may resent it?



http://www.mediafire.com/file/hwmv4zmowjj/volt.rom
there you go. you can download it from there. And to anyone else This is a BIOS to a BFG OC 8800GT that is running 1.1v and has had the fan speed changed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/hwmv4zmowjj/volt.rom
> there you go. you can download it from there. And to anyone else This is a BIOS to a BFG OC 8800GT that is running 1.1v and has had the fan speed changed



do you also have a bios prog for flashing? i doubt i should flash from within windows,eh?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/hwmv4zmowjj/volt.rom
> there you go. you can download it from there. And to anyone else This is a BIOS to a BFG OC 8800GT that is running 1.1v and has had the fan speed changed



What fan speed?  I may be interested, but only if the fan speed isn't too high.  If I PM you my EVGA 8800GT BIOS, could you up the voltage to 1.1(not yet, but once I get a cooler more capable of handling the extra heat)?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you also have a bios prog for flashing? i doubt i should flash from within windows,eh?


you can download it from here.. You can make a floppy disk,CD or flash drive. I'm not sure how you do any of them(sorry but i forgot it) but google should help with that if you need it.


[Ion] said:


> What fan speed?  I may be interested, but only if the fan speed isn't too high.  If I PM you my EVGA 8800GT BIOS, could you up the voltage to 1.1(not yet, but once I get a cooler more capable of handling the extra heat)?


It goes up to 100% when temp crosses 60c but a software could control that if it too high..
When your ready just PM me your bios with what you want done and i will take care of it for you


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2009)

This rollercoaster ride with my 280 is starting to get to me...  I plugged it back in,  so I get get a camera shot of it failing,  and it won't now!  Only thing different is I didn't plug back in my hi-output panaflo fan.  Could a fan that is still running,  cause a big enough drain on a 60amp psu that a 280 gets choked?  Dam thing cost me $26,  could be hooped.  Oh well,  many days of testing ahead,  may answer a lot of questions if it's this simple!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2009)

I want that fan!  It's not plugged in but it's still running!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 4, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I want that fan!  It's not plugged in but it's still running!



I wish my GPU's could run without plugging them in.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2009)

No,  I meant,  could a hi-output fan that appears to still be running fine,  actually be malfunctioning electronically,  and draining far more amps than it should be?  Technical enough for you?  I'm just taking a break from running games at full oc on this 280,  I thought it was dead....  a year of this,  I just want it to end!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2009)

Was just kidding...
I had a keyboard that kept causing problems that I did not figure out until it finally died.  Unless the fan has a short in it, it would seem impossible for it to cause the type of problems that you suspect it of, but when in doubt, remove it and see what happens.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 5, 2009)

Easy way to verify it. Shut it all down, unplug the panaflo / replace and test for ze boots.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2009)

Still removed,  280 running fine.  Stay tuned!  I've been through this before,  so I'm crossing my fingers....


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Still removed,  280 running fine.  Stay tuned!  I've been through this before,  so I'm crossing my fingers....



I hope it works out for you.  Are you folding with it right now?  If you are, what is the temp. of your GPU without that fan?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2009)

Not folding right now,  will let it fold overnight for a test.  Temps are actually lower now,  vrm temps are very low,  card is stable.  Again,  I've seen it run good for awhile,  but I've never seen temps this low on it.  Full oc.  It even took 1566 shaders in warhead for awhile,  never done that before!  I hope I haven't jinxed myself.....


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2009)

My output is going to be down for a day or so 

Had a power out which seems to have taken my main PC's mobo out, and I use it to logon to my other PC's, so all machines are down atm

I am going to swap out some parts and hopfully get this thing up and running again, but it is a pain dismantaling my WC loop and crap.

Hope to be back to some sort of production later...fingers crossed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2009)

good luck oily i hope you get things worked out


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Cheers mate, it's 5am here now...so going to get it stripped out and then rebuild it later today hopefully...


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 5, 2009)

I will be joining oily on the down list.  I activated windows, shut down and installed a hard drive that I had cloned the same install to, before I activated.  WOW! The fire works on the task bar and the screen were incredible.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Well we have a soory state of affairs here.

Seems the power outage took the PSU (4 pin plug burnt), damaged a stick of RAM and to add insult to injury I have a corrupt ntkrnl on my main partition.

Thankfully I have an Acronis backup for the partition, just need new PSU and RAM 

Hopefully I will get my other rig folding today sometime...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

I got the 9300 up and folding again, so I should be able to maintain a PPD closer to 6000:





Currently I have the shaders on the 9300 @ 1400mhz, I know they are stable at least up to 1600, so I'll OC them some more later (from 1200mhz stock)


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2009)

I lost my internet last night and had all of my clients trying to connect for over 5 hours. When it came back on my new router wouldn't recognize my wired ports. About 3 hours later I gave up and hooked up an old router that finally worked. I now need to find out how to make my new beautiful wireless router something other than a paper weight.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking good guys!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 6, 2009)

Still testing my 280,  seems it won't do 712 gpu,  thought it would,  down to 702,  works fine.  Confusing,  because my old sick 280 would do 712,  but wouldn't do 1512 shaders stable,  only 1456,  but new card does 1512,  arrrg.  In all that confusion I still spat out 4k points.  If 280 is okay,  I move my 9800gtx back in the server, again,  to fold.  This bs has nearly done me in.....  need my backup card soon!  Oh and also,  added a 120v powered hi-output fan to my side to cool down the 280,  7 fans ain't enough!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 6, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Still testing my 280,  seems it won't do 712 gpu,  thought it would,  down to 702,  works fine.  Confusing,  because my old sick 280 would do 712,  but wouldn't do 1512 shaders stable,  only 1456,  but new card does 1512,  arrrg.  In all that confusion I still spat out 4k points.  If 280 is okay,  I move my 9800gtx back in the server, again,  to fold.  This bs has nearly done me in.....  need my backup card soon!  Oh and also,  added a 120v powered hi-output fan to my side to cool down the 280,  7 fans ain't enough!


Good to hear that the 280 is still going strong at this point. We will gladly take the 9800GTX back online!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

I've had to remove the 9300 from F@H for the time being, I've been having some issues with my computer lately and last time I traced it down to the northbridge overheating (the 9300 is integrated GFX).  If this resolves it, I'm afraid I'm going to be out ~600 PPD, but it is still worth it because whenever my computer crashes I tend to loose whatever WU the 8800GT is crunching and everything the Q9400 is crunching.  Sorry team.  I'll see what I can do for more PPD later


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

I think i am going to sell my 8800GT's. As i think one of them is dying(not sure will test it in other rig later) so if anyone wants 2 8800GT's PM me if you want more info/details. I will test the 3rd one in the other rig sometime this week(could just be the SLI hack causing problems but idk yet) 
Also if anyone wants it i will sell my 8800GTS 320mb core G80(96sp about equal to a good 9600gso)

so sum it up

I have 2 8800GT's up for grabs and maybe a 3rd one if it can pass my testing without error. the other 2 are great cards that clock to 700/1800(c/s) for folding 24/7


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i am going to sell my 8800GT's. As i think one of them is dying(not sure will test it in other rig later) so if anyone wants 2 8800GT's PM me if you want more info/details. I will test the 3rd one in the other rig sometime this week(could just be the SLI hack causing problems but idk yet)
> Also if anyone wants it i will sell my 8800GTS 320mb core G80(96sp about equal to a good 9600gso)
> 
> so sum it up
> ...



what do you want to buy you from the resulting money?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what do you want to buy you from the resulting money?



I'm not sure yet.. Thinking atleast a 250gts or 2(for SLI goodness)  but really not sure yet depends if i can sell them and how much extra money i have 
or on 2nd thought get 2 quads one for the AMD rig and one for the Intel rig and get into crunching more again what ever i do i can assure you it will be going into folding or crunching 


haven't even paid for the last 8800GT i got yet and already want to sell it lol (btw to the seller MO will be in the mail tomorrow ) 

BTW i think i know what the problem with the card is. I think it is one of the vregs that i put a really small ramsink on i think after a few days it becomes saturated and overheats it.So i am going to run the card underclocked tonight and tomorrow pull the heatsink off and replace the little heatsink on the vreg with a bigger one.If that solves the problem i may keep the cards or sell them still


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not sure yet.. Thinking atleast a 250gts or 2(for SLI goodness)  but really not sure yet depends if i can sell them and how much extra money i have
> or on 2nd thought get 2 quads one for the AMD rig and one for the Intel rig and get into crunching more again what ever i do i can assure you it will be going into folding or crunching
> 
> 
> ...



i still havent removed the stock cooler, because i still need to know a method, to attach ramsinks, that already have been used, and which dont stick anymore
so far running fine, i game sometimes, or only fold on one card, if the other screen is in use, and i had to restart somehow so they sometimes have the chance to cool down, and they will do it very fast,luckily


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am going to feed my rig *beer.*...you better fold like f$%k now .or I am going to kick your ass...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i still havent removed the stock cooler, because i still need to know a method, to attach ramsinks, that already have been used, and which dont stick anymore
> so far running fine, i game sometimes, or only fold on one card, if the other screen is in use, and i had to restart somehow so they sometimes have the chance to cool down, and they will do it very fast,luckily



mine don't get a chance to cool down because they are going 24/7. The most break they get are when they get a 1888pt WU 


oily_17 said:


> I am going to feed my rig *beer.*...you better fold like f$%k now .or I am going to kick your ass...



was that to me?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 7, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I am going to feed my rig *beer.*...you better fold like f$%k now .or I am going to kick your ass...



Good to see you up and folding.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've had to remove the 9300 from F@H for the time being, I've been having some issues with my computer lately and last time I traced it down to the northbridge overheating (the 9300 is integrated GFX).  If this resolves it, I'm afraid I'm going to be out ~600 PPD, but it is still worth it because whenever my computer crashes I tend to loose whatever WU the 8800GT is crunching and everything the Q9400 is crunching.  Sorry team.  I'll see what I can do for more PPD later



No worries, my 2nd 9800 GT is easily making up for you and then some. If I didn't buy my 2nd 9800 GT I would just have a GeForce 210 16sp in there.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 7, 2009)

So did anything come of getting shirts for F@H and WCG? Still think it's a bawler idea.
Anywho, I'm still folding as much as can 24/7


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

So I was asked by hertz last night if I wanted pie....




So it looks like I'm going to be getting pie for today, maybe tomorrow as well 
I guess this means that I currently have 4 GTX 260s, 2 GTX 275s, and 1 8800GT on my username!

Thanks hertz!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> So I was asked by hertz last night if I wanted pie....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091207/pie.png
> So it looks like I'm going to be getting pie for today, maybe tomorrow as well
> I guess this means that I currently have 4 GTX 260s, 2 GTX 275s, and 1 8800GT on my username!
> ...



ah boy! how you liked your first shot of testosterone?


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok guys, those of you with non-air cooled CPUs in your rigs, I want you to talk my ear off about alternative cooling. I don't care if its full water loops, Peltier coolers or sacrificing a goat over your exposed rig to fuel its soul consuming ways.

I'm looking for reliability above all else, as this thing will be running as much as possible. I would prefer it if my cooling system didn't draw as much power as the rig itself too. I'd really like it to be an easy setup, though I don't mind trying new things and getting my hands dirty.

If I go the route of full loop, I may look at doing something specific for the GPUs, as I'm sure 3 OC'ed GTX 260s and an OC'ed i7 would be a touch too much for 1 loop. Having said that, I'm talking above my pay grade as I have 0 experience in water, just what I've seen from other people.

Also, I've seen people say a few times now the cost of water cooling components are going up. Is this true, and if so is buying a loop right now the best idea? In other words, if the prices will crater in a month for some reason I can't currently think of, I won't be buying it right away.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 7, 2009)

You're talking about something like my 1st rig on this pic:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1472919&postcount=20

That is an i7 920 and 2 9800GX2 both on water. I've actually updated that setup and I will post a newer pic later.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> was that to me?



No mate I was just talking to my rigs...lol I think they are slowly driving me mad.




			
				hertz9753 said:
			
		

> Good to see you up and folding.



Cheers mate, fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 7, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> No mate I was just talking to my rigs...lol I think they are slowly driving me mad.
> Cheers mate, fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong



Mine have made me stark raving mad, and thus I don't talk about them in public anymore.



bogmali said:


> You're talking about something like my 1st rig on this pic:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1472919&postcount=20
> That is an i7 920 and 2 9800GX2 both on water. I've actually updated that setup and I will post a newer pic later.



That's two loops, right? Looks like it, but just want to double check. The GTX 260s are usually about averge temps in my rig, but they usually run bound to heat up fast and they're sandwiched together pretty well. I want to start off with the CPU first and foremost, as it hits 77-80 under the -bigadv work units, and its topped out at 84 C (as of this morning). Needless to say I want to remove some heat from it, so I'm looking high and low for a 'this week' solution. I don't even mind if its purchase all the WC parts to be assembled soon, though not immediately. I'm just looking at alternatives because my i7 is a little toasty for my tastes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like what you need is an insulated duct pulling outside air into you PC.  Problem solved! At least until spring.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ok guys, those of you with non-air cooled CPUs in your rigs, I want you to talk my ear off about alternative cooling. I don't care if its full water loops, Peltier coolers or sacrificing a goat over your exposed rig to fuel its soul consuming ways.
> 
> I'm looking for reliability above all else, as this thing will be running as much as possible. I would prefer it if my cooling system didn't draw as much power as the rig itself too. I'd really like it to be an easy setup, though I don't mind trying new things and getting my hands dirty.
> 
> ...



Water cooling will increase reliability simply because everything will run cooler.  I've never done anything but single loop, but then I've never had more than one video card.   

When it comes to CPU blocks: Dtek FuZion v2, Heatkiller 3.0, and the Swiftech XT are generally considered the best.  

GPU blocks:  Don't get full-coverage unless you have money to burn.  They are card specific and you don't want to spend $100 per card for something you might toss in a year.  A swiftech MCW-60R plus some ram-sinks for the memory chips can be reused from card to card.

Radiators:  You'll probably want a triple.  Be aware that Thermochill and Hardware labs radiators need high-speed, high pressure fans.  Newer models by HW labs and Feser's work well with medium speed fans.  Swiftech are a good lower cost radiator to consider.

Tubing.  Tygon 1/2 inch.  Although I get mine from Home Depot.  The black plastic one.

Flow path:  Very important.  Pump > CPU > GPU(s) > Radiator > reservoir > Pump

There's a great guide in the Overclocking and Cooling forum.  It's a bit dated, but most of the advice is good.

Test it by jumping the power supply.  Do NOT connect any power to anything but the pump until you've at least run it overnight with no leaks.

Good luck, and feel free to ask me for help anytime.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like what you need is an insulated duct pulling outside air into you PC.  Problem solved! At least until spring.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091207/El weather today.jpg




Some of that stuff is slowly creeping into my garage where my rigs are I just checked my 2 i7's and they're somewhere in the 30's ATM with full load


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like what you need is an insulated duct pulling outside air into you PC.  Problem solved! At least until spring.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091207/El weather today.jpg



I have a window right above my rig. Its a basement window, so its pretty small, and it opens. With a little work and insulation, I could probably build a custom shroud that envelopes the entire PC and leaves only cords coming out from it. With current outdoor temps sitting at -21, with a windchill dropping it to -29 C (they don't mention that part in your picture, ) I'll have some real extreme cooling. The question is if I should. I'm definitely skilled enough (in my own opinion) to do all the construction of it.



NastyHabits said:


> Water cooling will increase reliability simply because everything will run cooler.  I've never done anything but single loop, but then I've never had more than one video card.
> When it comes to CPU blocks: Dtek FuZion v2, Heatkiller 3.0, and the Swiftech XT are generally considered the best.
> GPU blocks:  Don't get full-coverage unless you have money to burn.  They are card specific and you don't want to spend $100 per card for something you might toss in a year.  A swiftech MCW-60R plus some ram-sinks for the memory chips can be reused from card to card.
> Radiators:  You'll probably want a triple.  Be aware that Thermochill and Hardware labs radiators need high-speed, high pressure fans.  Newer models by HW labs and Feser's work well with medium speed fans.  Swiftech are a good lower cost radiator to consider.
> ...



Saved! I might save the big install for when I can get the GPUs hooked up. I really appreciate the tidbit about the MCW-60R and ram sinks, as I'd likely have purchased full covers out of idiocy. I'm pretty much certain the GPUs need their own loop as 3 GTX 260s almost sounds like too much for one considering the heat they put out. Mind you, that's 'sounds'. It may very well be feasible to have all components together. Anyone have a general guide for how much thermal load I should put on a single loop based on radiator sizes?

I'm thinking right now I'll get a quick fix for the CPU, possibly a Corsair H50 or a Coolit *anything*. I can get a Domino A.L.C. for $100 CAD at a local shop, or a V10 for $150 (is the V10 even worth it?). I really prefer paying used pricing but sometimes you don't get the luxury. I can get roughly the same pricing, but more selection using my preferred online dealer but I'll have a few days turn around time from them.

For that matter, a small loop I suppose would work for the CPU only until I get the balls to do more. Hmm, perhaps it'd be better if I asked if there was anything specifically I should stay away from. Will a Corsair H50 work for 5 hours and then explode in a rainbow of sparks? Will any of the products with a Peltier cooler suddenly reverse polarity (or something similarly stupid sounding) and boil the conductive metals out of my motherboard? Basically I'm asking: any products to stay away from?


P.S. Sorry for my wild eyed questioning, I'm trying to cram 2 weeks of product research into 2 hours. It feels warm and fuzzy when I do it, but I fear that's just an effect of the long term damage I'm doing to my brain.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I have a window right above my rig. Its a basement window, so its pretty small, and it opens. With a little work and insulation, I could probably build a custom shroud that envelopes the entire PC and leaves only cords coming out from it. With current outdoor temps sitting at -21, with a windchill dropping it to -29 C (they don't mention that part in your picture, ) I'll have some real extreme cooling. The question is if I should. I'm definitely skilled enough (in my own opinion) to do all the construction of it.QUOTE]
> 
> As long as you could keep the moisture out, it would work.  I was thinking of something like this to bring air in.  The only concerns would be the aforementioned moisture and condensation.  Who knows, the exhaust temp may be high enough that you won't have to route the air back outside.  OR, daisy chain the systems together.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 7, 2009)

I was thinking I'd just put a crapload of towels everywhere. But alot of that moisture would turn to ice very, very quickly so I'd likely have more of an ice issue. I suspect any rig placed in said shroud would last ~1 week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Saved! I might save the big install for when I can get the GPUs hooked up. I really appreciate the tidbit about the MCW-60R and ram sinks, as I'd likely have purchased full covers out of idiocy. I'm pretty much certain the GPUs need their own loop as 3 GTX 260s almost sounds like too much for one considering the heat they put out. Mind you, that's 'sounds'. It may very well be feasible to have all components together. Anyone have a general guide for how much thermal load I should put on a single loop based on radiator sizes?
> 
> I'm thinking right now I'll get a quick fix for the CPU, possibly a Corsair H50 or a Coolit *anything*. I can get a Domino A.L.C. for $100 CAD at a local shop, or a V10 for $150 (is the V10 even worth it?). I really prefer paying used pricing but sometimes you don't get the luxury. I can get roughly the same pricing, but more selection using my preferred online dealer but I'll have a few days turn around time from them.
> 
> ...



If you cooling an i7, stay away from the all-in-one coolers(Corsair, Domino, etc...) and get something a little more dedicated. Go for a basic kit that you can add a GPU to(maybe not 3x gtx260). The 260 stock cooler is pretty decent if the RPM's are kept up. I would concentrate on the CPU primarily.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

I took care of the problem with the 8800GT crashing. I replaced the heatsink(ramsink) on the vreg i was talking about to a bigger heatsink salvaged from the mosfets on a old mobo and so far it has been running great and can overclock it again


----------



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2009)

Well,  once again I've put my 9800gtx back in the server to fold 24/7.  Got my 280 running warhead at 8x aa with max settings at 1920x1200 perfectly smooth,  zero lag,  so I think it's working now... crossing fingers....


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I came home to a restarted machine. This thing has been stable at these settings for a week, so I can only conclude the high temps did me in. Out of frustration I blew the machine into its component pieces and rebuilt it from the ground up. Its now running 10 degrees cooler.  I have no idea how, but its running the coolest it has all week. As embarrassing as it might sound, I could have just applied the thermal paste wrong. Thats unlikely though, as I had that heatsink off around 10 times trying out different TIMs and heatsinks and heatsink orientations and fans, each time with a fresh application of TIM. You'd think odds would favor me not screwing up horribly every single time (remember they all had higher temps), but whatever the case I'm not going to complain. If it figures it wants to run the -bigadv WU at ~ 68-71, (73C max) I won't complain. I'll keep my eye on WC parts so that I can pick them up used (cheap), but for now if this holds out I may be in business. 

In all I lost about 7 hours from last restore point to downtime to rebuild to folding, so my bonus won't be quite so tasty on this first one. However, I'll still make the deadline by a day, and be back up and fighting for the next. 

I'll just go ahead and chalk this one up to 'damnit you're stupid Fiendo', barring any better explanation.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

looks as if theonedub(thanks so much) is getting me a nice Xmas gift. It will let me run another 2 video cards


----------



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2009)

I really must get another 285 or so,  I don't pay for electricity here!  My landlord must of hated me when I was running both my cards full blast.  If I do get a 285,  I'll run my 280 24/7,  should be a hoot to see what the landlord does!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> For that matter, a small loop I suppose would work for the CPU only until I get the balls to do more. Hmm, perhaps it'd be better if I asked if there was anything specifically I should stay away from. Will a Corsair H50 work for 5 hours and then explode in a rainbow of sparks? Will any of the products with a Peltier cooler suddenly reverse polarity (or something similarly stupid sounding) and boil the conductive metals out of my motherboard? Basically I'm asking: any products to stay away from?



Stay away from kits.  Most will only match the best air-coolers on a socket 775.  They will not get you where you need to go with a 1366.  Get one of the CPU blocks I suggested and a Swiftech MCP655 pump or any other based on the Laing-D5, plus the radiator and fan combo of your choosing. 

Also, don't get sucked into buying any special fluid.  A waste of money and won't work any better than distilled water and a few drops of anti-algae fluid.  I use straight distilled water and a couple of tablespoons of "water-wetter".  Water wetter is used in race cars to lower the surface tension of the water which allows better contact with the metal of the block and radiator.  Can make a diff of 20 degrees in a car.  Since I use black tubes, I don't worry about algae.  (Copper is a natural algaecide, and black tubes equals no light.)


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm saving a bunch of this into a text document that will be placed on my desktop, and e-mailed to myself at work. Now that the air cooler is working sufficiently, I'll have a bit more time to gather all the water cooling components (for cheaper than new pricing). Not to mention there are some great tips in here that I'll definitely use.

The water cooling has been moved to less urgent but still wanted. I may be able to get more out of my i7. The nice thing about these -bigadv work units, is you'll see a very big increase in points the faster they get done.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone found a way to eliminate the lag in XP?  If so, I could pick up a cheap G92 card or two to put in my parents rig, and run it/them about 15 hours a day.  Not the best, but as I said, I have the folding bug and need an upgrade


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally sent my XFX GTX 260 in for RMA last week.  Today I recieved two emails, the first one telling me that it was recieved, and the second one said that the testing dept. found the card defective.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Good luck, I hope you get one that works 
BTW, thanks again for the ~50k points!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks like El Fiendo got his big WU.  I just saw his last update at Kakoa stats was almost 63k.  Congrats


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> It looks like El Fiendo got his big WU.  I just saw his last update at Kakoa stats was almost 63k.  Congrats



Yep, that's gonna move him up the ranks for sure. I think Bogmali is gonna give it a try also. Way to go guy's!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think Bogmali is gonna give it a try also. Way to go guy's!




Last I checked mine was at 96%  Should see it tonight or tomorrows EOC

There are two types of big WU's out there, a 7 core and an 8 core. I'm doing the 8 core one with my 920 D0 clocked at 3.8Ghz.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 10, 2009)

I did get the big WU. Though its not as big as it could be, as there was some downtime. It looks like it'll be earning me around 23k with the i7 alone. 

I'm currently running the 7 core client (leaving 1 open for 3 GTX 260s) at 4.01GHz. Bogi, what's your memory at? I read somewhere that memory MHz effects the PPD more than the CPU clock does.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2009)

I had a rig that kept crashing today. I had to tear it down & re-assembled it. Seems OK now, but I will be short 25K for the next 24hrs. Keep up the great work guys!!!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow,  either these new jobs are producing better ppd,  or my 9800gtx under server 2008 r2 x64 is making more ppd..  7k points by 9pm,  I could hit 8k for a total!  I have it oced,  but not to the max.  Interesting!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  either these new jobs are producing better ppd,  or my 9800gtx under server 2008 r2 x64 is making more ppd..  7k points by 9pm,  I could hit 8k for a total!  I have it oced,  but not to the max.  Interesting!



i installed it, but couldnt stand the fiddling, coming from XP
Respect for your convenience


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I did get the big WU. Though its not as big as it could be, as there was some downtime. It looks like it'll be earning me around 23k with the i7 alone.
> 
> I'm currently running the 7 core client (leaving 1 open for 3 GTX 260s) at 4.01GHz. Bogi, what's your memory at? I read somewhere that memory MHz effects the PPD more than the CPU clock does.



I'm doing the 8 core one and my memory is set to 4800 or 4900 I believe and I'm also running my regular GPU's in that machine (2 GTX260 192SP). My OC is at 3.8Ghz right now until I get me some better RAM kits


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2009)

Well,  the 9800gtx is on my server,  so a server os is the only way to go.  Just didn't expect a point increase because of it!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be looking for a gtx280 or 285 in a little over a month from now.  I guess used is best,  and even then I may have to do it in two payments.  I really need a backup card.  Preferably someone in Canada, as that is cheapest and easiest.  I have paypal,  and again that works best for Canada.  Paypal xfers,  even instant,  take over a week to the states.  I actually wouldn't mind a 2nd 280,  as I could try to sli it with the modded driver on my p45!  If you think you may have something like that in a month or so,  and don't need to sell it fast,  please let me know.  I have too many bills right now to do it immediately.  I'd love to see what 2 280s could pump for ppd even if its just a few hours at a time..!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2009)

Decisions, decisions.  My local Fry's has the new 95 watt PII 945 (yes, 945, not the 965) and Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD4P for $200!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

My output is going to be down a bit today, I took some time off from folding to game


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone know if there's a TPU b.o.i.n.c.i.n.g group?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2009)

Just a little one:http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## bogmali (Dec 12, 2009)

SummerDays said:


> Anyone know if there's a TPU b.o.i.n.c.i.n.g group?



Yup and a "small" WCG group of guys

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

my numbers should be going back up to about normal now. I have all 3 of the 8800GT's running now but still don't have the 8800GTS running again  thats only about 5k less then normal


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my numbers should be going back up to about normal now. I have all 3 of the 8800GT's running now but still don't have the 8800GTS running again  thats only about 5k less then normal



Glad to hear most of your cards are up and folding again!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad to hear most of your cards are up and folding again!



thanks 

best part is i have 8800GT's SLI'ed on a P4


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> 
> best part is i have 8800GT's SLI'ed on a P4



Overkill much? 

My experience with my 9600GSOs was that more than 1 of them on the P4 I sent you made no difference on  a 750i.  Even at 4ghz.  So you have 2 8800GTs SLI'ed on a P4HT on an Intel 915 board?
This requires pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Overkill much?
> 
> My experience with my 9600GSOs was that more than 1 of them on the P4 I sent you made no difference on  a 750i.  Even at 4ghz.  So you have 2 8800GTs SLI'ed on a P4HT on an Intel 915 board?
> This requires pics


My setup 
P4 661 HT@3.78ghz 
2 8800GT's SLI-ed 
2gb DDR2 @426mhz(or something like that)
ECS 915p-A2(Intel 915 chipset)
700w OCZ 
2 random HHDs 

pics as you wish


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My setup
> P4 661 HT@3.78ghz
> 2 8800GT's SLI-ed
> 2gb DDR2 @426mhz(or something like that)
> ...



the board is pci-e 2.0????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the board is pci-e 2.0????



I don't think it is never looked at it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think it is never looked at it



why does gpu-z states that, otherwise?
one x16 and one x4... it may run without the tape`?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> why does gpu-z states that, otherwise?
> one x16 and one x4... it may run without the tape`?


i have no idea why it says that... It is running without tape the 2nd slot is just 4x while the first slot is 16x


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have no idea why it says that... It is running without tape the 2nd slot is just 4x while the first slot is 16x



mine says pci-e 2.0 x8 and only !pci-e! x8 in gpu-z.... lol?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mine says pci-e 2.0 x8 and only !pci-e! x8 in gpu-z.... lol?



my board is a 915 chipset... The biostar is dead .. 
i don't know why yours would say that unless its a bug but yours should be running PCI-e 8x on all of them... 

btw are you still folding for me?my points look really low for having 5 8800GT's folding


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2009)

Well,  I may still try for the 285 if all is allowed...  What's with all the 1800 pointers,  my 9800gtx really doesn't need those!  I should see if setting it to smaller jobs helps...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I may still try for the 285 if all is allowed...  What's with all the 1800 pointers,  my 9800gtx really doesn't need those!  I should see if setting it to smaller jobs helps...



don't waste your time the smaller jobs doesn't do any good.. Also i bet your 9800GTX does better then my 8800GT's


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh well,  I'll let it crank along then,  it ocs pretty good...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my board is a 915 chipset... The biostar is dead ..
> i don't know why yours would say that unless its a bug but yours should be running PCI-e 8x on all of them...
> 
> btw are you still folding for me?my points look really low for having 5 8800GT's folding



i still fold for you, like usual. i even eleminated the sudden crashes on one of the 9500 gt´s... i put my other 9500 gt in, so the other will be probably flash rmad tomorrow, maybe for a gt220 (bought it at local shop,luckily).
but it still folds, even if it doesnt game stable anymore.
i have running one 8800 gt most times, and sometimes also 2, but i must admit, that i gamed a lot, yesterday, so there may be a little downtime.
sorry for that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i still fold for you, like usual. i even eleminated the sudden crashes on one of the 9500 gt´s... i put my other 9500 gt in, so the other will be probably flash rmad tomorrow, maybe for a gt220 (bought it at local shop,luckily).
> but it still folds, even if it doesnt game stable anymore.
> i have running one 8800 gt most times, and sometimes also 2, but i must admit, that i gamed a lot, yesterday, so there may be a little downtime.
> sorry for that



thanks for folding for me. Don't worry about gaming. have your fun bro  I know i didn't help numbers much as i had the 2 8800GT's down for hours setting up the new board(the ECS P915) also i had to shutdown the other GT because i needed the 1 slot card to run on the ECS board.... I want to get pie again but that can't happen till i get my main rig folding again...

How does this sound for a good gift for me 

New PSU (thinking a 750w Antec)
X2 240
another 8800GT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for folding for me. Don't worry about gaming. have your fun bro  I know i didn't help numbers much as i had the 2 8800GT's down for hours setting up the new board(the ECS P915) also i had to shutdown the other GT because i needed the 1 slot card to run on the ECS board.... I want to get pie again but that can't happen till i get my main rig folding again...
> 
> How does this sound for a good gift for me
> 
> ...



sounds good, but:
what about a new board?
another 8800 gt? youre sure?
you even got one more of them than me, if you doesnt want to sli them, i would have got me something DX11


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds good, but:
> what about a new board?
> another 8800 gt? youre sure?
> you even got one more of them than me, if you doesnt want to sli them, i would have got me something DX11



CP is sending me a Asrock 790GX

I was thinking another 8800GT for folding... I would have them like this
I would like something DX11 but don't have the money and sucks for folding. Unless i was to get a 5770 and put the CPU off for longer 
P4 rig: 2 8800GT(SLI'ed)
cruncher: 8800GTS
main 2 8800GT (SLI'ed)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2009)

El got another one!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP is sending me a Asrock 790GX
> 
> I was thinking another 8800GT for folding... I would have them like this
> I would like something DX11 but don't have the money and sucks for folding. Unless i was to get a 5770 and put the CPU off for longer
> ...



as long its only for folding, it should be quite nice

i could also use another 8800 gt... to exchage the 9500gt in my q9550 cruncher
do you game much pos? what do you game?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as long its only for folding, it should be quite nice
> 
> i could also use another 8800 gt... to exchage the 9500gt in my q9550 cruncher
> do you game much pos? what do you game?



I dont game much at all anymore.When i do its nfs(all of them) TDU, Crysis,FEAR,prototype killing floor,RCT3.. Just stuff like that. The SLI'ed 8800GTs can max them all out fine at 1280x1024(what i game at) I went from gaming everyday to gaming about 1-3times a month unless a game holds me to it till i beat it

maybe grab a PSU and a 5770 and let it fold. May not be as good as another GT but should give better FPS and will let me run DX11 games/benches and be easier on the PSU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I dont game much at all anymore.When i do its nfs(all of them) TDU, Crysis,FEAR,prototype killing floor,RCT3.. Just stuff like that. The SLI'ed 8800GTs can max them all out fine at 1280x1024(what i game at) I went from gaming everyday to gaming about 1-3times a month unless a game holds me to it till i beat it
> 
> maybe grab a PSU and a 5770 and let it fold. May not be as good as another GT but should give better FPS and will let me run DX11 games/benches and be easier on the PSU



its up to you... both have their use.
until now, i believe i will get me one of the newer 5xxx, when they come out. or one of the older, because they will drop in price severly


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent day folding for the team(*947k ppd*)! El Fiendo and Bogmali are really coming thru with the -bigadv WU on their i7's. If anyone has a Core i7 and wants to put some big numbers on the board for themselves and TPU, try the -bigadv work units. Remember, it for a great cause!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its up to you... both have their use.
> until now, i believe i will get me one of the newer 5xxx, when they come out. or one of the older, because they will drop in price severly



I am going to let my finger do the deciding. When i get my money in my hand i will get whatever i click on  i can spend months trying to pick what i want to buy but then when it comes time to buy i always change my mind. never once have i bought what i said i was going to...


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2009)

From what I am seeing on the -bigadv WUs is that the 7-core SMPs are getting more PPDs compared to the 8-core ones. This is confirmed by El's 50K+ PPD as oppose to my measly 25K+  Will do some research to see what's up and will switch to the 7 core one if this is the case


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Excellent day folding for the team(*947k ppd*)! El Fiendo and Bogmali are really coming thru with the -bigadv WU on their i7's. If anyone has a Core i7 and wants to put some big numbers on the board for themselves and TPU, try the -bigadv work units. Remember, it for a great cause!



Congrats team.  I saw quite a few of us pulling numbers higher than average.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 13, 2009)

CarolinaKSU, thank's for posting up 10k for the team today.


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> From what I am seeing on the -bigadv WUs is that the 7-core SMPs are getting more PPDs compared to the 8-core ones. This is confirmed by El's 50K+ PPD as oppose to my measly 25K+  Will do some research to see what's up and will switch to the 7 core one if this is the case




Its possible, but it doesn't sound plausible. Are you sure you completed 10 regular A2 cores without error under your folding passkey? Without that requirement you won't be earning the bonus.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Its possible, but it doesn't sound plausible. Are you sure you completed 10 regular A2 cores without error under your folding passkey? Without that requirement you won't be earning the bonus.




I think that may have something to do with it. I remember I started folding with the  7 core and then switched to the 8 core without completing the 10 1920 WUs. But I've completed 20 of them so far but I don't know if I got credit with my passkey.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to let my finger do the deciding. When i get my money in my hand i will get whatever i click on  i can spend months trying to pick what i want to buy but then when it comes time to buy i always change my mind. never once have i bought what i said i was going to...


maximum bang, for just a few bucks
i also always search for this


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 13, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> CarolinaKSU, thank's for posting up 10k for the team today.



Thx for the warm welcome from you and Buck Nasty! I had been meaning to getting around to joining up with you guys for a while now after I got my server built. Anyway, after the first day of everything going well, I have run into issues and have no clue whats wrong. I keep getting the error: Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE

I did some research into it and everything I could find pointed to an overclock being too high, but I am running both of my 8800 GTS's completely stock 

Any help would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Thx for the warm welcome from you and Buck Nasty! I had been meaning to getting around to joining up with you guys for a while now after I got my server built. Anyway, after the first day of everything going well, I have run into issues and have no clue whats wrong. I keep getting the error: Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
> 
> I did some research into it and everything I could find pointed to an overclock being too high, but I am running both of my 8800 GTS's completely stock
> 
> Any help would be hugely appreciated!



are you running them both in the same rig? Are they in SLI? what OS? Also are you using the console client? sorry for all the questions but i want to get some more info to try and help you  i too have had that problem hopefully yours is a simple fix like mine


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you running them both in the same rig? Are they in SLI? what OS? Also are you using the console client? sorry for all the questions but i want to get some more info to try and help you  i too have had that problem hopefully yours is a simple fix like mine



Yes I am running them in the same rig, non SLI, XP Pro 32bit, and using the system tray client.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Yes I am running them in the same rig, non SLI, XP Pro 32bit, and using the system tray client.



i recommend you use the console client to start with as it gives better PPD and doesn't cause as many problems... I assume you have the flags set(-gpu 0 -gpu 1). If you haven't already you need to extend the desktop to the 2nd card. Now if you don't have 2 monitors you will have to use a dummy plug. That is the only way i got my cards to fold under XP. If you can SLI them that is another way you can fold without a 2nd monitor or dummy plug... If that doesn't help post back and i will try to help some more... Thanks for folding for TPU and welcome to the team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2009)

What I had to do on XP was to use the console client, -gpu 0/1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80.  I also disabled SLI, but I don't know if that was necessary.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What I had to do on XP was to use the console client, -gpu 0/1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80.  I also disabled SLI, but I don't know if that was necessary.


I too did that. But i had to *enable* SLI to get them to work without 2 monitors


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I too did that. But i had to *enable* SLI to get them to work without 2 monitors



That's weird, when I had a pair of GSOs + the 8600GTS on XP Pro x32 I ran with 1 monitor on the first GSO and nothing on either the second GSO or the GTS.  SLI was disabled, and I folded on all 3 GPUs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> That's weird, when I had a pair of GSOs + the 8600GTS on XP Pro x32 I ran with 1 monitor on the first GSO and nothing on either the second GSO or the GTS.  SLI was disabled, and I folded on all 3 GPUs.



I agree it is weird but i seem to have alot of weird problems


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i recommend you use the console client to start with as it gives better PPD and doesn't cause as many problems... I assume you have the flags set(-gpu 0 -gpu 1). If you haven't already you need to extend the desktop to the 2nd card. Now if you don't have 2 monitors you will have to use a dummy plug. That is the only way i got my cards to fold under XP. If you can SLI them that is another way you can fold without a 2nd monitor or dummy plug... If that doesn't help post back and i will try to help some more... Thanks for folding for TPU and welcome to the team



i try to make the second card usable without a second screen... i had to give it back to its owner (was only borrowed). any tips, or flags, that might bring it to run,without it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i try to make the second card usable without a second screen... i had to give it back to its owner (was only borrowed). any tips, or flags, that might bring it to run,without it?



so one of the GTs wasn't yours? The way i got mine to work was set the flags

for the GPU in the 2nd slot i set

```
-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80 -local
```

for the GPU in the 1st slot i set

```
-gpu 0 -local
```
and then *ENABLED SLI * and it gave me no problems after that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so one of the GTs wasn't yours? The way i got mine to work was set the flags
> 
> for the GPU in the 2nd slot i set
> 
> ...


it works! both fold away, with the forcegpu and local commands
but....
on 353 point WU´s
i only get
5545 ppd
and
3860 ppd???
is this normal?
the clients seem to react a little better, if i stop crunching?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it works! both fold away, with the forcegpu and local commands
> but....
> on 353 point WU´s
> i only get
> ...



if your using the rig the first card will have lower points... And stopping crunching frees the CPU clocks for it to feed alittle more info to the GPUs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if your using the rig the first card will have lower points... And stopping crunching frees the CPU clocks for it to feed alittle more info to the GPUs



so everything is pretty normal?
are there flags, to minimize the cpu use, and to maximize output?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so everything is pretty normal?
> are there flags, to minimize the cpu use, and to maximize output?



for nvidia they don't do any good. ATI they help alot. but yes it is mostly normal


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it works! both fold away, with the forcegpu and local commands
> but....
> on 353 point WU´s
> i only get
> ...


Are you running the console client? When you set it up, did you set the priority to low or idle. Low is actually higher than idle in F@H. Make sure both are set to low and WCG will scavenge an cycles left over.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are you running the console client? When you set it up, did you set the priority to low or idle. Low is actually higher than idle in F@H. Make sure both are set to low and WCG will scavenge an cycles left over.



thanks, i just try that now


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks, i just try that now



I have my client set to Idle and it works great along with WCG


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I have my client set to Idle and it works great along with WCG



strangely enough.... both folders were set at 70% power? lol?
i never did that... what could be the reason for it beeing self adjusting?


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 13, 2009)

edit: double post


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, I am still extremely new to this, I have looked high and low for a guide to using the console client with 2 GPU's and cant really find anything, even the guide from F@H at Stanford say to use the systray 

Does anyone have a link to a guide that I could use to get this set up again? 

Also i took a couple of screenshots if that would help, sorry I'm a complete n00b about the whole thing so far


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Okay, I am still extremely new to this, I have looked high and low for a guide to using the console client with 2 GPU's and cant really find anything, even the guide from F@H at Stanford say to use the systray
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a guide that I could use to get this set up again?
> 
> ...



i never knew, you can sli different cores. you seem to be able to do it. tried that already?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Okay, I am still extremely new to this, I have looked high and low for a guide to using the console client with 2 GPU's and cant really find anything, even the guide from F@H at Stanford say to use the systray
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a guide that I could use to get this set up again?
> 
> ...



I take it you've tried extending the display onto both cards (you either need 2 monitors or dummy plugs, there's a guide here for making dummy plugs)

Also, did you remember the -gpu0 and -gpu1 (might be -gpu 0 and -gpu 1) flags?
And are the machine IDs different (any numbers are fine as long as they aren't the same, so 1 and 12 would be just as good as 1 & 2 or 2 & 4)


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I take it you've tried extending the display onto both cards (you either need 2 monitors or dummy plugs, there's a guide here for making dummy plugs)
> 
> Also, did you remember the -gpu0 and -gpu1 (might be -gpu 0 and -gpu 1) flags?
> And are the machine IDs different (any numbers are fine as long as they aren't the same, so 1 and 12 would be just as good as 1 & 2 or 2 & 4)



Yes I have extended the desktop to the 2nd card, but I do not have a dummy plug. The machine id's are both different per the settings in actual F@H clients themselves. 

And you mean where you create a shortcut on the desktop to the client and you add -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 to the target and start in boxes in the shortcut properties right?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Yes I have extended the desktop to the 2nd card, but I do not have a dummy plug. The machine id's are both different per the settings in actual F@H clients themselves.
> 
> And you mean where you create a shortcut on the desktop to the client and you add -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 to the target and start in boxes in the shortcut properties right?



yep, after the quotation marks indicating the .exe file, add -gpu 0 to the first GPU and -gpu 1 to the second


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> yep, after the quotation marks indicating the .exe file, add -gpu 0 to the first GPU and -gpu 1 to the second



Yup, already did that as well. This is very frustrating since it worked just fine for the first day and a half and now is completely screwed up


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Yup, already did that as well. This is very frustrating since it worked just fine for the first day and a half and now is completely screwed up



Try deleting both of the GPU folders, re-downloading the F@H GPU console client from Stanford, unzipping it, making 2 copies, and setting up the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags in the configuration window (when it asks if you want to configure advanced settings or whatever, say yes and then in the extra flags place or whatever enter the gpu flags.  and remember the machine IDs; the default is 2 so set at least 1 of them to something else)

Sometimes when something isn't working you just have to start from scratch


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Try deleting both of the GPU folders, re-downloading the F@H GPU console client from Stanford, unzipping it, making 2 copies, and setting up the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags in the configuration window (when it asks if you want to configure advanced settings or whatever, say yes and then in the extra flags place or whatever enter the gpu flags.  and remember the machine IDs; the default is 2 so set at least 1 of them to something else)
> 
> Sometimes when something isn't working you just have to start from scratch


I agree with [Ion], delete all prior installs and re-install with the *console client*. You will see increased ppd and stability.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Try deleting both of the GPU folders, re-downloading the F@H GPU console client from Stanford, unzipping it, making 2 copies, and setting up the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags in the configuration window (when it asks if you want to configure advanced settings or whatever, say yes and then in the extra flags place or whatever enter the gpu flags.  and remember the machine IDs; the default is 2 so set at least 1 of them to something else)
> 
> Sometimes when something isn't working you just have to start from scratch



Okay, I have reinstalled using the console client only and am still getting the unstable_machine error. I did everything as said above and also tried just running the one client by itself after I got it setup. It is getting to 1 or 2% and then gives the error and starts looping


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Okay, I have reinstalled using the console client only and am still getting the unstable_machine error. I did everything as said above and also tried just running the one client by itself after I got it setup. It is getting to 1 or 2% and then gives the error and starts looping



have you tried to underclock them?
does this solve the error?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Okay, I have reinstalled using the console client only and am still getting the unstable_machine error.



Look at your display setup. It should list 4 different display monitors. Remember each one of those 8800GTS has 2 DVI outputs. The main GPU is the one your monitor is hooked up to and outputs are numbered 1 and 2, the secondary GPU will have outputs 3 and 4. Make sure you *extend one of the secondary GPUs output* and *not the 2nd output from the main GPU* otherwise you're trying to fold two cores on a single core GPU that's why you're getting the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error from one while the other is just fine This happened to me several times


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> have you tried to underclock them?
> does this solve the error?



No I haven't tried that yet, however I tried it one more time and have a new error, it ran longer this time at least, it got to 10% 






This is different than the other errors that said unstable_machine as Ive never seen that NAMS detected on GPU before..

I really would like to help the cause and have some fun with my equipment but it's getting to where it is more trouble than its worth..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> No I haven't tried that yet, however I tried it one more time and have a new error, it ran longer this time at least, it got to 10%
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/console.png
> 
> ...



the temperatures of the cards are fine, i suppose? 
how old is your psu?


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Look at your display setup. It should list 4 different display monitors. Remember each one of those 8800GTS has 2 DVI outputs. The main GPU is the one your monitor is hooked up to and outputs are numbered 1 and 2, the secondary GPU will have outputs 3 and 4. Make sure you *extend one of the secondary GPUs output* and *not the 2nd output from the main GPU* otherwise you're trying to fold two cores on a single core GPU that's why you're getting the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error from one while the other is just fine This happened to me several times



Yeah I checked that too, however it is BOTH clients that are giving me the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2009)

CariolinaKSU, are you running XP drivers based on your GPU-Z screen shot? Also try removing the GPU's from the PCI slots and re-installing the cards.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> CariolinaKSU, are you running XP drivers based on your GPU-Z screen shot?



Correct, since I'm using XP on this rig 

Could it be that I'm using really new drivers and F@H just doesnt like this particular release? And if so, do you know of a version that works best for folding? I could care less about gaming as this box is just being used as a server anyway


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Correct, since I'm using XP on this rig
> 
> Could it be that I'm using really new drivers and F@H just doesnt like this particular release? And if so, do you know of a version that works best for folding? I could care less about gaming as this box is just being used as a server anyway


i would say, the best would be, to work your way down, too see, if it might make any differences. with ATI drivers, it happened every 2 updates


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Correct, since I'm using XP on this rig
> 
> Could it be that I'm using really new drivers and F@H just doesnt like this particular release? And if so, do you know of a version that works best for folding? I could care less about gaming as this box is just being used as a server anyway



182.50 is supposed to be the best for XP, the only reason I'm using 192.62 is Nvidia didn't have the 182 drivers for Windows 7.  However, on my old XP box, I ran the 182.50 drivers for tri-GPU folding


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

I had this problem also... Try redoing the flags and if you can plug a 2nd monitor into the 2nd card and try it that way.. This has me confused


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the temperatures of the cards are fine, i suppose?
> how old is your psu?



The temps on the cards haven't gotten above 75c when folding according to EVGA Precision so that should be fine. The PSU is a Corsair 620HX and isn't even 2 years old


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 182.50 is supposed to be the best for XP, the only reason I'm using 192.62 is Nvidia didn't have the 182 drivers for Windows 7.  However, on my old XP box, I ran the 182.50 drivers for tri-GPU folding


Correct, 182.50 was best for XP, but not with different shaders count cores. The 191.xx and up are best for that.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 182.50 is supposed to be the best for XP, the only reason I'm using 192.62 is Nvidia didn't have the 182 drivers for Windows 7.  However, on my old XP box, I ran the 182.50 drivers for tri-GPU folding



Thx, I'll give that a shot and see what happens, as well as delete the console again and start over just to be sure


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> The temps on the cards haven't gotten above 75c when folding according to EVGA Precision so that should be fine. The PSU is a Corsair 620HX and isn't even 2 years old



75c is on the warm side, but still well within reasonable range, my 8800GT folds at 80C+ most of the time, often going a bit above 85c

I think I can safely say that neither your temperatures or your power supply is the problem


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

Just tried again with the new (old) drivers and deleting any traces I could find of the client and reinstalling and... more unstable_machine errors 

I really am at a loss, I'm going to try to make a vga dummy dongle tommorow and also pull one of the cards out and see if i can at least get it to fold on its own at least. Very very frustrating...


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

Well all is not lost.. I decided to try out F@H on my main gaming rig and use the GTX 280 to fold a little and see if it would work. Of course, no issues at all, even with Vista 

I would like to keep the higher output of the 280 all the time, but this rig is in my room and theres no way i can sleep with all the fans and lights on all the time hence why I would much much rather get the server up and running!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 14, 2009)

do you have any of your cards overclocked? i had simler errors when my gpu was overclocked by 80mhz even tho everything else runs fine.

i use ati so not sure if nvidia has same probs with drivers but i also had the unstable machine problems using drivers 9.9's and 9.10's where as 9.8's and the new 9.11's work perfect.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 14, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> do you have any of your cards overclocked? i had simler errors when my gpu was overclocked by 80mhz even tho everything else runs fine.
> 
> i use ati so not sure if nvidia has same probs with drivers but i also had the unstable machine problems using drivers 9.9's and 9.10's where as 9.8's and the new 9.11's work perfect.



Nope, nothing is overclocked in that rig.

However... I spoke wayyy too soon on saying there were no problems folding on the gaming pc: I now have HORRIBLE lag in Vista when opening an explorer window for My Computer or whatever. Browsing and opening up GPU-Z and whatnot were just fine, however as soon as I went towards My Computer, the whole thing came to a standstill... _Now_ I'm really at a loss and about to just say screw the whole thing 

But I still have it in me to fix the issue at hand and overcome the challenge and get this thing to work


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 14, 2009)

its anoying when it all seems to go wrong for no reason, i thought i had broke my card when i first started getting errors in the client. after weeks of messing and even a format turns out it was the drivers.

wish i could help you out more but i havent used F@H and nvidia cards.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I have yet another card in my arsenal. The GeForce 210 (~9400 GT) is back in my main rig, but in a PCIe 2.0 x1 slot after I did this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110528

So, I have 2 9800 GTs in my x16 slots and now a GeForce 210 x1 in my main rig (and don't forget the 8600m GT in my laptop).


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

What's you estimated PPD for everything?
Assuming the G210 isn't slowed down much for F@H by the x1 slot (it shouldn't be it's a slow card), you should be able to get ~750 PPD (what my 9300 got)


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 15, 2009)

*We're number 14*

I was fooling around with the stats sites when I looked at TPU's 24 hour average as a team.  We're number 14!  






Way to go team TPU!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 15, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I was fooling around with the stats sites when I looked at TPU's 24 hour average as a team.  We're number 14!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/24 hour.jpg
> 
> Way to go team TPU!



Nice to note that we have the least active users of all the other groups on that list.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Nice to note that we have the least active users of all the other groups on that list.



That's actually the scary part.  If one of our pieces goes down, we go way down.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What's you estimated PPD for everything?
> Assuming the G210 isn't slowed down much for F@H by the x1 slot (it shouldn't be it's a slow card), you should be able to get ~750 PPD (what my 9300 got)



9800 GT 1  1888pt 94% 666/1666/950 =  3856 est.
9800 GT 2    353pt 98% 650/1600/950 =  5545 est.
GeForce 210 353pt 74% 589/1402/400 =  828 est.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 15, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's actually the scary part.  If one of our pieces goes down, we go way down.



Yeah, I miss mx500 kicking my butt in ppd.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Nice to note that we have the least active users of all the other groups on that list.



it shows we aren't a big team but we are a dedicated team. Its impressive that we have moved up so much when we have so few active users


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 15, 2009)

Damnit i am an idiot  kicks self, got myself windows 7 ultimate 64bit so had to format the pc, i get everything setup and for some reason i put the wrong team number in my client lol, my low end ati only does maybe 380 points max on any work unit, and its gone to another team bahh hum bug lol.

all back to normal now so will be folding again when i goto bed, its not much but i got almost 4k for the team woo.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

It appears as if the Canucks have re-appeared as a threat:




12 months wouldn't be bad, I'm sure we could up our production enough in that period of time that we wouldn't get overtaken if that was the case.
However, HCF's "Points last 24 hours" is over 100k higher than their average:




......essentially meaning that we have ~1 month before they plow us over


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 16, 2009)

It's currently showing as a 3.7 month overtake, however I expect that to change. They will likely remain on our list, though. 

What's more is the propaganda machine is running. I didn't take the time to correct any of the half truths, mainly because I didn't really care enough to.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> It's currently showing as a 3.7 month overtake, however I expect that to change. They will likely remain on our list, though.
> 
> What's more is the propaganda machine is running. I didn't take the time to correct any of the half truths, mainly because I didn't really care enough to.



Do you have some planned upgrades for the near future?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL, I must have some kind aura on me to get those people in there so uneasy and worried


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> LOL, I must have some kind aura on me to get those people in there so uneasy and worried



*Nice Speedo Bogi!*


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2009)

I have swapped a few CPU's over from WCG to SMP. Should be about 8k+ boost of PPD. I am literally on the fence about going Core i7(sitting in my Newegg cart). Do you guys see any problems running a x3440 as opposed to a 860/920 on -bigadv wu's?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have swapped a few CPU's over from WCG to SMP. Should be about 8k+ boost of PPD. I am literally on the fence about going Core i7(sitting in my Newegg cart). Do you guys see any problems running a x3440 as opposed to a 860/920 on -bigadv wu's?



Nope, as long as it's got 8 threads I believe it should work fine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2009)

Since you brought it up, Buck, I have a question.  I believe that El mentioned that memory speeds might be very important for -bigadv , so would the i7 extreme processors be better because of their 6.4 GT/s vs. 4.8 GT/s QPI speed?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Since you brought it up, Buck, I have a question.  I believe that El mentioned that memory speeds might be very important for -bigadv , so would the i7 extreme processors be better because of their 6.4 GT/s vs. 4.8 GT/s QPI speed?



Very good point you have brought up. I have to confirm that since this rig is only for folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's a $681 question.  More if it means moving from S1156 to S1366.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a cheap used 9800gtx non plus readily,  pref in Canada?  And anyone know if that sli fix works on a p5q deluxe mobo?  Need some cheap muscle until I can swing a 285.....
And yes,  my stupid 280 is finished...  stupid stupid card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have to confirm that since this rig is only for folding.


  Maybe better to get a dual CPU MOBO with lesser CPU's?

  Mx500torid, Mike047


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> And anyone know if that sli fix works on a p5q deluxe mobo?



Nope.  Crossfire only.  That doesn't mean you can't stick two cards in it and fold on them however. 



johnspack said:


> And yes,  my stupid 280 is finished...  stupid stupid card.



Sorry about your loss.  I just lost my P5Q Pro M/B.  Going to go to a 1156.  (No loss to the team, I wasn't using it for folding anyway.)


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Anyone know where I can get a cheap used 9800gtx non plus readily,  pref in Canada?  And anyone know if that sli fix works on a p5q deluxe mobo?  Need some cheap muscle until I can swing a 285.....
> And yes,  my stupid 280 is finished...  stupid stupid card.



There is a GTS 250 in the FS section, and its just a bios flash away from your 9800GTX+


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats the problem,  it's a 9800gtx,  not a 9800gtx+,  not sure if those work together.....
Guess I'll just have to wait for my 285,  oh well....    In the meantime,  I'll try to squeeze out some more wus on my 9800gtx,  which is now my main gpu.....
Pray for my new 285....


----------



## msgclb (Dec 16, 2009)

Last week I was going to purchase one of those new PS3 systems but I got distracted. First my wireless router crapped out, then my printer started acting up and finally my coffee maker took a leak.

A few hours ago I returned from shopping and found that I had 4 rigs down. As I restarted them I found that one of my i7 rigs rebooted. At this point I believe that I've got 3 rigs back up running 5 GPUs but 1 i7 rig is still down with 1 GPU.

Do any of you have a PS3 working for TPU? I didn't have folding in mind when I first considered a PS3.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Thats the problem,  it's a 9800gtx,  not a 9800gtx+,  not sure if those work together.....
> Guess I'll just have to wait for my 285,  oh well....    In the meantime,  I'll try to squeeze out some more wus on my 9800gtx,  which is now my main gpu.....
> Pray for my new 285....



My fault I thought I read a "+" in your post. You are correct, they will not run together in SLI.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2009)

How do you think this would work for -bigadv?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Last week I was going to purchase one of those new PS3 systems but I got distracted. First my wireless router crapped out, then my printer started acting up and finally my coffee maker took a leak.
> 
> A few hours ago I returned from shopping and found that I had 4 rigs down. As I restarted them I found that one of my i7 rigs rebooted. At this point I believe that I've got 3 rigs back up running 5 GPUs but 1 i7 rig is still down with 1 GPU.
> 
> Do any of you have a PS3 working for TPU? I didn't have folding in mind when I first considered a PS3.



I have a PS3 folding.  It does about 950ppd.  With about 400 of the 251pt wu's, it's folded for over 100k for TPU.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How do you think this would work for -bigadv?



If you wait for next year, the bloomfiled hexacores are coming out with hyperthreadings


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> If you wait for next year, the bloomfiled hexacores are coming out with hyperthreadings



But one of those will cost as much as this motherboard + 4 quad core processors!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

is there anyway to make F@H GPU client download a few WUs ahead of time?
i am having problems with my network that i can't get fixed till later so 2 computers have to connect using the same ethernet(so both can't have it at the same time) So i need to know if a few WUs can be downloaded so it can go overnight and part of the day without internet and still fold.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How do you think this would work for -bigadv?



i'm sure it would I don't see any reason why it wouldn't


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is there anyway to make F@H GPU client download a few WUs ahead of time?
> i am having problems with my network that i can't get fixed till later so 2 computers have to connect using the same ethernet(so both can't have it at the same time) So i need to know if a few WUs can be downloaded so it can go overnight and part of the day without internet and still fold.



Unfortunately, this is not possible AFAIK, which is one of the reasons I prefer WCG; I can set the computer to download 3 days of work and then leave it disconnected until then. 

However, if anyone can figure out a way around this, I would love to know.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2009)

My xmas wish...  my palit 280 rma comes back as a 285.  My deal with another member here goes through and I have a 2nd 285.  Sli and folding fun anyone?!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

johnspack said:


> My xmas wish...  my palit 280 rma comes back as a 285.  My deal with another member here goes through and I have a 2nd 285.  Sli and folding fun anyone?!


Is Palit accepting the RMA?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe better to get a dual CPU MOBO with lesser CPU's?
> 
> Mx500torid, Mike047



That is alot of point's gone without them. I have a 1980 KX 125, and pelts if you guys come back and fold.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't know if Palit will,  but my original card is still under warranty until Sept 2010,  so they should!  I'm going to beg them for a gtx285 this time.  If it takes 3+ months like last time,  the 3rd card might die after the warranty,  I really don't want that.  In the meantime,  I'm just trying to get a replacement card,  also a 285.  Maybe now the carnage will end!


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 17, 2009)

Speaking of carnage, have a look at the afternoon pie.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

i got pie again (atleast for now) when i get the GTX260 it should help alot with getting pie...how many points does a GTX260 get(IDK if its the 216 or 192)


damn you beat buck so far


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got pie again (atleast for now) when i get the GTX260 it should help alot with getting pie...how many points does a GTX260 get(IDK if its the 216 or 192)
> 
> 
> damn you beat buck so far



Probably about 8-9k OC'ed, at least I think that's what Buck Nasty said his get


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Speaking of carnage, have a look at the afternoon pie.



OMG, very nice El Fiendo! It looks like i was a victim of a drive-by. I want to see more members ahead of me in the future.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got pie again (atleast for now) when i get the GTX260 it should help alot with getting pie...how many points does a GTX260 get(IDK if its the 216 or 192)
> 
> 
> damn you beat buck so far



you offer any good clocking 8800 gt? if my BFG doesnt clock better with the accellero,i will surely flip out!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you offer any good clocking 8800 gt? if my BFG doesnt clock better with the accellero,i will surely flip out!



if your asking if i am going to sell any card.. The answer is no(sorry). I am trying to get the GSO from hat that he won in the contest... If it doesn't clock any better... There is always that voltmod that i showed you 

btw my GTs all are clocked at 700/1800/900(c/s/m)


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, very nice El Fiendo! It looks like i was a victim of a drive-by. I want to see more members ahead of me in the future.



My driveby managed to miss you completely, only succeeding in making you duck, and then also run out of gas about 50 meters down the road. I give it another couple of hours until you're knocking on the driver's side window with a shotgun in hand.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if your asking if i am going to sell any card.. The answer is no(sorry). I am trying to get the GSO from hat that he won in the contest... If it doesn't clock any better... There is always that voltmod that i showed you
> 
> btw my GTs all are clocked at 700/1800/900(c/s/m)



the problem is: i need good gaming/folding clocks. and the 8800 scale well with memory in games, if im not wrong... how about 8800 gts mem controller dieing because the mem was clocked above 1000 mhz? is that a myth,or truth?

ah, i fear the voltmod!
i even fear to put on that accellero atm 
have to protect me from sudden panic, to not destroy something


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the problem is: i need good gaming/folding clocks. and the 8800 scale well with memory in games, if im not wrong... how about 8800 gts mem controller dieing because the mem was clocked above 1000 mhz? is that a myth,or truth?
> 
> ah, i fear the voltmod!
> i even fear to put on that accellero atm
> have to protect me from sudden panic, to not destroy something



i think it is just a myth because i ran mine above 1000mhz for the games that needed alittle more power and benched at over 1000mhz and have yet to have a problem..

voltmods CAN go wrong but just be careful


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think it is just a myth because i ran mine above 1000mhz for the games that needed alittle more power and benched at over 1000mhz and have yet to have a problem..
> 
> voltmods CAN go wrong but just be careful



1050 24/7 are stable, but i dont want the EVGA to die
it can even do 1100,may be samsung and not crapmonda
as said, the damn BFG is a brick, compared to the Evga
im always shaking and sweating cold, when performing even a pencil mod
ever killed a part due to a fault you did?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1050 24/7 are stable, but i dont want the EVGA to die
> it can even do 1100,may be samsung and not crapmonda
> as said, the damn BFG is a brick, compared to the Evga
> im always shaking and sweating cold, when performing even a pencil mod
> *ever killed a part due to a fault* you did?



i'm sure its not the answer you want to hear.. Many times. Killed a few 7900GS 2mobos few sticks of ram. Had a few PSUs die from the stress of high voltage bench runs(voltmodded GPU+1.7vCPU+2.5vram+Xclio PSU=FAIL) but if it helps any now that i am older and use my brain when i do things like that i haven't killed anything. I have voltmodded 2 8800GTs 3 7900GS and out of them i killed 2 of the 7900GS (i was 15 then) and didn't kill any of the 8800GTs. 

ust take your time and don't go crazy and be like "ZOMG VOLTMOD *turns pot* ZOMG 1.5v! AWW OCP..*turns pot to higher resistance* FAIL I killed my card  "lol just do that and you should be good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm sure its not the answer you want to hear.. Many times. Killed a few 7900GS 2mobos few sticks of ram. Had a few PSUs die from the stress of high voltage bench runs(voltmodded GPU+1.7vCPU+2.5vram+Xclio PSU=FAIL) but if it helps any now that i am older and use my brain when i do things like that i haven't killed anything. I have voltmodded 2 8800GTs 3 7900GS and out of them i killed 2 of the 7900GS (i was 15 then) and didn't kill any of the 8800GTs.
> 
> ust take your time and don't go crazy and be like "ZOMG VOLTMOD *turns pot* ZOMG 1.5v! AWW OCP..*turns pot to higher resistance* FAIL I killed my card  "lol just do that and you should be good



nah, what you told me is fine. you wrecked something yourself,so you are truly more careful than before 
im currently fitting the accelero,universal glue seems to work fine with the mx2... i hope that doesnt isolate anything, but we will see... the stock cooler is shit so far, im glad i can remove it. the core was only 80% covered in paste, the edges were up to 3 mm free
wonder she overclocked even so much


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nah, what you told me is fine. you wrecked something yourself,so you are truly more careful than before
> im currently fitting the accelero,universal glue seems to work fine with the mx2... i hope that doesnt isolate anything, but we will see... the stock cooler is shit so far, im glad i can remove it. the core was only 80% covered in paste, the edges were up to 3 mm free
> wonder she overclocked even so much



good luck i hope it works for you. My core had too much TIM on it so i think that is why mine was running so hot. Now the Nvidia branded 8800GT has been running in the low-mid 70c's with fan on 75% so i'm ok with that for now.(not that i have a choice the board it is in can't use a dual slot cooler with the card in the first slot


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good luck i hope it works for you. My core had too much TIM on it so i think that is why mine was running so hot. Now the Nvidia branded 8800GT has been running in the low-mid 70c's with fan on 75% so i'm ok with that for now.(not that i have a choice the board it is in can't use a dual slot cooler with the card in the first slot



the leaf blower cooler from the evga is single slot, and cools VERY efficiently, and also very silent. maybe you can find one used?
how long should i let the heatsinks "dry"?
i waited half an hour after glueing/MXing the card, then sticked it in.
idle is 38/38 (core) 27/26 (PCB)  and 30/30 (memory) atm. can i loadtest so soon after completition? i fear the sinks may come off


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the leaf blower cooler from the evga is single slot, and cools VERY efficiently, and also very silent. maybe you can find one used?
> how long should i let the heatsinks "dry"?
> i waited half an hour after glueing/MXing the card, then sticked it in.
> idle is 38/38 (core) 27/26 (PCB)  and 30/30 (memory) atm. can i loadtest so soon after completition? i fear the sinks may come off



go ahead and load test it.. Just watch temps. also at 120c the card SHOULD shutoff to save its self. I'm not going to mess with the cooler on the nvidia card it does its job fine for me  also what did you glue?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> go ahead and load test it.. Just watch temps. also at 120c the card SHOULD shutoff to save its self. I'm not going to mess with the cooler on the nvidia card it does its job fine for me  also what did you glue?



UHU Extra Alleskleber (Universal Glue)





soft,elastic stuff, you always can rip of in the case of emergency. i followed your method, lets hope it also works for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> UHU Extra Alleskleber (Universal Glue)
> http://buero-schule-basteln.at/osCommerce/images/UHU46015.JPG
> 
> soft,elastic stuff, you always can rip of in the case of emergency. i followed your method, lets hope it also works for me



good luck. I will check back tomorrow after school. I have a headache and feel sick so off to bed. Gnight


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good luck. I will check back tomorrow after school. I have a headache and feel sick so off to bed. Gnight



swine flus first symptoms. be aware of yourself, its still pandemic, even though mostly not deadly for people our age.
we dont want to loose a fellow,powerful cruncher/folder for weeks!
lets hope our lifes both better,eh?
good night,POS!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> swine flus first symptoms. be aware of yourself, its still pandemic, even though mostly not deadly for people our age.
> we dont want to loose a fellow,powerful cruncher/folder for weeks!
> lets hope our lifes both better,eh?
> good night,POS!


I don't think its swine flu but it could be possible. I think the feeling sick is from the pain pills and the headache...well i have alot of headaches for no reason. 
Thanks bro


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think its swine flu but it could be possible. I think the feeling sick is from the pain pills and the headache...well i have alot of headaches for no reason.
> Thanks bro



Pain pills can make you feel sick to your stomach.  

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2009)

Well,  nice,  I have a $500 doorstop: Products outside the initial warranty period
If your Palit product is outside of its initial warranty period, as covered by the original place of purchase, but is within the manufacturer warranty period (one year from date of purchase) ;  a lousy 1 year warranty?  I copied that right from Palit's rma section.  Nice xmas present eh?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 18, 2009)

Everyone, I'm sorry to announce that my dad has finally laid down the law and I have to stop folding for the time being.
However, I will be able to keep crunching with my laptop. Hopefully I will be able to start again soon


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats to the F@H team for surpassing the *200 Million Point* mark today!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  nice,  I have a $500 doorstop: Products outside the initial warranty period
> If your Palit product is outside of its initial warranty period, as covered by the original place of purchase, but is within the manufacturer warranty period (one year from date of purchase) ;  a lousy 1 year warranty?  I copied that right from Palit's rma section.  Nice xmas present eh?



Do they offer repair service?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't see much point in spending on safe shipping($60) and then the repair bill for a card that will just die again.  I'm seriously considering sli gtx260s,  as they tend to have a lower failure rate.  Found out I can get a gtx260 sp216 for $196can brand new,  dam nice price!  Still would like to try a gtx285 out,  have to figure this expensive junk out.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Everyone, I'm sorry to announce that my dad has finally laid down the law and I have to stop folding for the time being.
> However, I will be able to keep crunching with my laptop. Hopefully I will be able to start again soon



that sucks the big one. I hope that doesn't happen to me if it does that is alot of points gone


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats to the F@H team for surpassing the *200 Million Point* mark today!



Excellent work everyone, congratulations to everyone who helped TPU pass this incredible milestone!


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm back in the game! How does a 4850 compare to my old 9600 GT in terms of folding power?
And is folding on a 4650 worth it? (I'll be getting one quite soon).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I don't see much point in spending on safe shipping($60) and then the repair bill for a card that will just die again.  I'm seriously considering sli gtx260s,  as they tend to have a lower failure rate.  Found out I can get a gtx260 sp216 for $196can brand new,  dam nice price!  Still would like to try a gtx285 out,  have to figure this expensive junk out.....



Hopefully this isn't one of those US vs. Canada type of answers.

Why pay for "safe" shipping?  UPS covers all shipments for $100 here, so if they'd lose it, you'd at least have some cash for the next card.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'm back in the game! How does a 4850 compare to my old 9600 GT in terms of folding power?
> And is folding on a 4650 worth it? (I'll be getting one quite soon).



its worser in folding. sorry, i also owned both, and the 9600gt kicked the 4850 butt, folding wise ;-)


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its worser in folding. sorry, i also owned both, and the 9600gt kicked the 4850 butt, folding wise ;-)



Lamecakes... They really need to optimize the client for ATI, the 4850 should be ahead of the GT by miles! :shadedshu

Would there be any point in running a decent nVidia card in a PCI-E x1 slot? Thats the only other free slot my motherboard has. :\


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Lamecakes... They really need to optimize the client for ATI, the 4850 should be ahead of the GT by miles! :shadedshu



until they do that the 7000 series is surely on the market
a 4850 wont crack the 4000ppd on 353Wu´s, whereas an ordinary 8800gt does up to 6000 and eventually more... sucks balls, that you have to go Nvidia to fold


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh well, I guess its time for an upgrade anyway! How many PPD can I expect from a GTX 260 216? I'm getting about 2200 PPD with a 511 point WU on my 4850 clocked at 720/1100.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Oh well, I guess its time for an upgrade anyway! How many PPD can I expect from a GTX 260 216? I'm getting about 2200 PPD with a 511 point WU on my 4850 clocked at 720/1100.



Somewhere between 7500 and 9000 (depending on overclock and WU being folded)


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Somewhere between 7500 and 9000 (depending on overclock and WU being folded)



I am so getting one. Is L2 cache very important to F@H? I have the option of getting a Q8400 or an E8400, they're the same price, but the Q has less L2 cache (but more cores, so it could run more clients). I'm very tempted to get the Q8400 over the E8400.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Lamecakes... They really need to optimize the client for ATI, the 4850 should be ahead of the GT by miles! :shadedshu
> 
> Would there be any point in running a decent nVidia card in a PCI-E x1 slot? Thats the only other free slot my motherboard has. :\



Decent?  Don't know.  You may want to check out this post: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1676801&postcount=7211


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2009)

I am giving the 9600gso I won to my uncle (since I personally don't have any hardware capable of running it). He said he would give running F@H a shot, so I should be getting ~2000-2500PPD (it's not a 24/7 rig).


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Decent?  Don't know.  You may want to check out this post: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1676801&postcount=7211



By decent I was thinking of something like the 9600 GT Green Edition (no PCI-E power connector, vital for me). Just cutting the slot on my motherboard, instead of damaging the card. Real question is, does F@H require large amounts of bandwidth to the card?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2009)

Short answer is no.  I know performance is not hurt down to 4x.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't go down without a fight,  I will have a gtx260 or better within a month.  I will restart folding again.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Short answer is no.  I know performance is not hurt down to 4x.



Ok, scratch that plan. Until I get a GTX 260 I might just stick the 9600 GT back in this computer for better folding...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Oh well, I guess its time for an upgrade anyway! How many PPD can I expect from a GTX 260 216? I'm getting about 2200 PPD with a 511 point WU on my 4850 clocked at 720/1100.



Get the Giga SOC. I get between 7800 and 9500 (calculated) depending of WU, extra OC and use of GPU for other things (video streaming).


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Get the Giga SOC. I get between 7800 and 9500 (calculated) depending of WU, extra OC and use of GPU for other things (video streaming).



Out of my price range; I've found two options (Inno3D or Gainward) for AU$209, which is probably the cheapest I'll find them new. I could put a WTB up in the FS/FT section, once I get the money for upgrades.

EDIT:
I've put the 9600 GT back in this machine, PPD increase is ridiculous; I'm able to use both cores of my CPU for folding (ATI GPU2 used a whole core :shadedshu ), and the 9600 GT is getting about 3000-4000 PPD! Shaders clocked at 1920 MHz, RAM at 1090. All seems stable.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, my crappy PNY XLR8 9800 GT 1GB (55nm) that I bought at Bestbuy about a year ago might be dying, tested it yesterday with OCCT GPU and after about a minute it starts artifacting. Lowered the clocks down to 625/1575 (1.05v) and it seems to work fine. What a dumb card.

My used BFG 9800 GT 65nm that I got a few weeks ago still kicks ass, runs 650/1650 easily at 1.05v.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Is there any way you can RMA the PNY?  The PNY 9600GSOs I had had 3 year warranties.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is there any way you can RMA the PNY?  The PNY 9600GSOs I had had 3 year warranties.



Nah, there is so much wrong with the card that I wouldn't be able to RMA it.
1. Original packaging is long gone
2. The extremely thin warranty sticker that they placed on a bunch of SMD components got really hot and decided to crack when I touched it one day
3. Stock cooler fan died after about 3 months, replaced with VF1000
4. BIOS modded many times, doubt I still have the original.

Oh well, some day when I get enough $$$ I might get a GT200 or a Fermi or something. The card isn't too much of a loss, as I bought another 9800 GT from TPU a few weeks ago, but if this card dies I will miss my 10K PPD with all 4 cards running.

The card was on sale for like $129 a year ago at Bestbuy, and it happened to be the last one, with a giant hole in the front of the box. Yay, bad luck.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok i dont know if my folding going alright but here we go.







Right now it seems to only be using 1 GTX 260 yet ny 260's are in sli. 

The other wierd part is the PPD isnt it supposed to be like 5,000 + or something for GTX 260's or something. 

Help me out. I want to put all my rig into this.

q9550 at 4.0ghz 24/7
and 2 GTX 260's in sli


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Ok i dont know if my folding going alright but here we go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Capture012286.jpg
> 
> ...



It looks like you're not using the console client.  Uninstall the system tray client, then follow these instructions.  How to set up single-GPU NVIDIA/ATI GPU2 Client

After you get a single client working, go to folding@home tech assistance thread in this forum and we'll help you get both clients working.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> It looks like you're not using the console client.  Uninstall the system tray client, then follow these instructions.  How to set up single-GPU NVIDIA/ATI GPU2 Client
> 
> After you get a single client working, go to folding@home tech assistance thread in this forum and we'll help you get both clients working.



I got the client working but its working on my old GTX 260 192 core, and its generating 8,470pp daily because im ganna leave like that. But how do i get another client to work on the first GTX 260 which is a 216core BFG that ill run at 600 core and 1350 shaders stable 24/7.

I might set up some CPU clients but i need to read into that.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm back up, for the moment.

I'm impressed, TPU! team has come a *long* way since I was last submitting WU.  Last I remember, the team standing was in the low 100s.

Anyhow, if I can afford it within the next month or so, I might pick up some used crossfire 775 mobos to put some of these spare components to work - I've got way too much hardware just collecting dust:

Pentium4HT 520
Celeron D 336
C2Q Q6600
(2) X1950 PRO
(2) HD3870
(2) HD4870


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I got the client working but its working on my old GTX 260 192 core, and its generating 8,470pp daily because im ganna leave like that. But how do i get another client to work on the first GTX 260 which is a 216core BFG that ill run at 600 core and 1350 shaders stable 24/7.
> 
> I might set up some CPU clients but i need to read into that.


Ah, my old friend Chosen. Welcome to the fold. I have my Q9550 producing 5500ppd on a single VM and my GTX260's pumping 8472ppd each (182.50 drivers). With your hardware optimized, you could be producing 22K+ ppd. Wanna give it a try?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

bad news and good news 
I am short 1 8800GT 
good news i just ordered a CORSAIR 400w PSU to replace the one in one of the crunchers i had to "borrow" the PSU from so when i get that i will be full force again


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy flying pigs Bog.  124,592 points in one update.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Holy flying pigs Bog.  124,592 points in one update.



It's what Standford owed me for my bigadv's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> It's what Standford owed me for my bigadv's


Now Bogmali's plan is taking shape.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Now Bogmali's plan is taking shape.



do you have any i7's?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you have any i7's?



4 of them, 3 doing -bigadv and 1 crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you have any i7's?



If your referring to me no, I do not. I sunk my wadd into GPU's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If your referring to me no, I do not. I sunk my wadd into GPU's.



Buck, I feel your pain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

GPU's still put out some nice PPD. I can say i don't plan on adding any i7s to my "farm" anytime soon but plan to add more GPUs


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> GPU's still put out some nice PPD. I can say i don't plan on adding any i7s to my "farm" anytime soon but plan to add more GPUs



Indeed they do, and have done so for a long time.  I can remember back when I was folding with two X1950 PROs, and both clients were doing some phenomenal work.

I'd love to get all my "retired" GPUs back to work, but without the spare hardware I need to do so, I'm kinda stuck ATM.  Perhaps after tax season. 

I'm thinking I might build a custom "F@H rig," aimed at housing numerous systems in one build, with the sole purpose of the hardware aimed at nothing but F@H work.  I'm thinking more along the lines of an enclosed workstation, or somethign along those lines.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

i wish the X19xx's could still fold. They can be found for dirt cheap sometimes and they did decent. If they folded i would pickup 2 of them and run them in my P4 in crossfire for some old school fun


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2009)

imperialreign, have you read through: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91569.  The other thing to read is this: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=10158 On the ATI side, only HD2XXX cards and newer work for F@H.
Do you know about the environmental Variables when Folding with ATI? http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=9744


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> imperialreign, have you read through: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91569.  The other thing to read is this: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=10158 On the ATI side, only HD2XXX cards and newer work for F@H.
> Do you know about the environmental Variables when Folding with ATI? http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=9744



the environmental Variables helped me greatly when i was folding with ATI.(sold the card and bought a Nvidia )


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 30, 2009)

I've looked into the env. variables, and I'd prefer to just leave them alone ATM.  My current setup seems to be working relatively fine, with decent output (considering the small number of clients I'm running).  Considering up and down time (between when my rig is actually working, or have had the clients off for other work, or the rig is off), I've clocked over 13000 points within the last week (off of 3 clients), with all hardware at stock clocks.  Granted, things aren't working as "optimally" as they could, but it's more than enough to help out, and keep my rig from entering the "squirelly" nether zone 

So - when did they drop folding support on the X1900 series?  That kinda sucks.  I guess those two 1950 PROs of mine might stay in permanent retirement, then . . .


----------



## johnspack (Dec 30, 2009)

Arrrg,  hate being dead in the water at 2.7mil....  only a month to go till possibly a 260!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Arrrg,  hate being dead in the water at 2.7mil....  only a month to go till possibly a 260!



I only have a few more hours till a 260


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I only have a few more hours till a 260



I take it that the PSU is out for delivery?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I take it that the PSU is out for delivery?



the PSU i have running my rig now. But still haven't got the GTX260  so its powering my 8800GT till i get the 260 
btw YGPM


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2009)

I haven't been able to get in to Stanford's stats all morning.  I smell some big points coming.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2009)

*548 pointer needs new PPD evaluation*

Got my first 548 Points WU on this monitored GPU just 20 min ago. It runs 5 degree C hotter then a 353 and yields 10 % less then a 1888. Memory load is a third of a 1888 and GPU load is 8 % point lower then a 353. My GPU and I do not like them. At least compensate for my wear of fan and ears and rename it to 657 and award it like that.

I did get 657 for one WU last night and I only do GPU folding. Do you think that Standford just got the "name" and hence the PPD calculation wrong?

Ups need to fix my sig


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Got my first 548 Points WU on this monitored GPU just 20 min ago. It runs 5 degree C hotter then a 353 and yields 10 % less then a 1888. Memory load is a third of a 1888 and GPU load is 8 % point lower then a 353. My GPU and I do not like them. At least compensate for my wear of fan and ears and rename it to 657 and award it like that.
> 
> I did get 657 for one WU last night and I only do GPU folding. Do you think that Standford just got the "name" and hence the PPD calculation wrong?
> 
> Ups need to fix my sig



I just got one as well on the 8800GT, it's running hot and PPD isn't very good 
BTW, the 8800GT has been down for the past 5 days (issues ), but it's back up again now, so I should be getting some decent PPD again (as long as I don't get too many 548s)


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I haven't been able to get in to Stanford's stats all morning.  I smell some big points coming.



fah-web.stanford had problems this morning (GMT time). It did not show number of active clients but did show completed WU and total points.  They might have that page down for "repair". You did pass 900.000 btw.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a complete Folding Rig for sale guys. Take a peek...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1697052#post1697052


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> fah-web.stanford had problems this morning (GMT time). It did not show number of active clients but did show completed WU and total points.  They might have that page down for "repair". You did pass 900.000 btw.



Thanks.  I passed that late last night.  Don't really care as much as getting 20th place on daily folders (someone must have slipped off) and I want to join the millionaires club.

I have added to my window box "farmette" - 2 x GTS 250 on one PC.  I want to increase my production for the teams sake.  I should be able to add at least one more PC and card over the weekend.  I've been lurking around this forum long enough.  It's about time for me to produce!!!

Also, I've gotten a s*load of 548's.  I have at least one running all the time now.  They do run hotter.  The only way I could keep from having EUE's was to set EVGA Precision to automatic on the fans.  Funny thing, if both are running 100% fan speed, the temps are higher than if one is running at a slower speed (say for a 353).  Precision always ramps the fan to 100% for a 548.  Temps stay at 75C.  I see no way to get them lower except via liquid cooling.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> ... and I want to join the millionaires club.



The place to be. I hear that they have free bar and nice little hot plates 

As soon as I get a confirmation of a next job, I´m working as an consultant, I hit the order bottom for my bigdaddy rig.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> The place to be. I hear that they have free bar and nice little hot plates
> 
> As soon as I get a confirmation of a next job, I´m working as an consultant, I hit the order bottom for my bigdaddy rig.



I wish you luck on the job!  When you get that new rig, all I ask is that you wave as you pass me in a cloud of dust on the TPU standings.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I haven't been able to get in to Stanford's stats all morning.  I smell some big points coming.



I was right.  I got a big 4000 point spike.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2009)

That should secure you yet an other day in the top 20. I wonder who want to push you out


----------



## hat (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I got that 9600GSO over to my Uncle's. I don't know how many points it will get me per day since it's not on 24/7 and it may have to be shut down from time to time though.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 1, 2010)

Gentlemen, I'm thinking what to do with the second i7 I have sitting around. 






http://twitpic.com/w3peg


Oh, the possibilities.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Gentlemen, I'm thinking what to do with the second i7 I have sitting around.
> 
> http://web1.twitpic.com/img/53920600-d7ba4b4271d4d82309b7a0b960f83b88.4b3d6dfc-full.jpg
> 
> Oh, the possibilities.



Fire that puppy up!  Start folding.

BTW:  I can't see the URL.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Gentlemen, I'm thinking what to do with the second i7 I have sitting around.
> 
> http://web1.twitpic.com/img/53920600-d7ba4b4271d4d82309b7a0b960f83b88.4b3d6dfc-full.jpg
> 
> Oh, the possibilities.



How many hours have you had it?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2010)

Arrg,  lost my badge.  Wish I had a money tree!
Down to last card,  I can't fold it... bummer


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 1, 2010)

I've had a second i7 chip and a PSU for about a month and a half now, but nothing else. I've fixed the link and let me just say, 'damn'. If that thing OCes? People won't go Tyan or the like anymore. And if it has room for Tri SLI?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I have a month to go before I can fold again.  Starting with a single gtx260 and my 9800gtx.  Hope to get on the board again soon!  HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Gentlemen, I'm thinking what to do with the second i7 I have sitting around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn if I'm not seeing double!  That's either a good photoshop job or evga has a motherboard that I don't know about. What is the P/N?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Damn if I'm not seeing double!  That's either a good photoshop job or evga has a motherboard that I don't know about. What is the P/N?



It's a prototype Mobo that has got i7 owner's all roused up. Maybe being unveiled @ CES 2010?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Gentlemen, I'm thinking what to do with the second i7 I have sitting around.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100101/savesavesave.jpg
> http://twitpic.com/w3peg
> ...



I wonder if it will support the new six-core processors.  Twenty-four cores.   Three times as many as a mere X58.  The mind boggles.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Damn if I'm not seeing double!  That's either a good photoshop job or evga has a motherboard that I don't know about. What is the P/N?



It's going to be revealed at CES 2010.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2010)

RIP CamelJock.  I tried!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's a prototype Mobo that has got i7 owner's all roused up. Maybe being unveiled @ CES 2010?



If it's The Future... Stay Tuned CES 2010! then we've got about this much time to wait. (just wish I could make that count down)






I just noticed that CES 2010 is from Jan 7-10, 2010 so we might have to wait a couple more days!


I'd also like to mention that I've got a milestone of another kind.






Another TPU member (me) has passed Nademon of HCF. I wonder whose next!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'd also like to mention that I've got a milestone of another kind.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100101/F@H-2009-12-31-1-HCF.jpg
> 
> Another TPU member (me) has passed Nademon of HCF. I wonder whose next!



Eww!  Not nice.  I don't mind when a TPU member roars by me, but a flannel clad folder.  I feel for you.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 1, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Eww!  Not nice.  I don't mind when a TPU member roars by me, but a flannel clad folder.  I feel for you.



I'm guessing that my previous image fooled you. I took the image last night before I passed Nademon.

Here's where I currently stand with respect with Nademon.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

Whew!    I'm so glad I'm wrong.  Very cool.  Leaving an HWC guy in your wake.  Awesome.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2010)

Got my mobo fixed and I have worked out my 10101 WU issues. My farm is back to full speed. Keep up the great work guy's!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 2, 2010)

i will be adding a GTX260 to my farm when i get home


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2010)

*Not looking good*

Brothers, this is grim.   Here's TPU's trendine






And here's HWC's trendline.






If this keeps up, they will pass us in less than a week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree Nasty. We have got to rallied the troops quick if we are to stave off this advance by HWC. I'm giving it all i got right now. We need some others to step up and throw a little more gas on the fire.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree Nasty. We have got to rallied the troops quick if we are to stave off this advance by HWC. I'm giving it all i got right now. We need some others to step up and throw a little more gas on the fire.



Agreed.  I've stepped up my output, and only to glad to do it.  But, I'm alarmed by how high I've climbed in the daily rankings.  I've been as high as 6th!  Not good. Not good at all.

I'm going to put another rig with 9600 GSOs soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

What's wrong with our production ATM?  I go away for vacation and we are doing 800-850k PPD, and when I come home we are struggling to maintain 750k 
I've checked the PPD graphs for the top-20 folders by PPD, and for the most part they are flat or going up


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What's wrong with our production ATM?  I go away for vacation and we are doing 800-850k PPD, and when I come home we are struggling to maintain 750k
> I've checked the PPD graphs for the top-20 folders by PPD, and for the most part they are flat or going up



We only have 46 or so active folders ATM.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 3, 2010)

The past week has not been kind to TPU.  I lost two sticks of ram and the overclocks on two of my GTX's.


----------



## infrared (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi chaps,

Getting my computer back up together in the next couple of days, so I'll be back folding again 

You lot have made great progress while i've been away!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah, welcome back Infared! We could really use your help with the HWC battle going on right now. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

infrared said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> Getting my computer back up together in the next couple of days, so I'll be back folding again
> 
> You lot have made great progress while i've been away!!



Awesome, that GTX280 should do 9-10k PPD


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome back infrared.  We could use your help.  Thank you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

I forgot my GTX260 at another house  maybe sometime this week i can go get it. Sorry guys i have just had a hard time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I forgot my GTX260 at another house  maybe sometime this week i can go get it. Sorry guys i have just had a hard time.


Hang in there p_o_s_pc!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hang in there p_o_s_pc!



thanks 
trying to work things out so i can get the card from his house. It seems that he works every day that i have open till the weekend.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> trying to work things out so i can get the card from his house. It seems that he works every day that i have open till the weekend.



Drat!  I was hoping to see you even further up the rankings.  Solidly placed in daily pie territory.    Still, you'll get it in time for more flannel hunting.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Drat!  I was hoping to see you even further up the rankings.  Solidly placed in daily pie territory.    Still, you'll get it in time for more flannel hunting.



don't worry I will have it soon my friend  atleast i got all the rigs running again


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> atleast i got all the rigs running again



Yeah buddy!


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Drat!  I was hoping to see you even further up the rankings.  Solidly placed in daily pie territory.    Still, you'll get it in time for more flannel hunting.



In Soviet Canada, flannel hunt you!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Gentlemen, I'm thinking what to do with the second i7 I have sitting around.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100101/savesavesave.jpg
> http://twitpic.com/w3peg
> ...



Here's a full body scan!







Source: techPowerUp!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 4, 2010)

I just... all over... at work... this uh... huh. Brb.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I just... all over... at work... this uh... huh. Brb.



You did! It sure looks like both cpu sockets are occupied and they didn't clean up before snapping that image.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 4, 2010)

I forsee crunchers and folders everywhere drooling over that mb.
Now what bodyparts would I need to sell to buy it and dress it nicely.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2010)

I did some quick math and with 7x 9800gt and 2x i7's, your looking @ 87.8K PPD on that board.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I did some quick math and with 7x 9800gt and 2x i7's, your looking @ 87.8K PPD on that board.



what would it be with 4 x 260/216's?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking at the dimensions I found on the evga website this example of the X58 Classified 4-Way SLI ...






When you compare that board to this one the form factor will probably be called an EL-XL-ATX and have dimensions close to 13.5" x 13.5". My living room is not much bigger than that.

Right now the only thing I know that it will fit in is the box it comes in!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2010)

Techpowerup.com does not deserve this team!  Almost zero support, and no recognition for what we've done.:shadedshu  We passed 200 million lately. Nothing.  I'm willing to bet that there isn't another team in the top 100 with as little exposure as us.  We have to have new "recruits" to replace those who decide they have something better to do, foolish as that may be.  If something isn't done, we will continue to be a dedicated group whose numbers will dwindle over time until the last few members get fed up and leave or quit.

Anyone have any ideas?  Facebook?  Twitter? Eharmony.com?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Techpowerup.com does not deserve this team!  Almost zero support, and no recognition for what we've done.:shadedshu  We passed 200 million lately. Nothing.  I'm willing to bet that there isn't another team in the top 100 with as little exposure as us.  We have to have new "recruits" to replace those who decide they have something better to do, foolish as that may be.  If something isn't done, we will continue to be a dedicated group whose numbers will dwindle over time until the last few members get fed up and leave or quit.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?  Facebook?  Twitter? Eharmony.com?



WTF are you talking about? 

A: People who leave dont necessarily stop. For example I have my own team and fold for that with my laptop and PS3 because my system is down.

B: All the points go to the same dudes and the cure will go to all of us. It doesnt matter who you do it for or why.

C: It has been the community state of mind that you come and go as you please. we arent EVEN in it for the points. We are here for a cure. Nobody was/is supposed to feel bad for comming or going. and no one looks to get praise. Not a single person on this team has ever asked for it.

D: Techpowerup.com in itself does not ow any of us a thing. TPU is a tech media site with a forum that we can all discuss this in. a place to horbour our ideas and combined effort. It was never in any way shape or form really supposed to support us in anyway. While it was always appreciated (like when they posted our top 100 success on the front page) no one ever expected it or took it for granted. 



if that post was some kind of joke im sorry. If it wasnt. then im not. If the mods dont like this post please tell me. I just cant bealive (if this is serious) that someone would take a subject like cancer and get angry because they were trying fight it and no one said thanks. because bealive me friend when we find a cure the human RACE will say thanks


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I did some quick math and with 7x 9800gt and 2x i7's, your looking @ 87.8K PPD on that board.



What if the i7s were running the bigadv WUs?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> A: People who leave dont necessarily stop. For example I have my own team and fold for that with my laptop and PS3 because my system is down.
> 
> ...



I think you're misreading his post. He's not knocking people who stop, nor is he after fame and glory. He's looking for a source to bolster our ranks and to further the cause of folding@home. He's correct, we are fairly sheltered on TPU and I say that from experience. If it wasn't for my curiosity on why the topic 'TPU's F@H Team' kept appearing on the recent post list, I wouldn't have found the team. No other reason than I clicked on that topic randomly one day. 

Is it so wrong to want to see something you've put so much time, effort and money into to continue to do well? Especially considering that our team continuing to do well gets the science done as you mention, and more of it in this case. He's not looking to steal people from other teams or berate old members back into action, he wants to bring new members in. 'It doesn't matter who you fold for' does not yet apply. 

Now we have the interesting situation where we don't have a second sub-forum to post in to gain more attention as General Nonsense is no longer on TPU. Most every other team I've visited has posts in separate sub-forums that point to the F@H Team, or site announcements. Buck had recently started some threads in the ATI and Nvidia Graphics Cards sub-forums for this very reason, but these aren't ideal as they are only relatively on topic. Having said that, I'm not requesting them from TPU. If you notice, neither did thebluebumblebee in his post. I'm sure he's only expressing exasperation that we don't have a way readily available to us to get new members, which is what F@H could always use.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I think you're misreading his post. He's not knocking people who stop, nor is he after fame and glory. He's looking for a source to bolster our ranks and to further the cause of folding@home. He's correct, we are fairly sheltered on TPU and I say that from experience. If it wasn't for my curiosity on why the topic 'TPU's F@H Team' kept appearing on the recent post list, I wouldn't have found the team. No other reason than I clicked on that topic randomly one day.
> 
> Is it so wrong to want to see something you've put so much time, effort and money into to continue to do well? Especially considering that our team continuing to do well gets the science done as you mention, and more of it in this case. He's not looking to steal people from other teams or berate old members back into action, he wants to bring new members in. 'It doesn't matter who you fold for' does not yet apply.
> 
> Now we have the interesting situation where we don't have a second sub-forum to post in to gain more attention as General Nonsense is no longer on TPU. Most every other team I've visited has posts in separate sub-forums that point to the F@H Team, or site announcements. Buck had recently started some threads in the ATI and Nvidia Graphics Cards sub-forums for this very reason, but these aren't ideal as they are only relatively on topic. Having said that, I'm not requesting them from TPU. If you notice, neither did thebluebumblebee in his post. I'm sure he's only expressing exasperation that we don't have a way readily available to us to get new members, which is what F@H could always use.




well in that case i do apologise It was just a misreading. Finding a way to get known is hard. TPU does have a twitter though. Its barely used maybe someone could ask w1zz if F@H updates could be posted on it? or make a new twitter? maybe a facebook? you could put all the F@H stats and contests on a facebook and twitter that would get you traffic. Networking is key dudes


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

Today I hit a million points.  

I wish to sincerely thank everyone who's done there best to help keep HWC at bay for at least one more day, so that my personal joy won't be swamped by the inevitable tsunami of doom and gloom that will sweep over the TPU folding team following that event.

Of course, to the giants of our team, it will be but tiny wavelets lapping on their ankles on the road to TPU total world domination.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> well in that case i do apologise It was just a misreading. Finding a way to get known is hard. TPU does have a twitter though. Its barely used maybe someone could ask w1zz if F@H updates could be posted on it? or make a new twitter? maybe a facebook? you could put all the F@H stats and contests on a facebook and twitter that would get you traffic. Networking is key dudes



All good ideas, and ones worth looking at. Our best bet would likely be to get a few of these sources going, though having said that each will require man power from the team en masse or the controlling user of each venture. Anyone else have any takes / ideas on solutions?



NastyHabits said:


> Today I hit a million points.
> 
> I wish to sincerely thank everyone who's done there best to help keep HWC at bay for at least one more day, so that my personal joy won't be swamped by the inevitable tsunami of doom and gloom that will sweep over the TPU folding team following that event.
> 
> Of course, to the giants of our team, it will be but tiny wavelets lapping on their ankles on the road to TPU total world domination.



We each play our part in that world domination and you'll be at everyone's side (and nowhere else) as we conquer. You better leave me Borneo though. Once we've dominated, Borneo is mine. You guys can split the rest.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> All good ideas, and ones worth looking at. Our best bet would likely be to get a few of these sources going, though having said that each will require man power from the team en masse or the controlling user of each venture. Anyone else have any takes / ideas on solutions?
> 
> 
> 
> We each play our part in that world domination and you'll be at everyone's side (and nowhere else) as we conquer. You better leave me Borneo though. Once we've dominated, Borneo is mine. You guys can split the rest.



well i think their is a relatively simple way to do it. I mean for example. a twitter. can be controlled by one person. but then you have the daily WCG and F@H threads. so you use team work. the guy (i bealive you?) updates the thread with the post of everyones achivment. the peron who controls the twitter copies that entire post and tweets it. alternatively. you can get a bit.ly account. bit.ly is like tiny URL. were it will make you links shorter. the good thing about bit.ly is that it tracks how many time your links are clicked. and also allows you to publish these links on facebook and twitter while wrighting something short about them. the whole process takes about 2min and you kill 2 birds with one stone. you can get even a little more redundent by telling the team captain for each the usn and pass. as well as having someone who takes care of it on a daily basis. that way if the guy dissapears you have a backup.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> All good ideas, and ones worth looking at. Our best bet would likely be to get a few of these sources going, though having said that each will require man power from the team en masse or the controlling user of each venture. Anyone else have any takes / ideas on solutions?



I will take a in-depth look at what we can do. We will have another contest shortly. Remember that growth exhibit's a stair-step effect and we will be moving up again shortly.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 7, 2010)

I got up this morning, and we'd been passed.  Now we have a 3 hour lead.  This is better than watching College football.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I got up this morning, and we'd been passed.  Now we have a 3 hour lead.  This is better than watching College football.



Wait, so we had been passed, and then we passed the Canucks again?
If so,


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, so we had been passed, and then we passed the Canucks again?
> If so,



Yes, Bogmali donated 75.000 to the pot


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 7, 2010)

I suppose I shouldn't tell HWC about a certain bigadv WU that was at 100% as of 9am this morning.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I suppose I shouldn't tell HWC about a certain bigadv WU that was at 100% as of 9am this morning.



By all means NO!  I subscribe to the Mike Singletary philosophy, "First we hit 'um in the mouth."  Don't let 'um see you coming.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 7, 2010)

And in the afternoon we see:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

looks like this is going to be a close battle


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2010)

looks like we are getting our missing 548WU points tonight


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

After days and days of losing 200,000 points a day to HWC, we're out scoring them all day today.  It's not much, but we're up by 20,000 today.    All in all, a quite a turnaround, a good beginning.  That's right, a beginning.  We are NOT done yet.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> looks like we are getting our missing 548WU points tonight



I expect you to run the -bigadv WU's on that i7 build that you just completed as my corsair kits ran my 920 D0 @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I expect you to run the -bigadv WU's on that i7 build that you just completed as my corsair kits ran my 920 D0 @ 3.8Ghz


That would be an awesome demonstration of the hardware. What do you say theonedub? Will you do it?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2010)

I will surely think about it guys  I've always been a CPU->WCG and GPU->F@H guy but those bigadv WUs are tempting me. 

The RAM actually starts the i7 build for me. I had seen a couple great deals, but the prices on a nice DDR3 set have stifled all my attempts! Now I will be sourcing the board and CPU. Will sell my Q9550 and possibly down grade the PII to my Athlon X4 for power savings (MAYBE).  

What reasonably priced MB (read non EVGA classified) has good NB temps? I dont know if it would survive my summers...

Thanks again Bog!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I will surely think about it guys  I've always been a CPU->WCG and GPU->F@H guy but those bigadv WUs are tempting me.
> 
> The RAM actually starts the i7 build for me. I had seen a couple great deals, but the prices on a nice DDR3 set have stifled all my attempts! Now I will be sourcing the board and CPU. Will sell my Q9550 and possibly down grade the PII to my Athlon X4 for power savings (MAYBE).
> 
> ...



theonedub if you build a bigadv system then I'll put one together.

Actually I currently have an i7 system folding both the gpu and cpu. Sometime next week I plan to shut it down for some needed modifications. I'm waiting for a package that hopefully will arrive Tuesday. I'm giving my P6T Deluxe a new home, a CM HAF 932 and better watercooling that includes a ThermoChill PA120.3 radiator. After bleeding and a leak check I'll be installing Windows 7 64-bit.

I only have a rudimentary idea of setting up a bigadv system. It sure would be nice if one of you guys with experience would set up a howto to include the necessary software. If it exists then point me in the right direction.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2010)

msgclb said:


> theonedub if you build a bigadv system then I'll put one together.
> 
> Actually I currently have an i7 system folding both the gpu and cpu. Sometime next week I plan to shut it down for some needed modifications. I'm waiting for a package that hopefully will arrive Tuesday. I'm giving my P6T Deluxe a new home, a CM HAF 932 and better watercooling that includes a ThermoChill PA120.3 radiator. After bleeding and a leak check I'll be installing Windows 7 64-bit.
> 
> I only have a rudimentary idea of setting up a bigadv system. It sure would be nice if one of you guys with experience would set up a howto to include the necessary software. If it exists then point me in the right direction.



Good luck.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> theonedub if you build a bigadv system then I'll put one together.



Im going to hold you to that  Ill will keep you guys posted. PM me with any outstanding i7 HW deals please.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

so far since BUCK helped me last night my GPUs have contributed 8000 points if i can figure out why SMP client isnt working i can get another 1500ppd - 2200ppd and should be able to pull around 10k PPD total not much compared to you heavy hitters but ive got 4 more days of constant folding i told buck i wouldnt stop for 5 straight days to try and boost the team up a bit


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> It sure would be nice if one of you guys with experience would set up a how to to include the necessary software. If it exists then point me in the right direction.




HERE......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to hold you to that  Ill will keep you guys posted. PM me with any outstanding i7 HW deals please.


Damn, I may have to throw one together too. There are some amazing DDR3 deals on the forums lately.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, I may have to throw one together too. There are some amazing DDR3 deals on the forums lately.





msgclb said:


> theonedub if you build a bigadv system then I'll put one together.



Is this a bandwagon?  A movement?  Can I join?  

Actually, I thinking of putting one together in the coming month.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

WOOT i got SMP client working again it required a reset among other things but now im folding full steam ahead and according to fahmon im getting a solid 9500-10000 ppd  now if i can get my PS3 in on the action thats  almost 11k

so that would mean in 5 days ill contribute more Points to the team then i have in 5 months


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> WOOT i got SMP client working again it required a reset among other things but now im folding full steam ahead and according to fahmon im getting a solid 9500-10000 ppd  now if i can get my PS3 in on the action thats  almost 11k
> 
> so that would mean in 5 days ill contribute more Points to the team then i have in 5 months



Same thing with me crazy reaper.

Id only had 200 folding pionts like 3 months ago.

Now im hitting 15,000 folding pionts already in 1-2 days thanks to the Buckn@asty sending my a dummy. 

If i let this rig stay on 24/7 i would be producing 16000+ PPD, and then if i run the VT's on my q9550 even more, i would have a 24,000+ PPD machine.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

well if i ran a VM id get more but im folding on 5850s getting 3300ppd each not even CLOSE to a 9600 for christs sake but im a gamer first folder 2nd ill hit 1 mill points some day but for me my PC is for gaming just i said id fold 5 days straight and thats what im doing im hoping karma will be nice and drop a pretty PC present in my lap lol


----------



## theonedub (Jan 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, I may have to throw one together too. There are some amazing DDR3 deals on the forums lately.





NastyHabits said:


> Is this a bandwagon?  A movement?  Can I join?
> 
> Actually, I thinking of putting one together in the coming month.



long drive + $$$ =







RAM arrives Monday  Now off to watch the Sacramento Kings game I had to record!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

if any of you are looking for some folding card check out my thread 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112393

I'm sorry i am going to be having next to no output for awhile as I'm not going to set the rigs backup after taking them down for pics. all the parts are sitting nicely in there boxes

@theonedub what board is that?I'm looking to go i7 860 so looking for a decent board


----------



## theonedub (Jan 9, 2010)

EVGA P55 SLI Newegg:http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188055

A lot of members run the FTW version that has a few more power phases, and more OC options. This one has 100% solid caps and nearly identical specs, got it local from Frys for 169.99 AR. My new build is black and gray only


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if any of you are looking for some folding card check out my thread
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112393
> 
> I'm sorry i am going to be having next to no output for awhile as I'm not going to set the rigs backup after taking them down for pics. all the parts are sitting nicely in there boxes
> ...



I may get even ANOTHER gtx 260 for shits and gigles, but ATM i only got 60 bucks in my paypal, and trying to sell some things. 

I dont know if its worth it going to grab another 100 dollar motherboard, and a new PSU to power 3 260's then at the same time not being able to run high FSB because of shit nvidia boards

EDIT**** I COULD HAVE TRIP SLI ON another motherboard, thats good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I may get even ANOTHER gtx 260 for shits and gigles, but ATM i only got 60 bucks in my paypal, and trying to sell some things.
> 
> I dont know if its worth it going to grab another 100 dollar motherboard, and a new PSU to power 3 260's then at the same time not being able to run high FSB because of shit nvidia boards
> 
> EDIT**** I COULD HAVE TRIP SLI ON another motherboard, thats good



the GTX260 is pending ATM but i'm sorry i didn't post that sooner. Now if you want the GT's


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

I have this following hardware to sell to fellow TPU folders.
e5200
LGA 775 pent 4 530 3.0Ghz+
Wireless network card
530watt Semi modular Raidmax PSU,(power my 260 and a 8800gt once.)
2x 40gb IDE hardrives
CD drive
3800+ 939 venice core
2x256mb of DDR memory
TX3 heatsink, with only am2/am2+/am3 brackets.
120/80mm fans
Old Xigmatek s1283 darknight in somewhat bad condition(missparts and lapped a little wrong but can still cool) With only lga 775/lga 1366 brackets, for like 15 bucks.

If you want to help the TPU team get the better of closest team, you guys can really get some rigs going for cheap, PM me if you need any of this stuff, im going to USPS to ship a windows 7 to someone tomarwow

*EDIT* Im selling this stuff pretty cheap, for its performance, not its rareity. The most expensive thing in this list is probable the e5200 tha can bench at 4.5Ghz for 40-35 dollars + shipping.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

Im now folding 16,7-16,9 PPD with 2 GTX 260s tuned to the highest stable clocks with 353 packets.

Ive already hit 21,000 pionts, from 10,000 yesterday. I love nvidia cards.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

im up 12k points in 2 days  with 6 hrs downtime due to errors  eitherway its time we do some recruiting everyone on TPU needs to fold just 1 unit a day  seriously TPU gets thousands of hits theres lots of ppl on here if i can even with only $8 left to my name force 2 5850s which are seriously shitty in terms of PPD / watts to fold 24/7 for 5 days and off and on after i think other ppl can help contribute as well.  its not that hard even using the tray client and letting it run at just 20% would contribute to the team and you would never know

come on ppl its time to start buckling down we have PS3s and family computers mothers fathers grand parents and sibling they got computers make them chip in just 20% of the cpus power they can keep on doing what they do and help cure cancer its time we NUT UP and put up a better fight the CANUCKS are out stripping us but 400k ppd every 24hours its time we wake up TPU and fight back


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2010)

OK guy's, I will have a -bigadv rig up and running within 2 weeks. I'm gonna have alot of questions for Bogmali and El Fiendo. Fold on boy's


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK guy's, I will have a -bigadv rig up and running within 2 weeks. I'm gonna have alot of questions for Bogmali and El Fiendo. Fold on boy's



Yeah these -bigadv units seem to be very tempting 

Just a small question to those already running them, what kind of hardware you using for them ?
Whats the best bet X58 and i7 920, or P55 i7 860.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah these -bigadv units seem to be very tempting
> 
> Just a small question to those already running them, what kind of hardware you using for them ?
> Whats the best bet X58 and i7 920, or P55 i7 860.


I'm going with a high-end 1156 mobo(3x pci-e) and the 860. The 8gb of ram I will need is going to kill me.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK guy's, I will have a -bigadv rig up and running within 2 weeks. I'm gonna have alot of questions for Bogmali and El Fiendo. Fold on boy's



I've already downloaded the software that bogmali pointed to HERE. I've read the guide and it seems pretty straight forward. The only question I currently have is whether to run 7 or 8 cores. I'm running a GTX 260 now and would want to keep it. The creator of the guide says he is now running 7 cores.

The guide does point out that the minimum memory to run the VM is 6GB and anything less will cause headaches for you or problems.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

I intend to re-organise my folding/crunching rigs over the next couple of months and may throw one of these i7 rigs together.
Just bought a second K9A2 board for my GPU's yesterday, so going to retire my old SKT939 rigs.

Trying to keep it as cheap as possible, was wondering would this board give a good OC with a 920, a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R (I know it is bottom end)


----------



## msgclb (Jan 10, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Trying to keep it as cheap as possible, was wondering would this board give a good OC with a 920, a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R (I know it is bottom end)



I have one of those motherboards with a 920 C0 that is air cooled. I was considering making that my second -bigadv rig.

My first attempt however will be with an Asus P6T Deluxe, Core i7 965, Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 Triple Channel Kit and water cooled. Hopefully this will be running by the end of the week.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 10, 2010)

The UD3R is the best budget board out there in my opinion. I have 2 of them both crunching at 4ghz. I have never been able to get above 215-217 bclk with them though, so if you want higher you'll have to get a higher end board.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2010)

If you're going to run the VM package to co-exist with GPU's folding in the same rig it is best to do the 7 core one. This way you can dedicate the last CPU core to your GPU's and your system doesn't get bogged down. 1156's are fine (hyperthread versioned ones) as long as you have 6GB of RAM minimum and I wouldn't recommend your OC below 3.5Ghz. The guide that I posted says 3.8 but I've ran mine @ 3.5 and it still gets it done and collect the bonus. Remember the key here is your OC.....*It has to be stable* (I cannot stress this enough).....


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> If you're going to run the VM package to co-exist with GPU's folding in the same rig it is best to do the 7 core one. This way you can dedicate the last CPU core to your GPU's and your system doesn't get bogged down. 1156's are fine (hyperthread versioned ones) as long as you have 6GB of RAM minimum and I wouldn't recommend your OC below 3.5Ghz. The guide that I posted says 3.8 but I've ran mine @ 3.5 and it still gets it done and collect the bonus. Remember the key here is your OC.....*It has to be stable* (I cannot stress this enough).....



I was reading in another forum on TPU that you can get higher stable overclocks with an i920.  The common wisdom says maximum _stable_ overclock on an I860 is 3.8 GHZ, while an I920 can more easily run at 4.  Also, there've been problems overclocking the 1156 boards with more than 2 sticks of RAM.  This limits your choice of RAM with the 1156, and makes it more expensive.  

My wallet says, get a the cheapest x58 board that offers stable overclocks, and carefully choose from the plethora of 6 GB DR3 RAM kits available.  My inner Tim Gunn says get the ASUS Sabertooth (love the color scheme) with the I860 (same price as an I920 at Microcenter) and get 2X4 GB from Gskill or Mushkin.  

Luckily, I have you guys to light the way for me, because it will be sometime next month before I corral the $$$ to jump on the --bigadv bandwagon.  I'm hoping one of you has good luck with a I860.  I'll be watching your progress eagerly while I roll up my nickels.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

4x4n said:


> The UD3R is the best budget board out there in my opinion. I have 2 of them both crunching at 4ghz. I have never been able to get above 215-217 bclk with them though, so if you want higher you'll have to get a higher end board.



Yeah if I can get this rig together cheaply, I would be more than happy with a stable 4GHz.

It is very tempting as most other boards are ~£60 dearer, and that would get me a water block as I have a triple RAD sitting doing nothing.

Will have to think about this....


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you guys recommend anyparts, for a i7-i5 setup to replace my q9550 p45 ddr2 setup.

Im going to be selling many items, Already sold windows 7, a corsair 120mm fan, and some ddr memory, and hopefully my e5200 pentium. Im going to hopefully have 95-100 dollars already, and i might post even more hardware to sell and such. I dont think i can get this setup with 200 bucks even if i was lucky haahahaha. But it would be nice to see how much money i can get for all this.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 10, 2010)

4x4n said:


> The UD3R is the best budget board out there in my opinion. I have 2 of them both crunching at 4ghz. I have never been able to get above 215-217 bclk with them though, so if you want higher you'll have to get a higher end board.



I've had good luck with the UD3R boards in the past.  My P-35 was stable as a rock and support overclocks as high as the P-35 chipset could go. The P-45 version was also easy to overclock and very stable.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Can you guys recommend anyparts, for a i7-i5 setup to replace my q9550 p45 ddr2 setup.
> 
> Im going to be selling many items, Already sold windows 7, a corsair 120mm fan, and some ddr memory, and hopefully my e5200 pentium. Im going to hopefully have 95-100 dollars already, and i might post even more hardware to sell and such. I dont think i can get this setup with 200 bucks even if i was lucky haahahaha. But it would be nice to see how much money i can get for all this.




There was this going on........


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112392

i5 750 right now is the best bang for the buck, only drawback is the lack of hyperthreading.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> If you're going to run the VM package to co-exist with GPU's folding in the same rig it is best to do the 7 core one. This way you can dedicate the last CPU core to your GPU's and your system doesn't get bogged down. 1156's are fine (hyperthread versioned ones) as long as you have 6GB of RAM minimum and I wouldn't recommend your OC below 3.5Ghz. The guide that I posted says 3.8 but I've ran mine @ 3.5 and it still gets it done and collect the bonus. Remember the key here is your OC.....*It has to be stable* (I cannot stress this enough).....



I'm running 3.6 on a 920 and getting approx 38.00 TPF so thats no problem. I am running two GTX 285s with the -smp 8 too and have had no issues.

I looked into a 1156 based bigadv rig, and figured that the 8GB of ram needed on that platform made it too expensive. At the time I priced it out, and the 920 and ram was cheaper for the X58 platform. The mobo was more expensive on the X58 though, but not by much. I went with a mature X58 system instead and have not looked back since. Running 6GB of ram on it, and an OC to 4.0GHZ on water. TPF is 31:00-32:00.

I would go with an X58 rig.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> I'm running 3.6 on a 920 and getting approx 38.00 TPF so thats no problem. I am running two GTX 285s with the -smp 8 too and have had no issues.



Hmmnn, 3.6 on -smp 8 and you're only getting 38.00 TPF I'm running mine @ 3.5 Chris and I get between 35.00-36.00 TPF and my other rig is at 3.8 and I get 34.00 TPF. I'm running the 7 core ones. 



chriskwarren said:


> Running 6GB of ram on it, and an OC to 4.0GHZ on water. TPF is 31:00-32:00. I would go with an X58 rig.



This is the "optimal" setting if you can achieve this clock and keep it stable (which for a 920 D0 stepping is very doable).


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Hmmnn, 3.6 on -smp 8 and you're only getting 38.00 TPF I'm running mine @ 3.5 Chris and I get between 35.00-36.00 TPF and my other rig is at 3.8 and I get 34.00 TPF. I'm running the 7 core ones.



That is my main rig. At any given time, the rig is also folding two GTX 285s, running various apps, recording television, etc.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> That is my main rig. At any given time, the rig is also folding two GTX 285s, running various apps, recording television, etc.



I smell HWC meat, im only a 500 poster so you better run because im not fead well


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 10, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> That is my main rig. At any given time, the rig is also folding two GTX 285s, running various apps, recording television, etc.



Please do us a small favor and fill out your system specs so your folding brothers/rivals can feast on the knowledge of the north-of-border folding expert.  We all thank you in advance.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I have one of those motherboards with a 920 C0 that is air cooled. I was considering making that my second -bigadv rig.
> 
> My first attempt however will be with an Asus P6T Deluxe, Core i7 965, Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 Triple Channel Kit and water cooled. Hopefully this will be running by the end of the week.



When you get this going, please compare notes with others running non-extreme i7's and see if there is a difference due to the faster QPI speed, and let us know.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Please do us a small favor and fill out your system specs so your folding brothers/rivals can feast on the knowledge of the north-of-border folding expert.  We all thank you in advance.



Filled mine out mate, have a look 

All for Folding, and very occasionally Playing Good Old MW4/ WoW

ST


----------



## bogmali (Jan 12, 2010)

My production will suffer for today and part of tomorrow. Maintenance issues at work where I have three of my rigs. Should be back to full swing on Wednesday.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hoping I'll have my 9800gtx back up soon,  need a new psu.  Have my 280 back up due to a bizarre bios find.  Stay tuned!


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 12, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Hoping I'll have my 9800gtx back up soon,  need a new psu.  Have my 280 back up due to a bizarre bios find.  Stay tuned!



Your In BC? And Not folding for HWC?! LOL just had to rib you there.

As for PSU, NCIX should still have the Silverstone Strider Plus on sale. Damn good PSU, based on an Enhance Platform that is much more current than the older STF one.

ST


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

well im sorry to say buck my 5 day folding streak comes to an end tonight ive put up 30k points in 5 days on a tired Phenom II 940 and 2 5850s that have the PPD/ watt ratio equal to a hummers mpg. once were ready to make a bigger push let me know and ill do the gauntlet again till then ill fold off and on as time and money permits i expect to hit 33k points total before my 5 day run is over


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Got the Xeon server online and folding just now

PS3
Main Frame
Laptop
allready switched over

will build a table top PC tonight to go on my techbench

then in the next day or 2 ill hook up my switch find some power cables and hook up as many p4 and skt A systems as i can

iphone pics of the farm in a sec

2 random PC's in the second half of the server room











(mainframe top left xeon server has silver mouse on it. TOTAL systems in picture 7)

systems i have parts to build from scratch 3-4 other systems in the house i built not in pics 6 not sure if they will run they were given to other people and im not sure if i have their permission yet to install F@H. so total systems i will have running for the team as it stands 17

Solaris17 reporting in to bring the rain


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im sorry to say buck my 5 day folding streak comes to an end tonight ive put up 30k points in 5 days on a tired Phenom II 940 and 2 5850s that have the PPD/ watt ratio equal to a hummers mpg. once were ready to make a bigger push let me know and ill do the gauntlet again till then ill fold off and on as time and money permits i expect to hit 33k points total before my 5 day run is over



I'll get in touch when GPU3 arrives. Thank you for you contribution.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2010)

Yaaay!  I gots my badge back....!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Yaaay!  I gots my badge back....!


Welcome back Pete! Good to hear about the GTX280 resurrection.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2010)

I won't be able to get the deal for the silverstone,  don't get a cheque until the 20th.  I need the cheapest psu on NCIX that will fold a 9800gtx on a server.  I'm very low on funds until end of Feb,  so I need a recommendation.  Need to get this card folding again!  I will fold some on my 280,  but you understand if I want to baby it.....


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 13, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I won't be able to get the deal for the silverstone,  don't get a cheque until the 20th.  I need the cheapest psu on NCIX that will fold a 9800gtx on a server.  I'm very low on funds until end of Feb,  so I need a recommendation.  Need to get this card folding again!  I will fold some on my 280,  but you understand if I want to baby it.....



Let me know what your budget is mate and I'll help however I can.

ST


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2010)

Budget is pretty low if I want to eat...  $50-60 probably at most.  That'll leave me about $240 to live on for the month....  I may have to wait another month.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2010)

These 5768 jobs are bad,  6k or so ppd on my 280?  For a 353 pointer?  Sheesh.  I normally get 9k ppd on most jobs...


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2010)

Testing vcore limits on my 280,  folding now at 1.14v.  Will test overnight,  then drop to 1.13v.  I'm sure I had this thing folding at 1.10v at one point.  Fun!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey - I made a post in the FAH tech assistance thread but Ive seemed to have been completely ignored.

if any of you guys can help that would be great

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1715923&postcount=630


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 14, 2010)

A little journalism done by LCB001, one of the HWC members. He's got some good posts showing some good info.

Quick post about GPU3

Regarding new projects released recently


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

great STILL no ability to fold worth a damn on ATI cards wtf tired of this bullshit pay less for bang for buck and seems all thats happened is if gotten screwed 6 ways from sunday since i bought my 4870x2 back in March


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey - I made a post in the FAH tech assistance thread but Ive seemed to have been completely ignored.
> 
> if any of you guys can help that would be great
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1715923&postcount=630



Im at a loss on that one. All your drivers for the system as a whole are up to date?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys!

How do you think this would work for -bigadv's?
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/1552830092.html
Quick summary:
Skulltrail Intel server motherboard D5400XS LGA771-style
Two quad-core cpu's Intel core2 extreme QX9775 3.2GHz 
No RAM

I realize the lights would dim when this thing would be turned on, but....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im at a loss on that one. All your drivers for the system as a whole are up to date?



Everythings as upto date as it should be - I havent had any issues with it before & my laptop is hardly ever touched once its been set up cuz I remotely connect to it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How do you think this would work for -bigadv's?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/1552830092.html
> ...



That's a chunk of change and electricity to run -bigadv.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 15, 2010)

Still coming along.

I've been moved to another shop within our company - sucks they don't have a shop rig, so I'm putting one together.  When she's not doing work-related tasks, the cores will be running - a Q6600 + HD4870 ought to help out a bit more.  Another 1 or 2 SMP clients and a GPU client to keep the silicone warm.

Expect her to be up and running within the next week.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Everythings as upto date as it should be - I havent had any issues with it before & my laptop is hardly ever touched once its been set up cuz I remotely connect to it.



How do you remote in? When using the built in Remote Desktop Program within Windows there will be errors in F@H, learned that the hard way (multiple EUEs). Apparently it has something to do with the virtual display driver that is used in Remote connections. 3rd party programs do not cause this. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2010)

My gtx280 is folding fine at 1.13v now.  1.12 next!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 16, 2010)

Now testing my gtx280 at 1.11v.  Temps not exceeding 60c.  Will run overnight to be sure.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 16, 2010)

That card is full of drama, but has more lives than a cat. Congrats's on getting here stable again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2010)

Robal, welcome to Folding at TPU!


----------



## ERazer (Jan 19, 2010)

Just stopping by to say got my semi new 9600gso and 8600gts folding 24/7  and gonna have another gso in couple days


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2010)

Interesting..  got tired of my 9800gtx just doing nothing,  as I can't afford a psu for my server yet.  So I popped it in with my gtx280,  knowing I couldn't get it to fold before,  and it folded all night without a hiccup!  I guess somewhere between fixing my 280,  switching to an intel xfire mobo from an athlon sli mobo,  and newer drivers,  they play nice together now!  Next test,  to see if they will both fold together.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just recently tried similar with my 9600GT and GTX285.  While they both folded, the GTX285 seemed to only fold at about the same PPD as the 9600GT(~4500PPD).  Stopping the 9600GT folding, and the GTX285 went right back to a normal PPD.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I just recently tried similar with my 9600GT and GTX285.  While they both folded, the GTX285 seemed to only fold at about the same PPD as the 9600GT(~4500PPD).  Stopping the 9600GT folding, and the GTX285 went right back to a normal PPD.



did you have a driver crash or something?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I just recently tried similar with my 9600GT and GTX285.  While they both folded, the GTX285 seemed to only fold at about the same PPD as the 9600GT(~4500PPD).  Stopping the 9600GT folding, and the GTX285 went right back to a normal PPD.



It could be something else. I have noticed that since I started crunching my PPD sometimes (happend 3 times in 10 days) decreased 40-60%. A restart fixed it everytime. I mention this since I know that you are crunching too.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry guys, my main rig is down atm. But I'm certainly going to get off my lazy ass and get it back up and running.
My room is freezing without it...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it was the 190.xx+ drivers that allowed for the mixing and matching of cards. It was talked about a couple of months and should have a thread or two about it. Anyways, my 9600GSOs work in the same rig as one of my GTX 260s mostly without issue. There is the odd time where sometimes when I game, the GTX 260 will fold at 9600GSO speeds afterwards. However, closing the client and reopening it has always solved it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

well much thanks to 4x4n my router arrived today and its been properly configured once gpu 3 client hits ill start my 5850s roaring again along with my Phenom II and the PS3


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 19, 2010)

hey anyone folding with their ps3 having issues uploading units today?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey anyone folding with their ps3 having issues uploading units today?



@http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1726148&postcount=643


----------



## AndyBroke (Jan 20, 2010)

When I got home from work today my screen was full of dots in different colours. I have overclocked my cpu, but that shouldn't affect the gpu should it?
I am running the gpu client as well as the smp client with vmware.
I did try to up the system memory voltage, so ill se how that work out when I come home today.
When I started to fold this morning, the fan on my gfx card didn't spin up as high as it used to either. I also checked the temperature and it was at 60c. Normally it would go up to 70c fairly quick and the fan would sound like a jet engine.
Do you think that my gfx card is dying?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2010)

gahhhhh WTF? the usb recieer for the Xeon server blows. stupid dynex net adapter disconnects randomely. who knows how long its been down sorry. ill try to get it sorted. its not the first time iv had trouble with this card. but i dont hae anything to replace it. im so angry right now. other machines were patched through that system. im going to break something im so F@#$ing angry


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

AndyBroke said:


> When I got home from work today my screen was full of dots in different colours. I have overclocked my cpu, but that shouldn't affect the gpu should it?
> I am running the gpu client as well as the smp client with vmware.
> I did try to up the system memory voltage, so ill se how that work out when I come home today.
> When I started to fold this morning, the fan on my gfx card didn't spin up as high as it used to either. I also checked the temperature and it was at 60c. Normally it would go up to 70c fairly quick and the fan would sound like a jet engine.
> Do you think that my gfx card is dying?



if you have your cpu overclocked and you are running a program like folding at home and you get those dots it probably means you are drawing too much power from your PSU. however, i had the same issue with the 8800gts and i wasnt overclocking the cpu. i was on pretty high clocks for the gpu tho so i chocked it up to an unstable card. folding definitely kills gpus so if you are using an older one that is most likey the issue.


----------



## AndyBroke (Jan 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you have your cpu overclocked and you are running a program like folding at home and you get those dots it probably means you are drawing too much power from your PSU. however, i had the same issue with the 8800gts and i wasnt overclocking the cpu. i was on pretty high clocks for the gpu tho so i chocked it up to an unstable card. folding definitely kills gpus so if you are using an older one that is most likey the issue.



The gpu have hardly been used. I got it from a friend for about a month ago, and before that he only used it a couple of weeks. I doubt it it is the psu. I am not using anything near the maximum output.
When I got home from work today the computer was still folding happily, and there were no dots on the screen, so I think raising the voltage on the system memory did the trick


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow,  never thought I'd see it again..  my gtx280 and 9800gtx folding happily away together in the same box!  Been the better part of a year since I could do that.  Ppd is about right for both cards.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

Horrible weather again, may need to shut it all down for the next 9 hours 

Oh yeah, its definitely getting shut down. Back in 9 hours!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry about posting useless info,  but I'm kind of excited about the fact that I can continue to game and do high end graphics composing on my 280,  while my 9800gtx keeps folding full time.  In the same rig!  I could never do this before.  So very kewl!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2010)

Going to post a personal milestone,  I never thought I'd get to,  of 2.75 mil tonight.  Don't need a a piece of pie,  will get at 3mil!
Oops I hope I do,  may have to fire back up big boy for the finish....  Nope,  sorry,  I have to run bigboy overnight to do it.  I will....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay,  this is an epiphany from me...  I had no idea I could game at full strength on my 280,  while my 9800gtx was still folding.  And no effect on either.  Maybe my old athlon mobo couldn't handle it,  but I guess newer systems can.  I'll bet a lot of people don't know this!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

Second GTX 275 came into today and is installed. Getting it setup to run F@H now. I hate attempting to setup multi GPU Folding  If I get stuck I will resort to Teamviewer for assistance


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2010)

Hate to double post, but that was easier than I thought: 






Thunderstorms approaching so I think I will shut it down for now. Will have to see what kind of temps I get with the card stacked like this and will have to OC the XFX later on when I have better weather. 

Strange thing though, when I first installed the XFX 275 it ran at 100% fan speed and was not detected in Windows. I rebooted and it was fine. Should I be concerned?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 21, 2010)

Shutting down for a storm? Remember the rule of thumb for all electronics:







If lightning struck the lines, I'd think there would be a performance increase if anything.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I will play it safe this time, can't chance my shiny new i7/SLi 275 box.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2010)

Well,  as I've mentioned before,  I DON'T stop folding.  Only in dire emergencies,  then I start right back up.  Tomorrow,  2.75mil.  On 2 cards.  At half the poverty level.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2010)

And while I may be a canuck,  let's beat these Canucks bad!  Let's fold!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Shutting down for a storm? Remember the rule of thumb for all electronics:
> 
> http://meizuba.com/img/needs_more_jiggawatts.bmp
> 
> *If lightning struck the lines, I'd think there would be a performance increase if anything*.



For those times when you just cant get enough vcore!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2010)

It appears I have 2 more slots to fill.  I'm looking for hi-ppd cards.  I can get a brand new 9800gtx for 100can at newegg.ca,  can anyone do better?
I have a month to do this.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can get a flux capacitor?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 21, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a flux capacitor?



That's easy......ask El Fiendo


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 21, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a flux capacitor?



I think I have one stashed around here.  Somewhere between the Johnson rod and the Framistam.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes I hate being Canadian,  and not being able to get good deals on cheap computer parts,  sometimes....


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 21, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Sometimes I hate being Canadian,  and not being able to get good deals on cheap computer parts,  sometimes....



At least u guys have online shopping.

We aint got that privilege in Middle East or India


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2010)

Dies900, welcome!


----------



## dies900 (Jan 22, 2010)

hello to you too
listen I have a problem
- Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[08:29:13] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:29:13] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:29:14] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[08:29:14] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:29:14] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
I just switced gpus and this what I get I reinstalled I dont care if lose my last work just want to start this thing
help me please


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2010)

dies900 said:


> hello to you too
> listen I have a problem
> - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> Waiting before retry.
> ...



Same thing happend to me this morning. I restarted the program and the folding resumed from where it left off. Just shut it down and restart.


----------



## dies900 (Jan 22, 2010)

okei thanks


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2010)

Trying to get members of one of my gaming forums,  who would of never thought of it...  to give folding a try.  Hoping for multiple new members!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 23, 2010)

Look, I'm "Working on Growing Monsters and Cloning Shrimps".


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Look, I'm "Working on Growing Monsters and Cloning Shrimps".
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/F@H-2010-01-23-1-Shrimps.jpg



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113206


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2010)

Will be looking for a good psu at the end of the month.  Would like a corsair tx750 or better,  or else I have to settle for whatever I can get on ncix.com for $100can.  My server finally just shut down on the current psu,  and I really want to move my 9800gtx to the server,  it interferes with what my 280 is doing....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm unfortunately stopping F@H for now, as it is my new X4 955 runs too hot, and it can't take the extra heat of an 8800GT folding as well....sorry


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

If anyone is looking to go i7, I have my 920 C0/C1 stepping for sale on my F/S thread. I will give discounts to fellow folders but not much since I'm trying to recoup funds from my D0 purchases.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm unfortunately stopping F@H for now, as it is my new X4 955 runs too hot, and it can't take the extra heat of an 8800GT folding as well....sorry



What temps is the Phenom seeing and what cooler ( please not stock  ) ?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What temps is the Phenom seeing and what cooler ( please not stock  ) ?



It's a Xigmatek HDT-S963, and I'm running at 60-62C load (case closed), ~55c load (case open).  I don't know idle temps, but I never idle, so they don't matter to me 

Clearly, insufficient airflow is part of the problem, the top of the case and the back vent where the air is exhausted are both quite warm to the touch, and the air coming out of the back is also "hot"


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's a Xigmatek HDT-S963, and I'm running at 60-62C load (case closed), ~55c load (case open).  I don't know idle temps, but I never idle, so they don't matter to me
> 
> Clearly, insufficient airflow is part of the problem, the top of the case and the back vent where the air is exhausted are both quite warm to the touch, and the air coming out of the back is also "hot"



You are on the money- case airflow is very insufficient. That heatsink is a little small too, compared to its 120mm equipped older brothers. Time for more fans and maybe a slight upgrade to the cooler? 

One other thing, are you sure your MB is giving the Phenom the right amount of Vcore? When I first installed my PII the default settings actually over volted the CPU. Once I adjusted the Vcore to the correct value temps went down considerably. It was feeding it enough volts for 4ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> You are on the money- case airflow is very insufficient. That heatsink is a little small too, compared to its 120mm equipped older brothers. Time for more fans and maybe a slight upgrade to the cooler?
> 
> One other thing, are you sure your MB is giving the Phenom the right amount of Vcore? When I first installed my PII the default settings actually over volted the CPU. Once I adjusted the Vcore to the correct value temps went down considerably. It was feeding it enough volts for 4ghz



I can't add any more fans (except at the bottom, which I've already found out does no good), I'm considering a new cooler (Mugen 2).  However, I don't think that would do much good if the heat can't get out, so I'm considering something like the Cooler Master Elite 341.  BTW, it's getting 1.408v (as reported by CPU-Z @ load), could I lower this a bit?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can't add any more fans (except at the bottom, which I've already found out does no good), I'm considering a new cooler (Mugen 2).  However, I don't think that would do much good if the heat can't get out, so I'm considering something like the Cooler Master Elite 341.  BTW, it's getting 1.408v (as reported by CPU-Z @ load), could I lower this a bit?



I think your Vcore is a little high for a 45nm cpu. I would also use rubber bands to strap a hi flow 120mm fan onto the CPU heatsink. I have done this several times when i was outgrowing the capacity of my AC FreezerPro 64's. I would hate to think that the PSU would go to waste


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think your Vcore is a little high for a 45nm cpu. I would also use rubber bands to strap a hi flow 120mm fan onto the CPU heatsink. I have done this several times when i was outgrowing the capacity of my AC FreezerPro 64's. I would hate to think that the PSU would go to waste



The PSU is being used, and it's great 
I'll try lowering the Vcore, and I'll try using a 120mm fan instead of the stock 92mm one.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry,  until I can get a new psu,  my projects take up a lot my main computer's time.  I'll try to pump out as much as I can.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The PSU is being used, and it's great
> I'll try lowering the Vcore, and I'll try using a 120mm fan instead of the stock 92mm one.



1.4v is a normal Vcore for AMD 45nm chips. If your at stock speeds i'm sure you can lower it


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The PSU is being used, and it's great
> I'll try lowering the Vcore, and I'll try using a 120mm fan instead of the stock 92mm one.



Thats a start, don't forget the standing offer from CP and I about that 8800 Cooler.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1.4v is a normal Vcore for AMD 45nm chips. If your at stock speeds i'm sure you can lower it


He has an Intel Q9400. My Q9550 only used 1.35v @ 3.80Ghz.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> He has an Intel Q9400. My Q9550 only used 1.35v @ 3.80Ghz.



I _did_ have a Q9400.  However, I recently upgraded to a Phenom II X4 955, and I have been rather dismayed by the heat/power consumption (hence my question about lowering voltage)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I _did_ have a Q9400.  However, I recently upgraded to a Phenom II X4 955, and I have been rather dismayed by the heat/power consumption (hence my question about lowering voltage)


Meh, my bad. I see you just changed your specs. AMD's are power hungry and will prob need the extra volts to be stable. +1 to p_o_s_pc.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I _did_ have a Q9400.  However, I recently upgraded to a Phenom II X4 955, and I have been rather dismayed by the heat/power consumption (hence my question about lowering voltage)



Well for reference my 965 BE (C3 stepping) runs at 3.6ghz 1.392 Vcore @ 100% WCG/F@H load. I also have a similar MB to yours, mine is the DDR3 100% solid cap version, so it could definitely be overvolting the CPU like I mentioned earlier.  If you have a C3 then you can surely drop your Vcore @ stock.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

I decided heat be damned, I'm going to fold on the 8800GT again

I turned up the speed of the exhaust fans, and now with WCG and F@H running I'm now at 61C (vs 59).  I still need a better HSF, but that will come in time.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2010)

Sad realization for me,  paid over $500 for my gtx280,  paid $320 for my 9800gtx.  I can get a gtx280 for $300  bucks now,  and a 9800gtx for $100.  What a waste!  At least now I stand a chance of getting either and doing sli!  Can even find gtx260 216sps for 189can.  All brand new. Almost all gone though....  Hope I can replace server psu in time...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Sad realization for me,  paid over $500 for my gtx280,  paid $320 for my 9800gtx.  I can get a gtx280 for $300  bucks now,  and a 9800gtx for $100.  What a waste!  At least now I stand a chance of getting either and doing sli!  Can even find gtx260 216sps for 189can.  All brand new. Almost all gone though....  Hope I can replace server psu in time...



Thats life, thank god i was poor back then. I still got BOTH my 260s for 200 bucks. Those things didnt change price for a while. Baught my first 260 from newegg over in 08-beginning 09 for 200 bucks. Then i went to best buy a month ago, and buy my second BFG 260 for 200 bucks  Thank you 2010. I belive these cards came out out 3 years ago if i belive so.....

At 1 time a GTX 260 was at 140 dollars on some deals, and that was silly. Went back up to 180+ for aftermarket coolers and the stocks from evga are 200 bucks STILL. Lol......


I think the best folding card in my opinion is the GTX 275, When under volted(yes undervolted) and overclocked. Itll use the less power/less memory(to help) yet has the core of the fastest single core folder which is the 285 and overclocks very well.


But the BEST folding card ive herd is the illusive 8800gt 256mb version. It used almost no power, but had a nasty 112 stream processor core, pumping OUT the PPD but using munchy wattage. So.. Get 5-6 8800gt 256mb's and get 30k ppd at the end of the day !!!

****EDIT*****Buck remembers that my q9550 was folding at 24/7 stable 4.0Ghz at 1.24volts Which is amazing........... I might just start folding it, or upgrade to i7, and get a tiny vid card and creat the q9550 4.0Ghz monster. And that was on VM's with 100% ussage lol 

Turns out my q9550 at 1.232 volts 4.0Ghz wasnt fully stable. It pasted 65 runs of Intel burn test MAXIUMUM but on the 66 run it failed. The thing is the highest i ever tested it was at 65runs on maxiumum intel burn test, untill i went for a silly 100 run.... What a joke, i was full of lafter all night. But at 1.242volts the thing is ROCK stable and it stays cool under 55c


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2010)

Got my 9800gtx folding at 756/1836,  wonder if it will go the nite?  Fun stuff....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2010)

Decided to try 648/1404 settings on my 280 at my folding voltage of 1.1v.  Going good,  letting it run overnight to test.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

i am going to have to  stop folding on my 8800GT as it seems that it is on its last legs  maybe i can get lucky and all it will need is some cleaning and fresh thermal paste


----------



## Zenith (Jan 29, 2010)

Just a question, is any of these temps alarming? Full load on both cards, second has 353WU, first 783WU, after one hour of Folding. Mind 12V, i measured it with Vmeter on CPU 4-pin connector and it is stable 12.05V.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 29, 2010)

Zenith said:


> Just a question, is any of these temps alarming? Full load on both cards, second has 353WU, first 783WU, after one hour of Folding. Mind 12V, i measured it with Vmeter on CPU 4-pin connector and it is stable 12.05V.
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9288/tempst.jpg



No they are all acceptable.  Similar to what I get on my aircooled PC's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2010)

I lost a -bigadv @ 87% tonight. It was all due to an incorrect system clock when the WU was downloaded due to a failed overclock/CMOS reset. Windows automatically synced with internet time and the next time the VM was started it listed the WU past it's deadline. I desperately attempted to reset the VM, but the WU was already deleted. Well, no more CMOS resets for me, as I have found the 860's sweet spot on this board. I struggled for days to find stability @ 3.8ghz, but in the end it was a 4mhz o/c on the PCI-E bus that lead to *4.2Ghz stable*. Now I have to make up for lost time and figure how to control the heat these CPU's make....


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice clocks BUCK. I'm @ 4.0Ghz on both of my 920 D0


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 30, 2010)

If you move from your H20 compact water cooler buck, Ill pay for shipping to get that bugger of to my rig, and i might ship you a corsair H50 water cooler ......

But thats if your switching coolers


----------



## msgclb (Jan 30, 2010)

I completed a -bigadv WU tonight but I didn't see it upload. All I saw was messages saying it couldn't contact server to download WU. (something like that) At this point I don't know if I lost 2.5 days.

I finally shut v0.6 down and started v1.1. It started properly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice clocks BUCK. I'm @ 4.0Ghz on both of my 920 D0



you and buck are making me have a sadz  i am only at 3.7ghz on my 920


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you and buck are making me have a sadz  i am only at 3.7ghz on my 920




That's really good P_O_S, is it on air? My 920 C0/C1's have a lot more potential that what I set them up for but I'm a very conservative person especially since I'm running them 24/7. You could get that chip to 4.0 with the right cooling and mobo.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That's really good P_O_S, is it on air? My 920 C0/C1's have a lot more potential that what I set them up for but I'm a very conservative person especially since I'm running them 24/7. You could get that chip to 4.0 with the right cooling and mobo.



I am running it on air(RoseWill Fort120) on the Asus Rampage II Gene.I also run mine 24/7 I'm sure 4ghz would be in reach at 1.32v it runs ~73c on the hottest core under 100% now that i don't have it in a case and am running push/pull.But i am having some strange problems with hard restarts and random BSOD I think its time to download memtest and burn me a copy and test the ram.I can pass LinX for 300 runs without a problem so idk


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I lost a -bigadv @ 87% tonight. It was all due to an incorrect system clock when the WU was downloaded due to a failed overclock/CMOS reset. Windows automatically synced with internet time and the next time the VM was started it listed the WU past it's deadline. I desperately attempted to reset the VM, but the WU was already deleted. Well, no more CMOS resets for me, as I have found the 860's sweet spot on this board. I struggled for days to find stability @ 3.8ghz, but in the end it was a *4mhz o/c on the PCI-E bus* that lead to *4.2Ghz stable*. Now I have to make up for lost time and figure how to control the heat these CPU's make....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/Capture002228.jpg



Im going to give that a shot. I remember reading that on the EVGA forum, but forgot about it completely when messing with my OC the other day. Seems like thats the key for consistent OCs on our EVGA boards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to give that a shot. I remember reading that on the EVGA forum, but forgot about it completely when messing with my OC the other day. Seems like thats the key for consistent OCs on our EVGA boards



Just follow the guide in the link below. EVGA_JacobF has been made so easy! BTW, I lowered the mutli to 20x for 4.0ghz due to heat and I am now getting a TBF of 34:43 with temps of 65c

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=20029


----------



## msgclb (Jan 31, 2010)

I completed an A3 project and a 6011 project started with a TPF of 00:00:05. It completed before I could post this message. A 6014 projected has now started that will take several hours to complete.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to be down one rig with two 8800 GT cards for about a week. I decided to move several rigs to a new shelving system today but when I almost had the first one set up I discovered that my KVM VGA connector had male pins and my cables that I had been using also has male pins on the VGA connector. I ordered a cable that I hope will solve this but at this point I'm not going to move this rig back to its old home.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

I figured out that the new Nvidia driver and folding was the cause of multible shutdowns on my new rig. After reverting to the 190.62 I didn't have a problem for 24 hours (including OC my CPU). We have a new 250GTX running 24/7.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I'll keep my 190.62s then. They seem to be a really good driver revision compared to alot of the newer ones coming out.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I figured out that the new Nvidia driver and folding was the cause of multible shutdowns on my new rig. After reverting to the 190.62 I didn't have a problem for 24 hours (including OC my CPU). We have a new 250GTX running 24/7.



Yesterday I had a rig shutdown for unknown reasons. I had updated the Nvidia driver to 196.21. I've been keeping a close eye on this rig so if it crashes again I'll follow your lead and switch to 190.62.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Yesterday I had a rig shutdown for unknown reasons. I had updated the Nvidia driver to 196.21. I've been keeping a close eye on this rig so if it crashes again I'll follow your lead and switch to 190.62.



_Home
Nvidia rolls out 196.34 driver 	Print 	E-mail
Written by Fudzilla staff   
Wednesday, 27 January 2010 11:09








Overclocking fixed

Nvidia has released new Geforce/ION drivers, version 196.34 beta. *The new drivers basically fix an overclocking bug found in version 196.21.* It seems there are no improvements other than that, but the company recommends users install it anyway.

You can get them here:

GeForce 196.34 beta (Windows 7 32bit)
GeForce 196.34 beta (Windows 7 64bit)
GeForce 196.34 beta (Windows XP 32bit)
GeForce 196.34 beta (Windows XP 64bit)_


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

I stick to the proven one. None of my GPU's gets close to fancy games anyways.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 31, 2010)

What is up with the points update? Anyone know?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2010)

Beats me. Finally get some decent points comming and then they don't show....

Sunday: We will update our system since nobody notice and we get extra paid for working on a Sunday?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

about how many points do 4850's put out?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> about how many points do 4850's put out?



I think something like 2000-2500, not that great unfortunately


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a shutdown on 2 of my rigs since I updated to the 196.21 drivers. I haven't had any more since then, I'm keeping an eye on them to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Slacker!


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 1, 2010)

WHO ME!!!!! LOL  I have to come up with some reason......... LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think something like 2000-2500, not that great unfortunately



not much.. But i just bought one for the i7 rig and am going to put the 8800GT in the X2. I plan to Xfire 2 or them when i get the $$ for the 2nd one


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not much.. But i just bought one for the i7 rig and am going to put the 8800GT in the X2. I plan to Xfire 2 or them when i get the $$ for the 2nd one



Cool!
I may be picking up a 4830 or 4850 soon-ish as a replacement for the 8800GT.  Maybe even a 4670, I'm having driver hell with the Nvidia and AMD/ATI drivers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool!
> I may be picking up a 4830 or 4850 soon-ish as a replacement for the 8800GT.  Maybe even a 4670, I'm having driver hell with the Nvidia and AMD/ATI drivers



I never had problems with my AMD/ATI drivers when running my Nvidia card(s) on the 790GX  and i never had problems running ATI card/drivers on my Nvidia chipset... But now i am on a Intel chipset.Haven't owned an Intel chipset for years


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I never had problems with my AMD/ATI drivers when running my Nvidia card(s) on the 790GX  and i never had problems running ATI card/drivers on my Nvidia chipset... But now i am on a Intel chipset.Haven't owned an Intel chipset for years



The Nvidia driver keeps crashing...I've tried 5 different drivers and it still crashes approximately every ~6-8 hours.  I could use the integraded HD4200, but then I effectively couldn't fold, and the games I play are unplayable with it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The Nvidia driver keeps crashing...I've tried 5 different drivers and it still crashes approximately every ~6-8 hours.  I could use the integraded HD4200, but then I effectively couldn't fold, and the games I play are unplayable with it



try different ATI drivers. Also what i have found is that If i installed Nvidia drivers it didn't cause problems


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

It seems that I got owned by Stanford servers EOC stats say I was good for 55K plus today so let me get this straight, I am folding with the following cards:

8 X GTX260
4 X GTS250
2 X 9800GX2

and 2 -bigadv WUs submitted yesterday and I can only amass 55K I hope it is some kind of backlog otherwise I've been cheated


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's see if I did it right the first time - 8 cores running on a 6012. First 1% took 3 min 33 sec @3,6 GHz.


EDIT:
6 hours ETA. Can I shut it down like the normal GPU folding client? I would like to install HFM.net on that machine (don't like to look at a PPD of 1888). When I installed it on another rig running GPU folding my PC crashed, so...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

Sorry that I haven't really been folding lately. I tested my troublesome PNY 9800 GT with OCCT today and it locks up with crazy artfacts on stock clocks after about a minute, and all the temps were fine. Into the wastebasket that year-old POS goes after I stripped my VF1000 cooler off of it and slapped it on my good 9800 GT single slot card, and lowered temps by 20*c.

My GeForce 210 that I modded has a very noisy dying fan after only 3 months. Currently out of my PC.

I'm playing around with the VGA BIOSes on my Toshiba laptop (8600m SLI, only 1 card will fold). The laptop has always had heat issues and if I crunch and fold on it, the CPU gets into the 90s along with the GPUs.   

Bye bye nice PPD.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 2, 2010)

You should try baking that 9800 GT. I've got an 8800GTX that I've been meaning to. Might try my sister's old laptop too.

Info


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 2, 2010)

Would broken solder bumps explain the issue? The core is a 55nm G92-280-B1 made on Week 41, 2008.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> try different ATI drivers. Also what i have found is that If i installed Nvidia drivers it didn't cause problems



I've tried different ATi drivers, I'm seriously thinking of selling the Nvidia card and buying an ATi...in which case I'd have to stop folding, I'm not willing to use 1 core of the X4 955 just for F@H.
Maybe I'll try an OS reinstall to see if that fixes things


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've tried different ATi drivers, I'm seriously thinking of selling the Nvidia card and buying an ATi...in which case I'd have to stop folding, I'm not willing to use 1 core of the X4 955 just for F@H.
> Maybe I'll try an OS reinstall to see if that fixes things



I wish you luck. And don't forget about the tweaks you can do to lower CPU usage on ATI cards when folding. You don't have to give up a CPU core only ~0-12%


----------



## r9 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have just installed folding@home client for CPU and GPU. This is what I`m getting. Isn`t that low score ? Advice please.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2010)

that about normal for  your setup. The CPU is alittle low but thats because of your GPU sucking the Cycles


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've tried different ATi drivers, I'm seriously thinking of selling the Nvidia card and buying an ATi...in which case I'd have to stop folding, I'm not willing to use 1 core of the X4 955 just for F@H.
> Maybe I'll try an OS reinstall to see if that fixes things



Are the drivers crashing when it completes a WU?  Please give as many details as possible.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 2, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> Would broken solder bumps explain the issue? The core is a 55nm G92-280-B1 made on Week 41, 2008.



Not sure, but if it saves it from the trash its worth a try.




r9 said:


> I have just installed folding@home client for CPU and GPU. This is what I`m getting. Isn`t that low score ? Advice please.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32746&stc=1&d=1265150372



You appear to be running the uniprocessor client, judging by the credit of the work unit you're folding on the CPU. You'd see a gain if you follow this guide. A few things changed, for instance you won't have to get a second file to 'drop in', all you should need is the one installer for your version of Windows. Also, now you should go to 'http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py and input your folding name to get a passkey. When you're setting up your client on the first run, it will ask you username, team number and the passkey (in that order). You can input your passkey here and then continue with the setup as normal. Once you've completed 10 CPU work units under that passkey, you will get a bonus for how fast you complete subsequent eligible work units. You should see a fair boost over the current CPU installation.

As for your ATI card, there are some specific arguments you can apply to have it fold more efficiently. I don't know these off the top of my head, but one of the ATI guys can help you if its not in one of the ATI specific setup guides.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 3, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> As for your ATI card, there are some specific arguments you can apply to have it fold more efficiently. I don't know these off the top of my head, but one of the ATI guys can help you if its not in one of the ATI specific setup guides.



r9  Here's my environment variables I use on my PC with the ATI card:

BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128

They make the GPU client submit work to the CPU in a much more efficient manner greatly lowering the load on the CPU.   (People have reported going from 50% usage down to 10% or less).   On my PC with the 4850 it gave me 150 to 200 more PPD on each project.  More importantly it greatly increased stability, so much so that I can fold on my card, and crunch on my CPU all while surfing, e-mailing, and even playing games.  Although the CPU folding takes a major hit while gaming, it does not crash!  No more EUE's or UNSTABLE_MACHINE ever.

You can experiment with the last variable.  You can set FLUSH_INTERVAL anywhere from 128 to 256.  The higher number gives slightly better performance, the lower gives more stability.

EDIT:  I found my original post - #353 in this thread.  I found that after setting those environment variables, I'm only using 3% CPU when all I'm doing is folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are the drivers crashing when it completes a WU?  Please give as many details as possible.



Sometimes they crash when the 8800GT finishes a WU, sometimes they crash when I start a game (NFS shift, mostly), sometimes they crash during a WU, and sometimes they crash as soon as I boot up.  It's the "The Display Driver Has Stopped Responding" or whatever error that Vista and 7 give sometimes.  This has only happened since I switched over to the AMD setup with the 785G motherboard instead of the Intel setup with the Geforce 9300, so I think it's a driver issue between the 8800GT and HD4200.  I think this weekend when I have spare time I'll try re-installing the OS if it doesn't resolve itself by then, otherwise I may sell the 8800GT and get a HD 4830/HD4850


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 3, 2010)

go for the 4850 as its an upgrade from the 8800GT and the 4830 is neck to neck with the GT


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> go for the 4850 as its an upgrade from the 8800GT and the 4830 is neck to neck with the GT



I'd really like to get this issue resolved and stay with the 8800GT, it already shreds all games I play, and I don't want to have to give up my 4-5k PPD in F@H


----------



## r9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I`m going to try yours suggestions and thanks for the help. At the moment I`m at work as soon I get home I`m goig to try it. How faster is this SMP client compared to regular one that I use ? And is this going to give me similar performance compared to VM client on linux ?


----------



## r9 (Feb 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> r9  Here's my environment variables I use on my PC with the ATI card:
> 
> BROOK_YIELD 2
> CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
> ...



As you suggested I`v installed SMP client instead of the one I`v had. Now the PPD if the CPU has increased but now the GPU wont go to 100% utilization. I guess I  will have to change the way GPU talks to the CPU those environment variables you mentioned. How to change them ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2010)

r9 said:


> As you suggested I`v installed SMP client instead of the one I`v had. Now the PPD if the CPU has increased but now the GPU wont go to 100% utilization. I guess I  will have to change the way GPU talks to the CPU those environment variables you mentioned. How to change them ?



Reconfigure the GPU client to *Low Priority* and the CPU client to *Idle priority*. You can do this by changing the arguments in the shortcut properties to *-configonly*, change only the setting(s) necessary, and change the arguments back to their original configuration.


----------



## r9 (Feb 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Reconfigure the GPU client to *Low Priority* and the CPU client to *Idle priority*. You can do this by changing the arguments in the shortcut properties to *-configonly*, change only the setting(s) necessary, and change the arguments back to their original configuration.



This should speedup my setup ?
My second PC is Athlon x2 5200+ 4gb ddr2 ATI 3650 512ddr2 and it is doing 800 ppd can I speed it up ? It is running GPU and CPU client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2010)

r9 said:


> I guess I  will have to change the way GPU talks to the CPU those environment variables you mentioned. How to change them ?





r9 said:


> This should speedup my setup ?
> My second PC is Athlon x2 5200+ 4gb ddr2 ATI 3650 512ddr2 and it is doing 800 ppd can I speed it up ? It is running GPU and CPU client.



The priority changes that Buck suggested will result in speed increases for both setups for the SMP client.  The environmental changes will speed up both CPU and GPU.  Don't expect much from the 3650.

Environmental settings: My Computer>Properties>Advanced (Advanced System Settings)>Environment Variables

Buck, can we get a thread under Folding Essentials specifically for ATI Folders?  Nasty, are you up for creating the thread and then Buck can move it?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2010)

internet was down for 3 hours this morning... Rain on the way so I can expect more ISP issues and in turn lower production in Folding. I think F@H should have a work buffer like WCG. At least when my ISP fails my rigs still crunch and upload results later.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck, can we get a thread under Folding Essentials specifically for ATI Folders?  Nasty, are you up for creating the thread and then Buck can move it?



I'm all for it, but I am lacking ATI knowledge. If anyone can do the write-up, I will sticky.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2010)

Got owned by a power outage today, came home and all rigs are off:shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Got owned by a power outage today, came home and all rigs are off:shadedshu


I've been having bad luck lately also. Came home tonight to a solid pink screen(???wtf) on one of my rigs and I have rigs crashing intermittently during the night. This does not make for a good night's sleep


----------



## msgclb (Feb 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Got owned by a power outage today, came home and all rigs are off:shadedshu





BUCK NASTY said:


> I've been having bad luck lately also. Came home tonight to a solid pink screen(???wtf) on one of my rigs and I have rigs crashing intermittently during the night. This does not make for a good night's sleep



*Witchcraft!!!!*
my apologies for the theft


----------



## johnspack (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry,  the cat used up it's ninth life apparently.  I was wrong about the bios fix.  I was hoping so bad it would work. The Palit gtx280 is just a crappy card.  I'm done for now.  Hopefully will be back folding within a few months.  Fold On!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck, can we get a thread under Folding Essentials specifically for ATI Folders?  Nasty, are you up for creating the thread and then Buck can move it?



Sure thing.  I'll give it shot.  It will be a few days because I'm heading out of town for the weekend.


----------



## r9 (Feb 6, 2010)

OK I have done what you suggested installed SMP client for CPU and changed environment variables.
And guess what before I did all of this I was doing around 3600 ppd after I did the changes I was doing 2300 ppd . So I deleted all and restored previous conf and now I`m doing around 3200 ppd .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

is ~2.8k(477pt WU) good for a stock 4850?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2010)

is anyone having trouble getting -bigadv WU's?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is ~2.8k(477pt WU) good for a stock 4850?



That is most excellent for a 4850.  You should be proud.  But keep an eye on it, it might crap out on a 511.  (511's are the ATI equivalent of an 1888 or 548).

I've clocked the holy living crap out of everything in the past, and never gotten above 2.6K PPD.  (I now run the CPU 0.1 GHz slower than max and do a very small (6%) overclock of the GPU - all in the name of stability).  I don't see the need to run my very lowest producing machine (rig #2 in my sig) at maximum.  For a small price of 200 PPD, I can surf, e-mail, etc.  I can even play ANNO 1404 on that PC.  Although that wacks my PPD about 75%, at least it still folds.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> That is most excellent for a 4850.  You should be proud.  But keep an eye on it, it might crap out on a 511.  (511's are the ATI equivalent of an 1888 or 548).
> 
> I've clocked the holy living crap out of everything in the past, and never gotten above 2.6K PPD.  (I now run the CPU 0.1 GHz slower than max and do a very small (6%) overclock of the GPU - all in the name of stability).  I don't see the need to run my very lowest producing machine (rig #2 in my sig) at maximum.  For a small price of 200 PPD, I can surf, e-mail, etc.  I can even play ANNO 1404 on that PC.  Although that wacks my PPD about 75%, at least it still folds.



Your rig that has the 4850 in it isn't bad at all. I am running the 4850 in the i7 

My lowest powered rig (in terms of CPU power) is a tie between 2 rigs 
E1500@3ghz 
X2 4200@3.1ghz 
both have 2gb of DDR2 800
the E1500 is folding on a 8800GT
don't have a GPU for the X2 so its running onboard  Maybe when i get some $$ i will open a WTB thread and see if i can pickup a cheap folding card for it.


Also did you try different Values for the Variables? (on the 4850 rig)


----------



## msgclb (Feb 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> is anyone having trouble getting -bigadv WU's?



I'll find out if I have problems in about 2 hours.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> is anyone having trouble getting -bigadv WU's?



Yup, it seems like they ran out or something I tried 3 different VMWare images and still could not get one I'm getting smaller WUs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2010)

r9 said:


> OK I have done what you suggested installed SMP client for CPU and changed environment variables.
> And guess what before I did all of this I was doing around 3600 ppd after I did the changes I was doing 2300 ppd . So I deleted all and restored previous conf and now I`m doing around 3200 ppd .



What are you using for monitoring?  FAHmon?  The new SMP client scores direct points and bonus points, which HFM.net will show in real time.

With that being said...., I'm not convinced that the new SMP client works well with dual core CPU's, especially when mixed with an ATI card for Folding.  Right now, my Win7/64 X2/4400 is getting 478.4PPD (HFM.net) on an a3 P6021 1106 point WU while Folding on a stock clock 4830 that's getting 1140PPD on a 384 point WU.  My FX60 used to get upwards of 1100 PPD with the old SMP client (no bonus) while Folding on an 8800GTS/512.  (FX60 is 400MHz (~15%) faster than the 4400)


----------



## msgclb (Feb 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> is anyone having trouble getting -bigadv WU's?



I finally completed my -bigadv and successfully sent it.

I had an A3 core and a GPU being sent on a wireless connection at the same time as my -bigadv WU and a GPU on a wired connection. There sure was a lot of pushing and shoving going on but they all were successfully sent.

My completed -bigadv project was 2682 and I got a 2681.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

you guys are making want to fold on my i7 but then i would only have 2 duals crunching 24/7  i need more money


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2010)

I have you on my radar P_O_S. Better switch soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I have you on my radar P_O_S. Better switch soon



 If i still had all of my old stuff i wouldn't even be in sight of you  I am regretting selling all of my hardware  but whats done is done.... but i have held my rank fairly good for not having much folding  Enjoy overtaking me  and no hard feelings 

The only way i could hold you off is if i switched the i7 over but then i will only have like 2k PPD crunching for me


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't worry. I will alternate my i7 between folding and crunching. I might never catch you, but Texbill will, soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Don't worry. I will alternate my i7 between folding and crunching. I might never catch you, but Texbill will, soon.



me and texbill battled it out alot for PIE and ranks. But you will catch me soon. All i have folding is 8800GT and 4850. I need some money so i can grab 2 more cards. I have 2 open PCI-E slots that is a sin. (1 open slot in the i7 rig and 1 open slot on one of the crunchers)


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this, but I think I turned in my last F@H WU for a while.  I still haven't been able to resolve my issues with F@H and Nvidia drivers, so I'm selling the 8800GT in ~2 hours unless someone can give me some quick suggestions.  I've tried various different ATi and Nvidia drivers, I even re-installed the OS (ugh), but the drivers still crash quite frequently.  At least I should be getting $80 for the 8800GT, so it's not a bad deal.  I'm probably going to be picking up a HD5670 (about as fast as the 8800GT in games, and it's cooler and quieter), so no more F@H I believe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

I have no idea unless you don't Install ATI drivers at all. I never installed chipset drivers only installed the sound and Ethernet driver needed nothing else. Maybe give that a try before you sell it


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> me and texbill battled it out alot for PIE and ranks. But you will catch me soon. All i have folding is 8800GT and 4850. I need some money so i can grab 2 more cards. I have 2 open PCI-E slots that is a sin. (1 open slot in the i7 rig and 1 open slot on one of the crunchers)



I got plenty open PCI-E slots but I really don't need more heat at a cost off 35 cent/kWh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I got plenty open PCI-E slots but I really don't need more heat at a cost off 35 cent/kWh



I don't pay for anything so that doesn't matter to me. But when summer comes it would be hell to have all of the rigs crunching and folding that is one reason why i downsized


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have no idea unless you don't Install ATI drivers at all. I never installed chipset drivers only installed the sound and Ethernet driver needed nothing else. Maybe give that a try before you sell it



I tried that, and Win7 gave me shit about missing drivers until I installed the AMD chipset drivers.  I asked my dad for suggestions, and he said to make sure I had the onboard HD4200 disabled, which I do(did).  So I'm really at a loss, I don't want to sell it because I don't want to give up F@H, but if it crashes every 3-8 hours and causes F@H to stop working until I reboot, I'm done with Nvidia (for now).  And it crashes during games, which is extremely irritating.  Sorry team


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I tried that, and Win7 gave me shit about missing drivers until I installed the AMD chipset drivers.  I asked my dad for suggestions, and he said to make sure I had the onboard HD4200 disabled, which I do(did).  So I'm really at a loss, I don't want to sell it because I don't want to give up F@H, but if it crashes every 3-8 hours and causes F@H to stop working until I reboot, I'm done with Nvidia (for now).  And it crashes during games, which is extremely irritating.  Sorry team



you are really having some strange problems. Problems that i avoided some how when i had Nvidia GPU and AMD chipset. I'm sure everyone will understand. You could always fold on the ATI card won't put put alot but better then nothing


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you are really having some strange problems. Problems that i avoided some how when i had Nvidia GPU and AMD chipset. I'm sure everyone will understand. You could always fold on the ATI card won't put put alot but better then nothing



Yeah, my last hope was reinstalling the OS, which I did.  Major pain in the ass, I've already spent several hours getting things set up again, and it's still not done 
Any idea on what PPD the HD5670 would do?
If I can scrape together a few dollars (like 10), which shouldn't be too hard, I may pick up a HD4850, I know it's faster in games, but the 8800GT is already overkill.  One advantage of the HD5670 is that it uses almost no power, and runs cool (parents complain about power usage regularly)

If I do fold (which, in theory, I'm not against), what would I need to do to get the CPU usage down?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2010)

What version drivers are you using [Ion]?  191.07 has been very stable for me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, my last hope was reinstalling the OS, which I did.  Major pain in the ass, I've already spent several hours getting things set up again, and it's still not done
> Any idea on what PPD the HD5670 would do?
> If I can scrape together a few dollars (like 10), which shouldn't be too hard, I may pick up a HD4850, I know it's faster in games, but the 8800GT is already overkill.  One advantage of the HD5670 is that it uses almost no power, and runs cool (parents complain about power usage regularly)
> 
> If I do fold (which, in theory, I'm not against), what would I need to do to get the CPU usage down?



it would do around 2k-2.5k PPD (my 4850 at stock does 2.8k) 
to get CPU usage down you would need to add these environmental variables
Variable                Value 
Brook_Yield              2
Cal_No_Flush            1
Cal_PRE_FLUSH          1
Flush_Interval            242 (may have to change the number a few times to get best PPD:CPU usage ratio)


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 7, 2010)

P O S pc I need about 30,000 to catch ya. I might do that in the next day or so. It's been a hard fought battle but I'm getting there.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> P O S pc I need about 30,000 to catch ya. I might do that in the next day or so. It's been a hard fought battle but I'm getting there.....



Its been a hard battle you put up a hell of a fight. You deserve to overtake me


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks you have put up a heck of a battle, plus selling all of your folding equipment helped me alot


----------



## Nick259 (Feb 7, 2010)

Right, I started folding for the first time today  I look forward to seeing my name at the bottom of the table once it updates!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

My apt. complex annouced they would waive power overages til May.  I will be folding a lot more now.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 8, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Right, I started folding for the first time today  I look forward to seeing my name at the bottom of the table once it updates!



Welcome to the team.  You'll move up the ranks pretty quickly at the start.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 8, 2010)

Thought I'd post an update - after a few years of folding, with a long stint of down-time in between activity, I've finally broke 100k points . . . finally earned my badge!

Also, my work rig is now up and running 24/7 - two SMP clients through a Q6600, and one GPU client through a 4870.  That rig will stay up and running constantly, while my home rig will keep churning as it can.  Either way, the WUs are cranking heavily now.

I still have enough hardware laying around for a couple more rigs - I just need somewhere I can set them up for 24/7 use . . . must do some planning . . .


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> Thought I'd post an update - after a few years of folding, with a long stint of down-time in between activity, I've finally broke 100k points . . . finally earned my badge!
> 
> Also, my work rig is now up and running 24/7 - two SMP clients through a Q6600, and one GPU client through a 4870.  That rig will stay up and running constantly, while my home rig will keep churning as it can.  Either way, the WUs are cranking heavily now.
> 
> I still have enough hardware laying around for a couple more rigs - I just need somewhere I can set them up for 24/7 use . . . must do some planning . . .



Try this one for your Q6600. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH

People says it is faster. Run 32 or 64. Don't get creative, follow the instructions to the letter and it works. It did for me.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 8, 2010)

well just stop by say hi, my gso folding quite fine still waiting on second gso


----------



## theonedub (Feb 8, 2010)

Here comes -3k PPD while I wait for a 8800GTS to arrive- replacing my 9600GSO. 128 shaders > 96 shaders


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2010)

I've ordered a HD 5670, which I plan on folding on as soon as it arrives (current ETA is Wednesday)...I'm new to ATI so I'll need some advice...but I'll see what PPD it'll give


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 9, 2010)

I probably shouldn't post this as one of you jerks will snatch it up before I can, but:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Xeon-5482-x-2-16GB-RAM-Intel-D5400XS-motherboard-h-s_W0QQitemZ110488856603QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item19b9a6281b

Time to ponder. Could probably make a fair chunk of that back selling off half of the FBDIMM RAM.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohh nice...but don't worry I woundn't bid it up. Wrong side of the pond.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not too worried, 1 grand USD is a little hard to scrounge up in 30 minutes. If I called all the computer related debts I have owed to me I could do it easy. Anyone wanna come help me break the knee caps of friends of mine?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 9, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I probably shouldn't post this as one of you jerks will snatch it up before I can, but:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Xeon-5482-x-2-16GB-RAM-Intel-D5400XS-motherboard-h-s_W0QQitemZ110488856603QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item19b9a6281b
> 
> Time to ponder. Could probably make a fair chunk of that back selling off half of the FBDIMM RAM.



Well this jerk doesn't have the $1,000 plus to buy that gem so you're safe here. It does look like he would ship worldwide.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 9, 2010)

Those two CPUs are essentially qx9775s, but Xeons. It'd only be about 50 dollars shipped to my door. Augh damnit why'd I have to see this.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm not too worried, 1 grand USD is a little hard to scrounge up in 30 minutes. If I called all the computer related debts I have owed to me I could do it easy. Anyone wanna come help me break the knee caps of friends of mine?



I will help for 10%


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 9, 2010)

*Disappointed!*

Guys, I thought I was going to do a great thing for the team.  A Dual Xeon workstation fell into my lap the other day.  I was all excited.  Ooooh boy I thought, 8 cores of SMP goodness.  It didn't have enough memory to run -bigadv, but at least I can add to the team's output.

I followed mstenholm's advice in the quote below.  Got it running, started the task manager and ....   Crap! Crap, yes triple-crap!  Cheapo dual-core xeons.  I should have known better.  Cheapo company.  

At any rate, I'll leave it running.  Can't hurt.



mstenholm said:


> Try this one for your Q6600. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH
> 
> People says it is faster. Run 32 or 64. Don't get creative, follow the instructions to the letter and it works. It did for me.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a dumb question (probably couldve searched for an answer).. Can I run multiple Nvidia cards and an ATI card in the same rig? Like a 5770 for gaming and two GTX 275s for folding? I would be putting them all in my WCG0 rig in specs.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

On the other side of the pond we have this temptation:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lenovo-ThinkStat...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme?hash=item19b9a76183

16 MB + 2x5550 but price is getting a bit steap.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Here is a dumb question (probably couldve searched for an answer).. Can I run multiple Nvidia cards and an ATI card in the same rig? Like a 5770 for gaming and two GTX 275s for folding? I would be putting them all in my WCG0 rig in specs.



yes you can. It can be a PITA to set up but completely possible


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will help for 10%



You'd be looking at a payout of about $160 CAD, so probably about $140 USD. Lodging is free.



NastyHabits said:


> Guys, I thought I was going to do a great thing for the team.  A Dual Xeon workstation fell into my lap the other day.  I was all excited.  Ooooh boy I thought, 8 cores of SMP goodness.  It didn't have enough memory to run -bigadv, but at least I can add to the team's output.
> 
> I followed mstenholm's advice in the quote below.  Got it running, started the task manager and ....   Crap! Crap, yes triple-crap!  Cheapo dual-core xeons.  I should have known better.  Cheapo company.
> 
> At any rate, I'll leave it running.  Can't hurt.



Aww dang, how much money did you drop on the acquisition?



theonedub said:


> Here is a dumb question (probably couldve searched for an answer).. Can I run multiple Nvidia cards and an ATI card in the same rig? Like a 5770 for gaming and two GTX 275s for folding? I would be putting them all in my WCG0 rig in specs.



If I'm not mistaken, the newer cores (11&14) allow for that, though you have to enable a specific argument to keep your Nvidia card from folding ATI WUs and vice versa, as neither of them are capable of doing the other's WU correctly. I think its -localonly or something similar. It's been a couple of months but I remember someone saying it was feasible now.


As for my Xeon scenario, I must apply logic to save my bank account.

8 real cores @ 3.2GHz is still likely less than 4 real and 4 virtual at 4.01GHz. For about $700 I could get an i7 (similar level of components as in that ad) that'd do the same so it really wouldn't be cost effective to get this. Yea that sounds right. I hope I believe me.



mstenholm said:


> On the other side of the pond we have this temptation:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Lenovo-ThinkStat...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme?hash=item19b9a76183
> 
> 16 MB + 2x5550 but price is getting a bit steap.



Now that... I couldn't stop myself. It's got the 16 threads man! 16! 2 bigadv at once. Need to see PCI-e configuration but ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

@EL I'll take it


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Guys, I thought I was going to do a great thing for the team.  A Dual Xeon workstation fell into my lap the other day.  I was all excited.  Ooooh boy I thought, 8 cores of SMP goodness.  It didn't have enough memory to run -bigadv, but at least I can add to the team's output.
> 
> I followed mstenholm's advice in the quote below.  Got it running, started the task manager and ....   Crap! Crap, yes triple-crap!  Cheapo dual-core xeons.  I should have known better.  Cheapo company.
> 
> At any rate, I'll leave it running.  Can't hurt.



Don't shoot the messenger...

How fast are those duals running? Does it recognize all 8 cores. I asume that you use -smp 8. What are your TPF? I woke up to a FAHcore_a1 this morning. I had a TPF of 6 min instead of the normal 3:05. Makes some difference. It went out the drain despite it had completed 50 %.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input POS and El. I would not fold on the ATI card, its purpose is to ensure the 275s stay 24/7 when I play Dirt2/torchlight and possibly ME2  I would put the 5770 in the primary PCIe, and the other 275s in the 8x and 4x(PhysX) slots. My Antec PSU should have more than enough amperage for all cards.

I would fold on the ATI as well in the downtime, but I do not like the resource hogging. WCG demands all CPU cycles! If GPU3 comes out and ATI card fold well- gaming will stop


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe that the switch is -local that you need to use in a mixed ATI/Nvidia environment.  I would not fold on the ATI. (that's PERIOD)


----------



## theonedub (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I do not want to Fold on it either for now  Just wanted to make sure there would not be driver issues, or decreased performance on my Nvidia GPU Clients.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks for the input POS and El. I would not fold on the ATI card, its purpose is to ensure the 275s stay 24/7 when I play Dirt2/torchlight and possibly ME2  I would put the 5770 in the primary PCIe, and the other 275s in the 8x and 4x(PhysX) slots. My Antec PSU should have more than enough amperage for all cards.
> 
> I would fold on the ATI as well in the downtime, but I do not like the resource hogging. WCG demands all CPU cycles! If GPU3 comes out and ATI card fold well- gaming will stop



You will need to set this flag 
-local
to the Nvidia cards so they do there own WU.


thebluebumblebee said:


> I believe that the switch is -local that you need to use in a mixed ATI/Nvidia environment.  I would not fold on the ATI. (that's PERIOD)



Why not fold on ATI? I fold on an ATI card. It gets ~3k PPD  with a good OC and doesn't use much CPU cycles. It has spikes up to 4% CPU usage but most of the time sits at 0-1%


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay,  I have to plead for a cheap gtx260.  I can't stand gaming on my 9800gtx.  I'd rather have it folding 24/7.  I need cheap....  Not sure how much I can scrape together next week,  but if anyone could take 2 payments for a used 260,  gawd do I need one!  First payment would be next week,  and next in about a month.  Either this or I have to consider a 5770...
Edit:  I'm sorry,  I did get a response from someone about a 260,  if you still have it and can accept 2 payments over 1 month,  I'd really like it!  Help me fold again,  I can't stand not folding....


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 9, 2010)

Man I've been searching for cheap GTX 260s, if I spot any I'll offer you the thread up first. Unfortunately they've all increased in priced about $40 since I last got mine. My last was purchased for 135 CAD shipped, and I frequently see people wanting 160 CAD + shipping. I'll let you know if I find something.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2010)

Well,  my problem is, I'm poor on a fixed income,  so I'd need to be able to make 2 payments.  Right now more than $100 this month would kill me,  but I could pay another $100 next month...


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 10, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Aww dang, how much money did you drop on the acquisition?



Nada, zero, zip.  It got it at work.   It had a dead hard disk, out of warranty, and they didn't want to pay to fix it.  I gave them a recycled PC instead.



mstenholm said:


> Don't shoot the messenger...
> 
> How fast are those duals running? Does it recognize all 8 cores. I asume that you use -smp 8. What are your TPF?



Not blaming you my friend.  You pointed me in the right direction for the software.  I was implying a big "thank you" for steering me in the right direction.

Not 8 cores, just 4.  Old dual-core, non-virtual Xeons running at 2 GHz.  I was fooled because the workstations just one model newer have two quad-core Xeons.  Also, it's a Dell, so there is no fooling around in the BIOS to get any more out of it.  Fahmon reports a lousy 600 PPD. Which means it's only twice as fast as my ancient 1.6 GHz laptop when it comes to SMP folding.   It's not on my electric bill, so I'll just let it add a dribble to TPU's total.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 10, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> As for my Xeon scenario, I must apply logic to save my bank account.
> 
> 8 real cores @ 3.2GHz is still likely less than 4 real and 4 virtual at 4.01GHz. For about $700 I could get an i7 (similar level of components as in that ad) that'd do the same so it really wouldn't be cost effective to get this. Yea that sounds right. I hope I believe me.



The problem with Xeon's is they use really expensive, really slow ECC memory.  Most server motherboards are optimized for disk access, network throughput, and stability -- not processing power.  Your money is better spent elsewhere.  I hope this helps you save your bank account.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 10, 2010)

What's up with the new 450 point WU's?  They make my GTX 200 cards look like GTS 250's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know about the 450 point WU's, but I just got a 375 point WU that I'm getting 7,535 PPD on my 8800GTS/512!  TPF of 43 seconds! Project 5799


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2010)

Had them both. Hate them


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2010)

the 375's run like crazy on Fahcore11 v1.19, but are so-so on Fahcore 11 v1.31


----------



## theonedub (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive had the 450s-> not a fan, never had 5799 yet. At least not on my 275s, Ill check the other later.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Now that... I couldn't stop myself. It's got the 16 threads man! 16! 2 bigadv at once. Need to see PCI-e configuration but ...



What about a Westmere or two? I have no idea if bigadv can use 12 treads.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-XEON-DP-3-...89QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item20af589055


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 10, 2010)

*Update on my SMP (mis)adventures*

I don't know exactly why, but I got that dual Xeon workstation working better.  It was only using about 25% of the CPU.  I stopped it, deleted the work folders, restarted it and it downloaded a new core.  It now has all 4 cores pegged at 100%, but still only putting out 1200 PPD at an attrocious 22:15 TPF.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I don't know exactly why, but I got that dual Xeon workstation working better.  It was only using about 25% of the CPU.  I stopped it, deleted the work folders, restarted it and it downloaded a new core.  It now has all 4 cores pegged at 100%, but still only putting out 1200 PPD at an attrocious 22:15 TPF.



Are you using FAHMon or HFM?  HFM will include the bonus points so you may be pleased with how many points it's producing.  Did I remind you that it was free?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you using FAHMon or HFM?  HFM will include the bonus points so you may be pleased with how many points it's producing.  Did I remind you that it was free?



I get bonus points at 1200 PPD using the a1 core?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I get bonus points at 1200 PPD using the a1 core?



I was hoping someone else was going to answer this.  I think the bonuses only come with the new a3 core.  I think.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I get bonus points at 1200 PPD using the a1 core?



No, no bonus for a1. It´s maybe not fair to the project but I delete the work folder when I see a a1 in progress.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

So the HD 5670 arrived yesterday, and it's both cool & quiet at load & idle, so I want to fold on it.  I'll try and get F@H set up this evening or after school, anything I need to know about folding on ATi cards?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So the HD 5670 arrived yesterday, and it's both cool & quiet at load & idle, so I want to fold on it.  I'll try and get F@H set up this evening or after school, anything I need to know about folding on ATi cards?



View this tutorial ati setup

And add these environment variables.  They will minimize your CPU usage.
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128

FLUSH_INTERVAL can be set anywhere from 128 to 256.  Lower number for stability, higher less so.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2010)

Man down, man down, sorry rig down, rig down. My 3G internet solution for the rig in my workshop had problems so I moved the rig (my 2 week old X58 open rig) inside to connect to the internet. All fine untill my dog got a bit excited when I dressed for the late walk. He got entangled in the power cord and MB, HD and PSU landed on the floor.

Status is that it will no longer boot. Seems like an insulator at the 1336 socket had broken off (picture to follow). It keeps restarting and never get further then 88 in the boot sequence. Any suggestions for what to check?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

omg that's horrible.  i remember my dog jumping up on the table holding my 22" apple studio display - when they were $2,000. out of warranty. bad day.

i'm sorry i have nothing constructive to offer, i just feel for you horribly.

sorry :-(


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

So I got F@H set up on the HD 5670 using Buck's excellent guide (thanks! --- everything worked fine).  I'm currently folding away @ ~60c (I love this cooler, it's silent and the 8800GT idled higher than this).  I currently have one of those lovely 511 pt WUs, so I doubt my PPD is going to be very good, but we'll see


----------



## Clement (Feb 11, 2010)

Joined as Clement with the machine in sig.

Wheres my free stuff now?



LOL


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a quick questions.  This is the first time I have been able to Fold for more than 16 hours straight.  I have been playing a console RPG, so the card has been folding for like 3 days straight and going.  As long as the card is well cold it should shorten its life or anything, right?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just a quick questions.  This is the first time I have been able to Fold for more than 16 hours straight.  I have been playing a console RPG, so the card has been folding for like 3 days straight and going.  As long as the card is well cold it should shorten its life or anything, right?



I have not noticed or had any problems after running any of my cards for weeks and months straight. My cards are all OCed to boot. I dont think there is anything for you to worry about esp if your temps are under control. Fold on 

What game are you playing? Is it ME2?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I have not noticed or had any problems after running any of my cards for weeks and months straight. My cards are all OCed to boot. I dont think there is anything for you to worry about esp if your temps are under control. Fold on
> 
> What game are you playing? Is it ME2?



I am playing Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am playing Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope



Oh a JRPG, how is it? I haven't played a Star Ocean game for a minute.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2010)

Clement said:


> Joined as Clement with the machine in sig.
> 
> Wheres my free stuff now?
> 
> ...



Welcome!

Ah.., it's in the mail.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Oh a JRPG, how is it? I haven't played a Star Ocean game for a minute.



It has nearly the same fight system as Star Ocean 3 if you played that one.  It looks great on PS3, but I wish the AA was better.  The hair and "physics" are flawlessly done.

Besides the graphics and a combat system that is ....well....great (SO3 still has the best JRPG combat system ever IMO), the story is well done and very engrossing.  As a staple of Star Ocean, they pay very close attention to details and try to make the whole plot believable.  The characters, while Star Ocean cliches, are unique and interesting enough to still feel fresh.  Also they do not do the standard teen angst crap. Edge is a bit out the ordinary for the military, but he still acts like a soldier when need.

P.S. Lymale is the most adorable little girl of any game, ever.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> View this tutorial ati setup
> 
> And add these environment variables.  They will minimize your CPU usage.
> BROOK_YIELD 2
> ...



+1 add these first. I have found with both of my ATI cards (3870 and 4850) that the FLUSH_INTERVAL of 200+ has given best points and lowest CPU usage. But you will have to play around with that one and see what gives you best results.


----------



## Clement (Feb 11, 2010)

I downloaded the SMP DeinoMPI package. 
After configuration and store creation, I ended up creating a manual shortcut pointing to Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe with the following parameters:  -forceasm -advmethods -smp

FAH was stuck in a loop and wouldn't start the work otherwise. Something about a2 core. I also deleted the client.cfg and work folder before running it with the manual shortcut. After config again (In advanced config->client options I put -smp), now it runs an a3 core in smp mode. No need for the shortcut now that I have the a3 core, the service starts and runs just fine.

Whew*


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I got F@H set up on the HD 5670 using Buck's excellent guide (thanks! --- everything worked fine).  I'm currently folding away @ ~60c (I love this cooler, it's silent and the 8800GT idled higher than this).  I currently have one of those lovely 511 pt WUs, so I doubt my PPD is going to be very good, but we'll see


OK, so PPD is ~1300, meh



p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 add these first. I have found with both of my ATI cards (3870 and 4850) that the FLUSH_INTERVAL of 200+ has given best points and lowest CPU usage. But you will have to play around with that one and see what gives you best results.



I'm currently using FLUSH_INTERVAL as 128, and it's using 0-1% of the CPU and giving the PPD above.  Is this normal PPD for this class of card, or will it get better when I get a non-511pt WU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> OK, so PPD is ~1300, meh
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently using FLUSH_INTERVAL as 128, and it's using 0-1% of the CPU and giving the PPD above.  Is this normal PPD for this class of card, or will it get better when I get a non-511pt WU



it will get better without a 511pt WU. What card is it? link please


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it will get better without a 511pt WU. What card is it? link please



HIS HD 5670 512MB IceQ


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> HIS HD 5670 512MB IceQ



Looking at the number of SP's that card has i would say thats about right for that card. Just keep an eye on it. ~2k is normal PPD for a ATI


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Looking at the number of SP's that card has i would say thats about right for that card. Just keep an eye on it. ~2k is normal PPD for a ATI



OK, well I was hoping for a bit more, but I guess 2k/day is better than nothing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> OK, well I was hoping for a bit more, but I guess 2k/day is better than nothing



ATI cards suck ass for folding so...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ATI cards suck ass for folding so...



Yeah, I guess I've been spoiled by Nvidia, my 8600GTS did almost 2k PPD 
And I'm very confident that the HD5670 destroys the 8600GTS in games


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok i got the console version and i put in my TPU username and the 50711 team number but it is stuck on completed 0 out of 500000?

what does it suppose to do?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 12, 2010)

0 out of 500000. CPU client, right?

If so, depending on the work unit it's working on and your clock speed, it will have a TPF (time between each percentage increase) of anywhere of a few minutes to around 20 or so. If it hasn't gone up a percentage point after 35 or 40 minutes something is probably wrong. I assume you're overclocked at 4.1 right now, in which case the longest of the CPU units should take probably 16-19 minutes per percentage increase.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've currently got 3 rigs down. I changed the memory on my -bigadv rig so I'm now trying to get it tuned up and it should be back up tomorrow. I have a DFI X58 i7 920 rig that was running A3 cores but I have tore it down to upgrade its water cooling system. I'm currently leak checking it so if I don't have any problems booting up later then by Saturday I should have this rig running -bigadv WUs. At the same time I'm installing Windows 7 on another computer so I've had a 260 not folding for the better part of the day but this one should be running tonight.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've currently got 3 rigs down. I changed the memory on my -bigadv rig so I'm now trying to get it tuned up and it should be back up tomorrow. I have a DFI X58 i7 920 rig that was running A3 cores but I have tore it down to upgrade its water cooling system. I'm currently leak checking it so if I don't have any problems booting up later then by Saturday I should have this rig running -bigadv WUs. At the same time I'm installing Windows 7 on another computer so I've had a 260 not folding for the better part of the day but this one should be running tonight.



Just reading that gave me a headache.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've currently got 3 rigs down. I changed the memory on my -bigadv rig so I'm now trying to get it tuned up and it should be back up tomorrow. I have a DFI X58 i7 920 rig that was running A3 cores but I have tore it down to upgrade its water cooling system. I'm currently leak checking it so if I don't have any problems booting up later then by Saturday I should have this rig running -bigadv WUs. At the same time I'm installing Windows 7 on another computer so I've had a 260 not folding for the better part of the day but this one should be running tonight.



Whew!  Lots of work.  Although it should make your top five daily PPD even more unassailable.  To say nothing about adding to our (hopeful) future assault on a certain Canadian forum.

I've had a setback in getting a i7 for adventures in -bigadv land.  Last weekend one of my tires developed a serious bubble in a sidewall.  About 2 feet long and you could see the cord serious.  I had no choice, had to spend my savings.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 12, 2010)

A question for you guys. How much trouble is it to run the new smp client with vista 64 bit? I used to run the smp's when I had Q6600's, but got tired of baby sitting them and have been just gpu folding for a while.

It is an i7 running at 3.8 and is my main family rig so I need it to be trouble free. 

What about ppd, compared to the big adv units? I've been thinking about running ubuntu and the bidadv on my dedicated cruncher i7, but it also has a 8800gt folding and I never could get that working when I ran ubuntu a while ago.

Just looking for some advice from some of you who are running both smp and bigadv, and some linux help too.

Thanks.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 12, 2010)

I have not gotten any -bigadv's lately due the stupid client being unstable. Should be getting one tonight or in the wee hours. 

4X4n-if your OC on that i7 is stable and you plan on running it 24/7, I suggest going the -bigadv route due to the bigger bonus points. Should be a link in here somewhere on how to get started, if you cannot find it click HERE


----------



## johnspack (Feb 12, 2010)

Man,  after all this dead equipment crap...  I finally have something to look forward to,  my little RB3D Redux project is almost finished,  and ready to be commercially released by Mad Otter Games...  now if I could just find a gtx260 so I can fold again...  http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/red_baron_pack  but wait for purchase as I'm updating this at this time.  You will need that first... shhhhh.  Then you'll need our Redux update.  Yes and back to my GTX260 request.. I NEED to fold!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2010)

I want more of these!  My 8800GTS/512 is working on a 445 point WU and getting 7538 PPD!  I'll take all the 375/445's they can give me!  Would like to see what happens on my GSO's.

BTW fahcore11 version 1.31


----------



## theonedub (Feb 12, 2010)

the 445WUs are making the exact same PPD on my 275s (the 450s are making 7776). That may be more than just coincidence. 

These servers are still acting up, I cant upload WUs 80% of the time and I end up having to restart the clients multiple times just to get a WU going. I might stop Folding in the mean time until this issue is resolved.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2010)

My 9600GSO just got a 375 point WU.  PPD=6893!  Shaders at 1730


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 13, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My 9600GSO just got a 375 point WU.  PPD=6893!  Shaders at 1730



I have one running on GTX 275, PPD 7902.  Thats with the shaders at 1648.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 13, 2010)

Basically, these run at one speed, regardless (almost) of hardware?  So I'm getting 2500 PPD above what I've gotten with any other WU with my GSO, and you guys with the big boys are getting lower than what you're used to?  My other GSO is getting 4281 PPD on a 783'er, which is normal.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 13, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Basically, these run at one speed, regardless (almost) of hardware?  So I'm getting 2500 PPD above what I've gotten with any other WU with my GSO, and you guys with the big boys are getting lower than what you're used to?  My other GSO is getting 4281 PPD on a 783'er, which is normal.



It would seem that way.  I have two GTX 260's running 450pt WU's.  Each is getting 7069PPD, and they are set at different speeds.  The 783 WU's give me about 8600 PPD on my lowest 260 up to about 9900 PPD on my 275's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a 375, 445 and a 450 going right now and my 2 GSO's and 1 8800GTS/512 are pulling 21,500 PPD!  Normal is around 14,000.  It's like having a free GTS250!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2010)

*LinuxRouter VMWare Client V. 1.1 Crazy Issues*

I will probably have to switch to notfreds VM client for -bigadv if my rigs that are currently folding LinuxRouter's client goes haywire again. I've lost a total of 3 -bigadv WU's between today and yesterday when I shutdown the clients to install critical windows update. I'm using ver. 1.1 and have except for the advmethods flag, everything is enabled. The problem is that when I resume folding, the client goes ape-shit and downloads a whole new WU and erases my previously working ones (which were at 90%) and starts again from scratch. *And YES I checked EOC and Kakao to see if I got the credit*. Never had this problem with the previous versions and in some cases the older versions resumed work after a BSOD restart, not version 1.1  All I've gotten so far (instead of ungodly amount of points) is down time and  We will see by tomorrow if the current ones hold up:shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I will probably have to switch to notfreds VM client for -bigadv if my rigs that are currently folding LinuxRouter's client goes haywire again. I've lost a total of 3 -bigadv WU's between today and yesterday when I shutdown the clients to install critical windows update. I'm using ver. 1.1 and have except for the advmethods flag, everything is enabled. The problem is that when I resume folding, the client goes ape-shit and downloads a whole new WU and erases my previously working ones (which were at 90%) and starts again from scratch. *And YES I checked EOC and Kakao to see if I got the credit*. Never had this problem with the previous versions and in some cases the older versions resumed work after a BSOD restart, not version 1.1  All I've gotten so far (instead of ungodly amount of points) is down time and  We will see by tomorrow if the current ones hold up:shadedshu



I don't shutdown my -bigadv WU for any reason. When a windows update arrives I do my best to be available when the -bigadv WU completes and has successfully uploaded then I Ctrl-C the client and then do the windows update.

I shutdown my -bigadv rig Thursday night after the last WU completed to swap out memory and got it running again about 2PM Friday. I'm trying to get my DFI X58 rig running fast enough to use it for -bigadv WUs but it sure looks like I'll have heat problems. My DFI motherboard system temperature gets real hot. Maybe I'll just buy a fire extinguisher and hope for the best.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I Ctrl-C the client and then do the windows update.



That is how I did mine and all instances when I restart the client, that thing happens:shadedshu It suppose to do an autosave of your progress every 1/2 hour and for some stupid reason mines are non-existent


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That is how I did mine and all instances when I restart the client, that thing happens:shadedshu It suppose to do an autosave of your progress every 1/2 hour and for some stupid reason mines are non-existent



Mine did the same thing yesterday at 96%.    I don't think the backup thing is working, or perhaps I'm not using it right. Not sure.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2010)

Heh, I can't even get a -bigadv WU downloaded with 1.0 or 1.1(passkey is correct), so i'm just pumping out 15K on SMP2 until all this crap settles down. I would love to get -bigadv working again and maybe build another i7, but the future of the -bigadv project is uncertain in my eyes. If anyone has success stabilizing via Notfred's for Linuxrouter's version, please let us know.


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Mine did the same thing yesterday at 96%.    I don't think the backup thing is working, or perhaps I'm not using it right. Not sure.



Your program might not have permission to access its own files. Its a big maybe. Vista was a real b!tch with those things early on.
Look for an update, or search google. Or just ask somewhere else in the forum? 

Gotta love this new scheme to 'avoid' malware.

Double edged swords suck .


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Heh, I can't even get a -bigadv WU downloaded with 1.0 or 1.1(passkey is correct), so i'm just pumping out 15K on SMP2 until all this crap settles down. I would love to get -bigadv working again and maybe build another i7, but the future of the -bigadv project is uncertain in my eyes. If anyone has success stabilizing via Notfred's for Linuxrouter's version, please let us know.



I've completed my last 5 -bigadv WUs but after completing the 1st one I did loose the 2nd one when it wouldn't upload. I use the *[GUIDE] VMWare 3.0 (8 Core Folding w/ -bigadv) -UPDATED v1.1* found here. While the instructions are different from what you posted, I'd bet the Linux FAH Image v1.1 is the same.

I haven't tried to test whether the work would be saved if I stopped the client.

I believe the only change I made to the VM was to up the memory to 4600MB.

It looks like 3.2GB is all I'm going to get out of my DFI X58 rig without setting the place on fire. I don't know if I need a better radiator or redo the paste on the system waterblock. I believe I'll try a SMP2 first to see how it handles that then maybe go for a -bigadv WU.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> While the instructions are different from what you posted, I'd bet the Linux FAH Image v1.1 is the same.
> 
> I haven't tried to test whether the work would be saved if I stopped the client.
> 
> I believe the only change I made to the VM was to up the memory to 4600MB.



There is also a change that makes all memory allocated to VMWare available to Linux. It's supposed to cut down on instability.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm using Vista 64-bit with my DFI X58 rig. I installed VM and when I attempted to load Linux64_FAH I got this error.






I found VT-d in the BIOS and enabled it everything associated with it. I still can't get past that error without going to 32-bit. This is the detailed information referenced in the image. In the image it says disable 'trusted execution.' I can't find that. Any idea what that is or what I have to do to run with 64-bit support?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2010)

I am going to test NotFreds version to see if it's any better. The two rigs that I have folding -bigadv right now are so far stable both at 42% and 29% progress. 

Msgclb-3.2Ghz out of an i7 920 (I think) Is that a D0 or C0/C1 stepping? You should get 3.5 out that at a minimum

EDIT: I see it on your system specs, that's a D0 stepping bro and it's capable of 4.2 Ghz but between 3.6.to 38 for 24/7 usage. What exactly are you running into when you say you can only squeeze 3.2 out of it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I am going to test NotFreds version to see if it's any better. The two rigs that I have folding -bigadv right now are so far stable both at 42% and 29% progress.
> 
> Msgclb-3.2Ghz out of an i7 920 (I think) Is that a D0 or C0/C1 stepping? You should get 3.5 out that at a minimum



3.5ghz should be easy even on a C0/C1 I have my C0/C1 at 3.8ghz stable


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I am going to test NotFreds version to see if it's any better. The two rigs that I have folding -bigadv right now are so far stable both at 42% and 29% progress.
> 
> Msgclb-3.2Ghz out of an i7 920 (I think) Is that a D0 or C0/C1 stepping? You should get 3.5 out that at a minimum
> 
> EDIT: I see it on your system specs, that's a D0 stepping bro and it's capable of 4.2 Ghz but between 3.6.to 38 for 24/7 usage. What exactly are you running into when you say you can only squeeze 3.2 out of it?





p_o_s_pc said:


> 3.5ghz should be easy even on a C0/C1 I have my C0/C1 at 3.8ghz stable



It's not the core temps but the system (VR) temp. At 3.2Ghz it reaches 85C where 59C is max. DFI say the VR is rated at 100C but I guess they recommend 59C as max. I don't know if a bigger radiator would help or if taking the block off and redoing the paste can lower this temp.

If I can't figure out how to enable VT and get the VM to run Linux64_FAH then it won't matter!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you post screenie of your BIOS? I'm not too familiar with DFI boards so I cannot so to speak give you any help without seeing your BIOS settings.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Can you post screenie of your BIOS? I'm not too familiar with DFI boards so I cannot so to speak give you any help without seeing your BIOS settings.



These seem to be the two BIOS screens that might be applicable.

Images removed!
http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/DFI X58 BIOS - 1.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/DFI X58 BIOS - 2.jpg


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2010)

OK I see, I've never enabled the VT-d feature on any of my boards and they never had any issues with folding VMWare clients (except recently where it's more of a SW issue). See how your temps are if you disable them.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> OK I see, I've never enabled the VT-d feature on any of my boards and they never had any issues with folding VMWare clients (except recently where it's more of a SW issue). See how your temps are if you disable them.



I kept looking and found the problem. In the Power Management section there was an option that had something to do with 32-bit mode or 64-bit mode. I don't have any BIOS documentation to refer to so I'd have go back to the BIOS to get the exact wording. Anyway I changed it to 64-bit and Linux64-FAH started.

When I started this adventure the VT-d options and everything that's enabled in the second image were disabled.

I started a SMP WU but it looks like I forgot the 8 as the cores are not max out. When this one completes I'm going to restart ./fah6 -smp 8 and if it can handle that then I'll go for a -bigadv WU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, I don't know what's going on, but I keep catching the 375/445/450 point WU's and I'm getting massive points for my hardware.  On the last update (EOC), I shot up to 7th place on the team!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoping to add a used gtx260 to my farm within a week.  The 9800gtx should be folding 24/7 by then.  I'll be using the gtx260 65nm for awhile until I can get 2 gtx260 55nms,  then the first 260 will go into 24/7 folding mode too.  No way I'm going to stop folding!  The stupid 280 was just a setback,  and I'm going to torture it......


----------



## msgclb (Feb 14, 2010)

My DFI X58 rig crashed and burned! Well, not literally!

I lowered the vtt and I'm now retesting. A higher vtt seems to have a greater affect on the system temp than anything else.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2010)

GPU client servers down now?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> GPU client servers down now?



Seems so. I have 3-4 WU in the sending queue on this rig but now I can't even get new ones to work on. GPU temp is down to 44 C for the first times since I installed it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2010)

Is it just the nvidia servers?

I've only gotten credit from my ATI card since the 6AM CT updates.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure if its a particular server or not, F@H has been having a ton of problems lately. They really need to get all this sorted already.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2010)

It appears that all Nvidia servers are down. I suggest everyone take this time to  shut down and clean the dust from the heat sinks on your GPU's. I personally have a little wiring to do myself.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 14, 2010)

I have just joined. Got no experience with this actually but I put the team number and am folding. Only I think I'm only using the CPU? The little icon on bottom right says CPU - F@H
I got a gpu which could be put into good use here I guess. I'd appreciate some quick help so that I manage this, or perhaps a linky? Thanks!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2010)

my two nvidia clients just picked up some WUs, still cant transmit..


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2010)

Post screenies on what you have running so we can advise on how to get the most out of it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Post screenies on what you have running *bro* so we can advise on how to get the most out of it


He is a she. Looks like we have our first female team member. Welcome Black Panther!!


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 14, 2010)

If you go to this page DP you can click on links to install which ever client you like -

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

EDIT:I think I was a we bit short with my reply(too much beer time..lol)..if you need any help then just ask and someone will hopeful answer your questions.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> He is a she. Looks like we have our first female team member. Welcome Black Panther!!



Ooops My apologies Ma'am


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 14, 2010)

Man, frustration sure is kicking in today. GPUs and Bigadv are fighting me hard. For some reason I can't get either NotFred's or LinuxFah's image to work. Each have their own separate issue that I just can't quite kill off.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> For some reason I can't get either NotFred's or LinuxFah's image to work. Each have their own separate issue that I just can't quite kill off.



Mine are steadily chugging along with no issues, should get credit for both tonight


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 14, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Mine are steadily chugging along with no issues, should get credit for both tonight



Yea, my last unit completed and sent off. I figured out why I'm having issues though. Neither one can download the cores from Stanford apparently (perhaps more than their assignment server is down). However, Notfred's is also keeping me from even setting -bigadv as an argument, it just won't memorize it no matter what I try. As fast as these things are, if Stanford can get us a Windows equivalent, I'll be more than happy to turf these VMs to the curb. 

Tomorrow I'll probably love the VMs again, but damnit they can be so finicky.



Edit: For instance, web setup is working on neither client. It won't save any settings via the IP address setup tool.


----------



## chriskwarren (Feb 15, 2010)

For those of you looking closely at their log files of the clients without work, there might be a message indicating that "Server has already received unit." The various forums I have seen, all express concern that points will not be awarded (and they have not been so far).

Anybody see this message before, and got credit? There seem to be no indication on the Folding forums that this problem is being dealt with. I have been keeping track of my completed WUs...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> For those of you looking closely at their log files of the clients without work, there might be a message indicating that "Server has already received unit." The various forums I have seen, all express concern that points will not be awarded (and they have not been so far).
> 
> Anybody see this message before, and got credit? There seem to be no indication on the Folding forums that this problem is being dealt with. I have been keeping track of my completed WUs...



I got this message earlier, I'll be sure to check on points later.  I should have at least 3 511pt WUs by tomorrow morning.  I've gotten this message once, so I'll check to see that I have more than 1022 points


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

I am going to add a CPU client to my computer for folding today.  I noted on the first page it said to adjust priority of the two clients in the task manager.  Which one should I give higher priority cause I figuring GPU.

Also my HTPC as a 2.9 Ghz dual core processor.  I think it was a AMD 5200+ BE.  It also has a Intergrated GPU (ATI 4200 IGP).  Are either of these really worth setting up to fold?  I know every little bit helps, but if the numbers are really low, I may do better convincing my roommate to fold for me using his computer while he is not using it (He has a MSI Nvidia 260 GTX OCv4).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2010)

Stanford's back up. Boogity, boogity, boogity!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I got this message earlier, I'll be sure to check on points later.  I should have at least 3 511pt WUs by tomorrow morning.  I've gotten this message once, so I'll check to see that I have more than 1022 points



So I only got credit for 2 511 pt WUs, despite that the log file said I've turned in 3.  With the PPD that FAHMon is reporting, I really wish that I was at least getting the full PPD that I should be


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2010)

OK finally got my -bigadv WU credits coupled with the servers are now functional so we should see a flood of points for those of you who had multiple finished WUs that are waiting for credits


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not so sure that our backlog will be rewarded. There are no straight answers from Folding Forum. The discussion is on - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=13434&start=150. All I got today is from what was produced the past 6-8 hours.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to announce, but I am retiring from F@H until further notice.
It appears my computer doesn't like folding. So, when I build my new rig, 
I may or may not continue. But until then, I am retiring. 
Good luck everyone and Crunch on!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got home and cranked up my GPU's. FHM show 123K ppd and now i've got to make up for lost time. Bogmali, what image are you running for the -bigadv WU's?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 16, 2010)

'Server does not have a record of this unit.' I've got 6 clients with the same message and many more coming up. I bet that I'm not alone.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 16, 2010)

If any of you guys ever wanted to see what a PS3 looks like folding by itself, check out my stats.  All of those 251pt. WU's are from my PS3.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 16, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> If any of you guys ever wanted to see what a PS3 looks like folding by itself, check out my stats.  All of those 251pt. WU's are from my PS3.



I had a hard time finding you!

It looks like Stanford found my records as 7 clients WUs were finally successfully uploaded after about 45 minutes.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali, what image are you running for the -bigadv WU's?




Using version 1.1 image


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

msgclb said:


> 'Server does not have a record of this unit.' I've got 6 clients with the same message and many more coming up. I bet that I'm not alone.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/FH-2010-02-15-No Record-1.jpg



Same issue earlier on the HD5670, lost 511 points, which is a good 10 hours of work for me :shadedshu
STANFORD I AM DISAPPOINT shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2010)

After 2 weeks of SMP2, I have *finally* successfully downloaded a -bigadv WU. I had to delete all previous installs and start clean. A couple of weeks of folding these and I would have made up for my losses yesterday/today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2010)

Is anyone getting anything other than 548's since they got the WS back up?  I've ONLY had 548's.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is anyone getting anything other than 548's since they got the WS back up?  I've ONLY had 548's.



I've gotten 353's and 1888's


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is anyone getting anything other than 548's since they got the WS back up?  I've ONLY had 548's.



Unlucky you.  Last night I had nothing but 353's and got a nice 3000 point spike in the middle of the night.  Though it hardly made up for the 5000 point drop in my daily average.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I've gotten 353's and 1888's



Only 511s 
And 384s


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2010)

Told you I'd be back!  A fellow TPUer has sold me a gtx260 for dirt cheap...  I SHALL fold again!
3 Mil here I come!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my X58 board, RAM, CPU and PSU back from RMA. They claim that it boots fine, well not when I try. I have cleared the BIOS, tried with another GPU, tried with and without HD and DVD, tried different power outlet from the PSU, tried with one stick. I e-mailed the shop and asked if they tested all the parts, together. Waiting for answer.


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 18, 2010)

I am having problems sending competed work with the gpu client for my gts250. I also have a 5870 running on the same pc with no problems delivering. The nvidia client haven't been able to send since the 15th. I only get status 503.
Do you think its a problem on my end?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2010)

ATI and nvidia runs on different servers. There have been (and might still be) problems with some of the nvidia clients. Try to restart it. See the official tread here:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=13434&p=131583#p131583


----------



## Steevo (Feb 18, 2010)

F@H on 5XXX cards?


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 18, 2010)

Steevo said:


> F@H on 5XXX cards?



It works, but with the current client it isn't working at anything near its full potential.

Edit:
I have tried to restart the nvidia client several times with no luck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2010)

AndyBroke said:


> It works, but with the current client it isn't working at anything near its full potential.
> 
> Edit:
> I have tried to restart the nvidia client several times with no luck.



Are you using the - local switch for BOTH clients?  Mixing clients on a system (ATI/Nvidia) can cause problems without the - local switch.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooooo, goodie gum drops.  Got one of those 450's.  7355 PPD on a 8800 GS!  Yeah Buddy!  Gimme some more of those!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Ooooo, goodie gum drops.  Got one of those 450's.  7355 PPD on a 8800 GS!  Yeah Buddy!  Gimme some more of those!



So, how any times did you check to see if you were seeing that correctly?  Fun to see 96 shaders pumping out 7000 points.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2010)

I see that BUCK got his 1st -bigadv WU in


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2010)

Yep, it's actually my second(been several weeks since the first one). I finally have this rig stable and the 1.1 image seems to me working with me so far. Thanks to Bogmali, El Fiendo, and msgclb for their patience in helping me get this rig stable. 

P.S. *Does anyone know the Log folder location for HFM to monitor the -bigadv WU?* I had it once before, but scrapped the configuration when I had to switch to SMP2 for a few weeks. I have scoured the web to no avail.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, it's actually my second(been several weeks since the first one). I finally have this rig stable and the 1.1 image seems to me working with me so far. Thanks to Bogmali, El Fiendo, and msgclb for their patience in helping me get this rig stable.
> 
> P.S. *Does anyone know the Log folder location for HFM to monitor the -bigadv WU?* I had it once before, but scrapped the configuration when I had to switch to SMP2 for a few weeks. I have scoured the web to no avail.



For the LinuxFah image? Should read \\IP Address\FAH\  (FAH is default, but this is whatever you set the Hostname to)


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Got my X58 board, RAM, CPU and PSU back from RMA. They claim that it boots fine, well not when I try. I have cleared the BIOS, tried with another GPU, tried with and without HD and DVD, tried different power outlet from the PSU, tried with one stick. I e-mailed the shop and asked if they tested all the parts, together. Waiting for answer.



All were tested according to shop (no names yet). OK I toke the PSU and tried it in my wifes PC. Now it cant boot any longer  One GTS250 down and a :shadedshu wife. The shop agreed to have a second look. Parts are now on its way back to Germany, again


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> All were tested according to shop (no names yet). OK I toke the PSU and tried it in my wifes PC. Now it cant boot any longer  One GTS250 down and a :shadedshu wife. The shop agreed to have a second look. Parts are now on its way back to Germany, again



Oh damn, that totally sucks. Why shipping them back Deustchland may I ask? Is that where you bought them?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought it in Germany. I couldn't find a shop in Denmark that had all the things that I wanted. And yes that sucks - could do +40 kPPD and will now be doing 9k for a week or longer.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, it's actually my second(been several weeks since the first one). I finally have this rig stable and the 1.1 image seems to me working with me so far. Thanks to Bogmali, El Fiendo, and msgclb for their patience in helping me get this rig stable.
> 
> P.S. *Does anyone know the Log folder location for HFM to monitor the -bigadv WU?* I had it once before, but scrapped the configuration when I had to switch to SMP2 for a few weeks. I have scoured the web to no avail.



I had a devil of time figuring out how to monitor my HFM -bigadv WUs. When you start LinuxFAH just before you get the prompt it will show you how to monitor HFM and fahmon. For me it's \\ip address\fah. I believe this ip address is your network IP such as 192.168.0.xxx where the xxx is what changes for each installation of HFM.

The IP address for each brand of router is different. For example Linksys routers use 192.168.1.1 and D-Link and Netgear routers typically use 192.168.0.1.

My guess is you know your network IP address so all you have to do is find the xxx. My guess is it's 110+ but I don't know for sure.

You can use ipconfig to find your network configuration but unfortunately the HFM IP address is not shown.

** I just remembered that HFM used \\FAH\fah to monitor my first -bigadv WU.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 19, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, how any times did you check to see if you were seeing that correctly?  Fun to see 96 shaders pumping out 7000 points.



I checked several times.  It ranged from 7000 to 7300+ PPD.  I don't really know if that's accurate because FAHmon is just a bit optimistic.  Plus it doesn't take into account the delays we're all experiencing in uploading results these days.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I checked several times.  It ranged from 7000 to 7300+ PPD.  I don't really know if that's accurate because FAHmon is just a bit optimistic.  Plus it doesn't take into account the delays we're all experiencing in uploading results these days.



I seem to be having more trouble picking up work.....its been sitting there for hours telling me no appropriate workserver is available & this seems to be happening a lot more often. - I coulda been atleast 5% into the next project


----------



## msgclb (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed something tonight that I couldn't believe.







That has to be an illusion that Buck is on of my Top 10 Team Opportunities although it would take over 10 years. I'd bet he won't be there for long! Over on my Top 10 Project Opportunities is a more appetizing target. In a couple of days I'll pass 4DoorGTZ[HCF] and hopefully El Fiendo and oily_17 will both pass him soon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I noticed something tonight that I couldn't believe.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/FH-My Opportunities - 2-20-10.jpg
> 
> That has to be an illusion that Buck is on of my Top 10 Team Opportunities although it would take over 10 years. I'd bet he won't be there for long! Over on my Top 10 Project Opportunities is a more appetizing target. In a couple of days I'll pass 4DoorGTZ[HCF] and hopefully El Fiendo and oily_17 will both pass him soon.


Bring it on, *brother*!!!!






I gotta say congrat's to everyone that has stepped up there production in the last couple months, especially you msgclb. You guy's are doing some awesome work.



bogmali said:


> Anybody notice that our folding batches are MIA



It does appear that our updates are kinda thin. I have been plagued by crappy GPU work units for the past 24 hours, but should still be pushing 100K+. I also have a bigadv finishing in the next 2 hours to help boost our numbers a bit for today.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It does appear that our updates are kinda thin. I have been plagued by crappy GPU work units for the past 24 hours, but should still be pushing 100K+. I also have a bigadv finishing in the next 2 hours to help boost our numbers a bit for today.





What I meant was "badges" and not "batches"  

They're back now I wonder if this is because of the updates


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2010)

The badges disappear every Sunday for a short time, I do believe its because of updates- if that's what you were wondering.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, I am interested in being apart of the F@H team! Well I have been interested for awhile, but have been putting it off for too long and I am now ready yo help out.  I have one question though: Can I fold a 9600GT on an AMD chipset board? (Different system then my spec) If not, I'm gonna need some advice on a good budget ati card for folding? I have been a Nvidia user all my life so when it comes to ATI I have little knowledge.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all! I just joined the folding business too with my PS3. It was sitting there unused most the time so I thought why not lol. I have it up and folding right now. So I hope to help get some points for our team!

P.S. I have learned our team# from theonedub


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Hi, I am interested in being apart of the F@H team! Well I have been interested for awhile, but have been putting it off for too long and I am now ready yo help out.  I have one question though: Can I fold a 9600GT on an AMD chipset board? (Different system then my spec) If not, I'm gonna need some advice on a good budget ati card for folding? I have been a Nvidia user all my life so when it comes to ATI I have little knowledge.



Chipset does not matter


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Chipset does not matter



Sweet 

I plan on folding this 9600 on one of my crunchers, I think I read that folding does use a little bit of the cpu and the cpu is crunching at 90-100%, would this be a problem?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet
> 
> I plan on folding this 9600 on one of my crunchers, I think I read that folding does use a little bit of the cpu and the cpu is crunching at 90-100%, would this be a problem?



Nvidia GPUs use 0-3% of the CPU.  I ran my 8800GT folding alongside the Q9400 & X4 955 crunching with no issues at all


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nvidia GPUs use 0-3% of the CPU.  I ran my 8800GT folding alongside the Q9400 & X4 955 crunching with no issues at all



Great, thanks Ion 

I should be up and folding by tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Great, thanks Ion
> 
> I should be up and folding by tomorrow.



Cool!  Typically I got ~3k PPD out of my 9600GT, ~2800 on 1888 WUs and ~3400 on 353s


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet
> 
> I plan on folding this 9600 on one of my crunchers, I think I read that folding does use a little bit of the cpu and the cpu is crunching at 90-100%, would this be a problem?


With the GPU set to *"low"*, WCG & F@H will merge seamlessly together with a minimal hit to your WCG production.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2010)

Newegg is selling the MSI Twin Frozr GTS250/1GB for $95 after rebate, w/free shipping.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127478


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2010)

Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> Waiting before retry.



Me too  after ONLY 2 days of smooth sailing.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool!  Typically I got ~3k PPD out of my 9600GT, ~2800 on 1888 WUs and ~3400 on 353s



i'm getting a whopping 6500PPD on my 9600GT!  i'm sure this won't last long though, its usually at 3,000-3500

and i'm crunching on my athlon II x4 at the same time!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2010)

The 375, 445 and 450 point WU's get higher than normal PPD on the GTS250 and below and lower than normal PPD on the GTX2xx GPUs.


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks to thebluebumblebee's suggestions yesterday I went and got an Nvidia GT240 for real cheap today. Retired the inneficient ATI 4870X2 aftre it completed it's last WU's. Been folding on it for less than 12 hours and seems to be outfolding my ATI without problem. 

Put it on my dedicated cruncher, so it can spend it's life dedicated to folding. Only consumes an extra 20W of system power at the socket, but around double the PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thanks to thebluebumblebee's suggestions yesterday I went and got an Nvidia GT240 for real cheap today. Retired the inneficient ATI 4870X2 aftre it completed it's last WU's. Been folding on it for less than 12 hours and seems to be outfolding my ATI without problem.
> 
> Put it on my dedicated cruncher, so it can spend it's life dedicated to folding. Only consumes an extra 20W of system power at the socket, but around double the PPD


Let me know the clocks/ppd of the 240 when it get's settled in. I have been considering a few of them for their low power consumption..


----------



## KieX (Feb 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let me know the clocks/ppd of the 240 when it get's settled in. I have been considering a few of them for their low power consumption..



Sure, will do! I'm leaving it at stock for now. See how it goes for a few days to get more accurate idea.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2010)

I made the recommendation based on this article: http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-8-27+nvidia-gt240.php


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I made the recommendation based on this article: http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-8-27+nvidia-gt240.php


Nice! When overclocked, it produces nearly what a 9800GT would using half the power.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 25, 2010)

Well,  looks like my little gtx260 can produce!  Guess I'll need another one.  Finally replaced my secondary 19" crt with a 19" lcd.  So much better.  Sisters are great!  She brought it over for me ,  it has 2 barely noticeable lcd stains,  but works perfect,  her husband works for a big chemical company here,  they throw away this stuff like crazy, says she might have another one as well.  Free is good....


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2010)

You guys think it would be worth it to straight trade a 5770 for a 9800GX2?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

which way?  What would you end up with?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2010)

^  that is important, huh? 

I would be giving up the 5770 for the 9800GX2. I think I should have the GX2 and cash, no? I want to hold the 5770 (incase GPU3 runs fast on ATI) but the thought of getting that GX2 folding is tempting me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

That too much for a GX2.  Although a GX2 will give 10-12K, They can be had for close to $100, at least that's what I've seen on CL.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, I will pass on the offer then.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2010)

Guy's, I'm going camping with a bunch of hooligans this weekend, so the farm will be down. I will have it back up Sunday night.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, I'm going camping with a bunch of hooligans this weekend, so the farm will be down. I will have it back up Sunday night.



Well on that note, I am also gonna be away for two weeks training in Hawaii and will have to 
shutdown 2 i7 rigs starting Tuesday. Be back on the 18th


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 26, 2010)

The PS3 has been shut down for the weekend, I will have it up and runnin on Monday as I like to give it a weekend break and start folding again for a week on monday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

joined today, will have 3 5770s up and running soon, but they will only be used for F@H when i sleep or dont use the rig, just like WCG

i might see if i can add a 4850


----------



## theonedub (Feb 28, 2010)

8800GTS (128 Shader) is making its inaugural run tonight. Will be going 24/7 replacing my 9600GSO


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is anyone on the team folding with an Evga GTX 275 co-op?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Is anyone on the team folding with an Evga GTX 275 co-op?



Not me, I have 2X GTX275's though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

aint that the one with a 9800 card for physx?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aint that the one with a 9800 card for physx?



Yep, it's a GTX275 for the display, and then a GTS250 (9800GTX+) for PhysX.  I think someone over at OCN has(d) one that they get(got?) ~14-15k PPD with


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

lets just say g80/g92 chip? they rebranded that one soooo many times that its ridiculus

but i guess its good if you only got one pci-e port, but if you had 2 you coul might as well go with some older 88series card for pissix


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lets just say g80/g92 chip? they rebranded that one soooo many times that its ridiculus
> 
> but i guess its good if you only got one pci-e port, but if you had 2 you coul might as well go with some older 88series card for pissix



I already have a system with 2 GTX 275's another with 3 GTX 260's and the other rig has a GTX 260, with one slot open.  This would be for folding.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Is anyone on the team folding with an Evga GTX 275 co-op?



I've been looking at those. According to another review, you can fold on both cores. They are not available here yet, but could be an option if the price is sane.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 1, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I've been looking at those. According to another review, you can fold on both cores. They are not available here yet, but could be an option if the price is sane.



The price also bothered me.  I got a new one on ebay last night for $264 shipping included.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2010)

How long does it take to update badges normally?  I've been looking at my 2 mil badge for way too long....


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh,  and my ppd will drop while my gtx260 moves from old home to new home.  Will try to keep little 9800gtx folding close to 24/7 though...  Going to need another 216sp 260,  so keep that in mind all.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Going to be down for a bit to upgrade cooling and try sort out some wiring.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got a rig down that has 3 GTX 260 GPUs. After tearing it apart I've determined that I've got a dead PSU. I don't know how long I'm going to have this rig down as I'm short of cash.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've got a rig down that has 3 GTX 260 GPUs. After tearing it apart I've determined that I've got a dead PSU. I don't know how long I'm going to have this rig down as I'm short of cash.



That's about 24-26k ppd.  What is the PSU?


----------



## msgclb (Mar 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> That's about 24-26k ppd.  What is the PSU?



NZXT Performance Power PP800 800W Power Supply

I believe it was a Newegg shell shocker deal!

It's not a shell shocker but here's a promo deal from Newegg:
Thermaltake Toughpower XT W0229RU 750W ATX12V V2.3 80PLUS BRONZE ATI CrossFireX Certified AMD GAME READY FanDelayCool Modular Power Supply - Retail 
$114.99
Free Shipping
$10 off w/ promo code EMCYPYN54, ends 3/8

Now if I could come up with the cash by 3/8 this might be on my buy list.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> NZXT Performance Power PP800 800W Power Supply
> 
> I believe it was a Newegg shell shocker deal!
> 
> ...



60 amps on the +12v rail.  The Corsair TX series has some good prices as well.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2010)

It look as though the GTX4 series will finally arrive in the coming weeks which raises a question. Is now the time to sell off GT2xx cards? They're going to start to loose resale value, is it too early or the right time now?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> 60 amps on the +12v rail.  The Corsair TX series has some good prices as well.



Jonnyguru recommended! http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=171


----------



## johnspack (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah,  sell them 260s cheap,  I need one or 2 more!  And yes,  the corsair tx750 is a kickbutt little psu,  couldn't live without mine!  Also,  I notice both me and bumblebee still don't have our 3mil badges,  what up with that?  Congrats on passing 3 mil thebluebumblebee!  Looks like while my 260 is in transit,  you'll pass me finally...  Must get more 260s so I can catch up...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2010)

Thunder storms here, shutting it all down for the next 3hours or so.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry for the extended period of no points

Got new drivers in and making sure she is stable currently. If all is good her 285 goes back on full time at least


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2010)

For those looking for a PSU, Newegg has the Antec TruePower New TP-750 for $90 with Promo Code EMCYPYR26 and free shipping.  There's also a MIR of $20 which drops the final price to $70  for an 80 PLUS BRONZE certified PSU!  msgclb???  The Promo Code and rebate are good till 3/10.  Scored a 9 on jonnyguru.com


----------



## msgclb (Mar 4, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For those looking for a PSU, Newegg has the Antec TruePower New TP-750 for $90 with Promo Code EMCYPYR26 and free shipping.  There's also a MIR of $20 which drops the final price to $70  for an 80 PLUS BRONZE certified PSU!  msgclb???  The Promo Code and rebate are good till 3/10.  Scored a 9 on jonnyguru.com



On the same promo listing I was actually considering this one...

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W 
$134.99 with promo & free shipping

I would have to go on a diet for a week to buy the corsair but with the antec I might be able to keep chowing down. At least I've got until the 10th but I won't be able to hit the buy button until the 8th.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For those looking for a PSU, Newegg has the Antec TruePower New TP-750 for $90 with Promo Code EMCYPYR26 and free shipping.  There's also a MIR of $20 which drops the final price to $70  for an 80 PLUS BRONZE certified PSU!  msgclb???  The Promo Code and rebate are good till 3/10.  Scored a 9 on jonnyguru.com



Great PSU. I am using the version with blue LEDs. Runs WCG0 in system specs 24/7 without issue and has room to spare on the 12v for another GPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a sinking feeling that the stats servers are about to take a vacation again.  I don't feel that I'm getting the points that I deserve.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've got a sinking feeling that the stats servers are about to take a vacation again.  I don't feel that I'm getting the points that I deserve.



Yor are not the only one. I had my only (for now) folding card running 24/7 delivering in excess of 2000 WU and it has always produced more then 8000 PPD, untill yesterday where it dipd to 4720 and without any EUE or other errors reported.

I tried to reinstate my other folder (a 250 GTX on a new MB) earliere today but it chrashed and restarted that PC. Not in a good folding mood just now.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 5, 2010)

Same here as far as point's go.  I should be getting alot closer to 50k PPD.  Check out my stats.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 5, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Great PSU. I am using the version with blue LEDs. Runs WCG0 in system specs 24/7 without issue and has room to spare on the 12v for another GPU.



I have the non-LED version running 2 overclocked GTX 275's.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 5, 2010)

Do any of you guys who run WCG and F@H experience a difference in WCG Benchmarks when folding is running as well? I just noticed that my Phenom which usually goes 2800/9300 in the benchmark does 2800/7000 with Folding running (folding is at idle). On my i7 this does not happen. 

This Phenom has been upsetting me a lot lately. I do not think it's cut out to be a 24/7 distributed computing rig. May sell it and replace it with an i5 if I find a good sale.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 5, 2010)

My cards and PC's have been having issues lately.  Lot's of signing off, freezing, and spitting EUE's. My 260 is putting out fewer PPD than my 9600 GSOs.  I'm not happy.  

No pie tonight for this Nasty man.  

EDIT: Got the 260 back folding at the level it ought to.  Had to use my double-secret method.  I'll share it with you guys because you're my folding brothers.  I call it the "reboot".


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, now this is truly bizzaro.  Even though I had the clock set to 650 on my GTX 260, when I looked at the left-hand graphs panel in Precision, it was reporting the GPU clock to be 400!  I had to disable Precision, use W1zzard's GPU tool (not the best with Nvidia cards) to set the clocks.  Kill it, then relaunch Precision.  Freaking weird!

EDIT: Realized that my clocks were way too high.  Lowered them, all is well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Ok, now this is truly bizzaro.  Even though I had the clock set to 650 on my GTX 260, when I looked at the left-hand graphs panel in Precision, it was reporting the GPU clock to be 400!  I had to disable Precision, use W1zzard's GPU tool (not the best with Nvidia cards) to set the clocks.  Kill it, then relaunch Precision.  Freaking weird!
> 
> EDIT: Realized that my clocks were way too high.  Lowered them, all is well.



Did you happen to upgrade your drivers without upgrading Precision?  Heard that can cause problems.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you happen to upgrade your drivers without upgrading Precision?  Heard that can cause problems.



Nope.  Haven't upgraded either once since I installed card. I installed both the driver and precision at the same time.  So strange.  I'm just glad I noticed it on the graphs side of precision.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a pic of a 783 pt wu and a 450 pt wu on my GTX 275's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2010)

my 8800GT is getting 7476PPD on a 450 right now!  And my 8800GTS/512 gets 8272PPD on those!

Question: How are the P10504 587 Pt WU's benching on the GTX2xx cards?  I'm getting 5283PPD on the GT.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bahh!!...4 of my 260's cant get any work for the past ~5hours


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi guys and girls,

I'm away for the weekend and decided since things were so flaky I'd shutdown my PC's.  (No need to waste electricity if they're just spinning there fans with no work).  I'll be back up folding on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 7, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> my 8800GT is getting 7476PPD on a 450 right now!  And my 8800GTS/512 gets 8272PPD on those!
> 
> Question: How are the P10504 587 Pt WU's benching on the GTX2xx cards?  I'm getting 5283PPD on the GT.



A pic for you.  GPU and GPU1 are on my GTX 275 co-op and GPU2 Is an overclocked GTX 260 running at 605-1548-1008.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2010)

That 260 makes nice ppd!  Are those the max oc clocks it can do stable?  Getting ready for my 260,  hopefully within a week.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone here seen points go missing?  I produced an 1888 pointer on the 6th with my poor old 9800gtx, something like 7hrs of folding,  I watched it complete successfully,  and still have not been credited with it.  Hmmmm....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2010)

That's what I alluded to back on the 4th, and I felt I was missing an 1888.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2010)

johnspack said:


> That 260 makes nice ppd!  Are those the max oc clocks it can do stable?  Getting ready for my 260,  hopefully within a week.



That's about as high as that card will go on the shaders. To get that high I had to underclock the core and mem.[MSI Twin Frozr]


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> That's about as high as that card will go on the shaders. To get that high I had to underclock the core and mem.[MSI Twin Frozr]



I can only get 605/1450/1000 and remain stable.  (Reference design cooler).  Heat doesn't seem to be a big problem with mine.  

I should also add that I tend to err on the conservative side when it comes to overclocking the GPU/Shaders.  I'm more interested in stability than max PPD.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I can only get 605/1450/1000 and remain stable.  (Reference design cooler).  Heat doesn't seem to be a big problem with mine.
> 
> I should also add that I tend to err on the conservative side when it comes to overclocking the GPU/Shaders.  I'm more interested in stability than max PPD.



I agree with you.  It takes days to find to find stable overclocks with F@H, and even then you run the risk of a new hot running WU or to many hot WU's in a row.  I don't reccomend my settings as something that people should use, It's just what I'm running on that on that card.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I can only get 605/1450/1000 and remain stable.  (Reference design cooler).  Heat doesn't seem to be a big problem with mine.
> 
> I should also add that I tend to err on the conservative side when it comes to overclocking the GPU/Shaders.  I'm more interested in stability than max PPD.


Those are the exact clocks I have my 3x GTX260's at 24/7 stable. Anything more and they crash.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> It's just what I'm running on that on that card.



Key words: Twin Frozr


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Key words: Twin Frozr



Or One Word for me..........Matrix.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm getting crazy nunbers on my 2 GTX 275's with some 450 ppd wu's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm getting crazy nunbers on my 2 GTX 275's with some 450 ppd wu's.



What drivers and what Fahcore are you running?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are new WU's.  660x.  Not the 3469's that were giving such good numbers on G92's, but actually slower on the GTX2xx cards


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What drivers and what Fahcore are you running?



191.07.  Both Fahcore 11 and 14 are current.  That  GTX 260 from my previous post is doing a 550 wu @ 9504 ppd.  They are coming from Fahcore 14


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2010)

What happened on the last (EOC & Kakao) update?  How could I end up at #4 for the update?  Buck's in 15th place!


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What happened on the last (EOC & Kakao) update?  How could I end up at #4 for the update?  Buck's in 15th place!



I hope that it's only non-updated points, like the rest of us.  Some of the new wu's do run hot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2010)

A good deal with an *
Newegg is selling the ASUS EN9800GT/DI/512MD3 GeForce 9800 GT 512MB for $70 after a $20 MIR and free shipping with promo code EMCYPZZ44
* this is a good price for a 9800GT looking back in time.  With the GT240's out, which is replacing this card, and uses less energy to get the same PPD (does not match up for gaming though), the price moving forward will most likely drop like they did for the 9600GSO's (got down to $35 w/MIR) when they cleared them out.  GT240's have already gone as low as $90.  I have two of the 9600GSO version of this card and that cooler works well, but there is no user control of the fan speed, but the auto speed control seems to keep the temps in check.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 12, 2010)

Good job guys, we racked 1.1 Mil tonight due to Msgclb's double or triple bigadv points. I manage to sneak one in


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Good job guys, we racked 1.1 Mil tonight due to Msgclb's double or triple bigadv points. I manage to sneak one in



  To the team.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Good job guys, we racked 1.1 Mil tonight due to Msgclb's double or triple bigadv points. I manage to sneak one in





hertz9753 said:


> To the team.



Two bigadv WUs uploaded but I had to restart my third i7 because the output was all error codes. It looks like my third i7 did upload a bigadv WU tonight before messing up. Unfortunately that's all the bigadv WUs I'll have for a couple of days.

 team.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh man,  hope my 260 gets here soon,  at least 3 folders coming for me....  Let's fill the 3 mil slots guys and gals!


----------



## 777 (Mar 14, 2010)

So TPU made another spot within the last hour..... now officially 40th and another possible within a couple of weeks  




BUCK NASTY said:


> What drivers and what Fahcore are you running?





hertz9753 said:


> 191.07.  Both Fahcore 11 and 14 are current.  That  GTX 260 from my previous post is doing a 550 wu @ 9504 ppd.  They are coming from Fahcore 14





btw dont tell anyone but I'm running the 196.75 drivers  (I think there great F@H drivers so far from a weeks use they seem to be good)

I found disabling sli  has gained loads of PPD and stablised the issues I was having with these new WU's and are able to keep my OC's
I'm getting 9.9k on each gpu on the 548's 
10k for the 450's 
10.5k on the 753 and 
11k on the 353's 

w00t w00t


and.... the 548's do an half make my cards scream like no othe wu ive folded before lol


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2010)

Wheee!  Got me some backup!  I'm gonna be a little harder to pass now....
Thanks Hertz...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

Speaking of drivers... I was having random lock ups on my Phenom/8800GTS setup so I decided to try to use different drivers. I had been using 191.xx drivers for the longest time since I never had any issues with them, but after updating the drivers on my Phenom to 196.21 it has not locked up yet and performance seems to be up  

Tempted to try it out on my GTX275s now!


2k posts


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 15, 2010)

That's for the info guys.  Sharing is good.  Maybe i'll give one of the newer drivers a try.


----------



## RX-7 (Mar 15, 2010)

been putting those 8800GTS's I got from Buck to use recently


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

I moved over to 196.21 on my main rig with the 275s, I will see how they do over the next few days and report back- hopefully with good news


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 15, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Wheee!  Got me some backup!  I'm gonna be a little harder to pass now....
> Thanks Hertz...



You're welcome.  The GTX 260 that johnspack has been talking about for a while is coming from me.  I have made note to myself to never use USPS ground to Canada.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah,  I've just heard it may take another week even from a neighbor who's dealt with ground before.  Oops.  I guess I'll pay for xpresspost or whatever the equivalent is down there next time I get something from the states!  On another note,  anyone using FahSpy?  http://fahspy.org/  I don't think I've ever seen it mentioned,  and I think I like it better than fahmon!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  I've just heard it may take another week even from a neighbor who's dealt with ground before.  Oops.  I guess I'll pay for xpresspost or whatever the equivalent is down there next time I get something from the states!  On another note,  anyone using FahSpy?  http://fahspy.org/  I don't think I've ever seen it mentioned,  and I think I like it better than fahmon!



I recommend you try out HFM.net. I've completely switched to it and its resolved almost all issues I was having with F@Hmon. On top of that, it can display a wealth of information that neither F@Hmon nor FahSpy seem to be able to match.

Also, if you still have your F@Hmon configuration you can save it to a file that HFM.net can read. You can use this import all your clients into HFM.net in one easy step, so its very easy to give it a trial run.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

hmmm just installed HFM and imported FahMon's settings. First impression- it doesnt look as clean  Time to explore more.

EDIT: Its nice that you can see the previous WUs completed and you can see the arguments being used by each client. Definitely more information with this program, but the overall look is poor compared to FahMon in my opinion. Im going to use it for the next week to test it out some more.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2010)

Eh, I rarely have the monitoring program up and running on the screen. It's usually hidden away in the tray. I do love seeing the Successful / Failed count, and I love seeing that in the past 6 weeks I've only experienced 3 failed work units out of ~3000 even more. It sucks that the count gets restarted when the F@H client window closes (thus triggering a new F@Hlog), but then again not everything can be perfect.

Not sure if the program points this out on install or not, but you can set it up to display the Extreme Overclocking stats. This itself was a selling point for me, aside from it correctly estimating PPD on the bonus system. I don't remember if F@Hmon or FahSpy have added estimating the bonus functionality yet or not though.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh I see, the bonus feature does not apply to me since I am a 100% GPU folder. This is probably best for CPU folders then for sure. 

I didn't have FahMon up either, it spends nearly all its time minimized too, but when it was open, it was clean  I like the mouse over information on HFM too.

How do you get it to show the right EOC information? Never mind I got it.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried HFM too,  but I think it's better suited to cpu clients.  I like fahspy's extended info,  such as estimated daily output,  it's pretty kewl!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried HFM and fahspy and i got to say i like fahmon better I am going to stick with fahmon...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 16, 2010)

Look at TexBill go!  Going to pass 3mil within 3 days...  Nice job!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm up'n production. I'll be replacing my 8800gs with my GTX285! This means my GTX285 will fold full time for us!  My 8800gs will go to my little brother.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2010)

Fry's has the i7-980X for $980.  They also have the full retail version of Windows 7 Professional for $124.  Also, Newegg's e-mail promotions look good today.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2010)

TeXBill's output is nasty  It used to be a competition between us, now not so much


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ive had quite some down time lately b/c someone offered me a decent price on my PS3 so when ever I get time, Ill have my computer folding when Im at work and stuff.

P.S: I just started a job and I have a plan for a cruncher and a folder. So ill be hitting the B/S/T forum here in a few weeks for some deals!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2010)

My Phenom Cruncher is up for sale, maybe check it out when the time comes if its still up


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My Phenom Cruncher is up for sale, maybe check it out when the time comes if its still up



Ill def. do that if you still have it when I have the money

EDIT: Ok I have my main rig folding on 1 core right now. Since I wont game much, Ill leave it alone lol


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ill def. do that if you still have it when I have the money
> 
> EDIT: Ok I have my main rig folding on 1 core right now. Since I wont game much, Ill leave it alone lol



Just to clear that up, are you *folding* on one (CPU) core? Sure it is not chrunching? Not that it really matters both are helpful.


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Just to clear that up, are you *folding* on one (CPU) core? Sure it is not chrunching? Not that it really matters both are helpful.



I d/l'ed the F@H client so I assume Im folding 
Only one core of my proc is at 100%

EDIT: Now my GPU is folding also


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 24, 2010)

As some of you may recall, I have an old Dell Dual Xeon workstation running the old SMP client.  I recently added a 9600 GSO to that PC.  This will add another 5500 or so PPD to the team (1250 SMP, about 4250 for the GPU.)  I know it's not much, but every bit helps.  I now have 8 cards and 4 cores working for TPU folding.  Semper Fi!

PS:  Recent medical bills have set back my joining the -bigadv club even further.  Damn Blue Cross.    Only paid two fifths of my expenses.   

I guess I'll have to just keep GPU folding for now.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 24, 2010)

^ You are doing an excellent job  Boooo to Blue Cross, but two fifths is better than no fifths


----------



## msgclb (Mar 24, 2010)

This morning I've been upgrading the water cooling on one of my -bigadv rigs. As I was adding water to the system the computer shut down and the water overflowed. I cleaned up but when I tried to restart the computer I had no video. As I was looking for the cause I heard a loud *POP*! I finally noticed that some water was on the video card. The only spare working card that I have is a 7600 GT. I installed it and was relieved when I was able to boot to the BIOS. I can probably scratch one 9800 GTX+.

If I don't make anymore mistakes I should have this rig running tonight.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 24, 2010)

My second i7 computer that's coming together (finally have an OS on the way) just got nutkicked. I'll be looking for a i7 920 to replace the one I'm selling to my brother for cheap.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This morning I've been upgrading the water cooling on one of my -bigadv rigs. As I was adding water to the system the computer shut down and the water overflowed. I cleaned up but when I tried to restart the computer I had no video. As I was looking for the cause I heard a loud *POP*! I finally noticed that some water was on the video card. The only spare working card that I have is a 7600 GT. I installed it and was relieved when I was able to boot to the BIOS. I can probably scratch one 9800 GTX+.
> 
> If I don't make anymore mistakes I should have this rig running tonight.



Ouch!  Been there, done that, only in my case it was a motherboard.  Ow!  It still hurts.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to within a week break 20k in one day.  It's a stress test for my 280.  Side panels off!  Cross your fingers for me!  I've got big heat issues right now....  Anyone got any ideas how to cool video cards better in an Antec 1200?  I'm only running a 9800gtx and a 280gtx,  and heat is big issue.  (I'm getting upto 76c on the 280,  too hot!)


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

^ Yup, with the warmer weather and my 275s stacked on top of one another, the top card gets to 76C all the time, and if it hits a good old 548WU it can get up to 80C. No issues though. 

Sucks winter is gone though. It will force me to cut back my production. On the upside, next winter will be GTX4xx time


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 25, 2010)

Is that why you're selling the Phenom II rig?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 25, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I have to within a week break 20k in one day.  It's a stress test for my 280.  Side panels off!  Cross your fingers for me!  I've got big heat issues right now....  Anyone got any ideas how to cool video cards better in an Antec 1200?  I'm only running a 9800gtx and a 280gtx,  and heat is big issue.  (I'm getting upto 76c on the 280,  too hot!)



That seems normal.  What's your fan setting on that Palit 280?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 25, 2010)

I run my cards at 100% fan all the time.  I prefer noise,  that way I know they are alive!
Edit:  replaced my side intake with a panaflo,  temps now not over 70c.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Is that why you're selling the Phenom II rig?



The 965 never ran in my hottest summer weather, but the Phenom 9650, X2 3800, and Opteron 165/170 that I ran in it before held up reasonably well. When the heat does roll in the clocks go down and the rigs only run weather permitting 

The main reason for selling it is because my wife has moved from occasional computer use to substantial computer use. For short periods the 47" 1080P display works well, but for extended use with Office and Firefox it was hurting her eyes. I ended up giving her my Acer 1410 (11.6") and I picked up a Lenovo U450P (14"). 

With no one using it at all now, I don't have a reasonable excuse to run it 24/7, so its up for sale. The i7 rig is a 99.9% dedicated machine already. 

When the cold weather comes back it will be upgrade time again: 6 cores & GTX 4 series cards


----------



## johnspack (Mar 25, 2010)

Now that I have my 280 back (I hope),  I want to try a test.  Leave my 9800gtx folding full out,  and game on my 280.  I couldn't do it with just the 280 before,  much too much lagginess.  If this works,  then I should be able to fold my new 260 when it comes,  and game at the same time!  Then time to fold on all 3 cards (Homer Simpson time...drrooool)!
Edit:  I'm going to try to make this my very first 100k week.  Cross fingers!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> When the cold weather comes back it will be upgrade time again: 6 cores & GTX 4 series cards



That sounds so delicious!  Yum, yum.  Betcha can't hardly wait.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Johns, if you're having Temp Issues the Silverstone KL03B-W is really a dream with its twin fan positions aimed right at your Cards. Does the job for sure even on hot running cards. Throw a pair of YL's 88's and you have some nice and cool cards.

ST


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

yah!  Nice test!  Was able to game at full oc,  zero lag,  any game,  while my 9800gtx folded full time at the same time!  Very nice.
Edit:  I've nicknamed my 280 "punchy"  It just pumps through anything I throw at it now,  I'm so happy!


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well one morning I got up and I shut folding off to get on my comp. to game and browse the net and this happened:






I reset my computer and hasent done it since. WTF was that about lol


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

I dunno, I recently had a drivers issue where one of my cards memory clocks was permanently downclocked to 100MHz. After a re-install of drivers it fixed it right up. If it happens again, try a driver change.


My hardware issues seem to point to one innocuous piece of hardware. The power bar. Last night it tripped twice over in a 2 hour period, and for the past few months the computer its running has rebooted randomly. Sometimes it would last for weeks and sometimes for a couple of hours. This is however the first time the actual power bar itself tripped. It's a cheapo power bar that's like 10 years old (yea I know, I know) and it was warm as **** when I examined it, so its very likely this thing has been the root of my issues. Hopefully this is the solution and it didn't bork too much of my hardware. The i7 is 'down' until tonight when I get a viable replacement.


Also, F@H news that comes in light of Fermi news. 




			
				skymtl said:
			
		

> You heard it here first. Expect the GPU3 client to be released in 4 weeks or less.


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/354123-post48.html

Don't get your hopes up ATi guys, I think there will still be an issue of ATi coding when it comes to this client.


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I dunno, I recently had a drivers issue where one of my cards memory clocks was permanently downclocked to 100MHz. After a re-install of drivers it fixed it right up. If it happens again, try a driver change.
> 
> 
> My hardware issues seem to point to one innocuous piece of hardware. The power bar. Last night it tripped twice over in a 2 hour period, and for the past few months the computer its running has rebooted randomly. Sometimes it would last for weeks and sometimes for a couple of hours. This is however the first time the actual power bar itself tripped. It's a cheapo power bar that's like 10 years old (yea I know, I know) and it was warm as **** when I examined it, so its very likely this thing has been the root of my issues. Hopefully this is the solution and it didn't bork too much of my hardware. The i7 is 'down' until tonight when I get a viable replacement.
> ...



Ya know I just installed the new drivers, 196.75, and it only does it when I fold. I can game and come back and its all good. Maybe Ill roll them back and see what happens


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 26, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ya know I just installed the new drivers, 196.75, and it only does it when I fold. I can game and come back and its all good. Maybe Ill roll them back and see what happens



same thing happens to me. I thought it was just my card dying but must not be...


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> same thing happens to me. I thought it was just my card dying but must not be...



Me too and I was gonna get REAL mad lol.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ya know I just installed the new drivers, 196.75, and it only does it when I fold. I can game and come back and its all good. Maybe Ill roll them back and see what happens





p_o_s_pc said:


> same thing happens to me. I thought it was just my card dying but must not be...





Taz100420 said:


> Me too and I was gonna get REAL mad lol.



I'd either roll back or upgrade to 197.13. I put 197.13 on my machines after keeping them at 190.62 for awhile and I haven't noticed anything wrong. 196.75s were the recalled drivers, though for a different reason. This still could be a bug with the drivers though.


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'd either roll back or upgrade to 197.13. I put 197.13 on my machines after keeping them at 190.62 for awhile and I haven't noticed anything wrong. 196.75s were the recalled drivers, though for a different reason. This still could be a bug with the drivers though.



I may submit this to Nvidia like its gonna do any good lol.:shadedshu
Ill d/l them new ones and see what happens!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 26, 2010)

*It's a beautiful sight*

I've been posting up some good numbers these days.  Flirting with 6th place in daily pie.  Why?







All cards working on 353's.  It's happened alot these last few days. Oh, yeah.  It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

You'll probably get that sixth place pie today or at least 7th, though possibly higher, as I'm cut down to 20-25k PPD so I'll be contending for 10th ish. Question is, do I spend money I probably shouldn't spend and get like a 2000VA backup, or perhaps just a line conditioner? Or just another cheapo surge protector. Hmmm decisions, decisions.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

I just bluescreened myself folding on my 9800gtx and gaming on punchy...  a slight up in cpu vcore fixed it..  also brought up fsb and ram speeds,  knew these mushkies had 1100+ in them!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> You'll probably get that sixth place pie today or at least 7th, though possibly higher, as I'm cut down to 20-25k PPD so I'll be contending for 10th ish. Question is, do I spend money I probably shouldn't spend and get like a 2000VA backup, or perhaps just a line conditioner? Or just another cheapo surge protector. Hmmm decisions, decisions.



Was it actually a surge protector?  You're in CA, but here in the USA, a surge protector has to say that on the bottom.  Many that try to hint that they offer some type of protection actually say temporary power tap.
As for your question, there's always what we SHOULD do and then there's what we CAN do.  Of course it depends on the quality of your power coming from the grid.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I've been posting up some good numbers these days.  Flirting with 6th place in daily pie.  Why?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/beautiful thing-2.jpg
> 
> All cards working on 353's.  It's happened alot these last few days. Oh, yeah.  It's a beautiful thing.



So there is where all the 353's goes


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Was it actually a surge protector?  You're in CA, but here in the USA, a surge protector has to say that on the bottom.  Many that try to hint that they offer some type of protection actually say temporary power tap.
> As for your question, there's always what we SHOULD do and then there's what we CAN do.  Of course it depends on the quality of your power coming from the grid.



Heh, I'm pretty sure it was sold as a surge protector, though the thing looks to be about $5 so I wouldn't be shocked if it actually isn't. The power of Edmonton in general is pretty clean and reliable it seems. There are few brownouts, very few blackouts and its seemingly alright quality. Couldn't say for certain because I've never really done much to check it or test it. Feh, I'll get a surge protector just to get back up and running and then go from there. Can never have enough surge protectors.



mstenholm said:


> So there is where all the 353's goes


 
I know! I barely get any anymore.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

Wifi adapter on my Phenom was not working, missed out on 18hours of production nearly  Its back up now though as I wait for a buyer to come take it away


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 27, 2010)

> TeXBill's output is nasty  It used to be a competition between us, now not so much



I'm building another folding rig hopefully it will be done by this weekend. Core i5 with a GTX275, Folding on both for Team TPU....:>)


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 27, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I'm building another folding rig hopefully it will be done by this weekend. Core i5 with a GTX275, Folding on both for Team TPU....:>)



You build that PC, and I won't be your competition anymore.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I'm building another folding rig hopefully it will be done by this weekend. Core i5 with a GTX275, Folding on both for Team TPU....:>)



Crazy Folder indeed 

After my Phenom is gone I will consider picking up a GTX275 to add to my i7 rig as it hobbles through the Summer. Seems like I have to just to stay even remotely in the same league 

btw, were you able to get that SODIMM in the mail for me ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2010)

Bog's going to hit 1/4 million points for the day, today!


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 27, 2010)

> btw, were you able to get that SODIMM in the mail for me ?


Nope not yet work sent me out of town all this week for some training. I will try to get it in the mail sometime in the next few days. Will let you know when it happens...



> After my Phenom is gone I will consider picking up a GTX275 to add to my i7 rig as it hobbles through the Summer


Go for a GTX285 they put out a few more PPD than the 275's do. Although I'm sure everybody is waiting on the new fermi's to see how they will do with folding.....:>)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

I may be trying an Nvidia card again soon, if I get an SSD I'll have to reinstall Windows anyways, so I'll either be trying an 8800GT or an 8800GTS G80.  If whichever one I try works without driver issues, I'll probably pick it up, and if I do it'll be folding


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2010)

I purchased an Intel Core i7 930 today.  I'm undecided what I will use it for.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

Folding, of course


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Folding, of course



If you think that I'm that addicted to folding, you're right.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> If you think that I'm that addicted to folding, you're right.



Yeah, I think you have that "Crazy Folder" F@H badge for a reason.....


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I think you have that "Crazy Folder" F@H badge for a reason.....



I really wanted a GTX 470 or 480, but with the heat and power usage of those cards I had to come up with a different solution.  Hope to see you folding soon.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 28, 2010)

I likes my 65nm gtx cards!  Once they behave,  they rock!  I did some more testing on the 280,  mild oc,  dropped vcore to 1.16v.  Runs like a dream...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Nope not yet work sent me out of town all this week for some training. I will try to get it in the mail sometime in the next few days. Will let you know when it happens...
> 
> 
> Go for a GTX285 they put out a few more PPD than the 275's do. Although I'm sure everybody is waiting on the new fermi's to see how they will do with folding.....:>)



According to AnadTech -  http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783&p=6 then a 480 folds 3.5 times faster then a 285.  "Folding@Home is the first benchmark we’ve seen that really showcases the compute potential for Fermi. Unlike everything else which has the GTX 480 running twice as fast as the GTX 285, the GTX 480 is a few times faster than the GTX 285 when it comes to folding. Here a GTX 480 would get roughly 3.5x as much work done per day as a GTX 285."


----------



## johnspack (Mar 29, 2010)

Arrrg!  Well,  I knew it,  the 280 is dead.  Why did I ever bother with it again!  Theres goes my ppd....
Edit:  At least that was the last thing I could think of to fix it.  I can finally let it go...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 30, 2010)

I tell you all,  the gods are conspiring against me...  My tv died,  and then my 280 went again.  I expected the 280,  but not the tv.  In order to have gtx powa..  I bought a 260 from Hertz,  which he sent in good faith.  It appears either it's in China,  or in the back of a US post truck somewhere,  it's been 4 weeks now.  Poor Hertz,  he feels so bad,  he has now sent a 2nd 260 to me.  Thankyou Hertz!  A clip from just one daily diary.  (I'll try to get my 9800gtx to do some folding tonight anyways..).
Sorry can't fold on this card,  need it for tv recording,  no more tv or dvd recorder use now..  here little 260...


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 30, 2010)

> According to AnadTech - http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783&p=6  then a 480 folds 3.5 times faster then a 285. "Folding@Home is the first benchmark we’ve seen that really showcases the compute potential for Fermi. Unlike everything else which has the GTX 480 running twice as fast as the GTX 285, the GTX 480 is a few times faster than the GTX 285 when it comes to folding. Here a GTX 480 would get roughly 3.5x as much work done per day as a GTX 285."



The GTX 480,470 has more cuda core's than a GTX285 so it will do a lot of things better than a GTX285...... Can't wait to get one and see..:>)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> The GTX 480,470 has more cuda core's than a GTX285 so it will do a lot of things better than a GTX285...... Can't wait to get one and see..:>)



Yep, I'm waiting to see how the pricing levels out and the performance of GPU3. It's still "too uncertain" of an investment for the farm. These are turning out to be exciting times for F@H.


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 30, 2010)

> Yep, I'm waiting to see how the pricing levels out and the performance of GPU3. It's still "too uncertain" of an investment for the farm. These are turning out to be exciting times for F@H.



Yes indeed I want just one to see how well it folds, compared to my GTX285's. Then I will make my decision on what I want to upgrade the farm too. I know they will be expensive when they are released so just one for now and do a comparsion between cards....:>)


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2010)

For me the 4 series will have to wait until next fall/winter. Temps temps temps


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

well im folding off an on i should hit 100k points soon


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 30, 2010)

i7-930 
ASUS Rampage II GENE 
G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB)

This is what I will be using on my new build this weekend.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131371
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115225
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> i7-930
> ASUS Rampage II GENE
> G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB)
> 
> ...



Very nice!  I like it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Very nice!  I like it.



Thank's Nasty, I already have enough GTX 200's to put my room up into the multiple GTX 400 heat range.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 30, 2010)

Just give me 260s for now,  lots of em!  Stupid palit 280.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Just give me 260s for now,  lots of em!  Stupid palit 280.....



I hear ya.  I really like my 260.  It's cool and quiet.  Just wish the price would come down.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2010)

A little note on the stats.
March was our 2nd highest month ever.

On a personal whahoo: I got over 500,000 points in March!
bummed about W1zzard


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 1, 2010)

I broke 3 million.....bummed as well.


----------



## KieX (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm sure this question may have been asked a million times before, so please be gentle (i just couldn't find it through search) 

My Palit GT240 was happily doing 4000+ PPD with shaders overclocked to the maximum MSI afterburner let me. But recently it started getting "unstable machine" errors so defaulted it back for a smaller 3000+ PPD. I followed a guide given to me buy thebluebumblebee, but it doesn't go into the art of OC'ing. 

Could anyone give me some pointers as to what software/clocks/volts I can use to get more out of it please? I found overclocking stable for game benchies doesn't necessarily qualify for stable F@H work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'm sure this question may have been asked a million times before, so please be gentle (i just couldn't find it through search)
> 
> My Palit GT240 was happily doing 4000+ PPD with shaders overclocked to the maximum MSI afterburner let me. But recently it started getting "unstable machine" errors so defaulted it back for a smaller 3000+ PPD. I followed a guide given to me buy thebluebumblebee, but it doesn't go into the art of OC'ing.
> 
> Could anyone give me some pointers as to what software/clocks/volts I can use to get more out of it please? I found overclocking stable for game benchies doesn't necessarily qualify for stable F@H work.



Overclocking for games is very different than overclocking for F@H.  And, as you found out, what's stable for the benchmarks, is often not stable for F@H.  Shaders are really the only thing that matters as far as OCing for F@H.  Keeping the other clocks low may actually allow you to go higher with the shaders due to lower heat.  Did you get a GDDR5 or GDDR3 version?  I believe that the link I gave you talked about the overclocks that they were able to obtain, though YRMV.  I would not be surprised if you can get 650/1782 (memory at stock) (here's a link to shader clock steps) for core/shader.


----------



## KieX (Apr 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Overclocking for games is very different than overclocking for F@H.  And, as you found out, what's stable for the benchmarks, is often not stable for F@H.  Shaders are really the only thing that matters as far as OCing for F@H.  Keeping the other clocks low may actually allow you to go higher with the shaders due to lower heat.  Did you get a GDDR5 or GDDR3 version?  I believe that the link I gave you talked about the overclocks that they were able to obtain, though YRMV.  I would not be surprised if you can get 650/1782 (memory at stock) (here's a link to shader clock steps) for core/shader.



It's GDDR3:shadedshu
At stock I had it on the default 550/790 but with shaders at 1745. For some reason shaders won't go any higher. Does the also in Afterburner I can only change the Core Voltage, but I don't know if that's of relevance to the shaders


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

Any folder want a BFG 8800GT OC with a Xiggy battle Axe (not with stock fans will provide pic) if so you can PM me with a offer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 2, 2010)

I just added a 240gt! 

EDIT: I got it for my FTP Server for $88 bucks! Didn't really need it but i figured it could fold 24/7.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I just added a 240gt!
> 
> EDIT: I got it for my FTP Server for $88 bucks! Didn't really need it but i figured it could fold 24/7.


I have been looking for something to toy with.... Let me know how the card does.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have been looking for something to toy with.... Let me know how the card does.



So far I like it's small form factor. Plus, it has gdr5 and dual slot cooler. But yea i'll let you know Buck.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got my "new" used i7 today.  I bought it on ebay and it is an Itel Confidential chip.  The seller didn't mention that info.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I got my "new" used i7 today.  I bought it on ebay and it is an Itel *Confidential chip*.  The seller didn't mention that info.



AKA "Engineer Sample" I hope you got it at a bargain price


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> AKA "Engineer Sample" I hope you got it at a bargain price



I paid $210 including shipping.  Waiting for the rest of my parts from newegg, so I can fire it up.  Maybe that wasn't the best choice of words.  I will send some pics tomorrow.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2010)

Have a i7 950 rig replacing one of my older 920 C0/C1 sometime tomorrow. If anybody is interested I will be unloading a 920 C0/C1 CPU, GB UD3R X58 Mobo, 3X2GB DDR3-1333 RAM, and 2XEVGA GTX260 192SP. I will give priority and discount to active folders and crunchers

See Rig4 on sig.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got up this morning and my computer was off. It overheated.... So I decided to look at it and......wow I had no time this past few months to dust and re-grease my computer
So I took the fan off the heatsink and omg! It was full of dust! Took off the heatsink and the paste was all dried up. Then I thought, Shit no paste! Good thing today was payday lol. The GPU was also quite clogged as temps were in the high 80'sC when folding. So I went and got some paste and temps when folding on the GPU are 60'sC and both cores on the 5000+ never go above 45C. So Ill be back in action today!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2010)

For any of you thinking about a GT240, Newegg has a 512MB/GDDR5 ECS (3 year warranty) for $70 after $10 MIR and of course free shipping and a free Rainbow Six Vegas 2 game.  As someone said, 9800GT performance for 1/2 the watts (for F@H).  I have no idea if ECS put an artificial OC limit like Palit did.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2010)

anyone else notice there are very few 1888wus out there now? Or am I just slow?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 3, 2010)

We had some crazy snowfall today.  5" of snow with 1.5" of moisture. Power was so unstable that it causeed one of my rigs to shut down while I was at work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

what kinda ppd can i expect from a 5850?


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2010)

Probably about the same ppd as a 9600gso with a healthy overclock... somewhere between 4000 and 5000


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

wrong 5850s average 3300 ppd stock 4000 at 775/1125

even at 850 /1150 i might barely reach 4100-4200ppd but it takes more volts to stay F@H stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I may be trying an Nvidia card again soon, if I get an SSD I'll have to reinstall Windows anyways, so I'll either be trying an 8800GT or an 8800GTS G80.  If whichever one I try works without driver issues, I'll probably pick it up, and if I do it'll be folding



i have a 8800GT with a xiggy battle axe make an offer


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have a 8800GT with a xiggy battle axe make an offer



Is that the stock 8800GT that you bought from me?


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally got my core i5 with a gtx285 folding, points should start going up on next update....:>)
Put a H50 cooler on the i5 and that was alot of fun.. Took awhile to get it all in place with a push pull fan setup..

Now need to put something together for the 275 to go in....
Think I got enough spare parts to put it in a rig...


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 3, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Finally got my core i5 with a gtx285 folding, points should start going up on next update....:>)
> Put a H50 cooler on the i5 and that was alot of fun.. Took awhile to get it all in place with a push pull fan setup..
> 
> Now need to put something together for the 275 to go in....
> Think I got enough spare parts to put it in a rig...



Hey TeXBill,  I was wondering what you have your GTX 285 clocks set at.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

run them @ stock right now, they are all XFX brands. I run them 24/7 @ stock and they put enough PPD with out the OC.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 3, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> run them @ stock right now, they are all XFX brands. I run them 24/7 @ stock and they put enough PPD with out the OC.



I thinking more about underclocking the core and mem.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> anyone else notice there are very few 1888wus out there now? Or am I just slow?



I haven't seen an 1888 in a week.  Although right now I have 3 x 548's, 3 x 547's, and one 783.  Whacks my PPD by 5000 and temps are through the roof.  I'd gladly trade those 548's for 1888's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I haven't seen an 1888 in a week.  Although right now I have 3 x 548's, 3 x 547's, and one 783.  Whacks my PPD by 5000 and temps are through the roof.  I'd gladly trade those 548's for 1888's.



Nasty, get away from that blueberry pie.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Nasty, get away from that blueberry pie.



I know.  How in the world did I get 3rd place pie yesterday?  It's nothing I did.  More like what others didn't do.  Or maybe none of the -bigadv folders submitted results?  Or everyone got really big jobs?  Is Stanford only accepting updates from Oakland, CA?  EOC shows us doing 750K in the last 24 hours and ZERO for the day.  Update failure? 

Whatever it is, it's got me a wee bit worried when I just chug along at my 38-40K daily rate and suddenly I shoot up 4 places in the daily Pie charts.  Come on guys, shove me back down to 7th where I belong.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2010)

It is interesting that there seems to be no bigadv hits in the last 39 hours.  hmmmm


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It is interesting that there seems to be no bigadv hits in the last 39 hours.  hmmmm



It seems like InfernoDX from our most recent treat Planet 3Dnow! has lost his momentum. He was doing bigadv on "some" servers but is now back to "normal" 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=336622

Edit: maybe back to normal.

Extra edit: no his is still folding 700 K PPD


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

Nasty going to see if I can match your PPD....:>)


----------



## msgclb (Apr 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I know.  How in the world did I get 3rd place pie yesterday?  It's nothing I did.  More like what others didn't do.  Or maybe none of the -bigadv folders submitted results?  Or everyone got really big jobs?  Is Stanford only accepting updates from Oakland, CA?  EOC shows us doing 750K in the last 24 hours and ZERO for the day.  Update failure?
> 
> Whatever it is, it's got me a wee bit worried when I just chug along at my 38-40K daily rate and suddenly I shoot up 4 places in the daily Pie charts.  Come on guys, shove me back down to 7th where I belong.



On Mar 31 and Apr 1 the temp got to 88F and 81F outside and in the 90s in the room where I keep my crunchers and 7 cards. I shut them down in the early afternoon of 31  March. In the room where I keep my 3 bigadv rigs and my 24/7 machine it got to almost 90F. I shut down 3 cards in those machines. I had shut down one of my bigadv rigs for maintenance the night of the 30th. I couldn't get it up before the temperature hit the roof so I left it down. While all of my cards were down, two bigadv WUs completed on the 1st so while my numbers were impressive I wasn't! I only ran enough cards on the 2nd to get me in the pie chart.

A couple of hours ago a bigadv WU complete and should show up on the next update. It looks like on the 4th and 5th I'll get one bigadv WU. I've only got about half of my cards currently running.

If this is what's going to happen when summer gets here then I'm in trouble.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It is interesting that there seems to be no bigadv hits in the last 39 hours.  hmmmm










I have one more that is trying to submit but Stanford Servers are being boneheads again:shadedshu


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 3, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Nasty going to see if I can match your PPD....:>)



TeXBill - We've been evenly matched for a while now.  Given some of your upgrades you talked about in recent posts, you should have no problem matching and even passing me in PPD.  Heck, for the good of the team, and cancer research, I WANT to be passed in PPD.

msgclb - Sorry 'bout your heat issues.  But here's "fiendish" idea.  Get a big ol' shipping container, insulate the crap out of it, put some solar panels and a windmill on top of it to power a swamp cooler mounted at one end.  Of course it would be ugly as sin. A real eyesore, and the neighbors might ride you out of town on a rail.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2010)

GT240 prices dropping like a rock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...raphics / Video Cards-_-XFX-_-N82E16814150452


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> GT240 prices dropping like a rock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...raphics / Video Cards-_-XFX-_-N82E16814150452


Has anyone overclocked the piss out of one yet(shaders)? I want to know what ppd I can expect running on the bleeding edge of crashing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Buck, of what I remember, only one person has a GT240 and that one is a Palit and it's limited to 1754 on the shaders.  The two that I've listed are ECS and XFX and you'd think that the XFX would be a good overclocker.  And its only $67 after MIR.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2010)

Not bad. I get 1740mhz on the shaders of my 9600gso's. I think i may have to give it a go...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2010)

Well,  looks like I'll be knocked out of top 20 very soon.  Good job guys!!  I reflashed my 280 yet again,  I'm going to try to spit out some ppd before it dies again....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have a 8800GT with a xiggy battle axe make an offer



I'd love to, but after the SSD I have a total of $25  
If I get some more money, I'll let you know


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2010)

Darn,  did my very first 20k+ point day!  Probably won't do many of those as I don't want to push my 280.  Still nice to see though....  Of course if I get a 2nd 260 (first arriving soon)  I might be able to maintain that....  hint hint...  offer me a deal ona 260...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2010)

johnspack said:


> hint hint...  offer me a deal ona 260...





I will have 2 GTX260 192SP's going up for sale in a few days. The problem is that (from previous experience) it is a Royal PITA shipping to Canada:shadedshu


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep,  it is...  and I kinda  need 216sps...  and probably not for a month.. oh well.  Just going to sit here and watch this rejuvenated 280 spit out ppd for now.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 7, 2010)

It seems that i7 930 that I got is listed as a Xion chip on my system.  Do you guys think that is a bad thing?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2010)

Xion, YES.  Xeon, no.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 7, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Xion, YES.  Xeon, no.



Sorry Blue it has been a long day and to many beers.  Vacation week for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Sorry Blue it has been a long day and to many beers.  Vacation week for me.



Beer has been a consistent ingredient in the more interesting posts I've seen.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 7, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Beer has been a consistent ingredient in the more interesting posts I've seen.



That Asus Rampage II Gene came out of the box running 3.2 on the CPU and 1366 on the memory on extreme setting.  I have some things to figure out with this motherboard, but it was fun to see Vista 64 bit install in 20 min.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## msgclb (Apr 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> It seems that i7 930 that I got is listed as a Xion chip on my system.  Do you guys think that is a bad thing?





Intel Xeon W3570 Bloomfield 3.2GHz

Intel Core i7-930 Bloomfield 2.8GHz

How do you spell 'bargain'? Either the guy you bought it from doesn't know what he's doing or got a couple of processors mixed up!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2010)

My brief ~2K PPD is over, I was borrowing a friend's 9600GT for a couple days, and I decided I might as well fold on it, but he wanted it back


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Intel Xeon W3570 Bloomfield 3.2GHz
> 
> Intel Core i7-930 Bloomfield 2.8GHz
> 
> How do you spell 'bargain'? Either the guy you bought it from doesn't know what he's doing or got a couple of processors mixed up!



Also note that Core Temps shows this chip as a 965ES

He has the updated CPU-Z program so I'm still puzzled as to what that chip is

Try to run Real Temps and Everest (if you have it) just to see if you can get an accurate reading on that chip


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Also note that Core Temps shows this chip as a 965ES
> 
> He has the updated CPU-Z program so I'm still puzzled as to what that chip is
> 
> Try to run Real Temps and Everest (if you have it) just to see if you can get an accurate reading on that chip



Here is one with Real Temps, and power saving turned off.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Here is one with Real Temps, and power saving turned off.



Dude that is not an i7 930 chip You got yourself a bonafide Xeon chip W3570 that is. Hope you got a pretty good deal on that since it retails over $1K Should get to 4Ghz pretty easily.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Dude that is not an i7 930 chip You got yourself a bonafide Xeon chip W3570 that is. Hope you got a pretty good deal on that since it retails over $1K Should get to 4Ghz pretty easily.



I bought this as a buy now item, no bidding on ebay for 199.99 plus shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140394530095


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats a great thing for you, thats for sure


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2010)

Update on my 240 gt... The powersupply wasn't stable on my ftp server.. So, I replaced it. Now, it's been folding since yesterday!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 8, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I bought this as a buy now item, no bidding on ebay for 199.99 plus shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140394530095



What's that? You want to sell your defective i7 930 to me so you can try to get a chip that's correct next time around? Well OK, but only because I'm nice.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 8, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> What's that? You want to sell your defective i7 930 to me so you can try to get a chip that's correct next time around? Well OK, but only because I'm nice.



Since I don't sell defective items, I was thinking about sending it back and demanding an i7 930 as advertised by the seller.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 8, 2010)

man my HDD has been crashing alot lately and I think I found out why.....Stupid IDE>SATA converter. I would wake up to my computer screen saying MBR not found, then I restart and it would be good. The HDD would make a weird noise, not clicking, freeze, then go to the MBR not found screen. I took out the IDE>SATA converter and hopes it should be fine. It never did this until I hooked up the converter.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 8, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> man my HDD has been crashing alot lately and I think I found out why.....Stupid IDE>SATA converter. I would wake up to my computer screen saying MBR not found, then I restart and it would be good. The HDD would make a weird noise, not clicking, freeze, then go to the MBR not found screen. I took out the IDE>SATA converter and hopes it should be fine. It never did this until I hooked up the converter.



Those converters are not recommended (by me) for continuous use on HDs.  Ok for file transfer, and OK on a optical drive.  I put one on my optical drive on my gaming computer just so I wouldn't have to wait an extra 20 seconds during bootup.  It's a good IDE burner, I'll replace it with a SATA version as soon as blue-ray burners come down in price.


----------



## cauby (Apr 8, 2010)

just joined the TPU team...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

cauby said:


> Just joined the TPU team...



Welcome to the team

You know we also have another team member that is from there, he's screen-name is mmaakk. I wonder how he's doing


----------



## cauby (Apr 8, 2010)

can anybody help me with just one thing?
i downloaded the console version,it automatically configured itself but it's always at 0 percent work completed...is there anything else I must configure manually or did I screwed up anything??


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you using the GPU client or the SMP one? Post some screenshots if you can.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 8, 2010)

OK team I will be unloading 4 GPU cards and listing them here today. If any of you wants to purchase any of them before I post it PM me. 2X EVGA GTX260 192SP and 2X BFG Tech GTX275.

LINK


----------



## cauby (Apr 8, 2010)

nevermind,finally got the thing running ok...but didn't know it took so long... 20 minutes for 5000 steps (1%).shouldn't be going faster?also the FAQ at the F@H page said i should see 4 process at the Windows Task Manager,but i only have one (FahCore_a0).Is there anything wrong with my setup?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! Not bad I finally broke 10k points yesterday with the help of the new gt 240! Together with my old GTX285 I reached 11,165 for one days worth of crunching!  I checked my GTX285 temps yesterday and they were at 92c!  I changed the fan control from auto to 95%.. hehehe Now it's around 72c in a 74f room. 

EDIT: looks like the 240 gt is avg around 2k daily.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 9, 2010)

Look what I found.  It seems the same seller that i bought my i7 930(Xeon W3570), has a Xeon W3570 that they listed on the same day as the cpu that I bought. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Xeon-W357...10QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item1c1146c81e


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Look what I found.  It seems the same seller that i bought my i7 930(Xeon W3570), has a Xeon W3570 that they listed on the same day as the cpu that I bought.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Xeon-W357...10QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item1c1146c81e




Just like what Msgclb was saying, the guy didn't know what he was selling until after he made the sale Good deal for you bro


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 9, 2010)

Is anyone aware of this awesome competiton? 

Chimp Challenge May 2010 OCN vs The World   
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...fficial-chimp-challenge-2010-signup-here.html


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Is anyone aware of this awesome competiton?
> 
> Chimp Challenge May 2010 OCN vs The World
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...fficial-chimp-challenge-2010-signup-here.html



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117911

I'm not a big fan the price thing:shadedshu


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Those converters are not recommended (by me) for continuous use on HDs.  Ok for file transfer, and OK on a optical drive.  I put one on my optical drive on my gaming computer just so I wouldn't have to wait an extra 20 seconds during bootup.  It's a good IDE burner, I'll replace it with a SATA version as soon as blue-ray burners come down in price.



Yea I thought my 80GB WD was going out till I hooked it up to my 160GB Maxtor and it started to do the same thing. I unhooked it and all seems fine now!  I folded all day and all night with no crashes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder how much we are being affected by the performance hit caused by using the Intel compiler?  That is, those of us who F@H on AMD CPU's.  I say this because I recently started getting:

[04:10:41] Working on queue slot 06 [April 9 04:10:41 UTC]
[04:10:41] + Working ...
[04:10:44] *********************** Log Started 09/Apr/2010 04:10:43 ***********************
[04:10:44] ************************** ProtoMol Folding@Home Core **************************
[04:10:44]   Version: 23
[04:10:44]      Type: 180
[04:10:44]      Core: ProtoMol
[04:10:44]   Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
[04:10:44] Copyright: (c) 2009 Stanford University
[04:10:44]    Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
[04:10:44]      Args: -dir work/ -suffix 06 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 3284 -version 623
[04:10:44] ************************************ Build *************************************
[04:10:44]      Date: Mar 22 2010
[04:10:44]      Time: 16:55:15
[04:10:44]  Revision: 1789
[04:10:44]  Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1110
[04:10:44]   Options: /TP /nologo /EHsc /wd4297 /wd4103 /wd1786 /arch:IA32 /Ox
[04:10:44]            /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qrestrict /MT
[04:10:44]   Defines: _CRT_SECURE_NO_WARNINGS NDEBUG HAVE_GEEKINFO BOOST_ALL_NO_LIB
[04:10:44]            XML_STATIC HAVE_EXPAT HAVE_OPENSSL HAVE_LIBFAH HAVE_SIMTK_LAPACK
[04:10:44]  Platform: Windows XP
[04:10:44]      Bits: 32
[04:10:44]      Mode: Release
[04:10:44] ************************************ System ************************************
[04:10:44]        OS: Microsoft Windows XP Professional
[04:10:44]       CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+
[04:10:44]    CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 15 Model 55 Stepping 2
[04:10:44]      CPUs: 1 Logical, 1 Physical
[04:10:44]    Memory: 2.00 GB
[04:10:44]   Threads: Windows
[04:10:44] ********************************************************************************
[04:10:44] Project: 10012 (Run 4129, Clone 0, Gen 0)

...and the PPD sucks!  150PPD, which is a little better than half than what I expect from this CPU.  I've e-mailed the project lead and will let you know if they give me any "satisfaction".


----------



## johnspack (Apr 9, 2010)

Yum,  ppd!  My first farm:




Now I have to get a psu for my server and I'll have a 260 and a 9800gtx in that!  I may get close to keeping up with the big boys!
And again,  thanks Hertz!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2010)

this seem about right?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone think my system could support a 9800gtx folding as well?  Dam I'd love to try....
Edit:  sorry edited my specs,  a 260 and 280 onboard already.  60 amps to use.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> this seem about right?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/Screenshot.png



Fits, are you trying to run the SMP2 client or the -bigadv client?



johnspack said:


> Anyone think my system could support a 9800gtx folding as well?  Dam I'd love to try....
> Edit:  sorry edited my specs,  a 260 and 280 onboard already.  60 amps to use.


Very nice! If you have the PCI-E slots and enough PCI-E 6-pin's, there should be no problem. Just use 191.xx or newer to allow dissimilar cards to fold together.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2010)

smp2 for now.

trying to get ati gpus folding as well but it seems it cant be done in linux....yet


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> smp2 for now.
> 
> trying to get ati gpus folding as well but it seems it cant be done in linux....yet



If this is your megarig, it should be capable of 18K ppd+(this is what my i7-860 @ 4.0ghz gets). You will need a passkey if you do not have one already.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2010)

megarig yes but its only 1 cpu. (4core/8thread)

yup.. used the passkey already


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah,  I don't have anymore pci-e power connectors,  I'd have to use splitters.  I do have one more pci-e slot however.. bad idea?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Nah,  I don't have anymore pci-e power connectors,  I'd have to use splitters.  I do have one more pci-e slot however.. bad idea?


I would go for it. Balance the splitter across 2 rails and watch for stability issues. Do I smell another 6K ppd?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

It's a single rail,  so no probs.  Should be 5-6k ppd.  Actually the 9800gtx for me is av 5k.  So the 7k of the 260 makes sense.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm running this smp right now.  Will I be eligble for bonus points?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm running this smp right now.  Will I be eligble for bonus points?



Don't think you're running SMP, so no bonus.  Get HFM.NET, it will tell you!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't think you're running SMP, so no bonus.  Get HFM.NET, it will tell you!



I guess your right.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

Just so no one worries,  my ppd will bounce for a bit while I test out my new toys.  And also,  looking for a used sli capable psu.  Need it very,  very bad.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I guess your right.


are you running the "-smp -advmethods" flags with a passkey? All 3 are required for bonus work.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 10, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Just so no one worries,  my ppd will bounce for a bit while I test out my new toys.  And also,  looking for a used sli capable psu.  Need it very,  very bad.



I think you mean play games and benchmark.  BTW johnspack still has another GTX 260 on the way from me.  Since I actually got to fill out a customs form this time I hope that you get it faster than the first one.(six weeks for the first one)


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> are you running the "-smp -advmethods" flags with a passkey? All 3 are required for bonus work.



I followed your smp guide from something like 2b and down.  I did use a passkey.  The only thing that I changed was cpu useage to 90.

CRAP, I didn't have windows password.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh hell,  my 280 crapped out again.  Took out my xp64 install which I use for folding.  It will take a day or 2 for me to get back up again.  Thank gawd for this 260...  Oh,  and my mouse died too,  so now I have to use an old twitchy one...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> CRAP, I didn't have windows password.



Yep,  sounds like you got the right one this time.  Oh, don't forget to run it as administrator.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep,  sounds like you got the right one this time.  Oh, don't forget to run it as administrator.



I'm already uninstalling, thanks


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll try to have my xp64 install up sometime tomorrow,  and I'll be folding as usual.  Dam,  this little 260 is passing furmark at 702/1512...  it's going to make a nice replacement for my 280!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 10, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'll try to have my xp64 install up sometime tomorrow,  and I'll be folding as usual.  Dam,  this little 260 is passing furmark at 702/1512...  it's going to make a nice replacement for my 280!



You know that card was made to be a GTX 280 killer.  Check the reviews.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 10, 2010)

I crunch for the world and thought this would be good also.
I have a 5870,9600gt,94000gt.
Any thoghts?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I crunch for the world and thought this would be good also.
> I have a 5870,9600gt,94000gt.
> Any thoughts?



9600GT and the 5870 will net you some decent PPD, somewhere around 7K-9K. I'm not too sure exactly what PPD for the 5870 (just guesstimating).


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 10, 2010)

just how do I get started. I'm too drunk and too lazey to read.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I just READ!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> just how do I get started. I'm too drunk and too lazey to read.



For F@H on Nvidia cards: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163

For F@H on ATI cards: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry guys,  looks like in the end,  I had a bad psu.  Since brand new too!  Will take me 2-3 months before I can replace it,  and I'll be back.  I really thought the corsair tx750 was a good deal,  guess not!
Edit:  help,  looking to buy at least one sli psu with 50+ amps.
Edit2:  I'd have to starve myself to get this,  but is this a decent psu?: http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=47755&vpn=ST75F-P&manufacture=Silverstone Technology


----------



## johnspack (Apr 10, 2010)

The thing I noticed is,  if you are going to fold,  you need a psu budget!  You will burn out psus like crazy.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2010)

johnspack said:


> The thing I noticed is,  if you are going to fold,  you need a psu budget!  You will burn out psus like crazy.



Not totally true bro, you just got a string of bad luck:shadedshu I have 1 PSU go out on me since I started folding. My TX750 is going strong powering 2 GTX260 (OC and Matrix version).


----------



## johnspack (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh well,  looks like I just got a bum tx750.  It won't power either my 280 or 260,  so I have to assume it's toast.  Sure hope the Silverstone is okay,  it would be nice to have a good psu to start with....
Edit:  my server had a 650watt psu and folded for over a year,  it's dead!  And I have verified my main computer's psu is toast,  I have to get a new one.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 11, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Oh well,  looks like I just got a bum tx750.  It won't power either my 280 or 260,  so I have to assume it's toast.  Sure hope the Silverstone is okay,  it would be nice to have a good psu to start with....



I have one of these running a PII 955, a GTX 275 co-op and a GTX 275.  I have lost two GPU's, not from folding, but from the heat issues that folding causes.  I have never lost a PSU due to folding.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371025


----------



## johnspack (Apr 11, 2010)

I have,  but I still think my corsair was buggered from the start.  At least I hope it was,  because that means my 280 may still be okay.  Dam I wish I had another psu to test with....
Right now,  it will only run the 9800gtx without crashes.  Except this card sucks compared to even a 260!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I have,  but I still think my corsair was buggered from the start.  At least I hope it was,  because that means my 280 may still be okay.  Dam I wish I had another psu to test with....
> Right now,  it will only run the 9800gtx without crashes.  Except this card sucks compared to even a 260!



Can't you RMA that PSU?  Before buying another PSU, check jonnyguru.com.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

Any folders want my i7 and Rampage II Gene for some bigadv goodness? My i7 is a C0 but clocks 3.9ghz@1.25-1.27v easy(depending on the cooling) if you want details or interested PM me


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can't you RMA that PSU?  Before buying another PSU, check jonnyguru.com.



I love OklahomaWolf's reviews.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Any folders want my i7 and Rampage II Gene for some bigadv goodness? My i7 is a C0 but clocks 3.9ghz@1.25-1.27v easy(depending on the cooling) if you want details or interested PM me



Didn't you you just buy that?  Why are you selling?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Didn't you you just buy that?  Why are you selling?



Just got it a couple months ago. Selling it to get a PII X6 when they come out


----------



## johnspack (Apr 11, 2010)

Me and Hertz are working on possibly 2 psus for me so I can fold all 4 of my cards(soon 2x260, 1x280 and a 9800gtx)  Cross your fingers!!  Gawd this folding stuff costs money.....
Edit:  don't thank me guys,  thank Hertz for being so very patient and helping me with all this crap!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, -bigadv folders. What image are you using with VMWare Player 3.00? Both the current images on EVGAForums will not download work for me.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, -bigadv folders. What image are you using with VMWare Player 3.00? Both the current images on EVGAForums will not download work for me.



VMware 3.0 && bigadv folding 

Linux FAH Image v1.2 -  Includes folding client 6.29 

I then followed the *Installation* section including the Web Configuration. If you use the auto setup you end up at the command prompt. To see the client activity use..

tail -f fah-out.log

All my -bigadv rigs are running on auto!

Note: I just noted that you couldn't download the image but I just downloaded v1.2! Maybe trying to clear your web browsers cache.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 12, 2010)

newegg has the Antec True 750w for 99.95 after a promo code and 79.95 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371025


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2010)

Sure wish newegg.ca was as good to shop from,  ncix still kills their prices.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> VMware 3.0 && bigadv folding
> 
> Linux FAH Image v1.2 -  Includes folding client 6.29
> 
> ...


Thanks msgclb. That did the trick. It's nice to have -bigadv running again for an extra 10K ppd over SMP2.

BTW, I should be averaging 100K ppd when the chimp challenge rolls around.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what's going on with the updates?  How can I get 1/2 of my daily average in one update?  (EOC) And, no, I didn't acquire additional hardware.  Seems like I'm not the only one, but it's not across the board.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

It could be a re-crediting of previously uncredited work. I've felt a few of my days were light now and again, but I've mainly chalked it up to assuming the work was received but delayed in validation (thus not counted for the day).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish F@H had more WCG type tools for tracking work submitted.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I wish F@H had more WCG type tools for tracking work submitted.



It would be nice if they could, WCG really does have ease of use as a feature. I love the control I have over my computing with WCG.




BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks msgclb. That did the trick. It's nice to have -bigadv running again for an extra 10K ppd over SMP2.
> 
> BTW, I should be averaging 100K ppd when the chimp challenge rolls around.



I just placed an order for the last item I'll need to get my Chimp Challenge surprise off the ground. Now I need me more RAM and more watercooling to augment my current machines.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I just placed an order for the last item I'll need to get my *Chimp Challenge surprise* off the ground.



Wonder what that is


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Wonder what that is



I've run out of desks to place these things on. I'm going to be putting the monitor on top of the mini fridge and have it running beside my deep freeze.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2010)

Good news - bad news:
First the bad, 29,067 points was not enough to get pie.  Missed it by 465 points. (missed it the other day by 139 points)
The good? If you want pie on this team, you'll need 30,000 points or better!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2010)

I can verify that on the 12th we got uncredited points back.  I was missing an 1888 pointer for like a week,  but it mysteriously appeared on my credits for the 12th.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2010)

Holy smokes.   Newegg's afternoon shellshocker is a GIGABYTE GV-N240D5-512I GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 for $45 after a $30 MIR.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Holy smokes.   Newegg's afternoon shellshocker is a GIGABYTE GV-N240D5-512I GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 for $45 after a $30 MIR.



I saw that too.  I would have ordered one, but I already ordered a GTS 250 last night.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

Good news, I'll be back folding again soon!
Reinstalling Win7 seems to have fixed the issues with nVidia cards, so Friday I'm probably going to be trading my HD5670 for a G80 8800GTS + cash.  I'll be running as high as I can OC on the stock cooler as close to 24/7 as I can get


----------



## ERazer (Apr 15, 2010)

well back at folding currently only 9600gso but im looking to add another one 

Edit: one more thing wats the safe oc for this bad boy?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well back at folding currently only 9600gso but im looking to add another one
> 
> Edit: one more thing wats the safe oc for this bad boy?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/gso497.jpg


Core:725
Shaders:1740(unlink core and shaders)
Memory:Stock(800?)
I see this is the DDR2 version. If these clock are unstable, back down the shaders a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

So I'm folding, the 8800GTS is mostly complete with a 450pt WU, getting about 3350 PPD.  Any idea for what PPD I'd get with 353pt WUs and how high I should be able to OC it?

EDIT: Now up to 3700 PPD (OCed more)!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2010)

I finally moved my two noisiest, hottest running PCs out onto my balcony.  What a relief.  I can now hear myself think.  But... now I find out it's going to rain this weekend.  While they are in a place that never, ever gets wet.  I'll still be shutting them down 'til Monday.  This should be the final rainstorm of the year, so they'll be back on line for the duration of the summer.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking for a 750w sli gtx280 capable used psu so I can do some folding.  In a bit of a financial glitch.  Anyone help?
Edit:  sli gtx260 capable,  some funds available depending on what I work out with hertz.
Edit:  I'm serious guys,  I'm buying cards up the ying-yang,  I'm poor,  and I'm suddenly out of psus.  HelP!


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm folding with my 9600gso again, at least until I hit 1 million points.

Also, I'm looking to fill the empty pci-e slot in my server with a low power card like an 8400gs or an 8500gt... looking to get one for the cost of shipping if anyone has one laying around they'd like to get rid of so a fellow folder can put it to work.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm folding with my 9600gso again, at least until I hit 1 million points.
> 
> Also, I'm looking to fill the empty pci-e slot in my server with a low power card like an 8400gs or an 8500gt... looking to get one for the cost of shipping if anyone has one laying around they'd like to get rid of so a fellow folder can put it to work.



I have an 8400GS that I will be unloading here shortly (replaced by HD5670). $30 shipped if you want it.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay,  Hertz is letting me get a new psu,  so I should be spitting out ppd within a week ish,  depending on how fast ncix gets me my new psu....  I'm also going to have to find out if I can fold on cards that are in sli.... ect.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 17, 2010)

I finally passed that elusive 4,000,000 mark :>)
With this new rig folding my PPd went up a bunch. 
Hope I can keep it up, thanks for all the help in getting here.
TPU is the greatest :>)

I also noticed we have moved up another notch to 38 in the standings, everybody keep up the excellent work.......:>)


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I finally passed that elusive 4,000,000 mark :>)
> With this new rig folding my PPd went up a bunch.
> Hope I can keep it up, thanks for all the help in getting here.
> TPU is the greatest :>)



Grats


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2010)

OK one of my i7 rigs that was folding -bigadv WUs could not fetch anymore 268X WU and is now working on a core A3 WU Anybody else have the same issue?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> OK one of my i7 rigs that was folding -bigadv WUs could not fetch anymore 268X WU and is now working on a core A3 WU Anybody else have the same issue?



No, but I've got about 3 more hours before my next -bigadv WU completion. Hopefully whatever problem you had will be solved by then.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2010)

msgclb said:


> No, but I've got about 3 more hours before my next -bigadv WU completion. Hopefully whatever problem you had will be solved by then.



Plus the fact that server 171.64.108.22 and 25 are on "reject" status is probably the main culprit


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

So I seem to be averaging about 3400 PPD on the 8800GTS with a mix of 450pt and 548pt WUs, I might be trading it for an 8800GT (the one I used to have) which reliably did ~5k PPD.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

I am not a Folder (only a serious cruncher), but I would like to help support our Folding team. I have a EVGA GTX 275 (OC edition) that I am selling and will give folders a small discount. PM me if you are interested

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120213


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Plus the fact that server 171.64.108.22 and 25 are on "reject" status is probably the main culprit



The rain let up here so I went out to get some groceries and while I was out my latest -bigadv WU uploaded and a new -bigadv WU started. No  here! For the past couple of days I have been having problems getting new A3 cores WUs. A couple of times it took up to 11 tries but usually only from 3 to 5. Here there have been some  but occasionally they loaded as designed.

Just as I was going to submit this post my lights went out. Only for a second or two but 4 rigs went down, 3 with A3 cores. My -bigadv rigs all have a dedicated UPS along with my 24/7 rig. The good news is all of my clients started without loosing anything but time.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2010)

msgclb said:


> The rain let up here so I went out to get some groceries and while I was out my latest -bigadv WU uploaded and a new -bigadv WU started. No  here! For the past couple of days I have been having problems getting new A3 cores WUs. A couple of times it took up to 11 tries but usually only from 3 to 5. Here there have been some  but occasionally they loaded as designed.
> 
> Just as I was going to submit this post my lights went out. Only for a second of two but 4 rigs went down, 3 with A3 cores. My -bigadv rigs all have a dedicated UPS along with my 24/7 rig. The good news is all of my clients started without loosing anything but time.



That's good to hear.  I'm worried about our points today, they seem pretty low.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 18, 2010)

Good news is that my other rig just finished a bigadv WU as was able to get another; bad news is that the stupid collection server will not upload the finished unit

Msgclb-what server are you tied to?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Good news is that my other rig just finished a bigadv WU as was able to get another; bad news is that the stupid collection server will not upload the finished unit
> 
> Msgclb-what server are you tied to?



I haven't a clue! It looks like the assignment server for my bigadu WU was 171.67.108.22.

The problems I'm having with the A3 cores used assign.stanford.edu:8080 or
130.237.232.140:8080.

I checked one of my GPU clients and it used 171.67.108.21.

It has been along time since I had one not upload.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 18, 2010)

OK I got one credit so far but the other one is still trying to be uploaded.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2010)

I got my smp running today.  are these temps okay?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 18, 2010)

You can squeeze more out of that (3.8 Ghz) and still maintain the current voltage. Temps look good although you could drop it a notch by lowering the voltage. Are you on auto?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You can squeeze more out of that (3.8 Ghz) and still maintain the current voltage. Temps look good although you could drop it a notch by lowering the voltage. Are you on auto?



Yes.

The system has a GTX 260 and I added a GTS 250 Friday evening to make up for the point loss caused by running the cpu at 100%.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 19, 2010)

This is ridiculous. I've got a -bigadv rig looking for work but failing to find it. It gets successfully assigned to server 171.67.108.22, loading the queue but not connecting to the work server. It just cycles over and over. Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This is ridiculous. I've got a -bigadv rig looking for work but failing to find it. It gets successfully assigned to server 171.67.108.22, loading the queue but not connecting to the work server. It just cycles over and over. Anybody else seeing this?



My old-fashioned SMP client (non -bigadv) sometimes goes for days without connecting, or getting a WU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> My old-fashioned SMP client (non -bigadv) sometimes goes for days without connecting, or getting a WU.



Is it SMP or SMP2?  My SMP2 system just chugs along.....


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 19, 2010)

The only problem I'm having is getting HFM and Fahmon to recognize the bigadv client is running. I've tried synchronizing the clocks (even though I have the NTPD enabled) and that hasn't solved it, so I'm going to try a reinstall of VMWare. Failing that, I'll start over with a freshly downloaded version from LinuxFAH. I have to upgrade to version 1.2 sometime anyways.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is it SMP or SMP2?  My SMP2 system just chugs along.....



I'm not certain.  It's at work, so I can't check right now.  I think I'm using one of the advanced beta clients.  Version 6.29 if memory serves me.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2010)

My -bigadv rig is back to work! I don't have any trouble getting HFM to recognize my -bigadv WUs as long as I use the correct network address. A couple of times I either reinstalled or installed a new version of LinuxFAH and the address changed. I had to go scrounging to find it.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2010)

You are having THIS syndrome.........

Just let it cycle through, periodically power down, reboot and it will eventually pick up a WU. Server Stats says that it's accepting so you should be able to fetch one


----------



## johnspack (Apr 20, 2010)

Well,  one week to go before I fire back up.  I don't remember if I read it anywhere,  but is it now possible to fold with cards in sli,  or do I need to un-sli them every time I want to fold?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You are having THIS syndrome.........
> 
> Just let it cycle through, periodically power down, reboot and it will eventually pick up a WU. Server Stats says that it's accepting so you should be able to fetch one
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/Server Stats.jpg



Did I catch that syndrome from you? The good news is it's cured!

Where did you get that image or link?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Well,  one week to go before I fire back up.  I don't remember if I read it anywhere,  but is it now possible to fold with cards in sli,  or do I need to un-sli them every time I want to fold?



you CAN run them in SLI but sometimes it causes problems and  performance lost. Give it a shot if you start having problems with SLI on then you will need to disable it


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Did I catch that syndrome from you? The good news is it's cured!



Could be, I mean we are folding for same team



msgclb said:


> Where did you get that image or link?



From HERE


----------



## johnspack (Apr 20, 2010)

That's true,  but why not add points for the internet's best forum and community!!
TPU forever!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2010)

Another good deal at Fry's.  GALAXY NVIDIA GT240 512MB DDR5 for $75 with a $25 MIR!  If you have to have it shipped, it will cost $7.45 (at least that's what the calculator told me)   $57 for ~5000 PPD and uses half the power of the 8800/9800GT's.

They also have an  EVGA GTX 260 Super Clocked Core 216 896MB for $180 after MIR.

Prices/rebates good until the 22nd


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I got a 9800GTX running again, and so I decided to install folding@home for it.

So now I will be crunching on WCG on the CPUs, and then using my GPU for folding at home seeing that WCG isn't GPU crunching yet.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW my GT240 put out 3,581 points yesterday! That's around 1.4x more than my 8800gt! with less power! All the GT240 uses is the PCI-E slot power! that's with both at stock! It's more on pair with my 9600gt! My 9600gt was 40 bucks more.. and used a lot more power.


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2010)

How would a GT240 compare to a 9600GSO?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

hat said:


> How would a GT240 compare to a 9600GSO?



A bit better (higher clocks IIRC), but not significantly because they both have 96 shaders...if you can deal with the extra 35w the 8800GT or 9800GT really seems like a better F@H card (~5.5K PPD average vs ~4k)


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2010)

Not worried about power... 

oh dag, saw an 8800gt for like $58 on Ebay...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

hat said:


> Not worried about power...



Well, in that case I'd say find a used 8800GT or 9800GT in the $65-75 range, OC it a bit and enjoy 5k+ PPD (I got ~6K out of mine when OCed on 353pt WUs, obviously less on the others)


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I got my laptop sold, so I'm playing with the idea of getting another GPU and stuffing my 9600gso in my server, once I get the money


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2010)

I would pick the GT240 over the 8800gt if it were going to be my main card. Power vs. Performance is great. 2 in SLI would be nice for gaming, but ION is correct if your only going to use it to crunch then 8800GT and then OC the shit out of it.

 The only thing really holding my GT240 back is my AMD Athlon 4200+ x2. I hope to replace it with a new x6 down the road.


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2010)

My uncle's got a g92 8800gts he's trying to get rid of. If it's still around when I get my money, I'll buy it from him. I have a feeling it'll be a while though...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2010)

g92 8800gts


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2010)

hat said:


> My uncle's got a g92 8800gts he's trying to get rid of. If it's still around when I get my money, I'll buy it from him. I have a feeling it'll be a while though...


Still a great card for folding. I remember that I broke the 7k PPD barrier with that card.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> g92 8800gts



That good?  I only get ~3500 out of my G80 8800GTS, what sort does the G92 revision get?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That good?  I only get ~3500 out of my G80 8800GTS, what sort does the G92 revision get?


Your G80 8800GTS has 96 shaders and is 90nm. The G92 revision has 128 shaders and is 65nm. It also has more memory bandwith.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Your G80 8800GTS has 96 shaders and is 90nm. The G92 revision has 128 shaders and is 65nm. It also has more memory bandwith.



Yep, I'm well aware of the specs of the 8800GTS I have, but I'm just surprised that the extra 32 shaders could make as much of a difference as thebluebumblebee's post was implying.  I guess that they're clocked a lot higher as well.

BTW, I should be back up to ~5K PPD before too long, I'm almost certainly going to be trading (straight trade) the 8800GTS G80 I have for the 8800GT I used to have.  The guy I'd be trading with wants the GTS because it has more memory...I told him the GT is still faster, and he still wanted the GTS.  I'm not going to argue any more since it means a better card and ~1.5k PPD more for free


----------



## Bow (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats up everyone, Got the new PSU in and working, the gtx 260 and 8800gt are both in.  Have to see if the gtx 280 still works.  Then overclock the CPU again.  Maybe with some luck and a little help I could be back folding this weekend.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2010)

Bow said:


> Whats up everyone, Got the new PSU in and working, the gtx 260 and 8800gt are both in.  Have to see if the gtx 280 still works.  Then overclock the CPU again.  Maybe with some luck and a little help I could be back folding this weekend.



Whazzup Bow! You coming back just in time for the Chimp Challenge that is starting on May 5th. let me know if you need any assistance.


----------



## Bow (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll send you a pm this weekend


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 22, 2010)

Bow said:


> Whats up everyone, Got the new PSU in and working, the gtx 260 and 8800gt are both in.  Have to see if the gtx 280 still works.  Then overclock the CPU again.  Maybe with some luck and a little help I could be back folding this weekend.



Good to have you back with the team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> The only thing really holding my GT240 back is my AMD Athlon 4200+ x2. I hope to replace it with a new x6 down the road.



The 4200+ should not be holding back a Nvidia client.  ALL of my systems are socket 939.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Still a great card for folding. I remember that I broke the 7k PPD barrier with that card.



OVERCLOCK



[Ion] said:


> That good?  I only get ~3500 out of my G80 8800GTS, what sort does the G92 revision get?



Here's my HFM.net of my "produce stand"
I believe that they're all G92, a2 cores (the Nvidia ones)
Clocks: 
9600GSO:555/1728/800 Asus Glaciator Fansink-no fan control but runs cooler than my other cards!  Asus proprietary design, makes updating drivers fun. Asus is a 4 letter word you know. 
8800GT:  600/1720/700 XFX with HEAVY but small copper heatsink and fan.  Will clock as high as the GTS, but I'm scared to do it with that small fan.
8800GTS:670/1890/972 EVGA ref design





Anyone interested? $40 GSO's

oops, the test_gpu's are 9600GSO's


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

hat said:


> My uncle's got a g92 8800gts he's trying to get rid of. If it's still around when I get my money, I'll buy it from him. I have a feeling it'll be a while though...



Very nice I had a 8800 gts! Kickass card.  



[Ion] said:


> That good?  I only get ~3500 out of my G80 8800GTS, what sort does the G92 revision get?



G92 8800gts was pretty much the same as the 9800 gts. The 9800gts were just rebranded G92 8800gts if i remember correctly. Isn't that true buck?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Very nice I had a 8800 gts! Kickass card.
> 
> 
> 
> G92 8800gts was pretty much the same as the 9800 gts. The 9800gts were just rebranded G92 8800gts if i remember correctly. Isn't that true buck?



Do you mean 9800GTX?  There was no 9800GT*S*.  The 9800GTX is an OCed/rebranded 8800GTS 512.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 4200+ should not be holding back a Nvidia client.  ALL of my systems are socket 939.



SSHHHHHH That's what I'm telling myself to give me more reason to upgrade.... lol  Don't get me wrong I like the 4200+ but the x6's coming up look nice.. lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Do you mean 9800GTX?  There was no 9800GT*S*.  The 9800GTX is an OCed/rebranded 8800GTS 512.



Correct! sorry.. My brain and eyes have had it today..lol Been writing SQL all day and VB...  My eyes are crossing..lol I'm getting on the treadmill here in a minute and after that i'm chillaxin!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2010)

Probably a dumb question,  but I know nothing about sli.  If I have to un-sli to fold,  will I have to take off the bridge each time too?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 23, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Probably a dumb question,  but I know nothing about sli.  If I have to un-sli to fold,  will I have to take off the bridge each time too?


No, you can leave the bridge on, but you must disable Sli in NV control panel.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No, you can leave the bridge on, but you must disable Sli in NV control panel.



I was able to run SLI w/ folding. you just need to add the -force tag.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> I was able to run SLI w/ folding. you just need to add the -force tag.



Depending on which card/s you're using, you can leave them on SLI and not have to put the -forceg80 flag. I can do this with my 2 8800GTS 512


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I may have figured out my display driver quitting responding problem......I havent turned Everest on to monitor my temps b/c it has been chilly around here for the last few days and I havent had my screen all artifacting like crazy lol. More than likely that is my culprit.....:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> I think I may have figured out my display driver quitting responding problem......I havent turned Everest on to monitor my temps b/c it has been chilly around here for the last few days and I havent had my screen all artifacting like crazy lol. More than likely that is my culprit.....:shadedshu



what card do you have(link please)


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what card do you have(link please)



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143101

I plan on upgrading this next as I just purchased a Silverstone Strider 500W off of Formula350. So now I know the next card I get will have enough juice to run it lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143101
> 
> I plan on upgrading this next as I just purchased a Silverstone Strider 500W off of Formula350. So now I know the next card I get will have enough juice to run it lol.



I was going to say i have a cooler from one of these cards for $5+shipping(need to pay off bog. for a rad only reason for charging) 
That is if a cooler from a 8600GT will fit on a GTS


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was going to say i have a cooler from one of these cards for $5+shipping(need to pay off bog. for a rad only reason for charging)
> That is if a cooler from a 8600GT will fit on a GTS
> http://opasza.exteen.com/images/A16712-5.jpg



I may get it. Ill def. PM ya when I have the extra cash. I want a GTS 250. I saw reviews on them and seem alright for a cheaper upgrade as my budget is quite low b/c my job is starting to kick in fully now. Im getting more hours, at least 40-45 now. Just enough folding power and the games I play arent TOO graphically intense lol


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be using the slipatch with 2 gtx260s.  I can reboot to non-sli and sli simply isn't available.  So if I don't have to remove the bridge,  that will be kewl!  My computer is doing weird things now,  can't wait for my new psu to fix everything...


----------



## theonedub (Apr 24, 2010)

Its only 68F today and these 548s has got my top 275 @ 84C. I think I want to get a P55 FTW with different PCIe arrangements cause the lower card only gets up to 75C with the same WU. The way the card is heating up now means it wont have a chance when it gets to 100F+ out here


----------



## Bow (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok the Zotec gtx280 is out of the game atleast for now.  Plan on Sunday to get set up, going to need some help if anyone will be around.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 24, 2010)

Bow said:


> Ok the Zotec gtx280 is out of the game atleast for now.  Plan on Sunday to get set up, going to need some help if anyone will be around.


I'll be available. We also have TeamViewer available if you want me to set it up for you.


----------



## Bow (Apr 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll be available. We also have TeamViewer available if you want me to set it up for you.



I will drop you a pm Sunday afternoon.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 25, 2010)

too hot today to fold, cards back up tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

Any idea what sort of PPD I would be able to get on a GTX 260 c192 OCed as far as I can on the stock cooler without it being too loud?  I might (I'm not going to say definitely) have the opportunity to trade my 8800GTS G80 for a GTX260.  My grandfather ordered one in his new Dell without knowing what it was, and has now offered it to me in exchange for a less power-hungry card.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what sort of PPD I would be able to get on a GTX 260 c192 OCed as far as I can on the stock cooler without it being too loud?  I might (I'm not going to say definitely) have the opportunity to trade my 8800GTS G80 for a GTX260.  My grandfather ordered one in his new Dell without knowing what it was, and has now offered it to me in exchange for a less power-hungry card.


A GTX260 192 overclocked and fans @ 70%(70-80c) should produce 8K+ ppd on a 353pt WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A GTX260 192 overclocked and fans @ 70%(70-80c) should produce 8K+ ppd on a 353pt WU.



That's awesome, I currently get ~4200PPD on 353pt WUs on the 8800GTS, and I got ~5600-5700 on the 8800GT (GT and GTS OC'ed)


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 25, 2010)

WTF is up with all these WUs with no point values? I mean Im no point whore but hell.....


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what sort of PPD I would be able to get on a GTX 260 c192 OCed as far as I can on the stock cooler without it being too loud?




If you use EVGA's GPU voltage tuner, you can OC this card and get as close to a 216SP version's output (and more) without breaking a sweat

65nm 260's are really good when it comes to OCing it's clocks (and very responsive).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/nopoints.jpg
> 
> 
> WTF is up with all these WUs with no point values? I mean Im no point whore but hell.....



If the CPU/GPU crashes early in the work unit, it returns the percentage already done. Continual crashes will net low ppd. I suggest you check your overclock/stability of the hardware your folding on. Use HFM.net to keep record of your failed work units. Do you know for a fact there is no instability?


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If the CPU/GPU crashes early in the work unit, it returns the percentage already done. I suggest you check your overclock/stability of the hardware your folding on. Use HFM.net to keep record of your failed work units. Do you know for a fact there is no instability?



No there is no stability issues b/c I am not O/C'ed...... But I ALWAYS have my display driver crashing for some odd reason. I put all clocks to normal to see if it was the cause it still crashes. I updated to the newest Nvidia drivers to no avail....I think my g-card may be dieing....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> If you use EVGA's GPU voltage tuner, you can OC this card and get as close to a 216SP version's output (and more) without breaking a sweat
> 
> 65nm 260's are really good when it comes to OCing it's clocks (and very responsive).



It's not an EVGA card, if that matters.  It's an OEM 1792mb one from a Dell, GPU-Z reports the manufacturer as "Nvidia"


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's not an EVGA card, if that matters.  It's an OEM 1792mb one from a Dell, GPU-Z reports the manufacturer as "Nvidia"




Doesn't matter just like EVGA's precision tool Just thought of something, if you don't have a 192SP registered on EVGA it won't let you DL it. PM me details.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Doesn't matter just like EVGA's precision tool Just thought of something, if you don't have a 192SP registered on EVGA it won't let you DL it. PM me details.



I registered with EVGA a while back when I bought an 8600GTS....and I downloaded EVGA Precision then.  Is there a special edition with voltage adjustments that I would need?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I registered with EVGA a while back when I bought an 8600GTS....and I downloaded EVGA Precision then.  Is there a special edition with voltage adjustments that I would need?



It will only let you download it if you have the following registered under your account:

Compatible Cards:
EVGA GTX260 
896-P3-1260-XX 
896-P3-1262-XX 
896-P3-1263-XX 
896-P3-1264-XX 
896-P3-1265-XX 
896-P3-1266-XX 
896-P3-1267-XX 
896-P3-1268-XX 
896-P3-1269-XX 
896-P3-1270-XX 
EVGA GTX280 
01G-P3-1280-XX 
01G-P3-1282-XX 
01G-P3-1284-XX 
01G-P3-1286-XX 
01G-P3-1289-XX 
EVGA GTX295 
017-P3-1291-XX 
017-P3-1292-XX 
017-P3-1293-XX 
017-P3-1294-XX


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 25, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> No there is no stability issues b/c I am not O/C'ed...... But I ALWAYS have my display driver crashing for some odd reason. I put all clocks to normal to see if it was the cause it still crashes. I updated to the newest Nvidia drivers to no avail....I think my g-card may be dieing....



I know when I used to get Nvidia drivers stopped responding and recovered, the card would switch to 2D settings.  Sounds like you need a new card.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2010)

alright boys and girls

OCed the 9800GTX and cut off 45Mins on a task

Installed Folding@home on 2 Playstations

1 will take a break here, and there yet the other will crunch 24/7.

I wonder if this will help me up the food chain list.

----

What cuts the cake is that I have a CF motherboard with onboard video.

I have not been able to get the onboard to work with the GTX, and I have not been able to boot with a 1800XT 512 with the GTX in the other slot.

You would think in 7 that I should be able to turn on, and or at least boot with the 1800XT installed. I think it would be worth a few points.....O well IDK IDK IDK I'm not going to stress over something that's may make me kick the crap out of my machine


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2010)

You can't Fold on an 1800XT.  HD2000 and better for ATI.  8600 and better for Nvidia.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You can't Fold on an 1800XT.  HD2000 and better for ATI.  8600 and better for Nvidia.



It's technically any Nvidia 8-series cards, I folded on an 8400GS and an 8500GT a while back, albeit with terrible PPD (~600 on the GT and ~400 on the GS)


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I was wondering why I only logged in 15K points yesterday and come to find out that I have 4 rigs that shut-off due to power failure and 1 rig that restarted on it's own All good nowso  I will have to make up some of those points that I lost


----------



## msgclb (Apr 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Well, I was wondering why I only logged in 15K points yesterday and come to find out that I have 4 rigs that shut-off due to power failure and 1 rig that restarted on it's own All good nowso  I will have to make up some of those points that I lost



The whole world was wondering *why*? Well, at least I was wondering but I knew you must be having some big problems. Good to here that everything is good now.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 26, 2010)

I was fairly surprised when I saw him drop off the pie charts yesterday. Glad to hear that it was an easy resolution Bogi.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Well, I was wondering why I only logged in 15K points yesterday and come to find out that I have 4 rigs that shut-off due to power failure and 1 rig that restarted on it's own All good nowso  I will have to make up some of those points that I lost



I was like:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

So I'm almost certainly getting the GTX 260 this weekend, so it'll be up almost 24/7 for the duration of the Chimp Challenge, and should be on almost as much afterwords


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

Sli 260s in da house!  Busy playing right now,  but will fold them tonight.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Sli 260s in da house!  Busy playing right now,  but will fold them tonight.


I hope we can see all those shader's a'blazin during the Chimp Challenge!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll have to figure out how to get into that.  Also,  still need one more 750w psu to run my 280 and 9800gtx in my server to fold 24/7.  Any offers of help welcome!(I'm sooo tapped out)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I hope we can see all those shader's a'blazin during the Chimp Challenge!



What sort of clocks should a c192 GTX260 get at 70% fan speed?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm at safe clocks of 666/1150 ram/1400 shaders.  These things can do 715/1150/1500+ in single card mode.  That goes for all versions.  The 192 version should clock even higher.
Core not so much....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I registered with EVGA a while back when I bought an 8600GTS....and I downloaded EVGA Precision then.  Is there a special edition with voltage adjustments that I would need?



here you go 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/GPU-Voltage-Tuner-(EVGA-)-download-2178.html


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/GPU-Voltage-Tuner-(EVGA-)-download-2178.html



Thanks!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'm at safe clocks of 666/1150 ram/1400 shaders.  These things can do 715/1150/1500+ in single card mode.  That goes for all versions.  The 192 version should clock even higher.
> Core not so much....



I wouldn't fold at those settings, you don't need the core and mem. that high.  Welcome back johnspack.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

Think I'll do the 280 and a 260 for tonight.  Gotta see what ppd I can get.
I'm not at max oc on the 260,  but I'm using the PNY 55nm,  it'll oc!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay,  I seriously need to learn how to tweak my cards for folding,  this is no good!  :


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  I seriously need to learn how to tweak my cards for folding,  this is no good!  :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Folding1.jpg



Try 612/1456/1008, or something like that.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

Nah,  the 260 is doing good,  and I can get more out of it.  The 280 was bothering me,  but it crept upto 7900 and is staying there now.  Still would like more though...!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Nah,  the 260 is doing good,  and I can get more out of it.  The 280 was bothering me,  but it crept upto 7900 and is staying there now.  Still would like more though...!



OK, here's more.  Since I know that you are using Evga Precision the core and shaders should be unlinked and don't sync to the other card, and no SLI bridges or software.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep,  I know,  thats why I'm running a 280 and a 260 right now.  No sli!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Yep,  I know,  thats why I'm running a 280 and a 260 right now.  No sli!



What do you have cards your running at?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

The 280 is at factory oc of 633/1400/1188 and the 260 is at 633/1368/1050
Oops,  think the pny picked up the clocks of the xfx somehow...  doesn't matter,  it runs fine!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> The 280 is at factory oc of 633/1400/1188 and the 260 is at 633/1368/1050
> Oops,  think the pny picked up the clocks of the xfx somehow...  doesn't matter,  it runs fine!



It's all in the shaders, not the the core or mem.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep,  I know that,  why I'm not trying for 700+ core.  The 260 will do over 1500,  and so will the 280,  I just have to find the right balance...
Discovered that jobs vary widely,  currently seeing over 16k ppd on new jobs.  Also found out I can fold on a 260 and game on my 280 at the same time..  nice!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm,  seems a little more reasonable for ppd I guess...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh,  and Buck,  you were right,  the stupid 280 was destined to fold!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 29, 2010)

Doing a bit of a benchmark folding run..  want to see what the 280 and 260 can pull,  still not at full oc yet:






They bounce around a bit,  but pretty consistent.  Some jobs drop ppd....  would love to see what I can pull on the 384 pointers!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2010)

johnspack said:


> ....  would love to see what I can pull on the 384 pointers!



Don't get your hopes up for one of those.  They seem to be extinct.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

I've seen a few here and there...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like I'm down for a day or 2.  My entire apt is on 1 single 15a breaker,  which I just blew so hard that it has to be replaced!  I have 2 outlets on a shared 15a breaker which I'm using now,  don't dare try to fold or I'll probably kill it too.  My landlord is going to love this!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Looks like I'm down for a day or 2.  My entire apt is on 1 single 15a breaker,  which I just blew so hard that it has to be replaced!  I have 2 outlets on a shared 15a breaker which I'm using now,  don't dare try to fold or I'll probably kill it too.  My landlord is going to love this!



A failing breaker may have been the cause of your problems.  It will be interesting to so if some of your issues disappear.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 29, 2010)

it seems from all the reading I have done about the display driver crashing all the time points to a Vista and MS update problem. So I will be getting Win7 soon and hope it all goes away.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 30, 2010)

It's possible some of it is thebluebumblebee,  but my new silverstone psu proves my corsair was hosed from day one,  maybe by that.  My gtx280 is running perfectly for the first time in over a year!  I did notice the corsair was belching out more heat than my 280 under load,  and this silversone produces barely warm air.  It's so stable I can actually game for awhile at 1576 shaders,  but it's a bit much for a 280,  1512 is plenty.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok my friend had a spare Win 7 Ultimate key and sold it to me for WAY cheap.....$20.....
And I have a 9600GSO 768MB DDR3 192-bit on the way! So I will be up and folding again for the weekend and when the new card gets here, Ill be folding alot more!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2010)

My local CL is full of good F@H cards:
XFX 8800GT 256MB $36 (excellent for F@H)
2 EVGA 8800GT 512MB $130 for both (a little high, but they are dual slot coolers)
BFG Geforce GTX 260 Core 216 OC 896 MB DDR3 Rev. B1 (55nm) $130 (there are others as well)
There was a GTX275 for $140
Someone else has a pair of 2GB GTX285's for $500

Looks like people upgrading to the GTX4xx series to me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My local CL is full of good F@H cards:
> XFX 8800GT 256MB $36 (excellent for F@H)
> 2 EVGA 8800GT 512MB $130 for both (a little high, but they are dual slot coolers)
> BFG Geforce GTX 260 Core 216 OC 896 MB DDR3 Rev. B1 (55nm) $130 (there are others as well)
> ...



What's with you guy's in the NW and the awesome CL items? We have nothin but crap down here in FL


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2010)

Well,  it seems my 3 gtx cards can pull upto 26k+ ppd.  I probably won't be folding the 280 24/7,  as I'm just drawing too darn much power!  My small apt goes up like 15c+ with all 3 going.  Man I feel sorry for anyone starting a 4xx series farm!  I mickey moused a server box back to life so it can fold one of my 260s 24/7(only a single slot mobo left).  And yes,  I'm using sicky corsair psu on it,  bad idea,  but I hate wasting a ppd producing card!!!  I still want to sli my 2 260s,  but the slipatch is very inconsistent.. oh well.  Again,  thanks to Hertz and Buck for helping me get all these options!  Now for a true intel sli mobo....


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What's with you guy's in the NW and the awesome CL items? We have nothin but crap down here in FL



It's the rain BUCK


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

I reconfigured my folding cart today What a pain in the ass! At least I'm ready for Sneekypeet's dual GTX275's that will be here on Tuesday(just in time). Of course, being the consummate host that I am, I wanted to have a cozy place for them to stay when they arrive.

Here she is all ready to go, just waiting for the firepower.






This Is how the cart looks now. I actually have one more rack on the bottom for some low power GPU's(GT240???).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

if that chimp is suppose to have a beard (avatar) id fire the artist .......


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

Awesome setup Buck!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I reconfigured my folding cart today What a pain in the ass! At least I'm ready for Sneekypeet's dual GTX275's that will be here on Tuesday(just in time). Of course, being the consummate host that I am, I wanted to have a cozy place for them to stay when they arrive.
> 
> Here she is all ready to go, just waiting for the firepower.
> 
> ...



Umm, there isnt room for the Banchetto there  ( I think that cooler may be a bit tall once on the rack)

OT do I get honorable mention for the chimp challenge for my contribution? I'm kidding, just glad everything went to help out the cause.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Umm, there isnt room for the Banchetto there  ( I think that cooler may be a bit tall once on the rack)
> 
> OT do I get honorable mention for the chimp challenge for my contribution? I'm kidding, just glad everything went to help out the cause.


Nah, the Banchetto will be the Ying to my Yang/Beauty to my folding Beasts. It will house my i7-860 and possibly a GTX470 in the future. It will definitely be as conversation piece in the Living Room(the ultimate HTPC?). Thanks for the great deals Peet!


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok my friend had a spare Win 7 Ultimate key and sold it to me for WAY cheap.....$20.....
> And I have a 9600GSO 768MB DDR3 192-bit on the way! So I will be up and folding again for the weekend and when the new card gets here, Ill be folding alot more!



Those are good folding cards. My 384mb model gets me 4000-4500PPD depending on the work unit at 700/1700/1700


----------



## Taz100420 (May 2, 2010)

hat said:


> Those are good folding cards. My 384mb model gets me 4000-4500PPD depending on the work unit at 700/1700/1700



ya think my card will get that high in o/c? I just cant wait till I get it lol. I always wanted one b/c they are alright for the price. Next video card will be a GTS250. Then the 9600GSO will be a dedicated folding card


----------



## johnspack (May 2, 2010)

Darn,  my gtx280 vs a gtx260 core 216 55nm on 450 pointers,  both highly oced and both at 1512 shaders:







280 still has grunt!


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> ya think my card will get that high in o/c? I just cant wait till I get it lol. I always wanted one b/c they are alright for the price. Next video card will be a GTS250. Then the 9600GSO will be a dedicated folding card



From what I saw, my overclock was below average, heh


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2010)

Hehe






Moving on up in points. Slowly, but I be getting there. Wish I had a few more machines to turn lose about now.


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

Folding on a PSP?


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2010)

hat said:


> Folding on a PSP?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm5i3II4Hv8


----------



## Taz100420 (May 2, 2010)

[09:15:38] Completed 30%
[09:20:07] *Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun*
[09:20:07] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[09:20:07] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
[09:20:07] Work fraction=0.3075 steps=10000000.
[09:20:11] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[09:20:11] + Opened results file
[09:20:11] - Writing 642 bytes of core data to disk...
[09:20:11] Done: 130 -> 127 (compressed to 97.6 percent)
[09:20:11]   ... Done.
[09:20:11] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_05.ckp
[09:20:11] 
[09:20:11] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:20:14] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:20:14] Sending work to server
[09:20:14] Project: 10103 (Run 907, Clone 6, Gen 33)
[09:20:14] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

I read around and seems to happen quite abit on 8600 series of cards. Either something that the FAHCore_11 dont like on my card or its just goin out lol. My rig is not O/C'ed so how can I be unstable?


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Hehe
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/psp-folding.jpg
> 
> Moving on up in points. Slowly, but I be getting there. Wish I had a few more machines to turn lose about now.


That's awesome!!!! 


Taz100420 said:


> [09:15:38] Completed 30%
> [09:20:07] *Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun*
> [09:20:07] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
> [09:20:07] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
> ...



I had this same issue with my 8600GTS, it crashed for no apparent reason in F@H, but was stable for hours of Furmark.  I replaced the card with a pair of G92 9600GSOs and got a reliable ~7k PPD vs an unreliable 1.5k PPD


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2010)

It's just remote play, but you can log into the internet anywhere with it. Then be able to see where it's at, or change a setting.

I just keep it charging off the USB on the Laptop with my PS3 mini screen rollin tho.

I thought it was kool.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I had this same issue with my 8600GTS, it crashed for no apparent reason in F@H, but was stable for hours of Furmark.  I replaced the card with a pair of G92 9600GSOs and got a reliable ~7k PPD vs an unreliable 1.5k PPD



Yea I really cant fold anymore due to this card crashing all the time. I mean I should have 4 WUs done today but they ALL crashed. My points have steadily been goin downhill. Ok no more folding till I get my new 9600GSO


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Yea I really cant fold anymore due to this card crashing all the time. I mean I should have 4 WUs done today but they ALL crashed. My points have steadily been goin downhill. Ok no more folding till I get my new 9600GSO



Those are good cards, with a decent OC they can easily pull 4-4.5k PPD (at least on 353pt WUs, on 548/511pt WUs they only get ~3.3k)


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

I havn't seen any 1888 point units for a while... I liked those ones


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

hat said:


> I havn't seen any 1888 point units for a while... I liked those ones



They did run nice and cool, but the PPD was bad and they made my cards squeal (biggest issue).  I would like some cooler WUs, even w/ the fan at 100% the GTS is getting up to 83c (88F ambients don't help )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> They did run nice and cool, but the PPD was bad and they made my cards squeal (biggest issue).  I would like some cooler WUs, even w/ the fan at 100% the GTS is getting up to 83c (88F ambients don't help )


Bring back the 550pt WU's, where a 9600GSO would push 6500ppd


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bring back the 550pt WU's, where a 9600GSO would push 6500ppd




That's pretty awesome!
Stanford had some uniprocessor 250pt WUs a while back...I loved those, I pulled 3k PPD (according to FAHmon, I never got an entire days worth of them) on a 1.4ghz Pentium M laptop...and FAHmon estimated 30k PPD across 4 uniprocessor clients on a stock-clocked Q6600.  Shame they only lasted for about a week, that was a fun week


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> They did run nice and cool, but the PPD was bad and they made my cards squeal (biggest issue).  I would like some cooler WUs, even w/ the fan at 100% the GTS is getting up to 83c (88F ambients don't help )



My cards squeal with every unit, heh


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2010)

The 550PT WU's were great on the G80/G92 cards. For some reason they exploited a flaw in the WU. 9800GTX+ would do 8500+ppd. Too bad the GT200 cards architecture would not pick up on the exploit. A GTX260 would only do 7200ppd? Stanford has never been concerned about over-awarding of points, but when the GPU's start returning flawed work(exploit allowed skipping of work within the unit), then they will pull the work units.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

hat said:


> My cards squeal with every unit, heh



The 8800GTS exhibits no squealing (although the fan more than makes up for that), but the 8800GT squealed like a pig, as did the GSOs I had (and the 8600GTS just crashed a lot)


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

My 9600GSO squeals, and my 8800GTS does, but not as bad as the 9600.


----------



## johnspack (May 3, 2010)

My points may go down for a day or 2,  swapping cards around,  need to reinstall server ect.  Got my sli gtx260s working finally,  kicks my 280s butt!


----------



## johnspack (May 4, 2010)

Just so everyone knows,  yes you can fold on sli'ed cards.  Just disable sli in cp,  and you can use -gpu 0 and 1 like normal.  Don't need to remove sli bridge.  Thank gawd,  nice and easy!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Just so everyone knows,  yes you can fold on sli'ed cards.  Just disable sli in cp,  and you can use -gpu 0 and 1 like normal.  Don't need to remove sli bridge.  Thank gawd,  nice and easy!



Pete, I just want to make sure we can count on you switching over to ChimPowerUp by tomorrow night? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Just so everyone knows,  yes you can fold on sli'ed cards.  Just disable sli in cp,  and you can use -gpu 0 and 1 like normal.  Don't need to remove sli bridge.  Thank gawd,  nice and easy!




You can actually fold the two cards with SLI enabled believe it or not


----------



## johnspack (May 4, 2010)

I'll switch over if you want.  My 280 is out of the picture for now,  the corsair is too sick to power it,  and my server mobo is finished.  So just the 2 260s for now,  and I'm going to do some gaming for the first time in a year!  So I won't have a lot of points for now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'll switch over if you want.  My 280 is out of the picture for now,  the corsair is too sick to power it,  and my server mobo is finished.  So just the 2 260s for now,  and I'm going to do some gaming for the first time in a year!  So I won't have a lot of points for now.


I want you to switch only if you want to. This is a voluntary thing, but a show of support for TechpowerUp nonetheless. We could always use your firepower.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I want you to switch only if you want to. This is a voluntary thing, but a show of support for TechpowerUp nonetheless. We could always use your firepower.



Count me in with whatever GPU power I have for the duration of the contest, I may not run SMP2 on the X4 955 for the whole time, but I will at least for a while


----------



## johnspack (May 4, 2010)

I'll bring what I can,  I'm just miffed about having 2 good cards sitting on a shelf for now...  I'm so in debt right now it hurts.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2010)

Over 900,000 pts for the day on eoc.  It would be cool if everbody joined the Chimp Challenge.  With point's like that we might get top 5.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

Just started to fold yesterday for the chimp challenge, I'll see if I stick around for a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

I'm switching the X4 955 over to SMP2 after school today, the GPU I'll switch over before I go to bed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm switching the X4 955 over to SMP2 after school today, the GPU I'll switch over before I go to bed



I'm keeping both rigs over at WCG, the team is already going to suffer some damage   So i'll keep them there.  Anyhow, I will hopefully have two 5770's for the chimp challenge so I'm helping both worlds


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm keeping both rigs over at WCG, the team is already going to suffer some damage   So i'll keep them there.  Anyhow, I will hopefully have two 5770's for the chimp challenge so I'm helping both worlds



I'm not sure how long I'm going to run the 955 on F@H for, I do like the idea of us doing decently in the Chimp Challenge (I think our only potential conquest is coming ahead of HWC, and even that isn't extremely likely), but I'll probably have it back on WCG by the end of the contest (at least I'll still have the P8600, E6550, Q6600, and P4 Celerons on WCG the whole time)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2010)

Heading home to add the 2x GTX275's that Fed-Ex dropped off today. That should be worth another 20K with SMP2 running simultaneously.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Heading home to add the 2x GTX275's that Fed-Ex dropped off today. That should be worth another 20K with SMP2 running simultaneously.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

go buck go


----------



## hat (May 5, 2010)

I downloaded OCCT to test my 8800GTS with the GPU test feature, and I got 2 errors over a period of 20 minutes. This really bothers me.. what if my GPU folds wrong and I end up causing cancer instead of curing it? It also bothers me cause I'm running 700/1800/2100, which is lower than a lot of other people's. There are cards that run higher than that at stock, and mine can't run it without errors.

I am usually unbelieveably strict when it comes to stability when overclocking, if there's one error in any program anywhere, I scrap it and continue playing with stuff until I get no errors... however, I simply do *not* want to go under 700/1800/2100. Is there any kind of leeway with the OCCT GPU test, where, say, my 2 errors over a 20 minute period isn't significant?


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

hat said:


> I downloaded OCCT to test my 8800GTS with the GPU test feature, and I got 2 errors over a period of 20 minutes. This really bothers me.. what if my GPU folds wrong and I end up causing cancer instead of curing it? It also bothers me cause I'm running 700/1800/2100, which is lower than a lot of other people's. There are cards that run higher than that at stock, and mine can't run it without errors.
> 
> I am usually unbelieveably strict when it comes to stability when overclocking, if there's one error in any program anywhere, I scrap it and continue playing with stuff until I get no errors... however, I simply do *not* want to go under 700/1800/2100. Is there any kind of leeway with the OCCT GPU test, where, say, my 2 errors over a 20 minute period isn't significant?



What happens if you try Furmark?  I tried the OCCT test on stock speeds on my 8800GTS and it gave errors, but no errors in Furmark, F@H, or any of the games I play


----------



## CDdude55 (May 5, 2010)

I want to get started Folding/Crunching for TPU, how would i go about doing that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I want to get started Folding/Crunching for TPU, how would i go about doing that?



Here is the guide I followed, worked flawlessly 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163


----------



## CDdude55 (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is the guide I followed, worked flawlessly
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163



Thanks,

What's the passkey for it?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I want to get started Folding/Crunching for TPU, how would i go about doing that?



From what I can see of your hardware, you will most likely want to crunch with your CPU and Fold with your GPU, even though it's an ATI and will not get a lot of points.

Folding: Here Feel free to join us (or not) for the Chimp challenge that starts 5/5.  If you decide to join the CC, you can also Fold with your CPU with the SMP2 client with directions here.

WCG: Here

Thanks, and welcome.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is the guide I followed, worked flawlessly
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163



CP, did you add the environmental variables? (see step 5 in my link above for GPU Folding)

Also, we're now recommencing HFM.NET for monitoring instead of FAHMON


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

Fired up the 6-core and a another GTS250 to fold SMP2 and GPU2 respectively. I'm curious as to what the PPD output is for this 1055T


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, did you add the environmental variables? (see step 5 in my link above for GPU Folding)
> 
> Also, we're now recommencing HFM.NET for monitoring instead of FAHMON



no, how do I add that?


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> no, how do I add that?



Look at the HFM.NET info

Go to the Google download site. On the right side of the page either download the zip file or the msi installer.

After you start the app, add clients from the Clients tab.
Instance Name is whatever you want to call your client.
Client Processor MHz can be used if you want to compare PPD/MHz.
Log folder is where you put your client.







HFM.NET is initially set up for harlam357 so you have to edit the Preferences under the Edit tab.






If you right-click on the headings you can select which headings to view. You can adjust the size of the columns and move them to your liking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Look at the HFM.NET info
> 
> Go to the Google download site. On the right side of the page either download the zip file or the msi installer.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, but I was asking how to add the enviromental values as I wasn't clear from the guide.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, but I was asking how to add the enviromental values as I wasn't clear from the guide.



Is this what you're asking for: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1847731&postcount=24


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is this what you're asking for: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1847731&postcount=24


----------



## Taz100420 (May 5, 2010)

9600GSO arrived today so Ill be back up and folding!


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> 9600GSO arrived today so Ill be back up and folding!



Sweet!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

Chimp Challenge is on.  If you want to help in this endeavor, you must switch your user name in the clients over to ChimPowerUp.  The team number stays the same. We sure could use another 20-30K.  

Thanks!  

Go TPU!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gigabyte-Techno...00.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=63

This seems nice.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

EXCELLENT WORK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2010)

There are now 6 GTX260's for sale on my local CL from $125-150.  If I knew that I could re-sell them, I'd get some for CC.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There are now 6 GTX260's for sale on my local CL from $125-150.  If I knew that I could re-sell them, I'd get some for CC.



For $125 who says you couldn't.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2010)

anyone have gtx4XX cards folding?


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone have gtx4XX cards folding?



Nope not possible yet. They're not compatible with the current GPU2 clients, will have to wait for GPU3 to be released


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2010)

i heard something about gpu2.5 beta... ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i heard something about gpu2.5 beta... ?



I saw a few peeps talking on the stats page about them folding with them.  Maybe I misread or they are just talking BS.


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i heard something about gpu2.5 beta... ?



This fah-addict news is actually an April fools joke. The gpu2.5 beta seems to be legit but I haven't found a release date.

GPU3 in public beta within the week


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2010)

*Support for GTX 4xx hardware*



> Folding@home
> A blog all about Folding@home, from its Director, Prof. Vijay Pande
> http://folding.stanford.edu
> (c) 2007 Vijay Pande
> ...



Source

This was posted on Apr 14, 2010 so I hope the (weeks) didn't mean 52!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> For $125 who says you couldn't.



I just would not be surprised to see the value of the GTX260 plummet in the next 6 months.  I'll even predict they'll be ~$100 by the 4 quarter, especially if the GF104's turn out as good as I think they will.


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

*A special request for GTX 470/480 owners*

Here's some more info on the GTX 470/480.



> A special request for GTX 470/480 owners
> 
> Postby ihaque » Thu May 06, 2010 6:02 am
> Hi all,
> ...



Source


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2010)

Okay, who's STILL Folding under ChimPoweUp?  Notice the missing "r".  I think it's someone's GTX275.  Started on the 8th with EOC's 6PM update.

BTW, there are now 7 GTX260's for sale on my local CL and the prices are dropping.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, there are now 7 GTX260's for sale on my local CL and the prices are dropping.



I have one I'm working on for $80


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, who's STILL Folding under ChimPoweUp?  Notice the missing "r".  I think it's someone's GTX275.  Started on the 8th with EOC's 6PM update.
> 
> BTW, there are now 7 GTX260's for sale on my local CL and the prices are dropping.



Do we need to ask Buck to PM everyone to look for a missing 'r'? I believe it is a couple of NVIDIA cards and you could very well be right about the GTX275.

I don't even have $80 in my paypal account right now. I do have a open slot for an EVGA GTX260 and hopefully the SP216 variety. It will about 10 days before my next social security check arrives and I just might put some of my food money towards a GTX260.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, who's STILL Folding under ChimPoweUp?  Notice the missing "r".  I think it's someone's GTX275.  Started on the 8th with EOC's 6PM update.
> 
> BTW, there are now 7 GTX260's for sale on my local CL and the prices are dropping.



ChimpPoweUp looks like a GTX 260, with something else added late yesterday.  Maybe someone that doesn't get updates from this thread.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2010)

You's bein trolled?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> ChimpPoweUp looks like a GTX 260, with something else added late yesterday.  Maybe someone that doesn't get updates from this thread.



Somewhere, someone is about to discover that the "r" key on their keyboard does not work.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2010)

Somewhee, someone is about to discove that the "" key on thie keyboad does not wok.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 11, 2010)

smp client keeps failing to send results saying the server cant be contacted or that the work unit in question they have no record of this is becoming a bit frustrating


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2010)

hat said:


> Somewhee, someone is about to discove that the "" key on thie keyboad does not wok.




There he is.....Check your sh*t Hat, obviously it's you and stop tolling


----------



## hat (May 11, 2010)

Ah, I'm glad I made someone laugh.

Nah, it's not me. I folded for the Chimp Challenge for a few days, and I double, triple, maybe even quadrouple checked the spelling of the user name was correct to avoid just this situation. I quit folding under ChimPowerUp after a few days, once I realized that team EVGA was going to win beyond a shadow of a doubt... so I've been folding under my own name for some time now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Ah, I'm glad I made someone laugh.
> 
> Nah, it's not me. I folded for the Chimp Challenge for a few days, and I double, triple, maybe even quadrouple checked the spelling of the user name was correct to avoid just this situation. I quit folding under ChimPowerUp after a few days, once I realized that team EVGA was going to win beyond a shadow of a doubt... so I've been folding under my own name for some time now



This is were we suffer. I know there are users that want points in their own name and are on the fence about the CC. If you fold for ChimPowerUp and want the points credited to your username, PM me and I will replace the point with my rigs. Of course, I cannot do this until after the CC, but you have my word it will be done. I am 100% completely serious about this. Let's *all* pull together to get ChimPowerUp to the finish line as soon as we can!

sorry for the bold font/size, but gotta get the point accross.


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2010)

^ Yes, definitely keep the contribution to CC even though we lost 

I would have kept the SMP2 client up on the i7 but it started acting up plus I had WCG units to finish. Im sure I would've been at 4million points by now, but I think its important to follow through and finish the Challenge even if its for a solid 8th place *finish *


----------



## NastyHabits (May 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is were we suffer. I know there are users that want points in their own name and are on the fence about the CC. If you fold for ChimPowerUp and want the points credited to your username, PM me and I will replace the point with my rigs. Of course, I cannot do this until after the CC, but you have my word it will be done. I am 100% completely serious about this. Let's *all* pull together to get ChimPowerUp to the finish line as soon as we can!
> 
> sorry for the bold font/size, but gotta get the point accross.



I will gladly help in this.  I like climbing up the ranks as much as anyone, but I will remain "ChimPowerUp" until we hit 20 million.  After that, if anyone wants to make up a few thousand points (or 10's of thousands of points), I'll gladly take up the call.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2010)

I am still folding for the chimp. But only with 1 rig. My other rig is down(the dual core) the HDD died today


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am still folding for the chimp. But only with 1 rig. My other rig is down(the dual core) the HDD died today



Hey Tim, what sort of PPD did you get on your GTX260?  I'm averaging between about 6500 PPD (548pt WUs) and 8000 PPD (353/587pt WUs).  The most common WUs that I'm getting are 450s, which get ~7200 PPD and finish in a bit over an hour and a half





This is at 1476 shader clocks, I'll try for the next strap this afternoon/evening to see if I can get another couple hundred (last strap brought about 250 PPD more)


----------



## hat (May 13, 2010)

Buck, clear your PMs. Your inbox is full, apparantly... (I don't think I've had 1000 messages between the ones I've sent and recieved since I joined in '06, heh...)

If you want to hold on to them, you can export them.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Buck, clear your PMs. Your inbox is full, apparantly... (I don't think I've had 1000 messages between the ones I've sent and recieved since I joined in '06, heh...)
> 
> If you want to hold on to them, you can export them.



Lol, You would be surprised how fast it fills up. Cleared out now.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hey Tim, what sort of PPD did you get on your GTX260?  I'm averaging between about 6500 PPD (548pt WUs) and 8000 PPD (353/587pt WUs).  The most common WUs that I'm getting are 450s, which get ~7200 PPD and finish in a bit over an hour and a half
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/7200ppd.png
> This is at 1476 shader clocks, I'll try for the next strap this afternoon/evening to see if I can get another couple hundred (last strap brought about 250 PPD more)



That's about right.  I get similar numbers on my 260 -- moderately clocked at 605/core, 1412 shader.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> That's about right.  I get similar numbers on my 260 -- moderately clocked at 605/core, 1412 shader.



I just saw his other thread and that GPU @ stock is;

core-518
shaders-1008
memory-1080

Have you raised your core?


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I just saw his other thread and that GPU @ stock is;
> 
> core-518
> shaders-1008
> ...



No, it's stock.  Should I try raising it, and if so, how much?  Memory is OCed a bit for no real reason other than I can


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2010)

I did a little shopping this weekend.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160433878202&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130390767771&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

Those are damn good deals, especially the ECS GTX260!  Sweet!


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I did a little shopping this weekend.



I did some shopping the last few days to fill some of my needs. I got another one of these cards.

GeForce GTS 250 HDMI

Tomorrow I will have one of these cards. Unfortunately Stanford doesn't yet have a client for it.

GeForce GTX 470


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

I did a little shopping myself and unfortunately this baby won't see any folding until the new clients come out (although it can fold with the current GPU2 client).  



Spoiler











That's not a single card baby



Spoiler











Thanks to DD for the script


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a few of us have plans.


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I did a little shopping myself and unfortunately this baby won't see any folding until the new clients come out (although it can fold with the current GPU2 client).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/5970_1.jpg
> 
> ...



That fan doesn't look big enough to cool that baby!


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

msgclb said:


> That fan doesn't look big enough to cool that baby!



I plan on stripping it and put something else on it for cooling


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2010)

I have 450 pt wu's running on all my GPUs.  Check your temps.


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

My GTX260 is down, I'm having issues with it that I'll resolve this evening (didn't have time this morning).  I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2010)

Love my 260s...  isn't it a lovely site?




Edit:  the XFX 65nm beats up on the PNY 55nm,  no chance!!??


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2010)

Okay,  found max stable 24/7 clocks for these cards.  Zero errors.  Top card is a XFX 65nm beast that totally beats up on my PNY 55nm..  hmmmmm...




Okay,  this is weird,  both cards getting equal ppd,  both 216 cores,  top one running a fair bit faster,  what's going on?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

any word on gtx4XX folding?


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2010)

"any word on gtx4XX folding?"
Only that a new gpu client is coming soon.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  this is weird,  both cards getting equal ppd,  both 216 cores,  top one running a fair bit faster,  what's going on?



From W1zzard's latest video card review:


> Please note that every single sample overclocks differently, that's why our results here can only serve as a guideline for what you can expect from your card.



It's just the way it is.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2010)

Just thought I would give you the heads up...

Looks like the money is on the way for my GTX 285, so after this weekend, my folding will be on leave until there is a client to use the 470 replacing it in her rig Sorry fellas, but my slow but steady pace is going to be gone for a bit.

Buck if you would, as soon as you see a client is out, PM me or something as I will likely not catch it


----------



## johnspack (May 21, 2010)

Man,  when that gpu3 client comes out,  sneeky is going to shoot past me like a rocket!  I keep trying to catch up on my gaming,  but daddy needs a 4 mil badge...  this folding stuff is obsessive at times!  Must get server up so 280 and 9800gtx can fold.. ug,  how do you guys afford all this?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2010)

I dont afford much honestly, if you look I have been folding since back when it ran on CPU's only and it took FOREVER to get points 

Now I usually just use the card in her rig to fold 24/7...but with no client I'm out of the game for a bit.


----------



## johnspack (May 21, 2010)

I wasn't actually referring to you about the affording stuff,  you deserve that new card!  Nice job on sticking it out for so long too.  I ran on my single 9800gtx for a long time,  until I got the gtx280,  and the "killer" corsair tx750.  It was all downhill from there.  I could have pumped out so much more!  I'm referring to all these guys with multi folding rigs..  each proper psu is worth at least $100 after taxes and shipping.  Seriously,  I want to rob a bank or something just so I can rebuild my server!  Oh well,  it's all fun.
Edit:  actually,  it will cost a lot more than $100,  more like $150 per psu,  jeez...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2010)

you could always sell services on the corner to cougars

I know what you mean, some of these "farms" are serious business.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I wasn't actually referring to you about the affording stuff,  you deserve that new card!  Nice job on sticking it out for so long too.  I ran on my single 9800gtx for a long time,  until I got the gtx280,  and the "killer" corsair tx750.  It was all downhill from there.  I could have pumped out so much more!  I'm referring to all these guys with multi folding rigs..  each proper psu is worth at least $100 after taxes and shipping.  Seriously,  I want to rob a bank or something just so I can rebuild my server!  Oh well,  it's all fun.
> Edit:  actually,  it will cost a lot more than $100,  more like $150 per psu,  jeez...



How do I afford it?  Very careful shopping.  Much penny pinching.  Eat a lot of salads. (Healthy and cheap too.)  

I'd like to build another i7 PC, but let's see:

CPU                      $200
Motherboard           $200
RAM                      $200
Water cooling stuff  $250
Power Supply          $125

So I've spent just bit less than $1000 and I still don't have a case.

Guess I'll still keep my socket 775 PCs and keep GPU folding for a while longer.

Oh yeah, and there's the electricity bill too.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2010)

This is a gtx 275 co-op from the same guy that I bought mine from.  If only this was for sale last weekend.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:WNA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2010)

I honest to god had an ebay link that expired today I think,  for $70.  An GTX280!  Arrrg.  I hate brokeness.....
And,  I still have 2 high producing ppd cards,  one being my gtx280,  I can't even fire up!  Here winning lottery 
ticket!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I honest to god had an ebay link that expired today I think,  for $70.  An GTX280!  Arrrg.  I hate brokeness.....
> And,  I still have 2 high producing ppd cards,  one being my gtx280,  I can't even fire up!  Here winning lottery
> ticket!!!



with only a slight oc my co-op puts out over 14,000 ppd.


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2010)

But what could 2 oced 280s do?
And of course the 2 260s I already have??
Ppd baby!!!


----------



## johnspack (May 22, 2010)

Okay,  seriously,  why aren't there more of these?  I'm at fairly low clocks too:





My ppd sure can bounce,  I should try with the bridge off....


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  seriously,  why aren't there more of these?  I'm at fairly low clocks too:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100522/Niceppd1.jpg
> My ppd sure can bounce,  I should try with the bridge off....



I got one 783 last night, after that, nothing but 450's.


----------



## msgclb (May 23, 2010)

> *BigAdv projects begin the transition to the A3 core*
> 
> As announced a few months ago, the BigAdv projects will soon be dropping the A2 core in favour of A3, which will signal the completion of the transition from SMP1 to SMP2; the A3 core being one of the first major applications for the latter.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2010)

wheres the damn gpu3!?!?!?!?!

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

i want these 480s to FOOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

I'm soooo tired of 548pt WUs, it's all I've gotten in a couple days now...the PPD is a good 1300 lower than I get in 450s, and they're _hot_.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm soooo tired of 548pt WUs, it's all I've gotten in a couple days now...the PPD is a good 1300 lower than I get in 450s, and they're _hot_.



I don't like 548s or 450s, both produce to much heat.  I had to shut down the gts 250 on my co-op card yesterday because of the 450s.  I turned it back on about an hour ago, since I seem to be on the 353 pt wu program now.  

I also added a gtx 260 on Friday, so no points were lost.


----------



## hat (May 24, 2010)

I might be getting a 9800GX2 for free! My friend has one and it's giving him artifacting problems. I've given him all the aid I can over the internets: I told him to dust the card and reinstall drivers, but none of this cured his issue. I asked him if he could send me the card since it appears to be foked anyway and so far it looks like I'll be getting it. I plan to take it apart and give it a *good* dusting and replace the probably crappy thermal paste with my MX-2.

If all goes as planned, I'll put the GX2 in my AthlonII2800 rig, the 8800GTS in my Celeron1800 rig, and I'll put the 9600GSO in my uncle's computer. They'll probably all be running F@H.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2010)

hat said:


> I might be getting a 9800GX2 for free! My friend has one and it's giving him artifacting problems. I've given him all the aid I can over the internets: I told him to dust the card and reinstall drivers, but none of this cured his issue. I asked him if he could send me the card since it appears to be foked anyway and so far it looks like I'll be getting it. I plan to take it apart and give it a *good* dusting and replace the probably crappy thermal paste with my MX-2.
> 
> If all goes as planned, I'll put the GX2 in my AthlonII2800 rig, the 8800GTS in my Celeron1800 rig, and I'll put the 9600GSO in my uncle's computer. They'll probably all be running F@H.



Hope it works out for you, taking it apart is the right choice.


----------



## hat (May 24, 2010)

If replacing the thermal paste doesn't work, what's the next step? Card is foked? Attempt to salvage one of the boards? Pretty sure the warranty is up on it.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2010)

hat said:


> If replacing the thermal paste doesn't work, what's the next step? Card is foked? Attempt to salvage one of the boards? Pretty sure the warranty is up on it.



Hat, your are getting to far ahead.  Spray the fan and heatsinks out and check it in your system.  Maybe you friend didn't take it out of his system to clean it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

guys, is there any advise on keeping the damn heat down?

I am only folding part time (still for CC) because of heat.  I fold since I wake up till about 30 minutes or so before bed.  Thing is once in bed it starts getting so hot even with a fan blowing air on me.  Thing is the fan is blowing the ambient air which is pretty warm.  A/C is freezing down stairs but upstairs just ain't cutting it.  Therefore I'm folding about 15-16 hours a day.


----------



## hat (May 24, 2010)

There's no way to magically make a card put out less heat. I would try moving your rigs around in the house, putting them in different rooms so stuff doesn't get so hot. My Celeron1800 is actually stuffed in the living room corner behind a couch. It's just a dedicated server/folder, so it doesn't need a mouse/kb/monitor hookup. I just connect to it with teamviewer.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, is there any advise on keeping the damn heat down?
> 
> I am only folding part time (still for CC) because of heat.  I fold since I wake up till about 30 minutes or so before bed.  Thing is once in bed it starts getting so hot even with a fan blowing air on me.  Thing is the fan is blowing the ambient air which is pretty warm.  A/C is freezing down stairs but upstairs just ain't cutting it.  Therefore I'm folding about 15-16 hours a day.



I put my two noisiest and hottest PC's outside on my balcony.    Rain won't get to them, but I shut them down for those rare occasional thunderstorms.  Of course the PC's benefit too, since outside is mostly cooler than inside.  (Ah, northern California weather. God's gift to folding.)  Alas, that's not an option in Miami, where laying out by the pool is best practiced in February.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2010)

It's not to late to fold for the Chimp Challege.  With all your help, we could finnish in a couple of days.


----------



## johnspack (May 24, 2010)

Don't know how many have seen this Simple Plan video,  it once again reminds why I fold,  for my Father,  god rest his soul,  Please watch it to the end,  you'll get it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiumCgvZbHA


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Don't know how many have seen this Simple Plan video,  it once again reminds why I fold,  for my Father,  god rest his soul,  Please watch it to the end,  you'll get it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiumCgvZbHA



Hey Pete, My father passed on in 1996, when I was 28.

Mike


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

hat said:


> There's no way to magically make a card put out less heat. I would try moving your rigs around in the house, putting them in different rooms so stuff doesn't get so hot. My Celeron1800 is actually stuffed in the living room corner behind a couch. It's just a dedicated server/folder, so it doesn't need a mouse/kb/monitor hookup. I just connect to it with teamviewer.




I am not able to move my rigs around, they gotta be in my room   If I can move them around that'll be great, but I can't 


NastyHabits said:


> I put my two noisiest and hottest PC's outside on my balcony.    Rain won't get to them, but I shut them down for those rare occasional thunderstorms.  Of course the PC's benefit too, since outside is mostly cooler than inside.  (Ah, northern California weather. God's gift to folding.)  Alas, that's not an option in Miami, where laying out by the pool is best practiced in February.



Yeah if I put mine outside, it'll last till the first thunderstorm


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2010)

There's nothing really you can do CP, underclocking cards doesn't help much unfortunately, so I guess you'll just have to run them 16 hours a day or so.  That's usually what I do with my setup over the summer


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> There's nothing really you can do CP, underclocking cards doesn't help much unfortunately, so I guess you'll just have to run them 16 hours a day or so.  That's usually what I do with my setup over the summer



Thing is it's no different than in the winter here, very few days a year are actually cold.  I mean something is something, I wish I can have it on all night though, just gets really hot.


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

*Open beta release of the GPU3 core*

I first saw this Open beta release of the GPU3 core topic.

That refers you back to the original Open beta release of the GPU3 core topic.

At first I din't see any mention of the GTX 400 series GPUs in the FAQ. After reading this Third generation GPU client on NVIDIA hardware (GPU3) FAQ several times I finally see it!



> *Basic Requirements:*
> 
> * a GeForce, Quadro, or Tesla card that supports CUDA (G80 or later for the most part)
> * A CUDA 2.2+ capable driver, version 185.55 or newer is recommended. Or 195.62 for GTX 2xx cards (download the 195.62 driver for Win XP, Win XP 64 bit, Vista/Win7, and Vista/Win7 64 bit). 197.41 for GTX 4xx cards.
> * Windows operating system (32 or 64 bit), XP or newer.



Anybody have a Tesla card?


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is it's no different than in the winter here, very few days a year are actually cold.  I mean something is something, I wish I can have it on all night though, just gets really hot.



So do you turn off the whole rigs, or just kill the GPU clients?  Depending on the temps, I usually just kill F@H on the GTX260, and leave WCG crunching away on the X4 955


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So do you turn off the whole rigs, or just kill the GPU clients?  Depending on the temps, I usually just kill F@H on the GTX260, and leave WCG crunching away on the X4 955



I just kill F@H and leave it running WCG only.  Maybe what I can do is alternate it   WCG one night, F@H the other.  What do you think?


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just kill F@H and leave it running WCG only.  Maybe what I can do is alternate it   WCG one night, F@H the other.  What do you think?



Well, I honestly prefer WCG as a DC project and I'd rather run it, given a choice (hence why I crunch on the CPUs and fold on the GPUs), but it's your hardware, so it's up to you to decide what you do with it.  The 2 HD5770s probably suck down more power and put out more heat than even the OC'ed i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I honestly prefer WCG as a DC project and I'd rather run it, given a choice (hence why I crunch on the CPUs and fold on the GPUs), but it's your hardware, so it's up to you to decide what you do with it.  The 2 HD5770s probably suck down more power and put out more heat than even the OC'ed i7



Well I only have one 5770 folding so that I can have the rig in Crossfire.  I'll build a dedicated folder later on, it's just to help out the CC and the team for the meantime.


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I first saw this Open beta release of the GPU3 core topic.
> 
> That refers you back to the original Open beta release of the GPU3 core topic.
> 
> ...



So close now! I wonder how much better PPD will be from the new client, and if the new projects (I assume there has to be new projects to take advantage of the new core) will be better on the heat 

Who is going to try it out?! ->

NVIDIA Client download:
SYSTRAY: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-systray-632.msi (md5sum=effd87ba12c96be28e252bccbe776ff9)
VISTA CONSOLE: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip (md5sum=b41301886881958c64c1907b3ed6acae)
XP CONSOLE: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-631.zip (md5sum=885e36a477d247487f8009335bd4e3cc)

GPU3 FAQ:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-NVIDIA-GPU3


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> So close now! I wonder how much better PPD will be from the new client, and if the new projects (I assume there has to be new projects to take advantage of the new core) will be better on the heat
> 
> Who is going to try it out?! ->
> 
> ...



I just started my GTX 470 using the vista console version on a Windows 7 64-bit system.

As I write this the client has completed 17% on a project 10627. HFM shows a TPF of 00:00:49, 0 PPD, 0 Credit, Unknown Client Type and an Unknown Core. It does show a Core Version of 2.09.

Update: I just noticed I was running at 104C @ 50% fan. I upped the fan to 100% and now have 73C. Unfortunately the sun is going down so the ambient temp is not as high as it will be tomorrow.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Who is going to try it out?! ->



I will try it in a few minutes as soon as one my WUs finishes.

EDIT: I'm assuming no more -forcegpu nvidia_g80


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2010)

Temps are the only thing keeping me from ditching my 275s and moving to a 4x0 card right now. 73C is good @100% though, please update us with how it does in the heat of the day- thanks! 

Nasty, I never understood what that flag was for  All my Nvidia clients work fine without them. Am I missing something?


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

Switched my 2 GTX260's along with the Beta 257.17 drivers, temps are not so bad (low 60's)

No info on HFM.net though as far as points


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I only have one 5770 folding so that I can have the rig in Crossfire.  I'll build a dedicated folder later on, it's just to help out the CC and the team for the meantime.



Here's an idea:
If you run your HD5770 every other night, I'll run my GTX260 every other night.  It should pump out easily 2x the PPD of the HD5770 (if not more), so in the end we'd be getting far better PPD overall


----------



## NastyHabits (May 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Nasty, I never understood what that flag was for  All my Nvidia clients work fine without them. Am I missing something?



Once again, I learn something.  I think I started using the -forcegpu flag when I was having stability issues with some of the new work units when they came out (548's, etc.)

I'm running the GPU3 client on one of my 250's.  It's working on a 450 WU right now and doesn't seem to be any different than the GPU2 client.  At least the guys with 4xx Nvidia cards can finally fold.  I'm very interested to see what their PPD is on those cards.  

It would be very interesting if Fitseries can get his 4x480's PC folding.  

Also, I'm going to wait for the ATI GPU client to come out before upgrading any cards.  Hopefully they will have similar output to the equivalent Nvidia cards, and I can enjoy more output with less heat and electricity.  (My apt was built in the 60's and the living room has only a 15 AMP breaker.  I've blown it once already.   )


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

480s are going..... HOT as a mofucker though


----------



## NastyHabits (May 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 480s are going..... HOT as a mofucker though



Cool!  Let us know about PPD, etc.


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2010)

When the reviews came out on the GTX 400 series cards, they said that Folding@Home and CUDA apps are really where the cards show their potential. 

I figure its either wait for a die shrink for better heat, or wait for the ATI client to be released like Nasty mentioned. Unfortunately, if you see how ATI and folding has gone in the past, GPU3 for ATI is probably still a long way away  I always said though, if they could get to the performance of Nvidia and have cheaper, cooler solutions, I would switch to ATI as soon as I could get a card from Darwin


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

well i can tell you one thing...

480s fold faster than anything i've ever seen. 

just need to get SMP running now on 16 threads and i bet i have a sick ass PPD machine.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Early reports of PPD on GTX400 series cards here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/739885-news-open-beta-nvidia-gpu3.html


----------



## NastyHabits (May 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i can tell you one thing...
> 
> 480s fold faster than anything i've ever seen.
> 
> just need to get SMP running now on 16 threads and i bet i have a sick ass PPD machine.



That should be a killer folding PC.  20 million points, here we come!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

been folding for ~20mins now and im at 21% already

on both cards


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 480s are going..... HOT as a mofucker though



Are they running @ 100%?

This my little GTX 470...


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

I'm seriously jealous of all you GTX400 cards...according to what I posted from OCN, they easily get 2x the PPD of my GTX260 when OCed.  And with a beta client!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

im at 82% and only been running 1h ~5mins


----------



## NastyHabits (May 25, 2010)

FYI Guys.  Get the latest 0.5 HFM.net client.  It shows me all the info on the GPU3 client.

BTW: Nice TPF on the 470 msgclb.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

this is better i guess...


----------



## dhoshaw (May 25, 2010)

Just started my 480 and it's 31% through a P10626 in 21 minutes; unknown credits. Temp is at 78C which is fantastic compared to 1/2 of my 9800GX2 running at 91C.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Just started my 480 and it's 31% through a P10626 in 21 minutes; unknown credits. Temp is at 78C which is fantastic compared to 1/2 of my 9800GX2 running at 91C.



1/2? 

That's awesome, so it sounds like a GTX480 will do 610 points in basically the same period that I can do 353 points on the GTX260 (about an hour and 6 minutes)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 25, 2010)

I have a lone GTX 275 folding GPU3 and I will report the PPD by midnight tomorrow. can anyone else confirm very little memory usage? I'm only seeing mem usage of 45mb vs 357mb for GPU2.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a lone GTX 275 folding GPU3 and I will report the PPD by midnight tomorrow. can anyone else confirm very little memory usage? I'm only seeing mem usage of 45mb vs 357mb for GPU2.



I'm still on GPU2, but I'll check tomorrow and report back


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

yep... ~35mb each


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

Anyone tried using it on an ATI card?


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anyone tried using it on an ATI card?



I can try on my integrated Radeon HD4200 tomorrow if you're really curious


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anyone tried using it on an ATI card?



I doubt it would work. Note the 'please do not use this client with an ATI GPU at the moment'.



> While this release is for NVIDIA only to start, we are actively pushing ATI support (with the help of AMD/ATI), although we have no ETA at the moment. However, please do not use this client with an ATI GPU at the moment.



Source


Also I've installed HFM.NET 0.5 and my GTX 470 still doesn't report correctly.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I doubt it would work. Note the 'please do not use this client with an ATI GPU at the moment'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People over at OCN (see link I posted) have said it works on ATI without the -forcegpu flag


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2010)

this client/card is ridiculously fast im folding 1 % every 40seconds  on 582 P2750


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> this client/card is ridiculously fast im folding 1 % every 40seconds  on 582 P2750



You're doing this under ChimPowerUp I hope


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2010)

SHIT!! i figured you guys were done by now  shall i switch over?


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> SHIT!! i figured you guys were done by now  shall i switch over?



Not yet bro and yes we can use that power


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> this client/card is ridiculously fast im folding 1 % every 40seconds  on 582 P2750



I'm worried that they haven't taken into account all the pent up frustration and will run out of WUs.



bogmali said:


> You're doing this under ChimPowerUp I hope



+1. This client could shorten our appx. 5 days.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2010)

switched over to ChimPowerUp ill keep her going as long as temp stay safe 71c at load right now also using the 257.15 drivers


----------



## NastyHabits (May 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a lone GTX 275 folding GPU3 and I will report the PPD by midnight tomorrow. can anyone else confirm very little memory usage? I'm only seeing mem usage of 45mb vs 357mb for GPU2.



I'm showing 70MB ram usage for each of my 250's (One GPU2, one GPU3).  Both cards memory usage (on the card) is similar.  In fact the GPU3 client uses slightly more memory.  Both are folding 450's.  The other variable is the machine with the 2 250's is still running XP.  Better memory optimization the Vista/Win7 client?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

do my eye deceive me?

36k ppd for cpu?

lol!


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2010)

damn


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2010)

Fits,  Could you scroll back up in the CPU log file and re-post that screen shot, please?  Back to where the client starts and where it shows what configuration it is using.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

```
--- Opening Log file [May 25 16:40:07 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 

[16:40:07] Configuring Folding@Home...


[16:41:06] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:41:06] - User name: Fitseries3 (Team 50711)
[16:41:06] - User ID: 2D9163B1301E3019
[16:41:06] - Machine ID: 1
[16:41:06] 
[16:41:06] Work directory not found. Creating...
[16:41:06] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[16:41:06] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[16:41:06] Cleaning up work directory
[16:41:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:41:06] Passkey found
[16:41:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:41:07] - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.140).
[16:41:07] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:41:07] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:41:20] + Closed connections
[16:41:20] 
[16:41:20] + Processing work unit
[16:41:20] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:41:20] Core not found.
[16:41:20] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[16:41:20] - Attempting to download new core...
[16:41:20] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:41:21] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:21] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:22] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:23] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:24] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:25] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:26] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:27] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:28] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:29] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1566720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1576960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1587200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1597440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1607680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1617920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1628160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1638400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1648640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1658880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:30] + 1669120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1679360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1689600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1699840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1710080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1720320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1730560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1740800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1751040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1761280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1771520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1781760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1792000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1802240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1812480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1822720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1832960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1843200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1853440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1863680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1873920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1884160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1894400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:31] + 1904640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1914880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1925120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1935360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1945600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1955840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1966080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1976320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1986560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 1996800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2007040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2017280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2027520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2037760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2048000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2058240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2068480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2078720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2088960 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2099200 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2109440 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2119680 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2129920 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2140160 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2150400 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2160640 bytes downloaded
[16:41:32] + 2170880 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2181120 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2191360 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2201600 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2211840 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2222080 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2232320 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2242560 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2252800 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2263040 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2273280 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2283520 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2293760 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2304000 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2314240 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2324480 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2334720 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] + 2338814 bytes downloaded
[16:41:33] Verifying core Core_a3.fah...
[16:41:33] Signature is VALID
[16:41:33] 
[16:41:33] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a3.exe
[16:41:33] Decompressed FahCore_a3.exe (8084992 bytes) successfully
[16:41:38] + Core successfully engaged
[16:41:43] 
[16:41:43] + Processing work unit
[16:41:43] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:41:43] Core found.
[16:41:43] Working on queue slot 01 [May 25 16:41:43 UTC]
[16:41:43] + Working ...
[16:41:44] 
[16:41:44] *------------------------------*
[16:41:44] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:41:44] Version 2.19 (Mar 12, 2010)
[16:41:44] 
[16:41:44] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:41:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[16:41:44] - Created dyn
[16:41:44] - Files status OK
[16:41:44] - Expanded 1799218 -> 2396877 (decompressed 133.2 percent)
[16:41:44] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1799218 data_size=2396877, decompressed_data_size=2396877 diff=0
[16:41:44] - Digital signature verified
[16:41:44] 
[16:41:44] Project: 6014 (Run 0, Clone 43, Gen 180)
[16:41:44] 
[16:41:44] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[16:41:44] Entering M.D.
[16:41:50] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[16:43:44] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
[16:45:36] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[16:47:27] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[16:49:15] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[16:51:08] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
[16:53:02] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)
[16:54:59] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7%)
[16:56:45] Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8%)
[16:58:39] Completed 45000 out of 500000 steps  (9%)
[17:00:37] Completed 50000 out of 500000 steps  (10%)
[17:02:35] Completed 55000 out of 500000 steps  (11%)
[17:04:34] Completed 60000 out of 500000 steps  (12%)
[17:06:29] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13%)
[17:08:22] Completed 70000 out of 500000 steps  (14%)
[17:10:18] Completed 75000 out of 500000 steps  (15%)
[17:12:13] Completed 80000 out of 500000 steps  (16%)
[17:14:09] Completed 85000 out of 500000 steps  (17%)
[17:16:04] Completed 90000 out of 500000 steps  (18%)
[17:18:00] Completed 95000 out of 500000 steps  (19%)
```


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2010)

24 cores/threads right Fits? I wonder how much PPD if you did a bigadv WU? And the TPF of each 6-core

TPF on that one is like <2 minutes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2010)

Fits, thanks, and thanks for the scroll post.  Nice.  Great to see that all that's required now is the -smp argument, and the client takes all available cores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

16threads 8cores

the 36k was a low i guess... its been around 37 most the time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2010)

Do you have a watt meter on that rig?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

not at the minute. 

should be ~1400


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Dayum...I'm pulling 17 minutes per frame on my laptop


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Dayum...I'm pulling 17 minutes per frame on my laptop



I've got that beat!  22 minutes and 17 seconds per frame!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

whats mine? is that the 1m 58sec field? gpus doing 50sec a frame?


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've got that beat!  22 minutes and 17 seconds per frame!



What's this on?
The ~17 minutes figure is a 2.4ghz C2D Mobile


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats mine? is that the 1m 58sec field? gpus doing 50sec a frame?



TPF Time Per Frame



[Ion] said:


> What's this on?
> The ~17 minutes figure is a 2.4ghz C2D Mobile



S939 Athlon x2 4400+ running at 2.31Ghz ~900PPD


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

I knew it had to happen...







Anyone else not getting any work?

It looks like the professor hasn't updated psummary.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

Mine is currently on try 9 for work


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2010)

my cpu errored out but i fixed that prob and  gpus are still churnin


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Nope, I have work for my SMP and GPU2 clients


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

Reset my GPU3 client and it took back off running


----------



## msgclb (May 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Reset my GPU3 client and it took back off running



I turned my back and it took off.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

maybe it was just timing Oh well I did it the hard way


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2010)

The weirdest thing is that I have 2 GTX260's folding using the GPU3 client but it's using FAHCORE11 instead of FAHCORE15.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2010)

had to drop cpu speed a tad but gpus ppd is comming up now.


----------



## msgclb (May 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> The weirdest thing is that I have 2 GTX260's folding using the GPU3 client but it's using FAHCORE11 instead of FAHCORE15.



I haven't got around to making the change. When I do I'm going to use the latest driver which I believe is 197.45. What video driver are you using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2010)

257.15 here


----------



## msgclb (May 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 257.15 here



I forgot there was a 257.15 Beta driver available. It looks like the 197.45 WHQL is the recommended driver on the nvidia site for their cards except the GTX 400 series so for now I think I'll stay with the whql driver. When the the stats get fixed then I will have something to compare with.

I'm running 197.55 with my GTX 470 although the recommended driver is 197.75.


----------



## msgclb (May 26, 2010)

The professor has made some changes to the project summary.






The system specs lists my GTX 470 rig.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2010)

Oy vay!  I didn't know gpu3 was out!  Must convert......


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2010)

Okay,  I'm sorry if this is a double post,  but where is the gpu3 client?  Can I dl it?
Edit:  nevermind found it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Oy vay!  I didn't know gpu3 was out!  Must convert......


GPU3 is optimized for GTX 4xx cards. GTX2xx cards should still run GPU2. My GTX275 gets 3K less ppd running GPU3.


----------



## johnspack (May 27, 2010)

Too late,  I must play,  I'll see how it goes,  my first fahcore 1.5 job:


----------



## johnspack (May 27, 2010)

Yes,  I believe Buck is right,  as always!  Not good ppd...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2010)

So, does this mean that GPU3 runs cooler?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, does this mean that GPU3 runs cooler?



Yes, my GTX275's ran @ 60C with GPU3. With GPU2, I am normally at 70-73C.


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2010)

Hmmm, so for the hot days run GPU3


----------



## msgclb (May 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, does this mean that GPU3 runs cooler?



I was concerned about heat prior to buying my GTX 470. So when I saw the 105C gpu temp when I started my first GPU3 WU I was really concerned. I jacked up the fan speed to 100% and here's the result...



ambient temp	gpu temp	time
24C	60C	6am
26C	64C	10am
28C	66C	1pm
30C	67C	4pm
30C	70C	5pm

34C	73C	3pm

The ambient temp was taken with a cheap thermometer. That 73C is the highest gpu temp that I've seen with the fan @ 100%. The GTX 470 is in a closed case.


----------



## hat (May 27, 2010)

I only see GPU2 available for download at Stanford's site?


----------



## bogmali (May 27, 2010)

hat said:


> I only see GPU2 available for download at Stanford's site?



Scroll down for the Vista Client.....http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14671


----------



## msgclb (May 27, 2010)

hat said:


> I only see GPU2 available for download at Stanford's site?



You can find the Open beta release of the GPU3 core downloads on this forum. I don't know if it's listed anywhere else.


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I was concerned about heat prior to buying my GTX 470. So when I saw the 105C gpu temp when I started my first GPU3 WU I was really concerned. I jacked up the fan speed to 100% and here's the result...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And is this just one computer?  That's a pretty massive change in ambient temps


----------



## hat (May 27, 2010)

I'm making 5.3k on a 611 point unit. GPU temps dropped from ~70c to ~63c.

For reference, I make about 6k on a 353 or 387 unit, don't remember which.

Too many different work units to keep track of... hehe


----------



## johnspack (May 27, 2010)

Well,  this is really off-topic,  but shaw cable just gave me a new modem.  I normally get 200-600k downloads.  I just clocked a dl at 1500K/S!  Actually saw 1.5MB/s during dl,  was an nvidia driver,  took seconds!  Must be nice to have multi MB/s dl speeds.  Some day.....


----------



## hat (May 28, 2010)

Good, now you can download more work units.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Well,  this is really off-topic,  but shaw cable just gave me a new modem.  I normally get 200-600k downloads.  I just clocked a dl at 1500K/S!  Actually saw 1.5MB/s during dl,  was an nvidia driver,  took seconds!  Must be nice to have multi MB/s dl speeds.  Some day.....





hat said:


> Good, now you can download more work units.



And post faster to TPU!  (J/K).  A faster internet is a beautiful thing.  Congrats.  Enjoy!


----------



## theonedub (May 28, 2010)

I wish I had faster internet, but so far its holding up fine (2.7Mb DL/ 320Kb UL) 

On another off topic note, I helped my brother fix a security issue on his S-10 and got to keep some of the spare resistors- the result: 







Tested and it works, so if I find the perfect card to fill the last X4 PCIe slot in my P55 SLI, it will fold without issues


----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2010)

Okay,  this is an insane folder's wet dream...:  http://www.nordichardware.com/en/co...ified-sr-2-available-for-pre-order-59999.html   Has anyone actually ever seen one of these?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2010)

Fitseries Megarig is built around it There is another guy with a build log too, but his name slips my mind at the moment.


----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2010)

Ug,  I'm feeling down again...  I ran a speedtest on the T1 server I manage down in the states,  over 30Mb/s down and over 20Mb/s up,  sheesh.  Sure wish I could run that line up here!  (yes it's on a rack so not full speed,  and i don't own it so..)


----------



## johnspack (May 29, 2010)

Guys,  need some advice here...  need a psu that can power a gtx280 and a 9800gtx for folding.  Not a gaming rig.  I've determined that a used psu is a bad idea,  but new is expensive.  I probably can't order until end of June,  and this is all I have to choose from,  want to keep under 100 bucks:
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?minorcatid=1066
do I have to spend more than 100?
Edit: please no Corsairs


----------



## bogmali (May 29, 2010)

TX750 Hands down.

I see that you've had bad experience with Corsair. Antec and CM will be your next best choice.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 30, 2010)

Well I was given on old Dell Dimension 5100 that didnt turn on. So I took it home and slapped my old Antec in and viola! Life! The 256MB DDR2 400 wasent gonna cut it nor the X300. I found the old 8600GTS and 2 GB 533 and threw it in. Now this old P4 is smokin fast for the hardware lol. So if I can find an old microBTX mobo and a Core 2 Duo that will be supported by the mobo, Ill have a decent cruncher. With a new power supply and vid card, this rig will be a dedicated folder/cruncher!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

Guys, is there a list or something that gives average PPD per card?  Kinda like the CPU list we have for WCG???


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2010)

Some guy at ocn has a thread about this ebay item.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-x-70-Graphi...tem&pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item27b22a1752


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2010)

I turned my fans down last night since it was so cool and forgot to turn them back up this morning, hit 94C  Its so hot right now I had to turn them off


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, is there a list or something that gives average PPD per card?  Kinda like the CPU list we have for WCG???



Unfortunately not.  One of us should do so.  Maybe I should?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, is there a list or something that gives average PPD per card?  Kinda like the CPU list we have for WCG???



I know of two.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html

http://forum.xcpus.com/xtreme-folding-home/12939-gpu-ppd-comparison.html


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I know of two.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html
> 
> http://forum.xcpus.com/xtreme-folding-home/12939-gpu-ppd-comparison.html



The first one is quite good.  Glad to see someone has taken the trouble.  Now I can un-volunteer myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I know of two.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html
> 
> http://forum.xcpus.com/xtreme-folding-home/12939-gpu-ppd-comparison.html



I came across it earlier after my post, just turned my PC back on though that's why I didn't provide a linky earlier.  Thanks you anyways


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 31, 2010)

Been away for awhile, but still folding for TPU! Way to go team!


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2010)

My ppd may go down quite a bit,  sorry.  I have to wait until end of June to get another psu to power my folding rig,  and my other 2 cards,  and I need my main rig now.  My little game development project just went mainstream,  we are forming a corporation,  and I have a ton of work to do now...  Good news is I'll be making extra money at some point,  and will be able to build my farm,  cross your fingers!  Patience is a virtue I guess....


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2010)

Quick question for you guys, I am going to be testing out an i7 860 I am finishing up this weekend by running F@H and WCG on it for ~24hrs. It has one WD Caviar Black HDD, one DVDRW, the i7 860 and a GTX 280 (on the way ). The PSU is an OCZ 500w w/ 2 18A 12v rails with a combined 36A capability. 

I have read the reviews and run the numbers, and I believe I am absolutely fine with this setup although I am cutting it close. This is not going to be a dedicated 24/7 machine, so it will never see this type of use in the future. I just would like to hear it will be fine from a couple other people as well


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2010)

500W PSU running i7-860 and a GTX280 eh Not sure because at one point I ran an i7-920 with 2 GTX285's with a 850W and 2 GTX275 with a 750W so I really don't know. One way to find out (and it might be at the expense of a 500W PSU).


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Quick question for you guys, I am going to be testing out an i7 860 I am finishing up this weekend by running F@H and WCG on it for ~24hrs. It has one WD Caviar Black HDD, one DVDRW, the i7 860 and a GTX 280 (on the way ). The PSU is an OCZ 500w w/ 2 18A 12v rails with a combined 36A capability.
> 
> I have read the reviews and run the numbers, and I believe I am absolutely fine with this setup although I am cutting it close. This is not going to be a dedicated 24/7 machine, so it will never see this type of use in the future. I just would like to hear it will be fine from a couple other people as well



You'll probably be OK, but I wouldn't do it.  Also, some models of OCZ P/S units are absolute crap.  See if you can find a review on Jonny Guru's site.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 500W PSU running i7-860 and a GTX280 eh Not sure because at one point I ran an i7-920 with 2 GTX285's with a 850W and 2 GTX275 with a 750W so I really don't know. One way to find out (and it might be at the expense of a 500W PSU).



My current i7 860 + SLI GTX 275s are run off an Antec 750w w/ 62A on the 12v rails combined  

If the absolute max the i7 can pull stock is 95w and the GTX pulls 236w that is a total of ~28A needed on the 12v, that leaves 8A left for the rest of the system to pull from the 12v side, which I think is cutting it close. I highly doubt in everyday use the computer will ever be pushed 100%. The rails are split 18A each, but the card will pull some power from the slot which is 12v1 and the rest from 12v2 (dedicated to the PCIe plugs). Is my reasoning no good here? 



NastyHabits said:


> You'll probably be OK, but I wouldn't do it.  Also, some models of OCZ P/S units are absolute crap.  See if you can find a review on Jonny Guru's site.



The link to one of the reviews I read is here:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/973

Gave it a good review and were even able to pull 20A from each rail before shut down, so this one looks to be at least average and not one of the crap ones. 

The computer will only have the CPU, HDD, DVDRW, GPU, and 3 case fans. I used that one popular power supply calculator and it estimated the system at 432w. 

Let me know if I am overlooking something guys, and thanks for the replies- help me get to the bottom of this


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm having a similar issue with psus,  trying to figure out how cheap I can get one that can run a gtx280 and a 9800gtx 24/7.  Really,  anything under a silverstone 750 strider+ doesn't look good.  Except maybe corsair hx series,  but I'm taking a corsair break....  If you're running a gtx280,  I wouldn't run it on a dual rail 36amp psu,  and from what I hear,  ozc puts both pci-e lines on the same rail.  Reason why I'm shunning ozc psus.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, on this model the PCIe plugs are off one rail, but am I wrong in reasoning that the card will pull 75w from the MB which is being supplied by the other 12v rail? If that's the case I should be fine, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys I need your opinions.

In the near future, maybe next month or two I want to buy a few cards to fold with.  I don't want to break my wallet, but I wouldn't mind spending a few bucks neither.  I'm looking for two cards, maybe three.  What are your suggestions?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

470's  Im pretty sure there are better bang for the buck cards....but I love the just under 12K PPD these make with little effort.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 470's  Im pretty sure there are better bang for the buck cards....but I love the just under 12K PPD these make with little effort.



Seems like some $$$$$$  What about some 260' or 280's.  I know they won't do as much, but they seem to be found a great prices nowadays.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2010)

for the price maybe, but I got my folding 470 for $275


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> for the price maybe, but I got my folding 470 for $275



I got confused in pricing with the 480 for a second.  Guess the pricing on the 470 is not that bad brand new.  However, it is a bit on the expensive side on what I would like to spend.  But at the given time god knows what deals might be available for me.  Thing is I just got into folding for the Chimp Challenge and that's the motive I needed.  I fold with my 5770 all day now, just stop for bed time since room gets a bit on the warm side.  I feel like I need to contribute more now so that's why I want to get a card or two that can fold good.  This 5770 just doesn't cut it.  At least it's something for now though.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seems like some $$$$$$  What about some 260' or 280's.  I know they won't do as much, but they seem to be found a great prices nowadays.



Since this is just for folding, I would go with the GTX 260 or 275, the 280's and 285's are still overpriced when buying used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Since this is just for folding, I would go with the GTX 260 or 275, the 280's and 285's are still overpriced when buying used.



There was a 260 for an awesome price here the other day, not sure if still available.  I really wanted to snag it but just can't at the moment.  I think it was $75 shipped or something.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Since this is just for folding, I would go with the GTX 260 or 275, the 280's and 285's are still overpriced when buying used.



Well...., http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/1770742209.html


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well...., http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/1770742209.html



Is that for one card or both?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Is that for one card or both?



If it's for both, they're stolen.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If it's for both, they're stolen.



I was thinking the same thing.  $175-200 is still the selling price for a used GTX 280.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 2, 2010)

Darwin has a used GTX285 for $200. He sold me the GTX 280 I am asking about for *well under* $175  

I agree that for folding, esp if the results from GPU3 are any indication of the final client, GTX 200 cards are the better bet. Dual 275s are great for folding 

Hmm, speaking of that 280... does anyone else have any more input on this? I would prefer not to open a thread up in the Sys Builders Advice forum, but I really want to know if it will work plus I do not want to buy a new PSU or break something!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2010)

CP, I'd recommend, especially with you being in Miami, the more efficient cards such as the 55nm 260/216, the 285, and, I believe, the 470.  How about this?:http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/sys/1769023220.html

dub, I would like to see 600+ watts for that PSU, but it should work.  Get a watt meter and keep an eye on how much it draws.  I don't want to speak for everyone, but I think most of us don't want to tell you it will work and then have you come back and saying something went poof.  I think a PSU should be sized to run at 40-60% capacity at the system's max load.  You're looking at 80%+.  The PSU is also going to make more noise, than a higher capacity PSU, because the fan will have to ramp up to deal with the heat generated.  Oh, and overclocking that 860 is a no no with that PSU.  So, I'd have to say, don't mess around with the V6, put a V8 in 'er. 
Buck posted the wattage used by his bigadv, overclocked, and watercooled 860. (somewhere in this thread, (March 17th or latter of this year) I can't remember the exact numbers, but it seems that it was under 300 watts without a F@H GPU client.  Maybe you can use that information to help make your decision.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, I'd recommend, especially with you being in Miami, the more efficient cards such as the 55nm 260/216, the 285, and, I believe, the 470.  How about this?:http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/sys/1769023220.html
> 
> dub, I would like to see 600+ watts for that PSU, but it should work.  Get a watt meter and keep an eye on how much it draws.  I don't want to speak for everyone, but I think most of us don't want to tell you it will work and then have you come back and saying something went poof.  I think a PSU should be sized to run at 40-60% capacity at the system's max load.  You're looking at 80%+.  The PSU is also going to make more noise, than a higher capacity PSU, because the fan will have to ramp up to deal with the heat generated.  Oh, and overclocking that 860 is a no no with that PSU.  So, I'd have to say, don't mess around with the V6, put a V8 in 'er.
> Buck posted the wattage used by his bigadv, overclocked, and watercooled 860. (somewhere in this thread, (March 17th or latter of this year) I can't remember the exact numbers, but it seems that it was under 300 watts without a F@H GPU client.  Maybe you can use that information to help make your decision.)



That seems to be a sick price if you ask me.  I just don't have the cash right now but boy that is a great deal!


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

joined 

running over my HD5770, had to take the side off my case and up the fan speed to 100% to keep it under 60.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 3, 2010)

kaneda said:


> [url]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3805/fhgpukaneda.jpg[/URL]
> 
> joined
> 
> running over my HD5770, had to take the side off my case and up the fan speed to 100% to keep it under 60.



Very happy to have you join the team.    It looks like you're running the systray client.  You should run the console client.  You'll get more PPD.  See how to at this link.  It also gives some examples of how you can set some environment variables that will do wonders for your ATI card folding.  (Lower CPU usage, greater stability, and a few more PPD).  Feel free to post back here or in the tech assistance thread in this forum.  We'll be only too happy to help!


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Very happy to have you join the team.    It looks like you're running the systray client.  You should run the console client.  You'll get more PPD.  See how to at this link.  It also gives some examples of how you can set some environment variables that will do wonders for your ATI card folding.  (Lower CPU usage, greater stability, and a few more PPD).  Feel free to post back here or in the tech assistance thread in this forum.  We'll be only too happy to help!



i switched over to the console client, following the guide. now utilization is at 37-55% never over. is this normal?

EDIT: here is pic





EDIT #2 : as you can see my temps are down a bit from doing it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2010)

did you enter the Environmental Variables?  That would explain your low utilization if you haven't.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys I need your opinions.
> 
> In the near future, maybe next month or two I want to buy a few cards to fold with.  I don't want to break my wallet, but I wouldn't mind spending a few bucks neither.  I'm looking for two cards, maybe three.  What are your suggestions?



I want more GTX 470 cards but I can't afford them. So maybe a few GTX 465 cards OC'd to 470 specs would come down to where I could afford them. Then this...

Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 Specs and Launch Date Leaked

As far as power supplies go, my comfort level is around a 750 watts.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

The reason I said 470 CP was this. My card at a used price of $275 does just about 12K ppd with a little OC and little effort. I fold one card and it never goes over 72*. Now you can buy two or three of those, and just outpace it with two, and have more heat, or just have one killer PPD maker, and simplify life Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> did you enter the Environmental Variables?  That would explain your low utilization if you haven't.



entered them, but still at 52% ish.

edit #1 :


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

kaneda said:


> [url]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3805/fhgpukaneda.jpg[/URL]
> 
> joined
> 
> running over my HD5770, had to take the side off my case and up the fan speed to 100% to keep it under 60.



That's weird (your temps).

Here is mine at 70%, closed case.  And the CPU is at 100% in WCG so there's plenty of heat around.  Not to mention I have an i7 crunching at 100% right next to it.










sneekypeet said:


> The reason I said 470 CP was this. My card at a used price of $275 does just about 12K ppd with a little OC and little effort. I fold one card and it never goes over 72*. Now you can buy two or three of those, and just outpace it with two, and have more heat, or just have one killer PPD maker, and simplify life Just my 2 pennies.



That sounds like a very good strategy.  I'll def. keep you guys posted as to when I'm ready to buy.  For now the opinions is what I'm looking for.  Keep'em coming


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's weird (your temps).
> 
> Here is mine at 70%, closed case.  And the CPU is at 100% in WCG so there's plenty of heat around.  Not to mention I have an i7 crunching at 100% right next to it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Capture108984.jpg




well, since switching to the console client ive somehow lost performance. XD so its back down to 60% and 50 C XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The reason I said 470 CP was this. My card at a used price of $275 does just about 12K ppd with a little OC and little effort. I fold one card and it never goes over 72*. Now you can buy two or three of those, and just outpace it with two, and have more heat, or just have one killer PPD maker, and simplify life Just my 2 pennies.





kaneda said:


> well, since switching to the console client ive somehow lost performance. XD so its back down to 60% and 50 C XD



hmm weird that your temps were that high.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm weird that your temps were that high.



well it never went past 63.
 i just dont like my gpu running over or around 60 ever.

on the other hand, im using the stock cooler (HIS)

will replace with aftermarket later. when i can spare the coin.

edit: i think i prefer the console version and it using less, it lets my have full HD playback accelerated without any jittering like i did when i had the gpu client on full blast before(sys tray one)


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you guys notice that mmaakk posted a 610 pt wu on the 3 am update?


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

Blasting the fan on 100% for a while seems to have cleared it a bit, back at 55% fan speed and its 46C 
Must have been dusty


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Did you guys notice that mmaakk posted a 610 pt wu on the 3 am update?



No I didn't.  This could be a good thing. 

But I also noticed that El Fiendo hasn't posted anything for 24 hours.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 3, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> No I didn't.  This could be a good thing.
> 
> But I also noticed that El Fiendo hasn't posted anything for 24 hours.



El Fiendo is folding under Stanhemi in honor of Stan


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> El Fiendo is folding under Stanhemi in honor of Stan



  'Nuff said


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm weird that your temps were that high.



That was with the highest ambient room temp so far this spring. It was 34C at the time of that reading


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That was with the highest ambient room temp so far this spring. It was 34C at the time of that reading



running the dnet@home GPU client through boinc. its taking about 85-97% , fan has to be  at 100% and the overdrive OC disabled. ot it goes into the 70's.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2010)

Picked up this baby today at my local CL for (eat your heart out Chad) $250






Sorry DD, I'm keeping this baby


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Picked up this baby today at my local CL for (eat your heart out Chad) $250
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/PNY GTX470.jpg
> 
> Sorry DD, I'm keeping this baby



Sweet deal, I have to say that is surely the cheapest to date though.
Now man up and clock it to like 750 core


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Sweet deal, I have to say that is surely the cheapest to date though.
> Now man up and clock it to like 750 core



In due time brother man

Post your clocks so I have an idea


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> In due time brother man
> 
> Post your clocks so I have an idea



hers is at 750ish core on stock volts. Thats whats folding, didn't mess with the memory much.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> hers is at 750ish core on stock volts. Thats whats folding, didn't mess with the memory much.




Got it, looks like hers is a vanilla version so mine should not have any problems getting there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

good grab bogmali


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

This is still not stopping me from having 12 threads at 100% all day for WCG and a 5770 at 100% for F@H mostly all day, just turned off for sleeping.  Trust me, it's not pleasant though.

105ºF


----------



## msgclb (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is still not stopping me from having 12 threads at 100% all day for WCG and a 5770 at 100% for F@H mostly all day, just turned off for sleeping.  Trust me, it's not pleasant though.
> 
> 105ºF
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/Capture124.jpg



Congrats on your excellent weather. My 'Feels Like' is only 99ºF. I've shut down two i7 rigs until the sun goes down but I still have 7 clients running FAH that includes one i7 running SMP2 A3. I've also got 24 cores running WCG. When I get my electric bill for this month I might have to declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Congrats on your excellent weather. My 'Feels Like' is only 99ºF. I've shut down two i7 rigs until the sun goes down but I still have 7 clients running FAH that includes one i7 running SMP2 A3. I've also got 24 cores running WCG. When I get my electric bill for this month I might have to declare bankruptcy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/FAH-2010-06-05-WeatherOKC-1.jpg



 Yeah this heat is just horrible.  I refuse to go out while it's this hot, seriously


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is still not stopping me from having 12 threads at 100% all day for WCG and a 5770 at 100% for F@H mostly all day, just turned off for sleeping.  Trust me, it's not pleasant though.
> 
> 105ºF
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/Capture124.jpg



I have to hand to to all you folks that live east of the dry-line.  Keeping those rigs crunching and folding in that humid heat is a severe strain.  We've had that rarest of rare events here in the SF Bay Area -- humid weather.  On Friday when I went to work I found myself sitting on the train sweating.  I go to work really early and I usually have to wear a light jacket even in the summer.  I thought I was getting sick!  I had down-clock my i7 rig when I got home.  Core temps were through the roof.  

Again, mucho respect from me to all of you in those hot and humid places.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I have to hand to to all you folks that live east of the dry-line.  Keeping those rigs crunching and folding in that humid heat is a severe strain.  We've had that rarest of rare events here in the SF Bay Area -- humid weather.  On Friday when I went to work I found myself sitting on the train sweating.  I go to work really early and I usually have to wear a light jacket even in the summer.  I thought I was getting sick!  I had down-clock my i7 rig when I got home.  Core temps were through the roof.
> 
> Again, mucho respect from me to all of you in those hot and humid places.



Thanks bro, you have no idea what I go through man.  It gets so hot during the day in here that when i get home my room is burning.  During the weekends I mostly stay home in the day (hence why ) so I keep the a/c kicking so the room stays cool.  However while I'm gone, my mother doesn't do the same


----------



## hat (Jun 7, 2010)

You _might_ see bigger nubmers coming from me in the coming days.

I bought a thought to be broken 9800GX2 off a friend for $17. He said he would play a game for a few minutes and it would artifact. I took the card apart, cleaned it, replaced the thermal paste with MX2 and pieced it back together today. I am waiting to get the adaptor I just bought off of someone today. If all goes well, the artifacting was a mere overheating issue, and I can use this beast... if not, I have an expensive paperweight and an adaptor I may use in the distant future.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

hat said:


> You _might_ see bigger nubmers coming from me in the coming days.
> 
> I bought a thought to be broken 9800GX2 off a friend for $17. He said he would play a game for a few minutes and it would artifact. I took the card apart, cleaned it, replaced the thermal paste with MX2 and pieced it back together today. I am waiting to get the adaptor I just bought off of someone today. If all goes well, the artifacting was a mere overheating issue, and I can use this beast... if not, I have an expensive paperweight and an adaptor I may use in the distant future.



I have a GX2 in a buddies rig that I lent.  I really feel like getting that card back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys, I will have a GX2 up and folding tonight


----------



## hat (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wondering... if the GX2 is still borked, is it possible to salvage the board with the PCI-E lane and use that only, removing the other board and the SLI bridge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

hat said:


> Just wondering... if the GX2 is still borked, is it possible to salvage the board with the PCI-E lane and use that only, removing the other board and the SLI bridge?



hmm not sure.  I remember a while back I had some issues with my GX2 and I read somewhere something similar, but that was about a year ago so I wouldn't remember bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I will have a GX2 up and folding tonight



Folks, this hasn't happened yet as I have to get a card for my buddy.  I was just thinking of giving him a 5770 of mine for the GX2 and putting my single 5770 to fold, and the GX2 in the other rig.  I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2010)

Good move CP, it'll net you 12K-13K depending of WU. My second one is going back online this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Good move CP, it'll net you 12K-13K depending of WU. My second one is going back online this weekend.


 Yeah, thing is I won't be able to run my c/f anymore, but maybe I can just run the GX2 in my main rig?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2010)

You guys are going to hate me for asking this again, but what about the same OCZ 500w PSU (Mod StreamX 36A combined on the 12v) with a GTX 285 instead of the GTX 280 still paired with a stock i7 860? 

The TDP is down to 183w with the 285 over the 236w of the GTX 280, so I should be just fine now right? 

Basically the coworker that was supposed to buy this rig is not going to anymore, so I want to have it crunch and fold while I find another buyer. I think it might be easier to sell with a 5870 though (which has a similar TDP) but that means no Folding in the mean time, just WCG. 

Thanks for the help again!


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 10, 2010)

You should be fine with the PSU Dub. I have a GTX285 on an Antec 500W PSU with a corei5 OC to 3.8GHZ and it folds 24/7 with no problems....


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2010)

^ Thanks for the first hand experience. Of the top of your head do you know what the total amperage on the 12v rails is available on your PSU? I checked all the current 500w Antec PSUs and they all are within 1A of what my OCZ says its capable of- seems like I am good to go


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure with out pulling it out of the case. It's been working fine for me almost 6 months now. I even had my GTX295 on it for about 2 weeks and never had a problem with it. All it does is fold, no games or anything else just folds 24/7...


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2010)

Got it, thanks again Bill.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 10, 2010)

I had to post this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2010)

This message is addressed to Buck, but it applies to all.

Buck, you had asked for a case with more than 7 expansion slots some time ago.  With the heat load that "we" put into our cases, something outside of the norm is needed.  I think I found such a case, and it's on sale at the egg right now.  At $150, it's still expensive, (Actually, is it expensive?  It comes with all the fans you need, so there are no additional costs.) but what you get may be the best heat shedding case ever, IMHO.  I've always thought that a case should be pressurized, not under a vacuum, and this case is very pressurized.  This review shows a stunning drop in temperatures, WITH THE FANS ON LOW SPEED.  Also, it has 8 expansion slots specifically for those who have 4 dual slot GPU's.  This review over at SPCR shows that it is also quiet.  I think this might be the case that can run multi-GPU's keeping them cool with the cover on and keep the noise down.  With the case being pressurized, assuming direct exhaust design, the GPU fans don't have to spin as fast to move the same amount of air, so the fan speeds can be set lower and thereby reducing the noise level. (How else do you explain the lower GPU temps at idle in that review?) Also, there is no "heat pollution" from one GPU to the next, that is, in a normal tower case, the heat from the bottom GPU and successive GPU's travels up and across the GPU's above them, especially if they are not direct exhausting.  

As someone who has studied heat transfer, blowing (not pulling) the air in the direction that heat travels, (up) and putting the hottest items at the top of the case so that the heat is removed from the case as quickly as possible, this case is the best design I have seen yet for quiet, efficient heat removal of a power user's system.  This is not a case with a bunch of fans.  This is a case designed by someone who understands heat transfer.  (could have done better with the HDD's though)

I'm drooling.  I need to win the lottery.  Oh, wait, do I need to buy a ticket?  I get these e-mails telling me I've won......

Edit:  Did find a caveat.  With a full system, all the weight is at the top, setting up a potentially tipsy case.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This message is addressed to Buck, but it applies to all.
> 
> Buck, you had asked for a case with more than 7 expansion slots some time ago.  With the heat load that "we" put into our cases, something outside of the norm is needed.  I think I found such a case, and it's on sale at the egg right now.  At $150, it's still expensive, (Actually, is it expensive?  It comes with all the fans you need, so there are no additional costs.) but what you get may be the best heat shedding case ever, IMHO.  I've always thought that a case should be pressurized, not under a vacuum, and this case is very pressurized.  This review shows a stunning drop in temperatures, WITH THE FANS ON LOW SPEED.  Also, it has 8 expansion slots specifically for those who have 4 dual slot GPU's.  This review over at SPCR shows that it is also quiet.  I think this might be the case that can run multi-GPU's keeping them cool with the cover on and keep the noise down.  With the case being pressurized, assuming direct exhaust design, the GPU fans don't have to spin as fast to move the same amount of air, so the fan speeds can be set lower and thereby reducing the noise level. (How else do you explain the lower GPU temps at idle in that review?) Also, there is no "heat pollution" from one GPU to the next, that is, in a normal tower case, the heat from the bottom GPU and successive GPU's travels up and across the GPU's above them, especially if they are not direct exhausting.
> 
> ...



That's the most unconventional case that I think I've ever seen. It's 6" longer (26") than what my shelving system can hold. I'd have to move my shelves out from the wall several inches. The positioning of the motherboard and PSU would take time to get use too. The review indicates the possibility of using a triple rad. I'd like to see some photos of a rad installation including the pump and the cable routing with all the components installed.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, cases with more than 7 slots? 

Lancool K62 (cheapest most likely, I got mine for $100) - has 8
Lian Li P80  Mine was expensive even when bought used, but these cases are beautiful - has 10
A bunch o Thermaltakes - quite a few of them either have more than 7 PCI slots, or 7 and 'a bit of space' for overhanging cards.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

the lancool k62 is $90 shipped from the egg
LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic ...


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that Raven is a great case, would love to get one if the price were just a little lower.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 11, 2010)

Back in action with a 9800 GTX and a 260. I miss my folding badge


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 12, 2010)

No smp2 downloads for me since 12 pm Friday.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 12, 2010)

Yesterday morning I heard this screeching sound that I thought was the smoke detector going off. It turned out to be from a fan controller. So now I've got a bad rad fan on two of my i7 rigs.

I am considering trying 3 of these San Ace 9G1212H1011 Ultimate 120x38mm Case Fans for one the rigs.

Last night I noticed my back room was unbelievably hot. I started shutting down some rigs so I could get the temperature down when I noticed a Q6600 system was running at 90C. When I finally got to look at that rig I found the CPU fan was dead. Luckily I had something to replace it. I'm now testing it and it is running a good 30C cooler.

What's next?



hertz9753 said:


> No smp2 downloads for me since 12 pm Friday.



I had the same problem. I shut them down because of my heat problems and haven't tried them today.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Guys,

My job is sending me to New York for a week.  So I'll be shutting down. 

I'll be back folding next week.  Take care of the "store" while I'm gone.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2010)

Have a safe trip, hope you get a chance to sneak away from work and explore the big city


----------



## mab1376 (Jun 15, 2010)

why isn't my HD5870 Eyefinity6 supported yet? I have 10.5 drivers installed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 15, 2010)

This seems to be the reason for the SMP2 shortage.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2010)

mab1376 said:


> why isn't my HD5870 Eyefinity6 supported yet? I have 10.5 drivers installed.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36272&stc=1&d=1276572225



Which client where you trying to install?

Directions for ATI card here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212  Don't know if Eyefinity makes a difference.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This seems to be the reason for the SMP2 shortage.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100615/Capture022.jpg



I'm running an A3 core.  It downloaded at 4:40pm Monday, should be done in 7 hours 30 mins.  TPF is 09:00 btw.  PPD 9198, I should should change the client name to GTX.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 15, 2010)

My best A3 was PPD 11500 vs 18500 for the A2. I downloaded and deleted four A3´s today. This i7 will be crunching until that server is up and running again.

Edit: Changed my mind and takes what is served to me. I have to take advantage of the fact that I'm home nursing the rigs. The i7 will be back chunching when I out of town. The chunching is a better self sustained in the sense of not needing to have the internet on all the time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome back mx500torid!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

dont know how im doing today. is it too early to tell?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont know how im doing today. is it too early to tell?



Do you mean this?:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=434074


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you mean this?:
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=434074



That seems a bit low.  Come on Fits, fold with all your hardware for 48 hours straight.  Just tell yourself that it's a benchmark.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah... seems low guys. 

not sure whats up with it. still ironing out the issues. 

i think i need to install linux and get bigadv's going for the 16 threads.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2010)

My powerline link to my garage just went tits up so I have 2 rigs that are down. The i7 920 that is on one has a completed -bigadv upload so it won't show up until tomorrow, have to get some USB wireless adapters first thing.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back mx500torid!



Thanks ! Gonna be small for awhile but got 1  card going. Maybe do more later. Just good to be helping a little again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 16, 2010)

mx500torid said:


> Thanks ! Gonna be small for awhile but got 1  card going. Maybe do more later. Just good to be helping a little again.



Welcome back.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

does everything look about right here???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

well today seems to be alot more productive. 

even though none of the cpus WUs have been accounted for yet i think the gpus are doing ok i guess. still a few more hours to go to know an official PPD.

machine has been folding full bore for almost 36 hours now. 

now, if someone can just tell me if it looks about average or if something seems wrong.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2010)

Fits a little FYI.

Just got HFM.Net in and it shows my 470 @ 795 core does 15K PPD. Stock I do 12-13K.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah... i cannot figure out why though. pissing me off. im running 480s stock with fan at 70% and can barely get 10k.

WTF!?!?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well today seems to be alot more productive.
> 
> even though none of the cpus WUs have been accounted for yet i think the gpus are doing ok i guess. still a few more hours to go to know an official PPD.
> 
> ...



EOC stats has you posting 2444 pts for the last six updates.  If that is only GPU, your looking at 19552 pts per day.  Low for two 480's and very low with four.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

only 2 480s right now... still low though


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

How do you have the priorities set for those GPUs? GPU's should be on low and CPU's on idle. Try to fold with one card at a time and see what the PPD is. I think just like TBBB was saying, you may have found a limitation on that SR-2 board


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah... i cannot figure out why though. pissing me off. im running 480s stock with fan at 70% and can barely get 10k.
> 
> WTF!?!?


The GPU's must be set to a "low" priority in the client settings, otherwise an "idle" setting will result in lower PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The GPU's must be set to a "low" priority in the client settings, otherwise an "idle" setting will result in lower PPD.



But the CPU's only at 90% so it shouldn't matter anyways.  10% of that rig is an amazing amount of processing power


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 10% of that rig is an amazing amount of processing power



True but you also need to take into consideration that he has 2XGTX480 which I think are being starved hence the low PPD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

i had it limited to 85%

upped to 100% now and ppd is down?????? wtf???

perhaps i need to give it a bit to figure out the ppd again


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> True but you also need to take into consideration that he has 2XGTX480 which I think are being starved hence the low PPD



Well, when I tried GPU3 my GTX260 only used 3% of a *AMD X4*.  With CPUs like that 10% should be plenty.

Maybe try the latest drivers Fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

been using the latest drivers since the second they came out. 

gpu0 is all over the place with its load but gpu1 is consistant with 98% load.

whats up with that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

k heres what im trying now..

cpu0 thread 0 = gpu0
cpu0 thread 1 = cpu
cpu0 thread 2 = cpu
cpu0 thread 3 = cpu
cpu0 thread 4 = cpu 
cpu0 thread 5 = cpu
cpu0 thread 6 = cpu
cpu0 thread 7 = cpu
cpu1 thread 0 = gpu1
cpu1 thread 1 = cpu
cpu1 thread 2 = cpu
cpu1 thread 3 = cpu
cpu1 thread 4 = cpu
cpu1 thread 5 = cpu
cpu1 thread 6 = cpu
cpu1 thread 7 = cpu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

better so far....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

update... its up in the 13k range now.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

Fits get a screenie of the "whole" HFM display, I wanna see what credit you're getting on those two -bigadv WUs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

jaysus!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

There you go. That total is including the bonus points for completing it in under 4 days, very nice numbers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

is that good? should be under 4 days im quite sure.

what does this machine compare to in "normal" hardware?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2010)

if you look at the "TPF" column for each CPU, it states 36 and 47 minutes respectively. That is how long your CPU takes to fold 1% of that WU. The Core A3 is amazing because it takes longer to fold but the credit is higher (not sure why). For the Core A2, yours is about normal. 35-36 minute TPFs are average for an overclocked i7.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2010)

ah good i suppose. 

im wondering how this will work with 24 threads when i upgrade cpus.

it will be kinda odd running a VM split across 2 cpus.

3 VMs may be a choir to setup.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2010)

Update for SMP2 available: http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-...smp2-a3-core-is-now-available-for-windows.php


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 23, 2010)

I added my GTX 275 co-op last night, so I should be running about 32k PPD.  Here's a pic of the GPUs that I'm not running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I added my GTX 275 co-op last night, so I should be running about 32k PPD.  Here's a pic of the GPUs that I'm not running.



you better find some rigs for those soon


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you better find some rigs for those soon



I have the rigs, my house and my wallet don't have the power right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I have the rigs, my house and my wallet don't have the power right now.



  I feel you bro, it get's expensive.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I added my GTX 275 co-op last night, so I should be running about 32k PPD.  Here's a pic of the GPUs that I'm not running.



I has a sad.
I have 2 slots with no GPUs to fill them, and you have lots sitting there unused


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I has a sad.
> I have 2 slots with no GPUs to fill them, and you have lots sitting there unused



made me sad too!  I have three slots in my X58 board that can take cards 

On the other hand, I just noticed that slowly but surely I'm racking up some points with my 5770 

So far got 46,794 and I'm not Folding 24/7.  Shutting down a few hours a day.  Wish I had an Nvidia card, these damn ATI cards are just not the right card for folding


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2010)

Still looking for a 750watt psu with sli (4 connectors) capability!  I'm paid up on my vid cards now.  I still have a 280 and a 9800gtx sitting idle.  And I need my 260s right now for serious work,  I can't fold them much for now.  I'm broke until towards end of July,  so take your time for offers.  I also very much want a used gtx280,  but that's getting ahead of myself....  Not much point in US offers,  shipping ect for a psu would make it as expensive as new.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2010)

I've just entered the Rise of Flight community(http://riseofflight.com/en)  Most players have high end geforce cards.  Many 470s and 480s in sli.  I will begin to canvas FAH to them.  I'll try to bring as many of them to TPU as I can.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 26, 2010)

Trying to balance work and folding on my cards.  I want my 4mil badge!  So I'll try to pump out a bit.  Still working,  need to run games,  and graphics apps like cs5,  they crash my comp when folding.  Probably due to the sli hack stuff ect.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I have the rigs, my house and my wallet don't have the power right now.



I have 2 rigs and the wallet for the power. donate a card or 2 to me and i will fold them till death


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2010)

Hertz-

If Ion did not buy that Twin Frozr I sure will  What Galaxy card is that with the dual fans?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have 2 rigs and the wallet for the power. donate a card or 2 to me and i will fold them till death



I will pm you tomorrow.



theonedub said:


> Hertz-
> 
> If Ion did not buy that Twin Frozr I sure will  What Galaxy card is that with the dual fans?



How do you know about that?  I can't find anything about the Galaxy card online.  It uses 2.5 slots.  Some pics.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I will pm you tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know about that?  I can't find anything about the Galaxy card online.  It uses 2.5 slots.  Some pics.



Oh, its a 275? I would not have guessed that  2.5 slots would not fit in my folding rig with a second 275, although with that cooler I bet I could run it with the temps well into the 90s without issues- maybe into the 100s. 

As for the Frozr, I caught wind of the sale in one of the other threads. I think Ion was too excited not to mention it  If for any reason he passes though, I would def add it to my folding rig and retire one of my 275s for the summer.

I see we both run dual 275s and use the same PSU too


----------



## johnspack (Jun 26, 2010)

Hertz,  if you have an old 280 kicking around,  please hang on to it for a bit.  I would kill for one....


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Theonedub--I may be buying it, since I can't run any DC projects any more I'm planning on picking it up and loaning it out to a friend so he can fold on it for me--he has a spare slot in his P5K-E and has offered to fold on any cards that I can provide and will fit in his system


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Theonedub--I may be buying it, since I can't run any DC projects any more I'm planning on picking it up and loaning it out to a friend so he can fold on it for me--he has a spare slot in his P5K-E and has offered to fold on any cards that I can provide and will fit in his system



Ohh, It slipped my mind completely about your DC situation  

Hertz offered the card to you, so its your call. If the offer was somehow passed on to me I would def be folding on it


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ohh, It slipped my mind completely about your DC situation
> 
> Hertz offered the card to you, so its your call. If the offer was somehow passed on to me I would def be folding on it



I just need to double-check with him later that he'd be willing to "foster" it, and if so I'll be buying it.  There wouldn't be much point in me having it since my GTX260 is already running idle


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

I just joined the team .


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> I just joined the team .



Welcome!


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you it is also going on another computer and I will be using BONIC on that as well .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard trickson. Ah, running both DC projects. Don't you just love dual-wielding?


----------



## Bow (Jun 27, 2010)

hey everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome aboard trickson. Ah, running both DC projects. Don't you just love dual-wielding?



Isn't it great?


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Isn't it great?



Yes . I am getting the other computer setup now . My mom and dad did a number on it too . But with some love and care it will be up and running really soon .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2010)

Bow said:


> hey everyone


Sup Bow, howya been?


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2010)

Yayyy!  Today I will pass 4 mil!  Finally!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Yayyy!  Today I will pass 4 mil!  Finally!



Good job bro


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2010)

Now the bad news...  high temps have hit,  upto 120f in my apt.  I can't afford ac this month,  so I'll have to back down to the 55nm card.  The 65nm one is going over 80c even at night when it's cool here.  Didn't want to see it's daytime temps....  We have bizarre temps here for Canada.  It'll be over by the end of August!
Edit:  dam,  looky at the nice 4mil badge I'm sporting!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, cases with more than 7 slots?
> 
> Lancool K62 (cheapest most likely, I got mine for $100) - has 8
> Lian Li P80  Mine was expensive even when bought used, but these cases are beautiful - has 10
> A bunch o Thermaltakes - quite a few of them either have more than 7 PCI slots, or 7 and 'a bit of space' for overhanging cards.





p_o_s_pc said:


> the lancool k62 is $90 shipped from the egg
> LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic ...



The K62 is the Shell Shocker this morning.  Although it shows 5 stars for 176 reviews, make sure you read the lows reviews.
The K62 makes my point of how "just a bunch of fans" doesn't work.  It has 1-140mm intake fan which tries to feed 2-140mm and 1-120mm exhaust fans, the PSU fan, and any direct exhausting GPU fan(s).  It doesn't add up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys, posted this over at the Tech Assistance thread, please help.  Thanks.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1944903&postcount=860


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, thanks to bogmali, I got two 8800 GTS's up and folding for the team


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2010)

wow... surprised myself today.

folded 8 hours on 1 machine, cpus only, and did pretty well. 

~47k pts today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow... surprised myself today.
> 
> folded 8 hours on 1 machine, cpus only, and did pretty well.
> 
> ...



That's mighty impressive Steve


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's mighty impressive Steve



+1 on that.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, thanks to bogmali, I got two 8800 GTS's up and folding for the team



Awesome!

I have basically a new 8800GTS (GTS250) coming to fold


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 8, 2010)

*Hey wassup guys...*
Been out of it for the last several months..
I see I finally broke 6 million points (GREAT)...
Looks like the rest of the team has been folding their a$$$$ off also....
*GOOD JOB GUYS*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

@ion

I like these little cards so far, 2nd time I try out nvidia.  

@TeXBill

I just recently started folding but only with a 5770 at first.  Now that I got some green to fold with I should really start to fold my ass off   CONGRATS ON YOUR SIX MLLION POINTS!


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 8, 2010)

> I just recently started folding but only with a 5770 at first. Now that I got some green to fold with I should really start to fold my ass off  CONGRATS ON YOUR SIX MLLION POINTS!


Welcome and thanks we need all the help we can get on the team...
Goodluck


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2010)

Warning:  The Zotac 9800GT that Newegg has on sale on their latest E-Blast is 128 bit, not 256bit.  I would think that would greatly affect F@H performance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks texbill.  Look at my sig, helping as much as I can.  Looking to expand my folding a bit in the future as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

So both cards stay under 60ºc load, i7 is under 70ºc load at it's hottest time of the day.  Good to go I would say   Now I should add a 3rd 8800


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2010)

what are you cooling your i7 with?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are you cooling your i7 with?



Megashadow.  Single Scythe 110CFM in push.  Right now hottest core is about 58-59ºc.  This cooler is what made me sell my WC loop, it's amazing!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Megashadow.  Single Scythe 110CFM in push.  Right now hottest core is about 58-59ºc.  This cooler is what made me sell my WC loop, it's amazing!



almost makes my WCing look like shit. my hottest core is also 59c but my i7 is at 3.9ghz@1.27v so alittle higher heat load but not much. how much noise does that Scythe 110CFM fan put out? 
my yate loons on the rads are really quiet,almost peaceful


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> almost makes my WCing look like shit. my hottest core is also 59c but my i7 is at 3.9ghz@1.27v so alittle higher heat load but not much. how much noise does that Scythe 110CFM fan put out?
> my yate loons on the rads are really quiet,almost peaceful



Not much, I mean i can't really tell.  I got that, two 8800's with fans at full blast, then my X6 a well.  It's noisy in the room.  But that single fan is not bad at all.  Your WC loop seems to be performing very good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not much, I mean i can't really tell.  I got that, two 8800's with fans at full blast, then my X6 a well.  It's noisy in the room.  But that single fan is not bad at all.  Your WC loop seems to be performing very good.



after the new fans and pump also lapping the block i'm pleased with it but still want lower. If i ever get a job i am going to replace the rads and block. Then with the rads and block i have now grab a T-line and a cheap pump and watercool my other rig.

I know what its like to have alot of fans running on video cards  sure isn't silent 

noise isn't bad for me anymore now that i have water on the i7 and replaced the 2k RPM 80mm's on the GPU with some 900RPM fans and lowered the fan speed on the X2 rig to 700RPMs 
your temps look great for air cooling.

wow that was a long post that wasn't even at all in order


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> after the new fans and pump also lapping the block i'm pleased with it but still want lower. If i ever get a job i am going to replace the rads and block. Then with the rads and block i have now grab a T-line and a cheap pump and watercool my other rig.
> 
> I know what its like to have alot of fans running on video cards  sure isn't silent
> 
> ...



I've been nothing but pleased with the Mega since I bought it. I can bench at 4.635GHz HTT on at 1.4-1.5v and temps don't go over 84-85ºc. 

I am going water on my X6 rig soon, we'll see how that goes.  I just miss WC too much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

The twins running.  Thanks bog


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2010)

imagine how well that cooler would work without its winter coat still on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> imagine how well that cooler would work without its winter coat still on



 Bro I dusted both of my rigs like three weeks ago and left them spotless.  There's nothing I can do about it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2010)

It happens here too, just couldnt pass up the comment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It happens here too, just couldnt pass up the comment.



Don't worry, I had a heck of a laugh from that comment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now I should add a 3rd 8800



eh, Buck has one for sale...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> eh, Buck has one for sale...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



you too, huh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> you too, huh?



I got these with huge help from Bogmali, def. can't jump on peet's till I am able to finish off my deal with bogmali.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 9, 2010)

*Wow*



> almost makes my WCing look like shit. my hottest core is also 59c but my i7 is at 3.9ghz@1.27v so alittle higher heat load but not much. how much noise does that Scythe 110CFM fan put out?
> my yate loons on the rads are really quiet,almost peaceful


My i7 DO OC to 4.0GHZ Volts are 1.33v 24/7 is running 43C max with folding SMP style.
That is with a EVGA 295GTX in the loop also. 
I got the D5 pump, 4 scythe slipstream 120mm fans, Feser XChanger Quad Extreme dual pass rad, cpu block is a heatkiller CU, waterblock is a DD Version2.
Now the room is air conditioned to a frosty 78F @ all times.
That helps alot on the cooling


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> My i7 DO OC to 4.0GHZ Volts are 1.33v 24/7 is running 43C max with folding SMP style.
> That is with a EVGA 295GTX in the loop also.
> I got the D5 pump, 4 scythe slipstream 120mm fans, Feser XChanger Quad Extreme dual pass rad, cpu block is a heatkiller CU, waterblock is a DD Version2.
> Now the room is air conditioned to a frosty 78F @ all times.
> That helps a alot on the cooling



Your rad and CPU block kills mine. So i see what i need to do to get better temps.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 9, 2010)

anyone know how to monitor F@H in OSX?

oh and watch my results over the next 2 weeks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 9, 2010)

xnay on the request. 

stupid me failed to actually look. 

fahmon has OSX version.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 9, 2010)

> Your rad and CPU block kills mine. So i see what i need to do to get better temps.


I have all of that in a Antec Skeleton case which is wide open to all that cool air, that helps also.
Building an AMD 1055T hexacore now, just putting the finishing touches on it.
It has 2 Sapphire 4850 X2 GPU's. 
Haven't started on the OC yet.... letting it break in @ stock settings..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> My i7 DO OC to 4.0GHZ Volts are 1.33v 24/7 is running 43C max with folding SMP style.
> That is with a EVGA 295GTX in the loop also.
> I got the D5 pump, 4 scythe slipstream 120mm fans, Feser XChanger Quad Extreme dual pass rad, cpu block is a heatkiller CU, waterblock is a DD Version2.
> Now the room is air conditioned to a frosty 78F @ all times.
> That helps alot on the cooling



What does your loop consist of bro, that's some sick cooling!


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 9, 2010)

CPU, GPU and back to Rad...
It's all in the system specs..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> CPU, GPU and back to Rad...
> It's all in the system specs..



Maybe I'm missing it, but I only see the rad   Is it me, or is the rest of the stuff not there


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 9, 2010)

> Maybe I'm missing it, but I only see the rad  Is it me, or is the rest of the stuff not there


you were right updated it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe I'm missing it, but I only see the rad   Is it me, or is the rest of the stuff not there



he posted this already 


> I got the D5 pump, 4 scythe slipstream 120mm fans, Feser XChanger Quad Extreme dual pass rad, cpu block is a heatkiller CU, waterblock is a DD Version2.


i think that about tells you everything you need to know


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be glad when ATI cards can fold better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> you were right updated it.



  Nice setup, I used to have a 480 with a D5 on my i7.  I had the Apogee GTZ Waterblock though.



p_o_s_pc said:


> he posted this already
> 
> i think that about tells you everything you need to know



Sorry 



TeXBill said:


> I will be glad when ATI cards can fold better.



Me too, I have two 5770's that would gladly fold if they actually did good.  I couldn't even get WU's last time I tried to fold with one.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2010)

Deffo time for another dusting CP....I should probably disassembly the GTX260 to dust it.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Deffo time for another dusting CP....I should probably disassembly the GTX260 to dust it.....



I use my buddies A/C compressor, it's powerful enough to dust out and clean video cards without disassembling.   But I wait till temps start to hurt a lot, if not I'd have to do it every week


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I use my buddies A/C compressor, it's powerful enough to dust out and clean video cards without disassembling.   But I wait till temps start to hurt a lot, if not I'd have to do it every week



  What's the psi on that compressor?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What's the psi on that compressor?



I'm not sure, maybe I'm throwing a number out of my ass, but 500psi? Ugh, i'll check when I see him at work tomorrow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 9, 2010)

anything more that 130psi will blow things apart. 

40psi is resonable for cleaning pc parts but 30psi would be better.

anyone know when the next update is?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> anything more that 130psi will blow things apart.
> 
> 40psi is resonable for cleaning pc parts but 30psi would be better.
> 
> anyone know when the next update is?



Yeah then I obviously didn't remember the number right.  I'll get the specs of it tomorrow if I remember.  I know it works great on PC components 

Not sure on the last update, but it was HUGE!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2010)

78 % of a 2684 (62.000 points) down the drain. I Ctrl +C it to install wireless and when I restarted it it didn't pick up my passkey and hence it is only worth 8300 points, it said that my shut down was improper.I tried to restart it a couple of times but still no pass key. Not happy, back to crunching, sorry folders.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> 78 % of a 2684 (62.000 points) down the drain. I Ctrl +C it to install wireless and when I restarted it it didn't pick up my passkey and hence it is only worth 8300 points, it said that my shut down was improber.I tried to restart it a couple of times but still no pass key. Not happy, back to crunching, sorry folders.



That sucks dude Hey next time just suspend it and then you can do whatever you want. Do you have the back up scripts enabled? I tried getting my other 2 i7's to fold -bigadv via Windows SMP but somehow only one works. Will have to go back to VM:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Hey next time just suspend it


 How do I do that? Would that have worked during a restart of the PC? Just in case I want to try something stupid again.

It backs up and restarted where I shut it down, just without the passkey.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Megashadow.  Single Scythe 110CFM in push.  Right now hottest core is about 58-59ºc.  This cooler is what made me sell my WC loop, it's amazing!



Megashadow is no longer in production. I think I'll wait until ProlimaTech Makes a CPU cooler with racing stripes.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> How do I do that?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That sucks dude Hey next time just suspend it and then you can do whatever you want. Do you have the back up scripts enabled? I tried getting my other 2 i7's to fold -bigadv via Windows SMP but somehow only one works. Will have to go back to VM:shadedshu



I tried to get my i7 920 air cooled rig to fold -bigadv via Windows SMP but soon realized that it wasn't going to be fast enough. According to this Mini-Guide a 920 has to run at least 3.8GHz @ -smp 8 but the heat here is killing me. I put it back on A3.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Megashadow is no longer in production. I think I'll wait until ProlimaTech Makes a CPU cooler with racing stripes.



like this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

@msg

Really?  They still make the regular one though right?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2010)

bogmali said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100709/VM.jpg



ahh, but I'm/was running Windows XP 32 bit SMP, not VM.....


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> like this?





Chicken Patty said:


> @msg
> 
> Really?  They still make the regular one though right?



Regular one I don't know but the ProlimaTech Super Mega Heatsink CPU Cooler just might be what the doctor ordered! I'm waiting for the reviews.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 9, 2010)

Here ya go...
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10896&Itemid=22
crap review is coming that was just a link to pic of it with the news...
Sorry about that...


----------



## bogmali (Jul 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> ahh, but I'm/was running Windows XP 32 bit SMP, not VM.....



I thought you were using VM when you said CTRL C from this post:



mstenholm said:


> I Ctrl +C it to install wireless and when I restarted it it didn't pick up my passkey and hence it is only worth 8300 points, it said that my shut down was improper.I tried to restart it a couple of times but still no pass key. Not happy, back to crunching, sorry folders.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2010)

It seems like there are no safe way to shut it down but thanks for trying to help Bogmali. I gone back to -advmethods and dropped the -bigadv. The difference is that the first only takes 5 hours and that long I can wait to shut it down. The points difference to a 6012 is less then 2000 PPD but at least the potential lose is maximum 3500 points, not 62000.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 10, 2010)

fired up a gtx260 tonight. should start making us some points again soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2010)

am i doing ok today?

cant check my stats right now...


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 10, 2010)

64.4k in last 24 hours Fits.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> am i doing ok today?
> 
> cant check my stats right now...



You're at 57,202 pts for the day on EOC, with one update to go.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work Fits. It that only the SR2 rig running? If so, how many GPU's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2010)

1 sr2 with 2 5680s @ 4.4ghz.

no gpus

and only -smp


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1 sr2 with 2 5680s @ 4.4ghz.
> 
> no gpus
> 
> and only -smp



I am extremely jealous.  With the Q6600, i7 860, GTX260, GTS250, and C2D P8600 I'm at about 35-40k tops 

I wish I could afford a setup like that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2010)

not trying to brag here but i will have 2 more sr2s running mid next week. 

should make a great contribution to the cause/team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

Compared to what fit is doing, crap, but I made the top 20 for like the first time ever in folding on this update


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Compared to what fit is doing, crap, but I made the top 20 for like the first time ever in folding on this update



The house serves nice pie as well but the slices are getting small these days unless your are running 2x8x4.4 GHz SMP. Good job both of you.

I saw a new LED on my MB today - 60-80 C warning for the CPU. We had 34 C (93 F) today. I wonder if I can sneak my self to a very small piece of pie for the hard work


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2010)

My production is going to be cut to half until Thursday next week when the electrical sockets are back up and running at work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Will the next update go on todays points or go on tomorrows?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Will the next update go on todays points or go on tomorrows?



should be late today.  meaning today's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2010)

So I should be over 100k for the day


----------



## msgclb (Jul 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> So I should be over 100k for the day



I believe FreeDC has made its last update for today but time will tell.







EOC will have one more update at midnight.





Nice going Fits.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I was able to maintain top 20 for the whole day. These 8800 twins are doing a great job.    Maybe I should add a 5770 in my other rig to fold


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2010)

I have some investigating going on as to why I could only amass 14K points today when I still have the following folding:

1. GTX470 = 13K
2. HD5970 =   4K
3. (2) GTX285 = 16K-17K
4. (2) GTX260 = 14K
5. (4) GTS250 = 22K
6. (2) i7 920 (1-bigadv, 1-SMP)

Not sure where my points went


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I have some investigating going on as to why I could only amass 14K points today when I still have the following folding:
> 
> 1. GTX470 = 13K
> 2. HD5970 =   4K
> ...



You checked to make sure all those components were actually folding?  Like a rig could have locked up or something you get me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2010)

not sure if im averaging what i should be...

i have 
6 x5680s at 4.4ghz (smp)(72threads)
1 gtx285 
1 gtx480

but i do like the looks of what i achieved today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not sure if im averaging what i should be...
> 
> i have
> 6 x5680s at 4.4ghz (smp)(72threads)
> ...



Almost 100k in a day bro, I would be very happy as well


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2010)

any idea why my folding badge disappeared?

EDIT: it seems everyone is missing theirs right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> any idea why my folding badge disappeared?
> 
> EDIT: it seems everyone is missing theirs right now.



Can't get mine yet, so can't confirm.  But you are right, can't see anybody elses neither.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I have some investigating going on as to why I could only amass 14K points today when I still have the following folding:
> 
> 1. GTX470 = 13K
> 2. HD5970 =   4K
> ...



For 3 days it looks like you've put up about the same numbers.



Day  	Points  	WUs
07.10.10  	14,875  	25
07.09.10 	22,559 	34
07.08.10 	19,170 	28
From the hourly production it sure looks you have a few cards consistently putting up points.



Time  	Points  	WUs
07.11, 12am 	2,344 	4
07.10, 9pm 	1,833 	3
07.10, 6pm 	1,733 	3
07.10, 3pm 	1,833 	3
07.10, 12pm 	2,344 	4
07.10, 9am 	1,733 	3
07.10, 6am 	1,833 	3
07.10, 3am 	1,222 	2
07.10, 12am 	1,833 	3


----------



## msgclb (Jul 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> any idea why my folding badge disappeared?
> 
> EDIT: it seems everyone is missing theirs right now.



Sunday?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

BOGMALI

You just got a huge 68k point update.  Maybe those were the pending points?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 11, 2010)

I have rearranged my setup. Since I never use SLI I removed one 275 and installed my 8800GTS into the x4 slot in my MB. Now the remaining 275 can *breathe* and both cards can fold. When it gets up to 98F today I will run them both and see how bad the temps get. Looks like a huge improvement though already. 



msgclb said:


> Sunday?



Seems like someone asks every couple weeks or so, huh?  Msg is correct, all F@H badges disappear on Sunday, probably b/c of updates on their side.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 12, 2010)

BAH!

SOOOOO close.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> BAH!
> 
> SOOOOO close.
> 
> ...



That's messed up :shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BOGMALI
> 
> You just got a huge 68k point update.  Maybe those were the pending points?



That was for my -bigadv uploading yesterday. 

I've figured it out, GPU3 client used on a non-Fermi card will stop folding after it's done with the current WU. I had the -oneunit flag and no -advmethods in order to get the fah15 core WU's. Switched back to GPU2 with -advmethods flag so everything should be OK (minus 4 rigs that won't be back online until Thursday).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

At least you figured it out bro


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone have a GTX460 on the way to test its F@H performance?????? Come on, you know you want to do it.  "Take" one for the team!

Any idea if the additional ROPs that come with the 1GB version makes a F@H difference?

It looks like the GTX 460 is what I've been hoping for.  GTX285 performance with less power consumption than the 260/216.

On another note, local CL has 2 of these for sale.  Too bad for him that he waited until the GTX460's are out.  He wants $200 each.


----------



## KieX (Jul 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone have a GTX460 on the way to test its F@H performance?????? Come on, you know you want to do it.  "Take" one for the team!
> 
> Any idea if the additional ROPs that come with the 1GB version makes a F@H difference?
> 
> ...



Waiting to see how they perform too.. if they're good enough I'll swap my 2 275's for 3 of those on my folding rig.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That was for my -bigadv uploading yesterday.
> 
> I've figured it out, GPU3 client used on a non-Fermi card will stop folding after it's done with the current WU. I had the -oneunit flag and no -advmethods in order to get the fah15 core WU's. Switched back to GPU2 with -advmethods flag so everything should be OK (minus 4 rigs that won't be back online until Thursday).



What's the difference between -oneunit and -pause?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone have a GTX460 on the way to test its F@H performance?????? Come on, you know you want to do it.  "Take" one for the team!
> 
> Any idea if the additional ROPs that come with the 1GB version makes a F@H difference?
> 
> ...



thebluebumblebee please "Take" one for the team!

I'd bet your questions are being asked in all of the folding forums. Google found a few of them but so far no answers. I don't no which version of the GTX 460 I'm going to get but I've put it on my priority buy list.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 12, 2010)

Just to update,  my production will probably be low until Sept.  Heat and current project needs.  I'd normally fold overnight on my 280,  but it gets too hot.  Project requires non sli,  so I had to pull a 260 and put in my 280.  If anyone in Canada knows where I could get a cheap psu at the end of the month that could power at least 2 260s safely,  please let me know.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2010)

msgclb said:


> thebluebumblebee please "Take" one for the team!



If I could, I would.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 13, 2010)

Again,  an update,  up here in Canada,  apparently renters have no rights.  I was forced into 2 months of slave labour to restore my apt to about 60 years ago.  My landlord held an eviction notice over my head for over 2 months.  I'm on a fixed income,  I couldn't fight back.  I had to do the work,  and now my right arm is damaged.  I'm looking at multiple operations to fix it.  My landlord denies any responsibility.  I was already disabled,  now I can't use my right arm.  Does any of this sound right?  Now I can't talk to him about my AC,  so I can't fold.  Isn't Canada fun!


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok Iam back and folding and Crunching for TPU
Folding under: Bow
Crunching: BowHunt3r, Bow was to short.

I have to get my 8800gt going still, and I have a gtx280 that is not working to well but maybe it will fold, have to put it in and try.


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2010)

Buck thanks again for your help  

The 260 is holding at 73.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone have a GTX460 on the way to test its F@H performance?????? Come on, you know you want to do it.  "Take" one for the team!
> 
> .



I just ordered one - MSI Cyclone 768 MB, but don't expect to receive it before beginning of next week. I will update with PPD as soon I have it running.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I just ordered one - MSI Cyclone 768 MB, but don't expect to receive it before beginning of next week. I will update with PPD as soon I have it running.



Yay!

I'm considering one of these.....if PPD is anything like gaming performance, I think it'll e the PPD/$ champion


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'm considering one of these.....if PPD is anything like gaming performance, I think it'll e the PPD/$ champion



I'm hoping so plus my GB 260 OC is running a tad warm @ 70% fan speed (69-74 C) freshly cleaned.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I'm hoping so plus my GB 260 OC is running a tad warm @ 70% fan speed (69-74 C) freshly cleaned.



Those are fine temps, my GTS250 and GTX260 are both folding away at 75c right now.....


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys,

39 days before China Folding passes by us. We need to step it up guys. I understand its summer and we have our rigs down, but lets give these guys a good fight!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> 39 days before China Folding passes by us. We need to step it up guys. I understand its summer and we have our rigs down, but lets give these guys a good fight!!



Ay-ay Sir. See my last update


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

my contribution will return on the next update 

got some new rigs running. pics in a min


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> 39 days before China Folding passes by us. We need to step it up guys. I understand its summer and we have our rigs down, but lets give these guys a good fight!!



I even added two 8800's during the Miami Summer, maybe adding something else soon.  Giving it what I got sir


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2010)

My 8800gt is down, running way to hot.  Have it cleaned and running asap.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

got these 2 running for now.. will add mine at home soon.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 14, 2010)

Its 48Degree C in Dubai. My room is like a heater widout AC. Cant afford to run AC all the time. Still Im goin full force. This heat aint stoppin me!!

Waiting fr my RMAed Corsair PSU. On its return, will be adding 2 more 9800GT which are takin a nap now !!

BTW, Where is El Fiendo?

Callin out El!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

Dear god Fits, what are those?  

Is that a _pair_ of SR2 rigs with hex-core Xeons?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

somethings not right... not seeing any results 

?????


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe give it another update?


----------



## Bow (Jul 15, 2010)

Cleaned my 8800gt and moved it to my 3rd slot, moved a fan and it droped my gtx 260 temps from 73 down to 63

Just have to get the 8800gt going now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Bow said:


> Cleaned my 8800gt and moved it to my 3rd slot, moved a fan and it droped my gtx 260 temps from 73 down to 63
> 
> Just have to get the 8800gt going now.



That's the spirit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gah!

I figured out what's going on.

Way too much power draw on a single breaker.

The 5680s are power hungry haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Gah!
> 
> I figured out what's going on.
> 
> ...



How much power you think they are pulling, you have a way to measure that right?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2010)

Good,  I see certain folders have started back up again!  I'll keep doing what I can,  never give up.  Sometimes I vent,  but it's all good!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How much power you think they are pulling, you have a way to measure that right?



~2650watts

im gonna swap to a 30a line to see if that helps.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a weird issue,  maybe it's just xp64,  and yes I have win7 too,  but if I start a video that uses purevideo, or start trackir ect,  while folding both cards (gtx280 and gtx260)  it will lock up my computer solid.  Hard reset required.  Why?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ~2650watts
> 
> im gonna swap to a 30a line to see if that helps.



That's just insane bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ~2650watts
> 
> im gonna swap to a 30a line to see if that helps.




That's *10 times* what my rig draws folding


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 15, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I have a weird issue,  maybe it's just xp64,  and yes I have win7 too,  but if I start a video that uses purevideo, or start trackir ect,  while folding both cards (gtx280 and gtx260)  it will lock up my computer solid.  Hard reset required.  Why?



My guess is you have everything overclocked to the max possible.  Try backing off the CPU one step (ie: 3.6 -> 3.5) and back off the gpu's one notch as well.  

I had a similar problem and found that after I backed things off, the folding clients simply put out less PPD instead of locking up.


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't get any more WU's. The F@H client says it's trying to get work from server 171.64.65.61 but checking the server status it looks like it's full. First time I experience this.

Is it possible to change server? Or have the client queue a batch of WU's like BOINC does?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> I can't get any more WU's. The F@H client says it's trying to get work from server 171.64.65.61 but checking the server status it looks like it's full. First time I experience this.
> 
> Is it possible to change server? Or have the client queue a batch of WU's like BOINC does?



No, not possible IIRC.

My GTS250 is currently stuck trying to send it's WU :shadedshu


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2010)

I refreshed my IP and restarted the client. Seems to have done the trick. Although don't know if that was what solved it or if it was the servers that decided I had waited long enough


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> I can't get any more WU's. The F@H client says it's trying to get work from server 171.64.65.61 but checking the server status it looks like it's full. First time I experience this.
> 
> Is it possible to change server? Or have the client queue a batch of WU's like BOINC does?


Stanford has it's share of server issues today. After several re-starts, i was able to get a work unit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

One of my cards hasn't folded much all day, guess the server issues that Stanford was having.  Now both are back up and crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

BTW, by the next update, I'll have another badge along side my WCG Cruncher badge


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW, by the next update, I'll have another badge along side my WCG Cruncher badge



As of 21:09:10 Stanford time you got it but you'll have to wait a couple of hours before the next update. 
Look, Vijay Pande just signed your certificate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

msgclb said:


> As of 21:09:10 Stanford time you got it but you'll have to wait a couple of hours before the next update.
> Look, Vijay Pande just signed your certificate!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/FAH-2010-07-15-CP-certificate-1.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome CP!

Loving those 8800GTSs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, they're doing a great job thus far


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, they're doing a great job thus far



About 4k each, right?  That's what mine pulled 

And the GTS250 is pulling about 6k, and the GTX280 does up to 8.2k.  So basically the 8800GTS I had got replaced by a card that does fully 2x the PPD


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, they're doing a great job thus far



So where's your damn badge? You do know that when you sign up you have to use blood! In your case chicken blood.

If you've already signed up then maybe chicken_patty is the problem.

Notice the Capitals missing.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2010)

*NVidia 460 Folding*

Guys,

I thought you might find this interesting.  The link points to Folding@home stats on a reference Nvidia GTX 460 768.  (Overclocked it gets over 10,000 PPD on a 611 WU)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

@ion

Yeah, about 4k each.

@ms
I'll fix that now if it's wrong.  Badge should appear already


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 16, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Guys,
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting.  The link points to Folding@home stats on a reference Nvidia GTX 460 768.  (Overclocked it gets over 10,000 PPD on a 611 WU)



I guess the best thing is that the GPU3 WU´s don't include the 450 pointers. I have a MSI in the pipeline.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

So how does the Folding Badge look guys?


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2010)

msgclb said:


> As of 21:09:10 Stanford time you got it but you'll have to wait a couple of hours before the next update.
> Look, Vijay Pande just signed your certificate!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/FAH-2010-07-15-CP-certificate-1.jpg



Gongrats! 



NastyHabits said:


> Guys,
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting.  The link points to Folding@home stats on a reference Nvidia GTX 460 768.  (Overclocked it gets over 10,000 PPD on a 611 WU)



Hmm, not enough PPD difference to make me replace my 275's. But for anyone looking for a new card that's definitely the one to get. Amazing performance for price.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

Guys do you know if the ATI WU's issue has been sorted out?  I can add a 5770 if there is work for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks great CP!

That GTX460 PPD is very nice, I am very tempted to get one of those


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Guys,
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting.  The link points to Folding@home stats on a reference Nvidia GTX 460 768.  (Overclocked it gets over 10,000 PPD on a 611 WU)



I have a Monday scheduled delivery for the EVGA GTX 460 768mb version. 



Chicken Patty said:


> So how does the Folding Badge look guys?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

shouldnt mine change to say something else? not that i dont like the crazy folder part


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> shouldnt mine change to say something else? not that i dont like the crazy folder part



Anyone who does over 25k PPD is a "Crazy Folder"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

and anyone who does 1mil + gets a 1m badge. 

is there a hierarchy setup for the badge system?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> and anyone who does 1mil + gets a 1m badge.
> 
> is there a hierarchy setup for the badge system?



Pretty sure it's the standard badge, then a new one every million, and then anyone who has 25k+ PPD gets the crazy folder badge.  I'm pretty sure that's the highest priority


----------



## hat (Jul 16, 2010)

If you're a Crazy Folder, we assume you already have millions of points, so it becomes unimportant


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but from observation they seem to go 1Million, 2Million, 4Million (no idea if anything comes after that) and then the exemption is the crazy folder [Ion] pointed out.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So how does the Folding Badge look guys?



Looks really good on you CP.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but from observation they seem to go 1Million, 2Million, 4Million (no idea if anything comes after that) and then the exemption is the crazy folder [Ion] pointed out.



I didn't pay attention, but I noticed I got "Crazy Folder" at about 4.2 million points.  I'm not sure exactly when it changed.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 16, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I didn't pay attention, but I noticed I got "Crazy Folder" at about 4.2 million points.  I'm not sure exactly when it changed.



Crazy folder hits for people doing 25k PPD   (just hover your mouse over the badge) 

I have seen people with 5 and 10million badges as well.


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it's a nice feature. I wonder if it's ever been requested for the WCG Team / badge.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it was supposed to be like that. I tired searching for the thread made about the WCG badge a while ago and couldn't find it


----------



## KieX (Jul 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I think it was supposed to be like that. I tired searching for the thread made about the WCG badge a while ago and couldn't find it



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105018&highlight=badges


----------



## theonedub (Jul 16, 2010)

Wonder why I couldn't find that  

Well the first post says badges for different levels, but I guess it wasn't implemented. I'll browse through that thread a little later today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright ladies, although not much I have added a 5770 to the arsenal.  Still puts out almost 2k PPD so why not


----------



## Bow (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice CP!

So now you're folding on a HD5770, and a pair of 8800GTSs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice CP!
> 
> So now you're folding on a HD5770, and a pair of 8800GTSs



yessir, that's correct.  I have another 5770 in that same rig, but I have to disable crossfire and do a whole bunch of stuff and after all it's my main rig so I'll leave it as is.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yessir, that's correct.  I have another 5770 in that same rig, but I have to disable crossfire and do a whole bunch of stuff and after all it's my main rig so I'll leave it as is.



You can run FAH w/ crossfire disabled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You can run FAH w/ crossfire disabled



I had bluebumblebee guide me once through AIM, we just couldn't get both cards to fold. It was either one @ 100% or both at 50%.  Don't know what was going on but it wouldn't go.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had bluebumblebee guide me once through AIM, we just couldn't get both cards to fold. It was either one @ 100% or both at 50%.  Don't know what was going on but it wouldn't go.



I can't really help you there, I had a devil of a time even getting one ATi card set up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can't really help you there, I had a devil of a time even getting one ATi card set up



Still appreciate it bro, no worries.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Over 8k points today with some downtime on both rigs.  Looks like the 5770 is helping a lot.  Should be in the top 100 in no time


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

The morning update places me four spots away from pie.  I used to be about 10-14 spots away.  I'll be happy adding another card, I still have or slot available


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

I think a GT240 would do you well 
4-5k PPD, ~70w, an small/quiet

Although another 9800GX2 would be awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

How much are GX2's as far as PPD?  I can just buy my buddy a decent card for cheap. And get my GX2 back?

Or i can trade my 8800's for the GX2?  What do you think about that?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Deffo trade the 8800s for the GX2!!!!!
The 8800s are probably 8k together, the GX2 is a single card (D'oh) and does 10-12k.  And then you'd have more room for cards!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

GOOD NEWS!

Keeping one 8800 and the GX2


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> Keeping one 8800 and the GX2





Awesome!!!!!

How are you doing this?

And can we have pics of both of your crunching/folding rigs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Sure when I get the new setup going I will.  I can fold with one 8800 and one gx2 right?  In the same rig?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure when I get the new setup going I will.  I can fold with one 8800 and one gx2 right?  In the same rig?


Yes, as long as you have enough PCI-E connectors for power, it is possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, as long as you have enough PCI-E connectors for power, it is possible.



I'm running a PCP&C 860 Turbo cool.  got more than enough   The 8800 is a six pin, which In total have four, and the gx2 is another six and a 8 which it has two eights.  So I'll be good.  Setting up the client should be the same as now just adding another gpu thingy right?

How do I go about setting up the client on the GX2, would just one client use both cores correctly or do I have to disable SLi or what?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet Chicken Pattry!

I think you have to disable SLi, and run a program for each card(I could be wrong tho)


---

I'm ALMOST in the top 100(took forever it seems lol) 105th place. With just really crunching on a 9800GTX stock, and the cheapest non l3 cache AMD quad core stock speeds(while also folding BONIC 100%).

Not bad looking today Average 3,924  points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks bro, I'll look into it, I hope to have it set up today. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Setting up the client should be the same as now just adding another gpu thingy right?
> 
> How do I go about setting up the client on the GX2, would just one client use both cores correctly or do I have to disable SLi or what?



Buck's Folding Essentials/Tutorials

You're probably looking for this...
HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients

You must use two different Machine ID #s, i.e 2 & 3 and two different switches, -gpu 0 & -gpu 1 for the first and second card when you set up the two clients. Be sure to use the console clients. You probably will need a dummy vga dongle on the second card.

---------------------------
I've got my GTX 460 running.







GTX 460 Testing
Stock (as reported by EVGA Precision)
Core: 675 MHz
Shader: 1350 MHz
Memory: 1800 MHz
Fan Speed (Auto): 43%
GPU Temp: 62C
GPU3 Core 15
TPF: 00:01:01
PPD: 8654

When this WU completes I'll see if I can't get a better PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice Msgclb. I have 2 GTX470's running myself (will post screenies later).

@CP-no need to disable SLI on that GX2 as long as you put a dummy plug on the 2nd GPU and have 2 different machine ID's (just like someone else said).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

What if the rig has the desktop extended, that's how I'm running the 8800's?  It's windows XP


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 19, 2010)

To clarify msgclb's post about the PPD with the GTX460 (768MB IIRC), does anyone know what PPD the GTX285 gets with GPU3?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Buck's Folding Essentials/Tutorials
> 
> You're probably looking for this...
> HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients
> ...



62 C @ 43 % fan speed is nice. Can you hear it at all? I'm sure that that GPU is good for >800 MHz core / 1600 MHz shader and if it scales well this could bring home more then 10.000 PPD. Can't wait till I get mine. I'm done with -bigadv - just lost one, and not due to UNSTABLE MACHINE. GPU folding FTW


----------



## msgclb (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's my first attempt at OC'ing my GTX 460. This GTX460 is the 768MB version. I can't hear the fan but my hearing has been degrade by 20 years of working around jet engines. Also my AC is having a hard time with the 95F (feels like 105F) outside temps.

I didn't have a clue what OC setting to use so started with close to the EVGA GTX 460 SC. It wasn't until I started the GPU3 client that I realized I didn't change the memory clock.






More GTX 460 Testing
OC Settings (as reported by EVGA Precision)
Core: 761 MHz
Shader: 1522 MHz
Memory: 1800 MHz
Fan Speed (Auto): 40%
GPU Temp: 64C
GPU3 Core 15
TPF: 00:00:55
PPD: 9598

After some Google searches I believe that a >800 core clock and a +10,000 PPD will be possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Here's my first attempt at OC'ing my GTX 460. This GTX460 is the 768MB version. I can't hear the fan but my hearing has been degrade by 20 years of working around jet engines. Also my AC is having a hard time with the 95F (feels like 105F) outside temps.
> 
> I didn't have a clue what OC setting to use so started with close to the EVGA GTX 460 SC. It wasn't until I started the GPU3 client that I realized I didn't change the memory clock.
> 
> ...



Looking good, looks like those 460's pack some serious punch!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 19, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Here's my first attempt at OC'ing my GTX 460. This GTX460 is the 768MB version. I can't hear the fan but my hearing has been degrade by 20 years of working around jet engines. Also my AC is having a hard time with the 95F (feels like 105F) outside temps.
> 
> I didn't have a clue what OC setting to use so started with close to the EVGA GTX 460 SC. It wasn't until I started the GPU3 client that I realized I didn't change the memory clock.
> 
> ...



OMG, that card will o/c like nobody's business. Should at least be good for 850/1800+/1800. Crank up that fan and let us know what is stable with GPU-3. Wow, sorta reminds me of the O/C's you could pull on the 8800GS/9600GSO's. Can you measure wattage?


----------



## Bow (Jul 19, 2010)

I need a 3rd card, I have some stuff to trade.  I will post it when I get a chance to see what all I have.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2010)

Bow said:


> I need a 3rd card, I have some stuff to trade.  I will post it when I get a chance to see what all I have.




I have a 9800GX2 if you're interested


----------



## Bow (Jul 19, 2010)

That would be cool.  When I get my stuff togather I will post it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Bog, you still have a GX2 water block?  PM me if you do, I might be needing it.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bog, you still have a GX2 water block?  PM me if you do, I might be needing it.



Yup, back to old owner eh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bog, you still have a GX2 water block?  PM me if you do, I might be needing it.



if you get the CPU from me bro i will add a 2nd GPU to my i7 ri. Just alittle something to think about


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yup, back to old owner eh



PM me a price, depending on how hot this thing runs I might need it, if I can keep it cool enough on air then ok, if not it's water time.



p_o_s_pc said:


> if you get the CPU from me bro i will add a 2nd GPU to my i7 ri. Just alittle something to think about



I'll let you know later today bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Loving those GTX460 PPD results 

CP, as long as you extend the display, set 2 clients with their flags and machine IDs you're good, I don't have a dummy plug on the GTX260 (w/ my friend ATM under XP)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Loving those GTX460 PPD results
> 
> CP, as long as you extend the display, set 2 clients with their flags and machine IDs you're good, I don't have a dummy plug on the GTX260 (w/ my friend ATM under XP)



I figured since that's how I ran my dual 8800's.  However, if I keep a 8800, that'll be three clients, wouldn't I need the dummy dongle still?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I figured since that's how I ran my dual 8800's.  However, if I keep a 8800, that'll be three clients, wouldn't I need the dummy dongle still?



Yes, you will need a total of two. Either one on the GX2 or two if you decide to run the 8800GTS as your main card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yes, you will need a total of two. Either one on the GX2 or two if you decide to run the 8800GTS as your main card.



Hmm, I'll have to look into that, I saw a guide on here.  For now when I get the GX2 which unfortunately won't be today I'll just go ahead and run the GX2 alone till I figure out how to add the 8800GTS.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 20, 2010)

This will be my last OC'ing of my GTX 460 at least for today. As for wattage that would have to be a no. I got the core above 850 and the shaders at 1705. I believe the two are tied together at a 1:2 ratio. You'll notice the max reading for the fan is 70%. I've seen this mentioned several times in other forums. Once this WU completes I'm going to remove the -oneunit switch and let it run to see if I get any failures. 







More GTX 460 Testing
OC Settings (as reported by EVGA Precision)
Core: 853 MHz
Shader: 1705 MHz
Memory: 1902 MHz
Fan Speed: 70%
GPU Temp: 57C
GPU3 Core 15
TPF: 00:00:49
PPD: 10,774


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think you need dummy plugs in XP.  In XP, you can extend the display without dummy plugs (at least I could).  The only reason you need them in Vista/7 is you can't extend the displays to nothing 

EDIT:  Loving that PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah but what about the 8800? Wouldn't that at least need a dummy?  Or would just the extended display allow me to run three clients?


----------



## hat (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought you no longer needed dummy plugs after a certian driver release?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

I honestly have no clue hat. New to folding and messing around with nvidia.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 20, 2010)

hat said:


> I thought you no longer needed dummy plugs after a certian driver release?



With the new drivers (191.* and up) you no longer need to use dummy plugs.  You still have to have one card attached to a monitor however.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> With the new drivers (191.* and up) you no longer need to use dummy plugs.  You still have to have one card attached to a monitor however.



Thanks for clearing that up.  In my case I will have one of the cards plugged into a monitor so that won't be an issue.  Whenever I can get the GX2 I'll set that one up first and then go about the 8800.  One thing at a time, no need to rush it.  I'll handle it as I need to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys, I got this EK Block for the 5770 I'm going to be selling.  I bought this of johnnyfive in great condition but will wind up not using it.  If anybody needs it I'll offer it at a discount for a folder in need.  let me know, PM me if interested.  It's going up tonight for sale.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26929


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Multiple nVidia clients are pretty easy.  I don't think you need dummy plugs, but it couldn't hurt to try if things aren't working.  I do think you have to disable SLI though.

And  is up with those random quotes in your sig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Multiple nVidia clients are pretty easy.  I don't think you need dummy plugs, but it couldn't hurt to try if things aren't working.  I do think you have to disable SLI though.
> 
> And  is up with those random quotes in your sig?



I can't figure out how to remove them


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh 

Well good luck with your new cards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

do you guys think my Seasonic 620w will run a 8800GT and 8800GTS without problems?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you guys think my Seasonic 620w will run a 8800GT and 8800GTS without problems?



Easy 

My XFX 650w (SeaSonic) runs my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz, my GTX260, and GTS250.  It gets a bit loud, but not too bad. 

Is this a G92 or G80 GTS?  The G92s use less power IIRC, but either should be fine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Easy
> 
> My XFX 650w (SeaSonic) runs my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz, my GTX260, and GTS250.  It gets a bit loud, but not too bad.
> 
> Is this a G92 or G80 GTS?  The G92s use less power IIRC, but either should be fine



G80. 
I am going to be running 
i7 920@3.9ghz@1.25v
8800GT@700/1700(C/s)(watercooled by D-Tek fusion)
8800GTS(not sure about clocks yet)(water cooled by EK full cover)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

Absolutely.  My PSU is basically identical to yours internally IIRC.  And the GTS250 uses more power than the 8800GTS, and my GTX260 uses far more than your 8800GT.  And our i7s should be about the same


----------



## bogmali (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you guys think my Seasonic 620w will run a 8800GT and 8800GTS without problems?



Another easy answer......Yes......if my Corsair TX650W can run (4) GTS-250 and P-II 940 I'm sure that 620W will be just fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely.  My PSU is basically identical to yours internally IIRC.  And the GTS250 uses more power than the 8800GTS, and my GTX260 uses far more than your 8800GT.  And our i7s should be about the same



I think our PSUs are nearly the same but mine is based on the rev.2 and supposed to be alittle better. i think i should be fine too but just wanted alittle reassurance. 
also i have no problem adding the extra card to the rig because the noise isn't going to go up because of it (unless the PSU fan speeds up) because of both of them being put under water. I am going to put a low speed 120mm fan on the side of the case to help with mosfet and vram cooling on the cards but that shouldn't add any noticeable noise.

the other day my friend came over and he was said"it's so silent" last time he was here i had air cooling and high speed fans now i have water and slower fans 


bogmali said:


> Another easy answer......Yes......if my Corsair TX650W can run (4) GTS-250 and P-II 940 I'm sure that 620W will be just fine.



but can it blend? 
the only thing that i am worried about now is if my watercooling can handle the heat dump of a overclocked i7 and 2 overclocked GPUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll take your word for yours being better.  I got mine for $50 shipped AR, so I don't really care.  It's SeaSonic based so it's good enough for me 
Although I think I won't try to run 3 high-end GPUs and an OCed i7 on it, don't want to burn it out.

Maybe get another rad?  A pair of 240s should be sufficient for 2 GPUs and an i7.

360 total should be enough since my i7 stays decently cool on a 120, and a 120 should be plenty for a mid-range GPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll take your word for yours being better.  I got mine for $50 shipped AR, so I don't really care.  It's SeaSonic based so it's good enough for me
> Although I think I won't try to run 3 high-end GPUs and an OCed i7 on it, don't want to burn it out.
> 
> Maybe get another rad?  A pair of 240s should be sufficient for 2 GPUs and an i7.
> ...



there isn't any such thing as a bad Seasonic based psu there all good from what i have found. If mine is even just a tiny better then you still got a better deal i paid more then 2x the price.
I am running a dual 120 and a 140 so that is 380


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine was a Shellshocker one day, and it had a massive MIR.  So normally it's like $120, and at $50 I couldn't resist.  _Less_ than I paid for a Corsair VX450w.

I'd figure that rad setup should be plenty for your GPUs + i7, although I won't swear to it.

I'm really tempted to go full WCing this fall, I have enough money and it looks/cools/sounds _amazing!_


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mine was a Shellshocker one day, and it had a massive MIR.  So normally it's like $120, and at $50 I couldn't resist.  _Less_ than I paid for a Corsair VX450w.
> 
> I'd figure that rad setup should be plenty for your GPUs + i7, although I won't swear to it.
> 
> I'm really tempted to go full WCing this fall, I have enough money and it looks/cools/sounds _amazing!_



I am also going to be getting the NB under water in the next couple weeks so i am kinda worried about the rads . I may put the NB on hold for awhile longer and get a new rad.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

No NB to WC on P55 

If I WC, it'll probably be a CPU-only loop at first, and then I may add in a GPU block or two later.  Although I'll probably need a new case with more room for rads, so I'll have to budget that in.  Although I was planning on an A300 or CM 690II or something


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2010)

Update on my Palit gtx280,  turns out it is finished.  That nice tx750 psu I had damaged not one,  but 2 gtx280s.  Thank gawd for Silverstone psus!  Also thank gawd for Hertz,  or else I wouldn't have 2 gtx260s to pick up the slack.  (very busy now,  can't fold full time).  I still like Corsair stuff,  just please don't ever offer any to me.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Update on my Palit gtx280,  turns out it is finished.  That nice tx750 psu I had damaged not one,  but 2 gtx280s.  I still like Corsair stuff,  just please don't ever offer any to me.....



Everyone, 

Please send me your Corsair PSU's that Pete does not want


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll happily take a TX750w 
Would be a nice replacement for my current PSU (more wattage for cards)


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2010)

Aaarg,  that dam corsair cost me $700!  And I simply can never get that back!  Can't believe it cooked 2 gtx280s.  Poor Palit,  they had to cover the rma on one,  and it was never their fault.  How could such a good psu cause so much trouble?  Gawd I have bad luck.......  Oh,  and I bought nicorette inhalers today, $35 a week for supply,  I'm  going to try to quit smoking.  Wish me luck.  Not sure when I'll start,  but I think it has to be soon.


----------



## Bow (Jul 22, 2010)

Good Luck! its hard as hell took me about 4 months to quit altogather.  Did it cold turkey and hard candy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

good luck. this may help you out with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Guys, tomorrow is the day I shall retrieve the GX2   once again, this card alone should be good for about 10k a day right?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, tomorrow is the day I shall retrieve the GX2   once again, this card alone should be good for about 10k a day right?



Awesome! 

Should be 10-13k depending on OCs and WUs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Should be 10-13k depending on OCs and WUs



Stock clocks for now, that thing is a heat monster, gotta see how it does with F@H.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Well in that case I'd guess about 10-11k, probably up to another K PPD per core with nice OCing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

Still more than what I do now.  This is how itll go down:

Main rig:Radeon 5770
I7 rig: 9800GX2
athlon x2 rig: 8800GTS

NICE


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome 

So do you have the AX2 rig up yet?

You're going to be a FAH and WCG Superpower


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

got the block for the 8800GT.It's under water folding right now running a cool 41c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome
> 
> So do you have the AX2 rig up yet?
> 
> You're going to be a FAH and WCG Superpower



Got the CPU today, hopefully will be setting up tonight.  So I don't have to go through the issue of setting up multiple cards.  I'll set up the spare 8800 GTS on my 3rd rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got the CPU today, hopefully will be setting up tonight.  So I don't have to go through the issue of setting up multiple cards.  I'll set up the spare 8800 GTS on my 3rd rig



nice that it arrived to you. Was the packing unharmed?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got the block for the 8800GT.It's under water folding right now running a cool 41c


Wow!
My 8800GT folded at 75-80c @ auto fan speeds 


Chicken Patty said:


> Got the CPU today, hopefully will be setting up tonight.  So I don't have to go through the issue of setting up multiple cards.  I'll set up the spare 8800 GTS on my 3rd rig



You'll still have to worry about multiple clients on the GX2 rig 

So you're going to be at about 15k PPD for FAH and about 11k for WCG?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice that it arrived to you. Was the packing unharmed?


yessir, all good.  I'll be getting up and running tomorrow 



[Ion] said:


> Wow!
> My 8800GT folded at 75-80c @ auto fan speeds
> 
> 
> ...



I already had multiple clients setup for the 8800's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

would you guys say 4.9k is good PPD for a 8800GT while the rig is in use?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would you guys say 4.9k is good PPD for a 8800GT while the rig is in use?



Mine did about 4k, a GTS.  Computer never in use.  Maybe you should be doing about that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine did about 4k, a GTS.  Computer never in use.  Maybe you should be doing about that?



I think when i had my other 8800GT's folding they did up to about 6k when idle(and overclocked high) when use iirc it was around 5.3k. It just hit me that i had them before 
my GTS did ~4.6-4.7k when not used but also overclocked to it's max


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think when i had my other 8800GT's folding they did up to about 6k when idle(and overclocked high) when use iirc it was around 5.3k. It just hit me that i had them before
> my GTS did ~4.6-4.7k when not used but also overclocked to it's max



Mine was all stock though, not sure how much difference that'll make.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

ANybody, please?   I've never been so effin' frustrated with a piece of software before!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1967516&postcount=945


----------



## theonedub (Jul 23, 2010)

EUEs are never good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Got it figured out, I don't even know what was wrong, just now they both are working fine now.  God, finally!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

How's my sig looking?   The last 8800GTS will be up tomorrow when 3rd rig gets going


----------



## msgclb (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How's my sig looking?   The last 8800GTS will be up tomorrow when 3rd rig gets going



Your sig looks louzy! First no stray quotes, I miss them. Second you deleted that post now I need the administrator permission to read it! Third, disregard my first two points since I've had time to cool off it is !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Your sig looks louzy! First no stray quotes, I miss them. Second you deleted that post now I need the administrator permission to read it! Third, disregard my first two points since I've had time to cool off it is !



I don't know if I can bring that quote back, think I can't fit it in my sig.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice CP!

That's a lot of folding and crunching power you have there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Giving it my best shot ION!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Wooooot!  First time over 10k in a day, still down a 8800GTS!








The GX2 in da haus!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wooooot!  First time over 10k in a day, still down a 8800GTS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CP, who makes your bed? I'm not sure I could bounce a quarter off it but I'd bet it could pass a military inspection.

You keep this up there will be a spot for you on the pie chart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> CP, who makes your bed? I'm not sure I could bounce a quarter off it but I'd bet it could pass a military inspection.
> 
> You keep this up there will be a spot for you on the pie chart.



I do 

And I still have another 8800GTS not running, that'll be about another 4k PPD so hopefully some pie then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I do
> 
> And I still have another 8800GTS not running, that'll be about another 4k PPD so hopefully some pie then



CP, what kinda PPD is each core on the GX2 producing. Got a Fahmon or HFM.net SS?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> CP, what kinda PPD is each core on the GX2 producing. Got a Fahmon or HFM.net SS?



One core 4800, the 2nd one 4741 PPD. I can get you a screenie, but it's on the other PC, don't feel like getting up right now  unless you really want it.  The card is at all default clocks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 24, 2010)

CP, you know you can monitor across your network....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, you know you can monitor across your network....



What do you mean?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 24, 2010)

Both Fahmon and HFM.net allow you to monitor clients on other computers across your network and beyond.  Across your network is easy.  Share the same folder that your local clients point to and then point the monitoring software to that shared folder.  Voilà, no sneaker-net for monitoring systems.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 24, 2010)

It's easy to do in Vista and Windows 7 but if I remember correctly XP is PIA. I don't have an XP system running but I believe to share you have to use the public directory.

This is my Network folder on my 24/7 rig. It currently shows the rigs I have running.






To share on your network you click Properties on a folder you want to share, then select the Sharing tab and then the Share... button. My folding folder on my 24/7 rig is not sharing with all my other rigs.






Using HFM.NET you just browse your network to find the path to your folding folder.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Both Fahmon and HFM.net allow you to monitor clients on other computers across your network and beyond.  Across your network is easy.  Share the same folder that your local clients point to and then point the monitoring software to that shared folder.  Voilà, no sneaker-net for monitoring systems.



Well I have both monitors on and in front of me so monitoring is not an issue, I just didn't have the keyboard/mouse in front of me to take the screenie.  



msgclb said:


> It's easy to do in Vista and Windows 7 but if I remember correctly XP is PIA. I don't have an XP system running but I believe to share you have to use the public directory.
> 
> This is my Network folder on my 24/7 rig. It currently shows the rigs I have running.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for that guide


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

I am adding a 8800gts today.just got to get things setup.so my numbers should go up alil. But I have to fold on bot's  team some as a way to repay him for the 8800gts and waterblock.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 24, 2010)

BUCK my dual GX2 back then would average 6.6K per gpu depending on WU.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> It's easy to do in Vista and Windows 7 but if I remember correctly XP is PIA. I don't have an XP system running but I believe to share you have to use the public directory.



I have no problem seeing my XP PCs from Windows 7 and vice versa using HFM.net.  No need for using the default shared directory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

bogmali said:


> BUCK my dual GX2 back then would average 6.6K per gpu depending on WU.



How the heck?   Overclocked?


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 25, 2010)

my pc is down. dead motherboard i think

 i was really starting to put up some decent points, and picked up a gtx285 to fold on. should be about a week till i'm up and running again.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How the heck?   Overclocked?



Remember I had them on H2O and overclocked to match my GTS250's settings


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> BUCK my dual GX2 back then would average 6.6K per gpu depending on WU.


I thought CP's ppd was a bit low, but those GX2's run hot when oc'd on air. With his temp issues in the room, he's better off at stock for the long run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Were bogs overclocked?  Yeah man i need to keep my temps in check!  Gets pretty darn hot in there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

I got the 8800GTS folding now too. Still have it on air till i get the plugs for the block also i have both cards set to stock so it will put less stress on the board and psu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Wayto go Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wayto go Tim



I think i am going to slowly start building my farm up again but this time use X6's and i7's don't know how well that will work out but it's sure worth a try. 
also i think am over the flu finally


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Were bogs overclocked?



They were, I just mimic'd my GTS250 OC clocks and never had any issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> They were, I just mimic'd my GTS250 OC clocks and never had any issues.



I haven't tried clocking mine for F@H, I did for benching when I had it the first time around, but not for F@H.  I'll keep them like this now, that plus my 5770 has yielded me over 12k today, I'm happy with that.  keep in mind I got a 8800 GTS waiting to be brought online.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

CP how hot does the GTS run when folding? mine is around 76c and fan speed @ 75% 
will be under water Thursday if things work how i have planed so not like it will be running that temp long term.
also my output should be around 9-10k ppd with just my 2 cards. would be better if i was willing to overclock them i'm just worried about my PSU and board after my Biostar and Silverstone got messed up (the old AMD rig the 24pin burned/melted on 12v lines,was running 2 OC'ed 8800GT's)


----------



## Bow (Jul 25, 2010)

Now were cookin.







Just need to add a 3rd card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Bow said:


> Now were cookin.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100725/fild.jpg
> 
> Just need to add a 3rd card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

Just moved up another four spots with the last update, currently sitting at 111th for the team.  Top 100 soon


----------



## Bow (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## msgclb (Jul 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just moved up another four spots with the last update, currently sitting at 111th for the team.  Top 100 soon



It looks like it will take about 6 days and another 40K to make the Top 100 but you only need to pass two active members.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

msgclb said:


> It looks like it will take about 6 days and another 40K to make the Top 100 but you only need to pass two active members.



Yep, at the pace I'm going it shouldn't take long, doing about 12k a day or so.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 26, 2010)

WOOT MADE IT IN THE TOP 100!!!

99Th place!!!lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats D, I'm right behind ya buddy


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 26, 2010)

I need to get a better card like you Chicken(along with a CPU).

Your going to fly by me soon. I can't even see the million point mark lol.

(as my system specs are REALLY downgraded from the left)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

I must honestly say I wouldn't be where I was right now without the help of members.  I've been economically struggling a bit lately and the help I've received has made it possible.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm producing very low output right now,  can't help it.  I think 50c temps inside my apt have something to do with it....  Very hot here now.  I'm still crawling my way to 5mil though!  Can't wait for end of August,  should be able to kick it up again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'm producing very low output right now,  can't help it.  I think 50c temps inside my apt have something to do with it....  Very hot here now.  I'm still crawling my way to 5mil though!  Can't wait for end of August,  should be able to kick it up again.



I'm not producing any point's right now, due to an ac freeze-up.  50c inside your apartment?  Nice job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

Guys if I want to add a 8800gt to my rig which already has a gx2 folding, do I have to install drivers for it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 27, 2010)

Windows should detect and install the drivers automatically. Then you just need to extend your desktop to the additional card/monitor. What OS are you running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

XP.  It's already extended but within the GX2.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 28, 2010)

Buck and I seem to have lost our crazy folder badges.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> XP.  It's already extended but within the GX2.


 Doesn't matter, you can extend it to 8 diff monitors(cards) at one time. Install the 8800gt and it should work like clockwork.





hertz9753 said:


> Buck and I seem to have lost our crazy folder badges.


Aw crap!!!!!
The thermal/electrical characteristics are better than I expected in this hotel room(it's 68F in here right now)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I may have to bring another rig or two up with me next week in order to get my *Crazy Folder* badge back.:shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Jul 28, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Buck and I seem to have lost our crazy folder badges.



I believe you have to maintain a 25K average to keep that crazy folder badge. I don't know where the Wizzard gets his info but as this image shows you have just slipped a little to far. It won't take much for you regain your badge.






http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

you guys think my 620w Seasonic PSU can run my OCed i7@3.9ghz and a GTX460 with a 8800GTS G80?
i will have them folding and won't be overclocked for folding but will be for gaming


----------



## theonedub (Jul 28, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Doesn't matter, you can extend it to 8 diff monitors(cards) at one time. Install the 8800gt and it should work like clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure the 25k badge is gone, but that is the only time I have ever seen the 25 Million badge 

I've been able to keep my cards folding for pretty much 24/7 this week as temps have backed off the 100+ - highs in the low 90s for now.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 28, 2010)

Pain in the a... to sit in Nigeria and find out that your home internet connection is lost. On the bright side it seems like I now have my new 460 in the mailbox and I will be home to install it tomorrow. My Crazy Folder badge will take some time be restored but I will try.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

How much PPD does that thing pump out?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 28, 2010)

10 KPDD with a slight OC and when running this MSI Cyclone in an open rig there is room for a good OC.I will go for 65 C OC.. My 9800 GTX+ (1900 MHz shader) with an aftermarked cooler runs at 50 C and this will surely run hotter but it is still better then my 260 that struggles at 70 C at 1590 Mhz.

Update: Got my 768 MB MSI 460GTX installed today. A mere 49 C with fan in auto (59 %) at 1650 MHz and 10.351 PPD. I'm very pleased.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you guys think my 620w Seasonic PSU can run my OCed i7@3.9ghz and a GTX460 with a 8800GTS G80?
> i will have them folding and won't be overclocked for folding but will be for gaming



IMO, (not experience) it should.  A watt-meter is worth the $20 investment for those of us who try to do too much with too little.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IMO, (not experience) it should.  A watt-meter is worth the $20 investment for those of us who try to do too much with too little.



That's a very good way to know for sure.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anybody know who awachs is?  The team is awachs and the only member is awachs.  Ranked number 83 in the individual stats and 153 in the team stats at EOC.  The "team" has only been folding since May.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2010)

No idea what that is, but chances are its a group, foundation, school, etc with all the computers under one name. Great production.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> No idea what that is, but chances are its a group, foundation, school, etc with all the computers under one name. Great production.



Have to agree with you. "Active CPUs within 50 days: 214"


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 30, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have to agree with you. "Active CPUs within 50 days: 214"



I agree with both of you.  Even with 214 clients, but, that's still a 7841 ppd avg. for each client.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2010)

When you put it like that, it is a little stranger. I imagine they arent going 24/7 so that must be some good hardware, that or there are a few high end servers and a lot of mid range hardware. Times like this I wish Folding had a show hosts option like WCG


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> When you put it like that, it is a little stranger. I imagine they arent going 24/7 so that must be some good hardware, that or there are a few high end servers and a lot of mid range hardware. Times like this I wish Folding had a show hosts option like WCG



46,690,677 point's this month?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Guys, I installed my 8800GTS to fold alongside the 9800GX2 but it started telling me the GPU is not supported for the 2nd core on the GX2 and for the 8800.  Now I have only the GX2 again and it's only running one core, the 2nd core when I open the client it says the GPU is not supported???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Anybody, anyone?  Help!  When I try to extend to the 3rd monitor the PC locks up.  Do I need the dummy vga dongle for XP?  when it doesn't lock up it doesn't enable the 3rd monitor.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,.... the 2nd core when I open the client it says the GPU is not supported???



Not sure CP, maybe a driver issue.I know on one of my rigs that it sometimes doesn't pick up the second card and I have to go into the control panel and re-detect the monitors again, before it will work.

It's a pain and only does this sometimes after a reboot.My clients start automatically and maybe that causes the problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Not sure CP, maybe a driver issue.I know on one of my rigs that it sometimes doesn't pick up the second card and I have to go into the control panel and re-detect the monitors again, before it will work.
> 
> It's a pain and only does this sometimes after a reboot.My clients start automatically and maybe that causes the problem.



i'm just going to leave the gx2, guess the 8800 will continue idle till the other rig is up.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 31, 2010)

Give trying to re-detect the monitors and see if it will pick up the third one.

Just dont reboot when you get it going ..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Give trying to re-detect the monitors and see if it will pick up the third one.
> 
> Just dont reboot when you get it going ..lol



i have and it picks them up, but it won't enable all three.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 31, 2010)

Im stumped there, well maybe someone else can help, sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Im stumped there, well maybe someone else can help, sorry



So I tried re installing drivers and now it froze.  BS!


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 31, 2010)

I dont know, maybe try installing with the 8800 only, and then add in the 9800


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I dont know, maybe try installing with the 8800 only, and then add in the 9800



screw it, it's out of the rig, I'll wait till the other rig is up and fold with it there.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2010)

CP,
1. Are you using a DVI connector for the GX2? 
2. Do you have an HDMI port on that GX2 and do you have the HDMI to DVI adapter?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> CP,
> 1. Are you using a DVI connector for the GX2?
> 2. Do you have an HDMI port on that GX2 and do you have the HDMI to DVI adapter?



1- Yes, DVI
2-it has a HDMI port, but no adapters on hand


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2010)

Reason I asked is because I remember not being able to extend  a second card if I didn't use the HDMI output on the GX2 as my main monitor. I can do some troubleshooting since I still have my GX2 and a spare GTS250 and see if I come across the same issues you're having.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Reason I asked is because I remember not being able to extend  a second card if I didn't use the HDMI output on the GX2 as my main monitor. I can do some troubleshooting since I still have my GX2 and a spare GTS250 and see if I come across the same issues you're having.



I would highly appreciate that bro


----------



## bogmali (Aug 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would highly appreciate that bro



No go bro, could not get the rig to go past the "Windows Welcome" screen when both cards are installed (GX2 and 250). It could also be a limitation on my motherboard cause I only have 2 PCI-E slots. I remember my K9A2 was able to run this same setup. Sorry m8


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a K9A2 sitting around....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

This board does 3x sli so that shouldn't be the issue.  I have to see, maybe I need the dummy bongle for the 3rd card?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2010)

I would try the dummy plug and if not then def try the adapter as Bog advised. Its almost like the HDMI use that is req when you fold on a GTX295.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I would try the dummy plug and if not then def try the adapter as Bog advised. Its almost like the HDMI use that is req when you fold on a GTX295.



I have one of those DVI/VGA adapters so i'll give that a shot when I can get some resisters.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have one of those DVI/VGA adapters so i'll give that a shot when I can get some resisters.



$1 for 6 @ RadioShack  I will also try and see if I can find a DVI->HDMI adapter, I got a few from Xazax like a year ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> $1 for 6 @ RadioShack  I will also try and see if I can find a DVI->HDMI adapter, I got a few from Xazax like a year ago.



I have a buddy who can probably just get me a few from Radioshack, he works there.  I'll speak to him tomorrow, he probably just has some laying around or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

So any takers on my i7 920/evga 3x sli mobo/8800GTS?  It's going up when I get home from work.  let me know before I put it up.


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2010)

Bring on teh big gunz!





Pew pew pew. They will replace my 275's.



Chicken Patty said:


> So any takers on my i7 920/evga 3x sli mobo/8800GTS?  It's going up when I get home from work.  let me know before I put it up.



Would you ship to UK? PM me price if so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

kiex said:


> bring on teh big gunz!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/dsc_0169.jpg
> pew pew pew. They will replace my 275's.
> 
> ...



yhpm.

Looking forward to seeing the output, good stuff


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Bring on teh big gunz!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/DSC_0169.jpg
> Pew pew pew. They will replace my 275's.



Nice looking cards!  Let us know the numbers when you have them running.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2010)

These babies are good for plus 10.5 KPPD each but I noticed that GPU3 uses the CPU a lot more then the normal one does. I went from less then 1% CPU to around 5% (E8400) when I replaced my GTX260 with the MSI 460GTX. They also do run colder and with a lot less noise. Nice buy KieX.


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Nice looking cards!  Let us know the numbers when you have them running.



Waiting for a VGA dongle so won't be able to take for full spin until a few days time. 275's will be down for a bit too as I may sell them (or at least one).



mstenholm said:


> These babies are good for plus 10.5 KPPD each but I noticed that GPU3 uses the CPU a lot more then the normal one does. I went from less then 1% CPU to around 5% (E8400) when I replaced my GTX260 with the MSI 460GTX. They also do run colder and with a lot less noise. Nice buy KieX.



They're going in my i7 rig, so even with WCG there should be plenty of headroom to handle them. The main reason I got them was because of the cooler running and PPD bump. It gets too damn hot in my tiny room!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> Bring on teh big gunz!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/DSC_0169.jpg
> Pew pew pew. They will replace my 275's.



Ummm you mean these right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

uh oh, bog brought out his "bigger guns"


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys,

I intend to get a Killawatt meter which operates at 220v. But the one listed on egg says the max input voltage to be 125VAC. Any alternate products u know of that operate at 220v?

Im posting it here as there was a discussion abt this in this thread.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 4, 2010)

Quick question guys, I am RMAing my GTX 275 with XFX. Should I clean every spec of dust off the fan blades before sending it in (I have heard stories about excessive dust voiding warranties). 

Thanks!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2010)

It's what you can remove bro, I've sent dirty ones in before and it was never turned down.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Bog  

I am going to wait til Monday to send it off, can't miss out on the *prime* folding weather this week


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Ummm you mean these right
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/2X_GTX470.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/PNY GTX470.jpg



 Must.. work.. harder! earn more..

(ok I'll just go man the harpoons )


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks Bog
> 
> I am going to wait til Monday to send it off, can't miss out on the *prime* folding weather this week



Is that GTX 275 running in 2D mode?  XFX is pretty good about RMA's, I even told them that my GTX 275 couldn't fold in 3D mode.  johnspack owns that card now.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Must.. work.. harder! earn more..
> 
> (ok I'll just go man the harpoons )



Those cards can match a 470 stock clock when OCd so don't sweat it m8


----------



## theonedub (Aug 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Is that GTX 275 running in 2D mode?  XFX is pretty good about RMA's, I even told them that my GTX 275 couldn't fold in 3D mode.  johnspack owns that card now.



I don't know what mode its in, in CPUz it says performance level unknown  

Its a weird issue I am having, it works fine in 3d games and Folding, but from a cold boot 3/5 times it is not recognized by the computer. So I have to turn it all the way off and back on sometimes 3-4 times til it is seen. It was like that when it was the 2nd card in my SLI setup too. Figured its time to RMA and the tech agreed. I just hope they don't stick me with an ATI card


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I don't know what mode its in, in CPUz it says performance level unknown
> 
> Its a weird issue I am having, it works fine in 3d games and Folding, but from a cold boot 3/5 times it is not recognized by the computer. So I have to turn it all the way off and back on sometimes 3-4 times til it is seen. It was like that when it was the 2nd card in my SLI setup too. Figured its time to RMA and the tech agreed. I just hope they don't stick me with an ATI card



I got a refurb. 65nm Black Edition, same model that I sent in.  I worked perfect, but it looked like it had been slid a few times on a tile floor.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

If things play out I will be having a 2nd 8800gts for folding and sli


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If things play out I will be having a 2nd 8800gts for folding and sli



You WILL be having a 2nd one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You WILL be having a 2nd one


Hell ya! I just need something to hold me over till my b-day in 3 months


----------



## theonedub (Aug 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I got a refurb. 65nm Black Edition, same model that I sent in.  I worked perfect, but it looked like it had been slid a few times on a tile floor.



They make 65nm GTX 275s?! I hope I get a 55nm one


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> They make 65nm GTX 275s?! I hope I get a 55nm one



I sent them a 65nm.  I think you will be okay.

My bad the card was a GTX 260.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 5, 2010)

Just stopped in to say Congrats on hitting the top 100 Chicken Patty!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Just stopped in to say Congrats on hitting the top 100 Chicken Patty!!!



Thanks D!  You are still moving along quite nicely yourself.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats david


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know if anyone spotted this:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/08/05/what-is-the-best-graphics-card-for-folding/1

Makes for interesting reading.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 6, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Don't know if anyone spotted this:
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/08/05/what-is-the-best-graphics-card-for-folding/1
> 
> Makes for interesting reading.



Even before clicking the link I had a feeling the GTX 480 and 460 were going to be the top picks 

Im patiently waiting for either a GTX 475/GTX 460 c384 with a full GF104 or a great deal on a GTX 470


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

does anyone have a spare card there selling cheap? i just started folding my 470 again,i have 2 more slots open for folding madness!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does anyone have a spare card there selling cheap? i just started folding my 470 again,i have 2 more slots open for folding madness!!



If only you would have caught me a week ago, I sold a 8800GTS.  Well traded actually.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If only you would have caught me a week ago, I sold a 8800GTS.  Well traded actually.



to me  
if you need/want to sell it go ahead.I can't ship your stuff out till monday because i still haven't got my car so i have to bum a ride again


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

Need some help here guy's bought a gtx460 1GB version today and installed the latest on the drivers and GPU3 folding. It tries to fold then after about 15 to 20 mins it goes into sleep mode...never seen this before on a folding GPU client. What the heck do I have to do here? 
Any suggestions......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Need some help here guy's bought a gtx460 1GB version today and installed the latest on the drivers and GPU3 folding. It tries to fold then after about 15 to 20 mins it goes into sleep mode...never seen this before on a folding GPU client. What the heck do I have to do here?
> Any suggestions......



what goes on sleep mode the card or the computer?


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

Folding client, I guess....The icon in the right bottom corner says the GPU folding client is sleeping?????


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2010)

Switch to the console client ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Folding client, I guess....The icon in the right bottom corner says the GPU folding client is sleeping?????



are you using the console client? also make sure it is set to run while in use under settings or something like that.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

yep did all that and it still does the samething...weird


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> yep did all that and it still does the samething...weird



try this -->


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

hmmm is there a folding console client for GPU3 



> try this -->


been doing that LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> hmmm is there a folding console client for GPU3
> 
> 
> been doing that LOL


yes there is. You can download it here 
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14671


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

> [00:37:16] Folding@Home GPU Core -- Beta
> [00:37:16] Version 2.09 (Thu May 20 11:51:02 PDT 2010)
> [00:37:16]
> [00:37:16] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86
> ...



This is what the log file says about it...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> This is what the log file says about it...



try running as a administer or in Compatibility mode if that doesn't work


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

> yes there is. You can download it here


OK console seems to be working ok...Thanks p o s
will keep an eye on it...
Yep it's working @10% finished already WOW


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> OK console seems to be working ok...Thanks p o s
> will keep an eye on it...
> Yep it's working @10% finished already WOW



thanks is a button 
good that you got it working


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like my GTX 275 is nearing its end of days. Went from not being recognized on cold boots to crashing when running Folding@Home and having weird artifacts, black screens, and lag in games. I think I should've kept the BFG 275 when I downsized for summer 

It will be in the mail Monday back to XFX for replacement, until then its just the 8800GTS which runs ridiculously cool 62C peak during 90F days (no AC) and 55C at night fan speed @ 80%.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks like my GTX 275 is nearing its end of days. Went from not being recognized on cold boots to crashing when running Folding@Home and having weird artifacts, black screens, and lag in games. I think I should've kept the BFG 275 when I downsized for summer
> 
> It will be in the mail Monday back to XFX for replacement, until then its just the 8800GTS which runs ridiculously cool 62C peak during 90F days (no AC) and 55C at night fan speed @ 80%.


hope you can get that card taken care of quickly bro.  Sucks to see hardware taking it's last gasp of breathe


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 2-9600GSO's sitting on my desk, not being used. They are the 92SP's, fold ok with hardly any fan speed or heat.


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks to msgclb, I've finally got my 2 460's Folding  

They're both at stock for now, but outputting the same as my 275's were with overclock. Majot benefit though is 60W less power used from wall socket and cooler temps overall. Only annoyance is that the one positioned above on the mobo is 20C hotter!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrat KieX. Yes the problem with the cyclone is that most of the heat stays in the case. Can you speed up your fan2 which I presume is positioned at the top of the case? I only have one card and two case fans plus an OC'ed C2D so I can keep mine at under 50 C. Ups, just checked and it was 27 C. No job running, Stanford - my GPU is hungry!

Edit: Time for a new install on my i7 rig. Stanford is not sendning WU´s at present so now is a perfect time.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thanks to msgclb, I've finally got my 2 460's Folding
> 
> They're both at stock for now, but outputting the same as my 275's were with overclock. Majot benefit though is 60W less power used from wall socket and cooler temps overall. Only annoyance is that the one positioned above on the mobo is 20C hotter!



I'm glad to see that 2 460's will fold.

In your HFM.NET image that *orange* shows that you have something wrong with your settings. Hopefully it's only your Extreme Overclocking User ID that is 500784. Click on the Edit -> Preferences tab and Web Settings.

Personally every time I see orange I'm concerned that I haven't screwed up!

Currently my EVGA 460's fans won't go above 70% although EVGA has an update to fix that but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Bow (Aug 8, 2010)

What do you mean that orange shows a problem with settings?
I have 2 cards folding, if I click on a card the other turns orange and visa versa, so I have a problem with settings on both cards?


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm glad to see that 2 460's will fold.
> 
> In your HFM.NET image that *orange* shows that you have something wrong with your settings. Hopefully it's only your Extreme Overclocking User ID that is 500784. Click on the Edit -> Preferences tab and Web Settings.
> 
> ...



OK yeah, it was just that. I never configured my username or team on the settings. Thanks again. 

Will have a thrid 460 soon enough


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2010)

Bow said:


> What do you mean that orange shows a problem with settings?
> I have 2 cards folding, if I click on a card the other turns orange and visa versa, so I have a problem with settings on both cards?



This is only my opinion! Maybe Buck or some else with the facts can respond.

I've seen this many times where I have two cards folding the exact same WU. It's my guess that Stanford sends out more than one copy of the same WU to verify results and that I just happen to be the luck bastard that get a second copy. If not I don't know what you could do about it.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 8, 2010)

I just did something I don't remember ever doing before! I clicked on the Folding link in KieX thread that takes you to the first post of this thread. Now I don't know how many of you have done that but I noticed the last change made was on Jul 20, 2008 at 10:51 PM.

Since the last time W2hCYK made any changes was about 2 years ago I'm guessing that most of that information is stale but most importantly the clients are outdated.

I'd like to see *Buck* use his magical powers to bring that 1st post up to date or maybe make a link to the current clients. After all we know it can be lonely spending months in a hotel room in Tallahassee.

Back around 1984 I only spend 2 nights in a cheap hotel in Tallahasse while my Corvette got fixed. I'd bet that G(overment) M(otors) dealer is gone now but it was a couple of block from I10. After looking at the Google map, maybe you're in a better part of town.


----------



## KieX (Aug 8, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I just did something I don't remember ever doing before! I clicked on the Folding link in KieX thread that takes you to the first post of this thread. Now I don't know how many of you have done that but I noticed the last change made was on Jul 20, 2008 at 10:51 PM.
> 
> Since the last time W2hCYK made any changes was about 2 years ago I'm guessing that most of that information is stale but most importantly the clients are outdated.
> 
> ...



I've linked it to team thread in the hope that even if the OP is out of date visitors will either post to get new info or be witty enough to check the last posts which normally have more relevance.

But I'm with you on that, it would be nice to see the OP updated.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

CP, did you manage to get your GX2 and get it folding?

Chances are decent that I'll be buying a GTX460 before too long (buying a new LCD and probably a card to go with it), so that should help my PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2010)

Ion- did you buy that TwinFrozr GTS250 card and if so did it ever get to folding or was it for some other cause?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ion- did you buy that TwinFrozr GTS250 card and if so did it ever get to folding or was it for some other cause?



Yep, I bought it in July.  It's currently folding at a tad under 6k PPD (GPU3).  Currently I'm with OCN, but I'll be back to TPU before too long 

It's a nice card, although I'm not convinced that the TwinFrozr is much better than stock


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh I see. It must be quieter than stock at least no? lol

If you ever decide to sell that card let me know


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Oh I see. It must be quieter than stock at least no? lol
> 
> If you ever decide to sell that card let me know



Quieter it certainly is 

I'll definitely let you know, although it has a home at least for a while folding with my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> CP, did you manage to get your GX2 and get it folding?
> 
> Chances are decent that I'll be buying a GTX460 before too long (buying a new LCD and probably a card to go with it), so that should help my PPD.




Yeah, it's just been down a few days, still need to set up the rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, it's just been down a few days, still need to set up the rig.



What sort of PPD was it giving?

And was it in the X6 rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of PPD was it giving?
> 
> And was it in the X6 rig?



It was in the i7 rig, doing about 10k a day.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was in the i7 rig, doing about 10k a day.



Well that's not bad at all 
OCed it should do 12k though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

No overclocking here, temps are at 90+ as it is.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

90C+ on the card?
If so, that seems hot even for a GX2.  I always keep my GPUs below 75-80c tops.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard that's about borderline for a GX2?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2010)

whatever happened to el fiendo?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> whatever happened to el fiendo?



we'd all like to know


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard that's about borderline for a GX2?



Yeah, pretty much.  Although I won't let my cards get that hot. Maybe disassemble it and re-apply the thermal paste?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 11, 2010)

*What is the best graphics card for folding?*

On 5th August 2010 bit-tech published the answer by James Gorbold here.

This graph shows how the GTX 400 series compares to some other cards.







When it comes to efficiency the GTX 400 series leads the pack.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 11, 2010)

msgclb said:


> On 5th August 2010 bit-tech published the answer by James Gorbold here.
> 
> This graph shows how the GTX 400 series compares to some other cards.
> 
> ...



Nice find msgclb! GTX460 is turning out to be a great all around performer.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

from the looks tho price to ppd still better off with g200 series and overclock them


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice find msgclb! GTX460 is turning out to be a great all around performer.



From what I've been seeing around OCN, it's up to ~11-12k PPD OCed 
Great card, especially for the money!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to know who's HD5970 he's gotten that data from (as well as what kind of steroids it's on) to get 7.5K PPD Mine can barely squeeze 5K:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I would like to know who's HD5970 he's gotten that data from (as well as what kind of steroids it's on) to get 7.5K PPD Mine can barely squeeze 5K:shadedshu



That card should squeeze out a lot more if it performed on par with nvidia cards on F@H heh?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I made a video tonight. 

What do you guys think??? It was just a simple video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bzesjxb4l4


----------



## Bow (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2010)

I like it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I like it



this


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 12, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Well I made a video tonight.
> 
> What do you guys think??? It was just a simple video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bzesjxb4l4



I like it.  Good job.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like it, and I hope I explained everything well in the video. Which I think I covered the basics of what it is well enough.

I wish our team had a video like this up on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIR_Adt8z0Y


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

I still haven't been able to get my 2nd rig going meaning I have no cards folding at the moment.  I need a flash drive!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still haven't been able to get my 2nd rig going meaning I have no cards folding at the moment.  I need a flash drive!



Oh your just waiting for me to catch up

Just install the install files on the HDD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

I got the 2nd 8800gts today. plan to get them folding today


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

sorry guys but i can't fold on the 2nd card. it squeals so fucking loud it gives me a headache.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

@D

I don't have the cd and windows don't want to install no network drivers!  I need to go get a flash drive!

@Tim
YHPM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

@CP
no i don't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

WTF I thought I sent it.  Here it goes again


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 13, 2010)

Like I said I have 2-9600GSO's 384meg with the 92SP's version. willing to let them go cheap. if somebody needs them for folding. By cheap i mean $40.00 a piece, great little folders, run cool also. If need be I can post them on a [FS][US] thread. Thought I would give fellow folders a chance for them.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Like I said I have 2-9600GSO's 384meg with the 92SP's version. willing to let them go cheap. if somebody needs them for folding. By cheap i mean $40.00 a piece, great little folders, run cool also. If need be I can post them on a [FS][US] thread. Thought I would give fellow folders a chance for them.



Ooh, nice deal.  I really want to snatch these up, but I really don't need them.  

@CP:  How loud is your GX2 when folding?  I'm considering picking one up for $110 and sticking it in the X4 955 rig that I'm loaning out, but if it's too loud then it won't be acceptable


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry guys but i can't fold on the 2nd card. it squeals so fucking loud it gives me a headache.



yank the heat sink off and use some clear nail polish in any copper coil things you see. put a coat or 2 on them, that should shut them up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, nice deal.  I really want to snatch these up, but I really don't need them.
> 
> @CP:  How loud is your GX2 when folding?  I'm considering picking one up for $110 and sticking it in the X4 955 rig that I'm loaning out, but if it's too loud then it won't be acceptable



Ummm, pretty loud, not as loud as ATI Cards though, my 5770's are much louder.  however, it all adds up.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ummm, pretty loud, not as loud as ATI Cards though, my 5770's are much louder.  however, it all adds up.



I heard that HD5770s were pretty much silent 

For $110, it sounds like a nice deal, but the noise has me worried a bit.


----------



## popswala (Aug 14, 2010)

What odd timing. I've been thinking of building a rig dedicated to folding/crunching. Been looking at the 5770. Is that any good for folding ? I know nothing of ati. Nvidia fan here. Since it'll be mainly for folding Its more then likely gonna get an aftermarket cooler. I never liked the stock ones.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 14, 2010)

nvidia gpu's are better for a dedicated folding rig. I would go with the nvidia card they fold alot better than ATI.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

popswala said:


> What odd timing. I've been thinking of building a rig dedicated to folding/crunching. Been looking at the 5770. Is that any good for folding ? I know nothing of ati. Nvidia fan here. Since it'll be mainly for folding Its more then likely gonna get an aftermarket cooler. I never liked the stock ones.



Horrible for folding.  I'd guess ~2500 PPD tops.  A comparable nVidia card (GTX260) is 7-9k


----------



## msgclb (Aug 14, 2010)

popswala said:


> What odd timing. I've been thinking of building a rig dedicated to folding/crunching. Been looking at the 5770. Is that any good for folding ? I know nothing of ati. Nvidia fan here. Since it'll be mainly for folding Its more then likely gonna get an aftermarket cooler. I never liked the stock ones.



Here's a comparison that was done by bit-tech here.

Luckily they included the 5770. I'd suggest you go with the *green* GTX 460.


----------



## popswala (Aug 14, 2010)

I am running gts 250 sli'd but only folding on one. I was thinking of getting an ati rig since I never have and I'm looking at building a new game rig. My options look to be ati to get he features I want in the price range. Nvidia will always look good to me.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 14, 2010)

> Luckily they included the 5770. I'd suggest you go with the green GTX 460.


Plus +1 on the GTX460 great cards for folding and games also. I have one folding now and another on the way. They fold like crazy with a small OC and game fairly well. They stay cool and use less power to run them.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Plus +1 on the GTX460 great cards for folding and games also. I have one folding now and another on the way. They fold like crazy with a small OC and game fairly well. They stay cool and use less power to run them.



What is your ppd on that GTX 460?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

popswala said:


> I am running gts 250 sli'd but only folding on one. I was thinking of getting an ati rig since I never have and I'm looking at building a new game rig. My options look to be ati to get he features I want in the price range. Nvidia will always look good to me.



A pair of GTX460s would be _very_ nice


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What is your ppd on that GTX 460?



I know I'm not the one being asked but mine is doing 10.500-800 PPD @ 850/1700


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> A pair of GTX460s would be _very_ nice



That they would. They sure look impressive.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I know I'm not the one being asked but mine is doing 10.500-800 PPD @ 850/1700



That's okay.  About 1,000 ppd more than my GTX 275's, but to get that I have to set the shaders at 1656.  Thank you.  

I'm currently folding with a GTX 275, GTX 260 and a GTX 275 co-op.  The shaders are only at 1556 on the GTX's and the GTS is @ stock.  Any others with GTX 400's feel free to post your ppd.


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2010)

I pull anywhere from 4k+ to almost 6k ppd at 738/1833/1100. Sure be nice if I got gpu2 running but won't


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 15, 2010)

> I know I'm not the one being asked but mine is doing 10.500-800 PPD @ 850/1700


I get about the same PPD with mine, it's oc to almost the same as mstenholm. 
I've ordered another one to take the place of a 9600GSO card. Should up my PPD quite a bit in the near future.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What is your ppd on that GTX 460?



Since you asked.

My GTX 460 768MB card came clocked at 675/1350/1800 and that got 8,654 PPD just as bit-tech. My max OC was 850/1700/1800 and that got 10,558 PPD.

EVGA had a BIOS update that put the default clock at 720/1440/1800 and that got 9,261 PPD. I haven't tried to find the max OC with this BIOS because it has been so damn hot lately.

I'm currently running it at 810/1620/1800 with a PPD of 10,152.

Have you ever wished for a hurricane? My apologies to those in the gulf but something got to change before I go mad.


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2010)

Gosh those 460's sounds even sweeter. I just might have to bite one one day.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 15, 2010)

popswala said:


> I pull anywhere from 4k+ to almost 6k ppd at 738/1833/1100. Sure be nice if I got gpu2 running but won't



I think that I might have asked you this before, did you ever try non-sli with a dummy plug?


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2010)

For some reason the dummy plug won't work on mine. When I do the extend desktop it disconnects my monitors and had to restart to get them back. I tried with no sli, sli w/o bridge, and no sli with bridge. no config worked.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 15, 2010)

> Have you ever wished for a hurricane? My apologies to those in the gulf but something got to change before I go mad.


Man I totally agree weather has been super hot for the last several weeks, hoping within a few more weeks it starts raining and cooling off some. until then I'm drinking plenty of beer and trying to stay inside....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

I've read on OCN that they're as low as ~9.7k stock but can get up to 12k OCed


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2010)

Today we were playing BFBC2 and my computer rested, and then wouldn't boot into windows. It then went blue screen.....

I turned it off for a while, and now it's back to folding like nothing ever happened.

fuck......lol

What I would do for two 295 cards. I think that will be my upgrade this fall. I only wonder if the CPU will bottle neck them when it comes to folding.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately Im thinking about temporarily suspending F@H for an indefinite period of time until I build a small Mini-atx or something tiny like ION n shove it in the corner in the place of my laptop. because past these last few months I have had tonnes of errors some are read errors, some are I/O errors the rest are just errors all which cause F@H to stop n purge what ever unit its doing and ive seen it error & purge units that were close to 98% completion too many times to count so alot of the work i should have been credited for has totally gone down the shitter.

the laptop is functioning perfectly. theres nothing wrong with it - I even removed the bottom panel & wired up a 80mm fan to blow directly at the heatpipes from the CPU and a little at the laptops own fan just incase it was the heat was getting to it. a few months on & its just totally deteriorated. from possibly 1 I/O error every 5 or 8 units to almost being almost lucky to complete even 1 unit in a week (my laptop is left folding 24/7@95% CPUusage) I have no idea whats wrong with my laptop.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, folding kills my laptop too. 

Have you ran memtest on it yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

Just curious, but why don't you try SMP on your C2Q?  It has no impact whatsoever on day-to-day use, and would give far better points


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, folding kills my laptop too.
> 
> Have you ran memtest on it yet?



nope, havent tried - but the RAM is fairly new. like i said before - the laptop has always worked flawlessly



[Ion] said:


> Just curious, but why don't you try SMP on your C2Q?  It has no impact whatsoever on day-to-day use, and would give far better points



my C2Q is my main machine - I would prefer to use it for stuff i wana do & dedicate an entire machine to it, secondly I cant always have my main machine on.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2010)

In my experience new ram fails easier than older broke in memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> In my experience new ram fails easier than older broke in memory.



Ok - I say new - i mean its been in there about almost 2 years lol


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2010)

lol well running the test over night never hurts anything


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> lol well running the test over night never hurts anything



I'l get around to it eventually. but if the ram is bad then I will still be out of play for a while n while i send it off for RMA - I think Corsair ram was lifetime warranty wasnt it??


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.corsair.com/warranty/default.aspx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.corsair.com/warranty/default.aspx





> We have three RMA receiving locations: USA, The Netherlands and Taiwan.



Lol - P&P fees are going to hurt. plus if i send it to china - Im not gonna see a replacement in 2months lmao


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Well it shouldn't be that bad to send it to NL, right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

KieX helpd me through the setup

i just started with the 4670 (i know it sucks)

but that was more so id know what to do

just put up a WTB thread in my local forums for a wide range of nvidia cards

currently have a bunch of 260 offers

mainly in the 100$ range


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> KieX helpd me through the setup
> 
> i just started with the 4670 (i know it sucks)
> 
> ...



Well that's a very good price for a GTX260.  If you can find a 9800GX2 for a reasonable price, they're 10-12k PPD, but incredibly loud.  My GTX260 is about 8k PPD, for comparison


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

just added the 9800GX2 in my search then 

if i get a good offer i might get 2 of them

ugh, i might need a new mb for all these cards haha i do love to play games also, so might need a dedicated rig

whats the best mb that isnt too expensive


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

AMD: MSI 790FX-GD70
Intel P55: EVGA P55 SLI/Asus P7P55D Pro
Intel LGA775 (not smart IMO): 780i SLI
Not really sure about X58, that's not my field of expertise


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> AMD: MSI 790FX-GD70
> Intel P55: EVGA P55 SLI/Asus P7P55D Pro
> Intel LGA775 (not smart IMO): 780i SLI
> *Not really sure about X58, that's not my field of expertise*



if looking for cheap but decent then 
ASRock X58 Extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

Bogmali just got rid of two GX2's I believe for great prices. I have one and it's great!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> KieX helpd me through the setup
> 
> i just started with the 4670 (i know it sucks)
> 
> ...



Welcome.  Because the cost of electricity becomes part of the cost of F@H, I'd recommend the newer cards.  The current champ for F@H value is the GTX460, (memory size does not seem to matter) which with overclocking can yield around 10,000PPD.  There's a debate around here about the GTX260 versions.  Seems like the 192 shader versions can OC better, but the 55nm 216shader versions use less power.  The reason the GTX260's are selling for such a low price is because the GTX460 is so good at its price point.  If you're looking for something a bit cheaper, the GT240 is also very good.  I don't know what it gets with GPU3, but it did very well with OC'ing and sips power.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bogmali just got rid of two GX2's I believe for great prices. I have one and it's great!



So is this GX2 #2 for you?

You're really turning into a FAH powerhouse


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> AMD: MSI 790FX-GD70
> Intel P55: EVGA P55 SLI/Asus P7P55D Pro
> Intel LGA775 (not smart IMO): 780i SLI
> Not really sure about X58, that's not my field of expertise



thx for the list man

but in order to get any of those bord id have to get some new cpu, mem and such, and the budget isnt the biggest atm

so i think i might find a used MSI 790FX-GD70, great layout, and then a dualcore og quadcore pII for it to crunch. or the old msi platinum as Buck uses, that looks good too if i were to build a dedicated folder



p_o_s_pc said:


> if looking for cheap but decent then
> ASRock X58 Extreme



then id have to get a i7 and memory too, thats really expensive here in DK, bu then again id have a good cruncher too




Chicken Patty said:


> Bogmali just got rid of two GX2's I believe for great prices. I have one and it's great!



ill keep an eye open for that
but i actually might end up with either a 460/465 instead, a friend of mine has both and wanna let go of one of them



thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome.  Because the cost of electricity becomes part of the cost of F@H, I'd recommend the newer cards.  The current champ for F@H value is the GTX460, (memory size does not seem to matter) which with overclocking can yield around 10,000PPD.  There's a debate around here about the GTX260 versions.  Seems like the 192 shader versions can OC better, but the 55nm 216shader versions use less power.  The reason the GTX260's are selling for such a low price is because the GTX460 is so good at its price point.  If you're looking for something a bit cheaper, the GT240 is also very good.  I don't know what it gets with GPU3, but it did very well with OC'ing and sips power.



thx for the info man 

but as said above, i might go with the 460/465


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

@ion

No it wasn't, I bought a waterblock from him for my GX2


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh.  2 GX2s would have been awesome.  There's one being offered to folders at OCN for $85 shipped, each time I see that post it makes me sad.  It's an incredible price, but I'm almost certain my parents won't let me get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I heard that HD5770s were pretty much silent
> 
> For $110, it sounds like a nice deal, but the noise has me worried a bit.





[Ion] said:


> Oh.  2 GX2s would have been awesome.  There's one being offered to folders at OCN for $85 shipped, each time I see that post it makes me sad.  It's an incredible price, but I'm almost certain my parents won't let me get it



I just can't now, I have some water cooling stuff here because of a trade and some great members here who have literally gave me stuff for free or at a unbelievable price.  I just can't get more hardware now.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2010)

I will have 2 8800GTS 512MB for sale shortly after I get me my 2 GTX460's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a EVGA 8800GTS 640mb for sale. *$60shipped US*
the TIM has been replaced with MX-2 and thermal pads have been replaced as well. 
BIOS has been flashed with a EVGA Superclocked bios.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

seems like i might go with the MSI Cyclone 460 1gb version as i do play about 1 hour a day, so need a little extra

and then another next month


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Ohio has finally cooled down enough now 

So its time I fired up the triple threat of Fermis. They all just went on about 30 minutes ago, so I hope to add a few points back into the race.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2010)

lol at you avatar don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

thx, looks like me, im a little chubby and loves coca.....errrrhm snow....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

got a nice 470 in our demoshop, they offer 2 year full warranty on all demostuff, just as if it was "new" things

it was a Gainward 470 with reference design, and yes i know gainward isnt the best company, but rmaing with this suppyer is VERY good, its the best in Denmark

i got it for 275$ and a new card of the same is around  450$ so not bad at all


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2010)

$450 retail for a brand new GTX470 is insane, then again I realized your location $275 is about average here stateside

What's the exchange rate over there?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah my location stinks with the hardware prices, allthought we seem to have more used hardware here in denmark than the rest of europe lol

the rate is 100 $ is worth 575 DKK~

oh yeah and btw,  a BIG thanks to KieX for giving me GREAT and AWESOME deals on some stuff, including a psu, cpu and such, very nice guy,


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Well Ohio has finally cooled down enough now
> 
> So its time I fired up the triple threat of Fermis. They all just went on about 30 minutes ago, so I hope to add a few points back into the race.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2010)

I got in about 18K today and Ive only been logging points since 6AM


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I got in about 18K today and Ive only been logging points since 6AM



ROCKIN AND ROLLIN YOU BE!

I think I left F@H off today with my machine on......opps


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I got in about 18K today and Ive only been logging points since 6AM



That's incredible!

I have 1 Fermi folding for me (GTX465), it does about 12k PPD (but it's not my card).  Also various other GPUs and CPUs, for a total PPD of ~30-35k PPD combined


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2010)

I had to shut her rig down to install a new AIO cooler

AFAIK the 470 stock does about 12K if left alone all day. She plays sims3 and folds so it may slow hers down a bit. My 2 just go all out and dont get disturbed too often. So 36K a day is about what I would like to see


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Well that's very nice!
If you OC it, it should be up to a theoretical ~14-15k PPD


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah just didnt do any

Used to do 15-16K on hers tweaked out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2010)

small update reguarding the issues i was having with F@H on my laptop- memtest just passed 6hrs 0 errors not long ago.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 19, 2010)

YAY !!! Finally I downloaded the GPU version and joined a team.

I've many great ideas, I'm thinking about talking with my college den and tell him to install the cpu version on every single computer that they have since they leave them on almost 19 hours a day without much usage, such a waste of energy.

Another idea is promoting the F@H campaign in my region (The Middle East) because we have many people who would totally like this idea, if they heard about it.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> YAY !!! Finally I downloaded the GPU version and joined a team.
> 
> I've many great ideas, I'm thinking about talking with my college den and tell him to install the cpu version on every single computer that they have since they leave them on almost 19 hours a day without much usage, such a waste of energy.
> 
> Another idea is promoting the F@H campaign in my region (The Middle East) because we have many people who would totally like this idea, if they heard about it.



Welcome!

It would be awesome to get those computers folding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> YAY !!! Finally I downloaded the GPU version and joined a team.
> 
> I've many great ideas, I'm thinking about talking with my college den and tell him to install the cpu version on every single computer that they have since they leave them on almost 19 hours a day without much usage, such a waste of energy.
> 
> Another idea is promoting the F@H campaign in my region (The Middle East) because we have many people who would totally like this idea, if they heard about it.



that would be freakin awesome


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 20, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> YAY !!! Finally I downloaded the GPU version and joined a team.
> 
> I've many great ideas, I'm thinking about talking with my college den and tell him to install the cpu version on every single computer that they have since they leave them on almost 19 hours a day without much usage, such a waste of energy.
> 
> Another idea is promoting the F@H campaign in my region (The Middle East) because we have many people who would totally like this idea, if they heard about it.



Most awesome.  Good luck in spreading the word.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

got this one as a demo/openbox deal, but its never been opened, not even the box it came in lol

should have it up and running in a few days for the team


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

I recognize that post in the background


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone gave THIS program a go? Comments?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!! looks great imo

but damn  8 gpus?

must be for someone who has 4 dual cards 

oh yeah and if im lucky, then ill have a EVGA SSC 470 by next week, awesome 250$ used card deal(atleast it is here)


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but damn  8 gpus?



Curious to see if you can run it across your network


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

interesting indeed it is young padawan


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone looking for a folding card i have a 8800GTS 640mb for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

would have taken that if the shipping wasnt so freakin expensive


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> would have taken that if the shipping wasnt so freakin expensive



shipping outside of the US makes it a shitty deal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

i know  and then there comes taxes, customs and what not


----------



## msgclb (Aug 23, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anyone gave THIS program a go? Comments?



After going through all 7 pages I'm still not sure this simple guy would use it. I'm going to keep an eye on that thread just in case.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2010)

msgclb said:


> After going through all 7 pages I'm still not sure this simple guy would use it. I'm going to keep an eye on that thread just in case.



Same here, tried to install it on my Thuban rig folding with my HD5970 and I got a BSOD right off the back Restarted and it's telling me that my GPU is "not yet" supported or needs an updated driver Ditched it for now and went on my way


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anyone gave THIS program a go? Comments?


Saw it on OCN, looks pretty cool 


p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone looking for a folding card i have a 8800GTS 640mb for sale. PM me if interested



Getting a GTX460?
I may be interested, or I might just save for a 460 myself


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 23, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anyone gave THIS program a go? Comments?



Meh, only 8 GPU's total? I'm looking for a program to replace FHM.net that i cannot get running on my XP rigs. Is Fahspy any good?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, only 8 GPU's total? I'm looking for a program to replace FHM.net that i cannot get running on my XP rigs. Is Fahspy any good?



I've never heard of FHM.net but HFM.net needs Microsoft .NET 3.5 so maybe that's what's missing from your XP rigs. youme


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've never heard of *FHM*



I have

although BUCK doesn't strike me as the "soft pron" type......


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

you speaking of personal experience???


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you speaking of personal experience???



Nope, just an observation


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

hmm


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 24, 2010)

dhoshaw said:
			
		

> hertz9753 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^

Glad to hear.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've never heard of FHM.net but HFM.net needs Microsoft .NET 3.5 so maybe that's what's missing from your XP rigs. youme



Don't remember what I had to do, but it has run fine on my XP systems, so I think msgclb might be on to something.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 24, 2010)

popswala, did you get that dual display, 3 gpu sli thing figured out?


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> popswala, did you get that dual display, 3 gpu sli thing figured out?



nope. I picked up bigger resistors and nothing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

Did everyone see this?  Thanks, Newtekie1!  I've wondered for a long time if it makes sense for DC'ers to spend the money for higher efficiency PSU's and Newt puts it into numbers that make sense for us.  Remember, his numbers are for systems that only run 8 hours per day.  Looks like that Gold 850 watt PSU that you spend $50 extra for will pay back that difference in the first year.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 26, 2010)

We had that rarest of Bay Area events -- a heat wave.  My PC's signed off all on their own.  Yesterday I doubted my own survival, so I thought it best to not push my luck, and I left them off for the duration.  

We've had the coldest summer I can remember, and my PC's were tuned accordingly.  Luckily it broke today so I'm back folding 100%.  Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## Bow (Aug 26, 2010)

My 8800gt is on its last leg, may be down to one card for a while, anyone want to donate a card?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Sorry for the interruption.



Just don't let it happen again!:shadedshu

j/k

(This from the guy who takes the whole summer off)


----------



## johnspack (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep asking this,  but I'll keep trying!  I need a sli capable psu,  pref 600w + single rail.  I need to get my 2nd rig back up.  I can't keep folding like  I have been on this one,  I have work to do!  It will be about one month from now as I just bought a wd black 1tb sata3 64mb hd(500gig platters wheee!) and a sony optiarc dvd burner.  So I'm broke again!  Anyone thinks they may have one in a month,  I have paypal,  and I know how to use it!


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2010)

Bow said:


> My 8800gt is on its last leg, may be down to one card for a while, anyone want to donate a card?



I'm trying to hock a 384MB 9600GSO with a Zalman FV900 mounted on it for 50 bucks if you're interested.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 26, 2010)

My XFX GTX 275 has returned from RMA. Card they sent me is immaculate- only bad thing is it looks different than my previous card. Its running through its inaugural F@H WU right now, looking good. 









NastyHabits said:


> We had that rarest of Bay Area events -- a heat wave.  My PC's signed off all on their own.  Yesterday I doubted my own survival, so I thought it best to not push my luck, and I left them off for the duration.
> 
> We've had the coldest summer I can remember, and my PC's were tuned accordingly.  Luckily it broke today so I'm back folding 100%.  Sorry for the interruption.



It was stupid hot, no? I had planned to go to Alameda County to visit some people (and make a run to MC ), but decided to put it off for later. Also had to turn off WCG and F@H b/c this case I am in now is not suited for 100+ temps  This is definitely the coolest summer of the past 5-7 years though, hands down.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job on 4.5 mil theonedub!  Knew you had it in you!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 27, 2010)

*470 ways to smile   :>*

got my GTX470 today.....


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2010)

Ooh  

Sweet card


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 27, 2010)

*mild OC*

Mild OC to start with.........
got it folding already


----------



## theonedub (Aug 27, 2010)

That's a really nice card, Im a sucker for twin and triple fan coolers on GPUs 

What is the fan noise like with 100%? and in that screen grab is it already running a WU? 66C at 100% fan speed F@H would be quite 

Just looked at the grab again, that is cool!


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 27, 2010)

yep it's folding already fan speed can't even hear it. I have a DD waterblock ordered be here next week and I will add it in my loop with the cpu.
I have a 460 that's the same thing but it only has 2 fans and you can't hear it either..These are sweet cards great heatsinks and run very cool with a OC on them.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 27, 2010)

I had the 460 running 825mhz with fan speed at 100% and it never got over 62C. Its going in the thuban rig now 1055T OC to 3.8GHZ.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 27, 2010)

So that cooler is coming off the card...? If so waht did you have planned for it?  

I saw a 470gtx on sale with mafia 2 and Just Cause 2 that I would've picked up, but it was OOS by the time I clicked the Newegg Link.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 27, 2010)

going to keep the cooler dub just in case I decide to put it in a different case. The only water loop I have now is on the i7 rig.
If I get rid of it you have first dibs :>


----------



## theonedub (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks!  Im going to keep an eye out for a GTX 470. It would be great if, after you get settled, you post up the PPD you are getting and your final 24/7 folding clocks


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 27, 2010)

will do that for sure....


----------



## johnspack (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm down for a bit,  but should be back by tomorrow.  Reinstalling windows.  Good lord this 1tb wd black is fast!  64mb cache seems to help large file xfers too...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

Folders dream?


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 29, 2010)

> Folders dream?


man that would take alot of GPU's to fill them slots......


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

imagine it full of 295s , what a pain in the ass to setup hahahaha

but would be a killer folder

allthough i doubt 6 nf200 can work together


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 29, 2010)

> imagine it full of 295s , what a pain in the ass to setup hahahaha


That would be a big dent in the pocket book to fill it with 295's....
and yes it would be a big pain in the a$$$$$ to setup.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2010)

Plus, windows has an issues running more than 8 clients at a single time.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

one can still dream


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 29, 2010)

> Plus, windows has an issues running more than 8 clients at a single time.


That nice to know, I don't have 8 clients on one machine, but I would try if I could..


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Guys I had a system crash lost everything, well sorta reinstalled vista, most everything saved in a file called windows.old.  Any magic trick to getting everything running or do I have to do this one at a time?  This could take week


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

No tricks that I am aware of


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Bow said:


> Hey Guys I had a system crash lost everything, well sorta reinstalled vista, most everything saved in a file called windows.old.  Any magic trick to getting everything running or do I have to do this one at a time?  This could take week



had that happen a while ago, sucked bro


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2010)

This really sucks  I am going to be down for a while.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm not so much involved in the forums these days, and both my 9800 GTs have died, but I had just enough money to pick up a GeForce GT 220 (and overclocked it) a few months ago. Despite my monster cards dying, I'm happy to say that this GT 220 has been sitting in my 2nd PCIe slot since I got it and has been running nearly 24/7 for F@H. I'm glad that I can still contribute, even if it is only around 2000 PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

thats true dedication right there^^^^


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2010)

Team you get first crack at these babies:







BFG ones are OC version, EVGA is vanilla. BFG is $65 shipped, EVGA is $60 shipped. $175 shipped for the loot Oh and CONUS only


----------



## popswala (Aug 31, 2010)

dang those are sweet. sure wouldn't mind picking up some more. can't afford high ends lol. unless you'd do layaway..lol

Whats the clocks on those?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2010)

popswala said:


> Whats the clocks on those?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

sweet cards, id take them if i lived in the us


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

Do they OC higher?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Do they OC higher?



Yup.....I just never fiddled with it


----------



## popswala (Aug 31, 2010)

u picked the best time to post them with the first being tomorrow. lol. lousy rent. I would soo get them unless we could work somethin' out..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 31, 2010)

Guy's, I will be out of town for 5 days. The rigs will be off. When I come back, I should be pumping 100K+.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 31, 2010)

We forgive you  for the five days since we trust you will bring the big numbers to the table when you return.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Dang j want those 250's!!!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dang j want those 250's!!!



Buy them

Will post them on the B/S/T forum after today....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

What's more or less the PPD from those 250's?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2010)

The Vanilla tops out at 6.3K on a 353 pointer while the OC can get close to 7K.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Ughhhhhh I am so tempted!!!!!!!!  But I know I shouldn't.   Dammit bog, you and your deals


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would get em but I'd hate to find out what postage to the UK would be.

I'm sorry guys but I go away for a week tomorrow, rigs will be off. Not that it will make much difference as I only manage about 750 a day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> I would get em but I'd hate to find out what postage to the UK would be.
> 
> I'm sorry guys but I go away for a week tomorrow, rigs will be off. Not that it will make much difference as I only manage about 750 a day.



its not so much what shipping will be, its more what taxes and such will cost you, that is the crazy part


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice prices!


Hey to run folding on more than one card. You can use a KVM to trick it into thinking you have more than one monitor correct'?






Not that I'm doing that today tho.....


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bit expensive though?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry team my ppd is down.  I've had almost no internet for almost a week.  Finally got a hold of Shaw Cable,  they said I'll get a techie next tuesday the 7th.  Crap.....
Folding is hard in the freaking boondocks!!!  No you can't that just became my new avatar!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Nice prices!
> 
> 
> Hey to run folding on more than one card. You can use a KVM to trick it into thinking you have more than one monitor correct'?
> ...



Dummy VGA Dongle
 How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like I've earnt myself a shiny new forum badge 

Crazy Folder it is!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 1, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Nice prices!
> 
> 
> Hey to run folding on more than one card. You can use a KVM to trick it into thinking you have more than one monitor correct'?
> ...



KVM is only necessary for multiple rigs. Dummy Plugs are required for Vista or Win 7. XP is the folders OS of choice.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

can anyone advise on if this looks about right?

4x gtx480s and 2x xeon quads at 4.3ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can anyone advise on if this looks about right?
> 
> 4x gtx480s and 2x xeon quads at 4.3ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture152.jpg



that looks about right. 480's do 11-15k depending on OC and WU


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks.

you dont want to know what the kill a watt meter is sayin about now haha


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thanks.
> 
> you dont want to know what the kill a watt meter is sayin about now haha



meh i ignore mine  more exciting that way.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you need to run f@h for every CPU core? Or does it just eat all of them at once?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

SMP sees all 16


----------



## theonedub (Sep 3, 2010)

Are the GPU clients PPD slowly declining or are they solid? 

You should give HFM.net a shot instead of FahMon so you can see the bonus corrected PPD for the SMP client (they still get bonuses right? I only did SMP for ChimpChallenge)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## theonedub (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you have an issue with the GPUs winding down to 0 before? The PPD of the GPUs look lower than the first screen shot. Is that still an issue?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

yes but fixed with new drivers. 

had to dial load back to 75% to keep gpus from hitting 98c


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 3, 2010)

Got home today and started looking around to see what rigs I could throw together. Got the i7-860 and 2x 8800GS below that will run throughout the weekend. Woot for -bigadv.






Also have an unlocked Phenom II x4 B50 @ 3.5Ghz that is good for 7Kppd. I still have a 8800GS sitting here waiting on resistors for a dummy plug. When I get all hardware combined on Monday, I should be in excess of 110K ppd.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2010)

Very Nice BUCK

And since everyone's showing some screenies.........I might as well join in

My new toys:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Very Nice BUCK
> 
> And since everyone's showing some screenies.........I might as well join in
> 
> ...



Ah, got some nice 460's I see. I'm thinking of picking up one or two of them in the future.

BTW, let me be the first to congratulate you on *40 MILLION points!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 3, 2010)

+1 for Bog

Fits, are you still running 2:16 per frame for your SMP client? Buck's running :34 per frame with his i7/860.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

it appears buck is running 34minutes per frame with his cpu and im running 2mins,16sec per frame if im reading it correctly.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> +1 for Bog
> 
> Fits, are you still running 2:16 per frame for your SMP client? Buck's running :34 per frame with his i7/860.



You mean 34:34 right?

That is actually a good TPF for an 860

I'm away from my other i7's so I couldn't tell you what mines are But I just switched them back to -bigadv (from -advmethods) today


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You mean 34:34 right?
> 
> That is actually a good TPF for an 860
> 
> I'm away from my other i7's so I couldn't tell you what mines are But I just switched them back to -bigadv (from -advmethods) today



Can you tell that I spent the day chasing my kids around Oaks Park?  So why is Fits' PPD so low for the SMP client?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2010)

Fits has 16 cores (4GHZ plus) on the SMP I believe that he is running on one client.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

16threads @ 4.3ghz yes.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got home today and started looking around to see what rigs I could throw together. Got the i7-860 and 2x 8800GS below that will run throughout the weekend. Woot for -bigadv.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture003.jpg
> 
> Also have an unlocked Phenom II x4 B50 @ 3.5Ghz that is good for 7Kppd. I still have a 8800GS sitting here waiting on resistors for a dummy plug. When I get all hardware combined on Monday, I should be in excess of 110K ppd.



Nice little producer you got there. The 2686 and 2685 WU (-bigadv) are great. The 2684 takes a full day longer.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it appears buck is running 34minutes per frame with his cpu and im running 2mins,16sec per frame if im reading it correctly.



You are working on a non-bigadv WU. You have to add -bigadv in your command line to pick up an 2684, 2685, 2686 or an 2692. There is however a shortage of these units so from time to time you pick up an 6014 or similar. You want to connect to server 171.67.108.22 (see this linky for server status http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html ) My guesstimate is that you could do a frame in less then 18 min with four GPU's folding which is more then 80 KPPD for the CPU alone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You are working on a non-bigadv WU. You have to add -bigadv in your command line to pick up an 2684, 2685, 2686 or an 2692. There is however a shortage of these units so from time to time you pick up an 6014 or similar. You want to connect to server 171.67.108.22 (see this linky for server status http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html ) My guesstimate is that you could do a frame in less then 18 min with four GPU's folding which is more then 80 KPPD for the CPU alone.


Yep, the megarig would rock -bigadv. Make sure you use the following switches in the shortcut in this order.

*-verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp* 

This is the only way i could get -bigadv to work, coming from a traditional -smp set-up.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 3, 2010)

any body having issues with the GPU client not getting any work from the Servers.
I got home and 2 of my rigs keep trying but don't get any work packets DL......
Not sure whats up with them. Stopped them and restarted both and the samething happens????


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> any body having issues with the GPU client not getting any work from the Servers.
> I got home and 2 of my rigs keep trying but don't get any work packets DL......
> Not sure whats up with them. Stopped them and restarted both and the samething happens????



Yup same thing here, both 460's aren't getting any WU's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 3, 2010)

Sounds like Stanford took off early for the weekend. Again.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

Ditto, but a restart got me a new WU


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd post this on this team's thread too:

I'm gonna be going back home to Spain for two weeks. Really want to visit family, friends and generally have an exciting break away from stressful London and hard work.

I'm gonna try to set-up another GTX275 to my farm before I leave (= 2x275's + 2x460's). So I may not have internet access to catch up on things here, but my rigs will be hard at work 

I hope that all is well for everyone and that good things happen, see you all in 2 weeks


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok mine are back to folding again now......
Seems Stanford was doing updates to the servers today.....
All is GOOD...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just thought I'd post this on this team's thread too:
> 
> I'm gonna be going back home to Spain for two weeks. Really want to visit family, friends and generally have an exciting break away from stressful London and hard work.
> 
> ...



Have a safe trip KieX. We applaud your efforts and hope your rigs have no interruptions while your gone.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 4, 2010)

I lost my internet sometime this morning. At the time I noticed the problem I had to leave for a several hours. On my return I soon discovered my router was dead.

I hooked my 24/7 rig up the modem and had internet access but without a router my wireless rigs wouldn't have internet access. I've now replace the router and I'm back up running.

I'm guessing I was down for at least 6 hours.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 4, 2010)

That just sucks. Happend to me while I was out of the country a couple of times. You will regain the lost point I'm sure 

Edit: you had *one* update with only 611 points. You didn't lose much. I lost weeks.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 4, 2010)

I had 8 cards running 611 WUs trying to upload for about 4 hours. Three are GTX 400s that would have completed at least two more WUs in that time. The other 5 probably would have only completed one more WU.

So I was lucky it wasn't a week but only about 4888 points that I lost!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 4, 2010)

You got some serious folding power there!!! You better stay on top of them. I'm afraid work is out of the question . Speaking of - I'm on my way to Ukraine and I will "convert" my -bigadv to crunching but add a GPU to another rig to partly make up for it.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 4, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I'm on my way to Ukraine ...



Now days I hate even leaving this city! I've spent 2 years in Thailand, 3 years in Spain, 180 days in Turkey, about 3 months in Italy and 10 days in Greece. What surprise me is I never spent any time in Europe except a couple of hours in the airport in Paris.

Before you leave let me congratulate you on...

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 3,500,000 

If I make it through the day this might be the only stone today!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You mean 34:34 right?
> 
> That is actually a good TPF for an 860
> 
> I'm away from my other i7's so I couldn't tell you what mines are But I just switched them back to -bigadv (from -advmethods) today



 ...but we are still waiting for the outcome. Buck finished his and I mine (a slow 2684, took almost 3 full days). Could be are + 750.000 day if you get one in.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> ...but we are still waiting for the outcome. Buck finished his and I mine (a slow 2684, took almost 3 full days). Could be are + 750.000 day if you get one in.



Not today bro.......I need to tweak mines because I cannot get any 268X WU's for some odd reason:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 5, 2010)

Server 171.67.108.22 is sending out now. Connect, connect 

Edit: The downside of -bigadv is that you can run into some poor luck because of the limited WU sent out.

Server status is here :http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html Just got one, a good one a 2686


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 7, 2010)

Finally have all my rigs together, but Windows 7 is being a networking bitch. I had to order 2 USB Wireless adapters for those machines and it will be Thursday before I get them. All my XP rigs are up and folding. No -bigadv for me until the weekend.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 7, 2010)

I lost my AC yesterday and will be cutting back until someone comes to fix it.

I noticed that the temps shouldn't be as high as previous days. As long as the temps stay below 80F I can run most of what I've got without the AC.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 7, 2010)

I finally got my i7 to fold smp again.... Next project is to get the X6 amd to do it also...


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Next project is to get the X6 amd to do it also...



Interesting to see how it fares compared to the i5's and i7's. Mine is currently crunching but once I start OCing it I will see how she folds


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

About 10% less than an i7 @ the same speed


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure but it is OC to 3.8GHZ which is 400MHZ slower than the i7 is OC. I'm still having problems with my i7 doing smp. It DL the work unit but now it's just sitting there for the last hour not doing nothing????????????
anybody got some ideas as to what is wrong????
Need to get it folding before I start on the X6....
EDIT:Got it finally I didn't have the flag set right in the shortcut it's working now.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

Guys, I will be back up and crunching soon.  Getting some errors now with the GX2, saying it's unstable so I gotta see what's going on.  Everything is at stock.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

GL fixing that


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 7, 2010)

I was getting that also, but my card was OC to far or the temps were way high....I had to uninstall folding@home using ccleaner to get it out of the reg. then reinstall and it starting working ok then..
I'm not sure if that will help yours but hey it's worth a try.....


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Getting some errors now with the GX2, saying it's unstable so I gotta see what's going on.  Everything is at stock.




Reconfigure your client and change your WU size selection to either small, normal, or large. It doesn't like that current WU so it's spitting out a UNSTABLE_MACHINE erro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

Mine doesn't even get to start folding


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 7, 2010)

do what I said and uninstall it, then reinstall with the settings Bogmali says to set..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll try what you and bog suggested.  Thanks guys, I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 8, 2010)

i7 and GTX470 alone are putting out almost 32,000 PPD now with the i7 running SMP. 
That should help the team overall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I lost my internet sometime this morning. At the time I noticed the problem I had to leave for a several hours. On my return I soon discovered my router was dead.
> 
> I hooked my 24/7 rig up the modem and had internet access but without a router my wireless rigs wouldn't have internet access. I've now replace the router and I'm back up running.
> 
> I'm guessing I was down for at least 6 hours.





TeXBill said:


> i7 and GTX470 alone are putting out almost 32,000 PPD now with the i7 running SMP.
> That should help the team overall.



Nothing works on getting this GX2 of mine crunching.  I ran furmark and it passes, just to make sure the card is not crapping you know.  Ugggghhhh!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> i7 and GTX470 alone are putting out almost 32,000 PPD now with the i7 running SMP.
> That should help the team overall.



Awesome!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 8, 2010)

Crap chicken patty that just suxs big time.....Good thing is the GTX295 is on its way and I know it will fold....
Just get some tubing and get ready to set it up.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Crap chicken patty that just suxs big time.....Good thing is the GTX295 is on its way and I know it will fold....
> Just get some tubing and get ready to set it up.....



Yeah bro, when I get it I'll get some tubing, hopefully the pump I have works, it was sent for free but the loop wasn't working great with previous owner, he was blaming the pump.  Gotta check that out before I even put it in the rig.  I'll keep you posted on that.  Yeah bro, I'll give the GX2 another try tomorrow, gotta get some rest for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohoo, now we are talking.  Full bore, crunching and folding!  Back at it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2010)

i need that background. also this winter i cant wait to show you what im going to do!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> also this winter i cant wait to show you what im going to do!




Interestingly enough, I can't wait either


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 8, 2010)

> Woohoo, now we are talking. Full bore, crunching and folding! Back at it!


 Great job I knew you could do it..


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woohoo, now we are talking.  Full bore, crunching and folding!  Back at it!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100908/Capture131.jpg


Great!

That your X6 rig?


Solaris17 said:


> i need that background. also this winter i cant wait to show you what im going to do!



Yes, background please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Great job I knew you could do it..



Thanks bro, I just did what you told me, and it worked.  Unless I did something differently when creating the shortcuts again.



I'll link you guys to the background when I get home from work this afternoon.  If you don't want to wait, you can find it at Interfacelift under dual monitor wallpaper.  Sort by resolution 3360x1050.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 8, 2010)

I can just wait till you get home, I'm at work today also.....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll just wait as well......thanks!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 8, 2010)

chicken patty said:


> woohoo, now we are talking.  Full bore, crunching and folding!  Back at it!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100908/capture131.jpg



congrats on your return!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks D


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2010)

BOW is back up and running after his Windows re-install. Currently he is producing 13K and we may be able to squeek a little more after some fans arrive. Way to go BOW!


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> BOW is back up and running after his Windows re-install. Currently he is producing 13K and we may be able to squeek a little more after some fans arrive. Way to go BOW!



Thanks for your help!!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> BOW is back up and running after his Windows re-install. Currently he is producing 13K and we may be able to squeek a little more after some fans arrive. Way to go BOW!



I went to Free-DC to see if BOW had made the board today but no Pie, no data, no milestones, etc. Am I alone with these problems with Free-DC?

Congrats BOW.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 9, 2010)

WOOT WOOT, The train is back to gang-banging DC again!!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I went to Free-DC to see if BOW had made the board today but no Pie, no data, no milestones, etc. Am I alone with these problems with Free-DC?
> 
> Congrats BOW.



I am having the same problem, Crunching stats also.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2010)

Still having wireless problems, so I made some concessions on my end. I yanked the wireless card from my HTPC and placed it in my i7 rig. Now I just need to pick up a -bigadv WU.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Buck on my smp rig what exactly do I need to put in the target line??????
for the shortcut

This is whats their now.....C:\Users\B_B_BARRON\FAH\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp 7 -bigadv


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Hey Buck on my smp rig what exactly do I need to put in the target line??????
> for the shortcut
> 
> This is whats their now.....C:\Users\B_B_BARRON\FAH\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -smp 7 -bigadv



I use "-verbosity 9 -bigadv -smp".


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 9, 2010)

hmm ok I will change mine and see if it makes a difference, Thanks
Does it have to be in " or not?
Edit: nope it doesn't thanks Buck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

once we have buck figure out his issues we'll be doing much better. His output, plus bow's plus my gx2 and soon to come gtx295 courtesy of texbill  and his addition of an i7 I believe as well should equal for a NICE boost!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2010)

gimme my WP CP its been more than 12hours. the only thing your working on now is folding.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like thebluebumblebee got his badge back!


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 9, 2010)

Arghh...sitting far away from home and found out that at least one rig is not producing any longer. My dog/house-sitter have no clue and I have no patience to guide her so now I can only hope that my -bigadv will stay alive so I can still produce something.That rig is still doing some GPU2 folding according to Kakao Stats so with a little luck it will send a 60-72 K out soon. I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 9, 2010)

Man that suxs, it always seems to happen when you are not around......


----------



## theonedub (Sep 10, 2010)

Big thanks to Bog for the great price on the GTS 250. Not only does it look better than the 8800GTS, it folds a little quieter and cooler, and it should clock better.. 

Which leads me to my next question. What do you guys who run GTS 250s usually have your shaders clocked at for 24/7 folding. 1836 is stock and HIGH (haven't seen shaders nearly that high since my GSO)  Can I break into the 2000 shader region safely with this card?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Big thanks to Bog for the great price on the GTS 250. Not only does it look better than the 8800GTS, it folds a little quieter and cooler, and it should clock better..
> 
> Which leads me to my next question. What do you guys who run GTS 250s usually have your shaders clocked at for 24/7 folding. 1836 is stock and HIGH (haven't seen shaders nearly that high since my GSO)  Can I break into the 2000 shader region safely with this card?


I run my GTS250/8800GTS 512 @ 725/1940/1000 for about 6777PPD on a 353pt WU.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm on a 2685 WU and it is taking forever to do. It's been almost 2 days and it's only 78% done with my i7 OC to 4.2GHZ.... Man hope I get some points out of this one....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow,  look at how many of us 4mil+ folders are going!  Nice job guys.  Go stanhemi go!  And MStenholm will be joining us soon....


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2010)

I just noticed that I have a new 925 wu currently running on my GTX 465. Any one else getting these?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2010)

How is it compared to the 611 pointer - heat / PPD wise? My 460 is not running as far as I can tell so I'm pretty sure that none have come my way yet.

Edit: We better get used to them for better or worse. There are around 50 different project numbers in that project.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 11, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> How is it compared to the 611 pointer - heat / PPD wise? My 460 is not running as far as I can tell so I'm pretty sure that none have come my way yet.
> 
> Edit: We better get used to them for better or worse. There are around 50 different project numbers in that project.



As far as I can tell there's no difference in heat. I'm not sure about the PPD.

As I was 'going to press' my 925 completed and something new popped up. I now have a 912 wu running. So far this one is running at 11,098 PPD as compared to the 925 wu running at 11,928 PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I finally got my i7 to fold smp again.... Next project is to get the X6 amd to do it also...



Have a look here - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1546363


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok guys, I need help once again.  I got the GTX 295 hooked up and folding on one core, I can't get the second client to go.  Says "GPU is not supported", and it suggests that I try the standard client.

Any ideas, it happened once and I fixed it, but can't remember what it was, I didn't use a different client neither.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I'm on a 2685 WU and it is taking forever to do. It's been almost 2 days and it's only 78% done with my i7 OC to 4.2GHZ.... Man hope I get some points out of this one....



I have a 2684 going now that will take me another 24hrs(3.1 days total). I could get similar ppd just running SMP2.



Chicken Patty said:


> Ok guys, I need help once again.  I got the GTX 295 hooked up and folding on one core, I can't get the second client to go.  Says "GPU is not supported", and it suggests that I try the standard client.
> 
> Any ideas, it happened once and I fixed it, but can't remember what it was, I didn't use a different client neither.


Try connecting the HDMI to a TV and extend your desktop to the additional monitor. This should allow the 2nd core to fold.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a 2684 going now that will take me another 24hrs(3.1 days total). I could get similar ppd just running SMP2.



The 2684´s are slower then the rest. My 4,05 GHz does them in just under under 3 days. The rest takes 51-53 hours with one GPU folding. My frame time is close to 1 min faster without GPU folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a 2684 going now that will take me another 24hrs(3.1 days total). I could get similar ppd just running SMP2.
> 
> 
> Try connecting the HDMI to a TV and extend your desktop to the additional monitor. This should allow the 2nd core to fold.



XP should allow you to do this even without a 2nd monitor though and it's not, that's how I had my GX2 folding.  It just hit me.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Big thanks to Bog for the great price on the GTS 250. Not only does it look better than the 8800GTS, it folds a little quieter and cooler, and it should clock better..
> 
> Which leads me to my next question. What do you guys who run GTS 250s usually have your shaders clocked at for 24/7 folding. 1836 is stock and HIGH (haven't seen shaders nearly that high since my GSO)  Can I break into the 2000 shader region safely with this card?


I run my GTS250 @ 1836mhz 


Chicken Patty said:


> Ok guys, I need help once again.  I got the GTX 295 hooked up and folding on one core, I can't get the second client to go.  Says "GPU is not supported", and it suggests that I try the standard client.
> 
> Any ideas, it happened once and I fixed it, but can't remember what it was, I didn't use a different client neither.



Try adding "-forcegpu nvidia_g80" to the shortcut


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I run my GTS250 @ 1836mhz
> 
> 
> Try adding "-forcegpu nvidia_g80" to the shortcut



That did it!!! 

I had came across this on another site, however they didn't give me the actualy command like you did, they just said if you had the "force gpu" command.  ION for president!


EDIT:  What do you guys suggest temps stay under. This one is under water so both cores at it 100% it's at 45ºc with only one fan on the rad


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 11, 2010)

> EDIT: What do you guys suggest temps stay under. This one is under water so both cores at it 100% it's at 45ºc with only one fan on the rad


That is more than ok 45C is great for temps with both of the cores folding.....
Good job CP, now I just need to get mine folding on both cores. It's running win7 64bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> That is more than ok 45C is great for temps with both of the cores folding.....
> Good job CP, now I just need to get mine folding on both cores. It's running win7 64bit.



What's stopping you, no second monitor?

...and thanks and even more thanks for what you did bro


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 11, 2010)

yep I got a second monitor but its like 10' away from the rig... 
Your welcome, told you it would help you out and you had doubts about me....
Never doubt me I mean what I say and do what I say......
Heck look at my points i just got with this i7 running smp again.....
that was on a 2684 that took almost 2 days to do....
now its doing a 6077 and is already 55% done with that one.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> yep I got a second monitor but its like 10' away from the rig...
> Your welcome, told you it would help you out and you had doubts about me....
> Never doubt me I mean what I say and do what I say......
> Heck look at my points i just got with this i7 running smp again.....
> ...



I never doubted you, never!

Hopefully I should be doing about 23k PPD with these two going at it, right?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 11, 2010)

> Hopefully I should be doing about 23k PPD with these two going at it, right?


Yes somewhere around that number, it will be some good points and you don't have to worry about heat......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Yes somewhere around that number, it will be some good points and you don't have to worry about heat......



 Heat?  bro my room is an oven right now man.  The GX2 needs to go under water quick!!!!!!!!  each core at 85ºc


----------



## hat (Sep 11, 2010)

Any of you guys needing monitors tried the vga-dvi adaptor w/ resistors?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

> Heat? bro my room is an oven right now man. The GX2 needs to go under water quick!!!!!!!! each core at 85ºc


Heck my GX2 was at 95C when I folded with it, but yes 85C is hot and I bet your room is like a sauna..


> Any of you guys needing monitors tried the vga-dvi adaptor w/ resistors?


nope never tried that????????????? 
what does it do???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 12, 2010)

tricks the card to believe there is a monitor plugged in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Heck my GX2 was at 95C when I folded with it, but yes 85C is hot and I bet your room is like a sauna..
> 
> nope never tried that?????????????
> what does it do???



Well peak was 99ºc   That was earlier when it was hot as heck outside.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well peak was 99ºc   That was earlier when it was hot as heck outside.



You sir need a tec/meanwell/water loop/ lol


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok I need one of them for my GTX295 then.....


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2010)

hat said:


> Any of you guys needing monitors tried the vga-dvi adaptor w/ resistors?



AKA Dummy plug.....Look in the folding essentials thread, there is a tutorial in there on how to make one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> You sir need a tec/meanwell/water loop/ lol



I just need res/pump.  I have the VGA block and rad.



bogmali said:


> AKA Dummy plug.....Look in the folding essentials thread, there is a tutorial in there on how to make one



Link for easier access 

 How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

Your PC ATM


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 12, 2010)

> Your PC ATM


Looks like it will work.....

can I just use my KVM and trick it into thinking I have 2 monitors hooked up. I have a 4 port kvm now and only using 3 plugs on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks good CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Looks like it will work.....
> 
> can I just use my KVM and trick it into thinking I have 2 monitors hooked up. I have a 4 port kvm now and only using 3 plugs on it.



Not sure on that, got no experience with it dude   Maybe the guys at F@H can help 



[Ion] said:


> Looks good CP!



Thanks bro


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

Got a -bigadv(P2684) uploading tonight. I hope the next WU is a bit nicer. I have realized that SMP2 is a bit faster than some -bigadv WU's, plus the frequent uploads smooth out my ppd a bit more.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got a -bigadv(P2684) uploading tonight. I hope the next WU is a bit nicer. I have realized that SMP2 is a bit faster than some -bigadv WU's, plus the frequent uploads smooth out my ppd a bit more.



As far as I remember being away from my rig even the 2684 is better then the normal ones provided off course that it is picked up right away. A couple of hours of wait time and you are right. What I did was to do crunching if it didn't. I timed it so it would finish when I was home. Having 3 rigs as bogmali would make that job a bit difficult. What are your TPF?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

guys, what kinda tweaks can be done to F@h?  Like I here or see everyone saying about flags and big WU's with tons of points, ummmm how do I go about that?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what kinda tweaks can be done to F@h?  Like I here or see everyone saying about flags and big WU's with tons of points, ummmm how do I go about that?



It is possible to run these nice WU with tons of points even on your CPU.
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=15801

You need to run your chip in the 4 GHz range. First read the -bigdav tread in this forum and on the forum that I linked to. In essence you need to run Wine under Linux, download the right client, apply for a pass key, run 10 smaller WU (8 have to be good) and then you are good to go. Or get your Intel chip back....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It is possible to run these nice WU with tons of points even on your CPU.
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=15801
> 
> You need to run your chip in the 4 GHz range. First read the -bigdav tread in this forum and on the forum that I linked to. In essence you need to run Wine under Linux, download the right client, apply for a pass key, run 10 smaller WU (8 have to be good) and then you are good to go. Or get your Intel chip back....



I'm going to delete my post, pretend I never asked.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> What are your TPF?


49 mins on P2684. I have a P2686(?) now and I'm getting 38 mins with 2x GPU's folding. I'm going to add another GPU, so my TPF will increase a little. My long term plan is to build another i7 and to fold both with no GPU's for max production/efficiency.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 49 mins on P2684. I have a P2686(?) now and I'm getting 38 mins with 2x GPU's folding. I'm going to add another GPU, so my TPF will increase a little. My long term plan is to build another i7 and to fold both with no GPU's for max production/efficiency.



The 2686´s are sweet. I could do a frame in 30:40 as I recall without GPU folding and around 1 min more with one GPU2. The difference between the 2684 and the ´86 are huge, some 20 hours for me and it seems like 18 hours for you. Enjoy yours. I still don't know what I have running at home...time will show.

Edit: Yes if you have another place to put these cards then in your -bigadv rig(s) then do that.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 49 mins on P2684. I have a P2686(?) now and I'm getting 38 mins with 2x GPU's folding. I'm going to add another GPU, so my TPF will increase a little. My long term plan is to build another i7 and to fold both with no GPU's for max production/efficiency.



If you guys haven't seen this then sit down and gawk!







This is the morning pie and at first I thought bogmali had upped the ante but damn if it's not Buck.
Can't wait for a couple of hours to see how the 2nd batch of pie turns out.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> If you guys haven't seen this then sit down and gawk!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/FAH-2010-09-13-Pie-AM1-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Welcome back Buck  A big one and some other small stuff all adds up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

Things look interesting for today.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone read about the folding potential off the new GTS 450? Could be close to a GTX 260 but with less heat (read more energy efficient) and thus make it a good "entry" folding card.

Edit: Found this http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/36152-nvidia-geforce-gts-450-1gb-single-sli-review-19.html The Canucks testet it against a 260 on a GPU3. Not really a good idea since we all know that GPU3 is for the 400 serie and the older cards run slower on that one. But there is a result and that is 7763 PPD at reference clock (almost 810 against 783 MHz) and 9151 @925/1850. OK about the same as a 260. All I needed to know. A good little folder, get a MSI Cyclone, run it in the background and you would get 9 KPPD without noise or heat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

That's some really good info.  Might look into some of these


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2010)

I will have three rigs down all day for some preventive maintenance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck bro


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I will have three rigs down all day for some preventive maintenance.



All day? You must have more dogs then I have to create that kind of mess. But my respect to people that appreciates preventive maintenance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn, got home to see this.  That's wayyy too hot for being under load all day.  Gonna have to figure something out today to keep this cool or it's only crunching when I'm home.  Maybe I need to dust it or something.

Check out the max temps


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

put that furnace on some water!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> put that furnace on some water!



I need res/pump   Got block and a rad.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

wish I had a spare to let ya "borrow". Could always use a T if needed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> wish I had a spare to let ya "borrow". Could always use a T if needed



That'll work too.  I'll try to get the loop going ASAP.  But shit is tight right now, got the car to worry about too so I'm trying to get as much on this side done as well.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 14, 2010)

YGPM Bro
got a spare one that might just work


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh snap!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 14, 2010)

How well are the GTS450 going to fold compared to the other 400 series???????


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw a link earlier in one of the news posts to another site that did some testing, let me see if I can find that number. Off the top of my head I think it was even with a 280.

Found this faster http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/video/evga_gts_450_ftw/index.php?p=7


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 14, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> How well are the GTS450 going to fold compared to the other 400 series???????



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...geforce-gts-450-1gb-single-sli-review-19.html

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/818673-gts-450-folding.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I'm off to work but the GX2 won't be folding.  Gets way too hot for me not being able to monitor it.  I'll start it back up when I get home.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

*one rig down...*

I had one rig die on me Sunday nite... Damm motherboard went out... Its a GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3. My numbers will be down for a few days till I get something to replace it with....This is the second Gigabyte that has went bad on me in the last couple of months...I've always had goodluck with them and praised them when I could...I got an MSI P43 board on its way should be here by the weekend if Neweggs shipping holds to it's word..


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I had one rig die on me Sunday nite... Damm motherboard went out... Its a GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3. My numbers will be down for a few days till I get something to replace it with....This is the second Gigabyte that has went bad on me in the last couple of months...I've always had goodluck with them and praised them when I could...I got an MSI P43 board on its way should be here by the weekend if Neweggs shipping holds to it's word..



What is the model number?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

Gigabyte ga-ep43-ud3
it was about 3years old


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I had one rig die on me Sunday nite... Damm motherboard went out... Its a GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3. My numbers will be down for a few days till I get something to replace it with....This is the second Gigabyte that has went bad on me in the last couple of months...I've always had goodluck with them and praised them when I could...I got an MSI P43 board on its way should be here by the weekend if Neweggs shipping holds to it's word..



All I got laying around is a dead ABIT Quad GT X38 

Well, the other day I posted a screenie of my load temps on the GX2 hitting over 100ºc during the day, what you think about them now


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> All I got laying around is a dead ABIT Quad GT X38
> 
> Well, the other day I posted a screenie of my load temps on the GX2 hitting over 100ºc during the day, what you think about them now
> 
> ...



umm did someone overnight a pump?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

> umm did someone overnight a pump?


what did you do?
wait GPU usage is @ 0%
am I reading that chart right gpu is @0%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> umm did someone overnight a pump?



Yup


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/Capture142.jpg



srsly it was a fur coat causing 40* more heat?

@ Bill, I thought you did


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> wait GPU usage is @ 0%



It always says that, but it's foldin' alright!   Plus when it was at 106ºc it was also at 0% 






EDIT:



sneekypeet said:


> srsly it was a fur coat causing 40* more heat?
> 
> @ Bill, I thought you did



Well its leveled out at about 70ºc now, at this time it usually stayed at about 90-95ºc, so it's about 25º difference.  During the day was when it hit 106ºc!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

> @ Bill, I thought you did


Nope haven't sent him nothing YET
I got a small one boxed and ready to mail but I don't think he needs it now
I still got it boxed and ready to mail and I will never use it So you might as well try it...


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

That was a buffalo coat it looks like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> srsly it was a fur coat causing 40* more heat?
> 
> @ Bill, I thought you did





TeXBill said:


> Nope haven't sent him nothing YET
> I got a small one boxed and ready to mail but I don't think he needs it now



for that same exact reason YHPM. 



TeXBill said:


> That was a buffalo coat it looks like



   not sure, I know I just sprayed it through the ehxaust part of the heatsink and I went blind


----------



## theonedub (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats a shocking drop, should shown us pics of what came out of that thing. Probably feels 5lbs lighter


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

most likely could have made a sweater out of it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thats a shocking drop, should shown us pics of what came out of that thing. Probably feels 5lbs lighter



Wouldn't have been a bad idea but I did it outside and the floor was damp from rain, wouldn't have been able to capture anything.



TeXBill said:


> most likely could have made a sweater out of it...



  ...and a sweater for me.  (I'm 6'4")


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

some cat has found it and made himself a nice bed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> some cat has found it and made himself a nice bed



No wonder my cat hasn't came in since 

By the way, this is my cat


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

looks lazy like my wifes....
I got to go into work and do some updates tonight on several servers...
Good thing is I got tomorrow off....
CYA L8TR


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> looks lazy like my wifes....
> I got to go into work and do some updates tonight on several servers...
> Good thing is I got tomorrow off....
> CYA L8TR



Later dude


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 15, 2010)

http://stats.mnetcs.com/teamDetails.aspx?teamid=50711

For the guys still up, another stats link.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks again bucks!

Hey I got it to give me a little more lovin!!!






9800 is SCREAMING!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No wonder my cat hasn't came in since
> 
> By the way, this is my cat
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/photo 2.jpg



what are you feeding it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Thanks again bucks!
> 
> Hey I got it to give me a little more lovin!!!
> 
> ...


This man can't stop pushing those clocks. I think it's time for an intervention!
Way to go D!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what are you feeding it



I feed that thing once a day, my mom says she don't feed it.  Then how is it sooo big?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then how is it sooo big?




thats what she said 

jk

she must feed it lol, i knew one with a dog like that, when the owner wasnt home or at work the neighbor gave it food lol, it was soooo fat haha

but hell, the kitteh looks cute and im sure its pretty dang happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats what she said
> 
> jk
> 
> ...



oh yeah, she is.  She's a happy feline


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No wonder my cat hasn't came in since
> 
> By the way, this is my cat
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/photo 2.jpg



i just felt left out so i had to post my cat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just felt left out so i had to post my cat
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100915/0911002135.jpg



tabby?  Cute


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> tabby?  Cute



if your calling my cat tabby(as in its name) nope it's Page 
thanks bro 
btw i just noticed my cat's name is page and my bunny's name is rampage


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This man can't stop pushing those clocks. I think it's time for an intervention!
> Way to go D!



I think that was a big cause for the explorer chashing over and over so much...normally it does not do it that much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if your calling my cat tabby(as in its name) nope it's Page
> thanks bro
> btw i just noticed my cat's name is page and my bunny's name is rampage



I meant is in what kinda cat is it, tabby is a type of cat.  Looks like it is.

...and the names, no comment


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

i wonder if anyone calls their cat gigabyte, EVGA and asus

would be really funny to hear them call for the cat haha


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

This is my Wife's cat she owns the house..
We call her sunshine because she never leaves the house she is scared to go outside...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> This is my Wife's cat she owns the house..
> We call her sunshine because she never leaves the house she is scared to go outside...



OMG she's gorgeous!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL you can have her
Fat sassy cat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> LOL you can have her



As long as you send a few 480's in the package


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

Nope shipping would cost to much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Nope shipping would cost to much



I call BS!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm 6,205 points away from the 25k ppd goal I set myself.  What do you guys think, possible for today?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

I think that's rockin and rollin!!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm 6,205 points away from the 25k ppd goal I set myself.  What do you guys think, possible for today?



you realize there is only 30 minutes left today?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

was about to say that too lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I think that's rockin and rollin!!!!!!!







sneekypeet said:


> you realize there is only 30 minutes left today?





(FIH) The Don said:


> was about to say that too lol



But isn't there one final update during the AM?  I know WCG sometimes has updates at 3am or so Eastern Time that still count towards the day.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> But isn't there one final update during the AM?  I know WCG sometimes has updates at 3am or so Eastern Time that still count towards the day.



There is one more update in CST that will count.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm posting this here and at the WCG team thread as well, just need some advise.

I don't know how I am going to do it, but I can't stop crunching or folding.  I have a serious issue with heat in my room.  Got both rigs crunching and folding, all in my signature.  Downstairs it is 66ºF right now, up stairs in my room it is 81ºF.  Thing is thermostat is downstairs and it cools it quick, however, up stairs it can be burning!  Any ideas on how to limit this heat?

NOTE:  Both CPU's are running default clocks and undervolted, cards are running default clocks/voltages.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> There is one more update in CST that will count.



Ha!  Never give up hope! 



Chicken Patty said:


> I'm 6,205 points away from the 25k ppd goal I set myself.  What do you guys think, possible for today?



Why hit 25k when you can hit 26k?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm posting this here and at the WCG team thread as well, just need some advise.
> 
> I don't know how I am going to do it, but I can't stop crunching or folding.  I have a serious issue with heat in my room.  Got both rigs crunching and folding, all in my signature.  Downstairs it is 66ºF right now, up stairs in my room it is 81ºF.  Thing is thermostat is downstairs and it cools it quick, however, up stairs it can be burning!  Any ideas on how to limit this heat?
> 
> NOTE:  Both CPU's are running default clocks and undervolted, cards are running default clocks/voltages.




Just add a window A/C or one of the ones that vent into the celling. Problem solved

Year before last I had to run a window Ac in the middle of dead winter Something about dual 2950Xt/water cooled, and a phase running in the room kept it always super hot...even if it was below freezeing outside for some odd reason


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

Eaither that or pump your water cooling outside....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

when is the real gpu3 client coming out,or we gonna be in beta for years?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Exhaust fan / intake fan in the window. Not a box fan, but a window fan with electronically controlled reversible airflow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Just add a window A/C or one of the ones that vent into the celling. Problem solved
> 
> Year before last I had to run a window Ac in the middle of dead winter Something about dual 2950Xt/water cooled, and a phase running in the room kept it always super hot...even if it was below freezeing outside for some odd reason



Can't put a window unit, not allowed here.



theonedub said:


> Exhaust fan / intake fan in the window. Not a box fan, but a window fan with electronically controlled reversible airflow.


Got a link to any of those?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

What about a room unit? They have AC units that can roll around the room. They work really well.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> I'm 6,205 points away from the 25k ppd goal I set myself. What do you guys think, possible for today?


Yep you can do it CP....


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

It's now ROLLIN in PPD!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't put a window unit, not allowed here.
> 
> Got a link to any of those?



Just something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000065DKJ/?tag=tec06d-20

Probably set it as an exhaust to pull the hot air out of your room. If you could crack the door open in the room it would be great and would pull cooler air from the rest of your house into your room more efficiently. 

I rarely ever use an Air Conditioner so I've picked up some knowledge on good fan use  



DaMulta said:


> What about a room unit? They have AC units that can roll around the room. They work really well.



They are super expensive, about $300-$500 on average. From my own personal experience they are not the best performers, plus the dryer exhaust hose you need to use with them look extremely tacky


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

The ones I have seen were in server closet rooms, and they worked really really well. I almost bought a used one last year.

Depends on how you wire the exhaust


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

The performance is going to depend on how large the room was and how many BTUs the AC is rated for. For servers that require mission critical reliability, my guess is that they went overkill on the BTU rating for the room size which keeps things frosty, but is super expensive in both entry and run cost. 

Any idea what the units were rated for and approx how big the room was?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

It was about 10feet by 8 feet. Had about 8 machines running in the room, and it kept it really cold in there.

I think it was a 15,000 btu a/c unit.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh yeah 15k for that small a room even with 8 machines will be kept icy, def went for overkill there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> What about a room unit? They have AC units that can roll around the room. They work really well.



Although maybe expensive, got a link to one?



TeXBill said:


> Yep you can do it CP....



Already done   Going for it again today 



theonedub said:


> Just something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000065DKJ/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Probably set it as an exhaust to pull the hot air out of your room. If you could crack the door open in the room it would be great and would pull cooler air from the rest of your house into your room more efficiently.
> 
> ...



That would work well I would say but thing is I can't have nothing on the windows really.  This is rented and it belongs to the goverment so they are going to be bitches about it, sucks but what can I do.  I might just give that a shot though.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohh, well its not going to protrude from the window like a window AC, and since its just a fan there is no water that would drip and cause mildew, mold, or damage like water coming from an AC either. I don't see what the problem would be, but hey they are the boss  (I would try it anyway )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ohh, well its not going to protrude from the window like a window AC, and since its just a fan there is no water that would drip and cause mildew, mold, or damage like water coming from an AC either. I don't see what the problem would be, but hey they are the boss  (I would try it anyway )



True, a lot more thinner yet visible.  I might just try it though, I'll keep you'll posted.  See right now I'm sitting in front of the a/c duct and it's on so I'm good.  But when it shuts off you just get this heatwave that slaps you across the face.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2010)

cold season has started 2nd week of sept. GX2's online PS3 back online. other systems to follow.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> True, a lot more thinner yet visible. I might just try it though, I'll keep you'll posted. See right now I'm sitting in front of the a/c duct and it's on so I'm good. But when it shuts off you just get this heatwave that slaps you across the face.


I had to have my AC unit replaced in the spring the drip pan had rusted out and leaked water all over the coils causing lint to build up on them and clogged the whole thing up.. It was almost a 25 year old unit and Obama gave me a tax break for doing it...I also turned my garage into a Office/computer room for me, the ac is on the other end of the house and by the time it gets to the office it doesn't blow much cold air... I have two windows in the office and I just went to Wally world and bought a window unit and put it in the window keeps the whole office about 68F now, it runs for about 10 to 15mins then shuts itself off for about 30mins... Best $100.00 dollars I've spent..My office/computer room has 6 computers in it running 24/7 and all of them folding 24/7....My house is like 25years old and I bought it new back then, the kids have all grown up and moved out so it's just my wife and me and pets (cat & dog). We keep 2 bedrooms ready for the kids or other family that come for visits... My elect. bill stays around $200.00 for most of the summer then drops in the winter because I use natural gas to heat with...Just my scenario at my house... 
I hope somehow you can get your cards cooled off more... Heck put a floor fan blowing on them full blast  it can't hurt none but might be noisy as heck:shadedshu.....
If you can get to 25,000 PPD CP you will get the crazy folder badge.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I meant is in what kinda cat is it, tabby is a type of cat.  Looks like it is.
> 
> ...and the names, no comment


 my mistake i'm not really up on cats much. when i go looking for cats i don't worry about the type. I pick them based on looks and "personality" so to say. kinda how i pick my girls 


(FIH) The Don said:


> i wonder if anyone calls their cat gigabyte, EVGA and asus
> 
> would be really funny to hear them call for the cat haha



My bunny is named after my mobo (it's name is Rampage Gene *insert my last name*)
maybe i will name my next dog Gigabyte 

now OT
I haven't folded much because temps have been too much for me to handle at night and after i get home from working out i don't want to walk into a 90+f room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I had to have my AC unit replaced in the spring the drip pan had rusted out and leaked water all over the coils causing lint to build up on them and clogged the whole thing up.. It was almost a 25 year old unit and Obama gave me a tax break for doing it...I also turned my garage into a Office/computer room for me, the ac is on the other end of the house and by the time it gets to the office it doesn't blow much cold air... I have two windows in the office and I just went to Wally world and bought a window unit and put it in the window keeps the whole office about 68F now, it runs for about 10 to 15mins then shuts itself off for about 30mins... Best $100.00 dollars I've spent..My office/computer room has 6 computers in it running 24/7 and all of them folding 24/7....My house is like 25years old and I bought it new back then, the kids have all grown up and moved out so it's just my wife and me and pets (cat & dog). We keep 2 bedrooms ready for the kids or other family that come for visits... My elect. bill stays around $200.00 for most of the summer then drops in the winter because I use natural gas to heat with...Just my scenario at my house...
> I hope somehow you can get your cards cooled off more... Heck put a floor fan blowing on them full blast  it can't hurt none but might be noisy as heck:shadedshu.....
> If you can get to 25,000 PPD CP you will get the crazy folder badge.



you have one of those units onedub linked me to?  I got 26k yesterday, still going full blast since my GX2 is running cooler now so both cards are full blast.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> you have one of those units onedub linked me to? I got 26k yesterday, still going full blast since my GX2 is running cooler now so both cards are full blast.


Cool you should get a crazy folder badge now...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Cool you should get a crazy folder badge now...



Really?  Don't you need to run this PPD for a few days at least?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2010)

I think mine showed on the second day of that production. (over 25K that is)


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Once 25k ppd becomes your 7day average, the badge is yours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I think mine showed on the second day of that production. (over 25K that is)



hmmm, well today at the pace I'm going I should hit that mark again I hope, we'll see.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2010)

Guess I was on the edge already then.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> hmmm, well today at the pace I'm going I should hit that mark again I hope, we'll see.


Keep up the crazy folding Bro and you will get it....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Keep up the crazy folding Bro and you will get it....



You know I am.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

when i had my farm i had a crazy folding badge 
I need to get a job so i can build my farm up again (and buy a window AC )

how many gtx 450's would it take to get 25k ppd?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

> how many gtx 450's would it take to get 25k ppd?


Depends on high the clocks are but I would guess at least 3 of them, maybe 4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Depends on high the clocks are but I would guess at least 3 of them, maybe 4



Pretty impressive for such efficient card don't you think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Depends on high the clocks are but I would guess at least 3 of them, maybe 4



thank you for a idea. 
When i get a job i think i am going to start building my farm up again but with the 450's this time. I can put 2 in my main rig and i have a AM2+ mobo sitting around doing nothing that i could drop a cheap quad in and another 450. should be decent ppd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you for a idea.
> When i get a job i think i am going to start building my farm up again but with the 450's this time. I can put 2 in my main rig and i have a AM2+ mobo sitting around doing nothing that i could drop a cheap quad in and another 450. should be decent ppd.



That sounds like a nice farm you'll have there.


----------



## Bow (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That sounds like a nice farm you'll have there.



should be ~$500 to get everything setup (3 450's+cpu+psu) 
I'm sure when i get some cash i could snag a CPU and psu in the FS threads for a decent price.
The is almost always a PSU being sold over there so shouldn't be hard to find one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> should be ~$500 to get everything setup (3 450's+cpu+psu)
> I'm sure when i get some cash i could snag a CPU and psu in the FS threads for a decent price.
> The is almost always a PSU being sold over there so shouldn't be hard to find one



Not at all, you can piece a nice rig buying from the FS threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

If I can get another update like the ones I have been having all day I'll hit 25k again.  Currently at 19,393 points on the day.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2010)

shows your average is just over 17K PPD right now. Wont take long to bring that up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> shows your average is just over 17K PPD right now. Wont take long to bring that up!



Yep, used to be about 9k a few days ago


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah see I think I was at like 22-23K before I let buck sort out my stupidity, thats likely why I got mine so fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah see I think I was at like 22-23K before I let buck sort out my stupidity, thats likely why I got mine so fast.



Yeah, you are doing like about 40k a day now   Probably more today.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, used to be about 9k a few days ago



As soon as your system came on...You ZOOMED by me in a flash ROFL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> As soon as your system came on...You ZOOMED by me in a flash ROFL



 Yeah I did, I remember with the GX2 alone I passed you but only by a bit then I stopped, not sure if you caught up.  Now I'm running away though.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

> thank you for a idea.


P O S pc I think it was you one time that told me thanks is a button....
Not trying to be a smart a$$$$$$$$$ but when I read that it was like I've heard that before...


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

Everybody keep up the fantastic work and when the bills come in from running your rigs 24/7  just remember it's all for a good cause.....


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

> Pretty impressive for such efficient card don't you think?


Yep I was thinking about buying one and just see how good it will OC &  fold...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Everybody keep up the fantastic work and when the bills come in from running your rigs 24/7  just remember it's all for a good cause.....



Screw the bills, I'll show FPL what power usage really is 



TeXBill said:


> Yep I was thinking about buying one and just see how good it will OC &  fold...



The prices are great too!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

Man I got my 2 iMacs at work folding on GPU & CPU since I lost that one rig...
I getting better points with them, Heck I might just leave them folding for awhile......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Man I got my 2 iMacs at work folding on GPU & CPU since I lost that one rig...
> I getting better points with them, Heck I might just leave them folding for awhile......



Don't see a reason why not.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

They run hotter than a regular windows machine does they have no fans on them to keep things cool... I can feel the heat in my office the last few days...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> They run hotter than a regular windows machine does they have no fans on them to keep things cool... I can feel the heat in my office the last few days...



Really, you serious?  That's not good!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

> Really, you serious? That's not good!


Yep they do everything is inside the monitor behind the screen.... no room for fans...
But they belong to the state and have a 3 year warranty and are only about 7 months old
So I don't really care if they break plus I keep all my info backed up at three different places... Just in case something does go wrong.....
CP I'm a System administrator for a local state technical college one of three system admins. I take care of the e-mail servers, backup servers and soon the voip servers... Been there for alittle over 10 years now... Got 7 more and I can retire with full benefits 
Can't wait till the 7 years are up


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 17, 2010)

The MSI motherboard is suppose to be delivered tomorrow so I can get that going again with the 470 in it....it has a E6850 cpu I bought from TPU so it should fold pretty good also...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Hopefully your parts come in soon and your 7 years


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm,

I'm thinking of grabbing a GTX260 locally.  However, for now I cannot put it in my 2nd rig because of the 295 using the 2nd slot to fit the tubing around my cooler.  I can always use the other side of the block though.  A 260 should be about another 8k ppd right?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the GTX 260 c216 I had way back when was a little closer to 7.5kPPD.


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends on the work unit. My overclocked 260 gets around 8k on a 353 point work unit, but there are other work units that give 6.8k pdd :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

hmmm, tempting though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 17, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> P O S pc I think it was you one time that told me thanks is a button....
> Not trying to be a smart a$$$$$$$$$ but when I read that it was like I've heard that before...



I think it was me that told you that at one point  don't worry i thanked you. I often times like to tell the person thanks in a reply and with the thanks button.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like my wireless connection for 10 clients was down for about 12 hrs, so yesterday was weak for me. I should be back up to 100k by tonight and I will have a slow -bigadv dumping on Sunday. I should have my 2nd -bigadv rig up and running in 2 weeks.  Keep up the great work guys!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to nasty yesturday turned out to be my biggest day ever..(looks like it).windows update even turned off the machine for a little bit in the morning


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Thanks to nasty yesturday turned out to be my biggest day ever..(looks like it).windows update even turned off the machine for a little bit in the morning
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100917/userdailysingle.png



Keep at it bro, you're doing a great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

I had some downtime on both of my rigs today, it was a few hours.  Just a heads up.  Both are back up now though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2010)

Someone's Folding under ChimPowerUp again.  Looks like an ATI card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys, I'm having issues with the 295, i'll report back later, for now it's down.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm having issues with the 295, i'll report back later, for now it's down.


Send it to me. I'll perform CPR Seriously, I hope it's OK.


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2010)

running smooth here, looking for a cheap single slot card, that will have me folding with 3.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 21, 2010)

> Guys, I'm having issues with the 295, i'll report back later, for now it's down.


What kind of issues are you having CP, something wrong with the card?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2010)

Bow said:


> running smooth here, looking for a cheap single slot card, that will have me folding with 3.



Look for a GT240 for under $60 after MIR, and there are some with single slot coolers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

evga has one for 50 http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=512-P3-1240-LR


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2010)

I was just wondering, is the 9600GSO the shortest dual slot 100% rear exhaust card (nvidia, 8 series up)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> What kind of issues are you having CP, something wrong with the card?



I popped it in my main rig to help the GX2 with temps, in the day it kept rising high with the heat.  so I went ahead and put it in my 2nd rig which is in a open tech station and now the 295 has weird colors on the screen every time it goes into 3d.  Trying to trouble shoot it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

ugh sounds bad CP


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

I assume you swapped cables already?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2010)

check seating in the slot. their heavy sometimes my GX2 messes up because it leans too much and barely touches the pins on one side of the slot. also rub the pins on the card with an eraser.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

an eraser


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

tried reaseating/seating/standing up/ all that crap.  Cable makes no difference.  I run older drivers and it's fine, but I need to switch between SLI and non SLI if I ever want to run a game or what not and it crashes with older drivers.  With the new drivers i can switch without a issue, but then I get all sorts of weird colors.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> an eraser



use an eraser on the teeth of the card it takes off corrosion from finger prints dirt etc.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 21, 2010)

Open Box: MSI N250GTS Twin Frozr GeForce GTS 250 5...

I could order this right now....but I'm starting to think about holding out after seeing E's post


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I was just wondering, is the 9600GSO the shortest dual slot 100% rear exhaust card (nvidia, 8 series up)?



EVGA has a GTX460 that's 8.5" long.  Not sure if that's short enough.



DaMulta said:


> Open Box: MSI N250GTS Twin Frozr GeForce GTS 250 5...
> 
> I could order this right now....but I'm starting to think about holding out after seeing E's post



Newegg had the Palit GTS450 for $100 after MIR this past weekend.  IMHO, I think that investing in anything prior to the GTS450 is unwise at this point.  And I like those Twin Frozr cards for F@H.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2010)

Thinking of a card that would not block the fan of my 275 if it is in the second PCIe slot in my P55 SLI. I think it has to be shorter than that, although I suppose I could just measure. I was pretty sure though that the GSO I had before was pretty short


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Well fellas' it's back up and folding.  I just disable a core to fold and leave it disable when gaming as well, it's the only way things go smoothly.  Too much downtime already, had to get it going again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well fellas' it's back up and folding.  I just disable a core to fold and leave it disable when gaming as well, it's the only way things go smoothly.  Too much downtime already, had to get it going again.



did you try tightening the internal SLI cable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> did you try tightening the internal SLI cable?



Got no clue where it's at, and I don't feel like messing with it for now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

if its the hydro copper single pcb then i dont think there is a sli bridge like on the gx2 and the dual pcb gtx-295


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if its the hydro copper single pcb then i dont think there is a sli bridge like on the gx2 and the dual pcb gtx-295



Yeah that's what I was thinking, this is single PCB.  I know the GX2 has the bridge because I've personally taken it off/on.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2010)

damn man. no go huh? if you trust me ill send you my GX2 and see what i can do about the 295 and then ill send it back if I can fix it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> damn man. no go huh? if you trust me ill send you my GX2 and see what i can do about the 295 and then ill send it back if I can fix it.



I wouldn't mind at all, but not right now.  Various reasons, I'm broke, and 2nd I'll have to check with texbill who sent me the card.  If it's ok with him them it's fine with me as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't mind at all, but not right now.  Various reasons, I'm broke, and 2nd I'll have to check with texbill who sent me the card.  If it's ok with him them it's fine with me as well.



hey man no problem just an offer if you decide not to no worries.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> hey man no problem just an offer if you decide not to no worries.



I appreciate it bro.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 21, 2010)

Heard the GTS450 performs very good under folding. Any of our guys using this baby??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

i hear they do around 9k overclocked


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hear they do around 9k overclocked









For reference, my GTX260 does around 8000...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2010)

GTS450 for $110 after MIR: Newegg


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 22, 2010)

My 8800 Ultra & 9600GT both has quit folding or at least not putting out what they used to, both go to 38% them back to 0% just back and forth all the time... So it has cut my folding on those card's to almost nothing.. Did new drivers, different folding@home files and nothing changes the output of them.. Time for some GTS450's or GTX460's and retire the old cards....to the trash pile...

Seems like I'm always having problems out on the farm
It's time to go with new stuff and quit trying to baby the old stuff along..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2010)

dont trash em, they are always good for bot members to sacrifice to the voltage gods


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2010)

My folding will be down for a bit,  just pulled my ati tuner pce-e card,  and now my old gtx280 is running again.  Did it because my 260s were failing in games.  I may have found a problem,  and it will take time to diagnose.  I'm also still looking for a sli capable psu so I can fire up my 2nd rig.  Offers...?  I have time,  need to replace my dying mouse first.... My kingdom for a new i7 system.....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

is it for the 2 260s the psu is for?

how much you wanna spend on the psu?

or are you only looking for used?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2010)

My portable farm will be down for a few days as I leave for my bi-yearly Mountain Biking trip on Wednesday. Should be back up and running late Saturday or Sunday Morning. Keep up the great work Guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

sounds like fun Buck, reminds me that i gotta find my own and get moving again -.-


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 22, 2010)

> dont trash em, they are always good for bot members to sacrifice to the voltage gods


Will do Chad, I'm always open for some experiments..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2010)

And with the dump of a -bigadv, I say welcome back El Fiendo. Now get in here and post up dammit!


----------



## msgclb (Sep 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And with the dump of a -bigadv, I say welcome back El Fiendo. Now get in here and post up dammit!



This afternoon I noticed El Fiendo wasn't the 'tail end charlie' so I scrolled down wondering what had happened. When I finally scrolled back up I had an OMG moment. So now I have to say +1 to Bucks post, 'dammit!'.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2010)

speech, speech, speech


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2010)

This guy must be seriously hung-over for not posting yet:shadedshu

Don't make me call you out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys, just got home since 8am when I left for work.  Somehow my main rig was off which involved my six core cruncher and my gtx 295 folder.  Cause?  Maybe power outtage?  I can't get this rig to start back up when the power fails so that explains why it was off I guess.  Just a heads up.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2010)

It turns out my pci-e tuner card may be faulty.  I have my 280 back up and running.  So I really need a psu to run my 2nd rig now.  Bad.  Need a psu with at least 2x pcie connectors.  I just bought a bunch of stuff for my bday, so 1 month before I can afford it.  I'll try to fold my 280,  but I'd rather use my 260s.....any bday offers for the old man?
I can only fold 8hrs a day from now on,  with my main rig,  I really need the 2nd rig up.  Any psus anyone can send?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

im sure someone can lend you a psu , both WCG team and F@H team are awesomeness


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2010)

I could play with upto $200can,  it would be for possibly the 2 260s,  as my 280 is still rocking.  Which  reminds me,  anyone got a used 280 for sale???  I do pay my bills.....
not iill next month tho,  I bought bday presents.......
Okay,  last count,  I need to power 2x gtx260s,  1x gtx280 and 1x 9800gtx.  I only have one working psu.  Can make offers on a used one.
Edit:replace that corsair with a silverstone and we're talking.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

maybe this http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26415&vpn=CMPSU-750TX&manufacture=Corsair 110 after MIR is pretty good imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

I out of PSU's, I sent my last one to garyinhere for winning the TPU WCG Contest.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 22, 2010)

No extra's here sorry...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2010)

Really hoping I don't jinx myself,  but my 280 folded overnight with no probs.  I've now added a 260 for dedicated physx( metro and mafiaii need it..)  and will try for an overnight run with these 2 cards.  My 280 is a monster,  at full clock(702/1512/1250) produces about 3/4s what my 2 260s can.  If I get my 2nd rig up,  I could pull stupid numbers!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

you psu will do just fine with both cards in it imo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you psu will do just fine with both cards in it imo



i agree.
I ran a GTX 260 216 and a 8800GT both overclocked (don't remember the CPU but i think it was a AII but it was OCed too) had them running on a 650w Silverstone without a problem. I'm sure the cards he is using is taking more power but he also has 200w more.

as a note i folded on both GPU's and crunched on CPU everything 100%


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes,  but I sitll have a gtx260 and a 9800gtx sitting idle.  I have a sli capable box,  ready to run them,  but no psu......
 Edit: cross your fingers for my overnight test of my 280 and a 260.  God owes me this one.......


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

to myself for not asking for help before.........


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

i have a gt240 i can give away for a small amount to cover shipping, im getting another 470 or 460 the 1stof october, so i dont have the room for it.

might aswell let it go to one of you guys, shipping is like 10$


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have a gt240 i can give away for a small amount to cover shipping, im getting another 470 or 460 the 1stof october, so i dont have the room for it.
> 
> might aswell let it go to one of you guys, shipping is like 10$



ill nab that if you can wait for me to get some $$ in PP be like a day or 2 max.

It will go in my mainframe which has 2 7600GT's it already folds on the proc. but i want to put another card up. the mainframe is on 24/7 365. even when the power goes out. AC status after power failure = on


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

np at all, shoot me a pm then we can take it there  should be good for 4k a day or so afaik


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> np at all, shoot me a pm then we can take it there  should be good for 4k a day or so afaik



word man thanks a bunch I really want to fold more. but theirs no more slots in my rig!! and i still need to set up the farm.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

If he passes on the GT240, I am looking for a card to fill the open PCIe on my P55. As long as it doesnt block my 275s fan  

Im trying desperately to sell some of these games (in sig) to pick up the GTX470 bpg is selling!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

np bro, i wanna fold too, but wanted to wait until i got the new memory from CP, and wanted to wait until i could get a 4xx card to fold on, and now with the 450/460 it seems like i might get going very soon


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2010)

I was back in Denmark for 7 hours between a Ukraine and then a Nigeria job. My 460 had produced 5 bad WU's and was forced to take some time in the penalty box. My X58 was doing nothing but were on. I got that to fold again but only GPU since there is a scheduled power cut today. It just worked the night so I could have my folding badge back and post with some dignity. My normal dog sitter (my wife) is back and I think that I can instruct her on how to at least get two GPU's running again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2010)

don isnt on but i just sent him the $$ cant wait to get it. i love folding. another 24/7 machine is what i was after this round


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow,  rise of the phoenix!  I forgot my 280 could pull close to 10k...


----------



## msgclb (Sep 23, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I was back in Denmark ...
> 
> I got that to fold again but only GPU since there is a scheduled power cut today.
> ...
> My normal dog sitter (my wife) is back and I think that I can instruct her on how to at least get two GPU's running again.



Glad to see you returned to get at those GPUs back up.
Scheduled power cut? 
I was wondering how that dog got feed!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll ask again,  if anyone knows someone who would be willing to do a payment plan,  I need a psu that can run a gtx260 and a 9800gtx for folding only.  I'm just all spent out cash wise,  and have the box to do it.  I could leave it up 24/7,  which would be nice as I need to use my main system for other things in the daytime.  And again,  I've done this with Buck and Hertz,  they got paid,  I have no problem paying my bills!  I just don't want to spend $100+ just for a box that will only fold,  that's a lot of money to me.  So please keep this in mind.  I have experience in shipping over the border now,  I can step you through it easy.  I have paypal.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2010)

i have a thermaltake toughpower 850w id be willing to trade preferably for a nvidia gpu that can fold


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'll ask again,  if anyone knows someone who would be willing to do a payment plan,  I need a psu that can run a gtx260 and a 9800gtx for folding only.  I'm just all spent out cash wise,  and have the box to do it.  I could leave it up 24/7,  which would be nice as I need to use my main system for other things in the daytime.  And again,  I've done this with Buck and Hertz,  they got paid,  I have no problem paying my bills!  I just don't want to spend $100+ just for a box that will only fold,  that's a lot of money to me.  So please keep this in mind.  I have experience in shipping over the border now,  I can step you through it easy.  I have paypal.....



I would if I had the PSU bro, sorry


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2010)

Dammit,  the 280 failed again.  Back to sli 260s.  I think I can fold the 280 though,  until it dies completely.  A new project.....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 24, 2010)

Completely changed my upgrade strategy.  I'm looking for a used i7 920/30 system with or without ddr3 ram.  I need a friggin quad that can do 4ghz......


----------



## Bow (Sep 24, 2010)

I am still looking for a cheap single slot card, or something to replace my 8800gt.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 24, 2010)

This is LOONY

I'm getting about the same PDD from a 8800GT 1GB card as I am from a 9800GTX+ card!

WTF LOL

I can live with 12k tho...if she holds.......

I hope to god I have it setup right......


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I forgot how much heat JUST two overclocked cards put out lol, and to think I dont even have my CPU oced/ Plus my phase isn't even turned on lol.......

EDIT

WOW I'm already at 7k today lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I forgot how much heat JUST two overclocked cards put out lol, and to think I dont even have my CPU oced/ Plus my phase isn't even turned on lol.......
> 
> EDIT
> 
> WOW I'm already at 7k today lol



Oh I'm feeling it here now, two GPU's and two CPU's at it!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok guys, no crying on the forums, all it does is get your keyboards all WET...
Remember this is for a good cause..


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 25, 2010)

> I am still looking for a cheap single slot card, or something to replace my 8800gt.


Bow, I just found a Evga 8800 GS that works. might fold around 3,000 to 4,000 PPD depending on OC..  you interested???? If so PM me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Ok guys, no crying on the forums, all it does is get your keyboards all WET...
> Remember this is for a good cause..



The sweat also gets the keyboard wet


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 25, 2010)

> The sweat also gets the keyboard wet


Very true, that's some hardcore folding if you have to sweat to do it....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Very true, that's some hardcore folding if you have to sweat to do it....



  It's hot in my room bro, seriously!  Ugghhhh


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 25, 2010)

> It's hot in my room bro, seriously! Ugghhhh


I can almost hear ya over my AC running...
Just kidding I understand Bro, I can't sleep with it being to HOT....
I got my other 295 folding on both cores now..
PPD should be going up


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I really have problems hearing my laptop at times with the 240 Ac running over my machine lol

NO JOKE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I really have problems hearing my laptop at times with the 240 Ac running over my machine lol
> 
> NO JOKE!



I just added a fan to the side panel of my rig to keep my GX2 from burning and it's effin' loud!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My GX2



I'm mailing the screws tomorrow, you should see them on Tuesday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I'm mailing the screws tomorrow, you should see them on Tuesday.



  Thank you.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

supercomputer with 6 GX2s 

allthough i would have made something like this 






he might get the domino  effect if one tilts lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

That's just insane!


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> supercomputer with 6 GX2s
> 
> allthough i would have made something like this
> 
> ...


Is there more info/specs on that?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

IDK I've had it on my face book for a long time now.

It's like a F@H dream, and with a heat/power bill nightmare on elm street!

Only Fail point is no S2 board.......


Were talking 12 threads on one flipping machine ROFL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> IDK I've had it on my face book for a long time now.
> 
> It's like a F@H dream, and with a heat/power bill nightmare on elm street!
> 
> ...



I'm assuming he has a few PSU's jumped and just powering the cards right?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know..I would guess more than one.....Also.. I would guess only a handful of PSUs could handle the whole load by itself.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the owner folds for OCN, I remember someone on here posting that shot before.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I really love those PCI-E extenders. I'm going to do that on my next major build


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I really love those PCI-E extenders.



I have 4 in my F/S thread


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I have 4 in my F/S thread



I'm going to order them from the cheap china store 

Still would be VERY nice to have on some builds. Get the heat away, and a way to show off your cards if you wanted too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, if I ever decide to build something extreme like that for folding, I think that's a very good setup to try.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2010)

I have returned early from my Mountain Biking trip with a fractured Rib, slightly damaged arm, and a raspberry the length of a Fruit Roll-Up on my thigh(gotta love those downhills). Luckily, I can still hobble around and I managed to limp into the MicroCenter in Marietta, Ga this morning. I picked up an i7-870 for $229.00 and while I had the credit card out, I grabbed a Sparkle GTX460 for $159 bucks. The 460 is going to work right away in the HTPC, bit the i7-870 will have to wait a few weeks until I get my memory/PSU/HDD when I move everything up to Tallahassee. You guys have done a great job without me, so let see what we bring now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have returned early from my Mountain Biking trip with a fractured Rib, slightly damaged arm, and a raspberry the length of a Fruit Roll-Up on my thigh(gotta love those downhills). Luckily, I can still hobble around and I managed to limp into the MicroCenter in Marietta, Ga this morning. I picked up an i7-870 for $229.00 and while I had the credit card out, I grabbed a Sparkle GTX460 for $159 bucks. The 460 is going to work right away in the HTPC, bit the i7-870 will have to wait a few weeks until I get my memory/PSU/HDD when I move everything up to Tallahassee. You guys have done a great job without me, so let see what we bring now!



Damn, sorry to hear about that bro, hope you recover soon man.  congrats on the new hardware   Show us some pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Guys,

Is there anyway at all to fold with SLI enabled?  I mean anyway at all!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2010)

I do it everytime, are you having problems?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry,  my production is down.  My sound card died,  and caused all hell to break loose.  I'm on windows install #2 since yesterday,  and still managed to fold overnight!  Nothing stops this folding maniac......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

@bogmali

Only one client would run, the other says something about another instance is already running etc.    I'm referring to the GX2?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @bogmali
> 
> Only one client would run, the other says something about another instance is already running etc.    I'm referring to the GX2?



That tells me you're using the same core to run another folding client, check your display configurations and make sure you have displays 1 and 2 enabled and extended. I wish I still had my GX2's and I will show you some screenies


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

hmmm, I do.  I'll go over it again when I get home though.   I'll keep you guys posted though:


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have returned early from my Mountain Biking trip with a fractured Rib, slightly damaged arm, and a raspberry the length of a Fruit Roll-Up on my thigh(gotta love those downhills). Luckily, I can still hobble around and I managed to limp into the MicroCenter in Marietta, Ga this morning. I picked up an i7-870 for $229.00 and while I had the credit card out, I grabbed a Sparkle GTX460 for $159 bucks. The 460 is going to work right away in the HTPC, bit the i7-870 will have to wait a few weeks until I get my memory/PSU/HDD when I move everything up to Tallahassee. You guys have done a great job without me, so let see what we bring now!



From your output on that last update it looks like you're in good enough shape to fold.

I know your pain as one Sunday in Spain I fell down some marble steps and couldn't get up until someone loaned me his hand. Thank god for pain killers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That tells me you're using the same core to run another folding client, check your display configurations and make sure you have displays 1 and 2 enabled and extended. I wish I still had my GX2's and I will show you some screenies



This is the error I'm getting when trying to fold with SLI enabled.  Both monitors have the desktop extended.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2010)

Newegg has the GIGABYTE GV-N240D5-512I GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 for $45 after $30 MIR.  Offer ends 9/26

Edit:  It doesn't do SLI


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm heading back up to Atlanta in mid October for meetings. I will have the opportunity to stop into MicroCenter if any Team members need anything(Intel CPU's obviously). They currently have the i7-930 for $199 and the i7-870 for $229. There will be no mark-up, only original cost plus shipping. Let's get some more -bigadv rigs thrown together.

Newegg has a great selection of Open Box i7 mobo's on the cheap.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

might be interested in an i7, will report back on october 1st


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

BUCK, I need your help bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BUCK, I need your help bro!



Uggggh, I've just about had it with F@H.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uggggh, I've just about had it with F@H.



what's the issue CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> what's the issue CP?



I just can't get it to go at all now, keeps saying one of my tags is wrong but I don't see the issue!  I'm trying to get the GX2 folding with SLi enabled, I tried the systray client now and I can't even get it going.

According to what bogmali said he had his folding with SLI enabled.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

system tray client only works for single GPU applications. Wanna try Teamviewer?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> system tray client only works for single GPU applications. Wanna try Teamviewer?



sure, if you can.  Just install it and then what?  Gotta give you a session ID or something right?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> According to what bogmali said he had his folding with SLI enabled.



Ah! Didn't realize you're using the systray client I've always used the console version with no issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Ah! Didn't realize you're using the systray client I've always used the console version with no issues.



I just tried that today though, yesterday I had the console version, no go with SLI enabled.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone had fun with a dying x-fi yet?  Mine wiped out 3 oses before I finally figured it out and ripped it out of my system(and it just died and no longer showed up in device manager)!  On install #5 in the last week,  so I'm a little behind in ppd...  ug.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Buck has taken over my PC, oh noes!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 26, 2010)

Teamviewer works good,  Logmein works 10x faster.  I use it to manage a remote server in the states.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2010)

Too hot to fold and crunch right now, computer offline until tonight


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 27, 2010)

I am having some troubles keeping my 5870 stable... it'll run maybe a day a day and a half and blackscreen? I went through the ATI setup the only thing i didn't do was the environmental variables(and i don't know how too)... is this causing my stability issue?!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I am having some troubles keeping my 5870 stable... it'll run maybe a day a day and a half and blackscreen? I went through the ATI setup the only thing i didn't do was the environmental variables(and i don't know how too)... is this causing my stability issue?!?



I never did any when folding with my 5770's, shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never did any when folding with my 5770's, shouldn't be the issue.



I wonder what it could be then... my 5770 and gt240 are doing great but my 5870 isn't staying stable... temps and load is good not too hot i wonder what's wrong


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 27, 2010)

> Too hot to fold and crunch right now, computer offline until tonight


Dub we are finally getting a much needed break here we got rain on Sat. and today I bet it didn't get above 85F all day...
My AC is off and the windows are open and my rigs are staying cool..
Most likely will not stay this way long, but I'm going to enjoy it as much as I can..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I wonder what it could be then... my 5770 and gt240 are doing great but my 5870 isn't staying stable... temps and load is good not too hot i wonder what's wrong



can you stress test it?  loop 3dmark or something over night.  Make sure it's stable.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can you stress test it?  loop 3dmark or something over night.  Make sure it's stable.



would running furmark do the same thing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> would running furmark do the same thing?



oh yea, of course.  Forgot about furmark


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> From your output on that last update it looks like you're in good enough shape to fold.
> 
> I know your pain as one Sunday in Spain I fell down some marble steps and couldn't get up until someone loaned me his hand. *Thank god for pain killers*.



i agree with this. I have a stage 3 Sprang(right ankle) hurts like a mofo but with the pain pills i can make it around decent and sleep amazing


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Dub we are finally getting a much needed break here we got rain on Sat. and today I bet it didn't get above 85F all day...
> My AC is off and the windows are open and my rigs are staying cool..
> Most likely will not stay this way long, but I'm going to enjoy it as much as I can..



Thats what we were having last week, but now that its officially Fall we get nailed with consecutive 95F days followed up with consecutive 100F days tomorrow and the day after. Its going to be rough, but I will crank the cards and cpu back up every night until the cooler temps return


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 27, 2010)

> Thats what we were having last week, but now that its officially Fall we get nailed with consecutive 95F days followed up with consecutive 100F days tomorrow and the day after. Its going to be rough, but I will crank the cards and cpu back up every night until the cooler temps return


We have to get a break soon Dub. Do your best is all you can do then get ready for cooler weather and then bust A$$$$$....   to make up for all them hot days and nights....


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh yea, of course.  Forgot about furmark



well i ran furmark for jst under an hour and at 48 minutes my temp spiked up from 65 to 85 and then my display went black 3 times... it seems to me that the card is unstable but i'm still under the safe temps when it bricks... i was also loading the cpu with crunching at the same time if that matters. When my screen came back up i had artifacts and had to reboot but got a pic of furmark before i did. Any idea's guys?!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> well i ran furmark for jst under an hour and at 48 minutes my temp spiked up from 65 to 85 and then my display went black 3 times... it seems to me that the card is unstable but i'm still under the safe temps when it bricks... i was also loading the cpu with crunching at the same time if that matters. When my screen came back up i had artifacts and had to reboot but got a pic of furmark before i did. Any idea's guys?!?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100926/Capture8.png



I think the temp is a bit overboard, what do you think?

Maybe try getting the card to lower the temps a bit, point a fan or open the case up or something.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the temp is a bit overboard, what do you think?
> 
> Maybe try getting the card to lower the temps a bit, point a fan or open the case up or something.



i dropped the clocks to 875/1200 and that seems to have done the trick will run overnight to make sure my voltages are stable as well as my gpu load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> i dropped the clocks to 875/1200 and that seems to have done the trick will run overnight to make sure my voltages are stable as well as my gpu load.



Oh so you had it overclocked?  I must've missed that part   Keep us posted.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2010)

garyinhere:  You will get much better PPD and reduce the load on your CPU if you input the environmental variables.  Use this thread for setting up ATI cards and I explained where in post #24 of that thread.  This could be why your load was going up and down the other day.  Also, anything that uses the graphics card will affect F@H GPU performance, so I would close the WCG window.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> garyinhere:  You will get much better PPD and reduce the load on your CPU if you input the environmental variables.  Use this thread for setting up ATI cards and I explained where in post #24 of that thread.  This could be why your load was going up and down the other day.  Also, anything that uses the graphics card will affect F@H GPU performance, so I would close the WCG window.



You mean this window?  Wouldn't think it has an impact at all.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 27, 2010)

If I had a CC with the right balance.... ATM LOL

Still need to add two 12 core cpus to it......


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 27, 2010)

Just think of the people you could save with a machine like this!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

That's insane, I just wish I had that amount of funds


----------



## KieX (Sep 27, 2010)

Have a new toy coming in on wednesday to replace my GTX 275:

MSI GTX 480 





The two 460's will now be full-time dedicated, and the 480 will be folding around 18 hours a day.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100927/yes1.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just think of how many nights i would be working the corner 


KieX said:


> Have a new toy coming in on wednesday to replace my GTX 275:
> 
> MSI GTX 480
> http://xtreview.com/images/MSI N480GTX-M2D15 03.jpg
> ...



your output should be nice 
If you decide to donate the gtx 275 for folding i would be happy to take it *just some food for the thought*


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 28, 2010)

> MSI GTX 480


You will like it I Guarantee.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a total of 7 GPU's down for 12 hrs including my -bigadv machine. With that said, today will be a bit lower for me and my -bigadv will wrap up tomorrow night instead of in the morning.

Both rigs were on the same circuit, so I wonder if the hotel tested the GFCI during the day. While I love the free electric, I cannot wait to get into my apartment in the next 2 weeks. Must tell self that free elec is worth it.....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Well that sucks Buck 

How many pts did you loose on the bigadv?

@DaMulta:  That could be 200k+ PPD easy! 

@Kiex: Nice!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that sucks Buck
> 
> How many pts did you loose on the bigadv?


Only lost 7k ppd from the bonus(65k now), but waiting an xtra 12hrs is whats really killing me.:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Only lost 7k ppd from the bonus(65k now), but waiting an xtra 12hrs is whats really killing me.:shadedshu



Loosing 7k isn't so bad.  The one time I tried bigadv on my i7, it BSODd, I didn't notice, and I got 8,955 points instead of the 60k+.  I was super pissed, just ran normal SMP after that


----------



## theonedub (Sep 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> Have a new toy coming in on wednesday to replace my GTX 275:
> 
> MSI GTX 480
> http://xtreview.com/images/MSI N480GTX-M2D15 03.jpg
> ...



Id love to follow that path. I was working on my 470 upgrade but I had to buy new couches for $600, and saw a great deal on a set of near new 18" tires for my car that I had to buy for $182 (winter weather and bald tires do not mix ).

The dream isn't dead though, until then I will just watch your production sky rocket and think of what could've been


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2010)

I will also have my output decrease..........but it's because I have 2 -bigadv's going. One should turn in tomorrow and the other on Wednesday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm soooo pissed right now!!!!!!!!!! 

I restarted my PC earlier and forgot to open the F@H clients, f**k!  I feel just shy of the 25k mark again for my retarded mistake!  The other day I hit 24,997, today I am at 24,358.  I'm going to bed, so depressed right now it's not even funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2010)

Ug,  turn 49 at midnight.  One more year to the BIG one......


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Ug,  turn 49 at midnight.  One more year to the BIG one......



yeah but now you can use all the cool lines i cant such as but not limited too

"get off my lawn"
"damn kids"
"back in my day"
"uphill both ways"
"steam powered"
"mono chrome screen"


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL!  yep,  I probably will!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2010)

its about 2:30am EST not sure what that makes it in your time. but happy bday when it comes around. I figure your ~2 hours behind me.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2010)

26 minutes and counting.  And thanks!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> 26 minutes and counting.  And thanks!!!



Happy birthday bro


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 28, 2010)

> Ug, turn 49 at midnight. One more year to the BIG one......


I have 5 years on the big one and it's not so bad....Your only as old as you feel...
edit: Happy Birthday johnspack


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 28, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I have 5 years on the big one and it's not so bad....Your only as old as you feel...



I was told you are only as old as the woman you feel.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2010)

Newegg has the MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 marked down to $175 AND a $25 MIR on top of that!  $150 for a GTX460!  There are also some great combos available.  examples: GTX460 + i7-860 for $427, GTX460 + X6 1090T for $416

I also wanted to post that the news that is coming out about the HD67xx would make it appear that AMD has another winner on their hands.  Why do I care about AMD video cards in a F@H thread?  Because it affects the prices of Nvidia cards.  If AMD brings out the HD67xx's at the same price as the HD57xx cards, it will force the prices of Nvidia's cards down.  It looks like the price of the 5770 has already dropped $20, which will force Nvidia to respond.  Here's what I'm thinking: GTX460/768MB may end up at ~$130,(often a rebate hints at future prices) GTS450 at under $100. I just might be a little too optimistic.

Congrats Johnspack


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Pete!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys,

Got a rig down for today.  Just a FYI.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2010)

Working on getting my 2nd -bigadv rig going. Picked up an i7-870 for $229.00(Microcenter) and an Open Box mobo for $67.50(Newegg). I've got a total of $300+tax in it so far. Got Ram/PSU/HDD @ home. Going to try Air Cooling(Hyper 212Plus) if I can keep the temps under control. If not, water is in it's future. No case needed, as I will run it naked or maybe buy a cheap test bench to keep everything in place. This plan is going splendidly, so wish me luck on getting it going within the next week. My year end goals are to replace all my GPU's with GTX460's(hope to have at least 8 running).

PS. Commencing dump of completed -bigadv WU now.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 29, 2010)

Just wondering Nasty....Can you run your Fake cores on WCG, and the real cores on F@H?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Happy Birthday Pete!*
> 
> http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb70/harleyguy_bucket/OneGiantCandleBD.jpg


Happy B-Day!!!!!1!1!


Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a rig down for today.  Just a FYI.


Which one? 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Working on getting my 2nd -bigadv rig going. Picked up an i7-870 for $229.00(Microcenter) and an Open Box mobo for $67.50(Newegg). I've got a total of $300+tax in it so far. Got Ram/PSU/HDD @ home. Going to try Air Cooling(Hyper 212Plus) if I can keep the temps under control. If not, water is in it's future. No case needed, as I will run it naked or maybe buy a cheap test bench to keep everything in place. This plan is going splendidly, so wish me luck on getting it going within the next week. My year end goals are to replace all my GPU's with GTX460's(hope to have at least 8 running).
> 
> PS. Commencing dump of completed -bigadv WU now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100928/P1000991.jpg


Very nice 

Over @ OCN there are reports that a Hyper 212+ is fine for an i7 860 @ 3,8ghz, so you should be fine 

Nice setup you have there, when do you think you'll be bringing it online?


DaMulta said:


> Just wondering Nasty....Can you run your Fake cores on WCG, and the real cores on F@H?




I don't think that would work so well......


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 29, 2010)

> Working on getting my 2nd -bigadv rig going. Picked up an i7-870 for $229.00(Microcenter) and an Open Box mobo for $67.50(Newegg). I've got a total of $300+tax in it so far. Got Ram/PSU/HDD @ home. Going to try Air Cooling(Hyper 212Plus) if I can keep the temps under control. If not, water is in it's future. No case needed, as I will run it naked or maybe buy a cheap test bench to keep everything in place. This plan is going splendidly, so wish me luck on getting it going within the next week. My year end goals are to replace all my GPU's with GTX460's(hope to have at least 8 running)




Sounds like a good plan... 
I have one also it's to replace all of my 200's with 400's by the end of the year.. 
It would be nice when ATI comes out with 6000's that Nvidia will drop prices on the 400's to be competitive with them on prices..
Also I will be replacing my i5 750 with an i7 870 for another big adv rig.. that was a damm good deal on the i7.  Hope I run across the same thing when I get ready to change mine out...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Happy B-Day!!!!!1!1!
> 
> Which one?
> 
> ...



It was the Athlon X2 and GTX 295, it's back up as of about an hour ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool 

You're doing quite nice PPD recently, I'm impressed 

A 9800GX2 and GTX295, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool
> 
> You're doing quite nice PPD recently, I'm impressed
> 
> A 9800GX2 and GTX295, right?



Yeah.  However, I will be getting rid of my GX2 soon.  I am going to be purchasing a 5870 for my main rig. I  got a 3rd monitor for eyefinity.  I will let it go cheap, really cheap for F@H members, I also have a Danger Den block that I can throw in for just a few bucks.  So let those offers fly.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will let it go cheap, really cheap for F@H members, I also have a Danger Den block that I can throw in for just a few bucks.  So let those offers fly.



The screws are delayed until Thursday (along with the CM690 stock panel)

I will also let go a newly acquired (registered to me) XFX HD5770 for $100 shipped. PM me if anyone is interested.

I am replacing it with 2 more GTX460's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

bogmali said:


> The screws are delayed until Thursday (along with the CM690 stock panel)
> 
> I will also let go a newly acquired (registered to me) XFX HD5770 for $100 shipped. PM me if anyone is interested.
> 
> I am replacing it with 2 more GTX460's



Great deal on that 5770.  reason I am selling the GX2 is because I will have no space for it when I get my 5870.  I have a 8800 coming from Texbill so I should be close to 20k PPD on two cards.  Not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

I just noticed I hit over 27k yesterday.  holy cow!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

if you can't get anyone to buy it i would be happy to take it for shipping  

hope it sells for you but if you want it gone really bad then keep me in mind


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2010)

So are all of the "-advmethods" WU's gone? I'm no longer getting the 900+ point units. Down to 600 and the PPD on my card went from 14,000+ to 10,500.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you can't get anyone to buy it i would be happy to take it for shipping
> 
> hope it sells for you but if you want it gone really bad then keep me in mind



Will do


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2010)

Question for those who have a GTX460:  Would someone please post the difference in power usage between stock clocks and OC'd clocks while Folding?  W1zzard's review of the Point of View GTX 460 TGT Beast shows that at 855/1005 vs. stock's 675/900, the max power (Furmark) usage goes from 155 watts to 223 watts!  That's a 44% power increase.  Thats more than the GTX275/285/465 at stock.  My thoughts are that GPU3 does not load the GPU like GPU2 did, so power levels may be lower than W1zzard's Max levels.  More like his peak levels which are still 35% above stock.

I've often wondered if OC'ing is power wise.  As clocks go up, heat increases which raises resistance, which increases heat more, which causes the fan speed to increase, etc., etc.

Thanks!


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

GTX 480 up and running! 13.9K PPD apparently. Load temps are 86C and it's err.. very quiet!  




thebluebumblebee said:


> Question for those who have a GTX460:  Would someone please post the difference in power usage between stock clocks and OC'd clocks while Folding?  W1zzard's review of the Point of View GTX 460 TGT Beast shows that at 855/1005 vs. stock's 675/900, the max power (Furmark) usage goes from 155 watts to 223 watts!  That's a 44% power increase.  Thats more than the GTX275/285/465 at stock.  My thoughts are that GPU3 does not load the GPU like GPU2 did, so power levels may be lower than W1zzard's Max levels.  More like his peak levels which are still 35% above stock.
> 
> I've often wondered if OC'ing is power wise.  As clocks go up, heat increases which raises resistance, which increases heat more, which causes the fan speed to increase, etc., etc.
> 
> Thanks!



I still have to set-up and configure my dedicated rig with the two 460s. I'll find my kill-a-watt and let you know what difference it makes once i have everything back up and running.


----------



## Bow (Sep 30, 2010)

Buck, let me know when you are ready to part ways with GPU or 2


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

My Internet problems should be a thing of the past, after years of poor service I finally got my ISP to move my DSL to a different remote. I can see the remote from my house's roof now and my line stats are very good.

No more downtime due to no WUs!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

CP, I might be interested 

How much would you want?

Could go in the PhII X4 or maybe in my sig rig....could be cool to have a 9800GX2 and an i7 in an ITX


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> So are all of the "-advmethods" WU's gone? I'm no longer getting the 900+ point units. Down to 600 and the PPD on my card went from 14,000+ to 10,500.



I was hit by an auto win update that really hit my score last night......

I never seem to get the same scores, and somedays it can really drop in points for some odd reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> CP, I might be interested
> 
> How much would you want?
> 
> Could go in the PhII X4 or maybe in my sig rig....could be cool to have a 9800GX2 and an i7 in an ITX



I'll keep you in mind but a few people have already made offers.  Just holding it for someone at the moment.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

what do we have here 












gonna take it apart later, and see if all the chips is there, if thye are ill try to flash it


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll keep you in mind but a few people have already made offers.  Just holding it for someone at the moment.


TY 


(FIH) The Don said:


> what do we have here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/003.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

meh missing 2 chips, not gonna try to unlock it

gonna get KieX to help me set it up for folding if he comes on msn tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh missing 2 chips, not gonna try to unlock it
> 
> gonna get KieX to help me set it up for folding if he comes on msn tonight



What help do you need setting it up, just setting up the clients and stuff?  Do you currently fold?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

dont fold and yes, need help to do it all, KieX helped me before, and had great patience with me lol, im so freaking dumb at those things


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh missing 2 chips, not gonna try to unlock it
> 
> gonna get KieX to help me set it up for folding if he comes on msn tonight



It's really easy, just download and install the GPU3 systray client.  Give me a PM if you need help, I'm very knowledgeable w/ FAH, I'm the FAH Editor over @ OCN


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

hmm will give it a go later tonight, need to relaxe for a bit, and need coffee and such lol, 

but yeah, ill give GPU3 a go, and if i fuck it up then ill pm you all lol 

sometimes i scratch my head and think you're playing us with your age Ion, you must be one bright kid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont fold and yes, need help to do it all, KieX helped me before, and had great patience with me lol, im so freaking dumb at those things



It's a bit complicated, but i can help you as well.  Maybe you can install Team Viewer and either ION/me/bucknasty can help out.  BUCK was connected to my computer the other day and helped me set a few things up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

that is very nice of you guys, i might just get on it with installing the card and so on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is very nice of you guys, i might just get on it with installing the card and so on



the 465 is a single core card right?  If so all you gotta do is install the client and that's it.  This guide has everything you need, I followed it and it worked great.  What gets a little tricky is when you add more than one GPU or you have a 295 or GX2 like me which has two cores. How to set up single-GPU NVIDIA/ATI GPU2 Client


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

Guide will work just make sure to download GPU3 and not GPU2


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh missing 2 chips, not gonna try to unlock it
> 
> gonna get KieX to help me set it up for folding if he comes on msn tonight



There's a separate little program that unlocks the shaders only that i believe works since it doesn't unlock anything with the memory.  Pretty sure it works for 8 chip ones because of this too.  I will search for it now.  Since it's a folding card anyway, unlocking the shaders is most important anyway i would think?  I am waiting for a zotac 465 from newegg I picked up for 152 after rebate + mafia 2.  It is one of the black pcb ones too, so I'm still holding out hope it's a 10 chip!  Looking for program now....

   file    http://downloads.guru3d.com/ASUS-GTX-465-to-470-unlocker-download-2561.html

thread about it here.  http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=322919


Still don't know if it will work 100% with the card, I'd still read and google a bit to make sure Asus didn't break this feature in newer cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Guide will work just make sure to download GPU3 and not GPU2



True, woops.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2010)

dank1983man420 said:


> There's a separate little program that unlocks the shaders only that i believe works since it doesn't unlock anything with the memory.  Pretty sure it works for 8 chip ones because of this too.  I will search for it now.  Since it's a folding card anyway, unlocking the shaders is most important anyway i would think?  I am waiting for a zotac 465 from newegg I picked up for 152 after rebate + mafia 2.  It is one of the black pcb ones too, so I'm still holding out hope it's a 10 chip!  Looking for program now....
> 
> file    http://downloads.guru3d.com/ASUS-GTX-465-to-470-unlocker-download-2561.html
> 
> ...



And that Zotec at Newegg expires TODAY.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2010)

[QUOTE='[Ion] I'm the FAH Editor over @ OCN [/QUOTE]

Just make sure we put the right team number in


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just make sure we put the right team number in



Of course  

When I'm here, I won't try to recruit people for OCN, and vice versa 

But I think that I'm qualified to help him if needed


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh missing 2 chips, not gonna try to unlock it
> 
> gonna get KieX to help me set it up for folding if he comes on msn tonight



Sorry mate, I'm a little drunk tonight I'd probably mess up your installation  Looks like there is plenty other to help though, which is good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll keep you in mind but a few people have already made offers.  Just holding it for someone at the moment.



i can say that you can count me out  i had no luck


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can say that you can count me out  i had no luck


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I mades a deal with the Power Company! Paid 1/4 of my bill extended to the end of the month! There I thought I was going to have to quit....live in the dark for a week or two LOL.

Job interview tomorrow fixing arcade machines.....I think I'm a shoe in for the job! Lets all hope(At least I will be lol I need to go back to work BAD)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

GL, I hope you get it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can say that you can count me out  i had no luck







DaMulta said:


> Well I mades a deal with the Power Company! Paid 1/4 of my bill extended to the end of the month! There I thought I was going to have to quit....live in the dark for a week or two LOL.
> 
> Job interview tomorrow fixing arcade machines.....I think I'm a shoe in for the job! Lets all hope(At least I will be lol I need to go back to work BAD)



Good luck with the job bro   GX2 is waiting for you


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all ! Just setup the folding cpu console and Im wondering if points = steps ? Is a password necc. ?

thx


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

Steps do not equal points, just a way to keep track on how much of the WU is completed. 

Password is not required, unless you are doing bigadv units (if its the rig in your specs thats not possible). 

Thanks for joining the team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you trying to install the SMP or uniprocessor client?  Your GTS250 can get you upwards of 6000 PPD with the GPU2 client.

edit: You don't NEED a passkey for SMP, but you don't get the bonus if you don't have one.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Steps do not equal points, just a way to keep track on how much of the WU is completed.
> 
> Password is not required, unless you are doing bigadv units (if its the rig in your specs thats not possible).
> 
> Thanks for joining the team



Yep thar she blows heh.. if you listen carefully, my rig humms "nnnoooob"  .. 
Just remembered I up'ed my Vcore volts by .0125 !
And I chose normal units. With IE and folding, Im only using 850mb of ram. Are the bigadv units, monster ?
Peace

@TheBlueBumbleBee  I have systray-632.msi . Ran it for a test, then read on a diff thread that the console was preferred. The gpu barely got warm and maxed out at 50C so no worries about melting stuff hehe . Im sure my sys will handle both the cpu and gpu. Cpu/Vcore temps are waay low aswell.

I have the Nvidia control panel settings maxed.. should I switch to defaults?

Cheers !


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

bigadv's requires 8 cores (or a decently OCed i7 w/ HT) and about 6 to 8gb(preferred) RAM.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Yep thar she blows heh.. if you listen carefully, my rig humms "nnnoooob"  ..
> Just remembered I up'ed my Vcore volts by .0125 !
> And I chose normal units. With IE and folding, Im only using 850mb of ram. Are the bigadv units, monster ?
> Peace
> ...


Make sure that you use the SMP client (console) with the -smp flag and a passkey.....otherwise you'll get very bad PPD.


theonedub said:


> bigadv's requires 8 cores (or a decently OCed i7 w/ HT) and about 6 to 8gb(preferred) RAM.



2GB will actually run it fine with XP


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2010)

This is what I'm thinking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP_euFxI6is

Is this what your thinking?



(FIH) The Don said:


> what do we have here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/003.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 1, 2010)

cant see what it is.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Yep thar she blows heh.. if you listen carefully, my rig humms "nnnoooob"  ..
> Just remembered I up'ed my Vcore volts by .0125 !
> And I chose normal units. With IE and folding, Im only using 850mb of ram. Are the bigadv units, monster ?
> Peace
> ...



I say unlock the 550 to quad if you have an aftermarket cooler. I have one that pulls 7100ppd @ 3.6Ghz with SMP2.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I say unlock the 550 to quad if you have an aftermarket cooler. I have one that pulls 7100ppd @ 3.6Ghz with SMP2.



That's about what my X4 955 did @ 3,5ghz w/ SMP2.  6.5-7k on most WUs, ~5k on the 670Xs


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I say unlock the 550 to quad if you have an aftermarket cooler. I have one that pulls 7100ppd @ 3.6Ghz with SMP2.




I tried then tried somemore  .. nothing seems to work ! I can see 4 cores when I toggle ACC/bios. Then if I set unleash mode to manual?.. it shows I have 6 !
Made a short vid on it hehe..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm7eifYOxtQ

When I leave unleash mode at auto/default and enable ACC, the system wont post/boot. I have to reset the bios/cmos, in order to boot. Same if I try pressing 4 during the bios logo. IF I set unleash mode to manual, the system boots but gives a "unleash mode fail" error.
Currently using Bios Version 2003 aand.. just noticed theres an update

Peace and I dont know how to use MULTI QUOTE aaaarrrraaaaahhhhhh!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big thanks to all for your most welcomed support ! 

Had both the cpu and gpu running over night with no apparent problems. Gpu side is at 6600/10000 and cpu is at 85% complete. I paused then resumed the gpu fold, just b/c I like looking at temperature curves ! heh  
When I display the gpu window, it says "core not being used" 
Is there any particular time thats best for shutting either one down ? Can you minimize work lost ?
And will do ! about the add to the cmd line.







p.s. Its funny for me, to see my baby CHUG.. hack..  lolz


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Close that viewer, it slows things down.  Instead use HFM.NET, it tells you much more info, and isn't slow.  It doesn't look like you're running the SMP client properly, it requires a shortcut with the -smp flag


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Close that viewer, it slows things down.  Instead use HFM.NET, it tells you much more info, and isn't slow.  It doesn't look like you're running the SMP client properly, it requires a shortcut with the -smp flag



Ill look up HFM.NET, and Im waiting for it to finish so I can add the flag... 99% lol... 
My stats page shows I have only one client.. its prob related

Edit..  now this when I add -smp. RESOLVED !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2010)

HFM.COM 
Make sure you read through and understand what is involved to get SMP working.  Download client here.  Make sure to get a passkey.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> You can't run the SMP client with the cpu you have in your specs.. It has to be a 8 logical core cpu like an i7 with HT turned on..
> Edit never mind (spoke to soon, Sorry Buck.....


LOL, Dual core can run smp, but there won't be much in the way of early return bonus.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> HFM.COM
> Make sure you read through and understand what is involved to get SMP working.  Download client here.  Make sure to get a passkey.



Sweet its goin ! Just hope I can meet the deadline hehe.. 
Made it Dev 2.. assuming the gpu client is Dev 1..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Sweet its goin ! Just hope I can meet the deadline hehe..
> Made it Dev 2.. assuming the gpu client is Dev 1..



Machine id's for GPU's start at 2.  1 is normally for the CPU.  It's not according to which one gets started first.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 1, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Sweet its goin ! Just hope I can meet the deadline hehe..
> Made it Dev 2.. assuming the gpu client is Dev 1..





thebluebumblebee said:


> Machine id's for GPU's start at 2.  1 is normally for the CPU.  It's not according to which one gets started first.



oops.. set the cpu to 2..  gpu is set to 1..  change back?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2010)

No, it doesn't matter what their assigned numbers are as long as they have unique numbers between 1 and 16.  What I meant above is that when you install the clients, the GPU client defaults to 2 and the CPU clients default to 1.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 1, 2010)

I had a GTX 465 error out 5 times and take a 24 hour hiatus last night. I reset the card to stock and restarted the client and so far no problems. Hopefully I caught this problem not long after it happened.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, Dual core can run smp, but there won't be much in the way of early return bonus.



A P4HT @ 3ghz+ can do a SMP WU and return it by the preferred deadline, assuming it's not being used for other stuff.  My laptop (2.4ghz C2D) can do most SMP WUs in under 1/3 of the preferred deadline


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I had a GTX 465 error out 5 times and take a 24 hour hiatus last night. I reset the card to stock and restarted the client and so far no problems. Hopefully I caught this problem not long after it happened.


What kinda PPD with the GTX 465 and what clocks?

PS. Bought another GTX 460 today. Hope to have another 2 late next week for a total of 4.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

Is everyone on the GPU3 clients getting new 925 and 912 point WUs? Seems they have raised my PPD about 1000 PPD per card.


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Is everyone on the GPU3 clients getting new 925 and 912 point WUs? Seems they have raised my PPD about 1000 PPD per card.



Yes!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

its all I have been getting all day, AthlonX2 brought it to my attention, BAM there they were


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> its all I have been getting all day, AthlonX2 brought it to my attention, BAM there they were


Same here I look at it like they are making up for the 6XX pt WU's that we had for several days.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Make sure that you use the SMP client (console) with the -smp flag and a passkey.....otherwise you'll get very bad PPD.
> 
> 
> 2GB will actually run it fine with XP



2GB for bigadv WUs? Are you sure that's right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 2GB for bigadv WUs? Are you sure that's right?



no, he's referring to SMP2.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 2, 2010)

That's what I thought which is why his post below was confusing me.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What kinda PPD with the GTX 465 and what clocks?
> 
> PS. Bought another GTX 460 today. Hope to have another 2 late next week for a total of 4.



I was only getting the 611 WUs on all my GTX 400 GPUs before my problem started.
Now I'm getting 912 and 925 WUs.

I'm not positive but I think my OC on my GTX 465 might have been to much when it switched to a 925 WU.

I don't remember for sure what the OC was but it might have been this...

GPU: 651
Mem: 1674
Shader: 1301
611 WU PPD: 10998

I put it on the stock settings and now I'm getting this...

GPU: 608
Mem: 1603
Shader: 1215
925 WU PPD: 11928

My GTX 465 has now completed 4 925 WUs. When I get some energy I might do some OCing.

--
This afternoon I ordered a GTS 450 to put in my 24/7 machine. I currently have a GTS 250 in this rig but it gets to hot to run very often.

I'm also building up my PayPal account to buy a GTX 460. This might not happen until I get my next SS check around the 20th.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> no, he's referring to SMP2.



Actually I'm not 

With the WinSMP client, I had bigadv & 1 nV GPU comfortably running in 2GB on my i7 (XP Pro SP3).

Win7 + 1 GPU + standard SMP will run OK on 1GB


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2010)

I will put these babies on 24 hour duty starting tomorrow


----------



## theonedub (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Actually I'm not
> 
> With the WinSMP client, I had bigadv & 1 nV GPU comfortably running in 2GB on my i7 (XP Pro SP3).
> 
> Win7 + 1 GPU + standard SMP will run OK on 1GB



That's pretty crazy, wonder why the req skyrockets on a different OS. I mean I could understand if it was Linux vs Windows, but XP->Vista->7?! 

Are you sure you were actually sent and working on a bigadv WU? Were you also getting the bonus? I just can't wrap my head around the difference.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

just got the 465 up and running

BIG thanks to KieX for helping me through teamviewer cause im a fucktard at this lol 

how does the ppd look?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 2, 2010)

PPD looks good, start the OCing  

Speaking of PPD, what the heck is up with these new (at least to me) 494 WUs on GPU2? They are killing my PPD- went from 15k PPD across both cards to 13k PPD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

will do later, im thinking around 750 on the core? dont think i can oc shaders alone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

looks great to me 

also on a different note i keep getting EUE on my 8800GTS i think it could be failing as i don't even have it overclocked.I think i need to test it with OCCT and furmark to find out if something is going wrong with it or maybe it's just F@H


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

thx guys, Buck said there was another 3k to get through some overclocking, so ill get on it later 
think i will get the 470 up and running part time in a day or 2


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Little noob to this.. but can you OC two cards at the same time through MSI Afterburner without the SLI bridge connected?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

you should be able to, i think there is a checking box that says apply for similar cards

in settings


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Little noob to this.. but can you OC two cards at the same time through MSI Afterburner without the SLI bridge connected?



not sure about Afterburner but i know you can with EVGA precision so i would think you should be able to with Afterburner also.


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not sure about Afterburner but i know you can with EVGA precision so i would think you should be able to with Afterburner also.



Is that software tied to EVGA hardware? my 460's are MSI.

Also, can anyone give me some idea of what settings I can use on the 460's for stable folding?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

i think evga precision only works with nvidia cards, i use it on my gainward and asus


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Is that software tied to EVGA hardware? my 460's are MSI.
> 
> Also, can anyone give me some idea of what settings I can use on the 460's for stable folding?



You can do it with both. Precision is not tied to EVGA specifically but rather all Nvidia based GPU's (just about). It works with "most" ATI/AMD as well


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Cool thanks for all the tips. Time to fire up the dedicated cruncher/folder and finally get it going full force sometime today.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

question guys

i have the 465 as 2nd gpu in system, now i have overclocked it a bit

but i wanna test it to make sure it works, the problem is,....the testing programs only test on the 470 

is there anythin i can do about it or just run f@h and hope it doesnt crash?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but i wanna test it to make sure it works, the problem is,....the testing programs only test on the 470



What is the program?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

furmark, occt, kombustor


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You can do it with both. Precision is not tied to EVGA specifically but rather all Nvidia based GPU's (just about). It works with "most" ATI/AMD as well


Didn't know it worked on most ATIs as well....that's cool 


theonedub said:


> That's pretty crazy, wonder why the req skyrockets on a different OS. I mean I could understand if it was Linux vs Windows, but XP->Vista->7?!
> 
> Are you sure you were actually sent and working on a bigadv WU? Were you also getting the bonus? I just can't wrap my head around the difference.



Yeah, it had a bigadv, a P268x (don't remember exactly).  Didn't end up getting bonuses because I was an idiot, OCed it too high, it BSOD'd and didn't restart automatically (didn't have the shortcut where I needed it).....and it missed the preferred deadline by 13 minutes by the time I got it restarted :shadedshu :shadedshu 

What sort of mem requirements have you had?  I *might* be able to give it a shot on my i7 if you really want....but that would involve reinstalling Windows (running Kubuntu, got tired of Windows 7)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> question guys
> 
> i have the 465 as 2nd gpu in system, now i have overclocked it a bit
> 
> ...



you could switch cards around and use the 465 as the primary and test it at the speeds you want or you can just run F@H and see if you get any EUE or crashes,etc. when i ran 2 cards that aren't the same i would use the F@H method the most often.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

im doing that now lol

running @700 on the core, meaning 1400 on shaders, dont think they can be unlinked on these cards, if yes tell me how lol

so far it looks nice

up @ 12200pp from what the program says


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im doing that now lol
> 
> running @700 on the core, meaning 1400 on shaders, dont think they can be unlinked on these cards, if yes tell me how lol
> 
> ...



you maybe able to get alittle more out of it. But i don't think there is a way to unlink the shaders. eek:ucking nvidia :shadedshu)

is there a software "volt mod" on your card?

btw next month i hope i can get a gtx460 or gts450 to replace my 8800GTS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im doing that now lol
> 
> running @700 on the core, meaning 1400 on shaders, dont think they can be unlinked on these cards, if yes tell me how lol
> 
> ...


You should be able to do 750/1500 


p_o_s_pc said:


> you maybe able to get alittle more out of it. But i don't think there is a way to unlink the shaders. eek:ucking nvidia :shadedshu)
> 
> is there a software "volt mod" on your card?
> 
> btw next month i hope i can get a gtx460 or gts450 to replace my 8800GTS


That would be a nice replacement, I'm considering a GTX460 as a replacement for my 260 (GTS450 is about same speed)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

is the GTS450 one of the cards that has software voltage control and can get ~1ghz? 
i know the 5770 on the red side is like that so if the gts450 also is then it will be nice.
there is a 80% chance that my next GPU will be nvidia. I may not like much of what they have out but i hate AMD drivers/UI.


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Dedicated folder/cruncher up and running! 

Stock clocks on the Cyclone 460's 11-12Kppd each reported by fahmon. Temps are 50C load and quiet as a mouse. Just need to break out the kill-a-watt for thebluebumblebee now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah that sucks, i could unlink them on the 260 i had, but now....meh

erhm i think there is, by volt mod you mean in afterburner? 

its and asus, and on the package it says something about raising volts and so on, so i think it can 

the 450 alone can do up to 9000ppd on air from what ive heard, so thats on beefy little card


----------



## msgclb (Oct 2, 2010)

My GTX 465 crapped out again last night spewing out another 5 errors and taking the required 24 hours hiatus. I just hope this card isn't in the process of turning itself into a paper weight.

I checked for a newer driver and the only one available is the 260 beta. I've installed it and restarted the client. 

One thing I've noticed is that both times this card crapped out it was after 10 successful WUs. Maybe it can't count past 10!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah that sucks, i could unlink them on the 260 i had, but now....meh
> 
> erhm i think there is, by volt mod you mean in afterburner?
> 
> ...



you should give it alittle voltage then and see what you can get it up to.

as for 9k ppd that is about 2x what i get with the 8800gts


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

hmm will report if my 465 takes a dump 



p_o_s_pc said:


> you should give it alittle voltage then and see what you can get it up to.
> 
> as for 9k ppd that is about 2x what i get with the 8800gts




yeah well, what i have to do is this

take out the 470, make the 465 run as primary while i test overclocking, then put the 470 back in, and then fire up fah,

well then it isnt too shabby after all lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2010)

FIH, are you going to try to unlock the shaders on that 465?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2010)

not sure yet, might just keep it as it is for the moment


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Dedicated folder/cruncher up and running!
> 
> Stock clocks on the Cyclone 460's 11-12Kppd each reported by fahmon. Temps are 50C load and quiet as a mouse. Just need to break out the kill-a-watt for thebluebumblebee now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/Capture457.jpg



Looks really nice! 

What CPU does it have? And is the CPU for WCG?


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

OK, so these are the power readings for:

i7 @3.8GHz(1.2v) WCG Crunching + 2x GTX 460s @stock idle:


Spoiler










i7 @3.8GHz(1.2v) WCG Crunching + 2x GTX 460s @stock folding


Spoiler










So that's *~115W *to fold on *2x* stock speed MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 768MB

Will find out later what difference an overclock makes to those figures. Anyone got some OC settings I can try out on these 460's?

EDIT: @ion, yup they're paired with CP's i7 for WCG. This is dedicated rig so the 4.5-5K WCG PPD and 23-25K PPD F@H will be my everyday lowest output barring any problems.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

That's awesome  

Loving that power usage, my i7 860 @ 3,8ghz, a GTX260 & a 9600GT all folding uses a tad over 400w (XFX 650w XXX)

Although, Fermi folding seem to eat up a decent big of CPU power


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks for the power numbers. makes me feel that my PSU should take a gts450 or gtx460 and a 8800gts without a problem


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the power numbers. makes me feel that my PSU should take a gts450 or gtx460 and a 8800gts without a problem



You have a SS 620w, right?  If so, you should be fine, I have a SS 650w, and it will run my i7 @ 3,8ghz, a GTX260, a GTS250, and a 9600GT.  It's pretty loud w/ everything @ load, and it's slightly over 500w AC, but OK IMO


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Just an update, overclocked the 460's to 800/1600/1800 with stock fan and voltage and it's now reporting 395W for combined 26K PPD production.

So a 10.4% overclock on both 460's consumes just under 4% more power from the wall plug and gives about 2K more PPD.



Spoiler











Thought I'd add.. the temps have really not varied much.. 2-3C at most


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2010)

OK guys I'm putting my 3 i7 920's offline to change the water tubes on one and figure out what the deal is with the other 2 being unstable @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

How long do you think they'll be offline for?  And are the 2 just recently unstable?


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you maybe able to get alittle more out of it. But i don't think there is a way to unlink the shaders. eek:ucking nvidia :shadedshu)
> 
> is there a software "volt mod" on your card?
> 
> btw next month i hope i can get a gtx460 or gts450 to replace my 8800GTS



V Tune let allowed me to unlink the gpu and shader clocks.. Got it from Palit ? a bit hazy on that one lol..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You have a SS 620w, right?  If so, you should be fine, I have a SS 650w, and it will run my i7 @ 3,8ghz, a GTX260, a GTS250, and a 9600GT.  It's pretty loud w/ everything @ load, and it's slightly over 500w AC, but OK IMO



it is a Seasonic M12II bronze 620w 
i am sure it can put out it's full power and maybe even alittle more like most other seasonic PSU's do. 
I just hope i don't have to upgrade my PSU for awhile 


Magikherbs said:


> V Tune let allowed me to unlink the gpu and shader clocks.. Got it from Palit ? a bit hazy on that one lol..



did you use it on a GTX4xx or a GTS4xx series card? 
IIRC the new GPU's aren't built to allow it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is a Seasonic M12II bronze 620w
> i am sure it can put out it's full power and maybe even alittle more like most other seasonic PSU's do.
> I just hope i don't have to upgrade my PSU for awhile
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'll have no issue, I'm sure that 3 GPUs and my i7 uses more than a GTX460 & an 8800GTS & an i7, and our PSUs are similar.  And my setup was only drawing 430w DC (assuming 82% efficiency)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sure you'll have no issue, I'm sure that 3 GPUs and my i7 uses more than a GTX460 & an 8800GTS & an i7, and our PSUs are similar.  And my setup was only drawing 430w DC (assuming 82% efficiency)



IIRC your PSU is based on nearly the same internals (the older reversion of mine) so with that in mind i should be able to pull 650w out of mine(not much over the rated 620w) 
but your right about 3gpus and a i7 pulling more power then 2 gpus and a i7


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> IIRC your PSU is based on nearly the same internals (the older reversion of mine) so with that in mind i should be able to pull 650w out of mine(not much over the rated 620w)
> but your right about 3gpus and a i7 pulling more power then 2 gpus and a i7



Yeah, mine's basically a slightly-upgraded PC P&C Silencer 650w.  I can't imagine that you'd have issues.  Hell, I'd run GTX 460 SLI & my OCed i7 on my XFX 650w


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, mine's basically a slightly-upgraded PC P&C Silencer 650w.  I can't imagine that you'd have issues.  Hell, I'd run GTX 460 SLI & my OCed i7 on my XFX 650w



you gotta love seasonic built PSU's  i would like to get one of the X series 80+ Gold would be nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you gotta love seasonic built PSU's  i would like to get one of the X series 80+ Gold would be nice.



Yeah....that would be nice 

But for the price, I think I'll stay with a less-efficient one


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd imagine those 620W if they have a nice single rail would be more than enough. Seems peak power and actualy power use are very different things.

And so this is what a good day will look like for me:


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How long do you think they'll be offline for?  And are the 2 just recently unstable?



Just a couple of hours The 2 were unstable for a while now and the reason why I didn't want to fold -bigadv with them. I just dropped the clocks down to 3.4Ghz and let fold regular SMP2. For some weird reason when my Asrock X58 Extreme crapped out and I replaced it with a GB X58 Extreme, I could never get it stable at 3.8Ghz again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Seasonic PSU FTW 

I saw one the other day that was fully modular!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seasonic PSU FTW
> 
> I saw one the other day that was fully modular!



IIRC that would be one from the X-series 
also the Same as the Corsair AX line (750w and under are Seasonic)

btw yes it would be the X-series that is fully modular
proof SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'd imagine those 620W if they have a nice single rail would be more than enough. Seems peak power and actualy power use are very different things.
> 
> And so this is what a good day will look like for me:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/Capture962.jpg


  

Most Excellent, Dude! (get the reference?)


Chicken Patty said:


> Seasonic PSU FTW
> 
> I saw one the other day that was fully modular!



Those are very cool indeed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Guys, I'm posting this in a way I can copy and paste into the F@H Team thread/WCG Team Thread as well.

I've got a really really bad cold so since I usually sleep with a fan at night to help with the heat in my room, I am now unable to do so or I wake up not being able to even breathe.  So for now I will be shutting down both rigs from any crunching/folding just for the night time so I can sleep without having to use the fan.  They'll be back up every morning.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm posting this in a way I can copy and paste into the F@H Team thread/WCG Team Thread as well.
> 
> I've got a really really bad cold so since I usually sleep with a fan at night to help with the heat in my room, I am now unable to do so or I wake up not being able to even breathe.  So for now I will be shutting down both rigs from any crunching/folding just for the night time so I can sleep without having to use the fan.  They'll be back up every morning.



get better bro. 
I will help pick up alittle slack buy running mine over night(most of the time i will stop folding at night and sometimes turn the rig off all together)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> get better bro.
> I will help pick up alittle slack buy running mine over night(most of the time i will stop folding at night and sometimes turn the rig off all together)



Thanks Tim, the fan just kills me bro.  I can barely breathe through my nostrils as it is now.  I got serious congestion!  I'll have it on all day till a bit before I think I'm going to go to bed and shut it down then.  I have been on vacation all of last week except Monday, I return to work this Tuesday, I can't afford to call in sick after not going for a week.  Just doesn't look right


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I'm posting this in a way I can copy and paste into the F@H Team thread/WCG Team Thread as well.
> 
> I've got a really really bad cold so since I usually sleep with a fan at night to help with the heat in my room, I am now unable to do so or I wake up not being able to even breathe.  So for now I will be shutting down both rigs from any crunching/folding just for the night time so I can sleep without having to use the fan.  They'll be back up every morning.



Don't leave out bronchitis, that's what I have been dealing with for the last week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Don't leave out bronchitis, that's what I have been dealing with for the last week.



Could be, I'm on meds now.  If I don't get better in a few days then I guess it's time to hit up the docs office.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 3, 2010)

Where did the folding badges go?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Where did the folding badges go?



Not sure, but I can't see any of them neither.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 3, 2010)

They disappear every Sunday/Sat night. Most likely due to updates on the server.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> They disappear every Sunday/Sat night. Most likely due to updates on the server.



That's what I was thinking as well.  Weekends are pretty bad or WCG and F@H with the updates and stuff.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 3, 2010)

whats the best place to check f@h stats?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whats the best place to check f@h stats?



The most current stats (updated every 3hrs) is kakaostats. This is to the best of my knowledge, but msgclb would prob be the best authority due to his statistical wizardry.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

I must say I prefer EOC to all else.  Clean, has the info I want, and not a lot else.  And updates every 3 hours (0/3/6/9/12/15/18/21/24 CST)


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 3, 2010)

I noticed this and cant seem to fix it 







I also get this "previous term of core was improper" msg on the SMP client. Ive tried 'pause' then 'ctrl C'... 

EDIT

@ p o s pc  
Oops ... should made it clearer. It worked on my GTS 250. I tried Evga precision weeks ago and it wouldn't let me unlink.
Now that I think of it.. back then I was on 258.xx drivers. My current drivers, 259.19whql, are from Palit and cant seem to find them on the Nvidia site. Maybe thats why some can and some can't ulink the core/shaders.??


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Wrong EOC user id 

Correct ID is '530397'


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whats the best place to check f@h stats?



Hey, we have a sticky link for that!  Try several different flavors and pick the one you like.   
Here's how I see the stats updates.  (I'm in PST, GMT-8) Stanford starts processing the stats on the hours divisible by 3.  It now takes most of an hour for that processing to occur. (don't claim to be an "old timer" on the team, but this used to take about 15-20 minutes when I started back in Feb. 09)  EOC starts processing on the next hour and is finished about 7 minutes later.  I like EOC because of its simplicity, but I also use other sites when I want to delve deeper, like someone recently pointed out that the one site could tell you who the first member was to reach 1 million for a week, highest output in 24 hours, etc.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whats the best place to check f@h stats?





BUCK NASTY said:


> The most current stats (updated every 3hrs) is kakaostats. This is to the best of my knowledge, but msgclb would prob be the best authority due to his statistical wizardry.





thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, we have a sticky link for that!  Try several different flavors and pick the one you like.
> Here's how I see the stats updates.  (I'm in PST, GMT-8) Stanford starts processing the stats on the hours divisible by 3.  It now takes most of an hour for that processing to occur. (don't claim to be an "old timer" on the team, but this used to take about 15-20 minutes when I started back in Feb. 09)  EOC starts processing on the next hour and is finished about 7 minutes later.  I like EOC because of its simplicity, but I also use other sites when I want to delve deeper, like someone recently pointed out that the one site could tell you who the first member was to reach 1 million for a week, highest output in 24 hours, etc.



I'm glad I didn't get out of bed until now or I would have had to find out if I had 'the knowledge to be the best authority'!

I actually think the best authority is currently not speaking.

Stanford is currently processing every hour except for server updates and then it's two hours.
Free-DC updates every 6 hours and currently that's at 5am, 11am, 5pm, 11pm Central Standard Time. I use Free-DC for the Pie because it has the pie!
EOC updates every 3 hours.

Edit: I thought I'd better clarify the Free-DC update times. The above time is when Free-DC grabs the Stanford data. It takes another 1-2 hours before the web page gets updated.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for the links guys 

here is the 465 in the rig

yes i know adapters suck, but the psu only has 2x6pins and the 8pins are solid, cant split them

hopefully i can get the 470 up and running later today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks really nice!!!


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

Should I use the same pass key on both the SMP and GPU clients ?

My first SMP WU should complete sometime later this eve/night. @ 83%  Each % is taking 35-45mins.. 

Ive run my gpu/shaders at various configs : 675/900/1836, 675/900/1900, 700/900/1836 and 723/900/1836(current)  

@BUCK NASTY  Whats your logic behind upping the shaders only to 1900mhz ?
 The only thing Ive noticed is the trippy hi-pitched sounds my gpu makes when I mess with the speeds lol !
Peace maaan !


----------



## msgclb (Oct 4, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Should I use the same pass key on both the SMP and GPU clients ?
> 
> My first SMP WU should complete sometime later this eve/night. @ 83%  Each % is taking 35-45mins..
> 
> ...



Only the SMP.

Buck can give you the real logic but I believe only the shaders affect folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

If you up the shader speed, folding performance improves.  Mem and core clocks don't have much impact, but shader clocks can up PPD quite a bit


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

Safe to say, I _was_ a little worried about stressing my gear for any extended time. WAS being the word lol.. 







Folding these past few days has taught me alot. 

Peace out !


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Please, please, rename the clients to something more 'sensible'.  That means nothing 

Something like "GTS250" and "PhII X2 550BE" would mean a lot more.

And your GPU PPD should be at least 1k higher than that


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Please, please, rename the clients to something more 'sensible'.  That means nothing
> 
> Something like "GTS250" and "PhII X2 550BE" would mean a lot more.
> 
> And your GPU PPD should be at least 1k higher than that



Renamed em.. 

Ive noticed the drop also... not sure whats up with that. Though, I did get a msg saying "8 consecutive improper shut downs.. "
Pause/break seems to do nothing, the Ill hit ctrl-C..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

It's in part due to you using the computer....over night it should be ~6k+


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's in part due to you using the computer....over night it should be ~6k+



Ive seen it bounce between 6600-7600.

Theres a Asus EAH 4890 on my Kijijii radar ! Need to sell my 9800gt first or hope that 80-100 bucks just falls outa the sky !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 4, 2010)

4890 wont do more ppd than 9800gt


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Ive seen it bounce between 6600-7600.
> 
> Theres a Asus EAH 4890 on my Kijijii radar ! Need to sell my 9800gt first or hope that 80-100 bucks just falls outa the sky !



The 9800GT will do twice the PPD 

ATI cards are terrible for folding.  Sad but true


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 4890 wont do more ppd than 9800gt



No wonder, the parade of Nvidia gpus ! lol Shoulda seen that one !



[Ion] said:


> The 9800GT will do twice the PPD
> 
> ATI cards are terrible for folding.  Sad but true



The 9800 is on the shelf. I thought I might be able to set it up as a Physx proc, but it crashed soon after the game started. My gts 250 is built for software SLI so maybe it was trying to hook up with the 9800gt. Dont think its my psu.. 

Cheers


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Could be your PSU....that's a pretty bad 650w.  Couldn't hurt to try the 9800GT as well though, might work (and the extra PPD would be nice)


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Could be your PSU....that's a pretty bad 650w.  Couldn't hurt to try the 9800GT as well though, might work (and the extra PPD would be nice)



So even though its a crossfire board, it should run each card as its own display? My psu has 56a combined on the 2 12v rails. Ive heard bad things about Hec, so this will be a good test.

New thoeory asto why the crash.. some/many Nvidia gpus dont like being set a Physx only.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> So even though its a crossfire board, it should run each card as its own display? My psu has 56a combined on the 2 12v rails. Ive heard bad things about Hec, so this will be a good test.
> 
> New thoeory asto why the crash.. some/many Nvidia gpus dont like being set a Physx only.



Yep, each w/ it's own display.

Your PSU _claims_ to have 56a combined.....but I'd be surprised if it could really do more than ~40a


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

Guys, I'm adding a 8800GT to fold alongside my 295, do I have to install all the drivers from the Nvidia site or how does this work?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Install card, install drivers, reboot.  Should work


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Please, please, rename the clients to something more 'sensible'.  That means nothing
> 
> Something like "GTS250" and "PhII X2 550BE" would mean a lot more.
> 
> And your GPU PPD should be at least 1k higher than that



If that is a 494pt WU the PPD is normal. Both my cards have been bombarded with those WUs and the GTS 250 does 1k less when running them. This second it is running a 494 WU @ 5kPPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

That explains it then 

TY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Install card, install drivers, reboot.  Should work



but I download the full drivers from Nvidia?  Or just allow windows to install its own driver or what not?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That explains it then
> 
> TY



Are you still GPU Folding for TPU or are have you switched teams?



Chicken Patty said:


> but I download the full drivers from Nvidia?  Or just allow windows to install its own driver or what not?



Download from nvidia


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Are you still GPU Folding for TPU or are have you switched teams?
> 
> 
> 
> Download from nvidia



Thanks.  I am running 190's on my GTX 295, would it matter if I run the new ones from Nvidias site for the 8800?


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> but I download the full drivers from Nvidia?  Or just allow windows to install its own driver or what not?



I did a complete uninstall using programs and features. I never mess with/clean the registry.
I installed the 9800gt as my main display and moved the gts 250 over. Reset the bios then let the windows drivers install and rebooted as asked. Then I did the 258.96 drivers. Been goin almost an hour now and nooo probs  !!

Looking up howto choose what runs on what..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

The GTX 295 and a 8800 GS up and folding.

Anybody see anything wrong?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks.  I am running 190's on my GTX 295, would it matter if I run the new ones from Nvidias site for the 8800?



For the longest time I was running 18x.xx drives for folding stability, but I have moved to the new 2XX drivers and they work just fine. Haven't had any EUEs or anything like that.

You forgot the obligatory HFM/FahMon window in the screenshot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> For the longest time I was running 18x.xx drives for folding stability, but I have moved to the new 2XX drivers and they work just fine. Haven't had any EUEs or anything like that.



Only reason I am running them was I was trying to get the GX2 folding in SLI but buck and I had no luck during a teamviewer session.  The GX2 is no longer folding though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Are you still GPU Folding for TPU or are have you switched teams?
> Download from nvidia


No.  No folding ATM...going to try Win7 again and see what I can do, GPU folding isn't working well in Linux.  And I'd like to see how I can get my WCG PPD up....I think it _might_ be Ubuntu


Chicken Patty said:


> The GTX 295 and a 8800 GS up and folding.
> 
> Anybody see anything wrong?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/Capture001.jpg


Perfect!


theonedub said:


> For the longest time I was running 18x.xx drives for folding stability, but I have moved to the new 2XX drivers and they work just fine. Haven't had any EUEs or anything like that.
> 
> You forgot the obligatory HFM/FahMon window in the screenshot



Definitely obligatory!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 4, 2010)

So im still here, sadly F@H took my computer out and i have not had the money to fix it.

Hopfully i will get back into the running with this new AMD set up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll get you guys the f@hmon shot in a bit. I'm laying down right now.  Feel like absolute crap and vacation is over!  Go back to work tomorrow so I'm really trying to get as much rest as possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds good...hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope so too, thanks dude.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 4, 2010)

Up and Atom !

I made the 9800gt my main display cuz Ive missed her so!    lmao !







Once I see this holds, Ill add a third client and cross me fingers some more !
Soo happy with this.. very stable ! 

 A THOUSAND FREAKIN THANK YOUS


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No.  No folding ATM...going to try Win7 again and see what I can do, GPU folding isn't working well in Linux.  And I'd like to see how I can get my WCG PPD up....I think it _might_ be Ubuntu



Who is IFX/mmx+ @ OCN??? He's been putting up some decent numbers lately?



Magikherbs said:


> Up and Atom !
> 
> I made the 9800gt my main display cuz Ive missed her so!    lmao !
> 
> ...



MagiKherbs, PM me before you add the 2nd client. We want to avoid machine conflicts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's the F@HMON shot you'll requested.  Everything look ok?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 5, 2010)

Im headed out the door, but everything looks fine. Looks like you are being SLAMMED with craptacular 494WUs like me  PPD will look better once those WUs have passed (if they ever...)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im headed out the door, but everything looks fine. Looks like you are being SLAMMED with craptacular 494WUs like me  PPD will look better once those WUs have passed (if they ever...)



Well at least it looks ok to you and that's good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 5, 2010)

doesn't look bad to me. The PPD seems really low but most likely its the WU's.

also clock speeds look low too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't look bad to me. The PPD seems really low but most likely its the WU's.
> 
> also clock speeds look low too



Yeah, my 295 has been putting out about 14k by itself lately.  But yeah, could be the WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Who is IFX/mmx+ @ OCN??? He's been putting up some decent numbers lately?
> 
> 
> 
> MagiKherbs, PM me before you add the 2nd client. We want to avoid machine conflicts.



Yours truly 

Actually, that wasn't me.  One of the other members offered to help me, so his i7 @ 4ghz and GTX460 were under my name.  ATM, all I have folding there is a pair of C2Ds @ work.  Ideally, I'd split my PPD between here and OCN, a GPU for each.  Or maybe both GPUs here and my i7 there.  Not sure, although I'd like to keep doing nice PPD in WCG as well


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 5, 2010)

> Yeah, my 295 has been putting out about 14k by itself lately. But yeah, could be the WU's.


looks good CP it's those WU's your getting right now that's all my cards have been doing for 2 days now...
Got the 465 folding today so PPD should go up some more.. Got it stable @ 675 and1480 on the shaders.. I figured out how to unlock the shaders so you can OC them (that was some work) volts @ 1.50 and temps are 43C on 60% fan speed.. That rig sits next to the ac so it runs cold..


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Who is IFX/mmx+ @ OCN??? He's been putting up some decent numbers lately?
> 
> 
> 
> MagiKherbs, PM me before you add the 2nd client. We want to avoid machine conflicts.



No probs.. 

After my SMP fold is done, 95% wooot !, I plan to redo windows just to see if I notice any diff. 
My only concerns are the psu and the heat from the 9800GT. If I have to, Ill put the stock hsf back on the 250 and let the Zalman take care of the 9800.
I understand the thing about the "-gpu 0" flag. Should I keep all 2 or 3 clients running off C: drive ?.  ...  If theres anything else .. Im all ears lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

'-gpu0 -local' for the for the 1st GPU, '-gpu1 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g80' for the 2nd.  I keep all of my clients extracted to subfolders inside C:\FAH\


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can I run GPU2 on a GTX 275, and GPU3 on a GTX 460 on one system?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 5, 2010)

I dont see why not. Kindly let us know because if I get my hands on a GTX 470 I want to keep my GTS250 Folding too. Thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Can I run GPU2 on a GTX 275, and GPU3 on a GTX 460 on one system?



Yes, but IIRC you'll need the console clients.  Systray GPU2 + GPU3 causes issues sometimes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> looks good CP it's those WU's your getting right now that's all my cards have been doing for 2 days now...
> Got the 465 folding today so PPD should go up some more.. Got it stable @ 675 and1480 on the shaders.. I figured out how to unlock the shaders so you can OC them (that was some work) volts @ 1.50 and temps are 43C on 60% fan speed.. That rig sits next to the ac so it runs cold..



Awesome.  Seems like those 465/470's run pretty cool on stock cooling heh?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome.  Seems like those 465/470's run pretty cool on stock cooling heh?



CP, I think you missed the sitting next to my AC part.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 5, 2010)

SMP is finally done ! Where's my badge ! Gimme Gimme 

When I first fired up the gpu fold, it automatically picked the GTS 250, even though its my 2nd display. 
So 3hrs later, Im folding away, cpu and gpu, with IE, Evga precision OC'd to 700/900/1836, Speedfan and HFM running aswell. I started GPU-Z and began to toggle between the two cards using the drop down menu. I then dragged it to the 2nd display, toggled it some more and crashed the driver !
 "this driver has stopped working but has recovered" Wundows error messege !.. It killed my WU @@!!  WONT do that again lol.. 

btw... Im lovin the "HEC" outa my Hec psu !!! 

EDIT
Im about to install Windows.. do I need to back anything up with Folding ?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 5, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> SMP is finally done ! Where's my badge ! Gimme Gimme
> 
> When I first fired up the gpu fold, it automatically picked the GTS 250, even though its my 2nd display.
> So 3hrs later, Im folding away, cpu and gpu, with IE, Evga precision OC'd to 700/900/1836, Speedfan and HFM running aswell. I started GPU-Z and began to toggle between the two cards using the drop down menu. I then dragged it to the 2nd display, toggled it some more and crashed the driver !
> ...



You need 100,000 pts. to get the badge.  Keep it up, and you will get there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> CP, I think you missed the sitting next to my AC part.



yeah but still, Seems pretty cool for only 60% fan speed.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 5, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> SMP is finally done ! Where's my badge ! Gimme Gimme



Nice try! As mentioned before it's 100,000 but it shouldn't take you that long!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2010)

Well,  games that used to run fine on my 260s now bluescreen.  On a clean install.  I think I'm going to have to back off on folding now.  Dam,  almost 5mil!  I did good.  Should of stopped before I killed my cards though....  oh well.  Anyone got any gtx285s for sale?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Im about to install Windows.. do I need to back anything up with Folding ?



A fresh install of all clients would be best. If you download Teamviewer, I can remotely access your rig to custom set-up the clients for max ppd. This is the only bulletproof way I can guarantee that all clients will work.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A fresh install of all clients would be best. If you download Teamviewer, I can remotely access your rig to custom set-up the clients for max ppd. This is the only bulletproof way I can guarantee that all clients will work.



Otay ! Im tired and the herbs are tellin me to trust ya  Plz leave the OC to me 
Installing it now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

TV is great, I've used it to set up a bunch of people's rigs


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> TV is great, I've used it to set up a bunch of people's rigs



My SMP client shows 'normal' instead of SMP.. version 6.3 ..  
After switching to the 6.32 gpu client, from 6.2, it wont recognize the "-gpu 1"(gts 250) flag and uses GPU 0.  I dont want the 9800 doin much untill I see the GTS 250 running stable long term. Then Ill find another Zalman or desc gpu cooler and give it a go.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Sure you have the -smp flag?

PM me your TV ID/PW if you want me to take a look at it


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure you have the -smp flag?
> 
> PM me your TV ID/PW if you want me to take a look at it



HFM reads it but shows as norm.. 

The only other issue was with the 10.9 Amd southbridge drivers. I had to manually install the 2010 Visual C++.

Ive also uninstalled the gpu client... again...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 5, 2010)

T-2days til my next large milestone


----------



## xvi (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm coming up on 50k (finally), but I'm having a few problems. I've noticed that what I think is the nVidia GPU client is not using much of any processor time where as the AMD GPU client (I think) seems to be maxing out one thread. Possibly related, the SMP CPU client on Desky is only using one thread.











Desky - Sig rig, Win 7
Lappy - Core Duo 1.6GHz, Ubuntu
Dello - Celeron 2.0GHz (P4), Win XP
Prof - P-IIIs 1.4GHz, Debian

Quick Edit: My PPD has been horrible today and yesterday. With the GPUs alone, I've seen closer to 7800 PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 5, 2010)

Well its normal for the Nvidia Client to use next to no CPU resources, its pretty efficient. My 2 clients rarely exceed 5% combined. The ATI client is notorious for hogging CPU resources  

I've mentioned this a lot, but the 494WUs really suck. They make me loose 1kPPD per card on average. So I wouldn't worry about the low PPD you are seeing on that client right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

ATi GPUs just use a lot of CPU 

You may be best off not running an ATI client and running SMP instead.  And, I don't know how much the laptop is on, but it should be able to run SMP as well


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 5, 2010)

Mucho thankyousss to [ION] for taking some time to help  Fightin for desktop control is fun !! lmao

Still not sure why it wont use the GTS 250, even though the flag is there. 
I had no probs toggling between the two before the windows install. hmm.. 
Will fresh install once more and see if the  Ati 10.9 sb drivers install glitch, is to blame.. goin with 10.8 as before... 

p E A C e


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you tried gpu -1 and GPU -0?  See which one the client picks up with each.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

mmmmh

thanks AGAIN KieX for doing the setup lol


----------



## KieX (Oct 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh
> 
> thanks AGAIN KieX for doing the setup lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/PPD11111.jpg



Won't be long before you earn the 100k badge or even the Crazy Folder badge if you OC those puppies a little.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh
> 
> thanks AGAIN KieX for doing the setup lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/PPD11111.jpg



Looks great!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

im doing around 27-29000PPD assuming i have the rig on all day, 

i can even play games on with with very little or no lagg


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice 

I've been given the OK to get a GTS450, so should have one of those by the weekend.  That and the 260 should be 17-23k


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

woot woot  

the 450 does around 9000PPD its a beasty little one


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice to see a few members preparing for a tropical summer winter


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

rather spend money on hardware than heat lol XD

with hardware you can haz heat AND hw pr0n at the same time = win win


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont know what to think... !!  At first it kept using the 9800gt even though I added the flag on the 'configure' page. Then I tried making a new shortcut from the program files folder and added the '-gpu 1' flag to the shortcut properties page, with noo go. Then removed the flag again. I re ran the start menu shortcut, unedited,  and for  reason, the client picked the GTS 250 ! Just as it did when I first added the 9800.






Cpu fold just finished..   Will retry setting it up again..

EDIT

ok.. there must be a ghost in the house @@!!!  The cpu client that just finished, showed as 'normal' when it was running on my previous install of windows. I stopped it at about 80% and saved it on my D: drive..  I just noticed it now says SMP lol .. wtf..

EEEdddIIIttt

Its seems okie dokie now.. I did a "-smp -configonly" and removed the "-smp" from there.. but kept the one in the command line


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 6, 2010)

Added my GTX295 to list of for sale item's 
Will give a discount to fellow folders


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

That's an SMP WU 

Which GTS450 do you guys think I should get?  The Asus DirectCU/TOP looks nice (OCs well, custom cooler, etc), but an EVGA might be nice for step-up to a GTX460 later.  Hmm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

EVGA then, also, get one with rear exhaust if youre using it for folding, the asus will spread the heat inside the case


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> EVGA then, also, get one with rear exhaust if youre using it for folding, the asus will spread the heat inside the case


Unless you fold with naked rigs, then the heat dissipates quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

The DON is moving on up!   Good job buddy.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 6, 2010)

> Unless you fold with naked rigs, then the heat dissipates quickly.


+1 for the Naked Rigs
All but one of mine run naked
That one sits next to the AC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

naked....where????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naked....where????



it's a rig you perv!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

oh


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> EVGA then, also, get one with rear exhaust if youre using it for folding, the asus will spread the heat inside the case


That's the GTX460 

I'm getting a 450.  $150 tops


BUCK NASTY said:


> Unless you fold with naked rigs, then the heat dissipates quickly.



Not in my case :shadedshu (pun not intended)

ATM, leaning towards the Asus.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Just noticed we've been getting a little push from the all mighty fitseries 3 since yesterday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's the GTX460
> 
> I'm getting a 450.  $150 tops
> 
> ...



know what... i feel in a good mood

gimme ya PP and ill send 25$ on your way, then you can get that 460


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> know what... i feel in a good mood
> 
> gimme ya PP and ill send 25$ on your way, then you can get that 460



That's totally not needed dude....if I get the EVGA, I can step it up to a GTX460 or even 470 around Christmas when I have more money


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

awww 

oh well 

the EVGA sounds like a plan too, i would go for that


----------



## theonedub (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to both of you, FIH for being generous and Ion for not taking an un-needed handout.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a job....I just feel sorta bad about accepting donations I don't need.  I *could* afford a GTX460 now, I'm just *choosing* to save a bit of money ATM w/ the PPD so similar


----------



## xvi (Oct 6, 2010)

50k GET! When does my forum badge show up?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2010)

OCZ OCZZ850M Z series 850W SLI/CrossFire Active PFC Modular Power Supply for $120 SHIPPED! That's $100 off. 80+ Gold.  JG review.  I've known ZipZoomFly since they were GoogleGear, that is, before there was a Google!  Look at what I just found:



> Dear thebluebumblebee,
> 
> This is an automatic message from Googlegear to acknowledge that your order is being processed. Please keep this message for your records. Another message including tracking information of the shipment will be sent upon the completion of the process.
> 
> ...


I still have that 550!  Put it on  a Supermicro P6A, BX chipset.  Maybe the most reliable setup I've ever had.  Windows 98SE  3DFx Voodoo 2 2000  Glide baby!  Trying to get that system back up and running just for some of the Glide games I have, especially Warzone 2100.

Edit:



> Originally Posted by [Ion]
> That's totally not needed dude....if I get the EVGA, I can step it up to a GTX460 or even 470 around Christmas when I have more money



Might want to wait a week to see if the 6700 series comes out. Should drive prices down.



> Originally Posted by xvi
> 50k GET! When does my forum badge show up?



100,000 points.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 6, 2010)

> I still have that 550!


man that is a slot one cpu real old school 
Haven't messed with one of them in a few years..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just noticed we've been getting a little push from the all mighty fitseries 3 since yesterday.


Way to go Fits!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 6, 2010)

One -bigadv down, two more to go


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2010)

bogmali said:


> One -bigadv down, two more to go



before 9:00 tonight?


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 6, 2010)

*My rig is Nasty as Buck !!  ~{)*

  Domo Oregato 

This F@H setup is brought to you by Buck Nasty ! This WU is for U 

I will be shutting the 9800 fold down after this WU. I do plan to fold P/T with it once I get a better hsf. The GTS 250 and SMP will be 24/7 for a while.. 

EVERYTHING is running freakin amazing.. nooo lag or hangs.. now lets see if it will handle Diablo II LOD aswell lol .. 







p.s.  Nasty my a...... !!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Domo Oregato
> 
> This F@H setup is brought to you by Buck Nasty ! This WU is for U
> 
> ...



*Thank you MagikHerbs*, for folding with us @ TPU!!!


This one's for you...


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 6, 2010)

LMfreakinAO !! BEST EMOCON EVER LOL.. 

Forgot to show that the GTS 250 is @ 700/900/1836..btw..
Im doin about 11500 PPD ! atm

Its not just Magik.. its Medicine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> LMfreakinAO !! BEST EMOCON EVER LOL..
> 
> Forgot to show that the GTS 250 is @ 700/900/1836..btw..
> Im doin about 11500 PPD ! atm
> ...



so what does your farm consist of now?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Well....GTS450 order didn't happen last night.  Now my dad is trying to convince me to get a G210, because, apparently, it's "a great gaming card".  He seems to think there's a functional difference between a GTX260 can't do 3D and a G210 that effectively won't.

Still going to get a GTS450


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

parents :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> parents :shadedshu



Yeah :shadedshu

Also on his list of cards I should consider is a HD5450.  That was shot down even more so....hate ATI cards with an undying passion :shadedshu 

No rational reason, but won't buy an ATI


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

but it has DX11


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but it has DX11



So? 

Not like a HD5450 could do much in DX11 @ 1920x1080 

Far rather have a 9800GX2 

Or GTS450


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

it has eyefinity too lol 

oh man, i keep facepalming when i see OEM machines with such cards in them, and they promote the cards as being able to play the latest games 

i am actually thinking about expanding the rig now, maybe a small rig with a used 260 in it or similar lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine gets ~8k PPD.  But a GTS450 isn't much more new, and does 9-15k


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 6, 2010)

My goal at one point was to go Crossfire on this system.. (sniffle sniffle) but F@H wont let me  !

@ [ION],   ".. the ATI is strong in this one !" 

For me.. both companies are the SAME.. literally..  When I first saw how similar the HD 4850 and 9800 GT are built, I wanted to yell SHANANIGANS @!! lol  They, Nvidia/Ati, each do some things better than the other, to avoid a stalemate/ making it more obvious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Everybody has their preference.  Menfor example, I only own nvidia cards because of f@h.  If not I wouldn't.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Exactly the opposite of me....I'd have to have a very compelling reason to go ATI.  Intel + nVidia = win


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Amd+ati= win x5


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Amd+ati= win x5



Can't beat 8 threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Real cores are for real man!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

In that case I still win, because I have 10 cores going for WCG


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks to both of you, FIH for being generous and Ion for not taking an un-needed handout.



Agreed! That's the type of people that makes this such a nice place.



[Ion] said:


> Can't beat 8 threads





Chicken Patty said:


> Real cores are for real man!



Did I login to the wrong forum?  You made me lol 



Magikherbs said:


> Domo Oregato
> 
> This F@H setup is brought to you by Buck Nasty ! This WU is for U
> 
> ...



Great output. You'll be going up the ranks quite quickly and returning quite a lot of WU's with that setup


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

GTS 450 arrived today. GTX460 arriving tomorrow. I also have a slow -bigadv dumping tomorrow as well. Go TPU! We should be able to maintain 900K+ soon.


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

What exactly makes up your farm Buck? That's a lot of horsepower


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

KieX said:


> What exactly makes up your farm Buck? That's a lot of horsepower


This is what's currently folding(not including the new cards).
phenom x4 9850
phenom x4 9550
phenom II x4 b50
phenom II x4 fx5000
core i7-860
2-GTX260
4-9600gso
1-gtx275
1-8800gts g92
3-gts250
1-9800gt
1-gtx460 768mb


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

whats that 2-2500w in total lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTS 450 arrived today. GTX460 arriving tomorrow. I also have a slow -bigadv dumping tomorrow as well. Go TPU! We should be able to maintain 900K+ soon.





BUCK NASTY said:


> This is what's currently folding(not including the new cards).
> phenom x4 9850
> phenom x4 9550
> phenom II x4 b50
> ...



Awesome 

I should be getting my GTX260 going for TPU this evening, then a 450/460 this time next week @ the latest.

Only 1 bigadv rig Buck?


----------



## xvi (Oct 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 100,000 points.


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is what's currently folding(not including the new cards).
> phenom x4 9850
> phenom x4 9550
> phenom II x4 b50
> ...




Awesome!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Only 1 bigadv rig Buck?



The other -bigadv is patiently awaiting Ram/PSU/GPU's that I have at home(400 miles away).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

KieX said:


> Agreed! That's the type of people that makes this such a nice place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I actually got that quote from Mussels.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

Got another GTS450 Evga Version to add to the farm.
Added another VelociRaptor to my for sale item's. 
Plus a price drop on GTX295.. Great folding card.
Fellow folder's here on TPU get a Price drop on the video card...
Will add a XFX GTX285 tomorrow night.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The other -bigadv is patiently awaiting Ram/PSU/GPU's that I have at home(400 miles away).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/P1000990.jpg


Aha...best of luck getting that going 


TeXBill said:


> Got another GTS450 Evga Version to add to the farm.
> Added another VelociRaptor to my for sale item's.
> Plus a price drop on GTX295.. Great folding card.
> Fellow folder's here on TPU get a Price drop on the video card...
> Will add a XFX GTX285 tomorrow night.



Quite the collection you're building


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

Slowed down my 9800 by 5Mhz....This let me leave on F@H on that card while my son plays GTASA in the evening.

So far it's holding for 30mins. Before it would just crash in mins........Funny what border lines are 

Edot:

Take that back ....crashed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

SWEET DON!!!!


I turned on my window A/C and it seemed to make the difference with it not crashing lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

how hot did your card get while playing/folding?

also, hows the cooling on the vrm area?

and thanks lol

i think it overcalculated it though, its down to 14800~


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

im getting jipped on points somewhere.

i have this folding...

sr2#1 - 2x 5690's @ 3.9ghz (win7)
sr2#2 - 2x 5675's @ 3.4ghz (OSX)
sr2#3 - 2x 5687's @ 4ghz(megarig)(win7)
silvermax - 980x @ 4.2ghz(OSX)
4x gtx480s @ 700mhz(megarig)(win7)

no bigadv at the moment. just standard WU's i think... most cpus running GRO-A3 at the moment.

i have gpus limited to 80% due to heat right now. (apt is HOT as FOOK!!!)

can anyone give me a rough estimate of PPD?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how hot did your card get while playing/folding?
> 
> also, hows the cooling on the vrm area?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure....I'll turn on GPU-Z next time while he is playing to see what she is doig.

It's just stock cooling on it.....sticker 9800GTX+ + it's on the bottom of the case...I might just install it on a motherboard tray...been thinking about it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im getting jipped on points somewhere.
> 
> i have this folding...
> 
> ...



Best way for us to help you is for you to post a HFM.NET screenshot.  Make sure that the project, core, credit, and TPF columns show along with a good description.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im getting jipped on points somewhere.
> 
> i have this folding...
> 
> ...



Enough to have a very big slice of cherry pie


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I'm not sure....I'll turn on GPU-Z next time while he is playing to see what she is doig.
> 
> It's just stock cooling on it.....sticker 9800GTX+ + it's on the bottom of the case...I might just install it on a motherboard tray...been thinking about it.



those 9800gtx's CAN get hot

but yeah, i would try and put it on the tray for a while and see if it helps, if it does then its most likely the temps


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what does your farm consist of now?



Heya and pardon the delayed response lol.. aaand just found out what 'farm' means !   Im a 'budget noob'  So what u see is what u get  

I never found it necc and/or affordable to own a comp until 2 yrs ago. Paid $310 for a pc barebones kit, Athlon 64 x2 5000+, MSI nForce 430/6150se, 1gb DDR2 ect..  Then this past spring, I realized that sellin/trading comp parts online IS just the same as trading items on DII LOD My net costs on this config are only $260   My most recent addition being the Palit GTS 250 which was only $60.  and.. Im STILL rockin the Caviar Blue HDD that the kit came with ! 

Peace

EDIT

I sense that some of you with HIGH GPU OR CPU temps, have the ram installed on the dimms closest to the cpu. If you have 4 dimms on your mobo, try moving your ram to the 2 other slots. Yes, your GPU will still run warm/hot, but your CPU will have some room to breathe, thus more able to handle the HEAT.   This is especially important if you are using stock GPU HSFs. I have yet to test this on an Intel config but results should be similar.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> those 9800gtx's CAN get hot
> 
> but yeah, i would try and put it on the tray for a while and see if it helps, if it does then its most likely the temps



Oh I know it's the temps. Turning on the window A/c and just kicking it down a few degrees in the room stops it from becoming unstable.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Fits, you should be able to get right near 200k PPD w/ that!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

upped gpus to 90%. hoping for some decent numbers today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait!

Could you get a HFM SS of everything?

GTX260 now folding (for TPU), SS later


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

my machines are in 2 different places actually. home and work. 

i'll grab the home machines screenie here... 1 min

edit:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

CPU PPD is *way low*.  I get far more than that on my i7 @ 3,8ghz on that WU.  Try setting the CPU to just -smp 22 to see if that goes better 

Your TPFs on that WU should be 2-3 minutes, tops


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

why does it do that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Do what?  PPD go down?  Or turn yellow?  It's yellow because the client hasn't done 3 percent yet since it was last started.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

no, why does it run like crap unless you specify -smp *15*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

-smp 15?  WTH?  

And that's still a bit low IMO.  You should be able to do -smp 20 or -smp 22 with TPFs under 3 minutes...if you get anything under 50k PPD from the CPUs, something's wrong


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

isnt that for # of threads? i only have 16 in this machine.

its dropped since the pic


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> why does it do that?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/Capture162.jpg



The 480 (GPU3) steals a fair amount of CPU cycle and the CPU SMP does not like to be interrupted in their work. The short, and not very sicentific explaination, but it seems to hold water in your case. Let's see the 200k PPD.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

i restarted cpu client and now it cannot connect to get work. WTF?

EDIT: finally got a WU


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, thought that it was a dual hex-core system.  In that case, try -smp 15 or even -smp 14, you should be able to get ~4minute TPFs on that WU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Much better  

How many threads are you using for SMP?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

i set it to -smp 14

i should get this machine OCed. lol! its sitting at stock 3.6ghz right now.

i guess i should setup the machines at work similarly?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah....I'd use -smp (n-1), where n is the number of threads it has.  And definitely OC


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone know if there's a -cpu 0/-cpu 1?  If there is, might Fits get better PPD running an SMP client on each CPU?  -smp 7 on each?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

There's not.  But it's not needed.  Just 2 different clients, each with different machine IDs.  But, with the way bonuses work, 16 threads together will probably do 50% more PPD than 2 8-thread clients


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 7, 2010)

*pEEp sHOw !!*

Awesome PPD makes me wanna get NAKED !   My eyes are up HERE dammit ! LMAO !
Cannot say enough on how great my rig is folding. Thank you TPU !








I smell a mod !..  Not done yet.. still experimenting. 






Happy F@H 'n everyone !


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

heres 1 of my 5 machines


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

> heres 1 of my 5 machines


Damm fit's that not a machine, that's a monster LOL..
I bet your elect. company likes you..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> heres 1 of my 5 machines
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/Capture442.jpg



Damn fits    

I'll see if I can get a pic of my i7 rig later...boring compared to this, but not bad 

EDIT:
Just realised we've done 1mil+ last 24hr!





Have to imagine that this is in large part due to Fits' 80k+ last 24hrs, TYVM Fitseries3!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 8, 2010)

Added an XFX GTX285 with a discount to fellow folders here on TPU. Check out my for sale item's.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2010)

fits some 45* or 90* fittings would make that look sooooo much cleaner. Nice build all the same


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2010)

LMAO!

my machine tripped the breaker while i was out for dinner. getting it running again now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2010)

so that one rig is breaking a 20A?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2010)

that and my main machine which is just a lowly i5 rig.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2010)

still pretty impressive power draw. When i ran my Tri-SLI i got a small dose of power issues, I doubt I could even power that rig on my antiquated wiring


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2010)

only time i had a problem like that was when i had i think 8 rigs and alot of GPU's all overclocked and crunching/folding 24/7. It was so close to the limit that if i was to turn all the moniters on and my tv it would trip or would sometimes just trip with only the rigs 
so i can only dream of the massive power that rig is sucking


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

lol

Never even close, my rig is ~350w tops in it's current config.  Highest it's ever been at was not quite 500w from the wall


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2010)

i reconfigured my work machines today and hope they stay on track for some serious output 

home machine is running full blast so i hope to see over 100k today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome!

If you run bigadv, you should be able to get well over 200k between everything


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 8, 2010)

*Maxing out Nvidia control panel settings = >PPD ?  ~*

Plz try these settings on your next VU and help me test my theory.   It is vital that you reboot the system after making these changes. Im using the 258.96 drivers. If you did not install your drivers "as Administrator", I would uninstall them and redo.






When I bench with Passmark, PCtest 64bit, I got better gpu scores with Antialiasing set to 2X. Other benchmarks did better with it set to 'app controlled', then others ran best with all settings at defaults.






I have tried these settings on only a handful of cards, Nvidia :  6150se, 8400gs, 7900gtx, 9800gt, 9500gs, gts 250 and 2 *Ati : HD 4200, 5670, 5570. 

*Ati CCC has 2-3 settings like 'mini-map detail', that will decrease performance if set to HQ. Its been a couple of months since Ive used CCC lol... The exact settings I used are a little hazy. 

Maybe we should have a gpu settings thread where we compare settings and PPD ?

EDIT : the GTS 250 has been folding @ 700/950/1836  .. 14 hours now..

Steady as she goes ! CAPTAIN !


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 8, 2010)

My Big Adv and GTX480 output. my GTS450 got knocked back down to the 10,000 PPD for some reason the best machine is my main rig right now. I had 2 good days with the GTS putting out almost 15,000 PPD now it's back to 10,000 PPD. The other 470 and 460 in another rig is right behind the 480 in PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Shame that the CPU isn't actually doing a bigadv WU ATM 

And the reason that your GPU PPD is lower is that the GTS450s can do almost 15k w/ the 9xx pt WUs, but the 6xx pt ones drop the PPD down by a huge amount 

Roughly comparable TPFs, but only worth ~2/3 of the points


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 8, 2010)

> And the reason that your GPU PPD is lower is that the GTS450s can do almost 15k w/ the 9xx pt WUs, but the 6xx pt ones drop the PPD down by a huge amount
> 
> Roughly comparable TPFs, but only worth ~2/3 of the points


I've noticed that, maybe Stanford will give out some more of the 9xxx wu's again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure hope so 

I, for one, am planning on a 450 or 460, and I rather like the extra ~50% better PPD that they give


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2010)

will there be another update tonight? (free-dc)


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 9, 2010)

don't know about free-dc, I use kakaostats.com


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

next kakao updata is in 2 hours ~

Fits Kakao stats

is this normal guys??






i know 611s give much less ppd than the others.....but that small? im used to like 6-9000 when those are running


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2010)

eh, no.  Restart the clients to see if that helps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

i just needed to restart fahmon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2010)

Check the clocks for the cards.  Are they running in 2D mode?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2010)

Have a GTX470 for sale on my thread if anybody in the team wants it (you get discounts off course).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

hmm pulled the 465 , and the 470 ppd went up to 9000 again, and when i put the 465 back in the ppd on both cards goes to 2500ish and it takes 4 hours to complete, so the 465 is out for now, gonna take a look at it tomorrow, when i have gotten some slkeep


----------



## msgclb (Oct 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> will there be another update tonight? (free-dc)



Free-DC has 4 updates, every 6 hours, each day.

Lately Free-DC has taken the Stanford data between 1-2 am, 7-8 am, 1-2 pm and 7-8 pm CST. Their web page usually gets updated from 1-2 hours later. Sometimes the update of the web page takes longer.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 9, 2010)

We have another record.  On EOC Stats our top ten folders are all over 30k ppd.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm pulled the 465 , and the 470 ppd went up to 9000 again, and when i put the 465 back in the ppd on both cards goes to 2500ish and it takes 4 hours to complete, so the 465 is out for now, gonna take a look at it tomorrow, when i have gotten some slkeep



I saw your post about wanting some DDR2 ram. I have a 1gb Kingston ddr2 800 low profile and a 512mb DDR2 533 stick. FREE plus shipping hehe... Someone else is interested in it but I have yet to hear back.. 

I would redo the chipset and gpu drivers.... then reset the bios and windows if necc.. 
About 1/4 of the time, I find I have to re-install windows after adding or changing my config.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> I saw your post about wanting some DDR2 ram. I have a 1gb Kingston ddr2 800 low profile and a 512mb DDR2 533 stick. FREE plus shipping hehe... Someone else is interested in it but I have yet to hear back..
> 
> I would redo the chipset and gpu drivers.... then reset the bios and windows if necc..
> About 1/4 of the time, I find I have to re-install windows after adding or changing my config.



thanks man, but Chicken Patty already gave me some nice memory, so im gonna skip this one and let another person get it, 

but thanks alot for the offer 

oh and btw, the 465 is dead, tried to start the rig with only that one and it just showed stripes, dots, and other artifact thingies


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 9, 2010)

> the 465 is dead, tried to start the rig with only that one and it just showed stripes, dots, and other artifact thingies


Man that is not good sorry to hear about that.. Has it been running HOT??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

nah just around 68c for this one, i guess its a binned pos


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thanks man, but Chicken Patty already gave me some nice memory, so im gonna skip this one and let another person get it,
> 
> but thanks alot for the offer
> 
> oh and btw, the 465 is dead, tried to start the rig with only that one and it just showed stripes, dots, and other artifact thingies





...and sorry about the card.  RMA?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah gonna send it to the store next week when i get the time for it

i might make the 470 dedicated folder if the 4870 im picking up today or tomorrow is good enough for my needs

and, i found  cheap antec p180 silver so my stuff doesnt sit on the table


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey'as !

I turned off WCG for now seeing as it slowed my SMP by quite abit hehe... added 8 hrs to my SMP's ETA  !!

And Im about to add a coolermaster 120mm as a lower front intake and to help my psu stay cool when both gpus are folding.   aaand Ive been gradually increasing the amount of work on the 9800gt. Not on 24/7 yet but gettin there lol.. 

@ Chicken Patty .. what I meant was.. How hot will my 9800gt get if I use IT for WCG ? '

btw.. Running both the WCG and SMP clients did* not *increase my cpu/core temps


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Hey'as !
> 
> I turned off WCG for now seeing as it slowed my SMP by quite abit hehe... added 8 hrs to my SMP's ETA  !!
> 
> ...



You are/were running SMP and WCG on the same CPU?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Still haven't ordered the GTS450, but I mean to do that tonight, and then I should be at ~15-20k PPD, maybe a bit more


----------



## msgclb (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a GTX 470 in one rig and a GTX 465 in another. Each motherboard has two PCIe slots.
Since I can't afford to buy another of either of these cards I would like to put them together into one rig. The other rig would be free for a couple of GTX 260 cards.
I'd like some opinion on whether you think these cards will play nice with each other in the same rig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm down about 20K today. I fell asleep last night without logging in on the Hotel's wi-fi network, and woke up to 10 GPU's idling.I should be moving next weekend, so the wi-fi issue should be no more. Rigs will be down Tues/Wed/Thurs, as I will be in Atlanta for meetings(back Thursday PM).

BTW....will the 611 pointers ever stop....



msgclb said:


> I have a GTX 470 in one rig and a GTX 465 in another. Each motherboard has two PCIe slots.
> Since I can't afford to buy another of either of these cards I would like to put them together into one rig. The other rig would be free for a couple of GTX 260 cards.
> I'd like some opinion on whether you think these cards will play nice with each other in the same rig.


Of course they will play nice together, but GPU3 will consume 10-15% of the CPU cycles between the two clients. Go for it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I have a GTX 470 in one rig and a GTX 465 in another. Each motherboard has two PCIe slots.
> Since I can't afford to buy another of either of these cards I would like to put them together into one rig. The other rig would be free for a couple of GTX 260 cards.
> I'd like some opinion on whether you think these cards will play nice with each other in the same rig.


No reason why it shouldn't work 


BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm down about 20K today. I fell asleep last night without logging in on the Hotel's wi-fi network, and woke up to 10 GPU's idling.I should be moving next weekend, so the wi-fi issue should be no more. Rigs will be down Tues/Wed/Thurs, as I will be in Atlanta for meetings(back Thursday PM).
> 
> BTW....will the 611 pointers ever stop....


Ooh, that sucks 
Where will you be as of next weekend?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No reason why it shouldn't work
> 
> Ooh, that sucks
> Where will you be as of next weekend?



The Townhouse I was looking at got leased before I could sign. Now I'm moving into a 2BR apartment near where I work. I'm single/kids are grown, so BR #2 becomes the Folding Room/Office. I'm on the 2nd floor, so I can leave the windows open to take advantage of the cool folding weather we get here in North Florida. This will be my first dedicated folding room, so I'll post up some pics after I get everything settled.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

That sounds awesome!

I can't wait to see how it turns out 

Think you'll be upping your PPD much once you have a dedicated FAH room?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> I can't wait to see how it turns out
> 
> Think you'll be upping your PPD much once you have a dedicated FAH room?



I will swap all GPU's over to GTX4xx series(8-GPU's minimum) and will have a total of 3 -bigadv running. I'm thinking of picking up another i7/GTX460 @ Microcenter next week if they have any deals going. Now I've got to look for another deal on a P55 board.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

That would be super cool!

So that would be 100k+ from GT4xx GPUs + ~60-80k from bigadv!  Awesome!  No1 by PPD again?

EDIT:  Even the P55M-UD2 is supposed to be able to take an i7 to 4ghz+, and it's pretty cheap


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just got my Sapphire 3850 512MB AGP running F@H in one of my older 939 rigs (Asus A8V, Athlon X2 4400+ @ 2.4GHz, 3GB DDR 400, 3850 AGP.) What PPD can I expect? (I believe the core is at 750MHz.) I might run something else on the CPU like WCG since I don't use the computer for anything else atm.

Still folding on my GeForce GT 220 in the second PCIe slot of my main rig of course.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That would be super cool!
> 
> So that would be 100k+ from GT4xx GPUs + ~60-80k from bigadv!  Awesome!  No1 by PPD again?


I don't know about #1. Bogmali always seems to have hardware up his sleeve. I'm just looking to do my own thing and settle in for the next 50 million. I'll prob be donating some more hardware to the team as I upgrade


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> Just got my Sapphire 3850 512MB AGP running F@H in one of my older 939 rigs (Asus A8V, Athlon X2 4400+ @ 2.4GHz, 3GB DDR 400, 3850 AGP.) What PPD can I expect? (I believe the core is at 750MHz.) I might run something else on the CPU like WCG since I don't use the computer for anything else atm.
> 
> Still folding on my GeForce GT 220 in the second PCIe slot of my main rig of course.


~1500 PPD.  nV is far better.  Even a 9600GT is twice that.


BUCK NASTY said:


> I don't know about #1. Bogmali always seems to have hardware up his sleeve. I'm just looking to do my own thing and settle in for the next 50 million. I'll prob be donating some more hardware to the team as I upgrade



Think you'll be able to be at almost 200k PPD?

And it will be awesome when you hit 100mil


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You are/were running SMP and WCG on the same CPU?



Yep .. was told it could handle it..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Yep .. was told it could handle it..


I've never seen that done with any success.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2010)

yay, should get my badge in a few, just crossed 100000


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2010)

idk wtf is up with my machines. 

only the home machine seems to be reporting. i can ARD into the machines at work and they are all running fine but no pts contribution to my daily totals. 

very odd.


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you post the messages on your FAH log?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk wtf is up with my machines.
> 
> only the home machine seems to be reporting. i can ARD into the machines at work and they are all running fine but no pts contribution to my daily totals.
> 
> very odd.



Yeah, I noticed that your points were way down 


On a happier note, I've been told that I will be able to order my GTS450 *tomorrow*, might spring for a GTX460, depending on prices


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

was wanting a trade for my HIS 5770 if anyone has any spares. Here's a link [FT][US] His 5770


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

I think you'll have a hard time getting a straight trade for a GTX460, but good luck!


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 10, 2010)

My PPD is up over 1k since I moved the GTS 250 to the top slot  !!







The new case fan has brought temps down to what they were before I added the 9800 

Should I let WCG finish the jobs it has ? .. part time lol.. or is it ok to uninstall for now ?

Peace

EDIT

Temps are all down except for the cpu. Even after adding some fresh AS5, they are up by 2-3C! ggggrrrr..


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2010)

Why not run WCG only on CPU, and leave the Folding@Home for the GPU's? That way from one rig you can contribute to two different projects. Quite a few of us have it setup that way. Just my two cents.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Why not run WCG only on CPU, and leave the Folding@Home for the GPU's? That way from one rig you can contribute to two different projects. Quite a few of us have it setup that way. Just my two cents.



It is the most logical way to run both projects. To have WCG and F@H compete for CPU resources will be very inefficient.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Why not run WCG only on CPU, and leave the Folding@Home for the GPU's? That way from one rig you can contribute to two different projects. Quite a few of us have it setup that way. Just my two cents.



This is what I do 

All nV GPUs for FAH, and CPUs on WCG.  Especially since FAH isn't so great on duals anyways


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This is what I do
> 
> All nV GPUs for FAH, and CPUs on WCG.  Especially since FAH isn't so great on duals anyways



Ill switch over to WCG after my next VU   It will be neat to see how my cpu will compare lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome!

Should do ~1k PPD as reported by BOINC, ~7k as reported by the WCG website


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Well folks since the arrival of my 5870 I'm not folding with the GX2 since a bit before that.  I used to see about 24-25k.  At least I still do a healthy 17-18k with the 295 and a 8800GS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2010)

is this anything to worry about?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Not at all.  Just means it sent a WU it didn't manage to send earlier.

Now my FAH setup is up to a GTX260 and a 9600GT.  ~10-11k PPD IIRC


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

GTS450 ordered.  Got the ASUS DirectCU, hoping that I'll be able to get it to close to TOP speeds. 

My wish to get a GTX460 was shot down, even though after rebate it would have just been $5 more :shadedshu 

The last thing I got told by my parents before I ordered was that I was an idiot for spending over $75 on a GPU.  Parents


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> GTS450 ordered.  Got the ASUS DirectCU, hoping that I'll be able to get it to close to TOP speeds.
> 
> My wish to get a GTX460 was shot down, even though after rebate it would have just been $5 more :shadedshu
> 
> The last thing I got told by my parents before I ordered was that I was an idiot for spending over $75 on a GPU.  Parents



Congrats on the gpu !

Your folks must be on my wave length lol..  paid $65 in April for the 9800 and the GTS 250 was only $60


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, I can't wait for it to arrive.  If NE is as fast as normal, it should be here Wednesday.  IMO it's the best designed GTS450, really nice aftermarket cooler, black PCB, reinforcing bar, and beefed-up voltage regulators.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 11, 2010)

.. thats still one screamin beeeetch 

Do they unlock to GTX 460's ?

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=632&card2=634


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

No


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

they cant unlock to 460s afaik, its not the same chip


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, the GTS450 is a GF106, the GTX460 is a GF104.  Still not a bad card for $130 IMO.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 11, 2010)

Is GPU Review wrong ? 
And Im assuming the 128bit memory bus is the reason its, bandwidth is what a 9800gt does.

WOOOT WOOT 100 wuuuu's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Wrong in what way?  And I think that 128-bit GDDR5 should be plenty for a GTS450, it's what the HD5770 has and it's a fast card


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=634&card2=632

It lists them both as G104's ...

EDIT

Looks like they 'split' the card in two lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure what to say about that...I'm very confident that the GTS450 is a GF106


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Is GPU Review wrong ?



Yep, they're wrong.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 11, 2010)

Look at the highlighted row:






I'm very happy to see that the 9xx WUs are back but what is this 1241?

Yes I see that the GTX 260 PPD is lousy.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Why are you running GPU3 on a GTX260? 

I've seen those WUs on OCN before...most people there were getting low PPD as well.

What's wrong with "Rig-9GPU- GTX 260 - Gigabyte 790X"?  That's terrible PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why are you running GPU3 on a GTX260?
> 
> I've seen those WUs on OCN before...most people there were getting low PPD as well.
> 
> What's wrong with "Rig-9GPU- GTX 260 - Gigabyte 790X"?  That's terrible PPD


Yep, I would, switch back to GPU2. Your losing about 2K PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, about the difference I get between GPU2 and GPU3.

The GTS450 is scheduled to ship tomorrow, so it may not be here until Thursday


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 11, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm very happy to see that the 9xx WUs are back but what is this 1241?



You asked.  Do you have - advmethods? Non-Fermi WU for GPU3:



> GPU3 projects 11161-11168 (non-Fermi only) on fah
> by yslin » Mon Oct 11, 2010 9:29 pm
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## msgclb (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why are you running GPU3 on a GTX260?
> 
> I've seen those WUs on OCN before...most people there were getting low PPD as well.
> 
> What's wrong with "Rig-9GPU- GTX 260 - Gigabyte 790X"?  That's terrible PPD





BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, I would, switch back to GPU2. Your losing about 2K PPD.



As soon as these WUs complete I'll switch to GPU2.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome, that'll help a lot 

My general rule of thumb is only use GPU3 for Fermi and ATI HD5K series cards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2010)

*OK Guy's, I'm really, really gonna make it up to you for my rigs being down for the next couple of days. Looks like lightning strikes twice and I was able to pick up another ASRock P55 Extreme from Newegg Open Box for $75.00 again! I'll grab another i7-870 on Thursday from MicroCenter. Looks like -bigadv Rig#3 is coming online in about a week or so. You cannot beat $300.00 for this CPU/Mobo.*


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 12, 2010)

Those are still awesome numbers ! 

Too bad the stats dont list each system as a sub-user or something.. For all the work you all do, showing off your farm might be a good thing lol !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a -bigadv WU that I have to remove from the queue. It would not finish before I shut my rigs down. Can I send the WU and the Queue.dat file to someone to finish(18% completion) or is it specific to my rig?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a -bigadv WU that I have to remove from the queue. It would not finish before I shut my rigs down. Can I send the WU and the Queue.dat file to someone to finish(18% completion) or is it specific to my rig?



Give it here...........PMed you my email addy


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Give it here...........PMed you my email addy


PM'd you back....damn Gmail!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *OK Guy's, I'm really, really gonna make it up to you for my rigs being down for the next couple of days. Looks like lightning strikes twice and I was able to pick up another ASRock P55 Extreme from Newegg Open Box for $75.00 again! I'll grab another i7-870 on Thursday from MicroCenter. Looks like -bigadv Rig#3 is coming online in about a week or so. You cannot beat $300.00 for this CPU/Mobo.*


Nice!

So now you have 2 i7s waiting to be set up? 

And $300 is less than my i7 860 was after tax :shadedshu

I really can't wait to see what you can do, you'll have quite the setup!


BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a -bigadv WU that I have to remove from the queue. It would not finish before I shut my rigs down. Can I send the WU and the Queue.dat file to someone to finish(18% completion) or is it specific to my rig?



You can, but I can't take it 

And it'll have to be finished w/ your name/passkey, not anyone elses


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

meh, sacrificing my 470s gaming ability for a 4870 just for it to fold :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh, sacrificing my 470s gaming ability for a 4870 just for it to fold ;shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/003.jpg



Now that is *dedication* my friends!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

So he's a dedicated guy?  ewwww 

Don, do some CM man, show off that sexy sleeving in a cleaner way


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

hehe 

i only play l4d, mw1 and such so even a 4870 is overkill


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh, sacrificing my 470s gaming ability for a 4870 just for it to fold :shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/003.jpg



Very impressive  

I'm not sure if my GTS450 will be my primary card...I'm thinking no.  Rather use the 260 or 250 as a primary card so that the 450 can perform to it's fullest


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hehe
> 
> i only play l4d, mw1 and such so even a 4870 is overkill







Chicken Patty said:


> So he's a dedicated guy?  ewwww
> 
> Don, do some CM man, show off that sexy sleeving in a cleaner way





shhhhh  i just put it in there lol, wanted to see the temps on the 470 first before i did too much

turns out its almost 20c cooler than before haha



[Ion] said:


> Very impressive
> 
> I'm not sure if my GTS450 will be my primary card...I'm thinking no.  Rather use the 260 or 250 as a primary card so that the 450 can perform to it's fullest





no offense

but the 450 isnt really gonna cut it @ DX11 for higher res(just as 5770, 5750), and besides, most games are still dx10 or even 9 these days, so as a dedicated folder for now, it will do more than perfect


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

Right back at you Buck.......different email addy.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no offense
> 
> but the 450 isnt really gonna cut it @ DX11 for higher res(just as 5770, 5750), and besides, most games are still dx10 or even 9 these days, so as a dedicated folder for now, it will do more than perfect



So I've been told.  But all I really play is DiRT2 (and games less intensive).  If I can do DiRT2 @ 1920x1080 w/ 2x AA and medium or high details, I'm fine.

My dad thought that I should get a HD5770, I opted to get the slower GTS450 for it's folding performance.

And I'm not sure what slot I'll put it in....the 1st and 3rd slots are going to be the coolest, so it might go in the 3rd.  And then leave the GTX260 driving the display, and the GTS250 sammiched in between.  I'll actually be using all 7 slots, 6 of them dedicated to GPUs.  A first for me.  Sign of an addiction maybe?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I've been told.  But all I really play is DiRT2 (and games less intensive).  If I can do DiRT2 @ 1920x1080 w/ 2x AA and medium or high details, I'm fine.
> 
> My dad thought that I should get a HD5770, I opted to get the slower GTS450 for it's folding performance.
> 
> And I'm not sure what slot I'll put it in....the 1st and 3rd slots are going to be the coolest, so it might go in the 3rd.  And then leave the GTX260 driving the display, and the GTS250 sammiched in between.  I'll actually be using all 7 slots, 6 of them dedicated to GPUs.  A first for me.  Sign of an addiction maybe?



looking at this test of the TOP version id say it should be more than enough for Dirt2 

and if you overclock it a bit it will be even better 

if its the open case setup then it really dont matter what slot you put it in, but in a case....well it depends on what case you get lol 

addiction is good  if its for a good thing


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looking at this test of the TOP version id say it should be more than enough for Dirt2
> 
> and if you overclock it a bit it will be even better
> 
> ...



That's what I was basing my claim off of 

I ordered the stock version, but from what I've seen, TOP speeds shouldn't be hard with a bit of voltage 

I think even caseless the slot will matter, there's a spare slot between PCie 1 and 2 (where I have the WiFi card), so GPU1 gets some extra air.  And slot 3 has nothing after it, but the 2nd GPU will be stuffed up against the 3rd.  

Even 1 GPU folding heats up my A05S, sure wouldn't want to try 3 or even 2.  Might be stuck caseless until I can get a better case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's what I was basing my claim off of
> 
> I ordered the stock version, but from what I've seen, TOP speeds shouldn't be hard with a bit of voltage
> 
> ...



ah cool then  

yeah i think it will be quite easy to get above TOP speeds, i hear 900 on the core most places 

oh yeah i see, if you have every´slot crammed with stuff the the heat might be a slight problem lol

may i suggest one of the silverstone cases? the ones with the MB flipped 90degress, i think those are some of the very best for aircooling, but i can be wrong


----------



## johnspack (Oct 12, 2010)

If anyone comes across one,  I'm looking for a donation,  or cheap psu to fire back up my folding rig.  I still have a 9800gtx that could be folding 24/7.  I have to get replacement stuff for my main rig,  so I just can't afford to fire up the 2nd rig right now.  Eventually I want to replace my 2 260s in my main rig with 2 285s or even 2 460s,  used of course,  and fold the 260s again.  I just can't risk the 260s for now,  as I have nothing to replace them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah cool then
> 
> yeah i think it will be quite easy to get above TOP speeds, i hear 900 on the core most places
> 
> ...



Well that TOP is 925 on the core 

Still, from what I've read, with some extra voltage, that shouldn't be hard.

And the SS cases certainly do look excellent, but they're expensive as hell.  I'd rather save $100 and get a CM692, which still looks pretty good.

Or a tech station, because that way the cards are horizontal, so the heat can just rise out the top.  And there are a lot of good tech stations under $100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Got my 5870 folding for the team now.  Not sure how long it'll fold though, it's got the loudest fan I've ever heard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW, gotta love how cool the 5870 runs though.  Only 35% fan speed in a fully closed case.  Now it's not so loud, not loud at all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2010)

CP, make sure you have the Environmental Variables set or the 5870 will have a negative impact on your crunching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, make sure you have the Environmental Variables set or the 5870 will have a negative impact on your crunching.



I never caught where it was that I set that.  When I set it up a few minutes ago I looked and looked and couldn't' figure out where to find these "environmental values" 

EDIT:  Never mind found them, but not sure what I need to do from here.  So this is set to not compromise my CPU crunching?  Just making sure I understood this right.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah.  Do what it says in the guide, if you don't know how to add environmental variables, Google is your friend 

Otherwise, the ATI GPU folding will suck down nearly a complete core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah.  Do what it says in the guide, if you don't know how to add environmental variables, Google is your friend
> 
> Otherwise, the ATI GPU folding will suck down nearly a complete core



I've googled, I just don't seem to get it.  I'll try again after work.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Over at OCN I'm pretty sure that there's a .reg file that you just open, and reboot, and it works


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2010)

Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm back in action. Wife has restarted my 9800 GTX. I'm on my way back from a job so tomorrow at this time at least my 460 will be working again, might even find a open slot for my 260. I noticed that the team members has been expanding their farms in my absence. Let's see if I can catch up with you


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome 

Let's see what you can do, I have more PPD coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!



The thing is I don't see those values to edit them.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The thing is I don't see those values to edit them.



Read post #24 in that thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll do so when I get home from work.  Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

It helps a _lot_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Kool, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

oK added the variables.  Look ok to you guys?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 13, 2010)

how many did you add? Isn't there 3 of them all together that you need for best performance/cpu usage?

EDIT:nevermind it looks fine to me. I missed the first SS somehow


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Agreed, looks good


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

In a sad turn of events my 12 year old dog lost her fight with cancer earlier today, RIP Pika  






Fold Strong.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that 

What kind of cancer did she have?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

Breast cancer, inoperable in part because of her age. Doctor gave her 12months 2 years ago. She fought hard and was normal as could be until about a week ago. Cancer is god awful.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Breast cancer, inoperable in part because of her age. Doctor gave her 12months 2 years ago. She fought hard and was normal as could be until about a week ago. Cancer is god awful.



I'm sorry.  We've lost 2 dogs, 1 of which to cancer, so I know how hard it is  

But it seems like, given what the doctor said, she actually did pretty well


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you. She did do much better than thought.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry to hear that onedub, loosing a pet is like loosing a family member, well it is a family member.  Really sorry.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Very true CP


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

2 years ago I lost my other childhood dog who was around when I was in 1st grade. It never gets easier


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah dude, it really never gets easier.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

If anyone's curious, here's tracking for the GTS450: NE Tracking.  Still no info, so I doubt that it will be here before Thursday at the absolute earliest, maybe even Friday


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, UPS? I'd like to reroute a package....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 13, 2010)

did they forget to put the gfx in the box? it weighs nothing lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> In a sad turn of events my 12 year old dog lost her fight with cancer earlier today, RIP Pika
> 
> http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj73/theonedub/IMAG0002.jpg
> 
> Fold Strong.



  I had to put my 16 year old best friend to sleep on Aug. 26.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2010)

I gots me a J O B today! Start in the morning, but I have no idea what I'm doing....New temp mans said he would get me a better job(maybe inspecting) soon, but this will be at least something on the table. Even pays alright anyways!

SOON MORE PPD, but I need to get myself caught back up with bills first...at least I never had to shutdown F@h/WCG  ALMOST DID! Another week and it would of been d o w n for a while to come.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I gots me a J O B today! Start in the morning, but I have no idea what I'm doing....New temp mans said he would get me a better job(maybe inspecting) soon, but this will be at least something on the table. Even pays alright anyways!
> 
> SOON MORE PPD, but I need to get myself caught back up with bills first...at least I never had to shutdown F@h/WCG  ALMOST DID! Another week and it would of been d o w n for a while to come.....



That's definitely some great news bro.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I had to put my 16 year old best friend to sleep on Aug. 26.



 Sorry to hear it, sucks big time.


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did they forget to put the gfx in the box? it weighs nothing lol



It weighs 7 pounds


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Now it's looking better, scheduled as arriving tomorrow 

Can't wait


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Now it's looking better, scheduled as arriving tomorrow
> 
> Can't wait



I bet...I hope it does 1ghz for u


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

That may be a bit ambitious....but 950 would be nice


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 13, 2010)

It seems like you need +30K PPD to be in the pie these days. I like pie so an W3670 (6 core, 3.2 GHz) is going to replace my i7-920 and a 450 is to replace a 9800 GTX. After my next job I will find them a new home.

Edit: On second thought the GPU3 is CPU hungry, so the 9800 will be replaced by my noisy 260 and the 450 goes into my daily rig provided it runs quiet (MSI Cyclone, the 460 I have already is acceptable)
Second edit: The W3670 is not listed in the Supported CPU for my UD7 I just found out. Let´s hope it will work anyway or I have to re-think my expantion plans - dual XEON sounds nice too


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

Its crazy that a year or so ago 15k-22k would get you 8-10th place in daily production. Team is growing and expanding quickly. 

On a weather related note, its WARM right now. Im letting my rig idle for the today and will fire it back up tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like you need +30K PPD to be in the pie these days. I like pie so an W3670 (6 core, 3.2 GHz) is going to replace my i7-920 and a 450 is to replace a 9800 GTX. After my next job I will find them a new home.
> 
> Edit: On second thought the GPU3 is CPU hungry, so the 9800 will be replaced by my noisy 260 and the 450 goes into my daily rig provided it runs quiet (MSI Cyclone, the 460 I have already is acceptable)
> Second edit: The W3670 is not listed in the Supported CPU for my UD7 I just found out. Let´s hope it will work anyway or I have to re-think my expantion plans - dual XEON sounds nice too



The GTS450 isn't much better than a 9800GTX.

I'd get at least a GTX460 if you can afford it 

And the MSI Cyclone is dead quiet, at least according to TPU's review.

My i7 rigs seems to have gone offline for some reason while I was at school, I'm guessing it was probably down ~2-3 hours


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> The GTS450 isn't much better than a 9800GTX.
> 
> I'd get at least a GTX460 if you can afford it
> 
> ...



I'm very happy with my MSI Cyclone GTX460 but I was looking for a little less power consumption and noise since the rig sits under my work table. I was under the impression that the 450's perform well on the new 912/925 pointers. You might be right that there will be a very small gain on the other WU´s.

I have the same problem - as soon as I leave the home something happens to my i7 rig. I blame the dog


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its crazy that a year or so ago 15k-22k would get you 8-10th place in daily production. Team is growing and expanding quickly.
> 
> On a weather related note, its WARM right now. Im letting my rig idle for the today and will fire it back up tonight.



Pssh, when I first started folding I was in the top 10 producers with a single 5200+ running the SMP client.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I'm very happy with my MSI Cyclone GTX460 but I was looking for a little less power consumption and noise since the rig sits under my work table. I was under the impression that the 450's perform well on the new 912/925 pointers. You might be right that there will be a very small gain on the other WU´s.
> 
> I have the same problem - as soon as I leave the home something happens to my i7 rig. I blame the dog


I think that it's more likely that it's my parents 

On the 9xx PT WUs, a GTX460 and a GTS450 are about the same, but on the 6xx PT ones at least, the GTX460 gets anywhere from 33-50% better PPD than the 450


hat said:


> Pssh, when I first started folding I was in the top 10 producers with a single 5200+ running the SMP client.


Wow!

When was that?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2010)

hat said:


> Pssh, when I first started folding I was in the top 10 producers with a single 5200+ running the SMP client.



You are an OG of the team. Maybe even a founding member?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

OG = Old Guy?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, you guys are cranking without me! It looks like i may not start my rigs up until Saturday, but i will have everything running. I picked up the i7-870 yesterday, so all 3 -bigadv rigs will be up by Saturday PM(pending overclock tweaks). Keep up the great work guys!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Saturday is very impressive!

And I can't wait to see what you do w/ 3 bigadv rigs & all of your GPUs 

You'll be quite the force to be reckoned with  

My GTS450 comes tomorrow, I'm looking forward to getting that installed and pushing some serious PPD (ideally at least 15k)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> You are an OG of the team. Maybe even a founding member?



Look at the first page, I'm there.  I am one of the oldest active members .


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 14, 2010)

word


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 14, 2010)

wooow ninja edit


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

What?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Look at the first page, I'm there.  I am one of the oldest active members .



Why not rejoin the effort for old times sake?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys,

Is there shortage of WU's for ATI cards?  Mine keeps trying to retrieve work but can't!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure about ATI, but both my nV cards are going strong


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not sure about ATI, but both my nV cards are going strong



It was folding fine a few hours ago 

http://img.techpowerup.org/101013/Capture211.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Try restarting the client, that could help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Try restarting the client, that could help



Already did


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

No success I take it?

Try that again, if that doesn't work, with any luck it'll have something by tomorrow AM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No success I take it?
> 
> Try that again, if that doesn't work, with any luck it'll have something by tomorrow AM



I'll keep you posted.  No, restarting again didn't work for me.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2010)

Leave it on CP, it will eventually pick up a WU in a few minutes. My HD5970 used to do that when I had it folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Leave it on CP, it will eventually pick up a WU in a few minutes. My HD5970 used to do that when I had it folding.



It's on   Hopefully it catches one soon.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 14, 2010)

I sent a GTX 275 to garyinhere today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I sent a GTX 275 to garyinhere today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I sent a GTX 275 to garyinhere today.



Awesome 

CP, anything wrong?  You haven't turned in any points yet today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome
> 
> CP, anything wrong?  You haven't turned in any points yet today



Just checked my rigs and none are returning results.  I have to go to work now, I'll check them when I get back!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

OK 

My rig seems to be returning results, so maybe it's an issue w/ your network?

GTS450 comes today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

everything is working fine in my network   Still nothing.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2010)

i just uploaded a bigadv wu a bit ago. i guess it will be on the next update.?.?.?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

@fits 
it should be on the next update


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> everything is working fine in my network   Still nothing.  I'll keep you guys posted.


Well that's certainly strange, both my 9600GT and the GTX260 are going fine.  Hopefully there will be WUs for the GTS450 as well (can't imagine that it won't come within the next couple hours)


Fitseries3 said:


> i just uploaded a bigadv wu a bit ago. i guess it will be on the next update.?.?.?



Yep, the 6PM EOC update


----------



## msgclb (Oct 14, 2010)

This is EOC as of 3 PM CST with 3 more updates for them.



Rank Team 	Rank Project 	User Name 	Change 24hr 	Change 7days 	Points 24hr Avg 	Points Update 	Points Today 	Points Week 	Points Total 	WUs Total
-- 	34 	TechPowerup! 	  	  	981,415 	270,590 	
703,445
 	4,548,501 	426,702,648 	812,355

1 	130 	bogmali 	  	  	142,710 	18,990 	
89,192
 	660,438 	46,170,211 	78,703
2 	7,323 	Fitseries3 	+2 	+9 	80,162 	76,903 	
85,200
 	366,499 	1,779,306 	3,115
3 	564 	El_Fiendo 	  	  	37,554 	74,304 	
82,000
 	192,252 	16,304,187 	22,548
4 	307 	msgclb 	  	  	56,127 	9,233 	
57,006
 	290,533 	24,720,976 	35,885
5 	920 	TeXBill 	  	  	86,016 	12,630 	
42,673
 	396,382 	11,215,647 	23,555
6 	380 	Oily_17 	  	  	54,780 	2,998 	
40,342
 	275,049 	21,302,389 	34,501
7 	523 	hertz9753 	  	  	46,181 	8,932 	
36,918
 	204,549 	17,025,364 	32,927
8 	2,141 	sneekypeet 	  	+1 	36,783 	7,637 	
28,154
 	189,626 	5,660,361 	10,437
9 	4,704 	KieX 	  	  	34,586 	5,180 	
24,462
 	164,822 	2,814,429 	5,166
10 	1,394 	NastyHabits 	  	  	30,141 	5,678 	
19,940
 	144,713 	8,152,295 	16,901
If Free-DC is back to 4 updates a day then the 3rd update data has been captured and is now being correlated. I'll be looking for it after 5 PM CST but it will probably take until 6 PM or later.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just uploaded a bigadv wu a bit ago. i guess it will be on the next update.?.?.?


You may not see it until the 9PM update. Nice work Steve!

*edit: I need to look at the timestamp on posts before I reply*




msgclb said:


> This is EOC as of 3 PM CST with 3 more updates for them.
> 
> 
> If Free-DC is back to 4 updates a day then the 3rd update data has been captured and is now being correlated. I'll be looking for it after 5 PM CST but it will probably take until 6 PM or later.



.....and I had a change of plans and was able to stop back into town for the night. All rigs are up and running.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just uploaded a bigadv wu a bit ago. i guess it will be on the next update.?.?.?



I saw that http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=434074. You were not the only one - El_Fiendo dumped one too. Yes it will be on the next Free DC stat.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks!

TBH, folding is the only thing my machines have done in the past 2 weeks. other than email. 

glad i can help out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank _you_ for this contribution 

How many machines are doing bigadv at this point?

EDIT:  We owned last update!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2010)

i havent made it into work to switch the others over so only 1 at the moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Aha...so the others are just doing standard SMP?  Still very impressive!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried to change my W3670 order to an i7-980X. Found out it only support 1066 and will not fit in a dual board. So far no reply from the vendor. Currently doing 33 KPPD on a 2685 due in 20 hours. Would be nice with the extra two cores and 55 KPPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I tried to change my W3670 order to an i7-980X. Found out it only support 1066 and will not fit in a dual board. So far no reply from the vendor. Currently doing 33 KPPD on a 2685 due in 20 hours. Would be nice with the extra two cores and 55 KPPD


That's a bummer. Would the 980x scale to 55K ppd?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That's a bummer. Would the 980x scale to 55K ppd?



Yes provided it gets a good OC http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757

+55 kPPD @ 4,2 GHz with one GPU folding so a realistic 4.1 GHz and no GPU folding should do it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thank _you_ for this contribution
> 
> How many machines are doing bigadv at this point?
> 
> ...


Wow, i just saw a major shake for top 5 pie.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2010)

Buck is bored. I'm 2 hrs into a 6 hour drive home. Glad that I have a blackberry and Distuirbed pumping thru 600 watts of car audio


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2010)

I passed 1,000,000


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow long drive Buck. @ least the music sounds good.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 15, 2010)

Bow keep up the hard work.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 15, 2010)

Got a 260 and a 275 on the way!!! Fixing to start pumping some PPD's out!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Buck is bored. I'm 2 hrs into a 6 hour drive home. Glad that I have a blackberry and Distuirbed pumping thru 600 watts of car audio



That is a boring drive down I-95.



Bow said:


> I passed 1,000,000



Congrats!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Buck is bored. I'm 2 hrs into a 6 hour drive home. Glad that I have a blackberry and Distuirbed pumping thru 600 watts of car audio



Nice, are you listening to their new album or some of the older stuff? I have yet to listen to the new album yet.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Got a 260 and a 275 on the way!!! Fixing to start pumping some PPD's out!!!



I have the same cards in one of my rigs and it does about 18k ppd.(615-1553-1012)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

Back when I had my BFG and old XFX 275s they were able to Fold stable @ 647 C/1585 S/1152 M, excellent performers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Back when I had my BFG and old XFX 275s they were able to Fold stable @ 647 C/1585 S/1152 M, excellent performers.



This is the GTX 275 that garyinhere is getting.

 TPU's F@H Team - Page 341


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Nice, are you listening to their new album or some of the older stuff? I have yet to listen to the new album yet.


New album. It has 2 live tracks(sickness +stricken) plus they do a cover of Judas Priest-Livin after Midnite. I highly suggest it.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> This is the GTX 275 that garyinhere is getting.
> 
> TPU's F@H Team - Page 341



Oh wow, that looks like a  running card. 



BUCK NASTY said:


> New album. It has 2 live tracks(sickness +stricken) plus they do a cover of Judas Priest-Livin after Midnite. I highly suggest it.



I'll have to pick it up then, maybe I can score a discounted iTunes gift card somewhere.


EDIT: 10,000th Post in this thread! Massive.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

GTS450 came earlier, it's now up and folding.  @ 925/1850 and it's doing right at 7.8k PPD ATM on a 611pt WU.  I can't wait to see what it does on a 9XX.

I'll get pictures and a HFM SS tomorrow, I can't be bothered now


----------



## KingPing (Oct 15, 2010)

I replaced my crappy Encore router with a Linksys WiFi router, so in a few days i can start my own folding farm hurray!!!, It will be located in a room used to store stuff, or as i like to call it, my "secret underground lair".

 It's not much, but it's a start
 E8400 OC to 3.6Ghz
 Abit IP35 PRO
 2GB 800Mhz Kinston value ram
 8800GTS (G80 320)
 Coolermaster UCP 700W

 This PC will fold 24/7 but i'll keep folding with my main rig when it's doing nothing, specially with the "PhysX" card (99% of the time doing nothing)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> GTS450 came earlier, it's now up and folding.  @ 925/1850 and it's doing right at 7.8k PPD ATM on a 611pt WU.  I can't wait to see what it does on a 9XX.
> 
> I'll get pictures and a HFM SS tomorrow, I can't be bothered now



 thats pretty much the same as my 470 @ stock speeds


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

I have more unboxing pics, but they're on my phone, and I left my cord at home 

I can post them later, along with some SSs of different WUs 

EDIT:  GPU-Z .4.4 doesn't seem to work so well yet w/ GF106, I'll get a newer version later


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice. You do know that Z-GPU 4.6 support at least the 460. Dunno about the 450. I will find out in a couple of day when I get mine but you could find out for me 

Edit you beat me to it...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm very happy with the PPD/$ and PPD/W, at least with the 9XX PT WUs.  ~14k for ~$130 is pretty hard to beat IMO.

On the 611s it's less impressive, only ~GTX260-level PPD (~7.5-8k)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

looking sexy 

now i know what card to get if i wanna expand my folding .

crazy numbers for the money


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep 

I have it running at 1.15v (vs 1.12 stock) and it's OCed to 925/1850 and doing great.  Stable on all WUs.  It whines really badly on the 611s, but not so badly on the 9XXs.  The fan is practically silent for everything.

I'm going to see if I can get 950/1900+ tonight


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 15, 2010)

> GTS450 came earlier, it's now up and folding. @ 925/1850 and it's doing right at 7.8k PPD ATM on a 611pt WU. I can't wait to see what it does on a 9XX.


which brand 450 did you get Ion?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> which brand 450 did you get Ion?



Asus GTS450 DirectCU.  I didn't get the TOP version, I figured that I'd be able to get it to TOP speeds (and, so far, I have been able to w/ the core and shaders.  Memory OCing to come later).

SmartDoctor (Asus's tool) isn't needed for over-volting, MSI Afterburner will do so 

Chose Afterburner because I don't have an optical drive ATM


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 15, 2010)

@ Ion Cool let me know how that goes. I ordered another GTS450 also and got the same one as you did, so I could play with the OC on it.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweeet prices !  Drop baby drop !
http://www.cuttingedgecomputers.ca/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=2

I have till the 18th in order to qualify for the MIR.  hmm .. wonder if the 460 above has it too.. 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_559&item_id=033348


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

how much is that 460 in USD?


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how much is that 460 in USD?



Rates are almost at par.. so a tad less in American cash 

EDIT plus tax hehe

EDIT EDit

@ bogmali Thanks for the tip ! aand..  that explains why some are 50-60 more..


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2010)

Be careful with that card.....although it is brand new, having the "TR" at the end of the part number tells me that it only carries a 2 year warranty. "AR" are the ones that carry lifetime after you register them. I could be wrong so you might wanna check.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2010)

Just uploaded a 2685 and got a 2692 in return 
I have a feeling that the German shop where I ordered my Xeon version of the i7-970 is avoiding me. Still no reply on my request*s* to change it to a 980x.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> @ Ion Cool let me know how that goes. I ordered another GTS450 also and got the same one as you did, so I could play with the OC on it.



Gladly 

It's on it's 8th WU @ 925/1850, still going strong, if it's doing fine when I get home tonight, I'll bump up the vCore (temps are still excellent) and see if I can get 950 or 975


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101015/gts450_912.png



Why would you underclock your card so much?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

Upgrade?






Folding its inaugural WU @ stock clocks right now while I examine temps (68C right now) and read up on others OCing adventures. 

*Still suck with this camera *


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahh yes a Sony W370. I can however see it says GTX 470 somewhere in the middle of the blur Nice addition, time to change sig.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ahh yes a Sony W370. I can however see it says GTX 470 somewhere in the middle of the blur Nice addition, time to change sig.



Thanks, usually I delete the info contained in the JPEG  I will get to updating everything now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Why would you underclock your card so much?




Both GPUs are OCed.  Core and memory on the GTX260 are OCed slightly, the shaders as far as they'll go, the core/shaders have a decent OC (not quite 150mhz core/300mhz shader) on the GTS450, and the memory is at stock for now.

Which one appeared underclocked?


theonedub said:


> Upgrade?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101015/DSC00218.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice!!!


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Both GPUs are OCed.  Core and memory on the GTX260 are OCed slightly, the shaders as far as they'll go, the core/shaders have a decent OC (not quite 150mhz core/300mhz shader) on the GTS450, and the memory is at stock for now.
> 
> Which one appeared underclocked?



Guess you didn't catch the joke.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Why would you underclock your card so much?





[Ion] said:


> Both GPUs are OCed.  Core and memory on the GTX260 are OCed slightly, the shaders as far as they'll go, the core/shaders have a decent OC (not quite 150mhz core/300mhz shader) on the GTS450, and the memory is at stock for now.
> 
> Which one appeared underclocked?
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

 Look at the GPUz SS. I had to check 2x too


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Guess you didn't catch the joke.



What joke?  

EDIT:  Now I see it  

Sure would be awesome if it would do those clocks on that cooler   (or even on any cooler).  Could be the best card for the money ever


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

So... did anyone running GPU2 and GPU3 console clients together ever run into any problems after all? Like, for example, a BSOD?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> So... did anyone running GPU2 and GPU3 console clients together ever run into any problems after all? Like, for example, a BSOD?



None thus far 

GPU2 on the GTX260, GPU3 on the GTS450, so far both have been sailing smooth 

I'll certainly let you guys know if a problem develops


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

Please do. Only happened once, trying to recreate it now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

So it just BSOD'd on you?

On another note, it looks like Buck Nasty is back in operation


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah it up and BSOD'd once. The other thing I noticed is that every so often the fan speed on the card will drop then come back up, here is what it looks like in Precision:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

I take it you have the fans set to a fixed speed?  Both of mine are set to auto to balance noise & temps regardless of the room temp (changes a lot from day to night).

What GTS450 do you have?  And do you think it could just be that you OCed it too high?  Mine seems to be rock-stable at the current speeds


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

My fans are set to auto adjust in Precision, but this is not the fan auto adjusting as the temps are not dropping when this happens. 

This is a stock GTX 470 vanilla.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Aha, I thought that it was your GTS450 & the GTX470 

I'll definitely keep you posted on what happens w/ my card.

I've had one issue w/ it, it finished a WU earlier, submitted it, started on another, but only drove a 30% GPU usage wtf.  Rebooted and problem solved, it'll be interesting to see if it does it again


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

Well its 58% done with this WU and it hasn't crashed again, but I have turned WCG off while this is running. I can't imagine that this is a power issue, this PSU ran 2 highly OCed 275s before so it should cake walk a 470, 250 and i7. 

Im going to let it finish these WUs then crank WCG back up and see if it BSODs again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds good 

I can't imagine that it's your PSU either, that in theory should be able to run GTX470 SLI and your i7.

I hope that WCG isn't the issue, it would be a shame to loose out on that i7's number-crunching capabilities


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yeah it up and BSOD'd once. The other thing I noticed is that every so often the fan speed on the card will drop then come back up, here is what it looks like in Precision:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101015/hicc.jpg



Could it be 'hybrid sleep' in the power options ?

sweet SIG maaaan


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks  

All the power settings are set for high performance, no power saving features are enabled. So far everything is running but the fan speed is still messed up. Set it to 80% constant instead of auto changing and it ran fine for a bit then dropped to 40% until the card hit 92C then moved back up to 80%. I dont like that. Any other ideas? 






EDIT: BSOD again  F. Going to try GPU3 and WCG only, no GPU2 client and see what happens.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn 

So what card is it that's running GPU2?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

EVGA GTS 250. Really wanted to keep both cards, but it looks like they do not want to play nice together. Been about an hour now with just WCG and the GPU3 client and everything is fine (prepares for another BSOD).


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> EVGA GTS 250. Really wanted to keep both cards, but it looks like they do not want to play nice together. Been about an hour now with just WCG and the GPU3 client and everything is fine (prepares for another BSOD).



You tried this yet?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132625


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

That's certainly a shame 

Do you have another rig you could move the GTS250 to?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> You tried this yet?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132625



No, I haven't tried that. I think I got the clients setup right though. Its an odd bluescreen, just says "Unrecoverable hardware error" I have never seen that BSOD message before, nothing like the ones I would get while stress testing OCs. 

This 470 does have a lifetime warranty, right? If I have to loose the GTS I am upping the Vcore to 1.087 and letting the clocks skyrocket  



[Ion] said:


> That's certainly a shame
> 
> Do you have another rig you could move the GTS250 to?



Nope, been running a single rig for about 9 months now since I replaced the HTPC with a ultra portable.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 16, 2010)

Look what I just purchased.

UPS 3 DAYS 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 x ($164.99) VGA ZOTAC|ZT-40404-10P GTX460 R $329.98


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 x ($-19.80) DISCOUNT FOR PROMOTION CODE$-19.80


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Payment Term: Bill Me Later
Extended Warranty: $0.00
Subtotal: $310.18
Tax: $0.00
Shipping and Handling: $3.86
Total Amount: $314.04


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Nice!!!!



They also have a $25 rebate for each one, if they're on the same invoice.(max of two cards)


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 16, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Look what I just purchased.
> 
> UPS 3 DAYS
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



sweet deal dude!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> They also have a $25 rebate for each one, if they're on the same invoice.(max of two cards)



What?! So $264ish got (2) 460s


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What?! So $264ish got (2) 460s



ZOTAC ZT-40404-10P SYNERGY GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi)...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

That's one heck of a deal.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 heck of deal..


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got back home, been in LA for the past week. Went to a Network Security Seminar for the past 4 1/2 days. Look at my new toy I won while I was there...They gave 5 ipad 64gig, 5 ipad 32gig and 5 ipad 16gig away today before everybody left. I won one of the 32gig ones... I almost left early so I could get an earlier flight back but went ahead and stayed for the drawings (glad I did)..


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice  Plans for it?

Anyone know how much of a hit I would expect running a GTS250 on the GPU3 client? Want to see if a GPU2 GPU3 conflict is the reason for my BSODs.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

> Nice  Plans for it?


yep use it..
another toy to play with, that was what my wife says. I set it down to go grab a beer and come back and now she has it and won't give it back..


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

> Anyone know how much of a hit I would expect running a GTS250 on the GPU3 client? Want to see if a GPU2 GPU3 conflict is the reason for my BSODs.


around 2,000 PPd Dub.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmm, well I did some Googling and it turns out ELEET (CPUID Based) is probably what was causing my fan issues. Just a min ago the fan stopped spinning, but Afterburner said it was still going  Temps shot up to 105 and I had to turn of the computer to prevent it from going full meltdown  

Trying this thing with no Realtemp and no ELEET open to see if the fan stays on. I guess no one said this was easy.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

I just use MSI afterburner Dub it works great for me. never had any problems with my 400 series cards and it.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats what I am going to use for the time being. I liked to have ELEET open to see my voltages and temps of the VREGs and what not, but its not worth having the fan stop and the card overheat. I just want to get this thing to where I can set it and forget it


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

I hear ya Dub it suxs having to keep an eye on it constantly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Look what I just purchased.
> 
> UPS 3 DAYS
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Awesome, that's the GTX460 I would have gotten 

Quite a bargain!


TeXBill said:


> Just got back home, been in LA for the past week. Went to a Network Security Seminar for the past 4 1/2 days. Look at my new toy I won while I was there...They gave 5 ipad 64gig, 5 ipad 32gig and 5 ipad 16gig away today before everybody left. I won one of the 32gig ones... I almost left early so I could get an earlier flight back but went ahead and stayed for the drawings (glad I did)..


Wow, nice 

My mom quite likes her iPad....IMO it's pretty much useless, but she doesn't think so.


theonedub said:


> Nice  Plans for it?
> 
> Anyone know how much of a hit I would expect running a GTS250 on the GPU3 client? Want to see if a GPU2 GPU3 conflict is the reason for my BSODs.



~500 PPD on my GTS250.  ~6k w/ GPU3 vs ~6.5k on GPU2


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm finally back from South Florida with all my crap packed in a U-Haul. Moving in tomorrow, but gonna leave current rigs running at the Hotel until Sunday. Looks like I lost 4 hrs, since I was not here at the Hotel to log-in for the internet @ 5pm today. Tomorrow's production should be nice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

awesomesauce!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm finally back from South Florida with all my crap packed in a U-Haul. Moving in tomorrow, but gonna leave current rigs running at the Hotel until Sunday. Looks like I lost 4 hrs, since I was not here at the Hotel to log-in for the internet @ 5pm today. Tomorrow's production should be nice.



Do you have to log in every day?

Good luck with the move, I hope it works well for you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Do you have to log in every day?
> 
> Good luck with the move, I hope it works well for you


Yep, every 24 hrs. I have to log in on 4 rigs out of 6(3 XP rigs share a connection). It is a royal pain in the a$$.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, every 24 hrs. I have to log in on 4 rigs out of 6(3 XP rigs share a connection). It is a royal pain in the a$$.



That's a big pain 

I've never even been able to get shared connections working...but I'm glad you can.

So what all do you have at the hotel ATM?  And can we get a 'parting shot' pic of it?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2010)

El Fiendo, you'd like this:





1 million PPD AVERAGE.
And that's with one more update for the day to go. (on EOC)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

1mil PPD is very impressive, I'm proud that we're doing this.  Not long ago we were barely struggling to maintain 700k, now we're up ~50%


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2010)

Weekend special, ends 10/17:

MSI N450GTS CYCLONE 1GD5/OC GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1GB $122, $107 after MIR!!!!! 850C/1700S


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I can not recommend this card enough! 

My GTS450 was easily worth the $130 I paid for it, 14k PPD on good WUs is just incredible for that price IMO


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can not recommend this card enough!
> 
> My GTS450 was easily worth the $130 I paid for it, 14k PPD on good WUs is just incredible for that price IMO



SWEET!

I still think it could be a better card than 460 when you look at the whole pic! Plus you got the 450s I would want to get lol....

NICE NICE NICE


I've been down for a little over a day......was getting BS screens....going to reinstall this weekend I think before I turn her back on.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like my issue was caused by a conflict with Precision and ELEET. Stopped using ELEET and have been able to fold on both the GTS 250 (CPU2) and GTX 470 (GPU3) without BSODs overnight. 

Now its time to dial in a 24/7 OC on this card. Right now its at a conservative 670core/1341S @ stock Vcore. Want to get 750/1500 for 24/7 use- shouldn't be hard


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 16, 2010)

Its like Nvidia has lost their freakin minds..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks like my issue was caused by a conflict with Precision and ELEET. Stopped using ELEET and have been able to fold on both the GTS 250 (CPU2) and GTX 470 (GPU3) without BSODs overnight.
> 
> Now its time to dial in a 24/7 OC on this card. Right now its at a conservative 670core/1341S @ stock Vcore. Want to get 750/1500 for 24/7 use- shouldn't be hard


Awesome, I'm glad you have it working!

So you're at ~20k PPD right now?


Magikherbs said:


> Its like Nvidia has lost their freakin minds..


I'm coming for you...not much longer


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, I'm glad you have it working!
> 
> So you're at ~20k PPD right now?



That's right. GTS 250 is stock right now too, I'll have to take care of that as well. Would like to see 22-23k out of these two cards if possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

That's pretty good, I'm right at 21k ATM.  I figure that I should be able to get 27k on a good day w/ the GTS250 as well


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm coming for you...not much longer



Dare you face my evil minion ?  mOoooOO hahahaaaaaaa !!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2010)

Ohh we have a fight for places. That can only result in impulse upgrades. We like....


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

pretty cat majikherbs I use to have a siamese cat, it passed away about 5 years ago at a long age of 15 yrs old.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ohh we have a fight for places. That can only result in impulse upgrades. We like....



hahah...  Looking forward to getting my GTS 450 or GTX 460... or both lol...



TeXBill said:


> pretty cat majikherbs I use to have a siamese cat, it passed away about 5 years ago at a long age of 15 yrs old.



Thanks man.. from what Im told, Herb is about 14 yrs now. When I adopted him last December, from this sketch bag junkie, he was kinda hurtin and under weight. I was told he was constipated. He's alot better now since he passed a clump of human hair 4 months ago.  !

Peace

EDIT

"The FARM is strong in this one ! .. "


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 16, 2010)

> clump of human hair 4 months ago.



Yep that would do it...Hope he lives to be older than what my cat was..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

meh :S seems like fah client dumped my username for some odd reason, so thats like 1.5 days just running without a user 

atleast it folded, and returned results


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Dare you face my evil minion ?  mOoooOO hahahaaaaaaa !!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/Meet Herbert.jpg


Nice cat you have there 


(FIH) The Don said:


> meh :S seems like fah client dumped my username for some odd reason, so thats like 1.5 days just running without a user
> 
> atleast it folded, and returned results



Mine did that about a week ago 
No idea why, but I got it fixed pretty quickly


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh :S seems like fah client dumped my username for some odd reason, so thats like 1.5 days just running without a user
> 
> atleast it folded, and returned results





[Ion] said:


> Mine did that about a week ago
> No idea why, but I got it fixed pretty quickly



Another reason to use HFM.NET.  It will warn you if the client config is messed up. That is, if you have HFM.NET configured correctly.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2010)

OK, sorta moved in. Had to wait 5 hrs for the Comcast guy who was late. Internet is up and running. Tonite, i'm taking rigs from the hotel over to the Apartment. I have -bigadv #2 built and ready to go tonite. I am working on -bigadv #3 for tomorrow morning.  I had a rig crash at the Hotel, so today is so-so for me. Wish me luck!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Buck!

I can't wait to see what your stats are with everything going! 

Can you get us a pic of everything set up at the hotel?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I should have a very nice day today, already 12k and I have another 3 updates w/ both GPUs going


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my badge today!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

Gratz!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations bro!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 16, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Got my badge today!!!



Congrats 

Should have a -bigadv rig running by this time next week.

Been missing my old rig too much


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome, bigadv is great indeed!

i7 8xx?  Or a 9xx?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 17, 2010)

920, got a good deal on it, should be here Monday or Tue

Just need a board and I'm all set to go, missed a Giga UD3R today going cheap


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck getting a board, i7s are definitely awesome 

Up to ~28k PPD on good WUs @ ~4ghz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

good prices on folding cards [FS] EVGA 480 GTX, Complete Core i7 system parting...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

Running my 470 at 725/1450/1727 (C/S/M) @ 1.0v, HFM predicts 14,071PPD. So far I have only seen 9XX WUs (20 back to back) so I dont know how it performs with 6XX, but I think it should do fine. Temps are at 69/70C with 77% fan on a custom profile. 

Tomorrow, if I have the time, I will try to hit 750 core on the card with this voltage. If that doesn't go I will try to lower Vcore for the current clocks for a cooler temp. Im surprised the cards run this cool F@H- I was a little nervous I would see it hit 90C, but so far its only a few degrees hotter than my 275. Not bad.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

dub man 

this is what im running my 470 at atm

1.087v 825core/1650shader, and stock memory, dont need ot oc that when its only folding
running with 70% fanspeed 82c


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

The weather is still not low enough for me to crank the Vcore up that high on my card, especially since my case now has less airflow. When it gets colder I will give your settings a go  1650 shader is


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

oh okay   its pretty cool here, 5degree celcius outside, and i dont have the heat on, i like it cold and the rig makes a little heat so it compensates 

but dont put my settings on, start with like 780 or something, just below 800 and work your way up, i need 10.25v for 800core, and i just crancked it up to make sure it got enough


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck getting a board, i7s are definitely awesome
> 
> Up to ~28k PPD on good WUs @ ~4ghz



Up to 37k on 2692 @ 4.1


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn!  

Dub, that seems a bit low, I'm at 925/1850 and I get right at 14k on the 912/925s as well on my GTS450 (and your card is undeniably far faster)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh okay   its pretty cool here, 5degree celcius outside, and i dont have the heat on, i like it cold and the rig makes a little heat so it compensates
> 
> but dont put my settings on, start with like 780 or something, just below 800 and work your way up, i need 10.25v for 800core, and i just crancked it up to make sure it got enough



Don if you want more heat I will donate my 4 Xeon cruncher to you. You just have to pick it up.

EDIT: Picture here :http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=2058750#post2058750


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, nice!

I had about 10 hours of downtime on my GPUs, it disconnected from the WiFi and didn't reconnect :shadedshu

But it's fixed now, and folding again


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, nice!
> 
> I had about 10 hours of downtime on my GPUs, it disconnected from the WiFi and didn't reconnect :shadedshu
> 
> But it's fixed now, and folding again



Good becasue it is a bit empty next to your WCG badge


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2010)

someone buy my stuff in my FS thread so i can buy a GTX260 216 for a amazing deal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Good becasue it is a bit empty next to your WCG badge


Well, I should have no issues making it to 100k today 


p_o_s_pc said:


> someone buy my stuff in my FS thread so i can buy a GTX260 216 for a amazing deal.



Sorry bro, no money, otherwise I'd snatch up that Battle Axe


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I should have no issues making it to 100k today



I can see that - less then 2000 points left now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep...that's about 1 update for both GPUs


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn!
> 
> Dub, that seems a bit low, I'm at 925/1850 and I get right at 14k on the 912/925s as well on my GTS450 (and your card is undeniably far faster)



I think our results are where they should be. With that high over an OC on your shaders production on the 9 series WU looks good. I think the difference will be had in the other WUs that dont like the lower Cuda core count. 

750/1500 is where I want to be today and when it gets real cold, or I pick up an AM cooler, 800/1600. Anyone know if OCCT GPU automatically ends the stress test if errors are detected (like it does with CPU testing)?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Don if you want more heat I will donate my 4 Xeon cruncher to you. You just have to pick it up.
> 
> EDIT: Picture here :http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=2058750#post2058750



eeeeeeh you serious?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> A somewhat different cruncher - HP DL580 4xMP2.7 (single core Xeon with HT)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/_DSC6371_small.jpg



Nice bike wheels in the background.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> eeeeeeh you serious?



Sure, if you put it to good use. I warn you - don't put it in your bedroom


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Nice bike wheels in the background.



Us big guys need some good wheels


----------



## Bow (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Sure, if you put it to good use. I warn you - don't put it in your bedroom



cant really sleep without noise haha 

but hell yeah  i will take it  

and that is very awesome of you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, things are moving along slowly. I've got the 2 -bigadv rigs running, but they are both working on P6701(12K ppd). Aircooling them with CM Hyper 212 Plus and temps are hovering around 72C @ 3.8 & 3.9ghz. Here is a crappy blackberry pic of the chaos so far


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats noo farm ! lol  Its a Zoooo


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

Temperature is down here in my part of the world. My i7 @ 4.1 Ghz is 60 C on the hottest core and my 460 is 40 C @ 852 Mhz! I do not envy you Buck, at least not your surrounding temperature - the small arsenal of GPU´s, OK I would like to get my hands on them and a medium size wind mill to run them.


----------



## Bow (Oct 17, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Thats noo farm ! lol  Its a Zoooo



I second that!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Sure, if you put it to good use. I warn you - don't put it in your bedroom





(FIH) The Don said:


> cant really sleep without noise haha
> 
> but hell yeah  i will take it
> 
> and that is very awesome of you


That's very awesome indeed!  


BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, things are moving along slowly. I've got the 2 -bigadv rigs running, but they are both working on P6701(12K ppd). Aircooling them with CM Hyper 212 Plus and temps are hovering around 72C @ 3.8 & 3.9ghz. Here is a crappy blackberry pic of the chaos so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/IMG00052-20101017-1613036.jpg



Looks good Buck! Shame that you have a pair of 6701s, I hate those 

That's a lot of cards there!  



How does the FAH badge look on me?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How does the FAH badge look on me?



Looking good. Congrat

How would a crazy folder badge look on me? Just uploaded one 2692 worth 77.500 points 

Edit: and got me a 2686 in return. Not bad at all.


----------



## Magikherbs (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> How does the FAH badge look on me?



Woot ! and congrats !   lol figured that was you.. Mr InfinityFX


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Looking good. Congrat
> 
> How would a crazy folder badge look on me? Just uploaded one 2692 worth 77.500 points
> 
> Edit: and got me a 2686 in return. Not bad at all.


Quite nice...and I'm glad you have another bigadv!

Woot!


Magikherbs said:


> Woot ! and congrats !   lol figured that was you.. Mr InfinityFX



Thanks..yours looks good as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

more folding / crunching stuff 

[FS/FT] 20mm's New Stock


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Saw that, those are some good deals


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 17, 2010)

Picked up an i7 860 for doing some bigadv folding on another rig...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome!  

So you'll be a good bit over 100k PPD w/ this, right?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 18, 2010)

Should be, it will be later this week before I get it setup..
Thinking about picking up a couple of more 460's also at my local fry's. 
Working on getting above 100,000 PPD average. The way you guys are putting up PPD it's a challenge to stay in the top 10 and get pie.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 18, 2010)

Little colder than expected today  







100% loaded


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Should be, it will be later this week before I get it setup..
> Thinking about picking up a couple of more 460's also at my local fry's.
> Working on getting above 100,000 PPD average. The way you guys are putting up PPD it's a challenge to stay in the top 10 and get pie.


Awesome!

More 460s would be good, or even 450s, mine does right at 14k OCed on the WUs I've been getting (all 9XXs for a couple days now)


theonedub said:


> Little colder than expected today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/temp.jpg
> 
> 100% loaded



Wow, nice, that's super cool


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2010)

Fry's (retail) has the EVGA GTS450 1GB 01G-P3-1450-TR (the Free Performance Boost version) for $110 and a $10 rebate on top of that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Fry's (retail) has the EVGA GTS450 1GB 01G-P3-1450-TR (the Free Performance Boost version) for $110 and a $10 rebate on top of that.



damn americans lol :shadedshu


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 18, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Should be, it will be later this week before I get it setup..
> Thinking about picking up a couple of more 460's also at my local fry's.
> Working on getting above 100,000 PPD average. The way you guys are putting up PPD it's a challenge to stay in the top 10 and get pie.



You guys?  Tex, you have stepped it up as much as anyone.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 18, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Picked up an i7 860 for doing some bigadv folding on another rig...



I bet you went to a Micro Center! I'd have to travel over 200 miles. Hope you get it up an running soon.

Note: I just saw you mention Fry's.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 18, 2010)

> You guys? Tex, you have stepped it up as much as anyone.


Thanks nasty you are doing pretty damm good yourself.. Keep up the good work...


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 18, 2010)

> I bet you went to a Micro Center! I'd have to travel over 200 miles. Hope you get it up an running soon.


Actually I bought it off 20mm rain today. he also has 2 Evga 460 768MB version for sale also, wish I had some more money right now I would have picked up one of them also.
Now I'm selling my i5 750 retail version for $150.00, any takers out there?
Here's his link:[FS/FT] 20mm's New Stock


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Fry's (retail) has the EVGA GTS450 1GB 01G-P3-1450-TR (the Free Performance Boost version) for $110 and a $10 rebate on top of that.



Damn it 

I really want another of these, the extra ~14k PPD would be great, a GTS450 SLI + GTX260 PhysX would probably destroy anything, but I don't have another $100 to spend now


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't stress this enough for you guys that are buying EVGA products that are unaware of their warranty terms. The "TR" on the P/N means that is only warranted for two years after you register it within 30 days of purchase. Here is a complete breakdown from EVGA's website:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, things are moving along slowly. I've got the 2 -bigadv rigs running, but they are both working on P6701(12K ppd). Aircooling them with CM Hyper 212 Plus and temps are hovering around 72C @ 3.8 & 3.9ghz. Here is a crappy blackberry pic of the chaos so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/IMG00052-20101017-1613036.jpg



That has the word "BUSINESS" written all over it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2010)

Finally got everything up and running. Had fun trippin' breakers until I figured how to balance the load across the circuits. Tomorrow should be a minimum average day for me until the -bigadv rigs pick up some nice work units. Here are some more blurry pics of the 2 new rigs. They don't look like much, but I assure you they are all business when it counts.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally got everything up and running. Had fun trippin' breakers until I figured how to balance the load across the circuits. Tomorrow should be a minimum average day for me until the -bigadv rigs pick up some nice work units. Here are some more blurry pics of the 2 new rigs. They don't look like much, but I assure you they are all business when it counts.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/IMG00055-20101018-0026.jpg



Looking good Buck!  Is that cardboard under the components?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Looking good Buck!  Is that cardboard under the components?


Ah, my friend. You have an eye for detail. I always use cardboard instead of mobo foam, as it allows the boards to run a little(tiny bit) cooler.

BTW, this internet connection I have is quite a bit better than my previous Comcast Cable connection. I can't believe how snappy these rigs are now. Time to get the HTPC set up and start some downloading


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, my friend. You have an eye for detail. I always use cardboard instead of mobo foam, as it allows the boards to run a little(tiny bit) cooler.



I work at a grocery store, that is also the procurement center for 5 other stores.  Maybe I should get into mobo cardboard business.  Good stuff to know, if I ever go naked.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 18, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Picked up an i7 860 for doing some bigadv folding on another rig...



For f*&^ sake TeX,. I am never going to keep up with your PPD if you keep going like this 


J/k mate, congrats on the new addition to your arsenal  You have really stepped it up for the team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I can't stress this enough for you guys that are buying EVGA products that are unaware of their warranty terms. The "TR" on the P/N means that is only warranted for two years after you register it within 30 days of purchase. Here is a complete breakdown from EVGA's website:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/EVGA Warranty Terms.jpg


Thanks, but I rarely keep products for more than a year, so a two year warranty is pretty much fine for me.  3 years like on my Asus card is just a bonus 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally got everything up and running. Had fun trippin' breakers until I figured how to balance the load across the circuits. Tomorrow should be a minimum average day for me until the -bigadv rigs pick up some nice work units. Here are some more blurry pics of the 2 new rigs. They don't look like much, but I assure you they are all business when it counts.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/IMG00055-20101018-0026.jpg



That looks great Buck!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

Got my Hex core this morning. It fits nicley in my X58-UD7 and it runs cool. 40 C at stock speed. The energy consumption dropped 70 watt, again stock compaired to 4.1 on my i7-920. The new 450 is also up and running doing 13.8 KPPD @ 900/1800 MHz. Time to play


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

so no problems with the xeon on the GB board?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 18, 2010)

> For f*&^ sake TeX,. I am never going to keep up with your PPD if you keep going like this


Sure you will Oily, you are doing good yourself...


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so no problems with the xeon on the GB board?



It booted fine the first time and then I went for some OC and that didn't go so well. 4,7 MHz was a bit over the top I guess  so now I take it up in small steps doing some SMP.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Got my Hex core this morning. It fits nicley in my X58-UD7 and it runs cool. 40 C at stock speed. The energy consumption dropped 70 watt, again stock compaired to 4.1 on my i7-920. The new 450 is also up and running doing 13.8 KPPD @ 900/1800 MHz. Time to play



Awesome, that's quite the setup!  I love my GTS450 

You should be able to get ~55k PPD on good bigadv WUs @ ~4ghz on the CPU alone


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

Just as I got my new 450 running this happend - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16352

There are no more WU's for GPU3 atm.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, that's quite the setup!  I love my GTS450
> 
> You should be able to get ~55k PPD on good bigadv WUs @ ~4ghz on the CPU alone



I don't mix GPU3 and -bigadv. I have a 9800 GTX+ in my i7 rig. It's running SMP now and is doing 27k PPD @ 3.6 GHz so I'm confident that it will do at least the 55k PPD once I get it tuned in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh, so just SMP on the i7 then?  How come?  bigadv would still get better PPD


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2010)

can someone tell me the tags i need to add to my shortcut properties to get bigdev and GPU3? all i have are the 

-GPU x tags so i can run multi card.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

There's a separate client for GPU3, google it, it's the 1st link IIRC.  For bigadv, make sure your SMP client says '-smp -bigadv'


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, so just SMP on the i7 then?  How come?  bigadv would still get better PPD



So true but my luck ran out - all I get is the slow ones now. I still have to learn how to OC this thing. Even the GB tailored OC preset crashes.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

But even the slowest ones should be able to finish by the preferred deadlines easily...and give better PPD than SMP


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But even the slowest ones should be able to finish by the preferred deadlines easily...and give better PPD than SMP



The slow ones I'm talking about is the 6xxx series, ordinary SMP's. The 26xx's are hidding atm.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, my Radeon 3850 AGP has been folding away in my other computer for the last week or so, raising my PPD to around 3500 when combined with the much more efficient GeForce GT 220. The client also eats up about 60% of a 2.2GHz AMD Athlon X2 4400+ 939 processor. Glad I'm running somewhat closer to the days when I had 9800 GTs before they died. Glad I don't have a power bill anymore as my room gets very hot and the A/C is on max. 

Side note: What kind of PPD would I expect from a 950MHz 5770 (it's the main card in my rig with the 220)? Is it worth running occasionally? (I am usually gaming throughout the day). Would I use GPU3 for that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, GPU3, it gives the same PPD on ATI cards, but works better.  I'd say around 2.5k PPD


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

752/1504 now @ 1.0v on my GTX 470, HFM predicts 14,800PPD. Only tested with a little less than an hour OCCT, so I will see how it holds up overnight. Apparently you need to get to 1580 shader to get 15k out this card, so close


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> The client also eats up about 60% of a 2.2GHz AMD Athlon X2 4400+ 939 processor.



Sounds like you need to enter the Environmental Variables.   Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!  If you can't figure out where, read down to post #24.  That was for GPU2, I have not heard if anything is different for GPU3, although I don't think that it is.  What's the PPD with that card?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 19, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> The client also eats up about 60% of a 2.2GHz AMD Athlon X2 4400+ 939 processor.



Follow the instructions in the ATI link thebluebumblebee refered to.  It cut my CPU usage down to less than 3%, and made the PC a WHOLE bunch more stable.



Jstn7477 said:


> Side note: What kind of PPD would I expect from a 950MHz 5770 (it's the main card in my rig with the 220)? Is it worth running occasionally? (I am usually gaming throughout the day). Would I use GPU3 for that?



You should get around 3500 PPD with that card.  (That's my estimate for GPU2).  I haven't tried GPU3 with my ATI card yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 752/1504 now @ 1.0v on my GTX 470, HFM predicts 14,800PPD. Only tested with a little less than an hour OCCT, so I will see how it holds up overnight. Apparently you need to get to 1580 shader to get 15k out this card, so close



Wow, nice 

I just test my cards with FAH, if they're stable enough for that, I don't care if they can pass OCCT or Furmark


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Everyone has their own standards for stability testing. One downside to not stress testing is the possibility that you throw a couple EUEs when you are not at the computer and the client shuts down on you


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

It's done 75+ hours of folding on these clocks with a variety of WUs, which is good enough for me.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Id say its good* to go as well


----------



## johnspack (Oct 19, 2010)

Well,  since I can't get help,  thought I'd put up a clock until I get my folding rig back up.  By the way,  I have to press CC very hard,  because my keyboard is fd.  I need a new soundccccard and keyboard right away.  New psu for folding rig in 6 weeks and ccounting.  Arrg.  I will get my 5 mil......


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

That you certainly will, good luck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Wish I can help you, how far off from 5 mil are you?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey I figured id ask here but feel free to del if need be. Does anyone have a folding card I can buy for cheap? I need to get my mainframe up for networking reasons but Id like it to fold full time at the same time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

How much you looking to spend?  I might have a GTS250 to sell


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

idk i suppose i dont really care as long as its as cheap as possible. money might be tight this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I paid $75 shipped for it, most used ones are going for ~$65 shipped ATM, so I'd really like to get about that.  Otherwise I'd just keep it for folding


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Hey I figured id ask here but feel free to del if need be. Does anyone have a folding card I can buy for cheap? I need to get my mainframe up for networking reasons but Id like it to fold full time at the same time.



http://techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132354

Ask Buck if it's not too late to get you entered into his giveaway.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 19, 2010)

My i7-920 is getting cold. It has been at around 60 C since it was unboxed back in March and yesterday it was brutally taken out of its nest. Should I put it into a GA-X58-UD5 together with some Mushkin Redline and one of my spare GPU's? The SSD is still unwraped and it is eager to join the party. My laptop can not heat our guest room on its own so I better press _buy_ and save it from a cold 

Edit: OK, done


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks to Hertz9753 I got an awesome trade to get better PPD's on Folding!
Here's some pics of the card.









Thanks Bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

That's a sweet looking card bro, GTX275, right?

EDIT:


mstenholm said:


> My i7-920 is getting cold. It has been at around 60 C since it was unboxed back in March and yesterday it was brutally taken out of its nest. Should I put it into a GA-X58-UD5 together with some Mushkin Redline and one of my spare GPU's? The SSD is still unwraped and it is eager to join the party. My laptop can not heat our guest room on its own so I better press _buy_ and save it from a cold
> 
> Edit: OK, done



Awesome!  So another i7 rig coming?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

yea it's a GTX275!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice..is it folding yet?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's a sweet looking card bro, GTX275, right?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Yes in due time. I'm not sure I will have the parts before my next job (Iran 7-10 days)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, well, good luck then 

Are you going to leave your setup crunching/folding while you're gone?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 20, 2010)

UPS guy dropped these off today.......Will be in the mix starting tomorrow


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

^ Nice  

I'd better starting pinching pennies if this means another 470 could be available soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

The never ending additions of bogmali.   They look good dude.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I'd better starting pinching pennies if this means another 470 could be available *soon*



Very soon is the word cause I plan on replacing those as well (after I sell them first)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Dang, dont think I will get the funds together quick enough


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, well, good luck then
> 
> Are you going to leave your setup crunching/folding while you're gone?



I always leave my rigs crunching/folding when I travel but it often happens that they stop. My wife does not have my gentle touch


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome bogmali!!!!


Oh, and CP, what is this? 




Slacking? :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 20, 2010)

i have some memory up for graps, but only for crunchers or folders


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

@ion

Ethernet cable was off from my folder all day yesterday.  I put it back last night (keeps falling off).  I should be back to normal today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Aha, thanks for letting us know! 

Maybe get one that stays in better?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 20, 2010)

My GTX480 has went to crap, it starting giving me artifacts a couple of days ago. I upgraded to the new 260.89 drivers and it stopped for a couple of days. Woke up this morning and it was frozen and artifacts all over the screen. I rebooted and now it won't boot, it gives me artifacts when going into windows and then it just freezes. Good thing is Newegg is sending me a replacement  it's 7 days past the 30 days warranty I chatted with them this morning and they agreed to send me another one. I have to send the first one in then they will send me a new one. They even paid for shipping it back.. Newegg Rocks (sometimes)
My numbers have been down the last week because of problems with several rigs. I will be back to full production hopefully within a few weeks at the most...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

That's awesome that they're going to RMA it for you....sweet!  I've had great luck with their customer service!

Best of luck getting back to full power


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Got my first 611 WU- small hit to PPD (-300) but huge increase in temps (67C on a 925 to 82C on 611). Reminds me of the GPU2 WUs that ran ridiculously hot way back when, at least its not summer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Got my first 611 WU- small hit to PPD (-300) but huge increase in temps (67C on a 925 to 82C on 611). Reminds me of the GPU2 WUs that ran ridiculously hot way back when, at least its not summer.



Thank god!  My temps have dropped dramatically in the last few weeks since the temps have cooled down a bit here in Miami.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 20, 2010)

> Got my first 611 WU- small hit to PPD (-300) but huge increase in temps (67C on a 925 to 82C on 611). Reminds me of the GPU2 WUs that ran ridiculously hot way back when, at least its not summer


Damm Dub what card do you have? My temps never get above 55C on all of my cards. two of them are in the back bedroom with the door closed so they don't get much air or Ac and they are the ones that run 55C most of the time.

Edit: I have one of every flavor of the 400 series cards and the 450 runs the coolest, well next to the 480 which is watercooled


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

EVGA GTX 470 752/1504/1727 @1.0V 

Seems to just run hot on that particular WU though, so Im not too worried. Can't go water right now, but I will consider aftermarket coolers depending on my budget.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 20, 2010)

> Seems to just run hot on that particular WU though, so Im not too worried


What's the fan speed set @?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm on a 611 now on my 460 and I have 47 C. That´s 2 degree up. Still good. 

Rised the clock on my new toy to 4.00 GHz @ 1.25 V. 48 C crunching! OK the room is fairly cold.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody ever have any problems with a HDMI cable? I'm using a HDMI cable (the one that came with the card) from my 480 to my monitor and I was getting artifacts every once in awhile. I thought it was the card messing up. A friend suggested I try a different cable so I bought one on the way home and hooked it up and now no artifacts everything looks good so far. Been running like this for over 2 hours with no artifacts showing on the screen. I know it's not running HOT as this is a water cooled card that runs high 30's to mid 40's all the time.. Volts are 1050V @ 800/1600/1848 been set like that since the first day. Any suggestions, query's or thoughts on this..


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Anybody ever have any problems with a HDMI cable? I'm using a HDMI cable (the one that came with the card) from my 480 to my monitor and I was getting artifacts every once in awhile. I thought it was the card messing up. A friend suggested I try a different cable so I bought one on the way home and hooked it up and now no artifacts everything looks good so far. Been running like this for over 2 hours with no artifacts showing on the screen. I know it's not running HOT as this is a water cooled card that runs high 30's to mid 40's all the time.. Volts are 1050V @ 800/1600/1848 been set like that since the first day. Any suggestions, query's or thoughts on this..



I would have thought that the artifacts originated from the card but a bad connection can give all sorts of problems so why not artifacts as well. Let´s hope they stay away from now on.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> Let´s hope they stay away from now on.


+1 yep I hate to do an RMA with my best folding card right now. I already took a bad hit from the last week or so since it's been screwing up.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive had a cheap cable drop signal before but not artifact. 

My fan speed is set to 72%, but once I saw it at 82C I adjusted the fan profile to 82%, but the temps did not change on that WU. The 611 its on now is doing 79C.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I pushed my clocks up to 950, and they weren't stable (at least at 1.15v) 

Had an EUE pause while I was having dinner, so that's a no-go.

_And_, I'm back to getting 611s for only 7.8k PPD (vs 14k)


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sign me up. Let me know what i need to fold for tpu. Got 2 here that could fold.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> _And_, I'm back to getting 611s for only 7.8k PPD (vs 14k)



Does this happen to the GTX460?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Sign me up. Let me know what i need to fold for tpu. Got 2 here that could fold.


SMP guide in the essentials thread, it's out of date and I'm going to re-write whenever I have time


thebluebumblebee said:


> Does this happen to the GTX460?



PPD still drops, but not by 50%.  IIRC it gets around 10k on the 611s


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2010)

how much does a gtx-280 spit out a day?



[Ion] said:


> Well, I pushed my clocks up to 950, and they weren't stable (at least at 1.15v)
> 
> Had an EUE pause while I was having dinner, so that's a no-go.
> 
> _And_, I'm back to getting 611s for only 7.8k PPD (vs 14k)




yeah i got one earlier too, 9k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how much does a gtx-280 spit out a day?



iirc ~10.5k at stock and 12-13k oced

well alittle googling says i'm wrong. i found ~7k ppd but that seems really low


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2010)

thats not so bad, but id rather get a 450 then, around same price used and like half the power usage for the 450 lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> iirc ~10.5k at stock and 12-13k oced



IIRC ~8.5k stock and ~10k OCed


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> IIRC ~8.5k stock and ~10k OCed



I think those numbers are pretty much spot on. I folded with a GTX 280 and 285 (only for a couple days) and there was only a minor improvement over the 275. Makes sense since mem doesnt really impact PPD hard and both cards rock 240 shaders


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 21, 2010)

my 2 sr2's at work are still running. i did switch them to bigadv but they have yet to get a big WU from the server. 

home machine is down due to me moving and having no net at new place yet.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I think those numbers are pretty much spot on. I folded with a GTX 280 and 285 (only for a couple days) and there was only a minor improvement over the 275. Makes sense since mem doesnt really impact PPD hard and both cards rock 240 shaders



I agree with Ion and theonedub.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> my 2 sr2's at work are still running. i did switch them to bigadv but they have yet to get a big WU from the server.
> 
> home machine is down due to me moving and having no net at new place yet.



I think your systems keep EUEing, you'll need to qualify a new passkey (the current one is probably too far gone at this point).

If you don't maintain at least an 80% success rate, you'll get no bonuses, and I think you've completely blown that.

A new passkey would probably be best, I'd lower the clocks as well so they don't keep EUEing


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

My 450 is starting to get NAN´s at a slight OC. After five I had to reinstall the client and lower the OC but then I got three on the same WU (10632, 16, 115, 15). Now I run it at default clocks. 8 hours wasted.

EDIT: It was not enough to delete the entire folding directory and re-install. I kept getting the same one and it kept throw errors at me. I had to re-install *and* change the machine ID.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow..sounds like a bad WU.  I'd go over to the FoldingForum and report it 


In the mean time, both of my GPUs have the worst WUs possible :shadedshu





I'm down not quite 8k PPD total


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Guys about how much will two 450's put out stock?  Also what about power draw compared to a gtx 295 let's say?  I appreciate the help, at work right now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine does between 7.5k (611pt WUs) and 14k (9XX PT WUs).  Mostly it's been on the 9XXs, but it's had about half a dozen 611s now.

TDP @ stock is 106w, so I'd assume no more than 250w for the pair folding w/ a slight OC/OV


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

*Optimizing folding@home, especially smp and bigadv*

Hello everyone. I've made the move to folding on a ram disk a month ago, and must say to everyone who care about it's ppd, it is the way to go!!! Around 3500-4000 ppd more only on the bigadv, 1000-2000 on smp and a few hundreds more on gpu2. I'm using DataRam ramdisk software, and it took maybe 5 minutes to copy everything and complete setup. A 512 mg disk is just fine, never seen it full. But having more than 4 gb of ram seems a must, as i'm using a hair more than 4gb, so adding (or removing to be precise) 512 mb will impact global performance if you're short on memory. Just my two cents to share!

I'm currently folding on 6 client at a time, so if someone fold on maybe one or two client, it could be done even on a 4gb system. Just check your ram while folding, and see if your system can afford 512mb less.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. I will give it a go on my next i7 build.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Hello everyone. I've made the move to folding on a ram disk a month ago, and must say to everyone who care about it's ppd, it is the way to go!!! Around 3500-4000 ppd more only on the bigadv, 1000-2000 on smp and a few hundreds more on gpu2. I'm using DataRam ramdisk software, and it took maybe 5 minutes to copy everything and complete setup. A 512 mg disk is just fine, never seen it full. But having more than 4 gb of ram seems a must, as i'm using a hair more than 4gb, so adding (or removing to be precise) 512 mb will impact global performance if you're short on memory. Just my two cents to share!
> 
> I'm currently folding on 6 client at a time, so if someone fold on maybe one or two client, it could be done even on a 4gb system. Just check your ram while folding, and see if your system can afford 512mb less.


Wow, that's amazing!

How did you set it up?  And can it auto-back up to disk?  I reboot fairly frequently 

I'll see if it's possible on my i7 setup, even w/ only 2GB


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

As long as you choose to reboot, i.e. your sytems don't crash or bsod, it'll backup everything. Personnally, when i close my system, i just clic on reboot or close, i don't close all my client manually, and windows does all the job for me. Never had any problem of any kind with that. 

BUT, because there is a but, if your systems crash, you'll lose everything you've done since the last time you started your computer. I've learned this the hard way when i used folding for testing my i7's OC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't had a crash in quite a while....if it's reboot safe, I'll definitely investigate!

Thanks!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well my PPD will be down for today and maybe tomorrow 

Got my new i7/board yesterday and thought I would save some time today, and just pulled the 2 GTX460's from the other machine.

Installed all parts into a case, and setup my water loop, pressed start and.....nothing  :shadedshu 

Kind of pissed off ATM, I knew I should have checked first just set up on the box, will have to start pulling parts, but dont have the time (and also have a banging migraine)

Hopefully have this up and running by tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Ugh...sorry to hear that 

My PPD is also down by over 1/3...terrible mix of WUs ATM


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> SMP guide in the essentials thread, it's out of date and I'm going to re-write whenever I have time



Please.  I'm not sure I'm running it correctly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Will do within the next couple hours


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

What's your problem Nastyhabits? Maybe i can help you?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you using the -bigadv -smp 8 flags in your shortcut ?

EDIT: Also remember your Passkey.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

Feanor said:


> What's your problem Nastyhabits? Maybe i can help you?



Thanks for the offer, but I'm at work at the moment.  Also, since I wasn't sure SMP was working properly, I'm currently running a -bigadv in a VM session, and I want to wait until it's finished in a couple of days.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Are you using the -bigadv -smp 8 flags in your shortcut ?



Yes, only using -bigadv -smp 7 instead.

EDIT: I am using my passkey. 

I will wait for my current vm session to complete, the try straight SMP again


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm currently running a -bigadv in a VM session, and I want to wait until it's finished in a couple of days.



If it is a Linux image , I think Stanford have stopped -bigadv for them.

EDIT: See here for info (top of first post)

http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/607465-vmware-3-0-8-core-folding.html


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> If it is a Linux image , I think Stanford have stopped -bigadv for them.



HFM reports it as a -bigadv.  I would be only too happy to stop using VM.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe they are working again, I could be wrong.

I know what you mean, running the VM can be a PITA


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

If i can add a little, just install the windows client. Incredibly simple when compared to vm. I've used vms in the past and two thing remains in the end: they work and they're gigantic pain in the ass. Now using normal smp client, -smp 7 -bigadv and -verbosity 9 flags and my good old passkey. Pretty simple to setup in my opinion, and nets me around 35 minutes per frame or maybe 30000ppd on a 920@3896.

And you can also try the ramdisk, it added maybe 3000ppd when i did the switch


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Exactly what Feanor said


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Picked up a 2685 this morning. My 4.0 GHz ended up with some terrible timings (7-11-7-29 @ 1600) but it has a respectable frame time of 23:00. Can’t wait till I get my new sticks. ETA 1 day 7 hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

That's amazing PPD! 

Those timings are about what I'm at 

I just wrote a picture-filed guide to setting up the SMP client available here and here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys about how much will two 450's put out stock?  Also what about power draw compared to a gtx 295 let's say?  I appreciate the help, at work right now



We have power numbers for the GTX460 thanks to Kiex.   TPU's F@H Team and  TPU's F@H Team

So, taking Kiex's numbers and combining them with W1zzards, the GTX460 uses 14 watts at idle, so it uses 14+58=72 watts at stock (same power as 8800gs/9600GSO) and 14+64=78 OC'd!  That actually seems low, compared to W1zzard's numbers of average, not max, power draw.  W1zzard says that the GTX460/768 draws 92 watts while the GTS450 (MSI Cyclone oc) draws 77.  Two of either of these cards will beat the GTX295 in PPD and power usage, unless the GTS450's get stuck with 611 WU's.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

I was doing some reading/research, but wanted some more input-

Would my PSU (64A 12v rails combined) handle 2 overvolted & overclocked 470s with my i7's mild OC? I say yes, but it would be close. My other option would be adding a 460/465. Any addition would mean the 250 gets sent out to pasture.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We have power numbers for the GTX460 thanks to Kiex.   TPU's F@H Team and  TPU's F@H Team
> 
> So, taking Kiex's numbers and combining them with W1zzards, the GTX460 uses 14 watts at idle, so it uses 14+58=72 watts at stock (same power as 8800gs/9600GSO) and 14+64=78 OC'd!  That actually seems low, compared to W1zzard's numbers of average, not max, power draw.  W1zzard says that the GTX460/768 draws 92 watts while the GTS450 (MSI Cyclone oc) draws 77.  Two of either of these cards will beat the GTX295 in PPD and power usage, unless the GTS450's get stuck with 611 WU's.



So you would say 460's are a better choice?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> Would my PSU (64A 12v rails combined) handle 2 overvolted & overclocked 470s with my i7's mild OC?


Dub what size is your PSU? I'm using a PC power and cooling 750 watt and I can run 2 470's and a amd hex core OC to 3.9GHZ and the gpu's running 800MHZ. it handles them with NP's.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> So you would say 460's are a better choice?


CP 450's are good if you get the right WU, if not then no the 460's are a better card.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Dub what size is your PSU? I'm using a PC power and cooling 750 watt and I can run 2 470's and a amd hex core OC to 3.9GHZ and the gpu's running 800MHZ. it handles them with NP's.



I have a 750w Antec True Power New. If you have no issues with 2 470s and the 6core, I should be good to go. Thanks for the info Tex


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Bill, I plan on adding something in December, just getting different ideas.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

So I'm clueless about what's happening here.  Whenever the GTS450 client is running, my computer is unusable.  The GTS450 is the 2nd GPU, not even rendering the display.  Doesn't matter if the GTX260 client is going or if WCG is going, it's just unusable :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Not to knowledgeable about folding, but maybe a driver issue?  Maybe reinstalling with latest drivers might help?  Or a setting in the client?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I was doing some reading/research, but wanted some more input-
> 
> Would my PSU (64A 12v rails combined) handle 2 overvolted & overclocked 470s with my i7's mild OC? I say yes, but it would be close. My other option would be adding a 460/465. Any addition would mean the 250 gets sent out to pasture.



Others beat me to it, but 

A GTX460 will use LESS power than a GTS250!  W1zzards GTS250 numbers may be a bit high because they're based on the Galaxy GTS250 which was a 65nm version and shows that it pulls 175 watts at maximum, and GPU2 pushes GPU's to their max.  If you're talking about a card for F@H only, go with the 460/768.  The 465, according to W1zzard's numbers at max, pulls 32 watts less than the 470.  It's like this: 460@145 + 54= 465@199 + 33= 470@232 watts.  Remember, these are max power numbers and my previous post with Kiex's data shows that GPU3 does not seem to put much of a load on the GPU.

Buck, about Nvidia cutting prices, I think they've already shown their hand with the rebated prices.  I think the 450 is going to end up around $105-120.  460, who knows, maybe $135 for the 768MB and $160-175 for the 1GB version.  But, did they show their hand too soon and allow AMD to counter?  Isn't competition great?  WE win.  Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not to knowledgeable about folding, but maybe a driver issue?  Maybe reinstalling with latest drivers might help?  Or a setting in the client?



I'll try reinstalling drivers...IIRC I already have the latest


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I have a 750w Antec True Power New. If you have no issues with 2 470s and the 6core, I should be good to go. Thanks for the info Tex




I have mine running 2X470 (overvolted) and an i7 @ 4.0 with an Antec TP850W with no issues.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I'm clueless about what's happening here.  Whenever the GTS450 client is running, my computer is unusable.  The GTS450 is the 2nd GPU, not even rendering the display.  Doesn't matter if the GTX260 client is going or if WCG is going, it's just unusable :shadedshu



Can you run the 450 alone in the rig?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow..sounds like a bad WU.  I'd go over to the FoldingForum and report it
> 
> 
> In the mean time, both of my GPUs have the worst WUs possible :shadedshu
> ...



Same boat  Been getting nonstop 611s and this is my second 494, I think, today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

@ION

Maybe they just got borked dude...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Can you run the 450 alone in the rig?


Well, my GTX260 is my display card.....


theonedub said:


> Same boat  Been getting nonstop 611s and this is my second 494, I think, today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101021/wus.jpg


Eww 

You aren't hit as hard though, my GTS450 literally gets almost twice the PPD on the 9XXs as the 611s 


Chicken Patty said:


> @ION
> 
> Maybe they just got borked dude...



Could be, they're downoading again now


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Eww
> 
> You aren't hit as hard though, my GTS450 literally gets almost twice the PPD on the 9XXs as the 611s



True, but I get hit with 15-19C more heat with the 611s :shadedshu


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> True, but I get hit with 15-19C more heat with the 611s :shadedshu



Yeah noticed same heat difference on the 480


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Just fired up EVGA Precision and wow....I'm at 65c instead of 50 

Temps on the GTX260 are also up a few degrees, and the whining is through the roof


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> Thanks Bill, I plan on adding something in December, just getting different ideas


CP I heard that their maybe a price cut on Nvidia cards in the near future when the ATI 6XXXX series cards come out. 
So keep your eyes open and you might just get a good deal on the card you want...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok keep us posted.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

I will. I'm holding off buying any more cards till I see if there is a price cut or not..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I might have to buy a 2nd GTS450 if the price cuts are nice enough


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

The price cuts were official 259.99 GTX 470 and 199.99 GTX 460 1GB

I dont know if the GTS 450 is going to get any lower, but it probably is a good idea to wait.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> 199.99 GTX 460 1GB


The 460 seems like a good deal but I'm looking for a 460/768mb card.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Well HV has (2) 460 768MB cards @ $140/each or $270 for both- has me tempted  

[FS] EVGA 480 GTX's, EVGA 460 GTX's


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I'm going to put my 470's up for sale this evening for $200 each shipped. $190 shipped for folders or $375 shipped for both.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Windows updated, my own fault 

Lost my -bigadv 

Edit: On the bright side I got my timings sorted out and got a 2686. 30 min burn in test doing crunching and I hope I'm good to go.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

Any reason to NOT get this card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162058

It's mildly overclocked, I like the fan cleaning feature, and it's cheap.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 21, 2010)

bogmali said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm going to put my 470's up for sale this evening for $200 each shipped. $190 shipped for folders or $375 shipped for both.



sold ill take one for 190


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Any reason to NOT get this card.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162058
> 
> It's mildly overclocked, I like the fan cleaning feature, and it's cheap.



I can only think of one reason - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127519

Edit: not true - two reasons - the MSI cyclone run cool and quiet too, cheap too and fan and heatsink is easy to clean


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Any reason to NOT get this card.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162058
> 
> It's mildly overclocked, I like the fan cleaning feature, and it's cheap.



Not off hand, nice price.  But I'd wait to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> If anyone is interested, I'm going to put my 470's up for sale this evening for $200 each shipped. $190 shipped for folders or $375 shipped for both.


What flavor are they Bogmali?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2010)

hey guys i found on the egg a nice deal on a gts450
$122.99+free shipping 
SPARKLE SXS4501024D5SNM GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1G...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> What flavor are they Bogmali?



They're PNYs, sold one already to AthlonX2 and theonedub has dibs on the other.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

If Tex is ready to buy now I'm ok with releasing my hold on it.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

> If Tex is ready to buy now I'm ok with releasing my hold on it.


Go ahead Dub, I might wait a few more days and see what happens price wise. 
Thanks for the thought


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2010)

*It's working correctly*

To all of you who offered me help on SMP,  a big THANKS.   I'm up and running.  All's well, i7 930 @ 4GHz cranking on a 6024.  More PPD for the team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome 

Did you see my guide?



p_o_s_pc said:


> hey guys i found on the egg a nice deal on a gts450
> $122.99+free shipping
> SPARKLE SXS4501024D5SNM GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1G...



That's a good deal, I can get 14k on mine


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome
> 
> Did you see my guide?



I read it to confirm that I had done it correctly.  Good guide.  Thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

NP, hope it helped


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 22, 2010)

Crap.  Lost my crunching badge.  Too much baseball.  (Go Giants!)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Watching my laptop crunch as I am watching the game. Go Giants, indeed


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

lol...nice Dub


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome bogmali!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and CP, what is this?
> ...



Cmon CP. I'm trudging along with a lowly 9600GT while my 260 is in RMA. Surely you can pass me?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll pass you....just gimme a while.  Still quite a large buffer you have


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm back up to speed now, Ethernet cable had came lose from the router, the little retention clip is broken off it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I noticed that again....you should really get a new cable bro 
They're only a couple bucks, how long of one do you need?  I think I have a spare I could send your way, but it's pretty short


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I need about two-three feet.  I've just been lazy and broke, my buddy screwed me over in a deal and now I'm fucked for a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll see what I have later (I'm @ work ATM), but if you want one, just LMK, it's yours.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 22, 2010)

> I'm back up to speed now, Ethernet cable had came lose from the router, the little retention clip is broken off it!


CP I can make you one and send it to you if you want or need one. I have cable @ the house and the RJ45's to put on the ends. Just let me know how long of a cable you need and how many.
I can get it in the mail today for ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

@ion
I will let you know dude, let me know what you find.

@Bill
Now that you said that I have a friend who had that as well.  I'll talk to him, if he does he'll gladly make me a cable.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

That's super-generous Bill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Bill is just one of those individuals who you gotta love!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 22, 2010)

NP Bro I make cables all the time @ work and home. The little retention clips are always breaking.
I have plenty of wire got cat6E or cat5E in blue, yellow, white, orange and violet (purple).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

No pink? Damn


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 22, 2010)

> No pink? Damn


Nope Sorry about that we use certain color wires for different things, such as blue is ethernet, white is voip or phone, yellow is wirless, orange is crossover and purple is between servers or camera's.
I guess pink would go in the girls restroom. LOL
Edit: Got meetings all f**&&%% day I hate meetings. Boring.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Me too!  I hate them as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

I have just made a calculation that justify my new CPU. All it need to do is 40.000.000 points and the electricity saving (replacing a i7 920) would pay for the investment. Payback time is 1.8 year. I feel much better already 
I'm sub 22 min TPF for a 2686 now (59.7k PPD).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> ......we use certain color wires for different things, yellow is wireless....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I missed that the first time around.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 22, 2010)

Missed what?
Ahhh I meant access points
Looking for a GTX 460 does anybody know who's selling one?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't....but good luck, they're great cards!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally got my motherboard back tuesday,everything is finally setup to get back to folding 24/7..ill be adding another gtx470 soon as well


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I guess pink would go in the girls restroom.



Why would a cat 5 cable go in the Ladies room???...Oh yeah, for the camera


----------



## bogmali (Oct 22, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Looking for a GTX 460 does anybody know who's selling one?




This guy has 2


[FS] EVGA 480 GTX's, EVGA 460 GTX's


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 22, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Looking for a GTX 460 does anybody know who's selling one?





bogmali said:


> This guy has 2
> 
> 
> [FS] EVGA 480 GTX's, EVGA 460 GTX's



Dammit Bogmali, Tex is killing me with all this new hardware 

Just got my i7 running, and now he's after a couple of 460's.

Goin' have to put the protection premiums up around here, need new parts


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Finally got my motherboard back tuesday,everything is finally setup to get back to folding 24/7..ill be adding another gtx470 soon as well



Awesome!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 22, 2010)

> Why would a cat 5 cable go in the Ladies room???...Oh yeah, for the camera


Exactly SHHH don't tell anybody..


> This guy has 2


Not anymore he sold all of his 480's and is keeping the 460's I already asked him about them...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

A very nice man  shall remain nameless just gave me a sweet deal on 2x GTX260's one that is far cheaper then I could possibly ever imagined. which now means GX2+2x GTX260's will be ramping up my points.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Buck Nasty? 

That's awesome, I hope to see your PPD going up


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Buck Nasty?
> 
> That's awesome, I hope to see your PPD going up



nope. but this deal will get my mainframe running again and drastically increase my PPD considering all cards will run under 100% load 24/7


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

sweet deal solaris glad to see you doing well


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> sweet deal solaris glad to see you doing well



well isnt the word. The deal was insane and only a fool would pass it up. both cards $100 including shipping. This man is my new hero. but needless to say im back in the game for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

$100 for 2 GTX260s including shipping?  

That's the price of a pair of 8800GTs 

Damn, that's an incredible deal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

great deal


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> $100 for 2 GTX260s including shipping?
> 
> That's the price of a pair of 8800GTs
> 
> Damn, that's an incredible deal!



totally worth 1/2 my paycheck.

Iv said it before and i'll say it again. The people you meet on TPU are some of the best people in the world.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn true bro, we're a great crowd around here


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn true bro, we're a great crowd around here



Im not just thanking the man who gave me the deal. I'd be more then happy to personally shake each of your hands.


anyway but I have to leave for work (3rd shifter here) catch you guys on the flip side.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Amen to that sol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, I'm not returning anything on my folding rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Really time for a new cable bro 

Just LMK if you need one, I could try and get one out to you over the weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll let you know by tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds good, I don't get home until about 8, but I'll check and see what I have then.

If not, Bill said he could get one out today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll let you two know, probably have another one hidden somewhere in my room.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Excellent, I'll be glad to send one your way if it'll help stabilize your folding production


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounded like you were making fun if me there


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Wasn't my intent.......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Sure..... 

Ughhh I can't wait to get home and fix my Ethernet cable!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Right  

Why does it keep coming detached...are you moving things around?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Has no retention clip, maybe it's not resting freely, could have some wires tangled with it causing some force and it slides out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Aha...but we have a cable w/ no retention clip and it's mostly fine 

Worst-case scenario, you could always glue it in for now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Has no retention clip, maybe it's not resting freely, could have some wires tangled with it causing some force and it slides out.



there has to be a that's what she said joke in there.

when i ran everything with wires almost all of mine didn't have any clips and it was rare for me to have one come out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

This cable comes off the route by just staring at it


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

It seems like the nice 912/925 are taken of the program http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html. My new 450 really hates the 611´s, my 460 just dislikes them


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

So all that's left are the damn 611s? 

If so, that's terrible, because there goes ~6.5k PPD for me  :shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

611 WUs suck for everyone. The only bright side is that I can nail down a final fan profile for my 470.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So all that's left are the damn 611s?
> 
> If so, that's terrible, because there goes ~6.5k PPD for me  :shadedshu



No I had a 1352 pointer the other day (Project ID 11179) and it was a 10.8k PPD on my 460 which is about the same as the 611´s. Temperature were up as I recall so don't look forward to them.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

^ is your client setup with the advmethods flag? I've never seen that 1352s. Whats the time per WU?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ^ is your client setup with the advmethods flag? I've never seen that 1352s. Whats the time per WU?



Plain setup, no flags. 

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:48 - 10.816,0 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:48 - 10.816,0 PPD


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Interesting, I guess I will have to wait and see if I get one. They run hotter, or just as hot, as the 611?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

^ About the same as the 611s´


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> A very nice man  shall remain nameless just gave me a sweet deal on 2x GTX260's one that is far cheaper then I could possibly ever imagined. which now means GX2+2x GTX260's will be ramping up my points.



Did you mean these?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it bad that I just realized that XLR8 stood for something?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Is it bad that I just realized that XLR8 stood for something?



A boy band in the Philippines?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

I believe its PNY's superclocked edition


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok guys, the ethernet cable was not disconnected.  PC the other day restarted due to a power outtage.  F@H was not even open .  It's back up now and WCG was not impacted since it's set to start at boot.

Can the same be done with F@H?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 22, 2010)

yes put it in your start menu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

you can drag your F@H shortcuts to the startup folder


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

So I have been seeing a lot of people RMAing 285s to EVGA and getting 470s back in return. Makes me wish my XFX were an EVGA for when I RMAd it 



mstenholm said:


> A boy band in the Philippines?



 Well played sir.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> So I have been seeing a lot of people RMAing 285s to EVGA and getting 470s back in return. Makes me wish my XFX were an EVGA for when I RMAd it
> 
> 
> 
> Well played sir.



+1 i seen that as well,it sucks trying to sell the 2 series cards because the market is really tight and when you can get a 460 for 150 it makes the 260-280's not worth a hundred bucks


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah... 

Might turn the 275 I have into a budget rig and sell it on CL. Maybe I will get lucky with Xmas coming up and someone will buy it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

i would buy the card from you and fold it for the right price


----------



## theonedub (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone experience an occasional EUE on the 611s? Seems like I get 1 for every 70WUs completed  

The most recent was Project 10632 (R82 C99 G44).



AthlonX2 said:


> i would buy the card from you and fold it for the right price



I'll consider, but Im assuming that means sub $100 which would be tough for me


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just so you guys know, the cards that I have traded and sold in the last week have not folded since July, so my ppd will not go down.  One other thing, UPS delivered these yesterday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone experience an occasional EUE on the 611s? Seems like I get 1 for every 70WUs completed
> 
> The most recent was Project 10632 (R82 C99 G44).
> 
> ...


I'm not loosing any (expect when I pushed my card up to 950c/1900sp)


hertz9753 said:


> Just so you guys know, the cards that I have traded and sold in the last week have not folded since July, so my ppd will not go down.  One other thing, UPS delivered these yesterday.



Ooh, awesome!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone experience an occasional EUE on the 611s? Seems like I get 1 for every 70WUs completed
> 
> The most recent was Project 10632 (R82 C99 G44).



YES, my new 450 did it 5 time on the same WU, then 3 times on a new one (not OC'ed). All cause by NAN (possible RAM error), not EUE. Then I move it to another rig and got an EUE, still stock speed. Could be bad RAM. There is plenty of posts in Folding Forum about the issue. You are not alone.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

do we still need to use dummy plugs for a second gpu to fold? my second 470 should be here soon and i wanna be ready


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

No, I just added the -forcegpu nvidia_fermi to my GTS450 (2nd card) to get it to fold


----------



## theonedub (Oct 23, 2010)

Computer will not be Folding today, will be back up tomorrow afternoon though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Where you going?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 23, 2010)

i7 860 up and running SMP -bigadv got it OC to 3.8GHZ on stock volts for now. Might try something more with it l8tr after the arctic silver gets broke in.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> i7 860 up and running SMP -bigadv got it OC to 3.8GHZ on stock volts for now. Might try something more with it l8tr after the arctic silver gets broke in.



Nice, mine did ~12-17k @ those speeds depending on WUs.  And w/ a good bigadv, it should do a lot more


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice, mine did ~12-17k @ those speeds depending on WUs.  And w/ a good bigadv, it should do a lot more



12-17k ppd? and ppd is points per day correct?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes to both 

On the P6700 work units, it got only ~12k, but I saw 17k on a P6015


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2010)

This link http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757 shows what -bigadv will yield. 28-32k ppd @ 3.8 GHz but as we know the chance of getting a "normal" SMP unit is bigger then landing a nice 2686. See last post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Honoring the efforts of a great F@H Member


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Well that's quite nice PPD there...really a shame that they're so short on bigadv WUs ATM


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm proud of you all:


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 23, 2010)

Only 7 years I think that we need to step it up. My new i7 rig is in the mail....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm proud of you all:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101023/hcf.png



Apparently I'm not the only one watching HWC's threat list too! Nice work Ion. Looks like i'm folding for at least another 7 years.

edit: Oct 28th 2017


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one watching HWC's threat list too! Nice work Ion. Looks like i'm folding for at least another 7 years.
> 
> edit: Oct 28th 2017



You need to fold at least 14.  You catch them in 7, then you get ahead by about 7 so you can take 7 off after that.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one watching HWC's threat list too! Nice work Ion. Looks like i'm folding for at least another 7 years.
> 
> edit: Oct 28th 2017



I've been watching too.  Ever since I saw this:






And I saw my standings go from 3rd-5th daily pie to falling off the bottom, I knew *TPU folding was back*.  In less than two weeks our daily deficit to HWC went from 100K to 15K.

Still, a 40 million point deficit is a steep mountain to climb.  Where did I put my ice-axe and crampons?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 23, 2010)

I got 2 more 460's coming one from erocker (Thanks) and one from Newegg. Also picked up a Sparkle GTS450 at Fry's today for $99.99 plus Tax.  So they will go towards my farm and help us out on daily PPD...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I got 2 more 460's coming one from erocker (Thanks) and one from Newegg. Also picked up a Sparkle GTS450 at Fry's today for $99.99 plus Tax.  So they will go towards my farm and help us out on daily PPD...



Wow...awesome!  


I'm probably going to be getting my 3rd GPU tomorrow (GTS250)....but even so my PPD is still going to fall.  I'll only be able to run the i7 setup ~14 hours a day, so that's only ~13k even w/ all 3 GPUs


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

> I'll only be able to run the i7 setup ~14 hours a day, so that's only ~13k even w/ all 3 GPUs



Do what you can Bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

That I will....it's just disappointing to be limited to such little time, even now that it's getting colder


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

does anyone else that has dual monitors have some really shitty lag when running something on both screens and folding? 
I never had the problem on windows XP but have always had it on 7
I also didn't have the problem when i was folding on an ATI GPU but have on ever nvidia 

GPUs i have folded on just incase it may help 
SLI 8800GT
8800gt(not SLI'ed)
SLI 8800GTS
8800GTS(current,not SLI'ed)
GTX260 216
hd4200
3870
4850

once again i never had the problem with ANY of the ATI's even the weak onboard.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 24, 2010)

disable aero?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> disable aero?



just tried it. still lags like hell. thanks for giving it a shot


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

I run 2 28" Hanns-g monitors with a GTX480 card and have no lag. I did with my 460 or 470 cards. 
The 480 runs both of them NP and folds at the same time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

No...I had 2 24"s on both a GTS450 & a GTX260 w/ no lag


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 24, 2010)

It only took a week and some config changes, but I have 3 -bigadv on hook right now. Two are 2685 and one 2692(all good WU's). One finishes tonite, one tomorrow and I just started the 3rd, so 2.5days on that one. Gotta look into more WC'ing, as the hottest chip approached 90C yesterday(it warmed up a liitle this weekend). This same rig has a GTX460 in it, so if GPU3 bites into the -bigadv too much, I may have to do a card swap for a GPU2 card

.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

I finally picked up a -bigadv WU  on my i7 rig after 2 days.

But it is a P2684 which is giving me a TPF ~53min and ~16,000PPD (folding on 7 cores)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I finally picked up a -bigadv WU  on my i7 rig after 2 days.
> 
> But it is a P2684 which is giving me a TPF ~53min and ~16,000PPD (folding on 7 cores)



I too picked up a P2684.  I'm getting a little bit better TPF (49:19 on 7 cores), but it's still going to be close if I finish in time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I finally picked up a -bigadv WU  on my i7 rig after 2 days.
> 
> But it is a P2684 which is giving me a TPF ~53min and ~16,000PPD (folding on 7 cores)



Could be worse... I was stuck with 6701's all week on the 2 newer machines. Hopefully the next one works out for you.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It only took a week and some config changes, but I have 3 -bigadv on hook right now. Two are 2685 and one 2692(all good WU's). One finishes tonite, one tomorrow and I just started the 3rd, so 2.5days on that one. Gotta look into more WC'ing, as the hottest chip approached 90C yesterday(it warmed up a liitle this weekend). This same rig has a GTX460 in it, so if GPU3 bites into the -bigadv too much, I may have to do a card swap for a GPU2 card
> 
> .



Good ones on all three rigs - that is very good (luck). I too have a 2685. The first 5 frames were with GPU2 (24:02 = 52.272 ppd) and after that I took the GPU off the frame time went down to 22:53 (56.261 ppd). Overall I lose 1.200 ppd by not have the 9800 GTX+ but I save 60 watt. I'm sure that the penalty of running a GPU3 would greater then 1:07 TPF the question is the amount of extra watt you are willing to pay for the extra points a 460 would give you. My guess is that a 450 will brake even on the point side with the 611 pointers. Please do the experiment (take the GPU3 off for 10 frames or so) and report back.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I too picked up a P2684.  I'm getting a little bit better TPF (49:19 on 7 cores), but it's still going to be close if I finish in time.



The 2684s are indeed the slower ones. Are you running GPU3 on the side?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I too picked up a P2684.  I'm getting a little bit better TPF (49:19 on 7 cores), but it's still going to be close if I finish in time.



What speed you running at.Mine is at 4GHz but it was a quick OC to get it running, haven't played with my memory timings yet.



mstenholm said:


> The 2684s are indeed the slower ones. Are you running GPU3 on the side?



Yeah I have two 460's in the same rig


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> What speed you running at.Mine is at 4GHz but it was a quick OC to get it running, haven't played with my memory timings yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have two 460's in the same rig



So you both have 7 treads and I assume about the same OC but still there is a big difference in TPF. It seems two 460's are stealing from not only the "reserved" tread but also from the remaining 7. If Nasty is runing at 4.2 or so then the math is a bit more complex. I assume that neither rigs are dedicated to folding?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine is dedicated to folding and I use Process Lasso to set the affinity for the 460's to only 1 core and the SMP to the remaining 7 cores.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

My main rig GPU 480GTX 790/1580/1848, CPU corei7 960 OC to 4.2GHZ
All of it watercooled cpu runs around 55C GPU stays around 45 to 47C


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 24, 2010)

now i'm confused... i thought it was the oc of the card that mattered... i didn't think it impacted the proc?!?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Mine is dedicated to folding and I use Process Lasso to set the affinity for the 460's to only 1 core and the SMP to the remaining 7 cores.



Then I must conclude that either -bigadv WU's work better on 8 treads then on 7 even when the 7/8 factor is taken into acount _or_ that there are great variation between them - see below

i7-920 @ 4.095 (7-8-7-24), 8 treads : 43:40 (one I timed in the past)
i7-*** @ 4.00 ( so-so), 7 treads : 53:00 (yours ATM)

53:00 * (7/8)*(4/4.095) = 45:17. I don't think that the timmings alone can acount for that difference. But apples to apples - I need to find my optimum which might differ from yours.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> My main rig GPU 480GTX 790/1580/1848, CPU corei7 960 OC to 4.2GHZ
> All of it watercooled cpu runs around 55C GPU stays around 45 to 47C



Nice figures TexBill. You get better PPD on normal SMP the most do on the 2684 when running GPU3 at the same time.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

The i7 runs SMP fast and the GTX480 is the fastest card I've ever had. I run 2 28" monitors with that card and fold 24/7 and it does it with NP.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> now i'm confused... i thought it was the oc of the card that mattered... i didn't think it impacted the proc?!?



The OC does matter the most, the GPU3 client only uses about 2% of the CPU for each client you have.I just like to leave 1 free core for it to use.



mstenholm said:


> i7-920 @ 4.095 (7-8-7-24), 8 treads : 43:40 (one I timed in the past)
> i7-*** @ 4.00 ( so-so), 7 treads : 53:00 (yours ATM)
> 
> 53:00 * (7/8)*(4/4.095) = 45:17. I don't think that the timmings alone can acount for that difference. But apples to apples - I need to find my optimum which might differ from yours.



Was the TPF of 43:40 on a P2684 WU ?


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

*Main Rig*

Here is a couple of snapshots of it. Sorry didn't mean to take over your thread...


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

Really like the tech bench setup Tex.

Would like my rigs setup on those, very handy and keeps temps cool.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> The OC does matter the most, the GPU3 client only uses about 2% of the CPU for each client you have.I just like to leave 1 free core for it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the TPF of 43:40 on a P2684 WU ?



Yes - I did 30:33 on a 2686 and 30:15 on a 2692.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

> Would like my rigs setup on those, very handy and keeps temps cool.



yes they do I have 4 of the tech benches setup 2-dimas tech's and 1-lian li and one I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just checked my setup figures -

i7 920 @4GHz, memory at 8-8-8-18 but only running 1140MHz (I had it turned down to get the OC on the CPU stable)

Will have to play with the settings some more when this WU finishes.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Just checked my setup figures -
> 
> i7 920 @4GHz, memory at 8-8-8-18 but only running 1140MHz (I had it turned down to get the OC on the CPU stable)
> 
> Will have to play with the settings some more when this WU finishes.



Some people on Folding Forums think that the timings and RAM speed are of great importance. I will test my hex with lower timings once I get my new sticks. I have a TPF of 21:59 (2686) to beat. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't want to reboot till this WU finishes, I hear the 2684 are flaky.

So will wait and get it setup better in a few days.

EDIT: BTW, Thanks for the info mstenholm


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

This is my AMD hex 1055T oc to 3.8GHZ with a PNY465 GPU


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

Down a card folding son stole the rig for new vegas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Down a card folding son stole the rig for new vegas



Well you find a reason to punish him by taking the PC away. 

"You didn't use a fork for your food????????  GROUNDED!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

better yet, make him play on on-board instead of the 9800gtx for the lolz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> better yet, make him play on on-board instead of the 9800gtx for the lolz



  Works for me


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried the Tracker file and it works pretty good Check out the above post on my X6 amd.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

*!*



BUCK NASTY said:


> It only took a week and some config changes, but I have 3 -bigadv on hook right now. Two are 2685 and one 2692(all good WU's). One finishes tonite, one tomorrow and I just started the 3rd, so 2.5days on that one. Gotta look into more WC'ing, as the hottest chip approached 90C yesterday(it warmed up a liitle this weekend). This same rig has a GTX460 in it, so if GPU3 bites into the -bigadv too much, I may have to do a card swap for a GPU2 card
> 
> .


That's hot! 

Awesome that you have 3 bigadvs ATM, that's sweet! 


oily_17 said:


> I finally picked up a -bigadv WU  on my i7 rig after 2 days.
> 
> But it is a P2684 which is giving me a TPF ~53min and ~16,000PPD (folding on 7 cores)


With a TPF like that, might it be better to just do standard SMP?


TeXBill said:


> Here is a couple of snapshots of it. Sorry didn't mean to take over your thread...





TeXBill said:


> This is my AMD hex 1055T oc to 3.8GHZ with a PNY465 GPU


That looks great...you have quite the farm! 


TeXBill said:


> I tried the Tracker file and it works pretty good Check out the above post on my X6 amd.


I might have to give it a shot...it could be a lot easier than lots of different clients


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I tried the Tracker file and it works pretty good Check out the above post on my X6 amd.



Yeah, I used it to setup my new clients on the i7 rig.It is very easy to get multiply clients running.

@Ion, both getting about the same PPD now, just hoping with a better OC and better WU that my PPD will go up using -bigadv.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 24, 2010)

> I might have to give it a shot...it could be a lot easier than lots of different clients



It makes it easy if you are setting up several client's. I used it on the one rig just to test it and it has worked great for about 4 days now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I'll be getting a 3rd GPU before too long, and it seems like it would be nice to be able to start/stop all of them easier....


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Works for me



he said he isn't getting off
he LOLed when I said I should ground you for not using a fork with your sandwich
Then went I told him to play with the on-board video card he gave me the LOLz, and told me to report back to you guys.

That he isn't doing any of that stuff unless he gets a million dollars.

I should of bought it for PS3


----------



## theonedub (Oct 24, 2010)

Everythings back up now



[Ion] said:


> Where you going?



Went out of town to spend some time with the the Mrs' side of the family  Weather was poor, but it was a good time.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2010)

I still can't get my HD 5770 (primary) folding on my main rig with SMP and a GT220 (secondary). FAH GPU Tracker has no option for R800, so running GPU 1 with it causes F@H to think I have two NVIDIA cards. Running a standalone GPU3 client gives me this:






Help?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> I still can't get my HD 5770 (primary) folding on my main rig with SMP and a GT220 (secondary). FAH GPU Tracker has no option for R800, so running GPU 1 with it causes F@H to think I have two NVIDIA cards. Running a standalone GPU3 client gives me this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101024/f@herrors.jpg
> 
> Help?



If the 5770 is the primary GPU, the switch should be -gpu 0.  Secondary is -gpu 1.  And I thought that r700 worked for the 5000 series.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 24, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> What speed you running at.Mine is at 4GHz but it was a quick OC to get it running, haven't played with my memory timings yet.
> 
> Yeah I have two 460's in the same rig



I'm running an i930 at 4 GHz.   Memory is running at 6-7-7-16 at 1188 MHz.  (I did nothing yet in setup, just upped BLK)

I could go higher, but need to cool the NB better first.  I'm also running a single GTX260.  It looks like the extra GPU client must account for the difference.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> I still can't get my HD 5770 (primary) folding on my main rig with SMP and a GT220 (secondary). FAH GPU Tracker has no option for R800, so running GPU 1 with it causes F@H to think I have two NVIDIA cards. Running a standalone GPU3 client gives me this:
> 
> 
> 
> Help?



Quote from Tracker site -



> The GPU3 client should only be used for Nvidia GTX 400 series cards.ATI 5000 series cards will require the ATI R700 selection to work, since the client can't detect them properly.





NastyHabits said:


> I'm running an i930 at 4 GHz. Memory is running at 6-7-7-16 at 1188 MHz. (I did nothing yet in setup, just upped BLK)
> 
> I could go higher, but need to cool the NB better first. I'm also running a single GTX260. It looks like the extra GPU client must account for the difference.



Not sure why my TPF is at 53min, we are both about same OC and running on 7 cores but about 4min different in TPF.I also have the 2 GPU clients tied to the 8th core that is not used by the SMP client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a -bigadv dumping tonite that should put us over 1 mil for the day. I also have another dumping tomorrow morning. Bogmali has done an excellent job leading us for the last few months and has caused more than a few of us to re-consider our folding strategy. While our points may look a little slim now, that just means there are quite a few -bigadv's ready to be dumped in the next few days. Keep up the phenomenal work guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome Buck, it would be great to see a bigadv a day from you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2010)

Just picked up another 2685. I could get used to this...


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys i have a new cruncher/folder that will hopefully be up by the middle of the week... thing is i don't have any ddr3 for this new mobo... i would gladly pay for it if anyone has any laying around. Preferably 1600's but i'll take 1333's too. 2x 2gig preferably. Please help it's the only thing i lack!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2010)

Two rigs ATM, won't get to troubleshooting until tomorrow.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 25, 2010)

So, I wiped out my entire FAH GPU Tracker folder and started fresh with v3.31 stable. Hit autodetect GPUs and it only picked up my GeForce GT 220 as GPU 0 in slot 2 of my motherboard, and auto set it as GPU2 as nvidia_g80. Manually added my XFX HD 5770 (slot 1) as GPU 1 ati_r700 using the GPU2 client. Also have SMP going on my Phenom II X4. Besides manually enabling GPU 1 as r700, everything else is default. SMP and GPU 0 (GT 220) work flawlessly. HD 5770 STILL DOESN'T WORK.    

--- Opening Log file [October 25 06:37:56 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\******\Downloads\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2\GPU1
Executable: C:\Users\******\Downloads\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2\FAH_GPU2.exe
Arguments: -oneunit -forceasm -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1 

Warning:
 By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
 safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
 do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
 If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
 if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
 use of the flag.

[06:37:56] - Ask before connecting: No
[06:37:56] - User name: Jstn7477 (Team 50711)
[06:37:56] - User ID: 4015856E048EF478
[06:37:56] - Machine ID: 4
[06:37:56] 
[06:37:56] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:37:56] 
[October6] + Processing work unit
[06:37:56] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[06:37:56] Core found.
[06:37:56] Working on queue slot 01 [October 25 06:37:56 UTC]
[06:37:56] + Working ...
[06:37:56] 
[06:37:56] *------------------------------*
[06:37:56] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[06:37:56] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[06:37:56] 
[06:37:56] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[06:37:56] Build host: amoeba
[06:37:56] Board Type: AMD
[06:37:56] Core      : 
[06:37:56] Preparing to commence simulation
[06:37:56] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[06:38:05] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[06:38:05] - Not checking prior termination.
[06:38:05] - Expanded 70331 -> 360060 (decompressed 511.9 percent)
[06:38:05] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70331 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[06:38:05] - Digital signature verified
[06:38:05] 
[06:38:05] Project: 5740 (Run 4, Clone 533, Gen 269)
[06:38:05] 
[06:38:05] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[06:38:05] Entering M.D.
[06:38:11] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  41151596 3173580908 549985512 926028836 4170434257
[06:38:14] CoreStatus = FFFFFFF6 (-10)
[06:38:14] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xfffffff6
[06:38:14] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down.


----------



## hat (Oct 25, 2010)

You wouldn't happen to be running gpu3 on the 5770 would you?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> ......Hit autodetect GPUs and it only picked up my GeForce GT 220 as GPU 0 in slot 2 of my motherboard, and auto set it as GPU2 as nvidia_g80. Manually added my XFX HD 5770 (slot 1) as GPU 1 ati_r700 using the GPU2 client....



Have you tried to set it up without using the "Auto Set GPU"

If your HD5770 is in the first slot on the board manually set it as *GPU0*,

and then set your 260 as *GPU1*.

EDIT: Your Tracker configure should look like this for the GPU section -


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

It looks like El Fiendo wants to have pie again. A -bigadv just found its way back to Stanford.

Got a i7-920 running. When I get 4.0 GHz stable I will start folding on it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It looks like El Fiendo wants to have pie again. A -bigadv just found its way back to Stanford.
> 
> Got a i7-920 running. When I get 4.0 GHz stable I will start folding on it.



So now you're going to have 2 bigadv rigs?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 25, 2010)

Woke up at 4am on my day off, got bored, decided to get back into this a bit.  Due to the fact I can't drive up my electric bill, my MacBook Pro will be going 24/7, PS3 and PC once in a while, but ya.  If any one can help me get bigadv set up, would be great.  Thanks.

EDIT: Since starting the CPU folding the GPU (5850 w/ 5870 bios doing 900/1200) PPD has dropped, any suggestions on that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Why are you running 2 CPU clients?  1 client w/ the -smp 7 flag will give far better PPD (and leave 1 thread free for the GPU)


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cause I needed you to tell me to do that.  Thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

NP 

In general, the fewer SMP clients you can run (really, there's never any need for more than 1) the better 

IIRC the SMP client will use up to 64 threads


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 25, 2010)

When I first was playing around with SMP on an i7 920, I think I tried -smp 8 but was only getting like 40% CPU usage across the board, and eventually had to break it down into 4 clients running -smp 2, then tried -4 just now.  Guess either I had done something wrong earlier, or F@H updated their stuff.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So now you're going to have 2 bigadv rigs?



Yes when I'm home (in Denmark) otherwise the new one will be crunching. It needs to show at least 14 days of stability before I will leave it for days unattended.

EDIT: I'm at 4 GHz now at 1.31 V. 65 C, but it is sitting in my office with another rig (450+460). It will be moved to a colder location later today. BTW if you struggle with high CPU temperatures then I can highly recommend to replace the quad with a hex. Mine is running at 4 GHz and 52 C (ok, 17 degree C room).


----------



## Feänor (Oct 25, 2010)

That's what i call a stability test...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes when I'm home (in Denmark) otherwise the new one will be crunching. It needs to show at least 14 days of stability before I will leave for for days unattended.
> 
> EDIT: I'm at 4 GHz now at 1.31 V. 65 C, but it is sitting in my office with another rig (450+460). It will be moved to a colder location later today. BTW if you struggle with high CPU temperatures then I can highly recommend to replace the quad with a hex. Mine is running at 4 GHz and 52 C (ok, 17 degree C room).



That's awesome! 

I'd love a hex for a variety of reasons, but I'd also need a new board, and then the $500+ CPU.  Not worth it for the temps IMO


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, I wiped out my entire FAH GPU Tracker folder and started fresh with v3.31 stable. Hit autodetect GPUs and it only picked up my GeForce GT 220 as GPU 0 in *slot 2* of my motherboard, and auto set it as GPU2 as nvidia_g80. Manually added my XFX HD 5770 (*slot 1*) as GPU 1 ati_r700 using the GPU2 client. Also have SMP going on my Phenom II X4. Besides manually enabling GPU 1 as r700, everything else is default. SMP and GPU 0 (GT 220) work flawlessly. HD 5770 STILL DOESN'T WORK.



I still think that the 5770 should be -gpu 0 and the GT220 -gpu 1.


dark2099 said:


> EDIT: Since starting the CPU folding the GPU (5850 w/ 5870 bios doing 900/1200) PPD has dropped, any suggestions on that?



Have you entered the Environmental Variables?  Without them, the ATI client can really place a load on the CPU, and if the CPU is not available for the GPU client, its PPD will fall.   Look at post #5 and 24 here:  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

Feanor said:


> That's what i call a stability test...



Yes but loosing a -bigadv WU is a pita....so rather be on the safe side.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why are you running 2 CPU clients?  1 client w/ the -smp 7 flag will give far better PPD *(and leave 1 thread free for the GPU)*



I use all 8 threads for both -bigadv and GPU. Just let them float on all cores and -bigadv will utilize the leftover cycles from the GPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I use all 8 threads for both -bigadv and GPU. Just let them float on all cores and -bigadv will utilize the leftover cycles from the GPU.



I was suggesting leaving an entire thread free since it's an ATI card....but yes, in general, I don't think that an entire thread free for GPUs is needed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I was suggesting leaving an entire thread free since it's an ATI card....but yes, in general, I don't think that an entire thread free for GPUs is needed


NVM, i was thinking less cpu usage with Nvidia.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2010)

@Buck.  within the next 30 minutes my second 470 will arrive,will you be available for teamviewer?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

I will....I have nothing going in for the next 4+ hours....just LMK


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2010)

@ION  did you get teamspeak setup?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> @ION  did you get teamspeak setup?



Well....it works on my laptop, but no mic (too lazy to troubleshoot).  I'll put it on my i7 later if I have time.  But I vastly prefer Teamviewer


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 25, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Have you tried to set it up without using the "Auto Set GPU"
> 
> If your HD5770 is in the first slot on the board manually set it as *GPU0*,
> 
> ...



Here's a ss of all my stuff. Installing F@H normally in the past without any -GPU "n" flags always ran it on the GT 220 in slot 2. I don't know why my slots are seemingly reversed. As seen here, the GT 220 works seemingly fine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 25, 2010)

i need someone to check out my folding settings through teamviewer,i got both clients setup but i think there folding the same WU,PM me for info


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i need someone to check out my folding settings through teamviewer,i got both clients setup but i think there folding the same WU,PM me for info



YGPM good sir


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2010)

JSTN7477, GPU tracker only detects the GT220, so therefore it's going to assign it to -gpu 0 by default.  The GPU client from Stanford is also bad at detecting ATI GPU's in a mixed system.  Therefore you *MUST* force the client to detect and expect an ATI GPU (-forcegpu ati_r700) at -gpu 0 (the first slot) and change the GT220 to -gpu 1 (the second slot).  Make sure the machine id's are different.  -forceasm has to do with the CPU for some AMD CPU's a long time ago, so don't use it with a GPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i need someone to check out my folding settings through teamviewer,i got both clients setup but i think there folding the same WU,PM me for info



Been there. Remember to add the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags. I believe that [Ion] have sorted that out with you by now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

It's working right, he had it correct


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

According to http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=109&tnum=50711 we have the record for one days production last year (11-23-09). That was 1,223,092.

I think we beat that record today!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> JSTN7477, GPU tracker only detects the GT220, so therefore it's going to assign it to -gpu 0 by default.  The GPU client from Stanford is also bad at detecting ATI GPU's in a mixed system.  Therefore you *MUST* force the client to detect and expect an ATI GPU (-forcegpu ati_r700) at -gpu 0 (the first slot) and change the GT220 to -gpu 1 (the second slot).  Make sure the machine id's are different.  -forceasm has to do with the CPU for some AMD CPU's a long time ago, so don't use it with a GPU.



I just deleted the WUs and benchmarks for GPU 0 and GPU 1. I set GPU 0 to ati_r700 and started it. The GT 220 then started folding. 

GPU 1 just crashes no matter what I set it to (g80 or r700).

I guess my HD 5770 is completely invisible to F@H?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

I was planning to swap RAM in my rigs after I uploaded my 2685 but then I got a 2692 and decide that it could wait 1.51 day

The new rig is still being run in doing crunching. If it has been good all night I will give it a go on some real action tomorrow morning


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes indeed the bigadv god(s) are smiling upon me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

That they are....I take it your overall PPD is going to be close to 100k w/ both rigs going?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm doing 60k now and I think that the other one could do around 30k + 17k on my work rig (GPU3) so yes +100k on a good day.

Edit: I think that I will be right in my prediction about the team will have the best day ever today - in the last 6 updates (last one yet to come) we had -bigadv in 5!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah...today should be incredible for us.  Even if we don't have any more bigadv WUs today, it should still be very impressive


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but if one finishes a -bigadv unit in less than the "preferred deadline", don't you get the bonus points?  Or does it take a bit to show up.  I completed a 2684 and should have slammed some serious points up on the board.  

I know it's not all about the points, but I'd hate to pay the electric bill in vain.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but if one finishes a -bigadv unit in less than the "preferred deadline", don't you get the bonus points?  Or does it take a bit to show up.  I completed a 2684 and should have slammed some serious points up on the board.
> 
> I know it's not all about the points, but I'd hate to pay the electric bill in vain.



As long as it's finished uploading by the preferred deadline (even minutes before) you get bonuses 

IIRC w/ bonuses the least you can get is ~47k for it


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As long as it's finished uploading by the preferred deadline (even minutes before) you get bonuses
> 
> IIRC w/ bonuses the least you can get is ~47k for it



Hasn't shown up yet.  Patience is a virtue.  I'll wait. tap...tap...tap...

EDIT: Looks like a big day for the team.  Looks like you'll need 40K+ to get pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Should have it at the next update 

How much before the preferred deadline did it finish?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had one of my GTX 460's folding two wu's at the same time, while the other one did nothing yesterday.(console version)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Two at the same time?  How did that work?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

can i fold with SLI enabled? are there any special commands such as bigadv or advmethods?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Two at the same time?  How did that work?



4600 ppd on each wu, with the 611's.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> can i fold with SLI enabled? are there any special commands such as bigadv or advmethods?



No special commands. I'll tell you this though, when I was folding with my 275s it was a shitfest trying to get them working right with SLI enabled. In the end, since I dont play many games, I just disabled it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

im running both cards stock 1250 shaders  P10372 R70 and R16  averaging 12.5K on both now


----------



## msgclb (Oct 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Hasn't shown up yet.  Patience is a virtue.  I'll wait. tap...tap...tap...
> 
> EDIT: Looks like a big day for the team.  Looks like you'll need 40K+ to get pie.



I hope your patience pays off. We currently have four 100K+ folders today and nine with 40K+ looking for pie.

This probable will be another 25 hour day for Free-DC. If the last update comes 6 hours from the last one then that will be at 10 pm CST. 

The team already has more points today than yesterday.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> im running both cards stock 1250 shaders  P10372 R70 and R16  averaging 12.5K on both now



Thats about right. Figure that the shader clock will equal your PPD roughly. 1300 region will do 13k PPD, 1400 will do 14k PPD, and ~1550+ will do 15k PPD. Mine is clocked at 1502 and does 14.8kPPD on 611s (P10632).


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thats about right. Figure that the shader clock will equal your PPD roughly. 1300 region will do 13k PPD, 1400 will do 14k PPD, and ~1550+ will do 15k PPD. Mine is clocked at 1502 and does 14.8kPPD on 611s (P10632).



Just when I was feeling happy about 10k with the shaders on my GTX 460's at 1550.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

@dub do you need added voltage to run 1502 shaders? Also does the speed of my cpu affect the ppd of my 470's? im trying to squeeze every point i can out of these two cards


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah stock was .962, running at 1.0 even now. Its possible you could those clocks at stock Vcore depending on your card. With 1.0v I can run finish 1hr OCCT GPU with no issues.

As far as CPU usage you will be fine. I've dropped about 200PPD from WCG since GPU3 uses more resources, but even with WCG off and the full CPU available PPD did not increase substantially.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

stock on mine is .975  With the heat these cards put out while folding i wont need to run my furnace this winter. does my cpu overclock affect PPD?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> can i fold with SLI enabled? are there any special commands such as bigadv or advmethods?


No special commands.  You can fold w/ SLI enabled, but it's easier without


hertz9753 said:


> 4600 ppd on each wu, with the 611's.


 


AthlonX2 said:


> im running both cards stock 1250 shaders  P10372 R70 and R16  averaging 12.5K on both now


Nice 


hertz9753 said:


> Just when I was feeling happy about 10k with the shaders on my GTX 460's at 1550.



Don't feel bad, w/ my GTS450 @ 1850 shaders I pull 7.8k on 611s


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> stock on mine is .975  With the heat these cards put out while folding i wont need to run my furnace this winter. does my cpu overclock affect PPD?



I dont think its going to have a difference. I would see if they are stable with stock Vcore with 1500 shaders then move up if you are not satisfied. On stock air cooling though I think it would be hard to get any higher than 800/1600. 

They do run warm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

top card is 80c and bottom is 72c


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

That's really not so bad for GF100, my GTX260 loads in the upper 70s (FAH)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

I had the pleasure of getting 9XX WUs for about 2 days before they were pulled. Only did about 66-68C, which was nice. Mine is at 82C right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

That is nice..when I had them on the GTS450 on the open bench, I got sub-55c temps folding them, even OCed and OVed


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

Bring back the 9XX WUs!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, please   80% better PPD on my GTS450 & ~15c lower temps.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

why were the 9's pulled? all i seem to get is 611's and they suck


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

IDK...maybe they're out of them for now?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Have you tried to set it up without using the "Auto Set GPU"
> 
> If your HD5770 is in the first slot on the board manually set it as *GPU0*,
> 
> ...



WTF is this? I want it.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> WTF is this? I want it.



 Start folding the easy way? is it worth it?

Tell us how it works out for you


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> WTF is this? I want it.



http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2010)

I removed the dust filter from my side intake and temps have dropped 5C. I hate dust though, so I dont think it will stay that way for long. 

Any one have a 38mm 120 fan they can send me for relatively little money? I think the side fan I have doesnt have the SP to push through the metal mesh filter I am using.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a huge drop 

I probably should be more worried about dust...I have my rig on the ground and it's missing both side panels and the front


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Start folding the easy way? is it worth it?
> 
> Tell us how it works out for you



this is easily the coolest F#$% program I have ever used.







does anyone know how I can contact the dev? I would like to see implemented a network reading too. like hfm.net so I can watch my networked PC's progress


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> does anyone know how I can contact the dev? I would like to see implemented a network reading too. like hfm.net so I can watch my networked PC's progress



Maybe by clicking on forum in the link above.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

cool beans. other then network progress and hotkeys (IE: F6 to refresh) the program is perfect.

I cant wait to get the twins  then ill have 4 GPU's going. and with the mainframe back up I can use this to manage the CPU and grfx. man o man. im getting pumped. those and the PS3 and my farm will be slowly rebuilt. then I can get my sun PC's folding on solaris and maybe a few other machines I have a server or 2 at a friends house that he runs dedicated because I simply didnt have the space. im getting excited! I cant wait for all of this to find a cure. somne of the most powerful home PC's on the planet are on the job!...


BTW earlier I was at the WCG facebook (i know not related to FAH but still same goal) and did you know that sony has a contract with them?! yup you read that right. The new sony laptops are comming pre installed with WCG on them! isnt that sweet? Most will think its bloatware but what a good way to promote these programs when normal users otherwise wouldnt know they existed.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 leet hax


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2010)

@AthlonX2, this is the setting I had for those 470's when they were folding. For your reference only (YMMV):


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you bog for the info


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> cool beans. other then network progress and hotkeys (IE: F6 to refresh) the program is perfect.
> 
> I cant wait to get the twins  then ill have 4 GPU's going. and with the mainframe back up I can use this to manage the CPU and grfx. man o man. im getting pumped. those and the PS3 and my farm will be slowly rebuilt. then I can get my sun PC's folding on solaris and maybe a few other machines I have a server or 2 at a friends house that he runs dedicated because I simply didnt have the space. im getting excited! I cant wait for all of this to find a cure. somne of the most powerful home PC's on the planet are on the job!...
> 
> ...



I saw they posted this earlier about it coming in their laptops, that's pretty good stuff.  Might just get lotta more people to run WCG.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but if one finishes a -bigadv unit in less than the "preferred deadline", don't you get the bonus points?  Or does it take a bit to show up.  I completed a 2684 and should have slammed some serious points up on the board.
> 
> I know it's not all about the points, but I'd hate to pay the electric bill in vain.



You uploaded a -bigadv yesterday but you onlly got the basic points for it. That really sucks ! Are you using HFM.net? Passkey?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> I just deleted the WUs and benchmarks for GPU 0 and GPU 1. I set GPU 0 to ati_r700 and started it. The GT 220 then started folding.
> 
> GPU 1 just crashes no matter what I set it to (g80 or r700).
> 
> I guess my HD 5770 is completely invisible to F@H?



Just out of curiosity could you post the *client.cfg* (just open them in notepad) settings from the GPU0 and GPU1 folders in Tracker.

I am wondering if it is not setting them correctly because Tracker has trouble picking up the HD5*** series.


On a side note - I just checked my TPF for -bigadv and it has dropped to 48min from 53min.I haven't touched the machine and it has been running for over a day


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 26, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> On a side note - I just checked my TPF for -bigadv and it has dropped to 48min from 53min.I haven't touched the machine and it has been running for over a day



That's more like it. Some projects have a slow and a faster part but I havn't seen this big variations.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont know what the hell happened.It was at 53min TPF for the first day or more and I just checked this morning and it's at 48min.

EDIT:


Solaris17 said:


> does anyone know how I can contact the dev? I would like to see implemented a network reading too. like hfm.net so I can watch my networked PC's progress



This may interest you Sol, quote from v3.31 stable release -



> Version 3.31 is a major revision to the Tracker. Most of the focus has been on making setting up the Tracker a better experience. The two changes focused on this are the addition of a FAH client download monitoring window, and automatic Nvidia GPU detection and client setup. The download monitoring window also adds the ability to stop the FAH client downloads before they complete without exiting the Tracker. GPU detection is done through CUDA, so there is no support for ATI GPUs at this time. I plan to add that later through OpenCL once the new ATI core comes out.
> 
> *This release of the tracker also adds the ability to upload the status XML file to an FTP server. This was added at the request of another developer working on a smartphone app that will use this information to display the status.*
> 
> ...




You can suggest features for the program here, you may have to register first -

http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/suggest-a-feature-for-the-tracker-f3/


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

It's bizarre that it's down so much, but that's great!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2010)

Got 3 -bigadv running again. All 3 are the good WU's. 2 will dump tomorrow and the 3rd in 2 days. I hope i keep this string of luck going.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Go BUCK!

BUCK FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go BUCK!
> 
> BUCK FOR PRESIDENT!



Wonder what he'd do with the Lincoln bedroom?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wonder what he'd do with the Lincoln bedroom?



set up a farm?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> set up a farm?



One huge and powerful farm!


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2010)

Temporarily set up my 8800gts to fold until my uncle decides he's ready to buy it (maybe in the year 2436). I got fahmon to grab stats from the machine through the network using file sharing... notice the red box 

doh, just realized the tpu logo blocks out my ppd... it's 12685 right now


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 27, 2010)

Having problems with the new Sparkle GTS450, it keeps locking up the computer and it's not even OC. Switched it from that computer to a different one same thing is happening. Tried installing newest drivers and that didn't help. Not sure what to do next maybe take it back to Fry's and get a different one. If I do that then I'm going to just get another Asus model, it has been running with NP every since day one, even OC to 950 it still runs great. The Sparkle might just be a bad card and getting a different Sparkle card may fix the issue. But it's a 75 mile drive one way to take care of this problem so I might just get something that I know works.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

There is a MEMTEST for GDDR5 (somewhere out there). Try that and feel better on your 2x75 mile drive.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

hat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/Clipboard01.png
> 
> Temporarily set up my 8800gts to fold until my uncle decides he's ready to buy it (maybe in the year 2436). I got fahmon to grab stats from the machine through the network using file sharing... notice the red box
> 
> doh, just realized the tpu logo blocks out my ppd... it's 12685 right now



Awesome!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 27, 2010)

Did a ltillte bit of testing.

I just realized that nvidia has released a new Sept. 2010 Cuda 3.2. Tested it this morning and got a 2000 ppd drop from EACH 5 client. Around 33000 to around 24000ppd. Installed the cudatoolkit 3.2.7, the 3.2 gpucomputingsdk and the 260.61 3.2 display driver. Everything is as normal until i saw the fahspy numbers! Reverted all to 3.1 and 257.21 drivers. All ppd came back to normal. Looks like upgrading is not an option!

On a side note, stay away from the beta service pack for 7. It slowed every client, including SMP.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 27, 2010)

> There is a MEMTEST for GDDR5 (somewhere out there). Try that and feel better on your 2x75 mile drive.


Tried it and it gave me several errors, plus the heatsink and fan on the sparkle GPU is a piece of crap. It does not keep the memory chips (57C) as cool as I think they need to be. If I was to OC this card the temps would be through the roof. The highest the fan will go is 90% and at that speed it's not loud but barely keeps the card cool (57C). My Asus never gets above the 45C mark with fan speed set to 65% all the time. So it looks like I will be going on a road trip soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2010)

save yourself the trouble and grab the asus,judging by your experience its the better card


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Tried it and it gave me several errors, plus the heatsink and fan on the sparkle GPU is a piece of crap. It does not keep the memory chips (57C) as cool as I think they need to be. If I was to OC this card the temps would be through the roof. The highest the fan will go is 90% and at that speed it's not loud but barely keeps the card cool (57C). My Asus never gets above the 45C mark with fan speed set to 65% all the time. So it looks like I will be going on a road trip soon. Thanks for the help.



Looks like that's turning out to be an expensive card.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Did a ltillte bit of testing.
> 
> I just realized that nvidia has released a new Sept. 2010 Cuda 3.2. Tested it this morning and got a 2000 ppd drop from EACH 5 client. Around 33000 to around 24000ppd. Installed the cudatoolkit 3.2.7, the 3.2 gpucomputingsdk and the 260.61 3.2 display driver. Everything is as normal until i saw the fahspy numbers! Reverted all to 3.1 and 257.21 drivers. All ppd came back to normal. Looks like upgrading is not an option!
> 
> On a side note, stay away from the beta service pack for 7. It slowed every client, including SMP.



That's definitely bizarre.  I'll stay away from that then...thanks for being our guinea pig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn Bill, good luck.  I would grab the ASUS dude.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd agree with CP here, my GTS450 is cool, quiet, OCs like a champion, and does great PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so tempted to get some, you have no idea!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep I got the Sparkle because it was on sale didn't even cost $100.00, now I'm seeing why it was so cheap. I will be trading it in for another Asus or maybe even a 460. All depends on what they have available at the time i make the trip...


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

I see that Buck just dumped his second -bigadv for today. WTG. Sorry that mine turned out to be hot air. 20 hour to the next one and THEN I will swap RAM. I'm pretty sure running the current ones at spec speed/timmings must have been the course of my BSOD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm so tempted to get some, you have no idea!


DO EET!!!


TeXBill said:


> Yep I got the Sparkle because it was on sale didn't even cost $100.00, now I'm seeing why it was so cheap. I will be trading it in for another Asus or maybe even a 460. All depends on what they have available at the time i make the trip...


Best of luck, I hope you get a working card L)


mstenholm said:


> I see that Buck just dumped his second -bigadv for today. WTG. Sorry that mine turned out to be hot air. 20 hour to the next one and THEN I will swap RAM. I'm pretty sure running the current ones at spec speed/timmings must have been the course of my BSOD.



Why not reboot and swap now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheap things "usually" turn out to be expensive.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

So true  :shadedshu

That's why I never get the cheapest product that will do, I always get something a bit higher up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm dying to get home to check my rig, hope nothing is on it's way out


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Why....what happened?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> DO EET!!!
> 
> Best of luck, I hope you get a working card L)
> 
> ...



Remember what happend the last time my rig stopped? I'm running -bigadv on the other one with the good RAM and I'm not going to lose two in 24 hours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

ION,

It is having random lock ups.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Remember what happend the last time my rig stopped? I'm running -bigadv on the other one with the good RAM and I'm not going to lose two in 24 hours.


Aha, I thought that was BSOD-induced.  But I guess it can't hurt to be too cautious


Chicken Patty said:


> ION,
> 
> It is having random lock ups.



:shadedshu 

Best of luck...maybe OCed too far?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2010)

what does TPF mean. I noticed it on HFM, mine is 37 seconds on both 470's is that good?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

It means you run a leet system lul... idk though mine says 1:07? My 275 says 0:53 maybe it has to do with productivity on the project?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what does TPF mean. I noticed it on HFM, mine is 37 seconds on both 470's is that good?



Time Per Frame (Time Per Percent)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what does TPF mean. I noticed it on HFM, mine is 37 seconds on both 470's is that good?



You got part one of your questions taken care of by of vice Capitano. Yes - 0:37 is good. My 460 is at 0:50 and my 450 is at 1:16 (same project as you are running, don't listen to the 260/275 guys they are running a different project)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Everything is at stock dude


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm....I'm lost then.

Does it happen only when the CPU &/or GPU is loaded?  What does memtest say?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what does TPF mean. I noticed it on HFM, mine is 37 seconds on both 470's is that good?



Mine is at 36sec. Have you reached your final clocks? The more I read up on other people OCing the more I want to attempt 800/1600.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> mine is at 36sec. Have you reached your final clocks? The more i read up on other people ocing the more i want to attempt 800/1600.



im @ 725/1450/1700 @ 1v


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 27, 2010)

Once again it pays off having a good relationship with the Man upstairs.
Sent my 260 in for RMA a while ago after I eventually found out it was faulty not my mb.
They phoned today to say they can't fix it so swopping it out for a new 460.
Free upgrade!!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> im @ 725/1450/1700 @ 1v



Are you tempted to continue up too?  



King Wookie said:


> Once again it pays off having a good relationship with the Man upstairs.
> Sent my 260 in for RMA a while ago after I eventually found out it was faulty not my mb.
> They phoned today to say they can't fix it so swopping it out for a new 460.
> Free upgrade!!



Nice. What company is it? EVGA? Specs says XFX- thats crazy, no?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hmm....I'm lost then.
> 
> Does it happen only when the CPU &/or GPU is loaded?  What does memtest say?



I haven't been able to check anything yet.  When I boot it up, I put everything under load. 

It's fine so far, all I did was load defaults, the only thing I can think of is that I had it at stock/undervolted and it was too low as far as volts, but i don't remember if I had it undervolted or not.   It's a default voltage now, so far so good.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Nice. What company is it? EVGA? Specs says XFX- thats crazy, no?



XFX. But that could just be the local agents who are so on the ball.
Saying which, when I sent my EVGA mb in as I originally thought that was faulty, the agents actually asked me to send in my processor and memory so they could check it themselves. They could have quite easily just sent it back as it wasn't faulty.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Are you tempted to continue up too?



ive been to 850/1700/1700 on my top card,im not sure if the 470 i got from bog can do it so i havent tried. It took me 1.1v to hit the above clocks and it was on water so heat wasnt an issue..I miss water especially when folding 24/7


----------



## Feänor (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just sold my 9800gx2 and my gtx 260. I needed the money, and anyway wanted to refresh my folding rig. So after a 18000 ppd cut (one damn big ouch!), managed to get my hand on a gt 430 for 45$. Just can't pass on that right? So i checked a bit and found that i can get around 6-7 thousands ppd for this card, and it could clock in the 800mhz range.

So is anybody here who's folding with a Zotac gt 430?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Once again it pays off having a good relationship with the Man upstairs.
> Sent my 260 in for RMA a while ago after I eventually found out it was faulty not my mb.
> They phoned today to say they can't fix it so swopping it out for a new 460.
> Free upgrade!!


Wow, that's amazing!!! 


Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't been able to check anything yet.  When I boot it up, I put everything under load.
> 
> It's fine so far, all I did was load defaults, the only thing I can think of is that I had it at stock/undervolted and it was too low as far as volts, but i don't remember if I had it undervolted or not.   It's a default voltage now, so far so good.


Best of luck, I hope it remains stable 


Feanor said:


> Hi everyone. Just sold my 9800gx2 and my gtx 260. I needed the money, and anyway wanted to refresh my folding rig. So after a 18000 ppd cut (one damn big ouch!), managed to get my hand on a gt 430 for 45$. Just can't pass on that right? So i checked a bit and found that i can get around 6-7 thousands ppd for this card, and it could clock in the 800mhz range.
> 
> So is anybody here who's folding with a Zotac gt 430?



Well, I'm sorry to see the cards go :/

I've seen the GT430 get as little as 5k PPD on the 611pt WUs, but up to 10k on the 9XXpt ones 

If you can get one or more 450s at some point in the future, that would be cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

So far it is, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow. From 5000 to 10000, that's quite a range. Looks like the client could use some optimization.

Yes it's sad to say goodbye to a card that had folded over 4000 WUs (9800GX2). I don't like the price of the gts 450. I could not find one for less than 130$ new and used they are still pretty rare. But i'm now leaning more toward a gtx 470 or 460. In maybe 10 days, i'll have 200$ to spend on a new folding card. Hope i'll be able to get my hands on a used gtx 470 at that price. Otherwise i'll go the 460 road.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2010)

Hell yes baby! The 912 & 925 pt GPU3 work units are back! Once again my GTS450 is a rockstar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## Feänor (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow just saw an Asus gtx 465 for less than 200$ (by a hair at 197, but still!). Is the ppd gain going to outweight the high temps (?) over a gtx 460?

Wish i could get my hands on a gtx 275 co-op... 13000-14000 stable ppd...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2010)

Temps folding on the 465 or 470 shouldnt be that bad especially if you are coming from a GX2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Temps folding on the 465 or 470 shouldnt be that bad especially if you are coming from a GX2



They'll be the best temps you ever saw.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Wow just saw an Asus gtx 465 for less than 200$ (by a hair at 197, but still!). Is the ppd gain going to outweight the high temps (?) over a gtx 460?
> 
> Wish i could get my hands on a gtx 275 co-op... 13000-14000 stable ppd...



The consensus around here is that the GTX460/768 is the best F@H card for the money when considering PPD and wattage.  The GTX465 that you mentioned is from Asus and they have a utility to unlock the number of shaders to the same as the 470.  I forget where a link to that was listed.

EDIT: The GTS450's are the "best bang for the money" when the 9xx WU's are available, but it's production drops more than the 460 when working on a 611 WU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The consensus around here is that the GTX460/768 is the best F@H card for the money when considering PPD and wattage.  The GTX465 that you mentioned is from Asus and they have a utility to unlock the number of shaders to the same as the 470.  I forget where a link to that was listed.



Try a search for unlocking an asus gtx 465.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2010)

well due too some circumstances. my mainframe doesnt have an 8pin connector. so i cant run the GX2 in it. my current mobo sata slots are in teh way and as such the GX2 cant go in the second slot. remedy? put a 260 in the mainframe keep the gx2 as primary and run the 260 as dedicated physx in the second slot. resault? 3 cards folding in main rig. unfortunetely im having HDD trouble on the mainframe. so I wont be able to get that running until my next day off. im too tired to keep going on it today i have to work tonight so staying up is not an option. i need to relax. but these are currently running. the PPD will increase im sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

You should be getting at least 5k per GX2 core and then 7k+ from the GTX260.  Could you post a HFM shot?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2010)

$95 MSI GTS450 after $25 MIR with a free HAWX 2 game coupon.  New style of cooler for MSI.  Stock clocked at 850MHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Even working on 611 WU's, the GTS450 is probably the better bang for the buck over the 460.  Just that the 460 is more consistent I'm guessing since the GTS450 might not always be working on a 9xx WU, correct?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Even working on 611 WU's, the GTS450 is probably the better bang for the buck over the 460.  Just that the 460 is more consistent I'm guessing since the GTS450 might not always be working on a 9xx WU, correct?



I know that Buck said he got a 9xx WU and there are two open series again but I still get the 611's. Untill there will be a good flow of the nice 9xx's then I would go for 460. Long term investment - I would still go for the higher shader count.

My hex is hungry - Attempt #9 to get work failed. There is no other work to do.

OK, it does some WGC in the waiting time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I know the 460 is more expensive but not much over the GTS450.  So still both are Grady cards!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 28, 2010)

I recommend the Asus GTS450 great card with OC out of the box and temps even when you OC it more stay below 50C. The GTX 460 I have Gigabyte and PNY brand and both seem to be the same in OC and temps. Hope that helps


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Did a ltillte bit of testing.
> 
> I just realized that nvidia has released a new Sept. 2010 Cuda 3.2. Tested it this morning and got a 2000 ppd drop from EACH 5 client. Around 33000 to around 24000ppd. Installed the cudatoolkit 3.2.7, the 3.2 gpucomputingsdk and the 260.61 3.2 display driver. Everything is as normal until i saw the fahspy numbers! Reverted all to 3.1 and 257.21 drivers. All ppd came back to normal. Looks like upgrading is not an option!
> 
> On a side note, stay away from the beta service pack for 7. It slowed every client, including SMP.



Could this Cuda update be for those with 400 series GPU's?  Maybe performance increases with the 400's?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind paying a little less for 
Ore consistent PPD  but when I'm ready I'll see.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2010)

Did you guys see the announcement on TPU's home page for the GTS 450 HOF from Galaxy?  Factory clocked at 1000C/2000S/1025M!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, amazing!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 28, 2010)

> Did you guys see the announcement on TPU's home page for the GTS 450 HOF from Galaxy? Factory clocked at 1000C/2000S/1025M!


Does anybody know what the price is?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Does anybody know what the price is?



It's "on the way" to our market.  Not here yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Article didn't state a price.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2010)

It would be our luck that it ends up costing 460 money  You know thats how it always works


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 28, 2010)

today is the day i break 1 million currently 999,893. Is there any hazing for the 1 million points club?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

You will know when you get there. There is a non-disclosure agreement that forbids us to tell about the benefits (xx% off on 980x and so on). Welcome to the club


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

hazing? 

But congrats!!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 28, 2010)

> hazing?


yep he has to shave his head like a monk bald on top and hair on the sides.


JK but it sounds good...


----------



## hat (Oct 28, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> today is the day i break 1 million currently 999,893. Is there any hazing for the 1 million points club?



No, but your badge does change to say "1 Million Points". See below.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 29, 2010)

How do I get back in on this? I havent been on here for awhile due to school and work. I would like to join the team.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

RevengE said:


> How do I get back in on this? I havent been on here for awhile due to school and work. I would like to join the team.



Check out the SMP guide I wrote, it's floating around the FAH section


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2010)

RevengE said:


> How do I get back in on this? I havent been on here for awhile due to school and work. I would like to join the team.



Welcome!

For your GPU:  Download the GPU3 client http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip and follow these directions  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!  If you have problems with step 5, a very important step, read post #24.  BTW, people are having problems getting Work Units for the ATI cards right now so don't worry if doesn't get a WU right away.

For your CPU, ION's SMP instructions are here: Setting up the Windows SMP client

TPU's team number is 50711.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

That's pretty much got you set


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey, mmaakk has made a reappearance.

Nasty should be happy for the second night in a row!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2010)

i got internet here at my new place tonight. added a gtx470 and getting megarig back online here in a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Woot, stepping it up.  Good job guys.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i got internet here at my new place tonight. added a gtx470 and getting megarig back online here in a bit.



Nice!  That machine is such a beast.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> today is the day i break 1 million currently 999,893. Is there any hazing for the 1 million points club?



negative. but we all got private jets. A representative of the team will contact you shortly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You should be getting at least 5k per GX2 core and then 7k+ from the GTX260.  Could you post a HFM shot?









were good told yeah it just had to speed up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

So athlon, I'm curious to know if a team rep contacted you about the private jet?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/101645868.png
> 
> were good told yeah it just had to speed up



Much better, that's right what you should be getting


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2010)

Just pulled up kakao stats to see that I have 140K for the last 24hrs *and I'm in 3rd place* Awesome work everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

That's......._remarkable_!!!

Wow!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 29, 2010)

damm we got 5 members that are in the top 10 with over 100,000 PPD.
Keep up the excellent work guys.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just pulled up kakao stats to see that I have 140K for the last 24hrs *and I'm in 3rd place* Awesome work everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*A better number to look at is that TPU will have Folded HALF A BILLION points by the end of 2011!!!!!!*


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> damm we got 5 members that are in the top 10 with over 100,000 PPD.
> Keep up the excellent work guys.



Yes it is quit something. I'm working on being #6 but since I have to rise my average by 40k and I'm only doing 120K it will take at least a week and I'm dependent of the -bigadv god(s) so it might never happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> FITS: gtx470 to FOLDERs





TeXBill said:


> damm we got 5 members that are in the top 10 with over 100,000 PPD.
> Keep up the excellent work guys.



That's simply remarkable!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 29, 2010)

Give you an E for Effort, you are doing a great job along with everybody else that is folding...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2010)

new link...

[FT] FITS: gtx470 to FOLDERs


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a simply incredible deal, it makes me sad I went w/ a GTS450


----------



## RevengE (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Check out the SMP guide I wrote, it's floating around the FAH section



I will take a look at it. Good to be back on the forums!


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 29, 2010)

just started to fold here on a GTX470, I tend to leave the system on all the time, so I should be able to pull decent numbers with it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 30, 2010)

I very happy welcome RevengE and Sinzia to the forum and to folding.  Especially since I've been having issues with 2 of my PCs and will need to bring them down for a while.  RevengE and Sinzia will help take up the slack.

If either of you ever need help, feel free to ask.  Several people will come to your aid - guaranteed.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 30, 2010)

Firing up my laptop's GTS 360M. Haven't folded in a while. Figured I would shoot out some WUs while I'm at hotels and use their electricity for free. Now that I've graduated and have a job I'll probably start folding from home once things die down at work and I'm not always on the road. A higher electricity bill isn't so bad when you have a job.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I very happy welcome RevengE and Sinzia to the forum and to folding.  Especially since I've been having issues with 2 of my PCs and will need to bring them down for a while.  RevengE and Sinzia will help take up the slack.
> 
> If either of you ever need help, feel free to ask.  Several people will come to your aid - guaranteed.



I have been here for awhile I just came back recently But thanks for the Help I am new to Folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

Sinzia said:


> just started to fold here on a GTX470, I tend to leave the system on all the time, so I should be able to pull decent numbers with it.


Welcome! 


RevengE said:


> I will take a look at it. Good to be back on the forums!


Good to have you back 


Polaris573 said:


> Firing up my laptop's GTS 360M. Haven't folded in a while. Figured I would shoot out some WUs while I'm at hotels and use their electricity for free. Now that I've graduated and have a job I'll probably start folding from home once things die down at work and I'm not always on the road. A higher electricity bill isn't so bad when you have a job.



Awesome!  What sort of PPD does that GPU do?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Firing up my laptop's GTS 360M. Haven't folded in a while. Figured I would shoot out some WUs while I'm at hotels and use their electricity for free. Now that I've graduated and have a job I'll probably start folding from home once things die down at work and I'm not always on the road. A higher electricity bill isn't so bad when you have a job.



Ah, welcome back Polaris AKA "the original F@H Moderator"

On another note, I want to congratulate the team on averaging *1.2 Million PPD*


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Good to have you back
> 
> ...



It averaged 3765 today.  I'm going to see if I can get it higher tomorrow. I'm ashamed to admit I'm having trouble overclocking.  Can't find a program that will work well.  Maybe that's for the best though; Commonsense says you shouldn't overclock a laptop anyway.

Lol I remember when a PPD like that would have gotten me in the top 10 folders without any trouble. It would be selfish of me to say I miss those days.  You guys are the greatest. I never would have thought we would make the top 50 teams. Now I KNOW we are going to make top 25.  I'll contribute what little I can. Show the flag so to speak.  

Keep up the hard work and have fun doing it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 30, 2010)

I fired up a GTX 275 about 3 hours ago.  It seems happy being the only card in that rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Just noticed I have two consecutive days over 20k PPD with only what I have in my signature.  both cards are at default clocks so I'd say that's pretty darn good!

EDIT:  My 5870 is in the mix for now as well, that adds about 4k PPD.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you like the Phenom X6 Chicken patty? I'm thinking about picking one up in a few months for a new build.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Firing up my laptop's GTS 360M. Haven't folded in a while. Figured I would shoot out some WUs while I'm at hotels and use their electricity for free. Now that I've graduated and have a job I'll probably start folding from home once things die down at work and I'm not always on the road. A higher electricity bill isn't so bad when you have a job.



The diffference between a GTS 360M and a GT430 isn't that big is it? Same shader count and about the same shader speed. I'm spending 100-150 days at hotels/guest houses a year and I'm eyeing a i3-370M/GT430M laptop. It will sure beat my T5600 @ crunching.

My 1 year day with TPU folding is soon up (7th of November) and it seems like my modest start with a 9800GTX+ eventually (with a small last minut addition) made it possible for me to reach 5M in one year. If all goes well I will upload 72k + 92K tonight and then it is a minor step to the big 5


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The diffference between a GTS 360M and a GT430 isn't that big is it? Same shader count and about the same shader speed. I'm spending 100-150 days at hotels/guest houses a year and I'm eyeing a i3-370M/GT430M laptop. It will sure beat my T5600 @ crunching.
> 
> My 1 year day with TPU folding is soon up (7th of November) and it seems like my modest start with a 9800GTX+ eventually (with a small last minute addition) made it possible for me to reach 5M in one year. If all goes well I will upload 72k + 92K tonight and then it is a minor step to the big 5



Congrats on the anniversary mstenholm! You have certainly become a prolific member in a short time. Keep up the great work, because your team needs you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> How do you like the Phenom X6 Chicken patty? I'm thinking about picking one up in a few months for a new build.



It's a great CPU.  Feels really snappy, games great and basically handles anything you throw at it.  Really no complains at all.  They run cool which is a bonus as well.

I don't think this is needed over a quad, but really there is no cons about it, all pros if you ask me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, welcome back Polaris AKA "the original F@H Moderator"
> 
> On another note, I want to congratulate the team on averaging *1.2 Million PPD*
> 
> http://www.robertjschwalb.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/dr-evil.jpg


That's just incredible, great job everyone!   


Polaris573 said:


> It averaged 3765 today.  I'm going to see if I can get it higher tomorrow. I'm ashamed to admit I'm having trouble overclocking.  Can't find a program that will work well.  Maybe that's for the best though; Commonsense says you shouldn't overclock a laptop anyway.
> 
> Lol I remember when a PPD like that would have gotten me in the top 10 folders without any trouble. It would be selfish of me to say I miss those days.  You guys are the greatest. I never would have thought we would make the top 50 teams. Now I KNOW we are going to make top 25.  I'll contribute what little I can. Show the flag so to speak.
> 
> Keep up the hard work and have fun doing it.


Try EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner


hertz9753 said:


> I fired up a GTX 275 about 3 hours ago.  It seems happy being the only card in that rig.


 


Chicken Patty said:


> Just noticed I have two consecutive days over 20k PPD with only what I have in my signature.  both cards are at default clocks so I'd say that's pretty darn good!
> 
> EDIT:  My 5870 is in the mix for now as well, that adds about 4k PPD.



Wow, congrats!  And glad to have the HD5870


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 30, 2010)

*HWC Watch*



Team       |Daily averages
HWC        |1,222,216
TPU         |1,212,378
That's a difference of only 9838 PPD.  One more card should do it, and I have a 460 coming Monday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

That's very close 

I could have eliminated that gap, if only my dad would let me :shadedshu


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Team       |Daily averages
> HWC        |1,222,216
> TPU         |1,212,378
> That's a difference of only 9838 PPD.  One more card should do it, and I have a 460 coming Monday.



I got us coverd boys...GTX 460 should be here by Monday!! All the way frm US. Thnx to CP!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> I got us coverd boys...GTX 460 should be here by Monday!! All the way frm US. Thnx to CP!!



Super job CP and thx to Dusty for swirling up some dessert dust with yet another GPU.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 30, 2010)

Lets kick some Canuk Rears!!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

The race is on -  I downloaded two 2692's about the same time. The hex is leading with 21:15 TPF trailed by the 4 GHz i7 920 at 30:32. Now it is all down to endurance strength. My money is on the cool running guy (less then 50 C). The slower guy had his Vcore reduced before the run since he hit 70 C.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The race is on -  I downloaded two 2692's about the same time. The hex is leading with 21:15 TPF trailed by the 4 GHz i7 920 at 30:32. Now it is all down to endurance strength. My money is on the cool running guy (less then 50 C). The slower guy had his Vcore reduced before the run since he hit 70 C.



Awesome, that's great PPD!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Team       |Daily averages
> HWC        |1,222,216
> TPU         |1,212,378
> That's a difference of only 9838 PPD.  One more card should do it, and I have a 460 coming Monday.



Taken care of for the moment. Now it is up to you guys for the next day and a half untill my next -bigadv



Team       |Daily averages
HWC        |1,216,656
TPU         |1,241,250


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Taken care of for the moment. Now it is up to you guys for the next day and a half untill my next -bigadv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they are having a low production day so far. It should be fun to watch the "time to overtake" shrink in the next 24hrs. I'm kicking around the idea of another -bigadv rig(total of 4), but I want to get a feel for the WU's Stanford is gonna send in the next few weeks. It kills me to see an i7-860 @3.9Ghz(230watts consumption) spinning it's wheels on a P6701 and only producing 13K ppd.

I have a -bigadv dumping tomorrow and another on Monday morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, they are having a low production day so far. It should be fun to watch the "time to overtake" shrink in the next 24hrs. I'm kicking around the idea of another -bigadv rig(total of 4), but I want to get a feel for the WU's Stanford is gonna send in the next few weeks. It kills me to see an i7-860 @3.9Ghz(230watts consumption) spinning it's wheels on a P6701 and only producing 13K ppd.
> 
> I have a -bigadv dumping tomorrow and another on Monday morning.



Is one of yours just doing standard SMP ATM?

It's really a shame we're no longer at the point where there seemed to be limitless bigadvs 

A 4th would be cool, but a quad-GTX460 rig would also be sweet


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2010)

Uh-Oh. My GPU3 clients are waiting for work. I hate when this happens on a weekend. Now where did I put Vijay Pande's home phone number???


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Uh-Oh. My GPU3 clients are waiting for work. I hate when this happens on a weekend. Now where did I put Vijay Pande's home phone number???



I went out to get a costume that wouldn't scare the girls and when I got home all my GPU3 cards were confused as to what work server to use. I even tried the new v6 client.

At least I got to a 6 figure score before Pande went home!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 31, 2010)

yep all of mine are waiting for work also the cpu clients are working fine, GPU clients none of them are getting any WU's, this has been going on for a couple of hours.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 31, 2010)

Same here with the GPU3 clients.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2010)

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16513


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16513


Thanks Bogmali! It looks like all is well now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Really not what we need when we're on the edge of what could be an epic day


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16513



Thanks
My GPU3 clients all came back to life with 611 WUs.
Is anyone getting the 9xx WUs?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Thanks
> My GPU3 clients all came back to life with 611 WUs.
> Is anyone getting the 9xx WUs?



Nope. All 611's here.:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

That sucks.  Better than no WUs at least


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Thanks
> My GPU3 clients all came back to life with 611 WUs.
> Is anyone getting the 9xx WUs?



Have some 925's in the mix along with the 611's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2010)

If your stuck with the 611's(like I was on 2 clients):


Let the current work unit finish and confirm it downloads another 611, then stop the client
Change machine ID with -configonly flag
Delete Work folder and Queue.dat folder
Re-start client and watch a 912 or 925 pop up

Hope this helps. It worked like a charm for me on 2 clients that had 611's repeatedly while I noticed the 3rd client picked up 925's all night long.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine picked them up without I had to change anything (have  -forcegpu nvidia_fermi -advmethods as per advise from Buck)


----------



## msgclb (Oct 31, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If your stuck with the 611's(like I was on 2 clients):
> 
> 
> Let the current work unit finish and confirm it downloads another 611, then stop the client
> ...



I went to bed last night plagued with 611 WUs so when I saw this post I decided it was time to try something new. 
When I looked to see what fermi would be finishing next I noticed that I was now running all 912 or 925 WUs. 
Yesterday during the down time I switched to the new GPU3 client and removed the fermi flag. When we started getting WUs all I got was the 611 so I added the fermi flag again. 
I don't know if I should trust my chances and remove the flag.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If your stuck with the 611's(like I was on 2 clients):
> 
> 
> Let the current work unit finish and confirm it downloads another 611, then stop the client
> ...



Tried it to the T and it didnt work  Its a lesser impact for me so I wont trash the 611 it just picked up. Suppose I will just keep on taking the 611s until the work server decides otherwise


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Tried it to the T and it didnt work  Its a lesser impact for me so I wont trash the 611 it just picked up. Suppose I will just keep on taking the 611s until the work server decides otherwise



I replaced the folding@home .exe file with the 6.40r1 version and never got any 611 WU's (except yesterday's).


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

Still no luck! Replaced the EXE and followed the steps Buck outlined. I guess I am unlucky?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Still no luck! Replaced the EXE and followed the steps Buck outlined. I guess I am unlucky?



Did you try with just -advmethods? You better get your act together, I don't want to overtake a man with engine problems


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I don't want to overtake a man with engine problems


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I replaced the folding@home .exe file with the 6.40r1 version and never got any 611 WU's (except yesterday's).


Thanks Bogi, running 6.40 on all my GPU3 clients now and it seems to be working with -advmethods flag.

I'm preparing for more Fermi cards to arrive this month, so I started moving my 3 Fermi cards to a spare MSI K9A2 Platinum, but could not get it to post, so I had to put everything back. I prob lost a couple of hours folding on a few rigs.  I will have a 75K -bigadv dumping in an hour and a 63K dumping tomorrow. Hopefully we can stay ahead of the Canucks and close a little ground on them.* Absolutely great job in the last 30 days guys!*


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Did you try with just -advmethods? You better get your act together, I don't want to overtake a man with engine problems



All better now


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2010)

Best Month	32,499,006 	10-10 from Folding@Home. Yes some month and we still have some updates left. I will join you in the -bigadv dumping but not until tomorrow (about 92k + 77k).


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> All better now



Good


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2010)

Just picked up a P2686 bigadv. I wish it was as smooth as this every WU exchange. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow am as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck on that bigadv BUCK.

On another note, I just passed 1.2 million.  I'll be having a GTS240 online shortly courtsey of TexBill.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2010)

how many ppd would a 6850 get me stock? (i would be overclocking it but just want a base score)


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2010)

Did I miss something????








Now i know those rigs were folding during that window of time, and are still folding now, no resets, no power loss, no internet loss. Anyone able to enlighten me as to what universe those WUs got returned to?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

I think that time last night the servers handing out GPU3 WUs was down. Everyone's points were down for that time (basically the last update).

Mine shows no GPU3 WUs returned, only the 783s from my GTS 250 running GPU2:


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2010)

shame on them for limiting our production 

Thanks though at least I don't need to search out the reason here


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> shame on them for limiting our production
> 
> Thanks though at least I don't need to search out the reason here


We were lucky that Stanford was able to fix the issue so quickly on a Saturday Night.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2010)

I was kidding, this is the first time since I have been folding that it seems to have taken them that long


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many ppd would a 6850 get me stock? (i would be overclocking it but just want a base score)



~3-3.5k maybe?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> ~3-3.5k maybe?



i think you maybe alittle low on that one but not by much. My old 3870 used to get about that. I'm sure a 6850 would do better.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

IIRC a HD5770 gets ~2.5k, so ~3.3k seems about what a HD6850 should get


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2010)

this look right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> this look right?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/Capture168.jpg



Looks OK to me. Do you have the -advmethods flag on the GPU's? You have a passkey for the SMP2 client bonus, right?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks OK to me. Do you have the -advmethods flag on the GPU's?



-advmethods + the updated EXE = 9XX goodness (& 10C drop in temps for us GF100 users)


----------



## Feänor (Nov 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many ppd would a 6850 get me stock? (i would be overclocking it but just want a base score)



Maybe 2000 or 3000 ppd, and i think i'm pretty generous there, even if you oc it with volt mod. Folding on Ati consumes around 15% of cpu power vs 2-3% for nvidia, and produce maybe a third or a quarter of an equivalent, in terms of performance in game per dollar, nvidia card (in your case, i think the gts 450 would be the contender). But that's the way i started folding. Two 4770 oced to 910 and 925 on the core yielded me 6-7000 ppd, if i remember correctly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think you maybe alittle low on that one but not by much. My old 3870 used to get about that. I'm sure a 6850 would do better.



My 5870 at default clocks does about 4k PPD if that helps, it crunches about 22.5 hours a day.  The rest is because I game about an hour or so a day.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks OK to me. Do you have the -advmethods flag on the GPU's? You have a passkey for the SMP2 client bonus, right?



all gpu3's, no advmethods


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> all gpu3's, no advmethods



Follow the link here:  *** F@h Tech Assistance Thread *** and replace your existing folding@home application file on your F@H folder with the new one. Add the -advmethods flag afterward and you should get the 9XX WU's that yield more PPD and runs cooler on the CPU


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 1, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> all gpu3's, no advmethods



Add a space behind your original flag and add -advmethods


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2010)

done....

cpu doesnt need to run cooler. its only running 41c max on water


----------



## theonedub (Nov 1, 2010)

I think Bog typo'd that one, the 9WUs run cooler on the GPU  If your GPUs are not all on water, they will like you a lot more now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I think Bog typo'd that one, the 9WUs run cooler on the GPU  If your GPUs are not all on water, they will like you a lot more now.



in that case, yes. they will be happier and so will i. perhaps i can adjust the fan speed down to better noise level.


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

I just did the voltage BIOS mod on my GTX260 (1.12v - 1.18v). Clocks increased from 640/1405 to 715/1525. Are these good clocks for a vmodded GTX260? The GPU core temp seems to be about the same. Do I need to worry about better cooling for the vregs now that there's more power going through them? It seems that my card is whining louder now than before the vmod when running F@H. Is that okay?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I just did the voltage BIOS mod on my GTX260 (1.12v - 1.18v). Clocks increased from 640/1405 to 715/1525. Are these good clocks for a vmodded GTX260? The GPU core temp seems to be about the same. Do I need to worry about better cooling for the vregs now that there's more power going through them? It seems that my card is whining louder now than before the vmod when running F@H. Is that okay?



On my GTX 260's I ran something like c610 s1556 m1010 and that was good for about 9k ppd using evga precision.  What are aiming for?


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm aiming for the highest possible clocks. 

Getting 8714PPD right now on a 353 point unit. My 8800GTS has a 353 point unit also and it's hitting 6100PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm aiming for the highest possible clocks.
> 
> Getting 8714PPD right now on a 353 point unit. My 8800GTS has a 353 point unit also and it's hitting 6100PPD.


That's the highest I could get on my GTX260's(8700ppd) with stock vcore. Push it any further and they would crash. The 8800GTS-512mb should max out around 6700-6900 ppd before a driver crash. I currently run them @ 725/1940/972 with fans @ 70%.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

It seems like I didn't get anything at all for my 1½ day -bigadv. I just killed the 6701 without looking if the 2692 had uploaded. Have restored the 6701 but it doesn't seems like any WU is pending uploading. Now two updates has passed.....

EDIT: At least I now know why I didn't get any points:

[06:13:45] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
[06:27:38] CoreStatus = C000001D (-1073741795)
[06:27:38] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc000001d 

Yet to find out what it means...


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That's the highest I could get on my GTX260's(8700ppd) with stock vcore. Push it any further and they would crash. The 8800GTS-512mb should max out around 6700-6900 ppd before a driver crash. I currently run them @ 725/1940/972 with fans @ 70%.



Yeah, I noticed the drivers would crash after a minute of OCCT at the closest-to-stable clocks, but the card itself wouldn't produce errors. Hmm... conspiracy? 

What about the rest of my card? I know the core itself can take it because temps barely changed at all... nothing happened to the memory either. I'm worried about the power circuitry being able to handle the extra juice. Anyone know?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like I didn't get anything at all for my 1½ day -bigadv. I just killed the 6701 without looking if the 2692 had uploaded. Have restored the 6701 but it doesn't seems like any WU is pending uploading. Now two updates has passed.....
> 
> EDIT: At least I now know why I didn't get any points:
> 
> ...


That would be a bummer if you had a client error @ 98%. Any way to finish the 2%?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2010)

Yup, just caught that one. It only applies to GPU3 Fits.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That would be a bummer if you had a client error @ 98%. Any way to finish the 2%?



Nope the program deleted it. Oh well I do another in no time. I just rose my OC 75 MHz and is testing it on a 6701. If that goes well I will revert to 4 GHz as it was before and hope of a new -bigadv.

EDIT: 4.075 GHz and 6701 was no problem beside it only was 25k PPD. Sucks when it can do 60K


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah, I noticed the drivers would crash after a minute of OCCT at the closest-to-stable clocks, but the card itself wouldn't produce errors. Hmm... conspiracy?
> 
> What about the rest of my card? I know the core itself can take it because temps barely changed at all... nothing happened to the memory either. I'm worried about the power circuitry being able to handle the extra juice. Anyone know?



I think it could take it. I ran a few cards overvolted(with hard mod) and folded on them. I'm sure it is alot more stressful on them then a softmod due to voltage not being as high. Just be sure everything stays at a reasonable temp and you should be golden. 
*I take no responsibility for it if something does fail. *


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

However put their money on my faster rig to complete two 2692 WU's downloaded within 5 min in two different rigs lost. The fast one gave up at 98% and the slow one completed it. The funny thing is that it was the *same* WU (Run 1, Clone 23, Gen 28). I hope I have more luck on the 2686 it's working on now.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks to Buck I have all 5 of my cards up and folding!!! (& overclocked!)
8800GT, GT240, GTX250, GTX275, GTX460
Buck is the greatest
Thanks to Hertz for the great trade
Linkin for the great deal
Rick22 for the awesome donation
I'm proud to be folding for this team!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Thanks to Buck I have all 5 of my cards up and folding!!! (& overclocked!)
> 8800GT, GT240, GTX250, GTX275, GTX460
> Buck is the greatest
> Thanks to Hertz for the great trade
> ...



That should be good for 35k+ ppd.


----------



## KieX (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone know if GPU3+Fermi combination can be run under linux? And if so how I'd go about that? 

Been thinking of making the dedicated a linux box to take advantage of some Linux exclusive WCG projects. But don't want to sacrifice F@H for it.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 2, 2010)

2 more rigs coming online by this weekend. Another core i5 and core i3 with a 470 and a 450 as GPU's in them. Taking the old P4 down and parting it out. Bow has dibbs on the 9600GT, as far as the cpu and board I might just hang them on the wall as a keepsake it was one of my first folding rigs, it deserves retirement..

Edit just uploaded a bigAdv about an hour ago nice PPD for the team.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 2, 2010)

Could someone point me a guide to install two different gpu 3 client along with 2 other gpu 2 client? GTX460+GT430+GTX275 CO-OP installation within the next week so 4 different client along a Bigadv cpu. Is GPU 3 working just like the gpu2 : Copy just the molecule file in the desired folder, start it and enter all your parameter with -advmethods and the gpu number, point fahspy at it and voilà? What kind of flag does it requires? Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Could someone point me a guide to install two different gpu 3 client along with 2 other gpu 2 client? GTX460+GT430+GTX275 CO-OP installation within the next week so 4 different client along a Bigadv cpu. Is GPU 3 working just like the gpu2 : Copy just the molecule file in the desired folder, start it and enter all your parameter with -advmethods and the gpu number, point fahspy at it and voilà? What kind of flag does it requires? Thanks in advance for your answers!



http://fahtracker.com/

this prog handles all of it for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Thanks to Buck I have all 5 of my cards up and folding!!! (& overclocked!)
> 8800GT, GT240, GTX250, GTX275, GTX460
> Buck is the greatest
> Thanks to Hertz for the great trade
> ...



That's the spirit of TPU, lovely people!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 2, 2010)

I hit the big 20,000,000 total points.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I hit the big 20,000,000 total points.



great job man... giving me something to shoot for!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

I was hoping my 5870 would put me over the 25k, looks like it won't happen without a slight overclock of one of my cards.  Today I stopped @ 24,894 points on the day.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2010)

i broke 100k today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i broke 100k today.



Woot Woot!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2010)

159k it seems

super stoked!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 159k it seems
> 
> super stoked!



That's a heck of a run for the day bro.   Good job and keep up the great work Steve.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm running on my amazing super powerful N270 processor.

I know, I know...







BUT WAIT I GOT IT RUNNING FAHMON AS WELL!


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2010)

That Atom would be better suited for WCG.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm needing to find out which are the best drivers to use for a 460.


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Hey guys, I'm needing to find out which are the best drivers to use for a 460.



While I don't have a direct answer for you, this post gave me an interesting idea:

Perhaps we should have a "Best Driver" thread, in which the original post would be an updated list of that the best drivers are that give the best PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2010)

good one Hat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Hat is always coming up with nifty little ideas.  Good one bro.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2010)

hat said:


> That Atom would be better suited for WCG.



I was doing some reading and some said it gets 400 PPD.  Well...

I wake up 10 minutes ago, check the Atom, 17 PPD.  WTF IS THAT?  Not even worth running!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I was doing some reading and some said it gets 400 PPD.  Well...
> 
> I wake up 10 minutes ago, check the Atom, 17 PPD.  WTF IS THAT?  Not even worth running!



Very understable if you pull the plug, even my GPS can do more . As stated above it would better at WCG.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2010)

Talking about poor performance - I got a 2684. OK better then SMP, but please feed me well and I will return results.

Off to Iran for 2 weeks plus tomorrow morning. I will leave both rigs at 4 GHz and hope they stay folding. My normal rig-sitter have to big "fingers" to hit the right keys in the BIOS so I hope that I got it right this time. Fold well all


----------



## Feänor (Nov 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://fahtracker.com/
> 
> this prog handles all of it for you



I know, but after i tried it, i could not replace all the folding folders to my ramdisk. I cannot find the place where the program sets it's folders, or set it to see my folder on the ram disk. I'd really like to keep my ramdisk, as it raised my bigadv production by around 2500 ppd.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 159k it seems
> 
> super stoked!










Epic Fit just Epic


----------



## Feänor (Nov 2, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Hey guys, I'm needing to find out which are the best drivers to use for a 460.



I'm currently using cuda 3.1 and it's display driver (256.something). Tried 3.2 and lost maybe 1000ppd/gpu2 client, so reverted to 3.1. You could try those two and tell me your results, i'll be setting up two gpu3 this week, so keep me up-to-date for this topic!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2010)

Folding hardware deal alert (US):
With promo code EMCZZYN68 and a $20MIR, the CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-850HX 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 *80 PLUS SILVER* Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply is available for $120.  I hope all of you have read Newtekie1's excellent write up on PSU efficiency and costs.  How does PSU efficiency effect me and do I really...


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 2, 2010)

Should be a full 24hrs of folding on my 285 soon.  It was estimating only 6k ppd yesterday, but funny thing is that it's load temp was 72. 

Should do much better outside in the garage where ambient temps will drop 20º.   

*I'm gonna need help setting up the 2nd GPU client if anyone can do a little TeamViewer or Steam Chat. *


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2010)

Feanor said:


> I know, but after i tried it, i could not replace all the folding folders to my ramdisk. I cannot find the place where the program sets it's folders, or set it to see my folder on the ram disk. I'd really like to keep my ramdisk, as it raised my bigadv production by around 2500 ppd.



all  the folders are downloaded to the directory the .exe's are in.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks. Do you know if i can point the program to load from the ramdisk?


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 2, 2010)

I finally have internet! So now I can get folding again. But I do hope this darn router problem clears itself lol. I guess wireless internet was a better option over satellite


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> I finally have internet! So now I can get folding again. But I do hope this darn router problem clears itself lol. I guess wireless internet was a better option over satellite



How long did you do without internet? I once did 7 days and I was never the same person again


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

???


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2010)

^  Someone is funneh


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 3, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> ???
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Capture.png


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2010)

Just picked up another GTX460, so I am half way to my goal of 8 Fermi Cards folding.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 3, 2010)

Go Buck GO


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just picked up another GTX460, so I am half way to my goal of 8 Fermi Cards folding.


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2010)

Can someone please PM me how to make a dummy plug, and keep it simple its been a long week already


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2010)

super easy, and any resistors will do. Check out this thread:  How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> super easy, and any resistors will do. Check out this thread:  How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle



also i have read of people using LED's to do the same things and have a nice little light


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, I'll have to pick up some white LEDs the next time I pass by RadioShack. 

I used 100ohm resistors, and bent them like a U since it looks cleaner. Here is a pic of my resistor:


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice, mine doesn't look that pretty DUB. I was in a hurry when I did mine. Guess I will have to redo it. LOL

EDIT broke the 13,000,000 million sound barrier


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 3, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thats pretty cool, I'll have to pick up some white LEDs the next time I pass by RadioShack.
> 
> I used 100ohm resistors, and bent them like a U since it looks cleaner. Here is a pic of my resistor:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/DSC00255.jpg



Using the same, 100 ohm from Radio Shack.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2010)

*Way to go Bill! 13 Mil is awesome*. I dropped a dummy plug on the concrete and it mangled the resistors, but still works. It's unsightly and I'm ashamed to show my folding rigs now.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Super awesome Bill, congrats!


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> How long did you do without internet? I once did 7 days and I was never the same person again



Heh.....well I moved into my new house September 5th-ish(cant exactly remember lol) and Time Warner, AT&T, Century Link, Verizon, and Buckeye Cable said they dont service my area, in the beginning of October I found this place called Amplex Internet that services rural and suburban areas that cant get cable or DSL. It was them or Hughs Net and I didnt want to pay $90 a month for 2.0 Mbps Down/768 Kbps Up so I opted for the 6.5 Mbps Down, Burst to 10 Mbps/1.5 Mbps up for $50. Man Im so glad I found them lol. And it was installed today so I was without net for about a month and a half....I went damn near insane


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2010)

Bill, congrats


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Fookin net is out at home so mega is down. Dammit!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Fookin net is out at home so mega is down. Dammit!



That sucks 

Is it just me, or do you have a lot of net issues?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Speaking of net issues, Free DC has nothing for our Folding updates today?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Im in a brand new place but yeah, this town has outages pretty often it seems. Good thing I have net on my phone our I would go nuts.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you do tethering?  My dad's phone will...as will mine, if I had data


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup... Last month I used 81gb of data haha.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

lol....so why can't you fold over that?  GPU WUs use very little bandwith, SMP should be doable for 1 rig...maybe not bigadv though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Yup... Last month I used 81gb of data haha.



You have unlimited data on your cell plan or...?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Unlimited everything yup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Unlimited everything yup.



Lucky you, if not you would have had to sell all your rigs, my rigs, and some of our users rigs to pay your phone bill.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't had access to the the Free-DC TPU team page all day so unless something changes in the next couple of hours there's not going to be much to post.

If Free-DC had a normal 24 hour day then the polls have closed and the results are being counted.

A couple of the milestones that I believe happened today was hertz passing 18 million and TeXBill passing 13 million. Congrats to both.

So unless something changes this is the only certificate I'm posting!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lucky you, if not you would have had to sell all your rigs, my rigs, and some of our users rigs to pay your phone bill.



Yeah...I have to pay 10c per MB....so that would be killer  :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I haven't had access to the the Free-DC TPU team page all day so unless something changes in the next couple of hours there's not going to be much to post.
> 
> If Free-DC had a normal 24 hour day then the polls have closed and the results are being counted.
> 
> ...



I have not had access neither. 



[Ion] said:


> Yeah...I have to pay 10c per MB....so that would be killer  :shadedshu



Yeah, def. don't tether.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Get sprint. I pay $117 a month after tax for unlimited everything.

Btw... If you have an android phone there is a f@h stats app in market place. Works well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Get sprint. I pay $117 a month after tax for unlimited everything.
> 
> Btw... If you have an android phone there is a f@h stats app in market place. Works well.



I don't have unlimited everything, but I pay $75 for my iPhone, not bad.  Connected with ATT.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Get sprint. I pay $117 a month after tax for unlimited everything.
> 
> Btw... If you have an android phone there is a f@h stats app in market place. Works well.



Does the f@h stats app work even if the web page is down?

Edit: I just realized f@h stats could come from many sources.
How do I find the app in market place?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine says last update was around 6pm so idk.

Search folding


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Get sprint. I pay $117 a month after tax for unlimited everything.
> 
> Btw... If you have an android phone there is a f@h stats app in market place. Works well.


I pay basically $8 a month for what I use...not bad 

Now, text, data, and minutes cost a fair amount, but I don't really use the phone much as a phone, so that's fine for me


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 3, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://fahtracker.com/
> 
> this prog handles all of it for you



Awesome! Works like a charm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I found one in the app store for the iPhone called "folding stats". Maybe it's the same app?  Hope it helps.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, so much for the sneak attack. Looks like HWC is onto us. Comments are being made that we could barely match their PPD in our previous points race. Then again, they have never been one to take the "high road". *Keep up the great work guy's!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

They are making me want to spend my bonus on folding hardware.  All hell is going to break loose!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 3, 2010)

> Well, so much for the sneak attack. Looks like HWC is onto us. Comments are being made that we could barely match their PPD in our previous points race. Then again, they have never been one to take the "high road". Keep up the great work guy's!


Crap can't keep a secret any more can we....
Well I'm trying as hard as I can to get more PPD showing up under TPU, When I get these other 2 rigs going that will add I'm hoping another 30,000 to my PPD. Then I have plans for more Fermi cards but that might not happen till XMAS.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2010)

So how many points are they putting out a day? I thought we were around 2 million. If they are 39 million points ahead....why does it say 5.7 months to over take(if I'm reading that right).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

bc they ALSO produces something per day, so if we only produces like 500000 more per day its still gonna take time to get xxxxxxxx points


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, so much for the sneak attack. Looks like HWC is onto us. Comments are being made that we could barely match their PPD in our previous points race. Then again, they have never been one to take the "high road". *Keep up the great work guy's!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/Capture052.jpg



So are they going to have another contest, like the one that ended on Oct. 31?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2010)

game time


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, so much for the sneak attack. Looks like HWC is onto us. Comments are being made that we could barely match their PPD in our previous points race. Then again, they have never been one to take the "high road". *Keep up the great work guy's!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/Capture052.jpg


Awesome, great work guys! 


Chicken Patty said:


> They are making me want to spend my bonus on folding hardware.  All hell is going to break loose!


Can't wait to see what you have in store 


Solaris17 said:


> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/92027700.png
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1564608729.png
> 
> game time



Off to see if there's a Newegg app for Android


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 3, 2010)

Goin on my annual one month vacation to India guys. Both my rigs will be on and crunchin/foldin at stock. So my numbers will be a bit low.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, my 460 went live today, so a little more to the effort.
Just have to sort out a fan and internet issues and will get the 9600GT Going in another rig.

FAH GPU tracker is so much easier. And this 460 is a pleasure. Much quieter than the old 260, and only sitting at about 56Deg C at 45 % fan.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, great work guys!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have in store
> 
> ...



new egg PP and UPS all on the same line. i blew $200 on shift like a week ago. its going to be the death of me. I mean jesus man I wasnt even on break.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, great work guys!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you have in store
> 
> ...



There should be, there is one for the iPhone so there should be a Android one as well.

As far as what I have in store, I'll see how much I can spare from it.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 4, 2010)

Received my two new folder, a evga gtx 460 and a tiny zotac gt 430. Online and running pretty well. Got the 460 folding at 900/1800@1.150, after 3 9xx wu, still going!! The gt 430 seems to oc a lot less, crashed at 800/1600:shadedshu. One wu and still going at 790/1580, so i think a leave at that. And cannot in anyway alter the volt, nibitor didn't even recognize the card!

Pretty amazed at the 460, so little (feels like a 8800 gts, even lighter), and hell does it have a lot under the hood. Easy to oc and overvolt, reach mind blowing clock and can be bought for 150$!!!

Upgraded a 9800gx2 and a gtx 260 (10500+7800) for those (14500+6200 on 9xx for now, maybe 8500+3500 on 611 if i'm guessing right). Winning all the way, 65 c max temp, two 6 pin pci-e less, and a little less noise.

Back at the 50k ppd mark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Received my two new folder, a evga gtx 460 and a tiny zotac gt 430. Online and running pretty well. Got the 460 folding at 900/1800@1.150, after 3 9xx wu, still going!! The gt 430 seems to oc a lot less, crashed at 800/1600:shadedshu. One wu and still going at 790/1580, so i think a leave at that. And cannot in anyway alter the volt, nibitor didn't even recognize the card!
> 
> Pretty amazed at the 460, so little (feels like a 8800 gts, even lighter), and hell does it have a lot under the hood. Easy to oc and overvolt, reach mind blowing clock and can be bought for 150$!!!
> 
> ...



Good job bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Movin' on up!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 4, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Received my two new folder, a evga gtx 460 and a tiny zotac gt 430. Online and running pretty well. Got the 460 folding at 900/1800@1.150, after 3 9xx wu, still going!! The gt 430 seems to oc a lot less, crashed at 800/1600:shadedshu. One wu and still going at 790/1580, so i think a leave at that. And cannot in anyway alter the volt, nibitor didn't even recognize the card!
> 
> Pretty amazed at the 460, so little (feels like a 8800 gts, even lighter), and hell does it have a lot under the hood. Easy to oc and overvolt, reach mind blowing clock and can be bought for 150$!!!
> 
> ...



i want that GX2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i want that GX2



I believe he sold it already.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 4, 2010)

chicken patty said:


> i believe he sold it already.



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Check with him though, I believe he sold it because he needed the money.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



A GTS450 will get more PPD with the 9xx WU's (14k), run cooler and use about half the electricity. Anyone folding with a GTS 450?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 4, 2010)

GPU2 494 wu's suck, 1k less ppd on each of my gtx/gts 200 series cards.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> GPU2 494 wu's suck, 1k less ppd on each of my gtx/gts 200 series cards.



Yup, they are AWFUL.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Received my two new folder, a evga gtx 460 and a tiny zotac gt 430. Online and running pretty well. Got the 460 folding at 900/1800@1.150, after 3 9xx wu, still going!! The gt 430 seems to oc a lot less, crashed at 800/1600:shadedshu. One wu and still going at 790/1580, so i think a leave at that. And cannot in anyway alter the volt, nibitor didn't even recognize the card!
> 
> Pretty amazed at the 460, so little (feels like a 8800 gts, even lighter), and hell does it have a lot under the hood. Easy to oc and overvolt, reach mind blowing clock and can be bought for 150$!!!
> 
> ...



Feanor, what is the ppd/clocks on the GTS430?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 4, 2010)

Still waiting to get a psu for my folding rig.  One 9800gtx doing nothing,  and a 2nd empty slot.  I'd like to continue to my 5 mil!  I'm still broke,  my sound card died,  so I ordered a new one,  it was defective,  I had to send it back,  more money arrrg.  Don't forget how long I did manage to fold for...  have a full sli athlon system ready to go,  just no psu.  Any Canucks with a spare psu to get me going again?


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> GPU2 494 wu's suck, 1k less ppd on each of my gtx/gts 200 series cards.



High temps too. 70c last night on my GTX260.  Oh well, she can take it!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 4, 2010)

Not getting any work units again on my GPU's. Anybody else having this problem?

Edit:
 Now they are working again.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 4, 2010)

Any day now......

Darn liquid cooling causing more headaches at the moment


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/20724-nvidias-dual-5x0-card-comes-in-2010


> Nvidia's dual 5x0 card comes in 2010 We got a fresh update on what happens after GTX 580 eventually launches. There should be a faster card, coming most likely in December 2010.
> 
> The new card is based on two GF100-derived cores, probably similar to the GF104, so we can only imagine the TDP of that card. Our educated guess for this time is at least 400W card, something that will get very hot indeed. It would appear that we are almost at the verge of a new era, where water cooling will be a must.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 4, 2010)

Got my 1st 611. Eish! Sounds like the spirit of an old analogue modem has possessed my card. And up go the temps. Well, Suppose I can live with 60 deg c.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like I will have 2 i3 machines going online plus an AMD quad also. I just need to buy another fermi card now. Decisions, Decisions,


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Looks like I will have 2 i3 machines going online plus an AMD quad also. I just need to buy another fermi card now. Decisions, Decisions,



That's quite a bit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

So now you know what member I was talking about when i said someone might join?  

Bill, in ION's signature, check out the essentials thread.  It has tons of info!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2010)

Is anyone getting -bigadv WU's? I keep getting SMP2 work over and over...


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 4, 2010)

> Is anyone getting -bigadv WU's? I keep getting SMP2 work over and over...


I haven't got one in a couple of days..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe a shortage?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe a shortage?



whatever it is, I'm losing 45-50K ppd without them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> whatever it is, I'm losing 45-50K ppd without them.



Ugggh


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 4, 2010)

Just ordered my gtx460!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Just ordered my gtx460!!!


Are you the S.O.B. that stole my Open Box GTX460 on Newegg! JK!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are you the S.O.B. that stole my Open Box GTX460 on Newegg! JK!



LOL  no i ordered mine bran new with a promo code...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is anyone getting -bigadv WU's? I keep getting SMP2 work over and over...



One rig at the house picked up a 2686 yesterday not sure about the others.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

> Are you the S.O.B. that stole my Open Box GTX460 on Newegg!


It was me I ordered two today that were open box, I got another PNY 460 and another Asus 450. Should be here next week. I'm up to having 7 when those come in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> It was me I ordered two today that were open box, I got another PNY 460 and another Asus 450. Should be here next week. I'm up to having 7 when those come in.



Shite! I better hurry up and order 4x GTX460. I 'm ready to dump most of my G92/G200 cards soon.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2010)

What prices are you guys getting for the open box 450s? They have the EVGA ones (3yr warranty) for $121 -$20 MIR + HAWX2 on Newegg. I want to replace my GTS 250 with one, but of course I want to spend as little as possible.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

I got an Asus ENGTS450 for 98.99 open box today
GTX460 ran 150.00


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

That's a smokin' deal on that GTS450...even on 611pt WUs


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

> That's a smokin' deal on that GTS450...even on 611pt WUs


I thought it was also. we will see how good of a deal when it gets here next week.


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I thought it was also. we will see how good of a deal when it gets here next week.



How much was shipping?  I can often find better deals, after MIR, on new than open box plus shipping.  Newegg has 10% off on video cards through midnight PDT 11/12 or "while funds last"!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

> How much was shipping?


$1.99 on each for ups 3 day shipping. It wasn't bad.
EDIT, I hate to deal with MIR they take way to long and sometimes you don't even get the darn things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Guys,

Not much but I got a GTS240 once AGAIN COURTSEY OF TEXBILL coming online tomorrow.   TPU TO DA TOP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

GTS 240 coming online tomorrow, should be good for about 4k PPD at least.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

I also bought a 460, exclusively for folding.  

In addition I got a new case, (newegg specials FTW), an old AM2+ board with a 4200 (from a TPU member) a 650w PSU (from a TPU member).  

I am getting my new folding rig up soon.  I expect it to be operational at the end of November / beginning of December.  I am slowly grabbing up components.  When I go home for thanksgiving I will be able to get the rest of the parts I need from my old desktop rig (ram, HD, cables, monitor).

I plan to have this be my 24/7 folding rig.  I have free electricity, so why not?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2010)

anyone else having issues with the 494's? im EUE with them left and right.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 5, 2010)

Man,  no love for the folder who produced almost 5mil with half the poverty level economics!  My folding rig is still dead,  my new sound card is shipped back.  Jeez.  I just wanted to break 5mil,  and maybe 6mil....  no spare psus out there?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I also bought a 460, exclusively for folding.
> 
> In addition I got a new case, (newegg specials FTW), an old AM2+ board with a 4200 (from a TPU member) a 650w PSU (from a TPU member).
> 
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

> GTS 240 coming online tomorrow


CP that's a GT240 not a GTS version. It should OC, but not sure what it will go up to. Also it has never been registered.

Might have another GTX460 bought...
EDIT: yep got another GTX460 coming my way.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn Bill....you're really going to have quite the setup!   

How many cards total now?



Solaris17 said:


> anyone else having issues with the 494's? im EUE with them left and right.



OCed too high?  My cards were stable with them, just hotter and slower


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> anyone else having issues with the 494's? im EUE with them left and right.



The 494's might be the worst ever GPU2 WU.  They run slow and hot.  I'm not having EUE's with them, but my cards are running warmer with them than any other.  Check for heat issues, and you may have to back off on OC's and increase fan speeds.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 494's might be the worst ever GPU2 WU.  They run slow and hot.  I'm not having EUE's with them, but my cards are running warmer with them than any other.  Check for heat issues, and you may have to back off on OC's and increase fan speeds.



511s were still worse :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

It's still a 240 Bill .  ...and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 494's might be the worst ever GPU2 WU.  They run slow and hot.  I'm not having EUE's with them, but my cards are running warmer with them than any other.  Check for heat issues, and you may have to back off on OC's and increase fan speeds.



They sure are slow.  All my GPU2 clients have them now, and PPD is down as much as 1000 per card.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 5, 2010)

Network probs back in Dubai. Internet is down. ISP guys are on their way to fix. My rigs are crunching as I have a good buffer. But unfortunately not folding. Added two 9800GSO cards in India.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

> How many cards total now?


Counting the one I just bought that will make it 8 fermi cards now. 1-480 on water, 1-465 thats been flashed to a 470, 1-470, 3-460's, 2-450's.
ION it's all for the team, so more PPD is a good thing.
EDIT: That will be my limit till I get some more slots to put them in.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Network probs back in Dubai. Internet is down. ISP guys are on their way to fix. My rigs are crunching as I have a good buffer. But unfortunately not folding. Added two 9800GSO cards in India.


Keep us posted...sorry to hear about that 


TeXBill said:


> Counting the one I just bought that will make it 8 fermi cards now. 1-480 on water, 1-465 thats been flashed to a 470, 1-470, 3-460's, 2-450's.
> ION it's all for the team, so more PPD is a good thing.
> EDIT: That will be my limit till I get some more slots to put them in.



Wow!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I just added two more C2D's rigs to folding on their CPU's!
So lets see that's Four C2D's, One Pentium D, One I7 and one 4870X2 on both GPU's. Still cant even compete with the awesome folding power of a Fermi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Anything helps bro


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

I was looking at the GT430 and folding and ran across these results. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/849662-mpc-gt-430-folding-results-ppd.html
Makes the GT430 a good buy for the $80.00 it cost and the folding PPD it can do.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Well I just added two more C2D's rigs to folding on their CPU's!
> So lets see that's Four C2D's, One Pentium D, One I7 and one 4870X2 on both GPU's. Still cant even compete with the awesome folding power of a Fermi.


Anything you can do is certainly great! 


TeXBill said:


> I was looking at the GT430 and folding and ran across these results. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/849662-mpc-gt-430-folding-results-ppd.html
> Makes the GT430 a good buy for the $80.00 it cost and the folding PPD it can do.



When they pull the 9XX PT WUs they certainly do incredible PPD


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2010)

i clocked down to stock on all cards but im still having trouble clearing 494's heat isnt bad 70C or so.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

theres a guy here who has an insane amount of 2gb sticks ddr2 [FS] Kingston DDR2 667, 650w PSU, & 24pin PSU cabl...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I was looking at the GT430 and folding and ran across these results. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/849662-mpc-gt-430-folding-results-ppd.html
> Makes the GT430 a good buy for the $80.00 it cost and the folding PPD it can do.



IMHO, the GT430's price is too high. Maybe my expectations are low because of the prices that the GT240 has been selling for after MIR.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 5, 2010)

> IMHO, the GT430's price is too high. Maybe my expectations are low because of the prices that the GT240 has been selling for after MIR.


The power draw with full load is less than a GT240 and they seem to run alot cooler.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> The power draw with full load is less than a GT240 and they seem to run alot cooler.



This shows how far they've come.  The GT240 was know as an efficient, cool running, OC'able card!  For an entry Folder, the GT430 looks like the "new" 9600GSO, even the same # of shaders.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2010)

I had to go read reviews to make sure the GT430 wasn't a rebadged G92  RIP G92, you did well


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

What is the difference in ppd between the GTX 470 and the GTX 460.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What is the difference in ppd between the GTX 470 and the GTX 460.



A GTX460 is ~10k on the 611s and ~15k on the 9XXs.  A GTX470 is right around 14-16k on all


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> A GTX460 is ~10k on the 611s and ~15k on the 9XXs.  A GTX470 is right around 14-16k on all



no

i had the 470 and the 465 both overclocked

the 470 did 15-16k on 9xx

but on 611, it was down to 8-9k

same for 465, except that 611 was around 7500


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> A GTX460 is ~10k on the 611s and ~15k on the 9XXs.  A GTX470 is right around 14-16k on all



I was thinking about getting GTX 470.  I thought they would higher 9xx wu's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I was thinking about getting GTX 470.  I thought they would higher 9xx wu's.



GTX460 is the best all around "bang for the buck" for power consumption/ppd. Getting ready to buy 2 more tonight so I can catch up with Bill!

*Edit: Only picked up one, but there is always next week.*


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTX460 is the best all around "bang for the buck" for power consumption/ppd. Getting ready to buy 2 more tonight so I can catch up with Bill!



Oh yeah, going to buy 5 GTX 460's tonight and that will give me 8 fermi's also.  jk
Maybe just one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Oh yeah, going to buy 5 GTX 460's tonight and that will give me 8 fermi's also.  jk
> Maybe just one.


Don't forget the Newegg code(EMCZZYR24) for 10% off all GPU's thru the 12th, including open box.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no
> 
> i had the 470 and the 465 both overclocked
> 
> ...



Thats strange, on my 470 the only big difference between the 6 and 9 WUs is temps. The 6s ran much hotter but PPD saw only a 300pt difference (sometimes in favor of the 611WU). 

I would like to do 16k on one 470, but I imagine that took 1600 shaders and 1.087v?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

Any idea if the 1GB GTX460 does better on the 611's?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't forget the Newegg code(EMCZZYR24) for 10% off all GPU's thru the 12th, including open box and re-certified.



Thats where I got the idea of the 470, $225 for one.  But I guess that I will stick with the 460 and less heat per card.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Any idea if the 1GB GTX460 does better on the 611's?


Memory bandwidth has little effect on F@H, so I would say no. The 1gb models also use more wattage due to the additional ram chips.

P.S. i would like you guy's to meet my $129 Open Box ASUS GTX460 Top DirectCu that arrived today. It looks identical to my GTS450 Top except for the dual 6-pin. I will post-up pics of a 4x Fermi folding rig tonight.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 5, 2010)

They all need to be done though no matter if what they are correct?
Does the GTX 480 crunch 611s better than all?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2010)

Look what I just bought for $134.99 with the promo code!

ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX ...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Does the GTX 480 crunch 611s better than all?



My 470's did fairly well on 611 WU's (12.5K IIRC)


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's a shot of my GTX480 on a 912 830/1660/1850 with 1013 volts. It's on water so disregard the fan speed.


> Does the GTX 480 crunch 611s better than all?



Edit: I think the 480 does Folding WU's better and faster. I think alot of it depends on the OC you can get.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Here's a shot of my GTX480 on a 912 830/1660/1850 with 1013 volts. It's on water so disregard the fan speed.



That 480 is a beast.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

> That 480 is a beast.


Been that way since day 1 with it. It's been on water for 99% of it's life now. Gigabyte flavor...
Thanks Dub..


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

My 465 turned 470 is almost as good with the 1055T running SMP BIGADV it's about 6,000 to 7,000 less PPD
If it would get a BIGADV and stay with it...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Look what I just bought for $134.99 with the promo code!
> 
> ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX ...


Super nice.That's $115.00 shipped after rebate(2 cards max per rebate).


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

The Asus run alot cooler than any other Fermi card. I like the cooler and fan setup on those.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 6, 2010)

Damn I would have never guessed that a gtx 275 on a 494cry wu and a gt 430 on a 912 could fold the same ppd : around 7000. I hate those 494...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2010)

makes you wanna get rid of the 275 and get another 430 huh


----------



## Feänor (Nov 6, 2010)

Makes me wanna sell this little thing and grab another gtx 460. 15500 ppd @900/1800 at the moment, i swear i'm currently saving for another!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 6, 2010)

The 275 does 8500-9000 on ANY other wu, plus it's a co-op, so gt200b+g92= 14000ish ppd, so i'll replace the 430...

I might had that this one is folding at 1620 shaders. Truly something


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Super nice.That's $115.00 shipped after rebate(2 cards max per rebate).



I did not need to know that.  J/K, WOW!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2010)

Feanor said:


> The 275 does 8500-9000 on ANY other wu, plus it's a co-op, so gt200b+g92= 14000ish ppd, so i'll replace the 430...
> 
> I might had that this one is folding at 1620 shaders. Truly something



My GTX 275 co-op is doing about 13k ppd with the 494's.  Running 617c 1548s 1008m on the 275 core and the GTS 250 is stock.  So you're the other guy that bought one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2010)

I see a possible 3mill stone tomorrow.

Im happy my pc's are doing some good while im away.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> I see a possible 3mill stone tomorrow.
> 
> Im happy my pc's are doing some good while im away.



Congrats on 3 million.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I did not need to know that.  J/K, WOW!


What has been seen cannot be un-seen


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2010)

wooo their handing out 587's & 450's now im back on track iv stopped failing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wooo their handing out 587's & 450's now im back on track iv stopped failing.



Not me.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> My GTX 275 co-op is doing about 13k ppd with the 494's.  Running 617c 1548s 1008m on the 275 core and the GTS 250 is stock.  So you're the other guy that bought one.



You've got to try to oc the g92. Mine is at 1,200v@stock, and do 2000 shaders. Really weird g92, 192 bit memory, 384 mb ddr3, pretty high vcore...

For the damn 494, i'm stuck to 7200+4300 ppd. No matter the clock.

To TexBill, my gtx 460 at 900/1800 is doing 15500 ppd on 9xx wu's. How does your gtx 480 is doing 16500 ppd? Am I missing something?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

> How does your gtx 480 is doing 16500 ppd? Am I missing something?


What do you mean?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

The GTX460 only has a 192 bit memory interface and 336 stream processors.
The GTX460 1GB has a 256 bit memory interface and 336 stream processors. 
The GTX480 Has a 384 bit memory interface and 480 stream processors
Am I right on this logic Buck?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 6, 2010)

I mean that with 336 cores i do only a thousand or two ppd less than you with 480 cores. I think i'm missing something as an increase of 42.8% in the core number can't increase of only 14% in ppd production. Add the fact that you've got a decent oc on the card (so do I!)...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2010)

Feanor said:


> I mean that with 336 cores i do only a thousand or two ppd less than you with 480 cores. I think i'm missing something as an increase of 42.8% in the core number can't increase of only 14% in ppd production. Add the fact that you've got a decent oc on the card (so do I!)...


GPU3 does not scale according to shader count(i.e. GTS450).


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 6, 2010)

> GPU3 does not scale according to shader count(i.e. GTS450).


So what actually makes the difference between the 2 cards in PPD, besides what I put in my previous post?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2010)

It was my guess that PPD on the GPU3 client scaled logarithmically with shader count, but its only a guess. Looking forward to what Buck says.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2010)

Getting ready to switch all my rigs over to Win7, so I've got to make 6 dummy plugs. Radio Shack only had 2 packs of resistors:shadedshu, so I will do the 2nd rig next week when the rest of my Fermi cards arrive.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2010)

Buck I'm gonna need to make a dummy plug as well. 

Anyone know where I could just steal a couple resistors from?  Other than RaidoShack?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2010)

If you just need three PM me your address and Ill throw some in an envelope for you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If you just need three PM me your address and Ill throw some in an envelope for you



Way to step up theonedub!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> So what actually makes the difference between the 2 cards in PPD, besides what I put in my previous post?



I think the short answer is: "we don't know."  GPU3 is still new and Fermi is new.  Who knows, maybe Nvidia will release a new driver that will turn the GF100's loose.  Before the 400 series, it was about the # of shaders and to some extent, their clocks.  With the 400 series, it seems to be more about the clocks.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If you just need three PM me your address and Ill throw some in an envelope for you



Thanks for the offer, I've got access from my school though. 

I'm wondering what I can just tear apart here at home and use... humm.... maybe an old stereo or something.


----------



## headshot119 (Nov 6, 2010)

Any cheap battery or shaver charger should have a couple you can use if you don't want the charger.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, got her up and running. Used FahtrackerV2 and *that software is slick*! I'm using a server fan to keep the cards @ 45c. That fan is scary to stand in front of. The entire rig is only pulling 550w. It used to take over 1300w and 2 rigs to generate this kind of ppd. I'm looking forward to setting up the next rig in a week. If fermi's get cheap enough, I may set up a 3rd rig like this! Now I just have to buy some more GTX460's.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Used FahtrackerV2 and *that software is slick*!



Got to agree Buck, Tracker makes it sooo much easier when setting up a new rig.

Hopefully new members can install Folding@home with little trouble and make the jump to helping so easy.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking good Buck.  Is that a server board with an AMD 9850 installed?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Looking good Buck.  Is that a server board with an AMD 9850 installed?


Nah, that's a venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum. I've got 3 of them right now(had 5 at one time). Great board, but it's limited by the SB700 series chipset.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nah, that's a venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum.



Yeah they are the folders dream 

Got a couple myself, but unfortunately they will have to retire soon, to make way for x58 boards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah they are the folders dream
> 
> Got a couple myself, but unfortunately they will have to retire soon, to make way for x58 boards


Check with me before you get rid of them. They are a great GPU workhorse and I feel Fermi has a promising future. 

BTW, I've got 60%+ CPU usage from the 4x GPU3 clients, so I'm not gonna bother running SMP2.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

That seems high for the 4 x Fermi..... I have only 2 running on my i7 rig but they only use about 8% of the CPU.

Anyway you PM (will have shortly)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, got her up and running. Used FahtrackerV2 and *that software is slick*! I'm using a server fan to keep the cards @ 45c. That fan is scary to stand in front of. The entire rig is only pulling 550w. It used to take over 1300w and 2 rigs to generate this kind of ppd. I'm looking forward to setting up the next rig in a week. If fermi's get cheap enough, I may set up a 3rd rig like this! Now I just have to buy some more GTX460's.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101106/Capture001676.jpg
> 
> ...



looks nice Buck, question though

do you use that 4 pin molex? the one above the pci-e slots, im guessing its to feed extra power?

btw, the board supports new x6's hint hint hint hint 



oily_17 said:


> That seems high for the 4 x Fermi..... I have only 2 running on my i7 rig but they only use about 8% of the CPU.
> 
> Anyway you PM (will have shortly)



remember if its an older phenom /athlon the usage cannot be compared to an i7


----------



## Feänor (Nov 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GPU3 does not scale according to shader count(i.e. GTS450).



Thanks for the light. I would conclude from those numbers, that over 850 mhz, shader count does not have a huge impact. That's the whole point behind gtx 460 folding : high clocked not so high number of shaders. GF104 = insane ppd for the $.

If you have already one rig of them, and if i understand correctly, will upgrade two other, all with gtx 460, that's gonna be something like 150000 ppd excluding smp...


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember if its an older phenom /athlon the usage cannot be compared to an i7



Yeah completely right, bit of a brain fart there ....just didnt think it would be that high.

Never really checked what the impact was on the CPU with all the GPU's running


----------



## popswala (Nov 7, 2010)

If anyone upgrades their 460's or know someone selling. I'm looking to buy. I'm a fellow team folder and cruncher 24/7. I need to get some better folding and be able to game better since my 250's are crapping out on me. 

Anyone hears or see's anything. Hit me up. Thanks.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 7, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/101106/P1010004.jpg

That right there is a bonafide "Ghetto Mod"


----------



## Feänor (Nov 7, 2010)

popswala said:


> If anyone upgrades their 460's or know someone selling. I'm looking to buy. I'm a fellow team folder and cruncher 24/7. I need to get some better folding and be able to game better since my 250's are crapping out on me.
> 
> Anyone hears or see's anything. Hit me up. Thanks.



Hi i'd gladly buy gtx 460 cyclone at 188 CAN$, shipped, That's the best my country can do!

If you're in the us, the evga b-stock, and regular stuf tbh, have some great deal. Not always, but well worth looking. Got my X58 SLI for 130 US$ shipped and gtx 460 are around 150 US$ free cont USA shipping...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah completely right, bit of a brain fart there ....just didnt think it would be that high.
> 
> Never really checked what the impact was on the CPU with all the GPU's running



haha no sweat man


----------



## popswala (Nov 7, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Hi i'd gladly buy gtx 460 cyclone at 188 CAN$, shipped, That's the best my country can do!
> 
> If you're in the us, the evga b-stock, and regular stuf tbh, have some great deal. Not always, but well worth looking. Got my X58 SLI for 130 US$ shipped and gtx 460 are around 150 US$ free cont USA shipping...



Its looking that you can get new for the same price or cheaper then b-stock. I don't mind getting a used one for a lil cheaper then new. At least I know it works and not get a new doa. lol. I am keeping in mind the prices these days with rebates and codes to make it sweet. So keeping that in mind when getting one from somebody on here. I look here first tho to help others out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I hit my first big advance WU. Looking in FAH Tracker I see a P2686 for 2476 points, but HFM.net shows it at 15,535. Heres to hopefully adding more PPD for the team


----------



## popswala (Nov 7, 2010)

Sweet. Can't wait to get something better myself and get the big ones like that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I think I hit my first big advance WU. Looking in FAH Tracker I see a P2686 for 2476 points, but HFM.net shows it at 15,535. Heres to hopefully adding more PPD for the team



I picked up a 2684, but it's still better than 6701's!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

I just hope it all works out, the last few days I've been taking it in the pants as far as PPD. Just waiting to see some more of this power draw start to produce


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2010)

Rigs down, rigs down. My speedy one stop producing as soon as I left Danish air space, as usual, so I asked my wife to start crunching on it instead. She then stopped the other one still doing -bigadv and made that crunching. I give up on her and leave them crunch untill I come back. Sorry team.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Rigs down, rigs down. My speedy one stop producing as soon as I left Danish air space, as usual, so I asked my wife to start crunching on it instead. She then stopped the other one still doing -bigadv and made that crunching. I give up on her and leave them crunch untill I come back. Sorry team.



lol "I gave up on her"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Rigs down, rigs down. My speedy one stop producing as soon as I left Danish air space, as usual, so I asked my wife to start crunching on it instead. She then stopped the other one still doing -bigadv and made that crunching. I give up on her and leave them crunch untill I come back. Sorry team.


Seems like they are issuing -bigadv again. I have 2 running right now(2684 & 2685).

On another note, last nights production was horrific for me. I forgot to change the power options on the new install and it went to sleep on me and the other quad GPU rig had a driver crash/re-start. I'll get everything ironed out today and hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Seems like they are issuing -bigadv again. I have 2 running right now(2684 & 2685).
> 
> On another note, last nights production was horrific for me. I forgot to change the power options on the new install and it went to sleep on me and the other quad GPU rig had a driver crash/re-start. I'll get everything ironed out today and hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here.



GPU folding is so much easiere but the reward in the other end with the -bigadv is so nice that we endure all sorts of "challenges" to get there.

I just figured out what the problems were here at the Cement factory in Iran so I hope that I will return soon to my two darlings (i7 920 and W3670) and then get my rigs re-started


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 8, 2010)

I had a rig crap out on me tonight.(main rig)


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)

just got a 6024...this 1156 cooler blows hard though idk if i can keep running CPU the heat is murder 80 and climbing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

up to 80c no worries

but above that and to 90c thats when it get a little too hot, and above that is where i never wanna go


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

that is def in the higher temps

are you using stock cooler?

if you can, then get a hyper 212+ its amazing for the money, and dirt cheap


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is def in the higher temps
> 
> are you using stock cooler?
> 
> if you can, then get a hyper 212+ its amazing for the money, and dirt cheap



im using some huge cooler master. iv remounted it 5 times. im amazing at mou nting coolers never had an issue. but just in case i reseated it. but 5 times? its not me at that point.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

damn :S

what coolermaster is it?

no matter what its a very high temp, , oh didnt see the 4250mhz :S


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn :S
> 
> what coolermaster is it?
> 
> no matter what its a very high temp, , oh didnt see the 4250mhz :S



Those temps are way to high.  You need to back off the overclock.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Those temps are way to high.  You need to back off the overclock.


What's the problem? TJmax for i7's is 99C right? I have an i7-870 @3.9Ghz/1.34v that runs 90C on a hot day and that using a CM Hyper212 with dual fans. I have an identical set-up that runs 7C cooler.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What's the problem? TJmax for i7's is 99C right? I have an i7-870 @3.9Ghz/1.34v that runs 90C on a hot day and that using a CM Hyper212 with dual fans. I have an identical set-up that runs 7C cooler.



its an i5 buck, they cant take as much as the bigger brother


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 8, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Well I just added two more C2D's rigs to folding on their CPU's!
> So lets see that's Four C2D's, One Pentium D, One I7 and one 4870X2 on both GPU's. Still cant even compete with the awesome folding power of a Fermi.



Guys do not forget our Crunchin team:shadedshu. We just got taken over and dropped one rank. I would crunch on anyother processor except i7 which brings in more folding ppd. We are doing a great job in folding team and we dont have any immediate threats of anyone passin us by. But unfortunately we have dropped a bit in crunching including myself as my network is still down.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Those temps are way to high.  You need to back off the overclock.



that isnt going to happen. btw it isnt a cooler master i was looking at coolers on newegg when i said that.  its a zalmen CPNS 10x performa

http://www.zalman.co.kr/Eng/product/Product_Read.asp



(FIH) The Don said:


> its an i5 buck, they cant take as much as the bigger brother



I know  i miss my i7 920


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok got some stuff for the new folding rig today.  Really excited about putting it together.






My only problem is, I don't have a monitor to use with it!  Therefore I have to wait till early December to get it running!  Is there anyone in my area who can lend me a monitor till then?  If so, I can get this running within the week.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

im sure someone has an old crappy crt somewhere, in Denmark people are almost paying others to come and get them


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well here is it half assembled.  

I have a PSU coming in tomorrow, and will grab HD and ram during thanksgiving from my home.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 8, 2010)

Bro see if you can find a KVM switch it would be cheaper than buying a monitor. I have a KVM switch but I live on the north side of Austin.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2010)

PVT: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/sys/2023776529.html


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2010)

After tonight I should break 100,000


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2010)

For anyone else who is folding on a 480 and has enough space to accomodate a tri-slot cooling solution, check this out:





Source

Best thing is that the Zalman aftermarket cooler is only £35 in UK so very well priced, probably better in USA. I'm expecting I may get 60C load temps folding judging from that. Going to get one next month and see.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the temps and the RAM/VRM plate is VERY nice, but the color of the fan shroud is pretty bad to me  Do they have different colors and is there 470 support?


----------



## popswala (Nov 8, 2010)

I need to get better folding and gaming. Should I pull the trigger on a 460 right now or does anyone think they'll be upgrading to 580 and possibly selling a 460? I can get a pretty good price off the egg. Heck I'm sitting at checkout right now. Figured I'd ask here real quick tho. I can't even recall if they put what part of the month the 580 will be released.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> PVT: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/sys/2023776529.html



Won't help me!  I don't have another monitor.  If I did I would run the rig on a dumby dongle.  My primary rig is a laptop.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Won't help me!  I don't have another monitor.  If I did I would run the rig on a dumby dongle.  My primary rig is a laptop.



Search KVM on CL.  The first hit I got was a guy selling a KVM AND a 17" LCD for best offer.  That 17" LCD should be cheap. http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/sys/2046084961.html

Edit: pops, are you talking about the Asus for $115 after rebate?  I don't think you'll find a better price for used than that.


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I like the temps and the RAM/VRM plate is VERY nice, but the color of the fan shroud is pretty bad to me  Do they have different colors and is there 470 support?



According to the zalman website they do have 470 support: http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=407 Probably best to check it's the same one though and not a variation of the same one.

As for the green... if it can deliver better temps I can pretend it goes well with my blue GB board


----------



## popswala (Nov 8, 2010)

I was actually thinking of sticking with evga and gettin the 768mb 1362 model for 145.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2010)

This is why they were so cheap ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX ...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 9, 2010)

^ OOS for a while now. Just as I got some funds together too


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 9, 2010)

> ^ OOS for a while now. Just as I got some funds together too


Got to wait a couple of more days Dub sit on the money right now till the 10th. 
I'm going to wait till then and grab me a couple more.


----------



## popswala (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I pulled the trigger. So I'm finally lookin at a newer card in a few days. That should help me out in folding. Lookin at gettin bigger runs and higher ppd. How much are those 460s gettin anyways? I got the superclock. I sooo can't freakin wait.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Hello



eeeh hi


----------



## Feänor (Nov 9, 2010)

popswala said:


> Well I pulled the trigger. So I'm finally lookin at a newer card in a few days. That should help me out in folding. Lookin at gettin bigger runs and higher ppd. How much are those 460s gettin anyways? I got the superclock. I sooo can't freakin wait.



Got my evga standard edition gtx 460 to 900/1800@1.162. Doing around 15000 ppd on 9xx wu. Cannot speak for the 611s, as i've only got 9xx from the day it started folding. Actually (almost) as good as a oced 920 in terms of pph. Quite outstanding if you ask...


----------



## popswala (Nov 10, 2010)

j/w, is there any diff setup or anything for folding on the 460? I'm coming from dual 250's. I figure I'll have to edit the client in fahmon. I did get that tracker v2 Buck Nasty mentioned. I like the layout better. Also any tricks or config's to get the most out of the 460?

Thanks


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2010)

Get yourself the msi afterburner and kumbustor. Oc that beast to the temp limit your confortable with (the frequency add a little heat, but the voltage A LOT more!). Test every increase with kombustor. Install all the cuda drivers (display, sdk, toolkit), install gpu tracker, configure it (smp, auto-detect gpu, personal info and passkey) and wacth the ppd. You can even configure the tracker  to stop when you start gaming...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 10, 2010)

One of my i7 rigs is down along with 2 GTX460's. I can't figure what is wrong with them until this weekend. Symptoms are posted here:

 CPU, Motherboard, or Graphics Card??


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the only way to be sure would be to test everything individually. But it's VERY long and you have to have all the spare and proven good parts. So i would start by running the rig with one card and the other. See what happen. If the two card give the same behavior, then try running a proven card with the mobo/cpu. See if it passes all stability test (i'd suggest intel burn test). Chage the mobo or cpu to test each one. If everything works separately, then god really don't like you...:shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2010)

F@H hardware alert:
We recently talked about the GT430 as a value F@H card and I objected to the $80 price tag.  Well... Newegg.com has the GIGABYTE GV-N430OC-1GL GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Video Card for $75, free shipping and a $15 rebate bringing the price to $60.  That's more like it.  From one of the reviewers at Newegg: 





> My card hit 825/1650/1000 easily... YMMV
> Runs folding at home very efficiently and uses a maximum of 55 watts. I'm currently making 10,900 ppd with the current crop of 925 point work units, and 9,500 ppd with the current crop of 912 point work units.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2010)

If someone  could grab a GTS 450 @ $100 or that 430 as a replacement for a GTS 250 which would be the best option? Im liking the LOW power usage, but the difference in price makes me stay with the GTS.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're into power consumption,then the gt 430 is for you. Around 55-60w of power to do a little more than a gts 250 with 2000 shaders (5000 vs 6500 ppd at 783/2000 and 785/1570 respectively) is quite an achievement.

Search well around you, i've got my zotac gt 430 for 50$ shipped...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> F@H hardware alert:
> We recently talked about the GT430 as a value F@H card and I objected to the $80 price tag.  Well... Newegg.com has the GIGABYTE GV-N430OC-1GL GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Video Card for $75, free shipping and a $15 rebate bringing the price to $60.  That's more like it.  From one of the reviewers at Newegg:


Wow....that's simply remarkable!!!! 

Folding king for PPD/$?


theonedub said:


> If someone  could grab a GTS 450 @ $100 or that 430 as a replacement for a GTS 250 which would be the best option? Im liking the LOW power usage, but the difference in price makes me stay with the GTS.



How many slots do you have?

I'd get a pair of GT430s if you have 2 slots, but if you only have 1, go for a GTS450


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2010)

GT430 for HTPC, GTS450 otherwise?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember that the 912/925 work units are a GPU-3 *Beta* work unit and may be phased out at any time for the 611's or something worse. I am planning my farm for the tougher work so obsolescence arrives farther down the line.


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

Not been on this side of town in a few days. Just noticed this.. am I seeing this right? 7202 and 1298 WU for GPU3?







EDIT: Just noticed the 7202 WU's load my 460's about 15C higher than normal


----------



## headshot119 (Nov 10, 2010)

Would a PPD of a GT430 be bottle necked by an AMD 6000+?

I can hopefully get a 24/7 rig going sometime, and looking for a couple of GPUs to fold on, though I may upgrade the processor to a Phenom2 X2 or X4.


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> Would a PPD of a GT430 be bottle necked by and AMD 6000+?
> 
> I can hopefully get a 24/7 rig going sometime, and looking for a couple of GPUs to fold on, though I may upgrade the processor to a Phenom2 X2 or X4.



That should still be fine. It may have a relatively higher CPU use, but it shouldn't affect PPD.


----------



## headshot119 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds good, how much power does a 430 use?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Not been on this side of town in a few days. Just noticed this.. am I seeing this right? 7202 and 1298 WU for GPU3?
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed the 7202 WU's load my 460's about 15C higher than normal



Yes, you are seeing right.  How's the load on the CPU?  Everyone take a look at this link.  You might want to turn -advmethods off for the lower end cards, which I would take to be the GTS450 and below. Maybe the GF100 cards will shine with these. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16668&p=165634&hilit=p6800#p165634



headshot119 said:


> Would a PPD of a GT430 be bottle necked by and AMD 6000+?



Wouldn't think so.  Buck runs 4 GTX460's on a Phenom 9850.

An OC'c GT430 takes less than 60 watts under load.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Buck runs 4 GTX460's on a Phenom 9850.*



Yeah, at 70% cpu usage on all 4 cores vs GPU2 on the same configuration at 15% usage.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, you are seeing right.  How's the load on the CPU?  Everyone take a look at this link.  You might want to turn -advmethods off for the lower end cards, which I would take to be the GTS450 and below. Maybe the GF100 cards will shine with these. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16668&p=165634&hilit=p6800#p165634
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got a 7202WU. Looks like it uses less CPU then the other WUs, although they run HOT. I turned my fan to 100% to get temps at 80-81, 82% keeps it at 89-90C and its cold in this room


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How's the load on the CPU?



On the 480/i7 it shows almost no use except maybe a few 10% spikes. On the 2x460/i7 it shows about 10% constant CPU use with less spikes. It actually seems like it uses a lot lower CPU use than the 9XX and 6XX WU's. That sould be good for my WCG production 

Will monitor my WCG ppd a few days to see how much these new GPU3 WU's really use the CPU time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys,

GT 240 is online. Little is better than nothing.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> GT 240 is online. Little is better than nothing.



My old one could do 3-4K and was limited by Palit's hardlimit on OC . Get a good OC and it should do really nicely


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> GT 240 is online. Little is better than nothing.



Sure thing....that it certainly is!  

So you're @ ~25k now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure thing....that it certainly is!
> 
> So you're @ ~25k now?



About, did 22k yesterday.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 11, 2010)

Got new kind of gpu3 wu. The 1298 ones. My gtx 460 ppd dropped from 15000 to 9100 and the gt 430 7000 to 3500. 40% and 50% drop, with a 4-5% less cpu usage. I hope they get to retain a bit of the huge beta ppd when they'll stabilize the client...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Got new kind of gpu3 wu. The 1298 ones. My gtx 460 ppd dropped from 15000 to 9100 and the gt 430 7000 to 3500. 40% and 50% drop, with a 4-5% less cpu usage. I hope they get to retain a bit of the huge beta ppd when they'll stabilize the client...


You should be able to remove the -advmethods flag and possible avoid these work units.


----------



## popswala (Nov 11, 2010)

"uuuuuuuuug" darn it. I'm supposed to be getting my new gpu tomorrow but just realized its a holiday so no mail. Gotta wait another day. I have very little patience. I've been trying to keep busy to help the day go by faster lol.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

These new 7202 WU's really heat up graphics cards. Sorry but going to take my 480 off folding until I can get the aftermarket cooler on payday. Fan is at 100% in a nicely cooled FT02 in cold room but still hitting 95C. 24/7 is asking too much of it atm.

With the new cooler I may even get to OC though  The two 460's are staying on 72C each is not as bad.


EDIT: Maybe not.. if these are just -advmethods WU's only then I'll just remove the flag instead.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2010)

When I was running the GPU3 client without advmethods set all I got were 611WUs, which also ran hot. So if you get rid of the flag you may get reamed with 611s while saying goodbye to 912s, 925s, and these new 1k and 7k projects too. The 611s do run a little cooler than these new bigboys, but only by 5-8C from what I see.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> When I was running the GPU3 client without advmethods set all I got were 611WUs, which also ran hot. So if you get rid of the flag you may get reamed with 611s while saying goodbye to 912s, 925s, and these new 1k and 7k projects too. The 611s do run a little cooler than these new bigboys, but only by 5-8C from what I see.



611's are fine, 480 seems to do 14K on whatever WU it does. And 5-8C drop is good, I can keep it on 24/7 like that. The big boys will need to wait for the big cooler.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm with you, the 470 and 480 seem to run the same PPD across all projects- which is great  The only thing that seems to vary is temps. 

I wanted to pick up a nice triple slot cooler but my case is too small  Post up pics of your card with your new cooler if you get a chance though please


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

Won't have the new cooler till end of month. But yeah will post pics. Will be interesting mix having black, silver, green and blue all in one case


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is there any bonus for the new wu's.  I've been folding two since 3:30pm cst and I still have an ETA of 8 hours.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Is there any bonus for the new wu's.  I've been folding two since 3:30pm cst and I still have an ETA of 8 hours.



Man, that sounds too much like a math problem. "If Hertz9753 posts at 9:56PM PST that he has been working on a WU since 3:30PM CST and has 8 hours left to go, how long will he have worked on the WU?"  Good thing I don't have to deal with different days too.

Folding Forum makes no mention of a bonus, Pavlov.  You think you should get something extra just because it takes more time than what you're used to?  j/k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys my 3rd rig only lasted an hour before the HDD failed.  I'll keep you'll posted on the situation.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 11, 2010)

I've managed to find a home for my folding computers at a friends apt where he doesn't have to pay for electricity so I'm setting them up after a much longer than expected hiatus.  Is there a better client than the GPU2 for the nvidia 8 series cards?  Also, what's the deal with getting nailed exclusively with the 494 pointers!?

Edit:  Also not a big deal but why does my sig say I have 5 mill instead of 6 million points?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I've managed to find a home for my folding computers at a friends apt where he doesn't have to pay for electricity so I'm setting them up after a much longer than expected hiatus.  Is there a better client than the GPU2 for the nvidia 8 series cards?  Also, what's the deal with getting nailed exclusively with the 494 pointers!?
> 
> Edit:  Also not a big deal but why does my sig say I have 5 mill instead of 6 million points?



Welcome back! 
You want to run GPU2 on the 8 series cards - gets the most points.
494's seem to be the only thing available for the last 6 days. (check my stats for proof)
The badges skip some levels, I know it does at 3 million.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back!
> You want to run GPU2 on the 8 series cards - gets the most points.
> 494's seem to be the only thing available for the last 6 days. (check my stats for proof)
> The badges skip some levels, I know it does at 3 million.



I'm not 100% sure but these were the only badges I could find. If someone has another version then please post it.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2010)

There is a 10million badge too, but I think other than that that is all of them.

hmm a little searching says there is a 25million and 50million badge as well. I would check to see, but everyone with those numbers are 25k+ producers and have the Crazy badge instead


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah I never noticed before since I had the crazy badge.  Guess I could have paid more attention.  I've been thinking about selling off my 8800GT's on ebay since they are still going for around $60 each and maybe pick up a 460GTX in their place.  I'm trying not to spend much though since my better half lost her job so I'm covering mortgage and bills by myself.  However, free power means I'm gonna have a new place to run my boxes 24/7.  The poor dude has no idea how loud they are...

Edit:  Sorry to keep posting but do you still get more PPD with the CPU with VMware or has the SMP client improved for windows?


----------



## popswala (Nov 11, 2010)

yeaaa, mail came today. I finally got my 460. Its sooo puuurdy. I'm gonna get up and folding in a few hrs on it. Gotta have lunch and then run some tests and benches to push this beast. I'm not going the limit but its going somewhere comfortable.

techpower up up and awaaaaay


----------



## popswala (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally got her up and running. 15k+ ppd sure looks nice. Any way of getting bigger wu's?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 12, 2010)

popswala said:


> Finally got her up and running. 15k+ ppd sure looks nice. Any way of getting bigger wu's?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/First run on 460.png



-advmethods flag.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Edit:  Sorry to keep posting but do you still get more PPD with the CPU with VMware or has the SMP client improved for windows?



SMP client has improved.  You'll find it at the bottom of this page.  I don't know of anyone still using vmware.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> SMP client has improved.  You'll find it at the bottom of this page.  I don't know of anyone still using vmware.


NastyHabits is correct. The SMP2 client has been optimized for window, so no more VM needed. You can also cut the ram needed in half.

Off Topic: BTW Nice upload today Gary!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2010)

Speaking of Updates......






Nice one Fits


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> NastyHabits is correct. The SMP2 client has been optimized for window, so no more VM needed. You can also cut the ram needed in half.
> 
> Off Topic: BTW Nice upload today Gary!



Thanks Buck.  I'm hoping to hit 100K today.  I've even enlisted my 4850 in the effort.  Looks like another big day for TPU.

Also, I'm glad to see Beertintedgoggles back in the game.


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

hmm, My ppd's been dropping since I added that advmethod flag. I went from 15k+ down to 4k+. Is something wrong here?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

popswala said:


> hmm, My ppd's been dropping since I added that advmethod flag. I went from 15k+ down to 4k+. Is something wrong here?



screen shot would help!


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

popswala said:


> hmm, My ppd's been dropping since I added that advmethod flag. I went from 15k+ down to 4k+. Is something wrong here?



What WU's is it working on? I was getting 10K+ instead of 14K+ with my 460's, so 4K+ is way off. I've already taken the -adv flag off for now because it runs my GPU's too hot atm.


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

Mines running pretty cool at 47c at 99% load. better then my 250's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

try restarting both client and the monitor


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

are you running stock or did you oc the card? Reason i ask noticed you failed one wu


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

It's looking the same as mine when it got it's first WU of the P6800 and P6811 kind. I'd let it run for a little longer and see if it changes. Other than what everone's already suggestd don't know what else you can do.


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

Heres a pic of with the oc






[/IMG]


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2010)

Those 1298 units are supposed to really suck for ppd... but not that bad.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

your core clock isn't stable... shouldn't be getting all those spike in your load... it lowered your core clock to 405 is one problem... ya need to find a stable oc restart the client if your core doesn't come back up reboot and start low and work your way up... check it prob dropped your shader clock too


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> your core clock isn't stable... Shouldn't be getting all those spike in your load... It lowered your core clock to 405 is one problem... Ya need to find a stable oc restart the client if your core doesn't come back up reboot and start low and work your way up... Check it prob dropped your shader clock too



eagle eye!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

it's A LOT easier with pictures lol


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'll mess with the oc some more. The shader clock is was down also. Whats some decent clocks ppl are gettin on the 460? Might give me a base to work around.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

try bumping up the voltage to 1.0


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2010)

running mine stock now was having a memory problem that i'm trying to isolate between my gpu's or my ram i was running @ stock vlts. 860 core and 1720 shaders... if you up vlts be careful watch temps and chk stability!


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

popswala said:


> Thanks. I'll mess with the oc some more. The shader clock is was down also. Whats some decent clocks ppl are gettin on the 460? Might give me a base to work around.



I'm on 800 core, very little compared to what they're capable of. But since they run in a dedicated computer without screen I rather they be stable. I'd imagine 850 would be the sweepspot for F@H. Have a quick read through the link below:

http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-8-30+nvidia-geforce-gtx460-1gb.php


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

if someone has too much money

then they should grab a pair of 580s  

that is just insane for 611


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2010)

That is pretty nice, are those stock clocks?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

didnt read it all http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0-311+further-information-about-the-gtx580.php


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2010)

popswala said:


> Thanks. I'll mess with the oc some more. The shader clock is was down also. Whats some decent clocks ppl are gettin on the 460? Might give me a base to work around.



Were you running F@H at that time? My card will go all the way down to 300 core if it's idle. If you were running F@H, looks like you had a driver crash at some point. My card works after a driver crash, but at reduced clocks.

@Gary
Those spikes you're seeing are GPU usage, not clocks. Some work units load the core on and off like that to help temps.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2010)

Havent seen any GPU3 units cycle usage like that, not since GPU2 1888WUs have I seen cycling. The one thing that I have noticed is that _any activity_ like loading up a picture heavy website causes the usage to spike, even my anti virus jams it up like that. I don't know if its just me, but it never did that on my 275 and doesnt do it on my 250.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2010)

Gotta show this:




My 2 9600GSO's have done 105 494WU's in a row!  The 8800GT was just lucky, I guess.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2010)

110 and counting..

Hardware Alert:  Today is Newegg's last day for the 10% discount on video cards with promo EMCZZYR24.

If you don't like MIR's, just skip the rest of this post
Might I suggest the following, with an eye on the new BIG WU's?  The MSI N460GTX Twin Frozr II SOC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card can be had for $185*.9+4S&H(170.5)-30MIR=$140.50  One of the feedbacks noted that the card used to be $20 cheaper before they added the free? Hawk 2 game.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, super price on that GTX460!

AR less than many GTS450s!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 12, 2010)

I awoke this morning and noticed that all my fermi's had one failure. After a little investigating this is what I found.


```
[17:21:04] *------------------------------*
[17:21:04] Folding@Home GPU Core
[COLOR="Red"][B][17:21:04] Version 2.11 (Fri Nov 5 12:50:40 PDT 2010)[/B][/COLOR]
[17:21:04] 
[17:21:04] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[17:21:04] Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
[17:21:04] Core      : x=15
[17:21:04]  Window's signal control handler registered.
[17:21:04] Preparing to commence simulation
[17:21:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[17:21:04] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_07.ckp
[17:21:04] - Created dyn
[17:21:04] - Files status OK
[17:21:04] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[COLOR="Red"][B][17:21:04] Need version 214
[17:21:04] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[17:21:04] 
[17:21:04] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED[/B][/COLOR]
[17:21:08] CoreStatus = 6E (110)
[17:21:08] + Core out of date. Auto updating...
[17:21:08] - Attempting to download new core...
[17:21:08] + Downloading new core: FahCore_15.exe
[17:21:08] Downloading core (/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah from www.stanford.edu)
[17:21:08] Initial: AFDE; + 10240 bytes downloaded
~
[17:21:10] Initial: 3DB5; + 1423124 bytes downloaded
[17:21:10] Verifying core Core_15.fah...
[17:21:10] Signature is VALID
[17:21:10] 
[17:21:10] Trying to unzip core FahCore_15.exe
[17:21:11] Decompressed FahCore_15.exe (3903488 bytes) successfully
[17:21:16] + Core successfully engaged
[17:21:21] 
[17:21:21] + Processing work unit
[17:21:21] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[17:21:21] Core found.
[17:21:21] Working on queue slot 07 [November 12 17:21:21 UTC]
[17:21:21] + Working ...
[17:21:21] - Calling '.\FahCore_15.exe -dir work/ -suffix 07 -nice 19 -priority 96 -checkpoint 5 -verbose -lifeline 3412 -version 640'

[17:21:21] 
[17:21:21] *------------------------------*
[17:21:21] Folding@Home GPU Core
[17:21:21] Version 2.14 (Thu Nov 11 10:05:53 PST 2010)
```


They threw an error to update the core version to 214.

[17:21:04] Need version 214
[17:21:04] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[17:21:04] 
[17:21:04] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, msgclb, for that information.  Should answer a lot of what the... questions.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

> [17:21:04] Need version 214
> [17:21:04] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
> [17:21:04]
> [17:21:04] Folding@home Core Shutdown: CORE_OUTDATED



Checked all of mine and they updated fine to Core_15 this morning. Version 214

Edit my 480 had one failure this morning...


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys are lucky. I got 0 complete / 5 fails after a sys restart last night. I'm still doing that 1298 and only gettin 5k+ ppd on the 460 oc'ed.

It kinda fluctuates around some. I have no clue why. Now its showing 11k+. It'll change again in a few.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

5k PPD?  That's incredible :shadedshu

The worst I've ever seen on a GTX460 is ~8.5k PPD


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

> You guys are lucky. I got 0 complete / 5 fails after a sys restart last night. I'm still doing that 1298 and only gettin 5k+ ppd on the 460 oc'ed.


I had one failure and now it seems to be doing ok.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with the 1298 yet...


The 480 is the only fermi card that had a failure so far.

popswala what is your OC speeds now.

You need to start dropping your OC until the load gets back to 100%. Sounds like the OC is to high.


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

860/1720/2000 voltage mV1000


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

> 860/1720/2000 voltage mV1000


No way I can get that high without more volts than the 1.0 you are set at..
Here is my 480GTX, I can get a shot of my 460's later today. My 450GTS is only capable of doing those speeds and the volts are a lot higher.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

*Gtx460*

Here is one of my 460's speeds.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> No way I can get that high without more volts than the 1.0 you are set at..



Agreed.  The best I can do on stock volts is 840 core on my EVGA 460.  Anything higher and it starts artifacting like crazy.

1298?  Something to look forward to when I get home?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

> 1298? Something to look forward to when I get home?


No they are hell Nasty. brings a lot of my cards down to their knees


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

*Asus GTX460*

UPS just dropped this off. Need to make a Radio shack run and get some parts to get this folding.


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Going to be down in production for a few days possibly because my dedicated cruncher/folder is constantly crashing even if I set it to stock clocks  

The 480 from main rig should still keep going at least 16hr a day though.


----------



## popswala (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys make me sooo  I finally got ahold of 1 460 after running duals 250's for some time now. I feel soo far behind. If only I could get ahold of another 460.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> UPS just dropped this off. Need to make a Radio shack run and get some parts to get this folding.



I've got one that was delivered yesterday, but is not running yet. I will bring a GTX460 and a GTX260 online tonight. I will also dump 2 -bigadv WU's tommorow sometime. Keep pushing guy's as HWC is gaining some steam!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 12, 2010)

sanity check, 

i havent been around much to monitor these machines. 

look ok?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 12, 2010)

We are being bombbarded by the 1298's my 480 and 470's are the only one's that can hold their ground on those WU's. The 460's and 450's all have lost about 3,000 to 5,000 PPD on them per card.
Hope they run out of them soon.
Yes Fit's those are good numbers, keep up the good work......


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2010)

Drool over your TPF Fits.....That thing should finish it in 48 hours.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Drool over your TPF Fits.....That thing should finish it in 48 hours.



And that's with only 14 cores folding the -bigadv. So far the WU will be worth 97K and it took 31hrs for the P2686. I'd love to see the damage from all cores on a -bigadv Super nice rig there Fits and a great job folding for the team!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2010)

Makes me wonder what kind of TPF a -smp 16 do


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 13, 2010)

wonder what my 24s are doing...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> UPS just dropped this off. Need to make a Radio shack run and get some parts to get this folding.





BUCK NASTY said:


> I've got one that was delivered yesterday, but is not running yet. I will bring a GTX460 and a GTX260 online tonight. I will also dump 2 -bigadv WU's tommorow sometime. Keep pushing guy's as HWC is gaining some steam!


You have cards not folding? :shadedshu

JK, you do an amazing job! 


Fitseries3 said:


> sanity check,
> 
> i havent been around much to monitor these machines.
> 
> ...



Super OK Fits!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

> You have cards not folding?


Yes I still have a zotac 460 I need to build a home for.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Yes I still have a zotac 460 I need to build a home for.


Is that the Zotac 460 without the heatpipes on Newegg?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2010)

can everyone fold for garyinhere for one day,he is going through a rough patch in life


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

> Is that the Zotac 460 without the heatpipes on Newegg?


You mean this
ZOTAC ZT-40404-10P SYNERGY GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi)...
Then yes that's the one...
Got a core i3 540 and the zotac I'm putting together tonight.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 13, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> can everyone fold for garyinhere for one day,he is going through a rough patch in life



no that's okay i like doing my own work a$$


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> You mean this
> ZOTAC ZT-40404-10P SYNERGY GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi)...
> Then yes that's the one...
> Got a core i3 540 and the zotac I'm putting together tonight.



That's cool! 

Maybe give WCG a shot with that i3?  Duals aren't so great for SMP (at least from my experience) and we'd love to see another member in our WCG team


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

> Maybe give WCG a shot with that i3? Duals aren't so great for SMP (at least from my experience) and we'd love to see another member in our WCG team


This is the second one, wife is using the first one and folding on it, she hasn't figured that out yet....


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ lol. I thought bout doin that to my wife's when I ever get hers back up and running.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2010)

seems like the 450 is gonna be even cheaper, 

i just saw this http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=617361 danish stie, so price si bad

but its around 40$ cheaper than the 1gb version, so that would be a very nice budget folding card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

If it goes as planned, I'll have two 250's coming online soon.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

*All Amd X6*

Got another one folding Evga460.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

added this one also, Zotac460 & GTX480 & SMP..


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

does that v2 tracker run itself seperate? i.e. hfm is running and shows progress then open tracker later and it doesn't show same progress but looks as its running its own thing separate. Kinda like running 2 projects/smp on same card/cpu. if that makes sense. lol


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

The tracker is a different program than HFM and SMP is the cpu folding. I don't run them both, I switched them all to the tracker V2 because it's so easy to set them up with the tracker program.


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm gonna switch over to it after projects done. I got a lil tinkering to do with my oc since its not showing info right. Its showing core clock 405 when its oc'ed to 860. It was higher yesterday.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

I would back off on the OC and see if that changes. I think that fermi cards will throttle back if you have the OC set to high. Not sure on that maybe somebody on here that knows more can tell me if I'm right or not...

Also you can't have tracker running and a different folding@home client @ the same time. You have to either use the tracker V2 program or the folding@home client not both.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 13, 2010)

From Guru3D:



> Anything higher would either create instability after a while or again that NV SAFE sentinel kicking in and downclocking the card to 400 MHz. NVIDIA's SAFE sentinel  is activated in case of a thermal issue, hardware stability issue (GPU issue is detected and recovered) or if the GPU load is not too high and it is safe to downclock (power saving)


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright. I'm now using tracker. In evga precision and msi ab, it still shows gpu1 core clock at 405. I reset to default 763.

I guess I could open her up and check thermal. I normally do and redo everything. Was just to anxious to start using it.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

I wonder if you Can turn the power saver off?


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

I wana guess since my clock is showing 405. That's prob why my ppd is just a lil over 5k.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes my guess also, that's Why I asked You to try turning it back some and see if that usage goes up


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

usage does show 99%. tracker is showing progress. but ppd is low and core & shader clock show half of set default speeds.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

Screen shot please


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 13, 2010)

pretty sure you're running unstable 3d clocks so it's knocking you down to 2d clocks


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't mind the big flucs on usage. thats from opening and using fox.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 13, 2010)

Dont use Precision and Afterburner, thats two programs meant for the same purpose. The NV sentinel will not disable until you reboot (at least in my exp), so reboot, leave everything closed but the F@H app and Afterburner and see if the clocks are right. If they are watch and see if they downclock while folding.


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll try that. brb


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2010)

Had that same problem last night with my EVGA GTX460, drop down to stock clocks and see if you get the PPD it's suppose to get.


----------



## popswala (Nov 13, 2010)

Finally showing stock. waiting for everything to load to see if ppd went up.

Thats kinda lame that I can't change clocks on fly. Have to restart and wait for load. arrrg


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wondering about some PPD scores. I started folding again yesterday on my new 9600GT:

353wu = 3,696 PPD
494wu = 2,974 PPD
587wu = 3,559 PPD

That's taken from logs over the past 24hours.

Edit, Screenshot:
http://img.techpowerup.org/101115/Untitled342.jpg

Also, what exactly is SMP? Been awhile since i folded


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Also, what exactly is SMP? Been awhile since i folded



Uses the power of multicore CPU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just wondering about some PPD scores. I started folding again yesterday on my new 9600GT:
> 
> 353wu = 3,696 PPD
> 494wu = 2,974 PPD
> ...


That's a good bit nicer than my 9600GT did 

If you want to give SMP a shot, there's a guide I wrote in the Folding section here


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2010)

If you didn't see it, Buck has an interesting thread started for those of us who are concerned about power consumption.  Power Consumption thread  I don't want to step on any toes, but I did a little number crunching on the first card that was posted, the EVGA GTX460/768.  The OC applied results in a 26% increase in PPD, _but_ a 43% increase in power.  Still, 110 watts for almost 16K is impressive.  
Buck, the only potential problem that I could see with your testing method is if you use different PSU's with different efficiency.  Also, what is the PSU's ratings?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you didn't see it, Buck has an interesting thread started for those of us who are concerned about power consumption.  Power Consumption thread  I don't want to step on any toes, but I did a little number crunching on the first card that was posted, the EVGA GTX460/768.  The OC applied results in a 26% increase in PPD, _but_ a 43% increase in power.  Still, 110 watts for almost 16K is impressive.
> Buck, the only potential problem that I could see with your testing method is if you use different PSU's with different efficiency.  Also, what is the PSU's ratings?



I'm also curious about one thing,  did you increase the voltage to get 900 core?  I have that same card and can't get over 840 with stock voltage.  It would be interesting to see what difference increasing the voltage makes.  

At any rate, I ordered a kill-a-watt meter and will be doing some comparisons myself.  I'll let you know the results.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm also curious about one thing,  *did you increase the voltage to get 900 core?*  I have that same card and can't get over 840 with stock voltage.  It would be interesting to see what difference increasing the voltage makes.
> 
> At any rate, I ordered a kill-a-watt meter and will be doing some comparisons myself.  I'll let you know the results.



Yes he did. He wrote that he used 1.05 V up from 1.00 V.

16000 PPD for 110 W is good but 66000 PPD for 280 W is better. You can't beat -bigadv on a hex. I'm on my way home now so expect some better numbers from me soon.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anyone that is doing -bigadv caught one of the newer WU's (P6900)? It's new, runs cooler, and very generous on points

See discussion about it HERE

Was lucky to catch one:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2010)

working on one now...


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Has anyone that is doing -bigadv caught one of the newer WU's (P6900)? It's new, runs cooler, and very generous on points
> 
> See discussion about it HERE
> 
> ...



No.  But I have a P6800, AKA a 1298.  A really swell -2500 PPD on a 460.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2010)

No, got a 2684. Hmm maybe I have more luck on my other rig. 

Edit:

Nope same thing there.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> working on one now...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101116/Capture170.jpg


Wow 

Simply astonishing!

This is 14 threads, right?


NastyHabits said:


> No.  But I have a P6800, AKA a 1298.  A really swell -2500 PPD on a 460.



Negative PPD?  That's a first


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Negative PPD?  That's a first



Yes.  I'm special.  Actually I meant 2500 less than on a 9xx WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ohhh.  So that's actually like ~12k PPD then?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Ohhh.  So that's actually like ~12k PPD then?



You got it.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 16, 2010)

Apparently, i need a pass key for SMP?

Edit: Found and added the Passkey. Still the same points however, that seem right?

Also, is this right?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Found and added the Passkey. Still the same points however, that seem right?



Run HFM.net and you will see the credit points which has the bonus added to it

On a side note, we got hit with some strong winds last night and this morning (a small earthquake as well IIRC) so my PPD will take a hit today. Had a couple of restarts last night due to power outages so I when ahead and shut them down. They're back on now but my -bigadv WUs will probably take the biggest hit


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2010)

I was out of town for the day and we had bad weather blow thru, so I shut down all my heat producing rigs(mostly GPU's) because the windows were closed. Back home now and everything back up and running. Got two p2686 and one p2684 on the -bigadv machines.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

K I just joined you guys on the ground of EVGA has $ponsors, and Kyle Bennet is a dick.

ATM 17-80k PPD depending on how hot it is, and how many machines I want turning my house into a dry sauna.

Also SMP passkey wtf is that , I'm rather new to the GPU tracker v2.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> K I just joined you guys on the ground of EVGA has $ponsors, and Kyle Bennet is a dick.
> 
> ATM 17-80k PPD depending on how hot it is, and how many machines I want turning my house into a dry sauna.
> 
> Also SMP passkey wtf is that , I'm rather new to the GPU tracker v2.



Wow, sweet!!!

To get bonus points on the SMP client, you'll need a passkey.  You'll need to request one from Stanford, and then complete 10 SMP WUs with it, and then you'll start getting pretty sweet bonuses.

Shoot me a PM if you need any help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> K I just joined you guys on the ground of EVGA has $ponsors, and Kyle Bennet is a dick.
> 
> ATM 17-80k PPD depending on how hot it is, and how many machines I want turning my house into a dry sauna.
> 
> Also SMP passkey wtf is that , I'm rather new to the GPU tracker v2.



Welcome!

The passkey for SMP is for a.)bonuses and b.)required for -bigadv.  If you want to know more and to get your passkey, go here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, sweet!!!
> 
> To get bonus points on the SMP client, you'll need a passkey.  You'll need to request one from Stanford, and then complete 10 SMP WUs with it, and then you'll start getting pretty sweet bonuses.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you need any help



I will almost for surre take you up on that offer for help once I decide it's quitin time, which shouldn't be too long, it's 1 PM, and I've been up and working since 3.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The passkey for SMP is for a.)bonuses and b.)required for -bigadv.  If you want to know more and to get your passkey, go here.




Okay wonderful, thanks for the help, I will for sure be looking into that.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 17, 2010)

Umm, silly question but would there be any reason for my folding badge to vanish? As far as I can see been submitting work with no issues.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 17, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Umm, silly question but would there be any reason for my folding badge to vanish? As far as I can see been submitting work with no issues.



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=King_Wookie50711
shows you haven't put up any points since the 9th?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Umm, silly question but would there be any reason for my folding badge to vanish? As far as I can see been submitting work with no issues.



Did you happen to switch over to fahtracker?  You have to input your info or it will Fold for fahtracker's author and team.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

Seems I figured out the passkey hoopla, now folding at roughly 35 k PPD, for now we will see the PPD will likely double, as it continues to cool down so I can run them 24/7 and not be nagged into turning them off, because it's "too hot".


----------



## theonedub (Nov 18, 2010)

Any one else having issues with the 72XX WUs on GPU3 with advmethods? I had 2 of these large WUs EUE on me which is unusual. Ive only failed once other one before. No changes have been made to my clocks and I've been running the fan @ 100% just to make sure it wasn't heat related. Im stumped.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Seems I figured out the passkey hoopla, now folding at roughly 35 k PPD, for now we will see the PPD will likely double, as it continues to cool down so I can run them 24/7 and not be nagged into turning them off, because it's "too hot".


Thanks for stepping up for the team [H]@RD5TUFF. Let me know if you have any technical issues.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks for stepping up for the team [H]@RD5TUFF. Let me know if you have any technical issues.



No worries.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Any one else having issues with the 72XX WUs on GPU3 with advmethods? I had 2 of these large WUs EUE on me which is unusual. Ive only failed once other one before. No changes have been made to my clocks and I've been running the fan @ 100% just to make sure it wasn't heat related. Im stumped.



You are not alone. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16675

In short - don't OC your Fermi if you want to do the 6811.

My 450 and 460 NAN's them and so far I have not completed one. After 5-6 fails I removed -advmethods and is now "blessed" with the 6800's.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you happen to switch over to fahtracker?  You have to input your info or it will Fold for fahtracker's author and team.



Have my name and team code setup on fahtracker. Have I missed something? Thought the passkey was only for the big whoppers.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Has anyone that is doing -bigadv caught one of the newer WU's (P6900)? It's new, runs cooler, and very generous on points
> 
> See discussion about it HERE
> 
> ...



Just got one but only completed 1% so it is to early to say if it faster then the 2692´s but it is a big step up from the 2684 that I/my CPU just completed. Something like double up in PPD.  Pie here I come.

Edit: 14 % now and 2686/92 did better at same settings. Not complaining, 60 KPPD is still good.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 18, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Have my name and team code setup on fahtracker. Have I missed something? Thought the passkey was only for the big whoppers.



EOC shows that you've got points!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2010)

*$40 XFX GT 240 after MIR*

Hardware alert (US/CA(out of stock)):
$40 MIR warning!
XFX GT240XYHFC GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card for $80 with free shipping minus a $40 MIR. It's _not_ a single slot cooler, BTW.  Good F@H review here. And for anyone who's going to ask, the GT430 is better.  Both have 96 shaders though.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, I see my first stats registering. 
Thx for the help guys. At least now I'm contributing.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hardware alert (US/CA(out of stock)):
> $40 MIR warning!
> XFX GT240XYHFC GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card for $80 with free shipping minus a $40 MIR. It's _not_ a single slot cooler, BTW.  Good F@H review here. And for anyone who's going to ask, the GT430 is better.  Both have 96 shaders though.



How much would it cost to get two of them (card only) to the UK?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hardware alert (US/CA(out of stock)):
> $40 MIR warning!
> XFX GT240XYHFC GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card for $80 with free shipping minus a $40 MIR. It's _not_ a single slot cooler, BTW.  Good F@H review here. And for anyone who's going to ask, the GT430 is better.  Both have 96 shaders though.



40 dollars for 5k PPD, is not too shabby.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 18, 2010)

Getting 14,000 PPD at those clocks for now.

on a 1298 WU I'm Pretty sure thats decent PPD for a GTX 470.

Quick question, Should I fear of really degrading my GTX 470 faster then hell folding and getting these temps.

Or should I go back to stock Clocks and just be happy withb 12,000PPD at 62c loads?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/Capture061.jpg
> Getting 14,000 PPD at those clocks for now.
> 
> on a 1298 WU I'm Pretty sure thats decent PPD for a GTX 470.
> ...



My air cooled 470 :






Stock voltage and between 13k to 13.7 k PPD depending on the WU, and the temp isn't too shabby.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> How much would it cost to get two of them (card only) to the UK?



I have no idea.  You do realize that they are not single slot cards, right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2010)

I have 2 rigs down today, but they should be back up tonight. I also lost a P2685 that was @ 94% due to power issues. Hopefully I will smooth this out now that the overclock is stable.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 2 rigs down today, but they should be back up tonight. I also lost a P2685 that was @ 94% due to power issues. Hopefully I will smooth this out now that the overclock is stable.



Aghh, I hate that!

I host lans at my house frequently 2-3 times a month, and I have blown all but 2 circuts in the house all at once and lost lord knows how many points.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have no idea.  You do realize that they are not single slot cards, right?



Yea, but i can space them. Just wanted 2x SingleSlot at the end of my board for better looks.

Edit.

Just for me 2x 8800GTS 640MB, to replace my 9600GT. 10k PPD? Here i come!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 19, 2010)

Got another MSI GTX460 768mb on it's way.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> should I go back to stock Clocks and just be happy withb 12,000PPD at 62c loads?



Depends on if you can take the heat. I fold the vanilla at very similar settings since they released, I have had no issues, other than a hot room


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Depends on if you can take the heat. I fold the vanilla at very similar settings since they released, I have had no issues, other than a hot room



Yeah, I will bumping up the clocks on mine as it gets colder I have 2 that are water cooled (clocks in my sig) and they run around 42-47 c depending on the room temp, for laughs I think I will set the machine up outside on a rather cold night, and see how much they cool down and how much I can push them.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/Capture061.jpg
> Getting 14,000 PPD at those clocks for now.
> 
> on a 1298 WU I'm Pretty sure thats decent PPD for a GTX 470.
> ...



Did the temps get any higher? (just looks like the clocks were recently applied looking at the graphs)

I dont think you will run into any problems, my card was seeing 82C constant on the 7k beta WUs and even saw 90C when they first came out and my fan profile was suited for 611s  Right now im at 752c/1727m @ 1.0v 82% fan with temps at 71C 14.2k PPD (same 1298WU).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got another MSI GTX460 768mb on it's way.



Grats on the pick up, was considering grabbing it, but I was thinking about it too long.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Did the temps get any higher? (just looks like the clocks were recently applied looking at the graphs)
> 
> I dont think you will run into any problems, my card was seeing 82C constant on the 7k beta WUs and even saw 90C when they first came out and my fan profile was suited for 611s  Right now im at 752c/1727m @ 1.0v 82% fan with temps at 71C 14.2k PPD (same 1298WU).



I decided to put the card back at stock clocks. 

and nope they leveled at 74c perfectly 

On a folding day, I turn the machine on, and just ramp the clocks if I feel like it


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2010)

^ Sounds great. Thanks for joining the team


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I decided to put the card back at stock clocks.
> 
> and nope they leveled at 74c perfectly
> 
> On a folding day, I turn the machine on, and just ramp the clocks if I feel like it



I'be been @ 680 core, 1360 shade, 1770 memory @ stock voltage for about 2 months now, and the highest temp I have seen was 71 c in a room around roughly 98 f and a temp outside of 114 f. ATM happily folding away @ 59c granted my temps will be better than most on air because of the HAF-X it sits in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got another MSI GTX460 768mb on it's way.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 19, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


>



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



While the rest of us want a farm, TeXBill is going for a ranch.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> While the rest of us want a farm, TeXBill is going for a ranch.



Give me time, I have 8 PC's capable of folding but only 2 do any real folding of any real scale. 1 is LAN machine that does 15-18 k PPD (running 24/7), one is main gaming machine capable of 31-35k PPD. The others are all other machines and laptops around the house and in the garage. I think within 10 months I will (want) to be doing 100k + PPD but we will see, it all depends on how much of it I can hide from my old lady.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 19, 2010)

> While the rest of us want a farm, TeXBill is going for a ranch.


Yep it's winter here so back to the ranch I go. I have the room to do it, so might as well do it while i can....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Yep it's winter here so back to the ranch I go. I have the room to do it, so might as well do it while i can....



The cattle drive must be um .. . . problematic . ...  . .. . never mind when it comes time for branding and castration . .  though if your married . .. kinda taken care of


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You are not alone. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16675
> 
> In short - don't OC your Fermi if you want to do the 6811.
> 
> My 450 and 460 NAN's them and so far I have not completed one. After 5-6 fails I removed -advmethods and is now "blessed" with the 6800's.



Missed your post before. I read through that thread and its looks like it is slightly problematic. I was able to get through quite a few of them before, but now not so much. I moved back to non beta units for now, hopefully by the time they become normal WUs they will have some of the kinks ironed out (and maybe I will have a new cooler on my card).


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 19, 2010)

> The cattle drive must be um .. . . problematic


No problems except finding a home for all of them. I got it covered so far... Moving a couple of more rigs to work in the server room. That way the elect. is on the State and not me
Also it's a whole lot cooler there with a backup generator also in case we lose power....
Cuts down on the noise and room in my home computer room.
Should work out pretty good.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Depends on if you can take the heat. I fold the vanilla at very similar settings since they released, I have had no issues, other than a hot room



I folded on my 470 all last night, max temp was 37º 

I'm climbing the ranks by the way people.  Once I get the CPU client up and running I'll be averaging 30k PPD.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2010)

I meant when it was on air She is chilly now with that swifty kit.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't mention it's sitting downstairs where the ambient temps are below 25ºC.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2010)

Quick question boys, what's better:

2x 8800GTS 640mb
or
1x GTX260 216sp with AC Accelero GTX280 installed.

Looking at PPD/Wattage. They're costing about the same


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, the PPD would be roughly similar on both.

And I'd estimate that the GTX260 would use a good ~30-35w less


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2010)

Those G80 cards are know to be power hogs so the single GTX260 should be similar in PPD if not more (just a little).


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd imagine a single GTX260 would take less power than dual 8800GTS.  Also, the 260 would have 24 more shaders than the two 8800GTS.  The only problem, I can't remember how far you can push the shaders on the 260's compared to the 8800GTS.  To see which would produce more PPD, take the number of shaders and multiply by the final clock speed you'll be running the shaders at (I know, common sense but you never know who has it and who doesn't).  Most Nvidia cards scale linearly with shaders x clock speed in regards to folding.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2010)

I was looking and found that the 8800GTS 640MB's drew 150w ish, so 300w total compared to the 131w of the GTX260?

Also, heat as a factor.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd be stunned if an 8800GTS G80 was much over 100w.....


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, really? Anyone know of any facts on this. Need to make a decision tonight


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Wow, really? Anyone know of any facts on this. Need to make a decision tonight



W1zzard didn't do his card only power draw back then.  It would take some digging to find an apples to apples comparison.  My vote is for the 260, especially if it's a 55nm version.  (not all 216's were)


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 19, 2010)

I would take a 260 over my dual overclocked 8800GS (which are identical to 8800GTS in regards to folding).  Mostly because I could fit another card beside it for even more shader goodness.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2010)

Know what, and some might hate me for this, but i'm gunna go the 8800GTS route. It's less hassle on my part and one other reason, looks.

The GTX260 has a red PCB and the AC Xtreme is the GTX280 version so it's too big and really doesn't match my build. The 8800GTS's will just make it look really beefy, lol. And you have to remember this is in my desk. So, it's always in my eye line 

Thanks for the comments guys. Reassured me about the consumption of these 8800GTS's. Thought they were going to be 300w+! lol.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

Took a big hit in points!!!!!!!!   @ my house they had elect. problems all day for several blocks around me.:shadedshu @ work they had to turn power off to upgrade the transformer so I only had one rig running for most of the day.:shadedshu Good thing is they finally got elect. back on to everything and all of the rigs are back to folding again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 20, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Took a big hit in points!!!!!!!!   @ my house they had elect. problems all day for several blocks around me.:shadedshu @ work they had to turn power off to upgrade the transformer so I only had one rig running for most of the day.:shadedshu Good thing is they finally got elect. back on to everything and all of the rigs are back to folding again.



I wonder why they had to upgrade the transformer?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I wonder why they had to upgrade the transformer?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

To give us a more stable elect. @ work we are adding more servers and we needed more power to feed all of them plus now we have battery backup and two generator's to feed everything in case of a power loss.

Upgrades upgrades....

More work and less pay now...


----------



## popswala (Nov 20, 2010)

Theres alot of these 6800 wu's. I turned advmethods off and got a few others and now back to these for some time now. Can't wait till they run out. They take a while to complete.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2010)

popswala said:


> Theres alot of these 6800 wu's. I turned advmethods off and got a few others and now back to these for some time now. Can't wait till they run out. They take a while to complete.



Sorry, but I think they're the future.  Stanford stated that the low end cards would have problems with them, so hopefully there's a future plan to match the cards and the WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

So what's the point value of these WUs?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So what's the point value of these WUs?



1298 - http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks 

And what's the PPD compared to other WUs?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wait until Project 6811 (7202pts) becomes standard fair. Right now that possibility is having me second guess picking up a GTS 450 to replace my GTS 250


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Why are you second-guessing it?

I must say I really don't like large GPU WUs, IMO the best part of GPU folding is fast turnaround times


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Just wait until Project 6811 (7202pts) becomes standard fair. Right now that possibility is having me second guess picking up a GTS 450 to replace my GTS 250



When turning off -advmethods no longer can fend off the 6811's (will happen sooner or later) we all have to lower our OC on the Fermis and the lower end cards (450 and down) will be a bad choice. They are too slow on the high atom count WU´s. Stay with the 250 and GPU2.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> When turning off -advmethods no longer can fend off the 6811's (will happen sooner or later) we all have to lower our OC on the Fermis and the lower end cards (450 and down) will be a bad choice. They are too slow on the high atom count WU´s. *Stay with the 250 and GPU2*.



That's probably the best move for now.

Im going to have to readjust my fan profiles again. F. If anyone sees a deal on a Raven RV02, PM me. I need a larger case to put my Accelero Xtreme to a use other than a good looking paper weight.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Just wait until Project 6811 (7202pts) becomes standard fair. Right now that possibility is having me second guess picking up a GTS 450 to replace my GTS 250



IMHO, buying anything less than the GTX460 for folding does not look like a good idea, at this time.



theonedub said:


> If anyone sees a deal on a Raven RV02, PM me. I need a larger case to put my Accelero Xtreme to a use other than a good looking paper weight.



If/when you get the RV02, please give us a report and pics.  I, for one, would like to know if it works as well as the reviews have said.  It was on sale a few months back, but it was still around $150.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not get any SMP WU's for some reason it's giving me a failed error. It keeps trying to get one but keeps failing. Anybody else having this problem?

EDIT: turned off -bigadv & add -verbosity 9 and was able to finally get a wu.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I'm not get any SMP WU's for some reason it's giving me a failed error. It keeps trying to get one but keeps failing. Anybody else having this problem?
> 
> EDIT: turned off -bigadv & add -verbosity 9 and was able to finally get a wu.



Odd but it happens. Only the normal (none 6900 WU) is full on (sending) but it hasn't sent many out the past hours. Guess that I was lucky last night to get another 6900. I know that Bogmali was/is very happy with these new ones but on my hex they are slower then the 2686/92's (a few seconds per frame).


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

Seems odd that they work on some rigs but not others!! I have 3 bigadv machines running and it's only affects one of them, which is my core i7 machine. The other 2 core i7's rigs are doing fine. Strange stuff... At least it's folding again now after a 12 hour or more lapse in folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Odd but it happens. Only the normal (none 6900 WU) is full on (sending) but it hasn't sent many out the past hours. Guess that I was lucky last night to get another 6900. I know that Bogmali was/is very happy with these new ones but on my hex they are slower then the 2686/92's (a few seconds per frame).


I was getting a "File I/O Error"/Core Status=75 with P2685 several times in a row, but this rig is troublesome and my issues may be exclusive to me. Folding a P6900 now and everything seems fine. I think my issue was Vcore/Temp with the CPU throttling and causing my issues. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I was getting a "File I/O Error"/Core Status=75 with P2685 several times in a row, but this rig is troublesome and my issues may be exclusive to me. Folding a P6900 now and everything seems fine. I think my issue was Vcore/Temp with the CPU throttling and causing my issues. Just have to wait and see.



Never seen that error. When I get an error it's a blue screen, don't like to do things half 
Time to replace CPU with a cool runing 970 or are you 1156 exclusive?

EIDT: Not really accurate to say that they are cool runinng but when the rig sits in a non-heated room and there is snow outside then <50 C @ 4.0 GHz isn't that hard.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

I was getting the same error Buck and I quit the -bigadv and verbosity 9 and it finally picked up a wu.  When it gets done I'm going to restart the -bigadv and verbosity and see if it picks up a wu then. It's frustrating to not be able to run -bigadv when you have a cpu they can do it...
Also it just one out of 3 that is doing this. Same OC nothing has changed on that rig in the last several months.


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 9600gt that was donated to me( thanks TeXBill) I will not be using it.  I would like to pass it one to someone in need of a card.

if interested pm me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow said:


> I have a 9600gt that was donated to me( thanks TeXBill) I will not be using it.  I would like to pass it one to someone in need of a card.
> 
> if interested pm me.



Holy crap, awesome!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

We have alot of users that might could use that Bow, Thanks for throwing it out there maybe some body could use another card. TPU Folding members are the best out there now. I would put you guys up against anybody else. Ya'll would be at the top of the list. Great team keep up the good work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I was getting the same error Buck and I quit the -bigadv and verbosity 9 and it finally picked up a wu.  When it gets done I'm going to restart the -bigadv and verbosity and see if it picks up a wu then. It's frustrating to not be able to run -bigadv when you have a cpu they can do it...
> Also it just one out of 3 that is doing this. Same OC nothing has changed on that rig in the last several months.


I share your aggravation. I have 3- i7's and the same rig keeps giving me trouble while the others fold circles around it. I lost a 2685 @ 94% the other day and it kept giving me error's. I deleted and re-installed the client and was going to up my vcore and accidentally set for no Vdroop. Noticed CPU running cooler and getting better TPF(no more throttling). Now she's cranking away @3.8 with 1.23v vs. the previous 1.30v. I'm keeping my fingers crossed....



Bow said:


> I have a 9600gt that was donated to me( thanks TeXBill) I will not be using it.  I would like to pass it one to someone in need of a card. If interested pm me.



The gift that keeps on giving. Big thanks to Bow and TeXBill!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> We have alot of users that might could use that Bow, Thanks for throwing it out there maybe some body could use another card. TPU Folding members are the best out there now. I would put you guys up against anybody else. Ya'll would be at the top of the list. Great team keep up the good work.



+1 (*Team TPU*)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey guys, broke 200,000 points last night  

Heres to another 200k


----------



## Bow (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok guys, my mother board can run 3 gpu's.  I have installed now a gtx260, slot 1 and a 8800gt in slot 3.  TeXBill donated the 9600gt I have and Buck donated the 8800gs I have.  The 260 is just to big i can not get a card into slot 2.

So I have a 9600gt and a 8800gs to donate.  Or what i would like to do is trade the 9600,8800 and my 8800 for a larger card for slot 3.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2010)

*Stats down*

FYI http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16807 Not that it offers any explanation but it has been brought to Stanfords attention that the updates are failing (Sunday....) and I just uploaded two big ones. It's always nice to have a confirmations that it has been accepted. 

On a side note I'm getting ready to travel again so one rig is "converted" to cruncher. I ought to be good for 50-70K PPD with what is running but my dog is known to shut down rigs when I leave 

EDIT: Dr. Pande is on to it http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=16807. The stats, not my dog.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 21, 2010)

I turned -bigadv back on and verbosity and the rig would not get a WU. Turned it back off and right away it picked up a WU. Not sure what is going on with that rig. Both of the other ones are doing fine.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I turned -bigadv back on and verbosity and the rig would not get a WU. Turned it back off and right away it picked up a WU. Not sure what is going on with that rig. Both of the other ones are doing fine.



Maybe that rig got a bad rep at Stanford  I asume that you use same key and IP so that is not the case but still a pita.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 21, 2010)

> Maybe that rig got a bad rep at Stanford I asume that you use same key and IP so that is not the case but still a pita.


That could be tru it failed like 14 projects before I caught it and changed it back to just regular SMP. I'm going to leave it like this for a couple of days then switch it back and see how it does then...


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like Stanford hasn't shown any points for me in six hours. 

Anyone else having problems?

Edit: Looks like Stanford got hung up on it's 1:00 AM update.  We did have a bad storm come through last night.



> *Stats update in progress
> .
> .
> update started at Sun Nov 21 09:00:00 UTC 2010 (Sun Nov 21 01:00:00 PST 2010)*



It's 8:30 AM PST now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> That could be tru it failed like 14 projects before I caught it and changed it back to just regular SMP. I'm going to leave it like this for a couple of days then switch it back and see how it does then...


Change the Machine ID to the next available ID and delete the Work folder and Queue.dat, then re-start so Stanford servers see it as a "different machine".


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Looks like Stanford hasn't shown any points for me in six hours.
> 
> Anyone else having problems?



Seems they are working on it, but your points are still safe -



			
				VijayPande said:
			
		

> Please note that this only affects the stats reporting on the web site. The stats themselves are safe and are being recorded for new WUs as they come in.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 21, 2010)

> Change the Machine ID to the next available ID and delete the Work folder and Queue.dat, then re-start so Stanford servers see it as a "different machine".


Thanks Buck will try that when it's done with the present WU it's doing.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Thanks Buck will try that when it's done with the present WU it's doing.



Stanford is back up.  We should all get a nice bump sooner or later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

this might sound strange, but where can i see what WU's there is for each client?

the details on why i need to know will be revealed soon


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this might sound strange, but where can i see what WU's there is for each client?
> 
> the details on why i need to know will be revealed soon



Mean like this?

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

k gonna have to rethink my thread idea lol

what are the most common WU's for GPU2 and 3?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2010)

If your trying to see which work unit you are currently working on you can monitor your gpu(s) with HFM link here:http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/list
screen shot of it... i think this is what your looking for?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

nope, i wanna make  a chart over what cards produces per Wu @ what clocks and such, and need to devide each chart by WU.

if you understand where im going?

gonna make a thread about it later


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2010)

i see know... sorry lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

no need to be sorry  appreciate you trying to help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone else seeing this?  Anyone ever heard of fahcore_65?  Maybe I'll get something other than 494's.



> [05:28:47] + Downloading new core: FahCore_65.exe
> [05:28:47] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
> [05:28:47] + Error: Could not download core
> [05:28:47] + Core download error (#10), waiting before retry...



BTW, I did find posts at Stanford about this.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2010)

Was that a GPU2 or GPU3?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

2


----------



## msgclb (Nov 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else seeing this?  Anyone ever heard of fahcore_65?  Maybe I'll get something other than 494's.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I did find posts at Stanford about this.





bogmali said:


> Was that a GPU2 or GPU3?



This is a GPU2 problem and so far I've had two with this error. I take it that the posts at Stanford don't give a clue to how to fix it.

I stopped one of my GPU2 clients with this error, deleted the core 11 & 65, the work directory and I don't know what else I deleted. I then ran -configonly, deleted that and restarted the client. I picked up a core 11 and it's now running ok. 

I'm going to wait for my next GPU2 core 11 wu to complete before I repeat that above paragraph on my other problem child's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

This is the interesting post:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Core 65 used to be the Tinker core, no?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2010)

I just saw my 250 had stalled too. I did the same, deleted the work sub folder, all core exe files, and the queue.dat files as well. 

I did not have a Core 65 exe, just what looked like a partial DL file. I've never seen it before.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't like going to bed expecting to find 4 hung clients in the AM.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 22, 2010)

I just had another GPU2 fail. I looked in the folder and I see a Core_65.fah file with 0 bytes. The icon is not the same as the one for a FahCore_11 file.

Again I deleted the work folder, the core 65 and 11, ran -configonly to be sure it was set up correctly. That still got me a 65.

So I deleted everything except the dlls and app, ran -configonly and this time got a core 11.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't like going to bed expecting to find 4 hung clients in the AM.



I know  



garyinhere said:


> If your trying to see which work unit you are currently working on you can monitor your gpu(s) with HFM link here:http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/list
> screen shot of it... i think this is what your looking for?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101121/Capture23.png



Gary, it looks like your HFM is configured to show the program authors stats in the bottom of the window, this is why your name on each of the clients is yellow. You can go into Preferences->Web Settings and input your information so your clients aren't highlighted and the bottom bar shows your stats.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't like going to bed expecting to find 4 hung clients in the AM.



Set an alarm clock! When I go to bed I won't be setting an alarm clock so I'm expecting to see 5 hung clients.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Set an alarm clock!



Aren't you the funny one?  I may give a lot to F@H, but sleep is not on the list, except when I'm trying to get a new system up.

P.S. I hope someone took that server offline...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

Whahoo!  I don't have a single 494.  PPD went from ~16.3 to ~19.8K!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for alerting me to the problem.  I had a fah_65.fah file.  Did the normal cleanup routine including client.cfg.  Restarted, downloaded FahCore_11.exe, and also got a non-494 WU.  It's something new to me, a 450, Project P6600. Didn't do a whole lot for my PPD.  I'm still down 10,000 total.


----------



## PhysXerror (Nov 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else seeing this?  Anyone ever heard of fahcore_65?  Maybe I'll get something other than 494's.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I did find posts at Stanford about this.



I just arrived home to the same problem, but following msgclb's instuctions my 2 are back up and running


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 22, 2010)

I've restarted the client, my PC, updated the client and is still get this. Any ideas? It's been at it for like 6 hours.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 22, 2010)

Stop the client and Delete the Queue file and everything in the Work folder and then restart the client.

EDIT: The Queue and Work files will be inside the GPU0 folder in the Tracker folder.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 22, 2010)

EDIT;Sry double post 



(FIH) The Don said:


> nope, i wanna make  a chart over what cards produces per Wu @ what clocks and such, and need to devide each chart by WU.
> 
> if you understand where im going?
> 
> gonna make a thread about it later



You can get a Folding@Home GPU PPD Database here -

It may help you in what you are looking for.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

Is anyone Folding with a 1GB GTX460?  I'm wondering if the 256 bit version does better at these new "big" WU's than does the 192 bit version???????  Along those lines:

Hardware alert:

I don't know if this is true of all Fry's stores, But my local store is selling the PALIT GTX460 768MB for $130 and then there's a $20 MIR on top of that.

??? Again, the 768MB version is normally the recommended version for Folding, but $170 after MIR is a good price for GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-1GI GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Antec TruePower New TP-750 750W Continuous Power ATX12V V2.3 / EPS12V V2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC for $80.

And last, but not least, a PSU to drool over: CORSAIR Professional Series AX850 850W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply for $170 after promo code EMCZZNN24 and there's a $20 MIR on top of that.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmn, it must be the 2-3" of snow that we just got but none of my GPU2 clients got hit with any of the Fahcore65 issue. 

As far as GTX460 versions (I have both BTW), I find the 768MB version very receptive to OCing which makes a better folding card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Hmn, it must be the 2-3" of snow that we just got but none of my GPU2 clients got hit with any of the Fahcore65 issue.
> 
> As far as GTX460 versions (I have both BTW), I find the 768MB version very receptive to OCing which makes a better folding card.



I think the Fahcore65 issue was very short lived.  The good news, for me, is that my run of 494's seems to be over.  I had almost solid 494's for 17 days straight.  I'm now seeing 353's, 450's, 587's, 783's and even 787's.  Nice to gain 3,000PPD.

Nice to know about the OC's on the 768's, but if the future of GPU3 are these large WU's, I'd like to know if the 1GB works better for them.  Just being picky.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice to know about the OC's on the 768's, but if the future of GPU3 are these large WU's, I'd like to know if the 1GB works better for them.  Just being picky.



Indeed a good question. The 6811's are not to fond of the OC'ed 768 version of the 460 GPU's but I (and many others) had the same problem on a 1 GB OC'ed 450 so my guess it is more down to the stress on the GPU then the amount of memory. I do not buy a 480/580 just to fold, then rather upgrade the CPU to a hex and stop GPU folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Indeed a good question. The 6811's are not to fond of the OC'ed 768 version of the 460 GPU's but I (and many others) had the same problem on a 1 GB OC'ed 450 so my guess it is more down to the stress on the GPU then the amount of memory. I do not buy a 480/580 just to fold, then rather upgrade the CPU to a hex and stop GPU folding.



The GTS 450 is only 128 bit, which actually makes me want to know the answer to my question all the more. Memory bandwidth did not seem to make that much difference with the cards before the 400 series.  I'm just wondering if it does now, or at least with the big WU's.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Gary, it looks like your HFM is configured to show the program authors stats in the bottom of the window, this is why your name on each of the clients is yellow. You can go into Preferences->Web Settings and input your information so your clients aren't highlighted and the bottom bar shows your stats.



Thanks bro... i also had a 460 showing up as (0) under my user name and checked the client and found i was folding anonymously on that gpu But, it's worked out now and my production should be up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The GTS 450 is only 128 bit, which actually makes me want to know the answer to my question all the more. Memory bandwidth did not seem to make that much difference with the cards before the 400 series.  I'm just wondering if it does now, or at least with the big WU's.



450s are nice folding cards imo

and now that the 512mb is out its even cheaper lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2010)

111frodon is putting some nice points on the board today. Congrats on the -bigadv.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 23, 2010)

My 8800GTS's have just arrived. Soon as this WU is done, i'm gunna switch over to them from my 9600GT


----------



## Feänor (Nov 23, 2010)

Just bought a nice open box k9a2 platinum... 115$, and newegg.ca had a phenom 940 black for 99$!!! Seems like i'm gonna need some gpus... Only 4 cards now, and 7 pci-e slot to fill (x58 sli+k9a2)... Someone willing to give a hand?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 23, 2010)

> and now that the 512mb is out its even cheaper lol


They are coming out with a 512mb version of the gts450?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

well atleast in denmark they are lol 

Gainward 
and Zotac both has 512MB versions here that is 25-40% cheaper than the 1gb


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 23, 2010)

> Gainward and Zotac both has 512MB versions here that is 25-40% cheaper than the 1gb



Ok thats cool I would like to see some folding results on those cards..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Dammit, I haven't been on my PC much so I didn't notice till last night.  I had my 5870 shut down for a few days.  My sig is updated with what my folders/crunchers will be like when everything is up.  So far I still have the 295/8800/5870 folding.  Once I am able to get the PC's up and running it'll be what is in my sig which should result in more PPD and enough for my "crazy folders" badge.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 23, 2010)

Having some issues with my new dedicated folder... Gunna be out of the points for a day or two. Always hated nVidia chipsets.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Ok thats cool I would like to see some folding results on those cards..



if all goes well ill get one of them next month along with 2x275s

btw, any change of you showing that dimastech bench?

im gonna get it the 1st, but would love to see yours


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 23, 2010)

> btw, any change of you showing that dimastech bench?


Sure I will take pics when I get home.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

nice


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the Dimas tech bench. Got 3 video cards installed in it now on a Gigabyte UD3R board i7 960 @ 4.2GHZ 12GB of GSkill tridents 2000mhz. The 480 is watercooled, the Asus GTS450, Zotac GTX460 all folding 24/7. Also here is a crappy pic of the speeds the 480 is running now. Got it stable @ 850/1700/1850 on 1.025Volts. Temps never get above 45C on the 480. The Zotac is the hottest running card out of the three and it gets up to between 54c to 61c depending on the WU it's running.
With all three cards running folding@home and the cpu doing SMP no -bigadv this rig puts out 45,000 PPD depending on the WU's it gets. I shut off the -bigadv because it would not get a WU. Going to turn it back on during the holidays. 


Edit: got 2 samsung 1TB drives in Raid-0 and 1 samsung 1.5TB for backup.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

that is very nice, im gonna get one when i get money the 1st, just wanted to see it from a real person rather than a review

ill be doing water on mine aswell, should be fun


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, bad news guys. Seems this EVGA 750i FTW doesn't want to recognise my HDD... I've searched and i have two choices:

- Get an Asus, Gigabyte or DFI board with 2 or more PCI-E slots and intel chipset
or
- Figure this one out

Anyone who thinks they can help, this is pretty much the story:



> Just got one of these for a dedicated folder and i've run into a pretty major issue. I've decided to use my 'Media' drive as an OS drive aswell as storage, so i partitioned it to 40GB/650GB in my main PC. Then i removed it and attached it to my new build. Booted and it can't see the drive. I check the drive and it's spinning.
> 
> Read up on this and there seems to be an issue surrounding the SATA ports on this particular board? So, i thought i'd try flash it. Downloaded the latest drivers from EVGA and put them on a freshly formatted USB.
> 
> ...


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 24, 2010)

what are you trying to flash... you mean updating the bios? Check the usb format and see what format the board requires

Is your bios seeing the hdd?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2010)

> that is very nice, im gonna get one when i get money the 1st, just wanted to see it from a real person rather than a review
> ill be doing water on mine aswell, should be fun


I like mine because its easy to work on. I got an Enermax Revolution 1000 watt PSU in it and it will run anything I decide to put in it. The water setup is easy to do since its all outside of the case. I have a 4/120mm fan dual pass rad setup cooling the heatkiller block and a koollance waterblock on the 480. with a swiftech variable speed pump. Great setup and will play any game out there today @ good FPS NP.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> what are you trying to flash... you mean updating the bios? Check the usb format and see what format the board requires
> 
> Is your bios seeing the hdd?



Nope, cant see it no matter what SATA port i put it in. And yea, apparently i should flash it, but im not sure ho with these older boards and no Floppy.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 24, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> And yea, apparently i should flash it, but im not sure ho with these older boards and no Floppy



you can use your usb stick like a "floppy" make sure your stick is Fat32... does your board have an onboard flash utility? If not then you will have to get all the program(s) to flash it... check with evga and see how they flash bios... I'm gonna google this and try to find out too.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is how to flash your bios via usb:http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=671353
Here is the most current bios:http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=50031&mpage=1
make sure you download the usb bios!
If ya need anymore help PM me and we'll jump on TS or something!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2010)

My Fermi Farm is growing by leaps and bounds and money LOL


----------



## popswala (Nov 24, 2010)

Gosh Tex. How many is that for you now? Just seen you picked up another one. I see all lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2010)

well friends, 

today as i round out my 5mil stone i regret to inform you of some not so great news,

after 2 months of struggling with a plethora of personal and financial difficulties i am forced to sell off all but my main computer.

i am very sad to do this because PCs are something i love a great bit but i suppose its time to move on. 

this doesnt mean you wont see me around here offering up my help but after i sell everything off i wont be around too much for a while. 

im glad that i contributed what i could and someday i will be back again, you can count on it. 

much respect to everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well friends,
> 
> today as i round out my 5mil stone i regret to inform you of some not so great news,
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that bro, we'll have a spot here waiting for you my friend.  Hope you can figure out your stuff soon dude, you know how to find me if ya need me.


----------



## popswala (Nov 24, 2010)

Sry to hear about that. Hopefully things will get better soon for you. All the work and contribution you have given will not be forgotten. 

You selling them on here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, everything will be listed soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well friends,
> 
> today as i round out my 5mil stone i regret to inform you of some not so great news,
> 
> ...



life means more than hardware, go do what you gotta do, and do it well


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Here is how to flash your bios via usb:http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=671353
> Here is the most current bios:http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=50031&mpage=1
> make sure you download the usb bios!
> If ya need anymore help PM me and we'll jump on TS or something!



Can't seem to download the USB BIOS... Just takes me to a dead page.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2010)

> Gosh Tex. How many is that for you now? Just seen you picked up another one. I see all lol.


A small farm worth..



> well friends,
> 
> today as i round out my 5mil stone i regret to inform you of some not so great news,
> 
> ...




Good luck in your new venture Fits.. You have become an outstanding member on the folding team.. stop by and say hello once in awhile.   Good luck..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 24, 2010)

An update on my situation (as if you care): 

I am currently in the process of building a new rig.  I am gathering parts from my home town to bring back to my university.  I am gathering parts from a computer I thought was dead, however:

Last night I took my 4850, put it in the oven, and waited a few minutes.  The good news is, it works, has great temps, but the bad news is it smells like honey baked ham.  

So until I go back to my school I can run at 2k PPD on my 4850, but when I get back I will be doing 15k.  I am contemplating keeping both machines running, but I don't think 2k PPD would be worth it.  Should I just buy another folding card and slap it in and call it a day, or should I get rid of the 4850 rig altogether?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice run, Fits.  







Sorry that you have to shut 'er down.  Hope you're back sooner than latter.

Hey texbill, someone's selling stuff that Folds.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2010)

> Hey texbill, someone's selling stuff that Folds.


Heck of a folding machine wonder how many PPD I could get out of that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2010)

100,000+ ppd


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW now thats worth it. I'll take four of them...


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 25, 2010)

*Crap, Drat, @$%!#!*

Had a nice -bigadv WU lined up, then I woke up to find this. 


> [08:12:26] Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
> [16:40:57] CoreStatus = C0000005 (-1073741819)
> [16:40:57] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005
> [16:40:57] Deleting current work unit & continuing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Had a nice -bigadv WU lined up, then I woke up to find this.



Any idea why it did that?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 25, 2010)

I have one rig out of three that does the same thing. I turned -bigadv off and it works great. Not sure why it's the only one doing that same thing.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any idea why it did that?



Nope.  Eventvwr just showed a fault in FahCore_a3.exe with a bunch of timestamp gobbledygook.  The PC is water cooled and temps are well within safe ranges.  Windows 7 had a on-screen warning similar to the one I posted above.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2010)

You could search folding forum for that fault. I bet someone (Bruce) will claim that it is an OC that went wrong. Was it a 2685? They tend to f..k up more often.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You could search folding forum for that fault. I bet someone (Bruce) will claim that it is an OC that went wrong. Was it a 2685? They tend to f..k up more often.



You mean like this: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15300&p=152098&hilit=ERROR+0xc0000005#p152098


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 25, 2010)

> You could search folding forum for that fault. I bet someone (Bruce) will claim that it is an OC that went wrong. Was it a 2685? They tend to f..k up more often.



It was a 2686.  I've done many of those with no problems.



> You mean like this: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...000005#p152098



Thanks for the link.  I doubt it could have been an over-heating or overclocking issue.  I've stress tested the system with everything from OCCT to IntelBurn Test to Prime95 at 4.2 GHz and no issues.  I've backed the overclock down to just a notch below 4.0 GHz.  Plus last night was way cold here.  Temps dipped to 35 and probably reached 50 inside my Apt.  My CPU never gets over 62° and the cores never even reach 70°.  Voltages are well within Intel's recommended specs.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes and from I could understand then it could be a RAM error but it could be something else too. Nice to know what to look for


----------



## bogmali (Nov 25, 2010)

I find some Mods on Folding Forums as being arrogant p*#cks!. I just browse every now and then to see if I can find what I'm looking for and not post. End of Rant

It 's also interesting to find out how many of these mods know about hardware when giving speculations and/or conclusions as to what they think is wrong (with your hardware) when some issues point to the F@H clients or back to the Standford Servers


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> It 's also interesting to find out how many of these mods know about hardware when giving speculations and/or conclusions as to what they think is wrong (with your hardware) when some issues point to the F@H clients or back to the Standford Servers



It's frustrating that there is no ability for these clients to survive any small error.  Why can't the client circle back to the last known good point and try again?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's frustrating that there is no ability for these clients to survive any small error.  Why can't the client circle back to the last known good point and try again?


When using the VM's, there was the ability to auto save. I have lost 2 -bigadv in the 90% range in the last week(one was my fault for tampering with mem timings)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> When using the VM's, there was the ability to auto save. I have lost 2 -bigadv in the 90% range in the last week(one was my fault for tampering with mem timings)



You have something good to say about VM Folding?!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello fellow folders!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So until I go back to my school I can run at 2k PPD on my 4850, but when I get back I will be doing 15k. I am contemplating keeping both machines running, but I don't think 2k PPD would be worth it. Should I just buy another folding card and slap it in and call it a day, or should I get rid of the 4850 rig altogether?



well it's really what your budget is... 2k is still helping the cause but if you can get better cards with better PPD's(production) then go that route... the point is to do all you can without having to eat ramen noodle soup lul


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)

+1


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Had a nice -bigadv WU lined up, then I woke up to find this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have met the enemy, and it is I.  I forgot that I had cranked up the video card to max in a lame attempt to get more points.   Dummy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2010)

I have 2-GPU rigs that are shut down because I am out of town. Still have 3-bigadv running and assorted GPU2 clients on same rigs. Everything back up on Sunday Night.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope that I still have my hex doing bigadv, its due to deliver anytime soon   I can see that my GPU rig is down. Just got a snow covered picture from home so I think I stay a bit longer in South America.

Edit: it was big boy - 92.353, most have been a 6900. Keep them comming please.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok I got my folding rig running, posting from it now.  What was the name of that program used to easily configure all F@H things?  It was relatively new, but the name slips my mind!

Pic is of the finished computer:







PS:  If someone could send me 8 fan screws I can get a side fan, and top fan installed!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 28, 2010)

here's a link caboose:http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/list
congrats on the new rig fold on!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> here's a link caboose:http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/list
> congrats on the new rig fold on!!!



I'm talking about that one that would detect all the gpus/cpus in your PC and then configure them easily, not HFM.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 28, 2010)

sorry here's the droid your looking for:http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> sorry here's the droid your looking for:http://fahtracker.com/



Great!  That is what I was looking for.  I currently have a 7202 point WU, so I am a bit confused, but I'll play along with it...  I turned on -advmethods, not sure if that was the best idea...


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Great!  That is what I was looking for.  I currently have a 7202 point WU, so I am a bit confused, but I'll play along with it...  I turned on -advmethods, not sure if that was the best idea...



This is from another forum, so beware -



> There are new beta WU's for the GPU3 clients and if your GPU is overclocked it WILL overheat. I had a unit go up to 113c while folding one of these. If you have your GPUs set to receive beta WU's beware of the 7202 point project P6811 it can overheat your GPUs. Your GPU if at stock will get warm but not dangerously so, but 100% fan is recommended.



I would disable -advmethods, I got some on my rig the other day, and it ended up crashing the GPU client.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2010)

> I would disable -advmethods, I got some on my rig the other day, and it ended up crashing the GPU client.


I run -advmethods on all of my GPU3 clients and never have any problems with it crashing. 
I also run it on SMP -bigadv and have no problems except on one rig my i7 so I just run regular smp with -advmethods only on it.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2010)

Have you had any of the 7202 pointer WU's Tex ??

EDIT:The reason I ask is, my rig was set to 70% fan speed and it had too many failed WU's and then went to sleep.I fixed it by removing the -advmethods flag.Havnt seen any more of the 7202's from then.

EDIT II: This was on my GTX460's which are OC'd and over volted.I had 10 WU failures in a row on them with the 7202 point project P6811.This might only affect 400 series cards.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks oily, I will go ahead and abort this WU.  I am only getting 62ish Celsius, but it only says 10k PPD, so not worth it!


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2010)

> Have you had any of the 7202 pointer WU's Tex ??


Yes I have and had a few of those fail. They always restart and only about 10% fail


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2010)

62C aint bad, so you may be OK.

I think my problem was having the fan speed set to 70%


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2010)

> The reason I ask is, my rig was set to 70% fan speed and it had too many failed WU's and then went to sleep.I fixed it by removing the -advmethods flag.Havnt seen any more of the 7202's from then.


I set my fan speed on most of mine to 75%, but it depends on how hot they run. My GTS450 run cool @ 40% fan speed while the 460's and 470's run hot @ 40% fan speed so I set those to 75% and it keeps them below 60C.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2010)

My 460 is at the stock 40% fan speed.  I have not OC'd yet, but I do plan to.  What is the tool that all you NVIDIA guys use now?  I am an ATI convert.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2010)

MSI Afterburner


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2010)

> MSI Afterburner


+1 works great


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I set my fan speed on most of mine to 75%, but it depends on how hot they run. My GTS450 run cool @ 40% fan speed while the 460's and 470's run hot @ 40% fan speed so I set those to 75% and it keeps them below 60C.



Maybe my card just runs hot or either my OC is on the edge.I may knock it back a bit and try as these WU's will eventually catch up with me again


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can you guys post your 460 clocks?  Also, did you bios flash to break the 70% fan speed limit?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2010)

> Can you guys post your 460 clocks? Also, did you bios flash to break the 70% fan speed limit?


I have a zotac card that the fan speed will not go above 70%. the rest of them will do 100% if I want them to. No I didn't flash any of the bios on any of them but my PNY 465 and it was flashed to a 470 bios.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the Asus 460's running at 880/1760/1840 with 1.012V and the fan can do 100% on those cards.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2010)

> I have the Asus 460's running at 880/1760/1840 with 1.012V and the fan can do 100% on those cards.


Not bad my Asus GTS450 is running stock @ 925 and OC to 950 and the other one is running stock @ 783 but I have it OC to 890 now and the temps are around 45C. My Asus 460 is running @ 850 with 1.015 volts so it sounds like yours is doing ok to me.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 28, 2010)

IF you run advmethods, def get your fan profiles setup correctly. On the stock cooler I have mine setup to hit 100% when it gets over 85 specifically to deal with the large 7202WU. For the rest of the WUs the card usually sits at 72-77% or 84% which keeps temps at 70-75C.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I returned home to find all rigs off and the Microwave flashing "Power Failure". This would explain why I had no points for the past 24hrs. I lost a day on all 3 -bigadv(79%, 90%, & 92%) so let see what kinda points I can salvage. Keep up the great folding guy's!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I returned home to find all rigs off and the Microwave flashing "Power Failure". This would explain why I had no points for the past 24hrs. I lost a day on all 3 -bigadv(79%, 90%, & 92%) so let see what kinda points I can salvage. Keep up the great folding guy's!



And this would be your house sitter?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2010)

That explains a lot.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I returned home to find all rigs off and the Microwave flashing "Power Failure". This would explain why I had no points for the past 24hrs. I lost a day on all 3 -bigadv(79%, 90%, & 92%) so let see what kinda points I can salvage. Keep up the great folding guy's!



that's the only reason why i was #8 on pie... the force is Strong with me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2010)

Cyber Monday greetings.

If you live near a Fry's, you might be able to grab one of the EVGA GTS450 SC 1GB 01G-P3-1452-TR for $100 and there's a $40 MIR on top of that!  TR means 2 year warranty.

Folders helping Folders:

*Removed by Admin*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 29, 2010)

Question:

Why am I only getting 6800's?  Is this a coincidence or what?  -advmethods is off, but I am worried my PPD will remain low unless I get some different types of WU's.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Folders helping Folders:
> 
> *Removed by Admin*



If Fitseries wants to sell his stuff he can start a thread in the B/S/T section like everyone else has too.

Thanks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> If Fitseries wants to sell his stuff he can start a thread in the B/S/T section like everyone else has too.
> 
> Thanks.



He can't.  He doesn't have Internet, that's why I posted that.  But I understand.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He can't.  He doesn't have Internet, that's why I posted that.  But I understand.



Looks like he has nets to me


----------



## theonedub (Nov 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Cyber Monday greetings.
> 
> If you live near a Fry's, you might be able to grab one of the EVGA GTS450 SC 1GB 01G-P3-1452-TR for $100 and there's a $40 MIR on top of that!  TR means 2 year warranty.
> 
> ...



Just grabbed one of the 450GTS cards- I got carried away @ Fry's today  I think its still better for me to use GPU2 for my 2nd card, but at that price I couldn't pass it up. Might use it for something else down the road. Will post a new pic when I get it installed and whatnot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure can tell Buck's back.  We're averaging over 200K points per update!  We're up almost 300K on HWC so far today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sure can tell Buck's back.  We're averaging over 200K points per update!  We're up almost 300K on HWC so far today.



I'm hoping to add to that a bit at least by getting my other 250 going but I have no luck getting the rig running.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like I have my troublesome i7 running smoothly now. There is this weird sweet spot on this board(ASRock P55 Extreme) that requires less vcore(1.28V) and slower ram timings(1140mhz) to net more PPD . Currently it's netting 28.5K ppd on P6900 running 2xGPU2 clients with good temps(72-76C). Best previous attempt on P6900 was 25.5K ppd. Let's just say that I am keeping my fingers crossed, but it has been solid for the past 4 days.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

weeeeiiird :S

good news

i transferred money to KieX, so he can hopefully ship the 2x 275s and i7 tomorrow or on thursday

then its crunch and folding time again finally


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Question:
> 
> Why am I only getting 6800's?  Is this a coincidence or what?  -advmethods is off, but I am worried my PPD will remain low unless I get some different types of WU's.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/Capture001811.jpg



I quote myself cause I have not yet gotten an answer.  I only get these damn 6800's!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2010)

you running the tracker or the console client?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 30, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I quote myself cause I have not yet gotten an answer.  I only get these damn 6800's!



The P6800's are no longer on advanced method status so that's why you're getting them. There also might be a shortage on all the 9XX WU's. If you happen to put the -advmethods flag back on you might be in for a surprise about this other Fermi WU that everyone is hating right now. Here's a good read about Fermi WU's:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16878


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> The P6800's are no longer on advanced method status so that's why you're getting them. There also might be a shortage on all the 9XX WU's. If you happen to put the -advmethods flag back on you might be in for a surprise about this other Fermi WU that everyone is hating right now. Here's a good read about Fermi WU's:
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16878



So I guess the -advmethods one is that P6811 which rapes the card by making it run hot, and the normal units are not primarily P6800's?  I have not gotten ONE 9xx unit in the past 48 hours.  Kinda pissed, but not a big deal.  Kinda disappointed in 10.8k PPD though...


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 30, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So I guess the -advmethods one is that P6811 which rapes the card by making it run hot, and the normal units are not primarily P6800's?  I have not gotten ONE 9xx unit in the past 48 hours.  Kinda pissed, but not a big deal.  Kinda disappointed in 10.8k PPD though...



you running an overclock?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> you running an overclock?



yes, 825/1650/1800.

Found this on [H]:

"Pretty sure all you'll see are the 6800+s now. The old ones were test simulations to test the accuracy of the calculations, since they now are doing real work units, the cores/clients/gpus must be accurate and there is no reason to do the testing units anymore."


----------



## msgclb (Dec 1, 2010)

My GTX 470 has been running the 6800 project for a long time. I removed the -advmethods flag when I had problems with the 9xx WU. At the same time I went back to stock settings of Core: 607 MHz, Shaders: 1215 MHz.

Running the 6800 project I had a 11,805 PPD and a 61C 100% fan.

I added the -advmethods flag and now I have 11,921 PPD and a 73C 100% fan.

The room with my rigs has a window open with an outside temperature of 45F and inside temperature of 22C.

I'm not sure the extra temperature with the 6811 project is worth it.

Edit: The temp outside is now 37F. It dropped while I was working on this post.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 1, 2010)

6800's and 6811's are whole different animals.  The 6811 had my card up to 62c, but hte 6800's keep it at a cool 53-55c.  I see no reason to move to the 6811's on advmethods.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2010)

If you can live with 100% fan speed (I can't ) 73C is a fine temp.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2010)

Time to look at bigadv rigs instead of GPU's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Heck of a folding machine wonder how many PPD I could get out of that.



to be totally honest, 

my megarig was the only one running the entire month or so. the other work machines shut off after the first day because of power outrages and no one else at work turned them back on. i was unable to go into work for over a month so therefore, megarig has proven it can do up to around 200k day at 4.3ghz i ran her at unattended for over a month.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

That's still remarkable!

Are you going to be able to get the others at work going?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Are you going to be able to get the others at work going?



 TPU's F@H Team


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2010)

i have a few more days in my equipment, 

i'll be running a bit more power this time around....

details in a few.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2010)

up and running


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> up and running
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101203/Capture457.jpg



Looks like someone took a couple of EVGA Classified SR-2 boards home.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm on my way home to two GPUs not producing and a -bigadv rig doing crunching. I think that I will be able to add a few points to the team average in a day or two.


Edit: Home - got two GPU's running so thats another 20 K.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 3, 2010)

Well my rig will be down for the most part of today. Im going to be working on modifying the case and GPU. The 470 is getting its Acclero Extreme Plus installed (with modded stock VRAM/VRM plate) and the Nightfall's HDD cage is being chopped down about 2" for clearance. 

Wish me luck 

Update:
Well it turned out alright. The HDD cage was a pain to work with, but I made it look presentable. Here are the pics: 

Before: 





After: 





I installed the 450 I picked up the other day as well.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 5, 2010)

Watch this space.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

*-bigadv*

Another -bigadv rig running...

i7 870 doing 4.0GHZ with a GTX460 Cyclone card right now going to add another one soon....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Another -bigadv rig running...
> 
> i7 870 doing 4.0GHZ with a GTX460 Cyclone card right now going to add another one soon....


It's hard to beat the P55's for bang for the buck. How many i7's are you running now Bill?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I got my first 925 point unit today.  Not sure why only 1% of the units I get are 925's.  Too bad I don't get more, cause 15k is better than 11k!  Looks like every 50 6800's there might be a 925 as a reward or something?  No sure...


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How many i7's are you running now Bill?



A shop load ..I would say 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well I got my first 925 point unit today.  Not sure why only 1% of the units I get are 925's.  Too bad I don't get more, cause 15k is better than 11k!  Looks like every 50 6800's there might be a 925 as a reward or something?  No sure...



I get the same, been running 6800's constant for day's now, only seen a few 925, maybe only one or two.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

> t's hard to beat the P55's for bang for the buck. How many i7's are you running now Bill?


3 - i7 860, 870 and 960 all running 4.0ghz except the 960 running 4.2ghz
Plus the 9650 is pumping out some good points running @ 4.0GHZ.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 5, 2010)

^
Wow. Big time Folding  



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well I got my first 925 point unit today.  Not sure why only 1% of the units I get are 925's.  Too bad I don't get more, cause 15k is better than 11k!  Looks like every 50 6800's there might be a 925 as a reward or something?  No sure...



I noticed my temps were unusually low so I thought the client stalled or my internet went down, but when I checked HFM it showed the real reason- a 925WU  Really a once in a blue moon now for those WUs.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

got a i3 550 dualie and an intel board I'm going to get rid of to make more room in the office.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I got another 470 Gigabyte SC card do here on Monday along with a MSI 460 also. they will be added. I need to get a bigger PSU for the main rig the 850 Antec is getting stretched thin with 2 470's and a 480 and the i7 960 running off of it.



Very very nice setup Bill, 200K PPD should be no probs for you now.

Congrats to you, I would hate to be paying the electric bill


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

nahh most of them are @ work only have three rigs @ home. It's not bad.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your lucky, wish I could find an old store at work that ain't been used and stick a few rigs in there.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

I got a nice cool server room that house's most of the rigs stays a constant 65 F inside all year round. State pays the elect bill.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

main rig now notice them clocks on the 480 GPU0
Not bad for a 480 card with just that much volts. The thing is a beast. Stays nice and cool also.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice PPD for the 480.

Finally got time to nail down some clocks on my i7 920, putting out ~28K now on 6900, running on 7 cores.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

Buck still cannot get the i7 doing bigadv again. Every time I switch it back it starts to fail wu's.
Any suggestion's?


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

TeXBill said:
			
		

> I need to get a bigger PSU for the main rig the 850 Antec is getting stretched thin with 2 470's and a 480 and the i7 960 running off of it.



Is that the rig you are having trouble with...you tried running on 7 cores or without the GPU's.

Just throwing out ideas, you probably already tried everything


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

I've tried everything that I can think of. It worked great for month's then it started failing.
With the gpu's it still puts out avg 40,000 ppd


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

What about multi's, I seem to be more stable with an odd multi x19 x21 (or in your case I think x25 is the limit) than even ones.

Could be just me imagining things though.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm willing to try it and see what happens. I knocked the oc down to 3.8ghz and that didn't help, so I will try the multi next.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well maybe a shot in the dark, but who knows.When it was running for months OK, it may well be hard to nail down the problem.

Maybe start a new thread and see if you can help from some of the experts around the forum.Maybe someone will know a tweak here or there to get it stable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2010)

PSU or bad RAM?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 5, 2010)

Try this Bill:

1. Drop OC to 3.8Ghz
2. Run -smp 7 along with -bigadv flag
3. If you're running a GPU in the same rig, run Process Lasso and prioritize your clients

GPU's should be normal and CPU should be below normal or idle (Process Lasso settings)


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok I will try that next bog and see what happens with it.
thanks,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2010)

Uggggh, no ATI WU's for me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uggggh, no ATI WU's for me.



trade that card for some nvidia goodness


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm having all kinds of GPU problems now. Trying to get this all sorted out. I think my main problem is not enough juice to power everything @ home. I'm going to pickup a bigger PSU today and see if that helps. I got to work and one of the -bigadv machines was down for some reason. The tracker had just went to sleep on the cpu, and gpu. Going to keep an eye on it today and see what happens.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys, just started folding for the team last night! Switching over from OCN  Stats are here. I have only switched one 8800gts over and a i3 for now but will get the other 8800gts going soon and i'll eventually get the q6600 on its way


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, just started folding for the team last night! Switching over from OCN  Stats are here. I have only switched one 8800gts over and a i3 for now but will get the other 8800gts going soon and i'll eventually get the q6600 on its way



My offer still stands. Once you have all your hardware folding for TPU, PM me and you shall have 70K ppd worth of GPU's until we meet your OCN point total.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

That's very generous of you!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 7, 2010)

what was his point total Buck and do you need help?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> what was his point total Buck and do you need help?



My offer also still stands so once we get his total output from OCN I will chip in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> what was his point total Buck and do you need help?


He has 600K+ in points on OCN. I could always use the help. I have a feeling we could get him there in a day or two. Of course, the offer required *all*his clients fold from this day forward for TPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> He has 600K+ in points on OCN. I could always use the help. I have a feeling we could get him there in a day or two. Of course, the offer required *all* his clients fold from this day forward for TPU.



A very fair offer I would say.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 7, 2010)

> He has 600K+ in points on OCN. I could always use the help. I have a feeling we could get him there in a day or two. Of course, the offer required allhis clients fold from this day forward for TPU.


Heck count me in, I can stand to donate some points...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Shoot! I need to dump the team at OCN asap! But yeah here is my current points over at OCN. The only thing i still have folding for them is the q6600. Everything else is folding for TPU 

Ill go make some lame excuse over there that my mom won't let me fold cause of the electricty and stop folding for OCN and configure it for my Josh154TPU username and they will see my account as not scoring any points for any team  I'll go do that right now!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well all my rigs and successfuly configured to tpu! Have the q6600 8800gts i3 330m and a c2d all folding for TPU! Im still waiting for my second 8800gts to come in the mail and when that comes there will be another 6k PPD towards TPU.

I am folding on a new passkey also, so i wont see any bonus points till i get my 10 work units done. So don't expect to see huge points qutie yet. After i get bonus points im expecting to see about 20k PPD when my other 8800gts comes 

Heres a screenshot for proof


----------



## theonedub (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for joining the team  

I dont think you have to lie to them @ OCN though, just tell them you are switching teams or sneak away quietly w/o saying anything


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks for joining the team
> 
> I dont think you have to lie to them @ OCN though, just tell them you are switching teams or sneak away quietly w/o saying anything



haha well i was competing in the folding team competition and was competing against like 14 other teams. But now its all good cause im folding for TPU!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 7, 2010)

Great I will switch one whole rig over to your name tonight and help you out. Should be able to get you back them lost points in just a few days.
EDIT: Done got one i7 rig doing -bigadv and a GTX460 folding for Josh154TPU


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Great I will switch one whole rig over to your name tonight and help you out. Should be able to get you back them lost points in just a few days.



Cool thanks man! Do you need my passkey? I can send it in a PM so we can get those 10 WU's done much quicker


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Cool thanks man! Do you need my passkey? I can send it in a PM so we can get those 10 WU's done much quicker


It would be better to use GPU's so we do not lose any bonuses during the 10-WU burn-in.


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2010)

not a lot of PPD, but added my new PS3 to the team until the dedicated rig gets back online


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pm'd all three of you with my passkey. Thanks so much guys, watch out we will have a number 1 folder for TPU!

EDIT: I could have sworn buck's post said to pm tex buck and bog with my passkey?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> EDIT: I could have sworn buck's post said to pm tex buck and bog with my passkey?



I edited it when i realized that we would lose the -bigadv bonuses(72k vs 8.5K) with your passkey, so GPU makes more sense.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh true I was thinking you all were doing amp for some reason. You could still do bigadv just change the username and leave your passkey


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 8, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Oh true I was thinking you all were doing amp for some reason. You could still do bigadv just change the username and leave your passkey


No can do. The passkey is linked to the username. Can't mix any of them. Can't download a -bigadv and send it to another user to finish either. I'm going GPU and have 43K ppd in your name already.

On another note: I want to congratulate the entire team on passing the *500 Million* point mark and for *averaging 1.5 Mil PPD*. We are now #15 in the world for Avg PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 8, 2010)

I have 4 GTX460's on your name Josh154 and you should see a slight boost on your points tonight. Will add the 2 GTX460's tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I have 4 GTX460's on your name Josh154 and you should see a slight boost on your points tonight. Will add the 2 GTX460's tomorrow when I get to work.



Josh154 or Josh154TPU?


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 8, 2010)

I added 2 more GTX460's and took back the -bigadv. Buck's reasoning made more sense that doing it my way. That's why he's the King of Folding on TPU....Josh154TPU? 

Josh154TPU (BBB)


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 8, 2010)

He should have kept it Josh154.  Click on my folding badge.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 8, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> He should have kept it Josh154.  Click on my folding badge.



Josh154TPU to be exact


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah it's Josh154TPU not Josh154 anymore. Sorry about the confusion guys  But thanks for helping me out!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm so close to 250k.  Can you believe it?  Wow, I am kinda pissed.  Looks like I'll be getting it in the next update then!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats on 250k man!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, I added 2 more GTX card's to your name Josh154TPU. It will take a couple of updates before it takes effect or you start noticing the difference.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Ok, I added 2 more GTX card's to your name Josh154TPU. It will take a couple of updates before it takes effect or you start noticing the difference.



Sounds good thanks man!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm so close to 250k.  Can you believe it?  Wow, I am kinda pissed.  Looks like I'll be getting it in the next update then!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101208/Capture007.jpg


Congrats!


TeXBill said:


> Ok, I added 2 more GTX card's to your name Josh154TPU. It will take a couple of updates before it takes effect or you start noticing the difference.



Super generous!


----------



## heky (Dec 9, 2010)

Hy everyone. I just started to fold for TPU again on my GTX460. I know it wont be much PPDs, but better little than nothing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

heky said:


> Hy everyone. I just started to fold for TPU again on my GTX460. I know it wont be much PPDs, but better little than nothing.



Amen to that brotha.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad to have ya on the team! Is the gtx 460 the only piece of hardware your folding on?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Then after that i need to pick up another cheap folding card something like a 8800gt and a bigger PSU and fold away! Im estimating that if i pick up another card like a 8800gt my rig will be in the 20k+ range



I know that this PSU not much bigger, but this is also an alert for anyone else, how about a XFX 650 watt PSU AND a XFX GT240 for $85 after MIR's ($70's worth) and a combo discount, plus shipping (showed me $6.77)  The reviews on that PSU are mixed.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I know that this PSU not much bigger, but this is also an alert for anyone else, how about a XFX 650 watt PSU AND a XFX GT240 for $85 after MIR's ($70's worth) and a combo discount, plus shipping (showed me $6.77)  The reviews on that PSU are mixed.



Bring it to me. I need to heat up my work shop after a water pipe broke.  650 W folding could help my 270 W rig to dry it up. It only have to last the winter. I'm sure that I could make a $400 15K PPD folding rig if I lived in the US, but I don't.   Good deal otherwise.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ehh i think id go with a corsair 750w at least


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2010)

oops, forgot to give a link above Linky


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

As I was discussing in this thread here:
 Interested in Folding. 2 questions:

I want to begin folding and setup a secondary (folding only) PC. It will be very low budget since I'm a broke college student. I do not intend to get it a monitor, keyboard, mouse, chassis etc. (I'll VNC into it). Currently, I'm thinking to get the follwing:

Athlon II x3 (and try unlocking) / Phenom II x2 555BE (try unlocking to quad/OC'ing)
A socket AM3 motherboard
2x1Gb RAM
GTX 460

What are your thoughts?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez said:


> As I was discussing in this thread here:
> 
> I want to begin folding and setup a secondary (folding only) PC. It will be very low budget since I'm a broke college student. I do not intend to get it a monitor, keyboard, mouse, chassis etc. (I'll VNC into it). Currently, I'm thinking to get the follwing:
> 
> ...



sounds good 

see if you can find a cheap am3 board with 2 pci-e slots or more, (in case you wanna expand)

so i got my system up and running now, i7 + 2x275s

i only have 1 monitor, and i heard someone saying that i dont need 2 monitors anymore to fold on the second card?

is this true?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds good
> 
> see if you can find a cheap am3 board with 2 pci-e slots or more, (in case you wanna expand)
> 
> ...



Btw, do I need to have atleast 1 monitor to fold? Does it matter if I have no monitor hooked up?


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2010)

heky said:


> Hy everyone. I just started to fold for TPU again on my GTX460. I know it wont be much PPDs, but better little than nothing.




That's good for around 10,000 PPD at stock clocks so nothing small about that contribution 



(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds good
> 
> see if you can find a cheap am3 board with 2 pci-e slots or more, (in case you wanna expand)
> 
> ...



Newest NVIDIA drivers should allow you to extend the monitor onto a card that doesn't have a screen connected. But I'm not sure if that's why my dedicated rig was crashing, so try it first and if not make a cheap dummy plug



xbonez said:


> Btw, do I need to have atleast 1 monitor to fold? Does it matter if I have no monitor hooked up?



If you are only folding on one card you don't need a monitor for it


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

So, this is what I've put together until now:

Open Box: MSI 870-G45 AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherbo...
G.SKILL NS 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 1...
LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK 575W ATX12V SLI Ready   ...

Motherboard and PSU both support 2 GPUs. An easy hack to make SLI work. I ahve a 320Gb HDD lying, so I'll use that. 
That only leaves me to find a GPU. I have a budget of $100 for the GPU for now (I'll add another one later). Since I'm looking to extend my RAID0 array and watercool my main rig, I can't spend anymore on the GPU. Its hard to get a GTX 460 for that much. 
Whats the next best card? Or, is anyone here willing to sell a GTX 460 to a folder, if used solely for folding?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> If you are only folding on one card you don't need a monitor for it



If I later extend to two GPUs, will I need atleast one monitor, then? I'm not looking to hook up a monitor to the folding rig at all since I barely have any desk space with my main rig having two monitors. 
If that is the case, I won't bother getting a SLI compatible motherboard and PSU now, and instead of later SLI'ing, I'll just sell and upgrade to something powerful. Or, I'll just move the 470 from my main rig to the folding rig, and get something new for my main rig when I need to upgrade.

Long story short: Can SLI be used for folding without any monitor? If not, I probably won't cater for SLI'ing later on.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

you dont have to activate sli to fold


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont have to activate sli to fold



Thats good. My other question still remains ^^.


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez said:


> If I later extend to two GPUs, will I need atleast one monitor, then? I'm not looking to hook up a monitor to the folding rig at all since I barely have any desk space with my main rig having two monitors.
> If that is the case, I won't bother getting a SLI compatible motherboard and PSU now, and instead of later SLI'ing, I'll just sell and upgrade to something powerful. Or, I'll just move the 470 from my main rig to the folding rig, and get something new for my main rig when I need to upgrade.
> 
> Long story short: Can SLI be used for folding without any monitor? If not, I probably won't cater for SLI'ing later on.



Your "main" monitor (the one windows designates with number 1) never needs a screen attached even in multi GPU setup.

For additional GPU's, although the new drivers are meant to get rid of the need for cards to be connected, I'd recommend making dummy plugs for each. Very easy and cheap to make:

http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/384733-30-second-dummy-plug.html

I am not sure if SLI works with folding with current drivers, someone else may be able to answer that one. It is best to run multiple folding GPU as non-sli. That's why you can get any board for AMD with lots of PCI-E slots and NVIDIA GPU.



(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont have to activate sli to fold



What he said


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes you will need the one monitor to set it up with. If you have 2 cards in one board the second card will need whats called  a dummy plug to get it to fold. more questions just ask..
O and thanks for joining our folding@home team. Welcome


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

So, just to be clear:
Once I have my folding client set up, and folding, I can disconnect ALL monitors from that system and continue folding?

PS
If I can't get a 460 for $100, I'll go for a 260 (not hard to find them sub $100 on eBay). Would that be alright? I'll get another one in a few months once prices plummet and I can get them for 50ish bucks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

get the 450 instead, its a bit better than 260 and uses less power and less noise

gonna get this folding later


----------



## KieX (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, just to be clear:
> Once I have my folding client set up, and folding, I can disconnect ALL monitors from that system and continue folding?
> 
> PS
> If I can't get a 460 for $100, I'll go for a 260 (not hard to find them sub $100 on eBay). Would that be alright? I'll get another one in a few months once prices plummet and I can get them for 50ish bucks



On one GPU yes. That's all there is to it 

For any more GPU's you need to extend the desktop to those cards, and with new NVIDA drivers once setup you should be able to run headless computer. Although if you experience problems you may need to attach those Dummy VGA plugs


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

Suppose I extend my GPU budget by a little bit, I have these options:

$150: Galaxy 60XGH3HS3CUD GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 25...
$130: ZOTAC ZT-40404-10P SYNERGY GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi)...

Will the 465 be better?

EDIT: A quick google search revealed that the 465 is actually inferior to the 460 (who decides the numbers on these cards at nVidia!!).


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Suppose I extend my GPU budget by a little bit, I have these options:
> 
> $150: Galaxy 60XGH3HS3CUD GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 25...
> $130: ZOTAC ZT-40404-10P SYNERGY GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi)...
> ...



Yes but not by much. As is folding does not need 1 GB cards, the 768 GB does the job just as well and at lower cost. In the future (read: when the current "test" WU's will be ordinary WU's) core count is better and then the 465's will dominate the 460's.

The "test" WU's is for fermi GPU's only and you get them  them by adding -advmethods in your short cut.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

take 460, less power, less noise(very much!!!) and does more ppd afaik


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

Another question:
Whats the recommended PSU wattage rating for 2 x 460 in SLI?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Another question:
> Whats the recommended PSU wattage rating for 2 x 460 in SLI?



A 750w should cover it.  Also, you don't want them in SLI if folding!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> A 750w should cover it.  Also, you don't want them in SLI if folding!



Oh, yes..lol. I just say it out of habit. I meant 2 460s.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

a good 6-700w psu if you go with something like a enermax or seasonic a 700w should do more than fine

each card uses 160w MAX without oc, then you can add 20w to oc thats 320w in total, then 100 for cpu, and 50 for other stuff


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> a good 6-700w psu if you go with something like a enermax or seasonic a 700w should do more than fine
> 
> each card uses 160w MAX without oc, then you can add 20w to oc thats 320w in total, then 100 for cpu, and 50 for other stuff



Don't forget each card used 24 amps.  So 2 x 24 = 48 amps for the GPU's minimum.  Not to mention the rest of the system needs to pull, let's say 12 amps depending on configuration.  I would say you need 60 amps to run the system.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Don't forget each card used 24 amps.  So 2 x 24 = 48 amps for the GPU's minimum.  Not to mention the rest of the system needs to pull, let's say 12 amps depending on configuration.  I would say you need 60 amps to run the system.



2 460s are not going to use 24A each, maybe together but not each. The 460s TDP is 150/160w so thats about 13A per card and even folding they are not going to hit that mark.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

Suppose I get the Phenom II x2 555BE and unlock cores and OC. How many more PPDs will the 460 generate compared to the Phenom?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 2 460s are not going to use 24A each, maybe together but not each. The 460s TDP is 150/160w so thats about 13A per card and even folding they are not going to hit that mark.



I assume you did Ohm's law.  160w/12v=13.33A

Yeah that does sound more fair that 24A per card.  I remember reading however that these indeed did pull that amount.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

got the 2x275s up and running finally

the one that bumps up and down is my main card, 






will be doing 100% fold on second card all day, and 80% on the main


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. Will order my folding rig and hopefully have it together in a few days. This will fold 24x7, without a minute's rest.
In the meanwhile, I'm going to start folding on my main rig too from 11pm - 5pm everyday (sleep/work).


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Suppose I get the Phenom II x2 555BE and unlock cores and OC. How many more PPDs will the 460 generate compared to the Phenom?



I can only give half the answer - a 460 @ 850 MHz core does 11.328 PPD (points per day) on the 6800 WU. This is the current WU's. This is my second card in my work rig.  My primary card, a 450 yields 7009 PPD, but there is not a big hit in PPD if you actually use the GPU, only some slow response.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got the 2x275s up and running finally
> 
> the one that bumps up and down is my main card,
> 
> ...



That's great. What is the final temperatur for the two cards?. The #1 seems to be a candidate for my workshop heating problem 

I do the same - run my lower card (460) 24/7 and the work one on/off to keep temperatures in check and leave me some time to other stuff.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys! Just got my second 8800gts today and have them installed. Does anyone have any helpful links to getting it setup on two cards?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2010)

xbonez, IMHO
If you're going to build a dedicated F@H rig, build it with the best components that you can.  If you're paying for the electricity, get the most efficient PSU that you can afford.  The PSU that you list is most likely only around 70% efficient.  (see my post earlier today for a deal on a PSU/GT240 combo)  I think I speak from the "collective" experience when I say this.  Folding really pushes hardware.

josh154: http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/forum.htm


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys! Just got my second 8800gts today and have them installed. Does anyone have any helpful links to getting it setup on two cards?



http://fahtracker.com/

Makes everything extremely easy!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah im trying fah tracker and only 1 gpu is loading.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

was effin annoyed about the hd cage hitting the graphics card

so







victim 








mstenholm said:


> That's great. What is the final temperatur for the two cards?. The #1 seems to be a candidate for my workshop heating problem
> 
> I do the same - run my lower card (460) 24/7 and the work one on/off to keep temperatures in check and leave me some time to other stuff.



sheez, 80c on the regular 275, and 38 on the one with the ac extreme  that is one nice cooler 

yeah thats what im planning to do, hopefully i can sell these soon and get some 460s or maybe if nvidia release 560s(IF they do)


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2010)

I've never tried fahtracker but the multi-gpu guide on the official folding site is pretty easy to follow: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide#ntoc4


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 9, 2010)

You using a dummy plug josh154?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> You using a dummy plug josh154?



I thought dummy plugs are only needed for 3+ GPU's.  I'm not using any with my 2 9600GSO's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought dummy plugs are only needed for 3+ GPU's.  I'm not using any with my 2 9600GSO's.



You need them for Vista or Win 7 if you are running more than 1 GPU. A second monitor or two inputs on the same monitor will work.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You need them for Vista or Win 7 if you are running more than 1 GPU. A second monitor or two inputs on the same monitor will work.



im using 7, run 2x275s and one monitor, one card with no monitor connected, and pumps out the same as the main card


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am not using any dummy plugs. I have everything running to my 32" vizio. I have a dvi to vga converter running a vga cable on my primary card that i use regular and then i have a dvi to hdmi cable that i guess i could run from the second card into the monitor.

Will this hurt my video performance though having the card hooked up to that?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I am not using any dummy plugs. I have everything running to my 32" vizio. I have a dvi to vga converter running a vga cable on my primary card that i use regular and then i have a dvi to hdmi cable that i guess i could run from the second card into the monitor.
> 
> Will this hurt my video performance though having the card hooked up to that?



No, you should see no performance loss. The second card will be rendering nothing but a desktop background.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Im only using one monitor though. I run vga on the vizio and can plug the hdmi in it also from the second card but will only use vga.

I'll go try it quick with the fah tracker and other cable plugged in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Im only using one monitor though. I run vga on the vizio and can plug the hdmi in it also from the second card but will only use vga.
> 
> I'll go try it quick with the fah tracker and other cable plugged in.



fahtracker has an auto detect feature. Use it after you have everything plugged in. If this fails, we can use Teamviewer to go with an ol' school install.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2010)

Testing new clocks on my 470- 775/1550/1727 @ 1.0v, so far so good.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

I seem to be having troubles with my two 8800gts's. I just now went to nvidia control panel and disabled SLI and now they seem to be running full bore. My clients were running at 50% each for a while and after disabling SLI that fixed it.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Could someone do a remote desktop or whatever it is? Im having issues with this crap. I don't like fahtracker as it doesn't show me esitmated time, time per frame, bonus points or however many i have done.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I don't like fahtracker as it doesn't show me estimated time, time per frame, bonus points or however many i have done.



You need to run HFM.net in conjunction with it so you can see all that data


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2010)

just use HFM.net for monitoring


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Trying to start folding. where can I get the console client for a quad core processor? There only seems to be on link for a console client, and it doesn't specify single or multi core


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Got it  Set up the clients myself using a guide over at OCN.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Trying to start folding. where can I get the console client for a quad core processor? There only seems to be on link for a console client, and it doesn't specify single or multi core



You just have to add -smp as a flag to the regular cpu client


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

nevermind. found the guide on the website.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Trying to start folding. where can I get the console client for a quad core processor? There only seems to be on link for a console client, and it doesn't specify single or multi core



DOWNLOAD 

GUIDE

Don't forget your passkey also.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

A huge thanks to everyone who helped me get set up.

Folding on my main rig (specs to the left). Very soon I'll have a dedicated folding rig.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice man! OC that cpu to like 3.8 since its a c2 and watch your smp ppd increase  Also bump your shaders up on the gtx 470 if you wanna see that thing throw out some real ppd! Not a bad rig at all though!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Would love to OC, but

 Previously OC'ed Phenom II refuses to OC


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2010)

Try to OC the 470 if possible. The PPD on the 470 can get up to 15k PPD at ~750+ core.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Try to OC the 470 if possible. The PPD on the 470 can get up to 15k PPD at ~750+ core.



Even with the 6800 WU's?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Even with the 6800 WU's?



Yes. The GF100/GF110 cards do not see a big impact on PPD as the GF104-8 GPUs when running 6800pt WUs- including the 7202pt WUs. At 752c my 470 still puts out 14.5kPPD across all projects. With 775c I get 14,953 PPD on the 1298pt WUs.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yes. The GF100/GF110 cards do not see a big impact on PPD as the GF104-8 GPUs when running 6800pt WUs- including the 7202pt WUs. At 752c my 470 still puts out 14.5kPPD across all projects. With 775c I get 14,953 PPD on the 1298pt WUs.



I thought folding really only depended on shader clocks?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I thought folding really only depended on shader clocks?



You'll see that when referring to clocks with Fermi cards people will list only the core clocks and maybe the mem clocks. This is because unlike the GT200 series the core and shader speeds are linked and cannot be unlinked. Shader always equals double core speed


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Will definitely work on OC'ing the 470 over the weekend too. Manually set fan to 60% and temp is stable at 62. Definitely room to OC. I don't mind pushing the fan to 75%. The noise really doesn't bother me.

I'm still lol'ing at how the PPD of my quad core is 25% of my 470.

EDIT
How often are user stats updated online?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Will definitely work on OC'ing the 470 over the weekend too. Manually set fan to 60% and temp is stable at 62. Definitely room to OC. I don't mind pushing the fan to 75%. The noise really doesn't bother me.
> 
> I'm still lol'ing at how the PPD of my quad core is 25% of my 470.
> 
> ...



Every three hours on the EOC site.



theonedub said:


> You'll see that when referring to clocks with Fermi cards people will list only the core clocks and maybe the mem clocks. This is because unlike the GT200 series the core and shader speeds are linked and cannot be unlinked. Shader always equals double core speed



Ahh i see i wouldn't know cause i don't have a fermi


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

How is the 5850 at folding? Graphics/gaming performance wise, its neck and neck with the 470. Would the same apply for folding too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

ati SUCK at folding


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

haha...ok. I was getting a good deal on a 5850, but guess I won't be taking it now


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a GTX 460 now for my folding rig. If you guys come across any good deals, please let me know. I'm hoping to spend $100 or less. Note, that this card will be used solely for folding 24/7 on a dedicated rig and for no other purpose. Any special deals for folders, maybe?


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

It will be hard to find a gtx460 under $100.00 bucs.

You might be able to find gts450 for that price(maybe)


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm able to buy a brand new EVGA GTX460  for $140, and a Zotac for $130. I'd assume I'd get a used one for under $100.

EDIT
I guess I should have mentioned in my previous post, I'm looking for used ones. I realize getting a brand new for under $100 ain't happening.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes if you find @ that price buy it, damm good deal. Look for the 768mb version also memory plays no part in folding. If you Find more than one let us know here also, somebody might want it.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm i found a 1gb version evga brand new for $127 shipped. I don't know if i should post the link though me and brandon are thinkin about jumping on them and if we post the link they will be all gone


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

> Hmm i found a 1gb version evga brand new for $127 shipped. I don't know if i should post the link though me and brandon are thinkin about jumping on them and if we post the link they will be all gone


Your choice, I'm picky I only buy certain brands. I like the ones that have a heatpipe cooler on them as they run cooler and seem to oc further for me.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Let's just say its this card and it's brand new for $127 shipped.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal. If you do post the link, I'll definitely grab one.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Question:

In you FAH user page, when it says Active Clients (within 50 days) = x, does it mean that user is running x folding machines?

coz, for example, it shows Josh's as 19. Does that mean, you're running 19 CPUs and GPUs in all for folding?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Question:
> 
> In you FAH user page, when it says Active Clients (within 50 days) = x, does it mean that user is running x folding machines?
> 
> coz, for example, it shows Josh's as 19. Does that mean, you're running 19 CPUs and GPUs in all for folding?



Hmm it very well could be. I've folded on 5 clients in the last 50 days and i have three other awesome dudes helpin me out so i would think so.

Im not forsure on this though i say we shall wait and see what a more experienced folder can tell us


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

> it shows Josh's as 19. Does that mean, you're running 19 CPUs and GPUs in all for folding?


I think it means 19 threads folding but basically the samething.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, I'm folding on my GTX 470 and on all four cores of my Phenom II x4 965, but it only shows me to have 1 client. This is confusing...lol


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

> Let's just say its this card and it's brand new for $127 shipped.


That's the SE version you do know that it only has 256-bit memory interface. But that is still better than the 768MB version that only has 192-bit memory interface.
It only has the 288 Processor Cores when the other 460 has 336 Processor Cores.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

> Well, I'm folding on my GTX 470 and on all four cores of my Phenom II x4 965, but it only shows me to have 1 client. This is confusing...lol


Are you running SMP or the single client on your cpu?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Smp


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> That's the SE version you do know that it only has 288 memory interface. But that is still better than the 768MB version that only has 192 memory interface.



Ohh thanks for clearin that up haha i didn't know the difference. But thats still not a bad price for that card is it?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Another question:

Which of these 460s would be better for folding?

Zotac
Clcoks: 710/1420
Stream Processors: 336
Mem Interface: 192 bit
Memory: 768mb

EVGA
Clocks: 650/1300
SP: 288
Mem Interface: 256-bit
Memory: 1gb


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I think it means 19 threads folding but basically the samething.



Yes X CPUs and GPUs in total. Mine is wrong I found out, or I'm folding for somebody else. Haven't figured out which card it is yet since they all report correct in HFM.net


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Another question:
> 
> Which of these 460s would be better for folding?
> 
> ...




The one with the higher SP count. The EVGA must be the SE version?

EDIT: Note to myself  - read the post including links before replying.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

> Which of these 460s would be better for folding?


Can't answer that one truthfully not sure haven't seen the folding specs on a SE card yet.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's your answer:
What is the performance? How does it compare to other 460 products?

In general, the GeForce GTX 460 SE performs similarly to the GTX 460 768MB.

The GTX 460 768MB is the best choice for shader or tessellation heavy applications.

The GTX 460 SE is a better choice for applications that are more memory bandwidth intensive.

I would get the 460 768MB version myself better performance and most likely better at folding.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Question:
> 
> In you FAH user page, when it says Active Clients (within 50 days) = x, does it mean that user is running x folding machines?
> 
> coz, for example, it shows Josh's as 19. Does that mean, you're running 19 CPUs and GPUs in all for folding?



On your FAH user page:



Date of last work unit 	2010-12-10 08:04:40
Total score 	3894
Overall rank (if points are combined) 	471563 of 1491159
Active clients (within 50 days) 	1
Active clients (within 7 days) 	1 
What this shows is that you have completed 3 WUs each 1298 points on your gpu.
You have to complete a WU on a client before it will show. Your CPU running SMP 4 threads will add 1 client when it completes.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

woot! 2 clients now. Seems I just finished a WU on the CPU


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> woot! 2 clients now. Seems I just finished a WU on the CPU



Grats!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

hmm the rig restarts 2 mins after i start up f@h, but i can crunch for hours no problem


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm the rig restarts 2 mins after i start up f@h, but i can crunch for hours no problem



Are you just starting smp or your gpu clients also?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

smp?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm the rig restarts 2 mins after i start up f@h, but i can crunch for hours no problem



i ran into something similar... i was getting a memory error and had to find out if it was the gpu or my ram.... i clocked my cards to stock to see if i would still crash and did. I loosened up my ram and fixed the problem


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

my ram is at 1333 9-9-9-27(1600 7-7-7-21 original)

and i havent overclocked my cards


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> smp?



The cpu client. Are you just folding on your GPU's or are you also folding on your CPU?

Also check out gary's post that seem's like it would be good help


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my ram is at 1333 9-9-9-27(1600 7-7-7-21 original)
> 
> and i havent overclocked my cards



is it just rebooting or crashing and giving you an error? Make sure you don't have auto restart on(which is the default) so we can get the error code if it's actually crashing


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

So, I ditched the idea of a dedicated folding rig and instead grabbed another GTX 470. Newegg is selling an open box ASUS GTX470 (the exact one I have currently) for a little under 200. A very good deal, if you ask me. Grab it while it lasts. Open box deals don't last more than a day or two

Open Box: ASUS ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5/V2 GeForce GTX...

On stock clocks, I get about 11.5k PPD on a single 470 and temps are stable at 66ish. With a little OC, I should comfortably get 30k PPD combined, plus another ~7k PPD with my CPU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> The cpu client. Are you just folding on your GPU's or are you also folding on your CPU?
> 
> Also check out gary's post that seem's like it would be good help



i crunch on cpu, no folding there 



garyinhere said:


> is it just rebooting or crashing and giving you an error? Make sure you don't have auto restart on(which is the default) so we can get the error code if it's actually crashing



it just reboots instantly, no errors or anything, and its not bc of temps


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it just reboots instantly, no errors or anything, and its not bc of temps



go to your event viewer and look for critical errors... let's see if we can't get this fixed


it'll break it up in a time frame... last 24hrs... last two days ect.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

is there a menu called critical errors?

also running 1 client now to rule out what gpu causes the restart


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is there a menu called critical errors?
> 
> also running 1 client now to rule out what gpu causes the restart



press the start button and type event viewer into the search box it should show up that way



edit: jst read the WHOLE post lol jst sec i'll post a screen shot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

i have no idea what to do, or what to looks for

i started that event viewer......but meh


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

So, once I get my second 470 hooked up in my main rig, I will definitely want to turn on SLI (so i can utilize it while gaming too). So, how do you fold with an SLI setup?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

there is a plus next to critical error's expand that.... then that will give you an event id and source... double click the file and it will give you date time of the error... double click any of those errors and it'll give you a pop up box with a  more info link... what error do you have?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

just crashed with one fah client running, gonna try the other now

also on boinc error it says that another instance of boinc is running


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

the event 41 under critical is your computer seeing that it shut down without powering down properly.(it's the crash) Under the error do you have one that is happening more than the other's or at the same time as the crash?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, once I get my second 470 hooked up in my main rig, I will definitely want to turn on SLI (so i can utilize it while gaming too). So, how do you fold with an SLI setup?



I just turn off 3d performance which is what SLI shows up as in Nvidia control panel when im folding and when i go to game i just turn it back on.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> the event 41 under critical is your computer seeing that it shut down without powering down properly.(it's the crash) Under the error do you have one that is happening more than the other's or at the same time as the crash?



heres the 41


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't need to see the 41... that is the computer crashing and putting that up... expand your error log so i can see it

we need to see the error causing the 41

if i remember right you jst got that i7? if so did you get the ram recently and run a memtest on them?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry man, but im a tard at this, 

like this? 






i have no fucking idea what to do at all

yeah just got the stuff, but its been tested by KieX at his place, so it should be fine


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

did you get the mobo from him too? even so something might happen during shipping at no fault of his... that's the shot i need let me look it up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

got chip, mb, gpu's, and ram from him(well my old ram that i gave him)

thanks man, and thanks for the help, feel a bit stupid lol

still running the other fah client no crashes, could be the second gpu failing on me somehow


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry for the double post... the error you're getting is for firmware. So you need to go through and update all drivers, sound, chip set, all of them... that's what is causing your crashes... don't feel stupid the only reason i know this is i had the exact same problem lol we all learn as we go and i try to learn something new everyday it seems lols


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> could be the second gpu failing on me somehow



yes it could be the gpu causing this... driver's up to date?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks man.

do you think i should just do a fresh install ? or just update everything?

newest driver from nvidia.....


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

did you fresh install with the new board... if not then yes def. do that... if you did then you need to go to the diff websites and update the drivers... it's a pain but it'll fix your problem... sound, gpu, direct X, all of em!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

sigh, gonna take yrs lol, 

ill doa fresh install and then new drivers everywhere


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

it's a pain but worth the stability! I understand the frustration lols... did you fresh install with the new board?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

yes i did a new install,                  so its just weird :S but also getting some random errors, mse getting shut down, driver failing, gah

wtf is happening lol


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

Make sure you don't have an OC when you run your install

memtest too jst to make sure


----------



## KieX (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't think it's the 275s. Because those restarts were happening with my 460s too. And those 460's and i7 were rock solid stable on the new R3E.

I thought it may be the nvidia drivers, but if it's crashing on a single GPU3 too then i think it's the EVGA. Maybe it's not supplying it's share of power to the cards :/

Dunno had my head scratching for ages with that problem.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

the error: event 35 is for firmware so i don't think he's having a power problem. Hell it could be a sound driver lols we'll get it figured out!

You can run it bare bones to make sure if ya want... remove optical's and everything non essential

Also EDIT: is the bios up to date?


----------



## KieX (Dec 10, 2010)

The computer goes into some sort of black screen crash, then you are forced to power it off. That gives the power off error in the log.

Boots fine until a few minutes of folding same thing happens. It was CPU stress test stable, and it was also Furmark GPU stable. But as soon as it folds.. bam! And testing all the parts individually on another board everything is stable. It drove me nuts and I could never figure it out.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2010)

Re-posting the great deal I posted before. I'm afraid it might have got lost in the torrent of posts that came soon after.



xbonez said:


> So, I ditched the idea of a dedicated folding rig and instead grabbed another GTX 470. Newegg is selling an open box ASUS GTX470 (the exact one I have currently) for a little under 200. A very good deal, if you ask me. Grab it while it lasts. Open box deals don't last more than a day or two
> 
> Open Box: ASUS ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5/V2 GeForce GTX...
> 
> On stock clocks, I get about 11.5k PPD on a single 470 and temps are stable at 66ish. With a little OC, I should comfortably get 30k PPD combined, plus another ~7k PPD with my CPU


----------



## xbonez (Dec 11, 2010)

So, I just finished OC'ing my 470. This is the most I could push i to:

Core/Shader clocks : 770/1570 Mhz
Core Voltage : 1062mV
Memory Clock: 1700Mhz
Fan Speed: 86%
Temp on load: 86 deg.

Current 3D Mark Vantage score: 17243
3D Mark Vantage @ stock: 14632

My PPD only went up from 11,328 to 12,600. Decent, I guess.
Anyways, I receive another 470 next week, so I'll OC the pair and then churn out twice as much


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice! Yeah the current GPU3 work units suck right now. A new batch will come soon and hopefully PPD will increase again


----------



## xbonez (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah, PPD depends on the WU? I have a lot to learn


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2010)

Tonight I'm doing absurd requests.  I asked my family to help me to get a q9650 for xmas.  Next,  I'm going to ask the folding community for help with psus.  I will shortly have 2 gtx260s and a 9800gtx ready for folding duty.  All I need is 2 psus capable of running these cards.  I have all the other equipment ready to go,  just need psus.  I'm on a fixed income in Canada,  I can't afford any more.  I will fold my ass off if I can get a psu or 2.  Ready to start my folding farm.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 11, 2010)

Almost touching 15k on my 470


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Edit: Fs, thinking wrong.

Gunna have 2x8800GTS in a min


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Nice! Yeah the current GPU3 work units suck right now. A new batch will come soon and hopefully PPD will increase again



I hope so!  These 6800 units are extremely slow on my 460.  I am getting 11.3k PPD, when I could be getting higher!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

There. They've started, gotta love FAH GPU Tracker .

Unsure on PPD at the moment.

I'll have these going till my GTX260 gets here, then that'll be running and these will get sold 

My system spec machine, but with 2x 8800GTS folding = 310w... hmmm not too shabby.

Also, i've seen people drop their core and memory clocks to the lowst MSI and EVGA Precision will allow. Is this right?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice man! Im actually running 8800gts sli but i have the 512mb versions and yours are either the 320's or 640's right?

Im getting about 5.8k PPD on each of my cards atm. There great! Adding another was the best upgrade i have done in a while 

Here's mine!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Nice man! Im actually running 8800gts sli but i have the 512mb versions and yours are either the 320's or 640's right?
> 
> Im getting about 5.8k PPD on each of my cards atm. There great! Adding another was the best upgrade i have done in a while
> 
> ...



Why is the SLI bridge on there?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Why is the SLI bridge on there?



Cause i game on them too  When folding i just go to nvidia control panel and disable SLI and when i need to game on some good games enable SLI


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

What clocks you running Josh?

I only have stock at the moment and on a 587 and 450 WU i'm pulling a total of 6,726PPD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Cause i game on them too  When folding i just go to nvidia control panel and disable SLI and when i need to game on some good games enable SLI



Josh put this in your sig so you can show how proud you are for folding for TPU:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking....f0000&c2=F5F5FF&c3=AAC2E8&c4=000000&c5=000000






You can change the colors if you like, but those are the TPU colors.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> What clocks you running Josh?
> 
> I only have stock at the moment and on a 587 and 450 WU i'm pulling a total of 6,726PPD



Hmm what gpu's are you running? Is that a total on both GPU's or each gpu? I get like 12k total on both of mine. I have my core at 700, shaders at 1844 and mem at 1000. Just a pretty basic OC but the shaders help out quite a bit. Only reason i have mem and core OC'd is for gaming.




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Josh put this in your sig so you can show how proud you are for folding for TPU:
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking....f0000&c2=F5F5FF&c3=AAC2E8&c4=000000&c5=000000
> 
> ...



I have tried but it say's im not allowed too. Must be something to do post count 

EDIT: I tried it like yesterday and it wouldn't work, but today it decided it's gonna work!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm what gpu's are you running? Is that a total on both GPU's or each gpu? I get like 12k total on both of mine. I have my core at 700, shaders at 1844 and mem at 1000. Just a pretty basic OC but the shaders help out quite a bit. Only reason i have mem and core OC'd is for gaming.



2x 8800GTS 640MB.






First WUs though, so i imagine it'll get better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

seems like the evga board is meh! whenever i insert 2 cards it bsods when i load the cards, 

seems like the power management of the card(evga 758) is toast, 

both cards works fine, bu not together, and KieX also had same problem with 2x460s

so ud3r incoming next week, then i can fold on 2 cards again


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> seems like the evga board is meh! whenever i insert 2 cards it bsods when i load the cards,
> 
> seems like the power management of the card(evga 758) is toast,
> 
> ...



Sweet! Thats awesome to hear you got it figured out man!

Oh and idk why those 640's are giving you such low ppd. Maybe try upping your shader clocks? I know the 512's are a whole diffrent card than the 640's. Mine are g92's and yours are g80's.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

hmm just found this on evga forums



> The problem is not just with the classified boards, or even EVGA boards, it's the demand on power, trhough the PCIe lanes, any board that can not provide adaquate power for the cards will cause excessave heat through the 24 pin, as it tries to push more through than it was designed for, this would apply to the 758, as well as the 759 and 760, or any board EVGA or not . And the mod would be just as
> affective on the 758 as it would be on the 759 or 760, as all it does is by-pass the 24 pin plug ( the weak point in the circuit) and apply it after the point.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=648990&high=758


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Eh? So the EVGA can't handle 2 cards? Unless you solder some wires onto the 24pin.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Eh? So the EVGA can't handle 2 cards? Unless you solder some wires onto the 24pin.



You could buy a 24 pin extender and mod that instead of the PSU cable.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

its not the psu cable that needs modding lol, just gonna do it to the mb 24pin underneath it

the board will be crushed anyway if it doesnt work

not gonna rma it


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

But the point is, you can't run two cards (like they advertise) without performing some sort of mod.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> But the point is, you can't run two cards (like they advertise) without performing some sort of mod.



I've seen many people do so, guess just like everything, there's bad apples in every bunch.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, it's a batch issue.

Right, thought this was something with their whole line.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Oh, it's a batch issue.
> 
> Right, thought this was something with their whole line.



Naw, I've seen plenty of people that don't have that issue.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 11, 2010)

@ moonpig... your avitar is soo weird i'm listening to buckethead soothsayer right now while i read that lol


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

You have a very good taste in music


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

Working on this project all weekend. Once it's operational I will let a Phenom II 940 and MSI K9A2 combo go so stay tuned.

 Show off your WCG farm


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Working on this project all weekend. Once it's operational I will let a Phenom II 940 and MSI K9A2 combo go so stay tuned.
> 
> Show off your WCG farm



Do I see 4 cpus?  Holy cow that thing is going to be alot of power in a small space.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> *Do I see 4 cpus?*  Holy cow that thing is going to be alot of power in a small space.



Yes you do to the tone of 4 Opteron 8346HE's


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thats awesome man! I just blew a breaker  time to start running extension cords FTL!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yes you do to the tone of 4 Opteron 8346HE's



Looking good Bogmali. Do we have 120 kPPD there? Good luck with the OC. I read that it is a bit of a pain.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Looking good Bogmali. Do we have 120 kPPD there? Good luck with the OC. I read that it is a bit of a pain.




Unfortunately the 1207 Opty's do not respond well to OC's, plus the fact that if I wanted to I would not know where to begin due to the boards layout and complicated BIOS settings:shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2010)

Have a look here Bogmali - somebody managed to OC them up to past 2.5 GHz 

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/opteron_8346_he


----------



## xbonez (Dec 12, 2010)

For what it's worth:

Refurbished Galaxy GeForce GTX 260+ OC 896MB PCIe HDMI Video Card for $110 shipped

Only one piece remains though.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ehh i wouldn't spend that on it. If i were to spend that much on a card i could get a gts 450 or maybe a used 460 that would give you way more PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

josh154 said:


> ehh i wouldn't spend that on it. If i were to spend that much on a card i could get a gts 450 or maybe a used 460 that would give you way more ppd.



+1


----------



## xbonez (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, lol...I was thinking all along it was a 460.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 12, 2010)

Link says *2*60


----------



## xbonez (Dec 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Link says *2*60



Lol...yeah. I was just seeing the x60 and assuming its a 460. Blind me


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Quick reply needed:

I'm getting a good deal on a PC with a Intel Core 2 Duo E7400. How does that fare with folding? I'll be adding a 470 to it.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

16k ppd?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

for gpu, 16k is about right

dunno about the cpu though


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I have an OC'ed 470 folding right now and get about 14.8kPPD on the 6800WUs. I have another 470 in the mail, and though I was intending to plug it into my main rig, I'm now considering having a dedicated folding rig with that GPU. Would the the E7400 be decent for that kind of a rig.

I'm getting the E7400, an aftermarket cooler, a motherboard and 4GB of RAM for 150 bucks. Makes sense?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

a dedicated folding rig the e7400 is pretty good


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet. I'll go for it. After adding a PSU, the entire setup should run me about 200 bucks.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Quick reply needed:
> 
> I'm getting a good deal on a PC with a Intel Core 2 Duo E7400. How does that fare with folding? I'll be adding a 470 to it.



Folding@Home GPU PPD Database 

Folding@Home CPU PPD Database


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Sweet. I'll go for it. After adding a PSU, the entire setup should run me about 200 bucks.



Sweet sounds good! We need pic's when you get it though!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

@msgclb: Awesome links. Thank you.
@Josh: Absolutely.

So, for a setup with a E7400 and a GTX 470, whats the recommended power rating for the PSU?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

good 55-600w psu

Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Continuous Power ATX12...

COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS700-PCAAE3-US 7...

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Now to look around for some good deals on PSUs and I have everything I need for the rig.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Now to look around for some good deals on PSUs and I have everything I need for the rig.



Sweet man! Looks like i'll eventually get passed if i don't upgrade some hardware!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Seeing your points, that'll take a long, long time


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Seeing your points, that'll take a long, long time



But it will be done! I only score about 20k PPD  You will be scoring a good 10-20k extra than me daily! Thats 300k-600k points more than me a month!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

I've heard decent things about Sunbeam PSUs. Newegg has a listing for a 680W PSU for about 40 bucks. Good deal, or should I look for something better?
Sunbeam PSU-H680-REV-US 680W ATX 12V 2.0 Power Sup...

@(FIH) The Don: Just saw you had posted some links in your previous post. Checking them out now.

EDIT2:
I think I'll go for the Corsair 650W. I'm running a Corsair 850W in my main rig, and have had no problems. I'll stick with Corsair.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

the 650w is also made by seasonic me tinks


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in a EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 896Mb for about 75-80 bucks? I'm getting a deal on a pair, and don't think I need both. Its a solid 8-9k PPD.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Would anyone be interested in a EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 896Mb for about 75-80 bucks? I'm getting a deal on a pair, and don't think I need both. Its a solid 10-12k PPD.



260's score 10-12k ppd?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> 260's score 10-12k ppd?



Sigh...made the same mistake again. Saw scores for the 460. Oc'ed, the 260 would give about 9k PPD.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Sigh...made the same mistake again. Saw scores for the 460. Oc'ed, the 260 would give about 9k PPD.



Just get urself a 460 so you can stop mixing them up


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys I've had issues with getting virsus of late shutting me down....No fault of F@h, and one of my cards is dirty cause it's started to lock up folding.

Too broke to get cans of air to clean it out atm. I think I will pick up after the new years, and maybe something I'm working on........

Just a status update....


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I've heard decent things about Sunbeam PSUs. Newegg has a listing for a 680W PSU for about 40 bucks. Good deal, or should I look for something better?
> Sunbeam PSU-H680-REV-US 680W ATX 12V 2.0 Power Sup...
> 
> @(FIH) The Don: Just saw you had posted some links in your previous post. Checking them out now.
> ...



You will only be able to use 3 x 6+2 pin for GPUs and thats with one molex connector on the 650 W model. That means that 460 SLI is out of the question.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You will only be able to use 3 x 6+2 pin for GPUs and thats with one molex connector on the 650 W model. That means that 460 SLI is out of the question.



You're talking about the Corsair, right? Why can't I use 4 x 6+2 connectors, using molex adapters (i have a few lying around). Considering this is quite a barebones rig, it should handle two 460s

Found this as a feedback on Newegg



> Pros: More stable than the rock of gebraltar. It's a 650w PSU that can actually push 650w reliably and consistently. It easily handles my Phenom II/GTX 460 SLI build. If you need a new PSU, and you have a moderately high-end build, especially with one GPU, there's no reason not to get this one.
> 
> Cons: Only 2 PCIe cables, so I have to use adapters to fill the second 6-pin conector on each 460. Fortunately, it has a single 12v rail, so molex connectors draw from the same source as PCIe.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Guys I've had issues with getting virsus of late shutting me down....No fault of F@h, and one of my cards is dirty cause it's started to lock up folding.
> 
> Too broke to get cans of air to clean it out atm. I think I will pick up after the new years, and maybe something I'm working on........
> 
> Just a status update....



Sorry about that man  Possibly you could disassemble the cooler and blow it out with air from your mouth?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> You're talking about the Corsair, right? Why can't I use 4 x 6+2 connectors, using molex adapters (i have a few lying around). Considering this is quite a barebones rig, it should handle two 460s



You could, but I'm running a 450 and a 460 0n a TX650 and thats with 11.82 V on the 12 V rail. I don't think that you want to go any lower then that.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Thinking of chassis for my folding rig;

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CTR3ME/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 13, 2010)

My contribution frm my primary rig while I was away on vacation!! Last reboot was on Nov 30


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Thinking of chassis for my folding rig;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CTR3ME/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41+h4x-dT-L.jpg


Honestly, I'd either just get a mobo tray (~$30 from Performance-PCs) or a full case, such as the Antec 300.  That doesn't look very sturdy IMO


dustyshiv said:


> My contribution frm my primary rig while I was away on vacation!! Last reboot was on Nov 30
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39523&stc=1&d=1292267319



Impressive!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't want a full chassis since I'm going to have this on my desk, and I don't want a tower up on my desk. As for motherboard tray, I could look into it, but I'd need to get some soldering action so i can turn the rig on/off without having to short the power pins everytime


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

i kinda like that bench wannabee tray

gonna look into it more, would only require a few aluminium plates and cutting a bit of holes


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

You can get a power switch for just a couple bucks at most online PC shops


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You can get a power switch for just a couple bucks at most online PC shops



True. It looks slick though, and has only perfect reviews at Amazon. Everyone says it looks sturdy, and I like the acrylic finish. I kinda see what you're saying though. It looks like it might be prone to tipping over once loaded. I'll give it a shot, and if I don't like it, I can always return it to Amazon stating its unstable so I don't have to pay for shipping or restocking.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

if you load the thing with mb, gpu's, psu, hd and so on it wont move


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you load the thing with mb, gpu's, psu, hd and so on it wont move



Thats what I'm hoping.


So, once I get the E7400, is it recommended that I use the SMP client, or two instances of the console client?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 13, 2010)

Smp!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

I read somewhere that older dual cores are better off with two instances of the console client unless OC'ed heavily. I don't pay a lot of attention to Intel processors, so I wasn't sure whicch one would suit the E7400. But I do now!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> My contribution frm my primary rig while I was away on vacation!! Last reboot was on Nov 30
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39523&stc=1&d=1292267319



So now we can expect higher numbers  with secondary rigs being turned back on? Good rig you have there.

Just checked one of my rigs - internet connected for 42 days. Pretty good since it was a new build running +4 GHz.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

This past week, I bought 2 GTX 470s, and am looking to buy another one because I'm getting a great deal. Now, I don't really need 3 of them, nor can I afford it, so I'll be getting rid of one. But first pick goes to folders. Special deal for you guys.

An ASUS GTX 470 bought on 30th November for $220. It now retails for $270. I'll sell for what I got and throw in free priority shipping. 
It is OC'ed to Core 770Mhz, Memory 1700Mhz and runs stable. Folds for 12-16hours every day and gives me about 14.7k PPD.

ASUS ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5/V2 GeForce GTX 470 (Ferm...

Let me know if anyone's interested.

The card in action:


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

I do need a good room heater since my own are poor in the regard at 42 and 45 C with an OC and on stock coolers. I know that you don't ship over sea but I have an even worse condition in my work shop but that takes a OC'ed pair of 480 to fix that. Ice is growing from my CPU cooler as I sit here . No seriously I need to get some more HW, I'm to cheap to turn on the ordinary electrical heaters.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't mind shipping overseas if u share half the cost of shipping with me.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2010)

My last US shipping experience turned out to be a bad deal for me, but good luck with your sell.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha, I get you. Shipping overseas can often be too much of a hassle.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

anything bigger than ssd's, ram, or cpu's is a risky thing

postal workers think they are soccer players :shadedshu


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

Shoot my room get's too stinkin hot folding and heats up our basement. I have to crack my window open to keep my room cool! Id say its on average 63-65 farenheight in their and it's the perfect temp! Id rather have to sleep with 2 blankets to stay warm rather then sweat my ass off at night!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Shoot my room get's too stinkin hot folding and heats up our basement. I have to crack my window open to keep my room cool! Id say its on average 63-65 farenheight in their and it's the perfect temp! Id rather have to sleep with 2 blankets to stay warm rather then sweat my ass off at night!



We think alike.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

Btw, I ended up getting this PSU instead:
PC Power and Cooling S75CF 750W EPS12V SLI Certifi...

Bought it used for 60 bucks. Its 750W with 4 PCI-E connectors, so should handle dual GPUs just fine.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We think alike.



Definitely! I can't sleep with it bein so hot. Shit the other night we got a bunch of snow and i couldn't get the window open and i couldn't sleep in my room i hadda go crash upstairs!



xbonez said:


> Btw, I ended up getting this PSU instead:
> PC Power and Cooling S75CF 750W EPS12V SLI Certifi...
> 
> Bought it used for 60 bucks. Its 750W with 4 PCI-E connectors, so should handle dual GPUs just fine.



Nice deal man! I need a bigger PSU for my rig im trying to get a 8800gs as another folding card/phsyx card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Definitely! I can't sleep with it bein so hot. Shit the other night we got a bunch of snow and i couldn't get the window open and i couldn't sleep in my room i hadda go crash upstairs!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deal man! I need a bigger PSU for my rig im trying to get a 8800gs as another folding card/phsyx card


Right now it feels like 34ºF outside, my room is perfectly warm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright folks, this is what I got going at the moment.  It's almost in the 20's, why not warm up the room a bit 


GTX 295
2x GTS 250's
Radeon 5870 (full time for now, once the room heats up too much it'll be only part time)

All default clocks but that's 5 cores going at it.  Crazy folders badge here I come


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

So, I currently have 2 470s with another on its way. I just picked up a EVGA 480 for a good price so I'm thinking I'll get rid of two 470s, and keep just one 470 and one 480. (Wish I could afford to keep all). 
I'm still to decide which card I want in my gaming rig and which one in my folding. I'm leaning towards having the 480 in my folding just because I don't feel the need for a 480 for gaming, and it can be put to better use folding. later, if I feel my 470 is underpowered, I can always switch.
Also, my 470 has an aftermarket Zalman cooler, so it will probably OC to perform at par with the 480. Lets see...lots of benchmarks to be done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright folks, this is what I got going at the moment.  It's almost in the 20's, why not warm up the room a bit
> 
> 
> GTX 295
> ...



nice man, just NICE! 

but you really should trade that 5870 for a nvidia card


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Foxconn Destroyer*

I hope to have this MB up with my AMD Phenom II X4 955 this week end.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I hope to have this MB up with my AMD Phenom II X4 955 this week end.



There is room for a lot of GPU's on that board, nice.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2010)

Bought a GTX260 last week (posted Tuesday) and it hasn't arrived yet.

The seller is a great seller though, and said that if its not there by Friday, he'll refund me!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

how much you paid for the 260?

i shoiuld be having the "new" used board here by thursday, then i can finally get to fold again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

@Don

Iove AMD/ATI for my main rig bro.  . I'll eventually get better cards.  . For now I'm doing ok.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

was jk 

would be all over ati/amd if i didnt get into folding and crunching


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

ZOTAC ZT-40404-10P SYNERGY GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi)... available for $125 shipped. You could possibly haggle for a slightly lower price.

EDIT
Sale not by me. Just sharing a good deal.


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think you can haggle with newegg


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

lol...I'm sure you can't. I only shared the newegg link to show product details. It sells for $170 or so on the egg. The deal I'm sharing is by another forum member on HardForums


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how much you paid for the 260?
> 
> i shoiuld be having the "new" used board here by thursday, then i can finally get to fold again



£50 posted.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ that was a good deal


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> £50 posted.



thats pretty nice, around the same price as they go for here


----------



## msgclb (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a rig with a GTX 470 and GTX 465 and the monitor is going to a black screen ever so often. I suspect the GTX 470 is the culprit.

There something else weird going on. The GPU3 client uses machine ID 2 and my username and team. But every time I boot from these failures the machine ID changes to 1 with a username and team of 0. So far I've reconfigured this once and it happened again. 

The GTX 465 isn't affected with these problems.

I was thinking of trying the GTX 465 for the monitor put the GTX 470 in the 2nd slot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2010)

Picked up another Open Box GTX460 @ Newegg. Just need 3 more and another GTS450 Top to accomplish my goal for year end. It's a shame that the points have tanked for these cards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2010)

The prices on the new 6900 series AMD cards should push Nvidia prices down.

Secondly, any guesses if the GTX560 will have all 384 shaders active?  Hopefully, that will help with the big WU's.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

Great...seems like my PC either shut down (highly unlikely), or that I lost net connection sometime in the night (quite likely). 0 points today...sad face


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Great...seems like my PC either shut down (highly unlikely), or that I lost net connection sometime in the night (quite likely). 0 points today...sad face



Bummer  Im having some issues with my overclock right now. I had to take the ram down to 667 to be stable at 3.6 but now i will randomely freeze up. No BSOD nothing just freezes everything. I don't know if this is a ram issue or needs more vcore. I upped the vcore just one more and im folding right now. Seem's pretty stable but wondering if i should loosen my ram timings to keep it at a low vcore.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2010)

Should, RM depending, have a GTX460 arriving tomorrow!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

For some reason, about once a day I lose net connection to my PC. Disconnecting the ethernet cable and reconnecting it, or restarting the router restores my net connection. Once I get my dedicated folding rig, I do no want to have to do this as the aim is the folding rig should be a low maintenance 24/7 folding machine.

So I solved my problem by writing a small C# program and a batch script. Just in case anyone else is having the same problem as me, this should help.

C# code:
(urlToCheck and batchFileLoc variables may be changed)


```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Text;
using System.Net;
using System.Diagnostics;
using System.Threading;

namespace TEST_restartRouter
{
    class Program
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            string urlToCheck = @"http:\\www.google.com";
            string batchFileLoc = @"c:\batchtest.bat";
            Uri urlCheck = new Uri(urlToCheck);
            WebRequest request = WebRequest.Create(urlCheck);
            request.Timeout = 15000;

            WebResponse response;

            while (true)
            {
                try
                {
                    response = request.GetResponse();
                }
                catch
                {
                    Process proc = new Process();
                    proc.StartInfo.FileName = batchFileLoc;
                    proc.StartInfo.WindowStyle = ProcessWindowStyle.Hidden;
                    proc.StartInfo.CreateNoWindow = true;
                    proc.Start();
                    proc.WaitForExit();
                }

                Thread.Sleep(600000); //wait 10min
            }

        }
    }
}
```

Batch file:
(telnet will have to be enabled in router settings


```
192.168.1.1
WAIT "login:"
SEND "username\m"	//ur username here
WAIT "Password:"
SEND "password\m"	//ur password here
WAIT "#"
SEND "reboot\m"    //command to reboot modem here
WAIT "#"
SEND "exit\m"
```

I'm just going to run this on my folding rig. The program runs infinitely, checking for a net connection every ten min, and if the connection is down, it restarts the router.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Should, RM depending, have a GTX460 arriving tomorrow!



Cool man!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

FYI 6800 WU's not getting credit atm. See the post from Folding Forum:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17042


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> FYI 6800 WU's not getting credit atm. See the post from Folding Forum:
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17042



Hmm...maybe that is why I have 0 points today?

Great. Just logged in to my home desktop from work via VNC. Seems like my comp restarted sometime in the night and so folding stopped (damn Windows update). Resumed folding now. Fortunately I had my VNC server in start up.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Hmm...maybe that is why I have 0 points today?
> 
> Great. Just logged in to my home desktop from work via VNC. Seems like my comp restarted sometime in the night and so folding stopped (damn Windows update). Resumed folding now. Fortunately I had my VNC server in start up.



Thats why you turn windows update to download but ask me when to install


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Hmm...maybe that is why I have 0 points today?
> 
> Great. Just logged in to my home desktop from work via VNC. Seems like my comp restarted sometime in the night and so folding stopped (*damn Windows update*). Resumed folding now. Fortunately I had my VNC server in start up.



Folding rule # 1 - deactivate Window Update  - learnt it the hard way


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Folding rule # 1 - deactivate Window Update  - learnt it the hard way



Seems I did too...lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Should, RM depending, have a GTX460 arriving tomorrow!



i know where you stole that from lol 

jk

nice trade you 2 did btw 



mstenholm said:


> Folding rule # 1 - deactivate Window Update  - learnt it the hard way




i usually put the fah shortcuts into the start folder, then its no problem if the machine restarts, it  just continues, allthough i dunno how that works for CPU folding


----------



## msgclb (Dec 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> FYI 6800 WU's not getting credit atm. See the post from Folding Forum:
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17042



I had a rig crash last night and I couldn't see why that caused me to loose so many points.
The above link doesn't seem to have any solution. Hope the problem is only effecting the stats.

Update: I just noticed this.



> Re: No points in 9pm and 12am updates for gpu3?
> 
> Postby VijayPande » Fri Dec 03, 2010 12:00 am
> PS There indeed was a problem on Dec 1 from 3pm to 11:30pm . After that, the issue was resolved. We're looking to see what sort of recredit is possible. This looks like one of the cases in which a recredit may not be possible (no records to do the recredit), but we're pushing to see what we can do.
> ...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know where you stole that from lol
> 
> jk
> 
> ...



GPU folding is no problem as long there is only one acount. My -bigadv experience is that if stopped and restarted the bonus is lost (8995 vss 92.000 (hex) / 75.000 (quad))


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

Would an EVGA 9800GX2 for $60 be a good deal? According to the GPU PPD DB I should get about 10k PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Would an EVGA 9800GX2 for $60 be a good deal? According to the GPU PPD DB I should get about 10k PPD.



$60 is a sick deal for a 9800GX2. Two words-"Get it"!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright. here's my next question. The guy i am buying it from has 4 of these available. Anyone else interested? If we buy all 4, we could get a good deal. I can buy them and then ship them out (US only, of course)
EDIT - He also said he'll bundle dummy plugs since they'll be used for folding.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2010)

Where and who are you buying them from?

Reason I asked is just make sure that they work!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

*6800 WU Update* From Folding Forum - Unfortunately we have lost the records for credits so re-crediting in this case is not possible. Really sorry. 

8½ hours of Fermi folding down the drain.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Alright. here's my next question. The guy i am buying it from has 4 of these available. Anyone else interested? If we buy all 4, we could get a good deal. I can buy them and then ship them out (US only, of course)
> EDIT - He also said he'll bundle dummy plugs since they'll be used for folding.



damn


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Where and who are you buying them from?
> 
> Reason I asked is just make sure that they work!



A guy from another forum. He's reputable, has great heat and ebay feedback. He also guarantees against DOA.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

sick deal if you can get them, i would do it


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sick deal if you can get them, i would do it



Awesome. Should I count you in for 1 or 2? 
I could potentially keep two of them (though I'd prefer one). 
I need to be able to get rid of 2-3 of them, in which case I'll buy all 4.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Awesome. Should I count you in for 1 or 2?
> I could potentially keep two of them (though I'd prefer one).
> I need to be able to get rid of 2-3 of them, in which case I'll buy all 4.



i dont live in the states, but i would if i did


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont live in the states, but i would if i did



Ah..yeah. oh well...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont think ill risk the transport over here, + for total price i might just buy one here if that is 

but thanks for the offer, good cards, allthough hot cards


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

Just got my second GTX 470. Gonna fold on both of them until I manage to sell them. (Getting rid of both). Third 470, the one that I will keep) is on its way too, as is a 480


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Just got my second GTX 470. Gonna fold on both of them until I manage to sell them. (Getting rid of both). Third 470, the one that I will keep) is on its way too, as is a 480



You will have your badge in no time with all that fire power


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Alright. here's my next question. The guy i am buying it from has 4 of these available. Anyone else interested? If we buy all 4, we could get a good deal. I can buy them and then ship them out (US only, of course)
> EDIT - He also said he'll bundle dummy plugs since they'll be used for folding.



I'll take one. I can paypal the funds once we agree on a total.

Xbonez, where in Philly R U? I Used to live in Levittown near 413 & New Falls Rd.

EDIT: Your IP shows that ur' in-town...nevermind my friend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

should have the new mb tomorow, then i can FINALLY!!! get the 275s up and running for the team


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2010)

I would take two of those 9800GX2's but I don't think I have a strong enough PSU to run both on the same rig.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll take one. I can paypal the funds once we agree on a total.
> 
> Xbonez, where in Philly R U? I Used to live in Levittown near 413 & New Falls Rd.
> 
> EDIT: Your IP shows that ur' in-town...nevermind my friend.



oooh....stalker! lol...I live in University City, though I work in Bala Cynwyd, so I'm there everyday, if thats closer for you.



bogmali said:


> I would take two of those 9800GX2's but I don't think I have a strong enough PSU to run both on the same rig.



Care for one?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> *6800 WU Update* From Folding Forum - Unfortunately we have lost the records for credits so re-crediting in this case is not possible. Really sorry.
> 
> 8½ hours of Fermi folding down the drain.



That's a shame. Its just the points that are lost though, the actual WU information was still valid, right? If it was all lost, then that is extremely unfortunate.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

couple of nv cards for sale

not my though


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats a pretty good deal on the 450. I need to get some better periphreals before i spend more on hardware though  I gotta balance it out!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 15, 2010)

Crap all of my rigs have folded all day and my points have never been this low in months. Whats up with Stanford now.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Crap all of my rigs have folded all day and my points have never been this low in months. Whats up with Stanford now.



I think it's them 9800's. My clients are are folding just great!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 15, 2010)

> I think it's them 9800's.


I've been folding on them for days today is the first day my points have been this low.
Even my -bigadv rigs took a big hit today..


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2010)

Probably hit by the GPU3 point issue referred to a couple times in the thread.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 15, 2010)

That was listed for the Dec. 16, not today.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> That was listed for the Dec. 16, not today.



Now I am confused. Today is the 15th, tomorrow is the 16th. The posts on Folding Forum here:http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17042 are dated from today. Sorry if I am missing something obvious.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok so I am officially away from my folding computer for weeks.  I am 300 miles away from it, and no longer have access to it till January 9th.  Today, I had a problem.  

From 3am to 12pm it seems I scored no points.  At first I thought my computer was off, but it came back on the grid.  Do you think F@H shutdown for a possibly unstable GPU?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2010)

My new years wish.  I get a working sli capable psu to run my folding box.  My folding box will have 2 gtx260s in it.  I will build a 3rd box,  to start a 9800gtx.  I will need a psu for that as well.  I also need a quad cpu,  but that's another story.....  What,  poor people can't fold too?  Just a poor man's xmas wish.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok so I am officially away from my folding computer for weeks.  I am 300 miles away from it, and no longer have access to it till January 9th.  Today, I had a problem.
> 
> From 3am to 12pm it seems I scored no points.  At first I thought my computer was off, but it came back on the grid.  Do you think F@H shutdown for a possibly unstable GPU?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101215/Capture008087.jpg



F@H side error. If it was unstable GPU it wouldnt pause for 3hrs and everyone on the team wouldnt be affected


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> everyone on the team wouldnt be affected



Everyone on the team was affected?  What?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2010)

Check the top 20s production for the same time period (the same way you saw your 'outage') and you will see no one running GPU3 got credits for the same window.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Everyone on the team was affected?  What?



Go back and read from post 11583.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Go back and read from post 11583.



Ok, great thanks.  Too bad I won't get the credit, but at least my computer did not die or something.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2010)

When there is an error like that, first thing I usually do is check to see if it happened to anyone else on the team. Unstable Machine Error states 24hr pause.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2010)

Ug,  it's killing me.  I'm waiting for the first of my gtx285s to arrive.  I've already got payment for the 2nd one sent to paypal.  As soon as I get the first one,  I downflash one of my 260s,  and daddy goes for 5 mil!  Waited a long time for this....


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 16, 2010)

How many 285's did you buy?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> When there is an error like that, first thing I usually do is check to see if it happened to anyone else on the team. Unstable Machine Error states 24hr pause.



Ok glad to hear it!  I feared for the worst, that somehow my computer had gone offline.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

So, I just started folding for the night, and noticed I'm getting unusually low scores for my SMP. I used to earlier get about 4.5k. Is it something to do with the WU?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is anyone still having trouble returning the 6800's?  Seems they will have the servers "on and off" this week, so it looks like this week is a bad one to fold on.  I lost another 3k points cause the servers are down!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Now I am confused. Today is the 15th, tomorrow is the 16th. The posts on Folding Forum here:http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17042 are dated from today. Sorry if I am missing something obvious.



No, these two issues are unrelated. The 15th the receiving server for 6800 WU's had some issues. On the 16th (today) many servers will have planned issues.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, that explains the lack of WUs. Thanks


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

GTX460 installed. 11,000PPD estimated 

Uses 100w less than 2x 8800GTS 640mb and produces 4,000 PPD more. Is also quieter on 75% fan.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting low PPD on CPU (SMP), and no WU on GPU. Stopped folding for the day.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 16, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Getting low PPD on CPU (SMP), and no WU on GPU. Stopped folding for the day.



That's a bummer  now I can extend my lead! All my clients have been folding great I don't know what the deal is there with your amp client.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> That's a bummer  now I can extend my lead! All my clients have been folding great I don't know what the deal is there with your amp client.



I'm guessing it has something to do with their servers.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there anyone out there in folding land that has an 8800GS or 9600GSO (96 shader version) they are looking to sell?  Thanks to work, I have an open slot waiting for abuse.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 16, 2010)

Pm chicken_patty he has one!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Is there anyone out there in folding land that has an 8800GS or 9600GSO (96 shader version) they are looking to sell?  Thanks to work, I have an open slot waiting for abuse.



I can get you a 9800 GX2 for about 60+shipping if interested (if in the US), in a few days. For folding, thats about 10k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

That's a sick deal on that GX2!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a sick deal on that GX2!!!!



Yeah. There are four available. I'm definitely grabbing one. Seeing if there are others here who'd be interested. I'd take 2 myself, but my folding rig has only 2 PCI-E slots.
BuckNasty is down for one too. Still got two available.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

I have one, but it heats up my room way too much so I replaces it with cooler card.  Lucky me a member sent me a 295 to fold on and it's water cooled so I was happy LOL.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha, I bet it is going to heat my room like no tomorrow since my folding rig is in an open case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

Mine was too!  Lol,  wasn't pretty,


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 16, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, I just started folding for the night, and noticed I'm getting unusually low scores for my SMP. I used to earlier get about 4.5k. Is it something to do with the WU?
> 
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3536/foldingslow.png



Yeah that seems to happen to me as well, I'm 100% sure it's the WU's, as my Core 2 Q9650 will do 5-6 k PPD normally but only 3,100 ATM.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Is anyone still having trouble returning the 6800's?  Seems they will have the servers "on and off" this week, so it looks like this week is a bad one to fold on.  I lost another 3k points cause the servers are down!



Nope I have been returning them fine.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

seems like the new board solved the issue with folding and other things

gonna set up the last card in a bit


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 16, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I can get you a 9800 GX2 for about 60+shipping if interested (if in the US), in a few days. For folding, thats about 10k PPD



When do you plan on having them available?  I'll have to think about this one for an hour or so, I'm hoping on not having to buy a new PSU and vid card (which would prob have to happen for the 9800GX2).  I could put the 9800GX2 in my main rig with a 8800GT (powered by PC P&C 750W supply), move one 8800GT to my other rig with dual 8800GS cards (replace one of the 8800GS), and finally moving the 8800GS to the work comp.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> seems like the new board solved the issue with folding and other things
> 
> gonna set up the last card in a bit



Your new board that's a X58A-UD3R right? It's still cold so let's have some bench. I will open my window tomorrow morning (after my -bigadv) and see if I can go a bit higher then my current folding setting (193x21).


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2010)

*925 pointers are back*

I lurked around and found out that the nice (for the 450's) 925 is back. Got one when I added -advmethods.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Your new board that's a X58A-UD3R right? It's still cold so let's have some bench. I will open my window tomorrow morning (after my -bigadv) and see if I can go a bit higher then my current folding setting (193x21).



nope, got a cheap offer on a p6t for 500DKK, so that was pretty good, 

+ it has optimal pci layout on the board for my stuff

gonna get ud3r for the next i7 i should be getting up and running around new year


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> When do you plan on having them available?  I'll have to think about this one for an hour or so, I'm hoping on not having to buy a new PSU and vid card (which would prob have to happen for the 9800GX2).  I could put the 9800GX2 in my main rig with a 8800GT (powered by PC P&C 750W supply), move one 8800GT to my other rig with dual 8800GS cards (replace one of the 8800GS), and finally moving the 8800GS to the work comp.



They'll ship out on Sat or Monday.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nope, got a cheap offer on a p6t for 500DKK, so that was pretty good,
> 
> + it has optimal pci layout on the board for my stuff
> 
> gonna get ud3r for the next i7 i should be getting up and running around new year



I assume that you will take advantage of the nice -5 C and test it a bit 

Edit: Repost - the 925 is back. -advmethods will jump your 450 100 % if you pick one up. Not recommended for over night runs if your GPU is OC'ed to much.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 16, 2010)

xbonez said:


> They'll ship out on Sat or Monday.



That's such a good deal I'll get one and figure out the power issues later.  You've got PM.

Edit:  For anyone in the US, there's a GTX 275 CO-OP PhysX card on ebay right now that's going for $99 (it has a GTX 275 and a GTS 250 on the same PCB).  It ends today 12/16 at 7:05PM eastern time.  Likely to go up near the end though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I assume that you will take advantage of the nice -5 C and test it a bit
> 
> Edit: Repost - the 925 is back. -advmethods will jump your 450 100 % if you pick one up. Not recommended for over night runs if your GPU is OC'ed to much.



will give it a try at least 

allthough 3.8-4ghz seems like the sweetspot for this on aircooler/coolit eco

need real water to go higher with good temps


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

Omg, wtf. 

I just changed my PSU to the one in my specs and my folding draw has dropped from 220w to 186w! AWESOME


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

both 275s is up and running now, feels good to put them to use finally


----------



## KieX (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm happy those cards have a nice new home


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

they sure do 

would love to have another AC cooler on the gw card though, its getting around 78c lol and the one with AC on is around 38 full load haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2010)

Glad you got your issues solved Stiven


----------



## xbonez (Dec 16, 2010)

woot! I'll receive my EVGA 470 with the aftermarket Zalman cooler today. This one is going to be the main folder in my folding rig. Definitely gonna play around and see how much it OCs.
Also, if all goes well, my 480 should arrive by tomorrow.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, need some help making a decision. Okay well i'd like to either upgrade the main rig or build another cheap folding rig. Im getting about $100 bucks from my sister for christmas, she said she's just giving me cash, my parents i really don't even know most likely non computer stuff, my grandparents most likely black ops, and i asked for newegg gift card from my aunt and uncle.

So i could probably have $150 to spend elsewhere as i could trade the newegg gift card if needed on some hardware. I could most likely get a 460 with that. Here's my other thought though. Im going to texas on the 30th and im going to be in dallas and houston. Their is a microcenter in both areas and i'd love to pick up a i7. Bigadv would be sweet!

They have a i7 950 for $200 but do they have any good deals on mobo's? Id need to sell my current cpu mobo and ram and i could get about $220 for it all. So about $320 i could spend at MC. I could probably only get a cpu and mobo for that price so id have to hold off a bit before getting the rig all put back together. But with bigadv it would be worth it i think.

Or i could take that $150 and just grab a gtx 460 for about 10-15k more ppd so id be at 25k-30k.   But i would need a new power supply.Or i could sell the q6600 and grab the q9300 at micro center for 100 bucks or buy a q9550 for about 180. Or i could sell my current cards buy a 470 have about 50 left sell my current PSU for like 50 and then have 100 for a new psu.

The choices are endless  I don't just fold on the rig either. I do ALOT of gaming and take it to lans. Im not sure what to do? Give me some opinions please!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2010)

josh154 said:


> hey guys, need some help making a decision. Okay well i'd like to either upgrade the main rig or build another cheap folding rig. Im getting about $100 bucks from my sister for christmas, she said she's just giving me cash, my parents i really don't even know most likely non computer stuff, my grandparents most likely black ops, and i asked for newegg gift card from my aunt and uncle.
> 
> So i could probably have $150 to spend elsewhere as i could trade the newegg gift card if needed on some hardware. I could most likely get a 460 with that. Here's my other thought though. Im going to texas on the 30th and im going to be in dallas and houston. Their is a microcenter in both areas and i'd love to pick up a i7. Bigadv would be sweet!
> 
> ...



yhpm


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Quick one boys.

I start a 1298 and my GTX460 (875/1750/1350) claims 11,500 PPD then at 5% it drops to 5,510.9 PPD... 

Any idea?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Quick one boys.
> 
> I start a 1298 and my GTX460 (875/1750/1350) claims 11,500 PPD then at 5% it drops to 5,510.9 PPD...
> 
> Any idea?



Driver has crashed to 2d clocks. Restart rig and drop back your O/C to 825/1650/1840 and up the volts slightly using MSI Afterburner. Make sure fan keeps the core under 65C.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, dropped to 800/1600/1350 and it's 10,000PPD after a good 15mins


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> They have a i7 950 for $200 but do they have any good deals on mobo's?



Here is a very good deal on a very good mobo:

GIGABYTE GA-X58-USB3 LGA 1366 Intel X58 USB 3.0 AT...


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is a pretty good deal for a refurb MB.(Only 90 days warantee)

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MD-X58I-CH09-R


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Still playing around with my new GTX 470. Comfortably OCs to 825 core, 1800 memory. At 850 core, it seems stable in Furmark, but crashes during 3D Mark Vantage (which is weird). I'm gonna set it at 850 and see if it folds without errors over the night.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow that's an amazing deal on that xfx board, newegg isn't working for me so i can't see that other mobo.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Whoa! Getting 16k PPD on my OC'ed EVGA GTX 470. GPU is running at Core 850Mhz, Memory 1850 Mhz @ 1.1 V. Temp steady at 56 deg. The Zalman V3000F rocks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Wow that's an amazing deal on that xfx board, newegg isn't working for me so i can't see that other mobo.



xfx x58 board is


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2010)

Is this insane or what?
http://www.frys.com/product/6156139?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is this insane or what?
> http://www.frys.com/product/6156139?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG



Not too shabby plus Corsair's MIR are awesome.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

In case anyone's looking to add ~9k PPD to their farm at a decent price, here's a GTS 450 for 85, shipped (I'm sure you can negotiate something lower).

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1569782

PS - not my sale


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm, so let's see,
$170 - Gigabyte motherboard
__63 - RAM (after MIR & shipping)
_230 - i7-950 from MC (est. taxes and shipping)
____
$496
Could save $70 with the XFX motherboard....
hmmm


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Just VNC'ed into my system from work. Folding at greater than 20k PPD. Thats my highest output, so far.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah im going to need to save as much as i can. And i won't need to pay for any shipping at MC. I'll be picking it up in store. I think i'll start selling my rig as soon as i get home today so i can pick up that i7 950 when im in texas. I'll see if they have any deals on ram while im down there too. If not i could just wait and pick up a used board or that refurbed xfx when i get back.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

@Josh: What components will you be selling?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah im going to need to save as much as i can. And i won't need to pay for any shipping at MC. I'll be picking it up in store. I think i'll start selling my rig as soon as i get home today so i can pick up that i7 950 when im in texas. I'll see if they have any deals on ram while im down there too. If not i could just wait and pick up a used board or that refurbed xfx when i get back.



Don't count on that XFX to be there when you get back.  Geeks.com sells things in batches.  When they're gone, they're gone.  I AM NOT SUGGESTING THAT YOU BUY IT NOW.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

xbonez said:


> @Josh: What components will you be selling?



msi p7n sli platinum,

intel q6600

corsair xms2 4gb



thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't count on that XFX to be there when you get back.  Geeks.com sells things in batches.  When they're gone, they're gone.  I AM NOT SUGGESTING THAT YOU BUY IT NOW.



Alright, yeah i can't buy it now so i guess i will need to wait around that time. I want a 1366 board that has at least 2 pci express slots. Think i could do it for about $120?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Alright, yeah i can't buy it now so i guess i will need to wait around that time. I want a 1366 board that has at least 2 pci express slots. Think i could do it for about $120?



Used, I'd say yes.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Used, I'd say yes.



Alright cool  Definitely time to start parting the rig once i get back! Anybody want a good cheap folding setup? Board has THREE pci express slots. It would be a great setup for anybody looking to throw some cards in there for some cheap points.

Let me know if you know of anybody that need's any of these components!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *I AM NOT SUGGESTING THAT YOU BUY IT NOW*.



Eh, I'm not suggesting to buy that board period:shadedshu XFX boards are not known to be reliable (I just trashed a 780i version). That Gigabyte X58 board on my previous is much better. If you're on a very tight budget, go for an Asrock X58Extreme or you might be even lucky to snatch an Extreme3 version for a little over $100 (open box at Newegg for $135).  

Newegg has the X58Extreme vanilla version for $105 open box.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm how do i get to all their open box deals? I'll wait and buy anything until after i get the i7 forsure.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Can bigadv be run off of Windows, or does it have to be done in Linux (virtualized or otherwise)?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Picked up another Open Box GTX460 @ Newegg. Just need 3 more and another GTS450 Top to accomplish my goal for year end. *It's a shame that the points have tanked for these cards*.



Maybe take that money and turn one of your K9 systems into a bigadv system?  The i7 1366 kind.


bogmali said:


> Eh, I'm not suggesting to buy that board period:shadedshu XFX boards are not known to be reliable (I just trashed a 780i version). That Gigabyte X58 board on my previous is much better. If you're on a very tight budget, go for an Asrock X58Extreme or you might be even lucky to snatch an Extreme3 version for a little over $100 (open box at Newegg for $135).
> 
> Newegg has the X58Extreme vanilla version for $105 open box.



Thanks Bog.  That kind of information is greatly appreciated and needed.

xbonez, bigadv is now as close as a switch in the SMP client, assuming you have the hardware.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats the hardware required? I have a quad core Phenom II.

My new folding rig will have a Intel C2D E7400. what about bigadv on that?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Alright well i just searched newegg's open box deals and didn't find that vanilla version.

I found this though. Is this a good deal? I feel like it's pretty good deal. 

You need a x6 amd or a core i7 do to bigadv sorry


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> You need a x6 amd or a core i7 do to bigadv sorry



Sad face...

I did turn on advmethods for my processor though.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

As far as im concerned all that does is allow it to get new work units that aren't fully released yet. Im not very sure on this though.

You should pick up my p7n sli platinum for that c2d and throw in some fermi's! It can handle 3 of them babies and ill cut ya a deal on it


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

I would have but I just purchased a socket 775 motherboard and a C2D E7400


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sell it, and buy mine


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

How much for the bundle? PM me


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Can bigadv be run off of Windows, or does it have to be done in Linux (virtualized or otherwise)?



Yes Window, no Linux.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh, contact Paulieg. He's looking to buy a s775 quad.
 Crunchers Helping Crunchers

Bought Josh's rig myself.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like you bought it before he could 

Just have the ddr2 ram! Will trade them for a 4gb ddr3 kit then i could pick up a 1156 mobo and cpu


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

So, I'm starting out my folding rig with 1Gb RAM. It'l have Win7 64bit on it. Will that be enough to fold, assuming Win7 will consume about 70% of the 1GB.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

If not I've got a 4gb kit with your name written all over it  send me another 55 and its yours!

If anyone knows anybody who needs a 4gb kit of ddr2 send them my way. Just need yo sell this then ill be buying a 1156 chip. If you could all find me some good deals on a 1156 chip that has ht  it would be greatly appreciated  I've already got a good board picked out!

Used chips work just as Goood to me. Thanks guys


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

budget for 1156 chip?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Right, i plan on folding near enough constantly till the beginning of January, then i might have to stop. That's gives TPU a predicted 10k PPD daily, and 140,000 points at least.

Sorry, but somethings come up.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

If your GF (I assume that it's your GF in your profile pic) is trying to make you stop folding then dump her. She is not worth it.

I hope that you get it sorted out MoonPig


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> If your GF (I assume that it's your GF in your profile pic) is trying to make you stop folding then dump her. She is not worth it.
> 
> I hope that you get it sorted out MoonPig



Absolutely. And because we're such a great community where we look out for each other, I will take her off your hands. Just for the great cause of folding.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea, she's demanding more sex and less folding. 

I fought for us, but she over-powered me.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, she's demanding more sex and less folding.
> 
> I fought for us, but she over-powered me.



How sad. Must suck to be in your situation.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Id say 200 is the max budget for a chip


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2010)

From what I understand, you're about a month away from Sandy Bridge.  Why not wait?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Id say 200 is the max budget for a chip



I'll keep a look out. In the meanwhile, if you decide to get a LGA 1366 motherboard instead, this is a great deal:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1569065

i7 930 w/ Corsair H50 (liquid cooling) for $210, shipped. I'm sure you can bring it down a little to within your budget. 
Sale thread has proof of processor running stable at 4Ghz.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm that wouldn't be bad either. Id rather go 1366 but boards and ram are more.. they would be worth it though I think.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

From a point of view of futureproofing, I don't think it matters if Sandy Bridge will be running on a new socket. However, I don't follow Intel news much so I don't know what they have in mind.
I do know that AMD Bulldozer has been announced to run on a new socket (AM3r2), for which I am very sad . Means I'll have to get a new motherboard too if and when I upgrade to them.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Im not worrying about being futerproof. Is their a difference in speeds between 1366 and 1156?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

I highly doubt the motherboard or the socket would play any noticeable role in speed.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nah im talking like triple channel ram. I found alot of D0's 920's for around 180-190 and I found a i7 860 for 190 shipped. 1366 boards are cheap used as well. I don't know what to do?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

The added bandwidth by dual and triple channel RAM is very little, and from what I've heard here, folding doesn't rely on RAM very much, so that should not matter at all.

Dual Channel:







Triple Channel:


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Its not just a folder though. Its going to be my main rig used for everything but bigadv is sweet so that's why im upgrading to a i7.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Nah im talking like triple channel ram. I found alot of D0's 920's for around 180-190 and I found a i7 860 for 190 shipped. 1366 boards are cheap used as well. I don't know what to do?



Here and now CPU -bigadv folding - makes no difference if you go i860 or / i920 (run at same speed). With the X58 you have the possibility to upgrade to hex....

Edit: Just saw that it will not be a dedicated -bigadv folder. Still it does not make a difference but don't expect 37.000 PPD if you touch the keyboard. Any disturbance in CPU load will hit you hard. I lose 3 :00 TPF on a -bigadv  (i920) if I run a GPU and I can only imagine what kind of impact "normal" use will have.

Study this -http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

See my above post. I edited it. Barely any diff b/w dual and triple channel


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Duel channel actually has a lower latency.. I don't think ill be upgrading to a hex anytime soon id just switch to sandy bridge for that


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, but by seven *nano* seconds.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

sigh, overestimated my psu, think that is the majro problem, 

when loading 2x275s and a 4ghz i7 the rig shuts down after 30mins of folding
but when only folding on one card and having the i7 @ 4ghz theres no problem

gonna get a good 900w+ with a massive single rail, 75Amps or more next time i get money


----------



## xbonez (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats the wattage on your current PSU?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sigh, overestimated my psu, think that is the majro problem,
> 
> when loading 2x275s and a 4ghz i7 the rig shuts down after 30mins of folding
> but when only folding on one card and having the i7 @ 4ghz theres no problem
> ...



F..K. I know that you know that Fits has a nice Enermax...power supply is often thought as a secondary thing but next to a good mobo comes a decent PSU (run at max 80 % for 24/7, my 2c)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Whats the wattage on your current PSU?



750w chiefter, but its not so much the wattage, my rails are devided on 4, with 18amps on each, want a strong single rail, might get ax1200w, then i have room for ANYTHING i wanna throw in the rig 



mstenholm said:


> F..K. I know that you know that Fits has a nice Enermax...power supply is often thought as a secondary thing but next to a good mobo comes a decent PSU (run at max 80 % for 24/7, my 2c)



yeah gonna get that if he still has it around new year, its a effin nice psu, too bad they cost a fortune here in little DK

and yes, dunno wth i was thinking with this psu, i usually go total overkill with my psu.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 750w chiefter, but its not so much the wattage, my rails are devided on 4, with 18amps on each, want a strong single rail, might get ax1200w, then i have room for ANYTHING i wanna throw in the rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enermax MODU87+ 900W ...say no more...ahh maybe a Corsair Professional AX850W 850W (a bit cheaper)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah that enermax is a bit expensive lol, i dont mind giving 200€ , but thats around the max, so gonna see if Fits still has the enermax around new year, that would be nice. 200$ total think.

ah yeah the ax850w, those are nice


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2010)

-bigadv rig #4 coming online in the next few weeks. Still have to get a few parts. It will be replacing a 4xGPU2 rig that produces 27Kppd and consumes 600+ watts. This upgrade should pay for itself within a year with the estimated energy savings. Don't want to spoil the surprise, but I think msgclb is cooking up something as well.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well guys, im getting ready to tear the rig apart right now  Won't see any points from me for probably a good 2 weeks or 3 weeks but after that time period i should hopefully be in the top 10 getting pie every night! Bigadv should get 30k plus the two 8800gts's should be a good 10-12k. I think 40k should be some pie for me 

Im gonna go hit the slopes tonight and do some boardin then our local lan place has a all night for $15 bucks so i got some friends to hit it up with me. Gonna go ahead and do that then ship out bones his mobo and cpu. I'll be leaving here in about 2 hours. If anyone wants some good ram corsair xms2 4 gb 2x2 kit for $60 shipped let me know and i'll get it out tomorrow 

Buck_ don't forget to mention that im coming up with something as well! It isn't any hexa core like im thinking you two are coming up with though!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Buck_ don't forget to mention that im coming up with something as well! It isn't any hexa core like im thinking you two are coming up with though!


I could build 2 -bigadv rigs for the price of a hex core rig. I go on the cheap with 1156/Open Box mobo's/Air Cooling. Got to make the $$$ count.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I could build 2 -bigadv rigs for the price of a hex core rig. I go on the cheap with 1156/Open Box mobo's/Air Cooling. Got to make the $$$ count.



Ahh true, im thinking thats what im gonna have to do here too. Really debating though as 1366 chips seem to be less than 1156  Then a x58 would be like 50 more than a p55 and probably another 20 into ram. Is 1366 worth 70 bucks? I think yes but idk man!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 18, 2010)

> Ahh true, im thinking thats what im gonna have to do here too. Really debating though as 1366 chips seem to be less than 1156 Then a x58 would be like 50 more than a p55 and probably another 20 into ram. Is 1366 worth 70 bucks? I think yes but idk man!


Go the 1156 route cheaper for dual channel ram Plus the 1156 chips seem to run cooler and OC just as high as the 1366 chips. The 1156 route will cost you less. 
IMOP


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Go the 1156 route cheaper for dual channel ram Plus the 1156 chips seem to run cooler and OC just as high as the 1366 chips. The 1156 route will cost you less.
> IMOP



Yep i decided to go 1156 route. Now i just need to sell some ram and ill buy a i7 chip. I'm getting about $100-$150 in newegg gift cards and cash.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> -bigadv rig #4 coming online in the next few weeks. Still have to get a few parts. It will be replacing a 4xGPU2 rig that produces 27Kppd and consumes 600+ watts. This upgrade should pay for itself within a year with the estimated energy savings. Don't want to spoil the surprise, but I think msgclb is cooking up something as well.



I'm retiring an old reliable machine and will soon have a new rig #4.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha nice. Im thinking about selling rig number two as the laptop just died today and im gonna need funds for the i7 machine.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Woot! Guys im at galaxy lan here in sioux falls. It was $15 bucks for a all nighter and im playing on a evga p55 sli core i7 860 and a gtx 470. This thing is muchhh nicer than my q6600 was! I shipped out that q6600 tonight, just need to sell the ram now.

Im getting a $50 dollar newegg gift card from my aunt for xmas, i know i'll be getting $50-100 cash from my sister and i don't know about anyone else. If i get anything else it's more than welcomed! Im gonna wait till after christmas till i purchase anything though. I'd like to wait and see if theirs any christmas deals, or people selling old stuff. 

I need to be patient and see if i can get the funds for a 1366. If i can't oh well a 860 would still be sick!  You guy's have fun ima be gamin a whole nother 9 hours!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Have fun. All night long gaming sessions are awesome. used to do it with CS way back.

My GPU just started working on 6806 project, instead of 6800, and my PPD has dropped from about 16k to 12.5k. Is that usual?
Also, around the same time, I started crunching on my CPU. Could that be causing the drop in PPD?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm im not forsure. How is this deal guys? Im getting ready to place a order on it. I decided im going 1156. I got a $50 egg giftcard coming that i will put towards the mobo.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

I can vouch for the ripjaws. been using them for over an year now, although the cas7 version. getting them to work at their advertised speed and timings can be quite difficult though. Mine only work at 7-7-7-24 @ 1333mhz or 9-9-9-24@1600 mhz even though they should run at 7-7-7-24@1600mhz.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I can vouch for the ripjaws. been using them for over an year now, although the cas7 version. getting them to work at their advertised speed and timings can be quite difficult though. Mine only work at 7-7-7-24 @ 1333mhz or 9-9-9-24@1600 mhz even though they should run at 7-7-7-24@1600mhz.



Hmm those probably wouldn't be a bad deal then. I think i may just go ahead and wait till i order a cpu. Im most likely gonna sell my laptop, the thing just started BSOD'ing on me and i have had this happen to me so many times now. I could part the rig out and i could get some cash from there. Depending on what i can part the rig laptop for i may just go 1366 so i could eventually go hexa if needed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I can vouch for the ripjaws. been using them for over an year now, although the cas7 version. getting them to work at their advertised speed and timings can be quite difficult though. Mine only work at 7-7-7-24 @ 1333mhz or 9-9-9-24@1600 mhz even though they should run at 7-7-7-24@1600mhz.


Bought a set of those yesterday. A year ago I was paying $100 for 4gb DDR3 1600. Glad ram is coming down.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah gonna get that if he still has it around new year, its a effin nice psu, too bad they cost a fortune here in little DK
> 
> and yes, dunno wth i was thinking with this psu, i usually go total overkill with my psu.



Btw, you could just but another 300W PSU for cheap and use it as an addition to your current PSU. You'd just need to short the 24-pin motherboard connector.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

i could 

but thats just too messy

besides, im going with another cruncher/folder around new year, so ill use this current for the other rig

will only be handling the i7 with a 450 or something


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm im not forsure. How is this deal guys? Im getting ready to place a order on it. I decided im going 1156. I got a $50 egg giftcard coming that i will put towards the mobo.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Bought a set of those yesterday. A year ago I was paying $100 for 4gb DDR3 1600. Glad ram is coming down.



Or you can double the RAM for $40 more

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

This was a must for the i7 8XXX series back in the VM days folding -bigadv. Thankfully they've switched to the Windows based we now enjoy!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well last night i was all gung ho on a 1156 system, but now i figured out my craptop died and i could get at least $40 out of the 120gb ide hdd in it. And well i could probably get a decent amount out of it by either parting it out or trouble shooting the problem, fixing it and selling the damn thing. I think it may be a ram issue to be honest.

I already know im getting a $50 newegg gift card for xmas so i could wait and put that towards ram as if i go 1366 i'll probably just find a used x58 board and chip for like $325 which seem's to be pretty easy as they sell cheaper together for some reason.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anybody know what kind of PPD you get with a AMD hex SMP? Also how much of a drop will GPU folding have on SMP?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Does anybody know what kind of PPD you get with a AMD hex SMP? Also how much of a drop will GPU folding have on SMP?



GPU2 or GPU3?


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GPU2 or GPU3?



GPU3 with either 1 or 2 fermi


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Does anybody know what kind of PPD you get with a AMD hex SMP?



Ask [FIH] The Don or MStenholm as I can't remember correctly who has that hex rig folding -bigadv.



KieX said:


> Also how much of a drop will GPU folding have on SMP?



Never had any AMD experience but here are 2 of my i7's folding -bigadv along with 2 GTX460's folding GPU3 WU's:

i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz with 2 Gigabyte GTX460 768MB






i7 950 @ 3.8Ghz with 2 Sparkle GTX460 1GB


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Ask [FIH] The Don or MStenholm as I can't remember correctly who has that hex rig folding -bigadv.



MStenholm has a i7 hex, but i'm thinking of 1055T ir 1090T AMD hex


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2010)

AMD SMP folding:

From the folding@home forum -     

Re: Dedicated FAH system?

Postby Qinsp » Wed Dec 08, 2010 5:51 pm
Right now, I have both a AMD 1090T 6 core clocked at 3.6mhz and this 2x4 core Xeon 2.4ghz running 6701's each.

TPF for X6 = 11:27. HFM says 6430 PPD
TPF for the Xeon = 6:10. HFM says 16310 PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2010)

Guess it's not that bad for the AMD X6.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

bogmali, is their a reason you only fold smp on your i7's? I thought the big thing about i7's were there ability to do -bigadv.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't know what happened, can't thank Bogmali's post. the thanks button has dissapeared.

Cool. I think in that case I'll run SMP with the two GPU3 cards on that rig. Time to countdown the days for me now


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> bogmali, is their a reason you only fold smp on your i7's? I thought the big thing about i7's were there ability to do -bigadv.



The 6900 is a -bigadv.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, why does it say smp2 then? Haha sorry im a noob i've never done bigadv  Looking forward to starting though!

Oh and gpu2 clients take less cpu usage than gpu 3 correct? What would a i7 clocked at 4.0 do with two 8800gts's? Right now i get about 11-13k depending on what work unit's i get on the 8800gts's.


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Oh, why does it say smp2 then? Haha sorry im a noob i've never done bigadv  Looking forward to starting though!
> 
> Oh and gpu2 clients take less cpu usage than gpu 3 correct? What would a i7 clocked at 4.0 do with two 8800gts's? Right now i get about 11-13k depending on what work unit's i get on the 8800gts's.



bigadv is a command of the SMP core client to get those special WU.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> bigadv is a command of the SMP core client to get those special WU.



Ohhh, i got it now thanks!  Anybody need some ddr2 ram? I've got some!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> i7 950 @ 3.8Ghz with 2 Sparkle GTX460 1GB


Very nice bogmali. Still pulling 27K PPD while feeding 2 Fermi's.


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, noob question. What is the difference between GPU, GPU2 and GPU3 client, and which should I run for a 470 and a 480?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Ok, noob question. What is the difference between GPU, GPU2 and GPU3 client, and which should I run for a 470 and a 480?



Your Fermi cards will need to run GPU3, GPU2 will not work with them. Other cards will run GPU2 but will have a handicap running GPU3 (meaning less PPD).


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, gotcha. Checked my config and I do have it running as GPU3.

For all folders:
I'm selling an Asus GTX 470. I had two of them. Sold on to TexBill. This is the second one and is an OPEN BOX from newegg.
If you buy it for folding, I'll knock 20 bucls off
[FS][US] Asus GTX 470 Like New

Until the card sells, I might use it to fold.

So, I have both my GTX 470s plugged in, but not SLI'ed. In FAH GPU Tracker, I go to configure and Autodetect GPUs, but it only detects one GPU. How can I fold using both?








Question:
Can someone also tell me what are the requirements for -bigadv?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Question:
> Can someone also tell me what are the requirements for -bigadv?



You need a least an i7 clocked @ 3.6Ghz to make the deadline for the bonus. most of us aim between 3.8 and 4.0ghz for the O/C's. Some have even used highly clocked(4.0+Ghz) Phenom II x6's, but get a diminished bonus. The more cores, the merrier with -bigadv.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh guys i just got another idea! So after i got my droid x i haven't touched my itouch sense. It's a 2nd gen 8gb version but the back plate has my name in it. i took the front digitizer off before as it was cracked and haven't gotten a new one. I checked ebay and i can get a brand new back plate for about $15 bucks and a new digitzer for another $15 bucks. So i could put $30 bucks in it and i think i could get $100 bucks out of it. I still have the retail packaging and all. The only negative i could think of is the serial number won't be on the new back plate. I could just include the old back plate with it for the serial number if they really need it.

Does this sound like a good plan? I can go ahead and order those two things now and then sell it and make some cash for my i7 

EDIT: Something like this and this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

That sounds about right to me at least from the top of my head it sounds like a good way to get some extra $$$ towards your new rig.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That sounds about right to me at least from the top of my head it sounds like a good way to get some extra $$$ towards your new rig.



Yeah, id rather be patient and get as much money as i can and get good quality stuff that i wont want to upgrade. I think id be happy with 1156 but then that thought of why didn't i just go 1366 for hexa in the future? 

It's just always how it is you buy one thing and then want the next best thing. Here's my other question. Should i score a used 920 or 930 where i know the stepping, VID, and what it OC's to for about 180-190 or should i grab a brand new 950 where i don't know anything about the chip and pay like $230 with tax at micro center.

Im leaning towards the used 920/930 and then i could put that other $40-50 in a mobo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah, id rather be patient and get as much money as i can and get good quality stuff that i wont want to upgrade. I think id be happy with 1156 but then that thought of why didn't i just go 1366 for hexa in the future?
> 
> It's just always how it is you buy one thing and then want the next best thing. Here's my other question. Should i score a used 920 or 930 where i know the stepping, VID, and what it OC's to for about 180-190 or should i grab a brand new 950 where i don't know anything about the chip and pay like $230 with tax at micro center.
> 
> Im leaning towards the used 920/930 and then i could put that other $40-50 in a mobo



Well, I always want to upgrade anyways but that's just me .  I would get the used chip, but depending on who is selling it.  There's a lot of reputable sellers here selling you some really good stuff at great prices that are always willing to help if you have any issues.  Try to buy from soneome who can assist with a RMA if possible, in case you have the CPU go bad (could happen all of the sudden) you can RMA it.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2010)

My friend is selling GTX480's for $225 each shipped if anyone is looking.

[FS][US] FS/FF - Darwin96's For Sale Thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> My friend is selling GTX480's for $225 each shipped if anyone is looking.
> 
> [FS][US] FS/FF - Darwin96's For Sale Thread



Damn, you just ruined my night.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I always want to upgrade anyways but that's just me .  I would get the used chip, but depending on who is selling it.  There's a lot of reputable sellers here selling you some really good stuff at great prices that are always willing to help if you have any issues.  Try to buy from soneome who can assist with a RMA if possible, in case you have the CPU go bad (could happen all of the sudden) you can RMA it.



Yeah I know what ya mean with the always upgrading. I always want to upgrade but i think if i got a 1366 board i wouldn't want to upgrade to sandy bridge at all.

Also why should i try getting a proc that i can RMA? What's warranty on processors anyways? I didn't think processors died all that much.



bogmali said:


> My friend is selling GTX480's for $225 each shipped if anyone is looking.
> 
> [FS][US] FS/FF - Darwin96's For Sale Thread



I don't see it  If i did i would pick one up and go re sell it on ebay for like $350 and make some cash for my i7 rig


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 19, 2010)

[FS][US] FS/FF - Darwin96's For Sale Thread


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ohhh gotcha. Didn't look further down. Man i haven't gotten my sleep ive hda 4 hours since thursday night haha anyone wanna play some css? I won the tourny last night at 20-5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah I know what ya mean with the always upgrading. I always want to upgrade but i think if i got a 1366 board i wouldn't want to upgrade to sandy bridge at all.
> 
> Also why should i try getting a proc that i can RMA? What's warranty on processors anyways? I didn't think processors died all that much.
> 
> ...



They don't really go bad all that often, but remember you are most likely going to be overclocking and having it under load 24/7.  It puts a toll on anything you know.  That's why if you can buy off someone who you have seen on here perhaps and you have seen what their chip can do and you know it's taken care off then that's even better.  Chances are that person can help you RMA it if it ever went bad.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They don't really go bad all that often, but remember you are most likely going to be overclocking and having it under load 24/7.  It puts a toll on anything you know.  That's why if you can buy off someone who you have seen on here perhaps and you have seen what their chip can do and you know it's taken care off then that's even better.  Chances are that person can help you RMA it if it ever went bad.



Yeah i know what ya mean there. Would i be best off just getting a 950 at micro center then? I don't really want to take a chance at the batch, VID and all that crap and pay more.. But it is brand new and has warranty. Only other thing though, say i get the proc and it's DOA do i gotta bring it back to a mc? I've actually had a processor DOA before 

EDIT: Don't know if anyone's seen this but it seems like it could be pretty legit. Say we fold for asus for 2 weeks and get more hardware running for TPU or even one of those 980x's! Wouldn't that be sweet to get any of those going for tpu?

Here is the link.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

looks like a good idea, i wouldnt mind doing it


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like a good idea, i wouldnt mind doing it



Just imagine if you scored a 980x or even any of those gpu's!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

i wont  its for US and Can only


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dang, if i had hardware to fold on i could do it but all i have is gpu's sitting idle. I sold that DDR2 Ram now too! Wooot! Now find me a good deal on a cpu preferably 1366 and ill order the thing!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

if you live near MC then go there and get a i7 9xx, they are cheap


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Im heading to texas after christmas and can pick up a 950 from there for like 220. Or i could find a used 920 or 930 much cheaper.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

you should be happy to have those hw prices, in denmark that 950 is 400$


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> EDIT: Don't know if anyone's seen this but it seems like it could be pretty legit. Say we fold for asus for 2 weeks and get more hardware running for TPU or even one of those 980x's! Wouldn't that be sweet to get any of those going for tpu?
> 
> Here is the link.



Hmmm...every 30k points gets you a entry into the raffle. I say if the entire TPU team folds for asus for the duration, the chances of someone from TPU winning something is very high. There are people here ho'd win about 10 entries every day.

PS - those not in the US can fold for someone in the US.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Hmmm...every 30k points gets you a entry into the raffle. I say if the entire TPU team folds for asus for the duration, the chances of someone from TPU winning something is very high. There are people here ho'd win about 10 entries every day.
> 
> PS - those not in the US can fold for someone in the US.


"To each to his own". Chances of anyone winning hardware is slim and said new hardware would not even come close to replacing the points lost for TPU. This is ASUS trying to capitalize on the success of the EVGA Folding Team. Everyone is free to choose what they want to do.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2010)

My 5 % stays here. There is a reason why it says 50711 in my settings. A hardware giant can't offer me nothing that can replace what I get from TPU. Just my 2 c.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> My 5 % stays here. There is a reason why it says 50711 in my settings. *A hardware giant can't offer me nothing that can replace what I get from TPU*. Just my 2 c.


Correct. They even want you to register on their forums and we all know that means web traffic for the forums. If they want to make a name among folders they should donate a piece of hardware to TPU for a Foldathon. Then I would scream their name up and down the mountainside. Manufacturers have no place in running a team IMO.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2010)

This is the reason why TPU is what we call 100% *"Unsponsored"* unlike the other big name folding teams out there. Heck even HWC cannot say that they are not *"100%" *unsponsored because the prices for their folding contest comes from........you guessed it NCIX! The last time I checked we (the folding and crunching members) provide our own prices to the winners! Enough said on that



BLUF (Bottom Line Up Front): My points go to 50711..........Next question!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, has any manufacturer or retailer ever offered hardware to TPU for Folding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Just out of curiosity, has any manufacturer or retailer ever offered hardware to TPU for Folding?


Not as of yet. I'm working on approaching select manufacturers for prize hardware in exchange for advertising/notoriety. The fact that we are Top 20 in PPD helps our position.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 19, 2010)

Interesting, definitely keep us updated please


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Interesting, definitely keep us updated please


Will do. Before anyone says anything, I have run this by W1zz and he has no issues with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys,

I'm trying to setup F@H on Ubuntu 10.10, got no clue what the heck I'm doing.  Really couldn't find any guides that were clear neither.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> My 5 % stays here. There is a reason why it says 50711 in my settings. A hardware giant can't offer me nothing that can replace what I get from TPU. Just my 2 c.






bogmali said:


> BLUF (Bottom Line Up Front): My points go to 50711..........Next question!




Yeah, I agree ....my points stay at home (TPU Home)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm trying to setup F@H on Ubuntu 10.10, got no clue what the heck I'm doing.  Really couldn't find any guides that were clear neither.  Any help would be appreciated


I believe you have to use Wine wrapper for GPU's. Check the link below.

http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=54&sid=271b678c41c3f44979750c42e657211a


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I believe you have to use Wine wrapper for GPU's. Check the link below.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=54&sid=271b678c41c3f44979750c42e657211a



Got it, but not really sure what I'm looking at in the link. I've never used Ubuntu at all before so got no clue where to go from here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got it, but not really sure what I'm looking at in the link. I've never used Ubuntu at all before so got no clue where to go from here.


This is why I have not gone native Linux for -bigadv. I'm such a Linux noob. I even had issues downloading/burning the image.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

@David, try and get a hold of Ion, he is l33t on linux


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is why I have not gone native Linux for -bigadv. I'm such a Linux noob. I even had issues downloading/burning the image.



Yeah but I have not HDD for this rig so I figured I'd give it a shot.  Once I get one going the rest should be fairly easy in case I have to setup another rig from a flash drive.



(FIH) The Don said:


> @David, try and get a hold of Ion, he is l33t on linux



I'm going to do that now, shoot him a message on Facebook.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys need a quick questio asap. Now i know the D0 steppings on the i7 920's are good but what about the stepping on 860's? Im going to bid on this 860 on ebay but it's a b1 stepping. Is this a good stepping that i can get to 4.0ghz easy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-CPU-i7-86...ore-/140490630546?pt=CPUs&hash=item20b5e4e592


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

dont think theres llike a CO and DO thing with 8xx cpus


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont think theres llike a CO and DO thing with 8xx cpus



Correct, pack date may be more important. The older the 860 the more sluggish they are, and have a tenancy to need more volts. It's a crap shoot either way really, but the pack date will also give you some idea of how long he has had opportunity to abuse said chip


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Correct, pack date may be more important. The older the 860 the more sluggish they are, and have a tenancy to need more volts. It's a crap shoot either way really, but the pack date will also give you some idea of how long he has had opportunity to abuse said chip


Agreed. I have a 14 month old i7-860 that requires 1.44V to hit 4.0Ghz stable. I know it's not the mobo(EVGA P55 Sli FTW). My 2 i7-870's only require 1.28V to accomplish the same and run much cooler. For -bigadv, the 1366 CPU's produce slightly more PPD per cycle, but I can't justify the cost difference for so little PPD.

Something to consider: If your planning high clocks with an older chip(920,860), it may require water cooling to keep it stable/within thermal limits.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm well i'd be using a h50 for the cooler. If i grab that 860 off ebay and the evga p55 for 90 bucks in our market place here that would be a pretty sick system i think. Plus ram for like 50 bucks. I could have everything with what i would have into a 1366 board and chip.

Should i go for that 860 on ebay or try finding a 870?

EDIT: I'm bidding on a i7 920 D0 that comes with a receipt so i have warranty with intel. Current bid is $170 i won't go over $200 for it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea how many PPD a ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX 460 will do stock or with a mild overclock also the same question for a  AMD Phenom II X6 1075T?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

afaik 460s are beastie boys  

something between 15-10000 depending on WU maybe 8k on hard ones


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 20, 2010)

My GTX460 gets a nice constant 10,398 PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Does anyone have any idea how many PPD a ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX 460 will do stock or with a mild overclock also the same question for a  AMD Phenom II X6 1075T?


I have 2 of the TOP versions and they will do 11,500ppd on P6806 @ 850/1900/1840 at 1.012v.

I have only found one AMD x6(1090T) in the database. On P2685 @ 4.0Ghz it produced 25K ppd running -bigadv with no GPU's.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Got a guy who's talking to his buddie about my m2000 tomorrow! He wants a cheap laptop under $150 and mine is a great deal for him.

Im currently the high bidder on the 920 d0 with the receipt and retail box on ebay at $192. I have a max bid of 200.01 on it and hopefully i win it! If not i have another guy who pm'd me saying he has a 920 d0 that does 4.0 at 1.25v for $200 shipped. So most likely i will be going the 1366 route and i'll have the funds for a mobo and ram also  

I've never been any happier with my pc and purchaes at the time! A core i7 this spring was like dreaming of winning the lottery. Now it's happening!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

woot! My first 100,000 folding


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

xbonez said:


> woot! My first 100,000 folding



Congrats man! I can't wait to be doing that in about 3 days with the i7 rig!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

how do I fold on two GTX 470s? I connected both, but my computer only detects one of them..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

try reinstalling your drivers

just use fah gpu tracker v2, sooooooo easy lol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> try reinstalling your drivers
> 
> just use fah gpu tracker v2, sooooooo easy lol



^this!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

I use fah gpu tracker. I plugged in the second card but it doesn't show up in either the device manager nor does it get detected by GPU tracker. I'll try reinstalling drivers. The second card doesn't have a monitor connected though. does that make a difference?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 2 of the TOP versions and they will do 11,500ppd on P6806 @ 850/1900/1840 at 1.012v.
> 
> I have only found one AMD x6(1090T) in the database. On P2685 @ 4.0Ghz it produced 25K ppd running -bigadv with no GPU's.



Do you mean an onboard GPU ? Because I do not know a computer that will run - a GPU.



xbonez said:


> I use fah gpu tracker. I plugged in the second card but it doesn't show up in either the device manager nor does it get detected by GPU tracker. I'll try reinstalling drivers. The second card doesn't have a monitor connected though. does that make a difference?



No, I have a computer with 2 470's and only one monitor, and it does roughly 55,000 ppd, and I ddin't have to do a thing. On a side note does the GPU show up in GPU-Z, or MSI afterburner ?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

No, it doesn't show up anywhere. The card works individually, but doesn't show up if two cards are plugged in


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Do you mean an onboard GPU ? Because I do not know a computer that will run - a GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have a computer with 2 470's and only one monitor, and it does roughly 55,000 ppd, and I ddin't have to do a thing. On a side note does the GPU show up in GPU-Z, or MSI afterburner ?


I meant no GPU clients folding which may slow down the CPU client.

Most all of use dummy plugs. Do you have a secondary input on the monitor?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

i do, but no cables.

EDIT:
Reinstalled the drivers but it still won't detect the second card.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 20, 2010)

xbonez said:


> i do, but no cables.
> 
> EDIT:
> Reinstalled the drivers but it still won't detect the second card.



Many AMD motherboards need a bios update to recognize two nvidia cards.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah. so it seems. Lemme see if there's an update for my mobo


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well guys i have a i7 920 D0 on the way! Woooot! I feel like the happiest kid alive right now! Just need a mobo and ram for it now though! Will have to wait till after xmas though to do anything


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

Whats the min RAM for a bigadv rig? 1gb/core?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Whats the min RAM for a bigadv rig? 1gb/core?



Im not forsure on that but i know you can get away with bigadv on 6gb for a 1366 rig. Not so sure about a 1156 rig.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

I think its 0.5 gb/core, but 1gb/core would be better


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright, I thought it had changed but I wasn't sure.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

plus since ram speed doesn't really matter, you don't need to go for CL7 RAM. You can get CS9 RAM fairly cheap. If your chip architecture supports triple channel, 6gb would be ideal, else 4gb .


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

theonedub, how do you like your evga p55 board? Im thinking about getting this board for my 920 but just wanted to know if anyone has any bad things to say about evga's boards. I remember someone saying that they had troubles with the 758 boards from evga with SLI or something. I don't want to spend 200 bucks on a board and have issues with SLI.

I prefer the look of evga's boards over any other manufacturer. I know looks don't necesseraly matter but for me they do. Being 16 owning my own i7 rig hitting up lan's with my rig and a nice side panel a good looking board is definitely a plus!

If i get that evga board im going to change over all the led's to red and get rid of the blue cathadoes.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

No personal experience with EVGA motherboards, but if they make them anything like they make their graphic cards, I would blindly vouch for them. Solid pieces of technology. I own a EVGA GTX 470 and it overclocks far more than the ASUS GTX 470 I own. Also, getting my EVGA GTX 480 tomorrow.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah i love evga and definitely want that board. I forget who it was that was having the problems. The guy had bought the board from kieX i know and was running two gtx 275's on it. I think it may have been don. Hopefully he can chime in here and let me know if their good boards or not.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

The EVGA board has been fine for me, but its not perfect. No deal breakers though as I would've swapped it out had it given me too much trouble. 

The 758s that had issues, that I remember, were the old ones. So I doubt you will run into any SLI issues with the board you linked. 

Don't worry I picked the EVGA board in part for it's looks too


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay cool! So it's a board like this one which is basically the board i want but the older model that has the issues with SLI?

I don't know why other manufacturers don't go for eye candy like evga does. I'd pay a extra 10-20 bucks for it honestly.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

There was a model before that looked like the old school 780i boards (green, white, blue, silver), that is the one I believe I read to stay away from.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yeah i remember seeing that one also on ebay for like 130. Newegg also has it for 130. Im definitely thinking about picking up this board after christmas. I figured id buy the board and ram off the egg in case i need to RMA in the future it's just much easier. Im going all out on this build with good quality stuff as i wont be upgrading this build for a LONG time. At least cpu/ram/mobo situation. Gpu's heck yes their getting upgraded!

Oh and i can tri SLI on this board too 

I just need to wait and see what more people say about the board.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

just saw the link you had posted in your earlier post of the EVGA board. That board looks sick!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't buy that board from that Ebay seller:

_*Seller refurbished: An item that has been restored to working order by the eBay seller or a third party not approved by the manufacturer*. This means the item has been inspected, cleaned, and repaired to full working order and is in excellent condition. This item may or may not be in original packaging. _

Prob does not come with a warranty...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yeah im not buying that ebay board. Id buy the newer model off the egg. I posted the ebay board asking if that one was the one they had issues with but it was the earleir model like this one.

Here is the board ill most likely be getting if no one has any complaints on this board using sli and what not.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

i hate evga, boards seems cheap, bios is messy and weird

i would get this GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/...

or MSI X58A-GD45 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....

but thats just me


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate evga, boards seems cheap, bios is messy and weird
> 
> i would get this GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/...
> 
> ...



Hmm why the hate of evga boards? Im definitely taking your reply into considerisation but i would just like to know what's so bad about them. The only thing im not really liking is a 1year warranty. Other then that i think the board look's great and all newegg reviews seem to be positive.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone looking for a PSU? This is a great deal. 

Refurb OCZ/PCP&C 750W Quad SlI Certified PSU for $40


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm that is a pretty good deal. I have been PM'ing don and the board he was having issues with was the very first 758 board that looked like the older 780i board with the green RAM slots. 

I think i may go with the evga board. I should be selling the laptop today which will be about $100 in my pocket towards a board. Will have another $100-$150 coming in at christmas time which will then pay the difference for the board. Then buy the digitzer and back plate for the itouch and sell that and buy my ram and board! After that run an amazing system!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

So, the 470 that I am trying to sell hasn't sold yet. I have a friend who'll let me know by tonight if he wants to trade his 460 + $80 for my 470. In that case, my folding rig will have a 470, a 460 and maybe a 9800GX2.

EDIT:

Some sweet deals here:
EVGA GTX580 reference for 400, shipped
EVGA GTX 460 Superclocked edition, 115, shipped
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1570543
PS - both of these are review cards, so they've only been very lightly used, Grab the 460, someone! It'll make me feel better. 

I would totally jump on the 460 if I had the cash.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Why not just keep the 470 your trying to sell and put it in the q6600 rig?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Why not just keep the 470 your trying to sell and put it in the q6600 rig?



I would've but I kinda need the cash. Still need to buy my gf a gift for christmas...lol. I doubt she'd accept a GTX 470. In fact, I'm thinking of not doing the trade w/ my friend and just selling the 470 outright for 200


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 20, 2010)

> Refurb OCZ/PCP&C 750W Quad SlI Certified PSU for $40


Got one, should be here tomorrow.

Also picked up another 460 today.
MSI N460GTX Hawk GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-b...
Nice deal for a heck of a card, got one already and they OC fairly easy. first one is running 900/1680 with just a little bump in volts.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got one, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Also picked up another 460 today.
> MSI N460GTX Hawk GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-b...
> Nice deal for a heck of a card, got one already and they OC fairly easy. first one is running 900/1680 with just a little bump in volts.



And according to USPS, you should have the 470 by Wed.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I would've but I kinda need the cash. Still need to buy my gf a gift for christmas...lol. I doubt she'd accept a GTX 470. In fact, I'm thinking of not doing the trade w/ my friend and just selling the 470 outright for 200



Oh yeah im sure she wouldn't like that so much haha. If only every girl would like that  Im startin to get sick of goin for all the hot ones that are DTF got the big ol boobies but are bitches and think ur a frickin nerd for having computers with a window and radiator. They just don't know the relationship we have with out computers 

Im thinkin about just trying to find a good looking girl, who doesn't care if i spend hours gaming, doesn't care if i spend money on computers, is ready to get sum whenever and best of all, she ain't a bitch like most other girls out there these days.

It would be even best to find a girl that enjoys playing games with you but dam you can't have a girl that doesn't give a shit about how she looks or whatever and is addicted to wow LMAO

Anyways thats a great price on that card i would totally buy it if i could afford it.



TeXBill said:


> Got one, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Also picked up another 460 today.
> MSI N460GTX Hawk GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-b...
> Nice deal for a heck of a card, got one already and they OC fairly easy. first one is running 900/1680 with just a little bump in volts.



Shoulda just bought his other 470!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Shoulda just bought his other 470!



Words of wisdom...


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

Those Hawk cards are very nice though, can't be the temps with the aftermarket cooler on them.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 20, 2010)

> Those Hawk cards are very nice though, can't be the temps with the aftermarket cooler on them.


Exactly the Hawk series is the coolest running/best OC'd GPU out there I think.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Geez, USPS is doing a terrible job during these holidays. My 480 was supposed to be here on Fri, and its not here yet. I shipped TexBill his 470 over 5 days ago and they haven't updated the tracking even once. Sheesh


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 20, 2010)

> Geez, USPS is doing a terrible job during these holidays.


It's the holidays everybody is mailing packages this time of the year. 
Plus we've had some bad weather, which doesn't help.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2010)

How about:
Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module - KHX1600C9D3K4/8GX 8GB (*4* x 2GB) - 1600MHz DDR3-1600/PC3-12800 - Non-ECC - DDR3 SDRAM - 240-pin DIMM for $75 after MIR.  That's 37.50 per 2 x 2GB! buy.com


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Geez, USPS is doing a terrible job during these holidays. My 480 was supposed to be here on Fri, and its not here yet. I shipped TexBill his 470 over 5 days ago and they haven't updated the tracking even once. Sheesh



I take it they didn't follow through with my 2 day shipping either?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I take it they didn't follow through with my 2 day shipping either?



Nope. Id just be glad if it came sometime this week.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dam sorry bro  Good thing i went with priority over parcel.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 21, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Dam sorry bro  Good thing i went with priority over parcel.



IMPE (in my personal experience) parcel allow 1-3 past what they say, for priority or flat rate there more or less dead on, with a few exceptions.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2010)

USPS took over a week to get a package from WY to CA w/ Priority Service  They are usually perfect like H@RD said, but over the Holidays? Forget about it- seriously.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Dam sorry bro  Good thing i went with priority over parcel.



Not a problem. It ain't your fault.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> USPS took over a week to get a package from WY to CA w/ Priority Service  They are usually perfect like H@RD said, but over the Holidays? Forget about it- seriously.



As someone who lived in Wyoming (Riverton) / spent most of my summers and Christmas's there, I would believe honestly this is most likely the weather, rather than the USPS, as it once took 2 weeks to get a postcard from the Yellowstone post office, to Cody (less than 300 miles(sent it there just to have the postmark)).



xbonez said:


> Not a problem. It ain't your fault.



All the same sorry to hear, hope it arrives there soon.

P.S. Merry Christmas!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2010)

I may have been a little "inaccurate" when I said that msgclb was cooking up something.  I better let him tell you what's in the works.

P.S. -bigadv rig #4 coming online by Christmas Eve. Go TPU Go!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

woot! GTX 480 has just been delivered. Gonna start folding on this tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

I may setup FAH on my HTPC, is there a guide somewhere to get this going? also i have xeon 1156 quad @ 4ghz does that use bigadv?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

just use fah gpu tracker v2, its soo easy, all you gotta do is run the program, it takes care of cpu, gpu and everything

just put in tem number and user name in options


----------



## msgclb (Dec 21, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I may have been a little "inaccurate" when I said that msgclb was cooking up something.  I better let him tell you what's in the works.
> 
> P.S. -bigadv rig #4 coming online by Christmas Eve. Go TPU Go!









I have a P55 rig being put together that only needs the processor that should be delivered tomorrow. It will all go into that water cooling system.

Yesterday I final got a X58 rig running at 3875 MHz. It is now running a 2686 project, 33.32 TPF and 73,506 points if it completes.

PS: On top of the case is an old 500W PSU that was bought when the first SATA came out. It has a 24-pin & 4-pin for power. It's being used to bleed the system.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Yesterday I final got a X58 rig running at 3875 MHz. It is now running a 2686 project, 33.32 TPF and *73,506 points if it completes*.



whhaaatt!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2010)

msgclb said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101221/FAH-2010-12-21-GeneBigadv-1.jpg
> 
> I have a P55 rig being put together that only needs the processor that should be delivered tomorrow. It will all go into that water cooling system.
> 
> ...



Will it be a -bigadv rig? So two times 35 K PPD addition? Not bad at all. 



xbonez said:


> whhaaatt!!



I run around 30:20 on most off my i920 -bigadv WUs. That's close to 77.000. My hex is a fair bit faster and does them in 21:20 (92.5 K). Both rigs are 100 % dedicated, meaning no GPU folding and no other work. I will move my slower rig to my workshop tomorrow (1 C atm) and crank it up a bit :


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

man! -bigadv is where the money is at! I need to get me one of those


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2010)

xbonez said:


> man! -bigadv is where the money is at! I need to get me one of those



3 OC'ed 460s will do the same but at a higher operating cost.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

An OC'ed 460 would give about 12k PPD at most. 3 would make it 36k PPD. It seems -bigadv occasionally gives a lot more.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 21, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Will it be a -bigadv rig? So two times 35 K PPD addition? Not bad at all.



Yes, a -bigadv rig it will be. It's my first P55 rig so hopefully I won't run into any problems. My goal is to run my soon to arrive i7-870 around 4 GHz.

That first -bigadv rig currently has no GPU folding and my P55 rig won't either. I don't know how much running a GPU would slow the -bigadv WU down.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may setup FAH on my HTPC, is there a guide somewhere to get this going? also i have xeon 1156 quad @ 4ghz does that use bigadv?



Brandon setup folding at home like now! Use that 460 which is good for about 12k ppd at your clocks and use your 920 for bigadv! Or you could put the 460 in the 920 rig and put the 5850 with you xeon since games don't really use HT anyways you won't notice a difference! Your 920 and 460 would put my teenie points to shame but not for long as i'll be up there with ya!




xbonez said:


> man! -bigadv is where the money is at! I need to get me one of those



Why do you thinking im switching to -bigadv? 



msgclb said:


> Yes, a -bigadv rig it will be. It's my first P55 rig so hopefully I won't run into any problems. My goal is to run my soon to arrive i7-870 around 4 GHz.
> 
> That first -bigadv rig currently has no GPU folding and my P55 rig won't either. I don't know how much running a GPU would slow the -bigadv WU down.



Yeah i was wondering that. So say i have my 920 running at like 4.0ghz and then i add two gpu2 clients how much would that slow bigadv down? I know gpu2 uses much less resources than gpu3 so im not forsure. Think i could get 40K+ PPD? Both gpu2 clients pull in about 12k together.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I don't know how much running a GPU would slow the -bigadv WU down.



Here is a sample Both rigs running on an -smp 7 flag

i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz with 2 Gigabyte GTX460 768MB






i7 950 @ 3.8Ghz with 2 Sparkle GTX460 1GB


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Brandon setup folding at home like now! Use that 460 which is good for about 12k ppd at your clocks and use your 920 for bigadv! Or you could put the 460 in the 920 rig and put the 5850 with you xeon since games don't really use HT anyways you won't notice a difference! Your 920 and 460 would put my teenie points to shame but not for long as i'll be up there with ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lose around 2:00 TPF (3 K PPD) running one GPU2. 4.0 GHZ will yield 36 K PPD on its own. Running two GPU2 cards will decrease that number with around 3-4 K so in the end you will have at least 40 k PPD, yes. 

Edit: Some will gain running with only 7 treads (smp 7 flag) but I suspect that the ones with the more CPU intensive GPU3 client, as Bogmali.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmmpph! Everyone ignored...lol. I'm gonna post again and elaborate a little:

So, we could create a thread where we keep a tally of all the excess hardware Team TPU folders have lying around and willing to donate. And then we'd have people who have free / cheap or flat-rate electricity who don't mind donating that. These rigs we put together won't be anything high end but should get us a few thousand PPD. Of course, the requirement would be that the folding rigs run 24/7 without a minute's rest so people who volunteer to adopt a folding rig should be cool with that.

Example thread:
http://forum.xcpus.com/f91/folding-home-hardware-donation-put-your-unused-parts-good-work-15958.html

We could always lay down rules such as shipping prices to be shared, if someone who houses a folding rig is unable to fold anymore, he must post and make sure the rig finds a new home. We could probably even make do without cases so as to keep shipping cheaper.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2010)

xbonez said:


> An OC'ed 460 would give about 12k PPD at most. 3 would make it 36k PPD. It seems -bigadv occasionally gives a lot more.



If you want "a lot more" then 36 K *PPD* (points per day) then a normal quad is not enough. Mayby you are mixing up the points per unit with points per day. It takes more then 2 days to complete a -bigadv on a quad and for that you get 65-75 K point.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> If you want "a lot more" then 36 K *PPD* (points per day) then a normal quad is not enough. Mayby you are mixing up the points per unit with points per day. It takes more then 2 days to complete a -bigadv on a quad and for that you get 65-75 K point.



oh, wow! yes, i did get them mixed up. Wasn't aware it takes that long to complete a -bigadv


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Here is a sample Both rigs running on an -smp 7 flag
> 
> i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz with 2 Gigabyte GTX460 768MB
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP! Look at all the work units completed! That's just nuts man whats the uptime on that rig?

Oh and why does the 950 get like 4k more PPD than the 920 clocked at the same?



mstenholm said:


> I lose around 2:00 TPF (3 K PPD) running one GPU2. 4.0 GHZ will yield 36 K PPD on its own. Running two GPU2 cards will decrease that number with around 3-4 K so in the end you will have at least 40 k PPD, yes.
> 
> Edit: Some will gain running with only 7 treads (smp 7 flag) but I suspect that the ones with the more CPU intensive GPU3 client, as Bogmali.



So i would be best off just running -smp8 as gpu2 isn't cpu intensive? 36k-4k=32k+12k=44k PPD!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Once I have my folding rig complete:
2 x GTX 470 = 2 x 16k PPD
GTX 480 = ~20k PPD

Total, roughly 50k PPD

Processors will go towards crunching.

PS - Since it seems the 9800GX2 deal fell through, I'm saving 70ish bucks there, so I'm thinking I'll just keep the second 470. And then in a month or so, I'll start keeping my eyes peeled for another 470 (hopefully I should get it for about 150 or so by then)


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Once I have my folding rig complete:
> 2 x GTX 470 = 2 x 16k PPD
> GTX 480 = ~20k PPD
> 
> ...



That would be awesome! Is the folding rig gonna be the p7n sli and q6600 with all 3 cards in it?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Hmmpph! Everyone ignored...lol. I'm gonna post again and elaborate a little:
> 
> So, we could create a thread where we keep a tally of all the excess hardware Team TPU folders have lying around and willing to donate. And then we'd have people who have free / cheap or flat-rate electricity who don't mind donating that. These rigs we put together won't be anything high end but should get us a few thousand PPD. Of course, the requirement would be that the folding rigs run 24/7 without a minute's rest so people who volunteer to adopt a folding rig should be cool with that.
> 
> ...



That is the hallmark of this team.  We don't need to do something like that.  Example:
 Send me your spare video card and I'll fold on it...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> That would be awesome! Is the folding rig gonna be the p7n sli and q6600 with all 3 cards in it?



Yup. It is the P7N w/Q6600 but only the two 470s on it. The 480 will be in my main, gaming rig.

Btw, I read somewhere that the latest Nvidia drivers have made it possible to use both cards to fold even if they are SLI'ed. Is that true?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yup. It is the P7N w/Q6600 but only the two 470s on it. The 480 will be in my main, gaming rig.
> 
> Btw, I read somewhere that the latest Nvidia drivers have made it possible to use both cards to fold even if they are SLI'ed. Is that true?



I was running 265.90's. I couldnt get my cards to run very good at all with 260.99.

I had my sli bridge on and in nvidia control panel when folding i turned off sli and when gaming sli was on.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Gotcha. If I have the same problem, I'll just do the same


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah 265.90's are amazing


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Free folding points for you.
 Anyone have a GPU they don't use to fold? I'll do...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm haha you could possibly fold on my gts's till i get my rig put together but probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Ooh, good deal: Galaxy GTX 460 for $110, after rebate
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...E=SHOPBOT&cm_mmc_o=2mHCjCmtB5_BfCjCVqHCjCdwwp

$60 rebate though. Great deal if rebate comes through, otherwise not so much.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah that is a decent deal if you get the rebate. I've seen so many horror stories about rebates i don't even both with them anymore.

EDIT:HELP ME OUT GUYS! I will trade this baby for a 3x2gb set of ddr3 ram or a x58 mobo. Someone help me out and trade for it or buy it so i can put about 40k PPD towards TPU!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

should have a 460 up and running for the team in the end of the month

just need to get myself a good 1kw psu with a massive single rail so i can power my 275s 

also a warning to you guys!

do NOT buy the chieftec 750 super series psu, its sooo fucking weak, cant even feed 1 275 with an i7 

:shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 21, 2010)

Having an odd issue with GPU Tracker V2, it launches and runs fine, as in I get points, but when I go to close it, it doesn't respond, like it's frozen. Only way to kill it is to to Ctrl+Alt+Del, and "end process tree". Anyone else have this problem, it still happens even after deleting it and re-installing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

maybe its some other program making conflict with the tracker? i dont have the issue


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe its some other program making conflict with the tracker? i dont have the issue



Well nothing has changed, as far as new programs, it's just started happening all of the sudden.


----------



## Bow (Dec 22, 2010)

I was able to donate the 9600gt to Hat to fold on, still have a 8800gs if anyone needs it.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Bow said:


> I was able to donate the 9600gt to Hat to fold on, still have a 8800gs if anyone needs it.



I'm putting together a folding rig by the end of this week. I'll be using 2 x 470s on it, but have an extra PSI-E slot I'm not using. If you'd like, I could use your 8800.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well nothing has changed, as far as new programs, it's just started happening all of the sudden.



Report the problem in the forum at http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

If anyone's been curious about the performance difference between x8 and x16 PCi-E, my results with my GTX 480 are here

 PCI-E 2.0 x16 running at x8

Sad face, sad face...massive sad face!!! My 480 only scores 600 points more than my OC'ed 470. That is fine, and I was expecting it, but my 480 at stock with fan turned up to 80% reaches 87 degrees on load. Which means no OC'ing with the stock cooler. Guess I'll have to invest in an aftermarket cooler for it now....le sigh.

On the bright side, I did flash my motherboard BIOS, so I should be able to start folding with multiple GPUs (hopefully) starting tonight. Unfortunately, even though I have 4 PCI-E slots, I can only use 2 cards. One PCI-E is unusable coz of my Corsair H50 radiator, and my 470 with the zalman VF3000f cooler covers the adjacent PCI-E.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm successfully folding on both cards now, but my 470 is getting a shockingly low PPD. By itself, this card used to give me about 15k






its running at 700Mhz core, and 1700Mhz memory.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm something is wrong there. I have folded on multiple gpu's just fine. I really don't like f@h tracker. This is the guide i used for setting up multiple-gpu's. 

I like it better than F@H tracker but you will have to setup and cofigure your smp client as well.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll try it. But for some reason, I really didn't like the 480. I'm going to sell it / trade it for a 470.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2010)

What is the status on the EVGA 480 warranty?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

EVGA 480. No warranty. Runs great though. Checked furmark stability and did a 3d mark vantage test. See pic above. Looking for 300, or a 470 + 80 dollars. Prices include insured ahipping.
If a folder buys it, that 20 bucks off.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm so 280 shipped for it? Dam why did i have to sell the q6600? I could have sold my 8800gts's and had the cash from xmas for a 480!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, think about it. Its a great card. The only reason I'm selling it is, my EVGA 470 with the Zalman cooler performs almost the same as it does. I could OC the 480 if I bought an aftermarket cooler for it, but I really don't feel like spending 70 bucks.

My sale link:
[FS/FT] My EVGA GTX 480 for your 470+cash, or just...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah true. Good luck with the sale


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

If it doens't sell soon, and I have the money, I'll just get this:
http://www.directron.com/gcvga0201.html?gsear=1







Also, I have no experience mounting an aftermarket cooler on a graphics card, so I'm kinda hesitant about that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I'm successfully folding on both cards now, but my 470 is getting a shockingly low PPD. By itself, this card used to give me about 15k
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/folding_double.png
> 
> its running at 700Mhz core, and 1700Mhz memory.



Would you give us a HFM.net screen shot?  HFM.NET - Client Monitoring Application for Foldi...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, would have but I got frustrated and removed the 480...lol. Its back in the box, awaiting a buyer.

I plugged it back in. I'll let it fold for 10min or so and then take a HFM.NET screen


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2010)

I havent heard a lot of great things about the Icy Vision


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah. I guess if I do end up buying a cooler, might as well shell out an extra 10 bucks and go for the Zalman. I have first hand experience with it (on my EVGA 470), and it does an amazing job. Brought down my temps on full load by a good 20 degrees.

PS - Btw, I have my EVGA GTX 470s stock cooler. Do you think it is worth anything if I sold it on ebay?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ehh id just keep it and sell it with the 470's when you sell them. 

xbonez what do you do? Your always buying hardware! I wish i didn't have to sell everything in order to get new hardware  

Im trying to work out a trade on a asrock x58 board for my laptop. I'f i could do that it would be a pretty sweet deal then i could use my egg gift card and some other cash for some nice ram and then possibly use the rest of the cash ontop of my 8800gts's and possibly get a 470


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

haha....I'm just a college student. I'm currently on an internship, so I have some loose cash on my hands. But its only temporary..lol.

Btw, pretty good deal. 2 x 460s for 210, shipped. If two folders want it, its 105 shipped for an EVGA 460.

[FS] 2 x EVGA 460 GTX


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

xbonez said:


> If it doens't sell soon, and I have the money, I'll just get this:
> http://www.directron.com/gcvga0201.html?gsear=1
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/directron_2138_116151255
> ...





theonedub said:


> I havent heard a lot of great things about the Icy Vision



The cooler does produce good results, even if I did have to rig it to fit my 470. The fail of the ICY Vision was that they knew the first gen had issues and said it was user error. Then low and behold there is now a version 2 to correct the non-existent issues in the 1st gen


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

So, if I get a PNY GTX 465 that's been flashed to a 470, should I take it, or should I stay away? I'm a little skeptical of the brand PNY.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

the issue is fixable with all the stock hardware

What happened was that on some IHS' for the GTX470 the risers in the kit ended up taller than, this leads to a no contact situation between the GPU and the cooler. If you swap out the Nvidia risers for the AMD/ATI ones (they are shorter) it will fix the issue. Just be sure not to tighten the cooler all the way. The AMD/ATI legs being shorter will allow for the PCB to flex if you tighten them all the way.

I guess I was lucky, the two 470s I had at the time were sequential serial numbers and both IHS' on mine were low. It wasn't an issue across all 470's, so it may not be an issue with your card in the first place


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Is a Phenom II x6 1090T Oc'ed to say about 3.8 Ghz capable of -bigadv?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Is a Phenom II x6 1090T Oc'ed to say about 3.8 Ghz capable of -bigadv?



This will answer all of your questions -  http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=55


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Did some googling and it turns out that it is possible to run bigadv on an OC'ed 1090T but it goes against the EULA of folding and is discouraged.

Anyways, I'm thinking of getting rid of my Phenom II x4 965 and getting a 1090T. My phenom gives a PPD of about 5k, while 1090T running smp gives about 12k. Lets see if I can afford the upgrade.

Sweet. Traded my 480 with TexBill for the 470 I sent him a week ago (lol) and a Eco Coolit I'll use on my folding rig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2010)

-bigadv Rig #4 up and running P2685 on -smp7. Also running 3x GPU2 clients locked to the 8th core. * On another Rig, I picked up 4K ppd on bigadv with -smp 7 per Bogmali's suggestions.* Gonna slowly roll out -smp 7 on all -bigadv rigs with GPU clients.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a 2nd GTX460 folding for a day or two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Got a 2nd GTX460 folding for a day or two



Only for a few days?  How come?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

muahahaha! Finally received the motherboard and processor for my folding rig. Got a 470 to start off with. PSU, RAM, another 470, and a liquid CPU cooler on its way. If USPS keeps up its end of the deal, this rig should be up and folding by this weekend with one 470.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Only for a few days?  How come?



Im fixing a mates computer and i've nabbed his GTX460. 

However, it looks like his motherboard has gone, and taken the RAM with it! lol. So, might be abit longer than 2 days...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> -bigadv Rig #4 up and running P2685 on -smp7. Also running 3x GPU2 clients locked to the 8th core. * On another Rig, I picked up 4K ppd on bigadv with -smp 7 per Bogmali's suggestions.* Gonna slowly roll out* -smp 7 on all -bigadv rigs with GPU clients*.



Yes it seems the way to go if you are running multiple GPU3's. Congratulation with #4. That means at least two times 65 K a day plus the normal +90 K from the GPU's 

I just learned that a frozen and restarted rig dosn't lose the bonus points. I have in the past deleted my work directory if that happend. This time it happend after 96% so wtf I re-start it and get the 8995 points but no, I got 90 K. Happy me. Need more heat producing GPU's. It was minus 5 C in my workshop this morning. A hex on it's own is not a great heater


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Im fixing a mates computer and i've nabbed his GTX460.
> 
> However, it looks like his motherboard has gone, and taken the RAM with it! lol. So, might be abit longer than 2 days...



Although bad for him, good for us in a way. Regardless hope you can fix it for him soon.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> -bigadv Rig #4 up and running P2685 on -smp7. Also running 3x GPU2 clients locked to the 8th core. * On another Rig, I picked up 4K ppd on bigadv with -smp 7 per Bogmali's suggestions.* Gonna slowly roll out -smp 7 on all -bigadv rigs with GPU clients.



Damn that's fast!
I've got my new P55 i7-870 GENE running but I don't think I'll have it folding before tomorrow. I'll go the -bigadv -smp 7 route with a GTS 250. Locked to 8th core? How?

When I get the money I'll upgrade the video.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Although bad for him, good for us in a way. Regardless hope you can fix it for him soon.



Fix? nah. This is a new motherboard and RAM. LGA775 ftw


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> muahahaha! Finally received the motherboard and processor for my folding rig. Got a 470 to start off with. PSU, RAM, another 470, and a liquid CPU cooler on its way. If USPS keeps up its end of the deal, this rig should be up and folding by this weekend with one 470.



Wooot! You will really be trompeling all over me now with all those rigs running!


----------



## Bow (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I'm putting together a folding rig by the end of this week. I'll be using 2 x 470s on it, but have an extra PSI-E slot I'm not using. If you'd like, I could use your 8800.



Drop me a pm with your address


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2010)

thats the spirit right there ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

bow said:


> drop me a pm with your address



ygpm


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> ygpm



You should pm me back


----------



## Bow (Dec 23, 2010)

The 2 cards that were donated to me will have new homes soon, Hat and Xbonez I will get them in the mail next week.  Merry Christmas

And because its Christmas I will pick up the shipping cost.

I still have a CoolerMaster 600w sli ready psu if anyone is in need.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Bow said:


> The 2 cards that were donated to me will have new homes soon, Hat and Xbonez I will get them in the mail next week.  Merry Christmas



Good times


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> You should pm me back



done.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2010)

Bow said:


> I still have a CoolerMaster 600w sli ready psu if anyone is in need.



Johnspack?


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 23, 2010)

Guys,

My GPU clients arent receiving work units and have trouble sending them. Especially the GPU3 client, i have to close the client and restart it everytime to send a finished unit and get a new work unit. Logs say status 501. Anyone facing this situation or is it only me??


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

not until this evening around 6pm EST. Haven't folded since.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> johnspack?



+1


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a deal for you Josh154:

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Here is a deal for you Josh154:
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...



Thanks bog! AMAZING DEAL! Just got $20 bucks off selling some runescape gold lmao! In 3 day's will be seeing what i get for xmas. Hopefully i'll have enough to buy that combo. If someone would buy my laptop i could get folding for TPU much quicker! If a folder buy's it here ill do it for $80 shipped.

Oh and you can just call me josh


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Finally, folding successfully on two 470s at 700Mhz clock/1700Mhz memory each:


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice man! Now it's time for us to watch your 24hr average go up and mine drop to 0!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Finally, folding successfully on two 470s at 700Mhz clock/1700Mhz memory each:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/folding_double2.png
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/IMAG0145.jpg



Sweet, it looks like there should be room for a third, or you could just grab a bigger case .. .


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha....I got it covered. Third one should've here next week


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Haha....I got it covered. Third one should've here next week



another 470?

WOOOT! Just sold the lappy guys! Got about $100 in paypal right now and have at least another $100 coming during christmas


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Good stuff man.

Yeah, traded my 480 for a 470 so another 470 should be here soon. The two asus 470s go in my folding rig, the EVGA one goes in my gaming rig.

Also, got a 8800 coming next week


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice man! Throw the 8800 along with the one 470 in the gaming rig and fold on all 4 cards and when u need to game run the 8800 as a phsyx card!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmm...I could do that but I think the 470 would handle physics better than the 8800. I'll look into it though.

PS:
So, I almost have all the parts for my dedicated folding/crunching rig together. However, there are a few small things I'm missing. Maybe someone could help me out:
2 x 120mm fans (both should be identical so I can out them in push/pull around the radiator of my Eco Coolit for the Q6600


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Hmm...I could do that but I think the 470 would handle physics better than the 8800. I'll look into it though.
> 
> PS:
> So, I almost have all the parts for my dedicated folding/crunching rig together. However, there are a few small things I'm missing. Maybe someone could help me out:
> 2 x 120mm fans (both should be identical so I can out them in push/pull around the radiator of my Eco Coolit for the Q6600



I use a Geforce 210 for physx in one machine, and it gets the job done just fine, an 8800 is more than enough.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

But won't the 470 handle physics better on its own? Or would having a dedicated 880 for physics help out the 470?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> But won't the 470 handle physics better on its own? Or would having a dedicated 880 for physics help out the 470?



You can have a 470 run a game and have physx turned on, and do just fine, as long as your not running a 30 inch monitor. If your talking about having a dedicated physx card, anything will do.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a 28" monitor @ 1920x1200.

But my question is, from a physx performance point of view, would a dedicated 8800 do better than a 470 handling both graphics and physics?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I have a 28" monitor @ 1920x1200.
> 
> But my question is, from a physx performance point of view, would a dedicated 8800 do better than a 470 handling both graphics and physics?



Yes, without question.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

gotcha. But anyways, the 8800 isn't mine. Its the TPU community's folding card, so I gotta fold 24x7 on it, which I'll do. Plus I really don't play a lot of games apart from Black Ops (preparing for the upcoming newegg wanfest), so I won't really benefit from a dedicated physx card.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> gotcha. But anyways, the 8800 isn't mine. Its the TPU community's folding card, so I gotta fold 24x7 on it, which I'll do. Plus I really don't play a lot of games apart from Black Ops (preparing for the upcoming newegg wanfest), so I won't really benefit from a dedicated physx card.



Same Black Ops is mostly what I play as well, PhysX just never really gained the market share for mass adoption, so no one seems to use it, IMpo anything more than a 20-40 dollar card is a waste for a PhysX card.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Same Black Ops is mostly what I play as well, PhysX just never really gained the market share for mass adoption, so no one seems to use it, IMpo anything more than a 20-40 dollar card is a waste for a PhysX card.



Agreeded. You guys and talking about black ops! I need to get this game already. I think im getting it for xmas from my grandma but i don't have a rig to play it on right now!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Agreeded. You guys and talking about black ops! I need to get this game already. I think im getting it for xmas from my grandma but i don't have a rig to play it on right now!



Very soon you will. Its a great game. A few bugs that need to be ironed out, but a great game nonetheless.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm having problems with my new P55 i7-870 GENE. This morning when I first got this rig running and was installing my software the core temps looked good at idle. When I set my bios settings for stock the temps was above 40 at idle and in the 70s under load. The problem is not anything I did with the bios.

It has been a long day so I'm shutting it down for the night and will tomorrow start eliminating the likely culprits.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Very soon you will. Its a great game. A few bugs that need to be ironed out, but a great game nonetheless.



Yeah i've played it before and i love it! I can't wait to get the rig finished!



msgclb said:


> I'm having problems with my new P55 i7-870 GENE. This morning when I first got this rig running and was installing my software the core temps looked good at idle. When I set my bios settings for stock the temps was above 40 at idle and in the 70s under load. The problem is not anything I did with the bios.
> 
> It has been a long day so I'm shutting it down for the night and will tomorrow start eliminating the likely culprits.



Good luck with the problems man. I know how it can be trying to trouble shoot problems it's a PITA.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm having problems with my new P55 i7-870 GENE. This morning when I first got this rig running and was installing my software the core temps looked good at idle. When I set my bios settings for stock the temps was above 40 at idle and in the 70s under load. The problem is not anything I did with the bios.
> 
> It has been a long day so I'm shutting it down for the night and will tomorrow start eliminating the likely culprits.



Perhaps not enough thermal paste ?



Josh154 said:


> Yeah i've played it before and i love it! I can't wait to get the rig finished!



The game is awesome, but it does need some work, like a way to group up players and join a server so you can be on the same team.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Perhaps not enough thermal paste ?
> 
> .



Or perhaps too much? Either way, remove, clean, reapply thermal paste and reseat the processor. Often helps.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys, i managed to find a decent deal. Let me know what you guys think. This would be for the mobo. I found this board for $80 shipped to my door step. Is this a decent deal? I could then spend about $70 bucks on ram and have half of what i originally wanted to have into the build.

EDIT: Here's what all comes with the board.

http://min.us/mvoL2Kf

EDIT #2: Guys i think im gonna go for that asrock board for $80 shipped. After reading this review it seems very promising. The only problem it seem's like it has is that the VRM's get SUPER hot. Much hotter than any other boards out there. Can someone link me to some VRM cooler's that i could simply replace on this board without replacing the cooling unit on the whole board? I don't mind spending $80 on this board and like $20 on VRM cooling and having a great clocking board just something that doesn't look as "pretty" as the evga board. 

The board is out of warranty but hey it's $80 bucks and is a full retail board. Seller say's it works great and he hasn't had any problems with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, i managed to find a decent deal. Let me know what you guys think. This would be for the mobo. I found this board for $80 shipped to my door step. Is this a decent deal? I could then spend about $70 bucks on ram and have half of what i originally wanted to have into the build.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what all comes with the board.
> 
> ...



Get it!! it def should get your I7 920 to 4ghz


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha...its only about 11am and I've almost hit my 24 hour average already!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Haha...its only about 11am and I've almost hit my 24 hour average already!



Grats man!

Anyone else have any suggestions on the board? Im getting ready to send payment!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Do it. It seems like a great deal on a great board.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2010)

After countless nights of troubleshooting and stability testing, I finally got this thing figured out. She's running stable right now however the numbers for SMP2 -bigadv are "somewhat" disappointing. Anyways I knew it wasn't going to be on par with an OCd i7 920 running at 4+4 cores since I am using a 1.8Ghz Opteron but I think I will upgrade to something with a higher clock, something like this: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/OPTERON-8218-2-...6CR-/380146798026?pt=CPUs&hash=item588283cdca

Screenshot


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow they need some juice - 1.776 V ! Can you keep them cool? I see that you just restarted them so I assume thay are not up at operating temperature.

F..k yes 4 times $29 is nothing compaired to the PPD improvement going from 1.8 to 2.6 GHz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Grats man!
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions on the board? Im getting ready to send payment!



bog uses one of those.  You may want to check with him.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bog do you think you could give me some input on the board im looking at?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2010)

bog, those are dual core?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Wow they need some juice - 1.776 V ! Can you keep them cool? I see that you just restarted them so I assume thay are not up at operating temperature.



CPU-Z displays the vcore @ 1.775v or something but while testing Core Temps shows it @ 1.1v (no more than 1.2v). @ 100% load temps reach no more than 30 deg.



Josh154 said:


> Bog do you think you could give me some input on the board im looking at?



Get it! I used to have that board and ran my 920 D0 to 4.2 without a hitch.



thebluebumblebee said:


> bog, those are dual core?



Quads


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2010)

the e-bay listing:
"AMD Opteron *Dual-Core* 8218 2.6GHz Processor - 1000MHz HT - 128KB, 128KB L1 - 2MB L2 - Socket F (1207)"


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> the e-bay listing:
> "AMD Opteron *Dual-Core* 8218 2.6GHz Processor - 1000MHz HT - 128KB, 128KB L1 - 2MB L2 - Socket F (1207)"



I was going to try those out.....my board accepts dual or quad


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Dunno if this is a good deal, but it sure seems like it. Might interest some folders. Galaxy 460, brand new for $110:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6589096&CatId=3670


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Dunno if this is a good deal, but it sure seems like it. Might interest some folders. Galaxy 460, brand new for $110:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6589096&CatId=3670



Yeah, after all kinds of rebates. Im not a fan of rebates at all. 

And just sent the payment for my motherboard! Now after xmas it's time to order some RAM!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> And just sent the payment for my motherboard! Now after xmas it's time to order some RAM!



Very nice. You should scour the forums for memory. Lots of deals on DDR3.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> the e-bay listing:
> "AMD Opteron *Dual-Core* 8218 2.6GHz Processor - 1000MHz HT - 128KB, 128KB L1 - 2MB L2 - Socket F (1207)"



Nice catch, I overlooked that small detail


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Very nice. You should scour the forums for memory. Lots of deals on DDR3.



I'll try but then i also have a newegg gift card. Im thinking i need get some ram get this running stable folding and then save up for a new bigger psu later. Then after that get a much better mobo then upgrade gpu's when all the prices drop even greater


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, i managed to find a decent deal. Let me know what you guys think. This would be for the mobo. I found this board for $80 shipped to my door step. Is this a decent deal? I could then spend about $70 bucks on ram and have half of what i originally wanted to have into the build.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what all comes with the board.
> 
> ...




I say go for it, 80 dollars is quite cheap, and if it works it's an amazing deal.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep, just paid for it and he's already got it shipped out USPS priority. CPU should be here tomorrow and opening gifts saturday so hopefully ram will go out on monday from newegg


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yep, just paid for it and he's already got it shipped out USPS priority. CPU should be here tomorrow and opening gifts saturday so hopefully ram will go out on monday from newegg



Congrats, hope it works out, and no parts are DOA (I hate that!).


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Congrats, hope it works out, and no parts are DOA (I hate that!).



Only stuff that would be DOA would be the RAM hopefully. Was guranteed cpu and mobo work so it's just new ram coming from the egg.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Only stuff that would be DOA would be the RAM hopefully. Was guranteed cpu and mobo work so it's just new ram coming from the egg.



Fair enough, but never underestimate the USPS's ability to muck up your stuff.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah definitely. Only thing coming usps is mobo. Ram and cpu are ups. CPU will be here tomorrow!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Good deal (?)

ASUS ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) ...

$269.99 - $10.00IR - $31.20 promo code "HARDOCP1222C" (12%) - $30.00MIR with free shipping 
Promo Expires on 12/29/10

I'm running two of these. Both OC to 770Mhz core/1700 Mhz memory with very slight overvolting and give about 15k PPD folding.

EDIT: Plus you get a free Mafia 2 coupon which you could probably sell for 30-40ish bucks.

Despite my bank account saying otherwise, I really, really want to get another one...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great deal!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Optical drive and power supply are here too. Now, I'm only waiting up on the RAM. Twilyth shipped it two days ago, and there's one stick from newegg that should be here by tomorrow too. Sweetness!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweet man! What a great xmas present! My 920 should be here tomorrow also!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 23, 2010)

Just got a GTX 275 co-op physx addition card off ebay, the one with an onboard GTS 250.  With some slight overclocking should get about 16k PPD.  Hopefully it'll overclock better than I'm expecting though and put up some better numbers still all for only $117 total.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> good deal (?)
> 
> asus engtx470/2di/1280md5 geforce gtx 470 (fermi) ...
> 
> ...



do it!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Just got a GTX 275 co-op physx addition card off ebay, the one with an onboard GTS 250.  With some slight overclocking should get about 16k PPD.  Hopefully it'll overclock better than I'm expecting though and put up some better numbers still all for only $117 total.



Nice. That card will feed you pie


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 24, 2010)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Just got a GTX 275 co-op physx addition card off ebay, the one with an onboard GTS 250.  With some slight overclocking should get about 16k PPD.  Hopefully it'll overclock better than I'm expecting though and put up some better numbers still all for only $117 total.



Good buy.  Mine does 15k ppd with only the 275 slightly oc'd.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmm i should pick up one of those cards. 15k ppd on gpu2 client would be nice. And for $117 bucks u can't beat that. I prefer gpu2 over gpu3. Their alot more reliable and i don't really care about dx11 for gaming cards.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm back with some news about my P55 i7-870 GENE.

This what it looks like now. That excess tubing is because I had the radiator in a different position and didn't feel like shorting it right now.






It looks like 3700 MHz is going to be my max for now. Running LinX the cores are getting into the 80sC.





I decided to only run the smp A3 to see if would crash and burn. The folding client isn't as stressful as LinX.





Tomorrow I'll probably run a bigadv WU on this rig to see if it can go the distance.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm back with some news about my P55 i7-870 GENE.
> 
> This what it looks like now. That excess tubing is because I had the radiator in a different position and didn't feel like shorting it right now.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/FAH-2010-12-23-Gene-1.jpg
> ...



Those temps seem quite high.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

*Looking good*

Looking good msgclb.your PPD should increase a bunch. What board do you have it on? My i7 870 is on a MSI board, I got it running 4.0GHZ stable. running SMP -bigadv it put's out on average around 32,000 and with 2 MSI GTX460's Hawks, total for that rig is close to 54,000 PPD. Got an H70 on the cpu keeping it a cool 55C. Keep up the good work and our PPD for the team should keep going up in 2011.

Got one more 480 coming and I'm thinking about picking up another 480 from Fit's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

msgclb, I would drop the multi back to 20 and go for 190Bclk. Don't forget to drop the ram divider and bump up the Vtt.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

My PPD took a big hit the last couple of days. They shut power off to the server room to install a new backup generator. I finally got everything back up and running again.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> msgclb, I would drop the multi back to 20 and go for 190Bclk. Don't forget to drop the ram divider and bump up the Vtt.



I'll try that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Looking good msgclb.your PPD should increase a bunch. What board do you have it on? My i7 870 is on a MSI board, I got it running 4.0GHZ stable. running SMP -bigadv it put's out on average around 32,000 and with 2 MSI GTX460's Hawks, total for that rig is close to 54,000 PPD. Got an H70 on the cpu keeping it a cool 55C. Keep up the good work and our PPD for the team should keep going up in 2011.
> 
> Got one more 480 coming and I'm thinking about picking up another 480 from Fit's



I was looking for an ASRock P55 Extreme but they were out of stock but then I saw an ASUS Maximus III GENE P55 on sale for $99 so I took it. Now I wished that I had waited for the Extreme to come back in stock. Maybe with some fine tuning it will turn out alright.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

> I was looking for an ASRock P55 Extreme but they were out of stock but then I saw an ASUS Maximus III GENE P55 on sale for $99 so I took it. Now I wished that I had waited for the Extreme to come back in stock. Maybe with some fine tuning it will turn out alright.


It should the ASUS GENE is a good board. Do what Buck suggested and see if that makes a difference. Temps are a little high, but with some fine tuning maybe you can drop the volts a little.

Edit: had my surgery on Tuesday so I will be in a cast and on crutches for the next 6 to 8 weeks. Good thing is they gave me some good drugs. So I FEEL NO PAIN...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

woot! After lots of tweaking, restarts and stress tests, I managed to OC my processor from 3.4 to 3.8 after which it hits a wall no matter what I do. But I'm happy at 3.8.







Huge thanks to TexBill for helping me out!

Gonna see how much my PPD goes up with this lisght OC.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

is that on the GD70?

how you like that board?

have you tried lower multi and higher bus speed?

like 16x 250 or something?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, that is the gd70. I like the board a lot. I think the oc wall is just a case of a bad batch of processors.

No I haven't tried that combination but I'll give it a shot tomorrow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

the GD70 should be one of the very best 790FX oc'ers , so im sure its the cpu, but i also think that the board does semi high bus clocking, so thats what i would try out 

and merry christmas, you should be able to see my i7 under your stats in a few hours i think


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the GD70 should be one of the very best 790FX oc'ers , so im sure its the cpu, but i also think that the board does semi high bus clocking, so thats what i would try out
> 
> and merry christmas, you should be able to see my i7 under your stats in a few hours i think



Hmm your i7 under his stats? Is somebody helping out bones? He's really gonna pass me now!  I need to hurry up and get this rig built so i can get as big of a lead as i can!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

its in WCG, not f@h 

and only till he gets the wcg badge 

i can help you get the badge after that?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its in WCG, not f@h
> 
> and only till he gets the wcg badge
> 
> i can help you get the badge after that?



Ohh i was thinking it was for folding  Nah you don't have to help me. My p4 system doesn't put out enough PPD to justify crunching on it and i will be folding on the i7.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, that is the gd70. I like the board a lot. I think the oc wall is just a case of a bad batch of processors.
> 
> No I haven't tried that combination but I'll give it a shot tomorrow



Don't forget to drop the HT link down to 1400-1600mhz. You should be able to get 4.0+ easy out of a 965BE. It is a C2 after all.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't forget to drop the HT link down to 1400-1600mhz. You should be able to get 4.0+ easy out of a 965BE. It is a C2 after all.



Oh, hmmm...wasn't aware of that. I'll definitely give that a shot too.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 24, 2010)

*joined (console version)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> *joined (console version)



Welcome Pembo210. PM me if you have any issues with the client(s).


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think I got it. Thanks


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good Pembo,.... Welcome to the Team


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome Pembo


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

My OC is stable in Prime 95 Small FFTs Test (not much RAM tested), but when I run the blend test (lots of RAM tested), one of the four workers always stops within 3min.

Is my RAM at fault? I'm running it at 9-9-9-24, 1333Mhz @ 1.67V.
Its rated at 7-7-7-24, 1600Mhz, 1.6V


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to the team! Now recruit some more of your friends


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

> Is my RAM at fault? I'm running it at 9-9-9-24, 1333Mhz @ 1.67V.
> Its rated at 7-7-7-24, 1600Mhz, 1.6V


Try loosing up the timings and see if that helps.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

Its already running at 9-9-9-24 as opposed to what its rated at (7-7-7-24). Should I loosen it further?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

WOOOOT! CPU heatsprearder has a bit of TIM on it but i'll clean it up and take a sexy pic of it  Came with full retail packaging and original recepit directly from intel so i can RMA in the future if needed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> I think I got it. Thanks
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39700&d=1293208081



It looks like you are running the Uniprocessor client from what I can see. Add the -smp flag and delete the current Work Unit and Queue.dat files.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It looks like you are running the Uniprocessor client from what I can see. Add the -smp flag and delete the current Work Unit and Queue.dat files.



I found the High Performance Client for my GTX470


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It looks like you are running the Uniprocessor client from what I can see. Add the -smp flag and delete the current Work Unit and Queue.dat files.



like this?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> like this?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39702&stc=1&d=1293217993



There you go! You can also take advantage of the -bigadv WU's since you have an i7 CPU for more points.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 24, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> like this?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39702&stc=1&d=1293217993



Did you get a passkey? You'll need it to get bonus points. 
Folding@home Passkey FAQ

Here's info on bigadv on Windows.
Guide For Running bigadv On Windows Natively (A3 Core)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2010)

Damn I hate how little time I have ATM because I want to get these things installed and get folding!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well if you have time to post those on TPU then you have time to start putting the rig together! Comon man we need to see some points for it!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Well if you have time to post those on TPU then you have time to start putting the rig together! Comon man we need to see some points for it!



ATM I split my PPD between 3 teams (roughly 75k ppd) 1 is here, 1 is EVGA (the hardware belongs to a family friend who can't afford to pay the electric bill when he runs it, and my internet is better for the FTP he hosts on it) and a team for my local lan group/clan (which was founded in tribute to a member that died of cancer).

But TPU will see my PPD growing soon.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow,  didn't know the 285 was that much better....





I should have my folding badge back by the morning,  told you I'd come for my 5 mil!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, not much but as a Christmas present for all of the F@H and WCG Team I got my 3rd rig running for you guys today!  Back online.  


MERRY CHRISTMAS FELLAS, AND HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE AS WELL.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas all.  And thanks to all who have helped me.  It's this time of year when you learn to really appreciate things.  I'm slowly getting back to folding,  it will take some time,  but as I've said in the past,  not gonna stop!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, not much but as a Christmas present for all of the F@H and WCG Team I got my 3rd rig running for you guys today!  Back online.
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS FELLAS, AND HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE AS WELL.





johnspack said:


> Merry Christmas all.  And thanks to all who have helped me.  It's this time of year when you learn to really appreciate things.  I'm slowly getting back to folding,  it will take some time,  but as I've said in the past,  not gonna stop!



"God Bless us all everyone!" (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 25, 2010)

Check on passkey 
Thanks


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't understand a lot about PSUs (rails, amps etc. fly over my head). So my question is:

My folding/crunching rig is getting this 750W PCP&C PSU
PC Power and Cooling S75CF 750W EPS12V SLI Certifi...

Now, i'm sure its adequate for 2 470s and a 8800, but later should I decide add another 470 to my stable, will this PSU handle that? Note that it has only 4 PCI-E 6pin connectors, so the third card would be using molex adapters.

Other specs are a Q6600, 3 x 1gb DDR2, 1 HDD, and the usual. The Q6600 will be OC'ed as far as it goes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

2 470s might be pushing it a bit hard

i would go for a 1000-1200w if you want more than 2 470s


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 2 470s might be pushing it a bit hard
> 
> i would go for a 1000-1200w if you want more than 2 470s



I run 2 470's and an i7 on an Zalaman 850 watt PSU, non OC'd CPU, but the GPU's are OC'd, and they do fine.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2010)

Not sure I'd go more than 2 gtx285s,  which I'm getting,  on a single silverstone 850.  It'll do 900watts+,  but why stess it?  If you're going to run 470s or better in sli,  get a bigger psu.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

eh yeah, i just said if he wants to run more than 2 of those he wants something bigger

and a 750w is to push it a bit


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep a 750 watt will be pushing it for that much hardware. I have the same PSU with 2 460's and an i7 870 OC. It handles all of that fine so far.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 25, 2010)

gotta start somewhere


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I don't understand a lot about PSUs (rails, amps etc. fly over my head). So my question is:
> 
> My folding/crunching rig is getting this 750W PCP&C PSU
> PC Power and Cooling S75CF 750W EPS12V SLI Certifi...
> ...



I use to have several local computer stores to select from but not any more. I usually have to buy online but my searches came with Best Buy twice when I needed a PSU. I was able to get this Thermaltake - 850-Watt TR2 RX Power Supply - Black when it was on sale for $109.99 as it is now.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

Better than  0.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 25, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> gotta start somewhere
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39704&stc=1&d=1293246810
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39705&stc=1&d=1293246817



It happened too late for today's stats but I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

oh...hmm. this would mean I'd have to buy a bigger PSu...which means more $$$..sigh. I'm gonna try with the 750. if it doesn't make do, I'll see if I can sell it for a good price. if not, i'll add a 500W PSU to power some of the components.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2010)

I remember running a 2 gtx470's in an OCd i7 before, can't remember if it was the corsair or the antec one.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2010)

Let me know if you upgrade your psu.  When I get my 2nd 285,  I'll be looking to power a separate folding box.  I have a partner in the states who would take shipment.  If you do,  let me know please.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Let me know if you upgrade your psu.  When I get my 2nd 285,  I'll be looking to power a separate folding box.  I have a partner in the states who would take shipment.  If you do,  let me know please.



Will do, though unless I get a good deal on a 1000W or so PSU, I'll just buy a 500W, and use it in conjunction with my 750W.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

> et me know if you upgrade your psu. When I get my 2nd 285, I'll be looking to power a separate folding box. I have a partner in the states who would take shipment. If you do, let me know please.


What size do you need? I got several laying around on the shelf.
from a 500watt to a 650watt.
PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a question? I got a chance to buy a Corei7 875K ES chip for like $225.00 is the Engineering Sample chip as good as a regular chip?
Edit its brand new and I know for a fact it boots and OC to 4.3GHZ with no problems.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got a question? I got a chance to buy a Corei7 875K ES chip for like $225.00 is the Engineering Sample chip as good as a regular chip?
> Edit its brand new and I know for a fact it boots and OC to 4.3GHZ with no problems.



ES range from 90% -120% OC of normal retail chips (in my personal experience anyway, and have used quite a few). That's a buy IMO, though I would try to barggin down to $200 dollars.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2010)

If anyone here finds a q94/6-50,  I would sell a liver for one!  Or else I have to cough up for a complete i7 re-build.  Just please keep me in mind.....


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got a question? I got a chance to buy a Corei7 875K ES chip for like $225.00 is the Engineering Sample chip as good as a regular chip?
> Edit its brand new and I know for a fact it boots and OC to 4.3GHZ with no problems.



That would be a buy Bill! I have a 655k that clocks to 4.2 easy and I would think that i7 would have no issues clocking higher.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

Is anyone here considering buying the engineering samples of sandy bridge available on eBay? The guy's posted prof of it OC'ing stable to 4.5Ghz or so on air. You'd have to buy a motherboard too.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2010)

Man,  so close to 10k ppd out of my 285!  I love these cards:


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

How much did the 285 cost you?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2010)

$150,  well $300 for 2,  but haven't finished the deal yet.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

But for that price u cud have got a 460 which would give u 10k plus.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

> But for that price u cud have got a 460 which would give u 10k plus.


Plus use less elect. getting you that amount of points. The 285's are power hogs the 400's series cards use less elect. and give you more PPD.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry to keep adding to the fire, but you could also get the GTX 275 which has the same amount of shaders (240) and overclock to get pretty much the same PPD as the 285.  You can find some good deals on used 275's if you look hard enough.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Is anyone here considering buying the engineering samples of sandy bridge available on eBay? The guy's posted prof of it OC'ing stable to 4.5Ghz or so on air. You'd have to buy a motherboard too.



I wouldn't  buy them when I can walk down to the production floor, and "borrow" some, but the problem would be finding a motherboard, also when handler production is finalized, we have to send them all back to Intel cry.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I wouldn't  buy them when I can walk down to the production floor, and "borrow" some, but the problem would be finding a motherboard, also when handler production is finalized, we have to send them all back to Intel cry.



U work for Intel!!!!??


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 25, 2010)

YEAH!! I can has points


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

xbonez said:


> U work for Intel!!!!??



No I work for a company that sell machines to Intel for them to test their chips.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No I work for a company that sell machines to Intel for them to test their chips.



Aah...nice! You should borrow some i7s and forget to return them...lol


----------



## PhysXerror (Dec 25, 2010)

I just bought a Evga GTX570 to add to the TPU arsenal  Should get it in a few days or so


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

Continuing on my overclocking journey:

So, at 3.8Ghz, my processor was stable in Prime 95 FFt test (no RAM tested) but was failing in the Blend test (lots of RAM tested). It would say worker failed, and a couple of core would shut down. So I dropped the OC to 3.6, and while playing Black Ops today the game crashed to the desktop a couple of times, so I did a Prime 95 test and again the Blend test failed. 

Currently, I've removed all OC and its completely stable. I'm thinking it might be my RAM taht isn't taking too well to the OC. I'll borrow soeme Corasir XMS3 from a friend and see what I can do with that If it works with that, I'll sell my RAM and get myself something else.

However, I was only OC'ing using the multiplier, and not FSB, so I don't see why AM should be having trouble at OC'ed speeds and not stock, when its not really being affected by the OC (correct me if I'm wrong).

I run my RAm at relaxed timings (CL9, rather than CL7 and 1333Mhz instead of 1600).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

who folds on 480s???

im thinking about getting 2 used ones for cheaps, wont they do 20k each or something?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wont they do 20k each or something?



17-18K depending on WU

And are you ready for me breaking my single 24 hour output?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

oh dear, what will the outcome be like? 300k?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh dear, what will the outcome be like? 300k?



Have another -bigadv showing up at the 6:00 PM update...........it's going to be close to 400K (350K actually) if my calculations are correct.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah...i folded on my 480 for a day. 16-17k max at stock. they run too hot to OC without an aftermarket cooler. My 470 OC'ed gives me about 16-16.5k, and costs considerably cheaper


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

My 480 OC is watercooled and nets around 18K almost 19K. When I receive my other 2 they will be watercooled also.
between the 3 of them, hopefully they will give me enough PPD as a -bigadv rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

doesnt seem to be worth the extra $$$ for folding then


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

> doesnt seem to be worth the extra $$$ for folding then


they will be added to existing -bigadv rigs, folding costs money but its for a good cause.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

sure thing, but when you have to decide between 460s and 480s i know what ill take lol

besides electricity is pretty effin expensive here 

so i just want the most for my money


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

> so i just want the most for my money


I understand, here in the USA we have it made and most people that live here don't even know it...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

how much you pay monthly with your rigs running?


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

my elect bill runs around $100 a month in the winter and about $200 a month in the summer
Sometimes a little more in the summer depends on how friggin hot it gets here in Texas


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

that isnt too bad, i bet you have ac and all running aswell?

i only have 1 rig atm and i try not to use so much on the other things , and i still pay around 80$ for that per month, but i dont have AC, adding another rig would be around 50$ more if i put 2 gfx in it for folding


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 25, 2010)

> i only have 1 rig atm and i try not to use so much on the other things , and i still pay around 80$ for that per month, but i dont have AC, adding another rig would be around 50$ more if i put 2 gfx in it for folding


Wow If I had to pay that i would not be running the rigs I do now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

so you understand if i can save 100W per card i would do that and still get some pretty good numbers 

and to top that off the HW is 25% more expensive here  :shadedshu

what psu would you guys recommend for more than 2 higher end cards and a i7?

budget is around 250-300$ been looking at the antec quattro 1200W , should handle loads superb, according to jguru


----------



## johnspack (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow,  this little evga 285 is a monster,  I think 10k ppd is actually possible!  Check this out:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

my 275 does around the same 

edit : thought it said 9000ish


----------



## xbonez (Dec 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  this little evga 285 is a monster,  I think 10k ppd is actually possible!  Check this out:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101225/almost10k.png



Try OC'ing it if you haven't. You'd probably touch 10k. Push the core clock (or shader clock ince in the 2xx series they aren't linked) as much as possible.

So, I have a friend who, I found out today, folds. He only started a few weeks ago, and doesn't fold for any team. I'm totally gonna try to get him to join us here and fold with us.
He has a PII 1090T and a 460 OC'ed.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 26, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Try OC'ing it if you haven't. You'd probably touch 10k. Push the core clock (or shader clock ince in the 2xx series they aren't linked) as much as possible.
> 
> So, I have a friend who, I found out today, folds. He only started a few weeks ago, and doesn't fold for any team. I'm totally gonna try to get him to join us here and fold with us.
> He has a PII 1090T and a 460 OC'ed.



With those numbers he is already close to max. for F@H 24/7 with a GTX 285.

Hope to see your friend folding for TPU soon


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2010)

Folding Essentials Sticky has been updated with additional tutorials as per our team members request. GPU3/GPU2 combination has been updated by Dustyshiv. Mini tutorial for -bigadv was also added, see link here:

 Folding Essentials/Tutorials


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Folding Essentials Sticky has been updated with additional tutorials as per our team members request. GPU3/GPU2 combination has been updated by Dustyshiv. Mini tutorial for -bigadv was also added, see link here:
> 
> Folding Essentials/Tutorials



Awesome stuff!  Thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Folding Essentials Sticky has been updated with additional tutorials as per our team members request. GPU3/GPU2 combination has been updated by Dustyshiv. Mini tutorial for -bigadv was also added,



I will put together a guide for using FAH GPU Tracker later, even though there is a good guide on the authors site, it will be good to have one on our forum as well.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 26, 2010)

> antec quattro 1200W , should handle loads superb, according to jguru


Exactly what I would suggest you use for that setup. maybe a little bit of an over kill, not much.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

no such thing as overkill


----------



## johnspack (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep,  this 285 can touch 10k,  and with a 783 pointer!




Edit:  amazing result considering I dumped a cup of water into my top fan this morning.  Pulled the whole thing apart,  and put a fan on parts for most of the day to dry.  While waiting,  I took apart my zalman cooler,  washed it,  and dried it.  Then cleaned all my intake fan screens.  Replaced a suspect sata cable.  Somewhere in there I also swapped my mb bios chips around,  but who knows what that did...  Then discovered my trackir didn't like being plugged into the same hub as one I connected an external hub to.  Weird,  but would not post until I changed it.  Wheww!  After all that,  it's looks pretty good!
Here,  broke 10k:


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Try OC'ing it if you haven't. You'd probably touch 10k. Push the core clock (or shader clock ince in the 2xx series they aren't linked) as much as possible.
> 
> So, I have a friend who, I found out today, folds. He only started a few weeks ago, and doesn't fold for any team. I'm totally gonna try to get him to join us here and fold with us.
> He has a PII 1090T and a 460 OC'ed.



Good man get him putting those points towards us! Make sure he's got that x6 either doing -smp or bigadav also! 

Sorry i've been missin from the forums a few days. I've been real sick. Woke up at like 3 a.m. on christmas and just started throwin up everywhere. Spent all day christmas sleeping and throwin up about every 30 mins. Didn't even feel like using my gifts or even setting anything up.

Well i got a wall mount for my LCD a new desk, some fancy rope lights black ops, sc2, a little r/c helicopter and some clothes. It was actually a great christmas for gifts as the only thing i asked for was black ops and sc2 and the rest i got surprised with and was very happy with them! I will post a pic up later of the room all setup. I finally felt better to getting around to getting on the forums now 

Oh and my x58 mobo should be here tomorrow along with my egg gift card. I found this ram on the egg with a promo code for $20 bucks off so it's 65 bucks for some decent brand ram at decent speeds. Cl ratings aren't the best but hey for $65 bucks i'll live with it for a bit.

Hope everyone had a great christmas!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Try OC'ing it if you haven't. You'd probably touch 10k. Push the core clock (or shader clock ince in the 2xx series they aren't linked) as much as possible.
> 
> So, I have a friend who, I found out today, folds. He only started a few weeks ago, and doesn't fold for any team. I'm totally gonna try to get him to join us here and fold with us.
> He has a PII 1090T and a 460 OC'ed.



Tell him that I will replace any points he folded in the last few weeks, if he joins us @ TPU.



Josh154 said:


> I found this ram on the egg with a promo code for $20 bucks off so it's 65 bucks for some decent brand ram at decent speeds. Cl ratings aren't the best but hey for $65 bucks i'll live with it for a bit.



Yep, ram prices are crazy low again. I might just double-up on all the rigs I surf/game on.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

Hope you get better soon, Josh. Btw, just noticed you're at 666 WUs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Hope you get better soon, Josh. *Btw, just noticed you're at 666 WUs*



LOL!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha you guys are funny. I think im gonna order that ram tomorrow if my newegg gift card comes. My aunt sent it on the 24th and newegg says it takes 2-3 days to deliver their e-certificates. It's a joke but whatever i guess. The promo code is good till 1/1 so i'll be able to get it before then.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok, so im sure this has been asked before, but ive seen people/guides say to add the -verbosity 9 tag after -smp for CPU folding, what exactly does it do and how does it improve folding?  thanks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Haha you guys are funny. I think im gonna order that ram tomorrow if my newegg gift card comes. My aunt sent it on the 24th and newegg says it takes 2-3 days to deliver their e-certificates. It's a joke but whatever i guess. The promo code is good till 1/1 so i'll be able to get it before then.



Check your spam filter!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> ok, so im sure this has been asked before, but ive seen people/guides say to add the -verbosity 9 tag after -smp for CPU folding, what exactly does it do and how does it improve folding?  thanks



http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/console-userguide.html


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Check your spam filter!



Yes I've been checking my junk mail and still haven't seen it


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

I was thinking....as folders, we're always on the lookout for good deals on hardware we will use solely for folding. In these cases, the most important thing that matters to us is the PPD (there's also electricity, heat etc., but lets ignore that for now).

So, quite like HDDs have a Price/gb, what if we were to have a Price/1k PPD? What would you say is the sweet spot?

My ASUS 470 (can be purchased new for 200 bucks), gives 15k PPD OC'ed. So, thats $13.3 per 1k PPD. 
I am looking at a GTX 260 (216), being sold for 80 bucks. It should give about 8k - 10k PPD. On the conservative side, thats $10 per 1k PPD. Would this be a good deal, using my price/1k PPD measure?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 27, 2010)

I think you overestimated the PPD for a 260 c216.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

I went by the GPU PPD database.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I was thinking....as folders, we're always on the lookout for good deals on hardware we will use solely for folding. In these cases, the most important thing that matters to us is the PPD (there's also electricity, heat etc., but lets ignore that for now).
> 
> So, quite like HDDs have a Price/gb, what if we were to have a Price/1k PPD? What would you say is the sweet spot?
> 
> ...



We always use PPD/$ when we buy new gear and right now it is the 460, 768 GB version.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I went by the GPU PPD database.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html



They should put an * and say results not typical. I don't think 1600+ shader clocks are possible on lots of cards, let alone air cooled ones


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I was thinking....as folders, we're always on the lookout for good deals on hardware we will use solely for folding. In these cases, the most important thing that matters to us is the PPD (there's also electricity, heat etc., but lets ignore that for now).
> 
> So, quite like HDDs have a Price/gb, what if we were to have a Price/1k PPD? What would you say is the sweet spot?
> 
> ...


*The below thread needs updating, but is stickied now. Feel free to post up guy's!*

Folding Deals Thread

It's not a "bad" deal by no means. (A bad deal would be folding with a 8800GTS 320mb. They put out more heat than PPD). The GTX260 will produce 8700 ppd @ max o/c and is a 65/55nm version, thus it will consume more watts per ppd than the GTX4XX series. The best bang for the buck is the GTX460 768mb for it's balance of PPD production and wattage consumed. Your either going to pay $$$ for the hardware or $$$ for the electricity. The choice is yours.



xbonez said:


> I went by the GPU PPD database.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html


I do not know anyone that can get their shaders stable @ 1600+ for a GTX260 216sp and fold on it stably. It would take volt modding and water cooling, which is not practical for 24/7 F@H use.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 27, 2010)

A quick LAN / Folding machine update!












Will have more soon!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> A quick LAN / Folding machine update!
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10813.jpg
> 
> ...



I think that you are using a wrong team number


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

So, whats the price/ppd for a 460? I believe the 470 would be a sweeter deal since it can be OC'ed on air to give 15k PPD, and can be had new for 200$ + a mafia 2 coupon (which can be sold for about 30-40ish).

Added a great deal for folders in the Folding deals thread. Have a look. Deal runs out in 2 days.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, whats the price/ppd for a 460? I believe the 470 would be a sweeter deal since it can be OC'ed on air to give 15k PPD, and can be had new for 200$ + a mafia 2 coupon (which can be sold for about 30-40ish)


Remember that GF104 is an improvement over GF100. They run cooler and consume less watts. Most of us are picking them up for $120-130.00 and getting 11k ppd each out of them. I can run 4 of them with a Corsair/Antec 750 PSU and use 6-pin splitters to power them. Rig nets around 45K ppd and eats about 570 watts. That's approx 80ppd/watt.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, whats the price/ppd for a 460? I believe the 470 would be a sweeter deal since it can be OC'ed on air to give 15k PPD, and can be had new for 200$ + a mafia 2 coupon (which can be sold for about 30-40ish).
> 
> Added a great deal for folders in the Folding deals thread. Have a look. Deal runs out in 2 days.


That's a good question.  Especially considering the big WU's for GPU3.  Which WU's do you use, the 9xx with their GTX470 performance level or the 6800's at </= 10K?  The 470 will use much more electricity, so that cost and heat becomes a factor, how much of one depends on your situation.  I am really looking forward to seeing how the GTX560 does on the big WU's.

There was a guy here on CL who was selling 2 GTX260/216/55nm for $50 EACH.

As for the 1600MHz shaders, was that mstenholm in his workshop in the winter?



BUCK NASTY said:


> Most of us are picking them up for $120-130.00 and getting 11k ppd each out of them. I can run 4 of them with a Corsair/Antec 750 PSU and use 6-pin splitters to power them. Rig nets around 45K ppd and eats about 570 watts. That's approx 80ppd/watt.


buck, you have to multiply the watts by 24.  Therefore, your points/watt is 3.29.  Speaking of mstenholm, his hex gets about 9 IIRC!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

Meh, 2nd rig restarted shortly after I went to work, it's back up now.  That screwed up my 25k day.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 27, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So, whats the price/ppd for a 460? I believe the 470 would be a sweeter deal since it can be OC'ed on air to give 15k PPD, and can be had new for 200$ + a mafia 2 coupon (which can be sold for about 30-40ish).
> 
> Added a great deal for folders in the Folding deals thread. Have a look. Deal runs out in 2 days.



I was able to get the 460 for $104 dollars after rebate, (overclocked version) and at the stock clocks it does just shy of 10 k PPD for 100'ish dollars and almost half the wattage, IMO the 460 is better than the 470 for price to PPD (even though I  the 470 IMO the best card Nvidia has made in years I won 4).



mstenholm said:


> I think that you are using a wrong team number




Some of the hardware is not mine it belongs to a friend, whom is and has been part of TEAM EVGA for a long time, he simply can't afford the electricity to run it 24/7 and he hosts an FTP, at my house as my internet is much better.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess it really does depend on the deals you can get, I got my GTS 450 for $59.99 and its doing 8k and uses 106w max (although I doubt it will ever draw even that much).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I guess it really does depend on the deals you can get, I got my GTS 450 for $59.99 and its doing 8k and uses 106w max (although I doubt it will ever draw even that much).



I picked up a GTS 430 yesterday for 39, after rebate, and OC'd it supposedly is capable of 7-8k PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 27, 2010)

Id like to get my hands on one to try out for a little while. Let us know how that works out for you, please


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Id like to get my hands on one to try out for a little while. Let us know how that works out for you, please



Yeah will post results as soon as it shows up and I get the new PC together (building another Downlaod box / folding machine! (that makes 4 I'm almost at the 100 terabyte mark now wtf)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I guess it really does depend on the deals you can get, I got my GTS 450 for $59.99 and its doing 8k and uses 106w max (although I doubt it will ever draw even that much).



Where?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Where?



It was at Fry's Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Where?



From New Egg, I should say after rebate and actual cost to me, I spent a 15 dollar gift card I had on it.

ASUS GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit DDR3 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card
$79.99
Your Price: $64.99
With Promo Code
EMCZNNT48
$54.99 After $10.00 MIR

Not sure if the deal is still good.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2010)

@ H@RD- I think he edited that post


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> @ H@RD- I think he edited that post



 no . . . .. .

Forum tag FTW!

Off to play some Black Ops, and order some pizza!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> no . . . .. .
> 
> Forum tag FTW!
> 
> Off to play some Black Ops, and order some pizza!



Dam you! I wan't to play black ops so bad! Think i should install it on the sig rig and try playing all low and some zombies?! Yep im goin for it! Stupid 40gig IDE is full though. SC2 took up a ton of space. I got me some taco johns sittin right here too! So off to play some black ops and eat some taco johns! 

Oh what's your steam username btw? I'll add you and we can game it up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> It was at Fry's Cyber Monday sale.



 I bet I posted that sale!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Dam you! I wan't to play black ops so bad! Think i should install it on the sig rig and try playing all low and some zombies?! Yep im goin for it! Stupid 40gig IDE is full though. SC2 took up a ton of space. I got me some taco johns sittin right here too! So off to play some black ops and eat some taco johns!
> 
> Oh what's your steam username btw? I'll add you and we can game it up



Steam ID : newstuff241984

In game name : butteredCOPPORN

P.S. About to prestige again.

P.P.S. All are free to add, me, also if anyone could add me to the TPU SYeam group that would be awesome SAUCE!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Steam ID : newstuff241984
> 
> In game name : butteredCOPPORN
> 
> ...



Added you on steam


----------



## Bow (Dec 28, 2010)

GPU's going out tomorrow for Xbonez and Hat.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bow said:


> GPU's going out tomorrow for Xbonez and Hat.



what did x buy now?! That dudes being buying so much hardware lately!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 28, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> what did x buy now?! That dudes being buying so much hardware lately!



 Anyone have a GPU they don't use to fold? I'll do...

 Send me your spare video card and I'll fold on it...


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ohh i see.

Guess what guys?! Just placed my order with newegg a few hours ago for my ram and a new dvd drive. ups 3 day guranteed shipping with rush whatever it was. can't wait to get the new ram and finish this build and get going on some -bigadv work units


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

Insane deal, or am I missing something??

Galaxy GTX 460 for $99 after rebate:
http://www.frys.com/product/6434002

And from what I'm reading, Galaxy is pretty good with rebates.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 28, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Insane deal, or am I missing something??
> 
> Galaxy GTX 460 for $99 after rebate:
> http://www.frys.com/product/6434002




the 786mb version. normal MSRP is $139. Good Find


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> the 786mb version. normal MSRP is $139. Good Find



From what I've gathered, video RAM doesn't really matter for folding, so 768MB should be adequate.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 28, 2010)

xbonez said:


> From what I've gathered, video RAM doesn't really matter for folding, so 768MB should be adequate.



Yeah. Mine usually shows only 50-100mb memory used


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

If the deal stays till early Jan, I'll definitely get one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2010)

IIRC, nasty is using one of those.  Have to wonder if the upcoming GTX560 is going to cause the GTX460 prices to fall.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IIRC, nasty is using one of those.  Have to wonder if the upcoming GTX560 is going to cause the GTX460 prices to fall.



Agreeded, im waiting till the 560 comes out. After the 560 comes out im sure ill pick up a 470 or two


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Insane deal, or am I missing something??
> 
> Galaxy GTX 460 for $99 after rebate:
> http://www.frys.com/product/6434002
> ...



Deal no longer applies. price after rebate is $119, now.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 28, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Deal no longer applies. price after rebate is $119, now.



The only difference I see is that they added a picture to the page and now it jumped $20


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

I have all the parts for my dedicated folding rig now except for a cooler for the processor (TexBill will ship it later this week). So, until then, this is what I ahve:

An AMD Phenom II stock HSF
Arctic Cooler Pro 7 (except that I'm missing one of the white, plastic things that go behind the motherbaord).

Can either of these be used as a stop-gap arrangement?

Would the AMD HSF work if I have a bracket for the 775?

A friend of mine has a Core i7. he has the stock HSF for that lying unused. If I borrow it from him, would that work on my socket 775 processor?

EDIT:
I'm also fairly certain I have a 775 bracket lying around that I got with my H50.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Id like to get my hands on one to try out for a little while. Let us know how that works out for you, please


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 28, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I have all the parts for my dedicated folding rig now except for a cooler for the processor (TexBill will ship it later this week). So, until then, this is what I ahve:
> 
> An AMD Phenom II stock HSF
> Arctic Cooler Pro 7 (except that I'm missing on of the white, plastic things that go behind the motherbaord).
> ...



The i7 has two different sizes. both of which i think are slightly larger than the 775. U may need to drill 2-3 new holes in that plastic piece if u want to try to use it.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> The i7 has two different sizes. both of which i think are slightly larger than the 775. U may need to drill 2-3 new holes in that plastic piece if u want to try to use it.



Wouldn't want to do that (plus I don't have a drill), but at the same time I don't want to wait for the cooler to arrive!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 28, 2010)

Cooler goes out tomorrow by Priority mail you should have it within 2 to 3 days. Got the 480 today and installing it now. 
Thanks


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Cooler goes out tomorrow by Priority mail you should have it within 2 to 3 days. Got the 480 today and installing it now.
> Thanks



Thanks. Will eagerly await it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone building a 1366 system?

Kingston HyperX 6GB (3 X 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1600MHz SDRAM 240-pin Desktop Memory - KHX1600C9D3K3/6GX for *$57* after $25 MIR!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 28, 2010)

RAM prices are dropping pretty low now. Its almost time to stock up


----------



## Bow (Dec 29, 2010)

I still have a PSU up for grabs.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone building a 1366 system?
> 
> Kingston HyperX 6GB (3 X 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1600MHz SDRAM 240-pin Desktop Memory - KHX1600C9D3K3/6GX for *$57* after $25 MIR!



I got my g skill stuff that's the same CL ratings and speed as that stuff for $65 right away and didn't have to wait for a rebate. That's not to bad of a deal though.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...8C&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2538-_-tigeremail

Heck of a deal here. The 465 folds about the same as a 470. With the twin frozr 2 cooler it stays nice and cool.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...8C&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2538-_-tigeremail
I'm not much of a fan for Patriot memory but this is another good deal for a 4Gb stick of memory CL9 1.5V. you get 8Gb for around $80.00 bucs.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...8C&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2538-_-tigeremail
Anybody need a Bluray player for less than 50.00 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

My Phenom II 965 used to give me a PPD of about 4-5k. I stopped folding on it a while back and started using it for crunching. Since then I added two GPUs and have been using them for folding.
Just now, I restarted folding on my SMP as I OC'ed the processor and wanted to see if it was stable for folding. I am now getting a PPD of 917.8, and it shows up in yellow in FAH GPU Tracker. Whats the reason for this?

Project is 6701.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 29, 2010)

It will be in the yellow till it gets to about at least 3% I think. Not sure why it's not getting the points it use to. My bigadv machines have been taking a hit lately also I'm not sure why. I've had to reset up two of them in the last week. Both have been failing and going into sleep mode. I down clocked them both back down to 3.6Ghz and they seem to be doing ok for now. I check them several times a day just to make sure they are still working and not going into sleep mode.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, it might be the overclock. Guess I'll return it to stock.

Oh, ok. So now, its gone green. But showing a PPD of 1080, which is about 25% of what it used to get. I'll run a 3D mark vantage just to make sure the CPU isn't getting throttled to lower clocks perhaps due to an unstable OC.

Just finished a 3D Mark vantage test. CPU got a score of *47906* on Performance. Seems about correct so I'd say my processor is running fine.

Another possible reason:
As I said, I stopped folding on my SMP for about a week, and just restarted, and it continued on the previous WU it was working on. Could it be that WU has expired or something? How can I force it to start a new WU?


On a side note: The perfect motherboard for folders? MSI revealed a motherboard for sandy bridge with 8 PCI-E slots. Four run at x16, 8 run at x8.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 29, 2010)

> How can I force it to start a new WU?


open the tracker click on the client tab, click on delete WU. I also delete all the files under that SMP. delete everything under the work folder but not the folder. Delete the tmp files. delete all files but the client cfg. then restart the client. You should be ok it will DL a new wu and a folding core. click ok and then it should start on a new wu.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 29, 2010)

> On a side note: The perfect motherboard for folders? MSI revealed a motherboard for sandy bridge with 8 PCI-E slots. Four run at x16, 8 run at x8.


the slots are to close together to be able to use all of them. you would have to skip every other one to get a fermi card in the slots. Fermi cards with the big coolers take up two slots. So in fact you would only be using half the slots. 4 instead of the 8 it has.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> the slots are to close together to be able to use all of them. you would have to skip every other one to get a fermi card in the slots. Fermi cards with the big coolers take up two slots. So in fact you would only be using half the slots. 4 instead of the 8 it has.



Aah, true. Didn't think of that. In fact, my Zalman VF3000f not only covers the PCi-E slot in front of it, but also the one behind it because of rather large screw heads that hold the cooler to the card.




TeXBill said:


> open the tracker click on the client tab, click on delete WU. I also delete all the files under that SMP. delete everything under the work folder but not the folder. Delete the tmp files. delete all files but the client cfg. then restart the client. You should be ok it will DL a new wu and a folding core. click ok and then it should start on a new wu.



Done. Starting new WU. Lets see what PPD I get on it now.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> the slots are to close together to be able to use all of them. you would have to skip every other one to get a fermi card in the slots. Fermi cards with the big coolers take up two slots. So in fact you would only be using half the slots. 4 instead of the 8 it has.



Imagine if you could get single slot 460's and 450's in there though


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Imagine if you could get single slot 460's and 450's in there though



And combine that with a eight core Sandy bridge for bigadv, and you'll have about 100k on one machine!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Bow,  I'd take that psu off your hands!  I've got the makings of a folding farm here,  and no way to power it.  I've found out that first class us post is quite cheap to ship to Canada.  Well,  let me know what you think.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2010)

xbonez said:


> On a side note: The perfect motherboard for folders? MSI revealed a motherboard for sandy bridge with 8 PCI-E slots. Four run at x16, 8 run at x8.
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/12/10x12297g24eng-1293620660.jpg



No, a perfect folding MOBO has room for four non-xeon i7's. 4x37 KPPD with normal quad/HT and -bigadv and that's for less then 1000 W. Just dreaming...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> No, a perfect folding MOBO has room for four non-xeon i7's. 4x37 KPPD with normal quad/HT and -bigadv and that's for less then 1000 W. Just dreaming...



Haha, now that would be a beast!

An update: I just sold my x4 965, and will buy a x6 1090T. But, until the 1090T gets here I'm without a processor, and so no folding from me for a few days.

also, hot deal: EVGA GTX 480 for $280, shipped:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1572243


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, quick question. So i got my h50 used and it came with the am3 mounting hardware and the intel hardware. The intel backplate is not the stock h50 one though. It was a cooler master that worked on my 775 board. Is the 775 back plate the same as the 1366 back plate? That would suck to get all my parts and not be able to mount my h50 

Oh another thing too. My mobo was sent USPS priority on the 23rd. It is coming from Moberly MO which is less than 500 miles from me. The expected delivery date is december 27th and USPS already dropped off our mail today. Still nothing. My ram and ODD is supposed to be here tomorrow already from UPS. Im just so sick of USPS at this time anymore. I usually always use USPS as a carrier but i may switch to UPS or fedex anymore. I never used to like UPS but the more and more i use them now i like them more and more. If UPS gives you a date i've never received it any later than the date. In fact most of the time i get it about a day earlier. 

I just want my mobo so i can put my dam rig together and fold on it 

EDIT: I also paid for UPS 3 day select on my order from newegg as i didn't want the free newegg saver that took like 4-7 days. I also paid for rush processing. Newegg e-mailed me saying it was in the carries hand on the 28th. I checked the tracking ID and UPS says it's expected delivery date is 1/03/10. Like WTF really? It SHOULD come tomorrow or friday at the latest with UPS 3 day select. If it doesn't come till 1/03/10 im gonna be pissed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, quick question. So i got my h50 used and it came with the am3 mounting hardware and the intel hardware. The intel backplate is not the stock h50 one though. It was a cooler master that worked on my 775 board. Is the 775 back plate the same as the 1366 back plate? That would suck to get all my parts and not be able to mount my h50
> 
> Oh another thing too. My mobo was sent USPS priority on the 23rd. It is coming from Moberly MO which is less than 500 miles from me. The expected delivery date is december 27th and USPS already dropped off our mail today. Still nothing. My ram and ODD is supposed to be here tomorrow already from UPS. Im just so sick of USPS at this time anymore. I usually always use USPS as a carrier but i may switch to UPS or fedex anymore. I never used to like UPS but the more and more i use them now i like them more and more. If UPS gives you a date i've never received it any later than the date. In fact most of the time i get it about a day earlier.
> 
> I just want my mobo so i can put my dam rig together and fold on it



Take a chill pill.  Shipping is screwed up all over the country because of the weather.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Is the 775 back plate the same as the 1366 back plate?



I think the 1366 is slightly larger

Im sure your board will be there soon. shipping times always get delayed this time of year.
Also UPS comes with an automatic $100 insurance on all shipments.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Take a chill pill.  Shipping is screwed up all over the country because of the weather.



True. I bought RAM from newegg on the 17th. Still not here


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Take a chill pill.  Shipping is screwed up all over the country because of the weather.



So don't give a expected delivery date when you know your not going to reach it. Weather has been fine between missouri and here recently. I mean it's less than 500 miles and with priority it should be here..


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ship UPS/FedEx - Automatic tracking on all items.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> I think the 1366 is slightly larger
> 
> Im sure your board will be there soon. shipping times always get delayed this time of year.
> Also UPS comes with an automatic $100 insurance on all shipments.



So im gonna have to run my stock cooler untill i can get a different back plate? That sucks. That mean's no -bigadv for a while then.



xbonez said:


> True. I bought RAM from newegg on the 17th. Still not here



What shipping did you pay for? If it takes my RAM that long jeez.

Man it needs to be 6 already for Muay Thia and BJJ classes haha im just gettin stressed with all this. The gym is the best part of my day


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> Ship UPS/FedEx - Automatic tracking on all items.



Hmm i think i may have to switch to UPS. Automatic tracking and insured up to $100 for their basic shipping. I like that as you have to pay extra for all that with garbage USPS.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> What shipping did you pay for? If it takes my RAM that long jeez.



Eggsaver, so free shipping. hence, I'm not complaining. Plus we've had bad, bad weather here.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Eggsaver, so free shipping. hence, I'm not complaining. Plus we've had bad, bad weather here.



Ohh alright that explains it then  Hopefully mine comes within the expected three days and my mobo comes tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> So don't give a expected delivery date when you know your not going to reach it. Weather has been fine between missouri and here recently. I mean it's less than 500 miles and with priority it should be here..



You don't understand shipping.  It doesn't always go from point "A" to point "B".  It often goes through a hub first and that's where it could have gotten snagged.  Fedex used to have one hub in Tenn.  Every package went through there, so bad weather in Tenn. would screw them up big time.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You don't understand shipping.  It doesn't always go from point "A" to point "B".  It often goes through a hub first and that's where it could have gotten snagged.  Fedex used to have one hub in Tenn.  Every package went through there, so bad weather in Tenn. would screw them up big time.



True. I worked for UPS in Jacksonville, FL several years ago. The main Air package hub was at the Louisville International Airport in Louisville, Kentucky. If I wanted to Overnight a package from Jacksonville (north FL) to Miami (south FL), It would be flown to the KY hub, sorted, then flown back down to Miami. Even though Jax and Miami are 350 miles apart the package ends up traveling close to 1,800 miles


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to scrap my plans of upgrading to an x6. There are many cases online of people who have run an x6 on my motherboard at full load overnight ending up burning the VRMs on the motherboard. Apparently this motherboard isnt good at handling x6 because of a 4+1 phase power design. Newer motherboards that were released after x6 employ an 8+2 phase power design. Not worth the risk. I would have loved to upgrade my motherboard too, but I'd rather just wait for bulldozer.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Take a chill pill.  Shipping is screwed up all over the country because of the weather.



Tell me about it.......on top of EVGA being closed all this week so now I have 2 GTX460's sitting in FEDEX's warehouse awaiting delivery for RMA work......and 22K PPD down the drain


----------



## johnspack (Dec 29, 2010)

Learned something today,  you must clean your cpu heatsink at least once every 3 years!!  Turns out mine was plugged with junk,  I'm a smoker,  not good.  My cpu used to idle at full oc at 54c,  it's now sitting at 43c.  I had to use degreaser to clean it,  very strong stuff.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 29, 2010)

Going to set up the folder / download box, that I have been posting pictures of parts for tonight, will take plenty of pictures!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2010)

If anyone could help me OC my processor stably, I would great appreciate it.
 Help me OC my x4 965


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Eggsaver, so free shipping. hence, I'm not complaining. Plus we've had bad, bad weather here.


I never use Eggsaver anymore. Last time I used it, Newegg must have floated it down a river in a basket. Newegg's 3-day UPS is definitely worth the money.


----------



## Pembo210 (Dec 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ...Newegg must have floated it down a river in a basket..


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 30, 2010)

*Two new rigs*

Got my 875K chip today. also ordered the memory for it today. Got a dark night for the heatsink fan. Now I need a good board so I can put it together for another bigadv rig. Trying to get a hold of FITS to see if he still has the gigabyte board for sale plus one of his GTX480's also to put in it. Got a 1000 watt PSU to power it all, plus a GTX460 also to add to it. Should be a fairly good -bigadv rig. Hopefully be producing Points by next week. Got a 655K rig with a GTX470 going online by this weekend also. That should add some more serious PPD for the team.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got my 875K chip today. also ordered the memory for it today. Got a dark night for the heatsink fan. Now I need a good board so I can put it together for another bigadv rig. Trying to get a hold of FITS to see if he still has the gigabyte board for sale plus one of his GTX480's also to put in it. Got a 1000 watt PSU to power it all, plus a GTX460 also to add to it. Should be a fairly good -bigadv rig. Hopefully be producing Points by next week. Got a 655K rig with a GTX470 going online by this weekend also. That should add some more serious PPD for the team.



And my friends think I'm nuts.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Got my 875K chip today. also ordered the memory for it today. Got a dark night for the heatsink fan. Now I need a good board so I can put it together for another bigadv rig. Trying to get a hold of FITS to see if he still has the gigabyte board for sale plus one of his GTX480's also to put in it. Got a 1000 watt PSU to power it all, plus a GTX460 also to add to it. Should be a fairly good -bigadv rig. Hopefully be producing Points by next week. Got a 655K rig with a GTX470 going online by this weekend also. That should add some more serious PPD for the team.



Nice! I should have my i7 up soon also. Won't be doing -bigadv for a while though. I just realised i don't have the skt 1366 mounting hardware for my h50. All i have is amd mounting hardware and socket 775. So all i will be using for a while is my stock i7 heat sink so i wont be doing any OC'ing for a while and wont make the dead lines for -bigadv.

Shitty thing also is i thought i had everything for my build so i thought it was okay to spend some money on the lady. Went on a fun little date, went snowboarding then brought her out for dinner and a movie and had some fun afterwards  But now im broke i have like 3 bucks cause i just filled up with gas tonight 

Anybody know where i can get 1366 mounting hardware for a h50 so when i do manage to get some money i can go ahead and get my h50 working?

Or if somebody has some 1366 mounting hardware their not using i'd greatly appreciate it  I'll send whatever i have for shipping. It wouldn't need to be shipped any way fast or anything. I would just like to do -bigadv which is why i got my i7 in the first place


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> And my friends think I'm nuts.



You are nut's, but your in good company.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Anybody know where i can get 1366 mounting hardware for a h50 so when i do manage to get some money i can go ahead and get my h50 working?
> 
> Or if somebody has some 1366 mounting hardware their not using i'd greatly appreciate it  I'll send whatever i have for shipping. It wouldn't need to be shipped any way fast or anything. I would just like to do -bigadv which is why i got my i7 in the first place



I'm sure if you called up Corsair, they'd send you the bracket. Does the H50 not come with a 1366 mount? I have all the brackets I got with my H50. I could have a look if you'd like. I'm not sure if I'd recognize it though. I'll google and see and let you know.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I'm sure if you called up Corsair, they'd send you the bracket. Does the H50 not come with a 1366 mount? I have all the brackets I got with my H50. I could have a look if you'd like. I'm not sure if I'd recognize it though. I'll google and see and let you know.



Well i got my h50 used and just made sure it came with skt 775 mounting hardware as at the time that's all i needed it for. I didn't think i would be making the switch to i7 anytime soon but i guess i did  The 1366 mounting hardware will look like the 775 stuff but it is a little larger. So your using your h50 with your amd system so the other 2 back plates and circular mounts your not using are the intel hardware. The larger ones are the ones i would need for 1366.


----------



## PhysXerror (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought i was getting my gtx570 today, now im being told its on back order and wont be sent out till atleast 5th Jan. Dam holiday season, great for deals, but a nightmare for stock and shipping


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Well i got my h50 used and just made sure it came with skt 775 mounting hardware as at the time that's all i needed it for. I didn't think i would be making the switch to i7 anytime soon but i guess i did  The 1366 mounting hardware will look like the 775 stuff but it is a little larger. So your using your h50 with your amd system so the other 2 back plates and circular mounts your not using are the intel hardware. The larger ones are the ones i would need for 1366.



Alright, gonna go have a look right now.

Here's what I have:


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.corsair.com/cwch50-brktkit.html


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Alright, gonna go have a look right now.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/pics/IMAG0161.jpg



Their is just 1 circular mount plate? If so mine should work then i just need to change how i have the screws set up. Look's like i will need a different back plate though. Mine just has 1 set of holes which is for 775.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh, so turns out the cooler you sent me, Josh, does have all the tabs I need. So, that means I can set up my folding rig right now. Its 1.30AM and I have to wake up at 7 for work, but I'm still gonna assemble it now...lol.

Oh nevermind, there's a problem with the motherboard. YGPM, Josh.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Ooh, so turns out the cooler you sent me, Josh, does have all the tabs I need. So, that means I can set up my folding rig right now. Its 1.30AM and I have to wake up at 7 for work, but I'm still gonna assemble it now...lol



Wooot! Good get that thing going! 

Oh guys i got a quick question with torrents. I just downloaded bitcomet on my backup rig and im trying to download a few torrents. Every torrent only downloads like 3/4 of the torrent. The avalibility is always at .710 now. I've uninstalled and tried utorrent and bittorrent. Tried different torrent's and rebooted my comp still nothing..

Oh what, a problem with the board? It was working fine when it left my hands. I'll be waiting for the PM.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably the torrents are not seeded well. The client downloads as much as is available. You could probably wait for more seeds/peers to come online later who have the remaining one-fourth and the client will download it then.

I suggest you use utorrent. It has a great WebUI.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Probably the torrents are not seeded well. The client downloads as much as is available. You could probably wait for more seeds/peers to come online later who have the remaining one-fourth and the client will download it then.
> 
> I suggest you use utorrent. It has a great WebUI.



Oh alright cool. Should i just let it download what it has now and leave it and see what happens in the morning?

Ehh look's like it was just a problem with the two torrents i tried actually. Nobody is seeding them anymore and they have a problem getting stuck at 71%.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Oh guys i got a quick question with torrents.



This is the folding forum, so let's keep it on track. Torrents are a touchy subject that TPU tries to avoid.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 30, 2010)

> You are nut's, but your in good company.


We are all a little nuts to be spending all this money on things that is used just for research. Most people spend the money to have a nice powerful computer for gaming, we just spend it so somebody else can use our computer for research....
Funny thing is I get alot of satisfaction just from doing that. Nuts, crazy, which ever I guess I'm all of that.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is the folding forum, so let's keep it on track. Torrents are a touchy subject that TPU tries to avoid.



Oh alright sorry i didn't realize torrents are not liked here.

EDIT: Just checked the tracking on my motherboard and it's out for delivery right now! Should be here in about a hour and half! Expect to see some pics for sure! 

Im not trusting that the ram will be here today though like it should be with the 3-day slect, unless UPS hasn't updated their tracking info. It's going to Des Moines IA which is about 4 hours from me and it hasn't showed up yet there. So hopefully today it get's there then is in sioux falls later tonight and coming to me on friday  Otherwise i still won't be able to use this baby till after the new years


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

should have the AX850 and watercooling sometime next week, im hoping tuesday or wednesday the lates


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys! So i have my mobo in hands  Look's great! So should the whole mounting mechanism be kinda loose? Not like on the 775's that are secure? Mine is loose but then when you put the CPU in and clamp it down everything is tight.

Another quick question, how much force should it take? The little silver arm when clamped down has a slight bend in it from the pressure wanting to force it back up. 

Here's what the arm looks like not in place, as you can see it's perfectly straight.




And here's what it looks like in place. It seem's like their is a ton of force on the arm but maybe it's different with 1366 i don't know.





And now time for some quick sexy shots


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

Great! I have a feeling my PC shut down for some reason. Not being able to VNC in and not seeing any increase in my folding points.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

lookin good josh


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Now just awaiting my RAM and dvd burner from newegg!  Weather is supposed to be terrible here starting tomorrow. Like 5-10 inches ive heard so far so hopefully i get the ram tonight or tomorrow day so i can have something to play with while being stuck in the house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

That would be nice . Lotta people are stuck at home because of the bad weather


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

i cant stop laughing when i hear the amount of snow you guys are getting

atm 90% of denmark is covered in 2meters+ snow

we have a small island with 50000ppl, and they have up to 6meters some places

so 5-10 inches.......pfft


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would be nice . Lotta people are stuck at home because of the bad weather



Sounds good to me  I ain't gonna be doing all that partyin on new year's i've had enough of that over break so far and got dam sick from it. Ill party with my fam at TPU  Who ever is at home for new years we all should get together and play some games to celebrate our great year of folding


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i cant stop laughing when i hear the amount of snow you guys are getting
> 
> atm 90% of denmark is covered in 2meters+ snow
> 
> ...



Well shoot send some our ways! I love snow man, winter months are great for all types of reasons. Drifting in the s10? Yes! Snowmobiling? Yes! Ice fishing? Yes! Snowboarding? Yes! Crazy Overclocks due to cold temperatures? Hells yes!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2010)

You guy's can keep all your Snow, because I'm going camping in Ocala this weekend. Temps should be in the 70's for the high. Good friends and lotsa liquor. I'm only shutting down one rig(5 will be running) this time, so wish me luck that they are still running when I return on Monday PM. Might be on the webs Sat/Sun. 

*Happy New Year in advance to all my F@H brothers!!!*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

have a nice trip


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You guy's can keep all your Snow, because I'm going camping in Ocala this weekend. Temps should be in the 70's for the high. Good friends and lotsa liquor. I'm only shutting down one rig(5 will be running) this time, so wish me luck that they are still running when I return on Monday PM. Might be on the webs Sat/Sun.
> 
> *Happy New Year in advance to all my F@H brothers!!!*



Don't bring your MTB this time 

Edit: And Happy New Year to you too


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Don't bring your MTB this time
> 
> Edit: And Happy New Year to you too



LOL....the MTB trip is in 3 weeks Hopefully I can stay on it this time.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha i must be missing a story about the MTB  Care to share?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 31, 2010)

Yet another folding / download / ftp box












12 TB of storage
GTX 460 for folding
GT 430 for folding

No numbers yet, have to install windows, initialize the RAID, and then set up the FTP, will likely also set up a vent server on it.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking good [H]@RD5TUFF, can't wait for the GT430 data since I have one coming.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

> Looking good [H]@RD5TUFF, can't wait for the GT430 data since I have one coming.


Plus 1 I have one coming also.
I bought the gigabyte version which one did you get Bog.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> I bought the gigabyte version which one did you get Bog.



Same one from Newegg


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 31, 2010)

I ended up with an ASUS 1 GB version for $29 from my local Fry's (after rebate and employee discount, my cousin works there, and for 5 dollars he let me use his discount).


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

we need to share our info when we get ours setup and producing. 
Mine should be here on Monday.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 31, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yet another folding / download / ftp box
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10824.jpg
> 
> ...



OH forgot stats!

CPU: AMD Phenom II 550 (have done 3.8 ghz stable on it)
Mobo: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
GPU 1: ASUS GTX 460 TOP OC 768 mb version
GPU 2: ASUS GT 430 1 Gb OC version
Hard drive set 1: 6 Seagate 2TB LP
Hard drive set 2: 2 Western Digital 2TB Black Edition



TeXBill said:


> we need to share our info when we get ours setup and producing.
> Mine should be here on Monday.



Got home early, have some free time, and am going to try to fire it up right now.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Rig look's great! Id be curious to see what those 430's put of for PPD also.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> OH forgot stats!
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 550 (have done 3.8 ghz stable on it)
> Mobo: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
> ...



tried unlocking that PII?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 31, 2010)

Just fired it up and no post.wtf:

Going to test the PSU, as it's a piece of shit BFG, so it wouldn't surprise me if it did die.



(FIH) The Don said:


> tried unlocking that PII?



The motherboard it was on did not support unlocking (or maybe it did and I didn't see it), so no I haven't, but I believe this one does.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2010)

I added a GTX 470 late tues. and a GTX 460 wednesday night.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Putting together my folding rig as we speak.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good man! Im actually working on getting my rig setup right now too  Ill post some pic's after i get everything set up.

Did you manage to find some bolts that worked since the push pins came out?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Looks good man! Im actually working on getting my rig setup right now too  Ill post some pic's after i get everything set up.
> 
> Did you manage to find some bolts that worked since the push pins came out?



Yeah, I found some that were lying around. They were the tiniest bit too large, but I forced them through. I wasn't too worried as it as only the heatsink.

Update: Processor and HSF in.


----------



## Bow (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Look good! Thats about right where i am! Now to to the vid cards


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats to bogmali, top 100!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Woot! That's awesome bog! Keep it going


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Making this post from my folding rig...woot!






gonna receive another 470 in a few days (TexBill shipped yesterday), and Bow's 8800.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Making this post from my folding rig...woot!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/IMAG0165.jpg
> 
> gonna receive another 470 in a few days (TexBill shipped yesterday), and Bow's 8800.



Nice man! I see you revered the freezer pro. That's how i always ran it too. Also i see you took that extra muskin stick out. Dual channel work much better?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, reversed it coz the other way around it was almost touching the Psu.

Removed the mushkin coz together with the patriots, it wouldn't boot. The patriots and the mushkin work alone though. Might be an incompatibility. Will try some more later, otherwise I'll just get rid of the mushkin.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, reversed it coz the other way around it was almost touching the Psu.
> 
> Removed the mushkin coz together with the patriots, it wouldn't boot. The patriots and the mushkin work alone though. Might be an incompatibility. Will try some more later, otherwise I'll just get rid of the mushkin.



Oh and just to let you know the patriot isn't in dual channel right now. DIMM's 1 and 3 are one channel and 2 and 4 are one channel. Try putting the patriot stuff in 1 and 3 and then the mushkin in DIMM 2. It's worded wrong on the actual board. Check out CPU-Z it's running in single channel right now


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, its running at singl channel. I'll try switching the channels.
Temps are idling at 40 degrees. I won't OC till I get my Eco Coolit.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, its running at singl channel. I'll try switching the channels.
> Temps are idling at 40 degrees. I won't OC till I get my Eco Coolit.



Switch that patriot ram to the third slot put the mushkin in the second slot and let me know if that works


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, that worked. Running all 3Gb now.

If I'm using my GPU only for folding, does it make sense to underclock the memory? Will that allow me to push core clocks higher?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, that worked. Running all 3Gb now.
> 
> If I'm using my GPU only for folding, does it make sense to underclock the memory? Will that allow me to push core clocks higher?



Told ya it would  

Im not forsure on the GPU mem. I don't even touch it when i OC my cards i just OC shaders and core only because i game on them too.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

This si so weird. The processor idles at about 45, but on Prime 95 stress test, does not go beyond 52. I've never seen such a tiny difference between idle and load temperatures. maybe its an Intel thing (?).

Anyways, it seems I have quite some headroom to OC. And even more once I get the Coolit.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> This si so weird. The processor idles at about 45, but on Prime 95 stress test, does not go beyond 52. I've never seen such a tiny difference between idle and load temperatures. maybe its an Intel thing (?).
> 
> Anyways, it seems I have quite some headroom to OC. And even more once I get the Coolit.



The ac freezer 7 isn't that great of a cooler to begin with and you don't have any airflow on that rig


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> The ac freezer 7 isn't that great of a cooler to begin with and you don't have any airflow on that rig



True. Also it seems Prime95 wasn't stressing it enough. Its now touching about 56, folding.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> True. Also it seems Prime95 wasn't stressing it enough. Its now touching about 56, folding.



Folding has always been my stress test. I used to pass IBT at 20 runs but would fail clients due to unstable machine.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

So, I've been folding SMP on the Q6600 for 20min now, and its still at 0%. Is that normal?






And here's HFM screenie:






*EDIT*

Nevermind, it touched 1% finally.

Setup both clients to fold successfully. Q6600 getting about 2.3k. I'm anyways gonna set it up to crunch tomorrow. I'm off for the night.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Good price on a used EVGA GTX 260 (Core 216) - $105
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1570823


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

*i5 rig*

Got the i5 655K rig running. I only put a gts450 in it for now and the chip is running @ stock speeds (3.2GHZ). I have 2 bad GTX460's both of them are Evga cards. The only card I had left was the GTS450. Got 2 480's on the way should be here next week plus a different board so I can overclock this chip and see what it will do. The chip is not running as good as it can be @ the moment. Once the better board gets here it will get stressed then. So far it's not putting out the points that I'm sure it can do. But it will be running a whole lot better once I get a better board and some better cards to put in it.
Here's another one for the TEAM.... Going to be getting the 875K running by the first of the week. I got a hold of Fits and will be picking up a Gigabyte board plus a Gigabyte GTX480 from him. Anybody need a 480 card get a hold of him, he needs to sell some more cards and other parts. Let's try and help him out.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2010)

You get +10 K on a 450 ? What am I doing wrong here other then the obvious (running 860 MHz and in the "second" slot)? Back to topic...it was about time that you added some new hardware for the team effort   Happy New Year TeXBill and good luck with the i655k and the 875K.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

@TEX: Thats one hell of an OC on that 450! 950 / 2000!!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well guys, my ram should have been here today and i could have had the rig up and folding but UPS isn't delivery now today because of the damn weather. Too bad the weather couldn't have waited till tomorrow... I tried calling and picking up the package from sioux falls but they won't allow that for some B/S reason.. 

Hopefully it comes on monday


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

Stock it runs 930, so I didn't touch the volts and went up 20mhz, on the core clocks. I like the gigabyte cards. The gts450 here only cost me $105.99 with free shipping. I've had good luck with the gigabyte cards. Going to get a couple of more of these cards they have dual fans and are quiet even with them running 100% fan speed. I can most likely get 1000mhz with some more volts. Will see when I get my other board and try to get a good OC on the chip.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, temps wise you have lots of headroom, so you should try overvolting.

Just purchased this water cooling kit for my main rig:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

@ xbonez let me know how that kits performs I need to get one for my 1055T and the new 875K setup. Love water cooling keeps my temps down and easy to setup. One suggestion for you is get some non-conductive fluid for your setup. If you ever have a leak it will not short out your parts. That fluid has saved my butt a couple times and is well worth the money in the long run. Frozen CPU has several different brands to choose from. Don't get any of the dyes they are messy and end up clogging up your system over time. Plus they are abrasive so they will cut down the life time of a pump.
Set it up correctly the first time and you will not have much more to do to it except general maint.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2010)

I have one rig down ATM while I switch cases. Trying to free up my CM Stacker 810 so I can use it on the my Quad Opteron setup.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> @ xbonez let me know how that kits performs I need to get one for my 1055T and the new 875K setup. Love water cooling keeps my temps down and easy to setup. One suggestion for you is get some non-conductive fluid for your setup. If you ever have a leak it will not short out your parts. That fluid has saved my butt a couple times and is well worth the money in the long run. Frozen CPU has several different brands to choose from. Don't get any of the dyes they are messy and end up clogging up your system over time. Plus they are abrasive so they will cut down the life time of a pump.
> Set it up correctly the first time and you will not have much more to do to it except general maint.



Got the Feser Blue from FrozenCPU. Its non-conductive. I know I shouldn't have gone for blue (or any color), but couldn't resist 

I'll use it for a while, then switch to distilled water.

Woot! my 470 is out for delivery right now. Unless USPS massively screws up, it should be in and chugging on my folding rig by today. Thats another 15k PPD.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

> I'll use it for a while, then switch to distilled water.


I wouldn't use distilled water it's conductive and if you get just a drip it will short out some expensive parts. I use the Feser Aqua Ultra Pure or PC Pure water only it's clear and non-conductive. Best stuff I've ever used. Doesn't have any abrasives in it and it cools great.
Think about it before you fill your system up with something that you have to replace later. It's a pain to have to drain and refill your system again. Plus with the messy dyes its also a pain to get all of it flushed out of your system. I know I've been dealing with water cooling for several years now. Just fill it and forget about it.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

Got it up to the 1000mhz mark. This card is almost a good of an overclocker as my GTX460 Hawks cards are. Seems stable so far. set the cpu to 3.8GHZ so far. I need to get a better board so I can go higher on the chip clock speeds.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez! Let us know if you get that 470 today. Also are you moving the h50 to your folding rig now that you bought that rasa kit?

Think i could possibly trade you my 775 backplate for your 1366 backplate if your putting the h50 in your folding system? It will work for both of us and then i can get doing -bigadv which is way more points for TPU


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Yup, got the 470 today and its folding already.

The backplate I have with my H50 reads 1366/1156/775. It seems its the same bracket for all intel sockets, just different screw holes. Didn't you get a similar bracket? If not, I don't mind trading as long as you have a bracket that fits my s775.






Poor quality pic coz I had VNC'ed in.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 31, 2010)

Inventory of folding rigs @ the moment. Will be adding another -bigadv rig next week if I can get all of the parts together for it.
Three of my folding rigs I have at my house and the PPD they are doing at the moment.
The 1055T has been putting up some good numbers lately.   It's OC to 3.8GHZ and will go to 4.2GHZ but it runs to hot on just air. The i7 870 is really doing good now even with 2 cards folding with it. Last but not the least is the i7 960 OC to 4.2GHZ with 3 fermi's on it. 
I have 3 more not so good rigs, well 2 of them are not so good. The i7 860 is doing almost as good as the i7 870 is. Plus 2 imacs that are both shutdown now till I go back to work. The i7 860 @ work has a GTX 460 hawks in it and it puts out about 32,000 PPD (that is just a guess off the top of my head)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yup, got the 470 today and its folding already.
> 
> The backplate I have with my H50 reads 1366/1156/775. It seems its the same bracket for all intel sockets, just different screw holes. Didn't you get a similar bracket? If not, I don't mind trading as long as you have a bracket that fits my s775.



Nah mine didn't come with the original corsiar bracket. It's a cooler master 775 back plate. I used it on your exact setup with my h50 and it worked fine. But it only has the mounting wholes for the skt 775. I bought it used so that's why i didn't get the original corsair stuff. It did come with all the AMD mounting hardware though.



TeXBill said:


> Inventory of folding rigs @ the moment. Will be adding another -bigadv rig next week if I can get all of the parts together for it.
> Three of my folding rigs I have at my house and the PPD they are doing at the moment.
> The 1055T has been putting up some good numbers lately.   It's OC to 3.8GHZ and will go to 4.2GHZ but it runs to hot on just air. The i7 870 is really doing good now even with 2 cards folding with it. Last but not the least is the i7 960 OC to 4.2GHZ with 3 fermi's on it.
> I have 3 more not so good rigs, well 2 of them are not so good. The i7 860 is doing almost as good as the i7 870 is. Plus 2 imacs that are both shutdown now till I go back to work. The i7 860 @ work has a GTX 460 hawks in it and it puts out about 32,000 PPD (that is just a guess off the top of my head)



Look's good man! Is that 870 doing -bigadv or smp? My 920 doing -bigadv should get around 30k PPD with 2 smp clients too right? I want a 40k+PPD rig 

After i get my rig setup i plan to upgrade my gpu's. But upgrading my gpu's will come along with a new PSU. So most likely a new PSU, then gpu's. Kinda need a monitor though first because i changed my setup and i really don't have it setup right now for any monitor for the main rig.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> Look's good man! Is that 870 doing -bigadv or smp? My 920 doing -bigadv should get around 30k PPD with 2 smp clients too right? I want a 40k+PPD rig


The 870 is doing bigadv, the only ones not doing bigadv are the 1055T and my i7 960. The 960 use to do bigadv but for some reason I cannot get it to do bigadv again. So it just regular SMP till I get it figured out. The whole setup is netting me around 50,000 PPD so I'm not in any big hurry to figure it out yet.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> The 870 is doing bigadv, the only ones not doing bigadv are the 1055T and my i7 960. The 960 use to do bigadv but for some reason I cannot get it to do bigadv again. So it just regular SMP till I get it figured out. The whole setup is netting me around 50,000 PPD so I'm not in any big hurry to figure it out yet.



Why does it show your only getting 13k out of the CPU doing -bigadv? Cause your running two gpu3 clients?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> Why does it show your only getting 13k out of the CPU doing -bigadv? Cause your running two gpu3 clients?


your talking about my 960 and it's just doing regular SMP now not bigadv
The 870 is doing about 30,000 PPD with bigadv and the 860 is about the same but i dont have a pic of it up there. The pics are my 960, 1055T, and 870 only.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ohh alright i thought u said it went 1055t, 870 then 960


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Nah mine didn't come with the original corsiar bracket. It's a cooler master 775 back plate. I used it on your exact setup with my h50 and it worked fine. But it only has the mounting wholes for the skt 775. I bought it used so that's why i didn't get the original corsair stuff. It did come with all the AMD mounting hardware though.



Cool, ok. I can ship it out monday, then.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Cool, ok. I can ship it out monday, then.



Cool thanks man! Shoot me a PM with your shipping address and ill get the bracket shipped out monday for you as well  First class USPS should arrive pretty quickly.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Cool thanks man! Shoot me a PM with your shipping address and ill get the bracket shipped out monday for you as well  First class USPS should arrive pretty quickly.



Will do.

Got a pretty sweet, stable OC on my 470 w/ the Zalman VF3000f. Getting over 16k PPD.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks awesome man! When i upgrade my cards i plan to get two gtx 470s. They fold great and are decent gaming wise. Id say 1 gtx 470 will smoke my gts's in SLI and then i can add another 470 later. 

Post a pic up with your folding rig complete


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

Will do shortly in the 'Your PC ATM' thread.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Will do shortly in the 'Your PC ATM' thread.



Okay cool, ill be lookin for it  I could probably do a quick little update with my rig how it is right now too awaiting it's ram 

Do you still have my shipping address for that backplate? I still haven't received your PM


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to go as far as I can.  I'm on a fixed income.  I need to get a psu for my folding rig.  I can't use my main rig for folding 24/7.  I'll have to back off once I get my 2nd 285.  My 260s and 9800gtx are for my folding rigs.  I really need help to get a psu for the folding rig.  I need a quad core cpu,  so all my funds will be going towards that.  Can anyone help me with a psu for a 24/7 folding rig?  Happy New Years!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I'm going to go as far as I can.  I'm on a fixed income.  I need to get a psu for my folding rig.  I can't use my main rig for folding 24/7.  I'll have to back off once I get my 2nd 285.  My 260s and 9800gtx are for my folding rigs.  I really need help to get a psu for the folding rig.  I need a quad core cpu,  so all my funds will be going towards that.  Can anyone help me with a psu for a 24/7 folding rig?  Happy New Years!



Somebody around here had a Cooler master 600w for the price of shipping. I'll look and see if i can find the dude for ya. 

Happy new years to you and all as well!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I'm going to go as far as I can.  I'm on a fixed income.  I need to get a psu for my folding rig.  I can't use my main rig for folding 24/7.  I'll have to back off once I get my 2nd 285.  My 260s and 9800gtx are for my folding rigs.  I really need help to get a psu for the folding rig.  I need a quad core cpu,  so all my funds will be going towards that.  Can anyone help me with a psu for a 24/7 folding rig?  Happy New Years!





Bow said:


> I still have a PSU up for grabs.




There ya go, shoot Bow a PM and hopefully he can hook you up


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2011)

I already did,  think the shipping to Canada scares him.  Too bad,  it's actually quite easy and cheap when you know how.  I really want this folding rig up,  I've scrounged hard for months,  and finally have folding cards to go,  and I think my rig is still up to it...  2 260s folding 24/7 would be so sweet!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

josh154 said:


> do you still have my shipping address for that backplate? I still haven't received your pm



ygpm


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I already did,  think the shipping to Canada scares him.  Too bad,  it's actually quite easy and cheap when you know how.  I really want this folding rig up,  I've scrounged hard for months,  and finally have folding cards to go,  and I think my rig is still up to it...  2 260s folding 24/7 would be so sweet!



Well it can't be hard to come up with a little more money. I paid like $40 bucks shipped for my ModXStream Pro 500w and it was brand new when i got it. Just look for some good deals man. I always seem to find good deals on stuff but im usually patient. Upgrading to my i7 i wasn't very patient though but i still got some great deals.

Paid
-$207 for my i7 920
-$80 shipped for ASRock extreme X58
-$65 shipped for 6gb g.skill ddr3 1600mhz

So i paid $352 for my i7 build and sold my skt 775 stuff for $215. So i pretty much paid $137 for twice the cores and like 8x the ppd. Not too bad i don't think  I'm pretty positive i could have found better deals on my chip but oh well. 

Just watch for some deals and do whatever you can to score some side cash for it 


xbonez said:


> ygpm



Got it


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

Quick question: why the spikes in GPU 0 usage (GPU1 in afterburner) in my folding rig?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry,  but only have $500 a month to live on,  that's my reality.  And right now,  every penny for the next 3-4 months is tied up.  I really would like to fold my cards though.....and I need a psu that could actually safely run 2 260s.  Wouldnt touch a modx 500 for that...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Bow, how about you post how much the shipping will cost and let the team pick it up for you?  I've got $5 for you.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll put in 10.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Guys, I have a problem in my folding rig I need to troubleshoot ASAP.

This is the PSU I'm using: http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/silencer-750-quad-crossfire.html

Its running a Q6600 and two 470s. Everything @ stock.

As soon as I start folding on even one 470 (i.e. one GPU @ full load), a distinct whining noise starts coming from the PSU? Is the PSU getting overloaded, and if so, why is a Q6600 and a single 470 at stock overloading a 750W PSU?

Or is it a faulty PSU?

If problem is in PSU, should I get this:
Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W Continuous@...

or should I shell out 30-40 more bucks and just get this?
CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-950TX 950W ATX12V v2.3/EPS...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2011)

this SILVERSTONE OP1000-E 1000W ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12V S...

maybe?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

> Quick question: why the spikes in GPU 0 usage (GPU1 in afterburner) in my folding rig?


The spikes are usually because the card is doing something else. Open the tracker and leave it open don't touch anything and just see ( couple of mins ) if the spikes are still there.



> a distinct whining noise starts coming from the PSU?


That noise is usually because of a bad cap on the PSU. Try a different PSU and see if it quits. 
I just noticed you are using the PC power&cooling 750 watt PSU which is a good brand. What you are using it with is borderline pushing it to it's limits. I would defiantly get a bigger PSU any of the one's you have links to are ok. I would pick the Corsair one myself. The Rosewill I've heard some horror stories about them failing. The Silverstone that the Don suggested is a good one also. Try to get at least a 850watt or bigger and you should be ok.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 1, 2011)

*655k &gts450*



> Let's see what that 450 get's for PPD!


Josh154 here's what the 450 average is in PPD and the 655K is no slouch either, it's not pumping out a bunch of PPD but it's not bad for a dual core running @ 3.8GHZ. When I get a better board and jump the OC up to 4.5GHZ or higher the points will increase also.
The 655K is by no means a 30,00 PPD chip, but it will hold it's own with a good board and plenty of PciE slots I can turn the setup into a 40,000 or more PPD machine easily.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'm gonna go ahead and order the silverstone 1kW PSU and get rid of this. I anyways intended to add a 460 soon in addition to two 470s and this PSU would never have cut it.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2011)

I've also heard it could be vibrating coils. Some coils vibrate at very high frequencies under load...

Don't get the OP. If you're gonna buy Silverstone, you want to get a Strider. The OP and DA (Olympus and Decathlon, with Decathlon being better) are the lower end models.

SILVERSTONE ST1000-P 1000W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V ...


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2011)

hat said:


> I've also heard it could be vibrating coils. Some coils vibrate at very high frequencies under load...
> 
> Don't get the OP. If you're gonna buy Silverstone, you want to get a Strider. The OP and DA (Olympus and Decathlon, with Decathlon being better) are the lower end models.
> 
> SILVERSTONE ST1000-P 1000W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V ...



So, the the whining doesn't mean its a faulty PSU, right? Just that I'm running it at too much load? If its not faulty, I'd like to sell it.

I'll go for the PSU you posted. Since I run it on a open bench, a modular PSU will really cut down on the clutter of wires.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be an indicator, but just because you get electrical whining doesn't mean your PSU is bad.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

> It could be an indicator, but just because you get electrical whining doesn't mean your PSU is bad.


True, I've had one do that once and it was a coil and the varnish on it had cracked, some guy I know from geek squad came over and showed me how to put some more on it and it did quit whining. But it did end up dieing about 6 months later.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 2, 2011)

OMG that silverstone is beautiful!  It kicks my 850 striders butt...
Edit:  and yes,  get the silverstone strider,  it kicks corsair butt all the way to hell and back.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Josh154 here's what the 450 average is in PPD and the 655K is no slouch either, it's not pumping out a bunch of PPD but it's not bad for a dual core running @ 3.8GHZ. When I get a better board and jump the OC up to 4.5GHZ or higher the points will increase also.
> The 655K is by no means a 30,00 PPD chip, but it will hold it's own with a good board and plenty of PciE slots I can turn the setup into a 40,000 or more PPD machine easily.



Chip looks great man! Its putting out more PPD than my q6600 ever did. Im just awaiting patiently for my ddr3 then ill have a 30k chip


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like I've lost power at home due to thunderstorms and the rig's are not set to re-start on their own. I'm 300 miles away and won't be home until Monday night. Carry on without me boys!



EDIT: Just had an update, but it may have been a stray -bigadv WU.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Awww....that sucks. You should set them (from BIOS) to start up on power.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

> Looks like I've lost power at home due to thunderstorms and the rig's are not set to re-start on their own. I'm 300 miles away and won't be home until Monday night. Carry on without me boys!


We can handle it Buck, just not the same without your points being up there with ours. Have fun and hurry back.

Edit: Buck you got something putting out points. last update you got about 69,824, something is still working.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Btw, in continuation to my PSU query:

If it helps narrow down my issue. The whining noise becomes louder if i start folding on both 470s than if folding on a single 470. Seems like a load issue?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm running my folding rig now. I thought I'll give the PSU another shot to see if it shuts down or what. Its been running for a few hours now, and it seems the whining noise stopped after a while. Oh well, I already ordered the Silverstone and its too late to cancel. I would anyways have needed it sooner or later.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I'm running my folding rig now. I thought I'll give the PSU another shot to see if it shuts down or what. Its been running for a few hours now, and it seems the whining noise stopped after a while. Oh well, I already ordered the Silverstone and its too late to cancel. I would anyways have needed it sooner or later.



Let me know if that psu keeps acting up or not. Im gonna need a psu if I plan to go 470 sli. Id rather sell the 8800gts's add some cash and get a 470 then add another later with a new psu


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

@Josh: Its been running fine for a good 6 hours now with the Q6600 and both 470s mildly OC'ed without any noise. Seems fine. I've already put up sale threads for it for 70, shipped. 10 bucks off for you.

Btw, what PPD did you get when you folded on the Q6600?

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

WOOT! IN THE TOP 100 FOR TPU!


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2011)

Some time ago, my uncle bought a 9600GT from Staples because it was on sale and it looked like a good deal to him... I think he said he paid $50 for it. After getting Bow's 9600GT and seeing how cool they run and how low power they seem to be, I asked him if he would let it go for $30... family price and all. If it pans out I should have another ~3500PPD under my belt.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Why not put in a few more bucks and get a 450. You'll get a lot more I assume


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2011)

A few more bucks? That's a matter of like $100 more... I don't want to be throwing around that kind of money.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Edit: Buck you got something putting out points. last update you got about 69,824, something is still working.


Hopefully I was wrong(in this case, i like being wrong) ). Looks like the rigs are still producing. I'll know tonight if I dump a -bigadv or two.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

hat said:


> A few more bucks? That's a matter of like $100 more... I don't want to be throwing around that kind of money.



You should he able to puck up a used 450 for 70ish or less considering brand new 460s sell for 120.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah... I don't know if I want to do that. The GTS450 has no place in my farm anyway... not in my main rig, it's less powerful than the GTX260 (and no power supply other than the one it currently has can power it), and would probably be too hard on my server's power supply, considering it would have 2 cards folding 24/7 and the CPU crunching along with them... and the 2nd PCI-E connector is chained off the first one like molex (something I've never seen before, heh) so I only want to add a low power card in there... like my uncle's 9600GT...


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

This is what a GTS450 can do for you, a GTX260 will not produce these kind of PPD. It only takes one 6pin plug to power the GTS450.
It does all of this while staying a cool 47C.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> This is what a GTS450 can do for you, a GTX260 will not produce these kind of PPD. It only takes one 6pin plug to power the GTS450.
> It does all of this while staying a cool 47C.



Agreed. The GTS450 will produce 9400+ppd as the only card. When I threw in a GTX460 in the same rig, the GTS450 dropped to 7900 ppd and was/is not CPU bound. I will soon rearrange GPU's and the GTS450 will be solo gain.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2011)

You can fold on your cpu at the same time as GPU correct by downloading both programs? I'm putting my GTX 570 to work.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes you can. InsteAD of downloading individual clients for each, just get fah gpu tracker. It'll handle all the clients you need and make life easier for you.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2011)

Also I don't have a SLI board but I do have a extra 8500 gt and a extra crossfire slot in my board. If I add the 8800gt as a physx card can it fold at the same times as my gtx 570 in the main GPU slot.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes you can but you need what is called a dummy plug, this is to fake your card into thinking it has a monitor hooked up to it.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Dunno...it might be a FAh GPU tracker thing, or latest Nvidia drivers,  but on my folding rig I can fold on both 470s without having any monitor connected.

My folding rig on an open bench running a Q6600 and two 470s.






Will be switching the cooler for an H50 from my main rig soon, as I'm going custom water cooling on that.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2011)

It is possible to fold on two cards without monitor and dummy plug, with XP. I'm not to sure it's possible on Vista/Win7. Never tried it myself so I could be wrong informed.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm doing it on Win 7 x64 Ultimate. Lately, I have my monitor plugged in to one of the cards, but the input on my monitor is set to my main rig. But I have folded on it with no monitor at all too.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> It is possible to fold on two cards without monitor and dummy plug, with XP. I'm not to sure it's possible on Vista/Win7. Never tried it myself so I could be wrong informed.



Only in XP, you'll need dummy plugs for Vista and 7


----------



## msgclb (Jan 2, 2011)

I have three rigs folding multi Fermi cards without a dummy plug.

(2) GTX 460 running Vista 64-bit
(1) GTX 470, (1) GTX 465 running Windows 7 64-bit
(2) GTS 450 running Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

> I have three rigs folding multi Fermi cards without a dummy plug.


That's weird I can't seem to get mine folding without using the dummy plug in Win7 Pro 64bit.
Now in XP I could do it with no problems. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> That's weird I can't seem to get mine folding without using the dummy plug in Win7 Pro 64bit.
> Now in XP I could do it with no problems. Is there something I'm missing?



Maybe it's because I'm using the Home Premium version.

In reality I don't know the answer. The first time I tried it I just gave it the old college try and it worked without the dummy plug. 
Now I find out that I'm weird!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

> Now I find out that I'm weird!


Now that's weird I always thought I was the weird one...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 2, 2011)

So it seems my Gigabyte 870A-USD3 is DOA:shadedshu, but it's my fault for being under the delusion Gigabyte was capable of anything else, out of the 5 mobo's I have bought from them all but 1 has been DOA, and the one that wasn't had a defective CMOS.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So it seems my Gigabyte 870A-USD3 is DOA:shadedshu, but it's my fault for being under the delusion Gigabyte was capable of anything else, out of the 5 mobo's I have bought from them all but 1 has been DOA, and the one that wasn't had a defective CMOS.



You've had some bad luck for sure.  I've had 3 Gigabyte motherboards, and they've all been rock solid.  I did go through 3 ASUS P5 Pro M/B's before I gave up and got a gigabyte.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

> So it seems my Gigabyte 870A-USD3 is DOA


Bad luck for sure I have several Gigabytes and none of them have went bad or received them DOA.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys, i managed to find something today. I found my original corsair intel backplate! Im gonna go ahead and mount my h50 today on the i7 and get that thing all ready! 

Now if my RAM come's tomorrow which it should, i should be able to get the rig running and working on a 4ghz overclock on my 920.

I am going to need some help overclocking the 920 though. I've only oc'ed on 775 and am3 and from what i have seen 1366 has so many options out there i don't even know what to change!

xbones, no need to ship out that backplate anymore since i found mine  Thanks anyways though!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, I love the Zalman VF3000f on my EVGA 470.

OC'ed, and completely stable, it beats the EVGA 480 (@ stock) I had in 3D mark vantage by a good 600 or so points.






And runs super cool too. Idles in the early 30s, and folding cannot push it beyond 60.






My other 470s w/stock cooler run on load at early to mid 70s. The 480 ran at mid 80s on load, leaving me with no headroom to OC.

I do have it flashed w/ a custom BIOS which allows me to push more voltage than what nVidia allows (1087mV). Going by temps, I have more headroom to OC, but at 900Mhz core, the display just vanishes the instant I hit Apply, even under no load at all.

This is my EVGA GTX 480 @ stock:






I'm gonna try pushing the clocks on my 470 some more. *Any harm in pushing more voltage if temperatures are well below the threshold?*


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 2, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> You've had some bad luck for sure.  I've had 3 Gigabyte motherboards, and they've all been rock solid.  I did go through 3 ASUS P5 Pro M/B's before I gave up and got a gigabyte.





TeXBill said:


> Bad luck for sure I have several Gigabytes and none of them have went bad or received them DOA.



I also have a few Gigabyte motherboards, the problem is it seems Gigabyte's QC involves a blind monkey, as I have to RMA a board at least once to get it to work. Their great boards, I'm just not sure they are worth the 10-20 dollars extra in RMA costs.wtf:



xbonez said:


> Man, I love the Zalman VF3000f on my EVGA 470.
> 
> OC'ed, and completely stable, it beats the EVGA 480 (@ stock) I had in 3D mark vantage by a good 600 or so points.
> 
> ...



I run voltage @ 1.057 or 1057 in afterburner, and have been for over 2 months now and have hit 910 mhz core.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

At 875 Core, its Furmark stable, but crashes during the second graphics test in 3D Mark vantage and occasionally fails WUs.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So it seems my Gigabyte 870A-USD3 is DOA:shadedshu, but it's my fault for being under the delusion Gigabyte was capable of anything else, out of the 5 mobo's I have bought from them all but 1 has been DOA, and the one that wasn't had a defective CMOS.



Yeah I also think it's bad luck on your part

I have the following Gigabyte boards and I've never had any problems for as long as I've owned them:

X58A-UD3R
X58-UD5
X58-UDXtreme
P55-UD5
P55-UD4P
H55M-S2H


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 2, 2011)

@bonez its not stable if it fails WU's. You can go as high as you want on volts but if the temps starting going up, i would not go any higher on the core clocks. Shaders is what makes the difference in folding.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> @bonez its not stable if it fails WU's. You can go as high as you want on volts but if the temps starting going up, i would not go any higher on the core clocks. Shaders is what makes the difference in folding.



Yeah, which is why i don't keep it at that. 850 is the most it goes being completely stable.

Since this EVGA 470 is in my main rig, it is used for gaming too, so I need to pull my memory along with core. In my folding rig running the two ASUS 470s, I'll underclock my memory and push core as much as it goes once I get my new PSU.

Currently, at stock it gives me about 13.5k PPD each. My aim is to get 15k.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

My GTS450 runs 1000/2000/2000 and gives me 10,500 PPD. I'm going to pick up some more of them. Those clocks are not bad for a $105.00 dollar card that uses 1-6 pin connector and only runs 47C temps. I can get 2 of them and run circles around the 470 and use less watts and run's cooler. Plus they are a lot cheaper. My gaming rig I will keep the 2 gigabyte 480's that are watercooled. The clocks on them are 850/1700/1848 and run 44C. Those will net about 15,000 PPD each or more depending on the WU it gets. The good PPD are the bigadv rigs if you can afford to buy the chips then they will give you consistently more PPD than the fermi's will. Something to think about the fermi's cards are nice, but the -bigadv WU's are where the points are. It's nice getting a 60K or more update on your points. It puts a big smile on your face to see those points under your folding name..


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

If I sell my folding rig (both 470s, Q6600 and motherboard), I can get about 500 bucks, which should be enough to set up a bigadv rig. But, I'll keep this rig for now.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

I understand and it's a good rig. I was just stating facts that I've figured out. I use to try and buy every fermi card I could when I was really getting into folding. Then I started noticing that the cards were not producing the points i was wanting to get as much as the bigadv rigs were. So now I'm changing my strategy and spending more on bigadv rigs and less on the cards. You still have to get the cards to fill in the spots that the bigadv rigs don't produce. Try to save your money and get the bigadv chips instead when you can.

Just my opinion and I'm not saying your doing a bad thing. It's nice to be helping the team. We all appreciate it. Just change your strategy a little and the points will be better in the long run.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 3, 2011)

Every once and a while I toss around the idea of ditching GPU Folding and moving to a dedicated i7 for folding and one for WCG. Tough call though, ups and downs for each setup (power savings vs entry cost for example). Right now I don't have a reason to have 2 rigs so I stick with one 'all in wonder box' for both DC efforts.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2011)

If your building from scratch, -bigadv is the way to go. If you already have GPU's, it's best to stay with them or sell to finance a -bigadv rig. We have been fortunate that Stanford has been furnishing productive work units lately. It kinda makes me want to build -bigadv rig #5......


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> If your building from scratch, -bigadv is the way to go. If you already have GPU's, it's best to stay with them or sell to finance a -bigadv rig. We have been fortunate that Stanford has been furnishing productive work units lately. It kinda makes me want to build -bigadv rig #5


 5 is in the works for me Buck, I'm thinking about selling my 1055T rig and going with another bigadv rig to replace that one also.
The 1055T puts out about half what a bigadv rig would so it's a hard decision to make right now.



> Every once and a while I toss around the idea of ditching GPU Folding and moving to a dedicated i7 for folding


Dub I remember the days when we would trade blows back and forth, made it fun to wait and see what the next update would bring us.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been tempted to hit the buy button on this motherboard and then just hope I can afford an 2600K when it's released. So far I've put the decision off for another hour.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> I've been tempted to hit the buy button on this motherboard and then just hope I can afford an 2600K when it's released. So far I've put the decision off for another hour


 Dam msgclb that would be a PPD monster I bet. I was going to go that route but changed my mind and picked up a 875K and a Gigabyte ud4 board combo for $340.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Dam msgclb that would be a PPD monster I bet. I was going to go that route but changed my mind and picked up a 875K and a Gigabyte ud4 board combo for $340.



Where did you get the combo and is it still available?
Right now my problem is I don't know what the 2600K will cost.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

How much would a decent motherboard for an i7 chip cost that allows me to OC?

If I sell my processor/mobo/ram/cooler combo + one 470, I can get somewhere between 350-400 bucks. The chip would cost me about $250. That leaves me with around $200.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Where did you get the combo and is it still available?


 got the combo deal on ebay the chip was new but the board is 2 months old. He only had one of them. Sorry.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> How much would a decent motherboard for an i7 chip cost that allows me to OC?s


i7 900 cost a couple of hundred bucs i7 800 series run about 150 and up (motherboards)
If you look hard enough i was finding 860's used for 160.00 and up (chips)


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Right now my problem is I don't know what the 2600K will cost.


 2600K chips I was finding for around $400.00 to over $500.00 just for the dam chip.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

how does this chip look?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1573362


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> how does this chip look?


Ok but he says he doesn't guarantee the OC on it. 
The cheaper route now is a i7-860 or 870 chip and just get it to 3.8GHZ and it will be a good bigadv rig.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

hmm...3.8? Is that assuming i run under air? What if I run it under a custom water cooling loop?

And what kind of PPD are we talking about? And power consumption compared to a 470?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> hmm...3.8? Is that assuming i run under air? What if I run it under a custom water cooling loop?


 Depends my i7 960 is under water and it runs 4.2GHZ with just a small bump in volts for points I would say around 30K or a little more.
My i7 870 now is on air 4.0ghz runs around 53C and puts out about 30K in points. Thats with the it sitting by the window and having it open on cold nights and run the window ac on days it gets above 78F
Buck can comment on this better than me he has more bigadv rigs and most of his are on air.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm tempted to get the 920 link I posted. I'm sur no one would guarantee an OC. And everyone seems to say that batch is knon for OC'ing well. What say?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

Buck what are the new chips going to be like in points for folding I haven't read to much about them yet? Any idea what points we can expect from them?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> I'm tempted to get the 920 link I posted. I'm sur no one would guarantee an OC. And everyone seems to say that batch is knon for OC'ing well. What say?


I say it's your money spend it like you want to. I know triple channel memory is more the motherboards will cost more. The cheaper and just as good route to go is the 800's chips I think. I spent less on mine than I would have if I bought a i7 900's series chip and board with memory.

Here's a new i7 800 chip now on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230557749531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Plus the 800's are 95watt the 900's are 125 or 130watt not sure which (130watt)


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

crap here is another combo deal maybe not that great of a motherboard but just keep looking like I did and you will find a good one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Buy-Intel-Core-...-45-/260711319062?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cb39b0616



Damm good deal  http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-i7-9...ENE-/380301974995?pt=CPUs&hash=item588bc39dd3



And another good deal   http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-i7-920-EVGA-X58-Thermaltake-/170585521101?pt=CPUs&hash=item27b7b07bcd
This is a steal here good chip and nice motherboard 3 PciE slots with a good heatsink and fan


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks like a great deal except for the motherboard. if it was a good one, I'd ahve got it.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

Damm I might have to sell my 1055T setup keep my memory and buy that last deal thats a good deal for $350.00 dollars.
That Evga X58 is a good motherboard I think. my opinion, some people dont like them.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Damm I might have to sell my 1055T setup keep my memory and buy that last deal thats a good deal for $350.00 dollars.
> That Evga X58 is a good motherboard I think. my opinion, some people dont like them.



You going for it? If not, I'll take it.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> You going for it? If not, I'll take it.


 if you buy my 1055T, ($225.00 for board and chip) then i will buy that deal..
Go for it if you want it. I would but i just bought one now i need to sell my 1055T before I get something else. 
My MSI board 890FXA-GD70 and 1055T for $225.00 not a bad deal.

L8tr got to go take a shower and get ready to go get my stitches out in the morning. Let me know how it goes xbonez goodluck


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would check here before you buy from Ebay.

http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> I would check here before you buy from Ebay.


This is a combo deal bro. it has everything you need to go with a bigadv machine. That's why we were looking at ebay. The chip alone is half the price of the deal if not more. I agree Ebay is not the best of places to buy things from but sometimes you get some good deals on there if you look hard enough and check out the person you are buying it from.

Edit: I got you in my sights now hertz9753 watch your back.
Just a friendly pun taken....


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Let me know how it goes xbonez goodluck



Bought. lets see how it is. I know have a 470, and a Q6600+mobo+RAM combo to sell.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> i7 900 cost a couple of hundred bucs i7 800 series run about 150 and up (motherboards)
> If you look hard enough i was finding 860's used for 160.00 and up (chips)



When i was looking, 920's went at the same price that 860's and 870's went for so i just grabbed the 920.



xbonez said:


> Bought. lets see how it is. I know have a 470, and a Q6600+mobo+RAM combo to sell.



Awesome bro! Look's like we both made the same decision to ditch the q6600 and go -bigadv  Sucks for me though because we both have 920's and you have two 470's and a phenom II quad!

It won't be long and you will be passing me!  Look's like i need to start on -bigadv rig #2 or add some 470's to my setup. 

I really want your evga board! I'll give ya cash on top of my asrock sometime in the future once i get enough cash for your evga  I plan to get a evga board in the future anyways. My rig is used for folding and gaming and the evga boards look sick at lan's


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm selling a 470 in case you interested


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I'm selling a 470 in case you interested



Hmm im guessing you need cash since you bought that i7 setup. I could try and sell some stuff. I have two evga 8800gts's i could probably sell on ebay for a decent amount. I was also just cleanin out under my bed and found my logitech z-313's! They have been sitting in the retail box ever since i got my receiver and new setup. I don't have many spare parts i could sell but i have those delta fan's i could probably sell for a decent price on ebay. If i could get 30 for the fan's 30-40 for the z313's and $120 for my 8800gts's i could have probably 180-190 for a 470.

Would my PSU run a 470 on a -bigadv fine? Just 1 470 for now on this PSU.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

The 470, on stock at full load, has  TDP of 215W. I'm not sure how much the rest of your system pulls.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Bought. lets see how it is. I know have a 470, and a Q6600+mobo+RAM combo to sell.


You bought that combo deal, crap I get a commission off of that. Say 20%.I did all of the hard work like trolling ebay for it...   
Good deal Bro, way to go I hope it works out for you. Keep me informed as to how it works and any other details about it. If you don't like the board sell it and grab a different one instead. 
My IMO that is a sweet board you got tri-SLI already on it. Now get you some good memory and your setup will be complete. 
I was going to see about selling my AMD rig setup also and grabbing that one. O well you snooze and you lose. LOL


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> When i was looking, 920's went at the same price that 860's and 870's went for so i just grabbed the 920.


Yep but in the long run you will pay more for a 920 it uses more watts, 130watt compared to 95watt for the i7 870. Plus the cost of triple channel memory over dual channel memory. So it does cost more for the i7 920 setup than it does for a i7 870 setup. It's just whichever one you want to buy. If you are watching your Elect. bill then grab an i7 870 if not then go with the 920 setup. Either way Xbonez scored big. I'm sure he will be happy about what he bought.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Yep but in the long run you will pay more for a 920 it uses more watts, 130watt compared to 95watt for the i7 870. Plus the cost of triple channel memory over dual channel memory. So it does cost more for the i7 920 setup than it does for a i7 870 setup. It's just whichever one you want to buy. If you are watching your Elect. bill then grab an i7 870 if not then go with the 920 setup. Either way Xbonez scored big. I'm sure he will be happy about what he bought.



I don't need to worry about electricity  I'm still living with my parents and my rig actually heat's up the basement and we don't have to use a electric heater anymore so my parents don't care 

I went 1366 just for the ability to upgrade to a 970 in the future if needed. 12 core's would be amazing 

He definitely scored big on that! That's pretty much getting a evga 3x sli board for $150 bucks  I was looking at getting the 2x sli with a third pci slot for my build and their like $210 bucks on the egg. I eventually plan to get a new board. I just grabbed the ASRock cause it was cheap and i wanted to finish my build 

Just checked the tracking info on my RAM and here's the status  The UPS driver need's to put his ass in high gear i want that ram!

Tracking number 	1ZX799331240435136
Ship date 	12/28/2010 23:24:36
Estimated delivery 	01/03/2011

Destination 	HARTFORD, SD, US
Service type 	3 DAY SELECT
Weight 	2.20 LBS
Status 	In Transit
Date/Time 	Activity 	Location 	Details
01/03/2011 05:42:00 	OUT FOR DELIVERY_ 	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US 	
12/31/2010 10:34:00 	EMERGENCY CONDITIONS BEYOND UPS' CONTROL[X] 	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US 	
12/31/2010 07:51:00 	DESTINATION SCAN 	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US 	
12/31/2010 07:00:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US 	
12/31/2010 06:45:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN 	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US 	
12/31/2010 05:09:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	SIOUX FALLS, SD, US 	
12/31/2010 04:16:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN 	LOUISVILLE, KY, US 	
12/31/2010 01:06:00 	LOCATION SCAN 	LOUISVILLE, KY, US 	
12/31/2010 00:48:00 	UNLOAD SCAN 	LOUISVILLE, KY, US 	
12/30/2010 23:50:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	LOUISVILLE, KY, US 	
12/30/2010 21:34:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN 	DES MOINES, IA, US 	
12/30/2010 19:59:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	DES MOINES, IA, US 	
12/30/2010 19:50:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN 	DES MOINES, IA, US 	
12/30/2010 14:13:00 	LOCATION SCAN 	DES MOINES, IA, US 	
12/30/2010 13:19:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	DES MOINES, IA, US 	
12/29/2010 04:51:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN 	ONTARIO, CA, US 	
12/28/2010 22:53:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	ONTARIO, CA, US 	
12/28/2010 21:51:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN 	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US 	
12/28/2010 19:01:00 	ARRIVAL SCAN 	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US 	
12/28/2010 15:37:00 	ORIGIN SCAN 	BALDWIN PARK, CA, US 	
12/28/2010 23:24:36 	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[M]_


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

My 1kW Silverstone PSU is out for delivery too right now.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My 1kW Silverstone PSU is out for delivery too right now.



Allready?! Jeesh that was quick!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> My 1kW Silverstone PSU is out for delivery too right now.


@ Bonez where's my 20% finders fee...
 Man Bro I was really looking into getting that setup sometime this week. You scored big time and I'm sure you will like it. Now to just get rid of your old parts. Do you have memory for the new board? memory is getting cheaper so you should not have a problem with getting some if you need it.
Good luck with your new folding rig and if you have any problems let me know and i can help you out. I do have some extra watercooling rads and other assorted parts if needed.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

I still need to pick out memory. Any suggestions? Nothing tooo expensive, but at the same time nothing that would hinder my OC'ing efforts.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> I still need to pick out memory. Any suggestions? Nothing tooo expensive, but at the same time nothing that would hinder my OC'ing efforts.


 I got GSkill tridents 2000mhz version and 12 gigs of it I bought one 6 gig kit then another the next month and my chip is oc to 4.2ghz with out hardly any more volts added to it.

I have a 960 so it starts out @ 3.2ghz already


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I still need to pick out memory. Any suggestions? Nothing tooo expensive, but at the same time nothing that would hinder my OC'ing efforts.



I'll let you know how i like my g.skill stuff in a bit  The $65 dollar promo code is no longer active though


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Allready?! Jeesh that was quick!



Yeah, superfast newegg shipping. Getting my new x4 965 processor today too. I'll continue using the H50 on it, and save the watercooling for the 920.

How's this set:
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

Runs at 1600 @ 1.6V. CAS 8.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, superfast newegg shipping. Getting my new x4 965 processor today too. I'll continue using the H50 on it, and save the watercooling for the 920.
> 
> How's this set:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...
> ...



What shipping did you choose? I thought you already had a 965 for the main rig didn't ya? Definitely put the rasa kit on your 920  I'll leave the h50 on my 920 

RAM look's pretty good. My stuff is 1600 cas 9 but i also paid $65 bucks for it so i wasn't complaining.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

I chose the standard 3 day shipping. Paid about 5 bucks for it. Far better than EggSaver.

I sold my 965 (RB-C2 stepping), for an RB-C3 stepping. Lower TDP of 125W as compared to 140W, so hopefully better OC.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I chose the standard 3 day shipping. Paid about 5 bucks for it. Far better than EggSaver.
> 
> I sold my 965 (RB-C2 stepping), for an RB-C3 stepping. Lower TDP of 125W as compared to 140W, so hopefully better OC.



Dam i choose the 3 day shipping last monday and i should be finally getting it today. I have the worst like with shipping anymore haha.

That was a smart move on the C3 stepping


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

woot! Processor and PSU have been delivered. Now just to get out of work and pick them up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2011)

Reasons to go Sandy Bridge for -bigadv


> All that said, the power consumption figures were the icing on the cake. The Core i7 2600K, which was faster than the Core i7 975 Extreme Edition in almost every test we ran, consumed 44% less power.



That review did not include an 1156 i7 for comparison.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Reasons to go Sandy Bridge for -bigadv


 So it's better to go with the sandy bridge when they come out for folding?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> woot! Processor and PSU have been delivered. Now just to get out of work and pick them up.



Awesome man! You should be able to get that thing clocked to 4.0 hopefully if your h50 can keep up with it!

Get that PSU rolling on the folding rig for now unless you need to get rid of it right away for the i7 rig.

Order some RAM for your i7 rig so you can get it going right away  You already have a rasa kit coming for it now your gonna be stuck without ram just like i am


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Awesome man! You should be able to get that thing clocked to 4.0 hopefully if your h50 can keep up with it!
> 
> Get that PSU rolling on the folding rig for now unless you need to get rid of it right away for the i7 rig.
> 
> Order some RAM for your i7 rig so you can get it going right away  You already have a rasa kit coming for it now your gonna be stuck without ram just like i am



Lol...yeah. i just wanna be able to touch 4 Ghz on that thing. Its eluded me long enough.

I'll get the new PSU on my folding rig and ship the older one tomorrow. I'll keep the s775 combo for a week or so before selling, just so I can play around with the clocks on it. I might even turn off my main rig for a day or so, so I can mount the H50 on the Q6600 to OC it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

That would be neat  I was able to boot at around 3.8 on it but no matter what i did it wasn't stable so i just ran it at 3.6 folding.

Also what happened to that Coolit eco you were getting?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> So it's better to go with the sandy bridge when they come out for folding?


You be the judge, but it sure looks that way to me.

Finally found what I was looking for: Folding results!  Wish they'd OC'd the 875K as well.
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/19/


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I got the custom water cooling setup, I didn't need the Coolit anymore. Sold it to a friend to fund the purchase of the RB-C3.

I'm glad I bought the open bench. I'll use the bench and the water setup on all three systems (socket 775, i7 920 and AMD 965) to see how far I can push each.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You be the judge, but it sure looks that way to me.
> 
> Finally found what I was looking for: Folding results!  Wish they'd OC's the 875K as well.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/19/



They are comparing -smp only. They say at Microcenter the sticker price is $369.99 for the 2600K but not until Jan 9 will we know for sure.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Since I got the custom water cooling setup, I didn't need the Coolit anymore. Sold it to a friend to fund the purchase of the RB-C3.
> 
> I'm glad I bought the open bench. I'll use the bench and the water setup on all three systems (socket 775, i7 920 and AMD 965) to see how far I can push each.



Sounds awesome  I eventually plan to get a full custom loop in the future and the rasa looks good. I want to get the 360 version though so i can add my gpu to the loop


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dam doorbell just rang and u shoulda seen how fast i was runnin up the stairs! Found out it was USPS and for my mom  Im looking for the big brown UPS truck! It's supposed to come today. UPS usually doesn't come for another 3-4 hours though out here.

In other cases i just got me a free tube of mx-2. Ebay bucks is a great program and during the holiday season i let my family use my ebay account for any purchases and i also bought my 920 through ebay so that was good for like 4 ebay bucks. My ebay bucks card was for like $9.13 and a tube of mx-2 was like $7 something so i got some good TIM coming now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2011)

msgclb said:


> They are comparing -smp only. They say at Microcenter the sticker price is $369.99 for the 2600K but not until Jan 9 will we know for sure.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1501/fah_cpu.jpg



Better than running uni-processor client!   Doesn't smp give a good indication of how well bigadv will do?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anybody looking to buy a BNIB 920? If so newegg has them back in stock here. $289 isn't bad for a brand new chip with full warranty and all retail packaging unless you live close to a micro center. But most like myself aren't


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey texbill, don't you have an i7 running SMP?  Could you tell us the OC and TPF on p6054?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Hey texbill, don't you have an i7 running SMP? Could you tell us the OC and TPF on p6054?


It's not running a 6054 but here it is running a 6702. Don't mind the pic in the background that just a grumpy old man and his lovely wife Xmas pic in front of our tree.
Overclock is 4.2GHZ with a custom watercooling loop. Has 2-480's and the i7 960 in the loop. cpu usually stays within the mid 50's C and the gpu's run mid to high 40's C. Not bad for a lazy chip that doesn't run bigadv any more. One of these days I will sit down and try to fix it where it will run bigadv again.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

On the brighter side just ordered an AMD 1100TBE chip to replace my 1055T thats running 4.0GHZ with a stock cooler. Temps are in the mid to high 50'sC. Going to sell the 1055T and Antec Skeleton case and just ordered another dimastech bench to replace it. Plus going to build another custom water loop for it also. Put my PNY465 upgraded to a 470 plus the 2 MSI Hawks cards in it also. with my Revolution 1000 watt PSU powering all of it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

Bought this to replace my Gigabyte 870A-UD3 that was DOA, and to test parts before 15 day return policy ends.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> It's not running a 6054 but here it is running a 6702.



Are you running HFM?  You can go to tools-benchmarks viewer and see what your system has done on one if its ever worked on a 6054.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Bought this to replace my Gigabyte 870A-UD3 that was DOA, and to test parts before 15 day return policy ends.


Nice board, I got one like it but it's an MSI flavor. I love mine OC's like crazy and easy to do it with my AMD 6 core cpu.
Hope you have better luck with this gigabyte board.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Are you running HFM? You can go to tools-benchmarks viewer and see what your system has done on one if its ever worked on a 6054.


Nope not using HFM any more.
It shows in the tracker history of SMP I did 4 of the 6054 WU's without any problems.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> On the brighter side just ordered an AMD 1100TBE chip to replace my 1055T thats running 4.0GHZ with a stock cooler. Temps are in the mid to high 50'sC. Going to sell the 1055T and Antec Skeleton case and just ordered another dimastech bench to replace it. Plus going to build another custom water loop for it also. Put my PNY465 upgraded to a 470 plus the 2 MSI Hawks cards in it also. with my Revolution 1000 watt PSU powering all of it.



It seems like you will not lose your crazy folder badge anytime soon


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the dimastech bench I ordered today. 
http://www.dimastech.it/EN/c/bench-test-table-easy-v25-metallic-grey/


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> It seems like you will not lose your crazy folder badge anytime soon


Nope I've had the crazy folder badge just about the whole time I've been folding.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> This is the dimastech bench I ordered today.


Going to add a watercooling setup with this one and mount it inside of the case. I got the rad, tubing, and barbs already just need to order the pump and res. I'm thinking about an all in one pump and res together this time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Nope not using HFM any more.
> It shows in the tracker history of SMP I did 4 of the 6054 WU's without any problems.



Any TPF info?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2011)

> Any TPF info?


Nope none Sorry.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow that board looks amazing! Look's like i fell asleep and took a little nap, went and checked the door and found a package. It was a fedex box and for my mother as well  UPS still say's it's out for delivery today so we will see.. I just want my package already! Xbonez and i both paid for ups 3 day guranteed and i made my order last monday and he already has his package and i don't..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Wow that board looks amazing! Look's like i fell asleep and took a little nap, went and checked the door and found a package. It was a fedex box and for my mother as well  UPS still say's it's out for delivery today so we will see.. I just want my package already! Xbonez and i both paid for ups 3 day guranteed and i made my order last monday and he already has his package and i don't..



Hope it was insured, and you need to call customer support.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Hope it was insured, and you need to call customer support.



I didn't have any option for insurance from newegg and i thought UPS was automatically insured up to $100? UPS's customer support is a joke in my eyes. Everytime i have ever called them i have never gotten 1 represeative that was helpful untill i asked for the supervisor who actually did something for me. 

I think it's because people can tell i don't sound fully like a adult and think im just some annoying kid. Yet do they know how much i buy sell and trade, ive made over 100 transactions and to this day UPS is my least favorite shipping company. Always has been, always will be until they give me a reason not too.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> On the brighter side just ordered an AMD 1100TBE chip to replace my 1055T thats running 4.0GHZ with a stock cooler. Temps are in the mid to high 50'sC. Going to sell the 1055T and Antec Skeleton case and just ordered another dimastech bench to replace it. Plus going to build another custom water loop for it also. Put my PNY465 upgraded to a 470 plus the 2 MSI Hawks cards in it also. with my Revolution 1000 watt PSU powering all of it.



Any particular reason you picked the 1100T over the 1090T? Isn't the only a difference a 100Mhz difference in clock speed?

Crappy pictures of some HW I received today: my 1kW PSU, the new chip and the 8800 Bow sent me to fold on.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Any particular reason you picked the 1100T over the 1090T? Isn't the only a difference a 100Mhz difference in clock speed?



Maybe a higher max CPU multi? Idk, im not forsure on these chip's anymore. I have slowly made the switch to Intel and don't really worry about AMD chips 

Dam you bonez  I have still yet to receive my package from UPS. What time do they usually stop delivering?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I didn't have any option for insurance from newegg and i thought UPS was automatically insured up to $100? UPS's customer support is a joke in my eyes. Everytime i have ever called them i have never gotten 1 represeative that was helpful untill i asked for the supervisor who actually did something for me.
> 
> I think it's because people can tell i don't sound fully like a adult and think im just some annoying kid. Yet do they know how much i buy sell and trade, ive made over 100 transactions and to this day UPS is my least favorite shipping company. Always has been, always will be until they give me a reason not too.



I would then try to get newegg into it, as they have an obligation to ensure you are a satisfied customer.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I would then try to get newegg into it, as they have an obligation to ensure you are a satisfied customer.



True, well ill wait and see if it comes tonight. It's 6 p.m. here right now, what time does UPS usually stop delivering? The package has been out for delivery since 5:41 am this morning. I do live less than 10 miles out of Sioux Falls and therefore we usually don't get any packages from UPS till later. I've never seen UPS come past this time though.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> True, well ill wait and see if it comes tonight. It's 6 p.m. here right now, what time does UPS usually stop delivering? The package has been out for delivery since 5:41 am this morning. I do live less than 10 miles out of Sioux Falls and therefore we usually don't get any packages from UPS till later. I've never seen UPS come past this time though.



When I worked for UPS, all trucks stopped deliveries at 6, because that's pretty much universal quitting time for most business's. But it may have changed, I would say your package is not coming today. I would try and use newegg customer support, and you should hurry as they close in 45'ish mins.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Small update, started construction.











More coming, hopefully, I will have some PPD, from the 430 to report!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> When I worked for UPS, all trucks stopped deliveries at 6, because that's pretty much universal quitting time for most business's. But it may have changed, I would say your package is not coming today. I would try and use newegg customer support, and you should hurry as they close in 45'ish mins.



Dam that sucks  It's not really on newegg at this time it's all UPS. It left newegg on the 28th, im not going to hassle them about it as it's been in UPS's hand's since. Im going to call UPS and bitch at them some more.

EDIT: So i just called UPS and they told me their trucks will deliver up untill 9 p.m. or until they are emptied. So that gives me about 2 hours and 20 minutes i've been patiently waiting all day for this ram! I feel happier knowing it should hopefully come tonight now


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> i've been patiently waiting all day for this ram!



Sure you have.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Sure you have.



Well maybe not patiently  In fact i've been waiting since friday!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

A quick update.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lookin good  Where's the gpu's and PSU?! Better update that sig now


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> Any particular reason you picked the 1100T over the 1090T? Isn't the only a difference a 100Mhz difference in clock speed?


Because I could.. No I bought the 1100T over the 1090T because of a higher multi (I think it's just maybe a 1/2 or 1 more) also I'm hoping to be able to get to 4.0GHZ or higher with less volts hence the cooler a chip will run. But since I will be running it under water it doesn't matter. I bought it just because I can @ the moment and hopefully get a higher clock speed out of it.



> Crappy pictures of some HW I received today: my 1kW PSU, the new chip and the 8800 Bow sent me to fold on.


I recognize that video card, that would be the one I sent Bow a few months ago, funny how that thing has made the rounds and is still folding. That card has been folding all it's life.  It will give you about 3k to 4k PPD depending on the WU. Take care of it and when you don't need it any more pass it on to somebody else that could use it for a folding card.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Another update











I need to take a break, as my back is bothering me, so I need to go take a couple oxycoton ( I have a pinched nerv), and eat some food (haven't eaten all day I have been so focused on this).

EDIT : Dinner is cooking and I took one of my "happy" pills, and gunna keep plugging away.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I recognize that video card, that would be the one I sent Bow a few months ago, funny how that thing has made the rounds and is still folding. That card has been folding all it's life.  It will give you about 3k to 4k PPD depending on the WU. Take care of it and when you don't need it any more pass it on to somebody else that could use it for a folding card



Yup, thats about right. 3.8k PPD from it as of now.

And this is so sweet. The new PSU has a huge fan that blows towards the CPU heatsink, and thats dropped the CPU temps by about 6-8 degrees.






Now that folding rig is running with the new PSU, its time to install the new 965 on my main rig.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF, I've heard that memory on Gigabyte AM3 systems should be on the outer bank.

About TPF, I got a stupid idea on the 29th and started SMP Folding on my 4400+.  It just finished.  P6701  53-55 minutes per frame. 

xbonex, ask Buck for OC'ing info for that 8800GS.  Should give you 4K+ average, unless the 494's come back.  Right now, I'm getting 4272(450) and 4448(587) on my 9600GSO's(same as the 8800GS) clocked at a conservative 600C/1782S/799M.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> More coming, hopefully, I will have some PPD, from the 430 to report!


Looking good hardstuff keep up the good work. I get my 430 tomorrow also went ahead today and ordered another one of the 450's that clocks like crazy from Gigabyte. This one cost me about $10.00 dollars more this time around. Hope it clocks as good as the other ones do.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> I took one of my "happy" pills, and gunna keep plugging away.


Got some them and also vicodin for my ankle surgery I just went through. Went today for my 2 week checkup and he removed the stitches, now I have to take some antibiotics because my ankle is all red and swollen from an infection I've gotten in it. Also he gave me my get out of jail free card for when I start flying again and have to go through the airport metal detectors and set them off I just show them my card that says I have 6 titanium screws and a pin in my ankle holding the damm thing together. Hurts like heck now so I spend most of my days sitting in my easy chair kicked back with a bag of ice on it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yup, thats about right. 3.8k PPD from it as of now.
> 
> And this is so sweet. The new PSU has a huge fan that blows towards the CPU heatsink, and thats dropped the CPU temps by about 6-8 degrees.
> 
> ...


Looks good man! Have you even started OC'ing that CPU? The PPD on that cpu is terrible. Atleast half of what i was getting. I also wasn't running GPU3 clients, but overclocking should help alot. 



TeXBill said:


> Got some them and also vicodin for my ankle surgery I just went through. Went today for my 2 week checkup and he removed the stitches, now I have to take some antibiotics because my ankle is all red and swollen from an infection I've gotten in it. Also he gave me my get out of jail free card for when I start flying again and have to go through the airport metal detectors and set them off I just show them my card that says I have 6 titanium screws and a pin in my ankle holding the damm thing together. Hurts like heck now so I spend most of my days sitting in my easy chair kicked back with a bag of ice on it.



Bummer man  Hope it heals up quick!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

MOAR!






                                      +








                                      =

/mess








Almost done.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay up and running, everything seems to boot, just fine, now installing the drivers.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice!

Guess what i have guys?! My ram and dvd burner! I would of never thought UPS would deliver at your door at 8:54 p.m. i was doing some p90x and heard that bell rang and screw p90x!











Just installed ram and im installing my dvd burner right now! Im sooo pumped guys  I feel like im jacked up on energy drinks right now and a 5 year old at christmas! Wooot  Will get this up and post a cpu-z shot then it's p90x for a bit then Oc'ing


----------



## bogmali (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I was doing some p90x and heard that bell rang and screw p90x!




You should never neglect your daily exercise:shadedshu

Do some Cross-fit as a form of punishment


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Guess what i have guys?! My ram and dvd burner! I would of never thought UPS would deliver at your door at 8:54 p.m.



You need to take back all those mean things you said about UPS.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Shoot i don't even care at this point 

It's not posting though  Im getting some error code. Wouldn't that suck if the RAM was DOA


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

check with the manual


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Shoot i don't even care at this point
> 
> It's not posting though  Im getting some error code. Wouldn't that suck if the RAM was DOA



Clear the CMOS


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Clear the CMOS



and try 1 stick only


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Got it! Tried removing all the ram but 1 stick, neither of the blue slots it would post, so i put the ram in the white slot, one stick posted, 2 sticks posted, 3 stricks posted! Look's like the white slot's are the ticket. Already cleared CMOS also.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah white slots is what you need for 3 sticks according to the manual 

incase you didnt get manual with board http://europe.asrock.com/manual/X58 Extreme.pdf


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

Just tried OC'ing the Q6600. I'm confused at the BIOs. Whats the relation between FSB and clock speed?

Obviously FS x Multiplier does not equal clock speed, because FSB is 1066, multiplier is 9 and clock speed is 2.4Ghz.

Also, further below, why is CPU voltage at 0.0000?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah white slots is what you need for 3 sticks according to the manual
> 
> incase you didnt get manual with board http://europe.asrock.com/manual/X58 Extreme.pdf



Thanks bro! Yeah i got the full retail version except for the manual  Im booting into windows right now actually 

What happens if i want to add another 6gb kit later with this board? Am i able to put that kit in the blue slots on my mobo and run everything as tri channel?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just tried OC'ing the Q6600. I'm confused at the BIOs. Whats the relation between FSB and clock speed?
> 
> Obviously FS x Multiplier does not equal clock speed, because FSB is 1066, multiplier is 9 and clock speed is 2.4Ghz.
> 
> ...



Set it to 1600 for a 400mhz fsb and 1333 for 333mhz. 1800 for 450 fsb.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Set it to 1600 for a 400mhz fsb and 1333 for 333mhz. 1800 for 450 fsb.



You seem to be having better luck than I, mine seems to only post sporaticly, and then doesn't like to boot into windows.banghead:

I have seriously just about had it with Gigabyte.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You seem to be having better luck than I, mine seems to only post sporaticly, and then doesn't like to boot into windows.banghead:
> 
> I have seriously just about had it with Gigabyte.



That was in response to xbonez question with my old mobo  So far my i7 rig is running great though! Im actually up and booted right now. Ahh the look of 8 cores in task manager! I think my e-peen is definitely erect right now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You seem to be having better luck than I, mine seems to only post sporaticly, and then doesn't like to boot into windows.banghead:
> 
> I have seriously just about had it with Gigabyte.



are you running same memory on the boards? 

what about the chip?



Josh154 said:


> Thanks bro! Yeah i got the full retail version except for the manual  Im booting into windows right now actually
> 
> What happens if i want to add another 6gb kit later with this board? Am i able to put that kit in the blue slots on my mobo and run everything as tri channel?




yep just put those in the blue slots, its only when using 3 sticks it has to be the white, kinda the same as with Gigabyte Boards


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep just put those in the blue slots, its only when using 3 sticks it has to be the white, kinda the same as with Gigabyte Boards



Ahh show's my noobness to 1366


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you running same memory on the boards?
> 
> what about the chip?



Memory and the chip are the same from the last setup some of the parts were recycled from, and they were both 24/7 stable, it also doesn't explain the sporadic POST.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Memory and the chip are the same from the last setup some of the parts were recycled from, and they were both 24/7 stable, it also doesn't explain the sporadic POST.



move the ram to the outside bank.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy shit guys! Check this out! Look at that vcore  Completely stable also. I think im gonna have a great clocking chip. Knock on wood


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> move the ram to the outside bank.



Trying that now.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody have some good guides to oc'ing 1366 chips? I basically wanna hit 4.0. Cooling should be good also. Ran IBT and maxed at 58C so i have some head room


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Trying that now.



Seems to boot into windows okay now, but still POST's randomly, my only geuss is when I restart Windows it doesn't shutdown properly, perhaps windows is corrupted.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Seems to boot into windows okay now, but still POST's randomly, my only geuss is when I restart Windows it doesn't shutdown properly, perhaps windows is corrupted.



Well then, try a fresh isntall?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well then, try a fresh isntall?



I'm going I was procrastinating, oh well I need to upgrade from Vista to Windows 7 on this harddrive anyway.

But I am going to let it do all it's backingupystuffz thingy, sinc ebecause this machine has been down a week a some of my media is not backed up ATM.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Anybody have some good guides to oc'ing 1366 chips? I basically wanna hit 4.0. Cooling should be good also. Ran IBT and maxed at 58C so i have some head room



IIRC with that board, you have some OC settings pre-loaded in the BIOS so start with that and tweak your settings once you get a stable run. I suggest you start at 3.6Ghz and work your way up


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Anybody have some good guides to oc'ing 1366 chips? I basically wanna hit 4.0. Cooling should be good also. Ran IBT and maxed at 58C so i have some head room



This is an excellent guide to OC'ing the 920. Explains what to do and the mechanisms behind everything.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-920-overclocking.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> This is an excellent guide to OC'ing the 920. Explains what to do and the mechanisms behind everything.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-920-overclocking.html



Thanks man! Ill start working on that now. Does my vcore look good at stock?

Also did you manage to figure out your BIOS settings from my post?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

All working ATM will re-install Windows tommarow.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Thanks man! Ill start working on that now. Does my vcore look good at stock?
> 
> Also did you manage to figure out your BIOS settings from my post?



I'm still confused about the voltage showing as 0.00000.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I'm still confused about the voltage showing as 0.00000.



yeah i was confused on that also. Basically 0.00000 is your VID. +.250 is added that much voltage. I think for 3.6 i had to add +2.75V to be completely stable while folding at 3.6. I could use less voltage in any other task but then with folding i had to add more. Also i noticed that the NB and VTT FSB voltage needed alot. I just maxed those out as temps were fine on the board but i also had a 40mm fan mounted on the NB. 

That board needs quite a bit of voltage for OC's but as long as temps are good it's fine. 

Just got done doing some p90x and i need to play some black op's! I've been dying to play the game and now that my rig is finished, i need to play a couple rounds of zombies quick. Ill try OC'ing a little later or may just try tomorrow. I'll see how tired i am later 

It feels good to be on a good rig again! Im just hoping my PSU will handle everything. I have loaded the cpu 100% but not either graphics card and the CPU yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/test.jpg
> 
> All working ATM will re-install Windows tommarow.



finally


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally



6th time seems to have been the charm for me.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> 6th time seems to have been the charm for me.



Well glad you got it working good! Just played some black ops on the rig, i love it!  Started up a little smp work unit and some gpu work units. Running at stock clock though right now, i need to go OC this dam beast!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well glad you got it working good! Just played some black ops on the rig, i love it!  Started up a little smp work unit and some gpu work units. Running at stock clock though right now, i need to go OC this dam beast!



Black Ops is awesome!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

speaking of BO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4IsZv-nSEg


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey just a quick question. What should i be setting cpu PLL at? All these options have me so confused!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> speaking of BO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4IsZv-nSEg



The music was just meh IMO.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Running IBT at 3.6ghz right now. 1.232 v core, getting 43 gflops in IBT and max temp of 75C on my h50.

When should i start calling it a limit with my temps?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Whew! My middle finger hurts like a bitch right now! So i was running a stability test on my i7 at 3.6 and all of a sudden it just shut off. I was like weird, my temps were less than 75C, and usually when a OC is unstable it locks up or BSOD's not just a hard shut off. So i walk over to the PC and something smells hot. Not burning but just hot. Poked the VRM with my middle finger and holy crap! That thing is scortching hot! I read reviews stating that the vrm cooling and NB cooling on this board was absolutely terrible, and ya know what'? I'd have to agree. Im barely pushing the CPU at 3.6 and it's thermaling because the VRM's just about caught fire. I was just hoping my board wasn't toast. Let it cool for a bit, went and grabbed my little 40mm fan off my 750i, and have it setting their blowing air on the NB heat sink.

Now with heat pipes and the design of my boards cooling, if i am taking this right, if i cool the north bridge with a fan and the north bridge is cool, the heat will flow from the VRM's to the north bridge sink correct? Because the North bridge is cooler and the heat pipes try and equal the heat between the two sinks? So i don't really need a fan on my VRM's just have good air flow on my north bridge? It's tough with my setup because the VRM heat sink is almost completely hidden behind my h50 fan and rad.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2011)

The fan will help keep both temps under control. Def give it the finger test on your next stability run and see if the sink is cooler. Hover over it rather than touching it to prevent burning yourself (if it is that hot still).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Grab a spare fan for spot cooling, a 40mm might not cut it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

theonedub said:


> The fan will help keep both temps under control. Def give it the finger test on your next stability run and see if the sink is cooler. Hover over it rather than touching it to prevent burning yourself (if it is that hot still).



What do you recomend for the finger test? I remember on our R/C electric motors if you couldn't hold your finger on it for 5 seconds or more it was running too hot and you needed to change up your gearing.

The fan definitely helped, but im having problems with stability even at stock speeds now. But here's the thing, i started folding on both gpu's so both are loading at 100% and then i tried running IBT on the cpu and it had a BSOD. All my clocks are at stock and everything in my BIOS is at auto except for the ram that i have configured myself. 

I think i need to manually set the CPU vcore and that's why im getting instability or it could just be that my PSU isn't enough now.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Grab a spare fan for spot cooling, a 40mm might not cut it.



What do you mean another spare fan? I have a few 120x38mm delta's lying around  Should i pick up a antec spot cool? The 40mm fan is larger than the actual north bridge heat sink already, but i need to somehow fabricate a way to mount the fan.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> What do you mean another spare fan? I have a few 120x38mm delta's lying around  Should i pick up a antec spot cool? The 40mm fan is larger than the actual north bridge heat sink already, but i need to somehow fabricate a way to mount the fan.



Surely you have a spare fan or 2, not saying put a delta on it and go deaf, but a spare 80mm, or 120 mm fan would do quite well at making this a non issue.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Surely you have a spare fan or 2, not saying put a delta on it and go deaf, but a spare 80mm, or 120 mm fan would do quite well at making this a non issue.



I run my cards at 80% fan speed and i've never heard a fan louder than my cards. I could possibly rob a 80mm from my other rig and throw one of the deltas in there for intake.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2011)

Id say 7sec min, pref longer. 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Surely you have a spare fan or 2, not saying put a delta on it and go deaf, but a spare 80mm, or 120 mm fan would do quite well at making this a non issue.



Location of the VRM sink with the H50 rad right above them really limits what he can stuff in there.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Id say 7sec min, pref longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Location of the VRM sink with the H50 rad right above them really limits what he can stuff in there.



I'll post up a pic tomorrow of the room i have to work with. Im off to bed though now. Im hoping to get these few issues ironed out tomorrow and get this rig running some -bigadv's soon!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> [H]@RD5TUFF, I've heard that memory on Gigabyte AM3 systems should be on the outer bank.
> 
> About TPF, I got a stupid idea on the 29th and started SMP Folding on my 4400+.  It just finished.  P6701  53-55 minutes per frame.
> 
> xbonex, ask Buck for OC'ing info for that 8800GS.  Should give you 4K+ average, unless the 494's come back.  Right now, I'm getting 4272(450) and 4448(587) on my 9600GSO's(same as the 8800GS) clocked at a conservative 600C/1782S/799M.



When does this Asus competion end?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> You should never neglect your daily exercise
> 
> Do some Cross-fit as a form of punishment



Good one Bog.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> When does this Asus competion end?



Jan. 17th. I will be sad if I come back empty handed, but this is the ONLY way I'll get to upgrade my Folding equipment.  BTW, I was stunned when I got a bonus for that SMP.  It was beyond the preferred deadline.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guy's im stress testing 4.0ghz right now on my rig  In my asrock's bios it doesn't give me a place to set qpi/uncore voltage? Also what should i set my QPI to? It's at 6.4gt's right now which is the lowest i can set it.

Im running intel burn test right now and at 4.0 it's only getting 43 gflops. I remember on my q6600 i was getting about 36 once i was finally completely stable. 


Shit just got a BSOD it said IRQL something..


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay so i found out that VTT is the same as QPI voltage. I have it set to 1.340V in BIOS right now but i keep getting rebooted with no BSOD. That usually means not enough vcore correct?

Edit: One more thing, with uncore, it says set it to 2x ram speed. Do i set it of total ram speed? So if i have my ram running at 1600mhz  i set my uncore to 3200mhz? Or is it each stick? So each stick runs at 800mhz and do i set uncore to 1600mhz?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Check it out guys! Brandon helped me get my i7 to 4.0 stable!  I will be running a smp work unit and once that's done and if it passes stable i'll add the -bigadv flag and score big!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

You have to obtain a passkey first, enter the passkey, and run 10 SMP units and *then* you can run for the big points.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> You have to obtain a passkey first, enter the passkey, and run 10 SMP units and *then* you can run for the big points.



Lol i already have a passkey. This isn't my first round with folding.

Here's some shots of my BIOS at my stable OC. Pretty low voltages on everything isn't it?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Some quick numbers, going to have to futz around with this 430, because that's about 1/3 of what I was hoping for, though this was after the CPU also running SMP so it may be a bandwidth problem.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Some quick numbers, going to have to futz around with this 430, because that's about 1/3 of what I was hoping for, though this was after the CPU also running SMP so it may be a bandwidth problem.
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/test2.jpg



Yeah those numbers look low on the 430. How you get firefox to look like that?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Lol i already have a passkey. This isn't my first round with folding.
> 
> Here's some shots of my BIOS at my stable OC. Pretty low voltages on everything isn't it?
> 
> ...



Good, I just wanted to make sure and yes nice voltage but the temps are a bit on the high side. What did your extra fan do for your NB temp? Are you still burning your finger?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

will see if i wanna mount it tonight

im just sooo effin tired lol


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Good, I just wanted to make sure and yes nice voltage but the temps are a bit on the high side. What did your extra fan do for your NB temp? Are you still burning your finger?



Shoot i could hold my finger on there all day long now. It's seriously only warm and feels like anything is barely working 

I noticed IBT heats up my cpu like 5-10C higher than anything else i do with it. It's a good 5C hotter than prime for hours and hours, and right now folding it's about 68C on the hottest core. 

Im gonna finish this SMP work unit then switch it over to -bigadv. Should i run the -smp 7 flag or just let it use all 8 cores? I am not running any gpu3 clients either, just 2 gpu 2 clients.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will see if i wanna mount it tonight
> 
> im just sooo effin tired lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/017.jpg



Nice


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Shoot i could hold my finger on there all day long now. It's seriously only warm and feels like anything is barely working
> 
> I noticed IBT heats up my cpu like 5-10C higher than anything else i do with it. It's a good 5C hotter than prime for hours and hours, and right now folding it's about 68C on the hottest core.
> 
> Im gonna finish this SMP work unit then switch it over to -bigadv. Should i run the -smp 7 flag or just let it use all 8 cores? I am not running any gpu3 clients either, just 2 gpu 2 clients.



I would start out with all 8 treads.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will see if i wanna mount it tonight
> 
> im just sooo effin tired lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/017.jpg


That PSU looks great! In fact i was just looking at a new PSU. I think id probably just grab the HX because it's cheaper and im tight on cash  Although i do like the colors of the AX better lol. Thats what we base our buying off of right is the colors! 



mstenholm said:


> I would start out with all 8 treads.



Alright, i think ill just go ahead and start -bigadv now, this SMP unit is gonna take like 12 hours to finish, and well i could just as well be on a -bigadv


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 what kind of cooling are you using on that chip? Those temps do seem to be a little high. The volts are excellent Now if you can get the temps down some you will be in bigadv heaven.. I would use bigadv and use all 8 cores. It will finish a WU some what faster and net you the better bonus points. Running the gpu clients at the same time will give you a small hit on your bigadv points maybe 1K to 2K less is all. (just a guess).  I think the highest temps I would let it get are around the mid 70'sC any higher and it will lower the life of your chip. It's looking good so far just try to get those temps down some. When you start the bigadv WU's it will make your temps go up even higher because you are using all of the cores to fold with. Most of my bigadv chips are watercooled just for that reason. Good luck with the i7 and keep them numbers going for the team.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Josh154 what kind of cooling are you using on that chip? Those temps do seem to be a little high. The volts are excellent Now if you can get the temps down some you will be in bigadv heaven.. I would use bigadv and use all 8 cores. It will finish a WU some what faster and net you the better bonus points. Running the gpu clients at the same time will give you a small hit on your bigadv points maybe 1K to 2K less is all. (just a guess).  I think the highest temps I would let it get are around the mid 70'sC any higher and it will lower the life of your chip. It's looking good so far just try to get those temps down some. When you start the bigadv WU's it will make your temps go up even higher because you are using all of the cores to fold with. Most of my bigadv chips are watercooled just for that reason. Good luck with the i7 and keep them numbers going for the team.



Well right now running a SMP unit every core is at 100% load. All 8 of them (hehe i like saying 8 instead of 4 that i had before)  I had some issues mounting the h50 and that's probably why the temps are so high. I have a tube of mx-2 coming in the mail so i will reseat when that gets here as i used the rest of my as5 mounting these. 

Im running a h50 with a ultra kaze 2k rpm push fan and some yate as a pull fan. Im pretty sure it's my seating job though. When trying to mount a h50 make sure you have all 4 screws threaded all the way through those darn plastic pieces before you attempt to mount it. Trying to hold the pump in place and the backplate with your knee, and trying to thread a screw through the mount with the mount spinnning and trying to hold that is a real PITA and yeah my paste kinda got smeard all over and the pump got lifted off and put back on 

Should i go ahead and try picking up a -bigadv? Is their a way i can check to see how many work units have been completed on my passkey? I got a new passkey when i switched over to TPU and im pretty positive i've completed over 10 work units, but id rather know forsure then spend 3 days on a bigadv for lilttle to nothing points.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would move your PC to the window like we talked about on MSN and let the cold air of mother nature fix it until you get your paste and such, also watch for condensation like i said


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> Should i go ahead and try picking up a -bigadv? Is their a way i can check to see how many work units have been completed on my passkey? I got a new passkey when i switched over to TPU and im pretty positive i've completed over 10 work units, but id rather know forsure then spend 3 days on a bigadv for lilttle to nothing points.


You can try it, but keep an eye on those temps and do not let them get above what I suggested. I would hate to see you burn up your nice new chip before you really get started using it. bigadv will be the test as it really stress's your chip to the max. Keep a close eye on it and you should be ok.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would move your PC to the window like we talked about on MSN and let the cold air of mother nature fix it until you get your paste and such, also watch for condensation like i said



Im doing that right now  It wont be fully in the window sill cause last time i did that, snow managed to find it's way in the bottom of my case. Luckily nothing was ruined  Im settin up a little table right now with the rig by the window  Ill post pics up of my entire setup in a bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Nice



TY 



Josh154 said:


> That PSU looks great! In fact i was just looking at a new PSU. I think id probably just grab the HX because it's cheaper and im tight on cash  Although i do like the colors of the AX better lol. Thats what we base our buying off of right is the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i think ill just go ahead and start -bigadv now, this SMP unit is gonna take like 12 hours to finish, and well i could just as well be on a -bigadv



i think its nice, i just plugged in the second 275, they are both idle atm, but the i7 is crunching away at full blast, and the fan on the psu havent even started yet :O


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> TY
> 
> 
> 
> i think its nice, i just plugged in the second 275, they are both idle atm, but the i7 is crunching away at full blast, and the fan on the psu havent even started yet :O



 I take it the fan is thermally controlled?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

dunno, think it turns on when you use 200W or more 

there it started when i fired up gpu tracker


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dunno, think it turns on when you use 200W or more
> 
> there it started when i fired up gpu tracker



Nice 

Just moved the i7 rig over to the window and it's already idling 10-12C less. Will load it up with a -bigadv unit and see what kind of temps im getting.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay guys, so i think i have a -bigadv unit working right now. It's project 2686 and as far as i know, this is a -bigadv work unit correct?

Another quick question, why does it only report in HFM that it's worth 9k points?

Temps are much better with the comp by the window


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Check it out guys! Brandon helped me get my i7 to 4.0 stable!  I will be running a smp work unit and once that's done and if it passes stable i'll add the -bigadv flag and score big!
> 
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/intel core i7/40stable.png



Way to go bro.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

> Another quick question, why does it only report in HFM that it's worth 9k points?


That number should go up, it doesn't give you the bonus points number yet?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

@ Josh - did the log say passkey found?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok checking mine yes the 2686 is a bigadv WU. It gave me 9K and with the bonus points it ended up giving me 25K all together.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2011)

Doesn't any monitoring utility have to have a TPF before it can calculate the bonus points?  Since this is his first bigadv, it has no history to fall back on, therefore it has to wait for new data.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> @ Josh - did the log say passkey found?


Yes it did.


TeXBill said:


> Ok checking mine yes the 2686 is a bigadv WU. It gave me 9K and with the bonus points it ended up giving me 25K all together.


Okay i just got 1% done and it's total credit is now 72k  Current PPD is 29.5k on the i7 and the TPF is 35:12. Does that seem right for a i7 920 clocked at 4.0? I was running a few other programs at first once i got it started but for now it's been dedicated to folding as i got my other rig hooked back up.

ETA is 2:10:04 I think that's about right isn't it?

The rig broke 40k  I remember when i got my second 8800gts i broke 10k and i was pumped! Now i see 41k and i think i jeezed in my pants


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

We cross our fingers for you. Good luck, and yes 35:12 seems OK with two GPUs. My 4 GHz 100% dedicated (no funny programs like HFM or temperature readings) takes around 31:00 on a 2686 (and 2692 and 6900)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> We cross our fingers for you. Good luck, and yes 35:12 seems OK with two GPUs. My 4 GHz 100% dedicated (no funny programs like HFM or temperature readings) takes around 31:00 on a 2686 (and 2692 and 6900)



Cool thanks man! How many points will it be worth around in 2 days and 10 hours? Will i be dropping 60k+ at a time with these units?

Also what are the good -bigadv work units out there and what are the lesser liked ones? Newbie to -bigadv here but definitely liking them! 

I just priced out another cheap i7 1156 rig  It would be cheaper for me just to grab two 470's though and run those in my current rig. Im thinking two 470's about 14k PPD each $400 for 28-30k ppd and a gts450 good for about 10k ppd at $100. So another $500 and i could grab another 40k PPD and have a rig hopefully putting out 70k PPD! Wouldn't that be great?! Plus it would game amazing when i need to game and go to lan's. Nothing like 470's in sli and a 450 for a phsyx card 

Now does anyone wanna donate some money to the help Josh154 achieve 70k PPD charity? 

Oooh just for 2% completed and a TPF of 34:56 right now!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2011)

Numbers look good Josh. 2+ days is a long way to go for stability, but we hope for the best.

Got my reconditioned PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad Silencer last week. It's gonna be the best $45.00 shipped that I have ever spent.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Cool thanks man! How many points will it be worth around in 2 days and 10 hours? Will i be dropping 60k+ at a time with these units?
> 
> Also what are the good -bigadv work units out there and what are the lesser liked ones? Newbie to -bigadv here but definitely liking them!
> 
> Oooh just for 2% completed and a TPF of 34:56 right now!



You want to try this link http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

Here you can calculated the bonus for different TPF.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Numbers look good Josh. 2+ days is a long way to go for stability, but we hope for the best.
> 
> Got my reconditioned PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad Silencer last week. It's gonna be the best $45.00 shipped that I have ever spent.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/Capture029.jpg



Im hoping it's stable! 

That psu only costed you $45?! I need a new PSU for my rig this 500w ain't cutting it and was just pricing out psu's and holy crap their well over $100 for a decent power supply.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> You want to try this link http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php
> 
> Here you can calculated the bonus for different TPF.



That thing is fancy!  If im stable at 4.0 would it be a smart choice to bring it to 4.2 if temps allow for it? I want to see the PPD on my 920 30k+ and 29770 isn't cutting it 

EDIT: Would it help going into task manager and setting the priority to real time on a3? Would this hurt the PPD on my gpu's if i do this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That psu only costed you $45?! I need a new PSU for my rig this 500w ain't cutting it and was just pricing out psu's and holy crap their well over $100 for a decent power supply.



There are still some avail guy's....

http://www.directron.com/s75qbb.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm if only i could sell some stuff quick to get $50 bucks. I could sell my OCZ for probably 40 bucks but i really don't feel like leaving the rig not running any longer  It's so great to have it up and comping on work units again i miss the humm of my fans


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Numbers look good Josh. 2+ days is a long way to go for stability, but we hope for the best.
> 
> Got my reconditioned PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad Silencer last week. It's gonna be the best $45.00 shipped that I have ever spent.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/Capture029.jpg



Let us know how that works out. I've been contemplating picking up a backup PSU should my Antec ever need to be sent off.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> Got my reconditioned PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad Silencer last week. It's gonna be the best $45.00 shipped that I have ever spent.


I grabbed 2 of them Buck using one now and the other one is sitting on the shelf for a spare..
They are great for that price plus they came from Houston at least the 2 that I bought did and I had them in my hands in just 2 days after ordering them. 
You can't beat a 750watt PSU for that price.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

guys, this guy here is selling GTX 480s for 250 bucls. Not the best folding cards, but they are beasts
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1574494


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I grabbed 2 of them Buck using one now and the other one is sitting on the shelf for a spare..
> They are great for that price plus they came from Houston at least the 2 that I bought did and I had them in my hands in just 2 days after ordering them.
> You can't beat a 750watt PSU for that price.



You should sell me that one once i manage to get get some cash


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> If im stable at 4.0 would it be a smart choice to bring it to 4.2 if temps allow for it? I want to see the PPD on my 920 30k+ and 29770 isn't cutting it


Raising it just 200mhz isn't going to be helping you out any as far as folding. 
It's your chip go ahead an try some different settings and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> You should sell me that one once i manage to get get some cash


If you want it and come up with the cash I will sell it to you.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Raising it just 200mhz isn't going to be helping you out any as far as folding.
> It's your chip go ahead an try some different settings and see if it makes a difference.



Ehh i think ill leave it at 4.0. I just broke 30k PPD with it as well  I changed the priority to high and that bumped it up to 30,084 at a TPF of 34:42. It didn't hurt the PPD at all on my gpu clients either.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> If you want it and come up with the cash I will sell it to you.



Yeah i should be able to do that. It would probably be a week or two though. Hopefully you don't need to sell it anytime soon. In fact i have cod mw2 for 360 sitting here that i forgot to sell a while ago that i could probably get $35 bucks out of on ebay 

I also have 2 delta 120x38mm fan's i could probably get 10-15 out of each. So that right there could be the cash im looking for. Or would you happen to be interested in a trade if you have a 360?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

@Josh: I also have a 470 for you, should you decide you want one.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> guys, this guy here is selling GTX 480s for 250 bucls. Not the best folding cards, but they are beasts


480's are great folding cards at least my 2 are and I have 2 more on the way, 1 from Fit's and one I bought as an open boxed item from the egg.
If you want to buy one ask Fit's I think he has 2 left and I'm sure he would make you a deal on them.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

The problem with 480s are, they run so hot, they're only any good if you watercool them (all my 470s have OC'ed to stock 480 levels), and watercooling would mean another 100 bucks.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> Or would you happen to be interested in a trade if you have a 360?


Sorry no trades just cash. I don't own an xbox 360.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

My watercooling kit gets here tomorrow, and the i7 920 / mobo combo should be here by end of this week. 

I'm fairly certain I'll run this watercooling kit on the i7, and get another one for my main rig. My processor's been running hot lately (3.6Ghz, stock voltage, 55 degrees while folding). Depends on how the XSPC Rasa performs.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> The problem with 480s are, they run so hot, they're only any good if you watercool them (all my 470s have OC'ed to stock 480 levels), and watercooling would mean another 100 bucks.


All of mine are watercooled except 2 of them for now and those will be watercooled in the next couple of weeks. Heck the 480's average 16K PPD. That's pretty darn good for me. Plus they game just as good. They only run hot if you try to clock them to high and have them in a enclosed case.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My watercooling kit gets here tomorrow, and the i7 920 / mobo combo should be here by end of this week.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'll run this watercooling kit on the i7, and get another one for my main rig. My processor's been running hot lately (3.6Ghz, stock voltage, 55 degrees while folding). Depends on how the XSPC Rasa performs.



It should perform great from what i've seen. Ill post some stuff up for sale and if i get tex's psu, i can then sell my ocz psu and two 8800gts's for probably 160 so id need to come up with a little more for a 470 but it would be well worth it


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking for my main rig, I might go for the 360mm radiator version of the rasa, so I can eventually add my 470 to the loop too.

@Josh: Nice to see your sig finally showing some folding activity.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I'm thinking for my main rig, I might go for the 360mm radiator version of the rasa, so I can eventually add my 470 to the loop too.
> 
> @Josh: Nice to see your sig finally showing some folding activity.



Yeah it is! Just started dropping some gpu work units finally, and the big ones coming in about 2 and a half days if all goes well! 

Oh and i just remembered i have my logitech z313's laying here in a full retail package. Think i could get 30 plus 10 to ship for them?

Here's newegg's pricing.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah those numbers look low on the 430. How you get firefox to look like that?



It's the NASA Night Launch Theme


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's the NASA Night Launch Theme


Cool thanks, im installing that right now


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That thing is fancy!  If im stable at 4.0 would it be a smart choice to bring it to 4.2 if temps allow for it? I want to see the PPD on my 920 30k+ and 29770 isn't cutting it
> 
> EDIT: Would it help going into task manager and setting the priority to real time on a3? Would this hurt the PPD on my gpu's if i do this?



Your first point:  It's going to be hard to get 920 stable at 4.2 GHz.  Be thankful you have 4.0.  Most people with a 920 have to settle for 3.8 (for a 24/7 folding overclock).

As for your second point:  I don't really know.  In general I advise against messing around with priority.    I do know that you can get some improvement by installing a RAM disk.  Others on this forum have done so and have reported good results.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> Your first point:  It's going to be hard to get 920 stable at 4.2 GHz.  Be thankful you have 4.0.  Most people with a 920 have to settle for 3.8 (for a 24/7 folding overclock).
> 
> As for your second point:  I don't really know.  In general I advise against messing around with priority.    I do know that you can get some improvement by installing a RAM disk.  Others on this forum have done so and have reported good results.



I thought 920's were some of the best clocking i7 chips out there? I have seen numerous people get their 920's to 4.4 and what not.

What's a RAM disk?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I thought 920's were some of the best clocking i7 chips out there? I have seen numerous people get their 920's to 4.4 and what not.
> 
> What's a RAM disk?



A RAM disk is like a home made SSD, but their not as fast and are far less stable because the memory is not static, so if you loose power you loose your OS, and whatever else you had installed.

Also just realized Post # 1,000!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I thought 920's were some of the best clocking i7 chips out there? I have seen numerous people get their 920's to 4.4 and what not.



Note the key words: *for a 24/7 folding overclock*


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Note the key words: *for a 24/7 folding overclock*



Indeed, it's not unheard of to have an overclock that is stable in 99% of what you do, but when you stress it with things like Folding, and Prime 95, it will BSOD you, a stable overclock and a an overclock that is stable at 24/7 100% load, are two very different creatures.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

I find folding stresses my system more than prime95. Don't push the clocks too far


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I find folding stresses my system more than prime95. Don't push the clocks too far



There are other limitations as well, like the point where your mobo or PSU will vdroop, and begin to starve CPU of voltage.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

True true, i guess ill leave it at 4.0 then. Not many people are hitting 4.0 stable for folding?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> True true, i guess ill leave it at 4.0 then. Not many people are hitting 4.0 stable for folding?



3.8 seems to be where most end up.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> 3.8 seems to be where most end up.



Dang, i hope my 4.0 clock is stable. I wanna keep it at that 4 number 

Anybody have any info on thermally controlled fans? I picked up two san aces at a hardware store a while back and according to the model number they are thermally controlled. It say's they are the high speed fan's but thermally controlled so meaning when the temps go up the fan speeds up and when it's colder the fan will slow down. Is their anyway i can by pass this thermal design? Id rather just run the fan's at full speed if i could on my h50. The intake would run slower than the exhaust cause obviously you blow cool air through a rad and the warm air comes out the other side.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Dang, i hope my 4.0 clock is stable. I wanna keep it at that 4 number
> 
> Anybody have any info on thermally controlled fans? I picked up two san aces at a hardware store a while back and according to the model number they are thermally controlled. It say's they are the high speed fan's but thermally controlled so meaning when the temps go up the fan speeds up and when it's colder the fan will slow down. Is their anyway i can by pass this thermal design? Id rather just run the fan's at full speed if i could on my h50. The intake would run slower than the exhaust cause obviously you blow cool air through a rad and the warm air comes out the other side.



Stick the thermal probe from the fans on the hottest thing in your PC.  You can use HWMonitor or Aida64 (formerly Everest) to find the hottest unit in your PC.  On my ASUS mobo (in my sig) it's the northbridge.  

As for overclocking - I can run my i7 930 to 4.2, but I can only run it at 4.0 for -bigadv folding.  Even then I had to water cool it with some serious hardware to make it stable.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> Stick the thermal probe from the fans on the hottest thing in your PC.  You can use HWMonitor or Aida64 (formerly Everest) to find the hottest unit in your PC.  On my ASUS mobo (in my sig) it's the northbridge.
> 
> As for overclocking - I can run my i7 930 to 4.2, but I can only run it at 4.0 for -bigadv folding.  Even then I had to water cool it with some serious hardware to make it stable.



The fan's have a internal thermostat  Is their a way i can take this apart and disable the thermostat? Id love to run these fan's wide open on my rad. 

Im at 8% complete on my bigadv unit right now at 4.0ghz and temps right now are like 62-68c on my h50. Do i need to be even cooler to be stable?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Im at 8% complete on my bigadv unit right now at 4.0ghz and temps right now are like 62-68c on my h50. Do i need to be even cooler to be stable?



60's is OK. I always ran into instability when I hit 80+C....


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 60's is OK. I always ran into instability when I hit 80+C....



I should be more then fine then. 

I've been reading up on my fan's and it looks like they spin 2600rpm, and after the internal thermistor hit's 40C the fan will spin the full 2600rpm. This would work great for the pull fan but not so much for the push fan.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the push fan to read 40C so it will spin the full 2600rpm or a way to disable the thermistor? I don't mind taking the fan's apart and somehow cutting the thermistor if that's what it takes.

These at 2600rpm push 102CFM. I know it's not amazing but it would be much better then my ultra kaze 2000rpm that does 87cfm and a who knows what yate loon 25mm thickness.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 6 of these (Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Cas...) on my dual pass 420 extreme rad. 4 of them are in a push pull config. the other 2 are just pulling the air across that part of the rad. Them seem to work great I've had NP with keeping my CPU (OC to 4.2GHZ) and (2 480's OC to 850/1700/1850 volts @ 1037). Temps stay around the high 30'sC to low 40'sC on both gpu's. CPU runs in the mid to high 50'sC. everything is in a room that stays a constant 67C 24/7/365. All of it has been folding 24/7 for most of last year.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone looking for an i7 -bigadv machine (or another one) should take a look at this deal:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2131109


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah ultra kaze's are good fan's. I have one of the 2000rpm fan's pushing on my h50 right now and a 120x25mm yate pulling. I was just thinking if i could get both of these san ace's running the full 2600rpm  on a push pull they would drop temps over my current setup.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Anyone looking for an i7 -bigadv machine (or another one) should take a look at this deal:
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2131109



For those that are not a member.

 FS: x58, i7, DDR3, GTX460 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prices are shipped via Priority Mail with DC
Heat in sig

Only selling as a bundle for now

i7 950 d0 stepping. Retail boxed 
MSI x58 Platinum motherboard. Retail boxed. All accessories, missing only I/O shield 
6GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ. New unopened kit. 
EVGA GTX 460 768MB 768-P3-1360-TR. Retail boxed 

Take it all for $515 shipped to US or to Canada $535.50 shipped. 
__________________
Heat 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by krylon; Today at 09:51 AM.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> For those that are not a member.



Owned.....I keep forgetting that the page is only visible to members only

Thanks Hertz


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Owned.....I keep forgetting that the page is only visible to members only
> 
> Thanks Hertz



I joined Oct. 2004, 35 posts and counting.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Owned.....I keep forgetting that the page is only visible to members only
> 
> Thanks Hertz





hertz9753 said:


> I joined Oct. 2004, 35 posts and counting.



I joined it back in the 775 days and haven't used it since. Now I find that my username is invalid.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I joined it back in the 775 days and haven't used it since. Now I find that my username is invalid.



Who needs anandtech anyways when we have TPU?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I joined it back in the 775 days and haven't used it since. Now I find that my username is invalid.



I had an AMD socket A back then, and had just switched from an an AMD slot A.  I think I still have that slot A in a box somewhere.  So many builds...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rig is still folding away at 16% now  im going to bed and it should be about 32% complete in the morning if all goes well and stays stable  ill be dreaming about this baby and 40k ppd tonight hopefully I don't have a wetdream


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 5, 2011)

up and running again for 50711!

been running all night i7 oc'ed @4.0ghz and 275s running stock

no shutdown 

not the prettiest thing, but it will have to do until i do wc


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> up and running again for 50711!
> 
> been running all night i7 oc'ed @4.0ghz and 275s running stock
> 
> ...



Science dont care for pretty 

Good that you are back in action. I asume that the CPU is crunching....


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> For those that are not a member.
> 
> FS: x58, i7, DDR3, GTX460
> 
> ...




Dang! That looks like a great deal.

Woot! Just realized I got the 'Crazy Folder' folding badge.


*Couple of recent developments:*

1. I sold my Q6600 and I need to ship it out tomorrow so my dedicated folding rig will be down for a few days until I receive and setup my i7 920. My folding rig produces close to 35k PPD, so you won't see that from me for the rest of the week. 

2. My awesome roommate left for a study abroad program and the guy who has come in hi place has been bitching about how my computers generate so much heat. I told him my computers can't be shut down, and I'm looking for someone to take my spot. As soon as I do, I'm getting the hell out and getting my own apt.

3. My water cooling kit is out for delivery (woot!). Seeing Josh's success with the H50, I'm going to put the water cooling loop in my main rig (my 965 is running hot at 3.6Ghz folding), and put the H50 on the i7. About a month down the line, if I have the cash, I'll sell the H50 and get a custom loop for the i7 too.
My main rig doesn't produce a lot and OC'ing it from 3.4 to maybe 4.0 won't increase my PPD by a lot. I'll just let it run with the H50, and put the WC loop on my i7 920. The increased OC int he 920 will net me more bonus points.

4. Purchased this RAM for the i7 rig CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...

5. A few days ago I had mentioned I'd get a friend to join. Well, he did. This is him







6. Haha....dunno whats different today, but its only 10AM here and I've already hit my 24 hr average.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> up and running again for 50711!
> 
> been running all night i7 oc'ed @4.0ghz and 275s running stock
> 
> ...



That's a good way to use a Chieptec PSU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> 5. A few days ago I had mentioned I'd get a friend to join. Well, he did. This is him
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=meow1990&t=50711



Tell him to register @ TPU and post up. We would like to hear from him.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Deal for the Q6600 fell through, so it'll be a folding for a few more days until I can get rid of it. Sigh...could really do with the cash.

Btw, I also got an Asus GTX 470 I'm looking to sell for 200, shipped & insured. 10% ($20) off for TPU folders. Overclocked, it gives me 15k PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Science dont care for pretty
> 
> Good that you are back in action. I asume that the CPU is crunching....


atm yes, i "might" try folding on it sometime, but dunno 


thebluebumblebee said:


> That's a good way to use a Chieptec PSU.



yeah what a POS; im gonna sell it to someone under false name just to get rid of that thing lol 
wtf:


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> up and running again for 50711!
> 
> been running all night i7 oc'ed @4.0ghz and 275s running stock
> 
> ...


Awesome man glad to see you got your rig running! I myself got my rig running and it's sweet to be running!



xbonez said:


> Dang! That looks like a great deal.
> 
> Woot! Just realized I got the 'Crazy Folder' folding badge.
> 
> ...



1. Ill make up that 35k PPD for you while it's gone! My i7 is still chomping away and boy does it seem to be stable so far! 35% complete and still running strong at about 62C!

2. Roomate's are a joke! Can you open a window? I have my window opened about 2 inches and with the heat of my two rig's in my room my room is probably 2 degrees cooler then the rest of the house which is usually like 72F so i like my room temp much better 

3. Get that rasa kit mounted on your 965 until you get the i7 rig! I honestly would probably leave the rasa kit on your amd, it's suggested not to go over 55C on amd for a 24/7 over clock and trust me, the h50 will definitely be bogging on that and getting overloaded. When i first ran my h50 on my unlocked to a phenom quad athlon x3 and clocked to 3.8 my h50 could never keep up with it. Not even, close so i had to run like 3.5ghz. My h50 is doing great with my i7 really. Once i get some different TIM and, i need to lap the bottom of my h50 (she's pretty beat up) temps should be amazing. 

4. That RAM look's like about the same exact stuff as mine except with a different name and colors! My gskill stuff is 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24 and it's also $74.99 on newegg right now. I managed to get mine on sale for $64.99  It's great ram so far, i have it running at 784mhz with a 191 bclk, so it's almost running it's rated 1600mhz. Timings are all still 9-9-9-24 as i want this rig to be rock solid stable for -bigadv units so i don't care about my ram 

Here's my ram. Mine actually came with black PCB's and not green so it looks mucho better! 

5. That's awesome man! What is he all folding on for hardware? Get him to join TPU we'd love to interact with him and show him some good deals and get addicted just like the rest of us! 

6. That's awesome man! You've definitely been putting out some great PPD recently! We both kinda started off with the same PPD and now look at us keep upgrading  What's your total PPD right now with all your hardware? Im putting out about 41k according to HFM.



xbonez said:


> Deal for the Q6600 fell through, so it'll be a folding for a few more days until I can get rid of it. Sigh...could really do with the cash.
> 
> Btw, I also got an Asus GTX 470 I'm looking to sell for 200, shipped & insured. 10% ($20) off  for TPU folders. Overclocked, it gives me 15k PPD.



Bummer on the q6600 deal  If your a member over at OCN post it up there. Those things seem to fly over there! When i was looking for a q6600 it didn't seem like they would last for more then a day over there. Oh well at least it's more PPD for you!

I reallly want that 470  I just talked to a buddie last night and asked him if he had any work for me and he said he has two semi's that need to be washed and waxed and he get's 500 a truck and would pay me hourly. He said 10 bucks a hour and each truck is probably a good 10-15 hours. So if we could get 30 hours on both trucks i could get about $250 by the time i pay for gas coming home. So i could probably buy that card from you, sell my two gts's for about 120, put that cash on what's left, buy that PSU from tex, sell my psu, and my z313's and probably grab another 470. That would be about a 55-60k rig


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> 5. That's awesome man! What is he all folding on for hardware? Get him to join TPU we'd love to interact with him and show him some good deals and get addicted just like the rest of us!



He folds on a 1090T OC'ed to 4Ghz (he's got the Eco Coolit I sold him), and a GTX 460.



Josh154 said:


> 6. That's awesome man! You've definitely been putting out some great PPD recently! We both kinda started off with the same PPD and now look at us keep upgrading  What's your total PPD right now with all your hardware? Im putting out about 41k according to HFM.



Currently, my folding rig puts out about 35k (2 x 470s = 28k, 8800 = 5k, Q6600 = 2k),
and my main rig another 20k (470 = 16k, x4 965 = 4k)

Sold my 470 about an hour back. Still looking to sell the Q6600 combo.

You can easily pick up 470s on [H] or here for 200 or less.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> He folds on a 1090T OC'ed to 4Ghz (he's got the Eco Coolit I sold him), and a GTX 460.
> 
> Currently, my folding rig puts out about 35k (2 x 470s = 28k, 8800 = 5k, Q6600 = 2k),
> and my main rig another 20k (470 = 16k, x4 965 = 4k)
> ...



Cool he should be working his way up in the ranks fairly quickly then! Does he happen to be a member at TPU here yet?

Hey man, thats cool don't worry about it. You gotta do what you gotta do to upgrade! If i make some cash doing these trucks, trust me my rig will be seeing some upgrades!

So now once you get your i7 combo you will have a i7 doing -bigadv,(30k) 2 470's, (28k) 8800(5k) and your 965(maybe 6-7k?) So putting you at about a total of 70k PPD. Not bad! 

Just a little update for you all, my rig is producing about 42k now! It's settled in and the numbers are starting to get to be what i want them! Currently HFM is showing 1:12:44:48 until it finishes! So far so stable!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

Well UPS just delivered some new parts. I ordered the 1100T AMD X6, but they were sold out of them, So I picked the X6 1090T instead pretty sure I will be just as happy with the 1090T and saved myself some money in the long run. Plus grabbed another of the GTS450's that are great OC GPU's. That makes 3 of them I have and hopefully this one clocks as good as the other 2 I already have. Now I just need the other parts for my bigadv rig and I can get it running and producing some PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Well UPS just delivered some new parts. I ordered the 1100T AMD X6, but they were sold out of them, So I picked the X6 1090T instead pretty sure I will be just as happy with the 1090T and saved myself some money in the long run. Plus grabbed another of the GTS450's that are great OC GPU's. That makes 3 of them I have and hopefully this one clocks as good as the other 2 I already have. Now I just need the other parts for my bigadv rig and I can get it running and producing some PPD.



Will you give the X6 a go on -bigadv if it clocks well?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Will you give the X6 a go on -bigadv if it clocks well?



From what I've heard, clocked high the x6 can complete bigadv units, but you won't get as much of a bonus on them. But, I think using an x6 goes against the T&C of folding. I remember reading a thread about this on the folding forum.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> From what I've heard, clocked high the x6 can complete bigadv units, but you won't get as much of a bonus on them. But, I think using an x6 goes against the T&C of folding. I remember reading a thread about this on the folding forum.



ya-ya. The big folders (and Pande) don't like it when you EUE too many in an attempt to over-overclock your CPU thats why I asked "if it clocks well". A stable 4.0 Ghz will make it in time for a decent bonus.

Edit: a must link for new -bigadv folders - the TPF chart http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757&start=0


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's an official statement by a Pande group staffer about bigadv on six cores



> A clarification has been requested here. The purpose of bigadv is to run specific systems that are often large and slow and where we typically want a few relatively long trajectories rather than many shorter ones. As a result, the number of work units is often (though not always) limited, and we want to incentivize the fastest turnaround possible.
> 
> Bigadv was really designed for systems with >=8 cores. Manipulating the system to run bigadv on systems with 6 physical cores is possible; we would discourage it but aren't at the moment actively declaring it cheating if done without modifying the client. HOWEVER, we really want to emphasize the design for systems with >=8 cores. Just because someone can make the deadlines on current bigadv projects with certain 6-core systems is no guarantee that it will be possible in the future. If you're trying to game the system, complaining when the manipulation stops yielding you results is bad form. We'd really rather encourage more people to run bigadv with 12, 24, 48, etc. cores.
> 
> As mentioned above, there are a lot of more sophisticated things we could do for allocating machines and WU's. We'd love to be able to do them; some have technical issues, and in general we're trying to run a robust system with limited programming resources. And our primary goal is to do good science, with the help of our donors. We have some resources dedicated to infrastructure, but a lot of other work involves taking people away from science to work on infrastructure.



From what it seems, they don't mind too much if you run bigadv on six cores as long as you can make the deadline. However, they don't guarantee you will always be able to do so.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Well UPS just delivered some new parts. I ordered the 1100T AMD X6, but they were sold out of them, So I picked the X6 1090T instead pretty sure I will be just as happy with the 1090T and saved myself some money in the long run. Plus grabbed another of the GTS450's that are great OC GPU's. That makes 3 of them I have and hopefully this one clocks as good as the other 2 I already have. Now I just need the other parts for my bigadv rig and I can get it running and producing some PPD.



Awesome! So you have a x6 coming online with smp another gts 450 and a big adv rig coming online soon?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> Will you give the X6 a go on -bigadv if it clocks well?


My current 1055t is OC to 4.0GHZ and averages around 8K PPD. So hopefully this one I can get a little more out of it. 



> Awesome! So you have a x6 coming online with smp another gts 450 and a big adv rig coming online soon?


YES, and YES
I will have 5 bigadv rigs in total when the other parts come in for it. 
Plus I have a 655K and now a 1090T. My 5th bigadv rig is a 875K installed in a gigabyte UD4H board. It will have a 480 and a 450 installed in that one. 
I have 2 more 480's coming and a 430 along with a couple of 460's coming back from Evga via a RMA. Not sure when the Evga's will be back. They have been gone for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> My current 1055t is OC to 4.0GHZ and averages around 8K PPD. So hopefully this one I can get a little more out of it.
> 
> 
> YES, and YES
> ...



Holy crap!  I would love to have all that hardware! I just need some new gpu's that put out more ppd. Im working on getting something lined up for the end of the week/weekend to get some cash so i can get a psu from you and hopefully get two 470's! And eventually a 450 for phsyx.

I think my boad is x8/x8 and the bottom slot is x4. Would i have any problems running a 450 in the bottom slot as a x4 for psyx? I know their wouldn't be any issues with it folding.

Also would that 750w psu you have handle two 470's and a 450?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> Also would that 750w psu you have handle two 470's and a 450?


I'm sure it will handle the 2 470 and the 450. the PSU comes with hookups for two cards all you would need is a 6pin adapter for the 450 to be able to power it.
I'm running mine with a 870 OC to 4.0GHZ and a 480 and 470 all on the same PSU and it doesn't even get warm. So i don't think you would have any problems running all of that on the same PSU.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> My current 1055t is OC to 4.0GHZ and averages around 8K PPD. So hopefully this one I can get a little more out of it.
> 
> 
> YES, and YES
> ...



We have to have a super-crazy folder badge for you soon. Well you might have to share the glory with buck, bogmali and msgblb, but still you are hooked, big time  . You guys are way out of my league.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I'm sure it will handle the 2 470 and the 450. the PSU comes with hookups for two cards all you would need is a 6pin adapter for the 450 to be able to power it.
> I'm running mine with a 870 OC to 4.0GHZ and a 480 and 470 all on the same PSU and it doesn't even get warm. So i don't think you would have any problems running all of that on the same PSU.



Ahh sweet! My little OCZ definitely get's warm running everything full load 

So it's got 4 8 pin connections?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> We have to have a super-crazy folder badge for you soon. Well you might have to share the glory with buck, bogmali and msgblb, but still you are hooked, big time


Us 4 have been trading blows for the last 4 to 6 months now. It's a little friendly competition between us.

I've only been folding for TPU for about 14 months now.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> So it's got 4 8 pin connections?


It has 2 8 pin connectors and 2 6 pin connectors. So you can hook up 2 cards with out any problems. The 450 will need a 6 pin adapter to be able to run it on the same PSU.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Look's like i just passed qu4k3r for my spot back! 73rd feels better already! Once i drop some -bigadv units hopefully i can start making my way up there pretty quick!

My new years resolution: be ranked 10 or better for TPU. This year is going to have to come with more hardware changes, and pure dedication!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> This year is going to have to come with more hardware changes, and pure dedication!


Alot of it to get in the top 10, its not an unreasonable thing to do. Just think what we have folding and what you would have to get to be able to catch up and stay with the top 10. 
You have your work cut out for you young man. So with that being said, get busy and fold your Butt off...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Alot of it to get in the top 10, its not an unreasonable thing to do. Just think what we have folding and what you would have to get to be able to catch up and stay with the top 10.
> You have your work cut out for you young man. So with that being said, get busy and fold your Butt off...



Im folding as much as i can! I have some other hardware right now but it's not worth it to fold on. C2d laptop's only score 1k PPD and my mother and father use them and they don't like the heat from it when it's sitting in their lap, also my sisters i3 330m scores about 2.5k ppd which would help, but you know how 18 year old girls are with their stuff lol

Im trying my hardest to get two 470's and a PSU right now. I don't really have a steady job right now as im waiting for the bestbuy here to start hiring again which they will at the beginning of january.

I've got a kid i used to go to school with (im homeschooled now, all online courses) who's 16 and works at best buy in the geek squad tech department, who is just a retard when i was talking to him. He said updating my graphics drivers was going to brick my cards lmao  But he makes like $10.70 a hour at 16 and he said he usually gets about 60 hours every 2 weeks, after school and on weekends.

He actually just built a new 980x rig, and has one 580 now, he's getting 2 more next month he said. I've been trying to recruit him to folding but he claims he need's the 980x and gpu's to run a server for garrys mod 

So if i could get a job like that and be making close to 1,200 a month, i'd have all kinds of hardware in the world and might be up there with you guys  Trust me i have it pretty good and i know it. My rent's provide me with a vehicle, pay for gas, pay for insurance, my cell phone bill with a data package, all my racing expenses, entry fee's, new dirt bikes, parts gear everything. Oh also living lake side is a huge bonus, they pay for jet ski gas, boat gas. Let's just say im very grateful when it comes to my parents, and they don't care about how much i make the electricty bill go up, their just excited to see my so into computers and love them as much as i do 

So yeah, if i get that job at best buy *crossing fingers* i'll definitely be getting some new hardware!

We gotta start somewhere right? Im gonna start with getting some new 470's hopefully soon!


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 5, 2011)

I see xbonez been talking about me.

Hello people.

Just joined the forums. You will see me post every once in a while when I am not on newegg drooling over... stuff. Just a tad bit on the lazy side.

Anyway, great to be a part of this team, you guys really seem to know your game (i know xbonez does).

Cheers.

Already posted on "introduce-yourself-something" thread.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> I see xbonez been talking about me.
> 
> Hello people.
> 
> ...



If you start hanging out here you will start to be like x and the rest of us  Don't drool over stuff just buy it already! Also posting here before you make purchases will help save you money. Everyone here is always looking out for the best deals for eachother and alot of times score great deals on used stuff that folds great!

What motherboard do you have? Do you have any more PCI express lanes open for cards? That's probably your easiest way to get some more quick PPD to begin with. Although 21k ppd a day is great to start out at! When i first started folding i was getting like 5k PPD  Now im averaging about 42k and it's soon to increase!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 5, 2011)

> We gotta start somewhere right?


Exactly well said, we all have to start at the bottom and work our way up. Unless you have boat loads of money and can just buy all the parts you want and have like a whole room dedicated to just folding farms.
Good luck with the job thing.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Exactly well said, we all have to start at the bottom and work our way up. Unless you have boat loads of money and can just buy all the parts you want and have like a whole room dedicated to just folding farms.
> Good luck with the job thing.



Yeah man, im really hoping i can get the job at best buy in feb and the job this weekend  I've almost got 50 bucks for that PSU  Im talking to a buddie i have in real life who wants to buy my z313's and mw2 for 50 bucks. I think ill go ahead and do that buy your extra PSU and then sell my OCZ, make some money this weekend and buy 1 470, sell my gts's, buy another 470


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

The two 470s will cost you close to 400. For another 50ish, you have another bigadv rig...

Though it won't work for you coz you're getting the money by selling your 8800s so you'll need a graphics card to replace them


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> The two 470s will cost you close to 400. For another 50ish, you have another bigadv rig...
> 
> Though it won't work for you coz you're getting the money by selling your 8800s so you'll need a graphics card to replace them


Exactly  Also i think id rather have two 470's than another bigadv rig that way i have 1 complete rig that's a workhouse and puts out the ppd of 2 -bigadv rigs.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah man, im really hoping i can get the job at best buy in feb and the job this weekend  I've almost got 50 bucks for that PSU  Im talking to a buddie i have in real life who wants to buy my z313's and mw2 for 50 bucks. I think ill go ahead and do that buy your extra PSU and then sell my OCZ, make some money this weekend and buy 1 470, sell my gts's, buy another 470



May I suggest waiting to see what the GTX560 has in store for us? (only a few more days)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> May I suggest waiting to see what the GTX560 has in store for us? (only a few more days)



Hmm i had completely forgotten about those! In fact that is a very smart decision, as most likely it would help push 470 prices down for me


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

@ Josh - top 10 is nice, a true dedication. When I began a year ago my goal was to stay in the daily top 20, which at that time was possible with 12-15 K. A realistic goal then and now for a dedicated folder Going to top 10 was never in my mind, and still isn't, and you shouldn't aim higher because that will ruin you mentally come summer when your parents doesn't see the need for additional heating. I understand your passion but top 20 daily is great in this team, and in general.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

They won't make me shut off the rigs. Their all in my bedroom, and my mom is a organ donation coordinater so she's all for folding  She'd rather see me fold than game any day.

Right now at 40k PPD in a year from now that will put me at 13.4mil points. If i upgrade my hardware and im getting 60k PPD with new gpu's that's 20.1mil points. I think it can be done if i fold everyday for the next year


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, but you gotta factor in the fact that other people will be upgrading exponentially too...take TexBill and the likes for example. adding a bigadv rig almost every month or two.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking I might have to downgrade my 470 to a 460. Reason being, the lady's birthday is coming up and she's been wanting an HTPC. Grnfinger, here, is willing to trade his HTPC for my 470 + $30 cash. 

The 460 will only set me back by about 3k. Currently, my 470 gives out 13k. I'm guessing I can get an OC'ed 460 to give me 10k. Can any 460 owners confirm that?

On the brighter side, I got my XSPC Rasa. Just gonna wait for the i7 parts to come in so I can set it up.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> . I'm guessing I can get an OC'ed 460 to give me 10k. Can any 460 owners confirm that?



I do 11.6 @ 850 MHz core. Frist slot and two slots used for folding in my old P35 board.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2011)

Great deal for someone looking to put together another bigadv rig

D0 920 + EVGA x58 motherboard for $279, shipped
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1574727


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, but you gotta factor in the fact that other people will be upgrading exponentially too...take TexBill and the likes for example. adding a bigadv rig almost every month or two.



Ahh true. Which 470 where you thinking of selling? The last asus one?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Ahh true. Which 470 where you thinking of selling? The last asus one?



Sadly, yes.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I'm guessing I can get an OC'ed 460 to give me 10k. Can any 460 owners confirm that?



About 12k at 870/1740/2200.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sadly, yes.



Hmm when do you need it gone by? I just got word that we have 1 truck that need's to be cleaned up this weekend. I don't know how long it will take though but im getting paid 10 bucks an hour. Id imagine ill make 150 at the least and i have my 8800's i can also sell. If you got someone that would buy it before then though, no worries go ahead and sell it if that what you need to do.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> What motherboard do you have? Do you have any more PCI express lanes open for cards?



I have one open lane. will work at 8x. has to be nvidia, i think 890GX chipsets have something against nvidia + radeon combo.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> I have one open lane. will work at 8x. has to be nvidia, i think 890GX chipsets have something against nvidia + radeon combo.



Nvidia are the only cards to fold on anyways  ATi cards don't score any PPD really. You could possibly throw another 460 in your rig and score another 12k PPD and run them in SLI if needed for gaming.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

If you flash your BIOS, it should be fine.

However, folding is terrible on ATI cards. Their top of the line 5870 scores about as much as a 8800...lol.

Seems like my Arctic Silver 5 is burning in. Temps, at 3.6Ghz on Prime95 load, don't cross 50 now. I might be able to push it to 3.8 on the H50. However, I'll need to heck with folding coz it seems folding heats my processor more than Prime95.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

> I'm guessing I can get an OC'ed 460 to give me 10k. Can any 460 owners confirm that?


My 460's OC net me about 12K to 13K depending on the WU they get. Also the 768mb 460 is cheaper and a better deal for just folding with it.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Also the 768mb 460 is cheaper and a better deal for just folding with it.



I can confirm that.
Its also a better glutton for OC punishment.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

woot! Just crossed the 40k mark for the day. Seems like I got an SMP bonus or something.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

My roommate started playing black ops on my computer while i was away. Both clients stopped for 4 hours <.<


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

Installed the new X6 1090t BE and bumped PPD up by about 3.5K so far. It's oc to 4.05GHZ temps are 128F not bad for going from the 1055T to 1090T BE.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Running under water?

Going by your temps at those clocks, I don't think it would be water.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Running under water?


Not yet still waiting on my new pump to get here.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

You'd probably be able to push clocks some more. You still at stock voltage?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

1.4 on volts


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

anybody need a 1055T cpu I have it for sale on my for sale page.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

If only my motherboard could run a x6 without burning, I would return my 965 to newegg and take that 1055 of yours.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> temps are 128F



Dude, what do you monitor your CPU temperature with?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

core temp
why do you not believe me?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

My 965 is running at 3.8 now on stock volts and not breaking 50 with either Prime or folding. Seems 4.0 should be do-able with my H50.

The breaking-in of my AS5 definitely dropped temps by a good 3-5 degrees on load.

@Tex: The temps are very believable. Its what I'm getting with my 965. I guess it was coz you said it in F, and not C...lol


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

50C mine is 128F
exactly thats why i made it clear I was reading it in F and not C


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats 6 deg farenheit less than yours, but I'm also at 3.8 while you're at 4.0.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

what are your volts at? also mine was just setup today about 2 hours ago the as5 hasn't settled in yet. temps should go down a little over the next couple of days.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Stock volts: 1.384V


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

hmm that might be why then your volts are lower than mine are. good news pump should be here tomorrow and the chip will be under water by the weekend. lower temps and higher clocks.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> core temp
> why do you not believe me?



Yeah I'm a distrustful b***h.
Jk.
I just get very different temps on Core Temp and CPUID HWMonitor
Heres an example -


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

core temp has worked well for me on my AMD cpu's I use real temp for my Intel's. I have the little heat gun thing also but it's always a hassle to get it out and try to get a temp from it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds other members desktops intriguing?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope, you're not the only one. I love mine though. 
Always irks my gf that she's not the one adorning my desktop...lol


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> core temp has worked well for me on my AMD cpu's I use real temp for my Intel's. I have the little heat gun thing also but it's always a hassle to get it out and try to get a temp from it.



So you are saying I can trust the fact that my CPU is actually at 41 C under full load?




BUCK NASTY said:


> Am I the only one that finds other members desktops intriguing



I dont think so bucky. I actually shifted to desktop while taking the screen to let everyone have a look 

and to share the shame that Im still running an old 20" 1680*1050...


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

bucky LOL


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay after some tinkering I have managed to get 5k PPD out of the GTX 430 on WU 6805, and @ clocks of 749 core, 1498 shader, 832 memory, that's a rather conservitive OC, I think, will tinker with it some more tonight.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys, so i sold those z313's and modern warfare 2 to my buddie tonight and just ordered one of those PC power and cooling 750w power supplys! Now i'll have a PSU capable of two 470's and probably a 450 

Now, i just need to sell my OCZ psu. Anybody know somebody who would want a OCZ ModXStream pro 500w psu? It's semi modular, i have the original retail box, with all cables, and the cable bag. I'd probably want $40 shipped for it in the US. PSU's aren't cheap to ship as their heavy buggers.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Post it here and in [H]...It should sell soon


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't post at [H] i have like 10 posts there lol. Whenever i find something i want i just PM the dude.

When do you need to sell that asus 470 and what are you looking to get out of it?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

If I do sell it, it will be to another guy here who wants to trade it for his HTPC. I could ask him though. If he doens't really need it, I could sell it to you, you coupld pay him, and he can ship the HTPC to me


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> If I do sell it, it will be to another guy here who wants to trade it for his HTPC. I could ask him though. If he doens't really need it, I could sell it to you, you coupld pay him, and he can ship the HTPC to me



Hmm.. that may work. When do you need that HTPC?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

As soon as possible, so he doesn't end up selling it to someone else.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> As soon as possible, so he doesn't end up selling it to someone else.



Shoot just trade it to him and ill find a 470 when i can.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm getting sick of GPU Tracker v2 being so glitchy and finiky, anyone have some simple easy to use F@H clients, that I could preferibly set which WU's which GPU or CPU do?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

What problems are you having with it? its worked fine with me so far


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

There is not a way to pick the WU you want, its out of our control.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> What problems are you having with it? its worked fine with me so far



PPD fluxate even when on the same WU, and for some reason despite being on same WU, CPU goes from 14k PPD to 224.

Also I would like to try out some different clients.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just setup all my clients manually. This is the guide i used for setting up clients on my cards, and this is the guide i used for setting up smp/-bigadv. 

Then just use HFM to monitor your PPD.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh does anyone have a link to the specs on those PC power and cooling 750w units?

EDIT: Ahh nevermind found it here. Wow 60 amps on the 12v rail! That's nuts  That was one of the best 53 bucks i've spent


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Oh does anyone have a link to the specs on those PC power and cooling 750w units?



http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/silencer-750-quad-black.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, i got it thanks! Have you got a chance to hook yours up yet? How do you like it? I paid the extra 5 bucks to have them test it before they ship it because if i receive it and its DOA i don't have to pay to send it back. If i didn't pay 5 bucks to have them ship it i would be paying much more to ship it back to them.

Also is it just the rear fan? Their isn't a bottom fan or anything?

Since this PSU is a 750w and has a buttload of amps on the 12v rail i could see myself sleeving this PSU as it should last me quite a while  60 amps on the 12v is a ton isn't it?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

For a quality 750w unit, 60A is expected. For reference, my Antec 750w has 64A and I believe the Corsair 750s have 60A as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but with my limited searching skills I still didn't find the answer...

What would make better points over the long haul, keeping my 470's running on this rig, or swap it for the big advanced on my i7 860?

Doing both limits my CPU production and times for the early bonus, but if it stands to make more points, I think logically I should swap out to the 860's production, yes?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Oh does anyone have a link to the specs on those PC power and cooling 750w units?
> 
> EDIT: Ahh nevermind found it here. Wow 60 amps on the 12v rail! That's nuts  That was one of the best 53 bucks i've spent



I love PC Power Cooling, have been using their products for a long time, in fact their offices are based about 35 mins from my house.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> This may be a stupid question but with my limited searching skills I still didn't find the answer...
> 
> What would make better points over the long haul, keeping my 470's running on this rig, or swap it for the big advanced on my i7 860?
> 
> Doing both limits my CPU production and times for the early bonus, but if it stands to make more points, I think logically I should swap out to the 860's production, yes?



I dont think I am best for answering this, but I think running bigadv with 7 threads and running both 470s would still have you finishing within the bonus time frame.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I dont think I am best for answering this, but I think running bigadv with 7 threads and running both 470s would still have you finishing within the bonus time frame.



when I set it up I had to pass the test runs, which was ok. Then when I moved to the actual WUs it seemed the time I was getting for the due date wasnt near long enough to finish the WU for a bonus I know that I lost points on the 470s and it seemed it was enough to offset the CPU working. I'm not so sure, based on that, if it was worth all the energy it was taking up to get similar production to when I didnt have the 200+W going to the CPU as well

Thanks for the help, I'm not disclaiming your opinion, maybe I just didn't wait long enough to "see" the results.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

theonedub said:


> For a quality 750w unit, 60A is expected. For reference, my Antec 750w has 64A and I believe the Corsair 750s have 60A as well.



Ahh i never really looked at good quality units. Im used to seeing many low amp rails on cheap units. Look's like i made a good decision on my purchase though! 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I love PC Power Cooling, have been using their products for a long time, in fact their offices are based about 35 mins from my house.



Good to know it's a good reputable brand!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't remember where I mentioned that I didn't need dummy plugs running multi Fermi cards but now I have a clarification. What I previously said was true at the time but not anymore.

I had been using console clients for my Fermi cards but when I started running some SMP clients I started to switch over to tracker. Every time I tried to run the second card from tracker I got an error the card wasn't supported. To solve this I had to install a dummy plug and reinstall the driver. I might have just been lucky running the console clients.

I don't have an answer for sneekypeet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2011)

I get away without dummies on both. Only issue I ran into with SMP was a machine ID, but I assume the tracker would assign the right IDs.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Dunno...I'm still running 2 470s and a 8800, without any dummy plus. Monitor is connected to one 470, rest have no connections. My environment is Win 7 Ultimate x64, FA GPU Tracker and the latest nvidia drivers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2011)

Since I'm updating my rigs to Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, I will stick with the dummy plugs.(two rigs done, two left)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

My GTS 450 will not fold unless a monitor is connected (or dummy plug) *unless* I go into display properties and extend the display manually. The downside to that is that on a reboot you have to do it again. I don't know why the 'dummy plug experience' is not more consistent between us all  

@Sneeky: the slow down and extended completion time was with 7 threads going only (leaving one for the GPUs) or with all 8 going? I'd like to know whats up as I might do a little more CPU folding after I hit my next WCG Milestone.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Since I'm updating my rigs to Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, I will stick with the dummy plugs.(two rigs done, two left)



Hmm.. I may need to get some dummy plugs if i upgrade to 470's. Hopefully i don't but well see after i get the second card which hopefully isn't too long! 

Im folding fine on both of my cards without a dummy plug on the second card.

Just a few quick updates,

1. The i7 at 4.0 is still completely stable! (knock on wood) It's 55% complete right now and is almost giving me 31k PPD. Im crossing my fingers that the chip will remain stable and not fail.

2. My 8800gts's are putting out some great numbers and are flying through all kinds of work units! All my current points have been from my cards, and their actually surprising me right now!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=538399

3. My power supply should be here sometime next week!

4. Im heading to my buddies house tomorrow around noonish, so the rig will be left on and i won't be back till probably sunday night. (hopefully with a whole lotta cash for 470's!) So im really hoping the rig can remain stable. I have about 25 hours till i drop my first -bigadv unit and it should drop another one on or around sunday when im gone. So that could be about 120k points from my bigadv units by the time i get back, plus about 40-50k from my cards. Let's just hope nothing happens to the rig while im gone!

5. After i return, i will forsure be able to get one 470. Here's my current money situation. I figure i can sell both my of 8800's for about $120, and my mod x stream pro for $40 bucks. That's $160 there and im sure i can pick up a 470 for about $180. So i pretty much have 1 card already paid for with my current hardware. But i would rather not have to sell both cards and have the rig down while im waiting for the 470. So hopefully while im gone ill come back with about $200 or more. It could be less, it could be more, i don't really know  

So i was thinking whatever money i get this weekend, ill buy a 470 with, and when i get the 470 install that and put the 8800's up for sale giving me my money for the next 470  Until the 8800's sell i will definitely fold on them along with the 470! So hopefully ill be getting about 55k with all 3 cards till i can get a second 470.

If anybody knows someone who would want some evga 8800gts's in the near future, definitely point them my way or let me know about it. They are great cards and i get about 6k PPD out of them. That's nearly $10 bucks for every 1k PPD which is a great investment! Their really not bad gaming cards either.

Sorry for the long post just wanted to keep my bro's updated!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2011)

theonedub said:


> @Sneeky: the slow down and extended completion time was with 7 threads going only (leaving one for the GPUs) or with all 8 going? I'd like to know whats up as I might do a little more CPU folding after I hit my next WCG Milestone.



I didn't set the priority, I assume it was all 8 and the GPUs.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2011)

I see, I was mentioning before running it with 7 threads to leave one open to feed the GPU3 clients. If you try that out let me know how it works please.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2011)

due to the constant draw of power, I would rather opt for one or the other really. But I may tinker around a bit and see anyways.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got a record day in the making. Looks like there are still 2 -bidadv to upload later today.
Keep up the phenomenal work guy's!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha....sweet. Broken you 24hr avg already! Today should be an awesome day for you.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've got a record day in the making. Looks like there are still 2 -bidadv to upload later today.
> Keep up the phenomenal work guy's!



Awesome buck! It's gonna be hard for me to break my largest day with those 150k days from when you guys where helping me! I'll have to make it work though  I wanna break it this year.



xbonez said:


> Haha....sweet. Broken you 24hr avg already! Today should be an awesome day for you.



You had an awesome day yesterday too bonez! Tomorrow is gonna be a amazing day for me as well  Ill be breaking 800k, and dropping a bigadv. Tomorrow should be worth around 70k for me 

16 hours until i drop my first -bigadv. Is still running rock solid stable! Beat that 2.6ghz


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> You had an awesome day yesterday too bonez! Tomorrow is gonna be a amazing day for me as well  Ill be breaking 800k, and dropping a bigadv. Tomorrow should be worth around 70k for me
> 
> 16 hours until i drop my first -bigadv. Is still running rock solid stable! Beat that 2.6ghz



Yeah...I put out more points yesterday than my total PPD, so I probably got an SMP bonus or something. I eager to see what kind of a bonus you get when you finish your first bigadv. Thats about how much I'll be getting too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

Buck is gonna get nasty today


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2011)

Good that you (Buck) take the responsibility for adding some extra points to compensate for the ones that I'm not making today 

The other day DustyShiv asked about the difference between the energy comsumption for crunching for a i920 at stock and @ 4.2 GHz. I said that I could find out for him so I started testing last night. My frist crash was when I lowered the bclk from 190 to 133 in Gigabytes software and then I crashed time and time again. OK redwine and OC is not a good cocktail but here is what I found

260 GTX (paused), GB X58A-UD5, 2 TB Black Caviar, 3 Noutua fans, 6 GB RAM, +87 % PSU

Stock @ 1.184 V, 200 Watt
3.780 @ 1.280 V, 260 Watt
3.885 @ 1.280 V, 264 Watt
3.990 @ 1.274 V, 281 Watt, 380 Watt with GPU folding

To be continued.....

I did managed to get my hex running at 4.2 GHz at 1.28 V, but lowered it to 4.15 for 21:06 TPF (63.500 PPD)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah...I put out more points yesterday than my total PPD, so I probably got an SMP bonus or something. I eager to see what kind of a bonus you get when you finish your first bigadv. Thats about how much I'll be getting too.



I did a calculator with my TPF and around the time i drop the work unit it will be worth about 62-63k. The work unit without bonuses are worth 9k so -bigadv points esentally come from the bonus points. 

i7 rigs are great man you will certainly enjoy yours! Seeing 30k PPD from ONE piece of hardware is amazing!



mstenholm said:


> Good that you take the responsibility for adding some extra points to compensate for the ones that I'm not making today
> 
> The other day DustyShiv asked about the difference between the energy comsumption for crunching for a i920 at stock and @ 4.2 GHz. I said that I could find out for him so I started testing last night. My frist crash was when I lowered the bclk from 190 to 133 in Gigabytes software and then I crashed time and time again. OK redwine and OC is not a good cocktail but here is what I found
> 
> ...



Holy crap! 21:06 TPF  Why do hex's score twice the PPD when their is only 4 more threads? That is amazing man! I never knew they scored that much PPD!

When i get a job again, i need to grab a 970


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

My x4 965 has been folding stably at 3.8 at stock volts for almost a day now. It hovers around 52 degrees, but runs the hottest during the night (b/w 1am - 4am), when it's generally at 53-55 degrees. Never crosses 55. If I can somehow figure out a way to bring the temps down by a few degrees, I could run it at 4.0, with a slight bump in volts.

Any suggestions on bringing temps down a few degrees? I already have push-pull.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My x4 965 has been folding stably at 3.8 at stock volts for almost a day now. It hovers around 52 degrees, but runs the hottest during the night (b/w 1am - 4am), when it's generally at 53-55 degrees. Never crosses 55. If I can somehow figure out a way to bring the temps down by a few degrees, I could run it at 4.0, with a slight bump in volts.
> 
> Any suggestions on bringing temps down a few degrees? I already have push-pull.



This is on your h50? Only thing i could think of is better fan's and lower ambients.

EDIT: That's weird cause your on stock volts. I was never impressed with my h50 running amd, but on my i7 this thing is outstanding!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Yup, this is my H50. can't do much about my ambient. Running two yate loons. Could probably go for higher CFM fans (maybe w/shrouds) and move the yate loons to my Rasa radiator.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yup, this is my H50. can't do much about my ambient. Running two yate loons. Could probably go for higher CFM fans (maybe w/shrouds) and move the yate loons to my Rasa radiator.



what's your outside temps? Couldn't you set the rig by a window and crack the window? I did that and my h50 is exhausting cool air 

If you were to get new fan's get some 38mm fan's as they have the highest static pressure. Scythe Ultra kaze 3k rpm fan's are great but noisy. Or scythe gentle typhoon gt 15's are amazing i've heard.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Scythe Ultra kaze 3k rpm fan's are great but noisy. Or scythe gentle typhoon gt 15's are amazing i've heard.



I'm using my Antec 3 speed case fans on the Coolit ECO in push pull. works wonders.

x, just run your fans at full speed, or open the side of your Antec 1200 again  oh and move that bottom front case fan to the top.

If you see no improvements, just call it a day and install your custom water cooling kit


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

My fans are running at full speed, and the Yate Loons have a higher CFM than the antec fans, I think. I also ahve the side panel open right now, but I think closing it might actually lower the temperatures since the side panel fan pulls out some of the hot air.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> I'm using my Antec 3 speed case fans on the Coolit ECO in push pull. works wonders.
> 
> x, just run your fans at full speed, or open the side of your Antec 1200 again  oh and move that bottom front case fan to the top.
> 
> If you see no improvements, just call it a day and install your custom water cooling kit



he's saving that baby for the i7 

running the better fan's with higher static pressure allows more air to flow through the rad. If you have a high CFM fan and it doesn't have good static pressure it's useless on on rad. Now if you have fan's with high static pressure, their is pressure from the fan to actually push that air through the rad easier even with the resistance of the radiator.

Choosing the right fan's for your radiator can be very difficult, but those two fan's i listed are supposed to be some of the best fan's out there for h50 and h70 users.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My fans are running at full speed, and the Yate Loons have a higher CFM than the antec fans, I think. I also ahve the side panel open right now, but I think closing it might actually lower the temperatures since the side panel fan pulls out some of the hot air.



You have your side panel exhausting? Also is your h50 set-up as intake?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, my H50, sidepanel and top 200mm fans all exhaust. i have 3 120mm fans in the front of the case as intake. The aim was to make it such that air enters from the front and exhausts from the back for good airflow


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Choosing the right fan's for your radiator can be very difficult,



It was easy for me. Went something like this -

Me: So, I need two identical fans for push pull with this new cooling kit i just got. Hmm...

My Antec 1200: *Tries to hide in a corner*

Me: Wait a minute...


Anyway, if I can figure out which temperature to look at, my CPU might be anywhere between 41C to 52C on load at 4.1GHz 1.44V. So the cooler is working well either way.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, my H50, sidepanel and top 200mm fans all exhaust. i have 3 120mm fans in the front of the case as intake. The aim was to make it such that air enters from the front and exhausts from the back for good airflow



Hmm.. What's your ambients?



meow1990 said:


> It was easy for me. Went something like this -
> 
> Me: So, I need two identical fans for push pull with this new cooling kit i just got. Hmm...
> 
> ...



You want to look at core temp or real temp. It will say core 0 through 5 for you since your running a amd x6. Run a stress test with real or core temp open, and it will say your max temps on the core's. Whatever core has the highest temp is the one i usually look at for my max temps.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

@Meow: The signature widget that shows score updates once every three hours, while the Stanford page updates every hour. Your widget last updated at 9am EST and the Stanford page last updated at 11am EST. The scores on your widget match the score on the Stanford page which means you haven't put out any points in those 2 hours. Any reason to believe your system might have shut down or something?

For example, the score difference b/w my widget and my stanford page is about 14k (probably includes an SMP bonus)


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

2011-01-06 06:04:10 was the time of last work unit. thats PST right?

Maybe Its crunching a long WU. lets wait and see. Last i saw it was at 7.30 EST. It was starting out WUs.

I left the window open so ambient temps are probably at around 15C so overheating isnt an issue.

Maybe I had a BSOD and restart, in which case my computer is on and not doing anything. I haven't setup any remote monitoring.

Josh, RealTeamp 3.6 doesnt support the 1090T as far as I know. I had tried it.
CoreTemp shows all core temps, yes, but when I look in the BiOS (which measures using the mobo sensor i would think) it matches the other (higher) temperature more, which puts me on guard.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey i forget when it is, but when is the chimp challenge? IIRC it's sometime around march? Im really looking forward to the CC this year!

Also is Wizz getting anywhere getting compaines to sponsor TPU and get prizes for our folding members? I think i remember reading somewhere that he was working on it.

We need to get some more things at TPU to attract new folders. I know i was easily hooked at OCN because of the foldathons and give a ways. I know folding isn't about that, but that's the first thing that got me started.

If we could get stuff like that to get them interested, they will be hooked like the rest of us


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> 2011-01-06 06:04:10 was the time of last work unit. thats PST right?
> 
> Maybe Its crunching a long WU. lets wait and see. Last i saw it was at 7.30 EST. It was starting out WUs.
> 
> ...



AFAIK speedfan and BIOS all use the CPU sensor, which isn't actually your core temp's. My BIOS read's much higher than core temp does for me. Id just use core temp


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> AFAIK speedfan and BIOS all use the CPU sensor, which isn't actually your core temp's. My BIOS read's much higher than core temp does for me. Id just use core temp



So if I OC to, say, 4.5 - 5 GHz and it puts a hole my mobo because the CPU sensor was actually right, can I show up at your doorstep and bonk your head with a rubber hammer?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey i forget when it is, but when is the chimp challenge? IIRC it's sometime around march? Im really looking forward to the CC this year!
> 
> Also is Wizz getting anywhere getting compaines to sponsor TPU and get prizes for our folding members? I think i remember reading somewhere that he was working on it.
> 
> ...



The Chimp Challenge is around March. I don't know if TPU participates in it though. I remember Wizzard mentioning that he's getting in touch with some copmanies for Hw, but lets see how that goes.



meow1990 said:


> So if I OC to, say, 4.5 - 5 GHz and it puts a hole my mobo because the CPU sensor was actually right, can I show up at your doorstep and bonk your head with a rubber hammer?



If you do that, expect me to show up at your doorstep with a hammer first.

Also, you should set up a VNC server on your desktop. That way you can monitor it even if the comp restarts. At my work place, all outgoing VNC connections are blocked, but fortunately I can VNC into it from my cellphone, which i do often to monitor temps etc. If I feel temps are getting too high on either CPU or GPU, I can even adjust clocks, fan speed etc right from my cellphone. Geekgasm, right there.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> So if I OC to, say, 4.5 - 5 GHz and it puts a hole my mobo because the CPU sensor was actually right, can I show up at your doorstep and bonk your head with a rubber hammer?



Im pretty sure you would be melting other things before your cpu.

Does your mobo have a 8+2 power phase? Also have you overclocked your NB at all? I've heard that overclocking it to 2.6-3.0 yields amazing performance benefits.

Be sure you have good cooling on your NB and VRM's though. You may also want to get some heat sinks for the mosfet's.

Be sure to watch the heat on your mobo. I fried a amd MOBO OC'ing before. The mosfet's got so hot it melted the solder and the fet fell sideways and lost connection!  let's say i was a noob OC'er then lmao


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> The Chimp Challenge is around March. I don't know if TPU participates in it though. I remember Wizzard mentioning that he's getting in touch with some copmanies for Hw, but lets see how that goes.
> 
> 
> If you do that, expect me to show up at your doorstep with a hammer first.
> ...



I think TPU participates in it. Look at our team summary. ChimPowerUp is a username that would be used during the chimp challenge just a guess though 

What's a VNC?  Also what app is that and how do you do it?! I'd love to get my droid x setup with this before i leave so i can monitor all my points being submitted!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

I would assume his motherboard would have 8+2 power phase because motherboards that have 4+1, like mine, have reported cases of the northbridge burning (or even catching fire) when running even a lightly OC'ed x6 at load for prolonged periods. That is why I am unable to upgrade to an x6.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Be sure to watch the heat on your mobo. I fried a amd MOBO OC'ing before. The mosfet's got so hot it melted the solder and the fet fell sideways and lost connection! let's say i was a noob OC'er then lmao



Yeah I have OC'd the NB. Not sure what clocks but I remeber i had to increase the voltage.

My mobo has really good heat sinks on the NB. and did you read about the 15C ambient room temp? 

Anyway, I will try more things out and keep 50C on core temp as my upper limit. Very interested in finding out how far I can go.

Did I tell you this was my first every overclock?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

VNC is remoting protocol that allows you to control your PC remotely. The service I like to use is TightVNC. Its a free software. basically, you install the TightVNC server on your desktop, and the TightVNC viewer on any computer you want to use to control your desktop from. The viewer can also be installed on a USB stick, if I'm not mistaken. The great thing about TightVNC is that if my computer restarts, it halts at the logon screen because I have a password set (sneaky roommates FTL), but at that point, ie the login screen, tight VNC starts running. So, if your PC restarts, you can still control your PC.

If you're behind an wireless router, you'll have to set up port forwarding for port 5900 (default VNC port).

For Android, I use the app AndroidVNC.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> Did I tell you this was my first every overclock?



You disappoint me. I had my first computer, a Pentium 800Mhz running at 1Ghz...lol


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> Yeah I have OC'd the NB. Not sure what clocks but I remeber i had to increase the voltage.
> 
> My mobo has really good heat sinks on the NB. and did you read about the 15C ambient room temp?
> 
> ...



If it's stable at 4.0 i honestly wouldn't touch it anymore. 4.0 is very good overclock.



xbonez said:


> VNC is remoting protocol that allows you to control your PC remotely. The service I like to use is TightVNC. Its a free software. basically, you install the TightVNC server on your desktop, and the TightVNC viewer on any computer you want to use to control your desktop from. The viewer can also be installed on a USB stick, if I'm not mistaken. The great thing about TightVNC is that if my computer restarts, it halts at the logon screen because I have a password set (sneaky roommates FTL), but at that point, ie the login screen, tight VNC starts running. So, if your PC restarts, you can still control your PC.
> 
> If you're behind an wireless router, you'll have to set up port forwarding for port 5900 (default VNC port).
> 
> For Android, I use the app AndroidVNC.



So if i only want to control my PC from my android i use tight VNC on my desktop and android vnc for my droid x?

Also do i need to be on wifi network with my droid to control it or can i be on 3g?

Oh and im running ethernet from my wrt54g. It's running dd-wrt, but all my desktops are connected through ethernet.


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

It is a power phase 8 + 2 design.

X, I would never wanna overclock back home in India. Ambient temps of 40C arent very friendly. And my previous box with E8500 came with a crapzilla mobo. Everytime I tried to OC, it would reset the clocks. 

Anywho, I think Im making up for all those non overclocked machines now 



Josh154 said:


> So if i only want to control my PC from my android i use tight VNC on my desktop and android vnc for my droid x?



You would also need to forward the VNC port (5011?) through your router.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> So if i only want to control my PC from my android i use tight VNC on my desktop and android vnc for my droid x?
> 
> Also do i need to be on wifi network with my droid to control it or can i be on 3g?
> 
> Oh and im running ethernet from my wrt54g. It's running dd-wrt, but all my desktops are connected through ethernet.



Yes, thats correct.

It works with both wifi and 3G.

If you have multiple desktops connected to the router, you'll still have to set up port forwarding. Google it, its very easy. It wont take you more than 10min tops.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> you would also need to forward the vnc port (5011?) through your router.



5900

also, if you wanna setup the VNC server on multiple desktops (like I have for my main and folding rig), you'll have to use differrent ports on each (5900,5901...etc.) and set up port forwarding for each.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> It is a power phase 8 + 2 design.
> 
> X, I would never wanna overclock back home in India. Ambient temps of 40C arent very friendly. And my previous box with E8500 came with a crapzilla mobo. Everytime I tried to OC, it would reset the clocks.
> 
> ...





xbonez said:


> Yes, thats correct.
> 
> It works with both wifi and 3G.
> 
> If you have multiple desktops connected to the router, you'll still have to set up port forwarding. Google it, its very easy. It wont take you more than 10min tops.



Okay cool! Also is this the VNC your using on your phone?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

yup


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> yup



alright, you have any links on how to forward that 5900 port?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

try this

http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-Port-Forwarding-on-a-Router

If you have problems, I can walk you through it on steam once i'm out of work


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Im using teamviewer. I didn't need to forward any ports whatsoever


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

What's your steam ID J?

Add me. Steam ID: Manana. Or try the_atheist1990

If you have black ops, then we can play zombies with x


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> What's your steam ID J?
> 
> Add me. Steam ID: Manana. Or try the_atheist1990
> 
> If you have black ops, then we can play zombies with x



Umm my steam login is Josh154154. is that the one you need?

I do have black ops also


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Umm my steam login is Josh154154. is that the one you need?
> 
> I do have black ops also



Cool!. We should definetly try killing some zombies! never been in a game with more than 2 players. always end up getting killed by the ethereal effing dogs...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> Cool!. We should definetly try killing some zombies! never been in a game with more than 2 players. always end up getting killed by the ethereal effing dogs...



Shit man, i've made it to like round 24 with 4 other people on the first level. This was on 360 though, as i just got black ops for xmas and i've played like 30 mins of it cause i finally got the i7 rig finished lmao!

I need to sell my rig #2 on craigslist and build a cheap am2 combo with a dual core and a decent pci express card and game on that and keep folding on the main rig.

Im so addicted to folding i don't like pausing my work units  In fact, i don't even know how to pause a -bigadv!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude, the other day I was playing it with 3 other guys (friends from my clan), we reached till level 23, and then died spectacularly...lol. It was my fault though...


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Shit man, i've made it to like round 24 with 4 other people on the first level. This was on 360 though, as i just got black ops for xmas and i've played like 30 mins of it cause i finally got the i7 rig finished lmao!
> 
> I need to sell my rig #2 on craigslist and build a cheap am2 combo with a dual core and a decent pci express card and game on that and keep folding on the main rig.
> 
> Im so addicted to folding i don't like pausing my work units  In fact, i don't even know how to pause a -bigadv!



You could make a gaming system out of the Intel quad core you sold me...lol. You can have it back if you'd like.

I think we might be straying OT here


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Dude, the other day I was playing it with 3 other guys (friends from my clan), we reached till level 23, and then died spectacularly...lol. It was my fault though...



Its always your fault! 

jk.

Anyway, check this video out.. ridic stuff.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> You could make a gaming system out of the Intel quad core you sold me...lol. You can have it back if you'd like.
> 
> I think we might be straying OT here



haha it's related to folding as i need a different rig not to interrupt my folding rig for huge points! 

I'll take it back for free  but i can't afford much at the moment cause i need to upgrade my gpu's for moar ppd!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha....addict!


----------



## meow1990 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Haha....addict!



it's ok. I was addicted to World of Warcraft once. F@H is a more.. forgiving addiction.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow1990 said:


> it's ok. I was addicted to World of Warcraft once. F@H is a more.. forgiving addiction.



Not on your wallet!  It's weird though definitely how folding is addicting. Whenever i have friends come over, remember im like 16 their all like wtf why do you fold? I say it's addicting and they act like im a crack head or somethin lol. It just get's to ya, and thankfully i got addicted at 15 when i started  Now imagine when im all your guy's age. Ill be putting out 1mil PPD! 

Look's like the new guy's are taking over the thread, old timers can't keep up with us young guys


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Old timers just like to stalk this thread. i see Tex active on this thread all the time (sneaky, sneaky tex)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Old timers just like to stalk this thread. i see Tex active on this thread all the time (sneaky, sneaky tex)



They just like to watch at how quickly us youngins are getting addicted


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

No we use the thread to talk about folding problems or other things associated to folding. Not to talk about gaming and other unrelated things. 
Not trying to be mean to you about this. I guess what i mean is if you want to talk about your gaming things do it on messanger or something else.
Keep this thread about folding messages.
Don't take this wrong.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> No we use the thread to talk about folding problems or other things associated to folding. Not to talk about gaming and other unrelated things.
> Not trying to be mean to you about this. I guess what i mean is if you want to talk about your gaming things do it on messanger or something else.
> Keep this thread about folding messages.
> Don't take this wrong.



We need to start a thread like this then


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds good start one up anybody can do it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Sounds good start one up anybody can do it.



Okay, started one here. Sorry for bringing up OT things in this thread. Let's try and keep this thread strictly for those who need help with folding.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Received my RAM which I ordered yesterday (newegg/UPS shipping is awesome). Now just waiting on the i7/EVGA x58.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Received my RAM which I ordered yesterday (newegg/UPS shipping is awesome). Now just waiting on the i7/EVGA x58.



Holy crap! You must be close to newegg or something. It took forever for UPS to get me my newegg order. My new PSU i bought is coming UPS ground so we will see how long that takes 

I bet you can't wait to get that rig running now!


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Am I the only one that finds other members desktops intriguing?



 Its like driving by and they left the blinds open... gotta look


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, my H50, sidepanel and top 200mm fans all exhaust. i have 3 120mm fans in the front of the case as intake. The aim was to make it such that air enters from the front and exhausts from the back for good airflow


You need to do the math for the CFM for your case.  Start by removing the side panel WHILE the system is running.  Be careful, I've heard that those 200MM fans are fragile. I bet the sound coming from the exhaust fans changes.  Why?  3X120mm fans can not keep up (unless they're 3000RPM beasts) with 2X200mm + 120MM(H50) (and I don't know if your PSU pulls from inside the case or not).  You most likely have a negative pressure in your case, which will hurt the H50.  Can you turn one of the 200MM fans around? I found this out with an Antec Solo.

Josh, from a home schooling father, your assignment is to figure out the difference between their and they're.  You might want to throw in your and you're as well.  As for you yougins, we're glad to see your enthusiasm, but hope that you are not just a "flash in the pan".


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You need to do the math for the CFM for your case. Start by removing the side panel WHILE the system is running. Be careful, I've heard that those 200MM fans are fragile. I bet the sound coming from the exhaust fans changes. Why? 3X120mm fans can not keep up (unless they're 3000RPM beasts) with 2X200mm   120MM(H50) (and I don't know if your PSU pulls from inside the case or not). You most likely have a negative pressure in your case, which will hurt the H50. Can you turn one of the 200MM fans around? I found this out with an Antec Solo.



Hmm...never though there would be so much math behind this.

My side panel is a 120mm fan.
So, my intake is: 3x120mm Antec Fans (will try to look what CFM they are)
My exhaust is: 1x200mm + 2x120mm

I'm guessing my Yate Loons don't have a CFM *much* higher than the Antec fans. So, if I consider the two 120mm exhausts to cancel out two of the Antec intakes, I'm still left with one Antec intake v/s one 200mm exhaust. That would leave me with negative pressure.

My PSU throws air out of the chassis, and also on my graphics card and my graphics card throws air on the PSU (Zalman VF3000f cooler). I'm pretty sure this isn't ideal since, but the side panel fan falls right in front and in between the gfx card and the PSU, so I was hoping it would exhaust the air that clashes in between.


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You need to do the math for the CFM for your case.
> 
> Josh... their and they're...your and you're as well.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You need to do the math for the CFM for your case.  Start by removing the side panel WHILE the system is running.  Be careful, I've heard that those 200MM fans are fragile. I bet the sound coming from the exhaust fans changes.  Why?  3X120mm fans can not keep up (unless they're 3000RPM beasts) with 2X200mm + 120MM(H50) (and I don't know if your PSU pulls from inside the case or not).  You most likely have a negative pressure in your case, which will hurt the H50.  Can you turn one of the 200MM fans around? I found this out with an Antec Solo.
> 
> Josh, from a home schooling father, your assignment is to figure out the difference between their and they're.  You might want to throw in your and you're as well.  As for you yougins, we're glad to see your enthusiasm, but hope that you are not just a "flash in the pan".



So you usually want more fan's CFM exhausting rather than intake?

I know i know. I always get mixed up with my their's and yours. Usually if theirs more than one of it i don't get it. English class has always been my least favorite. Don't even get me started on nouns, verb's adjectives and all that garbage. If i can speak english and others can understand me were good  Id rather stick to science and math which are my favorites 

Also all of my homeschooling is done online though a accredited program, so that's why it's so easy for me to browse TPU all day 

Im forsure not one of the "flash in a pan" guys. Im truly dedicated to folding, and honestly i don't know why. I hate to see all that hardware doing nothing. It gives me a reason to upgrade


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hmm...never though there would be so much math behind this.
> 
> My side panel is a 120mm fan.
> So, my intake is: 3x120mm Antec Fans (will try to look what CFM they are)
> ...



If the PSU is drawing air from inside the case, all three of your intake fans are canceled out!

Edit:  This is my favorite case.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If the PSU is drawing air from inside the case, all three of your intake fans are canceled out!
> 
> Edit:  This is my favorite case.



So do you usually want more intake then exhaust? Right now i have 2 top exhaust, my h50 exhausting, both of my gts's exhaust out the rear, my psu has it's own bottom intake and exhausts out the rear. I have one bottom intake fan, and the side panel is off. With the side panel on i have 2 intake.

Is their something wrong with my airflow?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Holy crap! You must be close to newegg or something. It took forever for UPS to get me my newegg order. My new PSU i bought is coming UPS ground so we will see how long that takes
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get that rig running now!



New Egg is like 100 miles from me, I have ordered stuff at noon on a Monday, and recived it on my door step at 10 AM on a Tuesday, using standard shipping.



Josh154 said:


> So do you usually want more intake then exhaust? Right now i have 2 top exhaust, my h50 exhausting, both of my gts's exhaust out the rear, my psu has it's own bottom intake and exhausts out the rear. I have one bottom intake fan, and the side panel is off. With the side panel on i have 2 intake.
> 
> Is their something wrong with my airflow?



Negative pressure in a case is far better than possitive preasure.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> New Egg is like 100 miles from me, I have ordered stuff at noon on a Monday, and recived it on my door step at 10 AM on a Tuesday, using standard shipping.
> 
> Negative pressure in a case is far better than possitive preasure.



Dam must be nice! So i have negative air pressure right now with more fan's exhausting than intaking? How is that better also? Isn't it starving for air on the inside of my case?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Dam must be nice! So i have negative air pressure right now with more fan's exhausting than intaking? How is that better also? Isn't it starving for air on the inside of my case?



No it's not because,

1: your case is not air tight, you'd be surprised how much air comes in through gaps, and even the the front bezels of your case.

2: it would be impossible to create a vacume and starve it of air

3: negative air pressure ensures fresh air is always coming in through your intakes, and that the intakes are preforming at their max.

4: it is the best way of creating a continuious air stream over parts, and moving air is always better than stail air sitting around in your case doing nothing but getting warmer.

5: the more air that moves through the case the better


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No it's not because,
> 
> 1: your case is not air tight, you'd be surprised how much air comes in through gaps, and even the the front bezels of your case.
> 
> ...



Ahh true. So I shouldn't change how i have my fan's setup, just change them all to higher CFM fans?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> So do you usually want more intake then exhaust? Right now i have 2 top exhaust, my h50 exhausting, both of my gts's exhaust out the rear, my psu has it's own bottom intake and exhausts out the rear. I have one bottom intake fan, and the side panel is off. With the side panel on i have 2 intake.
> 
> Is their something wrong with my airflow?



I was talking to xbonez.  IMHO, positive pressure in a case is more desirable than negative.  Exhaust fans working in a negative pressure case work harder, wear out sooner and exhaust less air.  I want to control where the air exits from my systems and where it enters.  I don't like air getting sucked in around the optical drives and every hole imaginable.  If you go and find the reviews of that Silverstone case, you will find one that shows that the idle temps of the GPU dropped, which I think tends to prove my point about the efficiency of a fan in positive vs. negative pressure.   That Silverstone case looks expensive, but I learned the hard way recently when I bought a cheap case and then spent $42 on fans for it.  The Silerstone has its draw backs, (show me a case that doesn't) such as the HDD area, but I love how heat is IMMEDIATELY removed from the case.  I don't know how the H50 type coolers work (in that case) though.  Josh, think about how that airflow would help your NB/SB cooling.


> 5: the more air that moves through the case the better


 Agreed.

Oh, and Josh, add there to the list.  BTW, I have to pause and think about which one of those words to use, so don't think I'm some English grammer expert, I just know that no matter how smart you are, it will be your ability to communicate, both written and verbally, that will determine how far you go in life.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Ahh true. So I shouldn't change how i have my fan's setup, just change them all to higher CFM fans?



Well that is up to you, every case has their qwerks, and is a little different, it also dpeends on how well you deal with noise levels. Also experemintation isn't a bad thing, as I said each case is different, and as such, it would depend on how and where the parts sit in your case, so you may find changing 1 fan result sin better CPU temp but then your GPU temps go up, or visa versa.

If your happy as it is, leave it, if you feel you can do better by adding some higher CFM fans go for it.

Also for fans in the 120 mm range I highly reccomend the Enermax Magma  fans, their cheap super quiet and push nearly 70 CFM, and their not rare, so they can be found at Fry's and Microcenter's ( at least at my local ones, though they all seem to be uniform in the products they carry, at least form what I have seen).


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

@Fan gurus: what is your opinion on shrouds? Should I purchase a few to put on my radiator, or are they not that effective?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was talking to xbonez.  IMHO, positive pressure in a case is more desirable than negative.  Exhaust fans working in a negative pressure case work harder, wear out sooner and exhaust less air.  I want to control where the air exits from my systems and where it enters.  I don't like air getting sucked in around the optical drives and every hole imaginable.  If you go and find the reviews of that Silverstone case, you will find one that shows that the idle temps of the GPU dropped, which I think tends to prove my point about the efficiency of a fan in positive vs. negative pressure.   That Silverstone case looks expensive, but I learned the hard way recently when I bought a cheap case and then spent $42 on fans for it.  The Silerstone has its draw backs, (show me a case that doesn't) such as the HDD area, but I love how heat is IMMEDIATELY removed from the case.  I don't know how the H50 type coolers work (in that case) though.  Josh, think about how that airflow would help your NB/SB cooling.
> Agreed.
> 
> Oh, and Josh, add there to the list.  BTW, I have to pause and think about which one of those words to use, so don't think I'm some English grammer expert, I just know that no matter how smart you are, it will be your ability to communicate, both written and verbally, that will determine how far you go in life.



Yeah definitely. I've learned that buying all new fan's isn't cheap. I've never replaced fan's in any of my cases just for that reason. I thought the stock fan's in my lexa s were decent but after feeling one of my yate's airflow holy crap my stock lexa s fan's are terrible!

My NB cooling has gotten much better since i have very low voltages running to it now at my 4.0 clock. It was weird, with higher voltages i couldn't even run IBT for 2 mins without it just hard restarting. Lowered my voltages and it's stable as ever 

I'll work on which there to use on from now on just for you 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well that is up to you, every case has their qwerks, and is a little different, it also dpeends on how well you deal with noise levels. Also experemintation isn't a bad thing, as I said each case is different, and as such, it would depend on how and where the parts sit in your case, so you may find changing 1 fan result sin better CPU temp but then your GPU temps go up, or visa versa.
> 
> If your happy as it is, leave it, if you feel you can do better by adding some higher CFM fans go for it.
> 
> Also for fans in the 120 mm range I highly reccomend the Enermax Magma  fans, their cheap super quiet and push nearly 70 CFM, and their not rare, so they can be found at Fry's and Microcenter's ( at least at my local ones, though they all seem to be uniform in the products they carry, at least form what I have seen).



I feel like i could do better. My yate, i have no clue what it is moves so much more air then my stock nzxt fan's. I think the stock nzxt fan's are good for like 44CFM which is not the best.

Noise is no bother to me either. In fact i like the hum of my fan's. It drounds out all other noises at night with the sump pump running and all that other scary crap  Getting used to a low hum of air is very easy too. In fact it's weird sleeping without my computer running anymore. I run my cards at 80-90% fan speed so they're(happy blue?) pretty stinkin loud!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> @Fan gurus: what is your opinion on shrouds? Should I purchase a few to put on my radiator, or are they not that effective?



I have heard on h50 they can drop temps 2-3C because they eliminate the dead spot in the center of the fan cooling that part of the rad. When your running 38mm fan's this center spot is VERY large.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm....2-3 degrees would be pretty sweet.

I would need 4 shrouds for my radiator, and (maybe) two for my H50. FrozenCPU sells them at 10 bucks apiece which is way too expensive.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hmm....2-3 degrees would be pretty sweet.



What are you thinking about for fan's? Ultra kaze 3k rpm are the cheaper one's i would say, and you can make a shroud out of some old 120mm fan's. Beware though, it will get VERY bulky with 2 38mm fan's and 2 25mm shrouds and the width of the h50.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah...shrouds on both sides of the H50 might not be possible. I might just do one side, but then it won't be as effective.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Picked up a 8800GT. Thats anywhere between 6-9k PPD for 35 bucks. I'd say thats a good deal.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Picked up a 8800GT. Thats anywhere between 6-9k PPD for 35 bucks. I'd say thats a good deal.



Nice man. 35 bucks is definitely a steal! I wouldn't say 6-9k ppd though. Id say probably 5-6k.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, the 800GS gives me 4k on stock. I'm sure, OC'ed the 8800GT could manage 6-7...dunno. We'll see...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

My gts's give me about 5.8k on any work units besides 450's and 454(i think thats the bad ones?). I have my shaders OC'd to 1844 as well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> @Fan gurus: what is your opinion on shrouds? Should I purchase a few to put on my radiator, or are they not that effective?



I really depends on a couple of things, 1 how much space you have to work with, as shrouds can be counterproductive if it means your forced to place the fans in a p[lace where your restricting air flow. Also it depends on the density of the fins in your radiator, as shrouds can mess with air pressure.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I really depends on a couple of things, 1 how much space you have to work with, as shrouds can be counterproductive if it means your forced to place the fans in a p[lace where your restricting air flow. Also it depends on the density of the fins in your radiator, as shrouds can mess with air pressure.



From everything i've read adding shrouds to a h50 helps it. I've read pages and pages and pages in every h50 thread on every forum i think


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure about the density of the fins in the XSPS Rasa radiator. I'll try looking up some forums. I'm sure someone's tried it.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

> @Fan gurus: what is your opinion on shrouds? Should I purchase a few to put on my radiator, or are they not that effective?


Yes fan shrouds make your fans more effective, they take away the dead spots fans seem to have like in the middle of the fan or along the outside edges.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 6, 2011)

*rads*

@xbonez these are for my next build the blue rad will be used to cool just the 1090 BE only, The other 3 fan rad will be used only for the 2 X 480's. Got them cheap and both of them are dual pass extreme rads fin spacing is close, which is key in cooling the water faster.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I'm not sure about the density of the fins in the XSPS Rasa radiator. I'll try looking up some forums. I'm sure someone's tried it.



Were you planning on adding shrouds to your rs 240 as well?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

I was, if I can get them for a reasonable price. I'll try it without first. If my OC is limited by temps, I might.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I was, if I can get them for a reasonable price. I'll try it without first. If my OC is limited by temps, I might.



I don't think you will be. Im doing fine on my h50 at 4.0 1.28v with a ultra kaze 2k and some yate for pull.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Sold my current folding rig (s775 combo), and will have to ship it out tomorrow. So no major folding on my end until I have the bigadv rig setup.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sold my current folding rig (s775 combo), and will have to ship it out tomorrow. So no major folding on my end until I have the bigadv rig setup.



Shouldn't be long till that's setup! How much did you happen to get out of that 775 rig?

At least i can gain some points on ya again now that my rig's running strong! 

Oh and i got my free tube of mx-2 in the mail today!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

I sold the processor, HSF, motherboard and 2 sticks of RAM for 170 + shipping. The RAM cost me 20, and I got everything from you for 50, so I broke even.

I just had the weirdest problem ever:

I logged into my folding rig and the display was completely messed up. the colors were off, the display was washed out etc. Did a cold restart and everything's working fine now. Dunno if it was a temperature thing Since I restarted, I couldn't check the temp.

Oh wow...yeah. It most probably temps. I just restarted folding on the 470, and within two min, the temps were at 86 degrees. I turned the fan up to 70%, and I'll drop the clocks and voltage on it. Better to have it folding slightly slower than not folding at all.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I sold the processor, HSF, motherboard and 2 sticks of RAM for 170 + shipping. The RAM cost me 20, and I got everything from you for 50, so I broke even.
> 
> I just had the weirdest problem ever:
> 
> ...



Jeesh! Is that the asus one with stock cooler? You must be too used to your other one  That's great that you broke even on it though! Have you already taken the folding rig apart and put the other 470 in your rig?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, it is the Asus one with stock cooler. I dropped the voltages to stock and increased the fan to 75% from 50%. Its still running at 700Mhz and temps on load are less than 75. This should be fine now.

I haven't taken apart the folding rig yet. I'll let it run for a few more hours before taking it down.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, it is the Asus one with stock cooler. I dropped the voltages to stock and increased the fan to 75% from 50%. Its still running at 700Mhz and temps on load are less than 75. This should be fine now.
> 
> I haven't taken apart the folding rig yet. I'll let it run for a few more hours before taking it down.



Hehe good thinkin. Your gonna need all the points you can get  8 hours till i drop my first -bigadv unit!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet. I get to keep my folding rig till Sat.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sweet. I get to keep my folding rig till Sat.



Why till saturday now?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey quick question. How do i pause a -bigadv unit? I wan't to put my new mx-2 paste on quick and go to 265.90 gpu drivers.

Also what's the best way to apply mx-2?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

If your using the tracker program just stop the clients and shut machine down then apply the tim or AS5. I use a small business card or old credit card, spread it on light and over the whole top of the cpu.  Usually a drop or a piece that looks about the size of a grain of rice will do it. With the new heat pipe coolers you need a little more to fill the gaps in between the heat pipes.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hmm....2-3 degrees would be pretty sweet.
> 
> I would need 4 shrouds for my radiator, and (maybe) two for my H50. FrozenCPU sells them at 10 bucks apiece which is way too expensive.



Cut the center out of an old 120mm fan, if you want a cheap shroud.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> If your using the tracker program just stop the clients and shut machine down then apply the tim or AS5. I use a small business card or old credit card, spread it on light and over the whole top of the cpu.  Usually a drop or a piece that looks about the size of a grain of rice will do it. With the new heat pipe coolers you need a little more to fill the gaps in between the heat pipes.



Nah i don't run tracker. Im gaming fine though running my -bigadv unit. Will shut down and apply mx-2 in a little bit though.

Looks like my new psu should be here on tuesday the 11th  Anybody wanna buy a 500w ocz mod x stream pro?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> Looks like my new psu should be here on tuesday the 11th


Glad to hear you got it done on your own. Hope everything works out for you on it. I bought 2 of them and both of them work, your PSU should work great.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2011)

Well if any of you guys picked up an extra PC Power 750w and want to sell it down the road, let me know. Looks like they are all OOS


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know Tex did. They really sold out of all of them?

EDIT: If any of you missed the PC power and cooling 750w PSU at directron, axiontech has them here  Better jump on that quick dub!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

A couple of weak updates today put me back under 25k average.  There goes my crazy folders badge.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> A couple of weak updates today put me back under 25k average.  There goes my crazy folders badge.



Dang bro that sucks  Hopefully you regain it very soon!

Also does anyone know what 465's score for PPD? If i could get some 465's with the black PCB's that unlock to 470's that would be awesome!

Even if i had to get some with the blue PCB's that don't unlock it saves me about 100 bucks over two 470's and it's cheaper than 2 460's also.

Newegg has these galaxy's right now for $144.99 and it comes with a free game that you could most likely sell bringing the cards prices down to about $250 for both or maybe cheaper.
Galaxy 60XGH3HS3CUD GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 25...


EDIT: Anybody interested in seeing a 2600k folding?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...67-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics-2.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrat's to Josh154 for his "first of many" -bigadv updates. Keep em' coming brother!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Dang bro that sucks  Hopefully you regain it very soon!
> 
> Also does anyone know what 465's score for PPD? If i could get some 465's with the black PCB's that unlock to 470's that would be awesome!
> 
> ...



yep, hopefully.  I checked all rigs, they are all going okay, nothing is locked up or anything.

For PPD, check this out:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's to Josh154 for his "first of many" -bigadv updates. Keep em' coming brother!



Thanks buck! It feel's pretty good!

I guess the quick 4.0 clock was perfectly stable! It's already chomping away on another 6900, and has about 2 days left till complete. Watch for me in the folding pie and milestones thread tonight 

Don't worry bro ill keep em coming!



Chicken Patty said:


> yep, hopefully.  I checked all rigs, they are all going okay, nothing is locked up or anything.
> 
> For PPD, check this out:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html



Cool thanks man! Look's like they score about 2k less PPD, but is 2k really worth 50 dollars?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmm, don't think so.  Considering you can get a card that does about 4k for that money.  Really it's up to you dude.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, don't think so.  Considering you can get a card that does about 4k for that money.  Really it's up to you dude.



Haha yeah i wouldn't think so either. I could take that 100 bucks i save and grab a gts 450 with it and bring in a extra 6k PPD over 470's. I think my rig would break 100k on days i drop -bigadv's then!

I like this 6900 better then that 2686 for some reason. Maybe it's just the first 2 digits i have no clue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

many people tend to like those first two digits so don't feel bad


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> many people tend to like those first two digits so don't feel bad



Hehe  Now you need to work on getting that crazy folders badge back before i managed to get a 25k avg!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> Also does anyone know what 465's score for PPD?


I have a  open box PNY GTX465 unlocked to a 470, 13K to 14K maybe just a little more. It doesn't OC very good, it is a steady card and chugs along with the points pretty darn good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

@Josh

I'm working on it, just thought of something and I might be adding a card h
This weekend.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I have a  open box PNY GTX465 unlocked to a 470, 13K to 14K maybe just a little more. It doesn't OC very good, it is a steady card and chugs along with the points pretty darn good.



Cool man! If i can score some pretty cheap i think id go for it. I mean for 100 bucks less than 470's they really can't be beaten. The best thing i think is for me to wait a little longer though and see what 560's do to all the 465 and 470 prices. Maybe i should just sell 1 card now and my little OCZ PSU that way it's easier come time for me to buy a 465 or 470.



Chicken Patty said:


> @Josh
> 
> I'm working on it, just thought of something and I might be adding a card h
> This weekend.



Thought you said you didn't have any pci express lanes open?  Card's seem to be the best way to get the same average PPD daily. since their such small work unit's they can get them done much quicker.

I really hope the good gpu3 work unit's come back soon so we all see PPD increase as a team, and my PPD would increase as well with them  I was stuck with the 494's on gpu2 for a long time but it seems like we finally got over those and i love the 587's right now  450's are alright work unit's the 3xx fly! The 7xx pointers are not bad as well. Seem's like most of the folders are switching over to fermi and they need more gpu2 users!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't VNC into my main rig. Seems like it shut down for some reason. I hope my folding rig is still running.

Good deal here. MSI 450 for 90bucks. Im sure it can be bargained down a bit;
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1575042


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow those are good, especially if you could get them for 170 shipped or so. Im thinking you need to sell me your 470 x and buy the both of those. That's 7k more PPD than your 470!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmm...it is a tempting offer. The only thing is, they don't have as much of  a resale value as my 470, and also will occupy more PCIe slots leaving me with lesser room to expand. But 7k PPD is tempting.

Why won't you get them when you can for the price for my 470? Any particular reason?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hmmm...it is a tempting offer. The only thing is, they don't have as much of  a resale value as my 470, and also will occupy more PCIe slots leaving me with lesser room to expand. But 7k PPD is tempting.
> 
> Why won't you get them when you can for the price for my 470? Any particular reason?



Because i need the 470 to game on. My rig isn't just for folding like your folding machine.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Because i need the 470 to game on. My rig isn't just for folding like your folding machine.



Ahh, true.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Ahh, true.



Exactly


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which would be better for my Radiator:
4 fans in puch/pull
OR
2 fans with shrouds


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Can anyone tell me which would be better for my Radiator:
> 4 fans in puch/pull
> OR
> 2 fans with shrouds



Hmm.. Id probably have to say push pull if you have the room, just because even though with a shroud you don't have the dead spot, the air doesn't actually go through the rad like with a pull fan. Im not expert though, so let's see what other's say.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Can anyone tell me which would be better for my Radiator:
> 4 fans in puch/pull
> OR
> 2 fans with shrouds



Well as we discussed earlier, a shroud eliminates dead spots, but can also mess with air pressure, the configurating would matter on fin density, some rads out there swiftech being one of them benifit far more from push pull than a shroud because of fin density.

Which rad are your using ?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Its the one that comes with the XSPC Rasa

Pic of radiator:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i...Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's the RS240, or did you get the RX240 kit?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Its the one that comes with the XSPC Rasa
> 
> Pic of radiator:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i...Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html



I would say push pull,I think long term you will see more benifit, as it will increase air pressure, and will work better while dusty.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> It's the RS240, or did you get the RX240 kit?



RS. I don't really know what the difference is, though.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> RS. I don't really know what the difference is, though.



RX is a thicker rad and cools better, thats about all i know  I've heard the RX 120 performs like a rs240.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

So, that guy is willing to sell me the 450 for 75 bucks. Need to think about this now. I know my bank account will hate me.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you going to buy one or two? If you do buy it i will seriously buy that 470 off you


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> 4 fans in puch/pull


This option


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Are you going to buy one or two? If you do buy it i will seriously buy that 470 off you



If at all, I do buy it, I'll just take one. Not sure yet, though.

Lol, my score right now: 555558
If only I had 3 points less!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

xbonez said:


> If at all, I do buy it, I'll just take one. Not sure yet, though.
> 
> Lol, my score right now: 555558
> If only I had 3 points less!



Haha that's crazy! Think about buying 1 450 for now, selling me the 470 then buying two more cards


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

I gave up on my x58a-ud5 after a series of crashes. It has now been retired as a folder and will be crunching a low speed instead. I can't boot at anything higher then 185x21 (and 185x12) and that made it crash 85 % in a -bigadv. It might go back in action when I cool of but for the next 10 days it is sent to the corner. Team is down 33 minus 9 K (gpu is back on) for now.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I gave up on my x58a-ud5 after a series of crashes. I can't boot at anything higher then 185x21 (and 185x12) and that made it crash 85 % in a -bigadv.




Try dropping that multi to 20 and go from there. I can never get a stable OC on my X58A-UD3R with a 21 multi. 20X190 all the way


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

So, now that I've decided on having 4 fans in push pull, any recommendations on fans?

How do these look: 110CFM. And about 8 bucks each. I can live with that.

Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan
this is what I use and never have problems with heat.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

*new rig*

mailman just came by the house and dropped off some more goodies. Now all I need is my pump and I can finish setting everything up.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

I know the Scythe's are great fans, but I'm kinda leaning towards these too

Rosewill RFA-120-BL 120mm 4 Blue LEDs LED Case Fan

A decent 75 CFM, and they have Blue LEDs which will go with the whole blue lighting in my main rig and blue liquid in my folding rig.

What do is say, I'm a shallow person


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Look's good tex. 

Im having problems with my board now too. I was trying to go for a 4.2 clock and finally gave up. Went back and loaded my 4.0ghz BIOS and now their is no 21x multi? I've searched everything in the BIOS and can't find it. 

This board has a terrible BIOS.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> A decent 75 CFM, and they have Blue LEDs which will go with the whole blue lighting in my main rig and blue liquid in my folding rig.


Sounds like you already have it worked out, go for it and see how they work. I look for something that has decent airflow without the lights. Not a fan of too many lights.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> This board has a terrible BIOS.


What board you got?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I gave up on my x58a-ud5 after a series of crashes. It has now been retired as a folder and will be crunching a low speed instead. I can't boot at anything higher then 185x21 (and 185x12) and that made it crash 85 % in a -bigadv. It might go back in action when I cool of but for the next 10 days it is sent to the corner. Team is down 33 minus 9 K (gpu is back on) for now.



What CPU/stepping do you have running in that rig.I have a 920 D0 running in my UD3R at 200x21.
When it finishes it's next -bigadv I can do a reboot and check the bios settings for you, if you like.It might give you somewhere to start with your settings.



bogmali said:


> Try dropping that multi to 20 and go from there. I can never get a stable OC on my X58A-UD3R with a 21 multi. 20X190 all the way



Yeah I found that my last board ran better with even multi's, although the one I have running now doesnt seem to care as much.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of ASrock boards. I had one and the USB slots went out on it within 6 months. I stick with Gigabyte or Biostar they have served me well and have never let me down.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> mailman just came by the house and dropped off some more goodies. Now all I need is my pump and I can finish setting everything up.



I need to have a talk with my mailman...


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> I need to have a talk with my mailman...


Why? BBB


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I need to have a talk with my mailman...





TeXBill said:


> Why? BBB



I think our mailmen are dropping all our packages off at your house


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Why? BBB



Never brings me anything


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys just keep them coming I will set them up and have them folding for TPU in my name.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> What board you got?



ASRock x58 extreme. It's so gay though because i just had a 21x multi with a perfectly stable over clock. Now i was trying 4.2 and i come back and load my 4.0 bios and it's at 20x and wont go to 21x.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure about that I dislike ASrock boards. I've owned one and it failed in the first 6 months. i decided then I would never buy another one. Alot of people have good luck with them, I'm not one of those people.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> Never brings me anything


BBB you need to order something before he will bring anything to you.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Try dropping that multi to 20 and go from there. I can never get a stable OC on my X58A-UD3R with a 21 multi. 20X190 all the way



Thank you for the advice. I tried the 20 multi and all I seen is my bios start up page. As I wrote even 12x185 is no good. I used to do 190-193 x 21 with this chip/board but after a crash in the Gigabyte OC software while changing the blck from 190 to 133 I failing doing a decent OC. I might have overlooked a setting but I doubt it. But as I said, when I cool off I will push reset and start over.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> ASRock x58 extreme. It's so gay though because i just had a 21x multi with a perfectly stable over clock. Now i was trying 4.2 and i come back and load my 4.0 bios and it's at 20x and wont go to 21x.



Have you disabled speedstep/eist, it may show the 21 multi then

EDIT: Or keep the 20 multi and enable Turbo, speedstep and eist and it should go to 21 multi when under load and drop down when idle


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> ASRock x58 extreme. It's so gay though because i just had a 21x multi with a perfectly stable over clock. Now i was trying 4.2 and i come back and load my 4.0 bios and it's at 20x and wont go to 21x.



Take notes.  It helps figuring out what you did if you have to go back, like you are doing now.


TeXBill said:


> BBB you need to order something before he will bring anything to you.



Darn


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Not sure about that I dislike ASrock boards. I've owned one and it failed in the first 6 months. i decided then I would never buy another one. Alot of people have good luck with them, I'm not one of those people.



Yeah many have nothing but good to say about them. I got my deal figured out though. All i had to do was clear cmos then reload and it worked.



oily_17 said:


> Have you disabled speedstep/eist, it may show the 21 multi then



Yeah it's always been disabled. I got it figured out though, just had to clear cmos and then reload BIOS.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> What CPU/stepping do you have running in that rig.I have a 920 D0 running in my UD3R at 200x21.
> When it finishes it's next -bigadv I can do a reboot and check the bios settings for you, if you like.It might give you somewhere to start with your settings.
> 
> 
> ...



It's a D stepping that has been runing fine at 190 x 21 for 45 days straight @ 1.28 V.

Edit: two MB/CPU treads I see.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> It's a D stepping that has been runing fine at 190 x 21 for 45 days straight @ 1.28 V.



That's exactly what im running except 191x21 at 1.28


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> It's a D stepping that has been runing fine at 190 x 21 for 45 days straight @ 1.28 V.


Are you OC within the bios? are you using the gigabyte software to do your OC with.
I never had any luck unless I OC within the bios.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Take notes.  It helps figuring out what you did if you have to go back, like you are doing now.
> 
> 
> Darn



One step ahead of you man


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> It's a D stepping that has been runing fine at 190 x 21 for 45 days straight @ 1.28 V.
> 
> Edit: two MB/CPU treads I see.



Damn, your having no luck.I hate it when boards start to be flaky after running perfectly for so long.

Like you say, go grab a beer and cool off and then come back to it


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Are you OC within the bios? are you using the gigabyte software to do your OC with.
> I never had any luck unless I OC within the bios.



Trying to remember...I think that I did the first step in BIOS and then did the rest in the GB software. 

*going upstair and trying gb oc stofware*


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just test with the Easytune software and then transfer the settings to bios.I found that it works better that way.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

I did all my clocking in my BIOS. Would you like me to post a pic of my BIOS settings? Im -bigadv stable.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

@ Josh thx but I have OC'ed this chip in two different MBs for some time now and I can remember all the settings that used to work, in fact I only crashed it once in the x58a-ud5 until two days ago. I now repeat what have worked in the past - a slight OC in bios and small steps in the Easytune OC software.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> Just test with the Easytune software and then transfer the settings to bios.I found that it works better that way.


+1 I do the same thing on most of mine also. I also take a screen shot of it and keep it for my records in case I ever had to set it backup again.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> @ Josh thx but I have OC'ed this chip in two different MBs for some time now and I can remember all the settings that used to work, in fact I only crashed it once in the x58a-ud5 until two days ago. I now repeat what have worked in the past - a slight OC in bios and small steps in the Easytune OC software.



Oh alright, well hopefully it works and stays stable for ya


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah as Easytune dosnt load it's settings till after windows starts, then it can cause problems when booting with too high an overclock and not the proper settings in bios.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> +1 I do the same thing on most of mine also. I also take a screen shot of it and keep it for my records in case I ever had to set it backup again.



I save the settings in a profile file but when I uploaded my normal file it crashed...started again from 175x21 with 1 hour interval between steeps up - I will be back .


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

*more stuff*

I hear my door bell ring again and much to my surprise I find boxes on my front porch...
Now I can get all of the new rigs running this weekend..


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2011)

At this rate, USPS will assign you or own zip code very soon. It'll be so much easier for them to sort out packages for you.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I hear my door bell ring again and much to my surprise I find boxes on my front porch...
> Now I can get all of the new rigs running this weekend..



Make sure you take pics of all the rigs you build! I have lost track of what you all have going at the moment i don't even know. Post up some pics of your new rigs along with all your currently built rigs


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> Make sure you take pics of all the rigs you build! I have lost track of what you all have going at the moment i don't even know. Post up some pics of your new rigs along with all your currently built rigs


I will of the ones I have here I have 4 of them @ work that I won't see again till the end of this month. I have a friend taking care of them and watching over them. 
With these parts that will be 5 bigadv rigs 1 1090BE rig and 1 655K rig. all of them have @ least 2 fermi cards in them and a couple have 3 in them.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I will of the ones I have here I have 4 of them @ work that I won't see again till the end of this month. I have a friend taking care of them and watching over them.
> With these parts that will be 5 bigadv rigs 1 1090BE rig and 1 655K rig. all of them have @ least 2 fermi cards in them and a couple have 3 in them.



Jeesh! So you have 2 more -bigadv rigs coming up now? Bog better watch out!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2011)

Here you go  The only place I know how to add an attachment


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy shit i just pushed my 8800gts's further and wow!  I have both my shaders at 1944 and core at 770. I ran furmark for about 30 minutes and i'll call that stable for now. The real test is folding. Who ever thought g92's could be pushed this hard? I sure didn't


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

That was the beauty of those cards they OC like crazy. Bet your temps went way up!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2011)

Id unlink the core and shaders. Keep the core down and shaders up for more PPD and less heat.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> That was the beauty of those cards they OC like crazy. Bet your temps went way up!



GPU1 is 58C and GPU2 is 66C. I think i need to take them apart and apply some mx-2 on my gpu. It's all good man 



theonedub said:


> Id unlink the core and shaders. Keep the core down and shaders up for more PPD and less heat.



Ehh, i game on these babies and their not even that hot right now so ill leave it where they are. Have many people even passed 2k on the shaders on these?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I will of the ones I have here I have 4 of them @ work that I won't see again till the end of this month. I have a friend taking care of them and watching over them.
> With these parts that will be 5 bigadv rigs 1 1090BE rig and 1 655K rig. all of them have @ least 2 fermi cards in them and a couple have 3 in them.



Screw this crap. Looks like I will be outpaced shortly Maybe Sandy Bridge will be my saving grace.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 7, 2011)

> Maybe Sandy Bridge will be my saving grace.


I hope it's better for all of us. Less power more PPD


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 7, 2011)

Quick update I am now up and running 6.8 k PPD on my GTX 430


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Quick update I am now up and running 6.8 k PPD on my GTX 430



Clocks and temps? Thanks!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 7, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Clocks and temps? Thanks!



771 / 1542 / 870 @ STOCK VOLTAGE

Temps 42c -53c @ load, depending on ambient, ATM ambient is 81f, and temp is 49c.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> 771 / 1542 / 870 @ STOCK VOLTAGE
> 
> Temps 42c -53c @ load, depending on ambient, ATM ambient is 81f, and temp is 49c.



Holy crap that's a hot ambient!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 8, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Holy crap that's a hot ambient!



It's San Diego, and it's 70'ish outside, and I'm in a room with 5 computers, 3 of which are folding 24/7, it got to the low 40's last night, and even with both windows in the room open, it was still a comfortable 65 in this room.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha...its awesome how you don't need to run heat in your room


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Haha...its awesome how you don't need to run heat in your room



Haha i don't with one rig either. In fact i have all the return vent's closed in my room and a window cracked when it's not snowing so that i can keep it at a decent temperature in here


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 8, 2011)

Got my 430 up and running clocks are 800/1600/1000 and temps are around 49C so far it's been running for about 45mins now. I don't like that you can't change the volts on these cards:shadedshu

Edit it's PPD are @ 5,200 so far


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Quick update I am now up and running 6.8 k PPD on my GTX 430



What WU?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 8, 2011)

> What WU?


Mine is running a 6805 right now and is 35% done with it.
Not sure if i like the 430's might end up sending this one back and grabbing at least another 450 instead.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2011)

How much was the 430? Would it be cheaper to sell it here than ship it back? Just curious.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 8, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> what wu?



10943


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> 10943



-avdmethods? What is your ppd?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Quick update I am now up and running 6.8 k PPD on my GTX 430 771 / 1542 / 870 @ STOCK VOLTAGE Temps 42c -53c @ load, depending on ambient, ATM ambient is 81f, and temp is 49c.WU=10943


925 points



TeXBill said:


> Got my 430 up and running clocks are 800/1600/1000 and temps are around 49C so far it's been running for about 45mins now. I don't like that you can't change the volts on these cards:shadedshu
> 
> Edit it's PPD are @ 5,200 so far Mine is running a 6805 right now and is 35% done with it.


1280 points

So, 5.2K on the "Big" WU's and 6.8K on the 9xx WU's


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 925 points
> 
> 
> 1280 points
> ...



Reminds me of my gts 250.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

The 9xx work units are coming back?


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 8, 2011)

Finally got the GTX570 up and running. Doing 16k ppd at the moment


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Finally got the GTX570 up and running. Doing 16k ppd at the moment



Wow that's great PPD bro! All stock clocks or what?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 8, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> -avdmethods? What is your ppd?



no -avdmethods, PPD 6.8k



thebluebumblebee said:


> 925 points
> 
> 
> 1280 points
> ...



So it would seem, I think I will continue to tinker with it some more.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 8, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Wow that's great PPD bro! All stock clocks or what?



Cheers, 830/1010/1650. I don't want to kick it up too much yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be bringing a GT250 online later today.  I didn't want to slap in on my main rig in my empty slot because I wanted to avoid possible driver conflicts and stuff, but screw it, here goes nothing.    When I had that card folding, it was putting out about 4k PPD and uses no additional power.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 8, 2011)

I now believe that I have a magic oven!  So far I've resurrected a 6800GT, XBOX 360, and now a 9800GTX that had memory issues and artifacts even during boot.  My question now though, I can find the stable clocks on all my cards no problem except for the GTS 250 that is piggybacked on this 275 co-op physx card.  It doesn't have a video output for it (only acts as CUDA and physx chip) so I can only guess from what I've seen on the web.  I dont want to be sending back a bunch of bad data to Stanford but so far at 1944 MHz shaders it seems to be chugging along with no problems at all.  Temps even stay in the upper 50's.  Anyone have any ballpark figures for what they are running their 250's shaders at?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Im running my 8800gts's at 1944 shader also. As far as i know the gts is the same as the 9800gtx and gts 250. There all g92 refreshes i think.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll be bringing a GT250 online later today.  I didn't want to slap in on my main rig in my empty slot because I wanted to avoid possible driver conflicts and stuff, but screw it, here goes nothing.    When I had that card folding, it was putting out about 4k PPD and uses no additional power.



"My" (resting in wifes PC and is now working for her) does 6K PPD stock http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=198900 but it dosn't have to fight with anyother GPUs.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

OKay so i managed to OC my 8800's yesterday to 1944 and holy crap look at the PPD their getting on 353 pt work units!! I wish i could only get 353's!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2011)

The 353 was the old favorite before the 912/925. We all performed good on them. To your question about if they are back so yes and no. They are still around but the last time I saw one was on the 27th of December.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> The 353 was the old favorite before the 912/925. We all performed good on them. To your question about if they are back so yes and no. They are still around but the last time I saw one was on the 27th of December.



Yeah i get them every now and then it's just all random. I've been getting alot of 587's recently and i love them their great work units.

Oh if anybody is wondering how 2600k's will do folding wise on a project 6900 at 4.5ghz it's getting a TPF of 26:31 and 44,809PPD


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2011)

We have a tread for SB folding.... you are late with the news


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> We have a tread for SB folding.... you are late with the news



Oh my bad. Haha have you guys seen that though with the 42k ppd on a 6900?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay one more update on my GTX 430, before I go to a LAN party, it's now doing 7.3k PPD on WU 5795 (787 points)

@ 810 / 1621 / 900 (stock voltage it seems you can't change the voltage on the GTX 430)

not too shabby IMO for 40 dollar card, it seems to do best on small point projects.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Okay one more update on my GTX 430, before I go to a LAN party, it's now doing 7.3k PPD on WU 5795 (787 points)
> 
> @ 810 / 1621 / 900 (stock voltage it seems you can't change the voltage on the GTX 430)
> 
> not too shabby IMO for 40 dollar card, it seems to do best on small point projects.



Nice! Im getting ready to go to a lan party too  Mines a all night lock in deal though so it's even better  Also they have all i7 860's and gtx 470's so their even better than my system and they have almost every game possible out there.

That's good for me since i won't be gaming on the i7 all not tonight and i can let it fold WFO all night and tomorrow day since ill be sleepin!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 8, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Nice! Im getting ready to go to a lan party too  Mines a all night lock in deal though so it's even better  Also they have all i7 860's and gtx 470's so their even better than my system and they have almost every game possible out there.
> 
> That's good for me since i won't be gaming on the i7 all not tonight and i can let it fold WFO all night and tomorrow day since ill be sleepin!



I'm all setup, the party is at my house, and it's a 2 day extravaganza, keg is all cold and full of delicious Arrogant Bastard Ale, and fajitas are marinating, and have pizza money and plenty of soda and redbull and monster in the fridge, and a girlfriend to go to dennys and pick up food! Were good to go!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 8, 2011)

Folding rig has been disassembled and parts shipped. Thats a drop of about 30k PPD from me for a few days.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'm all setup, the party is at my house, and it's a 2 day extravaganza, keg is all cold and full of delicious Arrogant Bastard Ale, and fajitas are marinating, and have pizza money and plenty of soda and redbull and monster in the fridge, and a girlfriend to go to dennys and pick up food! Were good to go!



Dam dude that sounds way better than any LAN i've been to! I want to set up something like that real bad. Im pretty sure i could do it but i don't know if my net's good enough. It's like 6mb down and .86 up lol. We pay $60 a month for it it's the best we can get out here.



xbonez said:


> Folding rig has been disassembled and parts shipped. Thats a drop of about 30k PPD from me for a few days.



Bummer man  Put that 470 in your main rig then for a extra 15k?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'll do that tomorrow or on Monday.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Dam dude that sounds way better than any LAN i've been to! I want to set up something like that real bad. Im pretty sure i could do it but i don't know if my net's good enough. It's like 6mb down and .86 up lol. We pay $60 a month for it it's the best we can get out here.




Wow lame, I have 18 people (some of who'm you played with earlier) , also a dedicated Black Ops server (forgot to mention). My internet is 20mb down and 5 up, I don't even turn of my torrents when people come over.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

My internet:






/thread


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My internet:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/844799456.png
> 
> /thread



Shared among 10,000 people ?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Shared among 10,000 people ?



This is my share. Everyone gets about this much.  Though this was about 2am, so its slightly higher than usual. I believe the University line is a few gbps.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> This is my share. Everyone gets about this much.  Though this was about 2am, so its slightly higher than usual. I believe the University line is a few gbps.



Must be nice.





Spare bandwidth with 20 + computers and 1 xbox on at once.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

It is except that you cant download torrents or you receive a notice. That part sucks. Opening google in a few milliseconds gets old after a while.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> It is except that you cant download torrents or you receive a notice. That part sucks. Opening google in a few milliseconds gets old after a while.



DC ++ or FTP banned ?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Neither banned. You upload too much and they send a letter threatening you. three notices and youre off the university line.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Neither banned. You upload too much and they send a letter threatening you. three notices and youre off the university line.



Use uTorrent and limit upload to 1kb/s and set it to stop torrents once they are done ?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

Im currently working on recruiting a friend with a 980x and a gtx 580


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2011)

I noticed that my production went down today and found out that my 260 had completed 12 units! More like +2000.  My settings for team number and username were blank. How does that happen? I did have some Internet problems last night I found out since my hex spent 6 hours to download a new unit. It was connected to the server but the download never began. Now I'm leaving for a business trip and fear the worst. Well gotta make some money (planing for a 2600K, don't tell wife  )


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Tried closing the side panel on my case but processor temps shot up by 4-5 degrees. Its open again. Running between 5-56 degrees now at 3.8Ghz. Pumping about 6.5k PPD which is more than I've ever seen from it. 

I'm strongly considering going custom water cooling on it but can't figure out how to accomodate the parts in my Antec 1200 (not the best case for WC), or selling my H50 and getting either an Eco Coolit of H70. 

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I noticed that my production went down today and found out that my 260 had completed 12 units! More like +2000.  My settings for team number and username were blank. How does that happen? I did have some Internet problems last night I found out since my hex spent 6 hours to download a new unit. It was connected to the server but the download never began. Now I'm leaving for a business trip and fear the worst. Well gotta make some money (planing for a 2600K, don't tell wife  )



Hehe my lips are sealed i wont tell her 

As for my friend with the 980x and gtx 580, we both were at that llan party last night so i don't know if he wants me to come over today and set that up. He's a lazy mofo and gonna sleep all day lol. I could probably use teamviewer though to get him setup at first. He's at stock clocks right now though on his 980x, im woorking on trying to get him to buy a h70 so we can clock that thing to a quick 4.0ghz. 

Here's his only problem though, he goes what do i get out of folding? That's a tough question to answer. Well i was like what do you do with your computer on a daily basis? He's like absouletely nothing i'll browse the net and game occasionaly. So i was like perfect, you have all this amazing hardware doing NOTHING. If you have it why not put it to use and help find cures for the stuff. He's like so we all just fold together or what? I was like nah it's team's and you all compete withiin the teams trying to beat eachothers PPD and then your team competes with all the other team's. I go it's very addicting once you get into it 

Here's what really wants to get him folding though. So he bought a 980x and hasn't OC'd it. He got like 54 gflops in 980x and my 920 gets like 49. I showed him that, and his 32m test is like 1 sec faster and that pissed him off haha. He's a competitive type so i said you know what, your 980x would absoulutely destroy my whole PPD and my 920 and you shoulda seen the look on his face! He was talking more and more about it and was like shit why don't we build servers with quad opterons or something stritcly for folding? He's got the money for it now we just need to get him hooked 

Sorry if my post doesn't make any sense. I got like 4 hour of sleep last night and well i can't sleep anymore haha


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweeettnnesss!! Bigadv parts are here. Now only to put it all together. Unfortunately, being super busy this weekend, I won't be able to get around to it until Tue or Wed.







Crappy pic FTW

Whats interesting is, the package was marked 'Perishable' and the people who collect and hold packages for residents in my building almost out it into the refrigerator, but it wouldn't fit...lol


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

Awewsome bro! If you can't get it up till tuesday or wednesday don't expect any points till next weekend or so. Gotta get that thing to 4.0+ with that rasa kit!

Is that a cpu heat sink of to the side? I've never seen anything like that 


On my side of things, i should be dropping my -bigadv tonight or early tomorrow morning. Im having some weird things though with this work unit. So i was trying to OC to 4.2 and it wouldn't make it so i set it all back to 4.0 and i had downloaded the work unit before i tried OC'ing more. I had started my -bigadv again once i was in windows with 4.0 and i gamed for like 5 hours that night so ppd was at like 22k. I noticed the TPF went back down to around 35:?? but now it's been folding for like 18 hours completely idle except for my two gpu2 clients and my TPF is at like 39:?? It's been doing nothing but fold and my TPF goes up 4 mins? It's not throttling or anything and nothing else is running in the backround.

I figured i'd just wait till i finish this unit and see what happens next.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2011)

New CPU's for my server......Just waiting for my custom case from Mountain Mods and she will see action next month (and the Chimp Challenge).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> New CPU's for my server......Just waiting for my custom case from Mountain Mods and she will see action next month (and the Chimp Challenge).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/Opteron 8354.jpg



Woot i can't wait man!

Im helping my friend get setup right now on his 980x rig  does f@h tracker or whatever it is do -bigadv after he get's the first 10 work units done?

That would be the easiest way to get him going i think. Also if anyone wants to help him get the first 10 units done and get another -bigadv machine on the team there more than welcome too


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 9, 2011)

Lost power in the middle of the night and all the rigs went down, maybe the ones @ work also. I can't remote into them so I would guess they are down till tomorrow. O well at least the ones at the house are back up and running again. We had a huge storm move through here last night blew over trees and now they are predicating snow. We shall see about snow it's only about low 40's now so it will have to get a heck of alot colder before it snows here. All we have now is a whole lot of rain.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Lost power in the middle of the night and all the rigs went down, maybe the ones @ work also. I can't remote into them so I would guess they are down till tomorrow. O well at least the ones at the house are back up and running again. We had a huge storm move through here last night blew over trees and now they are predicating snow. We shall see about snow it's only about low 40's now so it will have to get a heck of alot colder before it snows here. All we have now is a whole lot of rain.



That would suck if it all froze tonight  That happen's all the time here.

EDIT: Wooot just got my friend up and folding! Used teamviewer and got him setup using gpu tracker. That program is amazing! I need to switch over now im thinking.. Hmmm.

He's already getting 16k ppd out of his gpu3.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've always used FAH GPU Tracker. It might not allow you to do a lot, buts low maintenance.

Btw, I still have the s775 motherboard to get rid of. Should fetch me about 50ish. I'll use that to order some fans for my Rasa radiator.

If only I can figure out the placement of the parts in my Antec 1200, I'll liquid cool that too. The main problem is the radiator. I can place the pump on the floor of the chassis, but dunno where I'll place the rad.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sweeettnnesss!! Bigadv parts are here. Now only to put it all together. Unfortunately, being super busy this weekend, I won't be able to get around to it until Tue or Wed.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/IMAG0185.jpg
> 
> ...



Busy watching the eagles loose ?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, I've always used FAH GPU Tracker. It might not allow you to do a lot, buts low maintenance.
> 
> Btw, I still have the s775 motherboard to get rid of. Should fetch me about 50ish. I'll use that to order some fans for my Rasa radiator.
> 
> If only I can figure out the placement of the parts in my Antec 1200, I'll liquid cool that too. The main problem is the radiator. I can place the pump on the floor of the chassis, but dunno where I'll place the rad.



Yeah, i liked it setting his up. Do i have to get HFM to see TPF and ETA?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> New CPU's for my server......Just waiting for my custom case from Mountain Mods and she will see action next month (and the Chimp Challenge).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/Opteron 8354.jpg



35.2 GHz real cores. Looking foreward to some results


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting side note, I bought a Galaxy GeForce 210 for 40 dollars on Black Friday and it came with a 45 dollar rebate so I actually made 40 something cents after tax and rebate. Anyway it seems this card will do 1k+ PPD not bad for free, it also does physx okay.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys, we have a new member who posted in the your PC ATM thread. He has a i7 950 and two gtx 580's. Im working on recruiting him as well  I sent him a PM with helpful links and a link to this thread. You guys should definitely help get him going as im not a genius with this stuff but i know a little 

cmanning27 is the member. Let's make him feel welcomed as we could use another 70k ppd from his rig 

There should be a badge for most members recruited 

EDIT:cmanning27 told me he was going to give folding a go  So we should be expecting a good 70k ppd from him and a good 80k ppd from my buddy once they both get setup on -bigadv. An extra 150k PPD helps doesn't it? 

EDIT#2: Im gonna go with my friend to best buy and get him a h70 and overclock his 980x to 4.0. Anybody have any good guides on overclocking 980x's? I've never worked with a unlocked multi before.

EDIT#3: Nvm best buy doesn't sell h70's in store  and i doubt a h50 would do any good on a 980x at 4.0 really. So most likely ill have him order a h70 but until then i'd still like to get his chip clocked a little further. This is his current HSF. What would this most likely be able to get his 980x clocked too?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> He's already getting 16k ppd out of his gpu3.



He needs to OC it. I get more than that on my 470.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> EDIT#2: Im gonna go with my friend to best buy and get him a h70 and overclock his 980x to 4.0. Anybody have any good guides on overclocking 980x's? I've never worked with a unlocked multi before.



Its really simple. Set your memory divide so your memory runs at the speed you want it.

After that, bump multi up by one. Stress test. Keep doing until stress test fail. Then bump voltage up. You only need to increase the CPU voltage since increasing multiplier doesn't affect anything else.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> He needs to OC it. I get more than that on my 470.



Yeah working on OC'ing it at the moment. We just bumped it up to 850 core and 1700 shader and it's getting 18k ppd 



xbonez said:


> Its really simple. Set your memory divide so your memory runs at the speed you want it.
> 
> After that, bump multi up by one. Stress test. Keep doing until stress test fail. Then bump voltage up. You only need to increase the CPU voltage since increasing multiplier doesn't affect anything else.



Wow that sounds very easy actually  I'll help him overclock it alittle bit today. What's the max 980x temperatures we should go for for a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah working on OC'ing it at the moment. We just bumped it up to 850 core and 1700 shader and it's getting 18k ppd
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that sounds very easy actually  I'll help him overclock it alittle bit today. What's the max 980x temperatures we should go for for a 24/7 overclock?



In my experience over 65-70c your going to run into trouble, just because of the number of problems you could have is multiplied do to 4 extra cores (2 physical, 2 logic).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> In my experience over 65-70c your going to run into trouble, just because of the number of problems you could have is multiplied do to 4 extra cores (2 physical, 2 logic).



Ahh alright. Well with his cooler folding right now he's at around 59-60°C at stock speed's. I could probably squeeze a little more out of it but not much then huh? A 980x at stock speed's will be able to complete -bigadv units right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> In my experience over 65-70c your going to run into trouble, just because of the number of problems you could have is multiplied do to 4 extra cores (2 physical, 2 logic).



But the 980x is 32nm, same thermal envelope as the other i7 9xx's


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But the 980x is 32nm, same thermal envelope as the other i7 9xx's



Both my brother 970 and my 980 become unstable at 70-75 c, this is my personal experience, each chip is different, go ahead and push it past that I suppose, I mean it's only 1,000 dollars worth of processor . . . . . right ?



EDIT: Eagles LOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELLZ 2 THA YA!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

> Both my brother 970 and my 980 become unstable at 70-75 c,


Any processor is unstable at those temps, I don't let mine get above 60C NEVER.
I would wait till he gets a better cooler before pushing it much farther if any. 
What cooler is he using now a stock cooler?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha nah man, id rather keep that 60k PPD for the team and not a paper weight


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Any processor is unstable at those temps, I don't let mine get above 60C NEVER.
> I would wait till he gets a better cooler before pushing it much farther if any.
> What cooler is he using now a stock cooler?



This is his current cooler.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

That is small cooler for a big cpu. I would want a 120mm fan cooler on mine. In the reviews everybody is putting them on smaller cpu's. Man he really needs to upgrade that cooler to something alot better. I would put it under water then you can get a stable oc with low temps on the cpu.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

One like this cooler
http://www.techpowerup.com/137972/Cooler-Master-Displays-H-B6-Performance-CPU-Cooler.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, he seem's somewhat interested in the rasa kit which is what im really hoping he will go for.

He told me what cooler he had and i said u needa upgrade it haha and he's like what? I said yep them things suck  Some people can be convinced too easily by reviews i guess.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

I bet now he's seeing the real world now with that cooler not keeping his cpu cool. Man if i had that thing it would be under water and running the max it could.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, he's never really overclocked anything though so he doesn't know haha


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh hey quick question. So i decided to run IBT quick and see what my gflops where. My comp isn't stable enough anymore to pass IBT for 5 runs even. It won't even complete 1 run.

Could this be why my TPF went up 4-5mins because of a unstable overclock?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

yep could be...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ahh well i couldn't figure out what the heck was wrong. So i just dropped vcore from 1.28 down to 1.248 and it's perfectly stable now and passed 5 runs of IBT easy! Maybe i could hit 4.2 i just need lower vcore? Hmmm... I'll leave it at 4.0 and a low vcore though  1.248 at 4.0 is dam good isn't it?

Also my newewst recruit with the 2 580's and 950 is already going with F@H tracker! He's getting 18.2k on both his gpu's and i think he said like 16k on his 950 for now. I told him after he get's 10 work units done it's time to do -bigadv units 

So that's 3 580's i scored for the team today, 1 980x and 1 950 that will all be doing -bigadv soon! Now where's my cookie? 

EDIT: So my last recruit with the guy with the 950 and two 580's, well he got his brother with a 980x and two 580's recurited as well! Dam there's another 100k! Look's like i've done TPU wonder's if we can get all of these CPU's switched over to -bigadv and folding! That's about 250k PPD increase. HWC here we come!


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, just started folding thanks to Josh154. Helped me step by step, thanks man!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Yep, just started folding thanks to Josh154. Helped me step by step, thanks man!



No problem man, glad to have ya on the team!  Is your folding username the same as your username here?


Also can someone help this man to a folding stats in his sig? He asked me about it but i had buck help me with mine.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> No problem man, glad to have ya on the team!  Is your folding username the same as your username here?
> 
> 
> Also can someone help this man to a folding stats in his sig? He asked me about it but i had buck help me with mine.



Yea. My username is the same.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright cool, what's your brothers folding username as well?


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Alright cool, what's your brothers folding username as well?



His folding name is dliebherr18.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool, ill be watchin for ya guys in the top 20


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Cool, ill be watchin for ya guys in the top 20



Thanks! Had a small problem with my overclock lmao.. 

Now I'm messing with it atm.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Thanks! Had a small problem with my overclock lmao..
> 
> Now I'm messing with it atm.



Yeah, folding is the best stress test out there ever. Are you having issues on your 950 or your 580's?


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah, folding is the best stress test out there ever. Are you having issues on your 950 or your 580's?



Surprisingly, It's the 580's lol. Just messed around alittle and got it fixed. I wish I could get them on water..


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Surprisingly, It's the 580's lol. Just messed around alittle and got it fixed. I wish I could get them on water..



Yeah man, my friend tried setting his cards at 1650 shader and they were even unstable there. He had to bring them down to 1600 in order to fold on them  Can you voltage tweak the 580's? I wouldn't know cause i can't afford them


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah man, my friend tried setting his cards at 1650 shader and they were even unstable there. He had to bring them down to 1600 in order to fold on them  Can you voltage tweak the 580's? I wouldn't know cause i can't afford them



Yes you can tweak the voltage.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright cool, ill try getting his card stable at 1700 shader.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Alright cool, ill try getting his card stable at 1700 shader.



Josh154, Are you trying recruit new members and have their systems burn out?  Slow down.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Yep, just started folding thanks to Josh154. Helped me step by step, thanks man!



Glad to have you aboard man. 



Josh154 said:


> No problem man, glad to have ya on the team!  Is your folding username the same as your username here?
> 
> Also can someone help this man to a folding stats in his sig? He asked me about it but i had buck help me with mine.



Here you go:







Post this as your signature:


```
[xxx]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=cmanning27&t=50711[/img]
```

In the code above, replace 'xxx' with 'img'.
(Why do BB codes get parsed even in the code box? Doesn't that defeat the entire purpose of having a code box?

Could not find your brother, but all he needs to do is replace 'cmanning27' with his folding username in the above url.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Glad to have you aboard man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! Just put it in.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

I really need to set up my bigadv rig before my 24 hours avg falls below 25k, or I lose my crasy folder badge. Hopefully, I get around to it tomorrow.

EDIT: Josh just dropped another -bigadv unit. Nice bonus, I see.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> His folding name is dliebherr18.



Not seeing any stats for him anywhere yet???


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not seeing any stats for him anywhere yet???



He works at 3am and before I rushed out of the house, his computer was off.

He only got it set up and ran it for a bit last night but he had some overclocking issues with his 980x.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> He works at 3am and before I rushed out of the house, his computer was off.
> 
> He only got it set up and ran it for a bit last night but he had some overclocking issues with his 980x.



Just checking if his username/team number was set up correctly.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Josh154, Are you trying recruit new members and have their systems burn out?  Slow down.



Nah he's my friend in real life ill make sure he isn't doing anything stupid 

I did drop my second -bigadv this morning and im working on a 2684 again now. Hopefully ill get my crazy folder badge soon, i now have my 24hr avg above 25k so if i can keep it there ill be getting that badge soon.

xbonez, i sent you a pm with my settings of my 4.0 clock so hopefully you can keep that badge


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

A motherboard to kill for:






/OT


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah i seen those boards the other day  I've been thinking about keeping my ASRock till those come out. They are supposed to have a gamer series which is the black and green slot's and a OC'er series that has black and orange. And best of all there still making 1366 boards


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2011)

so, i know this guy with a evga gtx-470 that he wants to trade for a evga gtx-465

the guy lives in venus texas, and is willing to do a straight trade for that, so any of you guys that have a evga 465 go get it, just pm me with details and ill pass them on to him..


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Why would he want to downgrade to a 465? Less heat and power consumption or not really?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Why would he want to downgrade to a 465? Less heat and power consumption or not really?



Possibly to SLI?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2011)

bc of SLI yes  i know its kinda weirdo, but he's a nice guy and likes the 465 for some reason


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bc of SLI yes  i know its kinda weirdo, but he's a nice guy and likes the 465 for some reason



Ahh well then it's a good deal for both


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so, i know this guy with a evga gtx-470 that he wants to trade for a evga gtx-465
> 
> the guy lives in venus texas, and is willing to do a straight trade for that, so any of you guys that have a evga 465 go get it, just pm me with details and ill pass them on to him..



Hmmm, who do we know in TX with a GTX465?  Hmmm, I wonder....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2011)

its PP


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Quick question.. So after i got my OC back stable with 1.248 vcore on that 6900 i was getting a good TPF of about 35:10. Then i gamed alittle on TF2 wasn't pausing anything and my TPF shoots up to about 1:7:0. So then i stopped gaming and went to bed and my TPF was still like 47:10 when it's not doing anymore than it was folding in the first place.

Now i've been on a 2684 and my TPF is still about 47:10. This sucks.. The only thing i can think of that's causing it to run so low is MSE is running. I just uninstalled and set priority on a3 to high. Well see if this fixes it. If not, what else could be causing it to run so low? Im thinking forsure it's got to be another program running.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh, have you tried running SMP-7?  Most of the guys here who do bigadv have DEDICATED systems.  I suspect that SMP-7 will even out your TPF.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Josh, have you tried running SMP-7?  Most of the guys here who do bigadv have DEDICATED systems.  I suspect that SMP-7 will even out your TPF.



No i haven't. What would my PPD go to with only 7 cores dedicated? I just set the core priority to realtime, so i'll see what it yields. If that doesn't work good ill change to smp -7


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

Would anyone be able to give me an estimate on this:

I currently have 2 Yate Loons (45CFM) around my H50 radiator. What kind of temp drop can I expect by switching these to Scythe 105CFM fans?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm i can't tell you forsure on that, wait for someone else.

So my rig folded all night and could pass IBT easily. Now, i can't pass IBT again. When i fail i don't get any blue screen's either. I need to stop folding for a bit and get my OC 100% stable.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

Just ordered 4 Scythe 120mm Slipstream (110 CFM)  fans for my radiator. Also, since my rad will be lying outside and i don't want any missing fingers, ordered a set of 3 fan grills (plus I have 2 lying);







Does anyone recognize the HSF on the bottom right of the pic? I want to sell it, but don't know what to price it at. all I know is, its Thermaltake.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

> I currently have 2 Yate Loons (45CFM) around my H50 radiator. What kind of temp drop can I expect by switching these to Scythe 105CFM fans?


I bet you will see a 5C difference at the least and maybe more. I have 8 of them in a push pull on my Rad and just going from a pull setup to both push, pull setup with the scythe fans helped mine alot. Now my setup is cooling a corei7 960 OC to 4.2GHZ plus two 480's in the same loop. My Rad is an extreme dual pass so that also helps by keeping the water in the rad twice as long as a regular rad would.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 10, 2011)

> Does anyone recognize the HSF on the bottom right of the pic? I want to sell it, but don't know what to price it at. all I know is, its Thermaltake.


Here take a look at this for some answers.  
http://www.directron.com/clp0401.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

That pic of those fan grills looks like an illusion. I was so stumped looking at it at first and then i realized the shot is taken at an angle  I need to get a fan grill for my rear exhaust on my case.

So i pumped up my IOH voltage from 1.16 to 1.22v and now im running IBT. Im getting about 45.5 gflops and at this same vcore before i was getting like 41-42. I remember on my q6600 i wasn't perfectly stable and my gflops were lower. Im thinking im getting closer to a stable overclock now. Does 45.5 gflops seem right for a i7 at 4.0 with HT and ram at 1528, 9-9-9-24?

I want my rig 100% stable and if that means i can't continue this -bigadv and i need to run prime for 24 hours ill do it. Id rather have a TPF of 34mins than 47mins. My ETA earlier was like 3 days and 12 hours. I can't be having that.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I bet you will see a 5C difference at the least and maybe more. I have 8 of them in a push pull on my Rad and just going from a pull setup to both push, pull setup with the scythe fans helped mine alot. Now my setup is cooling a corei7 960 OC to 4.2GHZ plus two 480's in the same loop. My Rad is an extreme dual pass so that also helps by keeping the water in the rad twice as long as a regular rad would.



5 degrees would be nice. That should let me hit 4.0. I've ordered 4 for my rad, so I'll put them on the H50 to see my mileage. If it works as well for me, I'll order 2 more. My 965 will touch 4.0 whether it likes it or not!



TeXBill said:


> Here take a look at this for some answers.
> http://www.directron.com/clp0401.html



Ah, thanks. I'll price it at 20, shipped, i guess.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh-the 2684 -bigadv WU is the worst one to get. If you're TPF is <50 minutes you're doing great. My machines do between 47-51 minutes with 2 GPU's in each rig.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright well when i first got up and running it was getting 34:48 on 2684. No matter what voltages or settings i change when i get shut down it never BSOD. Its just a instant shut down and reboots. BrandonWH told me that if im not getting a BSOD it's not voltage related and it's then hardware related and most likely my PSU isn't enough with both of my cards over clocked and my 920 overclocked. This is all running on a 500w PSU thats meh quality so it wouldn't surprise me if that was my problem.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2011)

500W on an OCed i7 920? What else is hooked up to the rig?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 500W on an OCed i7 920? What else is hooked up to the rig?



2 8800 GTs (OC'ed).

Sigh...just remoted into my main rig and it had restarted for some reason. God knows why. Certainly not a temp issue. Anyways, folding resumed.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2011)

xbonez said:


> 2 8800 GTs (OC'ed).
> 
> Sigh...just remoted into my main rig and it had restarted for some reason. God knows why. Certainly not a temp issue. Anyways, folding resumed.



Definitely the PSU not having enough juice. I don't run anything less than a 750W on an overclocked i7 system. But that's just me.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

Dunno if this is a good deal or not. You guys can decide

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1575885


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Definitely the PSU not having enough juice. I don't run anything less than a 750W on an overclocked i7 system. But that's just me.



Alright cool, good thing i got my new PSU coming tomorrow  Hopefully that will fix my issues im having. It seem's like no matter what vcore i used or voltage on anything it would randomly shut down on IBT. I was running IBT just a little bit ago and getting 47 gflops and it had passed 8 runs. Now i've completed 4 runs getting 43 gflops and now the last 3 runs have been getting 47gflops again. Must be cause i had just fresh restarted or something i have no clue. Im hoping it goes the full 20 runs then when i get my new PSU it will be good.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Josh-the 2684 -bigadv WU is the worst one to get. If you're TPF is <50 minutes you're doing great. My machines do between 47-51 minutes with 2 GPU's in each rig.



Well my TPF right now is 50 mins and my PPD is 18k. That's not normal is it for a 2684? Something isn't right anymore and it's bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 10, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Dunno if this is a good deal or not. You guys can decide
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1575885



Not a great deal IMo, now if it was 380-390, then he would have something!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 11, 2011)

> Well my TPF right now is 50 mins and my PPD is 18k. That's not normal is it for a 2684? Something isn't right anymore and it's bugging the crap out of me.


It sounds like to me most of your problems are PSU related. Once you get the new PSU and get it installed alot of your problems with the instability will go away. Just stay calm and wait on that to get to you, once it's installed and if you are still having problems then we can try to see if something else is causing your problems. For now just sit back and let your computer do what it can for the time being and try not to have a nervous breakdown
It will be ok, bigadv are just that bigadv it puts alot of stress on your computer and everything that is installed on it.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well my TPF right now is 50 mins and my PPD is 18k. That's not normal is it for a 2684? Something isn't right anymore and it's bugging the crap out of me.



18K PPD is without the bonus point included. HFM will display the point total including bonus and it should somewhere between 50-60K.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> It sounds like to me most of your problems are PSU related. Once you get the new PSU and get it installed alot of your problems with the instability will go away. Just stay calm and wait on that to get to you, once it's installed and if you are still having problems then we can try to see if something else is causing your problems. For now just sit back and let your computer do what it can for the time being and try not to have a nervous breakdown
> It will be ok, bigadv are just that bigadv it puts alot of stress on your computer and everything that is installed on it.



So for now should i take out one gpu and set the other gpu to stock clocks? Id rather have my bigadv doing what it can then two GPU's.



bogmali said:


> 18K PPD is without the bonus point included. HFM will display the point total including bonus and it should somewhere between 50-60K.



Nah it's got bonus points calculated. Total credit it says is 65k and PPD is 18k with bonus points.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2011)

What is TPF anyways?  I'm sorry,  I should know this!  Just noticed it on HFM...  Was going for a 17-18k day to get my 5mil,  but need to use computer now.  Oh well,  I'll break it tonight some time.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

time per frame. So however long it takes to complete another 1%


----------



## msgclb (Jan 11, 2011)

The last week I ran into a few problems that started with my first case of a mouse pad malfunction. My mouse pointer was jerky and of course I thought the worst. Then I noticed the mouse pad was sliding on the desktop as if it was on ice. It might as well been as the gunk had built up on the bottom of the mouse pad so it was as slick as ice. Lucky I had a replacement and I was on to my next problem.

I got me an ASRock X58 Extreme Motherboard to go with a 920-D0 processor and Patriot DDR3-1600 memory.

I used this guide.
i7-920 CPU on ASRock X58 Extreme Overclocking Guide

My first test was to find my default values using the auto settings. Every thing looked fine and the memory was at DDR3-1440. I started to increase the BCLK an it locked up. I got back into the BIOS and increased the voltages and it still locked up.

After several lock ups I lowered the DRAM Frequency to x6. That allowed me to get this stable system. For problay the next month I'm broke so I won't be able to replace the memory for a while. 







My first folding run and I get an 2684.






As you'll have noticed I added a couple of GTS 450 cards. Should I remove one or both of the GTS 450 cards? I have 2 days to make a decision.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm so maybe i am getting the right PPD. Im using pretty much the same exact system as you msg. You do all your OCing through software on that board? I do mine through the BIOS.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm so maybe i am getting the right PPD. Im using pretty much the same exact system as you msg. You do all your OCing through software on that board? I do mine through the BIOS.



I use the BIOS. I opened that OC Tuner up to see the voltages, frequencies, etc.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 11, 2011)

> As you'll have noticed I added a couple of GTS 450 cards. Should I remove one or both of the GTS 450 cards? I have 2 days to make a decision.


I would leave the cards where there are for now and see what it does for a few days. My bigadv rigs also have cards folding with them and I haven't lost that many points because they are included with the rest of the rig. Yes you will lose around 1K to 2K less points but you will gain extra from the cards folding in the rig also.

O and welcome to the bigadv club....


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I use the BIOS. I opened that OC Tuner up to see the voltages, frequencies, etc.



Ahh i see. My board isn't bad, but trust me you will want to put a fan on the north bridge


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright...thoroughly confused. Please help.

I set up my watercooling on the i7 920. Ambient temperature is 24 degrees.

Core temp shows a CPU at idle to be 40+. Everest shows it to be 28-29 but occassionally shows massive spikes.
Motherboard LED (which shows temp) stays at 28-29, which is same as everest minus the spikes







Also, is the motherboard temp (34) normal, or is too high?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 11, 2011)

I need some input on this ebay item.

http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/IdentifyPart.pl?PART=+++Q1DZ&PROCESS=Go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220720436415&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Alright...thoroughly confused. Please help.
> 
> I set up my watercooling on the i7 920. Ambient temperature is 24 degrees.
> 
> ...



Hmm well does everest report individual core temps? Only thing i could think of is that it is using the motherboard sensor to read the CPU temps. Install HWmonitor and that will give you your actual core temps and it will report CPU temps using the motherboard sensor also. Did you make sure you took off the plastic wrapper off the bottom of the block? Also what TIM are you using? Idle temps seem pretty high to me actually. My h50 idles at like 36C-38C with ambient of like 70°F



hertz9753 said:


> I need some input on this ebay item.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/IdentifyPart.pl?PART=+++Q1DZ&PROCESS=Go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220720436415&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



hmm well those look like the xeon 1366 chips to me. Do you know if they have HT or not?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems like good buy if you can get them at a low enough price.

@bonez i would believe your temps from everest ambient temps should not be much over room temps at idle. Motherboards temps should stay pretty close to the same as the room temps. Is the rig in an enclosed case or a tech bench setup? Enclosed case will cause the temps to be a little bit higher tech benchtemps will be real close to your room temps. Maybe like 10C higher. Alot depends on where the probe is on your motherboard. Different vendors put them in different places on the board. What board are you using?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 11, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I need some input on this ebay item.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/IdentifyPart.pl?PART=+++Q1DZ&PROCESS=Go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220720436415&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



X5560's Bro......Definitely do it..Those came as pair I think as a server samples


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm well does everest report individual core temps? Only thing i could think of is that it is using the motherboard sensor to read the CPU temps. Install HWmonitor and that will give you your actual core temps and it will report CPU temps using the motherboard sensor also. Did you make sure you took off the plastic wrapper off the bottom of the block? Also what TIM are you using? Idle temps seem pretty high to me actually. My h50 idles at like 36C-38C with ambient of like 70°F
> 
> 
> 
> hmm well those look like the xeon 1366 chips to me. Do you know if they have HT or not?



Intel Xeon X5560 Nehalem 2.8GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache...

The guy thinks they are socket 775.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2011)

Added eBay item to watch list


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 11, 2011)

> Added eBay item to watch list


you and about 10 other people Dub...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well lets just hope somebody at TPU get's them and puts them in a sr-2 mobo or two separate rigs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Alright...thoroughly confused. Please help.
> 
> I set up my watercooling on the i7 920. Ambient temperature is 24 degrees.
> 
> ...



*Xbonez*, dump the Coretemp and use RealTemp for Intel CPU's. It's accurate where Coretemp is buggy.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Xbonez*, dump the Coretemp and use RealTemp for Intel CPU's. It's accurate where Coretemp is buggy.



Really? Shoot maybe i need to download realtemp instead!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 11, 2011)

coretemp I use for AMD cpu's only and realtemp for intel cpu's


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got realtemp. Temp's are like 2c lower in realtemp with coretemp right next to it. Im loading at 70°C max on core 0 the rest of the cores are 69, 68, 67. Think i have room to go 4.2 after i get my PSU tomorrow?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2011)

Info from Fits on those processors:
those are x5560s
45nm xeons
for dual cpu board like sr2
can be used in x58
they have locked mem multi so you cant run real high mem clocks
Also:
they are very early ES
probably terrible voltage leak
but great OC potential


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2011)

Nah,  stopped working for a half hour while I finish my last wu for 5 mil for todays stats.  Thanks Mlee49,  without the 285 with my 260,  I couldn't of produced enough points today!  Looks like I'll pass 16k for the day,  the most I've ever done.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Nah,  stopped working for a half hour while I finish my last wu for 5 mil for todays stats.  Thanks Mlee49,  without the 285 with my 260,  I couldn't of produced enough points today!  Looks like I'll pass 16k for the day,  the most I've ever done.



Grats man! Must have taken years of folding to reach that many points!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm well does everest report individual core temps? Only thing i could think of is that it is using the motherboard sensor to read the CPU temps. Install HWmonitor and that will give you your actual core temps and it will report CPU temps using the motherboard sensor also. Did you make sure you took off the plastic wrapper off the bottom of the block? Also what TIM are you using? Idle temps seem pretty high to me actually. My h50 idles at like 36C-38C with ambient of like 70°F



Yeah, took off the plastic from the waterblock. If Everest and motherboard LED is to be believed, I'm only 4 degrees above ambient, with which I'm satisfied. The AS5 needs to cure too.

I still don't understand the massive, split-second spikes in Everest though. It'll shoot up to beyond 50 for a second, then drop back to normal.



TeXBill said:


> Seems like good buy if you can get them at a low enough price.
> 
> @bonez i would believe your temps from everest ambient temps should not be much over room temps at idle. Motherboards temps should stay pretty close to the same as the room temps. Is the rig in an enclosed case or a tech bench setup? Enclosed case will cause the temps to be a little bit higher tech benchtemps will be real close to your room temps. Maybe like 10C higher. Alot depends on where the probe is on your motherboard. Different vendors put them in different places on the board. What board are you using?



Running on a tech bench. Motherboard is EVGA x58. Ambient is 24ish, but Everest says motherboard is at 34. It has pretty good cooling, and even a heatsink/fan combo on NB



BUCK NASTY said:


> *Xbonez*, dump the Coretemp and use RealTemp for Intel CPU's. It's accurate where Coretemp is buggy.



Yeah, will do that tomorrow.


Currently, I'm formatting my HDD and re-installing everything from scratch. I had a lot of drivers from my previous motherboard which would no doubt cause some drive clashes.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah, took off the plastic from the waterblock. If Everest and motherboard LED is to be believed, I'm only 4 degrees above ambient, with which I'm satisfied. The AS5 needs to cure too.
> 
> I still don't understand the massive, split-second spikes in Everest though. It'll shoot up to beyond 50 for a second, then drop back to normal.
> 
> ...



I came from my msi 775 board to my asrock board and it worked just fine  Windows 7 is great with switching. Reformatting isn't a bad idea though i just don't wanna loose everything i have.

Have you tried any OC's on that thing at all yet? I really want your rasa kit man  I would try installing realtemp and see what that gives you after you reformat


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2011)

My hex is down and I'm away from it. My production will be down for a week


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> My hex is down and I'm away from it. My production will be down for a week



Bummer man


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I came from my msi 775 board to my asrock board and it worked just fine  Windows 7 is great with switching. Reformatting isn't a bad idea though i just don't wanna loose everything i have.
> 
> Have you tried any OC's on that thing at all yet? I really want your rasa kit man  I would try installing realtemp and see what that gives you after you reformat



Nah, havent had the time for that yet. The system will just be idle till after work tomorrow. Should be ample time for the loop to bleed.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Nah, havent had the time for that yet. The system will just be idle till after work tomorrow. Should be ample time for the loop to bleed.



Yep, you got the gpu's folding?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope, I put in the Windows disk, let it to install and left my apt. Won't be going back until after work tomorrow. I'll spend sometime OC'ing it till I reach the max stable config. Then I'll set it to fold and won't touch it again.

Read some reviews of the board on Newegg. A couple of people have mentioned the VRMs run hot on this board. Also, I didn't realize, but this motherboard shows NB temperature in BIOS. That should be fairly accurate. I'll check what that shows next time I get a chance.

EDIT
I also spent a good 20min trying to get the rig to fold only to figure I had the RAM in the black slots, and apparently you need to fill the green slots first.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Nope, I put in the Windows disk, let it to install and left my apt. Won't be going back until after work tomorrow. I'll spend sometime OC'ing it till I reach the max stable config. Then I'll set it to fold and won't touch it again.
> 
> Read some reviews of the board on Newegg. A couple of people have mentioned the VRMs run hot on this board. Also, I didn't realize, but this motherboard shows NB temperature in BIOS. That should be fairly accurate. I'll check what that shows next time I get a chance.
> 
> ...



Haha yeah, i figured that out with my ASRock board. I would think that you just start with the channel closest to the CPU. Nope it's the channel furthest away. Hopefully you can get that thing going on some -bigadv's asap! We could use the points man! Im thinking when i drop my next -bigadv in about 2 day's ill break 1 mil  You'll be getting there very soon as well! Were gonna have many more to come together as well!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep,  this is why I need to get my replacement tx750 fast,  to power my folding box.  I had both of my cards folding in my main box,  went to run a .flv video,  and system lockup.  Geez.....


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Once I have everything setup ( 2 x 470s, 2 x 8800s, x4 695, i7 920), I should get about 100k.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Once I have everything setup ( 2 x 470s, 2 x 8800s, x4 695, i7 920), I should get about 100k.



Your gonna be outputting about 2x what i can  Once i get some 470's I need to build a cheap skt 775 rig with a C2D that has like 3 450's. Will always fold on 2 and will game on one and the c2d and when not gaming folding on all three. A c2d should be enough to run 3 gpu3 clients shouldn't it?

I should just buy that p7n-d back from you 

EDIT: I just did some math.. Are you sure you will be getting 100k? Here's my math quick
-920 on bigadv -30k
-965 smp -8k
-2 8800's -12k max
-2 470's - arent these like 28k?

Total PPD = 78k


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah true. I just threw a number out there. Guess 75k would be more accurate


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

So you will be putting out about 20k PPD more than me. Hopefully i can make that up somehow. Hmm i think we got our own little battle going on between us


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Depending on my financial status, when my tax returns come in, I can touch 100k.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Depending on my financial status, when my tax returns come in, I can touch 100k.



Damn you! Just when i was thinking i'd be able to close the gap! Look's like it's time for me to go turn in a app at McDonals  Money is money though and my rig needs upgrading. What do 970's go for these days?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Depending on my financial status, when my tax returns come in, I can touch 100k.



Trust me on this, the PPD are never as high as you think they will be.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Trust me on this, the PPD are never as high as you think they will be.



That's why we make it be that


----------



## johnspack (Jan 11, 2011)

Told ya so!  Finally cracked 5mil,  thank god....


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well guys. Woke up this morning to find the rig turned off and it will not turn back on. Think i fried my PSU?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooh, ouch. Umm, if you have the time and patience. Test one component at a time. Start with just motherboard/cpu. Does it turn on? If so, add RAM and repeat. So on and so forth.

To test PSU, remove all connectors from all components, plug in a molex case fan and short the 24pin motherboard connector. Does it turn on?
Here's how to do it: http://www.duxcw.com/faq/ps/ps4.htm. Its safe. This is how I was bleeding my loop.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nah it doesn't even turn on. According to my EOC stat's it just happened in the last 2 and a half hours. I went and felt behind the psu and im not gonna lie it felt pretty stinkin hot. When the switch is flipped my lan light is on though on my mobo?

It's a paperclip from the green wire to a black wire?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, from green to any black(ground).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

I managed to get it fired back up. Just cleared CMOS and now it works. I love that little button  PSU is putting out a lot of heat though. I can't wait till i get my new one today!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

So, you lost your OC too, right? I don't see why a PSU problem would be fixed by clearing the CMOS...unless your OC'ed system is drawing too much...dunno. Good thing you get the new PSU today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe that PSU needs to be dusted?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, you lost your OC too, right? I don't see why a PSU problem would be fixed by clearing the CMOS...unless your OC'ed system is drawing too much...dunno. Good thing you get the new PSU today.



Nah i set it back to my OC. It may have been shut off due to temps. I had my window shut last night and when i woke up im willing to bet it was at least 80°F in here most likely warmer. Im thinking it could have thermalled or something because usually when it shuts off due to "instability" because of the low PSU it just restarts. The time i had it thermal it just quit and didn't restart and it was sitting there shut off earlier so that's my thoughts possibly but who knows.



Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe that PSU needs to be dusted?



Nah it should be pretty clean, i have a dust filter on the intake that i clean weekly. It could need it though, i have my new PSU coming today though so im not gonna worry about it. It all seem's fine now again and i didn't really loose any points so it's fine with me 

Just realized i have my "crazy folders" badge!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

My WC loop has been running with the sys on idle for about 12+ hours now. Gf will be going to my apt soon, so I'll get feedback on her. Hopefully one of the pipes didn't burst or something...lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just arrived at my dorm room yesterday from break.  Apparently power was cut off, so my computer died early on in the break.  Because of this I lost a potential 200k.  No matter, I will have my computer running 24/7.  Hopefully I reach 1 mil before March!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

In BIOS, you can set it so your PC turns on when power is returned. If you put the folding client on start up, you're all set.

Fans and grills delivered.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My WC loop has been running with the sys on idle for about 12+ hours now. Gf will be going to my apt soon, so I'll get feedback on her. Hopefully one of the pipes didn't burst or something...lol.



Haha let us know how it is. Hopefully everything is good!



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I just arrived at my dorm room yesterday from break.  Apparently power was cut off, so my computer died early on in the break.  Because of this I lost a potential 200k.  No matter, I will have my computer running 24/7.  Hopefully I reach 1 mil before March!



Dang that sucks  You should be able to reach that 1 mil hopefully!



xbonez said:


> In BIOS, you can set it so your PC turns on when power is returned. If you put the folding client on start up, you're all set.
> 
> Fans and grills delivered.



Nice! I should set mine to start up when power is returned. Now you don't have anything else coming in the mail now do you?  Put those fan's on the rad and hopefully you will see amazing temps on the 920!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

So, a question: When an OC is restricted because the motherboard is getting too hot, is it most often the NB, SB or VRMs that are overheating?

The EVGA x58 has some waterblocks available for each, as well as complete chipset coolers, but they're more expensive.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well usually the NB and VRM cooling is in the same like on my ASRock so both my northbridge and VRM's get scorching hot. Now on your evga the SB and NB are linked and the VRM's have there own. For my board my VRM's get the hottest. 

I guess you'd have to have some other's give you better information. But you should definitely see what you can clock to as you haven't even tried stressing the board with any OC's yet. I'd say mount a fan on your VRM sink and you should be good.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I'd say mount a fan on your VRM sink and you should be good.



Hmm...that sounds like a good idea. An 80mm fan and a ziptie/rubber-band/double sided tape is definitely worth a shot. But yeah, I'll try stressing it first and seeing how far it goes.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

So, after reading up tons on the EVGA forums, apparently due to the thermal design (or some crap like that which was beyond me), the only way to get accurate NB temps on my board is from BIOS. So, I'll check that today.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hmm...that sounds like a good idea. An 80mm fan and a ziptie/rubber-band/double sided tape is definitely worth a shot. But yeah, I'll try stressing it first and seeing how far it goes.





xbonez said:


> So, after reading up tons on the EVGA forums, apparently due to the thermal design (or some crap like that which was beyond me), the only way to get accurate NB temps on my board is from BIOS. So, I'll check that today.



Definitely put a fan on that VRM sink if you can. The cooler you have everything running the more stable and higher OC'd you will be able to get it. We need to see more points from you bonez so get that thing running ASAP with some cards and -bigadv!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

It should be up and running tonight with all the cards.

Btw, great deal on 470s. The guys selling two (MSI and EVGA) for 350, shipped. 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576296

I'm thinking sometime in Feb, I'll watercool my main rig too. The Rasa is cheap, very effective and stupid easy to set up.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah i seen that thread yesterday  Sucks though as i don't have $350 to spend right now


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Just found this quote from a user of my motherboard:



> I have the "vanilla" or E758 model. There's a fan blowing away from the PCIe slots towards the CPU area. NB temps won't be a concern at all, mine right now is idling at 30C, with 70F ambient.



My ambient is about 75ish, and my NB idles at around 30-34. So, doesn't seem like mine's running any hotter than it should.

I'll get a fan for the VRMs anyways.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> In BIOS, you can set it so your PC turns on when power is returned. If you put the folding client on start up, you're all set.
> 
> Fans and grills delivered.



Problem is, the school requires you to authenticate to the internet when you get on your computer.  I have to be at the PC to actually access the web, so a no go.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just found this quote from a user of my motherboard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't be a issue at all then  I wish UPS would hurry it up and delivery my power supply. Unfortunately UPS usually doesn't deliver to my house around 5 p.m. CST


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Problem is, the school requires you to authenticate to the internet when you get on your computer.  I have to be at the PC to actually access the web, so a no go.



Gotcha. Coming to think of it, even my school does.

I'm so tempted to get this:
Enzotech EVX58 ClassifiedMos Waterblock

Not too expensive either, except that I'll have to redo the loop all over again.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

That's just a VRM block?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah...full chipset blocks cost upward of 100.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yeah...full chipset blocks cost upward of 100.



Yeah i was just looking at frozencpu for blocks. Looks like there around 130 for your board. Honestly just put a fan on your vrm sink and i bet they will be fine. I have a small 40mm fan on my north bridge which is connected to my vrm sink and they are nothing like your heat sinks and my board is fine at 4.0ghz and im sure i could get 4.2 with my new psu now.

Im pretty sure my psu is what was giving me problems also. I had both of my cards stable at 1944 shader. I would run furmark with my CPU at idle and they would do fine. Usually i start my cards up before my smp client, and yesterday i started my cpu client, then like a hour later i started gpu 1 and gpu 2. All of a suddeon gpu2 started failing all kinds of units like it wasn't getting enough power.

Ill see what happens with my new PSU


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

I was just chatting with a guy on [H] who has the same board. Says at 4.0-4.2 Ghz his VRMs would be touching 80 degrees. I don't mind adding the waterblock. Its just the hassle of draining the loop etc., but not a very expensive task.  But i'll definitely try with the fan first.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I was just chatting with a guy on [H] who has the same board. Says at 4.0-4.2 Ghz his VRMs would be touching 80 degrees. I don't mind adding the waterblock. Its just the hassle of draining the loop etc., but not a very expensive task.  But i'll definitely try with the fan first.



Hmm. Im not forsure on what my VRM temps are but the HSF is barely even warm now with the fan on my north bridge.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

Some more research revealed that 65-70 deg is the highest the VRMs should run at load. Now, I only need to figure out how the hell do I monitor my VRM temp.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Some more research revealed that 65-70 deg is the highest the VRMs should run at load. Now, I only need to figure out how the hell do I monitor my VRM temp.



I have no clue, but i should be checking mine too


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

!@#!$!@$@!!  I officially hate UPS! They are such a fricking joke i knew i should have paid $10 bucks more and gone with USPS. So we have a little snow on the ground from YESTERDAY and UPS delivered to my house. It hasn't snowed since then and now all of a sudden i get this bull crap again that i got when i was trying to get my RAM. I will never ship anything out UPS at all anymore. If there drivers are too pussy to drive today and they can drive yesterday during the storm then thats a frickin joke. USPS has already delivered just fine i don't get what there deal is.

Schedule Delivery Updated To:
Wednesday, 01/12/2011 , End of Day
Last Location:
Sioux Falls, SD, United States, Tuesday, 01/11/2011
Change Delivery
Add Notification

Additional Information
Shipped/Billed On:01/06/2011TypeackageWeight:8.00 lbs

Shipment Progress
Location	Date	Local Time	ActivityWhat's This?
Sioux Falls, SD, United States	01/11/2011	12:48 P.M.	Emergency conditions beyond UPS' control.
01/11/2011	7:38 A.M.	Out For Delivery
Sioux Falls, SD, United States	01/10/2011	11:00 P.M.	Destination Scan
01/10/2011	10:50 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Omaha, NE, United States	01/10/2011	4:37 P.M.	Departure Scan
01/10/2011	3:48 P.M.	Arrival Scan
Oklahoma City, OK, United States	01/10/2011	4:51 A.M.	Departure Scan
Oklahoma City, OK, United States	01/07/2011	7:37 A.M.	Arrival Scan
Stafford, TX, United States	01/06/2011	11:05 P.M.	Departure Scan
01/06/2011	7:21 P.M.	Origin Scan
United States	01/06/2011	6:51 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2011)

Please keep the discussion in this thread about folding. There are a few members here who have turned this thread into their personal chit-chat thread and this will stop now.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Please keep the discussion in this thread about folding. There are a few members here who have turned this thread into their personal chit-chat thread and this will stop now.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.



That's why i have created the tpu folding lounge but it seem's as if no one uses it and whenever i edit a post nobody notice's it as a new post and if i post a new post then im getting told to use the edit button by mod's. Also there are many others in this thread that don't use it specifically for folding. And everything in here that has been talked about recently is for folding uses. My PSU from UPS is for my folding rig as my rig with my current PSU can't handle it and is giving me issues with folding. Xbonez's is trying to get his board stable for a 24/7 clock for -bigadv units.

There has been 1 time that it has been offtopic and that was when we talked about gaming and thats when i created the folding lounge thread. Still whenever somebody wishes to bring up topics that are related to folding but not directly to this thread, they still post here. So why not get on them also instead of these "few members" which is most likely xbonez, me and meow who really doesn't post much in this thread.


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That's why i have created the tpu folding lounge but it seem's as if no one uses it and whenever i edit a post nobody notice's it as a new post and if i post a new post then im getting told to use the edit button by mod's. Also there are many others in this thread that don't use it specifically for folding. And everything in here that has been talked about recently is for folding uses. My PSU from UPS is for my folding rig as my rig with my current PSU can't handle it and is giving me issues with folding. Xbonez's is trying to get his board stable for a 24/7 clock for -bigadv units.
> 
> There has been 1 time that it has been offtopic and that was when we talked about gaming and thats when i created the folding lounge thread. Still whenever somebody wishes to bring up topics that are related to folding but not directly to this thread, they still post here. So why not get on them also instead of these "few members" which is most likely xbonez, me and meow who really doesn't post much in this thread.



Example:


			
				myself said:
			
		

> For OC'ing/cooling a particular rig, go to the appropriate section "Overclocking & Cooling". Sure it somewhat has to do with folding, but all computers have a purpose whether it's folding or not. This is why TPU has particular forums for particular topics.




Since you want general chit-chat, go to www.generalnonsense.net  Plenty of members there now to talk about anything and everything. This isn't up for discussion unless you want to PM me (my PM box is always open ) and not further derail this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah it's cool im out. Later bro's!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy Freakin cow! I just noticed that I had a 912 pt WU running on the GTS450. Has anyone had any lately? I hope this is a trend.....


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2011)

Look like its on your 460  

Just checked mine and its nothing but 1280s and 1348s


----------



## xbonez (Jan 12, 2011)

Help please:
 Faulty i7 920?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Holy Freakin cow!



I've got one on a GTX 465 and one on a GTX 470.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Look like its on your 460
> 
> Just checked mine and its nothing but 1280s and 1348s



It's actually on the GTS450. My slots change with every restart of win 7


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Holy Freakin cow! I just noticed that I had a 912 pt WU running on the GTS450. Has anyone had any lately? I hope this is a trend.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/Capture031208.jpg



I keep getting 6806, 1347 point WU, it dropped my GTX 460 to 3.6 k PPD, and my 430 to 1.7 PPD, They need to allow people to change their WU's.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I keep getting 6806, 1347 point WU, it dropped my GTX 460 to 3.6 k PPD, and my 430 to 1.7 PPD, They need to allow people to change their WU's.



You probably have -advmethods on.  Turn it off and you will get more 1348 Pointers.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 12, 2011)

With everything at stock (stock volts entered manually in BIOS), I've left my i7 to fold SMP until I get back from work. If its still chugging away, that means its working perfectly at stock conditions.

Once I know that, I might sell the CPU/mobo combo + my 470 and go for a 2600K/mobo combo.

Opinions?

Can anyone confirm a 1156 mounting bracket works for 1155 too?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2011)

1155 and 1156 are identical when it comes to heatsinks. 



BUCK NASTY said:


> It's actually on the GTS450. My slots change with every restart of win 7



Oops


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 12, 2011)

*New bigadv rig*

New bigadv rig running finally.

Edit: 875K @ 4.1GHZ 2-GTX460 mild OC so far, fresh from an RMA from Evga


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Holy Freakin cow! I just noticed that I had a 912 pt WU running on the GTS450. Has anyone had any lately? I hope this is a trend.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/Capture031208.jpg


That's about 2k PPD more than my GTS450 got on the 912pt WUs 


TeXBill said:


> New bigadv rig running finally.
> 
> Edit: 875K @ 4.1GHZ 2-GTX460 mild OC so far, fresh from an RMA from Evga



Way to go!!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well got my new PSU today and everything is going well so far. Im at 12 passes of IBT at 4.0ghz, ram timings are 8-8-8-24 as well. Pulling in about 52 gflops  Should be able to bump shaders back up to 1944 as well.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2011)

1st back on topic post-

I have still not gotten one 9XX WU. Is everyone else still getting a couple?

Also, is anyone here bidding on those ES Xeons posted a little ways back? The auction ends soon, and there are also a pair of 2.4ghz and 2.6ghz Xeon ES chips available too.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Any idea what a Radeon Mobility HD3650 would do?  I'm considering GPU folding on my Lenovo W500 so I can at least get a sig badge again


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 12, 2011)

theonedub said:


> 1st back on topic post-
> 
> I have still not gotten one 9XX WU. Is everyone else still getting a couple?
> 
> Also, is anyone here bidding on those ES Xeons posted a little ways back? The auction ends soon, and there are also a pair of 2.4ghz and 2.6ghz Xeon ES chips available too.



I had my max bid at $175.  I think that I will wait until the end of the auction to try again.  No 9XX wu's here either.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 12, 2011)

theonedub said:


> 1st back on topic post-
> 
> I have still not gotten one 9XX WU. Is everyone else still getting a couple?



Haven't gotten any of those for ages now.



theonedub said:


> Also, is anyone here bidding on those ES Xeons posted a little ways back? The auction ends soon, and there are also a pair of 2.4ghz and 2.6ghz Xeon ES chips available too.




Hertz had his eyes on the X5560's, I also saw those 5530's from the same seller. You should jump on them for $100 plus $3.50 shipping.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2011)

Should be a good folding CPU, maybe someone wants to split them? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Intel-Confide...-66-/300511982773?pt=CPUs&hash=item45f7e8f4b5


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what a Radeon Mobility HD3650 would do?  I'm considering GPU folding on my Lenovo W500 so I can at least get a sig badge again



Have a look on this chart, might help: 

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AvwcERBMjd6scmIzS3Z5UFZIcVBOTGNYV0k2Z01jQmc&gid=1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, this has been some day for the F@H team. So how's everyone doing?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 12, 2011)

> Also, is anyone here bidding on those ES Xeons posted a little ways back? The auction ends soon, and there are also a pair of 2.4ghz and 2.6ghz Xeon ES chips available too.


Nope I'm not but I'm watching them. I have not had a 912 in ages either. Sure would be nice to get some of them again.
Also if somebody wants to split with me on the cpu's I can buy them and split the cost with  somebody?



> Wow, this has been some day for the F@H team. So how's everyone doing?


Sux's Buck all that work we gave away for nothing...



> I also saw those 5530's from the same seller.


How good are the 5530's Bog are they 1366 also?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Sux's Buck all that work we gave away for nothing...



Points are still under the team totals, so no worries. I can replace the points you donated if you would like.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the 2.66 chip.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X5550 - AT80602000771AA (BX80602X5550).html


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 12, 2011)

> This is the 2.66 chip.


Are all of them 1366?


> By the looks yes they are all 1366.


Good so which one does any body want to share in the glory with me I can buy them if somebody wants one.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2011)

By the looks yes they are all 1366.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 12, 2011)

> By the looks yes they are all 1366.


So the 2.4's are 1366 I didn't know they made a 2.4GHZ 1366 cpu!

Ok cool so does somebody want to split the cost on one of the auctions? the 2.8's are already up to 177.50

Ok I will try for that I'm not going to pay a bunch of money for them the most I will go would be maybe 100 a piece is that ok Dub.




> I say try to get them at a steal, $75! Just wait till the last possible minute and bid.


O I will Dub I'm a master at ebay been dealing on there since 1999 buying and selling stuff.


I've got over 1300 positive's feedback on ebay and still going strong....


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2011)

Xeon, low power server chips got that low. They even have dual core 1.8ghz Xeons on the 1366 package.

Id like to split the 2.66ghz ones, if you pick those up lets go halfsies 

I say try to get them at a steal, $75! Just wait till the last possible minute and bid.

If we do end up with them, I would really appreciate if you could test them to make sure they are A OK, cause I will likely end up sitting on that CPU until I found a board within my budget.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 13, 2011)

> If we do end up with them, I would really appreciate if you could test them to make sure they are A OK, cause I will likely end up sitting on that CPU until I found a board within my budget.


I will test both of them. I'm not buying junk and try to return it a month later.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Good so which one does any body want to share in the glory with me I can buy them if somebody wants one.


I'm saving myself for a special someone named Sandy...


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2011)

Well,  pray for my rma,  got a # from Corsair for my killer tx750..  If I get a new one,  it will run 2 260s and be the beginning of a farm!  Wonder what 2 285s and 2 260s could produce....


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 13, 2011)

> I'm saving myself for a special someone named Sandy...


I'm also saving up for her also, I just hope she is as good as what I've been reading and hearing about her.

Edit: here is a damm good deal on some HD's   http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch_v3.asp?px=MP&scriteria=AA78012


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like we were outbid  

Buck, would the SB replace the unlocked 5000+?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 13, 2011)

> Looks like we were outbid


Yeah i just saw that sent you a message about the deal.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2011)

I got outbid on the Xeon x5560's. They sold for $316.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 13, 2011)

> I got outbid on the Xeon x5560's. They sold for $316.


Man that was a bad deal I watched and the last minute it jumped up to over $300.00 and the other 2 auctions he had for almost as much also.

Nope I don't think so either I just sat back and watched...


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, at that price I don't think it was worth it- unless you had a dual board ready to go. But paying a premium for an ES chip is not my idea of a great idea.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think we should think about PM's next time.

I got this reply from the seller after I told him about the Zeons

Dear hertz9753,

Oh no....

I wonder if I will get some returns...

It seems that guy that won all 3 sets deals in this stuff...so he can probably still use them..

We shall see...Thanks for the info...


- twopuggz


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, this has been some day for the F@H team. So how's everyone doing?


Not too bad 
I'm looking to start back up w/ my laptop GPU, it wouldn't be much but it would be something 


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We lost Josh to retardation?  Well that was short lived...


Apparently so 


BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm saving myself for a special someone named Sandy...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Buck, would the SB replace the unlocked 5000+?



The unlocked 5000+ is in the HTPC and does not even get a workout. Why, you interested in it?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a build I am working on, but its not for DC. CP has offered me an AII Dual, just have to wait a little bit before he can send it. A quad would be nice, but funds aren't spectacular. If it does come up for sale let me know what you were looking for. Thanks


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2011)

How much can a q9x50 series produce folding at say 3.6ghz?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> How much can a q9x50 series produce folding at say 3.6ghz?



I have a q9650 that will do nearly 10 k PPD @ 3.8ghz


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2011)

Dam,  not bad!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 13, 2011)

> How much can a q9x50 series produce folding at say 3.6ghz?


I had one for awhile its PPD was around 10,000K to 11,000K. I had it clocked @ 4.0GHZ. 
Their not bad little cpu's for folding you can only run them SMP, no bigadv


----------



## xbonez (Jan 13, 2011)

Purchased a 2600k and an Asus P8P67. Should arrive by tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Purchased a 2600k and an Asus P8P67. Should arrive by tomorrow.



WOW bones! so now you will have two folders? or the SB folding and the 920 gaming?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 13, 2011)

The SB is for dedicated folding. 

I'll run P95 all night on the 920 using RAM from my main rig (GSkill 1600 CL7). If it succeeds, I'll sell the 920 combo and RMA the Corsair RAM. Otherwise, I'll RMA the 920 w/Intel and then sell.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

xbonez said:


> The SB is for dedicated folding.
> 
> I'll run P95 all night on the 920 using RAM from my main rig (GSkill 1600 CL7). If it succeeds, I'll sell the 920 combo and RMA the Corsair RAM. Otherwise, I'll RMA the 920 w/Intel and then sell.



Hmm yea i still think RAM issue


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys, care if im apart of the team again? Will be a good 40k ppd if you guys want it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, care if im apart of the team again? Will be a good 40k ppd if you guys want it.



Of course! Folding for whoever or whatever reason is a good reason to do it. In the end it all comes down to curing or helping others so fold away!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Of course! Folding for whoever or whatever reason is a good reason to do it. In the end it all comes down to curing or helping others so fold away!!!



Thank you erocker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

You kidding Josh?  We had a seat for you and all


----------



## xbonez (Jan 13, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, care if im apart of the team again? Will be a good 40k ppd if you guys want it.



What 40k PPD you talking about?? I see a huge 'Today: 0'. Get on it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, care if im apart of the team again? Will be a good 40k ppd if you guys want it.


It's like you never left. Now get those clients switched over to team #50711 





erocker said:


> Of course! Folding for whoever or whatever reason is a good reason to do it. In the end it all comes down to curing or helping others so fold away!!!


Maybe we can even get erocker to crank up his folding again, right buddy?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, care if im apart of the team again? Will be a good 40k ppd if you guys want it.



Not in the slightest 

We all have "those days" where we get irrationally angry and make decisions that we wish we hadn't made.  But we're accepting, and would love to have you back


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's like you never left. Now get those clients switched over to team #50711
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They were never switched buck  Just haven't been folding again yet. Im trying to get the rig as stable as possible and get my OC finally figured out.

Seem's as if my 8-8-8-24 timings weren't stable so i managed to drop back to 9-9-9-24. Today i've been working on getting my voltages as low as i can while remaining stable to keep them temps low for some good 24/7 -bigadv! 

My lowest vcore thats stable seem's to be 1.216v. The next step down is 1.200v that BSOD so 1.216v it is at 4.0. I think i'll wait before trying to go to 4.2 but is the PPD worth it? Im not in any -bigadv work units right now so now would be the best time to get it clocked well.

IBT is not quite finished but hopefully it will pass! 





Also, i have a question on setting up f@h tracker. I wish to use f@h tracker instead of individually setting up my clients but where do i point HFM to get ppd, tpf what work unit it is and all them goodies?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

In the folder where you have FAH Tracker installed, you'll see folders: CPU, SMP, GPU0, GPU1 etc. You point HFM there.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, care if im apart of the team again? Will be a good 40k ppd if you guys want it.



Welcome Back!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm folding SMP on my 920 @ 2.66Ghz.

Projects : 6701
PPD: 5.5k
Running 3 GPU clients as well.

Isn't that a bit too low? My x4 965 gets the same PPD.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> In the folder where you have FAH Tracker installed, you'll see folders: CPU, SMP, GPU0, GPU1 etc. You point HFM there.



Cool thanks man! I'll get on it asap as soon as this stress test finishes 



garyinhere said:


> Welcome Back!


Thanks  Sorry about our little dispute yesterday.



xbonez said:


> I'm folding SMP on my 920 @ 2.66Ghz.
> 
> Projects : 6701
> PPD: 5.5k
> ...



Hmm. Im not forsure i never folded smp on my 920 or even ran the thing stock for more than 30 minutes 

IIRC the 6701 are the lesser wanted work units though for smp. Why not OC it since you have your rasa kit?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

Just letting all folders know I have the following things for sale:
Asus GTX 470: 200, shipped & insured.
Thermaltake V1 HSF : 30, shipped 
MSI P7N S775 motherboard : 50, shipped

As always, 10% discount for any folder.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2011)

I think running 2 GPU3 clients is cutting into my WCG production lately. So after I hit 7 million I think I will retire the 450GTS for a while. Save power and see how WCG production fares. 



Josh154 said:


> They were never switched buck



Never switched, but still pulled down 6k for OCN combined between the 11th and 12th? Okay  I hope your second stay here is better than the first.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Never switched, but still pulled down 6k for OCN combined between the 11th and 12th? Okay  I hope your second stay here is better than the first.



Let it go bro.....it's water under the bridge.....it doesn't matter which team got the points as long as it was for F@H


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Let it go bro.....it's water under the bridge.....it doesn't matter which team got the points as long as it was for F@H



You don't have to tell me that


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I think running 2 GPU3 clients is cutting into my WCG production lately. So after I hit 7 million I think I will retire the 450GTS for a while. Save power and see how WCG production fares.
> 
> Never switched, but still pulled down 6k for OCN combined between the 11th and 12th? Okay  I hope your second stay here is better than the first.



Oh crap i forgot i did let my gpu's fold for a few hours then decided it wasn't worth it. My bad 


EDIT: Look's like i might loose my crazy folder badge for a few days  Client's will be back up ASAP  50711 is home


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

So say i have two gpu2 clients, where do i point HFM then for each card?

EDIT: Also should i be using advmethods with -bigadv?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Where are the clients installed?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> So say i have two gpu2 clients, where do i point HFM then for each card?
> 
> EDIT: Also should i be using advmethods with -bigadv?



Are using GPU2 console clients or the other one? No -advmethods for -bigadv, you will get regular SMP WU's if you put that flag.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Where are the clients installed?



C:\Users\Josh\Documents\F@H GPU Tracker



bogmali said:


> Are using GPU2 console clients or the other one? No -advmethods for -bigadv, you will get regular SMP WU's if you put that flag.



Okay so -bigadv only, and using gpu2 console clients? No all im using is F@H GPU tracker.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably then "C:\Users\Josh\Documents\F@H GPU Tracker\GPU-1" and "C"\Users\Josh\Documents\F@H GPU Tracker\GPU-2" but it should say (or you could just browse and look)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Probably then "C:\Users\Josh\Documents\F@H GPU Tracker\GPU-1" and "C"\Users\Josh\Documents\F@H GPU Tracker\GPU-2" but it should say (or you could just browse and look)



Ahh got it thanks 

Are project 2692's any good or are they like the 2686's or whatever they are that give high TPF and nobody likes?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 2692s are some of the better ones


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty sure the 2692s are some of the better ones



Okay sweet! Man i got these 8800's back at 1944 clocks and there shredding some project 353's right now!  A TPF of 0:0:46 and PPD of 6.7k on each card! These 8800's still kick some butt! Doesn't look like they will be done in time though for the 9 p.m. update though  Should have some work units done for the midnight update. 

Happily folding again for TPU


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks good, I wish you luck on your first million


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2011)

Anything other than the dreaded 2684 is good


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good, I wish you luck on your first million



Thanks man, after i drop this next -bigadv unit i should be there 



bogmali said:


> Anything other than the dreaded 2684 is good



Agreeded


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2011)

Guy's, i'm going Sandy Bridge. I've got an i7-870/ ASRock P55 Extreme combo for $250.00 shipped if any folders are interested. I'm going to post it in B/S/T tonight.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, i'm going Sandy Bridge. I've got an i7-870/ ASRock P55 Extreme combo for $250.00 shipped if any folders are interested. I'm going to post it in B/S/T tonight.....



If I may ask, what has pushed you that way so fast?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If I may ask, what has pushed you that way so fast?


You could say that i'm curious and I have a a surplus of cash in my Paypal. The results I have seen look promising (like 49K ppd @ 4.9Ghz on -bigadv). I know results will vary, but I say what the heck...go for it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, i'm going Sandy Bridge. I've got an i7-870/ ASRock P55 Extreme combo for $250.00 shipped if any folders are interested. I'm going to post it in B/S/T tonight.....



If only mcdonalds would call me back 

Im wanting to build some dedicated rigs here soon if i can get a job. Basically all i need is cpu, ram, mobo, hdd and a cooler correct? I can run -bigadv on ubuntu right? Also i wouldn't need monitors for every rig either would i?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You could say that i'm curious and I have a a surplus of cash in my Paypal. The results I have seen look promising (like 49K ppd @ 4.9Ghz on -bigadv). I know results will vary, but I say what the heck...go for it.



Curiosity is what got me to sell my i7 920 too, and get a Sandy Bridge.



Josh154 said:


> If only mcdonalds would call me back
> 
> Im wanting to build some dedicated rigs here soon if i can get a job. Basically all i need is cpu, ram, mobo, hdd and a cooler correct? I can run -bigadv on ubuntu right? Also i wouldn't need monitors for every rig either would i?



HDD is optional (you could boot via network). I would recomend using one though. You can pick them up for 20 bucks or so.
You'll need a PSU too. Unless you have a massive one (1000W or more), in which case there are workarounds to share PSus b/w systems.
Yes, -bigadv can be run  on ubuntu.
No, monitors not needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, i'm going Sandy Bridge. I've got an i7-870/ ASRock P55 Extreme combo for $250.00 shipped if any folders are interested. I'm going to post it in B/S/T tonight.....



Damn....that's a remarkable deal!  That'll sell fast!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 14, 2011)

So after re-installing Widnows 7 I am back up and running and gained about 1.5k PPD after upgrading from Vista, on one of my download/ folding machines (pic coming soon at dinner ATM).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> HDD is optional (you could boot via network). I would recomend using one though. You can pick them up for 20 bucks or so.
> You'll need a PSU too. Unless you have a massive one (1000W or more), in which case there are workarounds to share PSus b/w systems.
> Yes, -bigadv can be run  on ubuntu.
> No, monitors not needed.



Im not skilled enough to boot from network 
I can't believe i forgot about the PSU 
Cool that will save me 30 bucks on operating systems 
So then just set them up to fold with monitors then use a dummy plug?


How would i monitor if the clients are still running? Im guessing a VNC of some sort?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep, VNC in Ubuntu is pretty easy.  Or just switch over the monitor every now and then


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

Vnc works well to monitor.
I don't need to use dummy plugs.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, VNC in Ubuntu is pretty easy.  Or just switch over the monitor every now and then



Alright cool 



xbonez said:


> Vnc works well to monitor.
> I don't need to use dummy plugs.



Sweet  So if i was folding some smp clients on this i3 laptop i would setup vnc for that? I want to be able to see this on HFM in my main rig. A extra 4k points wouldn't hurt everyday now on the days that i don't drop -bigadv's. My cards get a good 13k daily and with this at 4k i could possibly be getting the top 20 even on non -bigadv days 

EDIT: Got the i3 330M folding on a p6060 right now. Good for about 1950 credit with bonus according to HFM. PPD output is about 2.5k so even if i can get a extra 2k points in there a day that im not dropping -bigadvs hopefully i should be around 15k PPD.

EDIT #2: Guys don't forget about this thread. Don't be scared to post there it's there for a reason  Id rather post there but it doesn't seem like anybody from the F@H community follows that thread.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> Damn....that's a remarkable deal! That'll sell fast!


+1 Buck you must be insane to sell it @ that price. Curiosity killed the cat but that price is insane, I hope it works out for you. I'm going to sit back awhile and just see what happens.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> +1 Buck you must be insane to sell it @ that price. Curiosity killed the cat but that price is insane, I hope it works out for you. I'm going to sit back awhile and just see what happens.



That probably the best thing you could do right now. Im wondering how these chips will stand up to 24/7 at 4.9ghz. 

Also is it normal for my TPF to be about 3 minutes longer with a 2692 than a 6900?

EDIT: Lost my crazy folders badge  Oh well i'll have it back just as quick


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> Also is it normal for my TPF to be about 3 minutes longer with a 2692 than a 6900?


I'm going to do just that sit back and watch, I have 3 fairly new bigadv rigs and it would be hard to just start selling them and buying Sandy rigs. I might sell the AMD 1090 BE rig in a few months. I will wait till somebody can confirm for sure Sandy is worth switching to.
I honestly don't know what the normal TPF is for those I just set mine up and let it fold. Bigadv's units do take time and most of them take a couple of days to complete.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I'm going to do just that sit back and watch, I have 3 fairly new bigadv rigs and it would be hard to just start selling them and buying Sandy rigs. I might sell the AMD 1090 BE rig in a few months. I will wait till somebody can confirm for sure Sandy is worth switching to.
> I honestly don't know what the normal TPF is for those I just set mine up and let it fold. Bigadv's units do take time and most of them take a couple of days to complete.



Yeah i have a ETA of about 2 days exactly right now. I just remember that on project 6900's my chip at 4.0 gave me a good 30k ppd and a TPF of around 34:?? and with a 2684 i was getting a TPF of like 47:?? and like 18k ppd. 

It was like my third -bigadv i got so i wasn't sure if something was up with my PC or what. But it just seem's that every work unit is different and can't give the same PPD.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 14, 2011)

W00T! I got My rig back up and ready to fold nearly 24/7.

For those wondering, I was hospitalized for a pretty long time, and folding just wasn't on my radar.

with that said, does anyone have some reviews on the single slot GTS 430/450's? I have room to put one in an x1 slot that's been modded to allow for a longer one, and it should be perfect to use it as a physx/folding card.

I want the 430 so I can get all of my cards into fermi.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> W00T! I got My rig back up and ready to fold nearly 24/7.
> 
> For those wondering, I was hospitalized for a pretty long time, and folding just wasn't on my radar.
> 
> ...



Welcome back!  If you're looking for Folding reviews for the 430, just scrool back a few pages - someone gave PPD numbers for it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> W00T! I got My rig back up and ready to fold nearly 24/7.
> 
> For those wondering, I was hospitalized for a pretty long time, and folding just wasn't on my radar.
> 
> ...



Welcome back man! Hopefully you will be getting better 

IIRC tex and bog had just purchased 430's, maybe a few other members as well. They score anywhere from 5k-7k PPD i think depending on the work unit and your clock's.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm, not as much as I'd liked, perhaps the extra money for the 450 is worth it then, plus a little extra bragging rights too!

Thanks for looking it up!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Quick update I am now up and running 6.8 k PPD on my GTX 430





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> 771 / 1542 / 870 @ STOCK VOLTAGE
> 
> Temps 42c -53c @ load, depending on ambient, ATM ambient is 81f, and temp is 49c.





TeXBill said:


> Got my 430 up and running clocks are 800/1600/1000 and temps are around 49C so far it's been running for about 45mins now. I don't like that you can't change the volts on these cards:shadedshu
> 
> Edit it's PPD are @ 5,200 so far





thebluebumblebee said:


> So, 5.2K on the "Big" WU's and 6.8K on the 9xx WU's




Here's the results people had posted with them sinzia 

All that information came from around the end of page 257 and it goes onto the beginning of page 258 in case you want to read for yourself


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice, thanks once again!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Nice, thanks once again!



No problem! I'd say the 450's are worth it over the 430's forsure


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> IIRC tex and bog had just purchased 430's, maybe a few other members as well. They score anywhere from 5k-7k PPD i think depending on the work unit and your clock's.


I think the 450's are a better buy right now. My 430 died within a week and sent it back for a refund going to just grab a different card instead. I wasn't impressed with the 430 PPD for the money.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone in here had any experience with the single PCB GTX295?  Mine is running fine but as always I'd like it to run cooler as I believe I can shave off a few degrees C from its max temp.  I tried making another thread but I have a feeling it's not going to see any traffic.  At least the folding team will have some vested interest in this.  Here's the thread I made earlier:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=138460


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Folding isn't going to be happening on the laptop GPU, it just makes things too hot


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Folding isn't going to be happening on the laptop GPU, it just makes things too hot



Yeah most laptop cooling systems suck. Just crunch on that cpu and build a folding rig


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah most laptop cooling systems suck. Just crunch on that cpu and build a folding rig



Yeah, WCG on it is a stretch already.

I do have an i7 @ 3.8ghz w/ 2 GPUs (GTS450 + GTX260) but I'm not allowed to run any DC on it because of power usage.  It's already been confiscated twice for running WCG/FAH


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, WCG on it is a stretch already.
> 
> I do have an i7 @ 3.8ghz w/ 2 GPUs (GTS450 + GTX260) but I'm not allowed to run any DC on it because of power usage.  It's already been confiscated twice for running WCG/FAH



Jeesh that sucks  Are you even allowed to game on it? And who confiscates it, the wife?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Jeesh that sucks  Are you even allowed to game on it? And who confiscates it, the wife?



That it does.  I can game on it, when I actually have time (rare).

And, no, my parents.  I'm 16


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That it does.  I can game on it, when I actually have time (rare).
> 
> And, no, my parents.  I'm 16



Ship it to me bro.  I'll run it 24/7.  I live in a dorm so I don't pay for power.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Very tempting.  CP's already offered the same deal, but I'm unsure if I want to do so.  I do use it for games on a reasonably regular basis, and I like having it for ripping DVDs or w/e.  But I'll think it over


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That it does.  I can game on it, when I actually have time (rare).
> 
> And, no, my parents.  I'm 16



Im 16 too my parents just think of it as a heater  Who knows whats gonna happen this summer  Electricity bill is always higher in summer as in winter our heat comes from propane so right now the electricity bill's are somewhat lower than summer. Hopefully she'll let me fold without having to pay for electricity.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Ahh, I see.  They were particularly irritated when I was running it over the summer (because it's already hot as hell in NC), but even during the winter they don't like it because they claim it costs too much compared to the gas heater


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, I see.  They were particularly irritated when I was running it over the summer (because it's already hot as hell in NC), but even during the winter they don't like it because they claim it costs too much compared to the gas heater



Ahh well i don't know what it costs for a gas heater, but we usually run one of those oil filled elctric heaters in the winter to heat the basment which is where my room and my sisters room is along with the workout room and it's always on high in order to keep it all warm. Now we don't have to run that and if i leave my door open the whole basement is very warm. Shoot you can open the door to the basement and feel heat coming out 

Here's what got her going for it though. We compared the wattage my rig pulls and the wattage the heater pull's and she was all for saving money


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> We compared the wattage my rig pulls and the wattage the heater pull's and she was all for saving money



But we all know that the heater designed to heat is more efficient at being less efficient if you catch my drift.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Totally understandable 

My parents don't listen to logic though, they're completely opposed to DC even if I pay my part of the power bill.  So I'm limited to my laptop, although the ION setup I'm planning should also be fine


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Totally understandable
> 
> My parents don't listen to logic though, they're completely opposed to DC even if I pay my part of the power bill.  So I'm limited to my laptop, although the ION setup I'm planning should also be fine



That sucks man  Even if you pay the part of the bill is just insane that they wont let you  Im gonna need to figure out a way to exhaust the heat this summer. Haha last chimp challenge i had two box fan's exhausting out of my room and it was still pretty warm in there. Last chimp challenge i was a noob to folding and i managed to buy new hardware for the CC. 9600 gso and a phenom II quad ftw!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> Folding isn't going to be happening on the laptop GPU, it just makes things too hot


I fold on one of my work laptop's 24/7 I just had to get a laptop cooler which cost me $10.00 bucs, now the temps stay in the mid 40C all the time. When before I got the cooler they would run in the low to mid 60C all day. It was the best investment I made for it. 
The laptop is a Dell 6500 with an core i7M and a 400m series GPU. If it breaks it's covered under the Dell warranty we have. So I'm not really worried about it. I also have a MacBook pro for work and it is only used for work nothing else.
Try to find you a cooler they run on a USB plug and really do work, surprised me.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I fold on one of my work laptop's 24/7 I just had to get a laptop cooler which cost me $10.00 bucs, now the temps stay in the mid 40C all the time. When before I got the cooler they would run in the low to mid 60C all day. It was the best investment I made for it.
> The laptop is a Dell 6500 with an core i7M and a 400m series GPU. If it breaks it's covered under the Dell warranty we have. So I'm not really worried about it. I also have a MacBook pro for work and it is only used for work nothing else.
> Try to find you a cooler they run on a USB plug and really do work, surprised me.



How much PPD does it get you?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I fold on one of my work laptop's 24/7 I just had to get a laptop cooler which cost me $10.00 bucs, now the temps stay in the mid 40C all the time. When before I got the cooler they would run in the low to mid 60C all day. It was the best investment I made for it.
> The laptop is a Dell 6500 with an core i7M and a 400m series GPU. If it breaks it's covered under the Dell warranty we have. So I'm not really worried about it. I also have a MacBook pro for work and it is only used for work nothing else.
> Try to find you a cooler they run on a USB plug and really do work, surprised me.



I'll check it out, but I mainly use this on the go.  And I doubt that a 120sp ATI card would do much in terms of folding performance anyways, so I don't want to risk baking it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I fold on one of my work laptop's 24/7 I just had to get a laptop cooler which cost me $10.00 bucs, now the temps stay in the mid 40C all the time. When before I got the cooler they would run in the low to mid 60C all day. It was the best investment I made for it.
> The laptop is a Dell 6500 with an core i7M and a 400m series GPU. If it breaks it's covered under the Dell warranty we have. So I'm not really worried about it. I also have a MacBook pro for work and it is only used for work nothing else.
> Try to find you a cooler they run on a USB plug and really do work, surprised me.



Which cooler do you have?

Right now folding on the laptop with the i3 it's loading at 75°C  I also have a laptop cooler under it but im not sure it even does much  Should i set up a box fan laying flat and have it supported by boxes for airflow and set the laptop on top of that?

EDIT: Went for the idea and holy crap it lowered temps by a good 20°C in less than a minute! Anybody looking for a cheap laptop cooler? You found it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

That should help


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That should help



Definitely  Haha i feel like a redneck or somethin riggin up a laptop cooler like that! I can't hear it either with my closed ear headphones so it's a win 

Thats a extra 2.6k ontop of my 42k from the main rig. Im just hoping that it gets me in the top 20 on days i don't drop bigadvs. Somedays i will somedays i wont.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you understand how fans work?  It won't pull NEAR enough air to do much on the ground.  It needs to be raised.  There is no air intake, therefore there is little air outtake.  Please take a basic physics class...

EDIT:  Assuming the box fan is 36" the optimal height where it will gain the most airflow, the same as being vertical, would be just under 12 inches off the ground.  You say you have boxes, but I don't see them!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Do you understand how fans work?  It won't pull NEAR enough air to do much on the ground.  It needs to be raised.  There is no air intake, therefore there is little air outtake.  Please take a basic physics class...
> 
> EDIT:  Assuming the box fan is 36" the optimal height where it will gain the most airflow, the same as being vertical, would be just under 12 inches off the ground.  You say you have boxes, but I don't see them!



Well then look harder  The fan is a good 6 inches off the ground and honestly if my temps have already decreased that much it's doing something.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well then look harder  The fan is a good 6 inches off the ground and honestly if my temps have already decreased that much it's doing something.



Yeah I see them now.  I think you should put your computer inside your air conditioning vent in the house.  I did that with a computer once...  AC man was confused.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah I see them now.  I think you should put your computer inside your air conditioning vent in the house.  I did that with a computer once...  AC man was confused.



Haha wouldn't do much right now since the heat is running all the time. I have all my ducts closed anymore so it doesn't heat up my room anymore than it already is.

This summer though i may need to run a dryer hose to a front intake on my lexa s


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> This summer though i may need to run a dryer hose to a front intake on my lexa s



Careful, fans lose power as the hose gets longer.  So a long hose will mean LITTLE suction.  Try to avoid hoses.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> How much PPD does it get you?


My laptop Cpu & GPU nets me 10K PPD. That is why I use it anything less than that and it would be not be worth it to fold on.
This is the cooler I bought and I was wrong it cost me less than 10.00 bucs. It was on a bid auction and I won it for $8.50 with free shipping. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-NOTEBOOK-CO...649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f815efd9


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> My laptop Cpu & GPU nets me 10K PPD. That is why I use it anything less than that and it would be not be worth it to fold on.
> This is the cooler I bought and I was wrong it cost me less than 10.00 bucs. It was on a bid auction and I won it for $8.50 with free shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-NOTEBOOK-CO...649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f815efd9



Dang, 10K is a huge amount for a laptop.

So, I had a slow day at work and wrote a little Screen capture utility that might be useful to those who take a lot of screenshots. Check it out here:  ScreenCapture Utility


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> Dang, 10K is a huge amount for a laptop.


It's a new core i7M laptop with the newer 400 series Nvidia GPU. so yeah it folds pretty damm good for a laptop. Damm thing weighs 10 pounds I hate taking it on trips, but it's nice also because it has the 17" screen. Plus has a blueray player so I can watch movies on it. Does good for a laptop.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, wow! Anyone know someone in Canada? Pretty insane price on a BNIB i7 970 ($450)
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/sys/2111548450.html


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> My laptop Cpu & GPU nets me 10K PPD. That is why I use it anything less than that and it would be not be worth it to fold on.
> This is the cooler I bought and I was wrong it cost me less than 10.00 bucs. It was on a bid auction and I won it for $8.50 with free shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-NOTEBOOK-CO...649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f815efd9





TeXBill said:


> It's a new core i7M laptop with the newer 400 series Nvidia GPU. so yeah it folds pretty damm good for a laptop. Damm thing weighs 10 pounds I hate taking it on trips, but it's nice also because it has the 17" screen. Plus has a blueray player so I can watch movies on it. Does good for a laptop.



Wow thats one amazing laptop man! Too bad my sister wasn't into pretty white laptops and would have settled for a black asus with a actual dedicated gpu.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Definitely  Haha i feel like a redneck or somethin riggin up a laptop cooler like that! I can't hear it either with my closed ear headphones so it's a win
> 
> Thats a extra 2.6k ontop of my 42k from the main rig. Im just hoping that it gets me in the top 20 on days i don't drop bigadvs. Somedays i will somedays i wont.



That's an impressive laptop, what are the specs?

My T400 (2.4ghz C2D) pulled about 1.6k on most WUs, I'd assume my W500 would be at about 2k PPD from SMP


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

> That's an impressive laptop, what are the specs?


It has a Intel®  Core™ i7 Quad Core & Extreme Edition 2.4GHZ
17" WUXGA RGB LED Back-Lit Display (1920x1200) Resolution
Dual Channel DDR3 Memory
Available DIMM Slots (Quad Core configurations): Four Memory slots offering up to 32GB2
Mine has 4X2GB for 8GB total DDR3
Support for up to 2 storage devices with optional RAID0 or RAID1 configuration
7200RPM Free Fall Sensor Hard Drive up to 500GB 
I have 2 Seagate 7200RPM harddrives in raid 0
NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600M Graphics with 1GB DDR5 dedicated memory
DVD-ROM, DVD+/-RW slot load, Blu Ray
210 Watt AC adapter
9-cell extended life primary batteries
Plus a bunch of other stuff like 8 in one card reader finger print reader.
Has Win7 Pro. 64bit on it
Nice work laptop.


Edit:
I still like my MacBook Pro instead.


Dell Precision M6500 Mobile Workstation


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like a sweet laptop. What brand and model is it?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> It has a Intel®  Core™ i7 Quad Core & Extreme Edition 2.4GHZ
> 17" WUXGA RGB LED Back-Lit Display (1920x1200) Resolution
> Dual Channel DDR3 Memory
> Available DIMM Slots (Quad Core configurations): Four Memory slots offering up to 32GB2
> ...



I was actually talking to Josh, but that's a laptop to be feared 

A 210w brick?  Damn.  I thought the 90w brick that my new W500 required was a lot


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep its big i travel with the smaller 90watt.

It folds good and thats what i use it for LOL.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That's an impressive laptop, what are the specs?
> 
> My T400 (2.4ghz C2D) pulled about 1.6k on most WUs, I'd assume my W500 would be at about 2k PPD from SMP



Oh didn't know you were talking to me. It's a sony vaio with a core i3 330m. Only bad part about it is that it's got intel GMA  It's not too shabby though. I can play tf2 and css on it easily.


Finally getting some different work units again on my gpu's Have been getting all 353's since i started my clients up again yesterday. 353's are very nice cause of the high PPD though.

When are the gpu3 clients getting some different work units? Id be tempted to switch if the 9xx units came back. Weren't 450's getting like 15k PPD on those units and 470's were getting like 18k?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 15, 2011)

Its Christmas!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Its Christmas!!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/IMAG0207.jpg



Wow, very nice. Now you know what you must do, right?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 15, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, very nice. Now you know what you must do, right?



You guys have taught me well.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok i might need to sell the AMD rig and try Sandy soon. Xbonez hurry and give us some numbers on folding PPD with that setup.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 15, 2011)

Will do. I've created a worklog thread (see sig).


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2011)

I was at Fry's today and eyeballed the Gigabyte, MSI, and Asus 1155 boards and almost pulled the trigger:shadedshu What stopped me was they only have the 2500 and not the 2600 I'll just wait for the 1366 replacement (mainly the hex and octo flavored ones). Have fun with the SB xbonez and post some screenies


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 15, 2011)

Highest PPD at current clocks ive seen on the 570 so far.
Im not doing SMP as GPU takes a massive hit, plus my rooms alot cooler without it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 15, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Welcome back man! Hopefully you will be getting better
> 
> IIRC tex and bog had just purchased 430's, maybe a few other members as well. They score anywhere from 5k-7k PPD i think depending on the work unit and your clock's.





Josh154 said:


> Here's the results people had posted with them sinzia
> 
> All that information came from around the end of page 257 and it goes onto the beginning of page 258 in case you want to read for yourself



I had forgot to update, :shadedshu , now at 7.18k (7,180) PPD steady on same WU, @ 801 / 1592 / 901 @ stock voltage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Its Christmas!!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/IMAG0207.jpg



I dont see anything


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dont see anything



Try  Water Cooled, Sandy Bridge 2600K


----------



## xbonez (Jan 16, 2011)

So, I just started folding on my 2600k with the bigadv flag on. Approx how longwould it take to download a bigadv WU on a 3mbps line?

Also, FAh GPU Tracker detects my processor at 3.4Ghz, even though its OC'ed to 4.8Ghz. Should I be worried?







*EDIT*

Picked up a 2684WU. From what I hear, they're one of the lesser liked ones.
Also, now that it has started working on the WU, my processor is running at 4800. So, I guess that answers my previous question.


*Folding results posted in my Worklog thread.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

Today was a day full of little hiccups with my rigs.  My 2nd rig had the Ethernet cable come off the router.  It's back on now and should be reporting and grabbing new work.  My 2nd rig is my big daddy of my folders, it has the 295 and a 250.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 17, 2011)

Guys, I've posted an FS thread. As always, folders get 10% off.

[FS/FT][US] xbonez's FS Thread


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Guys, I've posted an FS thread. As always, folders get 10% off.
> 
> [FS/FT][US] xbonez's FS Thread



Selling that 470 to pick up a new card?  570 perhaps?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 17, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Selling that 470 to pick up a new card?  570 perhaps?



Nah, wanna downgrade to a 460. Could do with the cash.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 17, 2011)

Downgrade to a GTS 450?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 17, 2011)

What kinda PPD do you get?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 17, 2011)

8k @ 925c


----------



## xbonez (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm...might not want to downgrade 470 to that, but I'm willing to trade for anything else on my FS thread.

On another note, I'm having trouble getting both of my PCIe slots to work on the P8P67. Putting my 470 in slot 1 and 8800 in slot 2 gives me no display. I tried the other way around but got an extremely loud and high pitched whine from the motherboard.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2011)

Back home so hex and 260 is up and folding. It had crashed 94 % in a 6900 more and less at the time that I left for the airport. I think it is trying to tell me something. Clock is now down to 4.1 GHz.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Nah, wanna downgrade to a 460. Could do with the cash.



I have a 460!  Would you be interested in trading the 470 for my 460+cash?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 17, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have a 460!  Would you be interested in trading the 470 for my 460+cash?



Absolutely! PM me with what you think would be a fair offer.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 17, 2011)

> 8k @ 925c


Damm Dub you should be getting more than that. Most of my 450's which I have 3 of get at least 9K 2 of them get me over 10K to 11K PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

IIRC it varies a lot, so I got ~7.8k PPD on the 611pt WUs and ~13-14k on the 9XXs


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, I just started folding on my 2600k with the bigadv flag on. Approx how longwould it take to download a bigadv WU on a 3mbps line?
> 
> Also, FAh GPU Tracker detects my processor at 3.4Ghz, even though its OC'ed to 4.8Ghz. Should I be worried?
> 
> ...



It takes 18-23 min with any decent upload speed. For me it seems like their end is the limiting factor.

Yes the 2684 takes longer, way longer. My i920 @ 4 GHz would do 33-34 kPPD on the rest but on this it will only do around 22 k.


Edit: Not realy my day - crashed again. 1.246 V @ 4.1 is not enough I guess. Restarted @ 20 % but maybe without bonus. Upped to 1.26 V after load line calibration (1.32 in bios!)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Damm Dub you should be getting more than that. Most of my 450's which I have 3 of get at least 9K 2 of them get me over 10K to 11K PPD.



I think that it depends on bandwidth. My 450 @ 850 gets 7.1 but it runs next to an 460 in an old MB. I think it has 4X when two slots are populated. Buck has some insight on that too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I think that it depends on bandwidth. My 450 @ 850 gets 7.1 but it runs next to an 460 in an old MB. I think it has 4X when two slots are populated. Buck has some insight on that too.


When I run the GTS450 solo, it gets 9200ppd in either slot. When paired with a GTX460, it drops to 7900 regardless of how much I overclock. Gotta be a PCI conflict somewhere. When I ran the GTS450 with 3x GTX460's, all hell broke loose in Afterburner with fans and clocks all over the place. In the infamous words of Dexter Holland of "The Offspring"....*"Gotta keep em' separated"*


----------



## theonedub (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmmm, when I get a chance I will see if there is any difference running the GTS 450 by itself, the 470 by itself, both without WCG running, and each solo without WCG running and post back the results. Ill try to get it done this week or weekend.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a Palit GTS450 that I acquired through a trade. I have it on my kiddo's rig and here is a sample screenshot:


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 17, 2011)

*Both*

Here is the 2 Gigabyte 450's running together in the 655K rig. Once I put them together it dropped in point's by about 1.5K PPD each, plus my OC was not stable any more. I plan on sepearating them again and OC them back to the 1000/2000/2000 I had them before I paired them up.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 17, 2011)

*2/460's*

Here is the new bigadv rig. I put 2/460's in it and found that was a mistake, lost almost another 1.5K PPD each with them also. I've found out pairing same cards together is not the right choice. I will be separating the pairs and mixing them up and see what results I get. I know my OC's will be stable again. I'm not sure if the PPD will go back up.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Here is the new bigadv rig. I put 2/460's in it and found that was a mistake, lost almost another 1.5K PPD each with them also. I've found out pairing same cards together is not the right choice. I will be separating the pairs and mixing them up and see what results I get. I know my OC's will be stable again. I'm not sure if the PPD will go back up.



What the processor thats doing the bigadv? And how are 6900 WUs compared to 2684s?

After much waiting, and many hiccups, I'm finally folding at my max capacity (well, almost).

My bigadv is now folding with a 470. My main rig is folding SMP, and on a 470 and a 8800. I still have one 8800 I need to figure out where to put. I'll call Asus Tech Support tomorrow and figure out why I get no display with two GPUs in my P8P67 board.

On, normal days, I should be netting around 30k points, and days I drop bigadvs, I'll be a little over 90k. Add another 5k to that once my second 8800 finds a home.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Very impressive, I'm glad to have you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I'm back, empty handed.  I swear that random.org does not like me.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

May I inquire what you were trying to accomplish?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> May I inquire what you were trying to accomplish?



Win: GTS450,GTS450,GTX460,GTX570,980x Link


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

So, i have an 8800GT I'm trying to OC. Upto clocks of 700Mhz, it folds fine. Any more, and it fails WU. Temps are not the problem, as I'm in early 70s. MSI Afterburner doesn't allow me to push more voltage to the card (Voltage control unlocked in settings). Is there any way to control the voltage to an EVGA 8800GT, or is it not possible?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Win: GTS450,GTS450,GTX460,GTX570,980x Link


Aha, very cool 


xbonez said:


> So, i have an 8800GT I'm trying to OC. Upto clocks of 700Mhz, it folds fine. Any more, and it fails WU. Temps are not the problem, as I'm in early 70s. MSI Afterburner doesn't allow me to push more voltage to the card (Voltage control unlocked in settings). Is there any way to control the voltage to an EVGA 8800GT, or is it not possible?



I never could find a way to do so on my 8800GT (reference)


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, also, on my 8800GT, should I be check the GPU3 client option?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, i have an 8800GT I'm trying to OC. Upto clocks of 700Mhz, it folds fine. Any more, and it fails WU. Temps are not the problem, as I'm in early 70s. MSI Afterburner doesn't allow me to push more voltage to the card (Voltage control unlocked in settings). Is there any way to control the voltage to an EVGA 8800GT, or is it not possible?



Don't try to push the core so hard.  It's the shaders that count.  If you want to get into volt modding, get in touch with P_O_S_PC.  My 8800GTS runs at 670/1890.  100% stable, and that's what counts for me.

GPU2


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't try to push the core so hard.  It's the shaders that count.  If you want to get into volt modding, get in touch with P_O_S_PC.  My 8800GTS runs at 670/1890.  100% stable, and that's what counts for me.
> 
> GPU2



Ah, yes. I've spent so much time with Fermi's I forget that in the 8800 the core and shaders aren't linked. I'll reduce core and increase shaders.

Also, my 2600K BSODed after about 8 hours of folding @ 4.8Ghz. I decreased it to 4.7, and its been folding good for over 24hrs now.

I also started folding on my 470 on that rig. So, the drop in 100Mhz combined with the overhead of a GPU client increased my TPF on a 2684 from 35:30 to 36:56. I'm not too bothered as I'm getting over 40K from that rig right now.

Also, for a bit this past month I was a little financially tight, but things have worked themselves out. So, it seems I might be able to put my tax returns toward another bigadv rig.

Also, I no longer feel the need to sell my 470 for cash. However, I'm thinking that I might still sell it and pick up two 460s instead. That'll be a good 6-8k PPD more and shouldn't be more than 20-40 bucks cash on my end.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Oh, also, on my 8800GT, should I be check the GPU3 client option?



Nah, on all pre-Fermi cards, GPU2 gives better PPD


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 18, 2011)

> What the processor thats doing the bigadv? And how are 6900 WUs compared to 2684s?


the cpu is a 875K OC to 4.0GHZ, the WU's I'm not sure of it's still in the early stages and has only finished a couple of them. I will try and look into it and give you more advice about the WU's. I'm still laid up and can not move around like I want to so the rigs have not been attended to like they should be. Once I'm back on my feet I can give you more insight into the WU's.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

Great price on a 480 - $240
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578179


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

I just read this on the Folding forums:



> 2) The minimum amount of RAM is 0.50 GB/Core which turns out to be 4 GB. The recommended is 0.75 GB/Core which equates to 6 GB. The more-than-enough is 1 GB/Core which results in 8 GB. Note that 32-bit OS can't use RAM sizes above 4 GB. (This is the Official requirement for Linux and OSX. There isn't any Official word for Windows yet but RAM Usage for F@H Client is generally <2 GB)



My current bigadv rig is using only 4GB RAM, while I have another 2Gb stick lying around. Should I throw it in too? Will the loss of dual channel make any diff to my PPD?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Great price on a 480 - $240
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578179


Wow.....


xbonez said:


> I just read this on the Folding forums:
> 
> 
> 
> My current bigadv rig is using only 4GB RAM, while I have another 2Gb stick lying around. Should I throw it in too? Will the loss of dual channel make any diff to my PPD?



Assuming you have at least a GB free during normal usage, I'd just leave it as is


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 18, 2011)

> Should I throw it in too? Will the loss of dual channel make any diff to my PPD?


All of my bigadv rigs have at least 4GB if not more and I'm using Win7 64bit. 
I'm not sure that losing dual channel will affect the rigs folding on bigadv, but that would be a question for somebody that knows more than I do about that subject. 
That is the first I have read that more than 1GB/core is more-than-enough for folding. I've always went by the rule .50GB/core was the best and more does not matter. Guess I might have to do some testing and see if this true. 

I'm limiting 1 bigadv rig to 2GB and will see what happens. I've put 2/1GB in dual channel mode and will test it for a couple of days and see if PPD increase or decrease on that rig.

Nice find let's put it to the test now and see how true it is.

Thanks for the read.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW Buck kakaostats.com has me passing you in 49,886 days, I just don't see that happening. I don't see myself advancing any more for the next several years if any then. I have to many good PPD people in front of me..



> That's certainly quite a while for him to come up with something new



Edit: Exactly what I thought.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

That's certainly quite a while for him to come up with something new


----------



## theonedub (Jan 18, 2011)

GTX 470 for $150: http://www.overclock.net/video/918423-gtx260-gtx470-hd5870-sale.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone know what PPD the new Sandy Bridge chips get?  I mean the 2600k if anyone has one.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone know what PPD the new Sandy Bridge chips get?  I mean the 2600k if anyone has one.



My watercooled 2600k at 4.8Ghz gives me about 29k PPD and a TPF of 35:30 with a 2684WU. Thats about 7k or more than a 920 D0 at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2011)

Forgive me if my ppd goes up and down.  I need my main computer for work and gaming.  I'm currently putting together 2 dedicated folding boxes,  it will take a month or 2 to finish.  I'm hoping for 3 gtx260s and a 9800gtx to start.  My landlord is cheap,  and has no idea!  Let's see how long I get away with it.....
Edit:  also 2 gtx285s...


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 19, 2011)

My Zotac 460-768mb has some issues with the stickers.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2011)

Good lord,  that sb...  I might as well throw out my gtx cards and start all over,  dam...!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Forgive me if my ppd goes up and down.  I need my main computer for work and gaming.  I'm currently putting together 2 dedicated folding boxes,  it will take a month or 2 to finish.  I'm hoping for 3 gtx260s and a 9800gtx to start.  My landlord is cheap,  and has no idea!  Let's see how long I get away with it.....
> Edit:  also 2 gtx285s...



Hey bro, we appreciate any efforts man!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 19, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> My Zotac 460-768mb has some issues with the stickers.



What happened? I have 2 of those on one of my i7 rigs and you're making me want to check them just to be sure


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> My Zotac 460-768mb has some issues with the stickers.



I'd try to RMA them.  It's affecting their resale value.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2011)

After doing it for at least a  year or so now,  I can confirm,  it is a bad idea to fold 2 cards with a sli bridge on them.   Arrg.  Oh well.  Lost 2 wu's so far playing today.....  A main gaming rig is not a good folding rig.
Edit:  looks like slipatch also is not a good thing to be running on a folding rig.  My clocks started dropping when I fold,  I need to force 3d mode  jeez.  I'm going to go to a real sli mobo for my main rig,  this is bs.
I hope I get a full folding run tonight....


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2011)

woot! Dropped my first (of many) bigadv. Lets see if I can hit 100k today.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats, way to go!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

xbonez said:


> woot! Dropped my first bigadv. Lets see if I can hit 100k today.



Congrats Bonez! You should break 100k easily 

Sorry i haven't kept you all updated. My backup rig died, pretty sure it's a mobo issue so that means im only stuck with my main rig  I need a computer for all my schooling stuff and what not so i haven't been able to fold on this rig.

I've got a plan though. Instead of upgrading gpu's and all that in this rig, i'll just build some dedicated folding rigs with some old gpu for now. A 1156 i7 rig can be found pretty cheap so i think i will run that route and they can take about 3 gpu's per board as well. 

Don't worry though, I'll be back with a more consistent amount of PPD after i get a folding rig setup.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

At the expense of stating the obvious, you can run distributed computing projects (such as FAH or WCG) and work at the same time.  I do, and it goes fine


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2011)

The i920 in my UD5 is running hot with a Noctua 14 (+60 C at 3.6 GHZ @ 21 C ambient and 1.26 V) My comfort zone is 60 +/-5 C. I re-seated it twice and lapped it too but the culpit is bad contact (screws in far-in position is not enough to make full contact). Now I'm changing to WC - 480 / EK / Laing /Yate Loons. It will not be installed before I return from my next trip so the CPU will be crunching for 2½ weeks more since 3.6 GHZ is a bit to low for -bigadv.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> At the expense of stating the obvious, you can run distributed computing projects (such as FAH or WCG) and work at the same time.  I do, and it goes fine



I could fold smp on like 6 threads, is there a way to do that?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes. I think you say -smp 6. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yes. I think you say -smp 6. I'm not entirely sure though.



Okay how about a way for 4 threads, and then 2 real cores? Or does it go 3 cores and 3 threads?

I like to game every now and then


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2011)

Why not just fold smp on all threads, and pause whenever you need to game. Apart from gaming, everything else works perfectly on my system (flash, 1080p youtube, blu-ray movies etc.).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Why not just fold smp on all threads, and pause whenever you need to game. Apart from gaming, everything else works perfectly on my system (flash, 1080p youtube, blu-ray movies etc.).



Well this week i don't really have much going on at all. I can't do school for about a week or so so i've been gaming a lot lately.

Anyways, here's my current config in FAH gpu tracker. Everything look good?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh hey another quick question. So my bottom gpu idles and loads like 10C hotter than my top card does at the same fan speed and that caused it to fail work units at higher clocks. I took the GPU out and dissassembled it to put new TIM on and clean it up. I forgot that there is these little thermal pads  Do i need to wait and put the card back together till i can get new thermal pads or can i use my mx-2 that i would use on my gpu? Or can i just reuse the old ones?

The cooler is pretty bad, but the tim look's the worst of all. Im gonna clean it all up


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys,  what's safe for nb volts on a p45 mobo?  I just realized my nb was low,  cranked it up to 1.20v,  and now am getting much better oc in sli.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 19, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Oh hey another quick question. So my bottom gpu idles and loads like 10C hotter than my top card does at the same fan speed and that caused it to fail work units at higher clocks. I took the GPU out and dissassembled it to put new TIM on and clean it up. I forgot that there is these little thermal pads  Do i need to wait and put the card back together till i can get new thermal pads or can i use my mx-2 that i would use on my gpu? Or can i just reuse the old ones?
> 
> The cooler is pretty bad, but the tim look's the worst of all. Im gonna clean it all up
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/206561584_photobucket_9752_.jpg
> ...



You don't "have to use" thermal pads their just far safer, as the majority of thermal paste is conductive and makes it very easy to short out parts.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You don't "have to use" thermal pads their just far safer, as the majority of thermal paste is conductive and makes it very easy to short out parts.



So should i leave these pads on and reapply the cooler, or should i take the pads off and use thermal paste?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 19, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> So should i leave these pads on and reapply the cooler, or should i take the pads off and use thermal paste?



Well that's up to you, if you use paste I recommend using a non conductive ceramic paste, but I would not reuse those pads.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 19, 2011)

I would take an Xacto knife or any razor and cut off the squished part of those thermal pads (with them still on the sink). You can easily see where the memory is going to be by the depressions. The gap between the sink and the memory might be too wide for paste to fill without going everywhere. 

New pads would be great, but you probably have to order them online. Plus the only parts that look awful dont even tough the mem and will be gone after you cut.  

Definitely clean that thing out though, its nasty


----------



## johnspack (Jan 19, 2011)

Would 1.30v be safe for my nb?  I want to crank these things up!
Edit:  and yes,  I'd like evals from anyone I've bought from in the past!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoa! My 2600K is working on a 2692WU. I'm getting 40K PPD, with a TPF of 29:05.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well that's up to you, if you use paste I recommend using a non conductive ceramic paste, but I would not reuse those pads.





theonedub said:


> I would take an Xacto knife or any razor and cut off the squished part of those thermal pads (with them still on the sink). You can easily see where the memory is going to be by the depressions. The gap between the sink and the memory might be too wide for paste to fill without going everywhere.
> 
> New pads would be great, but you probably have to order them online. Plus the only parts that look awful dont even tough the mem and will be gone after you cut.
> 
> Definitely clean that thing out though, its nasty



I just got it all cleaned up. I managed to find something purty underneath that ugly evga sticker! Pics will come later 

Anyways, i took the pads off the RAM, which is the 8 large ones correct? I left the other 3 pads on everything else. Should this be okay? I figured past would be easy to put on the ram sinks.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW, defiantly clean that cooler. I haven't seen one that dirty in awhile. I bet your temps will drop 20C after you clean it. You can reuse those pads like Dub said but the parts you cut off can be used to replace the ones you take off. Clean that cooler for sure.

Edit use the pads for your memory chips a lot of times the space between the cooler and the memory chips is bigger and the paste will not let the chips touch the cooler.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Whoa! My 2600K is working on a 2692WU. I'm getting 40K PPD, with a TPF of 29:05.



Your making me want to do -bigadv again! If i pause it for lets say 3 hours a day will i still make my dead lines?



TeXBill said:


> WOW, defiantly clean that cooler. I haven't seen one that dirty in awhile. I bet your temps will drop 20C after you clean it. You can reuse those pads like Dub said but the parts you cut off can be used to replace the ones you take off. Clean that cooler for sure.



That would be amazing! Yeah, it was so terrible i couldn't believe it. If those goes well i'll probably do this to the second card as well!

I love these cards, there great and perform amazing for the prices. They also put out about 12-13k for 100 bucks. Can't beat that if you have the slots!


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 19, 2011)

You can pause if the dead line is say several days. Keep an eye on your deadline or else you will not get bonus points.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 19, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> You can pause if the dead line is say several days. Keep an eye on your deadline or else you will not get bonus points.



Ahh okay cool! 4 mem's down and the gpu is done. 4 more to go till test time and see if all went good!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finished card! Before folding at these clocks i had fan at 100% fan speed and temps were about 72°C. Now i just ran furmark for about 30 mins, and at the same clocks, 70% fan speed max temp was 65°C. What a difference AND 30% fan speed! Should i do the same with the other card now? 

Gonna get the clients up and running now. Had the whole pc off while working on the card.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

woot! Broke 100K for the day.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> woot! Broke 100K for the day.



Congrats man! I can't wait till the day i do that all on my own!

Folding at these clocks and 70% fan speed im at about 59C  Much lower, me likey!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

I just had to turn the 470 on my folding rig down to 725Mhz from 750, coz my roommate is bitching about the heat....sigh


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I just had to turn the 470 on my folding rig down to 725Mhz from 750, coz my roommate is bitching about the heat....sigh



Dang that sucks  Is there a window you can open with a box fan exhausting the heat or something?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/206561584_photobucket_9788_.jpg
> 
> Finished card! Before folding at these clocks i had fan at 100% fan speed and temps were about 72°C. Now i just ran furmark for about 30 mins, and at the same clocks, 70% fan speed max temp was 65°C. What a difference AND 30% fan speed! Should i do the same with the other card now?
> 
> Gonna get the clients up and running now. Had the whole pc off while working on the card.



Yep, crack the other one open as well. Chances are it's just as clogged. I tear every card down once a year for maintenance.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Dang that sucks  Is there a window you can open with a box fan exhausting the heat or something?



Nope, no window by my system


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I just had to turn the 470 on my folding rig down to 725Mhz from 750, coz my roommate is bitching about the heat....sigh



Tell him to man up..... or else. Seriously, open a window if the heat is too much(that's what i do)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, crack the other one open as well. Chances are it's just as clogged. I tear every card down once a year for maintenance.



This card is cracked open as well. Wasn't quite as bad, but it will definitely be a improvement cleaning it out! I need to start doing this, and cleaning my rad much more.


Also why is my smp client only getting 7.5k ppd? It's 13% complete on a project 6069 but it says im only getting 7.5k ppd? Is smp that big of a hit? I am using all 8 threads and im at 4.0ghz.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

That's low, it should be getting ~10k IIRC


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 20, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> This card is cracked open as well. Wasn't quite as bad, but it will definitely be a improvement cleaning it out! I need to start doing this, and cleaning my rad much more.
> 
> 
> Also why is my smp client only getting 7.5k ppd? It's 13% complete on a project 6069 but it says im only getting 7.5k ppd? Is smp that big of a hit? I am using all 8 threads and im at 4.0ghz.



Dedicate one thread away from SMP so it can control your graphics.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That's low, it should be getting ~10k IIRC



Yeah, it's up to about 9.7k PPD now. Is that really all a 920 should get at 4.0?



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Dedicate one thread away from SMP so it can control your graphics.



I've ran -bigadv fine with all 8 threads with 2 gpu 2 clients. Im only running 1 gpu client at the moment as im working on my second gpu. 

I can try it though. Also remember im only running gpu2 clients which aren't as cpu intensive as gpu3 clients.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I just had to turn the 470 on my folding rig down to 725Mhz from 750, coz my roommate is bitching about the heat....sigh



Tell him to open a window or find a new place to live . . . problem solved!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2011)

I love TPU!  Keep folding all.  Sorry,  a bit buzzed,  but dam I love you guys!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I love TPU!  Keep folding all.  Sorry,  a bit buzzed,  but dam I love you guys!



I just sold him a q9450, a 750i mb and a GTX 260.  That might explain some things.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

Got both cards finished and installed. 2nd card turned out much nicer as well 

Temps are below 70° on both cards now with fan speeds at 70% and less  Here's a pic of the second card. I love the nvidia tiger claw! Look's much better than that ugly EVGA sticker that was on there.





Also, im gonna need a new NB fan. Mine managed to fall and break a blade and now theres 4 blades left  Idk, if i should fold or not on it right now as this thing gets so stinkin hot without a fan and i don't need to fry my board as this is my only rig.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2011)

heheh!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, wow....not a good day today. The guy I sold the i7 920 / EVGA x58 combo to just PM'ed me saying the motherboard is in a terrible condition and there's a smoking smell coming from it.
Up until ten min before I shipped it to him, I had it folding for me. I don't know what happened. Possibly some charge left on the capacitors (it was in anti-static though)? Maybe an OC'ing attempt gone wrong by him?

Anyways, I told him to ship it back to me and I'll refund him for the motherboard.

Newegg sell the same motherboard recertified for 80 bucks after MIR, so at most, thats the amount I'll have to refund him.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonder what 2xgtx285s + 3xgtx260s + 1 9800gtx will produce in ppd?  And yes,  I found out my supposedly dead 260 is still functional.  Plus I may try to fold the 9450...  homer droolllllll


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 20, 2011)

> Oh, wow....not a good day today. The guy I sold the i7 920 / EVGA x58 combo to just PM'ed me saying the motherboard is in a terrible condition and there's a smoking smell coming from it.
> Up until ten min before I shipped it to him, I had it folding for me. I don't know what happened. Possibly some charge left on the capacitors (it was in anti-static though)? Maybe an OC'ing attempt gone wrong by him?



How many days did he have it before this happened?

That just suxs xbonez. 


> Maybe an OC'ing attempt gone wrong by him?



It could have very well been his fault not yours or the motherboards.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wonder what 2xgtx285s + 3xgtx260s + 1 9800gtx will produce in ppd?  And yes,  I found out my supposedly dead 260 is still functional.  Plus I may try to fold the 9450...  homer droolllllll



Over 50k 24/7.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> How many days did he have it before this happened?
> 
> That just suxs xbonez.
> 
> ...



Well, I just checked tracking and he received it earlier today. I really am completely clueless what happened to it (i suspect reckless OC'ing merely coz of the fact that 10min before shipping it, it was running perfectly fine for me). Anyways, I'll swallow the loss, I guess.

So, I'm in a major (but temporary) cash crunch right now and I need money in my paypal so i can refund that guy NAO!!

I'll sell my 470 to any folder for 150 bucks (shipped, original box yada yada yada). Its the Asus one I had bought a few months ago (and had shipped to Tex earlier, only for him to ship it back to me for my 480).

Grab it for a good price, and to help a fellow folder.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2011)

Daaam,  I can't wait to try!
Edit:  I can get almost 20k just on my 2 285s,  I think 60k is obtainable.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow,  I think my goal is to beat xbonez ppd.  Dam,  that's impressive!!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

That's not an everyday thing. I dropped a bigadv today.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Well, I just checked tracking and he received it earlier today. I really am completely clueless what happened to it (i suspect reckless OC'ing merely coz of the fact that 10min before shipping it, it was running perfectly fine for me). Anyways, I'll swallow the loss, I guess.
> 
> So, I'm in a major (but temporary) cash crunch right now and I need money in my paypal so i can refund that guy NAO!!
> 
> ...



Wow dude, thats an amazing deal! If only i actually had cash at the moment  Anyways, good luck with the sale and hopefully everything turns out better!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2011)

Does it appear that we are running into another -bigadv shortage?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does it appear that we are running into another -bigadv shortage?



Yes, it has been so for the past 2 days. No or almost no 6900s are released and all what I got was a 2684.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

Sold my Asus 470. Its spot will be taken by my 8800GT, so a net drop of 10k PPD. Oh well...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a bit out of things, but why?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I'm a bit out of things, but why?



The guy who he sold his evga board too said it's defective and needs a refund so bonez needed to come up with some money to pay the dude since he bought sandy with the money from the x58 stuff.


Anyways, rig has been running great all night! Getting around 15k PPD on the CPU. 2nd work unit is about done, and gpu's are running strong and COOL


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, I see. That makes more sense.

Glad to hear that your system is going strong


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Ah, I see. That makes more sense.
> 
> Glad to hear that your system is going strong



Yeah man! It's only doing smp for a while until i can either build me a dedicated system for nonsense and everyday tasks, or until i build a dedicated 1156 -bigadv system.


----------



## Bow (Jan 20, 2011)

Down to 1 gpu, ION is getting my 8800gt.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

So, I removed the 470 and put in the 8800 in my folding rig. Should I fold on the GPU or will the drop in PPD of the CPU be more than the 8800 will get me?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, I removed the 470 and put in the 8800 in my folding rig. Should I fold on the GPU or will the drop in PPD of the CPU be more than the 8800 will get me?



GPU2 puts MUCH less overhead on the CPU than GPU3, especially a GF100/110 card.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, I removed the 470 and put in the 8800 in my folding rig. Should I fold on the GPU or will the drop in PPD of the CPU be more than the 8800 will get me?



My GTX9800+ barely make up the loss that I have on my hex doing -bigadv. Try and see how it will work out for you.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

Geez, so after I sold the 470 at a shitty price, the guy with my motherboard PMs me saying he's gonna try using it and he might keep it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Geez, so after I sold the 470 at a shitty price, the guy with my motherboard PMs me saying he's gonna try using it and he might keep it.



Dam dude that sucks  But yeah, just try folding -bigadv with and without the gpu to see what it does for ya.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2011)

With my 470 folding, my bigadv was getting about 38-40k PPD. With no GPU client, i'm getting 45k. I think I'll just let it fold by itself until I get a card that can churn out atleast 10k.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> With my 470 folding, my bigadv was getting about 38-40k PPD. With no GPU client, i'm getting 45k. I think I'll just let it fold by itself until I get a card that can churn out atleast 10k.



GPU2 hardly touches CPU PPD anyways, I'd give that a shot


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> GPU2 hardly touches CPU PPD anyways, I'd give that a shot



That is not correct. When it comes to -bigadv any other CPU activity has a big effect. Crunching is an other matter.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure I agree with that, running GPU2 on my GTX260 dropped my CPU PPD from ~16.5k to ~16k, which was very acceptable IMO since the card did ~7.5k


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that, running GPU2 on my GTX260 dropped my CPU PPD from ~16.5k to ~16k, which was very acceptable IMO since the card did ~7.5k



That is not -bigadv folding (I hope). Have a look at this http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757 . Anyway that is my expericance with a hex. 1½ min more cost on the bonus. If you have a TPF of 35 min it has less effect.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> My GTX9800+ barely make up the loss that I have on my hex doing -bigadv. Try and see how it will work out for you.



Do you "save" a core for overhead" (SMP -11 for your hex)

Question for everyone:
I am interested in installing a WHS.  Can I kill 2 birds with one stone and put my Folding GPU's on the same box?  Got my eye on a 790FX-GD70....


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Geez, so after I sold the 470 at a shitty price, the guy with my motherboard PMs me saying he's gonna try using it and he might keep it.



If it was supposed to be shipped contact the seller and refund the money. It happens. 

If it was a local deal, ouch


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

theonedub said:


> If it was supposed to be shipped contact the seller and refund the money. It happens.
> 
> If it was a local deal, ouch



Sold it on [H], but I had already shipped it. Plus, the motherboard guy said he *might* decide not to return it. Just not the best week for me...lol. Oh, well..stuff happens.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow,  look at MetalTom coming on,  new contender!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sold it on [H], but I had already shipped it. Plus, the motherboard guy said he *might* decide not to return it. Just not the best week for me...lol. Oh, well..stuff happens.



Bummer man  Well look at the positives now, you don't have to listen to your roomate complain about the heat!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you "save" a core for overhead" (SMP -11 for your hex)
> 
> Question for everyone:
> I am interested in installing a WHS.  Can I kill 2 birds with one stone and put my Folding GPU's on the same box?  Got my eye on a 790FX-GD70....



My only experience with GPU FAH and Windows Server was not positive.  I was running Win2008R2 with the Win7 x64 drivers from nV, and I experienced reasonably frequent occurrences where the driver would crash & all GPU clients running would EUE and get a new WU.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

Life is full of bumps...  I just finally concluded that I can't run my nice new gtx285s at full oc in sli,  because I don't have a real sli mobo,  just xfire and a hack.  Too many system lockups....  Oh well,  at least I can do 1512 shaders stable.  Sucks,  but I have enough folding power now to run a small city....


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

That sucks man 

Im having issues, with my CPU, it seem's to be hung up on at 14% on this workunit. Computer is working fine, and i haven't received any unstable machine errors. Should i delete work file and then retry?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

If it stays there,  then probably.  I can't say for sure,  as I'm getting my very first quad soon,  and don't know much about them yet!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

johnspack said:


> If it stays there,  then probably.  I can't say for sure,  as I'm getting my very first quad soon,  and don't know much about them yet!



Screw it, this rig is going -bigadv, just picked up a 6900 and she's ready to rip for a good 3 days on a nice ol -bigadv!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

Poor old things.  Sure glad I can recycle old tech though...


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey man, recycle old tech? That's not old compared to my 8800gts's  Id trade you any day a extra 8k PPD is always nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Poor old things.  Sure glad I can recycle old tech though...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110121/Puttputt.png



Hah...old tech?  Better than I get


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2011)

Two 2684s back to back. Life is not fair. I'm off for two weeks and I will leave a 460, a 250 and a 260 runing plus my hex. i920 will be crunching but will be WC'ed when I come back (parts is on their way) and then upped from the current 3.7 to +4 so I can be back in the daily pie.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Better than just SMP WUs, right? 
Have a safe trip


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys, i started running -bigadv on my rig again last night! I let it fold on the cpu only with no gpu's running as i can't stand the heat from the cards with my comp in my room. But it's getting a TPF of 31:30 and almost 35k PPD on a p6900  I've had some plans and most likely there will only be one 8800gts in my rig from now on, and honestly id rather just fold smp on it instead of the other card. It's a loss of about 1k ppd but also put's out a huge amount more heat.

Now for the folding rigs, i've got a perfect spot for them that isn't in my room


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't wait to get a 6900 to see how my system performs with it.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's really not much higher than any 2686 i've had. Not folding on GPU's boosted my overall ppd up a good 5-6k. Before when folding with my gpu's on a 6900 i was getting about 29-30k PPD.

What does your 2600k get for PPD? Also whats your clocks you have been running it on? So far the SB isn't making me want to switch at all. Is 5k PPD worth it? Nope id rather switch to a hex.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried running at 4.8Ghz initially but got BSOD after about 8hrs of folding. Its been folding stable for days now at 4.7Ghz. Getting 45k PPD on a 2686 without any GPUs.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a good 10k PPD more than my 920 get's, your also 700mhz faster though. The only advantage i can see to sandy is, unlocked multi (which almost takes the fun out of OC'ing) and that they run cooler, and can run at a faster speed.

I think i could push my 920 to 4.2 and get another good 2k PPD out of it at aleast.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

I doubt a 200Mhz increase would equate to 2k PPD, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I doubt a 200Mhz increase would equate to 2k PPD, but I could be wrong.



Hey it might! Cutting my TPF down 2:30 mins gave me a 5k PPD increase. I would think 200mhz would bring it down another minute or so, so almost 2k ppd. If i could touch 37k ppd with my 920


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I tried running at 4.8Ghz initially but got BSOD after about 8hrs of folding. Its been folding stable for days now at 4.7Ghz. Getting 45k PPD on a 2686 without any GPUs.



BTW, that is what has happened historically with many bigadv systems on this team.  Find the max stable OC outside of Folding and then back it off .1GHz for Folding.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 21, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> The only advantage i can see to sandy is, unlocked multi (which almost takes the fun out of OC'ing) and that they run cooler, and can run at a faster speed.



What?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> What?



It's not making me want to switch by any means at all. It only get's 10k PPD more an i can easily add more gpu's with my x58 setup to come up with that 10k difference. 

I'll wait till IVY to switch or just grab a 970 for around 550-600.

EDIT: Also, 1366 can be had for much less now. I've seen D0 chips going at around or less than 180, and you can pick up a good x58 board for 80 bucks like my ASRock. Throw in a set of $65 dollar ddr3 ram and your at $325 which is about the price of a sandy bridge chip alone.

Sandy bridge 2600k is $330, board 130-150, and 50 for ram. Puts you at around 510-530 for a sb build that nets 10k PPD more. Worth 200 more? Not im my eyes for 10k PPD.

x58 boards offer better SLI as well and more PCI slots. I could grab a gts 450 for 100 bucks and be at the same PPD as the sandy bridge build and still be under what a sandy bridge is, and grab another 450 and be 10k above sandy bridge for the same price.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I'll wait till IVY to switch or just grab a 970 for around 550-600.



Sandy Bridge would be far cheaper than that. A 2600K combo would cost you about the same, plus you could sell your i7 920 combo to make back some the cash.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sandy Bridge would be far cheaper than that. A 2600K combo would cost you about the same, plus you could sell your i7 920 combo to make back some the cash.



Or i could sell my 920, add 350 bucks, and have a 970 that puts out 60k PPD+.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 21, 2011)

On course to break 40 k PPD for you guys, and should hit 600,000 points by weekends end.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

Even though my signature doesn't show it, I've broken 1 million!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 21, 2011)

Going Mountain biking for the weekend and i will try not to break anything this time. Will leave all rigs running to see which are left standing when I get back Sunday nite. Keep up the great work guy's!!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 21, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Going Mountain biking for the weekend and i will try not to break anything this time. Will leave all rigs running to see which are left standing when I get back Sunday nite. Keep up the great work guy's!!!!



Lucky, I used to have around 40 different trails around my house that were shared with moto riders, and even once got run off the trail by Jeremy McGrath, but development, and killed all but 3 of the trails, luckily 1 of which is the one I liked and cared about the most. 

Enjoy your weekend I wish I had the money to fix my bike, and the time to actually go biking.

SORRY FOR OT


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Even though my signature doesn't show it, I've broken 1 million!



Does now!  After you drop an 83,000 point update!  Would you please get a watt meter and let us know how much that Sandy rig is using?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does now!  After you drop an 83,000 point update!  Would you please get a watt meter and let us know how much that Sandy rig is using?



Would, but I have no idea where I can get one from (short of ordering it online). I doubt it consumes a lot considering its running a measly 8800GT at stock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Would, but I have no idea where I can get one from (short of ordering it online). I doubt it consumes a lot considering its running a measly 8800GT at stock.



They're fairly common these days with people going green.  And good deparment store or a hardware store should have them.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They're fairly common these days with people going green.  And good deparment store or a hardware store should have them.



Not just going green, people attempting to save money while keeping up with their hobby (IMO green is just the next version of the .com bubble).

Personally my bill is about 350 dollars more a month with 2 LAN's a month and and 7 24/7 folding rigs ( only 4 are mine (3 of which are also servers and download boxes) 3 are friends and family members who can't afford the stupid overpriced California electricity prices) to run 24/7.

So knowing how much they use on a 24/7 average, let's me know how much I can spend on food and beer.       And still save for more GPU's !


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Even though my signature doesn't show it, I've broken 1 million!


Amazing job!!


[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> On course to break 40 k PPD for you guys, and should hit 600,000 points by weekends end.



Great work, keep it coming!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 21, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Great work, keep it coming!



Have been trying to convince others to join, as well as those whom's rigs I host, but 2 are EVGA stalwarts, and one is an [H]-tard ( IKR ). Also I as well am committed to other teams as well as this one.

But as soon as I reach the point goals I committed to, my PPD will grow, perhaps to 100k +.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

Goals @ other teams?

100k+ would be immensely welcome!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 21, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Goals @ other teams?
> 
> 100k+ would be immensely welcome!



There are 2 other teams 1 EVGA 1 [H] I am committed to a 2 million point mark, and 1 machine that is 30 k ppd, which I will never change as the team it is in was founded memory of a local LAN member whom passed away from cancer. 
/ play Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Even though my signature doesn't show it, I've broken 1 million!



Congrats man! In about 36 hours, i'll be breaking 1 million as well with you


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new millionaires!  TPU folders are starting to step up to the plate!  I'm in the process of rma'ing a psu to hopefully put up a folding box 24/7 with 2 260s.  Then I'll need a 2nd psu to fire up a 2nd box.  But that's my next project....


----------



## Bow (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Josh154 (Jan 22, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Congrats on the new millionaires!  TPU folders are starting to step up to the plate!  I'm in the process of rma'ing a psu to hopefully put up a folding box 24/7 with 2 260s.  Then I'll need a 2nd psu to fire up a 2nd box.  But that's my next project....



Awesome! You should get the folding stats thing for your sig. It's much easier to view your progress with that 

Also, can anyone help me figure out how to change the colors of mine? I'd like mine to be the same as it is now for the background just would rather have the font blue instead of the green.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2011)

If anyone is interested..........

[FS][US] Bogmali's Hardware Garage Sale


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great deal on those 8800gts's bog!

Edit: Those 8800gts's will put out a good 12-14k ppd when overclocked and u cant beat that for 70 bucks!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

bogmali said:


> If anyone is interested..........
> 
> [FS][US] Bogmali's Hardware Garage Sale





Josh154 said:


> Great deal on those 8800gts's bog!
> 
> Edit: Those 8800gts's will put out a good 12-14k ppd when overclocked and u cant beat that for 70 bucks!



You have no idea how tempted I am by that deal....


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> You have no idea how tempted I am by that deal....



Would your parents let you fold or crunch on them though?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Would your parents let you fold or crunch on them though?



No, but I have friends.  I can outsource them to other friends with parents that don't care about the power bill.  So I have a friend at school currently with an 8600GT, I'm sure he'd borrow a pair of 8800GTS 512s for a while


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> No, but I have friends.  I can outsource them to other friends with parents that don't care about the power bill.  So I have a friend at school currently with an 8600GT, I'm sure he'd borrow a pair of 8800GTS 512s for a while



Haha im sure he wouldn't mind 

Jost dropeed my p6900 and working on a 2686 now! Will break 1 mil at the 12p.m. update 

Look's like i broke the fancy 1 mil! Can someone provide me with the sig tag again with a black background and blue font please? I Like my sig image but i want the folding one so i can sport of my 1 million


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Awesome! You should get the folding stats thing for your sig. It's much easier to view your progress with that
> 
> Also, can anyone help me figure out how to change the colors of mine? I'd like mine to be the same as it is now for the background just would rather have the font blue instead of the green.



Try this here -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, look who the top 4 are.  Some young guns strutting their stuff.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome! I made it in the top 4! Thats whats up buck, bog and tex! Ahahah JK guys, keep up the GREAT work!

I just fired up the GPU's as well to make up some extra points for today


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Nicely done to you four!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey guys, look who the top 4 are.  Some young guns strutting their stuff.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Capture006.jpg



Msgclb a "young gun"?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 23, 2011)

@Josh, do you mean like this for your sig -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking....000CC&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=0000CC&c5=FFFFFF


http://folding.extremeoverclocking....000CC&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=0000CC&c5=FFFFFF


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

yes thanks!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2011)

OK, I made it back with no injuries, but my internet crashed on Saturday morning. All rigs have been idling except for the -bigadv clients. Got everything back online now.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, I made it back with no injuries, but my internet crashed on Saturday morning. All rigs have been idling except for the -bigadv clients. Got everything back online now.



Glad to hear all went well! Bummer the internet went down  Oh well, im sure the -bigadv rigs are close to finishing their current work units


----------



## xbonez (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats to Josh for breaking a million!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 23, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, I made it back with no injuries, but my internet crashed on Saturday morning. All rigs have been idling except for the -bigadv clients. Got everything back online now.



That's good to hear that this time you rolled down the mountain and this time using wheels! 
About an hour ago I noticed you were protecting our rear.

I'm not a young gun!!!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Congrats to Josh for breaking a million!



Thanks bonez! Whats your current PPD output total?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 23, 2011)

46K from my folding rig.
25K from my main rig, but it only folds for about 16-20hrs a day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I'm not a young gun!!!



just picked up a new sig quote.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 23, 2011)

> @Josh, do you mean like this for your sig -


I would like one as well for my sig but in red. Thanks


Rearranging cards and memory trying out some different setups, doing some tests to see if more memory does make a difference and splitting up the twins (GTS450's & GTX460's) trying to get my OC's back up and see if the PPD will follow.
Got my 1090BE up to 4.1GHZ OC and it's been doing pretty good @ that speed. Now the 875K is running 4.0GHZ but the temps are hitting 67C while folding, trying to drop volts to see if I can keep it stable and hope the temps drop also.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 23, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I would like one as well for my sig but in red. Thanks



Red background ?? what colour for the text ?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 23, 2011)

> Red background ?? what colour for the text ?


Black background red text please


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 23, 2011)

Like this or can change all the text to red -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking....F0000&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=0000CC&c5=FFFFFF

EDIT: All red -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking....F0000&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=0000CC&c5=FF0000


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 23, 2011)

> Like this or can change all the text to red -


Switch the text to team rank and others to white and the current points and everything to Red.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 23, 2011)

Like this -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking....FFFFF&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=0000CC&c5=FF0000


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 23, 2011)

> Like this -


Yes that great thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

xbonez said:


> 46K from my folding rig.
> 25K from my main rig, but it only folds for about 16-20hrs a day.



That's very respectable PPD!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I'm not a young gun!!!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 23, 2011)

xbonez said:


> 46K from my folding rig.
> 25K from my main rig, but it only folds for about 16-20hrs a day.



Ahh hopefully i can upgrade some hard ware and compete with you


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 24, 2011)

Added another ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP to one of my folding rigs, price was too low to resist, $141 after rebate and tax! Only $21 after the 5770 I sold to my brother to make room for it!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Bow (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Added another ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP to one of my folding rigs, price was too low to resist, $141 after rebate and tax! Only $21 after the 5770 I sold to my brother to make room for it!



Awesome man! 

Also, does anyone know why FAH Tracker reports my PPD on my i7 less than what HFM reports it as? HFM is giving me 28.2k on a 2686 with 2 gpu2 clients running, and FAH tracker is giving me 26.3k PPD. Both numbers on the gpu are equal though, just the -bigadv that's off.

I would also like to thank Oily 17, for the sig image and teaching me how to change the colors  Now i can sport off that new 1 million points!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't believe that FAH tracker considers the bonus points.  HFM.net does


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't believe that FAH tracker considers the bonus points.  HFM.net does



I don't think it shows the bonus points for the credit, where as FAH tracker reports it as worth 8955 points, and HFM reports it as worth worth 70k right now.

Honestly guys, what do you think about folding on the GPU's as well as the i7? Im getting 39k total with both gpu's running, and i get about 34.8k with just the CPU. Is it worth the extra power and heat for 5k?

I managed to get a little cash on some PC repairs, i could fix a laptop for $125, and sell it for around $300-350, so a profit of $175-225 and then i could sell my itouch for probably $100.

Hopefully i could make some hardware changes and get me a dedicated system so i don't need to interrupt my folding machine and my folding machine can get some gts 450's or something of that sort.


Edit: So i managed to get down to 25k PPD with my i7 and gpu2 clients running. Not worth it to me, so i'll only be folding the i7 for now on this rig till i can find some different cards or something. So only expect points every 2 to 2 and a half days for me for now at the moment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> So i managed to get down to 25k PPD with my i7 and gpu2 clients running. Not worth it to me, so i'll only be folding the i7 for now on this rig till i can find some different cards or something. So only expect points every 2 to 2 and a half days for me for now at the moment.



Did you try it with smp-7?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you try it with smp-7?



No i haven't yet. What should 1 less core drop my PPD too?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> No i haven't yet. What should 1 less core drop my PPD too?



Nope, you'll actually gain ppd. By using a spare core for the GPU's, you are avoiding any conflict between the -bigadv client and the GPU clients.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nope, you'll actually gain ppd. By using a spare core for the GPU's, you are avoiding any conflict between the -bigadv client and the GPU clients.



Even on my CPU i will gain PPD? Im reconfiguring my client right now 

Okay, so with the cpu flag at -smp7 and running 2 gpu2 clients my total CPU usage is between 88% and 90%. Seem right?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2011)

100/8 = 12.5

So, yeah about 88% seems correct because your two GPUs will use a little of the eighth core.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

xbonez said:


> 100/8 = 12.5
> 
> So, yeah about 88% seems correct because your two GPUs will use a little of the eighth core.



Cool thanks! So far everything has seemed to even out alright. Im at like 43.3k PPD right now for total output on my rig. CPU is putting out about 29.5k PPD


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope to be getting a 2nd hand asus M4A79T Deluxe soon, so i can finally go dedicated!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys quick question, so now that i have my 1 million points folding badge, what happens when i get a average of over 25k again? Does my 1 million points badge turn into a crazy folders badge or do i get both?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Current badge morphs into the "Crazy Folder" badge.  You don't get both, unfortunately


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Current badge morphs into the "Crazy Folder" badge.  You don't get both, unfortunately



Aww  I like showing off my million


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2011)

Just make sure you don't churn put more than 25k points a day, then


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Aww  I like showing off my million


I think that the X million badges are more for the slow-and-steady type, and the Crazy Folder badges are for those doing high PPD.  It can safely be assumed about most crazy folders that they have at least a million anyways, it would only take 40 days top @ 25k PPD to get a mil after all 


xbonez said:


> Just make sure you don't churn put more than 25k points a day, then



That's silly


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just make sure you don't churn put more than 25k points a day, then



Haha you must be crazy! I'll be turning more than 25k in on -bigadv days 

Smp-7 seemed to help me out a lot! Running steadily at a good 43k PPD. Think it's worth trying to find a stable 4.2 clock? Im at 1.216 at 4.0


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Haha you must be crazy! I'll be turning more than 25k in on -bigadv days
> 
> Smp-7 seemed to help me out a lot! Running steadily at a good 43k PPD. Think it's worth trying to find a stable 4.2 clock? Im at 1.216 at 4.0



What are your current load temps?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 25, 2011)

About 60-65C


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Only if it doesn't require the voltage to go up much.  I run my 860 @ 3.8ghz and get upper 60s load temps with it, 4ghz requires a lot more voltage and temps are in the mid-upper 70s.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm. Well i guess i could see what it takes for 4.2 but im gonna wait till after this work unit finishes


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Smart, you don't want to loose one in the middle


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Smart, you don't want to loose one in the middle



Exactly, im 56% done and that would suck!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

I usually suspend WCG, OC, and then boot up and run LinX or Prime95 for 30 minutes.  If it passes that, I typically fire up WCG again, but I was less willing to play with things "on-the-fly" when I was running FAH and it could lose more work at once.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 25, 2011)

So, the GTX 560 finally has a price to it ($250) and reviews show it to perform midway between the 470 and the 480. Considering 470s sell for almost the same price and give lesser performance, their price should start going down pretty soon. 
Folders should be able to start picking up 470s a lot cheaper soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

It should be a pretty sweet card for FAH.  Although, with the ability to get a GTX460_768 for sub-$150, IMO a pair of GTX460s makes the most sense still.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 25, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> It should be a pretty sweet card for FAH.  Although, with the ability to get a GTX460_768 for sub-$150, IMO a pair of GTX460s makes the most sense still.



Now imagine if we got the 9xx work units back!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Now imagine if we got the 9xx work units back!



True...that would be ~100 PPD/$ (~30k+ PPD & ~$300)! 

I got close to 15k PPD on the 9xxs on my lowly GTS450


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, the GTX 560 finally has a price to it ($250) and reviews show it to perform midway between the 470 and the 480. Considering 470s sell for almost the same price and give lesser performance, their price should start going down pretty soon.
> Folders should be able to start picking up 470s a lot cheaper soon.



When I first read this, I didn't want to agree with you based on what I hoped the 560 would be.  Then I read the reviews, and the power consumption really jumps from the 460 to the 560.  Although I haven't seen any Folding results for the 560 yet, I don't think it's going to be all that much better than the 460 and I expect it to have the same problems with the "big" WU's. GTS450<GTX460<GTX470<GTX570<GTX580

BTW, anyone else expecting a GTX550? (renamed GTX460)


----------



## xbonez (Jan 25, 2011)

I do expect 560 to fold better than 470, but once the 470 prices drop, there should be a good $100 price difference between the two.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I do expect 560 to fold better than 470, but once the 470 prices drop, there should be a good $100 price difference between the two.



No way.  Maybe on 9xx WU's, but not on average.  Remember, the 560 is only a full bore GF104.  I will be surprised if it makes it to 12K on the big WU's, which I think are the future of GPU Folding.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, so i got my first good month down with the new i7 rig all built, and well my mom just got the power bill yesterday and it was a good $60 bucks higher and boy was she pissed. It was obviously from my rig because it was taken apart all of december and just got it up and running towards end of december. 

She's going to make me start paying for the power usage per month if i continue to fold and honestly i can't afford it. I've been applying for jobs everywhere around here, and cannot get one for anything and neither can my friends my age. Hopefully i can get one sometime soon so i can continue to fold.

I feel bad as i haven't been all that dedicated to the team, but whenever i've gotten the chance i've done it. Im sorry i can't fold for now guys, but hopefully i'll be back someday once i get a job. 

Hopefully the 600k points i put in did something good and hopefully helped get us that much closer to findings new cures  Keep folding for those of you that can! It's a great community here


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

First of all, there's no way your rig could draw that much power.  From what I hear, power in the mid-west is dirt cheap.  At 9 cents per kwh (what we pay) and a 400w draw (what my rig was w/ a GTX260 & 9600GT & @ 3.8ghz), it would cost $23 a month to run it 24/7.  I could see yours sucking down even $25 in electricity, but not really much more than that.

At least you were told you could continue folding if you paid for it, I was never given that option :shadedshu


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> At least you were told you could continue folding if you paid for it, I was never given that option :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

xbonez said:


>


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> First of all, there's no way your rig could draw that much power.  From what I hear, power in the mid-west is dirt cheap.  At 9 cents per kwh (what we pay) and a 400w draw (what my rig was w/ a GTX260 & 9600GT & @ 3.8ghz), it would cost $23 a month to run it 24/7.  I could see yours sucking down even $25 in electricity, but not really much more than that.
> 
> At least you were told you could continue folding if you paid for it, I was never given that option :shadedshu



Hmm. I know the bill was like $112 the month before, and this month it was like $16? something i forget but it went up quite a bit.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


>



lol...it was just funny the way you put it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> First of all, there's no way your rig could draw that much power.  From what I hear, power in the mid-west is dirt cheap.  At 9 cents per kwh (what we pay) and a 400w draw (what my rig was w/ a GTX260 & 9600GT & @ 3.8ghz), it would cost $23 a month to run it 24/7.  I could see yours sucking down even $25 in electricity, but not really much more than that.



I think the open window had more to do with it than Folding.  I Fold over winter and my bill has not changed from years before I was Folding.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2011)

New GPU3 folding client 6.41 is out. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> New GPU3 folding client 6.41 is out. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther



That is the systray client. Console version is still to be determined (when it will release).


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 27, 2011)

So i managed to get the asus M4A79T Deluxe for $89 (cheap?) It is 4months old, comes with receipt/everything you would get if brought new and its still under warranty. Now im ready to rock!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> So i managed to get the asus M4A79T Deluxe for $89 (cheap?) It is 4months old, comes with receipt/everything you would get if brought new and its still under warranty. Now im ready to rock!





Josh154 said:


> Hmm. I know the bill was like $112 the month before, and this month it was like $16? something i forget but it went up quite a bit.



I can do the math if you want, but it shouldn't cost anywhere near that much


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> That is the systray client. Console version is still to be determined (when it will release).



Yes, I'd love the console version. This systray client actually works pretty well. I'm getting about 19,500 PPD with a GTX 580 and the newer 6xxx wu's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2011)

One GTX580 ~= 8800GTS(512) + 8800GT(256) + (2) 9600gso's(384)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 27, 2011)

My PPD is taking a huge hit as I am practicing for a huge LAN that is right around the corner.

But look for it to shoot up soon, as the 2nd GTX 460 just showed up, and I will be purchasing no less than 2 GTX 295's during the LAN from people who have upgraded, or want to sell before 6990 and GTX 590 come out and they become worthless.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> One GTX580 ~= 8800GTS(512) + 8800GT(256) + (2) 9600gso's(384)




So nearly 20k PPD?


[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> My PPD is taking a huge hit as I am practicing for a huge LAN that is right around the corner.
> 
> But look for it to shoot up soon, as the 2nd GTX 460 just showed up, and I will be purchasing no less than 2 GTX 295's during the LAN from people who have upgraded, or want to sell before 6990 and GTX 590 come out and they become worthless.



Oh wow, that's amazing!!

So you'll be at ~80k PPD once all is said and done?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Oh wow, that's amazing!!
> 
> So you'll be at ~80k PPD once all is said and done?



I hope, but I have to divvy up the equipment between 2 people, (my brother and father) have both decided they would like gaming rigs, and I have the spare parts, so they will be going to gaming machines that I will use a RC (Remote Console) to set them to fold when they are not gaming. All the same I do hope to double my PPD from 30k+ to 60 k.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I hope, but I have to divvy up the equipment between 2 people, (my brother and father) have both decided they would like gaming rigs, and I have the spare parts, so they will be going to gaming machines that I will use a RC (Remote Console) to set them to fold when they are not gaming. All the same I do hope to double my PPD from 30k+ to 60 k.



That's regrettable, but I guess it's the appropriate thing to do.  60k is definitely a significant improvement regardless!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2011)

Dam, not fair!  I've spent all this time collecting cards,  and trying to build folding boxes...  2x285s + 3x260s + 9800gtx,  and that's probably only like 50k.  Dam.  Oh well,  when you're poor,  you just do what ever you have to........
Edit: jeez,  realized yes,  actually only about 40k,  dam.....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

3 260s should be at least 21-24k, 2 285s should be another 18k and the 9800 should be ~6k....so that's more like 45k at least


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome! I just found a single slot 9800GTEE laying around- time to mod a 1x slot, and make a dummy plug!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 28, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Dam, not fair!  I've spent all this time collecting cards,  and trying to build folding boxes...  2x285s + 3x260s + 9800gtx,  and that's probably only like 50k.  Dam.  Oh well,  when you're poor,  you just do what ever you have to........
> Edit: jeez,  realized yes,  actually only about 40k,  dam.....



You should sell all the cards and set up a bigadv. It would give you the same PPD almost (40k) and save you electricity money.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2011)

I just picked up a MSI GTX460 Twin Frozr II SOC 768MB for $100!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2011)

Show is more please


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally - internet is back where I'm at. This country, and it is not Denmark, from time to time pull a Mubarak (cut all internet) when too much communication is unwanted. Anyways I have been informed that my WC parts are waiting for me so hopefully I can begin -bigadv on a second rig that currently is running a bit warm.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2011)

Um, looks like the 912 and 925 point WU's are back(P109xx), but who knows for how long. I think it may have been triggered by server issues. Don't forget to increase your overclocks to take advantage of the PPD. After the P680X return, you will want to back the clocks down to avoid EUE's and 24hr Pausing.

EDIT: Woot! GTS450 thinks it's a GTX460 again!!!


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 29, 2011)

K, I had to pull the second 9800 out, it caused a whole mess of heat issues, and failed WU's because of it- and the fan noise was amazingly loud. 

I might be willing to sell the 9800GTEE for cheap, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 29, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, looks like the 912 and 925 point WU's are back(P109xx), but who knows for how long. I think it may have been triggered by server issues. Don't forget to increase your overclocks to take advantage of the PPD. After the P680X return, you will want to back the clocks down to avoid EUE's and 24hr Pausing.
> 
> EDIT: Woot! GTS450 thinks it's a GTX460 again!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110129/Capture037.jpg



so what does the avg PPD work to be for your PII x4 doing smp WU's I couldn't get shit out of mine


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> so what does the avg PPD work to be for your PII x4 doing smp WU's I couldn't get shit out of mine


Depending on your overclock, it's between 4K and 6k based on the work unit you get.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, looks like the 912 and 925 point WU's are back(P109xx), but who knows for how long. I think it may have been triggered by server issues. Don't forget to increase your overclocks to take advantage of the PPD. After the P680X return, you will want to back the clocks down to avoid EUE's and 24hr Pausing.
> 
> EDIT: Woot! GTS450 thinks it's a GTX460 again!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110129/Capture037.jpg



I finally have got some too. It looks like my 470 has picked up 10 straight and my 450 has picked up 5 straight  






Only 'bad' thing is these make no choke whine, so I thought my computer BSOD'd or something


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Um, looks like the 912 and 925 point WU's are back(P109xx), but who knows for how long. I think it may have been triggered by server issues. Don't forget to increase your overclocks to take advantage of the PPD. After the P680X return, you will want to back the clocks down to avoid EUE's and 24hr Pausing.
> 
> EDIT: Woot! GTS450 thinks it's a GTX460 again!!!



My GTX460 experience so far.  I replaced an 8800GTS(512) that was reading 185 watts for the whole system while Folding.  The GTX460 system, OC'd to 821 on the core reads the same wattage with the P68xx WU and 191 with the P109xx.  My points for the day would be much higher if it hadn't taken this weird 3 hour break in the middle of the night.


> [10:32:34] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [10:32:38] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [10:32:38] Sending work to server
> [10:32:38] Project: 6801 (Run 2061, Clone 1, Gen 9)
> ...


I woke up to my cards all working on their best PPD WU's, 353's on the G92's and a 925.  There's a huge spike in the number of returned WU's in the last EOC update, which I think shows the effect of the 353's and the 9xx's.


Athlonite said:


> so what does the avg PPD work to be for your PII x4 doing smp WU's I couldn't get shit out of mine


I think your problem is Folding with ATI GPU's, especially if you never set the environmental variables.  (step 5 in the first post in  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! and post 24 tells you where).  Even with them set, I would recommend leaving one core available to handle the GPU(s).  Try it with SMP -3.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm getting 925's today!  YES!  15.2k PPD today!  Why all the 925's all the sudden?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2011)

And of course, after I posted my 470 picked up a 1348  450 is still getting 925s for the time being.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Depending on your overclock, it's between 4K and 6k based on the work unit you get.





thebluebumblebee said:


> I think your problem is Folding with ATI GPU's, especially if you never set the environmental variables.  (step 5 in the first post in  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! and post 24 tells you where).  Even with them set, I would recommend leaving one core available to handle the GPU(s).  Try it with SMP -3.



@ Buck Nasty fuck me 4 to 6 K shit I never get that hell I don't even get 1K PPD even with an OC to 3.4GHz 

@ thebluebumblebee  I do have the EV's set GPU's barely use maybe 1% CPU between them  don't know what the frack is going on with my machine 

CPU temps = 99% 52/52/52/52 3GHZ and GPU temps= card1:60 card2:66 (shitty cooler)850/1200 

PPD= 618 ppd (CPU) and 2588 for each GPU @ stock clocks for all


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> @ Buck Nasty fuck me 4 to 6 K shit I never get that hell I don't even get 1K PPD even with an OC to 3.4GHz
> 
> @ thebluebumblebee  I do have the EV's set GPU's barely use maybe 1% CPU between them  don't know what the frack is going on with my machine
> 
> ...



You should be using SMP2.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2011)

I am smp2 v6.30 is correct is it not


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 30, 2011)

Is anybody else getting these 6062 0r 481's on smp? I've gotten several of them the last few days and the points are terrible. They get done quick but only get about 2K per project on them. My 960 cpu has gotten several of them the last few days and it hurts my PPD by a bunch lately. They seem to be running out of bigadv WU's for the last week. Good thing is my cards have been getting a bunch of the old 925's & 912 WU's which are nice to see again easy 14K to 16K per WU. I say that and now I noticed that they are getting the 6800's now. Sometime last night they had about a 3 hour pause in getting any kind of WU's. Now they seem to be doing ok.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 30, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Is anybody else getting these 6062 0r 481's on smp? I've gotten several of them the last few days and the points are terrible. They get done quick but only get about 2K per project on them. My 960 cpu has gotten several of them the last few days and it hurts my PPD by a bunch lately. They seem to be running out of bigadv WU's for the last week. Good thing is my cards have been getting a bunch of the old 925's & 912 WU's which are nice to see again easy 14K to 16K per WU. I say that and now I noticed that they are getting the 6800's now. Sometime last night they had about a 3 hour pause in getting any kind of WU's. Now they seem to be doing ok.





I keep getting 6701's which are 921 points, for a total of 3432.3 PPD on SMP.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 30, 2011)

Athlonite, I had the same problem last year with my SMP, i don't know what i changed apart from installing 64bit Win7. You could try using FAH tracker?


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 30, 2011)

> I keep getting 6701's which are 921 points, for a total of 3432.3 PPD on SMP.



Yes mine is about the same they get done quick but you take a big hit in PPD.

Mine is doing a 6062 now for 481 or 8.5K PPD. The time takes less than 5min to do between % so it goes quick.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I am smp2 v6.30 is correct is it not



Are you running the -smp flag and a passkey from Stanford?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Yes mine is about the same they get done quick but you take a big hit in PPD.
> 
> Mine is doing a 6062 now for 481 or 8.5K PPD. The time takes less than 5min to do between % so it goes quick.



I'm also on the 6701 diet.  PPD 7959, credit 5462.  On my stock Xeon W3570.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Are you running the -smp flag and a passkey from Stanford?



yup same Passkey username and machine ID 



PhysXerror said:


> Athlonite, I had the same problem last year with my SMP, i don't know what i changed apart from installing 64bit Win7. You could try using FAH tracker?



I tried FAH Tracker V2:shadedshu it wouldn't setup my two video cards and SMP2 properly it'd run 1 GPU + smp or 2 GPU no smp or just smp and no GPU's.. I could never manage to get all 3 to work at once, currently I use GPU3 v6.32 x 2 and SMP 2 v6.30 which all seems to work together just not as well with SMP WU


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2011)

Please direct your questions here.

 *** F@h Tech Assistance Thread ***

Since I can't find your stats, do you even fold for our team?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2011)

actually no I don't I fold for guru3d (hsss the enemy) but that's who I started folding with a few years ago and just never bothered to change teams but I find getting answers to squirly questions isn't their thing and I'm here more often than there so thought I'd ask here


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2011)

*"New" build*

Or rather some upgrades to my GB X58 UD5 -

W3670 (i970) instead of hot i920
Lian Li V2120X
Quad rad with NB BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 fans and NZXT Sentry LXE Fan-Controller

I aiming for a quiet system.

All is ordered but I'm stuck far away from home the next two weeks so now I have something to look forward too.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2011)

I see a second Xmas in your near future mstenholm


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> yup same Passkey username and machine ID
> 
> 
> 
> I tried FAH Tracker V2:shadedshu it wouldn't setup my two video cards and SMP2 properly it'd run 1 GPU + smp or 2 GPU no smp or just smp and no GPU's.. I could never manage to get all 3 to work at once, currently I use GPU3 v6.32 x 2 and SMP 2 v6.30 which all seems to work together just not as well with SMP WU



It's all in the way you set up the clients. I would be more than happy to set them up for you. We can use TeamViewer so you can watch me set them up. Let me know what you want to do my friend.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 31, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's all in the way you set up the clients. I would be more than happy to set them up for you. We can use TeamViewer so you can watch me set them up. Let me know what you want to do my friend.



Thanks but I'll just carry on with how it's set up now atleast until v7 comes out


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 31, 2011)

Ey up guys, im back for abit.

Gunna be folding on a GTX470 + 2x GTS450 for afew days. Give you a little boost


----------



## xbonez (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a Thermaltake V1 Enthusiast HSF as well as 2x120mm fans (brand new). I've been trying to sell them for a bit but been unsuccessful so far, so I'll give them to anyone who wants them *for the price of shipping.*

TT V1: Thermaltake V1 Max-Performance CPU Cooler with Mas...

For more pics, see my FS thread
[FS/FT][US] xbonez's FS Thread


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I have a Thermaltake V1 Enthusiast HSF as well as 2x120mm fans (brand new). I've been trying to sell them for a bit but been unsuccessful so far, so I'll give them to anyone who wants them *for the price of shipping.*
> 
> TT V1: Thermaltake V1 Max-Performance CPU Cooler with Mas...
> 
> ...



Might want to keep those fans.  Summer's coming.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 31, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Might want to keep those fans. Summer's coming.



Don't really have space for anymore, plus I have a couple of spare Yate Loons.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 31, 2011)

For all you Sandy Bridge owners, please read:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/31/intel-finds-sandy-bridge-chipset-design-flaw-shipments-stopped/#


----------



## xbonez (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup, read that earlier today. Seems like its a problem on the chipset that affects the SATA bus (and not all of them, apparently only the ones not on the Marvell controller). So, essentially its going to affect the motherboard. Intel told Anandtech that the errors will take about 3 years or more to show up and will only show up for about 15% of the chipsets. Considering I'll be selling my SB build soon (going abroad for 6 months in Sep '11 most probably), I ain't bothered.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2011)

My ppd will fluctuate wildly now.  (It already has!)I need my main computer,  and don't really want to fold on it 24/7.  I'm putting together 2 24/7 folding rigs.  I may ask for some help with the 2nd one.....  Do gtx450s really put out 13k+ ppd?  Dam.....  If so,  cheap ppd cards.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey mmaakk, are you coming back to fold with us?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2011)

johnspack said:


> My ppd will fluctuate wildly now.  (It already has!)I need my main computer,  and don't really want to fold on it 24/7.  I'm putting together 2 24/7 folding rigs.  I may ask for some help with the 2nd one.....  Do gtx450s really put out 13k+ ppd?  Dam.....  If so,  cheap ppd cards.



450's do not put of 13k PPD on 68xx units.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 450's do not put of 13k PPD on 68xx units.



They put out 13k+ on the 912 and 925 point work units though.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 1, 2011)

My gigabyte GTS450's OC @ 950mhz I can get 10.5K to 11K on the 6800 WU's. That is the best I've seen out of any of the 450's. Plus with the dual fan setup on them they run a cool high 40's C all day. You won't get 13K out of any fermi till you get at least a 470 or a highly OC 460 maybe.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> My gigabyte GTS450's OC @ 950mhz I can get 10.5K to 11K on the 6800 WU's. That is the best I've seen out of any of the 450's. Plus with the dual fan setup on them they run a cool high 40's C all day. You won't get 13K out of any fermi till you get at least a 470 or a highly OC 460 maybe.



Agreed. Most I can get out of my GTX460's is 12.2K before I get a driver crash. It is amazing how cool the Fermi cards run compared to GT200(which I still have 2 of).


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 1, 2011)

My GTS450s are putting out:

9,743.8 on 1280
8,790.0 on 1348

@ 882 / 1764 / 1800


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Hell yes, its a new month. That means I had time to fix my F@H clients, expect that 30K back on the boards that I have been slacking on lately. 

Now I'm off to test the GTS 450 and submit it to folding slavery


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 1, 2011)

> Now I'm off to test the GTS 450 and submit it to folding slaver


It has been in folding slavery all of it's life.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2011)

1)If you notice the sub-forum looks a little different, it just me doing a little housekeeping. 

2)Got the e-mail today about the Chimp Challenge. We are starting talks among the teams. I'll keep you guy's updated on any rule/date changes. I think we will have some fun this year!

3)We will have a F@H contest before the CC. I will keep you updated on that as well.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 1)If you notice the sub-forum looks a little different, it just me doing a little housekeeping.
> 
> 2)Got the e-mail today about the Chimp Challenge. We are starting talks among the teams. I'll keep you guy's updated on any rule/date changes. I think we will have some fun this year!
> 
> 3)We will have a F@H contest before the CC. I will keep you updated on that as well.



Do we know who is participating this year in the CC yet?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Do we know who is participating this year in the CC yet?


Not yet. We have to wait to see who answers the call. I'm sure you can assume that a few of the big boy's are already committed.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 2, 2011)

You guys can count on me for the chimp challenge! I'll forsure get all the rigs up and running for it 

Also is it against the rules to start my -bigadv client so that it will finish the day that the CC starts?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm curious about the F@H contest we'll have before the CC.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, is there any PPD results out there for the new gtx 560 Ti's?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm gonna talk to the writer of FAHtracker to see if he can make us a custom initialized value version so we don't get confused about the configuration of who to fold for.  We had the whole "what is the user name" last time, and ChimpPowerUp or ChimPowerUP, and people got confused...  I'll see if he responds...


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 2, 2011)

> Oh, is there any PPD results out there for the new gtx 560 Ti's?


Dont have any numbers for the 560's but I know for sure the 570's will do about 16 to 17K PPD without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Dont have any numbers for the 560's but I know for sure the 570's will do about 16 to 17K PPD without breaking a sweat.



Ahh cool, so the 570 will put out about 480 numbers on less heat? I've recently read of a lot of 570's dying because they have 4 power phases instead of 6 like the gtx 580. I've seen people report that have there cards on full water, and there still frying them. I even seen someone test this with all settings at stock except a minor voltage bump and it fried it.

Im curious to see what these 560's put out for PPD and wait and see any OC results. I like waiting and seeing what happens with new hardware like these 570's and the new SB stuff. The PPD is nice but if it's not reliable then it's not for us folders


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 2 570's folding now with NP. Just keep the volts down and they should be ok. I have mine OC as far as they will go on stock volts, they have been folding for about 2 weeks now and the temps are in the mid 50's C. Haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got this message from newegg about my new MB. 

Thank you for giving us the opportunity to serve you. Newegg has recently become aware of a design issue that is affecting recent models of Intel Sandy Bridge platform motherboards. We are working with Intel to identify the exact nature of this problem.

As always, Newegg remains 100% committed to our customers' total satisfaction. In keeping with our commitment to our customers, we are extending the return period for your motherboard by 90 days or until replacements become available from the manufacturer, whichever is greater. Intel expects to have a new revision of the P67 & H67 chipsets out around April, at which point first-run motherboards with this issue will need to be physically replaced in affected systems.

From a technical standpoint, the design issue can be bypassed fairly simply by not using the Serial ATA (SATA) ports that are affected. Your motherboard’s manual should identify your SATA ports by number, and at a minimum you should see ports 0-5 (6 ports in total) listed. Ports 0 and 1 are Sata Rev. III (6Gbps), and do not appear to be affected by this problem. Ports 2-5 are SATA Rev. II (3Gbps) and should not be used. For a thorough explanation of this hardware work-around, please refer to our video on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJcE2alQPvY

If you choose to use the hardware work-around option, there is no need to contact us at this time. We have your information on record and will email you as soon as the replacements become available. If you would like to discuss this with our tech community or read up on the latest updates, please visit our EggXpert forum:
http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/682006.aspx

If none of the above options are suitable to your needs and you wish to return the board at this time for a full refund, please email us at intelsandybridge@newegg.com and include your sales order number so we can help you out with your return.

If you have any concerns, please contact Newegg Customer Service for further information and assistance.

Thank you for your support!

Sincerely,

Your Newegg.com Customer Service Team


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> You guys can count on me for the chimp challenge! I'll forsure get all the rigs up and running for it
> 
> Also is it against the rules to start my -bigadv client so that it will finish the day that the CC starts?



You can start -bigadv before the contest, but to intentionally "time or pause" work unit dumping is against the rules. There was a bit of turmoil last year and I don't want to go into details.....


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2011)

I got my motherboard from Amazon. Lets see when they contact.

@Buck: Any hints about the F@H contest you were talking about?


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 2, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I have 2 570's folding now with NP. Just keep the volts down and they should be ok. I have mine OC as far as they will go on stock volts, they have been folding for about 2 weeks now and the temps are in the mid 50's C. Haven't had any problems yet.



Ahh yeah that seem's like the best thing to do. Since when did you get some 570's? 



BUCK NASTY said:


> You can start -bigadv before the contest, but to intentionally "time or pause" work unit dumping is against the rules. There was a bit of turmoil last year and I don't want to go into details.....



Ahh okay, there wont be any pausing going on but let's say i started the bigadv a day or 2 before would that be against the rules?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> There was a bit of turmoil last year and I don't want to go into details.....



Still got that bad taste in my mouth Buck:shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Feb 2, 2011)

If the CC happens March/April I would probably build a new temp rig to run just for the challenge. I'll keep my eyes open for updates.

I hope the race is closer than it was last time.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 2, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Still got that bad taste in my mouth Buck:shadedshu



On the plus side, HWC is folding for NCIX in this chip challenge.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2011)

whats the highest producing, cheapish, single slot card?

can i run 7 cards in 1 machine?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2011)

theonedub said:


> If the CC happens March/April I would probably build a new temp rig to run just for the challenge. I'll keep my eyes open for updates.
> 
> I hope the race is closer than it was last time.



It better not be in March. I'm going home (India) for the last 3 weeks of March, so if my PC shuts down or something, there's nothing I can do.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats the highest producing, cheapish, single slot card?
> 
> can i run 7 cards in 1 machine?



Im going to guess the new single slot 450s are where you want to look. Since they still have a 6pin and do not draw all the power from the PCIe slots it should be safe to run all 7 without burning up the board. 



xbonez said:


> It better not be in March. I'm going home (India) for the last 3 weeks of March, so if my PC shuts down or something, there's nothing I can do.



I don't remember for sure, but last year it was early summer, maybe? Bad time to fold. Sure some people are under water (esp for CPUs), but lots of people still run air on their GPUs.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2011)

Chimp Challenge happens in May every year


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats the highest producing, cheapish, single slot card?
> 
> can i run 7 cards in 1 machine?



You never do anything the easy way, do you?  Galaxy has both GTS450 and GTX460 single slot cards.  Whether you can get them to Fold together is a different matter.



xbonez said:


> It better not be in March. I'm going home (India) for the last 3 weeks of March, so if my PC shuts down or something, there's nothing I can do.





theonedub said:


> Im going to guess the new single slot 450s are where you want to look. Since they still have a 6pin and do not draw all the power from the PCIe slots it should be safe to run all 7 without burning up the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember for sure, but last year it was early summer, maybe? Bad time to fold. Sure some people are under water (esp for CPUs), but lots of people still run air on their GPUs.


 Official 2010 Chimp Challenge Thread


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2011)

running all cards in my SR2 rig....

i have a 46 right now but its single slot. 

i was thinking about using the 460 and 5x 8800gt's or i guess you said gts450s are single slot as well?

i'll try to run megarig in chip challenge but i need to get cards lined up soon. dont want to spend alot of money though.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 2, 2011)

The single slot 450s are about $20 more exp than the dual slots. Here is one for example: SPARKLE SXS4501024D5SNS GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1G...



bogmali said:


> Chimp Challenge happens in May every year



Ah, same time every year. May will be too hot for me to run a second computer, but I should still be participating with what I have (and maybe with a couple slight upgrades).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2011)

i think im going to be looking in the used department....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think im going to be looking in the used department....



Then I doubt if you'll find single slot ones.  Texbill has been having good luck with the Gigabyte GTS450's and from what I'm reading about their use of NEC "Proadlizer" capacitors, they may be the ones to go with.  New 768MB GTX460's are going for $120 after rebate, and we still have some time before Chimp to see what happens to prices.  This Intel stumble may drive prices down as those who prepared for the sales of SB need to move inventory.  768MB GTX460's are still the best bang for the buck for Folding.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm.... 

Was  wanting to stay under $350 total for 3 to 5 cards

Or I guess I could sell my 460 and get 7 cards...


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2011)

Get some GT430's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2011)

would 7 430s outfold 4 460s?

would 7 430s outfold 7 8800gt's? 9600gt's?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> would 7 430s outfold 4 460s?
> 
> would 7 430s outfold 7 8800gt's? 9600gt's?



The answer is no to both

Your best option is 4 460's

The availability of SS 8800GT's nowadays is kinda low

SS GTS450's is another option but a little pricey ATM


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> OP  So, 5.2K on the "Big" WU's and 6.8K on the 9xx WU's





Fitseries3 said:


> would 7 430s outfold 4 460s?
> 
> would 7 430s outfold 7 8800gt's? 9600gt's?



Looks like GT430's are about equal to the 8800GT's in PPD.  Electrical usage is another story.

7 430s = 7x5,200 = 36,400 PPD
4 460s = 4 x 11,000 = 44,000 PPD

so, NOPE


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2011)

well it looks like i found a pair of 460s for $200 and a 3rd for $115. they all seem to be v2 cards and the one i have is a v1 card, is there any significant difference?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 2, 2011)

Before i break anything, is it ok running a GTX470 + 2x GTS450 in the same machine.

I have the 470 in atm and it's driver installed. I'd add the 450s in lower slots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Before i break anything, is it ok running a GTX470 + 2x GTS450 in the same machine.
> 
> I have the 470 in atm and it's driver installed. I'd add the 450s in lower slots.



Seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 2, 2011)

Time for a restart then


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 2, 2011)

Up and folding. This is getting looooooouuuuuudddddd!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> well it looks like i found a pair of 460s for $200 and a 3rd for $115. they all seem to be v2 cards and the one i have is a v1 card, is there any significant difference?



maybe different Vregs or slightly different layout or type of DDR5 ram chips 

like me the 2 HIS HD5770 are the same model name but have vastly different coolers the old one has Hynix ram chips where as the new one uses Elpida


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bad news on the folding front here.  Rolling blackouts.  I am having trouble keeping my rig up.  Power just keeps cutting out.  Good luck to all folders in these tough times!  I'm in Texas too!  How is this happening?!?


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 2, 2011)

> Bad news on the folding front here. Rolling blackouts. I am having trouble keeping my rig up. Power just keeps cutting out. Good luck to all folders in these tough times! I'm in Texas too! How is this happening?!?


I live in Waco and having the same problems. lost elect. 4 times already today. I just shut my rigs down till they get crap straightened out.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2011)

My favorite part is how the internet is still up.  Ethernet and phone are working fine.  I am using power from the phone lines on my laptop, so I am self sustainable.  Too bad it is not enough to power my folding rig!


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah same here my laptop and ipad are the only ways I have of staying in touch with the net. but all folding rigs are down till the blackouts quit.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> would 7 430s outfold 4 460s?
> 
> would 7 430s outfold 7 8800gt's? 9600gt's?



I really can't recommend the 430 for anything more than a HTPC card, they get 3-5 k and on fluke occasions get 6-7 k PPD, but usually 3-5k.

I can recommend the ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP, it runs about 38-44c at load, and gets 10-12k PPD.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2011)

Just for the sake of curiousity, would a quad-socket Opteron rig outperform a Sandy Bridge build which gives about 46k PPD on -bigadvs?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just for the sake of curiousity, would a quad-socket Opteron rig outperform a Sandy Bridge build which gives about 46k PPD on -bigadvs?


Depends on the CPU. Deadthings @ NCIX has a quad G34 rig that puts out 110K+ PPD, although the basic costs may be prohibitive. Looking forward to Bulldozer....


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just for the sake of curiousity, would a quad-socket Opteron rig outperform a Sandy Bridge build which gives about 46k PPD on -bigadvs?



Give me two weeks and I will tell you. I'll have my Quad Socket 1207 running then.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Also now have my GTX 470's doing  nearly 17k PPD.











BUCK NASTY said:


> Depends on the CPU. Deadthings @ NCIX has a quad G34 rig that puts out 110K+ PPD, although the basic costs may be prohibitive. Looking forward to Bulldozer....



link ?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Also now have my GTX 470's doing  nearly 17k PPD.



Sorry forgot settings, it's @729 core / 1458 shader / 1862 memory @ 1.037 voltage @55c load on air


----------



## Bow (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Athlonite (Feb 3, 2011)

Way to go [H]


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a socket 775 board with two PCI express slots that they are not using and want to get rid of cheap?  I have enough stuff for a complete system with two cards to fold with except for the mb and psu.  I checked a couple pages worth of the for sale threads without much luck.  I'm trying to get this on the cheap since the old lady lost her job a few months ago.  I've been lucky enough to run most of my folding rigs at a friends place since he pays a flat rate for electricity at his apartment.  However, I still have to supply the hardware...

In short, any unused boards or even leads to someone with one I'd appreciate it.  Should also be able to add about 10k PPD if I can find one.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 3, 2011)

Well,  cross your fingers all.  Corsair received my tx750 killer-death psu today.  Hopefully I'll be getting a new one soon.  Hertz also today shipped my folding equipment to start getting all my spare cards up and folding 24/7.  And of course I also get my new baby,  the q9450.  I won't need to rely on my main system anymore to pump out da points!
Edit:  Hertz probably didn't want to go too public with this,  but he just helped me out a huge amout,  and I got way more
than I payed for.  I probably will have to offer him a bit more.  He really came through for me.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2011)

Very good sale thread (not mine...lol) some of you might wanna have a look at. Great prices.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1579542


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Very good sale thread (not mine...lol) some of you might wanna have a look at. Great prices.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1579542



Seems all that is folding related that is not sold is that 9800gtx.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Seems all that is folding related that is not sold is that 9800gtx.



People dont water cool their Folding Rigs?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

theonedub said:


> People dont water cool their Folding Rigs?



My GTX295 is under water, but everything else on that rig is on air.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 4, 2011)

> People don't water cool their Folding Rigs?


2 of my folding rigs are under water soon to be 3 of them.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 4, 2011)

theonedub failed at sarcasm 101


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Dammit, ethernet cable was left unplugged since last night.   Back up now.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2011)

So, I started folding on the 8800 too on my Sandy Bridge build. It pulled my CPU PPD down by about 800, but added a good 4k. I'm at 49k PPD now on my folding rig. I'm gonna OC the shaders on the 8800 to see if I can get it to maintain a solid 50k or more PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2011)

Local black out here too - mice (I suspect) had my supply cable to the oven for dinner so when wife turn it on it took out the whole house - one -bigadv with a few hours left died. Then our meter was replace (not related) and wife turned everything off but "forgot" to turn it back on. I'm sitting a couple of thousand of miles from it all and all that I see is mostly zero updates.


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats it guys pulling the plug.
Thanks for the help, I will be back in about 60 days or so with a new build once I am moved and set up.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll be out of town starting Monday, if the rig goes down, it goes down till Friday


----------



## theonedub (Feb 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> theonedub failed at sarcasm 101



I tried, but whatever


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2011)

Bow said:


> Thats it guys pulling the plug.
> Thanks for the help, I will be back in about 60 days or so with a new build once I am moved and set up.
> 
> Keep up the good work



Good Luck with the move Bow! PM me if your looking for any hardware when you get settled.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 7, 2011)

Just broke 900,000!

Also GO PACKERS!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, maybe this should be in the Folding hardware deals, but I wanted to make sure everyone sees this.  I've made the assertion that every Folder, or at least those who have a dedicated rig, should have a watt meter.  This is the best price that I can recall. (newegg.com)


----------



## theonedub (Feb 8, 2011)

High winds causing intermittent power outages here. I am going to leave my computer off until the winds die down this evening.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> High winds causing intermittent power outages here. I am going to leave my computer off until the winds die down this evening.



I used to have the same problem back in 2001-2003, then after the huge fires we had here in 05 and 07 they buried all the power lines in my area.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally got my tx750 replaced.  Brought my first folding box up,  my athlon sli box,  just installing windows on it now,  then I'll get 2 260s going on it.  Next is a 750i sli mobo,  and 2 more cards!  Think I just need one more psu to get it done....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Finally got my tx750 replaced.  Brought my first folding box up,  my athlon sli box,  just installing windows on it now,  then I'll get 2 260s going on it.  Next is a 750i sli mobo,  and 2 more cards!  Think I just need one more psu to get it done....



That was quick, _once you processed the RMA_.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah,  wasn't sure after all this time,  and with no receipt,  if they would do it.  They did.  I just started folding on folding box #1,  starting with one 260 to test overnight.  If it's good,  I'll add a 2nd 260.  I should get most of my parts for folding box #2 this week.  Still need one more psu,  arrrg.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2011)

So,  this is why you guys run open air folding boxes,  preferably with big fans...  my gtx260 65nm card dropped 10c while folding in my open air box.  I can oc it more now!  Hmm,  I see lots of fun ahead......
Edit: tonight I'm going to go for 4k updates.  By tomorrow night I should hit 6k updates.  Just won't be able to match that in the daytime until I get my 2nd folding box up.
Edit2:  ug,  forgot how long it takes to update windows,  esp dotnet,  not enough time to reflash my other 260 tonight,  I'll try for tomorrow night.....  folding farms are a lot of work!!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going "civilized" on one of my open air cooled rigs in a few days but with water cooling to stay below 60 C. A nice big box of stuff was waiting for me this morning returning from Iran (got plenty of time to order parts there, nothing else to do). My new hex is arriving tomorrow and the case and NB/SB heatsinks are due in next week. I almost got all air out of the system so sometime tomorrow I will be running doing 60 K PPD on that rig. My other rig (be down for 10 days, blame the wife) will resume folding tomorrow as well. Nice to be back....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm going "civilized" on one of my open air cooled rigs in a few days but with water cooling to stay below 60 C. A nice big box of stuff was waiting for me this morning returning from Iran (got plenty of time to order parts there, nothing else to do). My new hex is arriving tomorrow and the case and NB/SB heatsinks are due in next week. I almost got all air out of the system so sometime tomorrow I will be running doing 60 K PPD on that rig. My other rig (be down for 10 days, blame the wife) will resume folding tomorrow as well. Nice to be back....



"My new hex is arriving tomorrow"  Oh wait, 

"down for 10 days" Is it possible to set up Teamviewer and have the system set to auto start so you could check on/restart Folding?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

If you can have the system set to auto-start or get your wife to turn it on, you could just place the folding client in start up.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2011)

We had two power cuts (short circuit and new meter) and despite my plee for turning the rigs back on she didn't do it. Teamviewer and autostart is not going to help there  I trade her for a water cooled 430, any takers?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> We had two power cuts (short circuit and new meter) and despite my plee for turning the rigs back on she didn't do it. Teamviewer and autostart is not going to help there  I trade her for a water cooled 430, any takers?



[FS] is not allowed without pics


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> [FS] is not allowed without pics



My only change is W/O pictures. 

Edit: To her defends I have to say that she started both folding engines (GPU2 and 3) on my GTX 260. It worked but since I didn't setup HFM.net to track both I don't know if the point was better. I will investigate the matter further.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

On a somewhat related note, I am working on writing an application right now. The way it works is, you run a tiny (0.5mb or less) client on your system, and you can then go to a website (I will initially host it from my folding rig) and see HFM.NET style realtime folding stats for all machines on which you have the client running.

This way, if you are travelling, you do not need to wait for the hourly updates to figure out if you clients have stopped folding. You can just go to the website, even from your cellphone.

I should have the first release ready in about a week or so.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> On a somewhat related note, I am working on writing an application right now. The way it works is, you run a tiny (0.5mb or less) client on your system, and you can then go to a website (I will initially host it from my folding rig) and see HFM.NET style realtime folding stats for all machines on which you have the client running.
> 
> This way, if you are travelling, you do not need to wait for the hourly updates to figure out if you clients have stopped folding. You can just go to the website, even from your cellphone.
> 
> I should have the first release ready in about a week or so.



Good luck on that that project. Seems like that the uses have to have port open to a third party all the time, or?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

No, no open port required. The client app you install sends your worklog files to my server every 5minutes. This way, you don't need an open port, neither do you need to grant access to your file system. You select the worklogs, and those files get sent to my server, from where they are read and processed to display on a webpage.

EDIT
On second thoughts, sending the whole worklog is gross wastage of bandwidth. The app will read the worklog to get the percentage complete and TPF and possibly some more things (project etc.) and send just that. Using TPF and percentage completed, i can calculate ETA.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2011)

Keep us posted...


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

Can someone add a worklog to a post here as an attachment? I'm working on it at work, so I don't have a Worklog. I need to work on parsing the log.


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2011)

Flying out in the morning, see ya in a few weeks


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guess what I got.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Guess what I got.



I'm not guessing

But I see that you have a P6900 -bigadv WU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Guess what I got.



And I'm gonna guess the you are running a GTX275 along with it?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 10, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And I'm gonna guess the you are running a GTX275 along with it?



It is a GTX 275 that I had laying around.  I coundn't find my pass key, and had F@H send it to me.  Do they send you a new one or the old one?


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2011)

Arrrg,  one step forward,  and 2 steps back!  Got my 2nd 260 up and running in my folding box,  so around 17k ppd 24/7 from that now,  but....  one of my 3 drives in my raid array failed today on my main box.  So now I'm frantically reinstalling my main box.  Just got back online with it.  Oh well,  should be able to pull around 30-35k ppd soon.  Can't wait to get my 2nd folding box up,  should be stupid ppd then!
Edit:  I'm going to break 20k today for the first time ever!!  In spite of my raid problems... kewl!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> It is a GTX 275 that I had laying around.  I coundn't find my pass key, and had F@H send it to me.  Do they send you a new one or the old one?



Same e-mail, same pass key.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's another pic.  Set the multiplier to 40, default/auto for the rest.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to pay off my new quad,  and 2nd folding box parts this month,  then next month I will desperately need at least one of these used:  http://ncix.com/products/?sku=50895&vpn=WD1002FAEX&manufacture=Western Digital WD    My raid array is dead,  need to build a new one.  I have paypal,  and I pay my bills.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's my folding farm first stats:








And yes,  2 of those cards are gtx285s,  not 260s....


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking good John.

I'm too lazy to make screen dumps from my rigs, but in a couple of hours it would say 62 K, 62 K, 11.5 k and 5.5 k PPD. Got my new chip (W3670) and it runs at 50 C / 4.1 GHz with three fans in a quad radiator. It is currently doing some WCG for stability testing. I'm pretty pleased so far


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2011)

Some impressive 560 numbers - 23 and 26 k PPD "OC'ed" from 1645 to 1760 MHz.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=7902&start=405


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Some impressive 560 numbers - 23 and 26 k PPD "OC'ed" from 1645 to 1760 MHz.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=7902&start=405



That I cannot believe. No, really, I won't believe that.  The 560 can't be better than all of the other Fermi cards and more than twice as good as the 460.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That I cannot believe. No, really, I won't believe that.  The 560 can't be better than all of the other Fermi cards and more than twice as good as the 460.



That's why I said impressive...only one sure way to find out...any takes? Electricity is to danm expensive in my part of the world. 

Adding a pump and two more fans on my UD5/"i970" compo is a 12 watt plus to my UD7/similar in its around 5-10 C enviroment. 272/284 W for +60 k PPD.  A pair off 560's, even with this fantastic performance will not compete.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That I cannot believe. No, really, I won't believe that.  The 560 can't be better than all of the other Fermi cards and more than twice as good as the 460.



I too don't see how this can be possible, but at the same time my slightly OC'd Phenom 2 550 (non BE) was doing 14k PPD for a short while on 82 point WU's. So perhaps this is a glitch on the part of the WU's ?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2011)

The guy wanted to provide new data and even with Last Three Frames settings (not known if that is the case) it is very positive, but not in line with other sources. Anyone with $0.10/kwh want to give it a try?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2011)

Review for those with deep pockets.
http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-9-29-1+intel-xeon-l5640.php

If those 560 numbers were true, it would be a game changer.  Might be time to go back to the 4 PCI-e motherboards......


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Review for those with deep pockets.
> http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-9-29-1+intel-xeon-l5640.php
> 
> If those 560 numbers were true, it would be a game changer.  Might be time to go back to the 4 PCI-e motherboards......



The X58 is still a powerful folder, but if I had to start from scratch would go the 1155 way despite the lack off 16x options. Yes I know that at least one MB offers 4xSLI but that is in the X58-UD9 price range.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 11, 2011)

> if I had to start from scratch would go the 1155 way despite the lack off 16x options


X16 doesn't matter for folding. I got the 1155 Asrock board and it has 3 Pci-E slots that are spaced apart just right to fit fermi cards in them. Hopefully I will have it all together by the weekend. This bad weather has delayed parts getting to me, all I need now is the board to put it all together and start folding. CPU, and two GPU's will be watercooled. The other card a Gigabyte 450 will be cooled with the stock cooler 2 fans and a heatpipe sink. I will have pics and numbers once I get it done and started folding with it..


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 11, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I got the 1155 Asrock board and it has 3 Pci-E slots that are spaced apart just right to fit fermi cards in them.



Which board did you get?  I got the P67 Extreme 4.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 11, 2011)

> Which board did you get? I got the P67 Extreme 4.



I got the ASRock P67 Professional LGA1155

Fatal1ty P67 Professional sckt 1155
here are the specs on it: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Fatal1ty P67 Professional

It has the combo cooler option I can use a sckt 775, 1156, and a 1155 cooler on this board.
The Extreme4 and the board I got have about the same options


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn TexBill, Thats one sexy board!

Surely those 560Ti scores cant be right?!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Damn TexBill, Thats one sexy board!
> 
> Surely those 560Ti scores cant be right?!



Yes it is a nice looking board you got there.

I find it hard to beleive that the scores are correct, but two showing wrong is a bit strange.

Talking about scores I got 8995 points for a 6900 WU not the 92.000 I was hoping for this morning. I had to shut the PC off (didn't do the Ctrl C but hit the X) for a short while during installation of  a new oven (I'm not a good electrician ) . I hope that I'm still qualified for bonus. This night will tell.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I went looking for F@H results for the GTX560 and found that it was harder than I thought it would be.  I found 2 reviews from a trusted source for Folding numbers with numbers for the GTX560.  Review for the reference versions of the 500 series cards here and a round up of several GTX560's, with very interesting results here.

Folding results from the round-up review:






Folding power usage numbers from the round-up.





Thanks HardwareCanucks!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, I went looking for F@H results for the GTX560 and found that it was harder than I thought it would be.  I found 2 reviews from a trusted source for Folding numbers with numbers for the GTX560.  Review for the reference versions of the 500 series cards here and a round up of several GTX560's, with very interesting results here.
> 
> Folding results from the round-up review:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110211/GTX-560-ROUNDUP-95.jpg
> ...



That it pretty impressive, but my 470 can hit those numbers on air, and can be had for the same or less than a new 560. All the same if I was buying a card today I would be looking at the 560.

Also I should break 1 million today.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 11, 2011)

So it seems if you get a 560, an OC it then you can come close to matching the 580 in PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> So it seems if you get a 560, an OC it then you can come close to matching the 580 in PPD.



And power consumption  That's something.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2011)

I still want to see what they'll do with the 9xx WU's.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 12, 2011)

UPS just stopped by the house and dropped off some goodies.
Now I can get this new folding rig completed.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was going to buy a new psu today, I did a check of my bank account.  $305.87 missing.  Some one was using my debit card to purchase in the UK.  My debit account is now closed.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I was going to buy a new psu today, I did a check of my bank account.  $305.87 missing.  Some one was using my debit card to purchase in the UK.  My debit account is now closed.



Hate it when that happens. After a business rip to Romania the staff of one off the 5 star hotels used my card to buy for about $2000 in a internet shop in Spain. It was a computer shop and a company card so he was almost forgiven. Got the money back.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 12, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I was going to buy a new psu today, I did a check of my bank account.  $305.87 missing.  Some one was using my debit card to purchase in the UK.  My debit account is now closed.



Oh yeah bro thanks for those 460's.  I wanted to get 2 more.  I think I might have overpaid, but not my money right?  But I get the 460's and you get your money back!  Win win right?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh yeah bro thanks for those 460's.  I wanted to get 2 more.  I think I might have overpaid, but not my money right?  But I get the 460's and you get your money back!  Win win right?



No money back here. Someone got my debit card number, I think that I lose.  Technology In the Home cleared before I could stop payment.  $289.99 lost.  That would have been one hell of psu.:shadedshu


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2011)

@hertz: Dude, you should totally press your bank for a refund!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> No money back here. Someone got my debit card number, I think that I lose.  Technology In the Home cleared before I could stop payment.  $289.99 lost.  That would have been one hell of psu.:shadedshu



Cancel the card immediately. Debit card or not, unless they had your PIN it is treated as a Credit Card sale. Therefore you are protected. File a claim with your bank immediately for a refund of the fraudulent charges. You will fill out affidavit's. I got taken for $1200.00+ about 2 yrs ago on my debit card and got a full refund within a week. I remember that some of the transactions had still not cleared, so I had transferred everything into savings. My bank then tells me to transfer back to checking to let the charges clear. I asked if they were insane and followed their instructions against my better judgment.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I joined the team. Folding with an ASUS HD4850 TOP. I'm using my CPU for the techPowerUp! World Community Grid team.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Well, I joined the team. Folding with an ASUS HD4850 TOP. I'm using my CPU for the techPowerUp! World Community Grid team.



Welcome. What is your folding name?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome. What is your folding name?



Same as my forum username: BinaryMage


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 12, 2011)

Broke 1 million last night.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 13, 2011)

Decision time- 






Don't really want to cut up the stock cooler on this one, so its this card as is or my GTX 470 w/ the AXP. Folding performance is paramount, noise and temps next.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Decision time-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110212/DSC00470497.jpg
> 
> Don't really want to cut up the stock cooler on this one, so its this card as is or my GTX 470 w/ the AXP. Folding performance is paramount, noise and temps next.



IMO the 570 doesn't have the same overclocking headroom as the 470, mine are doing 16.5k + PPD with almost no voltage bump, and under 60c on air.


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 13, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Broke 1 million last night.



Im pulling up just behind ya lol


----------



## xbonez (Feb 13, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> IMO the 570 doesn't have the same overclocking headroom as the 470, mine are doing 16.5k + PPD with almost no voltage bump, and under 60c on air.



Same here...mine gives anywhere between 16-17k PPD, OC'ed to 850Mhz and never crosses 70degrees (although I do use a aftermarket cooler). But 470s are getting really cheap these days.

EDIT

Just throwing it out there: my folding rig that runs 24x7 has a free PCI-E slot in case anyone has a spare GPU that they would like to get folding.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 13, 2011)

I put both the 570 and 470 up for sale, but I will only sell one of them. Ill let the money make the decision since its a toss up between the two cards so far to me. 

I think performance Folding will eventually favor the 570 since 800-900 seems to be the norm for OCing. Im also thinking that come summer I will be missing the cooling power of the AXP.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't get bonus any longer so back to ordinary smp for a day or two and low output.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I don't get bonus any longer so back to ordinary smp for a day or two and low output.


Does the client have the passkey entered? Sometimes I get crashes and it wipes the config file.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does the client have the passkey entered? Sometimes I get crashes and it wipes the config file.



I did a configonly and the key was there in both rigs and it says that too when I start up the client. I had another crash today and that was the drop I think. Have to remember to up the voltage - 1.25 V is NOT enough for 4.1 GHz 

Edit: strange - I get bonus for my smp WUs. Back to -bigadv once they are completed.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Same here...mine gives anywhere between 16-17k PPD, OC'ed to 850Mhz and never crosses 70degrees (although I do use a aftermarket cooler). But 470s are getting really cheap these days.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just throwing it out there: my folding rig that runs 24x7 has a free PCI-E slot in case anyone has a spare GPU that they would like to get folding.



Mine is @ 777 core with stock cooler but it has a back plate so IMO that makes a huge difference in temps, so I would recommend picking one up if you can still find one!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 14, 2011)

What kind of ppd do you guys get on the project 2684 wu?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 14, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> What kind of ppd do you guys get on the project 2684 wu?



i7 920's get around 18-19k on those.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2011)

My 2600K which usually gets 45K on 2686 and 6900 WUs drops to about 28K on 2684s.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone having any issues with their GPUs and the new Nvidia drivers? 266.58, I think.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 14, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Anyone having any issues with their GPUs and the new Nvidia drivers? 266.58, I think.



I'm still using 260.99, as they seem to give the best PPD.  The 266.58 dropped my PPD by ~200.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> What kind of ppd do you guys get on the project 2684 wu?



Check this - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 14, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Check this - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757



I want an Opteron 6168.  Only like $750, $200 board, and $300 in memory and you get amazing PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm still using 260.99, as they seem to give the best PPD.  The 266.58 dropped my PPD by ~200.



I've had a 2 strange occurrences since I moved to 266.58 to test my 570. If it becomes regular I will be moving back down to 260.99.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2011)

Have 2 rigs down. One sprung a leak (rad) and the other has mobo issues. My daily production will be 30% down until I get them fixed. Will have my 16 core AMD rig running this weekend.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Have 2 rigs down. One sprung a leak (rad) and the other has mobo issues. My daily production will be 30% down until I get them fixed. Will have my 16 core AMD rig running this weekend.



I hope that the rad was away from the MB. Do you have any prediction as far as PPD goes for the AMDs?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I hope that the rad was away from the MB.



Luckily my radiator is bottom mounted (CM Stacker 810) so it was away from the main hardware.



mstenholm said:


> Do you have any prediction as far as PPD goes for the AMDs?



Last time I fired it up with the 4X8346 it was getting 50'ish TPF on -bigadv. I have since switched to Opteron 8354's so I should see some improvement.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2011)

Completed two identical 6900s (same run and all) within ½ hour. Got bonus for one and not the other. No errors. Passkey entered. That is second time in two days that one rig isn't getting bonus. The upload was interrupted but resumed from what seems to be the beginning according to time spendt. Grrrr.

Edit: I'm now only running on one rig. I have to find which (if any) is failing to get bonus.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 15, 2011)

How much credit do you get when you don't get the bonus?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 16, 2011)

xbonez said:


> How much credit do you get when you don't get the bonus?



8955 points


----------



## johnspack (Feb 16, 2011)

Interesting,  how did I get the crazy folder badge?  What ppd does that require?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2011)

25k/day, great job


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 16, 2011)

My rig was down to 9 hours today due to LOL-NO-POWER-CAUSE-OF-WATER-LEAK.  I mad.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 16, 2011)

Dam,  I need to get my 2nd folding rig up bad.  I have everything,  including 2 more cards,  but no psu.  I'd like to keep that badge!


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys, it's been a little while since I've been on this side of the forums. Just wanted to say I've given up folding for time being and want to dedicate everything to our fellow WCG members. However, I still very much care for the good work you're all doing and wanted to give two things back to you:

1) Next chimp challenge, let me know and I'll put a few sandybridge -bigadv for the extra help.
2) Whoever really needs it, I've got a GT240 I can send for free anywhere. Please PM me


----------



## johnspack (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to show you how close I am to folding box #2:









I'm going to go without food for most of the next month for this already.  If anyone has a psu that could run this,  I could even make a deal with you,  check my heatware....


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2011)

KieX said:


> Hey guys, it's been a little while since I've been on this side of the forums. Just wanted to say I've given up folding for time being and want to dedicate everything to our fellow WCG members. However, I still very much care for the good work you're all doing and wanted to give two things back to you:
> 
> 1) *Next chimp challenge, let me know and I'll put a few sandybridge -bigadv for the extra help.*
> 2) Whoever really needs it, I've got a GT240 I can send for free anywhere. Please PM me



As a return favour I will let my hexs run some WCG the next time I will travel.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2011)

Got a -bigadv rig down. Looks like i've burnt thru another set of 12v pins on my 24pin connector. Breaking out the soldering iron for a little "double by-pass" and I'll post up pics later.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got a -bigadv rig down. Looks like i've burnt thru another set of 12v pins on my 24pin connector. Breaking out the soldering iron for a little "double by-pass" and I'll post up pics later.



What are you feeding your 12 V pins ? Your connector ought to be able to handle any normal 12 +/- 0.5 V. Ought I guess is the key word...just seen the inside of a Dell laptop transformer and craftmanship is not the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

It has to do with the gauge of the wires I would imagine.  Too thin and too many amps burn it up, so try getting something other than the standard 20 gauge wires...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It has to do with the gauge of the wires I would imagine.  Too thin and too many amps burn it up, so try getting something other than the standard 20 gauge wires...



Only 20 AWG? Thats is less the 1 mm, say no more.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got a -bigadv rig down. Looks like i've burnt thru another set of 12v pins on my 24pin connector. Breaking out the soldering iron for a little "double by-pass" and I'll post up pics later.



What brand PSU?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What brand PSU?



Corsair 750TX-Great PSU. Been running her hard for the last 2 years.

Well, got her fixed up. This has happened before, I am using a common design so I may move PSU's around to different boards in the future. It's not pretty, but it works.






















*Fixed! *


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 17, 2011)

Buck just pulled one of the best MacGyvers that I have ever seen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

As long as it works.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

that's the best mod ever Buck,  I'll have to file that one away for later reference have come across this a couple of time now on other peoples mobo's and just ended up replacing mobo+psu now it seems I'll nolonger need to


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 17, 2011)

That should go into the ghetto mods thread!
Nice 'fix'


----------



## johnspack (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay,  my ppd will have to go down for a while.  I need my main rig again.  My 1st folding box will fold 24/7.  You saw the parts for my 2nd folding box.  I'm doing all I can on a fixed income!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn, the whole team quit folding.....slackers


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 17, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, the whole team quit folding.....slackers



We aint starting to we get more cookies ...


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

I was folding up until I got my latest power bill $220 frack that as much as F@H is a good thing they don't pay the bill I do so until I can find a cheaper power company I'm going to have to stop


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2011)

Apparently the stats servers are down....that is why you don't see an update since midnight.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17628


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I was folding up until I got my latest power bill $220 frack that as much as F@H is a good thing they don't pay the bill I do so until I can find a cheaper power company I'm going to have to stop



So far luckily it hasn't gotten to that point for me, but I feel ya bro.  Here in FLA at least we get murdered with Electricity Costs.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Apparently the stats servers are down....that is why you don't see an update since midnight.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17628



Stats is back, at least the source is.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Stats is back, at least the source is.



Good!  I don't like losing 12 hours of work!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoa,  that's what's going on!  Couldn't figure out why I had no stats for all night....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

We should know in the next 10 minutes whether the servers are fixed.  My guess?  Nope!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We should know in the next 10 minutes whether the servers are fixed.  My guess?  Nope!



Seems OK to me...team had a 919,488 update


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Seems OK to me...team had a 919,488 update



Yeah everything we great!  I had 7.8k points in a hour!  Glad to see I did not lose a day's work!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 18, 2011)

Weird. Just noticed my folding rig hasnt been folding all day. It was stuck at 0% on a WU. I opened the Logfile, and its been doing this all day:

Downloads new WU
Successfully decompresses the WU
Immediately deletes the WU
Wash, Rinse Repeat

Also, everytime it tries to get a new WU, it fails at making a connection 8-10 times before finally downloading a WU successfully. The GPU on that same rig isnt having this problem. I wonder if its a problem on my side, or in their servers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Weird. Just noticed my folding rig hasnt been folding all day. It was stuck at 0% on a WU. I opened the Logfile, and its been doing this all day:
> 
> Downloads new WU
> Successfully decompresses the WU
> ...



Wipe the whole folder, keep the setting file.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 18, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Weird. Just noticed my folding rig hasnt been folding all day. It was stuck at 0% on a WU. I opened the Logfile, and its been doing this all day:
> 
> Downloads new WU
> Successfully decompresses the WU
> ...



How did you get over 95k today?  Nevermind it must be your CPU.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 18, 2011)

Completed a bigadv around 2pm. Haven't been able to pick up another one since.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 18, 2011)

Deleted all files, and redownloaded trackers. Here's what the CPU's log says:



> :10:16] - Connecting to assignment server
> [05:10:18] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
> [05:10:18] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
> [05:10:18] Loaded queue successfully.
> ...



GPU doesn't have any issues.


EDIT

Bigadv picked up a WU finally.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2011)

Gave up on -bigadv for today. SMP really sucks but it's better then seeing Attempt #21 to get work failed. On top of that I got the bad 2684 (Run 0, Clone 1, Gen 50) that has been around for at least 3 days (known issue, but not dealt with) http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=17614

EDIT: Finally back to 60 k PPD. No fun looking at a 6702 yielding 24 k PPD.
EIDT2: Second rig had the same transformation from sub crazy folder to 60 k PPD just now.
EDIT3: Same WU -6900 (13, 10 , 34) One is doing 21:00, the other close to 22:00. Difference is 0.05 GHz, slow RAM speed and SSD / HD.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm at 97% on a 2684.  I don't like them.  Getting 25k with my 2600k @ 4.4, 1.267 vcore.  I'm running it as my daily rig, while I test it with F@H.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 19, 2011)

Going to lose my crazy folders badge.  Sure no one here couldn't make me a deal on a psu?  Got 15k ready to go.....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 19, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Going to lose my crazy folders badge.  Sure no one here couldn't make me a deal on a psu?  Got 15k ready to go.....



I have one that I would be happy to give you, but the shipping would cost an arm a leg and half a kidney.

All the same maybe we can work something out shoot me a PM.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 20, 2011)

Also I have fixed my 460's and 430, so they are now back online and folding, at about 27-33k PPD.

PSU died, so I had to drive my Pneumonia stricken @$$ to Fry's and buy a replacement while waiting on Antec for an RMA number. I ended up buying a Silverstone ST1500, which will be going into another up and coming build (sorry for no pics but I am posting this from my HTPC as I can't even barely get off the couch.

All the same YAY MORE PPD! 

Sorry for double post


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 20, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Also I have fixed my 460's and 430, so they are now back online and folding, at about 27-33k PPD.
> 
> PSU died, so I had to drive my Pneumonia stricken @$$ to Fry's and buy a replacement while waiting on Antec for an RMA number. I ended up buying a Silverstone ST1500, which will be going into another up and coming build (sorry for no pics but I am posting this from my HTPC as I can't even barely get off the couch.
> 
> ...



What are you building?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Gave up on -bigadv for today. SMP really sucks but it's better then seeing Attempt #21 to get work failed. On top of that I got the *bad 2684* (Run 0, Clone 1, Gen 50) that has been around for at least 3 days (known issue, but not dealt with) http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=17614
> 
> EDIT: Finally back to 60 k PPD. No fun looking at a 6702 yielding 24 k PPD.
> EIDT2: Second rig had the same transformation from sub crazy folder to 60 k PPD just now.
> EDIT3: Same WU -6900 (13, 10 , 34) One is doing 21:00, the other close to 22:00. Difference is 0.05 GHz, slow RAM speed and SSD / HD.



The bad one shifted the get bonus-don't get bonus balance. I just got 8955 point where I should have had 93.500 (TPF 20:53). Let's see if the next due in two hours will fail to get bonus too. Back to SMP, again.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 20, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> What are you building?



I haven't decided yet.


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 20, 2011)

I finally got my i7 2600K folding, It's OC to 4.6GHZ @1.3 volts and seems to be holding steady. Some reason it only wants to fold SMP, new build new drive and new reformat.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I finally got my i7 2600K folding, It's OC to 4.6GHZ @1.3 volts and seems to be holding steady. Some reason it only wants to fold SMP, new build new drive and new reformat.



The few times I changed Machine ID in the past I didn't encounter that problem but not getting a -bigadv these days is not unusual. 4.6 GHz is something like 45-50 k PPD without GPUs ?

Edit: around 45 k PPD I see from these sources - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757&start=135


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 20, 2011)

> The few times I changed Machine ID in the past I didn't encounter that problem but not getting a -bigadv these days is not unusual. 4.6 GHz is something like 45-50 k PPD without GPUs ?


Yep going to try a few things and see if I can make it grab a -bigadv WU. So far I have a 480 & 450 with it folding. That will change next week, I have another 480 waterblock on it's way to make it an all watercooled SB folding rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2011)

Does that mean you will have two 480's runing next to -bigadv folding? You will for sure have a higher output from that rig then my turbo-rig (62 k PPD, when it get bonus) but I use 272 W


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 20, 2011)

> Does that mean you will have two 480's runing next to -bigadv folding? You will for sure have a higher output from that rig then my turbo-rig (62 k PPD, when it get bonus) but I use 272 W


Yes that will be the config for the SB build. I still need to get my other i7 build folding again. I'm waiting on a heatsink & fan for a 1366 motherboard then I will have it folding.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Yes that will be the config for the SB build. I still need to get my other i7 build folding again. I'm waiting on a heatsink & fan for a 1366 motherboard then I will have it folding.



As it happens that’s is more or less what I have for my next build (got a CPU and a spare PSU too btw). Easy, easy MStenholm, wait to after next job. Small internal discussion, none of you business


----------



## johnspack (Feb 21, 2011)

Working really hard on box #2.  Almost done.  Wish money grew on trees!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2011)

Having 2 x 60 K PPD rigs is nothing worth when they crash left and right. Rig one is now running ordinary SMP after a BSOD yesterday. It ran 20 hours WGC and GPU folding afterwards so now I try the easy stuff. Rig two had a client-core communication error 74 % in a 6900. Ran Memtest and found nothing. Now running WGC for the night. Have ordered new RAM to be on the safe side. Temperature is no issue since all readings are below 45 C. What more can they possible want?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Having 2 x 60 K PPD rigs is nothing worth when they crash left and right. Rig one is now running ordinary SMP after a BSOD yesterday. It ran 20 hours WGC and GPU folding afterwards so now I try the easy stuff. Rig two had a client-core communication error 74 % in a 6900. Ran Memtest and found nothing. Now running WGC for the night. Have ordered new RAM to be on the safe side. Temperature is no issue since all readings are below 45 C. What more can they possible want?



Just wondering if ECC RAM would solve some of the bigadv failures???  Maybe what they want/expect is server level hardware with built in error correction.

Ok, someone buy FITS's stuff.  He did upwards of 160,000PPD with that rig with 4 GTX480's.  Those X5687's are half new price!  32nm Quad core @ 3.6MHz stock! [FS/FT] FITs: Final selloff


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just wondering if ECC RAM would solve some of the bigadv failures???  Maybe what they want/expect is server level hardware with built in error correction.
> 
> Ok, someone buy FITS's stuff.  He did upwards of 160,000PPD with that rig with 4 GTX480's.  Those X5687's are half new price!  32nm Quad core @ 3.6MHz stock! [FS/FT] FITs: Final selloff



Sure error correction would be a help but then I (most of us) would have to change platform. Fits stuff is tempting....


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow,  $1700 in cpus.  Homer droooooll....  I'm still figuring out a way to get a psu,  and now,  apparently,  a router.  Arrrg.  It never ends!  At least my old q9450 is kicking butt and taking names.  I may get brave enough to try the smp client on it at some time.  What ppd can a quad get at 3.7ghz?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 22, 2011)

My main rig has randomly started BSOD'ing when left to fold for extended durations. Seems like its time for some diagnostics. There's no OC on the processor and the RAM is running underclocked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2011)

xbonez said:


> My main rig has randomly started BSOD'ing when left to fold for extended durations. Seems like its time for some diagnostics. There's no OC on the processor and the RAM is running underclocked.



Maybe there's more wrong with those SB's than we've been told.  Niko084's just died.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 22, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe there's more wrong with those SB's than we've been told.  Niko084's just died.



Nah, the problem is in my main rig, not my folding rig.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2011)

MStenholm, 182,720 point update!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 24, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MStenholm, 182,720 point update!



Excellent update for MStenholm.  Maybe Stanford is using super-saver shipping for some of his wu's.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Yes both rigs gave birth to a -bigadv (92 and 89 k or there about). New (faster) RAM will be installed in slower rig tomorrow. Should give extra 3-4 k PPD and an easy to remember cycle - 1½ day including super-saver shipping


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2011)

Found this interesting, especially for those of you running bigadv:


> Version 6.34 of the SMP client is now available for download on FAH's high-performance clients page, for both Windows and Linux.
> 
> It is provided as an executable file, which should be placed in the main directory of an already installed client. For safety and data stability reasons, it is recommended that this update be applied when no partially-completed units are present.
> 
> ...


----------



## bogmali (Feb 25, 2011)

Switched two rigs to ver. 6.34 (drop in update) and received a Core A5 WU (P6901). It's similar to it's sibling (P6900) but runs cooler


----------



## xbonez (Feb 25, 2011)

I should get on that too


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody have a link to the new a5 client? I've been so busy lately and haven't really even touched the PC besides for music. Got a job now so paying for electricity is no problem now. Just thought i might as well fold on the PC sence it doesn't do anything else besides sit idle.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe

It says 32-bit or 64-bit but it seems that all you get is a file with 32 in it. I'm running it now....


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 25, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe
> 
> It says 32-bit or 64-bit but it seems that all you get is a file with 32 in it. I'm running it now....



Cool thanks, gonna congifure it now to run some -bigadv's. Leaving town in a few hours and won't be back till sunday night. Got some indoor races in wisconsion so hopefully the rig is still stable and completes a WU  Never had any BSOD's or lockups after i got it 50 runs IBT stable.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Switched two rigs to ver. 6.34 (drop in update) and received a Core A5 WU (P6901). It's similar to it's sibling (P6900) but runs cooler
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Core A5.jpg



I just noticed that now you can see how many treads you are using. You use 7 I see.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Cool thanks, gonna congifure it now to run some -bigadv's. Leaving town in a few hours and won't be back till sunday night. Got some indoor races in wisconsion so hopefully the rig is still stable and completes a WU  Never had any BSOD's or lockups after i got it 50 runs IBT stable.



We will looking in the stats for your bigadv.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 25, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> We will looking in the stats for your bigadv.



Alright cool, i've got team viewer installed so if anyone would wanna take the responisibility of watchin after my pc if it restarts you can take over and start the client back up. PM me if your interested.

Also, just picked up a 6901 running all 8 threads at 4.0. No gpu's right now just the i7 but better than nothing right?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally got my new rig running, upgrading some older rigs, still need a new water block for it as the temps are a bit high with just the air cooler....
But with 64K+ PPD I am very   ...... i7 970@4.2, will try for 4.5GHz when I go water...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice.....and you should be happy. What timmings are you using? 
My 4125 MHz @ 8-8-8-20 (1650 MHz) does the 6901 in 21:21 with a 2 TB Black Caviar.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 27, 2011)

Running at 4.2GHz I think the RAM is @8-8-8-16 (1690 MHz) ...with a TPF of 20:48 on the P6901

Haven't really nailed down the overclock as I will wait till I get my water block.


----------



## Josh154 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys, just got home and look's like the rig just turned in a 6901! Rig proved to be folding stable still which is great!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 28, 2011)

This weekend I was moving apartments, so I had both my rigs offline. Main rig is back online now, and folding rig should be online in about a day.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 28, 2011)

Two items: run Linux on -bigadv if it is dedicated http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=17730 and have anyone seen a 2689 yet ? Someone  has - http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php

*
Edit: 6900 now needs the A5 core !*


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well room get's too hot with the window closed and with it cracked it get's to cold. Decided to fire up the good ole 8800gts's! Switched over to smp 7 and got the 8800's going strong again. Got 18 hours in monday and today so that's enough for a 470. Im hoping to grab a 470 or somethin soon and just move the 8800's down in my mobo and use all 3 cards for moar ppd. We'll see though but im doing fine on cash now 

Do you all think my PC Power and Cooling 750w would handle a 470 two 8800gts's and my 920?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't see why not the 470 isn't that big a power hog and 2 8800gts's would draw about the same or only a little more than the 470 so you should be good to go


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 2, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well room get's too hot with the window closed and with it cracked it get's to cold. Decided to fire up the good ole 8800gts's! Switched over to smp 7 and got the 8800's going strong again. Got 18 hours in monday and today so that's enough for a 470. Im hoping to grab a 470 or somethin soon and just move the 8800's down in my mobo and use all 3 cards for moar ppd. We'll see though but im doing fine on cash now
> 
> Do you all think my PC Power and Cooling 750w would handle a 470 two 8800gts's and my 920?



I wouldn't do that in a folding rig.  You're asking alot from your psu to run 24/7.  And then you have the different generation gpu core issue.  It might work with Tracker V2.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 2, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I wouldn't do that in a folding rig.  You're asking alot from your psu to run 24/7.  And then you have the different generation gpu core issue.  It might work with Tracker V2.



So then i should grab a bigger PSU just to be safe?

Or i could just get the 470 sell of the 8800's and grab another 470? That wouldn't be too bad and it'd be some sweet gpu power! Then maybe a single slot 450 or 460 in the bottom and call it good? Have the 9xx point work units returned yet on gpu3 or are we still getting the newer ones with less ppd?


----------



## xbonez (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure about WU but my 470 still nets about 15.5-17k PPD which is as high as I've ever seen it go ever since I got it.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 2, 2011)

My plan was to install Linux this morning on one box but I found it had crashed during the night. Next opportune time will be Friday. Reports are that people find a +10 % reduction in TPF for -bigadv with Linux and that would mean + 10 k PPD on just that rig.  I will report back but the frame times for the new 6901 and the Linux/Windows talks can be found here - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...17730&start=30


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well room get's too hot with the window closed and with it cracked it get's to cold. Decided to fire up the good ole 8800gts's! Switched over to smp 7 and got the 8800's going strong again. Got 18 hours in monday and today so that's enough for a 470. Im hoping to grab a 470 or somethin soon and just move the 8800's down in my mobo and use all 3 cards for moar ppd. We'll see though but im doing fine on cash now
> 
> Do you all think my PC Power and Cooling 750w would handle a 470 two 8800gts's and my 920?





Josh154 said:


> So then i should grab a bigger PSU just to be safe?
> 
> Or i could just get the 470 sell of the 8800's and grab another 470? That wouldn't be too bad and it'd be some sweet gpu power! Then maybe a single slot 450 or 460 in the bottom and call it good? Have the 9xx point work units returned yet on gpu3 or are we still getting the newer ones with less ppd?



:shadedshu
THIS IS SPARTA...., oops....  This is Techpowerup, home of THE W1zzard and his fancy PCI-e power meter.  (repeating myself again) Get yourself a power meter and figure out your present power draw.  IMHO, a PSU should not be loaded 24/7 at greater than 80%, which is 750 watts at the wall in your case. There aren't any power numbers for the 8800GTS's, but you can get a good idea by looking at the 9800GTX+ or GTS250. (with you having 2 of these cards, you can quickly determine their idle and load power draws using only a power meter)  Folding does not draw as much power as W1zzards Max power numbers, but using them will leave a margin of safety.  BTW, from my experience, a GTX460 draws the same wattage as the 8800GTS while Folding.  Also, the GTX460 (768MB) is still the PPD/$ champ, although with some of the prices I've seen on GTX470's..... Just understand that the 470's pull a lot more watts and put a bigger load on the system (CPU cycles) than do the 460's.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 3, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> :shadedshu
> THIS IS SPARTA...., oops....  This is Techpowerup, home of THE W1zzard and his fancy PCI-e power meter.  (repeating myself again) Get yourself a power meter and figure out your present power draw.  IMHO, a PSU should not be loaded 24/7 at greater than 80%, which is 750 watts at the wall in your case. There aren't any power numbers for the 8800GTS's, but you can get a good idea by looking at the 9800GTX+ or GTS250. (with you having 2 of these cards, you can quickly determine their idle and load power draws using only a power meter)  Folding does not draw as much power as W1zzards Max power numbers, but using them will leave a margin of safety.  BTW, from my experience, a GTX460 draws the same wattage as the 8800GTS while Folding.  Also, the GTX460 (768MB) is still the PPD/$ champ, although with some of the prices I've seen on GTX470's..... Just understand that the 470's pull a lot more watts and put a bigger load on the system (CPU cycles) than do the 460's.




Cool, i'll have to put some numbers together and see what they would pull for watts. Where can i find w1zzards power draw numbers?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2011)

with his video card reviews


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> :shadedshu
> IMHO, a PSU should not be loaded 24/7 at greater than 80%, which is 750 watts at the wall in your case.



really so thats why my SilverStone ST75F-P comes with an 100% 24/7 draw @ 50c guarantee
oh sorry didn't see that bit about IMHO so it's just your opinion....


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> really so thats why my SilverStone ST75F-P comes with an 100% 24/7 draw @ 50c guarantee
> oh sorry didn't see that bit about IMHO so it's just your opinion....



Are you related to Mailman78, maybe a nephew?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Are you related to Mailman78, maybe a nephew?



No I'm not


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> really so thats why my SilverStone ST75F-P comes with an 100% 24/7 draw @ 50c guarantee
> oh sorry didn't see that bit about IMHO so it's just your opinion....



It's an efficiency thing.  The best efficiency is normally between 20 and 80%.


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2011)

Before






After


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulation with your new very, very small PC


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2011)

Noooooooo!  Please tell me they're not back!   Please?  I've done my time on 494's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 5, 2011)

It seems NCIX has some new members.  It looks like the hamsters from Hardware Canucks are in training.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&a=2&t=37412


----------



## bogmali (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are some preliminary pics and screenies from my 16-core build. Will update it once I get some PPD figures.














UPDATE:

Something is off/not right, it's giving me a TPF of 3:30:00  *That's three hours and thirty minutes per frame*. Might have to give Linux a shot to see if it changes in that environment:shadedshu


----------



## xbonez (Mar 5, 2011)

Leaving for 3 weeks in a few hours, and unfortunately I could not get my folding rig online. However, my main rig will be putting out about 20-22k PPD (470+8800GT) for the duration.

I'll have my folding rig up and running as soon as I get back, in time for CC.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Here are some preliminary pics and screenies from my 16-core build. Will update it once I get some PPD figures.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/Tyan1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/Tyan2.jpg
> ...



4 cores folding and 12 playing dungeons and dragons? You had a better TPF with the slower CPU's and older core. That said the 2885 is 1 minut slower on the A5 for me.

Edit: just to clarify I didn't mean that you bogmali played but the cores them self found other amusement


----------



## bogmali (Mar 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Edit: just to clarify I didn't mean that you bogmali played but the cores them self found other amusement




 I know you we were joking mate so no offense taken 

After a few tweaks and setting affinity's, here she is:


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2011)

So still the Windows version. Seen that the Linux client is runing dry but I will still give it a try tomorrow. As long as I'm home to babysit than I can reload OS...

Edit: changed my mind. Picked up a 6901 and Linux is still under the dry spell.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 7, 2011)

I completed this today, but only got 8955 pts.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 7, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I completed this today, but only got 8955 pts.



Did you finish it ahead of the deadline?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a couple days late, but, welcome back dhoshaw!  Hope this means you're doing well.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> So still the Windows version. *Seen that the Linux client is runing dry* but I will still give it a try tomorrow.......



Dont tell me that 

I just spent the weekend changing the new rig over to a Linux build, I had heard that they were performing better on Linux with new A5 core.

Ahh well, had to do something while I wait on my new block... getting bored now so wish they would just send me my block *NOW!!*


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Dont tell me that
> 
> I just spent the weekend changing the new rig over to a Linux build, I had heard that they were performing better on Linux with new A5 core.
> 
> Ahh well, had to do something while I wait on my new block... getting bored now so wish they would just send me my block *NOW!!*



There is hope - http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=17788&start=30

I just found out that the NB/SB block that I use on my UD5 is for the none A version. That explains why the mofset blocks had a wrong size. Seems to be working so far with <40 C on what I suspect is the NB and SB temperatures.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I fired the 970 rig up anyway, couldn't be bothered waiting any longer on the water block...

I picked up a 6901 WU and am seeing ~10% increase in PPD with just changing to Linux server OS 
So getting roughly 72K PPD with just the -bigadv client running


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

hello all im actually feeling quite treacherous to be honest.
 to be honest i have 3 folding clients running on my 1 main pc now and although i dont presently run it 24/7 as its in my bed room (ps3 folding 24/7 though) it will be soon

I feel guilty because i got 3 clients working thanks to you peeps, yet i am folding fo custom pc at min(i started it for them before i got into tpu) ,yeh i know and there mag IS their site/ shite so i wana swap to tpu that ok wi you guys 

whats the no il change when these units complete.. unless i can now?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hello all im actually feeling quite treacherous to be honest.
> to be honest i have 3 folding clients running on my 1 main pc now and although i dont presently run it 24/7 as its in my bed room (ps3 folding 24/7 though) it will be soon
> 
> I feel guilty because i got 3 clients working thanks to you peeps, yet i am folding fo custom pc at min(i started it for them before i got into tpu) ,yeh i know and there mag IS their site/ shite so i wana swap to tpu that ok wi you guys
> ...


Switch over to TPU anytime. We welcome all folders regardless of previous bad decisions! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2011)

Hunt3r said:


>


New work units. Here is your PPD from what I can see.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> New work units. Here is your PPD from what I can see.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110307/Capture043.jpg


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Well I fired the 970 rig up anyway, couldn't be bothered waiting any longer on the water block...
> 
> I picked up a 6901 WU and am seeing ~10% increase in PPD with just changing to Linux server OS
> So getting roughly 72K PPD with just the -bigadv client running



And you are running at 4.*?* GHz?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2011)

4.2GHz for now, until I get my new water block for it, maybe then I can push it some more


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I get anything from 58 to 66 k PPD at 4.1 so there is an advantage running the Linux client for Intel hexs. Are you going full water (CPU+ chipset) and I forgot what MB are you using?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I am seeing at least a 10% increase in PPD with the Linux OS

Just water on the CPU and I am using the |Giga X58A UD3R


----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2011)

If my production tanks once in a while,  my router is toast.  I'll get a new one at end of month.  Plus I'll be getting one more psu to fire up folding box #2.  Should be a good month!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2011)

My production will be down a bit, power outlet upgrade at work. Should be back to normal this weekend.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> ..., power outlet upgrade at work.



Your fault?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your fault?



He just mentions his ppd will be down and loses his badge.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your fault?



Nah.....I was barely putting anything on the circuit



hertz9753 said:


> He just mentions his ppd will be down and loses his badge.



Ummmm........I've taken my badge off a long time ago and you just now noticed


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2011)

48 hrs. on smp with my 2600k @ 4.6


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I'm finally home after almost a month in the UK.  All rigs are up and running again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys, as some of you have probably noticed, my points have been down drastically.  My 2nd rig Which was my folding power house is down because it needs a CPU.  I just got stuff to take care off before I can get another one.  Just giving you'll a heads up.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 10, 2011)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Well I'm finally home after almost a month in the UK.  All rigs are up and running again.



Glad to have you back and hopefully you didn't get too burnt out on techno over there!



Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, as some of you have probably noticed, my points have been down drastically.  My 2nd rig Which was my folding power house is down because it needs a CPU.  I just got stuff to take care off before I can get another one.  Just giving you'll a heads up.



Hey man, do what you gotta do. What do you need for a cpu?

My rig has BSOD twice now since folding again. Only thing i could think of that was different was i took the fan off my nb. Put it back on and bumped the vcore up one notch and has been folding for about 36 hours good so far. Just turned in a p6900 a little while ago and picked up a stupid 2684  Only getting 19k PPD on this 2684 for some reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Glad to have you back and hopefully you didn't get too burnt out on techno over there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking for a AM3 Six core to replace the X2 I sent to onedub.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking for a AM3 Six core to replace the X2 I sent to onedub.



Ahh that will be a nice PPD increase! Do you have good cooling for it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep.  But if you have anything I can use in the meantime, I'll consider it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 10, 2011)

my word some of you are gettin the work done!!

im in the league now woo

View attachment 41031

ps i have some questionable old pc mobo combos lieing around an old semperon and a p4 ,would it be worth getting them up and running or not really worth the effort??


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> my word some of you are gettin the work done!!
> 
> im in the league now woo
> 
> ...



The first 100 places comes easy...but from there on it will cost some electricity which leads me to your question - no, if you only plan to use the CPUs. A GTX460 on the other hand 

Welcome to the team oneandonly


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2011)

*Welcome to the Top 30 for Team TPU!*


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 11, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Welcome to the Top 30 for Team TPU!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110311/Capture044.jpg



Two teams in one week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you guys see this?
http://www.evga.com/articles/00613/


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you guys see this?
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00613/



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141961

http://en.expreview.com/2011/03/10/...rce-gtx-460-graphics-card-surfaced/15272.html


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 11, 2011)

damn i seem to have had my WU's reset when i swapped team ive started from scratch again doehh , worth it tho im tempted to write to custom pc tho, tell the twats to stop regurgitating stale old shit for 5 quid a month their at least 1mnth behind me in news terms and now they robbed me of foldin for tpu for time, the gits grhhhhhrr.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> damn i seem to have had my WU's reset when i swapped team ive started from scratch again doehh , worth it tho im tempted to write to custom pc tho, tell the twats to stop regurgitating stale old shit for 5 quid a month their at least 1mnth behind me in news terms and now they robbed me of foldin for tpu for time, the gits grhhhhhrr.



We are kind people here. I will add some points to your TPU score. Its from my part time 460 (main rig) so don't expect 15 k PPD


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> damn i seem to have had my WU's reset when i swapped team ive started from scratch again doehh , worth it tho im tempted to write to custom pc tho, tell the twats to stop regurgitating stale old shit for 5 quid a month their at least 1mnth behind me in news terms and now they robbed me of foldin for tpu for time, the gits grhhhhhrr.



I partially deciphered your message here but the rest is  We can basically fold for you and get your points that were lost to the other team if you want Just let me know.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> damn i seem to have had my WU's reset when i swapped team ive started from scratch again doehh , worth it tho im tempted to write to custom pc tho, tell the twats to stop regurgitating stale old shit for 5 quid a month their at least 1mnth behind me in news terms and now they robbed me of foldin for tpu for time, the gits grhhhhhrr.



You did not lose any points.  Your record is kept with each team you are on. (go to http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php and type in your user name and you will see the results for you on 2 teams) You still have 106,803 points with Custom PC & bit-tech.  But I have good news for you.  People around here like to make someone like you forget about the points they "lost" on another team and they Fold under your name until those points are "replaced". Enjoy!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2011)

so nice of you all but theres no need i hadnt done that many ive only recently stepped up production through better configs and none gui clients etc but awful nice of you all plus i really was just venting some custom pc rage they,ve robbed me several months running for stuff i already knew lol sorry

i realise i could optimise the run times further as i power down due to the noise(cant sleep i kno lightw8) and i will be stepping up the graft throughout this year within my means anyway.


----------



## satelitko (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to limit the GPU usage of the folding client? I've tried the slider (as suggested), but it doesn't seem to work for me at all.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2011)

When you initially set it up, it will ask you what percentage (default is 100%). If you've passed that, just configure your client again and set it to whatever GPU/CPU load you want.


----------



## satelitko (Mar 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> When you initially set it up, it will ask you what percentage (default is 100%). If you've passed that, just configure your client again and set it to whatever GPU/CPU load you want.


It didn't ask me about it in any stage of the install. That's why I'm asking. I'm using a GTS 250, if it matters in any way.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2011)

satelitko said:


> It didn't ask me about it in any stage of the install. That's why I'm asking. I'm using a GTS 250, if it matters in any way.



Console or Systray Client?

This is what it would like if you're using the console client on config mode:


----------



## satelitko (Mar 14, 2011)

Windows XP/2003/Vista/7 GPU2 System tray client

From the Stanford download site.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2011)

You have a shortcut on your desktop somewhere?

Bah, nevermind you have systray client. You should switch to console as it has lesser load and it doesn't hog up a lot of resources.


----------



## satelitko (Mar 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> You have a shortcut on your desktop somewhere?


Nope. I add the additional parameters in the client itself, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 14, 2011)

satelitko said:


> Nope. I add the additional parameters in the client itself, if that's what you're asking.



Switch to the console client and I will walk you through process. I don't have so much experience with the systray client and I'll just be wasting both of our times.


----------



## satelitko (Mar 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Switch to the console client and I will walk you through process. I don't have so much experience with the systray client and I'll just be wasting both of our times.


Nah. If I can't do it with the systray client I'll be giving up. I don't like non-GUI software. Thanks anyway


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2011)

i think you failed to click on the right tab in the config menu for your gui client, right click on the F@H icon, goto config, then click on far right top tab, set cpu/gpu usage done. dont just giv up ya lightw8

also the 100% default wont hurt it and it does give way to your use so if you game it cuts out the folding


----------



## satelitko (Mar 14, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> i think you failed to click on the right tab in the config menu for your gui client, right click on the F@H icon, goto config, then click on far right top tab, set cpu/gpu usage done. dont just giv up ya lightw8
> 
> also the 100% default wont hurt it and it does give way to your use so if you game it cuts out the folding



As said above - the slider doesn't work for me, neither does the .cfg in the client folder. 100% doesn't quite cut it, as it raises temps on my card anywhere from 82-90 degrees. And that's at 100% fan speed with no overclock.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2011)

thats beyond me then dude i set mine to 60 it works anyway youd be better off folding on your processor as i cant get any work for my ati to do at min


----------



## xbonez (Mar 15, 2011)

Been so long since I've checked in on this thread. I'm still sitting thousands of miles away at home in India...ten more days to go. Seeing my 24hr average, I'm glad my main rig has been chugging along so far without any problems.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 16, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Been so long since I've checked in on this thread. I'm still sitting thousands of miles away at home in India...ten more days to go. Seeing my 24hr average, I'm glad my main rig has been chugging along so far without any problems.



It'll be nice to have ya back! Hopefully you're having a fun trip and safe travels!


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like warm temps are starting to return! We hit a high of 62°F yesterday and look's like these temps are starting to stay. It's fine for now i just open the window all the way with a fan pushing in and the room stays at a pretty decent temp with the pc folding. 

I've been folding pretty stable for almost a month now. I rarely have time for anything anymore so it works out good leaving the pc fold. I don't think i've played a game in nearly 2 months  Ever since i threw that fan on the NB i haven't had a single hiccup since. Been getting alot of 6900's and 6901's lately too 

Anyways, keep up the great work team and let's try and recruit some new hardware/buddies for the chimp challenge coming up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2011)

Josh, when does the chimp challenge start?


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think sometime around may im not forsure though. Take a look at this thread. May be useful


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Josh, when does the chimp challenge start?



3 May 


Team I will go ahead a put the -oneunit flag on all my -bigadv folders and convert them to WCG when they're done with their current WU. 

Crunchers next door need some help, plus I wanna see how much muscle I can flex over there


Doing it for the next two weeks and all my GPU's will still fold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 3 May
> 
> 
> Team I will go ahead a put the -oneunit flag on all my -bigadv folders and convert them to WCG when they're with their current WU.
> ...


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 18, 2011)

Weird, for about 12 hours i was stuck trying to turn work units in? FAH Tracker said clients were at 100% and i just stopped them and restarted them and they seem to be working fine again.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm joining bogmali for a week or so. Isn't the CC about raising team average?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 18, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm joining bogmali for a week or so. Isn't the CC about raising team average?



Yes it is


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm trying to parlay this into something decent for the CC. Read the post and let me know if you would be interested in the arrangement if accepted. I want to say that Bogmali was my inspiration for this idea based on his posts.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93832&page=114


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2011)

Replied in the thread.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 19, 2011)

hey everyone, just thought i'd let you guys know i'm back folding! some recent news has motivated me to return to folding, and the fact i actually have a stable system now. currently folding at just shy of 3k ppd on my 9600GT

I've got an old dell mobo with a pent d on it. i may stick an old 8600gt in there to add to the folding (if the thing still works)


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

Was planning on switching some cpu's over from WCG for the chimp challenge. Had two questions since my memory is a little hazy on CPU folding:

- How do I recover my passkey? If I remember correctly it's needed to do -bigadv
- I think you needed to return a few results before your points were valid? Is that true or am i winding myself up? (i'd already done SMP on a Q8400 in the past)

Also as chimp challenge is team average PPD increase does that mean we fold under our regular names as opposed to what we did last year?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Was planning on switching some cpu's over from WCG for the chimp challenge. Had two questions since my memory is a little hazy on CPU folding:
> 
> - How do I recover my passkey? If I remember correctly it's needed to do -bigadv
> - I think you needed to return a few results before your points were valid? Is that true or am i winding myself up? (i'd already done SMP on a Q8400 in the past)
> ...



See the last point here for recovering your passkey -

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey

If you have completed 10 SMP work units with your old passkey then you are good to go for -bigadv work units.

As for the CC rules this year I am not so sure, maybe Buck will confirm if we just fold under our own usernames.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Was planning on switching some cpu's over from WCG for the chimp challenge. Had two questions since my memory is a little hazy on CPU folding:
> 
> - How do I recover my passkey? If I remember correctly it's needed to do -bigadv
> - I think you needed to return a few results before your points were valid? Is that true or am i winding myself up? (i'd already done SMP on a Q8400 in the past)
> ...



You will get a pass key from Buck. You need the one that we/Buck create for the not yet known folding name. Or maybe not. Buck will have to set things strait.


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> See the last point here for recovering your passkey -
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey
> 
> ...



Many thanks

Got the passkey back now, once I get my new computer running this weekend I'll test it out


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah I should have said that the passkey is tied to your username, so if we fold under a different name for the CC then a new passkey will be needed.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2011)

If we use the same username (which we should), it's the same passkey from last years. If that is the case (awaiting Buck's reply) most of us already have it. If not PM me and I will send it to you.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2011)

6 straight 9XX WUs  Stanford must know my 570 doesn't like P680X


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been away from folding for quite a while, do you guys have a link to a guide for dummies to set up running the big adv units? I've got a couple if i7's I can run for the chimp challenge.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2011)

4x4n said:


> I've been away from folding for quite a while, do you guys have a link to a guide for dummies to set up running the big adv units? I've got a couple if i7's I can run for the chimp challenge.



You can use the FAH GPU Tracker V2 to run your folding clients.To set it up follow this guide here -

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137137


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> If we use the same username (which we should), it's the same passkey from last years. If that is the case (awaiting Buck's reply) most of us already have it. If not PM me and I will send it to you.


Still waiting for clarification from the Team Captain's. Were over a month away, so the details will be worked out quickly in mid-April.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2011)

We will be using "ChimPowerup" again for this years Chimp Challenge. Bogmali created last years Passkey, so he should still have it. We can use Fahtracker v2 for new members.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We will be using "ChimPowerup" again for this years Chimp Challenge. Bogmali created last years Passkey, so he should still have it. We can use Fahtracker v2 for new members.



Im gonna need to get that passkey from someone then as this will be my first CC with TPU 

So is it official yet that it is gonna be a two week challenge and whoevers PPD is the most over there average is the winner? If that's the case would i be better off waiting till around when the CC starts to order some new hard ware? 

I have been really debating on this a lot lately about adding some more hardware/building a new -bigadv rig. Another -bigadv rig will give me much more room in the future to add more PPD as well. I could throw in a 8800gts from my main rig, have a 2600k chompin away and then when i feel like addin some more ppd, fill em up with 460's or somethin. That seem's smarter to me than just throw some 460's in my current system.


----------



## satelitko (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally got it to work @ 60-70% with the console client by setting it to request 10% in the .cfg. There are some spikes up to 90%, but it drops almost instantly. We'll see how it'll do.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We will be using "ChimPowerup" again for this years Chimp Challenge. Bogmali created last years Passkey, so he should still have it. We can use Fahtracker v2 for new members.



Alright let's get to the nitty-gritty.......The name is *ChimPowerUp* and the passkey I will send by PM only (for security purpose). Last year we had a couple of teammates that was using ChimPowerup or Chimpowerup! Make sure you have the username correctly and yes it is *case-sensitive*. Screenie on EOC:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 22, 2011)

Team points will suffer for a little as we help out the WCG team. Feel free to join us if you like. Hopefully we can call upon them for the CC in about a month. I'll prob be averaging 100K F@H PPD for the next 30 days.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 22, 2011)

I dont really understand how this works. But I check out your stats. And I must say bogmali is carrying the TPU team @ No.1


----------



## msgclb (Mar 22, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Team points will suffer for a little as we help out the WCG team. Feel free to join us if you like. Hopefully we can call upon them for the CC in about a month. I'll prob be averaging 100K F@H PPD for the next 30 days.



All of my points today came from my GPUs. With the right WUs I could have 100K PPD but it looks like I will usually have around 90K.

I finally got around to doing my taxes and the IRS wants $300 more than I'm willing to give them. I decided to ignore the IRS for now and spend that $300 on another GPU. Hopefully by Friday I'll be able to up my GPU PPD with an EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB (Fermi). At least I don't need to worry about the IRS until April 15th.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone run the galaxy gtx 460 768mb versions? I've been lookin and you can get brand new cards for around 130. So about 260 for 2 brand 460s isnt too bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

my folding rig is back up.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wondering,  but is everyone getting 494 pointers?  For weeks now,  all 4 all my cards get nothing but 494s,  and their ppd is lousy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Just wondering,  but is everyone getting 494 pointers?  For weeks now,  all 4 all my cards get nothing but 494s,  and their ppd is lousy.



I have an 8800GT and an 8800GTS-512 Folding.  The GTS has been stuck on 494's for the last 2 weeks while the GT has had everything but 494's, although it has been stuck on 494's in the past.  Just seems to be to which server you connect.  And yes, the PPD sucks!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2011)

My 460 MSI Cyclone that has been folding @ 820 MHz (used to be 850 but it failed a couple of times) lately suddenly got very hot on the back side and started to fail and smell like burnt electronic. I never noticed the PCB temps but the GPU temp stayed about the same. Any idea to why? Nothing was changed during the transition from normal to hot (fans, CPU, ambient temp).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Only thing I can think of is that the voltage regulation on the card went to crap and started to run more voltage than what you had it set at?  Don't know why something would start to overheat all of the sudden without any changes.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 23, 2011)

So the new v7 Client should be coming out soon and following that the OpenCL based ATI GPU3 Client will be released as well. 



			
				 Pande F@H Blog said:
			
		

> The good news is that ATI's support for OpenCL is very strong and we're excited about our new ATI openCL core (core 16), which is undergoing testing right now.



If ATI cards outperform Nvidia in Folding- Im making the switch.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> My 460 MSI Cyclone that has been folding @ 820 MHz (used to be 850 but it failed a couple of times) lately suddenly got very hot on the back side and started to fail and smell like burnt electronic. I never noticed the PCB temps but the GPU temp stayed about the same. Any idea to why? Nothing was changed during the transition from normal to hot (fans, CPU, ambient temp).



Did this happen during the recent 9xx WU's?  IIRC, they heat up the cards more than the 1xxx WU's.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did this happen during the recent 9xx WU's?  IIRC, they heat up the cards more than the 1xxx WU's.



I had some problems in the past with 9xxs but this were with two different 68xxs. I think that the card is toast and will try to get a replacement. My old trusted GB 260 OC took its place but...noise, power and PPD is just not the same.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 23, 2011)

Just confirmed the psu for my 2nd folding rig.  I'm aiming for a 50k ppd peak.  Wish me luck!  I may even try to fold my e8400 if there's any point....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 23, 2011)

Something interesting as of late GPU tracker V2 on 6801's drops my points from 15-17 k PPD to 10-11 PPD, as it  seems to strugle to max the GPU to 99% it fluxuates from 60% -79% but never beyond 79% anyone else having this problem GPU Tracker V2 ( version 3.52 ) , on a GTX 470 (of any kind ( mine is EVGA GTX 470 SC+)) ?

Also this seems to be the case across all 3 of my GTX 470's (all the same model ) regardless of team or machine.

Any ideas would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.



johnspack said:


> Just confirmed the psu for my 2nd folding rig.  I'm aiming for a 50k ppd peak.  Wish me luck!  I may even try to fold my e8400 if there's any point....



The PSU is all cleaned up and ready to be packaged, I'll post a picture after I go to the gym.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks man!
Edit:  also really helped because I had to order new router,  well old.. wrt54gl running tomato...  so I can network my folding boxes.  Got 2 for 64 bucks.
Edit2:  2nd one is for a buddy because I got a good deal!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 24, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Thanks man!
> Edit:  also really helped because I had to order new router,  well old.. wrt54gl running tomato...  so I can network my folding boxes.  Got 2 for 64 bucks.
> Edit2:  2nd one is for a buddy because I got a good deal!



Just verified it works and passed the PSU checker, the only free cord I have is only a 10 amp cord, I'll look to see what I can find, and hopefully I will find something a little more robust to include with the PSU unless you have one that will work.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm,  I'll have to see what cables I have left over from my strider.  Think i used all pci-e cables...  darn,  psus are a pain!
I have an entire core2 system with 4gigs ram and 2 hds ready to go,  just no psu,  aaaarg!
One more psu to go...:




So which cord needs to be upgraded on yours?  I'm not sure which one you are referring to yet.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 24, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Hmm,  I'll have to see what cables I have left over from my strider.  Think i used all pci-e cables...  darn,  psus are a pain!
> I have an entire core2 system with 4gigs ram and 2 hds ready to go,  just no psu,  aaaarg!
> One more psu to go...:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110323/P1080303.jpg
> So which cord needs to be upgraded on yours?  I'm not sure which one you are referring to yet.



I meant the power cord to power the PSU it's only a 10 amp cord so it's kinda weak for a 800 watt PSU, which never mind I found a cord I had laying around that is brand spanking new for a 1200 watt Antec PSU so you know it's quality.


----------



## Josh154 (Mar 24, 2011)

Anybody know of any ppd numbers for the gtx 550's or the 560 ti's?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry if this is double posting or whatever,  but Hord,  I have boxes of power cords ect,  you don't need to worry about that stuff!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 24, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Sorry if this is double posting or whatever,  but Hord,  I have boxes of power cords ect,  you don't need to worry about that stuff!!



Alright fair enough, I'll through one in anyway.








I restarted the GPU V2 client and all PPD seems to be back to normal, which is good, but I have never had my PPD drop randomly like that, I will see if the issue persists and then post it on their forums.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone else seen a change in the PPD for the 494 point WU's?  My 8800GTS has historically done just under 5000 PPD on the 494's. (this has been on XP or Win7) Over the weekend, it EUE'd on one (odd) and when I restarted it, it's now getting a consistent 5335 PPD!  I see 2 items in the log file and HFM.net: 1.) it downloaded FahCore_11.exe because it said - Core is not present or corrupted and 2.) HFM.net indicates that it's a new project for me.

My output has been on the decline because I am in the midst of upgrading hardware and trying to win a GTX560 over at Bjorn3d.  I'm getting a X-650 PSU on Wednesday, so I should be back up at full force by Friday, depending on what contest they're running next month. (in the past I've been able to get by with only one of my Athlon64's Folding Uniprocessor for them, about 125 PPD) When I crank everything up for Chimp, I expect to reach around 35K for the duration.  I hope that when I move my GTX460 over to the new i5-650 platform that I quit getting the error 63's that have my average for that card down to around 8300PPD. (how can I get an error associated with permissions on a XP system?)  Anyone have any idea what PPD I can get with the i5-650 at 4GHz?  Or will I have to go higher to get the SMP bonus?

Lastly, for those of you interested in bigadv on Linux: New BigAdv-optimised Linux kernel available


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Anybody know of any ppd numbers for the gtx 550's or the 560 ti's?



For the 560's:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2189006&postcount=13577

I think the 550 will be only a little bit better than the 450.  It's basically a 450 GPU on a 460 PCB.  No additional shaders, unlike the 560.  IMHO, purchasing priority (for F@H) would be 460/768MB, GTS450 (one than can OC well) and then the 560.  The 470 might be a better bet than the 560, considering the prices that they can be had for.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 30, 2011)

BTW forgot to announce I broke the 2 million mark this weekened and should break 2.1 million tonight.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 30, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> BTW forgot to announce I broke the 2 million mark this weekened and should break 2.1 million tonight.



Congrats.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2237416&postcount=3222


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone used the new 270.51 beta drivers yet?  Seems like the gamers got some big improvements, not sure about us though.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 31, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone used the new 270.51 beta drivers yet?  Seems like the gamers got some big improvements, not sure about us though.



Going to update tonight after my Raids, and give it a look see.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

So ive enter my forum name and the TPU team code and started. Is that all I need to do>?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 31, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> So ive enter my forum name and the TPU team code and started. Is that all I need to do>?



Depending on the client that you're using, see the tutorials thread here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=67


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Depending on the client that you're using, see the tutorials thread here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=67



Wayyyyy too complicated. Why do they have to make it so difficult?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 31, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Wayyyyy too complicated. Why do they have to make it so difficult?



Not really, are using a GPU or CPU client? Is it the console or the systray version or the FAH GPU tracker?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Not really, are using a GPU or CPU client? Is it the console or the systray version or the FAH GPU tracker?



Tracker


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

Tracker will have problems with those 2 6870's.  Seems most can get one working, but not the second one.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Not really, are using a GPU or CPU client? Is it the console or the systray version or the FAH GPU tracker?



Doesnt say


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 31, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Doesnt say



Go and download this it will auto detect most of your hardware, you will have to enter your desired name to fold under and your team but TPU is on the team quick select, the setup guide can be found here and it is simple enough even a monkey could do it.

But as stated previously you will not have much luck getting 2 cards to run at the same time or PPD production either with AMD silicon, but if you want to fold that is the quickest and simplest way to do so.

The client also has a gaming mode that will pause clients when you run games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

Today, just now:


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2011)

Well there has been some problems lately. My last -bigadv had a 1 day penalty (points rewarded was for 2½ day, not for 1½ day) so check your stats. Summer time change gone bad?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Well there has been some problems lately. My last -bigadv had a 1 day penalty (points rewarded was for 2½ day, not for 1½ day) so check your stats. Summer time change gone bad?



Are you going to post @ F@H forums?  I think they can fix things like that.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you going to post @ F@H forums?  I think they can fix things like that.



Done that already


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone used the new 270.51 beta drivers yet?  Seems like the gamers got some big improvements, not sure about us though.



Saw no less than a jump of around 600 PPD on all 3 of my GTX 470's and a 300 PPD jump on both of my GTX 460's and a 800 PPD jump on my GT 430.

So IMO this is perhaps the best driver update ever for Nvidia as far as folding and PPD increases.

So to do the math for installing the beta drivers I gained 3,200 PPD across 4 systems, but still even if a user see's only a 200+ PPD jump for 1 card that's 1,400 points more a week and a total of 73,048.4398 (math geek I know right?) points increase for the year, all for updating the drivers .. . IMO that's a giant suck it to AMD!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2011)

theonedub said:


> So the new v7 Client should be coming out soon and following that the OpenCL based ATI GPU3 Client will be released as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If ATI cards outperform Nvidia in Folding- Im making the switch.



I wouldn't bother just yet seems WU's for core_16 are in limited supply so you'll just end up doing core_11 WU's 

I did notice one thing though v7 is a hell of a lot less painfull to set up SMP + multi GPU than it used to be


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I wouldn't bother just yet seems WU's for core_16 are in limited supply so you'll just end up doing core_11 WU's
> 
> I did notice one thing though v7 is a hell of a lot less painfull to set up SMP + multi GPU than it used to be



Still not saying much . . ..


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Well there has been some problems lately. My last -bigadv had a 1 day penalty (points rewarded was for 2½ day, not for 1½ day) so check your stats. Summer time change gone bad?



Somebody found out (mod checked the server log) that the unit had been sent 3½ day before. Sure it was and it crashed. I then did a new -biagadv and after that I got the same one that I crashed 1½ day earlier. My work folder was empty in between but the server took the first, not the second transmission time and then the calculated time was deemed to be 3½ day, not 1½.

Hope it is that last error (from my and their side). Being between jobs I could use the $10/day for something else to brighten my day. Yeah, I know I lost a mere 30 K but my mood is not the best these days.

Small team crunching is over so I assume that I got my last cherry pie for this year. It was GOOD.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Still not saying much . . ..



both PantharX and 7im seem to think they'll be ready with core_16 WU's soon so here's hoping it's not to far away unlike the wait for v7 but then again the word "soon" seems to have an totally different meaning on the F@H forums than anywhere else in the world


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> both PantharX and 7im seem to think they'll be ready with core_16 WU's soon so here's hoping it's not to far away unlike the wait for v7 but then again the word "soon" seems to have an totally different meaning on the F@H forums than anywhere else in the world



Yeah they seem to subscribe to the blizzard school of thought in that "soon" means the smae thing if the target is 6 weeks away or 6 years.

They could have had this done and wrapped up if they would simply accept community help, but I'm sure that would conflict with their federal funding . . . they could at least release the source code so the community could make a home brew version.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm fucked if I'm waiting 6 weeks let alone 6 years if it aint happening within 2 weeks then I'm stopping folding


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2011)

Stopping folding over slow development on new work units/clients? We don't fold to get points, we fold to help people who need results what will hopefully come out of our work. I'll stop folding when there are no more work units to fold, regardless of what version of work unit or client we're on.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2011)

well goody for you but GPU2 core_11 WU's are a waste of my GPU's computing power and cost me a bomb for the power to run em for the little amount of work they do each day that's why I'd like to see OpenCL/mm based WU's sooner rather than later 

p.s I couldn't give a toss about points either I'd rather do 10 WU's a day per GPU than 4 slower one a day total


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2011)

Got some new hardware..........Did some mild OCing (wild comes later) and here some preliminary numbers:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2011)

Bog, what I'm looking forward to hearing is what they do with the 9xx point WU's.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Bog, what I'm looking forward to hearing is what they do with the 9xx point WU's.



Yes I am as well My bait has been out out for a while now and still cannot catch any 9XX pointers


----------



## Feänor (Apr 3, 2011)

*GPU2/GPU3 problem*

Hi. I've received two nice gtx 460 last week, and after doing some oc testing, i putted them to folding. My rig is in my spec, and the following happens and i can't explain why.

I first installed the two gtx 460 in my rig. Got everything setted up with fah gpu tracker, and got around 12000 ppd from the cards and 28000 from the cpu.

Then i added my old faithful gtx 275 co-op. The two gtx fell to around 9500 ppd and the cpu to 26000. I think the cpu drop is normal, but the 460s drop seems quite high. The 275 did the ppd it always did (9000/5000 for the gt200/g92).

I thought that the gpu3 client may lack cpu power to fully fold, so i removed one of the 460 to see if the ppd would retrun to it's original 12k ppd.

No. With two gpu2 client and only one gpu3, the gpu3 still only produce 9500ppd.

I'm using the 266.58 driver, and the video card switch i told were the only thing i changed. 

Please help me straight things up!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you only have 12.000 from two GTX 460s in the rig? That alone is sad (  ) Did you have the 275 in at that time?  You could get at least 2 x 10.000 + 9.000 and 5000 from the GPUs alone and you know that. So the questions is why can my UD3 not give me that? There are three schools - on that says it it because of missing bandwidth, one that says you made a mistake but can't tell you what kind and the third that blames it on the software/CPU limitations without giving you any solution. I'm belonging to the first school, so spread the power (if possible/practical).


----------



## Feänor (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok. some precision: Each 460 net me 12000ppd when both plugged in my ud3r. Then when i add my co-op, the two gpu3 client drop to 9500 ppd each, while the co-op gives me the proper ppd(9000-5000). 

So i think it exclude the missing cpu power theory, as every client should drop if one core for 4 gpu wasnt enough.

And an x58 motherboard, running 3 pci-e 16x slot could miss bandwith?  i dont think so, as if i remember correctly, it is the chipset with the most pci-e lines...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 4, 2011)

I have some GTX260's for sale on thread folks so LMK if anyone wants a deal from the team.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll take them if you fold them under my name


----------



## Josh154 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys, might be letting the rig go here pretty soon. I have no time for gaming or anything anymore and could use a laptop much more than the desktop that never gets used. I honestly haven't touched it in a good month at least. Even now im typing from my sisters laptop. 

I also have around $600 in my tower alone and put it up on craigslist for $800 as i really don't want to let it go but i've got a guy interested with $800 cash and with the new x58 replacment coming out soon i think that may be the smartest choice right now making a good $200 on it and owning it for how long.

I just turned in a -bigadv and it will continue to fold until the day it's gone. I'll miss you all folding but im sure sooner or later i'll be back with a even bigger and better rig. Who knows, had a great time folding with you all and wish the best of luck to you!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2011)

Josh-We will always have a place for you here when you decide to come back. Good luck on your future endeavors.

And speaking of leaving, I'll be out of state with my family for this spring break, visiting my relatives in NY and sight seeing in D.C. All my rigs would still fold minus one.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2011)

Feanor said:


> Ok. some precision: Each 460 net me 12000ppd when both plugged in my ud3r. Then when i add my co-op, the two gpu3 client drop to 9500 ppd each, while the co-op gives me the proper ppd(9000-5000).
> 
> So i think it exclude the missing cpu power theory, as every client should drop if one core for 4 gpu wasnt enough.
> 
> And an x58 motherboard, running 3 pci-e 16x slot could miss bandwith?  i dont think so, as if i remember correctly, it is the chipset with the most pci-e lines...




If you check task manager when just using your 460's you'll see why they drop PPD with no cpu WU being done my 2 HD5770's doing core_16 WU's use upwards of 25%~50% CPU time each but if doing an SMP WU aswell they only use 5%~10% CPU time which is just weird as they are supposed to be OpenCL based so really shouldn't be using the CPU at all there's some weird shit going on


----------



## Josh154 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well last work units have been turned in from me. Rig is all cleaned up and im going to meet the guy tonight.  I did manage to turn in another -bigadv for the team right before i tore the rig apart


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2011)

Its a good time to sell off esp with temps up and prices dropping on X58/P55 hardware. Looking forward to see what you end up coming back with in the future.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2011)

We will have a fresh made creazy badge made for you when you get a new (6 core?) rig up and running.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2011)

Feanor said:


> Ok. some precision: Each 460 net me 12000ppd when both plugged in my ud3r. Then when i add my co-op, the two gpu3 client drop to 9500 ppd each, while the co-op gives me the proper ppd(9000-5000).
> 
> So i think it exclude the missing cpu power theory, as every client should drop if one core for 4 gpu wasnt enough.
> 
> And an x58 motherboard, running 3 pci-e 16x slot could miss bandwith?  i dont think so, as if i remember correctly, it is the chipset with the most pci-e lines...



Bandwidth has little effect on F@H for GPU(I use x4 slots). We have seen issues with multi-GPU installs where the lowest PPD card affect the others. It's always best to try and keep similar cards together. I bet it's GPU3 and GPU2 conflicting.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2011)

Found out that only 2 of my rigs stayed on the whole time we were gone for spring break. I'm back in town now so I'll get them back up today.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Found out that only 2 of my rigs stayed on the whole we were gone for spring break. I'm back in town now so I'll get them back up today.



Naughty brads. You shouldn't leave them alone  Back to folding or still crunching?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Naughty brads. You shouldn't leave them alone  Back to folding or still crunching?



Crunching until this Friday and then they will be switched.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh oh,  I think too many of us passed him,  looks like the mmaakk may be back!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 12, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Oh oh,  I think too many of us passed him,  looks like the mmaakk may be back!



And I can see who is first in line


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep,  that's why I mentioned it!  All my hard work....  But...  Thankyou Hordstuff,  my new psu just arrived.  I'll be firing up my 2nd folding box very shortly...  and it continues.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting,  this new psu has 4 20a rails,  I had to split 2 rails to get my 260 to fire up.  Is this normal?
Edit:  it's okay,  got both cards running in it now,  splitting rails is necessary!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Interesting,  this new psu has 4 20a rails,  I had to split 2 rails to get my 260 to fire up.  Is this normal?



Yes, but only on the GTX2xx series. I bet the fan would not even spin, right? I have not had this problem yet on the GTX4xx series.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep,  it wouldn't power up at all.  As soon as I split the rails,  fired right up.  Then I added 2nd card,  fired right up!  Installing windows on it right now.....


----------



## msgclb (Apr 12, 2011)

*this message is to confirm that EVGA has approved your RMA request*

My EVGA GTX 470 crapped out on me for good about a week ago. For the last few days I've been going through EVGA's RMA process and it was approved a few hours ago. I'm going to take it to the UPS store tomorrow.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow,  my new 750i mobo scared me,  it wouldn't install network drivers,  so I added a smc card,  it wouldn't install that,  finally,  added a realtek card,  it went online... phew.  2nd box up!!!
Edit:  very happy now,  just fired up 2 more cards.  Seems all is well!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay,  weird issue on my new i750 system,  the 260 is folding away no problem,  the 9800gtx is giving me a "At present your GPU is not suppported ect"  anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  weird issue on my new i750 system,  the 260 is folding away no problem,  the 9800gtx is giving me a "At present your GPU is not suppported ect"  anyone have any ideas?



Try Tracker v2, it did wonders for my gtx 275 co-op.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Well,  no,  the 9800gtx won't fold at all right now.  So no point in monitoring it.  Just not sure why it won't fire.  Guess I have to get one more gtx260.
Edit: it's odd,  it has the driver installed,  it shows in device manager,  but won't fold.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Well,  no,  the 9800gtx won't fold at all right now.  So no point in monitoring it.  Just not sure why it won't fire.  Guess I have to get one more gtx260.
> Edit: it's odd,  it has the driver installed,  it shows in device manager,  but won't fold.



http://fahtracker.com/

It's an all in one package.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 13, 2011)

hmmm me thinks F@H v7 would be a better choice for two different cards in one system


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  weird issue on my new i750 system,  the 260 is folding away no problem,  the 9800gtx is giving me a "At present your GPU is not suppported ect"  anyone have any ideas?



Did you extend the desktop to the new card, not sure if that is even needed now, but worth a shot.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Guess I'll try the fahtracker app next.  Extending desktop won't help,  I run xp64 on my folding boxes,  so that shouldn't be an issue.  It's odd,  because I have folding a 260 with my 9800gtx before with no issues.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Just an update,  tried the v7 client,  and both cards are folding!!  More 494 pointers.....


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Just an update,  tried the v7 client,  and both cards are folding!!  More 494 pointers.....



Good, and it seems like your current #1 rival is having a slow start. No offence mmaakk, I hope that you have a hex core -bigadv hidden and will unleash it mid May. Btw welcome mmaakk from a new folder.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Just an update,  tried the v7 client,  and both cards are folding!!  More 494 pointers.....



I thought that would be a better choice than fahtracker v2 (I had nothing but probs with that proggy) glad to see it's working well for ya


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah,  I was worried about a ppd hit using the new client,  but the 260 is pulling 7.7k and the 9800 is pulling just under 5k and both are still climbing.  Seems to work just fine!
Edit: on 494 pointers of course.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

So will the v7 client increase my PPD?  Using the FAHTracker at the moment, have not updated in a while.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2011)

Only if you're using ATI/AMD GPU.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't know about increase,  but it's possible.  I may move all cards over to it.  Simplifies running multiple clients,  and ppd doesn't seem to suffer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2011)

Bringing my -bigadv rigs home from WCG tonight. Flying out of town for the next week, so hopefully all rigs will keep returning work. You guy's have been doing a great job while some of us were away. Keep up the phenomenal work!



*P.S. Chimp Challenge starts in less than 3 weeks. GET READY!!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's them loose BUCK, thanks for the help on the WCG side of things man!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's them loose BUCK, thanks for the help on the WCG side of things man!


Oh, I plan on letting them loose alright!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, I plan on letting them loose alright!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 16, 2011)

My 450 has been retired and my 570 is up for sale. Want to move to a single high powered card for the Summer, then upgrade again in the fall. 

If anyone sees a great deal on a 580 (looking @ the Lightning) drop me a PM. I already attempted to get B360's TF2, no dice


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to say that due to the tax man I have to take some of my rigs off folding to lower the electric bill a little.  Leaving rigs 2 and 4 folding, the rest have been shut down.  Looks like it is back to semi-retirement for this old timer.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 16, 2011)

Fold... Fold.... Fold.... GO TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Sorry to say that due to the tax man I have to take some of my rigs off folding to lower the electric bill a little.  Leaving rigs 2 and 4 folding, the rest have been shut down.  Looks like it is back to semi-retirement for this old timer.



You do what you gotta do man


----------



## bogmali (Apr 16, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bringing my -bigadv rigs home from WCG tonight.




4 out of 5 rigs are back folding. Will move the last one tomorrow


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been working out all winter. check out my new guns.

<<


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Sorry to say that due to the tax man I have to take some of my rigs off folding to lower the electric bill a little.  Leaving rigs 2 and 4 folding, the rest have been shut down.  Looks like it is back to semi-retirement for this old timer.



Add one more casualty to the taxman.   I'm going to have to turn off everything but my wimpy work PC for awhile.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 17, 2011)

Leaving the beautiful Florida Springtime weather for a week in Beloit, WI. I have left all rigs running except one 4xGPU2 rig which is troublesome. Got my laptop, so I'll be on TPU every night. Keep on folding my friends!!!!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoy yourself there Skipper.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like an exciting place.


> It is also home to a Hormel plant, a Frito Lay plant, the world's largest can of chili,...


----------



## KieX (Apr 19, 2011)

How long does a -bigadv WU usually take to fold? Want to run them over the Easter weekend on my crunchers to get them setup and test stability for Chimp Challenge.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> How long does a -bigadv WU usually take to fold? Want to run them over the Easter weekend on my crunchers to get them setup and test stability for Chimp Challenge.



Depends on whether you're running the CPU by itself or having to run a GPU in the same rig. The OC also has an impact on the duration and the type of work unit. Average is 2-3 days with a maximum of 4 days to complete. The early you complete the WU, the bigger the bonus points you will get


----------



## KieX (Apr 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Depends on whether you're running the CPU by itself or having to run a GPU in the same rig. The OC also has an impact on the duration and the type of work unit. Average is 2-3 days with a maximum of 4 days to complete. The early you complete the WU, the bigger the bonus points you will get



Cool, thanks. Got no decent folding cards atm so it will be CPU only, although I think they should be pretty decent. OC will vary depending how true rumours are that F@H stresses more than WCG


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Cool, thanks. Got no decent folding cards atm so it will be CPU only, although I think they should be pretty decent. OC will vary depending how true rumours are that F@H stresses more than WCG



The 6970 is a decent F@H card with the new V7 (core 16) client, *BUT*, don't use it on a bigadv system because of the load that it puts on the CPU.


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 20, 2011)

I just had a hard drive failure, I won't be able to fold till I get that taken care of.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 6970 is a decent F@H card with the new V7 (core 16) client, *BUT*, don't use it on a bigadv system because of the load that it puts on the CPU.



the load is only between 5~10% for core_16 WU's if being run along side an SMP WU atleast that's what I get but then I can't do BA wu's being that I only posses an PII x4  I shouldn't think an i7 2600K would have much problem specially if you OC it a bit


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

my CPU doesnt like the SMP part of V7, it causes too many crashes.  But my overclock is likely the culprit.  Also, I dont think you get enough points to make the SMP worthwhile comparatively to the GPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2011)

How much load on the CPU are you seeing from the GPU clients?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> my CPU doesnt like the SMP part of V7, it causes too many crashes.  But my overclock is likely the culprit.  Also, I dont think you get enough points to make the SMP worthwhile comparatively to the GPU.



F@H make a damn good OC tester if it survives an SMP2 WU it'll likely survive anything else you throw at it with ease so I'd say back the OC off a wee bit and try it again


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

only the first 10 WU's are low pointers if you've got an Passkey use it and after the first 10 WU's you'll get bonus points for early completion


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How much load on the CPU are you seeing from the GPU clients?





Athlonite said:


> F@H make a damn good OC tester if it survives an SMP2 WU it'll likely survive anything else you throw at it with ease so I'd say back the OC off a wee bit and try it again...only the first 10 WU's are low pointers if you've got an Passkey use it and after the first 10 WU's you'll get bonus points for early completion



@ thebluebumblebee....100% when I have it use all 4 cores.  it drops to 45% when I drop to two.  However, as I said I dont see a point to use the SMP when you get so few points comparatively to the GPU.

@Athlonite...I suppose I could do that.  However, what kind of PPD is a PhIIX4 of my calibre really going to provide?  When I am getting 36K PPD with my GPU, is SMP really worth it?  I am not deriding SMP I am just wondering.  What is the Passkey for? I thought that was a anti-tampering tool.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

the Passkey is an anti tamper tool but it also qualifies you for bonus point eligibility to gain Bonus points for fast WU completion 

smp for me on my PIIx4 940 @ 3.41GHz gains me 1672 points along with several GPU WU's of 1835 a piece each


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> the Passkey is an anti tamper tool but it also qualifies you for bonus point eligibility to gain Bonus points for fast WU completion
> 
> smp for me on my PIIx4 940 @ 3.41GHz gains me 1672 points along with several GPU WU's of 1835 a piece each



Ok, how do I go about getting said passkey?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> @ thebluebumblebee....100% when I have it use all 4 cores.  it drops to 45% when I drop to two.  However, as I said I dont see a point to use the SMP when you get so few points comparatively to the GPU.


What I'm asking is how much load on the cpu are you seeing from only the GPU clients.  The new GPU client for ATI is supposed to put a big load on the CPU.  That could hurt your SMP PPD.


MAGMADIVER said:


> @Athlonite...I suppose I could do that.  However, what kind of PPD is a PhIIX4 of my calibre really going to provide?  When I am getting 36K PPD with my GPU, is SMP really worth it?  I am not deriding SMP I am just wondering.  What is the Passkey for? I thought that was a anti-tampering tool.


Passkey info. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey



hertz9753 said:


> Switch over and good things will happen.


You're not getting 36K PPD on _your_ GPU's


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What I'm asking is how much load on the cpu are you seeing from only the GPU clients.  The new GPU client for ATI is supposed to put a big load on the CPU.  That could hurt your SMP PPD.
> 
> Passkey info. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey
> 
> ...



Thank you for clarifying that.    and my gpu's bring all the boys to the yard.

Oh and each gpu core_16 is using 25% CPU time.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

On it's own yes it does use quite a bit of CPU time mine use 25% each when no SMP is running but start up SMP and number falls to between 5 and 10 %


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Switch over and good things will happen



@thebluebumblebee & hertz9753, I can tell you now that the support and community here is much better than Tom's...shame really because the community here is what drew me away from THG.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> On it's own yes it does use quite a bit of CPU time mine use 25% each when no SMP is running but start up SMP and number falls to between 5 and 10 %



So what suffers, the GPU PPD or the SMP PPD?  Is it better to give SMP one less core?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You're not getting 36K PPD on _your_ GPU's



copy paste from EOC for magmadiver 04.20.11	38,906	47


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So what suffers, the GPU PPD or the SMP PPD?  Is it better to give SMP one less core?



wee bit of both but at the end of the day it works out to more points all up 

each HD5770 no SMP gets between 6600 to 7000ppd, with smp each GPU makes 6200 to 6500ppd 

and not a heck of alot different for the SMP with or without GPU's running for me at anyrate maybe a minute or so TPF increase when running GPU's


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

I only have one problem with the new V7 and core_16 and that is being they're OpenCL/MM wu's so why are they using CPU time at all other programs I have that use Ocl don't use any at all or if they do then it's only around 1~2% at most


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2011)

Any ideas on how to cool down this 8800GT of mine? I removed the shroud, took the fan off and stuffed one of these pci slot fans directly under it, but it actually _raised_ the temp by a few degrees over the stock solution... right now running 83c loaded... too much for my tastes.

Damn, it slow-roasted its way up to 89c. I don't feel safe running this thing at that temp...


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

other than put it back the way is was and look round for an third party cooler


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2011)

It wasn't exactly acceptable before either... I was kind of hoping someone had a dual slot cooler laying around that could fit it.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 21, 2011)

Well,  I'm trying for ppd in one hour for a personal best.  I'd like to know if I could theoretically break 45k ppd.....Don't break out the 285s very often,  but I'm curious.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Hat, can you get like a house fan to blow onto the PC?  Maybe that'll help...


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2011)

Got myself a GTX470 in a trade. I stopped folding because of electricity, but since I'll be housing this one in my work computer I'll be able to have it running 24/7. 11K is nowhere near my old 40K but rather that than nothing.

Just waiting for the last WCG WU's to finish then I'll start a -bigadv test run this weekend with 2 Sandybridges 

Anyone else buzzing with a feeling we could win this CC?


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hat, can you get like a house fan to blow onto the PC?  Maybe that'll help...



Why didn't I think of that? Loads around 75c now, that's acceptable.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey hat, send me your addy and I'll send you an accelero s1 cooler for that card.


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but it seems that cooler only cools the GPU... I'd have to way to cool the memory or power circuitry then.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 22, 2011)

Zip tie a 120mm fan to it and that is all you need. I have a 8800gt with nothing on the mems or power circuit. Haven't folded with it for a while, but it has folded many wu's. Temps were always 60 or below for everything. I had 4 or 5 cards running this way, never a problem with them.


----------



## hat (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I suppose I may as well give it a shot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2011)

Since the beginning of March, 3 of my 4 G92's have had NOTHING but the 494's.  Oddly, my 256MB 8800GT has done almost anything else during that time.  (I'm wondering if it has to do with it only having 256MB VRAM?)  Imagine my surprise and delight when I saw this today:







That's good for almost 2000 PPD more!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 22, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You're not getting 36K PPD on _your_ GPU's



I figured out what you meant by that....thank you!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Since the beginning of March, 3 of my 4 G92's have had NOTHING but the 494's.  Oddly, my 256MB 8800GT has done almost anything else during that time.  (I'm wondering if it has to do with it only having 256MB VRAM?)  Imagine my surprise and delight when I saw this today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110422/No494651.jpg
> 
> That's good for almost 2000 PPD more!



that's pretty good goin for a little old 8800GT


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2011)

I just saw my first non 494 pointers today as well.  All 6 of my cards normally get nothing but 494 pointers!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok guys, been out of folding for a while and I just switched over my x3440 to folding today. Started running smp's and I'm getting 481 points for 5 hours of runtime? Thats only a little over 2000 ppd. I used to get twice that with just my 8800gt's. I know the big adv units score high, but why so low for these?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Ok guys, been out of folding for a while and I just switched over my x3440 to folding today. Started running smp's and I'm getting 481 points for 5 hours of runtime? Thats only a little over 2000 ppd. I used to get twice that with just my 8800gt's. I know the big adv units score high, but why so low for these?



What speed are you running your cpu?  481 is before the bonus.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2011)

you need to complete 10 SMP WU's with passkey to be eligible for bonus points for fast completion..
if you've already done that then 481 points is just the base points excluding bonus points


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2011)

Darn,  if I'd started getting non 494 pointers earlier in the day,  I think I could of hit 50k.  As it is,  looks like about 44k for my total.  Still a record for me...  and I got my crazy folder badge back!
Edit:  I'm starting to understand you guys with the big folding farms,  my whole apt is like 20c hotter right now because of these cards!  Dam!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm still using tracker v2.  Running -advmethods on my GTX 275.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2011)

4x4n, also don't think that the V7 client shows the PPD with the bonus.  Maybe HFM.net?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 4x4n, also don't think that the V7 client shows the PPD with the bonus.  Maybe HFM.net?




your right with V7 not showing bonus points don't know about HFM didn't know whether it would work with V7 as the version I had couldn't make heads nor tails of the log


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2011)

Excellent!  I broke 45k!  Didn't think I'd do it today,  but just managed.....
Edit:  my 2nd record will be broken this week...  200k in one week.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2011)

If someone ever wants to make me an offer on a 460 or 470 or 2...  I'd be wide open to negotiations..  I really could use a 470 for my flight sim,  actually a 480,  but I'm broke.  If I could free up my 285s,  I could pump close to 50k a day.  Of course I have to build one more box,  but what the heck...


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 23, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> What speed are you running your cpu?  481 is before the bonus.



Running at 3.8


Athlonite said:


> you need to complete 10 SMP WU's with passkey to be eligible for bonus points for fast completion..
> if you've already done that then 481 points is just the base points excluding bonus points



Is there a bonus for just the regular smp's?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2011)

yes


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2011)

johnspack said:


> If someone ever wants to make me an offer on a 460 or 470 or 2...  I'd be wide open to negotiations..  I really could use a 470 for my flight sim,  actually a 480,  but I'm broke.  If I could free up my 285s,  I could pump close to 50k a day.  Of course I have to build one more box,  but what the heck...



Maybe we can work something out after the Chimp Challenge with something in this pic.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm on my 8th smp unit right now. Will I automatically get a bigadv unit or do I have to add a flag once I complete the 10th one?

Also, I have my GTS450 and 8800GT folding now. Should be a respectable ppd for the chimp challenge.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2011)

4x4n said:


> I'm on my 8th smp unit right now. Will I automatically get a bigadv unit or do I have to add a flag once I complete the 10th one?
> 
> Also, I have my GTS450 and 8800GT folding now. Should be a respectable ppd for the chimp challenge.



You have to add it.  Good job!

Just pause during your 10th unit and add it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 24, 2011)

Guy's,* KieX* was more than generous to create the sig pic that I am using. Please use it until after the CC so we can spread the word as quick as possible.

*http://i55.tinypic.com/inc1sp.jpg*


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2011)

ok


----------



## KieX (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2011)

You might also want to add start/finish times like I did in mine.


----------



## KieX (Apr 24, 2011)

hat said:


> You might also want to add start/finish times like I did in mine.



Good idea! Done!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 24, 2011)

hat said:


> ok



Don't forget to hyperlink to the CC thread. Thanks hat!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 24, 2011)

I lost power for about 3 hours starting just after noon. None of the traffic lights were working as far as I could see to the North but they were working to the South.

All my clients resumed when power was restored but as of right now I've lost my bonus points on one of my bigadv WUs. Another bigadv WU has about 11 hours left to complete and it's barely within the deadline time. Hopefully after they have run awhile they will be ok.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow,  had no idea how much heat these cards produced.  My apt is very warm right now.  I normally don't start using an air conditioner until July,  but I almost need it now!  Darn landlord charges me an extra $35 a month when I run it though...  wonder how long I can last without it.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 25, 2011)

Loosing a bigadv WU is my biggest fear w/ CPU Folding. Hopefully nothing like that happens during the CC.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 25, 2011)

Heading home for some last minute stability check of my two rigs for the CC. I left for this job in a hurry and had some issues (lost a 6900) after moving a rig the night before I left. Might have forgotten to add the little extra voltage in the OC tool. Anyways 2½ days from now we know if they are working OK. PS the rig were doing something useful for the crunching camp, most of the time it seems.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 27, 2011)

Well guys, I am afraid my days of participating in F@H are more or less over for the time being, as I really can't afford the 600 dollars a month in electricity any longer. It really sucks and I am not happy about it, but I estimate my bill will drop by at least 50 dollars a month, that's a sizable chunk of money.

Perhaps a I will be back, when California's politician pull their heads out and quit increasing my taxes on my utilities, and actually regulate the electricity companies properly (never going to happen!), so for now I will be finishing out this month and then I will be done for a sizable chunk of time.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2011)

Pack your shit up and MOVE to NZ fark $600/pm for power fark that sh!t my bill is $150 ~200 here that includes AC running in summer 

that's a good joke about the politicians [H] if they did the job hell would probably freeze over and grow daisies LOL

sad to hear your having to stop tho


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Pack your shit up and MOVE to NZ fark $600/pm for power fark that sh!t my bill is $150 ~200 here that includes AC running in summer
> 
> that's a good joke about the politicians [H] if they did the job hell would probably freeze over and grow daisies LOL
> 
> sad to hear your having to stop tho



Yeah that's 600 dollars a month, with sitting in the dark and never EVER turning on my AC or heat .. . . .


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2011)

that's an unholy amount for domestic power :S


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like I am going to be down a rig for a while.I noticed one machine was off from yesterday.....

I went to check it out and as soon as I opened the door, I could smell the smoke in the room :shadedshu  

Looks like my pump has died, hopefully that is all, and it didnt do any damage to the CPU before dying.

  I need this -bigadv rig running again, before the CC starts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck oily, keep us posted.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck oily!

@the team
The GTX470 came in this morning! I've got it installed and folding!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job mind!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job mind!!!



Thanks! And guess what came with my 470? another 2500K! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! And guess what came with my 470? another 2500K! hehehe


----------



## johnspack (Apr 29, 2011)

Had a huge issue with my isp,  my boxes were offline for many hours.  Bummer.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

Even with this my 8800GT climbs over 85c (the house fan cools it down further but I was hoping to eliminate it)







wat do?


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2011)

This has got to be some sort of sick joke... 65c with the stock cooling solution... stock fan, fan shroud on and everything. The house fan isn't even running. All I did is replace the stock paste with TX-2... but it ran hotter with MX-2 on before. Maybe it's the work unit? 783 pointer.

Ah... slowly creeping up to a fluctuation between 73c and 74c. That makes me feel a little bit better... even though it's a warmer temp, it seems right. I'm not sure I could handle a magical 10c drop in temps like that, especially with only the stock solution and no extreme measures taken.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2011)

My GTX470 and 9600gt failed to get any work from the server... I've tried different things to fix it.. checked my firewall... and stuff.. now i've reinstalled v7 and both cards have failed again... does v7 not like 4XX card and 9xxx cards together? 9600 is running x11 core and the 470 is running x15 core... any ideas guys?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I've taken out my 9600gt and it works fine with just the gtx470... Everything worked fine when i was using 2 different cards that were using core x11.. but when i mix x11 with x15 nothing works..

EDIT: This is on my i7 970 - X58 mb.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Well I've taken out my 9600gt and it works fine with just the gtx470... Everything worked fine when i was using 2 different cards that were using core x11.. but when i mix x11 with x15 nothing works..
> 
> EDIT: This is on my i7 970 - X58 mb.


Might I suggest that you place the 470 in another rig. That is if you are considering running the 970 for the CC (+60 kPPD on its own). You will lose on the CPU close to what you make on the GPU. You are not the only one that has problems running two different generation GPUs in the same same rig but it can be done. Leave the 9600gt on the shelve and add your 860 for -bigadv instead  60 + 32 + 12 kPPD will be fantastic


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Might I suggest that you place the 470 in another rig. That is if you are considering running the 970 for the CC (+60 kPPD on its own). You will lose on the CPU close to what you make on the GPU. You are not the only one that has problems running two different generation GPUs in the same same rig but it can be done. Leave the 9600gt on the shelve and add your 860 for -bigadv instead  60 + 32 + 12 kPPD will be fantastic



Thanks! I'll probably put my 970 and a 2500k @ 4.5Ghz with the 470, 285, 9600, but not the 860.

EDIT: I put the 9600gt in the 2500k!


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2011)

I read that running two radically different cards together can cause issues. Maybe the 470 and 9600 just aren't playing nice together?


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 30, 2011)

I was checking out my stats today to see about how much I've got for the CC when I noticed there were not many results for the last day and a half or so. Well, it turns out that I had a re-start for a windows update and when the client re-started all my config info was lost. WTF  I set it all back up and it seems fine now. I'm running the v7 client, anyone else ever have this? I'm wondering if the client just stops without quitting, like on a re-start, if it loses all the info.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2011)

hat said:


> I read that running two radically different cards together can cause issues. Maybe the 470 and 9600 just aren't playing nice together?



Yea man I had all kinds of problems... in F@h not in windows 7.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2011)

Well, I finally got time to pull my problem rig apart.I was right, the pump had completely quit on me 







But with a big _*THANKS!!*_ to Watercooling UK, for their first class service, I was able to get a new pump on Saturday.








So I am back up and running ....hopefully no more dramas before the CC


----------



## Athlonite (May 1, 2011)

jeezz that looks a bit cooked


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> jeezz that looks a bit cooked



Yeah, thankfully it didnt burn the whole PC, just a few scorch marks on bottom of case


----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys i've got my i7 970 switched over from wcg to folding to get ready for CC. I've got it setup for bigadv!


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys i've got my i7 970 switched over from wcg to folding to get ready for CC. I've got it setup for bigadv!



Appreciate the help bro!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Appreciate the help bro!



No problem bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

Wish I still had my i7 to help you guys out.


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2011)

*2685+6 collection server down*

I was going to make the switch to the CC username this morning when my 2685 had completed (my other rig will complete a 2686 in a few hours) but I can't upload it since the collection server is down. If I just start a new project under the ChimPowerUp name it will never upload and I lose 2*92 K (counting down). I give it five hours and take the loose. Damn, bad start.


Edit: Got one transmitted and got a 2684 in return. Hmmm, at least I'm producing for the CC.
2nd Edit: Got the other one shipped as well and got an identical WU (down to same run and all) on that rig. Will wait untill the 6900/6901 server sends again.
3rd edit: Finally got it sorted out - 124 k PPD towards to Chimp put.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I was going to make the switch to the CC username this morning when my 2685 had completed (my other rig will complete a 2686 in a few hours) but I can't upload it since the collection server is down. If I just start a new project under the ChimPowerUp name it will never upload and I lose 2*92 K (counting down). I give it five hours and take the loose. Damn, bad start.


I'm switching everything over tonight. Still gotta work out some stability issues with a problematic i7-870/2x GTX460 rig. I also had a Antec EA-650 PSU burn out yesterday. Been running it hard 24/7 for 3 years now. Replaced it with a spare EA-500D that will hopefully last thru the CC(drawing 430w continuous). I hope everyone is ready for tomorrow!


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

Switching everything tonight..........Should have an awesome turnout with the crunchers chipping in


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Switching everything tonight..........Should have an awesome turnout with the crunchers chipping in


I have had PM's from 4 new Folders this morning, mainly due to the TPU Frontpage news that btarunr posted for us. *We need to be prepared to assist new members with their clients*.


----------



## TeXBill (May 4, 2011)

I will switch all of my computers I have at work before I leave today.
I will switch my home computers out tonight also.


> We need to be prepared to assist new members with their clients.


Be glad to help out any of the newcomers we have.


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

All set up

BUCK you are the man


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

Bow said:


> All set up
> 
> BUCK you are the man



Congrats on the nice hardware you got there Bow! Looks like Bow should be throwing 15K ppd our way!!!


----------



## johnspack (May 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, both boxes are temp offline.  When they come back up, one will be with the chimp.....


----------



## johnspack (May 6, 2011)

Okay,  fine,  box #1 up and running for the chimp.   I'm leaving the other one to finish the gap,  then I may turn it over as well.


----------



## Bow (May 6, 2011)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  fine,  box #1 up and running for the chimp.   I'm leaving the other one to finish the gap,  then I may turn it over as well.


Thank you Pete!


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

It looks like one of my -bigadv will dump on my regular username , we will see tonight.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (May 6, 2011)

I updated to 7.1.24 and it worked fine for a few days then suddenly my computer freezes when it downloads a new WU.  However, it only freezes when I am AFK, and when I witness a new WU being downloaded it works fine.  Any suggestions?  if not then I am going to revert back to .21


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

does anyone have experience with the f@h monitor for android?


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I updated to 7.1.24 and it worked fine for a few days then suddenly my computer freezes when it downloads a new WU.  However, it only freezes when I am AFK, and when I witness a new WU being downloaded it works fine.  Any suggestions?  if not then I am going to revert back to .21



If it keeps freezing then revert back to what you know that works.

******************************************************

My server is off limits right now because it's too busy

Busy from doing this


----------



## TeXBill (May 6, 2011)

> does anyone have experience with the f@h monitor for android?


Yes what do you need??


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I updated to 7.1.24 and it worked fine for a few days then suddenly my computer freezes when it downloads a new WU.  However, it only freezes when I am AFK, and when I witness a new WU being downloaded it works fine.  Any suggestions?  if not then I am going to revert back to .21



are you using the cat 11.4 march 26th update driver as I had the same problems as you it's not the client it's the driver even just using AIDA64 to show openCL info would lock the PC while running F@H so I went back to the previous 11.4 update and all is good now


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

2600K up and running, 4.2Ghz ATM and will adjust once I verify that she is stable


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2011)

I need some help. I am trying to  get my two new folding rigs going for TPU. I have an Opty 180 and a Celeron E1500 based systems. The first is running Vista Business 32-bit, the latter is running Ubuntu 10.04LTS. I need to see if I have any MSDNAA Windows licenses left to switch the Linux box over to Windows (from what I gather, folding on GPUs on Linux is a bit of a hassle), so that will take a bit.

However, I am having issues with the Opteron 180 box. The CPU is overclocked at 2.8Ghz, but it is stable (and has been for months now), and I am not using the CPU client on it anyway. The 9600GSOs and the 8400GS are all at stock and they keep on killing the nvidia driver or simply locking up the system once I try to fold. It doesn't matter if I fold on one card, two cards or all three cards, and even the 8400GS alone kills the system. I've played games on this box, and I'd run stuff like Furmark on the GPUs to make sure nothing is faulty, so I don't think the problem is in the HW. 

Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> I need some help. I am trying to  get my two new folding rigs going for TPU. I have an Opty 180 and a Celeron E1500 based systems. The first is running Vista Business 32-bit, the latter is running Ubuntu 10.04LTS. I need to see if I have any MSDNAA Windows licenses left to switch the Linux box over to Windows (from what I gather, folding on GPUs on Linux is a bit of a hassle), so that will take a bit.
> 
> However, I am having issues with the Opteron 180 box. The CPU is overclocked at 2.8Ghz, but it is stable (and has been for months now), and I am not using the CPU client on it anyway. The 9600GSOs and the 8400GS are all at stock and they keep on killing the nvidia driver or simply locking up the system once I try to fold. It doesn't matter if I fold on one card, two cards or all three cards, and even the 8400GS alone kills the system. I've played games on this box, and I'd run stuff like Furmark on the GPUs to make sure nothing is faulty, so I don't think the problem is in the HW.
> 
> Any ideas?



Do you have your desktop extended to the second video card?  My next suggestion would be to pull the 8400GS and see if that fixes things.  I have a A8n-sli with 2 9600GSO's, BTW


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

Fold with the 9600GSO and don't bother with the 8400, the PPD is not worth the strain it puts on the CPU.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you have your desktop extended to the second video card?  My next suggestion would be to pull the 8400GS and see if that fixes things.  I have a A8n-sli with 2 9600GSO's, BTW



SLI is enabled, but there is only one monitor. Do I need to kill off SLI?



bogmali said:


> Fold with the 9600GSO and don't bother with the 8400, the PPD is not worth the strain it puts on the CPU.



Okay, I'll drop the 8400GS from the attempt. Thanks.

To make sure the CPU is up to snuff I Prime95'ed it for five hours. It passed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2011)

I believe that you have to turn off SLI


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I believe that you have to turn off SLI



Bingo. That did it. Thanks! Now I can chip in for the Chimp challenge.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 8, 2011)

on request of Kiex, for additional power, i have brought my trusty old pair of 8800gt to life, to help with the chimp challenge


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> on request of Kiex, for additional power, i have brought my trusty old pair of 8800gt to life, to help with the chimp challenge


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Had a rare case of client dying on me on one of my GTX460's. It's a standalone GPU3 console client. Not sure what that means but I'm switching out the exe file.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

CLIENT_DIED.  Now that says a lot!


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CLIENT_DIED.  Now that says a lot!



It did

Didn't have to think twice about restarting it since it is "dead"


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

Is it OK now? I hate to see a GPU die young. I still have my 460 waiting (in my office) to be RMA'ed with a blown voltage regulator.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

Some good news for -bigadv folks:


> P2684 was just given some much needed love this morning. P2684 now has a base points value of 12,790 which will hopefully make people much happier now. Thanks to Vijay for listening and working with several donors to understand the problem with this and other low producing units (see the P7200 announcement as well).


----------



## KieX (May 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

If they change the bonus factor I would be more happy. 4 k is only 1.5 k PPD increase for most and that is still 5 k PPD less then the rest of the WUs. But if it means less cherry picking I'm happy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2011)

513,876 points for the last update for ChimPowerUp!  I remember when that was a good day.


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2011)




----------



## isowizard12 (May 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 513,876 points for the last update for ChimPowerUp!  I remember when that was a good day.



it's going to get better


----------



## overclocker (May 10, 2011)

I am now folding my laptop for this challenge.


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Some good news for -bigadv folks:



Just did the calculation for my last 2684 - 110.000 points/55 k PPD. Still not as good as the rest (62 k PPD) but clearly an improvement.


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2011)

:d


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2011)

It looks like we are gaining on OCN and with Mydog I'm sure we will end second.

The 2684 loves me. Now I have two running.
I will be away from my rigs for the remaining of the CC but they have proven to be stable so I trust they will produce 2x110 + 2X92 k the next 4 days and 10 hours.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2011)

Guy's, tragedy has struck on my end. I have been out of town for 5 days and came home last night to find that my internet is down since Monday @ 6PM EST. I have 3-bigadv and 12 GPU's try to upload work to no avail. Should have internet back up tonight, but I have lost the bonus on the -bigadv. Sorry guys, I will try extra hard to make up any difference possible. 

You guy's have done an *absolutely phenomenal job* competing in the Chimp Challenge!
*
Go TPU!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, tragedy has struck on my end. I have been out of town for 5 days and came home last night to find that my internet is down since Monday @ 6PM EST. I have 3-bigadv and 12 GPU's try to upload work to no avail. Should have internet back up tonight, but I have lost the bonus on the -bigadv. Sorry guys, I will try extra hard to make up any difference possible.
> 
> You guy's have done an *absolutely phenomenal job* competing in the Chimp Challenge!
> *
> Go TPU!*



Vacation request for next year's CC?


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, tragedy has struck on my end. I have been out of town for 5 days and came home last night to find that my internet is down since Monday @ 6PM EST. I have 3-bigadv and 12 GPU's try to upload work to no avail. Should have internet back up tonight, but I have lost the bonus on the -bigadv. Sorry guys, I will try extra hard to make up any difference possible.
> 
> You guy's have done an *absolutely phenomenal job* competing in the Chimp Challenge!
> *
> Go TPU!*



All this time I thought you were responsible for our *absolutely phenomenal job* competing in the Chimp Challenge! 
But the good news is that now we know you have the firepower and 4 days to make a difference.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2011)

msgclb said:


> All this time I thought you were responsible for our *absolutely phenomenal job* competing in the Chimp Challenge!
> But the good news is that now we know you have the firepower and 4 days to make a difference.



S**t happens but as you pointed out now we got an extra +200 k PPD on top on our already outstanding output. Yes Buck, next time you take time off from your rig discuss it with the team


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Vacation request for next year's CC?




I'm down


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

Just a reminder.  If you want help with the chimp challenge you have to use the ChimPowerUp user name.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=2&t=50711


----------



## overclocker (May 12, 2011)

man I wonder if my laptop will take another 96 hours of this  temps are only at 68c but i have never ran anything like this for this long


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2011)

overclocker said:


> man I wonder if my laptop will take another 96 hours of this  temps are only at 68c but i have never ran anything like this for this long



Making sure the bottom of the laptop is raised of the surface its on will help lower its temps. I always put a deck of playing cards under the battery (at the back) to make sure the laptop could breathe.


----------



## overclocker (May 12, 2011)

yea I have a laptop cooler under there  would my 4650 1GB OC to 600core and 800 mem help much and if so how would I do that?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 12, 2011)

go People, go!as i have birthday today, i threw in the last bit of my useful resources, my even older 8800gts 320mb! We need to get at least the second place in the chimp challenge, its sooo close now!


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> go People, go!as i have birthday today, i threw in the last bit of my useful resources, my even older 8800gts 320mb! We need to get at least the second place in the chimp challenge, its sooo close now!



First and foremost VW, Happy Birthday man!!!

I think the team will get at least the second place!


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2011)

They're out of -bigadv WUs (at least for me). Anyone else?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> go People, go!as i have birthday today, i threw in the last bit of my useful resources, my even older 8800gts 320mb! We need to get at least the second place in the chimp challenge, its sooo close now!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## msgclb (May 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> They're out of -bigadv WUs (at least for me). Anyone else?



I hope Stanford is not being selective in who they are giving them out to!

I had one more rig that could finish another -bigadv WU before the end of the CC but unfortunately during the last 12 hours that rig crashed twice taking it out of time. I'll be switching over to SMP A3 when my bigadv rigs finish there current WUs.

I'll have two in about 15 hours and two in about 25 hours.


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I hope Stanford is not being selective in who they are giving them out to!



I certainly hope not

Switched my 2600K to A3 since it can't get any -bigadv ones


----------



## oily_17 (May 12, 2011)

I have picked up a couple P268x WU's today, seem to have run out of P690x though


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

Wow,  all six of my cards are stuck on 494 pointers.  My 2 285s are churning out a lousy 17k... arrrg.  I hope they throw us a few 353s at the end just for fun!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  all six of my cards are stuck on 494 pointers.  My 2 285s are churning out a lousy 17k... arrrg.  I hope they throw us a few 353s at the end just for fun!



Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2011)

Okay. After the CC is done and temps in my apartment are back to normal, I am now officially joining the TPU F@H team as "Yukikaze007". Both folders up and folding on 3x9600GSO and 1x9600GT.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Okay. After the CC is done and temps in my apartment are back to normal, I am now officially joining the TPU F@H team as "Yukikaze007". Both folders up and folding on 3x9600GSO and 1x9600GT.



This is exactly why the CC was started.  To get people aware of folding.  Thank you for joining the team!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2011)

View attachment 42196


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42196&stc=1&d=1305531826



I can' see it anymore.  HWC has a similar smile.  They got tired of badatcards posting WTF after all his folding posts.(way to fold)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

Guys, letting you'll know before it goes up for sale.

Selling my 5870.  PM me if interested.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2011)

We still have people Folding under ChimPowerUP AND ChimpPowerUp.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2011)

Hertz?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Hertz?



Not me this this time.  Just to make sure I'm still running smp with everthing I had during the CC.

I guessed that I would get 137k with everthing that I had running, and I got 140k yesterday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Hertz?



You're just full of yourself since that comment you made yesterday, aren't you?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You're just full of yourself since that comment you made yesterday, aren't you?



Was it from this page?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145874


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Was it from this page?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145874



yep


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2011)

21st spot here I come!  Now how do I pass that Chimp.......


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

Is the i7 2600K the best folding CPU at the moment (aside of a 990X or some Xeon monster)? I might be investing in another rig to allow myself a small 4 machine Hadoop cluster at home for university stuff and I'll probably fold on it when it isn't doing anything important.


----------



## hat (May 19, 2011)

Yep, 2600k is pretty good. Seems pretty cost efficient too when you consider the price of the 6 cores or those ridiculous xeons.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

hat said:


> Yep, 2600k is pretty good. Seems pretty cost efficient too when you consider the price of the 6 cores or those ridiculous xeons.



Cool. I can get a 2600K for very cheap via work. I need to check what other options I have and I'll check back here if I got any more questions coming up.


----------



## hat (May 19, 2011)

It's good enough to get -bigadv done. I'm not sure if it has to be overclocked, or how far... but I've seen screenshots of 40k ppd with it.

edit: look at this thread

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143862


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

hat said:


> It's good enough to get -bigadv done. I'm not sure if it has to be overclocked, or how far... but I've seen screenshots of 40k ppd with it.



40k ppd is about three times my current production. lol.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Cool. I can get a 2600K for very cheap via work. I need to check what other options I have and I'll check back here if I got any more questions coming up.



I love my 2600k. They are so easy to OC.


----------



## hat (May 19, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> 40k ppd is about three times my current production. lol.



It's a little over twice mine... pretty impressive how an overclocked 2600k is more than twice as powerful as an 8800GT, 8800GTS, 9600GSO and GTX260 put together.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

hat said:


> It's a little over twice mine... pretty impressive how an overclocked 2600k is more than twice as powerful as an 8800GT, 8800GTS, 9600GSO and GTX260 put together.



Yeah, and it is also something like 1/5th of the power consumption, too.

Are there any relatively cheap P67/Z68 motherboards with three full length PCIe slots (x8/x8/x4 obviously), USB3 and some half-decent OC ability?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Yeah, and it is also something like 1/5th of the power consumption, too.
> 
> Are there any relatively cheap P67/Z68 motherboards with three full length PCIe slots (x8/x8/x4 obviously), USB3 and some half-decent OC ability?



ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...

I own one and have another one on the way.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...
> 
> I own one and have another one on the way.



Other than that one? I've seen three of these boards with faulty USB3 controllers.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Other than that one? I've seen three of these boards with faulty USB3 controllers.



Two slot GPUs or single?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Two slot GPUs or single?



Two dual, one single.


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2011)

Hmmm,  wonder how long I stay in 21st...  MetalTom is coming.....
Bee warned Bumble...  I may crank up the big boys to jump another spot...!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Hmmm,  wonder how long I stay in 21st...  MetalTom is coming.....
> Bee warned Bumble...  I may crank up the big boys to jump another spot...!



Yeah, I'm already mourning the fact that this may be my last stint in the 20's.
BTW, for Chimp, I had: 2x 9600GSO's, 8800GT, 8800GTS/512, GTX460, HD4830, i5-650 @4.2, PII 805 which resulted in 35K with the 494 WU's and around 39K without the 494's, and the house was warm.

Edit:



Yukikaze said:


> Cool. I can get a 2600K for very cheap via work.



Forgot that you had that option.  How much for a 970?  You can get 60K+ with one of those.


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2011)

Yeah,  with all my cards I can do 50k,  but the heat is incredible!  I had no idea.....


----------



## El Fiendo (May 19, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We still have people Folding under *ChimPowerUP* AND ChimpPowerUp.





I'll, uh, just go change that.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> I'll, uh, just go change that.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Forgot that you had that option.  How much for a 970?  You can get 60K+ with one of those.



Here's the pricing I get:
i5 2500K -> 106$
i7 2600K -> 159$. 
i7 970 -> 289$.

The 970 is just too expensive, especially when the cost of an X58 motherboard is taken into account. The 2500K looks very enticing at that price point. Is the price premium of the 2600K worth it?


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2011)

Hmm,  v7 client is much better under win7 x64,  I don't get the slide show I did before.  Nice!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's the pricing I get:
> i5 2500K -> 106$
> i7 2600K -> 159$.
> i7 970 -> 289$.
> ...



The 2500K does not have Hyper Threading.  You would not be able to do bigadv with it.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 2500K does not have Hyper Threading.  You would not be able to do bigadv with it.



I ordered a 2600K. For a 55$ difference, might as well get the best I can. I actually had concocted a plan to put the new SB based system in place of my 975 and use the 975 in the Hadoop cluster and for folding. That one is hyper-threaded anyway, so for the folding the purchase wouldn't really matter, but I got the 2600K anyway. I do wonder how high it can go under water in my second rig. hee hee.


----------



## TeXBill (May 19, 2011)

> I do wonder how high it can go under water in my second rig. hee hee


My 2600K under water and folding is OC to 4.6GHZ 1.325V 24/7 temps stay around 54C/56C 24/7.


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's the pricing I get:
> i5 2500K -> 106$
> i7 2600K -> 159$.
> i7 970 -> 289$.
> ...



i7 970 for $289 - holy cow!!!

I wish I could have paid that for the two I have.


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2011)

Wow,  can you guys down there find cheap prices...  $105 for a 2500k?  ncix wants $239 jeez.  At your prices I actually could afford a sandy bridge system.  What's a mobo in the states,  like $100 more?  Heck,  at those prices I'd go for the 2600k,  why not....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2011)

finally got my living room decorated so my main rigs now on 24/7 with smpx2 5870 and gt240 finally harmoniously folding using adjusted configs and fah gpu tracker 2 plus got an old pentium dual on 24/7 in my bedroom, im only doing about 8k ppd but not upped to advmethods yet on smp clients (8 smp to go) and my pcs done 36 hrs uptime so far no probs

i have noticed the 5870 isnt using the x16 cores so ive changed the config to hopefully sort it but i do have a question about something i was planning on trying should the config not workout, could i install the v7 client then move its files inc v7 client into gpu tracker v2s folder replaceing its orig files and hence have it running  v7 clients?


----------



## oily_17 (May 20, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ......could i install the v7 client then move its files inc v7 client into gpu tracker v2s folder replaceing its orig files and hence have it running  v7 clients?



No, the v7 client does not work with GPU Tracker V2.You can get all the info about it here -

http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/t235-plans-for-the-tracker-related-to-v7


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> finally got my living room decorated so my main rigs now on 24/7 with smpx2 5870 and gt240 finally harmoniously folding using adjusted configs and fah gpu tracker 2 plus got an old pentium dual on 24/7 in my bedroom, im only doing about 8k ppd but not upped to advmethods yet on smp clients (8 smp to go) and my pcs done 36 hrs uptime so far no probs
> 
> i have noticed the 5870 isnt using the x16 cores so ive changed the config to hopefully sort it but i do have a question about something i was planning on trying should the config not workout, could i install the v7 client then move its files inc v7 client into gpu tracker v2s folder replaceing its orig files and hence have it running  v7 clients?



1.) Thanks for your efforts.
2.) You MUST use Client V7 to get the FAHcore_16 WU's that will give you ~6000PPD (each) from the HD5870's. 
3.)Advmethods for SMP?  Do you mean bigadv?  You won't be able to do that without >=8 threads at 3.6GHz.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 1.) Thanks for your efforts.
> 2.) You MUST use Client V7 to get the FAHcore_16 WU's that will give you ~6000PPD (each) from the HD5870's.
> 3.)Advmethods for SMP? Do you mean bigadv? You won't be able to do that without >=8 threads at 3.6GHz.



1 np im inspired by loss
2 i thought as much which is why i asked about copying the v7 client into gpu trackers folder, the config as you prob expect didnt work so i have copied the v7 client into gpu trackers folder and deleted the old client changed the config again and am awaiting it finishing a unit to hopefully pickup an x16 core ,do you think this will work?
3 oh both pcs are only running 2cores on smp clients so is their anything to be done to optimise their output, they have to be in pairs too, dont they as i could prob put a third core to use on my main rig 

thanks for the advice


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> No, the v7 client does not work with GPU Tracker V2.You can get all the info about it here -



just seen this thanks, i may have to re-sort this rig for folding then as i copied and pasted v7 into tracker , does seem to be working at min? sorry for dp


----------



## johnspack (May 21, 2011)

Wow,  big lesson for me.  Folding clients should run XP64.  Gaming boxes should run Win7 x64.  Period.  I've actually had lockups under win7 with folding.  But I can run any game at max settings for as long as I want.  Weird.


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

This afternoon I've been having a problem with my GPU3 WUs no being able to send results to the server.







My GPUs use Tracker V2. When my GPU3 WUs reach 100% I continually get the message at the bottom of the above image.

Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2011)

I had to restart to get my 1 to send.


----------



## theonedub (May 21, 2011)

I had one GPU3 WU hang on upload today, nothing major though. Healthy supply of 9XX WUs though which is nice as its starting to warm up


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

I've restarted several of my 100% complete WUs and I get an Autosend completed message when the new WU starts. 
It's possible that the previous completed results are being sent although this problem returns when the WU completes.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

msgclb said:


> This afternoon I've been having a problem with my GPU3 WUs no being able to send results to the server.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110520/FAH-2011-05-20-HFM-GPU3.jpg
> 
> ...



45 seconds to download this page.  My rigs have been uploading since I got home at 7pm.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

This is a double post.

I checked all my gpu3 wu's, all hung at 100%.  Shut the rigs down and restarted one and the looping uploads stopped and I got got two new wu's.:shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2011)

All the 925 and 912 pointers are back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> All the 925 and 912 pointers are back



Great.  Just when I'm shutting down for the summer.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> All the 925 and 912 pointers are back



Five 912's and one 925 here.  My anger has turned to .


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

I still can't uplaod my results.


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

So am I.

Anybody using FAHClient V7 having upload problems with GPU3 WUs?


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2011)

msgclb said:


> So am I.
> 
> Anybody using FAHClient V7 having upload problems with GPU3 WUs?



I'm old school m8 (console) and no issues here. Sorry to hear about you guy's issues


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I'm old school m8 (console) and no issues here. Sorry to hear about you guy's issues



I'm running console and I finished one project today, and I don't see it on the stats.  What PPD are you getting on the 9xx WU's with those GTX560 Ti's?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

Tracker V2 here.


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm running console and I finished one project today, and I don't see it on the stats.  What PPD are you getting on the 9xx WU's with those GTX560 Ti's?



My GTX 560 Ti at stock is running a 925 @ 16,650 PPD. In about 20 min this GPU3 could find itself going back to old school.

I can now confirm you did upload a 912 WU!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2011)

I'll have a GTX 295 on hand in the morning...what can I expect out of it?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

I just pulled this from emachine log.

[09:16:39] GPU 0 completed a WU successfully
[09:16:39] Deleted WU on GPU0
[09:16:39] Starting GPU 0
[09:16:39] Started new WU on GPU0
[12:20:26] GPU 0 completed a WU successfully
[12:20:26] Deleted WU on GPU0
[12:20:26] Starting GPU 0
[12:20:26] Started new WU on GPU0
[21:17:23] Error stopping GPU0 safely, code=127
[21:17:23] Stopped GPU 0
[21:35:37] --------------------------------------------------
[21:35:37] FAH GPU Tracker v3.52 Startup
[21:35:37] --------------------------------------------------
[21:35:37] Detected OS: Windows Vista
[21:35:38] Detected CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor LE-1640
[21:35:39] 1 Cores, 1 Threads, 2,700 MHz
[21:35:50] Starting GPU 0
[21:35:50] Resumed existing WU on GPU0
[00:10:10] GPU 0 completed a WU successfully
[00:10:10] Deleted WU on GPU0
[00:10:10] Starting GPU 0
[00:10:10] Started new WU on GPU0

This rig was stuck 100%


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I can now confirm you did upload a 912 WU!!!



That WU was started over 12 hours ago on my GTX460!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I'll have a GTX 295 on hand in the morning...what can I expect out of it?



17k @ stock.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I'll have a GTX 295 on hand in the morning...what can I expect out of it?


About 8K per core.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2011)

Great! It has a water block on it so I should be able to crank it up. 

Working on a 2600K atm...it was my 5.7GHz cpu at one time. I had thought it to be injured, but it may turn out to be some defective mb's. Loading an OS right now with it on a Biostar TP67B+...wish me luck!


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

I'm now uploading GPU3 WUs on the rigs that were giving me problems.

These 912/925 WUs run like there's a dog biting at their heels.


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2011)

Anyone having problems picking up -bigadv? My rigs seems to have tried for days now. I will be back to them in 6 hours time. I just can't leave them for more then a day before they start acting up. A restart might help. 

Nice stone Tex.


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2011)

I had problems this morning with one of my rigs running -bigadv with FAH GPU Tracker V2. A windows message stated that "FAH had encountered an error and needed to close". So I closed the app and restarted the computer. Restarted the app and started the cpu. Waited for several hours and the log kept telling me that "Attempt to get work failed". It kept trying and I was at a loss so I deleted the app and Appdata and restarted. Took several times according to the log, but I did finally end up with a 2686 wu (first time I have seen that particular -bigadv).
My other rig has been working steady on a -bigadv since last night with no problems. I am not sure what happened/


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Great! It has a water block on it so I should be able to crank it up.
> 
> Working on a 2600K atm...it was my 5.7GHz cpu at one time. I had thought it to be injured, but it may turn out to be some defective mb's. Loading an OS right now with it on a Biostar TP67B+...wish me luck!



BIOSTAR TP67B+ LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3...

Good luck.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I had problems this morning with one of my rigs running -bigadv with FAH GPU Tracker V2. A windows message stated that "FAH had encountered an error and needed to close". So I closed the app and restarted the computer. Restarted the app and started the cpu. Waited for several hours and the log kept telling me that "Attempt to get work failed". It kept trying and I was at a loss so I deleted the app and Appdata and restarted. Took several times according to the log, but I did finally end up with a 2686 wu (first time I have seen that particular -bigadv).
> My other rig has been working steady on a -bigadv since last night with no problems. I am not sure what happened/



I have my fingers crossed for the next update. I'm in the same boat with you.


----------



## oily_17 (May 21, 2011)

I have GPU Tracker running on 4 rigs here and all seems fine at the moment.

GPU3 clients have finished and uploaded a couple of 925 pointers OK, and my -bigadv seem to be running along fine.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I have GPU Tracker running on 4 rigs here and all seems fine at the moment.
> 
> GPU3 clients have finished and uploaded a couple of 925 pointers OK, and my -bigadv seem to be running along fine.



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=473040

That was a big old dump.  Still missing some of my points, maybe they splashed out.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2011)

Good news - The 2600K appears to be ok so far...running -bigadv's on all rigs atm.  Jumping back and forth between crunching and folding. When I get this set-up finalized I will make a determination as to what does what. Two GTX 295's to be added to the mix shortly.


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2011)

That's good news man!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Good news - The 2600K appears to be ok so far...running -bigadv's on all rigs atm.



Are you running the 2600k at stock settings?

Not trying to trick you into anything.  Just asking.

Good night.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2011)

It's just cruising at 4GHz atm...when I get all these where I want them I will put a proper cooler on and crank it up.


----------



## oily_17 (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> It's just cruising at 4GHz atm...when I get all these where I want them I will put a proper cooler on and crank it up.



Good luck, hope it works OK for you


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2011)

97 and 76%. The last is from a restart, the other just had a real long download time


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 21, 2011)

ive come to find v7 wont pass my 5870 any x16 work at min anyone else have this issue or is it just me?

it has incidentally sparked the right idea in me now though in that ive gpu tracker using it on x11, so its at least doing something im gona keep a few folding options on this rig and flip between them as req seems best bet on awkward hybrid folding rigs.


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2011)

GTX580 (stock clocks):

912= Low18K
925= High 17K 

GTX560ti (mild OC):

925 = high 16K
912 = low 17k


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Good news - The 2600K appears to be ok so far...running -bigadv's on all rigs atm.  Jumping back and forth between crunching and folding. When I get this set-up finalized I will make a determination as to what does what. Two GTX 295's to be added to the mix shortly.



There is no doubt that your hex is better of doing -bigadv. In crunching it scales 6:4 to your quads but in folding its about 8:4.


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> GTX580 (stock clocks):
> 
> 912= Low18K
> 925= High 17K
> ...



The 560ti is good bang for the bucks on the fast WUs, but we are not blessed with that many.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> The 560ti is good bang for the bucks on the fast WUs, but we are not blessed with that many.



I asked for the numbers out of curiosity, because I had not heard which is most likely because there have not been very many 9xx WU's since the 560 came out.  Just wanted to know if it scales like the 460, and it appears that it does.

Edit: I still have a WU that's having problems uploading.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2011)

Problem with the GTX 295 - Will not boot the Classified/980X...no monitor out. 

EDIT:  Finally got it going.


----------



## TeXBill (May 22, 2011)

Have to shut down 3 of 6 folding rigs for a couple of months. 
The only ones I will leave running are @ work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 23, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Have to shut down 3 of 6 folding rigs for a couple of months.
> The only ones I will leave running are @ work.


Would this be heat related?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2011)

My "stuck" WU finally uploaded.  2 days after it was done.


----------



## Feänor (May 23, 2011)

Totally agree with Tex and Buck. I will have to slowly downclock my 950 and gtx 460s in the next four months:shadedshu. In july heat will cost probably one gpu client. Summer is one major slap in the ppd face.

At least we now have some 9xx...


----------



## TeXBill (May 23, 2011)

> Would this be heat related?


Nope this would be moving into a new house related..
I should be back to full strength in a couple of months.
Thinking about upgrading some machines @ the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 23, 2011)

Good news, bad news...the water leak on the 980X rig did not take out the Classified mb after all. Seems it took out the cpu instead. Oh well, rma downtime hehe. Meanwhile I have another 2600K inbound to take up the slack.


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2011)

The mb would have been cheaper


----------



## hertz9753 (May 23, 2011)

Rick, has your RMA been approved.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2011)

Hey El Fiendo, here you go: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146152


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> The mb would have been cheaper



Not really...the rma will only cost me shipping and down time.



hertz9753 said:


> Rick, has your RMA been approved.



I have yet to even begin the process. I will get on it sometime this week.


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2011)

That sounds even better.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 23, 2011)

I had to take my farm down because it was cooking me alive over here. I literally woke up dehydrated this morning because of the four GPUs going full tilt all night long. Weather is starting to get to the typical desert point. I need to see how I can rearrange things so I can continue to fold.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 23, 2011)

^ I agree Yukikaze...it does get rather toasty at times. I may revise my set-up eventually myself because of this during the summer months.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 23, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> ^ I agree Yukikaze...it does get rather toasty at times. I may revise my set-up eventually myself because of this during the summer months.



It is only going to get worse weather wise, and my studio flat is going to have six computers in it next for my home-made Hadoop cluster. Gonna be toasty like heck.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 23, 2011)

^ Btw, BO does not speak for all of us here.


----------



## mstenholm (May 23, 2011)

Half an hour before I had to leave for the airport my wife came to me and said that my rig in the guest room (WC'ed one) made some strange sounds (I think it was air being pumped, not water). I didn't dare risking a leak making a rush job so it will be down for 10 days untill I will be back.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2011)

Can I build a folding rig with these parts?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 24, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Can I build a folding rig with these parts?



Absofreakinlutely!


----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Can I build a folding rig with these parts?



Nope, no way in he'll so pass that chit to me mang


----------



## oily_17 (May 24, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Can I build a folding rig with these parts?



If not...see if you can make a washing machine 


Nice little pile of hardware you got there, Hertz 

You are determined to make me buy more parts,  just to stay ahead of you.


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Can I build a folding rig with these parts?



No the only thing you'll be able to do with that lot is maybe play a few old DOS games best you just stick it in a box and ship it to me you really don't want all that old stuff lying round making a mess


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Half an hour before I had to leave for the airport my wife came to me and said that my rig in the guest room (WC'ed one) made some strange sounds (I think it was air being pumped, not water). I didn't dare risking a leak making a rush job so it will be down for 10 days untill I will be back.



Better safe than sorry bud 10 days down time vs cooked bits I know which one I'd be choosing to do


----------



## johnspack (May 24, 2011)

One box is down until tomorrow.  I need it's space on my bench to build and test a client's computer overnight.  In case anyone is wondering why my ppd dropped....
Edit:  not that it matters all that much heheh!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2011)

Fits has some nice WC parts up for sale.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2294291#post2294291


----------



## El Fiendo (May 25, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey El Fiendo, here you go: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146152



Thanks, but there's a lot of extra stuff I probably wouldn't need and shipping would likely kill me. The extra water cooling blocks would save me some hassle and allow me to sell off mine. The RAM would be nice but I'm not even certain if I'm keeping my current i7 systems running so I could salvage the RAM from them pretty easily. 

However, what do you guys think of this? I'm going to need to find 1400 dollars lying around.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Thanks, but there's a lot of extra stuff I probably wouldn't need, and shipping would likely kill me.
> 
> However, what do you guys think of this? I'm going to need to find 1400 some dollars lying around.



Go for it.  Nice that it's "plug-n-play"


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Almost ready to get my 2nd box back up.  Discovered something with my client's new build..  lockable sata connectors!  I had no idea,  how long have these little beauties been around?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Almost ready to get my 2nd box back up.  Discovered something with my client's new build..  lockable sata connectors!  I had no idea,  how long have these little beauties been around?



About forever? 

Seriously, though, I've no exact idea, but a few years at least.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Dam,  just seen them for the first time today.  Going to replace my 5 satas with them now.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Dam,  just seen them for the first time today.  Going to replace my 5 satas with them now.....



Do you know about left and right handed ones?


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Heheh,  yep I know about that one.  When I was 19,  I got sent around the plywood mill to look for the left-handed wrench...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Heheh,  yep I know about that one.  When I was 19,  I got sent around the plywood mill to look for the left-handed wrench...



I'm not kidding.  It describes the direction the SATA wire goes from the connection.  Therefore there are three directions: straight, up and down (or left and right).


----------



## hertz9753 (May 26, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm not kidding.  It describes the direction the SATA wire goes from the connection.  Therefore there are three directions: straight, up and down (or left and right).



90 degree angle?


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Fortunately,  these are keyed.  Only go in one way!  Even a dummy like me can figure it out....
just never actually got to see these metal clip locked ones.  Don't forget,  I live in never never land,  where the fairys fly,  and the woods are bejeweled....  aka small town western Canada.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 26, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Fortunately,  these are keyed.  Only go in one way!  Even a dummy like me can figure it out....
> just never actually got to see these metal clip locked ones.  Don't forget,  I live in never never land,  where the fairys fly,  and the woods are bejeweled....  aka small town western Canada.



It looks like this.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Those still appear to go into the ports one way only....  silly,  here I am back in the mill at 19....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 26, 2011)

(I should not have called them left/ right handed.  Better term seems to be left/right _angled_.)

Right, the connection is keyed, so it can only go in one way.  So in hertz's picture above, the key on the right angled end can be on either end.  Think about an optical drive in a tower case.  You can plug in a straight connector, one that angles down, and one that angles up.  Maybe this link will help: http://www.pchcables.com/1me4leantori.html  I think I used a shorter one of those on my system so that the cable from the optical drive angled down toward the SATA header on the motherboard and then I needed a low profile angled connection to fit under a video card that was the opposite orientation from the connection to the optical drive.  Fortunately for me, PCH cables is less than 10 miles away.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2011)

Yeah,  despite the fact I just discovered locking sata connectors,  I do have quite an array.  I guess the difference is in the angled ones,  where they go on rightside up,  or upside down.  Guess that's the left and right referred to....


----------



## Athlonite (May 26, 2011)

These are what I use 






the latches help stop thermal creep


----------



## johnspack (May 27, 2011)

Yeah,  the new ones I have look very similar.  And to add to that...  I'm going to take 20th spot tonight sometime!  Haven't been there in a while!  Sorry Bumble....
Edit: oops,  jumped the gun.  Still hoping I scared you,  so you pump it up again!


----------



## johnspack (May 29, 2011)

Wow,  HammerON just pumped out 3/4mil in one week! In his first week?  Daaaam!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

He's got a few i7's at work only right, or some cards as well?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> He's got a few i7's at work only right, or some cards as well?



Looks like more than a few i7's.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=512546


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  HammerON just pumped out 3/4mil in one week! In his first week?  Daaaam!





Chicken Patty said:


> He's got a few i7's at work only right, or some cards as well?





hertz9753 said:


> Looks like more than a few i7's.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=512546



Thanks guys!
No gpu's. Just two i7 970's running -bigadv and an i7 920 running smp (only 2GB of ram).


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2011)

Darn,  1 step forward,  2 steps back...  My local shaw provider decided to up our upload speed,  was getting about .96Mb/s before,  now 2.39Mb/s!  But now it looks like the possibly 30yr old cable system in my building is crapping out.  Latency,  which I've had serious problems before,  is now really bad.  I guess 25Mb/2.4Mb speeds are a bit much for deteriorating,  oxidating old cables.  If I need a stable enough connection for say game servers,  or even logmein,  I have to remove my router and go straight to the modem from my main computer.  I've had to do this before,  and on several other routers.  The pain in the butt is,  I have to disconnect my folding boxes.  Hopefully shaw can increase the signal or whatever to counter the issues,  until then my ppd may suffer a bit,  sorry.


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2011)

the problems not shores but yours you'll need to get onto the building manager or owner and see they will put it new cables 
as to the other problem with the router I thought most all ADSL modems these days are modem/routers if so then why use a second router just do what I do use an 8port 10/100/1000 switch and let the modem do the routing


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2011)

Yeah,  I know it will be a fight between the owner and shaw,  and neither of them want to spend the money.  


Sucks,  fast,  but wish it was stable!


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2011)

thats better than I get but then I have to go all the ways across the Pacific ocean lol


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2011)

But the latency is killing my server connections..  so not so good.  If I take everything out of my line and go straight to my modem from my main computer,  things work okay.  As soon as I add anything in like a router,  I start getting dropped.  And yes,  I know about port forwarding ect,  I'm running Tomato,  and know how to use it.  Plus,  I have tried other routers,  same result.  It just got worse when my up speed just almost tripled today,  now it's a real pain.
Edit: bothers me even more considering my ping,  don't really understand that.  I think I'm getting huge signal loss in my building.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2011)

Here's mine.  Don't hate me.


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2011)

Heheh Hertz!   Well,  I still can't get stable,  but remembered my account gives me 2 ips.  Apparently shaw doesn't just give you those!  You have to phone and ask for the 2nd one now,  and then they will figure out a way to charge you more.  Even though the contract I have states TWO ips.  This is going to be a fight......


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2011)

Running this card through its inaugural F@H WU


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2011)

Nice little card!  Wish I could afford 4,  or even 1 of them.....


----------



## msgclb (May 30, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Here's mine.  Don't hate me.



You dog!  How do you get that image?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2011)

msgclb said:


> You dog!  How do you get that image?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110530/FAH-2011-05-29-Speetest-1.jpg



Yes the dog is mine.  Her name is Molly.  Snipping tool for Speed Test and this for Molly.

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2011)

msgclb said:


> You dog!  How do you get that image?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110530/FAH-2011-05-29-Speetest-1.jpg



Where did you get your oversized one


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2011)

What is that quote buck has?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2168360&postcount=13351


----------



## msgclb (May 30, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Where did you get your oversized one



I got to cute and got misunderstood!



hertz9753 said:


> Here's mine. Don't hate me.





msgclb said:


> You dog! How do you get that image?



Although I was complementing Molly (I didn't know her name), I wanted to know how you all got those Speedtest images like yours above.

For the record, hertz that is a snazzy app.


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2011)

when you complete a test it'll ask you if you want to share your result 

at the top of the test you'll see the result directly below that you'll see the close button and just below that you'll see a text box with 2 tabs on it tab 1 says URL and tab 2 says Forum click on that one click the copy button 

now to add it to here click the little earth+chain link just after the text color button and paste the url you copied from speedtest.net click ok and post reply it'll show up as the same as what I have in my post 

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2011)

johnspack said:


> But the latency is killing my server connections..  so not so good.  If I take everything out of my line and go straight to my modem from my main computer,  things work okay.  As soon as I add anything in like a router,  I start getting dropped.  And yes,  I know about port forwarding ect,  I'm running Tomato,  and know how to use it.  Plus,  I have tried other routers,  same result.  It just got worse when my up speed just almost tripled today,  now it's a real pain.
> Edit: bothers me even more considering my ping,  don't really understand that.  I think I'm getting huge signal loss in my building.



If you were getting HUGE signal loss you wouldn't be getting the sync speeds you are... can you do an tracert to one of the F@H servers and post up the results


----------



## msgclb (May 30, 2011)

I believe that my cable modem has a problem or Cox does.
Occasionally the Online light will start flashing usually for less than a minute.

The manual says when the light is off then my internet connection has failed but when it is flashing then the modem is scanning for configuration parameters.

I know Cox and probably all ISPs are upgrading to IPv6 and my modem is an old IPv4. That in itself shouldn't be a problem but sooner or later I'm betting I'll have to get a new modem.

Many years ago when I signed up with Cox I had a choice of renting or buying the cable modem and I choose to buy it.


----------



## TeXBill (May 30, 2011)

How well do the 6 core i7's fold (big -adv, smp)?  (PPD)
Any better than my i7 960 does now @ (4.2GHZ)?


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> How well do the 6 core i7's fold (big -adv, smp)?  (PPD)
> Any better than my i7 960 does now @ (4.2GHZ)?



Around 62 k PPD (1.5 day/unit) @ 4.1 GHz for -bigadv.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2011)

ive some advice for anyone trying to use hybrid ati + nv in the same system ,its not worth the grief
if i fold on cpu + 5870 it ocasionally uses the 240 as the 5870 but is much slower, i didnt notice the last 24 hrs the git, 240's goin in a second dual core il be putting to task later, i know its not much but its a start and may do reasonable ppd ish


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 1, 2011)

Look what was on the porch when I got home today. 
That will be 2/i7 2600K's and 1/2500K folding for TPU, from me.
Retiring the AMD 1090T from folding.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Look what was on the porch when I got home today.




Nice.

I switched to smp on one of my i7's about a half hour ago.  I could't get a -bigadv wu for over an hour.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 1, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Look what was on the porch when I got home today.
> That will be 2/i7 2600K's and 1/2500K folding for TPU, from me.


Very nice Bill!(run's and checks front door for similar packages). Apparently all the generous souls live in Texas!


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 1, 2011)

actually it came from TN.


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 1, 2011)

Got some more painting on the new house (about another week) and then give us about 7 or 8 days to move in.
I will then have everything up and running (folding) again.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I switched to smp on one of my i7's about a half hour ago.  I could't get a -bigadv wu for over an hour.



There is currently a shortage of -bigadv WUs so if you're not getting anything switch to -advmethods until they've sorted out the issues. 

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18763#p187621


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2011)

Did anyone notice a larger than expected last update?  I wasn't even Folding and I got 2,646 for 66 confused:)WU's and I wasn't even Folding.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2011)

bogmali said:


> There is currently a shortage of -bigadv WUs so if you're not getting anything switch to -advmethods until they've sorted out the issues.
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18763#p187621



I have been waiting all day for a -bigadv, even re-installed app. This explains the problem. Thanks Bog.

Edit: I was just about to switch to -advmethods when I saw it just started a 6901 WU


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did anyone notice a larger than expected last update?  I wasn't even Folding and I got 2,646 for 66 confused:)WU's and I wasn't even Folding.



Yes I had 189 wu's for 13k

Texbill came out the best.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=483453


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Yes I had 189 wu's for 13k
> 
> Texbill game out the best.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=483453



Standford Server's Math Co-Processor gone haywire


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2011)

Just purchased some more ram and a new oem Windows 7 64bit so I can run -bigadv on my i7 920. Should be here Thursday (good 'ol Newegg).


----------



## hat (Jun 1, 2011)

My output is going to drop by about 10k. I upgraded my main machine by replacing the Athlon II x2 240 @ 3.5GHz with a Phenom II 550 @ 3750MHz (a marginal benefit for WCG), and the GTX260 with a Radeon 5870. I then took the 8800GTS and 8800GT out of my server, and replaced it with the GTX260. In short, the 8800GTS and 8800GT are gone, but the GTX260 gets to run uninterrupted now... so a net loss of about 10k.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2011)

This apparent correction goes back a long ways.  Xbonez got points and he has not Folded since the beginning of May.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2011)

I would rec not changing over to the new 275.33 drivers for Folding. Im looking at a 3k drop in PPD right now. Ill see how it does after it finishes this WU and see if its just a bad WU.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I would rec not changing over to the new 275.33 drivers for Folding. Im looking at a 3k drop in PPD right now. Ill see how it does after it finishes this WU and see if its just a bad WU.



As of late version 266.58 is the most stable driver suite especially for GTX460's


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Just purchased some more ram and a new oem Windows 7 64bit so I can run -bigadv on my i7 920. Should be here Thursday (good 'ol Newegg).



If you are running a dedicated folding rig, then you might save some money by using Linux on it.

I also see an increase in PPD when running the -bigadv client on Ubuntu compared to windows.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2011)

Jumped the gun, it was indeed just that one WU . My 580 is back at 18.3kPPD on the 6806 WUs.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2011)

Still no -bigadv love.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

Got home from work and my main rig was idle. It has been trying for over 8 hours to get -bigadv
Thinking of switching it to -smp, but then I just might get a -bigadv if I wait a little longer...


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Got home from work and my main rig was idle. It has been trying for over 8 hours to get -bigadv
> Thinking of switching it to -smp, but then I just might get a -bigadv if I wait a little longer...



You need the -avdmethods tag.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> You need the -avdmethods tag.



Yep sure do.

Well I waited for another hour and finally got a 6901!!!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> You need the *-avdmethods* tag.



No such thing

You mean -advmethods


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't even catch that! Thanks Bog


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 3, 2011)

bogmali said:


> No such thing
> 
> You mean -advmethods



oosp.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2011)

And once again I come home from work to find that rig #2 completed a -bigadv and has been trying for about 5 hours to get another one. 
It is making me reconsider switching my i7 920 over to -bigadv, but I guess it is still worth it. Hopefully the -bigadv will soon become more available/


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> And once again I come home from work to find that rig #2 completed a -bigadv and has been trying for about 5 hours to get another one.
> It is making me reconsider switching my i7 920 over to -bigadv, but I guess it is still worth it. Hopefully the -bigadv will soon become more available/



You're way off with your spelling of  -advmethods.  You just made my spelling look good.

I'm down to one rig and about 34k ppd.  2600k running smp and  -advmethods and one GTX 275.  To hot to run four rigs.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 3, 2011)

Joined!!! =)


----------



## bogmali (Jun 3, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Joined!!! =)



Welcome


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 4, 2011)

I picked up a -bigadv wu.  It's a 2684.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 4, 2011)

I just updated my post above.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 4, 2011)

I picked up two 2684's today as well. Third rig has a 6901.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 4, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I picked up two 2684's today as well. Third rig has a 6901.



I just got a 6900.  One rig folding lasted about 6 hours.  Two rigs folding now.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2011)

Anybody from the Folding and Crunching team interested in the following:











Only CPU and Motherboard which are:

AMD Thuban Hex Core 1090T (CPU only).

Asus Cross-hairs IV Extreme AM3 motherboard. 

PM me with an offer (low-balling will be ignored) 

I will list these on the F/S/T sub-forum Monday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2011)

1 WU worth 518,740?  F150, is that the bigbeta?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn, half a mil on 1 WU

I will probably try to resource me an SR-2 and some Xeons here shortly and I already have my eye on one thread here in TPU


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Damn, half a mil on 1 WU
> 
> I will probably try to resource me an SR-2 and some Xeons here shortly and I already have my eye on one thread here in TPU



I saw your post in there.  I was thinking about that mb myself earlier.  Keep it w/c if you can, I was having stability problems as the outside temps started to rise.  Cpu temps are fine, but the vreg temps on Cpu 0 were through the roof.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Damn, half a mil on 1 WU
> 
> I will probably try to resource me an SR-2 and some Xeons here shortly and I already have my eye on one thread here in TPU



i would only do it if you can get it cheap

EVGA is supposed to be redying a SR2 variant of the x79 platform

so i would wait for that


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure that my rigs know when I intent to leave them. Today I had a -bigadv crash, a BSOD and two power cuts. I will be away for two weeks so don't expect many points from me in that period.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 1 WU worth 518,740?  F150, is that the bigbeta?





F150_Raptor said:


> Yes it is.



How long did that WU take and was it on the SR-2?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> How long did that WU take and was it on the SR-2?



I think it took him like 3 days?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

It took about 39 hours to complete it on the Sr-2.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It took about 39 hours to complete it on the Sr-2.



a little over three then


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

You mean a little over 1.5.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2011)

A little over 3 days in bog time


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> a little over three then




 owned by too much Starbucks 



HammerON said:


> A little over 3 days in bog time




For some odd reason I'm thinking 12 hours = 1 day


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> You mean a little over 1.5.



So, did it pick up another one?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, it's counting down, 20 hours:10 minutes left.  The base points changed though, it's down to 28,384 from 30,964.  It looks like it'll still drop around 475,000.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2011)

3 Wu's, 691,920 points!   F150


Daily Production
Day 	Points 	WUs
06.06.11 	691,920 	3
I remember when that was a good day for the *team*.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 3 Wu's, 691,920 points!   F150
> 
> 
> Daily Production
> ...



What, 691k or 3 wu's?

Thanks, who knows how long these new bigadv's will last.  I suspect they will cut the points down again though.  I can understand giving better points because of their size, but it does seem a little high.  I guess only time will tell.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have to have a SR-2 to run one of these?

NOTE: Our crunching captain expressed that we will be competing in:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2305693&postcount=464

I will switch the two i7 970's over but will leave the i7 920 folding.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 7, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Yeah, it's counting down, 20 hours:10 minutes left.  The base points changed though, it's down to 28,384 from 30,964.  It looks like it'll still drop around 475,000.



What is your TPF on the 6903 WU's? 

I just started my first one after 5 days of struggeling with Ubuntu and my SR-2. For some reason the SR-2 dropped half of my memory just when I installed Ubuntu and it took me 3 days to figure out that it was a HW problem and not Ubuntu.:shadedshu
Got it solved now and running the 6903 with a TPF of 24:13min atm with 2x X5690 @4,3GHz.

I'm firing up three more rigs to knight one SR-2 and two hexacore's on team TPU.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2011)

Mydog said:


> What is your TPF on the 6903 WU's?
> 
> I just started my first one after 5 days of struggeling with Ubuntu and my SR-2. For some reason the SR-2 dropped half of my memory just when I installed Ubuntu and it took me 3 days to figure out that it was a HW problem and not Ubuntu.:shadedshu
> Got it solved now and running the 6903 with a TPF of 24:13min atm with 2x X5690 @4,3GHz.
> ...




Thanks Mydog


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Do you have to have a SR-2 to run one of these?
> 
> NOTE: Our crunching captain expressed that we will be competing in:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2305693&postcount=464
> ...



12 thread minimun and Linux os.



Mydog said:


> What is your TPF on the 6903 WU's?
> 
> I just started my first one after 5 days of struggeling with Ubuntu and my SR-2. For some reason the SR-2 dropped half of my memory just when I installed Ubuntu and it took me 3 days to figure out that it was a HW problem and not Ubuntu.:shadedshu
> Got it solved now and running the 6903 with a TPF of 24:13min atm with 2x X5690 @4,3GHz.
> ...



It's been floating around 23:15(min:sec) @ 4.1 Ghz.  For the linux install, follow this.  They also have a Sr-2 thread with lots of info too.  It's a long read though.  

Origanally, I had it running at 4.1 folding for 3 months without a problem.  I watercooled the cpu's and o/c to 4.3.  After a couple of months at 4.3 my o/c started to become unstable and required more vcore.  So I dropped it back to 4.1, and now it uses even more vcore at this o/c too.  I'm not sure if the cpu's are degrading or not, but I think they are.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 7, 2011)

The first 6903 got dumped at 20% so I bumped up the vcore a noch and now my TPF are 23:07 and has been there for the first 18%.
This is my first time on Linux so much to learn.
My clocks seems stable running 4,3GHz with 1,35 vcore, mobo and CPU's all watercooled.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll take a guess and say you still need more vcore.  The 5690's are the top of the line though, so maybe not.  I'm running 1.37 vcore at 4.1 Ghz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 8, 2011)

TPU so far today on EOC, 1,429,609 points, 705,141 of which belong to F150.  Cameljock, enjoy your time in the top 20, because you're about to be knocked out by a pickup.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

^^


----------



## johnspack (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow,  finally got back to 20th in the list,  and I see contenders coming for me already..   I live in a silly little part of bc Canada that hits 100f for awhile and 90f for a bit longer.  Hits upto 120f in my apt.  I'll have to pay my landlord $35 a month to run my ac,  and I only have 15amps total,  and will  probably pull a box or 2.  Sept it's cool again here,  everything back to normal.  I'll keep going until the heat hits.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 8, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Cameljock, enjoy your time in the top 20, because you're about to be knocked out by a pickup.



Pick up? More like a semi


----------



## johnspack (Jun 8, 2011)

I must work on a 2600k system,  maybe when the new high end i7s come out?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 8, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I must work on a 2600k system,  maybe when the new high end i7s come out?



Would you settle for a w3570?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

If any folders are willing to help our crunching team out we are entering in a 20 day contest:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2305693&postcount=464

Any help would be appreciated. Check out this thread for more details:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111360

Also:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111360
So it may help more to start crunching for the team *after* the competition starts


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a core a5 2692.  Never had one before.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems like I get 4-5 9XX WUs a day. Maybe Stanford is taking pity on us knowing Summer heat will be invading shortly?


----------



## johnspack (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Hertz dude,  that xeon... homer drooool...  dam.   Yes,  if I could swing it,  that would do just as nicely.  I'll bet it does 4.5 on air......


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 9, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Oh Hertz dude,  that xeon... homer drooool...  dam.   Yes,  if I could swing it,  that would do just as nicely.  I'll bet it does 4.5 on air......



I have never taken it past 3.8, my 2600k's fold at 4.6.  This is what I run the Xeon at.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice vcore,  like I thought for a xeon.  Should do 4 at 1.3 I'm betting.  My stupid flight sim loves cores,  that would so rock it.   Just have to find a cheap sli/xfire mobo to go with it.  6gb tri-channel kits of ram are cheap enough.  That would future proof me for awhile!
Edit:  if you're thinking of selling,  think of me.  I'll have at least 100bucks in a week or so to start it....   I really should upgrade.  Maybe even try and fold my 9450 at low vcore ect too.....


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 9, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Nice vcore,  like I thought for a xeon.  Should do 4 at 1.3 I'm betting.  My stupid flight sim loves cores,  that would so rock it.   Just have to find a cheap sli/xfire mobo to go with it.  6gb tri-channel kits of ram are cheap enough.  That would future proof me for awhile!
> Edit:  if you're thinking of selling,  think of me.  I'll have at least 100bucks in a week or so to start it....   I really should upgrade.  Maybe even try and fold my 9450 at low vcore ect too.....



The vcore is set to auto and Turbo Boost is off.  vcore won't be your problem at 4.0, cooling the cpu will be your new problem.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be the warmest its been in a while here, going to see how the computer stands up. Might be switching to overnight Folding+WCG sooner than I thought. Weather has been really strange this year.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm,  so you don't think my polaris 120 is up for the job?   I may have to look at a D14 then....


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 10, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Hmm,  so you don't think my polaris 120 is up for the job?   I may have to look at a D14 then....



I didn't know you had a snowmobile.

http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1270&page=5

Not apples to apples, but that should give you an idea of the heat.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 10, 2011)

Darn,  I should of held out for the D-14.   They keep going on sale at ncix,  so not a bad price either.   Is there any point to the H70?  I can get that for around the same price...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

how about this http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4127/nzxt_havik_140_cpu_cooler_review/index.html


----------



## johnspack (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice,  but not something I can get up here.   Ncix is good,  but they can only carry so much stock....
Wow,  just saw the size of the NH-D14,  it's a monster!   Wonder if it will fit in my antec 1200...


----------



## johnspack (Jun 11, 2011)

And Hertz,  I'm dead serious about the xeon,  I could do $150 for first payment on the 22nd.   I really want an i7 system bad.....  I'd keep it at 3.6 until I have paid it off,  and bought a D14 to put on it.   I was going to get a reburbished ssd but....   plus I'd have this current system to add to my folding farm once the i7 one is built.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello team
My contribution has not yet been big and I know I promised three rigs a whil back but I got pneumonia a little over a week ago. Also I've had some trouble with the crunchers that has been running, the Linux rig(I'm a noob with linux) and the 970 seemed to be hung at upload yesterday. Stupid me deleted workfiles etc. and started them back up again only to find out that it was Stanford that had some issues, lost a 6903 and a 6900.

I've added another rig now so four hexe's and a quad doing -bigadv and -bigbeta(do I need to run -bigbeta still?). Can't get any PPD or credit on HFM on the 6903's, don't know why or how.






I'm still working on my second SR-2 but it will not be up and running in another week or so.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

Try clicking on tools, Then download projects from stanford.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Try clicking on tools, Then download projects from stanford.


Sorry that didn't help.
Might have to ad that I'm running HFM in Win7 and the SR-2 are running Ubuntu.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

Then go to edit, preferences, web settings, and then find "project download URL".  Change to http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html.  Then Click ok, go to tools and try download projects from stanford again.

Edit: Just add the C at the end of psummay, forum won't let me unlink address.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Then go to edit, preferences, web settings, and then find "project download URL".  Change to http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html.  Then Click ok, go to tools and try download projects from stanford again.
> 
> Edit: Just add the C at the end of psummay, forum won't let me unlink address.



Thanks it worked





I'm also trying to get Ubuntu on my second SR-2 using the Win-installer but when I boot into Ubuntu after install I get a message about the filesystem not present or something like that. I'm running two SSD in raid 0 on that rig and from what I've read that might be a problem.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

Good to see it worked.  I've heard alot of people having problems with the win-installer, I've never used it so I can't really help.

edit:  F@H will greatly shorten the life of the ssd.  Can you keep windows on the ssd, and install Ubuntu on a seperate drive?


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Good to see it worked.  I've heard alot of people having problems with the win-installer, I've never used it so I can't really help.
> 
> edit:  F@H will greatly shorten the life of the ssd.  Can you keep windows on the ssd, and install Ubuntu on a seperate drive?



Did that on the other SR-2 but I'm using SSD's in the rest of the rigs, why will it shorten the life of them?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

It does alot of writing for each wu.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

I just checked one machine, out of the 12 files for the wu it's on, 6 of them are modified at each checkpoint.  When the wu is done, those 12 are deleted and one new file is created showing the the wu is finished.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have an SR2 inbound...will be needing some tips from the Trucker getting it set up soon.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I have an SR2 inbound...will be needing some tips from the Trucker getting it set up soon.



So that's where the 2 E5620's are going


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> So that's where the 2 E5620's are going



Yeah, they were the one's for sale here on the forum. Picked up a SR2 on the cheap over at [HF]. Saw no real need for a mb waterblock for this purpose, but the cpu's will be water cooled.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> So that's where the 2 E5620's are going



I was wondering that as well...



rickss69 said:


> Yeah, they were the one's for sell here on the forum. Picked up a SR2 on the cheap over at [HF]. Saw no real need for a mb waterblock for this purpose, but the cpu's will be water cooled.



That was a good grab. I was checking back on that FS thread and noticed both cpu's gone


Okay - I have a problem that I haven't seen before. The WU my main rig completed will not upload:


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 12, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Okay - I have a problem that I haven't seen before. The WU my main rig completed will not upload:



It may be a server issue on Stanford side, try stopping the client and exiting and then restart to see if it will upload to another server.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

That was the problem I had on two rigs but I deleted the worklog etc. and restarted the clients.
And the Ubuntu rig is reported as hung now after finishing the 6903 WU so what do I do now?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2011)

Is it possible to run any gpu's with that Ubuntu OS MyDog?


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Is it possible to run any gpu's with that Ubuntu OS MyDog?



Yes it's possible but I'm no expert so I don't know how cause I've not tested it yet.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mydog said:


> That was the problem I had on two rigs but I deleted the worklog etc. and restarted the clients.
> And the Ubuntu rig is reported as hung now after finishing the 6903 WU so what do I do now?



Been awhile from I used Ubuntu for my OS...but I do remember that the client would take a long time between finishing the work unit and uploading the result, especially with -bigadv.

Just leave it a while and see if it uploads.There was something called Languoste (or something like that) that would download a new WU while the other one uploaded so saving time between WU's.

EDIT: See post #5 here


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Been awhile from I used Ubuntu for my OS...but I do remember that the client would take a long time between finishing the work unit and uploading the result, especially with -bigadv.
> 
> Just leave it a while and see if it uploads.There was something called Languoste (or something like that) that would download a new WU while the other one uploaded so saving time between WU's.
> 
> EDIT: See post #5 here



Thanks I'll try that but HFM reports the client as Hung but I'll leave it there for a few hours to see if it will upload.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 12, 2011)

I cant remember if HFM reported my clients as hung or not, during the period that they seemed to be doing nothing.

Maybe some other members can help you out here.....I may just give Ubuntu a try again on a few of my rigs, this has awakened my interest in Linux again.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I cant remember if HFM reported my clients as hung or not, during the period that they seemed to be doing nothing.
> 
> Maybe some other members can help you out here.....I may just give Ubuntu a try again on a few of my rigs, this has awakened my interest in Linux again.



All is well now, but it took 3 hours from it finished untill it uploaded. Got a 2686 on it now.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah that seems about right, mine would do the same when they finished a WU.

I would suggest installing the Langouste decoupler to help with the uploading and so saving time inbetween WU's.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah that seems about right, mine would do the same when they finished a WU.
> 
> I would suggest installing the Langouste decoupler to help with the uploading and so saving time inbetween WU's.


Can I install it while the client is running?

I'm also trying to install Teamviewer without any luck so any help there too would be most welcome.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I have an SR2 inbound...will be needing some tips from the Trucker getting it set up soon.



See Oily _17 post #14277, click on the link.  Follow that guide For Ubuntu set up.  They also have a great Sr-2 thread there.  I'll help as much as I can too.



Mydog said:


> And the Ubuntu rig is reported as hung now after finishing the 6903 WU so what do I do now?





oily_17 said:


> There was something called Languoste (or something like that) that would download a new WU while the other one uploaded so saving time between WU's.
> 
> EDIT: See post #5 here





Mydog said:


> All is well now, but it took 3 hours from it finished untill it uploaded. Got a 2686 on it now.



The long wait for the upload is a problem with the ext4 file system, use the ext3 if you can.  I use ext3 and it takes 40 seconds from when the w/u finishes to sending the w/u.  Languoste will help with that too, as it allows you to start a new w/u while it sends the other, but it helps more with a slow internet connection.  I don't use it.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

Can I change the filsystem on an existing install or do I need to reinstall?
I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 now.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

Reinstall unfortunately.  In my above post, the 40 seconds is from the time the w/u finishes to the start of the w/u being sent.  Follow the link in oily's post #14277.  That's how I setup my Ubuntu install, except for languoste.  Post #'s 2-4 there is what I used.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Can I install it while the client is running?
> 
> I'm also trying to install Teamviewer without any luck so any help there too would be most welcome.



Not sure about Teamviewer, I use UltraVNC to log into my rigs if the need arises.




F150_Raptor said:


> The long wait for the upload is a problem with the ext4 file system, use the ext3 if you can.  I use ext3 and it takes 40 seconds from when the w/u finishes to sending the w/u.  Languoste will help with that too, as it allows you to start a new w/u while it sends the other, but it helps more with a slow internet connection.  I don't use it.



Ahh thats good to know, I intend to try out a couple of Ubuntu installs, must make sure and use the ext3 file system when formatting partitions.

I agree, with only a 40sec delay there is no need for the Languoste decoupler anyway.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I agree, with only a 40sec delay there is no need for the Languoste decoupler anyway.



It can be usefull if you have a slow internet connection.  With a 20 down and 4 up connection, the bigadv's take 5 to 7 minutes and the bigbeta takes 15 to 25 minutes to upload depending on what's using the connection.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I've got a 50/50 line so upload speed should not be an issue I'll jus have to do th reinstall and choose ext3 filesystem then.

Another question, is there any programs for monitoring CPU temps and speed etc cause I kind of miss Eleet i Ubuntu.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

I tried to get lm-sensors to work on 1 rig with no success, I'm a linux noob and only know what I can read.  It 's not like windows where you d/l it, install it, and then open it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2011)

Can someone help http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2311486#post2311486 I don't have the time today.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can someone help http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2311486#post2311486 I don't have the time today.



Posted on there but still need more info.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 13, 2011)

Parts just arrived for the SR2 folding rig...two Xeon 5620's installed. I will install Win 7 alongside Ubuntu just in case I can't figure it out lol. This thing is freakin huge!


----------



## Mydog (Jun 13, 2011)

Always love seeing pics of the SR-2.
Here's one I took a while back.

SR-2 together with the R3E, both dressed for watercooling


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2011)

Drool


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Parts just arrived for the SR2 folding rig...two Xeon 5620's installed.



What case Rick?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2011)

What is the requirements to get/complete one of those 400K+ WUs? Do you need a SR-2?

This is what I'd use if I could ever find the cash to put a SR-2 system together. Currently this is my only solution. 






Top Deck Tech Station Kits (HPTX)
Note that it is the HPTX version.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2011)

msgclb said:


> What is the requirements to get/complete one of those 400K+ WUs?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146697


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2011)

msgclb said:


> What is the requirements to get/complete one of those 400K+ WUs? Do you need a SR-2?
> 
> This is what I'd use if I could ever find the cash to put a SR-2 system together. Currently this is my only solution.
> 
> ...



Requirement is 12 cores minimum, Linux 64bit OS (for now), and a lot patience similar to the -bigadv days using VMware


----------



## msgclb (Jun 13, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Requirement is 12 cores minimum, Linux 64bit OS (for now), and a lot patience similar to the -bigadv days using VMware



Linux 64bit OS shouldn't be any problem.
Then if I had an Intel Core i7-970 Gulftown in an ASRock X58 Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel motherboard then confirm that I can run one of those projects.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2011)

12 Cores minimum.......

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=18825

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=18859


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

With all the new h/w coming, I figure I have to share this.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice, is that a quad Opteron 12 core setup on the first rig? What board are you using?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 12 Cores minimum.......
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=18825
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=18859



I think that's 12 threads, just like i7 with HT'ing meets the 8 core requirement for -bigadv.



F150_Raptor said:


> With all the new h/w coming, I figure I have to share this.
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/01.png



So, SR-2 or Quad G34?  What's your opinion?  Especially considering the 16 core Bulldozers around the corner.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

Look UP


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Nice, is that a quad Opteron 12 core setup on the first rig? What board are you using?



4 x 12 cores @ 2.3.  It's a supermicro H8QG6-F.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2011)

"-bigbeta -smp *48*"

Edit: BUCK, you have 0 points for the day?


----------



## Mydog (Jun 14, 2011)

Three clients 1 mill PPD


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2011)

I also missed that F150 is showing us that a single 6 core i7 will pull 120K with the -bigbeta.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that's 12 threads, just like i7 with HT'ing meets the 8 core requirement for -bigadv.



That's what I meant

Msgclb is tracking it (I hope )

Geez, with all this H/W additions I can't wait to see our daily PPD (especially when I get my SR-2 also ).


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Three clients 1 mill PPD





thebluebumblebee said:


> I also missed that F150 is showing us that a single 6 core i7 will pull 120K with the -bigbeta.



The 980x @ 4.1, ram at 2230 mhz, it will do it in a little over 3 days.  I still have to convert my other 980x @ 4.3 over to linux.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like linux is the way to go now for me too, I only wish I could get the temp-monitoring sorted out. The frame time on normal -bigadv went down from 11:40+ mins to 9:30 mins on the SR-2.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BUCK, you have 0 points for the day?



What's going on skipper?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry team but I switched all three rigs back to crunching. Want to help out in the current WCG challange


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 14, 2011)

bogmali said:


> What's going on skipper?


I'm in Wisconsin again for a week. I left 2 -bigadv running(cpu only). Everything will be back in full swing on Saturday morning.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 14, 2011)

Small problem here guys - Trying to get this SR2 set up...reports both cpu's in bios but in Windows the processor # selection is greyed out in cpu-z. Both cpu jumpers are to the left on the mb...what am I missing?   (Eleet shows the same thing as well)


----------



## Mydog (Jun 14, 2011)

You need win7 ultimate or pro I think, home premium doesn't support that many cores.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> You need win7 ultimate or pro I think, home premium doesn't support that many cores.



From M$:



> PCs with multiple processors (CPUs):
> Commercial servers, workstations, and other high-end PCs may have more than one physical processor. Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate allow for two physical processors, providing the best performance on these computers. Windows 7 Starter, Home Basic, and Home Premium will recognize only one physical processor.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 14, 2011)

Trying Win 7 Pro atm... 

EDIT:  Win 7 Pro did the trick. At work atm, will try Ubuntu install when I get home this evening. The link I have says "AMD 64" for Ubuntu...is that correct?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> EDIT: Win 7 Pro did the trick. At work atm, will try Ubuntu install when I get home this evening.



Follow Musky's guide at [H], make sure you use ext3 file system, and the only thing is Tear's thekraken wrapper is outdated at [H].  Here's a link to it.  Good luck!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 15, 2011)

I couldn't pass up the chance of getting that $19.99 t-shirt but it only came with a CPU.
(It probably won't fit!)



> Thank you for shopping at Newegg.com.
> 
> Item List:
> Item Number: 	Item Description: 	Quantity: 	Price:
> ...



I'll have that Core i7 970 CPU in a couple of days.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 15, 2011)

94F looks like the magic number for me. No Folding or Crunching at that temp or higher  Will still go over night though!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2011)

Just an observation:

F150, I don't have any idea how long you've been Folding, but your stats with TPU have to make some sick, especially those who started with uni-processor clients.  You have 6,106,378 points with only 100 WU's!  That better than 61,000 points per WU, and that's only going to go up.  Buck on the other hand has 89,583,923 points from 124,544 WU's. (even Bog, who is about to pass BUCK, has 15,000 fewer WU's.)  That's 719.3 points per WU for Buck. (mine's at 525/WU)


----------



## theonedub (Jun 15, 2011)

I honestly think bonus points spelled the end for GPU Folding efficiency. Its such a waste to have a high end card Folding using ~300w just to make 17-20k/day when a CPU like an i7 can use half the power and make 2-3x the production- on the low end.  

When upgrade time comes around this fall I will surely be looking into a computer that does DC only on the CPU (unless there are some major changes before then).


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I honestly think bonus points spelled the end for GPU Folding efficiency. Its such a waste to have a high end card Folding using ~300w just to make 17-20k/day when a CPU like an i7 can use half the power and make 2-3x the production- on the low end.
> 
> When upgrade time comes around this fall I will surely be looking into a computer that does DC only on the CPU (unless there are some major changes before then).



Agree with you there!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> F150, I don't have any idea how long you've been Folding, but your stats with TPU have to make some sick, especially those who started with uni-processor clients.



My stats for the other team was an average of 4750 per w/u, and thats not counting what I folded for default  a year earlier.



theonedub said:


> I honestly think bonus points spelled the end for GPU Folding efficiency. Its such a waste to have a high end card Folding using ~300w just to make 17-20k/day when a CPU like an i7 can use half the power and make 2-3x the production- on the low end.



I totally agree with you on this.  I have three gtx480's, three gtx 580's, two gtx570's, and three gts 450's all sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Johnspack, look who's on my tail already.  Or should I say our tail?


----------



## Mydog (Jun 16, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey Johnspack, look who's on my tail already.



Looks like F150 Raptor are going to fly by you at mach 3.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Looks like F150 Raptor are going to fly by you at mach 3.



Well, he just had another million point day.  If he has another, he will leapfrog both myself and cameljock and into 20th place on the team.  I _used_ to be excited about a GPU that got 10,000 PPD.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah,  I'll have to hurry up and build my new i7 system soon.  Then my current system will become a 3rd folding box.  Still won't help me at this point though!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  I'll have to hurry up and build my new i7 system soon.  Then my current system will become a 3rd folding box.  Still won't help me at this point though!



Just make it a 970 or better so you can do the bigbeta WU's.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 17, 2011)

Due to the excruciating heat added by folding along with my 6 full time crunchers,my air conditioner can not keep up. Sorry to say that i'm going to back out of the folding world temporarily until the winter month's return and i can utilize the heat.
 So until then


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Due to the excruciating heat added by folding along with my 6 full time crunchers,my air conditioner can not keep up. Sorry to say that i'm going to back out of the folding world temporarily until the winter month's return and i can utilize the heat.
> So until then



No worries M8, I feel your pain

Hey wait, I do feel your pain literally........we have the same weather


----------



## msgclb (Jun 17, 2011)

A few day(s), week(s) ago I mention that I was have AC problems. They haven't been able to get the damn thing to work in this heat. It did reach 101F but has been constantly getting 95F and above. Sometime tomorrow I should be getting a newer unit. 

So tonight I'll be shutting down all but two GPUs as the heat is unbelievable even at this late hour.

I did get my Core i7-970 installed but won't work on it tonight.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 17, 2011)

Darn,  6 core needed for bigbeta eh?  970s nice,  but a little (way) out of my price range,  I'll have to wait until I can get one used like the 965 I'm getting.  Watch,  by the time I get a six core,  the newest big wus will need an 8 or 12 core!


----------



## hat (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots of posts in this section make me thankful for my reasonably cooler weather. If it does get really hot outside, my apartment's 2 AC units keep it cool enough in here. I never have to stop, I crunch and fold on everything I have here. I even recently added my 5870, which is slightly better than my old GTX260.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the option of running AC, but not running it over the summer helps cover the costs of running the computer throughout the entire year. Rarely run heat in the winter for the same reason.

California heat is no joke though, when the temps get to 100+ I will occassionally turn it on.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 18, 2011)

Outside it's unbelievably hot in my neighborhood but now that I've got my AC running it's not quite as bad inside. In an effort to keep the heat producers at a minimum I need to know what's the lowest core speed I can run my i7-970 and get some decent points with the bigbeta.

I see that most owners of an i7-970 are in the 4 GHz range but because of the heat I'd rather keep it below that if possible.

I've been having problems with the Stanford site. As far as I know the uploads are ok but my web pages are not connecting to check the data.

Note: It passed 20 runs of LinX @ 3842 MHz. If this is suitable to run bigbeta then in the morning I'll install Linux.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 18, 2011)

At 4.1, it takes 3 days to complete.  You shouldn't have a problem at 3.8.  I think an 8 thread cpu could do it in the ten days given at 3.8.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 18, 2011)

I've finally joined the 4 GHz club. For years I've dreamed of owning a processor that I could overclock to 4 GHz but while I've come close I've always had bad luck.

Today I decided to go for 4 GHz with my i7-970 and was able to complete 20 runs with LinX. I'm now running an A3 under Windows to verify that the core temps are ok. When it completes in about 4 hours I'll install Linux.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice mscglb
Just install linux and get a 6903 now


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I've finally joined the 4 GHz club. For years I've dreamed of owning a processor that I could overclock to 4 GHz but while I've come close I've always had bad luck.
> 
> Today I decided to go for 4 GHz with my i7-970 and was able to complete 20 runs with LinX. I'm now running an A3 under Windows to verify that the core temps are ok. When it completes in about 4 hours I'll install Linux.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110618/LinX-19-20 run-load 06-18-11.jpg



I see you are liking your i7 970

This is what I run my main rig at:






It has been running stable at these clocks for over 5 months now. Don't now if this helps at all...

What motherboard and cooling are you using?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I see you are liking your i7 970
> 
> This is what I run my main rig at:
> 
> ...



ASRock X58 Extreme LGA1366 X58 Motherboard
EK-Supreme HF High Flow Water Block
XSPC RX360 radiator w/3 Delta AFB1212SHE 120x38mm Super High Speed Fans
Swiftech MCRES Micro Revision 2 Reservoir
Swiftech MCP655-B Pump


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2011)

The ASRock X58 (two different ones) that I have used did require more Vcore than other X58 motherboards I have used. I like using a lower multi though and a higher bus speed, but that is just a personal preference. 
Those temps you posted look good for a 24/7 folder (cruncher). I like to stay under 60C...


----------



## Mydog (Jun 19, 2011)

Do I still need to use the -bigbeta argument to get the 6903 or just -bigadv?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2011)

I was supposed to have a rig crunching and folding today, but the PSU went "poof!"    Big spark and the 24 pin is burnt!  What happened?  Beats me


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Do I still need to use the -bigbeta argument to get the 6903 or just -bigadv?



Somewhere I saw that you can now use -bigadv.

I just started to install Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm going to try -bigadv when I finally get it set up.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

I've still been using the -bigbeta flag.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got a 6901 using -bigadv.
I need to install hfm on Ubunto 10.10.
How do I make my Ubuntu 10.10 visible to my Windows 7 network?
I also need to figure out how to add the -oneunit flag.
I'm going to let this WU run for now.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I just got a 6901 using -bigadv.
> I need to install hfm on Ubunto 10.10.
> How do I make my Ubuntu 10.10 visible to my Windows 7 network?
> I also need to figure out how to add the -oneunit flag.
> I'm going to let this WU run for now.



I haven't tried to setup a network in ubuntu yet.  If you share the folder that f@h is in, you should be able to see it on your w7 computers.  When you start f@h, add the -oneunit flag at the end, like ./fah6 -oneunit.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I haven't tried to setup a network in ubuntu yet.  If you share the folder that f@h is in, you should be able to see it on your w7 computers.  When you start f@h, add the -oneunit flag at the end, like ./fah6 -oneunit.



Yes to share I right-clicked on my SMP folder. It told me the service wasn't installed and asked if I wanted to install it. Clicking yes installed the service but I had to restart to start the service. I stopped the WU and restarted. After restarting I still can't share with W7. Have to work on this some more.

I figured out have to change to the -bigbeta flag. I shutdown the WU, restarted and Ubunto's HFM shows that I'm using the -bigbeta flag. It did restart 6901 but I'm going to let this run.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

You have to share the whole fah folder located in the home folder, and check all 3 boxes in the sharing options.  That's what I did to see it from w7.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> You have to share the whole fah folder located in the home folder, and check all 3 boxes in the sharing options.  That's what I did to see it from w7.



I'm going to give up for the night!
I'm using the folder SMP that is on the Desktop. As you can see it is shared but currently W7 doesn't see it. Maybe I have to reboot. 
I've got other work to do then bed.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

You have to go to places, home folder, and share the desktop folder too since you installed it on the desktop.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the a case right now from Danger Den (plus a 480 rad) and then I will join you folks in Linux land


----------



## Mydog (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice EK blocks you got there
Which CPU's are you going to use?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Nice EK blocks you got there
> Which CPU's are you going to use?



E5620's for now


----------



## Mydog (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it important to give each rig a different number when you run config?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I'm just waiting for the a case right now from Danger Den (plus a 480 rad) and then I will join you folks in Linux land
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110619/SR-2.jpg



I could barely scrape together the $600 for my i7-970 so the million thousands it would cost to put together a SR-2 system was unrealistic.

The only Danger Dan case I could find that supports SR-2 was their Double Wide Tower 29 - LDR Black Series so I'm betting you're on their 10 day wait period to ship it.

The more members with a SR-2 the better.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I could barely scrape together the $600 for my i7-970 so the million thousands it would cost to put together a SR-2 system was unrealistic.
> 
> The only Danger Dan case I could find that supports SR-2 was their Double Wide Tower 29 - LDR Black Series so I'm betting you're on their 10 day wait period to ship it.
> 
> The more members with a SR-2 the better.



I got the board/2 e5620/mobo blocks for a steal price at EVGA Forums. The case is the Black Series 29 LDR.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 20, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I'm just waiting for the a case right now from Danger Den (plus a 480 rad) and then I will join you folks in Linux land
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110619/SR-2.jpg



Bogmali, it's looking like a good start.  The cpu closest to the back of the case will be the hottest of the 2.  If your using 1 rad, plumb that cpu first if you can.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 21, 2011)

My ppd will be bouncing up and down for a while,  shaw is finally upgrading to fibre optic cabling here.  Except my internet keeps getting knocked out for hours at a time! Grrrr.....
This is before,  I want to see a big increase after all this:


----------



## Mydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone got a 6903 WU on a 990X, 980x or 970 rig?
Just wondering if it's possible.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

I have one running on a 980x right now, so it is possibly.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 21, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I have one running on a 980x right now, so it is possibly.



What speed are you running your 980X at and what TPF do you get on the 6903?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

At 4.1 -tpf is 42:10(min:sec), memory running at 2230 mhz.
At 4.3 -tpf is 41:21(min:sec), memory running at 1910 mhz.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 21, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> At 4.1 -tpf is 42:10(min:sec), memory running at 2230 mhz.
> At 4.3 -tpf is 41:21(min:sec), memory running at 1910 mhz.



I'm running mine at 4,3 with mem at 1950 mhz so should get around 41:21 TPF then if I get a 6903 on that rig.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

It should be in that area.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Has anyone got a 6903 WU on a 990X, 980x or 970 rig?
> Just wondering if it's possible.



The following quotes are extracted from the BetaTeam Forum.
First, I hope that reference to 2G RAM is not per core (thread).
Next, I'm sure the reference to 12 cores means threads.
Finally, since the 990X, 980X and 970 are all 6 core/12 thread they should all run the 6903 and soon 6904.

I have one 970 running 6903 with the -bigbeta flag:
At 4.0 -tpf is 55:50(min:sec), memory running at 1280 mhz.

The only memory requirement I've seen from Stanford is the amount of memory required, not the frequency.



> bigbeta A5 project 6903
> 
> Because the work units are a bit larger, we are setting higher memory and processor limits:
> 2G RAM, 12 cores
> ...





> new bigadv project 6904
> 
> This is very similar to 6903 but will run a little slower.
> Base points 39426
> ...


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

I gave the memory frequency just to give a ball park idea for tpf, the higher the frequency the lower the tpf.  Even tough it states 2 gigs of ram, all my rigs run between 2.7 to 2.9 gigs, so I say a minimum of 4 gigs to be safe.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 22, 2011)

Got a 6903 WU on my 980X rig now and TPF is 40:28






When I installed Ubuntu on the first SR-2 I tried to install on 3 Vertex 2 in raid 0 which didn't work and in the process I accidentally did a cmos while the rig was running. This lead to three dead Vertex 2 SSD's. Yesterday I got them replaced and I got three Vertex 3


----------



## johnspack (Jun 22, 2011)

Arrg,  my internet keeps going down!  Not good for the folding boxes!!!
Edit: it is worth it yet?:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2011)

Buck has one of his systems up for sale.  Hope someone can "help BUCK buy a SR-2". Or, will it be a quad 12 core AMD?.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2011)

Man,  this is getting annoying.  Shaw is still replacing cables here,  my boxes were down again.  Starting to think big cpu jobs are best over gpu stuff.  Probably are anyways.  I guess I'll start looking for i7 stuff,  lower power usage and more points.  Made a deal on one system so far,  but thinking I might part out my q9450 system so I can run a dedicated i7 folder.  Think anyone out there would be interested in the mobo, cpu and ram of my listed specs?
And my cable went out again......


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2011)

UPDATE on the SR-2 build:

I screwed up and got the wrong tubing size, just waiting for the correct ones and some new fans from Koolance that I will be picking up myself Monday or Tuesday.

Here she is so far:


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good so far.  That's one huge case, it makes the mobo look small which is hard to do.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking awsome BOGAMIL

Got bad news here, my primary SR-2 was off when I got home on Friday so I tried to start it but got no post or postcodes.
Swaped CPU's, ram, PSU and GPU without any change, tested everything on my other SR-2 and it workes on that board so it looks like RMA time.:shadedshu


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just got my 970 setup with Linux and the -bigbeta...

Picked up a 6904 WU, will let it run and see what the TPF is.

Just need to install HFM, and see if W7 can see the shared folder....


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 26, 2011)

You'd be the first to get the new 6904.  What clocks are you running?


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

Running 4.2 with MEM @ 1680...IIRC

The first % took 61min...but was installing a few things at the time.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 26, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Running 4.2 with MEM @ 1680...IIRC
> 
> The first % took 61min...but was installing a few things at the time.



Don't get discouraged with this w/u, it is even bigger in size than the 6903 but should produce a little better points.  That's a great clock you got there, should be around 120k ppd.

It seems like Mydog and myself have really stirred up the pot around here.
Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah.. it was your posts, on the -bigbeta, that got me into installing Linux on my folding rig again.

I will let the WU run at the 4.2 for now, I usually run this rig at 4.3 under Windows but dont want any mishaps with the bigbeta unit.

Just got to get W7 to see the shared folder now  ...but got vnc running anyway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 26, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> It seems like Mydog and myself have really stirred up the pot around here.
> Keep up the good work guys!



You've created a paradigm shift!


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got the shared folder to show in W7..just a simple reboot fixed that 

HFM isn't showing any credit for the work unit yet... 

EDIT: Using the PPD calc, I should complete this WU in 4.35 days with ~109K PPD.Total Points = 476K points.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 26, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah.. it was your posts, on the -bigbeta, that got me into installing Linux on my folding rig again.
> 
> I will let the WU run at the 4.2 for now, I usually run this rig at 4.3 under Windows but dont want any mishaps with the bigbeta unit.
> 
> Just got to get W7 to see the shared folder now  ...but got vnc running anyway.



I don't use any remote access for any of the rigs.  Just be careful shutting down the client if you have too.  I usually check the wudata_#.ckp file for the last time it was modified, then copy to whole F@H folder to another directory after 5 minutes of it being modified.  Then disable the ethernet adapter b4 starting again.  If it picks up where it left off at, enable the ethernet and delete the copied F@H folder.  If it restarts at the beginning again, shut it down and replace the F@H folder, (delete it), with the copied folder of F@H, and restart.  It's an easy way to back up the w/u just in case, these big w/u's suck if you have one start over and lose hours of completion time.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 26, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> HFM isn't showing any credit for the work unit yet...



Click edit in Hfm, preferences, go to web setting.  Find the Project download Url address, at the end of psummary.html add a C, should look like psummaryC.html and then exit.  Then go to tools and download projects list.  You should see the points then.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ahh, Thanks F150 that done the trick, now showing the same stats as the PPD calc.

EDIT: Will use your tip if I have to restart this rig, but just intend to let it run ...hopefully


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 26, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> ...now showing the same stats as the PPD calc.



Which is....?


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Which is....?





oily_17 said:


> Got the shared folder to show in W7..just a simple reboot fixed that
> 
> HFM isn't showing any credit for the work unit yet...
> 
> *EDIT: Using the PPD calc, I should complete this WU in 4.35 days with ~109K PPD.Total Points = 476K points.*



Thats what it is showing ATM


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 26, 2011)

Once it settles in and your not doing anything else on it, the tpf should go down and the points should go up.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Once it settles in and your not doing anything else on it, the tpf should go down and the points should go up.



Yeah, hopefully it comes down a little for the TPF, but I read somewhere that with the bigger WU the 6903 WU was producing better PPD 

EDIT: Anyway..I deserve a beer for all my hard work , so going for a cold one and will keep an eye on the TPF for it...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 26, 2011)

bogmali said:


> update on the sr-2 build:
> 
> I screwed up and got the wrong tubing size, just waiting for the correct ones and some new fans from koolance that i will be picking up myself monday or tuesday.
> 
> ...



saxy moar pics noa!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Looking awsome *BOGAMIL*


----------



## johnspack (Jun 27, 2011)

Well,  a 9 hour internet downtime today,  like friggin clockwork.  And really??  120k from a single cpu?  What would a 965 net at say 4ghz?  I'm seeing certain benchmark results that are way higher on sb than 1366 even,  is that the same for ppd?


----------



## PhysXerror (Jun 27, 2011)

Im back from a long folding break due to financial problems



bogmali said:


> UPDATE on the SR-2 build:
> 
> I screwed up and got the wrong tubing size, just waiting for the correct ones and some new fans from Koolance that I will be picking up myself Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Bog that is sexy as! What cards will you be running? Single slot?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 27, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Well,  a 9 hour internet downtime today,  like friggin clockwork.  And really??  120k from a single cpu?  What would a 965 net at say 4ghz?  I'm seeing certain benchmark results that are way higher on sb than 1366 even,  is that the same for ppd?



The 120K from one CPU requires a hexcore and -bigbeta.  I believe a SB will beat the quad core i7's, and use less electricity.  MStenholm has been showing that a hexcore doing -bigadv will get 90K+.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 27, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 120K from one CPU requires a hexcore and -bigbeta.  I believe a SB will beat the quad core i7's, and use less electricity.  MStenholm has been showing that a hexcore doing -bigadv will get 90K+.



My hexcore @4.2 running -bigadv gets about ~90K points per WU, but takes 1.5 days to complete a WU, so therefore ~60K PPD

With the -bigbeta it gets 477K points, but takes 4.3 days to complete, so therefore 110K PPD


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Im back from a long folding break due to financial problems
> 
> 
> 
> Bog that is sexy as! What cards will you be running? Single slot?



She's going to be a dedicated CPU folder so I think I'll slap my spare GT430 in there

now onto my rant.........Replaced an i7-950 with a 970 hex core......Oc'd to 3.9 and she is stable with high 20's on idle and high 50's on a 100% load temps wise. It finished my last 2684 on my Win7 OS yesterday morning and then I installed Ubuntu 11.4 to dual boot. It took forever trying to setup the F@H client as well as HFM.net (with the latter being a royal PITA). Finally had everything setup and HFM functioning as it's suppose to; picked up a 6901 off the back with the -bigbeta flag and somehow I managed to CTRL C and restart after changing the flag to -bigadv. The 6901 got to 8% and all of sudden it error'd out and replaced by a 2685, that error'd out also with an "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" reason
So now it's on a 2685 all day so I'm hoping it doesn't crap out again. I will post the logfiles later. 

My question to you Linux experts:

1. If the OC is Win7 is stable, should I worry about stability in Linux?
2. I've seen some of post about RAM clocks, do I need to tweak this for Linux to work?
3. What Ubuntu version is stable, 10.10 or 11.04? 
4. Is it -bigadv or -bigbeta flag?

Seems that 11.04 has some bugs within it still as I've had 2 BSOD's yesterday while getting myself familiarized with the UI.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> She's going to be a dedicated CPU folder so I think I'll slap my spare GT430 in there
> 
> now onto my rant.........Replaced an i7-950 with a 970 hex core......Oc'd to 3.9 and she is stable with high 20's on idle and high 50's on a 100% load temps wise. It finished my last 2684 on my Win7 OS yesterday morning and then I installed Ubuntu 11.4 to dual boot. It took forever trying to setup the F@H client as well as HFM.net (with the latter being a royal PITA). Finally had everything setup and HFM functioning as it's suppose to; picked up a 6901 off the back with the -bigbeta flag and somehow I managed to CTRL C and restart after changing the flag to -bigadv. The 6901 got to 8% and all of sudden it error'd out and replaced by a 2685, that error'd out also with an "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" reason
> So now it's on a 2685 all day so I'm hoping it doesn't crap out again. I will post the logfiles later.


I'm not a Linux expert. I hope you solve this soon.



bogmali said:


> My question to you Linux experts:
> 
> 1. If the OC is Win7 is stable, should I worry about stability in Linux?


I've only OC one Linux rig. I OC using Win7 until I thought I had a stable 4GHz then installed Linux. It has never crashed.



bogmali said:


> My question to you Linux experts:
> 
> 2. I've seen some of post about RAM clocks, do I need to tweak this for Linux to work?


I don't think the RAM clocks need any tweaking for Linux.



bogmali said:


> My question to you Linux experts:
> 
> 3. What Ubuntu version is stable, 10.10 or 11.04?


I started with 10.10 but couldn't get it to share with Win7 so I installed 11.04. The GUI for 11.04 is new and I had a hard time familiarizing myself with it.
I completed two WUs with 10.10 (one -bigbeta) before upgrading to 11.04.
I'm now on my second WU with 11.04. I didn't get a -bigbeta the first time but it's now running one. I actually consider both version stable.



bogmali said:


> My question to you Linux experts:
> 
> 4. Is it -bigadv or -bigbeta flag?


I read somewhere that you could use -bigadv. I would stick with -bigbeta as it works and I believe pulls a -bigbeta when available.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 1. If the OC is Win7 is stable, should I worry about stability in Linux?


I noticed Linux needs a little more vcore than W7.  The rigs would just freeze up, no bsod.  Since you said your in the 50's temp wise, give it 2 more notches just to be safe.


bogmali said:


> 2. I've seen some of post about RAM clocks, do I need to tweak this for Linux to work?


You shouldn't have to.  I seem to get more ppd with higher frequencies + timings than I do with lower frequencies + timings.  Run it at whatever it's rated for.


bogmali said:


> 3. What Ubuntu version is stable, 10.10 or 11.04?


I use 11.04 on all my rigs, seems to be a little more stable for me.  I lost 8 w/u's with 10.10, only lost one in 11.04.


bogmali said:


> 4. Is it -bigadv or -bigbeta flag?


They say you can use the -bigadv flag to get the big w/u's.  I use the -bigbeta, but with it you get no support at Folding Forum if you run into problems.  Plus I've been trying to get a 6904, which I think is still in the beta stage.  I Finally got one though.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2011)

Well,  got knocked off the internet for so many hours,  I got bored and installed win7 using ahci mode.  With my 5 drive sytem,  I noticed much better performance,  and especially inter-drive performance.  Used the floppy install of intel rapid storage,  which I could access off the flash drive I was installing from,   then installed the full windows version once it was up.  Looks like if you have many hds,  and access data all the time from them,  ahci is the way to go.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2011)

So I came home to a black Linux screen and there goes another -bigadv WU

I swear to God there is a reason why I do not use this OS and the last 2 days has not helped not one bit

Anyways, here is the fahlog from yesterday and to day:


```
--- Opening Log file [June 27 00:45:41 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/evga_x58/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigbeta -smp -verbosity 9 

[00:45:41] - Ask before connecting: No
[00:45:41] - User name: bogmali (Team 50711)
[00:45:41] - User ID: B38EFF300499234
[00:45:41] - Machine ID: 1
[00:45:41] 
[00:45:41] Work directory not found. Creating...
[00:45:41] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[00:45:41] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[00:45:41] Cleaning up work directory
[00:45:41] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:45:41] - Autosending finished units... [00:45:41]
[00:45:41] Passkey found
[00:45:41] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:45:41] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:45:41] - Autosend completed
[00:45:41] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[00:45:41] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:45:41] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[00:45:41] Posted data.
[00:45:41] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[00:45:41] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[00:45:41] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:45:41] Sent data
[00:45:41] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[00:45:49] Posted data.
[00:45:49] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24875647)
[00:55:43] - Downloaded at ~40 kB/s
[00:55:43] - Averaged speed for that direction ~40 kB/s
[00:55:43] + Received work.
[00:55:43] + Closed connections
[00:55:43] 
[00:55:43] + Processing work unit
[00:55:43] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[00:55:43] Core not found.
[00:55:43] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[00:55:43] - Attempting to download new core...
[00:55:43] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a5.exe
[00:55:43] Downloading core (/~pande/Linux/AMD64/beta/Core_a5.fah from www.stanford.edu)
[00:55:43] Initial: AFDE; + 10240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: FFF1; + 20480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: 508D; + 30720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: B937; + 40960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: C1BA; + 51200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: 14D8; + 61440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: D72B; + 71680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: 79E9; + 81920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: DDCC; + 92160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: EB9A; + 102400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: 35DA; + 112640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: 15EE; + 122880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: 9756; + 133120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: DCD3; + 143360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: D9F2; + 153600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:43] Initial: D050; + 163840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: B4C6; + 174080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: B237; + 184320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4C14; + 194560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 2F41; + 204800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: A186; + 215040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 6041; + 225280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 9A4D; + 235520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 2E2F; + 245760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 22E1; + 256000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 7C63; + 266240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 610C; + 276480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 8159; + 286720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 6F57; + 296960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 09E7; + 307200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 698C; + 317440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: AC69; + 327680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: BFE9; + 337920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 8AFF; + 348160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: A85A; + 358400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 1FFE; + 368640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: BD08; + 378880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: BB8F; + 389120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: BD27; + 399360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 234E; + 409600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 942D; + 419840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4F2E; + 430080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: CB6C; + 440320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: E5DF; + 450560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: B371; + 460800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 8CEF; + 471040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: EA6D; + 481280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 81FA; + 491520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 93EA; + 501760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: E560; + 512000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 286D; + 522240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 7E1C; + 532480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: C844; + 542720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: E297; + 552960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: FCB1; + 563200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: F72A; + 573440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: F2D3; + 583680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 2D31; + 593920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: A0EC; + 604160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: B838; + 614400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 3D53; + 624640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: B1BC; + 634880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: A706; + 645120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: EFA3; + 655360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 7E12; + 665600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: E70E; + 675840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4490; + 686080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4306; + 696320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: ABE9; + 706560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 8AC1; + 716800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: B173; + 727040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: A91D; + 737280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 04B5; + 747520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: D0B5; + 757760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 98C0; + 768000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 278C; + 778240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: DA74; + 788480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: BD89; + 798720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4810; + 808960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 8B22; + 819200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: A58E; + 829440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 9291; + 839680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4CDF; + 849920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 7615; + 860160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:44] Initial: 4B47; + 870400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2972; + 880640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 4EBD; + 890880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 19C9; + 901120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 700E; + 911360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 3C70; + 921600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 18F5; + 931840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: FB11; + 942080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 43C8; + 952320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: CE09; + 962560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 5C52; + 972800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 46EC; + 983040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 3563; + 993280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 7E94; + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 865C; + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 860E; + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 16F9; + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 446E; + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 1EC2; + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: C023; + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 27DF; + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2D0B; + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2B3A; + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: EBB6; + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: F801; + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 77C8; + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 6A52; + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 6DD6; + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: C431; + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 6108; + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 356D; + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 9181; + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: E37F; + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: A1A4; + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2284; + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2B02; + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: CFE3; + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 8692; + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 0CFB; + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 554F; + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: B4A9; + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 058B; + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 4310; + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 0D0A; + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 9665; + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 328B; + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: DD52; + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: F58E; + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 8C85; + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2270; + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 130E; + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 4504; + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: C2F6; + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: FA93; + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 51A4; + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: E628; + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 5172; + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 1CAA; + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 2909; + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: DCD7; + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: E56B; + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 8FA3; + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: CFA0; + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 77BE; + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 4944; + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 85A8; + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 78A3; + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: A9B2; + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 0452; + 1566720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 5F88; + 1576960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 5D29; + 1587200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 3113; + 1597440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: B312; + 1607680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:45] Initial: 7B0B; + 1617920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 83DE; + 1628160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7FF4; + 1638400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 1515; + 1648640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 0303; + 1658880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 1D78; + 1669120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: E147; + 1679360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 68EF; + 1689600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: A879; + 1699840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 894C; + 1710080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 8717; + 1720320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 560E; + 1730560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: F788; + 1740800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 2DC1; + 1751040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: C688; + 1761280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: C3F4; + 1771520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: EC2C; + 1781760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 6850; + 1792000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 9ABA; + 1802240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: DDE6; + 1812480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 44CD; + 1822720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: C008; + 1832960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: D710; + 1843200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: A053; + 1853440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 1838; + 1863680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: D8B8; + 1873920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7FDA; + 1884160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 3C38; + 1894400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7131; + 1904640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 1B22; + 1914880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: BE2D; + 1925120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 8A96; + 1935360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: D37C; + 1945600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: E931; + 1955840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: AE9E; + 1966080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 70D8; + 1976320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 33B8; + 1986560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 77BA; + 1996800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 4D65; + 2007040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 2C19; + 2017280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7463; + 2027520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 5033; + 2037760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 8B40; + 2048000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 226B; + 2058240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: A68B; + 2068480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 773E; + 2078720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 508D; + 2088960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: D3FD; + 2099200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: DEA3; + 2109440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 904D; + 2119680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: F3AB; + 2129920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 1C2E; + 2140160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 79C3; + 2150400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 0576; + 2160640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: AD06; + 2170880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7220; + 2181120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: E791; + 2191360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7113; + 2201600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7A83; + 2211840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 7D70; + 2222080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: A937; + 2232320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 2528; + 2242560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 3402; + 2252800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: E833; + 2263040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: DF3B; + 2273280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: E752; + 2283520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: E909; + 2293760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: A7DC; + 2304000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: CAF1; + 2314240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 89A2; + 2324480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 0DD4; + 2334720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:46] Initial: 1B5B; + 2344960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 5F20; + 2355200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: FA14; + 2365440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: AC31; + 2375680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: ED96; + 2385920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: C43F; + 2396160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 2712; + 2406400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 90B1; + 2416640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 87F2; + 2426880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 2B93; + 2437120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: E7CD; + 2447360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 983F; + 2457600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: D10F; + 2467840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 93FE; + 2478080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 7A60; + 2488320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 2F4F; + 2498560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 0175; + 2508800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: D652; + 2519040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: AEEE; + 2529280 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: FDE7; + 2539520 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: B88D; + 2549760 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: C0F5; + 2560000 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 642E; + 2570240 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 3BC0; + 2580480 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: D350; + 2590720 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 7ACC; + 2600960 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: F183; + 2611200 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: F99F; + 2621440 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 39E2; + 2631680 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 2260; + 2641920 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 18EE; + 2652160 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: CFDD; + 2662400 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 878B; + 2672640 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: A258; + 2682880 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 36E7; + 2693120 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: D56A; + 2703360 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: C59E; + 2713600 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 14C8; + 2723840 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: CCD2; + 2734080 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: F73A; + 2744320 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 2870; + 2754560 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: ADF4; + 2764800 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: C3EB; + 2775040 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Initial: 1641; + 2776254 bytes downloaded
[00:55:47] Verifying core Core_a5.fah...
[00:55:47] Signature is VALID
[00:55:47] 
[00:55:47] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a5.exe
[00:55:47] Decompressed FahCore_a5.exe (6272504 bytes) successfully
[00:55:47] + Core successfully engaged
[00:55:52] 
[00:55:52] + Processing work unit
[00:55:52] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[00:55:52] Core found.
[00:55:52] Working on queue slot 01 [June 27 00:55:52 UTC]
[00:55:52] + Working ...
[00:55:52] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 3957 -version 634'

[00:55:52] 
[00:55:52] *------------------------------*
[00:55:52] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[00:55:52] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[00:55:52] 
[00:55:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:55:52] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:55:52] - Created dyn
[00:55:52] - Files status OK
[00:55:55] - Expanded 24875135 -> 30796292 (decompressed 123.8 percent)
[00:55:55] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24875135 data_size=30796292, decompressed_data_size=30796292 diff=0
[00:55:56] - Digital signature verified
[00:55:56] 
[00:55:56] Project: 6901 (Run 11, Clone 6, Gen 70)
[00:55:56] 
[00:55:56] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[00:55:56] Entering M.D.
[00:56:03] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[00:56:05] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
```


```
--- Opening Log file [June 27 02:57:47 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/evga_x58/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigbeta -smp -verbosity 9 

[02:57:47] - Ask before connecting: No
[02:57:47] - User name: bogmali (Team 50711)
[02:57:47] - User ID: B38EFF300499234
[02:57:47] - Machine ID: 1
[02:57:47] 
[02:57:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:57:48] 
[02:57:48] + Processing work unit
[02:57:48] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[02:57:48] Core found.
[02:57:48] - Autosending finished units... [June 27 02:57:48 UTC]
[02:57:48] Trying to send all finished work units
[02:57:48] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[02:57:48] - Autosend completed
[02:57:48] Working on queue slot 01 [June 27 02:57:48 UTC]
[02:57:48] + Working ...
[02:57:48] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 6272 -version 634'

[02:57:48] 
[02:57:48] *------------------------------*
[02:57:48] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[02:57:48] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[02:57:48] 
[02:57:48] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:57:48] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[02:57:57] - Looking at optimizations...
[02:57:57] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[02:57:57] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[02:57:57] - Files status OK
[02:58:01] - Expanded 24875135 -> 30796292 (decompressed 123.8 percent)
[02:58:01] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24875135 data_size=30796292, decompressed_data_size=30796292 diff=0
[02:58:01] - Digital signature verified
[02:58:01] 
[02:58:01] Project: 6901 (Run 11, Clone 6, Gen 70)
[02:58:01] 
[02:58:01] Entering M.D.
[02:58:07] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[02:58:10] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[02:58:21] Resuming from checkpoint
[02:58:21] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[02:58:22] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[02:58:22] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[02:58:22] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[02:58:23] Completed 705 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[03:06:33] ***** Got an Activate signal (2)
[03:06:33] Killing all core threads

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


```
--- Opening Log file [June 27 03:08:55 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/evga_x58/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigadv -smp -verbosity 9 

[03:08:55] - Ask before connecting: No
[03:08:55] - User name: bogmali (Team 50711)
[03:08:55] - User ID: B38EFF300499234
[03:08:55] - Machine ID: 1
[03:08:55] 
[03:08:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:08:55] 
[03:08:55] + Processing work unit
[03:08:55] - Autosending finished units... [June 27 03:08:55 UTC]
[03:08:55] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[03:08:55] Trying to send all finished work units
[03:08:55] Core found.
[03:08:55] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[03:08:55] - Autosend completed
[03:08:55] Working on queue slot 01 [June 27 03:08:55 UTC]
[03:08:55] + Working ...
[03:08:55] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 6406 -version 634'

[03:08:55] 
[03:08:55] *------------------------------*
[03:08:55] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[03:08:55] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[03:08:55] 
[03:08:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[03:08:55] - Looking at optimizations...
[03:08:55] - Files status OK
[03:08:58] - Expanded 24875135 -> 30796292 (decompressed 123.8 percent)
[03:08:58] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24875135 data_size=30796292, decompressed_data_size=30796292 diff=0
[03:08:59] - Digital signature verified
[03:08:59] 
[03:08:59] Project: 6901 (Run 11, Clone 6, Gen 70)
[03:08:59] 
[03:08:59] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[03:08:59] Entering M.D.
[03:09:05] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[03:09:07] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[03:09:15] Resuming from checkpoint
[03:09:16] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[03:09:16] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[03:09:16] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[03:09:16] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[03:09:17] Completed 1670 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[03:16:08] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[03:36:36] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[03:57:05] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[04:17:36] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[04:38:05] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[04:58:36] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[05:19:05] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[05:23:08] CoreStatus = 8B (139)
[05:23:08] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x8b
[05:23:08] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[05:23:19] Trying to send all finished work units
[05:23:19] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[05:23:19] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[05:23:19] Cleaning up work directory
[05:23:19] + Attempting to get work packet
[05:23:19] Passkey found
[05:23:19] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[05:23:19] - Connecting to assignment server
[05:23:19] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[05:23:27] Posted data.
[05:23:27] Initial: 43AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[05:23:27] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[05:23:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[05:23:27] Sent data
[05:23:27] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:8080/
[05:23:37] Posted data.
[05:23:37] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 26477804)
[05:24:08] - Downloaded at ~834 kB/s
[05:24:08] - Averaged speed for that direction ~437 kB/s
[05:24:08] + Received work.
[05:24:08] + Closed connections
[05:24:13] 
[05:24:13] + Processing work unit
[05:24:13] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[05:24:13] Core found.
[05:24:13] Working on queue slot 02 [June 27 05:24:13 UTC]
[05:24:13] + Working ...
[05:24:13] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 6406 -version 634'

[05:24:14] 
[05:24:14] *------------------------------*
[05:24:14] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[05:24:14] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[05:24:14] 
[05:24:14] Preparing to commence simulation
[05:24:14] - Looking at optimizations...
[05:24:14] - Created dyn
[05:24:14] - Files status OK
[05:24:17] - Expanded 26477292 -> 32777841 (decompressed 123.7 percent)
[05:24:17] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=26477292 data_size=32777841, decompressed_data_size=32777841 diff=0
[05:24:17] - Digital signature verified
[05:24:17] 
[05:24:17] Project: 2685 (Run 8, Clone 17, Gen 26)
[05:24:17] 
[05:24:17] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[05:24:17] Entering M.D.
[05:24:24] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[05:24:27] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[05:46:43] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[06:09:00] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[06:24:00] mdrun returned 255
[06:24:00] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
[06:24:00] Work fraction=972.3261 steps=250000.
[06:24:04] logfile size=17803 infoLength=17803 edr=25 trr=1
[06:24:04] logfile size: 17803 info=17803 bed=25 hdr=1
[06:24:04] - Writing 18341 bytes of core data to disk...
[06:24:04]   ... Done.
[06:24:05] 
[06:24:05] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[06:24:05] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[06:24:05] Sending work to server
[06:24:05] Project: 2685 (Run 8, Clone 17, Gen 26)


[06:24:05] + Attempting to send results [June 27 06:24:05 UTC]
[06:24:05] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core
[06:24:05]   (Read 18341 bytes from disk)
[06:24:05] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:8080/
[06:24:05] Posted data.
[06:24:05] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~18 kB/s
[06:24:06] - Averaged speed for that direction ~18 kB/s
[06:24:06] + Results successfully sent
[06:24:06] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[06:24:06] Trying to send all finished work units
[06:24:06] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[06:24:06] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[06:24:06] Cleaning up work directory
[06:24:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:24:06] Passkey found
[06:24:06] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[06:24:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:24:06] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[06:24:07] Posted data.
[06:24:07] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[06:24:07] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[06:24:07] Loaded queue successfully.
[06:24:07] Sent data
[06:24:07] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[06:24:15] Posted data.
[06:24:15] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24875647)
[07:55:50] + Could not get Work unit data from Work Server
[07:55:50] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[07:56:03] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:56:03] Passkey found
[07:56:03] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[07:56:03] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:56:03] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[07:56:05] Posted data.
[07:56:05] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.141).
[07:56:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[07:56:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:56:05] Sent data
[07:56:05] Connecting to http://130.237.232.141:8080/
[07:56:14] Posted data.
[07:56:14] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24864505)
[09:08:54] - Autosending finished units... [June 27 09:08:54 UTC]
[09:08:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:08:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:08:54] - Autosend completed
[09:27:49] + Could not get Work unit data from Work Server
[09:27:49] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[09:28:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:28:04] Passkey found
[09:28:04] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[09:28:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:28:04] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:28:05] Posted data.
[09:28:05] Initial: 43AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[09:28:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:28:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:28:05] Sent data
[09:28:05] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:8080/
[09:28:17] Posted data.
[09:28:17] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 25467286)
[09:28:33] - Downloaded at ~1554 kB/s
[09:28:33] - Averaged speed for that direction ~809 kB/s
[09:28:33] + Received work.
[09:28:33] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:28:33] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:28:33] + Closed connections
[09:28:38] 
[09:28:38] + Processing work unit
[09:28:38] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[09:28:38] Core found.
[09:28:38] Working on queue slot 03 [June 27 09:28:38 UTC]
[09:28:38] + Working ...
[09:28:38] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 6406 -version 634'

[09:28:38] 
[09:28:38] *------------------------------*
[09:28:38] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[09:28:38] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[09:28:38] 
[09:28:38] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:28:38] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:28:38] - Created dyn
[09:28:38] - Files status OK
[09:28:41] - Expanded 25466774 -> 31941441 (decompressed 125.4 percent)
[09:28:41] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=25466774 data_size=31941441, decompressed_data_size=31941441 diff=0
[09:28:41] - Digital signature verified
[09:28:41] 
[09:28:41] Project: 2686 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 126)
[09:28:41] 
[09:28:41] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:28:41] Entering M.D.
[09:28:48] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[09:28:51] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[09:50:03] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[10:11:16] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[10:32:31] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[10:53:49] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[11:14:57] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[11:36:09] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[11:57:16] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[12:18:27] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)


--- Opening Log file [June 27 12:43:44 UTC]
```


```
# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/evga_x58/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigadv -smp -verbosity 9 

[12:43:44] - Ask before connecting: No
[12:43:44] - User name: bogmali (Team 50711)
[12:43:44] - User ID: B38EFF300499234
[12:43:44] - Machine ID: 1
[12:43:44] 
[12:43:44] Loaded queue successfully.
[12:43:44] 
[12:43:44] + Processing work unit
[12:43:44] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[12:43:44] Core found.
[12:43:44] - Autosending finished units... [June 27 12:43:44 UTC]
[12:43:44] Trying to send all finished work units
[12:43:44] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[12:43:44] - Autosend completed
[12:43:44] Working on queue slot 03 [June 27 12:43:44 UTC]
[12:43:44] + Working ...
[12:43:44] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 1818 -version 634'

[12:43:45] 
[12:43:45] *------------------------------*
[12:43:45] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[12:43:45] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[12:43:45] 
[12:43:45] Preparing to commence simulation
[12:43:45] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[12:43:54] - Looking at optimizations...
[12:43:54] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[12:43:54] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[12:43:54] - Files status OK
[12:43:58] - Expanded 25466774 -> 31941441 (decompressed 125.4 percent)
[12:43:58] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=25466774 data_size=31941441, decompressed_data_size=31941441 diff=0
[12:43:58] - Digital signature verified
[12:43:58] 
[12:43:58] Project: 2686 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 126)
[12:43:58] 
[12:43:58] Entering M.D.
[12:44:04] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[12:44:07] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[12:44:19] Resuming from checkpoint
[12:44:20] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[12:44:20] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[12:44:20] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[12:44:20] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[12:44:20] Completed 21943 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[12:49:02] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[13:10:28] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
[13:31:38] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
```

Last file reflecting the progress before it BSOD'd again


----------



## msgclb (Jun 28, 2011)

bogmali said:


> So I came home to a black Linux screen and there goes another -bigadv WU
> 
> Last file reflecting the progress before it BSOD'd again



Don't leave!

Here's mine:


```
# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/corwin/SMP
Executable: /home/corwin/SMP/fah6
Arguments: -smp -bigbeta -verbosity 9 

[16:59:37] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:59:37] - User name: msgclb (Team 50711)
[16:59:37] - User ID: 2299B4A04FBED90F
[16:59:37] - Machine ID: 1
[16:59:37] 
[16:59:37] Work directory not found. Creating...
[16:59:37] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[16:59:37] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[16:59:37] Cleaning up work directory
[16:59:37] - Autosending finished units... [June 24 16:59:37 UTC]
[16:59:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:59:37] Trying to send all finished work units
[16:59:37] Passkey found
[16:59:37] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[16:59:37] - Autosend completed
[16:59:37] - Will indicate memory of 5979 MB
[16:59:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:59:37] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[16:59:37] Posted data.
[16:59:37] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[16:59:37] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:59:38] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:59:38] Sent data
[16:59:38] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[16:59:44] Posted data.
[16:59:44] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24864566)
[17:00:12] - Downloaded at ~867 kB/s
[17:00:12] - Averaged speed for that direction ~867 kB/s
[17:00:12] + Received work.
[17:00:12] + Closed connections
[17:00:12] 
[17:00:12] + Processing work unit
[17:00:12] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[17:00:12] Core not found.
[17:00:12] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[17:00:12] - Attempting to download new core...
[17:00:12] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a5.exe
[17:00:12] Downloading core (/~pande/Linux/AMD64/beta/Core_a5.fah from www.stanford.edu)
[17:00:12] Initial: AFDE; + 10240 bytes downloaded
*** deleted lines ***
[17:00:20] Initial: 1641; + 2776254 bytes downloaded
[17:00:20] Verifying core Core_a5.fah...
[17:00:20] Signature is VALID
[17:00:20] 
[17:00:20] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a5.exe
[17:00:20] Decompressed FahCore_a5.exe (6272504 bytes) successfully
[17:00:20] + Core successfully engaged
[17:00:56] 
[17:00:56] + Processing work unit
[17:00:56] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[17:00:56] Core found.
[17:00:56] Working on queue slot 01 [June 24 17:00:56 UTC]
[17:00:56] + Working ...
[17:00:56] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 12 -checkpoint 5 -verbose -lifeline 1518 -version 634'

[17:00:56] 
[17:00:56] *------------------------------*
[17:00:56] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[17:00:56] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[17:00:56] 
[17:00:56] Preparing to commence simulation
[17:00:56] - Looking at optimizations...
[17:00:56] - Created dyn
[17:00:56] - Files status OK
[17:00:59] - Expanded 24864054 -> 30796292 (decompressed 123.8 percent)
[17:00:59] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24864054 data_size=30796292, decompressed_data_size=30796292 diff=0
[17:00:59] - Digital signature verified
[17:00:59] 
[17:00:59] Project: 6901 (Run 15, Clone 5, Gen 57)
[17:00:59] 
[17:00:59] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[17:00:59] Entering M.D.
[17:01:06] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[17:01:09] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[17:39:04] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[18:15:30] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[18:49:47] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[19:25:46] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[20:01:11] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
*** deleted lines
[23:33:31] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
[00:08:26] Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
[00:43:31] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
[01:18:53] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
[01:54:48] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
[02:30:33] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
[03:04:58] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
[03:40:30] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[03:40:40] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[03:40:50] 
[03:40:50] Finished Work Unit:
[03:40:50] - Reading up to 52713120 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 52713120
[03:40:50] trr file hash check passed.
[03:40:50] - Reading up to 46992260 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 46992260
[03:40:51] xtc file hash check passed.
[03:40:51] edr file hash check passed.
[03:40:51] logfile size: 240022
[03:40:51] Leaving Run
[03:40:53] - Writing 100115350 bytes of core data to disk...
[03:40:53]   ... Done.
[04:23:16] - Shutting down core
[04:23:16] 
[04:23:16] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[04:27:49] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[04:27:49] Unit 1 finished with 59 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[04:27:49] Updated performance fraction: 0.587081
[04:27:49] Sending work to server
[04:27:49] Project: 6901 (Run 15, Clone 5, Gen 57)


[04:27:49] + Attempting to send results [June 27 04:27:49 UTC]
[04:27:49] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[04:27:49]   (Read 100115350 bytes from disk)
[04:27:49] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[04:35:48] Posted data.
[04:35:48] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~204 kB/s
[04:35:48] - Averaged speed for that direction ~204 kB/s
[04:35:48] + Results successfully sent
[04:35:48] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[04:35:48] + Starting local stats count at 1
[04:54:01] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:54:01] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[04:54:01] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[04:54:01] Cleaning up work directory
[04:54:01] + Attempting to get work packet
[04:54:01] Passkey found
[04:54:01] - Will indicate memory of 5979 MB
[04:54:01] - Connecting to assignment server
[04:54:01] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[04:54:02] Posted data.
[04:54:02] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[04:54:02] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[04:54:02] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:54:02] Sent data
[04:54:02] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[04:54:15] Posted data.
[04:54:15] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 57250754)
[04:55:02] - Downloaded at ~1189 kB/s
[04:55:02] - Averaged speed for that direction ~1028 kB/s
[04:55:02] + Received work.
[04:55:03] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:55:03] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[04:55:03] + Closed connections
[04:55:03] 
[04:55:03] + Processing work unit
[04:55:03] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[04:55:03] Core found.
[04:55:03] Working on queue slot 02 [June 27 04:55:03 UTC]
[04:55:03] + Working ...
[04:55:03] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 12 -checkpoint 5 -verbose -lifeline 1518 -version 634'

[04:55:03] 
[04:55:03] *------------------------------*
[04:55:03] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[04:55:03] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[04:55:03] 
[04:55:03] Preparing to commence simulation
[04:55:03] - Looking at optimizations...
[04:55:03] - Created dyn
[04:55:03] - Files status OK
[04:55:09] - Expanded 57250242 -> 71846524 (decompressed 50.4 percent)
[04:55:09] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=57250242 data_size=71846524, decompressed_data_size=71846524 diff=0
[04:55:10] - Digital signature verified
[04:55:10] 
[04:55:10] Project: 6903 (Run 9, Clone 13, Gen 7)
[04:55:10] 
[04:55:10] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[04:55:10] Entering M.D.
[04:55:18] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[04:55:23] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[04:59:37] - Autosending finished units... [June 27 04:59:37 UTC]
[04:59:37] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:59:37] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[04:59:37] - Autosend completed
[06:11:49] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[07:29:45] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[08:46:48] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[10:02:50] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[11:19:58] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[12:36:10] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[13:54:46] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[15:11:17] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[16:29:24] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[17:45:19] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
[19:03:01] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[20:18:48] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
[21:35:38] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
[22:53:39] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
[00:11:14] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
[01:29:56] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
[02:47:58] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
```

Are you using the 64-bit version?

I used this guide to set up my linux client.

[Ubuntu] Setting up the SMP (CPU) client

This show how I start my Linux SMP client.







I noticed that you have an EVGA X58 system. What processor and memory?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I noticed that you have an EVGA X58 system. What processor and memory?



Yes I am using the 64bit version. Motherboard is EVGA X58 SLI E758, I7-970 @3.9Ghz, and 3X2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR3-1600.

Unbelievable, got another error This time it's an UNSTABLE MACHINE


```
# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/evga_x58/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigbeta -smp -verbosity 9 

[03:16:17] - Ask before connecting: No
[03:16:17] - User name: bogmali (Team 50711)
[03:16:17] - User ID: B38EFF300499234
[03:16:17] - Machine ID: 1
[03:16:17] 
[03:16:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:16:17] 
[03:16:17] + Processing work unit
[03:16:17] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[03:16:17] Core found.
[03:16:17] - Autosending finished units... [June 28 03:16:17 UTC]
[03:16:17] Trying to send all finished work units
[03:16:17] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[03:16:17] - Autosend completed
[03:16:17] Working on queue slot 03 [June 28 03:16:17 UTC]
[03:16:17] + Working ...
[03:16:17] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 1849 -version 634'

[03:16:18] 
[03:16:18] *------------------------------*
[03:16:18] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[03:16:18] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[03:16:18] 
[03:16:18] Preparing to commence simulation
[03:16:18] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[03:16:27] - Looking at optimizations...
[03:16:27] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[03:16:27] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[03:16:27] - Going to use standard loops.
[03:16:27] - Files status OK
[03:16:31] - Expanded 25466774 -> 31941441 (decompressed 125.4 percent)
[03:16:31] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=25466774 data_size=31941441, decompressed_data_size=31941441 diff=0
[03:16:31] - Digital signature verified
[03:16:31] 
[03:16:31] Project: 2686 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 126)
[03:16:31] 
[03:16:31] Entering M.D.
[03:16:37] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[03:16:40] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[03:16:50] Resuming from checkpoint
[03:16:53] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[03:16:53] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[03:16:53] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[03:16:53] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[03:16:54] Completed 29713 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[03:19:19] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)


--- Opening Log file [June 28 04:11:32 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.34

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/evga_x58/folding
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigbeta -smp -verbosity 9 

[04:11:32] - Ask before connecting: No
[04:11:32] - User name: bogmali (Team 50711)
[04:11:32] - User ID: B38EFF300499234
[04:11:32] - Machine ID: 1
[04:11:32] 
[04:11:32] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:11:32] 
[04:11:32] + Processing work unit
[04:11:32] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[04:11:32] Core found.
[04:11:32] - Autosending finished units... [June 28 04:11:32 UTC]
[04:11:32] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:11:32] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[04:11:32] - Autosend completed
[04:11:32] Working on queue slot 03 [June 28 04:11:32 UTC]
[04:11:32] + Working ...
[04:11:32] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 12 -checkpoint 6 -verbose -lifeline 1810 -version 634'

[04:11:32] 
[04:11:32] *------------------------------*
[04:11:32] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[04:11:32] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[04:11:32] 
[04:11:32] Preparing to commence simulation
[04:11:32] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[04:11:42] - Looking at optimizations...
[04:11:42] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[04:11:42] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[04:11:42] - Going to use standard loops.
[04:11:42] - Files status OK
[04:11:45] - Expanded 25466774 -> 31941441 (decompressed 125.4 percent)
[04:11:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=25466774 data_size=31941441, decompressed_data_size=31941441 diff=0
[04:11:46] - Digital signature verified
[04:11:46] 
[04:11:46] Project: 2686 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 126)
[04:11:46] 
[04:11:46] Entering M.D.
[04:11:52] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[04:11:55] Mapping NT from 12 to 12 
[04:12:06] Resuming from checkpoint
[04:12:07] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[04:12:07] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[04:12:07] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[04:12:07] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[04:12:08] Completed 29713 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[04:14:32] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
[04:25:52] mdrun returned 255
[04:25:52] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=250000
[04:25:52] Work fraction=1005.1695 steps=250000.
[04:25:56] logfile size=39307 infoLength=39307 edr=25 trr=1
[04:25:56] logfile size: 39307 info=39307 bed=25 hdr=1
[04:25:56] - Writing 39845 bytes of core data to disk...
[04:25:56]   ... Done.
[04:25:57] 
[04:25:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[04:25:58] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[04:25:58] Sending work to server
[04:25:58] Project: 2686 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 126)


[04:25:58] + Attempting to send results [June 28 04:25:58 UTC]
[04:25:58] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[04:25:58]   (Read 39845 bytes from disk)
[04:25:58] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:8080/
[04:25:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[04:25:59]     (171.67.108.22:8080)
[04:25:59] + Retrying using alternative port
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:80/
[04:25:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[04:25:59]     (171.67.108.22:80)
[04:25:59] - Error: Could not transmit unit 03 (completed June 28) to work server.
[04:25:59] - 1 failed uploads of this unit.
[04:25:59]   Keeping unit 03 in queue.
[04:25:59] Trying to send all finished work units
[04:25:59] Project: 2686 (Run 0, Clone 6, Gen 126)


[04:25:59] + Attempting to send results [June 28 04:25:59 UTC]
[04:25:59] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[04:25:59]   (Read 39845 bytes from disk)
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:8080/
[04:25:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[04:25:59]     (171.67.108.22:8080)
[04:25:59] + Retrying using alternative port
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:80/
[04:25:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[04:25:59]     (171.67.108.22:80)
[04:25:59] - Error: Could not transmit unit 03 (completed June 28) to work server.
[04:25:59] - 2 failed uploads of this unit.


[04:25:59] + Attempting to send results [June 28 04:25:59 UTC]
[04:25:59] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[04:25:59]   (Read 39845 bytes from disk)
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/
[04:25:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[04:25:59]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[04:25:59] + Retrying using alternative port
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:80/
[04:25:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[04:25:59]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[04:25:59]   Could not transmit unit 03 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[04:25:59] + Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
[04:25:59] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[04:25:59] Cleaning up work directory
[04:25:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[04:25:59] Passkey found
[04:25:59] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[04:25:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[04:25:59] - Could not CosmHTTPOpen
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[04:25:59] Connecting to http://assign2.stanford.edu:80/
[04:25:59] - Could not CosmHTTPOpen
[04:25:59] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[04:25:59] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[04:25:59] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[04:26:17] + Attempting to get work packet
[04:26:17] Passkey found
[04:26:17] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[04:26:17] - Connecting to assignment server
[04:26:17] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[04:26:18] Posted data.
[04:26:18] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.141).
[04:26:18] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[04:26:19] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:26:19] Sent data
[04:26:19] Connecting to http://130.237.232.141:8080/
[04:26:26] Posted data.
[04:26:26] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24864505)
[04:28:36] + Could not get Work unit data from Work Server
[04:28:36] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[04:28:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[04:28:54] Passkey found
[04:28:54] - Will indicate memory of 5972 MB
[04:28:54] - Connecting to assignment server
[04:28:54] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[04:28:54] Posted data.
[04:28:54] Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.141).
[04:28:54] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[04:28:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:28:54] Sent data
[04:28:54] Connecting to http://130.237.232.141:8080/
[04:29:02] Posted data.
[04:29:02] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 24864505)
```

Stanford needs to hurry up port this through Windows as I am growing impatient Might have to switch back to Windows if it keeps going like this.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 28, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Yes I am using the 64bit version. Motherboard is EVGA X58 SLI E758, I7-970 @3.9Ghz, and 3X2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR3-1600.
> 
> Unbelievable, got another error This time it's an UNSTABLE MACHINE
> 
> ...



I previously mentioned that I'm not a Linux expert although for several years I was a Linux programmer for a Windows/Linux app. To run my app I had to include the library as in the image below. Notice how zodac uses a text file to start the library:

'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=~/lib64-fah'

(from zodac's guide)





I'm guessing you're not starting the client this way and I don't know if not using the library causes a problem. Maybe you really have an UNSTABLE MACHINE.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 28, 2011)

Bogmali, the unstable machine is usually a voltage issue, but finding which one is a pain.  It's either vcore, vtt, or qpi vcore.  The client-core communications error seems to be a memory error, try loosening timings to rule out the ram.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Maybe you really have an UNSTABLE MACHINE.



It could be

I've switched back to Windows for now since I cannot get any production out of it. I'll play with it again this Thursday from scratch using Zodac's guide.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 28, 2011)

bogmali said:


> It could be
> 
> I've switched back to Windows for now since I cannot get any production out of it. I'll play with it again this Thursday from scratch using Zodac's guide.



What F150_Raptor said above about your voltages does make more sense. How do you verify your memory is stable? I burn the bootable iso of Memtest86+ and let it make at least 2 runs before I cross my fingers that my memory is stable.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 30, 2011)

Well,  more weird stuff...  dug out my old,  dead,  palit gtx280,  and completely ripped it apart.  Looked for cold solder joints and burnt components.  Couldn't find any.  So checked thermal compound,  it was almost turned to power.  So I reformed all the thermal pads,  and applied mx2 to the gpu and put it back together.  Stuck it in folding box #1 where it promptly booted,  installed,  and began folding.  Probably just jinxed myself,  but if not I just replaced one 260 with a 280,  and then a 9800gtx with a 260!  And I'll have the first card to start my 3rd folding box when I get my x58.  Cross fingers for me,  I really hope this 280 keeps going!  Also found out the hard way that if you have a job going for a particular card with v7 client,  and replace it,  it never gets finished,  bummer.
Edit:  on one box when the first job on the new card was finished,  it continued the job from the old card,  so not too bad.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 1, 2011)

F150, did you add to your stable?  You had 3 WU's hit today for 1.6 million, along with the 2 WU's and a million yesterday.  That looks like another Quad G34 system to me.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 1, 2011)

Kind of, changed one of my 980x's over to linux.  So there's the  G34, Sr-2, and 2 980x's running linux.  When you get back to back 6903's and 6904's on all rigs, the points add up fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright fellas, after a while of inactivity, I started folding again on a 8800GT.  Waiting for a few extra bucks to order some tubing/coolant so I can then replace this card with the GTX 295 I have which is water cooled and get folding with that card once again.  Still trying to troubleshoot my 2nd rig which will also be folding.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 1, 2011)

Excellent,  my ppd did go up,  my stupid dead 280 is still folding,  maybe there are reasons in the universe for weird shit.....  how odd the 280 fiasco happened before I even hit 1mil,  today I hit 8.5mil with the stupid thing!!
Edit: crazy folder badge will be back by tomorrow I figure,  30+k ppd should be easy now......pray for me.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 1, 2011)

Which reminds me,  what app works best with v7 to give you actual realtime info on jobs ect,  v7 just keeps saying "unknown"?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 2, 2011)

Well guys, I knew this was coming.  They cut down the bigadv base points.  Here's what it looks like now.

Project   
2684  Old points:12790  New points:10235            
2685  Old points:8955    New points:7164             
2686  Old points:8955    New points:7164             
2689  Old points:8955    New points:7164            
2692  Old points:8955    New points:7164             
6900  Old points:8955    New points:7164             
6901  Old points:8955    New points:7164             
6903  Old points:28385   New points:22708           
6904  Old points:39426   New points:31541           

They knocked 20% off the base points.  For some teams it'll be huge drop, for others not so much.  It just depends on how much the teams had invested in cpu's vs gpu's.  Only time will tell.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 2, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Well guys, I knew this was coming.  They cut down the bigadv base points.  Here's what it looks like now.
> 
> Project
> 2684  Old points:12790  New points:10235
> ...



They ought to give bonus points for waiting for the client to go from Done to FINISHED_UNIT.

I'm uploading a -bigbeta and it took over 1 1/2 hours to go from Done to FINISHED_UNIT. At least it only took 10 minutes of waiting to start sending the WU.

I noticed on the Stanford forum that no one is happy with the bonus points. The GPU guys don't like all the points the -bigadv guys get, the -bigadv guys are peeved they lost some bonus points. 

I would guess that F150_Raptor can still have his 1M point days.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 2, 2011)

msgclb said:


> They ought to give bonus points for waiting for the client to go from Done to FINISHED_UNIT.
> 
> I'm uploading a -bigbeta and it took over 1 1/2 hours to go from Done to FINISHED_UNIT. At least it only took 10 minutes of waiting to start sending the WU.


That's the biggest problem with the ext4 file system. if you use the ext3 file system it only takes 1 minute at the most.  


msgclb said:


> I noticed on the Stanford forum that no one is happy with the bonus points. The GPU guys don't like all the points the -bigadv guys get, the -bigadv guys are peeved they lost some bonus points.
> 
> I would guess that F150_Raptor can still have his 1M point days.


It doesn't matter which side of the bridge your on, no body's ever happy.  I lost 200k to 250k ppd.  The 1 million point days are going to be tough unless I can get 3 to drop in one day.  Oh well, what can you do?  Fold on!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 2, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's the biggest problem with the ext4 file system. if you use the ext3 file system it only takes 1 minute at the most.



So that's the reason for using the ext3 file system. I didn't know what file system was being used but yesterday in anticipation of today's upload I found and created a check list to reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 using the ext3 file system. I didn't like the gui for 11.04 so I am going to go back to 10.10 and make folder sharing work this time.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 3, 2011)

Well guys, I'm taking a break from F@H.  I will tell you I'll be back, just switching over to wcg for TechPowerUp for a while.  The g34 and sr-2 will drop today and get switched over.  The 2 980x's still have 2 days left on their w/u's b4 they get switched.  Keep up the good work, I'll still be floating around.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy your still sticking around TPU, the WCG guy's will be glad of your firepower...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Happy your still sticking around TPU, the WCG guy's will be glad of your firepower...



We definitely will and we definitely appreciate it.  If I can hopefully get some tubing and coolant soon I can at least add two more cores to F@H to make up like 1% of F150's points.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 3, 2011)

Figured out why no one uses 280s for folding,  way too much heat!  Darn thing is running 82c,  and taking the 260 below it to 71c.  In my other folding box with 2 260s,  I just increased shaders to 1512 to bump up ppd,  and around 66c on both cards.  Oh well,  I spent almost twice as much on the 280 as my 2 285s,  so I want my money's worth.  Wonder how long it will live folding at those temps.....


----------



## theonedub (Jul 4, 2011)

Bonus for bigadv being adjusted. Looks like they want to balance the performance of the clients.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 4, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Figured out why no one uses 280s for folding,  way too much heat!  Darn thing is running 82c,  and taking the 260 below it to 71c.  In my other folding box with 2 260s,  I just increased shaders to 1512 to bump up ppd,  and around 66c on both cards.  Oh well,  I spent almost twice as much on the 280 as my 2 285s,  so I want my money's worth.  Wonder how long it will live folding at those temps.....


Throw some fans on them Pete. I always have a server fan blowing fresh air between the array of GPU's on a given motherboard. It lowers temp 5-10C on rigs where the cards are spaced tight.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah,  already got an 18" house fan blowing in it,  might try and add a smaller fan to direct air right at the card intake.  My ambient temps are starting to get high,  doesn't help.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2011)

Added my 5870 with the new client at 1040 on the core and 1260 memory. I can hear the chokes singing to me. 

Pulling 98% use on the GPU and 23-29% of CPU. Estimated 2hrs 59minutes for project 5732


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2011)

So when I started the F@H I already had afterburner and GPUZ running, then I closed GPUZ and immediately the afterburner software showed 1.65 vcore to my GPU!!!!! I thought it to be a glitch, but then I closed afterburner and reopended it and although it showed 1.350 for voltage on the slider the window showed 1.65, then I closed it and opened GPUZ and it showed the same.


WTF is up?









Is this for real?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

Steevo said:


> So when I started the F@H I already had afterburner and GPUZ running, then I closed GPUZ and immediately the afterburner software showed 1.65 vcore to my GPU!!!!! I thought it to be a glitch, but then I closed afterburner and reopended it and although it showed 1.350 for voltage on the slider the window showed 1.65, then I closed it and opened GPUZ and it showed the same.
> 
> 
> WTF is up?
> ...



Have you tried restarting the PC?  Possible glitch, don't think it'll just change like that...


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I just screwed aroudn with it some more, and the chokes change pitch when it jumps, as well the GPU temp dropped four degrees when I dropped the voltage and the core then ramped them both back to 1.35 and 950Mhz

Now it is stable at 1.35 except afterburner is showing spikes of 2V and the chokes definitely change when it happens.

Yep, stressing the card while FAH is running causes a distinct jump to 1.65 volts, I just dropped it to 760 core and 1.3 volts.

And then it jumps back to 1.65


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2011)

Found the issue. DO NOT RUN TWO VOLTAGE SENSOR AWARE UTILITIES ON THESE CARDS!!!!!!


For example running GPUz and Afterburner was a no no. Some members at other forums noticed this same issue and actually measured the voltage, yes it was at 1.65 and yes it did spike to two volts for a few ms. 


Might make for awesome overclocking but damages will be done for any length of time in use at that voltage.


EDIT** And now all my little pixilation is gone from aero at normal speeds again. I wonder if the card is damaged?**

See the aero edge of GPUz in the screenshot above.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2011)

Steevo said:


> Added my 5870 with the new client at 1040 on the core and 1260 memory. I can hear the chokes singing to me.
> 
> Pulling 98% use on the GPU and 23-29% of CPU. Estimated 2hrs 59minutes for project 5732



P5732 is a GPU2 project.  You need to follow (if you haven't already) the instructions in this post to get the V7 client to pick up a core_16 WU which will get you 2-3 times the PPD.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508  If you've already done this, the client will do a GPU2 WU first before trying to get the core_16 WU.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2011)

I most have left one rig with Windows update on. My rigsitter just reported (5 days late) that it had restarted from an update. I should be running on two cylinders from now on unless I will pick up the -bigadv I lost 56 % in (2684), in that case I will get around 3500 PPD on that rig. I really should install some monitoring software. Suggestions?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 7, 2011)

It is still running and now processing the new clients OK. 

Project 11294

P112924 : Test simulations of a single full-length amyloid beta (Abeta) monomer in water at 370K :

A pathological marker of Alzheimer's disease is the senile plaques composed of Abeta peptides in patient brains. The simulation system is composed of a single full-length Abeta in water. These simulations will serve as a test of force-field usage (ffamber96), system setup and to build up possible Markov states for Abeta monomer, which will serve as great starting points for future oligomerization studies.

Points and final deadlines:

project 11294: 1835 points, preferred deadline 6 days, final deadline 10 days 

I am running this at just over 5 hours. ** At 800Mhz core** 

I just upped the core and voltage back to my default 1010Mhz and 1.35 and it is stable and running smooth, the fold time has dropped significantly too, so these should be knocked out sooner.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> P5732 is a GPU2 project. You need to follow (if you haven't already) the instructions in this post to get the V7 client to pick up a core_16 WU which will get you 2-3 times the PPD. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...postcount=1508 If you've already done this, the client will do a GPU2 WU first before trying to get the core_16 WU.



the man speaks utter sense steevo i couldnt get x16 work for the last 2 months(prob me) and now ive got it sorted my ppd has gone up A lot, I run 950 1250 24/7 for folding fine and its doing 8946.67ppd 1835.00 per WU base credit on this project 11294 (15, 214, 19)

ive also upped the clocks on my P4 D gt240 bedroom combo to eek out a few more points
when i get a proper cooler for it instead of the utter ghetobolloxup of a HSF iv thrown together for it(old intel heat sink with random 120 fan fixed fairley oddly above it with pvc tape) il easy get that to 4ghz and it might actually start doin summat

got me to 16 somehow in the foldin pie list


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2011)

Completed three work units this afternoon. 10K per day for my card at 1044Mhz core. 


Should have done this sooner. Perhaps I will throw this and SMP on three new quad core machines going in to the fleet this week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I most have left one rig with Windows update on. My rigsitter just reported (5 days late) that it had restarted from an update. I should be running on two cylinders from now on unless I will pick up the -bigadv I lost 56 % in (2684), in that case I will get around 3500 PPD on that rig. I really should install some monitoring software. Suggestions?



Is everyone morning the departure of F150?  It's too quiet here.

M, I don't know which ones work and I know that most of them will crash a system Folding on the GPU, because, well, it's using the GPU as well.  Teamviewer might work.  LogMeIn?  Both of those have free versions.  If you spent some time going (remote locations, in a hotel, nothing to do..) through this thread and the FAH assistance thread (Oh joy!) you'd find conversations about this very thing.  I just don't recall what some have used.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is everyone morning the departure of F150?  It's too quiet here.
> 
> M, I don't know which ones work and I know that most of them will crash a system Folding on the GPU, because, well, it's using the GPU as well.  Teamviewer might work.  LogMeIn?  Both of those have free versions.  If you spent some time going (remote locations, in a hotel, nothing to do..) through this thread and the FAH assistance thread (Oh joy!) you'd find conversations about this very thing.  I just don't recall what some have used.



The main reason that I didn't install some remote software already was my fear of adding instability and taking away CPU cycles. I have to relay on my rigsitter. Justed ordered a IPAD2 for her, so she owes my rigs some attention.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just upgraded another 920 till a i7 970, got it setup with linux and -bigbeta....

But dont seem to be picking up any -bigbeta work units on any of my rigs


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> But dont seem to be picking up any -bigbeta work units on any of my rigs



They have been very scarce lately M8, it's a 25% chance that you might get one. I have 2 Linux boxes folding -bigbeta (i7-970 and 2xE5620) and I've only picked up one o far.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 8, 2011)

bogmali said:


> They have been very scarce lately M8, it's a 25% chance that you might get one. I have 2 Linux boxes folding -bigbeta (i7-970 and 2xE5620) and I've only picked up one o far.



Yeah I picked up 2 in a row when I setup my first box...but nothing from then.

Ahh well, should net me about 60k PPD with the P26** WU's I have been getting lately.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2011)

Have one that is dropping tomorrow, we'll see how much that WU is worth


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Well things have changed, I came into some money, and I will be installing some solar panels on my home, I should be back and folding soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> The main reason that I didn't install some remote software already was my fear of adding instability and taking away CPU cycles.


Don't you think it would have less of an impact than your rigs sitting for days at a time doing nothing?


mstenholm said:


> I have to relay on my rigsitter. Just ordered a IPAD2 for her, so she owes my rigs some attention.


Hey, send reminders.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is everyone morning the departure of F150?  It's too quiet here.
> 
> M, I don't know which ones work and I know that most of them will crash a system Folding on the GPU, because, well, it's using the GPU as well.  Teamviewer might work.  LogMeIn?  Both of those have free versions.  If you spent some time going (remote locations, in a hotel, nothing to do..) through this thread and the FAH assistance thread (Oh joy!) you'd find conversations about this very thing.  I just don't recall what some have used.



I'm still lurking around.  

@ mstenholm, when I ran windows I never ran any of the windows updates on my folding machines.  Do you need to remote into them, or are you looking for a way to just monitor progress.  I have HFM report each time it updates to a dropbox account that I have, which I can view from my cell phone.  If a problem arises, them I call someone and have them go over and restart it.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 9, 2011)

I only need to monitor them. I will look into the HFM method, once I'm back.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 9, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'm still lurking around.
> 
> @ mstenholm, when I ran windows I never ran any of the windows updates on my folding machines.  Do you need to remote into them, or are you looking for a way to just monitor progress.  I have HFM report each time it updates to a dropbox account that I have, which I can view from my cell phone.  If a problem arises, them I call someone and have them go over and restart it.



You fold loco.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 9, 2011)

Steevo said:


> 10K per day for my card at 1044Mhz core.





you goaded me so im at 1050 1250


----------



## Steevo (Jul 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you goaded me so im at 1050 1250



Max stable at 1068 

I wonder what 1.45 would net me as with A/C running and the house at 68F it is running 38C on the core.

My memory sucks though, maxes out for F@H at 125x a few clicks above 1260 and I get issues with the units.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 10, 2011)

Steevo said:


> Max stable at 1068



i can get it to1100 but not stable at 1.32 max volts how you getting it to 1.45 as its watercooled so might do it with more v


----------



## Steevo (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah temps for me allowed huge gains at the same voltage. This card only ran for a few days before it had water on it. And it was a jump of over 200Mhz stable at the same voltage.

I was thinking about putting it outside this winter as I run a antifreeze mix for coolant and see what a suicide run would get me in Vantage.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 10, 2011)

so howd i get mine to 1.35-1.45? im brave enough its only a gfx card lol

ive been thinkin up a phase change block but not had the money or time yet

also steevo given your sys spec i wouldnt mind compareing benches m8 just to see what my ol cpu is saying as we have same gfx it would interest me greatly as i believe my mem bandwith to be my bottleneck

also does the antifreeze help?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 12, 2011)

Well,  my palit gtx280 died.. again.  Big surprise.  I've now got it stripped,  and ready for the oven!  Pray for it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 12, 2011)

amen


----------



## johnspack (Jul 14, 2011)

Well,  not going to hold my breath,  but my baked 280 is back up and folding.  And now instead of running at 80c its at 65c.  Bizarre.  Hope it keeps going for a while!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 15, 2011)

Weather has been exceptionally cool these past couple days- down to low 80s from 100+ this time last week. Been running 24/7 and should hit a long awaited milestone tomorrow.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 15, 2011)

I had to stop folding due to the weather, getting into the 90's in the room with the 'puter in it, and I'm trying to save money so no to the AC when im not in the room.

Anyone got a good source for 2 full cover GTX 470 waterblocks?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah,  we're getting a weird cold snap here or something too.  It's only 18c outside,  it should be much higher.  My baked 280 is still going!  Wonder what's going to happen when the heat hits....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 15, 2011)

hopefully stomp on for a few years


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2011)

Just cranked the 280 shader clock.  I think it will run balls to the wall for like 2-3 months,  then I'll have to bake it again.  But for now,  I'm going to get my $500 worth....


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 16, 2011)

Came home today to a dead i7 960 rig, Gigabyte MB, Gigabyte 480 and a MSI 460. Not sure what happened it wasn't running when I got home today. It's been off for a couple of months started it back up last weekend and now I come home to a dead rig. I've tried different scenarios like switching out parts for know good parts and found all of the above listed parts are bad. The only thing that still seems to work is the memory (GSkill tridents 1866). I suspect the PSU (corsair 850) was the culprit. Everything is still in warranty its just a hassle to send it all in for a RMA.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 16, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Came home today to a dead i7 960 rig, Gigabyte MB, Gigabyte 480 and a MSI 460. Not sure what happened it wasn't running when I got home today. It's been off for a couple of months started it back up last weekend and now I come home to a dead rig. I've tried different scenarios like switching out parts for know good parts and found all of the above listed parts are bad. The only thing that still seems to work is the memory (GSkill tridents 1866). I suspect the PSU (corsair 850) was the culprit. Everything is still in warranty its just a hassle to send it all in for a RMA.




I have a Corsair 850 in one of my i7-970 rigs so I hope it doesn't blow its top. I've been worried that the heat here in Oklahoma would cause one of my rigs to finally decide to pop a cap or resistor. This is me putting up with my 100F+ days.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 17, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I have a Corsair 850 in one of my i7-970 rigs so I hope it doesn't blow its top. I've been worried that the heat here in Oklahoma would cause one of my rigs to finally decide to pop a cap or resistor. This is me putting up with my 100F+ days.



what cooling are you running Air or Water 

and aren't Corsair PSU's able to do 100% draw @ 40~45c (104~113f) continuous


----------



## msgclb (Jul 17, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> what cooling are you running Air or Water
> 
> and aren't Corsair PSU's able to do 100% draw @ 40~45c (104~113f) continuous



I'd hope what happened to TeXBill's Corair PSU and other components is a rare occurrence.

My Core i7-970 is in a ASUS P6T Deluxe that is water cooled.
The radiator is a ThermoChill PA120.3 with 3 Delta 38mm fans installed in the top of a COOLER MASTER HAF 932 case.
I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 that's currently folding a 6904 WU that will upload about 350K Monday morning.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 17, 2011)

Well boy's, I've gotta go to Chicago for another week. All rigs will be off until early Sat morning(unless my flight gets cancelled again and I have to drive in from Atlanta:shadedshu). Keep on folding!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 17, 2011)

have a good trip dude.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 17, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well boy's, I've gotta go to Chicago for another week. All rigs will be off until early Sat morning(unless my flight gets cancelled again and I have to drive in from Atlanta:shadedshu). Keep on folding!



You need a corporate jet so you can take advantage of there tax advantages.
Drive/fly safe.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 17, 2011)

> I have a Corsair 850 in one of my i7-970 rigs so I hope it doesn't blow its top. I've been worried that the heat here in Oklahoma would cause one of my rigs to finally decide to pop a cap or resistor. This is me putting up with my 100F+ days.


My psu is about 2 yrs old, after checking the psu it was bad. Second corsair that has died on me this year. I built that rig at the end of the summer of 09, so its been well used as a folder and gaming rig. It has been watercooled and oc to 4.2GHZ, and has been running that way since day 1. 
I think it was mad at me for retiring it to a folder only when I built the 2600K rig. 
I got everything boxed and ready to ship out on Monday so hopefully it doesn't take long for the RMA's to get back.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 17, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> My psu is about 2 yrs old, after checking the psu it was bad. Second corsair that has died on me this year. I built that rig at the end of the summer of 09, so its been well used as a folder and gaming rig. It was been watercooled an oc to 4.2GHZ, has been running that way since day 1.
> I think it was mad at me for retiring it to a folder only when I built the 2600K rig.
> I got everything boxed and ready to ship out on Monday so hopefully it doesn't take log for the RMA's to get back.



Good grief! My Corsair 850 will be 2 yrs old in Sept.
A few months ago I was upgrading a motherboard when I noticed that the fan wasn't spinning on a Thermaltake 850 PSU. I found the box but no invoice. After searching Newegg I found it and luckily it was still within its 5 yr warranty. I've had PSU's die but not destroy other components.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 17, 2011)

> PSU's die but not destroy other components.


This one is a first. Lucky everything was still under warranty. 
It looks like the 8 pin plug on the MB shorted out and caused my problems.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody from the team interested in these before I list them elsewhere?



Spoiler
















Both are BNIB and never been opened. Board is a B3 stepping RMA upgrade that I traded for and the 2600K is also BNIB (obviously) that I also got from a trade. I'll let both go for $475 shipped (unfortunately CONUS only). Active TPU F@H and WCG team members only for this price.

UPDATE:

I have them listed on Amazon so if anyone wants them just PM me.


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 17, 2011)

> Both are BNIB and never been opened. Board is a B3 stepping RMA upgrade that I traded for and the 2600K is also BNIB (obviously) that I also got from a trade. I'll let both go for $475 shipped (unfortunately CONUS only). Active TPU F@H and WCG team members only for this price.


Good deal just no money at the moment...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Anybody from the team interested in these before I list them elsewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you be interested in trade + some cash ?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Would you be interested in trade + some cash ?



Only trade that I would do is for an i7-970 or 980

PM me what you have in mind.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2011)

Well,  since I have all folding now,  I can report that all gtx260,  280 and 285 cards will fold safely 24/7 at 660/1512/default ram clocks.  I was worried about my baked 280,  but it's spitting out ppd at those clocks.  You can see my daily ppd..  about 34k.  Not bad for old skool!  I'm sure I'll have to re-bake the 280,  but if it works,  I'll do it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2011)

Mydog, I think that I can speak for all of us when I say that our hearts go out to you during this time of tragedy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 23, 2011)

Just got back home and all rigs are running full blast!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone happen to have any video cards for sale?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone happen to have any video cards for sale?



Gotta give us more than that.  Price range or performance level.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone happen to have any video cards for sale?



Are you planing to start folding again?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2011)

I sold my ATI so i am looking for a decent folding card. looking to spend around 150 or less. Performance of a 5830 or higher. 
I will be folding with that and my 8600gt. I would like to fold more but the power bill is telling me not to. And to top it off we have had 5 days that it is over 100f (with heat index)


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2011)

460 is still the best card PPD/money wise as far as I know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2011)

I have beeen looking to get a 460 or 465. Seems that my choices aren't bad then.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2011)

If electricity usage is important to you, don't get the 465.  460, 560 non Ti (just the 5xx version of the 1GB 460) and 560Ti are the way to go in PPD/watt for GPU's with the 560Ti at the top. (I'm intentionally leaving out the 460 2win and the 590 because of their price in PPD/watt)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 23, 2011)

i should have 2 x 480s up and running by the end of this week for the team


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i should have 2 x 480s up and running by the end of this week for the team



I haven’t been home in Denmark for the past 4 weeks but I can see it has been a cold summer. With these two GPUs you will at least have summer temperature indoor


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 23, 2011)

they have zalman coolers on them  but yeah, they are still hot, but for the price , (2200) DKK i couldnt say no


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 24, 2011)

im considering getting another 5870 while i can still get a ref ver from somewhere,or getting a 5850 to go in this sys instead of the gt240 which i cant enable folding anyway, if ref it will get a water block to reach 1 ghz like the one i have the question is does the v7 client use all the shaders anyway?

cheers, tut, ive decided to not bother, ill wait for (7xxx's)


----------



## Josh154 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey team, hope everyone is having a great summer and staying safe and healthy! Just figured i'd stop by and give a shout out. Working for another 2 weeks then taking some time off to finish school so hopefully i'll have more time to visit then.

Keep on folding for the cause, have missed you guys here greatly. (no homo)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2011)

So i ordered a GTX460 1gb and what i got was a GTX560ti 1gb 
Should i keep it or should i demand a gtx460?
I have it overclocked to 1ghz/2ghz (core/shader) and it seems to be stable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2011)

What did you pay for?

Edit: You're sure it's a Ti, not a GTX560?  GPU-Z shot please


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 27, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> So i ordered a GTX460 1gb and what i got was a GTX560ti 1gb
> Should i keep it or should i demand a gtx460?
> I have it overclocked to 1ghz/2ghz (core/shader) and it seems to be stable.



Are you seriously asking this question???? Of course you keep it! Free upgrades rock.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 28, 2011)

My slumlord landlord informed me a while ago that my rent will be increased,  due to higher electrical bills...  guess my 3xgtx260s and single 280 running 24/7 makes that much diff?  oh well,  im not going to stop......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What did you pay for?
> 
> Edit: You're sure it's a Ti, not a GTX560?  GPU-Z shot please



Im sure it is a ti. I paid 119 nib shipped. I will give you a gpu-z when I get home,im at the gym finishing up my cardio.
I paid for a gtx460 1gb btw


----------



## johnspack (Jul 28, 2011)

I challenge fellow Canadians to add to this folding effort.  We have been getting unseasonably cold temps all summer.  come on!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 28, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I challenge fellow Canadians to add to this folding effort.  We have been getting unseasonably cold temps all summer.  come on!!!!!!


Send some of that cool weather to your brothers in the lower 48!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 28, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Im sure it is a ti. I paid 119 nib shipped. I will give you a gpu-z when I get home,im at the gym finishing up my cardio.
> I paid for a gtx460 1gb btw



You sure it's not a 550ti? 560ti's range between $180-$225 depending on rebates and discounts.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2011)

bogmali said:


> You sure it's not a 550ti? 560ti's range between $180-$225 depending on rebates and discounts.



100% positive. I checked it over multiple times,it has 2 6pins also


----------



## theonedub (Jul 28, 2011)

Im cutting back on Distributed Computing for the month to see how it affects my utility bill. 



p_o_s_pc said:


> Im sure it is a ti. I paid 119 nib shipped. I will give you a gpu-z when I get home,im at the gym finishing up my cardio.
> I paid for a gtx460 1gb btw



Whats the website? If that's what they're sending instead of 460FTWs for $120 I would buy at least a pair of cards.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2011)

I found it on Ebay. I looked for the link but it doesn't seem they have anymore.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 28, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I found it on Ebay. I looked for the link but it doesn't seem they have anymore.



Great find dude and that would be an upgrade from a GTX460


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Great find dude and that would be an upgrade from a GTX460



13K PPD vs 10K PPD!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 13K PPD vs 10K PPD!



overclocked and upped voltage i get a hair under 15k ppd


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 29, 2011)

:shadedshuive had a lot of crashes apparently im onit its the wkend


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 29, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> :shadedshuive had a lot of crashes apparently im onit its the wkend



What are you Folding on?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 29, 2011)

sig rig + a pentiumD @3.3 with a gt240 in it folding and at the min my mums P4 has done a week of "Testing" lol

sig rigs is main ppd earner and i keep coming back to hangs lately.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

just put a cheap 285 to fold for the team


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 29, 2011)

Pete, I moved your router request to networking. You'll get alot more useful info there than from a bunch of grumpy ol' folders.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149824


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

RIP Palit gtx280.  It died again,  and now I'm laying it to rest.  Probably will hang it on the wall somewhere simply because of it's epic failure.....   9800gtx back in it's place.  And still working on the router stuff,  and thankyou!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2011)

Just so you all know,  I'm folding this stuff in now upto 120f indoor temps.  I can't afford the lousy extra $35 the landlord wants for me to plug in the ac,  or else im just a cheap bastard....  my i7 system shipped today from a friend, 965ex cpu x58 mobo ect...   anyone got a cheap 970 for sale?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm melting,  think I'll have to let my boxes rest for a bit,  no dam ac,  its just too hot......


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2011)

It's too hot,  I have to shut down for 1-2 weeks,  then the heat is over.  I've only got 15amps,  and my landlord wants money for my ac.  I'm turning 50 this sept,  so I'll be folding stupid!  You all know from my history,  that I always come back.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish I could get even lousy AC for $35. I pay over $200 a month that either goes to AC costs or running any or all of my rigs. The temps here have exceeded 100F for the past several months and during that same time the part of the AC on the roof that is called a condenser crapped out. While waiting for it to be replaced the only AC I had was a window unit. During that greater part of a month my living room exceed 100F day and night although my bedroom was liveable. 

For the last few days thunderstorms have kept the temps down so I hope to add another rig.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2011)

It's just soo hot.... I'm a Canadian,  120f in my apt just does not sit with us....  makes us crazy!
Edit:  I really tried!  but only upto 2 weeks,  and we go back to nice and cool up here....


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my gawd!!!  AC!!!  The floor is actually cool to the touch to my feet now.  I missed AC so much.....
Edit:  I feel so guilty..... not....  sorry,  but I really need this.  2 weeks and the heat is over.....
Edit2:  it's cool enough outside by midnight to shut down ac,  open windows,  suck in cool air
and fire back up both boxes.  I'll have to shut them down every day,  but I'll still produce ppd....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 12, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I wish I could get even lousy AC for $35. I pay over $200 a month that either goes to AC costs or running any or all of my rigs. The temps here have exceeded 100F for the past several months and during that same time the part of the AC on the roof that is called a condenser crapped out. While waiting for it to be replaced the only AC I had was a window unit. During that greater part of a month my living room exceed 100F day and night although my bedroom was liveable.
> 
> For the last few days thunderstorms have kept the temps down so I hope to add another rig.



I wish my bill was that cheap, my bill was double that.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2011)

Well,  now I know what 15 amps gets me.  I was folding 3x gtx260s and a 9800gtx,  plus running a 32" crt tv,  plus my main system,  plus a small ac unit....  breaker kickout.  Bummer,  looks like the ac unit is an amp sucker.  I do have a 2nd 15 amp source in the form of 2 outlets in my kitchen,  but I'd have to run cords to feed a folding box or something.  Anyone know if a heavy duty extension cord could safely power a folding box?
Edit:  I did this when I started a game on my main box,  and fired up my 2 gtx285s......


----------



## F150_Raptor (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't trust an extension cord for a computer.  You might get away with it for the a/c though, it cycles on and off and doesn't run 100% of the time.  If you know an electrician, have him make you one.  It would be chunky, but the safest bet.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, I'm off to another week in Chicago for the last time this year. Rigs will be up and running on Friday nite. Someone crank up some hardware to make up for my missing PPD!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2011)

I would if I could. I found out that being away from my rigs (now for 6 weeks) is about the same as not running them. They could do +100 K PPD but they are doing around 20 since they are not picking up new jobs. I will be back home in about 10 days. I miss the little heat generators 

Edit: Hey were is my folding badge? Well, as I said...


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2011)

Back in 1967 I was in Chicago twice. The first time I got a 3-day pass and took a bus to Wriggle Field to watch the Cubs. The other time I flew in and out of O'Hare Airport.

So in honor to the Cubs loosing that day and Buck's last visit to Chicago this year I'll have a 200K+ day sometime this week.  

PS: This rig was already running before Buck's post.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 15, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Well,  now I know what 15 amps gets me.  I was folding 3x gtx260s and a 9800gtx,  plus running a 32" crt tv,  plus my main system,  plus a small ac unit....  breaker kickout.  Bummer,  looks like the ac unit is an amp sucker.  I do have a 2nd 15 amp source in the form of 2 outlets in my kitchen,  but I'd have to run cords to feed a folding box or something.  Anyone know if a heavy duty extension cord could safely power a folding box?
> Edit:  I did this when I started a game on my main box,  and fired up my 2 gtx285s......


Maker sure the Ext Cord is a 12/3 size and you should be fine. A 12/3 will easily handle 15 amps, but the weak link is in the receptacle contacts. Check the cord to make sure it's not getting too warm at the receptacle.


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2011)

Dammit. Not sure what happened here... my E2140 machine is suddenly dead. There are some LEDs on on the motherboard, but when I hit the power, either the case power switch or the board power switch, nothing happens. Board dead?


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like it might be the power supply actually... paper clip test and the fans don't spin up (psu fan and case fans I left hooked up)


----------



## bogmali (Aug 16, 2011)

hat said:


> Looks like it might be the power supply actually... paper clip test and the fans don't spin up (psu fan and case fans I left hooked up)



Remove anything that is hooked up to it and see what happens.


----------



## hat (Aug 17, 2011)

The only thing I left connected were those case fans. I've ran case fans off of jumped power supplies like this before, there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2011)

I confirmed it for a PSU issue late last night. Plugged in a spare 250w unit (just the main atx and cpu power) and the system came to life. I already bought a replacement, system should be up late next week provided the PSU didn't take anything else along with it when it became an hero.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 20, 2011)

Is a N210 any good at folding? No? I'm building a new rig for some outdoor cameras and I´m using some old part (i920, a Noctua 14 and some nice Muskins) but it might be a bit off an overkill so the overhead will be directed to folding (after a crunching run-in periode). As some will know I don't do GPU folding unless it get really cold, hence the 210.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 20, 2011)

itll earn some points for sure ive used 1 for a bit 1000-3000 ppd


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 2 rigs down today, SR-2 and i7-970. The 970 will be back on tomorrow but the SR-2 will take a break until the new CPU's come in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 22, 2011)

*Now we are #25 *

Well, we have just been passed by Hardware.no and ARS Technica Team Eggroll and have settled in at #25. We are very close to re-capturing #24, but we gott'a put our back into it. I'll be dropping a -bigadv each day for the next 3 days. I will bring online my HTPC(Phenom II x4 b50) and my gaming rig(trusty ol' Phenom 9850BE & 8800GTS 512mb) for an additional 20K PPD. Feel free to dust off any old hardware and resurrect it honor of Team TPU!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 22, 2011)

Yesterday I got a windows dialog that said my FahCore_a3.exe stopped working on one of my rigs while loading a 6068. I closed the program with the dialog and it picked up another WU. When that one completed I got the same dialog three times at which time I shut down the rig.

This morning I got up before the sun came up and just got home around 2:30 PM CST to find that another rig now has the same dialog but this time it's a 6071.

I closed the dialog and it pick up another 6071 and gave me the same error. I've closed the client for now. 

Is there anything on the folding forum that I've missed yesterday or today? Suggestions?


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2011)

Brought the GTX260 back to life today (and the E2140 for the WCG team). PSU was at my door when I got home from work, apparently even the usps leaves packages at your door these days.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm home after 8 weeks of work in Turkey. One rig was not running, but that I knew, since rig-sitter had turned it of due to air bubbles in the cooling system.  I tried for 1 hour to pick up a new job and gave up. The other rig is 35 % in a -bigadv after it had been idle for two days tryring to pick up a new job. Not really happy about folding atm.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2011)

My ppd is going to bounce around for awhile,  doing a bunch of extra work..  a question,  do you get bonus points for smp?  just wondering if it's worth while to fold my q9450,  which is now in my folding box #1.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes and yes.  You'll need a passkey.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah,  yes,  was aware of the passkey,  thanks for bringing that back to my attention!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2011)

just put my 5870 under the team  not much but it'll help 

gonna test out my gtx-285 yomottoe, its been acting up lately, i think it needs a little workover  new pads etc


----------



## johnspack (Aug 24, 2011)

Think I'm going to pay my landlord for ac for the last week of august...   it's over 100f in here right now,  and going to go higher,  sorry.....  boxes will be back up at end of Aug...


----------



## johnspack (Aug 25, 2011)

Extremely hot here,  close to heat stroke,  over 100f,  and no not funny we canucks do not like continuous 100f + temps on any day.  One week of ac,  then I'll be back to folding.  And one of my boxes can pump out more now!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 25, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Extremely hot here,  close to heat stroke,  over 100f,  and no not funny we canucks do not like continuous 100f + temps on any day.  One week of ac,  then I'll be back to folding.  And one of my boxes can pump out more now!



In the same boat, avoiding heatstroke > folding!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 26, 2011)

Got my ac running full blast right now,  gawd it's nice!   Got my old es version 965x running at 3.84ghz,  not sure if I'll get more at under 1.4v,  poor old chip.  At 3.84ghz I've got 1.312vcore,  and 72c max core temp at 100% load like prime ect.   I need 1.4+v to do 4ghz stable,  so I figure early stepping,  not going to do it....  Waiting for my 2nd x58 mobo to come,  then I'll see what this puppy can do.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just put my 5870 under the team  not much but it'll help




Hey Don how many WU's does that 5870 do a day and are they core_11 or _16


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Hey Don how many WU's does that 5870 do a day and are they core_11 or _15



They'd better be core_16.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah good catch I did mean core_16


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 26, 2011)

has any one on here ever tried to build a mini super computer, ive been thinikn of the future of the redundant dual cores thats coming and i am pondering putting something together to get a feel for  how it would work hived up, never used lynux before and most methods ive seen use it 

im thinking it could be a good ppd earner given higher core counts??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> has any one on here ever tried to build a mini super computer, ive been thinikn of the future of the redundant dual cores thats coming and i am pondering putting something together to get a feel for  how it would work hived up, never used lynux before and most methods ive seen use it
> 
> im thinking it could be a good ppd earner given higher core counts??



Not sure if this is what you're looking for: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143246


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2011)

Interesting,  I've never got stable gaming with clocks over 1512 shaders on my 2 gtx285s.  With this i7 system,  I'm now up to 1584 shaders stable.  I may try higher,  but for now this is cool!  My i7 is an older CO stepping,  so it looks like I won't be getting killer clocks out of it,  oh well.
Edit:  sorry,  off topic...  I'm enjoying my i7...  looks like local heat is starting to go down,  hopefully I can produce more ppd soon.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 28, 2011)

no im talkin loads of dual core pcs and whatever quads i can get hooked up as a hive.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh thank god,  today is the last day for heat,  and it probably won't even get that hot...  tomorrow temps drop to 74f,  then next day 65f and shouldn't go past 70f after that.  Today could hit 90f,   which means about 90f even with my little ac running inside.  Tomorrow ac comes out and folding boxes go back on full time.  And I try some smp on my q9450!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2011)

Just throwing a question out there,   how much could I get 2 used gtx470s for,  if I retired my gtx285s to folding land?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> has any one on here ever tried to build a mini super computer, ive been thinikn of the future of the redundant dual cores thats coming and i am pondering putting something together to get a feel for  how it would work hived up, never used lynux before and most methods ive seen use it
> 
> im thinking it could be a good ppd earner given higher core counts??



depends on how your going to go about it, are you just going to have a bunch of cases or use something like 1 or 2 U server racks

take a look here http://www.clustermonkey.net//content/view/13/32/


----------



## HammerON (Aug 31, 2011)

I wanted to give folders/crunchers first shot at my i7 970 (second rig in system specs). PM me if interested. I will be listing it on the FS section in a couple days...


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm scared to ask,  but I have to,   what's asking price on that 970?
Edit:  sorry I'm pm.....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2011)

So I need to do 10 smp units before bigadv?  Sheesh.  I notice there is a wide variety of smp units,  some I can do almost 2 in one day,  and one right now that's 1.2 days long.  Hope I don't keep getting those....  I did notice a 3k point dump yesterday that came out of nowhere,  must take a day or 2 for smp points to show up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a i7 920 D0 
G.Skill Ripjaws (2x2gb) 
Micro d9's JNL (3x1gb) Micron D9 JNL ECC (3x1gb)
Asus P6T 
PNY Enthusiast GTX560 ti 1gb 

all up for grabs. Giving you folders first shot at it. PM me for prices and pics.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay,  finally understand it all.  bigadv is only for i7s and above.  my i7 is an es that does 3.84 max at 1.32v..  not a good candidate.  But found out my q9450 churns out 6-8k ppd at 3.2ghz,  didn't expect that!  Also saw a job that was 1.2 days long and gave me around 9k at the end,  is that advmethods?  Wondering if I should enable that for the cpu.  With the zalman on it,  I could go 3.6,  considering it....
Edit: looks like over time I'll average 10k ppd increase with the smp..  interesting.  That's 1.2 gtx260s.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 8, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  finally understand it all.  bigadv is only for i7s and above.  *my i7 is an es that does 3.84 max at 1.32v..  not a good candidate.*  But found out my q9450 churns out 6-8k ppd at 3.2ghz,  didn't expect that!  Also saw a job that was 1.2 days long and gave me around 9k at the end,  is that advmethods?  Wondering if I should enable that for the cpu.  With the zalman on it,  I could go 3.6,  considering it....
> Edit: looks like over time I'll average 10k ppd increase with the smp..  interesting.  That's 1.2 gtx260s.....



I have a i7-860 @ 3.9Ghz/1.44v that has been doing -bigadv for about 18 months now. Your Xeon will do -bigadv with no problem. C'mon Pete, crank that Xeon up on -bigadv for TPU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  finally understand it all.  bigadv is only for i7s and above.  my i7 is an es that does 3.84 max at 1.32v..  not a good candidate.  But found out my q9450 churns out 6-8k ppd at 3.2ghz,  didn't expect that!  Also saw a job that was 1.2 days long and gave me around 9k at the end,  is that advmethods?  Wondering if I should enable that for the cpu.  With the zalman on it,  I could go 3.6,  considering it....
> Edit: looks like over time I'll average 10k ppd increase with the smp..  interesting.  That's 1.2 gtx260s.....





BUCK NASTY said:


> I have a i7-860 @ 3.9Ghz/1.44v that has been doing -bigadv for about 18 months now. Your Xeon will do -bigadv with no problem. C'mon Pete, crank that Xeon up on -bigadv for TPU!



>/= 3.6Ghz on a 9xx i7 will do just fine on -bigadv


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 8, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> >/= 3.6Ghz on a 9xx i7 will do just fine on -bigadv



http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757

Here you (Pete) find how people are doing at different speeds and set ups


----------



## johnspack (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah,  looks like I'll need to build a dedicated i7 folder.  I will have a 2nd x58 mobo soon,  maybe I'll start looking for a cheap used 920 and rebuild my 2nd folding box.  And I'll need a cheap cpu cooler for it too.  Sure would be nice to be able to let an i7 rip away 24/7!  Too many games to go through on my current setup,  simply can't fold it right now.....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 10, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Originally Posted by theoneandonlymrk
> has any one on here ever tried to build a mini super computer, ive been thinikn of the future of the redundant dual cores thats coming and i am pondering putting something together to get a feel for how it would work hived up, never used lynux before and most methods ive seen use it
> 
> im thinking it could be a good ppd earner given higher core counts??
> ...



cheers helpfull link i have a bit of a mad plan of gettin a big tube type fish tank ,makin an inner frame and fitting pumps and rads then gettin what have ya dual cores and above and getting a mild oc on them though the spec on each board and cpu may vary as presently planned, im thinkin along the lines of eng oil or summat red lol and doing a custom modular psu with off the shelf single output units due to the multi mobo.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 10, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  looks like I'll need to build a dedicated i7 folder.  I will have a 2nd x58 mobo soon,  maybe I'll start looking for a cheap used 920 and rebuild my 2nd folding box.  And I'll need a cheap cpu cooler for it too.  Sure would be nice to be able to let an i7 rip away 24/7!  Too many games to go through on my current setup,  simply can't fold it right now.....



How about something to run bigbeta for real points? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151527


----------



## johnspack (Sep 10, 2011)

Already asked about it,  waaaay beyond my budget right now.  A 920 is soooo much cheaper......
Edit:  that 970 is my dream 50th birthday present for the 28th...  I could only wish!
Edit2:  stupid idea,  but if 2 members or so got together and grabbed it,  I would be
willing to pay them back.  Would take probably 3 months,  but I could...  bah,  dumb
idea...  sorry,  I would kill for that cpu,  and could fold this xeon full time.  Can only dream.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> cheers helpfull link i have a bit of a mad plan of gettin a big tube type fish tank ,makin an inner frame and fitting pumps and rads then gettin what have ya dual cores and above and getting a mild oc on them though the spec on each board and cpu may vary as presently planned, im thinkin along the lines of eng oil or summat red lol and doing a custom modular psu with off the shelf single output units due to the multi mobo.



Don't use engine oil just use your typical everyday mineral oil it's farely cheap and does a good job keeping stuff cool and isn't electrically conductive either and you can colour it what ever colour tickles ya fancy


----------



## KieX (Sep 10, 2011)

Going to switch 4x 2600K to F@H for a week. Set them up as bigadv, but not sure if 2GB is enough RAM to receive those WU. At the very least they'll be running SMP.

Seems WCG stable isn't always F@H stable, so might have to spend some time tweaking them.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2011)

KieX said:


> Going to switch 4x 2600K to F@H for a week. Set them up as bigadv, but not sure if 2GB is enough RAM to receive those WU. At the very least they'll be running SMP.
> 
> Seems WCG stable isn't always F@H stable, so might have to spend some time tweaking them.



I hope that you have more luck picking up them -big ones then I have. I have been runing SMP (minus 10 K PPD) the last day and a half. 

I'm off to work again to a country that borders Afganistan   I will leave both rigs run untill they die, as always.

Edit: Just got a 2685.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I hope that you have more luck picking up them -big ones then I have. I have been runing SMP (minus 10 K PPD) the last day and a half.
> 
> I'm off to work again to a country that borders Afganistan   I will leave both rigs run untill they die, as always.



This seems to be the issue with -bigadv units in shortage. Should be corrected shortly.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=194905#p194905


----------



## Bow (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys
I have a PNY Verto 9600gt to donate to a Folder.
PM if interested.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 15, 2011)

Ppd may bounce around for awhile.  I need my server for things at this time.  I'm trying to build an i7 folder asap.  Getting 2nd x58 mobo shortly,  and then getting a 12gb corsair vengeance ram kit for my main system,  then I'll have 6gbs for the folder.  Then I'll really need to find a 920/30 cheap ect.......  can't believe I live at half the poverty level,  and still worry about producing points every day...!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2011)

Odd day for me.  Learned a valuable lesson about i7/i5 sockets.  My rampage mobo is working  in full tri-channel mode now.  I seemed to have inflicted the same problem on my 2nd x58 mobo,  but now know what is wrong,  and how to fix it.  So I'll fix it too and add a 920/30 cheap,  and fold it.  And no,  don't ask what I did wrong.....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow,  KieX!,  race to see who passes sneekypeet first?  I gotta fire up more clients.....


----------



## KieX (Sep 17, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  KieX!,  race to see who passes sneekypeet first?  I gotta fire up more clients.....



I'd love to race you all the way, but I'll eventually bring the i7's back to the WCG team. I wander between the two teams from time to time.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 18, 2011)

Am negotiating to add an i7 system to my folding farm.  4ghz 950 type.  Coming for top 15 now,  just a warning!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2011)

Deal done on the 950.  Now I need a triple channel ram kit,  and an hs.  Really only need a slow 3gb kit,  and whatever hs can handle a 950 at 4ghz and 1.28v.  I must really like not eating....


----------



## Bow (Sep 19, 2011)

Bow said:


> Hey guys
> I have a PNY Verto 9600gt to donate to a Folder.
> PM if interested.



Anyone????


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2011)

Please give thanks to former member Hertz,  who has allowed me 1 year to pay back $130.  Very dam decent!  I've sent out first payment to my seller for the 950...  .  I will almost have an i7 folding rig.  I want a 12gig 1.5v kit of high performance ram for my main rig,  and my gskills will go to my folding rig.  So I should be able to cover ram,  what I need is an HS to cool a folding i7.  I would pay extra for a D14.  Might as well do this right.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 22, 2011)

got a new replacement Asrock Fatal1ty P67 1155sckt MB B3 stepping on my for sale item's. Sent it in to be switched out for the B3 chipset. I don't need it or I would keep it. Any folders or crunchers I will give $10.00 off the price.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2011)

My 50th bday wish is coming true.  In hopefully 2 months,  I'll be saying  "meet my leetle friend!"  and yes it will pack 60k ppd extra!  Kind of weird how a guy,  for his bday present,  wants to be flat broke for months,  so he can produce "points".  I'm one weird broke person.....

Edit:  thankyou all for allowing me to be able to reach 11 million.  And most of all,  thankyou Buck.


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2011)

Well John, I think it's great that you're willing to go that far for the project. Hopefully all of our sacrifices, like 50th birthday wishes, which could have been used selfishly and instead were used to potentially benefit mankind as a whole will be worth it.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2011)

I am going to unload a CPU/Mobo combo shortly, Gigabyte P55-UD5 and i7-860 Lynnfield CPU. I am running the CPU right now @ 3.6Ghz crunching and was tested stable @ 4.0Ghz a while back. Both retail, board comes with all the accessories and CPU with HSF. Folders/Crunchers get first shot before I put them up on my FST thread. PM me for details and pricing.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you use the same passkey for all smp clients under the same username?  I may do a quick test run of my i7 running smp8.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Do you use the same passkey for all smp clients under the same username?  I may do a quick test run of my i7 running smp8.


Yes!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah crap... I answered my own question actually,  I'm a dummy.....
Edit:  won't be doing that test until tonight,  I have some gaming to do...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome back mx500torid!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 24, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back mx500torid!



Indeed


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2011)

Darn,  not looking good for this es i7 for folding.  It's only at 3.84ghz,  and it's holding at around 78c.  Think I'll have to wait for my 950,  it should fold at fairly lower temps....
Edit:  yep,  it rebooted.  Just too hot of a cpu to do it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  not looking good for this es i7 for folding.  It's only at 3.84ghz,  and it's holding at around 78c.  Think I'll have to wait for my 950,  it should fold at fairly lower temps....
> Edit:  yep,  it rebooted.  Just too hot of a cpu to do it.


What vcore you running? Most of us use water cooling because of the heat. I have run my i7's upwards to 90C on CM Hyper 212's, so maybe a bit more vcore for stability?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm,  yes probably,  I trimmed down my vcore for temp reasons.  This es needs 1.328v to run 3.84ghz stable,  but I'm not even sure about that....  I've played the balancing act with vcore and qpi volts,  but I just can't get better.   I know the 950 I'm getting will do 4.2ghz,  and 4ghz at only 1.28v,  so I may just have to wait.  I'm certain it's overheating.  I could try another test at 3.6ghz,  it probably would run.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2011)

Heheh,  fussy es chip.  Dropped the bclk one notch,  cpu went from 3.84 to 3.812.  I'm taking a break right now but 87% through a 10hr smp8 job!  Weird chip,  temps dropped several c just from that.  I guess folding your cpu full blast on all threads overnight is a darn good way to test stablilty!


----------



## KieX (Sep 26, 2011)

Back from holiday. Running -oneunit and will complete my remaining -bigadvs. Been a fun stretch but I'll be going back to WCG soon. Will keep the GTX470 going though. As ever, I'll wander back here full bore at some point again.

Happy folding!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2011)

I may drop some points for a day or 2,  I need my main folding box to test final version of HyperSli so anatolymik can release it.  He trusts me as a beta tester,  so I have to do this.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2011)

Folding a WU for old times sake, now I remember why I bought a 580


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2011)

Both folding boxes have to go down for 6hrs on thursday.   Grrrr!  Another below 10th day for me....   I so can't wait to put an i7 into the mix to make up these points.  On the plus side,  it appears HyperSli is about ready,  was going to say more but under nda.....


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that the weathers cooling off, and I've gone custom loop water cooling for CPU/GPU I'll be back folding shortly, once I find some nice stable overclocks...

I've got the i7 2600k up to 4.945 GHz @ 1.44 volts, I think that should be good enough, no?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2011)

Jeez,  folding gets expensive..  had to sell a 260 for food money basically today.  Replaced it with a 9800gt and started folding my e8400.  Hope it'll make up the difference.  Call it a price to pay for my coming i7 folding rig!  I realized I can replace several 260s with a single i7,  so might as well eat for now.....  hard to maintain a folding farm on a fixed income.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2011)

Team TPU only-i7-860, P55-UD5, 4GB ddr3-2000 for $250 shipped (CONUS Only). See my sig for thread link.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been out of the folding game for a long time. Soon I will be back!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2011)

Alright... next issue.  It appears my wrt54gl is not enough router for my 25mb/2.5mb connection.  I get connection issues to gaming servers,  during logmein sessions to a remote server ect when using it.  When I go straight to modem,  no issues.  Running my folding rigs on the router as well,  so I have to disconnect them every time I want to game or do maintenance on the remote server.  Any ideas?  I'm very broke,  need cheap solution!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 7, 2011)

My solar panels just got installed today so I am now back up and folding.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 9, 2011)

Well,  forgot about hst rebate cheques this month.  So it looks like either early i7 folding system,  or I buy a new high performance router next week.  Either way,  I will have both issues solved by the end of the month,  yayy!  Surprising what a little cash injection will do.....


----------



## johnspack (Oct 9, 2011)

Also,  I must pass respects to former member Hertz,  who has allowed me the use of a 2nd x58 motherboard.  This will be the basis for my i7 folding rig.  I am now going to sell off my 260s.  Also have a classic 9800gtx I'm looking to sell.  Have a couple of athlon64 x2 cpus,  ddr2 ram ect as well for sale.  Want to go pure i7 folding.  Video cards are a power sucking waste!


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone noticed this thing?
ZOTAC ZT-40605-10L GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 512MB 64...

Any ideas how it folds? It is PCI, and these slots are more common the PCIe ones on the cheaper rigs. The card itself seems to be a GT430 with half the memory chips missing and thus half the memory bandwidth (half the bus is connected to nothing it seems).


----------



## Chappy (Oct 10, 2011)

I have my ancient HP Pavilion a426d as my torrent PC and running 24/7 although only with PIV 2.60Ghz...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Has anyone noticed this thing?
> ZOTAC ZT-40605-10L GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 512MB 64...
> 
> Any ideas how it folds? It is PCI, and these slots are more common the PCIe ones on the cheaper rigs. The card itself seems to be a GT430 with half the memory chips missing and thus half the memory bandwidth (half the bus is connected to nothing it seems).



I would not fold on anything passively cooled. The PCI limitation would not be an issue, as F@H uses little bandwidth.



Chappy said:


> I have my ancient HP Pavilion a426d as my torrent PC and running 24/7 although only with PIV 2.60Ghz...



Folding on a P-4 S478 machine would not be worth the extra power consumption.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Has anyone noticed this thing?
> ZOTAC ZT-40605-10L GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 512MB 64...
> 
> Any ideas how it folds? It is PCI, and these slots are more common the PCIe ones on the cheaper rigs. The card itself seems to be a GT430 with half the memory chips missing and thus half the memory bandwidth (half the bus is connected to nothing it seems).



A search of this thread for 430 will show what others have experienced with the 430's.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 12, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A search of this thread for 430 will show what others have experienced with the 430's.



I was specifically interested in this gimped version sitting on PCI. It has half the memory bandwidth in addition to the slower bus.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't recommend trying a PCI video card for folding it seriously lacks the required bus bandwidth from CPU/ram also I don't think that it'd be white listed by F@H v7.1.33 so it's probably not even going to get the chance to fold from the get go


----------



## johnspack (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone ever get a corrupted Fahcore_a4.exe?  Noticed my ppd was down,  so checked my servers,  and saw my quad wasn't folding anymore.  Tried deleting the work folder, didn't help,  so deleted the exe,  and it started right back up.  System is rock solid too,  so I have no idea why that happened.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay,  one more question,  anyone know where I can buy a NH-D14 or something even better for a 1st gen i7 used or dirt cheap?  That's the last piece of the equation when I receive my 2nd i7 cpu.  Well,  ram is,  but 79 bucks for 12gbs isn't an issue....


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2011)

Yuki, apparently they get 3-5k PPD.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2011)

Just fold core2quad cpus,  i5s,  i7s,  or amd bulldozers.  anything else is a waste
Edit: just so everyone understands my position...  if my landlord found out I was
folding,  I would have to shut it down.  I only have 15amps service for my entire
apt,  so I need low power alternatives.  Gawd,  I dream of a 200amp breaker box!


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2011)

I may be adding a 8800GTS sometime soon.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2011)

Found a 3 GTX 460's on craigslist for $180 for the bunch promptly bought them all!


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice...

Got the 8800 running and flashed the BIOS with my traditional 70% fan speed. Temps look good, now to see if the power supply can take it or not...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2011)

my PPD should be doubling


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2011)

Must... finish... building i7 folding rig...  arrg... soon...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Just fold core2quad cpus,  i5s,  i7s,  or amd bulldozers.  anything else is a waste



I wouldn't call Folding on Fermi based cards a waste.  Especially the GTX460/560.  And where did you hear that BD's are worth Folding on?


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, according to all these previews/reviews for Bulldozer rolling around, they seem comparable to Intel's i7 processors, so it's not hard to infer that they would be decent folding chips.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2011)

+1 hat,  if they are server-centric multi-threaded beasts,  which it sounds like they are,  they should fold like a hot dam.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2011)

If anyone finds data on Bulldozer and F@H, please post the link so we can consider our future upgrades. I'm one of the many disappointed, but I have not completely given up hope for Bulldozer.



*EDIT:*Found this @ HWC: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/47262-amd-fx-8150-initial-folding-performance.html


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If anyone finds data on Bulldozer and F@H, please post the link so we can consider our future upgrades. I'm one of the many disappointed, but I have not completely given up hope for Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*Found this @ HWC: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/47262-amd-fx-8150-initial-folding-performance.html



Seems it fails at F@H as well.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 13, 2011)

So far I'm not impressed with Bulldozer-F@H. I'm going to be following this CPU folding on the new AMD FX 8150 topic on the folding forum. I was hoping to replace a lot of my AMD junk.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 16, 2011)

Going to be down a rig for awhile....damned rad sprung a leak...hope it turned itself off before it done any damage.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2011)

msgclb said:


> So far I'm not impressed with Bulldozer-F@H. I'm going to be following this CPU folding on the new AMD FX 8150 topic on the folding forum. I was hoping to replace a lot of my AMD junk.



Got mine and it does terribad on -big adv.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Got mine and it does terribad on -big adv.



Sad, sad.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Sad, sad.



It gets worse if you looks at the heat output and the power usage.:shadedshu


----------



## msgclb (Oct 16, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Going to be down a rig for awhile....damned rad sprung a leak...hope it turned itself off before it done any damage.



Try: 







I've been trying to get an i7-970 rig water cooled for several months and there's always some unexpected expense every month. I'm now shooting for the 1st of Nov.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Got mine and it does terribad on -big adv.
> 
> It gets worse if you looks at the heat output and the power usage.:shadedshu



The one thing I can't live with is excessive heat output.:shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2011)

msgclb said:


> The one thing I can't live with is excessive heat output.:shadedshu



Sadly saying it runs warm is being charitable.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 17, 2011)

*new version 7 beta up*

There's a new FAH client v7 up on the beta site.  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

I hope they fixed it so there's a better way to get rid of stuck/aborted work units this time


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2011)

Warm weather is returning so I'm going to have to reduce my Folding activities until it cools back down, which means daytime highs below 60.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

So I am tired of my room being above 80 so my BD will no longer be folding. seriously  AMD WTF.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2011)

I fried a P-55 mobo that was on it's last leg, so I will be down a rig until DonInKansas ships me the GA-P55-UD3R I just bought from him.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone try the new fahclient yet?  I see it says xp-32bit,  does it work as well as the older 64bit version under win7 64?  Before I go switching both my boxes over....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2011)

There's only two reasons to use the new client:
1.) You're a new Folder.  It's very easy to set up.
2.) You're using AMD 5xxx GPU's or newer.  This is the only client that supports the new Fah_Core16 which gets, finally, good points from the red side's GPU's, and even then you have to jump through hoops to get it to work.

Why not to use it:
Monitoring.  To my knowledge, it does not work with any third party monitoring software like HFM.net or FAHmon.  I got the client to tell me it's PPD on one (SMP/GPU) install, but my most recent (GPU) install, with the newer beta, would not.

We have a Client V7 thread


----------



## johnspack (Oct 20, 2011)

I already use the older fahclient on both folding boxes.  Much easier to deal with 2 gpus and a cpu from a single interface.  I don't worry about monitoring,  I can see my ppd just by checking the stats.  I mainly would like to get rid of the stuck/aborted units bug.  Someone let me know if the new version fixes it,  otherwise I'll just leave them.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2011)

i7-970 for $380 anyone? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153545


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow,  just in time too.  My 750i mobo just kicked the bucket....   Now I can sell the e8400 to a good buddy on perm disability for cheap.  He's still on a e7300,  and I need him in my online squadron.  Life goes on...... with i7 folding I guess...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks to Brandonwh64, I have -bigadv Rig#3 back up and running. I'm coming back for 3rd spot!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll ask you guys for help too,  looking for a core2quad for 150 or less.  Payment would be made in full before you have to ship.  Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2011)

Also,  looking for a case suitable for leaving side panel off,  and folding an i7 and up to 3 gpus.  I don't have anything that will do.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2011)

Naked is the way to go!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 27, 2011)

Well back up to 100% now folding at around 50,000 PPD for TPU. And best of all thanks to my new solar panels it costs me nothing! 

Also Johnspack I may have a Core 2 quad a 9650 for sale soon, when I upgrade my LAN machine to LGA 2011.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well back up to 100% now folding at around 50,000 PPD for TPU. And best of all thanks to my new solar panels it costs me nothing!
> 
> Also Johnspack I may have a Core 2 quad a 9650 for sale soon, when I upgrade my LAN machine to LGA 2011.



Any pics of the solar installation? Would love to get a look at it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 27, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Any pics of the solar installation? Would love to get a look at it



They are hard to see because of how they sit on the house, but if you like I can try and do some pics this weekend.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2011)

Think I'll have to sell off what's left of my folding farm for now.  My ppd will drop to nothing,  sorry.  It will take up to 3 months,  and I will start my i7 folding farm.  Eventually I want to go all cpu folding.  I will shortly be looking for another 1st gen i7 9xx series,  and another x58 mobo.  I will have the money for it.  Anyone who has,  or will have these parts,  please let me know.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 29, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Any pics of the solar installation? Would love to get a look at it



Can do a nice pick of the panels on the back hill.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2011)

Will be looking for offers on x58 stuff for the forseeable future.  Have sold off my main intel folding rig now,  but will leave my old Athlon rig going.  Need ram,  and a water cooling kit,  and I can build my new i7 folding rig.  A work in progress......


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2011)

johnspack said:


> *Will be looking for offers on x58 stuff for the foreseeable future.*  Have sold off my main intel folding rig now,  but will leave my old Athlon rig going.  Need ram,  and a water cooling kit,  and I can build my new i7 folding rig.  A work in progress......




LMK, I have a buddy who wants to unload an 975 and Mobo.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh dam,  a 975!  If there is any way in hades I could afford that,  yes,  I want it!  My 2nd i7 cpu is arriving within days,  so guess I need a new project!  Any idea what mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

Just got this up and running.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just got this up and running.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/photo.jpg



Water cooling on a Tech Station!

I would have had a new rig on a Tech Station running today but my memory is quarantined at my local USPS office. It should have been delivered Friday but instead I got a "Sorry We Missed You!" slip so I have to wait until Monday Oct 31 to get it.

This rig was to be based on Bulldozer but now I'm not sure what the final processor will be. I will also have water cooling but mine is base on the Corsair H50.

My camera battery is now being charged so hopefully Monday I'll return with some images and more information.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay,  I'm thinking an  970 vs a 975...  which is the better folding ppd deal?  I might actually have to hold out for a 970.  Being broke sucks,  but I guess I need best bang for the buck.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  I'm thinking an  970 vs a 975...  which is the better folding ppd deal?  I might actually have to hold out for a 970.  Being broke sucks,  but I guess I need best bang for the buck.



Same clock speed - 50 % more for the hex.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Water cooling on a Tech Station!
> 
> I would have had a new rig on a Tech Station running today but my memory is quarantined at my local USPS office. It should have been delivered Friday but instead I got a "Sorry We Missed You!" slip so I have to wait until Monday Oct 31 to get it.
> 
> ...



I hate it when that happens, the waiting game is horrible when it comes to hardware.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 30, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So I am tired of my room being above 80 so my BD will no longer be folding. seriously  AMD WTF.



so sell it to me then [H]


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> so sell it to me then [H]



Then my server would have no processor  .. . 






Also my mother found out she has breast cancer (slightly ironic on breast cancer awareness month I know)  . ..  sooo my BD is back up and folding all my folding machines are now going to TPU (for the moment) @ about 80 k PPD or so. 

I hope there is a cure soon so no one else has to go through this crap!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 31, 2011)

oh shit dude that sucks my partners mum has gone through chemotherapy for breast cancer


----------



## johnspack (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah,  I can relate.  Watched my dad die of throat cancer.  It was horrible.  If I could save one person from that,  all this is worth it.....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2011)

I just had my first client-core error on a SMP unit in ½ a year (at 97%). I will let it run as a cruncher a day or two to see if it is a permanent problem. I would hate to increase VCore before it gets colder.

Edit: crashed again, rised it a notch. Still below 50 C so back to folding tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys,

I am using FAH control to Manage my folding.  However, at first my GTX 295(SLI DISABLED) and my GT240 folderd at 100%.  Now my GTX295 is at 50% each core, and my GT240 is still at 100%. Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2011)

Did the 295 clock down?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 2, 2011)

Dave-what driver version are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm at work so I can't verify right now, but it's the latest one on the Nvidia site.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 2, 2011)

This is what I've got on my tech station:







ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
AMD Phenom II X4 965 (Waiting for AMD FX-8120 95W processor)
CORSAIR H50 Cooler w/ (2) Noctua NF-P12 Fans Push/Pull
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866MHz
Corsair Airflow Memory Fan Model CMXAF2
EVGA GeForce GTX 460
Thermaltake 850W PSU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am using FAH control to Manage my folding.  However, at first my GTX 295(SLI DISABLED) and my GT240 folderd at 100%.  Now my GTX295 is at 50% each core, and my GT240 is still at 100%. Any ideas?



Sounds like a driver crash. I have to re-start my rig when GTX2XX start acting up.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 2, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sounds like a driver crash. I have to re-start my rig when GTX2XX start acting up.



Yeah I find I have to restart my 460's and 470's about once a month or they start dropping units, and folding at 60%.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm at work so I can't verify right now, but it's the latest one on the Nvidia site.



From my experience with older GTX2XX series cards is that the newer drivers will either crash and you'll have to restart the client or they will not fully utilize the card 100%. The Geforce 260 series drivers is what I find to work best with these cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

That tech bench looks great. 

As far as drivers, I'll find some older ones and try them.  I have already restarted and it doesn't fix it.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay guys, running the 260.99 drivers, same issue.  Only the first core on the GTX295 is running full throttle, when I add the 2nd one they both scale down a bit and when I add the GT240 it scales down along with core 2 on the GTX295.  Any suggestions?


***note*** I need to have more than one monitor hooked up?  I only have one hooked up to the GTX295 and that's it.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2011)

Well,  sorry to say,  my ppd is going to tank starting tomorrow.  I have to strip my main folder down to sell parts,  so I can finish building my first i7 folder.  I should be able to come back with a least twice the ppd in the end,  so it's worth it.  My friend can only make payments,  like me,  so might take a month or two before I can finish building it.  You know me by now,  I always come back to folding!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Best of luck dude.  Keep us posted on the build.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay guys, running the 260.99 drivers, same issue.  Only the first core on the GTX295 is running full throttle, when I add the 2nd one they both scale down a bit and when I add the GT240 it scales down along with core 2 on the GTX295.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ***note*** I need to have more than one monitor hooked up?  I only have one hooked up to the GTX295 and that's it.



Can you hook up a dummy plug on the GPU2 on the 295 first and see if that makes any difference and then add the GT240?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking for any left over 1366 cpu water cooling stuff I can find.  My current bills are paid,  so I can buy more stuff!  I need one more cooling system,  so I can xfer my current system over to the folding box.  I'm looking for a used,  real water cooling system,  or the parts to accomplish that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Can you hook up a dummy plug on the GPU2 on the 295 first and see if that makes any difference and then add the GT240?



I don't have any. I have to find the how to on here and see if I can make one.



johnspack said:


> Looking for any left over 1366 cpu water cooling stuff I can find.  My current bills are paid,  so I can buy more stuff!  I need one more cooling system,  so I can xfer my current system over to the folding box.  I'm looking for a used,  real water cooling system,  or the parts to accomplish that.



I might have some stuff available but not soon though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

Question, instead of making a dummy dongle for the card, Can I connect a cable to the VGA port on the monitor?  It won't be two displays, but it'll I guess give it the resistance it needs to detect a display?  Any input on that?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 4, 2011)

Electrically,  it would just be the same as a very long vga port.  You would still have to connect a dongle to the end.  Kind of like,  if a power supply doesn't have the power good signal returned,  it shuts down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Electrically,  it would just be the same as a very long vga port.  You would still have to connect a dongle to the end.  Kind of like,  if a power supply doesn't have the power good signal returned,  it shuts down.



I meant to say it actually connects back to the monitor.  This post has more details.  Any input?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2445566&postcount=1823


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I meant to say it actually connects back to the monitor.  This post has more details.  Any input?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2445566&postcount=1823



I think you're cards are chugging along just fine but you're worried that Precision is reporting a 32% usage on your GTX295. See my comments in the said thread.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2011)

As -bigadv folders will know there is a huge shortage of these units due to a server swap. Since I only run CPU (1 kWh = $0.38) I periodically switch to crunching. No point in wasting 3-4 hours to download a unit and then get a A3. In short crunching wins the next week or so. I might try to fold with my no-good-for-nothing-can't-reach-4GHz-i920 later to make up a bit of lost ground.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 5, 2011)

Lost a P6903 that was at 63% due to freak power outage this morning:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Lost a P6903 that was at 63% due to freak power outage this morning:shadedshu



  I had a outage too, and now the folding rig doesn't boot.  WTF!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow,  was just pondering your 295 issue,  then saw that about your rig...  did the psu get taken out maybe?  I've lost a bit of equipment due to power outages,  which are fairly common out here in the middle of no where.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 7, 2011)

I will probably start cutting back on my folding due to my upcoming overseas tour early next year. Eventually I will only leave 2-3 rigs going when I punch out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  was just pondering your 295 issue,  then saw that about your rig...  did the psu get taken out maybe?  I've lost a bit of equipment due to power outages,  which are fairly common out here in the middle of no where.



Naw, it booted after a while.  Not sure what was going on.  It's down again though as I still have issues with the HDD on that rig.  I will put a older IDE drive in that rig tomorrow and that should do the trick.  Then I just have to figure out why all three cores won't fold at 100%


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2011)

Just a heads-up guys. I'll be selling one 2600K and a UD4. For folders I'll give the motherboard for free with the CPU (B2 stepping can only use 2 SATA ports). EU would be preferable, but USA could also work. Anyway, giving you that offer before it goes on FS thread (without the discount  ) PM me if interested.

Sorted Chicken Patty out with this


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

After a 4 day LAN back @ 100% folding.


----------



## roast (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm back..... 

Have I missed much? Haven't folded in at _least _8 months.
Currently just folding on a single GTX285 and an i7 920 @4Ghz. Seeing as it's coming into winter (and my bedroom heater doesn't work) I'm going to be putting in a second GTX285 soon. Hell, if I had any more cards, I'd throw them in too. I have plenty of PCI-E slots spare!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2011)

roast said:


> I'm back.....
> 
> Have I missed much? Haven't folded in at _least _8 months.
> Currently just folding on a single GTX285 and an i7 920 @4Ghz. Seeing as it's coming into winter (and my bedroom heater doesn't work) I'm going to be putting in a second GTX285 soon. Hell, if I had any more cards, I'd throw them in too. I have plenty of PCI-E slots spare!



Welcome back roast. No you didn't miss much. Currently there are no or very few -bigadv around but if you set the -bigadv flag you will get some reather large WU with bonus. Do you have a key?


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome back roast. No you didn't miss much. Currently there are no or very few -bigadv around but if you set the -bigadv flag you will get some reather large WU with bonus. Do you have a key?



Cheers mate. 
How come they're in short supply? I don't have a key. I'm pretty sure Buck told me before how to obtain one, but I really can't remember. >.<

I just shoved another GTX285 into my machine. I should hit the 200k mark soon.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey folks, I'm folding again! I currently have a 5770 and a 6670 going (lame, I know) but I have a 550 Ti (mainly for PhysX, but probably for folding lol) coming in the mail right now (I got a Sparkle Calibre 950MHz model).

As roast asks, how do I get a passkey for bigadv? I just got my 2600K 3 weeks ago. I might just run WCG again on 3 cores (leave the 4th for GPU overhead) if it's not worth it to do bigadv.

Has folding kind of decreased around here? I noticed the subforum seems much smaller than it was 2 years ago, maybe the economy has taken its toll. I dunno.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2011)

roast said:


> Cheers mate.
> How come they're in short supply? I don't have a key. I'm pretty sure Buck told me before how to obtain one, but I really can't remember. >.<



Passkey: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey



Jstn7477 said:


> Hey folks, I'm folding again! I currently have a 5770 and a 6670 going (lame, I know) but I have a 550 Ti (mainly for PhysX, but probably for folding lol) coming in the mail right now (I got a Sparkle Calibre 950MHz model).
> 
> As roast asks, how do I get a passkey for bigadv? I just got my 2600K 3 weeks ago. I might just run WCG again on 3 cores (leave the 4th for GPU overhead) if it's not worth it to do bigadv.
> 
> Has folding kind of decreased around here? I noticed the subforum seems much smaller than it was 2 years ago, maybe the economy has taken its toll. I dunno.



-bigadv takes a minimum of 7 cores.  Summer really knocks down our production and it picks up again in the fall, just like you and roast, but the pick up does seem less this year.  We need something to make us more visible, like a contest.  What client are you using?


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

Just set a passkey up.

Ugh, just my luck. I can't find ANY of my DVI-VGA dongles. I used to have at least ten of them. -_- The woes of moving house and you lose all your sh!t.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2011)

How many cards in your system?


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How many cards in your system?



Just two GTX285's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2011)

You shouldn't need dongles


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You shouldn't need dongles



Windows 7, one monitor connected to one of the GTX285s. I need a dummy VGA dongle for the second card in order to fold on it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2011)

roast said:


> Windows 7, one monitor connected to one of the GTX285s. I need a dummy VGA dongle for the second card in order to fold on it.



I have no problems running my AMD cards. The two I'm using (5770 and 6670) don't even have displays connected and I just have one connected to my 6970.

I'm using the latest FAH Tracker V2 and the "R800" GPU3 -advmethods setting for my 3 cards listed above. Not using my CPU atm because the ATI clients use a ton of CPU. Was going to use it for WCG but I updated my AMD drivers, rebooted, and my computer pulled some weird ass shit of loading the normal OS and right before the login screen it somehow went to Startup Repair and deleted WCG and my mouse software with presumably a system restore.


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have no problems running my AMD cards. The two I'm using (5770 and 6670) don't even have displays connected and I just have one connected to my 6970.
> 
> I'm using the latest FAH Tracker V2 and the "R800" GPU3 -advmethods setting for my 3 cards listed above. Not using my CPU atm because the ATI clients use a ton of CPU. Was going to use it for WCG but I updated my AMD drivers, rebooted, and my computer pulled some weird ass shit of loading the normal OS and right before the login screen it somehow went to Startup Repair and deleted WCG and my mouse software with presumably a system restore.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90420
That's the tut for setting up multiple nVidia clients. ATI is different.
I'm still using my older F@H clients that I used 8 months ago, has something changed since to enable users to fold on multiple cards without dummy dongles/monitors connected on Vista/7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice to see people adding some hardware.  I'm trying to figure out how to get my cards folding @ 100%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have no problems running my AMD cards. The two I'm using (5770 and 6670) don't even have displays connected and I just have one connected to my 6970.
> I'm using the latest FAH Tracker V2 and the "R800" GPU3 -advmethods setting for my 3 cards listed above.



Would you like a WHOLE lot more points for your efforts?  Then you need to switch those ATI cards over to the V7 Client.  I think this is the best explanation that we have on how to get V7 set up with Fah_core16. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2179167&postcount=1 Scroll down to where it says: "To fold for TechPowerUp!:"


roast said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90420
> That's the tut for setting up multiple nVidia clients. ATI is different.
> I'm still using my older F@H clients that I used 8 months ago, has something changed since to enable users to fold on multiple cards without dummy dongles/monitors connected on Vista/7?


Give it a try.  I run 2 9600GSO's without dongles, but on XP which I thought was worse concerning the need for dongles.  You could also try the V7 client. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease  You will not see a PPD increase as the HD5xxx and newer will see.  Also, at this time, I do not know of a third party monitor that works with V7.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh snap, I totally forgot about the V7 client. I'll get rid of FAH tracker when I get off work tonight. Does it work with NVIDIA as well? I'll be moving the 5770 + 6670 to another system and pairing my 6970 with a 550 Ti.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a big one finally


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Give it a try.  I run 2 9600GSO's without dongles, but on XP which I thought was worse concerning the need for dongles.  You could also try the V7 client. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease  You will not see a PPD increase as the HD5xxx and newer will see.  Also, at this time, I do not know of a third party monitor that works with V7.



Cheers mate. tbh, a monitoring client is a must for me. I'm rarely at home, so I like to see how things are doing. I'll just hold out and pick up a dongle at the weekend.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 10, 2011)

I've tried on 2 intel and 1 amd mobo with 2 cards,  under both xp64 and win7 64,  and have never needed a dongle! Think I've even done it in sli mode....


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I've tried on 2 intel and 1 amd mobo with 2 cards,  under both xp64 and win7 64,  and have never needed a dongle! Think I've even done it in sli mode....



Never had such luck unfortunately. Tried in SLI mode, failed, tried without dongle, failed.

Just tried it on the new clients there, same thing. Not to worry.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 10, 2011)

id like to ask an ernest question, ive the rig in my sig basically 5850 and 5870 no cpu client on that one, soon to be fully wc and both running at a gig whilst folding plus a pentium D at 3.2 with a gt240 both folding all running v7 and optimised accordingly, this is the question bit

is this equipment best used here or crunching,
im more interested in work done then points tho im not against points its just i saw yet another loved one buried today and work done seems more concerning to me ie which would i get the most work done for Fahome or crunching thanks

obv team TPU either way


----------



## johnspack (Nov 10, 2011)

Brought my old amd rig back to life,  so sputtering out some ppd on 2 260s now.  Have my 2nd i7 cpu now,  to go with 2nd x58 mobo.  So now to bring to life my first ever i7 folding box,  I need a 12gb kit of preferably 1866 ram,  so I can give the folding rig my 6gb kit,  and I need a good cooler,  preferably a nice used cpu water cooling kit.  I'm paid up on the cpu now,  so I need offers for the last 2 things.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> id like to ask an ernest question, ive the rig in my sig basically 5850 and 5870 no cpu client on that one, soon to be fully wc and both running at a gig whilst folding plus a pentium D at 3.2 with a gt240 both folding all running v7 and optimised accordingly, this is the question bit
> 
> is this equipment best used here or crunching,
> im more interested in work done then points tho im not against points its just i saw yet another loved one buried today and work done seems more concerning to me ie which would i get the most work done for Fahome or crunching thanks
> ...



IMHO, crunch on the pentium D and Fold on everything else.  And OC that GT240.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> -bigadv takes a minimum of 7 cores



with ver 6.xx maybe but as far as I know F@H ver 7 now enforces the 8 core rule for bigadv


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 11, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Got a big one finally



 I'm sure that's what you think she said but in reality it was Bung not big


----------



## johnspack (Nov 11, 2011)

Well,  gotta keep up my sad sack folder,  going to crawl,  but will get that 16th spot!  Can't give up when I'm so close....  And again,  need offers for a 1366 water cooling kit in particular, and also a 12gb kit of 1600 or better ram.  Can do a first payment through paypal on the 23rd,  and may need to do a 2nd a month later.  That's why I ask in here first....  It will result in a full time i7 folder.  Any offers at all....?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IMHO, crunch on the pentium D and Fold on everything else. And OC that GT240.



ty i will turn them to that purpose i oc everything to the max stable folding speed but at mo its turned down a bit due to midnight noise, i take it you think low core cnt cpus get better results crunching( for future ref)

i stopped folding on the quad because its low ppd impacted the gfx cards and wasnt worth it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ty i will turn them to that purpose i oc everything to the max stable folding speed but at mo its turned down a bit due to midnight noise, i take it you think low core cnt cpus get better results crunching( for future ref)


Short answer-yes.  Midnight noise?  Some on this team can't sleep without the sound of whirling fans.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> i stopped folding on the quad because its low ppd impacted the gfx cards and wasnt worth it


The AMD GPU client still hits the CPU hard.  So your low PPD on the Q6600 was because of the GPU clients.  I seem to recall that an OC'd q6600 could do 10-12k PPD with Nvidia GPU(s) Folding.  Therefore, combine the q6600 with the GT240 and the P4D with the ATI cards, idle the P4, done.  Max Folding PPD. j/k


----------



## johnspack (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree,  intel quads can do 10k ppd easy.  My q9450 with 2 gtx260s was a powerhouse,  no impact on ppd on anything.  Not sure what ati cards do to it.  I saw up to 15k ppd on some days just with the quad.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2011)

One ATi client uses 12% of my i7-2600K so having a few ATi cards going can really throw a wrench in your CPU PPD. NVIDIA is much better with not only better PPD, but less CPU usage at the same time.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2011)

Picked up a entry level GT530 to add to my system. Thought it was a good low power card to put in the PCIe x4 slot in my computer- for about 45w it will produce around 3500ppd @ stock 700c/1400s.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2011)

robeyamy said:


> how do you join?I don't  know  how to?



What hardware do you have? Go to the main folding page and check out the folding essentials tutorial to get started.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2011)

Welll I've decided to add my Baked 88000GT to the folding mix. Figured it was about time I got back to folding lol. Since this is the only folder i have (aside from a 8600gt... that needs baked) I figured it should at least perform a little better than the 9600. I've got it overclocked to 650core, 930mem, and 1620shader. could probably go higher but i'm not gonna risk it with stock cooling... though I have the A/C on to help with that lol. It's still running a test work unit (just got it set up) so i'll post back when I get an idea of the PPD. I just used the GPU3 client from stanfords site, the one with the fancy viewer, and I also loaded up the latest version of FahMon. I don't use the viewer much, but its nice to see from time to time. Its using the GPUv2 core though (since my card isn't a Fermi)

It's been a while lol...
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=xBruce88x


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ OC'ing a G92 in order of performance for Folding: Shaders, Core, Memory.  I run my 9600gso's at 600/1725/don't care, which I think is very conservative, but there is no manual fan control and I like to keep the temp under 70C.  My 8800GT does not have the cooling of the GSO's so I can't run the clocks as high.  You will get the most PPD with the GPU2 client on the pre-Fermi cards.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine's an OEM card. I'm just using the nvidia control panel for overclocking and forced the fan to max (noisy little bugger) and turned on my A/C unit lol. Right now with the gpu maxed out on load, its running at 58.3C

If you really want to, you can take the power wire on your fan and shove it into the yellow port of a 4pin molex on your PSU, that'll force it to max speed lol


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like some initial numbers are available for the new 3960X in F@H.
43K PPD on SMP @ 240Watts (Stock settings)






Source


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

That's pretty sick, right?


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty sick, right?



Perhaps those with more experience with the Westemere/Gulftowns can answer that. I'm not too familiar with SMP/Hex


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 14, 2011)

just a thought but a while ago i had a gt240 in my main rig hybrided up for physx in batman, but had to remove it, because it kept nicking the x16 folding job off the 5870 every now and again, but its now folding in a seperate rig and so im pondering, since its open cl compatible and did the job at one point( i watched it fold) can i force it to run x16 work units now as it did them pretty quick for a gt240


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2011)

KieX said:


> Perhaps those with more experience with the Westemere/Gulftowns can answer that. I'm not too familiar with SMP/Hex



As posted in the pie section - I think it is on a 609x WU. TPF was 5:23. My 970 @ 4.15 does it at 5:55 so there is some improvement.


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> As posted in the pie section - I think it is on a 609x WU. TPF was 5:23. My 970 @ 4.15 does it at 5:55 so there is some improvement.



Oops, sorry missed that


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2011)

The question is how well it does an A5 work unit AKA -bigadv or -bigbeta. Lately only Linux rigs running 12 cores or more are the ones getting -bigadv WU's (I currently have 2 P6903's running). I might borrow a setup from a friend just to see what the #'s are running Linux.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by theoneandonlymrk
> ty i will turn them to that purpose i oc everything to the max stable folding speed but at mo its turned down a bit due to midnight noise, i take it you think low core cnt cpus get better results crunching( for future ref)
> 
> ...



balls to the midnight noise now i have both rigs sat by my telly in the living room, i had a friend ocupying my couch the last 3 weeks due to wife issues and i pityied him but hes gone now noise to max at midnight so i KNOw their both still workin

interesting i will look into the quad folding and would swap cpus but bf3's just doable now i will get that next rig someday then ill defo do some swappsies for ppd and just run 3 rigs and no central heatin at all


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2011)

All hail 16th place!  Took me a bit of work...   I need help to build my i7 folder.  I really need to find a 12gb kit of 1600mhz 1.5v triple channel,  then I can use my current 6gb kit in the folder.  I need low rise,  like mushkin blackline http://ncix.com/products/?sku=60641&vpn=998995&manufacture=Mushkin Enhanced  but as you can see they don't have them in stock anymore.  I don't want to use 1.65v ram.  Don't need to make payments on this one,  will send single full payment via paypal,  and you can ship when you receive it.  Really need help here,  our Canadian stocks of triple channel stuff is nearly gone.....


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll look... but to be honest... I hate that site... in the product list it says available but when you go to add to cart it says not avail... :shadedshu

... might have to get 2 dual channel kits and just keep the extra as a spare... (never know when it might come in handy... tho a bit of a waste of money i guess if its never used)

The best I can find atm is maybe get 3x of these
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=59540&vpn=PG34G1600EL&manufacture=Patriot&promoid=1282


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I will probably start cutting back on my folding due to my upcoming overseas tour early next year. Eventually I will only leave 2-3 rigs going when I punch out.



Based on the quoted statement I will start shutting down rigs after Thanksgiving. I will have 3 rigs that I will part out and sell (2 X58 based and 1 SB based). Details thru PMs.

Eventually I will only have 3 rigs running (2 X5670, 2 E5570, and i7-970 all running Linux).


On a separate note, it looks like -bigadv WU's will get revamped and have new requirements. SOURCE


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2011)

hmm,  never thought of it really,  but I guess 2 dual channel kits could work..... right?


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 15, 2011)

yea there's nothing limited the kit to dual or w/e. its just a convenience package with all the modules being the same spec is all really. you could buy all the ram stick separately if you wanted to so long as they're they same they'll work. heck even diff brands but with same spec and timings would work. (not so much when it comes to overclocking tho.. some may overclock better than others... stick to same brand and spec and you'll be fine)

Oh, on a side note...

I've added my Phenom II x4 2.8ghz and my Pentium M 1.7ghz to folding clients. I have a question though... my Phenom II only seems to be running at about 30%... how can I get it to use more? Its the same machine with the 8800GT, see specs at side.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2011)

johnspack said:


> hmm,  never thought of it really,  but I guess 2 dual channel kits could work..... right?





xBruce88x said:


> yea there's nothing limited the kit to dual or w/e. its just a convenience package with all the modules being the same spec is all really. you could buy all the ram stick separately if you wanted to so long as they're they same they'll work. heck even diff brands but with same spec and timings would work. (not so much when it comes to overclocking tho.. some may overclock better than others... stick to same brand and spec and you'll be fine)



Dual, tri, and quad channel kits are tested to work together.  With the OC'ing that he plans, the last thing I'd want is to have stability problems and wonder if it's the RAM.  I'd get a quad kit and park one of the sticks if I couldn't find a tri-channel kit.



xBruce88x said:


> Oh, on a side note...
> 
> I've added my Phenom II x4 2.8ghz and my Pentium M 1.7ghz to folding clients. I have a question though... my Phenom II only seems to be running at about 30%... how can I get it to use more? Its the same machine with the 8800GT, see specs at side.



Sounds like you're running the uni-processor client on that quad.  You need to run the SMP client, which will also require you to get a passkey.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this is as good of a deal as it seems? (seems too good to me)
-I know I most likely won't be able to OC, but it's still 16 cores at ~ 200 watts
-Proprietary layout may make it difficult for me to "make it invisible" in the house
-I'd have to buy some RAM, but could I test it with just 1 stick for each processor?
-It's an hour drive for me
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/2703710284.html

Thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2011)

im in uk but does seem cheap id take a shotgun or several friends, but wow if genuine im ona plane


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is as good of a deal as it seems? (seems too good to me)
> -I know I most likely won't be able to OC, but it's still 16 cores at ~ 200 watts
> -Proprietary layout may make it difficult for me to "make it invisible" in the house
> -I'd have to buy some RAM, but could I test it with just 1 stick for each processor?
> ...



Go for it. I think you need two sticks of ECC RAM to test it.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2011)

TBB- that is a steal for that price, 1 E5520 is worth more than the asking price.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Based on the quoted statement I will start shutting down rigs after Thanksgiving. I will have 3 rigs that I will part out and sell (2 X58 based and 1 SB based). Details thru PMs.
> 
> Eventually I will only have 3 rigs running (2 X5670, 2 E5570, and i7-970 all running Linux).
> 
> ...



That will most likely put a stop for me doing -bigadv in the new year. SR-2 (EUR 600) plus two 1400 EUR CPUs plus 800 EUR for the rest is more then I can justify.

Edit: Well anyother solution could be: .

    CPUs: 4x AMD 6238 Interlagos ($445/CPU)
    Motherboard: TYAN S8812WGM3NR ($800)
    Memory 16 x 2GB ECC DDR3 UDIMMs (around $400)
Hmm, do I know somebody in US? I might drop by in the new year.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow,  not one quad kit available in Canada,  no 1.5v tri kits...  ug,  not looking good for this i7 folding build.  Sure wish I had done this just a few months ago.
Edit:  how well does 1st gen i7 do with 6 ram modules?
Edit2:  anyone know if this stuff will do at least 1720?:  http://ncix.com/products/?sku=37150&vpn=HX3X12G1600C9&manufacture=Corsair
Edit3:  nevermind,  it's 1.6v stuff...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> On a separate note, it looks like -bigadv WU's will get revamped and have new requirements. SOURCE


Well Hells Bells! Looks like Stanford has gotten too righteous for it's own good. They have made too many changes without regard for the people that have spent their hard earned cash to donate these CPU cycles. I will begin parting out my -Bigadv rigs(that have not gotten any -bigadv WU's for several weeks) in December and it looks like I'm done with F@H. It's been a helluva ride boys! 

P.S. Who wants to be F@H Mod???

toast:


----------



## theonedub (Nov 15, 2011)

Number 1 and 2 cutting production  Didn't think I'd see that happen.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 16, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Number 1 and 2 cutting production  Didn't think I'd see that happen.



+1 

Respect dudes your works and you are legend


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well Hells Bells! Looks like Stanford has gotten too righteous for it's own good. They have made too many changes without regard for the people that have spent their hard earned cash to donate these CPU cycles. I will begin parting out my -Bigadv rigs(that have not gotten any -bigadv WU's for several weeks) in December and it looks like I'm done with F@H. It's been a helluva ride boys!
> 
> P.S. Who wants to be F@H Mod???
> 
> toast:





I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I will probably start cutting back on my folding due to my upcoming overseas tour early next year. Eventually I will only leave 2-3 rigs going when I punch out.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Well Hells Bells! Looks like Stanford has gotten too righteous for it's own good. They have made too many changes without regard for the people that have spent their hard earned cash to donate these CPU cycles. I will begin parting out my -Bigadv rigs(that have not gotten any -bigadv WU's for several weeks) in December and it looks like I'm done with F@H. It's been a helluva ride boys!
> 
> P.S. Who wants to be F@H Mod???
> 
> toast:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 16, 2011)

picked up a 450GTS for cheap on craigslist an easy extra 7k PPD.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 16, 2011)

If anyone is building a bigadv rig, read this first.

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2011/11/planned-changes-to-big-advanced-ba-projects-effective-january-16-2012.html

It looks like you will need a minimum of 16 cores.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> If anyone is building a bigadv rig, read this first.
> 
> http://folding.typepad.com/news/2011/11/planned-changes-to-big-advanced-ba-projects-effective-january-16-2012.html
> 
> It looks like you will need a minimum of 16 cores.



Yes bogmali posted it yesterday or was it the day before. Time for your quad AMD monster to shine 

Treads, not cores btw.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 16, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> If anyone is building a bigadv rig, read this first.
> 
> http://folding.typepad.com/news/2011...y-16-2012.html
> 
> It looks like you will need a minimum of 16 cores.





*I think this is a bad choice by FAH*.  They are letting go of alot of good machines this way.
I would say quad cores are the normal range, hex cores are gaining ground and octa cores are at the upper end.  16 cores is nice but far from the norm.  *TOO SOON!?*


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> *I think this is a bad choice by FAH*.  They are letting go of alot of good machines this way.
> I would say quad cores are the normal range, hex cores are gaining ground and octa cores are at the upper end.  16 cores is nice but far from *the norm*.  *TOO SOON!?*



The -bigadv was not meant to be run by norm PC but on the high-end stuff. That said I think that a longer notice would have been nice but at least PG (Pandegroup aka FAH) made the announcement before people rushed out for the X79/2011 CPUs which would not make the new cut of 16 *treads*. I have a feeling that the current -bigadv draught and this change are related. People get introduced (since that’s was is available) to new bigger SMP units and hence get used to the lower points. I will bet that the normal availability of -bigadv will not occur again. The current arsenal of i9xx will have these medium size WU in the future and the 2P/4P server rigs will get the real big ones. Would I have known that a year ago I would not have invested in two $3000 “high-end” rigs at the time. Take it or leave it – we do it for a good reason and we can stop if we fell that we are let down by PG.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys, my production had been low as my main rigs wireless adapter had gone bonkers and I was on vacation. Now all my rigs are folding and crunching full speed.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2011)

Vacation again? Do you do that every year?  My last real one (out of the house, not working) was 8 years ago.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 16, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Vacation again? Do you do that every year?  My last real one (out of the house, not working) was 8 years ago.



Yup!!  One month in an year...fully paid and with air tickets to your home country.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> Yup!!  One month in an year...fully paid and with air tickets to your home country.



I kind of knew that. I looked at your figures and most of your prodution were still online. Welcome back to TPU and to your dry spot of the world.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2011)

Jeez,  so I finally almost have an i7 folder,  and all I can get now is smp?  That kinda sucks....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2011)

Something occurred to me this morning relating to this BA fiasco.  Remember when Fermi came out and there were 2 different groups of WU's available, the 6xx's and 9xx's?  Remember people getting 14,000 PPD with an OC'd GTS 450 on the 9xx's?  Then remember when the PPD for the GTS 450 was cut in half with the "big" WU's that are now the standard for Fermi?  That happened over a short period of time.  BA has happened over a longer period of time and the investment required was/is higher.
I do have a problem with Stanford "punishing" so many for the conduct of the few.  They have the ability to remove your bonus for SMP if you have too many errors, why can't they remove your access to BA if you keep turning them in late?  
This is like a quadruple increase in the requirements for BA.:shadedshu


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 16, 2011)

yeh and there is allways a way , jus my 5 pence but i figured just two low price  8xxxfx's and two relatively cheap mobos and you got a sub grand hive that should turn good numbers , but that does also make the changes quite pointless possibly would have been nice to have been represented in their new fangled comunity board as other teams are

in fact im shoutin foul if another teams just got a mahassive amd part drop

hmm check http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1553586&sku=B69-0475#


is tiger direct available in uk


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats what I was looking for!  Cherry i7 chip,  finally:





I see well over 4ghz in my future!
Yep,  first try, already at 4 and stable:




Had no idea how easy DO oces,  it just goes!!!!
Edit:  I did increase vcore a bit after the shots,
but I'm still at well below 1.36v......


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is my second SR-2 build, will be operational this weekend.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Here is my second SR-2 build, will be operational this weekend.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111117/SR-21.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111117/SR-22.jpg



Your will be a one man army untill somebody switch from WGC or somebody else  build a 4P Interlagos.

Edit: 4 or 6 cores?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Your will be a one man army untill somebody switch from WGC or somebody else  build a 4P Interlagos.
> 
> Edit: 4 or 6 cores?



I still intend to fold for TPU and my downsizing is temporary. I know that BUCK has announced his intensions (I do not blame him for doing it) and unless the folding team dissolves, then I might find me a different project (or team). 

CPU's = X5570 for now (Quads)


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I still intend to fold for TPU and my downsizing is tempoarary. I know that BUCK has announced his intensions (I do not blame him for doing it) and unless the folding team dissolves, then I might find me a different project (or team).
> 
> CPU's = X5570 for now (Quads)



I intend to stick around as well. Just need _one_ good job (I work as an consultant so money is not always hanging from a tree) to justify a 4P. I just spendt the last two pay checks on a new straw roof (part not the whole, thats ½ year income)


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2011)

Dam,  would kill for an sr-2,  that's a good reason for the 1st i7s to continue to fold.  Too bad my i7 is going to be a waste....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Dam,  would kill for an sr-2,  that's a good reason for the 1st i7s to continue to fold.  Too bad my i7 is going to be a waste....



It is not waste - now get a i970 and you will still do 35 kPPD on that rig on the CPU alone. Sure it was 62 kPPD half a year ago but still better energy wise then GPU folding. I do however doubt that CPU SMP on a i920-75 (quads) is as good as GPU folding (460/560 TI) on a P67 mobo, agian only considering PPD/W.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2011)

My production will be down a lot this weekend as I will be @ a 3 day LAN with all 3 of my folding machines.


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't see why people are so upset over this -bigadv mess. What are we folding for, to help humanity or to watch our numbers grow? All these machines that won't make the cut for -bigadv anymore will still be able to help with the SMP client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2011)

hat said:


> I don't see why people are so upset over this -bigadv mess. What are we folding for, to help humanity or to watch our numbers grow? All these machines that won't make the cut for -bigadv anymore will still be able to help with the SMP client.



Because points = work done.  If you spent ~$2000 to get a certain number of points or to do a certain amount of work, wouldn't you be less than happy if the points for your investment was cut in half over a few months?

Stanford needs a dose of reality.  What we, the contributors do for Stanford, is charity.  How do you think it would go over if Goodwill came out with a policy stating that they would no longer take items over 2 years old?

Yea, I know, I need one of these:


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't agree with the amount of points you have being equal to the amount of work you've done. I think the bonuses and the way one type of work unit produces more PPD than the other type of work unit would offset that.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 18, 2011)

For some people points are the main draw to folding- the competitive nature of points (which was intentional) makes folding an interesting benchmark that also has added medical research benefits. My point is that while many of us don't care too much about points, others don't have such altruistic intentions. Regardless of the intention, all contributions are welcome. Changes like this though will force some to reevaluate the folding and in the end that only hurts the main goal of the project.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2011)

Personally I think they should just scrap the points balarky and just go with WU's completed instead that'd take away any disparity between those running super high end folders and those just using a GPU or lower end CPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2011)

hat said:


> I can't agree with the amount of points you have being equal to the amount of work you've done. I think the bonuses and the way one type of work unit produces more PPD than the other type of work unit would offset that.


Essentially, Standford has said they will "pay" so many points for this much work, and with all of the SMP WU's, has said that the sooner you get it done, the more they are willing to "pay"  Therefore, points = work done + time value of that work.



theonedub said:


> Changes like this though will force some to reevaluate the folding and in the end that only hurts the main goal of the project.


+1  
I think they're throwing the baby out with the bath water.



Athlonite said:


> Personally I think they should just scrap the points balarky and just go with WU's completed instead that'd take away any disparity between those running super high end folders and those just using a GPU or lower end CPU



Well then, the competition would be for the largest numbers of WU's.  Uniprocessor clients and GPU2 would be all the rage as people try to crank up the number of WU's that they're getting.  Pre-Fermi cards would suddenly rise in popularity. (my GTX460 takes 3 hours per WU but my 9600GSO's complete most of theirs in ~ 2 hours)

What Stanford has done is to swing the norm back to the GPU side.  I expect to see more GPU farms in the future.  GD70's anyone?  This too has to hack off someone like BUCK who recently sold off a bunch of his GPU's (my guess) to concentrate even more on BA Folding.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2011)

Well,  I know my w3570 folds at 3.8ghz stable,  so that's all I got to throw at it.  I hope I get good smp bonus for it!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> For some people points are the main draw to folding- the competitive nature of points (which was intentional) makes folding an interesting benchmark that also has added medical research benefits. My point is that while many of us don't care too much about points, others don't have such altruistic intentions. Regardless of the intention, all contributions are welcome. Changes like this though will force some to reevaluate the folding and in the end that only hurts the main goal of the project.



+1 thats exactly what i should have said im not overly hunting points but i like the group and competitive nature of it all it pass's a few hours and keeps my house warm and, bonus

plus theirs a very serious end result occuring due to everyones contributions,   the answers get closer



thebluebumblebee said:


> What Stanford has done is to swing the norm back to the GPU side. I expect to see more GPU farms in the future. GD70's anyone? This too has to hack off someone like BUCK who recently sold off a bunch of his GPU's (my guess) to concentrate even more on BA Folding.



didnt i hear somewhere that the gpu2 clients demise was on the horizon at some point soon,ie they will stop provideing work servers and wu's forcing a fermi upgrade for some, im sure i read that on f@home too hmm


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2011)

I just listed my Opteron 4p setup on my F/S/T thread, PM me if anybody is interested.


----------



## hat (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to Paulie, my numbers should be up. I should be getting a CPU cooler which I expect to absolve my issues with my E2140 rig.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2011)

Grabbing a 16gb ram kit for my main box this month,  so I have a spare kit for my folding box.  Next,  for xmas,  I need a water cooling kit for a 1366 socket.  Then I can spare my air cooler,  which is sufficient for the w3570 to fold at 3.8.  I really will need assistance on this,  as I know nothing about water kits,  and I'll probably have to make 2 or 3 payments if it's over 200 dollars.  If anyone could help me with this,  I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Grabbing a 16gb ram kit for my main box this month,  so I have a spare kit for my folding box.  Next,  for xmas,  I need a water cooling kit for a 1366 socket.  Then I can spare my air cooler,  which is sufficient for the w3570 to fold at 3.8.  I really will need assistance on this,  as I know nothing about water kits,  and I'll probably have to make 2 or 3 payments if it's over 200 dollars.  If anyone could help me with this,  I'd really appreciate it.



PM me if you want, what exactly are you going to be cooling?  Just the W3570?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2011)

Well,  actually a 950,  the w3570 cant go past 3.8,  so it just doesn't need it.  But can't give up my air cooler for it until I have cooling for the 950.  So looking to cool a 950 at 4.2+ghz,  as I'm already doing 4.12 on air.  And it's pretty daunting all those parts to build it!  So any advice,  and parts offers...  bring em on!  Once it's done,  I will have a dedicated i7 folder as well,  so.. help?


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I've had some cards up for sale and I'm willing to let them go to anyone in the folding team for a special low bundle price. 

XFX GeForce 8800 GTS "XXX" 640MB DDR3 Dual DVI w/ Zalman VF1000
$85.00 Shipped for both together for complete Awesomeness! 

My For Sale Thread

I'll also let go anything else for a pretty good price as long as it's you guys, just feel free to PM me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've had some cards up for sale and I'm willing to let them go to anyone in the folding team for a special low bundle price.
> 
> ...



Awesome deal!  Might not be big badass cards, but it'll get you at least 8-9k PPD or more if overclocked.  Post the other stuff in the WCG section bro, might gather some interest there.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2011)

I will out of circulation the next 3-4 weeks time (poor internet where I'm going). I will leave my two rigs on and hope for the best.

Buck, are you OK?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking for a cooler for an i7 to fold.  I will have all parts needed to fire an i7 folder minus an hsf in less than a week.  I'm  looking to build a water cooling system,  but will probably take a bit.  Need an air cooler than can handle a 1st gen i7 at 3.8.  Anyone got something spare?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 24, 2011)

I won a 6970 @ a lan party so that mean another 13k PPD as it frees up another 470 for folding.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2011)

Ncix shipped my ripjawsz today,  which means I might get them tomorrow.  I really need an offer on an hs now,  I'm ready to build my folder.  Give me an offer on a good hs if anyone has one,  I'm good for it,  and will pay you.  Please...  I need to get this thing up and folding!  Could pay in full around the 19th of next month.  Or else I just slowly build a water cooling kit...that could take 2 or 3 months..  which should I do?


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 25, 2011)

I've a coolermaster Hyper 212 (1st version) and an Tuniq tower 120 but they'd prolly cost you more in shipping than buying a new one in Canada


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2011)

More than likely.  Guess I'll just have to work on the water cooling system for now,  arg,  it means several more months until I can fire my i7 folder.  God this is taking a long time!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 29, 2011)

Was able to grab a GTX 550TI on black friday for $45, add another 9k PPD for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Was able to grab a GTX 550TI on black friday for $45, add another 9k PPD for me.



That's ridonculous!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's ridonculous!



Yeah it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Was able to grab a GTX 550TI on black friday for $45, add another 9k PPD for me.



At stock clocks?  I thought they were only good for 7-8K.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Was able to grab a GTX 550TI on black friday for $45, add another 9k PPD for me.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up.





thebluebumblebee said:


> At stock clocks?  I thought they were only good for 7-8K.



Here's a Youtube video showing the GTX 550 Ti at approx 9.6K PPD.

F@H PPD Gigabyte GTX 550 Ti OC 

I've heard that many folders are having a problem with the newer drivers causing both the GTS 450 and GTX 550 to run at 50% usage.

I came across a recommendation that using the 267.59 driver will fix the usage problem.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 29, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Here's a Youtube video showing the GTX 550 Ti at approx 9.6K PPD.
> 
> F@H PPD Gigabyte GTX 550 Ti OC
> 
> ...



I'm running 285.62 for drivers.





thebluebumblebee said:


> At stock clocks?  I thought they were only good for 7-8K.



It's an MSI GTX 550 TI OC running at 1 ghz core, it does just shy of 9k PPD like 8,993 PPD so IMO that's as good as 9k.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 29, 2011)

oh balls , man down my main rigs mobo has gone to silicon heaven i think, ive swapped out half the world with no luck and it kinda faded out(had to un oc then un oc mem to keep it alive a while) psu has power a plenty for pumps and fans to spin and volts are fine, think the NB has bit its own ass due to insta shuts down, im trying to sort summat but ill be down a bit due to extreme xmass skint ness   and the truly terrible waful and disgusting ONE CALL car ins keep away ive never known anything so opositly named anyways


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 30, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> oh balls , man down my main rigs mobo has gone to silicon heaven i think, ive swapped out half the world with no luck and it kinda faded out(had to un oc then un oc mem to keep it alive a while) psu has power a plenty for pumps and fans to spin and volts are fine, think the NB has bit its own ass due to insta shuts down, im trying to sort summat but ill be down a bit due to extreme xmass skint ness   and the truly terrible waful and disgusting ONE CALL car ins keep away ive never known anything so opositly named anyways



that blows


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 1, 2011)

no it blows big time psu took out mobo and cpu psu looked to be ok but its passin out mega currents, aparrently corsairs overcurrent protection isnt all that

presently only 1 rig pentium dc with a 5850 not good but ill be back


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 2, 2011)

ouch


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

gunna break 3.5 million tonight go me!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2011)

So,  looking at the new bigadv requirements ect,  the i7 folder system I've built,  minus an hs,  is irrelevant.  I might as well put a stop on it.  Think I'll sell off the P6T and W3570 cpu and 6gigs gskill ram,  and wait for 2nd hand sb-e sales when ivy comes out.  I can't afford to water cool these first gen i7s,  what a pain.  Looks like Stanford shoved a lot of us out.....


----------



## johnspack (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll offer first crack at an final ES w3570 to tpu before it goes on ebay...   pm me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2011)

johnspack said:


> So,  looking at the new bigadv requirements ect,  the i7 folder system I've built,  minus an hs,  is irrelevant.  I might as well put a stop on it.  Think I'll sell off the P6T and W3570 cpu and 6gigs gskill ram,  and wait for 2nd hand sb-e sales when ivy comes out.  I can't afford to water cool these first gen i7s,  what a pain.  Looks like Stanford shoved a lot of us out.....



Stanford has raised the core count AND reduced the time you have to complete the WU.  My conclusion is that you will need at least a dual CPU system, like a SR-2(3?) (with hex core, or better, CPU's) or a system like F150's-a quad AMD system.  In short, -bigadv is going to require a large investment, and then you still won't know if Stanford's going to change their mind.  For "the rest of us," F@H has returned to GPU's.  Makes more sense to build a AMD FX chipset motherboard with 4 PCI-e slots with a lower end CPU to tend the GPU clients.  The only bad thing about this is the current draw of GPU's.

Nice to see mmaakk make an appearance again, if only on the results charts.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought I read it has gone (going) up to 16 core minimum.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 14, 2011)

Alright folks, I've decided to shut it down after a million.  I'm gonna print out the cert and frame it.

You can call on me for chimp challenge and such, but I FEEL as I have done enough.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 15, 2011)

anyone folding with a fx8120 , im interested in what itll do, i only have to wait till next wednesdays payday and im back tho it may take a day or two to get/build, wc is a bitch. 

it does also mean me spare crapper pc gets to fold again(cant fold at min in use too much)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2011)

If anyone has spare cards laying around and wants them to be folding,im offering 3 pcie x16 slots


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2011)

HP Cloud showing off their muscle:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=213904
40,000,000 PPD/690 clients=~58,000 PPD/client :http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=213904
Already in 150th of all teams and has only been folding since the 16th!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2011)

whats the fix for lag in windows 7 while folding?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2011)

Returned to my rigs after 28 days. 2 days downtime out off 56 (2x28) possible and they just began two days ago due to a bad GPU driver. Noticed that I missed my cherry pie moment. The internet in the Turkmen desset is not good. Electricity is for free in that country but that would that help a folder with no internet? Now running on all 12 cylinders.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> whats the fix for lag in windows 7 while folding?



What card are you Folding with?  If it's an ATI/AMD running GPU2, you will need to put in the environmental variables.

Edit: figured out you're using a Nvidia GPU2 client.  What is slowing down for you?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2011)

I would like to know as well.  The lag issue on my folding boxes,  running win7 with nvidia cards,  is horrible.  I never had that issue under xp64.  When you try to do other things on the box,  apps open in slooooooow motion ect.  Really annoying,  and is the same on intel or amd based systems for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2011)

Does this have to do with GPU acceleration with IE9?

Edit: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145398&highlight=ie9


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2011)

Opera 12 and opera 12 x64 can also get a bit laggy whilst running GPU folding specially if the page is flash heavy


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I've had that general slow display thing a few times, but it's random: sometimes it's worse than others, and with the new 560 i'm folding i don't get it at all.

Maybe this will help? http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=13729 A response to what seems the same question: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=14284


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't get it with just ie,  just general system responsiveness.  I wanted to use my folders as servers,  like I used to,  but even doing the simplest tasks are super sluggish.   I can like click on wordpad,  and 2 minutes later it sluggishly comes up.  This was even on my e8400 folder.  When I used xp64,  everything was instant,  it's why I waited so long to upgrade to win7.  When folding,  my servers are useless for anything else under win7.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2011)

Just bought my xmas present.  Once I heard ram prices are going up finally,  I ordered my last 8gigs,  so I'll have 24gigs of gskill ripjaws 1866mhz.  I've seen the drive cache light,  and now am reborn!  Also,  hate to see what 24gigs will cost in 4 weeks when price increases are in full effect.
Edit:  so close to firing up my i7 folder...  I still need an hsf,  but have everything else to make it run.  I just had to make this last ram purchase.......


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been folding and crunching like crazy lately with the hardware in my sig. My 20 day old GT 440 already has a brown PCB spot around the Vcore mosfets so now I have a 120mm fan sitting on top of my SFF PC and blowing on the video card/PSU inside it.

I'm also surprised that my A770DE+ has held a 3.9GHz overclock at 1.5v for over a month without blowing up. The Dell/Lite-On 350w PSU powering that rig with its 5770 + 6670 still runs like a champ too at the office, despite the internal fan being maxed out.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeez,  I hope I don't keep getting in the top ten!  I don't think I'm producing half the points you should be for that.  I'm poor,  I have an excuse!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 6, 2012)

Well,  continuing on the topic of being broke...  I've given up on the idea of water cooling for my main rig,  it's just not going to happen.  I've got all the parts for my triple slot i7 folder together now,  except for an hsf.  I need a cooler that can handle an i7 at 3.8ghz folding full blast.  My polaris 120 could handle it,  so I need something like that I guess.  Anyone in Canada got a good used cooler I could get cheap?  I just want to get this rig up and running,  and don't have another 100 bucks to throw at it right now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 9, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've been folding and crunching like crazy lately with the hardware in my sig. My 20 day old GT 440 already has a brown PCB spot around the Vcore mosfets so now I have a 120mm fan sitting on top of my SFF PC and blowing on the video card/PSU inside it.
> 
> I'm also surprised that my A770DE+ has held a 3.9GHz overclock at 1.5v for over a month without blowing up. The Dell/Lite-On 350w PSU powering that rig with its 5770 + 6670 still runs like a champ too at the office, despite the internal fan being maxed out.



Bad news, guys. I got to work this morning, and my dad and one of our employees told me my computers were off. They attempted to turn them back on, but the neon-lit switch on the 10 year old power strip somehow catastrophically failed, and my 2nd rig (crunch/fold 2 w/ A770DE+) powers up to a blank screen and an unresponsive keyboard. My secondary "Shoebox" SFF PC, which houses an AMD E-350 driving my GT 440, still works, thankfully. I have no idea WTF happened, whether a big fucking power surge came out of nowhere (no storms around) or my probably overloaded A770DE+, the screamin' 350w Dell PSU or something blew up and backfired through the mains and killed the power strip. Crunch/Fold 2 will be down until I can figure out what the hell happened, and I'll probably be rebuilding either my Crosshair III Formula with both cards or popping the 5770 in my recently acquired Intel X6800/ASRock G41M-S3 depending on what was damaged.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> HP Cloud showing off their muscle:
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=213904
> 40,000,000 PPD/690 clients=~58,000 PPD/client :http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=213904
> Already in 150th of all teams and has only been folding since the 16th!



Funny how folks over at *** thinks that this is "cheating" and not realizing that it is actually helping the "cause". What eats me up is the fact that some of their team members are only in it for the points but do they have to really say it is cheating because they are producing more than their team:shadedshu? I don't want to start sh*t so if you're curious as to who I am referring to, PM me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2012)

That's why I like this team.  The attitude over there makes me want to hurl.  It was also amazing how long it took them to figure it out.  I'm glad HP has chosen to (my guess) "stress test" their cloud systems this way.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's why I like this team.  The attitude over there makes me want to hurl.  It was also amazing how long it took them to figure it out.  I'm glad HP has chosen to (my guess) "stress test" their cloud systems this way.



Hmm, someone's been keeping tabs on my lurking habits


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 10, 2012)

*TODAY*: New BETA version 7.1.43:  http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=20459


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good news folks, I pulled out my old Crosshair III Formula, swapped the 955BE (overclocked to 3.9 again) out of my apparently dead A770DE+, popped my cards in with an 800w Mushkin PSU and 8GB DDR3, and upgraded to Win7 x64 (used XP on this machine before), so I'm taking it to work tomorrow and firing it back up to crunch and fold. The only downside now is that I can only allocate 40% of my CPU (with 100% thread time) to crunching while folding on 2 ATI cards. On XP I was able to pull off 60% without maxing out more than one core. Increasing to 50% causes my CPU to go from 80% to 100% now. 

The back of my A770DE+ under the MOSFETS was discolored brown, the solder resin on the MOSFETS turned brown, and the power supply's P4 +12v leads had "folder's burn" as well as some discoloration in the board's P8 socket as well. I can only guess I pushed the board to its limits over the last few months and it finally blew up.

Luckily, my CIIIF has 8+2 phase delivery so I doubt it will be blowing up, although it has developed a strange problem where CMOS gets wiped when the board is unplugged for a while. Changed the battery twice, no dice. It's 2.5 years old, I guess it's getting a bit tired.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd say try re-flashing it with the latest BIOS and see how it goes after that I had a mobo that used to do that and re-flashing fixed it


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 12, 2012)

One rig down

It was time to clean the PC including the water loop. I decided to add a reservoir (bay-type) and change the hoses. I used an external PSU (so no damage to anything else) and at one point some water spilled over from the reservoir to the pump, which tripped the PSU. Does anyone know the resistances of a normally functioning Laing DDC - 1Plus (18W)? I think that I burned it (I measure 14.5 kohm) and have ordered a new one so until I get the new I will be down to one rig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been laying low with only one rig running lately. Will prob be back to 3 rigs by the end of the month and who knows what the future holds. Keep up the great work boys!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2012)

I figure if I can go without eating for 3 weeks to populate ram on my main rig,  I can do it to fire up my i7 folding rig.  I need either air cooling,  or an offer on a cpu water cooling system for a first gen i7.  My dam 950 is killing me on air,  and this same air cooler can handle my 965 folding.  Anyone got any water cooling parts for 1366,  I'm in the market.  I will pay.  If I get this i7 folder up,  which is only missing an hs,  I will be in the top 5 likely.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2012)

Good news.  I just added 2 GTX 460 1GB to my Folding arsenal.  Unfortunately, I lost a motherboard over the summer while it was just sitting there.  Refused to boot last fall and upon investigating further, found that some caps were bulging.  So, I'm going to have to pull my 9600GSO's and put the other GTX 460 in there, which means that I will add 20k PPD and lose ~8400 PPD.  Hmmm, I do have another dual slot motherboard sitting here.... (I will have the 9600 GSO's (8400 PPD), an 8800GT (5000 PPD), and an 8800GTS (6000 PPD) just sitting here)

Do I remember that you can't Fold Fermi with G92?  Even with Client 7?  Trying to get ready for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2012)

Lesson learnt - don't power down. . It happens quit often (in my professional life) that equipment fails to run after a period of stand still.

On a side note there is a 2-4 days delivery time on a replacement pump for my WC'ed rig. I found a place in driving distance from my home that has a other brand in stock so hopefully I get it running tomorrow. Sorry to steal your tread....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 15, 2012)

may not be much, but i'll throw my 6870 on for some PPDs 







Does that look about right? im using the v7 beta, GPU only.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2012)

Well,  looks like I settled on a D14 cooler,  that I'll probably order at the end of the month.  Was looking at the h100,  but for the extra expense and hassle of installation of the rad ect,  I think the d14 with stronger fans will outperform it.  Once I get that,  I can pass my polaris 120 on to my i7 folding rig,  which is currently sitting in a box,  with everything on it ready to go.  So I'll be able to fire up the i7 folding,  and add a 9800gt as well as I'll have another video slot to fill!  If anyone comes across a used d14 cooler though,  let me know,  as this new one will cost me close to $120 after shipping and taxes.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 16, 2012)

@ AlienIs God  don't forget to add the client-type = advanced switch to your gpu slot otherwise the only WU's you'll get are the older GPU2 511 point ones which is what it looks like you've got in that screenie which are slower as the don't use OpenCL/MM


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 16, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> @ AlienIs God don't forget to add the client-type = advanced switch to your gpu slot otherwise the only WU's you'll get are the older GPU2 511 point ones which is what it looks like you've got in that screenie which are slower as the don't use OpenCL/MM




i have no idea how to do that  >_<  

NVM found HWC guide on how to do it


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 16, 2012)

Apparently I have been folding wrong on my AMD cards as well, there's a guide that tells you how to add advmethods to your clients. http://www.overclock.net/t/977079/windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide

I'll be changing my 6950/5770/6670 over to -advmethods today. :shadedshu


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Apparently I have been folding wrong on my AMD cards as well, there's a guide that tells you how to add advmethods to your clients. http://www.overclock.net/t/977079/windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide
> 
> I'll be changing my 6950/5770/6670 over to -advmethods today. :shadedshu



which version of F@H are you using as it's a different switch for V7 

the switch is 
client-type :: advanced not -advmethods
added to the extra slot options


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2012)

For those trying to figure out how to get the Fah_core16 WU's for their ATI/AMD 5xxx and newer cards, please look at this post by Athlonlite from April 6 of last year: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 17, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> which version of F@H are you using as it's a different switch for V7
> 
> the switch is
> client-type :: advanced not -advmethods
> added to the extra slot options



Yes, I was using the "advanced" flag as explained in the guide, I just loosely called it advmethods in my post.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm about to punt my main desktop out the window, because after adding "advanced" to my 6950, it runs 0x16 core at 0% GPU usage with 21 hours estimated time on a 11293 (and also nerfed my 550 Ti to 85% GPU usage as well). I would have to assume as usual that core 0x16 conflicts with my GTX 550 Ti 0x15 card in the same rig, as my Crunch/Fold 2 rig with the 5770/6670 (pure AMD) seems to be going through the 11xxx units in ~8? hours each. My main desktop worked fine with the 6950 running dumb 0x11 WUs and the 550 Ti running 0x15 WUs simultaneously. 

OpenCL/CUDA driver conflict maybe?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my 1st core16 WU lsat night   im letting the i5 do some WCG for now as i havent been running in over 8 months


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2012)

Monday I will be back to get my slice of the pie. Just before I left last week my AX1200 was making some odd noises I really don't think a PSU should make. The replacement arrives Monday so I can get my rig back in the hunt!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

If all goes well, I should have my GTX295 back online today or tomorrow.  Replacement board arrives today for my Pentium D rig in which I will be installing the card in.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 19, 2012)

2011 LGA Xeons folding http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://forum.coolaler.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D259898

It must be a E5-2687W (only one with 150 W TDP) http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2687W.html

190 kPPD but the price is way to high ($1885/each). Dream on 

Edit: *156 kPPD *- it old news I just found out, and back then when -bigadv gave plenty of points. TPF 9:59 is not bad but not fantastic either.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 19, 2012)

Slowly contributing some points  

Running main rig @ night (4 threads no GPU otherwise i cant sleep due to the high pitched high velocity gpu fan noise) and laptop during work hours (2 threads, not that special).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Anything helps.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 19, 2012)

No probs


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 20, 2012)

Figured out my folding problems with my main rig, and had no choice besides pulling the GTX 550 Ti out of the system and throwing it on my just built Pentium DC E6600 @ 3.8GHz/ASRock G41M-S3/8GB DDR3-1333 system. My 6950 instantly started folding correctly once the 550 Ti was removed.

I'll have to move this system to my work because I'm pulling over 700w now in my room according to the Kill-A-Watt I just got this week. My parents will basically destroy me if I maintain that kind of power usage 24/7, but it doesn't matter at my work because let's just say one of our two suites we rent has a "slow" power meter and we barely get charged anything no matter the usage.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok team I have no electricity until probably Saturday due to the damage done by the winterstorm.

EDIT: Only the SR-2 rig at the house is down, the rest is at work and functioning


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 20, 2012)

Been folding for 4 days now about 9 - 10 hours a day


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 20, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Ok team I have no electricity until probably Saturday due to the damage done by the winterstorm.



I hope you all can stay warm! Sorry about the electric situation!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2012)

All my rigs are back together and running after some downtime moving parts around, so I should be back in the 20-30K range again. Crunch/Fold 1 is at my house, 2-4 are at work taking advantage of cheap electricity.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2012)

So,  can a 4c/8t i7 only run smp stuff now?  And I guess 20k would be reasonable at 3.8ghz?  Just want to figure out how fast I'll blow past 15th place.....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2012)

finally got my main rig built so ive put it to task, may be a bit on offy to start with while i hone the OC and ive sorted my shitter ready todo something usefull again 

main rigs PII 960T@4.2 with 2x5800s all workin
shitters a pentium4DC with a gt240 < hopeing this will all get swapped out 1 day soon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2012)

There's been a ninja or two around here.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> there's been a ninja or two around here.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 25, 2012)

Well,  should get my NH-D14 on friday,  looking forward to comparing it to a Polaris 120 with a 130cfm hi-pressure panaflo fan.  Kind of wondering if I should have gotten higher output fans for the D14,  but after the mx4 I ran out of money.  And of course,  after 4 months now I think,  I can finally finish and fire up my i7 folding rig!  Pity we can only do smp on 4c/8t cpus now,  when I first started building it,  we still had bigadv.....darn.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's been a ninja or two around here.



Yeah, it was I. HP had contacted some people at overclock.net and asked if they would try 20 cores cloud service. Hard got one or two slots as well but it seems like it was to late to sign up for some extra 50 k PPD it would have brought so I deleted my post.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2012)

*v7.1.43 client*



Jstn7477 said:


> arently I have been folding wrong on my AMD cards as well, there's a guide that tells you how to add advmethods to your clients. http://www.overclock.net/t/977079/wi...-folding-guide
> 
> I'll be changing my 6950/5770/6670 over to -advmethods today.



just thought id mention i had used the flag etc previously to fold on my 5800s but as i downloaded the above V7 client last night i thought id see how it was goin dev wise, and id say v well i have entered no flags or config settings and it picked up x16 units straight away for both and its working well, no issues and no setup required other then user name team and passkey , v easy on amd gpus now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> just thought id mention i had used the flag etc previously to fold on my 5800s but as i downloaded the above V7 client last night i thought id see how it was goin dev wise, and id say v well i have entered no flags or config settings and it picked up x16 units straight away for both and its working well, no issues and no setup required other then user name team and passkey , v easy on amd gpus now



Did you install over an existing install? edit: nevermind


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Yeah, it was I. HP had contacted some people at overclock.net and asked if they would try 20 cores cloud service. Hard got one or two slots as well but it seems like it was to late to sign up for some extra 50 k PPD it would have brought so I deleted my post.



It was I also but deleted the link from EVGA once I saw mstenholm delete his I did sign up for the beta program though just waiting to get accepted. More to follow and I guess I'll be the Guinea pig for this team


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

Well Ercoker or whatever don't like my still so I leave for good. Good luck and happy folding


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Well Ercoker or whatever don't like my still so I leave for good. Good luck and happy folding



Just so we're clear since you're making this public. mstenholm feels he has the right to insult other members here. I made it known to him that he doesn't have that right. Putting the blame on me for your actions isn't the right thing to do. So, sorry to see you go, best of luck.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Just so we're clear since you're making this public. mstenholm feels he has the right to insult other members here. I made it known to him that he doesn't have that right. Putting the blame on me for your actions isn't the right thing to do. So, sorry to see you go, best of luck.



Theres been a lot of fighting on here, whats that about?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Theres been a lot of fighting on here, whats that about?



Allowing advertising on the forums. I think that it at least sould be clear and correct. Not all agrees


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Allowing advertising on the forums. I think that it at least sould be clear and correct. Not all agrees



eh, as long as it doesn't talk and it doesn't open a new window I don't care. If this site got ads, awesome! That would probably mean more features and giveaways


----------



## johnspack (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if SOPA plus could be the cancer to stop this project.  Forget about finding a cure,  when the internet is infected.  Sorry,  but this scares me,  and you don't think folders could be shut down by accident...  multiple clients accessing the internet at the same time.   Must be piracy.  Think about it..  we could be next.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 26, 2012)

Also,  I am firing up this rig... and I'm coming for 15th!  I'd like to see some other folders under me pick it up too.  Stop me!  This i7 will probably only add another 20k or so ppd for me,  but I'll be walking away at that point!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright team I got accepted into the HP Cloud System Beta and I currently have 2 clients running (both @ -smp 8). I will setup 2 more later on. Anyways, I just received this email from HP that has 5 approved invites so I am putting it out for whomever is interested and first come serve. PM me your email address and I will send the invite link as well as a link to the tutorial from EVGA.

EDIT: Only 2 invites left


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah man...  I had to do an order for a client,  and so ncix combined my orders,  now I don't get the cooler until Monday.  Dammit!  That'll teach me for being a nice guy.....


----------



## Feänor (Jan 27, 2012)

Woke up this morning and saw my rig got a 6900 wu. 

As i only have a 12 thread cpu (970), i shouldn't be able to get them, isn't it? If i remember correctly, 16 cores is the minimum since the january 16th?

Edit:

I'm running fah gpu tracker, if it means anything


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 27, 2012)

*As far as advertising goes, why is there not some big ad splash on the TPU home page that say's "Fold for TPU" or "Fold for Cures to Illnesses - join our team"?*

Make that a permanent ad.

I already get target ads for my internet provider and I don't like the flashing/revolving signs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> *As far as advertising goes, why is there not some big ad splash on the TPU home page that say's "Fold for TPU" or "Fold for Cures to Illnesses - join our team"?*
> 
> Make that a permanent ad.
> 
> I already get target ads for my internet provider and I don't like the flashing/revolving signs.



Something like this comment wont be seen in the depths of this thread by the admin. IF you really feel like that is a good idea (not passing any judgments in what I am typing) either PM w1zzard with the idea or post it on the comments and feedback section


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Well Ercoker or whatever don't like my still so I leave for good. Good luck and happy folding



GL on your endeavors, we will miss you bro.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking for some advice...  getting ready to build my i7 folder finally.  But..  I want to max out my main system,   currently running my 950 at 4.15ghz,  but my max temp recorded while gaming was 73c,  not good.  It is completely stable however,  vcore at just over 1.37,  with 24gbs ram.  I'm wondering if I swapped out my rampage ii gene for a full sized p6t,  if that would allow better cooling of the mobo and possibly better ocing on the cpu,  like higher freq at lower vcore.  I'm swapping out my polaris 120 for a noctua d14,  and have a high static 110v exhaust fan behind where the cooler is.  Should I bother trying the p6t?  It's just a lot of work swapping mobos back and forth......


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2012)

This is hardy relevant for folding or is it? But since you do fold...Sure more spacing between heat souces could reduce temperature if air flow is increased as well and yes the Nd14 is a better cooler. Google the p6t and be happy with what you have, just make sure that your airflow improves. Do you need 4.15 GHz for gaming? Vcore @ 1,37 (BIOS or reported?). That voltage/speed will give you least +65 C with any air cooler.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2012)

If you want to drop the temps down, you will have to drop your OC. Anything over 1.3v will generate a significant amount of heat but 73 degrees on a full load is not all that bad especially if you say that it is stable 24/7.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 28, 2012)

Woke up to a dead rig. My gigabyte ud4 went bye bye. We had some storms move thru here in the last 48 hrs. I suspect that had something to do with it. Have to send it in for RMA. Will be down 1 rig (2600k & 2 580's) for a while. Going to take a big hit in points for awhile. Going to frys and see what boards they have tonight.  wish me luck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2012)

The sign up for those invites that Bog has ends today.  Let's not waste 32 cores of Folding power that each invite comes with.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to use gpufolder V2(or something) on my low end folder but have switched it to v7 but ive two questions firstly its gt240 is doing x11 work as normal but previously i could run 1 uniprocessor on its dual core too now if i do gpu usage drops to 50% on avg, ive turned it to gpu only? 

and on that old folding manager soft it had shorcuts to stats pages that could easily be searched for my production only ,to check my folders are working effieciently etc anyone got a few links ive tried the first post links but their top 20 only(hopein tobe back their soon)


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2012)

All invites gone. All you're doing is configuring clients within HP's cloud servers to fold for you and the team. The hardware itself is HP's system.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Texbill?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 28, 2012)

bogmali said:


> 2 invites left folks and it ends today. All you're doing is configuring clients within HP's cloud servers to fold for you and the team. The hardware itself is HP's system.



PM regarding above.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I used to use gpufolder V2(or something) on my low end folder but have switched it to v7 but ive two questions firstly its gt240 is doing x11 work as normal but previously i could run 1 uniprocessor on its dual core too now if i do gpu usage drops to 50% on avg, ive turned it to gpu only?


You might want to look into setting affinity so that the GPU client is tied to one core while the CPU client is tied to the other core.    If not, you can find where to set it when you select "Expert" or "Advanced" mode for the client and then go into Configure - Advanced and look under Optimizations.  Are you sure that it didn't launch SMP on you?


theoneandonlymrk said:


> and on that old folding manager soft it had shorcuts to stats pages that could easily be searched for my production only ,to check my folders are working effieciently etc anyone got a few links ive tried the first post links but their top 20 only(hopein tobe back their soon)



Look at the bottom of the op: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=67


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 29, 2012)

Bought a Asus P8P67 Pro last night in the process of switching everything over & getting it running again. Also picked up a Sapphire 7970 for the gaming rig. It runs flawless so far with all games I've tried @ 1920X1200  OC's like a beast  & runs cool @ 50% fan speed.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a screenie of 60K plus PPD courtesy of HP's Cloud System, not bad for something free


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> Also picked up a Sapphire 7970 for the gaming rig. It runs flawless so far with all games I've tried @ 1920X1200  OC's like a beast  & runs cool @ 50% fan speed.



But how does it Fold?????


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 29, 2012)

> But how does it Fold?????


Haven't tried that yet. Not sure I want to fold on the ATI card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2012)

PPD/watt for the newer ATI's with Client V7 is the same as Nvidia.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 29, 2012)

I have several dedicated folders now that are going strong.
I might try it later and see what it will do.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, don't want to hurt your baby.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 29, 2012)

yep ^^


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2012)

Well,  still not sure what to do..  the rampage works so nice.  And I'm sure I can drop that 73c with the d14.  And why do I need 4.15..  a little thing called ROF,  dam sim.  Also,  because I can!  I frankly want 4.5 out of it...  but need 300+ in water cooling for that,  so I'll take the 4.15,  at probably under 70c,  for now.  Maybe with triple 140mm fans I hit 4.3!  Jeez,  this is TPU...   I'm supposed to oc it!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 31, 2012)

Well,  not sure what the deal is..  not sure if I'm using the MX-4 properly or what,  but my Polaris with MX-2 beats this D14.  I do use a 130cfm Panaflo on the Polaris vs the stock Noctua fans,  but still a bit disappointed.  With the MX-2 I just spread it over the ihs,  works great,  with this MX-4 I did the grain of rice thing in the middle.  I did check it once and redid it,  but it spread evenly,  so should of worked nicely.  I've seen reviews on the D14 where they show to match the 2 fans(ie 2x120 or 2x140) results in better performance.  I have to sort this out so I can figure out what cooler goes to my i7 folder,  so any advice appreciated!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2012)

Pete, I don't have the D14, but have read many reviews.  What I have seen is that the D14 does not shine until it has a very heavy load on it.  It has such a great reserve capacity in comparison to other coolers.  I saw a test vs. the Venomous X where the X ran out of capacity, although it had been beating the D14 temperature wise.  In short, just put the D14 where it will have the heaviest load.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 31, 2012)

I think my shortage of proper cleaning chemicals is having something to do with it.  I solved a weird little mounting issue,  but even after that it's only about 2c cooler under heavy load than the polaris.  I already know the polaris can handle my xeon at 3.8ghz folding,  tested it for several days.  Really needed the d14 to run my 950 at 4+ghz running cpu hungry games.....   Just going to have to scrape up the money to buy my cleaning and prepping stuff,  and do it right...again.


----------



## horik (Jan 31, 2012)

I7 950 get hot at 4+ghz on air,i get >80c when folding for hours,my room is at 21c


----------



## johnspack (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh,  wasn't going to fold the 950,  need to make sure I always have a backup,  so the w3570 was going to be the folder.  However,  found out my p6t mobo is damaged,  so the i7 folder idea is scrapped.  Oh well.  I'm rather short on money now as well,  so I'll probably not rebuild the old folder again.  Probably just leave the one box with a 9800gtx going for now,  until I can recover needed parts again.  At least I got the d14 down another 4c under load.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ From past history with a certain GTX280....., does that motherboard have any warranty left.  Asus warranty is from the date of manufacture, so check it.  Please.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been folding all day now, the house is starting to get hot...


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2012)

Ug,  I bought it from Hertz,  who bought it for me from someone else on another forum.  I doubt there's a warranty.  I was worried it was the xeon cpu,  but tried it on my main rig,  and it works perfect.  So it's definitely the p6t.  Think I'm sol on this one....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2012)

What harm would checking the warranty status cause?  Although, I don't know if it makes a difference that it's now in Canada.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah,  I guess I could check the serial number or something with asus.  I'm rather bummed out about this..  took every penny I had to build it,  and it's basically dead on birth!  Sure am glad the classic w3570 es is okay though,  I was more worried about it.  I'll probably just look for a cheap used x58 mobo of any kind to replace it,  and problem solved.  I've rebuilt x58 systems so many times now I can do it in my sleep!  I've actually memorized all my bios oc settings,  takes me about 2 mins to set it up,  and reboot.  I guess this has been good practice for me,  so at least I got something out of this.  i7s rock...  now if I could only afford sb-e.....


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok Im confused. Must be something I am doing wrong. Got a 2600k folding @ 4.5 ghz and it was doing 28k to 32k ppd. So i put a 965 be in the mix and my ppd actually went down. I thought it might go up 4 to 6k. Now I put a 250gts in the mix on a different motherboard than these 2 and now Im down to 20k for today. Im thinking i should be around 40k. Any thoughts? I am using the v7 client on the cpus and console on the video card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ I've got no idea other than, do you have enough bandwidth?

Edit: check the logs on the V7 Clients and select errors only to see if something was going on today.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 1, 2012)

well im at full steam team, OC'd the 960T to 4150CPU 3050 cpu/nb , its been at that 48 hrs now folding (with a bit of gameing(not much guilt kicks in lol)) and its not strayed above 54degrees or 40 per core ,looking good ,now if the sod will just last a while untill PD comes out i might one day actually get folder 3 goin(my ol Q6600 was to meet this end but died instead,960T will be better anyway).

all in a 2xsmp + 2x AMD5800 and a gt240 up and folding, i did try affinity locking the P4 and gt240 but the gpu clients ppd still halfs on v7 client7.1.43 odd .


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Ok Im confused. Must be something I am doing wrong. Got a 2600k folding @ 4.5 ghz and it was doing 28k to 32k ppd. So i put a 965 be in the mix and my ppd actually went down. I thought it might go up 4 to 6k. Now I put a 250gts in the mix on a different motherboard than these 2 and now Im down to 20k for today. Im thinking i should be around 40k. Any thoughts? I am using the v7 client on the cpus and console on the video card.



You got me confused as well. I think that you have to track the performance of your main folder. The easy (non intrusive) way that I use is this http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php Its the bonus calculator and it of course only works if you punch in the correct numbers. Further I would monitor both http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=437747 and http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1493078 and then see if points are missing hold up aginst the log for the 2600K. Best of luck tracking down your missing points.

Edit: You might also have had one or more of the 6096s. Its a beta unit that was release some days ago and ended up on non-beta testers rigs and it sucked, pointswise. I got one.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2012)

Well,  I guess being stubborn has it's merits..  Decided to try the P6T again,  and once again it would only see 1 stick of ram,  wouldn't post sometimes ug.  So decided to try the last bios available for it.  Fired right up with  all 6gbs ram and completely stable,  so I put it back in the box and am currently installing win7 on it.  Sheesh!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^  He's at it again.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2012)

No choice,  I just had to!  And the i7 folder is verified alive!!  I just got carried away and installed on a little 80gb hd that I parted for some reason..  just needed to see it install windows,  and realized the part is too small.  So one more install to go,  and it's off to the races.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2012)

Well,  baby steps..  got the xeon folding at stock (3.2) but with nice low temps at stock 1.2v,  and the 2 gtx260s.  Says less than 2hrs for a smp8 job,  but just started and it was going down.  I'll probably have to tweak it some more,  but going good for it's maiden run!  Just checked,  it's already up to 8% and 1hr 41mins,  so looking good.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Well, I guess being stubborn has it's merits.. Decided to try the P6T again, and once again it would only see 1 stick of ram, wouldn't post sometimes ug. So decided to try the last bios available for it. Fired right up with all 6gbs ram and completely stable, so I put it back in the box and am currently installing win7 on it. Sheesh!



epic, glad its up and runnin for you 

i dont post ere much but i do follow closely the team thread when Is the chimp challenge


----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2012)

Think the chimp is happening soon.  Getting my boxes ready!  Going to dump my first smp8 in 20mins,  so kind of excited about that.  Hottest core at 60c max,  although do have a window open right behind it,  thankfully its 2c out so tolerable mixed with the heat output from the box!  Wonder if I can use advmethods or anything to get more ppd out of this i7....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2012)

Chimp=early May


----------



## Rule-R (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the best way to fold (GPU excluded)?

v6 smp2 client on 4 cores with -advmethods? and big jobs?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> What is the best way to fold (GPU excluded)?
> 
> v6 smp2 client on 4 cores with -advmethods? and big jobs?



It really depends on what CPU you will be using. 6c/12t Intel socket 1366 CPUs have the best point production using -bigbeta and -bigadv flags on Linux OS.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> What is the best way to fold (GPU excluded)?
> 
> v6 smp2 client on 4 cores with -advmethods? and big jobs?



I would think that it would V6 and -smp flag. I'm not sure that there are any advmethods WUs.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah,  if you have less than 12 threads,  you can only use standard smp for cpu.  However,  you do get a mix of wus and ppd,  I got a bunch of wus that took less than 2hrs,  and now I'm chewing through one thats over 12hrs long,  but should get a nice point dump when it's done.


----------



## Rule-R (Feb 2, 2012)

bogmali said:


> It really depends on what CPU you will be using. 6c/12t Intel socket 1366 CPUs have the best point production using -bigbeta and -bigadv flags on Linux OS.



And as for my specs?

I am using the smp2 windows console client without viewer. (requesting big WU's over 10mb on 4 cores with low priority using 100% CPU power)

Edit: im getting WU's with 1 million (1000000)  steps.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> And as for my specs?
> 
> I am using the smp2 windows console client without viewer. (requesting big WU's over 10mb on 4 cores with low priority using 100% CPU power)
> 
> Edit: im getting WU's with 1 million (1000000)  steps.




For me SMP2 is my choice (console) since I've started folding, pretty straight forward as long as you know what you are doing. In your case, you're good to go with SMP2.


----------



## Rule-R (Feb 2, 2012)

With the mentioned settings, or should i tweak them?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> With the mentioned settings, or should i tweak them?



I say stay with normal or small, the only reason to go big is if you are doing -bigadv otherwise you will get more PPD doing smaller WUs. Low Priority is prefered.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2012)

Man,  I'm using the v7 client,  and getting hit with these 14hr wus that produce way less ppd than the smaller ones...  can I make it just do the small ones?  Pretty disappointed in my ppd from the i7 right now.  Of course its only running at 3.2,  and I'm not sure it's worth it to push ocs for smp jobs.  I should learn the v7 client as my i7 folder can do one cpu and 3 gpus,  so a bit of a management problem with single clients for each....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Man,  I'm using the v7 client,  and getting hit with these 14hr wus that produce way less ppd than the smaller ones...  can I make it just do the small ones?  Pretty disappointed in my ppd from the i7 right now.  Of course its only running at 3.2,  and I'm not sure it's worth it to push ocs for smp jobs.  I should learn the v7 client as my i7 folder can do one cpu and 3 gpus,  so a bit of a management problem with single clients for each....


What is the PPD difference on the small/big WU's? I am in a similar situation with my i7's. I swapped a i7-870/EVGA P55 SLI Micro for my son and took his PII x4-965/Cheap 880G board:shadedshu. I can get 6k/10K on SMP with the different WU's on the PII, but always get the same ppd on the i7's w/SMP(14K/15K) with 2x GTX460's on each rig. I'm still using Fahtracker v2. *Should I switch to the v7 client guys?*


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What is the PPD difference on the small/big WU's? I am in a similar situation with my i7's. I swapped a i7-870/EVGA P55 SLI Micro for my son and took his PII x4-965/Cheap 880G board. I can get 6k/10K on SMP with the different WU's on the PII, but always get the same ppd on the i7's w/SMP(14K/15K) with 2x GTX460's on each rig. I'm still using Fahtracker v2. Should I switch to the v7 client guys?



I've been running the V7 client for a while now and have had decent results.  It is easier to navigate...more user friendly.   The PPD are good.  I'm a fan.

Link to newest beta:  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

You should try it for your own self compare and post the results here so others can see if its a benefit.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 5, 2012)

I think right now I'm only getting like 8k on my i7@3.2ghz,  and I keep getting hit with the big wus.  My q9450 was doing 11k+ and was getting mostly small wus.  I better look at the v7 settings more closely,  or else I'll just replace the cpu with a gpu and call it a day....


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I think right now I'm only getting like 8k on my i7@3.2ghz,  and I keep getting hit with the big wus.  My q9450 was doing 11k+ and was getting mostly small wus.  I better look at the v7 settings more closely,  or else I'll just replace the cpu with a gpu and call it a day....



Can you be a bit more specific when you say big WUs? Is it 6097, 98 and 99? If you don't want them then ask for small instead of big in the setup (don't use V7 myself but read that the choice is there). The above mentioned WUs only reduced my PPD with a few procent from the 75xx serie but alot compaired to the 6900s. I use hexs and get around 38 kPPD excl upload/download time @ 4,15 GHz (Win 7).


----------



## johnspack (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll have to go back through my log,  but it seems the ones that take the longest give the lowest ppd.  Although I just finished a 7600 job that was 14hrs,  and waiting so see what I got for it.  Currently on a 8011 job that will take 2hrs or less,  I seem to get much better av ppd with the quick jobs.  Think I have to manually add the switch for small wus in the v7 client,  but not sure what that is yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2012)

im wanting to get back into folding again. 

is there a list of what hardware gets what ppd?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> im wanting to get back into folding again.
> 
> is there a list of what hardware gets what ppd?



Hi Fits

I'm sure that there are several lists floating around. Here is one http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/46010-hwc-folding-home-project-ppd-database.html

The future of CPU and the big points are AMD 4P rigs. Thats at least the cheapest solution. A high end Intel based 4P would trash it but the investment is out of reach for most.

The new (beta) WUs for +16 treaded PC is now released and that will be the next bigadv.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2012)

i just have a i5 655k and soon a ati 6950. 

i just need a decent cpu cooler to get started. this stuck one wont cut it for 100% cpu load

i'd post in the pay it forward thread but im afraid i'll get attacked as usual despite me being the one who started the TPU WCG team. im not looking for praise here but some respect would be nice. 

i do thank you for your help though.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 9, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just have a i5 655k and soon a ati 6950.
> 
> i just need a decent cpu cooler to get started. this stuck one wont cut it for 100% cpu load
> 
> ...



Would a Cooler Master TX3 with 2 fans work for you ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks but sneekypeet is helping me out. much appreciated though.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 9, 2012)

Well in other news, the democrats of California in their infinite stupidity and never ending quest for more of my hard earned money, have decided it's okay to charge people with solar panels $70 extra a month and charge me double for any non solar electricity I use. So the money I was saving by my solar panels is going out the window, making it impossible for me to continue to fold. This is not official yet, but it is highly likely that this will become reality.

So IMO it's not a matter of but when, I will have to stop folding, I am committed to reaching the 5 million mark, but after that I am likely done, unless by some miracle this does not become reality. 

I really am sad that I will have to stop, but I will keep you posted one way or the other.:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2012)

time to buy a windmill and go completely self sufficient. 

thats ridiculous to charge people with solar panels a surcharge. they should give you a discount for being better for the environment. 

do they give a tax credit for having a solar panel?

i've heard of some people actually getting paid for electricity because their windmills actually put power back into the grid.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 9, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> time to buy a windmill and go completely self sufficient.
> 
> thats ridiculous to charge people with solar panels a surcharge. they should give you a discount for being better for the environment.
> 
> ...



The power company for San Diego (SDG&E)  takes any surplus I put into the grid, but I do not get payed for it. I did get a large tax credit and a rebate when they were installed, but that only applied to the cost of the panels not the electricity or the installation. It's really demented that I am being punished for using less electricity. As for a windmill, even if I could afford one of ample size and output for my needs, it's highly unlikely there would be sufficient wind for it, let alone that I would be allowed to have it or that I am even zoned for it.


It's sad times indeed, I want to go back to Texas!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's sad times indeed, I want to go back to Texas!



ME TOO! im moving to Dallas this fall. apparently a few other people from TPU are planning on heading to texas too so i've heard.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2012)

Fits, for Chimp, I had my i5-650 @ 4.2 (H-50, never got over 40C) and got 5-5500 PPD while running a GTX460.  You have to use the V7 Client for that 6950.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 9, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The power company for San Diego (SDG&E)  takes any surplus I put into the grid, but I do not get payed for it. I did get a large tax credit and a rebate when they were installed, but that only applied to the cost of the panels not the electricity or the installation. It's really demented that I am being punished for using less electricity. As for a windmill, even if I could afford one of ample size and output for my needs, it's highly unlikely there would be sufficient wind for it, let alone that I would be allowed to have it or that I am even zoned for it.
> 
> 
> It's sad times indeed, I want to go back to Texas!



If theres Democrats around there should be plenty of wind.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well in other news, the democrats of California in their infinite stupidity and never ending quest for more of my hard earned money, have decided it's okay to charge people with solar panels $70 extra a month and charge me double for any non solar electricity I use. So the money I was saving by my solar panels is going out the window, making it impossible for me to continue to fold. This is not official yet, but it is highly likely that this will become reality.
> 
> So IMO it's not a matter of but when, I will have to stop folding, I am committed to reaching the 5 million mark, but after that I am likely done, unless by some miracle this does not become reality.
> 
> I really am sad that I will have to stop, but I will keep you posted one way or the other.:shadedshu



thats ridiculous, and extortionate , if it were me though id create a small power bank(of batteries obv) that the panels fed into then invert that into a seperate mains loop to run folders on ,and as far as the elecy co go they wouldnt know about it or id have it removed either way id then pay less.

IMHO thats how solar and wind should be used anyway as local power , and just used to power low voltage lighting throughout the house plus a constant low power water conserve boiler on perma heat, plus whatever other houshold items it had the juice to feed then have mains just for the kettle and cooking


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thats ridiculous, and extortionate , if it were me though id create a small power bank(of batteries obv) that the panels fed into then invert that into a seperate mains loop to run folders on ,and as far as the elecy co go they wouldnt know about it or id have it removed either way id then pay less.
> 
> IMHO thats how solar and wind should be used anyway as local power , and just used to power low voltage lighting throughout the house plus a constant low power water conserve boiler on perma heat, plus whatever other houshold items it had the juice to feed then have mains just for the kettle and cooking



If my country adopted that policy (no return into the grid/no pay for surplus) we would lose 12 % (wind mills alone, 2011 figures) of our electricity production. No one would ever erect a new 3 MW mill and the existing ones would die out. Not sure that would be a good idea but I don’t live in the free world with nuclear power forced down my thought 

This discussion is not in the right forum. Just sad that some will stop folding because of stupid rules.


----------



## horik (Feb 9, 2012)

project 7809 is the biggest smp project i ever got,with more than 20 hours


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2012)

horik said:


> project 7809 is the biggest smp project i ever got,with more than 20 hours



Are you folding with what is on your system specs? I just received a P8XXX -bigadv on my SR-2 w/ dual X5670 (@ 4.0Ghz) running ubuntu linux. I've yet to verify the PRCG info since HFM.net is not tracking it yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Are you folding with what is on your system specs? I just received a P8XXX -bigadv on my SR-2 w/ dual X5670 (@ 4.0Ghz) running ubuntu linux. I've yet to verify the PRCG info since HFM.net is not tracking it yet.



If it were a (beta) 8101 kill it. 50% points. Plenty of post on that one around [H].

Edit: Beta testing seems to be done after a very short alfa ditto inhouse. They really got it wrong this time. It is normal that they send beta to non-beta tester (by mistake?) but here (non beta forum) they act like the receiver is a criminal. I'm no longer in the 4P shopping mode, amateurs and you know how I'm pointing at.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a heads up,  I'll have to break down my 2 folders on the 13th,  and put them back up on the 15th.  New owners of my building.  They want to do a walk through on the 14th,  and I don't want them to see,  and feel,  my folders.  People don't seem to care if you want to cure cancer!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 10, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> If it were a (beta) 8101 kill it. 50% points. Plenty of post on that one around [H].
> 
> Edit: Beta testing seems to be done after a very short alfa ditto inhouse. They really got it wrong this time. It is normal that they send beta to non-beta tester (by mistake?) but here (non beta forum) they act like the receiver is a criminal. I'm no longer in the 4P shopping mode, amateurs and you know how I'm pointing at.



It talks about it here: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=20717

I'll let it complete and hopefully pick up a 6903/04 afterwards


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2012)

I am now looking for 2 used 470s. My 285s need to go to my folding box now,  it's time.  Please any offers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2012)

*Hardware Alert*

Newegg has a Shell Shocker starting at 6:00PM EST, 3:00 PST on Refurbished GTX 560TI's.



johnspack said:


> I am now looking for 2 used 470s. My 285s need to go to my folding box now,  it's time.  Please any offers.



Don't you have that backwards?  There were 3 GTX470's on my local CL, 1 for $100, and a matched set for $260.


----------



## horik (Feb 10, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Are you folding with what is on your system specs? I just received a P8XXX -bigadv on my SR-2 w/ dual X5670 (@ 4.0Ghz) running ubuntu linux. I've yet to verify the PRCG info since HFM.net is not tracking it yet.



yes,this is my only folding rig


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2012)

My son is going to be away for the weekend, so I decided to get SMP going on his system.  During the CC, that i5-650 at 4.2GHz got 5000+ PPD.  It's only clocked at 3.2 GHz now, but what is the first WU that it got?  An 8011.  90 PPD!  Good-bye, SMP.

Edit: I did not have my passkey in the client, so that may have affected the points because it would not have included the bonus points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2012)

That GTX 560TI is $160, free shipping. 1Yr ESP Included, upgrade to 2Yrs for $9.99, ends 2/10.

Edit: They're gone


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2012)

It sure looks like there was a points correction in this latest no-points then points update.  Mine should have been around 20,000 but was almost 41,000.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Here is a screenie of 60K plus PPD courtesy of HP's Cloud System, not bad for something free
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120129/HPCS_Clients.jpg



Bogmali, I just got the invite to Cloud Services and set up my account. What are the setting in the dashboard you are using? Total Linux nooby here.

edit: looks like i'm limited to 20gb ram, so no 8 core instances.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2012)

YHPM Cap, I also received notice from HP to cut my clients to 20GB.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bogmali, I just got the invite to Cloud Services and set up my account. What are the setting in the dashboard you are using? Total Linux nooby here.
> 
> edit: looks like i'm limited to 20gb ram, so no 8 core instances.



I got it too. We can make 10 small instances (2 GB RAM / 60 GB HD) and run WCG, thats it. Originally it was 200 GB RAM.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm still looking for a way to increase output from my i7.  Is it still worth it to use linux?  Not sure if it's worth it for smp folding or not.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 14, 2012)

bogmali said:


> YHPM Cap, I also received notice from HP to cut my clients to 20GB.





mstenholm said:


> I got it too. We can make 10 small instances (2 GB RAM / 60 GB HD) and run WCG, thats it. Originally it was 200 GB RAM.



So is it even worth bothering with anymore?  I have not received my invite yet.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bogmali
> YHPM Cap, I also received notice from HP to cut my clients to 20GB.
> 
> ...



watching with interest, ive not got an Actual invite yet but ive started coms with them and im hopefull its on the way.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So is it even worth bothering with anymore?  I have not received my invite yet.



As it is now you can either get 10 times 2 cores or 2 times 4 cores. That might change back to the original 2 times 8 plus 4 but for now I would say folding for new users on cloud is dead.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 17, 2012)

*NEW BETA V7.1.48 released today February 16.*

Stopping process mid stream and updating caused WU failure. (not so with past beta updates)

Did a complete uninstall and reinstall. (deleted all data)

Seems to be working OK now.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 19, 2012)

I suggest everyone to check if their fermi client are using the -advmethods flag, as i've started getting p803x wu's, and I've measured a 25,8% increase in ppd (on 3 gtx 460 @ 910 core clock) when compared to p762x wu. Be sure to get these!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am considering buying a Gigabyte GTX 460 version 2 (GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-1GI V3 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) ...) to use for 24/7 folding. It's apparently a card to get rid of old 192bit/24ROP GF104 chips, and it has 1GB if mixed density GDDR5 like the 550 Ti does and 336 shaders. I will likely be moving my cards around again so that my current GTX 550 Ti folding card and this card are paired up on my Phenom II X4 rig, and the AMD cards will be split up (5770 replaces the 550 Ti in my Pentium Dual Core rig, 6670 moves into 2nd PCIe slot in my home rig with a 6950).

Anyone know much about these cards (how well they fold, if they are durable and won't blow up in a few months, etc.)? I don't care about noise or power consumption since I have 3 towers at work stacked on top of each other folding/crunching away on the cheap electricity, but as long as one will fold well and stay cool (and even better if they OC) I will be happy. Will this 460v2 fold faster than my 550 Ti or should I just get another 550 Ti if it's more efficient?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ Did you see this? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2550036#post2550036
I'd recommend that card over the V3 GTX  460.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ^^ Did you see this? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2550036#post2550036
> I'd recommend that card over the V3 GTX  460.



Thank you very much, I just sent him a PM and maybe I'll end up saving a lot of money and getting the same performance with his card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I suggest everyone to check if their fermi client are using the -advmethods flag, as i've started getting p803x wu's, and I've measured a 25,8% increase in ppd (on 3 gtx 460 @ 910 core clock) when compared to p762x wu. Be sure to get these!



Holy smokes, Batman!

GTX460 768MB @ 750MHZ P680x-10,000 PPD.  P8xxx-13,400 PPD (according to the V7 client)

GTX460 1GB @ 780MHz P680x-10,500 PPD.  P8xxx-14,180 PPD (according to the V7 client)

Looking forward to hearing what the GTX560Ti's are doing with these.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Holy smokes, Batman!
> 
> GTX460 768MB @ 750MHZ P680x-10,000 PPD.  P8xxx-13,400 PPD (according to the V7 client)
> 
> ...



Crap, i'm at work now:shadedshu. Will check when I get home. This is not limited to V7 client, is it?

edit: yepper's, I got em. Thanks pande group. This almost makes up for the -bigadv debacle.

GTX460's 768mb @ 850/1700/1800 @ 1.0v



*P.S. Texbill, crank up the GTS450 I sold you!!!!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Crap, i'm at work now:shadedshu. Will check when I get home. This is not limited to V7 client, is it?



Client-type advanced in Client V7

advmethods for all others, as far as I know.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm using gpu tracker and got them, so don't worry Buck.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 21, 2012)

I need a deal on a 650 or 750w 80+ psu to run a folder.  My current 2nd folding box has too weak of a psu,  and I need to sell it in a 2nd configuration for some extra funds.  It'll be up to a month until I have the funds,  but I'll pay full up front.  Must be a single rail psu.  I'm desperate for psus,  and will pay!


----------



## Feänor (Feb 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTX460's 768mb @ 850/1700/1800 @ 1.0v
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120220/.jpg



Try upping the memory a little on the 460's.

The three i got stable at 2150 all yielded an increase between 400-500 ppd. Not much by any means, but i'm open to any ppd increase


----------



## johnspack (Feb 21, 2012)

If anyone in the next month has a 750- 850w 80+ psu for sale,  please msg me.  I'm dead serious,  I can't increase my farm until then....


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Corsair TX850, TX750, and TX650 that I will be listing on my thread shortly, let me know which one you like.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I have a Corsair TX850, TX750, and TX650 that I will be listing on my thread shortly, let me know which one you like.



any modulars?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> any modulars?



Nope


----------



## johnspack (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't need modulars,  all those look good to me!  I just for the first time fired up a 3rd folding card on the same mobo....  yummy!  My p6t is folding a xeon w3570+2xgtx260s+1 9800gtx,  first time ever for me!  Yes, I need another psu please!
Edit:  actually,  a friend of mine needs a good psu as well.  In one month I can cough up enough for 2 psus in the range I'm looking for.  Guaranteed sale.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I suggest everyone to check if their fermi client are using the -advmethods flag, as i've started getting p803x wu's, and I've measured a 25,8% increase in ppd (on 3 gtx 460 @ 910 core clock) when compared to p762x wu. Be sure to get these!



I currently have an 8033 on my GTX 550 Ti 950MHz and the estimated PPD appears to be 10,100. I think the usual PPD was around 9000 for the card, but honestly I am not sure.

The advanced ATI core (0x16) made a similar increase for my 6950/6670/5770 cards as well, so it looks like the advanced flag is a must have for any Evergreen(+)  and Fermi owners.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 21, 2012)

My 460s produced a little over 12000 with the 5187 points wu. Now with the new 3843 points wu, they are over 16000 ppd, wich means my first math wasn't right: it is not 26% increase, it is 33%!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 22, 2012)

you guys just using the advanced flag on amd cards ?, any other tips you can pass or flags?


----------



## Feänor (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm using nvidia cards, so i cannot help you with amd! I'm just using the -advmethods flag on mine.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 22, 2012)

New Nvidia WHQL Driver Package 295.73 has caused 2 machine failures, GPU.

Running Folding Beta 7.1.48.

I am removing 3D Driver packages and going to try again.

Will report back and edit post.

*EDIT*

Removing 3D package did not work.

I am going to try and go back to previous Folding Beta and try new driver.

*EDIT*

Trying new combination of Folding Beta 7.1.43 and 295.73(complete package)

*EDIT*

Worked briefly then failed.

Now trying 7.1.43 and 290.53

GTX460 running hotter with new WUs; 60-65c was normal, now running 75c.

*EDIT*

Now working with 7.1.48 and 290.53.

Increased heat with new WUs per F@H Forum.

Had to increase GPU fan speed dramatically to keep up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 22, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you guys just using the advanced flag on amd cards ?, any other tips you can pass or flags?



Yes, I use the v7 folding client on all my machines, AMD or NVIDIA, and I use Extra slot options ("Expert View" Configure>Slots>gpu slot "edit">Add extra slot option: 

Name: client-type
Value: advanced

Your AMD GPUs should use F@H Core 0x16 with the advanced flag, otherwise they will use the legacy 0x11 core. Fermi GPUs use the 0x15 core if I remember correctly.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 22, 2012)

Getting ~25k ppd on my 580 at 875c. Temp up 10-12C over normal 54C folding temps but ill take it for the 7k boost in ppd.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay,  arg,  a rogue psu took out my 775 folder.  So now I need a psu and a 775 mobo.  Jeez.  I need to learn patience...  so Bogmali,  if you could hold on to the tx650 or 750 for awhile,  and if someone could drag up a 775 mobo and hang on to it,  that will be my next purchase.  This cheque is pretty much toast already,  so I'll have to wait.  Fixed incomes suck when you're trying to fold!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 22, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Getting ~25k ppd on my 580 at *875c*. Temp up 10-12C over normal 54C folding temps but ill take it for the 7k boost in ppd.



LOL, might want to WC that baby.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, might want to WC that baby.



When i read that some hours ago I read it as MHz, not degree C. I'm pretty sure that he has the temperature under control. Sadly my only GPU3 card has a toasted VRM. To late for RMA I think. It will go to the Hall of Fame of burnt out folding stuff (The one and only piece untill now I'm pleased to say).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 23, 2012)

Question for you all: Does a GeForce GT 220 use GPU2 only or does it support GPU3? I currently run it with the V7 client and no flags, so it's doing GPU2 (0x11) at the moment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2012)

Gpu2


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll pay 50+ for a used p5q or better mobo.   And still need a psu.  Just keep it in mind guys.  I will pay.....
I'm not good at the buy/sell forum,  if there's a link,  please just post it here and I'll pm the person from here.
Edit:  or just pm me,  I'm duhhhh.....


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes,  I'm guilty,  so sue me.  I've been using a 2mp camera for years.  i saw a 12.1mp camera with 4x optical zoom and optical image stabilization.  For $49.  Then I saw a 8gb sdhc class 10 card for 7.99.  Oh well....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 24, 2012)

I received my used GTX 460 today, and after some initial testing I settled with 825c/2000mem @ 0.965v (stock vcore). I don't care to go any higher as the card appears to have been used greatly before and has brown PCB splotches under the VRM area like my ECS GT 440 card developed in less than a month (before I added a 120mm fan blowing on it), but I have confidence that this should continue to run fine with the mild 110MHz OC and stock voltage. I also forced the fan speed to 100%, which brought the core temp down from 72c to 60c and should reduce any additional stress on the card.

GTX 460 reads 14.4K PPD and the 550 Ti reads ~9500 PPD.


----------



## horik (Feb 26, 2012)

is there a way to change the project?  last week i got project 8011 with about 106 credit and>than 6hours folding,than 8022 with 170 points and now again project 8011


----------



## Feänor (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone here who's folding 690x wu AND gpu folding?

Looking for some numbers to compare to and i can't find someone with a setup like mine.

While folding on 3 gtx 460, is 44 min TPF on a 6903 good or bad? 

Looks like it will equal to around 87k ppd for the cpu and 48k ppd for the gpus.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 28, 2012)

15mil was a good run.  Dealing with some financial issues atm.  As always... I will be back!
Edit:  need to restock some parts,  I got too low.  Need psus,  mobos ect.  I'm poor,  so I
have to do this in stages......


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I received my used GTX 460 today, and after some initial testing I settled with 825c/2000mem @ 0.965v (stock vcore). I don't care to go any higher as the card appears to have been used greatly before and has brown PCB splotches under the VRM area like my ECS GT 440 card developed in less than a month (before I added a 120mm fan blowing on it), but I have confidence that this should continue to run fine with the mild 110MHz OC and stock voltage. I also forced the fan speed to 100%, which brought the core temp down from 72c to 60c and should reduce any additional stress on the card.
> 
> GTX 460 reads 14.4K PPD and the 550 Ti reads ~9500 PPD.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/460550fah.jpg




whys the 550Ti not showing CUDA in the screenie from GPUz also the 460 has nearly twice the shaders (460 = 336 vs 550Ti = 192) so it isn't any wonder why it's out performing the 550Ti


----------



## theonedub (Feb 29, 2012)

My GT530 says it will need 22hrs to complete a single Beta WU (4kPPD)  Think I should run it in 6-8hr stretches to make sure it doesn't pop? Its an OEM card with very minimal VRM phases and no VRM cooling (aside from hot exhaust from the cooler blowing over them).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 29, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> whys the 550Ti not showing CUDA in the screenie from GPUz also the 460 has nearly twice the shaders (460 = 336 vs 550Ti = 192) so it isn't any wonder why it's out performing the 550Ti



No idea. The 460 does show all the boxes checked, so I am not sure if it's just because there is no display attached to the 550 Ti or if the 460 being an original Fermi core makes any difference (that wouldn't make much sense though). 



theonedub said:


> My GT530 says it will need 22hrs to complete a single Beta WU (4kPPD)  Think I should run it in 6-8hr stretches to make sure it doesn't pop? Its an OEM card with very minimal VRM phases and no VRM cooling (aside from hot exhaust from the cooler blowing over them).



I run my GT 440 nonstop, however after about 3 weeks the VRM area turned brown and I've had a 120mm fan on that card ever since. I would try to get a fan on it if possible because it seems like most NVIDIA boards have crappy VRMs that overheat and burn up the PCB if not cooled. Both the reference ECS GT 440 GDDR5 I bought new and the non-reference Gigabyte GTX 460 768 I got used off here have pretty bad PCB discoloration from hot chokes and MOSFETs. They still work properly and I take great care to keep them cool if they end up that way, as motherboards I've had that had discoloration usually died prematurely from overheating or high current draw.

Anyways, I _had_ some $$$ to burn, so I have an EVGA 01G-P3-1370-KR (original GTX 460 1GB/256bit) as well as a LEPA 900w and a Rosewill CAPSTONE-550w Gold-rated PSUs on the way. Almost fell for the $250 EVGA GTX 480 on Newegg but since my work environment varies from 72-85*F I figured that it would be too hot to sustain such a hot card with stock cooling. At least I have some decent PSUs on the way because my current Mushkin 800w and Corsair TX750 are going on 3 years now, and the rest of my PSUs are from scrapped Dells and such.


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2012)

So, er.. Is there going to be a chimp challenge again this year?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 9, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, er.. Is there going to be a chimp challenge again this year?



Yessir Although I'm not sure if we are participating

I'm in if we do

Only have my i7-970 folding right now with a couple of GTX-460's so my output will decrease, everything else I shifted to WCG to see if I can dislodge some more peeps in the top 10 daily production


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2012)

Chimp Challenge is still up in the air. I'm waiting to see the final rules/points system after all the captains vote. I will keep you updated.


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Yessir Although I'm not sure if we are participating
> 
> I'm in if we do
> 
> Only have my i7-970 folding right now with a couple of GTX-460's so my output will decrease, everything else I shifted to WCG to see if I can dislodge some more peeps in the top 10 daily production



Cool, I am dedicated to WCG these days, but I'll still throw everything at the chimp 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Chimp Challenge is still up in the air. I'm waiting to see the final rules/points system after all the captains vote. I will keep you updated.



Thanks. I had imagined they may want to change the rules again this year.

Planning on doing another competition on the WCG side, what month would the Chimp challenge most likely be? Trying to make sure they don't coincide.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 10, 2012)

@ Kiex usually around May is when the CC happens


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 10, 2012)

The internet took a dump at work this afternoon for a while, but during that time I connected each rig with a USB wireless dongle and tethered it to my phone so that they could send/receive WUs. After several hours, the internet finally came back up. Hopefully it doesn't go down again, as I will miss a ton of WUs if that happens.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to lose yet another of my old video cards.  I need 480s to rebuild my farm.  I could do 240 in a single payment for one at the end of the month if someone has it.  And then I'll need another...  I almost choked when I found out a 580 could do double what my i7 box + 3 gpus could do.  I need to reconfigure my folding box,  and make it more viable.  I may also buy a camera,  but that's another story......


----------



## bogmali (Mar 10, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I'm going to lose yet another of my old video cards.  *I need 480s to rebuild my farm.  I could do 240 in a single payment for one at the end of the month if someone has it. * And then I'll need another...  I almost choked when I found out a 580 could do double what my i7 box + 3 gpus could do.  I need to reconfigure my folding box,  and make it more viable.  I may also buy a camera,  but that's another story......



They are selling for about the same amount on newegg brand new.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I'm going to lose yet another of my old video cards.  I need 480s to rebuild my farm.  I could do 240 in a single payment for one at the end of the month if someone has it.  And then I'll need another...  I almost choked when I found out a 580 could do double what my i7 box + 3 gpus could do.  I need to reconfigure my folding box,  and make it more viable.  I may also buy a camera,  but that's another story......






bogmali said:


> They are selling for about the same amount on newegg brand new.


WOW!!!! the green 500 series are that good at folging huh. I want a couple for folding...too damn costly for just that reason tho
lol I can even get my cards or card to fold on both gpu's any more.


lol right now I am trying to just wait patently for my GPU to finish up its work 53 minutes then some NFSTR racing for me...lol


----------



## bogmali (Mar 10, 2012)

I was referring to GTX480's as seen on this link:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161573


----------



## johnspack (Mar 12, 2012)

Heh,  yeah,  just found one on ncix for $249can brand new....   guess I'll either go for that or look for a used one for around $175ish....  that darn tax is a killer.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 13, 2012)

Currently, I am trying the new Nvidia GeForce 296.10 Driver with my GTX460, full package.

This is in conjunction with F@H Beta 7.1.50.

It appears to be Folding OK.

It uses just about 100% of the GPU and creates a hugh amount of heat.

I am running the fan at 75% and the heat is 65-66c.  70c or better and I get errors at stock speed/clocks.

I can't really run a desktop at the same time.  Web surfing and writing this is very hard.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay,  kepler is coming in,  and 580s are already taking a price drop.  I'm sitting on 580s now....   and waiting.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2012)

johnspack said:


> okay,  kepler is coming in,  and 580s are already taking a price drop.  I'm sitting on 580s now....   And waiting.....



+1


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2012)

Need to upgrade this poor old thing:   http://www.pictureshack.us/images/1195CIMG0161.JPG


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm probably going to take my home machine off of folding/crunching indefinitely. My room is getting way too hot again and that means the rig runs super loud as well. I still have 4 machines going at work with 2 460s, a 550 Ti, GT 220, 5770 and 6670, so I'll probably still be around 50K PPD. Once Ivy Bridge arrives, I may consider building a cheap Z68 or whatever system with a Pentium (if there are any 22nm ones coming out soon) so I can maybe buy another 460 to run. I have an addiction. 

Have our other monster producers lowered their production this week? Miss you Bogmali and Buck Nasty.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm probably going to take my home machine off of folding/crunching indefinitely. My room is getting way too hot again and that means the rig runs super loud as well. I still have 4 machines going at work with 2 460s, a 550 Ti, GT 220, 5770 and 6670, so I'll probably still be around 50K PPD. Once Ivy Bridge arrives, I may consider building a cheap Z68 or whatever system with a Pentium (if there are any 22nm ones coming out soon) so I can maybe buy another 460 to run. I have an addiction.
> 
> Have our other monster producers lowered their production this week? Miss you Bogmali and Buck Nasty.



This time of year Buck goes MTBiking and some times his HW get a break at the same time. Bogmali took his 2P to the crunching play ground. I my self will leave my two producers (CPU only) ON but they will be without supervision for some unknown time...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2012)

Dam,  priorities..  I want one or 2,  so bad,  but not sure I can cough up the funds.  Anyone in Canada,  NCIX has this EVGA GTX480 on sale for $249can,  grab it by wednesday!:http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=68760&vpn=015-P3-1480-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1361


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> This time of year Buck goes MTBiking and some times his HW get a break at the same time.


LOl, no Mountain Biking this time. My company(ABC Supply Co Inc.) took us to Puerto Rico for this years Meeting. Still recuperating from all the Alcohol & Sun, but the rigs are powering up slowly. Should be at 100% by tonite. Attached is a pic of the view from my Hotel Room last week.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 18, 2012)

niiiice


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2012)

Thought I would try out the newest Nvidia drivers- big mistake, dropping WUs left and right. Will revert back to 26x/27x drivers tomorrow.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Thought I would try out the newest Nvidia drivers- big mistake, dropping WUs left and right. Will revert back to 26x/27x drivers tomorrow.



*Were you getting large heat issues with the 296.10.*  All mine would overheat and crash unless gpu fan was 75% and I could keep card under 70c.  Also, gpu ran at 99% and memory at just under half utilized.

The 296.10 did work but I did not like the side effects.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Thought I would try out the newest Nvidia drivers- big mistake, dropping WUs left and right. Will revert back to 26x/27x drivers tomorrow.


Same here. I ended up dropping my O/C and raising the fan speeds. Still sticking with the new drivers and I have even noticed a few more PPD.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2012)

im going to have to stop folding on my shitter people, I got an elecy bill that nearly knocked me out, its all good though i just need to be more efficient ,hence main rig will still fold 24/7 and may yet get a physx card to fold on but the shitter has retired, it was doing about 7kppd so i dont see me missing it, ill keep it in the wings for the chimp


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 21, 2012)

So it looks as though I will be able to continue to fold, but not as seriously as before, no more 50-60k PPD, more like 20-30k PPD. But for the moment I am back-ish.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy happy,  joy,  joy!  I have a multi terabyte backup problem that just got solved.  Found a brand new 12x lg bluray burner for 85can and spindles of 6x 20 disc bluray bd-rs for 25can apiece.  Got a terabyte of backup on hard copy,  I'm happy!  I'll fit in my last card and fold for the night.


----------



## Feänor (Mar 22, 2012)

New gpu3 work unit: project 7642, 7718 points, around 10-11 tpf on gtx 460 336 cores at 910 mhz. 

Check your -advmethods flag!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 22, 2012)

Feanor said:


> New gpu3 work unit: project 7642, 7718 points, around 10-11 tpf on gtx 460 336 cores at 910 mhz.
> 
> Check your -advmethods flag!



I'll have to see if my cards got that one yet.


----------



## Feänor (Mar 22, 2012)

If the ppd calculator (http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php) is accurate, then we're talking about 10k ppd. HUGE drop from the 803x wu:shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2012)

8900 PPD on my GTX 460

Edit: Not getting 100% on the GPU's.  New version of the 1888's?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2012)

Well,  it looks like in the end my 15amp service finishes me off.  All I can do is wait for used 570s at the most.  Who da thunk being poor would impact being able to fold?  I'll still spit some out from time to time,  but until I can replace all my cards with better,  I can't afford to fold.  I will get some ppd out tonight tho......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2012)

*project 7642, 7718 points*

Anyone else having "fun" with these WU's?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 23, 2012)

New version released: 7.1.52

Runs hot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> New version released: 7.1.52
> 
> Runs hot.



From http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=21078&start=30#p211114



> The GPU throughput and heat have nothing to do with the client version. The project that you're assigned specifies a specific FahCore and the FahCore does all the processing of the WU. All client versions will call the exact same FAHCore and process the project in the same way.
> 
> Some PROJECT can be processed more efficiently than other PROJECTS, hence more or less heat.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 23, 2012)

@ thebluebumblebee,

I have never had any heat issues until recently. (last 2 months?)
At most it would run in the low 50'sc.  Idle is aprox. 33c.

I would like to have a setting that allows you the ability to set GPU usage by percentage.
(just like you can with SMP slots)

My GTX460 hit 86c yesterday with fan at 100%.  I removed the slot.
At what point does the chip or other components burn?

Any advice???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2012)

The short answer is 100C.  I'm on the conservative side around here and I don't like F@H temps over 75C, but that does not take into consideration that I live in the PNW and only Fold while it's cold outside.  For 24/7, I feel that the temps must be kept lower than the short term peaks for a game.

Hey Buck, how would you answer this?

You could take off advanced for the client type to see if that makes a difference.

On a side note, I'll be back Tuesday.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> @ thebluebumblebee,
> 
> I have never had any heat issues until recently. (last 2 months?)
> At most it would run in the low 50'sc.  Idle is aprox. 33c.
> ...



stock cooler on that 460 is it, usually stock means crap cooling I'd be tempted to look at getting a 3rd party cooler something like this

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html 







also you need to be looking at the air temp inside your case aswell more airflow = better load temps (aslong as the room temp is adequate 30C or less)


----------



## johnspack (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah,  the temps can be an issue.  I've got 3 cards folding in my p6t,  and they are so close together they almost touch.  I've got 63c,  78c and 76c temps,  and that's with an open case with a 12" fan blowing in it.  The cpu is folding too,  so that's more heat.  There's no way I can do this 24/7 on a 15amp service.  I'm looking for used 560s and 570s when kepler comes out......


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2012)

it sounds like 2 of your 3 cards are suffering from suffocation from being to close together which means you'd also see the greatest advantage using water cooling on them


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 24, 2012)

These new WUs have decreased my output significantly. Only getting ~35K points now when I was getting ~55K out of my farm.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm,  pulled my middle card,  and now my 2 260s are at 55 and 63c,  and at oced settings....  guess I'll let them have a little workout now....


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats a fairly substantial drop from 63c to 55c and 76c down to 63c


----------



## horik (Mar 28, 2012)

this year i got only large smp,but this is to much...i run the CPU at 4ghz and use 100% for folding


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 28, 2012)

horik said:


> this year i got only large smp,but this is to much...i run the CPU at 4ghz and use 100% for folding



Is that correct, 73 DAYS, to run???


----------



## horik (Mar 28, 2012)

before this i got one of 22 days,so i think is correct


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 28, 2012)

it hasn't evan done 1% so don't trust the guesstamate until then you'll prolly find has gone down considerably by then 

the preferred deadline is 11.71 day with an final deadline of 19.52 days

so wait for it to give you an better guesstamate


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2012)

horik:
You might want to try smp-6.  The AMD GPU client puts quite the load on the CPU, so you might actually get faster times with 6 cores than 8, and the overall PPD might increase.  Secondly, that is V7's estimate for PPD.  Wait until it has at least 3% completed.  I assume you are using your passkey.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 28, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> horik:
> You might want to try smp-6. The AMD GPU client puts quite the load on the CPU, so you might actually get faster times with 6 cores than 8, and the overall PPD might increase. Secondly, that is V7's estimate for PPD. Wait until it has at least 3% completed. I assume you are using your passkey.



+1

each gpu on mine seems to use about 75% of one core of my cpu(one core per gpu core not 75% of 4 cores) as well, so my two cards use anything between 35-60% of my cpu making smp folding pointless , and i havent seen Any point drop , you have more then four cores though so you might be able to spare some cpu time 

with 2 smp running my gpu's averaged 8.5-8.7 Kppd now both do 9.3 but that may be in part due to the latest client and catalyst 12.4 dev prev im using without issue , i posted 12,4 open cl1.2 a few days ago


----------



## johnspack (Mar 29, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Thats a fairly substantial drop from 63c to 55c and 76c down to 63c



Yeah,  well turns out fan profile for one card wasn't cranked,  but the middle card even at 100% managed to break 81c,  so out it came....


----------



## johnspack (Mar 29, 2012)

My only question now is...  when can I buy cheap used 570s...  is it time yet.... hmmmm.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 29, 2012)

johnspack said:


> My only question now is... when can I buy cheap used 570s... is it time yet.... hmmmm.



How does the 570 compare to the 560Ti 448 core?  If you had a choice???


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 2, 2012)

I may continue to have some fluctuations in my PPD as I am reorganizing my farm. To start, I tore down my PDC E6600/GTX 460/ASRock G41M-S3 rig and replaced it with a P4 630 (soon to be 651)/GTX 460 + GT 440/ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA Intel 925X board that has an x16 and an x4 slot. Since NVIDIA cards use practically no CPU to fold, it's an easy way to use a $25 motherboard, a free CPU and RAM and have another card going in the same rig. 

The 440 was in my dad's rig for a while but his Dell Dimension 530 kept failing WUs for some reason. Currently, all cards but my 6950 should be folding strong for now. I do not plan on dropping any more money on equipment so I may just put up a Phenom 9750 rig for WCG crunching and that's it. I'll be up to 5 machines at work if I add the Phenom 9750 + ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA AGP board + 7800GS for CPU crunching, as this board can only run XP anyway due to NVIDIA not supporting Vista/7 GART drivers with multicore CPUs.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright, I've been away for too long... I have one rig up and folding again for the team: 2500K @ 4.5GHz, GTX275, GTS250, 9800GT.  Should be enough to get my crazy badge back.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 4, 2012)

I shouldn't be folding my current folding rig,  need more parts,  but can't stop.......must fold.....


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 4, 2012)

So I work away from home all week and have a rather killer PC just sitting idle at home. 
I believe this is the time to get started folding. I must admit I do not know anything and need to read up. 


I come home and game on the weekend evenings, can folding be paused? Or how does that work?

<<<-----PC specs


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> So I work away from home all week and have a rather killer PC just sitting idle at home.
> I believe this is the time to get started folding. I must admit I do not know anything and need to read up.
> 
> 
> I come home and game on the weekend evenings, can folding be paused? Or how does that work?



Yes, it can be paused.  There is a button for that in the top toolbar.

Download: http://folding.stanford.edu/
or
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

Just run it and it will set up a CPU/SMP and GPU client.

Far right top field box change to: Advanced.

You need to apply for a personal Passkey number: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey

Insert your personal info in: Configure/Identity tabs.

You can pick a team number: 50711 comes to mind.

After the 3 fields have been entered: Save settings.

You may want to change some other settings but the above is the barebones.

If you need further instructions, just ask.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 4, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I shouldn't be folding my current folding rig, need more parts, but can't stop.......must fold.....



ive refired up my shitter (it had retired)on the sneeky, shh i couldnt help it and the elecy man might not notice this time


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 5, 2012)

I just remoted in and installed FAH. 

How do you run multiple clients? or should I not be concerned with that?
Current PPD = 58k

***and then my PC crashed...lol.  Shut down and I cannot access it, will have the wife reset it after while.
so i gotta re think the multi clients for a while.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I just remoted in and installed FAH.
> 
> How do you run multiple clients? or should I not be concerned with that?
> Current PPD = 58k
> ...



Remote access and GPU Folding don't mix.  58K indicated that you were Folding on both the CPU and GPU.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 5, 2012)

so teamviewer is a bad idea huh, live and learn.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2012)

Nah,  teamviewer is fine.  Just next time you install fahclient,  make sure to select gpu only folding,  or make sure your cpu is set up properly for folding.  Sounds like your cpu wasn't stable enough for folding,  hence the crash.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2012)

It's official.  I despise P764x's.  They will not run on both of my GTX460's at the same time.  I'm now having to "finish" each one at a time.  I've set my options to small WU's so I hope I'm able to get something else.  My DSL connection only does 300kb on the upload, so it takes a long time to upload on of these 10MB P764x's.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 10, 2012)

OK 600+ pages in this thread, since I am new to the team 
can anyone PM me and explain the badges and how I can run my F@H the best in between gaming and leaving my machine to fold. I normally game from 7PM until Midnight-1AM then go to bed. I can leave my machine on to fold while sleeping and at work.  System specs under my name on right. Thanks in advance and I appreciate your time and patience with me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 10, 2012)

what you all saying bout the chimp ,capn's


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm having some frustration with some of my NVIDIA GPUs. Apparently my GTX 460s which are both on one machine have been endlessly reporting UNKNOWN_ENUM and finally decided to both say "failed" today (both are only OCd to 800/2000). Last week I had the same issue with my GTX 550 Ti and GT 440 both failing, and my dad's Dell would fail both my GT 220 (which works flawlessly overclocked in my AMD E350 shoebox) and the GT 440. 

So, why are my seemingly working cards coming up with this "failed" bullshit? Is it the drivers, overclocks, temperatures, busted motherboards, what? I upgraded to the latest clients, the 296.10 or whatever drivers and that seemed to increase the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Do you know what projects they failed on?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll have put the IDE drive back in and look at the log, but I'm pretty sure it was those new 7xxx ones that don't even seem to save your progress at all either. I'm reformatting the machine and using an old 36GB Raptor, and I swapped the CPU from the PII X4 955BE to a Sempron 130 because this Crosshair III Formula is probably my only board left that can unlock an AM3 with a post-2009 BIOS. I'll have to see how it runs with the fresh OS, latest NV drivers and the Sempron. 

Not sure if my board was unstable because the CPU used to be at 3.9/1.5v but it was failing WCG units all the time so I lowered it to 3.8 and it seemed to do fine. ROG Timer Keeper says my board has been on for 512 days (it's been in use since Aug. 2009 and overclocked in some way or another for most of its life). I remember folding 9800 GTs on it until they died lol.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm having some frustration with some of my NVIDIA GPUs. Apparently my GTX 460s which are both on one machine have been endlessly reporting UNKNOWN_ENUM and finally decided to both say "failed" today (both are only OCd to 800/2000). Last week I had the same issue with my GTX 550 Ti and GT 440 both failing, and my dad's Dell would fail both my GT 220 (which works flawlessly overclocked in my AMD E350 shoebox) and the GT 440.
> 
> So, why are my seemingly working cards coming up with this "failed" bullshit? Is it the drivers, overclocks, temperatures, busted motherboards, what? I upgraded to the latest clients, the 296.10 or whatever drivers and that seemed to increase the problem. Any ideas?



*It's not you*.

My 460 and 450 failed 4/11 so I deleted the slots on separate machines.  Didn't bother with looking at unit number, I've had so many fail in last 2-3 months.  I had a few work for a couple of days then failure.  Same 296.10 drivers.  It's not an overheat issues, mine ran at 62c with fan on curve, at 83%.  It's not an overclock issue either as I've gone stock on a couple machines to try it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm now convinced that the "tweak" that they did to Core_15 is causing problems.  (they admitted tweaking it, but I don't have the time to find the post now)  I thought I was having problems with one system but then last night, I looked at my rock-solid-steady system with a GTX 460, I found it only getting some 3000 PPD on an 803x, where it normally gets close to 14K.  It picked up that WU after a 764x WU.  I had to reboot to get it to work properly.  I'd like to know how the WU's can engage at different rates?  The different TPF rates that I'm seeing have nothing to do with the system, but how the client starts.  I have seen a lot with having to babysit almost every WU start since March 8th.  Different GPU memory amounts.  Different GPU usage %. Different %'s while starting.

WARNING! Rant:
I'm still trying to Fold as hard as ever but look at my points.  I cannot use both of my SLI'd GTX460's in the one system (because of the P764x's) so 1/3 of my GPU's sits doing nothing.  I only got one P764x WU done yesterday for a grand total of 7718 points for the day.  Waho!  Then Win7 magically reset updates to auto and rebooted in the middle of the night - 2 GPU's doing nothing overnight.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> WARNING! Rant:



Yea, I'm F'in annoyed as well.

When I said it would be a good idea to limit GPU by percentage like adjusting smp core amounts to limit heat, have less failures, retain people's interest, etc...I was told to stop griping about it.

I'm a little put off by the comment.  Especially due to the lack of quality info as to what is causing the failures or work arounds until a more permanent solution is found.


jsfitz54 wrote:
I still feel strongly that one should be able to set GPU slots by percentage. I think this would help retain donors.

bruce:
Everyone agrees with you on that point ... but Development is actively working on making that possible in a future version of the FahCores, and they're not there yet. Griping about it won't make them able to fix the software any faster than they already hope to be able to.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm pissed off too. I (re)started late last year with a 6950, 5770, 6670 and a GTX 550 Ti and was getting 25K PPD. Added a GT 440 and got 30K PPD. Added one then another GTX 460, had 60K PPD for about a week. Now I'm scraping along at 30-40K again and furious that the $300 worth of GTX 460 cards and $170 PSU is getting me literally NOTHING. I even resorted to turning my 6950 on because I am literally getting ****** by F@H.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 12, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I have the entire log for my 2 GTX 460s on client 7.1.52 using NVIDIA 296.10 drivers. The machine was just reformatted last night at 8PM and I got to work this afternoon to find both cards failed at stock frequencies.

My P4 651 machine with a 550 Ti and a GT 440 has not failed yet.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2012)

one thing ive noticed with the latest beta and nv folding with my Gt240 on a dual core Pentium G850 i thinks @3.2 is that i now Need smp or uniprocessor off as i said before , but after watching my processor usage a day i can see now why that is , the gpu only client is using about 50-60% of cpu utilisation , on a 5767Wu ox11 but its not level its frequently momentarily peaking to 100% and the spectrogram (cpu usage in Task manager) looks like  a decent Metal band is on, usage bar shows a steady 58 ish , it didnt used to do that im sure it was a constant 20-30% before, ie previouse V7 beta


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2012)

My gtx2xxx cards are rock solid in folding,  must be the new client for gtx4xx and up,  too bad,  I want to upgrade.  I'm more disappointed in the ppd value for my i7..  they should give more love for a formerly $500 cpu!  Now I have to find a decent priced 6 core,  which I haven't so far.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 13, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> one thing ive noticed with the latest beta and nv folding with my Gt240 on a dual core Pentium G850 i thinks @3.2 is that i now Need smp or uniprocessor off as i said before , but after watching my processor usage a day i can see now why that is , the gpu only client is using about 50-60% of cpu utilisation , on a 5767Wu ox11 but its not level its frequently momentarily peaking to 100% and the spectrogram (cpu usage in Task manager) looks like  a decent Metal band is on, usage bar shows a steady 58 ish , it didnt used to do that im sure it was a constant 20-30% before, ie previouse V7 beta



Core 11 (old AMD/NV) and Core 16 (new AMD) need a substantial amount of CPU to fold on them. Core 15 (Fermi) actually needs literally no CPU to run, hence why one of my NV Fermi folders is a Pentium 4 651 that is extremely slow.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 13, 2012)

I still use Nvidia 266.58 drivers on my GTX 275's and 400's.  I also don't fold with SLI enabled or use a SLI cable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2012)

He's alive!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 13, 2012)

My situation is weird since I have unmatched 460s (a Gigabyte 768MB and an EVGA 1GB) and they are on an AMD 790FX board. I might try separating them onto two machines and seeing if they will work individually or not. Either way, I'm sick of F@H's dumb issues like being unable to fold core 15 and core 16 on the same Windows 7 machine or running GTX 460s or whatever.

Time to pull out my Socket 754/GeForce 6150SE/Turion 64 system and drop a 460 in with my recently freed up Rosewill Capstone 550w and see if I can get my +30K PPD back.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 13, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He's alive!



Yes I am.



Jstn7477 said:


> My situation is weird since I have unmatched 460s (a Gigabyte 768MB and an EVGA 1GB) and they are on an AMD 790FX board. I might try separating them onto two machines and seeing if they will work individually or not. Either way, I'm sick of F@H's dumb issues like being unable to fold core 15 and core 16 on the same Windows 7 machine or running GTX 460s or whatever.
> 
> Time to pull out my Socket 754/GeForce 6150SE/Turion 64 system and drop a 460 in with my recently freed up Rosewill Capstone 550w and see if I can get my +30K PPD back.



I have a Foxconn Destroyer with a GTX 275, GTX 275 co-op and a GTX 460 1GB.  Your problem is the driver.


----------



## Feänor (Apr 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Core 15 (Fermi) actually needs literally no CPU to run, hence why one of my NV Fermi folders is a Pentium 4 651 that is extremely slow.



True, but has some exception. Some of the 76xx (not really the 762x, the 764x and 761x for sure) work units needs up to 3% of my i7 970 cpu to fold. 

When my three gtx 460 are folding 803x wu, i can fold using the -smp 12 flag no problem (each fah_core 15 use between 0 and 0,5% of my cpu). 35k ppd for the cpu and 16k ppd for each of the gpu. 

But if one of the gpu client gets a 764x or 761x, then my cpu ppd drops in the 25k zone, and i have to free a core (i.e. use the -smp 11 flag) to be able to feed the gpu client. Then my cpu nets around 30k ppd and the gpu folding the non-803x work units gets 10k ppd.

I know it is all for science, and i will not stop folding because i get less points, but moving from 80-85k ppd (35k+16k*3) to around 60k (30k+10k*3) is still a huge drop!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 13, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I have a Foxconn Destroyer with a GTX 275, GTX 275 co-op and a GTX 460 1GB. Your problem is the driver.



So what Nvidia driver are you using?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2012)

Feanor said:


> True, but has some exception. Some of the 76xx (not really the 762x, the 764x and 761x for sure) work units needs up to 3% of my i7 970 cpu to fold.
> 
> When my three gtx 460 are folding 803x wu, i can fold using the -smp 12 flag no problem (each fah_core 15 use between 0 and 0,5% of my cpu). 35k ppd for the cpu and 16k ppd for each of the gpu.
> 
> ...



I see the same, but my drop is in the 11k PPD range with and i7-860 and 2x GTX460's. :shadedshu


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Core 11 (old AMD/NV) and Core 16 (new AMD) need a substantial amount of CPU to fold on them. Core 15 (Fermi) actually needs literally no CPU to run, hence why one of my NV Fermi folders is a Pentium 4 651 that is extremely slow.



i havent a fermi to fold on so didnt know of that difference

Quote:
Originally Posted by Feanor  
I know it is all for science, and i will not stop folding because i get less points, but moving from 80-85k ppd (35k 16k*3) to around 60k (30k 10k*3) is still a huge drop! 

it is all quite whacky, they should have used a normal monitary inflation model , wherein, fare enough newer more powerfull tech get more points but , not by down sizeing what they pay out in points on existing systems ,it puts existing folders off and anything that puts people off charitable giveing is stupid an example of poor management/ pr imho


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone know why my ATI Radeon 3850 AGP won't get any WUs? I was folding on it sometime 2010 until the socket 939 board it was on died, but now that I can run it again I can't get any WUs in the old V6 GPU2 client, F@H Tracker V2 or the Stanford V7 client. Running XP and 12.1 hotfix drivers on an ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA with a Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.8GHz.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2012)

With my folding/crunching rig down for the count for a while (getting replaced with a new machine next week), I figure I would fold with my 7970 for the time being. So.. are they at leat ok at folding? Should I be using the v7 client? Any tips?


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm using both of mine to fold with NP.They fold with some decent numbers, nothing like a Nvidia card. I also use the ver. 7 client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2012)

erocker: You HAVE to use client V7 in order to use core_16, which does give good points per watt on the AMD GPU's.  According to theoneandonlymrk, the client will now auto detect the AMD GPU's and start with the correct core.  It used to be a multi-step process.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 14, 2012)

Well,  doing it in slow motion,  but coming for 15th...  gawd I wish I could afford a 6 core....


----------



## johnspack (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh,  and I am dead serious about this,  I want 2 gtx570s bad.  When anyone is ready to sell,  please let me know.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> With my folding/crunching rig down for the count for a while (getting replaced with a new machine next week), I figure I would fold with my 7970 for the time being. So.. are they at leat ok at folding? Should I be using the v7 client? Any tips?



deffinately the V7 client ,it tends to need no setup(config flags as it picks x16 Wu's up straight away(best))) with the latest beta and im on cat 12.4 , i did get a slight ppd increase this driver release ,not much

and the client tends to be reasonably easy on gpus, mine obv run warm but games need higher volts for eg

oh and i held off retireing my shitter so long ive unretired it


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001988539662&ref=brem#!/profile.php?id=100000821827841

ISO Wizzard from last years CC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2012)

It just occurred to me that my average PPD was higher when I was using G92's than it is right now.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It just occurred to me that my average PPD was higher when I was using G92's than it is right now.



Are you getting 764x wu's?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Are you getting 764x wu's?



Rinse and repeat.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Rinse and repeat.



Same here, I get about 9-9.5k on those wu's on my GTX 460's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2012)

So are we doing the Chimp Challenge this year?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163760


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163760



http://www.overclock.net/t/1239172/chimp-challenge-2012/100_20#post_16972535

Check the last post.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1239172/chimp-challenge-2012/100_20#post_16972535
> 
> Check the last post.



I think you mean post 103

I'm up for CC just because I like to see all the people that show up to help, especially:
*old team members
*our WCG friends
*w1zzard, and what he will use this time http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2283974&postcount=769


----------



## bogmali (Apr 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> w1zzard, and what he will use this time



 See my sig


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2012)

That's where I got the link!


----------



## KieX (Apr 14, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think you mean post 103
> 
> I'm up for CC just because I like to see all the people that show up to help, especially:
> **old team members
> ...



I share those thoughts. It's always been a great community effort here, and it's a shame that others have ruined what this challenge used to be about.

Whether we join this year's CC or not, I'll move over my crunchers to the F@H team during that time for old time's sakes


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally got my damn 460s working again with the 285.62 driver from TPU, as well as disabling core unlocking on my Sempron 130 as the disabled core actually caused some weird corruption in Google Chrome and Microsoft Security Essentials would just sit on the "Installing..." screen until I disabled the core. Got credit for a 7644 and a 7643 I believe (both cards finish at the same time).

I think AMD gets picked on too much for crappy drivers, as NVIDIA has apparently half-assed the drivers after 285.62 and broken GTX 460s (my other Fermis seem fine though).


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't get these 6850s folding at all. Tried just about every revision of the v7 client, CCC drivers, etc with no change. They are recognized and pull down WUs, but they never start working. They stay at 0% load and power saving clocks. 

Any advice? Tempted just to move them for Nvidia cards. So far AMD and the ppl @ F@H have not impressed me with this supposedly 'improved and streamlined' v7 client. I still use console clients on my main computer.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you tried adding the "client-type" "advanced" parameter to them? My 6950 is working on an 11293 and I'm pretty sure my 5770 and 6670 in my dad's office PC have been going nonstop too.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright, I see what its going. For some reason its running the Core16 program on the CPU not the GPU. What a weird thing to do. Anyone have an idea how to get it back on the right track? Using 12.2 CCC right now and 7.1.52 v7 client. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 15, 2012)

You should be able to change your view to Expert, hit Configure and remove the CPU slot/add GPU slots.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats the thing- I set both slots for GPU from the start but once I hit fold CPU hits 100% and the two cards sit idle.

Here is what I see (forgive the huge pic, but resizing it makes it impossible to read):


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 15, 2012)

That's really weird. If you go to Configure > Expert, is SMP false and GPU true?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 15, 2012)

It was a driver issue. Apparently the stuff I have heard about AMD drivers are true- they are awful  

The best part was that after I got it working it turned out Core16 still needs essentially 1 CPU core per GPU to keep the cards at 99% activity. I thought the whole point of the improved client was better production and efficiency? If I lock both clients to one core (the unlocked one on my PhenomII B40), they hover at 60%. 

Long short- abandon Folding on them for now, leave them as WCG GPUs for the time being.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2012)

also update your driver to 12.3 as 12.2 is a POS driver


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, AMD cards still use a buttload of CPU but do ~30% more points than they used to if I recall.

My Fermi GPUs can be run on single core machines as they use very little CPU, thankfully.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Alright, I see what its going. For some reason its running the Core16 program on the CPU not the GPU. What a weird thing to do. Anyone have an idea how to get it back on the right track? Using 12.2 CCC right now and 7.1.52 v7 client.



Can't give you an answer but I suspect same type issue with my setup running 803x WU.

I don't want to babysit the computer so I'm running SMPs for the time being.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2012)

You're having problems with the 803x's?  The only thing I see with them is that they run hotter than other WU's.  The 764x's, on the other hand, those need babysitting, especially in multi-GPU environments.

On another note, I am going to retire from being a full time Folder due to Uncle Sam's demands.  I'll be around and might shot in some work from time to time, but other than the CC, I'm done until our income situation changes. (it hasn't changed since 2001)  My goal for this winter was to firmly place myself in the top 20 of our team, (mx500 is about to knock me out) and get into the top 2000 (<2000) of the project rankings.  BTW, I don't see the ranking as a competition, it more like a golf score - you're playing against yourself.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry your situation is not what you want it to be.



thebluebumblebee said:


> you're playing against yourself.



Reminds me of a joke;

OMally goes to his favorite water hole, sits down and orders a drink.

Flannery, the bar keep, asks: Where've you been, I haven't seen you in a while.

O'Mally says: I haven't been feeling myself lately.

Flannery says: Tis a good thing, that was a nasty habit you had!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The best part was that after I got it working it turned out Core16 still needs essentially 1 CPU core per GPU to keep the cards at 99% activity. I thought the whole point of the improved client was better production and efficiency? If I lock both clients to one core (the unlocked one on my PhenomII B40), they hover at 60%.
> 
> Long short- abandon Folding on them for now, leave them as WCG GPUs for the time being.



thats what ive been saying, the cpu loads gone up a lot in V7, with my quad i can run only 1 uniproc client and the two gpu's or the gpu clients suffer and i cant even run a 2Smp as its then using 50% cpu and the gpus need 50-75 though mostly 50ish%  i did try lowering the cpu load to a 2 Smp but i still lost some gpu ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2012)

This is what I hate about forums.  All of this info about CPU usage with AMD GPU's has been covered in the past including a large quote that I posted on this topic.  As time goes on, that info gets buried and has to be repeated.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 17, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thats what ive been saying, the cpu loads gone up a lot in V7, with my quad i can run only 1 uniproc client and the two gpu's or the gpu clients suffer and i cant even run a 2Smp as its then using 50% cpu and the gpus need 50-75 though mostly 50ish%  i did try lowering the cpu load to a 2 Smp but i still lost some gpu ppd



My Intel 2600K @ 4.5GHz handles AMD clients well and they only use up about 15% each. I gave my HD 5770 and 6670 to my dad for folding and they walk all over his stock 965BE, using 50-60% at all times. Since he doesn't crunch, I figured I would get rid of him *them* on his machine since all he does is browse the internet and use accounting software at the office. I think having an Intel CPU makes a big difference in folding on the AMD GPUs, I guess. Either that or the CPU is that much more powerful, who knows. 

As I have mentioned before, I have a GTX 550 Ti and GT 440 folding perfectly on a P4 651 in an ASRock 775Dual-VSTA, and 2 GTX 460s folding on a Sempron 130. NVIDIA GPUs (Fermi cores specifically) are simply amazing folders but I'm stuck using 285.62 or whatever drivers because the new ones don't work right.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I figured I would get rid of him on his machine



thats a nit harsh isnt it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I figured I would get rid of him on his machine....



Freudian slip?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This is what I hate about forums.  All of this info about CPU usage with AMD GPU's has been covered in the past including a large quote that I posted on this topic.  As time goes on, that info gets buried and has to be repeated.



Yes, I've been around the forums long enough to have read about the crappy AMD performance (and the tricks like Flush interval settings, etc). 

I had thought that the 'improved' client Stanford had been touting resolved what has always been the two biggest complaints about AMD performance which is why I decided to build this AMD rig. Unfortunately it seems as though only the PPD issue has been addressed, and even the current performance is not up to what AMD users were expecting. 

Oh well, the 6850s are already gone and at least one GTX 460 is lined up to replace it


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This is what I hate about forums.  All of this info about CPU usage with AMD GPU's has been covered in the past including a large quote that I posted on this topic.  As time goes on, that info gets buried and has to be repeated.



There be one problem with that thinking the early settings used by AMD/ATI card users no longer apply because the client no longer uses CAL for doing the calculations that folding requires the new client uses OpenCL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> There be one problem with that thinking the early settings used by AMD/ATI card users no longer apply because the client no longer uses CAL for doing the calculations that folding requires the new client uses OpenCL



That is NOT what I'm talking about, although I've wondered if any of those EV's that you are referring to would help.

Here's the post that I'm referring to:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2255762&postcount=31


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 17, 2012)

Guy's

I'm heading West this year on a epic(solo) Car-Camping/Mountain Biking trip in the next few months. I would like to personally meet some of you and do lunch or dinner. Looks like I will be running thru the following states:

Southern Alabama
Southern Mississippi
Central Louisiana
Northern Texas(Texbill!)
Central Oklahoma(get ready msgclb!)
Central/Northern Colorado
Mad dash for SoCal(optional)

Let me know if your somewhere along the way. I won't mind driving a couple of hours extra to meet my F@H brothers.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 18, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That is NOT what I'm talking about, although I've wondered if any of those EV's that you are referring to would help.
> 
> Here's the post that I'm referring to:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2255762&postcount=31




Ah yup got ya 

when I first started using V7 I still had the EV's in place from the previous V6.41 build they were there a week before I remembered about them so I took them out and noticed no difference at all in performance or CPU utilization which is a shame really coz the EV's I had setup used sod all CPU time for a WU on the GPU


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's
> 
> I'm heading West this year on a epic(solo) Car-Camping/Mountain Biking trip in the next few months. I would like to personally meet some of you and do lunch or dinner. Looks like I will be running thru the following states:
> 
> ...



You coming close to Boise??? Dinners on me and got extra bedrooms.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's
> 
> I'm heading West this year on a epic(solo) Car-Camping/Mountain Biking trip in the next few months. I would like to personally meet some of you and do lunch or dinner. Looks like I will be running thru the following states:
> 
> ...



Good grief, does that mean I'll have to come out from under my rock. 
By the way, I have no beds as I live under a rock.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2012)

msgclb said:


> Good grief, does that mean I'll have to come out from under my rock.
> By the way, I have no beds as I live under a rock.


I have a "ton" of points for free nights at Hotels, so beds are not needed. I just want to meet you guy's face to face and dispel the rumor(s) that your not human.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr can't afford this,  but still doing it,  is doing it....  I'll probably get shut down in the summer.  Gotta try for 15th......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually picked up a -bigadv WU(P6900) on a i7-870. What gives? Is Pande Group just teasing/taunting me?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I actually picked up a -bigadv WU(P6900) on a i7-870. What gives? Is Pande Group just teasing/taunting me?



 I want one too  teasing or not


----------



## msgclb (Apr 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I actually picked up a -bigadv WU(P6900) on a i7-870. What gives? Is Pande Group just teasing/taunting me?



I hope so.
How about some more info such as is it that rig in system specs and what client and ppd.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2012)

msgclb said:


> I hope so.
> How about some more info such as is it that rig in system specs and what client and ppd.


Per your request. I would prob avg 25k ppd on the CPU if I wasn't gaming today. I should move this back over to dedicated folding and crank up the 880G/P-II 965 combo for gaming.


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

What exactly is SMP? is the folding on the cpu? I use to run it but my rig didn't like it to much iirc. I mite try it again if it is the cpu since I've upgraded it since then.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes,  SMP is cpu folding.  I've become very familiar with it!  And it sucks due to low ppd.  It's not really worth it.  I'm going to break 15k,  then probably shut down my cpu.  It's not worth breaking a $1000 cpu over.....
If you have a 12 thread cpu or better,  and use bigadv,  then it's worth it.  Otherwise,  don't bother,  it's a waste of power,  and money.


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

So basically my PH II 940 wouldn't be worth it then I guess. Maybe if I get a better board and be able to oc it some, possibly?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have folded 3 6900's since the begining of December.  I have been getting a lot of the 10136 wu's.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> So basically my PH II 940 wouldn't be worth it then I guess. Maybe if I get a better board and be able to oc it some, possibly?



it's always worth it SMP should run fine but like me don't expect a mountain of points on th PII x4 940 but the good thing is you wont need alot of CPU time to run an GPU slot aswell so you should be able to do fairly well on your system I was averaging around 14~15k on mine


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the GPU3 8019 wu's.  This is on a stock GTX 470.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2012)

Am I the last to know this?  HFM.NET works with V7!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 26, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I love the GPU3 8019 wu's.  This is on a stock GTX 470.



I agree, but the 7xxx WU's are giving me a fit right now. I cannot get more than 89% GPU usage regardless of CPU affinity or priority. PPD is only 8800 on GTX460's. I may have to delete them and hope for a different WU.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree, but the 7xxx WU's are giving me a fit right now. I cannot get more than 89% GPU usage regardless of CPU affinity or priority. PPD is only 8800 on GTX460's. I may have to delete them and hope for a different WU.



What I've read over on the folding forum is that up until now the limiting factor was the GPU but with this WU something else is the limiting factor. My guess is they don't know. Still the PPD is lousy.

*More!*
I spotted this on the folding forum.

Project #764x 80% GPU use solved?

Notice the ? after solved! I'd like to see a GTX 680 using PCIe 3.0 motherboard.

There are more threads on this subject on that forum.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 26, 2012)

msgclb said:


> What I've read over on the folding forum is that up until now the limiting factor was the GPU but with this WU something else is the limiting factor. My guess is they don't know. Still the PPD is lousy.
> 
> *More!*
> I spotted this on the folding forum.
> ...


Thanks msgclb. I'll try a few other settings(memory, etc..) and see if that has any effect. If there is a PCI-e bus limitation, they need to adjust the points to compensate. This is what I dislike about Pande group and their radical changes. You simply cannot exceed the capacity of the donor systems without affecting morale.


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

So, starting to plan for the CC, hoping to get some idea of numbers. What kind of PPD should I expect out of a 560Ti? And what's the minimum number of cores for bigadv these days?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2012)

fairly reasonable PPD I would expect outta that 560Ti and bigadv = 8 cores min ie 8 actual cores or 4+4 HT threads


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2012)

Guess I'll fire it up over weekend and find out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree, but the 7xxx WU's are giving me a fit right now. I cannot get more than 89% GPU usage regardless of CPU affinity or priority. PPD is only 8800 on GTX460's. I may have to delete them and hope for a different WU.


Now you know what I was howling about.  Reduced my PPD by 2/3's.  The 285.62 driver does work with them better than the newer drivers.



msgclb said:


> What I've read over on the folding forum is that up until now the limiting factor was the GPU but with this WU something else is the limiting factor. My guess is they don't know. Still the PPD is lousy.
> 
> *More!*
> I spotted this on the folding forum.
> ...


IIRC, someone with PCI-e 3.0 was having the same problem.  There's a bug in Core_15 and they don't have a clue.  And is underclocking your GPU to get higher utilization really a solution?


KieX said:


> So, starting to plan for the CC, hoping to get some idea of numbers. What kind of PPD should I expect out of a 560Ti? And what's the minimum number of cores for bigadv these days?



560Ti PPD=13,000 +/- according to the WU's
-bigadv now needs 16 threads!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice to see you back Hertz!  We missed you!  You were one of my inspirations on the road to folding,  it's why I've almost got 16mil points pumped out.  You helped me to be able to do that,  along with some others of course.  Really good to see you back!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 28, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Nice to see you back Hertz!  We missed you!  You were one of my inspirations on the road to folding,  it's why I've almost got 16mil points pumped out.  You helped me to be able to do that,  along with some others of course.  Really good to see you back!



Thank you Pete.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2012)

And I'll keep the i7 going after I crack 15th as well.  But I really need a 970.........


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2012)

god damn it I keep getting this error ::::

*********************** Log Started 2012-04-27T03:36:31Z ***********************
03:36:31:WARNING:WU06:FS02ast final deadline 2012-02-04T01:49:57Z, dumping
03:36:31:WARNING:WU03:FS02ast final deadline 2012-02-04T01:49:56Z, dumping
03:36:33:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10001: Server responded: HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 28/04/12 ********************************
09:10:10:WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 27/04/12 ********************************
******************************** Date: 28/04/12 ********************************
and theres nothing wrong with my clock bah I'm shutting it down once these units are finished


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 28, 2012)

Is that the clock in Windows or bios, battery?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2012)

The "WARNING:WU02:FS02etected clock skew, adjusting time estimates" statement is just what the client throws when the WU is getting done faster or slower than the client thought it would.

Those first errors, though, appear to indicate that you had a WU expire in the beginning of the month????


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah left overs from when I stopped folding and before I updated to 7.1.52 don't worry about them I'm not

the thing thats getting me now is somewhere I've finished 68 WU's GPU/SMP combined since wednesday  26th but EOC is only showing that i've done 7 so I'm missing a butt load of points


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 30, 2012)

msgclb said:


> [/URL]
> I'd like to see a GTX 680 using PCIe 3.0 motherboard.
> 
> There are more threads on this subject on that forum.



From the folding forum

Re: GTX 680 won't fold

New post by AciD_RaiN » Fri Apr 20, 2012 2:34 pm
BTW: The GTX 680 can work as two GPUs if you add it as gpu-index 0 and 1 it's running as gf:114 and gk:104 at 37-45k PPD

Interesting!

Edit: Just ordered a Asus (the triple slot one) but it is in back order. I will update later.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Worth a shot.
Anyone got an extra nvidia gpu layin around (that'll get pretty good ppd) they can donate to me to help with Chimp? I have an extra slot open. PM me to work something out.

Why isn't there a Folders helping folders thread like over in wcg? JW.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Worth a shot.
> Anyone got an extra nvidia gpu layin around (that'll get pretty good ppd) they can donate to me to help with Chimp? I have an extra slot open. PM me to work something out.
> 
> Why isn't there a Folders helping folders thread like over in wcg? JW.



I have an Evga GTX 275-co-op.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Aren't you using it in your sig? Hows the ppd look on it? To bad ati don't run. I have a rig without a gpu. Its only using onboard apparently. So theres an open amd slot not being used also.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Aren't you using it in your sig? Hows the ppd look on it? To bad ati don't run. I have a rig without a gpu. Its only using onboard apparently. So theres an open amd slot not being used also.



My sig is old.  The last time I ran it was last December and I was getting 15k ppd.  I can't rember the oc on the GTX 275, but the GTS 250 was stock.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

I just did a quick update of my sig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I just did a quick update of my sig.



LOl, fuzzy bunny. I remember the "clap your hands" avatar you used to sport. That was classic.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOl, fuzzy bunny. I remember the "clap your hands" avatar you used to sport. That was classic.



If I find the picture can someone put "clap your hands" on the bottom of it?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 3, 2012)

Alright.... I need some help.  I bought a GTX 470 to replace my 9800GT to fold on along side my GTX 275 Co-op (clocks on that btw 700/1515/1200 and the onboard gts 250 at stock) but I just can't get them all to play well together.  I tried using the console versions and setting the fermi and g80 flags for each, then tried the all in one client control (running it right now) and with each setup only the smp and onboard GTS250 will fold.  According to GPUZ the 470 and 275 have no load applied.  Finally getting frustrated.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2012)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Alright.... I need some help.  I bought a GTX 470 to replace my 9800GT to fold on along side my GTX 275 Co-op (clocks on that btw 700/1515/1200 and the onboard gts 250 at stock) but I just can't get them all to play well together.  I tried using the console versions and setting the fermi and g80 flags for each, then tried the all in one client control (running it right now) and with each setup only the smp and onboard GTS250 will fold.  According to GPUZ the 470 and 275 have no load applied.  Finally getting frustrated.



I use Tracker v2 and Nvidia 266.58 drivers on my Destroyer MB.  It only has a GTX 470 on it now.  It used to have a GTX 275 co-op, GTX 275 and a GTX 460 running on it.  Some of the 270.xx drivers will also work.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 3, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I use Tracker v2 and Nvidia 266.58 drivers on my Destroyer MB.  It only has a GTX 470 on it now.  It used to have a GTX 275 co-op, GTX 275 and a GTX 460 running on it.  Some of the 270.xx drivers will also work.



Downloading now, will give them a shot.

Edit:  Still can't get the 275 or 470 folding.  I had no issues with my 2500K, 275 co-op and 9800GT.  Right now only the cpu and onboard 250 from the co-op card are running.


----------



## mstenholm (May 3, 2012)

I had a BSOD on one of my rigs. I'm not sure what coursed it but I think that it was my GPU. Anyways I'm testing a new OC (chruncing) and another GPU for a day or so. I hope I can make up for lost time/results with my new GTX 680 when it arrives.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

I'll pm ya hertz when I get home tonight. Its not easy on phone lol or you can and ill write back when I can.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

I'm having a frustrating time with Ubuntu 12.04 x64 and F@H v7. Have ia32-libs and restricted NV drivers installed with FAHclient and FAHcontrol. FAHcontrol *looks* normal but it keeps trying to download the clients and failing. What gives? Using 2 GTX 460s on an ASUS CIIIF and 955BE.

At least WCG works, but if this thing hasn't downloaded any WUs by tomorrow, back to Windows it is. 

EDIT: LOL according to F@H forums there aren't any Linux GPU cores in development, but F@HControl says you can use GPUs. Epic fail, back to Windows it is.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

RIP Crosshair III Formula, August 2009 - May 3, 2012. You will be forever missed.

Turned it off to install Windows, turned on, no beeps without RAM installed, Voltiminder lights don't work, LCD Poster just counts the time from 00-00-00 and CPU fan does not spin. Tried new PSU, same thing. 

IT WORKS AGAIN! I swapped the CMOS battery with one off another board and it works now. I can't believe how much trouble a stupid battery can cause.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2012)

I have one of these on my main rig on the stock GTX 470.  I also have some cooking on my  GTX 460's.  The heat output reminds of the 511 wu's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> EDIT: LOL according to F@H forums there aren't any Linux GPU cores in development, but F@HControl says you can use GPUs. Epic fail, back to Windows it is.



I believe GPU2 was avail in Linux using the "Wine" wrapper, but I have never run Linux myself.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, my Crosshair III Formula did end up dying, so it has been swapped with with my backup Foxconn A7DA-S (790GX) and Phenom X4 9750. Picked up that board "new" from Geeks.com a month ago for $62, and I'm glad I did. There simply aren't any decent AM2+ boards available any more.

If I lose any more AMD boards, I might pick up an AMD 970/990FX board with 3 PCIe slots. Have no hardware money currently and I want to digest some of these older single PCIe/single core systems that I run Fermi cards on before spending any more money on anything, as I've probably put almost $2000 into a farm I may not be able to have next year or even within the year due to the power company rolling out new digital electric meters state-wide.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 6, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, I finally got all three GPU's working together.  For info sake I'm using v7.1.52 of the Client Control and 296.10 drivers.  It turned out my issue was leaving the gpu-index and cuda-index values at the default value of -1 and letting the program auto-detect and assign the numbers.  Editing the slot configurations (-gpu #) to properly align with the GPU number found in the System Info tab of the program then running CUDA-z and manually configuring the cuds-index value myself got everything up and running.  Now I just need to wait a full day or two to see what my final PPD numbers will look like.  I'm hoping for around 40k PPD from this one machine.


----------



## Feänor (May 6, 2012)

Hey beer, try to oc that 275 co-op of yours! 

I had one a few years back, and while the gt200b ocing was great, the g92 oced godlike. Can't remember how far it went (my memory tells me it was running beyond 2000mhz on the shaders), but i do remember i didn't found any card (on any forum) that oced that high on air. I had (core and shaders) clocks normally harvested with ln2 or some exotic cooling solution. The total ppd was over 16k.

The hard part is stress testing, as F@h is the only way i know to stress a gpu who's not hooked up to a monitor.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 6, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Hey beer, try to oc that 275 co-op of yours!
> 
> I had one a few years back, and while the gt200b ocing was great, the g92 oced godlike. Can't remember how far it went (my memory tells me it was running beyond 2000mhz on the shaders), but i do remember i didn't found any card (on any forum) that oced that high on air. I had (core and shaders) clocks normally harvested with ln2 or some exotic cooling solution. The total ppd was over 16k.
> 
> The hard part is stress testing, as F@h is the only way i know to stress a gpu who's not hooked up to a monitor.



That's my whole issue with the g92 on it, no way to stress test until folding starts flagging the results.  I have the gtx 275 at 1515MHz for the shaders perfectly stable which does a pretty good job at eating through the wu's.  I'll give it a go at pushing the 250.  It still amazes me the PPD numbers these old co-op cards put out.


----------



## Feänor (May 7, 2012)

ppd/w, they're not the greatest, but it is still great total ppd for gpu2 folding!

Wait till it finishes a wu, then up the clocks it untill the wu crashes (give it 2 minutes max between each increase). Lower the clock a good 20-30 mhz, then let it fold. I even got to up voltage after flashing a modified bios (you can flash either bios as any dual gpu card)!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2012)

You have to love the name of this wu.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> You have to love the name of this wu.



I forgot that they were still doing the acronyms. LOL


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 11, 2012)

I got one rig switched over so far for the CC, the other should be up and running tomorrow.  Here's a little screen shot.


----------



## popswala (May 11, 2012)

*Thanks soo much hertz9753*

*Big Thanks to hertz9753*
eVGA GTX 275 co-op / eVGA GTX 275 / G. Skill Snipers DDR3 1600 8GB / AMD PH II X4 945






Thanks soo much. This is all going towards Crunching/Folding for team TPU and Chimp. It's soo awesome to know theres still great people out there that help others in any way possible. This could be a way for me being being returned the favor for all the help I've given to others over the pasts several yrs and never took anything in return. TPU is such a great place full of awesome people. I can not say thanks enough for all the generosity hertz and others have shown. It makes me proud to be a part of the TPU family and a friend to all. *Thank you all.*​


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

Ok I just installed F@H client and joined the team. I have my 560TI and 2600K pumping out numbers


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

popswala said:


> *Big Thanks to hertz9753*
> eVGA GTX 275 co-op / eVGA GTX 275 / G. Skill Snipers DDR3 1600 8GB / AMD PH II X4 945
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120510/2012-05-10 20.09.56.jpg
> ...



You can thank me by getting that rig running.


----------



## popswala (May 11, 2012)

lol. Sure thing. Gonna do it this wkend.


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 14, 2012)

Both of my rigs are up and running again for the CC, here's a screen shot.


----------



## johnspack (May 15, 2012)

Whee,  freak heat wave...  not good for 1st gen i7s!  80f easy today,  and higher in apt.  When it hits 100f in here,  I'll bet my 950 starts going down...  the xeon is at turbo at 3.4 and 1.2v,  so it will probably keep going.  Summer should be fun!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Whee,  freak heat wave...  not good for 1st gen i7s!  80f easy today,  and higher in apt.  When it hits 100f in here,  I'll bet my 950 starts going down...  the xeon is at turbo at 3.4 and 1.2v,  so it will probably keep going.  Summer should be fun!



Will you be joining the Chimp Challenge this year?  We hit 85f today in Bismarck.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

I got up this morning to P764x's on all 3 of my cards.  This means I had to shut down one of my cards in SLI, so my PPD for the CC is cut in half.  There might be a bright side to this.  Don't you think that EVGA is very GPU heavy?  If so, this will hurt their PPD big time.  Let's hope.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2012)

i love folding. i cant wait to get a CPU and get my electric paid. it would feel good to be an honorary ancient member submitting PPD again.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2012)

I am folding again for team 596 (for the moment), after not having done so for a while. 
I used to fold on the HD 4850 I have but the card was BSOD'ing for a while when gaming. I solved that like half a year ago but errors in OCCT's GPU tool made me fear for soft errors when running F@H. The latter and the fact that the 4850 draws quite some power made me decide to move towards SMP. With the "old" SMP client that seemed to misbehave sometimes (it seemed to be Intelligent Energy Saver, most likely. With only Speedstep enabled for power saving, the latest version of the v7 client behaves well (the Linpack test in OCCT went well too, over a period of 24 hours)).
So after a break of a few months (did not feel like folding for a while, as you perhaps can imagine and other matters made me somewhat forget about it) I am back into it. I am considereing to move from team 596 (Appetite for Tech's team) to the TPU team because I have not visited Appetitefortech.com for ages while I am much at this place (it is mostly an emotional thing I guess, because there is no rational reason to switch  )
Next WU will be for TPU.


----------



## bob80 (May 17, 2012)

Hi guys.. I get something like 5,3K PPD with my 8800GTX. Is it a good valor for this card ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2012)

bob80 said:


> Hi guys.. I get something like 5,3K PPD with my 8800GTX. Is it a good valor for this card ?



That is pretty good for a G80 card, but they are known to run very hot. What is your O/C and what are the shaders running at?


----------



## bob80 (May 17, 2012)

It's running @ 612/ 1566/ 945. It's working at 45°C. The card is cooled by an Accelero + 2*140mm fans


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2012)

F@H GPU2 benefits from shaders more than core clock.  Memory does nothing for F@H. You should be able play around with the shaders until it crashes, then back it down one strap(54mhz). 





bob80 said:


> It's running @ 612/ 1566/ 945. It's working at 45°C. The card is cooled by an Accelero + 2*140mm fans


----------



## bob80 (May 17, 2012)

Damn... I left the pc folding for 10hrs....the videocard shader were at 1620 and the videocard was not stable so it has failed something like 10WUs   so I've dowclocked the shaders.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2012)

*V7 vlient*

ive been messing about, trying to eek a few ppd, and i have tune up util 2011 (tut) ,this disables aero when turbo'd and helped increase ppd as well as that I optimised settings for performance(in catalyst and tray tools) And a new one on me i switched to force crossfire to 1x1 optimised and my ppd started to go up as has my gpu utiliisation, can someone else try this, i did shut down evry thing not needed too even gadjets

coincidentaly if you have any ideas for me please tell im after CC ppd ere i couldnt take the ,,,,,,,,,,, will the OC hold heartache at work, longer then 10 days

ive attached a pic , same oc prior to cat tweek gave 20K ppd its still going up

View attachment 47162


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2012)

Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.


----------



## TeXBill (May 22, 2012)

> Death in the family. Will be gone a month.


Sorry to hear about that....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



Sorry to hear Bruce. Take care my friend.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 22, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



Sorry man.  My Condolences.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



My condolences go out to you and your loved ones buddy.  You are a great member and we will all have you in our thoughts!  Take your time!


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



Sorry to here about your loss


----------



## hertz9753 (May 23, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



Bruce, your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



Sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## mx500torid (May 23, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Death in the family.  Will be gone a month.



Our familys prayers will be with you.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2012)

Darnit,  that chimp challenge cost me... one of my gtx260s kicked the bucket at the end.  I'm down to a single 260 and an i7 xeon folding now.  I really need new video cards.  A couple of 570s would be nice.....


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2012)

Ug,  no,  I have to wait for offers on used 470s or better.  Those cards were my backups for my main system,  and now I don't have them.  The remaining msi 260 is a sweetheart,  and I want to save it.  As soon as I get new cards,  I'll throw my 285s in the folding box until one of them dies!
Heck with that,  used 480s or 570s,  no point in wasting my time.....


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 26, 2012)

Why not GTX 460s? They get ~15K each and are around the $100-125 mark. Unless you get the $220 EVGA GTX 480 on Newegg, why not get 2 GTX 460s and have way more CUDA cores to play with? They're easier to get and you won't feel so bad when one blows up (the last card I would buy is a reference 570 as it only has 2/3 the current capability of the GTX 580).


----------



## johnspack (May 27, 2012)

I don't want to bother unless I can upgrade my video,  my 285s are starting to bottom out.  460s won't cut it.  If I could find 2 cheap 480s,  I'd be happy.  They do go on sale here for 220,  but after tax and shipping,  still too much.  I think I deserve a gpu upgrade by now,  I can only dream of a sb-e system,  so that's all that's left.  If I have to get one card at a time,  then so be it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I don't want to bother unless I can upgrade my video,  my 285s are starting to bottom out.  460s won't cut it.  If I could find 2 cheap 480s,  I'd be happy.  They do go on sale here for 220,  but after tax and shipping,  still too much.  I think I deserve a gpu upgrade by now,  I can only dream of a sb-e system,  so that's all that's left.  If I have to get one card at a time,  then so be it.



Pete, the 460's are much more efficient(and run cooler) the the 480's. You can pick them up used on the cheap now.


----------



## johnspack (May 28, 2012)

Nah,  I can get 480s for like 200 bucks brand new.  I need to retire my 285s,  so I can fold them.  2 460s will not outdo my 285s.  I want to upgrade my main box too!  I'm not going to fold 2 480s,  that would be nuts......  would like to find a pair of used 480s for like 250,  I think that would be fair.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2012)

Actually, a GTX 460 1GB at the stock 675MHz is more or less on par with a GTX 285 at 650MHz according to W1zzard's review. I run my 460s at 820MHz so there is definitely some room in them. GF100 chips have a lot of L2 cache baggage and stuff that makes them run hot and use a lot more power.

If anyone hangs out in the WCG thread, I was having some major problems with my rigs last week. I believe I've resolved them as of today by swapping a PSU in one of the machines with an old TX750 to see if it makes any difference. That machine would run for a while and suddenly blank screen/lock up but stay on and require a reset. I also added 3 fans to my biggest machine and underclocked the GT 440 by 300MHz because it was running at 88*C (now it's at 78). So far everything seems to be running well again.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

Got my PNY XLR8 GTX 465 blue PCB today (thanks again Stinger) and I'm testing out 700/1750 at stock volts and 75% fan speed (77c core temp currently). Anyone have an idea what these normally OC to on stock volts, and does lowering the Vcore have a noticeable effect on the temperature at all? I'm fine with the temps and noise since it runs at work in 76-80f ambient temps but I wanted to see if there was a good clock/voltage combination for them.


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Got my PNY XLR8 GTX 465 blue PCB today (thanks again Stinger) and I'm testing out 700/1750 at stock volts and 75% fan speed (77c core temp currently). Anyone have an idea what these normally OC to on stock volts, and does lowering the Vcore have a noticeable effect on the temperature at all? I'm fine with the temps and noise since it runs at work in 76-80f ambient temps but I wanted to see if there was a good clock/voltage combination for them.



I will assume it have the same effect as it has for your CPU - some but the MHz has the deciding effect. I have newer tried to under-volt a GPU so I could be wrong.

On a side note my wife shut down my WC rig (i970) because of strange noise during the CC and she tried and failed to switch from CC to my user name on my other i970. She left for vacation and I'm also out of the country so it will stay like that for at least 10 days more.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I think my Gigabyte GTX 460 that I bought on here a few months ago is possibly dying. Ever since I relocated the card to a different system, it keeps locking up the system completely with a blank screen (system is set to never turn off the screen) after about 1 day, sometimes less. I'm trying 600MHz core and seeing if it does the same thing, but I've tried 2 PSUs (on a Corsair TX750 right now) and the board worked flawlessly with a GT220 for several weeks. I've never overvolted the card and only overclocked it to 800/2000, but I think the card was pushed heavily before I became the owner. I really hope it isn't the card.


----------



## Athlonite (May 31, 2012)

take HS off of it and re-apply some new TIM see if that makes a difference


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2012)

I'll check on it tomorrow if I have time. It's been solid up until now, maybe something else is wrong with the system but I will find out soon. It's by itself with a 3GHz PII 1045T, cheap Biostar A780L3B board, 4GB 1600 RAM and all that is in a Rosewill Ranger-M case with plenty of ventilation.

I also removed the GT 440 from the bottom slot of my 990FX Extreme4 (has a 460 1GB reference EVGA on top, PNY 465 in the middle) and my temps dropped 10-15c on both cards amazingly. Both are at a nice 67c right now which is quite amazing. I think my 465 still has a lot of headroom and at 700/1750 it gets almost 4K more PPD than my 825/2000 460 does, but I want to be gentle with it as it really is a nice card. Once these systems stabilize (I've had 2 boards die in 2 days) I should be back in the 50-60K range or higher.


----------



## popswala (Jun 4, 2012)

I got a slight issue here. I just over clocked my gtx 275 stock ·Core Clock: 633 MHz
·Memory Clock: 2268 MHz ·Shader Clock: 1404 MHz to 730/1305/1605. There seems to be a whining sound coming from the card. I'm guessing the fan. I adjusted the fan speed to be a little higher so the fan is much higher then temp to keep it down. Its currently on a bench so the sound is louder then it would be in a case.

Any thoughts that it may be the fan or could it be something else on the card making a sound? would putting a little oil in the fan help? If so, How do I go about that?

For now, I'm gonna back down the oc a little till the sound goes away in fear it may damage the card and I have no knowledge in the condition of the card.

*I just seen I'm working on a project 5769 only 353 points  Not gonna get much there.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> I got a slight issue here. I just over clocked my gtx 275 stock ·Core Clock: 633 MHz
> ·Memory Clock: 2268 MHz ·Shader Clock: 1404 MHz to 730/1305/1605. There seems to be a whining sound coming from the card. I'm guessing the fan. I adjusted the fan speed to be a little higher so the fan is much higher then temp to keep it down. Its currently on a bench so the sound is louder then it would be in a case.
> 
> Any thoughts that it may be the fan or could it be something else on the card making a sound? would putting a little oil in the fan help? If so, How do I go about that?
> ...



If it's a high pitched kind of electronic "buzzing/ringing" it is probably coil or capacitor whine (those components resonating at that frequency). I try not to go too overboard on my overclocks, but my GTX 550 Ti and HD 6950 both "whine" when folding.

GPU2 cards (F@H core 11, GF 8xxx-GTX 2xx) receive older WUs. My GTX 4xx cards usually get 2500 or higher point WUs because Fermi based GPUs use a newer GPU3 core (F@H core 15).


----------



## popswala (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright. I didn't know that. My 460 does get some nice ones. I thought those 2xx's would get something better then what its currently getting tho. There still decent cards.

I did back the oc down some till the whine went away. its much better now. I didn't know the coils and stuff can make noise. Good thing I asked on here. I suspected something other then the fan.

Thanks man.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 5, 2012)

My cat likes sitting on the desk above the folding rig. It's nice and warm just there. So thought I would caption him.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2012)

You should post that too in the Lolcats thread at GN.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> Alright. I didn't know that. My 460 does get some nice ones. I thought those 2xx's would get something better then what its currently getting tho. There still decent cards.
> 
> I did back the oc down some till the whine went away. its much better now. I didn't know the coils and stuff can make noise. Good thing I asked on here. I suspected something other then the fan.
> 
> Thanks man.



http://www.overclock.net/t/497620/howto-overclock-understand-nvidia-shader-straps/0_20

I ran that card at 650-1512-1800.  I also ran 266.33 drivers.  I think you will still find some 270.xx that will also work at Nvidia.  Those cards do chirp, that is how you know that they are working. That card should be folding  25+ 353 wu's a day.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 6, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> You should post that too in the Lolcats thread at GN.



Yeah I probably should. But I've lost interest in GN. In fact I haven't posted there in about a year.


----------



## KieX (Jun 9, 2012)

Will be returning my current SMP folder back to WCG in a couple of weeks time. I have 2x 560Ti that I won't be using either, so if anyone's interested we can work something out before they go on a FS thread.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 13, 2012)

Want to get my folding box back up.  Looking for single 570s or 580s to rebuild my gpu collection.  Have HST coming next month,  so will have some spare cash to get this started.  Please help.....


----------



## johnspack (Jun 14, 2012)

Well,  I'm down to virtually no hardware left,  burnt out video cards ect.  I'm on a fixed income,  I can't afford to continue until I find more hardware,  so good luck guys.  It was a good run for me,  I hope that someday I can come back.  Keep the faith!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2012)

The voltage controller on my EVGA GTX 460 caught on fire last night, after the card caused my PSU to shut down due to short circuit protection a bunch of times. Card was only about 4 months old and crapped out about 8 hours after installing it in my main rig after I traded my 6950 to someone. 

For those who don't hang out in the WCG threads: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2652631&postcount=2824


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 14, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The voltage controller on my EVGA GTX 460 caught on fire last night, after the card caused my PSU to shut down due to short circuit protection a bunch of times. Card was only about 4 months old and crapped out about 8 hours after installing it in my main rig after I traded my 6950 to someone.



 my heart goes out for your loss


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> The voltage controller on my EVGA GTX 460 caught on fire last night, after the card caused my PSU to shut down due to short circuit protection a bunch of times. Card was only about 4 months old and crapped out about 8 hours after installing it in my main rig after I traded my 6950 to someone.
> 
> For those who don't hang out in the WCG threads: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2652631&postcount=2824




Dude that's gotta suck  can you RMA it or were you OC'ing it a bit to hard


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 15, 2012)

I contacted support and am in the process of getting my RMA approved before I can send it back. I actually just moved it to my main desktop less than 12 hours before, since I traded my 6950. Played some games for 3 hours and went to bed, woke up in the morning and the PC was off due to short circuit protection. Card wasn't even overclocked. Pulled everything apart that night, board worked, so I plug in video card, power on and poof goes the chip with lots of smoke. My room then smelled like the magic blue smoke for the rest of the night.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2012)

Buggar 

Well you know what they say 

All electronics run on smoke it's only when you see the smoke come out that it stops working


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 16, 2012)

i just got to the top 100! sweet!

and my ps3 is rank 344 ^^


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm back home and I got a new toy to play with - 18.000 PPD. I will not run it full time and I will only run my CPUs when temps are low but I think I can have some pie from time to time agian.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jun 22, 2012)

soooo what do i need to start? will i need to be doing any actual work besides the install of the client?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2012)

read the first post and Just download the client setup for V7 and install and pretty much that's it if you just want to setup and go ..... I'm sure the guys in here will point you in the right direction for anything special you need to do if wanting to OC a little for better PPD


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be freeing 2 combos due to upgrades, Crunchers and Folders get first dibs. PM me for details and cost.

Actually only one system due to upgrades, the other just sits here doing nothing.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

Question for you guys: I'm looking at some sort of GPU for a new computer I have planned...is nVidia still the best option for FAH?  If so, would a GTX560SE be a good card, or would it be worth it to spring for a GTX560?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Question for you guys: I'm looking at some sort of GPU for a new computer I have planned...is nVidia still the best option for FAH?  If so, would a GTX560SE be a good card, or would it be worth it to spring for a GTX560?



Eh, none of the above?  I know it's more money, but a GTX560Ti is a great Folder and is more efficient per watt.  There are 2 available on my local CL for $145 and 155.  And yes, Nvidia is the best option for F@H in GPU's.  If you are just looking for a Folding card and not a gaming card, look for used and the GTX460's are particularly cheap - like $80.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Question for you guys: I'm looking at some sort of GPU for a new computer I have planned...is nVidia still the best option for FAH?  If so, would a GTX560SE be a good card, or would it be worth it to spring for a GTX560?



Nvidia is still king, AMD has improved but they still require 1 core/thread per client to keep the card working at 95%+ load. 

I would go for at least the 560 and avoid the SE editions. Really there would be no large performance loss from picking up a 460 1GB edition either and you would save money.

EDIT: TBBB beat me to it. Just keep in mind that there is a 'V2' version of the 460 out there that has a cut down shader count, just like the 560SE. Avoid those cards, too.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Eh, none of the above?  I know it's more money, but a GTX560Ti is a great Folder and is more efficient per watt.  There are 2 available on my local CL for $145 and 155.  And yes, Nvidia is the best option for F@H in GPU's.  If you are just looking for a Folding card and not a gaming card, look for used and the GTX460's are particularly cheap - like $80.





theonedub said:


> Nvidia is still king, AMD has improved but they still require 1 core/thread per client to keep the card working at 95%+ load.
> 
> I would go for at least the 560 and avoid the SE editions. Really there would be no large performance loss from picking up a 460 1GB edition either and you would save money.
> 
> EDIT: TBBB beat me to it. Just keep in mind that there is a 'V2' version of the 460 out there that has a cut down shader count, just like the 560SE. Avoid those cards, too.



$150-ish is really the most I want to spend...which can get me a GTX560 after rebate, so I can spring for that.  I'll search my local CL again, but last time I looked I didn't see anything remotely approaching a GTX560 TI.  Really, I want to keep the price low, because I'd rather focus my distributed computing dollars on another WCG system (a HD5770 runs the games I play at max settings, so anything faster isn't really needed for this).

I'll poke around online as well to see about a used 460 or 560TI.  About what PPD do these cards do?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bumblebee, you think if ion sent you the money that you could pickup one of those 560TI's? All he would have to pay for is the shipping really.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> $150-ish is really the most I want to spend...which can get me a GTX560 after rebate, so I can spring for that.  I'll search my local CL again, but last time I looked I didn't see anything remotely approaching a GTX560 TI.  Really, I want to keep the price low, because I'd rather focus my distributed computing dollars on another WCG system (a HD5770 runs the games I play at max settings, so anything faster isn't really needed for this).
> 
> I'll poke around online as well to see about a used 460 or 560TI.  About what PPD do these cards do?



With a little OC, GTX460=10,000 PPD average.  I don't have a GTX560TI, but I believe they're 13-14k PPD.



brandonwh64 said:


> Bumblebee, you think if ion sent you the money that you could pickup one of those 560TI's? All he would have to pay for is the shipping really.



Normally, when I factor in the distance I have to travel and the shipping costs, It doesn't make sense. If it did, I'd do it in a heart beat.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274164/galaxy-gtx-560-ti-1gb-factory-overclocked-like-new  he is asking 170 shipped offer 150 you never know


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 26, 2012)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1700964&highlight=560  and this one is 150 shipped


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Question for you guys: I'm looking at some sort of GPU for a new computer I have planned...is nVidia still the best option for FAH?  If so, would a GTX560SE be a good card, or would it be worth it to spring for a GTX560?



http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=VCD


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 27, 2012)

*New CPU(s)*





Spill the beans 111frodon


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 27, 2012)

I want whatever he's running.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274164/galaxy-gtx-560-ti-1gb-factory-overclocked-like-new  he is asking 170 shipped offer 150 you never know



I actually picked up a GTS450 off of Bogmali for $50 shipped...I might pick up a GTX560 Ti at some point in the future and relegate this to just FAH status, but not right now, I think this will suffice.  But a $150 GTX560 Ti or $100 GTX460 is certainly appealing!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 3, 2012)

Sure hope I can afford 6 core+ i7s and gtx570+ video cards within the next year.  That's what it will take for me to even bother folding again.  But as always,  I will fold again!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 6, 2012)

I will have a F/S thread up later today. Letting go of 5x GTX460 768mb and possibly a few i7-860/870's combos(CPU/Mobo/Ram). Would love to see them go to a fellow Folder/Cruncher's.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn, that's some nice stuff. I'm getting a 460 back from RMA today and a 470 is on it's way to complete my farm, so I hope someone else takes advantage of your sellout. My air conditioners and circuits can barely maintain them as it is.


----------



## Feänor (Jul 8, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120627/111frodon.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Spill the beans 111frodon





Jstn7477 said:


> I want whatever he's running.



Finally been able to get my i7 970 to fold -bigadv wu along my two gtx 460. I was really  when i saw the kind of ppd i got!!!

Regular smp: 35k zone
Big adv: 85k

Nuff said!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will have a F/S thread up later today. Letting go of 5x GTX460 768mb and possibly a few i7-860/870's combos(CPU/Mobo/Ram). Would love to see them go to a fellow Folder/Cruncher's.



How much will you be looking to get for these?
...damn, I just bought one i7 and now I'm already looking at something else


----------



## johnspack (Jul 12, 2012)

Beginning my hunt for used gtx570s so I can put my folding box back up.  Didn't get my HST on time,  so I'm waiting for it and an offer.  Also looking for a 970 or equivalent 6-core i7.  I'm poor,  but crazy,  and can find the money when needed!  I need decent equipment to start folding again... help?


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 13, 2012)

Im 110 miles away from my farm and its down. My son who is taking IT courses cant figure out to get them all back up. So guess Ill be down until I can get back home.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2012)

I know that feeling.. I got my wife and she is not much help either when I'm away.

Just lost 7 + 3 hours on one SMP unit (15 K in total) due to a OC that seems to be unstable. Got mad and made it crunch instead but did get my GTX680 to fold on that rig. I ran that GPU in my work PC but due to bad air flow every thing beside the GPU got to warm so now it sits in my workshop rig (no case, no fans).

Edit: forgave my CPU (lower the OC by 25 MHz) and tried to let it fold alongside my GPU. In the past (good old days with plenty of bigadv) running a GPU and a bigadv was more or less wast of power - what you gaind by the GPU was lost on the CPU. But...now I hardly lose on the CPU (6099) and the GPU is just as happy. 38+23 k PPD. I did not measure the power draw yet but I assume it is around 450 W, so 200 W for the extra 23 k PPD. Not as good as the CPU alone but still better then running a dedicated folder with old GPUs (my other option).


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2012)

Just purchased a GTX460 from Buck Nasty, and I'll start folding pretty much 24/7 on it come mid-August!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just purchased a GTX460 from Buck Nasty, and I'll start folding pretty much 24/7 on it come mid-August!



Only one?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Only one?



I might pick up another one later, but one is enough for now IMO.  It's already way overkill for gaming, and I'd rather put the money towards another WCG system


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 18, 2012)

Passed the 10 Million milestone today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Passed the 10 Million milestone today.



I guess I'm tooting my own horn, but that's old news! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2677837&postcount=4198


----------



## theonedub (Jul 27, 2012)

Summer really decimated the team's Folding production  Once this weather changes I will definitely be kicking back up. 

Are the Nvidia 6 series cards doing anything special PPD wise, or are the 5 series cards still the better bet?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think the GTX 680 only gets ~18K, so 470-580 cards are probably still best.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 27, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think the GTX 680 only gets ~18K, so 470-580 cards are probably still best.



Depends on WU. I get 18 or 24, mostly 18.


----------



## gopal (Jul 27, 2012)

Can i fold with my GMA 950?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2012)

gopal said:


> Can i fold with my GMA 950?



Sorry, no.


----------



## gopal (Jul 27, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry, no.



Thanks, Anyway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 27, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thanks, Anyway.



No, thank you.  Nvidia 8800 and newer, AMD/ATI 6xxx and newer.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 27, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, thank you.  Nvidia 8800 and newer, AMD/ATI 6xxx and newer.


AMD/ATI 6xxx and newer...is that why my 4000's no longer get assignments?


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 27, 2012)

yes it is


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't you mean HD5xxx and newer


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, it is 5xxx and newer as they support OpenCL. The 4xxx and lower cards only support ATI CAL (Stream) and Stanford is no longer supporting those.

On the NVIDIA side, anything from the ancient 8xxx series or above will do, but 400+ series will get you the new WUs.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

What's the most energy efficient folding card these days? I have a gtx260 and a 8800gts in my closet, and was debating throwing the 260 in my server and folding on it, but it's old tech and dumps out more heat and uses more power than a newer card would. I'm toying with the idea of selling the 8800 and the 260, then using those funds to buy a more efficient card. Maybe a gts 450?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2012)

hat said:


> What's the most energy efficient folding card these days?



GTX 590, GTX 560Ti, and then anything from the GTX 4xx, 5xx's.

How about one of these?:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168753


----------



## hat (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, one of buck's 460s looks like a good choice. Maybe 10w more than the 450, but it has loads more shaders. I'll see what I can do selling off my 260 and 8800 512 and see if I can pick up a 460 either from buck or somewhere else if his stock runs out before I get there


----------



## popswala (Jul 31, 2012)

is there much diff folding wise between the 6850 vs 6950? price wise theres like a $40-50 diff but not worries about that.

story- I have the 6950 and got a trade offer for the 6850 and a few other things. I'm basically wondering if I'll see a drop in ppd by going backwards a lil. I don't game on it at all but I may move the card to a diff rig in the future and may actually use that rig one day.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2012)

The GTX460 is happily folding away, I'm pulling ~11k PPD on the 5187pt WUs and about ~14k on the 5757pt ones:


----------



## popswala (Aug 11, 2012)

Those 460's are still pretty decent. good ppd/price/performance. I did a lil moving around with my gpu's but now they're getting the lower projects even after I disabled folding completely and reconfigured them to the new card. Maybe due to a it loading a log file from the previous gpu. Not sure on that. Maybe someone can confirm that for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with it, it's reasonably quiet, does good PPD, cost $90, is amazing for games, and is running at ~70c ATM.  Might have to get a 2nd at some point


----------



## popswala (Aug 12, 2012)

2 in sli and x2 the ppd is pretty sweet. Just watch out for the top card running 15c+ hotter lol. I didn't like it so I split them up. 

we're the only 2 ppl rocking these from Buck lol. It was an awesome deal. Now i'm running a pair of evga 460's. gonna look my board specs and see what the lane speeds are. I might put them back if I can skip a slot so top card can get better air. I tried sli in gaming but it was horrible artifacting so not sure there.

Is there any difference in running one card ppd vs sli ppd?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^Not that I have seen


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going to be down about 30K points for a while. I'm selling my EVGA 460 1GB to a friend who wants something good, and the Gigabyte 460 768MB I bought a while ago is about dead and either blank screens or BSODs (code 116) the computer it is running in.

Contacted Buck Nasty to see about grabbing a pair of his 460s, and maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

I OCed the GTX460 a bit more and now I'm doing just over 16k PPD on a 5757pt WU


----------



## popswala (Aug 15, 2012)

not bad. I'm getting 10278ppd via project 7624. of course mine are oc'd also (830/2000 at 1.0mV). Whats your oc at Ion?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> not bad. I'm getting 10278ppd via project 7624. of course mine are oc'd also (830/2000 at 1.0mV). Whats your oc at Ion?



840 core/1800 RAM @ .962V


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm going to be down about 30K points for a while. I'm selling my EVGA 460 1GB to a friend who wants something good, and the Gigabyte 460 768MB I bought a while ago is about dead and either blank screens or BSODs (code 116) the computer it is running in.
> 
> Contacted Buck Nasty to see about grabbing a pair of his 460s, and maybe we can make a deal.



The deed is done. Both cards are on their way to you. You should have them Friday.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The deed is done. Both cards are on their way to you. You should have them Friday.



Thanks Buck, I look forward to putting them to work ASAP. Friday is my 21st birthday as well, so it will be cool that I get them on that day.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a 7950 OC'ed pretty high.  Thinking of doing F@H, but can someone please tell me what has TPU literally done with it's F@H team, I mean I just want to know what you all have accomplished in the science world with folding up to this point, any major breakthroughs due to your higher energy bills and generosity?  I don't want to do it unless I know there is some concrete evidence that I am truly helping and just an experiment whore for college interns.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2012)

There is a wealth of information in the first post as well as a ton of links to learn more about F@H (including links to official F@H websites). 

The official blog for F@H is http://folding.typepad.com/, here you will find news about the project including new breakthroughs, new projects, F@H WUs, and much more. 

Just as a side note- a lot of the results and papers are written with an intended audience of other science professionals. Reading them is about as useful as reading white papers on Intel's latest IB processors- it's really like another language to people without science backgrounds. 



Phusius said:


> I have a 7950 OC'ed pretty high.  Thinking of doing F@H, but can someone please tell me what has TPU literally done with it's F@H team, I mean I just want to know what you all have accomplished in the science world with folding up to this point, any major breakthroughs due to your higher energy bills and generosity?  I don't want to do it unless I know there is some concrete evidence that I am truly helping and just an experiment whore for college interns.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm officially a TPU Folding member, running in background as I type this.  woot!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I'm officially a TPU Folding member, running in background as I type this.  woot!



Awesome! 

If you're just doing the FAH GPU client, you also might want to check out World Community Grid on your CPU (disregard this if you're also doing SMP).


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 19, 2012)

Have a dual x5260 rig folding 24/7. It's running Madbox linux and gets about 5-14k ppd (depends on the WU of course). It also has a Quadro FX 4600 but for some reason, its not taking any jobs? Anyone have any tips?


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2012)

Speaking of SMP, I heard a while back that the -bigadv requirements were going to be raised. Can it still be done with an quad core i7?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 20, 2012)

hat said:


> Speaking of SMP, I heard a while back that the -bigadv requirements were going to be raised. Can it still be done with an quad core i7?



Nope 

Have to have something insane like a 16 core cpu now. shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

My GTX460 has started getting 2510pt WUs....are these new?  Temps are down about 5c, and PPD is down by ~1.5k.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 20, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> It also has a Quadro FX 4600 but for some reason, its not taking any jobs? Anyone have any tips?



Try setting it up like your doing it for an 8800gtx seeing as it's the same chip


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My GTX460 has started getting 2510pt WUs....are these new?  Temps are down about 5c, and PPD is down by ~1.5k.



My my C2D E8400 has been folding since thursday (not straight though, as I have been away a day and paused the folding a few times) on a WU with a base credit of 1220.83 points (project 7083). It is a _lot_ more work for my rig esp. because it is no dedicated folder (I have put the max work load percentage down to 75% and I pause when e.g. gaming and usually shut down for the night).
So I think I will have to look for a way to let it only accept WU of a base credit less than ~800.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> My my C2D E8400 has been folding since thursday (not straight though, as I have been away a day and paused the folding a few times) on a WU with a base credit of 1220.83 points (project 7083). It is a _lot_ more work for my rig esp. because it is no dedicated folder (I have put the max work load percentage down to 75% and I pause when e.g. gaming and usually shut down for the night).
> So I think I will have to look for a way to let it only accept WU of a base credit less than ~800.



I'm not sure you can do that--check with Bogmali or Buck Nasty, they're more knowledgable here than I am.  I think you can comfortably set the max load to 100%--at least with BOINC, it doesn't impact system performance.  Maybe if you can leave it on more as well--although I do understand that electricity in the Netherlands is hardly free


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm hoping to get my new 460s running sometime tomorrow. I have been terribly busy since Friday and haven't had physical contact with the machines or the packages for that matter (my dad said some were waiting for me).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 21, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> My my C2D E8400 has been folding since thursday (not straight though, as I have been away a day and paused the folding a few times) on a WU with a base credit of 1220.83 points (project 7083). It is a _lot_ more work for my rig esp. because it is no dedicated folder (I have put the max work load percentage down to 75% and I pause when e.g. gaming and usually shut down for the night).
> So I think I will have to look for a way to let it only accept WU of a base credit less than ~800.



The normal recommendation for dual core clients, especially those who can not dedicate the machine to F@H, is to go use their CPU for WCG.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2012)

Or not use the SMP 2 and just use uniprocessor and 1 slot for 1 core


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Or not use the SMP 2 and just use uniprocessor and 1 slot for 1 core



That honestly seems like a waste, that uses at most 50% of the CPU, and uniprocessor PPD is terrible (like 400PPD or something).

Chevalr1c, if you are interested in WCG, check out the link in my signature.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm going to try and get my GTX 295 online tonight.  I'll just need to see how the temps get in my room.  But now that I've sorted out my folding rig, if temps stay okay, I'll be folding consistently again.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to try and get my GTX 295 online tonight.  I'll just need to see how the temps get in my room.  But now that I've sorted out my folding rig, if temps stay okay, I'll be folding consistently again.



Awesome! 

Presumably that card does in the range of ~15-19k PPD or thereabouts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

I always ran it at default clocks and it did about 14-16K PPD.  That rig also crunches 100% so I know that takes away a bit from thr F@H ppd.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not sure you can do that--check with Bogmali or Buck Nasty, they're more knowledgable here than I am.  I think you can comfortably set the max load to 100%--at least with BOINC, it doesn't impact system performance.  Maybe if you can leave it on more as well--although I do understand that electricity in the Netherlands is hardly free



Not only the electricity, but also because my PC is running in the same room as the one I sleep in (dorm room) so it is somewhat uncomfortable.

So probably I will switch to the WCG.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys and gals, I don't fold but I crunch. Just popped in to say Hi!


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2012)

Why not both? Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hi guys and gals, I don't fold but I crunch. Just popped in to say Hi!



Consider folding on the GTX260, folding on nVidia has very little impact on CPU usage, so it wouldn't really interfere with WCG (and a GTX260 is still enough for top-20 I do believe).


I'm negotiating a purchase of another GTX460, so hopefully by the end of next week I'll be at ~28-30k PPD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Consider folding on the GTX260, folding on nVidia has very little impact on CPU usage, so it wouldn't really interfere with WCG (and a GTX260 is still enough for top-20 I do believe).
> 
> 
> I'm negotiating a purchase of another GTX460, so hopefully by the end of next week I'll be at ~28-30k PPD



I'll consider it, but with my A/C not working, it will get really hot. As it is, the 260 pumps out enough heat when idle.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'll consider it, but with my A/C not working, it will get really hot. As it is, the 260 pumps out enough heat when idle.



Ah right, I forgot about the AC.  Maybe come fall?


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2012)

A single gtx260 gets you in the top 20...?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> A single gtx260 gets you in the top 20...?



According to ExtremeOverclocking, it's currently taking 2.7k PPD to make top-20.  A single GTX260 will IIRC do ~6-7.5k.  So, yes, a single GTX260 will get you top-20.  Even an 8800GS/GTX G80 will get you top-20


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ah right, I forgot about the AC.  Maybe come fall?



Well she just kicked back into operation. I tried it when I got home from work so maybe I will fold with the BFG GTX260


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> According to ExtremeOverclocking, it's currently taking 2.7k PPD to make top-20.  A single GTX260 will IIRC do ~6-7.5k.  So, yes, a single GTX260 will get you top-20.  Even an 8800GS/GTX G80 will get you top-20



I probably make enough to get into the top 20 with my single 5870 on and off...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well she just kicked back into operation. I tried it when I got home from work so maybe I will fold with the BFG GTX260


Awesome, so you're back to crunching on everything again?


hat said:


> I probably make enough to get into the top 20 with my single 5870 on and off...



The problem with the HD5870 is it will cost you an entire CPU core as well


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ah right, I forgot about the AC.  Maybe come fall?





[Ion] said:


> Awesome, so you're back to crunching on everything again?



Yes


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Someone seems to have recently switched on a rig or two that is still folding under ChimPowerUp...I'd suggest checking your configuration if you have any doubts.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, so you're back to crunching on everything again?
> 
> 
> The problem with the HD5870 is it will cost you an entire CPU core as well



True, but I don't have the spare cash laying around to replace the 5870 just for that reason. Maybe when the midrange/low-mid 7xx series cards come out I'll spring for one. I'm kind of waiting for a card with significantly more performance (gaming, not only folding) with significantly less power draw.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

hat said:


> True, but I don't have the spare cash laying around to replace the 5870 just for that reason. Maybe when the midrange/low-mid 7xx series cards come out I'll spring for one. I'm kind of waiting for a card with significantly more performance (gaming, not only folding) with significantly less power draw.



Sure.  Whether you're willing to lose an entire core off of WCG is of course your decision, but I just wanted to point it out to you


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah not thrilled about that, but it's not a big enough problem to make me want to rush out and buy a new video card. Like I said, waiting for an nv gpu with more performance and much less power draw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't been able to start folding yet.  Rig is setup but my landlord is keeping a close eye on electricity bill this month since the previous rentors said it was high.  So he's making leave my A/C on during the day to see how much more it really is with it on.  If I start folding, I know that's goin to bring it up a bit more.  Therefore I'm going to wait it out.  He said if electricity bill is not impacted much by the A/C, that I could leave it on all day. . So I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

I've purchased another GTX460, so I should have that crunching within a week and a half or so.  I also remembered that I have a G80 8800GTS sitting in my closet, so I'll get that installed and folding when I return to school Monday.  Is there anything special I need to do for multi-GPU folding?  Dummy plugs still required?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2012)

@ion-dummy plugs are no longer required with the latest Nvidia drivers, just go to your display settings and extend both GPUs.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't even have to do that, I just throw them in the machine, install the drivers and they work. 

On a side note, Fermi GPUs may not play nice with other, older cards that use GPU2. Can't say I've tried it, but I heard stories a while ago of people having problems mixing GTX 200 and GTX 400 cards, at least with the newer drivers at that time.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I don't even have to do that, I just throw them in the machine, install the drivers and they work.
> 
> On a side note, Fermi GPUs may not play nice with other, older cards that use GPU2. Can't say I've tried it, but I heard stories a while ago of people having problems mixing GTX 200 and GTX 400 cards, at least with the newer drivers at that time.



Thanks for the heads-up 
I'll see if it works, and if not, I can potentially stick the 8800GTS in a Pentium D system


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

Folding with the BFG GTX 260. hope it makes a difference.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Folding with the BFG GTX 260. hope it makes a difference.



Awesome, see you in the top-20!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, see you in the top-20!




How do I get my folding badge? I wanna be a boy scout!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> How do I get my folding badge? I wanna be a boy scout!



Get 100k points for team TPU (50711), then enter your FAH username on the same page of the UserCP that you enter your WCG username


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Get 100k points for team TPU (50711), then enter your FAH username on the same page of the UserCP that you enter your WCG username




I already got points. I folded with an HD 3870 years ago so I'm in.

PM me with details on how to add the badge. Same page of what??? L:ink me? I tried that already, no go.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 4, 2012)

I've scrapped the plan of folding on the 8800GTS, the PCIe slot in the Pentium D seems to be dead.  The GTX460 should be here by Friday, however


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Second GTX460 arrived today and I've installed it in my i7 rig 





The 2nd card appears capable of running the same OC as the primary one (848mhz core/stock RAM), so I should get ~29k PPD on the 2510pt WUs and ~32k on the 5757pt ones (have a pair of the 5757pt ones ATM).

This thing is just pouring off heat now :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey, I know that Board and Ram! Just wait til' winter when it's nice and toasty in the Dorm. Congrat's on the hardware!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hey, I know that Board and Ram! Just wait til' winter when it's nice and toasty in the Dorm. Congrat's on the hardware!



They're going well--I have the i7 running at a rather modest 3.4GHz for now, it wasn't stable at 3.8 or 3.9 (at least with the settings you had).  I may try to push it up later, but for now I do quite like the stability.

Thanks 
I may pick up a GTS450 from Geeks for $55 later on, but I just purchased another i7 combo, so I'm a bit short on funds for now.

EDIT:  I'm experiencing something strange with my GPUs.  They'll both run fine for a bit, but then gradually slow down (FAH PPD drops to ~18k vs 32k, and temperatures/fan speed are down as well).  I'm sure that the GPUs aren't getting too hot (no more than 80c on the hot one).  I've tried attaching a monitor to the other GPU and extending the connector, I'll see how well that works 

EDIT:  I figured out what the issue was: WCG started pulling down some GPU WUs, and, naturally, running WCG & FAH on the GPUs at the same time doesn't work very well


----------



## johnspack (Sep 8, 2012)

Good lord,  a 460 can produce that kind of ppd?  No wonder I don't bother folding my 285s or 260 anymore.  I'm still waiting for used 570s to be cheap enough.  Considering a 660ti can tear a 580 a new one...  hope I don't have to wait too long.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Good lord,  a 460 can produce that kind of ppd?  No wonder I don't bother folding my 285s or 260 anymore.  I'm still waiting for used 570s to be cheap enough.  Considering a 660ti can tear a 580 a new one...  hope I don't have to wait too long.



What do you get out of those cards?

I have my GTX460s running at 848MHz core, 1848MHz RAM.  I get 16.2k PPD on the 5757pt WUs, ~14.8k on the 2510s, and maybe 13.5k on the 5187s (I don't know why these are so much lower).  At $90 each, I'd consider the GTX460s to be rather incredible....they do throw out a lot of heat, but not an unbearable amount.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm getting ready to switch out my 2 GTX460's in favor of my GTX680 just to see what kind of PPD it can generate.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I'm getting ready to switch out my 2 GTX460's in favor of my GTX680 just to see what kind of PPD it can generate.



You can't run a GTX680 and a GTX460?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a third GTX460 on the way for the Team


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You can't run a GTX680 and a GTX460?



I could prove you wrong but I was pulling both GTX460 in favor of a single GTX680


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I could prove you wrong but I was pulling both GTX460 in favor of a single GTX680



It will be interesting to see what sort of PPD the GTX680 does.

Are you going to keep the GTX460s around or sell them?

Also, did something happen to your bigadv machine?  I noticed that your points have been down for a few days


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 10, 2012)

IIRC mstenholm ran a 680 and it did 18K PPD or something. A picture is in this thread from a few months back. Kepler has lost a lot of the compute bulk from Fermi so that's why it does worse than a GTX 480/580.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> IIRC mstenholm ran a 680 and it did 18K PPD or something. A picture is in this thread from a few months back.



That seems quite low, given that a GTX460 does 14.8-16.3k with a mild OC


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That seems quite low, given that a GTX460 does 14.8-16.3k with a mild OC



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2655401&postcount=15226

The possible reason has been edited into my post above yours.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It will be interesting to see what sort of PPD the GTX680 does.
> 
> Are you going to keep the GTX460s around or sell them?
> 
> Also, did something happen to your bigadv machine?  I noticed that your points have been down for a few days



Swapping the 2 GTX460's into my gaming rig for the GTX680. My wireless had a brain fart and disconnected so it couldn't pull any work, it's back on duty now


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Swapping the 2 GTX460's into my gaming rig for the GTX680. My wireless had a brain fart and disconnected so it couldn't pull any work, it's back on duty now



Great! 

I'm relieved that it's coming back online, that 100k+ PPD was really quite nice for the team.  I was afraid it had been sold in the downsizing


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2012)

My i7-980 is coming online here in a few days (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

bogmali said:


> My i7-980 is coming online here in a few days (hopefully tomorrow).



Is it your bigadv system?  How many threads does Stanford require for bigadv these days?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Is it your bigadv system?  How many threads does Stanford require for bigadv these days?


The minimum is 16 cores now, but a highly clocked 12 core and the core hack will get you -bigadv work.


I hope to be chewing on some 4P -bigadv by this weekend. Motherboard is due Tuesday and I have already installed Ubuntu/F@H/HFM on the HDD already. Still cant find the other 2 CPU's, as USPS and UPS tracking have not updated yet. I just have to siamese these 2-750w psu's together and make the CPU brackets tomorrow night.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Is it your bigadv system?  How many threads does Stanford require for bigadv these days?



For project P8101's, which is what my dual X5680's do, I think is 24 16 cores. I will be running this 980 on a linux build so it should qualify for the other bigadv projects.

P6905/P6906 should be OK for 12 cores minimum according to this


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 10, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> IIRC mstenholm ran a 680 and it did 18K PPD or something. A picture is in this thread from a few months back. Kepler has lost a lot of the compute bulk from Fermi so that's why it does worse than a GTX 480/580.



That is correct 18 kPPD (140 W), sometimes up to 24 (175 W).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> That is correct 18 kPPD (140 W), sometimes up to 24.



Well, as far as PPD/W goes, that's actually pretty good...the GTX460s folding are supposed to be of similar wattage 


EDIT:  GTX460 sale fell through, if anyone has a GTX460 that they want to sell for $75 shipped, I'll use it to fold for the Team


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2012)

In order to get a Kepler GPU (6x0) folding you have to be a beta folder and that sometime result in absurd PPD (never seen the positive yet) and 11 KPPD on a i7 970 @ 4,1 GHz is just not worth it so I decommissioned one CPU in favour of WGC. On the bright side most current SMP jobs does not slow down (much) with a GPU folding next to it so I have dusted off my otherwise idle GTX 680. Net result seems to be 35 kPPD (CPU) and 23 kPPD (GPU) @ 435 W. Sigh, if I could do a 4P for $3000 (Buck and other US folders) I would make my current 6 active CPUs control my toaster...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll have either a GTX460, GTX465, or GTX470 coming in the next week or so


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'll have either a GTX460, GTX465, or GTX470 coming in the next week or so



That's enough to get me in your overtake "mirror" unless we have a real cold winter in Denmark


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> That's enough to get me in your overtake "mirror" unless we have a real cold winter in Denmark



I'm hoping for 48-52k PPD depending on which card I end up picking up 

Surely this is sufficient motivation for you to ramp up, no? 

What is the weather in Denmark typically like?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm hoping for 48-52k PPD depending on which card I end up picking up
> 
> Surely this is sufficient motivation for you to ramp up, no?
> *
> What is the weather in Denmark typically like*?



You should know . Summers are typical between 20 and 25 C, winters is around +2 to -2 C but we had -23 C last year as a minimum.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> You should know . Summers are typical between 20 and 25 C, winters is around +2 to -2 C but we had -23 C last year as a minimum.



Why should I know?

That sounds very pleasant compared to what we have here in NC...in the summer it will frequently hit 35-38C, sometimes even 42C.  In the winter it's typically 0 to -5C.  Rarely much colder than this, however :shadedshu


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> *Why should I know*?
> 
> That sounds very pleasant compared to what we have here in NC...in the summer it will frequently hit 35-38C, sometimes even 42C.  In the winter it's typically 0 to -5C.  Rarely much colder than this, however :shadedshu



Denmark/Sweden (your stated country of living) is just 2 mills apart. I know that you are US based but you got to get your background story straight if you want to pass as a Swede. 

If we (Denmark) had to use our AC during summer (not often we have to) most people would stop running their PCs. 1 kWh is $ 0.36.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Denmark/Sweden (your stated country of living) is just 2 mills apart. I know that you are US based but you got to get your background story straight if you want to pass as a Swede.
> 
> If we (Denmark) had to use our AC during summer (not often we have to) most people would stop running their PCs. 1 kWh is $ 0.36.



Oh yes, of course, how could I have forgotten 

Wow, that's 4x what we pay here


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Passed a million points today 






EDIT:  Just purchased a GTX470 from newtekie1, any idea what sort of PPD it should do?

EDIT2:  These 5187pt WUs are unpleasant.  They make my cards run 5c hotter, and drop my PPD by 5k/GPU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2012)

Shutting down my GPU's and SMP rigs, as it make no sense to waste the electricity with the 4P rig running. I'll get some wattage measurements this weekend to share with you guy's.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Shutting down my GPU's and SMP rigs, as it make no sense to waste the electricity with the 4P rig running. I'll get some wattage measurements this weekend to share with you guy's.



I agree since that monstrosity is all you need really


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Shutting down my GPU's and SMP rigs, as it make no sense to waste the electricity with the 4P rig running. I'll get some wattage measurements this weekend to share with you guy's.



If they ever need a home.....anyway my first WUs have been submitted for WCG yesterday night I was hoping to get my folding badge back but I forgot my ps3s auto shut down is set I have since corrected this problem and I'm currently 55% through my first WU with any luck by tonight I'll have it back


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2012)

got my F@H badge! cant wait to see what my points stabalize at after a full 24 hours. Iv tried getting this 260 going but its over heats pretty bad it is the most powerful card iv got  maybe tommarrow ill try a thermal paste swap something isnt right at 100+C


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope you can get your GTX 260 fixed, as 100c sounds pretty bad. 

Buck, you've got me dreaming of building a 2P Interlagos rig. Too bad server parts are so freakin expensive and pretty much non-overclockable, but the output is definitely amazing if you can put up the initial money to get the stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Buck's daily points chart on Free-DC:


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Buck's daily points chart on Free-DC:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120915/daily.png



lol wut


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2012)

5 hrs til next dump(6PM EST) of 333K points. After this WU I am flashing the bios to the OCNG bios. Should be able to net an additional 60-70K PPD, but we will see! I may not start another WU until late tonight due to testing the O/C.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 5 hrs til next dump(6PM EST) of 333K points. After this WU I am flashing the bios to the OCNG bios. Should be able to net an additional 60-70K PPD, but we will see! I may not start another WU until late tonight due to testing the O/C.



Wow, 60-70k PPD extra due to an OC....any idea how much it should increase the power draw?
Do you know that the CPUs will be stable @ 2.8GHz?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2012)

Once you that thing stable, we should climb back up the ladder on stats. I will be switching my 2 X5570 from WCG to F@H while my i7-980 replaces it crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, 60-70k PPD extra due to an OC....any idea how much it should increase the power draw?
> Do you know that the CPUs will be stable @ 2.8GHz?


It should be stable, as long as CPU and VRM temps are in line.


bogmali said:


> Once you that thing stable, we should climb back up the ladder on stats. I will be switching my 2 X5570 from WCG to F@H while my i7-980 replaces it crunching.


Agreed. This has been a long time coming my friend!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2012)

well i re TIMd and i cant get it under. she peaked at 101C she ramps slower but the fan cant stop the heat. IDK what to do im racking down the people i bought it from and iv contacted the riginal owner (person they got it from) to see if anyone has a recipt. its a PNY with a limited lifetime warrentee and its considered legacy. idk if ill run into much luck but if i do maybe they will bump me up.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> well i re TIMd and i cant get it under. she peaked at 101C she ramps slower but the fan cant stop the heat. IDK what to do im racking down the people i bought it from and iv contacted the riginal owner (person they got it from) to see if anyone has a recipt. its a PNY with a limited lifetime warrentee and its considered legacy. idk if ill run into much luck but if i do maybe they will bump me up.



That would be pretty cool, I could see PNY perhaps giving you a GTX650 as a warranty replacement.  Hopefully you'll get it solved 

My PNY 460s run warm (75c-80c), but certainly not nearly that hot


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be pretty cool, I could see PNY perhaps giving you a GTX650 as a warranty replacement.  Hopefully you'll get it solved
> 
> My PNY 460s run warm (75c-80c), but certainly not nearly that hot



I used to have a 460 i run a 260 now my 460 never ran that hot either. luck might be on my side if i can get a response. i have the xlr8 216 so maybe its just new enough to be replaced.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is anyone else experiencing problems? F@H went down for me last night no stat updates or WUs my play station has failed getting a WU for god knows how long at or a little before midnight lastnight.


EDIT:: nvm i went to their server page apparently alot of their systems are down or not accepting WUs and out of the 4 ps3 servers 1 is down and the other i havent been able to connect to.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

When my cards last needed WUs 5 hours ago it went fine


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> When my cards last needed WUs 5 hours ago it went fine



ya apparently its a PS3 problem I looked at the chart and the 3 that are down the WUs to go and WUs available are the same. maybe the projects have been completed? Either way god knows how long i need to wait for a WU


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2012)

Please keep me in mind guys.  I'm still looking for 2 570s or better to replace my 2 285s.  If I get them,  I'll put my 285s out to pasture to fold 24/7.  I have to slowly rebuild my folding farm.  I guess I could consider 2 470s or 480s but that would probably be a bit much for my psu.....  and probably not worth the minimal performance gains.  I suppose I could pick up a 4 series just to fold it,  they still kick a 285s butt in that area.  But I really want to upgrade my main computer,  and just can't afford new cards.  I really wouldn't mind folding again,  I feel guilty!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Why can't you fold on the GTX285s and the i7?  Those would do very nicely, even if not as well as GTX4/5 cards


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2012)

Because it's my main computer,  I am constantly using it.  That's why I built a seperate server/folding box.  It only has a single 260 in it right now,  and I can't afford to burn out another card until I get more.  I've gone through multiple cards now,  and on a fixed income,  I have trouble affording that!  And I really want a bit more muscle than 2 285s for my games at 1920x1200 res.  If I can get better cards,  like I said,  I'll throw my 2 285s at folding full time.....
Edit:  Don't forget,  I'm CamelJock,  I folded for years here already,  so you know I'll do it again!
Edit2:  and yes,  I'll fold the xeon too....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

Your choice I guess.  I've found that I can run the CPU @ load even while using the computer, and the GPUs could always be run overnight.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well the 2 people I PMd couldnt help me. one doesnt remember and the other said they never owned a GTX260 what do you think my next ste p should be? I kinda want to take off the IHS but im not sure the stock cooler will make contact with the core. PNY probably wont do an RMA im not the original owner i cant provide a date a UPC or a location.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Well the 2 people I PMd couldnt help me. one doesnt remember and the other said they never owned a GTX260 what do you think my next ste p should be? I kinda want to take off the IHS but im not sure the stock cooler will make contact with the core. PNY probably wont do an RMA im not the original owner i cant provide a date a UPC or a location.



I assume that you've already cleaned the cooler, etc?  Is it making good contact with the IHS?  Is there hot air coming out of the back of the card?  I'd be very worried about removing the IHS TBH.  I would try another cooler instead if possible.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I assume that you've already cleaned the cooler, etc?  Is it making good contact with the IHS?  Is there hot air coming out of the back of the card?  I'd be very worried about removing the IHS TBH.  I would try another cooler instead if possible.



yup double and triple checked iv been out for awhile but im not a novice. the IHS im worried about as well. but im running out of options everything os kosher as far as contact. I dont have another cooler or money for any of the fancy after market ones.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> yup double and triple checked iv been out for awhile but im not a novice. the IHS im worried about as well. but im running out of options everything os kosher as far as contact. I dont have another cooler or money for any of the fancy after market ones.



 It this model with the rounded back edge?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It this model with the rounded back edge?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120917/.jpg



thats it! core 216 pny xlr8 55nm core stamp says revision B3


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2012)

Does that model have "heat pipes" on the heat sink or is it just a chunk of alum with milled fins?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does that model have "heat pipes" on the heat sink or is it just a chunk of alum with milled fins?



copper contact plate with ALU fins no heatpipe in site. this problem orginated between my system going down about a year ago to comming back online about a week ago. 

iv tried TIM clean/replace with MX-5 checked spread and examined the card for proper clamp down after I re-assembled. everything looks fine. I then tested it and whiloe the temp climbs slower I reach TJ in about 10min. I even flashed the bios and then tweaked a second bios that had more aggresive fan profiles. even ramping to 100% when it hits 60C (10c from idle temp) I cant slow down the heat output. I was trying to "ramp early so that the cooler isnt saturated too late" but no dice i cant control the heat output.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> copper contact plate with ALU fins no heatpipe in site. this problem orginated between my system going down about a year ago to comming back online about a week ago.
> 
> iv tried TIM clean/replace with MX-5 checked spread and examined the card for proper clamp down after I re-assembled. everything looks fine. I then tested it and whiloe the temp climbs slower I reach TJ in about 10min. I even flashed the bios and then tweaked a second bios that had more aggresive fan profiles. even ramping to 100% when it hits 60C (10c from idle temp) I cant slow down the heat output. I was trying to "ramp early so that the cooler isnt saturated too late" but no dice i cant control the heat output.



What are the chances that the bond/interface on the copper plate to heatsink has started to fail? Can you remove the plate and put some TIM on the back of the plate and reassemble the card? Screws should hold everything in place, right?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What are the chances that the bond/interface on the copper plate to heatsink has started to fail? Can you remove the plate and put some TIM on the back of the plate and reassemble the card? Screws should hold everything in place, right?



from what i see it looks like its some kind of brazing my next best guess honestly is the contact between core and IHS but idk if I want to do that. If fuck up im in shits creek.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol, do you have the power to run a GTX460?  I have one I got from hertz...not using it...you send me that card, I send you the 460...I troubleshoot your card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Sol, do you have the power to run a GTX460?  I have one I got from hertz...not using it...you send me that card, I send you the 460...I troubleshoot your card.



i have a corsair HX1000 I can run it but I dont have the means to ship it, this is something I need to handle in house. does anyone have a decent guide on removing an IHS?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations Team!




Over a million points again, and, for the first time I can remember, five teams listed on our overtake list!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 18, 2012)

I noticed tonight that my PPD has been down (the system with the GTX 470 goes down all the time because I need to stop playing with the overclock) but it looks like all my cards are getting hit with 76xx 5K point WUs which reduces GTX 460s to 11K PPD each, and I also discovered that the client on my machine that runs the GTX 550 and GT 440 froze up on "Updating" for I have no idea how long, so that's why I'm down to ~70K PPD. I hope to be up in the 90-100K range once I get my hardware sorted tomorrow.

At least we have Buck's monster machine on our team with its crazy PPD:watt ratio. Can't tell you how much I want a pair, one for folding and one for crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I noticed tonight that my PPD has been down (the system with the GTX 470 goes down all the time because I need to stop playing with the overclock) but it looks like all my cards are getting hit with 76xx 5K point WUs which reduces GTX 460s to 11K PPD each, and I also discovered that the client on my machine that runs the GTX 550 and GT 440 froze up on "Updating" for I have no idea how long, so that's why I'm down to ~70K PPD. I hope to be up in the 90-100K range once I get my hardware sorted tomorrow.
> 
> At least we have Buck's monster machine on our team with its crazy PPD:watt ratio. Can't tell you how much I want a pair, one for folding and one for crunching.



Yeah, I've been getting nothing but the 5187pt WUs on my GTX460s for about a week now.  I dislike them greatly, it drops the PPD by ~1/3 and the cards run a good bit hotter (5-8c with fan fixed @ full).  It will be interesting to see how the GTX470 does with them (it's supposed to be here Wednesday) and hopefully we'll get the juicy 5757pt WUs soon.  Those were fun, as most days I could get six of them folded.  Now I'm only getting 4 of the 5187s done a day


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I miss watching each of my pairs of 460s getting 30K PPD. Even my 750MHz GTX 465 is getting 11.6K PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I miss watching each of my pairs of 460s getting 30K PPD. Even my 750MHz GTX 465 is getting 11.6K PPD.



I'm running them at 848MHz each and I'm getting barely 11.6k PPD each.  Do you have the RAM OCed any?

I was getting 33k PPD with the 5757pt WUs, so it was quite amazing.  I was hoping for 50k or a tad more with the 2 GTX460s + 1 GTX470, but it looks like I'm not going to be that lucky.  Maybe we'll get the 5757pt WUs back again.  Or even the 2510s.  Those give me ~14.9k/card, and they're fun because they complete so fast


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 18, 2012)

My GTX 460s all have the RAM set to 2000MHz in Afterburner, and the original Fermi cards I have get set to 1750MHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My GTX 460s all have the RAM set to 2000MHz in Afterburner, and the original Fermi cards I have get set to 1750MHz.



I'll overclock my RAM in the morning when I'm able to watch the computer...that might help a bit.  It's running at stock ATM.  I'll also see how well the RAM on the GTX470 clocks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> My GTX 460s all have the RAM set to 2000MHz in Afterburner, and the original Fermi cards I have get set to 1750MHz.


Ram o/c does nothing for F@H except creating more heat and crashing your cards. Reset it to stock.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ram o/c does nothing for F@H except creating more heat and crashing your cards. Reset it to stock.



I can attest to this I had to deal with it on a first hand basis 2 GX2s are very VERY naughty children if you dont show them attention.......every day.......for months.



then i got rid of them


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ram o/c does nothing for F@H except creating more heat and crashing your cards. Reset it to stock.



Thanks for that, I won't bother then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> *2 GX2s are very VERY naughty children* if you dont show them attention.......every day.......for months.


LOL, love the reference.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2012)

Lost power this morning so the rig sat idle for 6 hrs and lost 50K points. I have bumped the overclock to 2.875ghz(230 FSB) to make up for a little lost time.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Lost power this morning so the rig sat idle for 6 hrs and lost 50K points. I have bumped the overclock to 2.875ghz(230 FSB) to make up for a little lost time.



Ahh, that would explain why the WU was only worth ~310k pts vs ~350k.  Still pretty sweet 

Can you run it at 2.875 24/7?  And can you set it to auto-login so if the power goes out again you don't lose time?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Lost power this morning so the rig sat idle for 6 hrs and lost 50K points. I have bumped the overclock to 2.875ghz(230 FSB) to make up for a little lost time.



i lot power as well a little past 10?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 19, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Sol, do you have the power to run a GTX460?  I have one I got from hertz...not using it...you send me that card, I send you the 460...I troubleshoot your card.



You guys both have cards that came from me. 



Solaris17 said:


> i have a corsair HX1000 I can run it but I dont have the means to ship it, this is something I need to handle in house. does anyone have a decent guide on removing an IHS?



Best Buy does not keep records like New Egg.  Both of those PNY 260's were from me.  One had the rounded edge and the other one was square.  I have an MSI GTX 470 that I could ship to you.  Give me a pm.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

the sanford PS3 servers didnt go down this morning!! (its been a consitent outage for days like clock work) so my PS3 is netting some ok points for a ps3 im passing 500 if this keeps up ill be able to see what my real 24 hour avg is since I havent been able to since i started it due to no WU being distributed.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> the sanford PS3 servers didnt go down this morning!! (its been a consitent outage for days like clock work) so my PS3 is netting some ok points for a ps3 im passing 500 if this keeps up ill be able to see what my real 24 hour avg is since I havent been able to since i started it due to no WU being distributed.



If you're running SMP on the Xeon as well, you should do quite nicely.  Otherwise, I believe a PS3 gets just under 1k PPD


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> If you're running SMP on the Xeon as well, you should do quite nicely.  Otherwise, I believe a PS3 gets just under 1k PPD



im not folding on my desktop at all atm. my ac 13 is saturated i need to tweak some more and find sme decent settings that allow me to drop the voltage. then ill try and load the cpu for extended amounts of time.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> im not folding on my desktop at all atm. my ac 13 is saturated i need to tweak some more and find sme decent settings that allow me to drop the voltage. then ill try and load the cpu for extended amounts of time.



Understandable, these OCed i7s throw off an enormous amount of heat :shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Understandable, these OCed i7s throw off an enormous amount of heat :shadedshu



i mean it does a hell of an OC at low volts but i need to tweak things like VTT etc basically this board is a bit overwhelming and its been a long time since iv touched i7 desktops i simply dont know my own machine well enough yet so its like this inside my case.

Lord of the rings - Gandalf vs. Balrog - YouTube


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my GTX470 installed earlier.  Damn GF100 uses a ton of power.  With the fan at 100%, it's phenomenally loud, and temperatures are still in the upper 70s.  With the fan on default, it's still loud and temperatures are in the low 90s.

I have one of the 5187pt WUs ATM and it's doing about 13.5k PPD @ 700MHz (at least I think it should, when I rebooted it it lost the OC settings and I'm waiting for it to come to its senses again).  I'll post a screenshot later


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 19, 2012)

Now you know how loud and hot those cards are. Imagine having two of them in the same machine.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Now you know how loud and hot those cards are. Imagine having two of them in the same machine.





That would be terrible.  Particularly if you had a mATX board and they had to go back-to-back.  At least I could run them a bit spaced out on the ASRock P55 board.  Still, I can't imagine the noise and heat levels from a system like that.  PPD is pretty nice though.

I think if I get a 2nd GPU for this setup, it'll have to be something low-power like a GTS450 or so.  No way I can cope with another 200w GPU in it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be terrible.  Particularly if you had a mATX board and they had to go back-to-back.  At least I could run them a bit spaced out on the ASRock P55 board.  Still, I can't imagine the noise and heat levels from a system like that.  PPD is pretty nice though.
> 
> I think if I get a 2nd GPU for this setup, it'll have to be something low-power like a GTS450 or so.  No way I can cope with another 200w GPU in it.



Kai, I know your in a dorm for College, but do you have a roommate? If so, what does he think about the noise/heat?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kai, I know your in a dorm for College, but do you have a roommate? If so, what does he think about the noise/heat?



I do.  The heat isn't an issue, it's started to get cool here in NC, so I have the window open with a big box fan blowing in air.  He's actually mentioned a couple times that it's chilly at night in here.  Despite the computers running, it's still pleasantly cool in here (surprisingly, particularly on my half).  When I had the fans on the GTX460s at 100% (or 70%, as that's the highest they'll go  ) he said it was too loud.  With them on auto, he doesn't mind.  I certainly won't be able to leave the GTX470 fan at 100% when he's around (I don't mind the noise, so I crank it up when I'm the only one in here).  We'll see if auto is OK, and if not I'll get some sort of aftermarket cooler for it.

The CPU coolers on both systems are pretty much silent, so that's a non-issue


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a GELID Icy Vision (v2?) on mine, which I traded with popswala for. My GTX 470 is running at 65c right now, and the highest I've seen with that cooler was like 84c when I first put it on and the paste was settling. Price isn't too bad for one new either ($60).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

The GTX470 up and folding:




I've struck the nice balance of having the card simultaneously overclocked and undervolted a tad.  Getting just over 14k PPD vs ~12.6k or so stock...I'm expecting ~20k PPD or so if I can get the 5757pt WUs on it.  If everything is stable overnight, I'm going to bump the clocks a bit more tomorrow.  I feel that the current fan speed strikes the best balance between noise & temperatures, although I will continue to set it to 100% when I'm here alone


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

Your card needs 1.062v to do 730MHz? My 470 does 725 @ 1.000v and my GTX 465 does 750 @ 1.000v as well. The default vcore on my 465 was 1.036v and my 470 was 0.950v (no idea if it is a modded BIOS or not). For each 12mV decrease on those cards, I would typically see a 1c drop on the stock cooler.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Your card needs 1.062v to do 730MHz? My 470 does 725 @ 1.000v and my GTX 465 does 750 @ 1.000v as well. The default vcore on my 465 was 1.036v and my 470 was 0.950v (no idea if it is a modded BIOS or not). For each 12mV decrease on those cards, I would typically see a 1c drop on the stock cooler.



I have no idea honestly.  It was doing 1.075v @ stock clocks (625MHz IIRC), and I was curious to see if I could drop it any and still keep the card stable.  So I did.  I'm going to see about dropping it a bit more tomorrow, but right now my goal is just to have it stable so it can fold for a bit.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 20, 2012)

.975 is stock voltage on my 470. Havent checked my 465, and Ill let you know as soon as I get the other 470 up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

my old gtx460 did like 825/850 at 1.1


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> my old gtx460 did like 825/850 at 1.1



I have my GTX460s doing 848MHz at stock voltage, but they are a different core (GF104 vs GF100).  GF104 is smaller & cooler-running and generally seems to clock higher.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

Indeed. I have mine running at 825MHz @ 0.962-0.975v. I see no real point in going for a massive OC and voltage increase on Fermi chips as they just get much hotter with less gains after that point.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Indeed. I have mine running at 825MHz @ 0.962-0.975v. I see no real point in going for a massive OC and voltage increase on Fermi chips as they just get much hotter with less gains after that point.



The GTX460s aren't too bad...if I crank up the fan all the way, temperatures are in the upper 60s and they aren't too loud.  But I'd certainly agree that GF100 it isn't worthwhile....86C is already plenty hot, thank you.


EDIT:  Can anyone more familiar with the new V7 client than I am please guide me through setting things up so I can see all of my clients on one rig?  Everything is one one network and all of the computers have static IPs.  It owuld be even better if the monitoring program supports creating a website.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

did you try adding a new client via the expert menu?

also remember (i used to do network monitoring when i had 27 rigs crunching) that you may need to (share) the folder so it can be seen by the network.

i know i just got back but i used to be really good at this and a core player in F@H land go back like 500 pages and you see all sorts of work that I did and other members recommending me when they had issues.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> did you try adding a new client via the expert menu?
> 
> also remember (i used to do network monitoring when i had 27 rigs crunching) that you may need to (share) the folder so it can be seen by the network.
> 
> i know i just got back but i used to be really good at this and a core player in F@H land go back like 500 pages and you see all sorts of work that I did and other members recommending me when they had issues.



Heh, I went back to page 118 for shits and giggles and found this picture from 11/30/08. It's interesting to see a snapshot from nearly 4 years ago and compare it to where we are nowadays. One reason why forums that have been online for years are awesome.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 20, 2012)

OMG, It's like my kindergarten pictures! Such a young noob.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, It's like my kindergarten pictures! Such a young noob.



hahaha 400k points that means it was before my GX2 days and my AMD systems. I was pulling like 7k a day as opposed to 60k later that year. those were the days though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> hahaha 400k points that means it was before my GX2 days and my AMD systems. I was pulling like 7k a day as opposed to 60k later that year. those were the days though.


I remember when a Q6600 was able to run 2x SMP clients for close to 5K PPD. I had a lowly AMD x2 4850e feeding 4x 8800GS on a MSI K9A2 Plat(mother of all GPU folding platforms). Entire rig would put out 22K ppd. Memories....


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I remember when a Q6600 was able to run 2x SMP clients for close to 5K PPD. I had a lowly AMD x2 4850e feeding 4x 8800GS on a MSI K9A2 Plat(mother of all GPU folding platforms). Entire rig would put out 22K ppd. Memories....



haha oh god. I remember a little after that i had a 920 2 GX2s a 5200BE a 5000+ and an 8800GTS then i had dual xeon P4s and a P2 laptop and an opty 170.


after that i got 2 GTX260s and a bunch of socket A rigs. but the above was my first major push.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I remember when a Q6600 was able to run 2x SMP clients for close to 5K PPD. I had a lowly AMD x2 4850e feeding 4x 8800GS on a MSI K9A2 Plat(mother of all GPU folding platforms). Entire rig would put out 22K ppd. Memories....



I have one of those boards (got it a few months ago from Brandonwh64), and it is still a beast even to this day. Mine runs a Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3.6GHz, 4GB OCZ DDR2-1066 Platinums and at one point (for the hell of it) I crammed a GTX 470, 465, 460 and 440 on it with a LEPA G900 and it did 45K while crunching on the CPU simultaneously. Since the system didn't scale well with all 4 GPUs, I run 2 GPUs in each rig maximum, which works a lot better for cooling anyway.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have one of those boards (got it a few months ago from Brandonwh64), and it is still a beast even to this day. Mine runs a Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3.6GHz, 4GB OCZ DDR2-1066 Platinums and at one point (for the hell of it) I crammed a GTX 470, 465, 460 and 440 on it with a LEPA G900 and it did 45K while crunching on the CPU simultaneously. Since the system didn't scale well with all 4 GPUs, I run 2 GPUs in each rig maximum, which works a lot better for cooling anyway.


Had any problem with the Mobo burning up the 4-pin CPU or the 24pin ATX? I tried running 4x GTX460's on the K9A2, but it would crash constantly. Eventually went to i7-870's with 2x 460's per mobo.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Had any problem with the Mobo burning up the 4-pin CPU or the 24pin ATX? I tried running 4x GTX460's on the K9A2, but it would crash constantly. Eventually went to i7-870's with 2x 460's per mobo.



Surprisingly, no. Nowadays, it just runs a GTX 550 Ti and the GT 440. The 4 cards on that board were a test for 2 weeks as they all ran quite hot. 

On the other hand, the ASRock A770DE+ I sent through 8 months of hell last year was almost charred after I crunched on a 955BE @ 3.9GHz and an HD 5770 + 6670 folding with a 4 pin capable PSU. It was a stupid idea to do that to a $50 board, but I've got plenty of beefier boards that I can OC to my heart's content on.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Surprisingly, no. Nowadays, it just runs a GTX 550 Ti and the GT 440. The 4 cards on that board were a test for 2 weeks as they all ran quite hot.
> 
> On the other hand, the ASRock A770DE+ I sent through 8 months of hell last year was almost charred after I crunched on a 955BE @ 3.9GHz and an HD 5770 + 6670 folding with a 4 pin capable PSU. It was a stupid idea to do that to a $50 board, but I've got plenty of beefier boards that I can OC to my heart's content on.




I remember when back in the day it was mostly the folders that started to find out about the bad foxconn 1366 sockets because we were all running those rigs so hard some of us started popping CPUs.

my board wont boot

reseat everything

removes cpu

dafuq?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn, that's some serious socket burn. My ancient Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz actually developed a dark blotch on a cluster of pads after running it at 2.66GHz (1333) but I am unsure if it was actually mild socket burn or if I accidentally touched that area and tarnished the pads. 

I wonder how my X3210 @ 375MHz*8 and 1.4v will look after my ASUS P5WDH Deluxe 975X dies (hopefully not anytime soon, as that board may be old but it's still badass and beats all the crappy G41 boards). I don't think 775 had that problem as bad as the Foxconn LGA1366 sockets, did it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Damn, that's some serious socket burn. My ancient Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz actually developed a dark blotch on a cluster of pads after running it at 2.66GHz (1333) but I am unsure if it was actually mild socket burn or if I accidentally touched that area and tarnished the pads.
> 
> I wonder how my X3210 @ 375MHz*8 and 1.4v will look after my ASUS P5WDH Deluxe 975X dies (hopefully not anytime soon, as that board may be old but it's still badass and beats all the crappy G41 boards). I don't think 775 had that problem as bad as the Foxconn LGA1366 sockets, did it?



ya only the 1366 foxconns thats why alot of sales were boosted imo for the EVGA and biostar boards because they used the lotes sockets and they didnt have the issue. iirc it was a problem with the way the pins were bent when the socket was placed or maybe some of the holes in that cluster were off, either way it caused the pins to arc and clockers obviously noticed it the most just imagine that many amps just floating about under your CPU those little gold pins never stood a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> did you try adding a new client via the expert menu?
> 
> also remember (i used to do network monitoring when i had 27 rigs crunching) that you may need to (share) the folder so it can be seen by the network.
> 
> i know i just got back but i used to be really good at this and a core player in F@H land go back like 500 pages and you see all sorts of work that I did and other members recommending me when they had issues.


Yup, it's shared.  When I try to add the client it just sits on "Connecting".  I'll fight with it again later.
I'll post what steps I'm taking when I get back to the room later


Solaris17 said:


> I remember when back in the day it was mostly the folders that started to find out about the bad foxconn 1366 sockets because we were all running those rigs so hard some of us started popping CPUs.
> 
> my board wont boot
> 
> ...


Does my EVGA 3X SLI have that Foxconn socket?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, it's shared.  When I try to add the client it just sits on "Connecting".  I'll fight with it again later.
> I'll post what steps I'm taking when I get back to the room later
> 
> Does my EVGA 3X SLI have that Foxconn socket?



no its a lotes

make sure the port is correct check the host machine to see which one its using. then make sure the router is set to allow UDP/TCP on that port.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2012)

Wasn't it the 1156 boards whose Foxconn sockets were burning, not the 1366 socket?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Wasn't it the 1156 boards whose Foxconn sockets were burning, not the 1366 socket?


I think it was the 1156 boards. I remember buying a P55 combo from Paulieg and confirming that it was a Lotes socket.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Lotes socket



never heard of that?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, I had a P55 setup too and my EVGA board was one with a Foxconn socket. I remember debating returning it or not- kept it and ran it pretty hard on WCG and F@H and it never gave me an issue. Never heard of widespread 1366 burning, only those as a result of suicide runs. 

Looking at the pins in the photo, it looks as though that is a pic of a 1156 socket  



popswala said:


> never heard of that?



Lotes refers to the company that manufactures the actual socket, not socket type like 1155, 1156, 2011, etc. Nearly every board's socket is made my either Foxconn or Lotes. If you look at the CPU retention bracket on a motherboard you can see the Lotes or Foxconn logo, sometimes its on the metal backplate of the socket as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Alright, so here's what I have:




The computer I'm trying to monitor from, my i7-2700k/GTX470 setup.





The computer I'm trying to monitor, my i7-860/2xGTX460 setup.

I believe I've done everything correctly, but it doesn't work.  Ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

try typing the entire IP and negate the /24


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> try typing the entire IP and negate the /24



It still just sits on "Connecting" on the client computer.  I'm gonna try messing with the firewall.

EDIT:  Firewall on _both_ systems is disabled entirely, and it still doesn't work


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

is the IP your connecting from in the whitelist of the machine you are connecting to?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2012)

Try HFM.NET!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> is the IP your connecting from in the whitelist of the machine you are connecting to?


Correct, what I had tried was to set the specific IP of the client computer to the sole whitelist on the server.  Still no go.


thebluebumblebee said:


> Try HFM.NET!



Tried HFM.NET, couldn't get it to work either.  I'll try again now that I've disabled the firewalls.


And to think that I used to be a Folding Editor at OCN


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

ok. so white list is go IPs are go router is all set and ports are correct. now the big question have you restarted the clients on both machines after making these changes? as in complete kill task and restart?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> ok. so white list is go IPs are go router is all set and ports are correct. now the big question have you restarted the clients on both machines after making these changes? as in complete kill task and restart?



I haven't set anything on the router--but everything is on the same network.  The computers see each other, I can ping by hostname and IP address and browse.  I haven't restarted the clients--do I need to?

EDIT: Rebooted and everything works now


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I haven't set anything on the router--but everything is on the same network.  The computers see each other, I can ping by hostname and IP address and browse.  I haven't restarted the clients--do I need to?



i always needed to. Sometimes they wouldnt pick up until the next WU started too but most of the time i got it doing client restarts. the settings only apply when the program is restarted IIRC kinda like a windows update the settings cant be used until they are reinitilized.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

HFM is configured with all three GPUs, and I've even set it to create a website:




Now I can monitor everything from my phone


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> HFM is configured with all three GPUs, and I've even set it to create a website:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/website.png
> Now I can monitor everything from my phone



glad you got it going man


----------



## Feänor (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm back in the team after a short "ppd payment" to hardwarecanucks, as this is where i got my sr-2 setup. 

3x gtx 460 folding around 900 core 12-17k ppd each
gtx 295 (15k ppd coming soon)
i7 970 4,3 ghz 30-33k
SR-2 armed with 2x Xeon L5639 (running 206*18 all day long) 130-150k

Should be in the 200-250 k ppd zone.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> SR-2 armed with 2x Xeon L5639 (



Windows or Linux?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I'm back in the team after a short "ppd payment" to hardwarecanucks, as this is where i got my sr-2 setup.
> 
> 3x gtx 460 folding around 900 core 12-17k ppd each
> gtx 295 (15k ppd coming soon)
> ...



Awesome! 

With that and Buck's new setup, we should be doing 1mil a day easy 

What were you doing with HC?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

Man,  12-17k ppd for a 460?  I'm going to be waiting a long time for used 5 series cards then.....  I would try for used dual 470s or 480s,  but I'm not sure my psu can handle those.  Heck,  brand new 480s are dirt cheap.  Think my silverstone could handle 2 of those?
Edit:  if I full time folded 2 285s and an i7,  and part time folded 2 480s and an i7,  wonder what kind of ppd I could do.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I'm back in the team after a short "ppd payment" to hardwarecanucks, as this is where i got my sr-2 setup.
> 
> 3x gtx 460 folding around 900 core 12-17k ppd each
> gtx 295 (15k ppd coming soon)
> ...


It's great to have you back Feanor! Now lets see if we can get this PPD up to 1.5 Million for this fine team.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Man,  12-17k ppd for a 460?  I'm going to be waiting a long time for used 5 series cards then.....  I would try for used dual 470s or 480s,  but I'm not sure my psu can handle those.  Heck,  brand new 480s are dirt cheap.  Think my silverstone could handle 2 of those?
> Edit:  if I full time folded 2 285s and an i7,  and part time folded 2 480s and an i7,  wonder what kind of ppd I could do.....



With my GTX460s at 850MHz core I can get 16.8k PPD on the 5757pt WUs and as low as 11.6k on the 5187pt ones.  The GTX470 is doing ~14.3k on a 5187pt one right now...but it's amazingly loud.

I'd say you can do 2 GTX470s on an 850w PSU, my 650w isn't having any issue running dual GTX460s and an OCed i7-860.  Two GTX480s would be a lot, but the GTX470s are ~200w each, so it should be OK.

Each GTX285 should be ~9k PPD or so.  And I'd say ~16-21k perhaps for a GTX480, but I wouldn't swear to it.  PPD from the i7s would depend on clocks and if it was running GPUs.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah,  I already found out 285s do 9k or so.  The ppd for my i7s seems pretty darn low,  which is why I stopped,  combined with cards I melted.  Used 480s are not much more than 470s,  so I might as well go for them,  and maybe underclock them or something.  Only thing,  in gaming performance,  I think a 480 is maybe like 20% faster than a 285?  Whereas I think the 570s are closer to 30%...  Oh well,  at least I'd have dx11 I guess.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't tried SMP in a long time, but I figure that at 4.3GHz my 2700k should do at least in the low 20,000s PPD without running a GPU.  Not sure though, as it's staying on WCG.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2012)

Pete, try for GTX560 Ti's.  Very efficient cards and 2 of them stomp a 580.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes,  but they won't stomp 2 285s....  so I need at least 570s.
Edit:  just so you know,  I'm trying to upgrade my main gaming computer at the same time!
Edit2:  the 285s will go to my folding box to full time fold.  I do have a third box,  but no psu...
Edit3:  I guess if I could find used 480s or 470s real cheap...  it's a small upgrade at least.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yes, but they won't stomp 2 285s.... so I need at least 570s.


??????? 
2x 560Ti's wont squash 2x GTX285's?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ???????
> 2x 560Ti's wont squash 2x GTX285's?



2x GTX460 1GB cards will squash 2x GTX285's in folding and gaming.

Buck, It's good to see you folding again.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

In some cases maybe,  but I want at least 20-30% increase with sli in all cases.  Like I said,  I'd go for 2 underclocked 480s,  but in the end 570s are a way better choice.  2 470s at least would give me maybe 15% or better in sli...  and more cards to add to my farm!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

If no offers,  I'm pulling the trigger for my first of 2 cards:  http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=68760&vpn=015-P3-1480-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1265


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> If no offers,  I'm pulling the trigger for my first of 2 cards:  http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=68760&vpn=015-P3-1480-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1265



If you buy one GTX 480 you will complaining about the heat in your room.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> If no offers,  I'm pulling the trigger for my first of 2 cards:  http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=68760&vpn=015-P3-1480-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1265



I have 2X GTX460 768MB if you're interested.

I'm running them right now with average of 14K PPD/card


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

I know they do nice ppd,  but I really want a better gaming machine.  It's my birthday,  friggin 51...  I want to do something nice for myself.  I want that 480,  well,  I'd like better,  but I'm going to get it.  I already starve myself all the time for this junk,  so a little more won't hurt!  A 2nd 480 down the line shouldn't be hard to find.  Even if I just run the 480 on my main,  and use my 260 for physx,  and move the 2 285s to my folding box,  it might work out for now....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

Echh...  I'm going to sell off my last 260,  and try to just get 2 of those 480s at once at that price.  I'm used to not eating... another month won't kill me!  Who needs birthday cake....


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Echh...  I'm going to sell off my last 260,  and try to just get 2 of those 480s at once at that price.  I'm used to not eating... another month won't kill me!  Who needs birthday cake....



Happy 51st birthday Pete!!  I completely missed that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Buck, It's good to see you folding again.



Thanks Mike, It's good to be folding again. It was killing me how quiet it was in this house for the last 3 months.

*Happy B-Day Pete!*

P.S. Got another P8101 dumping @ 8:30am EST today and tomorrow will be a 700K day.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I know they do nice ppd,  but I really want a better gaming machine.  It's my birthday,  friggin 51...  I want to do something nice for myself.  I want that 480,  well,  I'd like better,  but I'm going to get it.  I already starve myself all the time for this junk,  so a little more won't hurt!  A 2nd 480 down the line shouldn't be hard to find.  Even if I just run the 480 on my main,  and use my 260 for physx,  and move the 2 285s to my folding box,  it might work out for now....



Geesh am i the oldest one here???  Gratz Pete #51!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2012)

Well,  did a bunch more research,  and I'm right the sli 285s will outperform a single 480...  but not by a huge margin.  Sli 480s on the other hand,  kill the sli 285s by quite a bit.  Not to mention dx11 support.  So I may go for a single 480 for now,  don't have the funds for 2,  but for $179can I don't think I can pass up at least one.  Will be looking for a 2nd 480 in a month.  Then to test my little silverstone psu to within an inch of it's life!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2012)

not the 22nd yet happy birthday!!!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually,  my bday is 28th...  probably why it hasn't shown up yet!  It's so weird,  I thought 50 would bother me,  but it didn't...  51 is just bugging the hell out of me!  2nd half century I'm into now I guess.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Actually,  my bday is 28th...  probably why it hasn't shown up yet!  It's so weird,  I thought 50 would bother me,  but it didn't...  51 is just bugging the hell out of me!  2nd half century I'm into now I guess.



you should have just lied now im angry and shit. the one thing i had to look forward to was making it ontime for your bday. and now i dont even have that REDICULOUS. first my coffee was sub par this morning, then my car scratched my toe. and then my room was hot. my sun glasses had a finger print. my leather seats suck ass in florida. and all the gas station had was softpacks SOFT PACKS and finally your birthday which i tried so hard to remember to congratulate you for isnt even yesterday or today or whenever i decide my days should change according to my sleep/wake schedule. IDK what to think i think my world is ending and my finger itches god what did i even do to deserve this? please please tell me.



TL;DR

meltdown.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2012)

Arrg,  I'm sorry it's not until next week...  it's still devastating enough!  My 50th didn't bother me,  but this 51st is kicking my butt.  I've been very bitchy in other forums.....   less than a week away and I'm in my 2nd half of my century....  and it's a fault of mine,  I don't really know how to lie...  god I'm sad.
Edit:  looks like I'm buying a 2gb stick of ddr3 ram for a disabled buddy as well,  and it turns out I must replace 2 exhaust fans on my case too...  oh well,  another month of going to the food bank!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Arrg,  I'm sorry it's not until next week...  it's still devastating enough!  My 50th didn't bother me,  but this 51st is kicking my butt.  I've been very bitchy in other forums.....   less than a week away and I'm in my 2nd half of my century....  and it's a fault of mine,  I don't really know how to lie...  god I'm sad.
> Edit:  looks like I'm buying a 2gb stick of ddr3 ram for a disabled buddy as well,  and it turns out I must replace 2 exhaust fans on my case too...  oh well,  another month of going to the food bank!



lol my day wasnt that bad but i hear ya! the things we do for PCs!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

Gonna be a great day for the team. Just uploaded 350K. My second WU of the day is a P8102(my first one) and is currently running with a *PPD of 715K*. Todays points should be 750K and if these P8102's continue, tomorrow will be 830K points. This is a pretty good start to the weekend.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Actually,  my bday is 28th...  probably why it hasn't shown up yet!  It's so weird,  I thought 50 would bother me,  but it didn't...  51 is just bugging the hell out of me!  2nd half century I'm into now I guess.



just think of it this way now your at the top of the hill you can only pick up speed going down the other side


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gonna be a great day for the team. Just uploaded 350K. My second WU of the day is a P8102(my first one) and is currently running with a *PPD of 715K*. Todays points should be 750K and if these P8102's continue, tomorrow will be 830K points. This is a pretty good start to the weekend.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/Screenshot.png



drool


----------



## Feänor (Sep 22, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Windows or Linux?



Linux, it is dedicated. But i don't know why, i woke up this morning to find that it wasn't connected to internet anymore... I'll try to fix that today...


----------



## Feänor (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> With that and Buck's new setup, we should be doing 1mil a day easy
> 
> What were you doing with HC?



That's the place i bought my sr-2 setup. I gave them a couple million ppd.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Man,  12-17k ppd for a 460?  I'm going to be waiting a long time for used 5 series cards then.....  I would try for used dual 470s or 480s,  but I'm not sure my psu can handle those.  Heck,  brand new 480s are dirt cheap.  Think my silverstone could handle 2 of those?
> Edit:  if I full time folded 2 285s and an i7,  and part time folded 2 480s and an i7,  wonder what kind of ppd I could do.....



They are oced to 910 core. And tops at 43-44 c under full load... Watercooling FTW!

I just sold my gtx 470 because it just cannot compete with gtx 460 noise and HEAT wise (even when watercooled, the 470 add SO much more heat to the loop, i had to lower my cpu oc...). 2-3 k more ppd, but man those are hot cards!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Feanor said:


> That's the place i bought my sr-2 setup. I gave them a couple million ppd.


Entirely reasonable I'd say.


Feanor said:


> They are oced to 910 core. And tops at 43-44 c under full load... Watercooling FTW!
> 
> I just sold my gtx 470 because it just cannot compete with gtx 460 noise and HEAT wise (even when watercooled, the 470 add SO much more heat to the loop, i had to lower my cpu oc...). 2-3 k more ppd, but man those are hot cards!



I'm rather impressed that you can get 910MHz core out of yours.  Mine top out (at least FAH stable) at 850MHz.  I tried pushing them up to even 860 last night and something went wrong and they reverted back to stock speeds.  Oh well, at least at 850MHz they're still fast.

I totally understand choosing to sell that GTX470.  The heat and noise output is phenomenal (and not in a good way) :shadedshu

What sort of PPD did you get on the 5757pt and 2510pt WUs with it?


----------



## Feänor (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Entirely reasonable I'd say.
> 
> 
> I'm rather impressed that you can get 910MHz core out of yours.  Mine top out (at least FAH stable) at 850MHz.  I tried pushing them up to even 860 last night and something went wrong and they reverted back to stock speeds.  Oh well, at least at 850MHz they're still fast.
> ...



768 versions seems to clock way higher than 1gb ones. I'm using 1,087v and tried up to 1,212v, but even 920 wasn't stable. The MSI cyclone is just awesome! And from my experience, the vrm temps is the limiting factor when ocing. 

The 470 did 20k most of the time, iirc.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Feanor said:


> 768 versions seems to clock way higher than 1gb ones. I'm using 1,087v and tried up to 1,212v, but even 920 wasn't stable. The MSI cyclone is just awesome! And from my experience, the vrm temps is the limiting factor when ocing.
> 
> The 470 did 20k most of the time, iirc.



Ahh, interesting.  Both of my cards are the 1GB versions, and both are at stock speeds (I don't know if the PNY cards support voltage adjustment.  Something to look in to).

Awesome, that's what I was counting on.  So far the GTX470 is doing about 20-25% higher PPD than the GTX460s are.  If I can start to get the higher-yield WUs that would put me at just over 50k across all three cards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> and both are at stock speeds


What? 460's @ stock clocks. *That's almost criminal!* Those shaders don't start breathing until they get to 1800+.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What? 460's @ stock clocks. *That's almost criminal!* Those shaders don't start breathing until they get to 1800+.



I'm an idiot, I meant to say that they're both at stock voltage.  I have the GTX470 undervolted a tad, but I was unsure if the GTX460s supported that.  They're both running at 848MHz core (as per my signature).  I can't imagine why I said that :shadedshu


OCing them to 848MHz vs 675 gives an extra ~1.8-2.5k PPD/card (depending on WU), certainly nothing to dismiss


----------



## Feänor (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm an idiot, I meant to say that they're both at stock voltage.  I have the GTX470 undervolted a tad, but I was unsure if the GTX460s supported that.  They're both running at 848MHz core (as per my signature).  I can't imagine why I said that :shadedshu
> 
> 
> OCing them to 848MHz vs 675 gives an extra ~1.8-2.5k PPD/card (depending on WU), certainly nothing to dismiss



850 MHz on air is not bad actually...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have mine at 825MHz. TBH, the 2 cards I tested would crash games at 850MHz even with a few extra voltage steps, so I just went with 825 @ stock voltage on all 4 cards and called it a day. Even that is still 150MHz over the stock 675MHz core the GTX 460s came out with. I also have 150MHz OCs on my GF100 cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Feanor said:


> 850 MHz on air is not bad actually...





Jstn7477 said:


> I have mine at 825MHz. TBH, the 2 cards I tested would crash games at 850MHz even with a few extra voltage steps, so I just went with 825 @ stock voltage on all 4 cards and called it a day. Even that is still 150MHz over the stock 675MHz core the GTX 460s came out with. I also have 150MHz OCs on my GF100 cards.



I'd say particularly not bad for stock cooling as well.  Temps are in the upper 60s to upper 70s depending on what I keep the fan speed at.  I haven't actually played games on these cards much, I primarily game on the HD4000 in my laptop so I don't have to suspend FAH


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 22, 2012)

I kinda wish that F@H had a "suspend when PC is in use" feature like WCG. I know F@H Tracker v2 had some stuff like that but I can't tell you how much I forget to either suspend or resume folding on my 7950 (not that it produces much anyway, a GTS 450 beats it). Then again, WCG's "suspend above certain CPU usage" is flawed and I can't use it without it trying to run at every possible moment the CPU usage goes down in the game.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I kinda wish that F@H had a "suspend when PC is in use" feature like WCG. I know F@H Tracker v2 had some stuff like that but I can't tell you how much I forget to either suspend or resume folding on my 7950 (not that it produces much anyway, a GTS 450 beats it). Then again, WCG's "suspend above certain CPU usage" is flawed and I can't use it without it trying to run at every possible moment the CPU usage goes down in the game.



That would be a great feature.  Particularly the GPU clients make the system sooo laggy.

I've never had any issues with the WCG CPU client messing up games, the GPU client is absolutely problematic, but IMO that's to be expected.  Although I haven't tried the "suspend above xx% CPU", I just let it run whenever the computers are on AC power.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

Picked up another P8102 WU. Looks like Sunday will be as good as today, if not better @ 830K!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Picked up another P8102 WU. Looks like Sunday will be as good as today, if not better @ 830K!



You're going to dump two bigadv WUs today and then again tomorrow?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You're going to dump two bigadv WUs today and then again tomorrow?


That's what it's looking like as of now. Gotta watch the TPF on the current WU.

Edit: I will dump current WU @ 8AM EST Sunday and If I pick up another P8102, it will dump @ 10PM EST on Sunday for a total of 830-840K.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 22, 2012)

Buck you are so teasing me with that quad board...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Buck you are so teasing me with that quad board...


Then it seems to be working. I say unload your current hardware and move up to 4P.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That's what it's looking like as of now. Gotta watch the TPF on the current WU.
> 
> Edit: I will dump current WU @ 8AM EST Sunday and If I pick up another P8102, it will dump @ 10PM EST on Sunday for a total of 830-840K.



So these WUs are taking ~14 hours each for 410-420k points each???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So these WUs are taking ~14 hours each for 410-420k points each???



Exactly! Actually 13.7hrs


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Exactly! Actually 13.7hrs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/Screenshot524.png



Seven hundred and thirty thousand points per day.  Seven hundred and thirty thousand 

How is PPD up so much from the ~450k you were getting before?


----------



## Feänor (Sep 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Then it seems to be working. I say unload your current hardware and move up to 4P.



Unless i can find someone giving me a good price for one of my kidney, i don't think so...:shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Seven hundred and thirty thousand points per day.  Seven hundred and thirty thousand
> 
> How is PPD up so much from the ~450k you were getting before?



P8102 WU's run faster than the P8101 I was getting. There is a 4p Xeon rig that pulls 970K ppd on the same WU with ES CPU's, but cost 3x what my rig does. I'm content with my choice.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> P8102 WU's run faster than the P8101 I was getting. There is a 4p Xeon rig that pulls 970K ppd on the same WU with ES CPU's, but cost 3x what my rig does. I'm content with my choice.


Yeah, with those ~$9k you could get three of the Opteron setups for 2mil+ PPD 
And what a sight that would be too 

That must be a considerably faster WU--is there any reason for the huge difference?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, with those ~$9k you could get three of the Opteron setups for 2mil+ PPD
> And what a sight that would be too
> 
> That must be a considerably faster WU--is there any reason for the huge difference?



It's just like the GPU WU's. Some produce more PPD than others.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, with those ~$9k you could get three of the Opteron setups for 2mil+ PPD
> And what a sight that would be too
> 
> That must be a considerably faster WU--is there any reason for the huge difference?



the intel cpu is clocked higher, compute more with each clock cycle, has more memory bandwith and a single intel rig can almost get to the 1 million ppd magic number.

However, it is WAY too expensive for the simple human beings we are...

As for the 8101 vs 8102, i see a little difference with my sr-2, and the bonus get exponential as you drop the tpf.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Feanor said:


> the intel cpu is clocked higher, compute more with each clock cycle, has more memory bandwith and a single intel rig can almost get to the 1 million ppd magic number.
> 
> However, it is WAY too expensive for the simple human beings we are...
> 
> As for the 8101 vs 8102, i see a little difference with my sr-2, and the bonus get exponential as you drop the tpf.



Oh, I'm aware of the difference of Intel vs AMD.  I'm still astonished that one rig can do nearly 1mil PPD.,

Imagine what could be done if you could put 8 of those Xeons or Buck's Opterons in one setup!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

My string of 8102's ended and I picked up the good ol' P6901. Getting 550K PPD and the next WU will dump @ 5pm EST for 181K. So far today's total will be 596K. Who knows what WU I will get next..., but tomorrow should be a double dump day as well.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 23, 2012)

The absolute best single pc would be something like this:http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm

80 core/160 threads, but probably over 100k$, and good luck powering this thing 24/7!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

Guy's on [H] are talking about Intel 8p rigs(E7-8870) and setting the price around $12K, but the question is will the client scale correctly with 80/160 cores/threads. 

LOL, I was surfing ebay and came accross this:

....and it's even a refurbished unit. Hurry guy's, you only have 4 days left to bid.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's on [H] are talking about Intel 8p rigs(E7-8870) and setting the price around $12K, but the question is will the client scale correctly with 80/160 cores/threads.
> 
> LOL, I was surfing ebay and came accross this:
> 
> ...



soooo close to press Bid, stop wait not Vietnamese Dong


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> soooo close to press Bid, stop wait not *Vietnamese Dong *



$200,000.00 Vietnamese dong would be equivalent to $9.60 US dollars. I'll take 2 of them! I know I got a 20 spot laying around here somewhere.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2012)

I got 120,000 but I can throw in the rest in any choice of 30 currencies.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

All of my GPUs have pulled down 5757pt WUs and I'm pulling 52.5k PPD across the trio 




Now I have to resist the urge to get a third GTX460


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Now I have to resist the urge to get a third GTX460



Resistance is futile.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Resistance is futile.



Yep, that's why I have 4 of them and a 470, 465, 550Ti and 440.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Resistance is futile.



Ultimately I'm sure it will be, but it's going to have to wait for a bit.  I'll have to build/sell another C2D to fund it.  Perhaps by late October


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2012)

Should be a good day for the team. We are @ 1 Mil points within 3 updates and I will dump another 353K at the midnite update. *Very nice work gentlemen!*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Should be a good day for the team. We are @ 1 Mil points within 3 updates and I will dump another 353K at the midnite update. *Very nice work gentlemen!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120926/129.jpg





Part of this is a result of the 12AM EOC update not happening...so we got a double-update worth of points at 3AM.  Still should be pretty amazing 

1.8 million anyone? 

I think I could be in for a 48k day today


----------



## johnspack (Sep 26, 2012)

Well,  think I timed it so my 480 arrives on friday,  which is also my birthday!  I'm just hoping I can find a 2nd one in a month for less than $200can,  which is what this one cost me after shipping and taxes.  Looks like with still maturing drivers,  the 480 actually is pretty much equal to my sli 285s.  Kind of sad actually....  I might start part-time folding until I get the 2nd 480,  not quite ready to throw my 285s out to pasture yet.
Edit:  just realized my Silverstone can do 900w peaks,  I shouldn't have a problem with 2 480s at stock....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Might try a test fire of my folding box tonight with a 260 and a 9800gtx..   if I'm feeling good about things,  might start going overnight with 2x285s and 1 260 + my xeon i7.  Until I get my 2nd 480..  I'm pretty adamant about that!  I used to have 4 260s..  only have one left now..  did sell one though.  But I want backup cards at all times to feel safe,  I have burnt out at least one 260 with folding,  and in the weird past I lost 2 280s as well.  Did I mention I need to get another 480?  Next month,  I'll pay in one payment for any good used 480.  $150can used,  which is really fair.
Edit:  arg,  squeaked my 260 only so far in it,  just realized I have to move a bunch of hds before the new card comes...  pain in butt,  but it's test folding...  CamelJock is alive!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally had a good folding day after consolidating GPUs onto my Windows 7 machines (I reformatted 5 of my crunchers to Ubuntu last Friday) and the DSL internet at work going down on Monday due to a problem at the Verizon central office. Hopefully I should be maintaining 85-100K PPD on my GPUs.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Heheh,  ouch,  and you're abouts to blast past my 18th place...  what a time for me to wake up!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

Yesterday marked my best day on record at 57.57k:




This is unlikely to be repeated frequently, as it requires the best-possible scenario on all of my cards (a day where each GTX460 dumps 3 5757pt WUs and the GTX470 dumps 4).  Most days I should average about 9 WUs.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yesterday marked my best day on record at 57.57k:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120927/57k.png
> This is unlikely to be repeated frequently, as it requires the best-possible scenario on all of my cards (a day where each GTX460 dumps 3 5757pt WUs and the GTX470 dumps 4).  Most days I should average about 9 WUs.


It was a very good day indeed and I like to see those upward spikes!

My production will be down for a few days while I configure the 4P rig to run WCG. I'd like to see what it will do.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

So I have been away from folding for a while, and I wanted to test out my new build with some folding, what clients would ya'll recommend that are easy to use.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It was a very good day indeed and I like to see those upward spikes!
> 
> My production will be down for a few days while I configure the 4P rig to run WCG. I'd like to see what it will do.



Thanks! 

I'm liking the 50k+ daily...not enough to switch CPUs over from WCG, but enough to pick up another GTX460 once I get another C2D sold 
We'll get to see if a 650w PSU will handle 3 GTX460s and an i7


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So I have been away from folding for a while, and I wanted to test out my new build with some folding, what clients would ya'll recommend that are easy to use.


I would use Fahtracker V2, but that's me. It's easy to set up and handles Intel/Nvidia hardware very well. I know the V7 client is out, but I don't the the interface.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would use Fahtracker V2, but that's me. It's easy to set up and handles Intel/Nvidia hardware very well. I know the V7 client is out, but I don't the the interface.



I certainly don't like the V7 either...and it's more confusing to set up in HFM.  I'm still using it because I figure it will become required


EDIT:  I've lost internet access in the dorm, so PPD may be down if the GPUs run out of work


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess I'm weird..  I like the v7.  You can have a new mixed gpu/cpu setup folding in about 2 minutes....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess the flexing my folding muscle test worked..  17k for 12hrs,  and I still have one more i7 and a 9800gtx to add.  I could do 45k a day.  Not bad I suppose.  I'll continue to fold part time at night until I get my 2nd 480...  hint hint!  I will from time to time add my 480s into the mix...   what's that,  85k?  Wheeee!  Never imagined that kind of ppd when I first started doing this years ago...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Guess the flexing my folding muscle test worked..  17k for 12hrs,  and I still have one more i7 and a 9800gtx to add.  I could do 45k a day.  Not bad I suppose.  I'll continue to fold part time at night until I get my 2nd 480...  hint hint!  I will from time to time add my 480s into the mix...   what's that,  85k?  Wheeee!  Never imagined that kind of ppd when I first started doing this years ago...



That would be amazing! 

I'm pulling 20.3k PPD from a GTX470, so you should be doing quite well with two GTX480s


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Guess the flexing my folding muscle test worked..  17k for 12hrs,  and I still have one more i7 and a 9800gtx to add.  I could do 45k a day.  Not bad I suppose.  I'll continue to fold part time at night until I get my 2nd 480...  hint hint!  I will from time to time add my 480s into the mix...   what's that,  85k?  Wheeee!  Never imagined that kind of ppd when I first started doing this years ago...


C'mon Pete. You know it's getting cold up there and you need to crank up the "space heaters" 24/7.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> C'mon Pete. You know it's getting cold up there and you need to crank up the "space heaters" 24/7.



I can't wait until it gets cold enough down in Florida where I don't need 3 tons of cooling capacity 24/7 to maintain 80F temps during the day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I can't wait until it gets cold enough down in Florida where I don't need 3 tons of cooling capacity 24/7 to maintain 80F temps during the day.


Agreed. I can't wait until we can open some windows around here.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 28, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I can't wait until it gets cold enough down in Florida where I don't need 3 tons of cooling capacity 24/7 to maintain 80F temps during the day.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed. I can't wait until we can open some windows around here.



Well temps outside went down to 2c last night. Even my rigs are not enough to heat a room with a window open...

It is coming guys...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

Feanor said:


> *It is coming guys...*



Yes it is...


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah,  it's dropping to 5c at night now,  but still bounces back up to 25c in the day,  and several more c inside my apt!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  it's dropping to 5c at night now,  but still bounces back up to 25c in the day,  *and several more c inside my apt!*



Don't forget that the GTX480 also doubles as a grill!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't forget that the GTX480 also doubles as a grill!
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/uploads/monthly_04_2010/post-317332-12701923437372.jpg



So does even the GTX470.  Never have I seen so much heat come from a single GPU before


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah,  they are hot.  Still,  I get lots of heat shooting out the back of my box with 2 285s folding!  Don't think 1 480 will beat that.  Of course,  2 will!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  they are hot.  Still,  I get lots of heat shooting out the back of my box with 2 285s folding!  Don't think 1 480 will beat that.  Of course,  2 will!



I'd imagine that two GTX480s could easily be 500w by themselves.  Rather enormous 

Hopefully we get the 5757pt WUs back, then I'd imagine that two GTX480s could do a comfortable 45k PPD


----------



## johnspack (Sep 30, 2012)

Still hoping that my psu,  that can peak at 900w,  will handle them.  I'm going to oc the hell out of the first one,  but once I go sli it's stock clocks and voltage.  And maybe even slight under volt/clock....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2012)

Bogmali &/or Feanor, has something happened over the past couple days?  I noticed that neither of you have dumped a bigadv WU recently...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 2, 2012)

Heh,  I see my xeon did a 12k drop today...  if that's 24hrs worth of work,  wow.  Please still looking for 970s!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2012)

Thursday, for me will be a double dump day of at least 710K points.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thursday, for me will be a double dump day of at least 710K points.



Amazing! 

After our low days recently, we could definitely use that!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thursday, for me will be a double dump day of at least 710K points.



Nice avatar, Captain 4P.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 3, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice avatar, Captain 4P.



Fixed! Thanks, I hope it get's contagious. Chips are getting cheaper on ebay. I'm finding Opty 6174's for $310.00/ea now. C'mon, someone join the 4P club, it's very exclusive and membership has it's privileges(Read: 24/7 tech support from me).


----------



## bogmali (Oct 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Bogmali &/or Feanor, has something happened over the past couple days?  I noticed that neither of you have dumped a bigadv WU recently...



I had it upload today @ 6 A.M.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I had it upload today @ 6 A.M.


I saw it! You still running 2 -bigadv rigs?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I saw it! You still running 2 -bigadv rigs?



Yup, 1xSR-2 (2x X5680) and i7-970. The other SR-2 (2x 5570) is running WCG ATM. I have a i7-980 that is on WIN7 and I will convert that to Linux for -bigadv projects.

Someone has these babies coming their way (not saying who).



Spoiler


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Yup, 1xSR-2 (2x X5680) and i7-970. The other SR-2 (2x 5570) is running WCG ATM. I have a i7-980 that is on WIN7 and I will convert that to Linux for -bigadv projects.
> 
> Someone has these babies coming their way (not saying who).
> 
> ...



Oh, Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Bogmali &/or Feanor, has something happened over the past couple days?  I noticed that neither of you have dumped a bigadv WU recently...



Been out moose hunting, and my mom, who's taking care of my son, didn't like the idea of a sr-2 running under the bed... I had to shut it off...

Same thing everytime someone enters my appartment: Man your computerS are so loud! How can you live with that kind of sound...

Well, just try folding... In a couple of months, you will also think 40db is not loud at all


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Been out moose hunting, and my mom, who's taking care of my son, didn't like the idea of a sr-2 running under the bed... I had to shut it off...
> 
> Same thing everytime someone enters my appartment: Man your computerS are so loud! How can you live with that kind of sound...
> 
> Well, just try folding... In a couple of months, you will also think 40db is not loud at all



So, did you bag a moose? Where you anywhere near Frostbite Falls on the night of....?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2012)

Darn,  those are nice little cards!  I think I'm finally getting my 480 today...  never waited so long to get something.  Here little Canada Post truck...  here boy!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2012)

Well,  I may throw my 2 285s into my folding box now.  Didn't expect my 480 to just crush them in gaming performance.....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, Pick me! Pick me!


With a second 4p rig on the way, I think you'll have your hands full.  I can always through them in my X58 rig, on the other hand


Feanor said:


> Been out moose hunting, and my mom, who's taking care of my son, didn't like the idea of a sr-2 running under the bed... I had to shut it off...
> 
> Same thing everytime someone enters my appartment: Man your computerS are so loud! How can you live with that kind of sound...
> 
> Well, just try folding... In a couple of months, you will also think 40db is not loud at all



Aha, that makes sense.  I can don't even notice the noise any more, but everyone else is amazed by how loud things are


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2012)

Want loud fans?  Try a 480 at 100%!  I'll plant my 285s in my folding box in the morning,  I want to game on my new card tonight!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

Bah,  impatience as usual,  got both 285s + my xeon up,  going to see how that produces.  On another note,  I love my 480,  it kills my 285s,  lovely birthday present!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> So, did you bag a moose? Where you anywhere near Frostbite Falls on the night of....?
> 
> http://deneroff.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/bullwinkle-assassinated-thumb.jpg



Not anywhere near that place...

I'm hunting in the quebec city area. And to answer your question, i've seen a squirrel piss off enough birds to be kicked out of the feeding spot (honestly, it made me laugh for the rest of the day...), but not even close to a moose. Still no luck...

To ion, my mom went back to her place and my rigs are up and running again.

I shall do my duty with pride:  go hunt AND do 175k ppd!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

Haven't even tried my 480 yet for ppd,  but how does the 6 series do for ppd?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh,  and any time anyone has a 480 for sale,  please let me know.  I'll need one in one month.  Please,  I really need one more.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Haven't even tried my 480 yet for ppd,  but how does the 6 series do for ppd?



Not too good, apparently a GTX680 does ~18k PPD (and I can get 20.3k on my GTX470)


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Not too good, apparently a GTX680 does ~18k PPD



For now because Standford is still in the works for a code that fully maximizes that card's potential.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

Well,  my 2 285s just went online.  My xeon is still going.  I need a 2nd 480 for my main rig still,  so anyone at all?  I'll have funds to purchase at end of month.  One payment.  You can hold until receive full funds.  Can you tell how long I've wanted to do this?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Well,  my 2 285s just went online.  My xeon is still going.  I need a 2nd 480 for my main rig still,  so anyone at all?  I'll have funds to purchase at end of month.  One payment.  You can hold until receive full funds.  Can you tell how long I've wanted to do this?



You could post a WTB thread 

I don't have one available--and I'm looking to get more GPUs, not shed them


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Oh,  and any time anyone has a 480 for sale,  please let me know.  I'll need one in one month.  Please,  I really need one more.



What is your budget?

Have a few listed on my local CL like this one for example:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/sys/3313172286.html

Hell he is a lot closer to you than me


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2012)

bogmali said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> Have a few listed on my local CL like this one for example:
> 
> ...



They're available at NewEgg for close to that (new-199, refurb.- 181) 

 Computer Hardware, Video Cards & Video Devices, D...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

That's the problem,  I can't use CL or Newegg up here,  doesn't work.  Pain in butt being in Canada.  That's why it's taken so long for me to start rebuilding my folding farm.  I've lost cards,  but haven't replaced them yet,  so it's hard for me to throw more into the bucket when I don't know if I can replace them!
Edit:  and quite frankly,  either of those options make me cringe...  really?


----------



## Feänor (Oct 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> That's the problem,  I can't use CL or Newegg up here,  doesn't work.  Pain in butt being in Canada.  That's why it's taken so long for me to start rebuilding my folding farm.  I've lost cards,  but haven't replaced them yet,  so it's hard for me to throw more into the bucket when I don't know if I can replace them!
> Edit:  and quite frankly,  either of those options make me cringe...  really?



Check hardwarecanucks.com

You can findf some really good deal in the FS threads, and it is a canadian forum.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2012)

johnspack said:


> That's the problem,  I can't use CL or Newegg up here,  doesn't work.  Pain in butt being in Canada.  That's why it's taken so long for me to start rebuilding my folding farm.  I've lost cards,  but haven't replaced them yet,  so it's hard for me to throw more into the bucket when I don't know if I can replace them!
> Edit:  and quite frankly,  either of those options make me cringe...  really?


Pete, If i see a deal down here on a GTX480 in the lower 48, I'll get with you. I could ship to you like we have done in the past.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep,  sounds like a plan.  I have a month before I have funds again,  so lots of time.  I think I like the EVGA vanilla ones... doing 850/1700 at 1.05v,  don't break 71c during benching.  Has a vid of 1.025v,  I finally got me a cherry chip!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2012)

I have 350K coming on the 6PM EST update, but we needz some more points today. Anyone got anything big dumping?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 5, 2012)

Heheh,  just a poor little smp8 dump for a 24hr job..  don't think that's going to help much though....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 350K coming on the 6PM EST update, but we needz some more points today. Anyone got anything big dumping?



No, just the three GPUs going.  I probably have 17k or 23k points still to come, but that's it.
I need more GPUs


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Good lord,  I forgot how much heat a folding rig can make...  it's at least 10-20c hotter in my apt right now.  At least I don't have to bother turning on my heaters!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah,  they're making too much heat right now,  have to shut down the 285s until tonight.  Temps are dropping outside quickly though.  Once I get my 2nd 480,  by then temps should be really good,  and I can run 24/7.  Here winter,  here boy!
Edit:  sheesh,  I'm already at 14th!  Guess I have to help now,  didn't realize you guys were that short....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  they're making too much heat right now,  have to shut down the 285s until tonight.  Temps are dropping outside quickly though.  Once I get my 2nd 480,  by then temps should be really good,  and I can run 24/7.  Here winter,  here boy!
> Edit:  sheesh,  I'm already at 14th!  Guess I have to help now,  didn't realize you guys were that short....



Just think what it's like having three Fermi cards and three overclocked quad core CPUs in a dorm room


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Heheh,  ouch,  yep that must be major heat output!  I'm lucky that outside temps are dropping fast,  so I'll be able to go 24/7 soon.  Great white north and all....!
Edit:  hehe,  already cooled down enough that I fired them back up...  gotta love fall!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2012)

I know I said I was not gonna run GPU's, but you know how that goes. Cranking up some crunching rigs and I'll have empty slots. Already have a GTX460 folding and should have a GTX275 up later today. Every little bit helps!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know I said I was not gonna run GPU's, but you know how that goes. Cranking up some crunching rigs and I'll have empty slots. Already have a GTX460 folding and should have a GTX275 up later today. Every little bit helps!



Awesome!  I love my GPUs, the consistent points very nice.  Heat output is amazing though 

If you decide to sell that GTX460...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  I love my GPUs, the consistent points very nice.  Heat output is amazing though
> 
> If you decide to sell that GTX460...



LOL, I'm kinda regretting selling off the other 4 GTX-460's. I have a GTX260(216SP) that does not play nice with any other card whatsoever and a 8800GTS that I may throw in the mix as well.

BTW, Pick up a P6901 on the 4P rig and will be dumping a total of 535K today(355K + 180K). Last dump might not show until midnight.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah,  I was going to test fold my 480,  but it and the 260 won't play nice,  won't even start folding.  Didn't realize that was going to be an issue!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I'm kinda regretting selling off the other 4 GTX-460's. I have a GTX260(216SP) that does not play nice with any other card whatsoever and a 8800GTS that I may throw in the mix as well.
> 
> BTW, Pick up a P6901 on the 4P rig and will be dumping a total of 635K today(355K + 180K). Last dump might not show until midnight.





johnspack said:


> Yeah,  I was going to test fold my 480,  but it and the 260 won't play nice,  won't even start folding.  Didn't realize that was going to be an issue!



Haaa, the joy of trying to fold using GPU2 and GPU3 client at the same time...

Remember, "Impossible is nothing".


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Ah,  that's why,  didn't think about the different clients.  Guess I could fold the 480 by itself then?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Ah,  that's why,  didn't think about the different clients.  Guess I could fold the 480 by itself then?


Yeah Pete, The G200 cards and Fermi don't play well together. Best to isolate them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, I'm kinda regretting selling off the other 4 GTX-460's. I have a GTX260(216SP) that does not play nice with any other card whatsoever and a 8800GTS that I may throw in the mix as well.
> 
> BTW, Pick up a P6901 on the 4P rig and will be dumping a total of 535K today(355K + 180K). Last dump might not show until midnight.



Well, at least the one I bought is folding.  And it convinced me to get serious about FAH, so that's always a good thing 

If you end up not having a system to run those cards in, I'd be interested, I could run them in my i7-920


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Darn,  so far have tried both v7 client and fahtracker v2,  and neither card will fold.  Bummer!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey Texbill, look what showed up on _my_ front porch.







I owe many thanks to Bogmali who helped with the purchase of these and shipping them to me.  
They're Folding right now with a couple of 8018's and getting 39,000 PPD!  I did not expect a 10,000 PPD jump from my pair of 460's.  They do run hot, however, with the warmest running at 90C.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 7, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They do run hot, however, with the warmest running at 90C.



Must resist watercooling craving...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They do run hot, however, with the warmest running at 90C.


Are they running in a case or naked? Consider using some 120mm spot fans? Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey Texbill, look what showed up on _my_ front porch.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121006/IMG_3053.jpg
> 
> ...



That's amazing! 

I think you may have been getting slightly low PPD on the GTX460s, on the P8018s I get ~32.5k PPD between the two.

But 39k is great, I'm getting barely over 20k on an OCed GTX470


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2012)

Well,  odd.  Even with fahtracker2,  I can't get the 480 to fold,  at least not right,  only goes to like 30% usage,  and even then I'm not sure it's doing anything.  It just does not like that 260 being there!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are they running in a case or naked? Consider using some 120mm spot fans? Congrats on the upgrade!


Thanks.  They're in a CM ATCS 840, a monstrous all aluminum case with 3 23 CM fans, 2 of which blow out and 1 in.  I'm actually wondering if it's the air coming into the case that's hindering the card from cooling its self.  These cards have what GB calls "parallel-inclined" fans that force most of the air toward the rear of the case.  Those two 23 CM fans pull a lot of air through the expansion slots, so I am thinking that the air coming in "stuffs"(I'm watching football) the air trying to flow out the back of the card.



[Ion] said:


> That's amazing!
> 
> I think you may have been getting slightly low PPD on the GTX460s, on the P8018s I get ~32.5k PPD between the two.


I'm a scaredy-cat.  I won't raise the voltage on a card to OC it.  Therefore, I had the 460's running at, at the most, 780 MHz.  Most recent Folding has been done at stock (715) or 750.  And, I haven't even tried to OC the 560's yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't over-volt my GTX460s, but they both do 848mhz core on stock voltage


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 8, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey Texbill, look what showed up on _my_ front porch.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121006/IMG_3053.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice upgrade!  Are you running the fans on those gpu's with stock settings?



johnspack said:


> Well,  odd.  Even with fahtracker2,  I can't get the 480 to fold,  at least not right,  only goes to like 30% usage,  and even then I'm not sure it's doing anything.  It just does not like that 260 being there!



Which Nvidia drivers are you using?  I never went above 270.xx when folding gpu's.  I will post a pic of my favorite Nvidia driver.  It also works with my GTX 570.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2012)

For those of you that are looking for GTX460's, see link.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173349


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

bogmali said:


> For those of you that are looking for GTX460's, see link.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173349



Thanks!  But I've found that GTX460s can usually be had for $80 shipped..and a GTX470 for just over $100


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't seem to get my EVGA GTX 680 Classified to fold. . . any ideas ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I don't over-volt my GTX460s, but they both do 848mhz core on stock voltage



Are those the V2 460's?  What does GPU-Z say for the GPU?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are those the V2 460's?  What does GPU-Z say for the GPU?



Just standard GTX460s.  Both PNY 1GB models:


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I can't seem to get my EVGA GTX 680 Classified to fold. . . any ideas ?



http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=22458


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

I went ahead and threw my 8500GT on FAH since it's just sitting in my AMD X2 rig.  It's doing a whopping ~750 PPD ATM


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

bogmali said:


> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=22458



Great . . . F@H needs to release their code to the community so we can have clients that run with current hardware in a reasonable time frame, this bull shit pisses me off.:shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey, El Fiendo dropped some WU's today!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, Windows Updates rebooted the X2, so I lost about 4 hours of folding on the 8500GT.  That and it seems to have restarted it--even though it was a clean shutdown.  I'm lost 

I did wake up to having passed two million, however


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, Windows Updates rebooted the X2, so I lost about 4 hours of folding on the 8500GT.  That and it seems to have restarted it--even though it was a clean shutdown.  I'm lost
> 
> I did wake up to having passed two million, however
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/2mil.png


Congrat's Kai! Here's to many more millions.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, El Fiendo dropped some WU's today!


What, another Elvis sighting? Wasn't he building an SR-2?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's Kai! Here's to many more millions.
> 
> 
> What, another Elvis sighting? Wasn't he building an SR-2?



Thanks Jamie! 

With my GPUs I should be pulling about 1.5mil a month


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Jamie!
> 
> With my GPUs I should be pulling about 1.5mil a month



I think it might be time to resurrect the Folding Pie & Milestones thread along with some scantily clad womenfolk!

****Test****



**** Test****


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think it might be time to resurrect the Folding Pie & Milestones thread along with some scantily clad womenfolk!



Please do


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

Got lucky and picked up another P6901 WU this morning. Should dump a total of 552K by the 6pm update today. Have not seen a P8202 for weeks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got lucky and picked up another P6901 WU this morning. Should dump a total of 552K by the 6pm update today. Have not seen a P8202 for weeks.



These 550k days are nice 

The P8202 is the one that gives you ~800k PPD, right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> These 550k days are nice
> 
> The P8202 is the one that gives you ~800k PPD, right?



Yep, HFM says 770K+ PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, HFM says 770K+ PPD.



That's killer


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

Currently bidding on some Opteron 6176's. If all goes well, I should have another 4p rig running by end of the month. Worst case scenario, by mid November.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What, another Elvis sighting? Wasn't he building an SR-2?



Nope.  4P


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nope.  4P


Seriously? Say it is so!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Currently bidding on some Opteron 6176's. If all goes well, I should have another 4p rig running by end of the month. Worst case scenario, by mid November.



Clearly you're back with a vengeance! 

Will the other parts the the same as the first 4P rig?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Clearly you're back with a vengeance!
> 
> Will the other parts the the same as the first 4P rig?



Yep, same Mobo, Ram, and Coolers. Mobo is special order now, but i think they drop ship from manufacturer anyway. Shhhh...don't tell Norton my plans.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, same Mobo, Ram, and Coolers. Mobo is special order now, but i think they drop ship from manufacturer anyway. Shhhh...don't tell Norton my plans.



plans????? 

Ya caught me lurking!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> plans?????
> 
> Ya caught me lurking!



Aw Crap! Damn internet 

Note to self: Use PM's more often....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, I've just installed the new ACF64Pro on the AMD X2 (Thank you again Buck!) and it's working great.  Temperatures are practically identical to the Gaia (even though the Gaia was push/pull).  I think it probably helps that there's a tad less thermal paste.

I've been getting a ton of the 2387pt WUs today, and I must say I'm happy enough with them.  PPD is a bit lower than before (~15k per GTX460 vs 16.3k, 16.9k vs 20.3k on the GTX470), but they run a lot cooler than before.

Something is definitely up with Windows or FAH on the AMD X2, when I shut down the computer to install the new HSF it lost all progress on the GPU WU again


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2012)

Had to shutdown my other SR-2 because apparently the fans that came with the Hyper 212 EVO are shyte! My X5570's were running @ 90 plus degrees with the only heatsink providing the cooling, fans just died!. I just went ahead and bought 2 better fans that waste my time with CM support. Fans should be here by Saturday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2012)

I missed uploading another 180K today by 1/2 hr. Oh well, Wed should be a good day as well and I should throw at least 550K up on the boards. I'll be away in Nashville for a few days thru Friday, but the rigs will keep the home fires burning, literally!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 10, 2012)

Be interesting if I get a 2nd 480 end of the month.  Should be able to fold at least one then!  Although with my psu,  that's prob the limit....
Edit:  thanks for the xeon Hertz,  look what it did for my ppd today!  I may crack 40k with just 2 285s and an i7 xeon 1st gen quad....
Edit2:  yes!!!  got my Crazy back!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm double posting,  I don't give a dam!  I did 40K!  I want more cards....   I like it!   And yes,  I need 970s too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I missed uploading another 180K today by 1/2 hr. Oh well, Wed should be a good day as well and I should throw at least 550K up on the boards. I'll be away in Nashville for a few days thru Friday, but the rigs will keep the home fires burning, literally!


It happens 
I missed the last update with a 353pt WU from my 8500GT by ~20 minutes
Such a tragedy 


johnspack said:


> I'm double posting,  I don't give a dam!  I did 40K!  I want more cards....   I like it!   And yes,  I need 970s too.



Congratulations!  Now let's see you do 50k!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, some bad news for the Team.  The WCG GPU application iis out, so I'm switched my GPUs over to that.  I still have the 8500GT folding, but that's it for now.  Don't worry, I'll be back at some point


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't know why our points were low yesterday but today should much better. I'll have a double dump of 700k. Keep up the great work boyz!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't know why our points were low yesterday but today should much better. I'll have a double dump of 700k. Keep up the great work boyz!!!



I figured that you would have your 700k today 

Did you win the auction on the other AMD CPUs?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I figured that you would have your 700k today
> 
> Did you win the auction on the other AMD CPUs?


seller came back with a high counteroffer and would not go lower. I'll find a deal in the 2 weeks.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh well,  it looks like my quest for a 2nd 480 continues...  I'm a bit crazed about it right now,  might sell off some computer stuff and pay the 270can for a new one.  One of these days I'm actually going to eat again!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, 4P rig #2 has begun. Picked up a couple of Opty 6176's for $280.00/ea today. Should have the other 2 in the next week. I'm setting the total budget for this rig @ $2K and this rig should clock @ 2.6-2.7Ghz and produce 425K+/- PPD. Gonna be a good winter this year!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, 4P rig #2 has begun. Picked up a couple of Opty 6176's for $280.00/ea today. Should have the other 2 in the next week. I'm setting the total budget for this rig @ $2K. Gonna be a good winter this year!!!



Very Nice Cap!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, 4P rig #2 has begun. Picked up a couple of Opty 6176's for $280.00/ea today. Should have the other 2 in the next week. I'm setting the total budget for this rig @ $2K and this rig should clock @ 2.6-2.7Ghz and produce 425K+/- PPD. Gonna be a good winter this year!!!



Amazing! 

So I see you're going for electric heat then 

So Captain 4P will be doing ~850k+ PPD then.  Absolutely amazing.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Amazing!
> 
> So I see you're going for electric heat then
> 
> So Captain 4P will be doing ~850k+ PPD then.  Absolutely amazing.


Picked up 2 more 6176SE's. Got all 4 CPU's for $300.00/ea. Gotta order the mobo/ram and have to build the coolers all over again. Hopefully it will go faster this time. Should be up and running in 1.5 weeks.



EDIT:Ram/Coolers are ordered


----------



## johnspack (Oct 14, 2012)

Well,  I'll have to sacrifice my 2nd folder,  which wasn't folding anyways,  and a 285,  but I'll get back a 260.  I'm praying the 480s go back on sale up here,  as I can get a 570 for the same price now,  but if not I'm still getting one.   I know,  not sane,  but I'm too impatient to wait,  and I'd rather go 680s after this.  I should be able to do 1 285 and 2 260s then for folding,  and get the graphics power I want on my main system.  Seems a fair trade...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2012)

Well after a while of downtime I have returned to F@H.  Had lots of issues with my only rig that I used to fold with and now it's sorted out.  Up and running with a GTX295 at least for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well after a while of downtime I have returned to F@H.  Had lots of issues with my only rig that I used to fold with and now it's sorted out.  Up and running with a GTX295 at least for now.



Sweet, that's definitely good enough for top-20!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

Points have been down lately due to the WCG GPU WU's starting up again(yes, I'm talking to you Ion!). With that said, I'll have a double dump of 768K today to help compensate for the slackers. 4P Rig #2 should be online in a week and then things will get interesting.

I don't want to be too premature, but I could prob host another 4P later this winter. I just have to see the electric usage for long term sustainability with the two of them. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit this would be my 1st 3-way if i go through with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Points have been down lately due to the WCG GPU WU's starting up again(yes, I'm talking to you Ion!). With that said, I'll have a double dump of 768K today to help compensate for the slackers. 4P Rig #2 should be online in a week and then things will get interesting.
> 
> I don't want to be too premature, but I could prob host another 4P later this winter. I just have to see the electric usage for long term sustainability with the two of them. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit this would be my 1st 3-way if i go through with it.



 
Reports are that the WCG GPU WUs could be running out within six months with the completion of the HCC project, so I'd be back full-strength then with 4 Fermi cards (maybe more).  And it's not like my contribution was _huge_, it was only ~5% of the team output.  You guys can live 

That's awesome that you'll have #2 going so soon.
I remember what you were telling Norton ("The last build of the year always happens in December"), so I was surprised to see 4P #2 get accelerated from "maybe this winter" to "October".  That's more like it 

And if you'd like to send me some of your G92 GPUs, I have free electricity and can host three of them on my i920 setup


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I don't want to be too premature, but I could prob host another 4P later this winter. I just have to see the electric usage for long term sustainability with the two of them. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit this would be my 1st 3-way if i go through with it.



3x4 doesn't make sense.  4x4 does.  That is, 4x4P.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2012)

I see you creeping msgclb! Where you been brother?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got wi-fi on campus, so I can run F@H off the PS3 24/7(ish)
How do I make an account and join the TPU team though? Because it's just running atm, I haven't logged in or registered


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 16, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Just got wi-fi on campus, so I can run F@H off the PS3 24/7(ish)
> How do I make an account and join the TPU team though? Because it's just running atm, I haven't logged in or registered



Team is 50711


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 17, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Team is 50711



and I'll be able to join using the PS3 F@H application?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> and I'll be able to join using the PS3 F@H application?



Correct.  I'm not too sure how the PS3 FAH application works (I don't have a PS3), but it should be pretty self-explanatory


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> and I'll be able to join using the PS3 F@H application?



Solaris17 is familiar with the PS3 app. I will get him to comment.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Solaris17 is familiar with the PS3 app. I will get him to comment.


Nawhh it's cool, I got it to work now. Joined the team (hopefully), I'll check the website tomorrow. Changed my name on it to El_Mayo. Do the projects I've run in the past count towards the TPU total, or only the ones completed after I joined


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Pete,  here's what you need: http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/sys/3341559381.html

El_mayo, your points stay with whatever team/username you used when the WU was submitted.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah,  would like that,  but still need a loop.  480s should be water cooled...  Just waiting for tomorrow now to see if my card goes back on sale so I'll have a bit of food money left over!  Thankfully it'll be at least a year before I can afford 680s used or new,  so no more big purchases needed for awhile.  Unless I can find a 970 for a good price.....


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't seem to get the PS3 to run this 24/7
It's always off when I wake up in the morning. I've disabled automatic shutdown in the F@H settings too...

edit: yeah I can see myself in the team stats now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2012)

Meh, I had to stop folding for now.  The tubing in the loop of my card was about to burst.  Gets super soft and smells like it's burning.  Sprung a small leak already.  Going to order some better tubing soon.  Dammit, just when I got back up and running too


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, I had to stop folding for now.  The tubing in the loop of my card was about to burst.  Gets super soft and smells like it's burning.  Sprung a small leak already.  Going to order some better tubing soon.  Dammit, just when I got back up and running too



Wait...what happened?  The tubing for the liquid cooling was melting??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wait...what happened?  The tubing for the liquid cooling was melting??



Not melting but it got super soft and smelled like it was burning LOL.  One connection sprung a leak and all.  So I tightened it back up and just stopped F@H for now.  I'll order some new tubing soon, don't feel comfortable being gone all day with that how it was.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not melting but it got super soft and smelled like it was burning LOL.  One connection sprung a leak and all.  So I tightened it back up and just stopped F@H for now.  I'll order some new tubing soon, don't feel comfortable being gone all day with that how it was.



Wow, that really surprises me 
I'm really astonished that it could be getting hot enough to do that.  Hopefully the new tubing will help


----------



## johnspack (Oct 19, 2012)

Folding box was down for almost half a day.  It uses so much of my 15amp service,  that I tried to fire up my griddle to make supper,  tripped my breaker and took er all down!  Reset the boot order on my folding box so I thought the windows install was borked.  Think my current cards are a bit much,  time to sell and save up for more efficient cards.  I'll keep folding until I find a buyer for my 285s,  then I have to move to 460s/560s ect for the folding box.  Wish I had more power,  but I don't.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that really surprises me
> I'm really astonished that it could be getting hot enough to do that.  Hopefully the new tubing will help



During the day with the a/c off core 1 was max of 89ºc, and core 2 87ºc.  far as I know that's tolerable or borderline for a GTX295?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> During the day with the a/c off core 1 was max of 89ºc, and core 2 87ºc.  far as I know that's tolerable or borderline for a GTX295?





When running FAH, my GTX470 would get that hot, but I've never seen anything else do that.  Particularly since you have it WCed, I'd be suspicious that perhaps there's something else wrong--block not seated right or something.  The GTX260 that I used to have would do maybe 75C--on a stock cooler.  Definitely investigate that.

I'd try to keep the GPU at no more than 85c--preferably a bit lower.  What are the ambients?  And what size radiator do you have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> When running FAH, my GTX470 would get that hot, but I've never seen anything else do that.  Particularly since you have it WCed, I'd be suspicious that perhaps there's something else wrong--block not seated right or something.  The GTX260 that I used to have would do maybe 75C--on a stock cooler.  Definitely investigate that.
> 
> I'd try to keep the GPU at no more than 85c--preferably a bit lower.  What are the ambients?  And what size radiator do you have?



It's a single 140mm radiator with a crap pump and crap fan.  It's a Hydro copper edition or what not so I got it with the block on already and no stock cooler.  So it has to be water for it to run unfortunately.  Ambients do get high while I'm not home probably around close to 80ºf.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's a single 140mm radiator with a crap pump and crap fan.  It's a Hydro copper edition or what not so I got it with the block on already and no stock cooler.  So it has to be water for it to run unfortunately.  Ambients do get high while I'm not home probably around close to 80ºf.



80F is high, yes, but that probably only accounts for an extra ~5C on the GPU.  Do you need a better fan or something?  I can send you a 120mm or something 

What if you disassemble it and check and make sure that the thermal paste is properly spread and such?  I really don't see how it can possibly be that hot...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a 120.2 radiator here.  Then I got some good 120mm fans.  I'm going to put that in and check the block.  We'll see how that does.  I still want to put new tubing though.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 19, 2012)

My sr-2 rig is finally up and running, after MUCH hassle trying to get bigadv and 3 gpu folding together. 

Turns out it is impossible, to my knowledge, to get anymore than 1 gpu on my motherboard. Any combination of slot (and/or jumper) did no good. 

Gave up and stood by my 22 min tpf on a 8101.

Tought i could use all the gpus i have, but the sr-2 said f**k you...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 19, 2012)

Just out of curiosity,  what is the average amp service most of you have to your homes?  I'm assuming 200amp is av?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

We are starting to flatline, but I know Feanor has the SR-2 up and running(170K PPD) and I will have 4P #2 online next week(400K PPD). We should start to see another nice upward trend in points. Once our GPU's come back from the WCG GPU work, it will all fall in place. Keep on folding brothers!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Flatlining we may be, but it's still at approximately twice the PPD we were doing.  And your new 4P and Feanor's SR-2 will help immensely.

And when the WCG GPU WUs do run out, I have ~70k PPD in GPUs to throw at FAH


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

Take the WCG pie from me once and I'll bring F150's Opty over here for a week or two 

Deal?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Take the WCG pie from me once and I'll bring F150's Opty over here for a week or two
> 
> Deal?


Oh, you know my weak spot. It's a deal. Would you prefer to know when I'm sneakin' up on you or just take it "Ninja style"?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[Ion] said:


> And when the WCG GPU WUs do run out, I have ~70k PPD in GPUs to throw at FAH


Kai, I am looking forward to some good numbers from you when you return.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, you know my weak spot. It's a deal. Would you prefer to know when I'm sneakin' up on you or just take it "Ninja style"?http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/themarbleintheoatmeal/smilies/party0044.gif



 Either way works for me 

I'll give you a tip though- It's easier to attack me on any day except- Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.... that's when I get over to the remote rigs and report their work in 

Edit- you guys will need to walk me through the setup a bit when I switch over... F150 said the rig is setup for F@H but I'm a total folding noob


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Edit- you guys will need to walk me through the setup a bit when I switch over... F150 said the rig is setup for F@H but I'm a total folding noob



Running linux?


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Running linux?



Yes- It should be all set to go.... just need to start and login AFAIK. I've never run F@H so I'll likely have some questions.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, you know my weak spot. It's a deal. Would you prefer to know when I'm sneakin' up on you or just take it "Ninja style"?http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/themarbleintheoatmeal/smilies/party0044.gif
> 
> 
> Kai, I am looking forward to some good numbers from you when you return.



Given the 5757pt WUs, I can probably do half a million a week.  At least if I'm still at university enjoying the electricity here


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yes- It should be all set to go.... just need to start and login AFAIK. I've never run F@H so I'll likely have some questions.


In terminal, should be:
cd fah
./fah6

I'm assuming F150 has a standard install of F@H on there.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2012)

Only running 3 rigs ATM, work office is under renovation so 2 rigs are down. Converted my 2nd SR-2 back to folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Only running 3 rigs ATM, work office is under renovation so 2 rigs are down. Converted my 2nd SR-2 back to folding.



Ahh, that would explain why your points have been down recently.  I take it that it's your GPU rig that's down now?

So now you have two of the SR-2s doing FAH-bigadv?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So now you have two of the SR-2s doing FAH-bigadv?



2 SR-2s doing bigadv and the server is crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2012)

bogmali said:


> 2 SR-2s doing bigadv and the server is crunching.


I like me some SR-2's. On a P8101, what kind of TPF are you getting?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Welp, the team just lost 750 PPD

I sold my AMD X2 setup, and, with it, the 8500GT.

I did make a 400% profit on it, however, so that will fund some more GPUs later on


----------



## Feänor (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like me some SR-2's. On a P8101, what kind of TPF are you getting?



Around 22 min 30 sec tpf


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like me some SR-2's. On a P8101, what kind of TPF are you getting?



21ish


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Just out of curiosity,  what is the average amp service most of you have to your homes?  I'm assuming 200amp is av?



I have a 200 AMP service but EVERYTHING in my house is electric.  If a house is built with a gas water heater, heat and dryer, they can drop the service down to 100 AMP's. IIRC


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

Heh,  well you should try running a whole apt on 15amps,  what a pain.  Also realized to my dismay that I have too many bills,  have to put off my 2nd 480 for another month...arrg!  Crossing my fingers they don't sell off the last of them before that.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Welp, the team just lost 750 PPD
> 
> I sold my AMD X2 setup, and, with it, the 8500GT.
> 
> I did make a 400% profit on it, however, so that will fund some more GPUs later on



don't fret about the 750 PPD... I've got my rig back up and running 24/7 just about. This time last year I was doing about 5-6k PPD... now I'm getting 11.5k on some days... averaging 8k so far... so we've made up the 750 



johnspack said:


> Heh,  well you should try running a whole apt on 15amps,  what a pain.  Also realized to my dismay that I have too many bills,  have to put off my 2nd 480 for another month...arrg!  Crossing my fingers they don't sell off the last of them before that.



15amps! wow... even my mobile home has 20amp lines... is that at 110-120v or 220-240v?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

Heheh,  115v,  I'm in Canada.  I do have a second breaker with 2 outlets,  but I share that with the next apt.  I run a 32" crt tv, amplifier and electronics all over the place pretty much 24/7,  so it's always at the limit.  The building I live in can be classified as a slum tenancy easily,  but it's in Canada,  so it's all right! (humour,  well,  not humour really)


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 21, 2012)

i was really hoping you were going to say 220v... deep down I knew it was 115... i saw canada in your location to the side... even my friend's camper had a 15A breaker when i was living in it. flipped every time we ran the microwave and air conditioner at the same time lol

what's the amp rating on the main breaker and how many smaller switches under that? my mobile home has a main 200amp and a few 20s with more 15s... and one 30a, but the 30 is only for the dryer.

anyways... what i'm getting at is the breakers are fairly cheap to upgrade, but you'd want to check the main breaker capacity first

edit: actually nvm... you'd have to upgrade the wiring too to a thicker gauge. though it wouldn't be too hard to run one line for your computers.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in a apt building,  so I only have an individual breaker.  There is a main breaker panel for each floor,  but even that's messed up because this used to be a hotel like 50yrs ago.  So I have one 15a breaker for almost all my apt,  except for 2 outlets in my kitchen which are tied to the breaker for the apt next door.  Arg,  what a mess!  Very old buildings in this town,  many are heritage.  I can't even image the amount of lead I get from my water pipes.....


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 21, 2012)

i'd be installing a water purifier then lol. i'm guessing the 2 outlets are on a stronger line... or its just a total of 4 (2 per apartment) on one 15a line... since back in the day the kitchen used more power... things like coffee pots and such. 50yrs ago the only other things using power would be a fan, a radio, lamps... and a tv if you had a lot of money lol

we have a few homes around town that are rented out that are well over 75yrs old... they are a bitch to keep cool/warm lol. actually... most of down town is pretty old. hell back in the day our town was even an Indian village way back in the day. (of course not with the same buildings). I think the courthouse was built in 1920. A somewhat brief history if you're curious. http://www.cityofwinder.com/index.aspx?page=41

anyways... sorry for getting off topic. can't wait to upgrade my GPUs... or get more of them... for some more folding action!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone in Canada looking for 2 EVGA GTX285s?  Gotta sell these quick.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

Darn,  looks like I have to pull down my folding rig to sell my cards.  Once again,  I did well, and it's time to move to the next level.  As always,  I'll be back.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep,  I'll do a fast sale to Canadians for 2 GTX285s for 250can or negotiate.  Killer gaming cards.  Help me get rid of them!


----------



## Phusius (Oct 22, 2012)

Sad day for Folding@Home.

http://www.gamesradar.com/playstation-3-update-nixes-foldinghome-adds-vita-trophies/


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 23, 2012)

I got F@H to work 24/7 now
Had to change the auto shutdown setting in the PS3 power save menu


----------



## Phusius (Oct 23, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I got F@H to work 24/7 now
> Had to change the auto shutdown setting in the PS3 power save menu



Don't update your PS3 to 4.3 update, it erases the ability to use folding @ home permanently.  See link in above post.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 23, 2012)

Im going  to have to stop folding for a while , hopefully not long as im soon tobe homeless, lookin for somewhere so shouldnt be off long, more the tortoise then the hair anyway


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2012)

Well,  I'll probably still have to sell my 285s,  but I'm working it so I'll have 2 260s still to fold.  Plus I'll end up with 2 480s,  which I could test fold,  but probably only one card because of my psu.  And I'll have helped out 1 or 2 friends locally who are low income and could only dream of cards like these.  The gift keeps giving!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2012)

FYI,  if you are running virtual machines on your folding box,  esp Vmware,  and you are using the v7 client,  make sure to use the newest v7 client.  I kept getting gpu client fails until I updated my v7 client.  I'm not making this up!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 26, 2012)

*What I've been working on*

When I got the GTX 560 Ti's, I thought that moving the GTX 460's that I had to another SLI motherboard that I had would be no problem.  Ha!  Even the 620 watt PSU needed adapters for the PCIE power connections that I needed.  Thus, the story of my little journey.

Can anyone guess what these are from?: (screws are there for scale)





They came from this:


Spoiler










That fits on here:


Spoiler










So that the 460's fit like so: (yes, fan to cooler is that close)


Spoiler










That results in this:





Even the birds are impressed:


Spoiler


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm,  I was wrong about the v7 client.  If you use a vmware workstation virtual machine with 3d enabled,   you risk crashing your gpu clients.  Dum ars stuff......  I need to run a vm on my folding box,  looks like I have to build a 2nd one now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> When I got the GTX 560 Ti's, I thought that moving the GTX 460's that I had to another SLI motherboard that I had would be no problem.  Ha!  Even the 620 watt PSU needed adapters for the PCIE power connections that I needed.  Thus, the story of my little journey.
> 
> Can anyone guess what these are from?: (screws are there for scale)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/IMG_3067.jpg
> ...



Well, that looks like a lot of work, but still, some great PPD you're pulling!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone here have any idea why running a vmware workstation 8.04 vm on a folding box would cause the gpu clients to fail?  Just the gpu clients too,  not the cpu one.  If I don't run a vm,   there is no issue,  why would this be?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Does anyone here have any idea why running a vmware workstation 8.04 vm on a folding box would cause the gpu clients to fail?  Just the gpu clients too,  not the cpu one.  If I don't run a vm,   there is no issue,  why would this be?


I don't think you can fold a GPU WU in a VM, but you can under Linux with the "Wine Wrapper".

From 2009:_"No its that majority if not all VMs are only grabbing up 128M of your video so in no way shape or form would it be able to have the needed capability of GPURam amount. Not to mention if it can only grab 128M of Vram then I'm sure the bandwidth is utter crap."_

What about running the cards in Windows and the CPU in a VM? That's what we used to do 3+ years ago for better SMP points. Good Luck Pete!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2012)

Actually,  I was running a vm for other uses,  but it causes my gpu clients on the host to fail.  If I don't fire up the vm,  the clients fold 24/7 without issue.  I have considered running the cpu in a linux vm,  but not sure that's a good idea now!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2012)

on the 23rd sony released PS3 update 4.30 im officially pissed. they removed F@H

here are the changes


Removed F@H
gave you the ability to see your vita trophies.




ARE YOU SERIOUS?!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2012)

Just saw this as a news post http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174612. AMD Opteron Interlagos SuperComputer that is essentially 4672x more powerful than one of my 4P rigs. If it scales correctly, it would produce 1,800,000,000 PPD(Checks available credit)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just saw this as a news post http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174612. AMD Opteron Interlagos SuperComputer that is essentially 4672x more powerful than one of my 4P rigs. If it scales correctly, it would produce 1,800,000,000 PPD(Checks available credit)



Wow..nearly 2 billion PPD.

But how much does it cost?  And think of the electricity usage


----------



## johnspack (Oct 31, 2012)

Please people keep an eye out for 480s!  I'm still holding on to my 285s and folding them,  but I need to pass one along to a friend soon.  Better do it before I burn the darn thing out!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 31, 2012)

Darn,  just as a large smp drop is coming...  I have to shut down everything.  They are replacing the electrical box for the building.  And no,  I don't get upgraded above my current 15a...   darnit....
Edit:  only a few hours to do,  starts around 7am and goes to 8am or so,  but not sure,  so I have to shut everything down....


----------



## Feänor (Oct 31, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just saw this as a news post http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174612. AMD Opteron Interlagos SuperComputer that is essentially 4672x more powerful than one of my 4P rigs. If it scales correctly, it would produce 1,800,000,000 PPD(Checks available credit)



Almost all of it's power comes from the 18 000 tesla cards. So it should not scale linearly when compared to your 4p, as they won't get that much bonus. 

Give me the same room and power, and i'll still fill it with many of this: http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Almost all of it's power comes from the 18 000 tesla cards. So it should not scale linearly when compared to your 4p, as they won't get that much bonus.
> 
> Give me the same room and power, and i'll still fill it with many of this: http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm



Nothing like Intel 8P lovin'. 

BTW, I lost power yesterday on both 4P rigs and they idled for 7 hrs. Today's point will be about 620K. Good news is that I picked up a P8102. Tomorrow's points should be approx 1.1million..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nothing like Intel 8P lovin'.
> 
> BTW, I lost power yesterday on both 4P rigs and they idled for 7 hrs. Today's point will be about 620K. Good news is that I picked up a P8102. Tomorrow's points should be approx 1.1million. with a possible 1 Million repeat on Friday.





Are you going to bring one of them over to WCG for the contest, or are you leaving them both on FAH?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Are you going to bring one of them over to WCG for the contest, or are you leaving them both on FAH?



I tried during lunch to switch over the 6176 rig, but there were no HCC WU's available. I decided to move it back to F@H. I will try again after this F@H WU finishes. Hopefully there will be some HCC work avail tonight.

*Edit: Picked up another P8102, so today's dump will be 1.2 Million*


----------



## Feänor (Nov 1, 2012)

Bought myself two GTX 460 2Win today.

Got one at 1025 eek mV stock, another at 962 mV and two at 975. Ocing is quite limited due to heat, even though two 140 mm fan are blowing on them and they are spaced in position 1 and 3 on a quad-sli motherboard. Testing now at 800 core.

I thought about filling the two empty slot, but seeing how it goes in optimal cooling configuration, that is not going to happen...:shadedshu

Seems like i'll be selling a few gpu's in the coming time...

Anyone interested in a gtx 275 co-op (around 14-15k ppd), two MSI gtx 460 cyclone 768mb (up to 12k on some wu, down to 9k ppd on others) and an asus gtx 460 1gb (around the same ppd as the msi)?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I tried during lunch to switch over the 6176 rig, but there were no HCC WU's available. I decided to move it back to F@H. I will try again after this F@H WU finishes. Hopefully there will be some HCC work avail tonight.
> 
> *Edit: Picked up another P8102, so today's dump will be 1.2 Million*


Given how many ATI GPUs we have going, are yo just going to leave both of those on FAH?


Feanor said:


> Bought myself two GTX 460 2WIN
> Got one at 1025 eek mV stock, another at 962 mV and two at 975. Ocing is quite limited due to heat, even though two 140 mm fan are blowing on them and they are spaced in position 1 and 3 on a quad-sli motherboard. Testing now at 800 core.
> 
> I thought about filling the two empty slot, but seeing how it goes in optimal cooling configuration, that is not going to happen...:shadedshu
> ...



Those are cool-looking cards!
I'd expect higher PPD on the GTX460s....I get 11.5-16k from mine.  Why do you have to sell the 460s?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Those are cool-looking cards!
> I'd expect higher PPD on the GTX460s....I get 11.5-16k from mine.  Why do you have to sell the 460s?



I highly suspect driver issue. I've been trying for a long time to get any of the combination the gpu's can be combined in, on three different motherboard, epic failure in all cases...

Don't remember what was the one i used when they were doing 16k on some special wu...

For the selling part, i just don't have enough rigs to fold on them all. 

My sr-2 refuses to work with more than one gpu, i simply cannot fill up my x58 assassin 4 pci-e slots, because i have to lower the oc to cope with heat, lowering the net ppd gain, i'm left with no other choice: i'll cash my folding gpus...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I don't think you can fold a GPU WU in a VM, but you can under Linux with the "Wine Wrapper".
> 
> From 2009:_"No its that majority if not all VMs are only grabbing up 128M of your video so in no way shape or form would it be able to have the needed capability of GPURam amount. Not to mention if it can only grab 128M of Vram then I'm sure the bandwidth is utter crap."_
> 
> What about running the cards in Windows and the CPU in a VM? That's what we used to do 3+ years ago for better SMP points. Good Luck Pete!



Any guides for F@H GPU on WINE? I could get 3-4 rigs off of Windows if I could crunch with Linux BOINC and use Windows F@H for the GPUs.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 3, 2012)

I finally found what was hurting my gtx 460 ppd: the new core 2.25 (check after the Folding@Home GPU Core line when you start your client). I managed to revert to 2.22, and my ppd went from 11k to 14k per gpu. Watch yourself when you update fah_core 15 clients... 

I finally get four 460 running smoothly along my good old 970 (on a 6993 wu btw).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I finally found what was hurting my gtx 460 ppd: the new core 2.25 (check after the Folding@Home GPU Core line when you start your client). I managed to revert to 2.22, and my ppd went from 11k to 14k per gpu. Watch yourself when you update fah_core 15 clients...
> 
> I finally get four 460 running smoothly along my good old 970 (on a 6993 wu btw).


Congrats on getting 4x GPU running together. What kinda PPD is the CPU putting out with the VM?

Just want to give a heads up about the Beta GPU WU's with the Quick Return Bonus(QRB) They are in testing, but it looks like 2x GTX580's will put out 500K ppd.... *You must be logged in as a member to view the topic.*

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=22808&sid=39a588d1d3c8e3cd8b9ba9df39106450


----------



## Feänor (Nov 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats on getting 4x GPU running together. What kinda PPD is the CPU putting out with the VM?



It was quite easy to set-up actually, as was my 5 gpus gtx295+gtx275 co-op+8800gt last configuration. Never tried more than 5 gpu though.

The smp nets me 25k, each gf104 core is good for 15k, total around 85k ppd. If everything goes according to plan (and  Murphy's law don't interfere), i should be close to 200k ppd.

I forgot to add that the new fah_core15 (2.25) is bigger than the 2.22 one (over 7 mb vs 4,7 mb). That is the easiest way to tell which one your using, apart from the ppd drop!

And i want some of the 8057 wu. 95k for a single 460 is just awesome! my rig could output as much as one of your 4p Buck!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrats on getting 4x GPU running together. What kinda PPD is the CPU putting out with the VM?
> 
> Just want to give a heads up about the Beta GPU WU's with the Quick Return Bonus(QRB) They are in testing, but it looks like 2x GTX580's will put out 500K ppd.... *You must be logged in as a member to view the topic.*
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=22808&sid=39a588d1d3c8e3cd8b9ba9df39106450



Wow!  

I guess that's kind-of a shame--that really de-values those expensive 4P setups 
But if it's true, I may have to bring one of my nV cards back to FAH and run that--perhaps the GTX460s, as they aren't too great for WCG.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys, Sorry if this has already been answered but since i have been gone their is over 100 pages,no way am i reading them all.

Here is my question
What are the best bang:buck cards right now. Around the time i was folding it was the 8800/9800gt
what would be that card now? 
I plan to be running up to 4 video cards in the same rig(will start with atleast 1 or 2 within the next month).
thank you for your help,I can't wait to be pumping out some points for the team again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just want to give a heads up about the Beta GPU WU's with the Quick Return Bonus(QRB) They are in testing, but it looks like 2x GTX580's will put out 500K ppd.... *You must be logged in as a member to view the topic.*
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=22808&sid=39a588d1d3c8e3cd8b9ba9df39106450



Since it's a beta WU, we need to have our client's slots set to "client-type" "advanced", correct?



[Ion] said:


> Wow!
> 
> I guess that's kind-of a shame--that really de-values those expensive 4P setups



Don't go jumping to conclusions, yet. I don't see (in the post) that the points that are seen now are indicative of what will occur in the future.  The one thing that comes to mind, though, is that I remember that they were poo-pooing the GTX 460's a long time ago for how long it took to return WU's!  This QRB will most likely put pressure on people to invest in higher end cards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Hey guys, Sorry if this has already been answered but since i have been gone their is over 100 pages,no way am i reading them all.
> 
> Here is my question
> What are the best bang:buck cards right now. Around the time i was folding it was the 8800/9800gt
> ...



Long time, no see!  Read today's posts in this thread.  The answer for your question is up in the air at this time.  If you had asked yesterday, I would have said a GTX 460 or GTX 560Ti, but until we know what this new QRB will do, we're kinda in a holding pattern.  If I were to guess, I'd say the 560 Ti.  But, it may be better to grab GTX 570/580's.  In other words, it may be better to put all of your $$$ into one GTX 580, than to get 4 GTX 460's due to the QRB. (Quick Return Bonus)  I'm seeing 580's for $250 and less on CL.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for your input,I may have to just use the 8600gt that got donated to me years ago for folding,It has been folding in my dads rig off and on but its starting to give EUE all the time now, But it could be something for a couple of weeks while i save money and hunt down a GTX 570/580 then later on add another GPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for your input,I may have to just use the 8600gt that got donated to me years ago for folding,It has been folding in my dads rig off and on but its starting to give EUE all the time now, But it could be something for a couple of weeks while i save money and hunt down a GTX 570/580 then later on add another GPU.


I get ~12-16k PPD from my GTX460s (depending on WU) and 14-20.5k PPD from the GTX470 (again depending on the WUs).  But with the bonuses, it could be far higher, and it could be heavily skewed towards the high-end cards.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmm,  so my 480 could run those beta wus?  I gotta hurry up and find a 2nd 480 so I can fold on this thing...   even just one would make nice ppd!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What are the best bang:buck cards right now. Around the time i was folding it was the 8800/9800gt
> what would be that card now?
> I plan to be running up to 4 video cards in the same rig(will start with atleast 1 or 2 within the next month).
> thank you for your help,I can't wait to be pumping out some points for the team again.



I would partially agree with blue: don't get anything less powerful than a gtx 460.

The GF104/GF114 core are still the champion folder in my mind, ppd/w and ppd/$ they score top 2 iirc. Cheaper to buy and less power hungry than the gtx 580. For now the 580 may output some crazy numbers (though we don't know for sure), i would advise against buying base on those beta.

Get what ever deal you can get your hands on: 200-250$ for a gtx 580, around 80-150 for gtx 460 to 560ti.

If power is no object, then 4 slot filled with enough gt200 core can still give big points, and heat your house at the same time...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

power is no object to me at the moment,and its getting cold here so i will welcome the heat


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2012)

Heh,  I'm amazed at how much heat my 285s and xeon make.  Fairly small apt,  but only 9c outside and I have to leave a window open or it hits like 80f+ in here.....


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 3, 2012)

No more F@H for me! I had it for 2 whole weeks on the PS3! ah well, still finished 45 work units in that time


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 3, 2012)

Dumping 3 WU's today for a total of 1.043 Million Points. Can you believe that I am missing a 4 unit dump by 4 mins(4th WU is set to upload @ 12:04 EST). It would have been nice to have 1.4 Million points today. Oh well, just more points for tomorrow...

*P.S. What up p_o_s_pc??????????*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey buck nice to see you are still around and going strong 
how you been? 

I will be getting my PS3 folding tonight so that should help you guys some


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Hey buck nice to see you are still around and going strong
> how you been?
> 
> I will be getting my PS3 folding tonight so that should help you guys some



Don't update the PS3, as they dropped F@H support on the last update.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

i didn't know that, that is a disappointment


----------



## johnspack (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow,  dam Buck....   I must get 2nd 480 to help...   tried a single with the console client,  and it was working,  but crashed.  Have to replace the 260,  no way around it.  I'd love me some beta gpu wu action!
Edit:  only way I'll even make a dent in that multi-cpu monstrosity....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dumping 3 WU's today for a total of 1.043 Million Points. Can you believe that I am missing a 4 unit dump by 4 mins(4th WU is set to upload @ 12:04 EST). It would have been nice to have 1.4 Million points today. Oh well, just more points for tomorrow...
> 
> *P.S. What up p_o_s_pc??????????*



I think you'll dump the fourth.  I've found that you can dump a WU a few minutes after the hour and EOC still counts it.  I'm not sure if the long upload time with the bigadv WUs might be an issue--but with my GPUs I could dump 5 or 7 minutes after the hour and EOC would count it in that update


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think you'll dump the fourth.  I've found that you can dump a WU a few minutes after the hour and EOC still counts it.  I'm not sure if the long upload time with the bigadv WUs might be an issue--but with my GPUs I could dump 5 or 7 minutes after the hour and EOC would count it in that update


The -bigadv WU's are 93mb, so it takes about 7 mins to upload with my network. No big deal, as I'll just settle for 1.054 Million tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The -bigadv WU's are 93mb, so it takes about 7 mins to upload with my network. No big deal, as I'll just settle for 1.054 Million tomorrow.



Well, then I think you'll probably miss it.  It'll suck though, having two one million point days in a row 


I may be bringing my GTX460s back to WCG next week.  They're comparatively slow for WCG, so depending on how well the HD7770 goes I could end up with ~13k PPD higher for WCG and both cards back on FAH


----------



## Feänor (Nov 4, 2012)

Quite a bit of folding stuff for sale in my thread.

And i missed the deadline last night on a 8101...

I have to learn to wait for the wu to finish before ocing higher...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

Feanor said:


> And i missed the deadline last night on a 8101...


Was that on the SR-2 rig? Base credit is only about 22K, correct?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Was that on the SR-2 rig? Base credit is only about 22K, correct?



Yes to both. I had time to re-do my overclocking on the sr-2, and i completely forgot the deadline...:shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Yes to both. I had time to re-do my overclocking on the sr-2, and i completely forgot the deadline...:shadedshu


I heard that the SR-2's are prone to losing their o/c on restart. Is that what's happening?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Bogmali, is everything OK with you?  I noticed your output has dropped off completely 

Sorry about that trouble Feanor--I hope you get it ironed out


----------



## Feänor (Nov 5, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I heard that the SR-2's are prone to losing their o/c on restart. Is that what's happening?



No. It takes forever to post (seriously 20-25 seconds before anything is displayed), but i never had to re-enter the settings. 

I just finally tried to up the memory multiplier from 8 to 10 (ddr-3 1648 to ddr3-2060) because i left it at 8 to remove ram from ocing. Now i'm sure the cpu's are ok with 206*18 (and i cannot try higher because stress testing in linux just sucks), i thought well why not. Ram at 2060, 11-11-11-30 timings and uncore running at 3502mhz. Ran a memtest pass (testing 24gb of ram is so much time consuming...) to check and everything is fine. Fired -bigadv, only to see the same 22:56 tpf as before. I'll see after a complete 8101 unit, it is kind of weird that a 25% oc on ram didn't net me any benefits...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice dump today of a -bigadv Feanor!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Bogmali, is everything OK with you?  I noticed your output has dropped off completely



Both SR-2's I switched to WCG for the 2 week HCC project


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Both SR-2's I switched to WCG for the 2 week HCC project


Agreed, I think most DC'ers are jumping on the HCC train. It's where the party is at. We'll come back to F@H in 2 weeks.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed, I think most DC'ers are jumping on the HCC train. It's where the party is at. We'll come back to F@H in 2 weeks.



Yeah come on over, at least for a little bit.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll bring F-150's Opty over your way after the challenge for a couple of weeks if you like


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'll bring F-150's Opty over your way after the challenge for a couple of weeks if you like



That would be awesome--3 4P Opteron setups and 3 SR-2s, plus everything else!


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be awesome--3 4P Opteron setups and 3 SR-2s, plus everything else!



Wouldn't that be a 12P and an SR-6 then?  

@ [Ion] just doing the math..... 3x(4P)= 12P, 3x(SR2)= SR6


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Wouldn't that be a 12P and an SR-6 then?



If you could run 12 12 core Optys in one rig, the result would be phenomenal.  But I don't see how that would work, TBH


----------



## johnspack (Nov 7, 2012)

Are they running out of 6 core rigs or something?  I got a 7039 wu,  and at 56% says it still has 21hrs to go!  I hope a get a massive points dump for this monster.....


----------



## Feänor (Nov 8, 2012)

*Gtx 460 2Win bare naked, and a royal kick in the nuts to EVGA*

Today i decided to replace the TIM on my brand new card, as temps were 5-6 higher than the second card i bought and i could see tim (i mean A LOT of it) on every side of the gpu cores. Way too much of it... Dismantling was easy, 3 little bolts and 8 springs and it is done. 

While cleaning, i had a  moment: a BIG (i mean 2 mm deep) depression in one of the heatpipe!!! 

The paint/anodized finish is perfect, no chip or anything, so someone actually crafted the little cooler with that right in it's face, and approved it!!:shadedshu

I'll see what evga has to say, but they're better be cool, cause my blood is pretty hot...

Here's the pics anyway, talk about a crowded pcb...

Side note: the cores don't have any nvidia logo on them. Only number. Weird...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2012)

It's neat to see the card's exploded view. Were you having temp issues before this and can you just fill the gap with TIM?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 8, 2012)

4-5c difference between the two cores. 1-2c is ok, not i cannot pass on that. I really hope EVGA just send me another cooler and call it a day, as shipping the card back and forth is pointless (card is working A1, just bad luck for the cooler...)

And yes, impressing seeing that much of pcb (12" long after all) without much free square millimeter.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll have to go through RMA. Quick answer, i'll give them that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a beautiful GPU! 
How are the temps on it compared to normal GTX460s?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How are the temps on it compared to normal GTX460s?



You should see the coolers: 3x 8mm heatpipe with so little aluminium fins (they are just a little bit taller than the heatpipes) to dissipate. Hums at low 80s when folding, fans running in the 80-90%. Not so much loud, so it's cool. 

I don't know what will happen in summer though...

For the rest, it is two gf104 1gb on a stick. Behave pretty much like my old slied msi gtx 460.

And got two 8102 in a row!!! HhheeHhaaaa!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 8, 2012)

Just bought a little system: pentium g540, ASUS P8B75-M LE, 2x2gb Ripjaws 1600 cl9 1,5v, with a coolermaster elite 370 for under 190$ shipped. This will give birth to a sweet folding box...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Just bought a little system: pentium g540, ASUS P8B75-M LE, 2x2gb Ripjaws 1600 cl9 1,5v, with a coolermaster elite 370 for under 190$ shipped. This will give birth to a sweet folding box...



Wow--that's a great deal! 

Are you going to throw one of your GTX460s in it?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 8, 2012)

Cheapest 2 pci-e slot case+mobo+cpu+ram combo i could produce. Amd was tempting, as for 30$ more, it gave me a 955 and a full atx mobo, but i don't think the smp would have been worth it.

Going to throw the gtx 295 and the co-op in there. Those two are going to be tough to sell at a "not too much loss" price. It's been a long time the two cyclone have paid themselves, ppd wise (they have folded MANY millions in the time i've used them), and i just got the two others. I'll play with them a little...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody interested before I put them up on my FS thread?



Spoiler



Intel DX5400S Skulltrail Motherboard
2X Intel Xeon L5410 Quad Core CPU
2X 4GB Crucial DDR2-800 ECC FBDIMM RAM 








Asrock 890GX-Pro3 AM3 Motherboard
AMD Thuban 1055T Hex Core CPU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2012)

Feanor said:


> You should see the coolers: 3x 8mm heatpipe with so little aluminium fins (they are just a little bit taller than the heatpipes) to dissipate. Hums at low 80s when folding, fans running in the 80-90%. Not so much loud, so it's cool.
> 
> I don't know what will happen in summer though...
> 
> ...



Great, I move over to WCG for a short time and 8102's come marching in. Enjoy them while you got em'!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 9, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Anybody interested before I put them up on my FS thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have jumped on that x6 combo 5 hours ago...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone still get work on the PS3? 

I haven't done the latest update so i still have F@H on it but it won't connect to server.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I would have jumped on that x6 combo 5 hours ago...



Sorry....did not know you were looking


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Does anyone still get work on the PS3?
> 
> I haven't done the latest update so i still have F@H on it but it won't connect to server.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2759688&postcount=15704


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2759688&postcount=15704



Yes I am aware of that, Which is why i haven't updated. I was more of asking if anyone else that hasn't done the update is still able to get work units?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 9, 2012)

I bet they probably shut down the server distributing the PS3 WUs assuming that everyone would update their PS3 consoles. Or, Stanford asked Sony to pull the feature, perhaps because the output wasn't viable anymore given the age and power consumption of the platform. We may never know the real reason, but I'm not certain that Sony would just remove it "on a whim" as it's not like it posed a security risk or let you pirate games or something (wasn't that the reason OtherOS support went away?).


----------



## Feänor (Nov 9, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Sorry....did not know you were looking



I woke up yesterday morning with the idea of using the gpus i couldn't sell.

On a side note, anyone wants a kidney? that 4p system is up for sale and i just want it...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...folding-server-nikon-d5100-dslr-4-lenses.html


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Cheapest 2 pci-e slot case+mobo+cpu+ram combo i could produce. Amd was tempting, as for 30$ more, it gave me a 955 and a full atx mobo, but i don't think the smp would have been worth it.
> 
> Going to throw the gtx 295 and the co-op in there. Those two are going to be tough to sell at a "not too much loss" price. It's been a long time the two cyclone have paid themselves, ppd wise (they have folded MANY millions in the time i've used them), and i just got the two others. I'll play with them a little...


That will be a great setup! 
Should be a bit over 30k PPD with both cards, right?


Feanor said:


> I woke up yesterday morning with the idea of using the gpus i couldn't sell.
> 
> On a side note, anyone wants a kidney? that 4p system is up for sale and i just want it...
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...folding-server-nikon-d5100-dslr-4-lenses.html



Ohhh, so much want


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I woke up yesterday morning with the idea of using the gpus i couldn't sell.
> 
> On a side note, anyone wants a kidney? that 4p system is up for sale and i just want it...
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...folding-server-nikon-d5100-dslr-4-lenses.html



Stay away from the 8-core 6128's. Everyone who built a rig with them is trying to upgrade to the cheap 12-core Magnycours that are flooding the market due to Interlagos/Piledriver upgrades.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 10, 2012)

Arg I hate that,  they put the 480s on sale in the middle of the month when I have no money!  I'm hoping they'll keep them on sale to run out the stock until the 21st...   otherwise,  still looking for a 2nd 480!  I'll be able to throw another card in the folding box then.  And test at least one 480 for folding too.  I really want to test out this psu....


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I really want to test out this psu....



Many cards can seriously put a psu to it's knees. You'll have fun with the 480.

The crown is held by the dual gpu cards though. The GX2, 295, and lately the 2win consumes some huge wattage.

Having 700-800w of heat coming from 5 gpus right next to you is definetely something the folder in me just loved...



[Ion] said:


> Should be a bit over 30k PPD with both cards, right?



Well i'd say 16k for the co-op and 18k from the 295, so anywhere between 32 and 34. That is assuming the case can cool them, and that is no easy task.

I must say i can't wait to play with the little pentium. Time to really see if 12 threads is SO much better than 2 really good one?

It should be noted that i hate Intel for locking down my cpu. Why in hell should i have to pay for playing with frequency and multipliers ??? I'm f*****g voiding my warranty here! I think i did my part.

The last part was purely emotional. My rationality understands all that pretty well, it just needed to be told to the world.



BUCK NASTY said:


> Stay away from the 8-core 6128's. Everyone who built a rig with them is trying to upgrade to the cheap 12-core Magnycours that are flooding the market due to Interlagos/Piledriver upgrades.



Well i'll still give quite a bit of my actual farm for one of these. 

And load my credit card to upgrade cpu after a while. 

That's the idea with the kidney: enough cash to built, install and fold. No "damn i shouldn't have bought something this big/costly/addictive" moment.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Many cards can seriously put a psu to it's knees. You'll have fun with the 480.
> 
> The crown is held by the dual gpu cards though. The GX2, 295, and lately the 2win consumes some huge wattage.
> 
> Having 700-800w of heat coming from 5 gpus right next to you is definetely something the folder in me just loved...


I must say--two GTX470s put out a lot of heat.  The two 460s do too, but considerably less.  Still more than enough to heat up my ~120 sq ft dorm room 


Feanor said:


> Well i'd say 16k for the co-op and 18k from the 295, so anywhere between 32 and 34. That is assuming the case can cool them, and that is no easy task.
> 
> I must say i can't wait to play with the little pentium. Time to really see if 12 threads is SO much better than 2 really good one?
> 
> ...



Really even the new Pentium Dual Cores feel wicked fast.  For basically everything, my i7 is overkill.  At this point a $75 CPU is more than enough, and a good SSD makes the biggest difference.  I love the one in my laptop--night and day vs the 5400RPM disk in my i7.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2012)

I thought that this might be informative.I'm actually stunned by the PPD difference between my GTX 460's(@780 MHz) and my GTX 560 Ti's(@900MHz).  The 560's are running at max PPD while the 460's have slowed down by almost 24%.  There are 2 other factors that I'm too lazy to test. 1)The 460's are on XP and the 560's are on Win7. 2)The 460's are on an old A8N-Deluxe with an Athlon 64 3200+, the 560's are on a P7P55D-E PRO with an i5-650.  I also know that one of the 460's is running core_15 v 2.25 while the 560's and the other 460 are running v 2.22.  So, is it the old A8N or do all those extra specs on the 560 make that much of a difference?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

That's way off.  On the 5757pt WUs, I'd get ~16.2k PPD with my GTX460s (@848MHz).  Something like 15.3k (IIRC) @ 750.  I can't imagine that it's the old AMD A64--maybe it is XP though


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought that this might be informative.I'm actually stunned by the PPD difference between my GTX 460's(@780 MHz) and my GTX 560 Ti's(@900MHz).  The 560's are running at max PPD while the 460's have slowed down by almost 24%.  There are 2 other factors that I'm too lazy to test. 1)The 460's are on XP and the 560's are on Win7. 2)The 460's are on an old A8N-Deluxe with an Athlon 64 3200+, the 560's are on a P7P55D-E PRO with an i5-650.  I also know that one of the 460's is running core_15 v 2.25 while the 560's and the other 460 are running v 2.22.  So, is it the old A8N or do all those extra specs on the 560 make that much of a difference?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121109/460 vs 560Ti P8018.png





[Ion] said:


> That's way off.  On the 5757pt WUs, I'd get ~16.2k PPD with my GTX460s (@848MHz).  Something like 15.3k (IIRC) @ 750.  I can't imagine that it's the old AMD A64--maybe it is XP though



Biggest ppd impact: core 2.25. That thing alone shaved 3500 ppd on a single gtx 460. Revert to 2.22 ASAP.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Biggest ppd impact: core 2.25. That thing alone shaved 3500 ppd on a single gtx 460. Revert to 2.22 ASAP.
> 
> Next i would say mainly clocks and cores explains the difference, with a distant cpu power/pci-e speed mention...




Why is Stanford pushing out a new core that cuts performance so drastically?  How is that possibly good for them?

I'd imagine that the clocks do have an impact--with the additional 3.5k PPD, he'd be at ~14.5k, which is low but not terribly so.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

Better kepler support


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Better kepler support



Fair enough.  So can the GTX680 then do more than a somewhat miserable 18k PPD?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

As you can see, i didn't said support. I said better support. SUPPOSEDLY, they do fare a little better. Nevertheless, it was such a pain finding what was stealing my ppd!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Biggest ppd impact: core 2.25. That thing alone shaved 3500 ppd on a single gtx 460. Revert to 2.22 ASAP.



Grrrr.  Just checked and both 460's are on 2.25.  The process to revert to 2.22 is no fun and there's no guarantee it won't download 2.25 again.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Grrrr.  Just checked and both 460's are on 2.25.  The process to revert to 2.22 is no fun and there's no guarantee it won't download 2.25 again.



As long as you don't re-install your client (delete the core), you should be fine. I did the revert only once.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> As long as you don't re-install your client (delete the core), you should be fine. I did the revert only once.



Did you just delete the 2.25 core or did you follow http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Downloading_FAH_Core_files_manually

Edit:I had "client-type" set to "advanced" and that CAUSES 2.25 to be downloaded!!!!!!http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=22793


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

It must be because i said i only did it once that my 4 gpu3 clients switched to 2.25 during the night...

Of course i did not had a 2.22 copy on hand...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2012)

Update with 2.22 for all:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

That is much better!  I'm glad you got that sorted out! 

Those GTX560s are really doing an amazing job!  ~same PPD as a GTX470, but with (presumably) far less heat


----------



## Feänor (Nov 10, 2012)

Buck, you should really come back to -bigadv : i was having heat issues, and while testing, i picked five 8102 in a row! That's 7 including the last two wus my sr-2 returned!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Buck, you should really come back to -bigadv : i was having heat issues, and while testing, i picked five 8102 in a row! That's 7 including the last two wus my sr-2 returned!



Already have one rig back on -bigadv, but got an 8101. Waiting for the other to finish up tonight with WCG and then both are back on F@H.

Remember, if your not running 2.25, you will not recieve the -beta unit. I'm gonna run a GTX460 for a week to see if I can pick up one or two. Currently getting 11,880 PPD with 2.25.

*Bruce: are those 560's the 448 core model?*


----------



## theonedub (Nov 12, 2012)

Have you guys seen these new GPU Beta clients with Quick Return Bonuses? Apparently a 580 can do over 250kPPD on them (P8057), WU are in short supply though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Remember, if your not running 2.25, you will not recieve the -beta unit. I'm gonna run a GTX460 for a week to see if I can pick up one or two. Currently getting 11,880 PPD with 2.25.


I don't believe that's true.  I'm almost sure of it.  2.25 is only required for Kepler based cards.  "I got one! It appears to run fine on v2.22 FAHCore_15. I'm getting 95,500 PPD on a GTX 460!"-P5-133XL


BUCK NASTY said:


> *Bruce: are those 560's the 448 core model?*


Nope, just GF114 560 Ti's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't believe that's true. I'm almost sure of it. 2.25 is only required for Kepler based cards. "I got one! It appears to run fine on v2.22 FAHCore_15. I'm getting 95,500 PPD on a GTX 460!"-P5-133XL



Must have been info I saw back when it was a closed beta. They were using the Kepler version of Fahtracker v2 that carried the -beta flag.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't believe that's true.  I'm almost sure of it.  2.25 is only required for Kepler based cards.  "I got one! It appears to run fine on v2.22 FAHCore_15. I'm getting 95,500 PPD on a GTX 460!"-P5-133XL
> 
> Nope, just GF114 560 Ti's



That's absolutely incredible.  Once these go live, that would absolutely be enough for me to bring both GTX460s back to FAH


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2012)

Getting back into the swing of F@H with 3 dumps today for a total of 1.032 Million points. Still no P8102's in sight(Feanor hoarded them all). After the WCG Challenge is over, Norton will bring the Opty-6176 over for a visit. Keep on folding boy's.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweet!

I'm negotiating with KieX to buy a pair of HD7770s, in which case I'll probably bring some GPUs back to FAH


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2012)

I should have a GTX460 1gb next week folding for you guys, I know it isn't much but i will also throw in a 8800GTS G80 till it dies completely.(its been unstable)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I should have a GTX460 1gb next week folding for you guys, I know it isn't much but i will also throw in a 8800GTS G80 till it dies completely.(its been unstable)



Hey, a GTX460 can still get 16k PPD on the good WUs and at least 11k even on the worst ones


----------



## Feänor (Nov 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Still no P8102's in sight(Feanor hoarded them all).



Dropped one today for 250k. And you know what? I got another one. That's 8 in a row...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Dropped one today for 250k. And you know what? I got another one. That's 8 in a row...


Meh, I'd rather your SR-2 get them. My rigs seem to do OK on the P8101's. It could be worse...


----------



## Feänor (Nov 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh, I'd rather your SR-2 get them. My rigs seem to do OK on the P8101's. It could be worse...



I agree on the 8102 having more of an impact on my ppd than yours. True cores does not behave like hyperthreading ones...

And yes it could be worse. You could only have a sr-2...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2012)

Now looking for both a GTX480 and a 1000w psu.   Can get a brand new 480 for 199can.   But need a psu too.   C,mon,  this is my silly xmas request!  I want sli 480s...  Shipping to Canada is easy,  ask Buck,  or Oily,  or......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2012)

Shipping to Canada is only a little more work then shipping within the US. have to fill out a small customs sheet that basically has shippers addy and recivers addy then a description/value of each item. (sorry for any possible errors i made in the information as i haven't shipped anything out side of the US for ~2 years) 
Point of it is, Its only a little worse. So people don't be put off from helping our Canadian friends in need of hardware because of it be international.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 16, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Now looking for both a GTX480 and a 1000w psu.   Can get a brand new 480 for 199can.   But need a psu too.   C,mon,  this is my silly xmas request!  I want sli 480s...  Shipping to Canada is easy,  ask Buck,  or Oily,  or......



Johnspack, would you be interested in a corsair tx950?

Got my mini folding box up and running. A gtx 275 co-op and a gtx 295 (4 gpu2 clients) on a p8b75-m LE, along a celeron g540 and 4gb of ripjaws ddr3-1600 cl9 in an elite 370 case.

After 12 hours: 34k ppd, the cpu cannot run higher than 1066 memory eek, and it is loaded to 70% nutkick JUST RUNNING THE GPU CLIENTS!!!!

Just forget about smp...

And already lost a 2win: cannot display anything, from any output... Sent to RMA...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait---so your GTX275 CO-OP already died?  That's a shame


----------



## Feänor (Nov 16, 2012)

not the co-op, one of my two evga gtx 460 2win.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Feanor said:


> not the co-op, one of my two evga gtx 460 2win.



Wow--so it died after less than two weeks?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--so it died after less than two weeks?



Yes sir...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

My hunt for the elusive P8057 WU continues. Now following the directions in this thread @ [H] and should get something in the next couple of days. Already done the 2.22 core swap and humming along @ 15K ppd on a GTX460 768mb @ 860/1720/1840. I'll let you know as soon as I get one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2012)

Make sure you DON'T have advance or advanced methods set.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Make sure you DON'T have advance or advanced methods set.


All settings at stock unless directed otherwise in that thread @ [H].


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

1st WU after forcing the settings and I have a P8057. Currently pulling 72K(3:02 TPF) with just this little GTX460. If your folding a Fermi(Feanor!), you gotta get on this bandwagon.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 17, 2012)

Followed the guide Buck linked. Am i the only one who prefer gpu tracker over FAHcontrol? I found it way simplier and better looking than the v7.

I'll let you know when i catch one!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Followed the guide Buck linked. Am i the only one who prefer gpu tracker over FAHcontrol? I found it way simplier and better looking than the v7.
> 
> I'll let you know when i catch one!


I also preferred Fahtracker over FahControl v7, but Fahtraker lacks the support we need for these Early Return WU's. I wish you luck with the P8057 my friend.

Playin with some O/C's and had the client up to 75K(2:56TPF), but that seems to be the limit for this GTX460. Was able to run 900/1800 core/shader @ 1.05V. Never was able to O/C that high with any other F@H WU's.

Feanor, How many GTX460's do you still have?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2012)

OK, what do I need to know?. Got FahControl set up passkey and all. Running 2.27. Should it be 2.20 and how to change?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Feanor, How many GTX460's do you still have?



I have one gtx 460 2win running ATM. The other one is out for rma .

Normal setup would be 2x 2win, so that would be 4 total Buck. The three other ones are sold.



mstenholm said:


> OK, what do I need to know?. Got FahControl set up passkey and all. Running 2.27. Should it be 2.20 and how to change?



Read the link Buck posted above.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> OK, what do I need to know?. Got FahControl set up passkey and all. Running 2.27. Should it be 2.20 and how to change?


Check out this tutorial. Pay attention to post#2 to swap the cores for better PPD.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Buck did you add the "next-unit-percentage" slot option?

The guide at [H] wasn't telling to do so, but it is in the screenshots posted.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Hey Buck did you add the "next-unit-percentage" slot option?
> 
> The guide at [H] wasn't telling to do so, but it is in the screenshots posted.



Yes,






Use the OCN tutorial, it's more detailed. Just make sure that you edit the GPU slot(double click the client) and not create a new SMP slot like I did several times before figuring it out.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/Capture003197.jpg
> 
> Use the OCN tutorial, it's more detailed. Just make sure that you edit the GPU slot(double click the client) and not create a new SMP slot like I did several times before figuring it out.



I made one extra SMP as well by mistake I guess. 12 SMP and uni running next to each other. Sigh.

The fahcore_15 was already there. Are there *different versions*? I didn't hit gold in my first try with my 680.

Edit: yes. Got the 2.27 as stated above.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> OK, what do I need to know?. Got FahControl set up passkey and all. Running 2.27. Should it be 2.20 and how to change?



2.22 is optimized for Fermi.  2.25 loses some of the Fermi optimizations but helps with Kepler.  If you're F@H with Kepler, you want 2.25 or above.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I made one extra SMP as well by mistake I guess. 12 SMP and uni running next to each other. Sigh.
> 
> The fahcore_15 was already there. Are there different versions? I didn't hit gold in my first try with my 680.


You have a 680. Do not switch cores(you will need the default 2.25 for kepler). Make sure to "quit" the client and re-start to force the flags. I picked up a 8057 on my 2nd WU, so give it a little time. You may want to only run the GPU, but your TPF will only tell.

Quick Return Bonus PPD Database


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You have a 680. Do not switch cores(you will need the default 2.25 for kepler). Make sure to "quit" the client and re-start to force the flags. I picked up a 8057 on my 2nd WU, so give it a little time. You may want to only run the GPU, but your TPF will only tell.
> 
> Quick Return Bonus PPD Database



Kepler/Fermi - my head is spinning. OK so I shouldn't have changed the 2.25 with the 2.20. That explain why it stopped folding.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Kepler/Fermi - my head is spinning. OK so I shouldn't have changed the 2.25 with the 2.20. That explain why it stopped folding.



Use the 2.22 core. That's the one for fermi. 2.25 and above are the new ones aimed at 600 series cards. Not that hard, but something more to monitor...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Use the 2.22 core. That's the one for fermi. 2.25 and above are the new ones aimed at 600 series cards. Not that hard, but something more to monitor...



And my 680 is I guess a 600 series card....so no luck getting great points there. Re-installed and running but at 37k PPD for CPU and GPU as in the old days. Will return to crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> And my 680 is I guess a 600 series card....so no luck getting great points there. Re-installed and running but at 37k PPD for CPU and GPU as in the old days. Will return to crunching.



You gotta give it a little bit. You will get a p8057. Look below to see that the GTX680's are pulling 170-190K PPD on a single card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm on my second P8057.  Looks like it downloaded core 2.25 when it downloaded the first one.  Fixed that.  Buck, does your GTX460 fully engage?  According to Afterburner, mine's only running at ~74%, but I'm still getting a TPF of 3:06 @ 780MHz on the core.  Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB.  I even shut the other client down to see if it was hindering


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You gotta give it a little bit. You will get a p8057. Look below to see that the GTX680's are pulling 170-190K PPD on a single card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/Capture051.jpg



Thx for the chart. Do you have the source?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Thx for the chart. Do you have the source?



GPU PPD Database



thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm on my second P8057.  Looks like it downloaded core 2.25 when it downloaded the first one.  Fixed that.  Buck, does your GTX460 fully engage?  According to Afterburner, mine's only running at ~74%, but I'm still getting a TPF of 3:06 @ 780MHz on the core.  Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB.  I even shut the other client down to see if it was hindering


I'm @ 99% cpu usage in Afterburner. Work units are a little buggy. I got overzealous and clocked too high, lost a work unit and my PPD dropped to 58K for the next WU. Following WU is @ 64K PPD and who knows where the next will be. Weird thing is I am @ 2:46TPF, but only getting 64K PPD. Maybe it's averaging the credit due to the lost WU???

*Edit: looks like I lost my OC when the last WU crashed. Back up to 80K PPD.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

I would like to see some screenshots of your clients on the 8057's guy's. C'mon and give it up(Bruce!!!)


----------



## Feänor (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would like to see some screenshots of your clients on the 8057's guy's. C'mon and give it up.



I'll post it if i ever get one... 

Though it's only been six hours since i switched, so MAYBE i'm a little impatient here...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow---so this is for real then! 

Any idea when there will be more of these GPU bonus WUs?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow---so this is for real then!
> 
> Any idea when there will be more of these GPU bonus WUs?


There out right now, just have to configure the client to accept them.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> There out right now, just have to configure the client to accept them.



Awesome!  What needs to be done?  When I come back from break (Monday) I'll throw the GTX460s on them.  Any idea of PPD?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  What needs to be done?  When I come back from break (Monday) I'll throw the GTX460s on them.  Any idea of PPD?


I'm getting 82K PPD on a GTX460 768mb @ 870/1740/1840.

Check out this tutorial. Pay attention to post#2 to swap the cores for better PPD on Fermi.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm getting 82K PPD on a GTX460 768mb @ 870/1740/1840.
> 
> Check out this tutorial. Pay attention to post#2 to swap the cores for better PPD on Fermi.



Sweet.  I'd gladly take 150k PPD from my pair of GTX460s


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry Buck, I only got 2 and I didn't get a screen shot, and now I'm back to P8018's.  Last P8057 was down to 2:26 though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2012)

FahControl v7 is apparently reading the PPD incorrectly. Based upon my TPF of 2:17 (6.4 WU's/day) and the points awarded by Stanford on the last WU(16,739), *I'm pulling 105K PPD on this GTX460*. I'll keep an eye on the other WU's as well.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 18, 2012)

Got one!  75k is not bad at all!

I am too "Working on Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation"...

EDIT: This was using core 2.25, which i saw only later. 110k at 880 core is more like it.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2012)

So are the 8057 WU only for nVidia cards or can us ATI/AMD boys get in on the act too


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> So are the 8057 WU only for nVidia cards or can us ATI/AMD boys get in on the act too



nV only I believe


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, as requested, a sceenie. 2 Gigabyte GTX 460's 1GB running P8057's at 780MHz Core:


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2012)

I woke up this morning and was a bit piss when I saw I was only getting around 20K PPD in total for a 680 and 12 SMP. OK it was before I got my reading glasses on. It turned out to be 209K  I got my first one .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I woke up this morning and was a bit piss when I saw I was only getting around 20K PPD in total for a 680 and 12 SMP. OK it was before I got my reading glasses on. It turned out to be 209K  I got my first one .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/8057.png


Wow, that GTX680 just chews through those work units. Congrats my friend!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I woke up this morning and was a bit piss when I saw I was only getting around 20K PPD in total for a 680 and 12 SMP. OK it was before I got my reading glasses on. It turned out to be 209K  I got my first one .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/8057.png



That is some huge points! You almost double my gtx 460 performance.

Got three now, all of them with 2 min 10-12 sec TPF, meaning 110k ppd or a little over 15k per wu.



on a side note:

Mister BUCK NASTY folded 6 millions points in the last 7 days, so around 857k ppd. 

I say Sköll! (the viking ). Who's with me?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, as requested, a sceenie. 2 Gigabyte GTX 460's 1GB running P8057's at 780MHz Core:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/2xP8057.jpg





mstenholm said:


> I woke up this morning and was a bit piss when I saw I was only getting around 20K PPD in total for a 680 and 12 SMP. OK it was before I got my reading glasses on. It turned out to be 209K  I got my first one .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/8057.png



Wow--this is incredible! 

We're three updates in and already at over 1 million points for the day--the future is bright at TPU's FAH team!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2012)

Newegg has GTX560ti's for $129.00 after rebate(3 cards max per rebate) and free shipping. Think I'm gonna grab a couple.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133381

*Who's running GTX560ti's and what PPD are you betting on the Beta's?*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Newegg has GTX560ti's for $129.00 after rebate(3 cards max per rebate) and free shipping. Think I'm gonna grab a couple.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133381
> 
> *Who's running GTX560ti's and what PPD are you betting on the Beta's?*



You gonna stick some in your 4P setups?  Or just one of the old K9A2s?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> You gonna stick some in your* 4P setups*?  Or just one of the old K9A2s?


LOL, heavens no child. Got a M5A99X-Evo/PII x4 B93@3.7Ghz that has 2 slots open. This is my gaming rig that normally does not fold/crunch, but considering the circumstances....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, heavens no. Got a M5A99X-Evo/PII x4 B93@3.7Ghz that has 2 slots open. This is my gaming rig that normally does not fold/crunch, but considering the circumstances....



Indeed.  It certainly seems like crunching on it might be worthwhile.

If you want the damaged ASRock P55 back, you're welcome to it for the cost of shipping.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> If you want the damaged ASRock P55 back, you're welcome to it for the cost of shipping.


While the Mobo might be worthwhile, P55 chips are at a premium to find at a good price. I'm having great success with the P55 Micro/i7-860. It's been up for 4 weeks solid @ 3.8Ghz with the GTX275 crunching HCC. Been getting about 9-11K per day out of it.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2012)

Feanor said:


> That is some huge points! You almost double my gtx 460 performance.
> 
> Got three now, all of them with 2 min 10-12 sec TPF, meaning 110k ppd or a little over 15k per wu.
> 
> ...



Skål as we who have said


----------



## Feänor (Nov 18, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Skål as we who have said



My bad. I do not have that many viking in my veins...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2012)

Feanor said:


> My bad. I do not have that many viking in my veins...



The Danish vikings said that the others would go for the Sköll


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--this is incredible!
> 
> We're three updates in and already at over 1 million points for the day--the future is bright at TPU's FAH team!



The 4P rigs will be dropping 1 Million Points today *and* tomorrow. Add to that the GTX460 and I should be at 1.1 Mil on both days. I see the team doing 2 mil easily per day.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had troubles with a 7624 (5187 pts) wu, it refused to fold using the 2.22 fahcore_15 version. Had to roll back to 2.25 for it to start properly.

Did it happen to anyone else?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2012)

Added my home PC again as its cool out now. 17K projected daily points from my 1100T at 3.7Ghz and 5870 at 1010Mhz GPU 1300 Mem.


My GPU actually hit 40C!!!

I am also going to add some APU's to the mix since its cool out and see how they handle it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I've had troubles with a 7624 (5187 pts) wu, it refused to fold using the 2.22 fahcore_15 version. Had to roll back to 2.25 for it to start properly.
> 
> Did it happen to anyone else?



Here's why: Projects 762x Testing Core v2.25 on Adv


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 19, 2012)

Gtx 470


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Gtx 470



Interesting.  That actually looks _lower_ than what Buck is pulling with his GTX460s...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting.  That actually looks _lower_ than what Buck is pulling with his GTX460s...


Some of the 8057's are faster than others and the FahControl client does not calculate PPD very precisely. You have to figure how many units in a day(based upon TPF) and multiply by the awarded points after the fact. This will give you a rough approximation of you PPD. Overclock and temp control plays a big part in these WU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Some of the 8057's are faster than others and the FahControl client does not calculate PPD very precisely. You have to figure how many units in a day(based upon TPF) and multiply by the awarded points after the fact. This will give you a rough approximation of you PPD. Overclock and temp control plays a big part in these WU's.



Temperatures matter? 
So it would be problematic with my GTX470s @ 80C+?  At least the GTX460s should only do ~75C or so.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Temperatures matter?
> So it would be problematic with my GTX470s @ 80C+?  At least the GTX460s should only do ~75C or so.


Temps will limit O/C and stability, thus less PPD(especially on GF100). My 460 is naked with 20C ambient temps and tops out @ 50C with a very hefty O/C. Your more likely to crash an overclock at high temps....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

Well you can crash at low temperature as well. Just got an error (122?) on a SMP unit 74% in. Got one yesterday at 93% and I'm only at 45-50 C. Poured some more juice on the CPU just now.

Edit: Looked at the log for the past day and ½ and found 9 crashed 7808 and 9. All other WUs are working fine. No fun since I have one again. How to delete WUs in progress using FahControl?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Temps will limit O/C and stability, thus less PPD(especially on GF100). My 460 is naked with 20C ambient temps and tops out @ 50C with a very hefty O/C. Your more likely to crash an overclock at high temps....



Ahh, OK.  At the clocks I run at, my cards have all proven to be stable for WCG & FAH-GPU.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting.  That actually looks _lower_ than what Buck is pulling with his GTX460s...



Yep you guys are more adventurous than me. Very slight overclock 670 core. Think Ill leave it as is and see what happens.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Yep you guys are more adventurous than me. Very slight overclock 670 core. Think Ill leave it as is and see what happens.


Are you running the 2.22 Fahcore15?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 19, 2012)

Im not sure it says falcore 15 tho


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 19, 2012)

Just fired up another 470. See what happens with this one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Im not sure it says falcore 15 tho


If you have not changed it, follow the instructions in this post. It will yield you 30% more PPD for Fermi and is very simple to do.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting.  That actually looks _lower_ than what Buck is pulling with his GTX460s...





BUCK NASTY said:


> Some of the 8057's are faster than others and the FahControl client does not calculate PPD very precisely. You have to figure how many units in a day(based upon TPF) and multiply by the awarded points after the fact. This will give you a rough approximation of you PPD. Overclock and temp control plays a big part in these WU's.



It seems to me that MHz matters for this benchmark WU.  On the chart that Buck pointed to, there are some surprisingly high PPD numbers for some GTX550 Ti's.

After my all time high points yesterday of almost 108,000 points, I feel like I'm being punished today.  I have a GTX 560 Ti that's been sitting for the last 8 hours trying to Fold a GPU2 WU!  HOW CAN THAT HAPPEN?  (no beta settings on my 560's) And look at the PPD for the P7626.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 19, 2012)

Those 5187 points wu always makes me cry...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Those 5187 points wu always makes me cry...



Indeed--a full 30%+ hit in PPD on my Fermi GPUs


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

Remind me ION what is your folding name?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Remind me ION what is your folding name?


It's been so long since he folded, he may have forgotten the name I joke, I joke...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's been so long since he folded, he may have forgotten the name I joke, I joke...



I was looking at http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711 and didn't see any name that let my mind to Ion, hence the question 

We all had some off weeks, hint, hint

Edit: after my 8-9 (some were re-started, some got some partial points) errors on my SMP I got another of the good ones on the GPU (1:36-1:37/frame).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Remind me ION what is your folding name?


iFX
I haven't been folding ever since the WCG GPU WUs came out--but I'll bring some of my nV cards back to FAH soon enough.


BUCK NASTY said:


> It's been so long since he folded, he may have forgotten the name I joke, I joke...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> *We all had some off weeks, hint, hint*



Ouch! Trust me, it was killin' me while I was not folding, but I'd like to think I'm making up for lost time now.

I think he folded under IFX?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ouch! Trust me, it was killin' me while I was not folding, but I'd like to think I'm making up for lost time now.
> 
> I think he folded under IFX?



Yes I know that it was IFX just hinting so he could get his 460 back on track and yes you are making up for lost time. My own track record is not that great but when BOINC for once offers a good deal you have to try it out. I just found out that NVida might be better off for folding in these days. A bit like a lottery - did I pick up a 8057?

Edit: Yes I did. Back to back 8057s sweet.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Yes I know that it was IFX just hinting so he could get his 460 back on track and yes you are making up for lost time. My own track record is not that great but when BOINC for once offers a good deal you have to try it out. I just found out that NVida might be better off for folding in these days. A bit like a lottery - did I pick up a 8057?
> 
> Edit: Yes I did. Back to back 8057s sweet.



In the last 36 hrs, I have had all 8057 wu's except for 4(which were 8xxx wu's). Let's hope the string continues.

PS. I also picked up my 1st 8102 on the Opty-6176 rig last night. Currently pulling 650K ppd and it should have dumped already(2pm EST for 400K).


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky you. Since running SMP under FaControl has brought me nothing but errors (OK got two-three in 48 hours) I reverted to the good old fashion way. At least I didn't pick up a 78xx so I should be good. I added a GTS 450. Anyone ever tried to get a 8057 on one of these GPUs? Anyway my workshop was getting cold (my 4.1 GHz i970 was below 45 C on air cooling) so even with only 10K PPD it prevents rust stains on my poor quality tools 

Edit: Three in a row


----------



## Feänor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm at around one 8057 wu for two any other ones. Not once did the two fold one simultanously though.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I'm at around one 8057 wu for two any other ones. Not once did the two fold one simultanously though.



If I understand you right then you never had two 8057 at the same time. Is your GPUs both in the same rig? I would hate if my faster card (rig 1) not get one if my slow card (rig 2) is working on one already. But again if a GTS 450 could get one then I just improve my chances to download them.

I looked at prices for new a 460. Yikes. Anyway I bought 3 GPUs the past three weeks so my quota is full.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 19, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Yep you guys are more adventurous than me. Very slight overclock 670 core. Think Ill leave it as is and see what happens.



I'm pretty sure any gtx 460 will run 750 core without any other tweaks. The worst gf104 core i came across, out of ten tested cores, reached 800 before needing any more juice. They just beg to run faster, more like stock gtx 560 clocks.

And from experience, ppd scale almost linearly with clocks: from 725 to 910 mhz core means 25.5% faster. PPD came from 12k up to 15k (assuming 2387 or 5757 wu),  25% more points. The damned 5187 showed a more drastic increase: 8k to a little more than 11k, so a 38% ish addition.

If you can keep them cool, like below 70c, they will clock like there's no tomorrow.

My clocks were done under water, so don't expect more than 850-875 on air, but i like to see ocing while folding like turning a 5$ bill into a 10$ one!



mstenholm said:


> If I understand you right then you never had two 8057 at the same time. Is your GPUs both in the same rig? I would hate if my faster card (rig 1) not get one if my slow card (rig 2) is working on one already. But again if a GTS 450 could get one then I just improve my chances to download them.
> 
> I looked at prices for new a 460. Yikes. Anyway I bought 3 GPUs the past three weeks so my quota is full.



Well i'm stuck with only one gtx 460 2win, so two 460. It's twin sister is gone to RMA.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I'm pretty sure any gtx 460 will run 750 core without any other tweaks. The worst gf104 core i came across, out of ten tested cores, reached 800 before needing any more juice. They just beg to run faster, more like stock gtx 560 clocks.
> 
> And from experience, ppd scale almost linearly with clocks: from 725 to 910 mhz core means 25.5% faster. PPD came from 12k up to 15k (assuming 2387 or 5757 wu),  25% more points. The damned 5187 showed a more drastic increase: 8k to a little more than 11k, so a 38% ish addition.
> 
> ...



My GTX460s both do just under 850MHz core on stock cooling folding stable


----------



## Feänor (Nov 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My GTX460s both do just under 850MHz core on stock cooling folding stable



That's more like it!

My 910 needed max safe volts, so 1,087v. All three gtx 460 cyclone i had watercooled ran those clocks, humming at 45-50c...

I tried unlocking the voltage to 1,212v, as temps were not a problem, and it took 1,2 to get to 930. WAY past the point of diminishing returns, i concluded.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> If I understand you right then you never had two 8057 at the same time. Is your GPUs both in the same rig? I would hate if my faster card (rig 1) not get one if my slow card (rig 2) is working on one already. But again if a GTS 450 could get one then I just improve my chances to download them.
> 
> I looked at prices for new a 460. Yikes. *Anyway I bought 3 GPUs the past three weeks so my quota is full*.



Did you buy AMD cards for WCG?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you buy AMD cards for WCG?



Yes 2 x 7770 and one 7950 plus the one 7770 (the money for it) I gave as a price for the TPU competition. I came one week late to the party. I was sitting in Zambia and saw people flying past me so I HAD to do something to make up


----------



## Feänor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. My production today is over 100k, using just gpu's and a i7 970. Those 8057 wu are really showing!

http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1711328


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Wow. My production today is over 100k, using just gpu's and a i7 970. Those 8057 wu are really showing!
> 
> http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1711328



Woot! That's what I was hoping to see. Congrats Man!

I've been PM'ing the power folders of TPU to make sure they get on this bandwagon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in this?
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/3386670646.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Would anyone be interested in this?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/3386670646.html


YHPM sir!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> YHPM sir!



I think someone wants 7 digits in their 24 hour average.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think *someone wants* 7 digits in their 24 hour average.


That could be any member of this team!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 20, 2012)

4 straight 8057! PPD holding steady at 80k on each of them and yes i did the falcore_15. Its not 100k but Im happy. The other 470 hasnt gotten an 8057 yet. My output is up so Im good


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> nV only I believe



Buggar


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Buggar



They have to come out with other benchmark WU's if they are truly going after equal credit for equal work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice -bigadv dump *Feanor*! We are at 2.2 million with another update to go.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice -bigadv dump *Feanor*! We are at 2.2 million with another update to go.





Had a surprise yesterday: i forgot a bid i put on a supermicro X8DTH-6F motherboard on ebay. Won the motherboard yesterday for 85$. Got two l5520 for 80$ each so around 300$ for a 8c/16t setup. I now hope it can do -bigadv, but that'll be close i think... Must be able to do better than 34 min tpf on 8101!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Had a surprise yesterday: i forgot a bid i put on a supermicro X8DTH-6F motherboard on ebay. Won the motherboard yesterday for 85$. Got two l5520 for 80$ each so around 300$ for a 8c/16t setup. I now hope it can do -bigadv, but that'll be close i think... Must be able to do better than 34 min tpf on 8101!



Best of luck. 2.26 GHz is going to tight, but if it dosn't work out you have an extra 7 PCIe slots


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Had a surprise yesterday: i forgot a bid i put on a supermicro X8DTH-6F motherboard on ebay. Won the motherboard yesterday for 85$. Got two l5520 for 80$ each so around 300$ for a 8c/16t setup. I now hope it can do -bigadv, but that'll be close i think... Must be able to do better than 34 min tpf on 8101!


Congrat's on a nice purchase. Supermicro has a method of overclocking their boards up to 12.5%. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Had a surprise yesterday: i forgot a bid i put on a supermicro X8DTH-6F motherboard on ebay. Won the motherboard yesterday for 85$. Got two l5520 for 80$ each so around 300$ for a 8c/16t setup. I now hope it can do -bigadv, but that'll be close i think... Must be able to do better than 34 min tpf on 8101!



How do you bid on something and then forget? 

But that's a great setup you have coming there


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How do you bid on something and then forget?


I did. That's how i ended up with the 2nd 4P rig. Learned real quick about bidding and drinking.:shadedshu


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Best of luck. 2.26 GHz is going to tight, but if it dosn't work out you have an extra 7 PCIe slots



Honestly, i don't think they'll make it. But imagine this: that 8c/16c motherboard filled with 4 gtx 460 2win...



BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's on a nice purchase. Supermicro has a method of overclocking their boards up to 12.5%. Might be worth looking into.



Google and one hour didn't net me anything. I'll continue my oc quest, but any help/link/files/methods is more than welcome...



[Ion] said:


> How do you bid on something and then forget?
> 
> But that's a great setup you have coming there



You check so many boards, all with names looking the same, add so many to your watch list, you just forgot the first thing you did was sending an offer on a board in perfect visual condition and cannot be tested. I did not bid on it, i sent an offer. And at 85$, yes it is a guess, but i dare to say it was an educated guess. 

Ordered the two l5520, 85$ each, this morning and just came across some evga gtx 460 2win, two for 490$. At 123$ for each gf104 cores, and considering paying a little premium for dual-gpu pcb, i said f*** it and bought them.

I'll finally be able to drool over 8 gpu in one rig... And get sued by my wallet for violent physical damage...



BUCK NASTY said:


> I did. That's how i ended up with the 2nd 4P rig. Learned real quick about bidding and drinking.:shadedshu



For me it is smoking and ebay. I prefer pot over alcohol, but the results are the same: email quickly followed by facepalm...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Honestly, i don't think they'll make it. But imagine this: that 8c/16c motherboard filled with 4 gtx 460 2win...
> 
> Google and one hour didn't net me anything. I'll continue my oc quest, but any help/link/files/methods is more than welcome...
> 
> ...



Wow--that's awesome!  And you'll have new HW to keep your house warm this winter 

Although, that seems a bit rough for the GTX460s...at least here in the US, I can reliably score a 1GB GTX460 for $80-90.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2012)

Well,  I'm bummed!  They sold out of the 480s,  so a 2nd one for my xmas present is out...  So now I'm putting up my 480,  my 2 285s (1 sold already),  and 2 260s.  Got to make up the $250 difference to get a 680.  It may finish my folding for now..  until I find some cheap 460s for the folding box.  Looks like price difference isn't much between 670 and 680,  so might as well go for the big boy!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--that's awesome!  And you'll have new HW to keep your house warm this winter
> 
> Although, that seems a bit rough for the GTX460s...at least here in the US, I can reliably score a 1GB GTX460 for $80-90.



Except that you won't be able to fit 8 gtx 460 in a case... 

And i do see your point of 150$ just for e-peen is a lot...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

Today will be another great day for the team. As of 12pm EST, we are @ 1,186,667 pts and I have another 800K to dump today. Way to fold guys!



Feanor said:


> Google and one hour didn't net me anything. I'll continue my oc quest, but any help/link/files/methods is more than welcome...


I'll see what i can find. I think it is on the SuperMicro site, although unsupported....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Today will be another great day for the team. As of 12pm EST, we are @ 1,186,667 pts and I have* another 800K to dump today*. Way to fold guys!
> 
> 
> I'll see what i can find. I think it is on the SuperMicro site, although unsupported....



Oh you... 

What GPU(s) did you settle on?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh you...
> 
> What GPU(s) did you settle on?


thebluebumbebee is working on acquiring a GTX560ti 448 core for me via CL and considering the 2x GTX 570's from F150Raptor. Might end up with another 450K+/- when the 8057's become consistent.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> thebluebumbebee is working on acquiring a GTX560ti 448 core for me via CL and considering the 2x GTX 570's from F150Raptor. Might end up with another 450K+/- when the 8057's become consistent.




That's awesome--like the output of another 4P rig, but far cheaper!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome--like the output of another 4P rig, but far cheaper!



My 8 gtx 460 setup could be in the 800k ppd. The new wu are the real motivation behind my farm addition.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> My 8 gtx 460 setup could be in the 800k ppd. The new wu are the real motivation behind my farm addition.


What kinda power draw will you see with that rig?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What kinda power draw will you see with that rig?



I don't know yet. From rough numbers, i could guess 200-300w for cpus-mobo-ram-ssd and all the fans, and at least 350-400w for each card. Something between 1500-1800w?

The new rig parts are all ordered:

Azza genesis 9000b
Supermicro X8DTH-6F motherboard
2x Xeon L5520 cooled by 2x Coolermaster 212+
6 x 2gb Ripjaws ddr3-1333 cl7
OCZ agility 3 60gb SSD

These are sure to be used. Now the hypothetical:

Psu i could use: OCZ ZX-1250w gold, OCZ Z-series 850w gold, Seasonic 550w silver, Corsair TX950w.

Systems i have to power:

1- Sr-2 running l5639 watercooled and clocked at 206*18, an idling 8800gt for display, vertex 2 50gb as drive. Currently powered by the Seasonic. 155-160k ppd

2- Celeron g540 on a mini-ATX asus board, a gtx 275 co-op and a gtx 295, Caviar black 1tb. Now powered by the TX950. Solid 30-35k ppd

3- I7 970 watercooled on G1 assassin, will probably run a 2win, force gt 120g, seagate 2tb, Hitachi 3tb, main rig using the 1250w. Normally 60k, now over 150k respect: the 8057...)

4-The new Supermicro/L5520 base, running 3 gtx 460 2win, agility 3 ssd. PPD still to be seen, but power should be in the dual-psu zone. I "think" the 1250 will power it, but i highly doubt it will be enough for any folding, let alone ocing. Using 5187 pts wu, 6x 12k plus whatever smp on the l5520 will earn, let's say 110k. Using 5757 pts wu, more like 130k. In a dream come true (all 8057), 640k ppd...

I would say 1-550w 2-Tx950 3-850w 4-ZX1250? My question would be what do i buy to support the 1250w?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys, I'm concerned about those who are jumping on the P8057 bandwagon.  I've read that you will only get so many of these and then you won't get anymore.  We don't know what the QRB is going to do, but I do recall PG saying they wanted GPU's that are faster than the GTX460's.  I would not be buying hardware based on the results of this benchmark WU.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2012)

Decided I have to wait for black friday and see if I can get a 670/680 for like half off...  or save another month,  something I'm not good at,  but I think I have to do.  I wanted the equivalent of 2 480s for my gaming rig,  and I think even a 670 would do it.  I want to keep the 480 and put it in the folding box,  I won't need to bother folding the old xeon or 2xx cards any more,  no point!  And way more ppd.  Win win I think!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Guys, I'm concerned about those who are jumping on the P8057 bandwagon.  I've read that you will only get so many of these and then you won't get anymore.  We don't know what the QRB is going to do, but I do recall PG saying they wanted GPU's that are faster than the GTX460's.  I would not be buying hardware based on the results of this benchmark WU.



I recycle many things for those boxes, so the cost is not that much, and as power consumption is not so much of a concern, onlu ppd/$ matters to me. Even excluding 8057 of the ppd numbers, the GF-104 core is still great.



johnspack said:


> Decided I have to wait for black friday and see if I can get a 670/680 for like half off...  or save another month,  something I'm not good at,  but I think I have to do.  I wanted the equivalent of 2 480s for my gaming rig,  and I think even a 670 would do it.  I want to keep the 480 and put it in the folding box,  I won't need to bother folding the old xeon or 2xx cards any more,  no point!  And way more ppd.  Win win I think!



Go to evga.com b-stock. gtx 480 for 170 before shipping. Like 210-220$ shipped.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Go to evga.com b-stock. gtx 480 for 170 before shipping. Like 210-220$ shipped.



Yeah,  but in US,  by the time it gets past customs,  not worth it...
The sucky part about businesses down there,  they declare a value..
if you don't declare a value,  no customs...  oh well


----------



## Feänor (Nov 20, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  but in US,  by the time it gets past customs,  not worth it...
> The sucky part about businesses down there,  they declare a value..
> if you don't declare a value,  no customs...  oh well



Out of four order i did with them, none had customs fees or anything. Two motherboard and two gpu.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> .. and considering the 2x GTX 570's from F150Raptor



It seems like he is testing them today: +200k at the 3pm update. Welcome back F150


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2012)

They're sitting on a shelf, the 570's that is.  I fired up the Sr-2 with 3 580's, and 3 480's from a different rig last night.  Curiosity killed the cat.  I had to see what they'd do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like he is testing them today: +200k at the 3pm update. Welcome back F150


I thought the same thing earlier and had to PM him to confirm. That's some heavy duty hardware(3x GTX580's).. Only F150 Raptor would look at a pair of 570's and say "up on the shelf you go". I gotta start rootin' through his trash for the stuff he throws out...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Out of four order i did with them, none had customs fees or anything. Two motherboard and two gpu.



Didn't know if they did that or not.  Private deals are always easy because you can explain how to fill out the customs form,  and it's easy.  Problem with business deals,  if customs decides to charge,  I'm usually broke and can't afford the tax.  Not good...  So is this almost always?  Want to build a side income as I'm allowed to earn 800 extra a month now on disability...  parts up here are expensive...


----------



## Feänor (Nov 21, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> They're sitting on a shelf, the 570's that is.  I fired up the Sr-2 with 3 580's, and 3 480's from a different rig last night.  Curiosity killed the cat.  I had to see what they'd do.



Life is not fair. My sr-2 will not accept to work with more than one card...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2012)

Life is never fair.  I wanted that 2nd 480 so bad.  Waited many years for sli 4880s while using my sli 285s...  finally I get one,  now just one more....  all stock sold out....   now daddy needs a 680/ 670...   bah.... for xmas


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Life is not fair. My sr-2 will not accept to work with more than one card...



What's the problem?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 21, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> What's the problem?



The board boots ok with one card in the first pci-e slot. Anything other than that (and believe me i've tried numerous cards and/or jumpers configuration) equals no boot. Hangs at B8 iirc.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 21, 2012)

Did you try to plug in the 6 pin power for the pci express slots?  Are the red lights on below each pci express slot?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 21, 2012)

Each red led under the pci-e slot did light up when a card was installed. Did plug the other two 6 pin in addition to EPS 8 pin. A second or two of post, then it hangs. Tried stock clocks, 5 different cards. Each works fine alone in slot 1, add anyone into any other slot. Again,


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 21, 2012)

There's a third 6 pin just above the first PC express slot, below and to the left of the CPU 8 and 6 pin connectors.  That one is for the PC express slots.  The red leds are always suppose to be on even without a card in, unless it's disabled.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> There's a third 6 pin just above the first PC express slot, below and to the left of the CPU 8 and 6 pin connectors.  That one is for the PC express slots.  The red leds are always suppose to be on even without a card in, unless it's disabled.



And I thought my SuperMicro H8QGL-IF+ mobo's were complicated. WTF, Is there enough 6-pins on that board?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get a non fermi GPU to fold in the same rig as a fermi GPU? 

I have been trying but can't figure it out. 
I'm trying to fold on a gtx460 and a 8800gts g80


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

How well do 6850's fold fellas?


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 21, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Google and one hour didn't net me anything. I'll continue my oc quest, but any help/link/files/methods is more than welcome...



from the PDF manual 

Intel® TurboMode Tech
Select Enabled to use the Turbo Mode to boost system performance. The options
are Enabled and Disabled.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Has anyone been able to get a non fermi GPU to fold in the same rig as a fermi GPU?
> 
> I have been trying but can't figure it out.
> I'm trying to fold on a gtx460 and a 8800gts g80



According to Buck it doesn't work well.  For that reason, I passed up a G92 card a couple months back...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> According to Buck it doesn't work well.  For that reason, I passed up a G92 card a couple months back...



Thanks. 
Even if it doesn't work well, is it possible to do at all?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks.
> Even if it doesn't work well, is it possible to do at all?



He couldn't explain to me how to do it--so I can't really say.


EDIT:  I have the GTX470s up and folding P8057s


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks.
> Even if it doesn't work well, is it possible to do at all?



G80 cards will not fold with GF100/GF104. I do not know why, but there is a conflict between the clients. It's one of those weird F@H things.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> G80 cards will not fold with GF100/GF104. I do not know why, but there is a conflict between the clients. It's one of those weird F@H things.



thank you. Not the news i had wanted but thats okay. I guess thats what the empty slot in the E2140 rig is for 

can a 8600GT GPU2 client fold with a gf100/gf104 or is it all nonfermi Nividia GPUs cant fold in the same system?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you. Not the news i had wanted but thats okay. I guess thats what the empty slot in the E2140 rig is for
> 
> can a 8600GT GPU2 client fold with a gf100/gf104 or is it all nonfermi Nividia GPUs cant fold in the same system?



I don't think that would work.  It's all the same client for pre-Fermi cards.


It's looking like GPU folding won't be something I can sustain when I'm actually in the dorm.  With the fans on the GTX470s  at 75%, they were both pushing nearly 110C.  With the fans at 100%, it's a more manageable just-under-85C.  But the noise of the fans like this is unbelievable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I don't think that would work.  It's all the same client for pre-Fermi cards.
> 
> 
> It's looking like GPU folding won't be something I can sustain when I'm actually in the dorm.  With the fans on the GTX470s  at 75%, they were both pushing nearly 110C.  With the fans at 100%, it's a more manageable just-under-85C.  But the noise of the fans like this is unbelievable.



thats a disapointment...kinda but thats fine, I have a gtx465 thats on its way to me so no big deal..


also i know its a gtx460 not a gtx470 but just to rub it in....(not sure why it shows GPU MHZ change,as they have been at 750 for 2 days stright now) also my actual fan speed doesn't show on there, as its controlled by a 3pin on the mobo but its running at 1200rpms and can't even hear it over my xiggy fan thats running ~1k rpm


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Has anyone been able to get a non fermi GPU to fold in the same rig as a fermi GPU?


No.  Just will not.  Bummer.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you Buck for PMing me details on the QRB WUs the other day. I set up my P55 machine (running 3x 460s) and it's reading 130K PPD. One of the cards is working on a huge 16975pt 8057 WU while the other two are doing 2387pt 8054s. Didn't get to my other clients yet but I hope to get at least the other 470, 465 and 460 on the betas when I get my computers settled again.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

how are you getting so many points from a gtx460 jstn? I am only getting about 9k ppd from mine.

I assume i am missing something i need to setup to get the WU's that you are gettting.
Would you mind PMing me(you or anyone that can help) with details of the setup or a link to giving info on how to do it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dunno if the PM I just sent went through, but here's the info for all:



			
				BUCK NASTY said:
			
		

> Just want to make sure you are aware of the ERB we are experiencing with F@H.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2780135&posted=1#post2780135


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, it looks like the 2 GTX470s pull about 150k PPD or so.  A bit less than I was expecting, but still awesome.  I managed to get in 3 WUs (~45k points) before either power was cut or the RAs unplugged everything (all of my remote rigs were off when I woke up this morning).


----------



## Steevo (Nov 21, 2012)

I may have to break down and buy a 580 for a system or two.

I added about 20 cores today to SMP. Will add another 12 next week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, it looks like the 2 GTX470s pull about 150k PPD or so.  A bit less than I was expecting, but still awesome.  I managed to get in 3 WUs (~45k points) before either power was cut or the RAs unplugged everything (all of my remote rigs were off when I woke up this morning).



Check your logs to see if you're running 2.22.  It sure sounds like you're running 2.25-my GTX460 is trouncing your GTX470-shouldn't happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Check your logs to see if you're running 2.22.  It sure sounds like you're running 2.25-my GTX460 is trouncing your GTX470-shouldn't happen.



Well, the systems have gone offline now--I'll check on Sunday.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow!!! Over 700k in one day!!! (http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1711328)




I do know it is an error, but still really cool. Buck you have a 2,3 million day!!!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm waiting with baited breath for the beginning of black friday sales at ncix...  should start at 10pm...   haven't paid any bills yet,  just in case....daddy needs a 670/680


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind, it has decided to work again on a different computer. No idea why it no longer works at all in a PC it ran in a few months ago, maybe the board or PSU has an issue or something. 

EDIT2: Same deal on the other computer now. Guess it might be fried.

I think my GTX 470 might be dead. First mistake was leaving it on my desk for 2 days unbagged, second mistake was my dad probably picking it up and looking at it, and now it's giving me a Code 43 in Device Manager. Going to swap it around with my GTX 465 in the same system but I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Going to swap it around with my GTX 465 in the same system but I don't have my hopes up.



Sadly ppd/w is awful. :shadedshu

On the other hand, ppd/$ is really not that bad, so why not?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 22, 2012)

Im running 2.22 on both my 470s but i believe it has to do more with the core speed. Mine are at 675 core and getting 160k. Ill bet your 460s are clocked much higher so more ppd for you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, it has decided to work again on a different computer. No idea why it no longer works at all in a PC it ran in a few months ago, maybe the board or PSU has an issue or something.
> 
> EDIT2: Same deal on the other computer now. Guess it might be fried.
> 
> I think my GTX 470 might be dead. First mistake was leaving it on my desk for 2 days unbagged, second mistake was my dad probably picking it up and looking at it, and now it's giving me a Code 43 in Device Manager. Going to swap it around with my GTX 465 in the same system but I don't have my hopes up.


I'm sorry to hear about that.  My GTX470s are wicked fast cards--although the heat, noise, and power usage is unbelievable 

Are you going to pick up another one, or something different?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

I run all the cards in my sig along with 11 various desktops and 3 laptops, and power isn't much of an issue. Sucks losing another used card that I paid $90 for just a few months ago, and I lost a $100 used 460 a few months ago as well. I've been really picky about picking up the last few NVIDIA cards I have because I could have been better off getting one of those $200 GTX 480s new instead of having $190 worth of paperweights. Not to diss the used market for cards as there are some great people I have dealt with this year and their cards are in excellent shape, but I guess these are risks you take when buying used.

I think I'm going to hold off on buying more cards as I have invested so much money in this stuff and I am "broke" so I'm not buying any more stuff for a while. Going to keep going 100% on what still works though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna have a ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II on Sunday night. Curious what it will do.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gonna have a ASUS GTX570 Direct CU II on Sunday night. Curious what it will do.
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/m...pics/asusgtx570directcuII/normal_IMG_3938.JPG



That's awesome! 

Are you picking up another card as well?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes he is.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like those 570s are still holding their value really well, judging from the $250-300 they still go for on Newegg.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've been really picky about picking up the last few NVIDIA cards I have because I could have been better off getting one of those $200 GTX 480s new instead of having $190 worth of paperweights.


Yep,  best $179can I ever spent for a new card!  Wish I had pulled the trigger sooner and got 2 while I could....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes he is.


Yes I is. Hope to have a GTX560ti 448 core as well.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn woke up to 2 stuck machines both said core outdated. Had to uninstall client and reinstall now folding again but confused on what that meant. Going on vacation for a week so hopefully they stay folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> Damn woke up to 2 stuck machines both said core outdated. Had to uninstall client and reinstall now folding again but confused on what that meant. Going on vacation for a week so hopefully they stay folding.



Those are the P762x's which demand the 2.25 core.  All 4 of my cards are working on them and I'm down 30K PPD.

Buck, your inbox is full.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 22, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those are the P762x's which demand the 2.25 core.  All 4 of my cards are working on them and I'm down 30K PPD.
> 
> Buck, your inbox is full.



So i'm not the one who's a lottle pissed of at the 5187 pts units...

And in a more general context, keeping Fahcontrol using the 2.22 core is quite painful if you ask me. I have to constantly reset and uninstall the program to keep getting 5757, 2387 and 8057, which all could be considered -advmethods units (at least according to gpu tracker). I did try to let them fold seeing a 880 mhz gtx 460 getting 9300 ppd is just unacceptable...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2012)

Are there any beta wus for the 6xx series?  If they are going to back off on those for fermi,  I might hold out for a 680.  Then 660tis for the folding box....


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 23, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Are there any beta wus for the 6xx series?  If they are going to back off on those for fermi,  I might hold out for a 680.  Then 660tis for the folding box....



My 660ti has been getting them for a while now.  It's getting around 130K PPD on a very, very light OC.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 23, 2012)

Well,  need to sell off some old cards.  Have to shut down folding box for awhile until I repopulate it with newer cards..  Yes I'm poor,  and need to scrape up the funds for a 670 for xmas!  Sorry,  priorities.....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 23, 2012)

Feanor said:


> So i'm not the one who's a lottle pissed of at the 5187 pts units...
> I did try to let them fold seeing a 880 mhz gtx 460 getting 9300 ppd is just unacceptable...



I'm been watching the number 16,600 all day for my 680  3 in a row.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 23, 2012)

Supermicro rig updates:

Cpus and the 850w psu are in town, mobo is in new york, and all the others components (save graphic cards) are coming from vancouver to quebec city. That's 5000 km and it's been 2 days since it left vancouver, so i should get them next week. 

Sadly i don't have tracking for the two evga 2win cards, so they're the only part i don't know how far they're from here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2012)

I look forward to seeing that rig run Feanor!

Wow, we laid down 3 million points yesterday. Way to fold guy's! 

Locked down the GTX560ti 448 core, so should have it in the next week. I'm away for the holiday and I can see that my GTX460 is running Fahcore15 2.25, so will not be able to change it until Sunday night. Monday I will have at least another 150K ppd online. Hopefully the 4P rigs will continue their streak of P8102's as well.

Keep on folding brothers!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I look forward to seeing that rig run Feanor!
> 
> Wow, we laid down 3 million points yesterday. Way to fold guy's!
> 
> ...


That's awesome! 

It's also why I suggest running Teamviewer on your rigs for easy remote access 

I noticed you've had some 0pt WUs recently--has something gone wrong?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> It's also why I suggest running Teamviewer on your rigs for easy remote access
> 
> *I noticed you've had some 0pt WUs recently--has something gone wrong*?



I was trying to shake a couple of P7xxx wu's. Don't normally try to do that, but was going out of town and did not want the 2.25 core on the rig at the time. Didn't matter, as I ended up with a P7xxx less than 36 hrs later:shadedshu.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 23, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I was trying to shake a couple of P7xxx wu's. Don't normally try to do that, but was going out of town and did not want the 2.25 core on the rig at the time. Didn't matter, as I ended up with a P7xxx less than 36 hrs later:shadedshu.



My straight 2.22 using time record stands at 5 wus, so 20 hours. 

I'm re-installing FAHControl at this very moment...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I'm re-installing FAHControl at this very moment...



Why?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 24, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why?



I don't know how to erase a workunit in fahcontrol to make the client download another one. The easiest and fastest way of resetting wu is uninstall. With gpu tracker, it was way easier.

It's been almost two days since my gtx 460 are not folding 24/7 because of that shit. I gave up 30 minutes ago: fuck it and go for the principle of any unit is worth it... 

End of the positive thinking.

And watch your ppd drop from 16k/gpu to not even 9k while your cards are baking hot (at least for me, they run a good 6-7c more than any other 2387-5757-8057 units, upping the temps from low 80s to around 90).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2012)

"If you are bent on deleting the WU and are using Windows 7, go into "C:\Users\[USER]\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work" and delete the folder that corresponds to the offending slot." - found on http://foldingforum.org

Edit: We have to take the good with the bad, and the P762x's are the definition of "bad".  Yes, 16 hours (GTX 460) on one WU sucks, but we have to concentrate on the science, not the points.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 24, 2012)

In the core file after you access the fermi file, I have 2 files.  One says beta, and the other says Core_15.fah.  In the beta file is 2.22, and the Core_15.fah is the 2.25.  The only wu's that I've gotten that have used the 2.25 core has been the 76xx's.  Every other wu so far accesses the beta file for the 2.22 core.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2012)

*Get them while they are hot (8057)*

After 4 days of 8018 and what's worse I'm now on my fifth 8057 in a row 

Get them blue cards running.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2012)

A good friend of mine started out his college course for web design today.  He has disabilities like me.  One of my 285s is now in his computer,  which I actually built over time for him.  He has student version of CS6 suite,  and I think the 285 is probably the min for his course.  I'll rebuild my folding box over time with proper 4/560s.......


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an 8800GTS G92 in the mail that will be used mostly for folding.  I figure with a slight OC I should be able to pull anywhere between 5 and 6k PPD?  I should have it up and running by the end of next week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have an 8800GTS G92 in the mail that will be used mostly for folding.  I figure with a slight OC I should be able to pull anywhere between 5 and 6k PPD?  I should have it up and running by the end of next week.


You'll get 6k PPD on a GPU2 with the card clocked @ 725/1940/stock memory. With all those 7770's you got now I'm sure you could bring a 460/470 back to F@H for 100K+ PPD? It would be great to have you back up in the top 10.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You'll get 6k PPD on a GPU2 with the card clocked @ 725/1940/stock memory. With all those 7770's you got now I'm sure you could bring a 460/470 back to F@H for 100K+ PPD? It would be great to have you back up in the top 10.



I'll see what I can do.  I tried running FAH on the GTX470s over break--they're just too hot.  They did nearly 110C at 75% fan and still nearly 90C at 100% (which is unbearable).  I can try later breaking them up and putting one GTX460 and one GTX470 in a rig so they get better airflow.

I will see what I can do with the GTX460s later--they're by far my slowest cards for WCG.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'll see what I can do.  I tried running FAH on the GTX470s over break--they're just too hot.  They did nearly 110C at 75% fan and still nearly 90C at 100% (which is unbearable).  I can try later breaking them up and putting one GTX460 and one GTX470 in a rig so they get better airflow.
> 
> I will see what I can do with the GTX460s later--they're by far my slowest cards for WCG.


The 460's might be your best "bang for the buck" with F@H and leave the stronger cards for WCG.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The 460's might be your best "bang for the buck" with F@H and leave the stronger cards for WCG.



My thought entirely.  I'd like to run everything for a few days and see how high I can get with the new GPUs--but then I'll look into bringing one or both of the GTX460s to FAH again


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 27, 2012)

Speaking of GTX 460s, anyone have one for sale?  PM me if you do.  Thanks


----------



## Feänor (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> My thought entirely.  I'd like to run everything for a few days and see how high I can get with the new GPUs--but then I'll look into bringing one or both of the GTX460s to FAH again



I'll start by saying i don't know much, not to say nothing, about WCG gpu crunching. So my opinion is kind of limited.

The gtx 460 is, and will remain until a proper kepler core is released, the royal queen of folding, with 580 as a small king (ppd/w, ppd/$ and power/cooling requirements are considered here).

My personal favorite point is ppd/w. Yes an oced gtx 470/480 can output really solid ppd, but the amount of heat produced when many are installed is just gargantuan. On air, for me it is only doable under specific circonstances, like winter and a room temp of 5-10c...

The effect is really less important on the 580, but here the gtx 460 raises it's second ace: price. Two 460 still cost less than a 580, and two 580 will probably classify in the space heater category, just like the gf100 cards.

My experience tells me only the 460 can do tri- or quad-card folding without some huge custom loop.

In short, bring those back!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I'll start by saying i don't know much, not to say nothing, about WCG gpu crunching. So my opinion is kind of limited.
> 
> The gtx 460 is, and will remain until a proper kepler core is released, the royal queen of folding, with 580 as a small king (ppd/w, ppd/$ and power/cooling requirements are considered here).
> 
> ...


Agreed. For several years the GTX460 has been the workhorse of the GPU Folding community and will continue to be for the foreseeable future. I am glad that Pande Group decided to bring over the Earlt Return Bonus to GPU's, as it invigorates the GPU folders again(and increases the value of all Fermi card's).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed. For several years the GTX460 has been the workhorse of the GPU Folding community and will continue to be for the foreseeable future. I am glad that Pande Group decided to bring over the Earlt Return Bonus to GPU's, as it invigorates the GPU folders again(and increases the value of all Fermi card's).



The GTX470s are great for WCG and FAH--but holy shit.  The amount of heat that they throw of is enormous.  It wouldn't surprise me if one of my GTX470s used as much electricity as all three HD7770s.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The GTX470s are great for WCG and FAH--but holy shit.  The amount of heat that they throw of is enormous.  It wouldn't surprise me if one of my GTX470s used as much electricity as all three HD7770s.



I could fairly say a gtx 470 output almost equal heat to two triple-slot spaced gtx 460. They are SO much more efficient!

I thought it was bad luck after 3 days without any 8057, only to realize i didn't re-entered the client-type thing after installation...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2012)

I too have moved away from the beta for a few WU's, as the 7xxx WU's are killin' my cards. Just got to remember to add the "client-type/beta" setting back into the client.

Today will be a great day for the Team, as we are @ 2.845Million as of the 6PM update. Nice work guys!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 28, 2012)

Forgot to add that i've received the 212+,the case, the ssd, the psu, and 2 out of three 3 ram kits for my big folding box. The three missing gtx 460 2win, mobo and cpu are all on their way to my hands. If timing is good, i'll maybe play with this beast this weekend!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bad news?*

Just read this morning that Intel is planning to do away with user replaceable CPUs.  


Intel 'preparing' to put an end to user-replaceable CPUs

Yesterday, a report emerged claiming that Intel is planning to release its upcoming 14-nanometer Broadwell architecture processors as a ball grid array (BGA) rather than an land grid array (LGA) package.

This would have several widespread implications, including bringing to an end to processor (CPU) upgrades.

Traditionally, the processors in desktop systems are fitted into a socket on the motherboard that allows them to be removed and replaced, while systems such as notebooks and tablets have the CPU soldered onto the motherboard.

At present, Intel uses the LGA package design, which allows the processor to either be fitted into a socket or soldered directly to a motherboard. This gives the OEM down the line options as to how to mount the processor onto the motherboard.

A switch to BGA would mean that the processor could no longer be fitted into socket where it could be removed or replaced, and instead would be soldered to the motherboard much like processors for notebooks and tablets are nowadays.

The rumor that Intel was planning a switch from LGA to BGA has been circulating for months, but earlier this week Japanese tech site PC Watch (translation here) was the first to break the news.

I have now independent confirmation from a PC building OEM, who declined to be named, along with two motherboard makers, that Intel has briefed them of the switch from LGA to BGA for Broadwell architecture processors, which are expected to make an appearance next year.

Separately, tech site SemiAccurate has also received confirmation from two unnamed PC OEMs.

Why the switch?

First and foremost, at least from Intel's point of view, is that this move puts the chip giant in an even more commanding position, allowing it greater control over the motherboard market. More control means more money.

While it doesn't seen that Intel wants to cut existing motherboard makers out of the equation just yet, sources I have spoken to seem to be worried that this could happen in the mid-to-long-term.  

The vast array of motherboard choices that both enthusiasts and OEMs currently enjoy could be a thing of the past in a couple of years.

It's a move that could make PC OEMs happy too. Soldering a component to a motherboard is cheaper than soldering a socket and then fitting that processor into the socket. The difference might only be pennies, but spread over millions of PCs, those pennies add up.

As far as the PC OEMs are concerned, killing off the PC upgrade market would be a good thing because it would push people to buy new PCs rather than upgrade their existing hardware. The PC industry is currently stagnant, partly because consumers and enterprise are making existing hardware last longer.

The casualties of this move will be upgraders and PC 'modders', the huge market that exists around them. While not many people bother to upgrade their PCs, instead choosing to buy a new one, the market is large enough to support countless manufacturers and vendors. This move by Intel would be the final nail in the coffin for this industry, taking down a number of players. This, unfortunately, would have a corresponding knock-on effect on jobs.

Intel wins. OEMS win. People wanting cheap PCs win. But there are a lot of losers.

According to SemiAccurate, the successor of the Broadwell architecture, called Skylake, will bring back a socketed CPU, "for a generation, possibly two," but I have not been able to confirm this independently.

It seems that this is the beginning of the end for upgrades, and not just CPU upgrades. Apple is already soldering RAM onto the motherboards of its MacBook Pro systems.

This feels to me like the beginning of the end for the desktop PC. Modularity made the desktop PC, and removing this key feature will break it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2012)

Gary, I've seen this in several places as well. Sad if it becomes reality. I guess we will flock to server hardware...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gary, I've seen this in several places as well. Sad if it becomes reality. I guess we will flock to server hardware...



I'm actually considering a server....I've found someone on [H] who has offered to sell me two quad-core LGA771 Xeons with heatsinks, a Supermicro board, and some FB DDR2 RAM for $90.  Hard to pass up at that price, even though I have no non-DC use for it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm actually considering a server....I've found someone on [H] who has offered to sell me two quad-core LGA771 Xeons with heatsinks, a Supermicro board, and some FB DDR2 RAM for $90.  Hard to pass up at that price, even though I have no non-DC use for it.


Socket 771 performance is horrible for DC work, but for $90 you may be able to find another use... When are you going 4P?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Socket 771 performance is horrible for DC work, but for $90 you may be able to find another use... When are you going 4P?



Why so horrible?  I figure for WCG it should at least match one of my i7s (if I run Linux on it, as I intend to).

4P is just too expensive--spending $90 on a toy is far more doable than $2000 

I can make $90 in profit on one of my dual core sales systems, so it isnt'e xactly a drain on my finances


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2012)

In a few words - there are no 4 core with HT for 771 and the fast one goes for +$400 a pair.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> In a few words - there are no 4 core with HT for 771 and the fast one goes for +$400 a pair.



Well, this would be two Yorkfield Xeon Quads at ~2.5GHz.  Not bad IMO--8 cores for $90 is a pretty good deal I think.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, this would be two Yorkfield Xeon Quads at ~2.5GHz.  Not bad IMO--8 cores for $90 is a pretty good deal I think.



Sorry I missed that the CPUs were included. OK deal then but what about power supply? Can you use an ordinary single ATX cable?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Sorry I missed that the CPUs were included. OK deal then but what about power supply? Can you use an ordinary single ATX cable?



It takes an ATX, an 8-pin EPS, and a 4-pin.  So one of the Antec 650w PSUs that I have would work fine. (This is the board)


----------



## Feänor (Nov 29, 2012)

Could someone tell me what is so complicated with custom forms when you ship from USA to canada? Almost any other country in the world can declare 1$ for value and still be able to protect the item with an insurance covering the real value (here i can buy protection 100$ at a time for 1,80$, so 300$ worth of protection costs 5,40$, and declare any value i want for custom purpose).

I got my cpus today: i bought them for 89 US$ each, so 178 US$ total, and have to pay 71,68 CAN$ to ups for "brokerage C.O.D. due". 

I really feel like i got ...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunday afternoon I met up with TheMailman78 to take possession of this ASUS ENGTX570 Direct CU II and let me tell you it's a beast of a card. I had no idea how large it really was until I held it in my hand. I finally decided to do a suicide run with it today on a P8057. Took it up to 970/1940/1900 @ 1.125V where it was stable for an hour. Best production was *189,990 PPD*. Highest temp was 47C with fans @ 65%(ambient temps are 21c). I just had to push it and crashed @ 980 core, but I now know it'll run 940-950 core 24/7. It's amazing the cooling solution that this card possesses. Downloading ASUS GPU Tweak to see if I can up the volts some more. Wish me luck!

*Edit: ASUS GPU Tweak sucks! Back to good ol' Afterburner!*


----------



## Feänor (Nov 29, 2012)

At least i got something to lessen my humour: received my 2win from RMA!

Little screenshot: 340k ppd, not bad...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2012)

Feanor said:


> At least i got something to lessen my humour: received my 2win from RMA!
> 
> Little screenshot: 340k ppd, not bad...


Very Nice!!! I can't wait until you get all of them running.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Very Nice!!! I can't wait until you get all of them running.



Just let me tell you: Same here!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Woot--you guys have some awesome new GPUs! 
How consistent are the QRB GPU WUs at this point?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woot--you guys have some awesome new GPUs!
> How consistent are the QRB GPU WUs at this point?



Each 8057 unit nets me in the 16-17k points and takes around 4 hours to complete. My 4,2 ghz hexacore needs 12 for the same output...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Each 8057 unit nets me in the 16-17k points and takes around 4 hours to complete. My 4,2 ghz hexacore needs 12 for the same output...



Sorry--I meant to ask, how many of the GPU WUs that you're getting are the QRB ones vs standard GPU WUs?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2012)

Ion - I had four days without and then yesterday more then half were the good ones so there are no consistency.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 29, 2012)

Only have 1 rig running currently (SR-2 w/ 2 X5570 and 2 GTX-460), should have the other 2 by tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

For the first time in as long as I can remember, TPU's F@H team is listed with no threats on EOC!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 29, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Ion - I had four days without and then yesterday more then half were the good ones so there are no consistency.



Agreed. Got six of them since yeaterday evening, and the day before not even one. Seems like they come and go.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> For the first time in as long as I can remember, TPU's F@H team is listed with no threats on EOC!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121129/folding.png


Yep, noticed this as well. We will be picking up a couple of places in the next few weeks and should be within the top 30 around 1st of the year. We have some great opportunities in the top 30 as well. We must grow this team and increase our 24 hour average. I feel this is completely feasible with the Early Return Bonus on GPU's. *Let's start recruiting for TPU!*


----------



## Steevo (Nov 29, 2012)

Client access express eh? I love green screen with 10 key.


I should be adding 16or more cores in the next couple weeks as a few new builds are done, and some installs at the other store location gets done. I had to take my laptop off yesterday as I installed new firmware on my phone and didn't want any unexpected crashes while flashing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2012)

Several things:

Yesterday was the largest daily point total that I've ever gotten @ 209,000 which is due partly to....
I made my 560 Ti's available to the beta projects and they like the P8057's....
But I forgot to 2.22 'em, so my points would have been even higher (kept asking myself why they were only doing 10,000 PPD more than my 460's)
For those who want a comparison:
GTX 460 1GB @ 750 MHz  P8057 TPF 2 min. 30 sec for 95,723 PPD.
GTX 560 Ti   @ 900 MHz P8057  TPF 1 min. 46sec for 161,422 PPD with 2.22.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Several things:
> 
> Yesterday was the largest daily point total that I've ever gotten @ 209,000 which is due partly to....
> I made my 560 Ti's available to the beta projects and they like the P8057's....
> ...



Bruce, your 560ti is 384 core, correct? If so, I have realized that the GTX560ti 384 is quickly becoming the preferential card for Earl Return Bonus GPU. Even with the extra cores, my 560ti 448 and GTX570 only do marginally better(10-20K). Not worth the extra costs(both card & electrical usage). Thanks for the info Bruce!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 29, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Bruce, your 560ti is 384 core, correct? If so, I have realized that the GTX560ti 384 is quickly becoming the preferential card for Earl Return Bonus GPU. Even with the extra cores, my 560ti 448 and GTX570 only do marginally better(10-20K). Not worth the extra costs(both card & electrical usage). Thanks for the info Bruce!



Correct.  384 cores.  Just a pair of these: GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Steevo (Nov 29, 2012)

I may have to find a reason to buy a few of those for work machines......


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah,  I have to accelerate my folding box rebuild.  I just got the worst xmas card possible.  My mother informed me she was going to Vancouver for cancer treatment.  She wouldn't give any details,  so it's probably not good.  Already lost my father to cancer 10 years ago.  I've gotta get me some fermi cards,  need to get this cancer research going!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 29, 2012)

For the first time, my gpus folded more points in one day than my sr-2 in two:

510k today, around half for my 4 gtx 460 and the rest to my sr-2 and gtx 275/295 box.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Several things:
> 
> 
> GTX 560 Ti   @ 900 MHz P8057  TPF 1 min. 46sec for 161,422 PPD with 2.22.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Bruce, your 560ti is 384 core, correct? If so, I have realized that the GTX560ti 384 is quickly becoming the preferential card for Earl Return Bonus GPU. Even with the extra cores, my 560ti 448 and GTX570 only do marginally better(10-20K). Not worth the extra costs(both card & electrical usage). Thanks for the info Bruce!



That is only 10 seconds slower then my 680 running at 1268 GHz. No good for folding and no good for crunching. Could be good for gaming but I newer tried 

This morning I had to let my 450 go to the special place in heaven for used folding gear (alone with my other MSI 460 card some time ago). A GTX560ti could take its place in the near future when winter kicks in.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> That is only 10 seconds slower then my 680 running at 1268 GHz. No good for folding and no good for crunching. Could be good for gaming but I newer tried
> 
> This morning I had to let my 450 go to the special place in heaven for used folding gear (alone with my other MSI 460 card some time ago). A GTX560ti could take its place in the near future when winter kicks in.



Did folding just cook the GTS450 to death?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

I see the "best day" in the history of this team happening tonight. We are @ 2.56Mil as of 6pm EST update. I have 700K in -bigadv and 100K in ERB GPU uploading between 9pm and 12am updates. I'm gonna guess we will lay down 3.6Million easy today. Bring everything you got boy's!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Did folding just cook the GTS450 to death?



I'm sure it killed my 460. I didn't take a picture but one voltage regulator turned brown over night. The 450GTS is still alive but it (at least I think that is the culprit) has given me problems lately. The rig is old so I don't want to spend to much time/money to keep it running 24/7 but since it holds all of my photo/printer software it will live to do odd jobs.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure it killed my 460. I didn't take a picture but one voltage regulator turned brown over night. The 450GTS is still alive but it (at least I think that is the culprit) has given me problems lately. The rig is old so I don't want to spend to much time/money to keep it running 24/7 but since it holds all of my photo/printer software it will live to do odd jobs.



mstenholm, what kind of work do you do? Consulting?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Arg,  it sucks being poor.  I just find out my mom has cancer today,  and not much I can do about it.  Wish I could run a fleet of folding boxes!  So the rest of you...  fold your brains out!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 30, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Arg,  it sucks being poor.  I just find out my mom has cancer today,  and not much I can do about it.  Wish I could run a fleet of folding boxes!  So the rest of you...  fold your brains out!



My 3rd and 4th gtx 460 2win are coming to town next week, i've got my two l5520 today and the mobo should arrive by monday. By next week-end, it'll be some nasty points coming!

I take the time to wish your mom the best. Sad to hear your story...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Thankyou.   And take the time to cut out the stupid vents in the back.  Dropped my folding temps on a 260 by 10c.   Think I'll even do it to my 480 now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

Feanor said:


> My 3rd and 4th gtx 460 2win are coming to town next week, i've got my two l5520 today and the mobo should arrive by monday. By next week-end, it'll be some nasty points coming!
> 
> I take the time to wish your mom the best. Sad to hear your story...



OMG, this will be epic if you can get all of them configured and running @ full production. I will await their arrival with much anticipation.

I'll wait a few months and see where the PPD settles on these beta WU's. I have a feeling my next rig will be GPU based with 4 cards. Never thought I would head back towards GPU, but then again this is Pande Group!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

And yes,  folding rig back up!  Just a small change...  but the 260 seems to be doing well.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 30, 2012)

johnspack said:


> And take the time to cut out the stupid vents in the back.



Not really a good idea for RMA. I don't think EVGA will appreciate...

The 4 cards i've bought so far are all brand new products. I'll wait till the warranty expire before doing anything!



BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, this will be epic if you can get all of them configured and running @ full production.



Well with two by my side plus my mini-box, i can tell you i feel the 1,2kW of heat... That is with a 30" wide window, a 4" opening, and -5 C air coming from outside. 

Room temp at two feet: 31c. 

I still don't know how i'll spread all that over the only two rooms with network connection.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Not really a good idea for RMA. I don't think EVGA will appreciate...



Yeah,  the 260 I did it to was way over warranty.  But I know the risks,  and folding a card is risky to begin with.  Plus,  I got the brand new 480 for 179can!  Not like I'm risking a lot....
Hmm,  my quote button is messed up...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

By the way,  I'm going all over the net right now,  describing how both my mother and father got cancer,   and you need to fold.   And giving the folding at home address.  Sorry,  very upset right now.  I hope more people understand how widespread cancer is,  and we need to stop it.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> mstenholm, what kind of work do you do? Consulting?



Yes I work for my old company from time to time (140-180 days a year).


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

Wheee!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice work Pete!

Just want to say that you guys folded 3.8Million points yesterday! This is just phenomenal. Keep up the great work!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2012)

My first big points drop in less than one hour.  I'll go to sleep and let it do one more.  I can't fold the 480 all the time,  this is my gaming box.  Need to put this stuff in my folding box!
And everyone should know I got my ppd to stable 110k+ on the single card.   No oces yet,  havent tried this time.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 30, 2012)

The supermicro will be available tomorrow at 13h. I know what i'll do with the rest of the weekend...

Cpu----Check
Mobo---Check
Ram----Check
Psu----Check
Case---Check
Fans---Check
Son's security --Check
Cooling-- It's -12c outside, so Check
Camera-- Check

Missing:

Gpus--In Miami at the moment. 2800 km to go!
Beer---Must buy more, only have a kilkenny now...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

Feanor said:


> The supermicro will be available tomorrow at 13h. I know what i'll do with the rest of the weekend...
> 
> Cpu----Check
> Mobo---Check
> ...


Where did you get the GPU's from and at what price? Ebay?


----------



## Feänor (Nov 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Where did you get the GPU's from and at what price? Ebay?



First two local, last pair on ebay. 500$ and 490$ shipped. Not that easy to find though. That's why i jumped on them when thay came across my grasp!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

Feanor said:


> First two local, last pair on ebay. 500$ and 490$ shipped. Not that easy to find though. That's why i jumped on them when thay came across my grasp!



Your dedication is impressive!


----------



## Feänor (Nov 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Your dedication is impressive!



They will retain more value in time than standard gtx 460, as only a small number were produced, and god does it fold!

While you can pretty much protect yourself from heart related problem with good life habits, cancer can strike at any age, any condition and any shape. It is a real bitch which i'll fight with my gpus!


----------



## Feänor (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally received my mobo this afternoon...

Got my hands on the board, only to see a clearly blown chip. 

Started the refund process, but that doesn't give me any board... Stuck with all gear but nothing to plug into! I think i'm gonna get drunk...


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2012)

Dam!  I'll lift a beer for you too!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Finally received my mobo this afternoon...
> 
> Got my hands on the board, only to see a clearly blown chip.
> 
> Started the refund process, but that doesn't give me any board... Stuck with all gear but nothing to plug into! I think i'm gonna get drunk...



I'm sorry 

Are you going to pick up another one in the meantime?


----------



## Feänor (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> Are you going to pick up another one in the meantime?



Well i'll start by managing my anger, then i'll see...


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

I just installed FAH on my i7-860 system and I'm going to see how the two GTX460s do.  I'll be watching the PPD and the temperatures


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I just installed FAH on my i7-860 system and I'm going to see how the two GTX460s do.  I'll be watching the PPD and the temperatures



Cool! Let's us know if you need any help optimizing the clients!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Cool! Let's us know if you need any help optimizing the clients!


I think they're doing fine.  I'm 10% through two P8057 WUs and getting 219k PPD between the two cards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think they're doing fine.  I'm 10% through two P8057 WUs and getting *219k PPD* between the two cards


Damn I love these P8057's!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn I love these P8057's!!!!!!



I'm quite frankly astonished.  Even on the best 5757pt WUs, I'd get ~32.5k PPD running these same cards at the same clocks


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2012)

Setting up my 580 now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Setting up my 580 now


Prepare yourself for 200K+ PPD depending on clocks! Awesome to have the 1st 580 doing Early Return Bonus for Team TPU!!! Let us know your progress please.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2012)

Its fast and was easy to setup, thanks for the guide


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Its fast and was easy to setup, thanks for the guide
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121201/580QRB057.jpg



Wow!!  That's slightly more from one GPU than I get from both GTX460s! 

How's the heat?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2012)

Holding steady, not much different from WCG GPU workloads.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow!!  That's slightly more from one GPU than I get from both GTX460s!
> 
> How's the heat?


Remember that a 580 costs at least $280. Your 460's are powerhouses in their own right. 

Got the 570 pumping out some good PPD Of course, I had to clock the piss' out of it. Happy with the temps though!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2012)

Yup, GTX 460s are great cards and probably the better performer price wise. One of the only things I regret about moving to an ITX rig is the loss of the ability to run multiple GPUs (aside from SLI on a stick- which is prohibitively expensive )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

Partaking of a little libation tonight and appreciating my Fermi cards. Nothing like $500 worth of Video Cards producing as much PPD as a $3K 4P-Opteron rig. Oh well, at least my Folding Farm will be diverse! Fold on my brothers!!!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2012)

Think I'll try a bonus fold overnight.  Kind of like going fishing..  never know what you may get.  Don't like folding the 480,  but I really want to see what it can do at least once....


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like they are alternating me between the 8057 and 8054 WUs. Should have the prerequisite 10 QRB WUs done by Monday or Tuesday depending on the WU Server's decisions then I can enjoy the new bonuses 

Should try and take the core clock on this Lightning to the moon after seeing the clock on Buck's 570- nicely done


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 3, 2012)

*Shucks*

We got rid of the Milestones thread?  Just when I was going  to post something on it, not even for myself.  But I guess we all kinda watch Free-DC stats, etc for ourselves.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn I love these P8057's!!!!!!



+1  Getting my third one in a row.  Nice.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> +1  Getting my third one in a row.  Nice.



They really makes a difference in daily output. My record is still five in a row.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> We got rid of the Milestones thread?  Just when I was going  to post something on it, not even for myself.  But I guess we all kinda watch Free-DC stats, etc for ourselves.


Pie/Milestones thread will be back up as of tonight. look for it around 11PM EST. You guy's should be mighty proud of the points your pumping out.





theonedub said:


> Should try and take the core clock on this Lightning to the moon after seeing the clock on Buck's 570- nicely done



I say overclock it and go for the ERB record for a 580.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 4, 2012)

Got my prerequisites met and am receiving my ERB bonus. Will tweak clocks (both GPU and CPU) this weekend if I have the time and go for maximum points.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

So something went wrong with my i7-860 rig with the two GTX460s....anyways, it _appears_ to be fixed (although I am running it at stock for now).  Both GTX460s are folding again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So something went wrong with my i7-860 rig with the two GTX460s....anyways, it _appears_ to be fixed (although I am running it at stock for now).  Both GTX460s are folding again


I was wondering what happened? I figured you were moving around and reconfiguring that extensive farm you have there. Good to have you back!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I was wondering what happened? I figured you were moving around and reconfiguring that extensive farm you have there. Good to have you back!



Thanks 
I'm getting just about 217k PPD on the two cards now, so all looks good.  When I go home for winter break (unfortunately, I'll be at home with my rigs off for about three weeks) I'm going to take the i7/3xHD7770 for WCG and then I'll throw one of the GTX460s in the ITX box for F@H.  A GTX470 might be nice, but it would just be so loud...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello to the F@H team!  You may have seen it already, but I wanted to remind the F@H team that they are included and welcomed in the game giveaway that just started in the WCG section. It's only open to WCG and F@H members.  Please feel free to post there and enter for any game you would like, or just to say hello to the fellas.  

Keep up the fine work!  Thanks guys 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176787


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

FYI- I will be listing some items in a FS thread at some point later this evening.

Items (crunchers/folders discounts will be available):

- i7 980X (from F150's rig)

- MSI 6870 Hawk, EVGA GTS 450

and possibly a few more items... TBA

Send me a PM if interested


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm having some trouble with my 8800GTS.  It's stuck on a 14093pt P7626 WU and says "Update_Core".  I've tried deleting the work folder, the core folder, a complete uninstall/delete/reinstall, and nothing works.  Suggestions?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm having some trouble with my 8800GTS.  It's stuck on a 14093pt P7626 WU and says "Update_Core".  I've tried deleting the work folder, the core folder, a complete uninstall/delete/reinstall, and nothing works.  Suggestions?



You should be working on GPU2 WU's with a 8800GTS, not GPU3 WU's like the P7626.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You should be working on GPU2 WU's with a 8800GTS, not GPU3 WU's like the P7626.



That was why I was confused...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That was why I was confused...



Are you using the V7 client?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you using the V7 client?



Indeed I am 

It was working fine for about two days--and then pulled down this WU that it doesn't know how to deal with.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed I am
> 
> It was working fine for about two days--and then pulled down this WU that it doesn't know how to deal with.



Normally deleting the work folder does the trick, but it sounds like it just reassigned another P762x to you.  They have had problems lately with WU's being assigned to the wrong clients.  Most likely, you will just have to give them time.
You may need to let them know like the following thread: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=23054


----------



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2012)

I just had a big mess up on my v7 client now too.  Keeps saying updating core clients,  but doesn't.  Logs say something about outdated cores,  and core stop and stuff,  on my folding box with my gtx2xx cards.  The cpu keeps folding however.  ??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I just had a big mess up on my v7 client now too.  Keeps saying updating core clients,  but doesn't.  Logs say something about outdated cores,  and core stop and stuff,  on my folding box with my gtx2xx cards.  The cpu keeps folding however.  ??



You have to put the 2.25 core back in the beta directory, or just delete the 2.22.  Then stop and re-start the client.

Edit: see note to ION


----------



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like my folding box is out for now,  can't get core updates.  Weird.  And I did delete work folders ect.  I'll try uninstalling v7 and reinstalling and see if that helps.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking at boinc,  bet I could run at least 6 wus on my 480...  better use of my folding?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Looking at boinc,  bet I could run at least 6 wus on my 480...  better use of my folding?



I wouldn't say six.  With an nVidia card, probably two.

If you'd like to stop by our WCG team, we'd be happy to have you, but be advised that nVidia cards don't do nearly as well as ATI.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Looking at boinc,  bet I could run at least 6 wus on my 480...  *better use of my folding?*



Probably until the Early Return Bonuses come back in to play. You may be able to run 3 WU's, as that's what I have the GTX570 doing as of now.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2012)

Just added a bootable ISO client of the new server I am testing.


32GB of RAM @ 2133 Mhz
AMD 8350 @ 4.2Ghz

[05:14:59] Project: 7166 (Run 0, Clone 94, Gen 284)
[05:14:59] 
[05:14:59] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[05:14:59] Entering M.D.
[05:15:05] Mapping NT from 8 to 8 
[05:15:05] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[05:17:48] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
[05:20:30] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
[05:23:12] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3%)
[05:25:54] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4%)

A little more than 2 and a half minutes per fold

Almost another 25K per day from just one box with bonus points.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2012)

Due to instability I dropped the memory back to 1866, but tightened the timings to 9.10.9.28 1T and it has churned out one WU and is working on another.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Well the 285 and 260 run 2 wus in boinc each,  and pretty darn fast.  I think I could get away with 3.  Oh,  and I'm back producing again,  just now 12 wus at a time of crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2012)

Just dumped 700K and taking everything I got over to WCG for a week. It will come in handy during the Chimp Challenge. Hold down the fort boy's!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just dumped 700K and taking everything I got over to WCG for a week. It will come in handy during the Chimp Challenge. Hold down the fort boy's!





I'll see what I can manage for the Chimp Challenge--I expect to have 3 i7s, a dual-Xeon, and four Fermi GPUs 
I think I'll leave any dual cores I have on WCG though


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just dumped 700K and taking everything I got over to WCG for a week. It will come in handy during the Chimp Challenge. Hold down the fort boy's!



Pie for the rest of us! 

Too good of a deal (GTX 570's) not to mention. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177048


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2012)

Just a report... my mother says she's doing fine right now,  will be back at her home by the 22nd.  Then she goes back for 2nd treatment on the 27th.  She's strong as ox,  she'll do this.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2012)

OK, helped the WCG team hit 20 million daily. Bringing back the 4P rigs to F@H. You guy's have been doing a great job this week.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, helped the WCG team hit 20 million daily. Bringing back the 4P rigs to F@H. You guy's have been doing a great job this week.



Thank you for your help, twenty million is a phenomenal accomplishment, and we appreciate what you did for us!  

Are the QRB WUs back for FAH?


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK, helped the WCG team hit 20 million daily. Bringing back the 4P rigs to F@H. You guy's have been doing a great job this week.



Thank You for the help!

View attachment 46955

Hope to have at least a pair of GTX 5 series cards ready for your Team for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2012)

I just noticed that overnight, I got 4261 points each for 4 WU's.  Thing is, my logs don't show them.  Maybe the points for the P807x's are going from 3874 to 4261?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2012)

*Now it's in the right thread.*

My folding PC decided to lock up last night shortly after I went to bed.  I lost 2 14K WU's.    28K PPD points down the drain.   

The problem: old video card driver + MS patches = locked up PC.  I should have known better.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2012)

I just noticed that one of my WU's is 20+ hours old, and that's on one of my 560 Ti's.  Looking into it further, I discovered that there have been various failures but the WU just keeps restarting.  I have not seen that before.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just noticed that one of my WU's is 20+ hours old, and that's on one of my 560 Ti's.  Looking into it further, I discovered that there have been various failures but the WU just keeps restarting.  I have not seen that before.



That is truly weird.   Is your nvidia driver up-to-date? Perhaps you need to back off your overclock a bit.  I know I had to on those 7623's.  One of my cards -the cheap bottom of the line Zotac - got too hot. If you're brave (I'm not) try bumping the voltage a bit.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone interested in an Asus GTX 460 768MB?  I'm thinking of offering $50. Cost with shipping $65. http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/3486089224.html


----------



## Feänor (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone!

May the life be sweet and gentle with you and the people you care for.

I wish you all good health, the power to change what you can, the wisdom to recognize there are things you cannot, and enough brain cells to see the difference...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2012)

Feanor said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!
> 
> May the life be sweet and gentle with you and the people you care for.
> 
> I wish you all good health, the power to change what you can, the wisdom to recognize there are things you cannot, and enough brain cells to see the difference...


Merry X-Mas Feanor!

I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## Feänor (Dec 25, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Merry X-Mas Feanor!
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season!



Well my sr-2 died last week (got the 2E eight beep "my pci-e slots don't work anymore" code), so the safe part is kinda not fitting me, but my family is ok and i,m having a good time with my family. I'll see next week what i'll do about it...


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas everyone.*

Hope yours is going better than mine.  My folding rig keeps locking up.   Lost 14K PPD.   I think the HX520 Corsair P/S is just too weak.  I have a spare FX650 I'll put in tomorrow. In the meantime I have crossed my fingers and turned down the clocks on my video cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

NastyHabits said:


> Hope yours is going better than mine.  My folding rig keeps locking up.   Lost 14K PPD.   I think the HX520 Corsair P/S is just too weak.  I have a spare FX650 I'll put in tomorrow. In the meantime I have crossed my fingers and turned down the clocks on my video cards.



So long as the HX520 still works fine I'd love to buy it...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got home from visiting the family. Found all rigs froze yesterday and had to reboot them. Must have been the bad weather we had come through here. Lost a days work but up and running now.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just got home from visiting the family. Found all rigs froze yesterday and had to reboot them. Must have been the bad weather we had come through here. Lost a days work but up and running now.



Sorry to hear that.  Maybe you had near "brown-out" conditions with local electric company?


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 27, 2012)

I need a waterblock for a gtx 480 if anyone knows of one at a decent price let me know.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 27, 2012)

OK forget the waterblock I found one. But now i dont need it lol. Gonna use it anyway. I bought a gtx 480 off CL for 100 bucks took it home tried folding and it went to 110c and shut off. I had the fan at 100% so tried underclocking undervolting and nothing worked so took it apart and seen that the heatsink was only touching 1 side. Put on new TM not even the good stuff just some old coolermaster crap I had here installed the heatsink and fired it up. Its pulling down 28800 ppd on a 7626 with fan at 100% and temp is 76c!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 29, 2012)

*Woe is me*

I had a bit of a crisis this morning.   I was messing around with my main PC and for some reason it decided to die.  I could not restart it.   In a three hour PITA, I had to tear my house apart looking for cables, transfer my HD's, Optical drive, etc to my folding box.  Therefore, I won't be folding for a while, or maybe only folding while I sleep.  

I have to decide what to do about it.  Not so bad since it's time to build a new PC anyway.  Nothing special, just a mid-range box to do surfing, e-mail, gaming, and watch an occasional video.  I mostly play RTS games so it doesn't have to be totally kick-ass. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, another weird points given.  I got 15,502 points instead of 14, 093 last night??????

I turned on my last GTX 460 to make up for the fact that my son has been using his computer, with the 2 560 Ti's, during the break instead of letting it Fold.  What's up with that?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok, another weird points given.  I got 15,502 points instead of 14, 093 last night??????
> 
> I turned on my last GTX 460 to make up for the fact that my son has been using his computer, with the 2 560 Ti's, during the break instead of letting it Fold.  What's up with that?



An extra 500 points?  As they say, don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> An extra 500 points?  As they say, don't look a gift horse in the mouth.



Oh, I'm not complaining!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Oh, I'm not complaining!



Great!  Those extra points must have been a Happy New Year gift.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2013)

I keep checking everyday to see if Stanford has brought back the Early Return Bonus, to no avail . What kinda PPD are you guy's seeing now with the V7 client?


----------



## Maban (Jan 2, 2013)

With the 762x WUs, I get about 27k with each 470 at 725Mhz and 43k with the 680 at 1202MHz. I stopped doing SMP cause it really doesn't play well with Kepler apparently. I was getting like a fifth of what I should have been getting.

I am incredibly scared to see my first full month's folding electric bill. Somebody get the paddles ready.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2013)

23k with 465gtx 700 MHZ, 27k with 470gtx 700 MHZ and 29k with 480gtx 725 MHZ


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2013)

All GTX 460 @ 750MHz.  MSI460 is 768MB
GTX560 TI's @ 900MHz
As you can see, the PPD is quite high for these P762x's, second only to the QRB's.  When these first came out, the PPD was under 10,000 PPD for each of my cards. I've only seen P762x's since the QRB's.
When I started back Folding this winter with the 2 GTX460's (without the 3rd GTX 460) and the 2 GTX 560 Ti's, I expected to get, at best, around 62K per day.  Now, with these P762x's, HFM is estimating 97K per day!  GTX 560 Ti's rock.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> All GTX 460 @ 750MHz.  MSI460 is 768MB
> GTX560 TI's @ 900MHz
> As you can see, the PPD is quite high for these P762x's, second only to the QRB's.  When these first came out, the PPD was under 10,000 PPD for each of my cards. I've only seen P762x's since the QRB's.
> When I started back Folding this winter with the 2 GTX460's (without the 3rd GTX 460) and the 2 GTX 560 Ti's, I expected to get, at best, around 62K per day.  Now, with these P762x's, HFM is estimating 97K per day!  GTX 560 Ti's rock.
> ...


I've been crunching on all my Nvidia cards lately, but considering bringing some of them back to F@H. The 560Ti 448 is not even close to keeping up with the 570 in BOINC, so that's an obvious choice along with the GTX460. Looks like I can throw another 50K PPD on the fire.

BTW, gonna dump 4x -bigadv today for a total of 1.4M.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 3, 2013)

Just picked up a Asus 570 directcuII.  Maybe can get it folding tomorrow. Trying to wheel and deal for the 580 version too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> BTW, gonna dump 4x -bigadv today for a total of 1.4M.



Awesome!  Thank you Buck!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Just picked up a Asus 570 directcuII.  Maybe can get it folding tomorrow. Trying to wheel and deal for the 580 version too. Fingers crossed.


Same card i have. Should hit 900+ core easily


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 4, 2013)

35000 ppd at 906 core on the gtx 570 DIRECT CUII. Used to take six 8800 gt to get that.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 9, 2013)

Well finally did it. We been going back and forth for 2 weeks and finally reached an agreement. Now the proud owner of a Asus gtx ROG 580 Matrix Platinum. Cant wait to see how this folds. Picked up a Corsair TX 850 just in time. Seems that theres alot going on in WCG, and seems that this forum is kinda silent at times. 20 people returning results today. Wonder what we can do to get some excitement and people back in Folding@home. Any thoughts?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Well finally did it. We been going back and forth for 2 weeks and finally reached an agreement. Now the proud owner of a Asus gtx 580 Matrix Platinum. Cant wait to see how this folds. Picked up a Corsair TX 850 just in time. Seems that theres alot going on in WCG, and seems that this forum is kinda silent at times. 20 people returning results today. *Wonder what we can do to get some excitement and people back in Folding@home.* Any thoughts?



I'm open for ideas. Maybe subteam competitions(kinda hard with 20 team members and laborous to maintain)? Maybe even time for another Folding contest?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I have a boost coming as soon as I can make time--I'm going to throw the 8800GTS in my E8400 in place of the 8600GT--that should at least quadruple my PPD.  A contest would be cool


----------



## Feänor (Jan 9, 2013)

Some news: 

-my expensive paperweight (read: sr-2) just got it's rma approved today, so in a month or so the -bigadv folding will return... Glad the original owner: 1- accepted to rma it for me 2- had to communicate with evga quite a few times to confirm everything and 3- called them to settle things when they asked for the original receipt (which he had already uploaded). I wish i could send him a cold one!

-Swapped my two l5520 for the two l5639 in the x8dtl-i for the rma process time. PPD went from 30k to 40k (16 threads at 2600 nets 30k and 24 ones at 2400 earn 38k, so 33% increase for 50% more cores). Hard to believe my 4,2ghz i7 970 does around 30k ppd... Simple conclusion: get yourself the very best cooled environment for your rig(s), and oc them to hell 

-I just can't get two 2win to fold on each core in my g1 assassin, no matter what driver i use. Meanwhile my p8b75-m le (worth like 70$) have no problem folding on two gtx 460 2win.  I have no time to check what could be the problem, it'll have to wait later this month.

EDIT: I really hope my next sr-2 will be able to clock as high as the one i just sent. From many forums, seems like my 208 bclk max board was maybe a golden one. Hell some people hit the wall at 190...


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jan 9, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Well finally did it. We been going back and forth for 2 weeks and finally reached an agreement. Now the proud owner of a Asus gtx 580 Matrix Platinum. Cant wait to see how this folds. Picked up a Corsair TX 850 just in time. Seems that theres alot going on in WCG, and seems that this forum is kinda silent at times. 20 people returning results today. Wonder what we can do to get some excitement and people back in Folding@home. Any thoughts?



How about Having a few contests with the goal of catching up and overtaking HWC?  It's a common goal that I'm sure most of us share already. We have the firepower for the top 10 folders, but we need way more than just 20 people total.  

Another idea would be to possibly have a little section on the home page with the team rank for WCG and F@H (just total team stats, not user stats).  Everyone would see it and it might entice new people to come and join the cause when they see we already are ranking pretty high.


Edit: 

On a side note, I think it's time to sell the Q9650+780i rig and get a 3770K rig for the bigadv points.  I really want to overtake HWC dammit


----------



## Feänor (Jan 9, 2013)

dank1983man420 said:


> How about Having a few contests with the goal of catching up and overtaking HWC?  It's a common goal that I'm sure most of us share already. We have the firepower for the top 10 folders, but we need way more than just 20 people total.
> 
> Another idea would be to possibly have a little section on the home page with the team rank for WCG and F@H (just total team stats, not user stats).  Everyone would see it and it might entice new people to come and join the cause when they see we already are ranking pretty high.
> 
> ...



Well hardwarecanucks have quite a few of 4x4 opteron (like in the double digits if they send the word out), and knowing nothing beats -bigadv when it comes to points, we would have to add a LOT more gpu's to compensate. 

I agree with the renewing of the folding spirit for techpowerup and in the past few months, i've bought 8 gf104 cores. Managing them is not easy, but my 70k box is quite succesfull (2 2win are folding since day one, and the other two are in a "one folding and one RMA-ing" state). Damn cards keep failing to keep up with the heat...

And don't expect to make bigadv bonus with a 3770: you need at least a stock dual x5680 setup to get them. Even at 5,0 ghz (which for reading around is not a garantee), your 8 threads will never do the deadline.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Hertz I see you lurking there. Bring some of those big guns of yours back over.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 9, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Hey Hertz I see you lurking there. Bring some of those big guns of yours back over.



I only do about 90k ppd now.  I'm the Team Captain of Fluffy Pink Ninjas, a sub-team on ocn.  You can find my team on the link below. Still having fun and still folding. 

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=summary


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm seen another name I know msgclb. Glad to know you are still folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Hmm seen another name I know msgclb. Glad to know you are still folding.


Ah, I thought msgclb quit folding, but good to see he's still going strong. Looks like Hertz is recruiting for OCN????



dank1983man420 said:


> On a side note, I think it's time to sell the Q9650 780i rig and get a 3770K rig for the bigadv points. I really want to overtake HWC dammit


For about $1300+/-, you can build a 32 core Opteron Rig(Opty 6128's from ebay @ $75/ea.) that will produce 250K PPD and draw about 600 watts.

*I'm on my 3rd P8102 thats producing 750K PPD. Should be decent over the next couple of days.*


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

It's amazing that an 8-core CPU can be had for just $75.

I installed the 8800GTS in my C2D last night...I'm thinking of putting my GT430 in one of my slimline HPs.  Any idea of the power consumption & PPD?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm thinking of putting my GT430 in one of my slimline HPs.  Any idea of the power consumption & PPD?



Search these threads, someone had/has one and submitted info.

Power usage: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GT_430/26.html


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 10, 2013)

ppd on my machines are way down last couple of days. Anyone else notice? gtx 570 is down 10k ppd.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 10, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> ppd on my machines are way down last couple of days. Anyone else notice? gtx 570 is down 10k ppd.



Yes.  I've been getting the smaller 8### WU's for GPUs.  About 3K less PPD per job.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2013)

I now have the 8800GTS G92 & GT430 crunching.  Should boost my output a bit


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 11, 2013)

Temps are killin' me here in Tallahassee. The Opty rigs are starting to get errors and I lost a -bigadv @ 96% yesterday(1st one ever on that rig). I may have to improve my cooling envelope if I don't get some cooler weather soon. Picked up a couple of P6901's to recoup the lost points.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Temps are killin' me here in Tallahassee. The Opty rigs are starting to get errors and I lost a -bigadv @ 96% yesterday(1st one ever on that rig). I may have to improve my cooling envelope if I don't get some cooler weather soon. Picked up a couple of P6901's to recoup the lost points.



I'm sorry to hear about that--a damn shame.  How hot is it there?  Can you put faster fans on things?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that--a damn shame.  How hot is it there?  Can you put faster fans on things?


It's the ambient temps that are plaguing the rigs. At night I leave the patio slider/screen open for a cross breeze, but have to close it up during the day. This leaves me with one window to intake/exhaust the heat and that's when I have my problems with heat build-up. Luckily there is some relief on the horizon...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2013)

78F is just too hot for January.....
I'm not sure what I'll be able to do when it heats up here--basically, I'm relying on the low outside temperatures to keep the room cool (have fans in the window 24/7)


----------



## Steevo (Jan 12, 2013)

8F now -3F predicted


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, if it's not the temps, then it's my power grid or my network issues. Tried to set up a wireless bridge and thought it was working only to find my rigs idling for 5-6 hrs this morning. Got it fixed, but lost 200K+ PPD in the meantime. Things were more consistent when the folding cart was based in my dining room, but I am confident that I will get a break one of these days(...Please?)..


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

I, too, am having issues--with my 8800GTS setup.  I'm going to see what I can figure out--but it has been on & not folding all day now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 14, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, if it's not the temps, then it's my power grid or my network issues. Tried to set up a wireless bridge and thought it was working only to find my rigs idling for 5-6 hrs this morning. Got it fixed, but lost 200K+ PPD in the meantime. Things were more consistent when the folding cart was based in my dining room, but I am confident that I will get a break one of these days(...Please?)..



I hear ya dude, I need to get my little secondary 3770K cruncher out of my room because I went to Windows 7 and maxed out my 7950 crunching 10 WUs @ 1175/1500 1.2v on an Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler. That thing stays at 60c under load and both systems together probably dump 400w of heat into my room, leaving me cheering when the awesome 4 ton air Carrier kicks on for 5 minutes. Even with 2 Phenoms gone at work we still need both air conditioners because Florida has no winter season.

EDIT: Also, I think a PCIe slot died on my P5WDH. Kicked my 4th GTX 460 out of the primary into the secondary, moved a GTX 465 in the 1st slot and only the GTX 465 is there. Going to work some voodoo magic on it and see if my board is screwed or what, as it used to work and the card was obviously working.

EDIT2: Both cards work if the Sparkle 460 is in the top slot and the PNY 465 is in the bottom slot. Surprised the P5W DH Deluxe has lasted 6 years although I bought it used as part of a combo over the summer. One of the caps above the bottom PCIe slot blew a few months ago and the board ran an X3210 @ 3GHz for several months, but now runs an E6400 @ 2.66 and my Dell E520 got the X3210 to run at stock.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 16, 2013)

Contributing with my 8 cores and HD7970, however, gpu load is less than 10%, how can I change this so that it cranks out work units through the gpu like its on crack?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2013)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Contributing with my 8 cores and HD7970, however, gpu load is less than 10%, how can I change this so that it cranks out work units through the gpu like its on crack?



Are you Folding or WCG'ing?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 16, 2013)

Folding@home, although I have used both in the past.. but haven't used WCG in a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Folding@home, although I have used both in the past.. but haven't used WCG in a while.



You may wish to consider running WCG on that setup---the output will be much better.  AMD GPUs are incredible for WCG, while nV GPUs are superior for FAH


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 18, 2013)

My 570 gtx at 905 core is stuck with a 7660 WU doing 8500 ppd. Thats a 18000 ppd drop at least from the normal numbers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm seeing a drop with my 560 Ti's, but not like that. 21,600 PPD


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 18, 2013)

You are getting 21000 on a 7660? I saw some posts on other sites that all the 7660 are way low.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh Geesh now my 570 has another 7660 and its at 26000. Weird.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 18, 2013)

We still have our clients set for beta.  They changed the points for this WU! 





> Benchmark values updated - I think I was off by a factor of 3 somewhere. Blame my clumsy fingers, sorry about that.



New Fermi Project: 7660


----------



## Feänor (Jan 21, 2013)

Little update for the very low ppd in the last time...

SR-2 is on the way from rma. Glad to know it went well. My ppd could really use it!

My 2win crew (4 cards) is quite not able to cope with the heat: 3 card setup killed two cards 

Temps in the low 80s, which i considered safe when folding for the last few years, led me to say "Well you are finally set.. After so many bug and driver crashes, there you fold". The core temps were alright, but my guess is that everything else on the card did not have enough cooling, in spite of an open bench with a 230mm at full blast pushing fresh air on them (i think i did my best to keep them cool here). I've lost two cards in the last two weeks, and a third one is yet to be tested (so out of time:shadedshu). I mean, i feel like. Goddamn it is winter here! I can have 10c room temp if i want! And yet they are roasting themselves...

I wish i could tell evga: grab those four gtx 460 2win, which sadly suffer too much from barely adequate cooling (i'm talking stock clocks here), and give me three gtx 580.  F**k ! I just want to fold!

My 16 cores rig is going well, cpu's are so much less of a hassle than gpu's... Installed hardware, then native linux, then set up client and forget it. SO easy... Offline for now untill i move it to heat another room.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 21, 2013)

Guy's, we need a little boost to pass Team Rage3D. We were gaining handily on them and then they turned up their production.







Below is their ramped up production:






Lets throw some more horsepower into the mix and put this "thing to bed"!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I wish I could help, but both of my folding systems are offline pending room maintenance


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

Will a 6c/12t socket 1366 i7 work for any folding solo? I don't have a folding grade gpu's yet but I do have the i7 if it's worth moving over for a little while


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Will a 6c/12t socket 1366 i7 work for any folding solo? I don't have a folding grade gpu's yet but I do have the i7 if it's worth moving over for a little while



Oh yes, that will certainly work 

You'll have to finish ten SMP WUs first with the passkey and no bonuses, but then you start to get bonus points and it does very well


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Oh yes, that will certainly work
> 
> You'll have to finish ten SMP WUs first with the passkey and no bonuses, but then you start to get bonus points and it does very well



Does clock speed matter much? I have the Xeon running@ 2.4 atm


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Does clock speed matter much? I have the Xeon running@ 2.4 atm



Due to the nature of the bonuses, PPD scales exponentially with clock speed....so the 980x at 4GHz would likely do twice what the Xeon at 2.4GHz does....


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2013)

I just picked up another 2600k but need a cooler. Anyone got a h60 or something? Another question when I started my 580 I got it with my other 2600k but only folding gpu. How many points could I pull if I start the 2600k and the 580 together? I heard the 2600 wont get as many as it did alone.Maybe I can get another 470 going today.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 21, 2013)

I had to take my system off as $$$$ are tight after my divorce for a couple moths.


However I am renegotiating my IT pay to be more in line with industry standards and if my Ex would ever pay her child support......


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Folders

I started a giveaway for a Never Settle Bundle (courtesy of KieX)

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179120

Post on the thread and get an entry.... have a badge and get 2 entries


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll be adding 2 GTS 450s once I receive them from Brandon. Hopefully, I can get some decent PPD back as I have been in decline for the last couple months, and I gave my 550 Ti to someone last week. Been running at stock clocks more or less on my cards to keep them from burning out as I don't want to lose any more. Losing the GTX 470 a few months back really sucked.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2013)

Having issues with WCG, so bringing back the GTX570, 560Ti 448, and 460 to F@H. Should be worth 80K PPD.


----------



## Feänor (Jan 23, 2013)

Three 2win to rma, nothing less. One with only one core working, the other two cannot output any display. Might as well throw them to ebay when they get back. 100k PPD down the drain...

Can't wait to see where my sr-2 will hit the bclk wall!

To Buck

Great to know your gpus are coming back!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

My Folding GPUs are back online 
I'm thinking about bringing the GTX460 over from WCG---we'll see how thing settle down--I still need to overtake Norton again and then I'll have a bit more room to be flexible.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2013)

Guy's, I know you donate to F@H out of the goodness of your heart and are generous souls. Jason, the guy that runs EOC F@H Stats has also selflessly donated the database to us since 2004. He is asking for donations to help fund the amputation surgery for a local dog that was rescued. Please read the blog and donate if you can. Thanks!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2013)

Huge thanks to *F150 Raptor* for bringing his 4P-6176SE rig online to help us overtake Team Rage3D.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 24, 2013)

buck nasty said:


> huge thanks to *f150 raptor* for bringing his 4p-6176se rig online to help us overtake team rage3d.
> 
> http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/celebre/historique/tyransujets.gif



+1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2013)

I will be dumping 1Mil+ points today and tomorrow. Keep pushing guy's and thank you for folding with us.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome, that sure should help! 

What's your thought about setting up a 3rd 4P rig?  I know you were considering it a few months back.....

Also, it appears that the GPU bonuses have disappeared--or no?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2013)

[ION], the QRB's have disappeared, but the points we are getting with the current WU's has been higher than expected.  When I got my GTX 560 Ti's, I estimated that my MAX PPD would be around 61K (with all my GPU's).  My actual PPD has been more than 90K lately.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 25, 2013)

buck nasty said:


> huge thanks to *f150 raptor* for bringing his 4p-6176se rig online to help us overtake team rage3d.
> 
> http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/celebre/historique/tyransujets.gif



+2!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2013)

Just got my Utilities bill and thought i would post a shot of my Electrical usage. Who knows where it will stop???


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just got my Utilities bill and thought i would post a shot of my Electrical usage. Who knows where it will stop???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130125/Capture128.jpg



Thats alot of KWH, you sure the computers are the only thing you got running in your house?   LOL no grow lamps or anything?  
Just kidding, keep up the good work Buck


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2013)

4P rigs generates a lot of points and more points/Wh then any GPU setup but you do produce a lot of points so it adds up. Praise you self lucky that you don't pay 0.40 $/kWh. I only use 60 kWh/day but at that price. Well as long as I need heat (electrical heater/fireplace is my current alternative) I eat the bill and hope that my "heaters" live another season.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> 4P rigs generates a lot of points and more points/Wh then any GPU setup but you do produce a lot of points so it adds up. Praise you self lucky that you don't pay 0.40 $/kWh. I only use 60 kWh/day but at that price. Well as long as I need heat (electrical heater/fireplace is my current alternative) I eat the bill and hope that my "heaters" live another season.


I am sorry to hear that Electricity is that expensive in Denmark. I don't even want to know what your bill is like....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just got my Utilities bill and thought i would post a shot of my Electrical usage. Who knows where it will stop???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130125/Capture128.jpg


Damn, that's quite remarkable.  What rates do you pay in FL?  Here in NC that would be about $230 for your most recent bill.


BUCK NASTY said:


> I am sorry to hear that Electricity is that expensive in Denmark. I don't even want to know what your bill is like....



Wolfram Alpha tells me $720 in electricity a month


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2013)

Yesterday:




Today








And, for only $4 more per month!
Now I just need a bigadv rig to utilize the bandwidth.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 26, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yesterday:
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2460708892.png
> Today
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2462265054.png
> ...



Nice!  Good job.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2013)

I wanted to give you folks a good deal on two 580'S if you're interested. I am using 5 AMD GPU's right now crunching and cannot use them; and I understand they are good folding cards PM me for info.
Congrats on passing Team Rage3D


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 26, 2013)

ygpm on those 580s


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

My 8800GTS system got sold today, so I'm down that.  My goal is to get the GTX460 folding tomorrow evening so my output doesn't drop too much


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 29, 2013)

My GTS 450s have been set up for a few days and it looks like I am getting a healthy 30K PPD from the pair, putting me around 100K PPD total with the rest of the cards. Glad my A8N32-SLI Athlon X2 939 system is useful again with its dual PCIe x16 slots.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2013)

Well when I wake up tomorrow I know if my 680 and two hex's will be folding or not. As it looks now I will pull my AMD cards and return to what I did in the beginning - folding. From being the 25th best producer to being the 600th but still better then being one out of 100,000 crunchers that have no work for their rigs. I will update.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

F150, how many rigs do you have doing these bigadv WUs?  I'm in awe of your output!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> F150, how many rigs do you have doing these bigadv WUs?  I'm in awe of your output!



My 4p and the Sr-2 are runing bigadv.  The 4p is on it's 3rd straight p8102, which is the best bigadv wu I've seen so far.  Then I have 3 gtx 480's running also on another rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> My 4p and the Sr-2 are runing bigadv.  The 4p is on it's 3rd straight p8102, which is the best bigadv wu I've seen so far.  Then I have 3 gtx 480's running also on another rig.



Ahh, I didn't realize that you had a SR-2 setup.  The frequency that the WUs were coming at seemed unbelievable for just the single 4p setup (not counting the GPU WUs).  

Awesome of you indeed


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank's the 4p got 2 bigadv's in today, and the Sr-2 still has one to drop.  It might make it today, cutting it real close though.  If it does, tomorrow won't be that great.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> *Thank's the 4p got 2 bigadv's in today, and the Sr-2 still has one to drop.  It might make it today, cutting it real close though. If it does, tomorrow won't be that great*.


Great job on Tuesday Raptor. No problem for Wednesday, I got it covered. I'll be dumping 4x P8101's for approx 1.3-1.4 million.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great job on Tuesday Raptor. No problem for Wednesday, I got it covered. I'll be dumping 4x P8101's for approx 1.3-1.4 million.



Four of them? 

You guys make a killer combination


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Great job on Tuesday Raptor. No problem for Wednesday, I got it covered. I'll be dumping 4x P8101's for approx 1.3-1.4 million.



Thanks ^^ 

Picked up my 4th straight 8102 now on the 4p.  It should drop at 3 am tomorrow.  If I can get another after this one, I'll drop 2 from the 4p and a 8102 from the sr-2 tomorrow.  Cross your fingers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> Picked up my 4th straight 8102 now on the 4p.  It should drop at 3 am tomorrow.  If I can get another after this one, I'll drop 2 from the 4p and a 8102 from the sr-2 tomorrow.  Cross your fingers.


Wish those P8102's were more plentiful. I have not seen any in about a month, but had a few P6901's during that time. I'm glad to see your hardware pumpin' out some big points.

What PPD does the SR-2 get with a P8102?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome back [H]!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back [H]!



+1! It's great to have you back folding again my friend.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 31, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What PPD does the SR-2 get with a P8102?



It's at around 265k a day.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> It's at around 265k a day.



That's really remarkable PPD.  What is your total output?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 31, 2013)

The 4p and Sr-2 both running p8102, 795k.  If they're both running p8101's, 510k.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 31, 2013)

Bad news today, a storm came through and I'm out of power.  I hope it comes on soon so I can make the deadline for the bigadv wu's I have.

Editower company say's 1 o'clock at the earliest.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

It's happened far later than I was hoping for, but the GTX460 is now folding.  It just pulled down a 3874pt WU.

I'm also buying an 8800GT to go in an upcoming system


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone interested?  [ION]? I'd try to get them cheaper, of course. http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/ele/3585751893.html

Edit: If you're wondering what 2x GTX 460's can do @ 750MHz.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

$100 each for a GTX460 is honestly a good bit more than I'm willing to spend--usually they're $70-80 at this point...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2013)

I have not even begun to negotiate.  CL prices are only a starting point.  I'm just looking to see if anyone is interested before I spend any time on them.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for offering these Bruce. I'm interested in the higher end Nvidia cards if you come across any.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 2, 2013)

F@H client 7.3.2 is now available for download  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

Sorry if posted already.


Edit:  Ahh what the hell did they do to the client now...  browser based??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2013)

dank1983man420 said:


> F@H client 7.3.2 is now available for download  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease
> 
> Sorry if posted already.
> 
> ...



Yep, I updated one rig to find this out. Choose the "Advanced Settings" from the F@H Icon on bottom right of your screen. This is the GUI we are used to seeing. Same PPD BTW....


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

I sold the GTX460 yesterday, but I have an 8800GT on the way from a user at [H] and three 96sp G92 cards coming from NastyHabits


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> ...and three 96sp G92 cards coming from NastyHabits



Were those originally Buck's?  The well traveled trio.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Were those originally Buck's?  The well traveled trio.



OMG, could it be? They are either 8800GS or 9600GSO's. Those are the cards that started it all for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, could it be? They are either 8800GS or 9600GSO's. Those are the cards that started it all for me.



An 8800GS and two 9600GSOs


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 2, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, could it be? They are either 8800GS or 9600GSO's. Those are the cards that started it all for me.



Close.  Two of them are from Buck.  One 9600 GSO I bought new.   I've been trying to give them to folders for years.  Ion will put them to good use at last.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> ...I've been trying to give them to folders for years.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like Feanor has the SR-2 up and running again!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 3, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, could it be? They are either 8800GS or 9600GSO's. Those are the cards that started it all for me.



If those three were dual slot msi 8800 I believe I got em they getting a well deserved rest.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome back xvi!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2013)

dank1983man420 said:


> F@H client 7.3.2 is now available for download  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease
> 
> Sorry if posted already.
> 
> ...



It's definitely a beta client.  I ended up going back to 7.2.9 because:

It has no "hide" option
It always autostarts
It always starts Folding (I'm using it for monitoring - I don't want to Fold on my X2-4400+)
Many of the configuration options are left out for how FAHControl behaves.
Reminds me of installing NERO - takes over.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> If those three were dual slot msi 8800 I believe I got em they getting a well deserved rest.



All EVGAs, actually--two dual-slot 9600GSOs and a single-slot 8800GS


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> All EVGAs, actually--two dual-slot 9600GSOs and a single-slot 8800GS


Pics or it didn't happen. Would love to see those babies one last time.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Would love to see those babies one last time.



I'll get a picture this evening 

And I don't expect that they will be going anywhere any time soon


----------



## Feänor (Feb 5, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like Feanor has the SR-2 up and running again!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130202/Capture061.jpg



Yes my lovely pair of L5639 cpu's are back on track, in a fresh-from-rma SR-2!

And the 2win team should be back before summer: i must rma the four of them, as they failed one after another...

Interested in one Buck?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

I should be able to get one or two of these going tomorrow night, and then the rest (as well as an 8800GT) going on Monday


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I should be able to get one or two of these going tomorrow night, and then the rest (as well as an 8800GT) going on Monday
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130205/2013-02-05 21.05.58.jpg


I remember that those cards were costing me $90.00 from Newegg and they had a $40 rebate. I guess $50 net was not that bad for these cards about 4 years ago. Thanks for the trip down memory lane [Ion]!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I remember that those cards were costing me $90.00 from Newegg and they had a $40 rebate. I guess $50 net was not that bad for these cards about 4 years ago. Thanks for the trip down memory lane [Ion]!



I'm always iffy about rebates, but that is a very solid price for what they are.  I just picked up an 8800GT for $25 shipped--it's amazing to think of how much the price has fallen from when they first came out.  Still one of my favorite cards--up there with the GTX460 in terms of awesomeness


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm always iffy about rebates, but that is a very solid price for what they are.  I just picked up an 8800GT for $25 shipped--it's amazing to think of how much the price has fallen from when they first came out.  Still one of my favorite cards--up there with the GTX460 in terms of awesomeness


Agreed. I like how they are referring to GTX780 Titan as the second coming of 88xx series.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2013)

hmmm, GTX780 Titan or 4P?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 6, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> hmmm, GTX780 Titan or 4P?



Go 4P!
I'll offer 24/7 tech assistance.

*On ebay:*
Opty 6128's - $50/ea
Opty 6176's - $200/ea
..........must resist urge to build 4P #3

Don't look now, but guess who's coming up in HWC's rear view mirror


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't anyone get the wrong idea.  I'm not thinking about 4P, just a thought about how close in cost a 4P and a GTX 780 will be.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm setting up a system with an E6400 and a G92 8800GTS ATM.  Once Windows is installed, I'll throw in a 9600GSO as well.  I also have an AMD X2 that will host another 9600GSO 

EDIT:  The Asus board is being difficult--the USB ports worked during the Windows install, but not once Windows was installed.  I'm trying a fresh install now to see what it does 

EDIT2:  The 8800GTS G92 and one of the 9600GSOs are folding now.  I'm going to get pictures and set up the AMD X2 tomorrow--I'm just too tired now to continue.

EDIT3: The 8800GTS and 9600GSO are _actually_ folding now--the computer put itself to sleep last night.  I'm installing Windows on the AMD X2 and another 9600GSO 




The E6400 (WCG), 8800GTS G92 and 9600GSO are on the left on an Asus P5B Deluxe.  Surprisingly, despite being an Intel 965-based board, it claims to support the 45nm CPUs---I have an E7400 to test out that claim 
On the right is an AM2 ~2.3GHz that is a HP Compaq system pul.  I'm a bit worried about the PSU it's running, but it only has to last two weeks and then I'll get another one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

F150 Raptor, I noticed you just had an update of 371K. Was this a P8101 and if so, what's your TPF?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 7, 2013)

It was a 8102, tpf hover at 10 minutes plus or minus a couple of seconds.  I've had a couple though that were around 10 1/2 minutes on the 4p.  It's weird though, some times it'll download the same wu I just finished and sent in.  I've done 6 different wu's that are the same r/c/g back to back.  The Sr-2 did one wu 3 times in a row.  Got credit for every one that was done, so far between the 2 rigs I've had 27 straight 8102's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> so far between the 2 rigs I've had 27 straight 8102's.


Damn! I have not seen a P8102 in 2 months.... Nevertheless, I'm glad you have had a great string of them!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have not seen a P8102 in 2 months....



What flags are you running?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> What flags are you running?



-smp -bigadv

Are you running -advmethods?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 7, 2013)

No, I'm running the same flags as you are.  It just has to be the luck of the draw then.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> No, I'm running the same flags as you are.  It just has to be the luck of the draw then.


Or the "unluck" for me. Keep up the great work Raptor!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> No, I'm running the same flags as you are.  It just has to be the luck of the draw then.



Just like I'm running all P762x's ATM.  MAX PPD for me outside of the QRB's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just like I'm running all P762x's ATM.  MAX PPD for me outside of the QRB's.



What flags? I'm only getting P807x....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What flags? I'm only getting P807x....



They seem to be going around.  I saw that Mx had them a few days before I got them.  My only flag is beta.  Looks like Jstn7477 and myself are the only ones with them currently.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 8, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I've had 27 straight 8102's.



I guess I jinxed myself, back to the 6901 and 8101 wu's now.  It was a good run though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I guess I jinxed myself, back to the 6901 and 8101 wu's now.  It was a good run though.


I was hoping you would eclipse my daily PPD. You were coming pretty close....


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

The two 9600GSOs and one 8800GTS are doing consistent output at this point.  I have an 8800GT and 8800GS ready to go Monday or Tuesday when I get more open PCIe slots.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2013)

[ION], do those still do about 4400 PPD for the 9600GSO's and 6000 PPD for the GTS, with a mild OC?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> [ION], do those still do about 4400 PPD for the 9600GSO's and 6000 PPD for the GTS, with a mild OC?



I'm pulling about 5700 PPD from the G92 8800GTS.  I'm getting ~3500 PPD per 9600GSO, although they're at stock ATM (no time to mess with them, and one of them is running on a PSU that I'm very suspicious of).  Any memory of what sort of OCs are reasonable for these cards?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> F@H GPU2 benefits from shaders more than core clock.  Memory does nothing for F@H. You should be able play around with the shaders until it crashes, then back it down one strap(54mhz).





[Ion] said:


> I'm pulling about 5700 PPD from the G92 8800GTS.  I'm getting ~3500 PPD per 9600GSO, although they're at stock ATM (no time to mess with them, and one of them is running on a PSU that I'm very suspicious of).  Any memory of what sort of OCs are reasonable for these cards?



My 8800GTS ran at 670/1890. 100% stable, and that's what counts for me. Stability and temps were/are my guides.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone know how a GTX 660 Folds?  I've got another CL deal going...  It's NOT the Ti model.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone know how a GTX 660 Folds?  I've got another CL deal going...  It's NOT the Ti model.


Found this off a google search, but forget where. Bear in mind the work unit...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2013)

Me and my big mouth.  The guy was selling a GTX 660 for $100 because he did not want to deal with troubleshooting/RMA'ing a card that was hick-upping on him every hour or so while gaming.  I didn't want to buy a card that was defective, so I pressured him on how/when/where he purchased it (so that I could RMA if necessary) and he took the info that I was asking him and is going to use it to try to fix his problem.  Oh well, I really don't have a place for it any way, except to start to replace my GTX 460's.
On another note, there are three video cards on my local CL that may interest Folders.  An Asus GTX 460 TOP 768MB, an Asus GTX 560, and a MSI GTX 560 TI Twin Frozer II OC (son's best friend is supposed to be getting $600 to build a system and this card would do wonders for him).  If anyone is interested in these or anything else, PM me and let me know.  Even if its "I'll pay $x for "fill in the blank" and I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Me and my big mouth.  The guy was selling a GTX 660 for $100 because he did not want to deal with troubleshooting/RMA'ing a card that was hick-upping on him every hour or so while gaming.  I didn't want to buy a card that was defective, so I pressured him on how/when/where he purchased it (so that I could RMA if necessary) and he took the info that I was asking him and is going to use it to try to fix his problem.  Oh well, I really don't have a place for it any way, except to start to replace my GTX 460's.
> On another note, there are three video cards on my local CL that may interest Folders.  An Asus GTX 460 TOP 768MB, an Asus GTX 560, and a MSI GTX 560 TI Twin Frozer II OC (son's best friend is supposed to be getting $600 to build a system and this card would do wonders for him).  If anyone is interested in these or anything else, PM me and let me know.  Even if its "I'll pay $x for "fill in the blank" and I'll keep my eyes open.



YGPM, I need more cards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2013)

Yesterday's production was down a bit, but we should do well today(I got 4 -bigadv to dump today). Keep up the great work Gentlemen!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I am back and folding again, at least for a little while, as I will be moving to another state in short order and haven't any idea of the power situation in the house I will be living in.

Also seems I passed the 8 million point mark this morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Would a dual 3GHz Nehalem setup be able to run bigadv?  If so, what PPD could I expect?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Would a dual 3GHz Nehalem setup be able to run bigadv?  If so, what PPD could I expect?


Sorry i have not responded yet to the PM. I have been researching the question, but found little data. Are the CPU's W3570's?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry i have not responded yet to the PM. I have been researching the question, but found little data. Are the CPU's W3570's?



X5560


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2013)

You would need to overclock them to make the deadline, but sounds like your mobo will not be capable of O/C. Need a SR-2...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You would need to overclock them to make the deadline, but sounds like your mobo will not be capable of O/C. Need a SR-2...



OK.  That deal fell through anyways--the person who was supposed to come buy all three of my HPs never showed up.  Maybe I'll be able to manage something before too long.

I have a GTX550TI coming on (probably) Tuesday to add to my fleet.  Provided the seller isn't scamming me, I purchased a 600w Corsair PSU and a 550TI for $50


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2013)

Gotta vent. Lost a 356K Point -bigadv WU @ *98%* today. This is the 6180 rig and it is super stable, but I'm going through the paces to figure out what caused it. I mean c'mon, 98%?? Gimme a break!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gotta vent. Lost a 356K Point -bigadv WU @ *98%* today. This is the 6180 rig and it is super stable, but I'm going through the paces to figure out what caused it. I mean c'mon, 98%?? Gimme a break!



ouch!


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Feb 18, 2013)

*Chimp Challege Captains notice*

Seeing that we are onto another year and and another Chimp challenge some of the captains figure we give early notice

so pick your CC captain and PM me(EVGA) or Adak (OCN) or businesswithgreg(OCN) or for short BWG

and get signed onto the CC captain forum and keep updated on discussions
http://chimp.sagacioustechnologies.com/index.php?board=3.0

Just so you know OCN has proposed dropping use of the chimp names (so we all run under our own names)

and OCF has proposed the last week or two of April

it's either a straight up Point race or a split between growth and points only
ie simplifying the formula


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd be a big fan of doing the end of April--that way those of us that are at school can take advantage of the free electricity for it.  And being able to run under our own names would also be advantageous IMO.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'd be a big fan of doing the end of April--that way those of us that are at school can take advantage of the free electricity for it.  And being able to run under our own names would also be advantageous IMO.


Being from Florida(read= hot, hot, & hot), I'm game for an earlier start to this years Chimp Challenge.



Do you guy's want to run under a combined name(ChimPowerUp) or under our usual team name without requiring any name changeover(s)?


Would you rather run in a straight up points race; or growth and points?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Being from Florida(read= hot, hot, & hot), I'm game for an earlier start to this years Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm quite sure that it is hot there 
It seems like an increase in points might be most beneficial to us; that way we'll have a good boost when the WCG folks come over, but our output will likely still remain limited in an absolute sense.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

The 9600GSO is back folding now and I also just added a GTX550TI.  Depending on when I have time, I also have two more 96SP G92 cards to get running 

EDIT:  Just added an 8800GT as well.  Still have the two 9600GSOs, which may yet go in the 3770k system--I'm going to move GPUs around a bit this weekend.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Being from Florida(read= hot, hot, & hot), I'm game for an earlier start to this years Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want to keep the name the same honestly. Combined name seems more appropriate but im old fashioned.

As for points vs growth I would also like to just keep it points.

growth on a team level by members encourages cheating and private deals.

for example

join my team for chimp challenge and fold and I will give you a GTX680

also growth by ladder or rank like

they moved the most they went from 600,000 to 30,000

this can be done by one person depending on how low on the ladder a team is.

I think raw points and a single team name are the easiest and less flawed way of judging the competition.

my 2c


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like Stanford is not updating.  I finished a unit at 3 PM and it still isn't showing.  Anyone else see this?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Looks like Stanford is not updating.  I finished a unit at 3 PM and it still isn't showing.  Anyone else see this?



Not that I know of.  Looks like you need to post over on the F@H forum and they can check for you.  You could also check the status of that server.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 22, 2013)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2013)

hertz, are you coming over for Chimp?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 22, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> hertz, are you coming over for Chimp?



If I don't have to switch my passkeys, yes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> If I don't have to switch my passkeys, yes.



So that's a vote for using our own usernames.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 22, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So that's a vote for using our own usernames.



Yes.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 22, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Looks like Stanford is not updating.  I finished a unit at 3 PM and it still isn't showing.  Anyone else see this?



It finally posted, 9 hours later.  I was afraid I lost a 14K PPD WU.  All is well.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

I really hope they get their server for the old GPU WUs going again--I have a pair of 9600GSOs, a pair of 8800gtS, and an 8800GTS G92 currently sitting idle


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2013)

If your running -bigadv, add the "-bigbeta" flag. There is a new WU (P8103) that is roughly the same as P8102. I believe you need "-bigbeta" to get it. I've gotten 2 since adding the flag.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool!  As per our previous discussion, a 3770k at any sane speed is too slow for bigadv, right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Cool!  As per our previous discussion, a 3770k at any sane speed is too slow for bigadv, right?


With the core hack(don't know if it's still viable), a 3770K heavily overclocked will work, but  barely make the deadline. Gotta see if the core hack still works.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With the core hack(don't know if it's still viable), a 3770K heavily overclocked will work, but  barely make the deadline. Gotta see if the core hack still works.



Well, I only have mine running at 4GHz since it's on the stock cooler ATM--I need to pick up my spare H50 from home before I push it harder.


----------



## Xavier Zepherious (Feb 26, 2013)

info for your team Capts
http://www.overclock.net/t/1349392/2013-chimp-challenge-discussions/80#post_19370076


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

Folder 01 is ready to go- I put the GTX 670 I just picked up into my 880G/1045T rigs (Julia in my sig). I have it crunching ATM (CPU and GPU) but intend to switch it over to F@H right after the current challenge is done (3/8)

Any issues that I need to worry about before starting it up to fold?

I'm a complete noob with F@H so any advice or helpful links would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Folder 01 is ready to go- I put the GTX 670 I just picked up into my 880G/1045T rigs (Julia in my sig). I have it crunching ATM (CPU and GPU) but intend to switch it over to F@H right after the current challenge is done (3/8)
> 
> Any issues that I need to worry about before starting it up to fold?
> 
> I'm a complete noob with F@H so any advice or helpful links would be greatly appreciated!



When you install the FAH client, it will try to use both the CPU and GPU--you'll then need to go to the Advanced Control and delete the CPU client


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> When you install the FAH client, it will try to use both the CPU and GPU--you'll then need to go to the Advanced Control and delete the CPU client



The rig is running VistaHP 64 - any issues with that OS and F@H?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> The rig is running VistaHP 64 - any issues with that OS and F@H?



Should be OK--I have Win7 on everything, but I think the client is OK on WinXP or later.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2013)

Buck's got himself a 1,000,000 PPD average going!  Actually 1,057,188 as I write this.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Folder 01 is ready to go- I put the GTX 670 I just picked up into my 880G/1045T rigs (Julia in my sig). I have it crunching ATM (CPU and GPU) but intend to switch it over to F@H right after the current challenge is done (3/8)
> 
> Any issues that I need to worry about before starting it up to fold?
> 
> I'm a complete noob with F@H so any advice or helpful links would be greatly appreciated!



Don't expect much out of it (maybe 15-20K points because Kepler lacks a lot of the GPGPU grunt that Fermi had), but just follow Ion's advice and you should have no issues.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Don't expect much out of it (maybe 15-20K points because Kepler lacks a lot of the GPGPU grunt that Fermi had), but just follow Ion's advice and you should have no issues.



Yeah, it's kinda sad, as my GTX550TI gets just over 15k PPD at stock speeds


----------



## axipher (Feb 28, 2013)

OCN's new Chimp Challenge captain checking in.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2013)

axipher said:


> OCN's new Chimp Challenge captain checking in.



Welcome to TPU axipher! I'm away on business right now, but should be logging onto Simple Machines tonight.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

According to this site it's looking like I should pull over 100k ppd between the 670 and the two 580's that I plan to bring into the CC

http://compdewddevelopment.com/projects/fah-gpu-statistics-database/index.php

Is that a solid contribution for the Team and for the CC?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

Certainly! 

I'm just bringing the last two GPUs from NastyHabits online.  Once that is done, I'll have two 8800GTs, two 9600GSOs, an 8800GTS 512, and an 8800GS going.  I may experiment with the GT520 in my Gateway, but probably not--this is going to be my gaming system


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is that a solid contribution for the Team and for the CC?



NO!  Million points per day or stay home!

Just kidding, that will be great!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2013)

*Great work Boyz!*

Crazy production numbers in the last couple of days. You guy's are rocking!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 1, 2013)

We're doing a great job!

Are average should go up to if I keep getting the beta's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> We're doing a great job!
> *
> Are average should go up to if I keep getting the beta's.*



Shhh, don't jinx it(i'm getting them too).


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Crazy production numbers in the last couple of days. You guy's are rocking!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/Capture142.jpg



I'm doing my best Captain 

It may not be much, but still something to help the Team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Crazy production numbers in the last couple of days. You guy's are rocking!


You guys?


F150_Raptor said:


> We're doing a great job!


Ah, that's more like it.  YOU guys, Buck and F150, are going nuts.  Texbill has bumped up, but its you two who are the reason for the big bump.

FYI: I'm finally upgrading my PC.  What you read in my system specs is no lie.  I've put my money into Folding GPU's, but not into my own system.  Two weekends ago, I took my system outside and blew it out only to find a leaking cap.  A week later, the fan on the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro died.(what a piece of junk-it's what, only 7 or 8 years old)  I'd been working on figuring out what I wanted to do for an upgrade and had plans for a 3770 system but I ran across a deal on CL (again) of a guy selling his problem child for cheap.  2600k, GA-P67A-UD4-B3, 8GB, 120GB SSD, H80, Antec 300, TPQ-1000 PSU, and (you knew this was coming, didn't you) 2 Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti's!  The system would only boot cycle, so the motherboard is off to RMA.  I, of course, put those Ti's to work, so I currently have 5 Ti's Folding along with 1 460/768.  So, come Chimp time, I should have 5 Ti's and 3 460's Folding, which should be somewhere around 180,000 PPD.  Might even be persuaded to SMP on the 2600K if 200,000 PPD is within reach.  FYI, I will be selling some cards after Chimp.

On another note, it's warm here.  Too warm to keep Folding full throttle.  I have all but one of my clients on "finish", so my production will be down until the mercury goes back down.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI: I'm finally upgrading my PC.  What you read in my system specs is no lie.  I've put my money into Folding GPU's, but not into my own system.



LOL Bruce, I thought you just never edited your specs. Hope everything works out with the 2600K(still a great processor today) and look forward to you ramping up production for the CC!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 2, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You guys?
> 
> Ah, that's more like it.  YOU guys, Buck and F150, are going nuts.  Texbill has bumped up, but its you two who are the reason for the big bump.
> 
> ...



Good job!  I'd like to announce that I got my old PC (#2 in my sig) working again, so  I will be back folding full time with my 2 x 460 setup real soon.  I know I'm just a small time player these days, but hey, it all helps!  Also, I will fire the PC in my sig for folding come Chimp time.  One i7 930 -bigadv plus my 2 460's should help with the Chimp Challenge.  Damn thing pushes me into poverty when overclocked :shadedshu, but once a year I can deal with.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL Bruce, I thought you just never edited your specs. Hope everything works out with the 2600K(still a great processor today) and look forward to you ramping up production for the CC!


I actually only added them recently.  I felt that people would not take my advice seriously with system specs like that!  My son has an i5-650 based system and my girls use a PII 805 system, so I'm not totally out of date.


NastyHabits said:


> Good job!  I'd like to announce that I got my old PC (#2 in my sig) working again, so  I will be back folding full time with my 2 x 460 setup real soon.  I know I'm just a small time player these days, but hey, it all helps!  Also, I will fire the PC in my sig for folding come Chimp time.  One i7 930 -bigadv plus my 2 460's should help with the Chimp Challenge.  Damn thing pushes me into poverty when overclocked :shadedshu, but once a year I can deal with.


Things have changed.  Your 930 will no longer do -bigadv.  You need 16 threads for -bigadv.  Electrically wise, best to idle the CPU's as Stanford has greatly reduced the PPD for SMP to 1/4 to 1/3 of what it used to be.  The good news is that GPU's are getting more.  GTX 460's used to be ~10-11K PPD and now they get 16-20K PPD.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 2, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Things have changed.  Your 930 will no longer do -bigadv.  You need 16 threads for -bigadv.  Electrically wise, best to idle the CPU's as Stanford has greatly reduced the PPD for SMP to 1/4 to 1/3 of what it used to be.  The good news is that GPU's are getting more.  GTX 460's used to be ~10-11K PPD and now they get 16-20K PPD.



Thanks for the advice.  Shows how out of touch I've become.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Nice work Gentlemen!*

Looks like were on HWC's radar again. What are you guy's doing for the next 10 yrs?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got a bunch of the new P7661 with FahCore 17.  While these are QRB WU's, their PPD are very low.  I'm getting (according to the client) 19.4-19.8K with my 560 Ti's when I used to getting upwards of 27K, and the lowest WU's recently at 22K.  Hope they bump the multiplier.  Tempted to turn -beta off.

Edit: HUGE CPU usage.  25% for each Ti on an i5-650!

Edit #2: Above system is almost unusable while Folding.  Not going to make my son happy.  And, using the system at all pushes the PPD down a lot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 5, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just got a bunch of the new P7661 with FahCore 17.  While these are QRB WU's, their PPD are very low.  I'm getting (according to the client) 19.4-19.8K with my 560 Ti's when I used to getting upwards of 27K, and the lowest WU's recently at 22K.  Hope they bump the multiplier.  Tempted to turn -beta off.
> 
> Edit: HUGE CPU usage.  25% for each Ti on an i5-650!
> 
> Edit #2: Above system is almost unusable while Folding.  Not going to make my son happy.  And, using the system at all pushes the PPD down a lot.


This morning i noticed both my GTX460 and GTX560Ti were error'ing with these new wu's. I'm getting "Bad WU" in the client log. I just shut down the rig and will work on it tonight. Maybe my O/C is unstable with the new wu's?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

My GTX550TI is down from ~15k PPD to ~12.3k, but at least it's fully stable.  Maybe I'll try to OC it a tad more...


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 5, 2013)

I have one of those 7661 WUs.  PPD is down, but I'm not noticing any stability issues.  Temps and fan speeds are normal.  I'm running a GTX 460 768 at an 838 clock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2013)

Update: I've been able to determine that the problems that I'm having are with that system.  My other system show very low CPU utilization, and it's a Athlon 64 single core A8N-SLI-deluxe with PCI-e version 1.x. grrrr


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2013)

*Welcome back Oily_17!!!!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2013)

Indeed--it's good to have you back!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations to El Captain for pushing his way into the top-100 in the world!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations to El Captain for pushing his way into the top-100 in the world!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130313/top100.png


+1


thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI: ...I ran across a deal on CL (again) of a guy selling his problem child for cheap.  2600k, GA-P67A-UD4-B3, 8GB, 120GB SSD, H80, Antec 300, TPQ-1000 PSU, and (you knew this was coming, didn't you) 2 Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti's!  The system would only boot cycle, so the motherboard is off to RMA....



Update: It looks like the problem with the system was a mangled USB port on the case!  When I got the motherboard back from RMA, it worked fine until I installed it in the case and it started boot-cycling again. (I felt the blood drain from my face) Noticed the USB port, disconnected the USB connector from the motherboard, and the system boots fine.  
SSD _nice_.  Anyone know of a user guide or "best Practices" for SSD's?  Things like: Turn off Win7's default scheduled defrag.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2013)

SSD Tweaker is pretty easy to use 

http://elpamsoft.com/Downloads.aspx?Name=SSD Tweaker


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> SSD Tweaker is pretty easy to use
> 
> http://elpamsoft.com/Downloads.aspx?Name=SSD Tweaker



+1 for SSD Tweaker(free version of course). Has been keeping my Corsair Force3 happy for over 1.5 years now.



thebluebumblebee said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Update: It looks like the problem with the system was a mangled USB port on the case!  When I got the motherboard back from RMA, it worked fine until I installed it in the case and it started boot-cycling again. (I felt the blood drain from my face) Noticed the USB port, disconnected the USB connector from the motherboard, and the system boots fine.
> SSD _nice_.  Anyone know of a user guide or "best Practices" for SSD's?  Things like: Turn off Win7's default scheduled defrag.


That was a fast RMA process Bruce.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations to El Captain for pushing his way into the top-100 in the world!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130313/top100.png



Let me add my Congrats for the other "Nasty's" achievements.  Buck is now doing more work in a month than I've done in my entire folding career!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> +1 for SSD Tweaker(free version of course). Has been keeping my Corsair Force3 happy for over 1.5 years now.
> 
> That was a fast RMA process Bruce.



Gigabyte FTW


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 15, 2013)

*Disaster averted*

I am not a happy camper. Last night I finished cooking some spaghetti, turned off my stove and BANG, all the power went out in my apartment.  Blew the main breaker down by the meter in the basement.  Of course the door was locked.  Did not get power back on 'til this afternoon.  Luckily nothing was damaged and no big loss except for a 7662 WU, some folding time, and one boring day with nothing to do but read a book.  Cheap a** landlord knew my stove was flaky for the last 6 months.  (BTW: my stove was born in 1964.)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 15, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I am not a happy camper. Last night I finished cooking some spaghetti, turned off my stove and BANG, all the power went out in my apartment.  Blew the main breaker down by the meter in the basement.  Of course the door was locked.  Did not get power back on 'til this afternoon.  Luckily nothing was damaged and no big loss except for a 7662 WU, some folding time, and one boring day with nothing to do but read a book.  Cheap a** landlord knew my stove was flaky for the last 6 months.  (BTW: my stove was born in 1964.)


Landlord needs to be flogged. Glad you finally got power back. I was without power last summer and it was the longest 7 hrs of my life.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 15, 2013)

So, after posting my GTX 470 in the "WTB broken VGA cards" thread, I decided to test it today as I had considered it "dead" a few months ago because it was giving a Code 43 in both slots on my now dead ASUS P5W DH Deluxe. Lo and behold, it works perfectly in my ECS nForce4-A939, and is folding away at soon to be 700MHz again. I feel like a retard for not testing in other systems because I missed out on a few months of F@H work on my flagship NVIDIA card.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> So, after posting my GTX 470 in the "WTB broken VGA cards" thread, I decided to test it today as I had considered it "dead" a few months ago because it was giving a Code 43 in both slots on my now dead ASUS P5W DH Deluxe. Lo and behold, it works perfectly in my ECS nForce4-A939, and is folding away at soon to be 700MHz again. I feel like a retard for not testing in other systems because I missed out on a few months of F@H work on my flagship NVIDIA card.



Hey, at least you have it going again now 

Do you have any suggestion for how a GTX470 can be kept cool while folding?  I'd like to put my GTX470s back on FAH, but there is no way (that I can tell) to keep the temps in check.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, at least you have it going again now
> 
> Do you have any suggestion for how a GTX470 can be kept cool while folding?  I'd like to put my GTX470s back on FAH, but there is no way (that I can tell) to keep the temps in check.



This will fix your 470's......



Spoiler:  GTX 470 cooling kit


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hey, at least you have it going again now
> 
> Do you have any suggestion for how a GTX470 can be kept cool while folding?  I'd like to put my GTX470s back on FAH, but there is no way (that I can tell) to keep the temps in check.



I bought a Gelid Icy Vision (don't know which version) from popswala last year before he vanished from the forums. Keeps my GTX 470 running at a cool 62c at 725/1725 @ 1.012v while folding an 8070 WU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I bought a Gelid Icy Vision (don't know which version) from popswala last year before he vanished from the forums. Keeps my GTX 470 running at a cool 62c at 725/1725 @ 1.012v while folding an 8070 WU.


Anyone heard from Popswala at all? Last login was Dec 6th, 2012.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

OK folks I should have all of my parts in for folding rig #1 in a few days and should have it up and running by the end of the month:

First a question- It's a socket 1366 system and I have a Xeon hex core (2.4-2.6Ghz) or an i7-920 Quad (stock clocks) that I can use. Which one do you recommend? I'm leaning towards the 920 and using the Xeon for crunching atm.

The balance of the rig:
- HAF 932
- AX1200 psu
- EVGA X58 SLI3 mobo
- 3x2GB DDR3 1600
- 2x GTX 580's
- Phantex Tower cooler w/2 fans (forgot model?)
- 7,200 RPM WD HDD

Comments? Anything I should do differently?

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a hell of a PSU you have--what's the reason behind that? 

I'd suggest using the Xeon hex--FAH PPD is heavily bonus-based, and the extra two cores will get the WUs done faster and pull more points on each one 

Looks like I'm going to have a new threat on my radar


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's a hell of a PSU you have--what's the reason behind that?
> 
> I'd suggest using the Xeon hex--FAH PPD is heavily bonus-based, and the extra two cores will get the WUs done faster and pull more points on each one
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have a new threat on my radar



Came as part of this rig- would be running at least a 750w for these cards anyway.... nice to have the option of running a 3rd card though 

Even if I only run the 580's? or can I run a CPU job with the GPU work?

No threat from me... but you never know 

This rig is going to run for the CC and we'll see what happens from there. I'm looking for a host for the rig atm so if I can find one then I'll let it run 24/7/365.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2013)

I have found that running 2 GTX 560 Ti's on my Asus A8N-SLI-Deluxe is a no-no.  Production is reduced 4-6000 PPD for each card!  GTX 460's, no problem.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 19, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have found that running 2 GTX 560 Ti's on my Asus A8N-SLI-Deluxe is a no-no.  Production is reduced 4-6000 PPD for each card!  GTX 460's, no problem.



Yeah, CPU limitations hit the bigger cards pretty hard. A Pentium 4 HT 630 can only support about 1 GTX 460 maximum or it runs at 100% CPU and causes the GPU load to go all over the place. I think 2x GTX 460s on my X2 4400+ only used like 30-50% CPU though.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2013)

Im liking these 7662 WU. My gtx 570 has been pulling these down for 2 days now running 40k ppd. GTX 480 running 30k on them. Weird how my ppd has dropped when these have jumped. Obama math???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Im liking these 7662 WU. My gtx 570 has been pulling these down for 2 days now running 40k ppd. GTX 480 running 30k on them. Weird how my ppd has dropped when these have jumped. Obama math???



Those are QRB WU's.  Do you have your passkey in your client?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes I do just got 1 on my gtx 580 and its pulling down 46k


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 21, 2013)

I had to put the beta flag back on the 580 to get the wu.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2013)

did they change the value on those, or is it just that your 580 gets a good QRB?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2013)

My GTX550TI system was having some difficulties earlier, but it's back up and folding again


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 22, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> did they change the value on those, or is it just that your 580 gets a good QRB?



All my cards are doing alot better on that wu. 2 of them didnt have the beta flag so changed them back. Gonna see what happens but the ones getting the 7662 are putting out way more than other wu.  Had three cards shut down but gonna fire them back up.  46k on 580 40k on 570 both at 900 core and 32k on 480 at 750 core.


----------



## Zenith (Mar 29, 2013)

Back with folding.

Got my 680 running on -502 core and -502 mem for non coil whine operation. These new cards all whine like pigs when 100% loaded.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 29, 2013)

Zenith said:


> Back with folding.
> 
> Got my 680 running on -502 core and -502 mem for non coil whine operation. These new cards all whine like pigs when 100% loaded.
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/1o/3u/4AhLQKQn/fah.png



Welcome back Zenith!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 29, 2013)

buck nasty said:


> welcome back zenith!



+1


----------



## Zenith (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanx 

Is 28K PPD ok for this "monsters"? Folding without CPU.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2013)

Zenith said:


> Thanx
> 
> Is 28K PPD ok for this "monsters"? Folding without CPU.



After a week, you'll be in 13th place for current daily folders on TPU.  I'd say it's OK.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2013)

*Freebie*

 I just got a free bonus when I bought my HD 7850 for either Bioshock or Tomb Raider.  I don't play first person shooters. PM me if you want it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2013)

Let us know how that does with FAHCore_17.  Must use beta at this time.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 30, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Let us know how that does with FAHCore_17.  Must use beta at this time.



Will do.  But might be a while.  I'm still getting it all sorted out with SSD/HD setup, etc.  It's going to be my daily use PC.  (#4 in my sig).  I built it with economy in mind, therefore the i3.

Good news:  I'll have my two 460/768's folding 24/7/365 real-soon.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

My first folder is under construction


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> My first folder is under construction
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130331/F1.jpg



Nice looking innards.  As a tit-for-tat, I just built a new PC that I'll use for part time crunching.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Nice looking innards.  As a tit-for-tat, I just built a new PC that I'll use for part time crunching.



Thanks for helping out! 

I have 2 of those boards- one has/will have a 920 DO with 3x7770's for crunching and one has/will have a Xeon Hex core (Thanks again KieX!) with 2x580's for folding

The configuration may change slightly (which part goes where) but the folder will definitely go in a HAF 932 case and the cruncher in a Fractal Define XL rev. 2 case


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 2, 2013)

Since I sold my P55 system last Friday and it was running a GTX 465 and dual 460s, my 460s were offline until today. I found an old 250GB drive last used on an AMD Phenom II system, so I cobbled together my A8N32-SLI, an Athlon 64 3400+ single core (I have a delidded Opteron 170 but no working coolers to use it with atm) and 2GB ECC DDR-400. It's working at the least, although the single core (like my P4 630) gets bogged down by some .NET Runtime thing randomly. It seems to have ceased and the GPUs aren't being starved at the moment, so I guess it will be fine. I might consider a Haswell/Z87 upgrade for my main desktop and pass down this 3770K setup to work for distributed computing to replace the P55/i7-870 rig I no longer own if I can still run an additional rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm down about 9k PPD for now--the GTX550TI I had folding crapped out.  It won't fold now and just displays garbage to the display--sadly, I don't think that warranty replacement is an option for it.  I have another 8800GT going in its place (bringing me to 3 8800GTs, an 8800GTS G92, tw0 9600GSOs, and an 8800GS).


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2013)

El Fiendo, are you coming back for the CC?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> El Fiendo, are you coming back for the CC?


Would love to have him aboard, but he tends to post selectively nowadays. 

Mike, you folding with us or those OCN flunkies?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Would love to have him aboard, but he tends to post selectively nowadays.
> 
> Mike, you folding with us or those OCN flunkies?



El Fiendo was on the thread when I posted and I'm not a flunky! 

This is the place that I have done the CC and I will be back. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=58096


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got my two 460's back online folding.  If you recall I had issues with one of the cards (a Zotac) crapping out, even blue screening my rig.  I've upped the PS from a 520 watt to a 650 watt corsair. I'm inching up the clocks oh so carefully and should be well north of 24K PPD real-soon-now.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope you guys don't mind if I come back for the CC.  I should have asked first.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if I come back for the CC.  I should have asked first.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


>



Bruce you have been waiting a while to do that to me.  I will be back.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 2, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> El Fiendo, are you coming back for the CC?





BUCK NASTY said:


> Would love to have him aboard, but he tends to post selectively nowadays.
> 
> Mike, you folding with us or those OCN flunkies?




All you have to do is blow on The Horn of Fiendo Summoning and then I generally show up and loiter around for 48-72 hours before sliding back into the shadows. Use it wisely though cause I'll sleep on your couch and play your video games. I always go half on ordered food though so its not all bad.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 2, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> All you have to do is blow on The Horn of Fiendo Summoning and then I generally show up and loiter around for 48-72 hours before sliding back into the shadows. Use it wisely though cause I'll sleep on your couch and play your video games. I always go half on ordered food though so its not all bad.



Thank you for making me laugh.   Are you going to fold in the CC?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if I come back for the CC.  I should have asked first.


You always welcome here, even though you've made questionable team choices in the past.



El Fiendo said:


> *All you have to do is blow on The Horn of Fiendo Summoning* and then I generally show up and loiter around for 48-72 hours before sliding back into the shadows. Use it wisely though cause I'll sleep on your couch and play your video games. I always go half on ordered food though so its not all bad.



I prefer to use the traditional method


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2013)

I've just purchased a GTX460 for the Xeon setup--I'm thinking about buying a second one...we'll see...


----------



## Feänor (Apr 6, 2013)

Due to recent financial priority repositioning (what a nice way to say i need to repair my car...), most of my farm will have to go in the next few weeks. :shadedshu

Any folder interested in a 24 cores sr-2 or 970/g1.assassin rig should check in the next week for my sale thread to be updated (or just PM me). I'm still digging for each and every thing that could be worth a few bucks... 

I do realize (the  way) now that two standard closets can contain quite a few pc/watercooling bits and pieces...


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 6, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> Thank you for making me laugh.   Are you going to fold in the CC?



Well I was going to out of principle and team allegiance, but



BUCK NASTY said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130402/Capture065.jpg



this cemented it.

And Buck I've always been on team TPU, my name on HWC is where I test my hardware and any overclocks. That way any failed WUs go under their name and keep TPU clean and clear.

Muahahahaha


Edit: I see you browsing Bogi. First off . Second off, I dislike you. Third off .


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> I've always been on team TPU, my name on HWC is where I test my hardware and any overclocks. That way any failed WUs go under their name and keep TPU clean and clear.




Don't try to sugarcoat your way out the fact that you fold for them

Wish Mmaakk was here to see this post

Edit: And you knew I was to going to post as soon as I saw the Bat Signal


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 7, 2013)

bogmali said:


> Don't try to sugarcoat your way out the fact that you fold for them
> 
> Wish Mmaakk was here to see this post
> 
> Edit: And you knew I was to going to post as soon as I saw the Bat Signal




YOUR MMAAKK CAN'T SAVE YOU NOW BOGI!


And to be fair I folded for TPU a heck of a lot more recently than HWC.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> And to be fair I folded for TPU a heck of a lot more recently than HWC.



Quoting myself again just to make sure you understand



bogmali said:


> Don't try to sugarcoat your way out *the fact* that you fold for them



Edit: BUCK can I ban this guy for trolling even-though he is on your sub-forum?


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 7, 2013)

Fired up a Xeon 8 core with a 580 also should be good for at least another 50,000 PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> Fired up a Xeon 8 core with a 580 also should be good for at least another 50,000 PPD.



Any idea what a dual-Xeon E5420 would do?  Come competition time I could put that on FAH for a bit...


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 7, 2013)

All help is appreciated


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what a dual-Xeon E5420 would do?  Come competition time I could put that on FAH for a bit...


No Idea


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> Edit: I see you browsing Bogi. *First off . Second off, I dislike you. Third off .*


LOL, not trying to diagnose, but appears a little Bipolar...

Gotta admit, I miss your witty, twisted sense of humor. Nice to have you back until you go underground again.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> No Idea



Well, I'll think about pulling it over to FAH for the duration of the contest--it's not running any of my AMD GPUs, so it wouldn't penalize my WCG performance too much


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what a dual-Xeon E5420 would do?  Come competition time I could put that on FAH for a bit...



CC, 2 years ago, I had my son's i5-650 (4 threads) running at 4.0 GHz and it got 4-5000 PPD.  Last year, I had it running at stock (3.2 GHz) and with the reduction in points for SMP, it was only getting 800 PPD.  So my guesstimate would be well under 1000 PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CC, 2 years ago, I had my son's i5-650 (4 threads) running at 4.0 GHz and it got 4-5000 PPD.  Last year, I had it running at stock (3.2 GHz) and with the reduction in points for SMP, it was only getting 800 PPD.  So my guesstimate would be well under 1000 PPD.



I'm surprised by that--I tried out FAH briefly on a C2D in January and I was getting ~2.8-3.4k from it (2.8GHz, 6MB L2, 1GB single-channel RAM)


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 7, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> Fired up a Xeon 8 core with a 580 also should be good for at least another 50,000 PPD.



That 580 with a 900 core will do 46k by itself.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely news!

A single drug can shrink or cure human breast, ovary, colon, bladder, brain, liver, and prostate tumors that have been transplanted into mice, researchers have found. The treatment, an antibody that blocks a "do not eat" signal normally displayed on tumor cells, coaxes the immune system to destroy the cancer cells.

A decade ago, biologist Irving Weissman of the Stanford University School of Medicine in Palo Alto, California, discovered that leukemia cells produce higher levels of a protein called CD47 than do healthy cells. CD47, he and other scientists found, is also displayed on healthy blood cells; it's a marker that blocks the immune system from destroying them as they circulate. Cancers take advantage of this flag to trick the immune system into ignoring them. In the past few years, Weissman's lab showed that blocking CD47 with an antibody cured some cases of lymphomas and leukemias in mice by stimulating the immune system to recognize the cancer cells as invaders. Now, he and colleagues have shown that the CD47-blocking antibody may have a far wider impact than just blood cancers.

"What we've shown is that CD47 isn't just important on leukemias and lymphomas," says Weissman. "It's on every single human primary tumor that we tested." Moreover, Weissman's lab found that cancer cells always had higher levels of CD47 than did healthy cells. How much CD47 a tumor made could predict the survival odds of a patient.

To determine whether blocking CD47 was beneficial, the scientists exposed tumor cells to macrophages, a type of immune cell, and anti-CD47 molecules in petri dishes. Without the drug, the macrophages ignored the cancerous cells. But when the anti-CD47 was present, the macrophages engulfed and destroyed cancer cells from all tumor types.

Next, the team transplanted human tumors into the feet of mice, where tumors can be easily monitored. When they treated the rodents with anti-CD47, the tumors shrank and did not spread to the rest of the body. In mice given human bladder cancer tumors, for example, 10 of 10 untreated mice had cancer that spread to their lymph nodes. Only one of 10 mice treated with anti-CD47 had a lymph node with signs of cancer. Moreover, the implanted tumor often got smaller after treatment—colon cancers transplanted into the mice shrank to less than one-third of their original size, on average. And in five mice with breast cancer tumors, anti-CD47 eliminated all signs of the cancer cells, and the animals remained cancer-free 4 months after the treatment stopped.

A Weekly Chat on the Hottest Topics in Science Thursdays 3 p.m. EDT
"We showed that even after the tumor has taken hold, the antibody can either cure the tumor or slow its growth and prevent metastasis," says Weissman.

Although macrophages also attacked blood cells expressing CD47 when mice were given the antibody, the researchers found that the decrease in blood cells was short-lived; the animals turned up production of new blood cells to replace those they lost from the treatment, the team reports online today in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

Cancer researcher Tyler Jacks of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in Cambridge says that although the new study is promising, more research is needed to see whether the results hold true in humans. "The microenvironment of a real tumor is quite a bit more complicated than the microenvironment of a transplanted tumor," he notes, "and it's possible that a real tumor has additional immune suppressing effects."

Another important question, Jacks says, is how CD47 antibodies would complement existing treatments. "In what ways might they work together and in what ways might they be antagonistic?" Using anti-CD47 in addition to chemotherapy, for example, could be counterproductive if the stress from chemotherapy causes normal cells to produce more CD47 than usual.

Weissman's team has received a $20 million grant from the California Institute for Regenerative Medicine to move the findings from mouse studies to human safety tests. "We have enough data already," says Weissman, "that I can say I'm confident that this will move to phase I human trials."


This was posted by Black Panther in another thread so kudos to him for posting. If this works on humans.


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> That 580 with a 900 core will do 46k by itself.



That should put my new i7-920/2x580 rig at 90-100k ppd then! 

Hope to have it up and running by tomorrow evening at the latest.... tonight if I don't have too many projects this afternoon from the boss wife


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> That should put my new i7-920/2x580 rig at 90-100k ppd then!
> 
> Hope to have it up and running by tomorrow evening at the latest.... tonight if I don't have too many projects this afternoon from the boss wife



That will be awesome! 

If I can manage to contain the heat I'll get my GTX470s going on FAH at some point--can one of the experts give me an estimated PPD for them?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That will be awesome!
> 
> If I can manage to contain the heat I'll get my GTX470s going on FAH at some point--can one of the experts give me an estimated PPD for them?



My 470s get about 24000ppd at 750 core. Not an expert by a long shot but will give my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 7, 2013)

As of right now I am only running 2 rigs:

SR-2 #1: 2 X5680's @ 3.8Ghz and GTX-580
SR-2 #2: 2 X5570's @ 3.5Ghz and 2 GTX-460's

Come the contest and if I am still around locally (have an overseas gig in the works), I will fire up the i7-980 and i7-970 rigs to add to my output.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm curious if anyone here has folded on any GTX 6xx GPUs recently and knows what PPD they get. I currently have 8 GTX 4xx GPUs and I was wondering how viable it is to trade in some of my Fermi GPUs for GTX 660 Ti cards. I looked at some F@H PPD charts, but I found the 35-40K PPD for a 660 Ti to be absurd when the chart also said that GTX 460s get 15-30K PPD and mine at 800/1900 get 12.5K on the 7662 WUs. 

TL;DR: Do GTX 660 Ti cards really get 35-40K PPD, and are they viable for the long term? Would be nice to reduce the amount of cards and power consumption while maintaining similar PPD. Any thoughts?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 8, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Lovely news!
> 
> A single drug can shrink or cure human breast, ovary, colon, bladder, brain, liver, and prostate tumors that have been transplanted into mice, researchers have found. The treatment, an antibody that blocks a "do not eat" signal normally displayed on tumor cells, coaxes the immune system to destroy the cancer cells.



My friend was on a drug similar to this, that they were testing out on humans.  It work awesome and shrunk the tumor in his brain by 50% in 3 weeks of use.  After 6 weeks, the tumor shrunk to 20% of it's original size.  This was a good thing , but now on to the bad.  He couldn't be exposed to sun light for more than 5 minutes without getting burned badly.  Then he came down with pneumonia, and they had to take him off the pills or it would kill him.  Sadly, 3 weeks after he stopped taking the pills he passed away.  When he started taking the pills, they said he only had 2 to 3 weeks to live so he figured he'd give the pills a try.  The pills gave him another 6 weeks of life.  They are getting closer to finding a cure, but the side effects are what's slowing the process down.  Either they kill you or the cancer does.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> My friend was on a drug similar to this, that they were testing out on humans.  It work awesome and shrunk the tumor in his brain by 50% in 3 weeks of use.  After 6 weeks, the tumor shrunk to 20% of it's original size.  This was a good thing , but now on to the bad.  He couldn't be exposed to sun light for more than 5 minutes without getting burned badly.  Then he came down with pneumonia, and they had to take him off the pills or it would kill him.  Sadly, 3 weeks after he stopped taking the pills he passed away.  When he started taking the pills, they said he only had 2 to 3 weeks to live so he figured he'd give the pills a try.  The pills gave him another 6 weeks of life.  They are getting closer to finding a cure, but the side effects are what's slowing the process down.  Either they kill you or the cancer does.



Sorry to hear about your friend.

I believe this is something new. Saw it on Fox News and posted on the Internet. No humans have been using this yet. Im hoping this works.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 8, 2013)

So, I decided to pick up a Gigabyte GTX 660Ti to play with. Would be nice to see it get some decent PPD, but if it doesn't, it's not the worst purchase I have made. 

It's sad to see 2 GTX 460s getting supposedly the same PPD as my 470 (25K) so we'll see. I've wanted a new NVIDIA card to play with anyway so it's not like it will be a total loss. I figured I would try something new with hope that it is supported better in the long run vs. 2-3 year old Fermis that essentially got castrated last year when Core 2.25 was forced upon us. Plus, the power savings might be nice as well. I'll let you guys know how it does next week.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm surprised that your GTX460s are doing so poorly--I got 14.5-15.5k PPD out of my GTX550TI before it died


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 8, 2013)

Welp, just checked my CPU on one of my dual GTX 460 machines and it's at 100% though both cards are still at 98-99% with some fluctuations. I don't know why these damn cards use so much CPU now, it's ridiculous. Also, my GTX 470 rig keeps powering off after about a day, and I don't know what's causing it either because the power settings are set to stay on all the time. I guess I'll have to swap CPUs with the 470 rig as my dual 460s rig appears to be bottlenecked now when it wasn't before with this 3400+.

EDIT: So, these 0x17 folding cores appear to use an entire core of your CPU for each card regardless if it's an i7-3770K or Athlon 64 X2 4400+. Seems rather ridiculous.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2013)

jstn7477, are they running core 17?

edit: didn't see your edit.  take the 460's off of beta - they'll get more ppd


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

It's Alive! 



Spoiler:  meet Mr Foldy












Windows is installing now and the rig should be folding tonight or tomorrow at the latest

I may have a crap load of questions as I set this up so I apologize in advance if I'm too noob for you guys


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

How much did you pay for those cards?  I'm thinking of picking up a GTX580--most of them I see are ~$200. I'm curious to see how hot/loud you find them...

Setting up FAH isn't all that daunting


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How much did you pay for those cards?  I'm thinking of picking up a GTX580--most of them I see are ~$200. I'm curious to see how hot/loud you find them...
> 
> Setting up FAH isn't all that daunting



Got these from HammerON and they were near that price range... will keep you posted wrt heat/noise 

I'm installing driver 314.07 - ok for F@H?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How much did you pay for those cards?  I'm thinking of picking up a GTX580--most of them I see are ~$200. I'm curious to see how hot/loud you find them...
> 
> Setting up FAH isn't all that daunting



If my GTX 660Ti somehow manages to get ~25-30K PPD, I may consider letting go of a pair of 460s for a nice price if you or someone may be interested. I just had another motherboard fail so now might be a good time for me to start consolidating things a bit.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got these from HammerON and they were near that price range... will keep you posted wrt heat/noise
> 
> I'm installing driver 314.07 - ok for F@H?


I usually just use whatever the newest non-beta drive is at the time--so that should be just fine 


Jstn7477 said:


> If my GTX 660Ti somehow manages to get ~25-30K PPD, I may consider letting go of a pair of 460s for a nice price if you or someone may be interested. I just had another motherboard fail so now might be a good time for me to start consolidating things a bit.



I'm looking to do some consolidation myself--those would help me get ride of my fleet of G92 cards (seven of them ATM).  Just LMK


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm looking to do some consolidation myself--those would help me get ride of my fleet of G92 cards (seven of them ATM).  Just LMK



I'll let you know if my plans with the 660Ti turn out as expected. All 4 cards are reference 768s, a pair of EVGAs flashed to 800/2000 @ 1.0v iirc, and I have an ASUS and a Sparkle that haven't been touched BIOS wise but I'd let them go a little cheaper since the Sparkle came with a busted shroud and bent PCB (works perfectly though). All cards have been folding at around 800-825MHz core and haven't been voltage abused at all by me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Setting up FAH isn't all that daunting



Not as bad as it used to be!


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not as bad as it used to be!



Do you have a link to a thread that goes through the beginner's startup process?


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 9, 2013)

Slowly putting all my stuff together for CC.  I got a 460 2win from feanor that would not run under f@h v7, but runs great on fah tracker.  Without betas, what's the difference?

Right now, the 2win is putting out about 31k.  Should have a 260 and a 460 to add to that.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ... take the 460's off of beta - they'll get more ppd



This may be the missing clue to my problems.  The 7662 WUs keep making my Zotac card fritz out -locking the machine, creating errors in the WU so I don't get credit, and so on - even on stock settings.  It also maybe because the 7662's use so much of the CPU and I'm only running a dual-core (E 8400).  I'm going to let the current WU running on my good ol' EVGA complete, then I'll uninstall the beta and reinsert the Zotac.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Feänor (Apr 9, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> My friend was on a drug similar to this, that they were testing out on humans.  It work awesome and shrunk the tumor in his brain by 50% in 3 weeks of use.  After 6 weeks, the tumor shrunk to 20% of it's original size.  This was a good thing , but now on to the bad.  He couldn't be exposed to sun light for more than 5 minutes without getting burned badly.  Then he came down with pneumonia, and they had to take him off the pills or it would kill him.  Sadly, 3 weeks after he stopped taking the pills he passed away.  When he started taking the pills, they said he only had 2 to 3 weeks to live so he figured he'd give the pills a try.  The pills gave him another 6 weeks of life.  They are getting closer to finding a cure, but the side effects are what's slowing the process down.  Either they kill you or the cancer does.



Sad to hear your friend passed away. I do hope he's in a better place now...

Cancer (especially brain tumors) is such a bitch...


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2013)

I just noticed that the folding badges have disappeared.  When did that happen?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I just noticed that the folding badges have disappeared.  When did that happen?



The site probably went down or blocked us again. WCG badges disappear sometimes as well.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2013)

norton said:


> got these from hammeron and they were near that price range... Will keep you posted wrt heat/noise



My 580


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 50721
> 
> My 580


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 9, 2013)

Letting my CPU plop along on F@H is all nice, but I'll never get used to the sometimes long WU times. :S







This is an a3 core, I think the a4 core is a bit better on my CPU. (Oh, and a bit of WCG too. )


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 10, 2013)

My 470 is limping along in a P4 630 machine atm. I have the machine set to not be on the beta and it is getting horrendous PPD (16K on an 8070) so I might have to try the beta again although I can guarantee that my P4 will bottleneck it. I'd love to put the 470 in an i7 rig, but it is extremely picky about what board it will work in, and it takes up nearly 4 slots because the fans on the GELID Icy Vision had bad bearings and I tied a 120x25mm 0.5A fan on the heatsink which works great.

The 660 Ti arrives tomorrow and I will boot the 465 and 450 out of an i7 machine temporarily so I can test it for a few days. If it meets my PPD expectations, I will consider letting go of some 460s (contacting Ion first). I just have too many cards at the moment (8 Fermis and 5 HD 7xxx cards) and running them all takes quite a bit of juice and the shear amount of PCIe slots needed is a burden as well. We shall see!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

Any idea what your prices might be on the GTX460s? (I'm done with GF100 cards unless they're at an insanely good price)

I got the GTX460 installed today--it estimates 17.5k PPD when not in use, or just under 17k when I'm using the computer for other stuff.  Running at 810 core ATM--will push higher at some point.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what your prices might be on the GTX460s? (I'm done with GF100 cards unless they're at an insanely good price)
> 
> I got the GTX460 installed today--it estimates 17.5k PPD when not in use, or just under 17k when I'm using the computer for other stuff.  Running at 810 core ATM--will push higher at some point.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130409/gtx460.png



I might do the ASUS (works fine) and Sparkle (cosmetic deficiencies, but still works fine) for around $130 for the pair. I also have a matched pair of EVGAs that are in pretty good shape as well, but I'd like to hang on to those a little longer unless having a card with a halfway broken shroud is a deal-breaker, and they are probably worth a little bit more. Might also consider parting with the GTX 465 and the "good" GTS 450 (the other one is ghetto cooled) but everything depends on how well this 660 Ti does (or doesn't do).


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratz Guys we moved into 29th place!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Congratz Guys we moved into 29th place!!!



I noticed this as well this morning. Congrat's on a job well done team!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti (Windforce 2x) is up and running. Card boosts to 1228MHz core out of the box, and it started off at a lackluster 18K PPD on a 7662, but now the card is hovering around 24K PPD with a TPF of 3:47. My GTX 460s in my Athlon X2 4400+ rig are getting a TPF of 5:42 and only 1.5K PPD more for the pair on the same WU, so IMO the GK104 isn't too bad. I don't know what the exact wattage that it is taking is, but it is running at 75-77% TDP. 

I know cards like the GTX 580 get boatloads of PPD for cards that cost less up front, but I think the power savings might be more beneficial for me in Florida. A single GTX 480/580 consuming over 300w maximum in W1zzard's charts isn't really appealing compared to the probably well under 200w an overclocked GK104 should take. Since I'm *relatively* happy with the PPD, I think I'll part with a pair of 460s.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 11, 2013)

Broke the 100,000,000 mark today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> Broke the 100,000,000 mark today.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> Broke the 100,000,000 mark today.



All I can say is WOW!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> Broke the 100,000,000 mark today.


Big congrat's there TexBill!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 11, 2013)

That's a lot of zeros!  

Congratulations


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2013)

Question for the experts. My 580 is with my 2600k would it hurt the 580 ppd if I folded with the 2600k? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 11, 2013)

> Question for the experts. My 580 is with my 2600k would it hurt the 580 ppd if I folded with the 2600k?


I'm no expert by a long shot, I fold with my 2600k and a GTX670 and average about 50,000-60,000 PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Question for the experts. My 580 is with my 2600k would it hurt the 580 ppd if I folded with the 2600k? Thanks in advance.



I too am no expert, but from what I've gathered, the short answer is yes.  Yes, your PPD for the GPU will go down, but how much is the question.  You can also limit how many threads SMP uses to minimize the affect.  Look at how much load GPU Folding is putting on your CPU and adjust how many cores you use accordingly.  It's trial and error.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Question for the experts. My 580 is with my 2600k *would it hurt the 580 ppd if I folded with the 2600k?* Thanks in advance.


Not really. I use a "affinity/process changer"(Prifinitty 2) to lock the GPU Core17 to CPU core #7 an let the 2600K run SMP on CPU cores 0-6. This way the cores will not overlap or conflict. In my experience, this is the only way to max your points on a given rig.

Prifinitty Software(free)


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies but guess Im doing something wrong. 4 straight bluescreens. Not the time to experiment with Chimp coming up. Ill let gpu run only then maybe later play with it..


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 12, 2013)

TeXBill said:


> Broke the 100,000,000 mark today.



Awesome.  Well done indeed.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2013)

msgclb I see you! Are you gonna join us for Chimp? Sure would like to have you back.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

I have baked my GTX550TI and it's currently folding away at 15k PPD on a p8071 WU.  We'll see if it's still going in the morning--but this is exciting.  I'm also running it shroud-less and temps seem pretty much the same as before.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 12, 2013)

Onwards my faithful steed! 






(Going to drop GPU again after that one. )


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Question for the experts. My 580 is with my 2600k would it hurt the 580 ppd if I folded with the 2600k? Thanks in advance.




Here is my 580 folding alongside my (2) X5680 Xeon Hex Cores for reference:


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 12, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Let us know how that does with FAHCore_17.  Must use beta at this time.



My HD 7850 refuses to run F@H. :shadedshu  It keeps crashing.    I've tried both Beta and non-beta WU's. Same result  

Part of the problem might be I'm using AMD 13.1 drivers.  I've tried older drivers (12.6), but my PC runs like dog poop.  The wonderful quick boot up from my Samsung SSD turns into a glacial, flashing mess.  I'm just going to wait until F@H catches up for now.

So, I'm just going to keep my two 460's on my E8400 cranking for the Chimp Challenge. (Thanks to thebluebumblebee's tip - no beta's on 460's - I've got them working again.  ) 

Question: Is it worth doing SMP on my i-930 for the Chimp?  I know it won't do -bigadv anymore.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Question: Is it worth doing SMP on my i-930 for the Chimp?  I know it won't do -bigadv anymore.



You cannot do -bigadv anymore with 4 core 8 thread CPU, minimum is 16 core. So you have to do -smp instead.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

Did anyone invite W1zzard?  I dropped a hint over on the review thread for the Asus Ares II HD 7990 6 GB.



NastyHabits said:


> Question: Is it worth doing SMP on my i-930 for the Chimp?  I know it won't do -bigadv anymore.



It will get ~ the same PPD as your GTX 460's on these p807x WU's.  I'm getting 20K right now on my 2600K at 4.1 GHz on a P7809.

Nice update!  1,057,458 according to EOC, mostly due to 586,180 from F150 and 369,150 from Buck.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

Question on the SMP bonus....

I'm assuming that FahCore_a3 is SMP but am wondering when the extra bonus kicks in?

I'm running a 6c/12t Xeon and the slot is listing as 12 cpu

Sorry if this sounds like gibberish... I'm new at this


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

In Advanced Control, on the right side under *Selected Work Unit*, you see it list *Base Credit* and under that *Estimated Credit*.  Estimated Credit is the base credit plus what the client estimates your bonus will be.  You get the bonus when the work unit is submitted.


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> In Advanced Control, on the right side under *Selected Work Unit*, you see it list *Base Credit* and under that *Estimated Credit*.  Estimated Credit is the base credit plus what the client estimates your bonus will be.  You get the bonus when the work unit is submitted.



The latest cpu wu is listed as 706/3704 for Base/Est Credit with a 14 hr run time

Is this good/bad? Will it change as I process more of them?

The cpu is clocked at 2.4Ghz btw


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> The cpu is clocked at 2.4Ghz btw



You needs some OC'ing!


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You needs some OC'ing!



Probably 

 the vrm's on this board got hot pretty quick but will try to get the clock up to 3Ghz or so... don't have any spare boards/cpu's atm so I'm staying on the safe side


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 13, 2013)

Do note that the passkey you use must have returned 10 WU's before QRB begins.

And on my CPU, the a3 core is significantly worse than the a4 core. It gets about 3,3k PPD with a3 and 4,2k PPD with the a4.
(Quite small sample set, so it might not be as pronounced a difference.)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

Alright, let's see everyone's Chimpin' rigs!

GTX460 + baked GTX550TI






8800GT + 9800GTX





8800GTS G92 + 8800GT





9600GSO





8800GS + 9600GSO + 8800GT





While I love the consistent output of GPUs, I'm less a fan of the tremendous heat output  :shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2013)

I have too many GPU's, but for the next 10 days, I'll keep them busy.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 13, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have too many GPU's, but for the next 10 days, I'll keep them busy.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130413/Capture040.png



Wow about 180k there Bee. Im jealous.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have too many GPU's, but for the next 10 days, I'll keep them busy.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130413/Capture040.png


Bruce has been Sand-baggin' all along !!! Nice work my friend.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2013)

How is everyone's luck on getting Beta GPU WUs? I think I have had ~2 non Betas so far- no QRB but they are fast WUs.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

Got my folding badge! 

Anyone have a link that lists info regarding the work units (or whatever they're called)?

Rig is working on a Core 15, a Core 17, and an a3 job atm....


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Got my folding badge!
> 
> Anyone have a link that lists info regarding the work units (or whatever they're called)?
> 
> Rig is working on a Core 15, a Core 17, and an a3 job atm....



This doesn't list them, but you can find info on any one particular WU

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=8071

At the bottom of the page you'll find a space to enter the number of a WU.

CPU folding doesn't give big points unless you have a monster motherboard with dual xeon's like Buck_Nasty and a few others have.  That's why small fry like me fold with the cards and crunch with the CPU.

EDIT: Congrats on the folding badge!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone else having problems getting work?  All of the aqua-marine colored slots are waiting for work!


----------



## mxtorid (Apr 13, 2013)

Dont know what happened but was up very late last night and must have screwed up my password. So while i wait for email to reset password for my mx500torid account I will troll under this one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2013)

mxtorid said:


> Dont know what happened but was up very late last night and must have screwed up my password. So while i wait for email to reset password for my mx500torid account I will troll under this one.


Don't make me ban you for using multiple accounts 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else having problems getting work?  All of the aqua-marine colored slots are waiting for work!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130413/Capture041.png


No problems with work on my end. What about the internet connection for those rigs? Maybe a switch gone bad?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No problems with work on my end. What about the internet connection for those rigs? Maybe a switch gone bad?



I'm finding that I have to restart all of my machines to get them to work.  Simply trying to restart the client crashes the computer!  Never ever had this happen.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm finding that I have to restart all of my machines to get them to work.  Simply trying to restart the client crashes the computer!  Never ever had this happen.



Same problem. Mine doesn't crash the PC, but it does require rebooting to get the completed WU sent off and a new WU downloaded and running. Otherwise it just hangs forever.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 13, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Same problem. Mine doesn't crash the PC, but it does require rebooting to get the completed WU sent off and a new WU downloaded and running. Otherwise it just hangs forever.



I have one that does that a 465 c2d combo that shuts down the wireless adapter about every three wu. No clue why.

Gratz Norton on the badge next that Crazy Folder badge!

I was estimating that ppd Bee. Last night was not a good night for me. Only got 9 1/2 fingers so its hard to count.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Gratz Norton on the badge next that Crazy Folder badge!



Thanks! Now how do I get the Crazy Folder added onto my badge?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks! Now how do I get the Crazy Folder added onto my badge?



7 days of continuous output at an average of 30K should do it if I recall.


----------



## Maban (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried adding my GTS 250 to fold with. The 680's WU was running on the 250 and the 250's WU was failing on the 680. Kept spewing "GPU memtest failure", I'm assuming because it's not compatible with Kepler.

How can I stop the FAH web control page from opening automatically on MabFold (XPx64)? No matter what I do, it keeps opening whenever FAH starts. There's an "open-web-control" option that keeps reappearing and setting itself to true. Removing it or setting it to false does nothing. Adding <open-web-control v='false'/> to config.xml (and making it read-only) doesn't fix it either.

ROFL. I just realized right after posting this that the shortcut has it set.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2013)

Quick Question: I already did the 10WU to get the GPU WRB, but do I need to do a separate 10 CPU WUs to get the SMP QRB as well? My initial thought is yes, but I want to make sure.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2013)

what a day to lose the 7662 wu just my luck these wu give less points and run hotter.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Quick Question: I already did the 10WU to get the GPU WRB, but do I need to do a separate 10 CPU WUs to get the SMP QRB as well? My initial thought is yes, but I want to make sure.



I'm pretty sure it's 10 SMP WUs w/ a passkey to get bonuses


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2013)

F150_Raptor passes 75,000,000
Keith_Stouffer passes 40,000
laptop-hpc passes 1,000
Norton01 passes 150,000


Congratz guys!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2013)

SHHH Don't tell anyone I'm posting this here.

From the F@H beta forum:
"<SodaAnt> also is there a shortage of 7662s now proteneer?
<proteneer> well
<proteneer> theres a lot more beta testers
<proteneer> only 1650 jobs
<proteneer> serving 2300 beta testers
<proteneer> O_O"

To which came this response:
"The Chimp challenge is running right now and some teams have members switching flags to beta to get more points
April 13-23 this year

Not something I have been telling my teammates to do"
Xavier Zepherious


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2013)

agent00skid passed 50,000
Keith_Stouffer passed 80,000
manofthem passed 5,000
Norton01 passed 200,000
sabre23 passed 100

Congratz guys


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

im folding for you guys, ya give me loads of advice so i thought id help 

wow what a way to stability test ahahaha!! glad i put cpu throttling 12% last night


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

Woohoo 35 guys folding today!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

Woot--a huge boost!  Thanks to all of our new members!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

Milestones Today
Avlin passes 1,000
d1nky passes 2,000
iFX passes 4,500,000
Keith_Stouffer passes 100,000
laptop-hpc passes 6,000
manofthem passes 7,000
Mathragh passes 2,000
Norton01 passes 300,000
ogharaei passes 7,000
Overclocker_2001 passes 4,000

Congratz guys Good Job!!  

4.5 Million Very nice iFX


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

Woot!!! 300k 

Congrats to all of the other great stoners today!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks mx500--I've been very impressed with what these GPUs are doing 

Congrats Norton!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

up and folding! itll be on all day till my new cpu arrives and then down for a bit then two rigs!

im going to oc the gts450 to hell, and the beta thing is getting good on this one, spiked at ppd 60k a few times


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is accurate or not, but I've currently got a Project 10450 WU and I'm getting a blistering 545 PPD on my AMD Phemon II 955. It's going to take 1.5 days to do this for a total of 870 points. 

Is this right? I know folding isn't about the points but this makes me want to stop folding on my second computer. If its going to consistently yield less than one thousand points a day, I have a hard time justifying the extra expense of running it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm not sure if this is accurate or not, but I've currently got a Project 10450 WU and I'm getting a blistering 545 PPD on my AMD Phemon II 955. It's going to take 1.5 days to do this for a total of 870 points.
> 
> Is this right? I know folding isn't about the points but this makes me want to stop folding on my second computer. If its going to consistently yield less than one thousand points a day, I have a hard time justifying the extra expense of running it.



According to the info in the beta forum, the TPF for that project jumps all over the place.  It seems to give the same PPD as other WU's, so I'd wait to see what it does.  I have no experience with it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 17, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> According to the info in the beta forum, the TPF for that project jumps all over the place.  It seems to give the same PPD as other WU's, so I'd wait to see what it does.  I have no experience with it.



I certainly won't cut it off short, it was just kind of shocking to see being its the only thing folding in that computer. Anyhow, for something a little less negative; fold on, we're putting up some great numbers and more positive exclamations like 'go team'!

Seriously though, good work everyone.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> I certainly won't cut it off short, it was just kind of shocking to see being its the only thing folding in that computer. Anyhow, for something a little less negative; fold on, we're putting up some great numbers and more positive exclamations like 'go team'!
> 
> Seriously though, good work everyone.



http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=10450

I not saying anything.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

SECOND RIG DOWN  I tried overclocking it a tiny bit and the psu spat a flame out the back and went bang. it stinks haha

hopefully get it up and going tonight. but my main rig will be folding still.....


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> SECOND RIG DOWN  I tried overclocking it a tiny bit and the psu spat a flame out the back and went bang. it stinks haha
> 
> hopefully get it up and going tonight. but my main rig will be folding still.....





If you were in the US I'd offer you my spare 550w PSU


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

back up and running got given some EZcool 750watt thing, looks good! 

had to rebuild three rigs and its late!! back on track thankfully!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome back msgclb!


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys

It was great contributing to the CC 

Just to let you know- I will be throttling back my rig at the end of the week.... I'll still fold for the Team but with the summer coming the heat and power usage will be a little too much to maintain crunching AND folding at maximum 

I don't really want the rig to go to waste running at 50% or less of its maximum potential so I will make this offer if anyone is interested:

Will consider trading my 2x GTX 580's and a proper psu for them (Corsair AX1200) for 2x GTX 560 Ti's/570's and an appropriately rated psu (750-850w 80plus Silver minimum) plus a small amount of cash.

Drop me a PM if you're interested in working something out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back msgclb!



Woot!!!! msgclb is in da' house! Welcome back my brother!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot!!!! msgclb is in da' house! Welcome back my brother!!!
> 
> http://kdfblog.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/celebrate1.jpg



You have a way with images as El Fiendo has a way with words.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey guys
> 
> It was great contributing to the CC
> 
> ...



Darn, I have 4 GTX 460s and no 500 series chips lol.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Woot!!!! msgclb is in da' house! Welcome back my brother!!!
> 
> http://kdfblog.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/celebrate1.jpg



I have have tried posting pics to the TPU hosting site, but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2013)

Well it looks like I found a home for my rig so I will likely be able to run it at full throttle for at least the next 3-4 months 

I'll be shutting it down tonight and will hopefully have it back up and running tomorrow am... or by mid-week next week at the latest (may need to hunt down some network pieces)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Well it looks like I found a home for my rig so I will likely be able to run it at full throttle for at least the next 3-4 months
> 
> I'll be shutting it down tonight and will hopefully have it back up and running tomorrow am... or by mid-week next week at the latest (may need to hunt down some network pieces)



How are you finding all of these homes for power guzzling systems?  I'm jealous


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How are you finding all of these homes for power guzzling systems?  I'm jealous



I have some contacts that are willing to help 

One of my Aunts is my next target but she doesn't know it yet 


** EDIT-the rig is delivered and setup at the remote site but the LAN hardware I brought with me wouldn't connect to the DSL properly . Will be bringing another 10/100 router with me Monday and give it another shot. 

I also managed to break off one of the case feet during transport  - Anyone know where I can get replacement case feet for a HAF 932???


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like to point out that I am listed on the top 20 for the first time EVER! Won't last when a few other people come back online, but I will sit here and enjoy life's little victories.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

With the end of the WCG GPU WUs coming soon, I'm thinking of bringing some of my AMD cards over to FAH to see how it works.  Can I get PPD estimates for the following:
- HD7930 (Tahiti LE)
- HD7950
- HD7850
- HD7770

Thanks!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2013)

OK guys (and gals), the time has come for me to shut off my rigs this coming Friday. I will be leaving the CONUS for my next employment this Sunday (for approx. one year). This doesn't mean that I will cease folding all together, just taking a break more or less.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

bogmali said:


> OK guys (and gals), the time has come for me to shut off my rigs this coming Friday. I will be leaving the CONUS for my next employment this Sunday (for approx. one year). This doesn't mean that I will cease folding all together, just taking a break more or less.



I'm sorry to hear that you have to take a break from FAH, but I wish you the best with your employment


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

bogmali said:


> OK guys (and gals), the time has come for me to shut off my rigs this coming Friday. I will be leaving the CONUS for my next employment this Sunday (for approx. one year). This doesn't mean that I will cease folding all together, just taking a break more or less.



I'll see if I can keep your spot warm for you while you're away 

Finally got a router working so my rig is back up and running!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2013)

It looks like it's time for my summer siesta, with temps forecasted in the 80's over the next few days.  I'll still be lurking around and maybe even doing some work from time to time, but as for 24/7 Folding, I'm done until ~October.  I more than doubled my points this winter.
On another note, I need to sell off some of my hardware.  I'm having a tough time deciding what to get rid of, so let me know if you're interested in: MSI GTX 460/768MB, 2x Gigabyte GTX 460/1GB, 2x Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti, MSI GTX 560 Ti.  I will admit that I am struggling with which cards to let go.  The MSI 460 is supper quiet.  The Gigabyte 560 Ti's came with my new system and are supper stable.  I bought the MSI 560 Ti for a neighbor kid who then went and bought a low end CyberpowerPC and I really have not gotten the chance to play with it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2013)

Any tips for folding on AMD 7xxx cards? I have my 3 Tahitis going but they are stuck doing project 11292 on core 16 at 6K PPD. I thought people said these cards were getting 30-40K PPD? Only slot options I have are "client-type beta" unless that needs to be something different...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2013)

P7662 is done.  "we're prepping for internal testing of openmm 5.1 core on windows"


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> P7662 is done.  "we're prepping for internal testing of openmm 5.1 core on windows"



 My 580's really liked those...

  Is there any way to monitor what jobs (cores, wu's, projects?) have been done by your rig? Similar to the results pages on the WCG website. My rig is running remote and headless so I only see the results as they are completed (i.e. total points and # of completed jobs only)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2013)

Sorry Norton, there's no such thing with F@H.  IMHO, the closest that you get is HFM.net You can look for completed WU's in the logs, which is rather clumsy.  BTW, the information that you want does seem to exist, because they can check if a WU was submitted and the credit that you got for it.


----------



## Maban (May 7, 2013)

Anyone get a 7663 yet? 80k PPD on my 680 at 1202MHz. Uses less power than a 762x.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> Anyone get a 7663 yet? 80k PPD on my 680 at 1202MHz. Uses less power than a 762x.



I saw some running on my rig when I checked on it earlier today- looked like a pretty good bonus credit 

Not sure on ppd though?


----------



## Maban (May 7, 2013)

New Core 17. Its supposed to be up to 120k on a Titan, 110k on a 7970, 81k on a 680, and 50k on 7870.

Folding@home Core 17 Update - YouTube


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> New Core 17. Its supposed to be up to 120k on a Titan, 110k on a 7970, 81k on a 680, and 50k on 7870.
> 
> Folding@home Core 17 Update - YouTube



*10X* boost on 7870 and 7970's!!!  That's awesome... may have to bring one or both of my 7870's over to F@H for awhile 

Any word on GTX 580 performance?


----------



## Maban (May 7, 2013)

No idea. I haven't looked much into it and I haven't had any of them on my 470's. They might be Kepler+ and Southern Islands+.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2013)

You guys are running beta.  Technically, you're supposed to run them only if you're on the beta team.  To find out more about beta's, you must have an account at http://foldingforum.org/ in order to see the beta forum. Others are posting there about what they're getting with their hardware.  In order to post, you must apply to the beta team.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 8, 2013)

Just checked my rigs and I got a 7625 on my GTX 660 Ti (core 17) which reported 56K PPD. I'm kinda glad I bought that card now and I sure hope my 7970 and dual 7950s will be more useful soon.


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

Maban said:


> New Core 17. Its supposed to be up to 120k on a Titan, 110k on a 7970, 81k on a 680, and 50k on 7870.
> 
> Folding@home Core 17 Update - YouTube



Well that's pretty incredible!  When does it come out?  I'd love to try this on my HD7930 and HD7950 


I'm also thinking of trading my HD7850 for a GTX560TI448 that a friend here has--current I have the 560TI448 in the DP system and it's getting about 22.6k PPD.  Not bad 

EDIT:  I just checked on the GTX470s, and they're doing WUs that have a base value of 1600 points + bonuses (supposed to be about 6.2k points w/ the bonuses).  Do these require a passkey to get the bonuses?  I just put on my passkey either way, but it hasn't been "set up" yet with the 10 WUs...the WUs are P7663


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2013)

GPU's don't need the 10 WU thing.  Your PPD seems low.  Maybe this will help.


> For Nvidia GPUs, you will notice that each GPU will require a full CPU as that is the operating method used by Nvidia Drivers. The other operating method is used by AMD GPUs which doesn't "block" an entire CPU, it will use as much as need and will release it when not needed. The fact that Nvidia uses 1 CPU doesn't really matter on what kind of CPU is being used AFAIK. The same happens on a P4 all the way up to Ivy Bridge CPUs.


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> GPU's don't need the 10 WU thing.  Your PPD seems low.  Maybe this will help.



Well, I'll mess with it tomorrow, but I have an exam in the morning and need sleep now.

I went ahead and threw FAH on the HD7950 too--it's estimating 39k PPD, which seems a bit low to me TBH


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 8, 2013)

I'm getting 7663s on my 79xx Tahitis, estimated PPD is varying from 30K to 105K depending on the card. The 2600K system running the 7950s has been unhappy and froze a few times today (it has had a history of freezing ever since last year, but generally behaves). Since the cards are running at 99% GPU usage and the system wattage is over 100w greater than it was with WCG, I decided to add 12mV vcore to my cards and will keep an eye on the system. The system currently uses a 2008 Mushkin (Topower) XP-800AP that isn't even 80Plus certified but the system has been through a few different PSUs and memory kits with similar intermittent issues.

Also, the F@H client seems to be acting erratically on my beta 7663 machines. I'm having trouble getting the damn front end to even load properly half the time, and have to kill everything in Task Manager. I'm lucky to get the web interface to pop up if I have to kill the processes.


----------



## Maban (May 8, 2013)

Forgot to set beta on the 470's. One of them has just started on a 7663.


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

Well, I know that the HD7950 is doing something--the 350w PSU running it is squealing like a pig...


----------



## Maban (May 8, 2013)

What clocks on the 470s Ion? I'm getting about 30k PPD at 725/1450.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I know that the HD7950 is doing something--the 350w PSU running it is squealing like a pig...



Better keep an eye on it (unless it's a really good 350w unit or the rest of the system is lightweight), as my 7970 is reading 10A input @ 12.13v and my 7950s are reading 11.2A @ 11.6v (I tested this Mushkin PSU with a DMM and it really reads around 11.95v at the PCIe connectors, so I guess my Rosewill PSUs pull the 12v rail fairly high).


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

Maban said:


> What clocks on the 470s Ion? I'm getting about 30k PPD at 725/1450.



Given the points I'm receiving, I'm pretty sure I'm not getting bonuses....but I am using a passkey.  Any idea what may be wrong?

One of my GTX470s is at 607MHz, the other is at 624.



Jstn7477 said:


> Better keep an eye on it (unless it's a really good 350w unit or the rest of the system is lightweight), as my 7970 is reading 10A input @ 12.13v and my 7950s are reading 11.2A @ 11.6v (I tested this Mushkin PSU with a DMM and it really reads around 11.95v at the PCIe connectors, so I guess my Rosewill PSUs pull the 12v rail fairly high).



It's an alright one--an 80Plus Antec PSU.  The rest of the system is just an i3-2100, a H77 board, and a single HDD.  I will be swapping it to a 550w PSu when I have time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Given the points I'm receiving, I'm pretty sure I'm not getting bonuses....but I am using a passkey.  Any idea what may be wrong?
> The rest of the system is just an i3-2100, a H77 board, and a single HDD.



If you are doing anything else with that CPU, you will hurt the GPU's production.  My previous post was intended to point out that these beta WU's on Nvidia require a thread (they say CPU) for each GPU.  That basically rules out doing anything else with your 2core/4thread CPU while running these beta WU's.  Hopefully, Nvidia will fix this.  This is *not* an issue with AMD GPU's.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 8, 2013)

Upgraded my troublesome 2600K rig from 13.2 beta3 to 13.5 beta2 and things seem better so far.

Just leaving this here.


----------



## Maban (May 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Given the points I'm receiving, I'm pretty sure I'm not getting bonuses....but I am using a passkey.  Any idea what may be wrong?
> 
> One of my GTX470s is at 607MHz, the other is at 624.



Are you looking at the estimated credit or estimated PPD? The estimated credit on mine is about 6770.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Upgraded my troublesome 2600K rig from 13.2 beta3 to 13.5 beta2 and things seem better so far.
> 
> Just leaving this here.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130508/fah7950.png



Nice! AMD can whip some ass in F@H!


----------



## [Ion] (May 9, 2013)

Well, this is pretty amazing.  I have my GTX470s, GTX560TI448, HD7930, HD7950, and various G92 cards folding away.  I'm getting ~75k PPD on the HD7950, ~50k on the HD7930, ~35k on the GTX560TI448, ~25k per GTX470, and then whatever the G92 cards do.  Hopefully I'll be able to keep FAH on the HD7950 going for a while


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

Hey folks- our WCG Mother's Day Challenge starts in about 9 hours. We would appreciate any assistance the F@H Team can provide in crunching and/or spreading the word 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183575


----------



## johnspack (May 9, 2013)

Ran out of gpu wus....  guess who's back!  Does anyone know if it's possible to fold gpus and crunch a cpu on the same box?


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Ran out of gpu wus....  guess who's back!  Does anyone know if it's possible to fold gpus and crunch a cpu on the same box?



I'm doing this on my Xeon hex/GTX 580 rig so it's possible but am not sure if it's "optimal" ...doesn't seem to impact the folding done by the gpu's on my rig


----------



## [Ion] (May 9, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Ran out of gpu wus....  guess who's back!  Does anyone know if it's possible to fold gpus and crunch a cpu on the same box?



That's what I do on all of my systems 
FAH-GPU slows down WCG a bit, but IMO it's worth it


----------



## johnspack (May 9, 2013)

I'm seeing mention of beta wus...  do they work on 2xx series?  I have to try and remember how to apply the beta flag...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2013)

johnspack said:


> I'm seeing mention of beta wus...  do they work on 2xx series?  I have to try and remember how to apply the beta flag...



Only Fermi and newer on Nvidia, HD 5000 and newer on AMD.


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2013)

My HD7930 has been folding away, but I'm having issues with either the HD7950 or the i3 system that it's in.  I'm trying to resolve them.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 11, 2013)

I had to put a 7950 on the X2 4400+/GF6150 system as my 2600K/Z68 Extreme4 Gen3/Mushkin XP-800AP 800w PSU system always freezes after 8-12 hours. Problem is, the board doesn't properly initialize the 7950 so I have to have the display hooked up to the onboard. I also can't write to the card's registers and can't check most of the vitals besides the voltages and current, but the card still folds albeit at a 20% PPD penalty. Still better than having a 200K PPD machine freeze all the time and killing my PPD, though. I may need to move some cards around and possibly get the Z77 Pro4-m in an ATX case so I can move the 7950s to that where they will properly cooperate with the UEFI.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

Is that the system that I sent to you?  I'm having issues where my HD7950 rig locks up---I'm going to try a better PSU tomorrow to see if that is the issue.  I can't think of what else it might be.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Is that the system that I sent to you?  I'm having issues where my HD7950 rig locks up---I'm going to try a better PSU tomorrow to see if that is the issue.  I can't think of what else it might be.



Yeah, it is. I also tried a 7950 in my ancient ASRock 775XFire-VSTA and the system would endlessly turn on and off every few seconds, so I'm happy it works just barely enough in the HP board to be used for F@H. Removing one of the two 7950s from my ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 stopped it from freezing after 8-12 hours, so either my old Mushkin XP-800AP is getting weak or the board has some power delivery issues. 

I'm really glad Stanford got it together at the right time. A single HD 7950 on the beta units replaces my entire army of GTX 400 Fermi GPUs, so now I'm probably going to have sh!t luck selling them. Of course, nobody knows how long the 7663s will run or if similar WUs will exist in the future, but I completely enjoy my 400K+ PPD for the meantime.

Don't worry about bringing a 4P rig over to WCG and losing tons of F@H points, Buck. Our WCG team needs all the CPUs it can get without GPU WUs at the moment, and I am already helping pick up a ton of points for the F@H team with my 3 HD 79xx GPUs. I'm sure we'll be alright.


----------



## Maban (May 13, 2013)

Anyone have a 7770 running the 7663 beta? My friend just got one and starting folding for the first time. What sort of PPD should he expect?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

Maban said:


> Anyone have a 7770 running the 7663 beta? My friend just got one and starting folding for the first time. What sort of PPD should he expect?



I'm getting 10k ppd each from mine. Not too bad for an 85watt card


----------



## Maban (May 13, 2013)

What clocks?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

Maban said:


> What clocks?



Stock- 1Ghz 

The card is running nice and cool so a quick 100Mhz bump should be fine.... may try that later tonight


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, it is. I also tried a 7950 in my ancient ASRock 775XFire-VSTA and the system would endlessly turn on and off every few seconds, so I'm happy it works just barely enough in the HP board to be used for F@H. Removing one of the two 7950s from my ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 stopped it from freezing after 8-12 hours, so either my old Mushkin XP-800AP is getting weak or the board has some power delivery issues.
> 
> I'm really glad Stanford got it together at the right time. A single HD 7950 on the beta units replaces my entire army of GTX 400 Fermi GPUs, so now I'm probably going to have sh!t luck selling them. Of course, nobody knows how long the 7663s will run or if similar WUs will exist in the future, but I completely enjoy my 400K+ PPD for the meantime.
> 
> Don't worry about bringing a 4P rig over to WCG and losing tons of F@H points, Buck. Our WCG team needs all the CPUs it can get without GPU WUs at the moment, and I am already helping pick up a ton of points for the F@H team with my 3 HD 79xx GPUs. I'm sure we'll be alright.



I think we shall.  Tomorrow after work I'm going to spend some time and see if I can't figure out the issues with my HD7950.  These new bonus-enabled GPU WUs are awesome 


If you still have the Fermi cards come later this summer, I'm still interested.  Three of them would do 50% higher PPD than all ~9 G92 cards


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think we shall.  Tomorrow after work I'm going to spend some time and see if I can't figure out the issues with my HD7950.  These new bonus-enabled GPU WUs are awesome
> 
> 
> If you still have the Fermi cards come later this summer, I'm still interested.  Three of them would do 50% higher PPD than all ~9 G92 cards



I'll keep them warm for ya. 

That's actually around when I want to sell them, as we'll probably finally be moving to our new facility within a few months tops. I'm hoping to condense my farm down to just a few "heavy hitters" and finally put the old ones to rest in storage as backups. Right now I'm still running everything I got while I can, even if it is slow.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 13, 2013)

I decide to quote this post of mine here:



Chevalr1c said:


> I just put my PC to work on the GPU again for F@H, to help compensating for the transition of the Buck Nasty 4P machine to the WCG. It is "but" a Radeon HD 6670 DDR3 that is in the meantime still finishing up some DistrRTGen GPU WUs so my F@H PPD will be insignificant for ~1.5 days.



Although that value of 1.5 days can be alower estimate now (the quote is from yesterday, the "first" WU is now at 57% completion, despite the DistrRTGen GPU work still going on in BOINC). I might return to (once-in-a-while) folding on the GPU as long as there are no WCG GPU WUs and if it does not hinder my GPU work for POEM too much.


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2013)

I'm crunching for the Mothers day competition so I turned my 7850 back on to fold. Beta Units bring me to 55K PPD on one card (!), but then they run out and I go down to 5K PPD 

Oh well, we don't do this for the points... Right? RIGHT?


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'll keep them warm for ya.
> 
> That's actually around when I want to sell them, as we'll probably finally be moving to our new facility within a few months tops. I'm hoping to condense my farm down to just a few "heavy hitters" and finally put the old ones to rest in storage as backups. Right now I'm still running everything I got while I can, even if it is slow.



So you're still running that ancient P4 too? 


I seem to have fixed the issues with the HD7950 with the higher wattage PSU (550w).  No issues since I installed it


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

Huge game giveaway over here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183928

TPU folders are welcome to join in and get a chance at winning a great game!!!


----------



## Athlonite (May 14, 2013)

@ Lightofhonor how on earth did you get the HD7850 to that clock on the core and have it stable enough to fold


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So you're still running that ancient P4 too?
> 
> 
> I seem to have fixed the issues with the HD7950 with the higher wattage PSU (550w).  No issues since I installed it



Yep, I kinda want these junk rigs/laptops to die off instead of having to put up with them in storage, and they are too old or in horrible shape to sell, not that they would be worth much anyway. 

It seems that construction has accelerated at our new facility (we were supposed to be in there 6 months ago, but Florida contractors suck) so the old machines may go dark in as little as a few weeks from now.


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> @ Lightofhonor how on earth did you get the HD7850 to that clock on the core and have it stable enough to fold



I dialed it back to 1175/1225 to fold. That is my daily OC now. Seems to work well


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, I kinda want these junk rigs/laptops to die off instead of having to put up with them in storage, and they are too old or in horrible shape to sell, not that they would be worth much anyway.
> 
> It seems that construction has accelerated at our new facility (we were supposed to be in there 6 months ago, but Florida contractors suck) so the old machines may go dark in as little as a few weeks from now.



I have a couple of old laptops and the Atom system that are pretty bad crunchers (2.3k PPD between the three)--but they aren't worth anything and I can't bring myself to just recycle them...


----------



## johnspack (May 15, 2013)

I never stop...  I passed 18mil finally!  My landlord has determined my apt is too big,  and will be ripping out a wall,  and sealing another so I only have 2 rooms instead of 3.  God I love being on a fixed income with no rights!  I think Sept is my deadline.  If I stay,  I will have my own power breaker panel,  and a lot more amps.  So I guess that's a bonus....  I'm going to shut down my 260s within a few months.  No point.  If any one wants to sell cheap 460s ect,  I'll put them to work.  Still want a 2nd 480 too... hint hint.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So you're still running that ancient P4 too?
> 
> 
> I seem to have fixed the issues with the HD7950 with the higher wattage PSU (550w).  No issues since I installed it



I did the same to my 2600K rig (replaced the old Mushkin XP-800AP with my "flagship" PSU, a LEPA G900-MA) and it has yet to lock up. Seems like the newer PSUs (the 3 Rosewills and the LEPA) I own like to run their 12v rails at around 12.2v or so, while the Mushkin was hanging around 11.95v on the multimeter. Either the unintended voltage boost on the rail helped or my Mushkin PSU is shot. I moved it and my other pair of 460s to my dad's home machine, the one with the 1100T and extremely flaky ASUS 890GX board. That should be a fun combo.


----------



## [Ion] (May 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I did the same to my 2600K rig (replaced the old Mushkin XP-800AP with my "flagship" PSU, a LEPA G900-MA) and it has yet to lock up. Seems like the newer PSUs (the 3 Rosewills and the LEPA) I own like to run their 12v rails at around 12.2v or so, while the Mushkin was hanging around 11.95v on the multimeter. Either the unintended voltage boost on the rail helped or my Mushkin PSU is shot. I moved it and my other pair of 460s to my dad's home machine, the one with the 1100T and extremely flaky ASUS 890GX board. That should be a fun combo.



Dammit, and now it's locked up again.  Maybe the HD7950 is just going bad.  Would be a shame after just four months--I suppose I can see how Sapphire's RMA process is if I can't get it working this weekend.

I suppose that putting all of your flaky HW together is one way to do things


----------



## johnspack (May 16, 2013)

Heh,  I like the way the top 20 is being filled with millionaires!  Also like how I finally broke 18 mil,  hope I can hit 20......


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 20, 2013)

Now that Buck can bring his folding rigs back from crunching, time to turn off the 24/7 GPU folding and go back to something more normal lol. It's 60 degrees outside and I'm sweating in my basement. But, as always, the folding never stops....


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

Just giving you guys a heads up....

It appears as if my main rig may have went boom and I may be selling off the GTX 580's to help pay for replacement parts (may need a 990FX mobo, FX-8350, and some ram)

I can supply a Corsair AX1200 with the cards if you need proper power for them

Will only sell if I need to and only to a folder on our Team- I'll keep you guys posted.

In the meantime, please drop me a PM if interested


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2013)

Ooh, that really sucks.  Do you know what happened?  Is anything RMA-able?

Really tempting to buy them to stick in the Xeon DP setup....


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ooh, that really sucks.  Do you know what happened?  Is anything RMA-able?
> 
> Really tempting to buy them to stick in the Xeon DP setup....



Did a ram swap on the rig and will see if that does the trick (WCG crunching seems to be awfully rough on the ram I've used- could be just my systems though )

I've been wanting to get the ASUS mobo out of my rig since hearing of all of the CS and quality issues from them lately so I may move forward with an upgrade anyway and drop the 990X Evo into another rig that is less vital than my main one.

I can give you the 580's/AX1200 for a fair price.... not a bad setup for 80-100k ppd F@H output


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2013)

Hey msgclb, are you okay?  Tornado's and all.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Did a ram swap on the rig and will see if that does the trick (WCG crunching seems to be awfully rough on the ram I've used- could be just my systems though )
> 
> I've been wanting to get the ASUS mobo out of my rig since hearing of all of the CS and quality issues from them lately so I may move forward with an upgrade anyway and drop the 990X Evo into another rig that is less vital than my main one.
> 
> I can give you the 580's/AX1200 for a fair price.... not a bad setup for 80-100k ppd F@H output



Well, for what it's worth, I've had nothing but success with the ASUS boards I have ATM.  P9X79 Pro, Maximus IV GENE, Maximus III GENE, P5B Deluxe, P5K PRO....

I'll drop you a PM at some point---come August I may have to take you up 

Even better would be if I could re-use the existing PSU I have---I suspect that the TX750 would be up to the task...


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, for what it's worth, I've had nothing but success with the ASUS boards I have ATM.  P9X79 Pro, Maximus IV GENE, Maximus III GENE, P5B Deluxe, P5K PRO....
> 
> I'll drop you a PM at some point---come August I may have to take you up
> 
> Even better would be if I could re-use the existing PSU I have---I suspect that the TX750 would be up to the task...



We can discuss it when you're ready if I still have them

The ram swap seems to be helping atm so I may be ok (knocks woods)

These cards should draw somewhere between 500-700 Watts AFAIK and recommended psu for a single card is 600w*
*Translation- I wouldn't recommend trying a 750w psu for these cards


----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey msgclb, are you okay?  Tornado's and all.



Mercifully I live about 10 miles north of the path that tornado took.
All the local network stations go continuously with weather whenever severe storms approach and at least two of them have helicopters.

That afternoon a severe storm warning scrolled across my TV screen so I started channel checking and one of the stations had their helicopter right in front of this huge wall cloud as it was moving east well over 20 miles from Moore.
These TV stations doppler radar can sometimes see tornadoes before they are spotted visually and in this case the guy in station told the pilot there's a tornado forming but he couldn't see it until he moved his camera to the right and out of that cloud came this huge tornado.
As they tracked it east they were telling everybody in it's path to either go to a storm shelter or leave as no structure would survive its destruction. 
That pilot tracked that tornado as it destroyed everything in its path including the home of that pilot.
Not long after it passed Moore that tornado roped out and the pilot started filming what was destroyed and it didn't take long to realize there would be many deaths.

Thanks Buck.


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2013)

Buck Nasty, is everything alright there?  I noticed your farm has been silent the past few days


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Buck Nasty, is everything alright there?  I noticed your farm has been silent the past few days



Sorry, forgot to mention that I have been on vacation for the last week and will be returning in about a week. It's unbearably hot in Florida, so I may run the farm intermittently until cooler weather arrives. Keep folding boys!


----------



## [Ion] (May 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that I have been on vacation for the last week and will be returning in about a week. It's unbearably hot in Florida, so I may run the farm intermittently until cooler weather arrives. Keep folding boys!



Given what it's like here I can only imagine the suffering there.

Enjoy the remainder of your vacation!


----------



## Athlonite (May 29, 2013)

msgclb said:


> Mercifully I live about 10 miles north of the path that tornado took.
> All the local network stations go continuously with weather whenever severe storms approach and at least two of them have helicopters.
> 
> That afternoon a severe storm warning scrolled across my TV screen so I started channel checking and one of the stations had their helicopter right in front of this huge wall cloud as it was moving east well over 20 miles from Moore.
> ...



Ya know If I lived in an area that's prone to such horrific events of nature I'd either move away or build underground ( it should be a state law, want to build a house here that's fine just understand that it will need an underground shelter aswell.... No shelter No house end of) 

I know alot of people are saying it's really expensive to dig down as the ground is so hard an all but isn't your life worth more than a wee bit of money and a few objects...

I feel bad for those families who lost people in that tornado


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2013)

I have a several month's long project in the works,  and offers over that time will really help.  I'm desperate for a used 670/680 to send my 480 to the farm...  folding that is.  Then I need to replace my aging 2xx cards with fermi or better cards so can I start actually pumping out some ppd!
Will be getting upgraded electrical by the fall,  so I'll be able to run this stuff.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2013)

Anyone else getting *giant* gpu jobs on their rigs?

The GTX 580's sent in 4 jobs yesterday... two for around 7k each, which is what I'm used to seeing, and two for *over 20k *each!!! 

Looks like I finished two more of the same last night as well. Please share if you have any info on these, I don't have regular access to the rig where it is atm


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Woah.  If you had access to the rig we could look up the project number and figure out something--but that's impressive!


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Woah.  If you had access to the rig we could look up the project number and figure out something--but that's impressive!



Looks like you, Justin, and a few others got them too- Justin got nearly 30k for his! 

If you see one running please post a screenshot so we can see what it is


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Your wish is my command


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2013)

Looks like Project 8900:


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

I don't understand why your Tahiti XT card is getting nearly 3x the PPD of my Tahiti LE---that seems like an unreasonably large gap...


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I don't understand why your Tahiti XT card is getting nearly 3x the PPD of my Tahiti LE---that seems like an unreasonably large gap...



What drivers, rig it is in, etc?


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> What drivers, rig it is in, etc?



It's with the i7-3930k @ 4.5GHz; 16GB RAM, W7Pro x64.  I don't remember the exact driver--13.something I believe.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's with the i7-3930k @ 4.5GHz; 16GB RAM, W7Pro x64.  I don't remember the exact driver--13.something I believe.



Do you mind turning your WCG CPU usage down to 11/12 (91.67%) briefly and seeing if your F@H client isn't being starved? I know the AMD F@H core takes like 1-2% of an 8 thread chip, but your PPD can go south if your F@H core is CPU starved.

EDIT: Could also be because my 7970 is overclocked to 1150/1650 and your GPU could still be at stock unless you have overclocked it.


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Do you mind turning your WCG CPU usage down to 11/12 (91.67%) briefly and seeing if your F@H client isn't being starved? I know the AMD F@H core takes like 1-2% of an 8 thread chip, but your PPD can go south if your F@H core is CPU starved.
> 
> EDIT: Could also be because my 7970 is overclocked to 1150/1650 and your GPU could still be at stock unless you have overclocked it.



I'll give that a shot tonight and see if it helps.  I don't really want to lose a thread but I suppose it could be worthwhile...

My HD7930 is at stock speeds--it already artifacts like this so I'm not going to push it...


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'll give that a shot tonight and see if it helps.  I don't really want to lose a thread but I suppose it could be worthwhile...
> 
> My HD7930 is at stock speeds--it already artifacts like this so I'm not going to push it...



It artifacts at stock clocks? 

Regular Pitcairn 7870s get around 50-55K, so maybe your card is borked. Do you have the 7950 on hand or is that being used for something else?


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> It artifacts at stock clocks?
> 
> Regular Pitcairn 7870s get around 50-55K, so maybe your card is borked. Do you have the 7950 on hand or is that being used for something else?



Running in the i3 the HD7950 was artifacting like crazy---like as soon as it booted to the point that the computer was unusable.  Even with a 550w PSU.  I need to try it in my 3770k system but just haven't had the time yet.

And the HD7930 doesn't artifact _badly_--just little bits here and there.  Only seems to happen when folding--not even games.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 1, 2013)

Is this okay?  I've got a 8900 thingy-ma-jig as well. 

PC been folding with a Titan clocked at 1100MHz for past ten hours.  Unfortunately, after my tea I may be playing BF3 and the science has to stop.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Is this okay?  I've got a 8900 thingy-ma-jig as well.
> 
> PC been folding with a Titan clocked at 1100MHz for past ten hours.  Unfortunately, after my tea I may be playing BF3 and the science has to stop.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130601/Untitled412.png



That looks real good considering a 7970 only does about 110K PPD. Sounds like it's working.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Is this okay?  I've got a 8900 thingy-ma-jig as well.
> 
> PC been folding with a Titan clocked at 1100MHz for past ten hours.  Unfortunately, after my tea I may be playing BF3 and the science has to stop.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130601/Untitled412.png



Does not look like you have a Passkey set up, as your only getting base points. Go to the below link and set up your Passkey. Remember to update the client with the info.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey


----------



## johnspack (Jun 3, 2013)

Well,  going to run my 260s to July 1,  and I'm putting them down.  I need fermi or higher cards after that.  Probably won't quite hit my 20mil goal,  but I can do that starting in the fall.  Again,  any offers on folding cards over the next few months will be appreciated.  Just doing what I can do....


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2013)

Although I fold for another team I just thought I'd pop in a screenie of F@H doin an 8900WU on an HD7850 @ 950/1300


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Well,  going to run my 260s to July 1,  and I'm putting them down.  I need fermi or higher cards after that.  Probably won't quite hit my 20mil goal,  but I can do that starting in the fall.  Again,  any offers on folding cards over the next few months will be appreciated.  Just doing what I can do....




Just doing what you can with what you have is all that can be asked of you


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Team,

Looks like the GTX 580's will be down until the cooler weather 

   Just got an e-mail from the volunteer hosting the rig at her business and apparently with the start of summer heat/humidity, the rig has overpowered her AC system so I had her shut it down.

   I'll be picking up that rig and dropping off another rig that runs cooler tomorrow and may leave the 7770 that's in it atm to continue folding for the Team.

   Anyone have any experience running 580's in warmer weather? I may have access to power/internet at another site but there's no AC there


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey Team,
> 
> Looks like the GTX 580's will be down until the cooler weather
> 
> ...



If they run hot already even with the A/C, good luck. 

Speaking of heat, it's 80F inside the office and the bays are 100F. I'm surprised the 2 ton central and 1.25 ton window A/Cs are keeping up that well with an office completely surrounded by 100F air and containing about 3kW worth of equipment inside. The air coming out of the central is only 50F so it's struggling to keep up.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> If they run hot already even with the A/C, good luck.
> 
> Speaking of heat, it's 80F inside the office and the bays are 100F. I'm surprised the 2 ton central and 1.25 ton window A/Cs are keeping up that well with an office completely surrounded by 100F air and containing about 3kW worth of equipment inside. The air coming out of the central is only 50F so it's struggling to keep up.



Yes sir- Florida is tough for heat

The 580's both run at 65-70C and they overpowered an old 20k btu window type unit... I knew I had an issue when she mentioned that the 70 yr old man that helps out answering the phone, who's always cold, was in a Tee shirt and sweating 

The only way I could run them is to switch them to water and put an external radiator outside, which is not happening


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> The 580's both run at 65-70C and they overpowered an old 20k btu window type unit... I knew I had an issue when she mentioned that the 70 yr old man that helps out answering the phone, who's always cold, was in a Tee shirt and sweating



Sig worthy LOL!


----------



## flmatter (Jun 12, 2013)

well I just wanted to poke my head back in and say hello. I am back folding but only light to medium duty atm because I am on a laptop doing it. New Samsung  with an i7 and GTX650. So hello and I am back folding for now again.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> Yes sir- Florida is tough for heat



So glad I live in the SF Bay Area.  No heat and we call the humidity "fog".


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

Fired up one of my 7870's about an hour ago and its output looks like it will match the GTX 580 on the Core 17 jobs (est. at 43k ppd atm) and at around half of the 580's power usage

Can't wait to setup the w/c'd 7970 this weekend to see what that will do 

*EDIT- make that an est. 51k ppd and still rising a bit....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 12, 2013)

7970 will do 100-115K easy when overclocked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Buck: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron...-CA-/140994912618?pt=CPUs&hash=item20d3f3a16a


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2013)

set both the 7770 and the 7870 to fold


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> set both the 7770 and the 7870 to fold



Looks like you're not getting the bonus points for the beta jobs 

Can you post a screenshot of the jobs you're running atm?

*Note- my 7870 gets over 22k points on the Core 17 8900's (6k points is the base score). You should be getting around the same with yours


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

both cards are running the 8900 units, here is the 7870:


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> both cards are running the 8900 units, here is the 7870:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130613/Capture028931.png



Strange- shows the bonus there but only base credits here:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=604244

The same thing was happened to the54thvoid with his Titan's


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Strange- shows the bonus there but only base credits here:
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=604244
> 
> The same thing was happened to the54thvoid with his Titan's



lame.... i grabbed a passkey before i set things up as well and followed the instructions to a T.  Any way to fix it?


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> lame.... i grabbed a passkey before i set things up as well and followed the instructions to a T.  Any way to fix it?



It's got to be something simple:

Check these under *Configure* (advanced control)

*Identity*- make sure the passkeys match

*Slots*- Delete the cpu and gpu slots... leaving only the gpu beta slot (check with *edit* to make sure it's the gpu beta slot) Additional- check to make sure gpu is checked not cpu when in *edit* (scroll down for gpu)

That's all of the help I can provide... still a noob myself


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

everything is properly done according to what you posted.  I did some googling and found that some ppl were only getting the base credit for their 1st couple wu's.  Lets see if tomorrow is anything different


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, I think you have to complete 10 WUs before you get bonuses (don't quote me on that though). Just let it run and you should be good within a few days.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

Some pron for Buck at this link (see pic@ bottom of post) 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2922131&postcount=68


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Some pron for Buck at this link (see pic@ bottom of post)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2922131&postcount=68



3.8 MHz!
1.592 volts!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 14, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I think you have to complete 10 WUs before you get bonuses (don't quote me on that though). Just let it run and you should be good within a few days.



Yes, that's how it was for me.  But they come soon enough 

And it's 10 WUs w/ a passkey--make sure you didn't forget that!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, that's how it was for me.  But they come soon enough
> 
> And it's 10 WUs w/ a passkey--make sure you didn't forget that!



 did that during setup for both my pc's


----------



## johnspack (Jun 21, 2013)

Still looking for used 460/560s.  I need to shut down my 260s June1 for my AC.  Also looking for 1 480 and/or 2 580s dirt cheap.  Fold on!

Dam,  just realized I have the most stars in this topic...  I win!
Oops no,  Norton and Ion do... oh well....

Dam,  so close...  I may have finally scored a 2nd 480!  I saw a brand new 560 for 99can...  may not take me as long as I thought to rebuild....  and a power outage took out my folder,  it's back up.

Wow,  cmon guys,  I'm doing 9th place output?  I might have to keep my folder up with my older cards for a bit longer...  where are the fermi 460s ect?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, I think you have to complete 10 WUs before you get bonuses (don't quote me on that though). Just let it run and you should be good within a few days.



It's only 10 WU with PKey for CPU QRB not for GPU you should automatically get the QRB points for folding a BETA work unit on a GPU 

could well be drivers what drivers are you running those HD7870's with with CAT 13.6b2 I get just over 20K per WU on an HD7850 stock 920MHz clock (mem clocks make no difference)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2013)

well as soon as i did 10 beta wu's on my AMD cards i started getting bonus points.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2013)

that's queer I never did 10 on my new cards (HD7850 x2) and only did the beta WU 7662 on the my old HD5770's maybe they counted I'm not sure


----------



## johnspack (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmm,  posted in the wrong thread last time...   Just did a deal with a nice TPU member for a 480.  Finally get my sli 480s.  Also had to replace my gaming mouse,  very expensive.  So after I've recovered from this little food crippling spending spree in a month or so,  I'll be looking for used 460s,  560s,  what have you for folding.  I won't be able to fold my 2xx cards in the summer,  so I really need to focus on higher yielding,  lower power drawing cards for that.  Any offers will be appreciated.


----------



## xvi (Jun 27, 2013)

Was curious to know if my work computer could help fold. Thinking maybe not. It doesn't seem to make the computer laggy though, which I'm rather impressed by.

3 h 30 min estimated TPF.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 29, 2013)

I seriously feel guilty,  I see I actually hit a record of 8th place in daily output....  but my 260s pull too much power,  and we are bracing for a heat wave within the next day or so.  Had to install my ac,  and I only have 15amps total for most of my apt.  I will be back in the fall with fermi cards,  and will continue my way towards 100mil and higher!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 6, 2013)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1769507


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

That 64 core one would have been extremely hard to pass up on.  I'm even tempted about the 48c one


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey folks, sorry my PPD has been low lately. I'm in the process of RMAing my Gigabyte 7950 Windforce, which means my HD 7970 is back on the the stock leaf blower and I'm only folding on that card when I'm away from home since 60% fan speed is unbearable. I'm still giving F@H dedication on all my cards when possible, but the dead HD 7950 and intermittent 7970 is a big loss for me.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 5, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey folks, sorry my PPD has been low lately. I'm in the process of RMAing my Gigabyte 7950 Windforce, which means my HD 7970 is back on the the stock leaf blower and I'm only folding on that card when I'm away from home since 60% fan speed is unbearable. I'm still giving F@H dedication on all my cards when possible, but the dead HD 7950 and intermittent 7970 is a big loss for me.



No worries.  You're still top producer today.  

Only 15 results so far today.  Participation is way down.  Myself included.  (I only fold a few nights a week to keep my electric bill down.)


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> No worries.  You're still top producer today.
> 
> Only 15 results so far today.  Participation is way down.  Myself included.  (I only fold a few nights a week to keep my electric bill down.)



I'm moving some stuff around atm but I'll be back soon with the GTX 580's and the 7970 at a minimum 

Quick question- Do you think a single 580 will run OK on a 550w (Corsair TX-550M) and/or a 620w (Antec HCG-620) psu(s)?


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm moving some stuff around atm but I'll be back soon with the GTX 580's and the 7970 at a minimum
> 
> Quick question- Do you think a single 580 will run OK on a 550w (Corsair TX-550M) and/or a 620w (Antec HCG-620) psu(s)?



It should be no problem.  I'm running two 460's on a 520W Corsair with no issues.

EDIT: I used the Extreme power supply calculator and with an i5, one HDD, one optical drive, three fans, and a 580, it came out to 446 watts.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm moving some stuff around atm but I'll be back soon with the GTX 580's and the 7970 at a minimum
> 
> Quick question- Do you think a single 580 will run OK on a 550w (Corsair TX-550M) and/or a 620w (Antec HCG-620) psu(s)?



My Antec 650w runs an OCed i7 and two GTX470s (225w IIRC) with no issue


----------



## xvi (Aug 6, 2013)

My BFG LS-550 runs a moderately OC'd X6 1100t and two 6950s. It's certainly not happy about it though. Spits out tons of heat.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm running my 780 tonight, lets see if my 'Bonus Status' is still valid or if I have to do the 10wu's all over again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 8, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I'm running my 780 tonight, lets see if my 'Bonus Status' is still valid or if I have to do the 10wu's all over again.



Which GTX 780 did you get?  I bought one of these last week;

EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB...

Running it stock and the boost clock is 1124 Mhz not 1020Mhz.  My best day has been 170k points.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 8, 2013)

A link from my Fluffy Pink Ninjas team.

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=t...Ninjas&interval=updates&year=&month=&history=


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the vanilla reference EVGA I picked up @ launch, but usually I do not fold during the summer months. Its unusually cool today so I decided to fire it up. 

On the 8900 WU its running 2min57sec TPF for an estimated 164k PPD. Quite the step up from the 580L it replaced.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2013)

What are the chances that my i5 laptop can use it's HD4000 to fold?

I am thinking little to none.

Sorry if this has been asked before, to lazy to search through 500+ pages of posts.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I have the vanilla reference EVGA I picked up @ launch, but usually I do not fold during the summer months. Its unusually cool today so I decided to fire it up.
> 
> On the 8900 WU its running 2min57sec TPF for an estimated 164k PPD. Quite the step up from the 580L it replaced.


164k PPD from a single GPU???!?!?


Arjai said:


> What are the chances that my i5 laptop can use it's HD4000 to fold?
> 
> I am thinking little to none.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, to lazy to search through 500+ pages of posts.



It won't work, I already tried the HD4000 in my Thinkpad.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2013)

arjai said:


> what are the chances that my i5 laptop can use it's hd4000 to fold?
> 
> I am thinking little to none.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, to lazy to search through 500+ pages of posts.  :d



0

Edit:  Okay, okay, enough with the snide reply.  You need HD5000 or newer to Fold.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 164k PPD from a single GPU???!?!?
> 
> 
> It won't work, I already tried the HD4000 in my Thinkpad.



Yeah, the PPD with the 8900WU is pretty spectacular for the new high end cards. I think the hierarchy for top F@H cards right now (in raw PPD production) is led by the Titan and then followed by the 7990 and GTX 780. Not sure which of those two is faster, though. 

The54thvoid posted his Titan @ 1100mhz that returns 179kPPD, thats pretty nice. My 780 is clocked at 1123mhz. 

On another note, I remember someone noticing that the HD series from Intel was being recognized as a co-processor in WCG/BOINC. So while you can't fold on it, you might be able to crunch on it in the future.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2013)

theonedub said:


> On another note, I remember someone noticing that the HD series from Intel was being recognized as a co-processor in WCG/BOINC. So while you can't fold on it, you might be able to crunch on it in the future.



Right, BOINC recognizes my 4000. However, so far, the GPU WU's have been used up! I hope that there are some new one's being planned for the future, it would be nice to be able to use this, ahem, GPU for something! 

Thanks guys for responding, like I said, I really didn't think there was much hope of this thing working. I did want to know for sure, and now I do. Thanks, and sorry I can't help out over here. Guess I will just be Crunching, for the time being (big plans for my future).

Take care and hopefully, sooner than later, I will be back over here with some, or more, Folding-Newbie questions!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 8, 2013)

The only Titan in the team competion over here. He has his own catagory in Division Three.  Either he is out of town or he killed his Titan.  @onedub, you should be putting up some pretty good numbers soon.  The core 17 wu's rock. 

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=user&id=1294


----------



## Vario (Aug 13, 2013)

Just started folding again, I think I ran folding in highschool a decade ago.  I put the team number for TPU in.  I am folding on the 7970 + Xeon, is it safe to run my 7970 at 57*C 100% load all the time?  Will this diminish its life?  How do I tell how many flops (? speed ?) its pulling?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 13, 2013)

I suggest running that card a few hours a day only to prevent uneccesarily much strain on the electric components (hiigh end cars draw a lot of power and strain the cards a bit much for 24/7 crunching). It will also keep the electric bill affordable (I also do not fold 24/7 on my HD 6670, although my C2D E8400 is running BOINC about 24/5).


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Just started folding again, I think I ran folding in highschool a decade ago.  I put the team number for TPU in.  I am folding on the 7970 + Xeon, is it safe to run my 7970 at 57*C 100% load all the time?  Will this diminish its life?  How do I tell how many flops (? speed ?) its pulling?



You should configure your client with a passkey and for beta WUs so you can get >6000 PPD and into the 100K PPD range after you complete 10 beta WUs. 57c is great, my cards run ~75c and one of them has consistently high VRM temperatures, but runs fine (for now).


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Just started folding again, I think I ran folding in highschool a decade ago.  I put the team number for TPU in.  I am folding on the 7970 + Xeon, is it safe to run my 7970 at 57*C 100% load all the time?  Will this diminish its life?  How do I tell how many flops (? speed ?) its pulling?




yes completely safe 57c is a good temp the only thing I can say is expect a slightly higher than normal power bill if doin 24/7 folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 15, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Just started folding again, I think I ran folding in highschool a decade ago.  I put the team number for TPU in.  I am folding on the 7970 + Xeon, is it safe to run my 7970 at 57*C 100% load all the time?  Will this diminish its life?  How do I tell how many flops (? speed ?) its pulling?



What username are you using?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2013)

It's been a while, but I'm back to folding again.  The G92 cards are long gone (well, they're actually still at home in the closet) because their PPD/W was terrible.  However, I have my HD7930, HD7950, and GTX560TI448 going ATM because their PPD and PPD/W is pretty good.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> It's been a while, but I'm back to folding again.  The G92 cards are long gone (well, they're actually still at home in the closet) because their PPD/W was terrible.  However, I have my HD7930, HD7950, and GTX560TI448 going ATM because their PPD and PPD/W is pretty good.



Let me know if/when you want to possibly pick up some GTX 460s.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 21, 2013)

I've got 3 GTX 560 Ti's for sale.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Let me know if/when you want to possibly pick up some GTX 460s.



Sure thing!  I'll have to see what the room temps with the AMD 4P are, then I can let you know


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Team- Our crunchers have a small challenge pending (9/20 thru 9/22)

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190156

Some help from you folks would be awesome!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2013)

FYI: (underlines mine)


> welcome to fahcore 17!
> June 29, 2013 by vijay pande ·
> we are proud to announce that our latest gpu core, fahcore 17, was recently moved from beta to advanced testing, the last quality assurance step before a full release. As we previously mentioned, this core is a significant step for us. Fahcore 17 is a complete overhaul from our previous gpu cores. It brings a cleaner and more streamlined codebase, new serialization mechanisms that allow us to set up diverse simulations, and improved stability. Its use of opencl has united our development, allowing the single core to run on both nvidia and amd cards, and theoretically any opencl-capable device. It is also our first gpu core to run natively in linux, although we are only supporting nvidia gpus there for the time being as we wait for amd's linux drivers to mature a bit more. Overall, this core sets a strong foundation for the future of gpu core development.
> 
> ...


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, MeanBruce.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello fellow folders! I would like to announce the "World CEP2 Challenge" that our WCG team is organising. If any of you feel like transferring some resources over to WCG, please do so for the period of 6-14 October. I promise I will make sure I donate as much GPU resources to F@H as I can in order to compensate.

Here is the link to the thread on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191430


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Hello fellow folders! I would like to announce the "World CEP2 Challenge" that our WCG team is organising. If any of you feel like transferring some resources over to WCG, please do so for the period of 6-14 October. I promise I will make sure I donate as much GPU resources to F@H as I can in order to compensate.
> 
> Here is the link to the thread on TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191430



I doubt that you will find support from many of our 13 active folders...we are all waiting for winter. The weather forecast did however say that Denmark will have night temperatures close to zero Celsius so I fired up a i7 970 with a 7970 (folding) to keep my workshop warm.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2013)

It is common for us to let each other know of the challenges we have and sometimes we transfer a bit of our resources. It is not mandatory, and for some it may indeed still be too hot (or on the southern hemisphere, heat is coming). It does not hurt asking though.  We will beat France and Ukraine again anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I doubt that you will find support from many of our 13 active folders...we are all waiting for winter. The weather forecast did however say that Denmark will have night temperatures close to zero Celsius so I fired up a i7 970 with a 7970 (folding) to keep my workshop warm.



Nice 
I only have my Tahiti cards and a 560TI448 going, but I can still do what I can w/ my GPUs


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 27, 2013)

Do you guys get any GPU work for your cards?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do you guys get any GPU work for your cards?



Yes, my GPUs are all folding away right now


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 27, 2013)

I get this in the logs:


```
Successfully acquired database lock
16:46:02:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600 Series]
16:46:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:46:05:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:46:05:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
16:46:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
16:46:05:WARNING:Exception: 1:127.0.0.1: Send error: 10053: De software op uw hostcomputer heeft een verbinding verbroken.
16:46:06:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:46:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
16:46:06:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
16:46:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:46:08:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:46:08:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
16:46:08:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
16:46:09:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:46:09:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
16:46:09:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```

*Update:* Getting work again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like someone fired up some Magny-cours!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like someone fired up some Magny-cours!


Affirmative. Couldn't get WCG going, so I fired up F@H. I keep getting a "requires installation of untrusted packages" error during installation from the software center. Still running Ubuntu 10.10 on these rigs. Need to get WCG installed for the challenge.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 28, 2013)

I would try it with those versions of BOINC from the BOINC site instead of the package manager.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

F@H Core16 WU supply ends within 2 weeks. Note: AMD 5xxx cards reportedly perform less on F@H core 17.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> F@H Core16 WU supply ends within 2 weeks. Note: AMD 5xxx cards reportedly perform less on F@H core 17.



I did around 50 K on a 7970 running a core17 job and then I got a different (old?) WU and got around 2.5 K. Sorry not at +35 cents/kWh when I don't need the heat. I will back with my AMDs when the snow hit Denmark.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

It was just a FYI. 
And yeah a 7970 has a vastly bigger impact than my 6670 on the bills.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Folding rig is out of commission for a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> F@H Core16 WU supply ends within 2 weeks. Note: AMD 5xxx cards reportedly perform less on F@H core 17.



Any idea what change this will mean for those of us with Radeon 7xxx cards?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Any idea what change this will mean for those of us with Radeon 7xxx cards?



You don't want core_16.  You want core_17.  Currently you have to have your slot set to advanced to get them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You don't want core_16.  You want core_17.  Currently you have to have your slot set to advanced to get them.



OK, I'm already getting the bonus point WUs, so I'm good to go then, right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Folding rig is out of commission for a while.


Am I seeing it right that the PSU connector failed, not the motherboard connector?


[Ion] said:


> OK, I'm already getting the bonus point WUs, so I'm good to go then, right?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Am I seeing it right that the PSU connector failed, not the motherboard connector?



Both are equally scorched.  I'm waiting on a new power supply before I'll know if the motherboard is dead or not. I do know folding with two GTX470s won't be happening again though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't even imagine folding with two GTX470s...oh god the noise and heat


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 3, 2013)

That happened with my ASRock A770DE+ but on the 8 pin connector if I recall. I was only running a 5770 and a 6670 but had a 955BE overclocked to 3.8GHz which of course burned up the board after a couple months of maximum system load.



[Ion] said:


> I can't even imagine folding with two GTX470s...oh god the noise and heat



Well, Norton found out what two GTX 580s did a while back. (check Buck's forum signature)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I can't even imagine folding with two GTX470s...oh god the noise and heat



Yeah, I was folding on them 24/7 but the noise got to be too much, the heat I could deal with. So I had them set to only fold when the computer was idle, which is when I'm away from my desk and the noise won't bother me.

This failure is really due to a poor design by ASUS.  Any motherboard with more than 1 PCI-E x16 slot should really have an auxiliary power connector to provide extra power to the PCI-E slots.  If you think about it each slot is supposed to provide 75w of power. The 24-Pin only has 2 12v wires, which is fine for one slot.  However, if you use two or more slots then those two 12v wires quickly get overloaded.  The wire on the PSU, an HX850 by the way, got so hot they turned from yellow to a brownish-yellow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2013)

The noise is insane--that and the heat is just too much for my dorm room, so unfortunately they sit idle until it gets legitimately cold outside--then I'll see about firing them back up 
But yes, an auxiliary power connector does seem indicated...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 4, 2013)

Ion think about WCing them if noise and heat are that bad 

newtekie1 good luck I hope it didn't cook the mobo


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> Ion think about WCing them if noise and heat are that bad
> 
> newtekie1 good luck I hope it didn't cook the mobo



Given that they're in a system that is used exclusively for DC stuff, I don't consider it worth the cost.  A WC loop for that system would be pretty expensive, and I could outright sell & replace them for probably less.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> Ion think about WCing them if noise and heat are that bad
> 
> newtekie1 good luck I hope it didn't cook the mobo



Water cooling would help with the noise, but the heat would still be the same.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys.... we're doing a game giveaway as part of our CEP2 challenge and it's open to all active TPU crunchers _*and*_ folders:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2992237&postcount=1

Come get some!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

I plan on pulling the two spare HD7770s out of my roommate's system later this week and get them in the i7-2700k for folding


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2013)

Does he allow you to put your cards in and out of his system?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Does he allow you to put your cards in and out of his system?



I'm letting him use it in the first place place (this is my old i7-920).  There are three HD7770s not in crossfire, so the 2nd and 3rd contribute nothing to gaming performance.  And I've asked and he didn't care


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

Put my 7770 and the 7970 back to work folding last night. The 7770 is going 24/7 and will run the 7970 at night for a little while just to make sure my w/c loop is going to be ok 

Also, I should have the GTX 580's going by next week or the week after 

What kind of ppd/TPF are you guys getting with the Core 17 8900 jobs?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Put my 7770 and the 7970 back to work folding last night. The 7770 is going 24/7 and will run the 7970 at night for a little while just to make sure my w/c loop is going to be ok
> 
> Also, I should have the GTX 580's going by next week or the week after
> 
> What kind of ppd/TPF are you guys getting with the Core 17 8900 jobs?



Tahitis should still be getting ~100K PPD. My main desktop is currently doing 7810s and one card is getting 90K and the other 60K, must be drivers or some other junk causing the big difference.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Tahitis should still be getting ~100K PPD. My main desktop is currently doing 7810s and one card is getting 90K and the other 60K, must be drivers or some other junk causing the big difference.



100k PPD?  I'm getting so much less than that on both the HD7930 and HD7950.  My output is less consistent recently due to video games on the HD7950, but even at the best point, I was only getting 110k or 120k between the HD7950, HD7930, and GTX560TI448.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Tahitis should still be getting ~100K PPD. My main desktop is currently doing 7810s and one card is getting 90K and the other 60K, must be drivers or some other junk causing the big difference.



I ran the core on 7970 up to 1Ghz and it's getting a 90k+ ppd rating atm (still running Core 17 8900's)
Check out the temps!!! 






and that's with the FX-8350 in the same loop crunching full load @48-50C.

I'm loving this water cooling setup!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 20, 2013)

what PPD was it pullin at 10%


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> what PPD was it pullin at 10%


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> I ran the core on 7970 up to 1Ghz and it's getting a 90k+ ppd rating atm (still running Core 17 8900's)
> Check out the temps!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/79701Ghzfolding.jpg
> 
> ...



Is she stable at those clocks? I'm getting errors on a GTX570 @ 870 core. Backing it down to 850mhz and trying again:shadedshu.


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is she stable at those clocks? I'm getting errors on a GTX570 @ 870 core. Backing it down to 850mhz and trying again:shadedshu.



Seems happy- running over 24 hrs on them so far (the secondary BIOS settings on this 7970 are higher than that iirc)

*EDIT- secondary BIOS sets it to 1050/1425 from 925/1375 so I can try a little further


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 21, 2013)

Norton said:


>



usually at 1% F@H is still making up it's mind on what amount of PPD it's actually doing then after a 10~15 mins it's settled down to an exact number


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> usually at 1% F@H is still making up it's mind on what amount of PPD it's actually doing then after a 10~15 mins it's settled down to an exact number



Ah now I see! 

It sits over 90k ppd but I'm only running 16-18 hrs/day atm so I'm not getting the full 90k. 

The estimated TPF for a Core 17 8900 job is around 4min 20sec if that helps.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, I brought the folding rig back online folding today.

Luckily the motherboard wasn't damaged beyond the cosmetic scorch marks on the 24-pin connector.  Corsair RMA'd the HX850 no questions asked, go Corsair!  However, since I don't plan on putting the GTX470s back in, I went ahead and put a Corsair CX750M in my folding rig instead.  It is currently folding on the Phenom II X6 only right now, since I only have temporary GPUs in it(9600GS0 and GT640).  I'm thinking I'll pick up a single 660Ti, once I do that I'll be folding on the GPU again(maybe I'll throw the GT640 on until then).

Argh, this has been such a pain, this is my workstation at work too, so it being down has not been fun.  But this takes me back to when I was managing ~20 folding rigs and had the #1 spot...man, I don't miss those days...


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

I should be getting close to/over 100k ppd now with the 7970 and the 7770 doing their thing. Temps on cpu/gpu have equalized in my loop now and they just sit there at 48C 

  Still working on getting the 580's going but with long days at work and busy weekends it's hard to get motivated lately  

Anyone know what 580's are getting for ppd lately?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Anyone know what 580's are getting for ppd lately?



My GTX 570 is getting 33K on p8900 @ 900mhz core.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> I should be getting close to/over 100k ppd now with the 7970 and the 7770 doing their thing. Temps on cpu/gpu have equalized in my loop now and they just sit there at 48C
> 
> Still working on getting the 580's going but with long days at work and busy weekends it's hard to get motivated lately
> 
> Anyone know what 580's are getting for ppd lately?





BUCK NASTY said:


> My GTX 570 is getting 33K on p8900 @ 900mhz core.



My GTX560TI448 (nearly the same card) is doing just lower--about 29-31k.

Given the cooler weather, I'm going to try and pull the GTX470s back online.  We shall see if things are now up to it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2013)

although it's most likely stolen and it's 40+ miles away....
http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/sys/4150678301.html


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2013)

That does look suspicious...I can't seen any rational reason for such a price TBH


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Ah now I see!
> 
> It sits over 90k ppd but I'm only running 16-18 hrs/day atm so I'm not getting the full 90k.
> 
> The estimated TPF for a Core 17 8900 job is around 4min 20sec if that helps.....



so you should gain around 28099.17 points for an core_17 8900 wu then


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2013)

Got home early and found it a bit chilly, fired up F@H on my 780 and the room is now comfortable  Beats digging out the space heater.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Got home early and found it a bit chilly, fired up F@H on my 780 and the room is now comfortable  Beats digging out the space heater.


What kinda PPD you getting with the 780 Onedub?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 31, 2013)

Actually just checked my results, seems like one WU dropped and confirms I am still meeting the requirements for the QRB. 

Single 8900 was credited for 33k with a TPF of 3min2sec @ 1136mhz core clock. The client estimates a PPD of 156,241. 

Downside is that to keep the 780 fed and running at maximum performance, I have to leave 3 threads on my i7 open and off WCG. Initially I left 1C/2T open for it, but I would still see drops in utilization. Back in the day I could run 2 or even 3 Nvidia GPUs and still have WCG running 100% without utilization problems, but with the performance I'm not complaining.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2013)

How about some 290x info?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436884/r9-290x-f-h-ppd-results/50#post_21082794


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 31, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about some 290x info?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436884/r9-290x-f-h-ppd-results/50#post_21082794



Thanks, I might get a 290X soon when the non-leafblower models arrive and I'm tired of Crossfire, so this looks like a nice replacement for dual Tahitis PPD wise.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

If the price comes down a bit one would make an awesome addition to my ITX system.  Hell, it would still make an awesome addition, but right now is a bit expensive for the benefit.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2013)

Just fired up one of my GTX 580's to warm the house up a bit 

What are you guys getting on the Core 17 7810 job? 

This 580 is showing a TPF of 5min 22sec atm


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Just fired up one of my GTX 580's to warm the house up a bit
> 
> What are you guys getting on the Core 17 7810 job?
> 
> This 580 is showing a TPF of 5min 22sec atm



This is a 570 @ 750.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2013)

It actually does about 24k ppd with a tpf of about 5 mins 30 secs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> This is a 570 @ 750.



Thanks! 

I've got a 7810 running on the 580 and the 7970 now 

TPF's as follows:

- GTX 580- 3min 6sec (800Mhz)
- Radeon 7970- 1min 42sec (1,000Mhz)

Actually moving around a bit now- 4m52s- 26k ppd on one 2m43s- 68k ppd on the other


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've got a 7810 running on the 580 and the 7970 now
> 
> ...



My internet has been up and down for a day.  

Each person can only fold on one piece of hardware here.

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1

You can roll over names and see what they are running.

After that click on team and you can see what they do on a daily basis. 

After you pick a team click on switch to updates.  That is where you where you will see what the guys are getting for updates

Just trying to give you guys some real numbers.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

*580's run too damn hot*

I ran the GTX 580 for a day or so and shut it down.... it's too damn hot/blows out too much heat to run unless I need to heat the house with it 

The w/c'd 7970 runs more than twice the output of the 580 and runs under 50C compared to 65-70C for the 580 @ 70% fan.

Will be pulling the 7870 from one of my other rigs in a few days and will try that out with F@H- It should give me about 60% of the 7970's output at half the power of the 580. 

If anyone is interested in a pair of EVGA GTX 580's let me know...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, in another month or two I suspect that they'll work well....and realistically, 65-70C is totally fine for a GPU--I think you could even go higher without difficulties...


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, in another month or two I suspect that they'll work well....and realistically, 65-70C is totally fine for a GPU--I think you could even go higher without difficulties...



   I know the GPU's can handle the temps but the heat output vs work done compared to Pitcairn/Tahiti chips is pretty significant. Radeons are doing well lately thanks to better Open CL support for F@H work. 

   Will either reserve these 580's for Chimp Challenge output or try to get them to our F@H Team members that would want to run them more often (at a decent price naturally)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> Each person can only fold on one piece of hardware here.
> 
> http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1
> 
> ...







Dude, you're getting close to 300,000 PPD with just a GTX780??????????????




Norton said:


> I know the GPU's can handle the temps but the heat output vs work done compared to Pitcairn/Tahiti chips is pretty significant. Radeons are doing well lately thanks to better Open CL support for F@H work.
> 
> Will either reserve these 580's for Chimp Challenge output or try to get them to our F@H Team members that would want to run them more often (at a decent price naturally)



Oh the irony.  I remember when a HD4870 would get less than 3000 PPD while an 8800GTS/512 would get close to 6000PPD.  How the tables have turned.

But..., Nvidia has stated that they are working on a fix for OpenCL that is supposed to double their output.

Remember the episode of Star Trek where the midget was being mind controlled back and forth?  That how I feel sometimes with F@H.


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Oh the irony. I remember when a HD4870 would get less than 3000 PPD while an 8800GTS/512 would get close to 6000PPD. How the tables have turned.
> 
> But..., Nvidia has stated that they are working on a fix for OpenCL that is supposed to double their output.
> 
> *Remember the episode of Star Trek where the midget was being mind controlled back and forth? That how I feel sometimes with F@H*.



 I do remember that one 

  It would be great if NVidia can improve OpenCL performance for 5xx series cards. It seems that the GCN architecture of Radeon 7xxx cards and OpenCL are well suited for GPU computing and will continue to be well supported.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 7, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/hertz9753GTX780.png
> Dude, you're getting close to 300,000 PPD with just a GTX780??????????????
> 
> 
> ...



He has 2 of them, I am pretty sure. A single GTX 780 does about 130k-150kPPD depending on clocks and luck on getting back to back to back QRB bonus beta WUs. On days where I can get 4 of the 8900 WUs, my 780 can do 135kPPD @ 1136mhz core clock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> Each person can only fold on one piece of hardware here.





theonedub said:


> He has 2 of them, I am pretty sure. A single GTX 780 does about 130k-150kPPD depending on clocks and luck on getting back to back to back QRB bonus beta WUs. On days where I can get 4 of the 8900 WUs, my 780 can do 135kPPD @ 1136mhz core clock.



I think he has some 'plaining to do.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 8, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think he has some 'plaining to do.



http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=team&team=Fluffy+Pink+Ninjas

My ISP was doing updates on 11-5.  Click on switch to updates to see what I get per update.  The Team Competition has teams made up of six different folders running a  different passkey than the rest of their hardware.  That is why you can single them out and  see what they are doing.

The picture you posted is from the first page of the Pink Ninjas thread and shows all of our total OCN stats not just from the Team Competition.  Click on it and it will take you to EOC.

2600k
GTX 570
GTX 660 Ti
GTX 780 @ 1149

Three seperate rigs and the 2600k is on it's own with a GTX 610 for graphics.

I'm also running the beta flag on all of the GTX's

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270919/team-competition-manual/0_20

I hope that I answered the questions.


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

Put the 7970 back to folding now that the WCG challenge has ended 

I've decided to put the 580's up for sale- should have a FS thread up sometime this weekend*

* Will give our Team members a nice discount- PM for details if interested


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2013)

Starting to dump -bigadv's with both servers. Should get us back up to 2 mil+ avg.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice!  I still have my two Tahiti cards, a GTX260, and the GTX560TI448 going.  Two more HD7770s will join in as soon as I can get the i7-920 system repaired.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Starting to dump -bigadv's with both servers. Should get us back up to 2 mil+ avg.


Well you did the first 1,513,824 today according to Kakao so I guess that we can manage to do the rest. Nice job. How did you manage to drop 4 bigadv's only 15 hours apart? Sure you only got two servers running?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> How did you manage to drop 4 bigadv's only 15 hours apart?


Had 2-P8101's and then got the quicker P8103's, so both servers had identical WU's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2013)

Opinions please: Would a MSI 970A-G43 AM3+ AMD 970 stand up to 24/7 usage?  Newegg had this for $40 after discounts and MIR and I almost bought it being that I have a Sempron 145 (it has unlocked to dual core on another motherboard) sitting here doing nothing. (but I'm hoping to upgrade my PII 805 so that processor would end up on this board) The Sempron would be much more energy efficient than the 939 processors that I have.  The more I read about the board, the more apprehensive I became so I didn't get it.  I'm asking because I'm expecting the board to come back on sale again.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2013)

It has holes for push-pins at both ends of the row of VRMs/MOSFEts/whatever they are called, so at least you could put an heatsink of the appropiate kind on it (maybe get it from a decommisoned mobo). And I suppose that when its average in Dutch pricewatches is 50ish euro, you can not expect good quality and a long crunchers'/folders' life.
If budget allows, do not go below an average price of 60ish euro and try to get one with heatsinks on those "things" near the CPU (or add it yourself). Those cheap boards are not for crunchers/folders/BCers or gamers I think.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

As long as you don't overclock much you should be fine. I'm running 2x Biostar mATX boards for crunching 24/7 and they have bare vrm's- no issues with either board... yet.

You should be able to get by with any budget AMD board as long as you're just looking for a home for a folding gpu 

*look for a cheap board w/125w cpu support if you want a little extra insurance

*EDIT- FYI if you're looking for a real cheap board (translation= free)... I have an ASUS 790X AM3 board- PM to discuss if interested


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2013)

....and then there's this: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/4193327330.html


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey Team

Listed my GTX 580's in a FS/FT thread here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...a-gtx-580s-w-evga-backplates-and-more.195124/

TPU cruncher/folder discounts are available- PM if interested


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

Got two of the HD7770s going!





I'm a bit disappointed about the PPD--any idea what I should be getting?


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2013)

That's about all I got with mine- for an 85w card it's not terrible.... not a 7970  but still not terrible.

Mine barely got warm at full load, maybe 50-55C


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmm, mine's at 80C for the top card and about 60C on the lower one.

Either way, it's still nearly 3x the PPD of a GTX260 for less power draw....


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2013)

What are the chances that my HD4000 lappytop could do ANY folding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> What are the chances that my HD4000 lappytop could do ANY folding?


It appears that the answer is: not yet.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It appears that the answer is: not yet.



Thought I would ask. I would love to fold w/ you all, since a good number of you all helped out with the BD Challenge, crunching.

Once I get a place for my Desktops, again, may be a while, I plan on doing some Folding. I wish I could help out now but, all I have is this laptop.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2013)

You could mayhaps fold on the CPU, decreasing your output for WCG.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> You could mayhaps fold on the CPU, decreasing your output for WCG.


Can somebody point me in that direction? I would be ok using one of my cores to fold, if possible.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Can somebody point me in that direction? I would be ok using one of my cores to fold, if possible.


Realistically, just one core is going to do very, very little, particularly with the bonus system FAH uses and the intermittent internet connection you have.  I'd just keep crunching 

I realized that I should be able to use a molex->6pin adapter to put the third HD7770 in the 3930k system, so I'm going to try that some times this week.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Can somebody point me in that direction? I would be ok using one of my cores to fold, if possible.


Thanks for the offer, for the thought, but I agree with [ion].


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Got two of the HD7770s going!
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed about the PPD--any idea what I should be getting?



I had a 7970 that kept (4 times on a different 8900) stopping at 2 seconds left. I have now replaced it with a 7770 @1045 Mhz. It will be better since every thing is better then 0 ppd. I will report back tomorrow. In any case it is much more energy efficient then the 8800/260 that we started out with some years back.

Edit: It looks like 17K ppd. I think that I will try a 7950 next.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I had a 7970 that kept (4 times on a different 8900) stopping at 2 seconds left. I have now replaced it with a 7770 @1045 Mhz. It will be better since every thing is better then 0 ppd. I will report back tomorrow. In any case it is much more energy efficient then the 8800/260 that we started out with some years back.
> 
> Edit: It looks like 17K ppd. I think that I will try a 7950 next.


Yes, I'm getting pretty much exactly 17k PPD per.  Much better PPD/W than the G92 cards I have 
Not nearly the PPD output of the HD7950, but with a third HD7770 that should be enough for a consistent 150k PPD from me


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, I'm getting pretty much exactly 17k PPD per.  Much better PPD/W than the G92 cards I have
> Not nearly the PPD output of the HD7950, but with a third HD7770 that should be enough for a consistent 150k PPD from me


Update on my 17k PPD. It looks like it will end at around 22k. I will still replace it with a 7950 and when I'm at it replace my RAM. I noticed that I'm running dual channels with my three sticks 

Edit: Note to my self - use your glasses when you fit RAM sticks. Back to triple channels.
It ended up having a 11:16 TPF = 22.2k PPD. 7950 is now running at stock 900 MHz.

Edit 2: 6:33 TPF for the 7950 on a 8900. The strange thing is that the maximum GPU load is 80%. My other AMDs does 98-99%. Solved - I forgot to give it a thread. Combined with a slight OC (100 MHz) the TPF dropped below 5:00. Hmm not bad.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Realistically, just one core is going to do very, very little, particularly with the bonus system FAH uses and the intermittent internet connection you have.  I'd just keep crunching



Are you saying that I cannot run a job offline, like BOINC does?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, aside from doing nothing, except severely slowing down and halve my BOINC WU's, for the past 2 1/2 hours may have proved ION's point. I am not really helping either project by attempting to fold on this laptop.

Folding will be something I WILL do, just unable to at this time. So, until then, Thanks and take care!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2013)

Milestones Today
TechPowerup! passes 2,000,000,000 nice stone produced by 702 people
mx500torid passes 40,000,000 that one is all yours 

Have a beer on me


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats! 

At least one more stone coming before the end of the day!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2013)

mstenholm, you forgot one.  You just passed 60,000,000.  It doesn't show up on FreeDC, but does on EOC.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Congrats!
> 
> At least one more stone coming before the end of the day!


I can see that.   Had one yesterday as well. I tried to push it a bit today and instal two 7970s in the same rig. Result was that I lost a 8900 at 99% and 1 hour of folding time one two GPUs. I can't add a new GPU in FAHControl. I guess that I didn't do it right. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2013)

Changes in Core17: update and move to full fah (Nov. 7th!)
Also, keep an eye on this page: FahCore_17 - Information & Unresolved Issues


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2013)

I have had only core17 WUs with a base credit of 6000. So that means they are units too big for overnight crunching because they are taking a lot of time to complete and barely make the deadline. Making the deadline with some room to play with means making sure that everything stutters while I use the PC during the day.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2013)

A 7970 will do an Core 17 8900 in under 7 hrs... enough for nearly 29k with the bonus 

Card barely notices the extra load, no stuttering whatsoever


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2013)

I got a HD 6670 DDR3, roughly taking about 12-96 hours depending on the WU size. I could trying to avoid them by preferring a disease not related to 8900. I believe that those I got for Alzheimer's were very do-able so I guess I will focus thereon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm looking for someone. reilly4356,  you are Folding without a passkey and therefore getting much less credit than you have earned.  http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm looking for someone. reilly4356,  you are Folding without a passkey and therefore getting much less credit than you have earned.  http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/


You are the most dedicated folder BBB, you never miss a post and reply when needed. BTW I can add a GPU (the DOT you pointed at) but the cold weather left so I will pass for a day or two.

Edit: Yes I see it as well, 17 times 6000 (aka WU 8900 worth from 15 to 230k PPD depending of GPU). Seems like a 7950 at stock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2013)

(I know I'm basically double, even triple posting, but it's the weekend and I wanted to make sure this was seen by my DC team mates)
(US) Deal on Cooler Master TPC CPU coolers:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/coolermaster-tpc-cpu-coolers.195761/


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (I know I'm basically double, even triple posting, but it's the weekend and I wanted to make sure this was seen by my DC team members)
> (US) Deal on Cooler Master TPC CPU coolers:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/coolermaster-tpc-cpu-coolers.195761/


Find a good deal on a 7950 - they can do +80k PPD (yes a 7970 will do 95k PPD but at a higher cost). Still not cold enough to install my 7770s (22k on their own, each).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Find a good deal on a 7950 - they can do +80k PPD (yes a 7970 will do 95k PPD but at a higher cost). Still not cold enough to install my 7770s (22k on their own, each).


There just aren't any.  This from The Tech Report:


> Looks like we're starting to find some hard data to support the theory that Litecoin mining is driving Radeon sales beyond what one would expect.


There's a 7950 on CL right now for $375!


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2013)

Price/availability on Radeons has gone nuts lately 

FYI- will be trying a bit of F@H action on one of my 7870's starting this weekend. Thinking it will match the GTX 580's 40k or so output with half the heat and power (or less)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2013)

hmmm, buy 2, sell one=almost free????http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/4241295608.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2013)

HOLY SMOKES: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-Ra...670?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item417a4058f6


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> HOLY SMOKES: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-Ra...670?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item417a4058f6


 times ten. I just sent one 7970 back for RMA. I might get a 780 TI back . No seriously what up with this minning stuff. No question mark. I'm just to old to understand.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

900 bucks is a bit much for that card, innit?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> 900 bucks is a bit much for that card, innit?


I don't use capital letters lightly.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

I was not serious when I typed that.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Price/availability on Radeons has gone nuts lately
> 
> FYI- will be trying a bit of F@H action on one of my 7870's starting this weekend. Thinking it will match the GTX 580's 40k or so output with half the heat and power (or less)



*UPDATE- started up the 7870 last night- It's running a Core 17 8900 job @ 6m23s for 22,470 pts/55k ppd.

That's at least 25% better than I was getting with the GTX 580! Pretty darn good for a 150w card and the temps are stable at 52C!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- started up the 7870 last night- It's running a Core 17 8900 job @ 6m23s for 22,470 pts/55k ppd.
> 
> That's at least 25% better than I was getting with the GTX 580! Pretty darn good for a 150w card and the temps are stable at 52C!


The 7000 series (even the 7770) and the newer additions are doing well on the 17 FahCore. I saw 180k PPD for the 290X somewhere on the interweb yesterday.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> The 7000 series (even the 7770) and the newer additions are doing well on the 17 FahCore. I saw 180k PPD for the 290X somewhere on the interweb yesterday.


The only thing I miss is the 580 did a great job of taking the chill out of my home office this time of year


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> The only thing I miss is the 580 did a great job of taking the chill out of my home office this time of year


Get a 290X. I hear that it only takes two to heat up a whole house


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

Eh, a core17 8900 job in less than 7 minutes?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Eh, a core17 8900 job in less than 7 minutes?


No a 8900 job in 100 x 6:23 min  FahControl calculate the frame time and the frame time is what is used in this : http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm liking the efficiency of the stream processors on the Pitcairn chip in the 7870 

I'm getting a pretty consistent 22k points (6min30sec) on the Core 17-8900 job with the 7870 (1280 SP's) vs around 28k points (4min0sec) with the 7970 (2048 SP's).

Temps on the 7870 are outstanding... still at 52C on the core with a budget stock single fan cooler* and the entire card is only warm to the touch. 

*this is the card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129229


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2013)

I see people reporting 120K with the 7970???????  Is that before the QRB?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I see people reporting 120K with the 7970???????  Is that before the QRB?


I get around 95k @ 1040 MHz. A solid OC could get 120k, after QRB.  4:00 is 105k PPD.


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I see people reporting 120K with the 7970???????  Is that before the QRB?


 
I meant per 8900 job/wu- my 7970 gets just under/over 100k ppd and the 7870 get around 50k ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)

Someone has a surprise for us today. (not me!)


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Someone has a surprise for us today. (not me!)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)

Take a look:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmm.... I see a someone's turned in a single wu worth nearly 35k pts!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2013)

I love it when you see skyrocketing plots on the graph. Congrat's T-Bob!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2013)

I was planing to bump my production with a modest 95k PPD and installed my second 7970 in the only rig with a sufficient strong PSU. Two of them pulls 630 W including the two extra Yate Loons I had to place on top off them. My third PCIe slot died some time ago so they are in slot 1 and 2 with 2 mm apart. 95 C before the fans...."only" 86 C after.

For some reason my 680 then kept getting 8018 (24k PPD, was 95 with the 8900s) so it is resting and the net increase in points is at best 2K PPD,. (680 ->7970).

Edit: Yes T-Bob real nice job there.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2013)

FYI:  Adding a different GPU to a system.
I added the 7770 (the one I won) to my system that had 2x GTS 560 Ti's in it.  (I had allowed the Folding client to finish all work first) I took one of the Ti's out, (the lower PCI-e slot-left the monitor connected to the other Ti) cycled the system on and launched Folding, paused Folding and turned the system off, put the 7770 in, booted, the system asked to reboot so I did, DL'd and installed the Catalyst drivers, rebooted again, launched Folding and the client automatically detected the card and started Folding on it.  Darn if that little 75 watt card doesn't match the output of the Ti's (150-175 watts) on the 8900 WU's, around 21K PPD!


mstenholm said:


> For some reason my 680 then kept getting 8018


You are getting spoiled!  I think Pande is reserving the core_17 WU's for AMD since that is all there is for AMD.  They also seem to be "cleaning house" on the core_15's.  I love it when my GTX 460's pick up a 762x WU, because they can get ~21K on those.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI:  Adding a different GPU to a system.
> I added the 7770 (the one I won) to my system that had 2x GTS 560 Ti's in it.  (I had allowed the Folding client to finish all work first) I took one of the Ti's out, (the lower PCI-e slot-left the monitor connected to the other Ti) cycled the system on and launched Folding, paused Folding and turned the system off, put the 7770 in, booted, the system asked to reboot so I did, DL'd and installed the Catalyst drivers, rebooted again, launched Folding and the client automatically detected the card and started Folding on it.  Darn if that little 75 watt card doesn't match the output of the Ti's (150-175 watts) on the 8900 WU's, around 21K PPD!
> 
> You are getting spoiled!  I think Pande is reserving the core_17 WU's for AMD since that is all there is for AMD.  They also seem to be "cleaning house" on the core_15's.  I love it when my GTX 460's pick up a 762x WU, because they can get ~21K on those.


I think that I was but I pull my next card a 7770. Got a 8900 just now. but I think that I have to re-install some drivers....more to come (got two off these beasts  )

Edit1: forgot, again, to leave a core for core_17. Yes around 21K. I didn't miss the AMD drivers at all. Sigh will they ever learn to make them function without stopping in the middle of something?
Edit2: It worked well since I got the proper driver installed and did a re-start. I will unleash my second PPD monster once I see the first one pass. Look for the peak


----------



## Bow (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey guys whats new??
I our last Crunching Challenge I won a new rig.  So I will have 2 Crunching, so I thought its about time to get Folding again.  any tips on getting set up? 
My main rig has a  Sapphire 7970, and the other one has a 8800gt ( I will update it asap )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2013)

mstenholm covered it nicely here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nice-suprise-ppd-for-gtx780ti.194332/#post-3035428

At this time, the tables have turned and Nvidia is the one that puts a load on the CPU (with the core_17 WU's, which you will not get all the time and you won't get them on the GT)  You're going to like, maybe even be amazed at the PPD that 7970 will get. (must use a passkey to get the bonus)  I'm getting 21K with the 7770 that I won during that challenge.  Norton's getting 55K with a 7870.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> mstenholm covered it nicely here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nice-suprise-ppd-for-gtx780ti.194332/#post-3035428
> 
> At this time, the tables have turned and Nvidia is the one that puts a load on the CPU (with the core_17 WU's, which you will not get all the time and you won't get them on the GT)  You're going to like, maybe even be amazed at the PPD that 7970 will get. (must use a passkey to get the bonus)  I'm getting 21K with the 7770 that I won during that challenge.  Norton's getting 55K with a 7870.


And I'm getting +95k PPD/each with two in the same rig with my 7970s. Leave the 8800 to collect dust and get your passkey asap. Remember to leave a thread/core free if you are crunching on the same rig.

I got my second 7770 up running. The first run with only one @ 1100 MHz did 24k PPD. With two @ 1050 MHz I get around 45k PPD. They don't even heat up my office. My finger is hovering above the BUY tab for a 280X.....

Edit: my finger got too heavy (most be due to the low temperature). 280X results next week.
Edit again: Just got a core_16 on my 7950. Less than 12 5.5K PPD. Are they running out off 8900 for AMD as well? F**k a beta unit. Forgot to change it.  Fresh install didn't help. Hope that this is the last one I get now when the flag is removed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> 280X results next week.



Awaiting the results patiently. Looking to make a GPU investment this winter.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Awaiting the results patiently. Looking to make a GPU investment this winter.


Since the one and only core_17 project (8900) is a quick return bonus project a 290X might be a better investment. Anyway you can't buy an after marked model yet and I can't sleep with a 95C GPU or two running 24/7 (straw roof). I will get the ASUS TOP model since it is going to sit in my work rig. 1150 MHz? Would be 105 MHz faster than my current hot running 7970's with a +100k PPD potential.

Edit: It is more an edit to a past post but here goes - got a beta (11293) unit on a rig that only had advanced settings. That kills the trust in PG to make software to control anything.  I did not ask for a beta unit!

An other second edit: It was not a 11293 but a 11292.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Edit again: Just got a core_16 on my 7950. Less than 12 5.5K PPD. Are they running out off 8900 for AMD as well? F**k a beta unit. Forgot to change it.  Fresh install didn't help. Hope that this is the last one I get now when the flag is removed.


I don't see anything on foldingforum.org to indicate that there are any new core_16 projects, full or beta.  I think Pande is just doing some house cleaning and found some left over WU's in the corner.  Remember that core_16 REQUIRES CPU threads.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2013)

*Changes to the bigadv threshold*
December 17, 2013 by Peter Kasson ·
We have a policy of periodically re-evaluating the bigadv program, including the threshold required to run bigadv projects.
It is the intent of bigadv to match large and resource-intensive work units with some of the most powerful machines used by FAH donors.  This “most powerful” line naturally advances with computing power.  To date, bigadv has been a CPU-based program, and with increasing numbers of CPU cores and power of those cores, we have decided to lay out a roadmap of bigadv threshold changes for the next several months.

Feb 17 (two months from today):  bigadv threshold will become 24 cores
Apr 17 (four months from today):  bigadv threshold will become 32 cores

We want to give advance notice of these changes, and we recognize that change is not always welcome or comfortable.  We should also emphasize that the science performed by donor machines is valuable in all parts of the FAH project, and part of the change in bigadv threshold is because we would like to encourage moderately powerful machines to help boost the capabilities of non-bigadv SMP projects where we do a lot of this science.

We also recognize that core count is not the most robust metric of machine capability, but given our current infrastructure it is the most straightforward surrogate to evaluate.

Thank you once again for your generous participation in the Folding@Home project!


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Edit again: Just got a core_16 on my 7950. Less than 12 5.5K PPD. Are they running out off 8900 for AMD as well? F**k a beta unit. Forgot to change it.  Fresh install didn't help. Hope that this is the last one I get now when the flag is removed.



I got one of those buggers running on my 7870 too


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> I got one of those buggers running on my 7870 too



And I got one more running on a 7970. I deleted advanced settings on my 3 folding rigs.


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2013)

Did anyone ever get an 8900 wu stuck with 2 sec left? How do you free it up and get it to report? 

Edit- it started back up wiyh 13 days to finish! I deleted it, there must be a bug in the job?

Also got one of those Core 16 jobs so I shut it down for now... makes no sense to run a 7970 for 5k ppd. I'll restart the gpu when Core 17's are available and will keep the 7870 running for now...


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 21, 2013)

I am getting too much 8900 WUs to handle on this system, so for now I need to halt my folding until I don't need my rig that much during the day. My HD 6670 would handle those units fine if it were in a dedicated rig though, albeit not as well as a higher end card and especially not in my I-actually-use-the-computer-for normal-things situation (combined with BOINC on all cores @90%).
I really wish that the opt-in or opt-out for big units as they had with the older (GPU) clients was still there.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Did anyone ever get an 8900 wu stuck with 2 sec left? How do you free it up and get it to report?
> 
> Edit- it started back up wiyh 13 days to finish! I deleted it, there must be a bug in the job?
> 
> Also got one of those Core 16 jobs so I shut it down for now... makes no sense to run a 7970 for 5k ppd. I'll restart the gpu when Core 17's are available and will keep the 7870 running for now...


I tried it a couple off times. It is what I have been told the result off a bad OC.
The 8900 have returned, at least that is what I have on all 5 GPUs.


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2013)

Got the 7970 back up and running 8900's again!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2013)

Folks, over time I have come to the conclusion that Sheldon (TBBT)is running F@H.   (maybe it's just a coping mechanism) T*He*y do*es*n't understand why you'd care if your piece of hardware is getting 100K or 5K.  It's for science after all.(make sure to imagine that last sentence with a broken, incredulous voice during the word science)  They have come up with this bonus system that encourages people to commit (more expensive) hardware, but don't seem to understand that people might get unhappy if they don't see the PPD that they were expecting for their investment.  The good news is that I don't see core_16 returning.  I still think my house cleaning analogy holds true.  The bad news, for you Kepler folks, is that P762x's are coming back- there's even P7627's in beta.  They are saying that they have to complete the science with the same method.  This is good news for Fermi owners, as those 14,093 point WU's give the most points on those cards. (also the most heat, power usage, system usage)
I spend way too much time here trying to smooth the transition of people into Folding, and trying to help people get the most PPD.  Folding can at times be frustrating, even maddening, especially compared to WCG.  That bit of news about -bigadv has to be infuriating for 2P owners.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2013)

uh-oh.  My "Folding Farm" system just shut off and won't restart.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> uh-oh.  My "Folding Farm" system just shut off and won't restart.


Sorry to hear that. Got any spare parts to move around?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2013)

I have verified that the OCZ Fatal1ty 550 watt is dead.  I have an Antec 550 watt basic, but I'm nervous about its rail setup.  I'm going to use a PSU I wanted to sell, an Antec TPQ-1000.  Think that's enough for 2 GTX 460's?

Edit: System back up.  That OCZ has been my Folding box PSU for the past few years.  4 year old PSU, 3 year warranty.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That OCZ has been my Folding box PSU for the past few years. 4 year old PSU, 3 year warranty.



It died an honorable death. RIP


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2013)

I just wonder if I caused it.  It has 2 PCI-e connectors (I routed 1 to each card) and I used SATA to PCI-e connectors for the other 2 connections (again 1 each to each card) needed by the 2 GTX 460's.  Thing is, I took the SATA to PCI-e connectors off of one power cable "run".  I wonder if that was too much.
Oh well.  I was trying to remember, but I think I got that PSU for ~$30 after a sale and MIR.


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

Decided to throw a small Christmas giveaway... folders are welcome to enter 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-team-captains-christmas-giveaway.196097/


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Decided to throw a small Christmas giveaway... folders are welcome to enter
> 
> ...


Oh' yes!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2013)

Well this might should have gone to the technical section but here goes: I got a 280X that defaults at 1070 MHz and i want it to run in the same rig as a 7770 which I don't trust to run much more then that. MSI Afterburner (none of my GPUs is that brand) only lets me adjust the fan speed individually, not the core.  Does any other tool let me adjust them as two individual GPUs? I will of course start out with both at 1070 MHz to have a base line so no urgency here but I can't really see a ASUS TOP run at stock in my household.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2013)

Imagine what theputzer's PPD would be if he used a passkey.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Imagine what theputzer's PPD would be if he used a passkey.


Do you know for a fact that he is not using one?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you know for a fact that he is not using one?


No, just basing my assumption on points divided by WU's=6000.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, just basing my assumption on points divided by WU's=6000.


Ah, i see it now. I'll try contacting him.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2013)

The other one that's even clearer is reilly4356.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2013)

I finally got my 280X installed. I pulled one 7770 and left the other in. The strange thing is that both MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z see it only run at  550 MHz on the core and 575 MHz on the memory (roughly ½ of default) but my frametimes _seems_ to be the same. The 280x does a frame in 3:53 @ 1070 MHz 10% in my first 8900 (108k minus upload time). My 7970 @1045 does it in 4:06 so they are faster. I will run a few and test its OC potential.

Edit: I was wrong - the frametime for my 7770 have doubled. Strange. I will run this WU to the end and pull the card unless I can figure out how to get it back to normal 3D clock.
Edit: Got it back to normal clock,


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Awaiting the results patiently. Looking to make a GPU investment this winter.


I took my Asus 280x up a notch from stock 1070 MHz. At 1123 MHz it does around 115k PPD (minus upload time). The fan is running at 40% and the GPU temperature is 70 C. I do like the DirrectCU coolers but don't put two in the same box if you have air cooling on your CPU unless your have a fleet of fans to get rid of the heat.

Edit: I cant remember I ever had this problem but if you are running two  different kinds of GPU and you use MSI Afterburner one of the GPU could change its setting. I had a sudden drop in TPF and thought that I spent to much time on YouTube and hence ruined the #1 cards performance. It had changed from 1123 to 970 MHz without my interference.
Edit again again: "It" did again. My 1132 fell to 970 MHz. Heat is not a problem. The problem is who to blame.....
Edit: MSI is to be blamed. One GPU OC yes, two no if they are not identical. The 3.something beta is a a no-go. Back to basic- one GPU at stock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2013)

FYI: If you have a nearby Fry's store, they are selling the MSI Z77 Mpower for $89 on 12/26. Reviewed by cadaveca

Edit:  Add a 3770K for $222!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2013)

I have been fairly happy with my other ASUS GPUs but this on - 280X DC2 is killing me. Yesterday I had some problems running two GPUs (this and a 7770) in the same rig. The OC just went away and I landed at 970 MHz (-100 MHz from stock). Since I was sure it wasn't a heat problem I wrote it down to MSI Afterburner.  Today I installed ASUS own tool (MSI is out)  and my second GPU (the 7770 was taken out) and ran it at 1150 MHz. I got some artifacts so I lowered it to 1120 MHz and again it went down to 970 MHz. I played around with ASUS Tweak and left at 1070 MHz (stock) and restarted the rig. It started up with 1183 and killed my folding job. Sorry ASUS you let me down........
Edit: Removed all that had anything with NV... in its file name and managed to get an OC. Let's see if it will last.The artifacts came back as I was writing, not too optimistic.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2013)

Found out that one of my systems didn't have my passkey.  theputzer seems to be turning over 2 6000 point WU's every 6+ hours!  My GTX 460's take 22 hours.  What GPU completes the 8900 WU's in a little over 6 hours and what is the resulting PPD?

mstenholm, sorry to hear that.  I have some Asus 9600 GSO's, and in order to OC them, you have to use Asus's driver, 2 other software programs, and their OC'ing program.  Asus seems to think that they are big enough that they can make their own rules.  My distrust of Asus goes back to the Pentium MMX days.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Found out that one of my systems didn't have my passkey.  theputzer seems to be turning over 2 6000 point WU's every 6+ hours!  My GTX 460's take 22 hours.  *What GPU completes the 8900 WU's in a little over 6 hours and what is the resulting PPD?*
> 
> mstenholm, sorry to hear that.  I have some Asus 9600 GSO's, and in order to OC them, you have to use Asus's driver, 2 other software programs, and their OC'ing program.  Asus seems to think that they are big enough that they can make their own rules.  My distrust of Asus goes back to the Pentium MMX days.



I would guess a GTX 780/780 Ti or an R9 290/290X would do that and it should get around 30-35k points.... My 7970 does one in just over 6.5 hrs for around 29k pts


----------



## johnspack (Dec 27, 2013)

Wish I still had the hardware to fold.  Remember when I told you guys my mother's cancer was in remission?   It came back,  she has less than 3 months to live.  Please god keep folding those of you who can!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Wish I still had the hardware to fold.  Remember when I told you guys my mother's cancer was in remission?   It came back,  she has less than 3 months to live.  Please god keep folding those of you who can!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2013)

Cancer is a bitch. My mother is on her second kemo. All the best.

The combination of ASUS Tweak, an ASUS GPU and me not touching anything worked. I had 24 hours of steady (modest) OC on my 280X. 1130 MHz does around 115K PPD including up/down-load time and that is on my daily rig (your know p00rn and U-tube and what else) 

Edit: 1157 MHz was a no go (99 % completed and 2 seconds left when in reality is crashed at 42 %, restart of PC and it picked up from there).
Yet another edit: The beta driver floating around (13.252 I think) prevented me from playing solitaire and make a Win7 performance  test. I did not have a valid GPU (still the 280X). Back to that last none beta version solved that.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2013)

Just so you guys know,  I'm on an e-cigarette now.  After 40 years of smoking,  I am smoke free.  I will never smoke another cigarette again.  Anyone who is having trouble with quitting smoking,  please research electronic cigarettes.  It will save your life.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2014)

And,  I'm going to bring in the year tobacco free!  I hope many will join me.  It will reduce the cancer rate like crazy!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2014)

Did it!  7 days tobacco free.  And I love my eGo ecig more every day.  Do folders a favour everywhere,  if you smoke,  get an ecig and stop using tobacco!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2014)

*FAH VM server down, sys admins notified*
January 2, 2014 by Vijay Pande ·
A key FAH VM server is down, which means that stats updates are on hold (but points are still being kept on the WS’s, just not reported to the web site) and also the GPU AS is down.  We will post an update when we know more.  Unfortunately, Stanford is shutdown this week, so the sysadmins are on a reduced schedule, so the response time will be longer than normal.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> *FAH VM server down, sys admins notified*
> January 2, 2014 by Vijay Pande ·
> A key FAH VM server is down, which means that stats updates are on hold (but points are still being kept on the WS’s, just not reported to the web site) and also the GPU AS is down.  We will post an update when we know more.  Unfortunately, Stanford is shutdown this week, so the sysadmins are on a reduced schedule, so the response time will be longer than normal.


Yep, it's affecting -bigadv as well. I've been getting SMP WU's for the last few hours. Cuts my PPD in half. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2014)

I can haz work?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2014)

May I make a suggestion?


BUCK NASTY said:


> It appears that all Nvidia servers are down. I suggest everyone take this time to  shut down and clean the dust from the heat sinks on your GPU's. I personally have a little wiring to do myself.


Looks like everything but the SMP servers are down.  Time to get out the air compressor.

My house is getting quiet.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> Looks like everything but the SMP servers are down.  Time to get out the air compressor.
> 
> My house is getting quiet.


And mine was getting cold. I see that my four GPUs are loaded again.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> And mine was getting cold. I see that my four GPUs are loaded again.


I've downloaded -bigadv work on both servers . Back to business as usual!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 3, 2014)

look like they are up again and until I sell this GTX 480 im putting it back to work . BBB is gaining on me pretty fast.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> ... BBB is gaining on me pretty fast.


Darn, I was trying to be sneaky.

Actually, you guys owe me.  2 of my GTX460's have been keeping the 8018 WU's from the rest of you.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2014)

Just so you guys know,  cancer survivors,  and even those who are going,  appreciate what you are doing here.  My mom knows she got many years of extra life because people like you cared enough to donate to cancer research.  At 74,  she is dam lucky to have lived so long.  I wish my dad had benefited sooner,  dying at 59 sucked.  When I get more cards,  I'll be back here too.  Thankyou all for what you donate,  it really is appreciated.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all, firstly im contributing once again with my main rig which is doing reasonable ppd 120000ish, so wanted to say hi is all mostly but,,
i do have a question i recently bought 1(i thought) NVS290 quadro(21watt 92?cores so low potential i think but per watt not sure) but upon picking it up for 11 uk notes i got passed 3x it(ariaPc over the counter) i new it was unbboxed but three was a bonus.

Anyway ive put the 3 in my listed steambox(win7) with 2xgtx460 in it also but is there any point ,will they give a bit of ppd or not, also despite much messing only 3-4 of the gpu's seam to ever fold at the same time any idea's, i cant individually check the cards video outputs btw as i got no DM59 adapter cables with any of them(amazon has the rescue parts on the way)


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 3, 2014)

Cleared 200  http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Ahhzz&pts=203&t=wus&bg=3


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hi all, firstly im contributing once again with my main rig which is doing reasonable ppd 120000ish, so wanted to say hi is all mostly but,,
> i do have a question i recently bought 1(i thought) NVS290 quadro(21watt 92?cores so low potential i think but per watt not sure) but upon picking it up for 11 uk notes i got passed 3x it(ariaPc over the counter) i new it was unbboxed but three was a bonus.
> 
> Anyway ive put the 3 in my listed steambox(win7) with 2xgtx460 in it also but is there any point ,will they give a bit of ppd or not, also despite much messing only 3-4 of the gpu's seam to ever fold at the same time any idea's, i cant individually check the cards video outputs btw as i got no DM59 adapter cables with any of them(amazon has the rescue parts on the way)


I saw you dumped 55K worth of work yesterday.Thank you for folding with TPU F@H!


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2014)

My 7970 picked up a Core 16 11293 job for 1835 pts. 

Are we experiencing another shortage of Core 17 8900 work?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> My 7970 picked up a Core 16 11293 job for 1835 pts.
> 
> Are we experiencing another shortage of Core 17 8900 work?


Yes, see front page of Folding@home. No 8900s atm. We might have them in the morning (PST?).  I do around 8500 PPD on my 185K rig but I'm using 110 W less and my super hot GPU runs at 70 C not 87 C.

*More core17 WUs are on the way*
January 3, 2014 by Vijay Pande ·
We see a shortage in Core17 WUs, so we’re building more core17 WUs right now.  The building process takes some time, probably until tomorrow morning.  By then, there will be plenty of Core17 WUs.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 4, 2014)

BBB you jinxed me woke up to all 8018 and the sound of PPD in the toilet. I think you must have shut down those 460s. lol


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2014)

*8900's are back!*


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> *8900's are back!*


I had to delete my client on my 280X since it stopped at 11% so at least I have one 8900 running now. I will let that three others (2:40, 4:05 and 4:58 left) so that project can be completed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> BBB you jinxed me woke up to all 8018 and the sound of PPD in the toilet. I think you must have shut down those 460s. lol


Sorry.  Me and my big mouth.

Edit: ...and no, they are still rock'n the 8018's.  Matter of fact, it's spreading.  All three of my 460's are now working on 8018's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> BBB you jinxed me woke up to all 8018 and *the sound of PPD in the toilet*. I think you must have shut down those 460s. lol


Since the server issue on Thursday, I've had 3 P8101's in a row. While there not terrible, I prefer the P8103/4/5 which yield 275K more PPD. I can't wait to see our PPD when everyone get their WU's straightened out. Keep on folding boyz!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 4, 2014)

Buck, at your 9 am update, did you drop 2 wu's.  I only dropped one but got credit for 2 at my 9 am update.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2014)

F150_Raptor said:


> Buck, at your 9 am update, did you drop 2 wu's.  I only dropped one but got credit for 2 at my 9 am update.


Yes, I dumped 2 worth 650K. I saw your update and figured you cranked up the SR-2 as well. Might have been a previous WU you did not get credit for?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Since the server issue on Thursday, I've had 3 P8101's in a row. While there not terrible, I prefer the P8103/4/5 which yield 275K more PPD. I can't wait to see our PPD when everyone get their WU's straightened out. Keep on folding boyz!


WOW! Thats the same sign my wife put on my bathroom door!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 4, 2014)

Hfm say's I only completed 4 wu's so far and 0 failed, but EOC shows 5.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2014)

F150_Raptor said:


> Hfm say's I only completed 4 wu's so far and 0 failed, but EOC shows 5.


HFM reset's after a rig restart. Did you restart the rig in the last couple of days?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2014)

To Buck and F150 I got 32K for a WU and I know for sure that that's not true. They might have found some points hidden away under the carpet and spread them out. Just a thought.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> HFM reset's after a rig restart. Did you restart the rig in the last couple of days?


 
No restart at all on that rig, it's been running nonstop since it started folding.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2014)

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25495&start=30
Here we go again - problems with the servers.

Edit: Only the core_17 units (8900) are affected.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2014)

It is my intention to double post 

Core 17 folders re-start your rigs if you are empty. The 8900s are back.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2014)

....and it looks like the Stats are down again. You figure with all the $$$ we donate, Stanford/PG could get their act together.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ....and it looks like the Stats are down again. You figure with all the $$$ we donate, Stanford/PG could get their act together.


*VM server went down again — back up now*
January 6, 2014 by Vijay Pande ·
The VM server went down again last night.  It’s back up now, but I’m not happy that this has happened so frequently.  We’re looking into what’s going on here.  Later this week, we’ll have a redundant GPU AS which will minimize the impact of this machine going down, *but still we need to find out the root of what’s going on here.*  It’s possible that VM server is hitting end of life and having some hardware issues.

I don't think they even know what the cause is but we upgrade our hardware from time to time so maybe it is time that they do the same


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2014)

It's gonna be another great day for PPD, as I've got 810K more to dump today. Way to go TPU!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It's gonna be another great day for PPD, as I've got 810K more to dump today. Way to go TPU!


Good at least you have something to show for the day. Some of us had some cold GPUs for hours. I will dump 113k during the next few hours and then pray for 24 hours of uninterrupted production 

Edit: Did msgclb leave the team? https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25495&start=30


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Edit: Did msgclb leave the team? https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25495&start=30



Yes. He left with Hertz9753 to fold for Overclock.net. Never heard from him since.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 7, 2014)

Some time ago, msgclb bemoaned that he'd never reach 100 million.  This past summer, I was ready to ask the team to help him get over that mark, until I found out what his username is now, that he's close to 130 million on that username, and that he's doing 400K per day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2014)

.... and the Stats are down again. Hopefully no assignment servers are affected and everyone is still getting work.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> .... and the Stats are down again. Hopefully no assignment servers are affected and everyone is still getting work.


and again you get overwhelmed by the stream of information from PG 
All GPUs are still loaded with 8900.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2014)

Here we go again - no more 8900 or any other for that matter if you like me run AMD. I got my 7950 and one 7970 just waiting. If things don't change I will stop folding the next time I go traveling (180 days a year out of the country). I would be to frustrated with points going up and down and no information from PG.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2014)

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&p=255713&sid=e7e99b43110e3abd6bdfe1c0f4fec8eb#p255713


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2014)

FYI: G34 users:
Noctua NH-U9DO A3 AMD Opteron
Noctua NH-U12DO A3 for AMD Opteron


BUCK NASTY said:


> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&p=255713&sid=e7e99b43110e3abd6bdfe1c0f4fec8eb#p255713



-It took ~13 hours for an acknowledgement, and then that was a mod, not PG
-The responses in the thread turn funny with people complaining about their houses getting cold.  That was the first thing I noticed this morning.
-Anyone remember C&C 2 Yuri's Revenge? "It's too quit here."


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2014)

They are back


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm taking my 7970 down for awhile. I'll bring it back in when the flow of work gets a little more regular again and will be working on getting my other Radeons set for folding too.

Needed to find some time for some system maintenance chores anway


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm taking my 7970 down for awhile. I'll bring it back in when the flow of work gets a little more regular again and will be working on getting my other Radeons set for folding too.
> 
> Needed to find some time for some system maintenance chores anway


 Send it to me Norton Ill keep it warm for you.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 10, 2014)

Stats is back up

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25552


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2014)

*Congrat's to the team on moving into 31st Place!*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2014)

Something has to be wrong with the stats.  Buck and F150 are too low.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone folding with a gtx 680? PPD?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Anyone folding with a gtx 680? PPD?


I did when it still got 8900s. At that time it did similar to my 7970 (115k PPD) but then it stopped getting core 17 unit and then PPD went way down. I cant remember how low but it was real low.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 11, 2014)

Thx mstenholm so whats the best ppd card out now for around 300.00?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Thx mstenholm so whats the best ppd card out now for around 300.00?


Get a 7000 serie AMD. My 7950 does close to 90k PPD. My 7770 did 22k PPD. I know that Litecoin have "stolen" the big guns in US.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but a *new 7.4.0  beta client* has been released sometime recently  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease  .  It looks to be a semi major change based on the release notes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2014)

FYI: GPU PPD database, and something else
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI: GPU PPD database, and something else
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0


Sadly the 8900 are not assigned to 680 any longer (or are they mx500torid?). The something else is the new identity off our ex folder msgclb I guess 
I can add that a 7950 at 1050 Mhz does 90k PPD on the 8900s and a 7770 at 1080 MHz does 22k PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Sadly the 8900 are not assigned to 680 any longer....


I find this interesting, how some boxes seem to get locked to a particular server and get only one type of WU no matter the client settings.  My slowest GTX 460 (and the one that gets interrupted, therefore bad for QRB) has been getting 8900's (takes 25 hours) on a regular basis.  My dedicated GTX 460's, the faster ones, 8018's.  I've seen this a lot over the years.  I even remember times when I was getting the "good" WU's and others were complaining about what they were getting and I'd just keep my mouth shut.  I wish I could give the 8900's to those with AMD/Kepler.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2014)

Soonish (31th of Jan 2015) we will have to compete with the 4P folders for the good GPU units:
http://folding.stanford.edu/home/blog
Buck And F150 better start save for some GPUs now....
For the lazy ones - there will from next year no longer be any BA (big advanced) CPU units....let's see if PG change their mind when the big guns stop folding.

Edit: link changed to the direct one


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wow!


Yes a big set back for the 4P folders. From one of the comments on the support forum it seems like a money donnor didn't like that fuss it made with the preliminary announced change so they are planing to pull out and hence the result is that the 4P folders (as it happened with the one that invested +$1000/CPU in the past i.e me) have 380 days to re-think their involvement in folding.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 16, 2014)

Im getting 90k on the 8900 as high as 95k tho on the 680. Done 4 in a row it keeps picking them up. Thats 1228 core cant go much above that it throttles down.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 16, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Buck And F150 better start save for some GPUs now....


 
I have plenty of gpu's, 3 580's, 3 480's, 2 570's, and 2 gts450.  They're all, except the 450's, power hungry cards.  My electric bill would be more than the rent on the house I'm living in if I turned all of them on.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 16, 2014)

F150_Raptor said:


> I have plenty of gpu's, 3 580's, 3 480's, 2 570's, and 2 gts450.  They're all, except the 450's, power hungry cards.  My electric bill would be more than the rent on the house I'm living in if I turned all of them on.


Folding is just not for every body any longer. I still do it in the cold period of year since it kind of substitute the electrical heating I would otherwise use. $20/day is money when you have no income (me atm).


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wow!


Yes a big set back for the 4P folders. From one of the comments on the support forum it seems like a money donnor didn't like that fuss it made with the preliminary announced change so they are planing to pull out and hence the result is that the 4P folders (as it happend with the one that invested +$1000/CPU in the past i.e me) have 380 days to re-think their involvement in folding.


mx500torid said:


> Im getting 90k on the 8900 as high as 95k tho on the 680. Done 4 in a row it keeps picking them up. Thats 1228 core cant go much above that it throttles down.


Not bad. I looked at my notes and found that I did 4:14/frame = 96k PPD @ 1267 Mhz  (no OC). I got more GPUs then free PCi's/PSU so I will not re-test if my 680 will pick up a 8900. Best of luck with your way to top 10


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 17, 2014)

Top 10 thats a long way off be nice tho. Thanks. I would like to pick up another card tho. If I could find another deal like this one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Yes a big set back for the 4P folders. From one of the comments on the support forum it seems like a money donnor didn't like that fuss it made with the preliminary announced change so they are planing to pull out and hence the result is that the 4P folders (as it happend with the one that invested +$1000/CPU in the past i.e me) have 380 days to re-think their involvement in folding.



LOL, PG is at it again. No worries, as WCG is a easy swap if future SMP does not include QRB. I was already looking at building another 4P this month. Now with the market being flooded with G34-4P's, I know there will be some sweet deals available. I'm gonna wait and see what comes of this.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL, PG is at it again. No worries, as WCG is a easy swap if future SMP does not include QRB. I was already looking at building another 4P this month. Now with the market being flooded with G34-4P's, I know there will be some sweet deals available. I'm gonna wait and see what comes of this.


With your array of 4ps could you not make a massive 64 core hive and get the bonus?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> With your array of 4ps could you not make a massive 64 core hive and get the bonus?


His systems already have 48 cores per system.  Hives don't work for F@H as far as I know.  If they did, I think I/we would have heard about it because it would have been rather cheap to cluster some i7's together.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> His systems already have 48 cores per system.  Hives don't work for F@H as far as I know.  If they did, I think I/we would have heard about it because it would have been rather cheap to cluster some i7's together.


I have seen hives put to use folding that's all im saying , but it's only an idea as it is tricky.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 19, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I have seen hives put to use folding that's all im saying , but it's only an idea as it is tricky.



Are you referring to a supercomputer or large computer array?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome, Zelus!  Please stop by and say hi.

All my GPU's are running core_17 WU's.  First time this winter.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2014)

Want to give to folding big time?  Anyone here still smoke?  QUIT!!!!   Heard of electronic cigarettes?  Want to know if they work?  PM me and I'll tell you,  and show you how to get set up.
Sorry guys,  but I need to tap into your user base....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 23, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are you referring to a supercomputer or large computer array?


 I apologise ,I had replied but clearly something went wrong.

I Googled a lot of stuff on hive's a while ago, people have succesfully got a small lynux run, set of computers working in a hive(over regular net connections) together as one system and applied it to folding as a single multi core entity, I personally was waiting on several things before having a go myself ie time , money , cheap enough components(8 core cpu's at reasonable money) and a fish tank to put it all in but i will indeed do this at some point soon.

I believe someone made a hive of rasberry pies that folded(x64 units) but im unsure where i got this last nugget of nonesense from

also I am finally moveing into my own place at the end of the month so i will be rejoining the folding flock full time agian soon.

Ecigs suck btw get on the patches, I am


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> All my GPU's are running core_17 WU's.


That lasted all of one work unit.

Pete, ever think of how much money you would have had to spend on your computer if you did not smoke?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2014)

Zelus, in case you are lurking, your PPD will go up once you have completed 10 work units, provided you have put your passkey in the client.  If you don't have a passkey, just visit: http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 25, 2014)

My 480 and 465 are both on ebay gonna lose those points about 52k but if the deal goes thru gonna replace them with a 660ti.Way less power and should do a few more points. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 29, 2014)

680 not getting any work.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 29, 2014)

ahh  now its working


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 680 not getting any work.


Am I seeing that it's getting ~27.5k points per WU?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 1, 2014)

yep. 27.7k  to be exact. Bought a 660ti today other deal fell thru but this one kills it. Walked into Best Buy and they had 1 on the shelf. I looked at the box it said 119.95! I grabbed it and now its folding.lol Killer deal. glad no one caught that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2014)

BRB! (there's a BB 3 miles away)

edit: 660 Ti is basically a 670 GPU on a 660 card.  Best value for F@H at this time, IMHO.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 1, 2014)

now gotta wait for the afterburner to kick in. doing 38k on a 7627


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 1, 2014)

67.7k on a 8900 @ 1182 boost 660 ti compared with 92.3k on the 680 @ 1223. 160k ppd not bad for 295.00 total.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 67.7k on a 8900 @ 1182 boost 660 ti compared with 92.3k on the 680 @ 1223. 160k ppd not bad for 295.00 total.


Better PPD/$ than my 4P rigs and you do not have to worry about "end of life"(-bigadv) in another 12 months.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

anyone getting a 9401?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> anyone getting a 9401?


I'm away from my GPUs but from what I can see in the stats I got something different from my normal 8900s. I get between 28 and 30K per WU and this one gave around 12K. No idea how long it took and if it was a core_17. What kind off PPD do you have and on which GPU (660Ti/680)

Edit: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=25753

So it is a beta unit. I was sure that I didn't had beta flag on any of my three rigs. I think that I just got the base point - 13K.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

it showed base credit 13000 and estimated credit 56000 and I received the 13000 weird and it took forever to do that was on the 680


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

oops dbl post


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> it showed base credit 13000 and estimated credit 56000 and I received the 13000 weird and it took forever to do that was on the 680


See https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=25760
You are not the only one that didn't get the bonus.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

bad thing is the 660 is doing one now gonna be a bad day for points


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> bad thing is the 660 is doing one now gonna be a bad day for points


Yes you don't get the bonus. As I could see in the above links then a 660Ti should do about that same as on a 8900 (including the bonus).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2014)

If the 8900's are 6000 points and my GTX 460 takes 25 hours to complete one, how long are these going to take when they are worth 13,500?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If the 8900's are 6000 points and my GTX 460 takes 25 hours to complete one, how long are these going to take when they are worth 13,500?


As I can see from the frame time is almost double for the green camp. (see the above links). Here goes the night time folders on most rigs since the run time will be from 5:19 (GTX 780 TI/more time than most people sleep) to 16:30 (650Ti). No reports from the red camp. Sorry that I can't report from my rigs that did at least one (1500 mills away atm).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2014)

50+ hours per WU! Oh, wait.  VERY LOW BONUS.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

660 gonna dump in 5 minutes gonna see if i get the 13000 points for an almost 24 hour unit


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

yep 13000 .  Do you have to run the beta flag to get 8900?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> yep 13000 .  Do you have to run the beta flag to get 8900?


No, but you do for the 9401's.

I was getting ready to purchase a GK104 card, but seeing where the points per work unit is going, I'll wait.  Most likely look at picking up a GTX 780 at the end of summer, when people sell their systems before going back to school.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 4, 2014)

Thx BBB Ill get rid of that beta. Im still looking at getting a couple more cards if I can find the right deals.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2014)

MX, I don't have beta set, but that looks like the future.  Although, I've spent some time reading in the beta area before, and those there do not necessarily have the latest and greatest hardware.  If they start complaining, maybe we won't see these HUGE WU's.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the help Ms and BBB.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey, a nastyhabits sighting.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 7, 2014)

Wonder how he came up with that name?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 8, 2014)

Trying another 9401 on the 680 about 13 hours but ppd is showing about 5000 more than a 8900 but thats only if the bonus kicks in.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 8, 2014)

PPD on 9401 - gtx 570 38k, 660ti 68k, 680 98k


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> PPD on 9401 - gtx 570 38k, 660ti 68k, 680 98k


I have heard  that a 280X @ 1117 Mhz boost gets 116k PPD including upload time.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 8, 2014)

update the 680 is showing 106k ppd this morning


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> update the 680 is showing 106k ppd this morning


What about the 660 Ti?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2014)

Oops.  Seems I left beta set on my slowest GTX 460.  Results are not as bad as I expected.  Almost 42 hours time to completion.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Oops.  Seems I left beta set on my slowest GTX 460.  Results are not as bad as I expected.  Almost 42 hours time to completion.


I'm in Turkey / Ankara and watching the demonstrations against a new law pass control of the internet on TV and at the same time I'm blocked to see your image (I do think that it is a local block, I can't watch Youtube as well) . I should be on the road as well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2014)

It's taking 24 min 59 sec per frame for a total of 32073 points that gives 18486 PPD, which is actually high for a 460 (especially a 768MB version).  My other 460's are working on 8018's and getting 10870 PPD, and they are 1GB versions (that does make a difference) that are clocked higher.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 8, 2014)

660 still at 68k only the 680 went up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2014)

So..., I set beta on my GTX 460's and got 9401's.  Only problem is that they are on a A8N-SLI motherboard and it appears that the "slow" PCI-e or 3200+ processor is bottlenecking them.  TPF is up to 4 minutes slower than my slower GTX 460 in a PII 805/880g system.
Lesson learned: Don't build a F@H box on REALLY old hardware. (I'm working on getting a P55/i5-750 to replace this)
My GTX 560 Ti is doing TPF 18' 53" with an estimated credit of 36781 and PPD of 28048 on the 9401.  These might put an even greater load on the CPU than previous core_17 WU's.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So..., I set beta on my GTX 460's and got 9401's.  Only problem is that they are on a A8N-SLI motherboard and it appears that the "slow" PCI-e or 3200+ processor is bottlenecking them.  TPF is up to 4 minutes slower than my slower GTX 460 in a PII 805/880g system.
> Lesson learned: Don't build a F@H box on REALLY old hardware. (I'm working on getting a P55/i5-750 to replace this)
> My GTX 560 Ti is doing TPF 18' 53" with an estimated credit of 36781 and PPD of 28048 on the 9401.  These might put an even greater load on the CPU than previous core_17 WU's.


Check the run. The pre 300 are slower....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Check the run. The pre 300 are slower....


Aah, a (282,0,5) has a TPF of 29'9", a (529,0,4) has a TPF of 27'39". Identical cards.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Aah, a (282,0,5) has a TPF of 29'9", a (529,0,4) has a TPF of 27'39". Identical cards.


From my experience with GPU folding, even core_17, the CPU has little to do with the TPF and slow PCI is not a big slow down either. My slow i7-920 (3 Ghz or there about) does just fine with it's 7950 (90k PPD on 8900). Not far away from my 7970's (8x and 4x I think) which with a 4,075 Ghz i7 does both around 100k PPD. OK they have a more modest OC. Please don't ask for actual clocks. I'm still in Turkey.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> From my experience with GPU folding, even core_17, the CPU has little to do with the TPF and slow PCI is not a big slow down either. My slow i7-920 (3 Ghz or there about) does just fine with it's 7950 (90k PPD on 8900). Not far away from my 7970's (8x and 4x I think) which with a 4,075 Ghz i7 does both around 100k PPD. OK they have a more modest OC. Please don't ask for actual clocks. I'm still in Turkey.


 You seem to have forgotten that Nvidia GPU's now put a load on the CPU with core_17 while AMD GPU's do not.  I sat at that system yesterday and watched the 2 processes for the 2 slots each push the CPU to 99%.  The CPU (A64 3200+) on that system is running at 100% and it's only job is to run those GPU's for F@H.  I don't think that the PCI-e 1.x @x8 is having much affect on them, but I do think the slow CPU is.  That system had been running the 8018 WU's so this was not an issue with the core_15 WU's.  If I can not get a replacement for it, I'll eventually put my 4400+ in there, which should help, I hope.
It was sweet to see my GTX 560 Ti drop a WU worth 36,751 points.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2014)

I tried to spool up some of my cpus to crunch with and my ppd on the gpu went into the toilet. It seems from my experience that the 5 series were alot easier on the cpu but the 6 series had to have at least 2 cores or ppd plummeted. I could crunch and fold with the 4 and 5 series cards but not the 6. Thanks MS again for the info on the 9401s. All my gpus were lower ppd today and they are all on less than 300.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Team

Just in case anyone missed it, we're doing a crunching challenge and would welcome any assistance you guys can bring to it.... details are in my sig 

*Note- keep an eye on the challenge thread for details on an upcoming game giveaway to kick off the challenge- which will be open to all active TPU crunchers *AND* folders! 

On a side note- I should have my 7970 back up and folding for the Team by the end of the month


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hey Team
> 
> Just in case anyone missed it, we're doing a crunching challenge and would welcome any assistance you guys can bring to it.... details are in my sig
> 
> ...


I say we take spot #30 tonight, then focus on adding any CPU's that we can for the WCG Team Challenge. It's only a week and we will back to clawing towards spot #29. Awesome PPD lately guy's. You are rocking it!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You seem to have forgotten that Nvidia GPU's now put a load on the CPU with core_17 while AMD GPU's do not.  I sat at that system yesterday and watched the 2 processes for the 2 slots each push the CPU to 99%.  The CPU (A64 3200+) on that system is running at 100% and it's only job is to run those GPU's for F@H.  I don't think that the PCI-e 1.x @x8 is having much affect on them, but I do think the slow CPU is.  That system had been running the 8018 WU's so this was not an issue with the core_15 WU's.  If I can not get a replacement for it, I'll eventually put my 4400+ in there, which should help, I hope.
> It was sweet to see my GTX 560 Ti drop a WU worth 36,751 points.


My AMDs takes 1 full thread from time to time regardless if it is a 4 or 6 core Intel. I think that there is a limitation in (Intel) CPU usage to one core/thread.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I say we take spot #30 tonight, then focus on adding any CPU's that we can for the WCG Team Challenge. It's only a week and we will back to clawing towards spot #29. Awesome PPD lately guy's. You are rocking it!


We are doing good. I seems to have lost my two 7970s some time yesterday. Internet seems to be good (got my WGC units from same rig in 10 hous ago) but folding WUs are still waitning to upload. I can't imaging that the two GPUs crashed and the CPU is still up. I have no possibility to check on them so we might be 200K PPD down for some time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I sat at that system yesterday and watched the 2 processes for the 2 slots each push the CPU to 99%.  The CPU (A64 3200+) on that system is running at 100% and it's only job is to run those GPU's for F@H.  I don't think that the PCI-e 1.x @x8 is having much affect on them, but I do think the slow CPU is.  That system had been running the 8018 WU's so this was not an issue with the core_15 WU's.


Update: The system got 2 6900's and the CPU load averages 50%.  So, the 9401's put more of a load on the CPU than do the 6900's.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 12, 2014)

yes they do.


thebluebumblebee said:


> Update: The system got 2 6900's and the CPU load averages 50%.  So, the 9401's put more of a load on the CPU than do the 6900's.


 btw I got a 1049,0,0 on the 570 and its pulling 43k. Its been sitting on that ppd for over 3 hours. Seems like 9401 ppd is all over the place.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Team,

We're hosting a game giveaway here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-game-giveaway-for-the-february-challenge.197889/

Active TPU folders are invited to enter


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting finding: I switched my CPU over to WCG and initially gave it 80% which turned out to be 6 threads. This is my 2600K with a 7770 and GTX 560 Ti.  both GPU's were doing ~24k on the 6900's.  The CPU was not showing 100% load, so I bumped WCG to 88% which resulted in 7 threads.  Here's the interesting part.  The PPD for the 7770 went down.  Not the Ti.  Down to the upper 19K's ATM.  So, even though the Nvidia GPU's use more CPU, it seems that the little CPU that the Radeon's use is very important.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a heads up. The 750ti consumes ~60w and performs about like a 660 in F@H i was reading.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

gonna be shutting down a 680 machine for awhile for an upgrade!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> gonna be shutting down a 680 machine for awhile for an upgrade!


If you want, I could keep it warm for you.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2014)

Back up with sli 680s! .  Then found out after turning off sli that they both are putting out way less ppd than what i was getting with 1 card. Cmon BBB, how do I get these to play nice?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Back up with sli 680s! .  Then found out after turning off sli that they both are putting out way less ppd than what i was getting with 1 card. Cmon BBB, how do I get these to play nice?


Remember to leave two cores free. I have no problem with two 7970s in same rig. They both each produce what other people does with one in the rig.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Remember to leave two cores free. I have no problem with two 7970s in same rig. They both each produce what other people does with one in the rig.


I completely shut down wcg but it didnt recover. So Im gonna take one out and put in another comp. I tried removing 1 gpu slot but didnt help.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like MS got his machines back to work! Getting the other 680 spooled up kinda funny why it takes a couple days for them to get up to speed. 42k on a 9401. . Other one 92k. Both on 4.4ghz 2600k.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Looks like MS got his machines back to work! Getting the other 680 spooled up kinda funny why it takes a couple days for them to get up to speed. 42k on a 9401. . Other one 92k. Both on 4.4ghz 2600k.


Yes one rig locked inside my workshop decided to start folding on the two 7970s. Still have a X280 doing nothing in a working rig.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 26, 2014)

10464 (109, 0, 0) ppd halved 52k on 680


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 10464 (109, 0, 0) ppd halved 52k on 680


And they don't seem to be adjusting the points.  Weird.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 26, 2014)

weird is right now 87k the ppd is going up and down and the comp is not being used. started 52k then went to 77k then to 46k now 87k


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2014)

Got an upgrade coming today another 660ti. So that makes 2-GTX 680, 2-GTX 660ti, and a GTX 570. Still got a back up GTX 470 not being used. Just missed a local deal on 3- GTX 780 for 279.00 each. I tried just couldnt get there fast enough.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess dont count your chickens before they hatch. He sold it to someone else. O well Ill keep looking.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2014)

8018 huge drop in ppd


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 8018 huge drop in ppd


Woke up this morning after dropping 3 8018 wu deleted folding and reinstalled everything seems good will see but did not finish even one 8018


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2014)

You have to take the good with the bad.  I've spent most of the winter working on 8018's.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2014)

I didnt  finish even one of them they took down both my 680s


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you saying they failed?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 1, 2014)

yes they all failed and I saw on the forums that others are having the same problem. It looks like the servers are handing out wu that have already been done so they are failing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2014)

Okay, that sucks.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2014)

Good to see everyone still folding.  Hoping I will be joining you in the near future.  For now thought I'd give cancer a kick in the ballsack and I'm now 2 months smoke free after 40 years!  Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm shutting almost completely down.  I may keep the 7770 going, but it just got too warm.  77-78 in the house.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats bad news but you gotta do what you gotta do. Saw a GTX 770 close to you on CL wished I was up there he wants 250 for it or maybe a trade. I got a 512 GB SSD Crucial sitting here. In Clackamas. And I saw where Google Fiber is going in  there in Portland sometime soon. 100mbs down!!! drool.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess I'll say hi here. Folding folks are my favorite folks. I would be bubbleawsome from Folding@BeamNG, so I probably won't be folding here soon []but we can still be friends! 
I fold on a GTX 770 and a (currently broken) HD 7770.

EDIT: Help, you guys have weird smylie code.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I guess I'll say hi here. Folding folks are my favorite folks. I would be bubbleawsome from Folding@BeamNG, so I probably won't be folding here soon []but we can still be friends!
> I fold on a GTX 770 and a (currently broken) HD 7770.
> 
> EDIT: Help, you guys have weird smylie code.


Hi,
This is not a talkative team.  Dedicated yes, talkative no.  I sure miss el Fiendo.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> This is not a talkative team.  Dedicated yes, talkative no.  *I sure miss el Fiendo*.



So do I.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 6, 2014)

Its like talking in a library in here sometimes. Yes we need more interaction in this forum. Buck needs a comedy sidekick i guess.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 6, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Its like talking in a library in here sometimes. Yes we need more interaction in this forum. *Buck needs a comedy sidekick i guess.*


That was el fiendo.  The conversation of this team went way down after he left.  Without him, we're just a bunch of boring git-er-done'ers. Except for texbill.  Can't get him to shut up.
Buck, as for Chimp, we have to do it because of the number of WCG'ers that want to help.  I know we'll get slaughtered, but oh well.  You know that I will be doing everything that I can to help get people Folding, including talking to @Norton about bringing the WCG'ers up to speed, especially concerning the *need* to get their 10 WU's done *before* Chimp starts.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That was el fiendo.  The conversation of this team went way down after he left.  Without him, *we're just a bunch of boring git-er-done'ers*. Except for texbill.  Can't get him to shut up.
> Buck, as for Chimp, we have to do it because of the number of WCG'ers that want to help.  I know we'll get slaughtered, but oh well.  You know that I will be doing everything that I can to help get people Folding, including talking to @Norton about bringing the WCG'ers up to speed, especially concerning the *need* to get their 10 WU's done *before* Chimp starts.



Nothing boring about getting the job done 

I think we can bring in some help for you guys... count me in, going for 20 million total at a minimum!*  
*almost reached 14 million to date


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2014)

So, I just learned you can tag people here. Anyway, news seems to be going around that low fermi and small Kepler ppd numbers is getting fixed at the driver side soonish.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> So, I just learned you can tag people here. Anyway, news seems to be going around that low fermi and small Kepler ppd numbers is getting fixed at the driver side soonish.


Are you talking about the problems with drivers newer than 327.23?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2014)

Might have been 327.29 (I think that's what I am using) but yes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm having EOC withdrawals.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 8, 2014)

Just for your entertainment then BBB!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2014)

That doesn't seem to work


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> This is not a talkative team.  Dedicated yes, talkative no.  I sure miss el Fiendo.





mstenholm said:


> So do I.





thebluebumblebee said:


> That was el fiendo.  The conversation of this team went way down after he left.  Without him, we're just a bunch of boring git-er-done'ers. Except for texbill.  Can't get him to shut up.
> Buck, as for Chimp, we have to do it because of the number of WCG'ers that want to help.  I know we'll get slaughtered, but oh well.  You know that I will be doing everything that I can to help get people Folding, including talking to @Norton about bringing the WCG'ers up to speed, especially concerning the *need* to get their 10 WU's done *before* Chimp starts.



Aw shucks guys.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## mx500torid (Mar 8, 2014)

El Fiendo said:


> Aw shucks guys.





mx500torid said:


>


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I got two 7770s collecting dust.....


No work, or you are not using them?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2014)

El Fiendo said:


> Aw shucks guys.


I got two 7770s collecting dust.....

and I'm home again after 40 days abroad. The X280 is now running again on a 13000 which was downloaded 5 days ago. Not much bonus I guess. TPF 8:16 with my safe OC. (123K PPD)


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No work, or you are not using them?


Got to small PSUs and to few PCIes to run them.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2014)

El Fiendo said:


> Aw shucks guys.


@El Fiendo!!!! How ya doing man?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @El Fiendo!!!! How ya doing man?


 Pretty good actually, especially after I spotted you boys and your kind words. 

That and I just purchased some new hardware today for the first time in what is probably years. And that is just plain wrong.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all.  I don't fold but a friend just got a few 7770's and will help you.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm having EOC withdrawals.


Me too! I can't figure out KakoaStats to save my life. I wonder what he considers "a long time"???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Me too! I can't figure out KakoaStats to save my life. I wonder what he considers "a long time"???


I remember you using Kakoa Stats.  Imagine how much data is being purged for it to take this long.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2014)

EOC is back up, but the results are weird.  I have zero clients running, but it shows 3 results for me today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2014)

So I finally got my new toy (Asus GTX 660 Ti) installed about 1 AM this morning.  Anyone want to guess what was the first WU that it picked up?  On the bright side, it is as quiet as advertised.  Or should I say w1zzard tested.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, at least my 660 Ti isn't working on P8018's anymore and getting around 16K PPD.  Now it's working on a P7627 and getting 31K PPD.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm assuming you are running a 327.xx driver, not a new one? That just seems a bit low.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm assuming you are running a 327.xx driver, not a new one? That just seems a bit low.


Yep, I had to downgrade my driver going from a GTX 560 Ti to aGTX 660 Ti.   Those PPD's are not low for those WU's.  P8900, P9401 and (beta)P13000 will result in 70-90K PPD depending on the OC with a 660 Ti.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2014)

Got the 7770 up and folding today- picked up an 8900 for 22k ppd right off the bat! 

Temps are running high for this card (75C) so it looks like I'll need to pull it and blow the dust out of it in a day or two to see if it helps 

Next up- get the 7870's and the 7970 ready for some Chimping....


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome back!!!


Norton said:


> Got the 7770 up and folding today- picked up an 8900 for 22k ppd right off the bat!
> 
> Temps are running high for this card (75C) so it looks like I'll need to pull it and blow the dust out of it in a day or two to see if it helps
> 
> Next up- get the 7870's and the 7970 ready for some Chimping....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Got the 7770 up and folding today- picked up an 8900 for 22k ppd right off the bat!
> 
> Temps are running high for this card (75C) so it looks like I'll need to pull it and blow the dust out of it in a day or two to see if it helps
> 
> Next up- get the 7870's and the 7970 ready for some Chimping....


I used to run a 7770 myself. If you tweak around a good 30k is usable at stock 1000Mhz, and 1300 got me 40k, but it died. Make sure to mess with memory clocks if you want to push it much, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 13, 2014)

What ppd you getting with that GTX 770?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2014)

Biggest cancer cure there is,  I'll just put this link right here:   https://www.lung.ca/protect-protegez/tobacco-tabagisme/quitting-cesser/benefits-bienfaits_e.php
I can attest to the benefits,  at almost 3 months quit,  I can run up hills that used to leave me gasping and wheezing,  and using my inhaler.   Oh yeah,  I threw my inhaler away,  don't need it anymore!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 14, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Biggest cancer cure there is,  I'll just put this link right here:   https://www.lung.ca/protect-protegez/tobacco-tabagisme/quitting-cesser/benefits-bienfaits_e.php
> I can attest to the benefits,  at almost 3 months quit,  I can run up hills that used to leave me gasping and wheezing,  and using my inhaler.   Oh yeah,  I threw my inhaler away,  don't need it anymore!


That's great to hear Pete! Stick with it brother.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 14, 2014)

Server rejected three 8900 and one 8018. Not gonna be a good day for me.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Server rejected three 8900 and one 8018. Not gonna be a good day for me.


Three 8900 for me on two different GPUs down the drain. Whats going on?

Edit: Correction - four 8900. just got one more "server don't like" WU.

Second edit: We are not alone - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=25998


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2014)

My 7770 is currently running a 13000 job @ 29.5k ppd and a TPF of 21min 0sec

11% done and 1.3 days left to finish!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> My 7770 is currently running a 13000 job @ 29.5k ppd and a TPF of 21min 0sec
> 
> 11% done and 1.3 days left to finish!!


I got one one my speedy 7970 (X280) and one on my 7950. The prediction on time left are based on the current (3 frames?) TPF and that is all over the place. 6:27 to 9:30 on the X280 so either a super WU or a poor one compared to the 8900. Well every thing is better than the 8900s atm since they all get rejected.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 14, 2014)

Looking for used kepler cards.  My server has a tx750m and a bfgr800wp psus,  3 pci-e slots with nothing to do.  i will fold it.  in return i need a gtx680 ref used card or whatever.  i can sell my still under warranty 480,  but probably no point....  i want to fold again,  have the psus to do it,  but i really need a video card for my main rig as i just lost a lot....   just went into debt for a new monitor for the tune of 400 bucks.....  and lost a video card....  any help for an old,  and possible future folder?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 15, 2014)

check this out guys:


* ASUS GTX 770 (no video) - $100 (Boise)*















I have an asus gtx 770 for sale cant get it to work it has power fans run on it just wont show any video and i dont have the electronic know how to fix it i am selling it for 100$ cash only pickup only txt me only at  you are buying this knowing it has no video for some reason dont come over test it on your pc and not buy it because it has no video that is just a waste of time for everyone works just no video has the driver disk and gpu tweak disk

They tried it in 2 different comps then took it to the Geeksquad and they said the gpu was no good so I called and offered him 50.00 for the dead 770 took it home installed it and it worked!!!! Had to put new paste on it though. Its working on a 8018 of course.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2014)

There was an add like that here on CL.  Doesn't make sense, it's under warranty.
@mx500torid , does this mean you're still looking for a 660 Ti, since you didn't spend your budget?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep if i can find a deal. I told the guy he could try to rma the card but he didnt want to because he bought it used and no receipt. I tried to help the guy but he just wanted to sell it.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2014)

any spare 660tis id fight for to add to my farm.....   badly need a 680 or 670 for my main rig....   anyone looking for a 480 still under warranty for s and g?  i want to be fermi free,  and folding again.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2014)

Since I still get served 8900 and they all end up in dumpster after 6½-7½ hours of folding I have stopped two rigs (2x7970 + 7950) and the third one will go the same way a the very first sight of a 8900. If anyone gets credited for a 8900 please send a PM / report here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats to the team for moving into 29th place worldwide. I do believe this is our first time in the 20's. Hell of a job gentlemen!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 15, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Since I still get served 8900 and they all end up in dumpster after 6½-7½ hours of folding I have stopped two rigs (2x7970 + 7950) and the third one will go the same way a the very first sight of a 8900. If anyone gets credited for a 8900 please send a PM / report here.



I just finished one and got credit MS got a couple more ending in a couple hours Ill let you know.

Seems like every time i add a new card I have problems. Sucks. Bitch time over back to folding and hopefully with the new card Ill get alot of 400k days.

29th in the world!!!! We have less than 25 peeps who give results on a given day. Thats amazing. They are amazing peeps though!!!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2014)

have open slots in my server.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I just finished one *and got credit MS *got a couple more ending in a couple hours Ill let you know.
> 
> Seems like every time i add a new card I have problems. Sucks. Bitch time over back to folding and hopefully with the new card Ill get alot of 400k days.
> 
> 29th in the world!!!! We have less than 25 peeps who give results on a given day. Thats amazing. They are amazing peeps though!!!


I got zero for mine...off folding until I get a PM from PG.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2014)

So, what's up with F@H?  If @mstenholm is at home (max output) and @Norton starts Folding, F@H starts acting up.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, what's up with F@H?  If @mstenholm is at home (max output) and @Norton starts Folding, F@H starts acting up.



Oh No! I broke F@H!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, what's up with F@H?  If @mstenholm is at home (max output) and @Norton starts Folding, F@H starts acting up.


The server simply can't handle our combined output. The extra GPU Norton put in play was what tipped it . If there where a slight hint from PG that the completed WUs were not wasted I would let the GPU work but all I can read is "PG is informed".


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 15, 2014)

The French team hacked us


----------



## johnspack (Mar 16, 2014)

Heh,  could be over by tomorrow,  not sure...  but  found out my sick 480 will run by itself,  so CamelJock is actively folding again...  don't care if it eats itself,  so it might as well fold.
Edit:  what is this work unit...  looks like it will take a day or 2 to complete...   7626
Edit2:  darn thing is staying under 80c folding...  so I guess I'll just let it go!
Edit3:  nevermind,  looks like it will complete in less than 12hrs....
Edit4:  28k ppd?  wow...  glad I don't pay for my electric bill....


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 16, 2014)

No 8900 in sight MS all 9401 here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> Oh No! I broke F@H!!!


No Pande group has been breaking it for years.





johnspack said:


> Heh,  could be over by tomorrow,  not sure...  but  found out my sick 480 will run by itself,  so CamelJock is actively folding again...  don't care if it eats itself,  so it might as well fold.
> Edit:  what is this work unit...  looks like it will take a day or 2 to complete...   7626
> Edit2:  darn thing is staying under 80c folding...  so I guess I'll just let it go!
> Edit3:  nevermind,  looks like it will complete in less than 12hrs....
> Edit4:  28k ppd?  wow...  glad I don't pay for my electric bill....



Welcome back Pete! We missed you Bro.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> No 8900 in sight MS all 9401 here.


I had my R9 280X running all the time and that one got four 9401 in a row - 102, 119, 144k PPD and around 110 for the ongoing one. I re-installed FAH on another rig and used the beta flag. I got a core 16 (11292) netting me 5800 PPD on a 7970. 

Re-installed on the last rig and got a 13000. I will only run 3 GPUs now since the heat is killing me.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I had my R9 280X running all the time and that one got four 9401 in a row - 102, 119, 144k PPD and around 110 for the ongoing one. I re-installed FAH on another rig and used the beta flag.* I got a core 16 (11292) netting me 5800 PPD on a 7970*.



I got an 11293 for 4100 ppd on my 7770


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> I got an 11293 for 4100 ppd on my 7770


11292 completed, got a 11293


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> I got an 11293 for 4100 ppd on my 7770


My 7770 got identical ppd on a 8900. What is yours clocked at?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> My 7770 got identical ppd on a 8900. What is yours clocked at?


What PPD are you getting?  Are you saying you're getting 4100 PPD on a P8900 with a 7770?


Norton said:


> I got an 11293 for 4100 ppd on my 7770





mstenholm said:


> 11292 completed, got a 11293


Took me a while, those are core_16 WU's.  Sorry guys.  Kinda like getting a core_15 on a Kepler.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What PPD are you getting?  Are you saying you're getting 4100 PPD on a P8900 with a 7770?


No.  I misread, saw 41,000.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 17, 2014)

My first 13000 and I like them! 104k on a 660ti


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 17, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> My first 13000 and I like them! 104k on a 660ti


I love them too, but I thought they were amd only. My buddy is getting 100k on a 5770 and 200k on his 7970. (Might be a 7950)
Are they advanced/beta WUs or normal?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 17, 2014)

100k on a 5770??? I got one of those sitting in a drawer.

I do have the beta flag on. Im not sure what they are.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I love them too, but I thought they were amd only. My buddy is getting 100k on a 5770 and 200k on his 7970. (Might be a 7950)
> Are they advanced/beta WUs or normal?


They are normal core 17 WUs. I get 87k PPD on a OC 7950 (950 Mhz) and 123k on a OC 7970 (1070 MHz) so these numbers are unbelievable good


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 17, 2014)

hmmm down to 59k now i guess my celebration was short lived lol

Now 15 minutes later back up to 102k. anybody else notice the huge ppd swings on 13000?


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> hmmm down to 59k now i guess my celebration was short lived lol


 
ppd on the 13000 jobs seems to move around a lot. My 7770 is seeing 16-28k ppd on its current one with the last one getting awarded around 39k (took almost 2 days to finish it)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Check the run. The pre 300 are slower....


I thought those were gone.  I got a P9401 (100,0,23) on my 7770 which bumps it down to 21,602 PPD
and @Norton beat me to the P13000 wild swings.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought those were gone.  I got a P9401 (100,0,23) on my 7770 which bumps it down to 21,602 PPD
> and @Norton beat me to the P13000 wild swings.


I got a 86 yesterday (9401) so yes they are still around. My 7950 is now and every time I checked the past few hours doing 115k and my 7970 is doing 105k, both on later runs so there are still some difference between the WUs, not like the 8900s. You could set your clock from the time of completion from these guys. My 280X has been stable at 149k (1111,0,41) the first 56%. That will make up for the hours of waiting for a 13000/8900 for two rigs until I set the beta flag. Sorry beta testers - I took them from you.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 17, 2014)

The 13000 WU I'm running on my R7 250 seems to be jumping between +-20% of the actual TPF. Not the first time I've seen FaH WU's do that.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The 13000 WU I'm running on my R7 250 seems to be jumping between +-20% of the actual TPF. Not the first time I've seen FaH WU's do that.


13000 and the 9401 both do that the first few runs. The three 9401s that I run now are +/- a few % from the final TPF but the first two-three runs were all over the place. On the 14th of March I posted my early experience with the 13000s - TPF fluctuating a lot, FAHControl later learned to calculate it right.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 18, 2014)

Four 8018 rejected by server. Wished they would get this fixed.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Four 8018 rejected by server. Wished they would get this fixed.


They have tons of problems it seems. No beta units, no 13000s and the 8900s are off the shelf and then your 8018 problem which I haven't come across on the F@H forum. I got three GPUs doing nothing but sucking idle power. Yes I know that they know about the lack of WUs but it seems to take forever to load new ones.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2014)

I think F@H needs some down time.  I'm calling for a 1 week boycott starting April 1st.  What do you think fellas?  Do you think we could get a few teams, especially the big teams to go along with this?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think F@H needs some down time.  I'm calling for a 1 week boycott starting April 1st.  What do you think fellas?  Do you think we could get a few teams, especially the big teams to go along with this?


I doubt it but they sure deserve it. Did you read the blog? Plenty of cooperate GPUs just started folding and they keep upping the TERAFLOPS but either these cooperate GPUs get all the work or the TERAFLOPS are BS. Anyway I'm as pissed as you are (read your F@H post , totally agree with you).


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 18, 2014)

folders  Folding@home


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 18, 2014)

My 770 was pulling 110k on a 9401 and that last 680 I got is golden was getting 130k at 1293 core on a 9401. So all these guns and nothing to shoot at


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> My 770 was pulling 110k on a 9401 and that last 680 I got is golden was getting 130k at 1293 core on a 9401. So all these guns and nothing to shoot at


I noticed that you got some decent points today. Did you run your GTX 680 at 1293 MHz (boost)? Not bad. My 280X pulled 143k PPD on a 9401 yesterday .  Today it is closer to 0 but at 300 MHz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I doubt it but they sure deserve it. Did you read the blog? Plenty of cooperate GPUs just started folding and they keep upping the TERAFLOPS but either these cooperate GPUs get all the work or the TERAFLOPS are BS. Anyway I'm as pissed as you are (read your F@H post , totally agree with you).


You should have read the part that I didn't post! 
What if we tried for a one day boycott?  April 1st.  April Fools Day.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea but not on purpose computer rebooted and precision started them both at same settings and since they are different cards one was at 1223 and the new one was at 1293. It had been that way for a least 4 hours so I figured what the heck Ill leave it there. The 770 Im still playing with 1230 right now. Not bad for a dead card.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You should have read the part that I didn't post!
> What if we tried for a one day boycott?  April 1st.  April Fools Day.


I'm in but with the speed PG work we might have an involuntary 14 day "boycott".

Edit: I have informed the Danish Electricity Board that they can take out their big power boiler for maintenance since the expected load will go down for a longer period.

Edit: got to much time on my hand - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=610327. I think he is testing his new toy...

Edit: BBB you got another one supporting your disgruntle on F&H. I long time ago learned that today means at best in the afternoon, after lunch the same but more likely tomorrow, shortly means "I have no idea how long it takes", shortly the same. I noticed that that Avedøre 2 (mayor power boiler in DK) is now down


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2014)

Well,  so much for the 480 I tried to fold,  thought it might be okay so I put it back in my main rig to sli again,  it went into endless reboot,  so I pulled it quick,  went back to normal.  Put my server back together with my old 9800,  but it was doing same thing.  Found out the bios is messed now,  ddr3 options go from 3000mhz to 9000mhz,  so it only boots on auto now.  At least I pulled it out of my main rig before damage occurred there.  Got my new 27" monitor today too,  so bittersweet.  Can't believe one video card caused so much damage.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Well,  so much for the 480 I tried to fold,  thought it might be okay so I put it back in my main rig to sli again,  it went into endless reboot,  so I pulled it quick,  went back to normal.  Put my server back together with my old 9800,  but it was doing same thing.  Found out the bios is messed now,  ddr3 options go from 3000mhz to 9000mhz,  so it only boots on auto now.  At least I pulled it out of my main rig before damage occurred there.  Got my new 27" monitor today too,  so bittersweet.  Can't believe one video card caused so much damage.....


Well now is the time to test things. We just got the Indians interpretation of soon which is later today. In my world that is tomorrow, maybe.

Edit: Yes, 4-8 hours is his new prediction. I had to deleted my reply to that or I would have been banned for live and pulled to court for inflammatory remarks. Over and out for today


----------



## johnspack (Mar 18, 2014)

Well,  I have to try to reflash my server,  then look for proper folding cards.  480s really aren't a good idea.....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

Beta is up and running, Run 36 and 103 for me. Somebody must have read my remarks on the efficiency of PG 

Still almost 5000 to go.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> ....Still almost 5000 to go.....


You lost me.????


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You lost me.????


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html  Here you have all the servers and the amount of Wu ready to send out. Atm 4985

Edit: server IP 171.67.108.31 row #32 and now 4860, get them while they are hot..

Edit: 13000 is server IP 140.163.4.231 and there is open for business as well with close to 5000 WUs.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I have to try to reflash my server,  then look for proper folding cards.  480s really aren't a good idea.....


GTX 660 or better.  I personally feel that 660 Ti's are the best $/PPD.  On the AMD side, 7770 (just because they're twice as efficient as GTX 560 Ti's and do the same PPD) or better.  Virtually all GPU work is now QRB based so better to get one "better" card than 2 "lesser" cards.
Refer to this chart for further guidence: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 19, 2014)

Lost 2 more 8018 seems the rest are going thru but had 6 8018 says server does not like my results.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2014)

I submitted a P8018 without a problem about 4 hours ago?????


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

My efforts _might_ have paid off.  I actually sent a letter to someone that I thought might be a person Folding without a passkey.  Although I have not heard from them, today they dropped what appeared to be their first "bonused" WU.  Now, if only I could convince theputzer to do the same...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My efforts _might_ have paid off.  I actually sent a letter to someone that I thought might be a person Folding without a passkey.  Although I have not heard from them, today they dropped what appeared to be their first "bonused" WU.  Now, if only I could convince theputzer to do the same...


Yes 17,123 seems more right than 6000. You know when something goes wrong folding the WU ends at 99,99% but in reality it stopped folding long before that. Today I had one WU that actually went bad at 99%. To make up for that I tried to install my second 7970 in my 7970 rig. The PSU (700 W) rejected that and wouldn't spin the fan. OK it had done a long time doing 95% of rated but still. Ordered a 860 AX to replace it. It will happily run one 7970 so it could be a cable issue.


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My efforts _might_ have paid off.  I actually sent a letter to someone that I thought might be a person Folding without a passkey.  Although I have not heard from them, today they dropped what appeared to be their first "bonused" WU.  Now, if only I could convince theputzer to do the same...


Thought for a second you were talking about me.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Thought for a second you were talking about me.


You got it right on the 10th of March


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

So, what's with the performance gap between AMD and nVidia? I knew nVidia had a bit of an advantage with F@H, but I don't remember it being too terribly big. I think I'm only looking at ~45k PPD with my two reference 6950/6970 cards. (Yes, yes, I'm going to flash it. Eventually..) and those over on Team Green are complaining about only getting 150k-180k per card?



mstenholm said:


> You got it right on the 10th of March


Should have had it right from the beginning, just it took 10 valid WUs before I was awarded bonuses.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

@xvi here's the most up to date chart that I know of: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0
The other thing that you should know is that AMD now puts less load on the host CPU than does Nvidia.
IMHO, the best value card today is a GTX 780 when considering PPD/watt/$ and the fact that WU's are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> GTX 660 or better.  I personally feel that 660 Ti's are the best $/PPD.  On the AMD side, 7770 (just because they're twice as efficient as GTX 560 Ti's and do the same PPD) or better.  Virtually all GPU work is now QRB based so better to get one "better" card than 2 "lesser" cards.
> Refer to this chart for further guidence: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0



I agree,  I want 660tis min for folding cards now.  Eventually sli 680s in my main rig...  I'll be picking off the remains for awhile!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2014)

I wish this would continue.  My 660 Ti currently is getting 93K on a 9401(1045,2,1) TPF 8'26"


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 21, 2014)

Does anyone know about the perf on the newest drivers. I want to fold and use shadowplay.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Does anyone know about the perf on the newest drivers. I want to fold and use shadowplay.


There has been no update, except that Maxwells fail to Fold.


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2014)

Correction: 22k combined.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2014)

xvi said:


> Correction: 22k combined.


The PPD can really swing according to what WU they are working on, how far along they are on the WU, etc.  I would think that they would do about as good as my 7770, which does 21-27K PPD.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The PPD can really swing according to what WU they are working on, how far along they are on the WU, etc.  I would think that they would do about as good as my 7770, which does 21-27K PPD.



21 minutes left and my 7770 should finish up a 13001 job for nearly 40k


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2014)

In the end,  isn't this why we fold?  It is why I did,  and will again.  A message I had to read from my stepbrother about my terminal mother (she smoked):
James Pratt

Hi Peter just a note on your mom she is about the same Doctor thought she was going last week but she perked up. She is in so much pain and so confused and scared its hard seeing her like this. But she is a very strong lady and still fighting this awful battle. I will let you know when there is some changes but right now she is the same as when I sent the last message.

Want this to be your mom?  If you got it,  fold it!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 21, 2014)

I fold for my dad, my gramps, nanette1985, and kevan mostly, and all the others that have had or know people that have had cancer, Alzheimers etc.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmm,  trying to give a thanks to bubble,  but it wont let me?
Nevermind,  new system,  I think it worked.....


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually,  wow,  I produced for one day  I'm still showing in 20th place....   and in the permanent list showing as 23rd?  I need cards......


----------



## johnspack (Mar 21, 2014)

Craziness ensues...  got the used 480 back up in server,  since both aren't working well,  I'll just stay in the daily top 20 as long as I can for inspiration.....
And for more inspiration,  I just noticed Buck's total...   almost .5 Bil?  daaaaaaam!


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2014)

johnspack said:


> In the end,  isn't this why we fold?


Lost two grandmothers to cancer and an uncle I never got to meet to muscular dystrophy. Started folding on our family PC not long after the F@H project came out, if I recall correctly. Something like 2001 or 2002. I think it was on either a P2 or a P3.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2014)

9401 is off the list of active projects http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html. I got a 13001 for my 7970 with beta tag (down 20k) and installed the second 7970 and got one similar there.

Edit: I had to pull one card since it went to 100% fan and 97 C.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> 9401 is off the list of active projects http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html. I got a 13001 for my 7970 with beta tag (down 20k) and installed the second 7970 and got one similar there.



What do you get for TPF on the 13001's on the 7970's?

I'm between 20-30min on my 7770 with them....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> What do you get for TPF on the 13001's on the 7970's?
> 
> I'm between 20-30min on my 7770 with them....


I don't know. I turned off my rig. The second one was not running for real (17 hour was the prediction).  The power draw was not including a 95% GPU and the log was staying at 4% where as the "frontpage" said 7 %. That WU had crashed. I will have a look tomorrow. My 280X is 1 % from completion so I will update soon. From my notes I did 8:18 on a 13000 with the 280X and 10:29 with my 7950 so the 7970 would be around 9:30.(9:08 it seems)

Edit:The 13001 is as the 13000 and the 9401 - unknown to FAHcontrol and the first 3 steps are done in blind. I re-installed my 7970 (yet to see TPF) and my 280X is now doing 124k. Better then the worst 9401s but worse than the good ones.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 22, 2014)

The 9100, 13000 and 13001 WU's seems to get about the same PPD on my R7 250@1275 MHz.

With the long computation time of them, I don't have a large sample to make notes from though. (34:30 TPF. )


----------



## johnspack (Mar 23, 2014)

Good to see I got pushed off the top 20 daily list....  was hoping to see that.  Hope my 480s next 1.5 day wu doesnt change that too much....  heheh!


----------



## johnspack (Mar 23, 2014)

Forget that,  that should bump me up...  a 43k egg!  5 days I'm 3 months smoke free after 40 years,  how apropos....
Edit,  to be accurate,  on the 28th I'll be tobacco free for 3 months after 40 years.
Edit2:  and yes,  I feel much better,  I can breathe better,  I can climb hills better,  I can taste better,  I can smell better,  it does make a huge difference!
Edit3:  heh,  I jumped to 16th daily instantly!  wow.....
Edit4:  and also,  why did that wu say 17k,  but give me 43k?  Bah,  lucky 480 I guess....


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 23, 2014)

My saga with 8018 goes on. Lost three of them since last night first 2 server didnt like results and dumped then this morning said unstable machine. If it said unstable owner Im ok with that but no way was the machine unstable.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> My saga with 8018 goes on. Lost three of them since last night first 2 server didnt like results and dumped then this morning said unstable machine. If it said unstable owner Im ok with that but no way was the machine unstable.


Don't you have the option to run something else on these GPUs? I now that beta is dead for now so I guess the answer is no. Strange that nobody have reported about problems with these WUs. 13001 all over here : 7970 - 105k, 7950 humps away doing 90k and the 280X does 125k so a slight improvement over the 8900s.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 23, 2014)

Its my luck. All my new cards have 8018 atm we will see how they go if they fail Ill just shut down. Crazy wasting electricity  on failing wu. Are you running a flag to get the 13000? I have had 2 on the 660 ti and thats all.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Its my luck. All my new cards have 8018 atm we will see how they go if they fail Ill just shut down. Crazy wasting electricity  on failing wu. Are you running a flag to get the 13000? I have had 2 on the 660 ti and thats all.


The 13001 is a normal WU, so no flags here. I noticed that the base point for 13001 is now at 17123. It seems like the core 15 (like the 8018) is primarily handed out to NVidia.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm crunching a 8018 on my GTX 770 and it's doing fine. Do you have any overclock at all on your card? (Even factory?)


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 23, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm crunching a 8018 on my GTX 770 and it's doing fine. Do you have any overclock at all on your card? (Even factory?)


Yes I did but it was only 1223 core and that card will fold at 1293 that why i dont think it was the machine and it was on a 2600k that wasnt oced at all and a corsair 850 PS.

Well good news since that last failure all so far have been good. Funny thing is its only the 6 series cards that fail. The 770 and the 2 Fermis have had no failures.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 24, 2014)

Should of stuck out my 20 mil first time,  this time I'm getting it,  and within a week I hope,  and then I'll find a way to get more cards to hit 30 mil....
I fold purely for cancer research projects,  and if just one works,  it will be worth it....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2014)

So the BA server decide to accept WUs again (Buck). Now we need something else than core 15 for the NVidia people (well you know who you are) and some cold weather in the F150 area.  I will leave shortly for a business trip (+30 days) but will let my rigs run. Despite all the training my dog can't re-start a dual boot rig into Windows or dial down a too optimistic OC so I will lose a rig or two before I will return.

Edit: I did order a riser connection for my second 7970 (long story, bad third slot on my UD7 and to high temp sitting 1-2) and a 860 W PSU which I think that I get before I leave so I might do +400k for as long as it least.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2014)

P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018,


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018, P8018,




You can say that again.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2014)

If it wasn't for the short duration of GPU-WCG bliss I would have been in the same 8018 boat...get a decent AMD and fold where the work is done. I will even lend out my two 21k/80W 7700s if you pass by my place.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 26, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> *So the BA server decide to accept WUs again (Buck)*. Now we need something else than core 15 for the NVidia people (well you know who you are) and some cold weather in the F150 area.  I will leave shortly for a business trip (+30 days) but will let my rigs run. Despite all the training my dog can't re-start a dual boot rig into Windows or dial down a too optimistic OC so I will lose a rig or two before I will return.
> 
> Edit: I did order a riser connection for my second 7970 (long story, bad third slot on my UD7 and to high temp sitting 1-2) and a 860 W PSU which I think that I get before I leave so I might do +400k for as long as it least.


Yeah, so I turn the rigs off after them sitting idle overnight. I'm thinking may Stanford will fix it by the end of the day. Turns out it was fixed as i was leaving for work, but was able to swing by the house and crank them up around noon. 527K today and 1.4M tomorrow.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone have any info on the maxwell 750ti folding performance?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Anyone have any info on the maxwell 750ti folding performance?


At this time, it's not working.  https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25887

Edit:  Every time Nvidia comes out with a new "family", there has been problems.  Maxwell has the promise of great PPD/watt, but with only 640 shaders, that doesn't give it much grunt to power through these ever bigger WU's that are QRB based.  Also note that, at this time, Nvidia GPU's put more load on the CPU than AMD GPU's when Folding.  IMHO, the 750 Ti's are WAY over priced.  I put a link up earlier to a 7850 for $110 after MIR, which uses ~115 watts.  $50+ buys an awful lot of electricity.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> At this time, it's not working.  https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25887
> 
> Edit:  Every time Nvidia comes out with a new "family", there has been problems.  Maxwell has the promise of great PPD/watt, but with only 640 shaders, that doesn't give it much grunt to power through these ever bigger WU's that are QRB based.  Also note that, at this time, Nvidia GPU's put more load on the CPU than AMD GPU's when Folding.  IMHO, the 750 Ti's are WAY over priced.  I put a link up earlier to a 7850 for $110 after MIR, which uses ~115 watts.  $50+ buys an awful lot of electricity.


I know they work great as bitcoin mining cards, putting out about as much work as a 7850. Figured it might translate into folding too.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 27, 2014)

It seems like core_17 is back for the NVidia GPUs -
*Re: future core 17 WU?*


by *Sn1ken* » Thu Mar 27, 2014 9:38 pm

Now I am back on with core 17 on my NVIDIA's. So is the rest of my team members. Got some 8018 to finish before all my NVIDIA`s are chewing core 17 ones again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Re: future core 17 WU?*


by *VijayPande* » Thu Mar 27, 2014 9:59 pm
Great

My edit: That's more that can be said about my new riser for the extra 7970. Back order for some days.

Extra edit: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/logs/171.67.108.31.log.html
+3000 fresh 9401s to warm our PCs.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 27, 2014)

You made my day MS Thx for info. I got a 13000 now hoping i get some 9401 love.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 27, 2014)

1:11 hour and 1:30 to my next two WUs not that it makes that much difference for my AMDs..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2014)

I had gotten so frustrated with the P8018's that I had shut all of my Nvidia's down.  Nice to see 7770 + 660 Ti=>100K instead of 40K.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I had gotten so frustrated with the P8018's that I had shut all of my Nvidia's down.  Nice to see 7770 + 660 Ti=>100K instead of 40K.


I so understand. When it went from 8900 to 11292 I went from 300k to 30k (if I let them run)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2014)

@mx500torid , do you have a passkey issue?  You got 12,000 points for 2 WU's in the last update.  Or do we need to be looking much further south?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 28, 2014)

After a long hiatus, I decided to give folding with my 7850 a try again.  I downloaded the latest FAH client.  Configured it, passkey and all.  And lo and behold, it's working.  Sort of....  PPD of 1678, TPF 2 hours and 26 minutes, completion in 10.17 DAYS!  Project is a 13000.   I've updated the AMD driver.  No change.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> After a long hiatus, I decided to give folding with my 7850 a try again.  I downloaded the latest FAH client.  Configured it, passkey and all.  And lo and behold, it's working.  Sort of....  PPD of 1678, TPF 2 hours and 26 minutes, completion in 10.17 DAYS!  Project is a 13000.   I've updated the AMD driver.  No change.  What am I doing wrong?



Check GPUz and make sure OpenCL and DirectCompute are enabled- otherwise let it run awhile and see if improves.

I get just under 20k ppd on a 7770 so you should be at least 50% over that


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> After a long hiatus, I decided to give folding with my 7850 a try again.  I downloaded the latest FAH client.  Configured it, passkey and all.  And lo and behold, it's working.  Sort of....  PPD of 1678, TPF 2 hours and 26 minutes, completion in 10.17 DAYS!  Project is a 13000.   I've updated the AMD driver.  No change.  What am I doing wrong?


PPD estimates with the P1300x WU's is all over the place.  You should end up around 50K PPD.

Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Check GPUz and make sure OpenCL and DirectCompute are enabled- otherwise let it run awhile and see if improves.
> 
> I get just under 20k ppd on a 7770 so you should be at least 50% over that


Did as you suggested, and they are both enabled.  I will wait 'til it gets at least 1% completed before I freak out further. 
I noticed that when I installed a new GTX 660 ti in my other PC, it took a whole percentage point to realize it wasn't using a 460 anymore.  Yeah, I got tired of sitting on the sidelines.  Decided I needed more folding power after I slipped out of the all time TPU top 20.  I'm back. 


EDIT:  Just checked.  It now reports a 25K PPD and climbing.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @mx500torid , do you have a passkey issue?  You got 12,000 points for 2 WU's in the last update.  Or do we need to be looking much further south?



Nah just give it some more time still got 8018 to finish i do have a couple 9401 so things looking up.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 28, 2014)

Heh,  got my 2nd 1300x wu!  40-50kish but takes 1.5 days or so for my 480.  Wonder how fast a 680 can do these?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  got my 2nd 1300x wu!  40-50kish but takes 1.5 days or so for my 480.  Wonder how fast a 680 can do these?


You don't want a 680 they are not that great for folding, at best as a 7970 (105k PPD). Get a 280X (higher clocked 7970) or better.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> You don't want a 680 they are not that great for folding, at best as a 7970 (105k PPD). Get a 280X (higher clocked 7970) or better.




Ouch MS make me feel bad. 680 aint that bad


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Ouch MS make me feel bad. 680 aint that bad


Hell no, if you can OC it a lot which I know that you can do. Mine is in its box but it is mostly because I don't want to install and delete drivers all the time. That's the only decent NVIdia I have left.

Edit: Btw was the 70,712 that you got some hours ago on a 680 / 9401 ? In that case I might pull my 7950...


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmmm dont know. Im getting 91k on the 660 ti on a 9401, 104k on a 680 on a 9401. and 96k on the 770.

I keep looking at AMD cards but just cant seem to get the deals i got on the Nvidia cards but I know the way the wus are going I need both. So still looking.

I only got 350 bucks total in the 660 ti, 2- 680, and the 770.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Hell no, if you can OC it a lot which I know that you can do. Mine is in its box but it is mostly because I don't want to install and delete drivers all the time. That's the only decent NVIdia I have left.
> 
> Edit: Btw was the 70,712 that you got some hours ago on a 680 / 9401 ? In that case I might pull my 7950...



It was the 770


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> It was the 770


119k if it were a 1300x. Not bad at all and it is hard to beat these four GPUs for only $350. John get a 770 and OC the crap out of it. A 770 is in fact a 680 with faster memory right?


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

yes it is but my last 680 does better than my 770. 1293 on the 680 and 1231 on 770 so far. But that 680 is wayy ahead of the other one.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh btw guys Dead Space 1 is a free download on Origin


----------



## johnspack (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, the way its going,  a 770 is lookin better.  300 for a used 680,  or 350 for a brand new 770.  If I wait a bit 300 for a new 770 looks better!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 29, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Yeah, the way its going,  a 770 is lookin better.  300 for a used 680,  or 350 for a brand new 770.  If I wait a bit 300 for a new 770 looks better!




Or if you find one for 50 bucks like i did even better.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2014)

@mx500torid , congratulations on making it to the top 1000.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2014)

Disappointing weekend. Left Friday for a weekend getaway and my wireless bridge goes down right after I leave. Both servers sat idle and could not upload finished work. Everything is reset now.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Disappointing weekend. Left Friday for a weekend getaway and my wireless bridge goes down right after I leave. Both servers sat idle and could not upload finished work. Everything is reset now.


So the two WUs you did upload was GPUs? I noticed that there again were problems with the server I thought that it had hit you as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> So the two WUs you did upload was GPUs? I noticed that there again were problems with the server I thought that it had hit you as well.


No, I missed the early return bonus and only received base credit of 22,600 per WU.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No, I missed the early return bonus and only received base credit of 22,600 per WU.


Well better than nothing. When BA was announced to have a premature dead for AMD 4P you mentioned that you would look into the new world of GPU folding. I assume that you have some older data for core_17 units (the new thing). Sure a 780 Ti is the king but once the mining thing has come to a natural state and AMD price drops a decent GPU pulling 200-220 W which is capable of 130-150k PPD could be the poor mans alternative. Three of these and we are talking 4P PPD/W efficiency.  Two 780 Ti/290X could even beat that, maybe not in price.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2014)

Got a 7870 working on a 13000 job....

76k ppd with a TPF of just over 11min 

**EDIT**

now it's at 42k ppd with a TPF of 17m 08s


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 31, 2014)

Does that ppd go up and down like it did on my 660ti? was going from 110k to 52k up and down till it finished. Didnt notice what the final total was.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Does that ppd go up and down like it did on my 660ti? was going from 110k to 52k up and down till it finished. Didnt notice what the final total was.



Yes sir- 13000 ppd is still all over the place... just did an edit on my earlier post


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Does that ppd go up and down like it did on my 660ti? was going from 110k to 52k up and down till it finished. Didnt notice what the final total was.


I've noticed the same thing.  13000 kept bouncing from 17 to 22 minutes.  Also, HFM while correct on the percentage completed, it is consistently wrong on the ETA.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 1, 2014)

8018 are back  lost one already


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 8018 are back  lost one already


Knowing your insane OC I start to doubt that the 8018 is generally sensible. 
We might have the other Dane in the pie in a few days. I dropped of a 7950 to him today.
The 1300Xs are playing well with the 14.3 beta. At least 10% up to my older drivers on my 7970s.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 8018 are back  lost one already


Folding seems to find every little fault.  I have a GTX 560 Ti that works fine with everything else, but can't complete a WU.  These P8018's are telling you that there's a problem, now you just have to find it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 1, 2014)

Having issues getting -bigadv to run on the 6176 server. Looks like core problem. Switching over to WCG in the meantime.


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Having issues getting -bigadv to run on the 6176 server. Looks like core problem. *Switching over to WCG in the meantime*.



Get some Cherry pie and I'll guarantee you another 5 million points* folded from me! 

*hint- will do the 5 mil. anyway


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> Get some Cherry pie and I'll guarantee you another 5 million points* folded from me!
> 
> *hint- will do the 5 mil. anyway


So your 7870 ended up doing 15:06 TPF I can see. The first three 13000 are not reported accurate in FAH Control. Mine are now +/- 10 sec off per frame but they all seems to end around 8:00 despite different GPU/memory/CPU clock, HD and usage.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> So your 7870 ended up doing 15:06 TPF I can see. The first three 13000 are not reported accurate in FAH Control. Mine are now +/- 10 sec off per frame but they all seems to end around 8:00 despite different GPU/memory/CPU clock, HD and usage.



That seems about right- 52k for that last one is pretty good imo 

Starting my w/c'd 7970 is still about a week away but I'm itching to give it a shot at these jobs!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Folding seems to find every little fault.  I have a GTX 560 Ti that works fine with everything else, but can't complete a WU.  These P8018's are telling you that there's a problem, now you just have to find it.



It seems like its always the  first ones I do after the 9401. its weird. after that they work. Cards are overclocked but no where close to max same as cpu. 2600K shouldnt have a problem running 4.0. and the cores are set at 1200 for 680 and 1210 for 7700. Everything is rock solid after the first ones.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 2, 2014)

The 7950 I've borrowed seems to do 8:45 TPF on 13001 WU's.

A bit better than the 34:30(Or 36:30) with the R7 250. 

Avast! acting up as usual though... Still don't understand why.

Edit: Also I'm running the A10 Kaveri WHQL driver.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone had experience with the new F@H version 7.4.4?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2014)

jsfitz54 said:


> Has anyone had experience with the new F@H version 7.4.4?


I use it on all three rigs. I did the update while it was running (put it on pause) and it just picked up. No problems what so ever. I have read that HFM.net is not working on this version.

I got my riser and couldn't boot with it. I installed a 7770 in a 7970 rig but it never got to 3D clocks, even after 1 hour so in the next 30 days I will only run one 7970 and one 280X. On a good day that is +250k. The new Corsair AX860 is still in the box. Nice to have some back-up/parts for the next platform.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The 7950 I've borrowed seems to do 8:45 TPF on 13001 WU's.
> 
> A bit better than the 34:30(Or 36:30) with the R7 250.
> 
> ...



So you didn't dare to try the 13.4 again? Yes a few extra shaders does improve on the TPF, was that at 1050 MHz?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I have read that HFM.net is not working on this version.


I can confirm that HFM.net does not work with F@H 7.4.4.  Other than that, 7.4.4 works perfectly.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> So you didn't dare to try the 13.4 again? Yes a few extra shaders does improve on the TPF, was that at 1050 MHz?



Nah. I had gaming problems as well on them. And stuck it right to 1050 and rocked on. Did you ever play with upping the voltage?


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 3, 2014)

So turns out I did run the 14.3 beta driver. Which I discovered quite shortly after trying to play a game, as it crashed again.

But it is so much better at F@H... :S

So back to playing on my laptop.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 3, 2014)

14.1 was stable for me, you might try it. My 7770 gained ~10k from it.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Nah. I had gaming problems as well on them. And stuck it right to 1050 and rocked on. Did you ever play with upping the voltage?


I took it as high as MSI Afterburner would let me and the 1050 MHz was as I remember the max it could go as well.

As I wrote yesterday I tried to run a 7770 in a 7970 rig but it didn't go past 2D clock. I tried another 7770 GPU today and now it is doing sub 22 min TPD (28k PPD). Not bad for 65 W.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The 7950 I've borrowed seems to do 8:45 TPF on 13001 WU's.
> 
> A bit better than the 34:30(Or 36:30) with the R7 250.
> 
> ...


...and you're getting twice as many points in a day as you used to get in a week!

I got 17, 271 points yesterday.  That's all I got from my 660 Ti.  There's a whole bunch of AMD GPU on CL.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone interested in some 7950's? http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4393168544.html
The bad news: PowerColor offers a 2-year limited warranty for all brand new products purchased within US and Canada *ONLY* (unless stated otherwise). This warranty is valid for 2 years starting from the original purchase date (verified through invoice) and only valid to the ORIGINAL owner of this products and may not be transferred if the product is to be resold or transferred ownership. In order to qualify for this limited 2-year warranty all the conditions under “Terms & Conditions” must be met.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 4, 2014)

Did you call him BBB? Wondering if he would take 135 if a couple were bought.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2014)

asked him to give me an offer I can't refuse for 3-4 of them.  What I and I think MX are thinking is $150 shipped.  The seller has said that he will help if there's a warranty issue.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2014)

$150 is as low as he will go.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 4, 2014)

even thats a decent price has a good cooler on it


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> $150 is as low as he will go.


That is cheap! Less than I paid for my 660 ti.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 4, 2014)

121k on a 13000 on the 770 that make this day a little better.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 4, 2014)

My 780Ti is showing that it's doing a little more than 213k a day


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2014)

jellyrole said:


> My 780Ti is showing that it's doing a little more than 213k a day


I noticed that you are doing a hell of a job. Keep it running until it get to warm. This is the first 780 Ti performance figure I have seen on the 1300X WUs. Thx.

Edit: my trip have been postponed, again. Good for folding since I will kill my USB dongle 7970 rig when I leave. The connection is to unstable and need 24/7 care.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 4, 2014)

wow 4th overall today so far nice job jellyrole


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> wow 4th overall today so far nice job jellyrole


My man the Agent had a good day as well and so did our new member Dren. First day and in the pie (Free-DC). We ALMOST didn't notice that the captain is doing lobby work at WCG 

Edit: Now all we need is that Norton get some tap water on his 7970 (who need a pump and rad?)


----------



## johnspack (Apr 4, 2014)

Heh,  they must be feeling sorry for my poor ol 480...  I keep getting 13.... wus,  and 45k eggs....  probably doubles it's ppd...


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2014)

28k PPD for less than 65W in average. 7770 @ 1045 Mhz. My first 13000 WU on a 7770. It got the nice seat in the room but my 7970 is still doing 130K PPD in the backseat (4x slot) which is about the same as it did at the 16x slot.

Edit: one of my 7970s dump a WU at 76 % and the same rig "forgot" to pick up a new WU last night so it it out until I see snow where I live. Anyone what a x58 rig ? Nice memory, no good HD and a i7 920 steeping D that used to do 4 MHz @ 1.3 Ghz. Most leave room for new stuff.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> My man the Agent had a good day as well and so did our new member Dren. First day and in the pie (Free-DC). We ALMOST didn't notice that the captain is doing lobby work at WCG
> 
> Edit: Now all we need is that Norton get some tap water on his 7970 (who need a pump and rad?)



The 7970 will be up and running as soon as I declare the new Z68/i3-2100 rig stable and move the setup into it- that will be its new home so I can get the FX-8350 in its current location crunching on Ubuntu 



mstenholm said:


> 28k PPD for less than 65W in average. 7770 @ 1045 Mhz. My first 13000 WU on a 7770. It got the nice seat in the room but my 7970 is still doing 130K PPD in the backseat (4x slot) which is about the same as it did at the 16x slot.
> 
> Edit: one of my 7970s dump a WU at 76 % and the same rig "forgot" to pick up a new WU last night so it it out until I see snow where I live. *Anyone what a x58 rig ? Nice memory, no good HD and a i7 920 steeping D that used to do 4 MHz @ 1.3 Ghz*. Most leave room for new stuff.



I'll put it to work if you want to send me a shipping quote- I have a CM case and a Corsair TX-650 that I could use for it


----------



## johnspack (Apr 4, 2014)

My folder still has a spare slot.....


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> The 7970 will be up and running as soon as I declare the new Z68/i3-2100 rig stable and move the setup into it- that will be its new home so I can get the FX-8350 in its current location crunching on Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it to work if you want to send me a shipping quote- I have a CM case and a Corsair TX-650 that I could use for it


Hi-hi. These parts go into the never ending pot of "this I might need later". Just got a bit pxx that I had two folding stops in 24 hours. I will spank it to live once come cold weather again, or maybe a bit before..now I'm of to + 100 degree F, well in a day or two


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2014)

We've still got 2 + folding months temps here,  altho my 480 might pack it it sooner.  Any spare cards I'll fold.  Still need a replacement 680 or 770 for my main rig,  but I'll fold the hell outa my server.....


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2014)

Heh,  just noticed what I got back after over half a year....  it's too easy to get a Crazy!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh,  and I would really like to retire the folding 480,  as it has weird problems.  Looking for donations,  leftovers ect for my server,  it has 3 slots total.  I also badly need to make a deal on a 680 or 670......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone else have beta set and get the P9407?  Woke up to a "failed" 660 Ti.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 5, 2014)

I got one on the 570 eta 20 hrs lol seems to be doing ok yes have beta flag 770 has one doing ok but the 660ti failed on one


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else have beta set and get the P9407?  Woke up to a "failed" 660 Ti.


Yes I got one, folded it and got 13k for it. No bonus. Flag is gone now but I'm 20% in the next one. No mentioning on that issue in the F@H forum, yet. There are some that had failed WU I can see in the forum.

Edit:
19:25:07:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:25:07:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 59586.00 points

I had a look in the last update and saw that I'm not the only one that normally get bonus and this time didn't. Remove the flag is my best advice.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2014)

Whoa, he lives! 


El Fiendo said:


> Aw shucks guys.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 6, 2014)

hmmmm it seems they both live


----------



## bogmali (Apr 6, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> hmmmm it seems they both live


Actually I'm always on but not active on this forum


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 7, 2014)

103662 at one time hmmm BBB what you got up your sleeve?


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2014)

7970 is back up and folding 

Didn't move it into the new setup yet, still running in the other FX-8350 rig at one of my remote sites.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 103662 at one time hmmm BBB what you got up your sleeve?


Oh, I wish there was something else.


Norton said:


> 7970 is back up and folding


Cat 14.3 beta!


agent00skid said:


> The 7950 I've borrowed seems to do 8:45 TPF on 13001 WU's.
> 
> A bit better than the 34:30(Or 36:30) with the R7 250.
> 
> ...


Over the last 6 days, you're averaging 97,275 PPD.  Is that just the 7950?  What clocks?


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Oh, I wish there was something else.
> 
> *Cat 14.3 beta*!
> 
> Over the last 6 days, you're averaging 97,275 PPD.  Is that just the 7950?  What clocks?



Think I'm still using 13.4's. I'll let it run through a couple of jobs and compare vs those running on other revisions before considering changing... prefer stability over output unless it's a significant difference.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> Think I'm still using 13.4's. I'll let it run through a couple of jobs and compare vs those running on other revisions before considering changing... prefer stability over output unless it's a significant difference.


A friend of mine is managing 150k+ with a 7950 at 1100 IIRC.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Over the last 6 days, you're averaging 97,275 PPD.  Is that just the 7950?  What clocks?



That's just the 7950 at 1050 MHz and a free thread on the CPU.

When I went back to check 13.12 drivers, my TPF increased to ~10, but I'm not sure if I remembered to reapply my overclock. :S
Currently I'm on the middle road with the 14.1 beta, where only Minecraft doesn't work for me.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> A friend of mine is managing 150k+ with a 7950 at 1100 IIRC.


Which driver is he using?


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

Broke through 100k points today with another 50k+ definitely coming in soon from the 7870 and a shot at breaking 200k if the 7970 finishes another job.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2014)

I was hoping for a possible core_17 double-up-day for my 660 Ti, but no, it picked up a P762x.  At least it gets around 30K with those instead of 17K with the P8018's.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Which driver is he using?


Either 14.1 or 14.2 leaning towards 14.2. I don't think he is at 14.3 yet.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 8, 2014)

and you are sure he is getting 150k? 13000 spike so its not a constant 150k.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was hoping for a possible core_17 double-up-day for my 660 Ti, but no, it picked up a P762x.  At least it gets around 30K with those instead of 17K with the P8018's.


I did it, didn't I?  I mentioned P8018's.  Well, at least the weather is nice.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was hoping for a possible core_17 double-up-day for my 660 Ti, but no, it picked up a P762x.  At least it gets around 30K with those instead of 17K with the P8018's.


Do you have your 660 Ti overclocked?  I always take over a day with anything but an 8018.  I'm running stock clocks (1162) on a EVGA super clocked version .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Do you have your 660 Ti overclocked?  I always take over a day with anything but an 8018.  I'm running stock clocks (1162) on a EVGA super clocked version .


Yes, but lower than yours. (1000/1149) What video driver version are you using?

Edit: Just checked HFM, on P13000 and P13001, TPF of 11:23 to 11:32

Edit II: 11:32 TPF would take 19 hours, 13 minutes to finish.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 9, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> and you are sure he is getting 150k? 13000 spike so its not a constant 150k.


1200 core on a 7950 he is bouncing between 135k and 160k depending on the WU. Maybe the average is closer to 140k or so.


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2014)

Picked up another 65k or so on the 7970 

About 225k for the day between all 3 cards.... not too shabby


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2014)

Thats a great day Norton!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, but lower than yours. (1000/1149) What video driver version are you using?
> 
> Edit: Just checked HFM, on P13000 and P13001, TPF of 11:23 to 11:32
> 
> Edit II: 11:32 TPF would take 19 hours, 13 minutes to finish.


I'm using 332.21 forceware driver.  I'm currently working on a 13001, with a TPF of 16:18.  I am mystified.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm using *332.21* forceware driver.  I'm currently working on a 13001, with a TPF of 16:18.  I am mystified.


Switch to 327.23.



> Nvidia Driver 331 Series may result in PPD loss on GK104 GPUs so 327.23 is recommended instead. Investigation is ongoing into this matter.


 Link


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Switch to 327.23.
> 
> Link


I'll do that immediately.  Thanks!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody got any results using newer than 13.4 drivers?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> anybody got any results using newer than 13.4 drivers?


Do you mean after 14.3? I noticed that Wizzard did use 14.4 on the 295X review. No, not me. My trip got postponed again, again so I might give it a try if I can find it.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 9, 2014)

Im running 13.4 so if it gives a boost Im in.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Im running 13.4 so if it gives a boost Im in.


14.3 here. I used "older" drivers before and I went from 97k to 128k on my 7970 on 13000s. No idea what version it was but give it a try. I'm not a gamer so whatever of-set gaming wise doesn't matter to me but some (agent) have some gaming problems with 14.3.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2014)

I ?think? I saw a bump of about 3K with my 7770 on 14.3, but I did not take the time to record TPF before.

The winter of P8018's is coming to an end for me.  I have these silly goals every winter: top 15 on the team and top 1500 for the project.  Thanks to P8018's, I barely made the last.  Unless something radical happens, I don't have to worry about the first. (Imagine the in rush of Folders if F@H actually come up with a big answer, something that would make it "to the street")  So, I'm shutting down the 660 Ti, (thinking of selling it) but will try to keep the 7770 going during daylight hours.  (I just might have to build a server to put that in for 24/7 operation)  I'll still be around, but don't expect any more 100K days from me until November, unless the weather takes a turn for the worse and the P8018's go away.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'll still be around, but don't expect any more 100K days from me until November, unless the weather takes a turn for the worse and the P8018's go away.


Do as I do, put your PC on the porch!    (or balcony in my case.)  On another note, thanks again for the tip on the Nvidia drivers.  Ignoring what HFM (too high) and FAHcontrol (too low) tell me, and doing a little math on the log times, my TPF on the 660 Ti has dropped to 11:20.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2014)

I fully understand you BBB, electricity is not cheap. I will pack up for the summer sooner or later. I might have a single GPU running, not sure which yet but my office rig which is in use 16 hours/day will most likely be the one. Strange thing is that it, a re-branded 7970 running 1123/1630 is slower then my 1045/1500, even when I leave it alone. 4,05 MHz, UD5 and SSD contra 3,3 GHz, UD7 and slow HD, the faster is the slower, even during night when I sleep.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like my FX-8350/7970 rig has stopped folding and crunching 

Not sure what happened to it but I should be able to get to the remote site tomorrow at some point to see if I can get it going again.... would have done it today but work's been crazy busy this week and the radiator in my work truck just blew out a few hours ago


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2014)

Nvidias getting some 0x17s


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm still on 8018s.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 11, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm still on 8018s.


Had a couple yesterday.  Back on the 13000's.  However, one of my PC's restarted in the middle of the night due to a security patch.  Dumb me, I still had it on auto.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 12, 2014)

Still on the 13000's...  but the ppd ain't bad for my 480....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice update @NastyHabits  (105,906)

On my own front, I found that my 7770 was working on a beta core_17 WU when I got up yesterday, so I changed the 660 Ti over to beta and it's been working on them ever since.  This morning, I looked at EOC and thought that the totals looked off, so I started investigating and found that the 7770 had been stuck for about 30 hours.  I'll run like this for a while or until the 660 Ti picks up an unmentionable.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 14, 2014)

My 8018 then failed, and now I'm on a 13000 with a ppd of 27k. D:


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice update @NastyHabits  (105,906)
> 
> On my own front, I found that my 7770 was working on a beta core_17 WU when I got up yesterday, so I changed the 660 Ti over to beta and it's been working on them ever since.  This morning, I looked at EOC and thought that the totals looked off, so I started investigating and found that the 7770 had been stuck for about 30 hours.  I'll run like this for a while or until the 660 Ti picks up an unmentionable.


Thanks.  Both my cards (660 ti and 7850) finished within an hour of each other.  Also, I mildly OC'd the 660 Ti, and OC'd the 7850 to 1050/120.  The 7850 dropped 2 minutes off it's TPF!   As for my "goals": I'll just make it to the team top 20 before Norton knocks me off again.  

I also had my 7850 hang on me once.  Sat there doing nothing for 23 hours.  Said it was 99.9% finished.  When I rebooted/restarted, I found that it restarted the same WU at 49%.  At least I didn't loose the work.  Only the time and electricity. 

BTW: I'm not doing any beta's and getting 13000's regularly.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks.  Both my cards (660 ti and 7850) finished within an hour of each other.  Also, I mildly OC'd the 660 Ti, and OC'd the 7850 to 1050/120.  The 7850 dropped 2 minutes off it's TPF!   As for my "goals":* I'll just make it to the team top 20 before Norton knocks me off again*.
> 
> I also had my 7850 hang on me once.  Sat there doing nothing for 23 hours.  Said it was 99.9% finished.  When I rebooted/restarted, I found that it restarted the same WU at 49%.  At least I didn't loose the work.  Only the time and electricity.
> 
> BTW: I'm not doing any beta's and getting 13000's regularly.



Nothing to worry about from me  I'm in until I hit around 20 million this time around... enough to give Ion something to think about 

Will see if I can run a little bit thru the Summer but need to watch out for the heat


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2014)

same here no beta flag


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Nothing to worry about from me  I'm in until I hit around 20 million this time around... enough to give Ion something to think about
> 
> Will see if I can run a little bit thru the Summer but need to watch out for the heat


No worries Mate.  I would be *proud* to have you pass me. 

I already reached my big goals a couple of years ago.  Was top 10 on the team, and inside the top 1000 in the world.  Then they put in smart meters and tiered pricing and my electric bill went through the roof.    Meantime I'm trying to get top 100 in crunching on TPU too.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> No worries Mate.  I would be *proud* to have you pass me.
> 
> I already reached my big goals a couple of years ago.  Was top 10 on the team, and inside the top 1000 in the world.  Then they put in smart meters and tiered pricing and my electric bill went through the roof.    Meantime I'm trying to get top 100 in crunching on TPU too.



_Electric bill_ is a bad word around here  

My bill sucks too but fortunately I do have some folks that let me put a rig at their business as long as they don't get too warm.

Thanks for your contributions to both causes!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> ....as long as they don't get too warm...


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2014)

Just picked up my 7970 rig and got it folding again. It's working on a 9101 job atm for 108k ppd/3m 07s TPF

It's clocked at 1100/1450 atm and temps are 47C on the core/40C on the VRM's.... gotta love those full cover water blocks!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just picked up my 7970 rig and got it folding again. It's working on a 9101 job atm for 108k ppd/3m 07s TPF
> 
> It's clocked at 1100/1450 atm and temps are 47C on the core/40C on the VRM's.... gotta love those full cover water blocks!!!


Frozen on a 9101, the beta WU?  Wonder if they had a problem with the early ones?  You might not want to leave a remote site on beta.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Frozen on a 9101, the beta WU?  Wonder if they had a problem with the early ones?  You might not want to leave a remote site on beta.



The rig was giving me issues of an unknown type so I moved the i7-970 cruncher to the remote site and this rig is home with me atm 

Don't know what happened to it where it was but it's running 100% fine here


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2014)

a 9101 crashed my 7950. 10 hrs of nothing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> a 9101 crashed my 7950. 10 hrs of nothing.


Bad work unit, or did it start @ the last checkpoint?

BTW, there's another beta WU, and it has 13000 base points as well.  P9408


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2014)

it restarted. Had problems with that card. It is new and it defaults to 1.256 voltage. Boost cards supposedly default to 1.25. Both numbers seem too high according to some posts I have read..  My other card exactly the same defaults to 1.2. Anyway I undervolted it and its been running great 1.1 @ 1075 core 56c temps. Other card is 1.2v@1150 core same temps. That one has been awesome. Funny I was talking to that guy in Portland about buying a couple from him and while on the phone with him an ad came on the Boise CL for new 7950 Boost Dual-X cards for 150 ea new. I bought 2.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2014)

@jellyrole released the hounds!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 16, 2014)

Do fermi cards get beta wus?  If I even remember how to set the beta flag.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Do fermi cards get beta wus?  If I even remember how to set the beta flag.....


yep


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like I'm missing at least 2 completed 9101's today?

Is there an issue with the F@H website not updating? Looks like the last update on the site was over 10 hours ago


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2014)

I normally check EOC, and they are showing no updates for the last 2 update cycles.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm missing one too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I normally check EOC, and they are showing no updates for the last 2 update cycles.


Oops, make that 3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2014)

Stats are updating.  If you use EOC, you should see new results in a little over 30 minutes,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Stats are updating.  If you use EOC, you should see new results in a little over 30 minutes,


...but still screwed up.  I have ~4 WU's that I haven't gotten credit for, but I can see that it hasn't caught up for others as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, didn't like the way WCG was running on the servers, so I shut them down over the weekend. Just cranked them back up and F@H is working quite well again(no core errors). Should be able to dump 1.3M tomorrow.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2014)

dang all 0x15 for my Nvidia cards ppd way down. Glad I got a couple Radeons. 

Glad you are back Buck. I like chocolate pie, Cherry not so much.


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

Going to shut down the 7970 for a few days so I can move some stuff around.

I'll see what I can run during the downtime- should be able to get the 7870 back up for awhile


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Going to shut down the 7970 for a few days so I can move some stuff around.
> 
> I'll see what I can run during the downtime- should be able to get the 7870 back up for awhile


Has it actually been up that much?  It should be kicking my output all by its self!


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Has it actually been up that much?  It should be kicking my output all by its self!



It's been running solo for about a week but I need to move it to my i3 rig so the FX-8350 can crunch solo. I have all of the parts I need to do the swap and it should be hassle-free but you know how these things go sometimes...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 19, 2014)

Hmm,  caught a 9406,  26.6k base at 53k ppd...  must be a beta wu?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 19, 2014)

God I hate this...  the reason why I keep trying to fold.   My mother passed away after a 2 year long fight with lymph node cancer at 9:30 last night.  She quit smoking at age 60,  and managed age 74 before it got her.  Keep folding all.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

johnspack said:


> God I hate this...  the reason why I keep trying to fold.   My mother passed away after a 2 year long fight with lymph node cancer at 9:30 last night.  She quit smoking at age 60,  and managed age 74 before it got her.  Keep folding all.



Sorry hear that Bud  Thanks for sharing

If our work can prevent even one of these diseases from taking someone's life then it is vital to keep going....


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm getting a curious result. My latop with a 3720QM/7970M can get up to almost 60k PPD, but my 4770K/R9 290 only seems able to mange 40k. The laptop is running a slightly older version of FAH, while the desktop has the latest version. Any thoughts?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2014)

johnspack said:


> God I hate this...  the reason why I keep trying to fold.   My mother passed away after a 2 year long fight with lymph node cancer at 9:30 last night.  She quit smoking at age 60,  and managed age 74 before it got her.  Keep folding all.


Sorry to hear that Pete.


Lopez0101 said:


> I'm getting a curious result. My latop with a 3720QM/7970M can get up to almost 60k PPD, but my 4770K/R9 290 only seems able to mange 40k. The laptop is running a slightly older version of FAH, while the desktop has the latest version. Any thoughts?


What  name are you Folding under?  How many threads are you using with the 4770K?  Do you have your passkey in both clients?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What name are you Folding under? How many threads are you using with the 4770K? Do you have your passkey in both clients?



I'm not folding on TPU's team at the moment. I didn't see a general folding thread, so I posted here. I can move the question to one if there is one.

I tried getting the passkey from my laptop client, where it says it will email it to you, but the email never showed up and I didn't see how to get the client itself to show anything but dots. Not sure where I'd check for the threads FAH is using, but even the 290 by itself is pulling less PPD than the 7970m.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2014)

Passkey
*



			What do I do if I forgot or lost my passkey?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Go to the passkey web page and fill in the same information as before. You will get another email with your same passkey.
> *Note:*If your original email address is no longer accessible, you will need to enter a new email address, and you will be sent a new and different passkey.


I interpret that last part to mean that you would have to use that new passkey in both clients.  Wait until the current WU's are done to change the passkey.

As for threads, if you look at the list of your slots, the CPU slot should say cpu: x, where x is the number of threads that it is using.  You will need to experiment a little, but you need to "give" some threads from the CPU to support the GPU.  Go to _configure/slots_, select the CPU slot and select edit and reduce the number of "CPU's" that the slot uses.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hmm, alright. I'll take a look at it when I get home from work. Thanks.

EDIT: I looked at it, both clients are set to "7" on CPU, so one thread is set aside for the GPU.

Laptop client hovers around 50k, desktop client hovers around 39k. Has anybody noticed a decrease in performance due to the 14.3 beta drivers?


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 20, 2014)

picked 9101 wu with core 0x17 0.0.55
ETA 16h, base point 4000, 20k PPD, TPF 9'30"

is this a beta wu? (seems not, last one taked me a day and half to finish :-D )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2014)

Overclocker_2001 said:


> picked 9101 wu with core 0x17 0.0.55
> ETA 16h, base point 4000, 20k PPD, TPF 9'30"
> 
> is this a beta wu? (seems not, last one taked me a day and half to finish :-D )


No longer beta


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.... 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ge-planning-thread.200007/page-2#post-3097405


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 23, 2014)

johnspack said:


> God I hate this...  the reason why I keep trying to fold.   My mother passed away after a 2 year long fight with lymph node cancer at 9:30 last night.  She quit smoking at age 60,  and managed age 74 before it got her.  Keep folding all.


Sorry to hear that.  I fold for my Gramps and Dad alike. However, it does remind us that, no matter the team, no matter the power, we are all folding for the same cause. 


Norton said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ge-planning-thread.200007/page-2#post-3097405


 Like I said there, full jelly.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2014)

Ill say it again *the54thvoid deserves a special hats off for donating that 

*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2014)

For those running beta-P9201 is not getting the bonus.  Hopefully, we will get credit latter.  It is a known issue.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For those running beta-P9201 is not getting the bonus.  Hopefully, we will get credit latter.  It is a known issue.



Any changes? ... I've got 3 of these finished and a 4th one nearly 50% completed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2014)

> I've notified the project owner...


Posted by P5_133XL about an hour ago.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2014)

Took PG over an hour to respond.  BUT, PG has always been good about making sure that donors get the points that they are due.  I'm expecting a correction update.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't escape,  even with beta flag,  the 13000 wus find my 480....  gonna poop out another 45k gem soon.  They just take sooooo dam long to come out,  so painful.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2014)

johnspack said:


> I can't escape,  even with beta flag,  the 13000 wus find my 480....  gonna poop out another 45k gem soon.  They just take sooooo dam long to come out,  so painful.....


Why would you want something else?  Those are the best PPD WU's available.  The current beta WU's have a lower PPD.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like I'll get the bonus for the last 9201 sent in.... would be nice if they go back and update the 5 that were done already


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like I'll get the bonus for the last 9201 sent in.... would be nice if they go back and update the 5 that were done already


They will.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep another 13000 wu done,  and another one working....  guess I'm blessed with the things.....


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 25, 2014)

I seemed to have switched over to 9406 WUs mostly.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 25, 2014)

Heh,  my old 480 is pwning...  almost 1 mil points since I fired it up a month ago....  used to take me 4-5 2 series cards to even come close.....


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  my old 480 is pwning...  almost 1 mil points since I fired it up a month ago....  used to take me 4-5 2 series cards to even come close.....



My 7870 can do over 1 mil points per month for 150w 

Don't forget that you'll have a shot at winning a GTX Titan if you're folding during our WCG challenge next month (final details pending)


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 25, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> I seemed to have switched over to 9406 WUs mostly.


Still only 13000s for me (back home so I can see whats going on). All AMDs, no beta setting. Is 9406 still on beta btw?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2014)

P9406 moved to full FAH on the 22nd.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 26, 2014)

9201 is not playing nice with my 2- 680s one getting 33k the first card and the other getting 75k. Guess Im just gonna have to separate them. sli is disabled too. 660 ti is getting 47k on same wu. Any thoughts?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2014)

These are beta WU's, and their PPD is not consistent.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> These are beta WU's, and their PPD is not consistent.



Took the beta flag off of my rig for now- got a 13000 job on the 7870 finishing in a few minutes for around 54k (appr. 21hrs)

Hope to have the 7970 all flushed out and installed this evening- back to folding on it within 24hrs if I don't have any trouble with leaks, etc...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 9201 is not playing nice with my 2- 680s one getting 33k the first card and the other getting 75k. Guess Im just gonna have to separate them. sli is disabled too. 660 ti is getting 47k on same wu. Any thoughts?





			
				P5-133XL about the P9201's said:
			
		

> I am getting individual WU's that have very large differences in TPF/PPD (easily 1/2 the normal speed) that I can not explain. Normally when I see my PPD drop in half, I assume that there was a GPU reset and the clock rates have dropped but that is not the case in this instance. The clock rates haven't changed, rather the specific WU is just running very slow compared to others.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 26, 2014)

as usual you are correct BBB both the 680s are getting the same ppd on the 2 new wu. Thanks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 26, 2014)

Do you guys know that you have to have an account with foldingforum.org to see the beta forum?  If you want to participate in the beta forum you have to "apply" and state why you'd be a good beta tester.  I have not applied for membership.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

Pic of the Titan the54thvoid donated:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ge-planning-thread.200007/page-4#post-3099073


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2014)

I finally found out why my higher clocked 7970 (1123 MHz) had a lower PPD than my slower (1045 MHz). When I installed Cat 14.3 on both machines it newer installed the driver just the rest. I figured that out yesterday and went from 125 to 145 kPPD.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice find MS I see I have the same problem gonna try to fix it another 20k would be great Thx.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Hope to have the 7970 all flushed out and installed this evening- back to folding on it within 24hrs if I don't have any trouble with leaks, etc*...



7970 loop is all assembled and I'm running it out of the case for awhile for some leak testing before I install it- so far so good. 

I reconfigured the loop a bit and am running the card solo using the pump from the Swiftech H220 and a thick EK 140mm rad with push-pull fans


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep MS is was about 20k difference!! Thx. Norton How many cpus did you have to stop crunching to fold? I believe I can add that many to make up for it. Saw you were getting a little flak for doing that.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Yep MS is was about 20k difference!! Thx. Norton How many cpus did you have to stop crunching to fold? I believe I can add that many to make up for it. Saw you were getting a little flak for doing that.



No worries on flak- 7970 is going into my i3-2100 rig and the FX-8350 I was using the 7870 in is going over to Linux to crunch so my output will go up for both Teams when I'm finished!!! 

***** UPDATE *****

Got it running and back to folding about 10 minutes ago- doing a 9201 job atm with a TPF of 2m13s (106k ppd)

Does anyone know if the *bonus issue* was fixed on the 9201's??? Would suck to rip through these at only 4k points each


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2014)

> Well, the 4K points thing disappeared for a few hours, but starting sometime after the 9AM ET stats run, the last two are back to 4K. Apr 25, 2014 4:26 pm





> The fix is likely on new assignments, not on WUs already in the Queue to be sent out.  Or if a WU already sent out (with no bonus) errors out, it will respawn until it is succesfully completed. Apr 25, 2014 4:39 pm



BTW, I've had one failed WU with these P9201's so far.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, I've had one failed WU with these P9201's so far.



Thanks for the info!

Brought the 7970 up to 1100Mhz now and the core is sitting at 42C, VRM's at 38C.... hopefully temps will stay right there once everything heat soaks/equalizes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2014)

IMHO, I see no reason to run an AMD card with beta set.  The non-beta WU's are also getting higher PPD.   I'm doing beta to get away from the P8018's that plagued me most of the winter.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IMHO, I see no reason to run an AMD card with beta set.  The non-beta WU's are also getting higher PPD.   I'm doing beta to get away from the P8018's that plagued me most of the winter.



I'll try it out on the beta's today and see how it does- will likely switch to regular jobs for tomorrow...


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll try it out on the beta's today and see how it does- will likely switch to regular jobs for tomorrow...



As BBB said you will get more on the 13000s. Your speed is in between my 1045 and 1128 Mhz (130 and 145k)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2014)

I just got a 4000 credit.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 28, 2014)

Since I updated to new drivers I've been at ~40k ppd. :|
Maybe they'll fix it soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Since I updated to new drivers I've been at ~40k ppd. :|
> Maybe they'll fix it soon.


What drivers are you using?  Have you not seen the warnings about the newer Nvidia drivers and what the recommended driver version is?  It's in this thread a couple of times and I'm not going to repeat myself, again.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 29, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What drivers are you using?  Have you not seen the warnings about the newer Nvidia drivers and what the recommended driver version is?  It's in this thread a couple of times and I'm not going to repeat myself, again.


I know. I updated to 337.whatever for shadowplay, but I may be able to go back to 327.whatever once I get a 4670k. (I do video recording and streaming that my 870 wasn't handling, so shadowplay was super.) I was on 327 at something like 110k, but the F@H team is pushing nvidia fixes with new WUs so I am running the advanced flag in hopes of getting more of them.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a stupid question, but what kind of challenge is going on over here? I can't tell if it is F@H only or WCG too, and if it is TPU only or a multi-team competition. I see the rewards are open to TPU, but I'm sure my team could love to be smashed in a competition.  It's great to fold as a community outside the team.

If it isn't it would be great if you guys could let me know what are open competitions as I'm not good a keeping up with these things.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2014)

The upcoming challenge is for WCG crunching, our TPU Team vs other WCG Teams, but our TPU crunching and folding Teams help each other out with these challenges.

Prizes are internal for WCG-TPU Team members... donated "by crunchers for crunchers" and this time around we have a very special prize donated for a dedicated TPU folder (the Titan ). TPU folders who assist with us crunching are elligible for all of the prizes and any TPU cruncher or folder is welcome to participate in our game giveaway during the challenge if they are active.

 Watch my sig for the challenge thread link when it goes live next week to see all of the rules and prizes, etc... Also, your welcome to browse our past challenges to see how they went*

* we try to get together for 2-3 of these a year


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2014)

Crap,  heat is starting up here..   and I can't do AC until July due to finances.  I'm pumping out until I hit 20mil,  and beyond as far as I can,  but my 480 is just getting too hot....
Next round,  6xx series cards......


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2014)

Also,  I think I brought up rent for the entire building...  landlord increased rent 10 bucks for electricity increase.  I shouldn't be doing that to low income people no matter what the cause......


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2014)

Looks like [Ion] noticed a few of us sneaking up on him! 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=484203

Nearly 4 months w/o posting or logging in Bud.... time's up, we want to hear from you!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like [Ion] noticed a few of us sneaking up on him!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=484203
> 
> Nearly 4 months w/o posting or logging in Bud.... time's up, we want to hear from you!


He still post's on FB, but looks like he's busy with school. Just glad he's OK(and Folding again).


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> He still post's on FB, but looks like he's busy with school. Just glad he's OK(and Folding again).



What's FB?

j/k.... I don't use it so I don't check it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2014)

LOL @Norton

Found a old pic from 2 yrs ago. Back when I was running i7-870's with 2x GTX460's and hammering out 52K PPD per rig. 200K was the bomb back then..


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 1, 2014)

Ah man. Old trusty lynnfield. _Just_ sold my 870. I'll miss it, and it did it's job well, but I needed more single core performance.


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like [Ion] noticed a few of us sneaking up on him!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=484203
> 
> Nearly 4 months w/o posting or logging in Bud.... time's up, we want to hear from you!


I it nice that "see" him back in folding action. I wrote to him to use the new drivers (AMD). Is it your 7970 that "only" gets 69k /WU Norton?


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I it nice that "see" him back in folding action. I wrote to him to use the new drivers (AMD). Is it your 7970 that "only" gets 69k /WU Norton?


 
Yes sir... only 69k/WU  

I believe I'm using 13.4 drivers, what's the best driver for these?

*note- will likely stick with 13.4's unless the preferred driver for folding is 100% stable and I can get over 10% improvement in ppd


----------



## mx500torid (May 2, 2014)

14.3 gave me a 20k ppd increase and i think MS got the same with 14.3 on his 7970 mine are 7950


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 14.3 gave me a 20k ppd increase and i think MS got the same with 14.3 on his 7970 mine are 7950


 
Sounds like I'll be switching over then- any issues with the 14.3 drivers that would be problematic?

I only use the rig for folding so gaming or eyefinity, etc..issues aren't going to bother me.


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 14.3 gave me a 20k ppd increase and i think MS got the same with 14.3 on his 7970 mine are 7950


Correct, you will get +10% at least. 115k -> 130k.

I had zero problems with 14.3 and 14.4 but I'm not a gamer.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I had zero problems with 14.3 and 14.4 but I'm not a gamer.


+1


----------



## mx500torid (May 2, 2014)

Spider Solitaire FTW graphics on high


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2014)

Anyone interested in my Asus GTX 660 Ti?  It's the slowest version (Asus made like 5 different versions) but Folds at 1000/1137 without a problem.


----------



## johnspack (May 3, 2014)

Did anyone notice the wind of me passing him must of woke up iFX?  He's pumping out again....   and wheee,  after a 6 or so month absence I finally nailed my 20mil.  It's getting mighty hot in here in the day though,  so I may switch to night folding,  as least until the hot weather hits....


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Correct, you will get +10% at least. 115k -> 130k.
> 
> I had zero problems with 14.3 and 14.4 but I'm not a gamer.



Switched 14.4's and it looks like the 13000 jobs are running over 78k each... or about a 15% improvement 

So far so good on stability.


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Switched 14.4's and it looks like the 13000 jobs are running over 78k each... or about a 15% improvement
> 
> So far so good on stability.


So the end result was a PPD increase from 68.201 (109,340 PPD) to 71,437 (125,760) = +15%. I'm surprised that your 1100 Mhz is less productive than my 1050 Mhz with a stock i7-920.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> So the end result was a PPD increase from 68.201 (109,340 PPD) to 71,437 (125,760) = +15%. I'm surprised that your 1100 Mhz is less productive than my 1050 Mhz with a stock i7-920.



That was at 1020Mhz on the new driver. The job in the oven now is at 1100Mhz* so let's see what that does 
* ran the clock up after the job started (appr. 5% completed at the time)

*EDIT- cpu is an i3-2100, don't know how that will compare vs your i7-920?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2014)

If you're not crunching on the i3, I think it's more than enough CPU for an AMD GPU.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're not crunching on the i3, I think it's more than enough CPU for an AMD GPU.



Folding only- the 13000 job I'm working on now is swinging from 6min3sec to 9min20sec atm


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're not crunching on the i3, I think it's more than enough CPU for an AMD GPU.


Sure, and I'm sure the CPU part of the WU will go (a little) faster at 3,1 Ghz than on 2,67 Ghz.  Anyways +15% PPD for no extra energy or HW investment is nice. I had a meter on one of my rigs and I didn't notice an increase in consumption.


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Folding only- the 13000 job I'm working on now is swinging from 6min3sec to 9min20sec atm


Sorry for double post. Yes a new install will jump a lot in TPF. I still have some fluctuations (20-30 seconds) but now at least I know what the true one is.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2014)

Question:  Is there a chance that running 1-2 threads of WCG on that i3 might actually increase Folding?  If the CPU is doing something, it will be at full speed.  If it's idling, it will clock down.  I know the response time to clock back up is very short.  Just wondering.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Question:  Is there a chance that running 1-2 threads of WCG on that i3 might actually increase Folding?  If the CPU is doing something, it will be at full speed.  If it's idling, it will clock down.  I know the response time to clock back up is very short.  Just wondering.



We may find the answer to that question around May 14th


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Question:  Is there a chance that running 1-2 threads of WCG on that i3 might actually increase Folding?  If the CPU is doing something, it will be at full speed.  If it's idling, it will clock down.  I know the response time to clock back up is very short.  Just wondering.


I think that is super optimizing  but we all do that. I have a laptop open next to my work PC to take care of my video ect.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 4, 2014)

I think if you can manage to force 4-core turbo and assign WCG to the 4th thread and then assign F@H to the 1st and 2nd cores you might. I think it might have a worse effect though. (10% usage on my 870 decreased my 770s ppd by about 5k.)


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2014)

Is there another shortage on 13000 jobs?

It looks like I've been running 9406's since last night....


----------



## agent00skid (May 7, 2014)

I've been running 9406's for days. With the occasional 9408(Which has somewhat worse PPD) showing up.


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Is there another shortage on 13000 jobs?
> 
> It looks like I've been running 9406's since last night....


This place is a good starting point to investigate server status http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html
The 1300x sever is 140.163.4.231 (#110). Full and Accepting means all is fine.


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2014)

Just wanted to check a rumor. No folding on Radeon HD 5000 series cards at this time?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2014)

HD5000 and newer work.
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=25288


----------



## mx500torid (May 7, 2014)

Thx BBB I added that to the easy setup thread. Seems funny though my 5770 wont fold.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2014)

Hmmm.  Try replacing GPU.txt???? https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=26208


----------



## mx500torid (May 7, 2014)

Looks like you were right as usual BBB I had to update the driver to 14.4 and it started folding. Ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2014)

If I won the lottery: http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4443216954.html
That's only $250 per GPU.  According to w1zzard, these draw a little over 310 watts.  A pair of these at 125K PPD/GPU is 500,000 PPD for less than 700 watts.  That's 4P territory.
But, then there's the coil whine to deal with.


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If I won the lottery: http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4443216954.html
> That's only $250 per GPU.  According to w1zzard, these draw a little over 310 watts.  A pair of these at 125K PPD/GPU is 500,000 PPD for less than 700 watts.  That's 4P territory.
> But, then there's the coil whine to deal with.


$500 each.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2014)

@xvi did you forget your passkey on (I assume) another system?


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @xvi did you forget your passkey on (I assume) another system?


While there is a "new" system fired up, it should have the key. It's done work before, but not for a while. Guessing I just need to get a few results in before I get the bonuses? I'll double-check when I get home.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2014)

Bonuses are for the user, not the machine.  Having to use the passkey is only recent.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2014)

@mx500torid hit 700,000 points for the day on the 5th.  WOW!


----------



## xvi (May 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Bonuses are for the user, not the machine.  Having to use the passkey is only recent.


Ah ha. I did pretty much just fire up the old client and let it run. Low and behold, no passkey. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2014)

xvi said:


> ....Thanks for catching that!


I see dead ...things.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

No ppd for me today 

My 7970 got stuck twice on a 9408 and I had to flush it


----------



## mx500torid (May 10, 2014)

Let it run at stock speeds and see if it completes work units Norton. If it does go up slow on overclocks. I ran my 7950s at stock for a few days then slowly overclocked. Found one that easily does 1200 core while the other 1050 max. Same cards and they do like being cool but you are on water so that shouldnt be a problem. Also found they dont like stock voltage both are undervolted.


----------



## johnspack (May 16, 2014)

Don't know how to sign up for the challenge,  oh well.  My server is failing I think,  probably 1 more month of folding left in it,  so I'm just going to let it go out under CamelJock.......


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

I will be starting to fold finally sometime after the WCG challenge ends. I am not sure what hardware I will be using yet, too many things changing then to know now. I have some initial questions.

How well do 750ti's crunch now that they have been out awhile? In crypto mining they are almost as fast as a stock clocked 7850, wondering if that compares.
The cpu does not need much power. I was thinking I would use my celeron g1620 because the cpu itself only uses 7watts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> I will be starting to fold finally sometime after the WCG challenge ends. I am not sure what hardware I will be using yet, too many things changing then to know now. I have some initial questions.
> 
> How well do 750ti's crunch now that they have been out awhile? In crypto mining they are almost as fast as a stock clocked 7850, wondering if that compares.
> The cpu does not need much power. I was thinking I would use my celeron g1620 because the cpu itself only uses 7watts.


Keep an eye on this thread but it looks like there is still no fix for the 750's


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

Game Giveaway here for active TPU crunchers and/or folders:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-for-the-tpus-10th-birthday-challenge.200850/

Ends Monday- come get some!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 17, 2014)

Added my AMD 6300 to the mix, folding a little more now


----------



## NastyHabits (May 19, 2014)

Guys,

Sorry, but my electricity bill is going through the roof due to having to sit around all day nursing a summer cold for three weeks.  (Too much TV and game playing.)  So I have to turn off my 660 Ti folding machine for a while.  I'll be back at it in early June.  (Damn tiered pricing.)  Good news: my cold is gone.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry, but my electricity bill is going through the roof due to having to sit around all day nursing a summer cold for three weeks.  (Too much TV and game playing.)  So I have to turn off my 660 Ti folding machine for a while.  I'll be back at it in early June.  (Damn tiered pricing.)  Good news: my cold is gone.



Power bills always suck and so do summer colds 

I'll be moving to Summer settings myself after the challenge ends- will see what I can setup for folding at my two remote sites. Thinking I can get away with one of the 7870's at one of them but the 7970 may have to go to part time until the Fall

Good to hear your feeling better!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2014)

FYI: I've stopped Folding so that I can dedicate all my cores to the WCG challenge.  Don't know if I'll be back until the fall.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

Visiontek refurb Radeon 7770's here for $54.99

https://www.visiontekproducts.com/i...ioned-radeon-hd-7770-1gb-pcie-detail?Itemid=0


----------



## agent00skid (May 25, 2014)

I've parked the 7950 for the summer. Probably not going to be running anything else until it gets cold again.


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> I've parked the 7950 for the summer. Probably not going to be running anything else until it gets cold again.



Thanks for what you did agent!!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

*Titan giveaway thread is up and running:*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...birthday-wcg-challenge-titan-giveaway.201186/


----------



## Irony (May 25, 2014)

Started folding today with my 680, and joined techpowerup team.


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

Irony said:


> Started folding today with my 680, and joined techpowerup team.



Welcome, sounds like we're both new to the team, as I started yesterday.  It's going to be some fun!


----------



## Irony (May 26, 2014)

Haha, cool. Crunching and folding full blast, water temp is 37c lol


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

Got my Folding Badge! Man it feels so good


----------



## mx500torid (May 26, 2014)

Congratz


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Weird goings on last 2 days: I've been getting some BSODs, WHEA uncorrectable error on Win8.1.  I'm not sure what the issue is, but I'm assuming it's related to Folding.  I dropped crunching down to 6 threads yesterday, and it has persisted (2 BSODs in the last 4 hrs).  I think i'm going to try for a clean driver sweep and see if that assists. 

These issues didn't pop up prior to folding, and it went strong crunching, so I'm thinking it's related to this...  Any ideas are appreciated.


Also: what is the recommended driver for the r9 series cards?  I think I have 14.4 installed currently, but I'm going to clean it up


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2014)

driver? temps of video card? temps of cpu? I allow 1 core and thread on my 2600k so 6 threads crunching.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> driver? temps of video card? temps of cpu? I allow 1 core and thread on my 2600k so 6 threads crunching.



Yes, that's how it's setup currently.  4770k and only 6 threads crunching.  Temps are fine: CPU in the low 60s and GPU right at 50 (water cooling).

i'll give it some more fiddling and see if I can whoop this WHEA's butt


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2014)

wished I could help more. No experience with a 290 looks like you are gonna be the lab rat.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> wished I could help more. No experience with a 290 looks like you are gonna be the lab rat.



No worries, I appreciate the help regardless.  After some digging, I"m thinking it's less related to the GPU.  I checked and though I didn't realize it before, I've had like 8 other Event ID 41 logs this month, meaning that it's happened before.  Little more digging shows the subsequent bug check reporting an error 00000000124, and if it's anything like the old setups, that usually indicated a CPU stability issue, usually OC related.

All in all, I'm thinking it may be a slightly unstable OC.  I'm going to drop 100MHz to see what happens, and if things persist, then i will readjust other stuff.


On the brighter side, I got the other 290 folding now on the i3 system.  I don't know how long I'll be able to handle it because it's so loud, reference and not water cooled.  If anything I think I'll be doing it just part time in the day.  It would keep me up at night being so loud!


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2014)

You are prob ably on the right track I had to drop the oc on all my Sandybridge cpu to run stable 4.1 ghz.


----------



## stinger608 (May 27, 2014)

Na I think it is probably that 290. You should most likely ship that to me to do an extensive test on it.........Oh for the next year or so...........Bhahahaha.


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Na I think it is probably that 290. You should most likely ship that to me to do an extensive test on it.........Oh for the next year or so...........Bhahahaha.


Forget this clown, I could get it figured out in 6 months...


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Forget this clown, I could get it figured out in 6 months...



I'll fix it in 4 months but I would need both cards to do it!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2014)

Amateurs.


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll fix it in 4 months but I would need both cards to do it!


It wouldn't come out as shiney though. It would practically glow...


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Man, you guys are good!  Glad I joined this team


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2014)

Left to right Stinger Norton and james 888


----------



## hertz9753 (May 27, 2014)

AMD GPU folders run 14.1 or 14.2


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> AMD GPU folders run 14.1 or 14.2


Hah! I'm running 14.2! Well, that's certainly a better excuse than my previous one of "I'm too lazy to update".


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 56942
> 
> Left to right Stinger Norton and james 888


 


I nominate @manofthem for Shemp then!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

I had to Google Shemp 


Well my fun troubles continue....

Stayed home today from work since I'm not feeling great, and after heating up some awesome pasta figoli soup my mom had made, I was walking back to my pc's and noticed a lovely dark red liquid running from my pc toward the wall. Yes, my main pc sprung a leak and the EK blood red coolant was spreading across the floor, so it's down for the count for now. The res got a little crack in the bottom  

So I need to replace the res now.   I think it's my own fault too. Yesterday I was blowing out some fans and cleaning fan filters, and I think I tightened the res a tad after I bumped it. Anyway, kind of sucks.


On the bright side, I didn't have any bsod's all night, and the res was still half full and I shut down the pc myself so no hardware damage


----------



## mstenholm (May 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I had to Google Shemp
> 
> 
> Well my fun troubles continue....
> ...


Good that you avoided the big disaster. Get well soon (you and PC).


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I had to Google Shemp
> 
> 
> Well my fun troubles continue....
> ...


 
One of the reasons I prefer distilled water....no mess. Sorry to hear about your troubles with the rig 

I use one side of my rad as the reservoir.... Only use an extended piece of clear tubing (capped at the end) as a sight glass/fill port. It's been trouble free so far and if I ever get around to putting a block on the cpu, I'll try to go w/o a reservoir again. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Irony (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear manofthem, hope you get it fixed up. 

My computer was off when I got back from work today. 2nd time it's happened since I started folding; Hopefully the power just went out for a minute or something like that. I'll keep an eye on it...


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Thanks gents. I have an old crappy dual-bay res I can try to hook up again to get it going again, at least til I can replace the current cylinder res, but it means reworking some tubing and fittings. It sucks because I was putting off redoing my rig til I got the other 290 ready for cfx/folding in my main rig, but now I think I'm kind of forced to do it now since it's going to be down. 

Now sure what I'll do exactly. After my blunder, we went to see Godzilla again , and I'll reevaluate when I get back


----------



## Irony (May 27, 2014)

I just saw it a couple days ago, I love that movie. Easily the coolest movie I've seen in a while


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 27, 2014)

OMG, you guy's are killing me with your antics! LMFAO.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, you guy's are killing me with your antics! LMFAO.


Music to my ears.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OMG, you guy's are killing me with your antics! LMFAO.



Doing the good work while keeping the mood light is the only way to go!


----------



## Nordic (May 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I had to Google Shemp
> 
> 
> Well my fun troubles continue....
> ...


So you do need someone to take your 290 off your hands for a little while... wink wink...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> So you do need someone to take your 290 off your hands for a little while... wink wink...


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

At least guys are making me smile and laugh while I look for replacement parts, more money down the drain... almost literally.  Get it, water cooling.. liquid.. flush... down the drain? 

Oh boy, it's been a long day for a day of no work 



I don't suppose anyone has a tube res they don't need or want anymore....


----------



## Nordic (May 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> At least guys are making me smile and laugh while I look for replacement parts, more money down the drain... almost literally.  Get it, water cooling.. liquid.. flush... down the drain?
> 
> Oh boy, it's been a long day for a day of no work
> 
> ...


I just use my radiator. I don't need no res! I also have a huge 80mm thick radiator where a swiftech microres can fit inside of it. It is a pain to fill though.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> I just use my radiator. I don't need no res! I also have a huge 80mm thick radiator where a swiftech microres can fit inside of it. It is a pain to fill though.



My 7970 is running on a single 140mm x 55mm EK Coolstream XTC- runs great and it was super easy to fill due to having it setup horizontal in the 5.25" bays and the pump appr. 4" under it.

I really don't like the build quality of any of the reservoirs they make now. I want to design/make my own one of these days and I want it to be practically indestructible!


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> I really don't like the build quality of any of the reservoirs they make now. I want to design/make my own one of these days and I want it to be practically indestructible!



Tell me about it.  The EK Res250 I had was crap.  A while back, it developed several cracks in the bottom threads and started leaking, so I flipped it upside down instead of getting a new one.  Now the bottom cracked pretty good, and now it's just trash.  Just ordered a Bitspower one and i'm sure it'll be trash too, since it was on the cheaper side.


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 56942
> 
> Left to right Stinger Norton and james 888



   Hope you realize I just spit coffee all over my desk when I seen that. 

Funny shit right there.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 29, 2014)

Great, another "paid" team: Curecoin
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## xvi (May 29, 2014)

I saw that team pop up a bit ago. I was wondering what that was about.


thebluebumblebee said:


> Great, another "paid" team: Curecoin
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2014)

I have to do a beg in here now....  I need to be able to fold for the foreseeable future....  for my mother who passed away..   and my father,  both from cancer.  My folding 480 will detonate soon,  and all I have is a 480 left in my main box.
I need keplers bad.  I need a good deal on a 680 or a 770 for my main box.  I will pay!  I may need to make 2 payments,  but I'll try for one.  Then I need folding cards.  660s,  whatever,  I don't care.  Someone need an almost brand new 480 under warranty?  Pointless thing....


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

johnspack said:


> I have to do a beg in here now....  I need to be able to fold for the foreseeable future....  for my mother who passed away..   and my father,  both from cancer.  My folding 480 will detonate soon,  and all I have is a 480 left in my main box.
> I need keplers bad.  I need a good deal on a 680 or a 770 for my main box.  I will pay!  I may need to make 2 payments,  but I'll try for one.  Then I need folding cards.  660s,  whatever,  I don't care.  Someone need an almost brand new 480 under warranty?  Pointless thing....



Are you opposed to AMD cards?  They are selling pretty cheap nowadays and maybe we could try to figure out something for you, maybe a good deal somehow.  

Also, I'm sorry for your loss!  Though painful, it's a very good motivation for us to keep folding/crunching, as we hope to see an end to all this crap!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Quick question:  Is it normal to take a "seemingly" long time to resume folding after resuming from a pause?  Every time I resume after a pause it seems to takequite a while, and I just wanted to make sure that's normal.  Thanks


----------



## mx500torid (May 30, 2014)

Hmmm havent noticed that manofthem takes about 5 to 10 seconds.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Hmmm havent noticed that manofthem takes about 5 to 10 seconds.



Hmm, it appears to take me a lot longer to resume folding that than.  It takes almost a full minute to or so...   I don't know if it's related to hdd speeds or cpu speed, but there's a delay for me, at least compared to crunching.  Obviously I'm new to this stuff, and I'm kind of comparing it to crunching since that's what I'm used to.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Quick question:  Is it normal to take a "seemingly" long time to resume folding after resuming from a pause?  Every time I resume after a pause it seems to takequite a while, and I just wanted to make sure that's normal.  Thanks


What are you watching that gives you that idea?


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What are you watching that gives you that idea?



I've had MSI AB open to monitor GPU load and temps, as well as judging the sound of the card itself.

For instance, I just finished playing a game, but it seems to take a while before resuming the folding.  It also begins to sound like the fan is revving up a bit later than I expected.  not sure, but it looks and sounds like it takes a while to resume.  It may just be me, it may be fine, just wondering....  Thanks for the help though


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2014)

That's what I always see.  Perfectly normal.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's what I always see.  Perfectly normal.



Sounds good then. As long as it's normal, it's cool by me. Thanks


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 30, 2014)

Sometimes my 770 will take a good 3-5 minutes to "spool up." Never much longer though, usually shorter.


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2014)

I'm horribly addicted to nvidia...  ever since my first tnt2...   also my avatar is entitled "Galaxy Biotches!"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 31, 2014)

Just cranked up one of the Opty Servers for F@H. trying to deal with this heat and hope just one rig will be tolerable.


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just cranked up one of the Opty Servers for F@H. trying to deal with this heat and hope just one rig will be tolerable.



I can relate   This week has been super hot and it's not going to get any better for a long while.  However since I've only been running the one pc all week, it hasn't been too bad, but who knows what it'll be when I get my other one fixed up shortly.


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2014)

I'm lucky,  the heat has been holding back here.  But when it hits,  I'll have to shut down my 480,  it'll get too stupid hot......


----------



## johnspack (May 31, 2014)

Even though I'm folding for cancer research,  my biggest contribution to beating cancer will be the fact
I will be tobacco free for 6 months on June 28th.  Please quit smoking,  and let smokers know about
e cigarettes,  and how they can save lives.


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2014)

Late last night I learned that if you do a gpu driver uninstall/reinstall, you lose whatever F@H work you were doing.  Had I known that, I think I would have waited a little longer before losing hours of work 

But it's all good


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2014)

That is good to know MoT!!! Did not know that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Late last night I learned that if you do a gpu driver uninstall/reinstall, you lose whatever F@H work you were doing.  Had I known that, I think I would have waited a little longer before losing hours of work
> 
> But it's all good


Did you pause the work before changing the driver?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you pause the work before changing the driver?



I think I did... pretty sure I did but I can't be completely certain now.  I think I stopped and closed down boinc and f@h before uninstalled to make it quicker.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 1, 2014)

Ended up cranking up both servers. The heat is tough , but I keep the door to that room closed. Let's see how long I can hold out. LOL


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ended up cranking up both servers. The heat is tough , but I keep the door to that room closed. Let's see how long I can hold out. LOL


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


>


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2014)

Got an offer for a 680,  which I want with all my heart and soul!  I have to give up my almost brand new 480,  yes I found a brand new one with warranty on clearance a few months ago.  Also got an offer on 2 750s as folding cards....  ug!  Stupid fixed income.  Want all,  but really need the 680 for now,  then folding cards.  Do 750s produce more than 660s?  Or equal?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 1, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Got an offer for a 680,  which I want with all my heart and soul!  I have to give up my almost brand new 480,  yes I found a brand new one with warranty on clearance a few months ago.  Also got an offer on 2 750s as folding cards....  ug!  Stupid fixed income.  Want all,  but really need the 680 for now,  then folding cards.  Do 750s produce more than 660s?  Or equal?


This is all we know on how maxwell perform. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25887&p=262368#p262368

In non folding compute 750 ti's are similar to an amd 7870 by what I have read, but use less than 50 watts each.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2014)

Dam,  I'm not going to being to afford cards fast enough to hold back Norton....  he's about to overtake me......
700k vs my 220k....  man i need to dump my 480!


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Dam,  I'm not going to being to afford cards fast enough to hold back Norton....  he's about to overtake me......
> 700k vs my 220k....  man i need to dump my 480!



Don't worry about me... idling my rig for awhile after I break 20 mil due to needing to work on some hardware issues


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Don't worry about me... idling my rig for awhile after I break 20 mil due to needing to work on some hardware issues



Good, good, it'll give me time to spring into action and overtake you without you even noticing. Jk

that is if my own issues don't get the better of me


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2014)

Taking my 21mil milestone shortly...   almost 1mil ppd this month,  dam used 480 did me right!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

So, I officially took out the 290 from the i3 system and swapped in the 7770.  It'll be quite a point drop lol, but it'll do til I can get the other rig back online.  At least this 7770 will run quietly and cooly 

Now it's time to get this 290 dismantled and try to get everything back in the other pc and on water before the night ends.  but alas, in-laws anniversary dinner tonight will thwart my plans, as always.  Those in-laws...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2014)

Now it's time to get this 290 dismantled and try to get everything back in the other pc and on water before the night ends.  but alas, in-laws anniversary dinner tonight will thwart my plans, as always.  Those in-laws... [/QUOTE]
A just 7770 nipples watts. I will go as far to say it is crime not run one if your rig is running 24/7. The problem is that you need to run it 24/7 since the completion time is 1½ day 

Back to the 290 we still need to see the full potential of this bad boy. Until now 75,410 seems to be the max but that is less than 0,1% shy of what my re-branded 7970 can do. Dry ice it and pull 80 k on a 13000 and I will buy some decent HW to beat it.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> A just 7770 nipples watts. I will go as far to say it is crime not run one if your rig is running 24/7. The problem is that you need to run it 24/7 since the completion time is 1½ day
> 
> Back to the 290 we still need to see the full potential of this bad boy. Until now 75,410 seems to be the max but that is less than 0,1% shy of what my re-branded 7970 can do. Dry ice it and pull 80 k on a 13000 and I will buy some decent HW to beat it.



Amen to power!  This 7770 folding is nothing compared to what I was just running.  With the 7770, it's pulling 100w, that's total system power!  Add in the other 3 threads crunching and i'm barely at 130w.  Compared that to the 290 which pulled about 315w total system, folding and 3 threads crunching.  Big Difference! 

Hopefully by tomorrow I'll know what the 290s will be doing once they're back to folding 

@mstenholm  your 7970 sounds like a beast though!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Amen to power!  This 7770 folding is nothing compared to what I was just running.  With the 7770, it's pulling 100w, that's total system power!  Add in the other 3 threads crunching and i'm barely at 130w.  Compared that to the 290 which pulled about 315w total system, folding and 3 threads crunching.  Big Difference!
> 
> Hopefully by tomorrow I'll know what the 290s will be doing once they're back to folding
> 
> @mstenholm *your 7970 sounds like a beast though*!


1128/1575 Core/memory but one of 10 WU skips a beat and reduce the overall 150 k ppd to 140k ppd. 

I think that I need to update my X58 platforms. They sit in Windows at 150 W and 4,05 GHz/"7970" pulls 412 W.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 1, 2014)

750ti's use less power and have more compute than a 7770...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2014)

james888 said:


> 750ti's use less power and have more compute than a 7770...


So the 750ti folding problem is a thing of the past with the right client? Nice to know for the summer folders. Anyway except from a 680 all my GPUs are the kind that did well in the happy WCG GPU days - AMDs.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 1, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> So the 750ti folding problem is a thing of the past with the right client? Nice to know for the summer folders. Anyway except from a 680 all my GPUs are the kind that did well in the happy WCG GPU days - AMDs.


I honestly don't know. I haven't folded on mine yet. I just know they are compute power houses that sip power.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2014)

Might finally get my 680,  but have to give up my almost new 480 in my main rig and 100 bucks....  I think it's worth it!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2014)

james888 said:


> I honestly don't know. I haven't folded on mine yet. I just know they are compute power houses that sip power.


It seems like there is still some 750ti issues https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25887&start=120
Since I don't own such a card I only read the headlines but I think that I saw a work around somewhere in same forum.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 1, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like there is still some 750ti issues https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25887&start=120
> Since I don't own such a card I only read the headlines but I think that I saw a work around somewhere in same forum.


I am current on that thread. I am today starting to sort through and figure out how my computer/cruncher/folding situation. I need to downsize but I don't know what I want to downsize.

Gpu wise I have a 7970, 7930(7870XT), and two 650ti's. Gpu wise I really like the lower power usage of the 750ti's, which I would want to keep them and fold with them because it is cheap. I would also want to keep the 7970 because it is the most powerfull of the bunch, gaming and folding. The 7930 has a cooler problem and would be hard to sell, and could also crossfire with the 7970 when star citizen comes out. I don't know what I want to keep and get rid of.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 1, 2014)

The 680 I may be getting has a water block....  and the regular air cooler too...  what do I need to run water cooling on a 680?  Used rad and a pump?


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2014)

johnspack said:


> The 680 I may be getting has a water block....  and the regular air cooler too...  what do I need to run water cooling on a 680?  Used rad and a pump?



Put the air cooler on and sell the block to recoup costs.... last thing you want on a limited budget is to have a leak take out your system!

A pump, rad, and tubing for a minimal setup could run around $100


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been wanting to move to Radeon, but my mom won't.  I'd sell my 770 and go for 2 7950/7930s (and PSU) or 1 7970 now that eBay is full of them for cheap but my mom doesn't like my selling and buying like that. Wants me to learn contentment.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 2, 2014)

Not sure if there's a point in trying to sell 680 water cooling stuff,  I'm prob better off keeping it.  Plus over time,  100 bucks might not be so bad to learn about water cooling finally.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Not sure if there's a point in trying to sell 680 water cooling stuff,  I'm prob better off keeping it.  Plus over time,  100 bucks might not be so bad to learn about water cooling finally.



I could probably throw a rad your way on the cheap if you get to that point, just let me know.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I could probably throw a rad your way on the cheap if you get to that point, just let me know.


Bmaverick has cheap pumps more than sufficient for the job.
$35 for pump
$X for rad
$15 for tubing
$>15 for a reservoir.
$X for fittings
$0.00 for gpu waterblock.

I could throw you a reservoir for cheap too.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> Bmaverick has cheap pumps more than sufficient for the job.
> $35 for pump
> $X for rad
> $15 for tubing
> ...



I checked his tread yesterday, and he's out of pumps


----------



## Nordic (Jun 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I checked his tread yesterday, and he's out of pumps


Gosh, took him years. Oh well. Cheap pumps are now hard to find.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jun 2, 2014)

I bought 3 of said pumps and have not used a single one yet.  If you want one , just pm me and I can take a pic per tpu rules and we could go from there.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 2, 2014)

If I get the 680,  I probably almost have to get water cooling gear.   Just have to send my 480 and 100 bucks...  Then a deal on whatever I need to put it on a loop.  It stays at 50c under load,  I'd feel comfortable folding it at nights......


----------



## Irony (Jun 2, 2014)

I just got my 780 and started folding last night with it. I haven't had an air cooled card for so long, I forgot to adjust the fans and it hit like 85c lol. Better now, Fan at 70%, stays about 63c. Without a GPU in the loop my CPU stays like 10c cooler crunching


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

Irony said:


> I just got my 780 and started folding last night with it. I haven't had an air cooled card for so long, I forgot to adjust the fans and it hit like 85c lol. Better now, Fan at 70%, stays about 63c. Without a GPU in the loop my CPU stays like 10c cooler crunching



Awesome to hear!  Those 780s have a nice cooler so I'm guessing that 70% fan isn't that bad right?  (at least compared to the AMD ones lol) 



Speaking of loops, started filling my loop today, but my pump won't start. I'm not sure what's going on since it worked a few days ago without any problem.  It's a D5 pump, it's got the coolant in it so it shouldn't be dry, and yet I'm stumped; never had this before.


----------



## Irony (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, at 70% it's only about as loud as my pump. 

Is your pump plugged in? Lol, last night I was filling my loop and my pump wouldn't start, and I was getting worried, and then I realized I had unplugged its 4 pin connector accidentally. Felt really dumb


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of loops, started filling my loop today, but my pump won't start. I'm not sure what's going on since it worked a few days ago without any problem.  It's a D5 pump, it's got the coolant in it so it shouldn't be dry, and yet I'm stumped; *never had this before*.


It's Monday?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

Irony said:


> Yeah, at 70% it's only about as loud as my pump.
> 
> Is your pump plugged in? Lol, last night I was filling my loop and my pump wouldn't start, and I was getting worried, and then I realized I had unplugged its 4 pin connector accidentally. Felt really dumb



I look forward to seeing how your 780 will treat you. We can expect some nice ppd from you 


Pump, yeah, it's plugged in lol, but I've done that before too.  I wish for an easy fix like that. Still messing with it but I think now I need to drain it again to check everything down at the bottom of the res to the pump. 




thebluebumblebee said:


> It's Monday?



Could be that. Ironically I waited til today from last night to avoid all those late night hiccups and stupid mistakes, and yet I've found myself flooded in them regardless.


----------



## Irony (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol. I hope you get it fixed easy

Expected ppd it says is about 160k, looking forward to that


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

Irony said:


> Lol. I hope you get it fixed easy










Got it running. Had to drain it, dismantle the bottom section where the res goes to the pump, followed by reinstallation. Only difference this time was that I started with a little less coolant in the res, and it started right up. So, air trapped or bubbles? Who knows?

Now if all goes according to plan from here on out, I'll be folding tonight on both 290s! .  I'm letting it run to get any bubbles out and then it'll be time to wire it all up.



Edit: I'll post some pics later tonight once it gets back into action. Also I'm eager to see the power consumption of this rig, 4770k crunching with 2x 290s folding


----------



## Irony (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a question. How does one go about getting a crunching or folding badge?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Irony said:


> I have a question. How does one go about getting a crunching or folding badge?



After earning 100k pts in either crunching and/or folding, go into your preferences and fill in your respective info: Voila! Badges


----------



## Irony (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you! I've been trying to figure it out for a while now, lol. *facepalm*

Edit: It works!! I'm so happy, lol


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Just got the second 290 folding just a little bit ago, and it looks like it's going alright.  So far, with the cards folding and the cpu crunching, it's pulling an average of ~505-510W.  Not too bad I suppose 

Temps aren't too bad at all.  So far, card 2 is right about where my only card used to be, so it means both cards are folding with temps better than or equal to what the one was doing prior to the changes, all the while being very quiet   Granted, I can feel the difference in the heat now 







I'll be keeping an eye on it to make sure nothing crashes, freezes, and/or bsods.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh well,  had to give up my 680 deal.  Need to finish up repaying debts,  then I'll be hunting.  I'll run the 2nd 480 until it chokes,  which should be by the end of this month!  If it goes sooner,  well,  you'll know why....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

So fellas, question to ya'll...

What would be a good upgrade from a 7770 for folding, something below a 280x/290?  I want to have a gpu or 2 in mind in case I should decide to upgrade the 7770 in the future, and this way I can keep an eye for a nice deal.  Nvidia or AMD, doesn't matter...  

Any idea on how something like a 270x would fold?  This shows its Compute Performance comparable to a 7950...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe this will help:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0

I really like the 7950 and the GTX 670 for value GPU's.  Remember that Nvidia puts a larger load on the CPU than AMD.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Remember that Nvidia puts a larger load on the CPU than AMD.


Is that still true? Last I checked it was the other way around. Oh well. Doesn't matter unless you are CPU folding too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Is that still true? Last I checked it was the other way around. Oh well. Doesn't matter unless you are CPU folding too.


My 7770 only peaks at about 5% from time to time.  My 660 Ti puts a constant 13% load on my 2600K.
The person asking the question is a cruncher.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe this will help:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0





thebluebumblebee said:


> My 7770 only peaks at about 5% from time to time.  My 660 Ti puts a constant 13% load on my 2600K.
> The person asking the question is a cruncher.



Thanks for that chart, it's perfect.  I had stumbled up on that before in passing, but I totally forgot about it   And yes, cpu impact is good to consider since I'm also crunching on these rigs.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2014)

You guys are a quiet bunch 


So I just realized that after pausing F@H and BOINC on my i3 rig, I never resumed it so I think the 7770 was sitting idle for like 2 days or something   Resumed it last night.  

And on the brighter side, I think I solved my random reboots; I think it was related to my CPU OC.  I dropped it down to 4.3, and it's been solid for like 2-3 days straight now.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been having random reboots too and I think it is also my CPU oc. (I don't do BIONIC or anything, just CPU F@H.) I'd have to drop my OC down to 4.0 vs 4.3 or drop it to 4.2 and push voltage to 1.3 (versus 1.24 now.) sucks because I need the speed of 4.3 for gaming and streaming, but I don't have the cooling grunt for 1.3v. :| That's 40k ppd I'm out of right now.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've been having random reboots too and I think it is also my CPU oc. (I don't do BIONIC or anything, just CPU F@H.) I'd have to drop my OC down to 4.0 vs 4.3 or drop it to 4.2 and push voltage to 1.3 (versus 1.24 now.) sucks because I need the speed of 4.3 for gaming and streaming, but I don't have the cooling grunt for 1.3v. :| That's 40k ppd I'm out of right now.



You talking about the 4670k in your system specs?  If so I understand the need for better cooling.  I have the 4770k and I built a 4670k for my brother, and both had terrible temps! On my bro's 4670k, I threw a cheap Corsair air cooler and it helped but still I don't think it would reach 4.3 without delidding.

Have you considered delidding?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You talking about the 4670k in your system specs?  If so I understand the need for better cooling.  I have the 4770k and I built a 4670k for my brother, and both had terrible temps! On my bro's 4670k, I threw a cheap Corsair air cooler and it helped but still I don't think it would reach 4.3 without delidding.
> 
> Have you considered delidding?


Yes but unless someone pays me or I get a summer job (which I will probably do) I can't risk killing the chip. Overclocking is bad enough, but there is no way to sneak delidding in to RMA. The sad thing is that I know my chip will take more, even though my hottest core will hit 80c my lowest stays around 67. If delidding evened that out I'd be happy at 1.3v, 4.2Ghz and 70c. Motherboard doesn't push 1.3v anyways, the numbers just turn red and won't go any higher.


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2014)

I was trying to figure out some recent BSODs and somehow my NB voltage was at 1.4, changed it to 1.16, which is default and it's been fine for a day now. No clue how that happened


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2014)

Got one 750ti folding. Just got it running, did no configuration. Don't have much time the next few days so a quick resource with this information would be nice.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Got one 750ti folding. Just got it running, did no configuration. Don't have much time the next few days so a quick resource with this information would be nice.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Got one 750ti folding. Just got it running, did no configuration. Don't have much time the next few days so a quick resource with this information would be nice.





Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/



I followed that link and it was pretty good. 

Make sure the team number is in and get your passkey whenever you can.  Also to monitor your folding, open F@H Control... It took me a while to figure that out lol.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Got one 750ti folding. Just got it running, did no configuration. Don't have much time the next few days so a quick resource with this information would be nice.


What's your log saying?  I can't find that they fixed F@H on the Maxwell GPU's.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/


Thats nice. I got that far without it. FAH is pretty easy to set up then.


thebluebumblebee said:


> What's your log saying?  I can't find that they fixed F@H on the Maxwell GPU's.


I havn't finished my first WU but it is estimating I will have 28516 ppd. I don't know if that is accurate.



Spoiler: Logs





```
*********************** Log Started 2014-06-09T03:22:45Z ***********************
03:22:45:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
03:22:45:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
03:22:45:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
03:22:45:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
03:22:45:         Args: --open-web-control
03:22:45:       Config: <none>
03:22:45:******************************** Build ********************************
03:22:45:      Version: 7.4.4
03:22:45:         Date: Mar 4 2014
03:22:45:         Time: 20:26:54
03:22:45:      SVN Rev: 4130
03:22:45:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
03:22:45:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
03:22:45:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
03:22:45:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
03:22:45:     Platform: win32 XP
03:22:45:         Bits: 32
03:22:45:         Mode: Release
03:22:45:******************************* System ********************************
03:22:45:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
03:22:45:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
03:22:45:         CPUs: 4
03:22:45:       Memory: 3.95GiB
03:22:45:  Free Memory: 1.60GiB
03:22:45:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
03:22:45:   OS Version: 6.1
03:22:45:  Has Battery: false
03:22:45:   On Battery: false
03:22:45:   UTC Offset: -7
03:22:45:          PID: 2372
03:22:45:          CWD: C:/Users/user/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
03:22:45:           OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
03:22:45:      OS Arch: AMD64
03:22:45:         GPUs: 1
03:22:45:        GPU 0: UNSUPPORTED: GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti]
03:22:45:         CUDA: 5.0
03:22:45:  CUDA Driver: 6000
03:22:45:Win32 Service: false
03:22:45:***********************************************************************
03:22:45:<config>
03:22:45:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
03:22:45:</config>
03:22:45:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
03:22:45:Updated GPUs.txt
03:22:45:Read GPUs.txt
03:22:45:Trying to access database...
03:22:45:Successfully acquired database lock
03:22:45:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:2 (not configured)
03:22:45:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (not configured)
03:22:50:10:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
03:23:46:Saving configuration to config.xml
03:23:46:<config>
03:23:46:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
03:23:46:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
03:23:46:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
03:23:46:</config>
03:23:46:Set client configured
03:23:46:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
03:23:46:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
03:23:46:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:8080
03:23:46:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.201:80
03:23:47:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.60
03:23:47:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY cpu:2 from 171.67.108.60
03:23:47:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.60:8080
03:23:47:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.105
03:23:47:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] from 171.64.65.105
03:23:47:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.105:8080
03:23:47:WU00:FS00:Downloading 532.25KiB
03:23:47:WU01:FS01:Downloading 122.67KiB
03:23:48:WU01:FS01:Download complete
03:23:48:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:7623 run:462 clone:0 gen:131 core:0x15 unit:0x000000be664f2dd14fe4fb0b0a4e9596
03:23:48:WU01:FS01:Downloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah
03:23:48:WU01:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
03:23:48:WU01:FS01:FahCore 15: Downloading 1.88MiB
03:23:48:WU00:FS00:Download complete
03:23:48:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9500 run:1217 clone:1 gen:130 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000946652edcc53642d31ef8e4c46
03:23:48:WU00:FS00:Downloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah
03:23:48:WU00:FS00:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
03:23:48:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: Downloading 2.89MiB
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:FahCore 15: Download complete
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:Valid core signature
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:Unpacked 7.71MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:Starting
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/user/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2372 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6548
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:Core PID:6568
03:23:52:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Created dyn
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 125102 -> 501826 (decompressed 401.1 percent)
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125102 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Project: 7623 (Run 462, Clone 0, Gen 131)
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:23:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: 95.22%
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:FahCore a4: Download complete
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:Valid core signature
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:Unpacked 9.59MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:Starting
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/user/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2372 -checkpoint 15 -np 2
03:23:54:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6588
03:23:55:WU00:FS00:Core PID:6728
03:23:55:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
03:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1720356884 833160639 2691419346 2426886926 1451605978
03:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
03:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
03:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
03:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:Starting GUI Server
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Preparing to commence simulation
03:24:01:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Created dyn
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 544511 -> 1306268 (decompressed 239.8 percent)
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=544511 data_size=1306268, decompressed_data_size=1306268 diff=0
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 9500 (Run 1217, Clone 1, Gen 130)
03:24:05:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:24:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:24:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
03:24:19:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 2 to 2
03:25:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
03:25:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed         3 out of 40000000 steps (0%).
03:25:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
03:32:17:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed    400000 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
03:38:18:FS00:Shutting core down
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:Starting
03:38:20:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Changed SMP threads from 2 to 3 this can cause some work units to fail
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/user/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2372 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6840
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:Core PID:4964
03:38:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Preparing to commence simulation
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 544511 -> 1306268 (decompressed 239.8 percent)
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=544511 data_size=1306268, decompressed_data_size=1306268 diff=0
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 9500 (Run 1217, Clone 1, Gen 130)
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:38:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
03:38:26:FS00:Shutting core down
03:38:26:FS01:Shutting core down
03:38:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3
03:38:30:FS00:Shutting core down
03:38:30:FS01:Shutting core down
03:38:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core
03:38:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:38:30:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
03:38:31:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
03:38:33:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core
03:38:33:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:38:33:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
03:38:33:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:Starting
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/user/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2372 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6384
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:Core PID:4800
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x15 started
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Version                2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Build host             AmoebaRemote
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Board Type             NVIDIA/CUDA
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Core                   15
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Preparing to commence simulation
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Files status OK
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Expanded 125102 -> 501826 (decompressed 401.1 percent)
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=125102 data_size=501826, decompressed_data_size=501826 diff=0
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:- Digital signature verified
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Project: 7623 (Run 462, Clone 0, Gen 131)
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Entering M.D.
03:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
03:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  1720356884 833160639 2691419346 2426886926 1451605978
03:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:GPU device id=0
03:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:Working on Protein
03:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:Client config unavailable.
03:38:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:Starting GUI Server
03:39:01:Saving configuration to config.xml
03:39:01:<config>
03:39:01:  <!-- Slot Control -->
03:39:01:  <power v='FULL'/>
03:39:01:
03:39:01:  <!-- User Information -->
03:39:01:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
03:39:01:  <team v='50711'/>
03:39:01:  <user v='james888'/>
03:39:01:
03:39:01:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
03:39:01:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
03:39:01:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
03:39:01:</config>
03:39:20:WU00:FS00:Starting
03:39:20:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files\Folding\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/user/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 2372 -checkpoint 15 -np 3
03:39:20:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 6240
03:39:20:WU00:FS00:Core PID:3412
03:39:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Preparing to commence simulation
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 544511 -> 1306268 (decompressed 239.8 percent)
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=544511 data_size=1306268, decompressed_data_size=1306268 diff=0
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Project: 9500 (Run 1217, Clone 1, Gen 130)
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
03:39:21:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
03:39:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 3 to 3
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:Resuming from checkpoint
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:   0   1720356884   1720356884
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:   1    833160639    833160639
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:   2   2691419346   2691419346
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:   3   2426886926   2426886926
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:   4   1451605978   1451605978
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:Resumed from checkpoint
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 400000
03:39:45:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed    400001 out of 40000000 steps (1%).
03:39:46:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Detected clock skew (1 mins 06 secs), adjusting time estimates
03:41:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
03:41:41:49:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
03:46:57:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed    800000 out of 40000000 steps (2%).
03:54:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   1200000 out of 40000000 steps (3%).
04:01:11:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   1600000 out of 40000000 steps (4%).
04:08:18:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   2000000 out of 40000000 steps (5%).
04:15:24:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   2400000 out of 40000000 steps (6%).
04:22:30:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   2800000 out of 40000000 steps (7%).
04:29:36:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   3200000 out of 40000000 steps (8%).
04:36:41:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   3600000 out of 40000000 steps (9%).
04:43:47:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   4000000 out of 40000000 steps (10%).
04:50:53:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   4400000 out of 40000000 steps (11%).
04:57:59:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   4800000 out of 40000000 steps (12%).
05:05:05:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   5200000 out of 40000000 steps (13%).
05:12:11:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   5600000 out of 40000000 steps (14%).
05:19:16:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   6000000 out of 40000000 steps (15%).
05:26:22:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   6400000 out of 40000000 steps (16%).
05:33:28:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   6800000 out of 40000000 steps (17%).
05:40:34:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   7200000 out of 40000000 steps (18%).
05:47:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   7600000 out of 40000000 steps (19%).
05:54:46:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   8000000 out of 40000000 steps (20%).
06:01:51:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   8400000 out of 40000000 steps (21%).
06:08:57:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   8800000 out of 40000000 steps (22%).
06:09:41:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
06:16:03:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   9200000 out of 40000000 steps (23%).
06:23:09:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed   9600000 out of 40000000 steps (24%).
06:30:15:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  10000000 out of 40000000 steps (25%).
06:37:20:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  10400000 out of 40000000 steps (26%).
06:44:26:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  10800000 out of 40000000 steps (27%).
06:51:32:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  11200000 out of 40000000 steps (28%).
06:58:38:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  11600000 out of 40000000 steps (29%).
07:05:44:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  12000000 out of 40000000 steps (30%).
07:12:50:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  12400000 out of 40000000 steps (31%).
07:19:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  12800000 out of 40000000 steps (32%).
07:27:02:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  13200000 out of 40000000 steps (33%).
07:28:24:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
07:34:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  13600000 out of 40000000 steps (34%).
07:41:13:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  14000000 out of 40000000 steps (35%).
07:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  14400000 out of 40000000 steps (36%).
07:55:25:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  14800000 out of 40000000 steps (37%).
08:02:31:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  15200000 out of 40000000 steps (38%).
08:09:37:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  15600000 out of 40000000 steps (39%).
08:16:43:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  16000000 out of 40000000 steps (40%).
08:23:49:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  16400000 out of 40000000 steps (41%).
08:30:55:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  16800000 out of 40000000 steps (42%).
08:38:01:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  17200000 out of 40000000 steps (43%).
08:45:07:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  17600000 out of 40000000 steps (44%).
08:52:13:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  18000000 out of 40000000 steps (45%).
08:59:19:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  18400000 out of 40000000 steps (46%).
09:06:25:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  18800000 out of 40000000 steps (47%).
09:13:30:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  19200000 out of 40000000 steps (48%).
09:20:36:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  19600000 out of 40000000 steps (49%).
******************************* Date: 2014-06-09 *******************************
09:27:42:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  20000000 out of 40000000 steps (50%).
09:34:48:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  20400000 out of 40000000 steps (51%).
09:41:54:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  20800000 out of 40000000 steps (52%).
09:44:26:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
09:49:00:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  21200000 out of 40000000 steps (53%).
09:56:06:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  21600000 out of 40000000 steps (54%).
10:03:12:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  22000000 out of 40000000 steps (55%).
10:10:17:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  22400000 out of 40000000 steps (56%).
10:17:23:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  22800000 out of 40000000 steps (57%).
10:24:29:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  23200000 out of 40000000 steps (58%).
10:31:35:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  23600000 out of 40000000 steps (59%).
10:38:41:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  24000000 out of 40000000 steps (60%).
10:45:47:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  24400000 out of 40000000 steps (61%).
10:52:52:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  24800000 out of 40000000 steps (62%).
10:59:58:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  25200000 out of 40000000 steps (63%).
11:07:04:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  25600000 out of 40000000 steps (64%).
11:10:54:74:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
11:14:12:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  26000000 out of 40000000 steps (65%).
11:20:27:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
11:21:13:Saving configuration to config.xml
11:21:13:<config>
11:21:13:  <!-- Network -->
11:21:13:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:21:13:
11:21:13:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:21:13:  <power v='FULL'/>
11:21:13:
11:21:13:  <!-- User Information -->
11:21:13:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:21:13:  <team v='50711'/>
11:21:13:  <user v='james888'/>
11:21:13:
11:21:13:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:21:13:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
11:21:13:</config>
11:21:14:FS00:Shutting core down
11:21:20:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
11:21:20:WARNING:WU00:Slot ID 0 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
11:21:20:WU00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:DUMPED project:9500 run:1217 clone:1 gen:130 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000946652edcc53642d31ef8e4c46
11:21:20:WU00:Connecting to 171.67.108.60:8080
11:21:20:WU00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
11:21:20:WU00:Cleaning up
11:21:22:WU01:FS01:0x15:Completed  26400000 out of 40000000 steps (66%).
11:21:36:Saving configuration to config.xml
11:21:36:<config>
11:21:36:  <!-- Network -->
11:21:36:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:21:36:
11:21:36:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:21:36:  <power v='FULL'/>
11:21:36:
11:21:36:  <!-- User Information -->
11:21:36:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:21:36:  <team v='50711'/>
11:21:36:  <user v='james888'/>
11:21:36:
11:21:36:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:21:36:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'/>
11:21:36:</config>
11:22:26:103:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
```


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah, I see, it's running core_15 WU's on that 750.


> 03:38:40:WU01:FS01:*FahCore 0x15* started
> 03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:
> 03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:*------------------------------*
> 03:38:40:WU01:FS01:0x15:Folding@Home GPU Core
> ...


That's nice PPD/watt.  A GTX 560 Ti will do a little better, but it uses over 150 watts vs. your less than 50 watts.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ah, I see, it's running core_15 WU's on that 750.
> 
> That's nice PPD/watt.  A GTX 560 Ti will do a little better, but it uses over 150 watts vs. your less than 50 watts.


That is the point of the 750ti. PPD/watt. Whisper quiet, and stays cool. When I get a chance I will overclock them a bit. I know I can get up to 1400mhz gaming stable.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm finishing off paying for my new monitor,  then I need a used 770 to replace my 480.  Then I'll be hunting for folding cards.  Need best bang for buck used,  660s?  660ti?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 12, 2014)

Overclocked the 750ti, and got just over 33,000 today. Under 50 watts.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm,  good power usage,  but same ppd basically as my 480.  I don't pay for power,  so not an issue.  So I might look at 660/tis then.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2014)

johnspack said:


> I'm finishing off paying for my new monitor,  then I need a used 770 to replace my 480.  Then I'll be hunting for folding cards.  Need best bang for buck used,  660s?  660ti?


What time frame?


----------



## johnspack (Jun 12, 2014)

Pretty darn quick...  if I heard some numbers...  I could budget.  It's pretty much done now so....


----------



## johnspack (Jun 12, 2014)

Within 2months,  I would prefer,  even if I don't eat....
Well,  that would be one month,  as I'd send a payment
to start.....
Seeing used 770s for 250,  I could handle that I think....


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2014)

Picked up a 7850 (MSI TFIII)- it's installed and will try it out for folding for awhile. Temps are great so far with the Twin Frozr III cooler (42C at full load )


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2014)

So I had run into some hdd/backup/program/ssd-hdd arranging/folder placement and disappearing/weird voodoo over the last few days, and it caused a problem for me both crunching and folding.  I had to reinstall both programs, and since I was still in the process of backing up/reinstalling stuff, I had paused my folding and crunching.

Resumed BOINC  last night, and I forgot to resume F@H, so I'll be back tomorrow with some progress!



Never-ending issues seems like


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> So I had run into some hdd/backup/program/ssd-hdd arranging/folder placement and disappearing/weird voodoo over the last few days, and it caused a problem for me both crunching and folding.  I had to reinstall both programs, and since I was still in the process of backing up/reinstalling stuff, I had paused my folding and crunching.
> 
> Resumed BOINC  last night, and I forgot to resume F@H, so I'll be back tomorrow with some progress!
> 
> ...



Well that just sucks bro! Can ya say "Friday the 13th?"


----------



## xvi (Jun 13, 2014)

Full moon too, I hear.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2014)

xvi said:


> Full moon too, I hear.



Oh yea, forgot that. LOL


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> So I had run into some hdd/backup/program/ssd-hdd arranging/folder placement and disappearing/weird voodoo over the last few days, and it caused a problem for me both crunching and folding.  I had to reinstall both programs, and since I was still in the process of backing up/reinstalling stuff, I had paused my folding and crunching.
> 
> Resumed BOINC  last night, and I forgot to resume F@H, so I'll be back tomorrow with some progress!
> 
> ...


Gaming is half your problem. You need to quit that addiction cold turkey.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2014)

james888 said:


> Gaming is half your problem. You need to quit that addiction cold turkey.



Really, I haven't been gaming as much as I would like to.  The failure to resume this time was from the backups and resinstalls going on; I didn't want to slow anything down or anything like that. 

Now, i try to game on my wife's PC, which does fine most of the time.  @[Ion] is the one that introduced me to acclimating to gaming on less than ideal system with less than stellar graphics while the better systems are busy, but I'm finally catching on 


Edit: and why is Ion the only person I seem to not be able to tag here?


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2014)

FYI-

We started a thread for a cruncher/folder project build in Kreij's honor:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...reij-techpowerup-plans-to-cure-cancer.202061/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Edit: and why is Ion the only person I seem to not be able to tag here?


Very interesting.  I can't get it to work either, even though it looks like it will.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> Full moon too, I hear.



Enjoy.  There won't be another Full Moon on Friday June, 13th until 2049.  I'll most definitely miss that one.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Edit: and why is Ion the only person I seem to not be able to tag here?




 That is a very good question? Is his username still on the site?

And still don't know what has happened to him.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2014)

Ion is taggable but you have to use the "long way" for some reason 

@[Ion]


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey folks, if anyone wants to break free from Windows on NVIDIA based machines for F@H (and WCG which hasn't been an issue before), I did some experimentation last night and got F@H GPU folding working on a GTX 470 on an existing Mint 15 x64 system running just WCG previously. I may be able to answer some questions about it (be sure to check the last post especially) in this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-install-opencl-ubuntu.202050/


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2014)

How much can your ppd vary day by day? I was getting ~30,000 and today and yesterday less than 20,000. I did overclock and I worry that this is a sign my overclock is not folding stable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> How much can your ppd vary day by day? I was getting ~30,000 and today and yesterday less than 20,000. I did overclock and I worry that this is a sign my overclock is not folding stable.


Where are you getting your stats?  Because of how long it takes to finish a WU, the different PPD of different WU's AND how (seemingly) arbitrary Free-dc's updates are, Free-dc can show wild swings.  EOC shows points in lock step with F@H and lists the points and when you submitted them.  That's why I use EOC.  On EOC, you've gotten 19,280 points per day for 3 days running.   Free-dc shows you at 33,373 points today while EOC shows you at 14,093.
OC'ing: Look in the log and select the "warnings and errors" box.  If everything is running okay, you should only see a list of days.  If anything else is there, you have a problem.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2014)

I get them from free-dc. Yesterday I got 19,000 and today it looks like I had 14,000 but I must of looked a bit too soon. I have 33,000 today so all good.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> How much can your ppd vary day by day? I was getting ~30,000 and today and yesterday less than 20,000. I did overclock and I worry that this is a sign my overclock is not folding stable.



If your overclocking is too much you'll see other things besides PPD variation.  Such as complete lockup of the PC, loss of mouse control, or extremely slow task switching.  Bluebumblebee is correct.  Your PPD is just fine. And thanks for adding to the team.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 17, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> If your overclocking is too much you'll see other things besides PPD variation.  Such as complete lockup of the PC, loss of mouse control, or extremely slow task switching.  Bluebumblebee is correct.  Your PPD is just fine. And thanks for adding to the team.


Well good, my overclock must definitely be stable. I am even crunching full bore and the computer feels nothing but responsive. I have another 750ti I plan to add to the mix here soon too.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> Well good, my overclock must definitely be stable. I am even crunching full bore and the computer feels nothing but responsive. I have another 750ti I plan to add to the mix here soon too.



In your boinc settings, is your cpu set to 100% while also folding?  When I started folding, I dropped that down a bit but if I don't need to, maybe I'll bump it back up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2014)

@T-Bob and @mx500torid , You've gotten credits for 8000 points.  What's up with that?

Also, found out that beta testing of AMD GPU's under Linux is going on. (since the end of May)  You must set the GPU slot to "client-type advanced".   Yep, beta testing under advanced.


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2014)

Speaking of AMD GPUs under linux, any thoughts on Folding under SteamOS? Should everything work normally since it's just Debian?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> In your boinc settings, is your cpu set to 100% while also folding?  When I started folding, I dropped that down a bit but if I don't need to, maybe I'll bump it back up.


It is at 100%. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.

I know windows drivers are better than linux drivers at least for gpu's, but does anyone know if there is more gpu folding performance in linux. I know it my cryptocurrency compute work linux worked but you lost performance with amd at least.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> It is at 100%. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.
> 
> I know windows drivers are better than linux drivers at least for gpu's, but does anyone know if there is more gpu folding performance in linux. I know it my cryptocurrency compute work linux worked but you lost performance with amd at least.



You should give one core per gpu to fold at best ppd (adjust % of processors):


----------



## johnspack (Jun 18, 2014)

Getting close to paying off my last crashes...  fning 460 dollar 1920x1200 monitor,  480 card...  one step ahead, 2 back.  Almost paid off new 400 dollar monitor after 3 months,  still haven't replaced messed up 480.  Which fortunately still folds,  so I just fold it full bag until it dies.  Coming close to having funds to purchase a used 770 now,  and need offers if anyone has please!  I will try to come up with 250 cash obo for that.  Also need a 660 or similar to take out my folding 480,  my landlord is not happy with power usage!  I must keep folding now,  both my father and mother died from cancer,  it's up to me.....


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

@johnspack- I know you're preferring NVidia cards but consider Radeon for their lower power, temps, outstanding performance in OpenCL.... you can get a 7870 for under $200 and get over 50k ppd for around 150w 

Keep an eye on my stats for awhile- I'm running a 7850 that I bought for $100 and it's getting over 40k ppd for 110w and at 42C Max on temps


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @T-Bob and @mx500torid , You've gotten credits for 8000 points.  What's up with that?
> 
> Also, found out that beta testing of AMD GPU's under Linux is going on. (since the end of May)  You must set the GPU slot to "client-type advanced".   Yep, beta testing under advanced.



I'm m not sure as my folding client crashed on me earlier in the day. Ill look into it though.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Keep an eye on my stats for awhile- I'm running a 7850 that I bought for $100 and it's getting over 40k ppd for 110w and at 42C Max on temps


Not discounting your contribution, but just using this to note the extreme efficiency of a 750ti. 33k ppd at under 50 watts...


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> Not discounting your contribution, but just using this to note the extreme efficiency of a 750ti. 33k ppd at under 50 watts...



Even better!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2014)

By the way, the second 750ti should be up and running starting on the weekend. I guess my WCG ppd will have to suffer the loss of one more core...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> By the way, the second 750ti should be up and running starting on the weekend. I guess my WCG ppd will have to suffer the loss of one more core...


In the same system?  The 750"s don't run FAH_core_17 so they don't need as much CPU.  One thread should feed both GPU's. (if you look in task manager, you will most likely see FAHcore bouncing around, but most of the time staying under 5%)
As for the PPD comparisons, you can't compare GPU's running different FAH_core's. 
Also, I don't know where you're getting 33K PPD.  EOC (and Free-dc) shows you at a little over 20K.  Are you not running it full time?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 18, 2014)

Flashed both the GTX 470 and GTX 465 to 700MHz core, already seen about 2K PPD estimated PPD increase on the GTX 470 in my Linux Mint test box. I'm hoping to get the GTX 465 seated in my Q9550/Maximus II Formula Mint server/get Linux folding set up on that, and conjoin that and my 3770K/ASRock Z77 Extreme6/GTX 470 on an old Corsair TX750 PSU. Currently the GTX 465 is on my ASRock K8NF6P s754 system with a 2.4GHz Athlon64 running Win7 that can barely keep up. I also have my MSI 7970 reference and XFX 7950 on my Athlon X2 4400+ and ASUS A8N32-SLI where they are running alright on Win7.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 18, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Flashed both the GTX 470 and GTX 465 to 700MHz core, already seen about 2K PPD estimated PPD increase on the GTX 470 in my Linux Mint test box. I'm hoping to get the GTX 465 seated in my Q9550/Maximus II Formula Mint server/get Linux folding set up on that, and conjoin that and my 3770K/ASRock Z77 Extreme6/GTX 470 on an old Corsair TX750 PSU. Currently the GTX 465 is on my ASRock K8NF6P s754 system with a 2.4GHz Athlon64 running Win7 that can barely keep up. I also have my MSI 7970 reference and XFX 7950 on my Athlon X2 4400+ and ASUS A8N32-SLI where they are running alright on Win7.


Impressive  all that I can justify running in the summer is a 280x part time.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @T-Bob and @mx500torid , You've gotten credits for 8000 points.  What's up with that?
> 
> Also, found out that beta testing of AMD GPU's under Linux is going on. (since the end of May)  You must set the GPU slot to "client-type advanced".   Yep, beta testing under advanced.


Sweet I'll have to install Linux on my Xeon (Core2Dou series) system and install my 7870 and give it a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Also, I don't know where you're getting 33K PPD.  EOC (and Free-dc) shows you at a little over 20K.  Are you not running it full time?



I am looking at this graph here. I have had a few 33k days. I also have some 20k days. The 14k day, but I was not full time. I am no expert here yet, but FAH ppd seems pretty stable for the most part. I am assuming the 20k days were from me putting WCG at 100%, because it wasn't for other reasons. The client still says estimated 28k too. So I am assuming that a 750ti can put out ~30k. I could be wrong.

Another thing that I consider is that a 750ti was really close in compute performance to a 7850. That was on an immature mining kernel, so many believed that more mining performance would come from a 750ti over time. FAH is a bit different than crypto mining, but I figure they can't be that far off because both use gpu compute power in my case. I also know there have been some problems with 750ti's and FAH, and although I can do work now, I may get more performance out of them later.

Thoughts? I could totally be wrong, as I have before. Most recently on this forum were my assumptions with ncpu's in WCG.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 19, 2014)

My 480 does 30-40k ppd...  I need to at least match that.  Plus my main 480 is too weak to run modern games.  Have a buyer for that one,  but 100 bucks won't get me a 770!  Arg,  radeons,  I just don't like them,  ccc sucks,  the drivers suck,  sorry I love my nvidia cards....  dumb as that may be!  Too old to change I guess......


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 19, 2014)

GTX 465 is running on my Q9550 Mint rig, and I conjoined it with my GTX 470/3770K Mint rig on a Corsair TX750, but folding is suspended due to airflow (and to a lesser extent, power) issues. Just suspending the GTX 470 shaved 170w off the total power consumption of the conjoined machines at the wall, card on is 730w and card off is 560w through a 2009 Corsair TX750. I'd love to replace these cards, but they would be worth pathetic amounts of money and aren't really in sellable condition anymore, so I'll run them until they crap out I guess. At least a GTX 780 Ti probably replaces like 6-8 GTX 470s, glad things keep getting better.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 19, 2014)

Must be a sign from above...  the last ashtray I had,  which I didn't even use for cigs anymore,  just got smashed into a billion pieces.  Had a heavy incense holder in it,  bumped it....
I hit 6 months tobacco free on the 28th.  Keep folding for cancer!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2014)

johnspack said:


> My 480 does 30-40k ppd...  I need to at least match that.  Plus my main 480 is too weak to run modern games.  Have a buyer for that one,  but 100 bucks won't get me a 770!  Arg,  radeons,  I just don't like them,  ccc sucks,  the drivers suck,  sorry I love my nvidia cards....  dumb as that may be!  Too old to change I guess......


FYI: All I'm running is a 7770 at 1100MHz.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 20, 2014)

I ran a 7770 at 1300 for a while (I used so many 7770s, great cards for low cost) and it managed almost 50k ppd under 80 watts.

Good on you @johnspack for being tobacco free! Awesome milestone!


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> *Back to the 290 we still need to see the full potential of this bad boy. Until now 75,410 seems to be the max but that is less than 0,1% shy of what my re-branded 7970 can do. Dry ice it and pull 80 k on a 13000 and I will buy some decent HW to beat it*.



Does this apply to the gpu @T-Bob is running as well? He turned in a bunch of jobs at *over 87k* *each* over the past few days!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Does this apply to the gpu @T-Bob is running as well? He turned in a bunch of jobs at *over 87k* *each* over the past few days!!!


No   It is hard to beat a 780 Ti.

Edit: Just saw his numbers! 232k PPD. 5 min 26 sec TPF on a 13000. I think that he got the OC dialed up. I want a WC'ed 780 Ti.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2014)

Power bill was $730 at work, so need to kill off some machines, starting with some Pentium 4s of course. Hoping to keep what modern stuff I can online though (the stuff worth keeping online).


----------



## Nordic (Jun 23, 2014)

Another 750ti brought online for the cause. Looking at system info, it says unsupported although it does run WU's. How long does it usually take for a new architecture to be supported? Since the 750ti is a niche card right now I think it might be awhile.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2014)

Who knows.  They still haven't fixed the problems with the GK104's.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Who knows.  They still haven't fixed the problems with the GK104's.


I bet there is more ppd to get out of all of them. These 750ti's were about the same as a 7850 in bitcoin mining.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 24, 2014)

Arg,  first 100+f temp day inside my apt today.  Don't have ac,  landlord wants 30 more for that...  so I'll be
taking down my fermi for the summer soon.  Just watching the weather,  but when it gets hot here,  it gets
hot.  May get a few more days out of it......  Praying for Kepler manna......


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Does this apply to the gpu @T-Bob is running as well? He turned in a bunch of jobs at *over 87k* *each* over the past few days!!!


That's my watercooled 780Ti. I just got my 7970 back online Friday night.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 24, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Arg,  first 100+f temp day _*inside*_ my apt today.  Don't have ac,  landlord wants 30 _*more*_ for that


That's wrong. Can you buy a window AC unit?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going to try and test today if I can get the GTX 465 and GTX 470 running simultaneously on my Q9550/Maximus II Formula rig. If so, I may switch the 3770K machine back to Windows and move the Tahiti Radeons on there and put away the ASUS A8N32-SLI which has a defective CMOS chip that dumps its RAM as soon as the system loses AC power. I'm tempted to try the Radeons in Linux, but those two cards are responsible for half of my PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm going to try and test today if I can get the GTX 465 and GTX 470 running simultaneously on my Q9550/Maximus II Formula rig. If so, I may switch the 3770K machine back to Windows and move the Tahiti Radeons on there and put away the ASUS A8N32-SLI which has a *defective CMOS chip that dumps its RAM as soon as the system loses AC power*. I'm tempted to try the Radeons in Linux, but those two cards are responsible for half of my PPD.


That's not a dead CMOS battery?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not a dead CMOS battery?



I've changed it and also probed the chip holder to make sure power is getting there as well. An ASUS NF4 board I bought from Mad Shot did the same thing until it died, and I have an ASRock board that saves settings when unplugged, but the RTC stalls.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2014)

@Jstn7477 , thanks for the instructions on how to get Nvidia GPU F@H working on Linux.  I got it working yesterday. BTW, AMD F@H under Linux is supposed to work as well, (just set the client-type to advanced) and you don't have to do anything like the CUDA install.
@BUCK NASTY , I don't know about PPD under Linux, but my 660 Ti is showing in the client as pulling ~79K on a P9408 and that's without any OC. (that model of 660 Ti runs @ Nvidia's stock clocks, no factory OC)  I'm still learning Linux, but what I could see from _system monitor_ is that the client loaded one core to 100%, and under the list of processes, it shows a 12-17% load.  I have that system in a poor case oops and am nervous about letting her rip on F@H and WCG at the same time.  The GPU is running @ 71 degrees without an OC, but I never saw it out of the low 60's in my P280.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 24, 2014)

I might try AMD folding on Linux on my desktop, it has a single HD 7950 currently and has one 160GB drive with Ubuntu 14.04 on it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, I did find that the CUDA install does install the 331 version of the drivers, which is a problem for me with my GK104 GPU.  Simple to switch it back though.
I did not try to see if I could have installed it under 14.04 LTS.  I'm liking Mint's interface better than Ubuntu's.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 25, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I might try AMD folding on Linux on my desktop, it has a single HD 7950 currently and has one 160GB drive with Ubuntu 14.04 on it.


If at all like trying to get bitcoin mining going on linux, it was a pain. I had the hardest time getting open cl to work.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 25, 2014)

The GTX 465 and GTX 470 seem to be working perfectly together on Linux, all I did was put in the 470, add a folding slot and bam, estimated 58K PPD and rising.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 25, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> The GTX 465 and GTX 470 seem to be working perfectly together on Linux, all I did was put in the 470, add a folding slot and bam, estimated 58K PPD and rising.


Difference is Amd. Amd drivers on linux are no where near the level of nvidea drivers. I am not saying don't try, but expect a challenge.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> Difference is Amd. Amd drivers on linux are no where near the level of nvidea drivers. I am not saying don't try, but expect a challenge.



Yep, I have played around with AMD drivers since Steam was released on Linux, and back then NVIDIA cards seemed to work nearly flawlessly while my 7950 was getting the framerate of an IGP in Team Fortress 2. I haven't messed around with it in about a year, though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2014)

> if I understand correctly it is possible right now to use an AMD GPU with Linux and the FAH core 17 ?
> 
> this is a very good news ! so should I use an AMD driver in particular ?
> 
> it must therefore be nothing except adjust the GPU slot on "client-type advanced" ?





> Yes, that's what it looks like.* AMD 14.4 drivers* should work fine. Client-type advanced should pick them up once the current workunit finishes.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

As soon as my Internet gets back up, I'll be folding again. Not sure if you guys have Comcast, but around here they're all idiots that sure aren't too bright.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 25, 2014)

For those who want to run AMD GPUs on Linux, I... suggest not trying to. Had to reinstall Mint 15 on my 3770K to get the cards working without the X server crashing, then install the drivers (which actually have an installer now, thank God, I used to have to use the .run file to make DEB packages and it was even worse). The drivers install fine, the cards seemed to work after reboot, so I installed the F@H stuff and the cards were folding, so I rebooted again, and the GUI is now unusable, parts of the taskbar appear but everything else aside from the desktop and its icons is invisible. Also, each F@H core literally uses half of the i7, not good when both cards use at most one thread combined in Windows.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> That's wrong. Can you buy a window AC unit?


Have a window unit,  he will charge me 30 more if I put it in.  Will have to put it in for July...  by August it can hit 100f outside,  120f inside.....
Yes,  it can get hot in Canada!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 26, 2014)

Cracked 100f in my apt again today,  I hit finish on the last 13000 wu,  god I hope it finishes.  480s should not be folded!!!!!   See you all again when I get keplers.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2014)

Well,  we hit some freaky sub 20c weather here for a day or 2,  so I'll try to squeak out another wu or 2.  Cool temps are so nice in the summer.......


----------



## Nordic (Jun 29, 2014)

> Please note that currently, FahCore_17 isn't supported on Maxwell GPUs due to a Driver bug. Nvidia is aware of it and once a fix is released, development can test FahCore_17 on Maxwell GPUs. Do note that there isn't any ETA provided for this. Also note that you can fold FahCore_15 WUs on Maxwell GPUs only in Windows. Since you have a Linux system, you can't fold on that GPU for now.


Are core 17 wu's better than core 15?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> Are core 17 wu's better than core 15?


Higher PPD potential due to the QRB.  And, there are some core_15 WU's that are real stinkers, like the P8018's.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Higher PPD potential due to the QRB.  And, there are some core_15 WU's that are real stinkers, like the P8018's.


I seem to either get really low work with ~14kppd or really high work with ~30kppd. Is that why?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> I seem to either get really low work with ~14kppd or really high work with ~30kppd. Is that why?


What I'm seeing is that you are getting P7620-1 for 5187 points and P7622-7 for 14093 points.  The 14K WU's, IIRC, are the highest PPD WU's for core_15.  What I remember about the P7620-1 was the 2.21 to 2.25 version upgrade of core_15 and the reduced PPD and how we used to switch back to the older version.
Short answer, yes.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What I'm seeing is that you are getting P7620-1 for 5187 points and P7622-7 for 14093 points.  The 14K WU's, IIRC, are the highest PPD WU's for core_15.  What I remember about the P7620-1 was the 2.21 to 2.25 version upgrade of core_15 and the reduced PPD and how we used to switch back to the older version.
> Short answer, yes.


My difference in ppd might also be having to do with I am going off estimated ppd, but it looks like you are talking about base ppd.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2014)

Estimated PPD with core_15 is quite accurate.  It's all over the place with core_17.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Estimated PPD with core_15 is quite accurate.  It's all over the place with core_17.


I think I said that awkwardly. Fah has some sort of extra credit for finishing early? On some days I get ~30kppd for one 750ti. Another day I will get ~14k ppd. I am trying to find out why I am getting such wide differences in ppd from day to day. I am thinking from what you said, I am just not getting the extra credit sort of speak.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2014)

QRB=Quick Return Bonus.  Available on core_17 and SMP WU's.  You only get base points credit for core_15, and you can only run core_15 with your 750 Ti.  F@H has always had big differences in PPD between different projects.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2014)

So if I am getting 30k ppd it is because I finished maybe two 14k wu's. Some days I don't finish two so I get less?

I am just trying to gauge how much ppd one can get from them because it seems to vary so much right now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> So if I am getting 30k ppd it is because I finished maybe two 14k wu's. *Some days I don't finish two so I get less?*
> 
> I am just trying to gauge how much ppd one can get from them because *it seems to vary so much right now*.


Yes.

That is, unfortunately, normal.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 2, 2014)

I was having a PM conversation with BB, and figured I would cross post this here.

I am sure it is the similar for you, but I love this computing for science. It gives purpose to my computer hobby. I like to play with hardware, and with WCG and now FAH I have a reason to have 5 computers around the house. I have computers to tinker, to push, to play with. I have a reason to tune performance, because gaming hardly needs it. I would of joined FAH sooner but I was paying for hardware with cryptocurrencies.

You will be seeing me slowly add more hardware, remove hardware, trying to find a balance of budget and power bill and hardware available. My WCG ppd is suffering a bit but thats ok. I have a new areas to tune for.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> My WCG ppd is suffering a bit but thats ok. I have a new areas to tune for.



(A+B)/2=


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm seeing 7970/280X's listed for as low as $150 on CL.  Might be a good time to pick some up if you can. 

Just wish I knew how low these GPU's will go.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> (A+B)/2=


Maybe because I started here with WCG, and like big numbers and want WCG pie I feel a pinch, but


thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm seeing 7970/280X's listed for as low as $150 on CL.  Might be a good time to pick some up if you can.
> 
> Just wish I knew how low these GPU's will go.


I saw that too here. They will go lower I think. Gpu crypto mining is getting exceedingly hard to do, so I see more and more people stopping and dropping some cards.

Hey FAH team. I have a little surprise for you.







Yes, I have two.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah,  crap,  I am done.  Had to put in the ac today,  and on my 15a line,  not going to allow folding on a 480.  Plus the 30 more I have to 
pay my landlord for the ac,  and my rent is going up 10.  Now my 485 a month goes down to 445,  of which 120 goes to shaw,  have to get ecig supplies,  
and the rest goes for food.  I don't eat much.  Dam I need kepler cards now.....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ordered a "pristine" Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce for $200 + shipping used on eBay tonight, crossing my fingers it works fine and will last. It will be going in my home desktop and I'll move the crappy Gigabyte HD 7950 somewhere to fold. If I can't negotiate something with the power usage next month, I'll probably take most or all the Fermi cards offline as they are rather terrible nowadays.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> Maybe because I started here with WCG, and like big numbers and want WCG pie I feel a pinch, but
> 
> I saw that too here. They will go lower I think. Gpu crypto mining is getting exceedingly hard to do, so I see more and more people stopping and dropping some cards.
> 
> ...


Well that is a surprise. It is a shame that you don't get the full 76222 point. As I can see you did do more than 10 WU that qualify for the QRB. Did you use your passkey?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2014)

I do have my passkey in. These are beta wu's if that negates QRB. I did just update to beta about 24 hours ago, but you say I have 10 wu's done that qualify so that shouldn't matter. I will be getting the other 750ti on these as well soon.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2014)

quick question, is folding affected by using a 32bit or 64bit system?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> quick question, is folding affected by using a 32bit or 64bit system?


From the F@H Wiki page(no mention of Win8):

* Supported Operating Systems*
_ 

Windows XP (32 bit & 64 bit)
Windows Vista (32 bit & 64 bit)
Windows 7 (32 bit & 64 bit)
Linux (32 bit)
Linux (64 bit)
Mac OSX_


----------



## xvi (Jul 3, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> quick question, is folding affected by using a 32bit or 64bit system?


PPD difference? I don't think so. 64-bit will be, of course, the better of the two, but since we're talking about GPU loads that are rather detached from CPU, I would suspect not. I'd wait for someone with experience on the matter to weigh in though.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 4, 2014)

I got the other 750ti on beta's late last night. Hopefully it will start churning out a bunch of points. From the extreme overclocking stats I see I have already put in 21187 points from up till 9am. I am hoping I can break 100k on a day today or tomorrow if those estimated ppd of 70k are any bit close.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 4, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ordered a "pristine" Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce for $200 + shipping used on eBay tonight, crossing my fingers it works fine and will last. It will be going in my home desktop and I'll move the crappy Gigabyte HD 7950 somewhere to fold. If I can't negotiate something with the power usage next month, I'll probably take most or all the Fermi cards offline as they are rather terrible nowadays.


145 k PPD in average @ 1128 MHz (mine). Good choice.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> I got the other 750ti on beta's late last night. Hopefully it will start churning out a bunch of points. From the extreme overclocking stats I see I have already put in 21187 points from up till 9am. I am hoping I can break 100k on a day today or tomorrow if those estimated ppd of 70k are any bit close.


I am at 120k ppd for today by 6pm. It looks like I have two more wu's coming in that will probably make the midnight cut off, but I don't know how quick the validation process is.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=658658


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 6, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am at 120k ppd for today by 6pm. It looks like I have two more wu's coming in that will probably make the midnight cut off, but I don't know how quick the validation process is.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=658658


Validation is immediate. If it uploads by midnight, you will get credit @ the 1AM final update for the day.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Validation is immediate. If it uploads by midnight, you will get credit @ the 1AM final update for the day.


And by midnight he means 9PM PDT.  Of course the client is +7 hours(UTC).  And by +7 I mean during DST.  When we get back to PST, it is +8 hours.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And by midnight he means 9PM PDT.  Of course the client is +7 hours(UTC).  And by +7 I mean during DST.  When we get back to PST, it is +8 hours.


That is correct, and I just had two more wu's complete so I am done for the day. Just waiting to see the data.

Another thing that is helping my ppd is that the last day, and the next few days going forward I have not gamed so ppd should be maximized.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And by midnight he means 9PM PDT.  Of course the client is +7 hours(UTC).  And by +7 I mean during DST.  When we get back to PST, it is +8 hours.


No, I meant Midnight EST! You mean people actually live in other timezones? LOL


----------



## Nordic (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like I broke 150k  on the 6th. These 750ti's are really churning it out now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2014)

@james888 , your 750Ti's are averaging 68150 PPD (each) based on your points awarded over the last 2 days.  Thanks @mstenholm for the help with the bonus calculations.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gigabyte R9 280X arrived today in great condition, default speed is 1100/1500 1.2v out of the box, so really no OC needed at all. I hope to have it in my main desktop to replace my year old Newegg bought Gigabyte HD 7950 (repaired last year after all video output died) which I am having problems with again, had driver crashes and I underclocked the RAM to 1200MHz and now the display flickers bad when it changes clock states. Hopefully this 280X serves me well, it's a Windforce board, PCB version 2.0 with a small VRM heatsink too. Right now I am running it through Unigine Valley at pathetic FPS on a s754 board, no issues have cropped up and I don't expect any either.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey guys, just saying that I finally brought the 290s back online toinght.  The problem is that I can't be folding 24/7, as the my power bill this time was much higher.   So I'm going to run a little bit, like 3 days/week.  I heard that if you keep pausing, you lose out on the bonus points so my plan is to let it fold for a few days, then stop it all together til another few days pass.  I hope it works; i'll know in a little bit i guess.



Jstn7477 said:


> Hopefully this 280X serves me well, it's a Windforce board, PCB version 2.0 with a small VRM heatsink too.




Sounds like you got a decent card, and I hope it continues to go well.  Despite what most think and say, there are some good deals to be had on ebay.

I just ordered a 270x the other day that'll go in the other pc.  I hope that one works out, but it's going to give me issues I think, as it was listed with a fan/cooler problem lol.  However, a new cooler is being shipped with it, so I'm hopeful   If I can keep the power low on that one, it'll fold 24/7, as does the 7770 still.


Anyway, it's awesome to see you all still doing great work, and I hope to be able to share in that


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Hey guys, just saying that I finally brought the 290s back online toinght.  The problem is that I can't be folding 24/7, as the my power bill this time was much higher.   So I'm going to run a little bit, like 3 days/week.  I heard that if you keep pausing, you lose out on the bonus points so my plan is to let it fold for a few days, then stop it all together til another few days pass.  I hope it works; i'll know in a little bit i guess.


That pesky power bill keeps sneaking up. Instead of running two cards half of the week, why not one card all week? (..unless F@H has scheduling to make it easy in which case I suggest both cards half a week for maximum F@H pie.)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2014)

In the Client v.6 days, I copied what @bogmali did and had shortcuts on the desktop for different things that I wanted the client to do.  One of the things that you could get the client to do back then was to do one work unit and then stop.  You can still do that, but you need to tell the client to finish. @manofthem , would it work for you to run them only at night?  You could just run one WU/GPU/night.  It would be best, (points wise) because of the QRB system, to always finish a WU instead of pausing.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2014)

@xvi and @thebluebumblebee I had considered both options, though with less info. I'm up for whatever the configuration with the best points really. I was thinking about having one run more often instead of 2, but that idea of having it run at night just 1 WU sounds pretty good to me. 

I'll give that a shot I think, but as I don't know how to do it, I'll be looking and asking for some guidance   but it'll have to wait til tomorrow night lol. 

Thanks for the info and suggestions fellas, I appreciate it


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 9, 2014)

R9 280X installed in my main rig this morning, AIO watercooler is running dry but got it primed by tilting my case 90 degrees backwards and thankfully the pump picked up some water before the machine would have thermal shutdown again. It is reading 140-150K estimated PPD at 1100/1500.

I took the Gigabyte 7950 and put it on my K8NF6P single core Athlon64 for now, seems the WU it is working on (9406) has checkpoints every few percent where it pegs the CPU at 100% with no GPU load, and then settles to 20-30% CPU usage and 86-90% GPU usage, supposed to be around 97%. That's probably where the PPD discrepancy is coming from, something with these ancient K8 chips is holding Core 17 back I guess, and perhaps it doesn't translate into full CPU usage..


----------



## Irony (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my pump installed finally a couple weeks ago but then went on a trip, I'm back crunching/folding now and kicking the 780 into high gear!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 10, 2014)

Dam,  I'm so broke for the summer...  60 more rent for ac,  extra bills,  still paying off my $400 monitor...  I need to fold for my mother and father who died from cancer.  Sept I'm looking for good deals on kepler cards.  Need one primary,  such as 770,  and then any folding cards,  like 660s,  750s.  It's very important to me now,  so I will try to do one payment deals ect,  food is no longer a concern.  Please keep me in mind,  I need to break 30 mil!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 10, 2014)

My MSI B85-G43 Gaming and Pentium G3258 ("Pentium 20th Anniversary Edition") arrived today, so the Gigabyte HD 7950 has something that won't bottleneck it. Overclocking is locked due to the chipset, so it's running stock and I'm working on voltage tuning it (currently 0.9v vcore). It's currently being used to run a game client using the IGP and the HD 7950 is running headless (can't control the clocks which is stupid), so no CPU crunching on it for now. Not bad for $100 shipped, the CPU was essentially $5. The board is quite nice too, but overclocking is locked which kind of sucks considering it could handle it.


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Team,

I setup a folding account for Kreij as TPU_remembers-Kreij

@sneekypeet 's new rig has just started folding under this account. If anyone else is interested in using it please drop me a PM and I'll send you the passkey


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 18, 2014)

Any ideas on what a 290x will do ppd wise? I looked at a chart but all it had were 290s.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks to manofthem he is going to keep me updated on what a 290 will do. I sold one of my 7950s and am looking to upgrade.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

Quick question Team- do you need to fold using the passkey for 10 jobs to start qualifying for the bonus or do you just need to complete 10 jobs?

3 jobs completed so far on the *TPU_remembers-Kreij* account and #4 should be done in about 2 hrs


----------



## Nordic (Jul 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Quick question Team- do you need to fold using the passkey for 10 jobs to start qualifying for the bonus or do you just need to complete 10 jobs?
> 
> 3 jobs completed so far on the *TPU_remembers-Kreij* account and #4 should be done in about 2 hrs


I think it was both. Someone will confirm this for me. By the way, pm me the passkey and I will get some ppd that way.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

james888 said:


> I think it was both. Someone will confirm this for me. By the way, pm me the passkey and I will get some ppd that way.



Done!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Quick question Team- do you need to fold using the passkey for 10 jobs to start qualifying for the bonus or do you just need to complete 10 jobs?
> 
> 3 jobs completed so far on the *TPU_remembers-Kreij* account and #4 should be done in about 2 hrs





> *What are the qualifications for the QRB?*
> The bonus is applied for users who use a passkey, have successfully returned at least 10 *bonus-eligible* WUs, have successfully returned 80% or more of assigned WUs, and returned the unit before its Timeout (formerly Preferred Deadline). Bonus points do not apply to partial returns.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 21, 2014)

Update My son wanted the 660 ti more than the 7950 so I traded him and got my 7950 back. Also got a new card on the way Im hoping will put out some pretty good ppd.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Update My son wanted the 660 ti more than the 7950 so I traded him and got my 7950 back. Also got a new card on the way Im hoping will put out some pretty good ppd.


Crazy kid. Good for the team though.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Thanks to manofthem he is going to keep me updated on what a 290 will do. I sold one of my 7950s and am looking to upgrade.



It looks like my reference 290 at stock clocks (947/1275) averages 150k.  I have only one 290 folding currently sp I could get a fair estimate on ppd.  Not sure if it makes a difference but it's also in the rig with 7/8 threads crunching.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

got a 10471 x18 thats killing one of my 7950s. What are you guys seeing on them? TPF 8 min 43 secs . Showing 81k yuck!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> got a 10471 x18 thats killing one of my 7950s. What are you guys seeing on them? TPF 8 min 43 secs . Showing 81k yuck!



I assume this is what you're referring to...?







I wish I knew more about what this meant


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> got a 10471 x18 thats killing one of my 7950s. What are you guys seeing on them? TPF 8 min 43 secs . Showing 81k yuck!





> My 7970 is seeing the same ... at least 30-40% below average whereas the nvidia cards are within 10% of average on the low end.


To everyone, P10470-10473 are new Core_18 work units (in beta):


> Core18 is an improved version of Core17 that uses that latest and greatest features from OpenMM.


*I would advise getting AMD GPU's off of beta* unless you want to report what you are seeing by joining the beta team.  @james888 ,750 Ti's don't like these either.  PG is aware of the poor AMD PPD.

@manofthem you are showing that you are working on a 13000 (the Project 13000 in the middle)  If you have trouble falling asleep: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ​To everyone, P10470-10473 are new Core_18 work units:
> ​*I would advise getting AMD GPU's off of beta* unless you want to report what you are seeing by joining the beta team.  @james888 ,750 Ti's don't like these either.  PG is aware of the poor AMD PPD.
> 
> @manofthem you are showing that you are working on a 13000 (the Project 13000 in the middle)  If you have trouble falling asleep: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl



Thanks for great info and the link. I'll be reading it through tomorrow, as I'm getting uber tired now


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

My AMD cards are not on beta


----------



## Nordic (Jul 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ​To everyone, P10470-10473 are new Core_18 work units (in beta):
> ​*I would advise getting AMD GPU's off of beta* unless you want to report what you are seeing by joining the beta team.  @james888 ,750 Ti's don't like these either.  PG is aware of the poor AMD PPD.
> 
> @manofthem you are showing that you are working on a 13000 (the Project 13000 in the middle)  If you have trouble falling asleep: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl


Are you sure they don't like them or if it is my recent partial use of one of them. I have read I don't need to be on beta's to get these high points now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> My AMD cards are not on beta


You know, I'm going to have to disagree with you on that.  At least one is.  Back on June 17, I even noticed that you got 8000 points for a WU.  The only way to get 8000 points was when P9201 was first in beta and the bonus was not being given.


james888 said:


> Are you sure they don't like them or if it is my recent partial use of one of them. I have read I don't need to be on beta's to get these high points now.


https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26528 (need to be logged on to see) starting about half way down page 2


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

OK I thought I had to add that and it is not there on the AMD cards. It is on the Nvidia cards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> OK I thought I had to add that and it is not there on the AMD cards. It is on the Nvidia cards.


So just for clarification, are you getting these new WU's without beta?  PG needs to know if that is happening.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

How do I check to see if I'll ever get beta WU's?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> How do I check to see if I'll ever get beta WU's?


You have to set _client-type _to beta.  Now where to set that is covered in that wiki (about half way down) that I referenced, although it does not mention beta.  (it mentions advanced and bigadv, which is the same place you would put beta)


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You have to set _client-type _to beta.  Now where to set that is covered in that wiki (about half way down) that I referenced, although it does not mention beta.  (it mentions advanced and bigadv, which is the same place you would put beta)



Thanks! 
I'll be reading that through later today when I get a few free moments


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

yes no beta set on the AMD cards. Im guessing x18 wu is a beta by what you are saying and the AMD cards are getting x18 with no beta-client. So you still disagree with me? Ive learned in life that nothing is as it seems always something that comes up thats not the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 22, 2014)

hopefully this helps manofthem on bottom right side of desktop on the folding icon right click on it and then click on the advanced control if you already dont have it up. Then when the window comes up click on configure then expert. Then click add and another window comes up. Has edit options on top line type in client-type then bottom line beta then click ok then save and you then have added the betas if you want them. If client-type beta is already in there which I doubt then you can click on it then click remove then save to take it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> hopefully this helps manofthem on bottom right side of desktop on the folding icon right click on it and then click on the advanced control if you already dont have it up. Then when the window comes up click on configure then expert. Then click add and another window comes up. Has edit options on top line type in client-type then bottom line beta then click ok then save and you then have added the betas if you want them. If client-type beta is already in there which I doubt then you can click on it then click remove then save to take it out. Hope this helps.



Just follow this post from @thebluebumblebee 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-chimp-challenge-thread.182493/#post-2882920

It's got pictures and everything!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 26, 2014)

@*$%*!! power company.  Got to stop folding and crunching for the next few days, or I go to the next payment category.    I'll be back early August.


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> @*$%*!! power company.  Got to stop folding and crunching for the next few days, or I go to the next payment category.    I'll be back early August.




Stopped folding on my 7850 for now but fired up the 7970 to fold on the Kreij memorial account for a while. Turned in at least 100k worth of work over the past 24hrs!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah man I would love to work on this but my GPU isn't folding. :/ I might be back.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 29, 2014)

Got a Gigabyte Windforce 290x today. Just put it to  work folding on a 13000 showing a tpf of 5min 35 secs and 221k. Chart shows a 780 TI getting tpf of 5 min 21 sec on a 13000 and 238k. 
Mine is at 1075 core and running 62c. Very happy. Its bouncing now at tpf 5 min 22 sec and 234k. Ill update in the morning see if it levels out. Core is up to 1100 now and temps 66c with fan at 75%


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 29, 2014)

13001 showing TPF 5 min 28 sec and 230k, 1100 core and 67c temp


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2014)

Just picked up a Kill a Watt meter and checked the 7970- It's running 230w at the wall at full load through a Seasonic M12 II 750w Bronze rated psu (1000 core and 44C) for 145k ppd on a 10467 job (TPF 6m 21s).

Will be doing some readings on the other rigs I have running here over the next day or two


----------



## Nordic (Jul 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just picked up a Kill a Watt meter and checked the 7970- It's running 230w at the wall at full load through a Seasonic M12 II 750w Bronze rated psu (1000 core and 44C) for 145k ppd on a 10467 job (TPF 6m 21s).
> 
> Will be doing some readings on the other rigs I have running here over the next day or two


230w is what mine used to run at.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> 13001 showing TPF 5 min 28 sec and 230k, 1100 core and 67c temp



That's awesome!  that seems like really nice ppd for sure, 

I need to try giving my 290 a littl3 OC love and see what it can throw down, but that won't be til it starts cooling down. I had to put folding on hold for now because it was just too nasty hot lately, and it makes me sad


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> 230w is what mine used to run at.



Got readings on some of my other rigs too:

- FX-8350 rig (*Norton3* in specs- @3.2Ghz/1.15v, crunching 100% on 8c in Ubuntu 12.04LTS)- *190-195w*

- Xeon (L5639 ES) rig (*Lil' Ella* in specs- @2.8Ghz, crunching 100% on 6c/12t in Win7 Pro x64)- *195-200w**
* will setup with the 7850 folding on it next week and check it again


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 30, 2014)

My 4670k @4.0Ghz/1.2v and 770 @1254Mhz running full out (3 cores folding, 1 on GPU work, GPU folding. Total 100% on the CPU still) is at a near solid 300w. Back when it was OC'd farther (Winter clocks were 4.3Ghz/1.28v and 770 @1332Mhz) I was nearing 350w. I can feel the heat rising out of my PC.


----------



## xvi (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll see about breaking out my kill a watt on sig rig when i get home. I'm almost afraid to know.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 30, 2014)

update: on a 13000 TPF is 5 min 17 sec showing 240k  1125 core


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2014)

xvi said:


> I'll see about breaking out my kill a watt on sig rig when i get home. I'm almost afraid to know.



That's crazy good!     Makes me jelly


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2014)

Help fight cancer,  quit smoking today!  I passed 7 months tobacco free on the 28th.  After 40 years of smoking.  And by the way,  I will be looking for used kepler cards starting September to get back into folding,  and I badly need a 770 for my main rig.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 31, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Help fight cancer,  quit smoking today!  I passed 7 months tobacco free on the 28th.  After 40 years of smoking.  And by the way,  I will be looking for used kepler cards starting September to get back into folding,  and I badly need a 770 for my main rig.....


Getting Kepler for Folding doesn't make sense, anymore.  Look at what @james888 's GTX 750 Ti has been doing.  He's getting ~68K to my 660 Ti's 72K for 1/3 the electricity.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 31, 2014)

He might also want it for gaming.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2014)

Liking the 10467 wu getting 281097 ppd!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Liking the 10467 wu getting 281097 ppd!


Is that from the client or HFM?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is that with the client or with HFM?


HFM?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> HFM?


https://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2014)

Falcontrol


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2014)

here


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2014)

I will dl hfm and see what it says never used it before


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> here


You've had WU's hit for 88,132 and 89,211.  I'm assuming that these are the P10467's.  If that is the case, that's actually ..... well.....that can't be right.....367,000 - 381,000 PPD!  But in order to get that many points, the TPF is down at 3'22". (could you look in your log and see what the actual frame times are?)


mx500torid said:


> I will dl hfm and see what it says never used it before


It's especially great at monitoring multiple systems, although I have to say that I think client V7 copied many of it's features.  It seems to do PPD better than the client.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 1, 2014)

nah those were a 13000 and a 13001 this is my first 10467 TPF is 4 min 1 sec


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes,  I want a 770 for gaming,  but if the 750tis are good at folding,  those are going in my folding rig!  No point in looking at 660s ect if that's the case...  this 480 is literally burning a hole in my case.....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 2, 2014)

Ouch, first 10468 and my TPF is over 8 days. 
Maybe the client needs some time to adjust, but it's been working for 12 hours and is 0.18% done. I don't think GK104 likes the 10468 WU's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Ouch, first 10468 and my TPF is over 8 days.
> Maybe the client needs some time to adjust, but it's been working for 12 hours and is 0.18% done. I don't think GK104 likes the 10468 WU's.


Something's wrong.  That won't even make the deadline, will it?

Edit:  Client's hung.  Restart client.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a confession. I have been holding on on the team. I just installed my 7870 myst (7930). Problem is it is saying it has 8.8 days for the first WU.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have a confession. I have been holding on on the team. I just installed my 7870 myst (7930). Problem is it is saying it has 8.8 days for the first WU.



If it says that after the 1st hour then it is definitely stuck... I delete the slot and put it back in to dump the wu's that do that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have a confession. I have been holding on on the team. I just installed my 7870 myst (7930). Problem is it is saying it has 8.8 days for the first WU.





Norton said:


> If it says that after the 1st hour then it is definitely stuck... I delete the slot and put it back in to dump the wu's that do that.


Did you happen to pick up core_18?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2014)

I did in fact pick up a core_18 of project 10471.



Norton said:


> If it says that after the 1st hour then it is definitely stuck... I delete the slot and put it back in to dump the wu's that do that.


Did just that and now on core 17.

Current estimated ppd is 61000ish. For about 110 watts according to gpuz which is semi accurate, that ppd seems sad compared to my 750ti's. I have heavily downvolted because it has an awkward cooling situation not to mention better efficiency in general.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 10, 2014)

8 months smoke free on the 28th.  Such a cheaper way to defeat cancer than spending 1000s on video cards.  Still will be looking for cheap kepler cards in the next few months when you guys are done with them....


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> I'll see about breaking out my kill a watt on sig rig when i get home. I'm almost afraid to know.


Just over 600w in furmark. I think it's time to trade up to a 280/290 or something.

Edit: Actually 450w in Furmark alone. Forgot I was BOINCing as well.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just over 600w in furmark. I think it's time to trade up to a 280/290 or something.


If not gaming a 750ti might be good.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just over 600w in furmark. I think it's time to trade up to a 280/290 or something.


Thats the 8350 and what? :O I can't say I've ever seen a single GPU machine hit 600w.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just over 600w in furmark. I think it's time to trade up to a 280/290 or something.


That is probably your 8350 more than gpu. With a highly overclocked 2500k and overclocked 7970 I max had ~450 watts.


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2014)

Two 6950s at stock speeds and a FX 8350 at 4.6GHz 1.5v.
Here's BOINC (8c@100%) and Furmark running together. I hear some coil wine. Might need to switch over to the Seasonic PSU. (I'm not sure if the image will link properly.)
(Edit: ~390 watts with BOINC alone, ~450 watts Furmark alone, ~240 watts idle)


----------



## Nordic (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Two 6950s at stock speeds and a FX 8350 at 4.6GHz 1.5v.
> Here's BOINC (8c@100%) and Furmark running together. I hear some coil wine. Might need to switch over to the Seasonic PSU. (I'm not sure if the image will link properly.)
> (Edit: ~390 watts with BOINC alone, ~450 watts Furmark alone, ~240 watts idle)


2nd gpu will do that.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Two 6950s at stock speeds and a FX 8350 at 4.6GHz 1.5v.
> Here's BOINC (8c@100%) and Furmark running together. I hear some coil wine. Might need to switch over to the Seasonic PSU. (I'm not sure if the image will link properly.)
> (Edit: ~390 watts with BOINC alone, ~450 watts Furmark alone, ~240 watts idle)



I'm running less than that on 3 rigs all together 

Crunching 14 cores/20 threads (FX-8350/Xeon) and folding on the 7970 (2500k @ idle).... for around 630w

6950's and an 8350 over 4.4Ghz really suck up the power!


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm running less than that on 3 rigs all together
> 
> Crunching 14 cores/20 threads (FX-8350/Xeon) and folding on the 7970 (2500k @ idle).... for around 630w
> 
> 6950's and an 8350 over 4.4Ghz really suck up the power!


Just swapped the meter over to the server. LilCrunchy (in sig below) uses 280w for BOINC. I see it's a 6c Xeon, but what clock speed?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just swapped the meter over to the server. LilCrunchy (in sig below) uses 280w for BOINC. I see it's a 6c Xeon, but what clock speed?


3ghz? Another inconsistency is your sig says 8 core not 6 core.


----------



## xvi (Aug 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> 3ghz? Another inconsistency is your sig says 8 core not 6 core.


I suppose I wasn't very clear. I meant I was asking Norton what clock speed his Xeon was running since it doesn't appear to be listed. (If Logo+Pause/Break doesn't tell you, Norton, then lscpu should)
Mine is, as the sig implies, a dual-socket board populated with two Xeon X5450s (I think actually an E5450) quad-core, no HT.


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2014)

xvi said:


> Just swapped the meter over to the server. LilCrunchy (in sig below) uses 280w for BOINC. I see it's a 6c Xeon, but what clock speed?



The Xeon is an L5639 ES (stock- 2.13Ghz but overclocked to 2.8Ghz). It uses around 200w....


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2014)

Just took a look at my water cooled 7970 and saw *86C for temps*!!!  

Turns out the little Fractal fan controller I was using for the pump and radiator fans crapped out and the card was still running. Using a couple of mobo headers atm for the pump and 1 fan and it's running at 50C now. I will likely finish up this last job and shut it down until I can order a decent fan controller


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just took a look at my water cooled 7970 and saw *86C for temps*!!!
> 
> Turns out the little Fractal fan controller I was using for the pump and radiator fans crapped out and the card was still running. Using a couple of mobo headers atm for the pump and 1 fan and it's running at 50C now. I will likely finish up this last job and shut it down until I can order a decent fan controller









That sucks!  That's the risk with watercooling though, things can always crap out!   Glad you caught it quickly before that 7970 took a poop 



Speaking of temps, I cleaned out the dust filters on my main rig toinght since temps were a little up, and temps dropped about 3*C across the board, on CPU and both GPUs 

I'm also going to be giving undervolting a shot on these cards to see if I can't decrease power and heat a little more, but that's not going to be til next week since I'm swamped til then.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That sucks!  That's the risk with watercooling though, things can always crap out!   Glad you caught it quickly before that 7970 took a poop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it happened when I was home!  

I'm thinking it may be time for rebuild- I have a nice EK waterblock waiting for the cpu and a new CM 690 III case I haven't used yet


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, sounds like a rebuild project Norton. Of course if you can ever find the time.....


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2014)

Okay, just added a HD5850 that I won in a WCG challenge. Probably take a couple of days for it to spool up, but its folding now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 23, 2014)

Several of us have seen performance hits with GPU's on older hardware.  So, the question is, what is needed?  I would have thought that an E8400 would be plenty, but my slower 660 Ti on P67 beats nastyhabits' faster 660 Ti on his P45/E8400 by a pretty good margin.
So, how low can we go?  Low power i3?  AM1? If the idea is to build the lowest wattage box possible, how low can we go?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Several of us have seen performance hits with GPU's on older hardware.  So, the question is, what is needed?  I would have thought that an E8400 would be plenty, but my slower 660 Ti on P67 beats nastyhabits' faster 660 Ti on his P45/E8400 by a pretty good margin.
> So, how low can we go?  Low power i3?  AM1? If the idea is to build the lowest wattage box possible, how low can we go?


I have had my two 750ti on a g1620 2.7ghz celeron that uses 8w undervolted.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> I have had my two 750ti on a g1620 2.7ghz celeron that uses 8w undervolted.


Thanks, but I'd like to know if there's a difference in PPD on a faster system?  Do you see a difference in PPWU if you run 1 vs. 2 GPU's?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 23, 2014)

NVIDIA GPUs will definitely see a performance hit on any older processors as they max out one thread each for the duration of the WUs. AMD GPUs seem to use the CPU only at certain parts of the WU but even in the low CPU usage parts, a Tahiti core will only run at 75-90% load on AMD K8 chips from my experience. Later Core2 may be okay though for AMD, but I have not tested.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks, but I'd like to know if there's a difference in PPD on a faster system?  Do you see a difference in PPWU if you run 1 vs. 2 GPU's?


I do not see a difference between it and my 2500k. Its an ivy dual core. I might underclock to 1600mhz to see if there is a difference.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 28, 2014)

Ach. I'd been happy with my used 7970 (sweet 150k ppd and low temps+quiet with the WF3 cooler) but it decided to stop folding. I'm taking this as a sign of future issues. Any idea on Gigabyte's RMA on a 2nd owner part? (like an advance RMA) I kinda need to keep this PC up, and IGP isn't preferable.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure on video cards Bubble but I did an RMA on a motherboard a couple of years ago and they just went off the serial number on the board. It didn't seem to matter if I was the original owner or not.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2014)

They always go by the serial number. If you are not the original owner they may charge you a small fee.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't volunteer information that you are not the original owner.  To the best of my knowledge, there are only a few manufacturers who make owners jump through hoops anymore.  I buy most of my stuff used and I concentrate on Asus, MSI and Gigabyte because of their RMA policies (and they make good stuff).  I avoid Powercolor and EVGA specifically because of their's.  If only they would realized that it's cheaper to just cover an item from the date of manufacture than having to keep and maintain records.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't volunteer information that you are not the original owner.  To the best of my knowledge, there are only a few manufacturers who make owners jump through hoops anymore.  I buy most of my stuff used and I concentrate on Asus, MSI and Gigabyte because of their RMA policies (and they make good stuff).  I avoid Powercolor and EVGA specifically because of their's.  If only they would realized that it's cheaper to just cover an item from the date of manufacture than having to keep and maintain records.


Sapphire also requires an invoice showing you are the original owner. EVGA wanted an invoice on my recent RMA but I did not have to provide one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2014)

They don't understand that policies that help owners sell their existing product helps them buy new product.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 30, 2014)

Well,  thought I'd be buying and folding 7xx cards soon, but Health Canada decided ecigs are bad,  mainly because they don't get enough tax revenue,  and I had to find backers and invest ks in starting up a company.
Been a bit preoccupied,  and perhaps a bit snappy at others in other areas of the forum,  I apologize.  My orders to stock up are coming in nicely.  Our most important
company policy is to show smokers a way to quit effectively.  I've got like a dozen windows up......  orders coming in....  local business owners to appease....    arg
Tell Health Canada they don't need the tax dollars from ecigs for them to be effective!  People will keep smoking and die,  just don't get it.


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2014)

What happened to folding on Nvidia GPUs? It takes up CPU time now? I thought it never used to...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2014)

hat said:


> What happened to folding on Nvidia GPUs? It takes up CPU time now? I thought it never used to...


Yep, the shoe is on the other foot, so to say.  Until further notice, that is.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 5, 2014)

well looks like i'm finally back in the game! getting about 38000ppd, that's with my gpu and cpu both folding.

just curious, what kind of PPD should i be getting with an HD 7850?

edit... just picked up another 10k ppd somehow... i guess its still figuring out what my system can do (just started an hr or so ago). at 48049PPD


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not letting you have 4th spot on production stinger608..... IT'S MINE......till it isn't.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> well looks like i'm finally back in the game! getting about 38000ppd, that's with my gpu and cpu both folding.


Welcome back! (last work submitted December 2012)(not the NSA, just info at Stanford)
It's the standard suggestion around here though to not Fold on CPU's, especially on AMD CPU's, since the PPD/watt is very low.  If you look at the point production from each slot, you should see that your CPU accounts for very little, but it actually pulls more power than your GPU, at default clocks.  If you really want to put your CPU to work, I'd suggest WCG.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> well looks like i'm finally back in the game! getting about 38000ppd, that's with my gpu and cpu both folding.
> 
> just curious, what kind of PPD should i be getting with an HD 7850?
> 
> edit... just picked up another 10k ppd somehow... i guess its still figuring out what my system can do (just started an hr or so ago). at 48049PPD



A 7850, using the passkey, is good for around 40k ppd and uses around 120w at full load.

+1 to what @thebluebumblebee said- cpu folding has a fairly low ppd for most cpu's. WCG crunching is far more productive use of your cpu cycles*

*note- If you fold/crunch on the same machine you need to reserve 1 core for folding (adjustment made in the BOINC Manager while crunching)

Oh and *welcome back!*


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 6, 2014)

i've set the cpu to just finish the WU its on now, should be done in 6min or so. after the cpu is done looks like i'll be back at about 36000PPD. looks like it dropped quite a bit since the last time i looked.

edit: seems to be fluctuating between 36000 and 58000 PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> i've set the cpu to just finish the WU its on now, should be done in 6min or so. after the cpu is done looks like i'll be back at about 36000PPD. looks like it dropped quite a bit since the last time i looked.
> 
> *edit: seems to be fluctuating between 36000 and 58000 PPD.*


The new client does that.  No worries.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 7, 2014)

won't be a big deal here soon after my settlement  ... no one t-bones me, almost kills me, and totals my car and gets away with it...  can't go into too much detail.. but lets just say my folding power will jump quite a bit... hopefully by winter.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 9, 2014)

got to 99.99% then it just sat there... can't even get the client to load, not even the web client

Edit... starting to see why i gave up last time. Cant even pull up any of stanfords pages. Gpuz shows the card at full load but i still cant access the client or even see if the last WU even finished, ive already had one crash on me. I dont mind folding, but if all.its gonna do is burn up my gpu... i might just have to build a cheap rig for my 8800, i think i have enough parts. I will mess around a bit before i give up on folding with the 7850


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> *got to 99.99% then it just sat there*... can't even get the client to load, not even the web client
> 
> Edit... starting to see why i gave up last time. Cant even pull up any of stanfords pages. Gpuz shows the card at full load but i still cant access the client or even see if the last WU even finished, ive already had one crash on me. I dont mind folding, but if all.its gonna do is burn up my gpu... i might just have to build a cheap rig for my 8800, i think i have enough parts. I will mess around a bit before i give up on folding with the 7850


Happens from time to time with AMD.  Hasn't happened to me, but I think the answer is to shut the client completely down and restart it.  When it restarts, it will sit at 99% for a while and should then finish.  If it won't finish, you might have to delete the WU.  
If norton wasn't so busy right now with his work, I know he'd be here to help since he Folds with HD78x0's.


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2014)

7850/7870's do great with folding but wu's on any gpu get stuck once in awhile...

First, what driver are you using? Did you run the power control to +10% or higher, I run at 15-20% most of the time

Things I try (random order):
- idle the F@H client and restart- run the client back up to full (it might restart around 50%)
- check the log for errors
- dump the wu by deleting the slot
- back off on any overclocks on the gpu


----------



## johnspack (Sep 9, 2014)

Despite how poor I am,  1k into it,  I've got 3 more smokers off tobacco,  and on ecigs.  So much better spending for cancer research for me at this time.  Keep it up guys,  we all have to contribute any way we can.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 9, 2014)

there are no overclocks at the moment, i've just set the power to +10% and forced the fan to run 100%. It's currently at 92% with the WU, hopefully it finishes this time. also, using CAT 14.4. Had to browse to the FAH client directory and launch it from there for w/e reason it has a fit trying to load the web version


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> there are no overclocks at the moment, i've just set the power to +10% and forced the fan to run 100%. It's currently at 92% with the WU, hopefully it finishes this time. also, using CAT 14.4. Had to browse to the FAH client directory and launch it from there for w/e reason* it has a fit trying to load the web version*



Best to just load the Advanced View (right click/select off of the F@H icon in the tray)


----------



## Nordic (Sep 9, 2014)

Haven't had ppd for a little bit. That is because two of my gpu's broke and I was gaming with the other. I just got the broken 750ti back, so it will start folding again .


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Haven't had ppd for a little bit. That is because two of my gpu's broke and I was gaming with the other. I just got the broken 750ti back, so it will start folding again .



Same here but just giving the power bill a break in my case 

It's supposed to be a lot cooler this week/next week so I'll likely put the 7850 and the 7970 back to work for awhile


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Same here but just giving the power bill a break in my case
> 
> It's supposed to be a lot cooler this week/next week so I'll likely put the 7850 and the 7970 back to work for awhile



No joke about the power bill!   Last month my bill was much much higher than it normally is, and the wife wasn't happy about that.  But I'm going to start up the 290s for a little folding run.  I figure I haven't run the PCs as much for the last week or so due to circumstances so I need to make up for it; wouldn't want too drastic of a drop in the power bill 


Edit: they're folding!


----------



## Nordic (Sep 9, 2014)

I am just super excited for bigger (M)axwell chips to come, if the 750ti is anything to go by. 70k ppd at 50w is just insane.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2014)

Agh, not sure what's happening but I had some graphical corruption and then a display driver crash/recover; it looks like it was isolated to one of the cards, the primary display, but I'm not certain.  Lovely, not off to try to find out what the deal is here

Going to try to driver clean it, reinstall F@H, seem how it goes. 

@Norton, what driver are you using on your AMD cards?




james888 said:


> I am just super excited for bigger haswell chips to come, if the 750ti is anything to go by. 70k ppd at 50w is just insane.



yeah, that's insane!  Amazing ppw there!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 9, 2014)

Haswell?  I've been folding on 14.7 but my card died. They seemed stable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2014)

So, I'm not the only one who has problems with Haswell/Maxwell.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2014)

Just did a clean sweep of drivers and installed 14.7.  Reinstalled F@H too so time to check this out now and see if it still gives me issues. 



Update: just logged in remotely and it seems to be working fine for the last several hours; no crashes, reboots, or anything like that. 

I guess the reinstall did it


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2014)

If any of you want to help fight cancer,  voice your concerns to Health Canada about their possible upcoming regulations concerning electronic cigarettes.  It will kill 1000s because of sheer ignorance and government greed.  Same thing probably for the States.  I'm 9 months smoke free on the 28th because of ecigs.  After 40 years of smoking.  Don't let greed and moronity take away the chance to live for many,  voice your concern.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2014)

7970 is back up and folding again... should pull at least 130k points today!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 15, 2014)

We missed you Norton.  

Look like MStenholm is back in the fray. 

weather getting cooler maybe we will see more.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 15, 2014)

750ti is crunching strong at a consistent estimated 75k ppd since 9-12. Its an estimate, but it usually didn't estimate that high before. Possibly a driver/fah optimization?


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 15, 2014)

so far looks like everything is working fine, takes about a day for each WU but each one is around 45k ppd.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am just super excited for bigger (M)axwell chips to come, if the 750ti is anything to go by. 70k ppd at 50w is just insane.


Is that measured wattage?  And what card?  w1zzard's review of the Nvidia reference puts power consumption at 52/57/66 (average/peak/maximum) but the MSI Gaming is at 61/65/74 watts.  Just wondering if the OC'd cards are worth it.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is that measured wattage?  And what card?  w1zzard's review of the Nvidia reference puts power consumption at 52/57/66 (average/peak/maximum) but the MSI Gaming is at 61/65/74 watts.  Just wondering if the OC'd cards are worth it.



I was rounding w1zzards data. I can do some less exact testing with mine and a killawatt if you want.

I still need to play with how little CPU I need like I said I would too.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> I was rounding w1zzards data. I can do some less exact testing with mine and a killawatt if you want.
> 
> I still need to play with how little CPU I need like I said I would too.



Ok. Awhile back, @thebluebumblebee you were wondering how low of a cpu one can use for folding.

I crunch my 750ti/s with an Intel celeron g1620 2.7ghz dual core
1 and 2 gpu's it is maxing out the gpu's and feels responsive. I know it maxes it out, because I have folded with all the hardware the same except instead an overclocked 2500k.
With 1 gpu, I can crunch on both cores with WCG and not harm folding ppd.
So I just tonight dropped to 1 core at 2.7ghz. Felt responsive. Appears not to harm folding performance.
Still with 1 core, I dropped the clocks to 1.6ghz. System is not very responsive even without folding. I will leave in in this configuration for a few days to see the effect. It will be hard to tell at first because at the moment I have 0x15 low point work.

So folding with a 750ti can be a bit of roulette between 0x17 and 0x15.

So in response to overclocked over not overclocked.


Spoiler: hard numbers



I fold at 1300mhz core and 1525 memory which is the highest folding stable clock I can achieve at stock volts. With cpu at a normal dual core 2.7ghz and folding with 1 gpu overclocked as such I get a total system power usage of 88.8w at the wall. With out the gpu overclock I use 82.5w at the wall. *88.8w-82.5w= 6.3w
*
Gpuz data shows I use ~89.8% of tdp when overclocked which equates to 60w*.898= *53.88w overclocked.* Not overclocked I see a ~80.6% tdp which equates to 60w*.806= *48.36w not overclocked*.
53.88-48.36= 5.52w.



So to summarize: my overclock of 1300/1525 gives me ~6w more power used for what I believe is 5k-15k more ppd with a 0x17 core work.

My exact gpu model is this.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2014)

@james888 can you add in a TL;DR for my sake 


Edit: I think I found it in the end


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @james888 can you add in a TL;DR for my sake


I put spoilers around the hard numbers if that is what you were asking about. If it is the first, then I would recommend just waiting for me to talk about the results.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2014)

We seem to have lost @TeXBill .


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We seem to have lost @TeXBill .



He's not lost, he just can't be found    Actually I don't know him, but he's a high roller according to stats  


As for me, I'll strike up the folding again on the 290s in a few days.  I usually run a little while, then stop, then run again; it's more economical that way for me... and the wife 

The 7770 goes nonstop; no rest for that little bad boy!


Edit: guilty pleasure, just kicked the 290s back in gear.  They'll probably run through the weekend, and then my power bill will get a break.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 21, 2014)

Has anyone seen any infor on ppd for the new Nvidia cards? A pair of those 970s look pretty good. Not gonna upgrade if the points arent there.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Has anyone seen any infor on ppd for the new Nvidia cards? A pair of those 970s look pretty good. Not gonna upgrade if the points arent there.



Probably haven't even been tested in Folding@Home yet.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Has anyone seen any infor on ppd for the new Nvidia cards? A pair of those 970s look pretty good. Not gonna upgrade if the points arent there.



Anything requiring double precision (DP) will be almost the same as a 680 (both have very low DP GFlops).... anything else should be an improvement

Here some data on 980's from Anandtech's review:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/20

*note- 780/780Ti are much better at DP since they are based on the Titan


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> We missed you Norton.
> 
> Look like MStenholm is back in the fray.
> 
> weather getting cooler maybe we will see more.


I will be on/off for some time in the near future.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here some data on 980's from Anandtech's review:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/20



When/if they get a new core for this GPU it will be a folding beast if these single precision benches is anything close to folding performance.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2014)

In crptocoins, like bitcoin, it is getting about 3 times the performance of a 750ti. So I would expect 180,000 ppd but that is a rough estimate based from other compute programs.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 23, 2014)

Once they un-cripple the folding (And other compute) performance of maxwell (or even release big maxwell) I imagine it will be a beast of a card. The 750ti does surprisingly well as-is. The TITAN Ultra or whatever will kick ppd butt if you've got the cash.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 23, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Once they un-cripple the folding (And other compute) performance of maxwell (or even release big maxwell) I imagine it will be a beast of a card. The 750ti does surprisingly well as-is. The TITAN Ultra or whatever will kick ppd butt if you've got the cash.


I hope maxwell coming out beyond the 750ti will get me more 0x17 work. I could have 70k ppd but instead I have 25k from 0x15 work.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2014)

I have to post again about this,  sorry.  My Canadian government are being ignorant dickheads by trying to ban ecigs.  They don't get a cut of sales,  and our gov likes tax a lot.  They are going so far as to say ecigs produce bad things.  I started my own eliquid company,  I know what is in the liquid as I make it,   they are ignorant.  Ecigs get heavy smokers off tobacco,  and it saves their lives.  The government needs to go lick their ......  Such an easy way to prevent cancer in the first place,  so we don't have to fold our asses off......
Edit, sorry,  53rd birthday on the 28th,  and also my 9th month smoke free due to ecigs.  Tell your states rep or what ever to not ban ecigs please!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Has anyone seen any infor on ppd for the new Nvidia cards? A pair of those 970s look pretty good. Not gonna upgrade if the points arent there.


A GTX 980 folder reported 300k PPD with 9201's on OCN.  The GTX 970 is over 200k. 
They can fold.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 25, 2014)

johnspack said:


> I have to post again about this,  sorry.  My Canadian government are being ignorant dickheads by trying to ban ecigs.  They don't get a cut of sales,  and our gov likes tax a lot.  They are going so far as to say ecigs produce bad things.  I started my own eliquid company,  I know what is in the liquid as I make it,   they are ignorant.  Ecigs get heavy smokers off tobacco,  and it saves their lives.  The government needs to go lick their ......  Such an easy way to prevent cancer in the first place,  so we don't have to fold our asses off......
> Edit, sorry,  53rd birthday on the 28th,  and also my 9th month smoke free due to ecigs.  Tell your states rep or what ever to not ban ecigs please!


I'm sure that you can


hertz9753 said:


> A GTX 980 folder reported 300k PPD with 9201's on OCN.  The GTX 970 is over 200k.
> They can fold.


I was just reading the numbers - http://www.overclock.net/t/1514912/gtx-970-folding-numbers


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2014)

$ilent is kind of crazy.  He will oc to high and kill hardware or WU's
I'm also a Folding Editor on OCN now.  Don't hate me.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh joy. Just picked up a Core16 WU for the 7950. Duking 5000 PPD on it. X(


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 25, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Oh joy. Just picked up a Core16 WU for the 7950. Duking 5000 PPD on it. X(


Yikes. I had my share of bad luck too - 95 % of a 13000 wet well and then it crashed and couldn't be re-started. I fired up an extra 7970 to make up for the lost points.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2014)

Core 16 WU's for AMD=Core 15 for Nvidia.  You fold them because you are a folder.

Losing a Core 17 13000 at 95% is hard.  It takes me half of a day to complete one on a GTX 780.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2014)

For those of you that might be interested, I listed my WCG rigs for sale in the forum.  There's a 4P G34 rig and a Dual Xeon rig available.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 26, 2014)

You guy's still don't post much. 
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514912/gtx-970-folding-numbers/20_20#post_22910272


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 26, 2014)

Anybody else getting empty work servers? My Nvidia cards are idle.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Anybody else getting empty work servers? My Nvidia cards are idle.


Looks at calendar - yep, it's Friday.
They're beta-testing a new assignment server software. https://folding.stanford.edu/home/issues-with-new-assignment-server-code/


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 27, 2014)

My 290x brought to its knees.  Nvidia cards sitting idle. Not a good day.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2014)

The dreaded 0x15 and 0x16 Wu's. Is there any way we can get 0x17 wu's consistently? It makes a big difference in my ppd and apparently a 290x's also.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> For those of you that might be interested, I listed my WCG rigs for sale in the forum.  There's a 4P G34 rig and a Dual Xeon rig available.


BTW, I forgot to mention the discount that I normally give to crunchers would apply to serious folders, too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Is there any way we can get 0x17 wu's consistently?


Nope.  We get whatever they give us.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2014)

Consider this a commentary:
On January 15, 2014,  Vijay Pande announced the end of BigAdv effective January 31, 2015.  At the time, the news was met with surprise and anger, especially by those who had made the investment in systems capable of running BigAdv.  (if you're really bored: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=25411) I saw posts from people who stated, with much vitriol, that they'd had enough, that they were done, that January 31, 2015 would be their last day (or even sooner).  But, did Pande do the DC community a favor?  Did he know something that he couldn't say?  Did he know that in 9 months GPU's would come along that would make those systems look downright energy inefficient?  (even the GTX 780 and 780 Ti are better at PPD/watt)  I remember trying to read his reason for ending "the BA experiment" and it didn't make sense to me.  Now, looking at sub 200 watt GPU's that get ~300,000 PPD, it does.  Imagine how someone would feel if they had built a BA system last month, when the GTX 9x0's came out?  Buck has said that his 4P system uses about 800 watts, and IIRC, gets about 750,000 PPD.  A person should be able to set up a system with 4 GTX 980's in that 800 watt envelope that would get ~1,200,000 PPD (conservative estimate - I can't find any information for the 980 as I write this)  That's a 37.5% increase in PPD/watt.  I often feel like PG yanks its contributors around like a dog on a chain, but this time  they may have yanked in the right direction.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 30, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Consider this a commentary:
> On January 15, 2014,  Vijay Pande announced the end of BigAdv effective January 31, 2015.  At the time, the news was met with surprise and anger, especially by those who had made the investment in systems capable of running BigAdv.  (if you're really bored: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=25411) I saw posts from people who stated, with much vitriol, that they'd had enough, that they were done, that January 31, 2015 would be their last day (or even sooner).  But, did Pande do the DC community a favor?  Did he know something that he couldn't say?  Did he know that in 9 months GPU's would come along that would make those systems look downright energy inefficient?  (even the GTX 780 and 780 Ti are better at PPD/watt)  I remember trying to read his reason for ending "the BA experiment" and it didn't make sense to me.  Now, looking at sub 200 watt GPU's that get ~300,000 PPD, it does.  Imagine how someone would feel if they had built a BA system last month, when the GTX 9x0's came out?  Buck has said that his 4P system uses about 800 watts, and IIRC, gets about 750,000 PPD.  A person should be able to set up a system with 4 GTX 980's in that 800 watt envelope that would get ~1,200,000 PPD (conservative estimate - I can't find any information for the 980 as I write this)  That's a 37.5% increase in PPD/watt.  I often feel like PG yanks its contributors around like a dog on a chain, but this time  they may have yanked in the right direction.


I don't know if he knew but yes once the newer GTX's can get a steady stream of the right core WU's folding will be back to where it began - GPU's. I'm serious tempted to replace a 7970 or two for the coming winter.  Ups, just ordered a MSI 970. Not cheap in Denmark - $470 incl tax ($777 for the GTX 980). Update in next week. I'm out of country atm.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 30, 2014)

no work for my nvidia cards again today.
And the 290x has a damn x16 less than 3000 ppd


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> *no work for my nvidia cards again today*.
> And the 290x has a damn x16 less than 3000 ppd


This is why I waited this long to order a new nvidia.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 1, 2014)

Keep us posted on how that 970 does ms.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Keep us posted on how that 970 does ms.


Sure will. It was dispatched today and I will return home on Saturday. Base-line and a gentle OC in a i7-920 rig if the right WUs turn up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Keep us posted on how that 970 does ms.


There are some results at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There are some results at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0


I can see that $ilent push it far beyond what I consider a mild OC . My results will be a at "it can last at least one year" clock.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 1, 2014)

yes my thoughts exactly Ill go by what ms gets.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 2, 2014)

Also, a "mild" OC on maxwell may well be higher than what many people are used to. I could actually see them pulling an AMD and pushing out that clockspeed on another card. Say a GTX 980 1.5Ghz edition kind of card to go against anything AMD puts out. These clocks are pretty conservative for a top card.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 4, 2014)

Due to growing parental agitation concerning electricity costs, I have begun removing my 6 Fermi cards from service at work and should be done tonight. I only kept them running as I wanted them to die off as part of my farm evolution cycle, but they seemingly survived well. The Radeons are staying on as they are 6-8x better than a Fermi (excluding the HD 7770), so overall I am probably forgoing the power of one Tahiti chip but losing 1+kW of power consumption. I may wait a bit and buy a GTX 970/980 for my home Haswell-E system and move the R9 290 space heater to work.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2014)

My occasional reminder post....  a lot of cancer can be prevented,  or postponed,  if only people would quit smoking.  Encourage those you know to quit smoking,  or try electronic cigarettes and quit smoking.  Gum,  patches,  even the drugs,  do not work for all.  E-cigs can save lives,  try one today!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 4, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> yes my thoughts exactly Ill go by what ms gets.


Came home and kissed the wife and installed my new MSI GTX 970 in a i7 970 rig. All is for now run at stock clocks.

The first WU failed (core 15, MEMtest) so did the second (a core 17) and the third and THEN I installed the drivers . The first WU is a core 15, 7622 and that is of course low yield points wise but since they are in the mix you get that figure as well. 68k PPD, 51% fan speed in a 21 C room and I can't hear it above my NH-14D run at 9V so pretty quiet. The power readings will come at a later state once I find a good time to power down the rig and install my meter.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2014)

Some of you might remember my experiment recently.


james888 said:


> Ok. Awhile back, @thebluebumblebee you were wondering how low of a cpu one can use for folding.
> 
> I crunch my 750ti/s with an Intel celeron g1620 2.7ghz dual core
> 1 and 2 gpu's it is maxing out the gpu's and feels responsive. I know it maxes it out, because I have folded with all the hardware the same except instead an overclocked 2500k.
> ...



With 1 core at 1.6ghz it did not seem to have an affect on the ppd of 0x15 work. Still though at 1.6ghz the desktop was laggy even at idle. So james888's recommendation for lowest power cpu one can use would be an undervolted 2ghz or better sandy bridge core per gpu.
The cheapest intel desktop cpu you can buy right now is an Intel Celeron G1840 2.8ghz haswell for $46.99. You could pair this with the cheapest dual pci x16 motherboard which at the time of writing is an msi h97 guard-pro for $99.99. Paired with two gtx 970's and you would have the cheapest most performance per watt folding system.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> Some of you might remember my experiment recently.
> 
> 
> With 1 core at 1.6ghz it did not seem to have an affect on the ppd of 0x15 work. Still though at 1.6ghz the desktop was laggy even at idle. So james888's recommendation for lowest power cpu one can use would be an undervolted 2ghz or better sandy bridge core per gpu.
> The cheapest intel desktop cpu you can buy right now is an Intel Celeron G1840 2.8ghz haswell for $46.99. You could pair this with the cheapest dual pci x16 motherboard which at the time of writing is an msi h97 guard-pro for $99.99. Paired with two gtx 970's and you would have the cheapest most performance per watt folding system.


Past experience has been that faster cards put a bigger load on the CPU.  Also, there's virtually no CPU load with Core_15 WU's.  (they're working on Core_19!)  IIRC, that conversation was more about running 1-2 750 Ti type GPU's.  I think I'd want a fast i3 to keep up with a couple of GTX 9x0's.  Like this: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/4648210685.html


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 5, 2014)

GTX 970 folding with client-type advanced- after two core 15 units and low scores I got ten 9406 core 17 in a row. They all failed before they even began:

00:05:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:ERROR:exception: Force RMSE error of 418.296 with threshold of 5
00:05:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
00:05:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
00:05:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
00:05:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2014)

What version of the core are you using?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Past experience has been that faster cards put a bigger load on the CPU.  Also, there's virtually no CPU load with Core_15 WU's.  (they're working on Core_19!)  IIRC, that conversation was more about running 1-2 750 Ti type GPU's.  I think I'd want a fast i3 to keep up with a couple of GTX 9x0's.  Like this: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/4648210685.html


I would go for that overclocked pentium, or does it benefit from the i3's hyperthreading? I would think faster core clock would matter more.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What version of the core are you using?


52 but I can see that somebody else https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26836
 has a similar problem with 55.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2014)

Aren't 9406's old?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Aren't 9406's old?


9401 is old.
I tried to un-installed FAH and restall but I ended up with version 52 again and a new error. Any hints?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2014)

@james888 is the only other one running Maxwell that I know of.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @james888 is the only other one running Maxwell that I know of.


It seem to be a fairly common problem with 9x0 and 9406 https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=26807#p269098


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2014)

On my dedicated folding pc it is saying it can't locate any gpu's. Nvidea drivers are installed. It is windows 10 tech preview but I hope that isn't the problem.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> On my dedicated folding pc it is saying it can't locate any gpu's. Nvidea drivers are installed. It is windows 10 tech preview but I hope that isn't the problem.


I had the same problem with WIN 7 but there I didn't install the drivers. Z-GPU said "Standard VGA" 

Back to GTX 970 folding. After the chaotic weekend with failing 1300x's and 9406 (Stanford error) I retried to set the beta flag last night and got some 9202 which yields 234k PDD and some 7814 which are down to 95k PPD. The power consumption is low - 90-95 W from the wall. I'm still still at stock clocks (1304 MHz boost).


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 7, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I had the same problem with WIN 7 but there I didn't install the drivers. Z-GPU said "Standard VGA"
> 
> Back to GTX 970 folding. After the chaotic weekend with failing 1300x's and 9406 (Stanford error) I retried to set the beta flag last night and got some 9202 which yields 234k PDD and some 7814 which are down to 95k PPD. The power consumption is low - 90-95 W from the wall. I'm still still at stock clocks (1304 MHz boost).


Why are you running the beta flag?  Are to many no flag wu's causing promblem's?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> Why are you running the beta flag?  Are to many no flag wu's causing promblem's?


Yes the advance flag on 970/980s just gave problems over the weekend. Word were that beta flag would give you some WU that didn't crash.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 7, 2014)

I quit running a flag on my GTX 780 months ago.
 I would love to see some wu's without a flag.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 7, 2014)

PS, never post on the Stanford folding forum.  I have been deleted for asking questions.

 Don't ask about the beta thread.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 7, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> PS, never post on the Stanford folding forum.  I have been deleted for asking questions.
> 
> Don't ask about the beta thread.


I know. You will almost always be treated like an idiot and the fault is always yours....


----------



## xvi (Oct 8, 2014)

Posted in the WCG section originally, but I thought I'd stick it here as well.
I'm pawning off my Humble Bundle extras on to you guys.

Requirements:


Spoiler




Have been crunching or folding (regardless of team or output) since at least Oct 1, 2014.
A somewhat active member of your preferred forum. Expect a slight bias towards TPU, naturally. 
Can be taken for a friend, but not in trade for anything of value. (aka: no resale, obvs)
Members from other forums welcome, but need a quick PM to verify authenticity.
Above all, I have to like the cut of your jib. (Don't worry, there's a very good chance I do.)





Games:


Spoiler



*Supreme Commander Gold (86% metacritic)






Titan Quest Gold Edition (77/80% metacritc)





Darksiders (83% metacritic)





Darksiders II (81% metacritic)





Red Faction: Armageddon (75% metacritic)*







PM to win. Tell your friends.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 9, 2014)

GTX 970 folding update.

I began the OC process. I upped it 108 MHz so now it runs at 1412 MHz boost. So far so good. Since then I had one fahcore 17, a 9202 which did 257k PPD (90 W), one fahcore 15 (7621, 73k PPD, 125 W) and *three* 10472 fahcore 18 which only draws 75 W but only gave me 75k PPD. The conclusion so far is that even a 7950 will produce more in average. Until there is a steady stream of fahcore 17 WUs for these new Maxwells you will be better off with 290 which now is cheaper and produces close to double of what I did during the past five day.

Edit: the power draw is calculated as folding power draw minus idle draw.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 9, 2014)

The AMD 290 can still pull core 16's and will use more power.

I was folding core 15's on my GTX 780 for days at 50k ppd.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 9, 2014)

My 290 seems to hang around 170K estimated PPD and consumes about 230 watts at 1075/1475 @ +81mV offset. Honestly, a 1.1GHz 280X seems better PPD/W to me, they seem to get ~150K but I haven't looked at the wattage anytime recently.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 9, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> The AMD 290 can still pull core 16's and will use more power.
> 
> I was folding core 15's on my GTX 780 for days at 50k ppd.


Both is true but my 280X hardly ever get other than core 17. 75 W for 75k PPD is not bad at all. My 1050 MHz 7970 pulls around 160 W for 135k PPD.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2014)

Maxwell even with my 750ti seems like core roulette. 75k when in the core 17's but 30k when in core 15's.

I have had some luck putting them to beta in order to get core 17.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Maxwell even with my 750ti seems like core roulette. 75k when in the core 17's but 30k when in core 15's.
> 
> I have had some luck putting them to beta in order to get core 17.



Wow, kind of a crap shoot on PPD's.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 9, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, kind of a crap shoot on PPD's.


Either way ppd/watt is pretty good so its not a complete loss. Combined the two cards if both crunching use 100 watts of power so...


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> GTX 970 folding update.
> 
> I began the OC process. I upped it 108 MHz so now it runs at 1412 MHz boost. So far so good. Since then I had one fahcore 17, a 9202 which did 257k PPD (90 W), one fahcore 15 (7621, 73k PPD, 125 W) and *three* 10472 fahcore 18 which only draws 75 W but only gave me 75k PPD. The conclusion so far is that even a 7950 will produce more in average. Until there is a steady stream of fahcore 17 WUs for these new Maxwells you will be better off with 290 which now is cheaper and produces close to double of what I did during the past five day.
> 
> Edit: the power draw is calculated as folding power draw minus idle draw.


I just read some new content in this thread. It appears maxwell is having issues with folding in general at the moment.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 10, 2014)

I spent plenty of time on that forum, I even posted so I know about the problems but thank you. Let's get the fahcore 17 ruling for the new GTX's .


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2014)

970 update. I noticed that I got 9201 on both my 7970 and my 7770 so I installed the 970 in my 4790 system that runs on the onboard GPU (145 W with 4.4 GHz WCG). It picked up a 9201 with advanced setting and that is good for 254k PPD (270 W - 145 W = 125 W). I will let it run until it crashes ......the boost clock is still 1412 MHz.


Edit 1: 11 % (~25 min) before crash. This rig gives me freezes, 124, 101 and 9b with and without GPU (both Nvidia and AMD). 
Edit 2: Put the GTX 970 in my daily rig (i7 970 @ 4 GHz) without advanced setting and got a new 9201. 240k PPD after 40%. This rig does not BSOD on me so the next week or so the Maxwell get to shine while I'm out of the country


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Edit: 11 % (~25 min) before crash. This rig gives me freezes, 124, 101 and 9b with and without GPU (both Nvidia and AMD).


So do you actually know if it is a problem with F@H or with your system?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So do you actually know if it is a problem with F@H or with your system?


It is my 1150 system . I tried with two different 7970s and the 970 (in two different PCI slots) and it crashes. It also crashes when I only use the onboard GPU. The rig is least likely to crash when it only does WCG, but my last screen freeze was during WCG bench without a GPU installed. My GPUs work fine in other rigs. The problem is that I only have one 1150 system so I can't swap stuff. AND the damn thing is not even OC'ed. I'm heading to the exotic north Sweden tomorrow but when i return I will be submitting my dump files to Windows.

Edit: Back to back 9201 (the good ones @ 240k PPD) on my trusted X58 Giga MB .


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2014)

Something new (and expensive) is coming my way next week. And yes, I realize I could have purchased two lesser models, but I wanted something kick-ass for my main rig.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500360


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Something new (and expensive) is coming my way next week. And yes, I realize I could have purchased two lesser models, but I wanted something kick-ass for my main rig.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500360



That does look downright gorgeous!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't recall seeing a GPU with fans that spin in 2 directions.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 24, 2014)

Lord have mercy!  That is one kick-ass addition!  



Jstn7477 said:


> Something new (and expensive) is coming my way next week. And yes, I realize I could have purchased two lesser models, but I wanted something kick-ass for my main rig.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500360


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 24, 2014)

I got  a new card coming too but nothing like that. 

Yours



 

Mine


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I got  a new card coming too but nothing like that.
> 
> Yours
> 
> ...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 29, 2014)

$625 later (bought a 10ft DP cable with it for my ASUS VG248QE) and this Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition is just impressive. Sorry AMD, but the GTX 970/980 unfortunately make Hawaii look like AMD FX vs. Intel Haswell. Also folding at 52c on the 980 at "stock" 1417MHz boost vs 80c on the 1060MHz 290 has left my room and my computer quite a bit cooler too.







And Valley vs. my 1060MHz R9 290 Windforce:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2014)

Jstn, do you have a Kill-o-watt to check the power draw for that monster card?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2014)

A few post back I reported a 145 W draw on a OC'ed 970 (270 W total including WCG). This GPU does 240k PPD (24 hour real average) when served the right WU's.  The 980 could be better W/PPD wise.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 30, 2014)

The Radeon 7950 I'm running is down at stock clocks, so my PPD is down. 

I've had stability issues a fair bit lately, so everything is in super stable mode. :S


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The Radeon 7950 I'm running is down at stock clocks, so my PPD is down.
> 
> I've had stability issues a fair bit lately, so everything is in super stable mode. :S


You killed it  . They don't make them as they used to. I'm sure that my old MSI 260 will still do my old OC.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 30, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Jstn, do you have a Kill-o-watt to check the power draw for that monster card?



I shall bring mine home, been wanting to see how much energy this 5820K has been dissipating as well. I'm getting 354K estimated @ 1497MHz stock volts now (pretty much where the card tops out, can do 1520 with +12mV and crashes at 1540 with +25mV.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I shall bring mine home, been wanting to see how much energy this 5820K has been dissipating as well. I'm getting 354K estimated @ 1497MHz stock volts now (pretty much where the card tops out, can do 1520 with +12mV and crashes at 1540 with +25mV.


With +100K PPD I'm sure that a 980 will outperform a 970 w/PPD but I'm too interested in the numbers. Normal running (including WCG in your case) and with the added GPU folding. Some might like to see 0% CPU load, 0% GPU load and 100% GPU (FAH load).


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 31, 2014)

Back home. The re-started rig hosting my 970 did not start FAHControl...!? Well it is running now but what happened to the nice 9201s? Well 68k PPD is better then zero. 7770 and 7970 is back up as well. The 7770 will be replaced by my 280X in a 1.3 days from now. It is record warm in Denmark so the second 7970 is collecting dust.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 31, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> With +100K PPD I'm sure that a 980 will outperform a 970 w/PPD but I'm too interested in the numbers. Normal running (including WCG in your case) and with the added GPU folding. Some might like to see 0% CPU load, 0% GPU load and 100% GPU (FAH load).



5820K @ 4.25GHz/1.25V locked vcore/no turbo boost/speedstep enabled and 3.5GHz/1.32V uncore
GTX 980 BIOS modded @ 1493MHz/1900MHz 1.175v vcore and 215W/240W boost power limits (I may need to bump the voltage back to 1.187v, default was 1.200v)
1x Seagate 2TB

Off: 5.6W
Idle: 120-130w
CPU on WCG (set to 12 threads for this): 270W
CPU on WCG (set to 10 threads for this): 260W (lol)
10 threads CPU + GPU folding a 7626 (highest wattage F@H units seem to be the core 15 ones, 42% TDP, 87.5K PPD estimated): 420w (so 160W)

Core 17 WUs seem to hang around 32% TDP and Guild Wars 2/UNIGINE Valley seem to lurk around 50-54% TDP in GPU-Z. So, based on a rough guesstimation of 40w per 10% TDP limit, I'm putting Core 17's around 120-140w and gaming around 200W for ~1.5GHz GPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> 5820K @ 4.25GHz/1.25V locked vcore/no turbo boost/speedstep enabled and 3.5GHz/1.32V uncore
> GTX 980 BIOS modded @ 1493MHz/1900MHz 1.175v vcore and 215W/240W boost power limits (I may need to bump the voltage back to 1.187v, default was 1.200v)
> 1x Seagate 2TB
> 
> ...


Some copy and past and a similar job (7622)
W3670 @ 4.00 GHz/1.296v (water cooled)
GTX data: 1390MHz/1750MHz 1.20v, 110 % power limit (MSI tool)

CPU on WCG (set to 12 threads for this): 255W
CPU on WCG (set to 11 threads for this): 250W
11 threads CPU + GPU folding a 7622 ( 78% TDP, 72k PPD estimated): 404W (so 154W)


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2014)

Update to previous post (to many information there already)

All settings the same but with a 9201: Combine draw is now 373 W so applying the same math (373 - 250) a GTX 970 draws 123 W for in my case 242-245k PPD.

A more modern platform sips 60 W without any GPUs installed. Three 970 *could* do +730k PPD for around 3*(123+10)+60 = 459 W. Now I wish I knew how to tag Buck. There will be an edit to this post.

58% TPD, 1403 GHz, 1.218 V and the GPU load has gone down from 99 to 89 %.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2014)

The GTX 980 draws less than 10 watts more than the GTX 970 but yet gets 80,000+ more PPD?  Am I seeing that correctly?
So.... what's the best GPU for PPD/watt/dollar? (P9201)
970: 240KPPD/125watt/$330=1920PPD/watt=*5.82*PPD/watt/$ (yes, I know how wrong that is mathematically)
980: 330KPPD/130watt/$550=2538PPD/watt=*4.62*PPD/watt/$
Basically boils down to how long will it take to make up the $220 difference in electrical costs.
For whatever:
750 Ti: (having a hard time finding a number to use, see results from 50K-80KPPD.  Going with info that I have from @NastyHabits ) 50KPPD/*41watts*/$150=1220PPD/watt=*8.13*PPD/watt/$
(OR) @james888 info: 70KPPD/50watts/$150=1400PPD/watt=*9.33*PPD/watt/$


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The GTX 980 draws less than 10 watts more than the GTX 970 but yet gets 80,000+ more PPD?  Am I seeing that correctly?
> So.... what's the best GPU for PPD/watt/dollar? (P9201)
> 970: 240KPPD/125watt/$330=1920PPD/watt=*5.82*PPD/watt/$ (yes, I know how wrong that is mathematically)
> 980: 330KPPD/130watt/$550=2538PPD/watt=*4.62*PPD/watt/$
> ...


If using core 17 wu's I tend to get about 70k ppd and use 50w. I am also as overclocked as I can be stable too. Speaking of which, I need to start folding again. The october challenge is over.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2014)

On a 9201 with my GTX 980 at 1405/1975/1.125V, I am getting 325K PPD at 29% TDP. System wattage is currently 372W, so 112W for the card. A 7622 was getting 86K PPD early this morning at 405W wall, so 145W card.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

That is the thing with maxwell, at least for now. It is core roulette with core 17 and core 15 wu's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2014)

james888 said:


> That is the thing with maxwell, at least for now. It is core roulette with core 17 and core 15 wu's.


I think that might be why @mx500torid was trying to get Folding working under Linux.  It eliminates the core_15's!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that might be why @mx500torid was trying to get Folding working under Linux.  It eliminates the core_15's!


Really? I might have to consider doing just that. Right now my main folder is on windows 10...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2014)

Indeed, I might run Linux most of the time on this desktop once I get the card where I want it to be.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that might be why @mx500torid was trying to get Folding working under Linux.  It eliminates the core_15's!



LOL I didnt have a clue there were no core 15s on Linux. Found out why my Linux install didnt work the file was  corrupted so gotta make another disc and burn it slow. Thx for trying to make me seem smarter than I am.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2014)

james888 said:


> Really?


Yep.  The downside is that if there aren't any core_17's, you won't get any work.


mx500torid said:


> file was corrupted


That's what happened with my first attempt with an old 2GB flash drive.  Got a new 16GB and no problem.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 1, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep.  The downside is that if there aren't any core_17's, you won't get any work.
> 
> That's what happened with my first attempt with an old 2GB flash drive.  Got a new 16GB and no problem.


I think I would get more total points by having core 17 wu's more consistently than having consistent work. Dual booting isn't that hard either. I think I will be going to linux on that machine soon enough.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 2, 2014)

Sold a bunch of stuff so my numbers are gonna be way down for awhile. Looking for some new stuff. Not getting rid of my 290x I love that card never crashes low temps and solid 240 to 260k. Runs cooler that my GTX 780 175k ppd. Still have the 7950s 120k to 130k. Hope to be back up soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 2, 2014)

970's or 980's?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 2, 2014)

too rich for me be nice . Maybe when they come down a bit.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 2, 2014)

I know I went overkill on my 980, but 970s are an excellent value and better than a freshly marked down 290. I would have gotten a 970 had I not wanted the best performance I could get out of a single chip GPU, and I also wanted something that would take high load for a long time without issues. I'm still tuning my 980, but I may stick with 1405MHz core/1.125V as I just tested 1520/1.212v (the NVIDIA hardware voltage limit) and the computer locked up overnight. 1405/1.125V definitely sounds much better than 1480/1.212V and the power is decreased by like 30W between the two.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2014)

You'se guy's have peaked my curiosity with all this 970/980 talk. I currently have a 970 in my shopping cart and I'm ready to pull the trigger. What ratio of good:bad work units are you seeing?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You'se guy's have peaked my curiosity with all this 970/980 talk. I currently have a 970 in my shopping cart and I'm ready to pull the trigger. What ratio of good:bad work units are you seeing?


Around 50:50. One good thing is that you can sit just next it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What ratio of good:bad work units are you seeing?


100% good under Linux.   Except when you have no work at all.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

Opty 6180 server is up and running @ 700K ppd. Should start dumping work around 11am tomorrow. Should have the other server up by tomorrow night. Got 8K points for the day(yeay HD7770!)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Opty 6180 server is up and running @ 700K ppd. Should start dumping work around 11am tomorrow. Should have the other server up by tomorrow night. Got 8K points for the day(yeay HD7770!)


... 

700k PPD from the _one Opty system???_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got 8K points for the day(yeay HD7770!)


No passkey?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No passkey?


Sure thing and to add to the insecurity to investigate if key was correct read and if you just lost your QRB for being lazy Stanford "decide" (again) to -
1 : more or less stop internet traffic to their homepage
2: slow down the uploads
3: killing the updates

Edit: Buck did get bonus of the important Opty WU - 404014 points


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> ...
> 
> *700k PPD from the one Opty system???*



Yes, from the stronger of the 2 servers(Opty 6180SE). P8105 work unit with a TPF of a little over 8 mins per frame. Was hovering from 700-720K PPD. The Opty 6176 will do about 650K on the same work unit.



mstenholm said:


> Sure thing and to add to the insecurity to investigate if key was correct read and if you just lost your QRB for being lazy Stanford "decide" (again) to -
> 1 : more or less stop internet traffic to their homepage
> 2: slow down the uploads
> 3: killing the updates
> ...


It was a P9012 on the HD7770. I don't think i finished it within QRB criteria. I was just trying out the card to see what it would do.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It was a P9012 on the HD7770.


Did you mean P9201?  My HD7770 is working on one right now and getting over 41K PPD.  Gets better than 30K on P13000.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 6, 2014)

Nvidia cards not getting work. Anyone else seeing this?

Says bad work units


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you mean P9201?  My HD7770 is working on one right now and getting over 41K PPD.  Gets better than 30K on P13000.


Nope. P9012(I get special work units). It was a P9201, but no overclock on the card and I started it late after the download. I have a P13000 now and I'm getting much better PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I get special work units


I suspected as much!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

What clocks are you running the 7770 at? Haven't touched an AMD card in years.LOL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2014)

It's the MSI HD7770 that I won from WCG.  I'm just running it at 1100.  Simple, easy, didn't bump temps.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Nvidia cards not getting work. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Says bad work units


The last I got was from 140.163.4.235, so a core 18. That is 6 hours ago and it will take an other 13 hours to finish.  Fah has been a bit different (in the bad sense) today so I'm not surprised.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 6, 2014)

yes was trying to download 0x18 and 0x17. Its finally doing an0 x15. Better than nothing. BTW good to have you back Captain.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been testing my GTX 980's overclock this last week. It seems to be unstable beyond 1480MHz at the maximum NVIDIA unmodded BIOS allowed voltage of 1.212V, but seems to be running fine at 1468MHz/1.187V for the last 10 hours. The memory overclocks super well on this board though, I'm running 2000MHz just fine and think it can do up to 2050MHz (8200MHz) without issue, though 2075 crashes right away. I could probably flash an unlocked BIOS on it, but what's the point if I could lower the voltage this much at my max OC? It does bench at 1520MHz fine, but that's pointless to me as it is technically unstable.

EDIT: Wall wattage is 382W on a 9201 (345k EPPD) so about 122W for the card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2014)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4748071985.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2014)

Server #2 is up and running F@H @ 648K PPD with a p8103 WU. 1st dump to arrive at 8:30am.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like Tomshardware wont be sneaking up on us now 


BUCK NASTY said:


> Server #2 is up and running F@H @ 648K PPD with a p8103 WU. 1st dump to arrive at 8:30am.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4748071985.html


The guy has offered it to me for $50.  I have some Asus 9600GSO's that I'm wondering if I could take the cooler off of one of them and slap it on this card.  9600GSO is a 105 watt GPU according Nvidia.
I don't like that there's no warranty at all.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice ppd there buck. :O
I had a 7770 about a year back, when 13000's were first rolling out. Clocked to 1300Mhz I was seeing about 55kppd on good work units, ~40k on normal ones. At stock I was seeing more like 30k and 40k.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The guy has offered it to me for $50.  I have some Asus 9600GSO's that I'm wondering if I could take the cooler off of one of them and slap it on this card.  9600GSO is a 105 watt GPU according Nvidia.
> I don't like that there's no warranty at all.


For $50 I would definitely take that chance.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Nice ppd there buck. :O
> I had a 7770 about a year back, when 13000's were first rolling out. Clocked to 1300Mhz I was seeing about 55kppd on good work units, ~40k on normal ones. At stock I was seeing more like 30k and 40k.


I upped the core on the HD7770 to 1154mhz and it's pulling 30K+ ppd on a P13000. Runs at a cool 48C with 50% fans. Is 1300mhz to be achievable stable clock?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, with cooler weather, it seems a shame to leave the HD7950 idle.  I'm going to do some rebalancing across different circuits and I'll see if I can't get it folding over the weekend.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 7, 2014)

MS or jstn,  how are those Maxwells doing? Im still up in the air. Found 780ti for 350, 290x Windforce for 240, 970 cheapest is 329.00. Leaning toward another 290x.  290x is doing a 10469@ 300k. Thats the highest Ive seen from that card.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2014)

I had two core18 WUs back to back and that sucks. 72k PPD and 19 hour a piece. I would go for a 290x if noise and power consumption were of less importance.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm getting 88K on those on a GTX 980 @ 1468MHz/1.187V. I certainly love the extra shaders, but too bad I had to spend $250 more than I really wanted to just to get the full chip. It still runs circles around my R9 290 power consumption wise, literally takes half the power at times but is much faster unless you get one of the Core 18 WUs.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 8, 2014)

Which core 18s are you guys getting? My 780 is on one a 10473 tpf 7 min 58 secs shows 130k that cant be right. HMMM  its bouncing like a 13000 now 246k tpf 5 min 10 sec.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 8, 2014)

10471, TPF 8:57, 88029 PPD.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 8, 2014)

In my search for low power folding Nirvana, I've built a box based on an AMD AM1 platform with a 750 Ti card. (Full specs in my sig.)  
Like many of you, I've had varying luck.  On a 9201 - 55,000 PPD.  On some other WU's not so good.  It's been reported on the F@H forms that maxwell based cards do work best on Nvidia driver 340.52.  I can verify this as true.

While my new system won't be setting any major records, it will allow me to fold 24/7/365 without going into powerbill hell.  

Thanks to TheBlueBumbleBee and many others for advice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> In my search for low power folding Nirvana, I've built a box based on an AMD AM1 platform with a 750 Ti card. (Full specs in my sig.)
> Like many of you, I've had varying luck.  On a 9201 - 55,000 PPD.  On some other WU's not so good.  It's been reported on the F@H forms that maxwell based cards do work best on Nvidia driver 340.52.  I can verify this as true.
> 
> While my new system won't be setting any major records, it will allow me to fold 24/7/365 without going into powerbill hell.
> ...


I'm green with envy.  If you average 50,000 PPD for 360 days/year, that's 18,000,000 PPY.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 8, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Which core 18s are you guys getting? My 780 is on one a 10473 tpf 7 min 58 secs shows 130k that cant be right. HMMM  its bouncing like a 13000 now 246k tpf 5 min 10 sec.


3 out of the last 4 WU mine did was 1047x @ 68-72k PPD.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm green with envy.  If you average 50,000 PPD for 360 days/year, that's 18,000,000 PPY.



Wish that would be true.  Some only give me 28,000 PPD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2014)

BTW, for those thinking about the GTX 750 Ti, (and live in the USA) Newegg has the EVGA FTW for $110 after a $20 MIR.  I think it's one of the highest clocked Ti's that you can find and huge overkill with the cooler, which should make it perfect for this crowd.

(This price reduction on a very popular GPU makes me wonder if something's up - like the GTX 960.  Could the 960 be priced low enough to put pressure on the Ti?)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2014)

Is there anyone left who remembers "Folding for Stephanie?" (she beat the cancer)  Her father, Scott, who is one of the main guys at Bjorn3D, now has bladder cancer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is there anyone left who remembers "Folding for Stephanie?" (she beat the cancer)  Her father, Scott, who is one of the main guys at Bjorn3D, now has bladder cancer.


I saw this as well. I remember that mmack almost got banned in the hoopla when Scott was posting/recruiting on TPU for his folding team back in 2008/9? I know it's shitty to say this, but......irony?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

Alright guy's, help me make this decision. I know -bigadv will be gone in 3 months and my Opty servers will be sold/traded or converted to WCG fulltime. I'm looking at picking up 2x GTX 970's to fold with, possibly 4x. If the power consumption is 140w/card, then the energy savings alone would pay for this conversion within a year. I would obviously upgrade to gold PSU's as well. The lower heat output would also allow me to fold year round again. What do you see the "cons" as being?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, there's of course the initial HW cost, but that seems relatively minimal.
And do you have a host system ready that could run four cards?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Alright guy's, help me make this decision. I know -bigadv will be gone in 3 months and my Opty servers will be sold/traded or converted to WCG fulltime. I'm looking at picking up 2x GTX 970's to fold with, possibly 4x. If the power consumption is 140w/card, then the energy savings alone would pay for this conversion within a year. I would obviously upgrade to gold PSU's as well. The lower heat output would also allow me to fold year round again. What do you see the "cons" as being?


Core_15's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, there's of course the initial HW cost, but that seems relatively minimal.
> And do you have a host system ready that could run four cards?



Based upon PCI-e spacing, I would run 2 cards per Mobo to keep temps down and phase the 2nd system in over the next month(x-mas present for myself). 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Core_15's


 I know. This is the one pitfall of my master plan.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Core_15's


Yes. But I'm now on my 8th consecutive core_17 so I can see a light in the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2014)

My 980 has been getting 92xx units again and it blazes through them at 380K EPPD, surely the crappy WUs and Core 15 may become obsolete soon. Also remember that a big Maxwell with 3072 shaders (Titan II) is rumored too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2014)

(US) Can anyone see any problem with using this motherboard for GPU Folding?  MSI Z97 U3 Plus *$70* after $20 MIR (through 11/20) for a Z97 motherboard!

Additionally, some of us have had conversations about how much CPU is needed.  Would a G3220/G3258 be enough to run 2 GTX 9x0's?

BTW, I'm pausing F@H until after the WCG Challenge.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (US) Can anyone see any problem with using this motherboard for GPU Folding?  MSI Z97 U3 Plus *$70* after $20 MIR (through 11/20) for a Z97 motherboard!
> 
> Additionally, some of us have had conversations about how much CPU is needed.  Would a G3220/G3258 be enough to run 2 GTX 9x0's?
> 
> BTW, I'm pausing F@H until after the WCG Challenge.



Get a G3258 and get it around 4.2GHz, and don't crunch on it. Each NVIDIA card should consume one thread.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Get a *G3258* and get it around 4.2GHz, and don't crunch on it. Each NVIDIA card should consume one thread.


Now it's on sale for $60 with promo code EMCWWWE24
And keeping with the low system wattage theme, Transcend 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive for $60
$190 for those three items.
Hint hint @BUCK NASTY


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2014)

Woohoo  somewhere back there, I cleared my first 1000 WUs


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now it's on sale for $60 with promo code EMCWWWE24
> And keeping with the low system wattage theme, Transcend 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive for $60
> $190 for those three items.
> Hint hint @BUCK NASTY



Awesome, I have had a G3258 combo with MSI B85-G43 Gaming for several months and it makes and excellent backbone, though only using it for two Tahiti XTs. I got the board for $85 and the chip for $5 as part of a nice deal, just over $100 to get to my door.

And yes, my B85 board can overclock it and has been able to since a few weeks after I got it. I think manufacturers were able to bend the rules for just this chip.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

As a part of the WCG Challenge, the game giveaway is up and active.  All our F@H brothers are cordially invited to share in the offerings, so please stop in and enter for some games 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...lenge-celebrating-10-years-on-the-wcg.207279/


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

Just ordered a sweet Kabini Mini-ITX 5350 build to surf/light game on, so the Phenom II x4 rig will become the home for the GTX970's that will arrive tomorrow. It will be nice not to have to pause WCG/F@H in order to game. Got the ASUS mobo, so you know I'm going to get my overclock on!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just ordered a sweet Kabini Mini-ITX 5350 build to surf/light game on, so the Phenom II x4 rig will become the home for the GTX970's that will arrive tomorrow. It will be nice not to have to pause WCG/F@H in order to game. Got the ASUS mobo, so you know I'm going to get my overclock on!


I find it amusing that we have all of these powerful systems but instead don't use them for daily stuff, instead going for weak systems for our day-to-day.  You're going for one of the 25W AMD Athlons, I'm using my C2D system, and so on


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I find it amusing that we have all of these powerful systems but instead don't use them for daily stuff, instead going for weak systems for our day-to-day.  You're going for one of the 25W AMD Athlons, I'm using my C2D system, and so on


I guess it's how I justify the power usage of the servers. Kinda like "Ying to Yang"... the cosmic balance. Actually it looks like a fun set-up to play around with.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just ordered a sweet Kabini Mini-ITX 5350 build to surf/light game on, so the Phenom II x4 rig will become the home for the GTX970's that will arrive tomorrow. It will be nice not to have to pause WCG/F@H in order to game. Got the ASUS mobo, so you know I'm going to get my overclock on!


I give it one month before it is crunching too.

I don't always play games, but when I do boinc pauses crunching for me.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2014)

I typically live on my i7-4700MQ/GTX 765M laptop while I have a 5820K and GTX 980 being tortured at home, and several other machines here at work or at home.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

Lately the only gaming I've done is a little SNES emulator that runs while crunching. If not, I've learned to be more content on the i3/7770 instead of my main rig since it's usually tied up.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I guess it's how I justify the power usage of the servers. Kinda like "Ying to Yang"... the cosmic balance. Actually it looks like a fun set-up to play around with.


Yeah, playing around with the wee systems is pretty cool.  That's why I got my Atom system--but then quickly concluded that an Atom w/ 2GB RAM and a 5400RPM drive does _not_ make for a pleasant system to use


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, playing around with the wee systems is pretty cool.  That's why I got my Atom system--but then quickly concluded that an Atom w/ 2GB RAM and a 5400RPM drive does _not_ make for a pleasant system to use


Kabini will be snappy, with 8gb of 1600 ram and an SSD. Plus the 2.5Ghz overclock.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kabini will be snappy, with 8gb of 1600 ram and an SSD. Plus the 2.5Ghz overclock.


Yeah, absolutely.  And as long as I don't want to play anything newer than about Civ IV, the C2D laptop does well too--4GB RAM, 120GB SSD, and a 2GHz C2D.  Naturally the limiting factor is the Intel 965 graphics.

You going to crunch on the Kabini as well?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, absolutely.  And as long as I don't want to play anything newer than about Civ IV, the C2D laptop does well too--4GB RAM, 120GB SSD, and a 2GHz C2D.  Naturally the limiting factor is the Intel 965 graphics.
> 
> You going to crunch on the Kabini as well?


Didn't plan on crunching on it, but I'll be curious of the production potential. Hopefully the PPD/watt ratio is good. I'll use a dedicated GPU for any games the APU can't handle. Plenty of room in the case I picked up.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Didn't plan on crunching on it, but I'll be curious of the production potential. Hopefully the PPD/watt ratio is good. I'll use a dedicated GPU for any games the APU can't handle. Plenty of room in the case I picked up.


One of the crunchers has one crunching. I think @agent00skid. I think it performed similarly to my intel g1620 celeron but with a bit more power.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

james888 said:


> One of the crunchers has one crunching. I think @agent00skid. I think it performed similarly to my intel g1620 celeron but with a bit more power.


Yes he does. RAC of 1729. Wonder how the overclock will affect it? I cannot find a aftermarket AM1 cooler to save my life.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes he does. RAC of 1729. Wonder how the overclock will affect it? I cannot find a aftermarket AM1 cooler to save my life.


My initial estimate of one month might of been too generous. Maybe 1 week. I know there are Am1 coolers. I have seen them on tpu's pr new's stuff.

Edit: Here, buck. Just what you need.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes he does. RAC of 1729. Wonder how the overclock will affect it? I cannot find a aftermarket AM1 cooler to save my life.


why do u need a aftermarket AM1 cooler. crunching 24/7 at stock doesn't even pass 45c.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> why do u need a aftermarket AM1 cooler. crunching 24/7 at stock doesn't even pass 45c.


I'm overclocking it and I do not like the stock cooler(who does really?).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I cannot find a aftermarket AM1 cooler to save my life.


I know that @newtekie1 and G1217 AMD AM1 SFF quad core Mini ITX desktop build / business machine used a Fractal Design Silent Series 50mm Fan.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just ordered a sweet Kabini Mini-ITX 5350 build to surf/light game on, so the Phenom II x4 rig will become the home for the GTX970's that will arrive tomorrow. It will be nice not to have to pause WCG/F@H in order to game. Got the ASUS mobo, so you know I'm going to get my overclock on!


I got one of those (Kabini 5350), haven't overclocked it.  It just folds merrily along with a 750 Ti.  The combo plays games just fine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

*Problem solved! LOL*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2014)

I can see it now, AM1 with an attitude:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes he does. RAC of 1729. Wonder how the overclock will affect it? I cannot find a aftermarket AM1 cooler to save my life.


Well that's not too bad then--that's every so slightly (like 3%) less than one of my i3-2100s did


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, these GTX970's run super-quiet and cool. Overclocked to 1342Mhz and I can still surf without affecting PPD . Each card is currently pulling 240K PPD on a P9201.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, these GTX970's run super-quiet and cool. Overclocked to 1342Mhz and I can still surf without affecting PPD . Each card is currently pulling *240K PPD on a P9201.*


I don't get the HUGE spread of PPD for these cards. @msgclb reported ~319K @ 1504MHz.  And that's under Linux.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't get the HUGE spread of PPD for these cards. @msgclb reported ~319K @ 1504MHz.  And that's under Linux.


Myself and the other 750ti folder seem to get different ppd too. Maybe it is CPU related.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> Myself and the other 750ti folder seem to get different ppd too. Maybe it is CPU related.


Are you comparing points for a specific WU or looking at PPD on like EOC?  There have been WU's in the past that would get different PPD for the different series (*R127*, C4, G20), but I'm seeing that those who have the 970's here on TPU are getting ~240K while that GPU database is showing >300K.  Just trying to figure that out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you comparing points for a specific WU or looking at PPD on like EOC?  There have been WU's in the past that would get different PPD for the different series (*R127*, C4, G20), but I'm seeing that those who have the 970's here on TPU are getting ~240K while that GPU database is showing >300K.  Just trying to figure that out.


I'm at 253K PPD right now on another P9201. I had a crash when I approached 1500+mhz core. Sitting stable at 1490/1.2Vcore.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm overclocking it and I do not like the stock cooler(who does really?).


looks like GELID Solutions heard you
http://www.techpowerup.com/207325/gelid-launches-slim-silence-am1-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't get the HUGE spread of PPD for these cards. @msgclb reported ~319K @ 1504MHz.  And that's under Linux.


I'm going to try Linux here over the next week. One thing I noticed is the low power consumption of these cards. Rig was 140w @ Idle and 220w Folding. That 3K PPD/watt on p9201!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, these GTX970's run super-quiet and cool. Overclocked to 1342Mhz and I can still surf without affecting PPD . Each card is currently pulling 240K PPD on a P9201.


If you had only 9201s which it seems you did 202k PPD in average over 30 hours. I think that the FAH distributing God likes new GPU folders. I had core_15 and 18 on mine the past eight hours.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 20, 2014)

You went to the dark side ms. The Gods are angry. You are an AMD guy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2014)

NastyHabits said:


> Wish that would be true.  Some only give me 28,000 PPD.


I see you're up over 50K PPD average.  Here's hoping that you stay there.(that you keep getting the right WU's)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> If you had only 9201s which it seems you did 202k PPD in average over 30 hours. I think that the FAH distributing God likes new GPU folders. I had core_15 and 18 on mine the past eight hours.


I have been a bit discriminatory in the WU's I have allowed while at home with the cards. Got them set up temporarily in separate rigs until I get the Kabini rig next week, then hopefully I'll get them both into the same rig running Linux.* Anyone know the secret to getting a 2nd 970 recognized on a ASUS M5A99X Evo 2.0?* I tried a 2nd monitor and the dongles we used to build with resistors. I bought the board refurbished, so maybe the 2nd slot is toast.

EDIT: BTW, I brought the Opty 6180 Server back from WCG. It was error'ing badly and I finally pulled that HDD and swapped in the F@H HDD. Running @ 700K PPD now.

*Yep, that's 27 pages of error's....*


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2014)

Damn Buck, that isn't good bro.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Buck, that isn't good bro.


Agreed. I now know why my production was so low on that rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> You went to the dark side ms. The Gods are angry. You are an AMD guy.


I swing both ways


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I swing both ways


OMG....another sig quote!!~!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, the Kreij Rig is earning it's keep right now. 1055t @ 3.7Ghz Crunching on 4 cores and feeding twin GTX 970's that are producing 458K PPD. I still have to get wattage measurements, but I'm thinking about 380w +/-. Excellent efficiency for the work that is being done. I have tried for the last 24 hrs to get a Ubuntu rig loaded with Nvidia drivers and folding to no avail. I'm on my 3rd wipe of the drive trying to figure out the perfect order of installation/deactivation. I'm going to try an new Mobo combo from scratch on Wed night, so I'm hoping to have these cards folding under Linux within a week.

I would like to try 4x GTX 970's in the same rig in the near future. 900K PPD for 500W of power sound good to me. Maybe a cool Million PPD under Linux???


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, that's some seriously amazing stuff.

Given that they just require a single core to run....couldn't you theoretically put seven of them in one system?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, that's some seriously amazing stuff.
> 
> Given that they just require a single core to run....couldn't you theoretically put seven of them in one system?


After 4 cards, you run out of PCI space and I'm not going to use risers. 4 cards will be plenty and it will keep a 1k PSU in it's Gold efficiency sweet spot.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After 4 cards, you run out of PCI space and I'm not going to use risers. 4 cards will be plenty and it will keep a 1k PSU in it's Gold efficiency sweet spot.


Bbbbbut 1.8m PPD from one system......isn't that good encouragement?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2014)

There are 6 pcie motherboards out there buck, and bigger psu's. Make us proud!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> There are 6 pcie motherboards out there buck, and bigger psu's. Make us proud!


The SR-2 in fact has seven!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The SR-2 in fact has seven!


You could have 8 cores so that would work nicely.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

james888 said:


> You could have 8 cores so that would work nicely.


Twelve, actually.
You're just off the mark over and over today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2014)

The WCG competition is over. This morning I switched back the servers to F@H. Hoping for some days close to 2 Mil with the GTX970's folding now. Once I get Linux/F@H GPU figured out, I'll bring 2 more GTX970's online. Should be averaging 2 Mil PPD by mid-December.

Looks like I'm going to have to use this platform for the 4x GPU rig:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

Man, I really need some new hardware; all this talk makes me tingle in certain areas   But I'm firing back up some cards part time again starting tonight.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2014)

All this talk about new HW. Stop or I have to give in .


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The WCG competition is over. This morning I switched back the servers to F@H. Hoping for some days close to 2 Mil with the GTX970's folding now. Once I get Linux/F@H GPU figured out, I'll bring 2 more GTX970's online. Should be averaging 2 Mil PPD by mid-December.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to use this platform for the 4x GPU rig:


If I were to go all out on folding I would go for on of those. Actually, it wouldnt  be that hard to 750ti.s 6*70k = ~420,000 ppd at under 400 watts for the whole system. That might not be that hard to do since the gpu's don't need a 6 pin. Extenders can be iffy on supplying power so maybe not.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> If I were to go all out on folding I would go for on of those. Actually, it wouldnt  be that hard to 750ti.s 6*70k = ~420,000 ppd at under 400 watts for the whole system. That might not be that hard to do since the gpu's don't need a 6 pin. Extenders can be iffy on supplying power so maybe not.


I'm going with extenders with molex connectors to eliminating overdrawing the PCI-e slots. I've been doing some shopping and come up with this so far:


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm going with extenders with molex connectors to eliminating overdrawing the PCI-e slots. I've been doing some shopping and come up with this so far:



Rub it in buddy, rub it in


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm going with extenders with molex connectors to eliminating overdrawing the PCI-e slots. I've been doing some shopping and come up with this so far:


Is that PSU not considerably overkill?
And that mining rack is surprisingly cheap...I'm impressed


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm going with extenders with molex connectors to eliminating overdrawing the PCI-e slots. I've been doing some shopping and come up with this so far:


Well if anyone on this team who knows how to pack a lot of GPUs on one MB then it's you. This Miner rack is for extenders right? I thought that you didn't wanted to go that route...
I kind of hoping for a cold winter so I can justify buying some extra room heaters. The 970s sucks at that. Maybe I should give my old 680 another go. Anyway I'm weeks and many mills away from making any changes to my surprise still running four GPUs. Best of luck with the +2 mill systems.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Is that PSU not considerably overkill?
> And that mining rack is surprisingly cheap...I'm impressed



I need 4x pci 6+2 connectors and saw that this PSU was bulletproof(Seasonic...duh?) and Platinum. It is a little overkill. I was considering the EVGA Supernova 750w G2 as well. Haven't purchased anything yet. Got to get Linux/GPU's running.



mstenholm said:


> Well if anyone on this team who knows how to pack a lot of GPUs on one MB then it's you. This Miner rack is for extenders right? I thought that you didn't wanted to go that route...
> I kind of hoping for a cold winter so I can justify buying some extra room heaters. The 970s sucks at that. Maybe I should give my old 680 another go. Anyway I'm weeks and many mills away from making any changes to my surprise still running four GPUs. Best of luck with the +2 mill systems.


 A 4x PCI-E mobo will be too tight for the cards, so I have to use the riser cables an spread the cars out for proper cooling. The miner rack is an obvious choice for this set-up(an it's cheap!)


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I need 4x pci 6+2 connectors and saw that this PSU was bulletproof(Seasonic...duh?) and Platinum. It is a little overkill. I was considering the EVGA Supernova 750w G2 as well. Haven't purchased anything yet. Got to get Linux/GPU's running.
> 
> A 4x PCI-E mobo will be too tight for the cards, so I have to use the riser cables an spread the cars out for proper cooling. The miner rack is an obvious choice for this set-up(an it's cheap!)



I would have went with the Seasonic 1000w Platinum unit... watch for a sale on one in the 860-1200w range since Black Friday/Cyber Monday is right around the corner


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Is that PSU not considerably overkill?


Nope, that's exactly the size/type that I would suggest, ATM.  If anything, it might be on the small side.  If Nvidia ever gets their butt in gear and fixes the problem with Folding, the load might go up on Maxwell and Kepler cards. (Support CUDA on Nvidia GPUs (waiting for JIT compiler from Nvidia)) W1zzard tested the 970 at 180 watts, and that is without OC'ing, which I'm sure is how Buck will run them.  If they stay at ~150 watts/card, then an 850 class PSU is perfect.  If they move up to ~200 watt/card, then a 1000 watt class PSU would be better.


[Ion] said:


> And that mining rack is surprisingly cheap...I'm impressed


Notice that it's half price.  GPU mining is dead, therefore there are fire sales on all things GPU mining.


Norton said:


> I would have went with the Seasonic 1000w Platinum unit... *watch for a sale on one in the 860-1200w range since Black Friday/Cyber Monday is right around the corner*


That's what I wanted to say, but couldn't figure how to put the words together.  Buck, I think you'll have a couple guys watching for you.


BUCK NASTY said:


> I need 4x pci 6+2 connectors


I think Asus's usage of one 8 pin connector is brilliant.  Hope to see more of this in the future.  Hope this is the end of 2 x 6 pin.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nope, that's exactly the size/type that I would suggest, ATM.  If anything, it might be on the small side.  If Nvidia ever gets their butt in gear and fixes the problem with Folding, the load might go up on Maxwell and Kepler cards. (Support CUDA on Nvidia GPUs (waiting for JIT compiler from Nvidia)) W1zzard tested the 970 at 180 watts, and that is without OC'ing, which I'm sure is how Buck will run them.  If they stay at ~150 watts/card, then an 850 class PSU is perfect.  If they move up to ~200 watt/card, then a 1000 watt class PSU would be better.
> 
> Notice that it's half price.  GPU mining is dead, therefore there are fire sales on all things GPU mining.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I was told by a friend that the 970 is lower...like 140W tops.  My mistake.

And I for one would much rather they keep the 2x6pin.  For those of us that tend to scavenge old stuff and milk old equipment for all that it's worth, it's helpful


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, I was told by a friend that the 970 is lower...like 140W tops.  *My mistake*.
> 
> And I for one would much rather they keep the 2x6pin.  For those of us that tend to scavenge old stuff and milk old equipment for all that it's worth, it's helpful


Not a mistake.  Folding *ALWAYS * changes.  Yes, those who are here on TPU are reporting (Folding) power usage for 970's of 130-140 watts, but if CUDA happens, the power demand might go way up.
I like how much neater 1 x 8 pin is verse 2 x 6 pin.  I'm sure we could load you up with some 2 x 6 pin GPU's.


Norton said:


> watch for a sale on one in the 860-1200w range since Black Friday/Cyber Monday is right around the corner


Second point: Since GPU mining is dead, the sale of these large PSU's must have fallen off.  I would not be at all surprised if we see sales on them.  (Did you guys see my note about PSU's, that the average for the last 10 PSU's reviewed here on TPU is almost 1000 watts and the average for the last 25 is, IIRC, almost 800 watts, which is just stupid)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 25, 2014)

My 980 consumes 240W or so in FurMark around 1300MHz/1.025v, unfortunately I can't seem to surpass that power limit even with my dual 8-pin card (may be driver protection). Gaming is about 200W I want to say at 1468/2000, 1.187v which is still way better than the R9 290 @ 1060/+81mV ~270W and that card gets obliterated by the 980.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2014)

Guy's...I'm only see 80W difference in my Kill-a-watt when I fold on a 970's(on P9201). I'll check it against the dual GPU set-up I have running now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's...I'm only see 80W difference in my Kill-a-watt when I fold on a 970's(on P9201). I'll check it against the dual GPU set-up I have running now.


Are you saying that you're only seeing the 970 using 80 watts to Fold?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 26, 2014)

@Norton I would like to join, folding/wcg/crunching


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> @Norton I would like to join, folding/wcg/crunching



I sent you some links via PM. Post in the associated Team thread(s) if you have any questions or send me, or another Team member, a PM and we'll try to help you through getting setup.

Welcome!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you saying that you're only seeing the 970 using 80 watts to Fold?


Yes. That was only confirmed on one system. Verifying on another shortly.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, I don't know what the hell I was looking at before, but I was way off:
*
System Idle: *





*1st 970 @ 1501 core:*





*2nd 970 @ 1437 core:*





So....looking at 145W per card in their overclocked state.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you saying that you're only seeing the 970 using 80 watts to Fold?





BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes. That was only confirmed on one system. Verifying on another shortly.



You mean 80W *MORE* to crunch on it than when the card is idle, right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You mean 80W *MORE* to crunch on it than when the card is idle, right?


No, I mean 145W additional per card from and Idle state to Full Folding state.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No, I mean 145W additional per card from and Idle state to Full Folding state.


I posted that before you posted your corrected numbers (editing your post)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 27, 2014)

I know I live in freakin' Florida, but I decided to bring the PNY XLR8 GTX 465 I bought from Stinger a couple of years ago back online in my 5820K/GTX 980 rig, trying as a dedicated PhysX processor and room warmer in the cooler months (30 year old windows suck, so my room can still become cool even with this rig and two laptops running full bore). I'm sure Stinger is probably happy to hear his former card is still running perfectly, aside from a slightly brown PCB under the VRM area and needing a fan replacement early this year (I took the Delta blower fan from my GTX 470's unused cooler since that board has a GELID Icy Vision on it, and the card survived the original Cooler Master blower fan seizing up while folding and the card shut down).

Anyway, I shall test its PhysX offloading capabilities, and it will be folding whenever my room isn't a sauna and needs a little more warmth. Perhaps it will help exhaust hot air out of my chassis as well, though it has plenty of fans already.


----------



## FazzoMetal (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi everybody.
I'd like to ask for an advice. I'm currently folding using my R9 270X OC with core 17 and good performance (about 27kPPD in 'medium').
Do you think that using my FX6300 will help me to increase my score? What kind of performance could I get? Is it dangerous for the CPU?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2014)

FazzoMetal said:


> Hi everybody.
> I'd like to ask for an advice. I'm currently folding using my R9 270X OC with core 17 and good performance (about 27kPPD in 'medium').
> Do you think that using my FX6300 will help me to increase my score? What kind of performance could I get? Is it dangerous for the CPU?
> Thanks in advance.


Hi FazzoMetal. It will increase you score but not by much. A couple of thousand maybe. It is not worth it in my opinion. It would do more good doing WCG work.

I had CPUs running for 4 years 24/7, no problem if you keep it cool.


----------



## FazzoMetal (Nov 27, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Hi FazzoMetal. It will increase you score but not by much. A couple of thousand maybe. It is not worth it in my opinion. It would do more good doing WCG work.
> 
> I had CPUs running for 4 years 24/7, no problem if you keep it cool.



Thanks for the quick answer and for the feedback about CPU usage.
If I buy another R9 270X would it be possible to configure the Crossfire in order to use both the card on Folding@Home?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2014)

FazzoMetal said:


> Thanks for the quick answer and for the feedback about CPU usage.
> If I buy another R9 270X would it be possible to configure the Crossfire in order to use both the card on Folding@Home?


That should not be a problem - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=26421&p=265804&hilit=crossfire#p265804


----------



## FazzoMetal (Nov 27, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> That should not be a problem - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=26421&p=265804&hilit=crossfire#p265804


Thanks again!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I know I live in freakin' Florida, but I decided to bring the PNY XLR8 GTX 465 I bought from Stinger a couple of years ago back online in my 5820K/GTX 980 rig, trying as a dedicated PhysX processor and room warmer in the cooler months (30 year old windows suck, so my room can still become cool even with this rig and two laptops running full bore). I'm sure Stinger is probably happy to hear his former card is still running perfectly, aside from a slightly brown PCB under the VRM area and needing a fan replacement early this year (I took the Delta blower fan from my GTX 470's unused cooler since that board has a GELID Icy Vision on it, and the card survived the original Cooler Master blower fan seizing up while folding and the card shut down).
> 
> Anyway, I shall test its PhysX offloading capabilities, and it will be folding whenever my room isn't a sauna and needs a little more warmth. Perhaps it will help exhaust hot air out of my chassis as well, though it has plenty of fans already.




 That puppy is still going strong bro? That is awesome!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2014)

I lost my internet connection to my two 7970s, I think. For various reasons it will not be possible to re-connect it for the next 10 days. I made the first step in making up for lost points by book marking a MSI R9 290X.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 30, 2014)

reconfiguring a couple systems so points will be down today. Still looking for another video card. How are the maxwells doing still? Any problems? I am wondering why ms is looking at a 290x when he has a 970.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> reconfiguring a couple systems so points will be down today. Still looking for another video card. How are the maxwells doing still? Any problems? I am wondering why ms is looking at a 290x when he has a 970.


ms was very close to buy a 290x too but it was a Black Friday sale and the lousy internet at my hotel, again, failed on me. When I was online again it was to late.

I'm not able to monitor my GPUs from where I'm but the 240k PPD that my 970 can deliver it doesn't. There is to many core_18 and core_15 in the mix. With a 280x and the 970 running atm (I think, but one GPU might have start working today) my rough estimate is an effective PPD of 160K. My 280x does 135-150 kPPD, a 290x will do around 280-320k. If I had to place a new GPU in my bed room the choice is easy - a 970 because of the much lower power consumption and hence noise but I have space to heat so the is not the decisive factor. Once I return home I will make up my mind.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 30, 2014)

My 290xs do between 240k-300k usually average 250k each. Thats with a good overclock. Looks like the killer deals are over for 290x. I got 460 in both of mine. Looks like the price is creeping back up for used ones.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally back from Holiday travels. I will start Round #2 of Linux GPU Folding tonight and hopefully I will have something to share tomorrow.

EDIT: Picked up this baby today for $109.00 after rebate. Not a bad deal....


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

What sort of PPD would a GTX680 get?  I have one that I won in the WCG contest (at least if I hear back from @64K) , and I might as well put it to work when I'm not gaming.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of PPD would a GTX680 get?  I have one that I won in the WCG contest (at least if I hear back from @64K) , and I might as well put it to work when I'm not gaming.


I saw on that some new betas yields between 86k and 109K https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27018&start=15
Remember to use an old driver. I think that you have to all the way back to 327.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I saw on that some new betas yields between 86k and 109K https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27018&start=15
> Remember to use an old driver. I think that you have to all the way back to 327.


Well, not so bad for the power consumption.  If I can get that going in the i3 and the HD7930 and HD7950 going in the i7 setup that's pretty good combined


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, not so bad for the power consumption.  If I can get that going in the i3 and the HD7930 and HD7950 going in the i7 setup that's pretty good combined


Around 200k there.  in Turkish Kirmizi Sarap, the red variant.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Around 200k there.  in Turkish *Kirmizi Sarap*, the red variant.


@mstenholm , stop making me google things. LOL


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 6, 2014)

bought a 7770 for my daughters comp but decided I going to give her a gtx 570 and put the 7770 folding. Getting close to an all AMD farm. Thanks mstenholm I would have never known.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2014)

Job done. Home in 24 hours to one or two rigs not producing.

A 7770 is still a good folder. I will fire one up now that I have time to monitor my rigs. Its going to be in a rig with a USB internet dongle that loses connection from time to time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> A 7770 is still a good folder.


That's what I'm running.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2014)

I still have a 7770 folding myself, though it's in my dad's home office rig with my Gigabyte HD 7950.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> bought a 7770 for my daughters comp but decided I going to give her a gtx 570


Badass family when the Daughter's rocking a GTX570 . I just gave my Son a ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII to hold him over until GTX 960's arrive. He was lucky to find enough room in his rig for it.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 8, 2014)

Thats funny i gave my son a GTX 570 DC II also. I bought the other 570 because i couldnt let that 7770 go. Had to try it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2014)

My 7850 is back folding for awhile- nice to haz my badge back! 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=636952

Planning the rebuild of the 7970 folding rig now but need to sell an X58/L5639 combo first... hope to get it going with at least an i3-2100/Z77 setup soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome @Norton !!!

While I am here, how well do you guys think a HD6990 would fold? What kind of PPD would one expect on the card?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2014)

After a nice string of core_17 on my GTX  970 I decided for an other and not a 290x. One of my 7970 kept failing and a 7770 did the same. The one 7770 I now have running is good but it is not a 7970 so a new 970 that is. In the waiting time I will have my 680 running. Didn't start out too good - a core_15 at 42k PPD but the room was getting cold so I let it run.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 10, 2014)

My place is getting a bit cold as well, and I'm all out of things to start up. :S


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My place is getting a bit cold as well, and I'm all out of things to start up. :S


You are welcome to try my failing 7970....


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> You are welcome to try my failing 7970....



Have you tried baking that puppy yet @mstenholm ? Might bring it back to life.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Have you tried baking that puppy yet @mstenholm ? Might bring it back to life.


It is alive. It just don't like to fold even at stock clock. I didn't test it any other way.

Edit/update: My new MSI is now in the mail


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 11, 2014)

I had a power supply crap out today. It was an older one so no loss there.  Got another on the way but got a 7950 and the 7770 just sitting here. The new 290x turned out to be a pretty good clocker too. 1120 core, not bad. They like volts. Still looking for another.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 11, 2014)

Update the 7770 is folding. Got to wait for new power supply for the 7950 dual-X also it seems the front fan bearings are giving up so new fans on the way. Damn this is fun!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Update the 7770 is folding. Got to wait for new power supply for the 7950 dual-X also it seems the front fan bearings are giving up so new fans on the way. Damn this is fun!!


Good it's back. Got a question you might know the answer to. I use MSI Combuster in a rig with a 7970 and a 7770. I want them to run different clocks. How do I do?

Edit: Got it - change Master.

Update: New GTX 970, same settings as the one I have already have (Power Limit 110 %, + 100 MHz) but the results is an extra 23 MHz so 1*4*26 MHz and sub 2 min frames for 9204. Nice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone........ someone?????
2x Asus GTX 980 Strix cards


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually Gunslinger sells some very top shelf products but I have found you can usually find better deals on the same products.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 12, 2014)

Throwing this out for discussion. Is there any interest in making our own ppd chart and getting someone to do it? Any volunteers? I read thru some of Overclocks posts and it seems some of the results there were cherry picked to represent the highest ppd attained but not for the whole WU. I, for one, am very interested in the new video cards and the ppd a person can expect under normal circumstances so I know it would help me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2014)

It doesn't sound hard to maintain a Google doc with our ppd. I would be interested.


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you want to set it up as a google doc or a thread here?

If it's a thread it can be done similar to the Heaven benchmark thread- users would post their scores and the OP would update the first post accordingly.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 12, 2014)

Either would be fine just want to make sure they are verified honest scores. Some WU rise and fall like 13000 on my 290x but the 7770 doesnt. So maybe take a screenie of the high and low then go in the middle.


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Either would be fine just want to make sure they are verified honest scores. Some WU rise and fall like 13000 on my 290x but the 7770 doesnt. So maybe take a screenie of the high and low then go in the middle.



The best numbers to go by imo would be the work unit, the time the wu takes to complete, the score given..... followed by the gpu used and core/memory clocks.

Example (not actual data):

Core 17/13001/11:23/72000/7970/1050/1300

Work unit time and score are available in the log of FAH client/viewer AFAIK

Thoughts?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Either would be fine just want to make sure they are verified honest scores. Some WU rise and fall like 13000 on my 290x but the 7770 doesnt. So maybe take a screenie of the high and low then go in the middle.


I can't see why we shouldn't include the high and the low score, just so people can see that there is some variance in some projects (only 1300x comes to mind). Is it possible to get the template from Overclock? I like the layout and the fact that you can sort in various ways.

Edit: testing - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W-PlatA9CgOOTA3qcvTxhFm_YoedvoHmXHNgZqczY4g/edit?usp=sharing

OK it can be copied.....if you like I can maintain a database. The more facts submitted the better it gets. To get the best PPD results (including upload time) report the points awared. I will calculate back to TPF.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 12, 2014)

james888 has said he would be glad to keep up the doc if thats ok with you guys. i think he is a great choice. I like both ideas for reporting.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 12, 2014)

Ah Windows 8.1 decided to override my do not update until I tell it to so both my 7950s were down.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 12, 2014)

Perhaps also mention driver version?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Perhaps also mention driver version?


Could be relevant for NVidia but as far as I have read nobody got any PPD improvement due to driver updates in the other camp. I can see the relevance of CPU speed from my own rigs. Let's what James come up with.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2014)

Let me finish up my classes and I will put a plan together. So sometime next week. I'd love to read more suggestions if any.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 12, 2014)

Got these coming to replace some aged units.


----------



## hat (Dec 13, 2014)

What's this? x119 seems to point to video... I started seeing this error when I started folding on my GPU. Usually if I have an unstable system I get x124. I'm running BOINC on my CPU too, if that matters. The card (GTX 660 Ti) is not overclocked... at least by me. GPU Boost is active.
b






GPU-Z shot during WU 9201


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Got these coming to replace some aged units.
> 
> View attachment 60868
> 
> View attachment 60869



That Antec is a really nice unit (Seasonic oem). The one I had ran solid as a rock!  @ThE_MaD_ShOt has it in one of his rigs now iirc


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> That Antec is a really nice unit (Seasonic oem). The one I had ran solid as a rock!  @ThE_MaD_ShOt has it in one of his rigs now iirc


Sure do @Norton. It is in the Fx 8150 cruncher. Been a great unit thus far.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally got the 970's folding in Ubuntu 14.10*(props to msgclb)*. Producing 52K more PPD than Windoz at the same clocks and all the Core_17's you can eat. Tutorial coming soon!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2014)

....and quad GTX 970 folder coming later this month. Just gotta pick up 2 more Strix 970's. Should easily crack 1 Million PPD.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> That Antec is a really nice unit (Seasonic oem). The one I had ran solid as a rock!  @ThE_MaD_ShOt has it in one of his rigs now iirc



They are both Seasonic units the 850 according to Johny Guru review was hitting platinum. Paid 25 shipped for the Antec and 65 for the 850.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 13, 2014)

Cant wait for that tutorial Buck. Maybe a couple 970s are coming sooner than expected.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 13, 2014)

Tried the new AMD Omega driver on my desktop, and the indicated PPD on the 7950 was down around 15-20%.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 13, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Tried the new AMD Omega driver on my desktop, and the indicated PPD on the 7950 was down around 15-20%.



I havent tried them yet seems they help some games but since i dont game on the 290x I will wait. Thanks for the info. What ppd are you getting from your 7950?


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 13, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I havent tried them yet seems they help some games but since i dont game on the 290x I will wait. Thanks for the info. What ppd are you getting from your 7950?


I'm getting ~85k-105k PPD, depending on WU.

Also, being that 290x is newer GCN than the 7950, the results might be different.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2014)

hat said:


> What's this? x119 seems to point to video... I started seeing this error when I started folding on my GPU. Usually if I have an unstable system I get x124. I'm running BOINC on my CPU too, if that matters. The card (GTX 660 Ti) is not overclocked... at least by me. GPU Boost is active.
> b
> 
> 
> ...


Did you give F@H a CPU thread?  If you're trying to WCG on 4 threads and running F@H on a GPU, you will have problems - although I've not heard of it spitting out system errors, more like low output by the GPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 13, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ....and quad GTX 970 folder coming later this month. Just gotta pick up 2 more Strix 970's. Should easily crack 1 Million PPD.


With four Maxwells you need Linux. I can "ensure" 18 hours of 9201s with two but it take time and attention and the odd core_18 in the mix.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> With four Maxwells you need Linux. I can "ensure" 18 hours of 9201s with two but it take time and attention and the odd core_18 in the mix.


Correct, this will be a Linux rig. Core_18 is not out yet on Linux, so I may get lucky for a while until they release it.


----------



## hat (Dec 13, 2014)

Not only will I get an x119 BSOD (seemingly randomly) but also 3DMARK 11 will not finish a run. It goes to an unresponsive black screen. CTRL ALT DEL does nothing. (Although, in the case of 3DMARK, I noticed an update was available... I uninstalled the standalone version and am getting the 3DMARK Demo through Steam. I'll let Steam handle it with auto updates.)


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2014)

3DMARK still does not run (black screen problem) with the updated Steam version.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally got the 970's folding in Ubuntu 14.10*(props to msgclb)*. Producing 52K more PPD than Windoz at the same clocks and all the Core_17's you can eat. Tutorial coming soon!


Live Distro?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Live Distro?


Nope, normal install.


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2014)

I have 3 profiles saved in my CMOS setup: Stock Optimized (everything in the fun settings is on Auto, with other stuff changed in the CMOS like disabled floppy drive etc), and then a profile to run 3GHz and then one for 3.2GHz.

I dropped to 3GHz (which also brings me down from 400x8 to 333x9, so much less FSB/stress on the chipset), ran 3DMARK, got the black screen. I dropped all the way to stock 2.4GHz (266x9) and ran 3DMARK. It came to an unresponsive white screen (the white screen has happened too during previous runs).

Having run everything at stock with a failure to complete a run of 3DMARK, combined with my BSODs being x119 (which seems to point to video... I have had rogue BSOD problems in the past, but they were usually x124 indicating something fucky with my overclock) I'm thinking something is up with the video card.

The previous owner ran the card with no issues. He spoke of running 3DMARK and the scores he got with the card, so evidently he was able to run the benchmark that I can't. I think maybe it's because the card uses the much newer PCI-E 3.0 standard, while my board supports only 1.0/1.1/1.0a???


----------



## Steevo (Dec 15, 2014)

What's the highest PPD graphics card without a power connector?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 15, 2014)

750ti I am sure


----------



## Steevo (Dec 15, 2014)

Might be a moot point until it (they, being two dell optiplex 330s) gets better CPUs. 

E2180 is giving it's all, but it's slow as shit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Might be a moot point until it (they, being two dell optiplex 330s) gets better CPUs.
> 
> E2180 is giving it's all, but it's slow as shit.


Are you trying to Fold on them?  CPU should be enough to run a 750 Ti without a problem.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 15, 2014)

I am going to try and use one to hold my media on an my RAID card and array, so no more PCIe slot in that one, so a faster CPU would be better for it to fold, and the other is going to run it in the background when my kids aren't using it to do school work and play light games, so it will have a GPU and would be better off with a better CPU too.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2014)

Steevo said:


> I am going to try and use one to hold my media on an my RAID card and array, so no more PCIe slot in that one, so a faster CPU would be better for it to fold, and the other is going to run it in the background when my kids aren't using it to do school work and play light games, so it will have a GPU and would be better off with a better CPU too.


Dell, 775, hmm not that many powerful CPUs fit there. Anyway a E8500, if it works, would do 5-10 % of a 750Ti. Don't upgrade for the sake of CPU folding if that prevent you from getting a 750Ti. Just my 5 cents.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 17, 2014)

It will fit a 8400 or a 8500, and there are a couple on sale cheap. I may nab them and put them in. 

It might end up getting one of my 5870's if I can get the 7970 for sale too. Use my extra power adapters and push the 400W PSU in it, it should only use about 180W for the 5870, 120W for the CPU and fans so at max I should still be in the safe zone.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you going to fold with the cpu Steevo? Its not worth it. All you need is 1 core of the cpu not dedicated to anything. That will give the gpu something to use for Folding. The GPU has to hav e 1 core of the cpu. That doesnt mean you put the cpu folding. If you want to do something with that other core youi can always crunch with it.. That 7970 will do approx 150k a day but it wont run on a 400 watt ps. The 5870 doesnt put out a lot of ppd. The 7770 or a GTX 750 ti will kill it in ppd. james888 is running 750ti so he would know. 7770 is about 30k a day.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2014)

I get about 75k ppd with it overclocked and with core 17 wu. @NastyHabits gets about 65k afaik without overclocking on core 17's. All for a incredible 50w.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 17, 2014)

MIght have to get a 7770 then if I can find one for cheap.

The 7970 is going into my machine when I rebuild it, liquid cooled.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 18, 2014)

as per buck nasty, I hope I am posting this in the right spot.  system specs in usual place and I use this machine for gaming in the evenings/nights.
I had pm'ed buck about setting my machine up for better folding and he suggested I post screen shot of control. so I took a few and hopefully someone can help.
All I did was install f@h and let it do its auto magic, I have tinkered with nothing.  THanks in advance


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2014)

flmatter, you do have a passkey ...correct?


----------



## flmatter (Dec 18, 2014)

yes I have a pass key


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2014)

flmatter said:


> as per buck nasty, I hope I am posting this in the right spot.  system specs in usual place and I use this machine for gaming in the evenings/nights.
> I had pm'ed buck about setting my machine up for better folding and he suggested I post screen shot of control. so I took a few and hopefully someone can help.
> All I did was install f@h and let it do its auto magic, I have tinkered with nothing.  THanks in advance
> View attachment 60990 View attachment 60991 View attachment 60992 View attachment 60993


We normally recommend not running the CPU slot.  It's just not worth it.  In that last image, just delete the slot. (you could finish the work first if you want)  Then, add another GPU slot so that you can get both of your 280X's Folding.  If you want something for your CPU to do, we _might_ have a suggestion.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 18, 2014)

ok thanks, like I stated I just let the installer program do its auto magic. so delete the cpu slot and add a gpu 2 to the slots. I am going to assume since they are connected in crossfire there is nothing I need do but just add the 2nd gpu.  If the cpu is idle that is fine by me, but I am open to suggestions        Thanks!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2014)

Add the 2nd GPU and then we can check CPU usage. Based on the leftover cycles, you could run World Community Grid and be a member of both teams here @ TPU. Both F@H and WCG play well together with the proper settings.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks guys!   When I go downstairs later I will add the second gpu and add updated screenshots tomorrow.  WCG sounds interesting. Will have to look into it. ty


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> Let me finish up my classes and I will put a plan together. So sometime next week. I'd love to read more suggestions if any.


As it turns out I am heading back home for the holidays. I will put something together when I get back after christmas and before classes start.

I am liking the idea of a techpowerup graph and not google docs, similar to as shown here. I will probably use many of the same fields as this google doc here. From that google doc I don't know what TPF is, so if someone could please explain. Please let me know anything you would like to see.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2014)

TPF=Time Per Frame - given in the client


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> TPF=Time Per Frame - given in the client


I am looking at my two 750 ti's right now, and it says 5 minutes 27 seconds. Is that a performance metric of some sort?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2014)

Just how long it takes to finish a frame, which is 1%


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just how long it takes to finish a frame, which is 1%


That makes sense knowing what a frame is now.

I also just moved both 750 ti's to one computer, and now under my name and not kreij. TPF is also now 4.5 minutes. I think it was still estimating.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> That makes sense knowing what a frame is now.
> 
> I also just moved both 750 ti's to one computer, and now under my name and not kreij. TPF is also now 4.5 minutes. I think it was still estimating.


Work unit needs to run for 3 frames(or 3 percentage points) to get a accurate measure of PPD. What work unit are you folding?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 19, 2014)

Whats up with the unit 13000, perhaps its just slow on this 5870, had a 1901 that was fast.

Also got the 7970 to have under water, so it should be folding by the new year.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Work unit needs to run for 3 frames(or 3 percentage points) to get a accurate measure of PPD. What work unit are you folding?


I was at about 2% when I made that post. I am folding FahCore 0x17 project 9201. Estimated ppd for both gpu's is at 141,00 at the moment. About 70k ppd each.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 19, 2014)

nice bump in ppd for both cards running at sametime!   Great many thanks to everyone!!    Thank You!!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 19, 2014)

Got the CPU upgrades too, should have at least one of them done up by the first of the year, see if the PSU will handle it and the 5870.


I will have a 5870 with a full coverage block to give away for the cost of shipping, and a couple water blocks to fit other cards is anyone is interested. Dunno if I should put this here or in the BST thread.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2014)

Turns out I have more free time and access to a computer than I thought I would. I am currently making the charts as I said I would. I need some help though.

What would be the best way to get a realistic completed PPD for a given WU?
For the fields in the chart would the following be worthwhile: |Run, Clone, Gen|FahCore|Peak Output: Single Precision (GFlops)|Yield Factor (smaller is better) ?

I don't even know what run, clone, and gen are.

Do you guys think I should require a screenshot with gpuz and the FAH client for verification. I think it would be nice to have verification but it is more work. On the other hand, these are tpu specific results, its for science not a competition, so we don't really need to verify anything since we all trust each other right?

Here is the first draft of the thread. Take a look, tell me what you think.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2014)

There was a time when early and later run of 13000´s mattered. I now in the believe that other than boost clock (maybe base and boost clock) only CPU clock matters.  Driver version and so on is OK, not all watch the FAH forum. The yield factor.......forget it

Mine: old and optimal drivers 11.8 and 344.16  Hhttps://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W-PlatA9CgOOTA3qcvTxhFm_YoedvoHmXHNgZqczY4g/edit#gid=0ere


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 20, 2014)

gflops and yield factor are not shown on advanced control. Nice chart there ms I think thats the format we should use.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> gflops and yield factor are not shown on advanced control. Nice chart there ms I think thats the format we should use.


Agreed. Good chart, but I was wondering how to extrapolate GFLOPS and Yeild as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> gflops and yield factor are not shown on advanced control. Nice chart there ms I think thats the format we should use.


But including driver version. It might matter, some time does.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2014)

All the fields used currently I took from the overclock.net chart or I added. I would also rather err on the side of too much information. I do admit some look unnecessary so that is why I want your opinions.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 21, 2014)

Grandson knocked 1 of my folders off the desk and its broke. 2600k, 290x, and 7770 is of unknown condition at the moment. Ill look at it tomorrow, kinda too pissed right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Grandson knocked 1 of my folders off the desk and its broke. 2600k, 290x, and 7770 is of unknown condition at the moment. Ill look at it tomorrow, kinda too pissed right now.


 
I sure hope it's mostly OK still!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Grandson knocked 1 of my folders off the desk and its broke. 2600k, 290x, and 7770 is of unknown condition at the moment. Ill look at it tomorrow, kinda too pissed right now.



Oh man, that's a huge bummer man!!! 
That is exactly why my grandchildren are not allowed in the computer room.


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Grandson knocked 1 of my folders off the desk and its broke. 2600k, 290x, and 7770 is of unknown condition at the moment. Ill look at it tomorrow, kinda too pissed right now.



Had a similar experience when my son knocked over the 4P a few weeks ago  Hope everything is ok with it [crosses][/fingers]


----------



## Nordic (Dec 21, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> There was a time when early and later run of 13000´s mattered. I now in the believe that other than boost clock (maybe base and boost clock) only CPU clock matters.  Driver version and so on is OK, not all watch the FAH forum. The yield factor.......forget it
> 
> Mine: old and optimal drivers 11.8 and 344.16  Hhttps://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W-PlatA9CgOOTA3qcvTxhFm_YoedvoHmXHNgZqczY4g/edit#gid=0ere





mx500torid said:


> gflops and yield factor are not shown on advanced control. Nice chart there ms I think thats the format we should use.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed. Good chart, but I was wondering how to extrapolate GFLOPS and Yeild as well.





mx500torid said:


> Grandson knocked 1 of my folders off the desk and its broke. 2600k, 290x, and 7770 is of unknown condition at the moment. Ill look at it tomorrow, kinda too pissed right now.



So I will removed GFLOPS and Yield. They were only included because of overclock.net includes them in their chart. *Do you guys want to include the date too? *I figured if we included the driver version that would approximate time frame well enough. It appears run, clone, and gen is valuable information? 
If we are all in agreement here, then I think the fields will be finalized then.

Do you guys think screenshot verification would be necessary. Such as a screenshot including FAH client information such as ppd and gpuz for other information. 
I think it would be nice to have verification but it is more work. On the other hand, these are tpu specific results, its for science not a competition, so we don't really need to verify anything since we all trust each other right?

That only leaves how to consistently measure for realistic ppd. I could ask to wait till it is at <95% under what the owner thinks are good running conditions, such as it was not interrupted or what not, and use the estimated ppd. Or can we do better than that. Bluebummblebee had some ideas.


> That's a tough one. The surest way is to go to one of the stat sites and write down what the final points given was. (that sounds bad, but I have a cold and my brain's not working right) HFM.net might also collect this info in its benchmark data. BTW, you can take the points given for a WU and reverse "engineer" it with this tool to get the TPF. http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php?gpu=1


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 22, 2014)

Screenshot verification is a necessity. GPUZ, the folding@home client control for expert users. As far as I have seen 13000 is the only one that pumps on me. I would think the screenie would be posted in the thread so if any questions it would be easier to answer.

BTW The only thing thats toast in my accident is the case. So I need a roomy case with good cooling. The 290x is folding but not enough cooling for the 7770 to go in there. Pretty happy now the damage could have been much worse.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2014)

Made minor adjustments to charts thread with regards to feedback. Now I just need to make directions for how to post. It looks pretty good right now I think.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm working on having the 4x GTX 970 rig up and folding by the 2nd weekend of January. Guess what Mobo will power it??.....None other than the venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum that I bought in 2008. I still have this board, although it's been Frankenstien'd over the years. Didn't want to spend $100+ on another 4x PCI-e 8/16 board if this one still works. Hopefully it cranks up and shows some signs of stability. Gonna run a Phenom x4 9850BE in it. I hope I still got some DDR2 ram laying around .


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 22, 2014)

Buck Nasty


 

mx500torid


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm working on having the 4x GTX 970 rig up and folding by the 2nd weekend of January. Guess what Mobo will power it??.....None other than the venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum that I bought in 2008. I still have this board, although it's been Frankenstien'd over the years. Didn't want to spend $100+ on another 4x PCI-e 8/16 board if this one still works. Hopefully it cranks up and shows some signs of stability. Gonna run a Phenom x4 9850BE in it. I hope I still got some DDR2 ram laying around .



What I read was is you are planning on heating your house with 140W heater that also allows some folding to happen.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2014)

LOL, you crack me up mx500. Just look at those guns pushing that boat sideways thru the water. WOW.



Steevo said:


> What I read was is you are planning on heating your house with 140W heater that also allows some folding to happen.


Yes, but If I have issues with the 9850BE, then I will substitute a PII x4 B93 for the 50w heat/energy savings.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 22, 2014)

BTW I got another card on the way picked up a 780 TI


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice card added to the mix there mx!

I lost power today, so the farm was down for a few hours. Sucks, but there was something very nice that came out of this. *Upon restarting the Linux/GPU rig, I had fan and overclock control of the 2nd GPU in Nvidia X-server*. I have an old monitor connected to the 2nd GPU for the last week, but I guess it took a couple of restarts to recognize and enable the Coolbits options. I think a KVM attached to all 4 GTX 970's will fool X-server and enable Coolbits for all cards. Will try the KVM test this weekend when I'm preparing for the new rig.

Both cards are clocked to 1500 core and running at 52c with fans at 55%. Looks like the overclock on the 2nd GPU is worth 40K PPD. We're looking at 1.18 to 1.19 Million PPD for 800W at the wall with this upcoming rig.

Edit: now at 598K PPD. C'mon 600K!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think a KVM attached to all 4 GTX 970's will fool X-server and enable Coolbits for all cards. Will try the KVM test this weekend when I'm preparing for the new rig.


Would the old "DVI-to VGA-adapter-with-a-resister-wedged-in" work, too?

LMK if you need any DDR2


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 23, 2014)

I discovered two of my rigs down, and one rebooted okay, but the other got stuck on a b2 POST code. Turns out my Gigabyte R9 290 is now dead just 4 months after I bought it on here second-hand for a good price. It has been replaced with a GTX 470 for now, but I don't think I'll be buying any more hardware for a while considering my dad just bought a 5820K/GTX 970 that fold/crunch part-time.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

Installed my Brand new Zotac 970 amp extreme in my computer. Set up folding just to get core 0x18 wu's. Saddly not core 0x17 like I wanted.

All I want for christmas is more core 17 wu's!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I discovered two of my rigs down, and one rebooted okay, but the other got stuck on a b2 POST code. Turns out my Gigabyte R9 290 is now dead just 4 months after I bought it on here second-hand for a good price. It has been replaced with a GTX 470 for now, but I don't think I'll be buying any more hardware for a while considering my dad just bought a 5820K/GTX 970 that fold/crunch part-time.




No second BIOS switch?

You could bake it, as I am guessing the heat probably stressed the BGA and some have failed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Installed my Brand new Zotac 970 amp extreme in my computer. Set up folding just to get core 0x18 wu's. Saddly not core 0x17 like I wanted.
> 
> All I want for christmas is more core 17 wu's!



Amen to that!  Those core 0x18's are trashing the PPD of my lowly (but energy efficient) GTX 750 Ti.  Plus they keep failing and I can't figure out why.  Temps on both CPU and GPU are lower than on core 0x17's.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2014)

I had my two 750 ti crunching again while I was away. They seemed to have been failing also.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 28, 2014)

7970 folding at 1250/1750 a whole 28C temp too.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm working on having the 4x GTX 970 rig up and folding by the 2nd weekend of January. Guess what Mobo will power it??.....None other than the venerable MSI K9A2 Platinum that I bought in 2008. I still have this board, although it's been Frankenstien'd over the years. Didn't want to spend $100+ on another 4x PCI-e 8/16 board if this one still works. Hopefully it cranks up and shows some signs of stability. Gonna run a Phenom x4 9850BE in it. I hope I still got some DDR2 ram laying around .



That's fantastic, I used to have that board too .  I actually had some compatability issues on it back in the day with some OCZ ram, but all in all it was solid. 

Hope it goes well running those puppies


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2014)

Steevo said:


> 7970 folding at 1250/1750 a whole 28C temp too.




Mine runs at 45C through a single 140mm radiator 

What happened to the card? Noticed a post in another thread you saying that the card died...


----------



## Steevo (Dec 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Mine runs at 45C through a single 140mm radiator
> 
> What happened to the card? Noticed a post in another thread you saying that the card died...




Not sure, once I tried to run a 3D app it freaked out, I cleaned the contacts and a few other things like reseating the power connectors and tried another slot, I may clean the slot as this one is only running X8


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> boat


Boat?


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Boat?



Check the pic of the 16" guns firing here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-719#post-3211238


----------



## Nordic (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok team, I am finalizing the chart thread. I made some changes such as adding directions. If you could look it over, specifically the directions. Tell me if they are reasonable, what we need, if I could say something better etc. I made a first post in the chart but for the time being it is for example purposes.

One thing I ran into when making the first post, I don't know what Run, Gen, and Clone are. They are not not shown in the FAH client as far as I saw. At the top of the client I did see a PRCG. Where the R, C, and G seem to follow the format of run, gen, clone. My numbers don't match what I was seeing over at the overclock.net thread. Here is a screenshot of my client.

Besides the run, clone, and gen thing... if I don't see any complaints or feedback I will open the thread up.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2014)

Forget about the screenshots. It is not a competition but a help to others.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 30, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Forget about the screenshots. It is not a competition but a help to others.


I originally was more for not having screenshots. These are TPU results, from TPU members, for TPU members. We should trust each other right? I agree its not a competition. I can also see how screenshots add some validity. When I asked twice before specifically for feedback about screenshots, the only feedback I had was to include them so that another member can look at the screenshot instead of asking questions. So I added it for validity and in case it might answer somebodies question. If anything I want to err on the side of too much information.

I would honestly love to hear more peoples opinions on this. It is extra work, slowing down how much we add to the chart.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2014)

No its not a competition but a screenshot can back up the result and maybe show where someone is not getting a good result. That was the problem I saw with the other ppd sheets just numbers and nothing to back it up. I could post a 320000 ppd result from my 290x on a 13000 but it doesnt get that. And to some it gives them a place to strut their stuff so a little competition is not a bad thing. Hey if i was getting 440000 like some results posted on a 980 I think I would have a big smile if I posted something like that. gpuz and the folding@home client control I would think is a bare minimum. I really dont think the cpu should be included at all. Post the screenshots in the thread then James can add the info to the chart.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2014)

Need your help Guy's. I'm looking for 2x ASUS Strix GTX 970's for around $350.00 each. Newegg is way out of line @ $489.00 each(Marketplace) and I don't trust too many other online sellers, save for Amazon. *Retailer must accept Paypal Credit*. I may have to get the Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming instead, but wanted to keep the same theme/brand & model across this 4x 970 rig. The PCI-e risers came in yesterday and the open mining case should be delivered by next Tuesday. Need to order the cards by tonight.


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheapest in-stock appears to be B&H Photo Video and NCIXUS says they'll have more in-stock by the 15th. Looks like they're in short supply. Anything on the Newegg marketplace is third-party and really shouldn't be associated with Newegg at all.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2014)

says Frys has them in stock 359.00 http://www.frys.com/product/8303727


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2014)

This may help if you buy from B&H

http://slickdeals.net/f/7557248-msi...d-google-wallet-through-phone-app?v=1&src=tdw


----------



## Nordic (Dec 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> No its not a competition but a screenshot can back up the result and maybe show where someone is not getting a good result. That was the problem I saw with the other ppd sheets just numbers and nothing to back it up. I could post a 320000 ppd result from my 290x on a 13000 but it doesnt get that. And to some it gives them a place to strut their stuff so a little competition is not a bad thing. Hey if i was getting 440000 like some results posted on a 980 I think I would have a big smile if I posted something like that. gpuz and the folding@home client control I would think is a bare minimum. I really dont think the cpu should be included at all. Post the screenshots in the thread then James can add the info to the chart.


I have heard the cpu can effect ppd, if say I was folding with my 970 on a celeron. Most folders won't be doing that, so it might not be needed. Does anyone else have anything to say on the matter?



mx500torid said:


> Post the screenshots in the thread then James can add the info to the chart.


To make this as quick and easy as possible, I will not be taking information from the screenshot. The poster will format the information, of which I will copy and paste into the chart.


Really guys, please read the directions. Read the whole thread and tell me what you think. I want to hear anything. You might think its well organized, or posting a screenshot is too much work. ANYTHING.

*One thing I ran into when making the first post, I don't know what Run, Gen, and Clone are. They are not not shown in the FAH client as far as I saw. At the top of the client I did see a PRCG. Where the R, C, and G seem to follow the format of run, gen, clone. My numbers don't match what I was seeing over at the overclock.net thread. Here is a screenshot of my client.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> says Frys has them in stock 359.00 http://www.frys.com/product/8303727


Anyone familiar with their shipping...is it quick? Funny thing is that I stopped by Fry's in Atlanta on 12/26 and there was not a single GTX970 of any brand to be found. LOL


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 30, 2014)

I didnt mean for you to take the info from the screenshot. i meant that the screenshot would be backup for the info they sent you.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking at the screenshot, it has all sorts of extra information if someone wants to know. Memory usage, gpu load, volts used in overclock if overclocked etc. The lack of feedback makes me think you guys approve. Still looking for feedback though, check it out here. Maybe specifically about the cpu. Seems people think it is unnecessary. Maybe I will just remove it.

I think the only thing holding me back from opening it up for submissions is understanding of run, clone, and gen. This link here describes in the technical details. I know enough biology and math to understand what they mean. I need to know where they are shown in the client.  At the top of the client I did see a PRCG. Where the R, C, and G seem to follow the format of run, gen, clone.  Here is a screenshot of my client. Are those the correct run, clone, and gen numbers?


Edit: Should I take all the thanks I am getting on various posts about this as positive feedback? I just want to make sure its done right from the beginning.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 31, 2014)

You are correct James. this is a screenie from hfm where it shows it.  An OLD screenie.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 31, 2014)

newer version


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2014)

Run, generation ect WAS important at a point for 13000, as stated some pages back. I don't care if you uses CPU info. I know it is has an impact. Core 17 and 18 uses 100% CPU all the time. Why shouldn't is have an impact? Driver vision is always nice but since I do monitor other fora you can for all that I care leave it out.

Edit: some projects, 1300X comes into mind, has very different 1 % times during the WU. If the 90 % elapsed time is used as suggested (and not the real calculated value) it should be stated. The 90 % time has that advantage that you don't have to calculate TPF and it doesn't take upload time into account but it will not give you the real PPD. How many have set next_unit_percentage to 100 %? Not many, so here you lose 2-22 minutes (1 % of your processing time, a lot more PPD wise).  Should be stated as well if you really want to go into details.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 31, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Run, generation ect WAS important at a point for 13000, as stated some pages back. I don't care if you uses CPU info. I know it is has an impact. Core 17 and 18 uses 100% CPU all the time. Why shouldn't is have an impact? Driver vision is always nice but since I do monitor other fora you can for all that I care leave it out.
> 
> Edit: some projects, 1300X comes into mind, has very different 1 % times during the WU. If the 90 % elapsed time is used as suggested (and not the real calculated value) it should be stated. The 90 % time has that advantage that you don't have to calculate TPF and it doesn't take upload time into account but it will not give you the real PPD. How many have set next_unit_percentage to 100 %? Not many, so here you lose 2-22 minutes (1 % of your processing time, a lot more PPD wise).  Should be stated as well if you really want to go into details.


Those are very good points. I think I will keep cpu and driver version then.

Yes, I guess currently I am using estimated ppd. If I am to continue with that method I certainly should mention that. I chose this method because I did not know of an easy way to calculate real ppd. Do you have any suggestions on this?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Those are very good points. I think I will keep cpu and driver version then.
> 
> Yes, I guess currently I am using estimated ppd. If I am to continue with that method I certainly should mention that. I chose this method because I did not know of an easy way to calculate real ppd. Do you have any suggestions on this?


Yes, the easy one that BBB suggested some post back- http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php. 
The problem is that all the new projects (91xx) are not in that...


----------



## Nordic (Dec 31, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Yes, the easy one that BBB suggested some post back- http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php.
> The problem is that all the new projects (91xx) are not in that...


I did check that out so I guess I did know of a way to calculate real ppd. At the time it did not have the project I was looking for. The only way I know to see TPF is on the folding client, which says "Estimated TPF" so this calculator would still be an estimate.

I propose: I will communicate that the numbers given are estimated ppd and why we are using it. I would also provide the link to that calculator with instructions on how to use it so people can input information into that calculator if they want to. Hopefully they will update it.

The purpose of these charts is to give tpu folders the most realistic expectations of ppd. PPD is not a static number. These charts will have enough information inputted to for the tpu folder to get the best estimate possible.



On a separate topic. I am folding on both 750ti's and my 970 right now. My ppd is spiking upward. If I could get a good string of core 17 wu's I may end up having some very nice ppd.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 31, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> .....
> 
> Edit: now at 598K PPD. C'mon 600K!
> 
> View attachment 61078


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> View attachment 61245


It's actually hovers between 601K and 611K now after upping some clocks.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 1, 2015)

Kakaostats shut down today 



 

Im gonna miss them.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Kakaostats shut down today
> 
> View attachment 61256
> 
> Im gonna miss them.


Yep, gonna miss them as well. They were my "go to" stats when I started folding, but their up-time has been sporadic over the past year. Much appreciate of the work he did. Good thing we still have Xtreme and Free-DC.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2015)

Ive done some experimenting with my stuff and my GTX 680 folds the same ppd on a c2d @ 2.8 GHZ as it did on a 2600k @ 4.4 GHZ. I tried a 290x @ 3.5 GHZ on a 9201 and then on another 9201 @ 4.4 GHZ and results are virtually the same.  I didnt see anything on the forums so I ask on there and will report back when I have an answer. Also on my rigs the cpu will spike at 100% when the WU starts then will drop never to see that 100% until it starts another  WU. 



 

This is a screenie of a GTX 780 folding, crunching and I have Everquest 2 running in the background.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2015)

11 threads of WGC and one WU on my 970. 100 % CPU load from start to finish. I wonder why there is this difference between my rigs and yours.
 
http://img.techpowerup.org/150102/100CPUfolding.jpg[/IMG]']


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2015)

They said the same thing i am seeing that 100% when starting a WU then it lowers. Hopefully they will answer my question and maybe we will know. I checked all my rigs, 5 in all,  and none are at 100%. You are certainly showing 100% though.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mx500torid (Jan 2, 2015)

I got an answer on the cpu speed thing. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=27209&sid=3bbf5a172fe5a43df160de490479f9c5


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I got an answer on the cpu speed thing. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=27209&sid=3bbf5a172fe5a43df160de490479f9c5


I will prove them wrong with two identical GPUs running at same speed but with different CPUs. I don't have my old data for my 7970s but going from 4 GHz to stock 2.67 GHz lost me 5k PPD on the 1300xs.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2015)

4 GHz i7 970 and 4.4 GHz 4790 both running with a 480 GB SSD. I bumped the GPU clock a bit higher on slower CPU just to make a point.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Steevo (Jan 2, 2015)

My i7 machine was stalled between WU's since yesterday sometime for some reason. Back in the saddle now though.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2015)

On my low power ITX rig - AM1 with a AMD 5350 (Kabini) CPU and a GTX 750 Ti - I only use 25% of the CPU.  When I fold on my i3 PC its CPU usage is slightly less.  Around 20-21%.  Speed of the CPU has no effect.  A faster CPU might use a little less CPU time.  What does make a difference is what else is going on.  A lean and clean OS installation can make a difference with a weak CPU.  On my old PC with an E8400 dual core, killing every process and service that wasn't necessary yielded about a 5% increase in PPD with my GTX 660 Ti.  I found that overclocking the E8400 had no measurable effect.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 2, 2015)

It seems that with a strong gpu like a 970 that cpu does matter a bit. It matters so little though I don't see any reason I should keep it in the charts though since I seemed to be the biggest advocate for it.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

Monday I'm getting some new parts (including a new motherboard). I tried folding on my 660ti, but it didn't go well (random bsod). I can't seem to run 3DMARK on it either. I suspect the reason for my problems might be because I have such an old motherboard right now, running PCI-E 1.0/1.1/1.0a (still not sure what the hell it is). The new board supports PCI-E 2.0 I believe so maybe the card will work better.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2015)

Good news https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=27208
No 91xx and 1047x for pre-Maxwell. I did notice a good steady stream of 9201 today. Bad news I guess if 9201 dries out but there must be plenty since even my AMD's are getting them.

Edit: core_15 is still around. Just got one. I know I shouldn't have posted just before finishing a nice 9201


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Good news https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=27208
> No 91xx and 1047x for pre-Maxwell. I did notice a good steady stream of 9201 today. Bad news I guess if 9201 dries out but there must be plenty since even my AMD's are getting them.
> 
> Edit: core_15 is still around. Just got one. I know I shouldn't have posted just before finishing a nice 9201



Thank goodness!  My 750 Ti gets 50K+ PPD on core 17's, and around 20K PPD on core 18's.  Notice the nice goose egg below.




Core 18's totally negate my purpose in building my low cost, lower power box. I built it to produce slightly less PPD than my old setup, but be able to fold 24/7/365 without sending my electric bill through the roof.  I could only fold for 2 weeks a month on the old box.  Core 18's set me back  180000 PPD per month instead of gaining 660000.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

@NastyHabits  What clocks on the 750ti? I have an Asus AM1I-A with the open ended PCI-e x4 slot. Since the AM1 boards are limited to to x4 in the PCI lanes, I wonder if this would affect a high end card like a GTX970? If it would work, were looking at alot of PPD from approx 170 watts.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @NastyHabits  What clocks on the 750ti? I have an Asus AM1I-A with the open ended PCI-e x4 slot. Since the AM1 boards are limited to to x4 in the PCI lanes, I wonder if this would affect a high end card like a GTX970? If it would work, were looking at alot of PPD from approx 170 watts.


It would suffer from the same problem he had now. He would be getting core 18wu's getting, higher ppd than a 750ti, but not the amazing ppd a 970 can provide.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 4, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @NastyHabits  What clocks on the 750ti? I have an Asus AM1I-A with the open ended PCI-e x4 slot. Since the AM1 boards are limited to to x4 in the PCI lanes, I wonder if this would affect a high end card like a GTX970? If it would work, were looking at alot of PPD from approx 170 watts.



The clocks on my particular ASUS 750 Ti are limited to 1200 GPU 1505 Memory.  

According to Wizzard "GPU overclocking works well, but is constrained by NVIDIA's power limiter. Once you exceed a certain clock frequency, the card will drop down to base clock to avoid drawing too much power."

In addition, the Nvidia driver assumes the AM1 and Kabini APU are too weak for gaming, and therefore will not output anything to the HDMI port.  In other words, I can't display streaming video such as Amazon prime to my TV.  

I put together this PC basically because I got the case, MB and CPU from Newegg for $99.  My only other expenses were a memory stick and the 750 Ti.  (Got that from a guy on TPU).  In retrospect, I would have been better off with an Intel based Mini-ITX board and a low power i3.  The two biggest draw backs to the AM1 were the PCIx4 slot and no USB 3.0 connections on the board.  

At any rate, I'm getting decent PPD (55K) at less than 85 watts on core 0x17's, and I can leave it on 24/7/365 without going up a level on my electric bill.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> The clocks on my particular ASUS 750 Ti are limited to 1200 GPU 1505 Memory.
> 
> According to Wizzard "GPU overclocking works well, but is constrained by NVIDIA's power limiter. Once you exceed a certain clock frequency, the card will drop down to base clock to avoid drawing too much power."
> 
> ...


I have tested, and with my 750ti I use about 50w for each card while folding. So that would mean you have about 35w usage on everything else which is pretty nice. This falls in line with w1zzards average power usage numbers. I also am able to overclock mine to 1375 core folding stable and get closer to 75k ppd. For me I am not running into the power limiter. Mine also runs on a intel celeron.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

james888 said:


> It would suffer from the same problem he had now. He would be getting core 18wu's getting, higher ppd than a 750ti, but not the amazing ppd a 970 can provide.


I would run it in Linux, so Core_17 all the way. I'm going to move one of the GTX970's over to the AM1 rig and see what production I get with Kabini OC'd to 2.6Ghz.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would run it in Linux. So Core_17 all the way.


I just got both my 750ti's on linux, loosely following your guide. It took me awhile, but I didn't realize I had to install all 3 packages... ha ha ha. Once I did that I didn't have any problems.

Did you ever figure out a way to overclock multiple gpu's?

Too bad I run my 970 on windows for gaming purposes, or else I might consider linux.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2015)

Turned the 680 on earlier today since it's dummy cold. Loaded at 32C, that'll do water cooling, that'll do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

james888 said:


> Did you ever figure out a way to overclock multiple gpu's?


Yes, you must connect a physical monitor to both GPU's to for X-Server to allow fan and overclocking for both GPU's. Several re-starts are required.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 4, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, you must connect a physical monitor to both GPU's to for X-Server to allow fan and overclocking for both GPU's. Several re-starts are required.


I guess I will just have to rely on having consistant core 17 wu's for ppd than overclocking. They do give me far higher net ppd than overclocking and core 18 or core 15 wu's.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, you must connect a physical monitor to both GPU's to for X-Server to allow fan and overclocking for both GPU's. Several re-starts are required.



Will 2 feeds to a single monitor work for that? My Dell ones can switch from vga to DVI  with the controls on the front panel


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> Will 2 feeds to a single monitor work for that? My Dell ones can switch from vga to DVI  with the controls on the front panel


Probably. I do not even have the second monitor power cable plugged in. You could prob trick x-server into seeing a "second" monitor.


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2015)

What about the dummy plug? Once upon a time people were sticking resistors in DVI/VGA adapters to trick graphics cards into thinking a monitor was there.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Probably. I do not even have the second monitor power cable plugged in. You could prob trick x-server into seeing a "second" monitor.


Do you have to have the 2nd monitor plugged in to keep the 2nd card overclocked, or once overclocked will it stay at the desired clocks. I could lug a monitor over to my folding rig, I just don't want to leave it there.


----------



## revin (Jan 5, 2015)

@Norton @BUCK NASTY

Is this going correct and now part of the TPU F@H Team ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

hat said:


> What about the dummy plug? Once upon a time people were sticking resistors in DVI/VGA adapters to trick graphics cards into thinking a monitor was there.


Tried it with the dummy plug. Did not work. X-server needs to see the make/model of the monitor for it to work.



james888 said:


> Do you have to have the 2nd monitor plugged in to keep the 2nd card overclocked, or once overclocked will it stay at the desired clocks. I could lug a monitor over to my folding rig, I just don't want to leave it there.


 Yes, 2nd monitor is constantly attached to the card with a DVI cable, but not powered. I will test out a KVM when I get my other 970 cards in the next week.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

Supposedly this is an example of a multi gpu 750 ti overclocked config. From cryptocoin mining, got a love them miners. They were very incentivised to figure this all out. I have not tried it or looked at it in depth, I am too busy gaming.


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 337.19  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-03)  T$


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 0 0
    Screen      3  "Screen3" 0 0
    Screen      4  "Screen4" 0 0
    Screen      5  "Screen5" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor4"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor5"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device4"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device5"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Device3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen4"
    Device         "Device4"
    Monitor        "Monitor4"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen5"
    Device         "Device5"
    Monitor        "Monitor5"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> Supposedly this is an example of a multi gpu 750 ti overclocked config. From cryptocoin mining, got a love them miners. They were very incentivised to figure this all out. I have not tried it or looked at it in depth, I am too busy gaming.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I tried editing the X-servers config file. It did not work for me. Could not save the edited configuration. Let me know if you get anywhere with it.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

I should of linked the source with that. Upon reviewing the source, it seems they followed this guide. I am trying it now and will provide an update if successful.

http://blog.cryptohaze.com/2011/02/nvidia-fan-speed-control-for-headless.html
As it reads, it sounds like you can configure linux to think you have multiple monitors through software. No need for KVM or dummy plugs.

I FIGURED IT OUT!!! I should now net about 200k ppd a day at the lowest, and if my 970 on windows gets a few core 17's I might even go over 400k.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

Double posting, I know, but I thought it would be nicer to make a small guide on how to do multiple gpu overclocking in linux. You can take what you want from here and add this to your guide @BUCK NASTY


Spoiler: Guide to Overclocking multiple Nvidia gpu's in LInux



You are going to have to edit your xorg.conf file, manually editing in a fake monitor. Xorg.conf is a read only file so you will have to edit in the terminal as a root user.

So...

Open a terminal
type the command: _lspci | grep VGA_
Note the pci device id for each card you want to overclock.
type the command: _sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf_
Edit as need based on example below
Press "_Cnrl O_" (O as in the letter) to write the edits when done.
Basically in Xorg.conf you are making up a monitor for each gpu you have. I only have 2 gpu's in this sytem so I only needed to add 1 fake monitor. Buck in his 4 card GTX 970 system will have to add 3 fake monitors. In the example below I will bold the edits I made on top of the default xorg.conf file.

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 343.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-09)  Mon Dec  1 16:47:14 PST 2014


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
*    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0*
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "HP"
    ModelName      "W17q"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

*Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Fake"
    ModelName      "Monitor"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection*

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
*   BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"*
EndSection

*Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection*

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

*Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection*


Note that in the above example anything *bold* is something I added to the default xorg.conf file. In _Section "Device"  _the bus id should match the gpu you have in your system.

If you have more than 2 gpu's you can look at this other example below.


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 337.19  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-03)  T$


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 0 0
    Screen      3  "Screen3" 0 0
    Screen      4  "Screen4" 0 0
    Screen      5  "Screen5" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor4"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor5"
    HorizSync      30-94
    VertRefresh    48-85
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device4"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device5"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Device3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen4"
    Device         "Device4"
    Monitor        "Monitor4"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen5"
    Device         "Device5"
    Monitor        "Monitor5"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Coolbits" "12"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```




My little guide here was a summary of this guide here.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 5, 2015)

Do all the cards have to be the same to run in linux on 1 system? Is it possible to mix cards, say a 780 ti and a 780, or a 680 and a 660ti?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

Just ordered the last 2 GTX 970 Strix's that I need from Fry's.com. Didn't want to go that route, but had no choice. Should have them Wednesday along with the open air mining case. Hopefully I'll have this beast up and running by Friday night.



mx500torid said:


> Do all the cards have to be the same to run in linux on 1 system?* Is it possible to mix cards*, say a 780 ti and a 780, or a 680 and a 660ti?


As long as they are all supported by the same Nvidia/Linux driver, it should not be an issue.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks i wonder if the Keplers are held down by the later Linux drivers as much as windows?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Thanks i wonder if the Keplers are held down by the later Linux drivers as much as windows?


Have a look here - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2015)

That is what I like to see! Core 17 wu's all around!

If I haven't been gaming so much it would probably be higher.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 6, 2015)

I think its gonna blow.... lol


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 61371
> 
> 
> I think its gonna blow.... lol


Let's know what happens. Is the log showing any progress?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 6, 2015)

yep it finished 86000 points. Sure was funny though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> yep it finished 86000 points. Sure was funny though.


Did it show the same PPD through the entire work unit?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 6, 2015)

I dont know I was asleep it finished about 15 minutes before i woke up. It was that way for over an hour when i dozed off.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

My 970 is idle. Its on windows and accepting any work, although I prefer core 17's. I don't understand why it is idle though. My 750ti's still have wu's, core 17's at that.
Edit: Nevermind not idle anymore.


Due to the lack of feedback lately, and my general feeling of completeness, I hereby open up the charts thread.


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2015)

Let's try this again... GTX660 Ti is enlisted again, this time with an i5 2400 and an MSI H67 G43 mobo. I'm thinking previous issues may have been from running in such an old motherboard (DFI P35).


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 7, 2015)

OK guys i think I might be on my way to my first 1 million ppd day. Got my fingers crossed. Welcome back hat.


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2015)

Hopefully... I feel small as shit with my 660ti putting out 69k right now in the face of the newest cards... but it's something!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 7, 2015)

no such word as small in this fight.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2015)

hat said:


> Hopefully... I feel small as shit with my 660ti putting out 69k right now in the face of the newest cards... but it's something!


On core 18's you got 67k, my 970 80-100k depending on which project on core 18's. I am also at 1400+ mhz and have 320 more sharers compared to your 1100 mhz 660ti. For how much extra shaders and mhz I have your quite close to the 970. It still for a good cause no matter what.


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2015)

This 660 is supposed to be one of the better ones. I think it's running better now with the new system.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> OK guys i think I might be on my way to my first 1 million ppd day. Got my fingers crossed. Welcome back hat.


Go for it MX!!!!

Welcome back @hat !!!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 8, 2015)

Yep huge milestone for me 1,032,854 and 1 more update to go.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Yep huge milestone for me 1,032,854 and 1 more update to go.


Well, you did it bro.....and quite handily at 1.2 Million. Congrats @mx500torid !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

My GTX 970's arrived yesterday and I proceeded to install them into the miner rig/K9A2 Platinum. Figured I would clone the HDD on the Ubuntu 14.10 install that I have running, but that failed miserably(would not boot). I will perform a fresh install tonight and should have another 600K PPD up and folding. I'll try @james888 X-Server hack tomorrow night and migrate all the cards into the Miner. I hope this rig scales properly with 4x GTX970's. I'll post pics when I get all the cards settled into their new home.

P.S....I might bring on 2 more cards for a total of 6.Still a little spooky especially when we ran out of P9201 in Linux last night for a couple of hours until Stanford reset the assignment server. Hopefully there will be no shortage of P9201's.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 8, 2015)

My Thermaltake 1350 power supplies arrived yesterday along with the other Antec P280 case( I love those cases 69.99 0n Ebay free shipping) so tomorrow Im going to put the 290xs together in one and try to attempt to shut down a couple comps. I got a HD 7950 boost, a GTX 660 Ti and a 680 that are going to fold until I get them sold to buy a couple more cards. I would do it today but I want to see if i can hit that magical 1 Million again today.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My GTX 970's arrived yesterday and I proceeded to install them into the miner rig/K9A2 Platinum. Figured I would clone the HDD on the Ubuntu 14.10 install that I have running, but that failed miserably(would not boot). I will perform a fresh install tonight and should have another 600K PPD up and folding. I'll try @james888 X-Server hack tomorrow night and migrate all the cards into the Miner. I hope this rig scales properly with 4x GTX970's. I'll post pics when I get all the cards settled into their new home.
> 
> P.S....I might bring on 2 more cards for a total of 6.Still a little spooky especially when we ran out of P9201 in Linux last night for a couple of hours until Stanford reset the assignment server. Hopefully there will be no shortage of P9201's.


The bigadv era is ending real soon right? With 6 x 970 you will still be getting the big slice of the pie if Stanford stays on their toes and keep them 9201s comming. With the 1.2M day that mx had you might have some diet days


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> The bigadv era is ending real soon right? With 6 x 970 you will still be getting the big slice of the pie if Stanford stays on their toes and keep them 9201s comming. With the 1.2M day that mx had you might have some diet days


Yes, Bigadv is ending Jan 31st(give or take) and I'm only getting P8101's on both servers now. 850K PPD for 1600W consumption(531 PPD/watt) is not looking too favorable right now. I figure 6-GTX970's & x6CPU would consume 1200w and produce approx 1.8M PPD(1500PPD/Watt). I'm already getting 1255 PPD/Watt with the dual 970's I have folding currently on a 80+ Bronze PSU. Triple the efficiency of the servers is what I am aiming for. There will still be some SMP work for the servers, but the ERB will be diminished, as will efficiency. Just doesn't make sense to run them anymore for F@H unless things change for the better....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, Bigadv is ending Jan 31st(give or take) and I'm only getting P8101's on both servers now. 850K PPD for 1600W consumption(531 PPD/watt) is not looking too favorable right now. I figure 6-GTX970's & x6CPU would consume 1200w and produce approx 1.8M PPD(1500PPD/Watt). I'm already getting 1255 PPD/Watt with the dual 970's I have folding currently on a 80+ Bronze PSU. Triple the efficiency of the servers is what I am aiming for. There will still be some SMP work for the servers, but the ERB will be diminished, as will efficiency. Just doesn't make sense to run them anymore for F@H.


Understandable. Didn't I see somewhere that you are going to use a decent efficient PSU in your new setup? I can't understand that anyone building their own system don't get a +92 % PSU (rant).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Understandable. Didn't I see somewhere that you are going to use a decent efficient PSU in your new setup? I can't understand that anyone building their own system don't get a +92 % PSU (rant).


I have a EVGA Supernova Gold G2 1000w PSU to power the 4 cards when I combine them together. I may just run the 4 cards in the Miner rig and run the other 2 970's with a 750w Gold PSU in a separate rig to cut down on additional costs of upgrading the Miner rig to handle 6 cards. It would have been awesome to have 6 cards in one rig, but prob cost prohibitive if I already have other rigs laying around.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2015)

My 660 seems stable. It's run now for over a full day without issue.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 9, 2015)

Got the GTX 970 cards #3 and #4 folding in Linux. Don't know if it's a limitation of the MSI K9A2 Platinum or the Phenom x4 9850, but I'm only getting 586K PPD out of this pair at the same clocks. 1st pair is pulling about 610K PPD. I'm gonna swap cards around and see if it's the Mobo/CPU limiting production. Also gonna change out the 9850 for a Phenom II x4.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got the GTX 970 cards #3 and #4 folding in Linux. Don't know if it's a limitation of the MSI K9A2 Platinum or the Phenom x4 9850, but I'm only getting 586K PPD out of this pair at the same clocks. 1st pair is pulling about 610K PPD. I'm gonna swap cards around and see if it's the Mobo/CPU limiting production. Also gonna change out the 9850 for a Phenom II x4.


Remind me are you running them in two separate rig? Be a good boy and update your SS. Which rig is doing better? I posted my own findings some time ago around same speed GPU in different rigs but all that I got back from the forum was that an old Windows install might be slowing things down. Rubbish. I'm sure that your CPU is slowing it down.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 9, 2015)

I have had a couple GPU 13000 unit hangs, I adjusted the clock speed on my 7970 down 10Mhz, still only running 42C under full load, CPU is at 54C at 4.2ghz and full utilization.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2015)

Steevo said:


> I have had a couple GPU 13000 unit hangs, I adjusted the clock speed on my 7970 down 10Mhz, still only running 42C under full load, CPU is at 54C at 4.2ghz and full utilization.


If you can run your 7970 @ 1240 GHz that is good. I had to go below 1100 lately also after some 99,99 % hanging WUs. OK my GPUs runs a bit warmer but still you seem to had a good one.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 9, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> If you can run your 7970 @ 1240 GHz that is good. I had to go below 1100 lately also after some 99,99 % hanging WUs. OK my GPUs runs a bit warmer but still you seem to had a good one.




I bought it with those custom clocks on it and the water-block installed. I think I might write a bit more aggressive BIOS and up the core voltage to 1.35 as that is the high safe end for this core and pushing it to 1.3V got me to 1313Mhz stable through some benchmarks.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2015)

So far the GT720 appears to be putting out 7331 PPD. My 660 Ti went down to 20k, though... but I am using the computer for other things right now, too. One thing worth noting... On the machine with the GT720, I let FAH have one core (set WCG to leave one core alone). On my main machine, I let WCG have all the cores, so WCG and FAH are kinda fighting over one.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally nailed down the source of my instability, this CPU needs NB/CPU volts, bumped it up to 1.35 from the 1.2 ish it was running and I may be able to push more GHz out!!


----------



## hat (Jan 11, 2015)

The GT720 is surprising me! Almost 13k ppd... not bad for something like that. That's on a core x18 though. My 660ti is stuck with a core x17 at 21k.

You guys can have all the x17s... the x18s run better on my hardware than the x17s lol.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2015)

hat said:


> The GT720 is surprising me! Almost 13k ppd... not bad for something like that. That's on a core x18 though. My 660ti is stuck with a core x17 at 21k.
> 
> You guys can have all the x17s... the x18s run better on my hardware than the x17s lol.


If I could take all your core 17's I would. I want them ALL!

I wonder what the ppd/watt is on that 720?


By the way team, I am dropping one 750ti for folding. It will be put for sale with in a week. I will be folding again with my remaining 750ti once I get this new itx system stable. Right now I am having OS issues, which might be related to a bad motherboard. I just need to test it out further.


----------



## hat (Jan 11, 2015)

Apparantly, it consumes 19w, so at 12777PPD, it produces roughly 672PPD per watt.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2015)

hat said:


> Apparantly, it consumes 19w, so at 12777PPD, it produces roughly 672PPD per watt.


That is actually a lot better than I thought it would get. It compares to high end 600 series ppd/watt. I am impressed.

Please add some info from it to the charts. It is small, but I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you using the 327 driver hat? The newer drivers kill the ppd of the Keplers. On a x17 you should be around 60k ppd.


----------



## revin (Jan 12, 2015)

OhMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be back on here after bit, I got  HUGE surprise today and I'm speechless 
Anyway here's what the ole 5870 girl been doing, man I really love her, but, but but.....I'll Be Back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





@Norton 
7950


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmm, do I hear a new video card being surprised to us @revin


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 13, 2015)

It appears that the Assignment Server for Linux GPU's is out of P9201's. I shut the GPU rigs down at 10PM EST lat night(they were idling). Still nothing available, but might be back up today when Stanford realizes the problem.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It appears that the Assignment Server for Linux GPU's is out of P9201's. I shut the GPU rigs down at 10PM EST lat night(they were idling). Still nothing available, but might be back up today when Stanford realizes the problem.


Mine are not spinning either despite the server status shows that the 9201s should be around from time to time. No way that I want to hear coils when they do core 15 WUs.


----------



## revin (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok.. Sorry haad a couple things come up last couple days !
Most Notable, @Norton sent this HUGE surprise ! Gigabyte 7950 with Accelero Extreme






Some Kisses Mint truffle's  Never seen these in Mo. ! 






Got it in the 932 after trying for couple hours to re-configure  bunch of HD's and BDRW, 
No luck, still got to figure a way to re-move bunch of Data, but trimmed from 12 to 7 Hdd's ll SATA 

Pretty big ass cooler on here brother 





Man o man don't think I'd ever use a blower style card again[at least with HAF case !}, this baby is QUIET !}





Got it installed this AM[ tore my back up lastnite lugging this big[HEAVY} case out to garage to clean 
Added a  support cable to keep'er steady ! 





Man I still Love that old Ninja Cooler ! Please don't tell me about wiring, it's a 932 not going make it cool better, I know it's not pretty for now it's best I can do

@Norton This is a Dream come true  Thank you VERY much , cant wait till Thursday when the grandson get's here to eat kisses and play games 
Time to get F@H going ! EDIT : 7950 44C* _*cool*_


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice addition there @revin . 

The assignment server issue has been labeled as a "Maxwell Incompatibility" by Pande group. They do not know how it started approx 33 hrs ago, but no Maxwell cards are getting core 17 work in Windows or Linux. Kepler seems unaffected by this issue. Our team production will be down several million until this issue is corrected.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice addition there @revin .
> 
> The assignment server issue has been labeled as a "Maxwell Incompatibility" by Pande group. They do not know how it started approx 33 hrs ago, but no Maxwell cards are getting core 17 work in Windows or Linux. Kepler seems unaffected by this issue. Our team production will be down several million until this issue is corrected.


I noticed that the 9201s was going in and out off the servers and even got a few but on my 680 and my 7970 but around 50 tries on my Maxwells left them cold. I wonder why they can say that they didn't change any setting on the feeding priority when it is clear that must be the reason.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I noticed that the 9201s was going in and out off the servers and even got a few but on my 680 and my 7970 but around 50 tries on my Maxwells left them cold. I wonder why they can say that they didn't change any setting on the feeding priority when it is clear that must be the reason.


Agreed. I'm trying to pinpoint a time when "something changed" so they can review their logs and hopefully identify the issue. This is the 2nd time in a week that this has happened, although unrelated. Luckily the 1st instance only lasted 4 hrs.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice @revin !!! @Norton is just soooooooo awesome! 

I have an ole 7870 that has the Arctic Twin Turbo II on it. They are just an amazing cooler and as you pointed out, almost silent. Very very well worth the price.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

OK Team got a question for you- I'm getting ready to setup a dual 7970 rig (water cooled) for folding and I need to make some hardware choices. What do you think the ppd difference would be between:

1- Socket 1366 system (GB X58 board/Xeon L5639)- Already have this setup but will be planning to sell at some point

2- Socket AM3+ system (GB 970 UD3 board/cpu- TBD)- I have the board and will likely get a 63xx/83xx cpu for it. Will the 2nd PCIE slot hurt my output much since it's only 4x?

3- Socket 1155 system (Asrock Z77/2600k)- I have this system running WCG atm but would rather leave as is if the ppd difference is minimal

4- Socket 1150 (board/cpu- TBD)- buy a new/used setup with a basic i3 or i5 cpu. I'll likely sell off some of the above hardware to finance part of the build if I go this route.

Option #3 or 4 I may setup as a folding/crunching/gaming rig but since I don't game too much it will likely fold and/or crunch most of the time. I have 90% of the water cooling parts (cpu block, rads, pump/res, etc) and just need some fresh tubing and a few fittings so no issues there.

Thoughts?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> OK Team got a question for you- I'm getting ready to setup a dual 7970 rig (water cooled) for folding and I need to make some hardware choices. What do you think the ppd difference would be between:
> 
> 1- Socket 1366 system (GB X58 board/Xeon L5639)- Already have this setup but will be planning to sell at some point
> 
> ...


Intel/AMD ? No idea. Newer Intel > older Intel. My experience with  GTX 970 clearly (for me and not for many others) is that I gain a 5 % reduction in TPF time with a faster CPU in a newer platform. If it is the CPU speed (Core 15 left out since they hardly uses CPU time) or something else I don't know. As for 7970 goes I have noticed a similar reduction from faster i7 970 to a slower i7 920 on a similar GB X58 UD5. This is on 1300x which you will see most of the time. Here the small dark house is that the i7 920 has a slow HD and the 970 a fast SSD.

You will get nothing constructive from this forum since all are in the believe that it doesn't matter. It is even believed that core 18 WU does not use CPU time with Nvidia other then during check points every 5 % point of the WU. 

In short - if you want to optimize folding PPD use your fastest CPU/newest platform. That of course will shave a bit of the WCG PPD


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Intel/AMD ? No idea. Newer Intel > older Intel. My experience with  GTX 970 clearly (for me and not for many others) is that I gain a 5 % reduction in TPF time with a faster CPU in a newer platform. If it is the CPU speed (Core 15 left out since they hardly uses CPU time) or something else I don't know. As for 7970 goes I have noticed a similar reduction from faster i7 970 to a slower i7 920 on a similar GB X58 UD5. This is on 1300x which you will see most of the time. Here the small dark house is that the i7 920 has a slow HD and the 970 a fast SSD.
> 
> You will get nothing constructive from this forum since all are in the believe that it doesn't matter. It is even believed that core 18 WU does not use CPU time with Nvidia other then during check points every 5 % point of the WU.
> 
> In short - if you want to optimize folding PPD use your fastest CPU/newest platform. That of course will shave a bit of the WCG PPD


What are your thoughts on using a PCIE x4 slot for a 7970? I'm thinking 10% reduction in ppd at the most based on the articles @W1zzard does from time to time.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> What are your thoughts on using a PCIE x4 slot for a 7970? I'm thinking 10% reduction in ppd for at the most based on the articles @W1zzard does from time to time.


It is not that bad but I saw a few percentage reductions going from 16 to 8 on my 970s and Buck noticed a decline as well when he put four in one MB. I would say 1-2 % increase in TPF for the 7970.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 14, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> You will get nothing constructive from this forum since all are in the believe that it doesn't matter. It is even believed that core 18 WU does not use CPU time with Nvidia other then during check points every 5 % point of the WU.



Dang MS take it easy I just ask a question in the forum and got an answer. If your experience is that a faster cpu = more ppd then it must be so. No one is saying you are wrong and all i said was from what i seen on my rigs.  You are way more knowledgeable in these matters that me. If i pissed you off or said something wrong then i apologize.


----------



## revin (Jan 14, 2015)

Just bout to finish first work _thing_ on the 7900 
*EDIT ::* Went from 13k to 25k  @Norton  Thank You So Much !!!!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2015)

revin said:


> Just bout to finish first work _thing_ on the 7900



Welcome to GPU folding. There are different kinds of WUs (Work Units). Some get a ERB (Early Return Bonus), some don't. When folding with a 7900 series you will most likely only see a ERB unit. The basic principle is that the faster you do it the more points you get (because the next WU needs the result of your work and hence the project can finish faster). Normally people let a ERB 13001 WU run uninterrupted so they can help the project finish fast and in the process get some more points. Just saying that don't stop unless you have a fairly good reason and I'm sure there can be plenty. I have two 7970s that runs in PC that I don't use for other then distributed calculations, one gets 71500 per WU and one gets 73500 per WU.

For ERB project look at this (not complete list). If it has a k-factor other than 0 it will be better to let it run until it finish. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-724#post-3221809

Edit: Not related to the above but I will stop my Nvidia rigs for the next two weeks. PG needs to come clean about their recent shift in priorities. They gain 3000 TFLOPS (5 %) in two days at the same time all 970&980 sits and do nothing. It sticks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2015)

hat said:


> On my main machine, I let WCG have all the cores, so WCG and FAH are kinda fighting over one. My 660ti is stuck with a core x17 at 21k.


You MUST give F@H a thread when using a Nvidia GPU or you will see PPD just like you're seeing.  Core_17 on a 660Ti should be north of 50K PPD.


hat said:


> You guys can have all the x17s... *the x18s run better on my hardware than the x17s* lol.


No, your configuration is causing the results you're seeing.

@Norton , I vote for the AM3 system.  AMD does not take that much CPU.  But, the 2600K and giving F@H one thread would work nicely as well. (but I don't have a high end AMD GPU, basing my recommendation on my experience with my 7770)  Past discussions about PCI-e lanes were a long time ago, but I think you'd be okay with x4.


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Norton , I vote for the AM3 system.  AMD does not take that much CPU.  But, the 2600K and giving F@H one thread would work nicely as well. (but I don't have a high end AMD GPU, basing my recommendation on my experience with my 7770)  Past discussions about PCI-e lanes were a long time ago, but I think you'd be okay with x4.



Actually I forgot I still had a s1155 i3-2100 in the parts box so I'm thinking about going with that and this Asrock B75 s1155 board rather than picking up a cpu for the GB AM3+ board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157365

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B75M-GL R2.0/

$55 and crossfire support (1xPCIE 3.0 x16, 1xPCIE 2.0 x4) 

Gives me the option of going with a mATX case and can decide later about swapping the cards and/or the cpu to the Z77 setup at a later date.

Thoughts?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2015)

Maxwell/Linux assignment server issue has been fixed! Sucks we lost 45 hrs of Maxwell production.
@mstenholm


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Maxwell/Linux assignment server issue has been fixed! Sucks we lost 45 hrs of Maxwell production.
> @mstenholm


Sort of being fixed. I got a 9201 and a core 15.


----------



## revin (Jan 15, 2015)

Can I put the 5870 back in without the bridge, n see if it can add to F@H?
Has anyone actually tried 2 different Gen's of GPU's thru PCIe lanes only on older {z68} boards ?


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You MUST give F@H a thread when using a Nvidia GPU or you will see PPD just like you're seeing.  Core_17 on a 660Ti should be north of 50K PPD.
> 
> No, your configuration is causing the results you're seeing.
> 
> @Norton , I vote for the AM3 system.  AMD does not take that much CPU.  But, the 2600K and giving F@H one thread would work nicely as well. (but I don't have a high end AMD GPU, basing my recommendation on my experience with my 7770)  Past discussions about PCI-e lanes were a long time ago, but I think you'd be okay with x4.


I did free up a core, actually. PPD showing south of 20k now on a core 17.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 15, 2015)

@revin I had a HD 7770 folding under a 290x


----------



## revin (Jan 15, 2015)

I think mu GPU WU is *Stuck* ????????????
It Still shows *same* as screenie  99.99%  21 min to complete
It's been well over 12 hrs......................................


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 15, 2015)

revin said:


> I think mu GPU WU is *Stuck* ????????????
> It Still shows *same* as screenie  99.99%  21 min to complete
> It's been well over 12 hrs......................................



I had this issues many times as well. 

Shut FAH off and completely exit it. Then fire it back up again. That usually solved the problem. 
Many times it would show 99.99% when in fact it was actually folding at a much less percentage completed.


----------



## revin (Jan 15, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I had this issues many times as well.
> 
> Shut FAH off and completely exit it. Then fire it back up again. That usually solved the problem.
> Many times it would show 99.99% when in fact it was actually folding at a much less percentage completed.



Well Crap !! Lost 12 hrs., your correct, it only gained 2%    
I'll have to keep n eye on GPU usage lot closer !


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2015)

revin said:


> Well Crap !! Lost 12 hrs., your correct, it only gained 2%
> I'll have to keep n eye on GPU usage lot closer !



It happens sometimes- there's a few things you can try as others suggested but once in awhile it gets stuck to the point where you may need to accept the loss, delete and add back the folding slot, and get a fresh job.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> It happens sometimes- there's a few things you can try as others suggested but once in awhile it gets stuck to the point where you may need to accept the loss, delete and add back the folding slot, and get a fresh job.


That is the best way to go about that - delete the GPU in "Config", "Slots", save and add a new GPU same place, save, exit. You lost 12 hours folding on a WU that give you more point for less runtime.


----------



## revin (Jan 15, 2015)

In the 1 hr I gained from 66% to 76% with 4 hr.tc, is it still worth saving at 4 hrs time and credit of 30k ?
The WU 13001 was at 65k, now 30k in 4 hrs  Should I get new WU?

I think I'm understanding we'd get 65k running a new, vs 30k for this in 4 hrs[20+ total?]  close analogy ???


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

revin said:


> In the 1 hr I gained from 66% to 76% with 4 hr.tc, is it still worth saving at 4 hrs time and credit of 30k ?
> The WU 13001 was at 65k, now 30k in 4 hrs  Can it and get new WU?
> 
> I think I'm understanding we'd get 65k running a new, vs 30k for this in 4 hrs  close analogy ???


I was under the impression that you only reached 2 % in the past 12 hours. Just leave it then. Depending of your core clock (default 900 MHz?) yes from 65k to 75k (1150 or there about) but more importantly 100k to 145k PPD (points per day).

Edit: If you have a 99.99 % WU then OC is not the best idea. Most 99.99 is because of OC. During your run you should switch to advanced control and watch the log to see if the log and the status view has the same percentage. As soon as they are different (forget the first 3 %) then look at the GPU load (GPU-Z or similar) to see if your GPU is actually working. 0 % load, no heat and difference in percentage - stop the client completely (kill it), re-start and watch again. HW not up to par is a pain to run.


----------



## revin (Jan 15, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @revin I had a HD 7770 folding under a 290x


Wait, I _think_  those are almost the same family.......7850= R280 7770=R260/270
Are  my two,  too far part in Generation familys ?
EDIT
I guess only thing that would happen is nothing,  OR could it short out the PCIe Slot ??????????


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

revin said:


> Wait, I _think_  those are almost the same family.......7850= R280 7770=R260/270
> Are  my two,  too far part in Generation familys ?
> EDIT
> I guess only thing that would happen is nothing,  OR could it short out the PCIe Slot ??????????


Some people have been have been folding with a NVidia and an AMD in the same rig. No sweat to run two different AMDs. I have a 7770 and a 7970 in one rig. No problems at all other then they have to share PCI lances which again is a very small decline in performance.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You MUST give F@H a thread when using a Nvidia GPU or you will see PPD just like you're seeing.  Core_17 on a 660Ti should be north of 50K PPD.


In pure happiness over the return of the 9201 last night (my time) and perhaps because of the ONE   glass of redwine I forgot to change my WCG setting (100 % CPU in use). I know that I for one have been saying that core 17 and 18 uses 1 thread per GPU (which I can see it does) the result was a plus 3 second on each of the two WUs. WCG is good at adapting but I'm sure that not programs will let the Fahcore_17.exe do its work. I'm a bit surprised that the penalty was that small.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> In pure happiness over the return of the 9201 last night (my time) and perhaps because of the ONE   glass of redwine I forgot to change my WCG setting (100 % CPU in use). I know that I for one have been saying that core 17 and 18 uses 1 thread per GPU (which I can see it does) the result was a plus 3 second on each of the two WUs. WCG is good at adapting but I'm sure that not programs will let the Fahcore_17.exe do its work. I'm a bit surprised that the penalty was that small.


AMD or Nvidia GPU's?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> AMD or Nvidia GPU's?


I would not get happy to receive 9201 on my AMDs which I did during the 45 hour of Maxwell dryout. On my 970s.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 15, 2015)

In the past I have ran a 570 and 670, Nvidia of course in the same machine but my experience is a couple of years old on this


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> In pure happiness over the return of the 9201 last night (my time) and perhaps because of the ONE   glass of redwine I forgot to change my WCG setting (100 % CPU in use). I know that I for one have been saying that core 17 and 18 uses 1 thread per GPU (which I can see it does) the result was a plus 3 second on each of the two WUs. WCG is good at adapting but I'm sure that not programs will let the Fahcore_17.exe do its work. I'm a bit surprised that the penalty was that small.


So you mean to say running WCG on every core alongside FAH doesn't impact much?

Maybe I should let WCG have the 4th core on my Q6600 and watch PPD and see what happens... but it's only a GT720 so it wouldn't show well probably.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

hat said:


> So you mean to say running WCG on every core alongside FAH doesn't impact much?
> 
> Maybe I should let WCG have the 4th core on my Q6600 and watch PPD and see what happens... but it's only a GT720 so it wouldn't show well probably.


Its worth a try. Let us know what you find. I know that a GT720 will not do a lot of WUs/day but watch two to be sure of your findings. For sure the TPF will increase but where the limit is I guess is up to each Folder&Cruncher to decide. Some will lean to optimize folding (I do, my entry to this world) others....


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2015)

Its kind of complicated really. You need to test it out. My celeron g1620 needs both cores to feed two folding 750ti's. If I have 1 core dedicated to WCG and 2 750ti's I lose 1/3 folding output on one 750ti. If I have one 750ti and have both cores crunching, I don't lose any folding output.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2015)

james888 said:


> Its kind of complicated really. You need to test it out. My celeron g1620 needs both cores to feed two folding 750ti's. If I have 1 core dedicated to WCG and 2 750ti's I lose 1/3 folding output on one 750ti. If I have one 750ti and have both cores crunching, I don't lose any folding output.


There is no easy answer since it apparently depends of more then just you PCI configuration and CPU. Each folder for them self but if we get some feedback we might learn something. Some WUs have more or less the same processing time for each frame (9201 is one of them) but others varies a lot so just watching a few frames could be misleading. I tried with 1300Xs and 1047Xs but the variance between frame is greater then the CPU factor. It would take a ton of time to figure it out but a few sample runs (100 %) with no or some CPU support could give a pointer.


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, enabling the 4th core did drop my FAH output... by how much, I'm not sure. But the fahcore exe was still hogging 25% cpu anyway, and WCG tasks were split up across 4 cores at <25%. I conclude that by running both you are 'robbing peter to pay paul' as it were. I guess it's up to the individual to decide whether or not they want to take a CPU core away from WCG in order to run FAH on the GPU.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 16, 2015)

They're back.  Got a core 18 on my 750 Ti.  Oh well.   Just hope the core 17's are not all gone.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep me to on my GTX670, tpf: 3:56 for 26110 points


UPDATE

Just arrived home, it looks like weve had a power issue, no folding for about 15 hours on the 4p, a little less on the office pc

No idea what happened the 4p was sat at a bios screen - seems to be ok now


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

I am getting all core 15 wu's on my 970


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> I am getting all core 15 wu's on my 970


SWITCH IT OVER TO LINUX.....


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> SWITCH IT OVER TO LINUX.....


I game too much!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2015)

Are there still issues with maxwell and providing enough work? I have had an no work all morning.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> Are there still issues with maxwell and providing enough work? I have had an no work all morning.


I woke up to one core 15 and one 17 in my 970 rig but I see that the next set was a clean 9201 from looking at my points. I movee my rig from the cold guest room to my office (internet issuses) which i just next to my fire place and I hope that I left it with a safe OC since I'm way from it for the next 10 days. I did test to OC some days ago a found that one card had gone back to stock clocks. The one with the higher core voltage and lower boost clock (and first version bios). Well let see if they work in my absence and hopefully without to many core 15. They draw electricity big time, generates heat and hardly no points as you know.


----------



## hat (Jan 17, 2015)

Bug? I've never seen half a million PPD before... not on my system.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2015)

I won't tell.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 18, 2015)

hat said:


> Bug? I've never seen half a million PPD before... not on my system.




sadly that looks like a bug


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2015)

Damn. And here I thought the 100GHz overclock was coming through for the team 

Are you sure you put in the info correctly? TPF was 0 minutes 35.20 seconds, not 35:20


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2015)

hat said:


> Damn. And here I thought the 100GHz overclock was coming through for the team
> 
> Are you sure you put in the info correctly? TPF was 0 minutes 35.20 seconds, not 35:20


Still does not match up. What did you get for points on that WU?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 18, 2015)

All is not lost.  I just got a 9201 wu.  Praise all that is holy.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 18, 2015)

hat said:


> Damn. And here I thought the 100GHz overclock was coming through for the team
> 
> Are you sure you put in the info correctly? TPF was 0 minutes 35.20 seconds, not 35:20




LOL Sorry I put in 35 minutes 20 seconds, but as Buck pointed out, the figures still don't match.


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Still does not match up. What did you get for points on that WU?


Not sure, but it couldn't have been that much. Everything seems normal.


----------



## revin (Jan 18, 2015)

Curious,
how well is this doing?
Any way to know what my folding has contributed to TPU_remembers-Kreij ?

This is atleast the third [WU?] on this GPU






EDIT: What are these 17's or 9201's that make some happy and some sad ?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2015)

revin said:


> Curious,
> how well is this doing?
> Any way to know what my folding has contributed to TPU_remembers-Kreij ?
> 
> ...


9201s are the only project that give Maxwell GPU (GTX 750 and Ti and 970&980) some real good points. My 7970 get around the same points on 13001 and 9201 but my 970s get around three times the points on 9201 compared to anything else that that it folds.

As to what your are contributing to the TPU_remembers-Kreij account I suggest to look here - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660150


----------



## johnerz (Jan 18, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> 9201s are the only project that give Maxwell GPU (GTX 750 and Ti and 970&980) some real good points. My 7970 get around the same points on 13001 and 9201 but my 970s get around three times the points on 9201 compared to anything else that that it folds.
> 
> As to what your are contributing to the TPU_remembers-Kreij account I suggest to look here - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660150




If you are running HFM (and if not why not lol) there is an option to (crtl +H) to view completed WU history by CPU?GPU and it defaults with a record of 1000 work units, easy to set up, multiple cpu/gpu and multiple computers on the same network

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8d5F59S5sCiS1RISzdsaEd5UXM&authuser=0


----------



## revin (Jan 18, 2015)

johnerz said:


> If you are running HFM (and if not why not


That's over my head


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 19, 2015)

I fold.......

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Ahhzz&pts=7003406


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2015)

I think it's time for me to get my butt in gear and upgrade my main system.  It took me 1.5 hours to get it to "catch" and start up this morning.  It's been getting worse, and I don't plan on shutting it off until I have its replacement ready.  I've had the parts for a long time, I just hate the upgrade process.  Think I'll notice a difference between this 4400+ and a 2600K?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think it's time for me to get my butt in gear and upgrade my main system.  It took me 1.5 hours to get it to "catch" and start up this morning.  It's been getting worse, and I don't plan on shutting it off until I have its replacement ready.  I've had the parts for a long time, I just hate the upgrade process.  Think I'll notice a difference between this 4400+ and a 2600K?


Well you know that I think that a faster CPU will improve folding performance but I'm not sure that a 7770 will see the big difference. Will you test out the new Maxwell for us  You know that you can buy it in a few days and it takes "years" before the other side of the pond sees it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Well you know that I think that a faster CPU will improve folding performance


Agreed @mstenholm . I upgraded the MSI K9A2 Paltinum/2x GTX970's from a Phenom x4 9850BE @ 3.0ghz to a Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.4Ghz. I saved 30W of electricity and gained approx 7500 PPD per card(system went from 585K to 600K PPD). Identical clocks on the Video cards before and after. CPU speed makes some difference on the high end cards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 20, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Well you know that I think that a faster CPU will improve folding performance but I'm not sure that a 7770 will see the big difference. Will you test out the new Maxwell for us  You know that you can buy it in a few days and it takes "years" before the other side of the pond sees it.


The 7770 is running on a 2600K system.  I'm still using a 9800 Pro - AGP!
I have all of the parts, although I'm trying to figure out if I want to use the P280 case that I have or get the P100.  Come on someone, I need a sale on the P100.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 21, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm still using a 9800 Pro - AGP!


Ah, the 9800 Pro 128mb AGP started it all for me! That little card would overclock like hell. Finally bit the dust and I upgraded to a X1950 Pro AGP. That was the end of the line for AGP. Just look at the Dual Molex sexiness of that card!

*P.S. I also thought that HD-DVD would beat out Blu-Ray. Let's not even talk about Betamax...*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> HD-DVD would beat out Blu-Ray


IMHO, if HD-DVD had won, we'd have optical discs with capacities over 1 TB.


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 7770 is running on a 2600K system.  I'm still using a 9800 Pro - AGP!
> I have all of the parts, although I'm trying to figure out if I want to use the P280 case that I have or get the P100.  Come on someone, I need a sale on the P100.



The P100 is available for $69.99 at NewEgg and Amazon. Seems like a good price 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129199

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGHHQO0/?tag=tec06d-20=


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2015)

Norton said:


> The P100 is available for $69.99 at NewEgg and Amazon. Seems like a good price
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129199
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGHHQO0/?tag=tec06d-20=


$70's not a bad price, I just want MOAR.
According to Pcpartpicker, it was $55 back at Thanksgiving.  That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## _larry (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey thats my old card! Glad you enjoy it. That cooler was an absolute must!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-129-179.  Geesh I messed up shoulda bought this one 45 after rebate P280. Ah Ill just order another.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-129-179.  Geesh I messed up shoulda bought this one 45 after rebate P280. Ah Ill just order another.


WOW.  Nice, HUGE case (super-mid my ___ ).
The P100 addresses many of the shortfalls of the P280.  I wonder if Antec's trying to clear them out and bring out a revised version?  Things like the 140mm fans from the P100?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2015)

Well they are bringing out the P380. Im curious what shortfalls? I love them. Huge roomy case and yea its a big as a full tower. I installed 2 fans in front and the 290x is running 68c folding on auto fan. Im not a big fan of doors but I can suffer. Plenty of clearance for a DH-15.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2015)

"Shortfalls" might be too harsh of a word.
It hit me that it was a shame that, since it's called a "280," that it doesn't have 2 - 140mm fans in front (and also the top), especially since it's large enough to accommodate them. It's a very cavernous case, but if you happened to fill it, it couldn't keep its contents cool.  The fan controller on the back and how power has to be run to it - is - just - wrong.  It just seems to be another nice idea by Antec that's just not finished.
I still think the P280 is a wonderful case to work in.  It has many of the features that I'm looking for in a case, like sound deadening, filtered ventilation, I/O that faces forward, not upwards - like Fractal Design and Nanoxia and clean looks.
At first glance, the P380 looks like they mashed a P280 and a H440 together.  And failed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Will you test out the new Maxwell for us


I'm thinking that the 128 bit bus is going to hurt that card with F@H.  I'm expecting no better than 100K PPD, or roughly the same as the GTX 680/770.  I almost sold off my 660 Ti, and I'm glad that I didn't.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm thinking that the 128 bit bus is going to hurt that card with F@H.  I'm expecting no better than 100K PPD, or roughly the same as the GTX 680/770.  I almost sold off my 660 Ti, and I'm glad that I didn't.


I got a felling that PPD/W and PPD/$ is worse then 970 too. Too few PCIs anyway


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2015)

@mx500torid , Check out the *Thermaltake Core V41 for $45 Shipped *that Peet has: Peet's Rock Bottom Deals!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 22, 2015)

I saw that but I dont think it has the room of the P280. I already ordered another one that 45 after rebate seemed to good to be true.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2015)

(US) Anyone looking for a motherboard to build a DC system on?  MSI Z87M GAMING LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard  It's even part of a Shell Shocker deal today....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> The P100 is available for $69.99 at NewEgg and Amazon. Seems like a good price
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129199
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGHHQO0/?tag=tec06d-20=


It's $65 at http://www.directron.com/p100.html
It's currently $60 (until 2/9) with a $10 MIR at Newegg.  $5 isn't enough for me to process a MIR.  I'm going to keep an eye on this and see if they do a promo code along with this.


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's $65 at http://www.directron.com/p100.html
> It's currently $60 (until 2/9) with a $10 MIR at Newegg.  $5 isn't enough for me to process a MIR.  I'm going to keep an eye on this and see if they do a promo code along with this.



Last time I got a case from Directron it was pretty badly beat up.... that was many many years ago though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2015)

Can someone swing by Tallahassee and reset my rigs? Storm came through and knocked out the power. I won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so big ol' goose eggs for me until tomorrow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can someone swing by Tallahassee and reset my rigs? Storm came through and knocked out the power. I won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so big ol' goose eggs for me until tomorrow.


I'd love to.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 24, 2015)

Currently for my GTX 670, I'm running Driver version 327.23
with the advent of the GTX970 on Tuesday, what driver version do you recommend to allow me to fold on both the 670 and 970?
I'm determined to hit 1,000,000 ppd before the Bigadv stops at the end of the month.


----------



## revin (Jan 24, 2015)

Been getting over 100k lately 
Last night on another WU I was about 120k


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can someone swing by Tallahassee and reset my rigs? Storm came through and knocked out the power. I won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so big ol' goose eggs for me until tomorrow.


I did notice a small decline in PPD but shit happens. I have just been lucky on this trip away from my rigs. They all seems to still run after one week...and now we all know what happens


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2015)

Okay, I had assumed that prices on Newegg were fairly constant.  I've been watching the P100's price everyday.  Today's price has jumped $5 and they've added $5 shipping.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 24, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Currently for my GTX 670, I'm running Driver version 327.23
> with the advent of the GTX970 on Tuesday, what driver version do you recommend to allow me to fold on both the 670 and 970?
> I'm determined to hit 1,000,000 ppd before the Bigadv stops at the end of the month.



Version 340.52 is the sweetspot for Maxwell GPU's.  Newer ones cost you PPD.


----------



## johnerz (Jan 25, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Version 340.52 is the sweetspot for Maxwell GPU's.  Newer ones cost you PPD.



Thanks I'll get that one downloaded and ready


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2015)

The first GTX 960 result is out - 150 K PPD max, power draw is yet to be defined https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=27287


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 25, 2015)

Just made it home and the rigs are coming online slowly. Lost all early return bonuses, so today/tomorrow will suffer for -bigadv. Did this really have to happen during the last week for -bigadv??? @mstenholm , there's nothing like watching your rigs crash from afar.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just made it home and the rigs are coming online slowly. Lost all early return bonuses, so today/tomorrow will suffer for -bigadv. Did this really have to happen during the last week for -bigadv??? @mstenholm , there's nothing like watching your rigs crash from afar.


Sure, PITA big time. I can see that I get flooded with core_15. When I'm home there is a cure for that. Now the dogs gather in my office to enjoy the heat from them


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2015)

With all the hoopla about GTX970 and the missing .5gb of ram, this might be a good time to pick up a few cards on the cheap. I'm already putting out feelers and retailers may start discounting soon.


----------



## revin (Jan 29, 2015)

Bingo  *121,000      *Kreij









BUCK NASTY said:


> With all the hoopla about GTX970 and the missing .5gb of ram, this might be a good time to pick up a few cards on the cheap. I'm already putting out feelers and retailers may start discounting soon.


Right on ! If the price is good I'd LOVE to try and get one ! @250-275 I'd try to sneak  CC just to get it ! LOL
 "You got  CC ?!!!"


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 30, 2015)

Are the folding forums still not working with microsoft emails? Their registration page says it doesn't. I could always try it anyway.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With all the hoopla about GTX970 and the missing .5gb of ram, this might be a good time to pick up a few cards on the cheap. I'm already putting out feelers and retailers may start discounting soon.



This is terrific thinking imo, and I'd love to be able to pick one up on the cheap. I'll be keeping my eyes open for a used one likely.

If anyone sees a good deal and can't go for it themselves, please share it here in the thread so we can take a gander as well


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 30, 2015)

Powercolor 290X $232 after $30 MIR.
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=103515&vpn=AXR9 290X 4GBD5-TDHE&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1452


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> $232 after $30 MIR.
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=103515&vpn=AXR9 290X 4GBD5-TDHE&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1452



Wow, not too shabby. Despite hearing a few scattered Powercolor horror stories, I'd definitely consider that 290x...if only I had some funds right now....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2015)

Tis' a sad day for me and @johnerz . -bigadv has come to an end and Stanford has disconnected the -bigadv assignment server. My servers still try to connect to it 4-5 times before they get transferred to a SMP assignment server(Like someone drowning and grasping for their last breath). Currently folding a P8816 for 267K PPD. Not happy with the production and I'm switching the entire F@H farm over to GTX 970's. Ordering 2 more tonight for a total of 6. Should hover around 1.8M PPD daily. IT'S THE END OF AN ERA GENTLEMEN!

Opty 6180 4P had completed 756 -bigadv WU's in it's lifetime.

P.S. Opty G34 4P servers for sale!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a lot of GPUs! 
Sad to see that the 4Ps are unable to get any more of those WUs

FYI, if you're interested, I have a few PCIe x1-> x16 risers if they'd help you cram more GPUs into one system.  Happy to send a couple to you


----------



## Steevo (Feb 1, 2015)

Laptop is in its bag at work in standby, forgot to plug it in and take it back out to fold for me, and PC has been busy all day so my output is down till Monday.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 1, 2015)

Sad day indeed. Really sorry for all the guys that put out all that money for the 4p systems just to get shut down like that. 
Ordering a couple more 970s?  Buck did you also get a couple more hamsters?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Sad day indeed. Really sorry for all the guys that put out all that money for the 4p systems just to get shut down like that.
> Ordering a couple more 970s?  Buck did you also get a couple more hamsters?


Hamster's better eat their Wheaties, cause the additional 970's are en route. Should have them up and running by Thursday Night. Thinking about picking up a couple more for an even 8 cards by end of the month.

Going to sell the Servers, so I'm cranking them up in WCG to showcase to any potential TPU buyers. If theres no team interest, off to ebay they go!


----------



## johnerz (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes its a very sad time, I'll only be folding on the new 970 going forward from here, it might take me a day or two to see if I can teak a decent ppd out of the 4P but tbo I think its day is done

My 970 is having an issues as well sadly, I think it may be BIOS setting issue, but I have no idea what the setting is on my ASUS Sabertooth P67

I'm showing my memory only runs@ 1502 when folding and the PerfCap Reason is VRel (Limited by Reliability Voltage)

I suspect its a quick email to ASUS to see if theu can help - unless anyone on here can point me in the right direction?


Well the funny thing is I'm still picking up almost Big adv units on the P4 look at this:


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Yes its a very sad time, I'll only be folding on the new 970 going forward from here, it might take me a day or two to see if I can teak a decent ppd out of the 4P but tbo I think its day is done
> 
> My 970 is having an issues as well sadly, I think it may be BIOS setting issue, but I have no idea what the setting is on my ASUS Sabertooth P67
> 
> ...


I think that all 970 are VRel capped. My two has different bios' - one is maxed out at 1.206 V (newer BIOS) and the other at 1.218 V. I have the same memory clock. That is the default value.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes but mine is only getting about  0.993volts, I'm looking for the bios option to increase that to the  1.206v or thereabouts, it will run with the memory @ 7400 on the Heaven benchmark but below stock on folding........


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2015)

The sister case to the P280 is the Antec Eleven Hundred.  Shell Shocker today for *$40* after $30 MIR.  With 9 expansion slots, these cases have no problem with 3 GPU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The sister case to the P280 is the Antec Eleven Hundred.  Shell Shocker today for *$40* after $30 MIR.  With 9 expansion slots, these cases have no problem with 3 GPU's.


So I'm really, really tempted to get one of these for the Opty system since it's an eATX case for $40 after rebate.  Any idea how sturdy they are/anything to look out for?

EDIT:  Newegg claims it's eATX, but Antec says XL-ATX----anyone know for sure?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> So I'm really, really tempted to get one of these for the Opty system since it's an eATX case for $40 after rebate.  Any idea how sturdy they are/anything to look out for?


4P Opty boards are SWTX.... Your prob referring to another system, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 4P Opty boards are SWTX.... Your prob referring to another system, right?


Yeah it's for the dual-CPU Opty system (Budapest; the dual Opty 6238s on a regular Supermicro eATX board).  The Spotswood case for the 4P system is great; no desire to replace it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The Spotswood case for the 4P system is great; no desire to replace it


I'm envious. Always wanted one of those extruded aluminum beauties!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 2, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Well the funny thing is I'm still picking up almost Big adv units on the P4 look at this:


OMG!!!! Cranked up the 6180 Server and I picked up this same WU(P8106). Any core A5 is so much better than A3. Currently running at* 839K PPD*! WTF???? Is this for real?







*new core A5 projects: 8106-8108*

It's being called "many core projects" by Pande Group and appears to be the 2nd coming of -bigadv. Sweet JESUS Yes!!!!! Don't know if QRB is applicable. Have to wait to see points awarded.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Newegg claims it's eATX, but Antec says XL-ATX----anyone know for sure?


I'd trust Antec.  Although these cases (1100/P280) are so big that it's a shame that they didn't make them e-ATX compatible.


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> So I'm really, really tempted to get one of these for the Opty system since it's an eATX case for $40 after rebate.  Any idea how sturdy they are/anything to look out for?
> 
> EDIT:  *Newegg claims it's eATX, but Antec says XL-ATX----anyone know for sure?*



It will fit a 13" long gpu and iirc an E-ATX board is 13" wide. It looks like it will fit but will be pretty darn tight against or very close to the frame for the drive bays. It will also cover the wire management cutouts.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2015)

Well she settled in at 825K PPD. If this holds true, I should be capable of producing 2.7M PPD daily with both servers and 4x 970's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> It will fit a 13" long gpu and iirc an E-ATX board is 13" wide. It looks like it will fit but will be pretty darn tight against or very close to the frame for the drive bays. It will also cover the wire management cutouts.


The problem is the depth.  EATX _might_ fit.
Wiki: "true E-ATX is 12 × 13 in (305 × 330 mm)"
Antec: "The Eleven Hundred V2’s nine expansion slots and space for an XL-ATX measurement motherboard (10.3” x 13.6”)


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The problem is the depth.  EATX _might_ fit.
> Wiki: "true E-ATX is 12 × 13 in (305 × 330 mm)"
> Antec: "The Eleven Hundred V2’s nine expansion slots and space for an XL-ATX measurement motherboard (10.3” x 13.6”)


Yeah, I'm not going to disk it.  Pelenty of itme to figure out something by the time I need a case in May.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2015)

(US) TRENDnet TEG-S82g Unmanaged 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch for $20 after promo code, ends 2/5


----------



## johnerz (Feb 5, 2015)

WU 8106-8108


Dr Kasson posted this today   

Many apologies for the problems here. I was trying to ensure work unit availability for a smoother transition post-bigadv; in retrospect, it would have been better to accept a "gap" period for many-core-optimized work units and make sure that the rollout process worked properly.
What happened here was the following:
1. In benchmarking the work units, I mis-combined formulae and ended up with a k-factor that was substantially too high.
2. The very high bonus values that resulted triggered a safety threshold in the stats code, resulting in no bonus points at all for some work units.
3. We had a hardware failure on one of the benchmarking machines, slowing correction of this process.

We are in the process of fixing all three of these. Once these are done, we will proceed with a slow beta rollout. Be advised that PPD values will be lower--they were inflated substantially by the benchmarking mistake I made. Many apologies.


Oh dear, I wonder what the new ppd will look like?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2015)

johnerz said:


> WU 8106-8108
> 
> 
> Dr Kasson posted this today
> ...


Crap! That's not what I wanted to hear. I noticed that they pulled the P8106-8108 work units and I'm now chewing on P7504's for about 200K PPD each. At this rate, the servers are doomed with F@H. Kind of a sick joke in my opinion considering we were just starting to accept the end of -bigadv.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 5, 2015)

Agreed    but we will need to see how it all pans out in the end

Update

I've just checked my daily production figures.... and saw this for yesterday:

1,785,480

So it looks like they have resolved there issues, we just need to find out what the figures are for the 8106-8108 WU's to see if they are still worth it

I was not the way I was hoping to achieve 1,000,000 ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 5, 2015)

I find it interesting who did get a boost in points yesterday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I find it interesting who did get a boost in points yesterday.


Pande agreed to award the inflated points for the work units that were completed, but the next batch of WU's will have the lower production amount.

I could have gotten used to the following:
Opty 6180 Server - 830K PPD
Opty 6176 Server - 720K PPD

Where did that huge dump from  @mx500torid come from???


----------



## revin (Feb 5, 2015)

Well crud !!
I some how did a double do-do bo-bo 
First I got a FBI ransom ware from a not so Adult site, that I have visited many times over year or so. It's mostly pictures,GIF's I like nonudes and yoga women ect....
So anyway Comodo failed. I got on top of that issue pretty good and pretty sure it was all gone[99% sure]

But I wanted to get a program to trck my GPU F@H stats, 'cause I cant figure out how to change that thing *johnerz *linked to.
Well I went to what appeared to be a reputable site, got the file, and it was  deamon!!!

So at any rate got a fresh instll now and should be back up tonite or tomorow


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 6, 2015)

When you get old your dumps get bigger


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> When you get old your dumps get bigger



 Almost quotable! Quite true also


----------



## revin (Feb 6, 2015)

Crap ! Mine stated 30yrs ago ! In my 20's, Damn Chrons Disease
I'd sometime's plop out foot longs !


BUCK NASTY said:


> Well she settled in at 825K PPD. If this holds true, I should be capable of producing 2.7M PPD daily with both servers and 4x 970's.
> 
> View attachment 62375


 
Please tell me how to set that up 
I tried, new, delete just bout everytab, couldn't get my info there.
It just reported some other team's stuff on the very bottem bar none of that stuff inside the window pane


----------



## johnerz (Feb 6, 2015)

revin said:


> Crap ! Mine stated 30yrs ago ! In my 20's, Damn Chrons Disease
> I'd sometime's plop out foot longs !
> 
> 
> ...




Ok no problem, but first I need a little info 

How many PC's are you folding with (the number of GPU's makes no difference) and are they/is it your main PC?


----------



## revin (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you @johnerz
Yes, just the 1main pc, 7950
It will be late beforeI can get back to PC 
 Still doing TPU Remebers Kreij
Thank you
i'm such a foobar


----------



## johnerz (Feb 6, 2015)

OK


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2015)

revin said:


> Please tell me how to set that up


Took me a while to remember - when exiting HFM, make sure to save configuration (assuming that you've input your username, number and team(50711)).  This is of course IIRC.
The user number for TPU_remembers-Kreij is 660150


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 8, 2015)

Well guy's, the MSI K9A2 Platinum appears to have "given up the ghost". Won't post regardless of CMOS reset/CPU pull/reset Ram/R&R all wiring. I found it still folding, but with screen frozen/unresponsive. After reset, I've got nothing. *I'm now in the market for and could use some help locating:*

4-6 PCI Mobo
preferably AMD 7/8/9 series 

AM2/3/+ My choice of CPU's to use are PII x4 B93/PII x6 1055t/FX 4150
DDR2/DDR3 does not matter(I have plenty of both)
CPU power socket must be 8-pin
Let me know if you find anything, as I have 2 more GTX 970's on the way from Newegg and I need a home for them.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well guy's, the MSI K9A2 Platinum appears to have "given up the ghost". Won't post regardless of CMOS reset/CPU pull/reset Ram/R&R all wiring. I found it still folding, but with screen frozen/unresponsive. After reset, I've got nothing. *I'm now in the market for and could use some help locating:*
> 
> 4-6 PCI Mobo
> preferably AMD 7/8/9 series
> ...



Try @Xazax - he had a bunch of mining gear FS a while back and I believe he had a GB 990FX board with 4x PCIE slots at one time....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well guy's, the MSI K9A2 Platinum appears to have "given up the ghost". Won't post regardless of CMOS reset/CPU pull/reset Ram/R&R all wiring. I found it still folding, but with screen frozen/unresponsive. After reset, I've got nothing. *I'm now in the market for and could use some help locating:*
> 
> 4-6 PCI Mobo
> preferably AMD 7/8/9 series
> ...


 I almost mentioned to you that there was a local sale for a (IIRC) 790-GD80.  Should know better by now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2015)

@BUCK NASTY , I also hope that your GTX 970's don't have the same problem as the Asus GTX 960 that tomshardware tested.  I don't really know what effect that might have, but while momentary spikes to ~250 watts on the PCI-e connector (rated at 75 watts) may not have that much effect on a motherboard when you have one GPU, but when multiple GPU's are used, that has to effect the health of the motherboard.  Wish they'd test other Asus GPU's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 9, 2015)

Motherboard search is over. I picked up a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 on ebay. Won't have it for about a week. I'm going to throw 6x 970's together in the mining rack and have only one rig running. Those cards should keep the X6 1055t busy, but I hope the PSU is up to the task. May have to upgrade to a 1200/1500w unit.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful board there buck. I would love to do a similar mining rig set up with 960's and a quad core but that won't be happening.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I picked up a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7


I like the fact that it has an additional power connector for "VGA Cards", as they put it.


james888 said:


> I would love to do a similar mining rig set up with 960's


Doesn't make sense.  2 x 960's would make about the same PPD as 1 x 970 but cost 20% more, according to PPD results for the 960 that we've heard.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 9, 2015)

I was thinking more ppd/watt but it still might be inferior to 970s. I couldn't justify the cost or power usage cost.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2015)

james888 said:


> I was thinking more ppd/watt but it still might be inferior to 970s. I couldn't justify the cost or power usage cost.


I'm waiting to see what used 970's go for when GM200 comes out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 9, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm waiting to see what used 970's go for when GM200 comes out.








I might add a few more 970's to the farm if thy get cheap enough.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I might add a few more 970's to the farm if thy get cheap enough.


What if the GM200 x80 comes out at $550, uses ~200 watts and gets 600,000+ PPD?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What if the GM200 x80 comes out at $550, uses ~200 watts and gets 600,000+ PPD?


If that would be the case I will get one


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 9, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What if the GM200 x80 comes out at $550, uses ~200 watts and gets 600,000+ PPD?


Then, 970 pricing would plummet and it would be an even tougher decision which way to go.... I wonder when Pande group will reevaluate the benchmarks in the future or will it continue to scale in this fashion?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2015)

The other thing that I'm wondering about is if the Xeon Phi can be used for core_5?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2015)

I tried the new iteration of the "many cores" work units and they would only net 200K PPD. Considering that I'm using 800w per server, this is highly inefficient for my taste. I have shut the Opty servers down for good. I will invest in additional 970's for a total of 8 within the next month.

I also started disassembling/cleaning the servers last night. Have not had them apart for about 2+ years. Gotta get everything cleaned up for the epic For Sale thread that is coming in the next week. Gotta admit, I'm impressed how rock solid these servers were while they folded, even with the overclock. I'll post up some disassembled pics tonight for old times sake.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2015)

There's a WCG challenge coming up in 2 weeks. TPU's February 2015 WCG Challenge planning thread


----------



## johnerz (Feb 10, 2015)

II'm going to give it a little while longer - eternal optimist


----------



## LightningZ71 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was encouraged to post here after my intro post in the F@H and WCG forums.  I'm getting back into the distributed Computing scene and am having a debate with myself about investing in some interestingly priced hardware.

I've been eyeing up the HP Proliant DL580 at www.savemyserver.com  I have a modest hobby budget and can buy into one for less than $300 for a 4 X quad core Xeon processor setup with 32 GB ram.  IT comes from the factory with 8 X PCI-E slots and has an available add-on module that can give three more PCI-E slots.  So, if it turns out that I'm going for more processing power, I can upgrade it to Hex core processors (total of 24 cores).  If it turns out that I need more GPU power, I can just throw on more cards.

My first box that I'm starting with is an HP Proliant ML350 G5 with a quad core Intel Xeon E5430 and 12 GB ram.  I'm more than likely going to purchase a second processor for it.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2015)

LightningZ71 said:


> I was encouraged to post here after my intro post in the F@H and WCG forums.  I'm getting back into the distributed Computing scene and am having a debate with myself about investing in some interestingly priced hardware.
> 
> I've been eyeing up the HP Proliant DL580 at www.savemyserver.com  I have a modest hobby budget and can buy into one for less than $300 for a 4 X quad core Xeon processor setup with 32 GB ram.  IT comes from the factory with 8 X PCI-E slots and has an available add-on module that can give three more PCI-E slots.  So, if it turns out that I'm going for more processing power, I can upgrade it to Hex core processors (total of 24 cores).  If it turns out that I need more GPU power, I can just throw on more cards.
> 
> My first box that I'm starting with is an HP Proliant ML350 G5 with a quad core Intel Xeon E5430 and 12 GB ram.  I'm more than likely going to purchase a second processor for it.


Welcome onboard. As you can see in the posts above CPU folding is not the way to go but the nice Xeons are most welcome in the WCG camp. GPU - the best of the 960/970/980 you can aford or a 750Ti. AMD 7000 series works too.

Edit: I can't find any spec on the PSU (for the 580) other than overall output. You might need a more PC oriented PSU to run more then one GPU (6-8 pin connectors). I had an old HP server once and it was impossible to add a decent GPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2015)

LightningZ71 said:


> I was encouraged to post here after my intro post in the F@H and WCG forums.  I'm getting back into the distributed Computing scene and am having a debate with myself about investing in some interestingly priced hardware.
> 
> I've been eyeing up the HP Proliant DL580 at www.savemyserver.com  I have a modest hobby budget and can buy into one for less than $300 for a 4 X quad core Xeon processor setup with 32 GB ram.  IT comes from the factory with 8 X PCI-E slots and has an available add-on module that can give three more PCI-E slots.  So, if it turns out that I'm going for more processing power, I can upgrade it to Hex core processors (total of 24 cores).  If it turns out that I need more GPU power, I can just throw on more cards.
> 
> My first box that I'm starting with is an HP Proliant ML350 G5 with a quad core Intel Xeon E5430 and 12 GB ram.  I'm more than likely going to purchase a second processor for it.


Welcome!
F@H is basically GPU based at this time.  The work units are QRB (*Q*uick *R*eturn *B*onus), which means that the faster you return them, the more pints points you get.  There are other (frustrating) variables that I won't go into now.  Basically, stay away from the low end GPU's.  It's better to have one faster GPU than several slow.
Nvidia: 750 Ti (because of it's low power) and 660 Ti or better...although the 650 Ti's are okay as well (I'd stay away from the 660)
AMD: 7750 or better. Might also want to consider that _if_ WCG ever has GPU work, AMD GPU's might be better poised to do that work, but who knows.

BTW, running Linux gives the best results for *both* WCG and F@H(with Nvidia GPU's)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going to have to stop my 290s from folding.  Temps are creeping up, and since I'm watercooling, it means there's some issue going on, whether it be gunk build up in the loop or dust in pc/filters/fans/etc.  So hopefully by this weekend I'll be able to take it all apart, clean it all out, and make it pretty again.  Also, I think I'll switch from the EK coolant to regular distilled, and then down the line I'll just switch the tubing to colored tubing.

Anyway, i'll drop off for a little while  but ...



Spoiler: But...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to have to stop my 290s from folding.  Temps are creeping up, and since I'm watercooling, it means there's some issue going on, whether it be gunk build up in the loop or dust in pc/filters/fans/etc.  So hopefully by this weekend I'll be able to take it all apart, clean it all out, and make it pretty again.  Also, I think I'll switch from the EK coolant to regular distilled, and then down the line I'll just switch the tubing to colored tubing.
> 
> Anyway, i'll drop off for a little while  but ...
> 
> ...


I love watercooling, but it can be a real pain when maintenance comes along.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2015)

^^^+1 on the Maxwell based 750ti's!

Just received 2 more GTX 970's from Newegg. The GA-990FXA-UD7 will not deliver until Monday, so I'll be hovering around 600K PPD until I can get these 4-970's online that are now just "sitting here doing nothing".

Here are a few pics from the server cleaning that's taking place:






*Before and after CM 212+*






**


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2015)

750ti's are very convenient. They have a ppd/watt surpassing the 970 but not as good ppd/$. They don't require pcie power, only the 75w motherboard. The ones that have pcie power plugs ins have no need of them. During folding they use 50-55w if overclocked by my testing and w1zzards reviews. If you run them at stock they get about 60k ppd on core 17 wu's or linux.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey team, just got around to trying to get folding running with my itx rig and a 750ti. It is not working and is giving the following errors.

```
23:40:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign-GPU.stanford.edu: Temporary failure in name resolution
23:40:06:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
23:40:06:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get IP address for assign-GPU.stanford.edu: Temporary failure in name resolution
23:40:06:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
23:41:11:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:41:11:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:41:28:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:41:29:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:41:54:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:41:55:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:42:04:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:42:04:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:42:25:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:42:25:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:42:43:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:42:43:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:42:55:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:42:55:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:43:09:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:43:09:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:43:30:WU00:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:43:30:WARNING:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:43:58:WU01:FS00:0x17:ERROR:exception: Bad platformId size.
23:43:58:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
```

The system is on linux. I googled and it seems to be related to system instability. System is running fine for WCG and games. It does not get errors in anything but this. This is all within a couple minutes of turning on folding too. It doesn't even start a wu.

I think I might try folding on windows to see if I get the same error. Maybe I will also try an older driver version.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2015)

@james888 Good luck with getting Linux working.  From my experience folding with a 750 Ti in windows really sucks on anything but core 17's.  I was really stoked when I first put together my little folding box.  Getting 55-60 PPD on less than 85 watts.  Then the bottom dropped out.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> @james888 Good luck with getting Linux working.  From my experience folding with a 750 Ti in windows really sucks on anything but core 17's.  I was really stoked when I first put together my little folding box.  Getting 55-60 PPD on less than 85 watts.  Then the bottom dropped out.


Go Linux. It's not that hard if you follow the tutorial. C'mon my Nasty Brother!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Go Linux. It's not that hard if you follow the tutorial. C'mon my Nasty Brother!



@BUCK NASTY Fear not Captain.  I have a new motherboard picked out.  Going with 2 x 750 Ti's.  Just waiting for new 5th Gen Intel processors to be available to the public.  Let's hope it's soon.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 17, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> @james888 Good luck with getting Linux working.  From my experience folding with a 750 Ti in windows really sucks on anything but core 17's.  I was really stoked when I first put together my little folding box.  Getting 55-60 PPD on less than 85 watts.  Then the bottom dropped out.


I had linux working really easily not too long ago with both of my 750ti's. It was great because of constant core 17's. Wasn't even hard. For whatever reason this linux system refuses to fold right now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2015)

My first Linux GPU Folding attempt was a breeze.  Second time was a no-go.  Haven't tried again.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2015)

In the end,  the best answer to curing cancer,  is if people stop smoking.  I'm 13 months free after 40 years.  I used ecigs.  All the folding,  and the hundreds of dollars in cards I burnt up didn't do squat for me,  or my mother and father who both died from cancer.  I will still fold again in the future,  for those who choose to continue destroying their bodies smoking.  But I have a lot less compassion now.  Talk to me about ecigs in a pm,  I'll show you how to stop smoking forever,  and severely reduce your chances of cancer.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> I had linux working really easily not too long ago with both of my 750ti's. It was great because of constant core 17's. Wasn't even hard. For whatever reason this linux system refuses to fold right now.


I uninstalled the nvidea driver and reinstalled and older version. It gets the same error. So I booted up in windows and am folding just fine right now. I guess I am left with reinstalling linux.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

Have had a nice string of core 17's.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> Have had a nice string of core 17's.


So thats were they went. I paused my 970s for half a day since all they got was core15. 77K PPD vs 270 K plus coil noise. I woke up to my 680 going on one so I thought that they were flowing. My 680 with newer drives does 28 K ......


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 20, 2015)

AMD gets a little 300k love too.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 20, 2015)

that was the Windforce this is the XFX DD


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> AMD gets a little 300k love too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62833





mx500torid said:


> that was the Windforce this is the XFX DD
> 
> 
> View attachment 62834



That's not fair. The most I got out of my 290 was like 180k-ish. 

Very sexy there!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> AMD gets a little 300k love too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62833


Damn that's better than the PPD I've pulled on any of my 970's.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 20, 2015)

Very Nice - and its more than my 970 FTW+ lol its still the wrong colour for me


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 23, 2015)

Guys i have some Bad news. My main rig's motherboard is gone and i am not going to fix or replace it. will be selling the remaining parts to get some cash, and will wait for new socket by AMD/INTEL.
So i will not be crunching any time soon.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 23, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Guys i have some Bad news. My main rig's motherboard is gone and i am not going to fix or replace it. will be selling the remaining parts to get some cash, and will wait for new socket by AMD/INTEL.
> So i will not be crunching any time soon.


Sorry to hear the news.  Good luck, and hope you can return as soon as possible.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 23, 2015)

Recca29 said:


> Guys i have some Bad news. My main rig's motherboard is gone and i am not going to fix or replace it. will be selling the remaining parts to get some cash, and will wait for new socket by AMD/INTEL.
> So i will not be crunching any time soon.




Bad news, but I look forward to you posting pics of the new rig and benchmarking your folding for us


----------



## Nordic (Feb 23, 2015)

Not sure what happened. I was on quite the spike up too. I am doing core 15's now, but that was a very significant drop for little reason as far as I can tell.





http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/graphs/production_day.php?s=&u=658658


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2015)

james888 said:


> Not sure what happened. I was on quite the spike up too. I am doing core 15's now, but that was a very significant drop for little reason as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you go from 270K ppd WUs to 78K ppd units the result will look like that. I tested client-type, beta and the result was not bad at all. I just might leave it at that setting untill we have a steady stream of 9201s.


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 24, 2015)

johnerz said:


> Bad news, but I look forward to you posting pics of the new rig and benchmarking your folding for us



Will do.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2015)

Do I dare?
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4907363976.html


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do I dare?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4907363976.html


+250k PPD. Was it close to me I would replace my 7770 . Betas are doing well for my 970s. Around 270k and untill I hit enter they have been flowing steady.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do I dare?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4907363976.html


Used ones normally sell for $225 - $250.  I say if you want it, get it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2015)

Did you guys miss the rust part?
I get ~30K for 75 watts with the 7770 = 400 points/watt
R9 290 @ ~200K for 225? watts = 889 points/watt


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you guys miss the rust part?


No. But I did wonder how it got there in the first place. No part of any of my working GPUs are cold enough to form water condensation. I will pay you half if it doesn't work 4th of July this year. Promise. Get it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you guys miss the rust part?


No I didn't, but it didn't look serious.  It looked like he used it in his basement or garage.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice find jump on it wished it was close to me. 180-200k


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you guys miss the rust part?
> I get ~30K for 75 watts with the 7770 = 400 points/watt
> R9 290 @ ~200K for 225? watts = 889 points/watt


I'd still go for it if you can get some guarantee that the cards still operates properly. Don't forget your lowballin' skills.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 25, 2015)

Agreed it looks like a good bet


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2015)

It sold before I could get to it - 35 minutes away.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 26, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It sold before I could get to it - 35 minutes away.



Drat!


----------



## johnerz (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not surprised, I'd have bought it to sell on lol


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 26, 2015)

Are you getting any new jobs? My two 970 was haging in their downloads (beta) so I re-stated without that flag and finally got *one* 9201. I started up my 680 and it began to download but stopped after 5-10 min (78%). I gave up on FAH "support forum" yesterday, again. Just a head up for you to check your rigs.


----------



## johnerz (Feb 26, 2015)

It's funny you should say that, I had just paused to run the daily virus and malware scan and it failed to download a new WU, as it had just completed the upload with no issues i deleted the work files and then then connected, downloaded a 9411 and is @ 2.09% *completed *as I type  I still have the beta flag active only the one gpu and no cpu folding on this machine

typo

I'm within 48 hours of shutting down my machine for the holiday, about 3 weeks or so of no folding, as we are to far away to pop back (Maui) the boss says I must shut them all down 

When I get back up it will be just the 970 folding (I still have a job but for how long ??????)


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 27, 2015)

I just joined the team! It's time to put this 4770k and 7850 to work!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I just joined the team! It's time to put this 4770k and 7850 to work!



I think that 4770k would be a nice addition to our WCG Challenge going on, links in sig.  (cpus are better for crunching than folding, right guys)

But yeah, get that 7850 folding for the team, we'd definitely appreciate that!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 27, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Are you getting any new jobs? My two 970 was haging in their downloads (beta) so I re-stated without that flag and finally got *one* 9201. I started up my 680 and it began to download but stopped after 5-10 min (78%). I gave up on FAH "support forum" yesterday, again. Just a head up for you to check your rigs.



You were on that that thread that my post got edited but not deleted.

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=27416

That's all I have to say about that...  I'm the guy that called out the staff.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> You were on that that thread that my post got edited but not deleted.
> 
> https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=27416
> 
> That's all I have to say about that...  I'm the guy that called out the staff.


I saw it. They are not very helpful to say it in polite terms


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello all, long time no posting here but I do need your advice or guidance. I folded quite a lot in the past (mainly 2008-2009) ... my last 2012-2013 efforts were dedicated to WCG. After a year of being unable to fold/crunch ... now I'm a little back in the game and I needed some help if possible.

Some days ago I was lurking about combining WCG work and F@H work, also about the passkey so I got it and started folding partially with the GTX 770 to see its performance and also test my whole rig, nice PPD rate with Core 0x18 ... and not scoring so much yet, mostly I think due to the bonus thing not being activated till 10 WU's completed, but the card really blasts data. The thing is Core 0x17 is another story, goes really slow on GTX 770 but not as in HD6850, with that one I can take 3 days to complete a 0x17 WU (at least it says so)

Currently not running any CPU dedicated to F@H as i'm 100% with WCG challenge but just to know, maybe Core 0x17 needs one CPU dedicated to F@H? Is there a way I can only select works from Core 0x18?

Many thanks in advance to all of you


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Hello all, long time no posting here but I do need your advice or guidance. I folded quite a lot in the past (mainly 2008-2009) ... my last 2012-2013 efforts were dedicated to WCG. After a year of being unable to fold/crunch ... now I'm a little back in the game and I needed some help if possible.
> 
> Some days ago I was lurking about combining WCG work and F@H work, also about the passkey so I got it and started folding partially with the GTX 770 to see its performance and also test my whole rig, nice PPD rate with Core 0x18 ... and not scoring so much yet, mostly I think due to the bonus thing not being activated till 10 WU's completed, but the card really blasts data. The thing is Core 0x17 is another story, goes really slow on GTX 770 but not as in HD6850, with that one I can take 3 days to complete a 0x17 WU (at least it says so)
> 
> ...


Part of the problem with the slow core17 is driver version. You need to go back to 327.xx (correct me if I'm wrong). The other part is that you should dedicate a core to FAH if you are running WCG at the same time. Core18 "needs" a core too....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> The thing is Core 0x17 is another story, goes really slow on GTX 770 but not as in HD6850, with that one I can take 3 days to complete a 0x17 WU (at least it says so)


Is is a Core_17 *P9411* work unit? I started getting these late last night in Linux. They make the GTX 970's work harder and the points are approx the same(P9201 - 300k vs P9411 - 290K PPD). Each WU takes me about 7 hrs to complete. I have noticed a driver crash at previously stable clocks(1503Mhz).


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Part of the problem with the slow core17 is driver version. You need to go back to 327.xx (correct me if I'm wrong). The other part is that you should dedicate a core to FAH if you are running WCG at the same time. Core18 "needs" a core too....



I just have the GTX 770 since less than one month ago, got it via amazon 2nd hand "as new" ... so the only driver version of NVIDIA I used was 347.52 as far as I know, but thanks for that info. Nice to know also they do need a dedicated thread in CPU, as soon as the WCG challenge ends I'll try that. Regarding the HD6850 performance with Core 0x17 it's just a matter of the lack of a thread in the CPU now? Or is it also driver version?



BUCK NASTY said:


> Is is a Core_17 *P9411* work unit? I started getting these late last night in Linux. They make the GTX 970's work harder and the points are approx the same(P9201 - 300k vs P9411 - 290K PPD). Each WU takes me about 7 hrs to complete. I have noticed a driver crash at previously stable clocks(1503Mhz).



@BUCK NASTY nope, the HD6850 0x17 unit was acquired 2 days ago and it's P13000 (just checked it)

With the NVIDIA GTX770 last 4-5 WU's that were assigned to me were from Core 0x18

Thanks again to both of you =)


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2015)

Good news and bad news. Found a great deal on a couple 7850 cards, bad news no place to put them. Got a 660ti and a hd7770 just sitting here so made a deal for a couple combos today. So might have a little more ppd soon.


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think that 4770k would be a nice addition to our WCG Challenge going on, links in sig.  (cpus are better for crunching than folding, right guys)
> 
> But yeah, get that 7850 folding for the team, we'd definitely appreciate that!



Hey, I tried joining the challenge when I got up this morning. Got Boinc Installed but I get an error massage saying that there is no work available? Am I missing something? Am I to late to join the crunching fest? 
I guess I'll just continue folding for now.

I wanted to join last night, but fell asleep on the couch (this thing is evil) after super.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Hey, I tried joining the challenge when I got up this morning. Got Boinc Installed but I get an error massage saying that there is no work available? Am I missing something? Am I to late to join the crunching fest?
> I guess I'll just continue folding for now.
> 
> I wanted to join last night, but fell asleep on the couch (this thing is evil) after super.


There is no GPU work avail as of now on WCG. You have to install F@H to get work on your GPU.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 28, 2015)

hmmm weird could you post a screenshot maybe someone can help. Does boinc have access to your internet? When you configure Boinc only set the cpu to use 90% cores 100% of the time that way 1 core will be available for Folding.


Nice shot of the dog btw. Looks like the dog at our neighbors at the cabin. Very friendly and loves water.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> hmmm weird could you post a screenshot maybe someone can help. Does boinc have access to your internet? When you configure Boinc only set the cpu to use 90% cores 100% of the time that way 1 core will be available for Folding.



WCG had a shutdown for maintenance- All is well now


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 28, 2015)

WCG Tech?


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 28, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> hmmm weird could you post a screenshot maybe someone can help. Does boinc have access to your internet? When you configure Boinc only set the cpu to use 90% cores 100% of the time that way 1 core will be available for Folding.
> 
> 
> Nice shot of the dog btw. Looks like the dog at our neighbors at the cabin. Very friendly and loves water.


Everything working fine now. It was the server maintenance that was at cause. My 7850 is folding and my i7 is crunching. Fans are running full blast, CPU stays at 40 celcius (that dark rock pro2 is a heck of a cooler), gpu at 55 celcius. (ambient temp is 24 Celcius)

Thanks for the dog comment, she'a a good dog, but she is afraid of water and she is oblivious to any toys, probably the first owner is at fault. I got her in a pet shelter. Yours looks like ma parents dog.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 28, 2015)

Mine was a stray and has been hit by a car. Vet wanted to put him to sleep but i said no way. Come to find out all was wrong was a broken right front leg, stupid vet.. He looks a cross between a chi and a groundhog. lol


----------



## johnerz (Feb 28, 2015)

That's me all folded out till the end of my vacation, see you all in a few weeks 

switching off now sadly


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2015)

johnerz said:


> That's me all folded out till the end of my vacation, see you all in a few weeks
> 
> switching off now sadly


Have a good Vacation and we'll see you back soon.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm off skiing here in the land of perpetual drought.  Had to switch off my folding box since I was getting nothing but "BAD WORK UNIT".  Will try again Sunday night.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2015)

Despite I unhabilited a core in the "Survivor" rig for WCG and let it free for F@H GPU work, the 6850 still reports a TPF of 1h 1min for the unit i'm currently processing ... and a 3.5 days ETA (WU is at 27.58%) .... Is something related with Core 0x17 or the 6850 is really that slow? Should I try to install another Catalyst drivers? (using Omega 14.12)

Weird thing is when I went to bed yesterday night GPU was really active... now it appears as it's not performing any job these last 2 hours as its temperature and loads are like in idle, I feel a little bit lost!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Despite I unhabilited a core in the "Survivor" rig for WCG and let it free for F@H GPU work, the 6850 still reports a TPF of 1h 1min for the unit i'm currently processing ... and a 3.5 days ETA (WU is at 27.58%) .... Is something related with Core 0x17 or the 6850 is really that slow? Should I try to install another Catalyst drivers? (using Omega 14.12)
> 
> Weird thing is when I went to bed yesterday night GPU was really active... now it appears as it's not performing any job these last 2 hours as its temperature and loads are like in idle, I feel a little bit lost!


Sounds like it got stuck.  I'd suggest you restart the client.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds like it got stuck.  I'd suggest you restart the client.



The progress was still going on, went till 28%. Though that, I followed your advice and rebooted the whole computer. So I started again F@H client and guess what, the WU % was at 15% again, and I do have 15min checkpoint, can't understand why it was just at 15% ...

Now i'm trying to fold without WCG on and lowered the OC at the card to 875MHz/1100MHz (though some weeks ago in OCCT and FurMark was able to hold 940/1200MHz, was watercooled then) ... let's see if the performance is better and it does not get stuck, first 15 minutes were mostly the same as before, i'll give it some hours though =)

PS: CPU is @ stock speed, and crunches perfectly stable, so I guess it's out of the fail equation


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2015)

WCG has very little effect on Folding with an AMD GPU.  I'd rather have you crunching now during the Challenge.
Folding stable clocks are normally lower than any other testing method's stable clocks.  If a GPU can handle Folding at a certain OC, it can handle anything.
BTW, about the 28%, I think the progress counter keeps on counting even if the client has "died".  Therefore, it can get a ways ahead of where the last check point was.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> WCG has very little effect on Folding with an AMD GPU.  I'd rather have you crunching now during the Challenge.
> Folding stable clocks are normally lower than any other testing method's stable clocks.  If a GPU can handle Folding at a certain OC, it can handle anything.
> BTW, about the 28%, I think the progress counter keeps on counting even if the client has "died".  Therefore, it can get a ways ahead of where the last check point was.



Thanks for that helpful information, the OC one precisely and also the counter one, I'd control it again and if fails, I'd go to OC stock settings (is the DirectCU V2 model, so pumps up till 790/1000MHz in factory settings)

Btw, don't worry about the crunching, just "Survivor" threads were paused temporarily, the other 12 threads are on and now that you say me that, i'm gonna turn 3 more from "Survivor" again 

Thanks another time =)

PS: You made me check free-dc now for WCG, you're in top of me at today's last update, keep the challenge on!!!  

EDIT: OMG, @Knoxx29 syndrome has came, lost my F@H badge too?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Folders, don't remember if I posted this before but please drop by our game giveaway for our WCG Challenge and enter for some games. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-giveaway-for-tpus-winters-end-wcg-challenge.210235/


----------



## Nordic (Mar 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> WCG has very little effect on Folding with an AMD GPU.  I'd rather have you crunching now during the Challenge.
> Folding stable clocks are normally lower than any other testing method's stable clocks.  If a GPU can handle Folding at a certain OC, it can handle anything.
> BTW, about the 28%, I think the progress counter keeps on counting even if the client has "died".  Therefore, it can get a ways ahead of where the last check point was.


In addition to this comment, my 750ti's can game at 1525mhz each. They can only fold at 1325mhz. It is a very good stability test.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey Team!

FYI- We're doing a prize drawing for our latest challenge (see sig) and we've added any TPU folders that were actively folding for the duration.

List is here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ch-fold-win-stuff.210158/page-14#post-3250459

If I missed anyone please let me know- will be doing the drawing this evening


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey team. You wont believe what happened. So I am playing around in linux trying to do something with python. The computer is being slow and unreponsive, odd for linux, but it did have an uptime of 15 days. So I restarted it. When I am back on the desktop I see that FAHcore_17 is running. I check on FAH to find I am folding on linux. This is the same build that I gave up on for folding. No matter how many times I restarted, no matter what driver, or how many times I reinstalled a driver would it fold. It just told me bad work unit. Then like magic it is folding when I least expect it too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> Hey team. You wont believe what happened. So I am playing around in linux trying to do something with python. The computer is being slow and unreponsive, odd for linux, but it did have an uptime of 15 days. So I restarted it. When I am back on the desktop I see that FAHcore_17 is running. I check on FAH to find I am folding on linux. This is the same build that I gave up on for folding. No matter how many times I restarted, no matter what driver, or how many times I reinstalled a driver would it fold. It just told me bad work unit. Then like magic it is folding when I least expect it too.


..........


----------



## Nordic (Mar 11, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ..........


More like... ..............................

I think that explains the whole emotionally process quite well.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> More like... ..............................



hahahaha we all know that feeling!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2015)

Finally got my rig back together. Only thing is that I've been experiencing some instabilities since the reassembly, not 100% sure what the deal is, but I think I got narrowed down to some sort of strange settings in the power options. I hope that that's what is messing with it. 

As soon as it gets worked one and stability resumes, I'll fire back up the 290s


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 16, 2015)

james888 said:


> More like... ..............................
> 
> I think that explains the whole emotionally process quite well.


I remember several months ago trying to figure out the correct order of the installation for Linux. Trial and error about "drove me mad". Then there was the sweet moment of victory and I just stared at the screen for what felt like a lifetime, reveling in my success. I still like watching the rig produce. Much respect to these machines that do our bidding!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2015)

Just thinking out loud - one more GTX 970 would put @BUCK NASTY at 2 million PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just thinking out loud - one more GTX 970 would put @BUCK NASTY at 2 million PPD.


I have been thinking the same thing. Just gotta figure out how to shoehorn it into the existing rigs.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 19, 2015)

Did I miss the draw?  I'm in horrible hardware straits...  and I hate not being able to fold any more...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2015)

I am sure you guys all know about evga bucks. Basically you get paid up to $5 in evga redeemable bucks if you fold at least 1,500,000 points a month. You can only redeem up to $120.

1,500,000 a month is pretty easy, and possible with only one 750ti. I am considering turning over one gpu, a 750ti, in order to get a $120 discount on a gpu every 2 years. With that I could buy a X60 or X70 gpu every 2 years and really build up a folding force.

At the same time I don't entirely want to.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2015)

james888 said:


> I am sure you guys all know about evga bucks. Basically you get paid up to $5 in evga redeemable bucks if you fold at least 1,500,000 points a month. You can only redeem up to $120.
> 
> 1,500,000 a month is pretty easy, and possible with only one 750ti. I am considering turning over one gpu, a 750ti, in order to get a $120 discount on a gpu every 2 years. With that I could buy a X60 or X70 gpu every 2 years and really build up a folding force.
> 
> At the same time I don't entirely want to.


I've never been in it for the money(obviously) and never have been attracted to a team/promotion that has to "buy" team members. This is why I love TPU. You guy's fold from the bottom of your hearts!

@james888 , I'm not trying to sway you either way. You have to do what you feel is right for yourself. I would feel like a slave to their program and you "can't put a price on freedom".


----------



## johnerz (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm back, had a great holiday Maui was fantastic, I'd go again but the flight time is to much to bear  

I ran a mustang for the 3 weeks, the wife loved having the top down, we had rain most of the first week, but that did not make it any less of a great place to visit


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2015)

johnerz said:


> I'm back, had a great holiday Maui was fantastic, I'd go again but the flight time is to much to bear
> 
> I ran a mustang for the 3 weeks, the wife loved having the top down, we had rain most of the first week, but that did not make it any less of a great place to visit


There is no rain in Hawaii only liquid sunshine. I used to live there and it was fun to watch the tourists on the beach when it start "raining" - they ran to seek cover and the residents just applied more sun lotion. Welcome back to the British spring


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello again team, it's been a quite busy week and a half ... discovered a small leak past weekend in the recent updated "Survivor" and had to stop it   ... then my main rig started to play dumb with some OC settings, had to manage to stabilize it again and do a complete full reinstall of both OSs (not to mention I had to reinstall MacOS three times to achieve a perfect clean installation due to the last security updates ...)

Fixed it all and now "Survivor" is running again with all its potential (Q8200 + 750Ti) focused on F@H, while my other remote machines will focus just on WCG. 

I know the whole story sounds foolish, but i'm happy to share it here, sure you'll understand 
Keep it up team!


----------



## johnerz (Mar 23, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> There is no rain in Hawaii only liquid sunshine. I used to live there and it was fun to watch the tourists on the beach when it start "raining" - they ran to seek cover and the residents just applied more sun lotion. Welcome back to the British spring



Yes at first the wife asked me to stop to put the roof up in the car, but she soon understood it was not needed, the locals said it is the worst winter rain for years, but it seemed like a good Manchester summer to me


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 23, 2015)

johnerz said:


> I'm back, had a great holiday Maui was fantastic, I'd go again but the flight time is to much to bear
> 
> I ran a mustang for the 3 weeks, the wife loved having the top down, we had rain most of the first week, but that did not make it any less of a great place to visit


Nice to see your production ramping back up my friend. What are your plans for the 4P? I have yet to do anything with mine except for disassembling/cleaning.


----------



## johnerz (Mar 24, 2015)

TBO I have not thought about it for a month or so, it like yours did, could do with a clean, I ran it folding until my hols, but no decision yet , I might see what the market is in the UK and decide then


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 25, 2015)

@Norton This is for you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3xun-B-qCw#t=121


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> @Norton This is for you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3xun-B-qCw#t=121



Captain Video!!!!


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 25, 2015)

Well guys my output will be cut in half for probably a week. I'm upgrading my case and watercooling loop for my main system. It's moving into a 900D and will have two 480 rads now, instead of just one. I'll post a few pics once I get it all sorted out.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> @Norton This is for you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3xun-B-qCw#t=121



Aha, great stuff. Norton's avatar finally makes sense 



T-Bob said:


> Well guys my output will be cut in half for probably a week. I'm upgrading my case and watercooling loop for my main system. It's moving into a 900D and will have two 480 rads now, instead of just one. I'll post a few pics once I get it all sorted out.



It'll be great for you. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 25, 2015)

I lost 2 cards 2 days ago so my output will be lower for awhile unless I can find a killer deal.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I lost 2 cards 2 days ago so my output will be lower for awhile unless I can find a killer deal.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I lost 2 cards 2 days ago so my output will be lower for awhile unless I can find a killer deal.


f**k, which ones?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> I lost 2 cards 2 days ago so my output will be lower for awhile unless I can find a killer deal.


 That sucks.  What cards did you loose?  Good luck finding an economical replacement.


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 25, 2015)

The 7950 the fan went out and it must of overheated the fan actually blew apart. Now when i try to plug it in sparks fly from the end 6 pin connector. No burn marks anywhere. And the GTX 780 bit the dust the next day. Just died. Comp wont boot no fans will spin nothing when it is in the comp.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> The 7950 the fan went out and it must of overheated the fan actually blew apart. Now when i try to plug it in sparks fly from the end 6 pin connector. No burn marks anywhere. And the GTX 780 bit the dust the next day. Just died. Comp wont boot no fans will spin nothing when it is in the comp.




Damn bro, that honestly sucks big time!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 26, 2015)

Well some good news. Got an RMA number for the 780 and CL came thru with a couple killer deals. So got a GTX 770 and a 660 Ti and put the other 660 Ti back to work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2015)

Hmmm, MSI GTX 960 Gaming will be on the last Shell Shocker sale today.  According to the GPU Folding Projects - Performance chart, (only one result) it's good for 188K PPD with P9201 on Linux.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have an EVGA GTX 960 FFW.  It's doing 178k @ 1542 Core17 P9201.  It's in my main rig and running Win7.  I'm browsing so the ppd is lower than normal.

The highest I have seen in Win7 is 188k on a Core17 P9411.  That was with a lower OC though.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2015)

Double post for me...
http://www.overclock.net/t/830237/b...-the-lols-and-the-music/6900_20#post_23711566

You have to right click and open link to see the full image.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 30, 2015)

Dam,  guess CamelJock won't be folding again any time soon.  Have to sell off my server system to finance a new psu and mouse.  Was hoping to get back into folding.
Went through at least 6 or 7 gtx2xx cards doing it,  although I probably shouldn't of,  since I live at half the poverty level.  I now fight cancer by being over 14 months
smoke free after 40 years of smoking.  I also wage a daily fight against ignorance about electronic cigarettes,  and attempting to educate.  That will save in the end
millions from cancer.  Sometimes being affective doesn't have to cost a lot of money,  just time and education.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I also wage a daily fight against ignorance about electronic cigarettes, and attempting to educate. That will save in the end
> millions from cancer. Sometimes being affective doesn't have to cost a lot of money, just time and education.



Right behind you on that one Sir.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like EOC F@H site has not updated since 6am EST.....


----------



## johnerz (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks to be back up, I hope Jason is OK and keeps it running


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2015)

All my production is down at this time. Yesterday I started to combine all my GPU's into the Miner Rig. Had to swap CPU's as well. Linux would not load with all 6 cards installed. Went back to 4 cards and got it booted, then added card #5 and Linux will not recognize it. *I gave up and walked away before I started breaking shit(literally).* I will try again tonight to get it running again.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 6, 2015)

^^Is it possible to run with six GPUs under Linux at all?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> ^^Is it possible to run with six GPUs under Linux at all?


Don't know yet. I got 5 cards running last night. When I install card #6, system will post, but no boot. I may stay at 5 cards and set up the last 970 in my gamer/surfer. Should be back up to full production later tonight.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 15, 2015)

So did you kick the lot to the corner?


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 19, 2015)

Bad news team, I was swapping my main rig (bought new case and new watercooling stuff) ... yesterday everything was perfecly mounted and no leaking, wasn't being fired out, I power the system on and BOOM, shortcircuit. Powered it again but I wasn't getting energy out of the molex or SATA, but yes from the board cause the GPU leds were on. Tested a lot of times to power it up, resetting BIOS ... changing PSU with the same results. Today after many hours of standby, I decided to do the last test, this time it powered up, then, one second after, all old PSU lights were flashing and the top part of the board started to smoke ... then to FIRE, literally fu***** fire!!! I guess it won't work anymore  ... and I can't test my 2500K neither,  don't have any other 1155 board, dunno if it's alive or not. Now I prefer to laugh ... but these last days have been a crazy nightmare to me.

So I had to unmount all the burnt rig .... and took apart the PSU, Motherboard and CPU from "Survivor" (my F@H dedicated rig) to run it again and check that the GFX was working. Fortunately it is and I have a working rig ...  but I'll have to keep these parts in this one till I decide to upgrade, so no numbers for me within some weeks. Sorry team


----------



## Steevo (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, since we are on bad news, GTA5 is using my rig currently and my work laptop is in my bag, in the car, so no production until I get it in tomorrow or leave for work.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 19, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Well, since we are on bad news, GTA5 is using my rig currently and my work laptop is in my bag, in the car, so no production until I get it in tomorrow or leave for work.



You made me think how bad GTAV will perform with this Q8200, in CS:GO I went from 300FPS constant to 50-90FPS, I need an upgrade soon 

Damn first world problems


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2015)

Time marches on and I take a small step up.  Since my experiment with a GTX 750Ti in an AM1 was a bust no thanks to Maxwell driver issues in windows, I decided to take steps to improve my results.  

Here's step one: A GTX 960. 






Here's an early screen shot





Since it's the small version of a GTX 960 running in an x4 slot, it's not the same results one might expect from a "normal" GTX running at x16.  
That said, I'm pleased with the results so far.  I'm getting double the PPD for Core 17's and one third more PPD for Core 15's.  Power draw at the wall has increased by a mere 40 watts. I've also gotten the GPU temp down to 50 by raising the fan speed to 40%.  The PC is still inaudible at those settings.

More points for me, more points for the team, and I've ceased my slide down the rankings both on the team and world wide. 

BTW:  Just the beginning.  I have more to come.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 19, 2015)

Congratulation with your new power-efficient folder. I doubt that having a full 16x slot will give you more than 0.5-1 second per frame. Core15 I get 41.8K PPD on the 8018 and 270K PPD on 9201 and the core15 pull 50 W more. Sorry but I kill them when I see them.

My rigs will be off for the next two weeks or so....sorry. I will try to make up later.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulation with your new power-efficient folder. I doubt that having a full 16x slot will give you more than 0.5-1 second per frame. Core15 I get 41.8K PPD on the 8018 and 270K PPD on 9201 and the core15 pull 50 W more. Sorry but I kill them when I see them.
> 
> My rigs will be *off for the next two weeks or so....sorry.* I will try to make up later.


Shall I hop over to Denmark to make up the difference?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 19, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Shall I hop over to Denmark to make up the difference?


With you current output ONE day will make up for 14 of the mine. No just keep making Romania looking good, Btw congrat with 3/4 day Cherry pie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Since it's the small version of a GTX 960 running in an x4 slot,


Pics?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Pics?


I forgot to mention that the card also only uses one 6-pin PCI-e power connector making it even more useable in my SFF PC.
Since it's all buttoned up, here's a link to the card at newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487093


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2015)

It took 2 weeks, but I have given up on 5-6 cards running in one rig. Going back to the original 2 rig set-up. I completely FUBAR'd the installs, so gotta start over from scratch. Got 4x 970's running last night and I'll have the other rig up and running tonight.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2015)

Again,  for now,  I will recommend quitting smoking as the #1 method to cure lung,  lymph node, and throat cancer.  I'm closing in on 15 months smoke free after 40 years of smoking.  #1 cause of cancer,  let's stop it now!


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2015)

I smoked for around 3 years and quit recently. Now I use ecigs. I can tell you form firsthand experience ecigs are much less worse for your health than real cigarettes, and cheaper too.

Have there been any updates with nvidia GPU folding? FAH on my 660 still eats a whole CPU core by itself and I really wish it didn't... Only used to use like 1% around the time I had my 9600GSO...


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 23, 2015)

hat said:


> I smoked for around 3 years and quit recently. Now I use ecigs. I can tell you form firsthand experience ecigs are much less worse for your health than real cigarettes, and cheaper too.
> 
> Have there been any updates with nvidia GPU folding? FAH on my 660 still eats a whole CPU core by itself and I really wish it didn't... Only used to use like *1%* around the time I had my 9600GSO...


Well it still does that on core15 units. On the newer 17 and 18 units it eats a whole core/thread.

I turned of my 970 rig but left the AMDs running. That rig seem to have lost internet connection which I should have known. As soon as I leave the country it does that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2015)

(US) MSI R9 270X HAWK $140


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2015)

P8018's?????????????  @NastyHabits , you have the worst luck with F@H.

And, BTW: XFX Double D R9 280 3GB $150


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> P8018's?????????????  @NastyHabits , you have the worst luck with F@H.


Yes I do.   Three in the last 2 days.  At least the GTX 960 goes through them quicker.  

Also trying folding with Ubuntu.  And so far no luck their either.  FAH client doesn't recognize the card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone need an awesome (BIG) PSU?  This guy's been trying to sell this for several weeks.  I think he's clearing out a bitcoin setup.  That's a big, heavy PSU so shipping would be steep.

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/4975621570.html


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone need an awesome (BIG) PSU?  This guy's been trying to sell this for several weeks.  I think he's clearing out a bitcoin setup.  That's a big, heavy PSU so shipping would be steep.
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/4975621570.html


Need or not, it's $60!!!
Do you have an idea of how much it would be to ship it to central NC? (slowest method available is OK)


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone need an awesome (BIG) PSU?  This guy's been trying to sell this for several weeks.  I think he's clearing out a bitcoin setup.  That's a big, heavy PSU so shipping would be steep.
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/4975621570.html


Awesome psu for that price!!! 

It should fit in a USPS Priority large flat rate box... which is around $20 to anywhere in the US

Interested!


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2015)

So sometimes when I game, no matter the game I seem to have these massive hitches, or lag of some sort. To make them stop I need to restart the computer. I think it is folding related since it wasn't happening before I started folding again. Kind of annoying when I want to get in a game quickly.

Do you guys think there is a solution?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like I'm joining in on the F@H team with my 660's little brother, the newest addition to the family~







Overclocked it slightly.






Just doing one job before deciding on what to do, but boy do they produce heat!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2015)

Gigabyte GTX-960 mini-ITX version will be a ShellShocker deal at 3:00 PDT.  It's already at $190.

Edit: $175!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey guys good news alexbueno has Kakaostats up and working!! Still tweaking it but its looking good. Link http://kakaostats.alexbueno.me/


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 30, 2015)

I better get some Wu's in submitted then, just to test. I´m still 8000 km from my rigs so it might take some time.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 30, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Hey guys good news alexbueno has Kakaostats up and working!! Still tweaking it but its looking good. Link http://kakaostats.alexbueno.me/



Very cool.  Not quite the same as the original, but glad to have it back.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2015)

GPU Folding Projects - Performance has a couple interesting new entries:
Titan X P9201 @1522MHz - 676,342PPD (Ubuntu)
GTX 960 P9201 @1550 - 188,361PPD (Ubuntu)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2015)

$170: Mint EVGA GTX 960 2GB SuperSuperClocked


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2015)

The last ShellShocker today is a MSI GTX 960 with the Nvidia reference EE cooler.  Don't know what the price will be, but it's already marked down to $175 with a MIR.


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2015)

I found out that that its was around 25 degree C colder in Denmark then where I just returned from so I fired up my two 970s. After burning 425 W for around eigth hours that room has a decent temperature. In short I'm back home planing to fold a bit.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I found out that that its was around 25 degree C colder in Denmark then where I just returned from so I fired up my two 970s. After burning 425 W for around eigth hours that room has a decent temperature. In short I'm back home planing to fold a bit.


Even thought the 970's are efficient, 6 of them @ 1503mhz is creating a "bit of heat" for me here in Florida. It's tolerable, so I should be able to continue throughout the year.


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Even thought the 970's are efficient, 6 of them @ 1503mhz is creating a "bit of heat" for me here in Florida. It's tolerable, so I should be able to continue throughout the year.


I can imagine 6 of them (two rigs right?) will force you to turn on the AC.

I will not run full blast during the summer but my aim is to do a bit better then the last one and that with the 970s alone.  My 680 is currently working on the last WU until I see snow and the AMDs will be back on when I have to scrape ice from my car in the morning.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

Dibs. I'm going to win a GTX 980!  Just entered a giveaway over at The Tech Report.  You all are welcome to enter, but if you win, you _have_ to send it to me because I called dibs.
I just picked up a B75/3220T that, with an efficient GPU, would make a neat, near year around, DC box for me.  The 3220T is pulling 53 watts running WCG at 100%. (only 80+ PSU, WD blue 7200/3.5)


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Dibs. I'm going to win a GTX 980!  Just entered a giveaway over at The Tech Report.  You all are welcome to enter, but if you win, you _have_ to send it to me because I called dibs.
> I just picked up a B75/3220T that, with an efficient GPU, would make a neat, near year around, DC box for me.  The 3220T is pulling 53 watts running WCG at 100%. (only 80+ PSU, WD blue 7200/3.5)


I cross my fingers for you. It would be a decent upgrade from the 7770


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I cross my fingers for you. It would be a decent upgrade from the 7770


 10 times the PPD for 3 times the watts.


----------



## Nordic (May 8, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Dibs. I'm going to win a GTX 980!  Just entered a giveaway over at The Tech Report.  You all are welcome to enter, but if you win, you _have_ to send it to me because I called dibs.
> I just picked up a B75/3220T that, with an efficient GPU, would make a neat, near year around, DC box for me.  The 3220T is pulling 53 watts running WCG at 100%. (only 80+ PSU, WD blue 7200/3.5)


If I win, you will find out from a big spike in my ppd...


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 8, 2015)

Anybody else have issues with the Omega drivers decreasing PPD? Went from around 70K on my 7970m+CPU to 45K.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2015)

Have no idea what driver my 7770 is on.  Most likely about a year old.


----------



## agent00skid (May 8, 2015)

Yeah. My Radeon 7950 went down in points with Omega. Not sure if the current betas are better. Have changed clocks, and not sure where it would be on older drivers.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Anybody else have issues with the Omega drivers decreasing PPD? Went from around 70K on my 7970m+CPU to 45K.


I seem to remember that there were a tread in the FAH support forum about it. Points going down was the concensus. Well I'm off again and since I still havn't taking my time to install Linux on my 970 rig it will be down again.


----------



## mx500torid (May 11, 2015)

@mstenholm drink plenty of adult beverages before you try the Linux install.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 12, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @mstenholm drink plenty of adult beverages before you try the Linux install.


Also, stay away from sharp objects, make sure any children are out of hearing range, and keep all hammers away from your PC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2015)

Just a FYI:
I'm trying to get a diamond badge (my first) before the WCG FAAH project ends.  I've thrown everything at it and then some. The "and then some" is an i3-3220T and MSI B75MA-G43.  I'm currently running LinuxMint with a single 2GB stick of 1.65v DDR3-1600, WD 640GB Blue(3.5"), and powered by a Corsair VX550 (80+) PSU (from ~2006) and it's pulling 51-54 watts.  Since I had it, I also used the Intel stock i-7 cooler. (don't know if the bigger fan affects the current draw, although I would expect it to be almost negligible) Have you seen the tiny cooler that they use for these low watt CPU's?  "They're so cute."
When  I win that GTX 980, it will go on this combo ....


----------



## revin (May 22, 2015)

Just wanted to say I finally got F@H *TPU_remembers-Kreij* going again this AM.
Long story short, last couple months just been ____________________ !!!!


----------



## mx500torid (May 30, 2015)

758 People on the team and this week just 18 people showing points.  Wheres the other 740?


----------



## revin (May 30, 2015)

Look's like i'm keeping Dean's slot going again, gained 61 WU this week, but having issues.
Going to post over in the assistance thread................


----------



## mx500torid (May 31, 2015)

Nice surprise


----------



## Nordic (May 31, 2015)

Core 21? hmm


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2015)

james888 said:


> Core 21? hmm


Linux looks even more tempting......wonder what six 970s would do. You know whom I'm trying to get back folding . OK I have been on/off for the past weeks but now I _think_ I will be home for some time. Long enough to buy a SSD and install Linux and more importantly to get it to work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2015)

> Project 9704 (Core 21, GPU, Linux) moving to ADV
> Postby mpharrigan » Thu May 14, 2015 1:46 am
> 
> Core 21 is the next generation of OpenMM-based GPU cores. It uses OpenMM 6.2.
> ...


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2015)

I knew that it was there and did see some other numbers from when it was beta. It was just nice to see that the 970s did so good on what I assume is the final points adjustment before releasing it to the public.


----------



## revin (May 31, 2015)

Now THIS is more like it !!  95k+


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2015)

What did happen to Buck?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> What did happen to Buck?


I have no idea what happened to @BUCK NASTY , maybe summer?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2015)

P9201 | RedM00N | GTX TITAN X | 1522 | 7010 | 3072 | 00:01:01 | *676,342* R723, C0, G525 Ubuntu 14.04 x64


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6156732  He has two of them.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2015)

News (a little old, from May 7, 2014) for AMD GPU users:


> We’re excited to announce that AMD has recently updated their GPU drivers from version 13.x series to 14.x series.  Version 14.x includes updated OpenCL code that helps Folding@home run faster on GPUs (using fahcore_17).  This results in a 5-10% improvement in performance. This should result in more points for some of the AMD GPU users.  The 14.4 drivers are available both for Windows and Linux.


@Lopez0101


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 4, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @mstenholm drink plenty of adult beverages before you try the Linux install.


Do I really need Linux - a 9112 gave me 316,323 PPD and a 9120 did 308,883 (both on my 970s). Clock was around 1500 MHz on my 4.4 GHz 4970. Newest drivers. They are more power hungry then the 9201s (+20W) but at 265k PPD = 2120 PPD/W versus 2140 PPD/W the points "cost" more or less the same.

Updated chart https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W-PlatA9CgOOTA3qcvTxhFm_YoedvoHmXHNgZqczY4g/edit#gid=0

Edit: A 9104 (also core_18) is now at 315k PPD.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 4, 2015)

In case any of you notice a lack of production from me, I'm away for a few weeks.  I'll be back folding on June 16h.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Do I really need Linux


Running to Linux has actually been running away from core_15 WU's, although the new core_21 is only on Linux at this time. (which is actually really weird)
DC seems to be moving towards Linux, but I wonder if W10 is going to change that.  Basically, anyone who wants a license can get one, so that removes one reason to go Linux.  Secondly, Microsoft has closed the performance gap between Windows and Linux.  So why deal with the idiosyncrasies of Linux that _might_ get you 5-10%?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Running to Linux has actually been running away from core_15 WU's, although the new core_21 is only on Linux at this time. (which is actually really weird)
> DC seems to be moving towards Linux, but I wonder if W10 is going to change that.  Basically, anyone who wants a license can get one, so that removes one reason to go Linux.  Secondly, Microsoft has closed the performance gap between Windows and Linux.  So why deal with the idiosyncrasies of Linux that _might_ get you 5-10%?


Sure the core_15 was the killer but they are rare. I got one and it died . OK I left my rig off during night time for the same reason. The 14.10 iso is ready. I will start out easy with my 2520 laptop running WCG. W10


----------



## Arjai (Jun 5, 2015)

Why am I stuck at a download? It uploaded 8 hours ago, and nothing downloaded.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2015)

But what is it saying? (log tab)


----------



## Arjai (Jun 5, 2015)

It just said it uploaded then says "Cleaning up" but, all this over 8 hours ago.

Now I just closed and opened it. Says Updating...

I am rebooting computer.

It's back up after the reboot. IDK, it just got hung up on something. I gave it one of my cores, so maybe it will run smoother, for awhile, longer.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 5, 2015)

You got the new new core.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 8, 2015)

@Arjai , looks like you got your first QRB.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Arjai , looks like you got your first QRB.


HUH? What's a QRB?


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2015)

Arjai said:


> HUH? What's a QRB?



Quick Return Bonus- more points for returning a job quickly (faster cards= faster return= more bonus)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2015)

http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-points#ntoc6


----------



## revin (Jun 9, 2015)

Would there be any way to know if *I* get a QRB ?

All mine are always running at FULL GPU for Dean, so I don't know if there's any way to determine.
For about the last week another member jump'd in, now we got Kreij from 500WU's when I got going again I got about 66, now it's boosted up to 588 !!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2015)

revin said:


> Would there be any way to know if *I* get a QRB ?
> 
> All mine are always running at FULL GPU for Dean, so I don't know if there's any way to determine.
> For about the last week another member jump'd in, now we got Kreij from 500WU's when I got going again I got about 66, now it's boosted up to 588 !!!!


As long as you have the passkey in, you should be getting the QRB, and the results that I see at EOC look like QRB'd results.  The log should be showing you an "estimated points" for each WU, so you could check that vs. the info on EOC.


----------



## revin (Jun 10, 2015)

Indeed have the Passkey TY @Norton 
Sorry i'm not in the Crunching, but I'd rather keep Dean's Folding slot going.
Like as said before, seem's that Folding has dropped lot recently, so I'm pushing pretty hard to keep points up in Dean's slot !


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello F@H brethren!  The *Game Giveaway* for the WCG challenge is going on, and of course all of you are cordially invited to partake!  Come on over


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 17, 2015)

Im down to 3 cards folding after a selloff, so hopefully can pick up a couple cards soon. Gotta see what Fiji brings. That Nano looks pretty good.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 17, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Im down to 3 cards folding after a selloff, so hopefully can pick up a couple cards soon. Gotta see what Fiji brings. That Nano looks pretty good.


Nano looks tempeting.

I once did the mistake to buy a 680 before I say some PPD figures....I would wait a bit and then get a cheap GTX 970 if Fiji gets good gaming scores and Nvidia fell they need to be compatitive. I think that it will take time before AMD can beat a 970 PPD/W wice but I will be the first to switch if it happens.

I will be down to one 970 in my slower i7 970 for some weeks (now in my 4790). I don't really need the heat where they are now and there is the issue with internet that is best dealt with when I'm around. Off for Russia for three weeks Friday.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> In case any of you notice a lack of production from me, I'm away for a few weeks.  I'll be back folding on June 16h.


Welcome back!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 19, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome back!


And doing well with some x18's.  Kicking out respectable results.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 26, 2015)

Got some new GPU's.



It's getting a bit hot, so not folding so much currently, but just checking out what kind of points they can poop out.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 26, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Got some new GPU's.
> View attachment 66050
> 
> It's getting a bit hot, so not folding so much currently, but just checking out what kind of points they can poop out.


My eyes are old and tired. What models are we talking about? There is always the upcomming winter. Better be prepared.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 26, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> My eyes are old and tired. What models are we talking about? There is always the upcomming winter. Better be prepared.



Guessing models from cooler pictures might be a bit optimistic from my side.  They are R9 380's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 26, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> There is always the upcomming winter. Better be prepared.





agent00skid said:


> They are R9 380's.


Check.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 26, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Guessing models from cooler pictures might be a bit optimistic from my side.  They are R9 380's.


So two 7950s with a new name. You knew how to clock them to 100k PPD in the old days.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2015)

MSI 7850 Twin Frozer. Is this a decent OC? Think there is anymore in the GPU?

AMD OverDrive is pegged with a 17% power something.

If I were to get riva tuner, is it even around anymore, could I up the clock some more? As long as the temps are below 59-60, it should be good, no?

I don't want to kill it, but I want the most points from it that it will give me!



Edit: see the red lines in clock speed? there is space there. It makes me think I'm not at 100%.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 27, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> So two 7950s with a new name. You knew how to clock them to 100k PPD in the old days.



They give a bit more than the 7950 did. 



That's at 1030MHz core.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 27, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> They give a bit more than the 7950 did.
> View attachment 66065
> That's at 1030MHz core.


Yes but on diffenrent projects. Nice numbers never the less.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> If I were to get riva tuner


MSI Afterburner


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 29, 2015)

I will be back folding here for a few days.  I still fold with W7 and it is only one rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 30, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I will be back folding here for a few days.  I still fold with W7 and it is only one rig.


3 x 970 or is there a 960 in the mix?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 30, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> 3 x 970 or is there a 960 in the mix?



2x GTX 980's and a GTX 970.  They are on air so the OC is modest.  It's a heavy Antec 300 case even with the HDD cage and side panels removed.  I can't spell and you guys still don't post.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 4, 2015)

Added the Strix GTX 970 just now. Its on Win 7 to make sure it works like it should.  1473 core.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry that I didn't get to 50 million, but I had to shut down.  It just got to hot in my house.

2x GTX 980's and 3x GTX 970's bring some crazy heat.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 4, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Sorry that I didn't get to 50 million, but I had to shut down.  It just got to hot in my house.
> 
> 2x GTX 980's and 3x GTX 970's bring some crazy heat.


Totally understandable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 6, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Sorry that I didn't get to 50 million


I'm not!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 6, 2015)

What's up with Stanford?  Doesn't seem to recording/reporting results.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 6, 2015)

You can go here http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats  and check your individual results but the team pages do not show.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 6, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> You can go here http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats  and check your individual results but the team pages do not show.



Thanks, but I already did that.  Found out I passed the 40 million milestone.    Just wanted to see my name in lights.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 6, 2015)

Dont worry you will!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Just wanted to see my name in lights.


Like this?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 7, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 66294



Thank you Mr. Bee.  Best laugh I've had all day.  BTW: Stanford has points up again.  I just got 280K at 3 pm on EOC


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2015)

Seems like two of my rigs are off. One is the folding one. I'm still in Russia so I guess it decide it was time for a summer break. It will be back on on cold days during the remaining of the summer but not 24/7 untill I need the 450 W (including WCG) extra heating.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 7, 2015)

@mstenholm  More money for vodka with the lower power bill.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @mstenholm  More money for vodka with the lower power bill.


I tried to turn that remark a few times. 1. Stay in Russia longer (drink more vodka) and the power bill goes down. Check. 2. Bring vodka home and power your local generator. Would work but 1 liter of vodka in a small/low efficiency generator (which I don't own) would do about one day of folding. I'´m home shortly and 2x970 will be folding, tempertures permitting.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 10, 2015)

Leaving for the lake this evening for three days. If someone could do the milestones it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 10, 2015)

Milestones Today
Arjai passes 1,000,000
Laughing_Beast passes 25,000
newtekie1 passes 75,000,000 

Nice number @newtekie1.   Congratulations @Arjai on your first million!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Still folding under mtillman2500 now I can fold on my laptop too. Coming for my folding badge!


Can we get a screen shot?  You should be getting way more PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can we get a screen shot?  You should be getting way more PPD.


Clearly either no pass key or W10 and 980 Ti is a really poor combination.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Clearly either no pass key or W10 and 980 Ti is a really poor combination.


4295 points for 24 WU's?  Something's wrong, big time.  I have been so looking forward to that 980 Ti snarling.  That one GPU has the potential of placing Vicious2500 at number 3 on the team all by its self.  @Vicious2500 , did you follow the directions here? Easy setup for Folding@home


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 4295 points for 24 WU's?  Something's wrong, big time.  I have been so looking forward to that 980 Ti snarling.  That one GPU has the potential of placing Vicious2500 at number 3 on the team all by its self.  @Vicious2500 , did you follow the directions here? Easy setup for Folding@home


Well I got 10 points this morning on a faulty WU on a 970 . A GTX 980 Ti on its own should do +300k PPD at default clocks so yes if it is running something is wrong. 5 Clients in the past week as per http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=mtillman2500


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 4295 points for 24 WU's?  Something's wrong, big time.  I have been so looking forward to that 980 Ti snarling.  That one GPU has the potential of placing Vicious2500 at number 3 on the team all by its self.  @Vicious2500 , did you follow the directions here? Easy setup for Folding@home



I just installed F@H and run on full which brings the GPU to the TDP between 81-83C. I'm running base clock speed for GPU & CPU, my PPD if i left the best running all day would be 53k ppd.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 12, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I just installed F@H and run on full which brings the GPU to the TDP between 81-83C. I'm running base clock speed for GPU & CPU, my PPD if i left the best running all day would be 53k ppd.


As thebluebumblebee mentioned it would be usefull to see your FAH log. Its hidden (hidden folder) in User/yourname/appdata/Roaming/FAHClient/logs, at least in WIN7. Get the most recent. A GTX 980 Ti at stock will do +300k PPD. If you run your CPU folding at the same time with all threads it will lower that number but default settings at FAHControl should lower it by one from your max ie 11.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 12, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> As thebluebumblebee mentioned it would be usefull to see your FAH log. Its hidden (hidden folder) in User/yourname/appdata/Roaming/FAHClient/logs, at least in WIN7. Get the most recent. A GTX 980 Ti at stock will do +300k PPD. If you run your CPU folding at the same time with all threads it will lower that number but default settings at FAHControl should lower it by one from your max ie 11.



Just got my passkey and its like night and day the highest I saw was 449k ppd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2015)

That's more like it!


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 13, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Just got my passkey and its like night and day the highest I saw was 449k ppd
> 
> View attachment 66440


Holy Ti


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's more like it!



Guess i missed the passkey when I read the thread went back and was like ya let me do this.



T-Bob said:


> Holy Ti



After the dust has settled I'm at 379k ppd 

I can't seem to find my log for my folding it's not in the appdata folder in W10 TP.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 13, 2015)

490k ppd!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2015)

@Vicious2500 , you are still getting through the 10 WU's that you have to do before you start getting the QRB bonus, even though the client is showing the points with the bonus. EOC is where most of us keep track of what our systems are doing.
Secondly, most of us do not Fold on our CPU's.  They took away most of the points for the CPU and it's just not worth it to most of us, or we feel that we're getting more done elsewhere.  We recommend that if you want to do Distributed Computing (DC) on your CPU, try WCG.  We have a great WCG team here on TPU and they'd be glad to give you a hand.  (WCG is MUCH easier the F@H to get started)  Just make sure to give F@H a thread. (since we have no experience with the 980 Ti, it might actually need more than one thread)  If you're interested, let us know and someone will "show you the way".


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Vicious2500 , you are still getting through the 10 WU's that you have to do before you start getting the QRB bonus, even though the client is showing the points with the bonus. EOC is where most of us keep track of what our systems are doing.
> Secondly, most of us do not Fold on our CPU's.  They took away most of the points for the CPU and it's just not worth it to most of us, or we feel that we're getting more done elsewhere.  We recommend that if you want to do Distributed Computing (DC) on your CPU, try WCG.  We have a great WCG team here on TPU and they'd be glad to give you a hand.  (WCG is MUCH easier the F@H to get started)  Just make sure to give F@H a thread. (since we have no experience with the 980 Ti, it might actually need more than one thread)  If you're interested, let us know and someone will "show you the way".



I'm happy to help wherever I can what exactly does WCG contribute to though. For example, I know F@H goes towards cancer research.

lead this young grasshopper to the promised land.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2015)

Actually, F@H is aimed at miss-folded proteins, which is thought to be the basis for Alzheimer's, Huntington's, Parkinson's, and many cancers.  "World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer, smartphone or tablet to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health, poverty and sustainability. "
To switch your CPU over:
In the F@H client, select the CPU slot and then select finish. (That's the way that F@H would like for you to do it.  You can just stop the CPU slot and then delete it.)  With finish, it will finish the WU that it's on but it will not get a new WU.  Once finished delete the CPU slot. (If you don't delete the slot, the next time that F@H is started, the CPU slot will grab another WU) You're done with F@H.
Using this, download and install the BOINC client, which will also set you up for the WCG project, with TPU as your team.  You will need to create an account.
Configuration for the client.  (I forget what the default configuration is, but..) Under _Tools - Computing Preferences_ - processor usage tab, set the CPU usage to 100% but set the % of the processors to 11/12% or 10/12% so that your GPU has a thread or 2.  Once you have a WCG account, you can go to WCG and select what kind of research that you'd like to do, or not do, but I'm pretty sure that you will be enlisted in all of the current projects.  I think you have to opt yourself into beta testing though.
Introduce yourself to the TPU_WCG team at: New WCG-TPU team member welcome thread


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Actually, F@H is aimed at miss-folded proteins, which is thought to be the basis for Alzheimer's, Huntington's, Parkinson's, and many cancers.  "World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer, smartphone or tablet to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health, poverty and sustainability. "
> To switch your CPU over:
> In the F@H client, select the CPU slot and then select finish. (That's the way that F@H would like for you to do it.  You can just stop the CPU slot and then delete it.)  With finish, it will finish the WU that it's on but it will not get a new WU.  Once finished delete the CPU slot. (If you don't delete the slot, the next time that F@H is started, the CPU slot will grab another WU) You're done with F@H.
> Using this, download and install the BOINC client, which will also set you up for the WCG project, with TPU as your team.  You will need to create an account.
> ...



The BOINC client link didn't work I'll be wiping my comp clean when the official windows 10 comes out so I'll wait until then to get WCG and help out there too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> The BOINC client link didn't work


Fixed


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome slackin . Stop over and say hi. 46k for first work unit pretty good


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 15, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Welcome slackin . Stop over and say hi. 46k for first work unit pretty good


Sure is since slackin have 34 WUs in the bag from team 0 so the pass key was working


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2015)

Gentlemen, I'm messing around with cranking up the 970's, but it's brutally *hot* this year in Florida. I'll be folding from time to time throughout the Summer until it starts to cool down. Then it's Game ON!



EDIT: I had to update my Fah cores and I noticed I'm pulling 379K ,394K,396K PPD on a P9137. This is on a GTX970 @ 1503 core. Seems awfully high to me. Is the FahControl client still accurate?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 18, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> EDIT: I had to update my Fah cores and I noticed I'm pulling 379K ,394K,396K PPD on a P9137. This is on a GTX970 @ 1503 core. Seems awfully high to me. Is the FahControl client still accurate?



As accurate as it ever was.  I'm getting big numbers for my low power rig on core x18's.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 18, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gentlemen, I'm messing around with cranking up the 970's, but it's brutally *hot* this year in Florida. I'll be folding from time to time throughout the Summer until it starts to cool down. Then it's Game ON!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I had to update my Fah cores and I noticed I'm pulling 379K ,394K,396K PPD on a P9137. This is on a GTX970 @ 1503 core. Seems awfully high to me. Is the FahControl client still accurate?


375k going toward 350k on a 9140 at similar clocks, Win7 as you know


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 18, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Gentlemen, I'm messing around with cranking up the 970's, but it's brutally *hot* this year in Florida. I'll be folding from time to time throughout the Summer until it starts to cool down. Then it's Game ON!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I had to update my Fah cores and I noticed I'm pulling 379K ,394K,396K PPD on a P9137. This is on a GTX970 @ 1503 core. Seems awfully high to me. Is the FahControl client still accurate?



I'm never going to catch you...


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 18, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I'm never going to catch you...


  we all try but 6x970 is pretty potent


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I'm never going to catch you...


I've only had a 8 year head start lol.



 Now producing 467K PPD on p9129. It's the same exact card. WTF?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 18, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> we all try but 6x970 is pretty potent



2 TIs will give me 900k PPD but that willn't happen for a year or 2.



BUCK NASTY said:


> I've only had a 8 year head start lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Now producing 467K PPD on p9129. It's the same exact card. WTF?




Part of why TPU is ranked #28 overall


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2015)

Asus Strix GTX 970 with free EK Waterblock
Water cooled Asus GTX 970 Strix's for $320!  2 of them.  Add a H220-X/240-X and go,


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 20, 2015)

Gotta shut down during the week(due to the heat), but I will be folding during the weekends(Fri PM to Mon AM) as long as it does not get any hotter. One of my GTX970's is hovering at 74c with fans at 85%. Has not downclocked yet, but it's very close. I only have the mining rig with 4x 970's running now. The rig with the 2x 970's is acting up and only produces 1/4 the PPD it should. I may have to wipe and re-install. Figure I can still contribute 3Mil per week.

*P.S. Does Ubuntu still have a PPD advantage over Win7 with the new cores?*


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 20, 2015)

Im down to 2- 970s for a couple months then Ill be back hopefully with more, heat and electric bill this month. ooooooooboy!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 20, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *P.S. Does Ubuntu still have a PPD advantage over Win7 with the new cores?*


Yes. You did up to 394k on a 9137 and I do 350k with 1514 MHz on a similar 9140.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 20, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Im down to 2- 970s for a couple months then Ill be back hopefully with more, heat and electric bill this month. ooooooooboy!


The 970s are fairly gentle on the electricity bill. Mine is 450 W with my 4790 doing WCG. My AMDs are for sure on stand by untill I see snow outside my windows,


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 20, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Yes. You did up to 394k on a 9137 and I do 350k with 1514 MHz on a similar 9140.


Don't know what WU's I'm on now, but PPD has settled to between 315K to 356K. Based on the uploaded WU's, I'm averaging 310K PPD/GTX 970. Not getting the crazy PPD numbers I had on Saturday any longer. Might take the hit on PPD for the simplicity of the Win7 install/operation. Gotta weigh everything.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2015)

Is there any data on how Win8/10 compares to Linux?  I know that for WCG, W8 gives it a run for the money.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is there any data on how Win8/10 compares to Linux?  I know that for WCG, W8 gives it a run for the money.


Vicious2500/mtillman2500 is running Win10 I think but since it it with a GTX 980 Ti we have little to compare with - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2015)

Some nice deals in the B/S/T section 

2x GTX 780's and Heatkiller WB's with backplates from @HammerON
cards- $220 each, WB/backplates- $50 per set
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/two-msi-gtx-780.214428/

GTX 670 w/XSPC WB and stock cooler included from @87dtna
$145
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-gtx-670-w-full-cover-block.214579/

2x GTX 760's (EVGA w/backplates) from @dark2099
$150 each
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ow-ultimate-mech-keyboard-hdd-storage.211262/

Would have been all over one of these deals if I didn't have a pair of wc'd 7970's waiting to go into a build


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 28, 2015)

So found out that I can fold on AMD GPU's on Linux. So have a 7850 and a R7 250 running currently to see if it works well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone need a HDD?  $13!
"Seagate Pipeline HD ST3250312CS 250GB 5900 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5


agent00skid said:


> So found out that I can fold on AMD GPU's on Linux. So have a 7850 and a R7 250 running currently to see if it works well.


Do tell how you got that working, please.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 28, 2015)

Installed FGLRX and FAHClient off their websites. And it sort of just worked. Only thing is that I seem to have to run it in a graphical session.

Personally have it running on Fedora 22, so not sure my personal trials are interesting to most people. You seem to run other distros.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2015)

What's the minimum nvidia card to get decent output on now?  960?  I have to rebuild my main computer,  then I want to rebuild a folding box in memory of my mother and father,  who both passed away from cancer from smoking.
It'll take me a couple of months just to fix my own box...  yes I'm looking for a cheap 1366 mobo,  but want a nice one with usb3....  Then I need to rebuild my server which I gutted to run my main box.  960s seem cheap if they output ok.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2015)

johnspack said:


> What's the minimum nvidia card to get decent output on now?  960?  I have to rebuild my main computer,  then I want to rebuild a folding box in memory of my mother and father,  who both passed away from cancer from smoking.
> It'll take me a couple of months just to fix my own box...  yes I'm looking for a cheap 1366 mobo,  but want a nice one with usb3....  Then I need to rebuild my server which I gutted to run my main box.  960s seem cheap if they output ok.



You got 2 shots coming up soon to win an EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified

Watch this thread for more details


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2015)

johnspack said:


> What's the minimum nvidia card to get decent output on now?  960?  I have to rebuild my main computer,  then I want to rebuild a folding box in memory of my mother and father,  who both passed away from cancer from smoking.
> It'll take me a couple of months just to fix my own box...  yes I'm looking for a cheap 1366 mobo,  but want a nice one with usb3....  Then I need to rebuild my server which I gutted to run my main box.  960s seem cheap if they output ok.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2015)

Want a shot at winning something sweet! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-8-7-more-to-come.202061/page-39#post-3322547


----------



## johnspack (Aug 3, 2015)

Soon...  CamelJock will rise from the ashes once again.....
Which reminds me,  my new mobo can take 3 cards,  will
be looking for folding cards in the next few months.
September  I'll  have a Rampage ii with
a x5650 xeon,  and it'll need some work to do at nights!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2015)

I finally fixed my GPU.txt issue and have a GTX9470 folding in Win7 on the i7-870. Cpu is crunching as well and the heat is minimal at this point. I will add 1 more 970 to the mix and see how much the heat increases. Trying to find some configuration that will allow mt to Crunch/Fold through the late Summer/Early Fall.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 18, 2015)

Just escaped the bomb in Bangkok, just heard it from my hotel. So now I'm back to the Danish summer so it will be on/off folding. I didn't have the problem with an empty GPU.txt file so the two GTX 970s uploaded new jobs right away.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome back! Glad you are ok.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 22, 2015)

Getting closer...  hexy running now,  soon new mobo.  re2,  triple slot.  Have gold rated psu,  will be ready for folding cards soon.
Just a bit hindered,  got a 60 day eviction notice due to our apts being renovated and then rent doubled.  Whole bottom floor
of low income got thrown out,  including me.  1 step forward,  2 steps back.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 24, 2015)

Brought another GTX970 online yesterday. Hope is starts cooling down a bit around here. I will be moving back to South Florida in the next 60 days, so folding will be intermittent until I get established in my new home. Onward to 1 Billion points!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 27, 2015)

Seems I lost my Folding Badge.  I am sure it is only until sometime on Saturday.

I could not afford to renew my month of wifi, until Saturday. So my apartment has become quite quiet!!

I will be back at it soon, and will re-earn my Badge, soon!! Also, I hope to get a slice of the pie, maybe, sometime next week!!



*P.S. I am here at the coffee shop, for a little bit. That's how I am posting. See you all on Saturday!! Unless, I stop in here again!*


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 28, 2015)

Had to shutdown my folding box.  Too hot in my apartment and I have no A/C.  Be back later tonight.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, seeing as my pay raise did not come through, AGAIN! I will not be able to Fold again until the 10th of September. Which kinda sucks but, I will be back at it, then, and will re-capture my Folding Badge soon thereafter. So, until then!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2015)

OK Folders!!

I am back, in a few hours, to get my Badge!!

Turns out, unbeknownst to me, my WiFi provider took the money out of my account. Therefore, get this, I am short on Rent!!

Hopefully, I will not be on the street in the morning!! 

Life is becoming quite challenging. I don't seem to be payed enough to pay everything. It's like a game, which Hammer will fall next?!?!  

Anyhow, I am more than happy to be getting out of the sweltering heat, outside the coffee shop, and going home to turn on Karen, my Folding Machine!!

Hopefully, by Morning, I will be a Crazy Folder, again!


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2015)

So I've begun to fold on most of my cards again. And noticed I'm now getting core 21 units. Their results are a bit all over the place.
The 7950 got a nice bump in PPD.
The 380s got a not so nice dump in PPD.
And the 7850 PPD tanked to less than half.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 7, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> So I've begun to fold on most of my cards again. And noticed I'm now getting core 21 units. Their results are a bit all over the place.
> ....
> And the 7850 PPD tanked to less than half.


These newer WU's can be iffy on a 7850.  If you have it overclocked, back it off to stock clocks.  You might have to raise the fan speed a little bit too even at stock clocks.  Even so, it might take over a day to complete some of the Wu's.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> These newer WU's can be iffy on a 7850.  If you have it overclocked, back it off to stock clocks.  You might have to raise the fan speed a little bit too even at stock clocks.  Even so, it might take over a day to complete some of the Wu's.



It's already at stock, and the card haven't had heat issues before. It's on Linux, so that might have something to do with it, but the Core 17 WU's do just fine.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 7, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> It's already at stock, and the card haven't had heat issues before. Length isn't really the issue, just lack of points. It's on Linux, so that might have something to do with it, but the Core 17 WU's do just fine.



Most people don't fold with that OS on AMD cards.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 7, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Most people don't fold with that OS on AMD cards.



I didn't know I could for a long time. Just read on Phoronix that FGLRX apparently is good at OpenCL, and had to try and get it working. Which is does, sort of. My GUI is borked and can't get temp info from terminal... Oh good old AMD.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 9, 2015)

Got my little folding monster up.   Now need cards.  Moving into new location at end of month,  then setting up rig.  Cross fingers.  Will be looking for a card or 2 if anyone's in Canada.....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2015)

What sort of PPD do HD7950s do?  I might be able to get a pair running if they'd do well.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a HD7950 on my TC team.  His record is 4,953,028 for one month.

We also have a folder that broke my record in the NVIDIA category with an EVGA GTX 960 FTW 2GB with 5,335,464.

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#team.php?team=Big+Bang+Theorists

Don't blame me if that link doesn't work.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like it worked.  You can roll your mouse over usernames and stats.

Buck I'm sorry that I didn't edit and I'm not trying to recruit.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 13, 2015)

Wonder how well a hex xeon could feed 2 or 3 video cards for folding.  Just a few more months away.....


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> What sort of PPD do HD7950s do?  I might be able to get a pair running if they'd do well.



The one I'm running is doing 120-150k PPD. Think it's at 1040MHz core.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> The one I'm running is doing 120-150k PPD. Think it's at 1040MHz core.


WELL THEN.  What OS?  Will they do this in Linux?  And do they still sap an entire thread?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> WELL THEN.  What OS?  Will they do this in Linux?  And do they still sap an entire thread?


IIRC, only @agent00skid has gotten it working on Linux.  It should, BTW.  As for dedicating a CPU thread, AMD needs much less than Nvidia, but there are new cores coming out so that may change.  In other words, you'd have to experiment to find the right settings.  Windows 10 is very competitive with Linux for WCG, so for ease of use, I'd recommend W10. Overclocking, temperature monitoring etc., are going to be easier with W10.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IIRC, only @agent00skid has gotten it working on Linux.  It should, BTW.  As for dedicating a CPU thread, AMD needs much less than Nvidia, but there are new cores coming out so that may change.  In other words, you'd have to experiment to find the right settings.  Windows 10 is very competitive with Linux for WCG, so for ease of use, I'd recommend W10. Overclocking, temperature monitoring etc., are going to be easier with W10.


Hmmmm....from my experience, running the WCG VINA WUs there's still nothing NEARLY as good as Linux.  And that's what I'm doing; trying to get new badges for OET.  I'll stick a HD7950 in the FX8 system to see how it goes


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> WELL THEN.  What OS?  Will they do this in Linux?  And do they still sap an entire thread?



I do leave a thread for it. Haven't tested that one on linux, but I could probably try.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> I do leave a thread for it. Haven't tested that one on linux, but I could probably try.


Well, bigger issue will be whether it'll fit.  FX8350 is in a Sonata III which is quiet but not very roomy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sonata III


Holy crap.  BAD airflow.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh well. FGLRX is being as expected, so can't test it. But if you are on Linux with an AMD card, then what I did was just install FGLRX and F@H and set up a GPU slot, and it just sort of worked.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Holy crap.  BAD airflow.


Awful.  With just the CPU OCed and a Geforce 210 or whatever, it does fine.  A bit warm, but does well enough and it's reasonably quiet.  In other words, perfect for the desk at work.  And it was a $5 case from the charity I volunteer at, so it does the job for a GREAT price.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 14, 2015)

So woke up and realized I've got nothing to do, so I threw myself back at folding on the 7950 on Linux. It's working, and doing ~60k PPD on a WU that would probably do ~145k PPD on Windows.

Sooo. Weeell. Think the new Core 21 WU's are worse than the old 17, but probably would suggest not bothering with folding AMD on Linux. Too much trouble.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> So woke up and realized I've got nothing to do, so I threw myself back at folding on the 7950 on Linux. It's working, and doing ~60k PPD on a WU that would probably do ~145k PPD on Windows.
> 
> Sooo. Weeell. Think the new Core 21 WU's are worse than the old 17, but probably would suggest not bothering with folding AMD on Linux. Too much trouble.


Thanks 
It doesn't look like there's space in the Sonata 3 for one of these cards, yet alone two.  Might be able to get one or both in the Windows 3770k system if I leave the top off....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2015)

4x ASUS Strix GTX 970 $250.00 shipped each


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm way out of the loop...  perhaps thebluebumblebee could tell me...  I just ordered a strix gtx970...  how good of a folder is it?  What is a good secondary maxwell card that's cheaper I could add?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 13, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I'm way out of the loop...  perhaps thebluebumblebee could tell me...  I just ordered a strix gtx970...  how good of a folder is it?  What is a good secondary maxwell card that's cheaper I could add?



In windows probably 250K ppd.  A good GTX 960 will do about 140-150K PPD.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice!!
Although according to that,  970s have a higher ppd per dollar ratio...  bummer,  Ill just have to get a 2nd one then.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 13, 2015)

Heres my Strix.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice clocks...  nice ppd...  can't wait till I get mine....
Dam,  68c thats nuts...  my 480 would prob hit 90....


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2015)

*Crunch time!!!

Link:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/

*Would be awesome if some of our folding folks could lend a hand 

TPU crunchers and folders are eligible for prizes if they are active during the challenge- some nice goods there so check them out in the 2nd post *

Note for @BUCK NASTY - start time is *less than 1 hour NOT 25 hours from now* (you know why I tagged your name)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Crunch time!!!
> 
> Would be awesome if some of our folding folks could lend a hand
> *



Every day I'm on it, but CPU only.   I will try to get my 7850 to crunch.  Never could before , but maybe with Windows 10 I'll have better luck .


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> I will try to get my 7850 to crunch


No gpu crunching available currently but a 7850 folds just fine


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> No gpu crunching available currently but a 7850 folds just fine



Teach me to look things up before I open my mouth.  No GPU crunching at this time. (Or very likely it seems.)  Meanwhile I'll keep crunching away with my CPU. (I did upgrade to an i5 since last year.)


----------



## johnspack (Oct 19, 2015)

Heh,  dam,  my 970 folds at 52c....  I may throw in more time than I thought if this thing puts out.  Might get my badge back.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  dam,  my 970 folds at 52c....  I may throw in more time than I thought if this thing puts out.  Might get my badge back.


Great cards those 970's are.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 20, 2015)

Just wondering,  any idea how much in dollars it would take to fold a 970 per month for power?  I noticed mine heated up my bedroom about 10c hotter than the rest of the house I live in overnight.
That's got to be pulling some good power there.  Also,  only got an almost 25k wu that took 10hrs at stock,  I though they did more than that?  Do I need to do some special tweaking?
I'll be folding occasionally for now,  as I still have to pay off my credit card for it......
Also wondering do I need to put in the password?  Been a while since I folded last.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Just wondering,  any idea how much in dollars it would take to fold a 970 per month for power?  I noticed mine heated up my bedroom about 10c hotter than the rest of the house I live in overnight.
> That's got to be pulling some good power there.  Also,  only got an almost 25k wu that took 10hrs at stock,  I though they did more than that?  Do I need to do some special tweaking?
> I'll be folding occasionally for now,  as I still have to pay off my credit card for it......
> Also wondering do I need to put in the password?  Been a while since I folded last.


IIRC, a GTX 970 pulls about 140 watts Folding.  Do the math and you can figure out what it would cost to run.
Secondly, yes, you need to use the passkey.  You only got the base credit for those WU's that you submitted.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2015)

Dammit...  yeah I should of entered my passkey....  didn't know if it mattered or not.  Does to me when I use my 500+ buck card to fold!  I'll try another run tonight.  My card boosts to 13 something so I should get good output.
Does 1517 pretty much constant in gaming with a few tweaks.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2015)

Better,  est for a 7hr wu is 77k so far....
Edit:  ah and now it's showing 244k per day av...  now I get it!
Edit2:  it's passed 250k ppd,  I'm a happy camper.  Now I know I can throw a mil or 2
in my spare time easily!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys, we posted a *game giveaway* for the WCG challenge, and we welcome all our Folding brothers to enter for some games, too.  Don't have to be crunching at all, folding qualifies


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2015)

Heh,  just in case newbies aren't aware of this....  I wasn't....  if you pause your wu,  you will lose ppd.  About proportional to the amount of time you leave it paused.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 21, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  just in case newbies aren't aware of this....  I wasn't....  if you pause your wu,  you will lose ppd.  About proportional to the amount of time you leave it paused.


I try to set f@h to finish before I stop it for any reason. I know that's not always possible, but by doing that f@h will finish work on the current wu and then stop without downloading a new wu.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh trust me,  I won't start one now unless I can finish it.  Had a 78k wu,  and it ended up 65k.  Oh well,  live and learn.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2015)

johnspack said:


> and it ended up 65k


Pete, remember the ol' days and what we had to do for 65K points? LOL.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah,  that was a 7hr wu.  I think I was lucky to break 20k in a full day on my 480.   I burned up 7 gtx2xx cards doing it too.  Don't think I ever saw that kind of ppd.  1/4mil ppd per day on this monster!


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 22, 2015)

I remember running six GTX 260's and a 8800gt for about 65K PPD...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I remember running six GTX 260's and a 8800gt for about 65K PPD...


I had 3 GTX260 216sp & i7-870 in a rig. CPU was running -bigadv and I was thrilled to have over 55k ppd from just that one rig.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 22, 2015)

But you had a rack and long cords going down the hall.

I found the old avatar.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there any way to delete a wu?  I've been having a bitch of a time trying to start my client,  and think I got it down now,  but started a wu.  Please don't tell my I have to delete my gpu slot and recreate it?


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Please don't tell my I have to delete my gpu slot and recreate it



That's usually the way to do it afaik


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2015)

Dammit,  and I just finally figured out how to start it properly.  At least I didn't waste 20k ppd this time!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2015)

Running the newest dev driver...  getting over 300k:


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 23, 2015)

You are not running the newer 7.4.4 software.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2015)

Arg,  have to delete my slot again...  just checked,  am using 7.4.4.  On my 2nd wu last night my ppd dropped to 244k.  Still 117k ain't bad for 2 wus overnight!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2015)

johnspack said:


> have to delete my slot again


Why, explain????


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2015)

Because to see what version I had,  I needed to restart it,  it started a wu right away and I'm not ready for it.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 24, 2015)

johnspack said:


> *Because to see what version I had*,  I needed to restart it,  it started a wu right away and I'm not ready for it.


Just look in the log.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 24, 2015)

780Ti is running it's first few WUs. Getting the testing done so I can run more as the weather cools down. Will have to figure out how to up the voltage on the card- too much thermal headroom being wasted (1.1ghz core @ 39C fully loaded  ).


----------



## revin (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey Gang, Could anyone be able to run *TPU Remembers Kreij* for a while?
I need to take a break for about a month and I kinda didn't want to leave Dean's account empty.
I tried to keep completely 24/7 since captian @Norton hooked me up with this 7950 

Maybe even if possible to swap a week amongst the Team


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2015)

revin said:


> Hey Gang, Could anyone be able to run *TPU Remembers Kreij* for a while?
> I need to take a break for about a month and I kinda didn't want to leave Dean's account empty.
> I tried to keep completely 24/7 since captian @Norton hooked me up with this 7950
> 
> Maybe even if possible to swap a week amongst the Team



Since the WCG Challenge has ended, I could strike up the 7770 under TPU-Kreij. It's not much but it is something.  I could start up tomorrow around noon


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2015)

Great,  look in the log....  why make things easy?


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2015)

revin said:


> Hey Gang, Could anyone be able to run *TPU Remembers Kreij* for a while?
> I need to take a break for about a month and I kinda didn't want to leave Dean's account empty.
> I tried to keep completely 24/7 since captian @Norton hooked me up with this 7950
> 
> Maybe even if possible to swap a week amongst the Team



Thanks for all of the help you've given to Dean's account! 

Will fire up my 7850 for Dean as soon as I can followed by a pair of 7970's when I finish that rig.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 25, 2015)

Just out of curiosity,  anyone here folded a 980ti yet?  That's got to be stupid ppd.....


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 25, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Just out of curiosity,  anyone here folded a 980ti yet?  That's got to be stupid ppd.....




https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## johnspack (Oct 25, 2015)

Dam,  about what I thought,  twice...  I have to be gentle on my 970 for now,  still have a couple months to pay it off on my credit card.  Almost wish I had racked it up to 1k for a 980ti though.....  almost.
Edit: oh,  and found one of the 300k+ wus,  this one is 9639.  It's small though,  a little over 3hrs and 41k.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2015)

My local hardware pusher had MSI in back order when I swung by today so I had to settle for a Strix. I have started out gentle with +147 MHz which end up with 1463 MHz (my MSIs does 1497 and 1523). It is in my slower i970 @ 4.0 Ghz so I expect a little less then in my 4970 rig. Since it replacing a GTX 680 which I hadly ever used (power/PPD too low) it will be an extra +200 PPD in average. Runs quiet, my 600-800 RPM fans are louder. GTX 970 for best PPD/$.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems to be some highly unstable wu's or something out there.  Started an over 100k wu last night that heated up my room like a sauna overnight.  Was at 97% I think with about 15mins to go and went back to watching tv.  Switched
back to monitor a little while later,  and it was 1/3 the way through another wu.  Checked the logs,  nothing showing except a new wu starting this morning like my client was off all night and I had just started it.  Weird.  No wu,  no points.
No record.  All I know is it was a 1xxx series and it would pin 1 single thread of my cpu at all times,  making my system unresponsive.  All other wus will use at least a bit of all my threads.  Also weird.  Just a heads up as you could lose a
lot of work on these!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2015)

My swing both ways time is over - my 7970 is now doing 45-48k PPD on a core_21 WU. I will let my 7770 complete its new job (1½ day) and then retire both.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 4, 2015)

Well,  I'm done until they fix this.  11 hours of folding my 970 for 0 output.  I can't afford the electricity and the wear on my 500 dollar video card if I can't even finish a huge wu.
Guess I'll try again in a couple of months.  It's too bad this is such an expensive thing to do now,  it used to be much cheaper.  I was surprised to find out fermi cards aren't even
supported now.  It's a shame because it keeps a large percentage of computer users from ever folding.  Also they need to fix the current wus,  I can't waste my resources on failed
runs.  Folding just ain't the same anymore.....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 4, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I'm done until they fix this.  11 hours of folding my 970 for 0 output.  I can't afford the electricity and the wear on my 500 dollar video card if I can't even finish a huge wu.
> Guess I'll try again in a couple of months.  It's too bad this is such an expensive thing to do now,  it used to be much cheaper.  *I was surprised to find out fermi cards aren't even
> supported now.*  It's a shame because it keeps a large percentage of computer users from ever folding.  Also they need to fix the current wus,  I can't waste my resources on failed
> runs.  Folding just ain't the same anymore.....


?? What do you mean? I have 3 GTX 970 runing doing 250-350 k PPD each. Just stay clear off the core_21 WUs that often crashes. The core_18s are fine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2015)

...and @mstenholm steals my 3rd place spot like I was standing still. Time to get a few more cards running, but under Linux this time.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ...and @mstenholm steals my 3rd place spot like I was standing still. Time to get a few more cards running, but under Linux this time.


The core_21 is not all bad but I did have bad_unit or two on my trusted MSIs https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W-PlatA9CgOOTA3qcvTxhFm_YoedvoHmXHNgZqczY4g/edit#gid=0
I tried to up the OC on my new Asus but 1463 MHz seems to be the limit (got it to 1466 with AB, no further testing 5 hous in a WU).


----------



## johnspack (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll still be testing the waters,  don't worry.  Just a bit more cautious now.  Hopefully I'll still do an occasional 100k run.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 10, 2015)

Are the rogue wus worked out yet?  Need to squeak out some cancer wus soon.....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Are the rogue wus worked out yet?  Need to squeak out some cancer wus soon.....


You will still  meet them. As I said stay clear of core 21. Not that hard when you only have one GPU in a rig.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey all , my rigs been under the hammer this last week but its back in the game again now, just need to save for that second r9 390 .I might even post pics since its as good as ive ever managed to build the shit.
Wow has it been that long my folder tags gone 8(


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok, looks like I've sold off 4 GTX 970's. Last 2 went to a guy that lives down the street from me with a nice i7-5820k set-up. I've finally installed the last 2 970's back into the linux rig and have is folding in a stable manner now. Had a few driver crashes due to core_21 and my over-clocks. Settled on 1450mhz for both cards to be safe. Hope to be pumping out 500-600K daily when theses cards average out.

Edit: Also updated the Linux/Nvidia GPU thread to a Ubuntu 15.10 install with Nvidia 352.77 drivers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 14, 2015)

500 to over 600K is what a GTX 980 Ti can do.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> 500 to over 600K is what a GTX 980 Ti can do.


Nice try Mike, but i'm content with my current production and I have decided that I will not spend another $ on F@H hardware going forward. Pande has bled me long enough. Happy Folding!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2015)

So I woke up to a GTX 970 that was folding at 2D clocks!? I removed both folding slots (the other was 10 % in a core 21) and dowloaded two new WUs. Same story. Now I have to wait out that my third GPU finish in my work PC and the try to see how it act up there. Yesterday was a terrible foldning day with several crashed and bad states.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 15, 2015)

I woke up with a rebooted rig(750ti/760 xeon qc) and after i tried to reboot, i got the DISK FAILURE _meh ._
and checked everything(as i never changed anything tho) all fine and now trying to fix it with my Win7 DvD but i already see it's not going very well 

What i am trying to say, my PPD will drop again(including lost WU's) as i am going to change mobo's again and completely(on it's own) test the Asus p5 board..
but hey i upgrade about every month so Jojo 

*EDIT *well the repair did work with the win 7  DvD yet i lost both my GPU WU's, WCG is fine..


Happy Folding TPU, Ray...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2015)

Okay,  the other day it happened again,  I had a 100k+ wu running,  got to like 97%,  so maybe 15min or so left,  I go back and check 30mins later,  and now there's a wu at 67% that will take over 1.5hrs to complete.  And it was 97k.  No record of anything changing in the log file.  That was another 11hr wu that I lost.  Arg.  Has this happened to anyone else?  You may not notice if you just leave it and it completes the 2nd wu,  but you would be losing a lot of work.  I guarantee my system is stress stable,  so I don't know what's happening.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 20, 2015)

Had to take a 2 day break due to my borked Ubuntu 15.10 install. Rig crashed and could not recover. Re-installing now and should be up to speed tonight.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2015)

There was a time when it was safe to leave the GPUs running unattended and when they actually didn't need any TLC just the amperes. I just returned from another outbreak of malaria (5 days at the hospital):

Rig A - Windows warning close down Core_21, running out of memory. Shut off core_21.
Rig B - mouse very unresponsive (sure sign of a core_21 fucking up the display driver). Restart PC.
Rig C - OK my wireless needed a restart. 3 hours wasted trying uploading.

I will spend the next week taking care of rigs and my burnt out body


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 20, 2015)

At least my AMD cards don't do any of that nonsense. Even if the points are a bit unimpressive by the Maxwell standards.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2015)

*Issues with FahCore21*
November 20, 2015 by Vijay Pande ·
We’ve discovered that the new FahCore_21 is producing more errors than we consider acceptable for some clients. 

They are back to advanced so John no more excuses. I did split up my MSI GTX 970s since I had to many incidents with the core_21s but found it difficult to decide which slot to delete if I got one. I might bring them back together and roll out a pair off AMDs in my workshop rig. Snow is comming tonight.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> John no more excuses.


@johnspack


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @johnspack


Yeah Pete, get that card folding! All the cool kids are doing it.....

@johnspack


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yeah Pete, get that card folding! All the cool kids are doing it.....
> 
> @johnspack


I noticed that mx is back from his little visit at evga. We might get our average above the 4.5M mark. I got a 280x and a 7970 up and running. Remind me how to shift between them in MSI AF. The 7970 runs stock but it is good for plus 125 MHz.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2015)

Today, I am combining the 3 GTX 970's that I have into the Mining chassis. Just waiting for WU's to finish so i can start tearing stuff apart. I know I said last week that I would not buy any additional hardware for F@H, but those GTX 980ti's look very tempting. I know peeps are saying as high as 600K PPD for a 980ti, but what are the everyday numbers Mike( @hertz9753 )?


Edit: Got her running and GPU's are humming along at 59C @ 1503Mhz.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Edit: Got her running and GPU's are humming along at 59C @ 1503Mhz.


My similar Strix most have a different fan profil. It runs at 67C. Good thing because when is passes 43 % it starts getting noisy. 267k @ 1466 on a 9340 atm. Rised the clock to 1480.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 22, 2015)

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#category.php

That is with Win 7.  I had to drop down to 1491 on the GPU core because I was failing some of those 21's

Also I'm not running a flag.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> My similar Strix most have a different fan profil. It runs at 67C. Good thing because when is passes 43 % it starts getting noisy. 267k @ 1466 on a 9340 atm. Rised the clock to 1480.


Fans are at 60% on all cards(I never use auto). Open chassis with Delta 120mm blowing from below.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone notice that seems to be a problem with Stanford servers?  I show no results for the last 2 days but have successfully uploaded finished WU's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2015)

It is the servers that sites like EOC and FreeDC use to collect daily stats.  Stanford knows that they are down.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like the servers are up again.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Looks like the servers are up again.


Patiently awaits the 7PM EST update with Beer in hand.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 24, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2015)

Ah,  so they fixed the issues finally?  Yes,  I may throw a 100k wu into the mix from time to time.  See I told you I lost at least 200k in work.....  that would of took me almost 2 weeks on my 480!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm wondering if the Pascal GPU's are closer than we think.  The Asus Strix 970 is available for $270 and the 980 at $430, after discounts and MIR's.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm wondering if the Pascal GPU's are closer than we think.  The Asus Strix 970 is available for $270 and the 980 at $430, after discounts and MIR's.



http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8

I was thinking the same thing when EVGA B stock prices dropped last week.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2015)

Dam I'd like a cheap Strix 970,  but at 270us thats almost as much as the 500can I paid for mine.  Please ncix sell out last of stock for 179can like I got my new 480 for....
I'll be watching like a hawk.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 24, 2015)

This time I will get to 50 million...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> This time I will get to 50 million...


I assume you mean for TPU 

Edit: but 67 points for the three first WUs......you have to better than that


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 24, 2015)

That was a rig with a GTX 980, 970 and 960 in it.  The Corsair H100 pump did a grinder on me and I can still smell it.

I am folding with the GTX 980 in my daily rig right now.  It is only at 1480 on the core though.  50711?

I'm trying to not be like Jamie when he was animooseBuck_Nasty.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> That was a rig with a GTX 980, 970 and 960 in it.  The Corsair H100 pump did a grinder on me and I can still smell it.
> 
> I am folding with the GTX 980 in my daily rig right now.  It is only at 1480 on the core though.  50711?
> 
> I'm trying to not be like Jamie when he was animooseBuck_Nasty.


50711 yes.  I did the same (forgot to erase the default) but found out before I completed the first WU. Is it possible to replace the pump or is it all glued together in these AIOs?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm trying to not be like Jamie when he was animooseBuck_Nasty.


Geez....I make one little mistake and I'll never live it down....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> This time I will get to 50 million...





hertz9753 said:


> with a GTX 980, 970 and 960


Yawn.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2015)

I had a driver crash and messed up the day's production. Restarted and back to normal, albeit with lower clocks. UGHHH!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2015)

I noticed your 5440 point WU.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I noticed your 5440 point WU.....


Yeah, if that keeps up...More GTX970's For Sale!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2015)

I solved the cooling problem on the other rig.  I still had the stock 2600K fan.

If you hear a noise in your case never do the finger check on your fans.  The WU's downloaded a day ago so I won't get big points.  Oh well, you have to fold what you get.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Oh well, you have to fold what you get.


Or....you could dump it. Just sayin'


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> If you hear a noise in your case never do the finger check on your fans.  The WU's downloaded a day ago so I won't get big points.  Oh well, you have to fold what you get.


A 3000 rpm delta can take a nice piece of your iPhone login device . At least you know it spins. All my fans are connected to a controller that warns me if a fan stop so I can still login on my phone.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just so all of you know, I was "let go" from the OCN staff and I don't want to talk about it.

I'm just here to fold.  Can I post music and fun?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Just so all of you know, I was "let go" from the OCN staff and I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> I'm just here to fold.  Can I post music and fun?


Get bogmali back and make a dynamic duo. I'm not a moderator but a bit of life is needed here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I'm not a moderator but a bit of life is needed here.


....So are you saying I'm a terrible host????


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2015)

I think the earth may explode with all of my points or maybe not.  It's just a fair waring in case that happens.  Or it could be global warming.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 25, 2015)

How can anyone get upset with someone who has a bunny as an avatar???


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2015)

Monty Python is why I have the bunny avatar.  Nobody got that before.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 26, 2015)

I switched the GTX 980 Ti back to OCN.  I was worried about Bruce, he has kids and I thought he might be getting angry.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 26, 2015)

Finally have both my GTX970's running had to install 3dmark and GTA5 first 

So GPU's back up,
*GTX 970*(2x) *GTX680* *GTX760*(192b) *GTX750Ti*(might be sold this week, will be replaced).
CPU's will be added later, If it CAN fold, it is ON...

Happy Folding TPU...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I switched the GTX 980 Ti back to OCN.  I was worried about Bruce, he has kids and I thought he might be getting angry.


Our Bruce(@thebluebumblebee )?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to a special group of people that spend crazy money and time giving, always giving. /Salute.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to a special group of people that spend crazy money and time giving, always giving. /Salute.


Happy Turkey day to you and all our wonderful Team members. Here's to deciding what X-mas gifts to present to our Folding Farms this year!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 26, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Our Bruce(@thebluebumblebee )?



Do you have a guy here named Bruce that home schools his kids?  Must be the same guy.  

I may be older but I think my memory is still 50/100.  I remember about half of everything.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 26, 2015)

50/100 memory? If that were true then you would just be hertz.

And that brings up a question on home schooled kids. If they get kicked out of school do they have to leave their house?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 26, 2015)

I heard stories about those home schooled kids, they get locked in the closet with out their phone.

Cnd, thats how you spell the country to the north of the US.  50/100 memory.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm better than 50/100, I forgot all of the eh's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I switched the GTX 980 Ti back to OCN.  I was worried about Bruce, he has kids and I thought he might be getting angry.





hertz9753 said:


> Do you have a guy here named Bruce that home schools his kids?  Must be the same guy.









mx500torid said:


> And that brings up a question on home schooled kids. If they get kicked out of school do they have to leave their house?


No, they NEVER get to leave.


hertz9753 said:


> I heard stories about those home schooled kids, they get locked in the closet with out their phone.


No, let them have their phone, but put them in Chinese finger traps.  It only takes about 3 minutes.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2015)

Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme WaterForce Gaming


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 26, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme WaterForce Gaming


Tempting....but two 970s will be cheaper and produce more.
I'm trying to optimize my i7 970 rig (4.00 GHz, now 4.05). It had always had a worse PPD than my 4790 rig (4.40 GHz). The 20K less on similar projects and clocks seems to be more or less been "solved" by turning HT off. I know that my limited data is not conclusive but I perfere to see minus 30 W, minus 10 C on my CPU and plus 20K on my GPU. OK, WCG will suffer. 970 PPD data - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W-PlatA9CgOOTA3qcvTxhFm_YoedvoHmXHNgZqczY4g/edit#gid=0


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2015)

I can dream that the GP204 GPU's will push that card's cost within reach.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 26, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I can dream that the GP204 GPU's will push that card's cost within reach.


Yes, you get one and hertz will bring back his 980ti so the two of you can have a fight for position. Win-win for TPU


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 27, 2015)

I would do that but I bought some of those finger cuffs and put them on.  So then I had to buy that Dragon software so I could still post.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 28, 2015)

One of my two GTX 980's was not folding.  I had to reinstall the NVIDIA driver and Stanford 7.4.4

It is folding now but one of the fans is going out.  I sounds like somebody put a piece of tape on a fan blade.

All three cards are running stock with the fans at 81%.  To much heat to OC and only about 700K PPD from that rig.

Waiting for a reply on my RMA request and of my GPU's are EVGA.

GTX 980 SC -300K
GTX 970 SSC-250K
GTX 960 FTW-150K

All GPU's are running core 18's.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> One of my two GTX 980's was not folding.  I had to reinstall the NVIDIA driver and Stanford 7.4.4
> 
> It is folding now but one of the fans is going out.  I sounds like somebody put a piece of tape on a fan blade.
> 
> ...


Even with your poor HW you did manage to pass the 50M mark for TPU. Do you think that it will make it to the nice round 100M mark?


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 28, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Even with your poor HW you did manage to pass the 50M mark for TPU. Do you think that it will make it to the nice round 100M mark?



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825  That is the GTX 980 Ti and it was folding for TPU for over a day. 

50 million points takes a long time.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> 50 million points takes a long time.


30 days if you put your mind to it


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 28, 2015)

60 days  for hertz cause he is 50/100


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 28, 2015)

You guys are funny, I like that.  How do you post pictures here?










I can't even figure out how to post videos.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 28, 2015)

GTX750Ti is sold will be replaced ASAP with a better(faster) GPU of course..
have to do some _little_ changes anyway 

Replacing the dual cores with quad cores(default cooler replacing) and adding some memory to it..




Have a good Folding day TPU


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 28, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> GTX 980 SC -300K
> GTX 970 SSC-250K
> GTX 960 FTW-150K


Time for some pics of the rigs Hertz. Have not seen your hardware for many years.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 28, 2015)

I honestly don't know how to post pictures here.

I have four Antec 300 cases and the emachine.  I also have an i5 2500k, 3570K and 2600K CPU's laying in my desk.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6194266

That is the bunny nobody can find.  If you are an OCN member you can find my pictures and post them for me.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I honestly don't know how to post pictures here.



www.techpowerup.org

Tag= img
Format: [tag]file URL[/tag]


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 28, 2015)

That is a pain in the butt.  That is my dog.


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> That is a pain in the butt.  That is my dog.



*OR* you can use the button and copy/paste an image URL in the popup


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 28, 2015)

GTX 770
GTX 770
GTX 780
GTX 780
GTX 780
And the first GTX 970 that I could get my hands on.  I still have the the GTX 970 SSC.

I will never buy another Classy.  It's like trying to drive a big truck in town.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 29, 2015)

Started folding again with the 970. Meant to get going on this months ago, but now I almost need it to keep my pc room warm.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2015)

I killed both my 280s, not even stock clock works.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 29, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I killed both my 280s, not even stock clock works.



I hope you were not trying to fold with them.

Two of my rigs.  Dirty and no side panels.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I hope you were not trying to fold with them.


How did you think I found out? My 280x died as well. I starting to suspect that my PSU fried them. I knew that one was a bit unstable but three in a night.  I guess that I will retire that i7 920/UD5 and fire up my second i7 970/UD7. Ups, no working GPU......other than a 7770. Edit: Fixed 
Canned air, just a suggestion


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 29, 2015)

But it's not January yet.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 29, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> But it's not January yet.


The yearly cleaning? Noticed that I didn´t post any pictures of my rigs lately. I skipped cleaning last year. The new MSI is ready to be picked up tomorrow morning then I at least have something clean.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> The new MSI is ready to be picked up tomorrow morning then I at least have something clean.


Can we at the very least expect pics of that?


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 30, 2015)

I keep getting weird random BSOD's on my Asus P5NT WS and always when i am asleep 
so i need to rule out some more. all i changed was putting my GTX680 in that rig so that's going back and stays that way, so i have my 100000PPD back 24/7...

back to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PPD 
adding my 3e GTX970 later this month as my nephew wanted to play with it..

Have good Folding day TPU ..


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Can we at the very least expect pics of that?








GTX 970 in my Fractel Design. Starting out with a modest 1453 GHz. Fans are hardly moving.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 30, 2015)

My big rig is an ASUS Z77 WS.










Kat found the piano in the Amsterdam airport during a layover.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2015)

Thought I'd start up F@H again, but ran into the same poor PPD that I've always gotten with this 660 Ti.  I'm running WCG on 7 threads.  And my system is nearly unusable.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thought I'd start up F@H again, but ran into the same poor PPD that I've always gotten with this 660 Ti.  I'm running WCG on 7 threads.  And my system is nearly unusable.
> View attachment 69578 View attachment 69579 View attachment 69580


Use the 7770 instead. Better PPD and less strain on your CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Use the 7770 instead. Better PPD and less strain on your CPU.


The 660 Ti _should_ get twice the PPD of the 7770, but never has.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 660 Ti _should_ get twice the PPD of the 7770, but never has.


You run Linux on the PC as well? I can see that 75k (Ubuntu) is realistic with the 660 Ti and I know that the 7770 is between 28 and 36K (Win).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2015)

It's currently on my W7 system.  Even under Linux, I don't recall too many days in the 60K's.  I used to average around 33K with the 7770 at 1GHz.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 30, 2015)

My 970 SSC was idle today found the hard drive had given up. Got it back up with new hard drive so maybe I can get my numbers back up. They have been low ever since my little vacation with EVGA.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> My 970 SSC was idle today found the hard drive had given up. Got it back up with new hard drive so maybe I can get my numbers back up. They have been low ever since my little vacation with EVGA.


My 2x970 rig have a USB router with a limit (5 GB I think). That limit it hit about 5 minutes after I went to bed last night. It was the cold air coming from that room that lead my attention to it next morning. It takes some attention to run close to the potential PPD.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thought I'd start up F@H again, but ran into the same poor PPD that I've always gotten with this 660 Ti.  I'm running WCG on 7 threads.  And my system is nearly unusable.


Glad to see you back folding!!!      I gave up on my 660 Ti awhile ago.  It used too much juice, and didn't get that great results, not much better than you're showing.  Switching to a GTX 960 gave me much greater PPD and I can run it 24/7/365 with less juice than a light bulb.

Except.... I just realized that since I was using EVGA Precision to keep the 960 at 50C or less, I was overheating the HD to 44C.    It's been shutting down alot lately.  I'm currently running with an open case and stock fan speeds on the 960.  Hopefully it will last a while 'til I find a better solution.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Glad to see you back folding!!!


 Actually, I got so pissed at it that I deleted it.  I want to F@H, just not in my budget at this time.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 30, 2015)

Well hopefully i can now let it all run 24/7. 
i did some changes again and so far my BSOD problem seem to be solved.

I swapped the Quad Cores from board to board and while i did that, i noticed the cooler was very very close to some of the caps.. i do think it was touching them.
but still monitoring it, as it has run fine for a day before or at least 6 to 8 hours.

This is my new updated setup(s) just will be adding more GPU's 




Happy Folding Guys..


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Well hopefully i can now let it all run 24/7.
> i did some changes again and so far my BSOD problem seem to be solved.
> 
> I swapped the Quad Cores from board to board and while i did that, i noticed the cooler was very very close to some of the caps.. i do think it was touching them.
> ...


I can see that the cat found the warmest room in your house.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Well hopefully i can now let it all run 24/7.
> i did some changes again and so far my BSOD problem seem to be solved.
> 
> I swapped the Quad Cores from board to board and while i did that, i noticed the cooler was very very close to some of the caps.. i do think it was touching them.
> ...


Careful with the rubber bands--they have a tendency to dryrot and fall apart pretty quickly when used like that


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just like the band I never liked that song but the pie is good.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2015)

Okay,  I don't need the client automatically setting up all my cpu cores and gpu cores on first startup.  I want my gpu only running.  Why does it assume I want all my 1st gen i7 cores in the mix....  I don't.
I'm still fighting to set up my client as I'm posting this.  Stupid,  I could be doing 100k runs instead.  Why didn't they fix this?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Okay,  I don't need the client automatically setting up all my cpu cores and gpu cores on first startup.  I want my gpu only running.  Why does it assume I want all my 1st gen i7 cores in the mix....  I don't.
> I'm still fighting to set up my client as I'm posting this.  Stupid,  I could be doing 100k runs instead.  Why didn't they fix this?


Just remove the CPU slot when you start up OR don't quit FAHControl just pause it.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2015)

970s coming down in price...  need me a 2nd used 970.....


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2015)

I will donate more as I can.  Hard when you have a 600 dollar debit,  and you just paid off 500.   And get 900 per month to live on.  I need one more 970.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 1, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I can see that the cat found the warmest room in your house.


He sure did 

And i have improved my computer _skillzs_ from BSOD's to lockups(of course over night), damn i'm good 
i have pretty much ruled everything out, CPU have been swapped memory has been swapped GPU's have been...

all that is left, is the motherboard itself?!
just one small thing i can do , is swap PSU's..

Starting to doubt if this motherboard was running good at all when i bought it..
a well in the end i will upgrade it and that seem to be sooner then expected

Have a good F@H production(science) guys...


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2015)

Sad to say, I won't be folding for a couple of days.  The HD in my folding box is almost dead.  It only took 20 minutes before it shutdown after the last reboot .  I have a replacement coming by Friday.  Should be a simple fix since the HD only holds data and user files.  Wish me luck.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 3, 2015)

Was it a SSD or HDD?  I'm just wondering.  It does suck either way when drives go out.

Did you try reinstalling your OS?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 3, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Was it a SSD or HDD?  I'm just wondering.  It does suck either way when drives go out.
> 
> Did you try reinstalling your OS?


I have a small SSD for the OS.  The HD is for data and programs that do frequent small writes, like F@H. It also serves as a storage box for music and videos.  The case doesn't have the best air flow, and so the HD was running at 44C 24/7/365 which is not good.  I ordered a 2TB WD Purple HD and a thin fan to sit on top of it.  Should be OK.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have to go now.  It was great to come back and fold with all of you.  Hang in there and keep folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I have to go now.  It was great to come back and fold with all of you.  Hang in there and keep folding.


???? Going back to OCN?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm returning to my rigs tomorrow. It seems like they have some connection/other problems. Sad to see 1.1M PPD potential producing 700k.

Edit: Home - one blue screen in my i7 970/GTX 970 (MSI) rig. I better get a safer OC on that CPU.
I did (by accident?) set the clock to 1329 MHz on one other GTX 970. I left in a hurry for the airport one early morning some days ago and that GPU had a bad WU during the night. It was running 1512 at the time. I might have dialed it down to much


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 6, 2015)

*Dear F@H diary,*

When i am not Folding(which is not much) nothing happens here in this place, i am Folding 24/7 things start to FAIL big time,
i first had a modem that went crazy resulting in no internet for a 2 hours. then we had no power at all.

I am right now starting my rigs back up as i left after the power out 
but what i want to say is, i am still in the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PPD month and hope to get a SOLID ppd in a month.

going from 3x rigs to 2x rig with 4x GTX970, 
selling the other GPU's and 1x rig..

Back UP and Happy Folding Guys


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> *Dear F@H diary,*
> 
> When i am not Folding(which is not much) nothing happens here in this place, i am Folding 24/7 things start to FAIL big time,
> i first had a modem that went crazy resulting in no internet for a 2 hours. then we had no power at all.
> ...


So we will fold with the same....4x970. I see a race coming. All of mine is on WIN7, one is in the rig that I spend 12 hours on daily when I'm not working which is not much 
When my internet is working (99,8% of the time) I get 300, 300, 280 and 250K PPD in an average. Let the race begin when you are ready.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> So we will fold with the same....4x970. I see a race coming. All of mine is on WIN7, one is in the rig that I spend 12 hours on daily when I'm not working which is not much
> When my internet is working (99,8% of the time) I get 300, 300, 280 and 250K PPD in an average. Let the race begin when you are ready.


Aaa nice.. a little race is always good, i will let you know ASAP mate


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm back!  My little folding PC is back folding it's little heart out.   I had to put a household fan pointed directly at my ailing data HD so it would stay cool enough to allow me to clone it.  Took awhile, but all is well and working better than ever.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 7, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm back!  My little folding PC is back folding it's little heart out.   I had to put a household fan pointed directly at my ailing data HD so it would stay cool enough to allow me to clone it.  Took awhile, but all is well and working better than ever.


Welcome back buddy


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone know who "pp_mguire" is? Dude is skyrocketing with PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone know who "pp_mguire" is? Dude is skyrocketing with PPD.


Look in pie section, old TPU'er


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 7, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Look in pie section, old TPU'er


Derp.....

Thanks!


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 8, 2015)

GTX680/GTX760 for sale. 
dividing my GTX970's.. back to some JoYing PPD..

but in the end it(PPD) will only go UP


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm trying to get some more cards in action. Might have to wait until spring though.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 8, 2015)

So Foldy arrived, and I'm getting the settings tweaked, and then I'll have a dedicated folding machine. Gave another bash at folding on AMD under Linux, but the driver wouldn't cooperate. Currently running unregistered Win 10.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2015)

Core_21 is back for non-beta, non-advanced users. If you GPU doesn't start then it's because FAHControl didn't download the new version 14.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 10, 2015)

Dear,

Still need to babysit the F@H. i was away for hardly 2days and left my machines ON of course,
and there is( I think) a WU that's being a pain in the neck!? I have noticed this before that my systems starts to have hanging moments with a certain WU.

all is still at default and I am not sure wich WU does this or if it IS a WU that does it.
and o yea I need to disconnect my keyboards in regards to my 2 cats 

*Back on it(24/7)* and stats later


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Dear,
> 
> Still need to babysit the F@H. i was away for hardly 2days and left my machines ON of course,
> and there is( I think) a WU that's being a pain in the neck!? I have noticed this before that my systems starts to have hanging moments with a certain WU.
> ...


Take a look in your logs. Does the client restart at a "good point"? Btw the new 10490s are goooooood - 340-360k PPD on my GTX 970s. I got one of the new core_21 a 10495 but I didn't time it for PPD calulation, it was fluctuating between 240-290k in FAHControl but at least it didn't crash as the last core_21s did.

Edit: May I suggest you to install HFM.NET V0.9.3. It times and calculate PPD for your WUs. Need help setting it up just ask. These days it needs some work-around to work proper. According to HFM I got an average of 321K on two 10495s, not sure if I trust that.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 10, 2015)

@The Foldinator Was it the 970s you are having problems with, and do you have any flags set?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> @The Foldinator Do you have any flags set?


A beta/advanced flag could to be a bad idea atm with the core_21 problems.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anybody here have a 980 folding?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 10, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Does anybody here have a 980 folding?


Not in our team I think but have a look here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Not in our team I think but have a look here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


Yea I don't like to reference that list a lot because I like to compare stock to stock with Windows. Like the top GPU there is a Titan X doing 1mil PPD and mine that's folding is barely doing 350k. I'm running a Quadro M5000 running so was just wondering how close it is to the desktop counterpart. Clock speed on it boost is like 1200.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea I don't like to reference that list a lot because I like to compare stock to stock with Windows. Like the top GPU there is a Titan X doing 1mil PPD and mine that's folding is barely doing 350k.


Yeah, those guy's on that list post the perfect situations(p91xx WU/Highest possible clocks), as it's helps their E-peen. Those are far from everyday practical numbers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 11, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Does anybody here have a 980 folding?








That is my daily rig and it's not stock but is online and watching Youtube.

I have never posted to the data base on OCN.  On core 18's you need to go over 1500 on the GPU core to get over 400K PPD.






That is the rig and it is in corner beside my desk.  Sorry that I don't for for TPU now but I still like to help.  That is an EVGA  04G-P4-2981-KR and not the SC.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 11, 2015)

Alright thanks man. The card in question I'm comparing is a Quadro M5000 so I can't overclock it but I believe it's getting similar PPD. All I needed to know.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 11, 2015)

Dear *Irony* yess irony.
i was about to post this reply when (AGAIN  1hour back +-) we lost all power in a pretty big block and last night i lost my internet for a few hours, same thing last week happened..

anyway back to the reply.. which was still here 




mstenholm said:


> Take a look in your logs. Does the client restart at a "good point"? Btw the new 10490s are goooooood - 340-360k PPD on my GTX 970s. I got one of the new core_21 a 10495 but I didn't time it for PPD calulation, it was fluctuating between 240-290k in FAHControl but at least it didn't crash as the last core_21s did.
> 
> Edit: May I suggest you to install HFM.NET V0.9.3. It times and calculate PPD for your WUs. Need help setting it up just ask. These days it needs some work-around to work proper. According to HFM I got an average of 321K on two 10495s, not sure if I trust that.


Logs seem to be fine and I would love to get me one or 2 of those 
and yes I know howto setup HFM.net, (I was the old howto/tutorial  guy using another nick(FAH site/forum) )

thanks mate..



mx500torid said:


> @The Foldinator Was it the 970s you are having problems with, and do you have any flags set?


yup it was on 1 of the GTX970's, no flags set.
normally i won't have 2x GPU in one rig but this is still my main rig. will be Updated later..

got some more time now so back 24/7 babysitting..

Have a good Folding weekend guys


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> I know howto setup HFM.net, (I was the old howto/tutorial  guy using another nick(FAH site/forum) )
> 
> thanks mate..


Ahh. Ok but right now there is a problem from Stanford side so in Preference/Web Settings you could use http://87.98.172.206/psummary_manu.htm for the project download url. It is to get data for all the 9xxx projects and maybe for the new core_21 ones. Remember to download projects (Tools) after the change.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Alright thanks man. The card in question I'm comparing is a Quadro M5000 so I can't overclock it but I believe it's getting similar PPD. All I needed to know.


Is this you? If not then give it a read. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=28381


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 11, 2015)

Foldy's temporary setup. Planning to get a case at some point.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 11, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Is this you? If not then give it a read. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=28381


These cards are at my disposal and both fold for me, as well as a K5200, 2 Quadro 2000s, and a slew of CPU cores. My original post was only to see how the Quadro 5000 compared to a consumer 980 as specs are identical minus the 8GB of RAM. Was just a curiosity over anything.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 12, 2015)

Had 2x nice WU (p10490 i assume) 
600K + on 1x machine(rig).. is nice to see 24/7  , shame it didn't last 24/7 

but seeing them more often, hope you guys get them as well


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Had 2x nice WU (p10490 i assume)
> 600K + on 1x machine(rig).. is nice to see 24/7  , shame it didn't last 24/7
> 
> but seeing them more often, hope you guys get them as well


I saw 670K at one time on my fast rig. Yes there are plenty with lower PPD. 10489 is 70K less, 9413 the same. So you have your power back and internet is good. Is the 4th 970th in place?

Edit: just made a count - six 10490s in total, that's one GPU one day so it hardly changes the overall PPD.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 13, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I saw 670K at one time on my fast rig. Yes there are plenty with lower PPD. 10489 is 70K less, 9413 the same. So you have your power back and internet is good. Is the 4th 970th in place?
> 
> Edit: just made a count - six 10490s in total, that's one GPU one day so it hardly changes the overall PPD.


 nice and yup got power and internet.
i think i will get my fourth GTX970 from santa 

have to slow down a bit as well, before i am throwing all my money towards GPU's again..

Happy Folding guys..


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 15, 2015)

This is not working well,
had AGAIN no internet for 12hours  just reset the modem as i just woke up..
and of course i needed to download/send WU's right at 12 

I hope they(ISP) where just working on it ..as this is the first time i ever have had(so many times 3e) problems with it!?

anyway BACK at the Folding.. have a good one guys..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2015)

Had a power outage yesterday, then a driver crash on one card. Finally got back to full production this morning.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 15, 2015)

Every morning I walk in my K5200 machine says core 18 has crashed.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Every morning I walk in my K5200 machine says core 18 has crashed.


I didn't have a crash for a long time. Is it version 18.4? If not delete the old version and the newer will download (should have happend automatic long time ago but know that some had problems with not dowloading the new core_21). Do you run with RAM close to 100 %? I got some warnings that Windows would stop core_18 for that reason.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> *Every morning* I walk in my K5200 machine says core 18 has crashed.


Is it going to sleep, or is something else happening during the night?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 15, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I didn't have a crash for a long time. Is it version 18.4? If not delete the old version and the newer will download (should have happend automatic long time ago but know that some had problems with not dowloading the new core_21). Do you run with RAM close to 100 %? I got some warnings that Windows would stop core_18 for that reason.


Plenty of RAM available. I uninstalled drivers and F@H last week, as well as cleared out the F@H folders so I'd think it has 18.4. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Is it going to sleep, or is something else happening during the night?


Machines run 24/7 with no sleep, hibernate, or drive shut down. GPU stays around 62c as well, and CPU is in the high 50s. Nothing overclocked. This is the only machine that does this and I have to remove the GPU slot, reboot the machine, then readd the GPU slot.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Plenty of RAM available. I uninstalled drivers and F@H last week, as well as cleared out the F@H folders so I'd think it has 18.4.
> 
> Machines run 24/7 with no sleep, hibernate, or drive shut down. GPU stays around 62c as well, and CPU is in the high 50s. Nothing overclocked. This is the only machine that does this and I have to remove the GPU slot, reboot the machine, then readd the GPU slot.


Then you are in for a long night.....no seriously it could be a not very well investigated Quadro thing - long shot if it didn't act up before. Anything of interest in the log?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 15, 2015)

I haven't checked the log yet. I have core 18 running on 3 other Quadro cards so I think it's limited to just this card (machines are identical). I'm gonna crank the fans and see what happens.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 16, 2015)

Are you taking part time folders?


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 16, 2015)

nice 300k drop there hertz


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 16, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Are you taking part time folders?


Money doesn't smell  feel free to drop some points when you have some to spare.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 16, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> nice 300k drop there hertz



Thank you.  I brought everything including the 980 Ti this time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> Thank you.  I brought everything including the 980 Ti this time.


We will gladly accept anything you have to offer. Relax, put your feet up and stay awhile....


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2015)

922k yesterday. I'm thinking maybe I fixed my K5200 issue.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2015)

Noooo I just lost my M5000. Coworker needed to borrow it. Hoping I get that back for holiday break.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2015)

How do I do the @ to mention people?


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> How do I do the @ to mention people?



Just use @ with forum name to tag- @hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2015)

But that seems so easy.  I'm used to an @ button when I reply.  Thank you.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like that Wascally Wabbit is pulling the Techpowerup train!! NICE numbers there hertz


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm like the fuzzy bunny from Monte Python but I still like to bag some hamsters.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 17, 2015)

The fuzzy bunny-hamster thing was a joke that goes back to 2010 when HWC and NCIX combined in the first Chimp Challenge that this team was invited to join and HWC called NCIX the hamsters.

http://www.techpowerup.com/121316/fold-with-techpowerup-at-the-2010-chimp-challenge.html

I remember most things including how it took this team close to the end of the month of May to finish and rooting for team that was behind.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, 1.7mil. Nice job!


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2015)

I got the M5000 back but looks like I lost the K5200. I can't win this week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> View attachment 70116


I cannot be the only one who "get's this", am I????

@hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have been switcing some things around.  I got an MSI GTX 960 today that I bought on Sunday for $126.  It seems so tiny.  I have not used that rig for several months so it will take me a while to get back up to speed on both rigs.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 18, 2015)

@BUCK NASTY  Can I double and triple and not edit here?  For those of you that don't know about the emachine, it is real and I still have have it. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/151218/004.jpg


----------



## hat (Dec 18, 2015)

Wait, am I to understand there's now a new GPU core that doesn't suck down CPU power like they have been? Is it compatible with my 660Ti (Kepler)?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> @BUCK NASTY  Can I double and triple and not edit here?  For those of you that don't know about the emachine, it is real and I still have have it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/151218/004.jpg


I'm know double post's will happen, but triple posts can surely be avoided. Let's keep some level of decency.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 18, 2015)

Heads up for missing bonus points - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28402
I can see that I got one and some of you (mx, jstn and dankman) got a few as well.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 19, 2015)

@NastyHabits just informed me that I did a Buck with one of the usernames on my rigs.  hetz9753 was on my dual GTX 960 rig.  On th plus side I did backspace so I wasn't anonymoushetz9753.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> @NastyHabits just informed me that I did a Buck with one of the usernames on my rigs.  hetz9753 was on my dual GTX 960 rig.  On th plus side I did backspace so I wasn't anonymoushetz9753.


I actually have a "move" named after me. Who would of thought?.......


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's true.

Sorry about eating so much pie yesterday but when I took out the GTX 960 from the ASUS Z77 WS yesterday my old OC's in EVGA Precision came back on the #5 preset.  1505 on the GTX 980 and 1467 on the GTX 970.  I'm a long time folder and still learning...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, so I've been back in South Florida for approx 3 months now. Looked at my account on the Florida Power and Light website and I can see real time usage through yesterday. Running these 3x GTX970's 24/7 since 11/24 and my estimated Electric Bill is $124.75 for 11/25 through 12/30. I know my kw/hr rate is cheaper due to living 8 miles from the Nuclear Plant, but I cannot get over how much cheaper it is here than in Tallahassee(my bill was $250.00+ most months). The heat is negligible from the GPU's and I can spend the day gaming in the same room with them. Wow, never should have sold off the 3x 970's..... Now to rebuild.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 19, 2015)

You couldn't do that with a Fermi farm


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 20, 2015)

I had set the fan speed to 65 % before going to bed and I woke up to a fairly hot running core_21. My Strix is capped due to power limit as you can see (green curve in PerfCap in GPU-Z). These 10495 takes 50 W more than the average core_18 and the Asus simple needs more. Even with 80 % fan it trottles down 10 MHz. My MSI never clocks down on these....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2015)

Anyone (US) need a really good PSU at a great price?
SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W $110!


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll just leave this here 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ptains-christmas-giveaway-3rd-edition.218650/

Active TPU folding team members are welcome to stop by and have a chance


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey @BUCK NASTY :
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4996-KR 6GB *FTW* GAMING w/ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling w/ Free Installed Backplate Graphics Card
For $640. (there's a $10 MIR, but I know how your feel about MIR's)


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey @BUCK NASTY :
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4996-KR 6GB *FTW* GAMING w/ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling w/ Free Installed Backplate Graphics Card
> For $640. (there's a $10 MIR, but I know how your feel about MIR's)


Just in case that Santa didn't swing his way by.....He didn't stop at my place .  For that kind of money (+30% more what I would pay for a 970) I would be tempted to treat myself to a late boxing day present.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 27, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> You couldn't do that with a Fermi farm


Or your farm o' Green Team GPU's 


Need to add another 970 to this one and snag a 960 for the mITX one I'm building


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 27, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Or your farm o' Green Team GPU's
> 
> 
> Need to add another 970 to this one and snag a 960 for the mITX one I'm building


They let the noobs in that easy? 

@BUCK NASTY I would keep an an eye that guy.  He his is a friend of mine from OCN and still a Folding Editor.

I also want guards posted around the outside of that that big droid looking thing.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 27, 2015)

No one can resist the dark side  lol we have good cookies


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Well thought I'd share my rig's folding power w/ TPU's point pool


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 29, 2015)

@DarthBaggins you are naughty.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Now just to change the teams on the other rigs I have clients running on lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 29, 2015)

I did another Buck.  From now on you can just call me junior.

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=57711

I did help another team though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I did another Buck.  From now on you can just call me junior.
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=57711
> 
> I did help another team though.


You were just helping them(him) move up the ranks quickly...lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Quickly is and understatement w/ Jr's Hardware  lol

And I'm guessing the power dropped out last night, woke up to the rig being off.  But I should be dropping at least another 30k in point w/in the hour or so


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh just Folding away


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2015)

I did find the lost card.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

That's where my Ti went lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2015)

It's story time.  I don't make things up and I posted it on the internet so it must be true.

Back in 2009 Buck went on a three hour fishing tour off the coast of HWC.  The weather started getting rough and the tiny ship was tossed.  Buck knew what to do and he got the net out of the water.  I was the only thing in it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> It's story time.  I don't make things up and I posted it on the internet so it must be true.
> 
> Back in 2009 Buck went on a three hour fishing tour off the coast of HWC.  The weather started getting rough and the tiny ship was tossed.  Buck knew what to do and he got the net out of the water.  I was the only thing in it.


The good ol days when we were trading blows with HWC! I remember that 10eee and Deadthings would always run to rescue HWC when we were gaining on them. lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The good ol days when we were trading blows with HWC! I remember that 10eee and Deadthings would always run to rescue HWC when we were gaining on them. lol



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671695  That guy is doing the curecoin and bitcoin thing right now.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=685285  That is the other guy.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 1, 2016)

Should be in the top 10 on the teams EOC soon


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey guy from 1 hour in the future.  Your time travel device needs to be charged.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 1, 2016)

Lol yes it does, but I do love the battery saver feature it has 

one thing I don't like about Free-DC (stats sometimes mess up)


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2016)

Mauhaa, I'm here now.  Hehe, hey Hertz and Darth.  What fun going on here?  Do I need do some rocking.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 1, 2016)

Now you woke up @msgclb.  Buck said he was getting the band back together but maybe he was talking about his rig.  This could get fun.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2016)

Hehe, well got the main rig folding for this team.  Boy, does my old Titans still put the heat out.  Thank goodness they under water.  Though, darn thing eats Watts for breakfast.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 1, 2016)

Well now we're definitely putting points on the board for TPU


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Hehe, well got the main rig folding for this team.  Boy, does my old Titans still put the heat out.  Thank goodness they under water.  Though, darn thing eats Watts for breakfast.


THis is why I can't fold at home. When I click the fold button I start pulling close to 900W from the wall haha.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> THis is why I can't fold at home. When I click the fold button I start pulling close to 900W from the wall haha.


Hehe, then you would have a heart attack if you saw what all my rigs pull from the wall.  One alone pulls over 900W by itself.  Not including my folder rig at that.  Kind of the reason I need a bigger UPS.  Poor 900W one can only handle one rig.  Not considering I have plans to build two more computers later on.  Which will put me at four desktops, two laptops, and my tablet.  

Folder rig soon to be rebuilt and updated.  Putting a 3930K on a RIVE with a 960 FTW, 970 Turbo, and 980 STRIX.  Going to be nuts when I finally get that done.  Just need to get a block for the 970 Turbo.



DarthBaggins said:


> Well now we're definitely putting points on the board for TPU


Indeed.  Wait till I update the folder.  I should be able to break 1mil a day.  Just need two more blocks.  Though, I am eying a 980Ti of late or get my hands on another 970.

Just a crazy lady who loves hardware.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Hehe, then you would have a heart attack if you saw what all my rigs pull from the wall.  One alone pulls over 900W by itself.  Not including my folder rig at that.  Kind of the reason I need a bigger UPS.  Poor 900W one can only handle one rig.  Not considering I have plans to build two more computers later on.  Which will put me at four desktops, two laptops, and my tablet.
> 
> Folder rig soon to be rebuilt and updated.  Putting a 3930K on a RIVE with a 960 FTW, 970 Turbo, and 980 STRIX.  Going to be nuts when I finally get that done.  Just need to get a block for the 970 Turbo.
> 
> ...


It's not so much me, but more my roomie who doesn't make as much as I do and decided to chose power bill over internet bill. If I paid for the power I'd have no issues folding at home in the winter, but in the summer it gets way too hot.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> It's not so much me, but more my roomie who doesn't make as much as I do and decided to chose power bill over internet bill. If I paid for the power I'd have no issues folding at home in the winter, but in the summer it gets way too hot.


O, I know about hot.  It just finally got cold enough here to turn off the darn A/C.  Xmas was 81F here.

Anyway, main rig holding steady now.  Mess with the affinity with the cores so BOINC and F@H don't step on each other.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 2, 2016)

I've just completed my 1st WU with my best GPU.
I'm going to try and keep it here until I hang up my spurs or maybe reach...


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 2, 2016)

What instrument do you play?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 2, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> What instrument do you play?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 2, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> O, I know about hot.  It just finally got cold enough here to turn off the darn A/C.  Xmas was 81F here.
> 
> Anyway, main rig holding steady now.  Mess with the affinity with the cores so BOINC and F@H don't step on each other.


Christmas was 80 here too. I keep my house at 68f during the summer and the instant I start gaming on my PC the room will rise to 90f quickly. I start to sweat pretty good around 75ish so 90f constantly would be unbearably uncomfortable for me. If/when he moves I'll be back to paying my bill again so then I'll put a window unit in my PC room. Luckily I can do all my folding at work so there's that.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 2, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Christmas was 80 here too. I keep my house at 68f during the summer and the instant I start gaming on my PC the room will rise to 90f quickly. I start to sweat pretty good around 75ish so 90f constantly would be unbearably uncomfortable for me. If/when he moves I'll be back to paying my bill again so then I'll put a window unit in my PC room. Luckily I can do all my folding at work so there's that.



Yeah, my PCs hated me this last summer.  Was 95F inside, without computers running.  Thank goodness for water cooling.  Reason for that high temp.  No central A/C, only a window one that can't keep the whole place cooled off.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 2, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, my PCs hated me this last summer.  Was 95F inside, without computers running.  Thank goodness for water cooling.  Reason for that high temp.  No central A/C, only a window one that can't keep the whole place cooled off.


Basically, I would die.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 2, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Basically, I would die.


No doubt.  Especially how the humidity is down here.  Go outside and get smacked the 90%+ humidity with temps over 100F during the summers.  No wind too.

Reason most peeps who move here have a hard time getting use to that.  Me, I grew up down here.  So when I was out in North Cali.  I loved their Summers.  Though, got odd looks because I walked around in pants all the time never got hot enough for me to wear shorts.  Though, disliked their Winters.  Anything below 60F I consider that cold and warranties layers.

Other news, my Titans may finally be getting replaced.  If the peep comes through at buying them.  I think I get a 980Ti or Titan X to throw into the main rig until Pascal shows up.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 2, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> No doubt.  Especially how the humidity is down here.  Go outside and get smacked the 90%+ humidity with temps over 100F during the summers.  No wind too.
> 
> Reason most peeps who move here have a hard time getting use to that.  Me, I grew up down here.  So when I was out in North Cali.  I loved their Summers.  Though, got odd looks because I walked around in pants all the time never got hot enough for me to wear shorts.  Though, disliked their Winters.  Anything below 60F I consider that cold and warranties layers.
> 
> Other news, my Titans may finally be getting replaced.  If the peep comes through at buying them.  I think I get a 980Ti or Titan X to throw into the main rig until Pascal shows up.


Yea, I was born and raised in Texas but I still can't stand the heat at all. Was 37f last night and I was outside in shorts and a hoodie lol.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2016)

I reinstalled FAH and am still getting 0x17 units. I thought there were new units that didn't really use the CPU? Are they not compatible with my 660 Ti? Do I need to set a flag somewhere?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2016)

There are no flags!
We are all getting x17 WUs at various times.
Your only solution would be ditching the 660 Ti and buying a GTX 950, 960, 970, 980 or 980 Ti if you're running Win10.
That's assuming you want to stay with the green team!


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, my Titans where getting 18s and 17s.  Got a few 21s right now.  The Titans are liking those the most.  But they still use up the CPU.

Current 21, the Titan getting 220k PPD out of it.  Though the 960 still kicking butt on 21s.  On good day it spits out 200k+ or 185k+.

Need to refire up the 980 STRIX and see what it gets on the new 21s.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah my 970 loves 17&18's but fears 21's lol (21's don't seem to fail on my 1509 clocks though, still debating on reflashing my 970)

Looks like the OCN converts are tearing it up for TPU!


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 4, 2016)

Hehe, I'm basically only firing off one Titan full throttle atm.  The other off and on since I am trying to get a bit of gaming in.


----------



## PimpSkyline (Jan 4, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I did find the lost card.



Hello Hertz, I would love to give ol" "Ti" a warm and safe home.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good to se you Pimp.


----------



## PimpSkyline (Jan 4, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Good to se you Pimp.



Yeah i thought you might say that, never thought i would be here, but here I am.  lol  Only 4046 posts to go to be as Legend as i am on the other forum, that we shall not speak of...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah we've gotta long way to go to catch up to post counts on OCN lol 

just need to see if I can do 3k posts w/in a year again

And I have dibs on a Ti


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is that one of those shirts with the crazy colors?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 5, 2016)

I got a 960 in the mail yesterday and he was barking at the 980 Ti.  The 980 Ti walked away.  Some times when you add a card the slots will get mixed up.

I did another double post.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah, that happens with 960 and 980STRIX in the folder.  F@H has their names switched up.  Going to be nuts once the 970 joins in.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

In my first Titan X machine I have a Quadro 2000 in there peepin along and the PPD shows the Titan X getting 2000 and the Quadro 2000 getting 350k+ haha.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 6, 2016)

That's one hell of a Quadro


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 6, 2016)

@DarthBaggins you got new legs and four stars.  Is your real name Lt. Dan?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 6, 2016)

lol, nope Nasa didn't make my legs


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmmm, seems my Titan handling the new WUs better than the 960 is.  And its on a old darn driver, 347.09 one at that.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2016)

Lost 700K of production yesterday. Woke up to the Farm idling yesterday morning. Came home from work last night to it idling again. I figure it was power interruptions, as it's ran fine all night. T'was rock solid for a month before this....


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 7, 2016)

Reason to get a UPS.  Though, I still need to get a bigger one.  The 900W one I have can't handle my main rig with both Titans at full load.

Though, maybe once I switch to 980Tis on the other hand.  It maybe a little better.  Hope the peep gets back with me.  450 bucks for a Ti is a sweet price.  Even though I have to drive for it, give me a excuse for a motorcycle ride.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a new avatar for a few days/weeks!

That's a WC-135 called Constant Phoenix and it's on its way to the Sea of Japan!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2016)

Heads up for the 9340s - they get dumped after completion and points are lost  https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28108&p=282301#p282301
Thats 9 hours of work wasted. I was wondering why my points were down and found two cases in two different rigs.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2016)

Are you using the beta flag?

I also noticed @bogmali bought a GTX 780.  It should be good for close to 200K PPD if he can remember how to OC and folds with it.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> *Are you using the beta flag*?
> 
> I also noticed @bogmali bought a GTX 780.  It should be good for close to 200K PPD if he can remember how to OC and folds with it.


If it was adressed to me then no.  @bogmali has a 980 Ti I think.....


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> If it was adressed to me then no.  @bogmali has a 980 Ti I think.....



I was just wondering about the WU's because I didn't get any yet and I don't run flags.

If bogmali also has 980 Ti that would put him up in the 700K range if he folded with both them.  I'm doing peer pressure and don't tell anybody that Buck misses bog and wants him folding again.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, that 780 should do well.  My old Titan been getting near over 220k on 21s.  18s seem to vary for it.  That the fact it is on stock clocks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I was just wondering about the WU's because I didn't get any yet and I don't run flags.
> 
> If bogmali also has 980 Ti that would put him up in the 700K range if he folded with both them.  I'm doing peer pressure and don't tell anybody that *Buck misses bog and wants him folding again.*


You guy's would not understand. My relationship with Bogi is "complicated". 

Bring on that 980ti!!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Heads up for the 9340s - they get dumped after completion and points are lost  https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28108&p=282301#p282301
> Thats 9 hours of work wasted. I was wondering why my points were down and found two cases in two different rigs.


This explains my loss of points. Didn't think that Titan X wasn't stable.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2016)

I knew something was going on... 

That's what happens when I should have quoted Buck and not just replied.

I'm not used to people posting here before I hit reply.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

So took the Quadro 2000 out to dedicate more CPU to crunching. It wasn't really doing much anyways. Had to uninstall and reinstall the client to make it download a new unit for the Titan X. Weird having issue with that machine as it's been folding with 0 problems since like August.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> So took the Quadro 2000 out to dedicate more CPU to crunching. It wasn't really doing much anyways. Had to uninstall and reinstall the client to make it download a new unit for the Titan X. Weird having issue with that machine as it's been folding with 0 problems since like August.


 
I never tried to fold with a Quadro and the few that I have seen stopped just like you did.  It is a kepler GPU and won't fold with the latest NVIDIA driver like the Titan X.  If you have another rig you can try the 327.23 driver with the Quadro and folding.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2016)

The 2000 is just a very weak card which is why I pulled it. I have a K5200, M4000, and M5000 all folding successfully in other machines.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2016)

So the avatar is real and you do 3d.  I like that that.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2016)

LMAO at all the reference to me

So let's see, (2) Xeon X5670 Hex Cores, (2) Xeon X5570 Quads and a GTX780 ppd-wise is what?

The Hex I can overclock to 3.5-3.7


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know, let me borrow it all and I can tell you lol 

if it's running in Ubuntu you'd be making killer numbers


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> So the avatar is real and you do 3d.  I like that that.


Not necessarily 

I just have the availability of a lot of neat toys where I work. The avatar is because I will always love my 3DFX cards.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, strong GPUs help with 3D, but better have CPU to back it up too.  The few times I played with sculptris I managed to crash a i5 with it and ZBrush was turd to deal with.  Heck, I remember crashing Photoshop once.    But that was on a old AMD duo unlocked to quad.  I actually still have my first CPU and mobo.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 9, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> I just have the availability of a lot of neat toys where I work. The avatar is because I will always love my 3DFX cards.



I knew my Voodoo would get an answer an answer out of you...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, strong GPUs help with 3D, but better have CPU to back it up too.  The few times I played with sculptris I managed to crash a i5 with it and ZBrush was turd to deal with.  Heck, I remember crashing Photoshop once.    But that was on a old AMD duo unlocked to quad.  I actually still have my first CPU and mobo.


Yea at work IF I need to do any real work like that I have a Xeon E5 1650 V3 with 64GB of DDR4 ECC to back it up. When I'm not gaming, testing something, or doing 3D, video, or Photoshop work the hardware is crunching and folding. 



hertz9753 said:


> I knew my Voodoo would get an answer an answer out of you...


Which one??


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a Voodoo2.  I needed that card and an ATI card to play my games.  I think it was Glide vs Open CL and you had to switch out the GPUs to play certain games.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2016)

I miss playing Warzone 2100 on Glide.

Hey @Jstn7477 , want to SLI? ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme 4GB Video Card - $450


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll trade you a 2400w UPS for the 980Ti lol


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2016)

*GTX 760* w/reference style cooler FS by @rtwjunkie for *$95* shipped!

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/zotac-gtx-760.219102/


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 10, 2016)

Some weeks ago I posted that snow/cold weather would be the only reason to resume my AMD folding rig since I had tons of problems with them (7770, 2x7970 and a 280X, not all at the same time).

Today it snowed. I gave the two 7970s to 00 agent who managed to get one working and I gave my 280X a try. My first WU was a 10495 (110K PPD) which reminded me of one the reasons that I stopped AMD folding. The second (10493) does a bit better. I run stock with slowed down memory clocks. The forecast is cold weather so I will let it run. Some "new" guy with some Titans/Quadros is stealing my pie


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 10, 2016)

I think the best I've seen from the 1,1GHz 7970 is 160k PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 11, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> I think the best I've seen from the 1,1GHz 7970 is 160k PPD.


I'm doing 155K @ 1070/5000 on a 10493. I will let it finish and crank it up a bit.

Edit: So now temperatures outside allows me to re-start my AMDs or rather just my 280X. The 7770 produced a zero point WU when it ran last time. The first one I got was the new 9209. I completed one yesterday for 135.000 points/270k PPD  and that is the worst WU PPD wise I have completed yet. Dumped. Sorry.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm here to stay and help the TPU folding team and I hope you don't mind. 

One of the things that I have noticed in the years that I have folded is the folders that put up big numbers don't make many posts. 

This is a team and we need to post and talk more.  Ask questions and I might give a silly answer with the right one in the reply or ask somebody that can help you.  

If you don't post or talk people lose interest.  I remember when the PS3 came out and you could get 1,000 PPD with it.  Mine died with about 600K.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2016)

I remember when I first started folding back in 08', if you had a Core2 Quad(Q6600) you could run 2 instances of SMP simultaneously for up to 5000 PPD combined! You had to run core affinity's to keep the instances from bouncing around the cores and to keep the CPU @ 100%. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 14, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm here to stay and help the TPU folding team and I hope you don't mind.
> 
> One of the things that I have noticed in the years that I have folded is the folders that put up big numbers don't make many posts.
> 
> ...


The reason i left

you people seem to care more about people(old time tech folders) that come back .
new folders, what is that


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Who really cares either way? I think it's taken out of context and the real goal is lost behind the #s.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

Think my first card I folded on was a GTX580 then I jumped to a used GTX590 (Talk about a heater).  
Then went from that to a used 680 to my first Titan (traded the 680 with cash for it).  Yep, the majority of my cards are used.  And I rock them hard.  Heck, the only thing I bought brand new was my PSU, the case, RAM, and the water cooling.

Current army of used cards:
960 FTW
970 Turbo
980 STRIX
First gen old Titans x2 (retiring them soon)
Soon to be 2x 980Tis

I use to have a BFG 275, wish I kept it.  Was a great backup card if I had to RMA a card.
Somehow I managed to kill a Titan, thank goodness for warranties.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

When you say retire, what do you plan to do with them?


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> The reason i left
> 
> you people seem to care more about people(old time tech folders) that come back .
> new folders, what is that



You sure about that? I have to strongly disagree with you. We might be somewhat of a tight knit community, but it's no good ole boy's club. I've seen this community (not just folders/WCGers) donate their own shit to others time and time again, and jump in to help even people that seem to be lucky to be able to find the power on button.

Of course an older member is going to have more recognition, though. Would you have the same type of conversation with an old friend you hadn't seen in years and somebody you just met? Likely not.



BUCK NASTY said:


> I remember when I first started folding back in 08', if you had a Core2 Quad(Q6600) you could run 2 instances of SMP simultaneously for up to 5000 PPD combined! You had to run core affinity's to keep the instances from bouncing around the cores and to keep the CPU @ 100%. Ah, the good ol' days.



I remember running dual single core clients on my old overclocked A64x2 5200+. Eventually I started running SMP, and then the GPU clients came along and I (along with seemingly everyone else) picked up a 9600GSO. Folding tech has advanced so far now though I'm pretty much throwing a stick at a brick wall with a 660ti... and it eats up a CPU core now too. I pretty much stay on WCG. If I had the opportunity though I'd have a killer folding rig... if I ever return from lala land you pie eaters better watch out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> The reason i left


...But you still come back to complain? Apparently we made a better impression on you than you are giving us credit for. We will not tolerate trolling, so please be constructive with the posts you make.



hat said:


> I remember running dual single core clients on my old overclocked A64x2 5200+.



It may have been multi single core clients. Thanks for remembering my friend!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> The reason i left
> 
> you people seem to care more about people(old time tech folders) that come back .
> new folders, what is that


You have 152 thanks, which is more than twice as many thanks as you have posts.  How can you think that people didn't care?


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It may have been multi single core clients. Thanks for remembering my friend!



Hmm... as far as I know SMP would eat whatever threads you threw at it, so running two instances of SMP wouldn't really make sense. Unless it was only dual threaded way back in the early days...


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> When you say retire, what do you plan to do with them?


Plan to sell them off to re coop some of the money for buying the two 980Tis that are taking their place in the main rig.

Both have full EK copper blocks and back plates, fujipoly extreme pads on them.  Never ran dye, only Mayhems XT-1 clear with distilled.  They stay a under 45C in my loop if I have both going full load folding and the CPU doing some BOINCing on occasion.


This when only one is folding and CPU doing some BOINCing.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice post @hat. I believe that we are more interested in finding a cure for cancer than anything else. People here spend thousands of dollars for hardware and energy to run them, I would think first off you would thank them @The Foldinator. If you want to be included then jump in. We try to help everyone we can. Friendships are developed here and I think that is awesome but you have to be deserving of that friendship. Oh btw everyone here was new at some point. Some grew some didnt but we all appreciate the effort they gave.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Plan to sell them off to re coop some of the money for buying the two 980Tis that are taking their place in the main rig.
> 
> Both have full EK copper blocks and back plates, fujipoly extreme pads on them.  Never ran dye, only Mayhems XT-1 clear with distilled.  They stay a under 45C in my loop if I have both going full load folding and the CPU doing some BOINCing on occasion.
> 
> ...


Oi mate that sounds naughty like those temps.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 14, 2016)

Heck, I love my temps.  Hope the 980Tis do well.  They suppose to show up tomorrow afternoon.  Not sure if they have fujiploys pads on them.  Probably going to take their blocks off to check and do the TIM like I prefer to do on any GPU.  Carefully spread thin fully on the die.  Seriously, I take several minutes in just that alone.

Room temp be at 23.3C while water temps be at 32.2C.  Which is only like a 8.9C difference.  Think the 360 HWlab black ice and the huge 200mm rad keep all 2gal worth of distilled cooled down.  Still got plans to mod a 915F to use as a pedestal and add two more 360 black ices if I can.

But first need to get water block for the 3930k and move the folder onto it.  Got enough rads to mess around with.  Think got like 3x 360 rads, 240 rad, and 2x 120s sitting around atm.

My favorite modification I did to my Haf X.
Allows me to remove the radiator out while attached to the bracket.






Mock up of mod that I plan to get around to.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2016)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu seems to be down and so are the servers that I check. Going from 16 TFLOPS to 26 in a few days killed them.

Edit: Back up but uploading is a pest. Lost one 9413 due to that, I think.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been running my client and work units all in a ramdrive for a few months now and I think its helped a bit(not loads obv) ,has anyone else tried this??


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I've been running my client and work units all in a ramdrive for a few months now and I think its helped a bit(not loads obv) ,has anyone else tried this??


No. But if you have plenty of ram and a old HD it might improve performance. I got zero RAM left when I get a 10494 and run 10 WCG units and have been running Firefox for a longer time.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 14, 2016)

Just found a steal of a deal for a MSi 960 Anniversary edition, think I'll be picking it up this weekend


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Just found a steal of a deal for a MSi 960 Anniversary edition, think I'll be picking it up this weekend



All GPUs must come to me for testing.  You know the rule.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 14, 2016)

it'll match the c70 case color too lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 14, 2016)

I also did somes mods on my cases.  I took the side panels off.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 14, 2016)

I swapped out some of my SP120's for my PWM Delta 120's, full load I cruise at 40c on the 5930k and 32 on the 970 
So can't wait to play with this 960


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 15, 2016)

All you need is to get some internet installed at your house.  Darth won't tell you but he is standing out in the street using his neibors wi-fi right now.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> No. But if you have plenty of ram and a old HD it might improve performance. I got zero RAM left when I get a 10494 and run 10 WCG units and have been running Firefox for a longer time.


That might explain why my wcg client failed on a 10 gig ramdrive it never looked  full but ,,thanks ill look into it I've  32 GB installed so I can spare more then ten.

Is say foldinator might have a point, some of us are a bit quiter ,perhaps too quite.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 15, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> All you need is to get some internet installed at your house.  Darth won't tell you but he is standing out in the street using his neibors wi-fi right now.


No just connected to my phone lol neighbor changed their password lol


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 15, 2016)

He probably had his computer turned off and noticed the lights were blinking on his modem.  Some crazy people do turn them off.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol probably, and probably was sent a message of coming close to their Data allowance 

But I plan on biting the bullet and going w/ AT&T since it's $35/mo for 75Down and 75Up speeds (Just need to find a compatible modem to use and up to a new router)


Also will be picking up the 960 tomorrow afternoon/evening   (and Alphacool makes a compatible waterblock)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 15, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Lol probably, and probably was sent a message of coming close to their Data allowance
> 
> But I plan on biting the bullet and going w/ AT&T since it's $35/mo for 75Down and 75Up speeds (Just need to find a compatible modem to use and up to a new router)
> 
> ...


Since when do ATT offer symmetrical fiber? Not even Gigapower customers in my area get a full up with their down.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 15, 2016)

I live close to a lot of offices so the fiber has been run in the past 15year+ but hasn't been completely available to home owners but with Google moving in they're starting to release it


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 15, 2016)

So after testing various configurations of GPU setups for folding, I think I've finally found the one I like the best.

But the XFX 7970 gets hot no matter what I do, so it just has to live a hot life.

Currently running:
A10-7850K integrated.
7970@1,1GHz.
7950@1,05GHz.
7850@1GHz
2*380@980MHz part time.

(Might also set up a R7 250)


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, 7970 do run hot.  Use to fold with one 24/7 with a light OC on it.  Think it stay over 65C most of its life.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 15, 2016)

So excited to get the new hardware folding tonight


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 15, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> So excited to get the new hardware folding tonight



Do you want my address so you can sent that card to me?  It's crazy that a GTX 960 can get close to the PPD of a GTX 780 using a fraction of the power and putting out way less heat.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 15, 2016)

No kidding.  Though, the Titan been going strong with the new 21s.  Darn thing loves those.  But they going to come out tomorrow.

These bad boys just showed up.






O and that little 960 in the folder is still trucking hard.  Think it likes the fact I smacked a H55 to it.  Still need to smack the water block to the 980STRIX so it no longer sounds like a killer bee attack the fans.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 15, 2016)

The GTX 980 Ti's.  You should have my address somewhere.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2016)

Speaking of water, I goofed. My rad is way too thick for my new case haha. Gonna have to dig the dremel out.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 16, 2016)

I missed the Dutch guy fom team 32 calling me old school.  That is probably a good thing.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 16, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you want my address so you can sent that card to me?  It's crazy that a GTX 960 can get close to the PPD of a GTX 780 using a fraction of the power and putting out way less heat.


And still at a lower price  
Looks like I'll be meeting up with the guy tomorrow as I was stuck working later than expected (working on my uncle's washing machine - needs a new motor)


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 16, 2016)

I know the guy that tested a GTX 960 on another website for folding numbers.  He gave that GPU away to a crazy gal to fold with.  He was also the first person that tested a GTX 780 with folding.  I think that was June of 2013 with a stock EVGA SC ACX cooler card and it got 4.4 million for the month.

Folding changes from WU to WU and data bases don't work because people cherry pick and only post the good one's.  People will complain about the bad WU's but never post them to the spread sheet.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

The 980 Tis soon to fire up.  Just got to chase bubbles out of the loop.

Hmmm, seems Firefox on Ubuntu being an arse today with pics.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

I'll just s here:







​


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

Mawhuaa.  Move out the way.  The 980Tis are awake.

Got one fired up atm.  1506MHz atm, temps 38-39C with only one folding currently.  Going to see how far I can take it then mess with trying both at the same time.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Mawhuaa.  Move out the way.  The 980Tis are awake.
> 
> Got one fired up atm.  1506MHz atm, temps 38-39C with only one folding currently.  Going to see how far I can take it then mess with trying both at the same time.



With good WU's that single 980 Ti should put you around 17 million points for a single month.  My best was just under 16 million @ 1491 on air.






Darth was the i7 folder but that record was set back when you could run the bigs.
GPU-O stands for Open and that is a GTX 980Ti.
GPU-L stands for Limited and that is a GTX 980.
I named the those categories after motocross. 
Ithanul broke my GTX 780 record with a GTX 960 in the NVIDIA category and I did test that card.

Those are single month records from different months on one piece of hardware.

That is why I don't like WU data sheets.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I'll just s here:
> 
> View attachment 71114
> 
> ...


So you update for this and the CPU WU was 30,090. How much was from the GTX 960 - just so we can have some real numbers. See above.

I'm away from my links and rigs and only have a crappy WIFI connection that will not let me use TeamViewer but as I remember at 1480 GHz a GTX 970 would do around 330K ex upload time on a 9159.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

Hmmm, someone need numbers on a 960?  I can show you several months worth of one running at 1513MHz - 1540MHz.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Hmmm, someone need numbers on a 960?  I can show you several months worth of one running at 1513MHz - 1540MHz.


Well someboby might want these numbers. I just wanted you not to post inflated numbers (you didn't know at the time) and give the real numbers. People might think that a 960 would do +330K PPD when a more realistic number is 180-250K.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

I think the client has the 970 & 960 slots mixed up, so far the 960 is around 180k PPD

And I have no reason to post "inflated" numbers and you have no reason to insinuate that false statement


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I think the client has the 970 & 960 slots mixed up, so far the 960 is around 180k PPD
> 
> And I have no reason to post "inflated" numbers and you have no reason to insinuate that false statement


OK. Strange mix up but since I have two identical GPUs in the only rig with more than one I would never have noticed if it could happen.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 17, 2016)

You should see what my GTX 960 puts out.  It is a rig with a GTX 980 Ti though and those cards are also mixed up.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> You should see what my GTX 960 puts out.  It is a rig with a GTX 980 Ti though and those cards are also mixed up.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah it's a weak Ti and a blazing fast 960 lol, but yeah it happens sometimes, the client mixed the slots up for some reason.  I also have them both set on x16 lanes according to the RVE lane setup in the manual


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 17, 2016)

The 960 is running @ stock.  The boost is 1303 and the 980 Ti is running @ one strap below 1491 for hard to fold WU's and it is running good one in the picture.







You don't always get good WU's though.  The first slot is listed as a 960 but in the Work Queue you will see that it is the 02 card.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2016)

Anything to be got from a non-TI GTX750 ?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 17, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Anything to be got from a non-TI GTX750 ?



That is one of the few NVIDIA cards that I have not folded with.  You should try it and let us know.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> That is one of the few NVIDIA cards that I have not folded with.  You should try it and let us know.


Alright, I'll try and throw it in my HP workstation tomorrow.
Does Windows Remote Desktop Connection still screw up the FAH GPU client ?


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 17, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Well someboby might want these numbers. I just wanted you not to post inflated numbers (you didn't know at the time) and give the real numbers. People might think that a 960 would do +330K PPD when a more realistic number is 180-250K.


More less depending on WUs the 960 gets around that amount.  Just the new WUs been a little rough on it.  Some days it get near 250K and other lower.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2016)

Man down 

So my main and only rigs having a hissy fit.
Ill be off a day or two 

Basically because my pciex 1 slots been abused my gpu keeps disappearing, I might have to swap to slot 2 tut plus my mcubed fan controller shut off the other day I was there to see it soaked out max with no fans on holding 60C CPU socket temps, well impressed ,good times.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 19, 2016)

I got bit by the GTX 970 blues.    Lost a big core 18 last night.     No indication of any issues with the PC. 

15:10:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
15:11:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
15:11:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
15:11:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
15:11:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
15:11:39:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
15:11:39:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:9159 run:94 clone:0 gen:91 core:0x18 unit:0x00000063ab404154567457af3ad9fa15​
Oh well, such is life. I fold onward.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just like Forrest Gump says it happens.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, the 18s are being funky.  I lost one on the 980Ti.  The 21s so far been solid.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> I got bit by the GTX 970 blues.    Lost a big core 18 last night.     No indication of any issues with the PC.
> 
> 15:10:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
> 15:11:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> ...


Is that on your Non-OC Asus mini? At least it wasn't a 9340 or other big WU. 93% - that is sad. Did it stop and resume to last good check point during the run?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah I've lost a couple c18's due to a bad oc, but been stable on 17&21's

Just need the 5930k to level out on a new project and should be seeing over 500k (need to set the powermizer on the 960 too as I can't OC it just yet in linux)




I think my w10 build broke Stanford lol


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> The 960 is running @ stock.  The boost is 1303 and the 980 Ti is running @ one strap below 1491 for hard to fold WU's and it is running good one in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that say 600k PPD from a 960????


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 24, 2016)

The slots are mixed up in the client lol


----------



## hat (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah, so the 960 is just over 100k then it seems. I thought it was odd the 960 would be doing so well, leaving only so much credit to a much more powerful card...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2016)

hat said:


> Ah, so the 960 is just over 100k then it seems. I thought it was odd the 960 would be doing so well, leaving only so much credit to a much more powerful card...


If you're trying to figure out what a 960 can do:


Ithanul said:


> More less depending on WUs the 960 gets around that amount.  Just the new WUs been a little rough on it.  Some days it get near 250K and other lower.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 24, 2016)

Here a update on the 960.  It finally stable with the new WUs so it not jumping all over the place.

Note:  EVGA GTX960 FTW @ 1540MHz running in Ubuntu 15.04


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 24, 2016)

The 960 is a surprisingly stout little card for f@h, especially since you can find them for cheap


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 24, 2016)

I did say about 180K PPD after I tested a GTX 960 last summer. 

I also did some shopping this weekend and the little kid in me kept coming back to the cart with more toys.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok looks like my Red/Green Team is kicking some butt


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

9207 - 234K PPD. Thats low on a 1500 MHz GTX 970. The newer 92xx's are spamming my rigs atm.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah, need to get back into Linux to where I can push it harder, just trying to get coolbits 12 installed properly to allow a multicard OC


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Ok looks like my Red/Green Team is kicking some butt
> View attachment 71382​


Thats not bad at all. The 9162s are not that great in any of my rigs - 20-40K PPD lower than the average.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming Giveaway


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 25, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah, need to get back into Linux to where I can push it harder, just trying to get coolbits 12 installed properly to allow a multicard OC


Yeah, the coolbits at times can be a bit of pain.  Just have patience and take time to do it.  I know once I move the folder onto the 3930K.  I am going to try out other Linux distros since I want more experience with Linux.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MSI GTX 970 Gaming Giveaway


Beside MX you are the only one to put it to decent use. Can one rig his draw?


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 25, 2016)

XD, I remember Darth or someone saying they would rig a draw once if I ever donated one of my drawings, so they could get the drawing.  

I may enter, but if I did get the card.  I probably donate another one of my cards off during a folding event.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Man down
> 
> So my main and only rigs having a hissy fit.
> Ill be off a day or two
> ...



Back in the Game, Pciex slot 2 is fault free, does anyone know of a cheap crosshair V fornula for sale in uk, i have a block for the motherboard so i want to keep to the same Mobo.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

Rolled back to 327.23.  Currently seeing 62K on a 9156 (89, 0, 52).  Gave up 2 threads from WCG.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> XD, I remember Darth or someone saying they would rig a draw once if I ever donated one of my drawings, so they could get the drawing.
> 
> I may enter, but if I did get the card.  I probably donate another one of my cards off during a folding event.


lol should see what I'm working on today since the weather is nice (broke out my good Montana Gold Spray paints)
Had this blank for a few years and decided to paint it, have another I need to finish too










Did this one last week:





And still inking this one I got last night:


I have WCG disabled at the moment for f@h (only running 8T too)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Rolled back to 327.23.  Currently seeing 62K on a 9156 (89, 0, 52).  Gave up 2 threads from WCG.


 Back to past times performance? My daily rig runs 10 out of 12 threads running one GPU when I use it in order not to takes cycles from folding. 9156 is on my black list for yielding less than average.

Project ID: *9156*
Core: ZETA_DEV
Credit: 3531
Frames: 100


Name: GTX 970 ASUS Slot 00
Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 200

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:27 - 302.636 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:37 - *257.064* PPD

Project ID: *9157*
Core: ZETA_DEV
Credit: 3531
Frames: 100


Name: GTX 970 ASUS Slot 00
Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 300

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:20 - 343.213 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:27 - *302.636 *PPD
Same-same but different.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Back to past times performance?


I don't recall, but I think that's about what I was getting when I had it working under Linux that one time.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't recall, but I think that's about what I was getting when I had it working under Linux that one time.


Anyways it just stress that the older Nvidias just do better on the older drivers. As I recall you once mentioned 75K PPD as your peak but that was some bottles of red wine ago.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

Yup older Drivers always work better on previous gen GPU's, had to do some digging for the 7750 I have running alongside the 960&970


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 25, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> lol should see what I'm working on today since the weather is nice (broke out my good Montana Gold Spray paints)
> Had this blank for a few years and decided to paint it, have another I need to finish too
> 
> 
> ...


Never messed around with those.  Use to see them an art store on a few occasions.
I plan though this week to get a drawing or two done to donate for the FFW.  Not big ones just small ones done on Bristol.  Might do two dragons or one maybe as a skull.  Atm nothing popping in my head.  Might have to pull out my very special music and dark chocolate to get my mood going.

Got some new markers I need to break in anyway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2016)

Update: Currently getting 79K(!!!!!) 11411 (4, 18, 26)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 26, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah, need to get back into Linux to where I can push it harder, just trying to get coolbits 12 installed properly to allow a multicard OC


PM me your Xorg file and I'll retrun it properly modded for your cards.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll get Linux reloaded so I can do that


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 26, 2016)

Damn man, I hate people who mess with things. I was out yesterday and came in this morning to notice my boss had shut down all machines, moved a bunch of stuff, ate at my desk and got what looks like cake on my G710+, and greased up my company laptop. Wtf man.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 26, 2016)

My brother might want to borrow a computer from me, so I've moved the HD 7970 to a E6600 machine running Linux. Points seem to be down somewhat, but it's also noticeably cooler.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2016)

@BUCK NASTY , are you going to let @Ithanul have all the WC'd GTX 980 Ti fun?
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID GAMING


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmmm, not bad price.  Still don't beat the deal I got on these two 980Tis I got.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8

Some of us camp over there.






GTX 960 #4 came today.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 26, 2016)

So the MSi one is headed to me right?  lol


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 26, 2016)

O dear god....Hertz, how many does that make now?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 26, 2016)

Not enough lol

cleaned up one of the runs in the main rig and took the 7750 out since it's not getting the numbers it should due to issues running CCC & Nvidia drivers (I don't run NExperience)


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 26, 2016)

10 GPU's by the end of the week.  But it's only 8 now.  Darth you don't want that MSi GTX 970.  It has an icky blower cooler.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 26, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Not enough lol
> 
> cleaned up one of the runs in the main rig and took the 7750 out since it's not getting the numbers it should due to issues running CCC & Nvidia drivers (I don't run NExperience)



Is that a shop light hanging in the top of that case?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol nope just a Logisys 12-18" LED Sun Light stick

But that icky blower can easily be turned into a cool waterblock


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 27, 2016)

I was going to post that on my music club thread but it belongs here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @BUCK NASTY , are you going to let @Ithanul have all the WC'd GTX 980 Ti fun?
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID GAMING


I'm workin on it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 27, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm workin on it.



I love hardware.  What are you getting?  Don't laugh at the emachine this time. 







Why would a GTX 960 need two 6 pins for power?


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 27, 2016)

Been trying to get a peep to play ball at selling a 970 G1 gaming to me.  But not willing to take my offer.  Must think his card is gold or something.
Offered to buy the darn thing for 270.  I think that a pretty darn fair price for a used 970.

Currently trying to nab some server RAM atm.  I got that darn itch to build a 2P/4P system.  Going to slowly get the parts to build one up.

Hope to get one built before the next BOINC Pentathlon shows up.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 27, 2016)

A GTX 970 should be selling for about $270 or lower but demand is high right now.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2016)

So yesterday had my machine shut off disaster, and this morning came into an email that seems like I might lose a Z620 and my Z440. PPD bout to go down


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 27, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> A GTX 970 should be selling for about $270 or lower but demand is high right now.


There used ones all over the place.  You just got dumb nuts willing to pay 300 for used ones.  I managed to get a different guy to go down to 275.  So I got a 970 G1 Gaming on the way.  

Heck, may as well resell this 970 Turbo since I can't get a full block for it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> You just got dumb nuts willing to pay 300 for used ones.


Newegg is selling the Asus GTX 970 STRIX for $300 after a $20 MIR AND it comes with Rise of the Tomb Raider, a $60 game.  Used 970;s should be under $250.


hertz9753 said:


> Why would a GTX 960 need two 6 pins for power?


Why does any GPU need 2x 6 pin, is what I's like to know, when a single 8 pin will do the same thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2016)

The third WU I got is a 10494 (10, 6, 37) that makes my system basically unusable.  74K PPD though.  Also, this has heated my CPU up about 7-10 degrees.  I need to move some things around, again.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The third WU I got is a 10494 (10, 6, 37) that makes my system basically unusable.  74K PPD though.  Also, this has heated my CPU up about 7-10 degrees.  I need to move some things around, again.


Look at the memory usage. I made a post some weeks ago. It steals + 1 GB. And I had the same problem with a slow response. I let them run on my two dedicated rig but I kill any at 0% progress on my daily rig if I'm home. I fold but not at any price.

Edit: Just got one on my 2x970 rig. Starting out low with only 650 MB RAM 2 % in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Look at the memory usage. I made a post some weeks ago. It steals + 1 GB.


 6.5GB used! I have WCG set to 75%, and it's currently working on FAAH2, CEP2 and one OET.  I'm seeing system utilization spikes to 98%, and an almost constant 89% utilization. 

(and then it got quiet)
Transient power event shut down everything.  Very rare here.  All's good, everything back to work.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 6.5GB used! I have WCG set to 75%, and it's currently working on FAAH2, CEP2 and one OET.  I'm seeing system utilization spikes to 98%, and an almost constant 89% utilization.
> 
> (and then it got quiet)
> Transient power event shut down everything.  Very rare here.  All's good, everything back to work.


OK CEP2 takes up some but the culprit is the 10494 you need + 8 GB RAM doing WGC/Firefox not to notice a slowdown. Stanford don't seems to care but do they ever? Look at my last post there (old 9430 issue, not related just showing how I feel about lack of response to issues, i did bring up the 10494s some time ago as well).

Edit: my 10494 is up to 850 MB now.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 27, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Newegg is selling the Asus GTX 970 STRIX for $300 after a $20 MIR AND it comes with Rise of the Tomb Raider, a $60 game.  Used 970;s should be under $250.
> 
> Why does any GPU need 2x 6 pin, is what I's like to know, when a single 8 pin will do the same thing.


Mine cost me $20  thanks to MicroCenter's extended warranty program I had on my HD 7870 lol

It's been released:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2016)

Guy's, don't forget to switch over this weekend to team #37726 if you are joining the Hounds for the Retirement Party/Folding War. It's only a week and we'll be back up to speed before you know it.

When we return, I will have taken @thebluebumblebee 's advice by adding 2816 Water Cooled Cuda Cores to the farm.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 29, 2016)

Watercooling is where it's at, and it's addictive


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2016)

I didn't think ahead. I'm off tomorrow and didn't switch, so I'll be a bit late on the swap.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, don't forget to switch over this weekend to team #37726 if you are joining the Hounds for the Retirement Party/Folding War. It's only a week and we'll be back up to speed before you know it.
> 
> When we return, I will have taken @thebluebumblebee 's advice by adding 2816 Water Cooled Cuda Cores to the farm.


I'm away for the duration so mine have to stay at TPU. Did you end up with a EVGA?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Did you end up with a EVGA?


Yes, the EVGA Hybrid.



 [QUOTE="mstenholm, post: 3409654,


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, the EVGA Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 71712 [QUOTE="mstenholm, post: 3409654,


Windows for some decent OC or?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 29, 2016)

Pfft Linux or bust lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 29, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, the EVGA Hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 71712


SWEET!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 29, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Pfft Linux or bust lol


Going by average PPD Buck gets 825 PPD/3 GTX 970 running Linux (275K).  I get 1150 PPD/4 GTX 970 running Win 7 (287.5K). I know that we both had have issues (lost internet) but Linux is not _that_ much better.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 29, 2016)

But guessing Buck isn't running the Kraken too, also I'm still folding my 5830k alongside the 2 GPU's and still netting 500k PPD and the GPU's are at stock clocks right now (5930k is at 4.4 1.258 and can easily move to 4.6 at 1.312)
I always recommend adding key optimizations 
client-type advanced
Next-unit-percentage 100
(On CPU) Max-packet-size small (with running alongside GPU's) big (10T +)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> But guessing Buck isn't running the Kraken


Correct, no Kraken installed on this rig. I was always under the impression that Kraken only helped CPU folding..... Had it on both the 4P rigs.



mstenholm said:


> Going by average PPD Buck gets 825 PPD/3 GTX 970 running Linux (275K).  I get 1150 PPD/4 GTX 970 running Win 7 (287.5K). I know that we both had have issues (lost internet) but Linux is not _that_ much better.


I'm going to load Win 7 on a drive and run the 970's over the weekend to see if it increases ppd.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2016)

Linux is about 8 to 10% better in folding.   We had contest with 3 GTX 980's folding at 1505 on the core and I was running Win 7, @msgclb was using Win 10 and the other guy was folding with Linux.

I still fold with Win 7 because Linux is a pain to learn and set up and I'm lazy.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 30, 2016)

Linux + Kraken is why I fold my cpu's since the 5930k gets some good numbers if I go full 12T even my 4790k scared some people w/ 5820k's in OCN Team Competition.  It does help w/ the GPU's too from what I've noticed w/ my own rigs (really helped AMD GPU's in Linux)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Linux is about 8 to 10% better in folding.   We had contest with 3 GTX 980's folding at 1505 on the core and I was running Win 7, @msgclb was using Win 10 and the other guy was folding with Linux.
> 
> I still fold with Win 7 because Linux is a pain to learn and set up and I'm lazy.


@mstenholm and I have noticed that CPU core speeds can have an effect on PPD as well.

Update on the 980ti: It's in the hands of Fed-Ex coming from NJ to Fla. Hope to have it early next week.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 30, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @mstenholm and I have noticed that CPU core speeds can have an effect on PPD as well.
> 
> Update on the 980ti: It's in the hands of Fed-Ex coming from NJ to Fla. Hope to have it early next week.



NJ tells me that you bought it from newegg.

CPU overclock and speeds do matter even if you are only folding with GPUs.  PCI-E 2.0 and 3.0 not much when you step up.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 30, 2016)

Guess that could be why w/ the OC's I have for my cpu's since I'm feeling the want to bump up the 5930k back to 4.5   also noticed memory clock speeds to have an effect as well


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

I unfortunately can't OC the Xeons at work nor can I really bump up the Quadros but the Titan X's have fans maxed out so they boost pretty high on their own.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Watercooling is where it's at, and it's addictive


Seem like all the cool kids are doing it. Just keeping up with the "Jones's".


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @mstenholm and I have noticed that CPU core speeds can have an effect on PPD as well.
> .


Even core_21 uses close to a thread so yes a fast CPU should yield better.

I guess that I have to bring some hard facts to the table. I'm away but tomorrow is day off and I have some data somewhere. Tonight is night before day off 

About Linux vs Win I don't doubt that Linux will give higher PPD numbers on a similar WU. These days there are all sorts of WU and some are not feed to both. I see anything from 224K to 360K PPD depending of WU so the luck of draw plays in.

I will list a few of my extremes from what should be my slow system and from my faster system, of course same WU "series". There is not much else to do in the rural Turkey, sorry if I offend some.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Seem like all the cool kids are doing it. Just keeping up with the "Jones's".


I made another loop because I missed having one but I don't have my GPUs under water and it doesn't particularly look that good right now lol.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I made another loop because I missed having one but I don't have my GPUs under water and it doesn't particularly look that good right now lol.


Picture or it didn't happen


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

TPU uploaded doesn't like large pics


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

So I had a look at the data I have to"prove" that a fast CPU has big influence on PPD. Sadly with the somehow limited data material I have sitting with only my laptop and some notes I can't. What I did find out is there big individual variance on most series and that does that my 1488 MHz GTX 970 sometimes beat my 1513 GHz ditto in the same rig for the past three WUs. HFM.net shows the values for the last 300 frames (I think) and these are the data I have.

My 1466 GHz i7 at 3.9 GHz is for some WUs as fast as the above mentioned GPU in a 4.4 GHz 4970 and that have PCIe 3.0, the i7 only have 2.0. For the ole 9201 the picture is according to my beliefe 285K, 277K and 256K with the fastest GPU in the faster rig with the high number and so forth. It seems to be down to luck. A string of 920X's at 230-250K or the more agreeable 915X's at 310-350K...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 31, 2016)

Also the majority of my folding experience is with CPU folding competitively


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Also the majority of my folding experience is with CPU folding competitively


^ It was a discussion started by me long time ago. I noticed that a similar clocked GTX 970 pulled less PPD in my 4 GHz 2.0 PCIe than in my 4.4 GHz 3.0 PCIe. Back then it was all about 9201 and 9430 as I remember and that observation is still true but with the newer (core_21) WUs with less CPU dependency it is more down to individual variance between WUs in the same serie.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 31, 2016)

Now I thought they were going to implement a CPU dependency with the 21's like they did with the 17's? Think it was to lessen the stress on a gpu only load, which would be why if you have a nicely oc'd CPU paired with a gpu you get better numbers in the end result.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

I made a Hertz/Buck when I joined OCN forum.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 31, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, don't forget to switch over this weekend to team #37726 if you are joining the Hounds for the Retirement Party/Folding War. It's only a week and we'll be back up to speed before you know it.
> 
> When we return, I will have taken @thebluebumblebee 's advice by adding 2816 Water Cooled Cuda Cores to the farm.


I noticed that you joined the AMDs or am I mistaken? Joined the same because there at least I could find a passkey.

Edit: a Buck/Hertz and a double post.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 31, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I noticed that you joined the AMDs or am I mistaken? Joined the same because there at least I could find a passkey.
> 
> Edit: a Buck/Hertz and a double post.


I joined AMD in error. Axipher is switching me over to the Hounds as we speak. Passkey??? All I did was change my team number in Fahcontrol. Did you create a new account?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 31, 2016)

I have sent a message to Axipher about it, I got one just in case, but I never used one other than my own last year


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 31, 2016)

Axi is playing MechWarrior on Steam right now...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I joined AMD in error. Axipher is switching me over to the Hounds as we speak. Passkey??? All I did was change my team number in Fahcontrol. Did you create a new account?


No I made the mistake to use the AMD pass key and my folding name....maybe that is a new account.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 1, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> No I made the mistake to use the AMD pass key and my folding name....maybe that is a new account.



Both of you joined AMD?  I was on that team in 2011 and 2012.












Use your own passkey and I have to find axipher.  That guy is like Dora the explorer.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, first time I have seen this passkey stuff for teams.  Always used my own passkey during FFW.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, first time I have seen this passkey stuff for teams.  Always used my own passkey during FFW.



It's primed passkey for people that don't fold.  It goes back to the CC when everybody folded with one username and the same key for their team.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 1, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> It's primed passkey for people that don't fold.  It goes back to the CC when everybody folded with one username and the same key for their team.


Ah, its been a long time since the CC.  Kind of forgot about one passkey for that event.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 1, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Both of you joined AMD?  I was on that team in 2011 and 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like Waldo


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2016)

OK I made a mistake by using the pass key flashing in my face. The 50711 is now 37726. It seems like I'm still part of the AMD team but I don't care, I'm not in it to win prices.. The rig in question is my 2 x GTX 970.

Edit: Is it just me making another mistake or is the score page not up and running yet? Rhetorical question, it's not.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 1, 2016)

I can get axipher to change you over to the Hounds once he wakes up, looks like the stats site isn't recording at the moment


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2016)

@hertz9753 , Please give me a run down of the GPU's you are using to create this fantastic 2.4 mil PPD. I'm looking for additional cards at this time.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 11, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @hertz9753 , Please give me a run down of the GPU's you are using to create this fantastic 2.4 mil PPD. I'm looking for additional cards at this time.



1x GTX 980 Ti
2x GTX 980
2x GTX 970
4x GTX 960
1x GTX 950

That's why I pulled out of that GTX 970 give away.  I would have to give away a GTX 950 to make room.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> 1x GTX 980 Ti
> 2x GTX 980
> 2x GTX 970
> 4x GTX 960
> ...


What PPD you getting from the 960's and 950's?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 11, 2016)

I get about 150k from the 960's and 125k from the 950.  I can't OC much with that many cards.  When I had a single GTX 960 in a rig it did about 175k PPD but that would take about 1550 on the core.

@Ithanul has my best GTX 960.  Her daily numbers for the month in the TC.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2016)

And I thought I had a lot of cards to play with.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 11, 2016)

Like I said Hertz needs to be a quality control admin for EVGA lol


----------



## msgclb (Feb 11, 2016)

He might have half of EVGA's produced GPUs but this headline shows he needs to pay closer attention to his worldwide operations! 



> *Hertz warns 255 Oklahoma City employees of pending layoffs*


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 11, 2016)

Does that mean that you have seen my work?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 11, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Does that mean that you have seen my work?



Yes 

I've driven Hertz rental cars and I didn't pay for them!

This OKC company is their financial and IT operations and they are now going to use IBM.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2016)

Have to take the Titans home this weekend. Sad days for my PPD.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah, Hertz has a lot of cards.

Though, I have currently eight cards myself.  Once Pascal nears I might start thinning the pack back out.  That after I see folding numbers on Pascal cards to see if they worth getting for folding duty.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2016)

Hertz has a lot of car(d(s))??


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hertz has a lot of car(d(s))??


Off the combinations you give us - yes


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hertz has a lot of car(d(s))??



I only have 25 still registered though.






I started to delete them but stopped.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 12, 2016)

Do you still have that 6800GT?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 13, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Do you still have that 6800GT?



No but I have a TNT 2 and a Rage 128.  I bought the 6800GT to play GTA San Andreas on my 20" Mitubishi monitor.  That monitor went from the wall to the front of my desk.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 13, 2016)

Switching all my rigs over to Windows7 this weekend. Trying something new.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Switching all my rigs over to Windows7 this weekend. Trying something new.


.....and I'm back to Ubuntu within 1 hour. Issues with activation and inconsistent overclocks in Afterburner. Gotta go with what I know.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 14, 2016)

That's good because I want to the king of Win 7.  Watch out for the icebergs I read it on the internet.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like someone in the neighborhood broke the Xfinity hot-spot again, good thing i can use my phone while I'm home.  Also I'll need to install the loop in the lil box o' folding if I want to fold the 4790k - even at just 4.3 the stock cooler can't hold it in check (I stopped it when I saw it ramp to 74+ and want to keep going) So it's just folding the 960 for now:


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 14, 2016)

Did you try tapping it on the side?  It used to work for tv's and other electronics.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol it's not my service, I just use my mom's login to access anywhere it states xfinitywifi


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 14, 2016)

My main rig stays on 7 (no way in hell is 10 getting install on it), the rest rock Linux atm.  In mean time I need to do some cleaning to the rigs.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 14, 2016)

Took half my farm down yesterday. Cleaned them, reformatted, installed Win 7, and the ppd did not take much of a hit.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 14, 2016)

The 960 rig, which I'll be tearing down again to install the cpu loop, is on linux. Then the 970 rig has Linux & w10 pro insider


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Took half my farm down yesterday. Cleaned them, reformatted, installed Win 7, and the ppd did not take much of a hit.


Congrats on the 19,000th post in this thread!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 15, 2016)

It seems I have some kind of warp drive.  Scotty got the button fixed on Saturday but you never know how long it will last.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 15, 2016)

Putting that Titans back to work right now.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm on a slow connection and I have problems that might relate to that. Do me a favor and test http://folding.stanford.edu/home/teams-stats/ I can't open it. I'm still in rural Turkey....getting ready for my pension age it seems.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I'm on a slow connection and I have problems that might relate to that. Do me a favor and test http://folding.stanford.edu/home/teams-stats/ I can't open it. I'm still in rural Turkey....getting ready for my pension age it seems.


Works for me.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Works for me.


Thanks, I contribute it to my  slow connection.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 17, 2016)

10 million PPD average for the team.  If Buck cries just give him a tissue and a hug.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I woke at 5AM this morning to the pungent smell of burnt electronics. There was a thin layer of smoke throughout the house. Needless to say, the farm is down until I can access the cause.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2016)

Turns out that my A/C Blower Motor burned up. No A/C, but the Farm is back up.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 24, 2016)

A/C in the winter is crazy talk.  I just open a window.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 24, 2016)

...what winter....
It been above 75F here the past few days.  Stinking thunderstorms showing up again.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 24, 2016)

It has been warm up here this winter.  Above 40 in the daytime right now and I have to open a window to keep the folding room at 70F.

The daytime high should be less than 30F on most days this time of the year


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 24, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> It has been warm up here this winter.  Above 40 in the daytime right now and I have to open a window to keep the folding room at 70F.
> 
> The daytime high should be less than 30F on most days this time of the year


Only gets those temps on rare occasions at night here, we call them winter cold snap down here.  Otherwise, it stays near 40F at night, high 50s in day time.  But these year has been wack with temps.  Right now got a lovely tornado warning and wind beating the crap out of stuff again.

So, the main rig going off tonight.  Thunderstorm putting one heck of a light show atm.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 24, 2016)

It has been a warm winter sadly. I was hoping for a good freeze but now we're going to deal with lots of bugs in 2016.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah it's almost in the 70's here (F) in GA (Atlanta), looks like I need to get a jump on insulating the condenser lines running outside for the a/c havac unit (try to add some efficiency to the old unit)  and re-soldiering the signal wires that the dogs broke (land-lord did a sloppy job setting the unit up outside).  Wish I owned the Townhome so I could go ahead and have a newer and more efficient unit installed, and need to check the ducts and returns since the cooling upstairs is horrible (not having a $300-400/mo bill again this summer) - Really makes me debate on investing in a chiller for the primary unit as I will be putting the HTPC/Lil box o' folding's 4790k under my AC Kuplex Cryos Waterblock and might even cool the 60 as well and use an external rad setup (Hang it behind the TV in the living room) and use a pair of QDC's.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Yeah it's almost in the 70's here (F) in GA (Atlanta), looks like I need to get a jump on insulating the condenser lines running outside for the a/c havac unit (try to add some efficiency to the old unit)  and re-soldiering the signal wires that the dogs broke (land-lord did a sloppy job setting the unit up outside).  Wish I owned the Townhome so I could go ahead and have a newer and more efficient unit installed, and need to check the ducts and returns since the cooling upstairs is horrible (not having a $300-400/mo bill again this summer) - Really makes me debate on investing in a chiller for the primary unit as I will be putting the HTPC/Lil box o' folding's 4790k under my AC Kuplex Cryos Waterblock and might even cool the 60 as well and use an external rad setup (Hang it behind the TV in the living room) and use a pair of QDC's.


Hey Darth - punctuation is free bro!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 25, 2016)

I know it's free, why I used it


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 25, 2016)

Must of never tried reading German.  Talk about long sentences that look like paragraphs then plus the grammar difference on a few things.  Plus seems their love for very long compound words.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 25, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I know it's free, why I used it


Sparingly, yes, which I tried to remind you that it was free so you might use it a little more.  That post made my head hurt, and I wasn't even drinking


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 25, 2016)

One of the fans came off of my XFX 290x so its been down about a week. Kraken should be here tomorrow. If anyone runs across either a stock DD cooler or a set of fans please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 25, 2016)

Darth has XFX Kraken pants.  I have seen pictures on the internet.

I have two Kraken G10's but I still have not installed them.  I have the passive heatsinks and I'm afraid to do it.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 25, 2016)

Lol, my xfx was only in the 7000 series cards

If I can make your head hurt w/out a crutch of booze then you need to strengthen you mind lol


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 25, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Darth has XFX Kraken pants.  I have seen pictures on the internet.
> 
> I have two Kraken G10's but I still have not installed them.  I have the passive heatsinks and I'm afraid to do it.


You talking about the EVGA plates on the PCB?

I just left that on the 960, smack the G10 with H55 on.  No problems and it stays nice and cool.  Though, debating of building a back plate for the 960.  Bit bored and want to take a dremel to something.  Since I finish putting a lego set together and been playing minecraft.  My building mood is demanding to be satisfied with doing something.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 25, 2016)

All cards will be down for me today until end of work day. Got tours and need to keep the lab cool lol.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> You talking about the EVGA plates on the PCB?
> 
> I just left that on the 960, smack the G10 with H55 on.  No problems and it stays nice and cool.  Though, debating of building a back plate for the 960.  Bit bored and want to take a dremel to something.  Since I finish putting a lego set together and been playing minecraft.  My building mood is demanding to be satisfied with doing something.



One of these days I will do it.

@DarthBaggins you know I own everthing.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 26, 2016)

O, the folder rig going to get prettified and water cooled to the max.  Just got water blocks for the RIVBE in.  Time to find me some rattle cans, I'm tired of black.

Hmmm, is there any uni blocks for the 960?  May reuse the G10 on something else.

Just need a few rotaries, fans, and bits and ends left for the rebuild of the folder.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 26, 2016)

Only block I've found for the 960 is the alphcool block, which I still plan on ordering to test out on my MSI


Also just missed a 970 for $200 on evga b stock


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 27, 2016)

Did you stare at it to long?  I think you missed the 970 because you had to ask if you could buy it and she said no.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 27, 2016)

No I said no, must await to see what my employee discount is (supposedly a little bit over cost)


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 27, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> No I said no, must await to see what my employee discount is (supposedly a little bit over cost)



I used to give 10% over cost to employees on special orders if they wanted a case of something at the grocery store.  I was an order clerk and a Person in Charge or PIC for short.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have had an i5 3570k in a drawer for about a year so I decided to build a rig.  The first MB didn't work and I settled on half of the purchase price from the ebay seller.  I was getting a code 62 error and couldn't get into the bios.  I found an ASUS P8Z77-V for $115 and it is doing Windows updates right now.

I doing a belly bump.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 15, 2016)

You guys should post and start folding.  I am well known for triple and quad posts. 

I had to download an update to get updates.  I'm still on auto updates and this feels like a set up for Win 10 even though I have Win 7 Pro.  I'm not getting any updates it's just scanning my system.  Everything is new except the DVD, MB and CPU.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 15, 2016)

It is Windows, it takes forever unless you make a image that already has the updates applied.

Reason, I think with my next clean install on the main rig I plan to make a backup image with all its drivers and updates installed.  Would cut out a bit of the setup time.  But that maybe later since the three classes I'm taking this term require C++ compiler, visual basic, and windows access.  Going to be nuts doing all three at same time on tight schedule since I need to get them done sooner than the other students.  O well, at least visual basic and windows access doing databases will be a slight review.  Though, last time I touched visual basic was back in High School on Windows 98 SE.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 16, 2016)

I know a guy that still has a copy of 98 second edition.  He would go outside and mow the law or shovel snow while waiting for the downloads on dialup.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2016)

Just to avoid a potential double post from Hertz- I started to get SSD errors (reported by HWinfo) on one rig. I got a replacement but I think that now is the time to reduce my electricity costs so unless it gets cold again it will only do a 24 hour test run.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't double post...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I don't double post...


Not when we can stop you...
ACHI - Gigabyte X58 UD7 give you a tons of opportunities for different settings. I made a wrong one a year ago when I re-placed the HD with a SSD. I hooked it up to port 4 but only set port 1-2 to ACHI. I think that's what gave me some errors (and lower transfer speed). After cloning my old 500 GB 840 Evo to a 250 850 Evo I made the correct setting before firing up the new disk. Ups, errors gone. Well one good thing is that I have three X58 GB MBs so a ready SSD can come handy.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyways, got my hands on two XSeries 335 IBM servers.  Just need to find me some RAM, hot swap enclosures, and SCSI HDD for it.  Bit older, but the Xeons are suppose to be 2.8-3.0 GHz.  Plus, both sockets have CPUs.

Plan to make one cruncher and the other going to be for messing around with and learning how to setup Window servers, Linux servers, etc.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2016)

Last night I finished up my last wu on the 7770...

Later today, I'm going to do a little switchero with hardware, and I'm looking forward to seeing a new gpu thrown in the mix. Hoping to see a nice jump in PPD


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Last night I finished up my last wu on the 7770...
> 
> Later today, I'm going to do a little switchero with hardware, and I'm looking forward to seeing a new gpu thrown in the mix. Hoping to see a nice jump in PPD


Green this time for more points?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Green this time for more points?



All I can say is... Yes!  I'm exited to dabble once again on the green side.  Sadly I'm getting tied up but I'll be installing today. 

I'll be posting once it's up and running, hopefully without issue.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

So here we go...

This evening I swapped in a beautiful GTX 980 SC beast.  Nice change from the 7770 that was in there, and if F@H Control is correct, a much bigger PPD jump than I was hoping for.  But, we'll see how things settle once it's folding for some time.



Spoiler: sexy beast


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So here we go...
> 
> This evening I swapped in a beautiful GTX 980 SC beast.  Nice change from the 7770 that was in there, and if F@H Control is correct, a much bigger PPD jump than I was hoping for.  But, we'll see how things settle once it's folding for some time.


Nice.
The 11406 is a good WU. I get 324k on my 1491 MHz 970 where 295k is the over average (ex upload time).


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Nice.
> The 11406 is a good WU. I get 324k on my 1491 MHz 970 where 295k is the over average (ex upload time).



See, I've heard speak of different wu's but now I need to begin learning the difference and what's what. Thanks for your comment, somewhere for me to start learning.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> See, I've heard speak of different wu's but now I need to begin learning the difference and what's what. Thanks for your comment, somewhere for me to start learning.


I just checked my other running 970 and found it working on the worst of them all - a 9159 doing 234k so here is big span. 9151 and 9152 are really good with 355k.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2016)

The EVGA GTX 980 SC has unlocked voltage in the stock bios.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So here we go...
> 
> This evening I swapped in a beautiful GTX 980 SC beast.  Nice change from the 7770 that was in there, and if F@H Control is correct, a much bigger PPD jump than I was hoping for.  But, we'll see how things settle once it's folding for some time.


Final result including upload time was just shy of 450k PPD. Not bad.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> So here we go...
> 
> This evening I swapped in a beautiful GTX 980 SC beast.  Nice change from the 7770 that was in there, and if F@H Control is correct, a much bigger PPD jump than I was hoping for.  But, we'll see how things settle once it's folding for some time.



Well that's to be expected an low/mid range 2012 GPU versus a top of the line nVidia 2016 GPU with a shitton more compute power it may as well be a 1/4mile race between a Ford Model A and a Farrari f12-berlinetta sure they'll both get there in the end but you know which will be first


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> ....it may as well be a 1/4mile race between a Ford Model A and a Farrari f12-berlinetta sure they'll both get there in the end but you know which will be first


The Model A, because it won't spontaneously burst in to flames half way down the track.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> Well that's to be expected an low/mid range 2012 GPU versus a top of the line nVidia 2016 GPU with a shitton more compute power it may as well be a 1/4mile race between a Ford Model A and a Farrari f12-berlinetta sure they'll both get there in the end but you know which will be first



Not to split hairs here, but 980 released in 2014, not 2016. And of course I was expecting a huge jump in PPD, but I was actually shocked that the 980 threw down this much. When I folded briefly on my 290, another high end 2014 gpu, it didn't impress similarly. Gotta give Maxwell credit  


I do want to measure the power draw on this rig. I used to use my UPS to measure power draw, but it has since died on me so I need to find a new way. I will in due time.


----------



## xvi (Apr 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I used to use my UPS to measure power draw, but it has since died on me so I need to find a new way. I will in due time.


$20 solution?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2016)

xvi said:


> $20 solution?



Very cool, I'll be snagging that for sure. Thanks for posting 

What, not sold in stores?   oh well, gotta order it


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Very cool, I'll be snagging that for sure. Thanks for posting
> 
> What, not sold in stores?   oh well, gotta order it


They are sold in stores, just maybe not home depo. I think I got mine from fry's electronics, but I've seen them at walmart and microcenter. They're nearly anywhere that sells anything electronic.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 30, 2016)

I got mine off Amazon, iirc....


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> $20 solution?


Remember that those are meant for testing and are not meant to be used full-bore 24/7.  We had someone else here on TPU melt through one of them.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Remember that those are meant for testing and are not meant to be used full-bore 24/7.  We had someone else here on TPU melt through one of them.



Ha, that would be horrible! . Good point though, thanks.



bubbleawsome said:


> They are sold in stores, just maybe not home depo. I think I got mine from fry's electronics, but I've seen them at walmart and microcenter. They're nearly anywhere that sells anything electronic.



I'll check out a few local places but there's nothing good around here. To put it into perspective, I saw this the other day, first pc tech I've seen in a while... 

(sorry for the huge pic, on my phone and couldn't resize it) 






Though I was at Bestbuy the other day and I saw a mom buying her son a Cyberpowerpc. Didn't know they sold much these days, so I'm going to go to check out to see if they have anything worthwhile in the pc area.


----------



## mstenholm (May 1, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Remember that those are meant for testing and are not meant to be used full-bore 24/7.  We had someone else here on TPU melt through one of them.


The other day I moved mine from one PC to another. It had 3800 kWh on it so they (some) can run for a longer period.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> $20 solution?


I hate how those plug in.  They have other models and there are some units (Watts Up?)that will actually log your power usage, but they cost a lot more.


manofthem said:


> I was actually shocked that the 980 threw down this much.


380K PPD average so far. Nice.


----------



## xvi (May 2, 2016)

Running through my alerts, I saw a bunch of "So-and-so quoted your post in TPU's F@H Team" and had a brief "Oh crap, what did I say?" moment. 


bubbleawsome said:


> They are sold in stores, just maybe not home depo. I think I got mine from fry's electronics, but I've seen them at walmart and microcenter. They're nearly anywhere that sells anything electronic.


Got mine from Ace Hardware for, iirc, $32. I did a quick search online and that was the cheapest I could find it.


t_ski said:


> Remember that those are meant for testing and are not meant to be used full-bore 24/7.  We had someone else here on TPU melt through one of them.


Woah. I did not know that. I've ran mine plugged in to my server for a pretty long while. I think it was doing about 250-300 watts constant for a really, really long time. I'll consider myself lucky.


thebluebumblebee said:


> I hate how those plug in. They have other models and there are some units (Watts Up?)that will actually log your power usage, but they cost a lot more.


Saw those too. I think they're designed more for "Hey, how much does this thing cost me to run this month?" scenarios.


----------



## DarthBaggins (May 3, 2016)

LiL HTPC of OverKill is still chomping away at projects.  Need to get it underwater or at least the CPU so I can get the 4790k back at its normal daily driver OC of 4.8 and add it to the client. But the 960 is doing good so far and found out BitsPower makes a fullcover waterblock for it, problem is I can't find a place that sells them other than BitsPower TW.


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Ha, that would be horrible! . Good point though, thanks.





mstenholm said:


> The other day I moved mine from one PC to another. It had 3800 kWh on it so they (some) can run for a longer period.





xvi said:


> Woah. I did not know that. I've ran mine plugged in to my server for a pretty long while. I think it was doing about 250-300 watts constant for a really, really long time. I'll consider myself lucky.



It could just be that the person was pushing way too much through it, but I personally wouldn't use it for anything but a short period of time.



manofthem said:


> I'll check out a few local places but there's nothing good around here. To put it into perspective, I saw this the other day, first pc tech I've seen in a while...
> 
> (sorry for the huge pic, on my phone and couldn't resize it)
> 
> ...


The first thing I saw in that pic was the Antec power supplies.  I thought, "Hmm, Matt must have been at Staples..."


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

Checked the folding rig and the Folding Control was blank, all my info was wiped or something. My little 16 month old crawled up and was messing with the keyboard last night, so I can only assume accidentally hit keys that deleted my stuff...?

Sucks, probably lost whatever it was working on as well as the downtime since last night 


Edit: reinstalled f@h and my info like name, team etc was there again, but folding started back over at 0%. Eh, makes sense, no worries


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2016)

Maybe she needs that Hello Kitty keyboard?
My youngest daughter, at about the same age, got ahold of an expansion slot cover and "drew" all over one of my CRT's.  Ruined the coating on the glass.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2016)

I'm surprised by how much fluctuation there is with ppd and different wu's according to FAHcontrol, varying from like 320k up to 440k.  I've reconciled to not really pay attention to it, just let it run.  Same with my WCG systems, can't get caught up too much in the day to day activity.




thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe she needs that Hello Kitty keyboard?
> My youngest daughter, at about the same age, got ahold of an expansion slot cover and "drew" all over one of my CRT's.  Ruined the coating on the glass.



Oh that would have made me steam!!!  Reminds me of when I was dating my now wife and her little brother wrote his name on the hood of my car with whatever, and that name didn't wash off   

That hellokitty keyboard would be cool for them, maybe even the wife.  I will be building a simple system for my oldest daughter (5yrs), or more likely going to pass one along to her when I upgrade mine  so maybe then she can get it.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm surprised by how much fluctuation there is with ppd and different wu's according to FAHcontrol, varying from like 320k up to 440k.  .


Sure there is big difference between the projects. I made a list based on HFM.net data and found that my PPD was between 230 and 350k PPD. I admit that that I kill the worst if I catch them before they reach 5 % progress. That amounts to one or two per week. I do it to send a message to the project owner that he/she didn't do a good job adjusting the point during beta test. Low points -> longer completion time for the project. Not sure if they get the message  but it makes me feel better.

Got a new water pump (the third in six years). I had shut down the PC in the night and re-started it the next day but it shut down a few seconds after WCG started up. My CPU was 94 C in bios and I got the hint. I manged to fit in my 480 rad inside my case top with three fans. Temperatures are up a bit but still 55 C max @ 4 GHz for an old i7 970 running flat out is OK for me.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Sure there is big difference between the projects. I made a list based on HFM.net data and found that my PPD was between 230 and 350k PPD. I admit that that I kill the worst if I catch them before they reach 5 % progress. That amounts to one or two per week. I do it to send a message to the project owner that he/she didn't do a good job adjusting the point during beta test. Low points -> longer completion time for the project. Not sure if they get the message  but it makes me feel better.



Nice idea.  It is fair enough on your/our end to do that, might even start trying something similar. 



mstenholm said:


> it shut down a few seconds after WCG started up. My CPU was 94 C in bios and I got the hint.



Oh that's a bad feeling right there


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2016)

Is their going to be sparklers and beer after the pass on OcUK?


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I admit that that I kill the worst if I catch them before they reach 5 % progress. That amounts to one or two per week. I do it to send a message to the project owner that he/she didn't do a good job adjusting the point during beta test. Low points -> longer completion time for the project. Not sure if they get the message  but it makes me feel better.



Please forgive my ignorance but how do we abort WUs?  I'd like to kill this current sucker with its low ppd.

The one I looked in on earlier was showing like 420k+ and now this....  Seems everything that start with a 9xxx is low ppd







edit:  do I just go it, right click  > Finish?

edit2: well it's moving along quickly, didn't notice that at first.


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but how do we abort WUs?  I'd like to kill this current sucker with its low ppd.
> 
> The one I looked in on earlier was showing like 420k+ and now this....  Seems everything that start with a 9xxx is low ppd
> 
> ...



Configure - Slots -  mark and remove, save. Wait 10-20 seconds until Status shows no folding GPU, add the GPU again under Configure - Slots. Remember to save. 

I just removed a 9212 doing 190k. Sorry.


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Configure - Slots -  mark and remove, save. Wait 10-20 seconds until Status shows no folding GPU, add the GPU again under Configure - Slots. Remember to save.
> 
> I just removed a 9212 doing 190k. Sorry.



I've been apprehensive to delete the gpu slot because in times past, I've had trouble adding it back in (I've ended up un/re-installing F@H because of the trouble). Likely I may be doing something wrong so I'll need to play with it a little more.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2016)

Why wouldn't you just fold the WU?


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2016)

Finally.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74588


What clocks and what model?


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2016)

stock clocks 1265 boost no flags. Its a EVGA ACX 2.0 SC model. That was last night today bumped the clocks a little. Its still jumping around from 550k to 595k


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2016)

Sorry about posting all this but this one made me kind of giddy.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Sorry about posting all this but this one made me kind of giddy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74619



Just rubbing it in my face  

But no, that's awesome!


----------



## mx500torid (May 16, 2016)

Not at all @manofthem . I cant believe it. It was jumping from 870k to 910k tho. Just wondering how much Pascal can do.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2016)

Just thought I would share.

Are you aware chrome (the browser) has a remote desktop app that's free and very good I use it to remote monitor my pc atm and can't recommend it enough, I can even reboot and login etc though you do need to jump through a few minor login detail hoops the first time.


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Not at all @manofthem . I cant believe it. It was jumping from 870k to 910k tho. Just wondering how much Pascal can do.



Just messing with you . It is awesome, that's pretty amazing PPD! 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Just thought I would share.
> 
> Are you aware chrome (the browser) has a remote desktop app that's free and very good I use it to remote monitor my pc atm and can't recommend it enough, I can even reboot and login etc though you do need to jump through a few minor login detail hoops the first time.



I did try it once, and it worked well. I've been used to TeamViewer so I've been using that, but the Chrome remote desktop it solid.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> Sorry about posting all this but this one made me kind of giddy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74619


Yep, I'm liking the P9206. Currently producing 869K PPD @ 1455mhz core. Water cooling helps keep the 980ti @ 44c.


----------



## mx500torid (May 17, 2016)

Looks like the Ti decided to take a vacation and Im 100 miles away. Ill be down for a few days enjoying the cabin.


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

Alright guys, had to put folding on hold while this WCG Challenge rages; need all available threads. As soon as it's over, I'll resume and push forward.


----------



## mx500torid (May 20, 2016)

Im back home. Internet went down. Thats why no points for me. Back up now gonna try to make up some of those points. 980Ti was downclocking like crazy on Win 10. Everytime I would open a web page, start a game, or even open control panel I would get message Nvidia driver has stopped working and reset. Core would be at 405. I would have to reboot comp. I found what looks like the cure. 12 hours and doing well at 1350 core.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Alright guys, had to put folding on hold while this WCG Challenge rages; need all available threads. As soon as it's over, I'll resume and push forward.



Well I thought I put it on hold but apparently it's been folding. I deleted the gpu slot and it looked like it stopped.

But just checked because things didn't look right, and it somehow added back in the gpu and cpu slots, while I set it to crunch on the full 8 threads  

Very strange. Just deleted cpu and after current wu finishes, I'm going to stop it through the Challenge. Just very surprised that this happened.


----------



## mstenholm (May 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Well I thought I put it on hold but apparently it's been folding. I deleted the gpu slot and it looked like it stopped.
> 
> But just checked because things didn't look right, and it somehow added back in the gpu and cpu slots, while I set it to crunch on the full 8 threads
> 
> Very strange. Just deleted cpu and after current wu finishes, I'm going to stop it through the Challenge. Just very surprised that this happened.


If you re-start the program and it sees empty slots it will add both CPU and GPU.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

Hey guys, game giveaway going during the WCG Challenge. All ya'll folders are welcomed to jump in too!  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-challenge-game-giveaway.222792/


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2016)

So the new GTX 1080 is not a monster folder - http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/772537-Torin3-s-GTX-1080-Folding-thread/page3
At _stock_ (forced 85 % fan on a FE) it does 750-850k PPD. Considering it runs at 1860 MHz that is not great numbers but far better than the old king at stock. We still have to see how it does on the "good" WUs (9135, 10490 and so on) where GTX 980 Ti OC'ed numbers are available - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0 .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> So the new GTX 1080 is not a monster folder - http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/772537-Torin3-s-GTX-1080-Folding-thread/page3
> At _stock_ (forced 85 % fan on a FE) it does 750-850k PPD. Considering it runs at 1860 MHz that is not great numbers but far better than the old king at stock. We still have to see how it does on the "good" WUs (9135, 10490 and so on) where GTX 980 Ti OC'ed numbers are available - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0 .


Waiting for GTX 980Ti prices to drop and I'll pick up another. Gotta admit, I'm impressed at what Nvidia did with the 1080.


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Waiting for GTX 980Ti prices to drop and I'll pick up another. Gotta admit, I'm impressed at what Nvidia did with the 1080.


Sure 95 % calculated consumption on a 8 wire supply and 850k PPD is good. I think that my 260 (14k PPD) took up the same amount of juice.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2016)

Wish I could pull this off all day everyday...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2016)

I picked up 2, new looking, Asus GTX 970 STRIX for $300 (for both) from CL!  They, unfortunately, will not be for F@H.  Others are on there for $210-240 and not moving.  And then there's this: EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper - $300  GTX 980 Ti's for $400!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I picked up 2, new looking, Asus GTX 970 STRIX for $300 (for both) from CL!  They, unfortunately, will not be for F@H.  Others are on there for $210-240 and not moving.  And then there's this: EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper - $300  GTX 980 Ti's for $400!



That really is an awesome score!  I checked my CL yesterday and it was fairly lame! No amazing deals like you found.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> That really is an awesome score!  I checked my CL yesterday and it was fairly lame! No amazing deals like you found.



Pretty much the same story here. Never anything worth a crap. 

Seattle and Portland area has some smoking deals a lot of times. Good score as Manofthem stated @thebluebumblebee


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2016)

I take WTB requests.  Ask @BUCK NASTY .  I found those 970's _because_ I was looking for a 970/980 for one of my son's friends.  Tell me how much you're willing to spend on what GPU and I'll keep an eye out for it, with the consideration of my time, distance to the CL listing, and shipping costs.  If I can't directly help F@H, maybe I can help indirectly.


stinger608 said:


> Seattle and Portland area has some smoking deals a lot of times.


We have Intel in this area and Seattle has Microsoft.  We need someone in the Seattle area to "harvest" some of the low hanging fruit for the team.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We need someone in the Seattle area to "harvest" some of the low hanging fruit for the team.




Hmm, I actually have a couple of cousins in the Seattle area. I should check with the one as he has liquid cash. He has worked for Boing for 20 some years and is about to retire. He could grab some of these "smoking" deals.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> smoking


Smoking's okay, hot is not.  I try as hard as I can to make sure that the items that I buy from CL are not stolen.  I see lots of suspicious listing near the I-5 corridor.  It is known that stolen items are transported up and down I-5.  I watch CL so closely that sometimes I think that I can pick out an individual criminal seller.  Someone who's parting out too many systems for instance.  The "I'm leaving the area in a few days." or an out of area phone number are all red flags to me.  No original boxes, misspelling part numbers, or saying something that just doesn't make sense (socket 1155 E5-2687W? Riiiiiiight) causes me to look elsewhere.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2016)

Now that we have new gpu's coming in from both camps it may be time to pick up some nice folding cards at good prices from last generation.

What are the best value cards to pick up for folding? Are the GTX 7 series cards still decent for folding?

Also wondering how well the GTX 1070/1080 and Radeon RX 480 cards will do?

Thoughts?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 20, 2016)

GTX 980 Ti-$400
GTX 980-$300
GTX 970-$200
GTX 960 and 950-$100

The GTX 680 and 770 are pretty much the same cards and they put up numbers less than a 950.  The GTX 780 is a little better than a 960 and the 780 Ti is around a 970 for PPD

The early points for the 1070 and 1080 are good but they are always cherry picked for PPD.   I have seen 600k for the 1070 and that would put it around a 980 Ti and over 1 million for the 1080.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> GTX 980 Ti-$400
> 
> The early points for the 1070 and 1080 are good but they are always cherry picked for PPD.   I have seen 600k for the 1070 and that would put it around a 980 Ti and over 1 million for the 1080.



I didn't see any number for the 1070 but the 1080 with an OC does 750k and above. As hertz said 1M is possible with the right WU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database/1640_20#post_25264886

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-1070-PPD-m2497761.aspx

I like to click on things and I don't have any 10xx cards.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 20, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database/1640_20#post_25264886
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-1070-PPD-m2497761.aspx
> 
> I like to click on things and I don't have any 10xx cards.


Been away for a week. I was looking for 1070 data before since it could be a good PPD/$ if you didn't want to go all the way to 1080. Decent numbers for the 1070. Let's see when the dust settles and the prices stabilizes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2016)

If the RX480 is as good as AMD says it is, used GTX 980's should end up under $200.


----------



## Ithanul (Jul 3, 2016)

Hmmm, so the 1070 and 1080 is not much of a upgrade in folding depart compare to a 980Ti with a high OC.

At least now I can easily wait out till big Pascal.  Maybe I nab a RX480 or if I can get this one peep to sell his R9 380 to me will keep me a bit busy with tinkering until then.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 7, 2016)

Good news.  Talked (PM) to TeXBill !  He's been real busy the last couple of years.  Did not ask him about F@H, just glad to know that he's still kicking.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Good news.  Talked (PM) to TeXBill !  He's been real busy the last couple of years.  Did not ask him about F@H, just glad to know that he's still kicking.




That is great news man!!!! I've wondered about him several times in the last couple of years.


----------



## Ithanul (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyways, going to bug a bit.  Trying to get some data on the cards.  Especially the several PPD and on what cores.

So far I only have a bit from the guys over on OCN since we have a spreedsheet that being built up.

For some ideas on what I am doing with the data.  Here some charts for ye eyes.




 


 


 

Kind of want more data points.  The more the better the charts can reflect F@H performance for the cards.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 13, 2016)

290 outperforming a 290x? Not from my testing. Avg 60 to 70k more from a 290x over a 290 both Windforce OC editions. Good Idea though.


----------



## Ithanul (Jul 13, 2016)

That the reason I need more data points.

I am trying myself to get a R9 290X to put into a build.  When I do, I plan to fold on it to get more data points for the spreed sheet.

So, if peeps can post some data points on their cards.  I can get those in and recalculate the charts.

Ok.  Made a form.

http://goo.gl/forms/UQOZuhQ9k3daQazx2

Anything not working right post here.

Chart on nVidia.  Still working on getting as much data.
Only a few data points on the 1070 and 1080.
Would like some more data points on the Titan X.  These are a bit older data points from it.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2016)

I haven't updated the Nvidia driver on the 980 since installing it several months back. Any urgency on that regarding folding, or can I simply let it chug along til I _need_ to update?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm still using an older driver on my 980.  I think it is a 358.xx.  The GTX 980 is the only card I have folding right now and it is the TC over at OCN.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2016)

I call dibs.  TechPowerUp Gives Away an ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX Graphics Card


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I call dibs.  TechPowerUp Gives Away an ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX Graphics Card


That could move you well up in the folding rank during the winter. Good luck.


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2016)

What are respectable folding numbers these days? My 660ti puts out between 60 and 90k depending on the unit. My i5 2400, by contrast, only puts out 4k. Seems not worth the energy at all. Does anyone even do CPU folding anymore?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2016)

Not many I think most switch CPU to boinc.we have a team for that too


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm well aware of that. At some point I switched to WCG exclusively, dropping FAH for a number of reasons (namely power, heat, and the fact that FAH eats a CPU core anyways, so robbing peter to pay paul as it were). Now, for other reasons (power, heat, evil data cap), I've almost left the scene completely (not that I really wanted to make that choice, but it had to be done).

I remember when we first started FAH, before the SMP client even came out. People with dual cores or better could run multiple instances of the single core client simultaneously, and then SMP came along and showed massive gains over running even multiple instances of the single core client. Then GPU folding came along and totally crushed CPU folding, until CPU folding made a major comeback with i7 chips running -bigadv units. Then, that went away and now it seems GPU performance skyrocketed while CPUs have been left in the dust. I see -bigadv is still possible with 16 threads, but such requirements are seriously out of range for even the majority of us here on the tech forums... and even if one had such a machine (5960x/6900k/6950x/super xeon) would it even be worth it in the face of GPU folding today?


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 7, 2016)

Stanford stopped the big work units in early in 2015.  Back then you still needed a 2P or 4P rig to get things done with the short time limit to get the QRB.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2016)

hat said:


> would it even be worth it in the face of GPU folding today?


No.


----------



## hat (Aug 7, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Stanford stopped the big work units in early in 2015.  Back then you still needed a 2P or 4P rig to get things done with the short time limit to get the QRB.


So bigadv is just plain dead now?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2016)

hat said:


> So bigadv is just plain dead now?


TPU's F@H Team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 31, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0
From what I'm seeing there, it looks like the 1080 does about the same as the 980 Ti, but uses about 60 watts less.  Am I seeing that right?
I was aiming to get a 980, but I might aim a little higher.  There's a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper for $300 on CL.  Or Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon Platinum for $350


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 31, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0
> From what I'm seeing there, it looks like the 1080 does about the same as the 980 Ti, but uses about 60 watts less.  Am I seeing that right?
> I was aiming to get a 980, but I might aim a little higher.  There's a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper for $300 on CL.  Or Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon Platinum for $350


As I see it a 1070 trades blow with the 980 Ti on same projects (11429, 11706, 11707). There is so big difference between different projects on the same GPU that you need to compare it project by project . I see anything between 220 and 360K on my 970s during the past year. If/when I replace any of my GPUs it will be with a 1070.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, 1070, 1080, and 980Ti trade blows.

Reason I have not bother with Pascal considering both my Tis can fold at 1519MHz.  On super rare occasions I get those lovely WUs that give me 950k+ PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 4, 2016)

Kakao Stats is working again - http://kakaostats.alexbueno.me/members?team=50711


----------



## slozomby (Sep 12, 2016)

they really need to work on the point guestimates.
that's on my 1060.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 12, 2016)

slozomby said:


> they really need to work on the point guestimates.
> that's on my 1060.
> View attachment 78713



That normal for a GTX 1060.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 12, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> That normal for a GTX 1060.


3.6M is normal? 360K is what i'd expect. somehow there was an extra digit.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 12, 2016)

slozomby said:


> 3.6M is normal?


No. I read it as 360k first as well. http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php will give you a more precise estimation based on the current frame time. In your case 1:47 and 399,900 PPD.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Sep 14, 2016)

if a 1060 can net 3.6m I think I need to snag one from work lol

Also I need to up to a 1000-1500 PSU so I can install my 970 and 960 alongside my 390x


----------



## slozomby (Sep 21, 2016)

turned my 1080 back on. time to eat up some of that pie.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 21, 2016)

slozomby said:


> turned my 1080 back on. time to eat up some of that pie.



Does that thing get about 800k+ PPD?  I'm folding with a GTX 980 Ti and a GTX 970 and both are pretty much stock right now.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> Does that thing get about 800k+ PPD?  I'm folding with a GTX 980 Ti and a GTX 970 and both are pretty much stock right now.


the reporting is 750-850k estimated ppd every time i've checked. folding doesnt seem to like it when i get it running over 2ghz however so i've got it back on stock clocks.. i havent run it in folding enough to get a real good lock on actual numbers. 
in boinc collatz testing the 1080 would run a WU in 1.5 minutes. the 1060 was 5 minutes and the 960 was 9 minutes. ( and the igpu was 43 minutes).


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 22, 2016)

That is my daily rig that I am folding with.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

the 1080 in my gaming Desktop


the Linux box running a little slow ( 92xx projects seem to drag it down)


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyone know why my badge isnt updating points?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 7, 2016)

Did you check the coding?


----------



## Disco5 (Oct 7, 2016)

Might be a question asked many times before, ok it is a question asked many times before!
But how do I get a Folding Member Title or list of where I am folding etc, OK mong question over!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

Are you looking stats?   http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## Disco5 (Oct 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you looking stats?   http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


Thank you.
Now I know where to look.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

Also, if you're talking about the F@H badges: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-apply-install-your-folding-badge.105073/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, I don't know what the hell I was looking at before, but I was way off:
> *
> System Idle: *
> 
> ...


Based on this and the reviews of 970's and 980's, I came to the conclusion that I wanted 980's because I thought that they would use (basically) the same watts as a 970.  Sunday, I was sitting here with a bad cold and looking at CL.  Lo and behold, someone was selling a GTX 980 Strix and a GTX 980 Gaming for $300!  For the pair!  Sure is nice to see nearly 700K PPD (for both) with stock clocks.  I have not loaded the CPU (WCG) and what I've seen is 415 watts with a stock clocked 2600K.  They do put a 25% load on the CPU.  They look funny stuffed in an Antec 300!  The GPU's are longer than the vertical support in that case, but they do fit behind it.  I finally have something to give that Seasonic P-760 to do.
Took me 2 years to get my first million.
_Edit: I do not know why I thought it took that long. I started F@H on 02.13.09 and reached my first million on 10.05.09, second million by 12.22.09._


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Based on this and the reviews of 970's and 980's, I came to the conclusion that I wanted 980's because I thought that they would use (basically) the same watts as a 970.  Sunday, I was sitting here with a bad cold and looking at CL.  Lo and behold, someone was selling a GTX 980 Strix and a GTX 980 Gaming for $300!  For the pair!  Sure is nice to see nearly 700K PPD (for both) with stock clocks.  I have not loaded the CPU (WCG) and what I've seen is 415 watts with a stock clocked 2600K.  They do put a 25% load on the CPU.  They look funny stuffed in an Antec 300!  The GPU's are longer than the vertical support in that case, but they do fit behind it.  I finally have something to give that Seasonic P-760 to do.
> Took me 2 years to get my first million.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 23, 2016)

Good to see @thebluebumblebee back on the daily folding stats!


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Based on this and the reviews of 970's and 980's, I came to the conclusion that I wanted 980's because I thought that they would use (basically) the same watts as a 970.  Sunday, I was sitting here with a bad cold and looking at CL.  Lo and behold, someone was selling a GTX 980 Strix and a GTX 980 Gaming for $300!  For the pair!  Sure is nice to see nearly 700K PPD (for both) with stock clocks.  I have not loaded the CPU (WCG) and what I've seen is 415 watts with a stock clocked 2600K.  They do put a 25% load on the CPU.  They look funny stuffed in an Antec 300!  The GPU's are longer than the vertical support in that case, but they do fit behind it.  I finally have something to give that Seasonic P-760 to do.
> Took me 2 years to get my first million.


Very nice nab.

If there one advantage to Pascal.  It is the fact that the cards made Maxwells very cheap to get.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Aye aye Captain:


----------



## infrared (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey, I'll be chipping in with 2 old gtx titan's, can't fold 24/7 but should be able to net us at least 200k ppd.

Hello to all my old friends


----------



## slozomby (Nov 12, 2016)

note to self: pause folding before firing up doom. folding doesn't seem to like running concurrently with it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2016)

F@H is quite the prima donna and doesn't get along well with anything else.  WCG, on the other hand, is quite the gentleman and tries to stay out of the way.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2016)

111frodon said:


> Thanks that's i wanted to know. I'll probably buy used, so that'll change the game a little (for example i can buy two 970 for a little less than a new 1070). My 290 will surely go to a friend of mine (quite a bit an upgrade from a gtx 460!) and i'll buy at least two maybe three gpus (one or two to drive a 4k tv and another one for a desktop for my son).





slozomby said:


> given a choice i'd take a 1070 over 2 970's purely for the power savings. at stock speeds the 1070 will be really close to sli performance of the 2 970's without having to worry about sli actually working and use well under half the power/heat. and if you plan on doing any gaming on the 4k tv the extra vram of the 1070 will be useful. if the tv is just going to be for movies and crunching then a single 970 is more than sufficient.
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> *this is probly the wrong thread to discuss this. *



This is more appropriate thread I suppose 

I think I'm with @slozomby here and say a 1070 over 2 970s, if folding is the intention, or gaming for that matter.
However the benefit to the 970/980s is that they're dropped so much in price. @thebluebumblebee picked up like 2 980s for like $300 iirc.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay guys.  What can we do to grow the team?  I was poking around at EOC and was stunned to see that we as a team are about to be passed as a team by Barnacules Nerdgasm, and that team was only created on 8/30/2016!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 15, 2016)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Barna...10&sp=4&cvid=c18dd55a19924b6e85e53c7653e9a7b3

I noticed that team was running faster than the other teams when they joined.  Close to 800,00 subscribers on the tube and the team is full of heavy hitters.

To attract more folders the folding threads need to be more active and you have to go out and recruit and be there to help them if they have questions.

From what I have seen on many different websites people are switching to BOINC, WCG or a team that pays them.  Folding used to be about the fun and contributing but so many things have changed.


----------



## 111frodon (Nov 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> This is more appropriate thread I suppose
> 
> I think I'm with @slozomby here and say a 1070 over 2 970s, if folding is the intention, or gaming for that matter.
> However the benefit to the 970/980s is that they're dropped so much in price. @thebluebumblebee picked up like 2 980s for like $300 iirc.




Thanks for moving this!

The most important thing for me is ppd/$, as the electricity price here isn't very high. The tv still has to be purchased, so i could buy a 1080p instead of 4k if the gpus i can afford just cannot cope with the super high resolution. There's not that much 4k content, hell many tv channels are still on 720p...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2016)

infrared said:


> Hey, I'll be chipping in with 2 old gtx titan's, can't fold 24/7 but should be able to net us at least 200k ppd.
> 
> Hello to all my old friends


When you posted this, I went looking for what you meant by "Hello to all my old friends".  I found one other similar user on another team, but nothing here at TPU.  Lo and behold, I found a reference in TPU's F@H Team.  Because that user shows your long standing with F@H, I thought you might be interested - maybe even switching back? http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=226851


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> When you posted this, I went looking for what you meant by "Hello to all my old friends".  I found one other similar user on another team, but nothing here at TPU.  Lo and behold, I found a reference in TPU's F@H Team.  Because that user shows your long standing with F@H, I thought you might be interested - maybe even switching back? http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=226851
> View attachment 81219


Wow, that pre-dates any of us current guys. Nice work @infrared !


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow, I didn't realize it was quite that long ago!  Nice find @thebluebumblebee, I didn't think to look up my old ID. I don't really want to swap back now I'm starting to get a decent amount of work done under my current ID. Maybe I'll just round this one off to an even 10M and go back, whatdyathink?

Thanks guys 
Congrats on the Billion points too @BUCK NASTY, that's some insane devotion 

#FU_Cancer!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2016)

infrared said:


> Wow, I didn't realize it was quite that long ago!  Nice find @thebluebumblebee, I didn't think to look up my old ID. I don't really want to swap back now I'm starting to get a decent amount of work done under my current ID. Maybe I'll just round this one off to an even 10M and go back, whatdyathink?


That's what happens when you search through 64 pages of posts trying to verify when _someone _ started Folding.  As far as I know, that little factoid is only available at one place, on EOC's stats page.  I don't see anything at Stanford.  Therefore, it's no big deal, I just thought you'd might like to know.


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's what happens when you search through 64 pages of posts trying to verify when _someone _ started Folding.  As far as I know, that little factoid is only available at one place, on EOC's stats page.  I don't see anything at Stanford.  Therefore, it's no big deal, I just thought you'd might like to know.


Ah, I got ya. Wow, I don't think I would have had the patience to go through that many pages to find me haha, good effort!  

I'm impressed EOC have records going back that far as well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2016)

FYI:
TRENDnet 8-Port Gigabit Switch $13


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2016)

A couple of GPU's that caught my eye this morning:
$180(MIR) PNY GTX 1060 3GB  These perform about 6% lower than their 6GB brothers, but this is ~$60 less.  Should rub shoulders with the GTX 970/980's, around 300K PPD at stock clocks, and these OC easily.
$130 ZOTAC GTX 1050 Ti Mini Okay, cute card, serious PPD.  I can't find any PPD figures today, but since these, at stock clocks, are about the same performance level as the GTX 960's, these should get ~180,000 PPD, with less than 75 watts.


----------



## infrared (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice finds. We need a server board with 10+ pcie slots full of budget gpus like that. 

Something like this:










Maybe we could rent it and get Linus to set it up folding for us!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2016)

infrared said:


> Nice finds. We need a server board with 10+ pcie slots full of budget gpus like that.


It's actually better to get fewer high end GPU's than more low end GPU's by every metric.  Power, cost and PPD are all better.  For instance, a GTX 1070 can be had for $380, and it will average ~700K PPD and use 175 watts.  2 of those 1060's above would cost $360, use 240 watts and produce ~600K PPD.  Four of those 1050 Ti's would cost $520, use 300 watts to produce ~720K PPD.  Why?  QRB.


----------



## infrared (Nov 27, 2016)

Was purely thinking of cost at the time, but you're right, good point.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2016)

infrared said:


> Was purely thinking of cost at the time, but you're right, good point.


The F@H client allows up to 16 slots.  I'd love to see something push that limit, just to see it done.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2016)

Holy crap!  I noticed that I had not gotten any credits over the last 2 update cycles on EOC so I went to investigate.  Maybe I've gotten these before, but I got a _Project: 10493 (Run 1, Clone 4, Gen 238)_ that ended up taking just shy of 9 hours to run and gave _Final credit estimate, 123,899.00 points_!  The other slot, at about the same time, got a _Project: 11424 (Run 5, Clone 18, Gen 0)_ that took about 7 hours and gave  _Final credit estimate, 116,451.00 points_.  Next update will be nice.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 1, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's actually better to get fewer high end GPU's than more low end GPU's by every metric.  Power, cost and PPD are all better.  For instance, a GTX 1070 can be had for $380, and it will average ~700K PPD and use 175 watts.  2 of those 1060's above would cost $360, use 240 watts and produce ~600K PPD.  Four of those 1050 Ti's would cost $520, use 300 watts to produce ~720K PPD.  Why?  QRB.


I got my 1070 about a week ago and beside the fact that the older driver I use since the very recent will crash your folding does that I have to have Firefox running all the time or the GPU will clock down it folds like a dream. 700 kPPD is slightly higher than I see at 2000 MHz (more like 650 K) but if HWinfo is correct it draws the same as the 970 it replaced  150 W/300 kPPD. Factoring in the PSU efficiency that is close to the 175 W stated above.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 2, 2016)

I've reconfigured my folding setup after getting tired of the noise Foldy was making with a 7950 and a 280X. Currently running the 280X and a RX 460. Have another RX 460 which I plan to use to test folding under Linux. Also might be getting back my old Windows box, so that can run the 7950.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The F@H client allows up to 16 slots.  I'd love to see something push that limit, just to see it done.


I would love to see that as well. I could only get 5x GTX970's running under windows and Linux. Had to be a limitation of my GA-990FXA-UD7 or pci-e configuration issue.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 4, 2016)

I am going to be down for awhile. We are moving to our cabin. I will try to be back as fast as I can.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2016)

mx500torid said:


> I will try to be back as fast as I can.


You better be.  Justin's on your tail in that race to join Buck.  I'm just sitting back with the popcorn and watching.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 5, 2016)

Yep my folding  for EVGA has set me back a bit. Gratz to jstn he is hauling the mail.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2016)

There's a problem with really quiet GPU's and F@H.  If the system they're in reboots for some reason, you can't hear it.  Looks like I may have been down for ~15 hours?????  And it got cold here; I _need_ the heat.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's a problem with really quiet GPU's and F@H.  If the system they're in reboots for some reason, you can't hear it.  Looks like I may have been down for ~15 hours?????  And it got cold here; I _need_ the heat.



Even my 480 mm WC/1000 rpm noise blockers makes more noise than my 1070 so yes the lack of heat is what gives it away with any other cooling system. Need heat...my old 7970s cold melt away any ice in five feet distance.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2016)

Just a head up for potential buyers of 1050 and the Ti version for folding use https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29276&start=120
In short the newer drivers (373.06 and higher) will cause folding problems and these two GPUs need newer drivers. So they will not fold for now.


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe one folder on OCN found a way around it.  Have to find the post, give me a minute.

By my understanding he got the card to work with 372 drivers by ini file modding.

Exact quote from NFSxperts on OCN.


> I was using the 375 drivers since they are the only drivers 'officially supported' by 1050ti. I had only just figured out how to mod the ini file so I could install 372 drivers.
> 
> Yeah I'm using the nacl client on a few rigs, that's why the completed number is so high, the v7 client will automatically stop if it fails too many WUs. (looking at the stats you can tell the month I switched my smp clients over to nacl, the number doubled)
> 
> I just swapped the 1050ti from the 750ti into folding rig2. It gets around 180k to 240k depending on WU. (mostly 200k). I don't have it clocked up to 1911mhz because of the temps.




Also, latest Linux drivers are a no go too.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I believe one folder on OCN found a way around it.  Have to find the post, give me a minute.
> 
> By my understanding he got the card to work with 372 drivers by* ini file modding.*
> 
> ...


So not for every body if they have to guess what what to mod . Thx. for adding. It just underline that these GPU's might not be first choice right now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Just a head up for potential buyers of 1050 and the Ti version for folding use https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29276&start=120
> In short the newer drivers (373.06 and higher) will cause folding problems and these two GPUs need newer drivers. So they will not fold for now.


Maybe this fixes it?


> GeForce Hot Fix driver version *376.48*
> Answer ID 4288 Updated 12/21/2016 01:06 PM
> GEFORCE HOTFIX DRIVER VERSION 376.48
> This is GeForce Hot Fix driver version 376.48 that addresses the following:
> ...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 22, 2016)

^ I will try when I come home in a week or so from work in Turkey. Not that I own a 1050 but since my 1070 down clocks with current driver (older version) without Firefox running in the background it could benefit me as well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2016)

Darn: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/5937998426.html
XFX Black Edition Double D RADEON R9 290 for $125 or 2 for $225


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Darn: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sop/5937998426.html
> XFX Black Edition Double D RADEON R9 290 for $125 or 2 for $225



Keep in mind, them are not the "X" versions though. 

Still a pretty good deal.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 30, 2016)

I really thought about grabbing them, but from what I can tell, they'll use about 100 watts more than a GTX 980 but get 50-75,000 PPD less.


----------



## infrared (Dec 31, 2016)

I really need my own place... Mum opened my curtains this morning and blocked the entire intake of my computer while folding&crunching, nearly cooked it, coolant temp was 57c!!!! 40c is the max i usually allow it to reach. Surprised the pump didn't give up. 

I wonder how many computers on tpu have been killed by clumsy relatives.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ah, 57 isn't that terrible really. If it would have been hitting 80c or 90c then there would be a serious concern.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2016)

infrared said:


> I really need my own place... Mum opened my curtains this morning and blocked the entire intake of my computer while folding&crunching, nearly cooked it, coolant temp was 57c!!!! 40c is the max i usually allow it to reach. Surprised the pump didn't give up.
> 
> I wonder how many computers on tpu have been killed by clumsy relatives.


I'm to blame for most such issues in my house unfortunately, I had a brain fart once and used a random ally box for a reservoir because it looked ok, 2 months of neglected folding later I noticed no water going through some pipes and the water in the CPU block bubbling away(crazy algy buildup left a crazy mess most bits got binned), it didn't shut off due to my crazy settings in BIOS either DOH, still here though  , I can't remember what it was at but it was Hot like 90+ hot.
Still a p4 I had and fitted the HS shit on hit over 200 for a few seconds and lived too.


----------



## infrared (Dec 31, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, 57 isn't that terrible really. If it would have been hitting 80c or 90c then there would be a serious concern.


If it was a car that'd be the case.... In a pc not so much. CPU was at 90c, and pump is only rated to 60c (xspc actually put a note in with it saying max is 50, but Liang say 60) so it could have potentially stopped working and then bad things would happen.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ah, got ya. I thought you were referring to the CPU temp as being 57c. Yep, that is way high for the pump. Sorry I misunderstood ya bro.


----------



## infrared (Dec 31, 2016)

It's cool, I figured that was what you meant 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'm to blame for most such issues in my house unfortunately, I had a brain fart once and used a random ally box for a reservoir because it looked ok, 2 months of neglected folding later I noticed no water going through some pipes and the water in the CPU block bubbling away(crazy algy buildup left a crazy mess most bits got binned), it didn't shut off due to my crazy settings in BIOS either DOH, still here though  , I can't remember what it was at but it was Hot like 90+ hot.
> Still a p4 I had and fitted the HS shit on hit over 200 for a few seconds and lived too.



Wow, that's nuts lol, I wonder how long it was running like that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2016)

infrared said:


> It's cool, I figured that was what you meant
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's nuts lol, I wonder how long it was running like that.


I couldn't tell but the sludge stopped the pump so it had been over half an HR minimum and I checked when I came in from work so it could have been a while (upto9hrs) but I always have it in view so not longer than that I think.
I didn't realise pumps were rated so low on temp , makes sense though as the above killed both pumps I used ,I thought that unlucky but clearly just the way.
I had a pc rad clean out recently due to my water temp hitting the high 50s I'm glad I did now it's back at 44 and I learned something .


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2016)

I was were close to run a pump with 0 C water a week ago. Not my own but a 110 kW one. All water had frozen over night. Ups.


----------



## infrared (Jan 1, 2017)

wow, 110kW pump  is there a cut-off or would it have cooked the motor if it froze up? I'd love to see a pic of that monster!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 1, 2017)

infrared said:


> wow, 110kW pump  is there a cut-off or would it have cooked the motor if it froze up? I'd love to see a pic of that monster!


It would have tripped on over current but who know that could have been damaged in the process. Design 26 m3/h @ 40 bar. In fact it was there for cooling but for cement kiln gas down from 330-350 C to a temperature that a fabric filter can handle.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2017)

MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G for $330 FS: GTX 1070 FE,  GTX 980TI, GTX 760, CORSAIR 900D, EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2, Corsair H100i and more


----------



## infrared (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone know if there's an option I can put on the slot for GPU 0 that would make it only fold when pc is idle, while allowing the 2nd card to carry on folding? I'm using my pc a fair bit atm and having to manually start & stop one of them is annoying, and I don't want both to stop. I tried google and came up empty 

Cheers


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2017)

You don't have that option. What you can do is to delete one slot when you don't want it to fold and add it again when you do.


----------



## infrared (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks MStenholm  Damn, that sucks. I suppose it's not a big deal, I just like to have things as automated as possible.  At the minute I'm just right clicking one and pausing it that way, I think deleting a slot also removes the current WU as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2017)

infrared said:


> Thanks MStenholm  Damn, that sucks. I suppose it's not a big deal, I just like to have things as automated as possible.  At the minute I'm just right clicking one and pausing it that way, *I think deleting a slot also removes the current WU as well*.


I have a rig with two similar GTX 970s. If I delete a slot with two WUs in progress the other one takes over once it has completed its job. Bad for Early return bonus.
I had all sorts of problems getting my workshop PC up and running. It wouldn't boot past C1 with more then one stick of RAM. Finally I gave up and went looking for the spare set of sticks I have _somewhere_. Once again I gave up after 1 hour search in all the usual places. The next day I gave it a try again and YES it took all three stick and after some failed WU I removed the old AMD driver and feed it a proper driver. One GTX 970 and one stock i7-920 is now trying to heat that room up. So far not with a lot of luck. It was 8 C the last time I checked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> If I delete a slot with two WUs in progress the other one takes over once it has completed its job.


Good to know.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2017)

infrared said:


> I wonder how many computers on tpu have been killed by clumsy relatives.


Number of years ago, someone closed my door back in summer while I was out and it raised the temp in the room up to something ridiculously hot. Nothing permanently damaged, but had some PCs pretty seriously unhappy.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 8, 2017)

Has anyone else been struggling to get work units for AMD cards


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't have AMD, but I'm not seeing an issue at F@H's forums.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 8, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't have AMD, but I'm not seeing an issue at F@H's forums.


Might be my net or something because I have not been able to download a job sometimes and for my room is cold dohh.
I'm house/dog sitting but I'll sort it asap.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Might be my net or something because I have not been able to download a job sometimes and for my room is cold dohh.
> I'm house/dog sitting but I'll sort it asap.


They miss you.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 8, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They miss you.


Really odd was sat refusing to download or something but I rebooted and all is well again.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a problem maybe someone can help me with. We have moved to our cabin until we find a new place close to the city. I am using my phone for the internet thru Cricket. I have a download speed of 8.5 mbps. I am using foxfi on my main comp then using connectify to get my other comps online. The problem is my main comp works perfectly, but my other comps with only do one wu then fail to get another. The only way to start another is to restart the comp. Im trying, but this is getting very frustrating. I saw where the beta does better on connecting but it didnt work for me. I have all power setting on full to make sure nothing is stopping the comp. Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't think you have a F@H problem, I think you have a networking problem.  May I suggest you repost this over in the networking forum?


mx500torid said:


> then fail to get another. The only way to start another is to restart the comp.


Does that computer connect to the Internet before the restart?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 17, 2017)

They are all on the internet, but it says it fails to get a work unit from the server


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2017)

I know just enough about networking to royally screw things up, so my guess is that you have a port problem, that you need to open some port???????????


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

See Nvidia driver fix *W10 new release 378.49.*

*FIXED:  *[Folding @ Home] Work unit errors occur. [200262613/1831430]

See TPU post # 4:  *https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/geforce-driver-378-49-whql.230067/*


----------



## kkarab (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I recently began to fold again with my GTX 980 Ti and i noticed that the ppd production has taken a huge plunge compared to what i was getting more than 6 months ago. I distinctly remember that the highest ppd was reaching 900.000 with 21 core and now it doesn't even get close to 600.000!  I am currently using windows 10 64bit and the latest driver 378.49. What is the best production ppd driver for the 900 GPUs or the 980 ti specifically?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2017)

kkarab said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently began to fold again with my GTX 980 Ti and i noticed that the ppd production has taken a huge plunge compared to what i was getting more than 6 months ago. I distinctly remember that the highest ppd was reaching 900.000 with 21 core and now it doesn't even get close to 600.000!  I am currently using windows 10 64bit and the latest driver 378.49. What is the best production ppd driver for the 900 GPUs or the 980 ti specifically?


BTW, is/was this you on the PC Magazine Greek Edition team?



 
If so, 
Anyway, I don't currently Fold on Windows, but I don't ever recall a driver issue causing a 30% performance drop.  Is your system also doing something else?  Have you left a thread (or 2) idle for the F@H GPU?


----------



## kkarab (Feb 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, is/was this you on the PC Magazine Greek Edition team?
> View attachment 83659
> If so,
> Anyway, I don't currently Fold on Windows, but I don't ever recall a driver issue causing a 30% performance drop.  Is your system also doing something else?  Have you left a thread (or 2) idle for the F@H GPU?



Dear Sir, where did you unburied that information? I remember when i was happily folding with my trusted Ati radeon X1800XL, then X2900XT, then HD 3870 and dual-core opteron in 939 socket! Good old times!

Yes, that is me and i am still folding for that team now ( using the name *Mandrakoylos*).

Anyway, my current cpu is rarely working above 15%. I tried assigning specific threads to the folding core but it didn't change anything.

I will download and use the official 368.69 drivers (june 2016) to see if the production is affected at all. Will post findings soon enough...


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2017)

kkarab said:


> Dear Sir, where did you unburied that information? I remember when i was happily folding with my trusted Ati radeon X1800XL, then X2900XT, then HD 3870 and dual-core opteron in 939 socket! Good old times!
> 
> Yes, that is me and i am still folding for that team now.
> 
> ...


Some have mentioned that the newer drivers are not optimal for the "older" HW. I my self stay on 353.06 on my 970s but I didn't test the new stuff, and yes it is not 980 Ti.


----------



## kkarab (Feb 1, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Some have mentioned that the newer drivers are not optimal for the "older" HW. I my self stay on 353.06 on my 970s but I didn't test the new stuff, and yes it is not 980 Ti.



What is your range of ppd production during the last month or sow if may i ask?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2017)

kkarab said:


> What is your range of ppd production during the last month or sow if may i ask?


Long story short 300-320k PPD for the four GPUs (as reported by HFM,net). There is some shitty WUs out there. I now have 264k for a 9152. The 13500s are the best guide since they produce about the same always.  On these I do 310-330k PPD (high on single GPU setup).

I'm out of country and it is late so I relay on BBB to give you the link to the PPD data base.


----------



## kkarab (Feb 1, 2017)

From the last month my range is 460K-600K and my average is mostly 490K-ish. Can i assume that my production is within reasonable numbers and not bother anymore, or should i investigate more? I think i will try some older drivers just to make the comparison.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2017)

kkarab said:


> From the last month my range is 460K-600K and my average is mostly 490K-ish. Can i assume that my production is within reasonable numbers and not bother anymore, or should i investigate more? I think i will try some older drivers just to make the comparison.


Found it - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0
These guys only show their best results so if you had 900k PPD for your 980 Ti you got a speciel WU....


----------



## kkarab (Feb 1, 2017)

I calculated the average ppd from all the entries for GTX 980 ti/windows 10 64bit and it's 589K. mine as i said is 490K so 100K lower from average. There is still the matter of GPU frequency thow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2017)

kkarab said:


> Dear Sir, where did you unburied that information?


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=180956


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2017)

I checked FreeDC and noticed I wasn't listed at all.  Checked the pc and it was running, but when I opened the program, I had an error:







I've never seen this before, very vexing.  I rebooted and restarted folding, and it auto populated the slots again.  It seems to be working now but I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I checked FreeDC and noticed I wasn't listed at all.  Checked the pc and it was running, but when I opened the program, I had an error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody else having trouble with folding just stopping? My 980 isn't working right now, but I didn't have the time to look into it yet. 

Yesterday morning I checked it to see it not folding, not working at all. Did the same thing almost 2 weeks ago and now again. When I get home I'll be reinstalling the client and the drivers, then give it another go.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2017)

No problems here, but I'm on Linux.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 12, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Anybody else having trouble with folding just stopping? My 980 isn't working right now, but I didn't have the time to look into it yet.
> 
> Yesterday morning I checked it to see it not folding, not working at all. Did the same thing almost 2 weeks ago and now again. When I get home I'll be reinstalling the client and the drivers, then give it another go.



Does the log say anything?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2017)

It is clear from your past production (many WUs, few points) that the GPU failed a lot and hence it was stopped from downloading in a period. I can't remember the length of that period but a fresh install will bypass that that quarantine. Try an older driver.

I'm back home but only for a day so my last GPU will most likely not be fired up. That one has really poor wireless connection and need daily nursing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 12, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Anybody else having trouble with folding just stopping? My 980 isn't working right now, but I didn't have the time to look into it yet.
> 
> Yesterday morning I checked it to see it not folding, not working at all. Did the same thing almost 2 weeks ago and now again. When I get home I'll be reinstalling the client and the drivers, then give it another go.


I have but I re installed f@h and it went away , initially I thought there was no work units.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2017)

I just got back from being away so I'll check it out this evening. Thanks for the ideas and info. First things I'll do is reinstall the client and see what happens from there.

The driver I've been running is the same I've for almost a year, I don't remember which version it is.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Anybody else having trouble with folding just stopping? My 980 isn't working right now, but I didn't have the time to look into it yet.
> 
> Yesterday morning I checked it to see it not folding, not working at all. Did the same thing almost 2 weeks ago and now again. When I get home I'll be reinstalling the client and the drivers, then give it another go.



@manofthem Same thing happened to me.  The client kept saying downloaded files were corrupt.  I was using Nvidia driver 364.72.  I upgraded to 376.53 and have had no further issues.  (I'm using windows 10 with a GTX 970)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> @manofthem Same thing happened to me.  The client kept saying downloaded files were corrupt.  I was using Nvidia driver 364.72.  I upgraded to 376.53 and have had no further issues.  (I'm using windows 10 with a GTX 970)



Thanks few the insight as well. I think driver update is the next order of business.

I've had zero time to mess with anything so this evening I remoted in and reinstalled the client, but I didn't reinstall the driver; that'll be the next step but tbh I don't remember which driver is installed. It seemed to start OK, but I'll keep an eye on it shortly and see what happens.


Edit: checked in on it tonight and it errored out again. Looks like I'll have to give the driver (and the client again) a reinstall. Hope to get it working tomorrow as I'm beat for now.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2017)

I've had errors and no folding for a while now.  Just did a driver uninstall and update reinstall with a CCleaner clean in between. I also wiped the F@h client and data, followed by reinstall and signing back in. It's folding again so I'll check it in the morning and see how it fairs, but I won't be surprised if more errors pop up.  I'll report back when I know something.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2017)

Crap.  Forgot to post about tonight's NOVA episode.  The subject is "How the art of origami, or paper folding, is influencing *scientific advances*, drug development and future NASA space missions."  I don't know for sure, but the preview seemed to be mentioning F@H.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 16, 2017)

Update:  They did not mention F@H and Stanford, but they did mention protein folding, crowdsourcing (DC), the Foldit app/game, and Rosetta@home.  Was very interesting.


----------



## xvi (Feb 22, 2017)

Greetings all! We now have our own Distributed Computing channel in TPU's Discord server labeled #wcg-fah!

Currently, this is shared between the World Community Grid and Folding@Home teams. If it becomes popular, we can split it into two groups. If not, we can burn it down!

To join, please read the rules in Toothless's Discord post here.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2017)

MSI GTX 1080 DUKE Edition $560 2 days only


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2017)

A couple of days ago, I finally ran the updates on my Linux systems.  Is it just coincidence what has happened with F@H?  I was averaging 350K PPD for each GTX 980.  Now I'm seeing better than 400K per????


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2017)

@thebluebumblebee  Your average have gone up from around 700k to 750K in the last few days so you might be right. Not bad.


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice numbers! Makes my ~260k per card look pretty slow.. gtx980's ftw!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 12, 2017)

A bit of a different datapoint. An unlocked RX460, though no aux power, so it's hitting power limit. The other one's a R9 280X.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2017)

924,469 yesterday.  I must have gotten into a bunch of high PPD WU's.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2017)

Caught it:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2017)

I hope my 800K+ PPD average is because of a new WU, and not my failure to run the update.

Edit: And the bad thing about 800K PPD?  I can smell 1M PPD.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I hope my 800K+ PPD average is because of a new WU, and not my failure to run the update.
> 
> Edit: And the bad thing about 800K PPD?  I can smell 1M PPD.



Doesn't the 980 average around 400k ppd? Just looked above and saw your card was averaging around 350k, so that's a nice boost. 


Checked last night and my folding rig was also crunching 100% all 8 threads, so there was likely some slow down on one of the sides. Now back to 7 threads so maybe it'll help even out my numbers on that rig?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't know why, but I thought the 980 was a 350K PPD GPU, so I was happy as a clam to get just that.  I know that chart exists, but I didn't expect to get close to those values with my stock clocked GPU's.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't know why, but I thought the 980 was a 350K PPD GPU, so I was happy as a clam to get just that.  I know that chart exists, but I didn't expect to get close to those values with my stock clocked GPU's.














 Damn power hungry low performing monsters.  Windows 10 rig, both running @100%


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MSI GTX 1080 DUKE Edition $560 2 days only


Now it's $470! That cooler should be great for F@H.
Also, my mistake of not updating cost me somewhere around 12 million points!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

Latter today, or when I reach 150M, I will stop F@H.   Don't know when I'll be back.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Latter today, or when I reach 150M, I will stop F@H.   Don't know when I'll be back.


You made a good run this time. See you when the snow hits Portland. I will reduce soon as well, at least one 970 will be taken down since that rig crashes daily and re-starts in Linux (dual boot).


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Latter today, or when I reach 150M, I will stop F@H.   Don't know when I'll be back.



Is it because of summer?

I stopped the other day too. I didn't want to but I needed the extra threads for the WCG Challenge.

As soon as it ends, I'll be back to folding; can't let that 980 go to waste 



mstenholm said:


> You made a good run this time. See you when the snow hits Portland. I will reduce soon as well, at least one 970 will be taken down since that rig crashes daily and re-starts in Linux (dual boot).



Same question as bbb, do you reduce because of summer and hot months?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Is it because of summer?
> 
> I stopped the other day too. I didn't want to but I needed the extra threads for the WCG Challenge.
> 
> ...


Yes. I pay around $ 0.3/kWh which is OK during winter where it substitute other heat sources. As I said last year I will match or surpass the previous year monthly production so even during peak summer I will be doing 10M/mouth.  I'm planing to replace my i7 920/GTX 970 with either a Linux based 1700 or a Windows based 7700k before next winter with a nice 1080 (Ti)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Is it because of summer?


The deal I have with my wife is that I can run these DC boxes when we need the heat.  We've had the windows open too much lately.  I also want the threads for the challenge and the 2 kind of came together.
I do love what these 980's have done and continue to do.  I got them for a song and am torn between keeping them or getting rid of them while I can most likely sell them for more then what I paid for them.


----------



## infrared (Mar 23, 2017)

BBB, Nice one, 150M points is very impressive! Thanks for doing the milestones/pie too.



manofthem said:


> Is it because of summer?
> 
> I stopped the other day too. I didn't want to but I needed the extra threads for the WCG Challenge.
> 
> As soon as it ends, I'll be back to folding; can't let that 980 go to waste


I've done the same, stopped folding for this week. I want to retire the Kepler titans from folding at some point, they're just too damn power hungry for the PPD they produce. Hopefully I'll get them going again after the WCG challenge until I get a 1080 or vega.
Without them heating my wc loop I can really push the 6700k hard too, it's been crunching at 4.7ghz 1.46v for a while now and 60c across all cores!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's what I've been seeing a lot lately, about 840K.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's what I've been seeing a lot lately, about 840K.



Very nice there.  Nearly 1M pee day, you're flying!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2017)

Makes me sad to shut it down.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2017)

Challenge game giveaway is open- head over here for a chance at some awesome games! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-challenge-game-giveaway.231881/

Active TPU folders are welcome to join us!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm building a system for a friend, and got to play with a MSI GTX 1080 Ti Armor. (it's in a P100 case with all of the fans on high with an extra AF120 in front) I wanted to see what one of those would do, so naturally I loaded up F@H.  Watching it produce about 1.02M PPD was impressive, but here's the rest of the story.  Running a P10496, it quickly heated up to 83°C (room temperature was 73°F) with 90% fans but it continued to run at 1898 MHz, which seems to be it's natural max.  It also put a 32% load on the CPU (i5-6600K)(brand new W10 install).  When I started to write this, I decided to see what it would do on another WU.  It grabbed a P9178 which it's running through with 36 second frames laugh giving it 1.2M PPD, but it seems like it can't get enough to do because it's only running at 90% GPU load (CPU @ 31%) , but that keeps it at 77°C with 79% fans in a 70°F room. (room temp now up 1°)
I'm thinking that if anyone is planning to run F@H on a 1080 Ti, make sure the cooler is up to the task, and that you have a well ventilated case.  The heat just pours out the back of this case, although not much different than my Antec 300 case with the 2 GTX 980's.  The ASUS Strix that w1zzard tested topped out at 70°C

Edit: I've seen 1948 MHz, so it is throttling a little.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2017)

They burn up to 250 W so I'm not surprised. That is at stock clocks?
I'm trying to see how much running PCI-E x16 3.0 will improve over running x8 3.0 (one GPU vs two). One thing I have noticed is that before the bus load was 40.0 % on both (of 8 GT/s). Now I get 30.0 %. Strange. I will let it run a few days to see the trend. I don't need the heat which also means that I will stop one other GTX 970 rig. 600 K PPD down. Hmm.

Edit:
You: P9178 which it's running through with 36 second frames. Me: 50 and 54 seconds on my 1070 @ 2012 MHz.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> That is at stock clocks?


Yes


mstenholm said:


> They burn up to 250 W


I'm going to move a few things around and put it on my watt meter.  Will update then.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2017)

Left it run for 24 hours.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Left it run for 24 hours.



That is frigging amazing numbers!!!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Left it run for 24 hours.


From I have been reading it performs on par with the P Titan X so it could do 1.2-1.4 M PPD with some OC and good cooling and cherry picking.
My little experiment with only have one GPU in my X77 board didn't yield much - 1-2 %. I then found out that that my other GTX 970 rigs running only one had a different driver. Voila 8 % right there. I will re-test with two GPUs in a few days.
How much does it draw your test subject?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That is frigging amazing numbers!!!!!!


And that's with a heavy load of P91xx and P94xx, which it didn't seem to like.


mstenholm said:


> How much does it draw your test subject?


I never got around to that.  I'll try to get to it latter.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 1, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm building a system for a friend, and got to play with a MSI GTX 1080 Ti Armor. (it's in a P100 case with all of the fans on high with an extra AF120 in front)
> I'm thinking that if anyone is planning to run F@H on a 1080 Ti, make sure the cooler is up to the task, and that you have a well ventilated case.  The heat just pours out the back of this case, although not much different than my Antec 300 case with the 2 GTX 980's.  The ASUS Strix that w1zzard tested topped out at 70°C



Just like the 980 Tis, big heat dumps.

I'm finally upgrading from my two 980 Tis.  Right now waiting for the AIB 1080 Tis from EVGA to drop.  Going to be a nice boost in PPD.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2017)

WCG Challenge ended so the 980 is back to folding as of last night.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi @johnerz !


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2017)

We got a new folder - Star_Hunter with what I think is a 1080 Ti. It eats a 10496 at around 1:15 TPF.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2017)

We're having a very cool spring, so I've been able to turn the 980's back on.  It is so tempting to turn the 1080 Ti (silly boy hasn't done anything with his build) back on and become king of the world.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 11, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We're having a very cool spring, so I've been able to turn the 980's back on.  It is so tempting to turn the 1080 Ti (silly boy hasn't done anything with his build) back on and become king of the world.


Tempting 

Edit: I fired up my second 970 (rather my forth). The PPD / GPU take a small hit but 198 % is better than 100 %. I will let it run a week and then turn the rig off.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2017)

MSI GTX 980Ti 6G Gaming (x2 w/ matching SLI bridge) - $400 (FOR THE PAIR!)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MSI GTX 980Ti 6G Gaming (x2 w/ matching SLI bridge) - $400 (FOR THE PAIR!)



That sounds like a very good deal! Would be nice, would be nice...

What's ppd on 980Ti, 450-500k?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2017)

Thats a killer deal!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2017)

manofthem said:


> What's ppd on 980Ti, 450-500k?


I thought they're in the 700-800K range.  There's some as high as 950K here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I thought they're in the 700-800K range.  There's some as high as 950K here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0



Wow, that's insane! No idea they were that high, and it makes that deal even better!


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2017)

mx500torid said:


> Thats a killer deal!



Got an even better deal coming for you guys soon 

Hope to be posting details *AND* pictures in a few days!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2017)

Norton said:


> Got an even better deal coming for you guys soon
> 
> Hope to be posting details *AND* pictures in a few days!



Great!!! Now you have everyone's expectations up!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Great!!! Now you have everyone's expectations up!!!!!


That was the intention   I promise to meet/exceed the expectations!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2017)

*GTX 1080 Ti power numbers*

GPU: MSI Armor
CPU: i5-6600K OC 4.2 with motherboard OC
RAM: 16 GB HyperX DDR4-2133 (I think)
SSD: Hynix 120 GB SSD
OS: W10
PSU: SeaSonic SSR-450RM
Driver: 378.92
Case: P100 2 x 120 mm in front, 1 x 120 mm in back, with the front door open for the P10496
Room temperature: 70-72°F
Meter: P3 Kill A Watt Electricity Load Meter and Monitor P4400






Observations:
On the P9431, it seems as if the system can't keep the GPU busy, or maybe it's the way the project was made.
On the P10496, it's hard to keep the card cool enough to keep it from throttling.  I should have put this in the chart, but that fans are running at 86% or 2100 rpm.  Was surprised to see that opening the front door on the P100 made a difference.  I don't understand the utilization cycling.

Conclusion: Don't buy one of these MSI GTX 1080 TI *ARMOR* 11G's for F@H.

I won't be able to investigate this further.  The person I'm building this system for had the rest of the components delivered, so I'm thinking he's going to want his new toy ASAP.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2017)

Something's here.....




Spoiler:  hint!












It needs a good home, more details soon.....


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2017)

Going to pause folding starting tomorrow for the WCG Challenge, but it'll be back up and running as soon as the Challenge finishes up.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2017)

Our latest crunching challenge is open- TPU folders are welcome to join in and/or hang out.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/

*Hint-* *There's a very special prize available for an active dedicated TPU folder!*


----------



## stinger608 (May 20, 2017)

Wondering a couple of things here. 

First, I have an awesome pair of EK cooled 7970's thanks to an amazing deal from @Norton ! How well will these fold? 

Second, being a pair of cards, will I need to dedicate 2 cores/threads in order for both cards to fold? 


It's been awhile since I was active in folding and I'm going to jump back in after the current crunching challenge has finished. 
Of course, if I did happen to win that amazing 980Ti, that would be the folder card all the way! But, for now, I'm figuring on the pair of awesome cards I got from Bill.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

*If your name is on the list in this thread you are eligible to opt in for a chance to win a GTX 980Ti Kingpin*

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...17-wcg-challenge-special-prize-opt-in.233775/


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wondering a couple of things here.
> 
> First, I have an awesome pair of EK cooled 7970's thanks to an amazing deal from @Norton ! How well will these fold?
> 
> ...


Those 7970 are not bad for folding tbh i used to fold on one but they are power hungry i down clocked mine a bit for efficiency reasons, good luck ont draw though bro.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2017)

Anyone having trouble picking up jobs on amd rx cards?? I keep seeing one waiting for a job and not the same gpu either.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 31, 2017)

I have a weird worry, my pc has been hard faulting now and again lately and have been doing all the obvious things im at stock etc then stock plus a bit volts , now stock memory profile jdec 1333 but ive had it just hang in use once too now , i was folding watching a video and had about ten tabs open.

Heres the weird part , looking through event logs every issue leading upto it was dhcp ip file security and remote control based.

So i unplugged the XP os atom powered cruncher from my network and the issues seam to have stopped, could it have been compromised and could my issues have been symptoms , my main pc is pretty secure.


dont sweat this issue i am struggling to get work units for my gpus atm but im going to stop folding at 220mill for a while anyway , ill be back ,in time.

im going to try some mining , im only saying so you all know where i went but good luck guys and gals.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2017)

i dont know if this allowed, but I am selling my GTX970's if anyone is looking to Grow their Folding Rig's HP.  If your interested, send me a PM and we might be able to work something out. *LINK*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2017)

TODAY ONLY. MUST BE INSTALLED AND REGISTERED TODAY!
Process Lasso Pro 9 FREE TODAY ONLY


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2017)

Decided to give my RX 580 a shot at folding for a little while- stats below:






Its been awhile since I did any folding- any thoughts on the ppd for this card?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2017)

It's good for an AMD GPU.  Looks like those are ~300K PPD GPU's.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's good for an AMD GPU.  Looks like those are ~300K PPD GPU's.


How does that compare to current NVidia gpu's?

Also, I adjusted the fan speed to get the temps to run a little better- currently running aroung 50% speed and temps are steady at 56C


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2017)

Norton said:


> How does that compare to current NVidia gpu's?


You could consult this list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0
But, about the same as a 970/780 Ti and just behind a 1060.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 26, 2017)

I'll help anyone who Folds, or will promise to Fold, to get: EKWB Nvidia GTX 980 reference card waterblock - $40


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 4, 2017)

Had to stop folding due to outrageous heat wave in SF Bay Area.  My little folding box doesn't like the heat.  Also, like everyone else in the area, I have NO A/C.  (It hit 91 inside my apartment yesterday. )


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 5, 2017)

The little PC that could is back folding.  

I know in the wake of Houston, and for those who live anywhere in the US besides the west coast it seems like nothing, but it hit 106 in San Francisco.  Broke the  all time record by 3 degrees.  In the land of fog and cool ocean breezes, virtually no one has A/C.  I took a lot of cold showers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice price on a water cooled GTX 1070: MSI GTX 1070 Seahawk EK X, 2x Toshiba 960GB SSDs


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2017)

GTX 980 up and running!





Got a deal too good to resist from @thebluebumblebee


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 12, 2017)

The mining price madness is over.  Therefore, this will be folding tomorrow.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> The mining price madness is over.  Therefore, this will be folding tomorrow.


Going by w1zzard's numbers, you're going up 40 watts, or 40% more over your 960, and should move from ~170K to ~650K, or 280% more.  Cool!

Edit: I wonder if they'll do a Ti version of this?  Moving from 1,920 shaders to 2,432, which is just 128 less than the 1080.  That's almost a 27% jump.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 14, 2017)

I was finally able to get the GTX 1070 installed.  I was out of compressed air, and had to wait for the smoke from all the fires 50 miles north of me to clear up a bit so I could stand to go outside and get a couple of cans.  

Too early to tell much about PPD, but according to HWiNFO64 every other component in my little AM1 is running cooler!  Something I was hoping for with the change to the 1070.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> I was finally able to get the GTX 1070 installed.  I was out of compressed air, and had to wait for the smoke from all the fires 50 miles north of me to clear up a bit so I could stand to go outside and get a couple of cans.
> 
> Too early to tell much about PPD, but according to HWiNFO64 every other component in my little AM1 is running cooler!  Something I was hoping for with the change to the 1070.


My 1070 pull around 20 W less folding than my 970s. Three GPUs running after a short business trip.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2017)

@NastyHabits , how much of a load is that 1070 putting on the Athlon 5350?  What OS is that running under?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> My 1070 pull around 20 W less folding than my 970s. Three GPUs running after a short business trip.



Thanks for that info @mstenholm. I should be able to fold 24/7/365 with no worries from my electricity bill.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @NastyHabits , how much of a load is that 1070 putting on the Athlon 5350?  What OS is that running under?



@thebluebumblebee FahCore_21 uses 22-25% of the CPU.  I'm running Windows 10 Home 64bit OS.  The Athlon 5350 is one very weak CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> The Athlon 5350 is one very weak CPU.


Maybe weak enough to cost you ~300K PPD?  You're getting GTX 970 numbers.  Check what the GPU usage % is in something like AfterBurner.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe weak enough to cost you ~300K PPD?  You're getting GTX 970 numbers.  Check what the GPU usage % is in something like AfterBurner.


@thebluebumblebee  GPU usage - @80-90%.  

Things to keep in mind re: my low output


Stock clocks
Small form cards = single power input
Small case with horrible air flow/cooling, therefore no overclocking of anything. 

My internet is slow.
The Kabini MB has really slow memory subsystems.
I also got a whole bunch of "BAD WORK UNIT" errors recently.  In the last few months I've gotten lousy PPD.  I'm guessing the WU's are bigger and slower than they were a few months ago.  I'm actually quite pleased with how things are going with the GTX 1070.  Temps have decreased to the point I can now put the case cover back on.  With the 970, I had to leave the case open otherwise on hot days the MB would get too hot and cause errors.  I've recently replace the CPU cooler and now the MB temps are in a safe range.

All in all, I'm pleased with what I'm getting now.  300K+ PPD as compared to 180K+ PPD. Low temps and lower power usage are big wins for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> With the 970..., All in all, I'm pleased with what I'm getting now. 300K+ PPD as compared to 180K+ PPD


You should have been getting over 300K PPD with the 970!
Here are the numbers that @msgclb has posted.  I'm showing you his numbers because he's not some crazy OC'er and he uses W10.  His average is just shy of 600K.






 We need to find you something faster.  Like a G4600 based system.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You should have been getting over 300K PPD with the 970!
> Here are the numbers that @msgclb has posted.  I'm showing you his numbers because he's not some crazy OC'er and he uses W10.  His average is just shy of 600K.
> 
> 
> ...


He "forgot" to include 9414, 9415 and 9431. These are the WU we see these days and they yield lower as you know. OK 600 down to 300 is a long way. What clocks are you using @NastyHabits ?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2017)

GPU = 1898 MHz, VRAM = 3802 MHz.  Everything is stock straigtht out of the box.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2017)

You are not far off my 1987-1999 MHz. I get 552-596k on a 9341 according to HFM.net and that is excluding upload time. What PCIe link speed do you have? I'm at 5 GT/s (2.0 x 16x). I run 10 instances of WCG on my 12 threads leaving two threads for folding and other since it is my daily rig. Win 7 and 373.06 drivers. The newer works worse for me.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2017)

My PCIe link speed is 5 GT/s, same as @mstenholm.  Alas, it looks like I have to upgrade my MB and CPU.  It will, however, have to wait since I just spent a bunch of $$$ to upgrade my main rig and my wallet is rather thin at the moment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> Alas, it looks like I have to upgrade my MB and CPU


Sorry.   I'll keep an eye out for someone getting rid of an i3 or Pentium real cheap.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2017)

@thebluebumblebee  Just for my own info, I started folding on my main rig (I5) into which I put the GTX 970.  Although the results are not spectacular, it's still roughly a 47% increase over the GTX 970 when it was in my AM1!  

I did some "shopping" and I'll be getting an itx 1151 MB and a Kaby Lake i3 as soon as I can afford it.  I have all the other things I need already - case, ram and HD.  It should only be a 30 watt increase in electricity use, which should keep from stepping up to the next level in my power bill.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

WCG 13th Birthday challenge is on- details here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...1-16-11-22-2017-calling-all-crunchers.238851/

Would be great if the TPU folders could join in and lend a hand!


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2017)

Is there an issue with F@H sending work or just with reporting results?

The stats sites haven't updated for a couple of days


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 25, 2017)

@Norton From the Standford stats page: 

"There was an error accessing/using the database.
The Folding@home team is working to fix this issue. "​


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

NastyHabits said:


> @Norton From the Standford stats page:
> 
> "There was an error accessing/using the database.
> The Folding@home team is working to fix this issue. "​


Thanks.

Just checked my folding rig and it's running fine... no monitor on it atm so it was a bit of work to check it


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2017)

Norton, why not try Teamviewer or something to allow you to log in so you don't need anything   I use it across all of my PC's which seems to work ok


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

phill said:


> Norton, why not try Teamviewer or something to allow you to log in so you don't need anything   I use it across all of my PC's which seems to work ok


I know and thanks, but I prefer the hands-on approach though


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been folding (Milkyway I think) on the 6 580's I have for mining every now and again   I'm not sure how they've been working but they are underclocked and under volted.  Is there anything I can do to run Folding on the 580's?

--------------------------------------------------posts merged   ------------------------------------------------------------------



Norton said:


> I know and thanks, but I prefer the hands-on approach though



Well that's another story I think 

The TeamViewer seems to be pretty good for logging on to the PC..  Just without the cables and such


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

phill said:


> I've been folding (Milkyway I think) on the 6 580's I have for mining every now and again  I'm not sure how they've been working but they are underclocked and under volted. Is there anything I can do to run Folding on the 580's?


You can use the info in this link to setup F@H with the TPU team

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just checked my folding rig and it's running fine... no monitor on it atm so it was a bit of work to check it


On this note , I sign in to Google (chrome) they have a fantastic remote desktop app that you essentially sign in on Google on each pc you want to remote use, setup chrome remote desktop on it then you can remote in on any chrome capable Device ie pc phone or tablet , its secure enough and very useable, i ditched all other methods since finding it.
And now I remote run 5 different pcs in 3 locations with it , its even useable to update and reboot since it works all the way through from boot ie you can sign back into a locked pc etc.

Only one of the five has a display attached and the one slight fail I've found is mouse not showing up if its not got a hardware mouse plugged in , i now have mice plugged in though so not one other issue I have found.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 26, 2017)

@Norton  More on FAH server problem.
*Re: No credit from 155.247.166.220 and 155.247.166.219*



by *tug27224* » Wed Nov 22, 2017 9:01 pm

Unfortunately, this has happened before. We believe it to be related to the firewall at our university.
I've already started looking into it and will post updates to this thread.

edit: also, last time this happened all lost credit was awarded at once as soon as the issue was fixed.​My Edit: No one from Stanford has updated this post.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2017)

Huh.  Will you take a look at that?






It's nice to see so many Folding again, along with a sighting of @BUCK NASTY !
I'm planning on adding my GTX 980 soon, so that should push me to about 1M PPD.


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2017)

That is amazing work thebumblebee!!   I love it!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's what our hourly production looks like:





I was poking around on the stats at EOC and noticed that team Whitepages is doing more than 3 times what we are:





Notice anything strange about that?  They're averaging less than 3,600 points per WU!  Most likely running on some cloud system for testing purposes?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2017)

Looking to add a GPU?  I'm seeing GTX 980 Ti's popping up on CL.  $250 for a card capable of 600K PPD isn't that bad.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tains-christmas-giveaway-2017-edition.239962/



*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!!*


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2017)

Been a long time since I folded,  and might be until I can,  but I will probably do it under linux.  Anyone here fold under linux? For Debian/Ubuntu,  do I need all 3 installs?  fahviewer,  fahclient and fahcontrol for one working install?  Just wondering.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 25, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Been a long time since I folded,  and might be until I can,  but I will probably do it under linux.  Anyone here fold under linux? For Debian/Ubuntu,  do I need all 3 installs?  fahviewer,  fahclient and fahcontrol for one working install?  Just wondering.


The only person I 100% know has folded running Ubuntu is BUCK NASTY,  if i were you i would message him.  He should be able to point you in right direction.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 25, 2017)

@thebluebumblebee this is one for you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 25, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Been a long time since I folded,  and might be until I can,  but I will probably do it under linux.  Anyone here fold under linux? For Debian/Ubuntu,  do I need all 3 installs?  fahviewer,  fahclient and fahcontrol for one working install?  Just wondering.


Obviously, you have to have fahclient.  You can keep track of what it's doing with the web interface, which involves installing Chrome.  Fahcontrol is the normal F@H interface that we are used to, so I feel that it's mandatory.  Fahviewer is completely optional.  I need to write up what I did with my latest install on Mint 18.1 because there's an addition step that's not covered in F@H Ubuntu 15.10 install for Nvidia GPU's which is getting a little long on the tooth and is missing something for these newer Linux distos.  Result (Mint 18.1 with Cinnamon):


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2017)

@BUCK NASTY , what did you do?  My guess is you've added a GTX 1070 Ti or 1080.  That's about what it would take to bump your PPD to >1M.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @BUCK NASTY , what did you do?  My guess is you've added a GTX 1070 Ti or 1080.  That's about what it would take to bump your PPD to >1M.


This is the work off 970s for sure


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @BUCK NASTY , what did you do?  My guess is you've added a GTX 1070 Ti or 1080.  That's about what it would take to bump your PPD to >1M.


Hey guy's, it's been a while. My main SSD crashed and I had no back-up, so I'm re-building and shuffling parts around. I'm a little rusty with the Folding scene, so I could use some help. Still got 3x GTX970's and a GTX980ti Hybrid that i'm playing with now. Running Win7 still and I can't get more than 460K PPD out of the 980ti(even with OC). Do I need to upgrade to Win10 or drop back to Linux to get better production?

Got this beast arriving today, so I'll drop back to 2 cards until the cooler temps settle in on Florida.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2017)

I believe that W10 is better than W7 and almost as good as Linux, but I can't remember why I believe that.  I can tell you that I'm getting just over 600K with my GTX 980 Ti (i5-6600K) and just over 400K with my GTX 980 (I7-2600K), both of them on Linux, and both of them running stock clocks.  I did get to play with a GTX 1080 Ti on W10 that I got 1M PPD with, if that's any indicator.
I do believe that these newer GPU's need a fast CPU in order to feed them.  Keep an eye on GPU utilization.


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 29, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looking to add a GPU?  I'm seeing GTX 980 Ti's popping up on CL.  $250 for a card capable of 600K PPD isn't that bad.



I should have you snag those for me. That + shipping is way cheaper than what I'm seeing everywhere I look.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, then you probably don't want to know about the GTX 1080 FE that sold for $400, or $500 with an EKWB waterblock.


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yup, you're killing me here. Everyhting on Craigslist here is as high or higher than eBay.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2017)

Not sure what part of WI you're in, but there are some good prices in the Madison area, such as a GTX 980 Ti for $200 and a STRIX GTX 1080 for $450
Edit: I have a brother who lives near Madison, so I check from time to time.


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 29, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not sure what part of WI you're in, but there are some good prices in the Madison area, such as a GTX 980 Ti for $200 and a STRIX GTX 1080 for $450
> Edit: I have a brother who lives near Madison, so I check from time to time.



It's a 4 hour round trip to Madison for me.. I'd be more inclined to pay a little more and have it shipped from Madison.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Obviously, you have to have fahclient.  You can keep track of what it's doing with the web interface, which involves installing Chrome.  Fahcontrol is the normal F@H interface that we are used to, so I feel that it's mandatory.  Fahviewer is completely optional.  I need to write up what I did with my latest install on Mint 18.1 because there's an addition step that's not covered in F@H Ubuntu 15.10 install for Nvidia GPU's which is getting a little long on the tooth and is missing something for these newer Linux distos.  Result (Mint 18.1 with Cinnamon):


I'm doing a Ubuntu 16.04lts install today and i will update the guide accordingly. Don't know if I still have the patience for this....

EDIT: looks like Ubuntu 16.04 Distro has a software center bug and even with patching, I cannot get things running properly. Taking @thebluebumblebee lead and going Mint 18.3 Cinnamon. Arghhh! *Bruce, what is the additional step?*


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2018)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm doing a Ubuntu 16.04lts install today and i will update the guide accordingly. Don't know if I still have the patience for this....
> 
> EDIT: looks like Ubuntu 16.04 Distro has a software center bug and even with patching, I cannot get things running properly. Taking @thebluebumblebee lead and going Mint 18.3 Cinnamon. Arghhh! *Bruce, what is the additional step?*


Once I get my left arm to function again (shoulder was dislocated, put back in place but is not really working) I would give this a try on my second X58 rig with one/two GTX 970s
https://forums.evga.com/Guide-to-BuildInstallSetup-your-own-MultiGPU-Linux-Folding-Rig-m2682398.aspx


----------



## infrared (Jan 5, 2018)

I hope the arm recovers quickly mstenholm, sounds nasty  
Nice guide, I could do with setting up one of my machines like that. Let us know how you get on


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2018)

BUCK NASTY said:


> EDIT: looks like Ubuntu 16.04 Distro has a software center bug and even with patching, I cannot get things running properly. Taking @thebluebumblebee lead and going Mint 18.3 Cinnamon. Arghhh! *Bruce, what is the additional step?*


Sorry, for some reason, I didn't see this.  Are you getting a *Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support (>0.90.0)* error?  Again, sorry, I should have just linked to it


thebluebumblebee said:


> Solved by:
> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109052632 ... 15_all.deb
> sudo dpkg -i python-support_1.0.15_all.deb
> From: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=30067&p=296049&hilit=Dependency+is+not+satisfiable:#p296049



The user who wrote that, SteveWillis, mentions in that Jun 12, 2017 post: 





> If you update your driver be sure and get one before 378.13 as I believe all the Linux 64 bit drivers which support the 1080 TI cards still include the hot fix and will reduce your PPD


I blindly installed the latest Nvidia drivers and my PPD is lower than what I expected.  I need to figure out how to uninstall and install the older drivers.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 5, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I blindly installed the latest Nvidia drivers and my PPD is lower than what I expected.  I need to figure out how to uninstall and install the older drivers.


I also installed the latest drivers.  It raised my clocks without raising my PPD!  I normally run stock clocks for heat and economic reasons.  The latest driver doubled my 1070's electricity usage with no payoff in output.  Arrgh!  I messed around with MSI Afterburner and things back where I want them.  But not after having to perform several reboots and staying up 'til 5:00 am.  I wasn't happy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2018)

The upside of the above is that they started a new (well re-started) server that feeds nice WUs, i.e. 11432. My GTX 1070 went from 580 to 680K. 758K


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 15, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


I was wondering about that



mstenholm said:


> The upside of the above is that they started a new (well re-started) server that feeds nice WUs, i.e. 11432. My GTX 1070 went from 580 to 680K.


One of my 660 ti went to 3000 ppd, had to reinstall to get it to work right again, still down about 5,000-10,000 PPD per card


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 15, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> I was wondering about that


It happens 5-10 times a year. Don't worry your completed WUs are not lost.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> they started a new (well re-started) server


Are they short on power cords?  Did they have to steal borrow one from the stats server?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> The upside of the above is that they started a new (well re-started) server that feeds nice WUs, i.e. 11432. My GTX 1070 went from 580 to 680K. 758K
> 
> View attachment 95950


Agreed. My 980ti made as much as 870K PPD this weekend on those new work units in Linux. Nice to see that my Win7 install is also getting them. GTX970's producing as much as 360K 391K PPD


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 16, 2018)

My folding PC will be offline for a couple of days.    It will be back online soon.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 18, 2018)

My PC folding/crunching PC is back online.    Alas, so are the 941x WU's.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> My PC folding/crunching PC is back online.    Alas, so are the 941x WU's.


11432 is still around. I got two on my three runing GPUs atm.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 19, 2018)

Running 3 GTX970's & a GTX980ti. Still have to run the heat to keep this Florida house @ 68 degrees F. I miss the space heaters that my 90nm 8800GTX were....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 19, 2018)

And I'm having to open windows....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I also kinda want to just toss in an old 560TI


Not worth it.  ~30-33K PPD.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 23, 2018)

You pulled that from another thread.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 23, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You pulled that from another thread.


belongs here more than pie and milestones, it is what it is, probably just trying to keep threads from derailing.  Hate to watch but cant look away when that train crashes.  That being said 30k ppd isnt really worth it compared to the ppd you are getting with your current setup.  But hey if you have an extra rig to throw it in then fold away.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 3, 2018)

Eh, excuse me?


----------



## Antykain (Feb 3, 2018)

Welpers.. I just recently started folding again for TPU last week starting with my GTX 1080.  I now have a GTX 780 Classy and a HD 7950 in the folding mix and running good.  The HD 7950 was a prize I won from the Spring WCG Challenge this past year.  Took me awhile to get the ball rolling and get myself back into folding again.. but, I'm back in it.   

Looks like I'll be averaging just shy of 1.1mil PPD, even though it's showing right around 661k PPD as my current 24hr avg, but it's steadily climbing and should eventually balance out close to the 1.1mil PPD mark.   

Good times..


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Eh, excuse me?


Team top 10


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 3, 2018)

Started the Hybrid mod Asus Turbo 1080 in folding.  Took awhile because I had to make sure it didn't interrupt my wife's HTPC use.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> Started the Hybrid mod Asus Turbo 1080 in folding.  Took awhile because I had to make sure it didn't interrupt my wife's HTPC use.


I only see a small decline in PPD when I use You-tube and the likes. On a side note I tested turning HT off on my combined WCG/Foliding rig and that gave me 20-40K extra on my 1070. OK WCG went down a bit.


----------



## infrared (Feb 11, 2018)

Went in to check my compy just now, it's been running wcg on 15 threads, f@h on 1... I had to do a double-take when I read the PPD, 1.6M, wth!!!  checking the folding stats on eoc it's had quite a few of those 11432 work units over the last couple of days. Anyone else getting some crazy numbers atm?


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like my 1080 jumped up about 100k yesterday


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 11, 2018)

infrared said:


> Went in to check my compy just now, it's been running wcg on 15 threads, f@h on 1... I had to do a double-take when I read the PPD, 1.6M, wth!!!  checking the folding stats on eoc it's had quite a few of those 11432 work units over the last couple of days. Anyone else getting some crazy numbers atm?
> 
> View attachment 97051



My PPD jumped about 100K as well thanks to some 11432 WU's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2018)

+1


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2018)

@BarbaricSoul has a GTX 1070 for sale here (see current price in this post):

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-1070.242667/post-3823816

I would take it but don't have the funds atm


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 5, 2018)

Think it's overdue to lend my 1080ti to TPU's team for a bit since OCN has been given more than enough work

And we're off


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 9, 2018)

Norton said:


> @BarbaricSoul has a GTX 1070 for sale here (see current price in this post):
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-1070.242667/post-3823816
> 
> I would take it but don't have the funds atm



Seems like I've missed some good deals recently while I've been busy with life, definitely need to pick up at least one new card soon.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2018)

Haven't posted in here in a long time!  Coupla dumb questions... can you fold on an amd card like a 7850?  I'm under linux,  do I need all 3 debs listed for a full fahclient?  (There's fahcontrol,  fahclient and fahviewer.debs..)  Just curious.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes you can.  You only need fahcontrol, fahclient.  FAHclient starts as a service, so that's different than Windows.  I think that @agent00skid has run F@H on AMD GPU's.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 19, 2018)

Took a chance on eBay as it's been a while...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2018)

Jstn7477 said:


> Took a chance on eBay as it's been a while...
> 
> View attachment 99947


Yep, that will get you into the red.





There's one of those for sale on my local (albeit on the other side of town) CL for $850.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 21, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep, that will get you into the red.
> 
> There's one of those for sale on my local (albeit on the other side of town) CL for $850.



Yep, I got mine for $868 on eBay. It was opened and claimed to be "unused" which I doubted, but I couldn't find a speck of dust on the card or radiator, so maybe it was lightly tested or very carefully cleaned. The seller has been on eBay for 18 years and had pretty much 100% feedback, so I figured I would take the chance knowing that eBay would probably help if I got screwed. I tested it in my stock G3258 rig and it got 9475 in the Superposition benchmark at 4K with the overclock in the screenie (still have to test with games and dial it in, but it's probably close to the core limit already), and now it's in my main 5820K machine at home while my Strix 1080 is now in the G3258 machine.

I may have to move the Strix 1080 to one of my i7 machines as the G3258 is struggling to keep the card loaded while running a CCTV DVR viewer on the Intel graphics, but I need to address what appears to be a temperature problem with the Strix as it's hitting 80-85c at 2GHz with an open case and fan speed at 100%. I'll try to carefully put some MX-4 on it tonight and hope it's fixed after that, and I currently have the G3258 at 4.3/3.8 core/uncore to try and alleviate the CPU bottleneck.

EDIT: Temperature problem fixed, ASUS barely put any paste on my GPU and it was all dried out, so a blob of MX-4 dropped my temps over 30c.

EDIT2: Swapped the Strix 1080 into my 4.2GHz 2600K machine and am getting a healthy ~800K PPD now, and gave my AMP! Extreme 980 a much deserved cleaning before putting it in the G3258 machine since it gets a lot less PPD anyway. I might move the CCTV software onto my retired school 2-in-1 (Core M-5Y10c) since it doesn't do much, the battery had to be removed due to swelling and it can be plugged into the UPS.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah, I did some folding under Linux some time ago. Think I just ran FahClient and remote view. My biggest problem was I tended to run distros where it was difficult to get the AMD driver running.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2018)

agent00skid said:


> distros where it was difficult to get the AMD driver running.


Suggestion for a distro?


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't really know. I've kind of given up on proprietary drivers with Linux.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2018)

I've gotten Nvidia drivers to work on both Ubuntu and Mint.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2018)

Well crap.  Looks like my F@H days are numbered until the fall.  Friday might be my last day.  I was trying to get to 300M.


----------



## Ithanul (May 12, 2018)

agent00skid said:


> I don't really know. I've kind of given up on proprietary drivers with Linux.



I run most of my rigs under Ubuntu or Mint with the Nvidia drivers.
Even have the latest Ubuntu working on my Xeon rig.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2018)

Asus ROG GTX 1080Ti *Poseidon* - $699
Unfortunately, it's 35 miles away.  I'd love to grab the pump that he has for sale, but I'm not driving 70 miles for it.


thebluebumblebee said:


> I was trying to get to 300M


Done.  My GTX 980 is finishing a WU and it will most likely be my last F@H WU before fall.  @hertz9753 , I should finally catch you in the fall!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 2, 2018)

The mining hate is strong with this guy but seeing as your folding for science He might accept your Offer without blowing you Out od the water 



lynx29 said:


> Asking $580 shipped. Includes shipping and PP fees. I am currently located in Indianapolis, Indiana.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 2, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> The mining hate is strong with this guy but seeing as your folding for science He might accept your Offer without blowing you Out od the water



On the contrary I have my 1080 ti for sale right now for $570 shipped, and would love to help a Folder out. I fold as well from time to time, though I haven't this year at all, just have been too busy raising a child, not my child, my 8 year old niece. lol

also I don't hate miners. I just hate how one of my favorite hobbies is now being looked at just for money, this used to feel like a very personal hobby, tight knit community, and just overall good times... now its just all about money, i dunno how to explain it, something just feels different these days, i dunno


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> The mining hate is strong with this guy but seeing as your folding for science He might accept your Offer without blowing you Out od the water


Thanks.  I knew about @lynx29 's listing and had even intended to put it in my post, but forgot.  The Poseidon cards are just so special that I thought I'd make mention of it here, in case someone wanted to split the cost of running over there with me...
That Duke cooler should be great for F@H.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm stopping folding for a couple of days.  It's going to be hot, and I have no A/C.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone hear anything about RTX and F@H yet?  If performance is based on CUDA cores, only the RTX 2080 Ti looks to improve on the GTX 1080 Ti, and even then it's only an increase of 768.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 20, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone hear anything about RTX and F@H yet?  If performance is based on CUDA cores, only the RTX 2080 Ti looks to improve on the GTX 1080 Ti, and even then it's only an increase of 768.


I doubt that folding will have any advantages in the near future. I for one will not be the first mover.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2018)

I am wondering if a Firepro V5900 would still be a viable Folder. It's a 2GB GDDR5, DX11 card. I found a nice deal, $55, and I am wondering if it is worth it, as a folder.

I have a PowerColor Red Devil RX 580 I am working on getting going, build is becoming a slow process, how would the V5900 compare?

Thanks, from an old 7850 Folder.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2018)

I have no specific info on that and whether you can Fold on it, but it is Cayman based which is the HD6xxx's for the desktop GPU's.  I'd avoid, and IMHO, $55 is WAY too much.  Just stay away from anything older than HD7xxx.  Maybe a RX 560?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks, I was wondering if it would be usable. Also, I used to Crunch on the HD7850 I have but, it stopped getting jobs because it couldn't run them. ? So, are there jobs that I could be using that on, now? It's a 2GB MSI Twin Frozer, that used to do very well! Then, it appeared to be useless, and I put it on the shelf. Then the computer it was in died, and is on the Donation shelf. I still have the GPU, and will Fire it up, if it will still work...on a Linux box.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2018)

Arjai said:


> I used to Crunch on the HD7850 I have but, it stopped getting jobs


I thought they still work????

Maybe: RX 570 4gb XFX - $100


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone hear anything about RTX and F@H yet?  If performance is based on CUDA cores, only the RTX 2080 Ti looks to improve on the GTX 1080 Ti, and even then it's only an increase of 768.


Just shy off 2.2 MPPD for the 2080 Ti.... From F@H forum


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow.  Did not see that coming.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wow.  Did not see that coming.


I'm at the point with my slow internet that I couldn't really take full advantage of a GPU that fast. My last upload of a similar size WU took 9 minutes (540 seconds) which would lower the end result with more than 200K PPD. I will keep an eye on more results but I think that my next folding GPU would be a GTX 2060.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2018)

Getting ready for this years folding season- have 2x GTX 1080's this year  Testing them now on my 990X AM3+ board and looking like 1.3-1.4M ppd!

Question- do I really need an 8x minimum slot to run the second card? I know it's needed for Sli but for folding?

Might setup the cards on a Ryzen B350/450 board but the 2nd PCIE slot is only 4x AFAIK


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Norton said:


> Getting ready for this years folding season- have 2x GTX 1080's this year  Testing them now on my 990X AM3+ board and looking like 1.3-1.4M ppd!



Now that it is winter I might just bring my 1080Ti online folding...



Norton said:


> Question- do I really need an 8x minimum slot to run the second card? I know it's needed for Sli but for folding?
> 
> Might setup the cards on a Ryzen B350/450 board but the 2nd PCIE slot is only 4x AFAIK



From what I have seen, PCI-E slot bandwidth can become a bottleneck.  However, the PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot is going to give the same bandwidth as the PCI-E 2.0 x8 slot in the 990X.  So I don't think you'd be loosing anything.

I'd look at your PCI-E bus bandwidth while you are folding. If you are maxing it out on the 990X, then you'll be maxing it out on the second slot of the B350/450 and it might be holding your PPD back.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee That 980 you mentioned, what is the PPD for that card?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2018)

I was getting ~400K 420-440K under Linux.


thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's what I've been seeing a lot lately, about 840K.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2018)

Norton said:


> Getting ready for this years folding season- have 2x GTX 1080's this year  Testing them now on my 990X AM3+ board and looking like 1.3-1.4M ppd!
> 
> Question- do I really need an 8x minimum slot to run the second card? I know it's needed for Sli but for folding?
> 
> Might setup the cards on a Ryzen B350/450 board but the 2nd PCIE slot is only 4x AFAIK


I lost around 2% points by going from PCI-E 2.0 x16 to 8 on my 1070. The GPU was hanging and not making full contact, hence only x8. It took some days before I figured that out. I get 600-650k PPD before upload on my accident 3.7 GHz "i7 970" so you should get a bit more. 2050 MHz or there about.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2018)

Glad to see other people getting ready for FAH.  Help kick me back down from daily 4th place.  Something I'd gladly give up for the team.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 16, 2018)

Just stopped in to be amazed at these numbers. You guys are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Boatvan (Oct 16, 2018)

Man if I had some more financial padding for electric bills, I'd mess with folding and also fire up my WCG farm full force like before. I know my big servers suck a lot of energy, but will running F@H on a GTX 980 full force about 10-12 hours a day (while I'm home/asleep):
1 - Adversely affect my energy consumption (compared to crunching)?
2- Be worth it (ppd/work done wise)?

I don't expect you guys to have exact answers but I feel like I'm wasting my potential with my card as I don't game a whole lot anymore.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2018)

A GTX 970/980 only pulls about 130 watts for F@H.  They're still a very viable F@H card.  Part time is understandable, but the heat can be used in the winter time, as is the case for me.  Hint: try to not pause WU's, but select finish so that you get all of the QRB.

Edit: I should be picking up a GTX 1070 Ti Strix tonight, but it's not for me.  I'm going to get to play with it this week, so the numbers that you see from me is going to be from that GPU.


----------



## Boatvan (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info! Decided to do a month trial of the previously mentioned constraints. Are there any tips/tricks you can offer? I know you said to finish WU's or set it to finish WU's but this is all new to me. I am obviously trying to utilize my GPU, so I set the client to use 1 thread of CPU but not much further configuration is done right now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> so I set the client to use 1 thread of CPU


Are you saying you set one thread aside for F@H to use or that you set the CPU slot to 1?  You don't want F@H working on the CPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 16, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Thanks for the info! Decided to do a month trial of the previously mentioned constraints. Are there any *tips*/tricks you can offer? I know you said to finish WU's or set it to finish WU's but this is all new to me. I am obviously trying to utilize my GPU, so I set the client to use 1 thread of CPU but not much further configuration is done right now.


@Boatvan You didn't get any bonus for the one WU you sent in. Did you remember to put in your pass-key?


----------



## Boatvan (Oct 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you saying you set one thread aside for F@H to use or that you set the CPU slot to 1?  You don't want F@H working on the CPU.


For some reason I thought that was required. I limited it to one thread  I think. Should I remove the CPU slot all together?


mstenholm said:


> @Boatvan You didn't get any bonus for the one WU you sent in. Did you remember to put in your pass-key?


Good call. I dug through my email and found my old pass-key. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2018)

Boatvan said:


> Should I remove the CPU slot all together?


Yes, it's not needed. If you're crunching also, you need to reserve the thread there (% of the CPU's in _Computing Preferences_)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's what that 1070 Ti is doing.  Completely stock, W10, i7-6700K, Seasonix X-650 PSU, ~210 watts.  Also I can't hear it!


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2018)

Any idea what happened to the stats site(s)?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2018)

@Norton The stats server has been down since sometime last Thursday.  (My last report was at 1:43).  The Pande group has been notified, but don't expect any fix over the weekend.


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2018)

Tomorrow I will <try to> do something. F@H will be used as a "stability test", hopefully a *looooooooong* stability test... there's a questionable power supply around here that needs to be checked, and a 660Ti in a bin that is getting bored. I had humble beginnings here on the team with a dual core processor running two instances of the shitty single core folding client way back when... and my first serious folding card was the 384MB 9600GSO. It'll be nice to come back. 

WCG currently loaded up on my i5 2400 and Athlon II x4... nothing else to throw at it at the moment.

So I guess I'm not adding the 660Ti after all. The system seems to crash shortly after running F@H (but seems to be fine so far with WCG only). Questionable PSU is even more questionable now. I could swap in my old Radeon 5870 and try folding on that to be sure, but it's not looking good.


----------



## hat (Oct 23, 2018)

So... no work units for Radeon 5870? The console is spitting the error "No WUs available for this configuration"

No luck with my old GTX260 either. What are the minimum requirements these days?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## hat (Oct 29, 2018)

>2 million PPD? 

Remember when 5000 or so was good?


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2018)

Gunning for the team Top 20! 






@infrared @T-Bob @TeXBill @manofthem .... I'm coming up in your rearview mirror!


----------



## infrared (Nov 7, 2018)

Damn, you've pretty much already passed me!  Sneaky!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2018)

infrared said:


> Damn, you've pretty much already passed me!  Sneaky!


Throttled down to one GTX 1080 for a couple of days to give you a good look at my rear bumper as I go by


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 8, 2018)

Just thought I'd say hi , I'll be seeing what this rig can do for the cause for a bit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2018)

Got up and checked EOC to find a fat zero for the day.  "_Now_ what's wrong" goes through my head.  Check the system and everything seems to be working normally, temps are normal for a working system and there are no errors in the log.  I start to formulate a post on F@H's forum in my head, but I go back and look a little closer.  I had gotten a P14124 which took 5 minutes per frame with a completion time of 9 hours!  144,628 for a single WU!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Got up and checked EOC to find a fat zero for the day.  "_Now_ what's wrong" goes through my head.  Check the system and everything seems to be working normally, temps are normal for a working system and there are no errors in the log.  I start to formulate a post on F@H's forum in my head, but I go back and look a little closer.  I had gotten a P14124 which took 5 minutes per frame with a completion time of 9 hours!  144,628 for a single WU!


5:48 for a 970. I think that the pie distribution will look a little bit different now the XZero450 got his passkey entered. I heard rumors about Norton planing to upgrade and suddenly I'm two places down. Great work team.  Even that we couldn't save my wife that passed away Sunday to cancer we still have chance to help others.


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Even that we couldn't save my wife that passed away Sunday to cancer we still have chance to help others.


So sorry for your loss! 

Going to restart my idle 1080 this afternoon in her honor


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2018)

Norton said:


> So sorry for your loss!
> 
> Going to restart my idle 1080 this afternoon in her honor


Thank you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Even that we couldn't save my wife that passed away Sunday to cancer


Words just don't, can't.... sorry for your loss!   You've having a rough year is an understatement.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> 5:48 for a 970. I think that the pie distribution will look a little bit different now the XZero450 got his passkey entered. I heard rumors about Norton planing to upgrade and suddenly I'm two places down. Great work team.  Even that we couldn't save my wife that passed away Sunday to cancer we still have chance ta 1080o help others.


Im sorry to hear that too , i fold because my gf and my mom have cancer, i keep my gtx 1050 laptop and 1080ti on 24/7


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> 5:48 for a 970.  Even that we couldn't save my wife that passed away Sunday to cancer we still have chance to help others.


I'm so sorry for your loss.  I can only hope for better days ahead for you.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you for kind words my fellow folders. Yes It had been a sad year and I'm still not working due to my industrial accident back in December. From here on it can only improve.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 10, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Even that we couldn't save my wife that passed away Sunday to cancer we still have chance to help others.



OMG!!!!!!!!! My deepest condolences to you brother!!! Very very sorry for your loss man.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2018)

Fun fact, the 2080ti costs 2x more than 1080ti but is 3x better at folding xD, too bad my pc freezes after 20 mins of folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Fun fact, the 2080ti costs 2x more than 1080ti but is 3x better at folding xD, too bad my pc freezes after 20 mins of folding


You're seeing >3M PPD?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You're seeing >3M PPD?


2.6m


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2018)

Going to keep both 1080's going until Friday then I need to shut one of them down for about 2 weeks since I won't have access to that rig


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2018)

I just got the GTX 980 Ti going.
On Linux.
Much credit to the work that @BUCK NASTY and @msgclb did here.
Currently working away on a P11728 @ ~650K PPD.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I just got the GTX 980 Ti going.
> On Linux.
> Much credit to the work that @BUCK NASTY and @msgclb did here.
> Currently working away on a P11728 @ ~650K PPD.


Is that at stock settings? I get the same on my 1070/Windows. 
I ordered a new rig (2700x, RTX 2070 and Linux) and I'm not sure if I will pair them  - it will be my best GPU and should I put it in a wireless rig with the risk of loss of connection or play safe and pair it with my fastest CPU (i7-4790 @ 4.4) plus OC. I can't find any Linux vs Windows PPD data, only Linux and they are very good (1.2M PPD)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Is that at stock settings?


Yes, but I do have coolbits loaded if I want to OC that Kingpin a bit.
FYI:  You don't need to use " *sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-352*"
I did not want to deal with some of the "side affects" of loading that ppa.  Instead:
sudo apt install xorg
sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=12


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2018)

I got the parts for a AMD 2700X rig bare the Noctua cooler. I decided that the 2070 should nest with my 4790 due to the higher clock frequency and the fact that that rig is wired. The first WU was a 11718 which is one of the lower yielding ones. My 1070 does 610K on that one and and 660k on the rest. Stock PPD is 1,14M PPD @ 1950 GHz (MSI Gaming Z). 180 W according to GPU-Z. That's a tad more then my 970s (155 W with a 100 MHz OC) and my 1070 (140 W with a 125 MHz OC). The 1070 ti (+100 MHz, 760k PPD) sips 165 W.

Update: 1.25M on 11730, still stock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2018)

I started the 980 Ti because I thought that it was finally cool enough to run it.  We had gone on a short post-Thanksgiving Day beach trip and came home to find the house between 63-69°F.  All was fine on Monday, although it did raise the room temperature 3°F, but yesterday, it got up to 60°F outside and the inside temperature shot up to 77°F!  Had to open the windows.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome back @BUCK NASTY . Is it getting colder in your neck of the woods?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome back @BUCK NASTY . Is it getting colder in your neck of the woods?


Yes Sir, trying to keep the house around 68F. Fired up 2x GTX970's and I'm thinking I'll bring another 970 and 980 ti online this weekend. What kinda PPD are those fancy RTX 2080 ti's putting down?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2018)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes Sir, trying to keep the house around 68F. Fired up 2x GTX970's and I'm thinking I'll bring another 970 and 980 ti online this weekend. What kinda PPD are those fancy RTX 2080 ti's putting down?


970s are great doing that . We have one 2080ti on the team and it does 2.2M PPD efficiently. @CrAsHnBuRnXp got a 2080 but he forgot to use his passkey. Edit: Fixed now. Not sure if that he has fired it up yet. I'm happy with my 2070 doing 1.1-1.2M.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 12, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> 970s are great doing that . We have one 2080ti on the team and it does 2.2M PPD efficiently. @CrAsHnBuRnXp got a 2080 but he forgot to use his passkey. Edit: Fixed now. Not sure if that he has fired it up yet. I'm happy with my 2070 doing 1.1-1.2M.


I fired it up last night. Passkey has been put in place from the start though so


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I fired it up last night. Passkey has been put in place from the start though so


Check the log for errors?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 12, 2018)

```
*********************** Log Started 2018-12-12T05:47:29Z ***********************
06:24:50:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
06:31:02:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
06:37:12:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
06:43:23:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
06:49:34:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
06:55:44:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:01:53:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:08:02:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:14:12:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:20:20:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:26:29:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:32:38:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:38:46:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:44:55:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:51:04:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
07:57:13:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:03:22:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:09:32:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:15:40:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:28:05:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:34:15:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:40:24:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:46:32:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:52:41:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
08:58:50:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:04:59:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:11:07:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:17:16:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:23:24:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:29:33:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:35:41:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:41:49:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:47:58:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
09:54:06:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
10:00:14:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
10:06:23:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
10:12:32:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
10:18:40:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
******************************* Date: 2018-12-12 *******************************
14:29:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 13260
```

Only thing it shows me


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 12, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> ```
> *********************** Log Started 2018-12-12T05:47:29Z ***********************
> 06:24:50:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
> 06:31:02:WARNING:FS01:Size of positions 5845 does not match topology 5844
> ...


This is what I see on some WUs. Here on a GPU 1070/WU 11719 combination. Looking back in my 2070 log I didn't find anything similar. The "error message" doesn't affect the folding. I will check the www to see if there is anything new about the issue.

Which WU are you running geting the error and do you fold on anything else? You did have good points today. Try and look back in the log to see if points are matching.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 12, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> This is what I see on some WUs. Here on a GPU 1070/WU 11719 combination. Looking back in my 2070 log I didn't find anything similar. The "error message" doesn't affect the folding. I will check the www to see if there is anything new about the issue.
> 
> Which WU are you running geting the error and do you fold on anything else? You did have good points today. Try and look back in the log to see if points are matching.
> 
> View attachment 112403


I only fold on the 2080. Nothing else. All that other stuff is beyond me


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Team! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...mas-giveaway-2018-edition.250905/post-3965439


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

Having a few cards not doing a lot, any advice on getting started, I'd be happy to try and grab some extra points for team TPU   Back to work tomorrow, but please let me know and I'll get things installed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2018)

https://foldingathome.org/start-folding/
This thread is old, but there's still a lot of useful info: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

Only one 1080 Ti plugged in at the moment, I'm unsure how much I will get to run this, as by looking at the power meter, it's really sucking the juice!!   260w for WCG full 16 thread @ 4.20Ghz, another 200w for good measure with the single 1080 Ti 

If there's anything else I can do I will try   This will be great for when summer comes and I'm looking to use some extra solar power


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 27, 2018)

The preferred way to run WCG and F@H together is to run F@H on the GPU and WCG on the CPU.  You'll get the most out of both the CPU and GPU that way. Therefore, pause the CPU slot, then delete it under _configure_ - _slots_.  And you need to set aside 1-2 CPU threads for F@H.
And yes, a GTX 1080 Ti will suck some juice.  Remember that F@H uses a QRB (quick return bonus) so pausing and finishing a WU will greatly affect the points awarded.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 27, 2018)

Need 1 cpu core for folding. The others can do wcg. Cpu doesnt do much in folding. Nice numbers from that 1080 Ti!

Sorry BBB didnt see your post


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The preferred way to run WCG and F@H together is to run F@H on the GPU and WCG on the CPU.  You'll get the most out of both the CPU and GPU that way. Therefore, pause the CPU slot, then delete it under _configure_ - _slots_.  And you need to set aside 1-2 CPU threads for F@H.
> And yes, a GTX 1080 Ti will suck some juice.  Remember that F@H uses a QRB (quick return bonus) so pausing and finishing a WU will greatly affect the points awarded.





mx500torid said:


> Need 1 cpu core for folding. The others can do wcg. Cpu doesnt do much in folding. Nice numbers from that 1080 Ti!
> 
> Sorry BBB didnt see your post



Thanks for the replies guys    I've a few 480's and another 1080 Ti laying about doing nothing so when the sun is shining (at the moment it's full of fog/mist so the solar is producing, well, nothing lol) I'll try and get them up and running  

I'll have to have a look and see how often I can get the card running, with such low production I'll see if I can get it to complete at least one work unit a day if I can   At least it'll be using the 1080, as for the moment the gaming I've been doing is next to nothing!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2018)

phill said:


> Thanks for the replies guys    I've a few 480's and another 1080 Ti laying about doing nothing so when the sun is shining (at the moment it's full of fog/mist so the solar is producing, well, nothing lol) I'll try and get them up and running
> 
> I'll have to have a look and see how often I can get the card running, with such low production I'll see if I can get it to complete at least one work unit a day if I can   At least it'll be using the 1080, as for the moment the gaming I've been doing is next to nothing!!


@phill did you complete the first one? I can't see it - TPU stat


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> @phill did you complete the first one? I can't see it - TPU stat



No, it had another hour or so to go and I was off to bed, so I'd shut the system down for the night   When I get home after work, I'll be getting it up and running again so I hope it'll finish this evening


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 27, 2018)

phill said:


> No, it had another hour or so to go and I was off to bed, so I'd shut the system down for the night   When I get home after work, I'll be getting it up and running again so I hope it'll finish this evening


Well you don't get any QRB (Quick Return Bonus) for the first 10 anyway so you can do that.


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

Cooking with gas at the moment, about another hour and my first work unit will be completed I think


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2018)

phill said:


> my first work unit will be completed I think


Yep: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yep: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711



Awesome  
Quick question though guys, would it matter if there was another Phill in the rankings?  Would I be better off changing my name at all and would those points carry over to the 'new' name?   Just a thought


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 28, 2018)

phill said:


> Awesome
> Quick question though guys, would it matter if there was another Phill in the rankings?  Would I be better off changing my name at all and would those points carry over to the 'new' name?   Just a thought


You can make another unique account in a different name but you can not merge points. Matthew has several for the reason of following each GPU/CPU. Remember that each account will have to do 10 units before QRB and that they will need a different passkey.


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> You can make another unique account in a different name but you can not merge points. Matthew has several for the reason of following each GPU/CPU. Remember that each account will have to do 10 units before QRB and that they will need a different passkey.



I was just wondering @mstenholm since when I looked on this link it showed a Phill but when clicking on it, there's a list of a lot of other teams and the total number of points is 6m (I'm not sure I scored that much with just one result!!) but down the list I see this...






So I was wondering if I needed to make another ID or just keep going since @thebluebumblebee's link showed me perfectly fine on my own with my two units returned no problems at all here... 

So, should I be worried or should I just change my ID and see how that goes?  I'm a little confused....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes, you are one of several phills, but you are the only Phill on team TechPowerup!. (and I think they'd only allow one unique username per team)  If that bothers you, you may want to create a new username now before you get too many points/wu's on your current name.  WCG will allow you to change your username, but not F@H, or does it?  This seems to indicate that you can, with the same warning as @mstenholm  stated: https://foldingathome.org/faqs/statistics-teams-usernames/can-change-username-donor-name/

Edit: move that power slider to full.  Set at anything less than full, F@H gets interrupted over the littlest of things, like moving the mouse.


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2018)

All done sir, so hopefully I'll have a new result under my name, physicalphill   I'll try and get some more results up there but with @Arjai on my tail I might need all the CPUs on WCG


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 29, 2018)

I spotted that my points were down a few days ago and kept moving the reminder to check on "Project Cronus" ended up being that F@H wouldn't acquire new work until I rebooted the system.. Looks as though it gradually phased out adding work for all but the 2nd card for the last week..

Is this something I should be aware of with the linux F@H client?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2018)

@BUCK NASTY , you're needed for a multi-gpu Linux question.
F@H has never been "set and forget"  I really wonder if there was a small update to the F@H client that needed to be installed?


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 4, 2019)

I got 1.38 on first one. This one is much lower.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> I got 1.38 on first one. This one is much lower.View attachment 113976


Remind me what you got. My 2070 @ 2010 only does 1.0M on the 14124s but up to 1.3 on others. That rig runs two GPUs so band width is slightly limited.
*Edit: Ups* 2080 I can see. I'm sure that it have a few more MHz in it but there are a few of the new WUs that does dip in PPD on the my 2070.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> Ordered a RTX 2080. Maybe I can fold again. Thanks to Norton for the giveaway.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2019)

RTX 2060 expected performance from Phoronix
"When running the Folding@Home FAHBench, the RTX 2060 performance hit mid-way between the GTX 1080 and GTX 1080 Ti performance"
That translate into just sup 1M PPD @ 150-160 W and $359. Sweet. OK that is under Linux but stock so the PPD can be reached under Windows with a slight OC and an extra 5-10 W.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 9, 2019)

If it does 1 mill I will be in for one. 2080 still doing between 1.1 and one 1.4. Getting way more 1.1. 980 Ti getting mostly around 470k with a few 580k. 970 getting consistant 330k. I was hoping for more ppd


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 9, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> If it does 1 mill I will be in for one. 2080 still doing between 1.1 and one 1.4. Getting way more 1.1. 980 Ti getting mostly around 470k with a few 580k. 970 getting consistant 330k. I was hoping for more ppd


Maybe even 900K is a bit optimistic. My 2070 with +70 MHz does between 1022k (1417) and 1267k (14152) minus upload time.


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 21, 2019)

Just switched to the TPU team. Only getting a humble 100K ppd approx from a GT 730, GTX 580 and i7 6800K, but will be adding a Tesla K10 to the fold next month (when it arrives). Hope to get a GTX 2080 (or Ti if it's a good year) this summer.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 21, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Just switched to the TPU team. Only getting a humble 100K ppd approx from a GT 730, GTX 580 and i7 6800K, but will be adding a Tesla K10 to the fold next month (when it arrives). Hope to get a GTX 2080 (or Ti if it's a good year) this summer.


Welcome @debs3759 and thank you for joining our humble little team.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Just switched to the TPU team. Only getting a humble 100K ppd approx from a GT 730, GTX 580 and i7 6800K, but will be adding a Tesla K10 to the fold next month (when it arrives). Hope to get a GTX 2080 (or Ti if it's a good year) this summer.


Welcome @debs3759 . I don't think that FAH support the older Tesla any longer but give it a go and let us know.  Source


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 21, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Welcome @debs3759 . I don't think that FAH support the older Tesla any longer but give it a go and let us know.  Source


 K10 is Kepler and I am still folding on an older Fermi card, so it sgould be fine.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2019)

Welcome debs anything you can add will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2019)

The last time I built a PC in a case it was in my Corsair 800D - plenty of room in that one. I don't know why my finger ticked a NZXT H500 off for my new build. Worst thing ever to fill with anything. It took two hours and I had to remove a case fan to get CPU power cables in. So cloning of SSD and hopefully it will power up. With this "copy and paste" build of my AMD 2700x/GTX 970 I will test Linux+WCG+FAH against Linux+WCG. Tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 21, 2019)

I installed Sparkylinux on my windows 7 machine to see if ppd would go up and it totally screwed it up. Went into endless reboots after i installed the Nvidia drivers. So wiped the hd and put Windows 10 back on. Folding fine but still the itch to install Linux.  Downloaded Ubuntu 18.04. Does the Buck authored write up on Ubuntu still work?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> I installed Sparkylinux on my windows 7 machine to see if ppd would go up and it totally screwed it up. Went into endless reboots after i installed the Nvidia drivers. So wiped the hd and put Windows 10 back on. Folding fine but still the itch to install Linux.  Downloaded Ubuntu 18.04. Does the Buck authored write up on Ubuntu still work?


I don't know if @BUCK NASTY write up is still working. My Linux folding (courtesy of @agent00skid) only took a NVIDIA update and change of gpu-index. I'm pretty sure that Buck is OCing his two 970 as well so he is clearly the man to ask. I have no problem runinng one 970 stock and WCG but the FAH truly slows down WGC by 20-25 %. Ubuntu 18.04 here as well.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 22, 2019)

Was it something we/I said?* Changed my mind*


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 24, 2019)

Now the stats are sorted I'm back here. Don't want to fold for Bit-Tech any more due to issues with their admin


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Now the stats are sorted I'm back here. Don't want to fold for Bit-Tech any more due to issues with their admin


Be sure to tell about the Tesla K10 once you get it running. Somehow I got it into my head that the older Teslas were out of the folding game.


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 24, 2019)

Tesla K10 is a Kepler card, equivalent to a GTX 690. Fermi, which is older, is still supported (I fold on a GTX 580). For sure I will post once it arrives and I know my approximate ppd.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Tesla K10 is a Kepler card, equivalent to a GTX 690. Fermi, which is older, is still supported (I fold on a GTX 580). For sure I will post once it arrives and I know my approximate ppd.





debs3759 said:


> Tesla K10 is a Kepler card, equivalent to a GTX 690. Fermi, which is older, is still supported (I fold on a GTX 580). For sure I will post once it arrives and I know my approximate ppd.


I have a 680 laying around. Sure was not a great folder. Estimated runtime 500 hours. Your two chips could make up for it.


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 24, 2019)

It's got to be better than the GTX 580, GT 730 and i7 6800K combined


----------



## debs3759 (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn! My everyday PC (Llano A8-6800K with GT 730) was grinding to a halt with almost 40 browser windows across two browsers, and only 8 GB RAM. It's also been taking longer and longer (like 5 minutes) getting from the POST screen to starting to load Windows. I bought 32 GB RAM to upgrade it this week. Installed it and then it took an hour of rebooting, pressing different keys, making a cup of tea, etc, before I saw the Windows splash screen. Can't get the memory running at the rated 1600 MHz either, motherboard just isn't having it.

Anyway, I got Windows loaded and one of my drives was missing. Then it crashed and rebooted! I've got the reboot time down to about 10 minutes, so kept trying. Then it couldn't find the boot SSD! Eventually I used my folding machine to download a current Win 10 ISO (saves an afternoon of updates), and tried to repair the OS. That didn't work. So I restored a 2 month old back-up. In the process of doing that, Windows wiped a disk that had over 3000 hours of saved TV shows on it!

Still got no idea what is going on with it. I hope it is just an accumulation of dust somewhere critical, and I just bought a couple of cans of compressed air (well, propane is what they use, don't know why they call it air!). Now I have to reorganise my front room so I can get the PC out to clean it and try to fix it. It's buried behind piles of boxes, with just enough room to get my hands in to change the memory  I need it fixed, as the GTX 580 will be folding in it when the K10 arrives and goes in the more powerful machine (which might soon have to serve as my everyday system). (that gives me a few weeks).

First world problems, designed to make me think


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 26, 2019)

I took a chance, threw a few $$$ and an e-mail to the gentleman who runs Free-DC about F@H stats.  He fixed it, *BUT* the data stats for today are an accumulation of everything since Jan. 9th.  It should start looking normal in the next few days.

@debs3759 I just read your post.  Sorry for all the issues!  It sucks when your daily PC has fits.   For what it's worth, it sounds like a either a failing motherboard or power supply.  Just my two cents.  Good luck with fixing it.


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Damn! My everyday PC (Llano A8-6800K with GT 730) was grinding to a halt with almost 40 browser windows across two browsers, and only 8 GB RAM. It's also been taking longer and longer (like 5 minutes) getting from the POST screen to starting to load Windows. I bought 32 GB RAM to upgrade it this week. Installed it and then it took an hour of rebooting, pressing different keys, making a cup of tea, etc, before I saw the Windows splash screen. Can't get the memory running at the rated 1600 MHz either, motherboard just isn't having it.
> 
> Anyway, I got Windows loaded and one of my drives was missing. Then it crashed and rebooted! I've got the reboot time down to about 10 minutes, so kept trying. Then it couldn't find the boot SSD! Eventually I used my folding machine to download a current Win 10 ISO (saves an afternoon of updates), and tried to repair the OS. That didn't work. So I restored a 2 month old back-up. In the process of doing that, Windows wiped a disk that had over 3000 hours of saved TV shows on it!
> 
> ...



If Windows is acting strange, always best to unplug any hard drives/SSD's whatever, that you have in the system just in case something does go funky and things start going wrong.  If it's just the OS drive that fails or messes up, then the data drives you have in the system won't be touched..  Had the pain a few times.  If you can, try plugging the drives in and seeing what state they are in.  Without doing too much to them, see if something like GetDataBack or any other data retrieving program can read the drive and bring the data back.
Sometimes this works but as I deleted a load of data from my server back along as I thought I didn't need it and from my backup drives, after running the program it found the files but they just don't work.  The data of it all is there, but I'm guessing the headers of each file is corrupt or didn't get copied and so has been lost for good..  

I hope you manage to get the data back and get your system up and running


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> I just bought a couple of cans of compressed air (well, propane is what they use, don't know why they call it air!).



Not propane, some used to use Butane, but even that has been phased out because spraying potentially hot PC components with a flammable gas isn't really a good idea. They all use di, tri, ortetrafluoroethane  now.

But it sounds like your SSD might be on its way out to me.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm running out of efficient PCI-E slots (16x2.0 or 8x3.0, don't like to lose 5% upfront). The only semi useful upgrade I can make is to replace a 970 on/off folding in a Linux crunching rig but in order to do that I would like to see some 2060 Linux stock PPD numbers. All I see is that the GPU is in the shops (US, others incl. Germany which could be an option for me) and some (one) is complaining of high temperatures. No PPD Window or Linux. Come on team .


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2019)

I had a 6 hour semi outage on one 2070. I open Teamviewer and saw /mind you is´t was before coffee "FAH 21 stopped working." Sure from the down load and till the I opened Teamviever it wrote zero line in the FAH log but then it resumed from 51% OK it completed at low points but wtf. I had around 10 on that rig (wired) where a completed unit was not replaced. Sure tried next-unit 99%and 100% made no different. Well we all have a little ups and downs.

Long rant and you *lazy folders* did not bye a 2060 since yesterday. My last first GPU mover was a GPX 680 knowing absolute nothing what it could, I must have told it 5 times already. Worst GPU ever,in terms of points/investments. Can be be picked up, mint condition. You might have to do me a return favor. Walk the dogs, garden work or just listen to me for an hour drinking coffee or redwine. Sure only apply to +18 year old people.

Back to my original question since you didn't I did. Takes some days and it is not a Z version and it will run in a Linux "box". to replace a 970..


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

Been managing a few work units over the last few days because of the sunny weather..  Nothing like turning more things on when you've actually got good sun for a change!!   Hopefully the good weather will continue and I'll carry on with putting some points on the board


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 27, 2019)

I finally got the GTX 980 Ti folding on Ubuntu 18.04. Tried using Bucks write up on Ubuntu but it didnt work. Took to looking up posts on the web, some parts advanced me some didnt. Finally after many long hours I found this write up and i thought i would share. Mind you I totally suck at Linux but I like a challenge. http://www.bronyathome.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=626. This guy was spot on for me. Oh and the low ppd on the 980 Ti has went from a bunch of 420k ppd to so far constant 580k at stock clocks. So tomorrow Im going to try it again on the 970s. Really would like to upgrade the 970s but money kinda tight after the RTX 2080 purchase. For MS I have a friend that bought an Asus RTX 2060 but he will not fold on it, I tried man.


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 28, 2019)

Is the 9xx series that much different to setup as opposed to the 1xxx series? I just ran the auto install drivers to get 390 and set F@H's gpu=true and restarted. This is on 18.04 also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't know if this will help:
With that 1070 Ti, I finished the WU that the 980 Ti was on, shut the compute down, swapped GPU's and the 1070 Ti worked perfectly.  Same when I swapped them back.

@mx500torid , that guy sure likes the command line.  That might even work for an Arch Linux install.  Much of what he does can be done from the GUI!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 28, 2019)

Maybe you can do a writeup on that BBB. I had all kinds of problems but when I did what he wrote it worked. I was going by other writeups and videos.


----------



## debs3759 (Feb 2, 2019)

I passed a million points overnight, and finally at 100K ppd. I'll be in our team's top 100 this month (that's not a difficult task though)


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> I passed a million points overnight, and finally at 100K ppd. I'll be in our team's top 100 this month (that's not a difficult task though)


Is that with or without your Tesla K10?
When I started folding around 9 years ago with a 8800 I think it was (8053,1 PPD) I bravely claimed that I soon would be in the DAILY top 20. That was misunderstood as I would be in the overall team top 20 . Back then I could keep my fingers from the keyboard and let it slide but if you wait long enough almost all is possible. Best of luck with reaching page 1.
New change of plans - my GTX 970 stays in my 2700x doing a little on/off folding, my one Intel hex will have HT disabled and WCG stopped. That way I think that I can thermally fit a 1070ti and a 2060 in it. Well plans are to be changed and I will not have it until Monday anyways.
Edit: just realized that I then have to swap two PSUs. I doubt that even a good 9 year old 500 W can pull that much. Back to plan one and hope that the current Linux/Nvidia driver will pull a 2060.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2019)

My new RTX arrived today but so did my new router so fist thing first. I have copper and that is creap so I got a 4G and 12 times improvement in speed up and down. Don't buy a Chinese manual translated to Danish. After two hours I gave up and phoned hotline. Net thing in line was to and the 2060 to my part time folder. A couple of restarts and I noticed that I only used 30 W more the the 970 alone and that the PPD dropped from around 300-330 to 220K. I even lowered the WCG threads to 10.  I better read up on Linux. I know that much that it takes a 415 but it was recognized and folding, well god know at what speed. 
So reading *or* try and error. My hex without HT and no OC could make it below 500 W for the 1070ti and the 2060, if not, the rig is old, so  an excuse to get some new. I was interested in seeing if a maxed OC 2060 could beat a maxed 1070ti so that will be step one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Don't buy a Chinese manual translated to Danish.


Was it translated to engrish first?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 4, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Was it translated to engrish first?


 Could have been. Anyway Linux and dual folding will have to be an other day. After I saw and pushed the 2060 inside that small  box (Fractal) power it up and saw 475 with HT on I got a bit vorried. It turns out it is a 700 W. It is hot in there 82-84 C for the two GPUs and 82-84% fan. I have to do something about that tomorrow, if it lifes long enough. 1.4K PPD but with massive drop in boost speeed for the 1070ti. The  2060 has zero OC and runs at 1607.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice ms waiting to see what it will do.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> Nice ms waiting to see what it will do.


First job is to turn the PSU so it dosen't blow out air in. Second is to add a second top 140 mm fan in the top and then some decdent OC. The 2070ti didn't lose much going from +175 to +120 MHz but it throttles a lot. MSI will not OC my MSI 2060. Strange. Thermals?


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Would it be due to an outdated version or it's not been updated for that yet?  Just ideas at the moment, normally I'd have thought they are pretty good.  

If the card is throttling, why not run it at stock?  You'll probably fine the core will hold a better clock speed if it's throttling that much as it'll back down accordingly...


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2019)

I just updated to the Beta 12 version to get the oc scanner. I was running an older version that wasnt overclocking right. 50 in the core speed in older version corresponded to 100 core speed overclock on Beta 12 version.


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> I just updated to the Beta 12 version to get the oc scanner. I was running an older version that wasnt overclocking right. 50 in the core speed in older version corresponded to 100 core speed overclock on Beta 12 version.



I must admit I do just stick with the most official releases but if you have the newer cards (RTX 2060 as example) then I'm unsure if there's proper support for it in MSI...  Scratch that, found a link, adds support from Beta 9 as below from Tweakdown..

From Tweaktown - MSI Afterburner v4.6.0 beta 9 supports RTX Cards


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2019)

My 2080 worked on the older version, the core speed when overclocking was just half of what GPUZ and afterburner was showing so 50 on the core was actually 100. The Beta 12 shows it correctly.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2019)

phill said:


> Would it be due to an outdated version or it's not been updated for that yet?  Just ideas at the moment, normally I'd have thought they are pretty good.
> 
> If the card is throttling, why not run it at stock?  You'll probably fine the core will hold a better clock speed if it's throttling that much as it'll back down accordingly...


I opened my window and brought it down to around 60 C, OCed +67 and crashed it. So yes MSI (4.4.2) is working but I will leave it at stock. The good thing is now I have two 11719 in the rig and points are so much easier to compare - 1070ti +125 and 2060 stock. 874k (162 W) and 670k (145 W). Bare in mind that the whole rig is missing a 140 mm exhurst fan so all is hot. BTW the 2060 is the low GPU but it gets "hot" air from the PSU. These old MBs with zero spacing is going to be my dead.


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Is there any way of getting the hardware on like a test bench, put some fans over it and see if that helps with the temps?  High temps are a pain....


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 5, 2019)

phill said:


> Is there any way of getting the hardware on like a test bench, put some fans over it and see if that helps with the temps?  High temps are a pain....


Step one - read my specs . I have one but I was planing it to use for various AMD 2700x/folding set up. Now what I do is to but it on my second floor (10-14 degree C), add the 140 mm fan, turn the PSU, hard wire it (my WI-FI, even the new one) is crap uploading to FAH.
I have completed eight 11719 (the good ones) on my 1070ti at 2037 MHz with an average of 784K PPD +/- 1%. If I'm not mistaken (HFM have some gabs today) my non-OCed 2060 did the first at 883K at at auto fan (40-45%). I tried to framegrab via Teamviewer but gave up.

Edit: Some WU does good on the 2060, others are beaten by the older 1070ti. Spent some time adding the new 120 mm Noctua in the front and put back the 140 I removed some days ago in the rear. Decided against adding a second 140 in the roof afraid it would disrupt the CPU air flow. Reversed the PSU and hauled the whole thing upstairs at 15 C. 535 W, 1070ti still at 90 % fan but 2060 runs stock clock and clock rpm (40 %). They both run around 70 C. 1.4-1.5M PPD. The fact that I now have two GPUs and higher temperature explains that I didn't reach my 1.5-1.6M PPD. Mayby I will try to update my data sheet for my various GPUs.  One thing a day. Stopped drinking so it should speed things up a bit


----------



## debs3759 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm going to have to stop folding until after Brexit. The electricity bill is interfering with my ability to stock up with food before the shops run out and inflation sky rockets. Glad I have a garden to grow veg in! Will stop on Sunday, after I reach 2 million point with the team.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> I'm going to have to stop folding until after Brexit. The electricity bill is interfering with my ability to stock up with food before the shops run out and inflation sky rockets. Glad I have a garden to grow veg in! Will stop on Sunday, after I reach 2 million point with the team.


Once you are free from mainland Europe then the sun comes back so better stock up with more solar panels


----------



## debs3759 (Feb 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Once you are free from mainland Europe then the sun comes back so better stock up with more solar panels



LOL, I wish life was that simple  I am a citizen of the world, I think Brexit is the biggest mistake this country ever made. I hope I am proved wrong


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2019)

For folders with two different GPUs in one rig read this F&H f**k up?
The results that I got from the 120 GHz OCed 1070ti and the 2060 at stock was that the 1070ti was 3-9% faster in terms of PPD. Since I had a small heat issue I added a fan in the side window and noticed 6 degree drop in MB temperature. OK I got brave, left the upper 1070ti at 90 % fan (74 degree C) and upgraded MSI Combuster to the newest beta. The 4.4 I had before didn't allow to control fans on the 2060 and worse was that when I entered +80 MHz it gave me 160 GHz, no wonder it crashed. So with temperature OK (63-73 C) and similar core clock 1950 MHz I made a test. Look at the link. Anyway I have to rewrite my data table before I will link it here. After I added 30 MHz for the 2060 it will beat the 1070ti with around 10% at similar W.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes thats what I posted before. The old version of Afterburner if you put in 50 and apply for core increase it is actually 100. Beta 12 version if you enter 100 you get 100. My older cards did not do that only the 2080.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> Yes thats what I posted before. The old version of Afterburner if you put in 50 and apply for core increase it is actually 100. Beta 12 version if you enter 100 you get 100. My older cards did not do that only the 2080.


Yes you did but I never checked it myself.  First updated (old 1070ti/2060 data erased) MStenholm folding chart PPD for GPUs plus some extra info


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2019)

Its OK to not edit old posts if there are more than 3 days old? Well I'm making a new post to show off my new toy





The 1070 that it has replaced went to my Linux/WCG to replace a 970. Here the PPD jumped from 300K (no OC) to +700K, still no OC. That is about the same it got with +120 MHz in my WIN7 rig.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 15, 2019)

The GTX 2070 is my favorite of the RTX cards.  PPD close to the GTX 1080 Ti while using only a few more watts than the GTX 1070 Ti.

Sure am liking the PPD for the WU's right now.  I've been averaging 1.06M PPD for the last 2 years, but I pulled in an honest 1.3M yesterday, and it seems like it's continuing today.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The GTX 2070 is my favorite of the RTX cards.  PPD close to the GTX 1080 Ti while using only a few more watts than the GTX 1070 Ti.
> 
> Sure am liking the PPD for the WU's right now.  I've been averaging 1.06M PPD for the last 2 years, but I pulled in an honest 1.3M yesterday, and it seems like it's continuing today.


Yes it does 200k more than a 2060 but I was so pissed that I couldn't buy the MSI 2060 Z model some weeks back that I decided I wanted one mostly becasue I really cound't test the MSI Ventous 2060 I ended up buying since the box is to hot with a 1070ti in it. The shop got *one* yesterday and that's mine. All others retailers have unknown time of delivery. And yes I have two 2070s already so that's not new toy 

The Linux 1070 is going to be on/off folding starting when I put the last piece of wood in the oven/fireplace and then left to run until it finish the current WU when the fireplace is running in the morning.

Edit: Some times it's fun to play with old HW. My hot running and noisy Fractal Design with 1070ti and  2060 had a defect Yate Loon (not running) in the side window. That was replaced with the 140 mm Fractal fan that used to at the outlet but now with a LNA. The outlet got treated with a Noctua NF-A12x25. The result was that I could raise my 2060 core clock with 35 MHz, decrease the RPM on the 1070ti from 90 to 75 % and temperature dropped (both GPUs) with 10 degree C. Ohh it is now less noisy, OK not one I would share bedroom with but an improvement. All that before the third cup of morning coffee.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Just for info everyone, all the stats and milestones etc have been updated, I hope!!   Take it easy


----------



## XZero450 (Feb 24, 2019)

Had a machine down over night.. Restarted for the magical Windows Update and I couldn't RDP into it until after a forced restart this morning.. It just so happened to be my only, currently, co-lo machine.

My other 2 machines will be coming down for periods of time over the next few weeks as I do some maintenance on the water loops and perform a couple upgrades. While the loops make the upgrades a little harder, it's kind of nice having all these cards, and cpus, running like they are and not have a lot of noise pollution.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

The first numbers are in for the 1660 Ti 1660 ti
He thinks that he can do 700k PPD on Windows. He did 615k PPD the last 24 hours One 1660 ti folding
That is not bad for a low/medium end GPU. The jump to the next - 2060 is not that much in price and these puppies does 900-1000k PPD (well not on 14163-14165).


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> The first numbers are in for the 1660 Ti 1660 ti
> He thinks that he can do 700k PPD on Windows. He did 615k PPD the last 24 hours One 1660 ti folding
> That is not bad for a low/medium end GPU. The jump to the next - 2060 is not that much in price and these puppies does 900-1000k PPD (well not on 14163-14165 and).


Hi is it possible to run Folding At Home on my RX 570? If it is can it also be possible to run it on the 570 whilst my 2700X is doing the WCG? (Does the F@H take up much CPU time?). Because when I am not gaming I would be happy to donate my GPU compute to another good cause.

Secondly, is it worth running F@H on a GT 1030 2GB GDDR5? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Hi is it possible to run Folding At Home on my RX 570? If it is can it also be possible to run it on the 570 whilst my 2700X is doing the WCG? (Does the F@H take up much CPU time?). Because when I am not gaming I would be happy to donate my GPU compute to another good cause.
> 
> Secondly, is it worth running F@H on a GT 1030 2GB GDDR5? Thanks



According to this LIST a 560 does 114k PPD and a 580 does 344k PPD so some where in between. That is not great numbers but it will put you in the daily top 20 list. You could let it run WU and set to stop after that at night/when you know that you will not need the GPU for gaming for a longer periode of time.

For Windows you need to leave a core/thread free. The FAHClient is not polite as WCG - it muscles in and take resources. I leave two threads on my Windows machines free so I'm sure that nobody staves. I run folding and WCG on one 2700x/Linux and that fuck up WCG. I lose 3-4 hours of the 16  but until now  the long time point average of the non-folding identical rig and the folding one are similar, just less run-time.

GT1030 forget about that one. I'm not even sure it will run.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> According to this LIST a 560 does 114k PPD and a 580 does 344k PPD so some where in between. That is not great numbers but it will put you in the daily top 20 list.
> 
> For Windows you need to leave a core/thread free. The FAHClient is not polite as WCG - it muscles in and take resources. I leave two threads on my Windows machines free so I'm sure that nobody staves. I run folding and WCG on one 2700x/Linux and that fuck up WCG. I lose 3-4 hours of the 16  but until now  the long time point average of the non-folding identical rig and the folding one are similar, just less run-time.
> 
> GT1030 forget about that one. I'm not even sure it will run.


Thanks. So folding at home runs better on Nvidia it seems. Okay I will not fold on my wcg rigs, but I might consider getting a Nvidia GPU in the future and start folding.  But ATM I am invested in wcg


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> GT1030 forget about that one. I'm not even sure it will run.



I wouldn't say that.  It'll run, and should give a few tens of thousands of PPD, so it's worth it.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2019)

Core 22 is out in beta. Config, Expert, Client-type beta. It utilize the GPU a lot better than Core 21(95% vs 90%)  but handle with care. I tried with four different WUs on my RTX 2060 starting with my normal +40 MHz OC plus some extra fan speed. Three times it crashed ending in BAD UNIT. Then +20 MHz OC, no,. No OC, no. No OC and 80% power limit, no. But it was sweet when it lasted. My normal PPD is 900K, the 11733 (the only one that is released for Core 22 I think) was 1.06M PPD.

Well I didn't give up so I tried my two 2070s. Lesson from yesterday dictated no OC and lower power limit plus instead of auto fan fixed 60 %. The first one went well with 1.46M PPD (normal 900-1400K PPD). This is like getting a continuous row of 14167s and none of the small WU which only yield 900k.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 12, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I wouldn't say that.  It'll run, and should give a few tens of thousands of PPD, so it's worth it.


I think I am going to give Folding At Home a try. The Graphics Cards I currently have available are;


RX 570 8G
GT 1030 2G GDDR5
GT 730 1G DDR3
GT 710 1G DDR3
I also have an Athlon 200GE with an Integrated Radeon Vega 3 graphics processor. But I believe it is likely not going to contribute a worthwhile amount, with it only having 192 stream processors operating at 1000 MHz. I think the same can be said of the two GT 700 series cards. I would like to set up my GT 1030 for folding. Its small Pascal GP108 core should be able to help I think. It consumes so little power and all it does currently is idle, providing display outputs. The way I see it those CUDA cores might as well be doing some good too.

I apologise if my post is long, but I think I am thinking out loud here. Any input you can provide will be much appreciated though! I am going to highlight my main questions in bold to make it easier to read.

As I currently understand it, Folding at Home works better on Nvidia GPUs using CUDA than it does on AMD ones. *Is it worth configuring my RX 570 8G to run Folding when I am not gaming on it?* The board has a power limit of 135W, *or is the performance per watt of the Polaris 20 GPU simply not feasible for long periods of time*?

My plan is to put my GT 1030 into my Ryzen 3 1200 cruncher, and turn the CPU usage allowed by the BOINC client to 50%, so that the Folding Client can use the remaining cycles to feed the GT 1030. The dual 1700 rigs will remain with the 700 series parts and entirely dedicated for WCG. 

I would like to invest into new hardware for folding at home. This may ultimately lead me to turn the 1200 PC entirely to F@H, and purchase a motherboard with two mechanically 16X PCIE slots so that I may use multiple GPUs in this machine for Folding. On that note; *I assume folding doesn't put a lot of strain on the PCIE interface, is this correct? So with this in mind, would a board like this one be suitable for running two GPUs for F@H? The second slot is connected via the Promontory chipset, using gen2 connectivity.*

I think I may investigate the Turing-based GTX 1660 non-ti card that was recently spotted, for this PC.

Thanks for reading. I would love to hear everyone's opinions and thoughts on my plans, thank you!

Ash


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> I think I am going to give Folding At Home a try. The Graphics Cards I currently have available are;
> 
> 
> RX 570 8G
> ...


To answer your last question first - yes it has nice spacing between the slots which the top GPU will love. *Edit*: Only the top PCI-e will run 3.0 x 16, the other will run 3.0 x 4 and that will reduce the efficiency with some (5-10) %.

The smaller Nvidia sips power so give it a go. You have a kill-a-watt or what you native English speaking people call that ampere measuring device. You decide how much energy you want to spend on it.
I guess the same goes for the 570.

The 1660 Ti is a great GPU point per day/watt wise.

I have been folding on my daily PC for close to 8 years (summers off) with the same PSU and same MB, GPUs have been upgrade but some have around three years of running with a constant OC.  The only thing that I killed was some AMD GPUs.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> turn the CPU usage allowed by the BOINC client to 50%,


What we recommend is to run the WCG client at 100%, but reduce the "% of CPUs", commonly called "giving F@H a thread".  I have an i7-6700K running with a GTX 980 Ti.  I want to maximize F@H on that so I "give" F@H 2 threads.  That means I run BOINC at 75 % of CPUs, or to say it another way, I run BOINC on 6 threads and allow the other two threads to process F@H.  We don't recommend running F@H on the CPU, only the GPU - you will have to manually remove the CPU slot when you install the F@H client.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

I've set the GT 1030 up and running, on Windows 10 Pro, along with the WCG client:



Spoiler: GT 1030










And I thought, why not try the RX 570 for a while see how it goes.



Spoiler: RX 570









I've got WCG running here too, of course, my 2700X is a big cruncher for that. I've set the WCG client to use 87.5% of the CPU threads; 7 cores, 14 threads. So that gives the FAH client a single core and both its logical threads to work with. 



mstenholm said:


> According to this LIST a 560 does 114k PPD and a 580 does 344k PPD so some where in between.



Seems like it's doing around 311K PPD, closer to the 580, of course as it has 32 out of the 36 CU. Power is at 100W, which is quite a lot. Near the same power as 1660 Ti but half the performance. I probably won't fold on the 570 a lot, given the perf/watt... Best wait until I can afford a 1660 Ti for that. I think I will let it complete this work unit and then stop.


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2019)

Not sure about the 1660Ti, but I think GTX1070 does roughly 700k PPD on average? The 1660Ti should be more...


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

I guess it depends on the workloads; the 1660 Ti has fewer CUDA cores (1536 vs 1920) but dedicated INT32 and FP16 (at double speed) pathways alongside the FP32 ones, which could speed up computing in scenarios where those types of instructions are used together. At least that is my understanding. @mstenholm commented on its performance, being around 600K PPD, but could do more. Either way it seems like a solid investment for my 24/7 F@H rig that I have now set up. Definitely not going to Fold on the 570 though.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2019)

hat said:


> Not sure about the 1660Ti, but I think GTX1070 does roughly 700k PPD on average? The 1660Ti should be more...


The GTX 1070 does 700k PPD stock on Linux, 650k on Windows with an OC. BUT the 1660ti is cheaper to buy and to run.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

Is 320K PPD @ 100W board power pretty decent for my 570? I thought it was bad at first, well compared to Turing. But it seems fairly competitive with what I've read for the 1050 / Ti cards, which seem to be around 180-200K PPD @ 75W. I'm debating whether to keep folding on the 570. On that note, I've been eyeing up 4G 570 cards for around £110 on Amazon Warehouse, which is pretty awesome value. I'm debating whether to grab one and set it up in my 1200 PC for folding 24/7... I'm fairly certain it could take a hefty undervolt too; I'm also considering that for my current 570.

*Just to clear this up; with regards to errors due to instability in F@H, are there negative repercussions for an error in a Work Unit, or does it just subtract points? This (along with the same in WCG) is one of my biggest worries.*

Thanks.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

No issues at all as far as I know/understand for getting an error in some of the work units, I've had a few were that's happened and also when the server has taken down the unit as well..  So no need to worry there at all 

My Ti cards run about 1m PPD but I never leave it on long enough to make the points, the solar only lasts a few hours a day at the moment, so I'm just trying to watch the electric bill   That rig will munch through 700w or more easy with the 5960X loaded with WCG and 2 1080 Ti's on folding as well..  Nearly a 1Kw an hour is a bit ouchy when it comes to the electric bill...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Is 320K PPD @ 100W board power pretty decent for my 570? I thought it was bad at first, well compared to Turing. But it seems fairly competitive with what I've read for the 1050 / Ti cards, which seem to be around 180-200K PPD @ 75W. I'm debating whether to keep folding on the 570. On that note, I've been eyeing up 4G 570 cards for around £110 on Amazon Warehouse, which is pretty awesome value. I'm debating whether to grab one and set it up in my 1200 PC for folding 24/7... I'm fairly certain it could take a hefty undervolt too; I'm also considering that for my current 570.
> 
> *Just to clear this up; with regards to errors due to instability in F@H, are there negative repercussions for an error in a Work Unit, or does it just subtract points? This (along with the same in WCG) is one of my biggest worries.*
> 
> Thanks.


If a GPU get many failed WUs it will be put on standby for days. If the fail is due to a really bad WU you get some point depending of how far you got, but no bonus points. Normally an non-OC GPU will not fail a WU, exception are beta units. There are no negative points but you slow down the science since the next WU are based on your WU.

Yes 320k PPD is decent for 100 W. Linux@1070 is 135 W and 700 k, a GTX 970 is close to 400k PPD but at 170-180 W. A RTX 2070 is 180-200 for 1-1.5Mk PPD. The bigger the GUP the better PPD/W due the the progressive bonus.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2019)

*



			What are the qualifications for the QRB?
		
Click to expand...

*


> The bonus is applied for users who use a passkey, have successfully returned at least 10 bonus-eligible WUs, have successfully returned 80% or more of assigned WUs, and returned the unit before its Timeout (formerly Preferred Deadline). Bonus points do not apply to partial returns.





AmioriK said:


> *Just to clear this up; with regards to errors due to instability in F@H, are there negative repercussions for an error in a Work Unit, or does it just subtract points? This (along with the same in WCG) is one of my biggest worries.*


As you can see, you can lose the QRB if you have a failure rate higher than 20%.


AmioriK said:


> Is 320K PPD @ 100W board power pretty decent for my 570


Appears to be https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0#

Edit: This is where most of us check on our F@H stats: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711 Secondly, the points shown there are without the QRB, so they are much lower than what the client is saying.  Get 10 WU's done with a passkey and you'll start getting the bonus.  EDIT: Okay, that came out wrong.  When you look at your points on EOC, you will see only base credit at this time until you've met your 10 WU's / 80% threshold.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

Many thanks for the advice everyone it is highly appreciated. I think I will run my GPUs entirely at stock to hopefully eliminate any chance of a failed WU being on my end (Same goes for my CPUs for WCG). This makes me feel better as the anxiety of the possibility of me failing a WU/Task is too high for me.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Appears to be https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0#



Oh wow, it seems Vega 20 is quite powerful at Folding. I wonder how well it does with PPD/Watt, especially if voltage tuned, due to the 7nm process. Anyway I'm fairly set on picking up a cheap RX 570 4GB on Friday to add to my 24/7 folding machine, and then I will fold on my 8G 570 in my main PC, of course, when I am not using it to play video games. Our power bill has gone up this month, but not by an enormous amount. I think I worked out we will be paying an extra £12 a month for the set up, as is. Of course the two RX 570s will likely bump that to about 20 quid, but I'm more than happy to foot that.
Here's to a future of happy crunching

Ash


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2019)

Well, @mstenholm , since F@H on Linux runs advanced, I have this on my GTX 980.  Almost 500K on a 980!  (EDIT: normally gets 400K) Have to wonder what my 980 Ti is doing.  Of course, the weather's really heating up and we expect to be around 70°F over the next few days.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, @mstenholm , since F@H on Linux runs advanced, I have this on my GTX 980.  Almost 500K on a 980!  Have to wonder what my 980 Ti is doing.  Of course, the weather's really heating up and we expect to be around 70°F over the next few days.


Why does Windows suck so much?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, @mstenholm , since F@H on Linux runs advanced, I have this on my GTX 980.  Almost 500K on a 980!  Have to wonder what my 980 Ti is doing.  Of course, the weather's really heating up and we expect to be around 70°F over the next few days.


Sweet.
I tried with my 1070/Linux and got an error before it even started. Something cuda-index. Forgot about it, maybe I shoud try again. A lot have problems with Core 22 myself included on one 2060 so it was nice that it worked out of the box for you. I didn't expect that big a performance uplift on Linux considering the GPU core is running 99% already.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Why does Windows suck so much?


It was my understanding that there is not that much of a difference between Linux and Windows for F@H especially since it's easier to OC with Windows.
Second answer: Windows has to be ready to do a wide variety of things, a jack of all trades if you will, while Linux is barebones out of the box and you have to prep it for what you want it to do.  Something that's specifically designed to do one thing is always better than something that's multipurpose.  Hope it has a screwdriver.


mstenholm said:


> Sweet.
> I tried with my 1070/Linux and got an error before it even started. Something cuda-index. Forgot about it, maybe I shoud try again. A lot have problems with Core 22 myself included on one 2060 so it was nice that it worked out of the box for you. I didn't expect that big a performance uplift on Linux considering the GPU core is running 99% already.


That's my oldest Linux F@H box, which most likely has my worst install on it, but it just works, so I'm not touching it.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

I wish some really rich person would come along and break out an NVIDIA DGX-2 (or more ) and run the entire thing for Folding @ Home for Team TPU  

Anyone have any estimates on the potential PPD of that thing?


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 17, 2019)

You might get ~30% more than a 2080ti * 16. That's if F@H, and all of the supporting API's, properly supports the cards inside.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

I totally f**ked up my F@H install on my "new" W3670 cruncher so I did the next best thing - added a GPU on my 2700x cruncher/folder




Truth should be told that 14167 is the best yielding WU outside of beta on this GPU. On Windows (2.0x16, X58) I get up-to 1M with a slight OC. This is stock.

Edit: Based on only two WUs I saw that Linux is 6% faster than Win7, even with lower clock. OK that is at the expense of slightly higher consumption since the GPU is 99% busy and 88 % in Window.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Very awesome mate   I've never seen two completely different cards in a system before!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Very awesome mate   I've never seen two completely different cards in a system before!!


It took a driver update, last time I tried I forgot and got 200k instead. I'm surprised that it ran at all, maybe it didn't. I shut it of when I saw and pulled the card.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

It looked good which is the important bit


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm away on an extended weekend, so I had to shut F@H down.  Left a couple of WCG boxes running, but I couldn't risk the heat leaving all of the systems running.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 23, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm away on an extended weekend, so I had to shut F@H down.  Left a couple of WCG boxes running, but I couldn't risk the heat leaving all of the systems running.


Yes the warmer weather is coming and some considerations have to be made regarding heat. I went upstairs today and found that the four GPUs folding there were reducing core speed because of the thermal limit was getting close. I refuse to run higher than 70 % fan. 
Have a nice extended weekend.


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2019)

I take it some of you only have everything on during the winter, but could you use some of them during the night or is it still too hot then? 

Hope you have a great time @thebluebumblebee


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm looking at possibly getting a more efficient power supply before the hot days come. My unit is "80 plus", not even bronze. A Titanium unit that pulls less power would result in a little less heat.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2019)

phill said:


> I take it some of you only have everything on during the winter, but could you use some of them during the night or is it still too hot then?
> 
> Hope you have a great time @thebluebumblebee


I do reduce my folding during summer primarily due to electricity consumption. I have no problem using 60-80 kWh/day during winter since I have electrical heating but I'm saving +$300/month during summer with only doing on/off folding.


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

hat said:


> I'm looking at possibly getting a more efficient power supply before the hot days come. My unit is "80 plus", not even bronze. A Titanium unit that pulls less power would result in a little less heat.



I can put a personal recommendation of the EVGA units, the G+ range has been brilliant for me 



mstenholm said:


> I do reduce my folding during summer primarily due to electricity consumption. I have no problem using 60-80 kWh/day during winter since I have electrical heating but I'm saving +$300/month during summer with only doing on/off folding.



That's a massive amount of electric!! :shocked:  I've stopped running the crunchers during the evening now as I need to save some cash, it's amazing how much electric you can use with all this kit running   Thankfully the solar will take a lot of that load but only during the times of like 9am till 4pm..  That said if I can generate about 4kW an hour, I'm aiming to use as much as possible


----------



## hat (Mar 26, 2019)

phill said:


> I can put a personal recommendation of the EVGA units, the G+ range has been brilliant for me



I'm looking at this one, as it's the cheapest Titanium unit on Newegg:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9ZN5D46370


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

hat said:


> I'm looking at this one, as it's the cheapest Titanium unit on Newegg:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9ZN5D46370



I've not heard of that model of unit, but I've the 650 and 850 models of this unit   I'd be very surprised if the difference that the Gold to Titanium level of PSU would actually save as much electric as it costs extra to buy..  I might be out on that but I've just gone for mostly gold units, but if the price is not that much different to a Platinum or Titanium level unit, I'd pick one of those up


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2019)

hat said:


> I'm looking at this one, as it's the cheapest Titanium unit on Newegg:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9ZN5D46370


2 years warranty is not much. I would rather pay a bit extra to get 7 years and peace of mind.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 2 years warranty is not much. I would rather pay a bit extra to get 7 years and peace of mind.



The EVGA models I have bought gave me 12 years


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2019)

phill said:


> The EVGA models I have bought gave me 12 years


7, 10 or 12 years. At least the producers have some confidence in their products. I would say that is a no-brainer.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2019)

hat said:


> I'm looking at this one, as it's the cheapest Titanium unit on Newegg:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9ZN5D46370


That unit appears to an Andyson, and it's just too expensive to justify, especially with that 2 year warranty.  You can do the math to determine the ROI, but a Gold rated PSU like this one makes more sense and cents. (suggest reading newtekie1's write up: How does PSU efficiency affect me and do I really need an 80 Plus Gold Power Supply?)

LINK






EDIT: Of course, as soon as I post that, I see this (which hits/beats my $0.10/watt price threshold):


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That unit appears to an Andyson, and it's just too expensive to justify, especially with that 2 year warranty.  You can do the math to determine the ROI, but a Gold rated PSU like this one makes more sense and cents. (suggest reading newtekie1's write up: How does PSU efficiency affect me and do I really need an 80 Plus Gold Power Supply?)
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...



I was lucky, I had some mentally cheap PSUs and for the money I'd recommend them hands down   That said, a 750w Seasonic is a decent unit for sure as well


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2019)

So, when I went to shut down the GTX 980 Ti's system before my weekend away, I touched the top of the case and realized how warm it was.  Yesterday, I finally got around to actually cleaning it and found that the filters on the Define S did their job, but they were all clogged.  I knew that the spot where I placed that system was bad for dirt, but I didn't realized how bad.  I've moved it to another location.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2019)

So will it run again  now that it can breath?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2019)

It's back on.  With 6 threads crunching (WCG), maybe I can stop @Arjai from beating me 3 days in a row!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 8, 2019)

Some, maybe general, error prevent my Linux folder from downloading new WUs. 1.7M down on a 1070&2060.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Finally everything is back up to date including yesterdays   Might be a few issues but think that's just down to Free-DC...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2019)

Well, it looks like it's that time of year again, coupled with a massive screw up by my power company.  I received a call about 2 months ago that informed me that I was now some $700 behind on my electric bill through no fault of my own.  See, they replaced a billing method that varied the due amount over the year, with it being a bit lower when usage was higher and a bit higher when usage was lower.  The system lowered the highest bills and raised the lowest ones.  But that wasn't good enough, so they came out with "equal pay," which is exactly what it sounds like, that you pay the same every month based on your usage history.  Thing is, they forgot to implement an audit feature and ended up in this mess.  So, my electric bill is jumping ~25% for the next 2 years.

Secondly, the weather forecast is filled with 70°F days.  In the past, I've been able to run until the beginning of June, but not these last 2 years.  I hate to do this now because I've been getting some high PPD WU's, but oh well.  I'll most likely click on "finish" Wednesday morning.  Not sure what I'm going to do on the WCG side.


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, it looks like it's that time of year again, coupled with a massive screw up by my power company.  I received a call about 2 months ago that informed me that I was now some $700 behind on my electric bill through no fault of my own.  See, they replaced a billing method that varied the due amount over the year, with it being a bit lower when usage was higher and a bit higher when usage was lower.  The system lowered the highest bills and raised the lowest ones.  But that wasn't good enough, so they came out with "equal pay," which is exactly what it sounds like, that you pay the same every month based on your usage history.  Thing is, they forgot to implement an audit feature and ended up in this mess.  So, my electric bill is jumping ~25% for the next 2 years.
> 
> Secondly, the weather forecast is filled with 70°F days.  In the past, I've been able to run until the beginning of June, but not these last 2 years.  I hate to do this now because I've been getting some high PPD WU's, but oh well.  I'll most likely click on "finish" Wednesday morning.  Not sure what I'm going to do on the WCG side.



That's a real crock mate, I've just cut down my crunching and folding to whatever the sun is doing on the day rather than running 24/7.  It would cost me £90 a month (£3 a day or so) more on top of my whatever it is my current bill.  Crunching and folding can get very expensive and I have slowed down my production because of it.  
I tend to run the more efficient crunchers and the folding I only really do when the sun is really out so I'm producing a load more solar than I can use..  2 1080 Ti's and a 5960X overclocked can take 700w or more on it's own...  The cost of pie is high 

I think it's very honourable that you run as much as you do @thebluebumblebee, same goes for @Norton @HammerON , hang on, I'll say any in either of the top ten (narrows it down a little) but that doesn't include at all the cost of the hardware..  We do a lot more for these causes than I believe anyone gives or gets credit for.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Just as a heads up everyone 

I'll be rather busy over the next few days and weekend, my Grampy's funeral is Friday and I'll be doing a load of travelling up and back to pickup and drop off my daughter as my ex is my ex (I'll say no more...) and I have 8 hours at a time driving, so I'll try and at least get the stats sorted for then and try and update them Sunday if I can  

Apologies in advance


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2019)

Our sincere condolences on your loss Phill take all the time you need there's no rush


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Our sincere condolences on your loss Phill take all the time you need there's no rush



Thank you   I do have something to share with everyone that does FAH and WCG, so I hope that will put some smiles on some faces


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2019)

phill said:


> That's a real crock mate, I've just cut down my crunching and folding to whatever the sun is doing on the day rather than running 24/7.  It would cost me £90 a month (£3 a day or so) more on top of my whatever it is my current bill.  Crunching and folding can get very expensive and I have slowed down my production because of it.
> I tend to run the more efficient crunchers and the folding I only really do when the sun is really out so I'm producing a load more solar than I can use..  2 1080 Ti's and a 5960X overclocked can take 700w or more on it's own...  The cost of pie is high
> 
> I think it's very honourable that you run as much as you do @thebluebumblebee, same goes for @Norton @HammerON , hang on, I'll say any in either of the top ten (narrows it down a little) but that doesn't include at all the cost of the hardware..  We do a lot more for these causes than I believe anyone gives or gets credit for.



Yeah, I've got to kill one of my 1080Ti's because the summer is here and it heats up the house too much.  It was nice during the winter though.



phill said:


> Just as a heads up everyone
> 
> I'll be rather busy over the next few days and weekend, my Grampy's funeral is Friday and I'll be doing a load of travelling up and back to pickup and drop off my daughter as my ex is my ex (I'll say no more...) and I have 8 hours at a time driving, so I'll try and at least get the stats sorted for then and try and update them Sunday if I can
> 
> Apologies in advance



Sorry for your loss, and don't worry about  stats, take care of the family first!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Only one??  I think it must be down to my room with the other rigs on and working, it can get a little warm..  Needless to say though, what do you expect for 6 rigs on at once in a not small, but not large room??   Thank god for my big fan  

I can grab the stats but I might not be posting them that would be all, with some luck anyways   I can always share my Excel sheet I use as it's a pretty easy to use thing, well it has to be, cos I made it!!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2019)

phill said:


> Only one?? I think it must be down to my room with the other rigs on and working, it can get a little warm.. Needless to say though, what do you expect for 6 rigs on at once in a not small, but not large room??  Thank god for my big fan



Yeah, the one in my main rig needed to be turned off.  That one is in my home office, which isn't that big, so it gets warm quick.  Still folding on the GTX1060 in the other rig in the home office though.

The other rigs are all at my work office, which I don't really care how hot it gets, because I'm rarely there.  I'm actually tempted to grab another GTX1060 to put in my main rig for the summer, and move the 1080Ti to a rig in my work office.

We are also thinking about moving my work office to a new building where I would no longer pay the electric, the landlord would pay it... Free electricity means more rigs for folding!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2019)

Sounds like win win right there!!


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

Just wondering guys, is anyone else having some low scoring projects with FAH at all?  I'm normally upwards of 2m a day but at the moment, I'm getting less than 800k a day projected..  I just wondered if anyone else could advise or was having the same issues?


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> Just wondering guys, is anyone else having some low scoring projects with FAH at all?  I'm normally upwards of 2m a day but at the moment, I'm getting less than 800k a day projected..  I just wondered if anyone else could advise or was having the same issues?


Time for HFM.net if you don't have that installed yet. If you run Windows and a mid-high end Nvidia and get a string of 14163-165 you will drop 40%. Interesting Linux like them.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

I'll get it installed when I get home my good sir    I'm just running two 1080 Ti's for the moment, using the same driver version as I did before, 399.24 I believe it is.   I'll take a look when I get home and report back 

Thank you @mstenholm


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> I'll get it installed when I get home my good sir  I'm just running two 1080 Ti's for the moment, using the same driver version as I did before, 399.24 I believe it is. I'll take a look when I get home and report back
> 
> Thank you @mstenholm


Could you give me some numbers (WU number and actual PPD)?
I don't have or ever had a 1080 Ti but @thebluebumblebee did run one some times ago. He could tell you what to expect.
I updated my current GPUs PPD in this link.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

The numbers I have currently for the PC are - 14153, 14177, 14163.  The PPD a day is at the moment 724920 from the screen grab I have taken (TeamViewer helps when away from home...) but normally running my PPD is northwards of 2m..  I was just curious 

It's at stock clocks as I've not overclocked it at the moment   I can just see one card idling along at 37C (1550 mhz core) and the other is 60c (1949 mhz core) so it's only really using half the second card so I wondered if it was setup correctly...  Umm....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

What are you running on the CPU?


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> The numbers I have currently for the PC are - 14153, 14177, 14163.  The PPD a day is at the moment 724920 from the screen grab I have taken (TeamViewer helps when away from home...) but normally running my PPD is northwards of 2m..  I was just curious
> 
> It's at stock clocks as I've not overclocked it at the moment   I can just see one card idling along at 37C (1550 mhz core) and the other is 60c (1949 mhz core) so it's only really using half the second card so I wondered if it was setup correctly...  Umm....


We can discuss in PM later when you are back at your desk. Something is not right for sure.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What are you running on the CPU?



I've got WCG and FAH running at both which has never had the same effect, weirdly..  I'll take a look when I get home if I can and see what I'm getting


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

Are you running F@H on the CPU?  We don't recommend that.


mstenholm said:


> We can discuss in PM later when you are back at your desk. Something is not right for sure.


Do you know there's a discord for that?   Well, we did have one.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

I think it just does that as a matter of course, so I just let it carry on..  If I can delete it, I'll get rid of it as it lowers my average points I get I'm sure


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> I think it just does that as a matter of course, so I just let it carry on..  If I can delete it, I'll get rid of it as it lowers my average points I get I'm sure


If FahControl set it up for you it would make a CPU instance and a GPU instance regardless if you are running WCG as well. As @thebluebumblebee wrote CPU folding is wasted when you could do WCG. Just leave 1-2 treads for folding on Windows. Config, Slots. delete CPU entry. Have a look in the log for errors.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

If the GPU's don't have a free thread (or 2 with the high end cards), the PPD will suffer. With my 6700K/GTX 980 Ti, I give WCG 75% of the CPUs and leave the other 2 threads for F@H on the GPU.  Some experimentation is often required to see what works best.  I watch 2 things, CPU & GPU utilization.  I don't want to see 100% on the CPU.  I want to see close to 100% on the GPU's.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

I did think it might have been down to my stock clocked CPU but I can't see it being that much of an issue and thought it was definitely something to do with the setup.  It's taken one unit of work 7 to 8 hours to complete which is completely abnormal as I don't remember any taking that long before...

One of the cards are showing - 1556Mhz on the core - 38C 22.x% TDP 
The first card is showing - 1961Mhz on the core - 61C 86% TDP

So I'm guessing it's just not being utilitised as much as it should which for me explains the temps...  I'm unsure why it's so low because I've only installed the software as I did previously...  Same drivers as before as well...  
WCG is always clocked at 100% on this system, even with FAH running as well, it never before given me any issues.  If this has become an issue, then I'll take another look


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

My first reaction was "It needs a reboot", but the configuration needs addressing too.


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> I did think it might have been down to my stock clocked CPU but I can't see it being that much of an issue and thought it was definitely something to do with the setup.  It's taken one unit of work 7 to 8 hours to complete which is completely abnormal as I don't remember any taking that long before...


The platform (CPU/PCIe) have a minor influence. I run 11733 on my 4790k@4.4 (PCIe-16 3.0) with a TPF of 45-46 seconds. My similar clocked identical GPU combined with my i7-970@3.7 MHz (PCIe-16 2.0) does it 47-48 seconds. Both have two threads free.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My first reaction was "It needs a reboot", but the configuration needs addressing too.



That was done this morning when I setup the second card (bit late to work but.... lol) I'll take a look when I get home     Oh the system is an X99 5960X with 2 1080 Ti's, nout very special compared to the folders we have here in the team 

Update -

The second GPU has finished his work unit and the PPD shot up to over a 1m but then when a new unit had been downloaded and was ready to start, it never carried on.  I'm a little confused as it normally did that automatically.  So I've performed a restart and I'm going to see whether or not it's going to sort its life out or not   I'll report back in a mo  

Thanks guys for the help 

Well that's surprising, it's come up GPU 2 is Unsupported and now will take 5 days to complete a unit lol I'll have a look when I get home after a cycle 

Right guys, home at last and with a few restarts in between, here we go 

So screen grab of it at the moment...





So one card working and the other just sat idle for some reason...  Not sure why as there's a work unit there ready to go but won't start, so off to the log...





Ok, next on to the config of the Client...



 

 

Now here's the old config





Now with more luck than judgement, I've changed a few things in the config setup (I thought I'd screen grabbed it before if I'm honest, but....  Now I have for sure!!) and I think we are on the right way forward as we are nearly pushing to 1.5m a day...  I think there might have been a bit of a delay and this is why the points have dropped down a little??  I'm new to this so just guessing!! 





I've set GPU 1 to GPU 1 as above with number 2...

I'll wait and see....   Oh I've also removed the CPU as well  
Just a dumb thought, this works in Linux at all??  I've some RX 480's that might be able to be used a little should this be the case....??


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2019)

I'm going to be missing in action for a while.  My motherboard died.  I need to pay the normal freight on my life, then purchase another MB.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

Which motherboard?


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Which motherboard?


ASUS B350M-E (Ryzen).  My dedicated folding and crunching PC.


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

phill said:


> That was done this morning when I setup the second card (bit late to work but.... lol) I'll take a look when I get home  Oh the system is an X99 5960X with 2 1080 Ti's, nout very special compared to the folders we have here in the team
> 
> Update -
> 
> ...


Last thing fist - yes it works in Linux. Setting it up can be a pain but you gain 10 % in general, for some WU 50 %, 14163 spring to mind for the latter. I wouldn't mix AMD and NVidia in the same rig but it can be done.

So you played with the indexes and got it to work. Normally it shouldn't be necessary in Windows but it clearly was in your case. Be prepared to do the same if you decide to set up a Linux folder.

There are big differences between WUs. When I was folding with a 2060 in my daily rig which have HFM.net installed I saw between 525k to 980k PPD.

The points you are getting now look OK. 13816 is also on the low side for my 2060&2070, 1070&1070ti in Windows (roughly 10% lower than average) . I assume that it was the first 13186 you did and it picked up in points after the 3%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> ASUS B350M-E (Ryzen).  My dedicated folding and crunching PC.


Fortunately, should still be under warranty.


----------



## mstenholm (May 21, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm going to be missing in action for a while.  My motherboard died.  I need to pay the normal freight on my life, then purchase another MB.


Look at the bright side - summer is coming and you don't need the heat plus your next MB will support Ryzen 3000 for sure. Did you OC that CPU sky high or did a friend spill beer into your PC . It can't be that old but out of warranty I would guess with the normal 1 year you have in US or am I wrong?


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Look at the bright side - summer is coming and you don't need the heat plus your next MB will support Ryzen 3000 for sure. Did you OC that CPU sky high or did a friend spill beer into your PC . It can't be that old but out of warranty I would guess with the normal 1 year you have in US or am I wrong?


Nope.  Very mild overclock, that it somehow did itself.  (From 3 GHz to 3.2 GHz).   Of course it's out of warranty.     Besides the expense of a new MB, it's the hassle of wrestling everything back in the case.  It did, however,  work very well while it lasted.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Of course it's out of warranty.


It has a three year warranty, unless you bought it refurbished.  Ryzen was introduced in Feb 2017, so it can't be much more than 2 years old.

Edit: I could grab this for you: https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/d/portland-asus-prime-x370-pro/6878770146.html


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Last thing fist - yes it works in Linux. Setting it up can be a pain but you gain 10 % in general, for some WU 50 %, 14163 spring to mind for the latter. I wouldn't mix AMD and NVidia in the same rig but it can be done.
> 
> So you played with the indexes and got it to work. Normally it shouldn't be necessary in Windows but it clearly was in your case. Be prepared to do the same if you decide to set up a Linux folder.
> 
> ...



This morning when turning it on, the damn thing is showing up as not supported again..  What is going on with this stupid program....  Was fine when I turned it off last night


----------



## mstenholm (May 22, 2019)

phill said:


> This morning when turning it on, the damn thing is showing up as not supported again..  What is going on with this stupid program....  Was fine when I turned it off last night


Lesson learned - leave it on. Strange indeed. I will scan the official forum today.
One question- where did the Nvidia driver come from, Windows or Nvidia?


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Lesson learned - leave it on. Strange indeed. I will scan the official forum today.



The amount of power this thing takes I couldn't afford to leave it on..  It's as bad as the miner I had on  

I've just tried pausing it and then closing the program and restarting it, so we'll see if that works...  Report back in a few ]

Edit - That did nothing so I'll restart it and see if that helps, if not, then I'll just uninstall and reinstall the software and see if that helps...


----------



## mstenholm (May 22, 2019)

phill said:


> The amount of power this thing takes I couldn't afford to leave it on..  It's as bad as the miner I had on
> 
> I've just tried pausing it and then closing the program and restarting it, so we'll see if that works...  Report back in a few


Open Cl problem. Try to get rid of the old driver (NVCleaninstall) and install a new, try 425.31, the newest is not optimal PPD wise. Use custom install unless you want the lot.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

This was a brand new install as I put in a new SSD into the rig..  I've tried the change and it's not helped, it's just sat saying ready without anything further at all...  It's being a &%$£ lol


----------



## mstenholm (May 22, 2019)

phill said:


> This was a brand new install as I put in a new SSD into the rig..  I've tried the change and it's not helped, it's just sat saying ready without anything further at all...  It's being a &%$£ lol


That didn't really answer my question - Nvidia or Windows. Try uninstall as I suggested.


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> That didn't really answer my question - Nvidia or Windows. Try uninstall as I suggested.



It was a completely fresh install with Windows and a fresh install of Nvidia as well.  It's errored with the same message, try setting the opengl-index manually which I've set to 1 in the regedit section from the link you gave me.. 






I'll try re-enabling it and see if that sorts it's life out 

Well none of what I did made any difference until I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers and tried some newer ones (I think 419.17, I try to keep them on my home server just in case) and I think I might have had some fairly good scores today..

It seems my work units have shot up by 50 units but I'm guessing that's with all the messing about and such but thankfully, everything now is up and running as it should be..  Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow...  

Special thanks for all the help and advice with this   Very much appreciated   May as well make the most of free electric whilst I can   I'm sure it'll be raining soon


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 6, 2019)

Got my Ryzen powered PC back on line.  Glad to be back folding and crunching for the cause (and of course, TPU).


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

Great to have you back with us @NastyHabits


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Got my Ryzen powered PC back on line.  Glad to be back folding and crunching for the cause (and of course, TPU).


Did I just lose track of time, or was that pretty quick?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 6, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did I just lose track of time, or was that pretty quick?



I was able to find a refurbished MB at a very reasonable price (same make and model).  Also, I was down for 2 weeks.  Not so quick.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 10, 2019)

Just bought a GTX 1060 to add to my farm, so my ppd should at least triple by next week. Hope to soon buy a high end NVidia card and an enthusiast level CPU and board to replace the Llano based system I use daily, as it is too slow to fold on and really slow when recoding video files


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 11, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> ....
> My other 2 machines will be coming down for periods of time over the next few weeks as I do some maintenance on the water loops and perform a couple upgrades.
> ....



So this maintenance never happened. I am going to do it soon now. They will be coming down to move and I will not be bringing them back online until this maintenance has been done.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 11, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> So this maintenance never happened. I am going to do it soon now. They will be coming down to move and I will not be bringing them back online until this maintenance has been done.


That is the only way to do it. I'm going on year four postponing cleaning my water-block. Now it looks like I don't have to do it at all  since I plan to replace it with an AM4 ditto.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 12, 2019)

Woohoo! My ppd is going to shoot up for a couple of days. Just received a GTX 980 Ti that needs forwarding to Russia, and have been given the OK to fully test it before I go to the Post Office with it on Saturday


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 12, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Woohoo! My ppd is going to shoot up for a couple of days. Just received a GTX 980 Ti that needs forwarding to Russia, and have been given the OK to fully test it before I go to the Post Office with it on Saturday


600k PPD and a hot case  provided you have the 2 x 8 pins for it.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 12, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 600k PPD and a hot case  provided you have the 2 x 8 pins for it.



Yes, I have plenty of power connectors. 1000W PSU and only one card in the machine, which is being replaced anyway


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 14, 2019)

The 980 Ti I have been testing would not fit in my top two slots without digging out the right hex key to remove the back of the case, which I wasn't desperate to do for just a day or two of testing. This is because of the push switch to change BIOS settings, at the top end of the rear bracket. I had to put it in a x8 slot. It is only reporting around 450K to 480K ppd on the work units it has done, and is only using between 85% and 88% of the GPU. Could this be because it is only using 8 PCI-e 3 lanes?

I'm not going to fret over it, as will be putting my GTX 1060 in the system tomorrow and packing the 980 Ti to go abroad, but it would be handy to know what might be the future before I come across the same problem again.

One other question. For the less powerful system I browse and watch videos/Netflix on, I have bought a Radeon RX 570 4 GB (one of the fastest 4 GB RX 570). Mainly because DivX Converter can use it to speed up the transcoding I do when I download bloated mkv files. When I am not transcoding videos, is there any point folding on a Polaris based card? The card I bought can perform over 5300 GFLOPS, compared to the GTX 1060 at under 4000 GFLOPS, but I know f@h used to be optimised for NVidia cards and perform miserably on AMD cards. The AMD is more powerful on paper, but was also about 20% cheaper.

I will of course try it out, but it would be good to know if I am wasting my time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2019)

You can take a look at this for an idea (with a grain of salt) of how the 570 will F@H: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0

PCI-e lanes have almost no effect on F@H.  How busy was the CPU while Folding with the 980 Ti?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2019)

@debs3759
We had an undervolted 570 folding here for a while. The posts are deleted but I seem to remember she did around 300k PPD.
You had some 14163-14165s on your 980 TI. They are crap on Windows.
Edit: 437k PPD for a 11728 is not great for a 980 Ti. As @thebluebumblebee wrote the PCIe is hardly limitied @ 8x3.0. Get the 1060 and 570 running for less heat and more points.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 14, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You can take a look at this for an idea (with a grain of salt) of how the 570 will F@H: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0
> 
> PCI-e lanes have almost no effect on F@H.  How busy was the CPU while Folding with the 980 Ti?



The PC was folding on 6 threads on an i7 6700K. The only other task running on that machine (other than the usual suspects, such as anti-virus) is Bit Torrent software.

Thanks for the link.

Got the 980 Ti in the mail to its final destination, and the 1060 folding. The current wu is saying around 320k ppd. So I'm happy. Will break the 1/2 million ppd when I fold on the RX570 as well


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 22, 2019)

When I installed the RX 570 and drivers, the drivers couldn't see the card. It would only use the M$ drivers, so no GPU compute and no second monitor. I informed the eBay seller, and they offered a refund. I put the GT 730 back in the system and reinstalled the drivers then couldn't get online with that PC! Looks like the motherboard was failing, and the upgrade pushed it over the edge. Getting another A75 FM1 motherboard is a big expense for an entry level PC, so I may just build an AM4 system with a Ryzen 2700X. It'll take a couple of months to save that much, but at least my main folding PC is working, and temporarily has a GTX 980 in it. As soon as 3DMark fix their servers so I can upload a benchmark score, I'll add my GXT 1060 back in. Until then, it looks like I'll be producing 470K ppd.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 23, 2019)

Damn! I went to reinstall the GTX 1060, and found the RX 570 that I thought I had returned. I get confused, because of health stuff, and it seems I packed and posted the wrong card! I really hope the seller is honest enough to return my card and refund for theirs, as I am getting no reply to my communications, including my return request.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

I hope all sorts itself out @debs3759  

I'll be doing the Pie updates this evening everyone, I've not forgotten


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 25, 2019)

Good news. The seller has refunded me for the RX 570, and is returning the GTX 1060.


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Good news. The seller has refunded me for the RX 570, and is returning the GTX 1060.



That's great news   Glad there's still some honest people out there


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

Guys I just had a thought, how would a 7970 card do when it comes to folding??  Would it be worth getting it to run?  It'll be through Linux as it's my SR-2 setup..  Just wondering if it would be worth a few hours whenever I have enough sun


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Guys I just had a thought, how would a 7970 card do when it comes to folding??  Would it be worth getting it to run?  It'll be through Linux as it's my SR-2 setup..  Just wondering if it would be worth a few hours whenever I have enough sun


Unless something have changed a lot since I last folded with one (130k PPD) it is not a good performer. Don't you have something a bit newer?


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Unless something have changed a lot since I last folded with one (130k PPD) it is not a good performer. Don't you have something a bit newer?



I've another 1080 Ti that I suppose I could use since it's water blocked but I'll have to setup another loop for that...  Failing that I do have a GTX 1070 or a few RX480s but I think they aren't going to be massively fast??....  No clues on that one...


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I've another 1080 Ti that I suppose I could use since it's water blocked but I'll have to setup another loop for that...  Failing that I do have a GTX 1070 or a few RX480s but I think they aren't going to be massively fast??....  No clues on that one...


1070 all the way. 650k on Windows, 120-140 W.
A selection of GPU folding


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 1070 all the way. 650k on Windows, 120-140 W.
> A selection of GPU folding



I was pretty sure that the 1070 would have been the better card..  Has anyone folded on a RX 480?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I was pretty sure that the 1070 would have been the better card..  Has anyone folded on a RX 480?


Yes


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

It seems that FAH is having the same issues over in Free-DC...

Folding@Home - TechPowerup! Overview
Last Checked : Mon Jul 01, 20:38:11 2019 BST
Data Updated : Mon Jul 01, 20:38:11 2019 BST
Current Time: Wed Jul 03, 13:17:53 2019 BST 

If anything changes I'll try to update wherever possible


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 8, 2019)

Just a heads up to Ubuntu folders. Nvidia driver 430 was pushed today and installing it mid-folding will kill your (many) next attempts to fold until you re-start.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2019)

phill said:


> I was pretty sure that the 1070 would have been the better card..  Has anyone folded on a RX 480?



Yup and an RX480 to 580 BIOS flashed card aswell both did reasonably well at stock clocks but did far better with a 100MHz OC 1240MHz to 1340MHz


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 8, 2019)

phill said:


> I was pretty sure that the 1070 would have been the better card..  Has anyone folded on a RX 480?


I still have three left over from it , they fold and crunch quite well.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 11, 2019)

Just a heads-up on QRB (bonus). There are some problems with both the FAHControl and HFM.net. The k-factor used in the bonus calculation is from time to time set to 0 and not 0.75. It's been a long time since I looked at the formula to calculate the actual bonus but when you times anything with zero you get zero and that seems to go for the bonus, sometimes. Worse is that there some instances when you upload to a wrong server (twice for me in ten days, what I noticed) and loses points all together. In my past then years as a folder I haven't _noticed_ that I didn't get my point but my 10 day old post about the issue haven't been answered yet in the forum.....One post about the subject


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 12, 2019)

An update HFM 0.9.11 rev 815 includes a fix for the QRB. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8d5F59S5sCiS1RISzdsaEd5UXM


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 12, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> An update HFM 0.9.11 rev 815 includes a fix for the QRB. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8d5F59S5sCiS1RISzdsaEd5UXM


Thx, I saw it just now. It fixes what HFM reports.
And I saw that many posts about the issue there finally prompted them to look at an other problem that WUs not being registered and awarded.


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

Has anyone else had a real drop in some points whilst doing some work units??  Yesterday I went from 2m+ a day to 320k...  Might have been something to do with the units, but I just wondered if anyone else has had that?? 

Hope everyone is alright


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Has anyone else had a real drop in some points whilst doing some work units??  Yesterday I went from 2m+ a day to 320k...  Might have been something to do with the units, but I just wondered if anyone else has had that??
> 
> Hope everyone is alright


Everybody saw a hit yesterday due to server problems at Stanford. Your peak production the past weeks have been 800k btw


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Everybody saw a hit yesterday due to server problems at Stanford. Your peak production the past weeks have been 800k btw



Ah that might explain it.  If I see 2m + a day I'm happy but as I only run whilst the solar panels produce anything to cover all the electric usage, I tend not to run it much more than 8 to 12 hours at a time   I can't afford the electric bill at 16p a unit !! 

It seems like I'm having another slow day again, it seems the project I have is really slow running compared to the rest of the ones I've had and doesn't give out very good points at all   Teamviewer playing up on my phone at the moment, so I can't get the detail of the work unit.. I'll update when I do 

Here we go 






It seems a little, well, crap??


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 15, 2019)

That is caused by a change in how the QRB is calculated. I think it is something called a k-factor. The latest HFM has updated code to work it out right. fahcontrol and some servers have not been updated to return the correct values yet. If you return a wu and don't get the QRB, it will be manually corrected at some point. I have so far only returned one wu that didn't give me a QRB, but expect more


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> That is caused by a change in how the QRB is calculated. I think it is something called a k-factor. The latest HFM has updated code to work it out right. fahcontrol and some servers have not been updated to return the correct values yet. If you return a wu and don't get the QRB, it will be manually corrected at some point. I have so far only returned one wu that didn't give me a QRB, but expect more



I did notice a little later on that I'd passed over 60m which I hadn't before so I guess something was just having a funny 5 minutes...    Ah computers, got to love 'em


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2019)

So close to 1 Billion points and then...


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> So close to 1 Billion points and then...
> 
> View attachment 129306


You will get there


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> So close to 1 Billion points and then...
> 
> View attachment 129306



Ummmm, only 7 years off of 1 billion points eh...  Well it'll do   Did you turn it off @newtekie1 ??


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 17, 2019)

I just bought an RX580. Primarily because I do a lot of video recoding in DivX Convertor, which can use GCN GPUs to accelerate it's work. Does anyone have an idea what ppd it is likely to generate when I fold on it? It's a 4GB model, so slower memory than the 8GB models. I hope they use the same memory, so I can overclock it the same


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> I just bought an RX580. Primarily because I do a lot of video recoding in DivX Convertor, which can use GCN GPUs to accelerate it's work. Does anyone have an idea what ppd it is likely to generate when I fold on it? It's a 4GB model, so slower memory than the 8GB models. I hope they use the same memory, so I can overclock it the same





			GPU Folding Projects - Performance


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 17, 2019)

phill said:


> Ummmm, only 7 years off of 1 billion points eh...  Well it'll do   Did you turn it off @newtekie1 ??


The summer means I can't fold on the machines at home, leaving only the computer at my office. We are in the middle of moving our office. So all the office computers are unhooked.

I should be back up folding next week.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 17, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> GPU Folding Projects - Performance



 Thanks. Looks like folding performance is similar my GTX 1060 3GB, making it less efficient due to the higher specs and higher TDP. I will test it, of course, but looks like it may end up used exclusively for encoding.


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Thanks. Looks like folding performance is similar my GTX 1060 3GB, making it less efficient due to the higher specs and higher TDP. I will test it, of course, but looks like it may end up used exclusively for encoding.



Under volt it   The RX 480s I have and used for mining where amazing when they were tweaked..  1200w for 6 drawing at full power..  With higher hash rate and lower wattage, 700w ish by the end of it   Really great cards 



newtekie1 said:


> The summer means I can't fold on the machines at home, leaving only the computer at my office. We are in the middle of moving our office. So all the office computers are unhooked.
> 
> I should be back up folding next week.



I only fold at home really and crunch too.  My laptop at work crunches but it's a 2C 4T CPU, it's not doing a lot but it's free so I don't mind  I make sure that the suns out when the rigs go on at home, I could not afford in anyway shape nor form the electric all the crunchers I have here use 24/7 
Looking forward to seeing you back online


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 17, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Thanks. Looks like folding performance is similar my GTX 1060 3GB, making it less efficient due to the higher specs and higher TDP. I will test it, of course, but looks like it may end up used exclusively for encoding.


Take a look at GTX 1660 Ti. They will do 600k PPD and above for 130-140 W, better then 1070 and similar priced AMDs. I have no personal experience and the numbers may not be correct but I have seen people quote 650-700k PPD.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 19, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Take a look at GTX 1660 Ti. They will do 600k PPD and above for 130-140 W, better then 1070 and similar priced AMDs. I have no personal experience and the numbers may not be correct but I have seen people quote 650-700k PPD.


I need a GCN card for this PC, as DivX Converter is accelerated by GCN cards and some Intel CPUs. PC I encode on has an AMD APU (ie it wasn't originally built for video encoding). An RX580 bought at the right price is a much more affordable upgrade than the Intel CPU/Motherboard route at the moment.

Nvidia cards are better for folding, but I can't afford too much dedicated folding hardware


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

@debs3759 hardware for dedicated crunching or folding is never cheap but whatever you do manage the team will be ever so grateful   But one thing I'll say is that make sure whatever you buy, it's a little more than what you perhaps need otherwise it will just cost you more long term if you need to buy something else again in 6 months as it wasn't quite what you needed the first time...  

I've learnt the hard way over the years so I tend to spend a bit more the first time but do it right and it lasts a lot longer 

Also, I was wondering if you could let me know where you got your sig for the FAH??  That looks really great!!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2019)

phill said:


> @debs3759 hardware for dedicated crunching or folding is never cheap but whatever you do manage the team will be ever so grateful   But one thing I'll say is that make sure whatever you buy, it's a little more than what you perhaps need otherwise it will just cost you more long term if you need to buy something else again in 6 months as it wasn't quite what you needed the first time...
> 
> I've learnt the hard way over the years so I tend to spend a bit more the first time but do it right and it lasts a lot longer
> 
> Also, I was wondering if you could let me know* where you got your sig for the FAH?*? That looks really great!!


Not that hard Sig. Honnestly I don't know if it's hard since I newer tried to set it up, but it is something you do you self.


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Not that hard Sig. Honnestly I don't know if it's hard since I newer tried to set it up, but it is something you do you self.



Not that hard at all    If I can do it........   Thanks mstenholm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 19, 2019)

Now if we could just figure out that F@H badge....


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Also, I was wondering if you could let me know where you got your sig for the FAH??  That looks really great!!



Glad you found it


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now if we could just figure out that F@H badge....



I see that's been playing up again..  Meh, never mind  



debs3759 said:


> Glad you found it



Well thanks for showing yours off!!    It's just what I needed   I don't do a lot of folding, but when I do...

I do a few units and that's about it  lol


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2019)

Looks like I won't be in the stats for 3 or 4 days. Missed my broadband payment (oops! Too much time on eBay  ) and my account is restricted, in rather an odd way. I can still access most web sites (most forums, eBay, Facebook, Netflix, etc) but not the work servers or any news sites! Should be up and running again on Tuesday 

Unless I find a free and unrestricted VPN over the weekend 

Weirdest bit is that all my torrents and the torrent site are all accessible, but the BBC isn't


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 26, 2019)

Got my connection sorted. Told them I can pay tomorrow night, and they unrestricted me 

Having another go at buying an RX580. Just bought one on ebay. Hopefully this seller won't mess me around. I looked at the Vega cards, but my bank account won't stretch that far at the moment 

When switching from an NVidia card to an AMD, should the old drivers be removed before the card? On most of my PCs I normally do a clean install, but on this PC I have all the tools to find and remove leftover garbage


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

I think it's called driver sweep or something like Driver Cleaner or something..  It basically clears out all the parts that we don't when we uninstall I'm led to believe...  I think they are the correct ones...

Glad you have your connection sorted 

I was just wondering if anyone has been experiencing the same issues as myself with the results page here?  I keep getting bad gateway, I just wondered if it was just me or if anyone else had had the same issues? 

Hope everyone is doing alright otherwise


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a small update for everyone or anyone who was interested 

The milestones for your sign in are now fixed and working   You can now get your certificates again


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 2, 2019)

RX580 arrived today. Got a ton of free bingo games to play for the next 9 hours (I never gamble with my own money, but will take all the free bets I can get if there is a chance one of them might pay my broadband bill!), then will find out if it works. Probably bench on it for the first 24 hours, then do some video converting, but hope to know what ppd it can generate by the weekend  Should be on around 650K to 700K ppd most days (or 20 million per month, that sounds better!)



phill said:


> Just a small update for everyone or anyone who was interested
> 
> The milestones for your sign in are now fixed and working  You can now get your certificates again



Can't say I ever understood the point of the certificates unless you have a big farm to fold with. Most people would not have a clue what it means if they see it


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> Can't say I ever understood the point of the certificates unless you have a big farm to fold with. Most people would not have a clue what it means if they see it



I just get to a point then think, oo passed it I'll carry on some more    I'm not folding each day, more so any day we have a good sun..  I've got something in mind for my MSI X99 board, it's just a case of cash and a bit of time now and I'm hoping to pull it off   We'll see 

It's more of an informational post rather than anything


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

Team I will be offline for some time, that doesn't mean that I stopped producing, if my power supply stays on, but I will only reply to Private mails.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi folks,

I took a wee vacation of sorts, and while I was gone the power went off.  If you don't know, I live in the California Bay Area and they occasionally cut the power during periods of high fire danger, when strong winds blow from the East (interior) instead of the West (Ocean).  These hot, dry winds can be quite strong and can damage power lines causing the huge fires I'm sure you've all heard about.  So it was no surprise to me that when I came home my PC's were off.

My folding and crunching PC came right back up, but my older desktop refused to start.  It had been a bit flaky recently so I wasn't surprised.  I suspected a power supply or the power switch.  Luckily (being a total nerd) I had a power supply tester and an auxiliary power switch.  Turns out it was the power switch.  Thank goodness!  Saved me bunch of money and the total PITA of replacing a power supply in a small case. 

I'm back folding, crunching, streaming, gaming, and reading the posts from you fabulous people!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I took a wee vacation of sorts, and while I was gone the power went off.  If you don't know, I live in the California Bay Area and they occasionally cut the power during periods of high fire danger, when strong winds blow from the East (interior) instead of the West (Ocean).  These hot, dry winds can be quite strong and can damage power lines causing the huge fires I'm sure you've all heard about.  So it was no surprise to me that when I came home my PC's were off.
> 
> ...



Glad everything is alright with the home and the rigs   Glad to have you with us @NastyHabits !!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

Finally I/@agent00skid got the long awaited 3900X assembled and running dual boot. I got a MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X folding as well. Again I didn't do the Linux setup but unfortunately I have to manually start it up. Running as a service didn't work. The first WU is a 14196 and @ stock it seems to do 1.6M PPD along with 23 instances of MCM. All core is 4.1 GHz with 3733 MHz RAM speed. I will tinker a bit when I switch over to Windows in 10 days time. After I removed the "Remove before use" sticker on the water block  temperatures stayed below 70 degree C with 3 fans on my 480 radiator.

Edit: My 4970/2070/Win7 combo just completed one 14196 @ 1.3M PPD so a nice bump.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

I'll wait a few days @mstenholm to see how the 3900X is getting on with the WCG tasks  

Great news for you and the team


----------



## debs3759 (Nov 18, 2019)

I got fed up of f@h keeping freezing on my primary folding machine. I often go a week between monitoring it (ie switching the monitor to view it). I just found a task that froze at 90% for the last 10 hours, and have often found downloads frozen for several days. Decided to figure out how to schedule an automatic daily reboot. It's really simple to do (although the scheduler interface is different on both PCs I just set it up on). No more long freeze outs  If I was only folding on this PC, I would know straight away when it happens 

I plan to build a few more PCs (using parts from my collection) between now and February, so might use them instead of my central heating to keep me warm over winter. Best I can put in them are 3 GTX 580 I have laying around, won't increase my ppd by much, but 50k here and there adds up, and it's worth it for the science


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> I got fed up of f@h keeping freezing on my primary folding machine. I often go a week between monitoring it (ie switching the monitor to view it). I just found a task that froze at 90% for the last 10 hours, and have often found downloads frozen for several days. Decided to figure out how to schedule an automatic daily reboot. It's really simple to do (although the scheduler interface is different on both PCs I just set it up on). No more long freeze outs  If I was only folding on this PC, I would know straight away when it happens
> 
> I plan to build a few more PCs (using parts from my collection) between now and February, so might use them instead of my central heating to keep me warm over winter. Best I can put in them are 3 GTX 580 I have laying around, won't increase my ppd by much, but 50k here and there adds up, and it's worth it for the science


As for room heaters not much beats GTX 580  but as you state they ain't that good PPD wise compared to the newer stuff. My folding beginning was justified by the fact that I have electrical heating. I still remind my self from time to time (quarterly electrical bill) that that is still the case.

I had my share of stuck up-loads (their fault, always) but I thought that a job freezes was a thing of the past, apparently not. An automated timed re-start every few days is an excellent way to solve both problems.

Have you tried Team Viewer?


----------



## debs3759 (Nov 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Have you tried Team Viewer?



I have never heard of it. I'll Google it and see what it does.

I just looked it up. I use VNC, but there is so much lag on my network that it is quicker to just switch the monitor over. I just forget to check it most days  I suspect that having 600 torrents active on the main folding PC is the problem there


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

I do everything on my main PC whilst it's crunching WCG and folding FAH   I have had a few lock ups with FAH for whatever reason, I just chalk it up to poor luck and carry on   I don't run it much as two GPUs suck the power and at the moment whilst I'm trying to be careful with money, that's not ideal at all  

Have you considered a small low powered PC for the downloads?  Might be worth it if it's causing issues with your main folding rig


----------



## debs3759 (Nov 18, 2019)

The torrents don't affect folding, they only affect how quickly the screen transfers when using VNC. I googled remote desktop apps earlier, and apparently VNC is known for lagging  The PC I am folding on is currently the only PCI-E 3 capable board, and the only system currently running (until next month, hopefully) that supports 4TB drives without extra drivers 

Things will change next month, when I will have a good AM3 system and an Ivy Bridge system. Waiting for a 1090T for the AM3 system (and it seems I have 5 AM3 boards to test it in), and I haven't bought an Ivy yet, so hope I can find a 3770K cheap  Might have to save for a Ryzen system next year


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2019)

Newegg has the EVGA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti SC ULTRA GAMING for $240 after promo code and MIR.  Any idea how well it will F@H?  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199379922218881024


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 27, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Newegg has the EVGA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti SC ULTRA GAMING for $240 after promo code and MIR.  Any idea how well it will F@H?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199379922218881024


@thebluebumblebee 
I have a GTX1660 that I bought for my future main PC rebuild.  Running in my now partially crippled main PC with the exactly the same settings in MSI Afterburner, the 1660 very slightly outperforms my 1070.  I also just checked the power usage.  In addition, according to HWINFO the 1660 is using 20 fewer watts. I might actually do better once I put it into what will be a faster PC.  I'll report back then.


----------



## debs3759 (Dec 2, 2019)

I've paused f@h for a while (probably 4 weeks) due to overspending on a couple of second hand upgrades and not having surplus for the electric.

Switching from FM1 to AM3 (with an FX 6300, as they are not too expensive, have 6 cores and are unlocked). Also building less powerful Z97 and Z270 systems, purely for GPU folding (until I can afford 4c8t or better CPUs for them). Z170 + i7 6700K will become my everyday PC and video reencoder (most videos I download have file sizes way too large for the format and resolution). I hope to be back folding before the new year, if I can resist overdoing the amount of DDR4 I buy for the Z270 board .


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

debs3759 said:


> I've paused f@h for a while (probably 4 weeks) due to overspending on a couple of second hand upgrades and not having surplus for the electric.
> 
> Switching from FM1 to AM3 (with an FX 6300, as they are not too expensive, have 6 cores and are unlocked). Also building less powerful Z97 and Z270 systems, purely for GPU folding (until I can afford 4c8t or better CPUs for them). Z170 + i7 6700K will become my everyday PC and video reencoder (most videos I download have file sizes way too large for the format and resolution). I hope to be back folding before the new year, if I can resist overdoing the amount of DDR4 I buy for the Z270 board .


Take your time and don't worry about it   You're contributing a load to the team which we are massively grateful for   

As for DDR4, I'd suggest getting as much as you can..  I'm generally thinking with the prices being lower, 32Gb might be a feasible option   I'm thinking towards the 3200 to 4000 if the price is right


----------



## debs3759 (Dec 3, 2019)

phill said:


> As for DDR4, I'd suggest getting as much as you can..  I'm generally thinking with the prices being lower, 32Gb might be a feasible option  I'm thinking towards the 3200 to 4000 if the price is right



I had bought 2 x 4GB 2400MHz to get up and running. The package arrived today - seller sent 1 x 16GB DDR4 2666 and 1 x 8GB DDR3 1600. The DDR3 I have no use for, but the DDR4 2666MHz will be useful when I can afford another (in the new year, probably). I informed him of his mistake - the 2666 is worth almost double what I paid, so I'm hoping he doesn't send what I bought and want a return  Not sure I want that much at below 3000MHz though


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2019)

Well that sucks but I hope that things get sorted out easily for you   Sometimes some sellers can be real pains...  Others can't seem to do enough for you...  Its strange how that works...


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 23, 2020)

Testing a new friend. Only a 5700 though.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2020)

agent00skid said:


> Testing a new friend.
> 
> View attachment 142991


Linux? What does nvidia-smi say? These WUs are pretty power consuming, 198 W on my 2070 Super (Linux), 190 W on 2070 (Windows) but also rewarding. Congratulation.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 23, 2020)

It's an RX 5700. It's AMD. 

It's holding around the 150W power limit for the core.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2020)

agent00skid said:


> It's an RX 5700. It's AMD.
> 
> It's holding around the 150W power limit for the core.


Yes but 150 W for 1 M PPD is good for AMD.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah, I'm actually rather impressed. Not planning for it to be a fulltime folder, but until I get the waterblock for it and can be bothered to rebuild my main PC, I'm probably going to let it fold.

And yes, it's under Linux. More points than the 1070 with the same WU's.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey everyone.

I am thinking about getting into F@H again, I have an RTX 2070 and GTX 1660 SUPER ready to crunch some numbers. They should be pretty efficient.

I also have: R9 290X, RX 590 and GTX 770. Would it be worth using any of these GPUs for folding, or would the perf/watt be too bad?

I'm curious, does GCN do reasonably well with it? And I assume the kepler card is pretty much a "no-go" due to Kepler's questionable Compute credentials.

Thx 



agent00skid said:


> Testing a new friend. Only a 5700 though.
> 
> View attachment 142991


Is it doing OK? I thought Navi had some issues with Compute, RE: SETI@Home getting bad results. Honestly I wouldn't trust Navi with a ten-foot pole right now :x


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am thinking about getting into F@H again, I have an RTX 2070 and GTX 1660 SUPER ready to crunch some numbers. They should be pretty efficient.
> 
> ...


@Sashleycat . You need THIS to see what other people are doing, at least the last WU they submitted. To evaluate what the real PPD was (including upload time) you need THIS. Since you are perf/watt concerned and rightly so I would suggest that you stay clear of the old hardware. Sure these 3 GPUs would net you + 1M PPD but.... The RTX, with the client-type beta will net you around 1.3-1.5M PPD for 160-200 W, maybe with a better perf/Watt with a 80 % power limit. You could try the GTX 1660 Super and lets us know.

They new Core_22 is utilizing the GPU much better on Window and the points are good.l This is a 2070 on a slow X-58 platform.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> @Sashleycat . You need THIS to see what other people are doing, at least the last WU they submitted. To evaluate what the real PPD was (including upload time) you need THIS. Since you are perf/watt concerned and rightly so I would suggest that you stay clear of the old hardware. Sure these 3 GPUs would net you + 1M PPD but.... The RTX, with the client-type beta will net you around 1.3-1.5M PPD for 160-200 W, maybe with a better perf/Watt with a 80 % power limit. You could try the GTX 1660 Super and lets us know.
> 
> They new Core_22 is utilizing the GPU much better on Window and the points are good.l This is a 2070 on a slow X-58 platform.View attachment 143618


I'm going to load up the GTX 1660 SUPER and trial it for a few days and see how it runs. The CPU in that machine (3700X) is also running WCG, is it acceptable for both workloads to leave the Windows Scheduler to manage the thread distribution, or should I drop a core and its associated threads from WCG, for FAH to feed the GPU? Thanks!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> I'm going to load up the GTX 1660 SUPER and trial it for a few days and see how it runs. The CPU in that machine (3700X) is also running WCG, is it acceptable for both workloads to leave the Windows Scheduler to manage the thread distribution, or should I drop a core and its associated threads from WCG, for FAH to feed the GPU? Thanks!


You should drop a core, well at least a thread.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2020)

I've been looking at the 1660 Super, because it's about the same price, or in the case of a 1080, much lower, than similar performing used 1070/1070Ti's, as far as games go.  I'm expecting 550K-700K PPD, and that's not with the new core.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 30, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am thinking about getting into F@H again, I have an RTX 2070 and GTX 1660 SUPER ready to crunch some numbers. They should be pretty efficient.
> 
> ...



So far the Navi card have been working fine.

I didn't expect it to work either, because ROCM doesn't officially support Navi, but apparently the OpenCL part works fine.
It's running on Gentoo with Linux kernel 5.4.12 and ROCM 3.0.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I've been looking at the 1660 Super, because it's about the same price, or in the case of a 1080, much lower, than similar performing used 1070/1070Ti's, as far as games go.  I'm expecting 550K-700K PPD, and that's not with the new core.


Do you think the memory bandwidth will benefit the Compute? IDK if it F@H is more execution limited or scales with bandwidth: Since the 1660 SUPER is just a non Ti 1660 with 14Gbps GDDR6. I actually did fold for a while on a GTX 1660 (non Super, non Ti) but that was a long time ago and I can't remember how it went.

IMHO the 1660S is probably the best "recent" budget 1080p gaming card on the market right now, new. THey're coming below 200 quid and the performance & efficiency is good


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Do you think the memory bandwidth will benefit the Compute?


I know it has in the past, the 9600GSO 512MB/768MB versions come to mind.  But I really don't know if the faster memory bandwidth will beat the higher shader count of the Ti.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2020)

OK, I got four rigs folding - two Linux Ubuntu, two Win 7. Yes Linux is faster but with the *Core_22* the difference isn't that big but for one thing. My Windows based rigs takes for ever to upload (+18 minutes for 86 MB) where as the Linux ones does the same in less than a minute, Yes you say, your Linux is wire and your Windows aren't. No I got the Windows wired and one Linux wireless, the other is wired and they are more or less uploading at the same speed.

To put things in perspective - a 11738 (86 MB upload) takes 10.8 seconds longer per frame (x100) on Windows which translate to about 500k PPD for a 2070. Energy consumption is about the same and the real time per frame ditto but the net result is (if running 11738s all the day) is 500K less, for one 2070.

A I'm I the only one that have that problem?

As I said I have two Windows rigs folding...I'm only blaming myself for that.

Edit: As far as I can see they uploud to same IP (server?).
Second Win7 is a X58 based thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> A I'm I the only one that have that problem?


I think you might be the only one who would notice.  Interesting though.


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

I've moved this to the right thread!!   Sorry guys....


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2020)

Is there an oldschool console client we can use? The GUI seems clunky and the configuration doesn't always work properly...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2020)

Not that I know of or can find.  @mstenholm ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2020)

wooohoo im back , just fired up folding for the first time in over 7 years


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2020)

Now there's a name I remember from way back. How's it going?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 14, 2020)

Anybody else having trouble getting new work units?  I haven't been able to receive any for several hours.  Two computers attempting to connect to work server 140.163.4.241.  

Here's the error message:
01:05:22:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
01:06:22:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting new work units?  I haven't been able to receive any for several hours.  Two computers attempting to connect to work server 140.163.4.241.
> 
> Here's the error message:
> 01:05:22:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
> 01:06:22:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0


Yes it has been one of these days. One server is down at Stanford.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2020)

I've been back for a few minutes. It's been a good couple years off but, figured I would put my 580 to work, since it's been lonely... LOL.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 14, 2020)

Finally got WU from Stanford after 12 hours.  Whew!


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

I was going to ask what was happening and if anyone else had been having issues...  Well turns out I'm not alone which is kinda a good thing... At least I've been able to make use of the sun today  

I hope everyone has been having a great day??


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 15, 2020)

phill said:


> I was going to ask what was happening and if anyone else had been having issues...  Well turns out I'm not alone which is kinda a good thing... At least I've been able to make use of the sun today
> 
> I hope everyone has been having a great day??



I'm taking advantage of the rather low temperatures (just 20 ºC right now) to get some work done without making a sauna out of the room.

Getting WUs has been hit and miss, with servers not responding, failing to connect or cutting off the connection mid-download. 

When I do get something to do, it can be either for FahCore 0x21 or 0x22. 0x22 seems to give more points, so... here's hoping that I get more of those


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 15, 2020)

Stanford, like most universities in the US, is closed.  Assuming that the labs are at least partially staffed by students, it's no wonder that there are issues.  Hopefully the situation gets rectified on Monday.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

Had been hoping for a few work units yesterday but there where hit and miss but if someone has cleared them out, then I'm not surprised by it at all   It's all in the name of good so I don't mind it


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 16, 2020)

I just joined the program last night, finally, after being curious about it for a few years. I...still know the ins and outs of it (and how to even explain it to family members ) but in light of what's going on (y'all calm dem tiddies over the damn toilet paper!) I figured what the heck and decided to give folding a try. Finished a COVID-19 project last night (actually, 2 I think) and racked up 17,833 points using my RX 580 and 3600. I'll mainly be "fighting" cancer because it's the bastard that took my father.


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2020)

You guys aren't alone not being able to get any work. I think the F@H team would be wise to take a page out of the BOINC playbook, and allow queueing of work units.


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2020)

I hope it's working better today, I've had some sun this morning so the PCs and servers are on folding and crunching away  

Has anyone been having any better luck getting work units today??


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2020)

phill said:


> I hope it's working better today, I've had some sun this morning so the PCs and servers are on folding and crunching away
> 
> Has anyone been having any better luck getting work units today??


Yes and no. Three out of five GPUs had/have something to do the past 8 hours, on and off. I'm faced with a weird problem with my monitors/cables/setup. I can't see three rigs (all have watt-meters, so I know if they fold). I don't run any supervision program atm, stupid me, but I can get the monitor to work on a rig if I go to bios but as soon as it start loading Windows (7) it goes to sleep mode. That was my 2070/Win7 rig. That same monitor goes direct to sleep mode in my 2070 Super/Linux and on my 2x2060 Linux. Here I can't just restart since I need to manual start FAHClient. What if the problem is the same? Then I for sure "killed" F@H, now at least it pick one WU from time to time.

In the process I borrowed a display cable from my dual 2060/Linux and now that rig/screen goes direct to sleep when I connect it. It run one GPU I can see from the power uptake, so I leave it as it is, for now. I ordered a new monitor and two new cables but until I get them the 8M PPD I had a week ago will be closer to 2M. 

The good thing is that with all the new Corona-folders all available jobs get done.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 16, 2020)

phill said:


> I hope it's working better today, I've had some sun this morning so the PCs and servers are on folding and crunching away
> 
> Has anyone been having any better luck getting work units today??


Nope.  I think it may be due to their ramping up Covid-19 WU's.   They asked for our patience in a news post.

FAH and Covid-19 virus

It's almost 9:00 AM here in California as I post this.  Although Stanford is closed, hopefully a researcher or two is coming to work today.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 16, 2020)

Right now, both my CPU and GPU are involved in COVID-19 projects 14329 and 11749, respectively, but my GPU has been working on 11749 since last night (I stop folding and put my rig into Sleep mode while I sleep, but I fold while working on my rig otherwise), but within the past hour or so my CPU picked up the 14329 project.


----------



## Bones (Mar 17, 2020)

Getting WU's as you all know by now isn't easy.
I've been working on whatever I get, Corona related or not and right now I've got one of those going. I'm hoping they can get the server issues sorted and then more of us can get some WU's to work on. One thing is so many have responded to the call for help that they just don't have enough WU's to go around.

I've had decent luck with only one period of time I coudn't get a WU today, earlier I was getting them.
Just restated the client a few minutes ago and got the one I'm working on right away, no waiting.


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2020)

I normally wouldn't fold on my CPU since it's significantly slower than my GPUs, but I added a CPU slot just to see what would happen. Seems like there's some issue there too... I saw one running on the CPU this morning before I left for work, and both GPUs were idle. Now everything's idle...


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

I was wondering is everyone still having issues with the work units??  It seems like we are lower down on the scores that I'd see from most of the top 10 guys...  I've not run it for a day or two but it's definitely become slower trying to get work units and for the team TPU, it's grown by nearly 4 times!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 18, 2020)

@phill I haven't gotten new WU in 24 hours.  I don't mind, but my folding PC does contribute to warming my apartment.  Small sacrifice on my part.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2020)

PCMR's PPD went up 250%  oops, did I ever get that wrong.  They went from ~45M PPD to topping out at 700M which is +1450%  If we assume that there's a direct correlation between users and PPD, then, if I'm doing my math right, they started this with ~1,425 Folders and now have 22,000!  I can see this causing WU shortages during the best of time, much less during C19.


----------



## hat (Mar 18, 2020)

I've gone back to mining at the moment... my cards were idle anyway. There's a good chance I may jump back in when there's actually work for me to do... 

Anyone know what's going on with the FAH stats page, though? All I can get out of it is Loading... or Bad Gateway.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 18, 2020)

I got a new WU in the morning, according to EOC F@H stats.

No idea if I got another one after (I'm at work now). But probably not. Not only because of the sudden tsunami of new folders (which is more than welcome, btw), but also because at least one ISP down here is at the limit of their capacity (online school classes, WFH, streaming services, etc., all went up A LOT, and the Internet infrastructure available simply can't keep up). I've been trying to connect to AFIP (Argentine IRS) for the past hour to send a bunch of tax forms and I can't even reach the authentication page, never mind getting to upload the files...


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 18, 2020)

phill said:


> I was wondering is everyone still having issues with the work units??  It seems like we are lower down on the scores that I'd see from most of the top 10 guys...  I've not run it for a day or two but it's definitely become slower trying to get work units and for the team TPU, it's grown by nearly 4 times!!



I currently have 6 GPUs sitting idle, and very rarely 1 will get something.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 18, 2020)

hat said:


> Anyone know what's going on with the FAH stats page, though? All I can get out of it is Loading... or Bad Gateway.



Same thing happened to me the other night when I tried joining the TPU team. I guess that means it's still experiencing problems.  

Also, @XZero450, I love your signature. Lost my dad to colon cancer we didn't even know he had...until it was too late. That's one of the reasons why I decided to give folding a try. I couldn't help him, but maybe what I'm doing can help somebody else. Peace


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 18, 2020)

I've returned to fold regarding this CoVID-19 world crysis and maybe a lot of former crunchers/folders as well, not to mention I've seen some webpages encouraging people to help with their computers at F@H to this situation which I've also found terrific ... so maybe that's the thing that we get no WU's and issues with stats page, maybe the system was not prepared for this mass folding effort and no WU's were prepared/deployed.
I plugged my client yesterday night and obtained 1 WU, today i'm 1h away to complete my 2nd one, so that makes 3 in 24h, not that much I guess, anyway, keep it on folders!!! 

PS: Not to mention I've encouraged all my friends that I know that they game and have powerful GPU's to contribute to F@H project!!!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill I haven't gotten new WU in 24 hours.  I don't mind, but my folding PC does contribute to warming my apartment.  Small sacrifice on my part.


I've not had mine on today, not been very sunny so would be a waste of time..  That said I need to get the second card plugged in and working    It amazing to think that all the shortages are because of the virus going around....  It's kind of ironic in some ways that not all these same people who have started now never thought to do the cancer side of things...  Strange...



XZero450 said:


> I currently have 6 GPUs sitting idle, and very rarely 1 will get something.


It's a shame we have all this GPU power and we are not doing a lot with it


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 19, 2020)

phill said:


> It's kind of ironic in some ways that not all these same people who have started now never thought to do the cancer side of things... Strange...



Probably because FAH wasn't exactly "advertised" a lot before. For example, I learned of its existence because there is a subforum about it here on TPU and got curious about it. And if someone told me before that that people lent computing power to organizations in exchange of nothing else other than points for a friendly competition of sorts, I wouldn't have believed it.

But now that even Nvidia went and asked people to put their GPUs to work on this... well FAH it's sort of everywhere now... An overwhemingly positive response, which is more than welcome.



phill said:


> It's a shame we have all this GPU power and we are not doing a lot with it


Indeed.


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2020)

At least it's a good thing, it's just a shame that Nvidia has said that use your GPUs but there's not enough Work Units to go around for all of the GPUs!   Shame but at least it's been shown as a positive thing now


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2020)

Just a heads up for those using client-type beta. I got some that keeps failing. In the end it will stop your folding unless you stop/start FAHClient and make sure that you have removed the beta option.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2020)

I asked bruce at F@H if they had a way to show or tell us what has happened with the number of users at F@H.  He pointed me to this: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=32124&p=314550#p314550 which doesn't help all that much, for me anyway.  I've asked EOC if they can chart it....


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 19, 2020)

@thebluebumblebee From the link in your post above, while there are not listings of growth day by day, it does confirm that it's not a lack of WUs, but an explosion of users causing long delays .

"Run out of WU's - no.  Reached max capacity to respond to provide WU's to the greatly increased donor base - Yes.

Discussions are ongoing with potential providers of expanded server capacity, and some is already in the process of being placed online.  For example two servers are in the process of being configured on instances provided by Azure and can be seen listed on the server status page - https://apps.foldingathome.org/serverstats.

Announcements and FAQ's are in the process of being readied to post. "


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2020)

i got a job! 4 hours ago. I got home from work, saw that I was still not on the Pie page and opened up the client to see it working! Nice! I hope they can get enough servers online to keep us busy!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 21, 2020)

Just got my third one in a row.  I do hope it's because they got more servers, not because people dropped out.

I just looked in EOC and 52,789 people contributed work today!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Just got my third one in a row.  I do hope it's because they got more servers, not because people dropped out.
> 
> I just looked in EOC and 52,789 people contributed work today!


Where do you see that?  I spent a bunch of time on there the other day looking for exactly that.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Where do you see that?  I spent a bunch of time on there the other day looking for exactly that.


Now EOC just turned the leave for a new day but if you sort by points today and work your self down to when you reach zero, wouldn't that work?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Now EOC just turned the leave for a new day but if you sort by points today and work your self down to when you reach zero, wouldn't that work?


I sure hope it’s easier than that. Seems like it is, seems like I’ve even asked this before.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 21, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Where do you see that?  I spent a bunch of time on there the other day looking for exactly that.





mstenholm said:


> Now EOC just turned the leave for a new day but if you sort by points today and work your self down to when you reach zero, wouldn't that work?


@thebluebumblebee @phill That's exactly how I did it.  Took a looooong time.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> @thebluebumblebee @phill That's exactly how I did it.  Took a looooong time.


Not that long but isn't a one click operation. BTW after three updates  (9 hours) 22889 did GPU fold and 32699 folded in total. That is a lot of CPU folders!


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2020)

So here's a question... if CPU folding is "not worth it" (seemingly evidenced by the wide gap in PPD between CPUs and GPUs), then why do CPU work units still exist? Perhaps there's work that GPUs can't do, so they go to the CPU instead? I've said recently that I wouldn't really want to run WCG on a machine I have FAH installed on, since I can just as easily add a CPU slot to FAH instead... but then that means that machine isn't running WCG, so then I'm not doing that work, just folding. So, I'm not sure which way is truly the better way to go...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2020)

hat said:


> So here's a question... if CPU folding is "not worth it" (seemingly evidenced by the wide gap in PPD between CPUs and GPUs), then why do CPU work units still exist? Perhaps there's work that GPUs can't do, so they go to the CPU instead? I've said recently that I wouldn't really want to run WCG on a machine I have FAH installed on, since I can just as easily add a CPU slot to FAH instead... but then that means that machine isn't running WCG, so then I'm not doing that work, just folding. So, I'm not sure which way is truly the better way to go...


Well Stanford researchers think that it is worth it. There are no double precision GPU jobs (to few GPUs around for that job is my guess) so CPU still serve a purpose. The general recommendation from TPU(members) has been to fold with GPU and do WCG on the CPU but it is not based on a qualified scientifically ground. As for why the QRB (Quick  Return Bonus) that give the GPU a points advantage for GPU and not CPU, your guess is as good as mine...in the olden days we had some big CPU job (for the time) that prompted some to invest in the high"er" end CPUs. Points were good for these job.


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2020)

Ah yes, I remember users talking about overclocking the i7 920 to complete those units in time. I believe 8 threads was the minimum requirement, so that chip was the popular one to have. At the time I probably had a dual core AMD Phenom or something, so I missed that boat.

I'm afraid that we might be missing something critical with so many of us doing GPU work units only, and only running WCG on the CPU instead. Even though the points for doing CPU work units aren't good, there might be something important there that gets overlooked. Perhaps I will be the outlier and not follow that recommendation.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2020)

hat said:


> Ah yes, I remember users talking about overclocking the i7 920 to complete those units in time. I believe 8 threads was the minimum requirement, so that chip was the popular one to have. At the time I probably had a dual core AMD Phenom or something, so I missed that boat.
> 
> I'm afraid that we might be missing something critical with so many of us doing GPU work units only, and only running WCG on the CPU instead. Even though the points for doing CPU work units aren't good, there might be something important there that gets overlooked. Perhaps I will be the outlier and not follow that recommendation.


I can assure you that if they wanted more to do CPU they would up the points....don't worry to much.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> @thebluebumblebee @phill That's exactly how I did it.  Took a looooong time.


Not sure of the URL for the stats of everyone, but you can certainly tell that TPU is massively busier than normal with everyone contributing to FAH    I'm not sure if they are doing all projects or just Corono but...  I couldn't select it in my list when I was trying to get work for my two cards this morning...


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 21, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm not sure if they are doing all projects or just Corono



I have it set to grab whatever it can find. It's hard enough to get a WU, I'm not gonna be picky about it 

Though I've only been getting WUs for Coronavirus (at least whenever I bothered to check)


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

I've not bothered checking (my blondness is helping here) but whatever comes down isn't thick and fast like normal..  This virus certainly has got people panicking


----------



## roast (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm back folding a wee bit after a (5+ year??) hiatus, but I've been checking in on the TPU team from time to time. Glad to see you guys and gals are still fighting the good fight.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 22, 2020)

Added a Geforce GT 730, it's a single slot low profile card. Only other card I can fit between the RTX 2060, and soundcard.


----------



## hat (Mar 22, 2020)

Good luck with that. I tried with a GT720 long ago, and most of the time it wouldn't even complete work units.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 22, 2020)

hat said:


> Good luck with that. I tried with a GT720 long ago, and most of the time it wouldn't even complete work units.


I gave up last night, and pulled it out. It was trying to get a WU but nothing was being crunched. When I did add the card in without changing F@H settings though it was defaulting to crunching on the GT730 ignoring the RTX2060. Redid the client then noticed WUs going to the RTX2060.

Edit: Pulled the EVGA Nu Audio card out to make room for a Radeon RX 560D. Hopefully I can get Folding@Home to use both cards.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

Is everyone getting jobs ok today??  So far I've had two work units but one at a time rather than two together (for the two cards installed...)  Now I'm just waiting for downloads again...






I guess they are still trying to catch up for the demands.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 23, 2020)

@phill I've been getting WU's,  but at about 2/3rds the normal rate.  Haven't had one since last evening.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

Mine have been hit and miss today @NastyHabits ....  I've got 3 working away at the moment as I've just setup another Windows 10 PC and got that crunching with FAH and WCG...  We'll see how we go   Finishing off the units now as I've just checked and even producing over 2100w from the solar panels, I've 6 PCs on, all of that power is being sucked away on GPUs and CPUs   Wow...


----------



## roast (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm only running a GTX970 and a single 8700k at the moment, but I don't seem to have any issues pulling down WUs. At least not for my GPU anyway.

Also - anyone running the VMWare appliances? I have a few dev hosts in work that I might spin up a few VMs on, if it's worth the effort.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2020)

phill said:


> I guess they are still trying to catch up for the demands.....



I've been struggling to pull WUs all weekend. I should be doing nearly 2 Million PPD, but I'm not even breaking 1 Million because my cards are sitting idle half the time waiting for work. I never thought I'd see the day F@H didn't have enough work to go around, it's awesome!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2020)

Looking at 0% over here, just joined in. Yep, no work and a message on the F@H page that they are preparing stuff for COVID 19. My PC will be going fulltime when I'm not on it.

OH hey


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 23, 2020)

Nothing here, both cards are idle.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 23, 2020)

Just got one for coronavirus. I feel like that guy who snatches the last whatever-device on Black Friday lol


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2020)

roast said:


> I'm only running a GTX970 and a single 8700k at the moment, but I don't seem to have any issues pulling down WUs. At least not for my GPU anyway.
> 
> Also - anyone running the VMWare appliances? I have a few dev hosts in work that I might spin up a few VMs on, if it's worth the effort.



I'm just trying to get WU for my GPUs as I don't fold on the CPU   Doing both will make a nice big dent in that electric bill without much hard work at all...    It's amazing how you can run these programs and not think about the cost of things until the electric bill comes around....
Not tried the VM for FAH but I used to use it with Linux whilst I was messing about with my first server I had been given from work...  Now they just run Server 2012 R2 and get on with it that way..  I'm not sure if Linux would make much of a difference with the types of test we are currently doing....



newtekie1 said:


> I've been struggling to pull WUs all weekend. I should be doing nearly 2 Million PPD, but I'm not even breaking 1 Million because my cards are sitting idle half the time waiting for work. I never thought I'd see the day F@H didn't have enough work to go around, it's awesome!



I'm very happy that FAH need more work units but I'm also kinda sad that we as a team aren't pulling what I know we can   That said, with all these newer members joining loads of teams all over the place, I can see why we aren't gaining many WU's 



Vayra86 said:


> Looking at 0% over here, just joined in. Yep, no work and a message on the F@H page that they are preparing stuff for COVID 19. My PC will be going fulltime when I'm not on it.
> 
> OH hey
> 
> View attachment 149045



I funnily enough don't get any of the COVID-19 messages, unless I'm going somewhere completely different to where I should be.....



biffzinker said:


> Nothing here, both cards are idle.
> 
> View attachment 149046



I shut my folders down about 5pm today because of the sun going in, but during the day I was also getting issues with getting a WU during the day.  I had the odd one or two every so often and even trying the pause and then fold buttons a bit of time apart didn't seem to help matters to be honest..



windwhirl said:


> Just got one for coronavirus. I feel like that guy who snatches the last whatever-device on Black Friday lol


It's most definitely that sort of feeling when you finally catch and download a WU to run on the PC!!  

Many thanks to everyone joining in and picking TPU as their team to support


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 24, 2020)

getting CPU WUs but nothing for GPU

EDIT: After restarting F@H client with "I support research fighting: Any Disease" it appears i now get a COVID019 GPU WU.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Looking at 0% over here, just joined in. Yep, no work and a message on the F@H page that they are preparing stuff for COVID 19. My PC will be going fulltime when I'm not on it.
> 
> OH hey
> 
> View attachment 149045


So, they need CPU folders now, then?


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 24, 2020)

hat said:


> So, they need CPU folders now, then?



As of right now, there doesn't seem to be anything available for CPUs. For whatever reason, the description says "CPU", while the WU is a GPU-type.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2020)

There seems to be come conflicting information there...


----------



## roast (Mar 24, 2020)

There's definitely CPU WU's out there.
My CPU is currently folding 14328 which is:
"Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 main protease in complex with an inhibitor N3 (PDBID: 6lu7)  "

It's not the first CPU Coronavirus WU I've gotten either.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2020)

Well, looks like I'm running WCG out of tasks again... I just can't decide which project to run on my CPU...


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm running a COVID-19 GPU WU at the moment (the description says high priority **CPU** err...wut? lol) but my CPU is lonely


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> getting CPU WUs but nothing for GPU
> 
> EDIT: After restarting F@H client with "I support research fighting: Any Disease" it appears i now get a COVID019 GPU WU.



I've nothing for mine and I shut down the program every day because I don't fold or crunch 24/7, I couldn't afford the power bill 



hat said:


> So, they need CPU folders now, then?



I've always just done GPU folding @hat, I've left CPU folding to WCG


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2020)

snorlaxgangs said:


> View attachment 149099
> I let my F@H running 24/7 on my 2nd pc for the past couple days. However, sometimes either cpu or gpu ready but there is no project running, so i have to remove and add cpu/gpu again. Is there a way to make sure both cpu/cpu always get projects to do without doing the whole remove-add slot again every 1-2 hours?


This has been mentioned several times, in several threads that there has been an explosion of new Folders which has overwhelmed Stanford’s servers. What you’re doing is unnecessary and puts additional load on their servers. It’s frustrating for everyone, but it’s actually a good problem to have.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2020)

phill said:


> I've always just done GPU folding @hat, I've left CPU folding to WCG



That's normally what I do, but I'm having trouble deciding what to do right now...


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2020)

I gave up on trying to fold on the RX 560D next to the RTX 2060. It wasn't folding on both cards at the same time. It was saying about the configuration not being supported or something when it was looking for WUs in the log although it shouldn't of mattered. Both cards were getting along as far as Windows 10 was concerned.

At least my RTX 2060 is a bit ahead of the factory spec.











						MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z Specs
					

NVIDIA TU106, 1830 MHz, 1920 Cores, 120 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 192 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Checked on it a couple of days ago from extended folding, and the backplate was scorching hot. Bumped the fan speed for the case fans, and the cards fans when it's folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2020)

On March 4th, we had 16 active Folders here on TPU.  Then this happened and is still happening:






Thank you to everyone who has stepped up to fight C-19!

This needs a better shout out than little ol' me can do. @W1zzard , @Ravenlord


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> On March 4th, we had 16 active Folders here on TPU.  Then this happened and is still happening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has definitely gone nuts in the threads when I'm posting up the days stats!!    Thank you to everyone who is contributing and who is on the forums contributing too!!  

Unlike @Vayra86 I'm not getting the info that he is from the web page, just comes up with this ....





Getting no constant work units sadly..  But getting the odd few through which is better than nothing at all


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah seems like im getting the same, im sure they are fighting to keep everything up and running with this new load of users.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 26, 2020)

Combined computing power just keeps ramping up, so don't worry if you are not getting anything to work on...






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242918035788365830


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 26, 2020)

Do we have flair for F@H? I noticed we do for WCG?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> Do we have flair for F@H? I noticed we do for WCG?


Three-four years ago we were ranking around 15 for teams. Our captain was in top 100. Flair? Some have been around folding for 10 years so some knowledge is floating around 
Edit: got the flair pretty wrong....


----------



## hat (Mar 26, 2020)

Some of us have been folding before WCG was even a thing at TPU. Some of us have been folding before GPU folding was possible... or even multi-threaded CPU folding. Anyone else remember loading up multiple instances of the single-threaded CPU client for a dual core or better processor? And then some "advanced" client came along which allowed us to manually set SMP flags to do the "big" units...


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 26, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> Do we have flair for F@H? I noticed we do for WCG?



We used to have a badge just like the one for WCG or the "long service" TPU badge. I think it was activated by adding the folding username in your account preferences, like this:





But since even the most "senior" and still active folders here don't seem to have it, I imagine that feature may have been deactivated...? Maybe @W1zzard knows...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2020)

and fixed, thanks for reporting.

we're pulling stats from folding.extremeoverclocking.com, apparently they changed something in their server setup, i adjusted my scripts accordingly


----------



## hat (Mar 26, 2020)

I feel the badge may need adjusted. Once upon a time, 25kppd might have been crazy, but it's easy to be batting over a million today...


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 26, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> and fixed, thanks for reporting.
> 
> we're pulling stats from folding.extremeoverclocking.com, apparently they changed something in their server setup, i adjusted my scripts accordingly



Thank *you* for the quick fix! 



hat said:


> I feel the badge may need adjusted. Once upon a time, 25kppd might have been crazy, but it's easy to be batting over a million today...



Didn't know that FAH badge was dynamic like that...

1 million ppd seems like a good baseline for a "crazy folder"... my two cents.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> 1 million ppd seems like a good baseline for a "crazy folder"... my two cents.


Updated to 1 million, feel free to have a discussion about the value, I can adjust it easily


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2020)

To me, "Crazy Folder" means someone who has multiple dedicated mid-range GPU's or more than one top-end GPU.  So, if you look at the output of, say, RTX 2070 at 1.2M PPD, and RTX 2080 Ti at 2.6M PPD, "Crazy Folder" should be set, currently, at around 3 million PPD.  Thoughts?

For reference:


BUCK NASTY said:


> If you can get one at a decent price, a GTX260 (216SP) is a great folder. It may not be not the most energy efficient, but it is very effective nonetheless. The following list is based on a 384pt Nvidia WU:
> 
> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
> ...


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 27, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> To me, "Crazy Folder" means someone who has multiple dedicated mid-range GPU's or more than one top-end GPU.  So, if you look at the output of, say, GTX 2070 at 1.2M PPD, and GTX 2080 Ti at 2.6M PPD, "Crazy Folder" should be set, currently, at around 3 million PPD.  Thoughts?
> 
> For reference:


You are right that one full time mid-range GPU is not crazy. The 3 million PPD seems right. You don‘t get three WCG stars crunching with one CPU either.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 27, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> To me, "Crazy Folder" means someone who has multiple dedicated mid-range GPU's or more than one top-end GPU.  So, if you look at the output of, say, GTX 2070 at 1.2M PPD, and GTX 2080 Ti at 2.6M PPD, "Crazy Folder" should be set, currently, at around 3 million PPD.  Thoughts?
> 
> For reference:


 3M PPD looks reasonable to me. Although, maybe I'd raise that to 4M or 5M. We do have new GPU archs coming soon, which will probably raise general performance in these tasks noticeably.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> and fixed, thanks for reporting.
> 
> we're pulling stats from folding.extremeoverclocking.com, apparently they changed something in their server setup, i adjusted my scripts accordingly


Thanks!



W1zzard said:


> Updated to 1 million, feel free to have a discussion about the value, I can adjust it easily



Just curious when should we expect to see a F@H badge? Im still under 100 WU's but im working on crunching not-stop!


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 27, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious when should we expect to see a F@H badge? Im still under 100 WU's but im working on crunching not-stop!



Strange. I checked your stats and you have 48 WUs, yet only 80k points. Did you add a passkey to the client?

Passkeys are used to tie your contributions directly to you and to get bonus points for finishing work quickly.

That aside, did you check if your folding username is registered in your account preferences?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Strange. I checked your stats and you have 48 WUs, yet only 80k points. Did you add a passkey to the client?
> 
> Passkeys are used to tie your contributions directly to you and to get bonus points for finishing work quickly.
> 
> That aside, did you check if your folding username is registered in your account preferences?



I do not have a passkey does that affect my score? Ill set one now. i do have my username filled in within my profile.


EDIT: Looks like this could affect my points according to this FAQ?






						Passkey - Folding@home
					






					foldingathome.org


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just started folding recently.
Anything to get more PPD?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Just started folding recently.
> Anything to get more PPD?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2020)

hat said:


> Some of us have been folding before WCG was even a thing at TPU. Some of us have been folding before GPU folding was possible... or even multi-threaded CPU folding. Anyone else remember loading up multiple instances of the single-threaded CPU client for a dual core or better processor? And then some "advanced" client came along which allowed us to manually set SMP flags to do the "big" units...



Pepperidge Farm Remembers!

Remember when GPU folding first started and it only worked on ATI cards, and if you ran it on your computer it basically crippled the computer because folding on the GPU made the computer so incredibly slow the computer was basically unusable?

Hell, I've been folding since before _folding_ for TPU was a think.   I think I started folding back in 2002ish on a P4 based laptop.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 27, 2020)

Hopefully this antibody to COVID-19 is good news.


----------



## hat (Mar 27, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> Pepperidge Farm Remembers!
> 
> Remember when GPU folding first started and it only worked on ATI cards, and if you ran it on your computer it basically crippled the computer because folding on the GPU made the computer so incredibly slow the computer was basically unusable?
> 
> Hell, I've been folding since before _folding_ for TPU was a think.   I think I started folding back in 2002ish on a P4 based laptop.


No... I don't remember that... but now that you mention it I vaguely recall something like that. I never had GPU folding impact my system's performance like that either... but I've never folded on an ATI/AMD card. I don't even remember what card I had when I first got into GPU folding... it might have been my 8600GTS... I briefly had a 9800GT, but I blew it up, and I wound up getting a 9600GSO some time after that. I definitely remember folding on that 9600GSO...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2020)

hat said:


> No... I don't remember that... but now that you mention it I vaguely recall something like that. I never had GPU folding impact my system's performance like that either... but I've never folded on an ATI/AMD card. I don't even remember what card I had when I first got into GPU folding... it might have been my 8600GTS... I briefly had a 9800GT, but I blew it up, and I wound up getting a 9600GSO some time after that. I definitely remember folding on that 9600GSO...



It was with my x1950GT IIRC. It made even the mouse laggy. I could only GPU fold at night when I wasn't using the computer. They refined it a lot by the time it made it to nVidia cards.


----------



## hat (Mar 27, 2020)

I do seem to recall browsing the web being laggy... disabling GPU acceleration helped with that, but those days are behind us now...


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 27, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> I do not have a passkey does that affect my score? Ill set one now. i do have my username filled in within my profile.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looks like this could affect my points according to this FAQ?
> ...



Yes, after you complete 10 WUs with the passkey loaded in the client, the system starts awarding you bonus points for finishing them quickly. The faster you finish them, the more bonus points you get.



jlewis02 said:


> Just started folding recently.
> Anything to get more PPD?



As said before, set up the F@H client with a passkey if you haven't already.

https://apps.foldingathome.org/getpasskey

After 10 WU completed, you'll start getting bonus points. 

Be aware that right now there are a lot more people folding than usual, so these days it's normal to see the client doing nothing and reporting that there are no WUs available. The F@H staff are working on pumping out more work and putting more servers online, but the amount of computing power available to them grew a lot, so they're still catching up.

Aside from the bonus points, the only other way to get more PPD is usually upgrading whatever hardware you're using for the task and/or adding more cores to the task (x86 cores from your CPU or more GPUs). On TPU we recommend using only the GPU for folding, and if you're interested you can use the CPU for WCG (World Community Grid). There is another subforum here on TPU dedicated to WCG if you want to know more about that.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Yes, after you complete 10 WUs with the passkey loaded in the client, the system starts awarding you bonus points for finishing them quickly. The faster you finish them, the more bonus points you get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Flanker (Mar 28, 2020)

Just got the first WU!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 28, 2020)

What ever is decided about what constitutes a "Crazy Folder" should be delayed until there is no more or very little delay in getting WU's. 
Hopefully that will be from more servers coming online rather than a drop in F@H participants.

BTW: The days when I had 7 cards spread across three machines are long gone.  Smart meters and tiered pricing put that way beyond my budget.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Just got the first WU!
> View attachment 149540


Personally I just stick to GPU folding rather than using the CPU as well..  You could always give our WCG team a try for crunching should you like to take part in that with your CPU   Although will say that, you won't have to worry about overclocking as such...  It's definitely more for the slow and steady type event


----------



## Flanker (Mar 28, 2020)

phill said:


> Personally I just stick to GPU folding rather than using the CPU as well..  You could always give our WCG team a try for crunching should you like to take part in that with your CPU   Although will say that, you won't have to worry about overclocking as such...  It's definitely more for the slow and steady type event


Will do, I just got impatient when I didn't get assigned any WU on my GPU

Edit: My gpu fans ramped up, got a GPU WU! Time to crunch that mofo


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 28, 2020)

Working on my second WU of the day. 

Figures that the drought of WUs is suddenly over the moment I decide to play a game  (got World War Z for free in EGS).


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 28, 2020)

Seems to be working fine now.  I've gotten a uninterrupted string of WU's since late yesterday.


----------



## hat (Mar 29, 2020)

No such luck here... got an idle GTX1070 right now.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 31, 2020)

I was getting a good supply of work there for a while.  Unfortunately I've been furloughed for two months, April & May, and will be dropping out to control home electricity costs.  Keep up the good fight!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

I've had a few work units with my 1080 Ti's but my 1070 hasn't had a work unit all day..  Disappointing considering the solar hasn't been bad at all today


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2020)

phill said:


> I've had a few work units with my 1080 Ti's but my 1070 hasn't had a work unit all day..  Disappointing considering the solar hasn't been bad at all today


I’m sure that your CPUs and the 1080 Ti eat all that your panels produce


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 31, 2020)

No work WUs last night, and nothing so far.


----------



## hat (Mar 31, 2020)

What's the best bang for the buck card to get for folding these days?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2020)

Most likely, those around the performance of a GTX 1070.  I've seen used 1070's for $200. The new 1660/1660 Super/1660 Ti's are in that same price range.  GTX 1080's go for a premium, but maybe you could find a GTX 1070 Ti for ~$250?  A GTX 1060 6GB for $100 wouldn't be too shabby either.

Do you know about this chart?  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I’m sure that your CPUs and the 1080 Ti eat all that your panels produce


Not quite but it's getting close   Still I have some another dual CPU'd server to get some high core count CPUs for and I've some spares PSUs and DDR4 that need using up....    That said, still got my 920's, X5875's.....  I really don't think the solar panels could cut it if it was all on


----------



## hat (Mar 31, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Most likely, those around the performance of a GTX 1070.  I've seen used 1070's for $200. The new 1660/1660 Super/1660 Ti's are in that same price range.  GTX 1080's go for a premium, but maybe you could find a GTX 1070 Ti for ~$250?  A GTX 1060 6GB for $100 wouldn't be too shabby either.
> 
> Do you know about this chart?  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0


Well, I do now...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 1, 2020)

Really struggling to get work unit's, possibly the folding bug has truly caught on, what's after Exaflop's.


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2020)

Yottaflop?


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Really struggling to get work unit's, possibly the folding bug has truly caught on, what's after Exaflop's.





hat said:


> Yottaflop?


Nope, Zettaflop. But that's 1000 Exaflops, so we're still a little far away from that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2020)

For posterity:






Edit: TPU has 154 active users!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 1, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Nope, Zettaflop. But that's 1000 Exaflops, so we're still a little far away from that.


Should have been Lotaflop surely a wasted comedy.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Should have been Lotaflop surely a wasted comedy.



Since it won't be spontaneous, it won't be as fun, but I'll still keep it in mind if the opportunity comes by again


----------



## Flanker (Apr 1, 2020)

Still no luck with getting WUs


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 1, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Still no luck with getting WUs



I wasnt getting any until just a few minutes ago. Its going to be hit or miss for a while i would imagine.


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2020)

I seem to be getting work units steadily right now...


----------



## Antykain (Apr 1, 2020)

Over the last 24 hours or so, I've been getting steady WU's on both of my rigs.. according to the logs anywho.  But prior to day, that was not the case.. There are still tons of people joining F@H worldwide lately.  I blame them!!  Well, in a good way..


----------



## tvamos (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi guys, recently started folding, broke a million today


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

Still having the odd issue when I don't get any work units but, it is what it is   I'm sure the servers will catch up at some point, or maybe they need some better ones   (They must be using Intel and not AMD   )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2020)

For those of you who have not been seeing the points you expected, it looks like Stanford is catching up.  This is fairly normal for them and I sure expected it during this spike in users.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 16, 2020)

Work units are smooth and steady today, but not showing up on EOC.  I don't mind, as long as the scientists get the results, I don't give a rodent's behind about my scores.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry to those not in the US...., Saw a coupe of deals that I thought I'd share.  Disclaimer: I have no experience with these GPU's.  These have cheaper coolers so they're louder. The prices are just nice.  RTX 2060 ~ 1M PPD, RTX 2070 ~ 1.2M PPD (unless @mstenholm has better info)
The 2070 deal expires at midnight.  The 2060 deal expires midnight, 4/19.











PS: Part of my reason to post this is the crazy prices that GTX 1070 Ti and GTX 1080's are going for - the $300+ range.  Doesn't make sense.
Power draw and PPD


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 17, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Saw a coupe of deals that I thought I'd share.  Disclaimer: I have no experience with these GPU's.  These have cheaper coolers so they're louder. The prices are just nice.  RTX 2060 ~ 1M PPD, RTX 2070 ~ 1.2M PPD (unless @mstenholm has better info)
> The 2070 deal expires at midnight.  The 2060 deal expires midnight, 4/19.
> 
> 
> ...


2070 is 1,2-1,5M on Windows.  2060 is 1.2M on Linux. Well, mine are.


----------



## Star_Hunter (Apr 17, 2020)

I would suggest everyone update to the newest client 7.6.9 (https://foldingathome.org/start-folding/) as it fixes some bugs and lets you select COVID-19. Its possible it may better at switching WU servers when stuck.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

If it's sunny later on in the day (it's 1am here in the UK at the moment....) I'll give it an install and see if I can get some work units!!    Thanks for the update!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2020)

Is anyone Folding with the EVGA RTX-2060 *KO*?

Edit: Looks to be doing ~1.4M PPD!!!!  Instead of the TU-106 GPU, it has the TU-104 GPU from the RTX 2070/2080.  Gaming performance seems unaffected, but Blender runs like 48% faster which seems to be the increase in F@H as well.

Also, can be picked up from EVGA at $300 with a $20 MIR through the end of the month.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 30, 2020)

I couldn't figure out for weeks why I couldn't get any new work assignments. Turns out that I needed to completely uninstall and update to the latest version, just so that it would start working again. Then I couldn't get the new version to recognize my GPU. I had to add "name=gpu" and "value=true" under Advanced > Extra Client Options and reboot just to get it recognized. I'm still new to folding so it took a while to figure it all out. Now it FINALLY seems to be working properly.


----------



## Boatvan (May 10, 2020)

Finally got around to adding my old GTX 980 to the FAH machine. I had to be an edgelord before and use CentOS 7 minimal when i set up the machine months ago. Installing the driver, updating the FAH Client, and configuring the xml file took me about 5 hours to figure out.






Hoping for a decent ppd boost!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 15, 2020)

Just saw this on Twitter from Greg Bowman:
We’ve released a new version of the @foldingathome software (v7.6.13) that fixes issues reported with GPU utilization. 
You will likely get a warning when you try to install on @Windows, and we are working with@Microsoft to resolve this. 
Please upgrade at https://foldingathome.org/start-folding/

Anybody here upgrade yet?  (I use windows, so a bit leary to try it right away and I don't seem to have any "issues" at the moment.


----------



## windwhirl (May 15, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Just saw this on Twitter from Greg Bowman:
> We’ve released a new version of the @foldingathome software (v7.6.13) that fixes issues reported with GPU utilization.
> You will likely get a warning when you try to install on @Windows, and we are working with@Microsoft to resolve this.
> Please upgrade at https://foldingathome.org/start-folding/
> ...



Just installed. No warnings during install (except the usual UAC one). Seems to be working fine (I just got a corona WU)



Spoiler: Post-v7.6.9 Changelog 



## v7.6.13
 - Wait to print info blocks to log until after GPUs are detected.
## v7.6.12
 - Don't download GPUs.txt when using ``--send-command``.
 - Fixed GPUs.txt timestamp check.
## v7.6.11
 - Reduce max delay from 6 hours to 1.
## v7.6.10
 - Fix data dir removal confirmation message in Windows.
 - Download GPUs.txt at startup before configuring the slots.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 20, 2020)

There's so many work units for COVID-19 right now. It must be overriding preferences because I didn't specifically select it and I'm onto the eighth COVID-19 work unit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> There's so many work units for COVID-19 right now. It must be overriding preferences because I didn't specifically select it and I'm onto the eighth COVID-19 work unit.


They seem to be massive proteins or is it me, I mean massive too not big.

Having to reduce my folding output ATM to optimise for crunching covids on CPU and due to heat output.

Damn summer, not .


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey, guys, just wanted to ask how is everyone faring point-wise with the new COVID Moonshot WUs.

I'm not running the most powerful rig in the world, but the credit for this kind of WUs seems rather low.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I will be missing from the stats for a while.     We're having the heat wave from hell here in the normally pleasant and sometimes foggy SF Bay Area.  It hit 101F yesterday in the usually foggy month of August   I can't do F@H and stay cool (or at least not sweltering) at the same time.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm back.  At least for a while.  The heat crisis is over in the SF Bay Area, but as you know doubt know we have serious air quality issues due to lightning caused fires all over the state.  We currently have large fires to the North, East and South of us.  This forces me to keep my windows closed most of the time.  However I have restarted my Folding PC, but with my video card set at absolute minimum settings to keep my apartment from getting too hot.  I'm just glad I can rejoin the effort for the TPU team and the important research being done by F@H.


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

It's great to have you back crunching with us all @NastyHabits !!  

It's been darn warm over in the UK as well!!  I hope you are able to stay nice and chilled now!!   I saw one of my rigs hit 92C on the CPU!!  That's just a touch too high for me if I'm honest!!   How hot has it been with you?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 1, 2020)

Okay, for $1,500, you get 10,496  cuda cores with the new RTX 3090, or $0.143 per cuda core (PCC)
The RTX 2080 Ti was $1,200 for 4352 CCs or $0.276 PCC
The RTX 3070 should out perform the 2080 Ti and it will be available for $500???????  $0.085 PCC!
RTX 3080 $0.08 PCC

The RTX 3090 should be a F@H monster and it's _affordable_(????).


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 1, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, for $1,500, you get 10,496  cuda core with the new RTX 2090, or $0.143 per cuda core (PCC)
> The RTX 2080 Ti was $1,200 for 4352 CCs or $0.276 PCC
> The RTX 3070 should out perform the 2080 Ti and it will be available for $500???????  $0.085 PCC!
> RTX 3080 $0.08 PCC
> ...


Never mind architecture enhancements, you get more than double the CUDA cores than with 2000 series' top card. It's gonna be REALLY interesting seeing how it performs in FAH.

Meanwhile, I'll keep eyeing the RTX 2060 Super. It's within reach if I sell my current card, but I'm kinda counting on its price dropping a bit first. I find funny that I'm considering FAH more than gaming when looking at GPUs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2020)

My CL is quickly filling up with people dumping their RTX cards.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2020)

I know what I'll be considering to buy but we'll wait for the reviews and then see what damage I can do to my credit card........


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 2, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My CL is quickly filling up with people dumping their RTX cards.



Good prices bro?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Good prices bro?


No, but coming down.  Example: Someone listed a MSI GAMING X TRIO 2080TI on 8/28 for $1,150.  Yesterday, someone else listed the same card for $850.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

Some of them have been going for around $450.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 18, 2020)

Big scare.  I was away for a few days, and shut all my PC's down as a safety measure.  Upon my return, my Folding & Crunching PC took 3 reboots to get going.   Turns out my D: drive is failing.    Ordered an new (and larger) drive.  Wish me luck that it keeps running until I get the replacement drive.


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Please keep us posted @NastyHabits !!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Ordered an new (and larger) drive.


Don’t forget to leave a post in this thread.








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Bought something and would like to share? put it here :)  I have bought a cheap replacement for my broken headset this morning from Ebay (Tesco outlet) TurtleBeach X12.  Will replace my Logitech G230's since the connection to the right speaker is completely busted. Quite happy with the price...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2020)

Part Two of my sad saga.   I got a notice last night at *9:17 PM* that my order of a replacement drive was delivered at *8:12 PM*.  Of course it was not there.  They either delivered it to the wrong address or it got stolen.   They could have at least rang my doorbell.  

 This is the last time I chose the low cost delivery option.  (I put in a ticket to the seller - NewEgg.)


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 21, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Part Two of my sad saga.   I got a notice last night at *9:17 PM* that my order of a replacement drive was delivered at *8:12 PM*.  Of course it was not there.  They either delivered it to the wrong address or it got stolen.   They could have at least rang my doorbell.
> 
> This is the last time I chose the low cost delivery option.  (I put in a ticket to the seller - NewEgg.)



I can almost feel your pain. Almost, because I'm actually avoiding the purchase of a new hard drive since I don't think the delivery will go well. Either the package will get "lost", or I'll get the wrong product, or I luck out and a bunch of brutes will be in charge of transporting it (the kind of guys that grab a box and just throw it around and pile a bunch of heavy stuff on top of it regardless of whatever it may be inside). Not risking it and not bothering with all the potential drama and headaches it might bring along.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 21, 2020)

I usually buy my HDDs locally to prevent rough handling of package through delivery unless it’s a SSD.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2020)

@windwhirl  I hear you.    I've decided from now on I am going to order computer parts from BestBuy for "Pick up at store".  It will take a bit longer, but at least I'll get what I ordered.   I'm waiting to hear from Newegg before I proceed.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 21, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I usually buy my HDDs locally to prevent rough handling of package through delivery unless it’s a SSD.


I'd do the same, but the high capacity drives I'm looking for (8 TB or more) are sold in three or four stores only across the country. Thankfully, all of them are in Buenos Aires, buuuuuut... all of them are only offering delivery, no pick up at store, so for now I'm just gonna have to wing it and WinRAR the crap out of everything or get creative with how everything is distributed. It's less stressing than worrying about how the drive was handled and the long-term repercussions of that handling.

To be fair, though, I'm just interested in getting a new drive for the extra capacity. It's unlikely that my current drives will fail anytime soon, if SMART is to be believed.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2020)

Please do keep us posted @NastyHabits   I hope you have an easy fix for this!  Some of the places my parcels have been left is unreal it's amazing to think couriers or the postal service think it's ok to leave things in the places they do...


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 21, 2020)

Core22 0.0.13 is out. It adds cuda support and cuts a lot in TPF. I assume that some might consider their OC. My 2070 super downloaded the core automatically. I started my 2x2060 Linux machine and lost 60% PPD compared to last week. That one was still on 22.0.0.11. I copied the 22.0.0.13 to this machine and restarted. It‘s now running the 13 version but the PPD is still low (13434 and 17403). Strange. I removed the beta flag for further testing tomorrow when these to WU are completed. 13435 is sweet on the 2070 super, around 3M.


			Folding Forum - Login


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 21, 2020)

13434 is a COVID Moonshot project. Moonshot WUs seem to be low score ones, or at least it seemed so when I got a few ones a while back (keep in mind that I fold with a RX 580, so low scoring may be exacerbated even more in my case)


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

I've had a few very low point WU's of late and then there was one last night on my 1080 Ti, that was giving me 400000 points for 4 hours work..  Has anyone else had or seen anything like this??


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 22, 2020)

phill said:


> I've had a few very low point WU's of late and then there was one last night on my 1080 Ti, that was giving me 400000 points for 4 hours work..  Has anyone else had or seen anything like this??


450k, 3M PPD, 13435 so yes. @XZero450 had a few as well on his 2070 super. Running 4 in one rig lower the PPD slightly but I saw a 430K. Do you run HFM then you can back track the WU. My 2070 is running under Linux but I use https://apps.foldingathome.org/cpu from time to time and http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php to calculate PPD.


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

I just  read off what the FAH Client tells me to be honest @mstenholm   I don't worry about how much I do, just that if the suns out, the 1080 Ti's are working lol   If I can make a million points in a day for 8 hours or so, I'm happy with that as I don't run the FAH much compared to the WCG


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 25, 2020)

Weather has got cold enough here to start folding for the heat output again. Cheaper to heat the area where I sit than to put the heating on for the whole bungalow 

Hoping to buy an RTX 3080 before winter - more heat output than the RX 570 I'm currently folding on, and an order of magnitude (maybe 10 x ?) more work done.

Currently looking at around 300K ppd. Might start folding on the GTX 1060 as well, that should double my output until I get the 3080.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 26, 2020)

I finally was able to get my Folding and Crunching PC back on line.   I replaced the failed secondary 2 TB drive with a 4TB WD Purple drive. Because the original drive had bad sectors I couldn't clone it.  I had to manually copy the files.  It took many hours.   This also gave me a chance to thoroughly clean the case, and the registry!   I removed tons of irrelevant entries.  It boots much faster now.

I also solved a long standing error.  When I reboot the PC I get a fan error, and need to enter the BIOS and manually boot it.  It turns out while the CPU cooler fans have PWM connectors, they aren't PWM fans.    I won't throw the manufacturer under the bus since I'm sure it's corrected by now.  Anyone have a recommendation for a quiet but powerful fan?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 26, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> I also solved a long standing error. When I reboot the PC I get a fan error, and need to enter the BIOS and manually boot it. It turns out while the CPU cooler fans have PWM connectors, they aren't PWM fans.


My lack of interest in serious overclocking may be showing with this comment I'm about to make, but why can't you just set the fans with the voltage/DC option and leave it at that?


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 26, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> My lack of interest in serious overclocking may be showing with this comment I'm about to make, but why can't you just set the fans with the voltage/DC option and leave it at that?


@windwhirl  I don't overclock either.  I've tried various solutions, but it seems the motherboard wants a PWM fan. I don't mind replacing the fans, except for my case is kinda small.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a quiet but powerful fan?


Aren't you asking: "What fans other than Noctua would you recommend"?   
Well:
EK Vardar , but they're even more expensive than Noctuas
FD fans have worked well for me
Arctic P12 PWM PST would be my choice though.  Comes with a 10 year warranty!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 27, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Aren't you asking: "What fans other than Noctua would you recommend"?
> Well:
> EK Vardar , but they're even more expensive than Noctuas
> FD fans have worked well for me
> Arctic P12 PWM PST would be my choice though.  Comes with a 10 year warranty!


I've decided on Nocuta fans.  I know they aren't cheap, but I've had good luck with them, and they work well.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 28, 2020)

Good choice. I use Noctua coolers as much as possible - got 5 x NH-D14 and 1 x NH-D15 for CPUs, and more fans.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like CUDA is now supported








						Together we are Even More Powerful: GPU folding gets a powerup with NVIDIA CUDA support! - Folding@home
					

Folding@home adds CUDA support to give NVIDIA GPUs big boosts in speed!




					foldingathome.org


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Looks like CUDA is now supported
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there are a few projects running core22.0.0.13.  I can see a decent increase in PPD for little or no increase in electricity consumption on my 2070 and 2070 Super.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice! Definitely taking this into consideration for when I start hunting down a new GPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Nice! Definitely taking this into consideration for when I start hunting down a new GPU


Even though F@H started on ATI (AMD) GPU's, Nvidia has been the better choice for F@H for, well, forever in terms of PPD/watt.  Now that CUDA is supported again, Nvidia seems to be the only choice if F@H is the primary consideration.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 28, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Nice! Definitely taking this into consideration for when I start hunting down a new GPU


2.5M for the 2070/Windows (90% power limit) and 3M for the Super/Linux (stock) both around 180-200W up from 1.5-1-8 and 2.4M at best


----------



## Flanker (Sep 29, 2020)

Hmmm looks like there are issues for CUDA support that needs to be ironed out. Got an error creating CUDA context on a 2060 with latest drivers

```
23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Project: 13426 (Run 6077, Clone 27, Gen 1)

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000212bc7d9a5f664ff548a310e4

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml.bz2

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml.bz2

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Digital signatures verified

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.13

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 50000 steps (5%) [20 total]

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 10000 steps (1%) [100 total]

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 250000 steps (25%) [4 total]

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: 25000 steps (2.5%) [40 total]

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:There are 4 platforms available.

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Platform 0: Reference

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Platform 1: CPU

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Platform 2: OpenCL

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:  opencl-device 0 specified

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:Platform 3: CUDA

23:20:31:WU00:FS01:0x22:  cuda-device 0 specified

23:20:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:

23:20:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA

23:20:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Failed to create CUDA context:

23:20:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Error loading CUDA module: CUDA_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND (301)

23:20:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:Attempting to create OpenCL context:

23:20:38:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Configuring platform OpenCL

23:20:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Using OpenCL on platformId 0 and gpu 0

23:20:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)

23:20:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 0
```


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2020)

I can't believe that there would be problems with a roll out from F@H?  Like that _never_ happens.


----------



## Flanker (Sep 29, 2020)

Just wondering if I did anything wrong


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 29, 2020)

Make sure your client is the latest.  Stopping and starting the client is always a good thing to try.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 1, 2020)

The addition of CUDA support had nearly doubled my output.    However, high temperatures, smoky air, and possible rolling power outages have caused me to shut down my F@H & crunching PC for a couple of days.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Stay safe @NastyHabits, always another day to crunch as long as you take care of you/family


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm 245 miles (distance measured by Google Maps) from the California border and their smoke is up here.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2020)

Been a while since I came in here...will be switching my 3 rigs currently crunching to folding this weekend


----------



## Flanker (Oct 10, 2020)

Fixed my issues for CUDA support after digging a little on FAH forums. The client has bundled its own CUDA dependencies, but I also have CUDA SDK installed, which is a different version to what FAH has and that messes things up. 
To fix that, I had to open up command prompt, unset all the environment variables that points to the binaries of my CUDA SDK and then launch FAH from there.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 10, 2020)

Had a nice power out last week, 1 rig came back on but my main rig was down for  2/3 days.
i never EVER GO away for more then 1 day(now i didn't had a choice) always  next to my rigs aka FAH babysitting and then nothing happens , 
i really think the moment i closed the door the power issue began   but back home and also back on upgrading here and there, Happy Folding TPU


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 10, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Had a nice power out last week, 1 rig came back on but my main rig was down for  2/3 days.
> i never EVER GO away for more then 1 day(now i didn't had a choice) always  next to my rigs aka FAH babysitting and then nothing happens ,
> i really think the moment i closed the door the power issue began   but back home and also back on upgrading here and there, Happy Folding TPU


I went to Africa for five weeks last September and all my running rigs were taken out by lightning as soon as I left Danish air-space. That is the only time that I had a zero electricity consumption for a whole month and a zero for WCG and folding for the past 10 years. Running hardware without a babysitter can be riski


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 10, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> I went to Africa for five weeks last September and all my running rigs were taken out by lightning as soon as I left Danish air-space. That is the only time that I had a zero electricity consumption for a whole month and a zero for WCG and folding for the past 10 years. Running hardware without a babysitter can be riski


A similar thing happened to me about a year ago.  Took out my main PC.  I tried but never could return it to proper operation.  Since then, I shut down all my PC's whenever I'm away for more than a few hours.  I've also added surge protectors should anything occur again even while I'm home.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 10, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> A similar thing happened to me about a year ago.  Took out my main PC.  I tried but never could return it to proper operation.  Since then, I shut down all my PC's whenever I'm away for more than a few hours.  I've also added surge protectors should anything occur again even while I'm home.


They all survived but my house was pretty cold when I returned


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 3, 2020)

I_ lost_ 3 days Folding do to hospital treatment(no corona) but all is almost back on again...
but i still feel crappy losing those day


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 3, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> I_ lost_ 3 days Folding do to hospital treatment(no corona) but all is almost back on again...
> but i still feel crappy losing those day


I havn’t found the off-bottom on any of my rigs yet. Can you turn them off?   All is well?


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> I_ lost_ 3 days Folding do to hospital treatment(no corona) but all is almost back on again...
> but i still feel crappy losing those day


Not need to worry about that at all...  Most important thing is your health and to which I hope that you are better than you were and on the path to recovery...



mstenholm said:


> I havn’t found the off-bottom


I won't even ask what an off bottom is...   Yes I'm teasing @mstenholm !!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2020)

phill said:


> Not need to worry about that at all...  Most important thing is your health and to which I hope that you are better than you were and on the path to recovery...
> 
> 
> I won't even ask what an off bottom is...  Yes I'm teasing @mstenholm !!


I made worse misspelling in the past but this one I make repeatedly, wonder why. Don’t try to analyze it to much 
Not releated:
I live in the countryside and finally we got fiber. It’s not connected yet but my 4G connection changes ID every 2-3 day (night) and that seem to block my wireless extender and my switch. So far I woke up five times to find our my 2070S was cold, but I might not deploy my 2060’s and my last 2070 before I’m good, all depends of course if November gets cold.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 7, 2020)

I am fine guys(thanks for asking)even much better, i can move myself around better,.
i had a broken ankle and needed surgery for some plates and screws in there   

I always feel a little bit guilty when i am not able to Fold 24/7


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 7, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> I always feel a little bit guilty when i am not able to Fold 24/7



You sure that isn't just you being extremely competitive? 

Good to hear you're fine, though


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2020)

You guys are killing me.   I've decided I need to retire my 1070 before I sink into the basement of the daily stats.   Ordered a 2060.  That should help.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 12, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> You guys are killing me.   I've decided I need to retire my 1070 before I sink into the basement of the daily stats.   Ordered a 2060.  That should help.


You can never have enough dakka? Hahahaha


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 13, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> You guys are killing me.   I've decided I need to retire my 1070 before I sink into the basement of the daily stats.   Ordered a 2060.  That should help.


I agree. Time for me to retire mine also. 

P.S. Anyone looking for another rig for folding? I have a x58 cpu/mobo/ram combo here that needs a new home, but with all these fancy Ryzen CPU's I think it's mostly just good for hosting GPUs.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 14, 2020)

New GPU installed.  Looks like crazy PPD.  Dreading my electricity bill.  I also installed new Noctua CPU fans.  Pictures soon I promise.  I'm a wee bit wiped out at the moment from working in such a small space.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 14, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> New GPU installed.  Looks like crazy PPD.  Dreading my electricity bill.  I also installed new Noctua CPU fans.  Pictures soon I promise.  I'm a wee bit wiped out at the moment from working in such a small space.



"Vanilla" RTX 2060, right? Shouldn't be that different to the 1070, power/temps wise.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 14, 2020)

@windwhirl  I wanted a plain RTX 2060, but they have disappeared.  I got a EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra Gaming for a decent price. Even so, I had to pay $60 (US) over list. With my "vin ordinaire" 1070 I got 900 - 1000K PPD. F@H and HFM say I'm going to get 2 million+. We shall see.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 14, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> @windwhirl  I wanted a plain RTX 2060, but they have disappeared.  I got a EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra Gaming for a decent price. Even so, I had to pay $60 (US) over list. With my "vin ordinaire" 1070 I got 900 - 1000K PPD. F@H and HFM say I'm going to get 2 million+. We shall see.



My vanilla 2060 (MSI Ventus) churns out about 1.6M/day 24x7 @90% power, so the Super should hit 2M.  The 1080 I just started up in another machine is about 1.2M/day.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 14, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> @windwhirl  I wanted a plain RTX 2060, but they have disappeared.  I got a EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 Super SC Ultra Gaming for a decent price. Even so, I had to pay $60 (US) over list. With my "vin ordinaire" 1070 I got 900 - 1000K PPD. F@H and HFM say I'm going to get 2 million+. We shall see.


Still seems like quite the upgrade for a potentially insignificant power increase (175 vs 150 W TDP), if you ask me.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 15, 2020)

I am running my Titan X Pascal with MSi Afterburner with sliders all the way to the left, to minimize heat and noise output. It's running in a small case.
And I am now considering replacing it with a GTX 1080, and the Titan X going into a flightsim rig.
Now I'm stuck on what card to install, Founder's Edition or Palit with dual fan.
This case only has one 92 mm fan to expel hot air.
What would be the quietest option?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2020)

Here's the first day results of my RTX 2060 Super vs my GTS 1070.  The dips are from days I wasn't home and shut things down.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 15, 2020)

That's a giant leap in terms of performance-per-watt.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> That's a giant leap in terms of performance-per-watt.


@Jacky_BEL My post was the result of one day with no change in settings.  At those settings the 2060 Super used 70 more watts than my 1070 which I ran with reduced settings to keep it quiet.  I've since reduced the settings on the 2060 to keep the watts low and have in run at advertised speeds.  It now is running at just 35 watts greater than my 1070 and still giving me 2,000,000 PPD.   Even at the non-reduced settings the 2060 was quiet.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am running my Titan X Pascal with MSi Afterburner with sliders all the way to the left, to minimize heat and noise output. It's running in a small case.
> And I am now considering replacing it with a GTX 1080, and the Titan X going into a flightsim rig.
> Now I'm stuck on what card to install, Founder's Edition or Palit with dual fan.
> This case only has one 92 mm fan to expel hot air.
> What would be the quietest option?


I would go for the Founder Edition if I were limited to one 92 mm fan. The Palit will run with 100% fan speed so the difference in sound pressure will not be great but there is only one way to know for sure. Do you have both cards?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes, I have both.
The Palit was supposed to go in the flightsim rig, and then i picked up the Titan X at a bargain price.
I decided to test it first with folding, but running it 24/7 at stock is getting me tropical room temperatures.
And I have another 1080 FE in my collection as a spare.

This PC i was using for testing, was my PC for daily use.
But folding on it gives me headaches. My browsers keeps jumping pages back and forth.
So I now am using a really old 3rd PC as daily driver.



NastyHabits said:


> @Jacky_BEL My post was the result of one day with no change in settings.  At those settings the 2060 Super used 70 more watts than my 1070 which I ran with reduced settings to keep it quiet.  I've since reduced the settings on the 2060 to keep the watts low and have in run at advertised speeds.  It now is running at just 35 watts greater than my 1070 and still giving me 2,000,000 PPD.   Even at the non-reduced settings the 2060 was quiet.


Yep, I checked the F@H ppd database list and it is ranked quite high.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 17, 2020)

I just started a test with the Palit dual and an Asus aero GTX 1080 in similar small cases to see the difference.
Limited the power setting at first, because they are running unattended.
Is there an easy way to get statistics per running machine?

Found it, thanks to an old post from @mstenholm :
https://apps.foldingathome.org/cpu


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I just started a test with the Palit dual and an Asus aero GTX 1080 in similar small cases to see the difference.
> Limited the power setting at first, because they are running unattended.
> Is there an easy way to get statistics per running machine?
> 
> ...


It will only show you the last job. To get the whole story you need to install HFM.net


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 18, 2020)

Aargh , don't you just want to kick some microsoft guys in the nuts sometimes ...
I went to check up on the folding PC's, and one had a restart pending for updates.
So I let the workunit finish, quit folding, let updates install, restart and ... black screen and beeping.

I have to look into it later.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 24, 2020)

Blasted Internet!  
My dedicated folder, cruncher, HTPC machine lost connection to the internet AND my home network for an entire day.   Grrr!  Shutdown/Restart fixed it, but since the Pandemic hit, it's getting worse, and worse.  I'll be running HFM on my daily driver PC full-time now.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 25, 2020)

I have 1 machine idling , waiting on a new assignment.
Error messages
"WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80"
 "Failed to connect to 129.213.157.105"
Restarting the PC didn't help.

I noticed the Covid moonshot was nearing 100% completion, maybe somehow related ?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I have 1 machine idling , waiting on a new assignment.
> Error message "Failed to connect to 129.213.157.105"
> Restarting the PC didn't help.



Same here as well, one down and attempting to get another WU.  The other is still folding but the logs show that error about an hour ago (log time 22:42)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks like Stanford's starting the holiday early.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 25, 2020)

My cards are getting cold, better turn up the heating now. 



weekendgeek said:


> Same here as well, one down and attempting to get another WU.  The other is still folding but the logs show that error about an hour ago (log time 22:42)


Folding@home Server Stats page
On the server stats page, last contact was at "2020-11-25T00:22:29Z"
Only 7 servers had contact later than that moment, the last one being at 2020-11-25T00:22:35Z .

I just refreshed Server Stats page and stats seem better now.
Yep, better dial the heating back down.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2020)

It looks like I haven't been folding since 2016 according to my stats. https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=james88850711

Today I begin again, with a 1060ti 3gb. Now I need to learn how to configure this properly again.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 25, 2020)

Nordic said:


> It looks like I haven't been folding since 2016 according to my stats. https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=james88850711
> 
> Today I begin again, with a 1060ti 3gb. Now I need to learn how to configure this properly again.


The more, the merrier 

I've noticed that free-dc stats are not always accurate.
According to F@h stats, it hasn't been that long ago, you can check it out yourself here: Folding@home stats report


----------



## Nordic (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> The more, the merrier
> 
> I've noticed that free-dc stats are not always accurate.
> According to F@h stats, it hasn't been that long ago, you can check it out yourself here: Folding@home stats report


I do not remember folding in 2019.

It lives!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 26, 2020)

In taskmanager you can select CUDA to show in a graph, but after closing and reopening it is reset to the default graphs.
Does anyone know how to make the changes in graphs permanent?


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 26, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> View attachment 177132
> In taskmanager you can select CUDA to show in a graph, but after closing and reopening it is reset to the default graphs.
> Does anyone know how to make the changes in graphs permanent?


It's hardcoded that way, from what I learned a while ago, so there's no way to perma-change it.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 27, 2020)

Made a little gaming rig (out of the Folding GTX970) for a friend hence the drop in PPD.
hoping to upgrade my entire rig in a few months but for later(installing OS) i still have a Radeon R9 280x to start Folding no idea what the PPD on it is but i see that later 





And trying to get that R7 Folding as well  

/Reports back(EDIT) that is one broken GPU... return to sender


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Made a little gaming rig (out of the Folding GTX970) for a friend hence the drop in PPD.
> hoping to upgrade my entire rig in a few months but for later(installing OS) i still have a Radeon R9 280x to start Folding no idea what the PPD on it is but i see that later
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of faulty 280X's I had years ago I gave up with them and just skipped the series...  I've only recently bought a 290X and I'm very lucky and grateful, that hasn't been the same when I've tested it...   I don't think that the 280X's would be that great to fold on, lots of power and not masses of performance  

Which GPU had died??


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2020)

phill said:


> The amount of faulty 280X's I had years ago I gave up with them and just skipped the series...  I've only recently bought a 290X and I'm very lucky and grateful, that hasn't been the same when I've tested it...   I don't think that the 280X's would be that great to fold on, lots of power and not masses of performance
> 
> Which GPU had died??


None of mine could keep the default clock either, some had to be downclocked, some just died. Not AMDs finest serie


----------



## Nordic (Nov 27, 2020)

I installed FAH incorrectly the first time and had to reinstall. It looks like I didn't set a team the second time around. This has been corrected. I should be producing just under 500,000ppd for the team now.


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> None of mine could keep the default clock either, some had to be downclocked, some just died. Not AMDs finest serie


I just got rid of them, never kept them in the system very long as every single one just articfacted when I'd run at stock...  They went right back to the seller ...

@Nordic thank you for the great support!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 28, 2020)

I retired a flakey GTX Titan I tested with. I did a few test runs, put it to use, and then it was gone. No more numbers in the GPU-Z Card info tab.
I got it as spare together with another GTX Titan and had revived it with the oven baking method and BIOS reflash.
Maybe I'll just use its vapour chamber finstack on a GTX 980 then.

The testbench is now running with a GTX 960 Phantom and the Palit GTX 1080.
I really like the Phantom design for use on an open testbench.


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 11, 2020)

After 2 years of abuse, I have a PSU that's faulting out on over current protection on my main folding machine. Once F@H spools up, I hear the PSU click and some of the the video cards go dark.

I will first be attempting to swap cables to see if maybe it's just a cable issue as I know these cables are the minimum gauge for the kind of power being pushed.

Short of that, I do have a spare PSU that's 3/4 the size of the failing one; so I'll need to do some maths to see if I can get this machine folding again before we get into the weekend.

Sorry team


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> After 2 years of abuse, I have a PSU that's faulting out on over current protection on my main folding machine. Once F@H spools up, I hear the PSU click and some of the the video cards go dark.
> 
> I will first be attempting to swap cables to see if maybe it's just a cable issue as I know these cables are the minimum gauge for the kind of power being pushed.
> 
> ...


4x2070 Super and 1200W is a tall order for years of 100% operation but should be within the specs of your PSU(s). Could you try to just remove one of them?


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 11, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> 4x2070 Super and 1200W is a tall order for years of 100% operation but should be within the specs of your PSU(s). Could you try to just remove one of them?



It's actually a 1200w+1000w and the 1000w is failing while only driving 2 of the cards. The 1200w is driving everything else + 2 cards.

It's not feasible to remove 1 card given how I have things setup; hopefully it's not a faulty card...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2020)

Remove one of the slots for now?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 11, 2020)

Did you test the PSU's seperatly? How are they hooked up?
Could it be one PSU is going in overload protection because the other one isn't delivering enough power anymore?


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2020)

XZero450 said:


> After 2 years of abuse, I have a PSU that's faulting out on over current protection on my main folding machine. Once F@H spools up, I hear the PSU click and some of the the video cards go dark.
> 
> I will first be attempting to swap cables to see if maybe it's just a cable issue as I know these cables are the minimum gauge for the kind of power being pushed.
> 
> ...


No need to apologise mate, just worry about keeping the hardware safe and working   Do you need something bigger for a PSU??


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 17, 2020)

phill said:


> The amount of faulty 280X's I had years ago I gave up with them and just skipped the series...  I've only recently bought a 290X and I'm very lucky and grateful, that hasn't been the same when I've tested it...   I don't think that the 280X's would be that great to fold on, lots of power and not masses of performance
> 
> Which GPU had died??


The R9 280x was(is) dead bought it second hand but at a store so could just return it.
and replaced(added) my GTX 1060 3Gb(goes into second rig)  for this one, so its ON again   









tomorrow i'll swap the R7 for the GTX1060..


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

I remember trying to buy a 280X and my word it was a nightmare...  Everryone I had they all seemed to pretty much die or be dead when I got them through and I'd just end up returning them...  drove me nuts!!  

That 1070 will definitely be a good little earner, if I kept mine going 24/7 I think it was about the 700k to 900k points for a day which isn't too bad for it to be honest.  I think the 1080 Ti's I have together will hit nearly 4m between them, but I've not got the cash to keep them burning a hole in my electric


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 21, 2020)

It seems like the 550 Ti I've been trying to run is a little worse for the wear.  3D poly benchmarks go OK, but Luxmark crashes and folding on it crashes any driver I've tried.  Not that the points it would generate are worth much relative to the power it pulls.  On the plus side, I've discovered that my old Xeon E5450 system is surprisingly responsive and usable (in W7 anyway), even with no SSD.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  So now all the GPUs in my possession that can fold are.


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It seems like the 550 Ti I've been trying to run is a little worse for the wear.  3D poly benchmarks go OK, but Luxmark crashes and folding on it crashes any driver I've tried.  Not that the points it would generate are worth much relative to the power it pulls.  On the plus side, I've discovered that my old Xeon E5450 system is surprisingly responsive and usable (in W7 anyway), even with no SSD.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  So now all the GPUs in my possession that can fold are.


Massive thanks for the support!!    There's no minimum requirement for how much you need to do so if you find they aren't hitting the mark don't feel like you have to keep on folding just because


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 21, 2020)

I got hold of a Zotac GTX 1080Ti mini.
There was some black and oily muck under the cooler, so I was a bit in suspence if the card would  work or not.
Upon further visual inspection it looked like it had ingested debris from outside the card. All components on the card looked OK.

I cleaned up the mess a bit, and I didn't even bothered to repaste because I wasn' t sure the card was going to perform OK.
I am now testing it and it looks good, so I will do some repasting and mount the shroud later on.
This means that I can now retire another Maxwell Titan X card, and I am now folding on all Pascal GPU's .


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 22, 2020)

Today's discovery:  i5-2500@3.0 + R9 270@900/1.024 ~= 200W from the wall.  (Underclocks to keep temps and fan speeds down)

Bonus discovery slash prediction:  Global rank has probably about plateaued without an appreciable hardware upgrade.

@Jacky_BEL , send me that Titan!  I've got a box running with 12V capacity to spare!


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 22, 2020)

My GTX1060 needs another platform this E2160 isn't the best anymore 
that said, i also encountered _F@H core Errors_ on my Ryzen platform dead stock. i don't hope my GTX1060 is also on its way out 

Well great excuse to start testing.

*I'll be BACK! *


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2020)

What errors did you get @The Foldinator ??


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 22, 2020)

phill said:


> What errors did you get @The Foldinator ??


I have to check to log files(will EDIT them in later) But the main Error was that _*The FAH_Core has stopped working.*_
yet i believe.. i am not losing the WU. after a re-boot it seems to go further were it was.

but the system is so slow(even for normal browsing) i want to replace it anyway.. but this lock-down in Dutchland isn't helping much..


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeah that does suck   Have you anything else you could swap it out with?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 23, 2020)

I was satisfied with the Zotac 1080 Ti, so I took it out and disassembled it to clean it better.
Repasted, reassembled and moved it into another PC, and then it crashed and artefacted on the next reboot.
I tried to troubleshoot using the intel IGP, but i get VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE errors from nvlddmkm.sys.

windows 10 is not a good system to do troubleshooting on, no more start-up option menu and it wants to install drivers right away so it goes BSOD.
In an attempt to revive the card, I tried to wash all the remaining dirt off with water and it is now all drying.
Maybe something got shorted by accumulated dirt between the components i could not reach, (some of it looked like carbon or soot).
It seems I will be using Maxwell a little longer while I look out for another Pascal card. It 's really a shame, this was a nice compact card.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Yeah that does suck   Have you anything else you could swap it out with?


Yup   i have a nice *Asrock 960gm/u3s3 fx /  FX8350* combo for the GTX1060..
Al tho tonight/today i have been babysitting the E2160 rig and it has not show the Error yet..

Still going to swap them anyway as its _a tad_ better then the G41 platform 

Happy Folding TPU


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 24, 2020)

Two boxes are taking holiday vacation alongside me (that is to say, getting shut down while I'm gone), so no million-point days from me until January.  Merry Foldsmas, everyone!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry folding (and unfolding) Christmas


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

I hope everyone has a great one!!  Take care everyone, I hope you all have an amazing Christmas and New Year!!


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Christmas Folding TPU FAH guys


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow folding friends at TPU.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 6, 2021)

Everything's back up.  And judging by the last couple days of summary, I might have a genuine chance at a slice of pie, however slim it may be.

Almost picked up a GTX 970 to add to the array, but figured $100 was a bit much to spend on another card just to fold (even if it is a slight upgrade over my RX 470).  May buy a fancy mouse or trackball with the Christmas money instead.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 10, 2021)

<DBZ> It's over 9,000,000! </DBZ>


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 14, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> <DBZ> It's over 9,000,000! </DBZ>
> 
> View attachment 183456


Team Hack-A-Day are gonna have to wait a bit longer before they overtake us


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 15, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Team Hack-A-Day are gonna have to wait a bit longer before they overtake us



Sadly, it's only 9,000,000 total rather than 9,000,000 in a day.  BUT: doing what I can to help TPU claw its way back into 47th!


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm hoping to do an upgrade here over the weekend to get a few more PPD, and looking to have another system running at the end of next month.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 15, 2021)

I am still looking out for GPU upgrades myself, but second hand prices for GTX 1080 Ti 's are getting crazy.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 15, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am still looking out for GPU upgrades myself, but second hand prices for GTX 1080 Ti 's are getting crazy.



Getting?  Secondhand prices for ANY graphics card are already crazy, and have been for awhile.  A local listing had two RX 480s for USD125 each and a GTX 960 for a Benjamin, and I caught myself thinking, "Dang, that's a pretty good deal."  One should be able to buy those cards at those prices all day and all night at this point in their lives.  :-/


----------



## cine.chris (Jan 16, 2021)

US tariffs, mfg margins, work-from-home, home-schooling, & a crypto-revival are all eating into availability and driving costs up, on all PC components. AMD had to raise prices on their last gen hdwr because their NEW 5000 Ryzens made the 3000s even more attractive... DOH!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 16, 2021)

cine.chris said:


> US tariffs, mfg margins, work-from-home, home-schooling, & a crypto-revival are all eating into availability and driving costs up, on all PC components. AMD had to raise prices on their last gen hdwr because their NEW 5000 Ryzens made the 3000s even more attractive... DOH!



I'm aware of the factors, but nonetheless felt the need to lament/complain about where the market is vs. where it "should" be (IMO). So I'll just be over here biding my time until one or more of these particular bubbles bursts.


----------



## XZero450 (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm back to full capacity. Had a couple snafu's this week.

1) Had a radiator develop a leak over a video card, as of yet not sure if I want to repair of recycle it.
2) Learned that one of my circuits is not wired to code.. It's wire + receptacles rated for 15amp on a 20amp break. Thankfully no fire, just a very melted outlet that took out the entire circuit.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> I'm back to full capacity. Had a couple snafu's this week.
> 
> 1) Had a radiator develop a leak over a video card, as of yet not sure if I want to repair of recycle it.
> 2) Learned that one of my circuits is not wired to code.. It's wire + receptacles rated for 15amp on a 20amp break. Thankfully no fire, just a very melted outlet that took out the entire circuit.


Well, you don't do things by halves do you?!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 31, 2021)

I got a cheap Dell Inspiron 570 desktop a while ago because it had a case with a little more room to fit graphics cards.
I did a CPU an PSU upgrade and fresh windows 10 install. I wanted to do a windows 7 install but I couldn't get it to activate.
And today I finally got another Strix 1080 Ti to put in there. Now, fitting the card in the case was a bit of a challenge dimension-wise.
But fastening the rear IO in this Dell case is pure torture. So not recommended. Anyway, the system is now up and running.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2021)

So it's that point of the year again, touching my pc rig, radiator's cold, pumps GPU and CPU at 60°C err ewwww.
Man down, man down.
Tech on site might be a while though.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't have any experience with watercooling.
I guess this is the reason why, more complex then aircooling and parts that can fail.
You really need yearly maintenance?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 2, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I don't have any experience with watercooling.
> I guess this is the reason why, more complex then aircooling and parts that can fail.
> You really need yearly maintenance?


@Jacky_BEL  I used to water cool my PC's.  But then I ruined a motherboard from a leak, and the switch to smart meters and tiered pricing made me go back to air-cooling.  Less cost, less worry, less maintenance.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> @Jacky_BEL  I used to water cool my PC's.  But then I ruined a motherboard from a leak, and the switch to smart meters and tiered pricing made me go back to air-cooling.  Less cost, less worry, less maintenance.


I don't mind really, I would rebuild it every now and then anyway with a decent cleanup to boot ,all the strip down and cleaning is done, no blockage found so I'll be pump testing soon, not likely to be back together in a day though so your not wrong but there are reasons to watercool too, lulz for one, sound and OC runs ,,I'm sure there's more as I definitely prefer the look, I'm biased though .


----------



## XZero450 (Feb 3, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> @Jacky_BEL  I used to water cool my PC's.  But then I ruined a motherboard from a leak, and the switch to smart meters and tiered pricing made me go back to air-cooling.  Less cost, less worry, less maintenance.


I've ruined 1 motherboard and 2 gpus water cooling as a result of failures and still would do it over air. I also run few fans in an effort to be as close to silent as possible while folding/crunching at 100%

It's a personal preference and all about the objective you're trying to achieve.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 3, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> I've ruined 1 motherboard and 2 gpus water cooling as a result of failures and still would do it over air. I also run few fans in an effort to be as close to silent as possible while folding/crunching at 100%
> 
> It's a personal preference and all about the objective you're trying to achieve.


Yes, noise would be a decisive factor.
I have read an article about fan noise where it states the relation between fan speed an noise is:

noise = speed^5

This means that if you would halve the fan speed, then you get a noise reduction of -15 dB?
Do we have an acoustics engineer in our team who can confirm that statement?
Because -15 dB is alot of less noise.

(I wanted to post a new topic, but this one just get added to the previous unrelated post)

There seems to be some problems with f@h stats.
The points update on EOC shows all zero's.

They have had this problem before:


> Before I get any more emails, yes I am aware of all the 0 updates. The issue is purely on the Folding@Home server side. You guys are overloading their servers and the flat-file generation gets paused, but they are working hard to increase capacity and cope with the onslaught. Check the video below to understand more about just how MUCH of an increase we are talking about!


This statement dated 04.03.20, 7:47pm CDT retrieved from the EOC Folding@Home Stats - News & Updates webpage.

While Google-ing I found this link for the daily team summary in txt format.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 3, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Yes, noise would be a decisive factor.
> I have read an article about fan noise where it states the relation between fan speed an noise is:
> 
> noise = speed^5
> ...


What I can say re watercooling is that I have ran air on a q6600(ocd can't remember though but high) and an fx8350(@4.8) plus a couple of air cooled GPU and the noise got to me.
Watercooling isn't quite if fully loaded but it is a lot less noisy 24/7.

Starting to look like a pump header (fan out) has failed on my motherboard, not great but I can wire around that issue, no variable pump speed, rebuild day ,yay.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 4, 2021)

The header in the daily team summary in txt format, now shows an updated time (Wed Feb 03 23:46:01 GMT 2021),
so I guess the f@h server-problems are solved and the stats on the EOC website will soon be updated again.

Yes, EOC stats update confirmed.
@XZero450  +70 million points,


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 4, 2021)

I found this interesting... comment I made on the FAH forums


> > Joe_H wrote:Hopefully fixed soon, and should have points from some of the servers which have not been reporting stats properly to the database over the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> This is interesting... I recall that I was very suspicious one day that reported #'s weren't correct.
> ...


So, if you suspected your FAH #'s were weaker than expected, you might be right.
Over a half-dozen recent posts about missing wu credits & points.
Apparently, some people track and scrutinize such things rigorously.
Very disappointing that it was apparently a known problem and allowed to continue.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 4, 2021)

My first F@H casualty is brewing after a mere two months:  One or both of the fans on my R9 270 is starting to rattle.  Originally picked it up used on eBay a couple years back with a slightly bent heatsink, but it's been running like a champ up 'til now.  Not sure what I want to do with it once they're too far gone. :-/


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 4, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> My first F@H casualty is brewing after a mere two months:  One or both of the fans on my R9 270 is starting to rattle.  Originally picked it up used on eBay a couple years back with a slightly bent heatsink, but it's been running like a champ up 'til now.  Not sure what I want to do with it once they're too far gone. :-/


Zip tie new fan/fans on the card?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 4, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Zip tie new fan/fans on the card?



Maybe; a couple of 80s might do the trick.

For as many graphics coolers as bite the dust, you'd think the aftermarket for them would suck less.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 28, 2021)

I will be upgrading two GTX 1080 FE cards to GTX 1080 Ti FE's.
I guess I was lucky to get them at a somewhat reasonable price, the guy was in a bit of a hurry to sell them.
Now I have to find more space and two additional boxes for the GTX 1080's.

I also punched in the numbers for my electricity meter, had to do it twice because the electricity company telephone voice said the number was way more than in the past.
At least my gas heating bill will be lower.

Edit:
OK, one card upgrade done, and at the same time upgraded the machine to W10 pro, which went surprisingly well.
Second machine also upgraded now. I decided to run them with the sidepanels off, because I can now see the hotspot temperatures in the new version of GPU-Z.
Hotspot temperatures were running in the 90's Celsius, too much for my liking.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 13, 2021)

I finally got to configuring the advanced FAHcontrol client , so I can now follow up on the status of the folding machines from one "console".
Next thing is to say goodbye to the VGA KVM switch and invest in a newer HDMI or DVI KVM switch to get rid of adapter cables.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 13, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I finally got to configuring the advanced FAHcontrol client , so I can now follow up on the status of the folding machines from one "console".
> Next thing is to say goodbye to the VGA KVM switch and invest in a newer HDMI or DVI KVM switch to get rid of adapter cables.


Let me know if you find a good switch that doesn't cost a mint.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 13, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I finally got to configuring the advanced FAHcontrol client , so I can now follow up on the status of the folding machines from one "console".
> Next thing is to say goodbye to the VGA KVM switch and invest in a newer HDMI or DVI KVM switch to get rid of adapter cables.





80-watt Hamster said:


> Let me know if you find a good switch that doesn't cost a mint.



For my folding machines I would use remote desktop.  The PCs were placed throughout the house with no keyboard, mouse, or monitor.  Might save some money.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 13, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Let me know if you find a good switch that doesn't cost a mint.











						BYTECC KVM-4UHMN KVM Switch, 4 Port HDMI KVM Switch with Cable Kit and Supports EDID HDCP 1080p 3D and Auto Scan,for Windows/XP/Vista Linux and Mac - 4  in 1 out - Newegg.com
					

Buy BYTECC KVM-4UHMN KVM Switch, 4 Port HDMI KVM Switch with Cable Kit and Supports EDID HDCP 1080p 3D and Auto Scan,for Windows/XP/Vista Linux and Mac - 4  in 1 out with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I use this one. It's only $50 right now with the 25% off promo code.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 13, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> For my folding machines I would use remote desktop.  The PCs were placed throughout the house with no keyboard, mouse, or monitor.  Might save some money.



I'm definitely looking into that, but the switch is for other purposes.



newtekie1 said:


> BYTECC KVM-4UHMN KVM Switch, 4 Port HDMI KVM Switch with Cable Kit and Supports EDID HDCP 1080p 3D and Auto Scan,for Windows/XP/Vista Linux and Mac - 4  in 1 out - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy BYTECC KVM-4UHMN KVM Switch, 4 Port HDMI KVM Switch with Cable Kit and Supports EDID HDCP 1080p 3D and Auto Scan,for Windows/XP/Vista Linux and Mac - 4  in 1 out with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> ...



Oof, reviews on that are pretty rough.  Your experience has been decent, though?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 13, 2021)

@Jacky_BEL, and  @80-watt Hamster   You should try Splashtop Personal if your computers are on the same network.  It's free and no cables.  I use it.   https://www.splashtop.com


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 13, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> @Jacky_BEL, and  @80-watt Hamster   You should try Splashtop Personal if your computers are on the same network.  It's free and no cables.  I use it.   https://www.splashtop.com



Thanks for the tip; that's pretty slick.  Not super-jazzed that you have to run through an account, but not needing to worry about IP addresses is a nice benefit relative to the remote software I've run in the past.


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 13, 2021)

@Jacky_BEL  you mentioned logging in another post...
Setting up HFM to do all the wu logging is easy if you have the client control working.
I've logged 14,800 wu since early Sept.  Simple to export logs for spreadsheets.
Only issue with HFM is, it has to run minimized & logged on, if you X the window, it closes the program.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Oof, reviews on that are pretty rough. Your experience has been decent, though?


I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 18, 2021)

@Jacky_BEL is running in the Top50 today!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, but can I squeeze even more points if I couple strongest GPU's to stronger CPU's?
On my testbench I am currently running a 1080 and 1080 Ti side by side on a Phenom II 955. I think that comes with a penalty in PPD.
I was thinking about swapping the 1080 Ti with another plain 1080, but then i have to be sure the 1080 Ti will fit the other PC case.

And look out for @mstenholm, the next couple of days he is going to make Top200 rank !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> can I squeeze even more points if I couple strongest GPU's to stronger CPU's?


IIRC, high clock speed on the CPU matters.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 18, 2021)

And my network layout isn't that great either. Some folding PC's are scattered around, connected via powerline network adapters.
When windows decides to update one of these machines, it starts hogging the available bandwidth (20 Mb/s), and I notice the traffic congestion.
This reminds me, i still have to upgrade some PC's windows 10 versions to Pro , just for these update issues.


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 18, 2021)

I suspect there is a slight benefit for faster CPU.
Windows you should have at least 2 cores per GPU.
Running GPUs in the second x16 slot for desktop mobos will often be a problem too.
Even for my Ryzen5 3600 X570, the Gigabyte mobo had the 2nd GPU at PCIe x4 & about a 15% performance drop on a 2060 super.
Even with the M2 drive pulled, it was still a 4x slot (despite what their specs stated).
Switching to Xeon systems I have excess x16 & x8 slot capacity, but no GPUs for them.
Of course, being practical, lingering in the Top100 group is a sufficient goal.
Replacing less efficient GPUs with 3000 series would be a good strategy for the power-hungry Summer months in the US Southeast, even with a 19 SEER heat-pump in the basement (data dungeon).

I have two 3070.
giga is a Ryzen 5 3600 3.8GHz x16 PCIe4 x16 slot that boosts to near 5GHz
x9dr3 is a dual Xeon 2.6GHz E5-2650v2 PCIe3 x16 that boosts to 3.4GHz.
I can't say that one is better than the other...  the Ryzen system seems to be a bit higher more often.
But taking a peek.... the xeon was higher.
I've not been motivated to upgrade to the faster 3.5GHz E5-2637v2, which would only be ~US$120 ebay.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 18, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Yes, but can I squeeze even more points if I couple strongest GPU's to stronger CPU's?
> On my testbench I am currently running a 1080 and 1080 Ti side by side on a Phenom II 955. I think that comes with a penalty in PPD.
> I was thinking about swapping the 1080 Ti with another plain 1080, but then i have to be sure the 1080 Ti will fit the other PC case.
> 
> And look out for @mstenholm, the next couple of days he is going to make Top200 rank !





thebluebumblebee said:


> IIRC, high clock speed on the CPU matters.



My anecdotal observation:  2X GT 1030 produced more PPD with the host i7 930 idle than with all three folding.


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 18, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> My anecdotal observation:  2X GT 1030 produced more PPD with the host i7 930 idle than with all three folding.


I neglected to mention... I never fold on CPUs. 
1) the ppd/watt yield is horrible.
2) it impacts overall production yield.
3) no names mentioned, but some CPUs will attempt to fry themselves while folding.  Even with those fancy heatsink-coolers.
A GTX1050Ti will produce more points at half-the-watts power consumption when compared to most CPUs.
Costs less too, back when you could buy GPUs.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 30, 2021)

I shuffled some cards around this week.
The Titan X now sits in a W10 PC again, and is misbehaving like it had before, not respecting the lowered temperature limit I had set in AfterBurner.
GPU-Z showed a hotspot temperature at nearly 100C . I 'd better put it back in a W7 PC again.

Anyway, with springtime in the northern hemispere and rising temperatures, I guess I will soon need to dial down the limits, or stop some PC's completely.


----------



## cine.chris (Mar 30, 2021)

Dialing back.  Seeing a lot of that.
Most noticeable was Nvidia SaturnV, the former #2, near and now at zero over the space of two weeks.
Most/all the LTT high-flyers are now in the same neighborhood with @Jacky_BEL and @XZero450.

Crypto-Coin teams are now 3of5 for Top Folders.
With LTT declining and Bonano surging, it's likely that LTT might be challenged for that #2 spot.
And TEC started in early Nov last yr!
Of course, fads can fade just as quickly...

The one unnerving thing about the crypto-types is their names, or lack thereof.
Most TEC points are from a single Anonymous donor, Banano is a hash of digits and CureCoin is a batch of digits with a cryptic name...
they just don't feel like they link back to real people.  This might be why so many Folders are so negative toward the cryto-teams??


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 30, 2021)

Theta Edge Compute has got a large active community.
It traces back to Theta Networks , so a lot of real people with good hardware .


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 5, 2021)

I wanted to free up my testbench and put its GPU cards in seperate PC cases.
But it seems that the PSU's blow hot air into the PC cases, so i get high temps and lousy PPD.
Don't all PSU's normally exhaust hot air out of the back, where the switch and powercord are?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 5, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I wanted to free up my testbench and put its GPU cards in seperate PC cases.
> But it seems that the PSU's blow hot air into the PC cases, so i get high temps and lousy PPD.
> Don't all PSU's normally exhaust hot air out of the back, where the switch and powercord are?



They should.  Most modern case designs allow you to orient the PSU so it draws fresh air from outside (bottom or top, sometimes side), and exhausts out the back.  I've never seen a case allows for exhaust to the interior AFAICR.  Got pics?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2021)

Negative pressure in the case pulling air in through the PSU?  Especially one of those PSU's with a variable spped fan....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 5, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Negative pressure in the case pulling air in through the PSU?  Especially one of those PSU's with a variable spped fan....



Ooh, I didn't think of that.  But I wouldn't think that a folding machine under load would have the fan running slow or idling.  Maybe if it's REALLY over-spec'ed?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 5, 2021)

No pics, but it looks like the normal PSU.
One is a repurposed ocz mxsp 700w , the other i don't remember the type.
Even with the sidepanel off, it has apparent reverse airflow.

The case with the other PSU in it, is a former gaming PC I built.
I think I had already taken care for good airflow at the time, with plenty intake fans.


----------



## cine.chris (Apr 5, 2021)

Any closed case can have dead zones or areas with weak circulation.
Currently, I have two closed cases Folding, both now have side-mounted 120mm CoolerMaster Sickeflow fans.
I had issues cooling storage controller cards too, my cine edit station has 11 drives in it.
At one point I had two GPUs in this case, but the Asrock Extreme3 mobo wasn't up to powering a GTX1050Ti in the second slot and died.
It has a GTX1660 super now.  I replaced the cheap blue fan with a Coolermaster too.
The 1660 is power capped at 92% and running at 63C.
The fan shown is a positive feed that pumps cool air into the pwr supply and GPU.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 7, 2021)

I did change from an open air style GPU to a blowerfan style GPU in that case, that might have caused the change in airflow.
See if disconnecting the top exhaust fan will bring airflow back to normal.

The other PSU, well, I bought it second hand from a guy, together with MB and CPU.
The cooler on that CPU was really clogged up, so my guess is that the PSU is in no better shape.

Now, what's with the weather? Here we went from record high temperatures at the end of march, to low temps and even snow again.


----------



## cine.chris (Apr 7, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Yes, but can I squeeze even more points if I couple strongest GPU's to stronger CPU's?
> On my testbench I am currently running a 1080 and 1080 Ti side by side on a Phenom II 955. I think that comes with a penalty in PPD.
> I was thinking about swapping the 1080 Ti with another plain 1080, but then i have to be sure the 1080 Ti will fit the other PC case.
> 
> And look out for @mstenholm, the next couple of days he is going to make Top200 rank !


I've decided that single-thread execution speed is the key factor for Folding GPU/CPU and of course, sufficient cores available to feed & control the GPU.
I recently upgraded a dual Xeon folder CPUs and saw a definite increase in Folding efficiency.  
I did a blog post about the transition:


			folding, RTX 3070 & single-thread execution speed… – FAHtech


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 8, 2021)

I have a PC, basically an hp i5 bussiness machine with a GTX 1080, getting more than double PPD than my ex-gaming PC with a 1080 Ti (the one in my sig), doing the same type of work units? 
The 1080 Ti core and memory clock are running at max frequency, but the card itself isn't hitting temperature or power limits.

Upon further inspection, I see the memory controller load on the GTX 1080 is relatively higher in GPU-Z  (1080 memory controller load 60% vs 1080 Ti memory controller load 20%).
Overall the 1080 Ti should be better in absolute terms than a plain 1080 ? It looks as if it just sits there, wasting cycles at high clock speeds.

The 1080 is taking 3h to finish a WU , the 1080 Ti is going to take 5h.
After finishing the WU, I decided to reboot the machine, because the next WU was also going to take to much time.
After reboot, the memory controller load on the 1080 Ti went up to 50% and TPF dropped considerably.

It's worth to check on TPF once in a while and reboot if necessary when the GPU gets locked in an unfavourable state and is not performing as expected.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 12, 2021)

Check it out, I'm about to join the 1%


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 16, 2021)

With buying new or used GPU's now out of the picture, i am looking at replacing some systems that are still running on 2011's athlon/phenom processors.
I already have some lower end Skylake i5 systems running, with good results, so I am thinking about getting more of these.


----------



## cine.chris (Apr 16, 2021)

That's a good approach. With CPU attached dual PCIe x16 slots running at x8 you can get good performance.
This should give your single-thread execution speed a generous boost over that vintage gear.
The other approach would be eBay server-class systems and mining frames, which is what I did. These systems can support several GPU per frame with PCIe x16 or x8 lanes.
I have surplus slot capacity now for Folding.
Edit:
I should add that I saw no advantage for PCIe4 over PCIe3 with the RTX3070 if anyone was wondering about an architecture update.
The recently announced Nvidia Grace architecture made me think that it was an effort to eliminate the bottlenecks in current architectures that exhibit results as I had seen.
Perhaps Nvlink and Grace-like GPU connections will be the next quantum leap in compute and gaming, certainly, PCIe4 wasn't it for Folding.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 9, 2021)

My folding experiences of late have left me... a bit puzzled, let's say.  So, the suspects:

Sapphire RX 470 8G Mining Edition
XFX R9 270 DD
EVGA GT 1030 Passive
MSI R7 250
Powercolor HD 7750
Visiontek HD 7750

The 470's a friggin' champ (IMO).  Sits there folding at 100% in a too-hot case, and the temp won't crack 60C.  OK, fine.  Let's go OC-ing.  1400@+18mV and still under 60.  It doesn't seem to want to go higher without more volts, which I haven't tried yet.  But this is either a killer chip, or the cooling solution is over-spec'ed, or F@H doesn't load it right. Or I'm an idiot.  Can't rule that out.

Not much to say about the 270.  It's underclocked and -volted to keep the temps around 70C with the fans at 40% (they don't like going faster).  It's mostly a comparison point to the other three Radeons, which do NOT produce like I expected.  Figured with each rocking half the shaders and ROPs of the 270, together they'd crank out ~150% of its output.  Nope.  Half.  _Combined_.  WTF?  I yanked 'em, cuz that's just pointless.

The 1030, uh, just sits there and chugs away, knocking out just over 100K/d.  Super boring, which I suppose is about what one would expect from a 1030.  Semi-related, part of the reason I'd picked up the little Radeons was because the TPU performance chart had them only a few percent behind the 1030, lending support to my faulty hypothesis that I could maybe see 70-80K from each.  *sigh*


----------



## debs3759 (May 25, 2021)

Having another go at folding. I gave it a go when it turned cold late last year, but couldn't afford the electric on top of the heating bills. Now my costs have dropped with long days, solar panels and warmer weather, decided to fire up the GTX 1060. Looks like CUDA support has improved - last couple of wu have clocked in at around 600K ppd (it only earned 200K ppd before), so I hope I can afford the electric for a few months


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 25, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Having another go at folding. I gave it a go when it turned cold late last year, but couldn't afford the electric on top of the heating bills. Now my costs have dropped with long days, solar panels and warner weather, decided to fire up the GTX 1060. Looks like CUDA support has improved - last couple of wu have clocked in at around 600 ppd (it only earned 200 ppd before), so I hope I can afford the electric for a few months



600*K* PPD?


----------



## debs3759 (May 26, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 600*K* PPD?


Oops, corrected that


----------



## debs3759 (May 26, 2021)

Collection server 140.163.4.210 seems not to be working. Watching my points drop significantly on wu that can't upload when finished


----------



## phill (May 27, 2021)

I really hate that   Did it manage to get uploaded ok eventually @debs3759 ??


----------



## debs3759 (May 28, 2021)

phill said:


> I really hate that   Did it manage to get uploaded ok eventually @debs3759 ??


It did eventually. Now I have another which isn't uploading to a different server.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> It did eventually. Now I have another which isn't uploading to a different server.


I hate it when that happens   Costs you time and points !!


----------



## debs3759 (May 29, 2021)

Oh well, two that aren't uploading at the moment. Over 200K points lost on just those two so far. At least the science benefits if they ever do upload


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 8, 2021)

Everything seems to be working right now, and I decided to fold on my CPU as well, so my ppd by the weekend should be in the region of 650K to 700K. Hope to upgrade to a PCI-E 4.0 system by the end of the year (probably AMD, as they give the most threads for the money) and then an RTX 4000 series GPU when they are available next year.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Everything seems to be working right now, and I decided to fold on my CPU as well, so my ppd by the weekend should be in the region of 650K to 700K. Hope to upgrade to a PCI-E 4.0 system by the end of the year (probably AMD, as they give the most threads for the money) and then an RTX 4000 series GPU when they are available next year.


We recommend that you crunch on the CPU, that is, run World Community Grid on the CPU and F@H on the GPU.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dammit. wu worth 220K was at 99.98% and I opened Photoshop. It crashed the core and caused the wu to fail  No bloody idea why that happened!



thebluebumblebee said:


> We recommend that you crunch on the CPU, that is, run World Community Grid on the CPU and F@H on the GPU.


Why?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Why?


HOW DARE YOU QUESTION THE BIG BLUE FUZZY!?  Okay, just kidding.  The biggest reason is just how nicely, in comparison to F@H, BOINC gets along with what else you're doing.  I think that F@H is a prima donna, while BOINC/WCG is quite the gentleman. I also don't think F@H is that efficient running on the CPU in comparison to WCG.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 10, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We recommend that you crunch on the CPU, that is, run World Community Grid on the CPU and F@H on the GPU.





debs3759 said:


> Why?



All of F@H's work is MUCH more efficiently run on GPUs, while most of the WUs on WCG will only run on a CPU.  Put more simply, your CPU time is more valuable to WCG than to F@H.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 10, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> HOW DARE YOU QUESTION THE BIG BLUE FUZZY!?  Okay, just kidding.  The biggest reason is just how nicely, in comparison to F@H, BOINC gets along with what else you're doing.  I think that F@H is a prima donna, while BOINC/WCG is quite the gentleman. I also don't think F@H is that efficient running on the CPU in comparison to WCG.





80-watt Hamster said:


> All of F@H's work is MUCH more efficiently run on GPUs, while most of the WUs on WCG will only run on a CPU.  Put more simply, your CPU time is more valuable to WCG than to F@H.



Thanks. I'll think about it. Another good thing I see is that I can opt to just work on covid research.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 15, 2021)

I"m going to shutting down for a couple of days due to a pending heatwave here in the SF Bay Area.  While our temps will only get into the '80's (F).   Compared to the rest of the US and indeed the world, it doesn't seem like much.  But in a place where summer temps rarely break out of the '60's (F) it's downright blazing.  Only the most modern of dwellings have A/C.  I live in what passes for a downright ancient apartment here in California.  Therefore, no A/C.  I don't like sweating while I'm just watching TV.  Yeah, I'm spoiled, can't help it.  I was born and raised here.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 15, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> I"m going to shutting down for a couple of days due to a pending heatwave here in the SF Bay Area.  While our temps will only get into the '80's (F).   Compared to the rest of the US and indeed the world, it doesn't seem like much.  But in a place where summer temps rarely break out of the '60's (F) it's downright blazing.  Only the most modern of dwellings have A/C.  I live in what passes for a downright ancient apartment here in California.  Therefore, no A/C.  I don't like sweating while I'm just watching TV.  Yeah, I'm spoiled, can't help it.  I was born and raised here.



Understandable.  Heading for 115F/46C here (few hours south of you) on Friday.  Hoping the grid can keep up.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 16, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Understandable.  Heading for 115F/46C here (few hours south of you) on Friday.  Hoping the grid can keep up.


@weekendgeek Best of luck to you.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 16, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> I"m going to shutting down for a couple of days due to a pending heatwave here in the SF Bay Area.  While our temps will only get into the '80's (F).   Compared to the rest of the US and indeed the world, it doesn't seem like much.  But in a place where summer temps rarely break out of the '60's (F) it's downright blazing.  Only the most modern of dwellings have A/C.  I live in what passes for a downright ancient apartment here in California.  Therefore, no A/C.  I don't like sweating while I'm just watching TV.  Yeah, I'm spoiled, can't help it.  I was born and raised here.


Ahh, Oakland in mid June. I was there and Alameda last June 19th.  I recommend finding a friend with a boat...the temps in the bay are quite cooler.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 19, 2021)

Looks like I'm going to have to dig out my watercooling kit and fire up the chiller. Had 3 failed wu on my GTX 1060 in the last 48 hours, with the GPU only at 76C and not overclocked. Just fired up Afterburner to set the fan at 100%, which has dropped the temp to 69. Hopefully I can find a GPU waterblock for the 1060 before the next heatwave, keep temps below 40.

Damn, another one failed. Looks like my GPU might be failing


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to dig out my watercooling kit and fire up the chiller. Had 3 failed wu on my GTX 1060 in the last 48 hours, with the GPU only at 76C and not overclocked. Just fired up Afterburner to set the fan at 100%, which has dropped the temp to 69. Hopefully I can find a GPU waterblock for the 1060 before the next heatwave, keep temps below 40.
> 
> Damn, another one failed. Looks like my GPU might be failing


Or, there might be a bad batch of WU's.  Has happened before.  Anyone else having failures?


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 20, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Or, there might be a bad batch of WU's.  Has happened before.  Anyone else having failures?


Would a failure still get uploaded, but not credited?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2021)

You should also check the forum to see if others are having problems with that .... I see you've already posted over there.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 20, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Would a failure still get uploaded, but not credited?


@1freedude I recently restarted F@H after the heatwave.  I've been cranking out the WU's.  The log show no problems uploading, but they not showing up on EOC and when they do they are very late.  This often happens on weekends.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 21, 2021)

Rather strangely, I fixed the problem of wu crashing by changing my CPU settings in the BIOS. Changed from a fixed 41 multiplier to auto, which gives a 42 multiplier. So increasing the CPU speed stopped the GPU wu from crashing  Doesn't make sense, but I'll take it 

Still plan to watercool the system as soon as I get the GPU block from FrozenCPU though.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 23, 2021)

Does anyone know how to get an idea of what sort of contribution different GPUs can give? I'll be setting up a few PCs from socket 1156 and later and socket AM2 and later soon, and need to buy low end or mainstream GPUs for them. For AMD platforms, I'm thinking of something like HD 77x0 cards or slower (and cheaper - to set up several systems, GPU price is initially a major factor), and for Intel platforms I'm considering GT 720/730, maybe slightly higher. Anything that is too slow for folding will be used for wcg.

I'll also be setting up other, older systems for testing purposes, but most will be no good for folding or wcg.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Does anyone know how to get an idea of what sort of contribution different GPUs can give? I'll be setting up a few PCs from socket 1156 and later and socket AM2 and later soon, and need to buy low end or mainstream GPUs for them. For AMD platforms, I'm thinking of something like HD 77x0 cards or slower (and cheaper - to set up several systems, GPU price is initially a major factor), and for Intel platforms I'm considering GT 720/730, maybe slightly higher. Anything that is too slow for folding will be used for wcg.
> 
> I'll also be setting up other, older systems for testing purposes, but most will be no good for folding or wcg.











						Ten Years in, AMD to End Support for Radeon HD 7000, R200, R300 and Fury GCN Graphics Cards
					

AMD is ending support for the Radeon HD 7000 series, R200 series, R300 series, and R9 Fury series graphics cards, based on the oldest versions of the Graphics CoreNext architecture. The HD 7000 series debuted in 2011, R9 200 series in 2013, with the R9 300 series essentially being rebadged. The...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 23, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ten Years in, AMD to End Support for Radeon HD 7000, R200, R300 and Fury GCN Graphics Cards
> 
> 
> AMD is ending support for the Radeon HD 7000 series, R200 series, R300 series, and R9 Fury series graphics cards, based on the oldest versions of the Graphics CoreNext architecture. The HD 7000 series debuted in 2011, R9 200 series in 2013, with the R9 300 series essentially being rebadged. The...
> ...


I'm not looking at what cards are still supported by manufacturers. I'm first and foremost a collector, and am about to start setting up a few older systems, which I plan to fold or crunch on when not using them to test other items in my collection. I want to know what cards are useful, not what AMD or NVidia still support. Drivers are always available, even if not updated.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Does anyone know how to get an idea of what sort of contribution different GPUs can give? I'll be setting up a few PCs from socket 1156 and later and socket AM2 and later soon, and need to buy low end or mainstream GPUs for them. For AMD platforms, I'm thinking of something like HD 77x0 cards or slower (and cheaper - to set up several systems, GPU price is initially a major factor), and for Intel platforms I'm considering GT 720/730, maybe slightly higher. Anything that is too slow for folding will be used for wcg.
> 
> I'll also be setting up other, older systems for testing purposes, but most will be no good for folding or wcg.



You can check to see if the cards you're interested in using are on this list:





__





						GPU Folding@Home PPD Overall Ranks Database
					






					folding.lar.systems


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> You can check to see if the cards you're interested in using are on this list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that'll help me decide what to look for. I'll consider cards that can generate 100K ppd worth folding on, others will be given to wcg. Only looking at cheap cards for now


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Does anyone know how to get an idea of what sort of contribution different GPUs can give? I'll be setting up a few PCs from socket 1156 and later and socket AM2 and later soon, and need to buy low end or mainstream GPUs for them. For AMD platforms, I'm thinking of something like HD 77x0 cards or slower (and cheaper - to set up several systems, GPU price is initially a major factor), and for Intel platforms I'm considering GT 720/730, maybe slightly higher. Anything that is too slow for folding will be used for wcg.
> 
> I'll also be setting up other, older systems for testing purposes, but most will be no good for folding or wcg.



7750s don't generate what you'd think based on their specs.  I wouldn't bother with anything less than a 7770.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 23, 2021)

It's not much but I just started folding with my gtx 1070 laptop, Covid took two family members and almost got my mom and me too, so I just loaded up FAH tonight and picked Covid-19 (edit:  I changed it to High Priority instead of Covid, been awhile since I folded, didn't realize that was an option... seems smart we focus on those). Will let it run at Full when my laptop is on idle. Caenlen25 is my folding name, and I made sure to use my passkey and the TPU team number as well.   


edit:  I'm estimated to get 691k ppd with my gtx 1070 mobile... not even breaking 65 celsius... amazing.  was not expecting that high of PPD. a lot of optimization must have been done since i last folded, nice.

I'm, using latest nvidia drivers released today with an oc.

just checked on it, now it says estimated is 1.3 million ppd per day!!!! HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE ON A GTX 1070 LAPTOP... im so confused with how FAH works these days haha


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2021)

I went out of town for two days.  I shutdown my PC's like I always do.   When I got home today, I fired them up and I can't get a F@H WU.  Here's the error I get below.  Anyone else having problems?

19:50:38:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign4.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration
19:50:38:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> I went out of town for two days.  I shutdown my PC's like I always do.   When I got home today, I fired them up and I can't get a F@H WU.  Here's the error I get below.  Anyone else having problems?
> 
> 19:50:38:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign4.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration
> 19:50:38:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



I didn't have that error, but for about 12 hours my gtx 1070 was not mining anything, I checked the logs, and my logs said nothing like that, but its working fine now so I don't know.  Was weird.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm back folding again.  After the 3rd restart of the F@H client.   Whew!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I didn't have that error, but for about 12 hours my gtx 1070 was not mining anything, I checked the logs, and my logs said nothing like that, but its working fine now so I don't know.  Was weird.


I havn’t been on the F@H support page for some time but it happens from time to time that the assigment server(s) are down.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Has anyone noticed a drop in points they receive for the work units they return at all?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2021)

phill said:


> Has anyone noticed a drop in points they receive for the work units they return at all?


@phill  Funny you should ask, a while ago I lowered my settings below standard to help with my electricity bill.  Prior that at the end of each WU my PPD was LOWER than when the WU started.   After I lowered my settings, I'm still getting the same PPD as before, but the estimated PPD remains flat.  Weird.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

I just notice the points coming from one of the sites I check for the stats @NastyHabits and the points just seem way down to what they where unless (feel free to call me stupid) people aren't folding as much due to the heat etc. which wouldn't be a surprise, I just didn't know!  

I was hoping to start up FAH again, but I need to get it installed on a few rigs first....


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2021)

@phill  People always run FAH less in the summer.   I've noticed that I get as high as 5th place on EOC during the summer, and struggle to stay in the top 10 during the winter.    I only shut my PC's down when I leave town or when it's really hot.   Here in the SF Bay Area older apartments like mine have no A/C because typical summer temps rarely even get out of the 60's (F).  Right now it's 2:40 PM.  It's a gorgeous, sunny day, not a cloud in the sky and the temp on my balcony is 67 (F).


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

I might be over thinking it I guess @NastyHabits but when you click here.... you'll see what I mean... I wonder if the site is reading the results right... Sometimes things aren't quite what they seem to be and results and such get messed up... Any one else's experiences and such, please drop a line here  Love to hear opinions about the points and results kicking about 

It'll have been lovely to have such a nice warm temp to be outside with, The UK sucks for weather and temps


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 25, 2021)

NastyHabits said:


> @phill  People always run FAH less in the summer.   I've noticed that I get as high as 5th place on EOC during the summer, and struggle to stay in the top 10 during the winter.    I only shut my PC's down when I leave town or when it's really hot.   Here in the SF Bay Area older apartments like mine have no A/C because typical summer temps rarely even get out of the 60's (F).  Right now it's 2:40 PM.  It's a gorgeous, sunny day, not a cloud in the sky and the temp on my balcony is 67 (F).


Too hot for me at the moment, my pc needs some time too, I'll be back, so one example here


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 26, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 7750s don't generate what you'd think based on their specs.  I wouldn't bother with anything less than a 7770.


I bought a 7790 in the end. Can't pat until Wednesday night (checked with the seller before I set my snipe, in case they needed payment quicker than that). Will pair it with a Crosshair IV and FX 8150 (although am trying to buy an FX 8300 - same turbo frequency but lower power).


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 30, 2021)

I found out why I had trouble getting WU's the other day.  Evidently they were running low on jobs on FAH.  Here's a copy of a tweet from Folding at Home.

"There should be plenty of jobs for everyone now! More are on the way, so invite your friends to join in the fun and contribute their computing power to #foldingathome"


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Has anyone been having any issues with getting work units again today at all??  Tried to download a few on a couple PCs but nothing downloaded at all...  Must be needing a recharge or something I guess??


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 5, 2021)

phill said:


> Has anyone been having any issues with getting work units again today at all??  Tried to download a few on a couple PCs but nothing downloaded at all...  Must be needing a recharge or something I guess??


@phill  It's a Sunday and a Holiday here in the US.  Not an unusual occurrence.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I might be over thinking it I guess @NastyHabits but when you click here.... you'll see what I mean... I wonder if the site is reading the results right... Sometimes things aren't quite what they seem to be and results and such get messed up... Any one else's experiences and such, please drop a line here  Love to hear opinions about the points and results kicking about
> 
> It'll have been lovely to have such a nice warm temp to be outside with, The UK sucks for weather and temps



I love the UK weather. It helps my eyes for some reason. I have severe extreme dry eye disease. Most days I just lay in bed with moisteners on my eyes at least 30 mins every day.

I tried some really expensive eye drops doc gave me, but they made my face break out so I stopped taking those.


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have a GTX 580 lying around doing nothing. Is it able to fold in Windows 10 x64? Don't want to waste my time setting up a system with it if it's no longer supported. If it's not supported, I'm wondering whether it'll work for wcg. The alternative is a less powerful GT 730 (Kepler), which I guess is not worth folding on.


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2021)

I'd guess @debs3759 the 580s will just be hot and not score so well...  They can get quite toasty and they aren't the most efficient of cards...  I'd try something newer to be honest if possible


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 14, 2021)

That's good to know, thanks. I'll leave it for benching and use the 730 (without folding) until I can afford a 3060 or whatever the next gen is when I save enough. Going to crunch on a couple more systems soon anyway  Should have my collection better organised soon.


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

I'd personally go with as new as possible without going daft with the price...   From my 1080 TI's to my 3090 I have currently, the performance is pretty decent from an upscale point of view.  The two TI's would give me between 3 to 3.5 million a day (if I left them on all the time that is) but the 3090 I have seen 5 million plus figured but again, the 3090 does suck more juice than the two 1080 TI's believe it or not...  

I think the 3060/3070 range of card is a perfect choice and for one simple reason...  You won't have to mess about with re-laying thermal pads down or anything with the higher models and they are generally not a million miles away from the 3080 performance anyways I think.  The extra cost for the cards right now is a definite no no, but that's where I'd be headed to I think  

Do let us know what you manage to get hold of and so on    I'd also stick to the cards with the good aftermarket coolers.  Strix XC3/FTW3 I think are some that come to mind, just watch the pricing as they tend to shoot up with those names on the side which is heart breaking....


----------



## debs3759 (Jul 15, 2021)

FTW3 is probably what I'll opt for. Mainly because I know EVGA use reference design cards, so waterblocks will be easier to find (although not sure if there are blocks for a 3060, I haven't checked that yet). It'll probably be the end of the year before I can afford a decent card anyway, all my money currently is being spent on shelving for my large collection, which has been very disorganised


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm finding as well as long as you can trim the power that the card pulls, temps are very reasonable and they work fine, you don't normally need to have extra cooling and such    I think the 3080/3090's aside with their mega hot GDDR6X, they can become more of a problem than they should do....


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 16, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm finding as well as long as you can trim the power that the card pulls, temps are very reasonable and they work fine, you don't normally need to have extra cooling and such    I think the 3080/3090's aside with their mega hot GDDR6X, they can become more of a problem than they should do....


if you want good read on  power etc. prime grid.  they put warning on some of there work units


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> if you want good read on  power etc. prime grid.  they put warning on some of there work units


Do you have a easy link so we could have a look please @dogwitch ?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Do you have a easy link so we could have a look please @dogwitch ?





dogwitch said:


> if you want good read on  power etc. prime grid.  they put warning on some of there work units


Yes please @dogwitch


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 16, 2021)

PrimeGrid Message boards
		

it per type of work unit.
like 
        DO YOU FEEL LUCKY? wu.
2 to 3 day work unit for a 2080 or above. also you need very very good cooling on gpus .
i ran 2 wu and was pulling north of 600 on dual 2080s. and 280 on my cpu for a cpu base wu.
 32 core 64 thread wus. those where 7 day ones


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 16, 2021)

@NastyHabits and @phill misunderstood you I think. They thought that you (Primegrid) have any information about F@H WUs which of course they don’t. I could of course be the one that misunderstood it all


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> PrimeGrid Message boards
> 
> 
> it per type of work unit.
> ...


I think I'm going to need a bit of time with that link to make some sense from it and at 12:40am nearly, I'm not sure that'll be happening tonight!


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

phill said:


> I think I'm going to need a bit of time with that link to make some sense from it and at 12:40am nearly, I'm not sure that'll be happening tonight!


lol if you want to cook your card. that the software to do it with.
or to make sure it works from a online buy.
btw i was not kidding on power draw ether.
seeing said  item. make a gpu bleed. if it can pass that. folding a breeze!!!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> lol if you want to cook your card. that the software to do it with.
> or to make sure it works from a online buy.
> btw i was not kidding on power draw ether.
> seeing said  item. make a gpu bleed. if it can pass that. folding a breeze!!!!


Sounds like another Furmark test lol!!  Do you run them on your rig/s @dogwitch ??


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 18, 2021)

phill said:


> Sounds like another Furmark test lol!!  Do you run them on your rig/s @dogwitch ??


fur mark ok.  but  run the multi day wu that are double precision both on cpu and gp. normal fill 8gb per wu. cpu floats around 8 to 10 gb for cpu wu.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 18, 2021)

Could we keep F@H separated from other GPU supported distributed computing? If @dogwitch want to discuss PrimeGrid then start a thread about that.


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 18, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Could we keep F@H separated from other GPU supported distributed computing? If @dogwitch want to discuss PrimeGrid then start a thread about that.


it was relating to testing temps memory. folding does not push the memory as hard.
so i was ref other thing that does.  that all. nothing more.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 19, 2021)

Google details its protein-folding software, academics offer an alternative
					

Once computationally impossible, AIs now translate protein sequence to structure.




					arstechnica.com
				




just wondering, but does this kind of stuff make folding at home irrelevant? now that Google is getting into folding, I mean there is there anything the little guy can do to contribute or no?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Google details its protein-folding software, academics offer an alternative
> 
> 
> Once computationally impossible, AIs now translate protein sequence to structure.
> ...



One wouldn't think that DeepMind would _completely_ obviate distributed folding projects.  I read the article, but neither source paper, and my limited understanding of these things suggests that even Google/Alphabet won't have the resources (or the willingness to commit them) to scale DeepMind to take on every existing and future folding problem.  It also seems like protein folding simulation is a bit of a goldfish problem:  No matter how many you solve, there are always more waiting.  Not to mention that, presumably, not all projects will get approved for DeepMind time, and the question of whether  a particular project is  compatible.  

TL;DR:  _Less_ relevant perhaps, but probably not _ir_relevant.


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 5, 2021)

It was a good run, but I've shut down the rigs.  Please hit me up directly for any challenges or competitions.  My 24/7 contributions are done for now.


----------



## dogwitch (Aug 5, 2021)

1freedude said:


> It was a good run, but I've shut down the rigs.  Please hit me up directly for any challenges or competitions.  My 24/7 contributions are done for now.


guessing power cost?


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2021)

Received an ROG Strix 1080 Ti OC this morning, that was gifted me by a folder in the folding forums. Finishing my current work in f@h and wcg, then going to test and bench it, hopefully getting it folding by tonight. I can't find the link to the site that lists what different cards can generate, but I expect to be getting over 2 million ppd by tomorrow (replacing the 1060 3GB, which has been averaging around 600K). Guess I need to put a few more ££ aside for the electric bill


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Received an ROG Strix 1080 Ti OC this morning, that was gifted me by a folder in the folding forums. Finishing my current work in f@h and wcg, then going to test and bench it, hopefully getting it folding by tonight.* I can't find the link to the site that lists what different cards can generate*, but I expect to be getting over 2 million ppd by tomorrow (replacing the 1060 3GB, which has been averaging around 600K). Guess I need to put a few more ££ aside for the electric bill


Well you had to go back a whole page in this forum to find such a list GPU F@H list 

If you are aiming for +2M then it seems like you have to switch to Linux but 1.9M isn't bad either. There are big variations, my own 2070/Win 7 does 1.6 to 2.4M. Adding the beta string (client-type, beta) under Config, Expert normally bring some of the more "lucrative" ones but ATM that is on the expense of used CPU memory. The PC mentioned above only have 8 GB and using 1.8 GB for one job is to much for me.


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Received an ROG Strix 1080 Ti OC this morning, that was gifted me by a folder in the folding forums. Finishing my current work in f@h and wcg, then going to test and bench it, hopefully getting it folding by tonight. I can't find the link to the site that lists what different cards can generate, but I expect to be getting over 2 million ppd by tomorrow (replacing the 1060 3GB, which has been averaging around 600K). Guess I need to put a few more ££ aside for the electric bill


You'll love the card, I put both of mine to about 60% power usage, 50 to 60% fan speeds and temps are great and it doesn't eat the electric either    I think with my 3900X combos, I go from roughly 135w CPU loaded to about 280w loaded with the GPU, so about 145w extra    I run Windows 10 with mine, I hear and read that Linux can be a right pain to get Folding working for some reason but crunching works fine with it...  

Don't run 24/7 if you don't want to, electric prices are a killer for me my £260 a month bill proves that!!  And that's with solar panels........  

Feel free to post up some pics and some screen shots for power/temps and all that jazz if you'd like    Love seeing what others manage with their kit


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 23, 2021)

The last four WUs I got was 16474 so here is a 80% power limit 2070 MSI Gaming to compare with when you get yours running.


----------



## dogwitch (Aug 23, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> The last four WUs I got was 16474 so here is a 80% power limit 2070 MSI Gaming to compare with when you get yours running.
> View attachment 213919


seems about right. have same card.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2021)

So far so good. With the fan at 80% and nothing else tweaked yet, project 18018 is giving me 240K ppd, with the factory overclock. Will experiment with lower power over the next few days. When I factor in lower ppd when wcg gives opng work, I guess I'll be looking at around 200K. And the guy who sent me the card has offered me another, identical card. Going to leave settings as they are for 24 hours, so I can measure my power cost above the 1060, then try lower power setting in 10% increments for 24 hours each.

I'll try taking pics of the system with the side off (necessary for heat control until I can afford the GPU water block). Might not be easy though, as it's in a Little Devil case, under a desk and in a position that I can't easily remove it from  Won't be before tomorrow though, want to use daylight to take pics.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> So far so good. With the fan at 80% and nothing else tweaked yet, project 18018 is giving me 240K ppd, with the factory overclock. Will experiment with lower power over the next few days. When I factor in lower ppd when wcg gives opng work, I guess I'll be looking at around 200K. And the guy who sent me the card has offered me another, identical card. Going to leave settings as they are for 24 hours, so I can measure my power cost above the 1060, then try lower power setting in 10% increments for 24 hours each.
> 
> I'll try taking pics of the system with the side off (necessary for heat control until I can afford the GPU water block). Might not be easy though, as it's in a Little Devil case, under a desk and in a position that I can't easily remove it from  Won't be before tomorrow though, want to use daylight to take pics.


You mean 2.4M PPD. 255 W is fairly high but I never had a 1080 Ti, just heard the stories (@thebluebumblebee had one shortly and @phill ) about the high power draw so it seems like they were correct. I see hardly any drop in clock going from 100 to 80% and it will help on the fan speed as well.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> You mean 2.4M PPD


Oops, yes. I keep posting a factor of 10 out


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> So far so good. With the fan at 80% and nothing else tweaked yet, project 18018 is giving me 240K ppd, with the factory overclock. Will experiment with lower power over the next few days. When I factor in lower ppd when wcg gives opng work, I guess I'll be looking at around 200K. And the guy who sent me the card has offered me another, identical card. Going to leave settings as they are for 24 hours, so I can measure my power cost above the 1060, then try lower power setting in 10% increments for 24 hours each.
> 
> I'll try taking pics of the system with the side off (necessary for heat control until I can afford the GPU water block). Might not be easy though, as it's in a Little Devil case, under a desk and in a position that I can't easily remove it from  Won't be before tomorrow though, want to use daylight to take pics.


Hey @debs3759   Found this for you -





I think that covers all angles for the GPU settings I use  
If you need anything else, just give me a shout 

Kind of managed a comparison screen grab, got that here 





If I find some better ones I'll let you know!


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Hey @debs3759   Found this for you -





phill said:


> If I find some better ones I'll let you know!


Thanks.

I'm persuaded that setting up a system with the Z97 board and i5 processor is my best bet for the second card when it arrives. Then find a cheap i7 4790K, ans save for a Zen3 build (or Zen4 by the time I can afford it). Doubt I'll get to build the 32 core Threadripper system I really want, without selling my neighbour's house


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2021)

Could always try a Xeon if you can find one   I've had a couple V3 and they've been as good as gold, I think E3-1245 V3 or something..  Was a good little CPU, might be cheaper than the 4770/4790k


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'd have to buy a motherboard as well to go the Xeon route, and I already have a Z97 board. Also I can get up and running before the card arrives if I use Z97. 2011-3 is a socket that'll have to wait until after my next major upgrade, or I'll never clear my credit cards


----------



## dogwitch (Aug 24, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I'd have to buy a motherboard as well to go the Xeon route, and I already have a Z97 board. Also I can get up and running before the card arrives if I use Z97. 2011-3 is a socket that'll have to wait until after my next major upgrade, or I'll never clear my credit cards


i check out some TR builds. dirt cheap right now used.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 24, 2021)

I found my old 7770 today and put it in my 4970 rig. That one used to have a 2070 but I parted with it before the summer. I didn't pay much attention to it since I realized it had to share network cable with another rig. Some hours later running without the cable but with a fairly new AMD driver and 6 WCG units I moved my rigs around so I could find wifi for the other rig. Within three minutes the 7770 caught 7 OPNG and I realized two things - the power consumption droped (I think it was 190 W) and the 4970 rig had an 4 OPNG profile as a leftover from the 2070. I will leave it like that to see how bad (long execution time) things are and if the GPU run 100% load without GPU work once the OPNGs are completed.  With the 4 OPNG the GPU load is constant 99%, no drops and the consumption is 140 W with 6 WCG units. I wonder if it doing anything to the OPNGs…….

Edit: Ups wrong forum. I leave it here until I get a PC fired up, I`m on an IPad and I can’t cut and paste.
Edit 2: I was correct, it was 190 W without OPNGs and the reason was folding. I forgot that a 7770 can fold and it had picked up a job.  I will leave it to complete and then never again let it fold.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 24, 2021)

A quick calculation after running the new card for 24 hours shows it costs exactly £0.50 a day more than my old card to run, or £5.80 total cost per week. That makes running the second card I'm expecting soon affordable. I'll probably test the Z97 board at the weekend, and build the PC. Seems I also have a Z270 board, so I may end up trying to find an inexpensive 7700K (up to £120) and using that instead of buying a 4790K (or as well, just because)


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 24, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> A quick calculation after running the new card for 24 hours shows it costs exactly £0.50 a day more than my old card to run, or £5.80 total cost per week. That makes running the second card I'm expecting soon affordable. I'll probably test the Z97 board at the weekend, and build the PC. Seems I also have a Z270 board, so I may end up trying to find an inexpensive 7700K (up to £120) and using that instead of buying a 4790K (or as well, just because)


The link that I gave you shows that folding 1M cost half on the 1080 Ti, the extra you will have to paid will give you an extra million and a half more points per day. being in top 10 isn’t cheap


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 24, 2021)

It's never cheap to be competitive


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I'd have to buy a motherboard as well to go the Xeon route, and I already have a Z97 board. Also I can get up and running before the card arrives if I use Z97. 2011-3 is a socket that'll have to wait until after my next major upgrade, or I'll never clear my credit cards


You mis understand, the 1245 V3, runs in a Haswell board, as I have one running in one   Its why I mentioned running one of them rather than a 4770k/4790k 

When I was looking for a 7700k, they where hitting about £250 and for a quad core costing that much, nope, not spending it


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 25, 2021)

My goal for my collection is to have the highest spec I can afford for each platform, with unlocked multipliers (and to watercool those I use). Although the E3-1245 V3 can be had for half to two thirds the price I want to pay for a 4790K, it'll never be as fast. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> My goal for my collection is to have the highest spec I can afford for each platform, with unlocked multipliers (and to watercool those I use). Although the E3-1245 V3 can be had for half to two thirds the price I want to pay for a 4790K, it'll never be as fast. Thanks for the suggestion though.


I was just more pointing out that the point of WCG, is not to have the fastest clock speed ever but to just have something that won't stop regardless    The Xeon I had and still do have, worked flawlessly but when I look at my 6700k using about 110w for 8 threads and then I look at my 3900X using about 140w for 24 threads, I know where the cash would go   I know I under volt all of my CPUs, none for WCG run at full chat 

I suppose the other way you could look at it is that a cheap cooler, another board and a few GB of DDR3, you'd have double the thread count, similar power usage from a single 4790k and more points


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 27, 2021)

Downloading several hundred GB of data from Asus (most of their ftp site, as found on ftp.tekwind.co.jp), using Filezilla. The app is set to use a single CPU core, the only core I don't use for GPU folding or for crunching, so it shouldn't affect either. It seems that if I download more than 5 files simultaneously, even though it only use less than 1% of the CPU, it slows GPU folding by over 20% after 30 minutes of downloading. Limit it to 5 downloads, and folding isn't affected. Grabbed over 40K files so far, with 6K to go. Taken over 36 hours, and it was 18 hours before I realised it was Filezilla that was affecting the GPU 

I'll be setting up the Z97 system over the weekend, and testing it with a GT 720 (got three of then for testing motherboards and probably benching CPUs) before the second 1080 Ti arrives (it's being posted on Tuesday, should arrive by Thursday). So 3 more cores to crunch on, with the 4th for GPU folding. Don't think there's any point folding on the 720 for a few days 

Probably going to put purchasing things for my collections on hold until I save for a Ryzen 9 system, which I hope will be early next year


----------



## dogwitch (Aug 27, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Downloading several hundred GB of data from Asus (most of their ftp site, as found on ftp.tekwind.co.jp), using Filezilla. The app is set to use a single CPU core, the only core I don't use for GPU folding or for crunching, so it shouldn't affect either. It seems that if I download more than 5 files simultaneously, even though it only use less than 1% of the CPU, it slows GPU folding by over 20% after 30 minutes of downloading. Limit it to 5 downloads, and folding isn't affected. Grabbed over 40K files so far, with 6K to go. Taken over 36 hours, and it was 18 hours before I realised it was Filezilla that was affecting the GPU
> 
> I'll be setting up the Z97 system over the weekend, and testing it with a GT 720 (got three of then for testing motherboards and probably benching CPUs) before the second 1080 Ti arrives (it's being posted on Tuesday, should arrive by Thursday). So 3 more cores to crunch on, with the 4th for GPU folding. Don't think there's any point folding on the 720 for a few days
> 
> Probably going to put purchasing things for my collections on hold until I save for a Ryzen 9 system, which I hope will be early next year


what was the data on the ftp site?


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Downloading several hundred GB of data from Asus (most of their ftp site, as found on ftp.tekwind.co.jp), using Filezilla. The app is set to use a single CPU core, the only core I don't use for GPU folding or for crunching, so it shouldn't affect either. It seems that if I download more than 5 files simultaneously, even though it only use less than 1% of the CPU, it slows GPU folding by over 20% after 30 minutes of downloading. Limit it to 5 downloads, and folding isn't affected. Grabbed over 40K files so far, with 6K to go. Taken over 36 hours, and it was 18 hours before I realised it was Filezilla that was affecting the GPU
> 
> I'll be setting up the Z97 system over the weekend, and testing it with a GT 720 (got three of then for testing motherboards and probably benching CPUs) before the second 1080 Ti arrives (it's being posted on Tuesday, should arrive by Thursday). So 3 more cores to crunch on, with the 4th for GPU folding. Don't think there's any point folding on the 720 for a few days
> 
> Probably going to put purchasing things for my collections on hold until I save for a Ryzen 9 system, which I hope will be early next year


I never bother with setting aside one core for GPU folding, I just let it carry on..  Can't say I've noticed anything bad as yet....


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I never bother with setting aside one core for GPU folding, I just let it carry on..  Can't say I've noticed anything bad as yet....


That is a big mistake on Windows. You can get away with it on Linux but you do lose points there as well.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> That is a big mistake on Windows. You can get away with it on Linux but you do lose points there as well.


I've honestly never even noticed any points drop, what I get it what I get


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I've honestly never even noticed any points drop, what I get it what I get


Fair enough, the job get done, just slower.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Fair enough, the job get done, just slower.


Does it make minutes or hours difference @mstenholm ?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> Does it make minutes or hours difference @mstenholm ?


@phill I learn the lesson by mistake years ago and have paid extra attention to always leave one thread free. I can't remember the exact slow down but we are talking a _few percentage_, so a TPF going from 60 to 62 seconds or there about which with the early return bonus adds up. I only have one PC that runs Windows and fold and that is my daily driver and there I leave three threads free from folding and WCG so I don't get slowed down. I will leave any testing to you


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

Well I might have a look, I have two same systems so I'll see what I can do  

How do you leave it free?  Just tell it in the WCG settings to use xx% instead of 100% of the CPU?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> Well I might have a look, I have two same systems so I'll see what I can do
> 
> How do you leave it free?  Just tell it in the WCG settings to use xx% instead of 100% of the CPU?


Si and when I fold I just have two free thread instead of the normal three. I'm to lazy to change the xx% when the urge to fold come over me.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 27, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> what was the data on the ftp site?


I decided to download drivers for most PC hardware while it's still available, as so many drivers have been lost to time, and I particularly like their motherboards. I have a growing library of hardware drivers (bit of an OCD thing really).

It seems that O&O Defrag affects GPU folding as well.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I was just more pointing out that the point of WCG, is not to have the fastest clock speed ever but to just have something that won't stop regardless  The Xeon I had and still do have, worked flawlessly but when I look at my 6700k using about 110w for 8 threads and then I look at my 3900X using about 140w for 24 threads, I know where the cash would go  I know I under volt all of my CPUs, none for WCG run at full chat
> 
> I suppose the other way you could look at it is that a cheap cooler, another board and a few GB of DDR3, you'd have double the thread count, similar power usage from a single 4790k and more points


In windows, I simply limit the CPU power setting so the CPU doesn't run over 60 degreec C while running WCG.
I just set it in Configuration - Power managment for CPU - maximum processorstatus and set it to 95%.
I guess this prevents the CPU in going to turbo clock speeds and run cooler.


----------



## dogwitch (Aug 27, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I decided to download drivers for most PC hardware while it's still available, as so many drivers have been lost to time, and I particularly like their motherboards. I have a growing library of hardware drivers (bit of an OCD thing really).
> 
> It seems that O&O Defrag affects GPU folding as well.


ah.. i never once had a good exp with there mobo.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> In windows, I simply limit the CPU power setting so the CPU doesn't run over 60 degreec C while running WCG.
> I just set it in Configuration - Power managment for CPU - maximum processorstatus and set it to 95%.
> I guess this prevents the CPU in going to turbo clock speeds and run cooler.


I have my i7 6700K overclocked to 4.3 GHz, and set to use low power in the BIOS. It uses 79W max and doesn't get above 64C while crunching.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 28, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I have my i7 6700K overclocked to 4.3 GHz, and set to use low power in the BIOS. It uses 79W max and doesn't get above 64C while crunching.


My cheapo OEM motherboards and dito BIOS don't allow for these advanced settings.
I follow the same efficiency philosophy as @phill , most amount of work done with least amount of power.
In that perspective, I try to avoid boost clocks.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 28, 2021)

If I didn't have solar panels, I'd probably go more for power efficiency as well 

Now MS have finally (today) released Windows 11 Insider Preview ISO files that will install on any system, I'm going to let my fah and wcg tasks run to completion (that'll be about 10.5 hours for wcg arp task), then I'm going to upgrade. Will see if both work the same in 11  Not going to risk it on the Z97 build tomorrow though initially. Need to find out whether that board has a Windows activation tied to it, so may have to install home and pro versions of 10. If not, I have several unused Win 7 pro codes, that work for 10 and 11

Only took 45 minutes to upgrade to Windows 11, and 2 reboots (plus a manual reboot to get network working). My first wu is up and running. Will see over the next couple of days if it affects my average ppd.


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> In windows, I simply limit the CPU power setting so the CPU doesn't run over 60 degreec C while running WCG.
> I just set it in Configuration - Power managment for CPU - maximum processorstatus and set it to 95%.
> I guess this prevents the CPU in going to turbo clock speeds and run cooler.
> View attachment 214411


I run most of my CPUs under stock voltage, so my 3900X's for example I run at 1.10vcore or around 1.05vcore if I use my better one    That keeps them about the 50C mark with a not so exciting 280 AIO installed on them  


debs3759 said:


> I have my i7 6700K overclocked to 4.3 GHz, and set to use low power in the BIOS. It uses 79W max and doesn't get above 64C while crunching.


Am I right in thinking that the 6700k runs at 4.2GHz at stock speeds??  What sort of vcore do you use for that @debs3759 ? 


Jacky_BEL said:


> My cheapo OEM motherboards and dito BIOS don't allow for these advanced settings.
> I follow the same efficiency philosophy as @phill , most amount of work done with least amount of power.
> In that perspective, I try to avoid boost clocks.


Its not all about the maximum clock speed, it used to be about a slight overclock but now, with how the CPUs are, under volting them is the best way forward    I think when I used to run L5640's or the X5675's, I never overclocked them, I just ran them at stock speeds.  When running a few of these at once, its surprising how quickly the watts add up....


debs3759 said:


> If I didn't have solar panels, I'd probably go more for power efficiency as well
> 
> Now MS have finally (today) released Windows 11 Insider Preview ISO files that will install on any system, I'm going to let my fah and wcg tasks run to completion (that'll be about 10.5 hours for wcg arp task), then I'm going to upgrade. Will see if both work the same in 11  Not going to risk it on the Z97 build tomorrow though initially. Need to find out whether that board has a Windows activation tied to it, so may have to install home and pro versions of 10. If not, I have several unused Win 7 pro codes, that work for 10 and 11
> 
> Only took 45 minutes to upgrade to Windows 11, and 2 reboots (plus a manual reboot to get network working). My first wu is up and running. Will see over the next couple of days if it affects my average ppd.


What size array do you have @debs3759 ??   I have a setup myself, it's only a small ish one, 4kW, but it's surprising how quickly even when its running at full capacity, how fast you can chew through 3 to 4kw of electric in an hour...  Run a few PCs with FAH and WCG on and away you go...  My 3950X and 3090 will suck up a good 500w running them both, then the other rigs as well, your up to 2kW before you know it...  Sun goes in for a few hours and you don't notice, that electric meter is nearly on fire flying up with the numbers    Scary to think they want to put my electric and gas units and daily charges up again, third possibly fourth time this year....  Unreal.....


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 29, 2021)

phill said:


> I run most of my CPUs under stock voltage, so my 3900X's for example I run at 1.10vcore or around 1.05vcore if I use my better one  That keeps them about the 50C mark with a not so exciting 280 AIO installed on them
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the 6700k runs at 4.2GHz at stock speeds??  What sort of vcore do you use for that @debs3759 ?


4.2 is the maximum turbo. The only BIOS setting I have touched related to power levels is the setting in my Maximus VIII Hero to reduce the power level. I'm burning through a max of 79W on the CPU (max TDP is 91W). HWMonitor says my vcore is 1.264V

I have 8 solar panels, installed by my landlord, so guessing about 2.4 KW worth. On a sunny day, they provide more wattage than I use. On a cloudy summer day, I pull a little off the grid. On a typical day at this time of year I am spending £2.18 (guessing that'll rise to a bit over £3 when the second PC/GPU is running, and maybe £4 a day in winter)


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> 4.2 is the maximum turbo. The only BIOS setting I have touched related to power levels is the setting in my Maximus VIII Hero to reduce the power level. I'm burning through a max of 79W on the CPU (max TDP is 91W). HWMonitor says my vcore is 1.264V
> 
> I have 8 solar panels, installed by my landlord, so guessing about 2.4 KW worth. On a sunny day, they provide more wattage than I use. On a cloudy summer day, I pull a little off the grid. On a typical day at this time of year I am spending £2.18 (guessing that'll rise to a bit over £3 when the second PC/GPU is running, and maybe £4 a day in winter)


I presumed it might do that all the time but would depend on the cooling I'm sure? 

I bought 12 panels for my home back in 2017, it's roughly a 4kW array which can sustain a good amount of power when the sun is there, the inverter that you would have installed would give you a rough idea on how big the array is and what the 8 panels give.  I've 305w panels, which equates to 3.6kW but the inverter will give up to 4000w, which I've seen very close to which is about 3940w when the sun has been shining away    Definitely helps with the crunching and folding and mining every so often! 

Here's a few links of some power tests I did if you where interested 

Servers and a few cruncher PCs
Another few crunchers
And the last few ones

Currently I know my 6700k which is just literally an SSD, 16GB, air cooler and a 650w PSU, is pulling about the 115w at the wall for the whole system    Compare that to one of my 3900X Ryzens, that pull 140w  with a dual AIO cooler, SSD, 32GB, 1080 TI... Power goes up to about 280w when I run FAH on each of those rigs...  They are beasts, love the AMD Ryzen setups


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 1, 2021)

A second Strix 1080 Ti OC is on its way to me, so my ppd will be doubling soon  More work for both f@h and wcg  Still undecided whether to run both GPUs in the one system, as I haven't had the energy to set up the second system yet, but fairly optimistic about sorting that out.

ppd seems slightly higher since upgrading this system to Win 11.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> A second Strix 1080 Ti OC is on its way to me, so my ppd will be doubling soon  More work for both f@h and wcg  Still undecided whether to run both GPUs in the one system, as I haven't had the energy to set up the second system yet, but fairly optimistic about sorting that out.
> 
> ppd seems slightly higher since upgrading this system to Win 11.


You can always start with 2-in-1 and if you find that heat is to much then you know what to do.
The WCG part (OPNG) you don’t need to investigate. You will not have twice the points with two GPUs in one rig, far from, more like 10% more.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 1, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> You can always start with 2-in-1 and if you find that heat is to much then you know what to do.


That's probably what I'll do at first, but wcg will benefit from a second system, and lose one core if I have both GPUs in the one. I also need to see how much the second card impacts my power consumption, if I keep both cards at full power. At least I'm saving on the heating bill now outside temps are dropping


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> That's probably what I'll do at first, but wcg will benefit from a second system, and lose one core if I have both GPUs in the one. I also need to see how much the second card impacts my power consumption, if I keep both cards at full power. At least I'm saving on the heating bill now outside temps are dropping


Don’t you have a meter? Folding on one GPU 450 W, folding of 230 W, add a GPU and vupti 780 W +/- 5 W. OPNG is 20-30 W less per GPU.

Edit: the numbers are made up numbers (but close to my 2070 Super) just to illustrate what to expect. I have found out that my GPUs uses 10% less than TPU review numbers for gaming. Your new GPU is 283 W I just saw. Yes that needs to go down or you have an oven.


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 1, 2021)

The closest thing to a power meter that I have is my smart meter. I have calculated that the card uses about £5.80 a week though. I'm not worried about the heat - opening the window to let excess heat out means more fresh air in. Being housebound means I benefit from being able to do that


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> The closest thing to a power meter that I have is my smart meter. I have calculated that the card uses about £5.80 a week though. I'm not worried about the heat - opening the window to let excess heat out means more fresh air in. Being housebound means I benefit from being able to do that


Well it’s just me. I start to reduce load if my motherboard hit 50 degree C. My X58 UD7 is running on its 12 year and that I’m sure has something to do with the fact I didn’t abused it, to much 
So when do we see numbers AND photo that supports your “2x1080 Ti in one rig“ claim?


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 1, 2021)

The numbers can be seen here. Won't show stats for two cards until the second card arrives. I'll get round to posting pics soon, I'm too disorganised to sort things out quickly  I'll try to post pics when I install the second card.

My CPU is at 64C, which I'm happy with. GPU is at 57C


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> The numbers can be seen here. Won't show stats for two cards until the second card arrives. I'll get round to posting pics soon, I'm too disorganised to sort things out quickly  I'll try to post pics when I install the second card.
> 
> My CPU is at 64C, which I'm happy with. GPU is at 57C


I know how to track your numbers down, I just wanted to see how 500 W looks like in a case


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 1, 2021)

LOL, even with just the one card, I keep the side off the case 

Although I am thinking of watercooling, so I can keep the dust out


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> LOL, even with just the one card, I keep the side off the case
> 
> Although I am thinking of watercooling, so I can keep the dust out


If you go that route, make sure you have shares in air duster cos you'll need it  

I was using my pair of 5700XTs and over a month or so, the rad was massively dirty and so was the board...  It wasn't a great sight to see!


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a small, hand held USB powered vacuum, because my bungalow is a dust magnet. Won't be using rads, as I have a chiller that's powerful enough for these two cards and the CPUs. It'll be a while before I can afford the tubes, GPU blocks and a few missing fittings, so I may yet change my mind and save for a Ryzen 9.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

What sort of chiller do you have @debs3759 ??  I've always wished to try one but I've never clicked the button to buy one...  I suppose it does get rid of the need to have a rad and fans but it's then just the compressor in the chiller that makes the noise..  I'm not sure I'd like one to run all the time mainly down to the power it'll require but depending on the size of the unit it might not be too bad I guess??


----------



## dogwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

so i have 3 rx series gpu. i been using on folding.
but atm. for what i pay for them.  to performance wise/power usage.
am retiring them and selling them well above what i payed for them.
to cover the cost of a new card. a 2080 or 3090


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 2, 2021)

phill said:


> What sort of chiller do you have @debs3759 ??  I've always wished to try one but I've never clicked the button to buy one...  I suppose it does get rid of the need to have a rad and fans but it's then just the compressor in the chiller that makes the noise..  I'm not sure I'd like one to run all the time mainly down to the power it'll require but depending on the size of the unit it might not be too bad I guess??


I have this one. Bought for a fraction of the new price 

It uses 375W while cooling, and keeps components much cooler than a rad


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 3, 2021)

Damn. I did a clean install of Windows 10, and now f@h can't download the cores. I can download them in my browser though, so what is the path I need to save, for example, core 22 v 22-0.0.13/Core_22.fah ? Pain in the butt, as nobody in the f@h forums seems to have a clue, and I never had the problem before.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 3, 2021)

It took hours and a few clean and reinstall f@h client when i bumped up to 10.  This was right before my last surge.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 4, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Damn. I did a clean install of Windows 10, and now f@h can't download the cores. I can download them in my browser though, so what is the path I need to save, for example, core 22 v 22-0.0.13/Core_22.fah ? Pain in the butt, as nobody in the f@h forums seems to have a clue, and I never had the problem before.


I would make a clean install but you could try to delete whatever is here and then create a new folder (22-0.0.16) for the last core. Brugere = Users


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 4, 2021)

Turns out the core file on the server got messed up, so may not get fixed until Monday. Seems like I was the first of several to report it on the official forums. Guess a full backup is in order once I get it downloaded 

Woohoo! Just seen that the core finally successfully downloaded about 45 minutes ago. I noticed it after I went to the kitchen, and noticed the sitting room is again warmer than the rest of the house


----------



## dogwitch (Sep 8, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Turns out the core file on the server got messed up, so may not get fixed until Monday. Seems like I was the first of several to report it on the official forums. Guess a full backup is in order once I get it downloaded
> 
> Woohoo! Just seen that the core finally successfully downloaded about 45 minutes ago. I noticed it after I went to the kitchen, and noticed the sitting room is again warmer than the rest of the house


happens to me every time i change a card


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm curious to find other peoples findings and if they have had similar results...

I have had to move GPUs around at home a bit now for the folding and so on but I was curious does anyone else here fold with a RX 480 at all??  Started a test off this morning, said 9 hours to do it and thought right, we'll lets stop that from doing another as it'll be shut down time at that point...

When I got back from work expecting it to be completed, it was saying it had another 22 hours or something daft to do even thought it was about 65% of the work unit through..... Needless to say, I was disappointed and just stopped it from working.  I did try and set it in the AMD drivers menu to compute but I think that made it even worse, so I just set it back to Graphics and just quit the application.  
What I did notice is that the GPU usage was spikes and spiking constantly it wasn't at 100% as a constant...  I've grabbed a screen grab just for reference and to see what people might sugguest...




Any suggestions anyone??  Kinda hoped I'd be able to run the odd few of these cards but if they aren't worth running, I can leave to do the WCG GPU tasks instead.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2021)

Obligatory F@H answer: Restart the client.


----------



## dogwitch (Sep 28, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Obligatory F@H answer: Restart the client.


or reinstall the software...


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Obligatory F@H answer: Restart the client.





dogwitch said:


> or reinstall the software...


Sadly tried both...  Wasn't sure if this was as good as it got for the RX 480 or if something funky was happening....  Might give it a bit of a try next sunny day we have.....   Thanks guys


----------



## dogwitch (Sep 29, 2021)

phill said:


> Sadly tried both...  Wasn't sure if this was as good as it got for the RX 480 or if something funky was happening....  Might give it a bit of a try next sunny day we have.....  Thanks guys


did you  do a ddu? then try a fresh folding install


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 29, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm curious to find other peoples findings and if they have had similar results...
> 
> I have had to move GPUs around at home a bit now for the folding and so on but I was curious does anyone else here fold with a RX 480 at all??  Started a test off this morning, said 9 hours to do it and thought right, we'll lets stop that from doing another as it'll be shut down time at that point...
> 
> ...



I don't know how to fix it, but do know that you should be getting better numbers than that.  My RX 470 generates ~350-400K/d @ TPF ~6m.  I'd def be running a couple more if I could get them for any kind of decent money.

EDIT:  I got curious and snooped eBay.  Apparently, there's a non-zero chance I could resell the 470 in question for THREE TIMES its twenty-freaking-eighteen purchase price.  Bananas.


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> did you  do a ddu? then try a fresh folding install


I didn't do a DDU in between but I did reinstall folding at home...


80-watt Hamster said:


> I don't know how to fix it, but do know that you should be getting better numbers than that.  My RX 470 generates ~350-400K/d @ TPF ~6m.  I'd def be running a couple more if I could get them for any kind of decent money.
> 
> EDIT:  I got curious and snooped eBay.  Apparently, there's a non-zero chance I could resell the 470 in question for THREE TIMES its twenty-freaking-eighteen purchase price.  Bananas.


I think it took nearly 24 hours to complete one work unit, made about 150k points I think??  I'm not so impressed...  The GTX 1070 I have that I used to run was about 700k to 800k a day, that was a little better as it wasn't using too much power in comparison..  That said whenever I saw the 480 running, I think it said something like 120w?  I'm not sure...

It was like it just wasn't using the GPU core all the time, the power percentage and power reading from MSI Afterburner was up and down like a whores drawers rather than a straight, near constant value like I get with the Nvidia cards I have here...  Bit confused...  Might try the DDU to completely get rid of everything and see if that helps it, but if not I'll just leave it alone and let it do the GPU tasks that come along for WCG, I'll leave the folding I think to my 1080 TI's and 30 series cards


----------



## dogwitch (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> I didn't do a DDU in between but I did reinstall folding at home...
> 
> I think it took nearly 24 hours to complete one work unit, made about 150k points I think??  I'm not so impressed...  The GTX 1070 I have that I used to run was about 700k to 800k a day, that was a little better as it wasn't using too much power in comparison..  That said whenever I saw the 480 running, I think it said something like 120w?  I'm not sure...
> 
> It was like it just wasn't using the GPU core all the time, the power percentage and power reading from MSI Afterburner was up and down like a whores drawers rather than a straight, near constant value like I get with the Nvidia cards I have here...  Bit confused...  Might try the DDU to completely get rid of everything and see if that helps it, but if not I'll just leave it alone and let it do the GPU tasks that come along for WCG, I'll leave the folding I think to my 1080 TI's and 30 series cards


k that odd. is that in your pc spec or different build.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Specs not that far off it to be honest...

Hero 6
32GB RAM
Ryzen 3900X
RX480
SSD
850w EVGA G+ PSU (I am looking to try and change it!)

But it definitely isn't as smooth as I'd have hoped it to be but it's not the end of the world either    At least its helping towards my WCG score


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> I didn't do a DDU in between but I did reinstall folding at home...
> 
> I think it took nearly 24 hours to complete one work unit, made about 150k points I think??  I'm not so impressed...  The GTX 1070 I have that I used to run was about 700k to 800k a day, that was a little better as it wasn't using too much power in comparison..  That said whenever I saw the 480 running, I think it said something like 120w?  I'm not sure...
> 
> It was like it just wasn't using the GPU core all the time, the power percentage and power reading from MSI Afterburner was up and down like a whores drawers rather than a straight, near constant value like I get with the Nvidia cards I have here...  Bit confused...  Might try the DDU to completely get rid of everything and see if that helps it, but if not I'll just leave it alone and let it do the GPU tasks that come along for WCG, I'll leave the folding I think to my 1080 TI's and 30 series cards



My power usage also bounces a bit, between about 54 and 82W.  I pulled it out of my cruncher now (felt like playing games on it instead), so don't know what driver version it was on.  Maybe try an older set?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2021)

One odd WU and the combined brain trust is working. Use that GPU for OPNG and use a 1080 Ti for folding. Yesterday I got 15 OPNG on a 2070. The wingman had a 620K and had work for the next 7 hours. Something similar could happen to other weak GPUs and with excellent efficiency, well compared to what such a weak GPU could get folding, if it could fold that is.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> Specs not that far off it to be honest...
> 
> Hero 6
> 32GB RAM
> ...


I also tested a RX580 for folding and wasn't very impressed by it's performance.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 1, 2021)

phill said:


> Sadly tried both...  Wasn't sure if this was as good as it got for the RX 480 or if something funky was happening....  Might give it a bit of a try next sunny day we have.....   Thanks guys


You're not in the same UK as me if you expect much more sun this year!


----------



## dogwitch (Oct 1, 2021)

so i ran folding on 460,550,560,580.
on wu
it really comes down to what type your doing.
some do very wel and other wu type dont.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 1, 2021)

I should have a 1080 Ti folding again this weekend, hopefully alongside am ES Coffee Lake i7 (6C12T, but slower than the i7 8700). Hope to keep the 6700K online as well (for crunching, not folding), depending how much my electric costs increase with the gas shortage causing a huge increase in prices.

Had sold one of the 1080 Ti in hope of upgrading my motherboard and CPU, but was told it kept crashing, so had to sell the card I was folding on to pat for the return. Card arrived back here today, so will test over the weekend. May have to reduce power, as recommended by a few of you, if it really does crash at stock speeds. Either way, look forward to contributing again


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I also tested a RX580 for folding and wasn't very impressed by it's performance.


They are an older card, but they do fine for the WCG GPU tasks so I'll put the remaining 4 480s I have in crunchers and leave them be, they'll do just fine 


debs3759 said:


> You're not in the same UK as me if you expect much more sun this year!





debs3759 said:


> I should have a 1080 Ti folding again this weekend, hopefully alongside am ES Coffee Lake i7 (6C12T, but slower than the i7 8700). Hope to keep the 6700K online as well (for crunching, not folding), depending how much my electric costs increase with the gas shortage causing a huge increase in prices.
> 
> Had sold one of the 1080 Ti in hope of upgrading my motherboard and CPU, but was told it kept crashing, so had to sell the card I was folding on to pat for the return. Card arrived back here today, so will test over the weekend. May have to reduce power, as recommended by a few of you, if it really does crash at stock speeds. Either way, look forward to contributing again


The UK never has enough sun really for solar but I can't complain, I think over the course a year, the 4Kw array I have gives me about 4000 units of electric or more over the course of the year which I am impressed with and happy with since it's helping paying for the WCG and FAH   Oh and Rosetta  

But still, keep your GPUs regardless, never sell them!!    The 1080TI's I think are still a very highly rated card,  wouldn't use them for folding if I didn't think they where worth it...  About a 2m PPD a day I think from one card.  
I hope the buyer from the card hasn't messed about with it and has done something....  The reason I never sell hardware...   Someone buying the hardware and messing it up because they thought they knew what they where doing....  Yeah, never take the chance....  Far to unhappy to allow hardware abuse...


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 2, 2021)

phill said:


> The reason I never sell hardware...   Someone buying the hardware and messing it up because they thought they knew what they where doing....  Yeah, never take the chance....  Far to unhappy to allow hardware abuse...


I managed to bend a few pins on the socket of a TUF Z370 board. Will know tomorrow whether I straightened them enough - hopefully there won't be a puff of smoke when I power it up  Will test with a GT 720 just in case it's FUBAR, not risking the 1080 Ti 

Also bidding on a Maximus X Hero, I like the ROG boards. Hope to get it cheap. Missed a new one for £80 when I bought the TUF. Still need new RAM to run two systems, that won't happen for another couple of weeks.


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

With bent pins, its a case of work or don't work.  No smoke needed lol    Well not unless something else is going bad at the same time, but I can't see that...  Had a few boards I picked up real cheap and I got them straightened, working board   Lovely jubbley!!  

Like the ROG boards also, my collection of the Crosshair Hero ones I'm happy with    I also have most of the Rampage ones I think as well for the Intel side of things....  RAM seems to be pretty cheap but do yourself a favour and try and grab 32GB kits over 16GB if you have the cores..  Crunching is surprising when you have a few cores how much you can use....


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 4, 2021)

Didn't get round to testing the Z370 board yet - I'll probably leave that until I have the new RAM, hopefully this month. Got the 1080 Ti folding again tonight though. It's showing low spikes in MSI Afterburner, but seems stable enough to still get over 2.5M ppd for a 18019. Will see if I can get many opng units for wcg as well, but I think I missed the spate of them that were around.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 7, 2021)

I just had to reduce the power limit of my GPU to 80% - my electricity cost rose by 50% yesterday! Not sure yet how that will affect my ppd, but the card will be using about 45W less, so hopefully my meter won't need topping up before pay day 

Looking so far like 80% power is still giving me somewhere between 2M and 2.2M ppd, will know better after a few days averages. Might reduce it to 60% in a few days, and compare that. Bloody rip-off UK power prices


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm putting folding on pause for a few weeks while I get my finances reorganised to deal with the recent excessive increase in electric costs in the UK. Hopefully it'll only be until next month.

Meanwhile, I passed 200,000,000 points yesterday


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2021)

Love for the milestones, I understand about the electric costs in the UK.....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 20, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> I'm putting folding on pause for a few weeks while I get my finances reorganised to deal with the recent excessive increase in electric costs in the UK. Hopefully it'll only be until next month.
> 
> Meanwhile, I passed 200,000,000 points yesterday





phill said:


> Love for the milestones, I understand about the electric costs in the UK.....



What's driving the rate spike?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What's driving the rate spike?


I'm sure that the fuel price increase has reached US as well, there is your short explanation. The longer one involves low oil production in the middle east, lower average wind speed in Europe, lower water reservoir levels, Russian gas production is low and the fact that the industrial production in Europe is more or less back to pre-Covid times. All in all a bad cocktail for folding and the more serious aspects of every day life.


----------



## debs3759 (Oct 21, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What's driving the rate spike?


They say that a cold winter and high demand for liquified natural gas in Asia has caused a dramatic hike in wholesale gas prices, which translates to high wholesale electricity prices here, even for those of us who get our electric solely from renewable sources that are not directly affected.

Translation: Capitalism has caused a price hike.

I read somewhere that electricity prices have gone down in Spain, so I put the excessive rise down to greed.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> They say that a cold winter and high demand for liquified natural gas in Asia has caused a dramatic hike in wholesale gas prices, which translates to high wholesale electricity prices here, even for those of us who get our electric solely from renewable sources that are not directly affected.
> 
> Translation: Capitalism has caused a price hike.
> 
> I read somewhere that electricity prices have gone down in Spain, so I put the excessive rise down to greed.


@debs3759 Spain want to have EU to pull rank and make a jonit purchase of gas in order to reduce the price like we did with corvid vaccination doses. I think you need to re-read whatever you saw about energy and Spain. The energy prices started to rise during the late summer so cold winter?
Spain energy
Edit: I found your souce on cold winter and China gas demand, BBC. Cold winter was last year, ok, storage is down, price go up and we are all seeing into a winter with higher energy price, some governments try to force the suppliers to reduce prices like UK and Spain but that doesn’t change the fact that energy prices is up big time.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 30, 2021)

Let me preface this Q by saying I'm not in this for the points.  Buuuuut...

I've currently got one folder running, a humble RX 470. AvgPPD had been floating in the mid-300k range for quite some time, but lately I'm not hitting that mark, and often coming in well below 200k. Had something changed in scoring or WUs, or should I be looking at configs?

(Also, should this have gone in the tech assistance thread?)


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 30, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Let me preface this Q by saying I'm not in this for the points.  Buuuuut...
> 
> I've currently got one folder running, a humble RX 470. AvgPPD had been floating in the mid-300k range for quite some time, but lately I'm not hitting that mark, and often coming in well below 200k. Had something changed in scoring or WUs, or should I be looking at configs?
> 
> (Also, should this have gone in the tech assistance thread?)


Well, I folded with a RX 580. Last time I checked, and that was around September or so, a job taking somewhere around 10 to 12 hours or so gave somewhere around 120/130K points

I think sometimes the average rewards have changed, but I couldn't tell you if that's a FAH-wide thing or if it depends on the kind of work unit (if it's Cancer, Alzheimer, or whatever)


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 30, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Let me preface this Q by saying I'm not in this for the points.  Buuuuut...
> 
> I've currently got one folder running, a humble RX 470. AvgPPD had been floating in the mid-300k range for quite some time, but lately I'm not hitting that mark, and often coming in well below 200k. Had something changed in scoring or WUs, or should I be looking at configs?
> 
> (Also, should this have gone in the tech assistance thread?)


Where did you notice the decrease?  I see a variable average per day at this link...








						80wattHamster User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for 80wattHamster. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 30, 2021)

there was some odd point wu. that where directly  needed cpu also . so if you already was using a cpu wu.. it would do less points.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 31, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Well, I folded with a RX 580. Last time I checked, and that was around September or so, a job taking somewhere around 10 to 12 hours or so gave somewhere around 120/130K points
> 
> I think sometimes the average rewards have changed, but I couldn't tell you if that's a FAH-wide thing or if it depends on the kind of work unit (if it's Cancer, Alzheimer, or whatever)



That makes sense. If only completing a couple WUs a day, numbers would necessarily bounce quite a bit.



1freedude said:


> Where did you notice the decrease?  I see a variable average per day at this link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Over the last couple weeks just looking at Phill's summary posts. Thanks for reminding me of the XOC tracker; I'd forgotten about it. The big dip in Nov makes sense and was expected since that was when I retired an R9 270, but my admittedly faulty memory thought that the 470 did better than this on its own.

Funny thing: It won't pull more than about 55-60W on a folding load, even with an unstable OC.

Anyway, thanks all. Will continue to monitor and search for teammates for it.


----------



## DoH! (Jan 27, 2022)

Unfortunately my pc is in the same room as i sleep in so can only fold between 0800 - 2300 daily.. or else i'd run continuously..


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 27, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Unfortunately my pc is in the same room as i sleep in so can only fold between 0800 - 2300 daily.. or else i'd run continuously..



Don't worry about it. I only have one machine doing crunching, and that's my one and only daily driver.

The important thing is the science is being done, at any rate.


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 27, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Don't worry about it. I only have one machine doing crunching, and that's my one and only daily driver.
> 
> The important thing is the science is being done, at any rate.


yeah i have to do around 12 hours or so of folding or boinc/mining due to power / heat where i live.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Unfortunately my pc is in the same room as i sleep in so can only fold between 0800 - 2300 daily.. or else i'd run continuously..


It’s been +10 ago I began folding. It was the time before bonus for returning jobs fast, the QRB I think it’s called. In order to qualify you need a password as I recall. Do you have that password punched in? Maybe some of the newer members can guide you in case that what I wrote here makes no sense at all? The first 10 jobs completed after adding the password is without bonus and I can see that you did 11 now…..


----------



## DoH! (Jan 27, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> It’s been +10 ago I began folding. It was the time before bonus for returning jobs fast, the QRB I think it’s called. In order to qualify you need a password as I recall. Do you have that password punched in? Maybe some of the newer members can guide you in case that what I wrote here makes no sense at all? The first 10 jobs completed after adding the password is without bonus and I can see that you did 11 now…..


I don't have any password (not that i'd know where to enter it into) as all i have done is jump on to the F@home site and start folding.. As to QRB and qualifying I have no idea.. ;-)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2022)

DoH! said:


> I don't have any password (not that i'd know where to enter it into) as all i have done is jump on to the F@home site and start folding.. As to QRB and qualifying I have no idea.. ;-)


I thought that much thats why I asked the team with the process in fresh mind to help you.

F@H passkey, google


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 27, 2022)

It's been a year since I've run F@H so I can't remember, but I found this:






						Passkey - Folding@home
					






					foldingathome.org
				




*edit* @mstenholm beat me with an edit.


----------



## DoH! (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for that but when i goto enter the passkey i get "The passkey must be a 32 character hexadecimal string" what's that all about, am i meant to add something specific..?
Would i need to uninstall / reinstall in order to complete it correctly ?
(sorry, complete n00b here)


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 27, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Thanks for that but when i goto enter the passkey i get "The passkey must be a 32 character hexadecimal string" what's that all about, am i meant to add something specific..?
> 
> (sorry, complete n00b here)



Scroll down on that page to the "Where can I get a passkey" section.  Enter your name and email address and they'll mail you your passcode to enter within the F@H app.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2022)

First hit with my google suggestion  -the place to apply for passkey. Put in FAHControl, Configure, identity.


----------



## DoH! (Jan 27, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> First hit with my google suggestion  -the place to apply for passkey. Put in FAHControl, Configure, identity.


Thankyou, followed your suggestion, my name on the Local Folding@home is now FAHControl and entered the given Passkey.
Will i have to keep this name or can i change it back to my previous (DoH!) ?
I had just made another 44k, but obviously i'll have to restart once again...;-)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Thankyou, followed your suggestion, my name on the Local Folding@home is now FAHControl and entered the given Passkey.
> Will i have to keep this name or can i change it back to my previous (DoH!) ?
> I had just made another 44k, but obviously i'll have to restart once again...;-)


I’m not sure but I think that you will have to start all over. Do I understand you correct, you entered the name FAHControl and not DoH! ? Change it in the settings to DoH!. F@H support forum


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 30, 2022)

I just read up on F@h :

COVID MOONSHOT SPRINT 11: The home stretch

so i decided to give it another try.

I noticed in the log that OpenCL was used instead of CUDA.
Probably a newer version of CUDA is required , which means a GPU driver update.

Edit:
I can confirm , updated to driver package 471.68 , which contains CUDA version 11.4.112
F@h is now again using CUDA platform.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 8, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> It's been a year since I've run F@H so....


.....it's time to get going again!

Other news...my case needs surgery to allow more air to get bottom slot breathing.  Will be down for a while, but hopefully will return with a better system.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 8, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Thankyou, followed your suggestion, my name on the Local Folding@home is now FAHControl and entered the given Passkey.
> Will i have to keep this name or can i change it back to my previous (DoH!) ?
> I had just made another 44k, but obviously i'll have to restart once again...;-)


Here is the "classic" apps webpage , https://apps.foldingathome.org/

And here you can see your progress : https://statsclassic.foldingathome.org/donor/592852552

And the last returned work from your CPU's and GPU's : https://apps.foldingathome.org/cpu?q=Doh!

If you click the underlined Data , you get more detailed info. (you will need to manually add the exclamation mark of your name in the address bar or search box)


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2022)

Does this look right?  Haven't folded in over 10 years...
Doesn't seem to use 100% of my 3960X.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2022)

It looks like your CPU job is a 31 thread job so you are right that your CPU isn’t maxed out. It’s also more than 10 year ago I CPU folded so you have rely on the team or the official folding forum can sheet some light on that detail. 426k isn’t bad for a CPU job if you ask me. GPU will always be king.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 17, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Does this look right?  Haven't folded in over 10 years...
> Doesn't seem to use 100% of my 3960X.
> View attachment 236987





mstenholm said:


> It looks like your CPU job is a 31 thread job so you are right that your CPU isn’t maxed out. It’s also more than 10 year ago I CPU folded so you have rely on the team or the official folding forum can sheet some light on that detail. 426k isn’t bad for a CPU job if you ask me. GPU will always be king.



Maybe I'll have to try some CPU folding for comparison's sake.  But your 3960X matches the ePPD of my RX 470 at stock clocks, which is dang respectable, IMO.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 17, 2022)

@HammerON Are you sure that you set the passkey? I know that the first 10 units doesn’t get bonus but if you used it in the past it should be good from the get go. Look at the posts from 27th Jan on the previous page for info.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2022)

I did enter a passkey that I got yesterday. I will get my main rig folding tonight.  I am curious on how the 3960X and 3080 will fair...
I will need to use the same passkey correct?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 17, 2022)

HammerON said:


> I did enter a passkey that I got yesterday. I will get my main rig folding tonight.  I am curious on how the 3960X and 3080 will fair...
> I will need to use the same passkey correct?


Yes on everything.

You should get good numbers with it for sure.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 17, 2022)

Coming back online full steam for folding.
I had a cablemodem problem that is now fixed.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2022)

Main rig folding now.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 18, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Coming back online full steam for folding.
> I had a cablemodem problem that is now fixed.


Saw ya pass by did you see me wave?


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2022)

Personally I just fold on the GPU rather than the CPUs (regardless of what's there) but some very impressive gains with the 3960X for damn sure!! 
Also with the 3080 etc. you use, I cap mine to either core clock or power usage, helps with the temps a bit and gives most of the return, just drops the power consumption down a bit 












I've seen as high as over 7m points for the day in this config but I'm not sure I'd believe the points per day 100%    Still, I just have to remember to switch between the mining settings and the FAH settings I use..  Ironically, FAH uses more power than mining lol  

Massive thanks to anyone who has started folding again and is supporting the team


----------



## dogwitch (Feb 19, 2022)

oh yeah it does. wait till you run double precision  stuff its even more.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 20, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Does this look right?  Haven't folded in over 10 years...
> Doesn't seem to use 100% of my 3960X.
> View attachment 236987





80-watt Hamster said:


> Maybe I'll have to try some CPU folding for comparison's sake.  But your 3960X matches the ePPD of my RX 470 at stock clocks, which is dang respectable, IMO.



The 10700K has now been folding for a bit, and seems to hover around 250,000 ePPD.  That's more than I expected, and obliterates both the R9 270 I used to run and the GTX 660 / GT 1030 team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2022)

I was away for a few days and this is what I see when I returned.  Router locked up, my son informs me.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 24, 2022)

My dinky little i3-12100F is not doing too badly. 
This is a nice big work unit for it. The small work units tend to be between 80k-120k PPD.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 20, 2022)

Anyone else getting relatively large WUs? My usual ones were in the range of 10 hours or so to complete


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 20, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> View attachment 244247
> 
> Anyone else getting relatively large WUs? My usual ones were in the range of 10 hours or so to complete



Yeah.  Only running the 10700K ATM, and it's mostly getting 2d+ jobs.


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Yeah.  Only running the 10700K ATM, and it's mostly getting 2d+ jobs.


Sometimes the jobs can be longer but the rewards not so great as others, bit weird really.   Sometimes I get tasks that might take 2 hours but give 500,000 points and others I get for 4 hours, I get about 250,000 to 300,000 points..  Just a bit strange to me


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2022)

Can I run a 1060 and a 1650 Super in the same W10 machine?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 17, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can I run a 1060 and a 1650 Super in the same W10 machine?



Yup.  Well, probably.  I have one machine in particular that doesn't like running multiple graphics adapters, but it's also only slightly younger than the hills.  I've had better success with several others, mostly mixing AMD cards of varying vintage.  Soooo... go for it.  Worst case scenario, it just doesn't work.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 17, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can I run a 1060 and a 1650 Super in the same W10 machine?


I remember that I gave up on a 1070 (ti?) and a 2060 under Win7. You are right to ask and my answer isn’t proofing anything other than there could be a problem.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2022)

So far, it's been plug and play.  Will have to keep an eye on it...


----------



## dogwitch (Jun 18, 2022)

my multi gpu rig for folding. is not turning on correctly. after a 2 hour black out...


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

dogwitch said:


> my multi gpu rig for folding. is not turning on correctly. after a 2 hour black out...


When you can get it up and running, feel free to post up some pics of it     We are not posting enough pics I think!!  I'll have to get a few re-done and put up!!   Bad captain, bad captain!!


----------



## dogwitch (Jun 19, 2022)

phill said:


> When you can get it up and running, feel free to post up some pics of it   We are not posting enough pics I think!! I'll have to get a few re-done and put up!! Bad captain, bad captain!!


i will. it was a rx radeon set up


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 19, 2022)

dogwitch said:


> my multi gpu rig for folding. is not turning on correctly. after a 2 hour black out...


try unpluging the PSU for 30 mins then plug it back in, it may have gone into a protection mode when the blackout happened


----------



## dogwitch (Jun 21, 2022)

i used 2 different psu and only running 1 gpu (video out one) still same issue. 
already try that what you mention.


Athlonite said:


> try unpluging the PSU for 30 mins then plug it back in, it may have gone into a protection mode when the blackout happened


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2022)

Any chance you could try another setup?  Test rig at all?


----------



## dogwitch (Jun 22, 2022)

phill said:


> Any chance you could try another setup?  Test rig at all?


am testing all the gpus tonight.
the board etc parts. i dont ave any other system to test those on.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 2, 2022)

Due to the heat wave here in California and the power company's request to use less electricity, I won't be folding for a few days.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2022)

dogwitch said:


> am testing all the gpus tonight.
> the board etc parts. i dont ave any other system to test those on.


Did you ever get to the bottom of this and massive apologies I never replied to this sooner!!  


NastyHabits said:


> Due to the heat wave here in California and the power company's request to use less electricity, I won't be folding for a few days.


How hot is it getting over there @NastyHabits ??   I've never heard of a power company asking people to use less....  Are you guys short on power too??


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 3, 2022)

phill said:


> How hot is it getting over there,NastyHabits??   I've never heard of a power company asking people to use less....  Are you guys short on power too??


@phill   43C and up.  It won't be that hot where I live because I'm near the coast.  But there is only one power company for all of Northern California.  While certain areas, like the central valley, are always hot in the summer, the rest of the state, normally cooler, will be much hotter than usual.  People who rarely, if ever, use A/C will be running it.  The power grid was not designed for the kind usage of due to the temps we see since climate change.


----------



## dogwitch (Sep 3, 2022)

phill said:


> Did you ever get to the bottom of this and massive apologies I never replied to this sooner!!
> 
> How hot is it getting over there @NastyHabits ??   I've never heard of a power company asking people to use less....  Are you guys short on power too??


its a odd bios issue or dead board. that how far a narrow it done. all gpu work and psu to. so for delayed posting on it


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 9, 2022)

The outrageous never seen before heat wave and it's drain on the power-grid here in California is now over.  Thank goodness!  I am back folding for science and TPU.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

I hope it's a heck of a lot cooler and cheaper to get things done over there mate!!    Glad to have you back


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 10, 2022)

phill said:


> I hope it's a heck of a lot cooler and cheaper to get things done over there mate!!  Glad to have you back


@phill  It's back to normal, but it was frightening.  Way hotter for way longer than I remember it ever being before.  New all time records all over California.  

BTW:  Good luck and my sympathies to all in GB as you say goodbye to Queen Elizabeth and hello to King Charles.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

Its amazing the transformation with the weather, sometimes you don't have take it for granted..  Its usually warm around the summer months but not 40C+ here..  How we are short of water I've no idea with the amount that has recently dropped here...  Recently put up a DIY water butt and that thing has been brimmed a few times now..  That's like 200 to 250 litres from a 12 x 8 garden shed!!  What the heck the house would have managed to capture and then looking at all the houses...  How the heck are we out of water??! lol It boggles my little mind


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

Right:  So rather than pollute the Tech Purchase thread with my musings on my new 1070 ti and various other rig-related folding chatter, I'd put it here.

EVGA's B-Stock page had what I felt was a pretty good price on a 1070 ti SC.  Which was somewhat surprising since B-Stock has been bonkers w.r.t. GPU pricing, particularly in light of the Merge fallout.  Anyway, it's supposedly around 10% faster than my next-fastest card, a 3050 (at the expense of 50 more W of TBP.  :-/ ).  Early indications suggest about 1.5M ppd at a reported 140-150W, compared to the 3050's 1.2M (albeit with an underclock for fan noise reasons).  That's proabably at 120W reported?  Don't remember.  It's out on the workbench right now, and will hypothetically be back on the job this evening.

Had the RX 470 back on the job for a bit, and it's producing less than I remember.  Thought it was pulling just about .5M, but it's now at around .4M; there may have been an overclock in the past that I've forgotten about.  The cooler on the that card (Sapphire 8GB mining edition w/DVI) is way overspec'ed.  Push it to an unstable OC and it _still_ won't hit 70C.  Great little card; it'll be back in the spicenumber mines soon enough.

Need to (want to? should?) do some tuning/checking on the 1060 in the living room rig.  That one's kind of a "bonus" cruncher, as its host is hooked up to the living room TV and doesn't get as much attention as more easily accessible machines.  I think this is where the 3050 will end up.

Winter is coming(tm), and throwing Joules into the living space is no longer a concern.  Electrically-generated heat costs more than gas (unless one has a heat pump), but that's a differential I'm willing to accept.  3M+ ppd, here I come.


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2022)

I have found my 1080 TI's to be getting a little slower in the crunching world now, which is a shame.  Both my 3070s seem to be producing some great results but the work units are getting much longer so I'm trying to be a little careful with the times they have on them simply because electric here isn't cheap at all and I can burn through a few kW's in an hour without an issue without the solar or remembering to turn things off lol    If it was a little cheaper I'd not mind so much but sadly at nearly 3 times the price, I'm just trying to be careful


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 6, 2022)

phill said:


> I have found my 1080 TI's to be getting a little slower in the crunching world now, which is a shame.  Both my 3070s seem to be producing some great results but the work units are getting much longer so I'm trying to be a little careful with the times they have on them simply because electric here isn't cheap at all and I can burn through a few kW's in an hour without an issue without the solar or remembering to turn things off lol  If it was a little cheaper I'd not mind so much but sadly at nearly 3 times the price, I'm just trying to be careful


@phill I also cut back a little bit.  The power company has been transitioning to solar.  Also the ongoing drought has limited the amount of hydor power they can generate in the evening.  In order to encourage people to use less, they've raised the rates from 4-9 PM and lowered rates at other times.  Therefore I turn off my dedicated FAH and WCG PC during the evening.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 6, 2022)

Winters coming. ....


Sooo, I'll be back folding soon .


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2022)

Guys and gals I have a small update for everyone I'll put in the WCG forum for a give away I'm going to be doing for FAH WCG and Rosetta members - Only real requirement is that you'll need to be an active member and preferably live in the UK for postage or collection (whichever is best and easiest for you!!) and we'll see how it goes..  I'm not sure if any of the kit I'm giving away is going to be of any use to anyone, but hopefully it will be!! 

EDIT - A linky for anyone interested


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Apologies guys, with everything going on, not had chance to get the updates on and with Isabelle having to have gone back today, not really been in a great mood either....

But, Merry Christmas!!  And I'll try and get the posts updated tomorrow before I have to leave for meal out with the bosses family...  Take care everyone!!  Hope you are all doing well and looking forward to the holidays!!


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 25, 2022)

very late reply. but all gpus do work.
Board is dead. 
am debating on replace it. seeing if  i do.
i will need to buy a new cpu,ram .


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2022)

Long time no hear- my apologies to everyone.

*Merry Christmas!!!*

Can only hop on for a short time time but hoping to be online here more soon


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2022)

Norton said:


> Long time no hear- my apologies to everyone.
> 
> *Merry Christmas!!!*
> 
> Can only hop on for a short time time but hoping to be online here more soon


The man is here!!     Hey @Norton !!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello folks! We are having a giveaway in Kreij's memory and all are welcome to participant if you meet the minimum criteria and it's open to TPU's WCG/F@H team members. If interested, head on over here


----------



## johnspack (Dec 31, 2022)

Dear god how do you guys deal with the heat?  Have my heat vent blocked,  my window open and it's around 0c outside.  I stopped the rx570 from folding,  now
just my 2699 going at it.  It's heating up my room to almost uncomfortable levels.  Wow.  Just one cpu.  I might still at some point try 2 cards and 1 cpu at least....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 31, 2022)

johnspack said:


> ar god how do you guys deal with the heat?  Have my heat vent blocked,  my window open and it's around 0c outside.  I stopped the rx570 from folding,  now
> just my 2699 going at it.  It's heating up my room to almost uncomfortable levels.  Wow.  Just one cpu.  I might still at some point try 2 cards and 1 cpu at least....



A 1060 and 11700K is what keeps my bedroom livable.  The 1070 ti and 5600G in the office don't quite do the job. Over in the living room, 3050+9700K doesn't even make a dent. But winter's more like -10C here, and can easily hit -30C.


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 1, 2023)

thermal dividers. i have that in 2 parts of the house.


----------



## sLowEnd (Jan 1, 2023)

johnspack said:


> Dear god how do you guys deal with the heat?  Have my heat vent blocked,  my window open and it's around 0c outside.  I stopped the rx570 from folding,  now
> just my 2699 going at it.  It's heating up my room to almost uncomfortable levels.  Wow.  Just one cpu.  I might still at some point try 2 cards and 1 cpu at least....


That's very surprising. There's no way an RX 570 or your Xeon can pump out enough heat to overcome the cold coming in from outdoors, especially at this time of the year. Maybe your house's heating is turned up too high.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2023)

FYI- if anyone is interested.....









						Happy New Year TPU- enter to win a $50 Steam gift (ends 1/2/2023)
					

Hello again TPU hope everyone is doing well and having a nice holiday season  I'm going to extend the holidays a little by giving a member a $50 gift* to get in on the Steam Winter Sale (ends 1/5).   Requirements:  - TPU member in good standing prior to December 1st, 2022 - have a minimum of 50...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 1, 2023)

johnspack said:


> Dear god how do you guys deal with the heat?  Have my heat vent blocked,  my window open and it's around 0c outside.  I stopped the rx570 from folding,  now
> just my 2699 going at it.  It's heating up my room to almost uncomfortable levels.  Wow.  Just one cpu.  I might still at some point try 2 cards and 1 cpu at least....


Just one thing, we usually recommended using the GPU for Folding at home and the CPU for World Community Grid. FaH I believe has a tendency to push the CPU to the max. Meanwhile WCG can be configured to use a certain percent of CPU time and a certain percent of processor cores.


----------

